# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo sur PC >  Event du backlog : faites des économies en vidant votre backlog

## La Chouette

Le backlog. Un ennemi redoutable que beaucoup de joueurs craignent. Soldes Steam, bundles, jeux offerts sur l'EGS... C'est pourquoi l'event du backlog a vu le jour ! Un event auquel tous peuvent s'inscrire, ayant pour but de vous débarrasser de tous ces jeux qui sont en votre possession depuis des lustres et que vous n'avez jamais finis, voire jamais lancés.

Il est temps pour vous de vous y mettre, de finir tous ces jeux, dont certains sont probablement excellents, et d'avoir enfin une bibliothèque dont vous pouvez être fier.

Si vous connaissez déjà le principe et que vous voulez juste les informations sur la prochaine édition et autres liens utiles, vous pouvez sauter directement à la fin. Pour les autres, voici les règles de base :

Il vous faut tout d'abord vous inscrire sur le *site de l'event*. Ensuite, vous attendez tranquillement qu'un administrateur active manuellement votre compte et vous vous inscrivez au prochain event.Vous allez vous voir assigné de manière aléatoire un autre  canard qui choisira pour vous *5 jeux de votre backlog*, dont un suivant le thème de l'event, auxquels vous  n'avez jamais joué ou que vous n'avez jamais eu le courage de finir. - Pensez à faire une liste sur la plateforme de votre choix (document texte, tableur Excel, compte BLAEO, tablette gravée envoyée par la Poste, PDF imprimé puis modifié à la main puis scanné puis collé dans un document Word avec des impressions d'écran, etc.).Des jeux qui vous seront assignés, vous devrez *en finir au moins un* (inutile de débloquer tous les  achievements, mais il faut finir l'histoire principale. Pour les jeux  sans achievements, prenez un screenshot qui prouve que vous avez fini le  jeu). Ou au moins en débarrasser votre backlog d'un "non, je ne relancerai pas cette daube" catégorique.Quand vous choisissez pour quelqu'un d'autre,  merci de choisir des jeux que vous pensez être *de bons jeux*/qui ont des *reviews  au moins positives*. Ça peut être tentant de torturer les gens à  coup de baalimades mais ce n'est pas le but.De  même, *pas de jeux longs*, tout le monde n'a pas forcément des tonnes  de temps consacré au jeu, donc merci de choisir parmi les jeux avec une storyline définie et possiblement pas trop longue (10-15h max, au moins un en dessous de 10h et un en dessous de 5, vous pouvez vous aider d'Howlongtobeat). Du coup, pas de  multiplayer only, jeux en Early Access ou sandbox sans fin (sauf si vous l'acceptez et que votre binôme vous choisit pour ces jeux un objectif que vous pouvez atteindre en un temps raisonnable).Merci de choisir dans des *genres différents*, par exemple un seul jeu d'horreur, afin d'éviter à votre binôme une overdose.Si  vous avez des précisions pour votre binôme, ajoutez-les dans votre  commentaire (possibilité de faire des jeux plus longs, interdiction de mettre un jeu d'infiltration, PC pas terrible, etc.)S'il y a un  problème avec le jeu, (difficultés d'ordre techniques, motion sickness,  etc...) vous pouvez demander à ce que le jeu soit remplacé.Une  fois que vous aurez fini, postez un lien vers votre page d'achievements pour le dit jeu ou vers un screenshot prouvant que vous avez fini le jeu sur le site de l'event afin de le valide, vous pouvez en plus le faire sur le topic, c'est motivant pour tout le monde de voir des gens finir leur liste.Si vous pensez que vous n'aurez pas assez de temps durant l'event, vous pouvez demander à  commencer plus tôt, je choisirai les jeux pour vous. La date limite sera pour vous avancée d'autant.

*Liens utiles :
*How Long To Beat
Plug-in Augmented Steam qui permet entre autres de voir les temps de complétion directement sur les pages de la boutique Steam
Outil pour trier la bibliotheque steam de quelqu'un avec differents filtres (rating, genre, OS, tags...)

*Lien vers le site de l'event*

Editions précédentes :
1.organisée par Evilblacksheep en mai 2017, 40 participants, 58 jeux terminés
2.organisée par La Chouette en juillet 2017, 28 participants, 46 jeux terminés
3.organisée par La Chouette en octobre 2017, 24 participants, 35 jeux terminés
4.organisée par Orkestra en février 2018, 64 participants, 153 jeux terminés
4.5 organisée par madgicsysteme pour tester le site la semaine du 2 avril 2018, 11 participants, 14 jeux terminés
5. organisée par madgicsysteme en mai 2018, 44 participants, 90 jeux terminés
6. organisée en juillet et août 2018, 30 participants, 91 jeux terminés
7. organisée en novembre 2018, 34 participants, 66 jeux terminés
8. organisée en mars 2019, 37 participants, 82 jeux terminés
9. organisée en juillet et août 2019, 26 participants, 57 jeux terminés
10. organisée en novembre 2019, 24 participants, 53 jeux terminés
11. organisée en février 2020, 27 participants, 47 jeux terminés
12. organisée en juillet et août 2020, 22 participants, 52 jeux terminés
13. organisée en novembre et décembre 2020, 32 participants, 90 jeux terminés
14. organisée en mars 2021, 26 participants, 45 jeux terminés
15. organisée en juillet et août 2021, 38 participants, 118 jeux terminés
16. organisée en octobre et novembre 2021, 34 participants, 68 jeux terminés
17. organisée en mars 2022, 29 participants, 76 jeux terminés
18. organisée en juillet et août 2022, 35 participants, 85 jeux terminés

*Dix-neuvième édition :* inscriptions en cours

----------


## machiavel24

Baalim doit s'inscrire à une édition  ::ninja:: .

----------


## La Chouette

> Baalim doit s'inscrire à une édition .


On essaie, mais le lâche refuse toujours  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

Genre, y a des gens qui finissent leurs jeux sur CPC  :tired: 

Hein, quoi, un topic des jeux que vous venez de finir ? Je ne vois pas de quoi vous parlez  ::ninja:: 




> On essaie, mais le lâche refuse toujours


Le Baalim n'est pas lâche, il n'a pas d'amour-propre. Nuance.

----------


## Cannes

La hype  :Vibre:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> On essaie, mais le lâche refuse toujours


Ca devrait etre ta mission maintenant, de le faire participer...

----------


## Carnod

Bonchour, je viains pour le chalanje. Fo s'inseucrire ou ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Bonchour, je viains pour le chalanje. Fo s'inseucrire ou ?


Sur jeuxvideo.com, tu as le niveau d'orthographe et de grammaire requis. Bonne chance !

----------


## Wid



----------


## Carnod

Bah, je vais faire un effort alors. Bon c'est quand la prochaine session ? J'arrive pas à me choisir un jeu et je suis seul demain soir, je vais pouvoir jouer.

----------


## pipoop

Present et pret!! j'ai chargé mon backlog pour l'event

----------


## Supergounou

> Bah, je vais faire un effort alors. Bon c'est quand la prochaine session ? J'arrive pas à me choisir un jeu et je suis seul demain soir, je vais pouvoir jouer.


Event spécial pour toi: demain soir tu dois finir _Road to Ballhalla_  :;):

----------


## McCauley

Je suis dans la place.

----------


## Cannes

> Event spécial pour toi: demain soir tu dois finir _Road to Ballhalla_


Tu comptes lui faire un cadeau à la fin?  ::ninja::

----------


## Carnod

> Event spécial pour toi: demain soir tu dois finir _Road to Ballhalla_


Ah.

Merde. J'espérais plus un jeu avec une histoire. Bon je vais tenter. Mais si jamais quelqu'un avait une autre idée huhu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu comptes lui faire un cadeau à la fin?


Je le fais pas pour l'argent, je fais ça pour la gloire. (et me faire mal)

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu comptes lui faire un cadeau à la fin?


En fait je comptais sur toi  :;):

----------


## Cannes

> En fait je comptais sur toi


*fuis*

----------


## Carnod

bon bah du coup j'ai fini the magic circle.

Et road to bahlalalalala je continuerais plus tard.

----------


## Dicentim

Ce topic de chômeurs ou désœuvrés !  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

Bravo ! Essaie quand même d'en garder un peu pour l'event  :^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ce topic de chômeurs ou désœuvrés !


Clair, c'est tellement mieux d'avoir un taf qui te permet d'acheter des jeux auxquels tu joueras pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Carnod

> Ce topic de chômeurs ou désœuvrés !


putain j'aimerais bien, j'aurais enfin le temps de dormir entre 2 tafs.

----------


## Cannes

> putain j'aimerais bien, j'aurais enfin le temps de dormir entre 2 tafs.


Abandonne le backlog et privéligie ton sommeil. 

Nooon je déconne.

----------


## Supergounou

> putain j'aimerais bien, j'aurais enfin le temps de dormir entre 2 tafs.


Abandonne SiGarett et privilégie ton sommeil  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Abandonne SiGarett et privilégie ton sommeil


Abandonne ton gamin et privilégie ton sommeil?  ::cry::

----------


## Pitchblack

> putain j'aimerais bien, j'aurais enfin le temps de dormir entre 2 tafs.


A quelque chose malheur est bon. Si tu dors peu, tu peux participer au concours des lève-tôt en signature.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ça peut-être marrant, on a tous le mois d'octobre pour finir le jeu ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Ça peut-être marrant, on a tous le mois d'octobre pour finir le jeu ?


C'est bien ça, y aura tout le mois d'octobre pour finir au moins un des quatre jeux qui te seront proposés (et qui feront tous partie de ta bibliothèque). Avec rien à perdre si tu échoues à part ta dignité.

----------


## Cannes

> C'est bien ça, y aura tout le mois d'octobre pour finir au moins un des quatre jeux qui te seront proposés (et qui feront tous partie de ta bibliothèque). Avec rien à perdre si tu échoues à part ta dignité.


Et ton travail si tu en as un.

----------


## Sapro

> Ça peut-être marrant, on a tous le mois d'octobre pour finir le jeu ?


Non mais toi, je t'interdit de trainer ici. Allez, hop, dehors  :tired: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Et ton travail si tu en as un.


On ne se moque pas des gens assez vieux pour bosser s'il vous plaît, jeune homme.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Surtout que si tu te demerdes pour perdre ton boulot et meme pas finir un jeu, faut te poser des questions  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

La réussite sociale à l'aune de la complétion de ton backlog  ::lol:: 

Baalim, j'espère que t'as au moins une Rolex parce que de ce côté-là t'es mal barré  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Non mais toi, je t'interdit de trainer ici. Allez, hop, dehors


Mais heuuuuu ::P: 
De toute façon j'ai presque uniquement des EA ::trollface::

----------


## Sapro

> De toute façon j'ai presque uniquement des EA


True reconnaissent true  :Cigare:

----------


## La Chouette

Les inscriptions sont désormais officiellement ouvertes pour le troisième event du backlog : _
Halloween III: Backlog of the Witch

_
Vous avez jusqu'au 30 septembre (inclus) pour vous y inscrire, soit par MP, soit en postant ici (mettez votre message en gras ou en couleurs flashy pour que je ne le rate pas), soit, pour ceux qui y sont inscrits, sur CPCgifts.

L'event durera tout le mois d'octobre.

Vous devrez choisir pour votre binôme 4 jeux, plus si vous le souhaitez un cinquième jeu en rapport avec le thème d'Halloween (jeu d'horreur, jeu avec des citrouilles, etc.), qu'il ne sera bien entendu pas obligatoire de terminer.

Il n'y aura cette fois ci pas de cadeau à la fin de l'event (sauf si quelqu'un de particulièrement généreux souhaite le faire).

----------


## RomTaka

Yo, il marche pas ton lien vers CPCGifts !  :ouaiouai: 

*Du coup, je m'inscris ici.*

Ah tiens, on m'a dit qu'il fallait du gras (y en un petit peu plus, je vous le laisse ?) :

----------


## Flad

Drapal.

----------


## La Chouette

> Yo, il marche pas ton lien vers CPCGifts ! 
> 
> *Du coup, je m'inscris ici.*


Tu es inscrit, et le lien est corrigé... c'est pas facile de poster un gift sur CPCgifts, une signature, deux messages sur deux topics différents et de mettre à jour la spreadsheet en même temps quand chacun nécessite le lien vers les autres  ::P:

----------


## Carnod

Jeminsfcriticitaussi

----------


## sebarnolds

Inscrit aussi (lien vers mon backlog : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing, le backlog étant constitué des jeux sur des lignes blanches).

----------


## acdctabs

Je m'inscris aussi !

Je sais plus comment on filtre mais j'avais genre catégorisé des trucs là dedans.
http://www.backlog-assassins.net/users/acdctabs/games

----------


## Orkestra

Cool ! J'en suis aussi ! (déjà inscrit sur cpc gift)  ::):

----------


## Olima

J'en suis aussi. J'ai rajouté quelques jeux que j'avais à peine entamés dans ma liste "never played" ici
http://www.backlog-assassins.net/use...s/never-played

Note : mon pc à de toutes petites specs, donc ne pas me proposer de AAA d'après 2013 environ :/ Ou alors je vous demanderai de refaire un choix si ça tourne pas.
Je vais valider l'inscription sur cpcgifts...

----------


## La Chouette

Il ne reste qu'une dizaine de jours pour vous inscrire et nous n'en sommes qu'à 15 participants ! C'est l'absence de récompense qui vous fait fuir ? Et dire que je pensais que vous vouliez vraiment nettoyer vos backlogs  ::P: 

(il faut aussi noter l'activité de ce topic et le fait que tous les inscrits se sont inscrits sur CPCgifts, même ceux qui se sont aussi inscrits ailleurs... vous m'avez demandé de créer le topic, faites-en quelque chose, bon sang  ::sad:: )

----------


## sebarnolds

Le topic vivra un peu plus pendant l'événement. Du moins au début, quand les acharnés termineront leurs jeux en 2 jours  ::):

----------


## McCauley

Présent pour la 3eme édition chef!

----------


## RomTaka

Moi, j'm'en moque.  ::(: 
J'en voulais pas d'ce topic, j'avais voté contre.




_(mais bon je serai quand même là au rapport)_

----------


## La Chouette

Il vous reste moins d'une semaine pour vous inscrire à la troisième édition de l'event du backlog . Soyez pas timides, venez donc nettoyer votre bibliothèque Steam en jouant à tous ces pauvres jeux délaissés !

----------


## lustucuit

Bon j’ai lamentablement raté la 1ère edition mais cette fois, c’est la bonne! Je m’inscris donc, je ferai une liste le moment venu.

----------


## purEcontact

Votre truc là, c'est ouvert à la plèbe ?

Parce que potentiellement, ça m'intéresse.  :tired:

----------


## archer hawke

Bien sûr, tout le monde peut venir soigner sa folie.

----------


## Cannes

Et venir jouer à des jeux du tréfonds de notre backlog.

----------


## La Chouette

> Bon j’ai lamentablement raté la 1ère edition mais cette fois, c’est la bonne! Je m’inscris donc, je ferai une liste le moment venu.


Allez, cette fois c'est la bonne !




> Votre truc là, c'est ouvert à la plèbe ?
> 
> Parce que potentiellement, ça m'intéresse.


Bien sûr, c'est ouvert à tout le monde, c'est d'ailleurs entre autres pour faciliter l'accès à la plèbe que ce topic a été créé (en tout cas, c'est pas pour ME faciliter la tâche... ça double ma charge de travail pré-event  ::P:  )

----------


## sebarnolds

Il me reste moins d'une semaine pour finir Borderlands donc, ça devrait le faire  ::):  Je déteste laisser en plan des jeux pour passer à autre chose et si je pouvais faire un peu mieux qu'au dernier event, ça serait pas plus mal.

----------


## Cannes

Moi le dernier event m'a rendu heureux ça m'a permis de découvrir Ori.  ::wub::

----------


## Mordicus

Je m'inscris *aussi*.

----------


## La Chouette

Plus que 23 heures pour vous inscrire à cette troisième édition ! Il y a actuellement 22 participants !

Je rappelle pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait que c'est toujours une bonne chose de faire une liste pour votre binôme, histoire de faciliter son choix ! Les concernés sont madgicsysteme, McCauley (je suppose que tu enverras directement ta liste comme la dernière fois ?), Mordicus et Ruvon (pour lequel c'est en cours).

Dès dimanche, la liste des binômes sera faite, l'idéal serait donc que tout le monde ait sa liste de jeux lundi soir au plus tard.

----------


## McCauley

> Plus que 23 heures pour vous inscrire à cette troisième édition ! Il y a actuellement 22 participants !
> 
> Je rappelle pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait que c'est toujours une bonne chose de faire une liste pour votre binôme, histoire de faciliter son choix ! Les concernés sont madgicsysteme, McCauley (je suppose que tu enverras directement ta liste comme la dernière fois ?), Mordicus et Ruvon (pour lequel c'est en cours).
> 
> Dès dimanche, la liste des binômes sera faite, l'idéal serait donc que tout le monde ait sa liste de jeux lundi soir au plus tard.


Tu suppose bien, mon binôme aura une jolie liste :;):

----------


## madgic

> Plus que 23 heures pour vous inscrire à cette troisième édition ! Il y a actuellement 22 participants !
> 
> Je rappelle pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait que c'est toujours une bonne chose de faire une liste pour votre binôme, histoire de faciliter son choix ! Les concernés sont madgicsysteme, McCauley (je suppose que tu enverras directement ta liste comme la dernière fois ?), Mordicus et Ruvon (pour lequel c'est en cours).
> 
> Dès dimanche, la liste des binômes sera faite, l'idéal serait donc que tout le monde ait sa liste de jeux lundi soir au plus tard.


Je viens juste de me faire valider mon compte sur BLAEO  :;):

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

*Bonjour j'aimerais faire partie de cette joyeuse joueuse folie.

*Par contre, question noob, la liste que je dois faire, je l'enverrais en MP à mon binome ?

----------


## Orkestra

Tu peux t'inscrire sur BLAEO (en demandant à être inscrit en postant un commentaire sur cette page) et trier tes jeux là-bas. Je pense que ça ne marche que pour steam par contre.

J'imagine que tu peux aussi préparer une liste et l'envoyer à La Chouette, la poster ici (je crois que certains l'ont fait) ou l'envoyer à ton binôme une fois qu'il te sera assigné.

----------


## La Chouette

> *Bonjour j'aimerais faire partie de cette joyeuse joueuse folie.
> 
> *Par contre, question noob, la liste que je dois faire, je l'enverrais en MP à mon binome ?


En gros, la liste est pour permettre à ton binôme de savoir quoi te choisir. Que tu me l'envoies en avance, que tu l'envoies à ton binôme demain ou que tu la fasses sur un site dédié importe peu. L'important c'est que ton binôme n'ait pas à chercher trois ans quels jeux choisir. 
Si tu n'as que peu de jeux dans ta bibliothèque Steam et que tu ne les lances pas sans y jouer (pour récupérer les cartes par exemple), un simple lien vers ton compte Steam peut suffire. Pour un type qui a plus de 1000 jeux sur son compte par contre, c'est plus difficile.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Merde j'ai complètement zappé...
Bon je vais vite m'inscrire.

----------


## Raoulospoko

*Ayé*

Je m'inscris officiellement :Cigare: 

http://www.backlog-assassins.net/use...ulospoko/games

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> *Ayé*
> 
> Je m'inscris officiellement
> 
> http://www.backlog-assassins.net/use...ulospoko/games


Il faut que tu les tries et les assignes à l'une des catégories (unplayed, unfinished, beaten, completed, won't play) pour que celui qui choisira pour toi sache ce que tu as deja fait  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

A deux heures de la fin des inscriptions, nous sommes donc 24 participants, dont pas mal de nouveaux !

Je rappelle à Ruvon et Mordicus qu'il serait bien d'avoir une liste. Pour Ruvon, je remets celle du précédent event, en espérant qu'elle soit à jour (ou qu'en tout cas il n'y ait pas eu trop de changements). Pour Mordicus, va me falloir des infos, parce que j'ai même pas son compte Steam, donc impossible de voir quels jeux il possède (j'enverrais un MP si besoin, que son futur binôme se rassure).

----------


## Ruvon

> A deux heures de la fin des inscriptions, nous sommes donc 24 participants, dont pas mal de nouveaux !
> 
> Je rappelle à Ruvon et Mordicus qu'il serait bien d'avoir une liste. Pour Ruvon, je remets celle du précédent event, en espérant qu'elle soit à jour (ou qu'en tout cas il n'y ait pas eu trop de changements). Pour Mordicus, va me falloir des infos, parce que j'ai même pas son compte Steam, donc impossible de voir quels jeux il possède (j'enverrais un MP si besoin, que son futur binôme se rassure).


Je viens de rentrer, je vais mettre à jour la L.I.S.T.E.  :;):

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Il faut que tu les tries et les assignes à l'une des catégories (unplayed, unfinished, beaten, completed, won't play) pour que celui qui choisira pour toi sache ce que tu as deja fait


C'est bon.
Il y a des jeux comme les EA ou jeux multi que j'ai mis dans unfinished.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je viens de rentrer, je vais mettre à jour la L.I.S.T.E.


Hop  :Cigare:  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Mordicus

Voici ma liste : 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...U4wITCUqQ/edit

----------


## La Chouette

Les 24 participants sont prêts à temps, c'est formidable ! Le tirage au sort a été effectué, vous pouvez lire dans la colonne C (triée par ordre alphabétique pour l'occasion) pour qui vous devrez choisir (ne vous trompez pas, la personne dans la colonne C choisit pour celle dans la colonne  :B): . N'oubliez pas de me mettre en copie du message que vous enverrez à votre binôme, pour que je puisse tout mettre à jour.
Voici le lien vers la spreadsheet de l'event.

Rappel : vous devez obligatoirement choisir 4 jeux, dont au moins un de moins de 5h et un autre de moins de 10h, et vous pouvez en choisir un 5ème qui colle au thème d'Halloween. Essayez de choisir rapidement (avant lundi soir dernier délai). Vous avez jusqu'au 31 octobre (inclus) pour finir au moins un des jeux qui ont été choisis pour vous.

Et c'est parti pour cette troisième édition de l'event du backlog !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

A voté. A non pardon, c'est pas ca. A envoyé la liste  ::P:

----------


## Carnod

Ah ouais efficae la moutonne noir.

Bon je fais la liste de spigkel..spieagel...speeckel...Spatzle Spiegle...Bref avant 12h. C'est bien sa liste est courte.

----------


## Chiff

Je choisis mes propres jeux ? C'est original !  ::ninja::

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Ah ouais efficae la moutonne noir.
> 
> Bon je fais la liste de spigkel..spieagel...speeckel...Spatzle Spiegle...Bref avant 12h. C'est bien sa liste est courte.


Oui j'ai un petit backlog ...  :Facepalm: 

Mais on dit toujours que la taille compte pas, non  ::lol::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Oui j'ai un petit backlog ... 
> 
> Mais on dit toujours que la taille compte pas, non


Tu devrais en etre fier, je suis envieuse  :;):

----------


## Olima

J'attends donc la liste de McCaulay  :;):

----------


## RomTaka

> Je choisis mes propres jeux ? C'est original !


Et Pitchblack semble souffrir du même bug !  ::P: 

Tandis que Cannes et moi, on se fait un 69 : il choisit mes jeux et je choisis les siens !  :^_^:  J'y vais de ce pas.

----------


## La Chouette

> Je choisis mes propres jeux ? C'est original !


Oh bah merde, alors. J'avais pourtant vérifié ma formule lorsque je l'avais créée, ça n'aurait pas dû arriver... puisqu'apparemment, vous êtes deux dans ce cas, tu choisis pour Pitchblack et Pitchblack choisit pour toi. Encore désolé pour cette bourde.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Merci à madgic pour ma L.I.S.T.E  :;):

----------


## Olima

Bien reçu ma sélection de la part de Mordicus !

----------


## La Chouette

Update : pas trouvé comment faire en sorte que ma formule vérifie que les noms sont différents (j'avais cru comprendre que ça le faisait déjà), mais j'ai pu faire en sorte de faciliter la lecture pour voir tout de suite qu'il y a un problème la prochaine fois. Wooh !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Update : pas trouvé comment faire en sorte que ma formule vérifie que les noms sont différents (j'avais cru comprendre que ça le faisait déjà), mais j'ai pu faire en sorte de faciliter la lecture pour voir tout de suite qu'il y a un problème la prochaine fois. Wooh !


Si tu veux la prochaine fois je te donne la technique infaillible que j'avais utilisé pour la premiere edition  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Si tu veux la prochaine fois je te donne la technique infaillible que j'avais utilisé pour la premiere edition


Ouais mais ta technique infaillible ne permet pas de copier tous les noms d'un coup, si ? Moi j'aime bien être fainéant, même si ça implique de passer des heures à chercher des formules  :Emo:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ouais mais ta technique infaillible ne permet pas de copier tous les noms d'un coup, si ? Moi j'aime bien être fainéant, même si ça implique de passer des heures à chercher des formules


Tu realises la dissonance de ta phrase hein  ::P:  Ca m'a pas pris des heures de copier coller les noms dans la liste  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Tu realises la dissonance de ta phrase hein  Ca m'a pas pris des heures de copier coller les noms dans la liste


C'est toute une technique de passer trois heures à chercher des formules durant mes vacances pour ne pas perdre 5 minutes par mois lorsque je n'ai pas de temps libre  ::P:

----------


## madgic

Venez, c'est ouvert à tout le monde !

----------


## Flad

Archer hawke flippe dans son slip vu que c'est moi qui lui fait sa liste.
La voici : 
Armello
Portal 2
Sunless sea
We are the dwarves
Et dans le thème halloween : Bayonneta.

Quant à moi, j'ai bien reçu la mienne.
Je vais me jeter dedans rapidos :-)


Merci La Chouette pour l'orgasme et merci Madgic pour le gift !

----------


## La Chouette

> Venez, c'est ouvert à tout le monde !
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/27/3c5...e65c9959bf.jpg


En voilà un joueur qu'il est bien ! La troisième édition aura donc bel et bien un cadeau pour l'un des participants !

----------


## Cannes

> Et Pitchblack semble souffrir du même bug ! 
> 
> Tandis que Cannes et moi, on se fait un 69 : il choisit mes jeux et je choisis les siens !  J'y vais de ce pas.


C'est sale. 
Tiens sinon j'ai choisir dans l'ordre du plus court au plus long ! 

The Stanley Parable (environ 2heures max) 
ClusterTruck (3heures max, sauf si t'est nul  ::P: )
BattleBlock Theater (8 heures, soit tu fais le solo, soit tu peux le faire en coop! Je peux t'aider pour la coop  ::P: )
Life is Strange (10heures, le plus long mais le meilleur de la liste)

Dans le thème qui fait un peu peur : Darkness II (aucune idée de ce que c'est pour le coup,environ 5h)

----------


## archer hawke

> Archer hawke flippe dans son slip vu que c'est moi qui lui fait sa liste.
> La voici : 
> Armello
> Portal 2
> Sunless sea
> We are the dwarves
> Et dans le thème halloween : Bayonneta.
> 
> Quant à moi, j'ai bien reçu la mienne.
> ...


Jolie liste ! Par contre, il se finit comment Armello ? :/

Donc, pour Hilikkus ce sera :
Fez
Her Story
Dust: An Elysian Tail
Wasteland 2: Director's Cut (il est dans ta liste de jeu, mais tu ne l'avais pas cité, dis moi si tu l'as déjà fait).


Halloween : Nightmares from the Deep: The Cursed Heart

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Jolie liste ! Par contre, il se finit comment Armello ? :/


Y'a pas de story mode, donc pas de fin  ::trollface::

----------


## RomTaka

> C'est sale. 
> Tiens sinon j'ai choisir dans l'ordre du plus court au plus long ! 
> 
> The Stanley Parable (environ 2heures max) 
> ClusterTruck (3heures max, sauf si t'est nul )
> BattleBlock Theater (8 heures, soit tu fais le solo, soit tu peux le faire en coop! Je peux t'aider pour la coop )
> Life is Strange (10heures, le plus long mais le meilleur de la liste)
> 
> Dans le thème qui fait un peu peur : Darkness II (aucune idée de ce que c'est pour le coup,environ 5h)


Merci pour cette gentille liste (avec rien de trop long), j'installe ça de ce pas.
J'ai vu que tu avais écumé *Battleblock Theater*, j'espère que j'aimerai (j'avais pas trop accroché à *Castle Crashers* du même studio The Behemoth, on verra celui-là)

De mon côté, j'ai oublié de te donner un jeu "Halloween" : *Haunted Memories*, c'est raccord avec le thème, c'est bon ? Alors adjugé !

Et pour rappel au reste du monde, voici les 4 autres jeux que je t'ai choisis :



> Plague Inc.
> Broforce
> Wuppo
> Nier : Automata

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bon je suis reparti pour un run de Stalker :Bave: 
J'imagine que le jeu doit rester en vanilia ?


Ou juste çahttp://www.moddb.com/mods/remake

----------


## Flad

> Jolie liste ! Par contre, il se finit comment Armello ? :/


Tu trouveras bien un moyen  ::P: 
Sinon j'explore de nouveau ton BLAEO.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Bon je suis reparti pour un run de Stalker
> J'imagine que le jeu doit rester en vanilia ?
> 
> 
> Ou juste çahttp://www.moddb.com/mods/remake


En fait je vais partir sur RE7 que je n'ai jamais fait.

----------


## archer hawke

> Tu trouveras bien un moyen 
> Sinon j'explore de nouveau ton BLAEO.


Si faire une partie est suffisant pour le finir, c'est bon il est fini ! Mais bon, c'est comme Rocket League quoi, est-ce que tu as fini le jeu après ton premier match ? Je veux bien un autre titre si ça ne te dérange pas. 
Je crois que l'on peut se poser la question également pour Sunless Sea, mais celui là, je le garde, il était dans ma short list de jeu à faire dans un délai court  ::):

----------


## Cannes

> Et pour rappel au reste du monde, voici les 4 autres jeux que je t'ai choisis :


Il se finit comment Plague Inc. ?  ::o:

----------


## RomTaka

> Il se finit comment Plague Inc. ?


Ben d'après howlongtobeat, la _main story_ se finit en 1h et demi. Après, comment, j'en sais rien.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Plus sérieusement, j'y ai jamais joué mais si tu regardes les succès Steam, y en a plusieurs qui s'appellent "Victoire du Virus (ou du Parasite / Prion / Champignon) - Gagner une partie avec le Bidule en Difficulté Normal ou supérieure". Donc, j'imagine qu'il suffit de gagner une partie en difficulté, normale ou supérieure, avec n'importe quelle "maladie".
Après ça, la rejouabilité est énorme, c'est sûr.

----------


## Carnod

> Ben d'après howlongtobeat, la _main story_ se finit en 1h et demi. Après, comment, j'en sais rien. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Plus sérieusement, j'y ai jamais joué mais si tu regardes les succès Steam, y en a plusieurs qui s'appellent "Victoire du Virus (ou du Parasite / Prion / Champignon) - Gagner une partie avec le Bidule en Difficulté Normal ou supérieure". Donc, j'imagine qu'il suffit de gagner une partie en difficulté, normale ou supérieure, avec n'importe quelle "maladie".
> Après ça, la rejouabilité est énorme, c'est sûr.


ça mets moins d'1h30.
Par contre on peut dire que si t'arrive a certain parasite, c'est fini.

----------


## Pitchblack

Hello,
Bien reçu ma sélection.
Voici la mienne pour *Chiff* :

Wolfenstein: The New Order (11h)Sorcery! Parts 1 & 2 (7h)Thomas Was Alone (3h)The Next Penelope (2h)_Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver (12h)_

----------


## Flad

> Si faire une partie est suffisant pour le finir, c'est bon il est fini ! Mais bon, c'est comme Rocket League quoi, est-ce que tu as fini le jeu après ton premier match ? Je veux bien un autre titre si ça ne te dérange pas. 
> Je crois que l'on peut se poser la question également pour Sunless Sea, mais celui là, je le garde, il était dans ma short list de jeu à faire dans un délai court


On remplace par Wonder Boy  :tired:

----------


## archer hawke

On va y arriver  ::ninja::

----------


## RomTaka

Juste pour dire que j'ai lancé *Clustertruck* et je me démène comme un dingue sur ma chaise : je serre les fesses quand je suis en l'air pour retomber sur un camion, je les soulève de ma chaise pour sauter au-dessus d'un obstacle et je me relâche enfin quand je passe la ligne d'arrivée. Jusqu'au niveau suivant où c'est reparti.

Je dis pas que je vais y jouer 20 heures de plus quand j'aurais fini tous les niveaux (surtout qu'en matière de scoring, voir les leaderboards trustés par des mecs qui ont mis... 0 seconde pour finir les niveaux, c'est pas très motivant) mais en tout cas, je me suis déjà bien amusé sur ma première session de 40 minutes.

----------


## Olima

Btw : Mordicus m'a choisi

1. The Fall (3 - 4 heures)
2. Dropsy (5 - 6 heures)
3. Dex (10 - 15 heures)
4. Shadow Warrior (10 - 15 heures)
Et le numéro complémentaire : 
5. Amnesia: The Dark Descent (8 - 10 heures)

J'attends toujours que McCauley se manifeste pour que je choisisse ses jeux par contre   :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voici donc ma liste pour Orkestra :



> Et puisque je dois choisir pour toi :
> - Life is Strange (superbe, ~10h)
> - Puzzle Agent (sympa et court, ~3h)
> - The Banner Saga (superbe et bien aussi, >10h)
> - Trine (encore un superbe  et un gameplay sympa)
> 
> En bonus, The Last Door - Collector's Edition qui est très bon, mais qui pique un peu les yeux. Il n'est pas très long (4-5h).

----------


## Olima

The last door <3

----------


## archer hawke

Bon, j'ai fait mon premier "run" de *Sunless Sea* ce soir. J'étais un gamin des rues qui rêvait de devenir qui a finit mort  noyé car il n'avait pas assez d'argent pour acheter du fuel pour faire avancer son bateau ... Pour l'instant c'est assez cool, je comprends mieux le jeu que lorsque je l'avais rapidement testé, par contre, j'ai peur qu'il faille faire une tonne d'aller retour juste pour faire du commerce et s'enrichir et ça, ça risque de me gonfler.

----------


## Supergounou

Y a de très belles listes cette saison!  ::o: 

Je regrette de ne pas m'être inscrit...

----------


## acdctabs

Tu veux que je te fasse une liste ?  ::P:

----------


## Olima

> Tu veux que je te fasse une liste ?


:D

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu veux que je te fasse une liste ?


 ::lol::

----------


## acdctabs

Doorkickers / Hell Yeah! / Life is Strange™ / The Cave
Voilà !

----------


## Supergounou

The Cave déjà fait, mais j'installe les autres  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Bon, j'ai fait mon premier "run" de *Sunless Sea* ce soir. J'étais un gamin des rues qui rêvait de devenir qui a finit mort  noyé car il n'avait pas assez d'argent pour acheter du fuel pour faire avancer son bateau ... Pour l'instant c'est assez cool, je comprends mieux le jeu que lorsque je l'avais rapidement testé, par contre, j'ai peur qu'il faille faire une tonne d'aller retour juste pour faire du commerce et s'enrichir et ça, ça risque de me gonfler.


Pour wonder boy ça te va ou je me perds encore dans ta liste ?  :tired:

----------


## acdctabs

Ben 0h sur steam, j'ai fait ça comme j'ai pu !

Prends "The Wolf Among Us" à la place.

----------


## archer hawke

> Pour wonder boy ça te va ou je me perds encore dans ta liste ?


Non c'est nickel  ::):  Thx!

----------


## Supergounou

> Ben 0h sur steam, j'ai fait ça comme j'ai pu !
> 
> Prends "The Wolf Among Us" à la place.


Aller  ::): 
Comme ça j'aurai ma dose de "telltale-like" pendant au moins une vie!

----------


## Orkestra

> Et voici donc ma liste pour Orkestra :


Une belle liste qui me convient bien ! Puzzle Agent et Trine trainent dans mon backlog depuis la nuit des temps donc c'est l'occasion de se lancer enfin, je pense commencer par ces deux là.
Après ça on verra mais je pense que je garderai The Last Door pour la fin, une fois que les rues auront commencé à se remplir de citrouilles et toiles d'araignées  ::P: 

J'en profite pour poster ma liste pour Sebarnolds ici aussi :
- Escape Goat
- Night in the Woods
- Metro 2033
- Dishonored
jeux bonus : Resident Evil Remastered

Comme je disais en MP, Escape Goat est un super puzzle-plateformer qui gagne à être connu. l'ambiance de Night in the Woods est super. Pour les autres, j'ai essayé de choisir des choses qui pourraient te plaire en regardant un peu les jeux auxquels tu as le plus joué sur Steam.  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Le jeu auquel j'ai joué le plus sur Steam, c'est quand même The Walking Dead avec 232h. Je ne comprends toujours pas comment il a pu compter que j'ai joué plus de 10 jours dessus (alors que mon pc est coupé tous les soirs).

Sinon, c'est sûr que c'est une belle liste. Je devrais pouvoir lancer Escape Goat d'ici demain ou après-demain, le temps de finir Borderlands (j'aime pas laisser des jeux en plan pour passer à d'autres).

----------


## Pitchblack

Je m'auto-cite, Chiff a des problèmes techniques avec son Legacy of Kain et me demande le remplacement.

Alternative : On va faire simple, esaye le "Legacy of Kain" suivant à la place.
Et si çà ne marche toujours pas, passe à "Alien Isolation".
Amuses-toi bien !





> Wolfenstein: The New Order (11h)Sorcery! Parts 1 & 2 (7h)Thomas Was Alone (3h)The Next Penelope (2h)Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver (12h) / _Legacy of Kain 2 / Alien Isolation_

----------


## Olima

Pour l'instant, j'ai donc entamé *The Fall* qui a l'air très cool. Les contrôles sont pas très confortables je trouve, c'est ce qui m'avait bloqué au début, mais une fois qu'on a à peu près pris le truc c'est nickel (superambiance).
Par contre j'ai essayé *Shadow Warrior*, qui tourne sur ma machine (miracle), mais bon, outre le fait que ça prend la moitié de mes 30go libres sur le hd, c'est juste pas trop mon style de jeu, je me suis emmerdé en 10 minutes. Je laisse de côté, on verra à la fin.

----------


## lustucuit

J'ai choisi pour Madgicsysteme:

The Magic Circle (3h et demi pour l'histoire principale)
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons (3h)
Guacamelee! Gold Edition (6h) Ittle Dew (3h)
Broforce (6h et demi)

Halloween: Limbo (3h et demi)

Le tout envoyé en mp à l'intéressé et à notre super organisateur!

Et je me suis motivé, je me suis inscris sur BLAEO, un petit tri rapide et j'ai envoyé le lien en mp à Rouxbarbe!

----------


## Hilikkus

> Donc, pour Hilikkus ce sera :
> Fez
> Her Story
> Dust: An Elysian Tail
> Wasteland 2: Director's Cut (il est dans ta liste de jeu, mais tu ne l'avais pas cité, dis moi si tu l'as déjà fait).
> 
> 
> Halloween : Nightmares from the Deep: The Cursed Heart


Hmm, eh bien j'ai déjà passé pas mal de temps sur Wasteland 2, avant la sortie du Director's Cut...


Du coup je veux bien que tu m'en donne un autre. Sinon, je viens de commencer Fez, et je crois que je me suis complètement paumé au bout de 2h, je ne sais même plus où aller  ::(: 

Oh, j'en profite pour redonner la liste pour La Chouette:
Another World
Jotun
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Psychonauts
Et en bonus Halloween: Dead Space

Merci pour l'orga en tout cas  ::):

----------


## archer hawke

Pas de prob, The Walking Dead c'est bon ?  ::):

----------


## Hilikkus

Parfait  :Perfect:

----------


## lustucuit

> J'ai choisi pour Madgicsysteme:
> 
> The Magic Circle (3h et demi pour l'histoire principale)
> Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons (3h)
> Guacamelee! Gold Edition (6h)
> Broforce (6h et demi)
> 
> Halloween: Limbo (3h et demi)
> 
> ...


Un petit changement pour Madgicsysteme qui a déjà joué à Guacamelee, je le change par:

Ittle Dew (3h de jeu)

Merci LaChouette !

----------


## Raoulospoko

Je sais pourquoi je n'ai jamais joué à RE7, trop de stress ça va être dur...

----------


## Flad

> Je sais pourquoi je n'ai jamais joué à RE7, trop de stress ça va être dur...


Je connais ça.
Bien content que tu l'ai pas mis dans ma liste ^^

----------


## Orkestra

Ouch! Mauvaise pioche pour moi, pour l'instant :
- Puzzle Agent : que c'est leeeeeeeent ! Les personnages font de looooooongues pauses dans tous leurs dialogues, que l'on ne peut pas faire avancer plus vite évidemment... (on peut les sauter, mais j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il se passe quand même  ::P: ) Bon, j'irais certainement au bout malgré tout, à coup de petites sessions, parce que l'histoire a l'air sympa (Twin-PeaksXFargo ?), mais je risque de m’énerver plusieurs fois en attendant que le sheriff veuille bien sortir sa réplique...
- Trine : Aïe ! Je trouve ça affreux, tout brille de partout, je trouve ça illisible et les contrôles flottants ne me plaisent absolument pas. J'ai l'impression que je rate ou réussi chaque saut de façon tout a fait aléatoire... Lui, pour le coup, je le laisse tomber et on verra si j'ai le temps d'y revenir d'ici la fin de l'event pour éventuellement changer d'avis !

Bon, il me reste trois jeux qui me font quand même vraiment bien envie, ça devrait aller ! Prochain sur ma liste, The Banner Saga  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

Trine c'est excellent. Marrant que tu trouves ça affreux / illisible.

----------


## McCauley

> J'attends donc la liste de McCaulay


Désolé voilà seulement que je rentre d'un long week-end, je te fais ça asap, idem pour Ruvon  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

Je sais qu'il a été encensé un peu partout, c'est pour ça que j'essayerai de lui donner une seconde chance un peu plus tard mais j'ai du mal à croire que je puisse être seul à ne pas trouver ça très lisible :



ça :


ou ça :


Images chopées au hasard sur google image (certaines viennent de Trine 2, mais ça revient au même).
A chaque fois il me faut 5 secondes pour réussir à voir où est le personnage.

Allez, puisque je suis d'humeur chafouine, j'en profite pour un deuxième taquet : le jeu (Trine, donc) qui fait sa pub quand tu essayes de quitter en lançant une dernière page pour te dire "Oui regarde, on a vendu 146 milliard de copies du jeu, notre jeu est trop bien !" Grumpf ! Laissez-moi quitter tranquille.
Et The Banner Saga qui m'affiche de la pub en haut de l'écran d'accueil pour que j'achète un t-shirt...
Je trouve ça vraiment désagréable. Par contre, et pour le peu de temps que j'ai testé pour l'instant, The Banner Saga m'enchante vraiment ! C'est beau, clair, et ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas joué à un tactical, ça me rappellera des souvenirs  ::):

----------


## Olima

(Je déteste Trine et ses verts/mauve baveux, pas pu y jouer plus de 10 mn. Mais j'aime pas les jeux vidéos...  ::ninja::  )

----------


## La Chouette

J'ouvre le bal en finissant *Another World*.

C'était court, et c'était mauvais. Commençons par ce qu'on voit tout de suite : les graphismes. Ce remaster, sorti en 2013, arrive avec ses graphismes "HD" à faire moins beau que le pixel art de 1991. Heureusement, on peut d'une touche passer de l'un à l'autre.

Ensuite, les contrôles : touches fléchées pour se déplacer, Ctrl pour sprinter (et tirer, lorsque l'on ne bouge pas), Shift pour sauter. Avec un temps de latence vachement long lorsque l'on veut sauter ou tirer, ce qui a causé pas mal de morts.

Enfin, le jeu lui-même : c'est du putain de die and retry de merde avec un level design affreux. Des salles avec des pièges que rien n'annonce, des salles avec des décors brisables (et que tu dois briser) qui non seulement ne sortent pas du lot, mais en plus sont identiques à d'autres décors qui eux ne sont pas brisables (faut y penser, à tirer sur le chandelier placé avec ses deux copains dans une énième salle vide). Les portes verrouillées sont identiques en apparence aux portes à ouverture automatique (combien de fois je me suis pris un tir de laser parce qu'une porte a décidé de s'ouvrir), et surtout, c'est labyrinthique, avec des checkpoints immondes. J'ai dû regarder une soluce pour le passage de la grotte. En effet, tu peux résoudre une énigme avec de l'eau dans cette grotte et ainsi atteindre la ville. Mais si tu le fais, le checkpoint restera au début de la grotte, peu importe où tu iras ensuite. Puisqu'il faut, avant de résoudre cette énigme, sauter dans un trou (alors que tous les autres trous dans lesquels je suis tombé étaient des pièges mortels, on se demande bien pourquoi j'aurais spontanément sauté dans celui-là) et aller briser un mur plus loin. Après ça seulement tu peux résoudre l'énigme et aller dans la ville avec des checkpoints actualisés. Et c'est comme ça tout le long du jeu. N'oublions pas les lasers scriptés pour ne pas vous toucher dans certaines scènes alors que dans d'autres, tu meurs si tu ne les évites pas. Ainsi que le passage aquatique scripté. Vous pouvez rester autant de temps que vous voulez dans les trois premières pièces inondées sans vous noyer, mais si vous allez dans la quatrième pièce sans reprendre de l'air dans la troisième, vous mourez. Parce qu'apparemment, une jauge d'oxygène correcte, c'était trop difficile à faire.

Un très bon point, cependant : le flingue. Il fait pew pew, en le chargeant un peu, il fait apparaître un bouclier, et en le chargeant beaucoup, il tire très fort. Ca donne des combats assez sympas. C'est juste dommage que ça ne soit jamais expliqué en jeu et qu'on ne puisse se rendre compte de ces fonctions (nécessaires à la progression) qu'en se faisant défoncer par les ennemis qui les utilisent.

3/10, un jeu qui peut se finir en moins de 20 minutes (longueur de la soluce que j'ai regardé pour le passage cité plus haut) mais qui prend deux heures à deux heures et demi d'errance chiante et de morts injustes si tu ne le connais pas.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## acdctabs

Il y en a qui ont déjà fini, moi j'ai pas eu ma liste  ::'(:

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Je connais ça.
> Bien content que tu l'ai pas mis dans ma liste ^^


J'ai falli quand j'ai vu que j'ai oublié le jeu d'halloween.

----------


## Flad

> J'ai falli quand j'ai vu que j'ai oublié le jeu d'halloween.


T'sais quoi ? Je me le note comme jeu Halloween.
Mais c'est pas dis que j'y touche ^^

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Désolé, je retour après plusieurs jours sans consulter le fofo...

Joli choix de jeux d'acdctabs, merci à toi je devrais au moins réussir à faire Brothers!

Lustucuit a un backlog d'une qualité incroyable, le choix est extrêmement compliqué!

- Gone Home
- Her Story
- Condemned: Criminal Origins assez ancien mais que j'avais beaucoup apprécié
- Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen  si tu as du temps devant toi, mais il est vraiment super  ::): 
Et en bonus le 5ème qui fait peur: Penumbra : Overture

----------


## madgic

> Un petit changement pour Madgicsysteme qui a déjà joué à Guacamelee, je le change par:
> 
> Ittle Dew (3h de jeu)
> 
> Merci LaChouette !


Merci  :;): 

Je suis entrain de faire The Magic Circle. Ca me fait penser à The Stanley Parable ou Portal, où les IA sont des narrateurs et jouent avec nous. Pour l'instant j'aime bien.

J'espère aussi que Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons peut se jouer qu'avec claviers/souris car j'ai pas de manette. On verra bien, après une rapide recherche sur Internet il semble que oui.

----------


## Olima

Et donc, j'ai choisi pour McCauley

1 Limbo (plateforme louche, 3-4h)
2 Wolfenstein: the old blood (fps bourrin, 6-8h)
3 DmC: Devil May Cry (beat em all, 9-11h)
4 Sleeping dogs (gta like, hltb donne entre 13 et 15h30 pour le scénar principal suivant les éditions)
Bonus
5 Resident Evil HD remaster (survival horror old school, une 10aine d'heures.)

En espérant qu'il trouvera son bonheur  :;):

----------


## lustucuit

> Désolé, je retour après plusieurs jours sans consulter le fofo...
> 
> Joli choix de jeux d'acdctabs, merci à toi je devrais au moins réussir à faire Brothers!
> 
> Lustucuit a un backlog d'une qualité incroyable, le choix est extrêmement compliqué!
> 
> - Gone Home
> - Her Story
> - Condemned: Criminal Origins assez ancien mais que j'avais beaucoup apprécié
> ...


Merci pour le choix! Je vais vite tester si Condemned tourne bien sur mon pc, les autres ça devrait aller  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ouch! Mauvaise pioche pour moi, pour l'instant :
> - Puzzle Agent : que c'est leeeeeeeent ! Les personnages font de looooooongues pauses dans tous leurs dialogues, que l'on ne peut pas faire avancer plus vite évidemment... (on peut les sauter, mais j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il se passe quand même ) Bon, j'irais certainement au bout malgré tout, à coup de petites sessions, parce que l'histoire a l'air sympa (Twin-PeaksXFargo ?), mais je risque de m’énerver plusieurs fois en attendant que le sheriff veuille bien sortir sa réplique...
> - Trine : Aïe ! Je trouve ça affreux, tout brille de partout, je trouve ça illisible et les contrôles flottants ne me plaisent absolument pas. J'ai l'impression que je rate ou réussi chaque saut de façon tout a fait aléatoire... Lui, pour le coup, je le laisse tomber et on verra si j'ai le temps d'y revenir d'ici la fin de l'event pour éventuellement changer d'avis !
> 
> Bon, il me reste trois jeux qui me font quand même vraiment bien envie, ça devrait aller ! Prochain sur ma liste, The Banner Saga


Aie... C'est sûr que Puzzle Agent est lent. Pour Trine, rien à faire, si tu n'accroches pas aux graphismes (et que tu ne t'y retrouves pas), je vois pas comment tu le finirais. C'est quand même le même déluge de couleurs tout le long du jeu.

----------


## Orkestra

Haha ! Ok, on verra  ::): 
Je suis passé à The Banner Saga de toute façon et pour l'instant j'accroche à fond ! Par contre j'avais passé le jeu en français et je crois que je vais repasser en anglais parce que la trad' est vraiment... aléatoire  ::P:  Mais c'est déjà assez épique et même si les combats sont pour l'instant relativement simples, ils enrichissent bien le scénar'. Bref, bonne pioche pour celui-ci à priori  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

Ca y est, tout le monde a ses jeux, il ne reste donc plus qu'à les finir !

Pour ma part, je pense finir, en plus d'Another World, Psychonauts et Jotun (que j'ai essayé et pas trouvé fantastique, cependant... les phases d'exploration sont beaucoup trop longues et le personnage se déplace à la vite d'un ornithorynque cul-de-jatte). Pour Deus Ex, j'aurais jamais le temps et pour Dead Space, je pense que c'est lui ou Psychonauts. On verra donc si j'accroche ou non à ce dernier.

----------


## banditbandit

> De mon côté, j'ai oublié de te donner un jeu "Halloween" : *Haunted Memories*, c'est raccord avec le thème, c'est bon ? Alors adjugé !
> 
> Et pour rappel au reste du monde, voici les 4 autres jeux que je t'ai choisis :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Haunted Memories fallait le trouver celui-là, parce que je ne crois pas qu'il soit connu, même les canards je ne pense pas qu'ils soient nombreux à l'avoir exploré.

J'en garde un bon souvenir même si la DA est particulière et sombre, très sombre, et le jeu mal optimisé. Mais ça vaut le coup de le tenter, vraiment, surtout qu'il est gratuit.
Par contre il est plus au catalogue de steam même si je crois qu'il y a encore une astuce pour le récupérer, l'épisode 2 lui est bien en magasin mais impossible de le télécharger (faut dire aussi hélas que le jeu a été abandonné...  ::|: )




> Lustucuit a un backlog d'une qualité incroyable, le choix est extrêmement compliqué!
> 
> - Gone Home
> - Her Story
> - Condemned: Criminal Origins assez ancien mais que j'avais beaucoup apprécié
> - Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen  si tu as du temps devant toi, mais il est vraiment super 
> Et en bonus le 5ème qui fait peur: Penumbra : Overture


Cette liste de folie  ::O:  , c'est quand même du très très bon  :Emo: 

Ça donne presque envi de participer à votre petite sauterie.  ::love::  ; hélas je suis un peu alergique aux L.I.S.T.E. et surtout à google alors google doc n'en parlons pas...

----------


## archer hawke

Je ne crois pas que ce soit normal, mais j'ai dépensé des thunes hier à cause de cet event  ::(: 












J'ai acheté l'extension de Sunless Sea  ::wub::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Cette liste de folie  , c'est quand même du très très bon


Faut dire qu'il y avait du choix, mate donc sa LISTE. Aucun problème pour l'event suivant, il a encore du stock de pépites dans son backlog  :^_^:

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai commencé "Papers, Please" mais c'est un jeu fourbe : il y a 20 fins différentes ! Du coup, il faut que je débloque les 20 fins pour le considérer comme mission accomplie ? Car pour en débloquer juste une, il suffit de jouer comme un pied et de crever au bout de six jours, ce qui n'est pas très parlant. Je me rends compte que j'ai plusieurs jeux de ce type dans ma liste, "Pirates !" et "This War of mine" sont aussi des jeux qui nécessitent d'être terminé plusieurs fois. 
Pour l'instant, le jeu me laisse perplexe. Le concept est brillant, mais est-ce vraiment plaisant à jouer... Il faut que je creuse la question !

----------


## banditbandit

> Faut dire qu'il y avait du choix, mate donc sa LISTE. Aucun problème pour l'event suivant, il a encore du stock de pépites dans son backlog


Manquait plus que Life is Strange derrière Gone Home et c'était l'extase.  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

Et moi j'ai terminé mon premier jeu de l'event : *Puzzle Agent* !
Au final, une fois que j'ai accepté que c'était extrêmement lent, j'ai plutôt apprécié l'histoire (est-ce qu'il y a plusieurs fins possibles ?). Par contre le gameplay... je n'ai pas trouvé les puzzles très intéressants ni toujours très bien trouvés pour faire avancer le scénario. C'était assez agréable à finir en deux heures mais c'est aussi très bien que ça ne dure pas plus longtemps que ça quoi !  ::P: 

La preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 






Maintenant je me lance à corps perdu dans *The Banner Saga*... J'ai un peu de mal avec les nombreux personnages et leurs noms... exotiques... mais c'est vraiment très très très bien fait !  ::): 

edit : Est-ce que tu veux qu'on t'envoie un MP à chaque fois qu'on termine un jeu, La Chouette, ou est-ce qu'un post sur ce topic suffit ?

----------


## lustucuit

:Red:  Arrêtez de parler de mon backlog, vous me gênez... Après c’est pas glorieux, j’ai des jeux mais je n’y joue pas..

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai commencé "Papers, Please" mais c'est un jeu fourbe : il y a 20 fins différentes ! Du coup, il faut que je débloque les 20 fins pour le considérer comme mission accomplie ? Car pour en débloquer juste une, il suffit de jouer comme un pied et de crever au bout de six jours, ce qui n'est pas très parlant. Je me rends compte que j'ai plusieurs jeux de ce type dans ma liste, "Pirates !" et "This War of mine" sont aussi des jeux qui nécessitent d'être terminé plusieurs fois. 
> Pour l'instant, le jeu me laisse perplexe. Le concept est brillant, mais est-ce vraiment plaisant à jouer... Il faut que je creuse la question !


This War of Mine, il te faut survivre jusqu'au bout. Ca prend entre 25 et 45 jours selon le groupe de personnages avec lequel tu commences, si j'en crois le wiki.
Papers Please, je pense qu'il te faut juste une des fins où tu tiens tout le mois. On t'empêchera pas d'en obtenir d'autres, mais au moins une de celles-là sera nécessaire pour le considérer "fini".
Pirates!, d'après ce que j'ai compris, tu peux prendre ta retraite quand tu veux. Je suppose que l'idée ici sera donc juste de jouer le jeu et de t'arrêter quand tu considéreras avoir fini (ça ou tu y va à fond et tu tentes le score max).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et moi j'ai terminé mon premier jeu de l'event : *Puzzle Agent* !
> Au final, une fois que j'ai accepté que c'était extrêmement lent, j'ai plutôt apprécié l'histoire (est-ce qu'il y a plusieurs fins possibles ?). Par contre le gameplay... je n'ai pas trouvé les puzzles très intéressants ni toujours très bien trouvés pour faire avancer le scénario. C'était assez agréable à finir en deux heures mais c'est aussi très bien que ça ne dure pas plus longtemps que ça quoi ! 
> 
> La preuve :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Tant que tu mets une image comme preuve, je devrais pas le rater au milieu des autres posts.

----------


## Olima

Premier jeu bouclé pour moi aussi : *The Fall*, une point n click déguisé très chouette, sur un thème à la Asimov au scénario bien mené. Les - : contrôles pas parfaits, sans être horribles (il faut maintenir le stick droit et cliquer sur le bouton droit en même temps pour la plupart des actions). Quelques énigmes un peu salaudes (en général, une question de lampe torche à pointer exactement au bon endroit pour trouver l'item à activer). Les + : le reste. Bonne ambiance, scénar très sympa et pas trop long, des petites phases d'action sans vrai challenge mais qui ont le mérite de donner un peu de rythme à l'aventure.  Il est censé y avoir 2 autres épisodes de prévus, mais l'histoire se tient très bien toute seule comme ça. Bref, conseillé aux amateurs de pn'c surtout, n'attendez pas un platformer d'action.

Pour la suite, je sais pas trop ce que je vais faire. Un peu la flemme de replonger dans le pn'c tout de suite avec Dropsy, Shadow Warrior, pas ma came... Reste Dex que j'avais abandonné rapidos il y a un moment, je vais peut être retenter ça, ou alors Amnesia pour changer et si ça me file pas trop le motion sickness  :;):

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> J'ai commencé "Papers, Please" mais c'est un jeu fourbe : il y a 20 fins différentes ! Du coup, il faut que je débloque les 20 fins pour le considérer comme mission accomplie ? Car pour en débloquer juste une, il suffit de jouer comme un pied et de crever au bout de six jours, ce qui n'est pas très parlant. Je me rends compte que j'ai plusieurs jeux de ce type dans ma liste, "Pirates !" et "This War of mine" sont aussi des jeux qui nécessitent d'être terminé plusieurs fois. 
> Pour l'instant, le jeu me laisse perplexe. Le concept est brillant, mais est-ce vraiment plaisant à jouer... Il faut que je creuse la question !


Pour Pirates, il faut avoir le maximum d'objectifs possible.
Si tu te maries, tu retrouves quelques personnes de ta famille, et que tu es riche, ça sera déjà : RESPECT !
Pour la retraite, il faut faire gaffe puisque qu'on peut y être pousser à cause de sa santé.
Donc peut être qu'un run suffit.

J'avoue que quand j'ai fait la liste, je n'ai pas pensé aux différentes fins possibles. Je me suis basé sur HLTB pour les durée. Je voulais surtout te faire découvrir ton backlog  ::unsure::

----------


## Mordicus

Mais c'est très bien, j'ai déjà installé presque tous les jeux de la liste, alors qu'ils trainent depuis 1000 ans sur mes différents comptes. Ça permet bien de se motiver ! Je voulais juste quelques précisions sur comment "valider" la fin de certains jeux, même si le fait que j'y joue, c'est déjà un succès en soi.

----------


## Lambda19919

Pour ma part je termine également le premier jeux de ma liste: *Portal Stories: Mel* en +- 7h.



Spoiler Alert! 






Je l'avais testé un peu après qu'il soit sorti mais j'avais vite décroché après la première demi-heure de jeu.

Je ne retrouvais pas l'ambiance portal avec des salles de tests lumineuses et lisibles mais à la place des décors sombres ou il ne faut pas tant résoudre des énigmes que chercher un morceau de mur sur lequel poser un portal.

Enfin bref, même impression pour le début de ce playthrough, et s'il n'y avait pas eu l'event backlog derrière j'aurais sans doute laissé tomber, mais là j'ai persévéré, j'ai sorti un walkthrough youtube pour trouver les interrupteurs ou autre surfaces planes que je ne voyais pas et ça m'a permis de passer les 2 premières heures de jeux.

Et puis on retombe sur des salles de test classiques et ça devient tout de suite 100 fois plus agréable à jouer. Tout les éléments du puzzle sont clairement visibles et les énigmes sont bien pensées (et je dois me faire vieux car elles m'ont semblées bien plus dures que dans Portal 1 & 2). Mais la plus de soluce car c'est réellement amusant de chercher.

Le soufflet retombe un peu sur la fin avec la dernière mission, mais ça se laisse jouer sans trop de problèmes.

Au niveau de l'histoire je n'y ai pas fortement prêté attention. Du peu que j'en ai tiré ça m'a semblé moins inspiré que du Portal 2.

Au final je ne dirais pas que c'était une grande révélation, mais c'était un jeu sympathique que je n'aurais sans doute jamais fais si l'event ne m'avait pas mis un coup de pied au cul pour passer les premiers niveaux.

Pour le suivant je dois encore me décider entre To the Moon ou Transistor...

----------


## La Chouette

> Pour ma part je termine également le premier jeux de ma liste: *Portal Stories: Mel* en +- 7h.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/03/edd...88896f534f.png
> 
> ...


Je l'ai commencé et fini le mois dernier, ce jeu, et je dois dire que je suis plutôt d'accord. Je l'ai bien aimé, mais il y a des passages, surtout au début, vraiment frustrants, car les salles sont bondées de trucs inutiles et sont beaucoup trop grandes. Il y a des salles dont les trois quarts ne servent à rien et avec un plafond tellement haut qu'il m'a fallu une soluce pour voir la surface à portail tout en haut. Il y a des salles avec des étages complets qui ne servent à rien. On te donne la possibilité de prendre une caisse pour traverser une salle et dix minutes plus tard, tu ne peux pas interagir avec des caisses identiques. Par contre, une fois dans les salles de test, elles sont plus difficiles que celles de Portal 2 mais jamais injustes et toujours intelligentes. Et à partir de ce moment là, c'est franchement top.

Pour ton prochain jeu, ça dépend franchement de ce que tu veux. To the Moon n'a pas vraiment de gameplay (à part quelques petits puzzles faciles à résoudre) et si tu y joues, c'est avant tout pour l'histoire. Transistor est un jeu très beau, avec un gameplay intéressant et des possibilités variées (changer d'équipement te permet d'ailleurs de débloquer plein d'infos sur divers personnages et de mieux comprendre l'univers du jeu), ainsi que des challenges optionnels sympas. L'histoire est bonne également, avec un très bon narrateur.

----------


## Hilikkus

Perso *Portal Stories: Mel* m'avait beaucoup plu, j'ai été impressioné par la qualité du boulot (énigmes, environnements, musiques) le tout pour l'amour du jeu bien fait (vu que le mod est gratuit)

Sinon, je viens de finir FEZ

La preuve:


Spoiler Alert! 






Je suis un poil mitigé. Pour le faire en positif / négatif:
+ L'idée du jeu "2D en 3 dimensions" est très bien exploitée dans tout le jeu
+ Des parties plateforme assez techniques et sympathiques
+ Les musiques et la direction artistique dans son ensemble, prenant voire flippant à certains moments, même si je ne suis pas fan de pixels art
+ Certaines salles sont vraiment géniales (le niveau musical, la salle où l'affichage pète un plomb...)
+ certaines énigmes qui impliquent des changements de plan (les diapasons notamment)

- L'ergonomie des menus: Le plan est très bordélique même si à force on en comprend la logique... l'inventaire est une belle merde, consulter les cartes aux trésor est un vrai calvaire
- Du fait donc de la carte et de la mécanique de changement de plan, l'exploration fait rapidement mal à la tête
- La grande majorité des énigmes étaient trop complexes pour mon cerveau atrophié. J'ai du m'aider d'une soluce pour déchiffrer le "code", ce qui débloque une bonne partie des secrets. Le reste était abscons (les énigmes menant aux artefacts relèvent du cryptique, vive les soluces)

Bref, c'est fini, j'ai passé quelques bon moments mais je ne pense pas le relancer même s'il me manque encore quelques secrets.

J'attaque désormais *Dust: An Elysian Tail*

----------


## RomTaka

> J'attaque désormais *Dust: An Elysian Tail*


Celui-ci est un très bon souvenir vidéoludique pour moi. J'espère que tu vas te régaler !

----------


## Lambda19919

J'enchaine avec To the Moon que j'ai fini en une session d'un peu moins de 4h.



Spoiler Alert! 






Bon déjà, tout ce qui touche de près ou de loin à du gameplay est mauvais. Même les contrôles que ce soit au C/S ou à la manette sont pénibles. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mention spéciale à la phase de jeu "twin stick shooter" à la fin qui n'est même pas au niveau d'un mauvais jeux flash.


En dehors de cela c'était franchement sympa! Je me suis laissé prendre dans l'histoire et j'ai trouvé que la bande son était particulièrement bien foutue.


Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai beaucoup aimé la partie au début ou les enfants jouent du piano avec le volume sonore qui change quand on change de pièce.


Par contre je pense que c'est un jeu qu'il faut faire en 1 session, j'aurais sans doute eu du mal à m'y replonger si j'avais arrêté au milieu. C'est d'ailleurs sans doute pour ça que je ne l'avais jamais repris après avoir joué la première demi-heure.

Bref, encore un jeu sympathique auquel je n'aurais sans doute pas donné une seconde chance si ce n'était pour cet event.  ::): 

Je crois que je vais enchaîner avec Dishonored, histoire d'avoir un peu de gameplay.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hilikkus

> Celui-ci est un très bon souvenir vidéoludique pour moi. J'espère que tu vas te régaler !


J'ai fait un session d'une heure hier, et pour l'instant c'est le kif  :;): 





> Je crois que je vais enchaîner avec Dishonored, histoire d'avoir un peu de gameplay.


Ah bah ça en terme de gameplay, tu vas être servi !  ::P:

----------


## Olima

Argh, la compétition risque de faire long feu chez moi. Je crois que je vais abandonner *Amnesia* : j'ai commencé à avoir l'estomac qui s'agite en rencontrant le premier monstre, à force de tourner dans des couloirs sombres, avec en plus le perso qui tangue quand il choppe la pétoche. Je préfère regarder le playthrough de Hooper en fait : il fait n'importe quoi, n'allume aucune torche, passe des heures à balancer des tonneaux dans tous les coins en pestant et je trouve ça plus amusant que le jeu lui-même. Certainement un bon jeu, mais je crois que la vue première personne en couloirs, ça me convient pas...
Constat à peu près similaire pour *Dropsy* : c'est très bien foutu et original, mais je m'y emmerde... On verra bien.

----------


## Flad

Dur dur d'être à la fois sur cet event et le KLJV !!!!
J'avais attaqué Breath of Death dimanche, je l'ai pas retouché depuis !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Dur dur d'être à la fois sur cet event et le KLJV !!!!
> J'avais attaqué Breath of Death dimanche, je l'ai pas retouché depuis !


Quoi, t'avais pas Moonbase Alpha dans ton backlog? :con:

----------


## banditbandit

> Argh, la compétition risque de faire long feu chez moi. Je crois que je vais abandonner *Amnesia* : j'ai commencé à avoir l'estomac qui s'agite en rencontrant le premier monstre, à force de tourner dans des couloirs sombres, avec en plus le perso qui tangue quand il choppe la pétoche.


Ça tangue vite dès un certain niveau de sanity, faut pas être sensible au mal de mer. Amnesia en VR ça doit être la gerbe directe.

----------


## Supergounou

> Argh, la compétition risque de faire long feu chez moi. Je crois que je vais abandonner Amnesia. [...] Constat à peu près similaire pour Dropsy


 ::siffle::

----------


## Olima

::ninja::  Hé ho, j'ai déjà aimé un jeu sur les 5 pour l'instant (et j'ai pas encore perdu tout espoir pour *Dex*, même si le scénar a l'air un peu clichesque), statistiquement, c'est un super bon ratio pour quelqu'un qui aime pas les JV et qui a un backlog plein de fonds de bundle !

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu mort pour l'instant. Il me semble que les gens terminaient leurs jeux plus vite lors des précédents events, non ?

Perso, j'en ai fini un :



> Terminé *Escape Goat*. C'était plutôt sympa jusqu'à ce que j'arrive aux derniers niveaux qui m'ont assez bien énervés. Au final, j'ai du utiliser un walkthrough pour les 3 derniers niveaux et j'ai passé 5 niveaux optionnels ("machines infernales").


Pour la preuve, ça se passe sur mon profil.

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu mort pour l'instant. Il me semble que les gens terminaient leurs jeux plus vite lors des précédents events, non ?
> 
> Perso, j'en ai fini un :
> 
> 
> Pour la preuve, ça se passe sur mon profil.


Je viens de regarder l'historique de la spreadsheet. Au même point dans l'event, et avec 4 participants de plus, on en était à 10 jeux terminés. Là, on en est à 7, donc ça paraît pas si mal.

Pour ma part, j'approche lentement, mais sûrement, de la fin de Psychonauts. Après ça, je finirais Jotun, et ce sera sans doute tout ce que j'aurais le temps de faire, mes cours me demandant pas mal d'attention  ::cry::

----------


## RomTaka

Bon, je crois que je vais lâcher *Clustertruck*.  ::'(: 
Plus j'avance dans les mondes, moins je prends du plaisir et plus j'ai envie d'insulter les devs.
Ou quand le maso prend le pas sur le rigolo, il est temps de dire "no".

Autant au début c'était fun de jouer à saute-camions et de passer par-dessus les obstacles en se trémoussant sur sa chaise "pour aider", autant au fur et à mesure qu'on avance, certains petits défauts deviennent de plus en plus gênants :
- la maîtrise très imparfaite que l'on a du "perso" (ou quoi que ce soit qu'on contrôle) dans les airs ;
- la construction des niveaux qui devient complètement pétée, à coups de turbo-tremplins et de sauts-de-la-mort-qui-tue, au point qu'on sait plus du tout où l'on doit aller ;
- et surtout, surtout, la physique complètement aléatoire qui fait que d'un run sur l'autre, les camions ne se comportent pas de la même manière et dans certaines situations, n'offrent parfois aucune plateforme d'envol ou de réception possible.

J'ai regardé quelques niveaux de hardcore gamers et les perks ont l'air de bien aider (j'ai juste le double saut actuellement) mais c'est au-delà de mes compétences et de mon envie.
En presque 3 heures, j'en suis au niveau 9 du monde 7, et il me resterait donc 22 niveaux pour finir le jeu (les 9 et 10 du monde 7, et 10 chacun pour les mondes 8 et 9).
Vu la progression jusqu'à présent de la courbe de difficulté et la réputation horrible du niveau "boss de fin", j'avoue ne pas avoir le courage.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ClusterTruck (3heures max, sauf si t'est nul )


Faut croire que je suis nul !  ::P: 

En vrai, si je regarde sur _howlongtobeat_, c'est plus du 3h30 - 4h apparemment.
Je ré-essaierai peut-être la semaine prochaine...

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon, je crois que je vais lâcher *Clustertruck*.


Les niveaux dans la mine...  :Boom:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Perso je reportais pas parce que j'ai rien fini pour l'instant, mais j'ai commencé *Braveland* et c'est assez sympa, meme si plutot basique pour du tactics. Comme j'apprecie particulierement le genre, ca passe plutot bien, mais c'est assez linéaire pour l'instant. Je reviens quand j'ai fini.

----------


## madgic

Moi j'ai testé LIMBO et je trouve ça super chouette. L'ambiance est superbe et on n'est jamais bloqué très longtemps, on devine rapidement se qu'il faut faire malgré l'absence de texte/flèches... Juste une fois où j'ai regardé une soluce, j'y était pas du tout.



Spoiler Alert! 






Là j'approche de la fin, plus que 8 chapitres. Ah aussi jouer avec les flèches directionnelles, ça ne m'était pas arrivé depuis longtemps  ::P:

----------


## Orkestra

> J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu mort pour l'instant. Il me semble que les gens terminaient leurs jeux plus vite lors des précédents events, non ?
> 
> Perso, j'en ai fini un :
> 
> 
> Pour la preuve, ça se passe sur mon profil.


Ah ben mince alors, dans mon souvenir tout était faisable _relativement_ facilement à part, effectivement, des niveaux "bonus" qu'on peut débloquer et qui sont affreux niveau difficulté (je ne les ai pas tous faits d'ailleurs).
Mais j'avais adoré ce jeu, dommage de voir que la fin t'as tellement déplu :/

Sinon, j'approvue RomTaka sur Clustertruck. J'ai trouvé le début génial, et arrivé dans le dernier quart du jeu (ou un peu avant), ça devient extrêmement difficile et assez aléatoire (enfin, il y a des gens qui le speedrunnent, dont j'imagine qu'avec beaucoup d'entraînement, on arrive à s'adapter), du coup j'avais laissé tomber aussi.

Pour ma part j'avance bien dans The Banner Saga et j'accroche toujours autant à l'ambiance et à l'histoire même si les phases de combats me paraissent un peu répétitives (sauf que je suis toujours, donc je peux toujours profiter de la répétitivité des ennemis pour essayer enfin d'adopter une stratégie de combat cohérente....)

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ah ben mince alors, dans mon souvenir tout était faisable _relativement_ facilement à part, effectivement, des niveaux "bonus" qu'on peut débloquer et qui sont affreux niveau difficulté (je ne les ai pas tous faits d'ailleurs).
> Mais j'avais adoré ce jeu, dommage de voir que la fin t'as tellement déplu :/


J'ai passé un bon moment, mais quelques niveaux sur la fin sont plus compliqués à comprendre (à voir ce qu'il faut faire et dans quel ordre) et sont très exigeants en ce qui concerne le timing. D'où un peu de frustration et de l'énervement à force de refaire les mêmes passages des dizaines de fois.

----------


## archer hawke

De mon côté je me suis lancé dans Sunless Sea qui n'est sûrement pas le plus simple à finir dans ma liste, mais je finirai des jeux c'est certain  ::):

----------


## Lambda19919

Alors de mon côté j'ai commencé *Dishonored*, mais j'accroche pas du tout.  ::sad:: 

J'accroche pas à l'histoire, je comprend plus ou moins ce qui se passe et ce qu'on attend de moi, mais je trouve les personnages insipides.
J'aime pas non plus le style graphique. Ça me fait un peu le même effet que Max Payne ou je trouve la tête des personnages désagréable à regarder.
J'ai pas bien fait attention à la musique, ce qui veux sûrement dire qu'il n'y a rien d'exceptionnel.
Et alors, il faut que je me rende à l'évidence: les jeux d'infiltration c'est pas pour moi, à chaque fois sur le papier je suis emballé, mais une fois en jeu - raser les murs en espérant passer dans le dos d'un gars sans que ces potes me voient je trouve pas ça marrant.
Et puis il y a les fameux clichés du genre qui sont vraiment lourds, exemple: On arrive dans un nouveau lieu on peut être sûre que deux gus vont être entrain de discuter l'un en face de l'autre ce qui nous oblige à attendre qu'ils aient fini de nous pousser le morceau d'histoire avant de reprendre une patrouille normale ou on pourra les zigouiller l'un après l'autre.

Bref j'ai lâché l'affaire. je verrai si je lui laisse une autre chance plus tard.

Du coup je suis passé sur *Transistor*.
Alors là déjà c'est super joli et la bande son à vraiment l'air exceptionnel (que ce soit les musiques ou la voix qui nous guide) - dans la même lignée que Bastion donc.

Par contre j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre le jeu. L'histoire déjà (ça à la limite ça me dérange pas trop, j'imagine que je comprendrai au fur et à mesure que j’avance) mais surtout dans les combats et je trouve ça bcp plus embêtant.
En 30 minutes de jeux j'ai déjà récupérer 7-8 "pouvoir" que - si j'ai bien compris - je peux combiner un peu comme bon me semble. Sauf que je n'ai pas vu de séance de tutoriel ou autres qui explique un peu les forces et faiblesse de chaque ce qui fait que jusqu'à maintenant j'appuie un peu sur les boutons au pif.
Toujours sur ces combats on peut soit jouer "en temps réel" soit dans un mode "stratégie" ou on peut planifier ces mouvements. Là encore on a deux - trois message pour dire sur quel bouton appuyé mais sans plus. 
Résultats pour l'instant je joue de manière extrêmement brouillonne alternant entre soit le bourrinage d'un pouvoir de zone soit mode stratégie ==> dash derrière cover pour attendre la recharge ==> mode stratégie et ainsi de suite.

Bref pour l'instant je ne m'amuse pas vraiment, surtout que le jeu ne consiste qu'en un enchaînement de ces combats.
Des conseils pour apprécié un peu plus le jeux? ou bien ça reste toujours aussi brouillon?
Je vais continuer un peu et voir comment ça évolue - mais sauf déclic sur les combats, je sens que je vais avoir du mal à le finir.

----------


## Orkestra

Je termine à l'instant mon deuxième jeu de l'event : *The Banner Saga* !

C'était top, tout simplement !
L'accent est plutôt mis sur l'histoire (façon visual novel) que sur les combats mais tout est si bien amené, vraissemblable et grandiose que c'est un vrai plaisir de traverser ce monde ravagé. On s'attache à tous les personnages (même si j'ai eu tendance à me perdre un peu avec les noms...  ::P: ) et on réfléchit longuement avant chaque décision... Une super expérience pour moi ! J'aurais juste apprécié trois lignes de scénario en plus à la fin pour "conclure" (est-ce qu'il y a plusieurs fins ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai fait mourir Alette

).

J'attendrai un peu avant de lancer le deuxième (j'imagine qu'il se passe bien plus tard... 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand Bellower se reveille ?

) histoire de ne pas saturer, mais j'ai quand même hâte de m'y mettre  ::P: 

La preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 







Prochain jeu de l'event sur ma liste, *Life is Strange* !

----------


## madgic

Petit rappel en début de page :



Ouvert à tous même si vous n'avez jamais fait de gift, il faut simplement terminer au moins l"un des jeux de votre liste  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Content qu'il t'aie plu. J'ai le deuxième à lancer aussi. J'avais eu aussi un peu de mal avec les noms (et la même fin).

----------


## Orkestra

Quelle tentative lamentable : reléguer mon post en page précédente pour espérer que La Chouette ne remarque pas que j'ai terminé The Banner Saga, je ne vous félicite pas monsieur madgicsysteme !  :Tap: 


Spoiler Alert! 


mais je m'inscris quand même  ::P:  , merci !  :Prey:

----------


## RomTaka

Quant à moi, j'ai "terminé" *The Stanley Parable*.



Attention, va y avoir des guillemets partout tellement ce truc est un OJNI (objet jouable non identifié) et ça spoile un peu.  ::P: 

En un peu moins de 2 heures, j'ai fait le tour du "jeu", j'ai accédé à la fin "principale" et à un paquet d'autres.
Globalement, j'ai ressenti une petite déception quand je me suis dit "et c'est tout, il n'a rien de plus à proposer ?". Certes, j'ai bien aimé comment le narrateur joue avec nous, comment le jeu se moque gentiment de nous, nous manipule pour aller là on croit vouloir aller, nous faire faire ce qu'on croit vouloir faire alors que tout est toujours scripté. Le coup du succès Steam de la porte est vraiment marrant, tout comme certaines réflexions du narrateur, qui m'ont fait sourire à plusieurs reprises. Mais, au final, ça reste trop dans la dérision et le second degré pour moi, pas assez poussé je trouve au niveau du message, dont je n'ai pas bien saisi la teneur en définitive : les jeux vidéos nous font faire ce qu'ils veulent ? Le jeu vidéo rend crétin ? Les développeurs sont fainéants et utilisent toujours les mêmes ficelles ?

En conclusion, un "jeu" très meta qui nous fait nous poser des questions, c'est déjà pas si mal et plutôt intéressant tellement il est rare qu'un jeu vidéo nous force à prendre du recul sur le jeu vidéo. Après, c'est sûr que c'est pas avec *the Stanley Parable* qu'on pourra se détendre, se défouler ou trouver quoi que ce soit que l'on cherche habituellement dans un jeu vidéo. On est donc à la frontière entre le jeu et - n'ayons pas peur des mots - l’œuvre d'art, qui fait réfléchir, mais encore une fois j'aurais aimé qu'il nous fasse aller plus loin au niveau de la réflexion et qu'il soit donc peut-être un peu moins ouvert au niveau de son interprétation, ou foutraque dans son déroulement.

----------


## Carnod

J'ai commencé Maize proposé par la moutonne noire. 

Ben mis a part les bugs (chargement ultra long à chaque lancement, mais pas après) c'est relativement joli (si il était sorti en 2010) et les mais conscient sont fun. Par contre le coup du "je prends un coupe ongle pour enlever un clou pour metre un fusible pour trouver un cd" ça me rappelle la grande époque de monkey island...Genre "bon ben la je tente chaque objet avec chaque objet histoire de voir, ou je regarde la soluce"

En plus simple. Et avec un ours qui parle (moyennement drôle l'ours). Mais la description des objets est top, l'humour sympa (ça me rappelle armed and dangerous par moment) et les indices presque subtils. Bref je devrais le finir ce weekend. Ben découverte à faire une fois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quant à moi, j'ai "terminé" *The Stanley Parable*.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/06/8fb...9707c75122.jpg
> 
> Attention, va y avoir des guillemets partout tellement ce truc est un OJNI (objet jouable non identifié) et ça spoile un peu. 
> 
> En un peu moins de 2 heures, j'ai fait le tour du "jeu", j'ai accédé à la fin "principale" et à un paquet d'autres.
> Globalement, j'ai ressenti une petite déception quand je me suis dit "et c'est tout, il n'a rien de plus à proposer ?". Certes, j'ai bien aimé comment le narrateur joue avec nous, comment le jeu se moque gentiment de nous, nous manipule pour aller là on croit vouloir aller, nous faire faire ce qu'on croit vouloir faire alors que tout est toujours scripté. Le coup du succès Steam de la porte est vraiment marrant, tout comme certaines réflexions du narrateur, qui m'ont fait sourire à plusieurs reprises. Mais, au final, ça reste trop dans la dérision et le second degré pour moi, pas assez poussé je trouve au niveau du message, dont je n'ai pas bien saisi la teneur en définitive : les jeux vidéos nous font faire ce qu'ils veulent ? Le jeu vidéo rend crétin ? Les développeurs sont fainéants et utilisent toujours les mêmes ficelles ?
> 
> En conclusion, un "jeu" qui nous fait nous questionner, c'est déjà pas si mal et plutôt intéressant tellement c'est rare qu'un jeu vidéo nous force à prendre du recul sur le jeu vidéo. Après, c'est sûr que c'est pas avec *the Stanley Parable* qu'on pourra se détendre, se défouler ou trouver quoi que ce soit que l'on cherche habituellement dans un jeu vidéo. On est donc à la frontière entre le jeu et - n'ayons pas peur des mots - l’œuvre d'art, qui fait réfléchir, mais encore une fois j'aurais aimé qu'il nous fasse aller plus loin au niveau de la réflexion et qu'il soit donc peut-être un peu moins ouvert au niveau de son interprétation, ou foutraque dans son déroulement.


J'ai bien aimé ce coté foutraque et ouvert justement, c'est moins pompeux qu'un truc qui te dit quoi penser.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Bon, ca y est j'ai fini* Braveland* (apres bien plus d'heures qu'annoncé sur HLTB, pour changer. A se demander si y'a que des speedrunners qui reportent leur temps).

C'etait assez sympa pour du tactics assez simple, meme si le plus gros reproche que je pourrais lui faire est qu'il est tres linéaire. Cependant les graphismes sont tout mignons et en mode Hard (j'ai pas essayé les modes plus simples) le challenge reste intéressant. Bref globalement, ca ne sera pas mon jeu de l'année mais j'ai bien aimé  :;): 

Edit: J'avais oublié la preuve, c'est ici.

----------


## madgic

Et voilà, j'ai fini *Limbo* en 6h.



J'ai bien aimé, superbe ambiance. Bon par contre j'avoue vers la fin j'ai regardé 3 ou 4 fois la soluce...

----------


## Chiff

Fini *Thomas Was Alone* pour l'event.

Jeu de réflexion avec un peu de plateforme où l'on incarne Thomas et ses potes, des intelligences artificielles qui cherchent à se libérer. Chacune d'elle a une forme géométrique et une couleur différentes ainsi qu'un pouvoir unique. Une histoire sympathique et bien narrée mais des niveaux très inégaux. 2-3 pas forcément simples mais le reste est d'une facilité assez déconcertante. Par contre aider le petit gros à monter sur une plateforme trop élevé pour lui ça va une fois mais au bout de la quinzième ça lasse. Mais bon c'est assez court donc ce défaut n'est pas rédhibitoire.



Spoiler Alert! 


http://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff59...b=achievements

----------


## Mordicus

De mon côté, je viens de finir *Papers, Please !*. Enfin, disons que je suis allé au bout du mois et que j'ai débloqué deux fins (dont celle où on garde son boulot). Je reste sur ma première impression qui n'était pas mauvaise bien qu'un tantinet ambigüe.

Je trouve le jeu brillant dans son concept, il utilise ses propres lacunes (volontaires) comme des éléments de gameplay. La lourdeur de l'interface qui nécessite de se perdre dans le règlement, la petitesse de notre surface de travail, les papiers qui se chevauchent et s'accumulent... Et l'horloge qui file à grande vitesse. Tout est conçu pour faire ressentir au joueur l’aliénation de ce pauvre garde-frontière, obligé de tenir la cadence, d'enchainer les cas problématiques sans beaucoup d’état d'âme, son humanité étant étouffée par les exigences de sa hiérarchie, les obligations familiales, et, plus simplement, par l'insensibilité qui gagne à force d'exercer un métier abrutissant. Du coup, on se surprend à lire en diagonales les déclarations parfois déchirantes des personnages face à nous, afin de ne pas trop freiner le rythme de notre tampon. 

Mais voilà : est-ce bien agréable de se sentir dans la peau d'un garde-frontière d'Europe de l'Est dans les années 80 ? L'essentiel du jeu consiste à se perdre dans des documents administratifs et à s’emmêler les pinceaux avec des tampons. A l'instar d'un ex-ministre, j'ai tendance à souffrir de phobie administrative, et il m'arrive de laisser trainer des paperasses légales durant des semaines, considérant le remplissage des petites cases (toujours inadaptées, confuses, déroutantes !) comme de la torture psychologique. Or, ce jeu m'y plonge jusqu'au cou. Alors je ne peux pas vraiment dire que l'amusement fut maximal... 

Cela dit, je ne regrette pas d'y avoir joué et je débloquerai sans doute d'autres fins à l'occasion, au moins par curiosité.

----------


## Olima

Quant à moi j'ai bouclé *Dex* en 11h. Rpg en 2D profil très sympa. Avec plus de moyens, ça aurait pu donner un truc vraiment excellent, mais on sent assez vite les "limites" tant dans les phases de shoot (hacking) que de combat à la beat em'up, et également sur le côté rpg (obligé de mettre des points en hacking ou on se fait fumer sur le web, approche infiltration impossible etc...). Le scénar principal est pas très passionnant (une histoire d'élue de la matrice) mais les quêtes et persos annexes le sont bien plus. Graphiquement c'est très joli. Bref, un 7/10 "sélec", environ ...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Quant à moi j'ai bouclé *Dex* en 11h. Rpg en 2D profil très sympa. Avec plus de moyens, ça aurait pu donner un truc vraiment excellent, mais on sent assez vite les "limites" tant dans les phases de shoot (hacking) que de combat à la beat em'up, et également sur le côté rpg (obligé de mettre des points en hacking ou on se fait fumer sur le web, approche infiltration impossible etc...). Le scénar principal est pas très passionnant (une histoire d'élue de la matrice) mais les quêtes et persos annexes le sont bien plus. Graphiquement c'est très joli. Bref, un 7/10 "sélec", environ ...



Je l'ai fait le mois dernier, et je confirme, le hacking c'est quand meme la partie la plus merdique du jeu (que j'ai beaucoup aimé à coté de ca)

----------


## Olima

> Je l'ai fait le mois dernier, et je confirme, le hacking c'est quand meme la partie la plus merdique du jeu (que j'ai beaucoup aimé à coté de ca)


Ben en fait j'ai vu les reviews sur steam qui disaient que ces passages (twin stick shooter) étaient horribles, du coup j'ai vite mis des points dans la compétence, et ça devient tout à fait correct. Trop facile même. Donc ça m'a pas plus gêné que le combat à main nues qui est bien répétitif (bloquer, taper, bloquer, taper). Le truc c'est que les combats tu peux au pire les éviter en traversant les tableaux en faisant des roulades, à quelques boss près, tandis que les passages hackings obligés, si t'as pas investi dans la compétence, ça doit être bien horrible oui. 
Mais bon ça va, ça m'a pas empêché de m'amuser. Juste cette impression de "dommage, ça aurait pu être un mix génial de Flashback et de rpg à la fallout" alors que ça n'a pas la finition nécessaire dans les phases baston/aventure, ni la richesse d'un grand rpg... Je vais qd même surveiller le studio...

----------


## Ruvon

On a le même avis Olima... et vu tes goûts, ça m'inquiète  ::ninja::   ::P: 

D'ailleurs tu parlais de surveiller le studio, Jan Jirkovský un des auteurs est décédé peu de temps après la sortie du jeu ; le studio est toujours actif mais je vois pas encore de nouveau projet annoncé.

----------


## Olima

Mes goûts ? J'aime juste les bons jeux pourtant, c'est tout... :/
(à condition qu'ils filent pas le motion sickness, qu'ils tournent sur une machine d'il y a dix ans, qu'ils soient pas plein de mauve et de vert baveux, et autres subtilités, ok...  ::P:  )

(Mais chouette article en effet, bien développé  ::P: . J'aime bien le côté rétro du jeu aussi...)

----------


## La Chouette

Je viens de finir *Psychonauts* et c'était cool.

Les personnages sont fun, et sympas à regarder malgré le design un peu étrange (bon, à part, Milla... elle, elle restera dans mes cauchemars). Le scénario est bon et conduit dans des zones intéressantes. Les pouvoirs (télékinésie, lévitation, pyrokinésie, etc.) sont agréables à utiliser, les combats de boss sont très bons. Il y a beaucoup de collectibles, dont des coffres montrant des souvenirs franchement cools à regarder. 
Bref, le jeu serait génial si ça n'était pas un bougre de platformer 3D qui comporte le gros défaut de la plupart des platformers 3D : une caméra parfois complètement aux fraises. Il n'est pas toujours possible de la tourner et elle revient parfois automatiquement en position de base (très gonflant durant les phases sur rails, où on ne peut pas voir ce qui t'attend après les virages). Cette caméra est donc très gonflante lorsqu'il faut atterrir sur des plateformes de petite taille ou des cordes. Elle est également très gonflante durant les combats de boss puisque, s'il y a un possibilité de verrouiller la caméra sur l'ennemi, ce verrouillage limite grandement les mouvements et l'utilisation des pouvoirs, donc la capacité à éviter les coups et à frapper le boss (mais sans verrouillage, ça passe bien pour la plupart des boss). Ce problème de caméra devient infernal durant le dernier niveau. Le jeu comporte des niveaux allant du médiocre au très bons, avec deux niveaux que j'ai trouvés excellents (ceux d'Edgar et Fred), mais se termine donc sur un niveau franchement pas terrible. Autre défaut, plus mineur : il est impératif d'acheter le cobweb duster, qui coûte bien trop cher et force donc à passer une bonne demie-heure à chercher des têtes de flèches (la monnaie du jeu)
Mais bon, malgré ces défauts, j'ai passé un très bon moment sur ce jeu. 7/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai commencé *Life is Strange* et *The Last Door* et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que, entre ces deux jeux et The Banner Saga et Puzzle Agent, cet event du backlog aura été placé sous le signe du scénario plutôt que du gameplay pour moi !  ::P: 

Pour The Last Door j'ai terminé le premier épisode de la saison 1 et je suis intrigué, même si c'est pour l'instant extrêmement facile, l'ambiance est pas mal foutue.

Pour ce qui est de Life is Strange j'ai du jouer 1h30/2h je pense (

Spoiler Alert! 


je viens d'arriver chez Chloe

) et j'attends aussi de voir vers où ça va aller : je me sens par moment un peu contraint par le jeu (j'ai l'impression qu'il essaye de me faire croire que je peux chosir d'agir comme je veux, mais si ça n'avait tenu qu'à moi je n'aurais jamais 

Spoiler Alert! 


fait tomber de pot de peinture sur Victoria

 ni 

Spoiler Alert! 


fouillé dans sa chambre - tout ça pour pouvoir récupérer une clef usb...

, par exemple). Ceci dit l'ambiance m'intrigue tout de même pas mal et je vais continuer avec plaisir pour l'instant, en essayant de jouer un peu plus roleplay (genre... 

Spoiler Alert! 


ne pas entrer dans la chambre des parents de Chloe

 : je trouve ça un peu frustrant d'avoir la possibilité de le faire parce que je me dit que si je n'y vais pas je rate un truc et en même temps je ne vois pas qui irait faire ça dans la vraie vie !)

----------


## Cannes

Je fiens de finir *Wuppo*.

Je suis sur le cul parce que je pensais pas du tout  que ce jeu allait être comme ça.
Mais j'ai adoré, et je suis vraiment un peu triste de l'avoir fini (mais je pense y rejouer pour me faire un 100%).
C'était une tranche de bohneur :
On incarne Wuppo un "wum" qui a pas trop de chance dans sa vie parce que il se fait expulser de son appartement de la résidence Wumhouse parce que il met de la crème glacé partout le petit. Du coup, on est en quête d'une nouvelle maison.
Tout les personnages sont hilarants (vraiment j'aime fort l'aigle qu'on a tout le temps ou bien le monsieur qui prédit l'avenir dans sa petite cabine), les petits easter eggs sont très cools, l'histoire est très drôle..
Je suis pas forcément un pro des critiques, donc je vais vous juste dire que il est bien dans mon top 5 de mes jeux favoris maintenant et que il mérite un beau *9/10*, prenez le. Vraiment.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## RomTaka

> Je fiens de finir *Wuppo*.
> 
> Je suis sur le cul parce que je pensais pas du tout  que ce jeu allait être comme ça.
> Mais j'ai adoré, et je suis vraiment un peu triste de l'avoir fini (mais je pense y rejouer pour me faire un 100%).
> C'était une tranche de bohneur :
> On incarne Wuppo un "wum" qui a pas trop de chance dans sa vie parce que il se fait expulser de son appartement de la résidence Wumhouse parce que il met de la crème glacé partout le petit. Du coup, on est en quête d'une nouvelle maison.
> Tout les personnages sont hilarants (vraiment j'aime fort l'aigle qu'on a tout le temps ou bien le monsieur qui prédit l'avenir dans sa petite cabine), les petits easter eggs sont très cools, l'histoire est très drôle..
> Je suis pas forcément un pro des critiques, donc je vais vous juste dire que il est bien dans mon top 5 de mes jeux favoris maintenant et que il mérite un beau *9/10*, prenez le. Vraiment.
> 
> ...


Wow, cool, ça me fait plaisir que t'aies aimé comme ça (même si c'est un peu un coup de bol de te l'avoir proposé et que t'aies adoré  ::P:  ).

----------


## Olima

> J'ai commencé *Life is Strange* et *The Last Door* et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que, entre ces deux jeux et The Banner Saga et Puzzle Agent, cet event du backlog aura été placé sous le signe du scénario plutôt que du gameplay pour moi ! 
> 
> Pour The Last Door j'ai terminé le premier épisode de la saison 1 et je suis intrigué, même si c'est pour l'instant extrêmement facile, l'ambiance est pas mal foutue.


Oui Last Door c'est vraiment une question d'ambiance. Il y a un ou deux puzzles corsés je crois, mais en général ça roule tout seul. Faut surtout aimer Poe, Lovecraft et les pixels.... Je crois que j'ai trouvé la S2 encore mieux.

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai commencé *Life is Strange* et *The Last Door* et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que, entre ces deux jeux et The Banner Saga et Puzzle Agent, cet event du backlog aura été placé sous le signe du scénario plutôt que du gameplay pour moi !


Ben oui, moi j'aime bien les histoires  ::):  Du coup, j'ai pris dans ton backlog des jeux que j'avais finis et appréciés.

----------


## Carnod

je viens de finir Maize et bon heu, j'ai pas fait de screenshot. Mais on s'enfout, j'en finirais un autre. Normalement.

----------


## Cannes

> Wow, cool, ça me fait plaisir que t'aies aimé comme ça (même si c'est un peu un coup de bol de te l'avoir proposé et que t'aies adoré  ).


Ah oui franchement je suis content que tu me l'ai proposé !  ::lol::

----------


## Orkestra

Et tu as très bien fait  ::):  De toute façon j'essaye de faire gaffe à mon backlog et de le garder propre et *[NSFBaalim]* je supprime régulièrement des jeux quand je me rends compte qu'ils ne m'intéressent pas et que je n'y jouerai jamais *[/NSFBaalim]*, du coup on pourrait piocher n'importe quels quatre jeux de ma liste de "never played" que je serais content de les lancer.
Bon, des fois ça tombe moins bien que ce que je pensais, comme avec Trine, mais c'est parce que j'ai l'amour du risque  ::P:

----------


## Hilikkus

J'en suis à la moitié environ de *Dust: An Elysian Tail* et j'aime tellement ce jeu que ça me fait chier de le rusher pour l'event  ::(: 

Du coup je vais le mettre en pause et attaquer *Her Story*

----------


## RomTaka

> J'en suis à la moitié environ de *Dust: An Elysian Tail* et j'aime tellement ce jeu que ça me fait chier de le rusher pour l'event


Ah, le souvenir de cet excellent *Dust* ! Y a vraiment que des canards de bon goût ici.  :Perfect:

----------


## Cannes

> Et tu as très bien fait  De toute façon j'essaye de faire gaffe à mon backlog et de le garder propre et *[NSFBaalim]* je supprime régulièrement des jeux quand je me rends compte qu'ils ne m'intéressent pas et que je n'y jouerai jamais *[/NSFBaalim]*, du coup on pourrait piocher n'importe quels quatre jeux de ma liste de "never played" que je serais content de les lancer.
> Bon, des fois ça tombe moins bien que ce que je pensais, comme avec Trine, mais c'est parce que j'ai l'amour du risque


Moi je retiens ta promesse de faire Wuppo après o/

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah, le souvenir de cet excellent *Dust* ! Y a vraiment que des canards de bon goût ici.


En effet, j'en ai de très bons souvenirs, de ce jeu. Archer a fait là un très bon choix.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'ai fini *Between me and the night*, mon jeu "spooky" qui etait globalement assez sympa, et un peu chelou. J'ai rencontré pas mal de bugs (du "le perso est invisible, va deviner ou tu es" au plus problematique "le jeu est bloqué et va te recommencer TOUT le niveau" plusieurs fois de suite), mais malgré tout j'ai assez apprécié. Plus qu'un jeu qui fait peur, je pense que c'est un jeu qui aborde une facette de santé mentale, ce qui du coup était parfait pour aujourd'hui. Si ca traine dans votre librairie, donnez y une chance, c'est globalement assez court et ca vaut le coup de passer outre les bugs.

Preuve de complétion.

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai fini *Between me and the night*, mon jeu "spooky" qui etait globalement assez sympa, et un peu chelou. J'ai rencontré pas mal de bugs (du "le perso est invisible, va deviner ou tu es" au plus problematique "le jeu est bloqué et va te recommencer TOUT le niveau" plusieurs fois de suite), mais malgré tout j'ai assez apprécié. Plus qu'un jeu qui fait peur, je pense que c'est un jeu qui aborde une facette de santé mentale, ce qui du coup était parfait pour aujourd'hui. Si ca traine dans votre librairie, donnez y une chance, c'est globalement assez court et ca vaut le coup de passer outre les bugs.
> 
> Preuve de complétion.


Je l'ai fini il n'y a pas très longtemps et j'avais été moins tolérant avec tous les défauts du jeu. Le gros point positif du jeu, c'est qu'il est court...

----------


## sebarnolds

Et de deux pour moi :



> Terminé à l'instant *Night in the Woods*. Un sacré OVNI. Le gameplay est assez étrange : le gros du jeu consiste à se promener et à discuter avec ses amis. Il y a des interactions pour interagir ou observer certains objets de l'environnement ainsi que quelques mini-jeux, mais le gros du jeu consiste à dialoguer. Du coup, c'est assez lent. Ca ne m'a pas gêné, mais ça rend le jeu difficile à recommander à d'autres personnes.
> 
> En ce qui concerne la réalisation, c'est un quasi sans faute pour moi = graphismes excellents, animations réussies et musique au top. Seul point noir : beaucoup de chargements. Pas très longs, mais on se demande parfois pourquoi on a besoin d'un écran de chargement lorsqu'on change de pièce.


La "preuve" (pas pensé à faire de capture d'écran et pas d'achievements sur la version GOG) :

----------


## Orkestra

Après avoir joué aux jeux que tu m'as choisi, ça ne m'étonne pas que ça te plaise ! J'avais adoré même si les chargements sont effectivement très agaçants, et il y a un petit "creux" vers le milieu du jeu où j'avais eu un peu l'impression de faire un peu tout le temps la même chose. En tous cas j'avais trouvé tous les personnages très bien écrits (même l'héroïne, pas si cliché que ça finalement) et vraiment attachants.
Je crois qu'il y a quelques personnes sur le topic des généreux, qui se retrouvent peut-être ici, qui ont adoré Oxenfree : je trouve que c'est un peu dans la même veine.
Content que ça t'ai plu  ::):

----------


## Olima

Il est en tête de ma wishlist depuis un moment mais il snobe ostensiblement toutes les steam sales et les bundles :/

----------


## Orkestra

Petit point enthousiaste et rapide : j'arrive au début du cinquième (et dernier) épisode de Life is Strange : jusqu'ici je trouvais ça plein de défauts mais attachant, et puis hop, l'épisode 4 qui est fou ! Pas sûr que le cinquième et les révélations qu'il apportera (j'imagine) me plaise autant mais cet épisode 4 était vraiment top ! Compte rendu final courant de la semaine prochaine à priori !  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Bon, j'ai tenté Door Kicker, soit je suis très mauvais soit le tuto est mal fichu, mais j'arrive à rien. Au moins ça me permet de farmer les cartes!

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'ai commencé Mushroom 11 et c'est à la fois super joli (les backgrounds sont vraiment magnifiques) et assez trippant comme concept. C'est un plateformer mais au lieu de diriger le perso (enfin perso... le blob vert), on l'efface et il repousse d'un autre coté des cellules qui lui reste. C'est vraiment sympa, meme si je doute le completer à 100% celui la (beaucoup des succes sont pour des scores parfaits)

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est vraiment sympa, meme si je doute le completer à 100% celui la (beaucoup des succes sont pour des scores parfaits)


Déjà fini le, et je t'appelle Madame (oui, avec une majuscule) jusqu'à la fin de ma vie.

----------


## Orkestra

Je reposte ici mon retour après avoir terminé *Life is Strange* :




> - *Life is Strange* : décidément, encore un jeu dans lequel on ne joue pas vraiment... ! J'en avais lu beaucoup de bien (ou beaucoup d'avis négatifs pas argumentés, haha !), au final j'en ressort avec une impression plutôt positive même si j'ai trouvé ça un peu trop long (j'ai mis environ 14h pour le finir) : bon, évidemment, ceux qui n'aiment pas les walking simulator n'apprécieront pas. Pour ma part, j'avoue que j'ai trouvé que ça mettait un peu de temps à se lancer (j'ai un peu souffert pendant l'épisode trois) mais le quatrième épisode m'a scotché à ma manette et m'a clairement remotivé. Le cinquième et dernier épisode ne m'a pas autant convaincu et malgré un côté un peu "expérimental" je le trouve un peu convenu, mais ça reste une fin très correcte. Bon, comme souvent avec les scénarios qui parlent de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> voyages de le temps
> 
> , il y a quelques points un peu troubles à mon avis, mais ça ne m'a pas gêné outre mesure.
> Pour le côté cliché, certes, la plupart des personnages sont des tropes un peu bateau qui souffrent surtout du fait, je crois, qu'on voit toujours les mêmes (on a l'impression qu'il y a 10 étudiants dans cette école), mais je les ai tous trouvés attachants (à part Chloe qui est insupportable !).
> ...


La preuve que je l'ai fini :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## sebarnolds

> Petit point enthousiaste et rapide : j'arrive au début du cinquième (et dernier) épisode de Life is Strange : jusqu'ici je trouvais ça plein de défauts mais attachant, et puis hop, l'épisode 4 qui est fou ! Pas sûr que le cinquième et les révélations qu'il apportera (j'imagine) me plaise autant mais cet épisode 4 était vraiment top ! Compte rendu final courant de la semaine prochaine à priori !


L'épisode 4 (et sa fin !) était très bien. Du coup, la barre était un peu trop haute pour le dernier épisode et j'avais un peu moins accroché. Je ne pense pas être le seul à penser ça. Une très bonne saison quand même  ::): 

[Edit] Grillé de quelques minutes  ::):  Ton avis rejoint celui de pas mal de gens sur le jeu (enfin, ceux qui sont allés jusqu'au bout de la saison). Il me semble qu'il n'y a que deux fins, dont une seule qui est vraiment bien développée.

----------


## Cannes

Moi je joue à Plague: Inc. Pas merci Rom, c'est super chiant.  :tired:

----------


## madgic

Je suis entrain de faire Ittle Dew et je viens de récupérer la troisième compétence, celle pour glacer les objets, ce qui fait que je l'ai est toutes. J'aime beaucoup, ce mélange de casses tête avec quelques ennemis et boss à battre (je m'entraîne pour Furi  ::ninja:: ). Par contre on peut pas reconfigurer les touches mais avec Autohotkeys ça va tout seul. Et la DA est toute mignonne et jolie, la preuve encore une fois qu'on peut faire autre chose que du photo réalisme ou du pixel art...

J'ai aussi essayé Brothers : A Tale of Two Sons mais c'est assez chaud à tout contrôler au clavier d'une main même en reconfigurant les touches...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Déjà fini le, et je t'appelle Madame (oui, avec une majuscule) jusqu'à la fin de ma vie.


Tu disais?

----------


## Supergounou

Respect Madame, en plus en seulement 8h  :Clap: 

Perso le jeu avait eu raison de mes nerfs sur le niveau 4, avec des espèces de presses ça m'avait rendu fou. Les derniers niveaux sont biens?

----------


## RomTaka

> Moi je joue à Plague: Inc. Pas merci Rom, c'est super chiant.


On peut pas viser juste à tous les coups. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Estime-toi déjà heureux d'avoir pris ton pied sur *Wuppo* !
Si vider son backlog était une partie de plaisir, ça se saurait...  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Respect Madame, en plus en seulement 8h 
> 
> Perso le jeu avait eu raison de mes nerfs sur le niveau 4, avec des espèces de presses ça m'avait rendu fou. Les derniers niveaux sont biens?


Si le niveau 4 a eu tes nerfs, je dirais non  ::P:  Sinon, oui c'etait assez sympa. J'ai probablement mis moins de 8h car j'ai une grosse tendance à foutre le jeu en pause quand j'ai des trucs à faire mais j'etais loin d'avoir des runs parfaits apres le premier niveau. Le niveau 7 m'a quand meme pris 2h02 avec pas mal de die & retry pour certains passages.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai commencé mon 3ème jeu : Dishonored. Après un mauvais départ où j'ai fait un peu trop le bourrin, j'ai recommencé en jouant correctement et je passe un très bon moment.

----------


## Flad

J'ai mis breath of death de côté, j'ai peur qu'il faille grinder un minimum vu que c'est un rpg.
Je suis passé à Castle of Illusion.
Mais même là, jsuis pas sur de le terminer, le KLJV est bien trop prenant  :Red:

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *Her Story*

La petite preuve:


Spoiler Alert! 



Je n'ai pas mis le succès steam correspondant, son intitulé spoile un poil une partie de l'histoire



Assez intrigué par les 2/3 heures passées sur Her Story. Je n'ai pas eu l'impression de jouer à un jeu, mais de participer à une expérience interactive sans but clair. Un medium quasiment purement narratif, avec une interface comme un prétexte à nous faire recoller les morceaux d'une histoire - comme le ferait un livre à la chronologie volontairement chamboulée.
Reste que l'actrice est excellente, l'histoire intrigue aussi bien par sa vraisemblance que par sa folie. Mais le gameplay est trop minimal et l'objectif trop vague pour que *Her Story* me marque vraiment.


Et puis, j'ai également terminé *Dust: An elysian Tail*

hop:


Spoiler Alert! 






Wow, quel jeu! Rarement quelque chose n'a été autant satisfaisant que le rendu graphique et sonore des combats de Dust: L'animation du perso principal est lèchée, on enchaine tornades, voltiges et combos dans un feu d'artifice pour les yeux et les oreilles. C'est bien simple, j'ai TOUT apprécié: Les stats RPG light, le loot, les craft, les quetes secondaires, les compétences acquises le long de l'aventure, les clins d'oeil à d'autres gros jeux indé (*Braid*, *Bastion*, ou *Fez* en tête), les personnages pas aussi simples qu'ils en ont l'air, j'ai même trouvé supportable la voix haut perchée de Fidget, c'est dire. Allez, s'il faut chipoter, je dirais que les boss ne représente pas un challenge assez relevé, si ce n'est le boss de fin, assez retors.
Dire que c'est l’oeuvre (en très grande partie) d'un seul bonhomme, c'est assez dingue quand on y pense.

----------


## La Chouette

Bravo à tous ceux qui ont fini des jeux !

Pour ma part, j'ai laissé tomber Jotun... phases d'exploration longues et sans grand intérêt à part les graphismes (qui se répètent), boss qui m'ont à l'usure, roulades qui ne servent presque à rien puisque le personnage s'arrête net à la fin de celles-ci, etc. Dans le genre, je préfère Titan Souls, qui a au moins un gameplay sympa.

J'ai donc lancé Dead Space. Bon, y a des problèmes de caméra. Mais à part ça, et durant mon heure de jeu, c'est du bon. Le fait que toutes les infos nécessaires soient sur le personnage plutôt que sous forme de barre de vie, compteur de munitions etc., le fait que lire des logs ou regarder dans son inventaire puisse se faire en se déplaçant, ça renforce bien l'immersion. Reste à voir si le jeu tient la route sur le long terme, mais pour l'instant j'en suis plutôt satisfait.

----------


## sebarnolds

Question pour Dust, combien de temps pour le finir ?

----------


## Carnod

Bon moi je suis sur the wolf among us.
Et autant j'aime bien l'univers, autant je me demande, c'est normal ce temps de latence dans les dialogues des telltales ? Je veux dire, même quand je dois pas intervenir, les perso sont lents à répondre, c'est plus des conversations, mais des lignes récité et on attends le script, c'est pas du tout naturel.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Question pour Dust, combien de temps pour le finir ?


Je l'ai fini en 24h, mais j'ai beaucoup trainé en faisant toutes les quetes secondaires, obtenu 4 étoiles à tous les défis, déniché tout les coffres, crafté des upgrades abusés et revenu dans les premiers niveaux pour le plaisir de rouler sur les enemis qui t'avait donné du fil à retordre au début.
Je pense qu'en ligne droite une dizaine d'heure devrait suffire, 2/3 en plus en rajoutant quelques quêtes secondaires.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je l'ai fini en 24h, mais j'ai beaucoup trainé en faisant toutes les quetes secondaires, obtenu 4 étoiles à tous les défis, déniché tout les coffres, crafté des upgrades abusés et revenu dans les premiers niveaux pour le plaisir de rouler sur les enemis qui t'avait donné du fil à retordre au début.
> Je pense qu'en ligne droite une dizaine d'heure devrait suffire, 2/3 en plus en rajoutant quelques quêtes secondaires.


Ok, merci. A faire plus tard donc, mais faut quand même un peu de temps libre devant soi pour le finir.

----------


## Orkestra

Je termine à l'instant *The Last Door (saison 1)* : ambiance super, la musique et les bruitages sont vraiment tops. Au niveau du jeu, les "énigmes" sont relativement simples même si quelques trucs m'ont semblé un peu tirés par les cheveux (notamment dans l'épisode 2) et que j'ai du aller voir une solution dans l'épisode 4 parce que les graphismes... minimalistes, disons, m'avaient fait rater un objet à ramasser. À part ça, j'ai trouvé les graphismes en pixel-art grossier assez sympa. Pour ce qui est de l'histoire, j'avoue qu'elle reste un peu floue pour moi, même en ayant fait les quelques petits bonus. Je suppose que la saison 2 viendra clarifier tout ça.
En parlant de la saison 2, je ne sais pas si Sebarnolds avait en tête que je termine seulement la saison 1 ou bien les deux pour l'event mais je vais me lancer tout de suite, ça m'évitera d'oublier tout ce que j'ai fait jusqu'ici.

Et pour faire plaisir à Cannes (et parce que j'ai besoin de jouer à un jeu qui me fasse me sentir un peu plus actif  ::P: ), je me lance dans Wuppo en parallèle ! (même si, pour le coup, ça n'a plus vraiment de lien avec l'event  ::): )
Par contre j'abandonne définitivement Trine, clairement pas fait pour moi.

La preuve :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## La Chouette

Avec ce dernier jeu terminé par Orkestra, nous en sommes donc à 24 jeux terminés par 24 participants ! Pour rappel, lors du dernier event, et avec la même durée écoulée, nous en étions à 33 jeux pour 28 participants.

11 personnes n'ont actuellement pas terminé de jeu, soit moins de la moitié. Parmi ceux qui en ont fini, 6 n'en ont fini qu'un, 4 en ont fini deux, Evilblacksheep et Hilikkus en ont fini 3 et Orkestra en a fini 4. Félicitations donc à ces 3 courageux assassins (et aux autres aussi, bien évidemment).

----------


## Cannes

> Et pour faire plaisir à Cannes (et parce que j'ai besoin de jouer à un jeu qui me fasse me sentir un peu plus actif ), je me lance dans Wuppo en parallèle ! (même si, pour le coup, ça n'a plus vraiment de lien avec l'event )
> Par contre j'abandonne définitivement Trine, clairement pas fait pour moi.


Tu me fais plaisir o/ Hate d'avoir ton retour.

----------


## madgic

Et voilà  :;): 

J'ai fini Ittle Dew. J'aime beaucoup, ce mélange de casses tête avec quelques ennemis et boss à battre (je m'entraîne pour Furi  ::ninja:: ). Par contre on peut pas reconfigurer les touches mais avec Autohotkeys ça va tout seul. Et la DA est toute mignonne et jolie, la preuve encore une fois qu'on peut faire autre chose que du photo réalisme ou du pixel art...

 ::siffle::

----------


## RomTaka

> Et puis, j'ai également terminé *Dust: An elysian Tail*
> 
> Wow, quel jeu! Rarement quelque chose n'a été autant satisfaisant que le rendu graphique et sonore des combats de Dust: L'animation du perso principal est lèchée, on enchaine tornades, voltiges et combos dans un feu d'artifice pour les yeux et les oreilles. C'est bien simple, j'ai TOUT apprécié: Les stats RPG light, le loot, les craft, les quetes secondaires, les compétences acquises le long de l'aventure, les clins d'oeil à d'autres gros jeux indé (*Braid*, *Bastion*, ou *Fez* en tête), les personnages pas aussi simples qu'ils en ont l'air, j'ai même trouvé supportable la voix haut perchée de Fidget, c'est dire. Allez, s'il faut chipoter, je dirais que les boss ne représente pas un challenge assez relevé, si ce n'est le boss de fin, assez retors.
> Dire que c'est l’oeuvre (en très grande partie) d'un seul bonhomme, c'est assez dingue quand on y pense.


C'est marrant, j'ai adoré *Dust* (oui je me répète) pour toutes les raisons que tu as donnés mais aussi pour ses boss pas trop difficiles : à vrai dire, je me souviens même plus desdits boss, c'est dire à quel point ils ne devaient pas être difficiles  ::ninja::  ; et globalement, je me souviens que le jeu n'était pas difficile du tout, en mode normal s'entend. Par contre, les remarques de Fidget, qui brise régulièrement le 4ème mur, me restent bien en mémoire.  ::love:: 
Un jeu qui mérite 10/10 pour moi, d'autant plus effectivement quand tu connais l'histoire de son créateur, qui a trimé presque tout seul dessus dans son garage pendant des années, en imposant de manger des pâtes à sa famille pendant ce temps pour survivre (et je romance à peine  ::happy2::  ).




> Je l'ai fini en 24h, mais j'ai beaucoup trainé en faisant toutes les quetes secondaires, obtenu 4 étoiles à tous les défis, déniché tout les coffres, crafté des upgrades abusés et revenu dans les premiers niveaux pour le plaisir de rouler sur les enemis qui t'avait donné du fil à retordre au début.
> Je pense qu'en ligne droite une dizaine d'heure devrait suffire, 2/3 en plus en rajoutant quelques quêtes secondaires.


Je l'ai fini en 17 heures et j'aime aussi prendre mon temps pour tout visiter et explorer, donc y a de la marge pour aller plus vite si besoin.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je termine à l'instant *The Last Door (saison 1)* : ambiance super, la musique et les bruitages sont vraiment tops. Au niveau du jeu, les "énigmes" sont relativement simples même si quelques trucs m'ont semblé un peu tirés par les cheveux (notamment dans l'épisode 2) et que j'ai du aller voir une solution dans l'épisode 4 parce que les graphismes... minimalistes, disons, m'avaient fait rater un objet à ramasser. À part ça, j'ai trouvé les graphismes en pixel-art grossier assez sympa. Pour ce qui est de l'histoire, j'avoue qu'elle reste un peu floue pour moi, même en ayant fait les quelques petits bonus. Je suppose que la saison 2 viendra clarifier tout ça.
> En parlant de la saison 2, je ne sais pas si Sebarnolds avait en tête que je termine seulement la saison 1 ou bien les deux pour l'event mais je vais me lancer tout de suite, ça m'évitera d'oublier tout ce que j'ai fait jusqu'ici.
> 
> Et pour faire plaisir à Cannes (et parce que j'ai besoin de jouer à un jeu qui me fasse me sentir un peu plus actif ), je me lance dans Wuppo en parallèle ! (même si, pour le coup, ça n'a plus vraiment de lien avec l'event )
> Par contre j'abandonne définitivement Trine, clairement pas fait pour moi.
> 
> La preuve :
> 
> 
> ...


La saison 1, c'est déjà pas mal  ::):  Content d'avoir pu faire progresser ton backlog dans la bonne direction...

----------


## Hilikkus

> Pour ma part, j'ai laissé tomber Jotun... phases d'exploration longues et sans grand intérêt à part les graphismes (qui se répètent), boss qui m'ont à l'usure, roulades qui ne servent presque à rien puisque le personnage s'arrête net à la fin de celles-ci, etc. Dans le genre, je préfère Titan Souls, qui a au moins un gameplay sympa.


J'ai un avis diamétralement opposé: J'ai beaucoup aimé *Jotun*, avec ses boss rudes mais pas impossibles, son exploration de jolies paysages qui récompenses les plus curieux avec des upgrades, sa palette de mouvement très simple (coup rapide, coup puissant, roulade et c'est marre) qui renforce l'impression de se battre contre des boss surpuissants. Alors que dans *Titan souls*, l'exploration ne sert à strictement rien et les combats sont tellement punitifs que ça en devient désarmant.  




> Par contre, les remarques de Fidget, qui brise régulièrement le 4ème mur, me restent bien en mémoire.


Allez, pour le plaisir:



Sinon, j'ai fini *Nighmares from the Deep: The Cursed Heart*

En fait c'est un point'n click tranquillou, avec comme petite caractéristique des séquence de recherche de bibelots objets cachés dans un décor (très) chargé pour obtenir des objets utiles à l'aventure. Le jeu est vraiment conçu pour être une promenade de santé, il a donc des indices dans tous les sens et on peut purement et simplement afficher la solution des puzzles (options que je n'ai pas utilisée, honneur de canard oblige  :Cigare: )
Alors oui, l'histoire est bateau, les vidéos sont laides, les voix off médiocres, la DA assez faiblarde. Mais j'ai parcouru le jeu sans déplaisir et ait même complété l'aventure bonus disponible une fois le jeu terminé.

La preuve:


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Orkestra

> J'ai un avis diamétralement opposé: J'ai beaucoup aimé *Jotun*, avec ses boss rudes mais pas impossibles, son exploration de jolies paysages qui récompenses les plus curieux avec des upgrades, sa palette de mouvement très simple (coup rapide, coup puissant, roulade et c'est marre) qui renforce l'impression de se battre contre des boss surpuissants. Alors que dans *Titan souls*, l'exploration ne sert à strictement rien et les combats sont tellement punitifs que ça en devient désarmant.


J'ai eu le même ressenti que toi pour Jotun que j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé. Mais je comprends aussi que les phases d'explorations paraissent souvent un peu ternes. Par contre tu as mis le doigt sur ce que j'ai vraiment apprécié, la "palette de mouvement très simple [...] qui renforce l'impression de se battre contre des boss surpuissants", c'est exactement ça je trouve !  ::):

----------


## madgic

Je viens de finir Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons.



La fin  ::cry:: 

Sinon je l'ai trouvé très bien, certaines scènes sont magnifiques et ce n'est pas très dur. Et en plus il y a pas d'HUD ni carte ni journal de quêtes #TW3  ::ninja:: 

Sur Steam c'est mis qu'il faut obligatoirement une manette, c'est pas vrai. J'ai fait tout au clavier et à une main !

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai fini le premier épisode de Life is Strange. Ça compte?  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai fini le premier épisode de Life is Strange. Ça compte?


Non  :Cell:

----------


## acdctabs

Tu n'étais même pas inscrit toi  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Non


Shit. Madame.




> Tu n'étais même pas inscrit toi


Hey, c'est toi qui m'a choisi ce jeu jeu jeu jeu jeu, un peu de respect  :tired:

----------


## acdctabs

Ben il est bien  ::):

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai "fini" *This War of Mine*... Enfin, disons plutôt que j'ai 



J'ai terminé la partie de façon pitoyable, avec un seul personnage. Les 15 derniers jours, je n'ai même plus essayé d'améliorer mon habitat, mais juste de survivre en gérant le quotidien. J'ai failli abandonner plusieurs fois en voyant la situation tourner à l'aigre : personnages dépressifs, blessés ou malades, dont le mal ne fait que s'aggraver... Pénurie de médicaments, de vivres, de bois. Raids nocturnes ennemis à n'en plus finir, hiver glacial et persos qui crèvent à la chaine en visitant des immeubles mal famés pour gratter quelques ressources au milieu des décombres. 

Je n'ai jamais eu l'impression de dominer la situation, à aucun moment : toujours en train de courir derrière une denrée indispensable sous peine de mort. Mais je me suis dit que c'était peut-être ça l'idée du jeu, la véritable expérience qu'il souhaite transmettre : il faut continuer, survivre, même si la situation dégénère en catastrophe, car en temps de guerre, on n'a pas vraiment l'occasion de relancer une partie. Bref, j'ai fini sans éclat, en mode sordide, mais au moins j'ai sauvé Pavle ! 

J'ai beaucoup apprécié dans l'ensemble, et je tenterai certainement à nouveau l'expérience. Il n'y a que la partie infiltration/combat que j'ai trouvé un peu foireuse, mais sans doute parce que je n'en maitrise pas les mécaniques. Mes persos se font flinguer en 10 secondes et les zones pour se planquer son vraiment rares et espacées. Du coup, j'évite de trainer dans les zones à risque et je ne visite qu'un petit pourcentage du lieu... Dans le genre expérience vidéoludique déprimante, je l'ai préféré à *Papers, Please!* dont le gameplay administratif m'a quelque peu rebuté.

----------


## RomTaka

Je viens de finir *BattleBlock Theater* (cf. succès "Star en solo").

Il décroche clairement l'Oscar du scénario le plus barré d'un jeu auquel j'ai joué.  ::XD::  Et c'est une bon point parce que cet humour génial m'a bien détendu entre les phases de plateforme de plus en plus hardcore au fil des niveaux, qui m'ont fait m'arracher les cheveux notamment sur le dernier monde (j'ai préféré mater un walkthrough vers la fin, pour éviter la calvitie complète).
Donc, j'ai vraiment rigolé et accroché à cet humour (les vrais anglophones doivent encore plus se régaler mais même en VOST, j'ai réussi à capter quelques bribes d'humour gras _british_).
Le gameplay est très bon aussi, si on aime la plateforme évidemment, ce qui est mon cas. La seule critique que je lui ferais concerne le temps qu'il faut pour atteindre les mondes et les niveaux à chaque fois qu'on relance le jeu : il faut à chaque fois retraverser à pied toutes les zones pour atteindre l'endroit où l'on s'était arrêté à la partie d'avant et c'est bien long et inutile (sauf si y a une astuce ou un raccourci que j'ai pas vu). Mais bon, après, une fois en jeu, c'est le pied !
Pour les amoureux des défis, succès et goodies en tous genres, il y a clairement de quoi faire si on veut tout débloquer et maximiser et le versant co-op et multi est encore plus conséquent apparemment. Pour le moment, je vais m'arrêter là mais c'est un vrai coup de cœur (et j'allais oublier de parler de la musique, vraiment super aussi : celle de l'écran d'accueil reste bien en tête !) : merci Cannes !  :;): 

Et je crois que je vais malheureusement m'arrêter là pour cet event du backlog, vu que je serai absent cette semaine.  ::'(:

----------


## Supergounou

BattleBlock Theater, c'est le deuxième meilleur jeu au monde après MeatBoy. Avis aux amateurs qui n'ont pas des mini-bourses.

----------


## Flad

Bon j'ai péniblement fini 1 jeu.
Castle of Illusion.
Il est beau, propre, mais reste daté finalement à mon goût.

La preuve du finissage : 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## archer hawke

J'ai fini Wonderboy !

La preuve :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai fini Wonderboy !


Verdict?

----------


## archer hawke

Excellent  ::):  Va t'inscrire à mon gift !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Excellent  Va t'inscrire à mon gift !


Tu devrais pas le faire finir avant la fin des soldes ton gift?

----------


## La Chouette

Je rappelle à acdctabs, Hyeud, lustucuit, McCauley, Pitchblack, Raoulospoko, Rouxbarbe, Ruvon et Spilke Spiegel qu'il ne leur reste que 5 jours pour finir au moins un jeu. Je vois du Botanicula, du Limbo, du Gone Home, du SUPERHOT, du Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons ou encore du Stanley Parable là-dedans. Ca se finit en moins d'une après-midi, tout ça, alors au boulot ! Un backlog propre, ça se mérite  ::P:

----------


## archer hawke

> Tu devrais pas le faire finir avant la fin des soldes ton gift?


Il fini le premier à midi, ça devrait être bon du coup non ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Il fini le premier à midi, ça devrait être bon du coup non ?


En effet (apres tout ce temps je sais toujours pas voir à quelle heure se finit un gift)  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je rappelle à acdctabs, Hyeud, lustucuit, McCauley, Pitchblack, Raoulospoko, Rouxbarbe, Ruvon et Spilke Spiegel qu'il ne leur reste que 5 jours pour finir au moins un jeu. Je vois du Botanicula, du Limbo, du Gone Home, du SUPERHOT, du Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons ou encore du Stanley Parable là-dedans. Ca se finit en moins d'une après-midi, tout ça, alors au boulot ! Un backlog propre, ça se mérite


Ouaip, c'est prévu pour ce week-end  :;):

----------


## madgic

> En effet (apres tout ce temps je sais toujours pas voir à quelle heure se finit un gift)


On peut pas à moins d'être à moins de 2 jours de la fin.

----------


## lustucuit

> Je rappelle à acdctabs, Hyeud, lustucuit, McCauley, Pitchblack, Raoulospoko, Rouxbarbe, Ruvon et Spilke Spiegel qu'il ne leur reste que 5 jours pour finir au moins un jeu. Je vois du Botanicula, du Limbo, du Gone Home, du SUPERHOT, du Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons ou encore du Stanley Parable là-dedans. Ca se finit en moins d'une après-midi, tout ça, alors au boulot ! Un backlog propre, ça se mérite


Je viens de m'y mettre! Ca va le faire...

----------


## Orkestra

> Je viens de m'y mettre! Ca va le faire...


Surtout après les compliments qu'a reçu ton backlog, ça ferait vraiment riche qui crache dans la soupe si tu ne finissais pas au moins un jeu  ::P:   ::ninja:: 


(Pssss, Cannes, mon avis sur *Wuppo* est sur le topic des jeux terminés)

----------


## Supergounou

Bordel, j'en suis à la fin de l'acte 3 de Life is Strange, mais vu le temps que je passe à chercher les photos (10h pour le moment) parce que finalement c'est la seule chose intéressante à faire dans ce jeu jeu jeu jeu, j'ai peur, encore une fois, de ne pas être dans les clous le jour j.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi comme d'habitude je vais me rabattre sur le jeu le + court au dernier moment... Mais pour l'instant à chaque fois j'ai réussi à en finir un  ::):

----------


## Cannes

> Bordel, j'en suis à la fin de l'acte 3 de Life is Strange, mais vu le temps que je passe à chercher les photos (10h pour le moment) parce que finalement c'est la seule chose intéressante à faire dans ce jeu jeu jeu jeu, j'ai peur, encore une fois, de ne pas être dans les clous le jour j.


Prends les photos après avoir fini.  ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

> Moi comme d'habitude je vais me rabattre sur le jeu le + court au dernier moment... Mais pour l'instant à chaque fois j'ai réussi à en finir un


Super mon grand, mais je te rappelle que c'est toi qui m'a donné ma liste  ::P: 
Mais je vais faire un effort, si je n'arrive pas à terminer cette purge avant la fin, tu me dois un snikers.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Prends les photos après avoir fini.


Pas encore au lit? Tu vas être ronchon demain matin!

----------


## acdctabs

Ben il y avait d'autres jeux dans la liste.

----------


## Mordicus

Bon, je viens de finir *Orcs must die !* un mélange de beat them all et de Tower Defense. Le jeu m'a moyennement emballé car c'est nettement plus un Beat them All qu'un Tower defense. Il faut avoir le clic preste et la main habile pour dessouder de l'orque en masse, des qualités que, hélas, je possède très peu. On ne peut pas compter sur une stratégie basée sur des pièges savamment placés : en début de niveau, on a pas de thune, alors il faut parer au plus pressé. Ensuite, les vagues s'enchainent, il faut donc replacer ses pièges à l'arrache, et moi, je suis du genre à m’emmêler les doigts sur le clavier en cas de pression... 

Dans un genre semblable, j'ai largement préféré *Sang froid : une histoire de loup-garou*, dans lequel on pouvait vraiment créer des stratégies complexes, pour ensuite se contenter d'écrémer les malheureux loups ayant échappés à nos pièges sadiques. *Orcs must die !* repose beaucoup trop sur la rapidité et le talent du joueur. En plus, l'histoire reste très sommaire, presque inexistante, contrairement à *Sang Froid*, qui avait en bonus des accents rigolos. 

J'ai ramé sur la dernière carte, le combat final, en essayant d'élaborer une stratégie au cordeau. Comme ça ne passait pas, à cause des Kobolts exploseurs de mes deux, j'ai dit "fuck it" car la frustration me rend bilingue. Je me suis donc contenté de foutre des gardes en amures et des archers en masse autour de la faille à protéger, avec des tourelles en support. Et là, paf, le succès ! Bah... Je n'ai jamais visé les cinq cranes, salopant mes niveaux tel un sagouin, en me contentant de survivre. Ça reste un défouloir sympathique, mais je n'y aurais sans doute pas joué avec une telle assiduité si je ne participais pas à cet "Event du backlog". 

La preuve : 



Mage de guerre étant le niveau normal.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je viens de terminer Sonic & Sega All Stars Racing... qui n'était pas dans ma liste pour le mois  ::(:  J'ai du boulot actuellement et j'avais l'impression que je n'aurais pas le temps de m'investir réellement dans Dishonored qui était le prochain de ma liste. Du coup, j'ai passé du temps sur Sonic qui se prête plus à des courtes sessions pas prise de tête. Bref, je l'ai dans l'os pour finir Dishonored d'ici mardi, mais je progresse  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

Il est dur à finir le sonic je trouve, des niveaux bien galère à passer. Je n'ai pas réussi perso.

----------


## Hyeud

Purée j'avais pas vu ce thread :boulet:
De toutes façons, impossible pour moi de finir un jeu ce mois-ci, surchargé en soirée arrosée en tous genres.
Merci aux organisateurs tout de même, 1ère fois que je déclare forfait  ::'(:

----------


## archer hawke

Il y a des chances que je termine mon deuxième jeu le 1er novembre  ::):  1 jour de retard, mais finir un jeu c'est toujours cool.

----------


## RomTaka

Vu que je n'aurais pas le temps de finir *Life is strange*, seul jeu de ma liste officielle auquel je n'aurais pas touché, je me suis lancé un peu pour l'honneur moi aussi dans le jeu bonus du thème Halloween : *The Darkness 2*. Bon, c'est un FPS, pas mon style préféré (euphémisme), et même s'il n'est pas vraiment générique du fait des superpouvoirs dévolus au mafioso qu'on incarne, il ne m'enthousiasme néanmoins pas des masses.
Étant donné qu'il ne dure que 5-6 heures mais que je n'ai joué que 40 minutes avant-hier, il y a peu de chances que je le finisse d'ici demain soir minuit, mais comme le dit si bien Archer, c'est toujours cool de dégraisser son backlog.  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Terminé Sherlock Holmes : The Devil's Daughter  ::lol:: 



C'était... mitigé. Histoires sympas, système de déduction intéressant, voix (en VO, faut pas déconner) très correctes dans l'ensemble, graphiquement propre mais pas super optimisé, beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup trop de QTE, maniabilité pas très agréable, des temps de chargement qui me rappellent les files d'attente au ciné à la sortie du Star Wars annuel, quelques énigmes bien pensées mais d'autres plutôt chiantes, le tout sublimé par le gigantesque rail qu'on suit tout au long de l'histoire. Difficile de se planter quand il n'y a qu'un seul élément activable, encore faut-il le trouver. Mais le fait que l'on puisse "choisir" le coupable et la sentence redonne un peu de contrôle sur le tout.

Bref, s'il n'y avait pas eu ces passages infiltration / exploration dégueulasses, l'ensemble m'aurait laissé un bien meilleur goût dans la bouche, mais j'ai quand même passé un bon moment, au point de regarder si les précédents épisodes ne sont pas en soldes... y a bien les vieux vieux mais évidemment pas Crimes and Punishment  ::|: 

Je vais voir si j'essaye d'en terminer un deuxième d'ici demain.

----------


## Mordicus

De mon côté, j'aurais bien aimé terminé Amnesia, le jeu spécial Halloween, mais je crois pas que ce soit possible dans le temps imparti. J'en suis à la prison, et il reste pas mal de trucs à faire visiblement... De plus, je peux pas faire de trop longues cessions, le jeu a tendance à me donner mal au cœur et au crâne au bout d'un moment (c'est le premier simulateur de mal de mer auquel je joue !)

----------


## La Chouette

Vous n'avez plus qu'aujourd'hui pour finir des jeux !... officiellement. Rien ne vous empêche bien entendu de finir des jeux après la date limite comme certains comptent le faire. Le nettoyage de backlog, c'est toujours bien.

----------


## Pitchblack

Hello, je déclare forfait pour cette session.
Trop de trucs à gérer IRL pour me concentrer sur çà actuellement.
A suivre !

----------


## Ruvon

Hop, deuxième jeu terminé (sur le fil mais j'ai eu des soucis de matos) : SUPERHOT.



Mon avis rapide : SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPER HOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPER HOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPER HOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPER HOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPER HOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPER HOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPER HOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPER HOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPER HOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPER HOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPERHOT SUPER HOT.

Je pense que ça résume pas trop mal le jeu.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Aucune chance que je termine Brothers ce soir, ptet demain comme Archer parce que ces derniers temps...


(oui ok en 7h j'aurais pu terminer Brothers  ::P: )

----------


## lustucuit

2ème fois que je participe et 2ème fois que je termine aucun jeu... La dernière semaine qui tombe en même temps que mes vacances a eu raison de moi, impossible de jouer avec les enfants dans le dos...
C’est pas une excuse, j’assume cet échec et me retire de... Ah non je compte bien finir tous ces jeux quand même  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

2ème fois que je participe et 2ème fois que je termine aucun jeu... La dernière semaine qui tombe en même temps que mes vacances a eu raison de moi, impossible de jouer avec les enfants dans le dos...
C’est pas une excuse, j’assume cet échec et me retire de... Ah non je compte bien finir tous ces jeux quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

Pas le temps de terminer un jeu, par contre quand il s'agit d'écrire tes posts en double, là pas de problème, bravo !  ::trollface::

----------


## Cannes

Un seul jeu de fini  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

Plus que 2h pour finir 2 chapitres de Life is Strange!  ::o: 

J'y aurai cru jusqu'au bout, mais ça va pas être possible. Peut-être demain.

Et Acdctabs, j'essayerai quand même Hell Yeah soit en sûr, par contre The Wolf Among Us ça va pas être possible j'en ai peur.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben ouais mais si tu passais moins de temps sur pornhub tu aurais eu le temps de finir ...

----------


## Supergounou

C'est pas de ma faute, j'aime trop les gros vaisseaux  :Bave:

----------


## acdctabs

Bon moi ça y est j'ai fini mon jeu ! (large dans les temps)

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bah pas moi...
Pas trop le temps et pas super emballé par le jeu.

----------


## acdctabs

Compliqué si aucun des 4 jeux ne te plaisaient.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bah j'ai déjà changé de jeu une fois, autant continuer RE7 mais bon les trucs visqueux qui me saute dessus c'est pas mon truc.

----------


## Ruvon

Si je regarde la google sheet, 35 jeux finis pour 24 participants, 7 qui n'ont pas fini un jeu ce qui fait 35 jeux par 17 personnes ; certains en ont même fini 4, belle perf.

----------


## La Chouette

> Si je regarde la google sheet, 35 jeux finis pour 24 participants, 7 qui n'ont pas fini un jeu ce qui fait 35 jeux par 17 personnes ; certains en ont même fini 4, belle perf.


Yep. Petit récapitulatif un peu plus détaillé maintenant que je suis réveillé :

24 participants, 35 jeux finis (dont un moins d'une heure avant la clôture de l'event, bravo acdctabs), soit 1,46 jeux terminés par personne (contre 1,64 lors du second event et 1,45 lors du premier). Moins de participants que d'habitude, donc, mais la motivation est là !
7 participants n'ont pas pu finir de jeux pour diverses raisons (les brigands ! ::P: ), 6 n'en ont fini qu'un ( ::sad:: ), 6 en ont fini deux ( ::lol:: ), quatre en ont fini trois ( ::O: ), et deux participants en ont fini quatre ( ::w00t:: )

Les plus motivés de cet event étaient donc, par ordre alphabétique : Evilblacksheep, Hilikkus, madgicsysteme, Mordicus et Orkestra, deux d'entre eux étant de nouvelles recrues ! 
Des applaudissements pour ces cinq là et des félicitations également à tous les autres. Bravo également à Chiff qui a gagné le cadeau du backlog, généreusement offert par madgicsysteme !

En espérant vous revoir pour le prochain (que je n'organiserai probablement pas, mon deuxième semestre va être... complet... mais je participerai quand même !). Je suis tout disposé à donner accès à la google sheet au prochain organisateur, s'il le souhaite (la plupart des trucs sont relativement bien optimisés).

----------


## Cannes

> 6 n'en ont fini qu'un ()


Je te permets pas de nous juger  :tired:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je te permets pas de nous juger


C'est toujours mieux que ceux qui n'ont rien fini  ::trollface::

----------


## archer hawke

Hop ! Je viens de finir mon 2ème jeu. Portal 2, très sympa. Je sais pas comment le prouver, je trouve que les succès spoil... Donc si vous ne l'avez pas fait, je regardais pas la liste, sinon elle est là.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Hop ! Je viens de finir mon 2ème jeu. Portal 2, très sympa. Je sais pas comment le prouver, je trouve que les succès spoil... Donc si vous ne l'avez pas fait, je regardais pas la liste, sinon elle est là.


Si t'as pas essayé la coop et que tu veux t'y essayer on pourra essayer de trouver un moment  ::):

----------


## Cannes

> Si t'as pas essayé la coop et que tu veux t'y essayer on pourra essayer de trouver un moment


J'allais dire la même chose  :tired:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'allais dire la même chose


Cannes sera peut etre un partenaire plus sur, ma connexion fait régulierement des siennes  :;):

----------


## Cannes

J'ai déjà fait la coop en entier mais j'adore la refaire  :Cigare:

----------


## Ruvon

Petit bilan personnel de ces events du backlog depuis la première édition :

6 jeux finis dans le cadre des events, auquel je rajoute Kathy Rain qu'on m'avait assigné au premier tour mais que j'ai fini plus tard et Odallus The Dark Call sur lequel j'ai passé 2h et battu quelques boss. Mais je suis vraiment trop nul dans le genre action plateforme à l'ancienne.

Pas touché aux autres jeux proposés, Sword of Asumi c'est un VN à boobs, L'Odyssée d'Abe c'est pas vraiment mon genre de jeu mais j'ai maintenant une manette, ça pourrait valoir le coup d'essayer, Jotun est clairement sur ma todo list et Brigador tout pareil à cause de Tchey qui en a parlé sur ce forum et sur son blog.

Concernant les jeux terminés, j'ai les ai vraiment tous appréciés à différents degrés, bons choix les gars  :;): 

C'est quand la prochaine session ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

J'ai vraiment adoré cet event, merci à La Chouette de l'avoir organisé. Assez content d'avoir pu finir 4 jeux, même si ce mois d'octobre correspond à une periode "anormale" qui m'a donné plein de temps libre. Le mois prochain risque d'être bien plus chiche en jeu fini pour moi  ::'(:

----------


## Supergounou

On ne change pas une équipe qui perd, j'ai terminé Hell Yeah, proposé par Acdctabs en dehors de l'event du backlog.



C'était super bien (mon avis ici si jamais), merci beaucoup Acdctabs pour la suggestion!

Par contre je vais abandonner Life is Strange, j'arrive vraiment pas à accrocher alors qu'il me reste 2 épisodes.

----------


## acdctabs

Bien joué.

----------


## Olima

Pour ma part, content d'avoir bouclé *The Fall* et *Dex* que j'ai apprécié tous les deux, malgré les petits défauts du second. Par contre j'en viens à penser que le reste de mon backlog est peut être à a place pour de bonnes raisons... Dropsy m'a fait dormir et mis mal à l'aise en même temps, Amnesia m'a trop remué l'estomac... (Et la dernière fois, j'ai bien souffert pour finir Syberia et Claire). Je retenterai quand même le coup la prochaine fois ! Merci Mordicus pour l'éventail varié des jeux proposés !

----------


## Cannes

Comment ça Dropsy te met mal à l'aise ?  :WTF:  Je comprends que ça peut pas plaire, mais qu'est ce qui te met pas bien ?

----------


## Carnod

J'ai commencé shovel knight longtemps après l'event. (je pouvais pas avant, avec la manette et tout ça, faut que ça soit quand ya personne.)

Et ben c'est cool !

----------


## Retrojm

J'ignorais l’existence de ce topic.  ::O: 

L'idée est excellente, l'organisation et l'ambiance visiblement aussi. Bref, je m'inscris !

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ignorais l’existence de ce topic. 
> 
> L'idée est excellente, l'organisation et l'ambiance visiblement aussi. Bref, je m'inscris !


Va falloir attendre un peu, dans ce cas  ::P:  Je suppose que la prochaine édition se fera vers Noël (ou peu après), histoire de laisser aux gens le temps de reremplir leur backlog durant les soldes (en toute bonne conscience, vu qu'ils l'ont vidé le mois dernier). Et faut encore un organisateur, vu que je ne pourrais pas m'en charger  ::cry::

----------


## Orkestra

Je m'étais déjà proposé pour aider à l'organisation donc je veux bien reprendre le flambeau, par contre ça commencerait en février (avec inscriptions à partir de mi-janvier ?) parce qu'en décembre/janvier je n'aurai pas le temps...  ::): 
Combien de jeux arriverait-on à finir en seulement 28 jours... ?  ::trollface::

----------


## La Chouette

> Je m'étais déjà proposé pour aider à l'organisation donc je veux bien reprendre le flambeau, par contre ça commencerait en février (avec inscriptions à partir de mi-janvier ?) parce qu'en décembre/janvier je n'aurai pas le temps... 
> Combien de jeux arriverait-on à finir en seulement 28 jours... ?


Personnellement, ça me va, que ce soit au niveau des dates ou en te considérant comme organisateur. Si tu veux, je te filerais l'accès au Google Sheet le moment venu (à moins que tu ne veuilles faire ton truc à toi). Quant aux 28 jours, je rappelle que les deux premiers events duraient 4 semaines pile, et non un mois complet, donc ça ne devrait pas changer grand chose.

Et d'ailleurs, puisqu'on est en démocratie, un petit questionnaire pour vérifier que ça convient à tout le monde : https://webquest.fr/?m=39692_quatrie...ent-du-backlog

----------


## Retrojm

> Va falloir attendre un peu, dans ce cas  Je suppose que la prochaine édition se fera vers Noël (ou peu après), histoire de laisser aux gens le temps de reremplir leur backlog durant les soldes (en toute bonne conscience, vu qu'ils l'ont vidé le mois dernier). Et faut encore un organisateur, vu que je ne pourrais pas m'en charger


J'arrive après la bataille, certes. Mais je suis prêt pour le prochain round !  :B):

----------


## sebarnolds

Parfait pour février pour moi. Faut espacer un peu  ::):  Et merci pour l'organisation !

----------


## Olima

> Comment ça Dropsy te met mal à l'aise ?  Je comprends que ça peut pas plaire, mais qu'est ce qui te met pas bien ?


Le clown ! :/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Moi ce que je comprends pas c'est comment ca peut ne pas mettre mal à l'aise un clown creepy qui veut faire des calins aux gens, Olima je suis de tout coeur avec toi...  :tired:

----------


## RomTaka

Je signale que j'ai fini hier soir la quête principale de *Saints Row the Third*, qui m'avait été assigné pour le premier event du backlog, en mai-juin.  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Je signale que j'ai fini hier soir la quête principale de *Saints Row the Third*, qui m'avait été assigné pour le premier event du backlog, en mai-juin.


*clap clap*

----------


## Flad

> Je signale que j'ai fini hier soir la quête principale de *Saints Row the Third*, qui m'avait été assigné pour le premier event du backlog, en mai-juin.


 ::lol::

----------


## Cannes

> Je signale que j'ai fini hier soir la quête principale de *Saints Row the Third*, qui m'avait été assigné pour le premier event du backlog, en mai-juin.


 :WTF:  
GG!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Faut dire que ça valait le coup d'y jouer, non?  ::):

----------


## RomTaka

J'ai pris mon temps (26 heures), fait plusieurs quêtes annexes des DLC, presque toutes les missions facultatives (j'ai frisé l'overdose à un moment mais je n'arrivais plus à retrouver la quête principale dans mes missions !) mais oui, ça valait le coup, sinon, j'aurais lâché l'affaire. Cela dit, finir un tel jeu sur la durée-type d'un mois d'un event du backlog, c'est pas possible pour moi.

Mais maintenant, je peux le cocher hors de mon backlog. Yay !

----------


## sebarnolds

9 jours de retard pour moi, mais c'est fini  ::): 




> Terminé *Dishonored* que m'a offert Ganja via cpcgifts. J'ai évité la plupart du temps de tuer des gens (il y a eu quelques involontaires et quelques cibles). Le jeu est très bon, malgré un niveau que je n'ai pas franchement apprécié (Flooded District, avec Daud). Un très bon moment, je ferai les DLCs plus tard.

----------


## Olima

> Moi ce que je comprends pas c'est comment ca peut ne pas mettre mal à l'aise un clown creepy qui veut faire des calins aux gens, Olima je suis de tout coeur avec toi...


Il pète et il fait des bruits de couinements angoissants tout le temps, aussi  ::(:

----------


## Carnod

rien a voir mais j'ai fini overgrowth qui n'était pas sur la liste.
Mais c'est rigolo, pas trop dur, pas long et amusant (sauf certaine séance de parkour pénible, mais pas beaucoup)

Donc a rajouter a vos liste pour le prochain event si des gens l'ont dans leur backlog.

----------


## Retrojm

Je découvre BLAEO grâce à ce topic, c'est effectivement un outil bien pratique pour se motiver à gérer/éradiquer son backlog.

Du coup je complète mon profil pour le futur event, quand soudain me vient une question existentielle : 

A partir du moment où vous avez déjà terminé un jeu hors Steam (boîte, GOG, DRM-Free etc...), si vous le possédez également dans votre bibliothèque Steam, le considérez-vous comme étant terminé ? Ne me dites pas que vous vous obligez à le terminer une nouvelle fois sur Steam juste pour la cohérence du temps de jeu ?!  ::w00t::

----------


## La Chouette

> Je découvre BLAEO grâce à ce topic, c'est effectivement un outil bien pratique pour se motiver à gérer/éradiquer son backlog.
> 
> Du coup je complète mon profil pour le futur event, quand soudain me vient une question existentielle : 
> 
> A partir du moment où vous avez déjà terminé un jeu hors Steam (boîte, GOG, DRM-Free etc...), si vous le possédez également dans votre bibliothèque Steam, le considérez-vous comme étant terminé ? Ne me dites pas que vous vous obligez à le terminer une nouvelle fois sur Steam juste pour la cohérence du temps de jeu ?!


Ca dépend du jeu. On m'a offert Mark of the Ninja sur Steam, je l'avais fini deux fois en DRM-free, je l'ai refini deux fois sur Steam. Mais un jeu que j'ai juste apprécié (ou un jeu que je n'ai pas aimé) et que je n'ai pas envie de refaire, je me permets de le considérer comme terminé en toute bonne conscience puisqu'après tout, c'est la vérité. Tant pis pour le temps de jeu et les achievements.

----------


## sebarnolds

Idem  ::):

----------


## Tourteau

Je suis la pour le prochain ! Mais c'est que ceux a 0 temps de jeu ou on peut pousser a quelques minutes ? Parce que j'imagine pas être le seul mais ça m'est arrivé souvent de lancer un jeu 5 minutes et en avoir déjà plus envie / de douter / d'avoir mieux a acheter.

----------


## La Chouette

> Je suis la pour le prochain ! Mais c'est que ceux a 0 temps de jeu ou on peut pousser a quelques minutes ? Parce que j'imagine pas être le seul mais ça m'est arrivé souvent de lancer un jeu 5 minutes et en avoir déjà plus envie / de douter / d'avoir mieux a acheter.


A toi de voir. Par défaut, si tu ne fais pas de liste, ton binôme se contentera probablement de regarder les jeux à 0 minutes sur ta bibliothèque Steam. Si tu fais une liste (.txt, Google doc, BLAEO, etc.), tu peux indiquer facilement quels jeux tu n'as pas fait. Parce qu'en comptant les gens qui lancent les jeux plusieurs heures pour gagner des cartes, ceux qui ont essayé vite fait un jeu sans y jouer plus d'une demi-heure ou encore ceux qui ont fini un jeu sur console ou sur une version sans DRM sans jamais y toucher sur Steam, ça peut vite modifier le nombre total de possibilités.

Beaucoup se sont mis à BLAEO (recommandé par Evilblacksheep) car il permet de catégoriser facilement tes jeux (jamais lancés, non finis, finis, complétés, n'y jouera pas) et d'y ajouter des tags. C'est accessible, ça prend dix secondes de mettre à jour quand tu finis un jeu, du coup c'est très efficace pour cet event.

----------


## Tourteau

> Beaucoup se sont mis à BLAEO (recommandé par Evilblacksheep)


Merci de l'info, je vais de ce pas préparer tout ça.

----------


## Ruvon

> Beaucoup se sont mis à BLAEO (recommandé par Evilblacksheep) car il permet de catégoriser facilement tes jeux (jamais lancés, non finis, finis, complétés, n'y jouera pas) et d'y ajouter des tags. C'est accessible, ça prend dix secondes de mettre à jour quand tu finis un jeu, du coup c'est très efficace pour cet event.


C'est effectivement pratique, à la condition que l'utilisateur ne se contente pas de lier son compte Steam et prenne le temps de trier ses jeux avec un minimum de jugeote ; un jeu uniquement multi ou un jeu de gestion n'a rien à faire dans une liste de jeux "à terminer" pour ce genre d'event, par exemple.

----------


## Orkestra

Je l'écrit ici puisque je l'ai fait dans la foulée de la première saison que Sebarnolds m'avait assignée ici : j'ai terminé la saison 2 de *The Last Door* !
Et ça a été un peu laborieux... Autant j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé la première saison, autant je n'ai pas été particulièrement passionné par cette suite sans que je sache dire pourquoi. Il faut dire tout de même que si je n'ai rien contre un _point & click_ de temps en temps, je ne suis pas un grand passionné du genre non plus et ça a peut-être simplement été trop pour moi. Les deux derniers épisodes m'ont paru particulièrement longs, la faute à des énigmes absconses et aux graphismes minimalistes qui, s'ils fonctionnent bien pour des espaces réduits (type l'intérieur d'un manoir), ont tendance a tous se ressembler quand il s'agit de montrer une lande écossaise (ou que sais-je...). Et puis bon, deux séances de labyrinthe, c'était un peu trop pour moi !
Dans les points positifs je note tout de même que l'ambiance, notamment sonore, reste particulièrement réussie et je conseille tout de même à ceux qui seraient intéressés de jeter un oeil à la première saison qui m'a laissée une bien meilleure impression !

J'en profite pour faire mon petit bilan de cet itération de l'event du backlog qui m'aura poussé à terminer 5 jeux (je compte la saison 2 de _The Last Door_, même s'il ne m'était techniquement pas assigné) et d'en supprimer un de mon compte steam (_Trine_). (oui, je suis assez radical, je supprime de mon compte les jeux auxquels je sais que je ne jouerais jamais.)
Parmi les jeux que j'ai terminés, j'en ai adoré un (_The Banner Saga_), vraiment apprécié deux (_The Last Door_ _1ere saison_ et _Life is Strange_) et j'en ai trouvé deux plutôt moyens (_The Last Door saison 2_, donc, et _Puzzle Agent_). Il s'agissait de 5 jeux très axés sur le scénario et je dois avouer que j'ai été assez content de retourner sur des jeux avec un peu plus d'action après avoir un peu avancé dans l'event. C'est malgré tout l'event au cours duquel j'ai terminé le plus de jeux (4 officiellement contre 3 lors du précédent "round" et 2 lors du premier... s'il y a une suite logique j'en termine officiellement 5 la prochaine fois !) et donc aussi celui durant lequel j'ai apprécié le plus des jeux qui m'avaient été assignés.

Bref, pour moi, encore une très bonne expérience ! Merci à Sebarnolds pour sa sélection et encore une fois à La Chouette pour l'organisation ! Et si personne ne se charge d'en organiser un autre plus tôt, rendez-vous mi-janvier pour le prochain alors  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

De rien  ::):  Un peu plus de variété dans les styles de jeu aurait été mieux, effectivement (mais j'en peux rien si tu n'as pas aimé Trine  ::P:  ).

Pour la prochaine version de l'event, perso, je trouve qu'il ne faut pas aller trop vite. Début de l'event au plus tôt en février.

----------


## Retrojm

Toujours un plaisir à lire tes comptes-rendus Orkestra  ::): 

Et moi aussi, il m'est arrivé de supprimer certains jeux de mon compte Steam.  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Bref, pour moi, encore une très bonne expérience ! Merci à Sebarnolds pour sa sélection et encore une fois à La Chouette pour l'organisation ! Et si personne ne se charge d'en organiser un autre plus tôt, rendez-vous mi-janvier pour le prochain alors


Les 13 personnes ayant répondu au sondage sont unanimes : c'est toi le prochain organisateur. Quant aux dates, y en a quelques uns parmi eux qui ne sont apparemment pas disponibles en février, mais ça semble convenir à la majorité (sans compter ceux qui n'ont pas répondu). Donc je pense que c'est bon pour des inscriptions mi-janvier et un event en février. Sachant que pour ceux qui ne sont dispos qu'en janvier, tu pourras leur filer une liste de jeux dès leur inscription s'ils le demandent, qu'ils aient une ou deux semaines à coup sûr pour en finir un ou deux.

----------


## Orkestra

> Les 13 personnes ayant répondu au sondage sont unanimes : c'est toi le prochain organisateur. Quant aux dates, y en a quelques uns parmi eux qui ne sont apparemment pas disponibles en février, mais ça semble convenir à la majorité (sans compter ceux qui n'ont pas répondu). Donc je pense que c'est bon pour des inscriptions mi-janvier et un event en février. Sachant que pour ceux qui ne sont dispos qu'en janvier, tu pourras leur filer une liste de jeux dès leur inscription s'ils le demandent, qu'ils aient une ou deux semaines à coup sûr pour en finir un ou deux.


 ::lol::  :Vibre:  :Rock:  !
Maintenant c'est la pression... ! Est-ce que tu me donnes l'accès en écriture à la spreadsheet ou tu préfères que j'en refasse une de mon côté ?
Pas de problème s'il faut choisir quelques jeux en "avant-première" à ceux qui ne seraient dispos qu'en janvier, ça me semble être une bonne idée effectivement  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> !
> Maintenant c'est la pression... ! Est-ce que tu me donnes l'accès en écriture à la spreadsheet ou tu préfères que j'en refasse une de mon côté ?
> Pas de problème s'il faut choisir quelques jeux en "avant-première" à ceux qui ne seraient dispos qu'en janvier, ça me semble être une bonne idée effectivement


Pas de problème pour te donner accès à la spreadsheet, envoie-moi juste ton adresse mail par MP que je puisse te donner les droits.

----------


## La Chouette

Pour les intéressés, l'event a droit à son article dans le CanardPC du 1er décembre ! Il est déjà disponible sur la version en ligne ici. Si vous voulez le lire et n'achetez pas la version papier/n'êtes pas abonné à la version en ligne, j'ai encore mes 3 Bitcoincoins pour partager l'article.

Avec un peu de chance, t'auras un nombre record de participants pour la prochaine édition, Orkestra  ::P:

----------


## Orkestra

Haha ! Je ne dis pas non si tu peux partager l'article avec un bitcoin ! On verra si ça attire du monde 
J'en ai profité pour te voler ta signature, histoire d'avoir le lien pour la spreadsheet et le topic toujours avec moi !  ::P:  Merci pour l'accès à la spreadsheet d'ailleurs  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Haha ! Je ne dis pas non si tu peux partager l'article avec un bitcoin ! On verra si ça attire du monde 
> J'en ai profité pour te voler ta signature, histoire d'avoir le lien pour la spreadsheet et le topic toujours avec moi !  Merci pour l'accès à la spreadsheet d'ailleurs


C'est envoyé par mail, il ne me reste donc plus de Bitcoincoins après ça. Bonne lecture !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

::o:  La classe, une citation d'EBS et de La Chouette  ::): 

J'ai mes 3 Bitcoinscoins de mon côté, y'a qu'à réclamer je vous débloquerai l'accès

----------


## Orkestra

Sympa, l'article, merci pour le partage La Chouette  ::):

----------


## lustucuit

> La classe, une citation d'EBS et de La Chouette 
> 
> J'ai mes 3 Bitcoinscoins de mon côté, y'a qu'à réclamer je vous débloquerai l'accès


Je pense que c'est trop tard mais si jamais c'est encore dispo, ca m'intéresse !

----------


## Flad

> Je pense que c'est trop tard mais si jamais c'est encore dispo, ca m'intéresse !


Pour quel article ? J'ai mes bits libres aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## lustucuit

> Pour quel article ? J'ai mes bits libres aussi


Pour l'article de l'event du backlog! Des qu'il y a des bits de dispo, je prends  ::lol::

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Pour les intéressés, l'event a droit à son article dans le CanardPC du 1er décembre ! Il est déjà disponible sur la version en ligne ici. Si vous voulez le lire et n'achetez pas la version papier/n'êtes pas abonné à la version en ligne, j'ai encore mes 3 Bitcoincoins pour partager l'article.
> 
> Avec un peu de chance, t'auras un nombre record de participants pour la prochaine édition, Orkestra


J'ai bien rigolé même si je n'ai fini aucun jeux !!
MP moi pour ceux qui voudraient l'article !!

----------


## lustucuit

Merci à Raoulospoko pour l'article  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Et faut faire voter les abonnés pour rendre l'article gratos pour tout le monde, là ce sera vraiment la gloire!

----------


## dim

j'ai voté  ::happy2:: 




> Vous avez voté pour rendre cet article gratuit.
> Cet article se place pour l'instant en position 2 avec 14 votes
> Temps restant avant la fin du vote 4 jours


Mais c'est Star Wars : Battlefront II en premier avec... 31 votes

On a encore le temps de faire un pouch   ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> j'ai voté 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais c'est Star Wars : Battlefront II en premier avec... 31 votes
> 
> On a encore le temps de faire un pouch


Comme si les gens avaient besoin de lire le test de Battlefront pour savoir qu'il ne faut pas l'acheter  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sylla

> Comme si les gens avaient besoin de lire le test de Battlefront pour savoir qu'il ne faut pas l'acheter


S'il est public on pourra l'afficher partout à l'entrée de toutes les salles de ciné et sur toutes les afffiches du flim:

----------


## Ruvon

A voté également  :;):

----------


## madgic

A voté  :;):

----------


## Nono

Il n'y a pas un système qui permet aux non abonnés de "chouiner" pour voir l'article ? Et du coup, en tant qu'abonné on peut dépenser un bitcoincoin pour le chouineur ?

----------


## Flad

> Il n'y a pas un système qui permet aux non abonnés de "chouiner" pour voir l'article ? Et du coup, en tant qu'abonné on peut dépenser un bitcoincoin pour le chouineur ?


Si mais du coup tu ne connais pas le chouineur à qui tu donnes l'accès.

----------


## RomTaka

J'ai voté aussi, ce qui nous place toujours n°2 avec 20 votes (SW:B2 toujours 1er avec 33 votes  ::|:  ), et je remets le lien pour un peu de visibilité :
https://www.canardpc.com/371/levent-du-backlog

_Edit post-lecture de l'article: hey mais c'est moi le "joueur qui découvre Clustertruck" dont parle Izual dans l'article ! 
Punaise, cette fierté, j'ai envie d'aller réveiller les enfants pour leur montrer ça ! Ou mieux, je vais attendre de recevoir le magazine papier la semaine prochaine pour leur montrer cette citation métonymique qui me fait entrer dans le star-system (avec ça, ils pourront même rejouer "La gloire de mon père" dans la cour d'école le lendemain en faisant le promotion de Canard PC).
Bon, ils savent pas lire mais je suis sûr qu'ils seront quand même super fiers de leur papa..._

----------


## Cannes

Ah toi aussi t'est fier d'apparaître dans CPC ? Je me suis vanté juste parce que on voyait mon pseudo  :Emo:

----------


## Hilikkus

Izual a mis dans l'article mon screenshot preuve pour Her Story  :Cigare:

----------


## Esotsm

Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que je ne connaissais pas votre initiative mais que l'article dans le CPC m'a donné envie de découvrir mon backlog aussi. Donc j'ai fait ma liste, cherché les temps sur HLTB et je compte bien en faire mon challenge 2018. Merci encore pour l'inspiration et bon courage pour la prochaine édition.  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

Sachez que j'aimerais bien en être aussi, et également pouvoir lire l'article, si j'ai ben compris il faut un certain nombre de voix pour que l'article soit public. Je compte sur vous.

----------


## Retrojm

Je t'envoie un accès à l'article si tu veux, il me reste des Bitcoincoins  :;):

----------


## archer hawke

> Sachez que j'aimerais bien en être aussi, et également pouvoir lire l'article, si j'ai ben compris il faut un certain nombre de voix pour que l'article soit public. Je compte sur vous.


j'ai essayer de te le partager via ton pseudo, je ne sais pas si ça a marché.
EDIT: a non ça n'a pas marché, il faudrait que tu te connectes sur le site avec ce pseudo.

----------


## banditbandit

> Je t'envoie un accès à l'article si tu veux, il me reste des Bitcoincoins





> j'ai essayer de te le partager via ton pseudo, je ne sais pas si ça a marché.
> EDIT: a non ça n'a pas marché, il faudrait que tu te connectes sur le site avec ce pseudo.


C'est gentil de votre part mais ne vous cassez pas la tête pour cela.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Salut à tous,

J'ai découvert l'article dans le mag hier soir et je trouve l'initiative superbe. J'ai un joli réservoir de titres qui attendent leur heure (sans compter les soldes de Noël qui arrivent)... comptez sur moi à la prochaine édition.

----------


## Rodwin

Bonjour, je m'appelle Rodwin, et je suis vidéoludophile.
_"Bonjour Rodwin !"_
J'ai plus d'un millier de jeux sur mon compte Steam, et ce n'est que mon compte Steam.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/rodwin
Imaginer en venir à bout serait illusoire, mais j'ai conscience d'avoir mis de côté pas mal de pépites, alors même que j'achête encore plusieurs jeux par semaine.
Si vous pouvez m'aider à trier le bon grain de l'ivraie, je vous en serai reconnaissant.
Merci.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

On a enfin atteint le point Rodwin!  ::lol:: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

Tous ces petits nouveaux qui veulent jouer à leurs jeux, c'est beau !  ::cry:: 
Par contre vous risquez de faire faire une crise cardiaque à Baalim...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il aime pas les petits nouveaux ?  ::blink::

----------


## Supergounou

Pire, il les phagocyte.

----------


## Howler

Salut à tous !
Je me suis pris un abonnement à CPC donc je découvre tranquillement le journal et tous ce qu'il y a autour (dont ce forum). J'ai lu l'article sur cet évent et je suis vraiment très attiré par le Backlog. C'était déjà une idée que j'avais eu il y a très longtemps et que je voulais faire en stream. Je voulais d'ailleurs appeler le concept "32% de temps perdu", rapport aux 32% de jeux non lancé (mais nul doute que le chiffre à grossis depuis). Bref, je m'inscrirais en Janvier  :^_^:

----------


## FirmYn

Bonsoir !
Je viens de découvrir le backlog via un tweet d'Ivan, et je trouve ça super cool (Ça fera du bien à ma biblio de 400 jeux x) )

Petit edit : Je veux m'inscrire sur le site de BLAEO qui me demande d'abord de rejoindre le groupe Steam, qui lui me demande de m'inscrire d'abord sur le site...  :tired:

----------


## meduz

> Bonsoir !
> Je viens de découvrir le backlog via un tweet d'Ivan, et je trouve ça super cool (Ça fera du bien à ma biblio de 400 jeux x) )


Idem, mais d'abord, j'ai 3 jeux Switch à torcher.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Si ça continue tu vas te retrouver à devoir gérer 70 personnes pour une première fois Orkestra  :^_^:

----------


## Altay

La même que les copains du dessus, je trouve que c'est une vachement bonne idée.  :;):

----------


## Paradox

J'ai hate !  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Bonsoir !
> Je viens de découvrir le backlog via un tweet d'Ivan, et je trouve ça super cool (Ça fera du bien à ma biblio de 400 jeux x) )
> 
> Petit edit : Je veux m'inscrire sur le site de BLAEO qui me demande d'abord de rejoindre le groupe Steam, qui lui me demande de m'inscrire d'abord sur le site...


Pour BLAEO, il faut s'inscrire ici pour pouvoir accéder au site : https://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...e-blaeo-thread

----------


## Carbok

Salut ! Moi aussi je viens de découvrir cet event avec l'article du dernier canard PC (une originalité folle) et au vu de ma bibliothèque steam dopée aux humble bundle j'aurai bien besoin de vider un peu mon backlog ! Problème: en tant que joueur régulier de LoL (non ne fuyez pas !) et autre PUBG il m'arrive fréquemment d'examiner ma bibliothèque d'un oeil torve dans le but de vider un peu ce backlog. Seulement voilà: je passe inlassablement au jeu suivant dans la liste, avant d'arriver en bas et de me dire "bon bah tant pis jvais mfaire un pubg". L'imposition de jeux/de thématiques pourrait donc bien m'aider ! Donc voilà sitôt après la lecture de l'article me voici, créant un compte sur le forum pour l'occasion, avec l'espoir (un peu fou certes) que ceci soit le premier pas vers une bibliothèque steam saine, remplie de jeux terminés. 
Enfin bref tout ce blabla pour dire que je trouve que cet évènement est une très bonne idée et que je m'inscrirai en Janvier si possible.

----------


## Cannes

C'est beau comme message  :Emo:

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai 64 jeux auxquels j'ai pas encore joué, mais y'a des bouses que je n'ose pas virer de ma bibliothèque. Enfin, ça fait au moins 30-40 jeux qui attendent patiemment d'être joués, et au moins 20 sont éligibles à "petits jeux de 10-15h max". Et puis d'ici là il y aura probablement les soldes de noël... voili voilou quoi.

Je participerai donc  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Salut ! Moi aussi je viens de découvrir cet event avec l'article du dernier canard PC (une originalité folle) et au vu de ma bibliothèque steam dopée aux humble bundle j'aurai bien besoin de vider un peu mon backlog ! Problème: en tant que joueur régulier de LoL (non ne fuyez pas !) et autre PUBG il m'arrive fréquemment d'examiner ma bibliothèque d'un oeil torve dans le but de vider un peu ce backlog. Seulement voilà: je passe inlassablement au jeu suivant dans la liste, avant d'arriver en bas et de me dire "bon bah tant pis jvais mfaire un pubg". L'imposition de jeux/de thématiques pourrait donc bien m'aider ! Donc voilà sitôt après la lecture de l'article me voici, créant un compte sur le forum pour l'occasion, avec l'espoir (un peu fou certes) que ceci soit le premier pas vers une bibliothèque steam saine, remplie de jeux terminés. 
> Enfin bref tout ce blabla pour dire que je trouve que cet évènement est une très bonne idée et que je m'inscrirai en Janvier si possible.


L'initiative était déjà sympatoche, mais si elle peut contribuer à guérir quelques accros à LoL et PUBG, alors là...!

----------


## PG 13

J' ai que 16 jeux sur Steam (seulement 4 en backlog)... je me sens sale  ::ninja:: 

J' ai apprécié l' article et j' apprécie le concept (même si je suis clairement pas  la cible)

----------


## madgic

> J' ai que 16 jeux sur Steam (seulement 4 en backlog)... je me sens sale 
> 
> J' ai apprécié l' article et j' apprécie le concept (même si je suis clairement pas  la cible)


Tu connais Humble Bundle ?

#tentation

----------


## La Chouette

> J' ai que 16 jeux sur Steam (seulement 4 en backlog)... je me sens sale 
> 
> J' ai apprécié l' article et j' apprécie le concept (même si je suis clairement pas  la cible)


Y a un type très sympa sur le forum qui peut t'aider, il s'appelle Baalim  :;): 

Plus sérieusement, n'hésite pas à jeter un oeil à des jeux indés bien souvent pas très chers et parfois bien meilleurs que des productions AAA. Il y en a pas mal qu'on retrouve souvent en bundles, c'est un bon moyen d'avoir une bibliothèque fourni (c'est mauvais pour le backlog par contre)

----------


## PG 13

Non mais les jeux de merde de Baalim... bon hein  ::P:

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Suite au fameux article du canard me voici arpentant ce topic car je trouve l'idée très très pertinente. 

Je suis plutôt raisonnable : 
Entendez que sur mes 77 jeux sur Steam, je dois avoir un backlog de 7 titres;
Et sur mes 5 jeux sur GOG, un seul titre (ce qui représente tout de même 20%, ce n'est pas rien).

Alors oui, je souhaite en être parce que je n'arrive jamais à me décider sur ces titres.

@bientôt !!!

----------


## sebarnolds

Tu as du mal à choisir parmi 8 jeux ? Genre, tu les enfiles tous et c'est fait en 2 mois  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

On est tous passés par là, avant de les accumuler par dizaines...  ::'(:

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> Tu as du mal à choisir parmi 8 jeux ? Genre, tu les enfiles tous et c'est fait en 2 mois


Le truc c'est que ce sont les huit mêmes depuis plusieurs mois. Entre temps j'en ai acheté et fini d'autres. Alors pourquoi pas ceux là ? Mystère. C'est un peu comme les bouquins ou les séries, c'est fonction de l'inspiration du moment. Et je ne parle pas du backlog PS4 avec les jeux du mois ça peut aller vite, du coup je trie sur le volet les jeux qui auront le privilège d'accéder à ma bibliothèque (et gratuit n'est plus un critère suffisant).

----------


## Paradox

> Le truc c'est que ce sont les huit mêmes depuis plusieurs mois. Entre temps j'en ai acheté et fini d'autres. Alors pourquoi pas ceux là ? Mystère. C'est un peu comme les bouquins ou les séries, c'est fonction de l'inspiration du moment. Et je ne parle pas du backlog PS4 avec les jeux du mois ça peut aller vite, du coup je trie sur le volet les jeux qui auront le privilège d'accéder à ma bibliothèque (et gratuit n'est plus un critère suffisant).


En gros, ca va te faire comme une punition...  ::O: 

Cool !  :haha:

----------


## sebarnolds

Si tu veux, tu nous donnes déjà la liste des 8 jeux et on t'en donne deux à finir d'ici la fin du mois  ::):

----------


## ssgmaster

J'ai vu l'article aujourd'hui (oui je lis mes CPC en retard), l'idée est très intéressante du coup vivement Février  :;):  .

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> Si tu veux, tu nous donnes déjà la liste des 8 jeux et on t'en donne deux à finir d'ici la fin du mois


Pour le mois de décembre c'est mort, je suis sur Xcom2 et ça me prend pas mal de temps (en plus de la vrai vie à gérer en arrière plan  ::P:  ).

Mais je peux toujours donner la liste... DS III, Life is Strange, Magicka, Ori and the Blind Forest, Prey, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Civilization VI et enfin Kerbal Space Program




> En gros, ca va te faire comme une punition...


 ::XD::  Ouai ça pourrait mais nan c'est juste qu'il me faut une petite motivation pour initier le truc (et ne rien acheter entre temps).

----------


## Ruvon

Dans la liste, d'éligible je vois Life is Strange, DSIII, Ori, Rise of the Pilleuse de Tombe-que-dans-la-vraie-vie-elle-irait-en-taule-pour-destruction-de-vestiges-archéologiques et SURTOUT Prey qui sont loin d'être des punitions... Joue à Prey. Genre, là.

Je connais pas Magicka, Civ6 et Kerbal je les mettrais pas dans les jeux "finissables".

Par contre c'est que du lourd, je suis sûr que si tu demandes gentiment, en secouant Baalim la tête en bas on peut faire tomber de ses poches des clés de "petits" jeux qui se finissent vite 

Spoiler Alert! 


par le suicide de ton cerveau

.

----------


## La Chouette

Magicka est clairement finissable. DS3 est peut-être un peu long pour l'event (à moins d'avoir beaucoup de temps libre). KSP, on peut potentiellement définir un objectif pas trop dur à atteindre (genre mettre une fusée en orbite ou, un peu plus complexe, amunir et revenir), Civ 6 à la rigueur si on considère que finir une partie suffit...

----------


## Paradox

> Dans la liste, d'éligible je vois Life is Strange, DSIII, Ori, Rise of the Pilleuse de Tombe-que-dans-la-vraie-vie-elle-irait-en-taule-pour-destruction-de-vestiges-archéologiques et SURTOUT Prey qui sont loin d'être des punitions... Joue à Prey. Genre, là.


J'approuve TOTALEMENT ce message.  :Cigare:

----------


## Ruvon

> Magicka est clairement finissable. DS3 est peut-être un peu long pour l'event (à moins d'avoir beaucoup de temps libre). KSP, on peut potentiellement définir un objectif pas trop dur à atteindre (genre mettre une fusée en orbite ou, un peu plus complexe, amunir et revenir), Civ 6 à la rigueur si on considère que finir une partie suffit...


Civ6, c'est jouer une partie qui est une punition, non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Civ6, c'est jouer une partie qui est une punition, non ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je ne trouve pas que Magicka vaille vraiment le coup tout seul. Le coeur du jeu c'est le troll coop  ::trollface::

----------


## Cannes

> Mais je peux toujours donner la liste... DS III, Life is Strange, Magicka, Ori and the Blind Forest, Prey, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Civilization VI et enfin Kerbal Space Program


Le meilleur jeu dans la liste ça reste Ori que j'ai fini il y a deux events du Backlog de cela. J'étais pas du tout attiré, mais en 8 heures, tu découvres une merveille.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pour le mois de décembre c'est mort, je suis sur Xcom2 et ça me prend pas mal de temps (en plus de la vrai vie à gérer en arrière plan  ).
> 
> Mais je peux toujours donner la liste... DS III, Life is Strange, Magicka, Ori and the Blind Forest, Prey, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Civilization VI et enfin Kerbal Space Program
> 
> 
> 
>  Ouai ça pourrait mais nan c'est juste qu'il me faut une petite motivation pour initier le truc (et ne rien acheter entre temps).


Fait Prey, laisse tomber KSP et Civ VI.

De rien.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Et bien merci collègues, je n'ai plus qu'à choisir entre Prey et Ori, je vais déjà moins me prendre la tête (je vais achever la réflexion avec un «plouf-plouf au bout de trois...» de l'ancien temps et si le résultat ne me plait pas je prendrais l'autre).

----------


## sebarnolds

De mon côté, je recommanderais beaucoup Rise of the Tomb Raider et Ori. Life is Strange est très bon aussi et se terminera plus vite il me semble que les deux précédents.

----------


## Flad

Tu te dépêches d'aller faire Prey où jte bute.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Allons, pas de violence de si bon matin. On regarde ce petit Ori tout câlin et on éloigne bien loin les mauvaises pensées.

----------


## banditbandit

> Mais je peux toujours donner la liste... DS III, Life is Strange, Magicka, Ori and the Blind Forest, Prey, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Civilization VI et enfin Kerbal Space Program


Que du bon voir du très bon, je comprends ton embarras.

----------


## Paradox

> Le meilleur jeu dans la liste ça reste Ori que j'ai fini il y a deux events du Backlog de cela. J'étais pas du tout attiré, mais en 8 heures, tu découvres une merveille.


Pareil que toi pas trop attire et c'etait en fait pas mal ! Mais dans sa liste, il faut avouer qu'il y a du lourd a cote (en solo pur, Prey, deja) quand meme ! 




> Fait Prey, laisse tomber KSP et Civ VI.
> 
> De rien.


Prey, clairement, d'abord.  :Vibre: 

Ori, apres, si tu fais des cauchemars, ca devrait le faire nickel.  :;): 

Et Dark Souls III, pour le skill !  :Cigare: 

Apres, tu as une flopee de bons jeux la ! (Tous valent le coup a different niveaux, mais tu n'as rien a jeter).

----------


## chenoir

Coin, 

Dites, c'est ici pour s'inscrire pour l'Event du Backlog prochain? Ou les inscriptions sont encore valables pour l'instant?

----------


## maxtidus10

Et bien me voilà moi aussi attiré sur ce topic telle une mouche attirée par du fum... Euh non attendez ce n'est pas une très bonne métaphore.
En tout cas, sur mes 850 jeux steams dont seulement une centaine est finie (sur steam toujours bien sur^^), je suis totalement client de l'initiative, et ce sera un plaisir d'y participer à la prochaine édition si cela est possible.

----------


## Ruvon

Il va bientôt falloir embaucher un videur à l'entrée du topic !

Restez branchés, 

Spoiler Alert! 


le chef d'

Orkestra ne manquera pas de relancer un appel à participation peu de temps avant le départ.

L'avantage avec ce genre d'event, c'est que rien ne limite le nombre de participants, à part éventuellement la date d'inscription, là vous êtes en avance, ça devrait bien se passer  :;):

----------


## Paradox

Justement : vu le nombre de personnes parties pour y prendre part, il faudrait pas essayer de faire en sorte que les gens s'inscrivent en avance ?

J'avais dans l'idee qu'un petit script/page web d'inscription (meme si c'est juste remplir les champs du Google Doc) serait bien utile. Y'a une API pour le-site-web-dont-j'ai-oublie-le-nom-qui-permet-de-recuperer-la-liste-des-jeux-non-joues ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ca sert à rien d'ouvrir les inscriptions trop en avance de toute facon, ou d'ici la la moitié aura oublié qu'ils s'etaient inscrits. Dans tous les cas inutile de vous affoler, elles ne seront pas ouvertes pour une seule journée, abonnez vous au topic et attendez qu'Orchestra annonce l'ouverture des festivités.  :;):

----------


## madgic

> Justement : vu le nombre de personnes parties pour y prendre part, il faudrait pas essayer de faire en sorte que les gens s'inscrivent en avance ?
> 
> J'avais dans l'idee qu'un petit script/page web d'inscription (meme si c'est juste remplir les champs du Google Doc) serait bien utile. Y'a une API pour le-site-web-dont-j'ai-oublie-le-nom-qui-permet-de-recuperer-la-liste-des-jeux-non-joues ?


Pour l'API je crois pas.

Et sinon généralement c'est ouvert à l'avance et ceux qui gèrent l'event inscrivent les personnes. Car à moins d'avoir un système qui permette de s'inscrire avec notre compte Steam, il y a un fort risque d'usurpation d’identité et encore plus si on fait un doc ouvert. Y a qu'à voir le doodle dans le topic des généreux  ::siffle::

----------


## La Chouette

> Justement : vu le nombre de personnes parties pour y prendre part, il faudrait pas essayer de faire en sorte que les gens s'inscrivent en avance ?
> 
> J'avais dans l'idee qu'un petit script/page web d'inscription (meme si c'est juste remplir les champs du Google Doc) serait bien utile. Y'a une API pour le-site-web-dont-j'ai-oublie-le-nom-qui-permet-de-recuperer-la-liste-des-jeux-non-joues ?


Disons que le tirage ne se fera qu'une fois les inscriptions fermées, et que laisser les gens s'inscrire trop en avance veut aussi souvent dire pas mal de gens qui risquent de se désinscrire au dernier moment pour diverses raisons. On laisse habituellement deux semaines pour s'inscrire, ça laisse pas mal de temps et ça ne prend pas bien longtemps pour l'organisateur (si y a vraiment du monde, dix minutes chaque soir pour vérifier le topic).
Si tu parles de BLAEO, il me semble pas que tu puisses récupérer la liste des jeux non joués, mais tu peux filer le lien vers la liste des jeux non joués sur ton profil, ça revient au même.

----------


## madgic

Après comme les profils sont ouvert tu peux t'amuser  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> Justement : vu le nombre de personnes parties pour y prendre part, il faudrait pas essayer de faire en sorte que les gens s'inscrivent en avance ?
> 
> J'avais dans l'idee qu'un petit script/page web d'inscription (meme si c'est juste remplir les champs du Google Doc) serait bien utile. Y'a une API pour le-site-web-dont-j'ai-oublie-le-nom-qui-permet-de-recuperer-la-liste-des-jeux-non-joues ?


Pour avoir vu le nombre d'inscrits au Koh Lanta des Jeux Vidéo fondre comme neige au soleil après un appel d'air créé par un twitt de la rédac, je ne sais pas si une inscription en avance garantit grand chose  :;): 

L'important c'est surtout que les gens soient là quand ça commence  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Pour avoir vu le Koh Lanta des Jeux Vidéo voir ses inscrits fondre comme neige au soleil après un appel d'air créé par un twitt de la rédac, je ne sais pas si une inscription en avance garantit grand chose 
> 
> L'important c'est surtout que les gens soient là quand ça commence


Alors, je dois etre le seul a fonctionner comme ca, mais j'ai tellement de trucs a penser que je peux oublier meme des choses importantes (et puis des facteurs exterieurs aident bien a ca aussi), aussi j'aime bien noter et prevoir les choses (et donc m'inscrire a l'avance). Si j'oublie un peu de lurker le forum CPC durant les fetes, j'ai peur d'oublier dans la foulee et surtout de prevoir le "creneau" apres tous les autres trucs a gerer...

Mais je comprends effectivement l'effet "bonhomme de neige" se retrouve de partout. Je le vois des qu'il faut organiser des trucs avec des amis : ca discute en messagerie instantanee pendant 2 semaines pour ne rien prevoir et donc ne rien faire. Pas trop mon style, et quelle perte de temps !

Bref : OK, j'espere y penser durant la periode d'inscription.  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Bref : OK, j'espere y penser durant la periode d'inscription.


Abonne toi au topic comme ca tu verras quand les inscriptions commencent  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Le risque est le même dans ce sens-là : tu peux t'inscrire, zapper en ne venant plus lurker le forum, et pouf, ça commence sans toi. L'inscription ne garantit en rien la participation, même si la participation présuppose l'inscription évidemment.

Après j'espère que les gens qui n'ont fait pour l'instant que passer repasseront voir, et pour les nouveaux inscrits sur le forum pour l'occasion, on peut aussi être sympas et leur faire un petit coucou par mp pour rappel.




> Abonne toi au topic comme ca tu verras quand les inscriptions commencent


Oui, voilà, ça marche aussi ; le mouton noir n'est pas que méchant, il est aussi pertinent  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Abonne toi au topic comme ca tu verras quand les inscriptions commencent


Deja fait mais je suis pas sur que ca suffise !  ::mellow:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le risque est le même dans ce sens-là : tu peux t'inscrire, zapper en ne venant plus lurker le forum, et pouf, ça commence sans toi. L'inscription ne garantit en rien la participation, même si la participation présuppose l'inscription évidemment.
> 
> Après j'espère que les gens qui n'ont fait pour l'instant que passer repasseront voir, et pour les nouveaux inscrits sur le forum pour l'occasion, on peut aussi être sympas et leur faire un petit coucou par mp pour rappel.


Clairement, c'est que j'essayais de dire. Et c'est dommage, d'ailleurs.  ::'(:

----------


## Hilikkus

> Le meilleur jeu dans la liste ça reste Ori que j'ai fini il y a deux events du Backlog de cela. J'étais pas du tout attiré, mais en 8 heures, tu découvres une merveille.


Je plussoie grandement ce sage message.

Par ailleurs, j'ai enfin fini le dernier jeu qui m'avait été attribué par archer hawke:




> Fini *The Walking Dead: Season 1*
> 
> Mon passif avec TellTales, c'était le mitigé *Tales of Monkey Island* et l'excellent *Wolf Among Us*. Profitant d'un cadeau Humble, j'ai lancé le jeu qui a vraiment donne sa renommé à la boite. Sans surprise, je retrouve la même formule que Wolf Among Us, à la différence qu'il  y a une composante point&click plus présente, bien que simpliste. Je ne suis absolument pas fan de gore ni d'histoire de zombie, mais je me suis quand même laissé happé par l'histoire, qui nous fait découvrir des personnages qui semblent être bien plus que des coquilles vides. Sans spoiler, la fin est satisfaisante, à tel point que jouer au suite me semble inutile, cette saison se suffisant à elle même

----------


## Orkestra

Oui pour les inscriptions on va attendre un peu hein, parce que mon mois de décembre est déjà - et va continuer à être - super chargé pour moi, tout comme les 10 premiers jours de janvier (retour d'un mois en France, après un an à l'étranger, ça en fait des fêtes, bouffes, et diverses obligations à gérer) ; c'était d'ailleurs en ayant ça en tête que j'avais proposé de débuter l'event en février (et les inscriptions mi-janvier donc), ça et le fait que je trouve ça sympa qu'il y ait une petite pause entre deux events.
Mais pour les nombreux (oulala la pression, haha !) nouveaux, le topic devrait remonter assez régulièrement à partir du début des inscriptions pour que vous le voyiez passer, et au pire il est toujours possible de s'y abonner effectivement  ::):

----------


## -Grmpf-

Je viens de tomber sur l'article du numéro de début décembre qui présente le concept et je suis carrément séduit... J’espérais participer mais il s'avère que je suis un sale pauvre (184 jeux) avec bcp trop de temps libre et il y a assez peu de mes jeux que je n'ai pas fini, encore moins auxquels je n'ai pas joué (surtout si on exclut les versions remastérisées de softs déjà bouclés qui ne valent pas forcément le coup de refaire un run). 'Me demande si on pourrait pas imaginer une variante ou les gens annoncent un montant qu'ils sont prêt à claquer dans un nouveau jeu et un autre participant aléatoire lui choisit un soft qu'il aime bien à ce tarif... On pourrait aussi limiter ce choix aux wishlists de chacun... Des idées en l'air que j'ai comme ça...

----------


## Paradox

> Je viens de tomber sur l'article du numéro de début décembre qui présente le concept et je suis carrément séduit... J’espérais participer mais il s'avère que je suis un sale pauvre (184 jeux) avec bcp trop de temps libre et il y a assez peu de mes jeux que je n'ai pas fini, encore moins auxquels je n'ai pas joué (surtout si on exclut les versions remastérisées de softs déjà bouclés qui ne valent pas forcément le coup de refaire un run). 'Me demande si on pourrait pas imaginer une variante ou les gens annoncent un montant qu'ils sont prêt à claquer dans un nouveau jeu et un autre participant aléatoire lui choisit un soft qu'il aime bien à ce tarif... On pourrait aussi limiter ce choix aux wishlists de chacun... Des idées en l'air que j'ai comme ça...


Tu connais Humble Bundle/Store/Monthly ?

----------


## -Grmpf-

> Tu connais Humble Bundle/Store/Monthly ?


Je suis allé sur leur site pour la première fois ce matin car ils proposaient Company of Heroes 2 gratis. Du coup si j'ai bien compris tu paye 12 boules et il te balance un jeu par mois sur 4 mois, qqch comme ça? C'est vrai que c'est pas mal pour découvrir de nouveaux trucs à vraiment pas cher. Mais t'as pas le côté échange d'individu à individu que je trouve vraiment sympa dans l'idée du backlog event. Le truc qui fait que tu vas revenir parler au mec qui t'as soumis les soft pour lui dire que t'as apprécié ou pas... qui va engranger de la discussion... un peu comme si t'échangeais des bouquins.

----------


## madgic

> Je suis allé sur leur site pour la première fois ce matin car ils proposaient Company of Heroes 2 gratis. Du coup si j'ai bien compris tu paye 12 boules et il te balance un jeu par mois sur 4 mois, qqch comme ça? C'est vrai que c'est pas mal pour découvrir de nouveaux trucs à vraiment pas cher. Mais t'as pas le côté échange d'individu à individu que je trouve vraiment sympa dans l'idée du backlog event. Le truc qui fait que tu vas revenir parler au mec qui t'as soumis les soft pour lui dire que t'as apprécié ou pas... qui va engranger de la discussion... un peu comme si t'échangeais des bouquins.


T'as pas tout compris. Pour le monthly, chaque premier vendredi du mois, tu reçoit une série de jeux (les mêmes pour tous). Voilà les monthly des trois derniers mois :



Et tu sais à l'avance quelques jeux du mois suivants, que tu peux avoir en payant à l'avance. Pour janvier ce sont the long dark, quantum break et dawn of war 3.

Et puis pour participer à l'event il faut des jeux en stock  ::siffle::

----------


## Paradox

Et ca, c'est juste Humble Monthly.

Tu peux avoir des sets de jeux pour ~13-14EUR max (ca commence souvent ~1EUR et tu as 3 paliers) depuis plusieurs annees. Du coup, meme a 1EUR, tu pouvais avoir des jeux pour quasi-rien en quantite avec le temps...

Un example : https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...rs-racing-2017

----------


## -Grmpf-

Ouais bref, pour en revenir à l'event: avoir des jeux pas cher (et sans les choisir) me permettrait d'y participer c'est sûr... Mais l'idée d'un "event du steam store" dont j'ai jeté les vagues bases je trouverais ça cool aussi: une sorte de "club de lecture" pour joueurs en gros. Le seul point négatif c'est que la participation serait en quelque sorte "payante". 'Fin bref...

----------


## Hyeud

Ben tu peux créer ton propre event avec cette idée.

----------


## Supergounou

Je pense que ça pourrait être une idée qui marcherait chez les généreux:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...rmir-chez-vous

----------


## -Grmpf-

> Ben tu peux créer ton propre event avec cette idée.


Ouais, c'est pour ça que je balance mes idées publiquement: pas sûr d'avoir les épaules pour prendre en charge un truc pareil. Après je blâme pas le reste du monde de ne pas s'en servir hein...




> Je pense que ça pourrait être une idée qui marcherait chez les généreux.


Sûrement mais pas que: j'ai peut être pas été super clair mais j'imaginais pas que les gens payeraient le jeu du mec pour lequel ils choisissent. Je voyais plus un truc du genre "moi je participe et je suis prêt à mettre X boules dans le jeu qu'on va me dire de prendre" et donc un autre participant choisis un jeu que lui aime bien à ce tarif... mais ça reste le mec qui se prends le jeu qui se le paye. Sinon c'est sûr faudrait ABSOLUMENT que les mecs qui participent soient généreux.

'Fin bref j’arrête de bassiner tt le monde avec mon délire, je soumettais juste l'idée comme ça mais faudrait que ça en emballe plus que deux ou trois pour tenter un truc comme ça.

----------


## RomTaka

Moi je trouve ça une bonne idée ce "club de lecture JV", avec un groupe de canards qui se mettrait d'accord sur un jeu, que certains ont potentiellement déjà dans leur backlog, ce qui évite de l'acheter et rendrait l'adhésion au concept plus facile.
Après, au-delà de 2 canards, je conviens que trouver un consensus peut être galère et que l'orga aura un gros boulot... Si y avait un outil pour trier les jeux en commun pour plusieurs canards dans leur bibli Steam et possibilité de croiser ça avec le temps de jeu, ça serait déjà bien plus facile.

Tu peux aussi faire un truc comme ça avec les abonnés au Humble Monthly, avec un compte-rendu d'un mois sur l'autre : au moins, une fois écarté ceux qui l'ont déjà, le jeu à choisir et la deadline du retour se dégagent assez naturellement. Bon, je dis ça mais moi, je suis pas abonné au HM.  ::ninja::

----------


## Eurok

Coucou les gens ! Je débarque ici suite à l'article CPC et le concept m'a l'air intéressant !  

Pour prendre la conversation en route, l'idée de Romtaka est sympa et pour simplifier le choix d'un jeu il y a ceux qui sont gratos pendant une journée ou deux sur l'Humble Store ou GOG... Exemple hier ou mardi on pouvait choper OxenFree sur GOG gratuitement. Donc tous le monde peut se le procurer sans débourser un centime.

----------


## Orkestra

Je remonte ça pour un petit rappel de début d'année ! Le prochain event débutera donc le 1er février et je commencerai à enregistrer les inscriptions à partir du 15 janvier !
Préparez vos plus beaux rangements BLAEO ou vos plus belles feuilles excel de jeux à faire d'ici là !  ::): 

Si certains veulent commencer (et finir) un peu plus tôt parce qu'ils ne seront pas dispos en février, ça doit pouvoir s'arranger, écrivez-moi un MP !
Et en attendant, bonne année !  ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

> Je remonte ça pour un petit rappel de début d'année ! Le prochain event débutera donc le 1er février et je commencerai à enregistrer les inscriptions à partir du 15 janvier !
> Préparez vos plus beaux rangements BLAEO ou vos plus belles feuilles excel de jeux à faire d'ici là ! 
> 
> Si certains veulent commencer (et finir) un peu plus tôt parce qu'ils ne seront pas dispos en février, ça doit pouvoir s'arranger, écrivez-moi un MP !
> Et en attendant, bonne année !


Cool  :;): 

Surtout que je me suis fait abondamment fourrer le backlog à Noël, on peut pas compter sur les canards généreux  ::ninja::

----------


## Cannes

Tu t'es fait fourré le backlog mais c'est parce qu'on t'aime  ::wub::

----------


## banditbandit

Oui est aussi parce que c'était toi la dinde cette année.  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Je remonte ça pour un petit rappel de début d'année ! Le prochain event débutera donc le 1er février et je commencerai à enregistrer les inscriptions à partir du 15 janvier !
> Préparez vos plus beaux rangements BLAEO ou vos plus belles feuilles excel de jeux à faire d'ici là ! 
> 
> Si certains veulent commencer (et finir) un peu plus tôt parce qu'ils ne seront pas dispos en février, ça doit pouvoir s'arranger, écrivez-moi un MP !
> Et en attendant, bonne année !


- Quel est le meilleur moyen de faire passer la liste pour faciliter la tache de celui/celle qui depouillera la mienne ?
- On peut etre selectionne pour plusieurs jeux ? (je pense avoir du temps et autant "bosser" sur mon backlog)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cool 
> 
> Surtout que je me suis fait abondamment fourrer le backlog à Noël, on peut pas compter sur les canards généreux


Moi je me suis fourre tout seul : je suis mon pire ennemi.  ::|: 

Et pis bordel oui avec les canards genereux, on peut plus dormir ma bonne dame, j'vous jure qu'est ce qu'il faut pas faire...  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> - Quel est le meilleur moyen de faire passer la liste pour faciliter la tache de celui/celle qui depouillera la mienne ?


BLAEO




> - On peut etre selectionne pour plusieurs jeux ? (je pense avoir du temps et autant "bosser" sur mon backlog)


4 ou 5 jeux nous sont proposés

----------


## Ruvon

> BLAEO


BLAEO c'est super ; par contre faut trier ta liste pour la rendre utilisable si tu as plus d'une centaine de jeux dans ton backlog. Je me répète, mais y laisser jeux exclusivement multis ou jeux de gestion / sandbox, c'est rendre le truc bien moins lisible qu'une liste sur une feuille Excel si on souhaite l'utiliser dans le cadre de cet event.

----------


## Galawar

Salut les canards,

Je découvre cet évent à la suite de l'article dans le magasin, et je trouve le concept assez cool. Du coup je tenterai bien le prochain. Les jeux pas joués, c'est pas ça qui manque (2 ans de humble monthly, une 20aine de bundle, et les soldes of course).
Même si je me suis vachement calmé sur les achats impulsifs, j'ai de quoi m'inscrire à ces évents pour les 3 prochaines années ^^

See ya donc. La bise.

----------


## Paradox

> BLAEO


J'attends toujours d'etre accepte apparemment. "Your membership is awaiting approval"

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> BLAEO c'est super ; par contre faut trier ta liste pour la rendre utilisable si tu as plus d'une centaine de jeux dans ton backlog. Je me répète, mais y laisser jeux exclusivement multis ou jeux de gestion / sandbox, c'est rendre le truc bien moins lisible qu'une liste sur une feuille Excel si on souhaite l'utiliser dans le cadre de cet event.


Je vais essayer d'extraire une liste via BLAEO, ca devrait etre plus lisible.

----------


## maxtidus10

La même pour moi je ne suis pas accepté sur le groupe steam je ne sais pas si je pourrais malgré tout participer à l'event mais pas avec ça apparemment.

----------


## La Chouette

> La même pour moi je ne suis pas accepté sur le groupe steam je ne sais pas si je pourrais malgré tout participer à l'event mais pas avec ça apparemment.


C'est sur steamgifts qu'il faut s'inscrire pour avoir accès au site, c'est mal indiqué :
https://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...search?page=37

Quant à toi Paradox, ça ne devrait pas tarder, ils prennent rarement plus de 2-3 jours à accepter les demandes.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il y a absolument besoin de ces trucs-là ? Perso je comptais juste dresser moi-même une liste des mes jeux "éligibles" le moment venu et poster ça dans le topic avec l'inscription.

----------


## La Chouette

> Il y a absolument besoin de ces trucs-là ? Perso je comptais juste dresser moi-même une liste des mes jeux "éligibles" le moment venu et poster ça dans le topic avec l'inscription.


Tant qu'il y a une liste, c'est comme tu veux. Le principal, c'est que personne n'ait à fouiller dans ta bibliothèque Steam en essayant de séparer les jeux finis offline, les jeux finis sur d'autres plateformes, les jeux lancés juste pour les cartes, etc.
S'inscrire sur BLAEO, beaucoup le font, mais un simple .txt ou .xls suffit amplement (et est même plus efficace qu'un compte BLAEO mal entretenu).

----------


## Hilikkus

> Il y a absolument besoin de ces trucs-là ? Perso je comptais juste dresser moi-même une liste des mes jeux "éligibles" le moment venu et poster ça dans le topic avec l'inscription.


Pas forcément. A titre perso j'avais fourni une liste dans un txt pour rassembler les jeux en attente éparpillés entre Steam, GOG, Uplay et Origin, ça avait bien fonctionné

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai donc 72 jeux en never played. Et a priori c'est tous des bons, pouf.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai donc 72 jeux en never played. Et a priori c'est tous des bons, pouf.


Les Killing Floor, L4D2, Payday 2... on définit comment si tu les as fini ?  ::siffle::

----------


## La Chouette

> Les Killing Floor, L4D2, Payday 2... on définit comment si tu les as fini ?


Payday 2, tu le considères fini dès que tu l'as lancé, que tu t'es rendu compte que c'était tout pourri et que tu l'as désinstallé  ::trollface:: 
Dans tous les cas, je pense que tu peux considérer ces jeux finis lorsque tu as fini au moins une fois chaque mission disponible, ce qui est beaucoup trop long pour le cadre de l'event.

----------


## Ruvon

> Payday 2, tu le considères fini dès que tu l'as lancé, que tu t'es rendu compte que c'était tout pourrir et que tu l'as désinstallé

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Dans tous les cas l'event du backlog c'est clairement pas fait pour les jeux Multiplayer only, ca n'a aucun interet.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Dans tous les cas, je pense que tu peux considérer ces jeux finis lorsque tu as fini au moins une fois chaque mission disponible, ce qui est beaucoup trop long pour le cadre de l'event.


Left 2 ? Une dizaine d'heures à tout casser (je l'ai déjà marathoné en une session), moitié moins si tu t'en tiens aux cinq campagnes de base avec lesquelles le jeu est sorti (donc hors maps de L4D1, DLC "The Passing" et Cold Stream), qui ont chacune leur "Achievement" (donc facile à vérifier). Le multi est certes un plus, mais ça peut tout à fait se jouer comme un FPS solo.

----------


## Maed Max

Bon sang! Je comptais m'inscrire à la prochaine édition. Du coup, je viens de finir ma liste pour l'event, je suis à un peu près à 200 jeux...  :nawak: 
Je pensais pas en avoir autant, il va me falloir un paquet d'event pour finir tout ça.

----------


## maxtidus10

> C'est sur steamgifts qu'il faut s'inscrire pour avoir accès au site, c'est mal indiqué :
> https://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...search?page=37
> 
> Quant à toi Paradox, ça ne devrait pas tarder, ils prennent rarement plus de 2-3 jours à accepter les demandes.


A ok merci beaucoup j'ai fait mon boulet, bon je suis retourné via ton lien et cette fois j'ai pu m'identifier avec les id steam donc c'est nickel  ::):  J'ai rajouté un petit message de demande d'adhésion. Comme j'ai un niveau CM2 en anglais (ne me tapez pas c'est pas ma f... bon si en fait c'est ma faute  ::P: ), je galère à comprendre le site.

----------


## Paradox

> Payday 2, tu le considères fini dès que tu l'as lancé, que tu t'es rendu compte que c'était tout pourri et que tu l'as désinstallé


Meuh non. Je vais faire mon vieux con, mais c'etait juste genial avant le 4e DLC. Maintenant qu'on a atteint un nombre de DLCs a 3 chiffres forcement, c'est direction la poubelle.

----------


## Akodo

Je pense que je vais m'inscrire à la prochaine session, je viens de vérifier, j'ai une petite 50aine de jeux que j'ai jamais ou presque touché. J'ai fait la liste à la main, la flemme de m'inscrire sur BLAEOmachin là...  :^_^:

----------


## Paradox

> Je pense que je vais m'inscrire à la prochaine session, je viens de vérifier, j'ai une petite 50aine de jeux que j'ai jamais ou presque touché. J'ai fait la liste à la main, la flemme de m'inscrire sur BLAEOmachin là...


T'facon, ca marche po chez moi BLAEO... Je suis tristesse.  :Emo:

----------


## La Chouette

> T'facon, ca marche po chez moi BLAEO... Je suis tristesse.


L'admin t'a répondu sur le topic Steamgifts :
"added to the site - you'll need to set your Steam profile to public when you log in to the site, so it can fetch your gaming info. You can switch it back to private after that"

----------


## Paradox

> L'admin t'a répondu sur le topic Steamgifts :
> "added to the site - you'll need to set your Steam profile to public when you log in to the site, so it can fetch your gaming info. You can switch it back to private after that"


J'ai deja sync mes infos mais lorsque je le fais je n'ai rien dans les listes. ("never played" par exemple)

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai deja sync mes infos mais lorsque je le fais je n'ai rien dans les listes. ("never played" par exemple)


Ton profil Steam est actuellement privé. Je ne sais pas combien de temps tu l'as laissé public, mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux le laisser quelques heures, le temps que la synchro se fasse bien (ça peut prendre longtemps).

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai deja sync mes infos mais lorsque je le fais je n'ai rien dans les listes. ("never played" par exemple)


Oui, il faut organiser les jeux manuellement, ca ne fait pas tout pour toi...  ::siffle::

----------


## Paradox

> Ton profil Steam est actuellement privé. Je ne sais pas combien de temps tu l'as laissé public, mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux le laisser quelques heures, le temps que la synchro se fasse bien (ça peut prendre longtemps).


Je l'avais laisse une heure lors de la synchro.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, il faut organiser les jeux manuellement, ca ne fait pas tout pour toi...


"Never played" aussi ? Si oui, ca n'a pas grand interet.

----------


## madgic

> Je l'avais laisse une heure lors de la synchro.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> "Never played" aussi ? Si oui, ca n'a pas grand interet.


Il y en a qui laisse tourner les jeux (ou utilise des logiciels pour ça) pour avoir les cartes sans y jouer. Donc on peut du temps passé sur un jeu et ne l'avoir jamais essayé.

----------


## La Chouette

> Je l'avais laisse une heure lors de la synchro.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> "Never played" aussi ? Si oui, ca n'a pas grand interet.


Si un jeu a 0 minutes de temps de jeu, il va dans les never played. Si un jeu a des achievements et que tu les as tous, il va dans completed. Le reste, c'est à faire manuellement (même le rangement automatique dans completed n'est pas toujours pertinent... j'ai les deux achievements de The Witness et j'ai pourtant encore pas mal de puzzles à finir).

----------


## Ruvon

C'est toujours intéressant comme question ; à partir de quand on considère (à titre personnel, pas selon un critère extérieur) on a fini un jeu ? C'est clairement dépendant du type de jeu, comme tu le précises avec The Witness. J'en parlais un peu y a de nombreuses lunes ici mais j'ai pas de réponse universelle (et même si j'ai pas abandonné la lutte, mon backlog résiste : quand je termine un jeu, j'en récupère un autre...).

----------


## ercete

J'ai une furieuse envie de participer et un manque flagrant de temps pour jouer.
Je passe la main encore cette saison mais vous perdez rien pour attendre !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> C'est toujours intéressant comme question ; à partir de quand on considère (à titre personnel, pas selon un critère extérieur) on a fini un jeu ? C'est clairement dépendant du type de jeu, comme tu le précises avec The Witness. J'en parlais un peu y a de nombreuses lunes ici mais j'ai pas de réponse universelle (et même si j'ai pas abandonné la lutte, mon backlog résiste : quand je termine un jeu, j'en récupère un autre...).


Quand tu as fini l'histoire/quete principale? (En tout cas dans le cadre de l'event. Pour les jeux sans fin précise c'est une autre histoire).

----------


## Ruvon

> Quand tu as fini l'histoire/quete principale? (En tout cas dans le cadre de l'event. Pour les jeux sans fin précise c'est une autre histoire).


Dans le cadre de l'event, ok ; en fait il faudrait préciser : quand est-ce que tu en as fini avec un jeu ? Le fait d'avoir fini Prey (exemple gratuit, jouez-y, pub pub) en empruntant UNE voie, est-ce que j'ai vraiment vu tout ce que le jeu avait à me proposer ? Même si j'ai vu la fin, je sais qu'il existe une façon d'y jouer que je n'ai pas essayée. Et là encore, c'est très personnel.

Mais c'est trop global comme réflexion, dans le cadre de l'event, le but est de passer la ligne d'arrivée. C'est la limite du concept mais l'objectif c'est quand même d'aller au delà de ça et de profiter de ses jeux autant qu'on en a envie.

----------


## madgic

Il y a un problème aussi avec les jeux à sauvegarde unique ou quand on perd la partie est supprimé, genre this war is mine, Spelunky ou beholder. On peut perdre plusieurs fois avant de réussir à finir une partie et donc passer beaucoup de temps.

----------


## Ruvon

> Il y a un problème aussi avec les jeux à sauvegarde unique ou quand on perd la partie est supprimé, genre this war is mine, Spelunky ou beholder. On peut perdre plusieurs fois avant de réussir à finir une partie et donc passer beaucoup de temps.


Mmm si j'étais taquin, je dirais que dans This war of Mine ou Beholder il y a alors une différence entre finir une partie et gagner une partie. Donc on pourrait finir un jeu sans "gagner" ? Ou c'est implicite que quand une partie se termine, il faut que ce soit la "bonne" fin ?  ::trollface:: 

"Finir" Stalker 

Spoiler Alert! 


en arrivant au Monolithe pour voir une "fausse" fin

, est-ce vraiment avoir fini Stalker ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est vraiment une question d'appréciation personnelle. Après y avoir passé des centaines d'heures j'estime avoir "fini" Skyrim alors que je n'ai jamais été bien loin dans la quête principale. Pareil pour X2.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai une furieuse envie de participer et un manque flagrant de temps pour jouer.
> Je passe la main encore cette saison mais vous perdez rien pour attendre !


Je pense que je vais passer mon tour encore une fois sur cette édition pour les mêmes raisons: encore moins de temps pour jouer qu'avant, et le peu de temps que j'ai je le passe sur des jeux auxquels on peut jouer 30 min par-ci par-là, genre Elite Dangerous, Rocket League, TESO... 
J'ai de plus en plus de bons, voir très bons jeux solo à faire mais j'ai du mal à les finir du fait de mon temps de jeu sporadique: quand je reprends le jeu, je sais plus où j'en suis, ce qu'il faut faire, quelles sont les touches, etc... J'ai Rise of The Tomb Raider, Mad Max et Sleeping Dogs en cours par exemple, pas sûr que j'arrive à les boucler.

Du coup un event comme ça sur un mois, c'est trop juste pour finir quoi que ce soit, même un jeu solo de 6h je pense pas y arriver.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Elite : Dangerous en session de 30 minutes, tu fais quoi ? J'ai l'impression que c'est ce qu'il me faut juste pour décoller, aller du point A au point B et atterrir.

----------


## Paradox

> Il y en a qui laisse tourner les jeux (ou utilise des logiciels pour ça) pour avoir les cartes sans y jouer. Donc on peut du temps passé sur un jeu et ne l'avoir jamais essayé.


Pas mon genre. Par contre, ce que je veux dire c'est que j'ai rien dans la liste "Never played" et que ce n'est pas possible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Elite : Dangerous en session de 30 minutes, tu fais quoi ? J'ai l'impression que c'est ce qu'il me faut juste pour décoller, aller du point A au point B et atterrir.


Il joue Korben Dallas  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Elite : Dangerous en session de 30 minutes, tu fais quoi ? J'ai l'impression que c'est ce qu'il me faut juste pour décoller, aller du point A au point B et atterrir.


C'est suffisant pour me faire un run passager dans le système où je suis (10min de trajet + le stack de missions). Mais ça reste court, quand j'ai que 30 min je pars plutôt sur RL.

----------


## Paradox

> "Finir" Stalker 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> en arrivant au Monolithe pour voir une "fausse" fin
> 
> , est-ce vraiment avoir fini Stalker ?


J'ai bien aime cette fin ! Serait-ce parce que j'aime 2001 l'odyssee de l'espace ?

----------


## jopopoe

Moi j'en serai clairement, j'adore ce genre d'event !

----------


## alch44

> Je pense que je vais passer mon tour encore une fois sur cette édition pour les mêmes raisons: encore moins de temps pour jouer qu'avant, et le peu de temps que j'ai je le passe sur des jeux auxquels on peut jouer 30 min par-ci par-là, genre Elite Dangerous, Rocket League, TESO... 
> J'ai de plus en plus de bons, voir très bons jeux solo à faire mais j'ai du mal à les finir du fait de mon temps de jeu sporadique: quand je reprends le jeu, je sais plus où j'en suis, ce qu'il faut faire, quelles sont les touches, etc... J'ai Rise of The Tomb Raider, Mad Max et Sleeping Dogs en cours par exemple, pas sûr que j'arrive à les boucler.
> 
> Du coup un event comme ça sur un mois, c'est trop juste pour finir quoi que ce soit, même un jeu solo de 6h je pense pas y arriver.


Je me retrouve bien dans ce discours  :ouaiouai: ... l'idée me plaisait beaucoup mais je n'aurai sans doute pas le temps non plus... Quand tu n'as que 30 minutes par ci par là, ben tu joues à ce qui est jouable sans trop de prise de tete... !
Excellente idée en tous les cas!  ::wub::

----------


## Paradox

> Si un jeu a 0 minutes de temps de jeu, il va dans les never played. Si un jeu a des achievements et que tu les as tous, il va dans completed. Le reste, c'est à faire manuellement (même le rangement automatique dans completed n'est pas toujours pertinent... j'ai les deux achievements de The Witness et j'ai pourtant encore pas mal de puzzles à finir).


Merci pour les explications.

Pour etre totalement honnete, je ne suis pour l'instant interesse que par la liste "Never played" de BLAEO. Apres je verrais pour arranger un peu tout cas a ma sauce.

----------


## sebarnolds

Pour moi, finir un jeu, c'est arriver à la fin (je parle des jeux solos évidemment, avec une histoire avec un début et une fin). Si je fais pas toutes les quêtes ou tous les DLCs, il est quand même fini. Rien n'empêche après de ré-installer un jeu que j'ai fini auparavant si je l'ai bien aimé.

----------


## Nono

> Pour moi, finir un jeu, c'est arriver à la fin (je parle des jeux solos évidemment, avec une histoire avec un début et une fin).


Ce n'est pas toujours aussi simple.
- Il y a des jeux solos où les parcours sont différents d'un personnage à l'autre. Dans The Cave, pour finir les niveaux de tous les persos, il faut recommencer le jeu au moins trois fois.
- Il y a des jeux bizarres que je n'ai jamais essayé (dieu m'en préserve), mais il parait qu'il faut recommencer le jeu X fois pour avoir la vraie-fin-de-la-mort-qui-tue-trop-psychologique-tu-peux-pas-test (Nier: Automata)
- Il y a des jeux avec une fin pour rigolos, et une fin plus hardcore. Par exemple, la première fin de Super Meat Boy m'a suffi amplement. Je ne me suis pas senti capable d'aller plus loin.
- Il y a parfois plusieurs façon d'aborder le gameplay. Dans Faster Than Light, vaincre le boss avec le vaisseau de base, c'est déjà formidable, et on peut s'arrêter là. Mais ça signifie connaître une seule variante de gameplay parmi des tonnes de vaisseaux différents.

Dans ces cas-là, j'ai un autre critère de complétion. Soit je sais que je n'y reviendrai plus jamais, et je considère réellement le jeu comme terminé. C'est aussi la règle que j'applique aux jeux multis.
Soit il y a une chance que j'y revienne un jour, quand j'aurais revendu mes enfants et claqué la porte de mon job. Et là je mets le jeu "en attente".

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, je m'arrête au premier run. The Cave, je l'ai fini. J'ai prévu de le relancer, mais il est quand même terminé à mes yeux. Je ne vise pas le 100%. Idem pour ce qui est des fins cachées. Un passage sur Youtube me suffit pour voir les autres fins. Rien n'empêche d'y revenir plus tard. Je dois encore relancer The Witcher 2 pour faire le chemin avec Roche par exemple.

----------


## Hyeud

The cave, juste faire tous les persos sans aller au 100% c'est pas mal, vu que chaque personnage a son propre niveau.

----------


## Nicibg

Comment s'inscrit-on à la prochaine session ? x) Je dois avoir 600 jeux dans ma bibliothèque, que je n'ai pas encore fait :/

----------


## La Chouette

> Comment s'inscrit-on à la prochaine session ? x) Je dois avoir 600 jeux dans ma bibliothèque, que je n'ai pas encore fait :/


Normalement, ça se fera tout simplement sur le topic/par MP (selon ce que préfère Orkestra).

----------


## madgic

> Normalement, ça se fera tout simplement sur le topic/par MP (selon ce que préfère Orkestra).


C'est lui qui Orkestre  ::ninja:: 

Sinon normalement les inscriptions commencent dans quelques jours. En attendant tu peux préparer une liste ta liste de jeu que tu n'as pas commencés  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est lui qui Orkestre 
> 
> Sinon normalement les inscriptions commencent dans quelques jours. En attendant tu peux préparer une liste ta liste de jeu que tu n'as pas commencés


J'ai déjà fait le jeu de mots dans le titre du topic, va t'en trouver un autre  ::ninja::

----------


## Nicibg

Je comprend pas trop pourquoi vous parlez de faire des listes des jeux non joués ? c'est incroyablement chiant et inutile, non ?
Il y a https://www.lorenzostanco.com/lab/steam/
Vous pouvez afficher les jeux d'une bibliothèque, les classer par "user rating" (pour éviter de naviguer trop de temps dans les jeux pourris obtenus gratuitement on-se-sais-où), et afficher le temps de jeux.
Et là vous verrez tout de suite les jeux plutôt bien notés sur steam, auxquels la personne n'a jamais joué... non ?
Comment vous avez fait pour choisir les jeux à conseiller à d'autres personnes autrement ? lol j'imagine la galère pour ceux qui se font chier à faire des listes, et ceux qui fouillent dans des bibliothèques de plusieurs milliers de jeux ! x)

----------


## Mordicus

Des listes de plusieurs milliers de jeux, ça peut poser problème en effet ! Moi, j'en ai une centaine éparpillée sur plusieurs plate-formes (Steam, Gog, Humble, Uplay...) du coup, j'ai préféré faire une liste toute con sous google doc. Ce n'est pas si terrible. Ça permet aussi de virer les jeux auxquels je ne veux pas jouer, comme les fonds de bundle et les machins gratuits. D'ailleurs, je pense que la liste de chacun ne devrait comporter que des jeux auxquels la personne comptait de toute façon jouer un jour ou l'autre (typiquement : des jeux achetés en conscience). C'est pas au type qui choisit le jeu de faire le tri dans le bordel de l'autre.

----------


## La Chouette

> Je comprend pas trop pourquoi vous parlez de faire des listes des jeux non joués ? c'est incroyablement chiant et inutile, non ?
> Il y a https://www.lorenzostanco.com
> Vous pouvez afficher les jeux d'une bibliothèque, les classer par "user rating" (pour éviter de naviguer trop de temps dans les jeux pourris obtenus gratuitement on-se-sais-où), et afficher le temps de jeux.
> Et là vous verrez tout de suite les jeux plutôt bien notés sur steam, auxquels la personne n'a jamais joué... non ?
> Comment vous avez fait pour choisir les jeux à conseiller à d'autres personnes autrement ? lol j'imagine la galère pour ceux qui se font chier à faire des listes, et ceux qui fouillent dans des bibliothèques de plusieurs milliers de jeux ! x)


Plusieurs problèmes avec ça : certains lancent leurs jeux pour obtenir des cartes Steam (donc temps de jeu non nul sans y avoir joué), certains possèdent le même jeu sur plusieurs plate-formes et l'ont déjà fini ailleurs que sur Steam (ou en mode offline). Et une bonne note, ça ne suffit pas à faire un jeu qui plait. L'avantage de faire une liste, c'est de pouvoir choisir exactement ce qu'il y a dedans et ce qu'on peut te proposer. Certains n'aiment pas les jeux d'horreur, ce serait dommage de leur proposer Outlast juste parce qu'il a 95% d'opinions positives.
Donc oui, ça peut potentiellement être chiant de faire une liste la première fois (les fois suivantes, t'as juste à l'actualiser, c'est bien plus rapide), mais comme ça, tu es sûr de passer un bon event au lieu de jouer à des jeux qui ne te plaisent pas et d'envoyer 50 MPs parce que tu ne peux pas faire tourner les jeux qu'on t'a proposé.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> C'est pas au type qui choisit le jeu de faire le tri dans le bordel de l'autre.


Ca n'aurait pas pu être mieux résumé. C'est une question de respect et de politesse pour la personne qui va choisir pour toi, je ne pense pas que ce soit trop demander.

----------


## Orkestra

> Comment s'inscrit-on à la prochaine session ? x) Je dois avoir 600 jeux dans ma bibliothèque, que je n'ai pas encore fait :/


Ici ou par MP, ça m'est égal. À partir du 15 (mais j'écrirais un petit mot ici pour lancer les hostilités).
Je ne suis pas très réactif en ce moment mais à partir du moment où je serai rentré chez moi ça ira mieux !  ::): 

Pour ce qui est des listes, ça a déjà été dit mais chacun fait comme il veut, l'essentiel étant que ça soit facilement lisible pour la personne qui choisira les jeux.
J'avoue que j'ai personnellement une préférence pour BLAEO, avec les vignettes affichées, je trouve ça extrêmement clair et efficace, mais ce n'est pas possible pour ceux qui n'ont pas tous leurs jeux sur steam par exemple...

De toute façon, je m'en fous, la seule raison pour laquelle j'ai voulu être chef d'orchestre ( :Cigare: ) de cet event, c'est pour choisir 4 jeux pourris à quelqu'un et être intouchable !

----------


## Vaykadji

> choisir 4 jeux pourris à quelqu'un et être intouchable !


1) Internet n'oublie rien
2) La vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid

 ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

J'espère que je tomberai sur toi  :Fourbe:  ::trollface::  :Death:

----------


## Paradox

> 1) Internet n'oublie rien
> 2) La vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid


Je n'aurais pas mieux dit.  :Clap:

----------


## Franky Mikey

D'où l'avantage de faire soi-même sa liste, et d'exclure d'office les jeux clairement pourris.  :B):

----------


## Paradox

> D'où l'avantage de faire soi-même sa liste, et d'exclure d'office les jeux clairement pourris.


Clairement. Mais comme dit plus haut c'est aussi du respect pour les autres.

L'ennui etant quand meme d'avoir un outil pour shortlister (intelligemment) tout ca, parce qu'a un certain moment de "collectionnite aigue", il devient complique de faire une liste des jeux a jouer (qui peut etre differente de "never played"), et qui corresponde aux criteres de l'event.

Je me demande jusqu'a quel point ce serait plus complique de faire un script soi-meme...  ::ninja::

----------


## Olima

En même temps l'idée c'est de lancer des jeux qu'on a pas faits, alors à part certains trucs issus de bundles indiegala, savoir si le jeu nous plaît ou pas, ça fait partie de la découverte et de l'event (sinon faut tous les tester avant ?) Ou alors j'ai pas pigé le principe, mais moi ça m'a permis de faire des jeux très chouettes comme The Fall ou Dex alors que je les avais lancés une demi-heure et que ça m'avait gonflé à la base. (A l'inverse, des trucs qui me tentaient comme Dropsy ou Claire se sont révélés de la torture.)
(Et pour les events précédents, il y avait une règle il me semble qui disait de choisir des jeux avec au minimum un user rating "positif" sur steam. Quant aux gens qui ont des backlogs énormes, souvent ils ont aussi plein de jeux assez connus en non joués dans leur liste, donc le choix est encore moins difficile (d'après mon expérience). )

----------


## Supergounou

Pareil que Olima, j'aimais bien l'idée de faire des découvertes. Je me souviendrai toujours de Lucretia qui m'a proposé TokiTori2 et de Acdctabs avec Hell Yeah pour les éditions précédentes, 2 jeux que j'ai particulièrement aimé alors que sans ça je ne les aurais certainement jamais lancé.

Pis il s'agit d'extraire 5 jeux dans un backlog, pas de tous les notifier "celui-là est bien, celui-là moyen, celui-ci est super, celui-là tu peux directement le virer, etc...", ça peut aller très vite, cf Acdctabs qui m'a improvisé une liste en 6mn top chrono, alors que mon backlog doit contenir +/- 1500 jeux.

Après je me plierai évidement aux exigences pour la prochaine édition, si une liste il faut, une liste je ferai.

----------


## madgic

Moi j'aime bien cherché dans le backlog des gens.

Bon par contre il faut qu'on puisse y accéder sans que le navigateur crash  ::siffle::

----------


## Olima

Après bien sûr, moi j'ai essayer de virer de ma liste BLAEO  ce qui a l'air trop gros pour ma config (mais ça aussi, dur à tester avant de le lancer), des jeux que j'ai déjà faits hors steam, et inversement, j'ai ajouté dans ma liste "never played" des jeux à peine entamés ou qui ont été lancés juste pour les cartes. Bref, c'est bien de préparer un poil sa liste oui, je dis pas le contraire (juste que ça serait un peu dommage de faire une sélection trop restreinte dans des jeux pas testés). Mais ça doit être plus dur pour Baalim en effet   ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pis il s'agit d'extraire 5 jeux dans un backlog, pas de tous les notifier "celui-là est bien, celui-là moyen, celui-ci est super, celui-là tu peux directement le virer, etc...", ça peut aller très vite, cf Acdctabs qui m'a improvisé une liste en 6mn top chrono, alors que mon backlog doit contenir +/- 1500 jeux.


Tu as tout fini ? Tu veux que je t'en refasse une ? :D

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Après bien sûr, moi j'ai essayer de virer de ma liste BLAEO  ce qui a l'air trop gros pour ma config


Tu peux toujours te faire une autre liste juste pour l'event  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> En même temps l'idée c'est de lancer des jeux qu'on a pas faits, alors à part certains trucs issus de bundles indiegala, savoir si le jeu nous plaît ou pas, ça fait partie de la découverte et de l'event (sinon faut tous les tester avant ?) Ou alors j'ai pas pigé le principe, mais moi ça m'a permis de faire des jeux très chouettes comme The Fall ou Dex alors que je les avais lancés une demi-heure et que ça m'avait gonflé à la base. (A l'inverse, des trucs qui me tentaient comme Dropsy ou Claire se sont révélés de la torture.)
> (Et pour les events précédents, il y avait une règle il me semble qui disait de choisir des jeux avec au minimum un user rating "positif" sur steam. Quant aux gens qui ont des backlogs énormes, souvent ils ont aussi plein de jeux assez connus en non joués dans leur liste, donc le choix est encore moins difficile (d'après mon expérience). )


Personnellement, je ne parlais pas de biaiser positivement la liste, l'idee etant plus l'inverse : eliminer les jeux auxquels on sait qu'on vait une reaction epidermique.

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais pas con. Je vais virer ceux dont je suis sûr que je ne jouerai jamais, et laisser ceux que je ne connais pas, pour d'éventuelles surprises  ::): 




> Tu as tout fini ? Tu veux que je t'en refasse une ? :D


Ça va aller merci, avec mes exams blancs dans moins d'un mois je vais attendre patiemment le début de l'event!

----------


## Paradox

> Pareil que Olima, j'aimais bien l'idée de faire des découvertes. Je me souviendrai toujours de Lucretia qui m'a proposé TokiTori2 et de Acdctabs avec Hell Yeah pour les éditions précédentes, 2 jeux que j'ai particulièrement aimé alors que sans ça je ne les aurais certainement jamais lancé.
> 
> Pis il s'agit d'extraire 5 jeux dans un backlog, pas de tous les notifier "celui-là est bien, celui-là moyen, celui-ci est super, celui-là tu peux directement le virer, etc...", ça peut aller très vite, cf Acdctabs qui m'a improvisé une liste en 6mn top chrono, alors que mon backlog doit contenir +/- 1500 jeux.
> 
> Après je me plierai évidement aux exigences pour la prochaine édition, si une liste il faut, une liste je ferai.


Je suis pas sur que tout le monde soit aussi rapide. Apres, a moins de t'arreter dans un ordre quel qu'il soit (alphabetique, aleatoire, etc) sur les 5 premiers jeux, c'est difficile de faire ca, et encore faut-il avoir une bonne culture videoludique.

Ajoute a ca le drop des scores Steam suite a la masse de petits chinois qui lache des reviews negatives, difficile d'ajouter ca comme critere de choix...

----------


## Supergounou

> Ajoute a ca le drop des scores Steam suite a la masse de petits chinois qui lache des reviews negatives, difficile d'ajouter ca comme critere de choix...


Ah oui effectivement, si pour chaque jeux de la liste tu vas check les avis sur Steam, ça risque d'être un peu compliqué  ::o: 
Je te souhaite de ne pas tomber sur Baalim! ^^

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Faites pas comme si baalim participait à l'event  ::trollface::

----------


## Olima

> Tu peux toujours te faire une autre liste juste pour l'event


Non mais ça va, les seuls "gros" jeux que je peux avoir sont assez rares, des trucs trouvés dans des bundles en général, je peux les trier rapidos. Le reste, c'est ça passe ou ça casse mais je peux pas tout tester à l'avance (exemple : Dark Souls oui, Dead cells non... :/ )

----------


## Supergounou

> Faites pas comme si baalim participait à l'event


J'ai espoir à chaque fois  :Emo: 

J'ai envie de le voir souffrir  :Emo:   :Emo: 
(Baalim hein, pas la personne qui devra lui choisir les jeux, je ne suis pas sadique à ce point)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Enfin, on sait jamais, il y a deja eu un miracle, il a commencé à jouer ET FINIR ses jeux.

----------


## sebarnolds

Perso, pour choisir les jeux pour l'event, je choisis dans le backlog de l'autre personnes des jeux que j'ai déjà finis et aimés ou du genre qui me plait. J'irai jamais choisir un obscur jeu dont personne n'a jamais entendu parler.

----------


## Paradox

> Enfin, on sait jamais, il y a deja eu un miracle, il a commencé à jouer ET FINIR ses jeux.


Tu devrais checker son profil Steam. C'est pas la norme apparemment.  :nawak: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai espoir à chaque fois 
> 
> J'ai envie de le voir souffrir  
> (Baalim hein, pas la personne qui devra lui choisir les jeux, je ne suis pas sadique à ce point)


Faut lui faire choisir ses jeux ! Et apres tu relances un reroll aleatoire.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Tu devrais checker son profil Steam. C'est pas la norme apparemment. 
> .


Non mais figure toi que ca fait un certain nombre d'années que j'ai cet individu en ami steam, d'où mon utilisation du terme "miracle"  ::trollface::

----------


## banditbandit

Quelqu'un sait si il y une méthode "simple" pour importer une liste steam des jeux dans un fichier excel.
Je suis en train de voir si je peux faire du format cvs ou si faut que je me tape une macro pour faire le tri et mettre tout ce beau bordel dans de belles colonnes (

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est ce qu'on me dit souvent...  ::trollface::  

).

----------


## Nono

> Clairement. Mais comme dit plus haut c'est aussi du respect pour les autres.
> 
> L'ennui etant quand meme d'avoir un outil pour shortlister (intelligemment) tout ca, parce qu'a un certain moment de "collectionnite aigue", il devient complique de faire une liste des jeux a jouer (qui peut etre differente de "never played"), et qui corresponde aux criteres de l'event.
> 
> Je me demande jusqu'a quel point ce serait plus complique de faire un script soi-meme...


Ça m'a pris trois soirées de faire une liste personnalisé assez précise de mes jeux possédés (et je n'en ai que 350). C'est pas de la tarte en effet.
L'avantage, c'est que une fois fini, c'est assez rapide à mettre à jour.

----------


## Ruvon

> Quelqu'un sait si il y une méthode "simple" pour importer une liste steam des jeux dans un fichier excel.
> Je suis en train de voir si je peux faire du format cvs ou si faut que je me tape une macro pour faire le tri et mettre tout ce beau bordel dans de belles colonnes (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> c'est ce qu'on me dit souvent...  
> 
> ).


Si tu lies ton compte Steam sur IsThereAnyDeal, tu peux aller voir ta collection puis l'exporter en cvs. Je viens de le faire, ça te fait un tableau très moche avec le nom du jeu et dans mon cas une mention Uncategorized, semblant vouloir dire que sur ITAD tu peux les classer mais je ne sais pas comment on fait, jamais essayé.

Si ça a pu t'aider  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Non mais figure toi que ca fait un certain nombre d'années que j'ai cet individu en ami steam, d'où mon utilisation du terme "miracle"


Je ne peux qu'imaginer ce qu'entrapercevoir cette decheance d'un ami Steam a pu avoir comme effets sur ta psyche  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça m'a pris trois soirées de faire une liste personnalisé assez précise de mes jeux possédés (et je n'en ai que 350). C'est pas de la tarte en effet.
> L'avantage, c'est que une fois fini, c'est assez rapide à mettre à jour.


Facile a mettre a jour si tu le fais regulierement lorsque tu achetes des trucs et que tu n'instant buy pas. Sinon, je ne suis pas convaincu que ca le soit...

----------


## La Chouette

> Je ne peux qu'imaginer ce qu'entrapercevoir cette decheance d'un ami Steam a pu avoir comme effets sur ta psyche 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Facile a mettre a jour si tu le fais regulierement lorsque tu achetes des trucs et que tu n'instant buy pas. Sinon, je ne suis pas convaincu que ca le soit...


La mettre à jour une ou deux fois par mois en te fiant à la liste "lancés récemment" de Steam et à ton historique d'achats, c'est assez rapide. Même si tu ne le fais qu'une fois tous les trois mois, juste avant les events, ça devrait pas prendre plus d'une heure, à moins d'acheter des bundles Groupees (et encore, vu que ces jeux-là, personne n'en veut dans sa liste).

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je ne peux qu'imaginer ce qu'entrapercevoir cette decheance d'un ami Steam a pu avoir comme effets sur ta psyche .


Comment tu crois que j'en suis venue à me preoccuper de l'etat de mon backlog et d'importer cet event sur cpc?  ::trollface::

----------


## Paradox

> La mettre à jour une ou deux fois par mois en te fiant à la liste "lancés récemment" de Steam et à ton historique d'achats, c'est assez rapide. Même si tu ne le fais qu'une fois tous les trois mois, juste avant les events, ça devrait pas prendre plus d'une heure, à moins d'acheter des bundles Groupees (et encore, vu que ces jeux-là, personne n'en veut dans sa liste).


Non, j'ai l'impression que ma liste enfle vraiment lors des soldes Steam et lorsque certains jeux du Monthly ne plaisent pas a une copine. Du coup, ca ne change pas pendant longtemps et puis d'un coup, j'ai entre 15-30 jeux de plus (plus des DLCs ou autre). Du coup, c'est assez difficile de savoir ou l'on en est. Surtout qu'avec le boulot l'annee derniere, j'ai a peine commence certains jeux, sans compter les jeux multi auxquels je ne joue que lorsqu'un ou plusieurs amis sont de la partie, etc. Donc ca fonctionne plutot par phase, tant l'achat que le jeu en lui-meme, ce qui rend le suivi assez brouillon...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment tu crois que j'en suis venue à me preoccuper de l'etat de mon backlog et d'importer cet event sur cpc?


Pure cruaute ?  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

> La mettre à jour une ou deux fois par mois en te fiant à la liste "lancés récemment" de Steam et à ton historique d'achats, c'est assez rapide. Même si tu ne le fais qu'une fois tous les trois mois, juste avant les events, ça devrait pas prendre plus d'une heure, à moins d'acheter des bundles Groupees (et encore, vu que ces jeux-là, personne n'en veut dans sa liste).


Perso, j'ai pris un certain temps pour avoir mon tableur dans Google Drive (avec état Terminé, Pas sorti, Abandonné et Reporté à plus tard + bonus inclus tels que OST et artbooks + boutique d'où vient le jeu). Maintenant, je garde les e-mails de confirmation d'achat dans ma boîte mail principale tant que je n'ai pas mis à jour le tableur. Une fois que c'est fait, le mail est rangé dans un répertoire de ma boite mail.

----------


## Paradox

> Perso, j'ai pris un certain temps pour avoir mon tableur dans Google Drive (avec état Terminé, Pas sorti, Abandonné et Reporté à plus tard + bonus inclus tels que OST et artbooks + boutique d'où vient le jeu). Maintenant, je garde les e-mails de confirmation d'achat dans ma boîte mail principale tant que je n'ai pas mis à jour le tableur. Une fois que c'est fait, le mail est rangé dans un répertoire de ma boite mail.


Dit comme ca, ca demande quand meme un sacre boulot.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah, les gens organisés...  ::O:

----------


## Haraban

Salut.

J'ai découvert l'event via l'article de CPC, et je me suis dis que ce serait sympa de participer à la prochaine édition.
Du coup j'en serais, et je vais de ce pas créer une liste des jeux de mon backlog.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi ça m'emmerde, si je présente mon backlog on va me demander d'y jouer  ::ninja:: .

----------


## sebarnolds

> Dit comme ca, ca demande quand meme un sacre boulot.


Ca a demandé du boulot la premier fois, mais maintenant, j'achète pas des jeux toutes les semaines. C'est un peu plus chiant dans le cas de bundles vu qu'il y a plusieurs jeux à ajouter, mais ça va  ::):

----------


## Dorwin

Hello, 

Je suis persuadé d'avoir acheté des jeux intéressants sur le coup mais qui sont restés cachés dans mon backlog ensuite. 
Je suis donc partant pour participer à cet event (avec l'aide de BLAEO)

----------


## Nono

> Facile a mettre a jour si tu le fais regulierement lorsque tu achetes des trucs et que tu n'instant buy pas. Sinon, je ne suis pas convaincu que ca le soit...


J'ai déjà ce réflexe, puisqu'autrefois je mettais à jour ma base Gamekult dès que j'achetais un jeu. Mais leur base est incomplète, et j'avais besoin de lister plus d'informations sur mes jeux (genre les numéros de licence).

Et puis je suis indépendant maintenant.

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai déjà ce réflexe, puisqu'autrefois je mettais à jour ma base Gamekult dès que j'achetais un jeu. Mais leur base est incomplète, et j'avais besoin de lister plus d'informations sur mes jeux (genre les numéros de licence).
> 
> Et puis je suis indépendant maintenant.


Je n'ai pas ce reflexe, forcement, derriere, c'est plus difficile a gerer... surtout avec une biblio avec ~700 jeux...

----------


## Orkestra

Et hop, c'est le moment de vous inscrire pour le quatrième event du backlog ! Il vous reste seize jours pour finir ce que vous étiez en train de faire et vous lancer à plein temps dans...

*L'event du backlog, épisode 4 :
LET'S TURN OUR BACKLOG INTO PISCES !

*

Vous avez jusqu'au 31 janvier inclus pour vous inscrire ici, sur le topic de CPC gifts ou en m'envoyant un MP. *Merci aux nouveaux venus de me préciser qu'ils s'inscrivent pour la première fois* dans leur message, ça me facilitera la tâche pour mettre à jour les infos sur la spreadsheet ! Si vous avez un compte BLAEO, ou une liste de jeux accessible en ligne, dont vous comptez vous servir pour l'event, j'aurais besoin du lien aussi. Quoi qu'il arrive, merci de faciliter au maximum la tâche de celui ou celle qui sera chargé de sélectionner vos jeux pour l'event !

L'event se déroulera du *1er au 28 février*.

Comme d'habitude, *vous devrez choisir 4 jeux pour votre binôme plus un cinquième, optionnel, qui ait un rapport avec le thème de l'eau* (février : verseaux - beurk -, poissons - ouais ! - tout ça quoi...) Vous pouvez vous référer à Howlongtobeat pour sélectionner au moins un jeu de moins de 5 heures, au moins un jeu de moins de 10 heures et de toute façon, sauf instruction particulière de votre binôme, des jeux de 10/15 heures maximum !

Je ferai certainement un petit gift en fin d'event sur le même modèle que celui de Madgicsystem la dernière fois, pour ceux qui auront terminé au moins un jeu.

Pour le reste, Je copie-colle le post de La Chouette en première page qui résume très bien tout ce qu'il y a a savoir. C'est parti !




> Vous allez vous voir assigné de manière aléatoire un autre  canard qui choisira pour vous *4 jeux de votre backlog Steam* auxquels vous  n'avez jamais joué. (OK si vous l'avez idle pour les cartes du moment  qu'il n'y a pas d'achievement de débloqué) ou que vous n'avez jamais eu le courage de finir. - Si vous êtes inscrit sur  BLAEO, vous pouvez donner le lien vers votre liste de never-played, il  est d'ailleurs recommandé de vous y inscrire, ça facilitera la tâche de  votre binôme... ou au moins de faire une liste, ça évitera les rerolls  parce qu'on vous a choisi un jeu dont vous ne voulez vraiment pas http://forum.canardpc.com/image/png;...BJRU5ErkJggg==Des jeux qui vous seront assignés, vous devrez *en finir* *au moins un* (Inutile de débloquer tous les  achievements, mais il faut finir l'histoire principale. Pour les jeux  sans achievements, prenez un screenshot qui prouve que vous avez fini le  jeu).Quand vous choisissez pour quelqu'un d'autre,  merci de choisir des jeux que vous pensez être *bons*/qui ont des *reviews  au moins positives*. Ca peut être tentant de torturer les gens à  coup de baalimades mais ce n'est pas le but.De  même, *pas de jeux longs*, tout le monde n'a pas forcément des tonnes  de temps consacré au jeu, donc merci de choisir parmi les jeux avec une  storyline définie et possiblement pas trop longue (10-15h max, au moins un en dessous de 10h et un en dessous de 5, vous pouvez vous aider d'Howlongtobeat). Du coup, pas de  multiplayer only, jeux en Early Access ou sandbox sans fin.Merci de choisir dans des *genres différents*, par exemple un seul jeu d'horreur.Si  vous avez des précisions pour votre binôme, ajoutez-les dans votre  commentaire (possibilité de faire des jeux plus longs, interdiction de mettre un jeu d'infiltration, PC pas terrible, etc.)S'il y a un  probleme avec le jeu, (difficultés d'ordre techniques, motionsickness,  etc...) vous pouvez demander à ce que le jeu soit remplacé.Une  fois que vous aurez fini, revenez poster une nouveau commentaire, avec  un lien vers votre page d'achievements pour le dit jeu. Si le jeu  n'avait aucun achievement, merci de prendre un screenshot prouvant que  vous avez fini le jeu et de l'uploader sur steam, puis de le poster en  commentaire à la place de la page de stats.Si vous pensez que  vous n'aurez pas assez de temps durant l'event, vous pouvez demander à  commencer plus tôt, je choisirai les jeux pour vous. La date limite  sera pour vous avancée d'autant.Selon l'organisteur, ses moyens etc. il est possible qu'il y ait un ou plusieurs jeux offert(s) à un ou plusieurs participant(s) parmi ceux ayant fini au moins un jeu. 
> 
> *Liens utiles :
> *How Long To Beat
> Plugin Enhanced Steam pour votre browser (Permet de voir entre autre le temps HLTB directement sur la page steam du jeu)
> Outil pour trier la bibliotheque steam de quelqu'un avec differents filtres (rating, genre, OS, tags...)
> 
> *Lien vers la spreadsheet de l'event*

----------


## Ruvon

::lol:: 

Deux commentaires : 

On a que 28 jours pour finir nos jeux alors que les précédents events se déroulaient dans des mois normaux avec au moins 30 jours  :Cell: 

Et Verseau, c'est un signe d'Air. Pas d'Eau. Astrolonoob.  ::ninja::

----------


## RomTaka

Prem's à m'inscrire !  ::): 
Mes jeux pourront être choisis parmi ma liste de jeux pas commencés sur BLAEO.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ouais !!!

Je m'inscris pour la première fois.

J'ai fait une double liste de jeux éligibles, accessible ici : https://drive.google.com/file/d/1S5C...ew?usp=sharing
Pour info, profil Steam : http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197967692485/

Précisions perso :
1. Je joue plutôt beaucoup, donc n'ayez pas de scrupule à m'envoyer dans un "gros" jeu (genre même dans les 30 ou 40 heures, en plus j'aime bien prendre mon temps). Pas forcément besoin de vous casser la tête avec How Long to Beat pour moi.
2. Si la "liste principale" (jeux pas commencés) ne vous inspire pas, il est éventuellement possible (sauf contre-indication du chef d'Orkestre) de piocher *un et un seul jeu* dans ma "liste complémentaire" (jeux laissés en plan) pour arriver au nombre requis - je me sortirai les doigts, me remettrai dedans et le finirai.
3. Si j'ai mis un jeu dans la liste, c'est qu'a priori ça ne me déplairait pas d'y jouer, donc pareil, pas besoin de passer 3 heures à lire les reviews.  :;):  En plus il y a pas mal de titres connus.

----------


## Orkestra

> Deux commentaires : 
> 
> On a que 28 jours pour finir nos jeux alors que les précédents events se déroulaient dans des mois normaux avec au moins 30 jours 
> 
> Et Verseau, c'est un signe d'Air. Pas d'Eau. Astrolonoob.


J'avais déjà fait la remarque pour les 28 jours mais La Chouette, je crois, m'avait signalé que c'était déjà le cas d'un event précédent (qui n'aurait pas duré le mois entier du coup ?), mais je ne sais plus lequel...
Pour Verseau, je m'en fous, le seul signe astrologique qui vaille quelque chose, c'est Poisson !  ::trollface:: 

Et puisque tu écris "on a que 28 jours", je suppose que ça veut dire que tu t'inscris ?  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> J'avais déjà fait la remarque pour les 28 jours mais La Chouette, je crois, m'avait signalé que c'était déjà le cas d'un event précédent (qui n'aurait pas duré le mois entier du coup ?), mais je ne sais plus lequel...
> Pour Verseau, je m'en fous, le seul signe astrologique qui vaille quelque chose, c'est Poisson ! 
> 
> Et puisque tu écris "on a que 28 jours", je suppose que ça veut dire que tu t'inscris ?


Exact, les deux premiers events ont duré 29 jours chacun, il n'y a que le troisième qui a duré un mois complet.

J'en ai profité pour m'inscrire directement, puisque ça reste mois le proprio de la spreadsheet  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour Verseau, je m'en fous, le seul signe astrologique qui vaille quelque chose, c'est Poisson !


Mouais. Tout ça pour faire jouer les gens à Abzû, SOMA, The Aquatic Adventure of the Last Human ou Sakura Beach. Je vois clair dans ton jeu  :tired: 




> Et puisque tu écris "on a que 28 jours", je suppose que ça veut dire que tu t'inscris ?


Oui. Faut que je mette ma liste à jour par contre.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Count me in!

Ma liste de jeux non commencés est ici. Pas d'Early Access ou de multiplayer only pour moi SVP.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je m'inscris ! Ma liste de jeux est dispo sur https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing. Il faut prendre les jeux parmi les lignes blanches (vert=fini, orange=mis de côté, rouge=abandonné, gris=préco/kickstarter/early access).

----------


## madgic

> Je m'inscris ! Ma liste de jeux est dispo sur https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing. Il faut prendre les jeux parmi les lignes blanches (vert=fini, orange=mis de côté, rouge=abandonné, gris=préco/kickstarter/early access).


Ce doc  ::love:: 

Moi aussi je m'inscrit, voici mon BLAEO.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le temps de faire mon backlog et je suis des vôtres ! (dans la journée probablement)

----------


## acdctabs

Je m'inscris. Faut que je mette le BLAEO à jour, si je retrouve comment on fait ...

----------


## Flad

Je pense que je vais sécher cette session à mon grand regret.

----------


## Haraban

Je m'inscris pour la première fois !  ::lol:: 

Voici le lien de ma liste de jeux jamais joué : 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

Pas de consignes particulières. J'ai du temps pour jouer tous les jours, mais des jeux de moins de 15 heures seraient en effet pas mal  :;): .

----------


## darkvador

Salut 
Je m'inscris également. Je trouve le principe super car je ne sais jamais quel jeu lancé quand j'en fini un.
Du coup c'est la première fois que je participe. Ma liste est là :
ma liste

Les temps de jeu viennent d'idle master pour avoir les cartes, je n'ai réellement joué à aucun jeu de la liste.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bon finalement je vais quand même m'inscrire, parce que c'est vraiment chouet cet event quand même.
Voici ma liste de jeux non joués:
https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played

Pareil que plus haut, les temps indiqués ici sont ceux de idle master, je n'ai touché à aucun de ces jeux.
Le libellé "Soon" indique les jeux que j'ai sélectionné pour être les prochains à tester, mais vous pouvez choisir dans l'ensemble de la liste.

----------


## Diantre

Appâté par l'article de CPC, je viens m'inscrire pour la 1ère fois, histoire de péter les rotules d'un ou deux de ces jeux qui me narguent au fond de mon backlog !

Ici ma liste sur BLEAO : https://www.backlog-assassins.net/users/JeanDo/games

J'ai essayé d'écrémer ma liste des never played pour virer les jeux qui ne fonctionnent pas avec l'event, mais il en reste sûrement, surtout que je n'ai pas touché aux jeux dont le nom ne me disait absolument rien - pour éventuellement être surpris !
Si vous êtes motivé, je vous conseille vivement de jeter un oeil à la liste des unfinished (un peu plus bordélique peut-être), il y a beaucoup de très bons jeux auxquels j'ai à peine touché. 
Merci de ne pas me proposer des jeux qui demandent une maîtrise de l'anglais, je suis une quiche. J'ai quelques point&click non traduits, je les ai normalement viré, mais peut-être qu'il en reste qui traînent.

Grosse teuf !

----------


## Mordicus

J'en suis aussi et voici ma liste : 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DK...-heIc6Rze04OSk

----------


## Wulfstan

Je m'inscris également et je suis un nouveau participant.  ::): 

Voici ma liste de jeux que je pense éligibles sur BLEAO, j'ai normalement écrémé les jeux de gestion et les bacs à sable, mais il est possible qu'il en reste quelques uns. Normalement il y a assez de choix pour que ça ne soit pas un problème. Et je vois au moins deux jeux en rapport avec l'eau.

J'ai du temps à disposition pour jouer, donc des choix pouvant aller jusqu'à 50 heures par jeu ne me font pas peur.  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai créé un filtre pour voir ma liste de jeux single player, hors VR (que je joue à part).

J'accepte un jeu qui a moins de 2h de played, car ca fait très longtemps que j'ai pas touché à un jeu normal solo sur mon compte.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai créé un filtre pour voir ma liste de jeux single player, hors VR (que je joue à part).
> 
> J'accepte un jeu qui a moins de 2h de played, car ca fait très longtemps que j'ai pas touché à un jeu normal solo sur mon compte.


Sans vouloir faire ma chieuse, ton filtre laisse encore tout le boulot à la personne qui devra choisir pour toi de faire le tri avec les temps de jeu, etc... Donc en gros tout l'opposé de ce dont on parlait dans les dernieres pages...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'y serais pas cette fois, j'avais déjà pas pu terminer de jeu dans la précédente édition, mais avec le petit qui grandit j'ai bon espoir qu'il arrive à faire ses nuits pour la prochaine session, du coup je serai de retour parmi vous.

Bon jeu à tous  :^_^:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Sans vouloir faire ma chieuse, ton filtre laisse encore tout le boulot à la personne qui devra choisir pour toi de faire le tri avec les temps de jeu, etc... Donc en gros tout l'opposé de ce dont on parlait dans les dernieres pages...


Si tu laisses le filtre se charger (ca prend une dizaine de secondes), les jeux sont classés du plus joué au moins joué, donc tout en bas, il y a tous les jeux solo que je n'ai jamais touché.

Il y a en a un certain nombre, si ca fait trop, je peux faire une short list sans soucis.

----------


## Chiff

Yo !

*Je m'inscris pour cette nouvelle édition* !

Mon BLAEO avec mes jeux jamais essayés (Pas tenir compte du temps joué idle master toussa...) : https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played

----------


## Vaykadji

suite aux manifestations populaires, voir mon inscriptions plus bas.

----------


## Dorwin

Et un de plus (pour la 1ere fois)
mon backlog BLAEO des never played est ici

Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas de consignes mais je pense que je vais le regretter  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

> Je m'inscris aussi: mon backlog.
> 
> Consignes: 
> - je ne joue pas à une suite s'il y a un opus précédent que je n'ai pas fait (donc pas me proposer Dishonored 2 puisque je n'ai pas encore fait le 1), sauf si les jeux ne se suivent pas (style GTA)
> - je n'aime pas les jeux en ligne "de compétition", s'il y a une composante online, ça ne me dérange pas, mais ne m'obligez pas à jouer avec ou contre d'autres personnes, pitié. 
> - j'ai certains jeux où c'est un niet clair et précis: Just Cause (parce que j'ai fait le 3, et je suis dans le 2, oui cherchez pas), The Witcher (je suis dans le premier déjà)
> - j'aime enchaîner les suites d'histoire, donc ne me proposez pas The Walking Dead sans ses suites, par exemple, sauf si les jeux ne se suivent pas (style GTA)
> 
> (oui, je suis exigeant, mais en même temps pas tant que ça, ça vous laisse bien 50-60 jeux à choisir^^)
> ...


Ne pas proposer de suite d'un jeu si on n'a pas fait le précédent, ça me semble aller de soi, quant aux jeux de compétition, ce ne sont à priori pas des jeux qu'on termine, du coup ils ne correspondent pas vraiment à l'event  ::P: 
Pour les jeux pour lesquels "c'est un niet clair et précis", ça ne serait pas plus simple que tu les classes en won't play directement ? Au moins pour la durée de l'event ?
Et je ne comprends pas bien ton exemple pour The Walking Dead : ça veut dire que soit on te propose les 4, soit aucun ? J'avoue que l'idée que je me fait de l'event c'est d'avoir l'occasion de tester des jeux différents les uns des autres, quitte à ce que tu enchaîne de toi même sur les suites de l'un de ces jeux si tu accroches... Mais après tout, ça sera à ton binôme de voir !

----------


## Ruvon

Hop, liste mise à jour :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

Plus qu'à mettre les liens vers les pages Steam  ::ninja:: 

Pas mal de jeux qui me tentent beaucoup, plein qui me disent trop rien, mais c'est le principe de la découverte  :;): 

Je vais essayer de faire mieux qu'aux précédents events où je n'ai fini que deux jeux.

----------


## Altay

Je m'inscris également, pour la première fois  ::): 

Pas de consigne particulière, j'ai d'ores et déjà filtré les jeux auxquels je n'ai pas encore touché dans cette liste.

----------


## Vaykadji

> Ne pas proposer de suite d'un jeu si on n'a pas fait le précédent, ça me semble aller de soi, quant aux jeux de compétition, ce ne sont à priori pas des jeux qu'on termine, du coup ils ne correspondent pas vraiment à l'event 
> Pour les jeux pour lesquels "c'est un niet clair et précis", ça ne serait pas plus simple que tu les classes en won't play directement ? Au moins pour la durée de l'event ?
> Et je ne comprends pas bien ton exemple pour The Walking Dead : ça veut dire que soit on te propose les 4, soit aucun ? J'avoue que l'idée que je me fait de l'event c'est d'avoir l'occasion de tester des jeux différents les uns des autres, quitte à ce que tu enchaîne de toi même sur les suites de l'un de ces jeux si tu accroches... Mais après tout, ça sera à ton binôme de voir !


Je comprends l'idée mais si je commence à casser mon backlog pour l'event je ne vais jamais m'y retrouver. 

Et pour The Walking Dead, ça dépend: si l'histoire se suit, et que j'aime bien, je jouerai aux suites et pas aux autres propositions. Parce que j'aime suivre une histoire. Après, si la saison 2 de The Walking Dead est pas liée à la première à part par l'univers, du coup c'est pas la suite, c'est une licence. 

Je ne sais pas si j'arrive à être clair^^ Surtout que a priori, le mec (ou meuf, hein) qui me choisira des jeux est sensé savoir ce qu'il en est de l'histoire, donc s'il y a une suite directe, non?

----------


## Ruvon

> Je comprends l'idée mais si je commence à casser mon backlog pour l'event je ne vais jamais m'y retrouver. Et pour The Walking Dead, ça dépend: si l'histoire se suit, et que j'aime bien, je jouerai aux suites et pas aux autres propositions. Parce que j'aime suivre une histoire. Après, si la saison 2 de The Walking Dead est pas liée à la première à part par l'univers, du coup c'est pas la suite, c'est une licence. Je ne sais pas si j'arrive à être clair^^


Si ça peut te rassurer : non  ::ninja:: 

Et si tu veux pas "casser" ta liste sur BLAEO, fais une liste à part sur un GoogleDoc ou n'importe. T'en as que 67 à trier, pour y enlever Dishonored 2 ou Fractured Space (jeu multi only) par exemple. Ça ira plus vite que de dire après coup : "nan mais en fait pas celui-là mais j'ai pas fait l'effort de faire une liste à jour".

----------


## Vaykadji

Tu m'apprends que Fractured Space est un jeu multi...

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu m'apprends que Fractured Space est un jeu multi...


Ah oui, c'est l'inconvénient, faut se renseigner sur les jeux que l'on possède  ::ninja:: 

C'est d'ailleurs pas trop mal comme jeu, avec un peu trop de grind à mon goût, mais j'ai pas reposé les palmes sur le manche à balai depuis des lustres.

----------


## Vaykadji

Du coup, on recommence. 

Je m'inscris, avec un backlog personnalisé juste pour l'occasion: ma liste kl5jz7b

----------


## Wulfstan

> Et si tu veux pas "casser" ta liste sur BLAEO, fais une liste à part sur un GoogleDoc ou n'importe. T'en as que 67 à trier, pour y enlever Dishonored 2 ou Fractured Space (jeu multi only) par exemple. Ça ira plus vite que de dire après coup : "nan mais en fait pas celui-là mais j'ai pas fait l'effort de faire une liste à jour".


On peut aussi faire une liste sur BLAEO, c'est ce que j'ai fait.

----------


## Ruvon

> On peut aussi faire une liste sur BLAEO, c'est ce que j'ai fait.


Je ne savais pas qu'il était possible de faire une liste indépendante de tes Never Played sur BLAEO vu que j'ai vu personne en parler jusqu'ici  ::ninja::  Très bonne initiative  ::):

----------


## Orkestra

Tu peux "tagguer" tes jeux (et n'afficher que les jeux avec le tag "event du backlog" par exemple)

----------


## Olima

Hop, je m'inscris aussi. J'espère qu'il reste des trucs pas trop longs ni daubesques dans mon backlog (parce que mine de rien, j'en ai quand même testé pas mal). Ma liste des "never played" à peu près à jour :
https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played
(note : j'ai un pc sans carte graphique dédiée, qui fait quand même tourner le premier Dark Souls, mais pas beaucoup plus. Normalement j'ai viré les rares gros jeux que je possède de la liste)

----------


## Nicibg

Je m'inscris pour la première fois ^^'
j'ai fait une sélection dans mon backlog.

Si vous préférez https://www.lorenzostanco.com/lab/steam/ : il suffit de taper mon pseudo steam "Alduras"
(possibilité de choisir des trucs que j'ai pas mis dans ma liste, mais normalement il y a déjà de quoi faire)

sinon pas d'indication particulière, si ce n'est pas que je n'aime pas spécialement les jeux d'horreur. Je peux faire tourner à peu près tout sur mon pc.

Bon courage à la personne qui va choisir x)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Petit nitpick sur la spreadsheet : le lien que tu as copié vers ma liste est la version raccourcie (avec les ... au milieu), donc mort ! Peut-être serait-il plus parlant de mettre comme lien cliquable sur le nom des participants celui de leurs listes, plutôt que les profils Steam ?

----------


## Maed Max

*A mon tour de m'inscrire pour la première fois.*

Et ma liste de mes jeux qui comprend tous mes jeux non ou peu joués sur Steam et quelques autres plates-formes.

Et mon pseudo Steam (où sont malgré tout la majorité de mes jeux).
 :;):

----------


## Akodo

Je m'inscris aussi !
Alors perso, si ça dérange pas sous ce format, voici ma liste de jeux :




> Adventures of Shuggy
> Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
> Alpha Protocol
> Amnesia-: The Dark Descent
> Antichamber
> Aqua Kitty
> Bastion
> Betrayer
> Bioshock Infinite
> ...


Faites-vous plaisir !
C'est la première fois que je participe.
Le lien vers ce post pour les besoins de l'event :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11437878

----------


## Vaykadji

> Le lien vers ce post pour les besoins de l'event :
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11437878


'tin, j'ai cliqué au moins 3 fois avant de me dire que y'avait un truc qui tournait pas rond. Alors qu'en fait si, moi.

----------


## Short Tom

Hello ! Je souhaite participer à cet événement  ::): .

Voici le lien vers mon profil Steam.

Je suis en train de finaliser la liste des jeux...

----------


## Orkestra

> Petit nitpick sur la spreadsheet : le lien que tu as copié vers ma liste est la version raccourcie (avec les ... au milieu), donc mort ! Peut-être serait-il plus parlant de mettre comme lien cliquable sur le nom des participants celui de leurs listes, plutôt que les profils Steam ?


C'est corrigé ! ::): 
Le lien cliquable sur le nom des participants est lié à l'annuaire qu'a commencé La Chouette lors des précédents events. Ca ne serait pas utile de le remplacer par un lien vers la liste de jeux de chacun puisque certains créent une nouvelle liste à chaque event (et donc il faudrait modifier ce lien à chaque fois de toute façon).

Au passage, ça y est, on est plus d'inscrits qu'à l'event précédent. Et surtout, plein de petits nouveaux ! L'article dans le mag a intrigué pas mal de monde ! 
Allez, maintenant c'est aux vieux de la vieille de se manifester un peu !  ::P:

----------


## Hilikkus

Hop, je rempile moi aussi ! Ma liste: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Haraban

Oh ben c'est une petite liste toute mimi ça  ::P:  .

----------


## Kulfy

Hello,

Je suis tombé sur l'article dans le magazine ce matin (oui, y a pas que dans mon backlog que j'ai un peu de retard  ::mellow:: ), et je m'inscris également !
Voilà ma liste sur BLAEO : https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played

C'est...un peu long, je vais essayer d'en transférer quelques uns en "Won't Play", mais ça me déchire de ne pas leur laisser une chance  ::'(: 
Merci d'éviter les jeux taggés comme 'Will probably never play'

----------


## Hilikkus

> Oh ben c'est une petite liste toute mimi ça  .


C'est pas la taille qui compte  ::ninja::

----------


## Yaaa

Je m’inscris aussi pour la première fois !
J'ai fais une sélection de jeux : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing
Sinon ma liste en entier : https://www.lorenzostanco.com/lab/steam/u/yaaaa

----------


## jopopoe

Je m'inscris également pour la première fois. Voici ma liste :

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

Pas d'instructions particulières, j'ai normalement déjà bien écrémé ma liste. Oh et les gros jeux ça me fait pas peur.

Mon profil Steam :

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopoe

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ce monde fou, bon courage pour orkestrer tout ça, game master  ::P: 

Je suivrai vos compte rendus avec attention!

----------


## Orkestra

Haha ! Pour l'instant ça va encore mais il faut dire qu'Evilblacksheep et La Chouette on bien balisé les choses !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Du coup, le timing pour sélectionner les jeux de nos binômes ce sera quand à peu près ? Est-ce que les binômes sont réciproques ou bien aléatoires ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Du coup, le timing pour sélectionner les jeux de nos binômes ce sera quand à peu près ? Est-ce que les binômes sont réciproques ou bien aléatoires ?


Les binomes sont aléatoires (en tout cas si Orkestra continue ce qui a ete fait dans les précédentes éditions) et idéalement la selection des jeux se fait le jour du debut de l'event quand la liste des attributions est donnée  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

C'est ça !  ::): 
Et les binômes seront bien aléatoire puisque je ne vais pas me priver de réutiliser la formule de La Chouette pour tirer au sort !

----------


## archer hawke

Bon, j'suis emmerdé pour cette session... Comme toujours j'étais chaud pour le faire, mais je viens d'acheter Tales of Berseria et j'aimerai bien me concentrer dessus. En plus j'ai They Are Billions que j'ai reçu via CPCGift et  qui me titille bien...  
Bref, j'ai peur que si je laisse de côté ces jeux pour l'event, je n'y reviennes jamais...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Bon, j'suis emmerdé pour cette session... Comme toujours j'étais chaud pour le faire, mais je viens d'acheter Tales of Berseria et j'aimerai bien me concentrer dessus. En plus j'ai They Are Billions que j'ai reçu via CPCGift et  qui me titille bien...  
> Bref, j'ai peur que si je laisse de côté ces jeux pour l'event, je n'y reviennes jamais...


Bah rajoute les dans ta backlog  ::trollface::

----------


## Retrojm

Première inscription !  ::): 

Ma liste prête à l'emploi _(ne pas tenir compte des temps de jeu, les coupables sont Idle Master ou ma femme  - d'ailleurs pas de souci pour sélectionner des jeux en coop local)_
Mon profil Steam si besoin.

----------


## Ruvon

> Bah rajoute les dans ta backlog


 :Bave: 

LE backlog ou LA backlog ?

Je veux des avis d'experts et je ramasse les copies  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bon, j'suis emmerdé pour cette session... Comme toujours j'étais chaud pour le faire, mais je viens d'acheter Tales of Berseria et j'aimerai bien me concentrer dessus. En plus j'ai They Are Billions que j'ai reçu via CPCGift et  qui me titille bien...  
> Bref, j'ai peur que si je laisse de côté ces jeux pour l'event, je n'y reviennes jamais...


Tu as quinze jours devant toi.

----------


## La Chouette

> Bon, j'suis emmerdé pour cette session... Comme toujours j'étais chaud pour le faire, mais je viens d'acheter Tales of Berseria et j'aimerai bien me concentrer dessus. En plus j'ai They Are Billions que j'ai reçu via CPCGift et  qui me titille bien...  
> Bref, j'ai peur que si je laisse de côté ces jeux pour l'event, je n'y reviennes jamais...


Possibilité numéro 1 : tu y vas à fond durant les 15 prochains jours (une soixantaine d'heures pour Berseria et à peine une dizaine pour They Are Billions le temps de voir ce que vaut cet early access, ça se fait très bien si tu quittes ton boulot).
Possibilité numéro 2 : tu demandes à ce que ces deux jeux fassent partie des 4 (ou 5) sélectionnés pour toi cet event.
Possibilité numéro 3 :tu demandes à n'avoir que des jeux de 3 heures ou moins pour cet event, comme ça chacun se finit en une soirée.

----------


## Short Tom

Voici donc ma liste .

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Possibilité numéro 2 : tu demandes à ce que ces deux jeux fassent partie des 4 (ou 5) sélectionnés pour toi cet event.


C'est pas un peu contre productif ?

----------


## Orkestra

Possibilité numéro 4, tu reviens le 14 février et je te sélectionne deux jeux pour la fin de l'event... ?

----------


## Paradox

> Bon, j'suis emmerdé pour cette session... Comme toujours j'étais chaud pour le faire, mais je viens d'acheter Tales of Berseria et j'aimerai bien me concentrer dessus. En plus j'ai They Are Billions que j'ai reçu via CPCGift et  qui me titille bien...  
> Bref, j'ai peur que si je laisse de côté ces jeux pour l'event, je n'y reviennes jamais...


Tales of Berseria a moins que tu ais vraiment du temps, c'est mal parti...

----------


## Ruvon

> tu quittes ton boulot


Seul conseil valable jusqu'ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Djedje

Salut à tous,
Je viens de découvrir cette excellente initiative en rattrapant mon backlog de numéros de CPC que je n'avais pas encore ouverts et j'aimerais en être pour la prochaine édition.
Ma liste (si je n'ai pas merdé): https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Supergounou

Je crois que je vais déclarer forfait avant même le début de l'event, à chaque fois que je me motive à faire une liste, je note 2 noms puis remarque qu'il me reste 1500 jeux à check  ::|: 

Et BLAEMLO c'est trop le bordel, il faut beaucoup trop d'inscriptions différentes pour être sur le site, ça m'énerve je ne comprends rien et de toutes façons le résultat risque d'être le même.

----------


## Baalim

> Je crois que je vais déclarer forfait avant même le début de l'event, à chaque fois que je me motive à faire une liste, je note 2 noms puis remarque qu'il me reste 1500 jeux à check 
> 
> Et BLAEMLO c'est trop le bordel, il faut beaucoup trop d'inscriptions différentes pour être sur le site, ça m'énerve je ne comprends rien et de toutes façons le résultat risque d'être le même.


Ouais, abandonne, baisse les bras, abdique.
Laisse le backlog enfler, déborder, dégueuler.

----------


## Supergounou

Tu sais qu'en plus j'ai hésité à dire dans mon post que c'était tout de ta faute!  ::P:

----------


## archer hawke

> Tales of Berseria a moins que tu ais vraiment du temps, c'est mal parti...


C'est effectivement pas le jeu le plus rapide à éliminer de son backlog. C'est pour ça que je ne veux pas trop me disperser.

----------


## Blackogg

Allez zou, après avoir lurké de temps à autres le topic jamais au bon moment, je m'inscris aussi pour la 1ere fois  ::lol:: 

Ce que j'ai identifié dans mon backlog : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing
J'ai pas checké toutes les durées, donc il y a sûrement des machins sans fin ou trop longs vu que je connaissais pas tout.

----------


## Akodo

Le backlog de Blackogg...  :tired: 
We got a spy over here...

----------


## Vaykadji

> Je crois que je vais déclarer forfait avant même le début de l'event, à chaque fois que je me motive à faire une liste, je note 2 noms puis remarque qu'il me reste 1500 jeux à check 
> 
> Et BLAEMLO c'est trop le bordel, il faut beaucoup trop d'inscriptions différentes pour être sur le site, ça m'énerve je ne comprends rien et de toutes façons le résultat risque d'être le même.


Si tu veux, je te sélectionne 5 jeux dans ton backlog bordélique.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est pas rentré dans l'oreille dans sourd! Enfin, dans les yeux d'un... bref, je saurai m'en rappeler  ::P: 

Mais il me reste un peu de temps pour me motiver à faire une liste, je vais me donner à fond.

----------


## ssgmaster

Hop je m'inscris aussi  ::): 

J'ai fais un tableau tout dégueux pour l'occasion https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing
Il manque les jeux hors Steam (plus de 200 si j'en crois GOG et cie  ::w00t::  ), je les ajouterai la prochaine fois. (EDIT: C'est fait)
J'ai pris soin de virer tout ce qui n'a pas de fin mais j'en ai peut être loupé quelques uns.

Pour le choix faites vous plaisir! Je n'ai pas peur des mauvais jeux (ni même de Bad Rats  :Eclope:  ) mais par contre pour la durée pas plus deux jeux à + de 15H de durée de vie siouplé.

----------


## Ruvon

> mais par contre pour la durée pas plus deux jeux à + de 15H de durée de vie siouplé.





> De même, pas de jeux longs, tout le monde n'a pas forcément des tonnes de temps consacré au jeu, donc merci de choisir parmi les jeux avec une storyline définie et possiblement pas trop longue (10-15h max, au moins un en dessous de 10h et un en dessous de 5, vous pouvez vous aider d'Howlongtobeat).

----------


## ssgmaster

J'avais lu les règles mais vu que je dis "faite vous plaisir" sous entendu "prenez ce que vous voulez" j'ai préféré repréciser que je tenais à ce point  :;):  .

----------


## sebarnolds

> C'est pas rentré dans l'oreille dans sourd! Enfin, dans les yeux d'un... bref, je saurai m'en rappeler 
> 
> Mais il me reste un peu de temps pour me motiver à faire une liste, je vais me donner à fond.


On peut faire un évent où chacun choisit un jeu dans ton backlog si tu veux  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Vu le nombre croissant exponentiel de participants, ça pourrait fonctionner  ::ninja::

----------


## Carnod

countez moi dedans !

----------


## Olima

Moi je veux bien aussi, c'est la partie que je préfère de l'event, chercher 4 jeux dans une liste bordélique de centaines de trucs pas lancés :/

----------


## madgic

> Moi je veux bien aussi, c'est la partie que je préfère de l'event, chercher 4 jeux dans une liste bordélique de centaines de trucs pas lancés :/


Je ne suis donc pas le seul  ::o:

----------


## Paradox

Voila apres un tri fait au mieux, en tant que petit nouveau de l'event, en bennant le maximum de jeux auxquels je ne voulais pas jouer/pas applicable dans le cadre de l'event, je me suis arrete sur cette liste : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

1) J'ai ajoute des jeux un peu joue ou tout simplement pas finis (que j'aimerais finir mais dont la duree restante est tres variable)
2) Ne pas hesiter a me faire une grosse selection - j'ai du temps pour l'instant (10 jeux de 8h c'est possible !)
3) Ne pas hesiter a varier (ou non, si ma/mon binome arrive avec une bonne/mauvaise excuse !)
4) J'aime les achievements - en general !
5) Desole du "bazar" - ma selection est large - du coup, ne pas hesiter a essayer de me faire plusieurs selections si l'envie est la

Bon courage a ma/mon binome !  :;): 

Et surtout... bon courage a tous !

----------


## Olima

> Je ne suis donc pas le seul


Oui c'est pour ça que ça me stresse de voir tous ces gens qui veulent réduire leur liste au minimum  ::'(:

----------


## Paradox

> Oui c'est pour ça que ça me stresse de voir tous ces gens qui veulent réduire leur liste au minimum


Parce qu'ils veulent eviter les sadiques !  ::trollface::

----------


## Orkestra

> Oui c'est pour ça que ça me stresse de voir tous ces gens qui veulent réduire leur liste au minimum


Personnellement j'ai juste viré les Visual Novels de mon backlog le temps de cet event parce que je suis en plein dans 2046 ROM et qu'après l'event j'ai prévu de faire ENIGMA reçu via le topic des généreux. Je me connais, j'aurais besoin d'une pause si je veux tenir mon programme. A part ça mon backlog est irréprochable de toute façon, je ne crois pas qu'il contienne vraiment de mauvais jeux  ::P:

----------


## Olima

> Parce qu'ils veulent eviter les sadiques !


C'est interdit par les règles internationales de backlogging !

----------


## Cannes

> Parce qu'ils veulent eviter les sadiques !


Tant que Baalim s'inscrit pas, c'est bon pour ça.  ::siffle::

----------


## videogameur

Super cette initiative !

Je m'inscris, pour la première fois.
Mon backlog est accessible ici sur HLTB et la liste complète est aussi sur BLAEO mais je n'y ai pas fait le tri.
Si ça peut aider, on me trouve sur le Steam lab de Lorenzostanco en tapant "videogameur" et mon profil Steam est par là.

J'ai assez peu de temps pour jouer donc j'apprécierai une sélection de jeu peu chronophages si possible.  ::happy2:: 

Merci à vous et bon courage à mon binôme.

----------


## Baalim

> Tant que Baalim s'inscrit pas, c'est bon pour ça.


Je sais, de source sure, qu'il n'envisage pas de s'inscrire  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Tant que Baalim s'inscrit pas, c'est bon pour ça.


C'est donc bien vrai que Baalim prend pour tout et n'importe quoi...  :^_^:

----------


## Chiff

Clair que choisir 4 jeux avec des évaluations positives sur Steam dans son backlog ça serait pas évident  ::ninja:: 

Et encore, si la personne arrive à accéder à sa liste de jeux sans faire planter sa machine !

----------


## Ruvon

> Je sais, de source sure, qu'il n'envisage pas de s'inscrire


Vivement un reportage de CPC / Mediapart sur l'empire de Baalim, sa haine du jeu vidéo, ses accointances et commissions avec les magasins les plus louches, son profil de revendeur G2A et son entreprise de destruction psychologique de la résistance à l'achat impulsif à l'échelle internationale.

Le tout financé en cartes Steam.

Je verrais bien Jean-Pierre Bacri dans son rôle pour l'adaptation au cinéma.

----------


## Alab

Je veux bien m'inscrire aussi, j'essaierai de faire une liste de mon backlog très vite aussi.

----------


## nicklacave

Hey salut!
C'est la première fois pour moi. 
Voici ma liste (beaucoup trop longue) : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...JSIs8GiYM/edit
Le pire c'est que j'ai envie de jouer à tout. La vie est trop dure.....
Merci pour l'event!

----------


## Hilikkus

Je proteste officiellement ! Mon pseudo a été horriblement mutilé en "Hikkus" dans la Spreadsheet de l'event du backlog !
J'exige réparation  :Cell:  :Cell: 

Tu peux changer ça stp Orkestra ?

----------


## Baalim

> Vivement un reportage de CPC / Mediapart sur l'empire de Baalim, sa haine du jeu vidéo, ses accointances et commissions avec les magasins les plus louches, son profil de revendeur G2A et son entreprise de destruction psychologique de la résistance à l'achat impulsif à l'échelle internationale.
> 
> Le tout financé en cartes Steam.
> 
> Je verrais bien Jean-Pierre Bacri dans son rôle pour l'adaptation au cinéma.


Bacri n'aura pas l'air assez blasé. faudrait convaincre un mec de gamekult de se lancer au cinéma.

----------


## Paradox

> Bacri n'aura pas l'air assez blasé. faudrait convaincre un mec de gamekult de se lancer au cinéma.


lucchini alors !

----------


## maxtidus10

C'est donc à mon tour de m'inscrire *pour la première fois* à cet event.

Et voici ma liste des never played sur BLAEO (pour le coup, tous les jeux qui ont un temps de jeu j'y ai vraiment joué, donc les jeux qui sont elligibles ont bien 0secondes de jeu lancé).
Aucun exception, j'aime tous les styles de jeu, j'espère juste que j'aurais le temps d'en finir un. Juste peut être éviter les jeux jouables en coop, que je préfèrerai sans doute faire en coop du coup, mais rien d'obligatoire.

bon courage  ::P:

----------


## Orkestra

> Je proteste officiellement ! Mon pseudo a été horriblement mutilé en "Hikkus" dans la Spreadsheet de l'event du backlog !
> J'exige réparation 
> 
> Tu peux changer ça stp Orkestra ?


Je change ça hilikko !

*Edit :*  Argh ! BLAEO a changé d'adresse récemment et tous les liens vers les profils BLAEO récoltés au fil des events précédents sont faux...  ::|: 
Bon, ça devrait se régler facilement à coups de rechercher/remplacer, mais quand même !  ::P:  

C'est réparé ! Et j'en profite pour annoncer qu'on a atteint les 40 participants ! Soit autant que pour le premier event !  :;):

----------


## Paradox

J'ai du louper l'info mais quand le choix des jeux pour son binome se fera ?

PS : Si nombre impair il y a, je veux bien choisir pour 2 personnes.

----------


## Orkestra

Je ferai l'attribution des binôme dans la nuit du 31 à priori. En général on choisit les jeux le premier jours (et je ferai une liste pour ceux qui n'ont rien après deux jours par exemple).
Pas besoin de faire de liste pour plusieurs personnes, même si on est un nombre impair  :;): 

exemple tout con... A , B , C : A choisit pour B qui choisit pour C qui choisit pour A. La boucle est bouclée !

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai du louper l'info mais quand le choix des jeux pour son binome se fera ?
> 
> PS : Si nombre impair il y a, je veux bien choisir pour 2 personnes.


S'il y a 3 participants, A choisit pour B qui choisit pour C qui choisit pour A.

On s'en fout qu'on soit un nombre impair.

 :Boom:  comment tu m'as grillé vilain okestrateur  :Boom:

----------


## Cannes

Mais c'est son job Ruvon engueule pas Orkestra  :Emo:

----------


## Orkestra

Ouais parce que si ça continue je vais finir par croire que Baalim a raison de t'insulter....  :tired: 
Et si je commence à croire que Baalim a raison... C'est mal parti pour l'event quoi !  :Splash:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ouais parce que si ça continue je vais finir par croire que Baalim a raison de t'insulter.... 
> Et si je commence à croire que Baalim a raison... C'est mal parti pour l'event quoi !


Tu m'as piqué mon exemple  :Emo:

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai l'honneur de remarquer que je suis inscrit à la 42eme ligne sur le spreed^^ Et comme tout le monde le sait 42 est la réponse à toutes les questions de l'univers #guideduvoyageurgalactique".

----------


## Paradox

> Je ferai l'attribution des binôme dans la nuit du 31 à priori. En général on choisit les jeux le premier jours (et je ferai une liste pour ceux qui n'ont rien après deux jours par exemple).
> Pas besoin de faire de liste pour plusieurs personnes, même si on est un nombre impair 
> 
> exemple tout con... A , B , C : A choisit pour B qui choisit pour C qui choisit pour A. La boucle est bouclée !


OK. J'ai ete induit en erreur par le "binome"  :;):

----------


## Nono

Je participe !

L’événement tombe pile poil à un moment où j'ai déjà essayé tous les jeux qui me faisaient envie.

Ma liste est ici : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing
J'ai supprimé quelques jeux Megadrive et un jeu dont j'attends de posséder la version HD pour m'y mettre. Mais sinon il y a tout.

Le haut du tableau liste les jeux solo.
Le bas liste les jeux solos ET multi, mais si dans ces jeux il y a des solos intéressants, je ne suis pas contre.

Il n'y a pas la notion du temps de jeu. Un jeu de plus de 15 heures ne m'effraie pas s'il est bon. Par contre, s'il y a dans la liste des jeux vraiment longs, merci de ne pas me les conseiller.

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai l'honneur de remarquer que je suis inscrit à la 42eme ligne sur le spreed^^ Et comme tout le monde le sait 42 est la réponse à toutes les questions de l'univers #guideduvoyageurgalactique".


Vu que l'index commence en fait a 4, tu es 39e.  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

> Tu m'as piqué mon exemple


Oui mais c'est un exemple libre de droit et tout le monde peut l'utiliser, youpi vivons tous en harmonie !  :Mellow2: 




> OK. J'ai ete induit en erreur par le "binome"


Tu sous-entend que je ne suis pas clair ?  :Cafe2:

----------


## Paradox

> Tu sous-entend que je ne suis pas clair ?


Non...
















... pas uniquement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

Première défection de l'event, le pauvre Paradox a glissé sur du verglas et s'est cassé les deux pouces... On lui envoie tous nos vœux de rétablissement.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Aïe ! L'hiver... terrible.

----------


## Paradox

> Première défection de l'event, le pauvre Paradox a glissé sur du verglas et s'est cassé les deux pouces... On lui envoie tous nos vœux de rétablissement.


On dit que je joue comme un pied pour une bonne raison... Je suis toujours dans la course  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

> Vu que l'index commence en fait a 4, tu es 39e.


I Know ! C'est bien pour ça que je dis que je suis inscrit à la 42eme ligne et pas que je suis le 42 eme inscrit, cette place est toujours à prendre  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> I Know ! C'est bien pour ça que je dis que je suis inscrit à la 42eme ligne et pas que je suis le 42 eme inscrit, cette place est toujours à prendre


Si tu veux je bidouille l'ordre des inscrits pour que tu sois le 42ème, ça laissera juste quelques trous au milieu  ::ninja::

----------


## Kwiga

Bonjour par ici.

Je m'inscris pour la première fois à l'event.
Voici mon backlog non trié, si vous me trouvez des pépites là dedans c'est nickel : never played
Et vous pouvez piocher aussi là dedans, ce sont des jeux auxquels j'ai à peine joué et qu'il me ferait plaisir de finir : unfinished

Ça ne me dérange pas d'avoir moins de jeux à finir pour en avoir un que vous jugez meilleur mais plus long et dont le nombre d'heure pourrait correspondre à la somme de deux autres (je ne sais pas si c'est possible ce genre de choses). (edit : je l'enlève parce que ça ne correspond pas à l'esprit de l'évènement).
Ça ne me dérange pas d'avoir des jeux plus long, tant qu'il y en a au moins un de finissable dans le lot des jeux choisis.
Petite précision : je n'aime pas les jeux d'horreur.
Bon courage à mon binôme.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Si tu veux je bidouille l'ordre des inscrits pour que tu sois le 42ème, ça laissera juste quelques trous au milieu


Ahah ca ira je te remercies, je n'en suis pas non plus à avoir un TOC  ::P:

----------


## Orkestra

> Ça ne me dérange pas d'avoir moins de jeux à finir pour en avoir un que vous jugez meilleur mais plus long et dont le nombre d'heure pourrait correspondre à la somme de deux autres (je ne sais pas si c'est possible ce genre de choses).


Je dirais que non. L'intérêt d'avoir 4 (ou 5 avec le bonus) jeux, c'est à mon avis d'en tester plusieurs et d'être à peu près sûr d'en trouver au moins un auquel on voudra bien jouer durant l'event. Si certains sont prêts à jour à des jeux plus longs, tant mieux.
Mais libre à toi d'indiquer que tu veux bien jouer à des jeux plus longs et ne pas tous les finir, en même temps.

Sorti de ça, je suis partisan de moduler le moins possible les règles de l'event, ne serait-ce que pour des questions d'organisation...  ::): 
Honnêtement, je serai même d'avis que ceux qui veulent éviter les jeux d'horreur (ou les jeux de rythme, ou que sais-je, je ne te vise pas personnellement hein) n'ont qu'à les virer de la liste de jeux qu'ils laissent à leur binôme plutôt que de lui demander de faire le tri lui-même...

----------


## Kwiga

Merci pour la réaction Orkestra. J'ai modifié mon post.
Pour le coup du tag horror, je me suis dit que le gens choisissaient en général dans ce qu'ils connaissent déjà et du coup je ne voyais pas ça comme un handicap (et puis il y a comme exemple dans le premier post l'exclusion des jeux d'infiltration).
Je vais essayer de faire un peu mieux le tri dans le backlog d'ici le début de l'event.

----------


## Nono

> Première défection de l'event, le pauvre Paradox a glissé sur du verglas et s'est cassé les deux pouces... On lui envoie tous nos vœux de rétablissement.


Zut. Un bon rétablissement alors.

----------


## Paradox

> Zut. Un bon rétablissement alors.


Arretez...  :Emo:

----------


## Rabbitman

Je vais m'inscrire, pour la première fois.

Mon backlog (normalement épuré une première fois des jeux non finissables ou trop longs).

----------


## Carnod

allez voila ma liste
https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played

yen a que 400. ça devrait être facile huhu.

----------


## Ruvon

> allez voila ma liste
> https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played
> 
> yen a que 400. ça devrait être facile huhu.


 :Facepalm:  Alors qu'on demande gentiment aux nouveaux de faire le tri dans leur liste, t'arrives sans faire un petit effort ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'ai un pré tri ici : https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...mes/unfinished
(mais si vous voulez prendre un autre jeu ça me va aussi)

----------


## Carnod

> Alors qu'on demande gentiment aux nouveaux de faire le tri dans leur liste, t'arrives sans faire un petit effort ?


Ben le pire c'est que c'est fait !
Yen a 300 que j'ai viré.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors qu'on demande gentiment aux nouveaux de faire le tri dans leur liste, t'arrives sans faire un petit effort ?


Et j'affine petit à petit. Mais le chat sur les genoux me gêne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

d'ailleurs en passant, ya pas moyen de traiter les liste en bulk ou en glisser/déposer ? parce que un par un ça saoule.

----------


## Supergounou

> Alors qu'on demande gentiment aux nouveaux de faire le tri dans leur liste, t'arrives sans faire un petit effort ?


Ah ça ne concerne que les nouveaux?  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah ça ne concerne que les nouveaux?


Disons que ceux qui ont déjà participé, on s'attend à ce qu'ils aient compris le concept  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Supergounou

Ça reste une chose nouvelle, avant il y avait pas toutes ces contraintes. Et comprendre c'est une chose, être d'accord avec s'en est une autre!

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Disons que ceux qui ont déjà participé, on s'attend à ce qu'ils aient compris le concept


Erreur fatale  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça reste une chose nouvelle, avant il y avait pas toutes ces contraintes. Et comprendre c'est une chose, être d'accord avec s'en est une autre!


Dès la première édition, un jeu uniquement multi ou un jeu de gestion "sans fin" ne pouvait pas rentrer dans le cadre de l'event. Il restait des jeux de ce genre dans la liste lorsque j'ai posté mon message, le problème ne vient pas du fait qu'il y ait 10, 50 ou 400 jeux...




> Erreur fatale


Ne soyons pas pessimistes, il reste une semaine avant le début.

----------


## Supergounou

> Dès la première édition, un jeu uniquement multi ou un jeu de gestion "sans fin" ne pouvait pas rentrer dans le cadre de l'event. Il restait des jeux de ce genre dans la liste lorsque j'ai posté mon message, le problème ne vient pas du fait qu'il y ait 10, 50 ou 400 jeux...


Oh j'ai rien dis alors. Ça, ça me parait plutôt évident.

----------


## Carnod

> Disons que ceux qui ont déjà participé, on s'attend à ce qu'ils aient compris le concept


Genre si tu crois que je me fade les pages de troll, c'est compliqué, j'ai un chat a caresser moi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dès la première édition, un jeu uniquement multi ou un jeu de gestion "sans fin" ne pouvait pas rentrer dans le cadre de l'event. Il restait des jeux de ce genre dans la liste lorsque j'ai posté mon message, le problème ne vient pas du fait qu'il y ait 10, 50 ou 400 jeux...
> 
> 
> 
> Ne soyons pas pessimistes, il reste une semaine avant le début.


Ouais je continue le tri.
M'enfin cette liste elle est pas que pour l'event elle est aussi pour moi et l'ergonomie pue, se taper un par un les jeu pour les virer...
Et quelqu'un l'a sans doute déjà dit, mais quand t'as une liste de 200 jeux, tu vas pas voir les 200 pour savoir ce que c'est t'en choisi 4 que TU CONNAIS et que tu penses qu'il valent le coup. Si dans la liste yen 20 qui n'ont rien à faire la, ça va pas rajouter trop de temps à la recherche.

Non?  enfin c'est comme ça que fais. Je repère les jeux que je connais dans la liste des gens et je peste pas parce que BLAEO rajoute les free2play dont on se souvient pas qu'on a cliqué dessus un jour. Suis je un monstre ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ne soyons pas pessimistes, il reste une semaine avant le début.


Comment te dire... Je me base sur mon experience de la premiere edition, je dirais un bon 50% des gens ne lisent meme pas les regles (ou alors s'assoient dessus car ils sont au dessus de ce genre de contraintes). Donc j'espere pour Orkestra que les nouveaux sont un peu plus disciplinés  ::P:

----------


## Carnod

les rêgles c'est un truc de pauvre ça.

----------


## Baalim

> Comment te dire... Je me base sur mon experience de la premiere edition, je dirais un bon 50% des gens ne lisent meme pas les regles (ou alors s'assoient dessus car ils sont au dessus de ce genre de contraintes). Donc j'espere pour Orkestra que les nouveaux sont un peu plus disciplinés


C'est ce qui se passe quand on essaye de réunir les éléments les plus déviants du topic  ::siffle::

----------


## Carnod

paf je suis tombé a 276 jeux. Avec un minimum de jugeote on pourra ne pas tomber sur les 20 jeux sans fin qui sont passé à travers mon peigne de detection ultra fin et pourtant très faillible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

A ce niveau le peigne c'est un bout de bois avec 3 branches, mais hé, ça marche quand même.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est ce qui se passe quand on essaye de réunir les éléments les plus déviants du topic


Pourtant t'es pas inscrit, ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens.




> paf je suis tombé a 276 jeux. Avec un minimum de jugeote on pourra ne pas tomber sur les 20 jeux sans fin qui sont passé à travers mon peigne de detection ultra fin et pourtant très faillible.
> 
> A ce niveau le peigne c'est un bout de bois avec 3 branches, mais hé, ça marche quand même.


Je vais les traquer ces 20 jeux, tu vas voir  ::trollface::  En tous cas tu es un candidat parfait pour le concept, tu as un nombre de jeux excellents auxquels tu n'as pas touché  ::o:

----------


## Orkestra

> Ça reste une chose nouvelle, avant il y avait pas toutes ces contraintes. Et comprendre c'est une chose, être d'accord avec s'en est une autre!


De quelles contraintes tu parles ? Je ne vois pas de règle qui aurait été rajoutée depuis le premier event, et si tu parles de BLAEO, ce n'est pas obligatoire d'y faire une liste : ce qui est demandé c'est d'avoir une liste quelconque qui soit facilement lisible par n'importe qui. Je crois l'avoir déjà dit mais c'est avant tout une question de respect pour ton binôme.




> Et quelqu'un l'a sans doute déjà dit, mais quand t'as une liste de 200 jeux, tu vas pas voir les 200 pour savoir ce que c'est t'en choisi 4 que TU CONNAIS et que tu penses qu'il valent le coup. Si dans la liste yen 20 qui n'ont rien à faire la, ça va pas rajouter trop de temps à la recherche


Si, moi. J'aime bien jeter un oeil au backlog de la personne à qui je dois choisir des jeux, regarder à quoi elle joue d'habitude, quels jeux je connais dans son backlog et qui seraient susceptibles de lui plaire tout en restant si possible une surprise pour elle. Ca peut être des jeux auxquels j'ai joué ou des jeux que je ne connais que de nom mais qui me paraissent intéressants. C'est clairement un des gros plaisir de l'event pour moi, et je crois avoir lu ici même, sur le ton de la blague peut-être, que le moment préféré de l'event, pour certains, c'était celui de faire une liste pour son binôme.
Ce n'est évidement pas le seul intérêt de l'event, il y a le côté temps limité, l'émulation d'avoir 40 personnes qui jouent en même temps et font des retours ; et je conçois parfaitement que ça soit pour certains les seules choses qui les intéressent dans l'event, mais en soit, s'il s'agissait juste de piocher 4 jeux au pif dans un backlog, chacun pourrait se faire sa propre liste tout seul.

Maintenant c'est assez facile à dire pour moi, mon backlog n'est pas énorme, ce qui le rend relativement facile à trier. Et c'est vrai que BLAEO n'est pas toujours très bien pensé niveau facilité d'utilisation, surtout si on ne s'en sert pas au quotidien.
Mais si je tombe sur une liste de 3000 jeux, pas triée, effectivement je vais piocher les 4 premiers que je connaitrait dans la liste sans chercher plus loin. Mais je trouve ça dommage.

Une dernière fois, ce n'est pas parce que c'est comme ça que je vois les choses que j'imposerai quoi que ce soit : les règles ont été fixées il y a 4 events et sont très bien comme elles sont, chacun est libre de s'organiser au mieux en fonction de l'intérêt qu'il trouve à l'event  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Pourtant t'es pas inscrit, ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens.



Ah, pour une fois, tu as parfaitement raison.  ::O: 
Je voulais bien entendu parler des éléments les plus déviants du forum.

----------


## Carnod

> Pourtant t'es pas inscrit, ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens.
> 
> 
> 
> Je vais les traquer ces 20 jeux, tu vas voir  En tous cas tu es un candidat parfait pour le concept, tu as un nombre de jeux excellents auxquels tu n'as pas touché


Yen a quelques un que j'ai fini ya loin et que j'ai oublié et que je voudrais refaire aussi. Bon je les ai mis en unfinished.
CEla dit, c'est bien pour ça que je participe, pour qu'on me dise quoi faire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De quelles contraintes tu parles ? Je ne vois pas de règle qui aurait été rajoutée depuis le premier event, et si tu parles de BLAEO, ce n'est pas obligatoire d'y faire une liste : ce qui est demandé c'est d'avoir une liste quelconque qui soit facilement lisible par n'importe qui. Je crois l'avoir déjà dit mais c'est avant tout une question de respect pour ton binôme.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, moi. J'aime bien jeter un oeil au backlog de la personne à qui je dois choisir des jeux, regarder à quoi elle joue d'habitude, quels jeux je connais dans son backlog et qui seraient susceptibles de lui plaire tout en restant si possible une surprise pour elle. Ca peut être des jeux auxquels j'ai joué ou des jeux que je ne connais que de nom mais qui me paraissent intéressants. C'est clairement un des gros plaisir de l'event pour moi, et je crois avoir lu ici même, sur le ton de la blague peut-être, que le moment préféré de l'event, pour certains, c'était celui de faire une liste pour son binôme.
> Ce n'est évidement pas le seul intérêt de l'event, il y a le côté temps limité, l'émulation d'avoir 40 personnes qui jouent en même temps et font des retours ; et je conçois parfaitement que ça soit pour certains les seules choses qui les intéressent dans l'event, mais en soit, s'il s'agissait juste de piocher 4 jeux au pif dans un backlog, chacun pourrait se faire sa propre liste tout seul.
> 
> Maintenant c'est assez facile à dire pour moi, mon backlog n'est pas énorme, ce qui le rend relativement facile à trier. Et c'est vrai que BLAEO n'est pas toujours très bien pensé niveau facilité d'utilisation, surtout si on ne s'en sert pas au quotidien.
> Mais si je tombe sur une liste de 3000 jeux, pas triée, effectivement je vais piocher les 4 premiers que je connaitrait dans la liste sans chercher plus loin. Mais je trouve ça dommage.
> ...


Ah mais oui d'accord c'est une question de respect, mais bon justement quand t'as 300 jeux déjà presque trier, ça arrive qu'il y en ai 2/3 qui soit pas adapté à l'event, bon je m'en excuse d'avance, mais je ne suis qu'un humain (avec pas mal de défaut en plus)

----------


## Supergounou

> De quelles contraintes tu parles ?





> ce qui est demandé c'est d'avoir une liste quelconque qui soit facilement lisible par n'importe qui


 :;): 

Perso c'est juste pour ça que je ne m'inscris pas, faire une liste à partir de 1500 jeux c'est juste pas possible pour moi. Ou alors j'en pioche une petite centaine que je connais et que j'ai envie de faire, mais du coup ça enlève tout ce qui fait l'attrait que je me fais de l'event à savoir la découverte.

Mais cherche pas, y a pas de système parfait, et il y aura toujours des râleurs pour râler!  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> Comment te dire... Je me base sur mon experience de la premiere edition, je dirais un bon 50% des gens ne lisent meme pas les regles (ou alors s'assoient dessus car ils sont au dessus de ce genre de contraintes). Donc j'espere pour Orkestra que les nouveaux sont un peu plus disciplinés


Je dirais : loi de Murphy.

----------


## maxtidus10

Pour ma part d'ailleurs, j'ai très bien compris quelles sont les contraintes et les jeux insélectionnables pour l'event, mais dans l’absolu, même si on m'assignait un jeu infinissable : un jeu de gestion, un jeu multi, etc... Ca ne me poserai pas de problème, mais il faudrait un objectif différent que celui de le finir : exemple jouer 10 heures, construire une ville de XXX habitants, faire 40 partie multi, etc... Le but étant de faire découvrir des jeux que l'on possède, moi je m'adapterai à tout. Je veux juste jouer à un jeu sympa, quelque soit son type.

----------


## Carbok

Salut ! Me revoilà donc pour m'inscrire pour la première fois à l'event. J'ai fait une liste BLAEO pour l'event (accessible ici :https://www.backlog-assassins.net/lists/kl5jr3b). Sinon voici mon profil steam : http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198030303034.

Voilà, je crois pas avoir de contraintes à rajouter en plus des règles. Concernant ma liste j'espère qu'elle est assez triée, y a sans doute des jeux immondes dedans mais que j'ai laissé, faute de le savoir (j'ai pas vérifié tous les jeux), pareil y a peut être 3-4 jeux qui sortent des règles mais normalement j'ai essayé de trier.

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, ma liste est complète et je ne m'attends pas à ce que mon binôme la passe au peigne fin pour chercher les jeux qu'il va m'attribuer. Pour moi, il n'y a pas de "filtre" à mettre : il y a tous les jeux auxquels je n'ai pas joués et c'est à lui de faire un choix. La liste contient 1523 jeux dont "seulement" 576 ne sont pas commencés. Dans ces 576, il y a des lignes pour des DLCs ou des épisodes (un Telltale de 5 épisodes compte pour 5 "jeux" par exemple). Ca peut donc aller vite vu que la plupart des jeux sont relativement connus.

----------


## Hyeud

I'm in ! Ma liste de never played à jour :
https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played

257 jeux ça devrait le faire. Merci Orkestra.

----------


## Cannes

> Je dirais : loi de Murphy.





 ::ninja::

----------


## Haraban

> Moi, ma liste est complète et je ne m'attends pas à ce que mon binôme la passe au peigne fin pour chercher les jeux qu'il va m'attribuer.


Mais du coup tu t’attends à quoi ? Etre traité par dessus la jambe par un binôme qui s'en tamponne?
Franchement 576 jeux ça me les briserait de devoir me farcir la lecture de la liste. Dans l'absolu je le ferais, parce que j'ai pas envie de conseiller n'importe quoi à mon binôme (et que je pense que le but c'est aussi de lui faire une sélection intelligente et pas juste un bundle au hasard prit dans les jeux que j'ai déjà fais), mais ce sera bien lourd.

----------


## Paradox

> 


Ca me rappelle la Tristitude. Et je ne dis pas ca parce que je peux m'identifier pour le tunnel de Fourviere.  ::ninja:: 




PS : Tres jolie cette artiste. Inconnue au bataillon pour moi, et je me sens vieux en voyant sa date de naissance.  ::'(:

----------


## Olima

> Mais du coup tu t’attends à quoi ? Etre traité par dessus la jambe par un binôme qui s'en tamponne?
> Franchement 576 jeux ça me les briserait de devoir me farcir la lecture de la liste. Dans l'absolu je le ferais, parce que j'ai pas envie de conseiller n'importe quoi à mon binôme (et que je pense que le but c'est aussi de lui faire une sélection intelligente et pas juste un bundle au hasard prit dans les jeux que j'ai déjà fais), mais ce sera bien lourd.


Perso (mais ça n'engage que moi) aucun problème à fouiller une liste de ce genre (tant que ça fait pas planter steam comme chez certains....) Sur 500 jeux, j'ai encore plus de chances d'en trouver 4 que je trouve super chouettes et qui correspondent aux règles de l'event (durée raisonnable, style différents, et si possible qui puissent plaire au joueur en question...). Après s'il y en a 50 qui correspondent à tout ça en même temps, ben ça sera un peu au pif oui mais où est le mal  :;):  ...

----------


## Cannes

> PS : Tres jolie cette artiste. Inconnue au bataillon pour moi, et je me sens vieux en voyant sa date de naissance.


Elle a sorti que ça comme chanson malheureusement mais c' est très cool ! Dans le même style musicale y'a Paradis et Polo&Pan en chanson française. Oldelaf c'est vrai que c'est très cool je l'avais découvert avec Le Café  ::lol::

----------


## Paradox

> Elle a sorti que ça comme chanson malheureusement mais c' est très cool ! Dans le même style musicale y'a Paradis et Polo&Pan en chanson française. Oldelaf c'est vrai que c'est très cool je l'avais découvert avec Le Café


Le Cafe c'est la plus connue, normal.  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

> Moi, ma liste est complète et je ne m'attends pas à ce que mon binôme la passe au peigne fin pour chercher les jeux qu'il va m'attribuer. Pour moi, il n'y a pas de "filtre" à mettre : il y a tous les jeux auxquels je n'ai pas joués et c'est à lui de faire un choix. La liste contient 1523 jeux dont "seulement" 576 ne sont pas commencés. Dans ces 576, il y a des lignes pour des DLCs ou des épisodes (un Telltale de 5 épisodes compte pour 5 "jeux" par exemple). Ca peut donc aller vite vu que la plupart des jeux sont relativement connus.


Pour m'être occupé de te choisir des jeux lors du dernier event, ta liste me convient très bien. Tu as juste beaucoup de jeux mais 576 jeux "sélectionnables" sur 1523, on ne peut pas te reprocher de ne pas avoir fait de tri ; surtout que comme tu le dis, entre les suites, les DLC et les jeux à épisodes qui prennent plusieurs lignes de ta liste, tu n'as au final pas tant de jeux que ça, et c'est très lisible.  :;): 

Comme disait Supergounou, il n'y a pas de système parfait, certains ont juste beaucoup de jeux dans leur backlog, même après avoir trié, c'est comme ça ! 
Bon, j'avoue que je suis soulagé que Baalim ne participe pas...  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Pour m'être occupé de te choisir des jeux lors du dernier event, ta liste me convient très bien. Tu as juste beaucoup de jeux mais 576 jeux "sélectionnables" sur 1523, on ne peut pas te reprocher de ne pas avoir fait de tri ; surtout que comme tu le dis, entre les suites, les DLC et les jeux à épisodes qui prennent plusieurs lignes de ta liste, tu n'as au final pas tant de jeux que ça, et c'est très lisible. 
> 
> Comme disait Supergounou, il n'y a pas de système parfait, certains ont juste beaucoup de jeux dans leur backlog, même après avoir trié, c'est comme ça ! 
> Bon, j'avoue que je suis soulagé que Baalim ne participe pas...


Baalim will remember that.

----------


## Hyeud

Je témoigne aussi pour sebarnolds, sa liste est très facile à fouiller.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Baalim will remember that.


Toi on se demande bien pourquoi tu suis ce topic alors que tu dénies vouloir participer... Je suis sure que ton inconscient te travaille  ::trollface::

----------


## Orkestra

J'allais dire la même chose. Surtout qu'après Assassin's Creed et Prey, il vient de finir Quantum Break... Je pense qu'il s'entraîne dans l'ombre en espérant tromper les bookmakers et se faire passer pour l'outsider de la compétition !

----------


## madgic

Si Baalim s'inscrit et finit au moins 2 des jeux de sa liste, je lui offre le SEASON PASS de ASSASSIN'S CREED ORIGINS  ::siffle::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Mais du coup tu t’attends à quoi ? Etre traité par dessus la jambe par un binôme qui s'en tamponne?
> Franchement 576 jeux ça me les briserait de devoir me farcir la lecture de la liste. Dans l'absolu je le ferais, parce que j'ai pas envie de conseiller n'importe quoi à mon binôme (et que je pense que le but c'est aussi de lui faire une sélection intelligente et pas juste un bundle au hasard prit dans les jeux que j'ai déjà fais), mais ce sera bien lourd.


Euh, la liste est claire et la plupart des jeux sont assez connus. C'est assez rapide de la parcourir et d'en tirer une sélection lorsqu'on a suivi un peu l'activité jeux vidéo des 10 dernières années. Cf les commentaires ci-dessus, personne ne semble s'en plaindre. Pour moi, l'idée de l'event n'est pas que je fasse une liste de 20 jeux que je compte faire cette année et de demander à quelqu'un d'en choisir 4. Ma liste est là et c'est à mon binôme de faire le choix. S'il n'a pas envie de se casser le cul et qu'il me donne les 4 premiers jeux de la liste auxquels je n'ai pas joué, alors ça me va  ::):  S'il lit tout et qu'il en extrait 4 jeux qu'il connait et a adoré, ça me va aussi  ::):

----------


## Paradox

> Euh, la liste est claire et la plupart des jeux sont assez connus. C'est assez rapide de la parcourir et d'en tirer une sélection lorsqu'on a suivi un peu l'activité jeux vidéo des 10 dernières années. Cf les commentaires ci-dessus, personne ne semble s'en plaindre. Pour moi, l'idée de l'event n'est pas que je fasse une liste de 20 jeux que je compte faire cette année et de demander à quelqu'un d'en choisir 4. Ma liste est là et c'est à mon binôme de faire le choix. S'il n'a pas envie de se casser le cul et qu'il me donne les 4 premiers jeux de la liste auxquels je n'ai pas joué, alors ça me va  S'il lit tout et qu'il en extrait 4 jeux qu'il connait et a adoré, ça me va aussi


Pour moi, c'est tout a fait l'esprit de l'event.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Si Baalim s'inscrit et finit au moins 2 des jeux de sa liste, je lui offre le SEASON PASS de ASSASSIN'S CREED ORIGINS


Humm, ça sent le traquenard  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Si baalim s'inscrit, je veux être celle qui choisi ses jeux  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Si baalim s'inscrit, je veux être celle qui choisi ses jeux


 Je serais capable de faire une liste uniquement constituée de visual novels  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Je serais capable de faire une liste uniquement constituée de visual novels


Mais seras-tu capable d'y jouer ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Mais seras-tu capable d'y jouer ?


 Toi, tu n'as manifestement jamais entendu parler de la merveilleuse option «auto scroll» également appelée «sans les mains», très prisée dans le genre  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Toi, tu n'as manifestement jamais entendu parler de la merveilleuse option «auto scroll» également appelée «sans les mains», très prisée dans le genre


Nickel. Maintenant faut que j'aille me laver les yeux à la Javel après avoir lu ça. Merci.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Toi, tu n'as manifestement jamais entendu parler de la merveilleuse option «auto scroll» également appelée «sans les mains», très prisée dans le genre


 :Gerbe:

----------


## Hyeud

Arrêtez vos pudeurs de gazelle.

----------


## Ruvon

> Arrêtez vos pudeurs de gazelle.


C'est élégant et rapide une gazelle, pas pudique  :X1:  Si je dois choisir pour toi, je t'offrirais des JRPG / VN bien dégueux avec le patch uncensored (enfin je demanderais à Baalim / graouu / archer / ds108j pour en avoir des bien sales, ils doivent connaitre  ::ninja::  ) et je te ferais une selecta bien au fond du fun.

Un mec qui a ton avatar qui défend Baalim l'anardroitiste... j'ai ressenti un grand bouleversement de la Force comme si des millions de voix avaient soudainement hurlé de terreur...et puis s'étaient éteintes aussitôt...

----------


## Baalim

> Un mec qui a ton avatar qui défend Baalim l'anardroitiste... j'ai ressenti un grand bouleversement de la Force comme si des millions de voix avaient soudainement voté Fillon..et puis s'étaient ravisées aussitôt...


Fixed.

----------


## Ruvon

> Fixed.


Comment tu prends un ban sur n'importe quel autre topic du forum avec ça  :^_^:

----------


## Hyeud

Mon avatar c'est pour tromper, je suis un crypto-fasciste-anarcho-libertaire, en résumé, j'ai raison et pas toi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Paradox

> Comment tu prends un ban sur n'importe quel autre topic du forum avec ça


Attends, il a pas encore aborde l'accession au pouvoir de notre cher banqu... president.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si baalim s'inscrit, je veux être celle qui choisi ses jeux


J'aurais tellement souhaite etre le 1e a demander ca.  ::'(:

----------


## Hyeud

Gaffe tout de même, t'es pas à l'abri d'un modobell là Paradox, ils sont pointilleux sur le sujet ici.

----------


## Paradox

> Gaffe tout de même, t'es pas à l'abri d'un modobell là Paradox, ils sont pointilleux sur le sujet ici.


Je dirais que je suis un doublon de Baalim et ca passera tout seul.

----------


## Baalim

> Comment tu prends un ban sur n'importe quel autre topic du forum avec ça


Impossible, il ne s'agissait que d'un produit de ton imagination. Toute ressemblance avec des personnes réelles, existantes ou ayant existé, ne serait que purement fortuite.

En plus, j'ai contacté la rédaction pour faire de wonder boy la mascotte de CPC. Ça serait moche de ban la mascotte  ::sad::

----------


## LeBonDeun

Salut !
J'ai vu l'event sur Canard PC papier et ça me dit bien de participer ! Comment on s'inscrit ?

----------


## Baalim

Allez, je vais m'inscrire. Ça me donnera une vraie légitimité pour continuer à spammer  ::ninja::

----------


## Retrojm

> Allez, je vais m'inscrire. Ça me donnera une vraie légitimité pour continuer à spammer


Chiche ?

----------


## Orkestra

> Salut !
> J'ai vu l'event sur Canard PC papier et ça me dit bien de participer ! Comment on s'inscrit ?


On ne s'inscrit plus, Baalim vient de diviser internet par zéro, l'event est annulé !  :Cryb: 

Plus sérieusement, tu trouveras les infos concernant cette édition en cliquant ici. J'ai bien enregistré que tu t'inscrivais, maintenant il faudra que tu fournisse une liste de jeux d'ici au 31 janvier au plus tard.  ::): 




> Allez, je vais m'inscrire. Ça me donnera une vraie légitimité pour continuer à spammer


C'est ton dernier mot ? J'ai pris en compte ton inscription de toute façon, Evilblacksheep va regretter ce dans quoi elle s'est engagée je pense !  ::P:

----------


## madgic

> Evilblacksheep va regretter ce dans quoi elle s'est engagée je pense !


T'as intérêt de bien choisir  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

C'est ballot. J'ai commencé «seduce the innkeeper».
Du coup, je peux plus le proposer ?  :Emo:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> C'est ballot. J'ai commencé «seduce the innkeeper».
> Du coup, je peux plus le proposer ?


Non. De toute facon je vais pas choisir un truc que t'as deja commencé  ::trollface::

----------


## Nono

> C'est ballot. J'ai commencé «seduce the innkeeper».
> Du coup, je peux plus le proposer ?


Solution : le finir avant le 31 janvier.

----------


## LeBonDeun

Je vais sans doute poser une question déjà posé et on va me répondre "Mais bien sûr" mais... c'est vraiment sûr BLAEO ?

----------


## Paradox

> Je vais sans doute poser une question déjà posé et on va me répondre "Mais bien sûr" mais... c'est vraiment sûr BLAEO ?


Aussi sur qu'un service qui accede a tes informations Steam.

----------


## LeBonDeun

> Aussi sur qu'un service qui accede a tes informations Steam.


Ok, c'est bien ce que je me disais :-(
C'est dommage c'est pas mal comme système !

----------


## Flad

> Allez, je vais m'inscrire. Ça me donnera une vraie légitimité pour continuer à spammer


Si tu le fais, je m’inscris rien que pour avoir une chance de choisir tes jeux  ::wub::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Si tu le fais, je m’inscris rien que pour avoir une chance de choisir tes jeux


Trop tard, j'ai deja mis une option la dessus  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

#TortureTonBaalim

----------


## Baalim

En fait, 
 J'ai regardé les statistiques des précédentes éditions et j'en suis venu à la conclusion logique qu'il n'y avait que des grosses feignasses.

Du coup, l'inscription me paraît un peu moins insensée qu'elle ne l'était. Et puis, il y a toujours le plaisir de terminer lanterne rouge.

 je valide donc définitivement mon inscription  :Cigare:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

::lol::

----------


## sebarnolds

Et maintenant, on va tous se battre pour pouvoir choisir dans son backlog !

----------


## Olima

On peut faire un event séparé, l'event du backlog de baalim. Il faut un ou deux informaticiens pour arriver à accéder à la liste steam déjà, une équipe de 3 dédiée au tri des jeux venant de groupees, et 4 ou 5 personnes au moins pour fouiller le reste.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> On peut faire un event séparé, l'event du backlog de baalim. Il faut un ou deux informaticiens pour arriver à accéder à la liste steam déjà, une équipe de 3 dédiée au tri des jeux venant de groupees, et 4 ou 5 personnes au moins pour fouiller le reste.


Les personnes affectées au tri devront avoir un équipement spécial avec masque pour se protéger de toute contamination:

----------


## Ruvon

> On peut faire un event séparé, l'event du backlog de baalim. Il faut un ou deux informaticiens pour arriver à accéder à la liste steam déjà, une équipe de 3 dédiée au tri des jeux venant de groupees, et 4 ou 5 personnes au moins pour fouiller le reste.


C'est un bon début.

Il reste le plus gros morceau : assembler l'équipe de 860 salariés à plein temps qui vont devoir jouer pendant des années pour finir les jeux.

Ça va te coûter du pognon mon bon Baalim, surtout vu la masse de rapaces qui a l'intention de prendre une com au passage.

Ou alors on fait un jeu : il faut plusieurs personnes qui donnent toutes un chiffre random. On les multiplie entre eux et on regarde si l'ID Steam du résultat correspond à un jeu que Baalim a.
On rajoute une mise et on a le pire jeu de hasard de l'histoire, ce qui me semble tout à fait adapté pour rendre hommage à Baalim.

On appellerait ça : le Baalim Manchot.

----------


## Paradox

> Ok, c'est bien ce que je me disais :-(
> C'est dommage c'est pas mal comme système !


La securite informatique, ce n'est toujours que "relativement" sur. Point.

La question, c'est toujours de quel niveau de securite tu as reellement besoin en pratique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En fait, 
>  J'ai regardé les statistiques des précédentes éditions et j'en suis venu à la conclusion logique qu'il n'y avait que des grosses feignasses.
> 
> Du coup, l'inscription me paraît un peu moins insensée qu'elle ne l'était. Et puis, il y a toujours le plaisir de terminer lanterne rouge.
> 
>  je valide donc définitivement mon inscription


Fier de toi !  ::lol:: 

Sinon, c'est quoi une "lanterne rouge" ?

----------


## Baalim

> La securite informatique, ce n'est toujours que "relativement" sur. Point.
> 
> La question, c'est toujours de quel niveau de securite tu as reellement besoin en pratique.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Fier de toi ! 
> ...


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanterne_rouge

----------


## Paradox

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanterne_rouge


Merci, j'ai appris quelque chose !

----------


## Baalim

> C'est un bon début.
> 
> Il reste le plus gros morceau : assembler l'équipe de 860 salariés à plein temps qui vont devoir jouer pendant des années pour finir les jeux.


Seule explication rationnelle à ton décompte : tu comptes faire bosser des facteurs  ::trollface::

----------


## Akodo

C'est quand déjà le début ? Ça commence à faire long, on va perdre la moitié des inscrits.  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> C'est quand déjà le début ? Ça commence à faire long, on va perdre la moitié des inscrits.


J'attends depuis decembre !  :Vibre:

----------


## Tiko

Yop!

J'ai découvert l'event avec l'article paru dans le canard. Excellente idée, du coup je m'inscris. J'ai demandé une inscription sur BLAEO et je poste la liste dès que j'ai récupéré ça (ce que permet de faire BLAEO facielement si j'ai bien capté?)

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai demandé une inscription sur BLAEO et je poste la liste dès que j'ai récupéré ça (ce que permet de faire BLAEO facielement si j'ai bien capté?)


Oui, si tu n'as jamais touche aux jeux que tu veux te voir assigner.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Ouais, moi aussi, je veux une invit' sur BLAEO (bande de gueux)  :Cigare:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Les invits sur BLAEO ca depend pas des canards, il faut demander ici, et une fois que c'est fait vous pouvez vous connecter sur le site et faire le tri dans vos jeux. Pour toi ca risque de prendre quelques heures pour que le site importe ta liste de jeux.

----------


## Ruvon

Après sa performance sans cesse renouvelée de faire planter Steam quand tu tentes de regarder sa liste de jeux, Baalim va, sous vos yeux ébahis, faire bientôt tomber BLAEO, incapable d'encaisser la masse de données qui va bientôt s'abattre, telle une attaque DDOS non conventionnelle, sur ses pauvres serveurs.

Adieu BLAEO, on t'aimait bien  :Emo:

----------


## Paradox

> Ouais, moi aussi, je veux une invit' sur BLAEO (bande de gueux)


Deja que BLAEO avait des problemes de perfs, la, le serveur va etre down pendant une semaine.

----------


## RomTaka

Il va surtout faire péter les stats de la communauté BLAEO : actuellement (en - 1 avant Baalim  ::ninja::  ), BLAEO recense environ 1 412 000 jeux possédés dont presque 900 000 jamais joués.
Une fois Baalim ajouté, je pense qu'on peut rajouter aux "jamais joués" facilement 6000 de ses 6400 jeux.

----------


## Galgu

> Yop!
> 
> J'ai découvert l'event avec l'article paru dans le canard. Excellente idée, du coup je m'inscris. J'ai demandé une inscription sur BLAEO et je poste la liste dès que j'ai récupéré ça (ce que permet de faire BLAEO facielement si j'ai bien capté?)


Tout pareil, découvert via le magazine, je veux voir si ça me motive ou si je suis définitivement perdu  ::o:  je posterai la liste ASAP

----------


## Cannes

L'article ça a fait pété la popularité du truc  :WTF:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> L'article ça a fait pété la popularité du truc


C'est ca la gloire  :B):

----------


## Cannes

Hého ça va, tu fais pas l'organisation de celui ci :P

----------


## ssgmaster

> C'est quand déjà le début ? Ça commence à faire long, on va perdre la moitié des inscrits.


Je suis toujours la  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est à cause de l'article que je suis parmi vous. Sur ce topic et plein d'autres d'ailleurs  :Cigare:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Hého ça va, tu fais pas l'organisation de celui ci :P


Le rapport avec ce que j'ai dit?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Cannes

C'était une blagounette  :Emo:

----------


## jopopoe

Allez plus qu'une semaine pour finir nos jeux en cours, et être frais et dispo pour l'event !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je vais avoir du mal à finir Overwatch.  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

The Longest Journey et Saint's Row 2 en moins d'une semaine à raison de grand max 1h par jour ? Oh, oh, ça va pas être possible...

----------


## jopopoe

Olalah mais vous avez pas anticipé !

Moi j'ai Hitman Blood Money à finir (je dois en être à 50/60% à vue de nez), donc tout va bien !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Allez plus qu'une semaine pour finir nos jeux en cours, et être frais et dispo pour l'event !


ça va être juste pour finir Rise of the Tomb Raider vu mon temps de jeu, mais c'est faisable si je me tapes pas tous les tombeaux optionnels

----------


## Olima

Je finis FTL et je serai ready.

----------


## Orkestra

> Allez plus qu'une semaine pour finir nos jeux en cours, et être frais et dispo pour l'event !


Purée, il va falloir renommer ça les Olympiades du backlog si tout le monde commence à s'entraîner en avance pour finir ses jeux selon un planning serré... On a même Baalim dans le rôle de celui qui ne gagnera pas une médaille mais pour qui l'important c'est de participer ! 




> Je finis FTL et je serai ready.


 ::XD::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Vous me faites peur quand meme hein. Vous savez qu'il n'y a besoin que de finir *UN* jeu en un mois? Ca demande pas tellement de preparation que ca, et vous pouvez continuer vos autres jeux en parallele hein...  ::O:

----------


## Hyeud

Find the games, save the games, save the world  :Bave:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Vous me faites peur quand meme hein. Vous savez qu'il n'y a besoin que de finir *UN* jeu en un mois? Ca demande pas tellement de preparation que ca, et vous pouvez continuer vos autres jeux en parallele hein...


ça dépend ton temps de jeu. J'ai regardé, sur les 2 dernières semaines, j'ai dû joué maxi 2 heures... Autant dire que même un CoD de 6h c'est tendu sur un mois  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

Je compte pas finir Saint's Row 2 d'ici le début, je le mettrai en pause. Par contre, je finirai The Longest Journey et commencerai mes jeux de l'event seulement après.

----------


## Paradox

> Je vais avoir du mal à finir Overwatch.


Parce que c'est de la mayrde.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ça dépend ton temps de jeu. J'ai regardé, sur les 2 dernières semaines, j'ai dû joué maxi 2 heures... Autant dire que même un CoD de 6h c'est tendu sur un mois


Le temps de sommeil ne compte pas pour l'event.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous me faites peur quand meme hein. Vous savez qu'il n'y a besoin que de finir *UN* jeu en un mois? Ca demande pas tellement de preparation que ca, et vous pouvez continuer vos autres jeux en parallele hein...


J'ai l'impression que cette annee, tout comme moi, une bonne partie veut en decoudre avec son backlog.  :Cigare:

----------


## Galgu

C'est bon j'ai mis à jour mon profil BLAEO (dans ma signature). Je suis fin prêt pour l'évènement. Just in time  :B): 

PS: les jeux longs ne me font pas peur

----------


## Supergounou

C'est jusqu'à quand les inscriptions?

----------


## madgic

> C'est jusqu'à quand les inscriptions?


31 au soir, début de l'event le premier.

Je pourrais d'ailleurs choisir les jeux que en fin de soirée ou le lendemain.

----------


## Nono

Pire ici : je serai bien occupé le 1 et le 2, je ne pourrai choisir les jeux que le 2 au soir ou le 3.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Allez plus qu'une semaine pour finir nos jeux en cours, et être frais et dispo pour l'event !


Je mettrai Trackmania Turbo et Mini Metro en pause quand l'event commencera  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

> C'est jusqu'à quand les inscriptions?


Mais tu peux déjà t'inscrire si tu veux, arrête de tergiverser  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais tu peux déjà t'inscrire si tu veux, arrête de tergiverser


Trop peur d'être jugé...  :Emo: 
Et j'attends celle de Baalim  :Bave:

----------


## Olima

Ca juge pas, ça chipote ! Allez viens !

----------


## Baalim

> Trop peur d'être jugé... 
> Et j'attends celle de Baalim


Attends, ça va être marrant.
Je viens d'être accepté sur BLAEO.

Reste plus qu'à trier tout ce bordel avant de pouvoir faire souffrir mon binôme  :Bave: 


EDIT : ah ah 

https://www.backlog-assassins.net/users/baalim75/games




> Never played 4347 games


 :Cryb:

----------


## Olima

> Attends, ça va être marrant.
> Je viens d'être accepté sur BLAEO.
> 
> Reste plus qu'à trier tout ce bordel avant de pouvoir faire souffrir mon binôme 
> 
> 
> EDIT : ah ah 
> 
> https://www.backlog-assassins.net/users/baalim75/games


"Tiens donc, les jeux sélectionnés pour Baalim commencent tous par la lettre A ?"

----------


## Paradox

> Never played 4347 games


Mais pourquoi ? Ou plutot comment ?  ::O:

----------


## Baalim

> Mais pourquoi ? Ou plutot comment ?


A vrai dire, je me le demande également.  ::wacko:: 

Tiens, vous connaissiez ce site ?
https://www.lorenzostanco.com/lab/steam/

----------


## Galgu

> https://www.backlog-assassins.net/users/baalim75/games


c'est... impressionnant ! tu travailles dans le JV d'une manière quelconque ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> 


Non mais t'as pas encore trié, donc le never played n'est pas encore le truc réel (la ca serait tout sauf UN jeu, et ce n'est pas le cas, plus dans tes never played actuels y'a plein de jeux ou t'as deja du temps de jeu et des achievements, donc tu y as clairement joué). Bref, tu bluffes martoni..

----------


## Haraban

> Never played 4347 games


 ::mellow::   ::wacko:: 

Même à 1 euro le jeu, ça représente une telle fortune.

----------


## Cannes

> c'est... impressionnant ! tu travailles dans le JV d'une manière quelconque ?


Il a juste beaucoup de bundle  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Même à 1 euro le jeu, ça représente une telle fortune.


 Il faut bien te dire qu'il y a énormément de jeux qui sont à bien moins d un euro dans ce lot  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> c'est... impressionnant ! tu travailles dans le JV d'une manière quelconque ?


Houla, non  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non mais t'as pas encore trié, donc le never played n'est pas encore le truc réel (la ca serait tout sauf UN jeu, et ce n'est pas le cas, plus dans tes never played actuels y'a plein de jeux ou t'as deja du temps de jeu et des achievements, donc tu y as clairement joué). Bref, tu bluffes martoni..


C'est pas ma faute si les sites ne veulent pas faire le boulot à ma place  :Emo:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Allez plus qu'une semaine pour finir nos jeux en cours, et être frais et dispo pour l'event !


J'ai envie de faire des jeux de ma liste là, mais j'attends, pour qu'il soit a 0min de jeu, et avoir une chance de les avoir pour l'event :D

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est pas ma faute si les sites ne veulent pas faire le boulot à ma place


That's the spirit  ::lol::

----------


## sebarnolds

Et donc on peut aller se coucher l'esprit tranquille ce soir : l'internet n'a pas explosé lorsque Baalim a ajouté sa bibliothèque Steam  ::P:

----------


## Olima

> Mais pourquoi ? Ou plutot comment ?


http://indiegamebundle.wikia.com/wiki/Groupees

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais pourquoi ? Ou plutot comment ?


Non non, pourquoi est une bien meilleure question que comment.

Après, comme tout goût pour la collection, ce n'est pas toujours cliniquement explicable. La baalimilie sera peut-être bientôt reconnue comme trouble du comportement.

----------


## Baalim

> Non non, pourquoi est une bien meilleure question que comment.
> 
> Après, comme tout goût pour la collection, ce n'est pas toujours cliniquement explicable. La baalimilie sera peut-être bientôt reconnue comme trouble du comportement.


Bof, la collectionnite de biens dématérialisés est une variante bien moins encombrante et socialement condamnable de la collection de capsules de bières ou de timbres.

Après, il faut reconnaître que, dans l'hypothèse d'une apocalypse nucléaire, le mec qui a une collection de capsules s'en tirera mieux que moi.

----------


## Tiko

> Yop!
> 
> J'ai découvert l'event avec l'article paru dans le canard. Excellente idée, du coup je m'inscris. J'ai demandé une inscription sur BLAEO et je poste la liste dès que j'ai récupéré ça (ce que permet de faire BLAEO facielement si j'ai bien capté?)


Dont acte!  ::): 

https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played

----------


## Izual

C'est calme par ici, on va essayer de vous faire un peu de pub d'ici ce soir  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

Je vous file la lsite de mon backlog ce week end (désolé ça traine j' pense jamais en rentrant) !

(Faut s'inscrire où pour être le binôme de baalim ?  ::ninja::  )

----------


## La Chouette

Calme, calme... grâce à l'article, on a battu notre record de participations  ::ninja:: 
Mais on n'est pas contre un peu de pub supplémentaire, histoire de vraiment submerger Orkestra !

----------


## Orkestra

Bring it on ! Je crains dégun !

----------


## Cocax

Motivé pour participer aussi  ::):  Super bonne idée !

----------


## Makusu

Mon Backlog continue de grandir et je suis ultra chaud pour participer! Je me reconnecte ce soir pour faire le nécessaire.

----------


## falosem

C'est super comme idée d'event, ça me donnera une raison de faire les jeux qui attendent que je les choisissent eux et pas celui sur lequel j'ai déjà 80 heures.

----------


## salakis

> C'est calme par ici, on va essayer de vous faire un peu de pub d'ici ce soir


Non, je ne finirai pas Fallout 3 pour tes beaux yeux.

----------


## Ruvon

En fait c'est la rédac qui créé des multi-comptes pour pouvoir participer discretos.  :tired: 

Allez, soyez pas timides, viendez jouer à visage découvert.  :Fourbe: 

Et bienvenue les nouveaux hein  ::ninja:: 




> Non, je ne finirai pas Fallout 3 pour tes beaux yeux.


Non mais le but c'est pas uniquement de jouer à des jeux de merde aussi.

----------


## salakis

> En fait c'est la rédac qui créé des multi-comptes pour pouvoir participer discretos. 
> 
> Allez, soyez pas timides, viendez jouer à visage découvert. 
> 
> Et bienvenue les nouveaux hein 
> 
> 
> 
> Non mais le but c'est pas uniquement de jouer à des jeux de merde aussi.


Lol t ki toa?

----------


## Ruvon

> Lol t ki toa?


La grenouille à grande bouche. Allez viens t'inscrire on te fait une selecta spéciale gros beauf viking !

----------


## salakis

> La grenouille à grande bouche. Allez viens t'inscrire on te fait une selecta spéciale gros beauf viking !


Et meme pas un truc de pompier?  :Emo: 

Rassurez moi, les MOBA ca compte pas hein? J'ai Dota 2, mais je préfèrerai un fisting a base de saucisson catalan que de le lancer.

----------


## Cocax

Ah mais c'est normal qu'on puisse pas éditer le google doc ? Ma page steam c'est ca: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198016495564/

(Pseudo = Cocax)

----------


## Blackogg

> Et meme pas un truc de pompier? 
> 
> Rassurez moi, les MOBA ca compte pas hein? J'ai Dota 2, mais je préfèrerai un fisting a base de saucisson catalan que de le lancer.


T'aurais surtout du mal à le finir  ::P: .



Spoiler Alert! 


Allez viens, on te faera un tuto avec ShotMaster-kun et Froustu-chan  :Emo:  (et Alab nous engueulera si on se moque trop).

----------


## Alab

Dota c'est sérieux ya pas de fun autorisé !  :Boom:

----------


## Flugel

Salut, j'vais aussi m'inscrire, je n'ai jamais participé a cette event, mon compte steam, pour les jeux, je préférerai ne pas avoir de jeu d'horreur, pour la longévité du jeu pas au delà de 30h.

----------


## Orkestra

> Ah mais c'est normal qu'on puisse pas éditer le google doc ? Ma page steam c'est ca: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198016495564/
> 
> (Pseudo = Cocax)


Encore heureux que tout le monde ne puisse pas éditer le google doc, ça serait le bordel et Ruvon aurait inscrit Harvester en secret juste pour pouvoir lui assigner Baalim en binôme !
Non, pour cet event, la loi c'est moi, mais tu peux essayer de corrompre La Chouette (et Evilblacksheep j'imagine ?) si tu veux essayer de modifier un truc en secret  ::P:

----------


## Cocax

> Encore heureux que tout le monde ne puisse pas éditer le google doc, ça serait le bordel et Ruvon aurait inscrit Harvester en secret juste pour pouvoir lui assigner Baalim en binôme !
> Non, pour cet event, la loi c'est moi, mais tu peux essayer de corrompre La Chouette (et Evilblacksheep j'imagine ?) si tu veux essayer de modifier un truc en secret


haha tkt jcomprenais pas pourquoi je pouvais pas créer ma case, parce que ca doit être bien chiant pour toi de te taper tout le forum à recenser les clanpins qui s'inscrivent sans mettre de liens comme moi  ::sad::

----------


## Orkestra

Oh ça va, j'ai commencé une collection de poupée vaudou, c'est un hobby qui m'aide à me détendre...  :Fourbe:

----------


## salakis

Bon bah du coup, si on peut m'inscrire aussi :

Salakis
http://steamcommunity.com/id/salakiss/

C'est tout gentil de votre part. Des bisous, je demanderai a mon grand mara/bou de vous porter chance et argent.

----------


## Orkestra

Done !

Petit point, pour l'instant j'attends toujours les listes de LeBonDeun et Makusu.
Pour Alab, Cocax, Flugel et Salakis, je n'ai que vos comptes steam ; on est d'accord que le choix se fera dans les jeux auxquels vous avez joué 0h d'après steam ?

----------


## Alab

> Done !
> 
> Petit point, pour l'instant j'attends toujours les listes de LeBonDeun et Makusu.
> Pour Alab, Cocax, Flugel et Salakis, je n'ai que vos comptes steam ; on est d'accord que le choix se fera dans les jeux auxquels vous avez joué 0h d'après steam ?


Je file le lien ce week end, je pouvais pas utiliser BLAEO comme j’étais pas dans le groupe steam et après j'attendais d'être accepté dans le groupe en question.  ::wacko:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ou alors c'est plus pratique un gdoc avec annotations et catégories ?

----------


## salakis

> Done !
> 
> Petit point, pour l'instant j'attends toujours les listes de LeBonDeun et Makusu.
> Pour Alab, Cocax, Flugel et Salakis, je n'ai que vos comptes steam ; on est d'accord que le choix se fera dans les jeux auxquels vous avez joué 0h d'après steam ?


J'ai pas de BLAEO, par contre j'ai un steam idler, donc plutot se baser sur les achievments je pense :/

----------


## Blackogg

> Je file le lien ce week end, je pouvais pas utiliser BLAEO comme j’étais pas dans le groupe steam et après j'attendais d'être accepté dans le groupe en question. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ou alors c'est plus pratique un gdoc avec annotations et catégories ?


Perso j'ai eu la flemme de m'inscrire à un groupe pour pouvoir m'inscrire sur un site après, donc j'ai recensé mon backlog à la main (avec l'aide de http://www.lorenzostanco.com/lab/steam/ quand même) dans un gdoc. Je m'étais promis de l'annoter ensuite, mais euh, bon, regardez là bas y'a Kahn qui fait des wheelies !

Et ça m'a permis d'exclure d'office des jeux auxquels j'aurai refusé de toucher de toute façon  ::P: .

----------


## Alab

Ouais bah je file un turc d'ici ce week end comme ça ce sera plus simple (idem j'ai quelques jeux où j'ai idle et d'autre où j'ai 0h mais c'est juste que je les ai acheté par nostalgie histoire de la avoir sous la main pour les refaire).

----------


## Cocax

> Done !
> 
> Petit point, pour l'instant j'attends toujours les listes de LeBonDeun et Makusu.
> Pour Alab, Cocax, Flugel et Salakis, je n'ai que vos comptes steam ; on est d'accord que le choix se fera dans les jeux auxquels vous avez joué 0h d'après steam ?


On est d'accord  ::):

----------


## Flugel

> Done !
> 
> Petit point, pour l'instant j'attends toujours les listes de LeBonDeun et Makusu.
> Pour Alab, Cocax, Flugel et Salakis, je n'ai que vos comptes steam ; on est d'accord que le choix se fera dans les jeux auxquels vous avez joué 0h d'après steam ?


Pour moi, tout les jeux avec moins de 1h de jeu

----------


## maxtidus10

> Pour moi, tout les jeux avec moins de 1h de jeu


Ok, le mieux serait peut être d'en faire une liste du coup pour éviter à ton binome de faire le tri lui même ?

----------


## RomTaka

> Ouais bah je file un *turc* d'ici ce week end comme ça ce sera plus simple.


Ce qui avait commencé comme un concours bon enfant pour dégraisser son backlog vire maintenant à la traite d'êtres humains du pays d'Enes Kanter (oui, une si jolie périphrase juste pour faire un clin d’œil à ce maître). Sale.

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai eu une idée de génie: noter mes 65 jeux Steam installés prêts à être lancés pour éviter à ma future feignasse de binôme d'avoir à chercher:

Airscape: The Fall of Gravity
The Beginner's Guide
A Bird Story
Black Mesa
Blackwell Convergence
BlazBlue: Chronophantasma Extend
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
Cloudbuilt
Constant C
Day of the Tentacle Remastered
Dex
The Dream Machine
Deamfall Chapters
Elegy for a Dead World
Elliot Quest
Flinthook
Furi
Her Story
Heroine's Quest: The Herald of...
HuniePop
I Have no Mouth, and I Must Scream
In Between
Inexistence
The Interactive Adventures of Dog...
Jazzpunk: Director's Cut
Jotun: Balhalla Edition
Legend of Grimrock 2
The Lion's Song
Long Live the Queen
LostWinds 2
MechaNika
Mighty Switch Force! Hyper Drive Edition
Mini Ghost
Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight
Monolith
Morphopolis
Ms. Splosion Man
Odallus: The Dark Call
The Old Tree
Owlboy
Oxenfree
Perils of Man
Pharaoh Rebirth+
Randal's Monday
Ravager
Resonance
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Shardlight
Sky Rogue
Strife: Veteran Edition
Submerged
Sunless Sea
Super Time Force Ultra
Technobabylon
To Be or Not to Be
Underrail
Vangers
Void & Meddler
Yesterday Origins

Du coup Orkestra, tu peux m'inscrire avec le lien vers ce message comme liste? Et si jamais je trouve le temps, j'ajouterai même les liens vers Steam et HowLongToBeat.

----------


## Orkestra

> J'ai eu une idée de génie: noter mes 65 jeux Steam installés prêts à être lancés pour éviter à ma future feignasse de binôme d'avoir à chercher:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Du coup Orkestra, tu peux m'inscrire avec le lien vers ce message comme liste? Et si jamais je trouve le temps, j'ajouterai même les liens vers Steam et HowLongToBeat.


C'est fait ! Steam j'ai déjà puisque tu étais dans l'annuaire  :;): 




> J'ai pas de BLAEO, par contre j'ai un steam idler, donc plutot se baser sur les achievments je pense :/


Du coup ça serait pratique que tu te fasses un compte sur BLAEO ou une simple liste google doc avec les jeux sélectionnables parce que ce n'est pas hyper agréable de parcourir une liste non triée de jeux et d'essayer de voir si tu as validé des achievements ou non sur certains jeux... :/

----------


## Makusu

J'essaie de faire le nécessaire pour sortir ma liste. Vous avez une idée du temps nécessaire pour l'inscription BLAOE après avoir laissé le commentaire?

----------


## Orkestra

Ils sont assez réactifs normalement. Pas plus de 48h je pense et certainement moins de 24  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Conseil perso déjà laissé ici : une liste faite maison sur un google doc ça marche aussi. Puisque de toute façon il faudra passer sur BLAEO et trier même sa liste de jeux never played puisqu'elle contiendra des jeux qui peuvent être multi / sans fin (gestion...) / déjà joués sur une autre plateforme (GoG, DRM Free...).

*L'idée principale derrière tout ça :*

Proposer une liste qui ne nécessitera pas de revenir après sélection en mode : ah mais en fait pas celui-là j'avais zappé / il marche pas sur mon PC / j'ai cassé ma manette / je l'ai fini en coop avec mon chien.

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai eu une idée de génie: noter mes 65 jeux Steam installés prêts à être lancés pour éviter à ma future feignasse de binôme d'avoir à chercher:
> 
> Airscape: The Fall of Gravity
> The Beginner's Guide
> A Bird Story
> Black Mesa
> Blackwell Convergence
> BlazBlue: Chronophantasma Extend
> Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
> ...


Tiens, voilà une sélection à faire (entre parenthèses, mon ordre de préférence) :
- Blackwell Convergence (3)
- Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth (2)
- Day of the Tentacle Remastered (1)
- Her Story (6)
- Rise of the Tomb Raider (4)
- Shardlight (7)
- Technobabylon (5)

Deux autres que j'ai faits mais spécialement adorés :
- A Bird Story
- Perils of Man



Spoiler Alert! 


Comment ça, c'est pas comme ça que fonctionne l'event ? :ninaj:

----------


## Supergounou

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Comment ça, c'est pas comme ça que fonctionne l'event ? :ninaj:


Ca fait beaucoup de point'n click!  ::P: 

En tous cas je note ça dans un coin, ça pourra resservir quand j'aurai besoin d'une idée sur quoi jouer  ::):

----------


## Makusu

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

Voilà ma liste faite maison.

PS: Comment vous mettez à jour le lien vers notre ID steam dans le doc? Avec les données du forum ? J'ai mis à jour au cas ou.

----------


## Orkestra

Avec les données du forum oui, j'ai mis ton profil à jour du coup.  ::):

----------


## Florian potager

Salut, je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'aimerai bien participer mais j'ai pas bien compris comment s'inscrire.

----------


## Alab

> Salut, je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'aimerai bien participer mais j'ai pas bien compris comment s'inscrire.


Donne ton id steam (ou lien vers ton profil) et si possible une liste (une google doc) avec les jeux auxquels tu n'as pas joué et/ou que tu aimerais inscrire dans le cadre de l’événement.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

On est que 55 participants, elles sont où les brouettes d'acheteurs compulsifs qu'Izual devait amener dans cette thérapie de groupe ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> On est que 55 participants, elles sont où les brouettes d'acheteurs compulsifs qu'Izual devait amener dans cette thérapie de groupe ?


Y'a pas d'acheteur compulsif sur ce forum. La voila, l'explication !

----------


## Florian potager

Ok alors pour ma participation, voici mon profil Steam : 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198051863138/

Et ma liste de jeux éligibles :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## salakis

> C'est fait ! Steam j'ai déjà puisque tu étais dans l'annuaire 
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup ça serait pratique que tu te fasses un compte sur BLAEO ou une simple liste google doc avec les jeux sélectionnables parce que ce n'est pas hyper agréable de parcourir une liste non triée de jeux et d'essayer de voir si tu as validé des achievements ou non sur certains jeux... :/





> Looks like you are not a group member ... right now this site is members only.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Si tu veux acceder au site BLAEO, il faut juste laisser un commentaire ici pour qu'ils ajoutent ton compte steam à la base de données et que tu puisses te connecter. MAIS comme l'ont si bien dit plusieurs autres canards, BLAEO c'est facultatif, l'important c'est de faire une liste et elle peut simplement être sur google doc  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Si tu veux acceder au site BLAEO, il faut juste laisser un commentaire ici pour qu'ils ajoutent ton compte steam à la base de données et que tu puisses te connecter. MAIS comme l'ont si bien dit plusieurs autres canards, BLAEO c'est facultatif, l'important c'est de faire une liste et elle peut simplement être sur google doc





> Conseil perso déjà laissé ici : une liste faite maison sur un google doc ça marche aussi. Puisque de toute façon il faudra passer sur BLAEO et trier même sa liste de jeux never played puisqu'elle contiendra des jeux qui peuvent être multi / sans fin (gestion...) / déjà joués sur une autre plateforme (GoG, DRM Free...).
> 
> *L'idée principale derrière tout ça :*
> 
> Proposer une liste qui ne nécessitera pas de revenir après sélection en mode : ah mais en fait pas celui-là j'avais zappé / il marche pas sur mon PC / j'ai cassé ma manette / je l'ai fini en coop avec mon chien.


BLAEO l'idée est super, c'est même grâce ou à cause de ça que notre tray tray maychan mouton noir a créé cet event. Mais s'il s'agit de faire une liste réfléchie et pas juste importer sa biblio Steam, il ne fera pas le boulot à votre place  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Ah l'autre. Il en vient à s'auto-citer  :haha: 

EDIT :

Argh, c'est l'horreur, votre truc.
J'écrème mais ça reste le bordel complet  :Facepalm: 





*EDIT : total victory ! PLus que 200.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...lvDo80AWA/edit*

----------


## Flugel

Ma petite liste de jeu du coup:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Orkestra

> Ah l'autre. Il en vient à s'auto-citer 
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> Argh, c'est l'horreur, votre truc.
> J'écrème mais ça reste le bordel complet 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/27/e30...41af79e1e3.png
> 
> ...




(enfin tant qu'Evilblacksheep y a accès... Mais ça frutre notre curiosité !  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/27/47e...c09aff8eae.png
> 
> (enfin tant qu'Evilblacksheep y a accès... Mais ça frutre notre curiosité !


EDIT : lien de partage
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

Rajouts en cours

Suffit de demander une autorisation, hein !

----------


## Cannes

T'as des trucs super dedans  ::lol:: 
The Last Door par exemple c'est très cool. Mais je laisserais celui qu'on t'a assigné choisir  ::siffle::

----------


## Orkestra

> Suffit de demander une autorisation, hein !


J'ai lu "pour entrer, signer ce contrat avec votre sang, tout ira bien" et j'ai eu peur !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai lu "pour entrer, signer ce contrat avec votre sang, tout ira bien" et j'ai eu peur !


Perso je me serais mefiée, tu cliques et pouf ton compte steam se retrouve rempli de jeux groupees...  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaykadji

ce qui est bien c'est qu'entre l'inscription et maintenant, j'ai ajouté au moins 5 jeux x)

----------


## LoupGris

Bonjour,
Je suis totalement nouveau sur le forum mais j'accroche bien au principe de l'event (vu sur les réseaux sociaux), j'aimerais donc participer si ce n'est pas trop tard.
J'aimerais juste savoir ce que je dois faire. Et surtout dans quel ordre de priorité.
Merci.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Bonjour,
> Je suis totalement nouveau sur le forum mais j'accroche bien au principe de l'event (vu sur les réseaux sociaux), j'aimerais donc participer si ce n'est pas trop tard.
> J'aimerais juste savoir ce que je dois faire. Et surtout dans quel ordre de priorité.
> Merci.


Salut il te suffit de donner via blaeo ou google doc au choix une liste de jeu qui peuvent être choisi par ton binôme à te proposer pour l'event (+ lire la première page du sujet avec les règles de l'event).

----------


## Orkestra

> Et hop, c'est le moment de vous inscrire pour le quatrième event du backlog ! Il vous reste seize jours pour finir ce que vous étiez en train de faire et vous lancer à plein temps dans...
> 
> *L'event du backlog, épisode 4 :
> LET'S TURN OUR BACKLOG INTO PISCES !
> 
> https://www.izodiacsigns.com/images/...ol-300x300.png*
> 
> Vous avez jusqu'au 31 janvier inclus pour vous inscrire ici, sur le topic de CPC gifts ou en m'envoyant un MP. *Merci aux nouveaux venus de me préciser qu'ils s'inscrivent pour la première fois* dans leur message, ça me facilitera la tâche pour mettre à jour les infos sur la spreadsheet ! Si vous avez un compte BLAEO, ou une liste de jeux accessible en ligne, dont vous comptez vous servir pour l'event, j'aurais besoin du lien aussi. Quoi qu'il arrive, merci de faciliter au maximum la tâche de celui ou celle qui sera chargé de sélectionner vos jeux pour l'event !
> 
> ...




Bienvenue !
Pour l'instant, tu as juste besoin de faire une liste des jeux dans lequel le binôme qui te sera assigné devra piocher sa sélection de 4 jeux et de la rendre accessible.
La suite le 1er février : tu devras choisir des jeux à la personne qui te sera assignée pendant que quelqu'un s'occupera de faire une sélection pour tes jeux  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> l'event (vu sur les réseaux sociaux)


Merde on est foutus, à ce train là ça va devenir international cette histoire! Remarque, manquerait plus qu'un nom qui claque, voyons... L'association des gamers backloggés? non... Mon backlog en vacances? Toujours pas...

Oh ça y est!  ::o: 

La ligue des backlo... Wait...

 :Facepalm:

----------


## Vaykadji

Marvel's Backloggers

C'est le box-office garanti.

----------


## sebarnolds

> EDIT : lien de partage
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing
> 
> Rajouts en cours
> 
> Suffit de demander une autorisation, hein !


C'est vrai qu'il y a du bon là-dedans !

----------


## Cannes

> Marvel's Backloggers
> 
> C'est le box-office garanti.


Les backloggers cinematic universe

----------


## Ruvon

"La thérapie de groupe des acheteurs compulsifs" me semble bien plus adapté et au moins on copie pas une marque / licence sans aucun rapport avec le couscous.

Malgré la présence de Baalim, l'idée c'est de le combattre ce backlog, pas de l'encenser.

----------


## Hyeud

Backlog Wars : the gaming menace

Par le Collectif des Acheteurs Compulsifs et Apathiques, surpuissant...

----------


## Vaykadji

> le Collectif des Acheteurs Compulsifs et Apathiques


C'est caca, quand même  ::ninja::  

Le Collectif des Possesseurs Compulsifs?

----------


## Alab

Voilà ma liste, dites moi si vous pouvez y accéder.  :;): 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Orkestra

J'y accède sans problème, merci  ::):

----------


## Jowy92

Salut à tous,

Bon ben moi aussi je veux bien m'inscrire... Première participation !

Alors la liste des jeux que je voudrais faire : https://www.backlog-assassins.net/lists/3d7j8pd
La liste des jeux que j'ai commencé mais que je voudrais finir (je ne sais pas si ça rentre dans le cadre de ce projet) : https://www.backlog-assassins.net/lists/4bn23wb
Sinon vous pouvez piocher dans tous les jeux que je n'ai pas commencé si vous voyez un truc qui vaut le coup : https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played (bon courage pour faire le tri sur 1043 jeux  :;):  )

Sinon pas la peine de vous baser sur le temps de jeu vu que j'ai farmé les cartes, si vous ne voyez pas de succès c'est que je n'ai pas vraiment commencé (ou que les succès n'existaient pas à l'époque).

----------


## NFafa

Lalala, c'est jusqu'à quand les inscriptions ? 31 janvier ? Ah bah je suis large alors !  ::lol::   Après avoir lu l'article dans cpc, puis l'avoir complétement oublié quelques semaines (mois ?) voilà qu'il ressort de ma mémoire juste à temps. 

C'est donc une première participation et n'étant pas inscrit sur BLAE j'ai pris le soin de faire une liste des jeux non commencés de mon backlog ici. Normalement il n'y a que des jeux auxquels je pensais jouer un jour (ou pas), donc pas de tri à faire.

J'en profite pour dire un merci au(x) gentil(s ) organisateur(s). :;):

----------


## Makusu

Tiens en faisant un tour sur humble bundle j'ai vu qu'il avaient offert Owlboy aux abonnés monthly (que je suis provisoirement pour choper Civ VI a 12€). Comme je l'avais déjà j'ai un cadeau a faire, des intéressés pour allonger leur backlog ? XD

----------


## Retrojm

Oh carrément, allonge-le moi !!!  ::love::  (le backlog). Oh le boy !

Merci !

----------


## Makusu

Envoie moi ton mail en MP j'utiliserai l'option "cadeau" de humble bundle.

Edit: Ah non pas besoin c'est juste un lien, je te l'ai envoyé en MP

----------


## Retrojm

Un grand merci, c'est trop chouette  ::wub::   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Makusu

Ben de rien remercie Humble bundle ils distribuent les jeux comme des petits pains XD. 
En espérant que j'aurai pas trop de doublons quand ils révéleront les jeux de février lol

----------


## Franky Mikey

Si tu en as, et qu'ils sont du niveau d'Owlboy, ils ne resteront sans doute pas orphelins bien longtemps.  ::):

----------


## Nams

Je veux bien m'inscrire au challenge de février. C'est ma première participation également !

Comme je ne suis pas sur BLAE j'ai repris le fichier de NFafa pour mon backlog (ici). J'ai mis à part les jeux chopés en bundle que je ne connais pas, mais je ne suis pas contre y jouer si vous pensez qu'ils valent le coup !

Je viens d'installer Oxenfree donc s'il pouvait être dans la sélection ce serait sympa  :;): 

Merci !

----------


## salakis

La derniere fois que j'ai vu autant d'attachés de presse, c'etait FrousT qui postait

----------


## tilion

Hello,

À priori, il n'est pas encore trop tard pour participer : 

Mon profil steam : https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197980418458/

Ma liste de jeux : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

La bonne soirée à tous.

----------


## Ruvon

> La derniere fois que j'ai vu autant d'attachés de presse, c'etait FrousT qui postait


 :^_^: 

Heureusement que contrairement à FrousT, les nouveaux venus ont envie de jouer à des jeux vidéo, pas à Dota.

----------


## Orkestra

Froust a quand même terminé Dungeons 2 et Tomb Raider: Legend lors du premier event, ainsi que Tomb Raider: Underworld lors du second avant d'abandonner l'idée de participer. Mauvaise langue !

----------


## Kulfy

Je viens de finir mon jeu du moment (Ori and the blind forest  ::love:: ), je suis dans les starting blocks !

A ce propos Orkestra, ça ne serait pas plus simple de demander aux gens un jour ou deux plus tôt de choisir les jeux pour leur compère, et de lâcher les fauves le premier du mois ?
Ca éviterait les retards à l'allumage si ton binôme a zappé le jour J, et t'aurais un peu moins de jeux à choisir toi même si certains ne donnent pas signe de vie.

(Rien à voir, mais pour celui qui me tombera sur ma liste BLAEO, les jeux avec des petites pancartes 'Plateforme', 'Aventure' ... sont ceux qui me tentent le plus dans leur genre, je les réserve pas pour une occasion spéciale hésitez pas à taper dedans  :;): )

----------


## Orkestra

> A ce propos Orkestra, ça ne serait pas plus simple de demander aux gens un jour ou deux plus tôt de choisir les jeux pour leur compère, et de lâcher les fauves le premier du mois ?
> Ca éviterait les retards à l'allumage si ton binôme a zappé le jour J, et t'aurais un peu moins de jeux à choisir toi même si certains ne donnent pas signe de vie.


Ça ne serait pas plus simple parce que de toute façon les inscriptions sont ouvertes jusqu'au 31 janvier et que je n'assignerai pas les binômes avant d'avoir une liste complète des participants.
Mais même en admettant que je sois un peu souple là-dessus, ça ne changerait rien au problème : si on demandait à chacun de choisir les jeux à partir du 30 janvier, par exemple, il y en aurait toujours qui zapperaient ce jour là ou qui ne donneraient pas signe de vie. C'est comme noël, tu as attendu et maintenant tu es juste pressé que ça commence  :;): 

Ceci dit, il y aura certainement des "retards à l'allumage", que ça soit les gens qui ont oublié, ceux qui auront une journée chargée jeudi et qui n'auront pas le temps de s'en occuper tout de suite, ceux - peut-être - qui auront disparu...
J'enverrai un MP à tout le monde dans la nuit du 31 au 1er pour faire un rappel, et si le binôme de quelqu'un ne s'est pas manifesté vendredi en début d'aprèm je me chargerai de choisir des jeux pour le participant orphelin. Ca permet de laisser un peu de temps pour choisir des jeux à ceux qui ne peuvent pas être devant leur PC en permanence, tout en ayant l'assurance que tout le monde aura sa sélection de jeu avant le début du week-end.
Malheureusement, certains attendront forcément plus que d'autre, mais dites-vous que vous avez déjà attendu plusieurs semaines, vous n'êtes plus à un jour et demi près  ::):

----------


## salakis

> Heureusement que contrairement à FrousT, les nouveaux venus ont envie de jouer à des jeux vidéo, pas à Dota.





> Froust a quand même terminé Dungeons 2 et Tomb Raider: Legend lors du premier event, ainsi que Tomb Raider: Underworld lors du second avant d'abandonner l'idée de participer. Mauvaise langue !


Si j'arretais d'etre mauvaise langue, 2/3 de mon activité disparaitrait.

----------


## Baalim

Je viens de me remettre à final fantasy XV avant d'essayer de terminer un demi jeu en février  ::ninja:: 

 Je ne me rappelais plus pourquoi je l'avais arrêté et, au bout de deux heures de jeu supplémentaires, je crois que ce n'était pas un hasard.  :Facepalm: 

Bon courage à ceux qui achèteront la royale edition...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bon courage à ceux qui achèteront la royale edition...


Parce que sous prétexte d'avoir lâché de la thune pour l'avoir sur PS4, tu en priverais ton backlog Steam? Teu teu teu, je t'ai connu plus persévérant!

----------


## ShotMaster

Bon, faut absolument que je me motive d'ici le 31. 
J'ai deux étapes à faire : mettre dans Steam les 537351098704 clés qui traînent sur mon compte Humble. Faire la liste des jeux que j'ai jamais lancé.

J'essaye de faire ça ce soir  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est comme noël, tu as attendu et maintenant tu es juste pressé que ça commence


Ouiiii plus que trois jours.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Baalim

> Parce que sous prétexte d'avoir lâché de la thune pour l'avoir sur PS4, tu en priverais ton backlog Steam? Teu teu teu, je t'ai connu plus persévérant!


 Honnêtement, à moins de tomber dessus dans un bundle, je vais éviter la version Windows comme la peste.

 Il y a des passages dans ce jeu qui feraient regretter à n'importe quel type normalement constitué de ne pas être au boulot

----------


## Wulfstan

> J'ai deux étapes à faire : mettre dans Steam les 537351098704 clés qui traînent sur mon compte Humble.


Ça va prendre du temps, sachant que toutes les 48 activations de clé, Steam t'impose un cooldown d'une à deux heures.  ::ninja::

----------


## Makusu

les listes gdoc seront mises à jour plus tard? Parce que la mienne n'est pas dans le doc de l'event.
Tu dit si tu veux qu'on reposte le lien pour t'éviter le backtracking du topic Orkestra

----------


## Orkestra

Ta liste google doc (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gvA/edit#gid=0) est bien sur la spreadsheet hein  ::P:  Si tu laisses le curseur de ta souris sur ton pseudo, le lien apparaît sur la droite.
Par contre je ne comprends pas à quoi correspondent les temps que tu as indiqués ? Pas à Howlongtobeat à priori.

edit : *Il me manque toujours la liste de LeBonDeun* au passage !

----------


## RomTaka

J'en profite pour préciser que tu as mis le lien vers mon profil BLAEO et non vers la liste des _Never played_.
Cela dit, comme mon binôme pourra aussi piocher s'il le veut dans les _Unfinished_ à peine effleurés, c'est pas trop grave finalement.  ::P:

----------


## Makusu

Très bien pardon je confondais avec le lien dans l'annuaire (comme je voyais aussi des googles docs dedans)

----------


## Landy0451

Bonsoir mesdames et messieurs.

J'aurais voulu m'inscrire si c'est encore possible !

J'avais lu l'article parlant de cette initiative dans CPC et j'avais trouvé ça super. J'ai déjà depuis quelques années passé du temps à essayer de vider mon backlog en m'aidant de Steam Calculator (https://steamdb.info/calculator/7656...3831342/?cc=us) donc ce genre d'initiative pour aller plus loin que au moins lancer des jeux et en finir des bons m'intéresse.

J'ai des goûts très divers et je pense avoir lancé au moins une fois la plupart de mes jeux sans parfois accrocher plus de quelques minutes. J'aimerais voir si je peux découvrir ou redécouvrir certains jeux à coté desquels je serais passé. Pour info il y a plusieurs jeux pour lesquels je peux avoir peu d'heures mais que j'ai terminé (j'ai été étudiant sans internet pendant quelques mois), mais si c'est l'occasion de rejouer à certains jeux c'est sans soucis.

Voici mon profil Steam : http://steamcommunity.com/id/pistachelandy/

J'ai demandé à rejoindre la communauté BLAEO et ma demande d'adhésion est en attente d'acceptation. Je mettrais à jour le message quand je serai accepté.

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée  :;):

----------


## Akodo

Vite on veut jouer à des jeux auxquels on a pas envie de jouer !  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai commencé à mettre à jour ma liste avec les liens vers les pages Steam et la durée estimée par How Long To Beat : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...77A/edit#gid=0

Merci au canard qui a présenté sa liste avec les durées pour m'avoir donné envie de le faire  :;):

----------


## Vaykadji

J'crois que c'est officiel, je n'arriverai pas à finir Skyrim avant le début de l'event. J'en suis à 30 heures. Peut-être qu'en quittant mon boulot et en arrêtant de dormir...

----------


## LoupGris

Bonjour.
J'ai attendu d'avoir une réponse de BLAEO mais... rien.
Donc voici ma liste homemade de jeux never played/juste une fois/délaissés depuis longtemps.:
usp=sharinghttps://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing
Dites moi si besoin d'autre chose pour participer...

Pour info, dans cette liste il y a une bonne partie de mes unfinished que je kiffe néanmoins (mais qui ne sont jamais mes premiers picks quand je me pose devant l'ordi), des jeux joués une seule fois, à gros potentiel mais comme précédemment, jamais pick en premier et les never played, achats compulsifs et pépites qu'à force de garder pour plus tard on ne commence jamais.

Et question qui n'a rien à voir, à force de lire les commentaires de ce post et de découvrir l'univers des backlogs assassins, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il était possible de faire grossir son backlog grâce à humble bundle et ça m'intéresse. Et aussi qu'on pouvait réduire son backlog en se débarrassant de jeux dont on ne voulait plus, et ça m'intéresse aussi... Si vous avez des précisions là dessus. (et n'hésitez pas à me dire de changer de sujet si nécessaire)

----------


## Vaykadji

Loupgris: 
- Il faut ton compte Steam pour l'inscription.
- Grossir son backlog avec Humble Monthly: 12$/mois pour 5 à 10 jeux, en général 1-4 bons, le reste bof. Moins cher si pris à l'année. 
- Se débarasser des jeux dont on ne veut plus: aller sur le support client de Steam, choisir un jeu dans la liste, et "virer définitivement de ma bibliothèque", ou un truc comme ça.

----------


## PG 13

> J'crois que c'est officiel, je n'arriverai pas à finir Skyrim avant le début de l'event. J'en suis à 30 heures. Peut-être qu'en quittant mon boulot et en arrêtant de dormir...


En rushant la main quest y' a moyen ^^

----------


## LoupGris

Mon compte steam:
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198021736500/
Merci pour les réponses... :;):

----------


## madgic

> j'ai cru comprendre qu'il était possible de faire grossir son backlog grâce à humble bundle et ça m'intéresse.


Sans parler du monthly, regarde les bundles classiques. Souvent ils durent 2 semaine et sont mis le mardi soir à 20h. Il y ce bundle en ce moment avec que des bons jeux pour ceux qui ne les ont pas déjà.

Sinon fait un tour sur le topic des bons plans et ton backlog doublera toutes les semaines  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaykadji

> En rushant la main quest y' a moyen ^^


Je sais pas, je viens de perdre ma soirée à construire une baraque avec vue sur le lac juste parce que j'avais pas assez de place dans mes sacs, et en cherchant des tigres des neiges, je me suis retrouvé à Winterhold et j'en ai profité pour m'inscrire en tant que mage spécialisé en destruction. Puis j'ai trouvé une ruine dwemmer en revenant vers ma baraque au coin du lac, du coup j'ai passé 1 heure à chasser des araignées mécaniques avec des boules de feu. Et j'ai à nouveau plus de place dans mon sac. /off

----------


## LoupGris

> Je sais pas, je viens de perdre ma soirée à construire une baraque avec vue sur le lac juste parce que j'avais pas assez de place dans mes sacs, et en cherchant des tigres des neiges, je me suis retrouvé à Winterhold et j'en ai profité pour m'inscrire en tant que mage spécialisé en destruction. Puis j'ai trouvé une ruine dwemmer en revenant vers ma baraque au coin du lac, du coup j'ai passé 1 heure à chasser des araignées mécaniques avec des boules de feu. Et j'ai à nouveau plus de place dans mon sac. /off


Just another day in skyrim... ::P:

----------


## LeBonDeun

Désolé @Orkestra mais j'ai pas réussi à m'inscrire sur Backlog :-(

Ce lien peut suffire ?

https://www.lorenzostanco.com/lab/st...un/_/H1P8mBaHz

Merci !

----------


## Orkestra

Tu n'as pas réussi à t'inscrire ? Il faut poster un commentaire sur cette page en disant quelque chose genre "I'd like to be added to the site please" et attendre. Ca risque d'être un peu tard pour cet event de toute façon mais si ça t'intéresse, tu connais la marche à suivre  ::): 
Mais encore une fois, même une liste faite et partagée via un google doc pourrait convenir.

Pour cet event de toute façon, ta liste ira bien, tu n'as pas tant de jeux que ça de toute façon. On a qu'à dire que sont éligibles les jeux auxquels tu as joué moins d'une heure si ça te va !

----------


## LeBonDeun

Merci ! j'avais pas vu comment faire pour m'inscrire... ::|: 

Ok pour le principe. Après si je peux suggérer (mais je sais pas forcément le temps à passer dessus) je n'ai pas fini DoW2 Chaos rising (ni la suite)/Sleeping Dogs/Amnesia/Child of Light

Punaise moi qui pensais me noyer dans mes 200 jeux (bon ok j'en ai aussi sur consoles et boites)... :haha:

----------


## Makusu

D'ailleurs apparemment il faut attendre la réponse sur le Thread avant de faire la demande sur Steam ( J'ai fait l'erreur de tout faire en même temps, j'espère que ça passera).
Si je suis honnête je trouve quand même cette méthode d'inscription pour le moins tarabiscotée. Il faut vraiment le vouloir pour s'inscrire.
Mais j'imagine que c'est pour limiter les accès aux outils du site qui s'écroulerais sous le poids de trop nombreux arrivants XD 
Probablement justifié donc.

----------


## Baalim

> D'ailleurs apparemment il faut attendre la réponse sur le Thread avant de faire la demande sur Steam ( J'ai fait l'erreur de tout faire en même temps, j'espère que ça passera).
> Si je suis honnête je trouve quand même cette méthode d'inscription pour le moins tarabiscotée. Il faut vraiment le vouloir pour s'inscrire.
> Mais j'imagine que c'est pour limiter les accès aux outils du site qui s'écroulerais sous le poids de trop nombreux arrivants XD 
> Probablement justifié donc.


Ça me rappelle ce que j'avais déjà dit à ce sujet  ::siffle::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'crois que c'est officiel, je n'arriverai pas à finir Skyrim avant le début de l'event. J'en suis à 30 heures. Peut-être qu'en quittant mon boulot et en arrêtant de dormir...


Au bout de 3 ans à y jouer de temps en temps et ayant passé les 200 heures, j'ai abandonné moi  ::P:

----------


## Alab

Ya une quête principale dans skyrim ?  ::o:

----------


## Orkestra

> Après si je peux suggérer (mais je sais pas forcément le temps à passer dessus) je n'ai pas fini DoW2 Chaos rising (ni la suite)/Sleeping Dogs/Amnesia/Child of Light


:
Nope, encore une fois les suggestions je suis contre : ça fait plaisir du plaisir de l'event pour certains de choisir des jeux à leur binôme, si chacun vient avec sa liste de 4 jeux à finir ça ruine ce plaisir. Désolé... :/

----------


## maxtidus10

C'est surtout que ça n'a plus aucun sens, si tu sait à quoi tu veux jouer ba tu y joues c'est tout^^ l'event c'est pour te faire jouer à des jeux auxquels tu n'aurais sans doute pas joué sans l'event, faute de temps.

Sinon pour skyrim j'ai fini 100% des quetes du jeu et des DLC en environ 220 heures (huez moi !  ::P: )

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je crois que je vais l'enlever de ma liste.  ::O:

----------


## Maed Max

Bon je suis fin prêt pour le début de l'event avec ma run de* Batman : Arkham Knight* à 50% et *Skyrim* que je viens de relancer pour la énième fois.  :Facepalm: 
C'est pas gagné...  ::|:

----------


## JonJon

Hello ! Je m'inscris à la liste  ::): 
En parlant de liste, voici la mienne :https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...1S5O5JvTYep9I/

C'est le début des emmerdes :D

----------


## papaolivier

Bonjour, je souhaite participer !
C'est ma première fois... :-)
En attendant que ma demande d'inscription sur BLAEO soit acceptée, voici la liste de jeux  : http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...games/?tab=all
Si j'ai bien compris, il faut remplir la spreadsheet ? Je n'y ai pas accès à partir de mon ordi pro, donc je vais essayer d'utiliser mon téléphone.
J'envoie aussi un MP

----------


## papaolivier

Je fais un deuxième post, sinon je ne peux pas envoyer un MP à la chouette...

Olivier, noob

----------


## Orkestra

Non, non, tu ne peux pas remplir la spreadsheet. Je m'en suis occupé par contre.
Allez, dernière ligne droite pour les inscriptions ! Surveillez la spreadsheet demain matin  :;): 
*
edit :* et n'envoie pas de MP à La Chouette, c'est moi qui gère cet event, haha !

----------


## papaolivier

Ok, pardon, j'avais du lire trop vite.
Du coup, as-tu besoin d'un MP pour ma première participation ?

----------


## Orkestra

Non c'est bon, j'ai bien enregistré  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, c'est à quelle heure précisément qu'on a le nom de notre binôme ? Et il y a un huissier qui vérifie que le tirage est bien aléatoire ? Et comment on fait pour choisir les jeux dans la liste du canard si elle est trop longue ? Et on aura le temps de finir un jeu sur la durée de l'event alors qu'il dure 28 jours au lieu de 31 au dernier event ?


 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Ah merde. C'est à partir de demain qu'on doit jouer à des jeux vidéo ?  ::O: 
Quelle hérésie.

J'en ai profité pour rajouter Subnautica in extremis.

----------


## Orkestra

> Bon, c'est à quelle heure précisément qu'on a le nom de notre binôme ? Et il y a un huissier qui vérifie que le tirage est bien aléatoire ? Et comment on fait pour choisir les jeux dans la liste du canard si elle est trop longue ? Et on aura le temps de finir un jeu sur la durée de l'event alors qu'il dure 28 jours au lieu de 31 au dernier event ?


Précisément je dirais à 00h03 cette nuit mais p-être que je balancerai tout un peu en avance ! Si la liste est trop longue, tu prends les 4 premiers jeux que tu trouves. Pour toi ça donnerait 1954 Alcatraz, 2Dark, A New Beginning Final Cut et A Story About my Uncle. Tu veux peut-être revoir ta liste  ::ninja:: 
Pour la durée de l'event, ça me semble logique qu'avec l'entraînement que vous avez maintenant on vous demande de meilleures performances que pendant les premiers events !  ::P:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pour les gens qui s'inscrivent aujourd'hui, le mieux est de faire votre liste dans un google doc, parce que je doute que si vous n'avez pas encore de compte BLAEO vous ayez le temps d'avoir votre compte validé ET de trier vos jeux d'ici demain  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

Bien dit.

Aussi, quelqu'un avait parié sur 70 inscrits. On est 64, vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Bien dit.
> 
> Aussi, quelqu'un avait parié sur 70 inscrits. On est 64, vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire !


Créer des comptes sur Steam et les remplir de f2p merdiques et autres clefs HumblBundle ?

----------


## Wulfstan

Un re-re-rappel pour les listes qui seront bientôt à composer :




> Comme d'habitude, *vous devrez choisir 4 jeux pour votre binôme plus un cinquième, optionnel, qui ait un rapport avec le thème de l'eau* (février : verseaux - beurk -, poissons - ouais ! - tout ça quoi...) Vous pouvez vous référer à Howlongtobeat pour sélectionner au moins un jeu de moins de 5 heures, au moins un jeu de moins de 10 heures et de toute façon, sauf instruction particulière de votre binôme, des jeux de 10/15 heures maximum !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Un re-re-rappel pour les listes qui seront bientôt à composer :


Sauf pour les tarés dans mon genre qui se sont dis ouverts aux jeux plus longs (petit rappel des fois que mon binôme nous lise...  ::rolleyes:: )

Pour le choix des jeux, est-ce qu'on balance ça dans le topic/en MP à la personne, ou bien cela reste-t-il anonyme pendant la durée de l'event ?

----------


## Wulfstan

> Sauf pour les tarés dans mon genre qui se sont dis ouverts aux jeux plus longs (petit rappel des fois que mon binôme nous lise... )


Nos précisions sont présentes dans la spreadsheet, il suffit de passer le curseur au-dessus du nom de son binôme pour les voir apparaître.  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

Faut pas s'inquiéter vous aurez un message récapitulatif cette nuit hein.
Mais oui, toutes les listes (de binomes et de jeux) ainsi que vos diverses exigences sont/seront sur la spreadsheet.

Et oui, il faudra envoyer vos listes à moi et à votre binôme en MP (et la poster là en plus si vous voulez, évidemment)

----------


## Franky Mikey

On s'inquiète pas, on est juste excités comme des puces.  :Mellow2:

----------


## jopopoe

:Mellow2:

----------


## RomTaka

Perso, je me couche pas ce soir tant que j'ai pas reçu l'annonce de mon binôme.  :Vibre:  ...  ::trollface::

----------


## madgic

> Perso, je me couche pas ce soir tant que j'ai pas reçu l'annonce de mon binôme.  ...


Je voudrais fait pareil mais en même temps j'ai un train à prendre et je dois me lever à 5h30. Donc traîne pas trop  ::siffle::

----------


## ssgmaster

Pareil je vais veiller un peu (mais pas trop) voir si mon binôme est annoncé... Sinon ce sera demain quand j'aurai le temps (donc surement au boulot  ::):  ).

----------


## papaolivier

Mes jeux (seulement ceux dont le HLTB est inférieur à 20)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Makusu

J'espère qu'il y a des filles dans le lot parce que sinon on part sur un event à 64 bites. 

Ok..ok.. je sors.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Classe...  :tired:

----------


## maxtidus10

Ahah  ::P:  Sinon moi je vais aller au dodo quand même, je regarderai rapidement demain avant de partir au boulot  ::):

----------


## papaolivier

J'en profites (du fil, pas de la blague) pour me présenter, vu que je ne suis pas un habitué du forum.

Olivier, 49 ans, ancien informaticien, 2 enfants de 18 ans, vivant à Nantes.
Je lit CPC depuis au moins 3 ans et j'adore ! J'ai participé au crowdfunding :-)

J'ai joué plus de 1500 heures à Path Of Exile mais comme un bourrin; du coup, je ne suis pas vraiment bon à ce jeu :-(

Et à part ça je ne joue pas tellement aux JV mais j'aime ça.
Du coup, le backlog event m'a tenté !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Grand Ouest en force !

----------


## Kwiga

J'ai modifié ma fiche en indiquant :

Ça ne me dérange pas d'avoir des jeux plus long, tant qu'il y en a au moins un de finissable dans le lot des jeux choisis.

C'est correc' chef ? (désolé pour la modif de dernière minute)

----------


## madgic

Les bretons en force  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

*L'event du backlog, épisode 4 :
LET'S TURN OUR BACKLOG INTO PISCES !*


*2018. Dans la nuit du 31 janvier au 1er février, minuit :* votre backlog duquel vous n'approchiez plus qu'avec un baton, contaminé par les milliers de jeux programmes trucs infâmes récupérés au fil des bundles indiegala, ce backlog, ça y est, il vient de se tranformer en citrouille trésor que vous convoitez avidement ! Quelle perle s'y cache ? Quel jeu que l'Histoire avait oublié redécouvrirez-vous, tel un Indiana Jones du backlog ? Combien de joies trop longtemps remises au lendemain ?

64 inscrits, plus de 40 nouveaux ! L'article dans le mag' CPC et le rappel sur les réseaux sociaux auront eu leur petit succès !

Backlogueuses et backlogueurs, il est l'heure de se libérer du poids trop lourd de vos backlogs !


Les "binômes" ont été formés et vous pouvez les découvrir sur *la spreadsheet de l'event*. Elle me semble assez claire, mais je crois qu'il y a régulièrement des confusions, donc attention : cherchez votre pseudo en colonne C, le pseudo correspondant en colonne B est celui de la personne pour laquelle vous choisirez les jeux.
La personne pour laquelle vous choisirez des jeux n'est pas forcément celle qui s'occupe de vous préparer une liste.


_Sur l'exemple ci-dessus : Ruvon choisit pour Acdctabs ; Fladnag pour Archer Hawke et RomTaka choisit pour Cannes._

*Vous devez établir une sélection de 4 jeux* (dont au moins un de moins de 5 heures et au moins un de moins de 10 heures, en vous basant sur Howlongtobeat et des jeux de 10/15h maximum sauf indication contraire) *+ 1 jeu bonus sur le thème de l'eau* si vous le souhaitez et trouvez quelque chose qui vous semble intéressant dans le baclog de la personne pour laquelle vous choisissez.

Il va sans dire que *vous ne choisirez que des jeux que vous pensez être bons* ou qui ont des reviews positives, et *essayez de varier les styles de jeux* autant que possible.

Une fois cette liste établie, *merci de l'envoyer à votre binôme en MP et de me mettre en copie*, le début de l'event risque d'être chargé en commentaires sur le topic et je risque de louper votre message si vous vous contentez de poster là-bas. Ca ne vous empêche évidemment pas de publier votre liste sur le topic aussi si vous le souhaitez.

*Vous devrez finir au moins un jeu* parmi les 4 ou 5 qui vous seront attribués *et poster sur le topic une preuve que vous avez terminé* (achievement ou screenshot de l'écran de fin pour les jeux sans achievements - en spoiler si nécessaire).
Normalement vous avez trié vos listes et indiqué vos préférences pour éviter les rerolls mais s'il y a un problème avec la sélection qui a été faite pour vous (jeu qui ne fonctionne pas, motionsickness, etc.), vous pouvez demander à ce que ce jeu soit remplacé par un autre.

Je ne vis pas en France, donc je ne répondrai jamais à un message avant 13h ou 14h (heure française), et logiquement ça vaut aussi pour la mise à jour de la spreadsheet. Par contre je peux être disponible tard dans la nuit.

J'essayerai d'être vigilant mais *si votre binôme n'a pas donné signe de vie vendredi (2 février) au matin, vous pouvez m'envoyer un MP* et je m'occuperai de vous faire une sélection de jeux en début d'aprèm.
Merci de ne pas demander à quelqu'un d'autre sur le topic de s'en charger : ça m'évitera de tout compliquer niveau organisation et ce ne serait pas sympa pour votre binôme qui n'aura peut-être juste pas eu le temps de s'en occuper dans la seconde du lancement de l'event. Rappelez-vous que nous n'avons pas tous les mêmes emplois du temps.  :;): 



*Si nécessaire, je remets ici les liens de l'OP qui pourraient vous être utiles :*
How Long To Beat
Plugin Enhanced Steam pour votre browser (Permet de voir entre autre le temps HLTB directement sur la page steam du jeu)
Outil pour trier la bibliotheque steam de quelqu'un avec differents filtres (rating, genre, OS, tags...)

*Lien vers la spreadsheet de l'event*

Editions précédentes :
1.organisée par Evilblacksheep en mai 2017, 40 participants, 58 jeux finis
2.organisée par La Chouette en juillet 2017, 28 participants, 46 jeux finis
3.organisée par La Chouette en octobre 2017, 24 participants, 35 jeux finis

*Vous avez jusqu'au 28 février, minuit, pour terminer au moins un jeu !*

----------


## salakis

Allez, Kwiga, j'ai fais une liste assez variée.

Victor Vran
Wasteland 2
Valhalla Hills
Total War: Shogun 2
Batman: Arkham City

Des bisous.

----------


## Baalim

Si je ne me suis pas trompé en consultant la page de Cannes, ça sera :

Nier
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition 
Tomb Raider 
Jotun: Valhalla Edition

Et What Remains of Edith Finch en immanquable dans lequel l'eau est... assez présente.

----------


## Kwiga

Cool ! Merci d'avoir fait ça si vite salakis !

----------


## La Chouette

Voici donc mon choix de jeux pour Ronrount :
- Mark of the Ninja, excellent jeu d'infiltration 2D
- Invisible, Inc., excellent jeu d'infiltration également
- Hotline Miami, ça pourrait être de l'infiltration, si l'infiltration était bruyante et violente
- the Wolf Among Us, où des personnages de contes de fée s'infiltrent dans notre monde
- Subnautica, plus long (en particulier si tu papillonnes), pour le thème de l'eau, dans lequel l'important, pour boire, c'est la... filtration !

----------


## Flugel

Pour LeBonDeun sa sera:

Life is strange 
Portal 
batman arkham origin 
Half-life 2: Episode 1
The flame in the flood pour le jeu sur le thème de l'eau

----------


## Alab

SSGmaster :
Cthulhu Saves the World
FTL (NE PAS COMMENCER EN NORMAL SI TU NE CONNAIS PAS LE JEU ! Sinon t'auras jamais fini un run d'ici la fin de l'event.  ::ninja::  )
Alan Wake's American Nightmare
Blocks That Matter
Braid

----------


## RomTaka

Ouais, j'ai bien fait de veiller, voila la spreadsheet !  ::lol:: 

Bon, cela dit, à l'attention de mon binôme Cocax, je regarderai tout ça au calme demain (soir), je vais me coucher...  ::P:

----------


## Vaykadji

Mon cher Haraban, voici pour toi:

- *Fez* (6h, l'indépendant qu'il est bien)
- *To the moon* (4h, juste parce que j'ai envie que tu te tortures les yeux avec gros pixel)
- *System Shock 2* (13h, pour être prêt pour le reboot d'ici peu)
- *Rebel Galaxy* (19h, oui désolé mais comme ça tu me raconteras, parce que j'ai eu envie de l'acheter)
- le bonus qui mouille: *Hydrophobia: prophecy* (3h)

Je ne peux pas te conseiller de jeux auxquels j'ai joué, ta liste n'en contient aucun à part Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor, et là c'est trop long pour un backlog event (mais joue-y après, c'est défoulant de tuer des orques).

----------


## Franky Mikey

NFafa a son message dans la boîte avec copie à Orkestra, mais pour animer le topic, voici la liste aux petits oignons que je lui propose :

1. *Botanicula*. Petit coup de coeur perso que je conseille et offre régulièrement pour répandre un peu d'amour sur cette terre.
2. *Endless Legend*. J'ai vu que tu avais du temps de jeu sur des 4x. Je suis un gros fan d'Amplitude et EL vaut largement le détour. Objectif : remporter une campagne (niveau de difficulté au choix).
3. *Furi*. Acheté suite au test CPC, j'ai adoré le gameplay et l'ambiance. Je l'ai pas tout à fait fini mais la difficulté est bien graduée, ça devrait être accessible.
4. *Tales from the Borderlands*. Gros temps de jeu sur la saga Borderlands comme moi. Tales est sur mon backlog aussi, mais ma copine a adoré. Une valeur sûre !
5. (bonus aquatique) : *ABZU*. Pas joué non plus, mais j'ai les critiques sont excellentes et j'ai eu de très bons retours.

----------


## Orkestra

> Allez, Kwiga, j'ai fais une liste assez variée.
> 
> Victor Vran
> Wasteland 2
> Valhalla Hills
> Total War: Shogun 2
> Batman: Arkham City
> 
> Des bisous.





> SSGmaster :
> Cthulhu Saves the World
> FTL (NE PAS COMMENCER EN NORMAL SI TU NE CONNAIS PAS LE JEU ! Sinon t'auras jamais fini un run d'ici la fin de l'event.  )
> Alan Wake's American Nightmare
> Blocks That Matter
> Braid


C'est noté pour les deux, par contre c'est 4 jeux + 1 bonus sur le thème de l'eau hein ! Je ne connais pas tous les jeux que vous avez choisis tous les deux, mais je n'ai pas souvenir de particulièrement beaucoup d'eau dans Braid par exemple... ?  ::P: 

*edit :* Et je n'ai pas reçu un MP de tous ceux qui ont posté ici pour l'instant. Alors j'ai enregistré les listes de tout le monde donc ça va pour l'instant, mais n'oubliez pas d'envoyer un MP à votre binôme.
Et de m'en envoyer un, pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore fait leur liste !

----------


## salakis

> C'est noté pour les deux, par contre c'est 4 jeux + 1 bonus sur le thème de l'eau hein ! Je ne connais pas tous les jeux que vous avez choisis tous les deux, mais je n'ai pas souvenir de particulièrement beaucoup d'eau dans Braid par exemple... ?


J'ai parcouru sa liste, trouver de la flotte dans ses jeux, c'est aussi dur que de me faire boire de l'eau IRL...

----------


## Orkestra

Alors pas de jeu bonus pour lui, tant pis !
Tu supprimerais lequel de la liste ?

----------


## salakis

> Alors pas de jeu bonus pour lui, tant pis !
> Tu supprimerais lequel de la liste ?


Hein? Pourquoi je dois en supprimer? Je pige plus rien  :Facepalm:

----------


## Vaykadji

Cthulhu c'est une pieuvre de l'enfer, ça compte dans la flotte, non?  ::siffle::

----------


## ssgmaster

Enfin une occasion de me mettre à FTL  ::):  . Je vais suivre ton conseil surtout que je suis loin d'être un crack de ce genre de jeux.

Sinon le menu pour Akodo c'est:
- FEZ
- Spelunky
- Legend of Grimrock
- Bastion (enfin je crois que c'est Bastion, j'ai pas de copie du MP que j'ai envoyé et j'ai déjà oublié  ::rolleyes::  )

Et Aqua Kitty en bonus track, parce qu'il y a "Aqua" dans le titre et que je ne me suis pas foulé  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

> Hein? Pourquoi je dois en supprimer? Je pige plus rien


Parce que c'est 4 jeux pour l'event.
Le cinquième c'était un bonus sur le thème de l'eau. S'il n'y a rien qui te parles, ce n'est pas grave, mais il n'y aura juste pas de jeu bonus  :;):

----------


## ssgmaster

> C'est noté pour les deux, par contre c'est 4 jeux + 1 bonus sur le thème de l'eau hein ! Je ne connais pas tous les jeux que vous avez choisis tous les deux, mais je n'ai pas souvenir de particulièrement beaucoup d'eau dans Braid


Je pense que c'est Cthulhu le rapport avec l'eau.

----------


## jopopoe

Pour Altay, j'ai varié les plaisirs, et c'est que des jeux que j'ai adoré (Pas difficile vu la qualité du backlog fourni !) :

Dead Space        11,5h
Blocks That Matter       5,5h
Hitman: Blood Money       12h
Rogue Legacy       17h

En bonus aquatique évident (je l'ai pas encore fait celui-là par contre, mais vu le thème je pouvais pas passer à-côté  :X1:  ): Assassin's Creed Black Flag        22,5h

----------


## salakis

> Parce que c'est 4 jeux pour l'event.
> Le cinquième c'était un bonus sur le thème de l'eau. S'il n'y a rien qui te parles, ce n'est pas grave, mais il n'y aura juste pas de jeu bonus


 :Facepalm:  Merci.

Bon, retirons Victor Vran

----------


## Rabbitman

Pour Diantre :

Call of Juarez Gunslinger
Mirror's Edge
Psychonauts
Braid (joué 8 minutes, ça compte pas, on est d'accord)

et en bonus (un peu par défaut) : Risen 2 - Dark Waters

----------


## Kulfy

Et pour Makusu :

*Super hexagon* : "AGAIN" "AGAIN" "AGAIN". Si tu passes le stage Hyper Hexagonest, n'oublie pas de le mettre sur ton CV.
*Invisible Inc* : J'aime toujours autant la patte artistique de Klei Entertainment...faudrait que je me penche sur leurs jeux un de ces jours
*The Swapper* : Un puzzle qui me fait de l'oeil depuis un bout de temps  ::): 
*Thrirty flights of loving* : Ça a l'air complètement perché, mais bon au pire t'auras juste perdu une heure de ta vie !
*Song of the Deep* : Je ne connaissais pas, mais un metroidvania au fond de l'océan, ça ne peut pas être mauvais

Merci pour la liste Olima, j'attaque ça dès demain  :Mario:

----------


## Florian potager

Bonjoir mon petit Blackogg, pour ton challenge je t'ai sélectionné sont :

1 - Dear Esther
2 - Gunpoint
3 - Red Faction
4 -Never Alone (Kisima ingitchuna)

Pas de jeu bonus étant donné qu'il n'y a pas grand chose en rapport avec l'eau.

Bon challenge !

----------


## Kwiga

J'ai vu que tu avais des heures surtout dans des jeux de stratégie ou d'aventure/platforme, alors j'ai centré là dessus.

1. *Mirror's Edge* : Excellent jeu que j'ai dû finir au moins 3 ou 4 fois tellement ilébien (_6h 47m_)
2. *Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance* : au top 3 de mes jeux de stratégie préférés. Et pour ce jeu, deux objectifs dont un custom : finir le mode classique (16h 41m) OU faire 15 parties sur le lobby FAF (entre 3 et 12h selon la taille des maps et le nombre de joueurs). Même si tu ne choisis pas l'objectif custom, je te conseille d'installer le lobby FAF (https://www.faforever.com), et tenter quelques parties en ligne où tu auras surement beaucoup plus de fun. Pro Tip : plus la map est petite, plus la partie est courte. 5*5 c'est 20 minutes, 40*40 c'est plus 45min-1h. À toi de voir ce qui te vas le mieux.
3. *Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War* : choisis la version en fonction de l'armée que tu préfères (basic, winter assault ou soulstorm) (_environ 12-15h_)
4. *Bastion* : pour changer un peu de style et parce qu'on m'en a dit que du bien (_8h 11m_)
(5). *Jotun* : dans l'univers glacé des vickings, pour le thème de l'eau (_5h 35m_)

----------


## Ruvon

_Cher Flügel,

Je viens de passer 25 minutes à consulter ta liste de jeux. On ne se connait pas, mais j'ai ce sentiment étrange qu'aujourd'hui, je te devine un peu, que je me reconnais en toi. Ce même backlog principalement bâti à coup de bundles, comme autant de pierres qui peuvent révéler une incroyable richesse pour qui sait gratter leur façade un brin ternie par leur faible valeur d'achat. Toi aussi tu as dépassé la centaine d'heures sur les mêmes jeux que moi, voire même le millier sur CS:GO.

Trier ta liste fut une épreuve douloureuse. "Ah celui-là, ça va lui plaire !", "Mais celui-ci, il n'y a jamais joué ?! Il faut réparer ça !", "Cet event c'est l'occasion en or de lui faire découvrir cette petite pépite...", BREF, c'était chiant parce que tu as BEAUCOUP trop de bons jeux et qu'il serait dommage que tu passes à côté de certains.

Alors dans le dilemme et l'hésitation, j'ai joué à pile ou face, lancé des dés (DAYDAY §§§) et demandé à mon chat de trancher. Le résultat fut sanglant, ce con ayant préféré attaquer ma souris alors que j'avais encore la main dessus. C'est pour te dire si j'ai donné de ma personne.

Mais tout ceci, tu t'en contrebalançoire, tout ce qui t'intéresse, c'est ta liste.

Monde ingrat.

1. Stories Untold
2. Orwell
3. Steamworld Heist
4. Hand of Fate

Bonus aquatique :

5. Kathy Rain parce que rain, pluie, eau, poisson, Orkestra qui croit en l'astrologie, tout ça tout ça. C'était ça ou SEGA Bass Fishing.

Voilà, maintenant que tu sais de quoi ton mois de février vidéo-ludique sera fait, je te souhaite d'apprécier cette sélection et je te fais confiance pour venir me maudire en public si ce n'est pas le cas._

Il est grand temps que j'arrête les médocs quand même.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Voici donc mon choix de jeux pour Ronrount :
> - Mark of the Ninja, excellent jeu d'infiltration 2D
> - Invisible, Inc., excellent jeu d'infiltration également
> - Hotline Miami, ça pourrait être de l'infiltration, si l'infiltration était bruyante et violente
> - the Wolf Among Us, où des personnages de contes de fée s'infiltrent dans notre monde
> - Subnautica, plus long (en particulier si tu papillonnes), pour le thème de l'eau, dans lequel l'important, pour boire, c'est la... filtration !


Super rapide, merci La Chouette !
Le seul truc qui me chagrine c'est que je ne possède pas le jeu intitulé *Invisible, Inc* (ou alors il porte vraiment bien son nom), et que je ne vois pas avec lequel tu aurais pu confondre du coup.  ::P: 

Pour Darkvador, après avoir pesé les pour et les contre, mesuré les temps de jeu et comparé les genres pour ne pas faire de doublons, je t'ai choisi les jeux suivants :

1. *LIMBO*
2. *Broken Sword 1 - Shadow of the Templars: Director's Cut*, a.k.a le premier opus des Chevaliers de Baphomet
3. *Kingdom: Classic*
4. *Dishonored*
Bonus eau : *Amnesia: The Dark Descent* 

Je t'aurais bien proposé KOTOR, surtout que c'est raccord avec ton pseudo, mais c'est un peu long pour l'event du coup. Amuse-toi bien !  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Super rapide, merci La Chouette !
> Le seul truc qui me chagrine c'est que je ne possède pas le jeu intitulé *Invisible, Inc* (ou alors il porte vraiment bien son nom), et que je ne vois pas avec lequel tu aurais pu confondre du coup.


J'étais pourtant sûr de l'avoir vu dans le tas. On va dire que c'est la fatigue. Tu peux remplacer ça par Transistor, c'est du très bon.

----------


## Wulfstan

Ah super ! C'est un jeu que j'avais lancé 30 minutes et trouvé très bon mais d'autres contraintes m'avaient empêché d'aller plus loin. Merci !  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

> Bonus eau : *Amnesia: The Dark Descent*


Ce passage dans l'eau m'a traumatisé  :Emo:

----------


## Orkestra

Sauf erreur, toutes les listes que j'ai reçues jusqu'ici ont été mises à jour sur la spreadsheet ! Plus d'un quart des listes préparées dans la première nuit de l'event, j'ai l'impression que vous étiez impatients de commencer ! Bon jeu à ceux qui ont déjà leurs listes !  :;):

----------


## JonJon

Voici la liste pour acdctabs
*Owlboy
Shardlight
SteamWorld Heist
L.A. Noire* 
Jeu bonus : *The Witness*. He ouais, c'est une île  :^_^:

----------


## Tiko

Voilà mes choix pour Nicibg:
- *South Park: The Stick of Truth*, parce que ça troue le cul.
- *The Wolf Among Us*, parce que c'est à mon avis ce que Telltale a fait de mieux.
- *Oxenfree*, parce que j'y joue en ce moment et que c'est chouette, joli et intriguant.
- *Shadow Complex Remastered*, parce que je l'ai fait à sa sortie il y a plusieurs années sur 360 et ça m'avait replongé dans les metroidvania.

:D

Et en bonus *ABZU*, assez évident pour son côté glouglou. ;-)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Envoyé par MP au concerné et à Orkestra, mais autant partager ici...

Ma liste pour Baalim  ::trollface:: 

 - *Night in the woods* (11h, je viens de le finir la semaine derniere... Excellent. Celui que je recommande le plus dans cette liste. J'assume que tu l'as vu qu'il est dans ta liste backlog, meme si sur steam il est dans ta wishlist. Si c'etait une erreur, dis moi je choisirais autre chose)
 - *Shardlight* (6h)
 - *Among The Sleep* (2h)
 - *Yonder: The cloud catcher chronicles* (7-11h. Le seul de la liste auquel je n'ai pas joué, mais tu me l'avais rafflé sous le nez et j'hesite à le prendre donc je veux bien un petit retour  :;):  )

Et sur le theme de l'eau: *ABZU* (2h mais vraiment super relaxant (à moins d'avoir une phobie des fonds marins j'imagine))

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *1. Stories Untold
> 2. Orwell
> 3. Steamworld Heist
> 4. Hand of Fate*
> 
> Bonus aquatique :
> 
> *5. Kathy Rain* parce que rain, pluie, eau, poisson, Orkestra qui croit en l'astrologie, tout ça tout ça. C'était ça ou SEGA Bass Fishing.


Cette liste  :Perfect: 

Monsieur Ruvon.  :Clap:

----------


## Ruvon

> Envoyé par MP au concerné et à Orkestra, mais autant partager ici...
> 
> Ma liste pour Baalim 
> 
>  - *Night in the woods* (11h, je viens de le finir la semaine derniere... Excellent. Celui que je recommande le plus dans cette liste. J'assume que tu l'as vu qu'il est dans ta liste backlog, meme si sur steam il est dans ta wishlist. Si c'etait une erreur, dis moi je choisirais autre chose)
>  - *Shardlight* (6h)
>  - *Among The Sleep* (2h)
>  - *Yonder: The cloud catcher chronicles* (7-11h. Le seul de la liste auquel je n'ai pas joué, mais tu me l'avais rafflé sous le nez et j'hesite à le prendre donc je veux bien un petit retour  )
> 
> Et sur le theme de l'eau: *ABZU* (2h mais vraiment super relaxant (à moins d'avoir une phobie des fonds marins j'imagine))


Non mais si c'était pour lui filer de bons jeux à faire, c'était pas la peine  :tired: 




> Cette liste 
> 
> Monsieur Ruvon.

----------


## Baalim

> _Cher Flügel,
> 
> Je viens de passer 25 minutes à consulter ta liste de jeux. On ne se connait pas, mais j'ai ce sentiment étrange qu'aujourd'hui, je te devine un peu, que je me reconnais en toi. Ce même backlog principalement bâti à coup de bundles, comme autant de pierres qui peuvent révéler une incroyable richesse pour qui sait gratter leur façade un brin ternie par leur faible valeur d'achat. Toi aussi tu as dépassé la centaine d'heures sur les mêmes jeux que moi, voire même le millier sur CS:GO.
> 
> Trier ta liste fut une épreuve douloureuse. "Ah celui-là, ça va lui plaire !", "Mais celui-ci, il n'y a jamais joué ?! Il faut réparer ça !", "Cet event c'est l'occasion en or de lui faire découvrir cette petite pépite...", BREF, c'était chiant parce que tu as BEAUCOUP trop de bons jeux et qu'il serait dommage que tu passes à côté de certains.
> 
> Alors dans le dilemme et l'hésitation, j'ai joué à pile ou face, lancé des dés (DAYDAY §§§) et demandé à mon chat de trancher. Le résultat fut sanglant, ce con ayant préféré attaquer ma souris alors que j'avais encore la main dessus. C'est pour te dire si j'ai donné de ma personne.
> 
> Mais tout ceci, tu t'en contrebalançoire, tout ce qui t'intéresse, c'est ta liste.
> ...


 Je commence à comprendre pourquoi tu parlais du jeu weed hier  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Envoyé par MP au concerné et à Orkestra, mais autant partager ici...
> 
> Ma liste pour Baalim 
> 
>  - *Night in the woods* (11h, je viens de le finir la semaine derniere... Excellent. Celui que je recommande le plus dans cette liste. J'assume que tu l'as vu qu'il est dans ta liste backlog, meme si sur steam il est dans ta wishlist. Si c'etait une erreur, dis moi je choisirais autre chose)
>  - *Shardlight* (6h)
>  - *Among The Sleep* (2h)
>  - *Yonder: The cloud catcher chronicles* (7-11h. Le seul de la liste auquel je n'ai pas joué, mais tu me l'avais rafflé sous le nez et j'hesite à le prendre donc je veux bien un petit retour  )
> 
> Et sur le theme de l'eau: *ABZU* (2h mais vraiment super relaxant (à moins d'avoir une phobie des fonds marins j'imagine))


Merci. J'avoue avoir un peu honte pour yonder (et probablement 2000 autres). Ça sera l'occasion  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Non mais si c'était pour lui filer de bons jeux à faire, c'était pas la peine


De toute facon il a enlevé la plupart de ses poubelles de bundles de sa liste pour l'event (voire meme des bons jeux... va comprendre). Et puis, j'ai un standard de qualitay moi monsieur...

----------


## Baalim

> De toute facon il a enlevé la plupart de ses poubelles de bundles de sa liste pour l'event (voire meme des bons jeux... va comprendre). Et puis, j'ai un standard de qualitay moi monsieur...


 La plupart des bons jeux , c'est pas ma faute  ::ninja:: 
Le logiciel de tri que j'ai utilisé n'a pas fait dans la dentelle

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour Dorwin (déjà en MP)


*1- Door Kickers
2- Metro 2033 (si jamais tu as fait la version Redux : Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine )
3-  Quantum Conundrum
4- Tomb Raider*

5- Bonus : *ABZÛ* (classique j'ai envie de dire  ::): )

Have fun!

----------


## Haraban

Juste pour informer la régie et mon Binôme que je n'aurais sûrement internet que demain , aujourd'hui je déménage ^^. Les délais pour le transfert de ma ligne internet ont été calculé au poil de fesses, donc ça devrait le faire. Je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## Makusu

Pour Galgu:

1. F.E.A.R : Un peu vieux mais très bon à l'époque, de toute façon le bullet time c'est toujours fun, l'ambiance horrifique est très bien gérée et l'IA de l'époque était dingue!

2. Her story (prend un carnet et un crayon!) : Super jeu pour vraiment se prendre pour un enquêteur, je ne l'ai pas fini parce que j'ai fait l'erreur de ne pas prendre de notes.

3. Guacamelee: Rien a dire très très bon Beat them up 

4. Outland: Plutôt sympa dans le genre plateformer avec mécanique à la ikaruga (correspondance de couleur avec les projectiles)

Jeux bonus thème de l'eau: Octodad, Dadliest catch (Complètement dingue, super fun, et plutôt court)

----------


## lustucuit

Je ne fais que passer mais sur le thème de l'eau, il y a aussi *The Aquatic Adventure of the Last Human*, pour ceux qui l'ont  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Pour *Hilikkus*, voici la liste des jeux que j'ai choisi dans son backlog:

1- Steamworld Dig: je l'ai pas fait moi-même mais il est réputé pour être un bon jeu
2- Strider, pour un truc un peu plus énergique !
3- Life Is Strange: Before the storm, un peu plus long et calme, mais normalement intéressant à faire
4- Orwell: très bon jeu dans un autre style.
5- Assassins Creed: Black Flag pour le jeu sur le thème de l'eau

----------


## Maed Max

Pour Retrojm :

- *Spec Ops : The Line*. Un TPS que j'avais bien aimé à l'époque (plus pour son scénario que pour son gameplay) qui t'ouvrira les portes de formidables discussions avec icaremag sur le topic du jeu.   ::ninja:: 
- *The Stanley Parable*. Jeu au style assez indescriptible mais devenu un classique, qu'on aime ou pas je pense qu'il faut y avoir joué (il est de toute façon pas très long).
- *Shovel Knight*. Jeu de plateforme, jamais joué mais il a une très bonne réputation (et apparemment on peut y jouer en coop locale).
- *Sleeping Dogs*. Un peu limite niveau temps de jeu (un peu plus de 15h pour l'histoire principale, entre 20 et 30h avec les à-cotés). Dis moi si ça te dérange je remplacerais. J'avais commencé le jeu il y a longtemps, mais pour d'obscures raisons j'ai arrêté bien avant la fin alors que je m'amusais bien dessus (d'ailleurs je l'ai mis aussi dans mon backlog). Pense à désactiver certains DLC, si tu les a tous, qui pètent l'équilibrage du jeu.

 - *Abzû*. Parce que glouglou (jamais joué au jeu sinon).

Bon jeu.  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai envoyé sa petite liste en mp à *EvilBlackSheep* et en copie à Orkestra. Bon jeu à toi  :;):

----------


## Makusu

La vache, il y en a qui ont de ces pépites dans leur backlog!!! 

Merci pour la tienne Kulfy, c'est très varié et que des trucs que je me voit bien finir ^^

----------


## Dorwin

Pour RomTaka (déjà en MP), 


1.	SteamWorld Heist (12h)
2.	Deadly Tower of Monsters (4,5h)
3.	Braid (5h)
4.	Life is strange (14h)

Jeu bonus : Day of the Tentacle remastered (si, il y a un lien avec l’eau : on utilise constamment les « chrono-toilettes ») (mauvaise foi spotted)

----------


## darkvador

Ma liste pour frankymikey (envoyé par MP ainsi qu'a Orkestra)

Braid
Life is strange
Fallout : New Vegas 
Jotun

Oxenfree pour le jeu bonus , pour le rapport avec l'eau c'est qu'ils sont sur une île (j'ai pas trouvé mieux dans ta liste )

----------


## Flugel

> _Cher Flügel,
> 
> Je viens de passer 25 minutes à consulter ta liste de jeux. On ne se connait pas, mais j'ai ce sentiment étrange qu'aujourd'hui, je te devine un peu, que je me reconnais en toi. Ce même backlog principalement bâti à coup de bundles, comme autant de pierres qui peuvent révéler une incroyable richesse pour qui sait gratter leur façade un brin ternie par leur faible valeur d'achat. Toi aussi tu as dépassé la centaine d'heures sur les mêmes jeux que moi, voire même le millier sur CS:GO.
> 
> Trier ta liste fut une épreuve douloureuse. "Ah celui-là, ça va lui plaire !", "Mais celui-ci, il n'y a jamais joué ?! Il faut réparer ça !", "Cet event c'est l'occasion en or de lui faire découvrir cette petite pépite...", BREF, c'était chiant parce que tu as BEAUCOUP trop de bons jeux et qu'il serait dommage que tu passes à côté de certains.
> 
> Alors dans le dilemme et l'hésitation, j'ai joué à pile ou face, lancé des dés (DAYDAY §§§) et demandé à mon chat de trancher. Le résultat fut sanglant, ce con ayant préféré attaquer ma souris alors que j'avais encore la main dessus. C'est pour te dire si j'ai donné de ma personne.
> 
> Mais tout ceci, tu t'en contrebalançoire, tout ce qui t'intéresse, c'est ta liste.
> ...


Lire sa avant d'aller en cours, je t'assure que sa à sont charme  ::):  

(Pour les médicaments, prend double dose la prochaine fois avant de commencer à écrire  ::):  )

----------


## Nams

Pas évident comme exercice, j'ai la pression ! 

Ma sélection pour Florian Potager (envoyée également en MP) :

1. Psychonauts
2. Armello
3. Magicka
4. Neon Chrome

Pour le thème de l'eau, c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux, mais il me semble qu'il y a un lac :

(5) Alan Wake

Bon courage à tous !

----------


## Hilikkus

> Pour *Hilikkus*, voici la liste des jeux que j'ai choisi dans son backlog:
> 
> 1- Steamworld Dig: je l'ai pas fait moi-même mais il est réputé pour être un bon jeu
> 2- Strider, pour un truc un peu plus énergique !
> 3- Life Is Strange: Before the storm, un peu plus long et calme, mais normalement intéressant à faire
> 4- Orwell: très bon jeu dans un autre style.
> 5- Assassins Creed: Black Flag pour le jeu sur le thème de l'eau


Un bon mélange entre de l'action pure et jeu plus narratifs, c'est cool merci !


Voici la liste pour Yaaa:


1- *Shank*, un bon beat them all bien bourrin (4h)
2- *Spec Ops: The Line*, un shooter militaire with a twist qui m'a retourné le cerveau à l'époque (6h)
3- *Hotline Miami 2*: Wrong Number, je n'y a pas joué mais ils est ultra hypés (9h)!
4- *Super Meat Boy*: Un grand bonheur emergera de la souffrance souffrance (10h, même si ça me paraît sous estimé)
5- Pour le thème de l'eau, *Bioshock 2* - un classique sous l'eau (11h)

----------


## Alab

> C'est noté pour les deux, par contre c'est 4 jeux + 1 bonus sur le thème de l'eau hein ! Je ne connais pas tous les jeux que vous avez choisis tous les deux, mais je n'ai pas souvenir de particulièrement beaucoup d'eau dans Braid par exemple... ? 
> 
> *edit :* Et je n'ai pas reçu un MP de tous ceux qui ont posté ici pour l'instant. Alors j'ai enregistré les listes de tout le monde donc ça va pour l'instant, mais n'oubliez pas d'envoyer un MP à votre binôme.
> Et de m'en envoyer un, pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore fait leur liste !


Bah Cthulhu il sort de l'eau c'est pas bon ?  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Enfin une occasion de me mettre à FTL  . Je vais suivre ton conseil surtout que je suis loin d'être un crack de ce genre de jeux.
> 
> Sinon le menu pour Akodo c'est:
> - FEZ
> - Spelunky
> - Legend of Grimrock
> - Bastion (enfin je crois que c'est Bastion, j'ai pas de copie du MP que j'ai envoyé et j'ai déjà oublié  )
> 
> Et Aqua Kitty en bonus track, parce qu'il y a "Aqua" dans le titre et que je ne me suis pas foulé


Du coup Cthulhu en bonus (mais il vaut le coup et n'est pas très long).

Si tu veux des tips sur FTL hésite pas à me demander (mp ou steam) ou regarder quelques vidéos de mistermv.  ::):

----------


## Yaaa

> Un bon mélange entre de l'action pure et jeu plus narratifs, c'est cool merci !
> 
> 
> Voici la liste pour Yaaa:
> 
> 
> 1- *Shank*, un bon beat them all bien bourrin (4h)
> 2- *Spec Ops: The Line*, un shooter militaire with a twist qui m'a retourné le cerveau à l'époque (6h)
> 3- *Hotline Miami 2*: Wrong Number, je n'y a pas joué mais ils est ultra hypés (9h)!
> ...


Merci pour la liste (même si je vais pleurer de rage sur Super Meat Boy)


Sinon voici la liste pour Videogameur (j'ai fais en sorte de choisir des jeux pas trop long comme demandé) :

-*SUPERHOT* : FPS très jouissif, tu voudra du rab' (3h)
-*Titan Souls* : Il me fait aussi de l’œil depuis mon backlog (4h)
-*Quantum Conundrum* : Puzzle-game fort sympatoche un peu dans l'esprit de Portal (7h) 
-*Spec Ops: The Line* : J'y un peu joué et même si je l'ai pas fini c'est de la bonne (7h)
-Bonus : *INSIDE* : Car y'a beaucoup d'eau et de pluie (4h)

----------


## Ruvon

> Lire sa avant d'aller en cours, je t'assure que sa à sont charme  
> 
> (Pour les médicaments, prend double dose la prochaine fois avant de commencer à écrire  )


J'y penserais si tu n'oublies plus ton Bescherelle  ::ninja::

----------


## Cocax

Liste pour MaxTidus 10

- *Antichamber* (Vraiment à faire ça)
- *Blocks that matter* : Très bon puzzle game
- *Far Cry 3 Blood dragon* : pas très original mais c'est le plaisir (et c'et pas long)
- *FLY'N* : super mignon
- *Gone Home* : Walking simulator mais avec une histoire correcte au moins

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais, j'ai bien fait de veiller, voila la spreadsheet ! 
> 
> Bon, cela dit, à l'attention de mon binôme Cocax, je regarderai tout ça au calme demain (soir), je vais me coucher...


Cool merci  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'y penserais si tu n'oublies plus ton Bescherelle


penserai*

----------


## Djedje

Salut, la liste pour Short Tom :
1 : Hitman Blood Money (il me semble que c'est l'un des meilleurs épisodes, si tu préfères remplacer par un épisode plus ancien pour les faire dans l'ordre, je changerai)
2  : Ori and the Blind Forest
3 : This War of Mine (pour se mettre la patate  :Emo: )
4 : Max Payne 2 (pour décompresser entre 2 partie de This War of Mine?)

Enfin, sur le thème de l'eau... Bioshock 2.

Bon(s) jeux(x) à tous!

----------


## Ruvon

> penserai*


Je le voyais plus au conditionnel vu que c'était suivi d'un "si"  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> Liste pour MaxTidus 10
> 
> - *Antichamber* (Vraiment à faire ça)
> - *Blocks that matter* : Très bon puzzle game
> - *Far Cry 3 Blood dragon* : pas très original mais c'est le plaisir (et c'et pas long)
> - *FLY'N* : super mignon
> - *Gone Home* : Walking simulator mais avec une histoire correcte au moins
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Merci pour la sélec  ::):  Par contre c'est lequel des 5 qui est dans le thème de l'eau ?

----------


## Kulfy

> Je le voyais plus au conditionnel vu que c'était suivi d'un "si"


Désolé, mais toujours pas  ::ninja::  




> Merci pour la sélec  Par contre c'est lequel des 5 qui est dans le thème de l'eau ?


Dans le thème de l'o, je ne vois que Bl*oo*d drag*o*n

_EDIT : Je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler franky.  _

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je le voyais plus au conditionnel vu que c'était suivi d'un "si"


Concordance des temps. Lorsque la proposition subordonnée de condition (introduite par si) est au présent, on emploie le futur de l'indicatif. Le conditionnel s'accorderait quant à lui avec une subordonnée au passé ("Si tu n'oubliais pas ton Bescherelle, j'y penserais").

https://www.francaisfacile.com/exerc...ais-103358.php

EDIT : attention Kulfy, il manque un l à la fin de ton lien. J'ai l'œil aujourd'hui  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

J'avais la conjugaison au conditionnel "je penserais" en tête, bien vu  :;): 

Allez jouer à des jeux maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Allez jouer à des jeux maintenant


Je m'y mets ce soir. Là je joue à préparer 6h de cours pour cet aprèm.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Hyeud

Ma liste pour Olima :
-*Gone home* pour un jeu court
-*Fall Out 1* pour le jeu un peu long (15-20h)
-*Killer is dead* pour un peu de move et de flashy, tu me diras s'il est bien
-*The bard tale*, un vieux classique super drôle Diddledydoo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7rAnaKId3E

Le jeu thème flotte : *Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis*  vieux P&C qui a fait les beaux jours de Lucas Art.

Cannes t'aurai*s* pu me faire ma liste avant d'aller en cours !  :Tap: 

(sans rire faire chier Ruvon pour conditionnel/futur quand l'autre nous met des sa, sont et à, n'importe où, arrêter de taper sur les fraudeurs du rsa, y'a des milliards qui fuitent aux Bahamas)

----------


## Hilikkus

> Merci pour la liste (même si je vais pleurer de rage sur Super Meat Boy)


Si tu veux je te le remplace par un autre jeu qui ne te fera pas te demander ce que tu as fait pour mériter ça  :;):  (même s'il est super cool Super Meat Boy)

Dis moi, et je ferais selon ta volonté !

----------


## Landy0451

Je vais poster la liste ici pour pouvoir envoyer en MP à Orkestra ensuite :

Voici la liste de jeux que j'ai choisi pour toi Tilion :

*Spec Ops : The Line* : (6hrs) Un TPS classique mais au scénario et à l'intrigue intéressante et comportant des scènes jamais vues auparavant dans un jeu et parfois choquantes. Le jeu parfait à faire pour cet événement.

*Gunpoint* : (3hrs) Un petit jeu d'infiltration en 2D en vue de coté. La progression et le système d'améliorations sont bien foutus. Le jeu se termine rapidement et on en redemanderait presque !

*Lone Survivor* : (4hrs) Jeu de survie dans un univers horrifique. L'ambiance est excellente et les décors très détaillés malgré l'aspect visuel en pixel art. Le jeu n'est pas si facile mais se terminera assez vite (avec peut-être un premier run qui n'arrivera pas au bout)

*Strike Suit Zero* : (8hrs) Un jeu de vaisseaux arcade dans la veine des Rogue Squadron. La possibilité de passer en mode méca-gundam pour déglinguer les ennemis rend les combats un peu plus tactiques et jouissifs. Pour les gens en manque de pioupiou il fera bien l'affaire !

*Steamworld Dig* : (5hrs) Le jeu sur le thème de l'eau qui est le carburant de notre petit robot dans ce jeu d'aventure/plate forme ou l'on explore des mines en creusant, récupérant des ressources afin d'améliorer notre héros pour aller encore plus loin et débloquer de nouvelles capacités. Les mécaniques sont bien foutues et on ne s'ennuie pas,le jeu arrivant a nous donner de nouveaux objets assez régulièrement. 

Amuse-toi bien et bon courage !

PS : Le MP a marché *Orkestra* ? Je n'ai rien dans ma boite d'envoi (j'aurais du cocher l'option...)

----------


## Flugel

> J'y penserais si tu n'oublies plus ton Bescherelle


Tant de violence alors que je ne suis qu'amour  ::'(:

----------


## ssgmaster

> Si tu veux des tips sur FTL hésite pas à me demander (mp ou steam) ou regarder quelques vidéos de mistermv.


J'avais vu quelques stream de MV et Lethalfrag (ça commence à remonter) donc je vois à peu près ce qu'il faut faire mais si je coince je demanderai peut être de l'aide.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Tant de violence alors que je ne suis qu'amour


 Depuis le temps que je dis à tout le monde qu'il est très méchant  ::ninja::

----------


## Yaaa

> Si tu veux je te le remplace par un autre jeu qui ne te fera pas te demander ce que tu as fait pour mériter ça  (même s'il est super cool Super Meat Boy)
> 
> Dis moi, et je ferais selon ta volonté !


Nan t'embêtes pas, ça me fait une bonne raison pour le finir.

----------


## Ruvon

> Depuis le temps que je dis à tout le monde qu'il est très méchant


Si j'essaie de te faire ban du forum depuis des années, c'est pour des questions d'hygiène publique  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Si j'essaie de te faire ban du forum depuis des années, c'est pour des questions d'hygiène publique


C'est pas passé loin. Tu ne te serais pas trompé de pseudo quand tu m'as balancé, Sylvine serait encore parmi nous :sigfle:

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est pas passé loin. Tu ne te serais pas trompé de pseudo quand tu m'as balancé, Sylvine serait encore parmi nous :sigfle:


Je m'y perds entre tous tes multis.

----------


## Vaykadji

> Salut !
> C'est à moi de _*redacted*_ ta liste, alors la voici :
> 1)The walking dead
> 2)Beyond good & evil
> 3)Owlboy
> 4)Fez
> 5)Bioshock
> 
> Voilà, j'ai pris des jeux qui ont une bonne réputation, et à part Owlboy (pas fait), j'ai aussi pris des jeux que moi et/ou des amis avec de bons goûts ont aimé. _*redacted*_


J'ai enlevé les passages vraiment trop personnels du MP envoyé par falosem, qui n'a d'ailleurs pas osé le partager ici en public  ::P: 

Merci à lui, je sens que je vais m'amuser comme un petit foufou, j'ai entendu que du bien de tous ces jeux.

----------


## Alab

Oh oui Beyond Good and Evil !  ::wub::   :Mellow2: 

Cette BO.  :Bave:

----------


## Orkestra

> Voici la liste pour acdctabs
> *Owlboy
> Shardlight
> SteamWorld Heist
> L.A. Noire* 
> Jeu bonus : *The Witness*. He ouais, c'est une île





> Liste pour MaxTidus 10
> 
> - *Antichamber* (Vraiment à faire ça)
> - *Blocks that matter* : Très bon puzzle game
> - *Far Cry 3 Blood dragon* : pas très original mais c'est le plaisir (et c'et pas long)
> - *FLY'N* : super mignon
> - *Gone Home* : Walking simulator mais avec une histoire correcte au moins
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...




J'espère que vous avez envoyé vos lsites à vos binômes en MP, Cocax et Jonjon !
Pour les autres, jusqu'ici j'ai tout reçu, merci ! Il va falloir que je supprime les notifications par mail parce que ça va finir par être automatiquement envoyé dans les spams !




> Juste pour informer la régie et mon Binôme que je n'aurais sûrement internet que demain , aujourd'hui je déménage ^^. Les délais pour le transfert de ma ligne internet ont été calculé au poil de fesses, donc ça devrait le faire. Je vous tiens au courant.


C'est noté ! 




> Bah Cthulhu il sort de l'eau c'est pas bon ?


Si, si, ça me va. Je ne suis juste pas très au point sur Lovecraft alors je n'avais pas fait le lien  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

*Modicus*: une petite liste full p'n'c, ça te va?  ::siffle:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


En vrai non, je vais diversifier un peu, mais c'est tentant.



Je m'occupe de toi ce soir.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voici ma sélection pour *JonJon* :
*Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken* (run & gun dans un univers original, avec de l'humour)
*The Walking Dead* (festival de QTE et d'émotions)
*Darksiders* (action/aventures bien foutu)
*Trine* (plate-forme qui explose la rétine)
Et en bonus : *Day of the Tentacle: Remastered* (point'n click). Parce que tentacule mauve boit de l'eau polluée au début du jeu et que c'est vraiment pas une bonne idée. De l'eau, d'accord, mais de la propre ! 

5 jeux que j'ai finis (sauf le remaster, mais j'ai fait l'original un certain nombre de fois) et vraiment bien aimés.
Bon amusement !

Et sinon, il faut quand même féliciter l'organisateur : il orkestra le début de cet event d'une main de maître  :;):

----------


## Vaykadji

Oh le beau passé simple

----------


## Hilikkus

> J'ai enlevé les passages vraiment trop personnels du MP envoyé par falosem, qui n'a d'ailleurs pas osé le partager ici en public 
> 
> Merci à lui, je sens que je vais m'amuser comme un petit foufou, j'ai entendu que du bien de tous ces jeux.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/01/4d7...3e29aac.md.png


La découverte de Beyond Good and Evil... Je paierais pour revivre ce moment

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> (sans rire faire chier Ruvon pour conditionnel/futur quand l'autre nous met des sa, sont et à, n'importe où, arrêter de taper sur les fraudeurs du rsa, y'a des milliards qui fuitent aux Bahamas)


Pour certains on a abandonné direct, mais Ruru prône l'excellence alors c'est tout naturel de l'aider à conserver son haut niveau en lui donnant des petits coups de règles sur le bout des doigts quand il fait une faute  ::P: 




> La découverte de Beyond Good and Evil... Je paierais pour revivre ce moment


Je fais le coup de gourdin à pas cher  ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

> Je fais le coup de gourdin à pas cher


T'as gagné, désormais je te vois comme un cochon anthropomorphe

----------


## Retrojm

D'ores et déjà bravo à Orkestra pour l'organisation !

Ma sélection pour *Landy0451* :

*Rochard* : D'après les retours des canards c'est cool, je l'ai d'ailleurs aussi dans mon backlog mais je n'y ai jamais joué. Du coup tu vas faire mon cobaye et j'attends ton retour  ::ninja:: 
*Braid* : Je l'avais abandonné car trouvé trop difficile. Mais je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de te le proposer parce qu'il faut bien reconnaître que c'est une perle.
*Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis*: Le vrai Indiana Jones 4. L'âge d'or des point & click LucasArts. 
*Duke Nukem 3D: Megaton Edition* : Parce qu'après avoir autant utilisé son cerveau avec les jeux précédents, il est temps de botter des culs.

Et en bonus glou glou : *You Must Build A Boat*. Un match 3 bien addictif !

_NB : MP envoyé._

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> T'as gagné, désormais je te vois comme un cochon anthropomorphe
> http://ducjojo.e-monsite.com/medias/..._Evil_Peyj.png


Pey'j!  ::lol:: 




> Et en bonus glou glou : *You Must Build A Boat*. Un match 3 bien addictif !


 Une tuerie !!

----------


## Jowy92

Ma selection pour Tiko :

1 - Limbo (Main + Extras 4,5 heures)
2 - Day of the Tentacle Remaster (Main + Extras 5,5 heures)
3 - Party Hard (Main + Extra 10 heures)
4 - Saints Row : the Third (Main 14,5 heures + extras 26 heures)
5 - Risen 2 : Dark Waters (Main 27 heures + extras 32 heures) - un peu long mais sur le thème de l'eau.

Bon courage !

----------


## Olima

Je copie colle ici ma liste pour Kulfy :
Voilà, plein de super jeux dans la liste donc ce n'était pas trop dur. Je n'ai mis que des jeux que j'ai beaucoup aimés :
1. *140* (plateforme, 1h)
2. *Inside* (aventure plateforme bizarre, 3/4h)
3. *Steamworld Heist* (stratégie tour par tout, 12h en easy ?) >>> edit, même en normal en fait...
4. *Stories Untold* (aventure/horreur, 12h)
5 . Pour le thème de l'eau j'ai rien trouvé... *Sunless Sea* est super mais trop long... Je les ai pas faits mais je propose Bioshock ou Day of the tentacle remastered, au choix. (C'est marin les tentacules, n'est-ce pas ?)  >>>> Edit : on reste sur Sunless Sea finalement

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour certains on a abandonné direct, mais Ruru prône l'excellence alors c'est tout naturel de l'aider à conserver son haut niveau en lui donnant des petits coups de règles sur le bout des doigts quand il fait une faute


 :^_^:  Et puis ça m'occupe en attendant ma liste  ::P:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pendant que j'y suis je vous poste la liste que Maxtidus a choisi pour moi:




> 1- Limbo (finissable en environ 4h)
> 2- Hotline Miami (environ 7h)
> 3- Portal stories : Mel (10h)
> 4- South Park : the stick of Truth (15h)
> 
> Pour ce qui est du jeu bonus, je ne connaissais dans ta liste aucun des jeux sur le thème de l'eau.
> Du coup, j'ai pensé à un jeu auquel j'avais joué et que j'ai bien aimé où tu nages quand même pas mal :
> 
> 5- Tomb Raider anniversary (15h)

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je copie colle ici ma liste pour Kulfy :
> Voilà, plein de super jeux dans la liste donc ce n'était pas trop dur. Je n'ai mis que des jeux que j'ai beaucoup aimés :
> 1. *140* (plateforme, 1h)
> 2. *Inside* (aventure plateforme bizarre, 3/4h)
> 3. *Steamworld Heist* (stratégie tour par tout, 12h en easy ?) >>> edit, même en normal en fait...
> 4. *Stories Untold* (aventure/horreur, 12h)
> 5 . Pour le thème de l'eau j'ai rien trouvé... *Sunless Sea* est super mais trop long... Je les ai pas faits mais je propose Bioshock ou Day of the tentacle remastered, au choix. (C'est marin les tentacules, n'est-ce pas ?)  >>>> Edit : on reste sur Sunless Sea finalement


Inside pour le thème de l'eau ça marche aussi, on passe facile la moitié du jeu dans ou sous l'eau et en plus il pleut non stop  ::ninja::

----------


## Landy0451

> D'ores et déjà bravo à Orkestra pour l'organisation !
> 
> Ma sélection pour *Landy0451* :
> 
> *Rochard* : D'après les retours des canards c'est cool, je l'ai d'ailleurs aussi dans mon backlog mais je n'y ai jamais joué. Du coup tu vas faire mon cobaye et j'attends ton retour 
> *Braid* : Je l'avais abandonné car trouvé trop difficile. Mais je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de te le proposer parce qu'il faut bien reconnaître que c'est une perle.
> *Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis*: Le vrai Indiana Jones 4. L'âge d'or des point & click LucasArts. 
> *Duke Nukem 3D: Megaton Edition* : Parce qu'après avoir autant utilisé son cerveau avec les jeux précédents, il est temps de botter des culs.
> 
> ...


J'avais fait Braid sur 360 à l'époque de sa sortie et ça me faisait mal au coeur d'avoir 0 heures dessus sur PC donc très bon choix, je vais surement galérer par contre  ::ninja:: 

J'avais pas fini ma partie de You Must Build a Boat donc parfait me voilà motivé à continuer !

Duke Nukem a un coté culte mais je me souviens avoir été bloqué au début  ::blink:: 

Rochard commencé mais pas fini, ça devrait pouvoir se faire.

Pour Indiana Jones je promet rien, j'avais fait le vieux point and click de LucasArts ou tu commence par vouloir péter un astéroïde il n'y a pas si longtemps mais c'était compliqué. Si je finis les autres je pousserai avec celui là.  :;): 

Merci pour la liste et j'ai accepté ton invitation sur Steam  ::trollface::

----------


## Short Tom

Coucou ! Voici la liste des jeux par mes soins pour Rabbitman :

1.Max Payne 3
2.Superhot
3.Karateka
4.Alan Wake
5.From Dust

Bon jeu !

Short_Tom

----------


## Retrojm

> Pour Indiana Jones je promet rien, j'avais fait le vieux point and click de LucasArts ou tu commence par vouloir péter un astéroïde il n'y a pas si longtemps mais c'était compliqué. Si je finis les autres je pousserai avec celui là.


Je pense que tu parles de The Dig. J'avais moyennement aimé, contrairement à  Indy. Si tu manques de temps, tu peux faire Loom à la place, court et poétique... et surtout dans ton backlog aussi  :;):

----------


## Kwiga

(copie en MP)

papaolivier m'a dit par MP qu'il avait 1500h sur POE (non visibles sur son profil steam), du coup j'aimerai faire un changement :
- enlever Bastion
+ ajouter Hotline miami

----------


## Cocax

> Merci pour la sélec  Par contre c'est lequel des 5 qui est dans le thème de l'eau ?


Ya des niveaux sous-marins dans Blocks that matter  :;):

----------


## ssgmaster

> Duke Nukem a un coté culte mais je me souviens avoir été bloqué au début


Le premier épisode a certains passages putassier genre le passage secret obligatoire dans la boite de nuit, le passage secret obligatoire derrière le poster dans la prison, ...

----------


## Ruvon

> Le premier épisode a certains passages putassier genre le passage secret obligatoire dans la boite de nuit, le passage secret obligatoire derrière le poster dans la prison, ...


J'y jouais quand j'avais 15 ans et je me souviens pas que ces passages m'aient posé problème... ce qui n'est peut-être pas si étonnant finalement  ::):

----------


## Altay

Ma liste pour Falosem :

Mes propositions de jeux pour l'event du backlog :
1. Brütal Legend (9h)
2. Mini Metro (5h)
3. Zeno Clash (6h)
4. The Wolf Among Us (9h)
Et en jeu bonus sur le thème de l'eau, Orwell (5h), parce que ça commence "eau"  :Facepalm: 

Plutôt des petits jeux mais que j'avais bien aimé ou dont j'ai entendu énormément de bien !  :;):

----------


## Makusu

Plus on avance et plus le lien avec l'eau ne ressemble plus à rien  ::XD::

----------


## Ruvon

> Plus on avance et plus le lien avec l'eau ne ressemble plus à rien


"Alors dans ce jeu le personnage principal c'est un humain, et un humain c'est composé à 70% d'eau"  :Cigare:

----------


## Landy0451

> Le premier épisode a certains passages putassier genre le passage secret obligatoire dans la boite de nuit, le passage secret obligatoire derrière le poster dans la prison, ...


Ben j'avais pas cherché trois heures non plus mais c'était dans le deuxième niveau celui ou l'on trouve le soldat de Doom mort par terre de mémoire  ::|: 

Je devrais pouvoir trouver j'ai fini The Witness  :;):

----------


## videogameur

Salut !

Voici ma liste pour ce cher jullebarge :

- The Stanley Parable (4/5heures) : car ce jeu est une vrai perle qui retourne nos cerveaux de joueurs et il serait dommage de passer à côté. D'autant que tout re-run inclus, il ne dure qu'une poignée d'heure (ouais on en redemande, mais pour ça il y a sa suite spirituelle The Beginner’s Guide).
- Gone Home (2,5h) : Un titre lui aussi quelque peu différent qui s'écarte des jeux ludiques purs. Une histoire dans laquelle il est plaisant de se balader, tout comme tu lirais une nouvelle...
- Sonic Generations (7,5h) : Sympathique jeu de plate-formes, qui peut aussi se vanter d'être l'un des rares Sonic 3D (très) agréable à parcourir.
- BioShock Remastered (15aine d'heures): Il faut compter beaucoup de temps de jeu pour celui-ci, mais c'est a mon sens le meilleur jeu des deux dernières décennies. Si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait tu m'en donnera des nouvelles (en espérant qu'il n'ait pas mal vieilli, je dois dire que je n'y ai pas touché depuis quelques temps) ! Si toutefois tu as déjà fait la version non remastérisée, titre de remplacement : Max Payne 3. Aucun rapport mais le titre est agréable et on reste sur les mêmes standards de durée.
(-Deadly Premonition: The Director's Cut (19h) : Tour à tour pour les larmes de rire et de détresse que ce jeu procure, il me semble rentrer dans le thème de l'eau et correspondre à la catégorie bonus. NB : S'il est trop long pour toi, je te propose un petit Half-Life 2: Lost Coast qui se joue sur une île pendant 30min.)

----------


## JulLeBarge

Comme dit en MP:

Merci pour ta liste, ça me semble très bien tout ça !

Pour Bioshock, j'avais commencé sur la version normale il y a un moment, sans vraiment accroché au début du jeu. ça me semble aussi un peu long à faire, du coup je vais plutôt partir sur le titre de remplacement, Max Payne 3, qui me semble plus jouable dans le mois et qui m'intéresse plus à priori.

Pour le dernier jeu, je verrai si j'ai le temps (à priori non), mais j'ai bien envie de tester ce Deadly Premonition.

----------


## Galgu

> Pour Galgu:
> 
> 1. F.E.A.R : Un peu vieux mais très bon à l'époque, de toute façon le bullet time c'est toujours fun, l'ambiance horrifique est très bien gérée et l'IA de l'époque était dingue!
> 
> 2. Her story (prend un carnet et un crayon!) : Super jeu pour vraiment se prendre pour un enquêteur, je ne l'ai pas fini parce que j'ai fait l'erreur de ne pas prendre de notes.
> 
> 3. Guacamelee: Rien a dire très très bon Beat them up 
> 
> 4. Outland: Plutôt sympa dans le genre plateformer avec mécanique à la ikaruga (correspondance de couleur avec les projectiles)
> ...


Merci je vais m'y mettre dès ce soir  ::): 

Guacamelee je l'ai déjà terminé sur PSVITA en fait, c'est la version "Super turbo" que j'ai pas touché. ça change quelque chose ?

----------


## papaolivier

Ma sélection - perfectible - pour LoupGris :

 - 1 : *Portal 2*, incontournable parait-il (10 H), mc 95
 - 2 : *What remains of Edith Finch*, très court (2-3 H), mc 89
 - 3 : *Bastion*, conseillé par mon prescripteur Kwiga  :;):  (8 H), mc 86
 - 4 : *Dead space 2*, action, 9 H, mc 87

Et, en bonus : Don't Starve: Shipwrecked

Voilà. Je ne suis pas un expert, j'ai essayé de trouver de la variété et de la qualité.
Les autres que j'aurais - conditionnel  ::trollface::  - bien prescrits : 
Valiant HeartsTrine 2Brothers : a tale of two sonsPyreMark of the ninjaDay of the tentacleMetro 2033Orcs must die ! (1 ou 2)

Donc, en cas de nécessité, il y a toujours possibilité de changer.

----------


## Paradox

Alors, cher Maed Max, en ce mois de Fevrier, le couperet vient de tomber : ta situation videoludique est maintenant decidee !

Voici une selection qui, j'espere, te fera passer de bons moments ; j'ai essaye de varier pour que tu ne sois pas (totalement) decu :

- *Papers, Please* : un jeu dont n'importe quelle fin peut-etre atteinte assez vite et qui est assez atypique
- *Crysis* : loin d'etre le meilleur FPS actuellement, ca reste l'un a de ceux a avoir marque le paysage videoludique et les joueurs (un FPS encore joue aujourd'hui et utilise comme benchmark ! - 0.7h ca ne compte pas !) ; compte entre 8 et 10h
- *Brütal Legend* : un TPS assez particulier sur le monde du Metal (me dire ASAP si ce n'ait vraiment pas ton genre, meme si je ne peux que te conseiller de poursuivre) et pour le coup, je prefere ne pas le decrire pour eviter tout spoiler ! - compte environ 9-10h
- *Invisible, Inc.* : un jeu qui a l'air vraiment sympathique mais que je n'ai pas eu (encore) l'occasion de faire !

Bonus du temple de l'eau :

- *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* : jeu bonus tres court (3h), mais tout a fait dans le theme de l'eau car il peut faire couler beaucoup de larmes  ::'(: 

Enjoy !  :;):

----------


## nicklacave

Et voici la liste pour Nono:
Bayonetta (11h) 
Legend of Grimrock (16h30)
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (9h) 
Oxenfree (4h) 
Bonus : Syberia II (7h) : la neige , c'est de l'eau (il parait).

----------


## Diantre

Pour l'ami Carbok :

- Inside (COUP DE COEUR !)
- Furi (COUP DE COEUR !)
- Undertale (COUP DE COEUR !)
- The Witness (ENORME COUP DE COEUR !)

Et le bonus aquatique : Bioshock, grand classique, et pourquoi pas le 2 qui est aussi dans le backlog...

----------


## Maed Max

> Alors, cher Maed Max, en ce mois de Fevrier, le couperet vient de tomber : ta situation videoludique est maintenant decidee !
> 
> Voici une selection qui, j'espere, te fera passer de bons moments ; j'ai essaye de varier pour que tu ne sois pas (totalement) decu :
> 
> Enjoy !


Enfin!  ::lol::  Je trépigne d'impatience depuis ce matin.  :Vibre: 
A part peut-être Brutal Legend que j'ai récupéré gratuitement sur Humble Bundle, il n'y a que des jeux auxquels j'avais envie de jouer. Mais pas de souci je le testerais aussi (mais peut-être en dernier par contre  ::ninja::  ).

Merci beaucoup, en plus j'ai ma soirée de libre pour commencer. Je pars du boulot de ce pas.  :Cigare:

----------


## Mordicus

> *Modicus*: une petite liste full p'n'c, ça te va? 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> En vrai non, je vais diversifier un peu, mais c'est tentant.
> 
> 
> ...


Il n'y a jamais trop de Point & Click ! (Mais c'est vrai que ça me changerait pas beaucoup.)

----------


## Akodo

Merci ssgmaster pour la liste. FEZ, Legend of grimrock, Bastion et Spelunky, ce sont des jeux que j'ai juste effleurés (et bien aimés) à l'époque, voilà l'occasion de leur mettre une branlée ! Quant à Aquakitty, je l'ai lancé que pour les cartes steam...

Voilà les devoirs de Monsieur *Alab* :
Je me suis tâté à te filer Amnesia, mais étant incapable moi-même de finir ce genre de jeu, et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé, je t'épargne le changement méthodique de tous tes slips.  ::ninja:: 
Donc pour toi ce sera :

1 : *FEZ*. On me l'a filé aussi, et apparemment c'est un très bon jeu, alors amuse-toi bien !
2 : *This War of Mine* : j'ai longtemps hésité à l'acheter, et jamais franchi le pas à cause du fameux "et aller, un jeu de plus...", mais puisque tu l'as déjà dans ton backlog, pas de raison de s'en priver !
3 : *Metro 2033*. A l'époque, j'avais adoré la toute première scène, et trouvé super sympa le principe et l'univers. Bon, j'ai jamais dépasser l'heure de jeu, raison pour laquelle il était dans ma liste...
4 : *Oddworld : Abe's Odyssee*. Jeu cultissime de PS1. J'ai personnellement préféré le 2 (exodus) qui est plus complet, mais quelque part c'est dommage de commencer par le second épisode... Et puis si ça te plait, tu pourras enchainer sur la suite et même le remaster qui semble de très bonne facture.

5 : le jeu bonus : *Monkey Island 2*, parce qu'autour d'une île, ben y a de l'eau !  ::ninja:: 

Edit : Alab, je t'aurais bien envoyé ta liste par MP, mais ta boite est pleine !

----------


## Hyeud

Cannes  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

> Il n'y a jamais trop de Point & Click ! (Mais c'est vrai que ça me changerait pas beaucoup.)


Finalement il y aura quand même deux point'n click, tellement je les ai adorés. Donc:

Un FPS/exploration/plateforme plutôt bien ficelé, *A Story About My Uncle*
Point'n click n°1, *Fran Bow*
Point'n click n°2, *Dropsy*
Jeu de moins de 5h et gros délire LSD, *Pony Island*
Et pour le thème de l'eau, *Shantae and the Pirate's Curse* parce que pirates, flotte, liquide... qui est un très bon Metroid-like tout mignon.

En espérant que les jeux te plaisent!

----------


## Chiff

Ma liste pour Salakis :

*To The Moon*
*Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet*
*A Story About my Uncle*
*Toki Tori 2+*

Et pour le thème aquatique : *Bioshock Remastered*

----------


## Nicibg

Ma liste pour madgicsysteme :

This War of Mine 	13h
Hyper Light Drifter 	9h 57m
Undertale 	9h 05m
Inside 	3h 47m 

bonus : Sakura Swim Club x) (pas ma faute, j'en ai pas vu d'autre qui correspondaient aussi bien au thème !)

----------


## NFafa

> NFafa a son message dans la boîte avec copie à Orkestra, mais pour animer le topic, voici la liste aux petits oignons que je lui propose :
> 
> 1. *Botanicula*. Petit coup de coeur perso que je conseille et offre régulièrement pour répandre un peu d'amour sur cette terre.
> 2. *Endless Legend*. J'ai vu que tu avais du temps de jeu sur des 4x. Je suis un gros fan d'Amplitude et EL vaut largement le détour. Objectif : remporter une campagne (niveau de difficulté au choix).
> 3. *Furi*. Acheté suite au test CPC, j'ai adoré le gameplay et l'ambiance. Je l'ai pas tout à fait fini mais la difficulté est bien graduée, ça devrait être accessible.
> 4. *Tales from the Borderlands*. Gros temps de jeu sur la saga Borderlands comme moi. Tales est sur mon backlog aussi, mais ma copine a adoré. Une valeur sûre !
> 5. (bonus aquatique) : *ABZU*. Pas joué non plus, mais j'ai les critiques sont excellentes et j'ai eu de très bons retours.


Y'a bon ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


(en même temps j'avais normalement éjecté tout ce qui ne me plaisait pas avant  ::siffle:: )



A mon tour de présenter la sélection *officielle* pour *Paradox*. Je n'ai sélectionné que des jeux que je connaissais. Du coup il n'y a pas eu trop de choix car il n'y en avait qu'une douzaine, mais ils sont tous bons bien surs  :;): 
Tu disais dans ton inscription que tu avais pas mal de temps donc je me suis permis de prendre des jeux un peu plus long que recommandé. Je n'ai pas pu voir ton profil Steam, donc je ne sais pas du tout si ça suis tes préférences....

1) *Human Ressource machine* (Main + Extra : 7h) : De la programmation, j'adore ça. De la bonne prise de tête en perspective mais ça reste beaucoup plus abordable qu'un TIS-100. J'aurais préféré pousser l'un des jeux de Zachtronics  (miam Spacechem, miam miam infinifactory ...) mais il n'y en a pas dans ton backlog
2) *Endless Space* ( *h) : Pas vraiment de mode solo ni de fin, je demanderais juste de gagner une campagne.
3) *X-Wing alliance* (Main + Extra : 20h) : Un peu difficile celui-la : il faut aimer l'univers Star Wars, il faut un joystick, la courbe d'apprentissage n'est sans doute pas évidente, l'installation pourrait poser des problèmes même si maintenant qu'il est sur Steam c'est sans doute plus facile ? Mais c'est le seul jeu dont j'attends vraiment une suite - qui ne viendra jamais faut pas rêver... A jouer absolument avec le mod X-Wing Alliance Upgrade. Si ça pose problème, je met en backup un petit jeu : _Limbo_. 
4) *Bully* (Main + Extra : 18,5h) : Pour changer du thème spatial/SF, un petit GTA-like/light qui à l'époque m'avait bien plu. Il a sans doute mal vieilli  ::lol:: 
5 (bonus) : *Bioshock Remastered* (Main + Extra : 15,5) Un classique qui se passe sous l'eau. Bon je crois que je suis le 20ième à le citer  ::siffle:: 

En bonus si tu t'ennuies vraiment, et comme tu proposais de faire plusieurs listes, en voici une seconde non officielle, avec des jeux que je ne connais pas mais dont j'ai entendu le plus grand bien 
_Furi_ : il m'a été affecté et vu le type de jeu je sens que je vais souffrir. Je n'aime pas être le seul à souffrir
_Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun_ : dans ma wishlist. J'ai adoré les commandos 1 et 2. Je crois qu'on peut y retrouver les mêmes sensations.
_Invisible, Inc._ : non en fait je n'en ai pas entendu parler, mais j'ai vu que tu étais intéressé pour le finir
_Duke Nukem Forever_ : la suite d'une légende du jeu vidéo. Lui je le connais, je l'ai fini, il est vraiment très bien. Si si je t'assure tu peux y aller les yeux fermés. D'ailleurs il vaut mieux fermer les yeux pour y jouer...

----------


## Baalim

> Cannes


Allez M'sieur, faut pas rester là. 
On va fermer et vous voyez bien qu'il ne viendra plus.

----------


## Blackogg

Je recopie mon MP ici aussi




> Du coup, ce que je te choisis, mon cher Carnod
> 
> 1. *Papo&Yo* (3h30, aventure-puzzle) parce que ça a l'air tout mignon
> 2. *Ben There, Dan That* (2h30) + Time Gentlemen, please (5h30) si le 1er t'a plu. Parce que je me sens obligé de mettre un point n clic quand j'en vois un, surtout de cette qualité.
> 3. *Dark Messiah of Might & Magic*. (10h30 Main Story, 13h extra, FPS mediéval) Parce qu'il parait que c'est le bien. Et c'est Arkane, donc c'est probablement vrai.
> 4 *Alpha Protocol* (13h Main story, 17h extra, RPG avec un look de TPS). VO avec sous titres anglais pour une compréhension optimale parce que les sous-titres VF défilent trop vite. Si c'est pas faisable pour toi, j'en proposerai un autre.
> 
> Bonus : *Binary Domain en VF* (9h main story, 11h extra, TPS) parce qu'un perso évoque fortement le bord de mer )
> 
> Bon jeu !

----------


## salakis

> Ma liste pour Salakis :
> 
> *To The Moon*
> *Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet*
> *A Story About my Uncle*
> *Toki Tori 2+*
> 
> Et pour le thème aquatique : *Bioshock Remastered*


Les 4 de la liste etaient en caché dans ma liste de jeux, c'est dire a quel point j'etais pret a y jouer  ::ninja:: 

Par contre, Bioshock, deja fini hors steam  :Cigare:

----------


## Makusu

> Merci je vais m'y mettre dès ce soir 
> 
> Guacamelee je l'ai déjà terminé sur PSVITA en fait, c'est la version "Super turbo" que j'ai pas touché. ça change quelque chose ?


Ah merde je me suis demandé en plus vu que moi même j'ai 2 version sur steam (non ça ne change rien).
Du coup j'avais prévu le coup tu peux remplacer par Styx

Je vais MP ça a Orkestra

Edit: Du coup de mon côté j'ai fini "Thirty flights of loving". 

C'est clairement un OVNI: Petite expérience narrative qu'on fini en une 15aine de minute. Très mauvais quand à cette première histoire mais je pense qu'il y a un potentiel pour un prof qui voudrait montrer quelles erreurs ne pas reproduire dans un jeu video ( Un peu à la manière dont Karim Debhache présente de très mauvais film comme des trésors pour enseigner à des étudiants en cinéma.)

C'est marrant parce qu'il y a deux autres expériences incluses dans le jeu. La première en post-générique est une sorte de musée présentant rapidement un principe de la mécanique des fluides (Bernoulli). Pour ceux qui ne savent pas comment vole un avion, c'est une façon très (trop?) simple de l'expliquer. Maintenant, qu'est ce que ça fout là, va savoir.

Il y a un second jeu auquel on peux accéder aussi via le menu et qui s'appelle "Gravity Bone". L'expérience est bien mieux maitrisé et il y a même des mécaniques de jeu dedans. En deux niveaux on nous présente des missions par contrat d'une manière plutôt intelligente (no spoil). Et il y a même une sorte d'histoire qu'on peux commencer à entrevoir contrairement au premier jeu auquel je n'ai strictement rien bitté.

Voilà voilà...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Les 4 de la liste etaient en caché dans ma liste de jeux, c'est dire a quel point j'etais pret a y jouer 
> 
> Par contre, Bioshock, deja fini hors steam


Si t'aime l'exploration style metroidvania sans plateforme, Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet vaut le coup. J'y avais joué lors d'un précédent event et je m'attendais pas du tout à aimer alors qu'au final si.  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

> Allez M'sieur, faut pas rester là. 
> On va fermer et vous voyez bien qu'il ne viendra plus.


J'ai Civ 6 qui me démange, j'ai fait le tuto pour me remémorer et lancer une partie marathon sur carte géante, n'arrivant pas à choisir ma civilisation, le jeu m'a donné les Kongolais, je résiste, mais pendant combien de temps encore ? 
-Chef, rapport sur Cannes :

Activité actuelle
    Regarde le profil d'un utilisateur* Cannes*

Dernière activité
    Aujourd'hui 19h28 

IL SE REGARDE LE PROFIL !!!! Mais c'est dégueulasse ça ! C'est pas hors-charte ?

----------


## Galgu

> Ah merde je me suis demandé en plus vu que moi même j'ai 2 version sur steam (non ça ne change rien).
> Du coup j'avais prévu le coup tu peux remplacer par Styx
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah merde je me suis demandé en plus vu que moi même j'ai 2 version sur steam (non ça ne change rien).
> Du coup j'avais prévu le coup tu peux remplacer par Styx
> ...


ça marche merci,

Sinon pour ma liste à sebarnolds (très frustrante car j'ai respecté la diversité de type de jeu et le nombre d'heure maximum  ::o: ) car je sais pas si mon PM est bien arrivé aux concernés:

Thimbleweed Park (Point'n'click TRES sympa, du bon Ron Gilbert)
System Shock 2 (Culte, et pas hyper long, à faire au moins pour la culture)
SOMA (Une experience unique dans un univers très bien réalisé)
Oxenfree (Coup de coeur, assez court)
BONUS Thème : bioshock (tiens tiens  :^_^: )

A faire (dans les prochains mois ?) parmi les recalés :

Assassin's Creed II
Batman: Arkham City
Deathspank
Hand of Fate
Guacamelee
Grow Home

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> IL SE REGARDE LE PROFIL !!!! Mais c'est dégueulasse ça ! C'est pas hors-charte ?


Il est jeune, c'est de son age. Soit ca, soit il est en train de dépenser ses brouzoufs de délinquant dans une allée sombre  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

> Ah merde je me suis demandé en plus vu que moi même j'ai 2 version sur steam (non ça ne change rien).
> Du coup j'avais prévu le coup tu peux remplacer par Styx
> 
> Je vais MP ça a Orkestra
> 
> Edit: Du coup de mon côté j'ai fini "Thirty flights of loving". 
> 
> C'est clairement un OVNI: Petite expérience narrative qu'on fini en une 15aine de minute. Très mauvais quand à cette première histoire mais je pense qu'il y a un potentiel pour un prof qui voudrait montrer quelles erreurs ne pas reproduire dans un jeu video ( Un peu à la manière dont Karim Debhache présente de très mauvais film comme des trésors pour enseigner à des étudiants en cinéma.)
> 
> ...


Bon, je vais te croire sur parole puisque tu fais un retour détaillé mais je rappelle aux suivants qu'*il faut m'envoyer la preuve que vous avez fini un jeu* pour que j'en tienne compte. Soit par un achievement, soit par une capture d'écran de l'écran de fin du jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

Reroll!!  :Cell: 

Oh, c'est pas le bon topic...

----------


## RomTaka

Copie du MP à Cocax :




> Comme promis hier soir, après avoir scruté de près ta liste de jeux et tenté de cerner un peu mieux tes goûts vidéoludiques, je te propose les 4 jeux suivants (classés du plus court au plus long) :
> 
> - *JumpJet Rex* (HLTB : 3 h) : parce que je l'ai fini récemment et que je l'ai vraiment bien aimé (perso, j'y ai passé un peu plus de 4 heures). C'est de la plateforme très nerveuse, un peu à la *Super Meat Boy*, où tu diriges un petit dino équipé de rollers à réacteurs, qui vole à travers des courts niveaux un peu labyrinthiques et piégés. Dit comme ça, c'est bizarre mais tu verras, c'est super . Pour chaque niveau, tu gagnes une étoile si tu le finis tout court, une autre étoile si tu le finis sans jamais mourir et une dernière étoile si tu le finis en dessous d'un temps donné ; et avec ces étoiles, ben tu débloques d'autres niveaux ! Donc, les niveaux sont courts mais très rejouables.
> 
> - *Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice* (HLTB : 7 h) : parce que j'en entends que du bien !
> 
> - *Valdis Story : Abyssal City* (HLTB : 11 h) : c'est un chouette metroidvania auquel j'avais pas mal joué il y a longtemps et j'avais bien aimé, même si je n'étais pas allé au bout (parce que je suis assez nul faut dire). Il avait été abordé longtemps après sa sortie dans un CPC (rubrique "on y joue encore", je crois) et ils n'en disaient que du bien aussi.
> 
> - *Batman Arkham Asylum* ou *Batman Arkham City* (HLTB : 12 h chacun) : j'ai vu que tu avais fini *Batman Arkham Origins* qui est le 3ème de la série, un peu le mal-aimé de la fratrie, donc soit tu n'as pas fait les précédents et auquel cas, tu vas te régaler, en commençant par *Asylum* disons puis *City* si t'es vraiment chaud, soit comme moi tu les as peut-être déjà faits sur console mais je pense que tu ne seras pas contre d'en (re)faire un des 2 sur PC. Sinon, je te sortirai un back-up du chapeau.
> ...

----------


## Paradox

> Enfin!  Je trépigne d'impatience depuis ce matin. 
> A part peut-être Brutal Legend que j'ai récupéré gratuitement sur Humble Bundle, il n'y a que des jeux auxquels j'avais envie de jouer. Mais pas de souci je le testerais aussi (mais peut-être en dernier par contre  ).
> 
> Merci beaucoup, en plus j'ai ma soirée de libre pour commencer. Je pars du boulot de ce pas.


Content que ca t'aille.  :;):

----------


## RomTaka

Et merci à Dorwin pour sa super sélection : je vais me lancer derechef dans *Steamworld Heist*, depuis le temps qu'il me fait de l’œil et qu'on me le conseille !

Merci aussi à Orkestra, digne main de maître, merci à La Chouette qui a montré le chemin et à EvilBlackSheep sans qui rien de tout cela ne serait possible.

Merci à mes parents, mes amis, mon chien, merci tout le monde !!!!

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Et merci à Dorwin pour sa super sélection : je vais me lancer derechef dans *Steamworld Heist*, depuis le temps qu'il me fait de l’œil et qu'on me le conseille !


Alleluia tu as vu la lumière  ::lol::

----------


## Carnod

> Je recopie mon MP ici aussi


C'est du bon ça merci.
Et merci aussi de pas avoir dit que je savais pas lir eun fichier excel aha.

----------


## Makusu

> Bon, je vais te croire sur parole puisque tu fais un retour détaillé mais je rappelle aux suivants qu'*il faut m'envoyer la preuve que vous avez fini un jeu* pour que j'en tienne compte. Soit par un achievement, soit par une capture d'écran de l'écran de fin du jeu.


oui pardon c'était prévu mais comme c'était un jeu de 23min je l'aurais inclus dans le package suivant XD
Là c'était plus pour les curieux.

----------


## Carnod

sinon j'ai envoyé ma liste a Herr Ruvon, et je m'en souviens plus. Mais il vous dira ça.

Putain faut que je dorme moi.

----------


## Alab

> Merci ssgmaster pour la liste. FEZ, Legend of grimrock, Bastion et Spelunky, ce sont des jeux que j'ai juste effleurés (et bien aimés) à l'époque, voilà l'occasion de leur mettre une branlée ! Quant à Aquakitty, je l'ai lancé que pour les cartes steam...
> 
> Voilà les devoirs de Monsieur *Alab* :
> Je me suis tâté à te filer Amnesia, mais étant incapable moi-même de finir ce genre de jeu, et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé, je t'épargne le changement méthodique de tous tes slips. 
> Donc pour toi ce sera :
> 
> 1 : *FEZ*. On me l'a filé aussi, et apparemment c'est un très bon jeu, alors amuse-toi bien !
> 2 : *This War of Mine* : j'ai longtemps hésité à l'acheter, et jamais franchi le pas à cause du fameux "et aller, un jeu de plus...", mais puisque tu l'as déjà dans ton backlog, pas de raison de s'en priver !
> 3 : *Metro 2033*. A l'époque, j'avais adoré la toute première scène, et trouvé super sympa le principe et l'univers. Bon, j'ai jamais dépasser l'heure de jeu, raison pour laquelle il était dans ma liste...
> ...


Ah top merci, j'avoue que c'était un peu les jeux que j'espérais (et je redoutais aussi Amnesia mais il faudra bien que je m'y mette aussi.  :Emo:  )

----------


## tilion

Hello, 

Comme pas mal de monde, je dois laisser un 2e message pour envoyer un MP à l'un de mon binôme.

Des bécôts

----------


## Olima

Quant à moi j'ai fini mon premier jeu, *Gone Home* en 0,7h selon steam. Ok, j'ai un peu speedé, d'ailleurs je n'ai décroché aucun des succès du jeu donc ça prouve qu'il reste pas mal de choses à fouiller. Mais je ne m'attendais pas à ce que ce soit si court en fait... 
Les + :
* Court, mais très chouette histoire et ambiance
* Y'a du Bratmobile dans la B.O.
Les - :
* En fait en lisant une ou deux reviews à sa sortie, je me suis gâché une partie de l'intérêt du jeu. Je crois que le jeu gagne vraiment à être fait sans savoir de quoi il retourne. Pas qu'il y ait de gros twist incroyable, mais si on vous a déjà parlé du thème principal de l'histoire, on perd pas mal de la découverte. Bref, j'en dis pas plus.  
* Comment ils ont une baraque aussi immense ?  
* Ben rien d'autre, c'était bien, j'ai envie de revenir faire un tour dans la maison, mais étant sensible au motion sickness, je ferai ça par petites touches dans les jours qui viennent.

Voilà, merci Hyeud pour la suggestion, ça faisait un bail que je voulais le faire. Recommandé si vous l'avez dans un coin de votre backlog et une petite heure libre.

----------


## Hyeud

J'ai mis plus de temps, mais j'avais tout trouvé et tout lu, bizarrement steam ne s'en souvient pas.

----------


## tilion

Je pense que j'ai spammé comme un goret, car je ne vois pas dans les messages envoyés une confirmation de mes envois en MP à Jowy92 et Okestra. Narmol ? Avez-vous bien reçu la liste ?

----------


## madgic

Voici la liste pour LaChouette :

1 - The Swapper
2 - Layers of Fear
3 - Besiege
4 - Shadow Warrior
5 - Kingdom: Classic

----------


## Akodo

Bon j'ai commencé par Spelunky... et j'ai déjà pris quelques branlées... y a pas moyen de débloquer des raccourcis entre les mondes ? j'ai croisé 2 fois un gusse entre la mine et le foret, il m'a bien piqué une corde et une bombe, mais il m'a pas beaucoup aidé !  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> Je pense que j'ai spammé comme un goret, car je ne vois pas dans les messages envoyés une confirmation de mes envois en MP à Jowy92 et Okestra. Narmol ? Avez-vous bien reçu la liste ?


Sur CPC, l'option "confirmation d'envoi" est désactivée par défaut. Faut cocher la case si tu veux un accusé d'envoi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon j'ai commencé par Spelunky... et j'ai déjà pris quelques branlées... y a pas moyen de débloquer des raccourcis entre les mondes ? j'ai croisé 2 fois un gusse entre la mine et le foret, il m'a bien piqué une corde et une bombe, mais il m'a pas beaucoup aidé !


Raccourci vers le monde 2: apporter au gugusse 1 bombe, puis rapporter au gugusse 1 corde (sur une autre partie), puis rapporter au gugusse 10000 pognon (sur une autre partie).

Je te laisse découvrir comment découvrir les autres raccourcis, mais normalement c'est indiqué dans le jeu.  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

> Je pense que j'ai spammé comme un goret, car je ne vois pas dans les messages envoyés une confirmation de mes envois en MP à Jowy92 et Okestra. Narmol ? Avez-vous bien reçu la liste ?


Reçu le MP 2 fois, tout va bien  ::P: 
Si tu ne changes pas les réglages de base, il n'y a pas de trace de tes messages envoyés (mais ils partent bien)




> Bon j'ai commencé par Spelunky... et j'ai déjà pris quelques branlées... y a pas moyen de débloquer des raccourcis entre les mondes ? j'ai croisé 2 fois un gusse entre la mine et le foret, il m'a bien piqué une corde et une bombe, mais il m'a pas beaucoup aidé !


Je crois qu'il faut donner trois série d'objets au mec que tu as croisé pour débloquer un raccourci.
Et tu ne peux pas débloquer le raccourci vers le troisième monde si tu n'as pas débloqué celui vers le deuxième je pense.

Et il faut que tu aies tous les objets qu'il te demande sur toi quand il te les demande (comprendre : s'il te demande 3 cordes, tu ne peux pas lui en donner une et revenir plus tard avec deux autres cordes, il faut lui en donner trois d'un coup).

Ceci dit, je crois que pour finir le jeu il vaut mieux partir du début, histoire d'arriver à la fin avec de l'équipement pas trop pourri.
Mais les raccourcis doivent être utiles pour s'entrainer dans les niveaux.

edit : Supergounou  :Cell:

----------


## Supergounou

::love:: 
Mais ta réponse est bien plus complète.

----------


## Ruvon

> sinon j'ai envoyé ma liste a Herr Ruvon, et je m'en souviens plus. Mais il vous dira ça.
> 
> Putain faut que je dorme moi.


Le poisson rouge  ::trollface:: 




> The magic circle (4h) c'est méta, c'est fun et c'est original (et court)
> Brigador (8h) parce que ya des truc à casser.
> Sleeping dog(15h) il a l'air pas mal non ?
> Pillars of eternity (36h) parce que ça donne envie et je suis sur que t'as le temps
> 
> ET en bonus wasser:
> Divide by sheep (parce que ça fait réfléchir et que au début faut pas faire tomber les moutons dans l'eau)


Alors Pillars of Eternity ça va être tendax, mais les autres c'est une bonne sélection de jeux que je dois faire depuis quelques temps. Merci  :;):

----------


## RomTaka

Suite à MP, il semble que Cocax, bien que gros fan de Batman (au point de l'avoir déjà bien retourné dans tous les sens sur console, autant dans l'asile d'Arkham qu'à Gotham City  ::ninja::  ), ne se sent pas d'y retourner sur PC : de la difficulté d'une liste brute sur Steam où un temps de jeu à zéro est parfois trompeur...
Je lui propose donc complètement autre chose comme 4ème jeu : *Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP*, que je ne connais pas personnellement mais qui est joli, court (HLTB : 4 h) et a bonne réputation.

Orkestra, désolé, j'ai oublié de te mettre en copie du MP.
Ça ira si je laisse ça ici ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Nono

Je reposte ici la liste que j'ai conseillée à Cliff. Sur 222 jeux, je me sentais un peu mal de ne pas en connaître tant que ça. J'en ai quand même trouvé quelques un :

- *Transistor* (6~8h), pour sa patte graphique unique, son ambiance incroyable, et aussi son gameplay que personnellement je trouvais plutôt cool.
- *Amnesia: The Dark Descent* (~9h) parce que le jeu a créé un genre, ou du moins il a généré tout un tas de suiveurs plus ou moins inspirés. Son DLC gratuit, *Justine*, se finit en 1h30 maximum (mais il n'y a pas de sauvegarde).
- *Costume Quest* est un petit jeu d'énigmes en 3D iso / exploration / combat à la JRPG bon enfant mais pas idiot, qui se finit en 6~7 heures.
- Vu qu'on a conseillé *Oxenfree* (4h) à mon autre binôme, qui me l'a conseillé à son tour, bah je me dis qu'on va peut-être pouvoir en causer  ::): 
- Pour le bonus aquatique, je propose *Deep Under the Sky*, parce que OK, on est dans l'espace, mais on joue quand même une saloperie de méduse.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et merci à nicklacave pour ses conseils, je n'ai que l'embarras du choix !

----------


## Orkestra

> Orkestra, désolé, j'ai oublié de te mettre en copie du MP.
> Ça ira si je laisse ça ici ?


 :nawak:  Je t'ai à l'oeil, que ça ne se reproduise pas !

----------


## jopopoe

Oh putain je viens de faire 3/4 d'heures d'Antichamber, j'ai mal à la tête et envie d'aller dormir pour me remettre de mes émotions.

Mon cerveau n'était pas prêt !!!

----------


## Supergounou

> Je reposte ici la liste que j'ai conseillée à Cliff. Sur 22 jeux, je me sentais un peu mal de ne pas en connaître tant que ça. J'en ai quand même trouvé quelques un


J'en suis à plaindre LoupGris vu la liste de merde de jeux pas connus que je lui ai laissé  ::'(:

----------


## Nono

C'était 222 pardon. Et encore c'était une liste de jeux présélectionnés. Ses "Never Played" totalisaient plus de 1500 jeux !

----------


## Cocax

> Suite à MP, il semble que Cocax, bien que gros fan de Batman (au point de l'avoir déjà bien retourné dans tous les sens sur console, autant dans l'asile d'Arkham qu'à Gotham City  ), ne se sent pas d'y retourner sur PC : de la difficulté d'une liste brute sur Steam où un temps de jeu à zéro est parfois trompeur...
> Je lui propose donc complètement autre chose comme 4ème jeu : *Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP*, que je ne connais pas personnellement mais qui est joli, court (HLTB : 4 h) et a bonne réputation.
> 
> Orkestra, désolé, j'ai oublié de te mettre en copie du MP.
> Ça ira si je laisse ça ici ?


Déso j'ai eu la flemme de faire le blacklog  ::trollface::

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai testé rapidement Gone Home et The Stanley Parable, et bon...pour le moment je ne suis pas emballé par aucun des deux.
Le premier j'ai du mal avec l'ambiance, que je trouve angoissante, et l'idée de me taper toutes les pièces de cette baraque gigantesque ne m'enchante pas plus que ça.
Le second, je pense que je vais retenter l'expérience mais pareil, ça me motive pas des masses.

Bon le but de l'event c'est de se forcer à jouer à des jeux qu'on aurait pas lancé autrement, je suis bien dedans du coup  ::P: 
Je vais persévérer pour STP, mais Gone Home je vois pas ce qui va me motiver à le relancer...

----------


## Baalim

> C'était 222 pardon. Et encore c'était une liste de jeux présélectionnés. Ses "Never Played" totalisaient plus de 1500 jeux !


V'la le branleur  :Sweat:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> V'la le branleur




Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai ouvert ta liste BLAEO hein

  ::ninja::

----------


## Chiff

> V'la le branleur


 :tired:

----------


## sebarnolds

> ça marche merci,
> 
> Sinon pour ma liste à sebarnolds (très frustrante car j'ai respecté la diversité de type de jeu et le nombre d'heure maximum ) car je sais pas si mon PM est bien arrivé aux concernés:
> 
> Thimbleweed Park (Point'n'click TRES sympa, du bon Ron Gilbert)
> System Shock 2 (Culte, et pas hyper long, à faire au moins pour la culture)
> SOMA (Une experience unique dans un univers très bien réalisé)
> Oxenfree (Coup de coeur, assez court)
> BONUS Thème : bioshock (tiens tiens )
> ...


Comme je te l'ai dit, c'est une belle liste que voilà  ::): 

Je vais commencer tout doucement par Oxenfree avant de passer à SOMA puis Thimbleweed Park et enfin Bioshock si j'ai le temps. Je n'aurai probablement pas le temps pour System Shock 2 (et puis c'est mieux de commencer par le 1, non ?).

Pour les recalés, Arkham City est déjà installé et Deathspank me fait de l'oeil. Assassin's Creed II, je préfèrerais commencer par le 1er (oui il serait temps  ::):  ). Grow Home viendra vite aussi sans doute. Je peux pas en dire autant de Guacamelee et Hand of Fate qui m'intéressent moins. Mais j'essaierai de les lancer après la fin de l'event.

----------


## Olima

> Je vais persévérer pour STP, mais Gone Home je vois pas ce qui va me motiver à le relancer...


Le fait que ça se finit en 40 minutes ?  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

Je sais pas à qui je dois filer quoi mais je fais ça demain en début de soirée. Je n'étais pas chez moi de la semaine . Désolé.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Le fait que ça se finit en 40 minutes ?


Je plussoie.

Mais bon pour y jouer encore faut-il avoir un coeur  ::ninja::

----------


## LoupGris

Orkestra,
Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir réussi à envoyer le MP à mon binôme. L'as tu reçu?
Sinon, je le refais demain.

----------


## Supergounou

Perso j'ai eu le mien LoupGris  ::): 

Merci pour la liste, c'est assez varié et il y a que des jeux qui m’intéressent!

----------


## Orkestra

> Je sais pas à qui je dois filer quoi mais je fais ça demain en début de soirée. Je n'étais pas chez moi de la semaine . Désolé.


À moi.  :nawak: 
Tu es viré.  ::ninja:: 

De toute façon je compte finir _2064 Read Only Memories_ (encore 1h ou 2h de jeu je pense) avant de me lancer dans l'event quoi qu'il arrive  :;): 




> Orkestra,
> Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir réussi à envoyer le MP à mon binôme. L'as tu reçu?
> Sinon, je le refais demain.


Je t'ai même répondu !  :;): 


@Hyeud et @Djedje, si vous n'avez toujours pas de nouvelles de vos binômes demain (enfin vendredi quoi) à 13h, je me chargerai de vous ! (s'il n'y avait pas de limite de temps, on pourrait faire l'event des GOTY pour Hyeud : Nier Automata, Dark Souls et Hollow Knight qui trainent intouchés dans ton backlog, c'est pas sérieux !

----------


## Vaykadji

Moi j'demande un remboursement. Ca fait 6 heures que je suis sur Fez et j'ai même pas fait la moitié du bouzin. 4 heures de how long to beat, mon oeil!

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour ma part j'ai attaqué avec le gros morceau : Fallout New Vegas. Je précise que je suis totalement étranger à la série. C'est assez intimidant, les décors et l'interface ont assez mal vieilli... mais ç'a l'air vraiment profond et prenant (surtout au casque et en first person).

Vu que je découvre en navigant un peu à vue, et que j'ai pas trop envie de suivre une soluce, je serais bien preneur de vos tuyaux avisés pour bien débuter !
Comme je trouvais le feeling au pad pas terrible, j'ai tout repassé au clavier/souris et ça va déjà mieux malgré certaines lourdeurs (genre la moitié des raccourcis non reconfigurables...  :Facepalm: ). En tout cas j'en ferai certainement pas le tour en une seule partie ! A suivre...

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour ma part j'ai attaqué avec le gros morceau : Fallout New Vegas. Je précise que je suis totalement étranger à la série. C'est assez intimidant, les décors et l'interface ont assez mal vieilli... mais ç'a l'air vraiment profond et prenant (surtout au casque et en first person).
> 
> Vu que je découvre en navigant un peu à vue, et que j'ai pas trop envie de suivre une soluce, je serais bien preneur de vos tuyaux avisés pour bien débuter !
> Comme je trouvais le feeling au pad pas terrible, j'ai tout repassé au clavier/souris et ça va déjà mieux malgré certaines lourdeurs (genre la moitié des raccourcis non reconfigurables... ). En tout cas j'en ferai certainement pas le tour en une seule partie ! A suivre...


Wait, wat ? Au pad ?? Tu m'étonnes que le feeling devait être dégueu  :^_^: 

Va voir sur le topic New Vegas sur le forum, il y a des mods conseillés pour l'optimisation, l'interface, les graphismes... De quoi rendre le truc plus agréable sur la forme parce que le fond est très très bon. Bien meilleur que Fallout 3 et 4.

----------


## Haraban

> Mon cher Haraban, voici pour toi:
> 
> - *Fez* (6h, l'indépendant qu'il est bien)
> - *To the moon* (4h, juste parce que j'ai envie que tu te tortures les yeux avec gros pixel)
> - *System Shock 2* (13h, pour être prêt pour le reboot d'ici peu)
> - *Rebel Galaxy* (19h, oui désolé mais comme ça tu me raconteras, parce que j'ai eu envie de l'acheter)
> - le bonus qui mouille: *Hydrophobia: prophecy* (3h)
> 
> Je ne peux pas te conseiller de jeux auxquels j'ai joué, ta liste n'en contient aucun à part Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor, et là c'est trop long pour un backlog event (mais joue-y après, c'est défoulant de tuer des orques).


Pouya, merci pour cette sélection ^^.
Je pense que je vais attaquer avec To the Moon et System Shock 2, éventuellement fez en parallèle aussi. Si j'arrive déjà à aller au bout d'un de ces trois jeux ce sera bien  ::P:  .

Sinon voici la séléction de MR Zapp Le Grand, envoyé par MP :




> Salut à toi camarde Legrand.
> 
>   J’ai parcouru avec une grande attention ton backlog. Sache que je tombe de sommeil après mon déménagement, donc désolé si j’ai choisi du loufoque ou du pourrit .
> 
>   Tu as tout de même de sacré pépites cachées là ! Dommage, pour la plupart les durées How Long To Beat sont supérieurs à 15 heures, je les ais donc éliminer.
> 
>   Du coup, voici ce que je te propose pour ce petit event  :
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Wait, wat ? Au pad ?? Tu m'étonnes que le feeling devait être dégueu


Ouais, si tu le lances avec un pad XB360 branché, il te le prend par défaut, au point que tu ne peux même pas naviguer dans les menus à la souris avant de l'avoir désactivé.  ::O: 
Je vais aller voir du côté de ce topic alors, merci !

----------


## Tiko

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai été tiré au sort pour dépoussiérer ton backlog donc voila ce que je te propose :
> 1 - Limbo (Main + Extras 4,5 heures)
> 2 - Day of the Tentacle Remaster (Main + Extras 5,5 heures)
> 3 - Party Hard (Main + Extra 10 heures)
> 4 - Saints Row : the Third (Main 14,5 heures + extras 26 heures)
> (5) - Risen 2 : Dark Waters (Main 27 heures + extras 32 heures) - un peu long mais sur le thème de l'eau.
> 
> Bon courage !


Bon j'ai attaqué par Saints Row et ça a l'air délicieusement con... :D
En bon amateur de RPG j'étais tenté par Risen 2 mais comme j'ai aussi une fâcheuse tendance à laisser les jeux en plan j'ai préféré quelque chose de moins long et raisonnablement finissable en 1 mois.
Je poursuivrai bien avec Day of the Tentacle rien que pour voir si j'ai encore des souvenirs de quand je l'ai fait gamin à sa sortie.

Merci à Jowy92 pour ses propositions!  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Pouya, merci pour cette sélection ^^.
> Je pense que je vais attaquer avec To the Moon et System Shock 2, éventuellement fez en parallèle aussi. Si j'arrive déjà à aller au bout d'un de ces trois jeux ce sera bien  .
> 
> Sinon voici la séléction de MR Zapp Le Grand, envoyé par MP :


Yop et merci,
world of goo et Hydrophobia, je les ai bien poncé sur mobile et sur Xbox360, mais je pense qu'avec les trois autres, j'ai largement de quoi faire sur mon temps de jeu. j'ai vu que The Cave pouvait se faire en coop, ca le rend intéressant en solo aussi quand meme?

----------


## Haraban

Moi je l'ai fais en solo et ça ne m'a vraiment pas gêné. Ça nécessite un peu de gymnastique, c'est sur, vu que tu contrôles trois bonhommes en même temps et que tu dois switcher de l'un à l'autre pour réaliser certaines énigmes (et peut-être 2/3 moments où il faut traverser la moitié d'un niveau pour revenir vers une porte, et t'es obligé de le faire trois fois, une fois pour chaque bonhomme). Mais pour moi, aucun soucis à le faire en solo  :;):  .

Pour World of Goo et Hydrophobia je ne savais pas que tu les avais déjà tuer par ailleurs. Je pense encore pouvoir le changer, on n'est qu'en début d'event après tout ^^. Si ça te dit et qu'Orkestra est d'accord je peux choisir deux autres jeu pour les remplacer éventuellement ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Si c'est possible à la rigueur ca me dérangerait pas  ::):  Après, si'est contraignant ce n'est pas grave, j'ai deja de quoi faire avec les autres  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

Cannes :
*
Informations générales*
Dernière activité    Aujourd'hui *05h46*
Date d'inscription    10/12/2016 
Messages au total    3 368
Messages par jour    8,04 

Evidemment le seul jour où il servirait à quelquechose il ne se connecte pas. Je lui laisse une chance, il doit être fébrile devant ma liste de jeux non joués.
Mais je le hais.

----------


## salakis

*To the moon:* Putain j'accroche tellement pas...
Je rage a la moindre "cinematique", je clique partout frenetiquement tellement il me fait chier, la resolution d'ecran figée en 800x600, les miss clics de partout...

----------


## banditbandit

> Wait, wat ? Au pad ?? Tu m'étonnes que le feeling devait être dégueu


C'est tout à fait jouable au Pad c'est même comme ça que je préfère. Les armes à énergies n'ont pas besoin d'une grande précision pour attendre leurs cibles par exemple, de plus le retour de force apporte un plus indéniable question "feeling" même si il est un peu géré à la louche.

Sinon je comprends pas trop qu'on puisse proposer ce genre de jeu dans  l'event, parce que c'est très long ne serait-ce que la quête principale, sans compter les quêtes secondaires qui bien que facultatives font tout le sel du jeu.

----------


## Hyeud

On a le droit de mettre un seul jeu de cette longueur par liste, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire.

----------


## Djedje

Salut, j'ai reçu ma liste par mp, y'a plus qu'à s'y mettre ce soir après avoir couché femme et enfants (j'ai failli me tromper dans le pluriel et mettre femmes et enfant, peut-être un acte manqué...)




> Salutations citoyens !
> 
> Voici ma sélection de jeux que je te propose :
> - Deadlight - 4h
> - Dead space - 11h
> - Darkness 2 - 6h
> - Bastion : 6h
> - Bonus : From Dust - 6h... Quel rapport avec l'eau ? je sais pas trop...dust... poussière et ça se passe sur une île non ?
> 
> ...

----------


## Baalim

> *To the moon:* Putain j'accroche tellement pas...
> Je rage a la moindre "cinematique", je clique partout frenetiquement tellement il me fait chier, la resolution d'ecran figée en 800x600, les miss clics de partout...


J'avais vite décroché également malgré le concert de louanges.
L'idée est bonne mais la réalisation est vraiment trop austère.

----------


## LoupGris

> Je t'ai même répondu !


Oui j'ai vu. Bizarre la boîte "messages envoyés" me disait "aucun message", d'où le doute.




> Perso j'ai eu le mien LoupGris 
> 
> Merci pour la liste, c'est assez varié et il y a que des jeux qui m’intéressent!


De rien, j'espère que tu vas bien kiffer te (re)plonger dans Day of The Tentacle, et Jotun et Rise of the Tomb Raider, bien que très différents, sont vraiment énormes (Jotun est tout simplement MAGNIFIQUE).
Les autres, j'ai choisi au feeling mêm si je me suis gouré sur le 5ème jeu qui, comme me l'a fait remarquer Orkestra, n'a strictement aucun rapport avec l'eau. Si tu veux l'échanger avec Submerged, tout à fait dans le thème, mais que j'avais peur de trouver long, tu vois avec l'organisateur...

----------


## Alab

> Cannes :
> *
> Informations générales*
> Dernière activité    Aujourd'hui *05h46*
> Date d'inscription    10/12/2016 
> Messages au total    3 368
> Messages par jour    8,04 
> 
> Evidemment le seul jour où il servirait à quelquechose il ne se connecte pas. Je lui laisse une chance, il doit être fébrile devant ma liste de jeux non joués.
> Mais je le hais.


Il devait finir de rédiger et rendre son TPE donc je pense qu'il avait d'autres priorités.  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

> J'avais vite décroché également malgré le concert de louanges.


Tu veux dire que t'as décroché la lune ?

----------


## Hyeud

> Il devait finir de rédiger et rendre son TPE donc je pense qu'il avait d'autres priorités.


Ca fait plus de 3 semaines qu'il sait qu'il a un TPE à rendre, et il s'inscrit à l'event, ce jeune homme doit apprendre à mieux gérer son temps. Par exemple, tant qu'à bacler son TPE, ben autant le faire jusqu'au bout et me donner ma liste de jeu avant !  :Vibre:

----------


## Supergounou

> Les autres, j'ai choisi au feeling mêm si je me suis gouré sur le 5ème jeu qui, comme me l'a fait remarquer Orkestra, n'a strictement aucun rapport avec l'eau. Si tu veux l'*échanger avec Submerged*, tout à fait dans le thème, mais que j'avais peur de trouver long, tu vois avec l'organisateur...


Ça marche pour moi  :;): 
Orkestra?

----------


## Ruvon

> On a le droit de mettre un seul jeu de cette longueur par liste, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire.





> De même, pas de jeux longs, tout le monde n'a pas forcément des tonnes de temps consacré au jeu, donc merci de choisir parmi les jeux avec une storyline définie et possiblement pas trop longue (10-15h max, au moins un en dessous de 10h et un en dessous de 5, vous pouvez vous aider d'Howlongtobeat).


Donc non en fait...  ::unsure::  Sauf demande explicite du canard concerné ?

Mais j'ai fait l'erreur aussi, j'ai laissé Pillars of Eternity dans ma liste...

----------


## Hyeud

Oui mais je crois que Frankymikey avait dit que les jeux très longs ne lui faisaient pas peur.

----------


## Ruvon

> On a le droit de mettre un seul jeu de cette longueur par liste, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire.





> Oui mais je crois que Frankymikey avait dit que les jeux très longs ne lui faisaient pas peur.


 :tired: 

Oh, un drosophile qui marche de travers  ::trollface::

----------


## Orkestra

> Ça marche pour moi 
> Orkestra?


Je préfère ça (et c'est celui que je t'avais assigné à cette place dans la liste que je t'avais préparée au cas où  ::P: )




> Donc non en fait...  Sauf demande explicite du canard concerné ?
> 
> Mais j'ai fait l'erreur aussi, j'ai laissé Pillars of Eternity dans ma liste...





> n'ayez pas de scrupule à m'envoyer dans un "gros" jeu (genre même dans les 30 ou 40 heures, en plus j'aime bien prendre mon temps

----------


## Ruvon

> quotes


Ben du coup, Pillars ne rentre pas dans cette limite de durée  ::siffle::

----------


## darkvador

Effectivement je me suis permis de le mettre car il l'avait bien précisé (merci Orkestra j'ai même pas eu besoin de rechercher la citation). Et pour le coup il pourra bien prendre son temps  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

Ben si, 28h en "main story".
Attention, je suis le seul sans liste, je suis sur les nerfs, ne m'agace pas !  :nawak:   :Cell:  :Vibre:  :Boom:  ::cry::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ben si, 28h en "main story".
> Attention, je suis le seul sans liste, je suis sur les nerfs, ne m'agace pas !


Si tu veux je choisis pour toi  :Mellow2:

----------


## Orkestra

Attention, elle est accro !
Non mais Acdctabs est passé hier pour dire qu'il me ferait une liste ce soir. Et j'ai 2064ROM a finir en attendant de toute façon  ::P: 
Mais si tu veux me faire une liste ça me fera un event de contrefaçon au mois de mars  ::P:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Mais si tu veux me faire une liste ça me fera un event de contrefaçon au mois de mars


Ok, vendu, je t'envoie ca en MP  :Fourbe:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ben si, 28h en "main story".
> Attention, je suis le seul sans liste, je suis sur les nerfs, ne m'agace pas !





> Je copie-colle le post de La Chouette en première page qui résume très bien tout ce qu'il y a a savoir. C'est parti !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par La Chouette
> 
> ...


 ::siffle:: 

Pas taper  ::ninja::

----------


## Carnod

> Le poisson rouge 
> 
> 
> 
> Alors Pillars of Eternity ça va être tendax, mais les autres c'est une bonne sélection de jeux que je dois faire depuis quelques temps. Merci


Bah ta liste elle est triée non, j'imaginais que t'était chaud pour tout  :D
Si tu t'y mets maintenant et que tu sors pas trop tu devrais y arriver.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Donc non en fait...  Sauf demande explicite du canard concerné ?
> 
> Mais j'ai fait l'erreur aussi, j'ai laissé Pillars of Eternity dans ma liste...


bah si tu veux je le change hein.

----------


## Orkestra

@ruvon : j'étais resté sur fallout, j'avais pas vu que tu parlais de pillars  :Facepalm:  à ma décharge il est encore tôt chez moi !

----------


## Ruvon

> @ruvon : j'étais resté sur fallout, j'avais pas vu que tu parlais de pillars  à ma décharge il est encore tôt chez moi !


Ici il est 14h30 du matin, j'ai du mal aussi je te rassure  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

> *To the moon:* Putain j'accroche tellement pas...
> Je rage a la moindre "cinematique", je clique partout frenetiquement tellement il me fait chier, la resolution d'ecran figée en 800x600, les miss clics de partout...


On est pareils. Je ne comprends pas toute la hype autour de ce "jeu", qui n'en est pas un. C'est juste un mauvais moyen de perdre deux heures de ta vie. Mais au moins ça te fera un item de terminé dans ta liste.  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

Je suis rentré, je te fais ça de suite  ::): 

- Blocks That Matter
- Grim Fandango Remastered
- Owlboy
- Chariot

Le 5ème si j'ai bien compris avec un thème en rapport avec l'eau : ABZU

----------


## Haraban

Du coup, la nouvelle liste pour Zapp sera la suivante :

-*FEAR* (8.5 heures) Un de mes FPS référence. J’espère qu’il te plaira avec son ambiance minimaliste, étrange et oppressante, mais surtout ses bagarres vraiment sympas.

-*The Cave* (4.5 heures) un petit jeu narratif avec des énigmes vraiment pas compliquée, et des histoires qui se laissent raconter, un peu sinistre un peu marrante.

-*Kentucky Route Zero* (6.5 heures) En vrai je n’y ai pas joué, mais le test que j’en avais lu de Kalash m’avait donné très envie. Il fait office de caution point and click dans cette petite liste. Avec un peu de chances ce sera une belle découverte si tu choisis d’y jouer ^^.

-*The vanishing of Ethan Carter* (4 heures) J'y ai à peine jouer, c'est un jeu d'ambiance un peu contemplatif. Il y a quelques énigmes à résoudre et je me suis toujours juré de le faire, donc je déporte cette mission sur toi.

-Bonus : *Bioshock 2 remastered* (11 heures) Je l'ai trouvé meilleur que le premier. Rapture est une ville bien faites et étonnante à parcourir. La ballade vaut le coup et les combats abominable du premier sont ici plus supportable.

Aller, au boulot feignasse  ::P:  !

----------


## Short Tom

> Salut, la liste pour Short Tom :





> 1 : Hitman Blood Money (il me semble que c'est l'un des meilleurs épisodes, si tu préfères remplacer par un épisode plus ancien pour les faire dans l'ordre, je changerai)


Donc un tueur psychopathe...



> 2  : Ori and the Blind Forest


Ça commence bien, c'est super triste le début...



> 3 : This War of Mine (pour se mettre la patate )


Comme tu dis, ça remonte le moral...



> 4 : Max Payne 2 (pour décompresser entre 2 partie de This War of Mine?)


Un autre tueur psychopathe...



> Enfin, sur le thème de l'eau... Bioshock 2.


Et pour finir un truc créé par un psychopathe.
Enjoy life  :;): .

----------


## Landy0451

Seulement 11h pour Bioshock2 ? En grosse ligne droite j'imagine.

J'avais torché le premier dans tous les sens mais j'ai l'impression d'y avoir passé des dizaines d'heures et l'histoire est assez longue alors ça me parait court.

Ça vaudrait le coup que je me le fasse alors. J'ai fait Infinite et ses DLCs par contre  :tired:

----------


## Haraban

Ah oui alors, attention, je donne les durée How long to beat. Je suppose qu'il faut pondérer au minimum avec 25% de temps supplémentaire.

----------


## Almiriad

J'arrive un peu après la bataille mais il est toujours ouvert l'event ?  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

DSl Almirad mais je ne pense pas, l'event est lancé il n'y a plus d'inscription possible normalement car tout le monde s'est déja vu donné un binôme.

D'ailleurs j'ai déja fait une petite session de 1h30 sur Antichamber, j'ai eu l'impression de pas mal avancer mais le timer est arrivé à 0 (et ne m'a pas empêché de continuer à jouer d'ailleurs). Je n'ai trouvé qu'une seule couleur de gun pour le moment mais il y a tellement de trucs. C'est le genre de jeu à pas mal rusher car si tu le laisses quelques jours de côté, tu te rappel plus de tous ces trajets WTF qu'il faut faire pour arriver à un endroit donné.

----------


## Wulfstan

Maintenant que les listes sont complètes, le présent event se présente comme ça en chiffres :

- *64* participants
- *318* jeux assignés (64 x 5 - 2 bonus)
- sans les doublons, cela fait *206* jeux différents

Et les jeux les plus assignés sont :

1° ex-aequo : *ABZU* & *Oxenfree* (7)
3° ex-aequo : *Bioshock (Remastered)* & *Braid* & *This War of Mine* (5)
5° ex-aequo : *Blocks That Matter* & *Day of the Tentacle Remastered* & *Fez* & *INSIDE* & *Jotun: Valhalla Edition* & *LIMBO* & *Spec Ops: The Line* & *Steamworld Heist* & *Undertale* (4)

----------


## salakis

> On est pareils. Je ne comprends pas toute la hype autour de ce "jeu", qui n'en est pas un. C'est juste un mauvais moyen de perdre deux heures de ta vie. Mais au moins ça te fera un item de terminé dans ta liste.


Encore faut il que j'arrive au bout  ::trollface::

----------


## Carnod

> Encore faut il que j'arrive au bout


Perso j'ai pas attendu qu'on me force pour le virer celui la. Mais vu qu'il est court et reconnu (aucune idée pourquoi) je l'avais mis dans ma liste pour blacklogbacklog

----------


## Olima

> J'arrive un peu après la bataille mais il est toujours ouvert l'event ?


L'event est techniquement bouclé (feuilles excel remplies, gens qui choisissent les jeux assignés etc), mais après si tu balances ta liste de jeux, y'aura probablement un canard qui voudra bien te faire une sélection pour participer "en off"  ::P:

----------


## Vaykadji

Ok, *le premier jeu est fini!*

Fez, en 6h30 (preuve). J'y reviendrai pour les succès manquants.

Je vais probablement changer de style, vers The Walking Dead ensuite, avant de passer à Owlboy qui semble aussi être un platformer.

----------


## ssgmaster

> & *Undertale* (4)


Il y a encore des gens en 2018 qui n'ont pas fait Undertale!  ::o: 

Bon sinon j'ai commencé hier par Cthulhu saves the world en difficulté normal. C'est un petit RPG humoristique assez sympatoche et avec une bande son qui claque bien.
Je pense le finir ce soir en une bouché si il n'est pas trop long (et si je ne meurt pas trop souvent comme un caca sur les combats random  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Alab

> Bon sinon j'ai commencé hier par Cthulhu saves the world en difficulté normal. C'est un petit RPG humoristique assez sympatoche et avec une bande son qui claque bien.
> Je pense le finir ce soir en une bouché si il n'est pas trop long (et si je ne meurt pas trop souvent comme un caca sur les combats random ).


 ::lol:: 


Franchement j'avais bien aimé l'humour du jeu et en effet c'est pas trop long, content que ça te plaise.  ::): 
(C'était vendu en bundle avec Breath of Fire IV de mémoire donc si jamais ça te plait et que t'as du temps tu peux le lancer ensuite, après je ne garantit rien quant à sa qualité car je l'ai pas fait par contre.  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Yaaa

*Premier jeu terminé* aussi de mon côté !

*Shank* en 3-4h, preuve ici.

C'était bien bourrin et très plaisant à jouer  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Bah ta liste elle est triée non, j'imaginais que t'était chaud pour tout  :D
> Si tu t'y mets maintenant et que tu sors pas trop tu devrais y arriver.
> 
> bah si tu veux je le change hein.


Non mais laisse, je vais pas prendre de ton temps tellement plus précieux que celui des autres. Moi j'ai visiblement que ça à foutre, vu que j'ai le temps de lire les règles.




> Encore faut il que j'arrive au bout


T'avais qu'à pas l'acheter  ::trollface:: 




> L'event est techniquement bouclé (feuilles excel remplies, gens qui choisissent les jeux assignés etc), mais après si tu balances ta liste de jeux, y'aura probablement un canard qui voudra bien te faire une sélection pour participer "en off"


Faites gaffe, parait qu'un mouton noir se promène, à l'affût du moindre backlog à éplucher  ::ninja::

----------


## Carnod

> Non mais laisse, je vais pas prendre de ton temps tellement plus précieux que celui des autres. Moi j'ai visiblement que ça à foutre, vu que j'ai le temps de lire les règles.


Dis moi, c'est qui qui faisait des leçons de morales sur les listes de gens qui devaient être bien faite pour pas que les gens perde du temps ? C'était moi ou toi ?
Bref, il était dans la liste, je me suis dit que ça t'intéressait vu qu'il a des bons échos (je crois), je me suis trompé. Je te propose de le changer parce que je me sens con du coup, t'as pas besoin d'être désagréable et moralisateur, mon petit chevelu. (et je reste poli, parce que franchement je suis pas d'humeur la)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Du coup, la nouvelle liste pour Zapp sera la suivante :
> 
> -*FEAR* (8.5 heures) Un de mes FPS référence. J’espère qu’il te plaira avec son ambiance minimaliste, étrange et oppressante, mais surtout ses bagarres vraiment sympas.
> 
> -*The Cave* (4.5 heures) un petit jeu narratif avec des énigmes vraiment pas compliquée, et des histoires qui se laissent raconter, un peu sinistre un peu marrante.
> 
> -*Kentucky Route Zero* (6.5 heures) En vrai je n’y ai pas joué, mais le test que j’en avais lu de Kalash m’avait donné très envie. Il fait office de caution point and click dans cette petite liste. Avec un peu de chances ce sera une belle découverte si tu choisis d’y jouer ^^.
> 
> -*The vanishing of Ethan Carter* (4 heures) J'y ai à peine jouer, c'est un jeu d'ambiance un peu contemplatif. Il y a quelques énigmes à résoudre et je me suis toujours juré de le faire, donc je déporte cette mission sur toi.
> ...


Bon ben, j'ai pas intérêt a être trop cardiaque ni dépressif. Je vais aller me lancer dans un run sur Just Cause 3 le mois prochain, histoire de voir un peu de soleil après tout ca :D

Commencé Kentucky Route Zero. Partagé pour le moment, je pige rien, mais l'ambiance est là. Niveau gameplay, ca se rapproche d'un telltale sans les scènes d'action  ::trollface::  mais j'ai vraiment envie de voir la fin de bousin. Pour le moment, j'ai juste l'impression de regarder un film de David Lynch. Mais à l'envers. Et sans le son. Et bourré.(l'expérience reste très intéressante)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Faites gaffe, parait qu'un mouton noir se promène, à l'affût du moindre backlog à éplucher


 ::ninja::  Je ne vois pas de qui tu parles...

----------


## Blackogg

Bon, *Dear Esther*, c'est fait. J'ai découvert que j'avais récupéré la _Landmark edition_ en plus de l'original, qui a le bon goût d'avoir des achievements pour prouver la fin du jeu  ::ninja:: 

Sinon bah, c'est joli, ça dure une heure, on fait que marcher en écoutant un monologue. Voila. Heureusement que c'est joli et pas trop long.

Ah et j'ai probablement triché un peu sur un chapitre vu que je me suis retrouvé comme ça à un moment  ::ninja:: . J'ai pas fait exprès, si il faut c'est normal  ::unsure:: 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## acdctabs

> Je suis rentré, je te fais ça de suite 
> 
> - Blocks That Matter
> - Grim Fandango Remastered
> - Owlboy
> - Chariot
> 
> Le 5ème si j'ai bien compris avec un thème en rapport avec l'eau : ABZU


Remplacement de Chariot par Grow Home

----------


## Maed Max

> Non mais laisse, je vais pas prendre de ton temps tellement plus précieux que celui des autres. Moi j'ai visiblement que ça à foutre, vu que j'ai le temps de lire les règles.


Si tu passais plus de temps à jouer qu'à te montrer condescendant avec les autres, on penserait peut-être pas que t'as que ça à foutre...

Des jeux remplacés car trop long ou pas adaptés, y en a déjà eu plusieurs depuis le début de l'event (notamment avec mon binôme, heureusement plus poli) sauf que y a que toi qui gueule. Alors ça vaut peut-être la peine d'être un peu plus souple et diplomate.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Premier jeu terminé* aussi de mon côté !
> 
> *Shank* en 3-4h, preuve ici.
> 
> C'était bien bourrin et très plaisant à jouer


N'hésite pas à lancer le 2 un jour ou l'autre, c'est le même mais en bien plus complet  ::): 
Évite le mode difficile par contre, si tu tiens à ta manette et à ton écran.

----------


## Galgu

> Perso j'ai pas attendu qu'on me force pour le virer celui la. Mais vu qu'il est court et reconnu (aucune idée pourquoi) je l'avais mis dans ma liste pour blacklogbacklog


Les goûts de chacun  ::):  moi j'ai adoré, j'ai trouvé l'expérience exceptionnelle, et pareil avec les amis/famille à qui j'ai envoyé ça (ça faisait partie de mes cadeaux de noel). J'ai vu que Netsabes n'avait pas non plus accroché. Vu les notes de steam, le jeu a quand même + touché que laissé indifférent.

----------


## Carnod

> Les goûts de chacun  moi j'ai adoré, j'ai trouvé l'expérience exceptionnelle, et pareil avec les amis/famille à qui j'ai envoyé ça (ça faisait partie de mes cadeaux de noel). J'ai vu que Netsabes n'avait pas non plus accroché. Vu les notes de steam, le jeu a quand même + touché que laissé indifférent.


J'imagine que les gens qui n'ont pas accroché comme moi et d'autre n'ont pas laissé de note. Et tant mieux. Il doit plaire c'est pour ça que je l'aurais proposé. Mais ouais c'était pas pour moi.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Les goûts de chacun  moi j'ai adoré, j'ai trouvé l'expérience exceptionnelle, et pareil avec les amis/famille à qui j'ai envoyé ça (ça faisait partie de mes cadeaux de noel). J'ai vu que Netsabes n'avait pas non plus accroché. Vu les notes de steam, le jeu a quand même + touché que laissé indifférent.


Et Maria Kalash y avait mis 4/10 dans son test.

----------


## Ruvon

> Si tu passais plus de temps à jouer qu'à te montrer condescendant avec les autres, on penserait peut-être pas que t'as que ça à foutre...
> 
> Des jeux remplacés car trop long ou pas adaptés, y en a déjà eu plusieurs depuis le début de l'event (notamment avec mon binôme, heureusement plus poli) sauf que y a que toi qui gueule. Alors ça vaut peut-être la peine d'être un peu plus souple et diplomate.


 :^_^:  la seule chose que j'ai dit c'est que JE m'étais planté sur ma liste. Je n'ai pas demandé à changer quoi que ce soit. Mais je me prends deux remarques sur le fait que j'ai le temps et que j'ai qu'à moins sortir pour finir mes jeux. Donc je réagis là-dessus. Dernière intervention de ma part sur le sujet.

Commencé Brigador d'ailleurs, c'est vraiment très bien  ::o:  J'ai pas encore déterminé si je préfère y jouer à la manette ou au clavier / souris, je galère dans les deux cas  ::ninja::

----------


## Cannes

> Cannes :
> *
> Informations générales*
> Dernière activité    Aujourd'hui *05h46*
> Date d'inscription    10/12/2016 
> Messages au total    3 368
> Messages par jour    8,04 
> 
> Evidemment le seul jour où il servirait à quelquechose il ne se connecte pas. Je lui laisse une chance, il doit être fébrile devant ma liste de jeux non joués.
> Mais je le hais.


Je te crotte  :tired: 
Je te fais ta liste ce soir  :Vibre:  (vraiment desolé, j'avais les TPE à rendre et je devais taper les parties de tout le monde aaa)

----------


## Nono

> Moi j'demande un remboursement. Ca fait 6 heures que je suis sur Fez et j'ai même pas fait la moitié du bouzin. 4 heures de how long to beat, mon oeil!


Avec 300 de QI, 4 heures c'est bon.

----------


## Supergounou

> Avec 300 de QI, 4 heures c'est bon.


 :Bave:

----------


## Maed Max

*Fez* est assez court au final mais c'est juste y a pas de mal de secrets à débloquer (heureusement non obligatoire pour le finir).

Commencé *Invisible Inc.*, un jeu d'infiltration au tour par tour (2 trucs que j'adore  ::wub:: ) et je me demande bien pourquoi j'y avais encore jamais joué avant. Par contre, le jeu est uniquement en anglais, c'est pas rédhibitoire, mais j'espère que le scénario ne comporte pas de subtilités parce que je les verrais sans doute pas du coup.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

Orkestra, serait-il possible de changer un jeu de la liste de Darkvador ? Il se trouve qu'il a déjà terminé *Broken Sword 1 - Shadow of the Templars* hors Steam, du coup je me demandais si on pouvait le remplacer par *Another World* (on reste dans la même décennie) ?

Ça lui permettrait de ne pas avoir un jeu mort dans sa liste.  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Mais merde les gars, faites des listes bordel!  :Cell:   ::ninja::

----------


## Flugel

J'ai fini Untold Stories  avec tout les succès, c'était fort sympathique, mais infaisable sans solution (surtout la première partie en faite, lorsque le jeu est en mode full texte en anglais, très compliqué de savoir ce que le jeu attend).

----------


## Baalim

> la seule chose que j'ai dit c'est que JE m'étais planté sur ma liste. Je n'ai pas demandé à changer quoi que ce soit. Mais je me prends deux remarques sur le fait que j'ai le temps et que j'ai qu'à moins sortir pour finir mes jeux. Donc je réagis là-dessus. Dernière intervention de ma part sur le sujet.
> 
> Commencé Brigador d'ailleurs, c'est vraiment très bien  J'ai pas encore déterminé si je préfère y jouer à la manette ou au clavier / souris, je galère dans les deux cas


Ko... ah non, j'ai rien dit  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais merde les gars, faites des listes bordel!


En fait, je suis le seul à avoir fait une liste... bande de branleurs.

----------


## sebarnolds

> On est pareils. Je ne comprends pas toute la hype autour de ce "jeu", qui n'en est pas un. C'est juste un mauvais moyen de perdre deux heures de ta vie. Mais au moins ça te fera un item de terminé dans ta liste.


2h ? Il est plus long que ça, non ? Ou alors, il m'avait semblé bien plus long car terriblement ennuyeux...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Franchement j'avais bien aimé l'humour du jeu et en effet c'est pas trop long, content que ça te plaise. 
> (C'était vendu en bundle avec Breath of Fire IV de mémoire donc si jamais ça te plait et que t'as du temps tu peux le lancer ensuite, après je ne garantit rien quant à sa qualité car je l'ai pas fait par contre.  )


J'ai fait les deux (Cthulhu Saves The World et Breath of Fire IV) et je vois mal comment on pourrait en aimer un et pas l'autre. C'est à peu près les mêmes jeux, mais avec des univers / scénarios différents (j'ai quand même une préférence pour Cthulhu).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon ben, j'ai pas intérêt a être trop cardiaque ni dépressif. Je vais aller me lancer dans un run sur Just Cause 3 le mois prochain, histoire de voir un peu de soleil après tout ca :D
> 
> Commencé Kentucky Route Zero. Partagé pour le moment, je pige rien, mais l'ambiance est là. Niveau gameplay, ca se rapproche d'un telltale sans les scènes d'action  mais j'ai vraiment envie de voir la fin de bousin. Pour le moment, j'ai juste l'impression de regarder un film de David Lynch. Mais à l'envers. Et sans le son. Et bourré.(l'expérience reste très intéressante)


Est-ce qu'il ne reste pas encore un épisode qui n'est pas encore sorti ? Du coup, pour la fin, c'est un peu loupé. D'ailleurs, un film de David Lynch, mais à l'envers, ça veut dire que c'est compréhensible, non ?  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bon je crois que j'ai fini Gone Home, en tout cas j'ai eu un écran de fin comme ça:




Un petit peu plus d'une heure pour arriver là, mais honnêtement j'ai trouvé ça long  ::ninja:: 
C'est le genre de jeu que je jette au bout de 10 min habituellement, j'ai trouvé ça complètement inintéressant, j'ai rien capté à l'histoire qu'on est censé nous raconter, et me balader dans cette baraque pour ouvrir tous les tiroirs m'a ennuyé profondément.
Bref, sans cet event je l'aurai sans doute jamais "fini"  ::P:

----------


## Rabbitman

J'ai fini *Karateka* 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Rabbitman_/stats/Karateka
une authentique bouse.
Le même combat de QTE répété en boucle pendant toute la durée du jeu (une demie-heure). Des graphismes difformes et des textes traduits avec le google de 2012.

Et, pour le coup, je me suis plutôt amusé, c'est un vrai nanar, totalement régressif, mais suffisamment jouable, facile et court pour ne pas rendre l'expérience pénible.

----------


## Makusu

Alors par contre c'est pas que je ne rigole pas devant super Hexagon hein. Mais Il y a un souci avec how long to beat parce que pour moi le temps pour finir le jeu est clairement infini XD. C'est pas un jeu de type scénar et j'ai pas le skill pour tenir 20 secondes sur le mode de difficulté n°3 alors si jamais tu veux changer Galgu je ne dirait pas non :-P. 
J'ai testé song of the deep (un peu mou a mon goût) et the Swapper (Super énigmes mais l'ambiance et le contexte un peu fade aussi, ça risque de peser sur la longueur).

Me reste Invisible Inc à lancer qui pourrait bien être celui qui va m'accrocher le plus.

----------


## Supergounou

> the Swapper (Super énigmes mais l'ambiance et le contexte un peu fade aussi, ça risque de peser sur la longueur).


Continue de jouer, c'est un jeu de réflexion avant tout. Si les premières énigmes te plaisent, tu risques de bien accrocher à la suite.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Alors par contre c'est pas que je ne rigole pas devant super Hexagon hein. Mais Il y a un souci avec how long to beat parce que pour moi le temps pour finir le jeu est clairement infini XD. C'est pas un jeu de type scénar et j'ai pas le skill pour tenir 20 secondes sur le mode de difficulté n°3 alors si jamais tu veux changer Galgu je ne dirait pas non :-P.


J'adore Super Hexagon mais je ne suis pas persuadé que ce style de jeu convienne à tout le monde - TOUTEFOIS : mon expérience, ainsi que le tableau des scores de ma friendlist dont certains (je vous adore) sont plutôt anti-doués tendrait à démontrer qu'on progresse rapidement, au point de pouvoir, d'abord sur un malentendu mais de plus en plus régulièrement au fil des parties, peu à peu réaliser ce qui paraissait infaisable au début.
Si ton binôme le maintient au "menu", ce serait bien qu'il te fixe un objectif raisonnable : tenir 60 secondes sur le mode 3 (ou même le mode 1) par exemple. Ca prend quelques dizaines de parties, c'est trippant et pas trop hardcore. Le 100% (finir le mode 6) prend nettement plus de temps et dépasse clairement le cadre d'un event plutôt casual.

----------


## Makusu

> Continue de jouer, c'est un jeu de réflexion avant tout. Si les premières énigmes te plaisent, tu risques de bien accrocher à la suite.


Oui Celui là je vais m'accrocher un peu ^^ c'est bien le but de l'event après tout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'adore Super Hexagon mais je ne suis pas persuadé que ce style de jeu convienne à tout le monde - TOUTEFOIS : mon expérience, ainsi que le tableau des scores de ma friendlist dont certains (je vous adore) sont plutôt anti-doués tendrait à démontrer qu'on progresse rapidement, au point de pouvoir, d'abord sur un malentendu mais de plus en plus régulièrement au fil des parties, peu à peu réaliser ce qui paraissait infaisable au début.
> Si ton binôme le maintient au "menu", ce serait bien qu'il te fixe un objectif raisonnable : tenir 60 secondes sur le mode 3 (ou même le mode 1) par exemple. Ca prend quelques dizaines de parties, c'est trippant et pas trop hardcore. Le 100% (finir le mode 6) prend nettement plus de temps et dépasse clairement le cadre d'un event plutôt casual.


Je peux bien tester mais je n'ai même pas fait de temps du genre 60 secondes dans les 2 premiers niveaux XD

Edit: Ok je comprend un peu mieux la structure du jeu et ça commence à venir. En fait il faut que je reste sur les niveaux les plus bas pour me faire la main, et en plus les niveaux les plus haut ne se débloquent qu'à condition de finir les premiers "en entier". 

Je retire ce que j'ai dit le défi commence à me chauffer ^^

ça doit être mes 5 minutes sur "getting over it with benett fody" qui m'on poussé à reconsidérer le challenge dans le jeu vidéo. ( En vrai c'est intéressant ce qu'il dit dans le jeu, vous verrez pour ceux qui l'ont dans la liste ^^)

----------


## Franky Mikey

T'en es à combien ? (sur le 1er)

----------


## Chiff

J'ai désinstallé *Deep Under The Sky* un 'jeu' dans lesquel on incarne une méduse de l'espace qui doit 'semer' ses spores sur des plantes pour passer au niveau suivant. On a un seul bouton utilisable qui fait une action prédeterminée c'est à dire dans les niveaux que j'ai fait le premier clic fait sauter la méduse, la deuxième la fait voler (seul le moment où on déclenche l'action dicte où on vole, jeu mono-bouton oblige) et la troisième la fait exploser afin que ses spores touchent les plantes. Au fur et à mesure on va avoir des éléments de décor qui pourront aider ou freiner la méduse (tel une gelée qui fait rebondir). Le truc insupportable étant que l'on est très proche de la méduse et qu'il faut pas mal d'essais pour connaître le niveau dans lequel on est. Du coup ça limite la réflexion déjà pas bien poussée et il faut sans cesse recommencer le tableau.

Si ça n'a pas l'air sexy dit comme ça c'est parce que ça ne l'est pas. Je me suis forcé à faire 8 niveaux mais je suis emmerdé comme c'est pas permis. C'est pas spécialement beau (ça ressemble pas à grand chose), les bruitages et la musique d'ambiance sont nazes et énervants. Ça sera sans moi. Finir les 72 niveaux restants est au-dessus de mes forces. Une adaptation d'un jeu mobile qui aurait du rester sur smartphone.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Et hop, j’enchaîne ce soir en finissant un second jeu, *The Stanley Parable*:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/julleba.../achievements/

Alors évidement, j'ai pas fait toutes les fins, j'en ai eu 3 ou 4, je sais plus trop. Je vais le garder sur mon disque pour continuer un peu voir ce qu'il est possible de faire.
Pas le jeu du siècle mais c'est rafraîchissant et bien écrit, en plus d'être très drôle ^^

----------


## Kulfy

> alors si jamais tu veux changer Galgu je ne dirait pas non :-P.


C'est moi Galgu ?  :WTF: 




> Oui Celui là je vais m'accrocher un peu ^^ c'est bien le but de l'event après tout.
> 
> Je peux bien tester mais je n'ai même pas fait de temps du genre 60 secondes dans les 2 premiers niveaux XD
> 
> Edit: Ok je comprend un peu mieux la structure du jeu et ça commence à venir. En fait il faut que je reste sur les niveaux les plus bas pour me faire la main, et en plus les niveaux les plus haut ne se débloquent qu'à condition de finir les premiers "en entier". 
> 
> Je retire ce que j'ai dit le défi commence à me chauffer ^^
> 
> ça doit être mes 5 minutes sur "getting over it with benett fody" qui m'on poussé à reconsidérer le challenge dans le jeu vidéo. ( En vrai c'est intéressant ce qu'il dit dans le jeu, vous verrez pour ceux qui l'ont dans la liste ^^)


Clairement, je ne te conseille pas de passer aux niveaux suivants avant d'avoir réussi les précédents (sauf si tu veux un peu changer de couleurs et de musique de temps en temps ^^)
Pour info, j'ai 20h sur le jeu (ça commence à dater maintenant), j'ai du y passer une douzaine/quinzaine (en petites sessions généralement) pour battre les 6 niveaux, et le reste pour essayer d'améliorer mes temps.

Tu joues à la souris ou au clavier ?

----------


## Olima

Super Hexagon c'est vraiment très cool, et ça vaut la peine de souffrir un peu, ça peut même devenir addictif. Par contre comme jeu "à finir" ça me paraît compliqué oui, pas trop adapté à l'event (un but à atteindre serait bienvenu)... Mais bon, tant qu'on découvre des bons jeux planqués au fond du backlog, c'est l'essentiel.

----------


## jopopoe

Bon je progresse dans Antichamber mais bon dieu que c'est austère niveau règles. J'ai enfin eu un deuxième gun et j'essaie de comprendre toutes ses subtilités mais c'est pas encore ça...

Moi j'aurais rien eu contre un petit tuto de temps en temps  ::cry::

----------


## Hyeud

> Si tu passais plus de temps à jouer qu'à te montrer condescendant avec les autres, on penserait peut-être pas que t'as que ça à foutre...
> 
> Des jeux remplacés car trop long ou pas adaptés, y en a déjà eu plusieurs depuis le début de l'event (notamment avec mon binôme, heureusement plus poli) sauf que y a que toi qui gueule. Alors ça vaut peut-être la peine d'être un peu plus souple et diplomate.


Lol on a un SJW, capturez le, ils sont très rares dans cette région ces pokémons là.




> Je te crotte 
> Je te fais ta liste ce soir  (vraiment desolé, j'avais les TPE à rendre et je devais taper les parties de tout le monde aaa)


3h plus tard... t'as pas confondu mon backlog avec celui de Baalim au moins ?

----------


## Makusu

> T'en es à combien ? (sur le 1er)


35 sec XD

- - - Mise à jour - - -



Voilà ma preuve pour thirty flights of loving Orkestra ^^

----------


## madgic

Je viens de tester pendant 50 minutes Inside  ::ninja:: 

Ca me rappelle Limbo (c'est le même studio je crois) avec une atmosphère plus sombre et stressante. Je trouve ça très sympa pour l'instant, on va voir si ça dure quand ça deviendra plus difficile  ::siffle::

----------


## Hyeud

Même studio oui, un de mes coups de coeur 2017 ce jeu, j'ai adoré.

----------


## Diantre

Premier jeu terminé, *Braid* ! 
(http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...75/stats/Braid)

Je l'avais déjà commencé il y a longtemps, mais vite laissé tomber. Je ne me souviens plus vraiment pourquoi d'ailleurs. Sûrement parce qu'à la 1ère embûche j'ai confronté mon envie de me torturer les méninges à celle de sortir boire des bières, et sur le moment l'alcool a gagné.

Alors déjà, c'est laid. Mais alors qu'est-ce que c'est moche ! Ensuite, les contrôles sont pénibles. Passer de Dead Cells à ça, c'est mourir un peu.
Mais si on laisse de côté les atroces moment de plateforme (la fin est d'ailleurs hyper décevante pour ça), les mécanismes des énigmes sont géniaux ! Retors comme il faut, et assez astucieux pour s'exclamer "Mais oui mais bordel mais tellement !". Moi qui suis friand de ce genre de torche-cerveau, j'ai eu droit à tout le génial spectre de "Putain mais c'est impossible" à "Yeah, je suis un génie !".

Du coup voilà, début d'event satisfaisant. Je pense enchaîner sur Call of Juarez Gunslinger.

----------


## LoupGris

> Je pense enchaîner sur Call of Juarez Gunslinger.


Très jouissif comme jeu... J'ai été assez agréablement surpris... 

Par contre vous êtes à fond. J'ai pas encore eu le temps de m'y mettre... Dur dur...

----------


## Cannes

Pour Hyeud (désolé encore une fois, mais arrête de m'engueuler..)

-*Wuppo* (10h) que j'ai eu la chance de tester l'année dernière et que Orkestra m'avait proposé. Un de mes coups de coeur, c'est mignon tout plein, drôle, et cool à jouer.
- *The Wolf Among Us (8h) *  un jeu Telltale, problablement le meilleur jeu Telltale  ::wub:: 
- *Silence* (5h), aucune idée de ce que c'est par contre. 
- *Ori and the Blind Forest* (11h) encore eu au Backlog de l'année dernière, super cool, très bon jeu de plateformes et surtout super beau.
et pour le truc sur l'eau j'ai pas trouvé.

Par contre Baalim j'ai déjà fait What Remains of Edith Finch..
29 heures et 19 heures deux jeux  :WTF:  C'est un peu contraire au loi du backlog, je sais pas trop si je vais pouvoir en faire ._.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai un souci avec Sonic Generations: quand je le lance, j'ai une erreur "file missing or corrupted". J'ai donc vérifier les fichiers avec Steam, il m'a retéléchargé un fichier, je relance le jeu et pafff, la même erreur ! J'ai cherché sur Google, j'ai trouvé un sujet où il faut modifier un truc dans le registre, ce que j'ai fait, mais sans changement, ça plante toujours.
Est-ce que certains ont une solution ici ?

Sinon je vais devoir l'abandonner...  ::cry::

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai un souci avec Sonic Generations: quand je le lance, j'ai une erreur "file missing or corrupted".


Putain, mais les jeux Sonic, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi sur Pc  ::XD::  la semaine dernière j'ai voulu joué à Adventure 2, jamais réussi. Tu peux toujours aller jeter un oeil sur les forums Steam, souvent il y a des solutions, mais qui ne fonctionnent pas chez tout le monde. Ouais.

----------


## ssgmaster

> J'ai fait les deux (Cthulhu Saves The World et Breath of Fire IV) et je vois mal comment on pourrait en aimer un et pas l'autre. C'est à peu près les mêmes jeux, mais avec des univers / scénarios différents (j'ai quand même une préférence pour Cthulhu).


C'est breath of Death, pas Breath of Fire hein.  ::ninja:: 

Bon sinon j'ai continué Cthulhu et je me suis arrêté à la ville pleine de zombies et c'est moi ou le jeu a un gros problème d'équilibrage?  ::huh:: 
les rencontres aléatoires c'est tout ou rien et les boss tu leurs casse les fesses sans forcer. C'est un peu dommage du coup j'ai usé toutes mes vies sur des combats aléatoires au niveau de difficulté débile et je joue à la save state maintenant.  ::(: 
Du coup à côté pour palier aux futur rage quit parce qu'oublie de save state, j'ai recommencé Blocks That Matter (J'avais une partie à 33% qui datait de loin) et c'est aussi bien que dans mes souvenirs (du coup pourquoi je l'avais laissé de côté, je ne le sais pas moi même).

----------


## Hyeud

> Pour Hyeud (désolé encore une fois, mais arrête de m'engueuler..)
> 
> -*Wuppo* (10h) que j'ai eu la chance de tester l'année dernière et que Orkestra m'avait proposé. Un de mes coups de coeur, c'est mignon tout plein, drôle, et cool à jouer.
> - *The Wolf Among Us (8h) *  un jeu Telltale, problablement le meilleur jeu Telltale 
> - *Silence* (5h), aucune idée de ce que c'est par contre. 
> - *Ori and the Blind Forest* (11h) encore eu au Backlog de l'année dernière, super cool, très bon jeu de plateformes et surtout super beau.
> et pour le truc sur l'eau j'ai pas trouvé.
> 
> Par contre Baalim j'ai déjà fait What Remains of Edith Finch..
> 29 heures et 19 heures deux jeux  C'est un peu contraire au loi du backlog, je sais pas trop si je vais pouvoir en faire ._.


Je plaisantais, désolé si mon second degré n'était pas assez explicite.
Si ça te gêne pas je remplace Silence par the whispered world qui est le 1er épisode.
Si par miracle je finis les 4 jeux cités, je te forcerai à m'en trouver un 5ème  ::):

----------


## Maed Max

> Lol on a un SJW, capturez le, ils sont très rares dans cette région ces pokémons là.


La violence de l'insulte.  ::'(: 

Mais t'as un peu raison, après tout c'était pas mes oignons. 



Sinon j'ai continué sur *Invisible* et ça commence à se corser. J'ai échoué dans ma dernière mission mais au moins mes agents sont en vie. Ça reste assez stressant pour du tour par tour, rapidement le jeu ne te laisse plus souffler et te met constamment la pression. Mais je pense que je suis trop violent avec les gardes et que je disperse trop mes agents. Il va falloir que je corrige ça. En tout cas, j'adore.  ::): 

Je vais peut-être tester aussi *Brothers - A tale of two sons* ce w-e, ça sera j'espère plus reposant.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon sinon j'ai continué Cthulhu et je me suis arrêté à la ville pleine de zombies et c'est moi ou le jeu a un gros problème d'équilibrage?


Oui.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Putain, mais les jeux Sonic, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi sur Pc  la semaine dernière j'ai voulu joué à Adventure 2, jamais réussi. Tu peux toujours aller jeter un oeil sur les forums Steam, souvent il y a des solutions, mais qui ne fonctionnent pas chez tout le monde. Ouais.


J'ai résolu le problème en supprimant les 2 exe dans le dossier du jeu et en faisant une nouvelle vérif des fichiers  :Facepalm: 
J'ai fini les 2 premiers niveaux, j'ai les yeux en sang, c'est normal ?  :Cryb:

----------


## Supergounou

Là je peux pas t'aider par contre  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Pour Hyeud (désolé encore une fois, mais arrête de m'engueuler..)
> 
> -*Wuppo* (10h) que j'ai eu la chance de tester l'année dernière et que Orkestra m'avait proposé. Un de mes coups de coeur, c'est mignon tout plein, drôle, et cool à jouer.
> - *The Wolf Among Us (8h) *  un jeu Telltale, problablement le meilleur jeu Telltale 
> - *Silence* (5h), aucune idée de ce que c'est par contre. 
> - *Ori and the Blind Forest* (11h) encore eu au Backlog de l'année dernière, super cool, très bon jeu de plateformes et surtout super beau.
> et pour le truc sur l'eau j'ai pas trouvé.
> 
> Par contre Baalim j'ai déjà fait What Remains of Edith Finch..
> 29 heures et 19 heures deux jeux  C'est un peu contraire au loi du backlog, je sais pas trop si je vais pouvoir en faire ._.


Faut dire, Edith faisait 2 heures.
Par contre, il y a eu une merde avec BLAEO qui indiquait fièrement 0 minute de jeu.

Bon, je revois mon choix pour the witcher 2 qui se transforme en Tales from the Borderlands.
Mais Nier, QUE DALLE. INTERDIT D'AVOIR CE JEU EN INVENTAIRE SANS Y JOUER  :Boom: 




Bon, j'ai commencé shardlight.
Au bout d'une demi heure, j'ai résolu la première énigme : en fait, ça se jouait avec la souris.

----------


## Orkestra

> Orkestra, serait-il possible de changer un jeu de la liste de Darkvador ? Il se trouve qu'il a déjà terminé *Broken Sword 1 - Shadow of the Templars* hors Steam, du coup je me demandais si on pouvait le remplacer par *Another World* (on reste dans la même décennie) ?
> 
> Ça lui permettrait de ne pas avoir un jeu mort dans sa liste.


C'est pris en compte !




> Oui Celui là je vais m'accrocher un peu ^^ c'est bien le but de l'event après tout.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Je peux bien tester mais je n'ai même pas fait de temps du genre 60 secondes dans les 2 premiers niveaux XD
> 
> Edit: Ok je comprend un peu mieux la structure du jeu et ça commence à venir. En fait il faut que je reste sur les niveaux les plus bas pour me faire la main, et en plus les niveaux les plus haut ne se débloquent qu'à condition de finir les premiers "en entier". 
> ...


Je me demandais aussi si c'était possible de finir ce jeu...
S'il faut le remplacer, tenez moi au courant  ::): 




> Je plaisantais, désolé si mon second degré n'était pas assez explicite.
> Si ça te gêne pas je remplace Silence par the whispered world qui est le 1er épisode.
> Si par miracle je finis les 4 jeux cités, je te forcerai à m'en trouver un 5ème


J'ai pris en compte le changement.
Et Cannes n'a pas bien cherché, ma liste pour toi était mieux ( ::ninja:: ) et il y a "Submerged" qui rentre très facilement dans la case "eau"  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Bon, j'ai commencé shardlight.
> Au bout d'une demi heure, j'ai résolu la première énigme : en fait, ça se jouait avec la souris.


 :^_^:

----------


## NFafa

Premier jeu fini : Botanicula. C'est pas le genre de jeu auquel je joue habituellement mais c'est quand même bien sympa. Je ne regarderai plus des graines de la même manière  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bravo ! Content que ça t'ait plu.  ::): 

De mon côté, en attendant d'avoir décidé par quel bout prendre Fallout: NV, je me suis lancé dans Oxenfree pour la soirée - et ben ç'a été dur de lâcher le pad pour aller dîner (tard). J'ai repris direct derrière et je n'ai pas décroché jusqu'à la fin. Très prenant et bien sympatoche, on m'avait bien dit qu'il était chouette mais merci de m'avoir aidé à franchir le pas !

Preuve *(petit spoiler)* : http://tof.cx/image/yXVhU
Achievements : http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...0/achievements

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Bon, alors que tout un tas de canards ont deja fini leur premier jeu, je commence à peine. J'ai commencé *Limbo* et mon impression pour l'instant:





Spoiler Alert! 


Alors attention, le jeu est bien, c'est pas le probleme, il est meme joli en un sens pour un truc juste en noir et blanc, les effets de lumiere sont super bien fichus mais.... BORDEL C'EST QUOI CETTE ARAIGNEE GEANTE QUI NOUS PERSECUTE!!! Hum... J'ai dit que j'avais une phobie des araignées?

  ::cry::

----------


## maxtidus10

Ahah dsl de t'avoir donné de quoi avoir peur, mais ne t'en fait pas tu vas t'en sortir  ::): 
Pour ma part j'ai fini antichamber en 6h environ, mais j'attends pour mettre la preuve car je veux essayer de le compléter au maximum et de découvrir le plus d'images dont je suis capable. Encore 1 ou deux heures en perspective donc.

----------


## Jowy92

Je viens de finir mon premier jeu *Limbo* en 2h15.

Mon impression : La DA est super cool mais bon ayant fait Inside forcément je trouve ça moins bien maintenant. Quelques énigmes où il faut réfléchir un peu mais j'ai trouvé le jeu en général très facile. Niveau gameplay pareil c'est sympa mais pas fou, les contrôles du personnage flottent un peu et il m'est parfois arrivé de mourir sans raison. Conclusion c'était surement top en 2011, ça reste un bon jeu mais il accuse son âge !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ahah dsl de t'avoir donné de quoi avoir peur, mais ne t'en fait pas tu vas t'en sortir


Pas besoin de t'excuser, comme j'ai dit j'ai rien à reprocher au jeu en lui meme, c'etait juste les araignées geantes  :;):  Ca me donne bien envie d'essayer inside prochainement pour le coup  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

Et y'a pas d'araignée en plus.  ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

Mais y a pas d'énigmes  ::(:

----------


## Makusu

> C'est moi Galgu ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Clairement, je ne te conseille pas de passer aux niveaux suivants avant d'avoir réussi les précédents (sauf si tu veux un peu changer de couleurs et de musique de temps en temps ^^)
> Pour info, j'ai 20h sur le jeu (ça commence à dater maintenant), j'ai du y passer une douzaine/quinzaine (en petites sessions généralement) pour battre les 6 niveaux, et le reste pour essayer d'améliorer mes temps.
> 
> Tu joues à la souris ou au clavier ?


Oui pardon je me perd entre mes deux binômes. (Au début je croyais que ça serait bilatéral les attributions de jeux).

Ben j'ai essayé un peu de tout et le clavier me parait plus facile quand même. Ceci dit la souris ou le pad doivent être plus précis à partir d'un certain moment.

Nan mais je vais le garder pour en faire un peu entre les sessions des autres jeux.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Si t'es dans les 30 sec c'est déjà pas si mal. Une fois que tu as compris comment te sortir des emboîtements de carrés, la voie vers les 60 est ouverte !
Perso je trouve que le clavier est le meilleur choix.

----------


## Makusu

> Si t'es dans les 30 sec c'est déjà pas si mal. Une fois que tu as compris comment te sortir des emboîtements de carrés, la voie vers les 60 est ouverte !
> Perso je trouve que le clavier est le meilleur choix.


Oui le carré me pose encore des problèmes mais du coup comme j'y arrive de plus en plus souvent ça devrait finir par rentrer ^^

edit: 49 sec P***** D* B***** de M***** Tu va céder OUI!!!!!? ... Pardon je m'emporte  ::wacko::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bon de mon côté j'abandonne *Sonic Generations*, j'ai fait les 4 premiers niveaux, je suis trop nul, je crève sans arrêt, je rage, ça m'énerve, c'est clairement pas fait pour moi. On va tenter *Max Payne 3* en espérant que ça soit moins stressant...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Je viens de finir *Limbo*, ca m'a seulement pris le double de temps qu'a Jowy, tout va bien  :Facepalm: 

Le niveau secret tout à l'aveugle et au son, c'etait quand meme la torture, pour le reste le jeu etait plutot sympa, surtout l'aspect visuel 

Spoiler Alert! 


malgré l'araignée

. Au final il ne me manque qu'un succes, celui de finir le jeu sans mourir, et je peux certifier que ca n'arrivera jamais. En tout cas, bon choix  :;): 

Ah oui, et j'ai failli oublier : Preuve de completion

----------


## Kwiga

J'ai commencé Valhalla Hills et Wasteland 2 en premier (les deux qui me semblent les plus sexy d'après mes goûts habituels, et qui ont été plus rapide à DL sur ma connexion de village).
Valhalla c'est sympa mais les gens ont raison quand ils disent que c'est super répétitif, trop pour être intéressant à faire d'une traite, du coup j'en ferai quelques unes de temps en temps entre les parties des autres jeux.
Wasteland 2 j'y avais joué 30 minutes hors steam il y a longtemps et j'avais jamais persévéré, eh ben merci de m'y avoir remis, il est carrément bien sympa !

@Salakis : Commencer Stellaris en plein event backlog, y'en a qui aime s'ajouter des handicaps  ::ninja:: 

NB: ceux qui un jour veulent se lancer dans Batman Arkham City, ne faites pas comme moi, téléchargez directement la version GOTY sinon vous vous retrouverez bloqué avec une fenêtre d'activation infranchissable car outdated.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Je viens de finir *Limbo*, ca m'a seulement pris le double de temps qu'a Jowy, tout va bien 
> 
> Le niveau secret tout à l'aveugle et au son, c'etait quand meme la torture, pour le reste le jeu etait plutot sympa, surtout l'aspect visuel 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> malgré l'araignée
> 
> ...


GG à toi et content que ça t'ai quand même plu. 5heures c'est le temps normal pour le finir la première fois qu'on y joue donc tu es très bien c'était le jeu le plus court de la liste que je t'ai faite. Bon courage pour la suite  ::): 


Sinon moi aussi ça y est j'ai entièrement fini le premier jeu que COCAX m'a proposé : Antichamber, et je tiens à le remercier pour ce choix.
Et voilà donc les preuves de ce que j'avance, le jeu n'ayant pas de succès : screenshoot.
Une image de fin du jeu
La carte finie
Preuve du 100% : mur d'image complet

J'ai mis un peu moins de 6h pour obtenir la fin et un peu plus de 8 heures pour le finir entièrement, voilà mon petit récit/review :
Voilà, je viens de finir Antichamber, auquel j'ai joué dans le cadre de l'Event du backlog de Canard PC. Je connaissais déjà ce jeu depuis un petit bout de temps, mais il m'intimidait pas mal, et je me sentais limite incapable de retourner mon cerveau pour accepter la logique du jeu (ou plutôt je pensais même à une absence de logique de celui-ci). Alors déjà, pas du tout, j'ai franchement bien accroché et même si oui, le jeu n'est pas du tout "normal" dans sa façon de représenter l'espace, je m'y suis fait assez vite et j'ai même fini par anticiper certaines solutions et certains pièges que le jeu venait me poser (en se reposant sur ma conception classique de l'espace en 3 dimensions). Après, si j'y avais joué par petites touches, ça aurait peut être été plus difficile, mais la je l'ai fini à 100% (des images à collecter tout du moins) en un peu plus de 8 heures, mais sur deux jours seulement. Donc autant dire que ça a été intense, et je me suis moi-même étonné par mon endurance que je pensais beaucoup plus faible sur un jeu de ce type… Après j'ai quand même bloqué pas mal de temps sur 2-3 énigmes mais c'est resté très faisable, la seule difficulté étant qu'on ne maîtrise pas forcément les règles de l'univers et les capacités de chaque "gun", et cette totale liberté qui fait que des fois on bloque un peu en se demandant si oui ou non on a ce qu'il faut pour passer par la vu qu'on s'y acharne depuis 5 minutes. En tout cas, très belle expérience, vraiment unique, et je suis fier de moi d'avoir dépassé mon appréhension.

----------


## Blackogg

Hop, 2eme (petit) jeu fini, *Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna)*, en 100% pour la peine.
Bah c'était globalement très sympa, un Limbo en mignon et au pays des eskimos. Quelques passages un brin rageants à cause des contrôles approximatifs ou de l'IA qui contrôle le 2eme perso qui a de temps en temps envie de se suicider  :Facepalm:  mais sur 3h de jeu, on tolère.
Pas grand chose de plus à dire, j'ai pas eu la patience de regarder toutes les vidéos explicatives en entier, mais je trouve l'idée très bonne pour en apprendre plus sur les traditions d'un peuple qu'on ne connait que très peu.

 Le niveau bonus sur la rivière est très réussi, donc si vous n'avez fait que l'histoire principale et que vous voulez vous occuper 30 min, tentez le coup  ::): .

----------


## Baalim

Bon, ben, l'air de rien, je viens de finir mon premier jeu : Abzû

C'est très très joli et relaxant. Je vais d'ailleurs y faire jouer mon fils très prochainement.
C'est également une belle machine à screenshots.

Faudrait que j'essaye de le bidouiller avec l'oculus.

Photo finish : 
https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/03/25e...ba22fe8680.png

----------


## maxtidus10

Attention Baalim a 69 centimes sur son compte steam de quoi rajouter au moins une trentaine de jeux à son backlog XD

----------


## Paradox

> Attention Baalim a 69 centimes sur son compte steam de quoi rajouter au moins une trentaine de jeux à son backlog XD


 ::XD::

----------


## Olima

Pour ma part, j'ai entamé *Killer is Dead*. Premières impressions : déjà ça tourne sur mon pc (c'était pas gagné, bon j'ai des ralentissements par moments mais c'est jouable). Ensuite, l'univers est vraiment très cool, entre les BD d'Atsushi Kaneko et les jeux de Swery (en bien fichu). Par contre, premier bug au premier "vrai" boss, l'écran qui devient noir. Visiblement c'est un bug récurrent, j'espère que j'aurai pas celui qui empêche de finir le jeu, je crois avoir lu ça quelque part...
Pour le coeur du jeu : c'est du beat em up, c'est assez fun mais j'avoue que c'est un genre que je connais mal récemment. Je me suis arrêté aux jeux genre TMNT arcade, Battletoads ou Double Dragon 2: des trucs qui m'ont toujours semblé sans trop de profondeur au niveau gameplay, mais défoulants surtout avec des potes. J'ai lancé une partie de Bayonetta un jour, mais je n'ai rien compris, et là pour l'instant ça me fait le même effet : avec tous les effets visuels, je capte pas trop quand je place un combo ou non, je crois que ça va trop vite pour moi. Si le jeu ne buggue pas, j'espère que ça va venir en jouant et que le jeu ne va pas bugguer avant la fin, parce qu'à part ça j'aime beaucoup l'univers débilo-surréaliste et ça a l'air fun à jouer.
Edit : par contre les mini jeux de drague pour remporter des armes en reluquant des filles avec des lunettes qui montrent les sous-vêtements, c'est euh, rigolo une minute mais bon... :/

----------


## Makusu

1 niveau fini sur super-hexagon!



J'arriverai peut être a finir le second d'ici un mois. Par contre a partir du 3, rien a faire ça me paraît toujours sur-humain

----------


## Orkestra

De mon côté je viens de terminer 2064: Read Only Memories, commencé il y a un moment et que je voulais finir avant de me lancer pour de vrai dans l'event. Maintenant que je suis tranquille, Blocks That Matter et Owlboy (pour commencer) n'ont qu'à bien se tenir !

----------


## RomTaka

> De mon côté je viens de terminer 2064: Read Only Memories, commencé il y a un moment et que je voulais finir avant de me lancer pour de vrai dans l'event. Maintenant que je suis tranquille, Blocks That Matter et Owlboy (pour commencer) n'ont qu'à bien se tenir !


Euh, on veut des preuves, M. l'organisateur !  :Cell:  




 ::P:

----------


## Haraban

Je viens de démarrer avec *System Shock 2*.

Je pensais tomber sur un jeu bien plus moche que ça, je trouve qu'il se défend super bien pour son âge. C'est fluide, c'est clair, c'est manœuvrable sans soucis.
Actuellement en plein délire Alien, j'y trouve un écho assez fort qui me plait beaucoup. L'ambiance est terrible et y'a une chiée de mécaniques que je trouve bien dans certains autres jeux et qui étaient déjà dans celui-ci  ::o:  .
bref pour le moment c'est une très bonne découverte  ::):  .

----------


## jopopoe

> J'ai mis un peu moins de 6h pour obtenir la fin et un peu plus de 8 heures pour le finir entièrement, voilà mon petit récit/review :
> Voilà, je viens de finir Antichamber, auquel j'ai joué dans le cadre de l'Event du backlog de Canard PC. Je connaissais déjà ce jeu depuis un petit bout de temps, mais il m'intimidait pas mal, et je me sentais limite incapable de retourner mon cerveau pour accepter la logique du jeu (ou plutôt je pensais même à une absence de logique de celui-ci). Alors déjà, pas du tout, j'ai franchement bien accroché et même si oui, le jeu n'est pas du tout "normal" dans sa façon de représenter l'espace, je m'y suis fait assez vite et j'ai même fini par anticiper certaines solutions et certains pièges que le jeu venait me poser (en se reposant sur ma conception classique de l'espace en 3 dimensions). Après, si j'y avais joué par petites touches, ça aurait peut être été plus difficile, mais la je l'ai fini à 100% (des images à collecter tout du moins) en un peu plus de 8 heures, mais sur deux jours seulement. Donc autant dire que ça a été intense, et je me suis moi-même étonné par mon endurance que je pensais beaucoup plus faible sur un jeu de ce type… Après j'ai quand même bloqué pas mal de temps sur 2-3 énigmes mais c'est resté très faisable, la seule difficulté étant qu'on ne maîtrise pas forcément les règles de l'univers et les capacités de chaque "gun", et cette totale liberté qui fait que des fois on bloque un peu en se demandant si oui ou non on a ce qu'il faut pour passer par la vu qu'on s'y acharne depuis 5 minutes. En tout cas, très belle expérience, vraiment unique, et je suis fier de moi d'avoir dépassé mon appréhension.


Quand je lis ça je me sens vraiment débile avec mon flingue vert dont j'arrive pas à cerner le fonctionnement  ::cry::

----------


## maxtidus10

Tkt pas, en général, chaque couleur en plus t'apporte une simple fonction supplémentaire qui est présenté juste après avoir chopé le gun en question.
D'ailleurs j'étais bloqué à plein de passage car je n'avais pas encore débloqué le gun qu'il me fallait, du coup si tu as déja le vert, ton objectif premier est de choper le gun jaune, et si tu vois des cubes jaunes ou rouge, fui, car il te faut l'arme de la couleur en question pour passer donc pas la peine de te cogner la tête contre les murs à ses endroits la.

PS : J'ai trouvé ca aléatoirement donc je te le dis car ça m'a fait perdre du temps : si tu fais un carré creux avec tes cubes, il se comblera immédiatement ce qui te permet de dupliquer des cubes. Indispensable à savoir pour avancer (et cette manip deviendra inutil quand tu auras le gun rouge qui est hyper pratique).

----------


## jopopoe

Nan mais je vais laisser tomber je pense. J'en suis à 4 heures de jeu et c'est devenu de la torture. Ce soir en une heure j'ai du résoudre 2 ou 3 énigmes, tout ça pour déboucher sur d'autres énigmes qui me donnent envie de déprimer  ::(: 
Ça fait trois jours de suite que je me force à jouer parce que je suis têtu et que j'étais motivé pour faire tous mes jeux de l'event, mais là j'en peux plus, j'y prends aucune plaisir.

Ça m'embête pour Mordicus qui a dû sélectionner ce jeu avec les meilleures intentions du monde, mais soit je suis pas assez intelligent pour ce genre de jeu,  soit la logique de résolution des énigmes m'échappe totalement. 

Bref la prochaine fois que je fais un jeu à base de puzzles, il va falloir que ça soit un truc grand public façon Portal / Blocks that Matter.

----------


## Rabbitman

Mon deuxième jeu de l'event fini avec *Superhot*.
Et ... mouais ...
Bon, c'était nettement mieux (et plus long) que Karateka, mais le contraire aurait été inquiétant.

Le concept de gameplay a beau être original, je n'ai pas trouvé que ça amenait quelque chose d'extraordinaire en terme de jeu. 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Rabbitman_/stats/322500

----------


## Orkestra

> Euh, on veut des preuves, M. l'organisateur !


http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...b=achievements

Mais c'est pas dans le cadre de l'event, alors bon...  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Mon deuxième jeu de l'event fini avec *Superhot*.
> Et ... mouais ...
> Bon, c'était nettement mieux (et plus long) que Karateka, mais le contraire aurait été inquiétant.
> 
> Le concept de gameplay a beau être original, je n'ai pas trouvé que ça amenait quelque chose d'extraordinaire en terme de jeu. 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Rabbitman_/stats/322500


La version VR est fantastique en revanche.
C'est vraiment le jeu idéal pour démontrer le potentiel de la technologie.

----------


## Paradox

C'est genial Human Resource Machine : meme avec un ecran avec une bonne resolution, tu depasses tres vite la facilite de lecture de code (~15 instructions)... Vive les "jump" dans le flou total ! C'est une purge de faire le dernier quart...

----------


## Olima

> Quand je lis ça je me sens vraiment débile avec mon flingue vert dont j'arrive pas à cerner le fonctionnement


Perso j'ai abandonné au bout d'une heure  ::P:  Faut dire qu'en plus des puzzles, ça me donnait un peu la gerbe cet univers aux dimensions zarbi. Faudra que je retente un jour... 
Mais le but de l'event c'est de finir au moins un jeu hein, pas de te torturer sur quelque chose qui est pas du tout ton truc (si tu as joué 4h, t'auras bien essayé tout de même....). Ca arrive, c'est pas grave.

----------


## Ruvon

Plus que 5 missions pour finir la campagne de Brigador... Après il y a plusieurs trouzaines de missons custom à débloquer et même un bon nombre de missions de la campagne à refaire avec un véhicule différent, mais déjà terminer la campagne ce sera une belle victoire. C'est vraiment bien en plus, c'est con que je sois aussi nul à ce genre de jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## ssgmaster

J'ai fini *Blocks that Matter* en un peu plus de 3H30 (Je l'avais bien sûr recommencé du début pour l'event)
http://steamcommunity.com/id/SSGmast...0/achievements

C'est un petit puzzle platformer sympa et pas trop difficile sauf si l'on se lance dans la quête du 100% (parce que dans ce cas la c'est vite l'enfer).
Il y a plein de niveaux bonus aussi que je n'ai pas fait mais vu la qualité du jeu, j'y reviendrai.

----------


## Cannes

Faudrait peut être que je commence mais avec les jeux que Baalim m'a donné je sais pas trop par quoi commencer. C'est sympa Tomb Raider?

----------


## madgic

Je viens de finir Inside en un peu plus de 5 heures. Je l'ai trouvé plus facile que Limbo, que j'avais fait lors d'un ancien event du backlog et où j'avais regardé la soluce une ou deux fois. L'ambiance est plus sombre et plus stressante, surtout lors de certains niveaux. Certaines morts sont assez violentes. Je l'ai mieux aimé que Limbo et je suis content de l'avoir fait avant.



Spoiler Alert! 






Pour me reposer un peu, je vais faire Sakura Swim Club, ça va être plus léger  ::siffle::  En plus il y a un patch, surement pour corriger quelques bugs  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Faudrait peut être que je commence mais avec les jeux que Baalim m'a donné je sais pas trop par quoi commencer. C'est sympa Tomb Raider?


Le reboot? Si oui, il est bien mais tres lineaire.

----------


## Orkestra

> Faudrait peut être que je commence mais avec les jeux que Baalim m'a donné je sais pas trop par quoi commencer. C'est sympa Tomb Raider?


Moi j'ai bien aimé Jotun qui est un boss rush entrecoupé de phases d'explorations malheureusement trop vides mais assez jolies.
Je vois que tu as encore The Witcher 2 dans ta liste et je croyais que Baalim avait changé son choix, mais visiblement je ne l'ai pas modifié sur la spreadsheet, si l'un de vous deux peut me rappeler par quoi il faut le remplacer !

Sinon j'ai finalement commencé par *Stories Untold* et fait le premier épisode  ::love:: 
Bon, je ferai les suivants tout seul et la nuit peut-être quand même !

----------


## Cannes

Faut le remplacer par Tales of Borderlands o/ Je commencerais TB le week end prochain comme je serais en vacance  :Cigare:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Tales of the Borderlands est vraiment excellent (l'un des deux meilleurs Telltale, je ne le repeterais jamais assez)

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai commencé The Walking Dead et j'espace les chapitres avec Owlboy. Et voilà comment je me sens:

----------


## Baalim

> Tales of the Borderlands est vraiment excellent (l'un des deux meilleurs Telltale, je ne le repeterais jamais assez)


Moi non plus.

Ouaip, remplacement in extremis de "What remains of edith finch" par tales of the borderlands.
Pas the witcher 2  ::siffle:: 

Allez, au boulot.

----------


## Orkestra

> Sinon j'ai finalement commencé par *Stories Untold* et fait le premier épisode 
> Bon, je ferai les suivants tout seul et la nuit peut-être quand même !


Je réalise que Stories Untold ne fait pas partie de la liste qu'acdctabs m'a préparé, mais de la "fausse" liste d'evilblacksheep  :Facepalm: 
Bon, je devrais trouver le temps de le finir de toute façon, mais quand même...

Du coup j'ai commencé Blocks That Matter à la place et c'est sympatoche sans plus pour l'instant (après une douzaine de niveaux) : ce n'est pas très bien écrit (mais ce n'est pas le plus important) et j'attends la suite pour savoir ce que valent vraiment les puzzles.  ::):

----------


## ssgmaster

> Je réalise que Stories Untold ne fait pas partie de la liste qu'acdctabs m'a préparé, mais de la "fausse" liste d'evilblacksheep 
> Du coup j'ai commencé Blocks That Matter à la place et c'est sympatoche sans plus pour l'instant (après une douzaine de niveaux) : ce n'est pas très bien écrit (mais ce n'est pas le plus important) et j'attends la suite pour savoir ce que valent vraiment les puzzles.


La première partie du jeu est assez facile ça devient plus intéressant après.

----------


## Orkestra

Oui c'est souvent le cas dans les puzzle game de toute façon, c'est bien ce que je pensais.
Mais je n'accroche pas vraiment à l'univers/graphismes, c'est un peu plat je trouve, et je déteste avoir un personnage qui me donne l'impression de "flotter" lors des phases de plate-forme.
Bon, clairement, ce sont des petits défauts pour un jeu de puzzle, et je suppose que c'est lié au fait que ça doit être un des premiers jeux des dév. Je crois que ce sont les mêmes qui ont fait Tetrobot ? Je l'avais testé un peu (il faudrait que je le relance) et il m'avait semblé bien mieux "enrobé".
Bref, rien de rédhibitoire, mais des petits défauts qui m'empêcheront sûrement de considérer Blocks That Matter comme un très bon puzzle game. Mais si j'y passe 5/6h sympas, ça sera déjà bien  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

Block that matters, c'est facile, le challenge est vraiment dans le 100%, un peu comme divide by sheep.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je crois que ce sont les mêmes qui ont fait Tetrobot ?


C'est ça, perso j'adore les 2 même si je trouve les derniers niveaux infernaux. En tous cas le level design est exemplaire dans chacun des jeux.

----------


## Carnod

> la seule chose que j'ai dit c'est que JE m'étais planté sur ma liste. Je n'ai pas demandé à changer quoi que ce soit. Mais je me prends deux remarques sur le fait que j'ai le temps et que j'ai qu'à moins sortir pour finir mes jeux. Donc je réagis là-dessus. Dernière intervention de ma part sur le sujet.
> 
> Commencé Brigador d'ailleurs, c'est vraiment très bien  J'ai pas encore déterminé si je préfère y jouer à la manette ou au clavier / souris, je galère dans les deux cas


Je sais que tu liras pas ça parce que tu m'as ignore listé (that escalated quickly) mais je ne me suis jamais moqué de ton temps libre ni quoi que ce soit. Je ne connais pas ton temps libre et je m'enfous, j'aurais fait la même remarque à n'importe qui. Ma remarque sur le temps pour finir pillar c'était plus ironique du genre "bah celui la va falloir s'y mettre, mais il était dans la liste".
Bref je t'ai proposé de changé, j'ai même envoyé un mp en m'excusant et en te le changeant parce que je me sentais con et tu m'a foutu en ignore list. J'en suis désolé. Enfin bref, si une bonne ame pouvais lui explique ça, parce que ça me saoule les mauvaise compréhension.
Bon après je survivrai en étant dans une ignore list, mais bon la c'est vraiment con. Autant que ça soit parce que j'ai vraiment insulté quelqu'un, pas parce qu'on s'est mal compris.

----------


## Baalim

Seriously ??  ::O: 

Je m'y prends décidément mal quand je l'insulte  ::ninja::

----------


## Carnod

> Seriously ?? 
> 
> Je m'y prends décidément mal quand je l'insulte


Ben oui. Et honnêtement j'ai pas compris.

Bon après vu les prises de tête avec ma copine en ce moment, je dois pas être du genre diplomate dans mes interventions. Va falloir que je dorme mieux. Ou que j'utilise des smileys.

----------


## nicklacave

J'ai aujourd'hui terminé mon premier jeu, *cave story +*. Succès so easy, so so easy débloquée le 4 février à 16h37.

Dès le départ il conseillé de choisir le mode facile pour tout joueur n'ayant pas déjà touché au jeu. En règle général ce genre d'avertissement annonce un jeu à la difficulté corsée.
N'étant pas spécialiste du genre c'est avec une appréhension certaine que j'ai choisi ce mode de difficulté, m'attendant à en baver.
Il n'en fut rien, aucune manette balancée à la face du chat, aucun ragequit, aucun voisin se plaignant de cris de frustration. Le jeu est globalement assez facile (en easy, j'entends bien) et les checkpoint sont assez proches les uns des autres pour ne pas avoir à enchainer deux grosse difficultés d'affilée sans sauvegarder.
Juste quelques sueurs sur la fin avec l'enchainement de plusieurs boss sans sauvegarde possible.
Sinon, que dire, que le gameplay est au poil, les differentes armes proposées sont toutes agréables à jouer et il est assez interessant de devoir choisir la plus adaptée selon le type d'ennemi.
Je vais pas trop me pencher sur le scénario, juste dire que qu'il est assez comparable à celui de Sonic (celui de le megadrive) mais avec un côté un peu plus sombre.
Je remercie Orkestra pour ce choix de jeu et je pense enchainer dans peu de temps avec oxenfree.

----------


## Baalim

> Ben oui. Et honnêtement j'ai pas compris.
> 
> Bon après vu les prises de tête avec ma copine en ce moment, je dois pas être du genre diplomate dans mes interventions. Va falloir que je dorme mieux. Ou que j'utilise des smileys.


Bon, je transmettrai... En ajoutant quelques insultes  ::trollface::

----------


## Orkestra

> J'ai aujourd'hui terminé mon premier jeu, *cave story +*. Succès so easy, so so easy débloquée le 4 février à 16h37.
> 
> Dès le départ il conseillé de choisir le mode facile pour tout joueur n'ayant pas déjà touché au jeu. En règle général ce genre d'avertissement annonce un jeu à la difficulté corsée.
> N'étant pas spécialiste du genre c'est avec une appréhension certaine que j'ai choisi ce mode de difficulté, m'attendant à en baver.
> Il n'en fut rien, aucune manette balancée à la face du chat, aucun ragequit, aucun voisin se plaignant de cris de frustration. Le jeu est globalement assez facile (en easy, j'entends bien) et les checkpoint sont assez proches les uns des autres pour ne pas avoir à enchainer deux grosse difficultés d'affilée sans sauvegarder.
> Juste quelques sueurs sur la fin avec l'enchainement de plusieurs boss sans sauvegarde possible.
> Sinon, que dire, que le gameplay est au poil, les differentes armes proposées sont toutes agréables à jouer et il est assez interessant de devoir choisir la plus adaptée selon le type d'ennemi.
> Je vais pas trop me pencher sur le scénario, juste dire que qu'il est assez comparable à celui de Sonic (celui de le megadrive) mais avec un côté un peu plus sombre.
> Je remercie Orkestra pour ce choix de jeu et je pense enchainer dans peu de temps avec oxenfree.


J'ai effectivement pas souvenir de difficulté particulière dans ce jeu, à part le boss de fin effectivement qui est assez corsé (et bien sûr la "vraie" fin qui est juste affreuse niveau difficulté). Il y a aussi une "très mauvaise fin" (?) où tu te barres avant de combattre le boss de fin  ::P: 

Content de voir que ça t'as plu même si c'est pas ton genre de jeu habituellement. J'avais adoré et je recommande aussi fortement Kero Blaster et ses "démos", par le même dév' (qui est très différent par contre).

----------


## nicklacave

Oui j'ai bien senti le moment où une mauvaise décision pouvait précipiter la mauvaise fin. Pour la "vraie fin" , je pense que j'irai voir sur youtube ce qu'il s'y passe. 
Kero blaster semble également bien cool.

----------


## ssgmaster

> Je crois que ce sont les mêmes qui ont fait Tetrobot ?


Oui et Tetrobot est la suite de Blocks that matter

----------


## Carnod

> Bon, je transmettrai... En ajoutant quelques insultes


No worries. Sans insulte il y croira pas tfaçon.

Bon bref, faut que je joue quand même, j'ai rien foutu du weekend a part boire et manger de la fondu.

----------


## Olima

J'ai pas fini Cave Story, je crois l'avoir fait en normal, la difficulté ne m'a pas gêné pendant 90% du jeu mais vers la fin j'ai bloqué à un passage bien ardu et j'ai joué à autre chose. Pas pensé à m'y remettre depuis... Mais c'était bien jusqu'au moment ou je crevais tout le temps hein.

----------


## Maed Max

Fini Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons.  ::cry:: 
Petit jeu fini en 3h, les graphismes sont mignons et l'histoire est pas mal. Le gameplay se concentre principalement sur le contrôle des 2 frères avec une seule manette. Même si c'est pas forcément évident au début, le jeu est quand même assez simple.
Mais c'était vraiment très bien, je le conseille aux autres joueurs, par contre faut pas être dépressif pour y jouer.

Merci à Paradox pour cette découverte (qui n'était pas dans mon backlog  :;): ), je t'envoi la note de ma future séance de psy.   ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

Bon je viens de m'acheter Tales of Maj'Eyal qui est un roguelike avec 1638 succès du coup je suis pas certain de réussir à faire tous les jeux qu'on m'a donné (mais promis j'en ferai un au moins !). ^^"

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lol on a un SJW, capturez le, ils sont très rares dans cette région ces pokémons là.
> 
> 
> 3h plus tard... t'as pas confondu mon backlog avec celui de Baalim au moins ?


T'es un peu lourd toi non ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est breath of Death, pas Breath of Fire hein. 
> 
> Bon sinon j'ai continué Cthulhu et je me suis arrêté à la ville pleine de zombies et c'est moi ou le jeu a un gros problème d'équilibrage? 
> les rencontres aléatoires c'est tout ou rien et les boss tu leurs casse les fesses sans forcer. C'est un peu dommage du coup j'ai usé toutes mes vies sur des combats aléatoires au niveau de difficulté débile et je joue à la save state maintenant. 
> Du coup à côté pour palier aux futur rage quit parce qu'oublie de save state, j'ai recommencé Blocks That Matter (J'avais une partie à 33% qui datait de loin) et c'est aussi bien que dans mes souvenirs (du coup pourquoi je l'avais laissé de côté, je ne le sais pas moi même).


J’avoue que Cthulhu ça fait longtemps donc c'est possible ouais. Block that matters c'est cool tu peux faire quelques niveaux, passer à un autre jeu, y revenir, etc.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai fini *Blocks that Matter* en un peu plus de 3H30 (Je l'avais bien sûr recommencé du début pour l'event)
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/SSGmast...0/achievements
> 
> C'est un petit puzzle platformer sympa et pas trop difficile sauf si l'on se lance dans la quête du 100% (parce que dans ce cas la c'est vite l'enfer).
> Il y a plein de niveaux bonus aussi que je n'ai pas fait mais vu la qualité du jeu, j'y reviendrai.


Bravo !  ::lol:: 


(Comment ça je rattrape tout mon retard sur le topic d'un coup ?  ::ninja::  )

----------


## lustucuit

C’est sympa par ici  :Popcorn: 

Blague à part, bon courage, moi je suis la honte du backlog, j’ai participé sans jamais finir un jeu  ::|:

----------


## madgic

Je viens de finir Sakura Swim Club en quelques heures (aucune idée pourquoi Steam ne compte que 30 minutes).



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## NFafa

Je viens de commencer mon deuxième jeu : Furi. Comme je le craignais j'ai tendance à pas mal mourrir, mais je pense que c'est normal et j'ai quand même l'impression de progresser au fur et à mesure. Au niveau des contrôles j'ai suivi le conseil affiché qui disait de prendre un pad même si je ne joue avec ce périphérique. J'ai l'impression qu'au clavier souris ça risque d'être compliqué n'est ce pas ?
Sinon j'espère que la courbe de difficulté n'est pas trop abrupte, j'ai réussi à battre le gardien au bout d'une petite heure de jeu, ça serait bien que chaque boss ne prenne pas beaucoup plus de temps.

----------


## Orkestra

> Je viens de finir Sakura Swim Club en quelques heures (aucune idée pourquoi Steam ne compte que 30 minutes).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/02/04/91d4...584f100642.jpg


Parce que tu triches et que t'es allé chercher une capture d'écran de la fin sur internet au lieu de finir le jeu... ?  :nawak: (hihi)

----------


## Franky Mikey

De mon côté, deuxième jeu fini : *Jotun* ! Une grande aventure en plein dans la mythologie nordique, dessinée et racontée avec amour (j'ai trop kiffé le voice acting en vieux norrois). Comme quelqu'un le disait plus haut, c'est effectivement une sorte d'epic boss rush entrecoupé de phases d'exploration, certaines tip top, d'autres un peu longuettes, mais toutes jolies. Les boss sont excellents, certains m'ont donné du fil à retordre mais sans virer trop hardcore à mon goût. Encore une bonne pioche dans ce backlog, donc (et je continue d'avancer à pas mesurés dans Fallout: NV...). Merci Darkvador !  :;): 

Preuve : http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...0/achievements (avec un petit 100% en prime, oui môssieur.)





> Je viens de commencer mon deuxième jeu : Furi. Comme je le craignais j'ai tendance à pas mal mourrir, mais je pense que c'est normal et j'ai quand même l'impression de progresser au fur et à mesure. Au niveau des contrôles j'ai suivi le conseil affiché qui disait de prendre un pad même si je ne joue avec ce périphérique. J'ai l'impression qu'au clavier souris ça risque d'être compliqué n'est ce pas ?
> Sinon j'espère que la courbe de difficulté n'est pas trop abrupte, j'ai réussi à battre le gardien au bout d'une petite heure de jeu, ça serait bien que chaque boss ne prenne pas beaucoup plus de temps.


J'avais un bon feeling au pad. Je n'ai pas essayé au clavier et à la souris.
Dans mes souvenirs, la courbe de difficulté est bien dosée. Le temps d'apprentissage ne m'a pas paru plus long sur les boss suivants, je n'ai jamais eu à faire un combat en plusieurs sessions. Cela semble toujours très ardu au début, puis on chope le truc, puis à la phase suivante on se dit "non, là y a pas moyen"... et on finit par avancer. J'espère que le design et l'ambiance te plaisent en tout cas.

----------


## madgic

J'ai une idée : pourquoi ne pas faire un petit site pour remplacer le Google Sheets, avec en plus des fonctionnalités supplémentaires. 

On pourrait voir son profil (BLAEO, Steam..., les précédents events auxquels on a participé), choisir les jeux et indiquer ceux qu'on a fini... Il y aurait des admins pour valider les inscriptions, déclencher le début des events, contrôler les jeux finis... Et des stats pourront être faits automatiquement sur le nombre de participants, de jeux finis...

Cela ne remplacera évidement pas ce topic.

Quand dîtes vous ?

Si il y a des retours positifs, je me charge de faire le site et de l'héberger.

----------


## Cannes

J'adorerais t'aider à faire les designs si tu le fais ! Je suis pas totalement dégueu avec Photoshop  ::siffle::

----------


## La Chouette

Comme je te l'ai dit sur Steam, je suis pour cette initiative, qui serait autrement plus pratique et esthétique que Google Sheet.

Un détail cependant si ça se concrétise :
ne pas obliger les gens à se créer un compte sur le site pour participer (mais permettre de le faire pour ajouter les captures d'écran à son compte ou sa liste directement à un profil pour ceux qui le souhaitent pourrait être intéressant)

----------


## Supergounou

Et de 1  ::): 




> *Submurged* (2015)
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...1a.600x338.jpg
> 
> Exploration.
> 
> Même si je ne regrette pas mes 2h+ passé dessus, Submurged ne restera clairement pas dans ma mémoire. L'idée de base est très bonne, à savoir l'exploration en bateau du cité apocalyptique submergée par les flots, à la recherche de points d'ancrage où alors on passe à un jeu de plateforme style Prince of Persia. Les décors sont très beau, l'exploration est agréable, il y a pas mal de truc à chercher. Mais en dehors de ça, ben y a pas grand chose. Le level design est très répétitif, le gameplay quasiment absent, on se contente rapidement de progresser de corniches en corniches sans prendre le temps de profiter de la ballade. C'est vraiment dommage parce qu'en contre partie, les phases en bateau, même si aussi très répétitives, permettent de faire de jolis screenshots tout en essayant de dénicher des animaux cachés ou des bâtiments spéciaux.


Avec la preuve:
https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/04/245...119a62e0b5.png

----------


## Vaykadji

Un site c'est toujours mieux, surtout si on peut l'utiliser pour les backlog events à l'avenir. Mais bon, ça m'a l'air d'être pas mal de boulot d'aller trifouiller avec l'api steam et blaeo qui n'a peut être même pas d'api?

----------


## JulLeBarge

+1 pour le site également !

----------


## Kwiga

Je plussoie pour le site.
Si y'a besoin d'un coup de main demandez on sait jamais. Je suis sensé savoir coder, mais je connais pas trop les technos web à par JS.

----------


## Ruvon

S'il y a tant de codeurs que ça, je vais finir par demander si quelqu'un serait capable de faire un site correct pour remplacer le truc pourri qui me sert de blog  ::siffle::

----------


## Diantre

Voilou, j'ai terminé *Call Of Juarez Gunslinger* !
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...arezGunslinger

Vraiment sympa ! Ca faisait un moment que je ne m'étais plus frotté à un FPS, et ça m'a donné envie de m'y remettre (en achetant PUBG, mmh..?).

Le feeling est excellent, le rythme au poil, et même si le scénar' m'a puissamment indifféré, l'interaction entre la narration et le gameplay donne des trucs bonnards. Alors oui, il ne m'a pas renversé, j'aurai certainement oublié ce jeu dans 2 jours, mais j'ai passé un très bon moment.

Je passe à Mirror's Edge. Celui-là je l'avais déjà terminé il y a longtemps sur console, mais ça me disait bien de le refaire, et de voir ce que ça donne avec le combo clavier/souris. Et ensuite... Je dois dire qu'après la lecture du dernier CPC, j'ai très envie de remplacer le jeu sur la flotte par Subnautica  ::siffle::

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'avance sur Max Payne 3, c'est très chouet, malgré un peu trop de cinématiques à mon goût. Par contre j'ai un souci: les succès Steam ne fonctionnent pas. Ceux de Rockstar Social Club sont bien là, mais rien sur Steam, c'est bizarre...

----------


## madgic

> Un site c'est toujours mieux, surtout si on peut l'utiliser pour les backlog events à l'avenir. Mais bon, ça m'a l'air d'être pas mal de boulot d'aller trifouiller avec l'api steam et blaeo qui n'a peut être même pas d'api?


Ca m'étonnerai fort que BLAEO est une API. Moi se que j'envisage plutôt, c'est que dans le profil, les utilisateurs mettent un lien vers BLAEO, leur profil Steam, un Google Docs... Pourquoi pas après une interface directement sur le site pour voir par exemple les jeux non joués d'une personne sur son profil. Je viens de jeter un œil, ça me semble tout à fait possible via l'api Steam. Pourquoi pas aussi après proposé de rentrer directement une liste de jeux directement sur le site. Avec la possibilité de pré générer une liste à partir de son profil Steam. (Je m'égare)

Et pour l'inscription, c'est une inscription sur le site, sans passer par Steam ou Google, ça peut en rassurer certains (il y en a certains qui sont réticent à s'inscrire sur CPC Gift a cause de la connection Google). Un système sera mis en place pour vérifier les utilisateurs. Genre par exemple un membre du forum s'inscrit, un admin lui envoi par mp un code qu'il doit rentrer sur le site. Et comme dit la chouette, pourquoi pas des comptes gérés par les admins pour les participants qui ne se sont pas inscrits au site. Ils demanderont alors aux admins, par mp ou par ce topic, de modifier leurs infos, un peu comme ce qu'y se fait en ce moment avec le Google Sheet.

Sinon si quelqu'un s'y connait en design, je suis tout ouïe car je ne suis pas très doué. Sinon je leur ferais avec Bootstrap et jQuery. Et pour le serveur, ça sera du PHP avec surement un framework (Slim (simple et facile), Symfony (je fais mon blog avec) ou Laravel (pour tester)).

----------


## Vaykadji

Je ne m'y connais pas en PHP, je peux pas aider. Mais si tu as un serveur qui peut exécuter 2/3 bouts de code, tu peux tout automatiser avec Node, par exemple, en allant parser BLAEO avec un cheerio ou équivalent.

----------


## madgic

> Je ne m'y connais pas en PHP, je peux pas aider. Mais si tu as un serveur qui peut exécuter 2/3 bouts de code, tu peux tout automatiser avec Node, par exemple, en allant parser BLAEO avec un cheerio ou équivalent.


Pour l'instant je n'ai qu'un hébergeur mutualisé web sur OVH. Mais pourquoi pas prendre un petit vps un jour, ça peut toujours servir. Et pour le scrapping, j'utilise Nick.js quand faut en faire au boulot. Mais ça, ça sera dans un second temps je pense.

Sinon je vais m'attaquer à Undertale. On va voir si je vais adorer ou détester.

----------


## videogameur

J'ai commencé par la fin avec mon jeu bonus, _Inside_, que je viens de terminer après un peu plus de 4h de jeu. 
Pour la preuve j'ai préféré éviter la capture d'écran sur l'image finale du jeu sur laquelle se déroule le générique de fin car c'est un spoil, mais le temps de jeu et les dates des succès sur mon profil devront faire l'affaire.
C'était extrêmement glauque et encore plus simple que _Limbo_ pour les énigmes, mais très inventif et agréable à parcourir. 
Merci Yaaa : je suis heureux d'avoir lancé ce jeu plein de flotte !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai testé rapidement Gone Home et The Stanley Parable, et bon...pour le moment je ne suis pas emballé par aucun des deux.
> Le premier j'ai du mal avec l'ambiance, que je trouve angoissante, et l'idée de me taper toutes les pièces de cette baraque gigantesque ne m'enchante pas plus que ça.
> Le second, je pense que je vais retenter l'expérience mais pareil, ça me motive pas des masses.
> 
> Bon le but de l'event c'est de se forcer à jouer à des jeux qu'on aurait pas lancé autrement, je suis bien dedans du coup 
> Je vais persévérer pour STP, mais Gone Home je vois pas ce qui va me motiver à le relancer...


Je vois que tu as finalement terminé The Stanley Parable. Content qu'il t'ait fait rire ! 
Pour Gone Home c'est dommage que tu n'accroche pas, mais ce n'est clairement pas fait pour tous. Sache juste si c'est le côté angoissant qui te dérange que bien que l'ambiance soit ainsi, il n'y a pas la moindre fibre horrifique ou même un seul jump scare dans le jeu. C'est juste un drôle d'ambiance quoi...




> Bon de mon côté j'abandonne *Sonic Generations*, j'ai fait les 4 premiers niveaux, je suis trop nul, je crève sans arrêt, je rage, ça m'énerve, c'est clairement pas fait pour moi. On va tenter *Max Payne 3* en espérant que ça soit moins stressant...


Mince, si j'avais su que la plate-forme n'était pas ton dada j'aurais choisi un autre titre. Bah, ça en fait toujours un à rayer de ton backlog ! ^^'




> J'avance sur Max Payne 3, c'est très chouet, malgré un peu trop de cinématiques à mon goût. Par contre j'ai un souci: les succès Steam ne fonctionnent pas. Ceux de Rockstar Social Club sont bien là, mais rien sur Steam, c'est bizarre...


Étrange en effet. J'ai pourtant bien eu les succès Steam en faisait le jeu il y a 6 années de cela.  ::blink::

----------


## Paradox

> Fini Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons. 
> Petit jeu fini en 3h, les graphismes sont mignons et l'histoire est pas mal. Le gameplay se concentre principalement sur le contrôle des 2 frères avec une seule manette. Même si c'est pas forcément évident au début, le jeu est quand même assez simple.
> Mais c'était vraiment très bien, je le conseille aux autres joueurs, par contre faut pas être dépressif pour y jouer.
> 
> Merci à Paradox pour cette découverte (qui n'était pas dans mon backlog ), je t'envoi la note de ma future séance de psy.


Je conseille un melange de bromazepam et de vortioxetine, a prendre avec de l'alcool. Ca ira mieux dans 9 mois. De rien.  ::ninja:: 

Mais c'etait une experience videoludique necessaire !  :;):

----------


## ssgmaster

Et hop deuxième jeu fini: *Alan Wake's: American Nightmare* (en environ 3H40)
http://steamcommunity.com/id/SSGmast...0/achievements

Bon Alan Wake Je connaissais déjà, j'avais fait le jeu d'origine sur 360 il y a quelque années donc je savais que ça allait me plaire et en effet ça ma plu. Tellement d'ailleurs que je l'ai fait d'une traite, qu'il est tard, que je bosse demain et que du coup ma session journalière sur Harvest Moon va exceptionnellement sauter  :Emo:  .

----------


## Alab

Bravo !  :Mellow2:

----------


## Kulfy

Comme quelques canards déjà, j'ai commencé ma liste par Inside. 
Et j'ai beaucoup aimé, contrairement à Limbo du même développeur qui s'assimilait davantage à du die and retry et m'avait plutôt ennuyé.
L'univers (glauque comme c'est pas permis) est bien plus intéressant et le boulot sur le son est remarquable : les aboiements qui se rapprochent, la musique angoissante à souhait lorsque la créature aquatique se rapproche, les couinements du blob... ::love:: 

Je vais enchaîner sur un peu de plateforme cette fois (140), le trailer  claquait pas mal !

----------


## Haraban

Bon, ben de mon coté, même si je le trouve très cool, je n'arrive pas à avancer dans *System Shock 2*. 
Il y a pleins de mécaniques dedans qui ont été reprise depuis, en mieux je trouve, les graphismes sont sympa mais c'est quand même d'une autre époque, je comprend pas grand chose à ce que je dois faire à cause de l'anglais non sous-titré (même des sous titres en anglais m'auraient suffit mais là, oral only c'est tendu ^^). Reste surtout l'ambiance et le coté "catastrophe sur un vaisseau" qui me poussent à continuer par petites touches, mais je doute fortement de le finir d'ici la fin de l'event.

----------


## Baalim

> Bon, ben de mon coté, même si je le trouve très cool, je n'arrive pas à avancer dans *System Shock 2*. 
> Il y a pleins de mécaniques dedans qui ont été reprise depuis, en mieux je trouve, les graphismes sont sympa mais c'est quand même d'une autre époque, je comprend pas grand chose à ce que je dois faire à cause de l'anglais non sous-titré (même des sous titres en anglais m'auraient suffit mais là, oral only c'est tendu ^^). Reste surtout l'ambiance et le coté "catastrophe sur un vaisseau" qui me poussent à continuer par petites touches, mais je doute fortement de le finir d'ici la fin de l'event.


T'es sûr pour les sous-titres ?
J'ai l'impression d'en avoir sur ma version cd à l'époque.

Ah :
https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=9508.0

Et la vf

http://www.rpgfrance.com/taverne-top...system-shock-2

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Fini le premier acte de Kentucky Route Zero.

Euh, y'a du Gameplay quand même à un moment? C'est esthétiquement super léché, et les dialogues sont très sympa, après, je demande pas The Witcher 3, mais bon, le highlight de cet épisode, ca a été vers la fin quand je me suis paumé dans une mine, et après, j'avais le choix de l'ordre d'ouverture entre TROIS BOUQUINS§§§§

Vu qu'il est pas trop long, je vais surement le finir, mais j'ai peur de passer à côté de pas mal de subtilités du scénario

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Fini le premier acte de Kentucky Route Zero.
> 
> Euh, y'a du Gameplay quand même à un moment? C'est esthétiquement super léché, et les dialogues sont très sympa, après, je demande pas The Witcher 3, mais bon, le highlight de cet épisode, ca a été vers la fin quand je me suis paumé dans une mine, et après, j'avais le choix de l'ordre d'ouverture entre TROIS BOUQUINS§§§§
> 
> Vu qu'il est pas trop long, je vais surement le finir, mais j'ai peur de passer à côté de pas mal de subtilités du scénario


C'est le jeu qui a failli tuer Gordor lors du premier event...

----------


## Haraban

> T'es sûr pour les sous-titres ?
> J'ai l'impression d'en avoir sur ma version cd à l'époque.
> 
> Ah :
> https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=9508.0
> 
> Et la vf
> 
> http://www.rpgfrance.com/taverne-top...system-shock-2


J'ai du bidouiller un peu mais les sous titres fonctionnent, merci  :;):  .

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai commencé This War of Mine hier soir, j'ai trouvé ça un peu lent, mais sympa. Bon faut dire que j'ai pas du tout l'habitude des jeux de gestion, donc c'est un rythme à prendre j'imagine.

J'ai joué deux heures d'une traite, une semaine d'écoulée dans le jeu et aucun drame à signaler. Là j'ai qu'une envie, c'est de m'y remettre, ce qui est plutôt bon signe  ::P:

----------


## Olima

> Comme quelques canards déjà, j'ai commencé ma liste par Inside. 
> Et j'ai beaucoup aimé, contrairement à Limbo du même développeur qui s'assimilait davantage à du die and retry et m'avait plutôt ennuyé.
> L'univers (glauque comme c'est pas permis) est bien plus intéressant et le boulot sur le son est remarquable : les aboiements qui se rapprochent, la musique angoissante à souhait lorsque la créature aquatique se rapproche, les couinements du blob...
> 
> Je vais enchaîner sur un peu de plateforme cette fois (140), le trailer  claquait pas mal !


Content que tu aies bien aimé Inside. 140 est très bien aussi, c'est court et miimaliste donc c'est le genre de truc qu'on oublie facilement dans le backlog, mais c'est vraiment très cool, y'a un côté presque rythm game... Le développeur a fait THOTH aussi je crois, qui est également très bien mais plus ardu pour moi, je suis pas arrivé à le boucler.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fini le premier acte de Kentucky Route Zero.
> 
> Euh, y'a du Gameplay quand même à un moment? C'est esthétiquement super léché, et les dialogues sont très sympa, après, je demande pas The Witcher 3, mais bon, le highlight de cet épisode, ca a été vers la fin quand je me suis paumé dans une mine, et après, j'avais le choix de l'ordre d'ouverture entre TROIS BOUQUINS§§§§
> 
> Vu qu'il est pas trop long, je vais surement le finir, mais j'ai peur de passer à côté de pas mal de subtilités du scénario


Le premier acte c'est Fast and Furious comparé à la suite...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai commencé par la fin avec mon jeu bonus, _Inside_, que je viens de terminer après un peu plus de 4h de jeu. 
> Pour la preuve j'ai préféré éviter la capture d'écran sur l'image finale du jeu sur laquelle se déroule le générique de fin car c'est un spoil, mais le temps de jeu et les dates des succès sur mon profil devront faire l'affaire.
> C'était extrêmement glauque et encore plus simple que _Limbo_ pour les énigmes, mais très inventif et agréable à parcourir. 
> Merci Yaaa : je suis heureux d'avoir lancé ce jeu plein de flotte !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour *TSP*, je l'ai gardé sur mon disque et j'ai rejoué hier pour tester d'autres chemins, je suis tombé sur la fin "Confus", j'étais mort de rire tout le long. Le narrateur est excellent. J'ai aussi fait la fin dans 

Spoiler Alert! 


le placard à balai, où le narrateur finit par se dire que le joueur doit être mort et hurle pour que quelqu'un apporte un autre joueur devant l'ordi  :^_^: 


Bref, je crois que je vais encore le garder un peu pour tester ce qu'on peut faire, c'est une très bonne découverte, il était temps que j'y joue, merci.

Pour *Gone Home*, je l'ai fini en fait, c'est très court d'ailleurs, mais j'ai trouvé très bof, j'ai pas du tout accroché à l'histoire qu'il faut deviner via les indices trouvés partout, mais je crois que les walking simulator sans aucun gameplay c'est pas fait pour moi.

Pour *Sonic*, c'est de la plateforme énervée, je dois être trop vieux pour ce genre de trucs, ça va trop vite, et je suis arrivé dans des zones avec de l'eau, j'arrive pas à en sortir et je crève en boucle. J'ai passé 30 min seulement dessus, mais 30 min à m'nerver, c'est pas le but de l'event  :;): 

Et pour *Max Payne*, j'ai regardé sur le net, le problème de succès est assez répandu, certains conseils de réinstaller le jeu, je tenterai ce soir. Sinon tant pis, je jouerai sans les succès, c'est pas bien grave en soit. J'ai fini les 4 premiers chapitres et je trouve ça très bien pour le moment, bien que très violent par moment.

----------


## Hyeud

> T'es un peu lourd toi non ?


 ::O: 
On se connait pas, alors, je vais faire comme si t'avais rien, dit, ton message est extrêmement déplacé et complètement crétin, merci de ne pas recommencer, je supporte pas les lourdaux sans humour.

----------


## salakis

> On se connait pas, alors, je vais faire comme si t'avais rien, dit, ton message est extrêmement déplacé et complètement crétin, merci de ne pas recommencer, je supporte pas les lourdaux sans humour.


Tu decouvre Alab?  ::rolleyes:: 

Tout ce que tu pourras dire sera retenu comme micro aggression, merci de te taire et accepter la bien pensance de l'ordre nouveau.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon coté backlog... Putain to the moon je jette l'eponge  :Boom:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bon, je transmettrai... En ajoutant quelques insultes


Il dit que t'es un connard  ::ninja::  Sinon on peut savoir quand quelqu'un nous a mis en ignore list?  ::o: 




> Un site c'est toujours mieux, surtout si on peut l'utiliser pour les backlog events à l'avenir. Mais bon, ça m'a l'air d'être pas mal de boulot d'aller trifouiller avec l'api steam et blaeo qui n'a peut être même pas d'api?


Laisse donc faire les jeunes, ils ont tout plein de temps à utiliser pour découvrir plein de choses et rendre service aux vieux qui tentent d'atteindre le plus vite possible la retraite  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'a écrit Rouxbarbe ?
Je l'ai mis en ignore list.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Y a Baalim qui écrit des trucs mais avec le machin d'ignore list je peux pas lire, vous pouvez m'aider?  ::wacko:: 

Sinon chapeau à ceux qui ont déjà torché un ou plusieurs jeux de leur backlog, l'event commence fort!  :Clap:

----------


## Carnod

Quand 2 personnes sont mutuellement en ignore list, que se passe til ? Et quesque d'être ignoré dans la france d'après guerre ?

----------


## ssgmaster

> Bravo !


En même Alan Wake ça se joue tout seul donc il n'y a pas de mérite  :^_^:  .

----------


## Flad

> Quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'a écrit Rouxbarbe ?
> Je l'ai mis en ignore list.


Des trucs sur ta maman, comme quoi il l'a bien connu env. 9 mois avant ta naissance.
 ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y a Baalim qui écrit des trucs mais avec le machin d'ignore list je peux pas lire, vous pouvez m'aider?


Des trucs sur ta maman, comme quoi il l'a bien connu env. 9 mois avant ta naissance.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Papa! Fiston!

Flad  :Emo:

----------


## Paradox

> Et quesque d'être ignoré dans la france d'après guerre ?


Etre un citoyen lambda.

----------


## Paradox

J'en avais parle quelques mois avant l'event et pour faire simple, pas mal de personnes trouvaient ca overkill.

Moi je suis totalement pour.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'en avais parle quelques mois avant l'event et pour faire simple, pas mal de personnes trouvaient ca overkill.
> 
> Moi je suis totalement pour.


J'ai envie de te répondre : bien au contraire, mais je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. De faire un site ?

----------


## Baalim

> Des trucs sur ta maman, comme quoi il l'a bien connu env. 9 mois avant ta naissance.
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Des trucs sur ta maman, comme quoi il l'a bien connu env. 9 mois avant ta naissance.


Ah la charogne !  :Boom: 
On avait dit pas les mamans !  :Emo: 

En plus, c'est pas possible. Chuis pas roux  ::ninja:: 

Bon, à part ça, j'avance tranquillement dans Shardlight (saleté de puzzles) et un peu plus vite dans Night in the woods qui s'avère aussi plaisant et décalé que je l'imaginais et l'espérais.

----------


## Olima

Quant à moi j'ai bien avancé sur Killer is Dead. Mis à part le mini jeu de drague bien con et vraiment nul (autant jouer à hunie pop ou deep space waifu), le jeu est toujours cool, même si les combats deviennent un peu répétitifs à la longue et que le scénar en lui même ne soit pas non plus hyper passionnant (c'est plus un prétexte à un déluge de WTF stylé, à base de vampires, de face cachée de la lune et de catcheur roi en slip doré). Autre défaut : les chargements à répétition, après chaque séquence animée ou avant chaque boss. Bref j'arrive vers la fin et pour l'instant, c'est un bon 7/10, un jeu tout à fait recommandable mais pas incontournable à cause de plusieurs détails emmerdants. 
A noter : y'a plusieurs scènes de licornes, pour les amateurs.

----------


## Diantre

Ach, merde ! Cette nuit, pendant que je dormais, mon index droit somnambule a cliqué dans tous les sens, d'abord pour acheter Subnautica, puis le télécharger, puis le lancer... Le salaud, il me met au pied du mur. Je suis obligé d'y jouer avant que ça ne devienne un énième jeu au fond de mon backlog. Dur  ::ninja:: 

Bon, on est que le 5, j'aurai bien le temps de caser encore 1 ou 2 jeux de l'event d'ici la fin du mois.

----------


## Jowy92

Ah vraiment j'ai du mal avec Undertale. J'accroche pas au jeu. Pourtant l'histoire est pas mal et pleine de blagues mais... je ne sais pas ça ne colle pas.

En plus là je suis 3h20 de jeu et je suis bloqué à un boss qui me tue non stop... Raaahhhh ça m'agace !

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai envie de te répondre : bien au contraire, mais je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. De faire un site ?


En gros, j'avais juste propose de faire un truc dedie pour l'event, (un script, un site ou autre) pour faciliter l'organisation de l'event (et tout ce que ca peut apporter comme fonctionnalites supplementaires - stats, historique, etc).

----------


## Ruvon

> En gros, j'avais juste propose de faire un truc dedie pour l'event, (un script, un site ou autre) pour faciliter l'organisation de l'event (et tout ce que ca peut apporter comme fonctionnalites supplementaires - stats, historique, etc).


Ok. Vu que tu postais deux messages à la suite sans rapport entre eux, j'avoue que j'ai eu l'impression que tu causais tout seul :



 ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, j'ai terminé le premier jeu de ma liste, *Oxenfree*, et j'ai vraiment bien aimé. Une histoire captivante, de bons dialogues et un visuel de toute beauté (comme quoi, pas besoin de dépenser des millions sur un moteur de jeu, la modélisation des personnages et l'animation).

La preuve :



Le suivant de ma liste, c'est SOMA, mais je pense pas le commencer ce soir...

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais enfin moi je suis sur Shardlight, alors je suis d'accord les graphismes on s'en fout mais les résolutions basses ça pique les yeux quand même.

----------


## Akodo

Bon après quelqueS morts pitoyables sur Spelunky (j'ai quand même presque débloqué le raccourci du 3eme monde), je vais faire une pause et me lancer un petit FEZ, ça a l'air plus reposant.  ::ninja::

----------


## ssgmaster

Honnêtement les raccourcis dans Spelunky ça ne sert pas à grand chose à part se rendre le jeu encore plus difficile car sans item valable. T'es mieux de farmer l'argent dès le début pour la combinaison fusil + jet pack (ou cape)... Ou y aller bourrin avec les marchants et les bombes pour farmer les items  :;):  . 

Spoiler Alert! 


D'ailleurs pense à sacrifier un max de truc sur les autel (vivant de préférence).

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ouais enfin moi je suis sur Shardlight, alors je suis d'accord les graphismes on s'en fout mais les résolutions basses ça pique les yeux quand même.


Si tu veux de la basse résolution, tu devrais essayer The Last Door. A côté de celui là (qui est un bon point'n click), Shardlight est un chef-d'oeuvre graphique  ::):

----------


## Paradox

> Ok. Vu que tu postais deux messages à la suite sans rapport entre eux, j'avoue que j'ai eu l'impression que tu causais tout seul :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/02/05/2b65...e79825b569.jpg


Personne ne m'aime, c'est pour ca.  ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

Bon ben voilà, un petit game over au bout de 19 jours dans This War of Mine. Au début j'accrochais bien, mais au bout d'un moment tout le monde est malade ou blessé (à cause des attaques nocturnes incessantes) et ça devient un peu gavant...

Je vais quand même refaire une partie, je devrais tenir plus longtemps grâce aux mécaniques de jeu avec lesquelles je me suis familiarisé, mais si j'arrive pas à vraiment m'améliorer ça risque de devenir rasoir.

----------


## Paradox

> Bon ben voilà, un petit game over au bout de 19 jours dans This War of Mine. Au début j'accrochais bien, mais au bout d'un moment tout le monde est malade ou blessé (à cause des attaques nocturnes incessantes) et ça devient un peu gavant...
> 
> Je vais quand même refaire une partie, je devrais tenir plus longtemps grâce aux mécaniques de jeu avec lesquelles je me suis familiarisé, mais si j'arrive pas à vraiment m'améliorer ça risque de devenir rasoir.


Protips : repare les trous dans la structure de la maison et laisse quelqu'un faire le guet (avec une arme de preference).

----------


## jopopoe

Bah j'avais fait les deux, mais les attaques passaient quand même régulièrement...

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai presque fini The Walking Dead, mais 'tin Lee 

Spoiler Alert! 


s'est fait mordre par un zombie

 et Clémentine 

Spoiler Alert! 


s'est fait enlever par un gros méchant pas beau

, donc je veux plus continuer  ::cry::

----------


## Makusu

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaanhhanhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan! 



Spoiler Alert! 






...euhum... Vous pouvez reprendre le cours normal de votre activité... Bonne nuit à tous.

PS Kulfy: J'avance tout doucement et sereinement dans super Hexagon. Finalement c'est pas mal...

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai terminé *Blocks That Matter* (la preuve en succès : Tetrobot saves the day) !

J'ai trouvé ça moyen. Effectivement, plutôt très facile si on ne cherche pas a récupérer les secrets. Encore une fois l'habillage m'ennuie, les dialogues sont mal écrits (ou mal traduits), et la "difficulté" sur la fin vient plutôt du fait que les niveaux sont longs (et qu'on recommence à zéro si on se plante) plutôt que durs...

J'ai quand même lancé les 5 premiers niveaux "bonus" (sur 10 je crois) avant de laisser tomber parce que je foirais mon coup à cause d'un problème de timing...

Je suis un peu dur, dans le fond je n'ai pas passé un mauvais moment et j'ai même envie de (re)lancer la suite pour voir si ce que je reproche à Blocks That Matter a été gommé dans Tetrobot & Co, mais le jeu ne me laissera clairement pas de grands souvenirs.

----------


## Nams

Je viens également de finir *Oxenfree* ! Il m'a bien plu, l'ambiance est top et même assez angoissante par moments. Dommage qu'il soit un peu lent (les déplacements prennent des heures), ça n'encourage pas à relancer une partie pour obtenir tous les succès.

La preuve : 



Maintenant je penser passer sur This War of Mine (pour tester un genre auquel je ne suis pas trop habituée) et Undertale (parce que c'est une honte que je ne l'aie pas encore testé...).

----------


## Kulfy

Courage Makusu, plus que 5  :Fourbe: 






> Encore une fois l'habillage m'ennuie, *les dialogues sont mal écrits (ou mal traduits)*, et la "difficulté" sur la fin vient plutôt du fait que les niveaux sont longs (et qu'on recommence à zéro si on se plante) plutôt que durs...


Dommage, le studio Swing Swing Submarine est français  ::XD:: 


Sinon, j'ai terminé 140 ce soir, mélange de plateforme et de jeu de rythme, c'était pas désagréable.
J'ai vu que tu n'avais pas fait le 4ème niveau Olima, fais-le à l'occas', il est bien sympa. Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi le 'Main game' se termine à la fin du troisième...il a peut-être été rajouté par la suite ?
Ca m'a fait penser à Electronic Super Joy qui traîne dans mon backlog lui aussi (en plus pépère quand même).
Bon par contre, pour les succès demandant un run deathless de chaque niveau...une autre fois peut-être  :Sweat: 

Prochain arrêt : Steamworld Heist !

----------


## Paradox

> Bah j'avais fait les deux, mais les attaques passaient quand même régulièrement...


Ah oui, j'oubliais le renforcement de la porte.

----------


## Orkestra

> Courage Makusu, plus que 5 
> Dommage, le studio Swing Swing Submarine est français


Je ne savais pas... Pas d'excuse pour eux du coup.
(ceci dit, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que certains studios francophones travaillent directement en anglais pour toucher un public plus large. Et si tu écris en anglais, ben repasser en français c'est un travail de trad', même si c'est ta langue maternelle  :;): )

Dans la foulée j'ai terminé le deuxième épisode de *Stories Untold*, qui n'est toujours pas dans ma vraie liste pour l'event mais j'accroche vraiment à fond à l'idée de mini séquences de jeux/d'histoire comme ça, ça fonctionne vraiment bien je trouve.
J'ai aussi commencé *Grim Fandango*, un classique que je n'ai jamais fait. Au bout d'une petite demi-heure de jeu, l'ambiance a l'air réussie, j'espère juste que je ne me lasserai pas avant la fin...

*edit :* et avec Galgu qui vient de m'envoyer un MP pour me dire qu'il avait terminé Outland, on arrive à 35 jeux terminés, soit autant que lors de l'event dernier en un mois ! Bon, on est 2,7 fois plus nombreux et les premiers jours de l'event sont souvent ceux durant lesquels on termine le plus de jeux, mais quand même, ça démarre fort !

----------


## Galgu

J'ai terminé *Outland* (preuve : http://steamcommunity.com/id/galgu/s...0/achievements)

C'était ... pas terrible. Un jeu d'aventure simpliste, au décor quasi unique, et dont le plus grand défaut est sa rigidité. Histoire oubliable. Pas grand chose à en retirer...

Boss final bien plus complexe que le reste du jeu..

Je suis peut être un peu dur, mais j'ai joué à tellement de bons metroidvania (n'appelez pas celui là comme ça, mais il a voulu en faire partie), que celui là arrive dernier sans difficulté.

Mais bon c'est fait et on peut passer à la suite ! Je vais jouer à Snake pass puis enchainer sur mon 2e jeu de l'event.

Edit :

J'ai lancé *Octodad* par curiosité, et je l'ai terminé   ! (preuve : http://steamcommunity.com/id/galgu/s...0/achievements) c'était court mais très sympa, très original. Content de l'avoir fait, je  ferai pas à 100% mais j'ai trouvé que c'était beaucoup plus maniable que prévu !

----------


## Olima

> Quant à moi j'ai bien avancé sur Killer is Dead. Mis à part le mini jeu de drague bien con et vraiment nul (autant jouer à hunie pop ou deep space waifu), le jeu est toujours cool, même si les combats deviennent un peu répétitifs à la longue et que le scénar en lui même ne soit pas non plus hyper passionnant (c'est plus un prétexte à un déluge de WTF stylé, à base de vampires, de face cachée de la lune et de catcheur roi en slip doré). Autre défaut : les chargements à répétition, après chaque séquence animée ou avant chaque boss. Bref j'arrive vers la fin et pour l'instant, c'est un bon 7/10, un jeu tout à fait recommandable mais pas incontournable à cause de plusieurs détails emmerdants. 
> A noter : y'a plusieurs scènes de licornes, pour les amateurs.


Bon voilà j'ai bouclé le jeu en mode normal en 8h30. C'était cool, même si je comprends pas toujours ce qui se passe pendant les combats (dans le style alternance d'enchaînement/ de parades ou d'esquives, je trouve que les Batman par exemple sont moins brouillon).  Conseillé aux fans de Suda 51, de Atsushi Kaneko, voire de Jojo's bizarre Adventure, de beat'em all ou de délires tarantinesques, et qui n'ont pas peur d'une petite louche de fan service bien gras... Mais ces putains de chargements...
Bon, à voir si je désinstalle où si je refais quelques missions en essayant de débloquer des costumes sexy pour mes partenaires.
Ensuite je vais sûrement continuer avec Indiana Jones qui a l'air bien marrant.

----------


## Olima

> Sinon, j'ai terminé 140 ce soir, mélange de plateforme et de jeu de rythme, c'était pas désagréable.
> J'ai vu que tu n'avais pas fait le 4ème niveau Olima, fais-le à l'occas', il est bien sympa. Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi le 'Main game' se termine à la fin du troisième...il a peut-être été rajouté par la suite ?


Ah tiens je croyais pourtant avoir bouclé le jeu moi... Bon ben tant mieux alors, si y'a du rab, je prends !

----------


## Kulfy

Ah ben oui, ils ont rajouté un 4ème niveau le 20 juin 2017...quatre ans après la sortie du jeu  ::O:

----------


## Olima

En plus de faire un bon jeu ils sont sympas les mecs, ça m'émeut...

----------


## salakis

> En plus de faire un bon jeu ils sont sympas les mecs, ça m'émeut...

----------


## Olima

Bel emeu !
Bon j'ai tenté rapidos The Bard's Tale aussi, mais c'est pas trop ma came. Déjà, je suis pas trop med-fan en général, là le jeu a pris un petit coup de vieux je trouve, et sur ma machine en tout cas semble bien grippé (les scènes mettent trois plombent à avancer, etc). Je me sens pas d'attaque, on verra si je finis le reste...

----------


## Hyeud

Arf dommage, car c'est une perle de narration humoristique, mais je comprends qu'on accroche pas vu son grand âge.

----------


## Nicibg

Pour ma part j'ai commencé oxenfree, j'suis peu déçu aprés tous les commentaires dithyrambiques que j'ai vu.
L'histoire ne parait pas spécialement originale, les aller-retour m'ennuient, mais bon je le terminerai histoire de le rayer de mon backlog.

J'ai aussi commencé shadow complex remastered, et là aussi j'ai été déçu : j'aime bien les metroidvania, mais dans un castlevania où tu vas avoir des mécanismes rpg, des armes, des objets, des magies, tu vas devoir faire gaffe à ton placement, etc ...
là, tout ça est remplacé par des phases de shoot inintéressantes x). les premiers boss n'ont soit pas de partern particulier, il suffit de bourriner les grenades, soit sont inintéressants, genre tirer sur des conduits pour faire monter le niveau de l'eau 10 fois d'affilé et une fois l'eau en haut, le boss se noie x)

En plus de ça, j'ai un bug qui fait que mon prochain objectif n'est pas affiché correctement et donc aucune idée où je dois me rendre, j'ai le choix entre re-parcourir l'intégralité de la carte que j'ai découverte, ou regarder une soluce  ::(:

----------


## Paradox

J'ai plus ou moins fini Human Ressource Machine : je l'avais abandonne dans un coin et je me suis souvenu pourquoi.

C'est sympa de voir la resolution que l'on peut apporter a chaque niveau mais des que l'on commence a voir des problemes vraiment complexes c'est une purge a lire : on ne sait plus ou on est, quel cas on traite, bref ca devient du masochisme sur la fin. Reste que ce n'est pas si desagreable que ca et que l'on parle de vrais concepts (electroniques, informatiques), ca ajoute a l'univers un cote decale (qui l'est deja pas mal). Je vais essayer de finir les niveaux optionnels mais ca n'a pas l'air gagne.

Sinon, la preuve l'achievement "end program" : http://steamcommunity.com/id/paradox...0/achievements

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pour ma part j'ai commencé oxenfree, j'suis peu déçu aprés tous les commentaires dithyrambiques que j'ai vu.
> L'histoire ne parait pas spécialement originale, les aller-retour m'ennuient, mais bon je le terminerai histoire de le rayer de mon backlog.


Ce n'est pas tant l'histoire que l'atmosphère qui m'a touché, perso. J'ai aussi trouvé les personnages attachants et les possibilités d'interaction (dialogues sans réponse obligée) plutôt prenantes. Je te rejoins par contre sur les allers-retours.

----------


## Haraban

En parallèle de *System Shock 2*, j'ai tenté ma chance sur *To The Moon*. Au bout de quinze minutes, je peux dire que ça risque fort de ne pas être possible. Il faut lire des dialogues sans fin et qui m’apparaissent sans saveur, et puis RPG Maker quoi... Quelle horreur ce machin.

----------


## Wulfstan

J'ai terminé Mark of the Ninja (Fated est le succès de fin du jeu) en 23h selon Steam, et en ayant fini tous les succès qui étaient à ma portée dans le temps imparti, ceux restant étant ceux du DLC que je ne possède pas et le fameux "Tu as fini le jeu, bien, maintenant re-finis-le en une difficulté supérieure".

J'ai été agréablement surpris, je pensais qu'avec mes grosses pattounes je galérerais plus que ça, mais ce plateformer d'infiltration se fait plutôt facilement. J'ai mis quelques niveaux à entrer dedans mais j'ai fini par prendre un grand plaisir à terroriser des gardes en pendant leurs coéquipiers à des lampadaires et à les regarder fusiller leur chien de terreur.  ::ninja:: 

Sans l'event, ce n'est vraiment pas un jeu que j'aurais réussi à lancer et à finir, donc bonne expérience. Je pense même acheter le DLC après l’événement pour essayer de le finir à 100%.

Et avant d'enchaîner sur *Hotline Miami*, je vais d'abord aller me reposer sur *The Wolf Among Us*.  ::):

----------


## RomTaka

> J'ai terminé *Blocks That Matter* (la preuve en succès : Tetrobot saves the day) !
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça moyen. Effectivement, plutôt très facile si on ne cherche pas a récupérer les secrets. Encore une fois l'habillage m'ennuie, les dialogues sont mal écrits (ou mal traduits), et la "difficulté" sur la fin vient plutôt du fait que les niveaux sont longs (et qu'on recommence à zéro si on se plante) plutôt que durs...
> 
> J'ai quand même lancé les 5 premiers niveaux "bonus" (sur 10 je crois) avant de laisser tomber parce que je foirais mon coup à cause d'un problème de timing...
> 
> Je suis un peu dur, dans le fond je n'ai pas passé un mauvais moment et j'ai même envie de (re)lancer la suite pour voir si ce que je reproche à Blocks That Matter a été gommé dans Tetrobot & Co, mais le jeu ne me laissera clairement pas de grands souvenirs.


Perso, j'avais laissé tomber le jeu du fait d'un gros défaut que je lui trouvais et que tu lui reproches aussi : devoir recommencer de zéro quand tu te plantes, ce qui devient d'autant plus lourd que les niveaux s'allongent au fur et à mesure, alors qu'un système de checkpoint ou de rewind aurait été tellement plus efficace du point de vue du _game design_.
J'ai aussi *Tetrobot & co* dans mon backlog et je suis curieux de voir s'il est mieux pensé (pour un prochain event du backlog !).

----------


## Makusu

Wouok j'était à deux doigts de lâcher the swapper parce que je pensais n'avoir même pas fini le premier chapitre. En fait les succès (numérotés de I à X) ce sont les 10 salles secrètes. Bien joué les devs!
Bon du coup je ne doit pas être loin de la fin et c'est pltôt cool mais pas assez pour chercher ces fameuses salles en plus de la fin.

----------


## PG 13

> Bel emeu !
> Bon j'ai tenté rapidos The Bard's Tale aussi, mais c'est pas trop ma came. Déjà, je suis pas trop med-fan en général, là le jeu a pris un petit coup de vieux je trouve, et sur ma machine en tout cas semble bien grippé (les scènes mettent trois plombent à avancer, etc). Je me sens pas d'attaque, on verra si je finis le reste...


Graphiquement c' est dur et le gameplay est loin d' être révolutionnaire, par contre c' est le jeu le plus drôle auquel j' ai joué de toute ma vie. 

 Pourtant j' ai fait Monkey Island, Leisure Suit Larry et Le Baton de la vérité. J' aime tellement ce jeu que j' ai même écrit un modeste article dessus sur un autre forum.... ça me rajeunit pas d' ailleurs  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bon ! Je continue d'apprivoiser *Fallout: New Vegas*, lentement (9h au compteur, déjà) mais sûrement. Je dois dire que ça commence à être prenant, pour un peu je trouverais presque le paysage agréable à l'oeil (en tout cas, l'immersion commence à fonctionner) ; rien, en revanche, ne sauvera l'interface.
J'ai encore un peu de mal à évaluer la difficulté des combats : le côté FPS m'induit souvent à me lancer en mode "j'ai un flingue, ils ont des têtes, ça va bien se passer" sans me soucier suffisamment du versant RPG et du niveau effectif de mes adversaires.

A ce propos, 

Spoiler Alert! 


en découvrant le carnage à Nipton, et vu que j'ai décidé de la jouer "Good Guy", je ne pouvais pas décemment laisser la Legion se barrer tranquillou en m'épargnant comme témoin. J'ai donc décidé de canarder Vulpes Inculta et sa clique direct, et j'ai même réussi à en venir à bout (sur un malentendu, sans doute). Voilà qui me place d'emblée en très mauvais termes avec un antagoniste vraiment puissant. Ca n'a pas (encore) fait de moi un héros auprès des NCR pour autant, on verra sur le moyen terme si j'ai bien fait de sortir des rails.

 En tout cas, j'apprécie bien ce libre arbitre laissé au joueur, et ça donne le vertige d'imaginer toutes les orientations possibles dans chaque situation, et leurs conséquences à long terme...

----------


## Makusu

Kulfyyyy, qu'est ce que tu m'a faiiiiit! Enlève moi ça putain! Ce jeu est une drogue!!!

----------


## acdctabs

> Kulfyyyy, qu'est ce que tu m'a faiiiiit! Enlève moi ça putain! Ce jeu est une drogue!!!
> 
> https://lerf9a.ch.files.1drv.com/y4m...&cropmode=none


Putain je l'ai réinstallé du coup, je me souviens pourquoi je l'avais viré. C'est méga stressant, je galère trop ^^

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai commencé SOMA (> 1h dessus) et c'est plutôt bien pour l'instant. J'avais peur que ça soit trop stressant, mais pour l'instant ça va  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai commencé SOMA (> 1h dessus) et c'est plutôt bien pour l'instant. J'avais peur que ça soit trop stressant, mais pour l'instant ça va


Attends un peu  ::siffle::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Attends un peu


On verra, mais j'ai déjà croisé du monde. Je sais que je ne suis pas seul. J'ai lancé une version normale, pas la version "Balade de santé" qui a été ajouté récemment.

----------


## maxtidus10

Deuxième jeu fini dans ma liste : Gone Home

Preuve : Screenshoot du générique de fin

Deuxième jeu que je finis pour l'event du backlog de février 2018 de canard PC, il n'était pas très long, et je l'ai fini en moins de 3H en mettant un patch FR non officiel puisque les devs n'ont pas fait de VF pour leur jeu. Bon je n'ai pas grand-chose à dire sur ce titre, dans son genre il est sans doute pas mauvais, le doublage des quelques passages parlés sont très bons, l'ambiance est assez bien retranscrite… Mais je me suis quand même fait chier… Il n'y a aucun gameplay si ce n'est marcher et appuyer sur le clique gauche en pointant une lettre… Lire, et écouter quand il y a un enregistrement audio qui se lance. C'est tout, rien de plus. Alors tout ça sert une sorte d'histoire que l'on découvre petit à petit, qui n'est pas inintéressante, mais qui ne justifie pas 3h d'attente pour un dénouement convenu et décevant. A côté de ça j'ai quand même voulu le finir à fond en trouvant absolument tout ce qu'il y avait à trouver et donc j'ai bien fouillé. Bon je ne suis sans doute pas fan des walking simulator, je préfère regarder un film quitte à ne pas jouer, et l'histoire y sera sans doute mieux développée.

----------


## Olima

> Graphiquement c' est dur et le gameplay est loin d' être révolutionnaire, par contre c' est le jeu le plus drôle auquel j' ai joué de toute ma vie. 
> 
>  Pourtant j' ai fait Monkey Island, Leisure Suit Larry et Le Baton de la vérité. J' aime tellement ce jeu que j' ai même écrit un modeste article dessus sur un autre forum.... ça me rajeunit pas d' ailleurs


Non mais je vous entends, le jeu a l'air en effet assez marrant hein, c'est juste la lenteur des animations qui m'endort un peu. Je verrai après Indiana Jones qui me tente plus pour l'instant. J'ai lancé Fallout 1 aussi pour voir et c'est pas tout jeune non plus (par contre j'ai envie de refaire une partie de Fallout New Vegas. Et de 140. Et de Super Hexagon. 'Tain c'est contagieux cet event...)

----------


## Carnod

Ayé fini ben there, dan that. C'était cool.
Fun et court. Bon après ça reste dans la veine du "je prends la colle, je la mets sur la poele et je fais une soucoupe volante avec un parapluie" mais c'était fun.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le seul truc qui m'a guéri de Super Hexagon, c'est les plantages au démarrage... mais c'est vrai que l'event me donne furieusement envie de réinstaller. Rhaa

----------


## Orkestra

Sinon ya *VVVVVV* du même créateur qui est un super jeu, pas très long à finir, et qui a même une phase (aussi dispo dans un mode à part du jeu normal) pour jouer à qui c'est qui tient le plus longtemps !

----------


## Kulfy

Je trouve le Super Gravitron de VVVVVV (le mode de jeu dont tu parles) autrement plus difficile que Super Hexagon...jamais dépassé les 30 secondes dans ce mode de jeu.
C'est tout l'inverse d'Hexagon en fait, quand tu le regardes, tu te dis que ça n'a pas l'air bien sorcier, et dès que tu fais un pas dedans...tu te prends un carré dans la tronche.  ::cry::

----------


## Orkestra

Je veux juste clamer encore et encore mon amour pour VVVVVV, je n'aime ni le Gravitron ni Super Hexagon en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Je veux juste clamer encore et encore mon amour pour VVVVVV, je n'aime ni le Gravitron ni Super Hexagon en fait


Oui mais sois raisonnable, c'est pas terrible VVVVVV.  ::ninja::

----------


## videogameur

Je viens de finir _SUPERHOT_. Pas vraiment ce à quoi je m'attendais d'après la démo faite il y a quelques années, mais une chouette expérience tout de même. J'ai pris plaisir à parcourir cet atypique FPS, merci pour la suggestion !
Voici mes succès pour la preuve.




> Pour *TSP*, je l'ai gardé sur mon disque et j'ai rejoué hier pour tester d'autres chemins, je suis tombé sur la fin "Confus", j'étais mort de rire tout le long. Le narrateur est excellent. J'ai aussi fait la fin dans 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le placard à balai, où le narrateur finit par se dire que le joueur doit être mort et hurle pour que quelqu'un apporte un autre joueur devant l'ordi 
> 
> 
> Bref, je crois que je vais encore le garder un peu pour tester ce qu'on peut faire, c'est une très bonne découverte, il était temps que j'y joue, merci.
> ...


Tout à fait d'accord sur le but de l'event ! Merci pour les retours et bon jeu à toi pour la suite.

----------


## Olima

> je n'aime ni Super Hexagon en fait


Non.
Tu as juste pas assez joué.

----------


## Alab

Et à la fin tu y joueras avec les pieds ou à la guitare.  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

> Non.
> Tu as juste pas assez joué.


Non.
J'ai juste aucune réflexe.
Et c'est pas VVVVVV, alors le jeu vaut-il la peine d'être joué ? Je ne crois pas...

----------


## Wulfstan

> 


Voir un de ses potes IRL ici.  ::w00t:: 

J'avais jamais vu cette vidéo ! Parfait, parfait... Merci bien Alab.

----------


## La Chouette

Fini *The Swapper* (et déjà ajouté sur la spreadsheet, ça te fait moins de boulot, Orkestra :P )

Un jeu d'énigmes assez intéressant : vous pouvez vous cloner (4 clones max, vous en récupérez quand ils meurent d'une chute mortelle ou quand vous leur marchez dessus) et échanger votre place avec celle de vos clones. Avec des boutons un peu partout, des lumières rouges (impossible de swapper si elles sont sur le chemin), des lumières bleues (impossible d'y poser des clones) et des lumières violettes (ça combine les deux). Ce qui est dommage, c'est que bien que les énigmes soient intéressantes et les nouveaux éléments amenés en douceur, les trois quarts des énigmes sont très faciles et le quart restant est difficile. Pas de juste milieu, il y a un brusque saut de difficulté.
Ces énigmes vous permettent de récupérer des orbes. Il y en a 124, mais rassurez vous, si vous les chopez une par une au début, ça passe à trois par trois ensuite, puis à 8 par 8 à la fin (je ne vois honnêtement pas l'intérêt de faire ça, puisque le jeu est relativement linéaire, avec obligation de faire toutes les énigmes pour le finir).
Le scénario est correct, même si toutes les réponses sont révélées assez brutalement à la fin, sans trop de raison. Les Watchers en revanche, sont très gonflants : des cailloux sur votre chemin, dont vous lisez la pensée en passant devant, ce qui vous ralentit à l'extrême le temps de passer. Et ce, à chaque fois. Dans un jeu ou vous devrez passer devant la plupart de ces Watchers deux fois, c'est gonflant, puisque ça brise le rythme pour quelque chose de déjà lu. Les logs sont très (trop) nombreux, et on n'y fait vite plus attention, vu qu'ils sont pour beaucoup peu intéressants.
Quelques problèmes techniques, enfin : obligation de passer en mode compatibility (onglet betas sur Steam) pour jouer, sans ça, mon curseur ne bouge pas. Et lorsque je le lance, la résolution de mon PC change, et c'est énervant de devoir la remettre à chaque fois.
En gros, un jeu court (à peine 4 heures), pas spécialement mauvais (voire bon parfois), mais bourré de détails pas terribles. 6/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Olima

> Non.
> J'ai juste aucune réflexe.
> Et c'est pas VVVVVV, alors le jeu vaut-il la peine d'être joué ? Je ne crois pas...


Tsss c'est pas une question de réflexes mais de transe. (Ca prouve que tu n'as pas assez joué)

----------


## Orkestra

> Fini *The Swapper* (et déjà ajouté sur la spreadsheet, ça te fait moins de boulot, Orkestra :P )


C'est de l'abus de pouvoir !  :Cell: 




> Tsss c'est pas une question de réflexes mais de transe. (Ca prouve que tu n'as pas assez joué)


 :nawak: 

Sinon, pendant que vous étiez tous en train de vous jeter sur VVVVVV et de reconnaître enfin ce grand jeu à sa grande juste valeur, je terminais *Grow Home* en 3h20 à peu près : je m'attendais à un petit jeu basé sur un gimmick rigolo cinq minutes sans plus (grimper en utilisant les gâchettes droite et gauche de la manette pour s'accrocher avec les bras droit et gauche (forcément))... Finalement, même si le jeu n'est pas grand chose de plus que ça, ça fonctionne super bien ! Passé la première demi-heure de jeu, on est assez haut (et on voit super loin en contrebas !) pour avoir une sensation de vertige intéressant, le fait de jouer avec les gâchettes (et de finir par avoir mal aux doigts à force de s'agripper) donne vraiment l'illusion qu'on est le Sylvester Stalone de la grimpette vidéoludique, surfer sur des branches qui poussent est assez grisant et tomber en chute libre de 1300 mètres de haut pour attérir tout en douceur après avoir ouvert son "parachute" à la dernière seconde est hyper gratifiant. Le jeu est plutôt joli voir très joli avec certains effets de lumière, on prend plaisir à l'explorer (j'ai fini avec 99 cristaux sur 100 sans me forcer) et c'est au final une super bonne surprise pour moi !



Petit bémol pour cette fin à la mord-moi-le-noeud qui nous fait le coup du "oui c'est bien, tu as fini le jeu, maintenant est-ce que tu ne veux pas refaire exactement la même chose en cherchant des trucs dont on ne t'avait absolument pas parlé jusqu'ici, ça nous permettrait de rallonger la durée de vie de façon tout à fait artificielle ?"

Merci mais non.

Malgré ça, je le recommande vivement à ceux qui l'auraient enterré au fond de leur backlog ! 

Et la preuve :

----------


## Makusu

Orkestra, enchaine sur Grow up, même chose en plus poussé et moins linéaire, j'ai adoré. (edit: Quand je dis enchaîne c'est dans le sens "un jour si t'as le temps, l'envie, et le flouze" hein. Loin de moi l'idée d'imposer un achat XD)

Du coup je ne savait pas que c'était le créateur de VVVVVV qui avait fait Super Hexagon, je l'ai adoré (Un gros point fort étant la B.O).

Je pense que j'écrirais un paragraphe sur mon expérience avec Super Hexagon à la fin. 

Kulfy je t'ai stalké sur Steam -> 1 an pour finir le succès "Hexagon" quand tu me donne 1 mois. Sadique! ;-)

----------


## Kulfy

J'ai dit que je l'avais fini en 15h, pas que j'avais fait ça en 4 jours  ::P: 
(C'est marrant ça, je ne me souvenais pas que j'avais autant étalé les sessions de jeu...mais les dates des succès ne mentent pas !)

Il me manque le DLC The Outsider pour Steamworld Heist (il a l'air de rajouter des trucs sympas, et ces rajouts se font au fil du jeu, pas à la fin), donc je vais faire l'impasse pour l'instant. Je verrai s'il est soldé sous peu.
En attendant, je vais me rabattre sur Sunless Sea ; je n'ai pas non plus le DLC Zubmariner, mais pour le coup, ils ont l'air de recommander d'y jouer sans pour commencer et se faire la main, donc ça tombe bien.  :^_^:

----------


## Olima

Je veux pas te forcer pour steamworld heist, il y a déjà pas mal de choses à faire sans le DLC qui rajoute un perso (mais tu as déjà pas mal de choix de base) et quelques missions en plus, mais : si le jeu te plait, y'a pas mal de rejouabilité (faire le jeu avec les autres persos, faires les missions au max), donc tu pourras toujours refaire une partie en mode plus difficile avec les ajouts. C'est ce que j'ai fait et c'est ce que je recommande, même (j'aurais refait le jeu quand même tellement j'ai kiffé mais ça m'a fait plaisir d'avoir un peu de nouveau scénar lors de mon second run). Si par contre tu n'accroches pas, ben ça t'économisera le prix du DLC... :3

----------


## Landy0451

Bon j'ai terminé Rochard et c'était assez moyen.

Ya quelques bonnes énigmes après le milieu du jeu mais sinon c'est un peu trop facile et les gunfights sont mous de chez mou.

Néanmoins la mécanique de la gravité marche bien et ya des moments surprenants liés à son utilisation. Mais l'enrobage ne suit pas trop.

Ça se laisse jouer mais ça s'oublie vite.

Je vais aller finir Braid maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

J'ai pas trop le temps de jouer en ce moment, mais j'avance doucement sur Spelunky et FEZ, en simultané. C'est sain d'avoir un jeu de secours entre deux runs foirés de Spelunky !  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai pas trop le temps de jouer en ce moment, mais j'avance doucement sur Spelunky et FEZ, en simultané. C'est sain d'avoir un jeu de secours entre deux runs foirés de Spelunky !


N’hésite pas à passer sur le topic Spelunky si tu veux des conseils, c'est fou comme ce jeu est blindé de subtilités difficiles à appréhender.

----------


## Akodo

Pfouuu ouais ben justement j'en ai marre du marchand, qui me plombe quelques parties bien parties justement. Putain tu pètes dans son échoppes le mec t'étripes sans. Je vais finir par l'éviter comme la peste.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est effectivement le mieux à faire  ::P: 
Si tu vois un marchand et que des ennemis sont pas loin, va-t-en vite.

----------


## Orkestra

*Le point après une semaine d'event :*

On a fini 45 jeux, soit un de moins que lors de la deuxième édition en un mois.Sur 64 inscrits, nous sommes la moitié à avoir terminé au moins un jeu.Il y a donc 32 inscrits moins pressés de finir leurs jeux que Baalim  ::mellow:: Sur 31 inscrits potentiels, seuls trois d'entre ceux qui ont déjà terminé un jeu sont allés s'inscrire sur le gift...Rappel, vous avez jusqu'au 28 février pour vous inscrire au gift, et le lien est dans le MP que je vous ai envoyé en début d'event  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Bon ben voilà je viens de finir This War of Mine pendant ma deuxième partie. Comme quoi ça aide quand on a un peu d'expérience et qu'on avance moins à l'aveuglette. J'ai trouvé ça plutôt addictif même si très répétitif, et l'ambiance sombre est plutôt réussie.

Pas un chef-d’œuvre puisqu'un peu basique niveau gameplay (ça m'a fait pensé à un jeu flash dans le même genre nommé Rebuild), mais un jeu très plaisant néanmoins. Après il ne m'a pas suffisamment plu pour que je m'embête avec les DLC, mais je remercie mon binôme de m'avoir scotché à ce jeu pendant 3 jours  ::P: 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopoe.../achievements/

PS : par contre j'ai eu deux succès à la fin du jeu, et je sais pas la différence entre les deux (Epilogue: We made it! & Epilogue: War is over).

----------


## Galgu

bon jai termine *her story* (http://steamcommunity.com/id/galgu/s.../achievements/) et ben cetait tres sympa. javais bien utilise un papier + crayon comme conseille dans le thread donc ça a bien marche.

----------


## Paradox

> Bon ben voilà je viens de finir This War of Mine pendant ma deuxième partie. Comme quoi ça aide quand on a un peu d'expérience et qu'on avance moins à l'aveuglette. J'ai trouvé ça plutôt addictif même si très répétitif, et l'ambiance sombre est plutôt réussie.
> 
> Pas un chef-d’œuvre puisqu'un peu basique niveau gameplay (ça m'a fait pensé à un jeu flash dans le même genre nommé Rebuild), mais un jeu très plaisant néanmoins. Après il ne m'a pas suffisamment plu pour que je m'embête avec les DLC, mais je remercie mon binôme de m'avoir scotché à ce jeu pendant 3 jours 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopoe.../achievements/
> 
> PS : par contre j'ai eu deux succès à la fin du jeu, et je sais pas la différence entre les deux (Epilogue: We made it! & Epilogue: War is over).


- We made it! : tous tes persos s'en sont sortis
- Epilogue: War is over : tu as gagne la partie

----------


## maxtidus10

> *Le point après une semaine d'event :*
> 
> On a fini 45 jeux, soit un de moins que lors de la deuxième édition en un mois.Sur 64 inscrits, nous sommes la moitié à avoir terminé au moins un jeu.Il y a donc 32 inscrits moins pressés de finir leurs jeux que Baalim Sur 31 inscrits potentiels, seuls trois d'entre ceux qui ont déjà terminé un jeu sont allés s'inscrire sur le gift...Rappel, vous avez jusqu'au 28 février pour vous inscrire au gift, et le lien est dans le MP que je vous ai envoyé en début d'event


Voila qui est fait pour moi. Merci du rappel car je n'avais pas vu le lien sur le premier message et j'avais zappé que ça passait par la  ::): 
J'en ai profité pour créé un petit concours pour VVVVVV en passant je ne sais pas si ça marchera^^

----------


## Flad

J'attends toujours ma liste de jeux  ::|: 


























































 ::ninja::

----------


## ssgmaster

> J'ai pas trop le temps de jouer en ce moment, mais j'avance doucement sur Spelunky et FEZ, en simultané. C'est sain d'avoir un jeu de secours entre deux runs foirés de Spelunky !


C'est pour ça que j'ai choisi des jeux plus simple à côté. Spelunky quand on ne maitrise pas c'est vite l'enfer.  ::P: 




> [*]Sur 31 inscrits potentiels, seuls trois d'entre ceux qui ont déjà terminé un jeu sont allés s'inscrire sur le gift...
> [*]Rappel, vous avez jusqu'au 28 février pour vous inscrire au gift, et le lien est dans le MP que je vous ai envoyé en début d'event [/LIST]


Perso je ne me suis pas inscrit car ça ne m'intéresse pas.  ::happy2::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Flad, c'est nous qui attendons ta liste.  ::trollface::

----------


## Makusu

> bon jai termine *her story* (http://steamcommunity.com/id/galgu/s.../achievements/) et ben cetait tres sympa. javais bien utilise un papier + crayon comme conseille dans le thread donc ça a bien marche.


Cool content que ça t'ai plu, il faudra que je le recommence moi aussi. (J'avais vite capté un des éléments essentiel de l'enquête mais me manquait le carnet de note pour rammasser mes morceaux).

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini *Limbo* : c'était bien sympa , le jeu n'est pas très long et se renouvelle constamment. Le contrôle du personnage est un peu particulier (ce n'est pas un hérisson bleu ou un plombier moustachu , il fait des sauts ridicules et court très lentement) ce qui est parfois rageant mais cela colle parfaitement à l'ambiance dégagé par le jeu.

La preuve en image 


Maintenant j'attaque Another Wolrd.

----------


## Olima

> J'attends toujours ma liste de jeux


Je te choisis déjà un jeu, Killer is Dead 




"Uh huhuuuuu"

----------


## Haraban

Si on finit le jeu en trichant, ça compte toujours ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Landy0451

> Si on finit le jeu en trichant, ça compte toujours ?


C'est du speedrun non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

> J'attends toujours ma liste de jeux


Poker Pretty Girls Battle: Texas Hold'Em (?) : parce que je vais t'apprendre à assumer ton backlog !Castle in the Darkness (6h) : parce que ça ne paye pas de mine mais que c'est une de mes meilleures surprises de l'année dernière !Death Coming (?) : parce que c'est trop choupi !Tomb Raider (11h30) : pour jouer aussi à un jeu en 3D et parce qu'il est aussi dans mon backlog, on a tellement en commun !Bonus : Little Nightmares (3h) :  parce qu'à un moment il y a un bateau, et pour se rendre compte que c'est pas un grand jeu. 


Tu l'as voulue, tu l'as eue  ::ninja:: 




> C'est pour ça que j'ai choisi des jeux plus simple à côté. Spelunky quand on ne maitrise pas c'est vite l'enfer. 
> 
> 
> 
> Perso je ne me suis pas inscrit car ça ne m'intéresse pas.


Je ne t'intéresse pas  ::sad:: 






> C'est du speedrun non ?



Ca dépend si tu triches vite, du coup.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu l'as voulue, tu l'as eue


Ta liste est beaucoup trop gentille et manque sévèrement de licornes pour que tu puisses utiliser cette expression  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Si on finit le jeu en trichant, ça compte toujours ?


Attention, il y aura une interro  ::trollface:: 



Sinon, j'ai corrigé la mise en forme sur la colonne A de la spreadsheet, Orkestra avait tout cassé et y avait plein de cases en vert alors que des gens n'avaient pas fini de jeux  ::siffle::

----------


## madgic

Je viens de commencer à faire le site. Il devrait être fini avant le retour de la la Calypse  ::siffle::

----------


## Rabbitman

J'ai fini *Alan Wake* (http://steamcommunity.com/id/Rabbitm...b=achievements).
J'ai plutôt bien aimé.
C'est un peu chiant et mal foutu, mais bizarrement, ça rajoute à l'ambiance.

Et je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait pour ne jamais avoir entendu "The Poet And The Muse" avant ça.
Ceux qui créent des podcasts de musique de jeux ne font pas leur boulot, apparemment.  ::trollface::

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai commencé Besiege (presque fini le premier monde), et voici mes créations, celles qui me permettent de réussir tous les niveaux pour le moment :



Spoiler Alert! 



La Gaufre, qui se déplace et écrase des trucs tout en tirant des carreaux d'arbalète dans toutes les direction.



Le Kaboom, qui s'étend pour atteindre les structures éloignées/en hauteur avec sa rangée de missiles et sa rangée de canons (rangées remplaçables selon la situation).



Pour le moment, j'aime bien, c'est fun, pas trop compliqué, suffit de rajouter des canons.
Par contre, j'avais pas vu, mais il est encore en early access. Il reste que des ajouts de pièces, etc. ou il va falloir que j'y revienne plus tard quand ils auront ajouté d'autres niveaux ? Parce que si c'est le cas, c'est pas trop finissable  ::P:

----------


## Hyeud

The whispered world fini.
J'ai pas du tout aimé, à part quelques phases, c'est chiant, pas très drôle, le héros a une voix qui chuinte, mais quelle idée débile. J'imagine la salle de réunion de Daedelic:
Le Game Designer en sueur, les yeux fous, "Je vous ai convoqué parce que j'ai conçu le truc de fou, de gueudin, qu'on va nous l'envier pour l'éternité, que les gens y diront, mais pourquoi on y a pas pensé plus tôt !!!! Le héros qu'on entend 90% du temps de jeu aura une voix de merde qui chuinte, et hop, 90% du jeu subventionné par le minister of silly voices !"
Quelques toussotements gênés font place à une standing ovation quand le Game Designer ouvre sa veste et sors un détonateur relié à une ceinture d'explosif...
Trop d'énigmes hyper alambiqués qui requiert de tester tout sur tout, j'ai horreur de ça, les puzzles, le jeu ne t'explique pas que si tu en sors il va se résoudre tout seul et t'auras pas les succès correspondants, bref j'ai Silence et le 1er Deponia dans mon backlog et du coup je suis assez frileux pour les commencer un jour.

----------


## acdctabs

Ah ouais la voix est affreuse, faut la mettre en allemand pour qu'elle soit supportable.

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai commencé Besiege (presque fini le premier monde), et voici mes créations, celles qui me permettent de réussir tous les niveaux pour le moment :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/08/b1e...8b050ca.md.jpg
> La Gaufre, qui se déplace et écrase des trucs tout en tirant des carreaux d'arbalète dans toutes les direction.
> ...


La technique bien connue du caddie de supermarche et de l'antenne !  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

Ah mais en fait c'est très bien Gunpoint dans le genre petit jeu (ça sent le jeu mobile quand même)  ::o: 
Je sais même plus comment il est arrivé dans mon backlog lui ...

----------


## Haraban

J'aurais bientôt dépassé la moitié de *System Shock 2*. L'ambiance est vraiment trop chouette, mais le reste est trop daté et je n'ai pas le levier de la nostalgie pour m'aider. Honnêtement je le rush comme un bourrin : j'esquive les bagarres en courant à fond, je vais direct aux objectifs, j'écoute plus les audio logs...
Si je l'avais découvert à l'époque de sa sortie je pense qu'il m'aurait rendu dingue et que je le citerais à toutes les sauces encore aujourd'hui.

----------


## jopopoe

Ce qui est marrant avec cet event c'est que ça me donne envie de jouer à des petits jeux Steam qui ne sont même pas sur ma liste  ::P: 

J'ai fait You have to win the game entre Antichamber et This War of mine et là je vais faire Shank 2 avant d'attaquer Mark of the Ninja !

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'avance bien sur Max Payne 3, et c'est excellent, je m'éclate (et j'éclate tout le monde) comme un petit fou  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

Proche de la fin de la campagne de *Brigador* (il doit me rester 2 missions) je me suis mis sur *Sleeping Dogs* pour changer.

Je fais n'importe quoi : je gratte toutes les petites missions à la con, les courses, le moindre machin qui traine sur la map... et de temps en temps j'avance sur la quête principale  :^_^:  C'est GTA à Hong Kong, avec les mêmes défauts, maniabilité nawak, t'es flic infiltré mais np tu peux arpenter les trottoirs en écrasant tous les passants, bref c'est l'anarchie mais c'est pas désagréable, plutôt joli, une OST très correcte avec du Opeth qui fait plaisir...

Pas près de le finir à ce rythme là  :^_^:

----------


## NFafa

> J'ai plus ou moins fini Human Ressource Machine : je l'avais abandonne dans un coin et je me suis souvenu pourquoi.
> 
> C'est sympa de voir la resolution que l'on peut apporter a chaque niveau mais des que l'on commence a voir des problemes vraiment complexes c'est une purge a lire : on ne sait plus ou on est, quel cas on traite, bref ca devient du masochisme sur la fin. Reste que ce n'est pas si desagreable que ca et que l'on parle de vrais concepts (electroniques, informatiques), ca ajoute a l'univers un cote decale (qui l'est deja pas mal). Je vais essayer de finir les niveaux optionnels mais ca n'a pas l'air gagne.
> 
> Sinon, la preuve l'achievement "end program" : http://steamcommunity.com/id/paradox...0/achievements


Bravo !  :;):  Vu ton enthousiasme sur ton premier retour je ne pensais pas que tu le finirais, surtout que la difficulté augmente bien sur la fin. 




> J'avais un bon feeling au pad. Je n'ai pas essayé au clavier et à la souris.
> Dans mes souvenirs, la courbe de difficulté est bien dosée. Le temps d'apprentissage ne m'a pas paru plus long sur les boss suivants, je n'ai jamais eu à faire un combat en plusieurs sessions. Cela semble toujours très ardu au début, puis on chope le truc, puis à la phase suivante on se dit "non, là y a pas moyen"... et on finit par avancer. J'espère que le design et l'ambiance te plaisent en tout cas.


Côté design et ambiance dans Furi, comme le disait Etienne, "ça ne laisse pas indifférent". Ca n'est pas vraiment mon style mais ça reste agréable à regarder. Gros plus pour la musique qui rythme bien le jeu. Pour ce qui est de faire un combat par session, j'en suis très loin. J'ai mal à mon amour propre. Je galère à fond mais je n'ai pas envie de lacher l'affaire. Il m'aura bien fallu 3 heures et 5 séances pour arriver battre le maitre du temps. Je viens d'entamer le quatrième, les phases à distance sont assez simples, mais la vitesse de réaction nécessaire pour éviter les zones rouges au corps à corps me fait vraiment peur. Et surtout je n'arrive toujours pas à avoir la bonne synchro du contre pour bloquer une attaque, et c'est assez frustrant d'en réussir trois d'affilés pour en rater six derrières  ::|: 

Comme j'ai l'impression qu'il me faudra tout le mois pour le terminer - si j'y arrive -, j'ai commencé en parallèle Endless Legend. La c'est du tout bon, je retrouve bien mes marques par rapport à Endless space et et je suis bien parti pour rouler sur tout le monde. La seule difficulté va finalement être de ne pas trop y plonger pour laisser du temps aux autres jeux  ::):

----------


## Vaykadji

J'vous raconte pas comment ça me fait chier que owlboy soit un jeu à boss au lieu d'être un jeu d'aventure/plateforme sympa...

----------


## RomTaka

> J'vous raconte pas comment ça me fait chier que owlboy soit un jeu à boss au lieu d'être un jeu d'aventure/plateforme sympa...


Celui-là, j'avais trop, trop envie de l'aimer, avec ses graphismes mimi et sa super bonne note CPC, mais j'y suis pas arrivé.
Le rythme tout mou (passer parfois d'écran en écran avec une transition comme dans un Zelda d'il y a 20 ans sur Nes, non merci), la maniabilité un peu bizarre, l'histoire qui casse pas des briques avec un protagoniste muet et enfin, les boss qui moi aussi en général me cassent les b..., tout ça m'a bien refroidi et j'ai dû me forcer pour avancer.
Et puis est arrivé le crachat final à la gueule : j'ai perdu (je ne sais comment) ma sauvegarde après avoir joué 10 ou 12 heures, même le Steam cloud, plus rien, podzob-nada et je l'ai pris comme un signe du destin qu'il fallait que j'abandonne ce jeu.

Bon courage pour le finir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Comme j'ai l'impression qu'il me faudra tout le mois pour le terminer - si j'y arrive -, j'ai commencé en parallèle Endless Legend. La c'est du tout bon, je retrouve bien mes marques par rapport à Endless space et et je suis bien parti pour rouler sur tout le monde. La seule difficulté va finalement être de ne pas trop y plonger pour laisser du temps aux autres jeux


 ::lol:: 

J'ai relancé Endless Space 2 pendant l'event... grave erreur.  :Facepalm:

----------


## madgic

> J'ai relancé Endless Space 2 pendant l'event... grave erreur.


Moi je viens de me prendre Slay the spire, grave erreur également...

----------


## Orkestra

> J'vous raconte pas comment ça me fait chier que owlboy soit un jeu à boss au lieu d'être un jeu d'aventure/plateforme sympa...





> Celui-là, j'avais trop, trop envie de l'aimer, avec ses graphismes mimi et sa super bonne note CPC, mais j'y suis pas arrivé.
> Le rythme tout mou (passer parfois d'écran en écran avec une transition comme dans un Zelda d'il y a 20 ans sur Nes, non merci), la maniabilité un peu bizarre, l'histoire qui casse pas des briques avec un protagoniste muet et enfin, les boss qui moi aussi en général me cassent les b..., tout ça m'a bien refroidi et j'ai dû me forcer pour avancer.
> Et puis est arrivé le crachat final à la gueule : j'ai perdu (je ne sais comment) ma sauvegarde après avoir joué 10 ou 12 heures, même le Steam cloud, plus rien, podzob-nada et je l'ai pris comme un signe du destin qu'il fallait que j'abandonne ce jeu.
> 
> Bon courage pour le finir.


Je suis en plein dedans (enfin je suis plus proche de la fin que du début je pense) et vous confirmez mon sentiment. C'est effectivement assez mou dans le jeu, la faute au fait que ça soit pas vraiment un jeu de plateforme et qu'on vole : aucune sensation de poids dans le personnage. Les armes aussi sont assez molles. Les combats ne sont pas particulièrement intéressants (et les transitions d'écrans qui te balancent sur un ennemi, superbe idée...), le level-design pas inspiré et même les graphismes... Oui, c'est beau, sauf que au sein d'une même zone tout se ressemble (et pour peu qu'il n'y ait qu'un type d'ennemis... 

Spoiler Alert! 


oui, les singes de la zone de feu

, c'est à vous que je pense...) Et les boss "beat'em all" qui se contente d'envoyer vingt vagues du même ennemi d'affilée... 

Le plus incroyable, c'est que malgré tout je ne passe pas un mauvais moment et j'avance bien dans le jeu, mais c'est tellement loin de ce que j'espérais...

----------


## Vaykadji

Attends d'arriver à la course du canon. C'est exactement ce que je n'aime pas dans ce genre de façon de développer: ce n'est pas de la difficulté ou du challenge, c'est du pixel perfect. 

En gros, les devs attendent de toi que tu sois une machine, qui appuies sur la bonne touche pile au bon moment. Pas 0,1sec avant ou après, sinon tu meurs. 

Dans cette course, en gros, tu voles et tu te prends un mur parce que tu as appuyé 1/4 de seconde trop tard. Tu recommences depuis le début, tu passes l'endroit et tu te prends un mur parce que tu as appuyé 1/4 de seconde trop tôt. Tu recommences depuis le début, tu passes les deux endroits difficiles, et tu te prends un mur parce que tu as appuyé 1/8 de seconde trop tôt. Tu recommences depuis le début. 

Oui, j'ai try au moins 200 fois. Avec la musique qui recommence en boucle à chaque fois que tu recommences. Avec la moindre petite erreur ou hésitation qui te fait TOUT recommencer depuis le début. Et avoir 100% bon, du premier coup, tout du long d'un truc d'une traite. 

Bon dieu que ça me sort par les trous de nez ce genre de pratiques...

------

Après, sur les graphismes, moi j'aime pas. Clairement. Mais c'est un choix artistique, donc bon, pourquoi pas. 

Et les dialogues ne me dérange pas outre mesure. Les bruitages sont sympas et je trouve que c'est écrit avec pas mal d'humour. Par contre, j'en ai un peu ras le bol d'appuyer sur espace à chaque fin de dialogue pour passer au dialogue suivant, ça aurait pu être plus dans l'esprit cinématique. Que je puisse rouler ma clope tout en suivant l'histoire, quoi. Parce que rouler à une main pendant que l'autre appuie frénétiquement sur espace (oui parce que comme souvent, le défilement est trop lent, j'ai le temps de lire 3x chaque phrase), c'est chiant.

L'impression de vol ne me déplaît pas et je ne trouve pas ça relativement mou. Au contraire, je trouve plutôt inventif le fait de 

Spoiler Alert! 


switcher de compagnon pendant la partie pour faire face à différents obstacles

, et certains passages sont épiques. Tu enlèves les boss qui servent à rien, la course des canons, et tu as un jeu plutôt sympa. Mais là, en l'état, je passe la moitié de mon temps à me dire: "chouette" et l'autre moitié "punaise qu'est-ce que c'est chiant et punitif ce truc". 

On est loin d'un Ori & The Blind Forest, qui était parfaitement dosé.

----------


## ssgmaster

Je viens de me lancer dans FTL, c'est sympa et bien moins compliqué que prévus. D'ailleurs j'ai faillis finir une run au bout du quatrième essais mais... La deuxième phase du boss de fin a ruiné la coque de mon vaisseau et tous mes membres d'équipage (6) sont mort d'un coup de manque d'oxygène (après avoir fini la deuxième phase).  :Emo: 
Du coup j'ai un peu les boules, je m'y remettrai plus tard.
Sinon Braid, je n'aime toujours pas. Je n'aime pas la DA, l'histoire on s'en fout et t'as l'impression de tout le temps refaire la même chose mais je le finirai quand même pour l'event, puis je l’oublierai à tout jamais.

----------


## Orkestra

> Attends d'arriver à la course du canon. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> On est loin d'un Ori & The Blind Forest, qui était parfaitement dosé.


J'ai trouvé Ori moyen aussi  ::P: 
Mais au moins on s'y amuse sur les phases de plateforme !

Du coup j'ai terminé *Owlboy* et je n'en garderai pas un souvenir impérissable...
Pour la course de canon, j'imagine que tu fais référence au truc lié aux pingouins (les repompes de Prinny...), je suis d'accord que c'est une très mauvaise phase de jeu mais elle n'est pas obligatoire hein ! J'ai fait une dizaine d'essais avant d'abandonner parce que je trouvais ça nul et bêtement dur.  ::P: 

La preuve de fin :



Spoiler Alert! 









> Je viens de me lancer dans FTL, c'est sympa et bien moins compliqué que prévus. D'ailleurs j'ai faillis finir une run au bout du quatrième essais mais... La deuxième phase du boss de fin a ruiné la coque de mon vaisseau et tous mes membres d'équipage (6) sont mort d'un coup de manque d'oxygène (après avoir fini la deuxième phase).


Tu joues dans quel mode de difficulté ? En normal, et à fortiori en facile, ce n'est pas un jeu extrêmement difficile (ça ne veut pas dire qu'il est facile pour autant) je trouve... jusqu'au boss de fin. Il me semble avoir lu récemment sur le topic du jeu quelqu'un disant que tout le jeu consistait à préparer son vaisseau pour ce dernier boss justement. Donc tu devrais peut-être commencer à galérer un peu  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Vous confirmez tous mes impressions initiales vis à vis de owlboy. J'avais acheté le jeu à la sortie un peu pour soutenir le développeur (et probablement parce qu'il y avait une promo aussi  ::ninja:: ) mais j'avais vite été un peu rebuté par le gameplay.

Vu ce que je lis ici, je me dis qu'il y a peu de chances que je m'y remette.

J'avance lentement mais sûrement sur *Shardlight* et, là aussi, il n'y a pas que du bien à en dire.

Le jeu possède une véritable atmosphère et un personnage principal plutôt sympathique mais il reprend à son compte tous les travers et poncifs bien connus du genre.

Je veux bien passer sur l'absence d'aide vu qu'il n'y a pas tant d'objets que ça avec lesquels interagir mais j'ai plus de mal à excuser les passages qui forcent à refaire quatre ou cinq fois le même truc avant de miraculeusement débloquer une solution.

De la même manière, je suis assez peu friand des indices bidons qui  semblent pointer vers une résolution d'énigme qui n'est pas du tout la bonne. Sans compter que la difficulté des énigmes est en dents de scie.

Plus globalement, je me rends compte que j'adorais le genre à l'époque mais que j'ai définitivement de plus en plus de mal à l'apprécier au fur et à mesure des années.

A une époque où des jeux comme the Witcher, Fallout ou encore AC origins offrent au joueur la possibilité de partir à l'aventure sur un terrain de jeu immense, il est difficile de s'enthousiasmer sur celui qui tente de décrire un futur dystopique en une dizaine d'écran plus ou moins vides.

Malgré ses qualités très réelles, il est aujourd'hui difficile de voir en le Point & click autre chose qu'une relique glorieuse mais un peu poussiéreuse de ce beau média.

----------


## Landy0451

> Moi je viens de me prendre Slay the spire, grave erreur également...


J'avais envie de me prendre Subnautica je crois que je vais attendre la fin de l'event  :Facepalm:

----------


## Olima

Arf j'ai pris le humble juste pour Owlboy, bon un pote m'en avait déjà dit du mal, mais maintenant; au moins, je ne pourrai être qu'agréablement surpris vu que je suis complètement déhypé... Ca m'a quand même l'air joli...

FTL moi j'ai quand même galéré déjà pour atteindre le boss en facile. Mais bon, c'est comme Isaac et autres roguelike : battre le boss une fois, c'est qu'un petit pourcentage du jeu.  ::):  Mais j'ai réussi à décrocher, merci l'event du backlog !

----------


## Blackogg

Faut pas pousser non plus, Owlboy c'est quand même très sympa quand on a pas été mordu par un boss méchant pendant son enfance.
Alors ouais, c'est pas un platformer (sauf à la fin, ce qui est étrange en terme de design mais passons) vu qu'on vole tout le temps et c'est ultra linéaire donc c'est pas un metroid non plus. Mais c'est beau, ça répond bien (au pad, j'ai pas testé au clavier), et c'est pas franchement difficile (allez, un boss un peu technique et un rageant parce qu'un peu trop aléatoire 

Spoiler Alert! 


le roi singe

).

Oui il a des défauts, mais ça reste une belle balade. Plus 7/10 que 9/10 quoi.

----------


## Carnod

> Proche de la fin de la campagne de *Brigador* (il doit me rester 2 missions) je me suis mis sur *Sleeping Dogs* pour changer.
> 
> Je fais n'importe quoi : je gratte toutes les petites missions à la con, les courses, le moindre machin qui traine sur la map... et de temps en temps j'avance sur la quête principale  C'est GTA à Hong Kong, avec les mêmes défauts, maniabilité nawak, t'es flic infiltré mais np tu peux arpenter les trottoirs en écrasant tous les passants, bref c'est l'anarchie mais c'est pas désagréable, plutôt joli, une OST très correcte avec du Opeth qui fait plaisir...
> 
> Pas près de le finir à ce rythme là


Content que mes choix te plaisent, même si tu peux pas lire ça parce que t'as pensé que je me foutais de ta gueule. Mais j'apprécie l'ironie de la chose.

----------


## Flad

> Flad, c'est nous qui attendons ta liste.


Voir ci-dessous.



> Poker Pretty Girls Battle: Texas Hold'Em (?) : parce que je vais t'apprendre à assumer ton backlog !Castle in the Darkness (6h) : parce que ça ne paye pas de mine mais que c'est une de mes meilleures surprises de l'année dernière !Death Coming (?) : parce que c'est trop choupi !Tomb Raider (11h30) : pour jouer aussi à un jeu en 3D et parce qu'il est aussi dans mon backlog, on a tellement en commun !Bonus : Little Nightmares (3h) :  parce qu'à un moment il y a un bateau, et pour se rendre compte que c'est pas un grand jeu. 
> 
> 
> Tu l'as voulue, tu l'as eue .


Ca commence bien : un jeu de poker possède t'il une fin ?  ::trollface:: 
Death coming il est trop bieng mais c'est vrai que j'ai pas fini le dernier tableau  ::ninja::

----------


## ssgmaster

> Tu joues dans quel mode de difficulté ? En normal, et à fortiori en facile, ce n'est pas un jeu extrêmement difficile (ça ne veut pas dire qu'il est facile pour autant) je trouve... jusqu'au boss de fin. Il me semble avoir lu récemment sur le topic du jeu quelqu'un disant que tout le jeu consistait à préparer son vaisseau pour ce dernier boss justement. Donc tu devrais peut-être commencer à galérer un peu


J'ai fait ma première partie en normal et, parce que je me suis violemment fait roulé dessus dès le secteur 3, j'ai fait les trois autres en facile. 
La clé c'est d'avoir un combo d'arme puissant et pour ça il faut un max de scrap. dans ma partie qui est allé loin j'avais une arme niveau 3 pour détruire les bouclier, un laser pour découper le plus possible le vaisseau ennemie juste derrière et une bombe à ion pour rendre leur arme à moitié inopérante, j'avais un truc qui faisait que mes armes était toujours chargé dès le début ce qui aide énormément à finir un combat avant qu'il commence et un drone de réparation. 
Le truc c'est que j'ai très mal réagis sur la deuxième phase du boss parce qu'au lieu de me concentrer sur l'oxygène et les réparation pour tenir, j'avais enfermé tout le monde à l'avant et ouvert toute les portes pensant que je pourrais tuer l'intrus par manque d'oxygène... Intrus qui était un drone robot.  ::siffle:: 
Le temps que je me rende compte de ma stupidité, c'était déjà trop tard "mais pourquoi tu ne meurt pas saloperie!  :Boom:  :Emo: ".

----------


## Hyeud

> Sinon Braid, je n'aime toujours pas. Je n'aime pas la DA, l'histoire on s'en fout et t'as l'impression de tout le temps refaire la même chose mais je le finirai quand même pour l'event, puis je l’oublierai à tout jamais.


C'est dommage que tu ne suives pas l'histoire, c'est très poétique et philosophique. Chaque énigme est complètement différente, j'avoue ne pas comprendre comment tu peux refaire la même chose. Et quant à la vraie fin, certaines énigmes sont tellement tordues, que même en ayant trouvé ce qu'il faut faire, je n'y arrive pas tant le timing est précis. C'est triste que tu n'apprécies pas ce genre





> Content que mes choix te plaisent, même si tu peux pas lire ça parce que t'as pensé que je me foutais de ta gueule. Mais j'apprécie l'ironie de la chose.


Si, il peut le lire, on voit le post de l'ignoré et le forum propose de "désignorer" ou de regarder le post tout en gardant l'ignoritude.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Si, il peut le lire, on voit le post de l'ignoré et le forum propose de "désignorer" ou de regarder le post tout en gardant l'ignoritude.


Par contre les MP sont complètement ignorés  :^_^:

----------


## acdctabs

Ca sent le vécu  ::P:

----------


## Mordicus

Pour ma part, je viens de finir *Fran Bow*, un excellent point & Click ! A se demander pourquoi il dormait depuis si longtemps dans mon backlog... On y incarne Fran Bow, une petite fille dont les parents ont été massacrés à l'arme blanche et qui se retrouve coincée dans un hôpital psychiatrique. Son seul désir : fuir pour retrouver son Chat adoré Mr. Midnight, et rejoindre sa tante Grace. D'étranges pilules rouges lui permettent d'entrer dans une réalité alternative (ou bien s'agit-il d'hallucinations ?), ce qui l'aidera à échapper à ses gardiens. 

L'influence évidente, c'est bien sur *Alice aux Pays des Merveilles*. Comme Alice, Fran part à la recherche de son chat, elle rencontre en chemin des créatures anthropomorphes (insectes ou animaux) à la logique dévoyée, elle doit franchir des portes fermées à clé et chute dans des précipices... Son caractère même évoque celui de l'héroïne de Lewis Caroll : polie, curieuse et raisonneuse, elle cherche toujours a apporter un semblant de cohérence aux événements fantastiques qui la ballotent d'un univers dément à l'autre. 

Mais voilà : il y a quelque chose de pourrie au royaume de Fran Bow. Et en général, il s'agit de têtes coupées aux orbites caves ou d'entrailles sanguinolentes... Les pilules de Fran révèlent à ses yeux une réalité décomposée, où s'entassent les cadavres, les messages déprimants et les ombres menaçantes. Pour reprendre l'analogie avec Alice, on est plus dans l'adaptation de  Jan Svankmajer (film génial que je conseille à tous les amateurs d'étrange) que dans celle de Tim Burton. Même les commentaires de Fran, souvent empreints d'une candeur et d'une imagination rafraichissante, dérapent toujours en réflexions morbides, déconcertantes, qui provoquent un certain malaise.

Je craignais un jeu d'aventure sans énigmes ou presque, comme c'est trop souvent dans le genre, mais *Fran Bow* a ce qu'il faut : un inventaire souvent fourni, des associations d'objets insolites, quelques puzzles... L'ensemble reste facile sans être inintéressant, grâce au système des réalités alternatives qui offre une dose d'originalité. A chaque fin de chapitre, il y a aussi quelques séquences arcades facultatives, pour varier un peu le gameplay. Mon seul regret vient du manque de progression : les énigmes du dernier chapitre sont presque plus faciles que celles du premier, ce qui ternie un peu l'impression d'accomplissement. 

On regrettera également l'absence de doublage, du à un budget riquiqui (le jeu a été fait par deux personnes !), mais le style graphique s'avère suffisamment fort et unique pour créer une ambiance inoubliable. Enfin, *Fran Bow* se prête beaucoup au jeu des interprétations et des symboles, ce qui peut rendre son histoire un poil déroutante et sa fin très ouverte. Bref, c'est à conseiller sans réserve à tous les amateurs du genre.

----------


## Carnod

> C'est dommage que tu ne suives pas l'histoire, c'est très poétique et philosophique. Chaque énigme est complètement différente, j'avoue ne pas comprendre comment tu peux refaire la même chose. Et quant à la vraie fin, certaines énigmes sont tellement tordues, que même en ayant trouvé ce qu'il faut faire, je n'y arrive pas tant le timing est précis. C'est triste que tu n'apprécies pas ce genre
> 
> 
> 
> Si, il peut le lire, on voit le post de l'ignoré et le forum propose de "désignorer" ou de regarder le post tout en gardant l'ignoritude.


ah ouais ? Donc en fait, il sait potentiellement qu'il ma ignorelisté pour queudale et refuse qu'on en parle ? bon tant pis alors. J'ai du faire un autre truc. 

Faut dire que j'ai jamais ignoré qui que ce soit, j'en vois pas l'intêret vu que je traine sur 3 topics. Merci de l'info en tout cas.
Mais alors les blagues du genre "que dit machin ? il est sur mon ignore list" c'était juste...des blagues ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre les MP sont complètement ignorés


ça me semble plutôt cohérent ça.

----------


## Baalim

> Mais alors les blagues du genre "que dit machin ? il est sur mon ignore list" c'était juste...des blagues ?



Ben ouais. Moi, je suis gentil.
Rouxbarbe, c'est juste qu'il ne sait pas utiliser la fonction  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

L'ignore list ça sert à rien, si tu ne veux pas lire un post tu le lis pas.
Si un mec t'insulte / report / il est ban. Pas besoin d'ignore list.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour ma part, je viens de finir *Fran Bow*, un excellent point & Click !


Double plaisir pour moi. Déjà parce que le jeu t'a plu, et surtout parce que c'est toujours aussi plaisant de lire tes retours!  ::wub::

----------


## Orkestra

> Faut pas pousser non plus, Owlboy c'est quand même très sympa quand on a pas été mordu par un boss méchant pendant son enfance.
> Alors ouais, c'est pas un platformer (sauf à la fin, ce qui est étrange en terme de design mais passons) vu qu'on vole tout le temps et c'est ultra linéaire donc c'est pas un metroid non plus. Mais c'est beau, ça répond bien (au pad, j'ai pas testé au clavier), et c'est pas franchement difficile (allez, un boss un peu technique et un rageant parce qu'un peu trop aléatoire 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le roi singe
> 
> ).
> ...


Pour le boss dont tu parles, il suffit de 

Spoiler Alert! 


se coller en haut à gauche de l'écran et de tirer de là sur les singes ; la plupart d'entre eux vont se jeter d'eux mêmes dans la lave en essayant de t'attraper...


Après j'ai tendance à accentuer fortement les défauts quand je suis déçu par quelque chose, parce que dans le fond c'est vrai que j'ai passé un assez bon moment sur ce jeu dont le problème principal est qu'il ne répond pas à toutes mes attentes, qu'il est bien plus simple (aussi bien au niveau de l'histoire, que du gameplay, que du level-design) que ce qu'il peut laisser paraître à travers ses graphismes assez luxuriants au premier abord... Le problème aussi c'est que plus on avance, moins le jeu est bon je trouve (

Spoiler Alert! 


la mécanique du vent qui nous repousse, le bateau pirate sur lequel on doit s'infiltrer et cette affreuse phase de plateforme toute molle à la fin...

)
Un 6/10 pour moi, disons. Je suis assez d'accord avec cette critique en fait (en anglais).




> Voir ci-dessous.
> 
> 
> Ca commence bien : un jeu de poker possède t'il une fin ? 
> Death coming il est trop bieng mais c'est vrai que j'ai pas fini le dernier tableau


Ben t'avais qu'à mettre à jour ta liste correctement  ::ninja:: 
Pour le poker, j'y joue pas alors je sais pas. Mais il y a bien des modes scénario dans des jeux de combat, pourquoi pas dans des jeux de poker ?




> J'ai fait ma première partie en normal et, parce que je me suis violemment fait roulé dessus dès le secteur 3, j'ai fait les trois autres en facile. 
> La clé c'est d'avoir un combo d'arme puissant et pour ça il faut un max de scrap. dans ma partie qui est allé loin j'avais une arme niveau 3 pour détruire les bouclier, un laser pour découper le plus possible le vaisseau ennemie juste derrière et une bombe à ion pour rendre leur arme à moitié inopérante, j'avais un truc qui faisait que mes armes était toujours chargé dès le début ce qui aide énormément à finir un combat avant qu'il commence et un drone de réparation. 
> Le truc c'est que j'ai très mal réagis sur la deuxième phase du boss parce qu'au lieu de me concentrer sur l'oxygène et les réparation pour tenir, j'avais enfermé tout le monde à l'avant et ouvert toute les portes pensant que je pourrais tuer l'intrus par manque d'oxygène... Intrus qui était un drone robot. 
> Le temps que je me rende compte de ma stupidité, c'était déjà trop tard "mais pourquoi tu ne meurt pas saloperie! ".


Haha !
Il faut aussi penser à augmenter ton vaisseau (esquive et bouclier) et ton équipage, à faire un peu de minimaxage en combat éventuellement.
Mais comme dit Olima, même après le boss de fin battu, tu pourras encore découvrir les joies d'essayer d'autres façons de finir le jeu, d'autres vaisseaux, etc  ::):

----------


## Carnod

J'ai commencé Dark messiah of might of magic. Que j'avais fait ya genre 234 ans.

Bon ben ça a l'air pas mal, sauf qu'il a planté assez rapidement. Je vais voir si ya pas des patchs non officiels ou un truc.

----------


## Blackogg

Ah ben si tu l'as déjà fait, passe à autre chose hein  ::P: .

----------


## Carnod

> Ah ben si tu l'as déjà fait, passe à autre chose hein .


nan mais non, justement c'était l'occasion de le refaire. Pour te dire, je n'ai aucun souvenir, sauf que c'était bien. Et le début m'a bien donné envie de le refaire. Bon après à voir si ça plante tous les chapitres, je ferais sans doute autre chose.

----------


## Alab

> Le truc c'est que j'ai très mal réagis sur la deuxième phase du boss parce qu'au lieu de me concentrer sur l'oxygène et les réparation pour tenir, j'avais enfermé tout le monde à l'avant et ouvert toute les portes pensant que je pourrais tuer l'intrus par manque d'oxygène... Intrus qui était un drone robot. 
> Le temps que je me rende compte de ma stupidité, c'était déjà trop tard "mais pourquoi tu ne meurt pas saloperie! ".


Ah ouais je déteste ces robots là, je les trouve très dur à tuer comparer à d'autres menaces...  ::|:

----------


## ssgmaster

> C'est dommage que tu ne suives pas l'histoire, c'est très poétique et philosophique. Chaque énigme est complètement différente, j'avoue ne pas comprendre comment tu peux refaire la même chose. Et quant à la vraie fin, certaines énigmes sont tellement tordues, que même en ayant trouvé ce qu'il faut faire, je n'y arrive pas tant le timing est précis. C'est triste que tu n'apprécies pas ce genre


Je me suis surement mal exprimé. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que j'ai l'impression de rejouer toujours aux même niveaux avec seulement un twist à chaque fois ce qui me donne vite une impression de répétitivité.
Pour l'histoire, tu ne mets pas des livres côte à côte et une porte de sortie pour aller dans la salle d'après pensant que le joueur va prendre le temps de tout lire. Pour ma part quand je vois ça, je passe je ne prends même pas le temps de voir ce que ça raconte car ce n'est pour moi pas une bonne façon de raconter une histoire dans un jeu vidéo. L'histoire doit être raconté dans le gameplay ou dans quelques textes/scènes par ci par là, c'est pour ça que les MGS 4 ou les Dear Esther ça me laisse indifférent. Enfin après ce n'est bien sur que mon opinion bien sûr, et peut être que je suis trop fainéant.  ::happy2:: 
Finalement ce qui me fera finir Braid ce sont les puzzles qui sont quand même assez créatifs et retords par moment, le reste bof.




> Haha !
> Il faut aussi penser à augmenter ton vaisseau (esquive et bouclier) et ton équipage, à faire un peu de minimaxage en combat éventuellement.
> Mais comme dit Olima, même après le boss de fin battu, tu pourras encore découvrir les joies d'essayer d'autres façons de finir le jeu, d'autres vaisseaux, etc


Oui j'ai vu qu'il y avait pas mal de vaisseau et de configuration de vaisseau disponible.  ::lol::

----------


## Alab

> Oui j'ai vu qu'il y avait pas mal de vaisseau et de configuration de vaisseau disponible.


Si tu veux faire l'event du backlog en mode hardcore tu peux essayer de faire le jeu en 100% hard no pause.  ::P: 

Pour les vaisseaux tu peux les débloquer de manières différentes donc à un moment tu en as d'autres à disposition te sens pas obligé de finir avec le vaisseau de base hein.  :;):

----------


## Blackogg

> Je me suis surement mal exprimé. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que j'ai l'impression de rejouer toujours aux même niveaux avec seulement un twist à chaque fois ce qui me donne vite une impression de répétitivité.
> Pour l'histoire, tu ne mets pas des livres côte à côte et une porte de sortie pour aller dans la salle d'après pensant que le joueur va prendre le temps de tout lire. Pour ma part quand je vois ça, je passe je ne prends même pas le temps de voir ce que ça raconte car ce n'est pour moi pas une bonne façon de raconter une histoire dans un jeu vidéo. L'histoire doit être raconté dans le gameplay ou dans quelques textes/scènes par ci par là, c'est pour ça que les MGS 4 ou les Dear Esther ça me laisse indifférent. Enfin après ce n'est bien sur que mon opinion bien sûr, et peut être que je suis trop fainéant. 
> Finalement ce qui me fera finir Braid ce sont les puzzles qui sont quand même assez créatifs et retords par moment, le reste bof.


Ça tombe bien, Braid est avant tout un puzzle game. "L'histoire" est plus à prendre au sens de réflexions philosophiques sur les thèmes abordés par le jeu. Et abordés notamment à travers son gameplay justement  :;):  (mais pas intégralement dans le gameplay, chose qui sera corrigée avec The Witness  ::wub:: ). 

Donc on peut largement faire sans (même si 

Spoiler Alert! 


ça peut te rattraper à la fin

), perso je trouve que ça contribue à l'ambiance mélancolique du jeu.

PS: Tout le character design du jeu est une référence à Super Mario. C'est pas franchement un modèle en terme d'histoire  ::P:

----------


## Olima

> Ah ouais je déteste ces robots là, je les trouve très dur à tuer comparer à d'autres menaces...


Pareil pour moi, j'ai capté que très tardivement que le meilleur moyen de se débarrasser de ces saletés c'était de viser la salle des drones du vaisseau ennemi. C'est évident en y repensant mais bon...
(Pour le reste, tu as des pages de conseils sur le topic du jeu sinon  :;):  )

----------


## Akodo

Je progresse doucement sur FEZ et Spelunky. J'aime beaucoup le côté reposant du premier, dont les environnements sont très inventifs. Le coup du 

Spoiler Alert! 


QR code à scanner avec ton téléphone

 j'ai trouvé ça tellement énorme ! Je me le fais par petites doses, j'ai l'impression que la progression avance super vite.
Quant à Spelunky, j'avance aussi. Première confrontation avec Olmec, est ce que c'est le Boss ? J'avais tout pour gagner first try, un fusil à pompe et le jet pack. Malheureusement pas assez de bombes, et j'ai fini par mourir bêtement en chutant de trop haut, alors que j'avais un jet pack... J'aime bien le côté très complet du jeu avec ses secrets et ses petits détails, mais je pense que je le laisserai de côté quand je l'aurai terminé. Je suis un peu douché de la complétite aiguë depuis que j'ai fait Binding of Isaac...  :^_^: 

Bastion, le 3eme jeu de ma liste, j'ai réessayé vite fait l'autre soir, mais je pense que je vais le laisser tomber, je me rappelle pourquoi je l'avais laissé tomber à l'époque, j'accroche pas trop à l'univers et aux combats/déplacements du personnage. La sauce prend pas quoi. Ça me laissera plus de temps pour terminer Legend of Grimrock !

----------


## Supergounou

> Première confrontation avec Olmec, est ce que c'est le Boss ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Oui. Et de mémoire, il te faut au minimum 4 bombes pour le vaincre.

----------


## ssgmaster

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Oui. Et de mémoire, il te faut au minimum 4 bombes pour le vaincre.




Spoiler Alert! 


Il faut obligatoirement des bombes? Il me semblait qu'il se suicidait comme Bowser dans SMB3.






> Bastion, le 3eme jeu de ma liste, j'ai réessayé vite fait l'autre soir, mais je pense que je vais le laisser tomber, je me rappelle pourquoi je l'avais laissé tomber à l'époque, j'accroche pas trop à l'univers et aux combats/déplacements du personnage. La sauce prend pas quoi. Ça me laissera plus de temps pour terminer Legend of Grimrock !


Désolé! En plus de la liste que je t'ai donné (hors jeu bonus) c'est le seul que je n'avais pas fini car pas accroché non plus. Comme quoi, j'aurai du faire attention.  ::sad::

----------


## maxtidus10

Cela fait 2 heures que je joue à FLY'N, et je dois avouer qu'il est sympatoche, plutôt mignon, et si le but est juste de finir le niveau pas vraiment difficile. Par contre finir un niveau à 100% en récupérant tout ce qu'il y a à chopper est extrêmement hard core, et la moindre maladresse fait perdre instantanément la possibilité de réussir ainsi le niveau et donc les 11 minutes sur lesquels on est dessus. Je pense laisser tomber la quête du 100% du coup, et me concentrer juste sur passer les niveaux. En tout cas pour le moment, je verrais si je fais mon complétiste plus tard.

----------


## Supergounou

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Il faut obligatoirement des bombes? Il me semblait qu'il se suicidait comme Bowser dans SMB3.


*Akodo, ne lis pas ça! ->* 

Spoiler Alert! 


Il faut le faire se suicider, mais il faut l'aider en lui creusant le passage vers la lave  :;):

----------


## Akodo

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Il faut obligatoirement des bombes? Il me semblait qu'il se suicidait comme Bowser dans SMB3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Désolé! En plus de la liste que je t'ai donné (hors jeu bonus) c'est le seul que je n'avais pas fini car pas accroché non plus. Comme quoi, j'aurai du faire attention.


Y a pas de problème, j'aurais dû le virer de ma liste, c'est quand même moi qui ai choisi tous les jeux à la mimine... mais le reste est bien hein !  :;):

----------


## papaolivier

Aïe ! J'ai mal à la tête... mais je suis content !
Pas encore fini Hotline Miami (loin de là !) mais j'ai obtenu une bonne note :-)

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1296319461

----------


## maxtidus10

Le secret pour avoir des A+ partout, c'est avec le masque sauterelle, ou tu commence avec une perceuse, bonus de points pour gore garanti  ::): 
Sinon il y a le masque de la grenouille qui est top aussi pour faire des combos plus longs.

----------


## Hilikkus

Enfin fini mon premier jeu de l'event !

C'était donc *Strider*.

La preuve:

Spoiler Alert! 





Très arcade dans sa prise en main, on saute et on virevolte tout en donnant des coup de sabre laser aux vilains robots qui nous barrent la route. C'est cool jusqu'à ce qu'on tombe sur des pics de difficultés bien élevé et ont pu m'agacer. Et finalement tout s’éclaircit quand on comprend qu'il faut fouiller les moindres recoins qui à faire du retours arrière avec de nouveaux pouvoir pour obtenir des bonus; et que la plupart du temps rien ne sert de tout dezinguer, on peut aussi esquiver et se tirer fissa des zones trop chaudes. Le jeu est truffé de boss et de mid boss, chacun avec leur propre pattern et caractéristique (quoique les sœurs combattantes et l'ami Solo font dans le recyclage). Gros point noir cependant, la zone est labyrinthique et manquent de points de repère marquant. Dans le même type de jeu j'avais trouvé la map de *Ori and The Blind Forest* bien plus claire.

Maintenant, place à Orwell !

----------


## Nono

Le 22, je n'ai plus accès à un ordi jusqu'à la fin du mois, et je n'ai toujours pas commencé un seul jeu de ma liste.
Faut que je me décide à mettre en pause Xcom 2 pour de bon.

----------


## Orkestra

Quand on sait ce qui arrivent à ceux qui s'inscrivent à un event et qui ne terminent pas un jeu, je serais toi, je me dépêcherai de lancer Oxenfree !  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

Oui, je vais commencer par celui-là. Ca me semble le choix le plus safe  ::): 
Et puis je me ferai bien Bayonetta ensuite.

----------


## Supergounou

Bayonetta!  :Bave:

----------


## Akodo

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1296421816

Ayé j'ai fini mon premier jeu !  :Rock:   :Boom: 
Clap de fin pour Spelunky, je remercie tout particulièrement ce jet pack gagné à la loterie qui m'a bien aidé tout au long de ma partie...
Je pense que je relancerai des parties de temps en temps tout de même, c'est assez rapide et ça rend les mains moites, c'est agréable. Et puis j'ai dû rater tellement de choses... Très bon petit jeu, mignon tout plein mais TELLEMENT vicelard. J'ai rarement joué à un jeu aussi sadique et qui le cache aussi bien !  :^_^: 
Je suis très content de l'avoir terminé, je l'avais acheté y a des années et à peine touché. Je l'aurais sais doute laissé tombé, de rage après une énième mort injuste, si il n'y avait pas eu la petite voie de l'event qui me sussurait "désolé, mais tu dois finir ce jeu, alors sort toi les palmes du cul".
Allez, FEZ, et Legend of Grimrock. Et Aquakitty si j'ai le temps.  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Tu joues dans quel mode de difficulté ? En normal, et à fortiori en facile, ce n'est pas un jeu extrêmement difficile (ça ne veut pas dire qu'il est facile pour autant) je trouve... jusqu'au boss de fin. Il me semble avoir lu récemment sur le topic du jeu quelqu'un disant que tout le jeu consistait à préparer son vaisseau pour ce dernier boss justement. Donc tu devrais peut-être commencer à galérer un peu


C'est exactement ca, surtout avec les vaisseaux les plus difficiles a jouer : l'enjeu n'est pas tellement de traverser tous les niveaux jusqu'au boss, mais d'avoir un vaisseau pret pour l'engagement final.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je me suis un peu écarté de ma liste et j'ai quelques heures à Skyshine's Bedlam REDUX que j'avais. Vite perdu ma partie en normal, j'ai recommencé en facile en essayant de mieux comprendre les mécanismes. Je suis finalement arrivé près d'un boss (le boss ?) de l'histoire et j'ai perdu (notamment) parce que j'ai appuyé sur le mauvais bouton à un moment. Il restait un point de vie au boss. Et le jeu fait du permadeath... enfin quand il le décide. Du coup, je devrais recommencer à 0.

Du coup, c'est désinstallé et promis, ce week-end, je continue SOMA  ::):

----------


## Olima

Bon moi j'ai tenté *Indiana Jones* et le temple d'Atlantis là, et je comprends tout de suite pourquoi le jeu est un classique (l'intro est marrante, le tout reste visuellement joli malgré son âge), par contre, j'arrive pas à rentrer dedans, ça me donne plutôt envie d'ouvrir un bon bouquin ou de regarder un film. Bon je vais possiblement essayer de relancer Fallout donc, et de comprendre les contrôles.

Sinon en attendant, j'ai lancé une partie de Owlboy dont on parlait ici, et j'ai un problème dès le départ : au début du jeu, je ramasse mon pote là qui possède le flingue, mais j'arrive pas à tirer avec lui. Quand je presse RT pour tirer en portant le gus, owlboy fait une attaque tournoyante et balance l'autre gars par terre... En fait j'arrive à "juste" tirer si je presse trèèèès doucement sur la gâchette, mais c'est quasi impossible et dès que j'appuie un peu trop fort, pouf, le mec à terre. Dites moi que c'est pas normal si ?

----------


## RomTaka

> Sinon en attendant, j'ai lancé une partie de Owlboy dont on parlait ici, et j'ai un problème dès le départ : au début du jeu, je ramasse mon pote là qui possède le flingue, mais j'arrive pas à tirer avec lui. Quand je presse RT pour tirer en portant le gus, owlboy fait une attaque tournoyante et balance l'autre gars par terre... En fait j'arrive à "juste" tirer si je presse trèèèès doucement sur la gâchette, mais c'est quasi impossible et dès que j'appuie un peu trop fort, pouf, le mec à terre. Dites moi que c'est pas normal si ?


Non, ça ne doit pas être normal, en tout cas, moi j'avais pas ce problème. Ce que je reprochais au jeu niveau maniabilité, c'est d'avoir des touches pas très intuitives, pour les phases de tir principalement (avec effectivement, ramasser un type, en changer, tirer, tout ça avec les gâchettes de mémoire et on s’emmêle vite les pinceaux).
Sinon, anecdote intéressante : je disais avoir perdu ma sauvegarde après 10 ou 12 heures de jeu mais en fait, d'après Steam, je n'y a ai passé que 5 heures... qui m'en ont paru le double donc !  :<_<:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ben ouais. Moi, je suis gentil.


 :haha: 

Merde, je crois qu'il le pense vraiment  ::mellow:: 




> Rouxbarbe, c'est juste qu'il ne sait pas utiliser la fonction


Et pas que ça.




> L'ignore list ça sert à rien, si tu ne veux pas lire un post tu le lis pas.
> Si un mec t'insulte / report / il est ban. Pas besoin d'ignore list.


T'as raison, une L.I.S.T.E. devrait suffire...

----------


## papaolivier

D'après le speedrun qui me sert de référence de temps, j'en suis à un tiers environ de Hotline Miami.
Je pense que je manque de confiance ou de skill, mais ça commence à venir, je suis un peu moins en mode panique et un peu plus rapide.
En tous cas c'est un jeu d'un genre que j'avais très rarement pratiqué, ou alors il y a longtemps.
C'est surement le seul jeu de ma liste que je finirai (si j'arrive au bout !) : vu que j'y ai déjà passé 7h30, il m'en reste une bonne quinzaine !  :Facepalm: 
Pas sûr de pouvoir caser ça dans mon emploi du temps, avec les deux prochains week-end occupés ::|:

----------


## LeBonDeun

Salut !

Petit message pour vous dire que je me suis plongé dans mes jeux et je passe un bon moment !

- Batman Arkham Origins : Plus tout jeune, trèèèèèèèsssss classique par rapport aux précédent... mais c'est toujours aussi bon ! Pour ne pas plomber mon timing je me force à ne pas faire les énigmes d'Enigma et autres quêtes secondaires chronophages. Mais je garderai ma sauvegarde pour un NG+. Actuellement je suis plus très loin de la fin !

- Portal : Enfin je met sérieusement le nez dedans et même si il commence à accuser les années (pas de config pad, sons de HL2) ça reste un puzzle game cool !

- HL2 ep. 1 : Pas encore touché

- The Flame in the Flood : Vraiment sympa même si je suis pas sûr d'arriver à la fin à cause de son côté rogue-like. En tout cas découverte du zikos Chuck Ragan : Folk country super cool qui rattrape un gameplay un peu bof par moment.

- Prey : Bon ça sera mon dernier jeu si j'ai le temps j'ai pas envie de me le gâcher en le bourrinant


Des messages précédents que j'ai lu :
- Bon courage à ceux qui ont FTL pour le finir, j'ai 10h dessus et jamais battu le boss de fin...
- Dear Esther : Heureux de constater que ça a laisser totalement indifférent certains joueurs... J'ai passé 2h dessus, je l'ai fini, je l'ai désinstallé et j'ai toujours pas compris l'engouement sur ce walking sim ultime (vraiment rien de rien à faire...)

Bonne continuation à tous !

----------


## Yaaa

*Deuxième jeu terminé :*  Spec Ops: The Line (preuve)

Niveau gameplay c'était un TPS plutôt classique mais très sympa. Mais par contre ce twist final  :Boom: 

A côté je joue à Super Meat Boy, et putain que c'est dur.

Sinon j'ai terminé Hotline Miami avant de commencer le 2.

----------


## Orkestra

> - *Portal* : Enfin je met sérieusement le nez dedans et même si il commence à accuser les années (*pas de config pad*, sons de HL2) ça reste un puzzle game cool !


*Portal* *pas de config pad*  ::blink:: 
*Portal* *pas de config pad* :WTF: 
*Portal* *pas de config pad* :Vibre: 
*Portal* *pas de config pad* :Cell: 
*Portal* *pas de config pad* :Cryb: 

 :Boom: 


Plus sérieusement, j'ai terminé *ABZU* !

C'était... pas vraiment un jeu, mais c'était une très jolie balade clairement. Bon, c'est pas très long et c'est pas comme si c'était un vaste monde ouvert mais les dév ont vraiment réussi à créer un univers vachement vivant et c'est un plaisir de se balader à dos de requin baleine ou de poisson lune. J'en garderais un bon souvenir et de chouettes screenshots  ::): 

La preuve :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Baalim

> *Portal* *pas de config pad* 
> *Portal* *pas de config pad*
> *Portal* *pas de config pad*
> *Portal* *pas de config pad*
> *Portal* *pas de config pad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben quoi. Tous les fps doivent se jouer au pad. Console master race.

Sinon, même impression sur abzu. C'est court et vide mais j'y ai passé deux très chouettes heures

----------


## Cannes

Je commence enfin un peu en retard par rapport à tout le monde avec Tales of the Borderlands.
1er épisode fini, c'était très drôle et les personnages sont super cools (Sasha  ::wub:: )

----------


## Baalim

> Je commence enfin un peu en retard par rapport à tout le monde avec Tales of the Borderlands.
> 1er épisode fini, c'était très drôle et les personnages sont super cools (Sasha )


Depuis le temps que je le répète  :;): 



Sinon, deuxième jeu fini avec *shardlight*.
Au final, chouette ambiance, bonne histoire, mécanismes désuets et parfois bien énervants.

Hop, succès débloqués en image (attention spoilers) :
https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/10/aa5...baefb51d70.png

----------


## NFafa

Deuxième jeu "fini", Endless Legend :
http://tof.cx/image/BALLV

Je m'attendais à du très bon, et je n'ai pas été décu (ni trop surpris) au final. Maintenant que j'ai le doigt dedans, le choix va être difficile entre rempiler sur une nouvelle partie ou enchaîner sur Tales from the Borderlands.

----------


## ssgmaster

Bon je ne remercie pas Alab, je suis tombé accro à FTL.  :Vibre: 
Par contre vu la difficulté du boss de fin, je ne sais pas si je le finirai pendant l'event.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Deuxième jeu "fini", Endless Legend :
> http://tof.cx/image/BALLV
> 
> Je m'attendais à du très bon, et je n'ai pas été décu (ni trop surpris) au final. Maintenant que j'ai le doigt dedans, le choix va être difficile entre rempiler sur une nouvelle partie ou enchaîner sur Tales from the Borderlands.


Ouaiiis  ::lol:: 

Vu qu'en à peine 10 jours d'event tu as déjà fini deux jeux avec un troisième sur les rails, je pense que tu peux largement t'accorder une autre campagne d'EL pour le plaisir. A toi de voir, bien entendu - l'event est en temps limité, et les jeux Amplitude c'est pour la vie...

----------


## papaolivier

Après un total de 12h de jeu, j'arrive enfin à la moitié (chapitre 11) de Hotline Miami  :tired: 
C'est long, un peu répétitif vu mon faible niveau, mais je m'accroche  ::): 
Pour info, HLTB le donne pour 5H  ::w00t:: 
Dois-je avoir honte ?  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Après un total de 12h de jeu, j'arrive enfin à la moitié (chapitre 11) de Hotline Miami 
> C'est long, un peu répétitif vu mon faible niveau, mais je m'accroche 
> Pour info, HLTB le donne pour 5H 
> Dois-je avoir honte ?


Tant que tu t'amuses, pas de raison d'avoir honte.


Mais t'es quand même vachement mauvais  :haha:

----------


## maxtidus10

> D'après le speedrun qui me sert de référence de temps, j'en suis à un tiers environ de Hotline Miami.
> Je pense que je manque de confiance ou de skill, mais ça commence à venir, je suis un peu moins en mode panique et un peu plus rapide.
> En tous cas c'est un jeu d'un genre que j'avais très rarement pratiqué, ou alors il y a longtemps.
> C'est surement le seul jeu de ma liste que je finirai (si j'arrive au bout !) : vu que j'y ai déjà passé 7h30, il m'en reste une bonne quinzaine ! 
> Pas sûr de pouvoir caser ça dans mon emploi du temps, avec les deux prochains week-end occupés


Perso je l'ai fini en 12h en refaisant tous les niveaux plusieurs fois jusqu'à avoir A+ quasiment partout donc je pense que tu es plus proche de la fin que tu ne le penses.

----------


## Olima

Bon je galère un peu pour jouer à *Fallout* là. Outre le fait que l'ergonomie est pas vraiment dernier cri et très imprécise, ça rend quand même assez moche. En réso automatique, je vois beaucoup de terrain mais tout est minuscule. J'ai mis un patch "hi res" et essayé en double scale histoire de lire le texte sans avoir mal aux yeux, mais ça fait effet bouillie un peu. En plus, je capte vraiment pas sur quoi je clique, ce qui fait partie du décor ou non (je passe la souris sur un objet par terre, si je suis pas sur le bon pixel l'objet ne s'"illumine" pas). Et là je crois que j'ai eu un bug ? Deuxième ascenseur HS dans l'abri 15 au début du jeu, j'ai utilisé une corde mais le perso me dit toujours qu'il n'y a pas de corde pour descendre... Et j'ai plus l'objet dans mon inventaire... A moins qu'il soit tombé par terre ? Impossible de distinguer quoi que ce soit ... :/
(Sachant que tout ce qui est résolution et compagnie, j'y bite que dalle à la base hein, je fais des efforts... :/ )

(Finalement je vais finir par retourner sur the Bard's Tale mais là encore, l'optimisation était pas fantastique. Il y a un support manette mais pas adapté au controlleur xbox donc ça disait "appuyez sur le bouton 2" sans plus de détails. Et au clavier, le jeu était en qwerty, et même en passant mon clavier en anglais avec un alt shift, le jeu ne voulait pas le prendre en compte... Tristesse... )

----------


## papaolivier

> tant que tu t'amuses, pas de raison d'avoir honte.
> 
> 
> mais t'es quand même vachement mauvais


lol  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir *Max Payne 3*, en 9h, et je me suis vraiment éclaté sur ce jeu, une très bonne surprise: histoire intéressante, ambiance sombre et glauque à souhait, gameplay des dogfights excellent, musique très chouette également, vraiment un bon jeu pour moi.
La preuve de fin:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/jullebarge/stats/MaxPayne3

----------


## Orkestra

*Le point statistique :*

Avec cette annonce, on arrive à 59 jeux terminés soit un de plus que lors du premier event.
Encore 34 à faire pour égaler les ratios jeux-finis/participants des premier et troisième event.
Encore 47 pour dépasser le ratio record qu'a fixé le deuxième event : 1,64 jeu terminé par participant en moyenne !

Vous êtes 26 à n'avoir pas encore terminé de jeu. Il faudrait que 20 de ces 26 participants terminent au moins un jeu d'ici la fin de l'event pour battre le ratio record [participants/participants-ayant-fini-un-jeu] encore une fois fixé lors du deuxième event. Avec 38 participants ayant fini au moins un jeu pour l'instant, on éclate déjà le record (35, lors du premier event), mais il faut dire que c'est plus facile quand on est nombreux !

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *Orwell*

C'était bien, mais j'en espérais mieux. L'effet de malaise qui vient du fait de collecter des infos biaisées sur des quidams via leur blog / réseaux sociaux / mails privés / écoute téléphoniques est bien foutus, la réflexion sur la surveillance généralisé est abondamment documentée, différents points de vue sont montrés) mais le tout est miné par un scénario qui mise trop sur les retournements de situations et un final un poil décevant.

La preuve de fin:


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## jopopoe

Bon mon échauffement avec Shank 2 est fini, je vais pouvoir passer au troisième jeu de ma liste avec Mark of the Ninja (enfin je dis ça mais j'ai commencé Dungeon Master aujourd'hui, donc on va voir si j'arrive à faire les deux en parallèle  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Kulfy

> Bon je galère un peu pour jouer à *Fallout* là. Outre le fait que l'ergonomie est pas vraiment dernier cri et très imprécise, ça rend quand même assez moche. En réso automatique, je vois beaucoup de terrain mais tout est minuscule. J'ai mis un patch "hi res" et essayé en double scale histoire de lire le texte sans avoir mal aux yeux, mais ça fait effet bouillie un peu. En plus, je capte vraiment pas sur quoi je clique, ce qui fait partie du décor ou non (je passe la souris sur un objet par terre, si je suis pas sur le bon pixel l'objet ne s'"illumine" pas). Et là je crois que j'ai eu un bug ? Deuxième ascenseur HS dans l'abri 15 au début du jeu, j'ai utilisé une corde mais le perso me dit toujours qu'il n'y a pas de corde pour descendre... Et j'ai plus l'objet dans mon inventaire... A moins qu'il soit tombé par terre ? Impossible de distinguer quoi que ce soit ... :/
> (Sachant que tout ce qui est résolution et compagnie, j'y bite que dalle à la base hein, je fais des efforts... :/ )
> 
> (Finalement je vais finir par retourner sur the Bard's Tale mais là encore, l'optimisation était pas fantastique. Il y a un support manette mais pas adapté au controlleur xbox donc ça disait "appuyez sur le bouton 2" sans plus de détails. Et au clavier, le jeu était en qwerty, et même en passant mon clavier en anglais avec un alt shift, le jeu ne voulait pas le prendre en compte... Tristesse... )


Tu l'as probablement déjà trouvé si tu as fouiné dans les mods existants pour Fallout mais au cas où : http://www.nma-fallout.com/resources...es-and-mods.8/
Ca inclut pas mal de correctifs, et tu peux désactiver le reste des mods pour jouer au jeu tel qu'il était sorti à l'époque (les bugs en moins).

Je l'ai fait il y a deux ou trois ans, et je ne me souviens pas avoir eu les soucis que tu rapportes...après, c'était la version du jeu de Gog, ils s'étaient peut-être donnés un peu plus de mal pour corriger des bricoles comparé à la version Steam ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> *Le point statistique :*
> 
> Avec cette annonce, on arrive à 59 jeux terminés soit un de plus que lors du premier event.
> Encore 34 à faire pour égaler les ratios jeux-finis/participants des premier et troisième event.
> Encore 47 pour dépasser le ratio record qu'a fixé le deuxième event : 1,64 jeu terminé par participant en moyenne !
> 
> Vous êtes 26 à n'avoir pas encore terminé de jeu. Il faudrait que 20 de ces 26 participants terminent au moins un jeu d'ici la fin de l'event pour battre le ratio record [participants/participants-ayant-fini-un-jeu] encore une fois fixé lors du deuxième event. Avec 38 participants ayant fini au moins un jeu pour l'instant, on éclate déjà le record (35, lors du premier event), mais il faut dire que c'est plus facile quand on est nombreux !


T'aurais limite pu finir un jeu de plus le temps de calculer tout ça.  ::O: 

En vrai les stats sont cool.

----------


## Blackogg

Bon ben j'ai fini Gunpoint. Enfin, j'ai eu une fin quoi.
Alors c'est pas mal du tout dans le genre "tout petit jeu d'infiltration".
En soi il est pas très dur, par contre si on veut avoir des super scores ça devient plus compliqué vu qu'il faut agir vite et bien. Ce qui revient à gérer des réactions en chaines d'évènements qu'on aura nous-même planifiés en reliant toutes les caméras/portes/interrupteurs entre elles puis en les déclenchant au bon moment.
Comme c'est pas vraiment mon délire, je suis pas sûr d'y retourner (et j'ai franchement expédié les phases de dialogue, qui orientent un peu l'histoire a priori  ::unsure:: ), mais je regrette pas les 2h et quelques passées à hacker des circuits électriques pour troller des gardes.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon je galère un peu pour jouer à *Fallout*


1280xXXX max, sinon tu vois plus rien. Si tes yeux l'acceptent, 800x600. Le jeu est pensé pour ces résolutions, au delà c'est du suicide.

Ton histoire de corde, c'est bizarre par contre. N'hésite pas à patcher le jeu jusqu'à la gueule, déjà à sa sortie c'était la fête du bug. N'hésite pas à aller voir sur le topic du jeu, j'avais posté il n'y a pas trop longtemps (3 ans?) un  moyen d'avoir une version super stable.

Contacte moi si jamais t'arrive pas.

----------


## Flugel

Booooon, je viens de torché Kathy Rain, c'était très sympa, et pour une fois, les énigmes étaient faisable par a peu près n'importe qui  ::):

----------


## RomTaka

Bon, j’ai encore fini aucun jeu mais j'ai bien avancé dans *Steamworld Heist* (11 h).
J'étais tellement habitué à me faire maltraiter dans XCOM ou XCOM2 que j'ai trouvé cet ersatz bien trop gentil et facile (il faut dire aussi que je joue en "habitué" = normal) au début : la première fois que j'ai perdu un robot au combat (et c'est pas arrivé avant loooongtemps), je me suis dit, "ça y est, adieu mister Robot  ::cry::  " mais en fait, non, c'est des robots, donc ils meurent pas (on récupère juste leurs pièces détachées) et on est pas pénalisé comme dans XCOM !  ::lol::  Cela dit, niveau difficulté, ça se corse un peu à mi-parcours et ça devient plus intéressant. Le fait que le jeu nous laisse décider du rythme de l'avancée (au contraire des XCOM qui vous mettent la pression pour ne pas farmer l'XP) est un peu problématique si comme moi, on a la faiblesse de vouloir faire progresser l'XP de tous les persos : du coup, j'avance pas trop vite, j'ai rejoué plein de vieux niveaux avec différents persos et ça explique aussi que je trouve le jeu souvent trop facile. Le bon côté du système, c'est qu'on peut se mitonner la difficulté que l'on veut (si un niveau est vraiment trop dur, on rejoue ceux d'avant pour se refaire la cerise).
Comme d'hab', je déteste toujours autant les boss, qui ne sont que des sacs à PV.  :ouaiouai: 
Les contrôles un peu bâtards (je joue à la manette et à la souris pour certains phases de visée) viennent je pense du fait que le jeu est sorti sur 3DS avant d'être porté sur PC, mais ça reste tout à fait jouable.
Bon, je crains qu'au final ce ne soit pas la claque attendue du fait de l'enthousiasme d'EBS mais c'est quand même un bon petit jeu (même si dans le même univers, j'ai préféré *Steamworld Dig*).

Sinon, pour varier les plaisirs, j'ai aussi commencé hier *The Deadly Tower of Monsters* et j'ai adoré le délire, qui nous immerge complètement dans la série B avec les commentaires audio du réalisateur.
Cela dit, je souscris pour le moment à 100 % à la critique de Machiavel :
- difficile de se concentrer sur les vannes en sous-titres du réal' pendant les combats de ce qui n'est en définitive qu'un beat'em all très classique et moyen ;
- je crains que la partie "jeu" ne soit qu'un prétexte oubliable pour profiter de cette merveilleuse idée de parodier les séries B du cinéma américain des années 50-60 et nous immerger dans cet univers délicieusement foutraque.
Comme il a l'air assez court, je serai vite fixé et je pense donc largement pouvoir finir celui-là aussi d'ici la fin du mois.

Normalement, je devrai encore avoir du temps après avoir fini ces deux-là, et je commencerai alors *Life is strange*.




> Fini *Orwell*
> 
> C'était bien, mais j'en espérais mieux. L'effet de malaise qui vient du fait de collecter des infos biaisées sur des quidams via leur blog / réseaux sociaux / mails privés / écoute téléphoniques est bien foutus, la réflexion sur la surveillance généralisé est abondamment documentée, différents points de vue sont montrés) mais le tout est miné par un scénario qui mise trop sur les retournements de situations et un final un poil décevant.
> 
> La preuve de fin:
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Presque tout pareil.
Je dois être un suppôt de Big Brother, mais j'ai même pas ressenti de malaise à surveiller des gens.  ::ninja:: 
Je trouve que le jeu en lui-même est nul (ceci n'est pas un jugement de valeur sur le produit mais juste sur l'amusement qu'il m'a procuré), au sens où premièrement, il n'y a effectivement rien de fun (ce qui peut s'entendre si le jeu veut vraiment nous mette dans la peau du fonctionnaire lambda qui fait juste du copier-coller avec la vie privée de ses concitoyens) et deuxièmement, les choix qu'il nous laisse sont assez limités et il faut de plus reprendre le jeu de zéro si on veut essayer d'autres approches.




> Bon mon échauffement avec Shank 2 est fini, je vais pouvoir passer au troisième jeu de ma liste avec Mark of the Ninja (enfin je dis ça mais j'ai commencé Dungeon Master aujourd'hui, donc on va voir si j'arrive à faire les deux en parallèle  )


Chaque fois que je lis que quelqu'un va découvrir *Mark of the Ninja*, je me dis "quel chanceux d'avoir devant lui 10 ou 12 heures de plaisir garanti, à découvrir les mécaniques parfaites d'un jeu aussi bien fignolé, sur le fond comme dans la forme".  :Indeed:

----------


## Tiko

Finalement Saints Row 3 m'est un peu tombé des mains, c'est rigolo au début mais pas franchement très intéressant.
Et comme j'ai assez peu de temps pour le jeu en ce moment j'ai fait Limbo. Très chouette parti pris esthétique, ambiance intrigante, un peu de prise de tête mais absolument rien de hardcore et fini en 3h.
J'ai beaucoup aimé.  ::): 



Je vais m'attaquer à Day of The Tentacle maintenant.

----------


## Olima

*RomTaka* : Heist n'est jamais insurmontable, mais si tu essaies de faire des perfect sur les difficulés plus élevées, c'est déjà une autre paire de manche. Un peu comme un Dishonored - la difficulté est un peu à la carte. 

*Supergounou et Kulfy* Je vais fouiller vos liens, merci. Oui j'étais passé en 800x600 je crois finalement, ça me fait quand même chier cette souris pas précise pour repérer les éléments actifs ou les objets du décor. Et pour la corde, je crois bien que ça a bugué vu que j'ai fait exactement la même chose que pour le premier ascenseur du niveau, sauf que ça n'a pas marché pour le second... J'espère qu'il y a moyen de trouver d'autres cordes en rab quelque part...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

PS : Supergounou, tu as une idée de vers où il était ton guide de la version stable, parmi les 210 pages du topic ?  ::P:

----------


## Dorwin

Histoire de faire progresser les stats, j'ai terminé *Quantum Conundrum* avec la preuve http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1296373525

C'est un très sympathique Portal-like (des puzzles dans une pièce, en utilisant des pouvoirs plutôt originaux (

Spoiler Alert! 


autour du poids/masse, du temps et de la gravité

). 
La plupart des énigmes nécessitent d'avoir un cerveau en fonctionnement, certaines nécessitent d'être vraiment créatifs (ou probablement avec une intelligence plus vive que la mienne  :;): ) 
Il arrive que le problème soit plus un souci de réalisation (quelques passages légers de plateformes (c'est n'est pas Super Meat Boy, non plus)) que de réflexion.
Les commentaires du grand-oncle sont sympathiques et peuvent donner quelques indices. 
Les checkpoints / sauvegardes sont bien placés et permettent de faire de petites sessions.

J'ai mis 9h à le terminer (donc plus que les 6 de HLT :B): .
Donc une bonne surprise et recommandation.  

Bon, je vais continuer Metro 2033 (qui me permettait d'alterner quand je bloquais sur une énigme).




> Sinon, pour varier les plaisirs, j'ai aussi commencé hier *The Deadly Tower of Monsters* et j'ai adoré le délire, qui nous immerge complètement dans la série B avec les commentaires audio du réalisateur.


Voilà, un commentaire qui fait plaisir : c'est exactement pour cette raison que je l'ai conseillé !

----------


## RomTaka

> *RomTaka* : Heist n'est jamais insurmontable, mais si tu essaies de faire des perfect sur les difficulés plus élevées, c'est déjà une autre paire de manche. Un peu comme un Dishonored - la difficulté est un peu à la carte.


Tout à fait, c'est juste qu'ayant passé trop de temps sur le mod LW dans XCOM, j'avais oublié qu'un XCOM-like n'est pas forcément synonyme de _gag ball_.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Voilà, un commentaire qui fait plaisir : c'est exactement pour cette raison que je l'ai conseillé !


Et bien merci monsieur, en plein dans le mille !  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> PS : Supergounou, tu as une idée de vers où il était ton guide de la version stable, parmi les 210 pages du topic ?


J'ai pas retrouvé la page en question, mais déjà avec le Fixt ça devrait mieux rouler:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59...1#post11166732

----------


## Nono

J'ai enfin commencé un jeu : *Oxenfree*. Et bien il est captivant.

Je passe rapidement sur les mécaniques de jeu : c'est un simulateur de marche, avec de nombreux choix de dialogues.

Le point fort, c'est la narration, et le poids que nos réponses ont sur le destin de nos compères.
Ca marche à plein tubes sur moi. La moindre option de dialogue me fait hésiter, et me poser des tas de questions sur les réponses adéquates à donner. Le scénario va bien au delà que semer la zizanie dans un groupe de potes adolescent. Et heureusement, parce que les films sur des ados ne fonctionnent pas bien sur moi.

J'en viens à comparer ce jeu à un film, mais c'est même bien au dessus en terme d'identification avec le personnage. A ce niveau, risquer la vie d'un de mes camarades ne signifie pas seulement moins bien finir le jeu. Je ressens vraiment tous les bouleversements que cela pourrait impliquer sur le groupe, et sur moi-même (enfin mon perso, mais vous l'avez compris, pour moi à ce stade, c'est pareil).

Bref, sans l'avoir encore fini, je suis d'ores et déjà fier d'avoir ce jeu dans ma ludothèque, et même si la magie de la découverte ne sera pas là, je sais déjà que je le recommencerai.

----------


## Olima

> J'ai pas retrouvé la page en question, mais déjà avec le Fixt ça devrait mieux rouler:
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59...1#post11166732


Merci c'est installé. Une fois que c'est fait je peux continuer à utiliser le steam laucher pour lancer le jeu n'est-ce pas ?
Bon ça n'a pas fait revenir ma corde, je vais retourner au campement du début, on dirait que je peux acheter des cordes à un dénommé Seth m'a dit google... J'espère que je vais pouvoir passer au jeu maintenant, le bricolage de softwares c'est pas trop mon domaine (je me suis pourri une save de FF8 en essayant de modder des trucs, j'avais plus de musique nulle part je sais pas ce que j'ai foutu  ::(:  )

----------


## Supergounou

> Merci c'est installé. Une fois que c'est fait je peux continuer à utiliser le steam laucher pour lancer le jeu n'est-ce pas ?


Aucune idée  ::P: 




> on dirait que je peux acheter voler des cordes à un dénommé Seth m'a dit google


De l'XP gratos!  ::lol:: 

J'espère que le bug va être résolu en tous cas (même si j'ai des doutes) Fallout1 fait parti de mon top5 ever . Mais à mon avis tu ferais mieux de recommencer une partie, en serrant les fesses pour que ça n'arrive pas à nouveau, tu en es qu'au tout début. T'as pas de chance quand même, certes ce jeu est complètement buggé mais là c'est du lourd et j'avais jamais entendu parlé de ça.

----------


## La Chouette

> Chaque fois que je lis que quelqu'un va découvrir *Mark of the Ninja*, je me dis "quel chanceux d'avoir devant lui 10 ou 12 heures de plaisir garanti, à découvrir les mécaniques parfaites d'un jeu aussi bien fignolé, sur le fond comme dans la forme".


Pour ça que je le donne à faire dès que possible. C'est pas trop long, ça tourne sur à peu près n'importe quelle machine et c'est hyper bien foutu. Fini 3 fois en normal, 2 fois en new game + et si j'avais plus de temps et moins de jeux, j'y retournerais.

----------


## Olima

Boah je leur ai déjà piqué leurs sous au passage, j'ai engagé un mercenaire et tué plein de radscorpions dans une cave déjà. (D'ailleurs j'ai quand même un peu une sensation de "déjà joué" après Fallout NV là...) Je préfère faire un aller retour pour piquer ou acheter qques cordes plutôt que de tout recommencer, à moins que la perte de temps in game soit vraiment dommageable pour la suite ?   
 Vraiment aucune idée de ce qu'est devenue ma corde, soit elle est tombée par terre derrière le mur de la cage d'ascenseur (mais j'ai beau passer mon curseur partout, je voir rien qui s'affiche, et puis je l'avais sélectionnée dans l'inventaire en faisant défiler le menu d'action avec la souris, ça aurait pas dû la jeter :/), soit elle s'est évaporée par magie...

----------


## Supergounou

Non ce que je veux dire c'est que si c'est un bug, avoir installé Fixt ne va pas faire réapparaitre la corde sur une partie déjà débutée, et que dans ce cas tu seras bon à recommencer au début (ça va vite à retourner là où tu en es, en 10mn c'est plié). Bon sang tu me donnes envie de rerererererererererelancer le jeu pour essayer de comprendre ton problème  ::P:

----------


## Olima

Oui j'avais compris (je crois), mais si je vais chercher une autre corde (au village d'à côté. Je suis parti de mon abri, j'ai fait une halte au village à mi chemin, puis je suis arrivé dans le 2e abri où je dois trouver je ne sais plus quel objet), ça ira plus vite que de recommencer la partie de zero vu que j'ai quand même fait quelques trucs. Le bug de la corde, c'était peut être un truc ponctuel. Bon je vais bien voir ça me prendra dix minutes d'aller voler des cordes aux villageois innocents :3

----------


## Landy0451

Ok Braid terminé dans ma liste de jeux.

A l'époque sur Xbox j'avais du utiliser des vidéos soluces sur Youtube pour finir quelques tableaux et l'objectif c'était de refaire tout par moi même. J'ai un peu galéré sur certains tableaux mais j'ai enfin tout fini :

http://steamcommunity.com/id/pistachelandy/stats/Braid

Enfin l'impression d'avoir réussi ce chef d'oeuvre sans tricher, ça fait du bien des années après.

----------


## Olima

Edit : ah merde, après avoir googelé on dirait que le "Fallout Fixt" est un exe différent de celui du jeu en vanilla, et donc pas celui que lance steam. Du coup, j'ai essayé de transférer ma save du vanilla dans le dossier savegame du fixt, et elle apparait bien si je lance le fixt directement, mais est injouable (fenêtre freezée). Tristesse...

----------


## Supergounou

Ah merde, désolé  ::sad::

----------


## ssgmaster

... Et au final, après seulement 15 run:


Spoiler Alert! 






J'ai fini FTL!  :Vibre: 
Bon par contre c'est quand même assez ennuyant de ne savoir qu'au bout de plus ou moins deux heures si ton vaisseau passe le test final ou pas. ce serait la seule chose que je reprocherai au jeu.

----------


## Olima

Bon, après avoir fouillé google, on dirait bien qu'il est impossible : -de lancer la version fixt avec steam (sauf en faisant plein de modifs de fichiers ici et là et franchement, je le sens moyen) -d'importer ses sauvegardes de la version vanilla dans fixt (trop de modifications apportées au jeu).

Mais bon, vu que la traduction fr a l'air mieux dans le mod, vu que ma partie commençait déjà mal à cause de mon bug de corde, et surtout, vu que j'ai compris qu'on pouvait accélérer les combats dans les options ! (Attendre les déplacements de 15 rats là, ça commençait à me gonfler sévère :/), je recommence du début une partie propre sur la version moddée. Voilà. Un nouveau départ, "a new hope"... :3
(fin de l'apparté, j'espère, pardon pour le flood  ::P:  )

Edit : ça y est, j'en suis presque au même point que ma save précédente. Le fixt change tout, c'est moins bouillie visuellement, et en appuyant sur shift je vois apparaître tous les objets avec lesquels je peux intéragir. Bref, c'est jouable de façon agréable. Merci pour les conseils.

----------


## Baalim

> Ok Braid terminé dans ma liste de jeux.
> 
> A l'époque sur Xbox j'avais du utiliser des vidéos soluces sur Youtube pour finir quelques tableaux et l'objectif c'était de refaire tout par moi même. J'ai un peu galéré sur certains tableaux mais j'ai enfin tout fini :
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/pistachelandy/stats/Braid
> 
> Enfin l'impression d'avoir réussi ce chef d'oeuvre sans tricher, ça fait du bien des années après.


J'arrive vraiment pas à me motiver avec ce jeu. Je trouve le visuel si dégueulasse que ça me coupe toute envie de  le lancer.

----------


## RomTaka

> J'arrive vraiment pas à me motiver avec ce jeu. Je trouve le visuel si dégueulasse que ça me coupe toute envie de  le lancer.


Il me fait assez peu envie à moi aussi, à cause du visuel d'une part et du niveau bien ardu (de ce que j'en ai vu ou lu) des casse-têtes d'autre part.
Il est dans mes 4 jeux proposés pour l'event mais je le ferai en dernier : en d'autres termes, moins diplomatiques, je n'aurai absolument pas le temps d'y toucher avant le 28/2.  ::happy2::

----------


## jopopoe

> ... du niveau bien ardu (de ce que j'en ai vu ou lu) des casse-têtes d'autre part...


En vrai c'est pas si dur. Même un teubé comme moi qui sèche devant Antichamber peut jouer à Braid et trouver ça faisable. Donc ça se fait largement.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Chaque fois que je lis que quelqu'un va découvrir *Mark of the Ninja*, je me dis "quel chanceux d'avoir devant lui 10 ou 12 heures de plaisir garanti, à découvrir les mécaniques parfaites d'un jeu aussi bien fignolé, sur le fond comme dans la forme".


Tout n'est pas non plus parfait, il y a des checkpoint vraiment hasardeux. "_Ah, tu es retourné de ce côté-là de la pièce ? Checkpoint. Et quand tu mourras, tu respawneras entre ces trois ennemis, dans leur ligne de vue, sans moyen d'éviter la détection. Pour recommencer le niveau, c'est par là._"
Cette fameuse pièce où tu dois attendre 30 secondes avant que la porte du haut s'ouvre...  ::lol::

----------


## maxtidus10

> En vrai c'est pas si dur. Même un teubé comme moi qui sèche devant Antichamber peut jouer à Braid et trouver ça faisable. Donc ça se fait largement.


Je trouve qu'Antichamber est peut être moins dur qu'un Braid en terme de logique pure, mais la vrai difficulté d'Antichamber, c'est qu'il faut presque oublier tout ce qu'on sait, puisque les règles de la physique classique et de tous les jeux vidéos n'a plus lieu ici. Ca oblige a accepter la logique du jeu qui est totalement contraire à tout ce qu'on a appris au cours de notre vie^^.

----------


## jopopoe

Ouais ben mon cerveau il a pas voulu. Non non non. Saleté.

----------


## Hyeud

> Bon moi j'ai tenté *Indiana Jones* et le temple d'Atlantis là, et je comprends tout de suite pourquoi le jeu est un classique (l'intro est marrante, le tout reste visuellement joli malgré son âge), par contre, j'arrive pas à rentrer dedans, ça me donne plutôt envie d'ouvrir un bon bouquin ou de regarder un film. Bon je vais possiblement essayer de relancer Fallout donc, et de comprendre les contrôles.
> 
> Sinon en attendant, j'ai lancé une partie de Owlboy dont on parlait ici, et j'ai un problème dès le départ : au début du jeu, je ramasse mon pote là qui possède le flingue, mais j'arrive pas à tirer avec lui. Quand je presse RT pour tirer en portant le gus, owlboy fait une attaque tournoyante et balance l'autre gars par terre... En fait j'arrive à "juste" tirer si je presse trèèèès doucement sur la gâchette, mais c'est quasi impossible et dès que j'appuie un peu trop fort, pouf, le mec à terre. Dites moi que c'est pas normal si ?





> Bon je galère un peu pour jouer à *Fallout* là. Outre le fait que l'ergonomie est pas vraiment dernier cri et très imprécise, ça rend quand même assez moche. En réso automatique, je vois beaucoup de terrain mais tout est minuscule. J'ai mis un patch "hi res" et essayé en double scale histoire de lire le texte sans avoir mal aux yeux, mais ça fait effet bouillie un peu. En plus, je capte vraiment pas sur quoi je clique, ce qui fait partie du décor ou non (je passe la souris sur un objet par terre, si je suis pas sur le bon pixel l'objet ne s'"illumine" pas). Et là je crois que j'ai eu un bug ? Deuxième ascenseur HS dans l'abri 15 au début du jeu, j'ai utilisé une corde mais le perso me dit toujours qu'il n'y a pas de corde pour descendre... Et j'ai plus l'objet dans mon inventaire... A moins qu'il soit tombé par terre ? Impossible de distinguer quoi que ce soit ... :/
> (Sachant que tout ce qui est résolution et compagnie, j'y bite que dalle à la base hein, je fais des efforts... :/ )
> 
> (Finalement je vais finir par retourner sur the Bard's Tale mais là encore, l'optimisation était pas fantastique. Il y a un support manette mais pas adapté au controlleur xbox donc ça disait "appuyez sur le bouton 2" sans plus de détails. Et au clavier, le jeu était en qwerty, et même en passant mon clavier en anglais avec un alt shift, le jeu ne voulait pas le prendre en compte... Tristesse... )


Merde, je suis désolé, tu vas me détester  ::cry::  J'allais te parler des fix mais t'as trouvé, y'a une grosse communauté fallout, tu peux trouver pas mal de chose, et même des ajouts pour des zones supplémentaires qui étaient prévues à la base par les créateurs mais n'avait pas eu le temps de les mettre.

----------


## Olima

> Merde, je suis désolé, tu vas me détester  J'allais te parler des fix mais t'as trouvé, y'a une grosse communauté fallout, tu peux trouver pas mal de chose, et même des ajouts pour des zones supplémentaires qui étaient prévues à la base par les créateurs mais n'avait pas eu le temps de les mettre.


Oh ben non, j'ai déjà fini deux jeux cool et les 3 autres choisis ont tous l'air très bien (même avec mes goûts de relou) et en plus tous tournent sur mon pc, c'est quasi miraculeux je vais pas râler ! Bon, si j'avais su pour le fixt tout de suite ça m'aurait fait gagner 2 bonnes heures de jeu + trifouillage effectivement, c'est un peu le risque avec les portages de vieux jeux.
Mais là c'est bon : fixt + résolution en 800 + accélérer les combats = Fallout jouable  ::P: .

----------


## Blackogg

J'attaque *Red Faction*, le tout premier, de 2001.
Bon ben il brille pas par son level design ni par son IA  ::ninja:: 
Et comme mon pc est trop puissant (par rapport à du matos de 2001 hein), je suis obligé de forcer un framerate bas pour pas que le jeu produise des interactions bizarres  :tired:

----------


## Olima

(Et finalement, je fais *Indiana Jones* petit à petit, mais je triche avec la soluce, je m'amuse plus à faire avancer l'histoire qu'à tourner en rond à essayer de trouver à quel endroit du décor il faut placer tel objet ou trouver dans quelle zone choisir quelle ligne de dialogue pour débloquer la suite, mais c'est juste une question de préférences personnelles)

----------


## nicklacave

Et voici Oxenfree terminé hier soir (preuve)

Je le positionne dans les toutes meilleures expériences narratives videoludiques. Et pourtant du fait de la distanciation avec le personnage que l'on dirige, l'identification est moins évidente que dans un jeu en vue subjective (ou 3è personne rapprochée). Mais la subtilité des dialogues et le rythme imposé par le jeu (temps limité dans le choix des répliques) ajoute à l'empathie que l'on peut ressentir. Je pense d'ailleurs que le jeu doit être joué en mouvement, c'est-à-dire que les dialogues doivent être joués en même temps que les personnages marchent. On peut bien entendu s'arrêter pour parler mais on perd alors en dynamisme.
Plein de petits détails dans la gestuelle renforcent l'humanité de ces personnages taillés comme des allumettes, et parmi ces détails , un en particulier a retenu mon attention : le rythme de la marche (on court sur le plat, on ralenti quand on monte des marches) et surtout lorsqu'on descend une pente, on ressent qu'Alex (le personnage que l'on dirige) amortit ses pas comme on le fait naturellement dans la réalité pour ne pas s'user les genoux ou basculer vers l'avant. C'est un petit détail tout con mais ça participe à rendre les personnages crédibles.
En terme de narration, le jeu est à rapprocher de Life is Strange car en plus de faire entrer le fantastique dans l'intime des personnages pour en faire ressortir leurs blessures intérieures, le jeu traite plus globalement de la période post-adolescence où l'on n'est pas encore tout à fait adulte, et les difficultés à affronter les changements et bouleversements liés à cette période.

Pour faire bref, c'est un jeu que j'ai adoré et que je conseille a quiconque aime les histoires bien racontées, mais attention, ici pas de game over, pas d'énigme, on est plus dans une histoire interactive que dans un jeu avec un réel gameplay.

Dans la foulée, j'ai commencé Shantae et comment dire...c'est un peu moins profond...

----------


## Olima

Oxenfree <3

----------


## videogameur

> Je viens de finir *Max Payne 3*, en 9h, et je me suis vraiment éclaté sur ce jeu, une très bonne surprise: histoire intéressante, ambiance sombre et glauque à souhait, gameplay des dogfights excellent, musique très chouette également, vraiment un bon jeu pour moi.


Ah, une autre bonne pioche dans la liste, chouette !  :;):

----------


## Nicibg

Je viens de finir shadow complex remastered.. Je voulais récupérer quelques objets cachés pour récupérer le casque, mais j'ai croisé le boss de fin sur le chemin :

preuve de fin

pas moyen de continuer après avoir tué le boss, donc tant pis je vais m'arrêter là.

J'suis pas mécontent de l'avoir fait.

----------


## Nono

> Pour faire bref, c'est un jeu que j'ai adoré et que je conseille a quiconque aime les histoires bien racontées, mais attention, ici pas de game over


J'espère qu'il n'y a de game over pour aucun de nos persos. Parce que, comment dire, j'ai l'impression d'avoir merdé grave plusieurs fois; et j'ai hâte de finir le jeu pour savoir si ce n'était qu'une impression...

----------


## Cannes

J'ai joué à deux épisodes de Tales of The Borderlands. (le 3éme donc est fini)

 :Emo:   :Vibre: 
C'est vraiment trop cool, les genres de géneriques sont super cools, les personnages sont super bien écrit ( ::wub::  le petit robot)

----------


## Nicibg

Je viens de terminer également Oxenfree.
preuve de fin 
C'était pas mal !
J'ai l'impression d'être passé à côté de pas mal de choses, quand même.
En général, je ne suis pas un fan des scenarii à embranchement et fin multiples : je trouve ça vraiment frustrant de ne pas savoir si on a la "meilleure" version du scénario et la bonne fin.
et j'ai pas envie de recommencer le jeu pour essayer d'avoir une autre fin...

Bref 3e jeu à venir : the wolf among us !

----------


## Akodo

> Bon je galère un peu pour jouer à *Fallout* là. Outre le fait que l'ergonomie est pas vraiment dernier cri et très imprécise, ça rend quand même assez moche. En réso automatique, je vois beaucoup de terrain mais tout est minuscule. J'ai mis un patch "hi res" et essayé en double scale histoire de lire le texte sans avoir mal aux yeux, mais ça fait effet bouillie un peu. En plus, je capte vraiment pas sur quoi je clique, ce qui fait partie du décor ou non (je passe la souris sur un objet par terre, si je suis pas sur le bon pixel l'objet ne s'"illumine" pas). Et là je crois que j'ai eu un bug ? Deuxième ascenseur HS dans l'abri 15 au début du jeu, j'ai utilisé une corde mais le perso me dit toujours qu'il n'y a pas de corde pour descendre... Et j'ai plus l'objet dans mon inventaire... A moins qu'il soit tombé par terre ? Impossible de distinguer quoi que ce soit ... :/
> (Sachant que tout ce qui est résolution et compagnie, j'y bite que dalle à la base hein, je fais des efforts... :/ )
> 
> (Finalement je vais finir par retourner sur the Bard's Tale mais là encore, l'optimisation était pas fantastique. Il y a un support manette mais pas adapté au controlleur xbox donc ça disait "appuyez sur le bouton 2" sans plus de détails. Et au clavier, le jeu était en qwerty, et même en passant mon clavier en anglais avec un alt shift, le jeu ne voulait pas le prendre en compte... Tristesse... )


Accroche toi sur Fallout, je l'ai fait y a presque 7 ans, et ça a été une grande expérience. J'en ai fait un AAR et tout, et je pense de plus en plus à me le refaire avec un perso différent.

----------


## Alab

> Bon je ne remercie pas Alab, je suis tombé accro à FTL.


Youpi !  ::lol:: 


 :Fourbe: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ... Et au final, après seulement 15 run:
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/11/042...a56316e4df.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo !  :;): 

Avec l'expérience tu sais un peu au fur et à mesure ce qu'il te manque ou pas pour la fin et ça va mieux, mais tu restes dépendant du loot et des marchands rencontrés certes.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Accroche toi sur Fallout, je l'ai fait y a presque 7 ans, et ça a été une grande expérience. J'en ai fait un AAR et tout, et je pense de plus en plus à me le refaire avec un perso différent.


Et c'était hyper drôle: à lire ici.
Loulou  ::love::  !

----------


## nicklacave

> Je viens de terminer également Oxenfree.
> preuve de fin 
> C'était pas mal !
> J'ai l'impression d'être passé à côté de pas mal de choses, quand même.
> En général, je ne suis pas un fan des scenarii à embranchement et fin multiples : je trouve ça vraiment frustrant de ne pas savoir si on a la "meilleure" version du scénario et la bonne fin.
> et j'ai pas envie de recommencer le jeu pour essayer d'avoir une autre fin...


Personnellement, pour ce jeu en particulier, ça m'est égal de savoir si j'ai la bonne fin ou pas. J'ai la fin que j'ai "choisie" par mes décisions, MA fin. Et je ne pense d'ailleurs pas me refaire le jeu pour essayer d'autres choix, j'aime à penser que l'histoire telle que je l'ai vécue est définitive.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai tenté d'attaquer le jeu suivant sur ma liste, *Deadly Premonition*, mais le jeu ne proposant aucune option graphique (pas même la résolution, bloquée sur un 800*600), j'ai vraiment pas envie de me prendre la tête. Visiblement il faut passer par des mods pour changer les options, et le jeu semble très buggué d'après les avis Steam. Donc je laisse tomber du coup, le jeu ne me tentant pas plus que ça. Je vais peut-être retenter Sonic du coup  ::siffle::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai tenté d'attaquer le jeu suivant sur ma liste, *Deadly Premonition*, mais le jeu ne proposant aucune option graphique (pas même la résolution, bloquée sur un 800*600), j'ai vraiment pas envie de me prendre la tête. Visiblement il faut passer par des mods pour changer les options, et le jeu semble très buggué d'après les avis Steam. Donc je laisse tomber du coup, le jeu ne me tentant pas plus que ça. Je vais peut-être retenter Sonic du coup


Demande à ton binôme de le remplacer sinon ?

----------


## Dorwin

Et deux de plus terminés  :

*Metro 2033 :*
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1298811373

Ou comme je l'appelle maintenant Call of Stalker. 
FPS couloir (de métro.... (et non, je n'ai même pas honte)) avec régénération (donc proche du mal absolu) et scènes cinématiques mais qui a réussi à reprendre l'ambiance de stalker au niveau des décors (et en plus joli), mais pas que çà, les anomalies, la radioactivité, les mutants, les passages ésotériques louches aussi.

Des IA globalement correctes même si quelques loupés sont présents (les IA restent attachés à une zone, donc difficile de les attirer ailleurs généralement... mais avec un avantage parfois : un ennemi surveillant une fenêtre dans une pièce peut, malgré une première rencontre avec de la chevrotine (et ma sortie de la pièce par la porte), retourner surveiller la fenêtre opposée à la porte en me présentant gentiment son dos)  ::lol:: 
Mais globalement, même si une IA est victime d'un snipe au silencieux, ses collègues vont se mettre à hurler de partout (ce qui à l'avantage de permettre de savoir combien de vivants sont encore présents).
J'ai aussi regretté de ne pas pouvoir gérer son inventaire d'arme comme on le souhaite : une arme de poing / une automatique et une spéciale : aucune possibilité d'avoir 2 spéciales par exemple.
Le côté 'deus ex machina' des cuts scènes a eu le don de m'irriter légèrement ("qui va venir me sauver / m'aider maintenant ?")

Malgré ce tableau sévère dressé, ce FPS a une ambiance très prenante et mérite le détour (la gestion de la lumière est très bien rendue et les détails des décors parfois savoureux), je remercie mon binôme de me l'avoir conseillé et il ne reste plus qu'à espérer un futur Metro mais dans un monde un peu plus ouvert.


*ABZU :*
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1298807572

Juste après Metro, c'était le jeu parfait : 
c'est une balade sans challenge mais époustouflante de beauté et de tranquillité : la musique est particulièrement soignée et donnerait presque un effet mystique à l'ensemble. 
C'est un jeu que je relancerai sûrement pour pouvoir m'y abandonner et retrouver une certaine sérénité.
Une très bonne et agréable surprise.

----------


## Baalim

@ Dorwin

Tu as du pot, c'est justement ce qu'ils viennent d'annoncer il y a quelques jours pour le troisième jeu de la série Metro

----------


## Blackogg

Eeeet 4eme jeu de fait (ça va on m'a donné que des courts en fait  ::lol:: )

*Red Faction* 1er du nom donc. En difficulté "normal" et en un peu plus de 5h


Spoiler Alert! 






Pas grand chose à dire dessus, c'est un FPS de 2001 très moyen. Il introduisait le geomod, aka les décors destructibles made in Volition, mais on peut faire 99% du jeu sans s'en rendre compte. C'est un peu ballot.
On a une histoire moyenne, des cutscenes moyenne, une IA, euh, très moyenne, des armes moyennes (un pistolet, un shotgun, un uzi, un fusil d'assaut, 2 snipers, un lance-roquettes qui fait moins de dégats que le pistolet. Et les petits plus "moyennement" foufous : un railgun et un lance-roquettes qui fait tellement de dégâts qu'on s'en sert jamais parce qu'on perd trop de vie à cause de lui). 
Y'a aussi un lvl design moyen, avec des couloirs, quelques intersections, et des pans entiers de la map qu'on peut creuser à coup d'explosifs si on veut gâcher ses munitions pour avoir l'impression de faire un truc original.
Ah et le jeu décide visiblement de supprimer les medipacks sur sa dernière  heure parce qu'il s'est rappelé qu'il devait mettre un peu de challenge. Ce qui nous oblige à nous farcir plusieurs arènes de suite sans trop  se faire toucher. Donc c'est la foire au quicksave et c'est pas la  mécanique la plus excitante du monde.

Voilà, une relique de son époque qui ne doit pas manquer à grand monde. Pas nul, mais rien d'inoubliable.

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai fini mon 2e jeu: *The Walking Dead* (preuve)

Ca a duré 12 heures je pense, si on ne compte pas les moments où le jeu a tourné à l'arrière-plan. J'ai passé un bon moment: 

- scénario prenant, malgré quelques lenteurs surtout dues au moteur du jeu un peu à la traine
- personnages attachants (super attachants, même, ça fait du bien d'avoir des gens qui ont une personnalité dans un jeu vidéo pour changer)
- graphismes vieillots mais passables, l'ambiance y est et ça gomme un peu tous les défauts
- les voix en VO sont très bonnes, par contre il y a quelques fautes dans les menus et les sous-titres. Vu la façon dont ces fautes sont faites, je me demande si ce n'est pas simplement par manque de place pour mettre des mots ou des phrases entières. Pas impossible que le jeu ait pas été pensé pour la traduction à la base
- les choix impactent un peu le déroulement de l'histoire, mais il y a 2/3 passages où on se sent quand même pris en otage par le scénario malheureusement.

Je jouerai à la suite après l'event  ::):

----------


## Nono

Ça y est, j'ai terminé *Oxenfree*.

C'était bien tripant, j'ai adoré. Et en plus de ce que j'en ai déjà dit, la direction artistique est originale tout en étant d'une grande justesse (il suffit de mater des screenshots), et la partie audio (musique, vois, effets) est à tomber par terre.
Parfois, on ne sait pas exactement quelle réponse ou quel groupe de réponses peuvent avoir un effet sur nos partenaires (peut-être lorsqu'un avatar apparaît rapidement au dessus d'eux), et on ressent parfois de la frustration à devoir répondre rapidement. Mais c'est aussi ce qui fait la force du jeu (et la faiblesse de notre personnage).

Un grand merci à nicklacave de me l'avoir proposé un peu par hasard. J'ai lu qu'il avait aimé aussi. Je le recommande à tout ceux qui aiment les jeux narratifs : il fait passer plein de choses.

Je posterai la preuve demain.

----------


## Dorwin

> @ Dorwin
> 
> Tu as du pot, c'est justement ce qu'ils viennent d'annoncer il y a quelques jours pour le troisième jeu de la série Metro


Je savais que j'étais surveillé par les syndicats des jeux vidéos  ::w00t:: 
J'aurai du dire que j'aurai préféré un Stalker plus joli  ::): 
Merci pour l'info, en tout cas !

----------


## nicklacave

> Ça y est, j'ai terminé *Oxenfree*.
> 
> C'était bien tripant, j'ai adoré. Et en plus de ce que j'en ai déjà dit, le direction artistique est originale tout en étant d'une grande justesse (il suffit de mater des screenshots), et la partie audio (musique, vois, effets) est à tomber par terre.


La BO du jeu est directement entrée dans ma playlist spotify après avoir terminé le jeu.

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai fini *Shantae and the Pirate’s Curse* et je le prouve : 



Un petit jeu de plate-forme qui a su me séduire par son univers coloré entre piraterie et conte des milles une nuit, ses musiques arabisantes, son humour potache (le Musclor de pacotille qui a troqué le pouvoir du crâne ancestral contre celui "des sacs à main pour hommes de couleur assorti"!!)

Un jeu qui a aussi su me charmer par sa galerie de personnages haut-en-couleur mais pauvre en vêtements, au nom évocateur tel que "Risky Boots" ou encore "Rottytops". Un style gentiment sexy et disons, exotique, qui s'admire lors des quelques gros plans des dialogues, ponctués par les exclamations expressives de Shantae : "Rollo !", "Risky !", "Tinkerbats !"... Et bien sur, le traditionnel "Let's Go !". 

Enfin, pour les gros nuls dans mon genre, c'est à dire affublé de deux mains gauches aux doigts palmés totalement dénués de réflexes, le jeu s'avère très accessible car il permet de bourrer son inventaire de "consommables" ras la gueule, ce qui facilite grandement les choses. Cela dit, le dernier donjon peut provoquer chez les moins patients des risques d’alopécie précoce, tant il cerne le joueur de piques mortelles nécessitant timing et coordination (mais avec les améliorations et les objets, ça passe...)

Bref, encore une bonne pioche de la part de Supergounou, merci à lui ! Maintenant, il est temps que je me penche sur cette histoire à propos de mon oncle...

----------


## LeBonDeun

J'ai attaqué avec du gros et j'ai fini mon premier jeu : Batman Arkham Origins.
Beaucoup critiqué car il n'invente pas grand chose mais j'ai pris un très grand plaisir à me remettre dans la peau de Batou ! Chez DC c'est vraiment l'ambiance que j'aime : un Joker très comics, un Bruce Wayne sombre et violent, un univers de tarés... Á ce jour Batman marche sur moi mais pas JLA ;-).

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1sg9jvpljd...igins.png?dl=0

@Orkestra tu peux me valider ce jeu donc !  ::): 

Allez hop c'est parti pour Portal et HL2 ep 1 !

----------


## Olima

N'oubliez pas d'envoyer un mp à Orkestra, qu'il loupe pas votre message au milieu du flood  :;):

----------


## Nono

Je suis tristoune pare que les jeux que j'ai conseillé à Chiff n'ont pas l'air de l'enthousiasmer  :Emo: 

Ou bien il est comme moi : boulimique d'un autre jeu qui lui prend tout son temps.

----------


## ssgmaster

> Avec l'expérience tu sais un peu au fur et à mesure ce qu'il te manque ou pas pour la fin et ça va mieux, mais tu restes dépendant du loot et des marchands rencontrés certes.


Il y a quand même un très (trop gros?) facteur chance sur le boss de fin entre le hacking, le boarding, les esquives, l'endroit où les attaques vont tomber et même la disposition des points sur la carte de fin. Ce sont les genre de chose que tu ne peux pas prévoir du tout et que si t'as pas de pot c'est tant pis.

C'est pas comme un Isaac où tu sais quand même assez vite si ça va bien ou mal tourner.

----------


## Akodo

> Maintenant, il est temps que je me penche sur cette histoire à propos de mon oncle...


Très bon ce petit jeu, et l'histoire est plus profonde qu'on peut le croire ! Bon jeu !
J'ai commencé ma partie de Legend of Grimrock, avec deux guerriers, un mage et un voleur...
Bon sinon, *Alab*, va falloir s'y mettre hein...  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> Bon sinon, *Alab*, va falloir s'y mettre hein...


Ouais, y'en a qui ont déjà fini leur liste  :Tap: 


 ::ninja:: 

Bon du coup si je suis motivé, je commencerai mon event bis, grâce à Carnod qui avait du mal à lire un tableau (alors que c'est moi qui devait lui choisir ses jeux).
Je vais au moins piquer le jeu bonus dans la liste, vu que j'en avais pas (et que je m'attendais à ce qu'on me refile Aquaria, justement  ::ninja:: ).




> Hola
> 
> Alors voila mes propositions :
> To the moon (j'ai pas aimé, mais il parait qu'il est génial et qu'on pleure)
> Not a Hero (du nimp, des lapins et du gore)
> Strike Suit Zero (du l'espace, a jouer sur grand écran à la manette)
> Stalker call of (A faire hein, bon voila quoi)
> Bonus de l'eau : 
> Aquaria
> ...

----------


## Alab

> Très bon ce petit jeu, et l'histoire est plus profonde qu'on peut le croire ! Bon jeu !
> J'ai commencé ma partie de Legend of Grimrock, avec deux guerriers, un mage et un voleur...
> Bon sinon, *Alab*, va falloir s'y mettre hein...


Oui oui la semaine dernière j'ai pas eu le temps (et j'avais acheté un autre jeu.  ::ninja::  ).

Cette semaine j'ai déjà quelques soirées indisponibles mais je vais essayer de commencer Metro ou This War of Mine ce soir.

Je vis mon event du backlog par procuration en vous lisant (et ça me fait plaisir de voir les retours de ssgmaster).  :Mellow2: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a quand même un très (trop gros?) facteur chance sur le boss de fin entre le hacking, le boarding, les esquives, l'endroit où les attaques vont tomber et même la disposition des points sur la carte de fin. Ce sont les genre de chose que tu ne peux pas prévoir du tout et que si t'as pas de pot c'est tant pis.
> 
> C'est pas comme un Isaac où tu sais quand même assez vite si ça va bien ou mal tourner.


Certes, après pour le hacking je crois qu'il y a une façon de l'éviter en 'trichant' un peu avec la pause (ou faut un drone de défense), tu peux aussi tp et tuer tout le monde dans le vaisseau du boss pour limiter son tp à lui (ce sera que des robots par exemple). Mais oui contrairement à Issac les runs sont bien plus longues et hasardeuses mais ça fait partie du charme du jeu je trouve (et de beaucoup de colère parfois aussi  ::P: ).

----------


## Baalim

J'ai une sérieuse envie de buter le nounours d'among the sleep.  :Boom: 
S'il continue à l'ouvrir encore longtemps, je sens que le jeu va me sembler loooooooooooooooooooooooong.

----------


## Orkestra

> Certes, après pour le hacking je crois qu'il y a une façon de l'éviter en 'trichant' un peu avec la pause (ou faut un drone de défense), tu peux aussi tp et tuer tout le monde dans le vaisseau du boss pour limiter son tp à lui (ce sera que des robots par exemple). Mais oui contrairement à Issac les runs sont bien plus longues et hasardeuses mais ça fait partie du charme du jeu je trouve (et de beaucoup de colère parfois aussi ).


Pro-tip pas sûr de lui (ça fait longtemps) : aborder 

Spoiler Alert! 


et tuer tout le monde dans le vaisseau sauf un type (je crois) sinon le vaisseau se met en mode auto-pilote (je re-crois). Ca permet de l'empêcher d'utiliser ses armes si tu les vises puisqu'en easy (et en normal ?), elles ne sont pas connectées au reste du vaisseau et donc elles ne sont plus réparables une fois détruites. Il me semble que ça permet aussi d'éviter l'abordage mais j'avais oublié les drones...

----------


## Chiff

> Je suis tristoune pare que les jeux que j'ai conseillé à Chiff n'ont pas l'air de l'enthousiasmer 
> 
> Ou bien il est comme moi : boulimique d'un autre jeu qui lui prend tout son temps.


Après Deep under the sky machin truc qui était le jeu bonus qui était bien pourri j'avais tenté Costume Quest et Transistor. Ce fut la douche froide

Costume Quest est moche, c'est linéaire au possible et les combats sont chiants comme la mort. Le gameplay est d'un banal. Je me suis ennuyé.

Transistor pas mieux. Le narrateur a l'air de s'emmerder, les combats sont mal branlés, j'aime pas la DA (pareil que pour bastion).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais j'ai confiance en oxenfree et amnesia que j'ai déjà testé rapidement (une heure de chaque)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai une sérieuse envie de buter le nounours d'among the sleep. 
> S'il continue à l'ouvrir encore longtemps, je sens que le jeu va me sembler loooooooooooooooooooooooong.


Ça s'améliore par la suite (et le jeu est très court)

----------


## Landy0451

Bon alors Tilion ça avance dans la liste de jeux que j'ai recommandés ? :D

Je vais aller t'ajouter sur Steam pour vérifier que tu avances un peu  :B):

----------


## Akodo

> Je vais aller t'ajouter sur Steam pour vérifier que tu avances un peu


Comment c'est vicieux ça !  ::o:   :Fourbe:

----------


## Hilikkus

Bon, je laisse tomber *Steamworld Dig*

Le jeu me tombe des mains. C'est assez rare que ça arrive mais là, a peu près tout me crispe. La maniabilité du perso, le fait de devoir faire d'incessants aller-retours, peu d’intérêt autre que la collecte de minerai et l'exploration. En a peine une heure j'ai failli mourir d'ennui, ce jeu n'est clairement pas fait pour moi ! Je passe mon tour et j'installe la prequel de *Life Is Strange*.

----------


## Flad

> Bon, je laisse tomber *Steamworld Dig*
> 
> Le jeu me tombe des mains. C'est assez rare que ça arrive mais là, a peu près tout me crispe. La maniabilité du perso, le fait de devoir faire d'incessants aller-retours, peu d’intérêt autre que la collecte de minerai et l'exploration. En a peine une heure j'ai failli mourir d'ennui, ce jeu n'est clairement pas fait pour moi ! Je passe mon tour et j'installe la prequel de *Life Is Strange*.


C'est dommages, il veut le coup d'être un peu "creuser"  ::ninja:: 
(je l'ai pas fini non plus ça m'a gavé à la longue)

----------


## Nono

> Après Deep under the sky machin truc qui était le jeu bonus qui était bien pourri j'avais tenté Costume Quest et Transistor. Ce fut la douche froide
> Costume Quest est moche, c'est linéaire au possible et les combats sont chiants comme la mort. Le gameplay est d'un banal. Je me suis ennuyé.
> Transistor pas mieux. Le narrateur a l'air de s'emmerder, les combats sont mal branlés, j'aime pas la DA (pareil que pour bastion).


Ha merde, désolé de ne pas avoir tapé dans tes goûts.

Du coup, je suis pessimiste pour Oxenfree et Amnesia, parce que le gameplay n'est pas bien épais dans les deux cas.
Au moins tu ne pourras pas critiquer les combats : y'en n'a pas  ::):

----------


## Chiff

> Ha merde, désolé de ne pas avoir tapé dans tes goûts.
> 
> Du coup, je suis pessimiste pour Oxenfree et Amnesia, parce que le gameplay n'est pas bien épais dans les deux cas.
> Au moins tu ne pourras pas critiquer les combats : y'en n'a pas


Non mais je connais déjà les 2. Juste que j'avais testé en vitesse mais je suis à peu près certain que ça me plaira.
Et le but de l'event pour moi c'est de taper dans des trucs que j'aurais pas l'idée de tester en priorité donc pas de soucis  :;):

----------


## Djedje

Voilà, j'ai fini mon premier jeu de l'event, j'ai nommé Deadlight :

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...06/screenshots

Bon, ça a été un peu long, pas que le jeu le soit (+/- 5 heures) mais Xenoblade Chronicles 2 vampirise mon temps de jeu en ce moment (oui, j'aime aussi les japoniaiseries, ne me jugez pas  :Cell: ).
Sinon, Deadlight, c'est de la plateforme/réflexion, qui m'a fait furieusement pensé, au début en tous cas, à Inside (toutes proportions gardées, les deux ne boxent pas dans la même catégorie). Le monde est infesté de  ̶z̶o̶m̶b̶i̶e̶s̶  ombres (heureusement parce que j'en avais marre des zombies) et le héros cherche sa femme et sa fille dans un univers post-apo qui pioche allègrement du côté de Walking Dead/la route/28 jours plus tard... Le scénar reste assez bateau, avec un twist finale prévisible au possible mais est par contre raconté sous forme de comics avec des illustrations assez classes.
Comme dans Inside, les décors ont une jolie profondeur, malheureusement, certains extérieurs, notamment en ville sont un peu mo-moches avec des textures flous à vous rendre nostalgiques de la N64. 
Le jeu alterne phase de plateformes pas désagréables (avec des animations évoquant un certain prince de Perse) et énigmes gentillettes avec quelques phases un peu plus énervées de fuites en avant.
Il n'y a pas de défauts rédhibitoires, tout au plus un petit manque de lisibilité parfois (à quelques reprises, on a du mal à voir où commence et où se termine une plateforme) et quelques passages plus punitifs qui cassent un peu le rythme, obligeant par exemple à se manger certains pièges la première fois car quasiment impossibles à anticiper. Les combats sont par contre hyper relou et imprécis, heureusement qu'ils sont la plupart du temps évitables.
Globalement j'ai passé un bon moment, merci à LeBonDeun). J'hésite maintenant entre The Darkness 2 et From Dust. Darkness me tente plus mais je pense que je vais me mettre à From Dust car je sens bien que si je ne le lance pas dans le cadre de l'event, je ne le lancerai jamais.

----------


## Supergounou

> Certes, après pour le hacking je crois qu'il y a une façon de l'éviter en 'trichant' un peu avec la pause


C'est l'inverse, le cheat de la pause c'est pour hacker une salle malgré les drones de défense ennemis. Et c'est super pratique contre le boss  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, ma femme est devant la télé, je pourrais en profiter pour continuer mon jeu actuel... mais quelque chose me dit que ça risque de pas le faire SOMA avec Top Chef en arrière-plan  ::):

----------


## ssgmaster

> C'est l'inverse, le cheat de la pause c'est pour hacker une salle malgré les drones de défense ennemis. Et c'est super pratique contre le boss


J'ai quand même une petite préférence pour le mind control parce que tu peux occuper deux ennemis qui débarque sur ton vaisseau en un coup et parce que tu ne te sent pas sale après avoir triché pour passer les drones de défense.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai fini mon 3e jeu: Owlboy (preuve)

Bilan plutôt mitigé. Le jeu est plein de bonnes idées, mais il a aussi des défauts qui ne peuvent pas être ignorés : je crois que le plus embêtant c'est l'idée du gameplay "perfect", tiré d'un die&retry chiant, surtout pour un jeu "à boss". En gros, vous allez passer votre temps à progresser sur un combat ou une phase de jeu, mourir face à l'inconnu, recommencer tout depuis le début en prenant en compte la nouvelle phase, mourir à la suivante inconnue, recommencer depuis le tout début en prenant en compte les deux nouvelles phases, etc. C'est assez lourd comme façon de jouer, surtout qu'au niveau du level design, avoir raboté quelques pixels de plus ici et là aurait rendu l'aventure moins répétitive et plus inattendue. Pareil pour les boss qui fonctionnent tous avec des "phases" où ils font une série d'attaques en boucle, selon la phase dans laquelle ils sont, et qu'il y a une boucle au niveau des phases aussi. Et là, ajouter un dixième de seconde par ci par là aurait pu grandement fluidifier les combats et rendre le tout plus fun.

Bref, ça mérite un solide 6/10, mais pas beaucoup plus d'après moi. 

les plus: 
+ des bonnes idées à foison
+ l'utilisation des sons pour ponctuer les dialogues (muets, autrement) et les expressions des personnages
+ l'histoire originale (sans non plus casser 3 pattes à un canard) et agréable
+ des environnements variés et riches en détail
+ l'exploration: pas mal de liberté, sans trop de directives
+ l'humour fin sous-jacent

les moins:
- mourir et recommencer
- les graphismes (c'est une question de goût, ok, mais j'aime pas)
- il faut appuyer sur 'espace' toutes les 0,5sec à cause des dialogues qui se mettent en pause tout seuls à chaque fin de phrase. Dieu que c'est énervant.
- assez peu réactif, tout est un peu trop "lourd" que pour être bien nerveux comme ce genre de jeux le nécessiterait
- les incohérences d'histoire, de lieux et de personnages (que je ne détaillerai pas pour éviter le spoil)

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai quand même une petite préférence pour le mind control parce que tu peux occuper deux ennemis qui débarque sur ton vaisseau en un coup et parce que tu ne te sent pas sale après avoir triché pour passer les drones de défense.


Perso je prends quasi automatiquement le Mind Control, mais seulement pour la phase 3 du boss c'est gameover quasi obligé s'il mind le mec au pilotage.

----------


## Baalim

Et de trois. Cette fois, *Night in the woods*.
Avis détaillé plus tard parce que je suis naze mais c'était très chouette quoiqu'en deçà d'Oxenfree et de What remains of Edith Finch en ce qui me concerne.

Photo finish :
https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/13/aa2...c2ce17d059.png

----------


## RomTaka

> Et de trois. Cette fois, *Night in the woods*.
> Avis détaillé plus tard parce que je suis naze mais c'était très chouette quoiqu'en deçà d'Oxenfree et de What remains of Edith Finch en ce qui me concerne.
> 
> Photo finish :
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/13/aa2...c2ce17d059.png

----------


## Cannes

J'ai fini mon 1er jeu (et probablement mon dernier) qui est Tales of the Borderlands ! 


Spoiler Alert! 






Un gros coup de coeur Telltalien, jamais essayé et j'ai bien fait. Pleins de bonnes choses positives, et deux trois pouce rouges.

LES + :
- Les personnages. Qu'est ce que c'est COOOL d'avoir des personnages bien écrit. Tout les personnages sont intéressants et ne se "trahissent pas" trop, à chaque fois qu'il se passe un truc intéressant. Petit pouce rouge pour Fiona que j'aime pas personnellement (gnagna je fais chier mon monde) mais Sasha et GORTYS  ::wub:: 
- La musique. Les genres d'intros à chaque début d'épisode c'était par-fait, les musiques étaient super cool.  
- L'humour. Ca change de tout les autres Telltale c'est sur parce que c'était bien drôle. Les interventions de 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Handsome Jack 

, TOUTES LES PHRASES DE GORTYS (vraiment toutes), les genres d'introduction de nouveau personnage, Athena, Rhys qui a peur pour rien, les blagues des trucs scannés...
- Les choix. J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont plus important et plus conséquent mais c'est peut être juste moi.

LE - :
- La fin. 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Ce truc avec la montre qui guérit Sasha de manière magique et le jeu qui se finit par une happy ending.. Bof. Mauvais goût. 



8,5/10  ::wub::

----------


## Ruvon

> https://i.imgflip.com/24g5i6.jpg


 :^_^: 

Allez hop, à mon tour, j'ai fini Sleeping Dogs  ::lol:: 



GTA à Hong Kong, une histoire de gangsters, de flic infiltré, d'honneur et de trahisons. Un brin convenue mais sympa. Un gameplay bardé de QTE, de conduite de bagnole et de kung-fu, le tout au milieu de bugs et d'une IA pathétique. Dès que je montais dans un véhicule je prenais la manette tellement le clavier est mal foutu pour ça, et pour tout le reste, clavier / souris parce que faut pas déconner, jouer à un TPS à la manette c'est le niveau 0 du jeu vidéo, faut vraiment aimer se faire du mal.

Un bon jeu popcorn avec un BO sponsorisée de qualité, une bonne ambiance graphique, des gens qui parlent chinois partout, surtout quand tu les écrases avec ta bagnole de kéké. C'était rigolo, pas bien difficile et pas si long si tu passes pas ton temps à ramasser les trucs qui trainent et à faire les missions optionnelles (même si celles qui te filent la batmobile avec mitrailleuses intégrées sont plutôt jouissives, ils ont engagé Michael Bay spécialement pour ça).

C'était mieux que ce que je m'attendais à trouver. Pas sûr que j'aille finir toutes les missions optionnelles, les objets à collectionner ou les deux DLC par contre.

----------


## Baalim

@ Cannes

Content de voir que tu as apprécié le jeu. 
Avec wolf among us, c'est, à mon sens, ce que telltale a fait de mieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://i.imgflip.com/24g5i6.jpg


Maieuuuuh.  :Emo: 

Remarque, il valait mieux vu que je viens de terminer le préchargement kingdom come.

----------


## Ruvon

Hop, Brigador: Up-Armored Edition terminé  :Cigare: 



Spoiler Alert! 






La plupart des missions de la campagne peuvent être jouées avec quatre véhicules différents, je n'ai validé qu'avec un ou deux, pas les quatre. De plus il reste des dizaines de mini-campagnes à jouer en mode Freelance avec choix du véhicule et du loadout qu'on débloque avec la thune gagnée lors des missions précédentes... Avant de le poncer à 100% il reste pas mal de choses à faire  :^_^: 

Mais j'ai fini la campagne. Je n'écarte pas la possibilité d'y retourner pour tout valider et tenter des combos d'armes, j'en ai trouvé des OP comme des franchement inutiles, mais le mode random est rigolo pour tester de nouvelles choses. Vraiment pas mal, une DA qui fracasse les yeux avec ses neons flashy, une musique rétro 80's sympa sans atteindre le niveau d'un Perturbator ou d'un Carpenter Brut, du bourrinage bien jouissif où tout est destructible. On ne se lasse jamais de courir avec son Mech derrière des civils pour les écraser.

----------


## Vaykadji

> - L'humour. Ca change de tout les autres Telltale c'est sur parce que c'était bien drôle. Les interventions de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Handsome Jack 
> 
> , TOUTES LES PHRASES DE GORTYS (vraiment toutes), les genres d'introduction de nouveau personnage, Athena, Rhys qui a peur pour rien, les blagues des trucs scannés...


Faut jouer à Borderlands alors, tu comprendras encore plus de trucs et tu te marreras tout autant (tout en faisant piou piou avec des pistolets laser)

----------


## nicklacave

Shantae risky's revenge fini aujourd'hui. Preuve : Be the Hero!

Pas grand chose à dire sur le jeu, c'est mignon, ça se joue facilement et on passe la partie à faire des headbangs.

Mais dans une semaine je l'aurai oublié.

----------


## Supergounou

> Shantae risky's revenge fini aujourd'hui. Preuve : Be the Hero!
> 
> Pas grand chose à dire sur le jeu, c'est mignon, ça se joue facilement et on passe la partie à faire des headbangs.
> 
> Mais dans une semaine je l'aurai oublié.


Un énorme coup de cœur celui-là, rarement vu un gameplay aussi exigeant et en même temps jouissif, dès lors qu'on veut optimiser un tant soit peu ses déplacements. J'avais même commencé à le speedrun, mais le reset en boucle au début pour avoir assez de pognon m'a vite calmé.

----------


## Cannes

> Faut jouer à Borderlands alors, tu comprendras encore plus de trucs et tu te marreras tout autant (tout en faisant piou piou avec des pistolets laser)


Faut que je finisse tout ce que j'ai d'abord ! Mais c'est dans mes projets o/

----------


## Olima

Bon Fallout j'aime bien (j'ai récupéré une puce d'eau, tué un "griffemort"...) mais bordel, ça pique les yeux ! Je veux dire littéralement, j'ai mal aux yeux, en écrivant là.  ::(:  Je crois que je suis définitivement plus "jrpg" que "crpg", les bonhommes qui se ressemblent tous, les couleurs ternes, le texte en petit partout et les objets minuscules à cliquer avec la souris, c'est pas trop mon truc. Je vais quand même persévérer parce que je veux connaitre la fin de l'histoire, mais on verra si mes globes oculaires tiennent autant le coup que ma curiosité ...  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Parti de zéro au début de l'event... je suis un gros malade.  ::O: 




Mais je l'ai FAIT.  :B): 


Acquis il y a quelques années pour une somme miséreuse sur la base de vagues conseils de comptoir ("oué c mieu ke fallout3 qd même"), étranger à l'univers de Fallout, j'ignorais totalement dans quoi je me lançais. Et bien je vous le dis en vérité, New Vegas est un chef-d'œuvre monumental, dont certains aspects ont évidemment vieilli (comme ceux d'un Deus Ex, pour citer un autre classique qui a marqué son époque), mais qui vaut toujours largement le coup d'être découvert en 2018.

Sous des dehors rugueux, aggravés par une interface exécrable, New Vegas laisse petit à petit le Vault-boy néophyte toucher du doigt l'immensité de son potentiel. Se refusant à nous tenir en laisse, il propose, suggère, plante peu à peu un décor dont on réalise bien vite que Goodsprings n'est ni le centre, ni même autre chose qu'un pauvre bled parmi des dizaines d'autres, chacun ayant sa vie, ses personnages, ses aspirations et ses problèmes. Je ne suis pas sûr que plusieurs centaines d'heures suffiraient à essorer en totalité ce monde ouvert, _wasteland_ des plus réussis puisque l'ambiance "désertique" ne se traduit jamais en sentiment de vide. On découvre peu à peu aussi les gros poissons qui tirent les ficelles, et on se retrouve à orienter le sens dans lequel le vent va souffler par nos choix et nos actions, parfois anodins, parfois moins. On en vient parfois au vertige quand on se rend compte de la profondeur des résolutions contradictoires possibles pour chaque situation. Et on excuse d'autant plus volontiers les moments de faiblesse de l'écriture que celle-ci se révèle la plupart du temps épatante. On se sent pris dedans, et il est bien difficile de quitter le Mojave pour retourner à la réalité.

Les combats ? Rigolos, intéressants dans une certaine mesure, mais pas ma partie favorite. J'ai aussi regretté que l'accès à certaines options de dialogue (et leur succès) relève strictement d'une compétence, certains jeux ont rendu la chose un peu plus vivante et moins mécanique depuis (Deus Ex HR par exemple). Et le backtracking pendant les quêtes, couplé au sentiment de lenteur des déplacements, prend parfois une tournure irritante. J'ai déjà parlé de l'interface, mais celle-ci mérite une mention spéciale d'infâmie pour la gestion lourdingue de l'inventaire. M'enfin, c'est parce qu'il faut bien chipoter et que le bougre m'a bien plu, au fond. On voudrait qu'il soit parfait.



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai choisi la fin en faveur des NCR, plutôt avec une approche non violente lorsque c'était possible... excepté avec la Légion, mon nemesis absolu depuis le massacre de Nipton. J'ai bossé un peu avec Mr House, jusqu'à ravager le camp de Caesar pour lui activer ses robots, mais au final le côté autocrate en herbe dans sa tour d'ivoire m'a paru flippant, et à l'heure des choix je n'ai pas eu le cœur à tourner le dos aux braves troufions de la NCR que j'avais chouchoutés depuis le début.
Je suis sans doute allé le finir un peu "tôt" par rapport à l'éventail d'exploration et de quêtes qui restait ouvert, mais j'ai quand même fait pas mal de trucs. J'ai joué surtout avec Boone et Rex, un peu avec Veronica sur la fin pour pacifier les BoS dont "l'accueil" m'avait un peu refroidi. J'ai globalement joué le gentil voire très gentil, même si j'ai fait un certain nombre de choses dont je ne suis pas fier. Je le referais bien en me forçant dans la direction opposée, mais peut-être pas tout de suite.





http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...b=achievements

----------


## Paradox

> @ Cannes
> 
> Content de voir que tu as apprécié le jeu. 
> Avec wolf among us, c'est, à mon sens, ce que telltale a fait de mieux.


Peut-etre pas ce qu'ils ont fait de mieux, mais c'est du tres bon pour les 2, je plussoie  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Parti de zéro au début de l'event... je suis un gros malade. 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/02/13/38bc...7b2828632d.png
> 
> 
> Mais je l'ai FAIT. 
> 
> 
> Acquis il y a quelques années pour une somme miséreuse sur la base de vagues conseils de comptoir ("oué c mieu ke fallout3 qd même"), étranger à l'univers de Fallout, j'ignorais totalement dans quoi je me lançais. Et bien je vous le dis en vérité, New Vegas est un chef-d'œuvre monumental, dont certains aspects ont évidemment vieilli (comme ceux d'un Deus Ex, pour citer un autre classique qui a marqué son époque), mais qui vaut toujours largement le coup d'être découvert en 2018.
> ...


Oui, malgre ses defauts, c'est un jeu a avoir fait une fois. Et merde, j'ai envie de me le refaire  :Emo:

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini Another World hier.

La preuve en image :


Pfff en dehors de l'event je ne l'aurai jamais fini , je sais pas si je suis nul ou le jeu dur mais sans soluce je pense que j'abandonnai. Je me suis retrouvé comme un *** coincé au bout d'un couloir avec des ennemies arrivant à l'infini et qui finissent forcément par me tuer. Du coup je regarde la solution qui me dit que mon compagnon doit venir me sauver par une trappe. Bon je réessaye encore une paire de fois (avec évidement un passage long à refaire à chaque fois) sans succès. Je regarde une autre solution(qui dit la même chose) puis une troisième en vidéo et là je me rend compte que je n'avais pas fait tomber un lustre qui bloquait mon compagnon  ::|:  Et du coup effectivement ça marche mieux.

Je comprend que pour l'époque c'était une tuerie mais pour le coup il m'a bien fait rager.

J'ai commencé Kingdom , je voulais jouer 10 minutes histoire de voir à quoi il ressemble je me suis retrouvé à jouer 1h30 et encore parce que j'ai perdu   ::ninja:: 

Bravo à toi frankymikey  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Avec wolf among us, c'est, à mon sens, ce que telltale a fait de mieux.


Amen

----------


## sebarnolds

Pour les Telltale, je rajouterais quand même la saison 1 de The Walking Dead parmi les meilleurs.

Et Another World est clairement une relique du passé. Je le ferais pas non plus sans soluce de nos jours, même si j'adore le jeu.

----------


## Hyeud

> Peut-etre pas ce qu'ils ont fait de mieux, mais c'est du tres bon pour les 2, je plussoie


Ce sont lesquels les mieux alors ?




> J'ai fini Another World hier.
> 
> La preuve en image :
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/02/13/ee76...6e9005d.th.jpg
> 
> Pfff en dehors de l'event je ne l'aurai jamais fini , je sais pas si je suis nul ou le jeu dur mais sans soluce je pense que j'abandonnai. Je me suis retrouvé comme un *** coincé au bout d'un couloir avec des ennemies arrivant à l'infini et qui finissent forcément par me tuer. Du coup je regarde la solution qui me dit que mon compagnon doit venir me sauver par une trappe. Bon je réessaye encore une paire de fois (avec évidement un passage long à refaire à chaque fois) sans succès. Je regarde une autre solution(qui dit la même chose) puis une troisième en vidéo et là je me rend compte que je n'avais pas fait tomber un lustre qui bloquait mon compagnon  Et du coup effectivement ça marche mieux.
> 
> Je comprend que pour l'époque c'était une tuerie mais pour le coup il m'a bien fait rager.
> 
> ...


A l'époque j'avais été bloqué pareil, plus d'1h30 à tuer des ennemis avant d'arrêter, et le lendemain, je vois ce lustre, et je recommence la séquence et là le poto débarque, je n'avais même pas compris pourquoi. Le reste du jeu n'est pas hyper compliqué, FlashBack est un poil plus complexe, mais diable que c'était bon.

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai fini Another World hier.
> 
> La preuve en image :
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/02/13/ee76...6e9005d.th.jpg
> 
> Pfff en dehors de l'event je ne l'aurai jamais fini , je sais pas si je suis nul ou le jeu dur mais sans soluce je pense que j'abandonnai. Je me suis retrouvé comme un *** coincé au bout d'un couloir avec des ennemies arrivant à l'infini et qui finissent forcément par me tuer. Du coup je regarde la solution qui me dit que mon compagnon doit venir me sauver par une trappe. Bon je réessaye encore une paire de fois (avec évidement un passage long à refaire à chaque fois) sans succès. Je regarde une autre solution(qui dit la même chose) puis une troisième en vidéo et là je me rend compte que je n'avais pas fait tomber un lustre qui bloquait mon compagnon  Et du coup effectivement ça marche mieux.
> 
> Je comprend que pour l'époque c'était une tuerie mais pour le coup il m'a bien fait rager.
> 
> ...


Faut se rappeler qu'a l'origine c'est un jeu qui a ete fait par un seul homme (eric chahi) au milieu des annees 90. Je veux bien que ma nostalgie de tout petit sur mon dinosaure de PC de pauvre avec son 486 comme CPU me joue des tours mais je trouvais qu'il y avait une atmosphere et le gameplay "vieillot" n'etait pas si chiant que ca (je l'ai refait il y a quelques annees).

----------


## banditbandit

> Parti de zéro au début de l'event... je suis un gros malade. 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/02/13/38bc...7b2828632d.png
> 
>  Et bien je vous le dis en vérité, New Vegas est un chef-d'œuvre monumental, dont certains aspects ont évidemment vieilli (comme ceux d'un Deus Ex, pour citer un autre classique qui a marqué son époque), mais qui vaut toujours largement le coup d'être découvert en 2018.





> Oui, malgre ses defauts, c'est un jeu a avoir fait une fois. Et merde, j'ai envie de me le refaire


Ah mais ouais comme dit frankymikey, ce jeu est un chef-d'œuvre !

Vas y Franky c'est bon attaque les DLC.  :;):

----------


## Paradox

[QUOTE=Hyeud;11506895]Ce sont lesquels les mieux alors ?/QUOTE]

Je dirais que c'est une question de gout et d'epoque (les 1e jeux Telltale ne ressemble pas du tout aux derniers !) mais The Walking Dead, par exemple, vaut le coup, je trouve (je parle de la saison 1 - j'ai moins aime les autres opus meme si la saison 2 n'est pas si mal).

Mais, effectivement, Tales from the Borderlands et The Wolf Among Us sont vraiment tres bons.

----------


## Hyeud

Je demandais ça, parce que je suis en plein Wolfie, et je m'éclate vraiment, c'est la 1ère fois que j'ai envie de recommencer un TTG en changeant de personnalité, alors que WD1, m'avait laissé très froid, je n'ai pas du tout eu l'impression que mes choix changeaient quelque chose à part que bidule survive ou meurt. Mais bon, j'ai un problème avec WD, à cause de la BD, j'ai jamais pu regarder la série et tout le reste me laisse froid, je ne saurais expliquer pourquoi.

----------


## Paradox

> Je demandais ça, parce que je suis en plein Wolfie, et je m'éclate vraiment, c'est la 1ère fois que j'ai envie de recommencer un TTG en changeant de personnalité, alors que WD1, m'avait laissé très froid, je n'ai pas du tout eu l'impression que mes choix changeaient quelque chose à part que bidule survive ou meurt. Mais bon, j'ai un problème avec WD, à cause de la BD, j'ai jamais pu regarder la série et tout le reste me laisse froid, je ne saurais expliquer pourquoi.


Ne cherche pas plus loin c'est ca. (Apres c'est vrai que les choix sur TWD ne changent pas grand'chose).

----------


## darkvador

> Faut se rappeler qu'a l'origine c'est un jeu qui a ete fait par un seul homme (eric chahi) au milieu des annees 90. Je veux bien que ma nostalgie de tout petit sur mon dinosaure de PC de pauvre avec son 486 comme CPU me joue des tours mais je trouvais qu'il y avait une atmosphere et le gameplay "vieillot" n'etait pas si chiant que ca (je l'ai refait il y a quelques annees).


L'histoire que j'ai raconté m'a bien énervé mais sinon oui effectivement c'est impressionnant pour l'époque , j'ai régulièrement mis les graphismes d'époques et ça reste beau.
Côté gameplay aussi il y a plein de truc sympa et très intelligent et je regrettes pas de l'avoir fait (d'un point de vue histoire du jeu vidéo) mais il accuse quand même son âge.
J

----------


## Ruvon

> Parti de zéro au début de l'event... je suis un gros malade. 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/02/13/38bc...7b2828632d.png
> 
> 
> Mais je l'ai FAIT. 
> 
> 
> Acquis il y a quelques années pour une somme miséreuse sur la base de vagues conseils de comptoir ("oué c mieu ke fallout3 qd même"), étranger à l'univers de Fallout, j'ignorais totalement dans quoi je me lançais. Et bien je vous le dis en vérité, New Vegas est un chef-d'œuvre monumental, dont certains aspects ont évidemment vieilli (comme ceux d'un Deus Ex, pour citer un autre classique qui a marqué son époque), mais qui vaut toujours largement le coup d'être découvert en 2018.
> ...


Joli  :Clap:  Par contre il existe des mods pour améliorer la gueule du jeu, l'optimisation et surtout l'interface pensée pour consoleux. Je l'ai fini en 2013 avec des mods graphiques et d'interface, c'était presque gérable. Presque.

Entre Fallout 3&4 et New Vegas, il n'y a clairement pas photo.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour me remettre de mes émotions grandiloquentes, j'ai commencé *Braid*. C'est sympa ! J'étais inquiet au vu de retours de certains canards dans ce topic, mais pour le moment ça me convient très bien. La direction artistique est chouette !





> Joli  Par contre il existe des mods pour améliorer la gueule du jeu, l'optimisation et surtout l'interface pensée pour consoleux. Je l'ai fini en 2013 avec des mods graphiques et d'interface, c'était presque gérable. Presque.


Oui, on en avait d'ailleurs parlé un peu ici quand j'ai commencé. J'avoue que j'ai renoncé, le look finalement m'a assez bien convenu une fois dans l'ambiance, et pour les mods d'UI j'avais commencé à regarder, mais la flemme et l'envie de "juste jouer" ont été les plus fortes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

J'avance bien dans *Legend of Grimrock*. Je trouve ça très plaisant pour le moment, ça me rappelle ma tendre enfance et des jeux comme Dungeon Master ou Ishar, où on faisait les maps à la main sur des feuilles à carreaux. Maintenant on est dans le futur et la map se trace toute seule, heureusement !  :^_^: 
Je suis au niveau 7, et je regrette un peu d'avoir fait un rogue, ça sert pas à grand chose j'ai l'impression, du moins en comparaison du fighter et du wizard...

----------


## RomTaka

> Parti de zéro au début de l'event... je suis un gros malade. 
> 
> Mais je l'ai FAIT. 
> 
> Acquis il y a quelques années pour une somme miséreuse sur la base de vagues conseils de comptoir ("oué c mieu ke fallout3 qd même"), étranger à l'univers de Fallout, j'ignorais totalement dans quoi je me lançais. Et bien je vous le dis en vérité, New Vegas est un chef-d'œuvre monumental, dont certains aspects ont évidemment vieilli (comme ceux d'un Deus Ex, pour citer un autre classique qui a marqué son époque), mais qui vaut toujours largement le coup d'être découvert en 2018.
> 
> Sous des dehors rugueux, aggravés par une interface exécrable, New Vegas laisse petit à petit le Vault-boy néophyte toucher du doigt l'immensité de son potentiel. Se refusant à nous tenir en laisse, il propose, suggère, plante peu à peu un décor dont on réalise bien vite que Goodsprings n'est ni le centre, ni même autre chose qu'un pauvre bled parmi des dizaines d'autres, chacun ayant sa vie, ses personnages, ses aspirations et ses problèmes. Je ne suis pas sûr que plusieurs centaines d'heures suffiraient à essorer en totalité ce monde ouvert, _wasteland_ des plus réussis puisque l'ambiance "désertique" ne se traduit jamais en sentiment de vide. On découvre peu à peu aussi les gros poissons qui tirent les ficelles, et on se retrouve à orienter le sens dans lequel le vent va souffler par nos choix et nos actions, parfois anodins, parfois moins. On en vient parfois au vertige quand on se rend compte de la profondeur des résolutions contradictoires possibles pour chaque situation. Et on excuse d'autant plus volontiers les moments de faiblesse de l'écriture que celle-ci se révèle la plupart du temps épatante. On se sent pris dedans, et il est bien difficile de quitter le Mojave pour retourner à la réalité.
> 
> Les combats ? Rigolos, intéressants dans une certaine mesure, mais pas ma partie favorite. J'ai aussi regretté que l'accès à certaines options de dialogue (et leur succès) relève strictement d'une compétence, certains jeux ont rendu la chose un peu plus vivante et moins mécanique depuis (Deus Ex HR par exemple). Et le backtracking pendant les quêtes, couplé au sentiment de lenteur des déplacements, prend parfois une tournure irritante. J'ai déjà parlé de l'interface, mais celle-ci mérite une mention spéciale d'infâmie pour la gestion lourdingue de l'inventaire. M'enfin, c'est parce qu'il faut bien chipoter et que le bougre m'a bien plu, au fond. On voudrait qu'il soit parfait.


Je connais pas du tout Fallout mais je voulais juste te dire que ton retour est excellemment bien écrit.
Comme les remarques sur la forme se limitent en général à des yeux qui saignent au vu des fautes d'orthographe, je trouve qu'il est parfois bon de signaler au contraire quand un texte est bien écrit et que c'est un plaisir de le lire.  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'avance bien dans *Legend of Grimrock*. Je trouve ça très plaisant pour le moment, ça me rappelle ma tendre enfance et des jeux comme Dungeon Master ou Ishar, où on faisait les maps à la main sur des feuilles à carreaux. Maintenant on est dans le futur et la map se trace toute seule, heureusement ! 
> Je suis au niveau 7, et je regrette un peu d'avoir fait un rogue, ça sert pas à grand chose j'ai l'impression, du moins en comparaison du fighter et du wizard...


J'ai adoré ce jeu, si je me rappel bien, au début le rogue pue, mais à la fin, c'était mon plus gros dps, il tapait avec deux épées ou dagues bien baleze et rapidement, très cool.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ishar, où on faisait les maps à la main sur des feuilles à carreaux


Homme de goût  :Cigare:

----------


## Vaykadji

> J'avance bien dans *Legend of Grimrock*. Je trouve ça très plaisant pour le moment, ça me rappelle ma tendre enfance et des jeux comme Dungeon Master ou Ishar, où on faisait les maps à la main sur des feuilles à carreaux. Maintenant on est dans le futur et la map se trace toute seule, heureusement !


C'est malin, moi ce qui m'a le plus plu, c'est d'avoir une pile de papiers à côté de moi pendant le jeu pour tenter de dessiner les niveaux et ne pas me perdre. Extrait de mon compte-rendu: 


> choisissez le mode de jeu hard, et sans affichage de la carte

----------


## Akodo

> Homme de goût


Le pire c'est que je dois encore les avoir quelque part chez mes parents !
Sinon j'ai essayé de faire pareil la première fois que j'ai lancé Grimrock y a quelques années, ma motivation n'a pas dépassé la première salle...
On verra bien pour le rogue. Cela dit j'avais pas pensé à lui coller une arme dans son autre main, là j'ai juste des shurikens...

----------


## Supergounou

> Le pire c'est que je dois encore les avoir quelque part chez mes parents !


Pareil  ::): 

Pour Ishar 2, j'avais un bloc note quasi complet dédié au jeu, avec toutes les maps, tous les items de tous les magasins, les stats de tous les persos, et plein d'astuces que je notais dedans au fur et à mesure. Je crois que j'ai passé plus d'heures à l’annoter et à l'étudier plutôt qu'à jouer!

----------


## ssgmaster

> J'avance bien dans *Legend of Grimrock*. Je trouve ça très plaisant pour le moment, ça me rappelle ma tendre enfance et des jeux comme Dungeon Master ou Ishar, où on faisait les maps à la main sur des feuilles à carreaux. Maintenant on est dans le futur et la map se trace toute seule, heureusement ! 
> Je suis au niveau 7, et je regrette un peu d'avoir fait un rogue, ça sert pas à grand chose j'ai l'impression, du moins en comparaison du fighter et du wizard...


Du coup après l'event si tu as le temps pense à faire le deux. C'est une tuerie par rapport au premier qui était déjà excellent.  ::lol::

----------


## Akodo

Ouaip j'ai le 2 qui traine aussi dans mon backlog.  ::ninja:: 
Peut-être pour le prochain event !  ::lol::

----------


## RomTaka

Et j'ai fini *Steamworld Heist* !  ::lol:: 

Screencaps en preuves + succès Steam.

J'ai raisonnablement aimé (disons, un bon 6/10 quoi) mais Evil l'avait tellement vendu que je suis quand même un poil déçu.

Paradoxalement, ma déception vient du fait qu'il ne fait pas souffrir comme un vrai XCOM (pas les vieux X-COM, juste les plus récents *XCOM:EU*+*EW* ou *XCOM2*), où on serre les fesses pour ne pas perdre son petit soldat couvé avec amour : je ne suis pas maso mais XCOM est, bien que plus ou moins difficile, toujours punitif mais aussi toujours juste dans la punition. *SH*, lui, ne punit pas les morts des robots par une permadeath, ce qui est conforme à l'univers (un robot ne meurt pas mais se démonte et se remonte à l'envi) mais les rend un peu moins attachants et surtout rend le jeu beaucoup moins stressant. Certes, j'aurais pu augmenter la difficulté mais j'ai préféré rester au niveau 2 sur 5 (sauf pour les 2 derniers niveaux, dont le boss final, où je suis passé en débutant), parce qu'il semble qu'on peut de toute façon contourner (en partie seulement ?) la difficulté en refaisant les niveaux précédents pour farmer l'XP des différents persos et débloquer ainsi leurs aptitudes, et je trouve que la lassitude tendait suffisamment à s'installer dans mon run pour ne pas que j'en rajoute à rater des missions et à en refaire d'autres.

Ce qui est dommage, c'est que la tension que crée de manière assez naturelle et équitable un XCOM (les pourcentages de visée et les chances de coup critique) est rendue ici par des artifices (la visée pas stable) ou des choix discutables de game design : il m'est par exemple arrivé plusieurs fois de tirer sans le vouloir dans des plateformes qui arrêtent les tirs car primo, il n'est jamais expliqué noir sur blanc sur quels supports les tirs rebondissent et sur lesquels ils passent à travers (même si on le comprend peu à peu à l'usage mais pourquoi un tir au laser a-t-il une trajectoire courbe ?) et deuzio, les décors ne sont pas toujours très lisibles. J'imagine à peine comme on doit rager dans les difficultés plus élevées quand on rate un tir pour des conneries comme la visée qui bouge d'un poil de cul de trop ou une plateforme traître. Dans ce registre, on sent aussi que le jeu a été pensé à l'origine je pense pour les consoles portables (première sortie sur 3DS si je ne m'abuse avant le port sur PC) car la gestion de la visée est certainement plus intuitive en tactile : j'en suis venu à utiliser un combo manette + souris, ce qui est cela dit quand même à mettre au crédit du jeu, pas bégueule pour se laisser amadouer le gameplay comme on l'entend.

Je plussoie Machiavel (encore une fois, je n'ai pas grand chose à rajouter à sa critique) sur la gestion des boss et le dernier en particulier : à la base, je ne les aime déjà pas mais ici, le dernier est vraiment une caricature de sac à PV, qui enchaîne les phases de multiplication de boucliers jusqu'au dégoût, juste de la surenchère sans réel effort imaginatif. C'est dommage car il y a de bonnes idées dans le jeu par ailleurs, au niveau des aptitudes de certains persos (par exemple, le "carapatage" [sic] du perso qui peut s'échapper et ainsi aller se cacher après avoir tué un ennemi) ou dans l'inventaire.

J'ai bien aimé la bande-son de _Steam Powered Giraffe_.

Le scénario est classiquissime même si l'humour aide quelquefois à faire passer la pilule (la référence au film _Le bon, la brute et le truand_ :  :^_^:  ). Les va-et-vient sur la carte et dans les pseudo-niveaux qui font avancer l'histoire sont très dispensables à mes yeux, tout comme le trip autour des chapeaux. Par contre, les 4 ou 5 cinématiques sont excellentes : elles reprennent l'esthétique et les codes (ah cette musique !) des séries B des années 50-60, genre les Envahisseurs, ce qui me fournit une transition toute trouvée avec mon prochain jeu de l'event, *the Deadly Tower of Monsters*.  :B):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Désolée  ::unsure::

----------


## RomTaka

> Désolée


Faut surtout pas ! D'une part, ton enthousiasme faisait envie et d'autre part, étant donné que j'avais aimé *Steamworld Dig* et que j'adore *XCOM*, je me disais qu'un jeu tactique au tour-par-tour dans l'univers Steamworld ne pouvait être effectivement que génial. Le problème des attentes, c'est que forcément, on risque de les décevoir...  :X1:  (tiens, je vais proposer ce slogan à Kickstarter ou à Steam pour ses EA  ::P:  )
Cela dit, j'ai l'air un peu grincheux dans mon retour mais il faut quand même retenir que j'ai globalement aimé : 6/10, c'est plutôt bien, surtout selon mes standards.  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et puis ça lui a donné plein de choses à dire !  ::lol:: 

(Tu as une écriture très soignée et plaisante à lire aussi, d'ailleurs.)

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai commencé mon 4e jeu: Beyond Good&Evil. Jusqu'à maintenant, c'est cool. Et ça n'a pas si mal vieilli, je trouve, à part quelques placements de caméra un peu... étonnants, sinon c'est cool. Ca a l'air fort simple, cela dit. Je me souviens y avoir joué à l'époque mais c'est flou: est-ce que j'ai été bloqué, j'ai arrêté ou c'était une démo? Je ne sais plus, mais c'était donné gratos avec Joystick  :Prey:

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai commencé mon 4e jeu: Beyond Good&Evil. Jusqu'à maintenant, c'est cool. Et ça n'a pas si mal vieilli, je trouve, à part quelques placements de caméra un peu... étonnants, sinon c'est cool. Ca a l'air fort simple, cela dit. Je me souviens y avoir joué à l'époque mais c'est flou: est-ce que j'ai été bloqué, j'ai arrêté ou c'était une démo? Je ne sais plus, mais c'était donné gratos avec Joystick


Il a effectivement été offert à l'époque dans un joystick  :;):

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai fini *A story About My Uncle*, un jeu qui traite de la maltraitance animale, avec un type genre Mengele des batraciens, qui fait des expériences bizarres sur des grenouilles en les dopant à coups de Cristal Meth. Le commun des mortels finit ce jeu en 3 heures. Il m'en a fallu 7. J'ai connu toutes les phases de la frustration durant ma partie, passant du déni à la colère, la tristesse puis l'acceptation, mon expérience entrant en étrange résonance avec la narration métaphorique du jeu. 

J'ai connu le plaisir ambigu des pontons de bois trop court, les détestables moulins à vent sur lesquels le grappin s'accroche une fois sur dix, et, abomination ultime : les caisses qui dégringolent dans le brouillard, où il faut s'agripper et bondir tel un Yamakazi dans une production Besson. Je me suis aussi perdu quelque fois, mais j'ai plutôt apprécié la dernière partie du jeu, alors que certains la considèrent comme la plus ardue. Peut-être parce que sur la fin, j'arrivais enfin à un peu maitriser le gameplay ? A m'entendre dégoiser, on dirait que j'ai détesté. Ce n'est pas le cas, mais ma difficulté à appréhender les distances et la gestion de l'élan, n'a pas rendu mon expérience très fluide.  

Pour moi, ce jeu a été un éloge constant de la chute sous toutes ses formes, une école de l'humilité. L'image qui m'en restera sera les petites mains potelés du protagoniste s'agitant dans le vide, alors que je clique frénétiquement sur un bête rocher hors de portée.  Du coup, je ne l'ai pas trouvé trop court !

----------


## Vaykadji

> JLe commun des mortels finit ce jeu en 3 heures. Il m'en a fallu 7.


20 heures de mon côté. Mais je me suis éclaté à faire tous les succès tellement le gameplay est jouissif (à part 

Spoiler Alert! 


le niveau avec les caisses qui flottent

). Je conseille les speedruns ("chrono", dans le menu, je crois), si tu as le temps. On découvre le jeu sous un tout nouveau jour.

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon je n'ai quasi pas joué depuis une dizaine de jours, mais je me rattraperai bientôt, je suis en vacances à la fin de la semaine  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Pareil 
> 
> Pour Ishar 2, j'avais un bloc note quasi complet dédié au jeu, avec toutes les maps, tous les items de tous les magasins, les stats de tous les persos, et plein d'astuces que je notais dedans au fur et à mesure. Je crois que j'ai passé plus d'heures à l’annoter et à l'étudier plutôt qu'à jouer!


Je me souviens avoir joué au 3 sans bloc-notes. Pas besoin de le dire : je ne suis pas allé bien loin avant de me perdre dans une forêt. Du coup, je n'ai jamais été bien loin. Par contre, j'avais adoré Lands of Lore !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai fini *A story About My Uncle*, un jeu qui traite de la maltraitance animale, avec un type genre Mengele des batraciens, qui fait des expériences bizarres sur des grenouilles en les dopant à coups de Cristal Meth. Le commun des mortels finit ce jeu en 3 heures. Il m'en a fallu 7. J'ai connu toutes les phases de la frustration durant ma partie, passant du déni à la colère, la tristesse puis l'acceptation, mon expérience entrant en étrange résonance avec la narration métaphorique du jeu. 
> 
> J'ai connu le plaisir ambigu des pontons de bois trop court, les détestables moulins à vent sur lesquels le grappin s'accroche une fois sur dix, et, abomination ultime : les caisses qui dégringolent dans le brouillard, où il faut s'agripper et bondir tel un Yamakazi dans une production Besson. Je me suis aussi perdu quelque fois, mais j'ai plutôt apprécié la dernière partie du jeu, alors que certains la considèrent comme la plus ardue. Peut-être parce que sur la fin, j'arrivais enfin à un peu maitriser le gameplay ? A m'entendre dégoiser, on dirait que j'ai détesté. Ce n'est pas le cas, mais ma difficulté à appréhender les distances et la gestion de l'élan, n'a pas rendu mon expérience très fluide.  
> 
> Pour moi, ce jeu a été un éloge constant de la chute sous toutes ses formes, une école de l'humilité. L'image qui m'en restera sera les petites mains potelés du protagoniste s'agitant dans le vide, alors que je clique frénétiquement sur un bête rocher hors de portée.  Du coup, je ne l'ai pas trouvé trop court !
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/14/b7e...4abd7f172a.jpg


J'ai exactement le même avis que toi sur ce jeu et j'ai vécu la même chose lors du précédent backlog event. Expérience assez frustrante au début, j'ai même failli abandonné le jeu tellement il me faisait rager, mais finalement je me suis accroché et j'ai fini par maîtriser un peu mieux le gameplay et par m'amuser sur le dernier tiers du jeu. J'ai dû mettre aussi dans les 6-7 heures pour le finir, et j'étais content que ça ne dure pas plus longtemps.
Content de l'avoir sorti de mon backlog, car ce n'est clairement pas un jeu que j'aurais fini hors event...

----------


## Flugel

Booon, je viens de finir Steamworld Heist, c'est sympa, la fin était un peu redondante et facile, mais c'était sympa. Sinon l'OST était  ::wub:: 

(Screen: https://tof.cx/image/BBA0d , acchiev: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Flugel-...b=achievements )

----------


## machiavel24

> Et j'ai fini *Steamworld Heist* ! 
> 
> Screencaps en preuves + succès Steam.
> 
> J'ai raisonnablement aimé (disons, un bon 6/10 quoi) mais Evil l'avait tellement vendu que je suis quand même un poil déçu.
> 
> Paradoxalement, ma déception vient du fait qu'il ne fait pas souffrir comme un vrai XCOM (pas les vieux X-COM, juste les plus récents *XCOM:EU*+*EW* ou *XCOM2*), où on serre les fesses pour ne pas perdre son petit soldat couvé avec amour : je ne suis pas maso mais XCOM est, bien que plus ou moins difficile, toujours punitif mais aussi toujours juste dans la punition. *SH*, lui, ne punit pas les morts des robots par une permadeath, ce qui est conforme à l'univers (un robot ne meurt pas mais se démonte et se remonte à l'envi) mais les rend un peu moins attachants et surtout rend le jeu beaucoup moins stressant. Certes, j'aurais pu augmenter la difficulté mais j'ai préféré rester au niveau 2 sur 5 (sauf pour les 2 derniers niveaux, dont le boss final, où je suis passé en débutant), parce qu'il semble qu'on peut de toute façon contourner (en partie seulement ?) la difficulté en refaisant les niveaux précédents pour farmer l'XP des différents persos et débloquer ainsi leurs aptitudes, et je trouve que la lassitude tendait suffisamment à s'installer dans mon run pour ne pas que j'en rajoute à rater des missions et à en refaire d'autres.
> 
> Ce qui est dommage, c'est que la tension que crée de manière assez naturelle et équitable un XCOM (les pourcentages de visée et les chances de coup critique) est rendue ici par des artifices (la visée pas stable) ou des choix discutables de game design : il m'est par exemple arrivé plusieurs fois de tirer sans le vouloir dans des plateformes qui arrêtent les tirs car primo, il n'est jamais expliqué noir sur blanc sur quels supports les tirs rebondissent et sur lesquels ils passent à travers (même si on le comprend peu à peu à l'usage mais pourquoi un tir au laser a-t-il une trajectoire courbe ?) et deuzio, les décors ne sont pas toujours très lisibles. J'imagine à peine comme on doit rager dans les difficultés plus élevées quand on rate un tir pour des conneries comme la visée qui bouge d'un poil de cul de trop ou une plateforme traître. Dans ce registre, on sent aussi que le jeu a été pensé à l'origine je pense pour les consoles portables (première sortie sur 3DS si je ne m'abuse avant le port sur PC) car la gestion de la visée est certainement plus intuitive en tactile : j'en suis venu à utiliser un combo manette + souris, ce qui est cela dit quand même à mettre au crédit du jeu, pas bégueule pour se laisser amadouer le gameplay comme on l'entend.
> ...


J'allais dire que j'étais d'accord avec toi  ::lol:: . Et si tu rentres dans le trip de The Deadly Tower of Monsters, tu vas apprécier les quelques heures en sa compagnie et rejoindre ma critique du jeu  ::ninja:: .

Edit : je suis l'event de loin  ::): .

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Booon, je viens de finir Steamworld Heist, c'est sympa, la fin était un peu redondante et facile, mais c'était sympa. Sinon l'OST était


L'OST est dispo sur Spotify, entre autres. Cherche Steam Powered Giraffe.  :;):

----------


## Haraban

Je viens ENFIN de finir *System Shock 2* en 8h40  ::lol:: .

Screen 1 : ma sauvegarde enregistré à 08h40 au dernier niveau intitulé "where am I?"
https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/14/16b...f573290b4c.jpg

Screen 2 de la cinématique de fin :
https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/14/8aa...55727755ab.jpg


He ben mes aïeux c'était pas une partie de plaisir, surtout le dernier tiers... 
Du coté des choses qui m'ont plus : les mécaniques sont cool avec les logs audio, les upgrades modulaires, les upgrades d'armes, les éléments inconnus à examiner à l'aide d'éléments chimiques à trouver dans les niveaux et les adversaires sensibles à des choses différentes selon leur type. L'ambiance est super cool également, du moins pendant les deux premiers tiers du jeu. On découvre pas mal de choses, on explore sans fin de grandes zones, balloté entre solitude et épouvante.
Par contre les antagonistes manquent pas mal de charisme, l'histoire n'est pas palpitante et la partie FPS est pourrit. 

Au final, ce qui fait que je ne l'ai pas aimé malgré toutes ses qualités, son moteur fluide et efficace (pas un seul bug, pas un seul problème pour accrocher une échelle ou sauter d'une plate forme à une autre, aux petits oignons) et sa grosse ambiance, c'est qu'il est vraiment trop vieux à mon gout  :Fouras:  . 
Je n'arrive plus à faire abstraction de certains défauts comme la laideur visuelle ou les interfaces contre intuitives. Je suis bien content d'en avoir terminé avec lui.

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai fait deux niveaux de Mark of the Ninha à 100%, et il faut avouer que c'est hyper plaisant. Typiquement le genre de jeu dont le plaisir est augmenté par la volonté de jouer  parfaitement (un peu comme Hitman en fait).

Mais je fais Dungeon Master en même temps et c'est chronophage  ::P:

----------


## Akodo

J'avais kiffé Mark of the Ninja à l'époque, étrangement je l'avais un peu rushé.
Bon j'attaque le niveau 10 sur *Legend of Grimrock*. Je pensais pas que ce serait aussi long, j'y ai passé toutes mes après-midi/soirées depuis lundi ! Après en général je suis assez long pour finir les jeux. Enfin c'est toujours aussi plaisant, même si j'avoue avoir regardé la soluce pour une ou deux énigmes un peu relou. 
Ah et mon rogue est toujours aussi à peu près inutile, c'est quand qu'il devient un monstre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

Je viens d'abandonner *Besiege*. Le seul tuto de tout le jeu t'explique comment placer des blocs et des roues (même pas comment faire un truc qui tourne, juste comment aller tout droit), le moindre guide expliquant comment faire un avion (obligatoire pour divers niveaux du monde 2) fait plusieurs centaines de mots, implique d'utiliser une centaine de pièces et finit avec un machin qui nécessite une dizaine de touches pour piloter. La plupart des armes ne tirent qu'une fois, à part celles qui ne marchent pas sur la plupart des structures à détruire. Même avec une machine du workshop, j'ai eu du mal à faire le niveau 5 du monde 2, et l'engin dont j'ai eu besoin avait 7 touches différentes pour les armes (4 structures à détruire, donc pas possible de rater plus de 3 fois), 8 touches pour contrôler l'engin et perdait des morceaux au décollage, ce qui empêchait de le faire redescendre efficacement. Et c'était le plus adapté que j'ai trouvé parmi une douzaines de modèles bien notés.
L'intérêt du jeu pour moi était de réfléchir moi-même et non d'utiliser le workshop, mais c'est complètement contre-intuitif (les steering hinges sont une horreur pour faire tourner un véhicule... la solution est de mettre des roues sur des roues et de faire en sorte que les roues intérieures changent de sens quand on appuie sur gauche/droite), et j'ai pas envie de passer une heure sur chaque niveau qui se finit en deux minutes une fois que tu as le bon engin, ni de télécharger trois tonnes de modèles afin de finir le jeu sans rien faire.

Suivant sur la liste : probablement Layers of Fear ou Kingdom, juste le temps de finir Rakuen avant.

----------


## RomTaka

> J'allais dire que j'étais d'accord avec toi . Et si tu rentres dans le trip de The Deadly Tower of Monsters, tu vas apprécier les quelques heures en sa compagnie et rejoindre ma critique du jeu .
> 
> Edit : je suis l'event de loin .


J'ai l'impression que je suis souvent d'accord avec tes évaluations Steam.  :;): 
On va voir si ça se vérifie par la suite puisque dans le cadre de l'event, j'ai *the Deadly Tower of Monsters* et *Life is strange* au programme, 2 jeux que tu as évalués.  ::lol::

----------


## Drakkoone

> Par contre les antagonistes manquent pas mal de charisme


Shodan ?

Moi je la trouve super classe  :Cigare:

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'avais kiffé Mark of the Ninja à l'époque, étrangement je l'avais un peu rushé.
> Bon j'attaque le niveau 10 sur *Legend of Grimrock*. Je pensais pas que ce serait aussi long, j'y ai passé toutes mes après-midi/soirées depuis lundi ! Après en général je suis assez long pour finir les jeux. Enfin c'est toujours aussi plaisant, même si j'avoue avoir regardé la soluce pour une ou deux énigmes un peu relou. 
> Ah et mon rogue est toujours aussi à peu près inutile, c'est quand qu'il devient un monstre ?


Ca fait longtemps que je l'ai fini donc je me trompe peut être, il avait peut être une arbalète ou un arc qui le rendait très fort alors.  Mais en tout cas je ne m'étais pas spécialisé dans les armes de jet qui étaient assez pourries effectivement, je l'avais plutot monté arc ou arbalete.

----------


## Akodo

Peut-être bien, là je suis parti sur la dague, avec reach pour qu'il puisse taper de derrière et bon... c'est pas les rares fois où on peut caler une backstab... mais c'est pas grave je l'aime quand même !

----------


## Supergounou

> Je me souviens avoir joué au 3 sans bloc-notes. Pas besoin de le dire : je ne suis pas allé bien loin avant de me perdre dans une forêt.


J'avais attaqué le 3 en me disant "je connais par cœur le 2, pas besoin de carte!". Il m'est arrivé exactement la même chose qu'à toi, d'autant que les téléporteurs temporaires rendent le tout encore plus confus  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

J'ai pas mal avancé dans *Among the sleep* et... c'est de la merde. En barre.
Chaque minute passé sur ce truc semble une éternité d'ennui.

Entre le décor perpétuellement dans le noir, le nounours à la gueule flippante que j'ai envie de buter à chaque fois que je dois lui faire un calin, les bugs de collision à foison et les textures bien limites, je me demande ce que je déteste le plus.
Quoique, à la réflexion, ça reste encore ce putain d'ours en peluche.  :Boom: 

Mon meilleur moment, ça a été quand l'écran est resté noir pendant une quinzaine de secondes.
J'ai cru que le jeu avait planté et que j'avais une bonne raison de l'abandonner.  ::lol:: 

Que dalle. ça a repris... sur un décor tout aussi dégueulasse.  :Emo: 
Bon sang, je hais ce jeu.

----------


## Paradox

Alors j'ai voulu commencer "Bully : The Scholarship Edition" et viennent les ennuis des le lancement. J'ai cherche et essaye quelques astuces pour eviter qu'il ne plante toutes les 5 min. Et ca continue mais de facon aleatoire, le jeu crash tres regulierement.

En plus de ca, ce jeu est une purge : tu arrives, tu te fais cogner dessus avant meme d'avoir mis les pieds dans l'ecole, les filles qui te font des bisous contre cadeaux, les blagues potaches et autres cliches detestables sur un pseudo GTA-like aux graphismes, sons et controles imbuvables... J'ai passe 90 min dessus, et plus que ca en manips diverses pour le rendre plus stable ; non vraiment, je sens que ce jeu ne me veut pas du bien. 

C'est encore possible de demander un changement ? Parce que ma manette et ma sante mentale ne vont pas supporter ca le jeu entier, si tant est qu'il est possible de le finir dans ces conditions...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai pas mal avancé dans *Among the sleep* et... c'est de la merde. En barre.
> Chaque minute passé sur ce truc semble une éternité d'ennui.
> 
> Entre le décor perpétuellement dans le noir, le nounours à la gueule flippante que j'ai envie de buter à chaque fois que je dois lui faire un calin, les bugs de collision à foison et les textures bien limites, je me demande ce que je déteste le plus.
> Quoique, à la réflexion, ça reste encore ce putain d'ours en peluche. 
> 
> Mon meilleur moment, ça a été quand l'écran est resté noir pendant une quinzaine de secondes.
> J'ai cru que le jeu avait planté et que j'avais une bonne raison de l'abandonner. 
> 
> ...


Tu peux le laisser tomber hein, pas la peine de te torturer si tu détestes vraiment à ce point. Perso j'avais bien aimé pour l'histoire derriere mais j'essayais pas de te torturer en te le choisissant...  ::unsure:: 


Et meme remarque pour Paradox, t'es pas obligé de finir TOUS tes jeux, juste un, donc si y'en a un que tu n'aimes pas y'a pas à le changer, tu peux juste le laisser tomber...

----------


## Baalim

Nan, je vais essayer de le terminer. Je dois en être au 3/4 et comme ça, je pourrai le haïr en toute objectivité.  :Indeed:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je me demande comment tu t'es retrouvé avec ça, Paradox (d'une part, à le posséder, d'autre part à devoir y jouer). Le titre à lui seul semble annoncer le nanar d'une nullité crasse, ce que ta description confirme en tous points.

@Evilblacksheep : je pense que ce n'est pas une question d'obligation. C'est juste sympa d'essayer de faire les 4 (voire 5), et moi aussi j'aurais demandé un remplacement si je m'étais retrouvé avec un jeu de cet acabit.

----------


## Baalim

> Je me demande comment tu t'es retrouvé avec ça, Paradox (d'une part, à le posséder, d'autre part à devoir y jouer). Le titre à lui seul semble annoncer le nanar d'une nullité crasse, ce que ta description confirme en tous points.
> 
> @Evilblacksheep : je pense que ce n'est pas une question d'obligation. C'est juste sympa d'essayer de faire les 4 (voire 5), et moi aussi j'aurais demandé un remplacement si je m'étais retrouvé avec un jeu de cet acabit.


Tu rigoles ?
Bully avait été encensé par la critique et les joueurs à sa sortie.

Après, il accuse le poids des années, comme GTA 3.

On parle quand même d'un jeu qui a débuté sa carrière sur ps2.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vraiment ? Ignorant tout cela et lisant la description de Paradox, je n'étais pas loin d'imaginer un GTA-like au rabais et d'un goût honteux assemblé à la va-vite sous Unity par des pseudo-développeurs est-européens.  ::ninja:: 

En regardant la page du magasin Steam, les deux premiers points semblent d'ailleurs se confirmer... sauf que c'est Rockstar. _Shame!_

----------


## Baalim

> Vraiment ? Ignorant tout cela et lisant la description de Paradox, je n'étais pas loin d'imaginer un GTA-like au rabais et d'un goût honteux assemblé à la va-vite sous Unity par des pseudo-développeurs est-européens. 
> 
> En regardant la page du magasin Steam, les deux premiers points semblent d'ailleurs se confirmer... sauf que c'est Rockstar. _Shame!_


Pour le coup du développement douteux, tu n'es pas loin du compte. Voila ce qu'on écrivait en ... 2008/2009 :




> The PC version, however, received mixed reviews ranging from a "Good" rating of 7.8 from IGN[40] to a C- from 1UP.com[41] who called it "[a] shoddy, untimely port that, inexplicably -- considering its ridiculously long port time -- feels like a rush job." GameSpot later rated it with a "fair" rating of 6.0,[42] calling it "[a] lazy porting job [which] hinders Bully's classic classroom hijinks".

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Bully à l'epoque sur console, c'etait presque plus fun que GTA 3, par contre oui, le port PC est bien dégueulasse ET ca a vieilli. Mais niveau clichés et scenar, c'est pas pire que GTA, au contraire.

----------


## Olima

Ah, moi *Bully* a très bien tourné sur mon pc il y a quelques années. J'ai trouvé l'idée du GTA entre sales gosses ainsi que l'ambiance générale vraiment très bien, et au niveau du scénar également plus original. (Même si je préfère tout de même la virée 80s de Vice City. Pas fait les GTA 4 et 5 faute de bécane adéquate). Après c'est sûr que pas mal de mécanismes ont vieilli et que certaines missions sont bien redondantes, je me suis arrêté en cours de route d'ailleurs, mais j'en garde un très bon souvenir, beaucoup plus à mon goût que GTA 3 et moins moche que San Andreas. Mais chacun son kif hein...  :;):

----------


## Vaykadji

Les clichés et le scénar de GTA sont probablement la raison première pour laquelle j'y joue. On est sur du potache/'muricaa/grinçant/boobs/critique/raciste, et c'est ça qui est bon. Enfin, je trouve.

----------


## jopopoe

Olalah Bully pour moi c'est juste c'est le meilleur GTA-like post-San Andreas et pré-GTA V. De l'humour bien ficelé (même si, tout comme GTA, ça ne convient pas à tous les goûts), des missions prenantes et un final grandiose.
Une perle ce jeu ! ::love:: 

Edit : Par contre il a pas l'air d'aimer Windows 10 d'après https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Bully:...arship_Edition

----------


## Baalim

> Olalah Bully pour moi c'est juste c'est le meilleur GTA-like post-San Andreas et pré-GTA V. De l'humour bien ficelé (même si, tout comme GTA, ça ne convient pas à tous les goûts), des missions prenantes et un final grandiose.
> Une perle ce jeu !


Ca ne fait jamais que 12 ans que j'ai le jeu sur trois supports différents. Va peut être falloir que je dépasse l'intro  :Facepalm:

----------


## Vaykadji

On a le droit de falsifier des preuves de jeu fini?  ::trollface:: 



NB: j'y retourne, ça m'a juste fait rire

----------


## Orkestra

Pour ce qui est de remplacer un jeu, à moins que ça soit un problème technique, c'est non.
Après, comme l'a dit Evilblacksheep, le but du jeu ce n'est pas de se forcer à jouer à un jeu qu'on déteste, plutôt l'occasion de tester (et terminer, si affinités) des jeux auxquels on n'aurait pas forcément joué de soi-même. Si tu considères avoir assez testé un jeu pour pouvoir dire que tu trouves ça nul et que tu ne veux pas y jouer, dis-toi que c'est très bien et que tu peux le virer définitivement de ton backlog de "jeux à faire" et passe à un autre jeu  ::): 

Ceci étant, l'event ne vous empêche evidemment pas de jouer à d'autres jeux de votre backlog que ceux qui vous ont été attribués. Et si tu veux demander à quelqu'un de choisir un autre jeu pour toi, vas-y, je ne l'intégrerai juste pas à l'event  :;): 

Et pour illustrer mon propos : j'ai terminé 4 jeux pour cet event (Blocks That Matter, Grow Home, Owlboy, ABZU) et j'abandonne officiellement le cinquième : *Grim Fandango Remastered*.
C'est dommage parce que l'ambiance me plait vraiment bien mais je n'arrive pas à m'amuser à parcourir trouzemille écrans pour essayer de trouver un objet absurde que je pourrais associer à un autre objet absurde après avoir cherché sur vingtcinqmille autres écrans. En tous cas pas pendant les 11 heures nécessaires pour finir le jeu d'après Howlongtobeat.
Si je l'avais découvert à l'époque, j'aurais peut-être adoré, là je dois dire que c'est un peu dire. J'essayerai peut-être de regarder un let's play de quelqu'un qui connait le jeu histoire de suivre l'histoire tout de même.
Du coup, j'ai quand même un peu peur mais je garde les deux premiers Monkey Island dans ma liste de jeux à faire un jour, au cas où un déclic fasse que j'accroche plus. Ca m'embête d'abandonner des classiques comme ça mais je crois que ça n'est pas fait pour moi.

Ce quatrième event du backlog est donc terminé pour moi mais j'enchaîne quand même sur la liste non-officielle que m'avait concoté Evilblacksheep :
J'attends le moment propice pour terminer Stories Untold (fini le 3 premiers épisodes sur 4 et je suis à fond !), j'ai commencé Steamworld Heist et j'aime bien pour l'instant mais je n'ai pas encore grand chose à en dire. Et je me suis forcé à faire *Machinarium* (que je viens de terminer) justement pour faire un point'n click parce que je venais d'en abandonner un !
Et donc mon retour sur Machinarium : je crois que le fait que ça soit en 2D fait que j'accroche plus qu'à Grim Fandango sans que je sache bien pourquoi (parce que techniquement l'ambiance de Grim Fandango me plaît plus). C'est peut-être aussi l'absence de dialogue qui coupe moins "le rythme" du jeu... Je ne sais pas. Surtout, c'est court ! 4 heures pour le finir (avec une solution à certains moment parce qu'il y a quelques trucs bien tirés par les cheveux) c'est bien ! Plus, ça m'aurait semblé trop long. Mention spéciale (négative) aux petits jeux que les dévs se sont sentis obliger d'inclure dans leur jeu... Qui a pensé que ça pourrait être sympa de jouer à space invader avec un clavier "virtuel" sur lequel il faut cliquer à la souris ?  :Facepalm: 

__________

Je vais être moins présent à partir d'aujourd'hui et pendant une semaine mais (si je n'ai pas le temps entre temps) je mettrai à jour la spreadsheet en fin de semaine prochaine de toute façon.
Si vous avez une question qui demande une réponse un peu plus rapide que ça et que vous voulez être sûr que je la lise, envoyez moi un MP  ::): 

J'en profite pour rappeler que ceux qui ont terminé au moins un jeu dans le cadre de l'event peuvent aller s'inscrire sur ce gift (l'image est cliquable):



Et si vous vous inscrivez, pensez à laisser un petit commentaire éventuellement, c'est toujours plus sympa  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Qui a pensé que ça pourrait être sympa de jouer à space invader avec un clavier "virtuel" sur lequel il faut cliquer à la souris ?


Ca marchait aussi avec les fleches  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

Remboursez !  :Cell:

----------


## Akodo

:Facepalm:   ::happy2::

----------


## Paradox

> Et meme remarque pour Paradox, t'es pas obligé de finir TOUS tes jeux, juste un, donc si y'en a un que tu n'aimes pas y'a pas à le changer, tu peux juste le laisser tomber...


Non, mais le challenge que j'essayais de m'imposer etait de les finir. On est la pour enterrer du backlog apres tout !  :;): 




> Je me demande comment tu t'es retrouvé avec ça, Paradox (d'une part, à le posséder, d'autre part à devoir y jouer). Le titre à lui seul semble annoncer le nanar d'une nullité crasse, ce que ta description confirme en tous points.
> 
> @Evilblacksheep : je pense que ce n'est pas une question d'obligation. C'est juste sympa d'essayer de faire les 4 (voire 5), et moi aussi j'aurais demandé un remplacement si je m'étais retrouvé avec un jeu de cet acabit.


Je n'en ai aucune idee, mais vu son age, j'imagine que c'est un truc tombe d'un bundle quand j'etais encore naif sur leurs contenus... En plus, il est super bien note sur Steam et c'est cense etre du Rockstart si je ne dis pas de betises...

J'avais deja eu une journee de merde hier, ca a ete le pompom de finir ma soiree sur ce jeu (pour essayer de me detendre)...  :Boom: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour ce qui est de remplacer un jeu, à moins que ça soit un problème technique, c'est non.
> Après, comme l'a dit Evilblacksheep, le but du jeu ce n'est pas de se forcer à jouer à un jeu qu'on déteste, plutôt l'occasion de tester (et terminer, si affinités) des jeux auxquels on n'aurait pas forcément joué de soi-même. Si tu considères avoir assez testé un jeu pour pouvoir dire que tu trouves ça nul et que tu ne veux pas y jouer, dis-toi que c'est très bien et que tu peux le virer définitivement de ton backlog de "jeux à faire" et passe à un autre jeu


Ben, je ne sais pas un jeu qui plante toutes les 5 a 15 min ? Ca ne releve pas du "probleme technique" ?  ::blink:: 

(Sachant que j'ai passe 2-3h a essayer diverses astuces pour le faire marcher sans crash, et 1h30 a jouer comme ca ?)

----------


## Hyeud

> *Grim Fandango Remastered*.


Ca sent le casino, ce passage est horrible et là j'ai craqué, après avoir passer des heures à essayer tout sur tout, j'ai regardé la soluce, il me manquait juste UN truc à faire !!!

----------


## Ruvon

The Magic Circle terminé  :Cigare: 



Spoiler Alert! 






C'est complètement nawak, ça part dans tous les sens et c'est très sympa à jouer. Au milieu de cette parodie de jeu pas terminé il y a de vraies idées de gameplay. Impossible à raconter sans spoil mais j'ai fait 9/10 à la création d'épisode  :Indeed: 

Et l'OST est très correcte.

----------


## NFafa

> Ben, je ne sais pas un jeu qui plante toutes les 5 a 15 min ? Ca ne releve pas du "probleme technique" ? 
> 
> (Sachant que j'ai passe 2-3h a essayer diverses astuces pour le faire marcher sans crash, et 1h30 a jouer comme ca ?)


Je vais dans ton sens, un jeu qui ne marche pas doit être changé (un jeu qui plante régulièrement, c'est un jeu qui marche pas). Si Orkestra donne son accord on peut le remplacer par un autre de la liste de secours. Maintenant que je le connais et que je souffre dessus je dirais : Furi. Un petit 6h en main + extra (ou 40h si tu es aussi bon que moi).

----------


## Orkestra

> Ben, je ne sais pas un jeu qui plante toutes les 5 a 15 min ? Ca ne releve pas du "probleme technique" ? 
> 
> (Sachant que j'ai passe 2-3h a essayer diverses astuces pour le faire marcher sans crash, et 1h30 a jouer comme ca ?)


Ton premier message me laissait surtout penser que le jeu ne te plaisait pas mais OK, j'ai noté la proposition de remplacement de NFafa, *Furi* donc.  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Ton premier message me laissait surtout penser que le jeu ne te plaisait pas mais OK, j'ai noté la proposition de remplacement de NFafa, *Furi* donc.


Autant pour moi, j'essayais de faire passer le message que sur tous les plans, c'etait difficile, et qu'en plus de ne pas etre un super jeu, c'etait difficile de finir un jeu qui crash sans arret.

Mais je voulais aussi prevenir que c'etait une purge. Et j'aurais voulu pouvoir continuer parce que je suis surpris que ca vienne des memes personnes qui sortent les GTA.

Mais bref, peu importe, Furi se sera... et difficile egalement, vu comme ca m'avait paru de prime abord  ::P:

----------


## Nicibg

> J'en profite pour rappeler que ceux qui ont terminé au moins un jeu dans le cadre de l'event peuvent aller s'inscrire sur ce gift (l'image est cliquable):
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/29/0b2...db7d04cb8d.png
> 
> Et si vous vous inscrivez, pensez à laisser un petit commentaire éventuellement, c'est toujours plus sympa



Je ne crois pas remplir la condition d'avoir posté au moins 25 messages (je ne suis pas un grand bavard ^^')

----------


## Orkestra

Le site met automatiquement un certain nombre de conditions pour pouvoir participer à un gift et j'ai juste oublié de les virer... Je vais voir pour changer ca en rentrant chez moi mais en attendant : le gift est ouvert à toute personne participant à l'event et qui a terminé au moins un jeu dans le cadre de celui-ci ! Donc tu peux t'inscrire  ::): 

Édit: je viens de vérifier et il n'y a pas de condition autre que celle que je viens d'indiquer hein !  ::P:

----------


## papaolivier

YOUPI !
Après presque 19 heures de jeu, Hotline Miami m'a enfin révélé son écran de fin !
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1302339836
Alors oui, je suis un gros nul à ce jeu mais enfin, je suis arrivé au bout, je n'ai pas lâché le morceau. Merci à l'event sans qui ce ne serait peut-être jamais arrivé.
Je ne serai donc pas la lanterne rouge, le seul à n'avoir bouclé aucun jeu.

Par contre, si quelqu'un a compris quelque chose au scénario, je veux bien qu'il m'explique. Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir tout capté.

J'ai bien aimé les graphismes, c'est surprenant tout ce qui arrive à passer au travers de ces gros pixels.

----------


## Kaelis

> Par contre, si quelqu'un a compris quelque chose au scénario, je veux bien qu'il m'explique. Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir tout capté.


Pour faire simple 

Spoiler Alert! 


un groupe ultra-nationaliste américain ("50 Blessings") fait pression sur des personnes pour les forcer à massacrer des mafieux russes. Jacket (le premier protagoniste) suis leurs ordres, donnés par les deux types dans l'égoût en fin de jeu (les "Janitors"). Biker, dans le même cas que Jacket et croisé au milieu du jeu puis joué, se rebiffe et essaye de remonter jusqu'aux Janitors pour découvrir ce qu'il se passe derrière ces coups de fils qui demandent à des inconnus d'assassiner des russes.

.

En gros, le deuxième jeu creuse les personnages et le contexte dans tous les sens.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ca sent le casino, ce passage est horrible et là j'ai craqué, après avoir passer des heures à essayer tout sur tout, j'ai regardé la soluce, il me manquait juste UN truc à faire !!!


Le coup de l'échelle? Ce truc est complètement fumé à la souris, alors que sur l'original au clavier/souris c'était naturel. Une grosse erreur de level design pour cette remastered edition à mon avis.

----------


## NFafa

> Mais bref, peu importe, Furi se sera... et difficile egalement, vu comme ca m'avait paru de prime abord


Au pire il y a un mode facile  ::siffle::

----------


## Nono

> Ca sent le casino, ce passage est horrible et là j'ai craqué, après avoir passer des heures à essayer tout sur tout, j'ai regardé la soluce, il me manquait juste UN truc à faire !!!


J'ai abandonné bien avant (une brouette à faire rouler pour écraser des câbles qui alimentait une tour pour faire tomber un truc, enfin bref un truc infâme).
Le jeu aurait été en 2D dessiné à la main, j'aurais certainement accroché à l'univers. Mais en l'état, c'est immonde, capillotracté, et infaisable même en ayant l'impression d'avoir trouvé la solution.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je vais être moins présent à partir d'aujourd'hui et pendant une semaine mais (si je n'ai pas le temps entre temps) je mettrai à jour la spreadsheet en fin de semaine prochaine de toute façon.
> Si vous avez une question qui demande une réponse un peu plus rapide que ça et que vous voulez être sûr que je la lise, envoyez moi un MP 
> 
> J'en profite pour rappeler que ceux qui ont terminé au moins un jeu dans le cadre de l'event peuvent aller s'inscrire sur ce gift (l'image est cliquable):
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/29/0b2...db7d04cb8d.png
> 
> Et si vous vous inscrivez, pensez à laisser un petit commentaire éventuellement, c'est toujours plus sympa


Hum, ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi. Je clique sur Participer ou Commenter, mais rien ne se passe. Testé avec deux navigateurs.
edit : erreur 500. C'est le site qui est aux fraises.

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais il semble qu'il y ait des soucis avec cpcgift depuis aujourd'hui. Toute notre équipe d'enquêteurs/programmeurs sont sur le coup, ne zappez pas!

----------


## Baalim

Je suis agréablement surpris après avoir relancé Bully.
Le jeu n'a, étrangement, pas si mal vieilli visuellement. J'aurais presque envie de m'y mettre au lieu de terminer l'autre grosse purge d'among the sleep.

----------


## sebarnolds

Grim Fandango, j'avais adoré, mais y ayant rejoué plusieurs mois avant la sortie du remaster, il faut bien reconnaître que les puzzles sont tout pourris.

Ca me fait peur pour Among The Sleep, il me semblait bien et il est même déjà installé. (quelques minutes plus tard) Ou pas : j'ai confondu avec Silence of the Sleep.

----------


## Hyeud

> J'ai abandonné bien avant (une brouette à faire rouler pour écraser des câbles qui alimentait une tour pour faire tomber un truc, enfin bref un truc infâme).


Putaing oui, ce passage  :Facepalm:  J'ai failli craquer sur celui-là.

2ème jeu fini The Wolf Among Us, un très bon film interactif, faut pas être trop pourri en anglais, avec l'argot c'est chaud, croyant offrir un verre, je l'ai mis dans la gueule du mec avec qui je tentais de faire ami-ami, maintenant je sais que [GLASS HIM] c'est pas pour trinquer. C'était bieng et j'ai envie de le refaire en mode BigBadWolf bien badass, là j'ai fait le gentil justicier au grand coeur mais qui faut pas faire chier non plus.

----------


## Paradox

> Au pire il y a un mode facile


Je ne suis pas un gamer facile.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cannes

> Putaing oui, ce passage  J'ai failli craquer sur celui-là.
> 
> 2ème jeu fini The Wolf Among Us, un très bon film interactif, faut pas être trop pourri en anglais, avec l'argot c'est chaud, croyant offrir un verre, je l'ai mis dans la gueule du mec avec qui je tentais de faire ami-ami, maintenant je sais que [GLASS HIM] c'est pas pour trinquer.


 ::XD:: 
Content que tu ai apprécié!

----------


## Hyeud

Plus que ça, j'ai adoré, 1ère fois que j'ai envie de refaire direct ce genre de jeu pour le jouer différemment.

----------


## Baalim

Arghh, j'ai enfin fini cette cochonnerie d'among the sleep.
Je crois que je n'avais plus détesté un jeu avec une telle passion depuis Kill the bad guy.

Hop, kill the bad game, kill it with fire and nuke it.  :Boom: 

Preuve de mon supplice en image :
https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/15/a05...a2d6fc8ab9.png


Reste *Yonder, the cloud catcher* mais je crains le pire.
Ce jeu est beaucoup trop choupi  :Sweat: 

N'importe quel moment du jeu vous explose les yeux à coup de couleurs flashy et tout est beaucoup trop mignon.
En plus, on peut donner à manger aux animaux mais pas les buter.
J'ai peur.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Putaing oui, ce passage  J'ai failli craquer sur celui-là.
> 
> 2ème jeu fini The Wolf Among Us, un très bon film interactif, faut pas être trop pourri en anglais, avec l'argot c'est chaud, croyant offrir un verre, je l'ai mis dans la gueule du mec avec qui je tentais de faire ami-ami, maintenant je sais que [GLASS HIM] c'est pas pour trinquer. C'était bieng et j'ai envie de le refaire en mode BigBadWolf bien badass, là j'ai fait le gentil justicier au grand coeur mais qui faut pas faire chier non plus.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/15/efd...72db5ae.md.png


Je me souviens que je m'étais fait avoir aussi à ce moment-là. On pense faire un truc sympa et boom, dans la gueule  ::):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

@Baalim: Désolée pour Among The Sleep, je promets que c'etait pas un piege à la base.

----------


## Paradox

> Je suis agréablement surpris après avoir relancé Bully.
> Le jeu n'a, étrangement, pas si mal vieilli visuellement. J'aurais presque envie de m'y mettre au lieu de terminer l'autre grosse purge d'among the sleep.


Pas de crashs intempestifs ?

----------


## Baalim

> Pas de crashs intempestifs ?


Sur les 17 minutes, non mais je manque un peu de recul  :;): 
J'ai suivi les recommandations lues ici :



> XP SP3, run as admin, and override high dpi scaling on compatibility tab for bully.exe worked for me.


Sur le long terme, faut voir si celle là règle problème de consommation excessive de ram que beaucoup signalent (en même temps, j'ai un peu de marge)




> Okay people trying to play the game! Stop listening to the want to be techs telling you to run compatibility mode. That is not the issue!!!!!!! Nether is your processor cores. The issue is that the game over runs on ram and crashes. So. How to fix it? Simple very simple.
> Go to your windows start> type in run> type in Msconfig.
> 
> Go to boot options. From there go to advance options. In the right you’ll see a box that says about limiting memory. Check that box. And set it to anything under 2000mb. Example 1999 if you have a high MHz ram I’d recommend 1500. Click apply then it’ll prompt you to restart your pc. Once it restarts you are good to go crash free and able to set the game to 1080p.

----------


## Vaykadji

Je crois que Beyond Good&Evil se fout de ma gueule: crash après avoir battu le boss de fin (qui j'imagine mènera à une cinématique, puis au générique)...

----------


## Vaykadji

Ah, j'ai fini, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait: après le boss de fin, une cinématique et puis le générique. Pfiou. Fini *Beyond Good & Evil*! (preuve)

Alors, c'était comment, après la dizaine d'heure de jeu? 
- Très bien jusqu'aux 10 dernières minutes niveau scénario
- Très bien jusqu'aux deux dernières heures niveau technique

Je m'explique: 

Le scénario et l'univers sont très sympas, soutenus par des personnages suffisamment attachants. Ce qu'on fait dans le jeu a un impact sur la vie de tous les jours sur la planète. Ok. Par contre, quand on arrive à la fin, ça commence à ne plus avoir aucun sens: le plot twist sans intérêt de la fin (

Spoiler Alert! 


Jade, tu es en fait un être surnaturel

) vient tout gâcher. Et je crois que le pire, ça reste que vu les dernières minutes, tout ce qu'on a fait pendant la partie n'avait en fait aucun intérêt (

Spoiler Alert! 


Faut faire des reportages pour que les gens soient prêts à se rebeller contre les méchants aliens... ah ben finalement non, ça sert à rien qu'ils se rebellent, de toute façon la bataille se fait en 1v1, les gens auraient pu n'avoir jamais été mis au courant que ça n'aurait strictement rien changé à rien

). Oui, ça me fait rager: pourquoi est-ce qu'ils sont allé bâcler la fin d'un truc qui tenait parfaitement la route tout du long? Grrrr.

Niveau technique, on dirait que c'est la même chose: tout du long, on nous sert des détails léchés, une ville vivante, des animaux partout... C'est un jeu de 2003 (avec un patch de compatibilité HD sorti récemment, pas un remaster) et c'est impressionnant comme ça a bien vieilli. Par contre, à la fin, on nous met des textures moisies partout (

Spoiler Alert! 


la vue depuis la base lunaire

) et le jeu qui fonctionnait à la perfection commence à avoir des bugs qui suintent de partout: le son se coupe pendant une cinématique, on ne comprend rien aux deux dernières missions parce qu'aucun PNJ ne donne une réplique en entier, ça coupe. Faut relancer le jeu pour que ça fonctionne, mais le bug revient au bout d'un moment. Et puis surtout, le jeu qui me fait un retour windows avec un beau message d'erreur "no more memory" tout droit sorti des années XP juste après avoir battu le boss final. Punaise, que c'est ridicule. Grrrrrrrr.

On sent que le jeu a un peu vieilli tout de même: l'absence de sauvegardes automatiques et/ou quand on veut, ça se ressent. Pareil pour le personnage qui ne saute pas (oui, y'a bien des roulades, mais ça ne compte pas). Et puis les gaillards utilisent des disques pour tout sauvegarder, aussi: en 2003, le CD était bien implanté, c'était le début du DVD et la mémoire flash commençait à baver en remplissant ses couches mais ne faisait pas encore ses nuits. Et on parlait assez peu de quantique. Soit, mais du coup ça a pris un coup de vieux. 

Mais soyons beau joueur: 7/10. Parce que ça reste bien cool en dehors des énormes défauts cités précédemment.

Les plus: 
+ ça a très bien vieilli
+ l'humour un peu enfantin et la bonne ambiance
+ mélange plateforme/action/course/infiltration/puzzle-game qui fonctionne bien
+ les répliques du porc

Les moins:
- les bugs
- le scénario qui se perd complètement à la fin
- un poil trop linéaire

----------


## videogameur

Je viens de terminer *Spec Ops : The Line* (preuve). Bon comme ça fait 6 ans que je lis partout que le twist est vraiment chouette, forcément j'ai eu le temps de le voir venir mais l'histoire reste agréable et plus intéressante que 90% des productions de jeux d'action. Pour le jeu en lui-même maintenant c'est très classique mais ça se parcourt sans déplaisir. Je suis content de l'avoir fait en tout cas, ça faisait bien trop longtemps qu'il me faisait de l'heure. Merci pour le choix !





> J'ai tenté d'attaquer le jeu suivant sur ma liste, *Deadly Premonition*, mais le jeu ne proposant aucune option graphique (pas même la résolution, bloquée sur un 800*600), j'ai vraiment pas envie de me prendre la tête. Visiblement il faut passer par des mods pour changer les options, et le jeu semble très buggué d'après les avis Steam. Donc je laisse tomber du coup, le jeu ne me tentant pas plus que ça.


Bon je ne peux pas t'aider là-dessus, j'y ai joué sur Xbox 360 moi. Par contre si tu veux valider ton jeu bonus il reste toujours la petite alternative d'une quart d'heure que je t'avais proposée. Bien moins sexy pour sûr... ^^'

----------


## ssgmaster

4ème jeu fini: Braid
http://steamcommunity.com/id/SSGmast...0/achievements
Plus jamais ça, j'ai déjà donné mon avis dessus la semaine dernière et il n'a pas changé. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Sauf pour le twist de fin qui je dois le reconnaitre était sympa



J'ai été regardé une soluce à cause d'un truc pas expliqué et pas évident à deviner dans un jeu où les ennemies meurent en un coup: 

Spoiler Alert! 


C'est sur le fait que plusieurs sauts d'affilé sur les ennemies nous fasse sauter plus haut, ça aurait pu être introduit plus subtilement que "hé regarde le bout de puzzle qu'est trop haut, devine ce que tu dois faire".



Bon, reste plus que Cthulhu que je n'ai pas touché depuis 2 semaines.  :Sweat:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai été regardé une soluce à cause d'un truc pas expliqué et pas évident à deviner dans un jeu où les ennemies meurent en un coup: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'est sur le fait que plusieurs sauts d'affilé sur les ennemies nous fasse sauter plus haut, ça aurait pu être introduit plus subtilement que "hé regarde le bout de puzzle qu'est trop haut, devine ce que tu dois faire".


Euh, il y a un niveau au tout début du jeu (dans le World 2) où c'est clairement le seul moyen, et j'ai beau être une quiche en puzzle je l'ai trouvé tout de suite. Tout le jeu te fait chercher des solutions souvent "out of the box" à des situations insolubles au premier abord. Tenir le joueur par la main (même au début) enlèverait pas mal de saveur à la chose, à mon avis.
Je ne l'ai pas encore fini mais quand ça veut pas, j'avance un peu dans les niveaux (puisque le jeu ne te bloque pas) et je reviens au problème initial un peu plus tard avec un nouveau regard. Il me manquait des pièces du World 2, j'ai avancé dans le World 3 avant d'y revenir et j'ai fini par tout trouver lors de mon second passage.  :;):

----------


## Olima

> Pas de crashs intempestifs ?


J'ai eu aucun problème non plus à l'époque (mais j'étais sous windows 7 je crois )

----------


## ssgmaster

> Euh, il y a un niveau au tout début du jeu (dans le World 2) où c'est clairement le seul moyen


Quel niveau? J'ai pas souvenir 

Spoiler Alert! 


avoir sauté sur plusieurs ennemies à la fois pour gagner de la hauteur

 avant le monde 4.

Et je ne parle pas de tenir le jeu par la main, je parle d'amener subtilement les problèmes (comme une courbe de difficulté quoi).

----------


## Baalim

> @Baalim: Désolée pour Among The Sleep, je promets que c'etait pas un piege à la base.


Mouais, je soupçonne une tentative d'homicide par jeu vidéo interposé  :Sweat:

----------


## Nicibg

> J'ai été regardé une soluce à cause d'un truc pas expliqué et pas évident à deviner dans un jeu où les ennemies meurent en un coup: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'est sur le fait que plusieurs sauts d'affilé sur les ennemies nous fasse sauter plus haut, ça aurait pu être introduit plus subtilement que "hé regarde le bout de puzzle qu'est trop haut, devine ce que tu dois faire".




Je crois me souvenir aussi d'un endroit où le jeu nous montre qu'on peut récupérer une pièce de puzzle (si je me souviens bien) en sautant sur 2 monstres d'affilé, j'ai trouvé ça très intuitif x)
j'ai compris ça assez naturelement, ça ne m'a pas posé de soucis à l'époque.
J'avais beaucoup apprécié braid pour ses énigmes et sa "narration"

----------


## ssgmaster

> Je crois me souvenir aussi d'un endroit où le jeu nous montre qu'on peut récupérer une pièce de puzzle (si je me souviens bien) en sautant sur 2 monstres d'affilé


Ah oui possible, du coup j'ai peut être pas du faire attention à ce que je faisais par la suite.  ::P: 
Après n'ayant pas accroché du tout au jeu, j'avoue avoir perdu patience assez vite sur certains passages (alors que les puzzle game d'habitude j'en raffole).

----------


## Akodo

Bon, j'ai fini mon second jeu, *Legend Of Grimrock* !

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...b=achievements

Je me suis vraiment amusé, tout ce que j'espérais quand j'ai acheté ce jeu à sa sortie. Ça manque un peu de complexité dans l'évolution des personnages et des combats, mais ça reste efficace, surtout pour les vieux nostalgiques des dungeon crawlers. Je commençais à en avoir un peu marre vers la fin, mais faut dire que j'ai beaucoup joué ces derniers jours, j'ai commencé le jeu lundi... quelques énigmes bien pénibles m'ont forcé à aller voir la soluce, la flemme de rester bloqué. Dans l'ensemble ça me donne envie de relancer le 2, que j'avais vaguement commencé, sans avoir terminé le 1...

Du coup je retourne sur *FEZ*, qui ne devrait pas tarder à succomber à son tour.

----------


## Paradox

Je me fais rouler dessus par Furi, c'est hallucinant. C'est toujours la derniere phase ou j'ai un malus -15 dans la coordination digitale, +20 bonus dans la visualisation oculaire, donc je vois d'autant a quel point je suis nul.  :ouaiouai: 

Avec mon habilite +5 de mauvais joueur face a l'IA, je ragequit comme un sale avec ALT+F4 avant de rebooter sous Linux. Apres, ca me travaille avec mon malus de stress +50, et je reboot sous Windows pour reessayer.  :Facepalm: 

Je crois que je suis un cas pathologique.  :tired:

----------


## Orkestra

> J'ai abandonné bien avant (une brouette à faire rouler pour écraser des câbles qui alimentait une tour pour faire tomber un truc, enfin bref un truc infâme).
> Le jeu aurait été en 2D dessiné à la main, j'aurais certainement accroché à l'univers. Mais en l'état, c'est immonde, capillotracté, et infaisable même en ayant l'impression d'avoir trouvé la solution.


C'est bien là que j'ai abandonné...




> Je me fais rouler dessus par Furi, c'est hallucinant. C'est toujours la derniere phase ou j'ai un malus -15 dans la coordination digitale, +20 bonus dans la visualisation oculaire, donc je vois d'autant a quel point je suis nul. 
> 
> Avec mon habilite +5 de mauvais joueur face a l'IA, je ragequit comme un sale avec ALT+F4 avant de rebooter sous Linux. Apres, ca me travaille avec mon malus de stress +50, et je reboot sous Windows pour reessayer. 
> 
> Je crois que je suis un cas pathologique.


Finalement, tu n'as pas pu faire _Bully_ et tu te fais _bullied_ par son remplaçant...  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quatrième jeu fini : *Braid*

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...b=achievements

Sympathique aventure. J'ai trouvé les puzzles inventifs et stimulants, tout en restant largement accessibles : je n'ai eu recours à des indices que pour deux ou trois tableaux sur la bonne trentaine que compte le jeu, profitant donc généralement de la satisfaction d'être arrivé à la solution par moi-même, parfois après plusieurs dizaines de minutes d'errance et des détours par d'autres niveaux dans les cas les plus tordus. Braid m'a semblé beaucoup plus "puzzle" que "platformer", d'où une relative simplicité d'exécution une fois la solution comprise ; c'est aussi bien comme ça.

J'ai trouvé la direction artistique attrayante (en tout cas les décors) et l'écriture agréable, quoique 

Spoiler Alert! 


le virage un peu cryptique de l'épilogue m'a laissé sur ma faim en terme de conclusion

. Je n'y rejouerai pas pour l'histoire ou la DA, mais ça plante quand même une ambiance sympa.

Plus que Life is Strange et j'aurai bouclé mon event, largement dans les temps a priori, et avec une grosse perf' sur Fallout.  :;):  Et vous, z'en êtes où ?

----------


## Paradox

> Finalement, tu n'as pas pu faire _Bully_ et tu te fais _bullied_ par son remplaçant...


J'ai saisi l'ironie en y reflechissant hier entre 2 reboots.  :Emo:

----------


## maxtidus10

90 jeux finis en tout les gars GG^^ c'est déja plus de 50% plus que pour le premier event  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> 90 jeux finis en tout les gars GG^^ c'est déja plus de 50% plus que pour le premier event


Faut voir le nombre de participants quand même.

Au premier event, on a eu 1,45 jeu fini par participant.

2ème, 1,64

3ème, 1,46

Et là, à l'heure actuelle, on est à 1,5

Mais il reste deux semaines pour améliorer ce ratio, donc on va effectivement éclater le score.

D'ailleurs j'ai fait 1/3 de Divide by Sheep, c'est complètement con même si c'est pas trop mon style habituellement et que la musique y est pénible et répétitive.

Celui qui finit le 100ème jeu, il gagne quoi ?

----------


## Orkestra

> 90 jeux finis en tout les gars GG^^ c'est déja plus de 50% plus que pour le premier event


97 en fait.
Et pour comparer ce qui est comparable : on est autant de participants que lors du premier et du troisième event combinés (64) et 93 jeux avaient été terminés en tout au cours de ces deux events.

Comme dit Ruvon, pour comparer vraiment il faut voir les ratios et celui à battre est celui du deuxième event. Il faut donc qu'on arrive à 106 jeux terminés au moins. Encore 9 jeux, ça devrait être faisable !

Reste à battre le record (en ratio) de nombre de participants ayant terminé au moins un jeu. Il me semble qu'il faut qu'on arrive à 58 pour ça, ça risque d'être plus compliqué...




> [...]nombre[...]
> [...]premier[...]1,45[...]
> 2ème, 1,64
> 3ème, 1,46
> [...]1,5
> [...]deux[...]ratio
> [...]1/3[...]
> [...]100ème[...]


On dirait une secte !  ::w00t:: 




> Celui qui finit le 100ème jeu, il gagne quoi ?


Qu'est-ce que tu offres ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> On dirait une secte ! 
> 
> Qu'est-ce que tu offres ?


Une réduction de 15% aux frais d'entrée dans ma secte  :Cigare:

----------


## Paradox

Sinon finir Endless Space, ca veut dire quoi pour toi, cher binome ?  ::P:

----------


## maxtidus10

> Faut voir le nombre de participants quand même.
> 
> Au premier event, on a eu 1,45 jeu fini par participant.
> 
> 2ème, 1,64
> 
> 3ème, 1,46
> 
> Et là, à l'heure actuelle, on est à 1,5
> ...


Si il y avait un cadeau j'en vois bien attendre de poster leur jeu fini quand le compteur n'afficherai pas encore 99 jeux^^ pour pouvoir être le 100eme  ::P:

----------


## NFafa

> Sinon finir Endless Space, ca veut dire quoi pour toi, cher binome ?


Je crois que j'avais précisé ?  ::huh::  Gagner une partie en mode "normal" (celui par défaut) suffira. 

Pour ma part, après 15h de jeu je viens de battre le 6ème boss de Furi. Je ne lâche pas l'affaire !

----------


## Supergounou

> Si il y avait un cadeau j'en vois bien attendre de poster leur jeu fini quand le compteur n'afficherai pas encore 99 jeux^^ pour pouvoir être le 100eme


Pas possible, personne n'est aussi vicieux!  ::siffle::

----------


## Paradox

> Je crois que j'avais précisé ?  Gagner une partie en mode "normal" (celui par défaut) suffira. 
> 
> Pour ma part, après 15h de jeu je viens de battre le 6ème boss de Furi. Je ne lâche pas l'affaire !


Oups... C'est bien possible... Desole !  ::unsure:: 

Tu es bien meilleur que moi : je bloque tellement sur le 2nd boss a la toute derniere etape. Je peux aller jusque la sans me faire toucher, mais apres, c'est reglement de compte...  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui viennent de découvrir Cpcpgifts via le concours : 



Zéro condition, si ce n'est d'aimer les vieux point & click et de ne pas êter allergique à GOG et aux jeux sans drm

----------


## Olima

*Fallout* terminé. Ca a été un peu une épreuve, surtout pour mes yeux. C'était pas mal, mais l'ergonomie a un peu vieilli il me semble. Je préfère quand même New Vegas. (Mais je regrette pas hein, il y a quelques moments bien mémorables 

Spoiler Alert! 


 le maître dans la cathédrale

) Je sais pas trop si je vais tenter le 2 maintenant, peut être après une pause...

Du coup pour l'event, je finirai peut être Indiana Jones, mon 4e jeu, mais je me sens pas de me lancer dans Bards tale. On verra bien  :;):

----------


## salakis

ENFIN.  :Vibre:

----------


## Cannes

Même pas de review du jeu?  ::siffle::

----------


## salakis

> Même pas de review du jeu?


Ma review: Meh.  ::ninja:: 

En plus long:

Pas trop mal, de l'idée, mais j'ai pas vraiment accroché. Les graphismes sont plutot jolis et l'ambiance est prenante, mais pas forcement le style de jeu qui me botte.

Mais j'avoue, ca fait longtemps que j'etais pas aussi content d'avoir fini un jeu  ::P:

----------


## Rabbitman

Mon 4eme (et dernier, parce que From Dust c'est vraiment une purge sans nom) jeu terminé : *Max Payne 3*
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Rabbitm...b=achievements

Pas tout à fait ce à quoi je m'attendais, je pensais avoir un jeu au gameplay jouissif alourdi par des cinématiques incessantes, et au final, c'était quasiment l'inverse.
La base de gameplay est minimale, voire médiocre, mais le jeu noie ça dans une débauche de cinématique, d'effets, de parti pris artistiques "osés" (comme la quantité impressionnante de dialogues en portugais non sous-titré), et de gimmicks.
Et au final, ça marche très bien, mais ça reste sûrement la manière la plus laborieuse de faire un bon jeu.

----------


## Orkestra

*100 JEUX FINIS !*



Et puisque Ruvon m'a mis le couteau sous la gorge ( ::ninja:: ) Rabbitman devrait trouver une clef steam mystère dans sa boîte à MP.
Bravo a lui !

----------


## Mordicus

Je viens de terminer *Dropsy*, quel étrange et adorable petit point & Click !

On y incarne Dropsy, un clown à l’aspect inquiétant soupçonné d’être responsable de l’incendie de son cirque cinq ans auparavant, ayant causé la mort (entre autres) de sa mère adoptive. Depuis, toute la ville le déteste. Pourtant, Dropsy n’est qu’amour, gentillesse et câlins ! 

Donc, le joueur incarne un Clown muet au corps hydrophile, sans mains, à la tête de citrouille et à la dentition douteuse. On sent le discours humaniste derrière tout ça : la ville déteste Dropsy car sa différence en fait une cible toute désignée. Ce gars là n’est pas comme nous. En plus, il a des chaussures qui font pouic pouic. Or, depuis *Arnold et Willy*, on sait que personne dans le monde ne marche du même pas et même si la terre est ronde, on ne se rencontre pas. Il faut de tout pour faire un monde ! Ce message lénifiant pourrait arracher un bâillement poli si le jeu n’était pas si intelligemment conçu. Il existe des « feel-good movie », *Dropsy* est un « feel-good game ». 

Dès le début, Dropsy peut explorer la ville et rencontrer ses habitants, tous plus ou moins hostiles. Il saura gagner leur affection en résolvant leur problème, en apportant un peu de joie à leur existence : une fleur pour la petite fille éplorée, un repas pour la clocharde, un souvenir à l’homme en deuil… Pour toute récompense, Dropsy aura souvent droit à un simple sourire et un câlin (le fameux « hug » américain). En effet, un très grand nombre de ces « énigmes » sont facultatives, sans influences sur la progression du jeu. C’est que, voyez-vous, la gentillesse est un acte gratuit !  

Avec ses graphismes pixelisés et ses animations cartoons, très LucasArts du milieu des années 90 (DOTT, Sam&Max...), ses musiques planantes aux accents de rock progressif, ce jeu rayonne d’ondes positives, ce qui ne l’empêche pas d’aborder en fond quelques sujets dramatiques, le monde de *Dropsy* n’étant pas celui des *Teletubbies* : deuil, pauvreté, industrialisation, maltraitance animale… Mais, grâce à son originalité, il ne sombre jamais dans le moralisme bourratif. 

L’originalité se retrouve aussi dans les mécaniques de jeu. Déjà, *Dropsy* offre un monde ouvert, non linéaire. Dans un premier temps, la ville s’explore à pied, permettant au joueur d’intégrer la cohérence du monde proposé, de se familiariser avec l’espace, un peu comme dans le récent *Thimbleweed Park*. Ensuite, il n’y a aucun dialogue, aucune description d’objets ou de décors durant le jeu. Les interactions se font à base de petits dessins ou smileys, dont le joueur devra décrypter le sens (souvent évident). La principale difficulté du titre consiste donc à comprendre les attentes de chacun. Il n’y a pas d’énigmes alambiquées basées sur l’inventaire, les bras en chaussettes de Dropsy se prêtant mal aux associations d’objets. Au cours de ses aventures, Dropsy sera rejoint par de sympathiques petits animaux, qui lui permettront de dépasser ses limitations : un oiseau pour atteindre les objets en hauteur, une souris pour pénétrer dans les zones exiguës, un chien pour… uriner sur tout ce qui ne bouge pas (fonction ultime de ce noble animal). 

Si vous êtes d’humeur philanthrope, *Dropsy* saura combler vos pulsions bienfaitrices. Mais si vous êtes d’humeur massacrante, il saura adoucir votre triste journée par son humour bon-enfant et son optimisme. Bref, dans tous les cas, il faut jouer à *Dropsy* !

----------


## Supergounou

::wub:: 

Ravi si ça t'a plu! Avec Fran Bow, ce sont mes point'n click préférés de ces dernières années, je ne pouvais que te les proposer.

----------


## Mordicus

Tu es un homme de goût !

----------


## Hyeud

> *Fallout* terminé. Ca a été un peu une épreuve, surtout pour mes yeux. C'était pas mal, mais l'ergonomie a un peu vieilli il me semble. Je préfère quand même New Vegas. (Mais je regrette pas hein, il y a quelques moments bien mémorables 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  le maître dans la cathédrale
> 
> ) Je sais pas trop si je vais tenter le 2 maintenant, peut être après une pause...
> 
> Du coup pour l'event, je finirai peut être Indiana Jones, mon 4e jeu, mais je me sens pas de me lancer dans Bards tale. On verra bien


Le 2 est plus profond, avec bcp plus de zones grises et de liberté, c'est vraiment l'ancêtre de New Vegas.

----------


## NFafa

Abzu terminé !
Le design est bien foutu, on reconnaît vraiment bien les poissons et mammifères rencontrés (mais où sont les phoques ? ils auraient été trop mignons). Après c'est pas vraiment mon genre de jeu, mais il a le mérite d'être assez court et reposant donc j'en garderais un bon souvenir.

----------


## RomTaka

Et j'ai fini *the Deadly Tower of Monsters* ! (preuve : le screenshot du générique de fin)

Fidèle à ce que j'avais pu en lire (toujours une excellente critique de Machiavel), le jeu n'est pas tout à fait à la hauteur de son idée de départ : tout le côté parodique sur les séries B de science-fiction à petit budget est excellent mais le jeu en lui-même m'a assez peu amusé. La faute à une caméra paresseuse et trop dirigiste, des déplacements trop lents et rigides, des armes un peu molles et à ces quelques rares moments aussi où je n'ai pas trop compris où aller ou ce qu'il fallait faire.
Cela dit, une fois qu'on met tout cela de côté (c'est un comble quand même que de devoir mettre de côté la partie ludique du jeu), l'enrobage demeure génial : je me suis bien poilé devant le dézingage en règle des poncifs de la mauvaise science-fiction, quelques idées originales (exemple, les empreintes de doigts sur l'objectif qui apparaissent avec certains effets de lumière) et surtout, en lisant la plupart des répliques du réalisateur sur son "commentaire audio", avec mention spéciale à l'acteur qui l'incarne (pour les vrais anglophones, ce doit être encore mieux lorsque l'on est capable de jouer tout en écoutant les commentaires, sans avoir besoin de lire les sous-titres).
Si vous aimez le second degré vis-à-vis du cinéma de science-fiction low-cost, *tDToM* est un petit plaisir facile, qui sera effacé de votre backlog en 4 à 5 heures (un bon point de plus, il ne traîne pas trop en longueur).

A suivre, *Life is Strange* !

----------


## Olima

> Le 2 est plus profond, avec bcp plus de zones grises et de liberté, c'est vraiment l'ancêtre de New Vegas.


Je l'ai lancé (je l'avais sur gog donc oublié de le mettre dans ma liste). Ca a l'air moins pénible visuellement et un peu paufiné sur les mécaniques. Par contre je suis parti sur un perso "pure intello", et je me suis fait buter par une plante dès le village de départ  :Facepalm:

----------


## Mordicus

Et voilà pour mon dernier jeu de cet event : *Pony Island*



Sans entrer dans les détails, car l’intérêt du titre repose beaucoup sur les surprises qu’il réserve, je dirais qu’il s’agit d’une simulation de jeu buggé démoniaque. Une expérience « méta » par excellence qui s’amuse avec les codes (voir le code) du jeu vidéo. 

Sympathique, mais une fois dépouillé de sa forme inventive et barrée, le jeu se résume surtout à deux mécaniques : une partie arcade, plutôt répétitive et basique, et une partie puzzle plus intéressante. Il y a aussi des secrets planqués partout sous forme de tickets. Je n’en ai pas récupéré la moitié lors de ma partie (pourtant, j’ai eu l’impression de faire tous les trucs hors cadre possible...). Je sais pas si je tenterai à nouveau l’expérience pour récupérer le reste, n’ayant pas forcément envie de me retaper la partie « arcade ». Bref, un jeu court, malin et rigolo qui parlera à tous les vieux geeks ayant peiné sur des jeux buggés jusqu'à l'os d'origine douteuse.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est mon mien qui a fini en premier ses 5 jeux  ::): 
J'espère que globalement tu auras pris du plaisir pendant l'event Mordicus.

----------


## Mordicus

C'était impec. Si j'avais eu des jeux du genre Grimrock ou New Vegas comme certains, je n'aurais pas pu aller bien loin, vu que je suis archi lent. Mais là, c'était des jeux à ma portée. Aucun jeu ne m'est tombé des mains, j'ai un peu souffert sur l'oncle, mais je ne regrette pas d'y avoir joué. Tu as bien choisi, et j'ai bien acheté  :B):

----------


## Vaykadji

Punaise, Bioshock Remastered c'est quand même bien buggé. J'ai du remplacer un de mes plasmides (feu) par la télékinésie, j'ai pas eu le choix, c'est l'histoire qui veut ça. Du coup maintenant je suis bloqué parce que j'ai un morceau de glace devant moi et j'ai plus le plasmide feu pour le fondre... 2h pour rien, je dois recommencer une partie, en faisant très attention de d'abord aller faire la partie télékinésie avant d'absorber le feu...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Euh, t'as fouillé la partie accessible pour trouver une machine ou tu peux changer tes plasmides? Parce que de mémoire y'en a toujours une dispo quelque part  ::unsure::

----------


## Hyeud

> Je l'ai lancé (je l'avais sur gog donc oublié de le mettre dans ma liste). Ca a l'air moins pénible visuellement et un peu paufiné sur les mécaniques. Par contre je suis parti sur un perso "pure intello", et je me suis fait buter par une plante dès le village de départ


Ca marche très bien comme perso, vu que les 2 premiers compagnons que tu vas trouver sont des brutes en combat, par contre faut pas les rater. Sur FO je joue toujours des persos avec max charisme, max intelligence et max agilité, constitution mini, et juste assez de force pour porter les armes énergétiques à 2 mains. Le reste au gré de mes envies.

----------


## Baalim

> Je l'ai lancé (je l'avais sur gog donc oublié de le mettre dans ma liste). Ca a l'air moins pénible visuellement et un peu paufiné sur les mécaniques. Par contre je suis parti sur un perso "pure intello", et je me suis fait buter par une plante dès le village de départ


Ah ? On pouvait mettre les jeux GOG, Uplay et Origin ?  ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah ? On pouvait mettre les jeux GOG, Uplay et Origin ?


C'était une partie de l'intérêt de faire sa liste soi-même au lieu d'utiliser BLAEO ou tout autre aspirateur de bibliothèque Steam...

----------


## Baalim

> C'était une partie de l'intérêt de faire sa liste soi-même au lieu d'utiliser BLAEO ou tout autre aspirateur de bibliothèque Steam...


Ah...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah...


Après je comprends, BLAEO est à l'origine du truc, relayé par notre méchant mouton noir qui nous a fait découvrir le concept. Pas étonnant que le message soit devenu : event du Backlog = liste sur BLAEO. Regarde le nombre de nouveaux inscrits sur le forum uniquement pour cet event qui demandaient comment on fait un compte sur BLAEO. Alors qu'il n'a jamais été dit que ça devait forcément aller ensemble...

L'avantage de BLAEO, c'est que ça permet d'avoir une liste déjà triée de jeux jamais lancés sur Steam. Faudrait voir s'il existe un truc équivalent pour GoG Galaxy ou Uplay.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Après je comprends, BLAEO est à l'origine du truc, relayé par notre méchant mouton noir qui nous a fait découvrir le concept. Pas étonnant que le message soit devenu : event du Backlog = liste sur BLAEO. Regarde le nombre de nouveaux inscrits sur le forum uniquement pour cet event qui demandaient comment on fait un compte sur BLAEO. Alors qu'il n'a jamais été dit que ça devait forcément aller ensemble...
> 
> L'avantage de BLAEO, c'est que ça permet d'avoir une liste déjà triée de jeux jamais lancés sur Steam. Faudrait voir s'il existe un truc équivalent pour GoG Galaxy ou Uplay.


Non mais tu parles à baalim la, il a deja meme pas réussi à faire sa liste manuelle correctement avec ses jeux steam  ::trollface::

----------


## LeBonDeun

> Voilà, j'ai fini mon premier jeu de l'event, j'ai nommé Deadlight :
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...06/screenshots
> 
> Bon, ça a été un peu long, pas que le jeu le soit (+/- 5 heures) mais Xenoblade Chronicles 2 vampirise mon temps de jeu en ce moment (oui, j'aime aussi les japoniaiseries, ne me jugez pas ).
> Sinon, Deadlight, c'est de la plateforme/réflexion, qui m'a fait furieusement pensé, au début en tous cas, à Inside (toutes proportions gardées, les deux ne boxent pas dans la même catégorie). Le monde est infesté de  ̶z̶o̶m̶b̶i̶e̶s̶  ombres (heureusement parce que j'en avais marre des zombies) et le héros cherche sa femme et sa fille dans un univers post-apo qui pioche allègrement du côté de Walking Dead/la route/28 jours plus tard... Le scénar reste assez bateau, avec un twist finale prévisible au possible mais est par contre raconté sous forme de comics avec des illustrations assez classes.
> Comme dans Inside, les décors ont une jolie profondeur, malheureusement, certains extérieurs, notamment en ville sont un peu mo-moches avec des textures flous à vous rendre nostalgiques de la N64. 
> Le jeu alterne phase de plateformes pas désagréables (avec des animations évoquant un certain prince de Perse) et énigmes gentillettes avec quelques phases un peu plus énervées de fuites en avant.
> Il n'y a pas de défauts rédhibitoires, tout au plus un petit manque de lisibilité parfois (à quelques reprises, on a du mal à voir où commence et où se termine une plateforme) et quelques passages plus punitifs qui cassent un peu le rythme, obligeant par exemple à se manger certains pièges la première fois car quasiment impossibles à anticiper. Les combats sont par contre hyper relou et imprécis, heureusement qu'ils sont la plupart du temps évitables.
> Globalement j'ai passé un bon moment, merci à LeBonDeun). J'hésite maintenant entre The Darkness 2 et From Dust. Darkness me tente plus mais je pense que je vais me mettre à From Dust car je sens bien que si je ne le lance pas dans le cadre de l'event, je ne le lancerai jamais.


Perso j'avais passé un bon moment dessus même si effectivement certaines séquences sont un peu relou ! Pour ton jeu suivant c'est pas du tout le même style donc à toi de voir si tu veux du vénère (Darkness 2 si tu aimes le comics tu vas bien te marrer) ou de la stratégie avec From Dust ;-)

----------


## LeBonDeun

Allez ! A mon tour ! 3 jeux finis !
Après le gros morceaux Batman Arkham Origins, deux plus petits mais indispensables !

*Portal*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kiab3lerbv...ortal.png?dl=0
Toujours un grand classique hyper agréable : des énigmes suffisamment complexes pour se creuser un peu la tête mais pas assez pour abandonner. Le moteur est vieillissant mais c'est pas l'important ! Et je comprends enfin "The cake is a lie" ;-)

*Half-life 2 épisode 1*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/txz4jlnqms...%A9p1.png?dl=0
Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais fini HL2 et c'est avec plaisir que je me suis replongé dans l'histoire. J'adore la DA, le moteur est plutôt cool et c'est du fps old school : pas de régénération ça change beaucoup ! Pour finir le Gravity gun, quel trouvaille (bon gameplay et bonne démo technique pour l'époque)

Je doute de finir les 5 jeux pour l'event (surtout qu'il me reste Prey et j'ai pas envie de le rusher) je finis donc tranquillement en tentant de finir The Flame in the Flood (j'en ai parlé précédemment)

----------


## Olima

> Ca marche très bien comme perso, vu que les 2 premiers compagnons que tu vas trouver sont des brutes en combat, par contre faut pas les rater. Sur FO je joue toujours des persos avec max charisme, max intelligence et max agilité, constitution mini, et juste assez de force pour porter les armes énergétiques à 2 mains. Le reste au gré de mes envies.


Elle peut pas porter grand chose et je crois pas qu'elle soit très agile non plus (elle arrive pas à kicker une fourmi ou une plante hostile :/)  Je verrai si c'est jouable. (ptet pas tout de suite)  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Non mais tu parles à baalim la, il a deja meme pas réussi à faire sa liste manuelle correctement avec ses jeux steam


Avec une liste soigneusement sélectionnée qui correspond à 3.68 % de ma bibliothèque, je dirais, au contraire, que j'ai bien bossé  ::siffle::

----------


## Akodo

> *Fallout* terminé. Ca a été un peu une épreuve, surtout pour mes yeux. C'était pas mal, mais l'ergonomie a un peu vieilli il me semble. Je préfère quand même New Vegas. (Mais je regrette pas hein, il y a quelques moments bien mémorables 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  le maître dans la cathédrale
> 
> ) Je sais pas trop si je vais tenter le 2 maintenant, peut être après une pause...
> 
> Du coup pour l'event, je finirai peut être Indiana Jones, mon 4e jeu, mais je me sens pas de me lancer dans Bards tale. On verra bien


Tu l'as vaincu comment le 

Spoiler Alert! 


Maitre dans la cathédrale

 ?
C'est l'un des rares boss de fin qu'on peut battre 

Spoiler Alert! 


en lui parlant

, et ça putain, c'était tellement jouissif !

----------


## Supergounou

> Elle peut pas porter grand chose et je crois pas qu'elle soit très agile non plus (elle arrive pas à kicker une fourmi ou une plante hostile :/)  Je verrai si c'est jouable. (ptet pas tout de suite)


Au début c'est quand même assez utile d'investir quelques points en combat à mains nu ou mêlée histoire de se faciliter un peu la chose, même sans partir avec beaucoup de force/agilité.

Mais bon, c'est pas trop l'endroit pour parler de ça, si jamais n'hésite pas à faire un tour sur le sacro saint topic  :;): 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59...yjama-vault-13

----------


## Olima

Oui je viendrai sur le tipok Fallout si je me mets sérieusement à FO2.
Akodo > oui je l'ai battu comme tu dis, c'était bien :;):

----------


## madgic

Je viens de finir...

...la connexion du site...

 ::lol::   ::ninja:: 

Avec en plus un début de profil, et d'administration.

Voilà quelques images :











Ce qu'on peut donc faire aujourd'hui (en local donc pas mit sur Internet) :

S'inscrire. Si le compte existe déjà mais sans mot de passe et mail (créer et controller par les admins car pas voulu s'inscrire sur le site avant) alors prise de contrôle du compte.Vérifier son adresse mail en cliquant sur un lien qui est envoyé lors de l'inscriptionVérifier son compte. Pour cela les admins pourront voir les nouveaux inscrits, générer un code, l'envoyer par mp pour que les nouveaux inscrits puissent le rentrer via leur profil. Tout ça pour éviter les trolls qui sévissent dans les google doc et autres même si je pense qu'ils auraient été beaucoup moins nombreux ici.Se déconnecter.Oublier son mot de passe. Dans ce cas, vous indiquez votre mail et on vous envoie d'un lien qui permet de créer un nouveau mot de passe.Début de visualisation de profil.

Les onglets du menu principal sont fake pour l'instant. Et les admins peuvent controller les autres comptes, c'est pour ça que je peux voir l'onglet vérification de madgic2 en étant madgicsysteme, un admin.

Pour ce qui est du côté technique, je suis parti sur du PHP avec le framework CodeIgniter que j'avais déjà utiliser un tout petit peu. J'utilise aussi Bootstrap, jQuery et datatable. J'utilise mailgun pour l’envoi de mail et je pense que l'offre gratuite ne sera pas dépassée (10000 envois/mois).

Voilà voilà, j'espère n'avoir pas été trop long  :;):

----------


## Vaykadji

Cool. Je ne connais pas le PHP mais si tu mets du gros javascript dedans, j'irais bien jeter un coup d'oeil quand ça aura avancé voir si je peux hacker des trucs cools dessus.

----------


## Altay

Et bah j'ai fini mon premier jeu de l'event, *Blocks That Matter*  :;): 

C'était un chouette petit jeu à puzzles, par contre comme beaucoup, j'y suis allé à petites doses à cause des niveaux à recommencer intégralement pour un timing foireux. Je pense pas y retourner pour débloquer les coffres qui me manquent, du coup.



Pour la suite, j'hésite entre un peu. J'aimerais bien commencer Assassin's Creed: Black Flag, mais le dernier me fait de l'oeil, donc ce sera peut-être Rogue Legacy. En espérant avoir le temps de finir avant la fin de l'event  :^_^:

----------


## Akodo

Je te conseille rogue legacy, c est pas très long à finir et c est assez addictif ! La progression et l évolution du campement au fil des générations est très satisfaisante.

----------


## Nicibg

Je viens de finir mon jeu bonus, ABZU.

Preuve

C'était une belle balade, reposante et agréable, mais moins marquante que journey x)

----------


## Nono

Je commence *Bayonetta*.

Le début est bien pourri. On commence par descendre un décor qui tombe en ruines en combattant des bestioles sans connaître un seul coup de notre personnage.

Ensuite, on a droit à un ratio cinématique / gameplay assez honteux. Je dirais deux à trois fois plus de temps de cinématique.
Ou alors, le fait qu'elles soient assez pathétiques me les fait paraître plus longues... Mais ça, j'aurais dû m'y attendre, ne goûtant pas du tout à ce genre de délire navrant. C'est verbeux, plein de singeries et au final ça ne sert pas à grand chose.

Sinon, le gameplay a l'air assez chouette, et j'espère pouvoir exploiter un peu mieux tout ça par la suite.

Pas sûr que je finisse le jeu à temps par contre...

----------


## Akodo

Bon ben je pense que l'event est terminé pour moi, j'essaie de finir mon dernier jeu, *Aqua Kitty*, mais c'est une purge. C'est pas très long, mais extrêmement répétitif.
En fait c'est une sorte de shoot them up en vue horizontale, et si les trois premiers quarts sont très faciles, le dernier monde c'est n'importe quoi. Des ennemis et des tirs de partout, sans AUCUN gain de puissance depuis le début du jeu, des power ups anecdotiques, des objectifs qui ne bougent pas d'un poil. Le genre de jeu qui est marrant 5 minutes mais que je suis bien content d'avoir eu dans un bundle à 3 euros.
Donc au final j'aurais terminé *Spelunky*, *Legend of Grimrock* et *FEZ*. De bons jeux, sur lesquels je me suis amusé, dont deux où je peux encore progresser/trouver pleins de secrets. J'avoue ne pas avoir tellement envie de revenir dessus. Je suis content de les avoir terminés, mais pas de grosse découverte pour moi pendant cet event. Heureux d'avoir participé, et je pense même me prêter à nouveau au jeu si un autre event est organisé dans les prochains mois.
Bon jeu à ceux qui n'ont pas encore fini leur liste !

Edit : sinon le site, c'est pour quoi faire ?

----------


## Baalim

J'avance tranquillement (c'est le thème qui veut ça) sur mon dernier jeu : *Yonder the  cloud catcher chronicles.*

J'avais craint que sa mignonnerie excessive ne m'achève mais, en fin de compte, pour le joueur féru de collectionnite et d'exploration, c'est un très chouette jeu.

Bon, ok, je regrette de ne pas pouvoir buter tous les animaux, foutre le feu aux villages et passer tout le monde par le fil de l'épée mais, en dehors des ces détails un rien irritants, c'est un chouette jeu bien zen.

Faudrait que je vois s'il est possible de virer le HUD un peu trop massif.

----------


## Paradox

> Avec une liste soigneusement sélectionnée qui correspond à 3.68 % de ma bibliothèque, je dirais, au contraire, que j'ai bien bossé


De toute facon, on le savait que tu avais tire au flanc.  ::siffle::

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon je vois que le sujet est remonté en deuxieme page et je n'aime pas ça^^ je lme remet en tête^^
Sinon j'ai fini mon troisième jeu, mais comme pour antichamber je ne met pas de preuve tout de suite, car je n'en ai pas fini avec lui, la quête du 100% risque d'être ardue sur FLY'N, mais je vais essayer de m'en approcher un maximum  ::):

----------


## Maed Max

J'ai bien peur de ne pas réussir à finir d'autres jeux avant la fin de l'event à cause de soucis personnels qui accaparent de plus en plus de mon temps.
Mais j'ai quand pris le temps de tester ceux qu'il me restait :
- *Invisible Inc.* : comme déjà dit, le mélange Infiltration/Tour par tour est vraiment bien foutu. Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'il fait partie de ces jeux où on a besoin d'échouer plusieurs fois avant de réussir une run. Ce qui ne serait pas forcément un problème si je n'étais pas perfectionniste à l'extrême (j'ai l'impression de faire une erreur : paf je recommence du début). Bref il faut que j'arrive à passer outre comme quand je jouais à FTL.
- *Papers, Please* : concept vraiment sympa et original. Je l'ai pas testé longtemps mais j'ai la même impression que pour le précédent jeu. De plus je pense qu'une run imparfaite est tout aussi intéressante à faire qu'une parfaite.
- *Crysis* : c'est fou comme le jeu est encore beau malgré qu'il ait déjà 10 ans.  ::O:  Il donne l'impression d'être un Far Cry++ ce qui est un très bon point pour moi. J'espère que j'arriverais à prendre le temps de revenir dessus.
- *Brutal Legend* : rien que l'introduction avec Jack Black et le menu valent le coup d’œil.  ::XD::  Et si le jeu a l'air assez basique dans son gameplay, c'est l'enrobage qui fait à mon avis tout l'intérêt, en particulier si on est fan de métal (ce qui n'est pas mon cas, même si je ne suis pas hermétique). Pas sûr que j'aurais été jusqu'au bout mais je suis quand même content de l'avoir découvert.

Merci en tout cas à Paradox pour m'avoir fait une liste de jeux aussi variée même si je ne suis pas allé bien loin.  :;):

----------


## Carnod

Bon je suis en vacances, donc j'aurais peut être le temps de finir mon 2e jeux en rentrant (et peut être ben there dan that aussi), mais je suis content que Sir sceptible (oh oh oh) aime les jeux que je lui ai filé, j'espère qu'il aura le temps de finir pillars of eternity quand même. (poom tchiii)

----------


## Supergounou

> il faut que j'arrive à passer outre comme quand je jouais à FTL.


C'est l'esprit  :;): 
Sauf que le jeu est bien plus simple que FTL, je pense qu'en easy c'est plié en 5h max.

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai bien peur de ne pas réussir à finir d'autres jeux avant la fin de l'event à cause de soucis personnels qui accaparent de plus en plus de mon temps.
> Mais j'ai quand pris le temps de tester ceux qu'il me restait :
> - *Invisible Inc.* : comme déjà dit, le mélange Infiltration/Tour par tour est vraiment bien foutu. Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'il fait partie de ces jeux où on a besoin d'échouer plusieurs fois avant de réussir une run. Ce qui ne serait pas forcément un problème si je n'étais pas perfectionniste à l'extrême (j'ai l'impression de faire une erreur : paf je recommence du début). Bref il faut que j'arrive à passer outre comme quand je jouais à FTL.
> - *Papers, Please* : concept vraiment sympa et original. Je l'ai pas testé longtemps mais j'ai la même impression que pour le précédent jeu. De plus je pense qu'une run imparfaite est tout aussi intéressante à faire qu'une parfaite.
> - *Crysis* : c'est fou comme le jeu est encore beau malgré qu'il ait déjà 10 ans.  Il donne l'impression d'être un Far Cry++ ce qui est un très bon point pour moi. J'espère que j'arriverais à prendre le temps de revenir dessus.
> - *Brutal Legend* : rien que l'introduction avec Jack Black et le menu valent le coup d’œil.  Et si le jeu a l'air assez basique dans son gameplay, c'est l'enrobage qui fait à mon avis tout l'intérêt, en particulier si on est fan de métal (ce qui n'est pas mon cas, même si je ne suis pas hermétique). Pas sûr que j'aurais été jusqu'au bout mais je suis quand même content de l'avoir découvert.
> 
> Merci en tout cas à Paradox pour m'avoir fait une liste de jeux aussi variée même si je ne suis pas allé bien loin.


Je commencais a me dire "Oh le mec il a eu une super liste, bien variee, etc..." et puis je vois ton pseudo, et je m'apercois que c'est moi qui te l'ai faite.  ::XD:: 

- Papers, Please : oui, c'etait exactement l'idee, que tu aimes ou non, ca va assez vite et tu vois ce que tu en penses tout en rentrant dans l'atmosphere sans que ca te prenne trop de temps. C'est... special, faut aimer. Au moins ca faisait un jeu rapide  :;): 
- Crysis : C'etait pour le cote "vintage" et classique, parce que, perso, je l'ai trouve beaucoup moins mauvais a l'epoque et il y quelques annees que bien des FPS, je m'etais donc dis "pourquoi pas".
- Brutal Legend : en effet, c'est assez simple comme gameplay, aventure en mode pseudo-ouvert pour les quetes, et les combats RTS-like, mais effectivement, c'est l'enrobage qui en fait le sel.
- Invisible Inc. : c'etait encore un choix du coeur disons, parce que je n'ai pas eu le temps de le tester et malgre le fait que les jeux de strategie en tour par tour puissent etre redhibitoire pour certains, je pensais que ca pouvait le faire. Et oui, il faut accepter les petits "accrochages" dans ce genre de jeu...

En tout cas, ca me fait plaisir que ca t'ai plu, merci a toi d'avoir bien joue le jeu, sans mauvais jeu de mots !

----------


## Makusu

Bon il reste une dizaine de jour et je n'ai fini qu'un jeu (d'environ 1h XD).
Voilà ou j'en suis:

*Invisible Inc*.: Le jeu est super bien foutu ça il n'y a pas de doute mais après une ou deux missions impossible d'accrocher. Pourtant pas réfractaire au tour par tour ni à l'infiltration mais je ne sais pas, il manque un truc pour que ce soit LE jeu de la liste qui m'accroche un peu donc j'ai privilégié les autres, peut être que je réessayerai plus tard.

*Song of the deep*: Pas mal de choses que j'aime bien notament là DA et la musique, mais pas grand chose d'intéressant niveau gameplay, ni de Level Design intéressant d'ailleurs. Au contraire on est paumé et désorienté très tôt par des histoire de courant à sens unique alors que la carte explorable est encore très petite. Je passe pour l'instant donc.

*The Swapper*: Je suis complètement hermétique à l'ambiance/histoire/DA un peu trop vue et revue. Par contre les énigmes et la mécanique de jeu principale sont bien sympa donc c'est celui que j'ai avancé le plus (50% je pense). A voir si j'arriverai à le finir, ce qui me fait peur c'est les inévitables 2 ou 3 énigmes sur lesquelles on bloque à la fin et pour lesquelles je risque d'avoir la flemme de chercher 3 ans une solution. (Parce que je finis toujours par trouver c'est pas la question, la question étant est ce que ça vaux vraiment le temps passé dessus XD).

*Super Hexagon*: Ma découverte de l'event, je n'arrête pas d'y retourner et c'est super interessant car la mécanique de jeu ultra simple rend assez facile l'identification des petits trucs de gameplay qui rendent la courbe de progression si optimale et donc le jeu si addictif. 
Concernant l'objectif de finir les 6 niveaux de difficultés, ça risque vraiment d'être tendu même si ça me paraît loin d'être impossible contrairement au début. 
Je me cale pour objectif de finir le niveau 3 (30sec pour l'instant) au moins pour cet event. Mais en fait les niveaux 4 et 5 qui me sont déjà accessibles ne paraissent pas être des palier de difficulté aussi grand que pour les 3 premiers niveaux. 

Voilà donc dans l'idéal finir The swapper et hexagon lvl 3 pour fin février. ça va être dur parce que j'ai commencé Subnautica, AC Origins, et Divinity OS2 avec un copain XD.

----------


## Kulfy

> *Super Hexagon*: Ma découverte de l'event, je n'arrête pas d'y retourner et c'est super interessant car la mécanique de jeu ultra simple rend assez facile l'identification des petits trucs de gameplay qui rendent la courbe de progression si optimale et donc le jeu si addictif. 
> Concernant l'objectif de finir les 6 niveaux de difficultés, ça risque vraiment d'être tendu même si ça me paraît loin d'être impossible contrairement au début. 
> Je me cale pour objectif de finir le niveau 3 (30sec pour l'instant) au moins pour cet event. Mais en fait les niveaux 4 et 5 qui me sont déjà accessibles ne paraissent pas être des palier de difficulté aussi grand que pour les 3 premiers niveaux. 
> 
> Voilà donc dans l'idéal finir The swapper et hexagon lvl 3 pour fin février. ça va être dur parce que j'ai commencé Subnautica, AC Origins, et Divinity OS2 avec un copain XD.


Clairement oui, le gap est moins important entre les niveaux 3, 4 et 5. Par contre, pour le 6ème, ça repart dans les tours sévère !
Ce qui fascine dans ce jeu, c'est la courbe d'apprentissage fulgurante. Tu commences le premier niveau en te disant que c'est impossible et que tout va beaucoup trop vite. Puis peu à peu, tu apprends les patterns, tu choppes les réflexes musculaires, et une fois rendu au niveau 4 ou 5, _tu arrives à t'ennuyer_ sur un niveau qui pouvait te sembler insurmontable quelques heures plus tôt.

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon je viens d'essayer de lancer far cry 3 blood dragon mais le jeu plante au bout de quelques minutes seulement, j'ai essayé de chercher d'où ça pouvait provenir mais je ne vois rien qui règle mon problème. Si vous avez déja eu un soucis de cet ordre, je suis preneur d'aide, sinon, je vais laisser tomber pour ce jeu :/

----------


## Paradox

> Bon je viens d'essayer de lancer far cry 3 blood dragon mais le jeu plante au bout de quelques minutes seulement, j'ai essayé de chercher d'où ça pouvait provenir mais je ne vois rien qui règle mon problème. Si vous avez déja eu un soucis de cet ordre, je suis preneur d'aide, sinon, je vais laisser tomber pour ce jeu :/


Aucun souci de mon cote sous Windows 7 a l'epoque (il faudrait que je reessaie sous Windows 10 parce que je ne l'ai pas fini).

Si c'est un probleme connu et general, et que tu arrives a le faire fonctionner, je suis preneur de la solution.

----------


## jopopoe

Je commence à bien me faire happer par Mark Of The Ninja, même si je pense que la fin du jeu approche, mais comme je joue de manière hyper méthodique (tous les niveaux à 100% jusqu'à présent) ça prend du temps  ::P: 

Par contre j'ai pas été assez discipliné du coup c'est pas dit que je finisse tous mes jeux, mais je vais faire le max ! Si je fini Mark ce soir je lancerai Wolfenstein dans la foulée.

----------


## Dorwin

Alors, j'ai terminé *Tomb Raider* (preuve).

Je dirai que c'est un bon film interactif, un mélange entre Dragon's Lair et les derniers Far Cry.

La réalisation est vraiment plus proche de celle d'un film que d'un jeu vidéo : beaucoup de quicktime events (mais pas trop complexes) et de situations où l'on n'a pas la main sur l'action. Le chemin est assez balisé pour ne pas trop se perdre : quelques rares alternatives sont possibles mais la 'fausse' urgence de l'histoire empêche un peu d'explorer le continu additionnel (les temples cachés).
Et c'est bien dommage, car ces temples sont des petits casse-têtes physiques assez sympathiques. 

Au niveau des graphismes, c'est vraiment sympathiques avec des paysages impressionnants, une photographie bien pensée et une animation correcte. Je retiendrai même certains plans clairement inspirés de Rambo ou de Predator (ou Commandos... j'ai un doute). Car effectivement, Lara a un niveau d'efficacité en tuerie qui est au delà du raisonnable. On oubliera le scénario qui est assez classique et on se pose juste la question de savoir qui sera le prochain mort autour des ses proches. 
A noter que les (rares) morts de Lara donnent souvent l'occasion de voir une cinématique qui est très souvent assez gore... à croire que certains développeurs lui en veulent personnellement. 

Malgré tout cela, j'ai passé un bon moment sur ce titre : de la même manière que l'on peut regarder un film d'action, avec l'envie de voir ce qui se passe ensuite ... sans forcément avec l'envie de le relancer ensuite... sauf peut être pour faire les temples.  J'ai été content de ne pas le payer plus cher qu'une place de ciné ! 

A suivre, une seconde tentative sur *Door Kickers* où ma première heure m'a bien fait comprendre qu'il était mieux que je n'ai pas une vraie équipe SWAT à ma disposition... j'aurai dû écrire beaucoup de lettres à leurs veuves. ::|:

----------


## maxtidus10

> Aucun souci de mon cote sous Windows 7 a l'epoque (il faudrait que je reessaie sous Windows 10 parce que je ne l'ai pas fini).
> 
> Si c'est un probleme connu et general, et que tu arrives a le faire fonctionner, je suis preneur de la solution.


J'ai créé un billet à Ubisoft, pas sur qu'ils soient encore au taquet sur un jeu aussi vieux mais bon on verra.

----------


## Chiff

Hop !

Enfin fini un jeu, *Oxenfree*, ce soir. Preuve ici :  http://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff59.../achievements/

Sympathique même si un peu long vers la fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


que je n'ai pas plus apprécié que ça. Pas trop fan des boucles temporelles/dimensions parallèles

----------


## ssgmaster

> Bon ben je pense que l'event est terminé pour moi, j'essaie de finir mon dernier jeu, *Aqua Kitty*, mais c'est une purge. C'est pas très long, mais extrêmement répétitif.
> En fait c'est une sorte de shoot them up en vue horizontale, et si les trois premiers quarts sont très faciles, le dernier monde c'est n'importe quoi. Des ennemis et des tirs de partout, sans AUCUN gain de puissance depuis le début du jeu, des power ups anecdotiques, des objectifs qui ne bougent pas d'un poil. Le genre de jeu qui est marrant 5 minutes mais que je suis bien content d'avoir eu dans un bundle à 3 euros.
> Donc au final j'aurais terminé *Spelunky*, *Legend of Grimrock* et *FEZ*. De bons jeux, sur lesquels je me suis amusé, dont deux où je peux encore progresser/trouver pleins de secrets. J'avoue ne pas avoir tellement envie de revenir dessus. Je suis content de les avoir terminés, mais pas de grosse découverte pour moi pendant cet event. Heureux d'avoir participé, et je pense même me prêter à nouveau au jeu si un autre event est organisé dans les prochains mois.
> Bon jeu à ceux qui n'ont pas encore fini leur liste !
> 
> Edit : sinon le site, c'est pour quoi faire ?


3/5 c'est déjà pas mal et puis je suis fière de toi tu as terminé les meilleurs (à mon sens).  ::lol:: 
Je ne connaissais pas Aqua Kitty mais grâce à ton retour, il n'ira pas dans ma wishlist.  ::happy2::

----------


## Vaykadji

> sinon le site, c'est pour quoi faire ?


Comme tout bon développeur qui se respecte: gagner 4 heures sur l'organisation du prochain event, 4h sur le suivant et 4h sur celui d'après, etc. Bon, ça fait perdre 200 heures, mais en une fois, après on est tranquille. C'est ça, la vrai fainéantise.

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai fini *Kingdom: Classic*.

J'en avais vu un playthrough sur Youtube il y a bien longtemps, et je connaissais donc pas mal le principe (ainsi que les erreurs à ne pas commettre... ce qui ne m'a pas empêché de perdre durant ma première partie en voulant aller trop vite).

Le principe est simple : vous êtes un roi/une reine et il vous faut reconstruire votre royaume et faire face aux monstres qui l'envahissent grâce au sublime pouvoir de l'argent. Vous engagez des sans-abris dans leurs campements de fortune avec des pièces, vous achetez des arcs (pour faire des archers) et marteaux (pour faire des bâtisseurs) pour les équiper, et vous améliorez votre royaume en bâtissant murs, tours de guet et, plus tard, des fermes. Pour gagner de l'argent, c'est simple : vos archers chassent, vos fermiers cultivent. Vous utilisez cet argent pour améliorer vos murs et engager plus de clampins.
Des monstres attaquent chaque nuit pour (quelle horreur !) vous dérober votre argent ainsi que, si vous êtes sans le sou, votre couronne (c'est là qu'est le game over). Vous défendre efficacement est donc très important.
Ces monstres sortent de portails maléfiques, deux de chaque côté, qu'il vous faudra détruire. Pour ça, vous embauchez des chevaliers, que vous envoyez à l'attaque des portails. Détruire un portail en fait surgir une dernière vague d'ennemis, de plus en plus coriaces à chaque portail détruit, jusqu'à la dernière vague du jeu, qui peut causer des ravages si vous n'êtes pas préparé.

Le jeu marche bien : c'est du pixel art propre et soigné, c'est simple à comprendre, il y a quelques subtilités (prioriser certaines tâches, laisser l'herbe pousser pour donner du lapin à chasser à vos archers, etc.), pas de bugs en vue, bref, un petit jeu bien fait. On en fait vite le tour, car il est très répétitif (une fois votre royaume en sécurité, vous allez passer de nombreuses journées à recruter plus d'archers pour faire face à la vague finale), et après quatre heures de jeu et une victoire, je peux assurer que je ne le relancerai pas. Mais pour 5 euros (voire moins en solde), vous allez passer un bon moment et peut-être, comme moi, rire comme un méchant de dessin animé en voyant vos péons déverser à vos pieds le précieux fruit de leur labeur et ainsi remplir votre bourse à raz-bord, dans un délicieux bruit de pièces qui s'entrechoquent. 8/10



Spoiler Alert! 






On verra si j'ai le temps dans la semaine de faire Layers of Fear (pour Shadow Warrior, c'est foutu), mais je vais peut-être devoir m'arrêter à deux jeux finis et un abandonné cette fois-ci. Beaucoup de boulot pour mes études, et beaucoup de temps passé sur Divinity Original Sin 2  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

Et un 2ème de fini pour moi :



> Terminé *SOMA* que m'a offert lustucuit via cpcgifts. Un sacré bon jeu. Je ne suis pas fan de jeux d'horreur / stressant, mais j'ai passé un très bon moment, quoiqu'un peu tendu parfois  Tout simplement un chef-d'oeuvre (histoire, dialogues, environnements...) ! Par contre, si je le refais un jour, je pense que je ferai le mode touriste quand même


La preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 







Après Oxenfree et celui-ci, il me faudrait un truc un peu plus léger. Entre Thimbleweed Park, System Shock 2 et Bioshock, y'a pas vraiment de choix  ::):  Je vais donc passer à Thimbleweed Park, mais je doute arriver à la fin d'ici la fin du mois.

[edit]
Comment on fait pour mettre une image en spoiler ?

----------


## Orkestra

Tu la met dans la balise [ spoiler2 ] [ /spoiler2 ]  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Merci ! Je n'avais jamais prêté attention au fait que tous les spoilers n'étaient pas des gros pâtés noirs mais que certains étaient mieux "cachés".

----------


## Makusu

> Clairement oui, le gap est moins important entre les niveaux 3, 4 et 5. Par contre, pour le 6ème, ça repart dans les tours sévère !
> Ce qui fascine dans ce jeu, c'est la courbe d'apprentissage fulgurante. Tu commences le premier niveau en te disant que c'est impossible et que tout va beaucoup trop vite. Puis peu à peu, tu apprends les patterns, tu choppes les réflexes musculaires, et une fois rendu au niveau 4 ou 5, _tu arrives à t'ennuyer_ sur un niveau qui pouvait te sembler insurmontable quelques heures plus tôt.


C'est exactement ça. En fait on en viens à se demander si la fréquence d'apparition des patterns est tombé juste par hasard ou si ça a été le fruit d'un long travail pour améliorer la courbe dapprentissage (sans doute la seconde option).
Dans chaque niveau, il y a des patterns particulier sur lesquels tu te plante a *chaque* fois. Ce n'est jamais frustrant puisqu'ils n'apparaissent q'une fois de temps en temps, te laissant des runs "chanceux" qui te permettent de tenir plus longtemps. 
Sauf que comme ta progression est ralentie plus loin par d'autres difficulté, tu continue a les rencontrer régulièrement, pour finir par enfin capter le truc et à enfin les passer, augmentant le nombres de runs ou tu arrive plus loin, ce qui te permet de plus t'entrainer sur les difficultés suivantes, et donc de recommencer une boucle!

Et c'est hallucinant comme ce jeu est gratifiant! Car même si comme tu dit, on finit par presque s'ennuyer, on garde conscience que ce qu'on fait demande de bons réflexes et surtout de la courbe de progression qu'on a parcouru. Je pense même que ce jeu a des vertus pour l'entrainement de certaines capacité de notre cerveau comme l'orientation dans un repère. Car c'est hallucinant comme on finit par s'habituer à la rotation de l'écran, comme si elle n'était même plus là.

----------


## Landy0451

J'ai encore 3 jeux à finir dans ma liste notamment Duke Nukem 3D...

Autant j'ai fait le premier DOOM des années après en le trouvant super fun, les niveaux bien foutus etc. Autant je me fais chier sur celui là. Les ennemis de base sont des sacs à PV, faut 3 coups de shotgun dans les porcs pour les buter et je passe mon temps à me perdre dans les niveaux sans savoir ou aller j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a aucune cohérence et c'est juste frustrant... Je crois que je vais laisser tomber.

Indiana Jones & the Fate of Atlantis avec un guide sous le nez si je suis bloqué je devrais pouvoir le finir je pense (et le commencer plus sérieusement aussi  ::ninja::  )

En ce moment je suis sur You Must Build a Boat, c'est pas désagréable à jouer mais bon faut avouer que c'est assez répétitif et que j'ai parfois l'impression d'avancer très lentement. Et les musiques,mais quelle horreur... 
J'espère voir la "fin" rapidement en espérant qu'il y ai une sorte de fin d'ailleurs, les succès sous-entendent une sorte de jeu infini à faire en boucle un peu  ::huh::

----------


## Blackogg

> En ce moment je suis sur You Must Build a Boat, c'est pas désagréable à jouer mais bon faut avouer que c'est assez répétitif et que j'ai parfois l'impression d'avancer très lentement. Et les musiques,mais quelle horreur... 
> J'espère voir la "fin" rapidement en espérant qu'il y ai une sorte de fin d'ailleurs, les succès sous-entendent une sorte de jeu infini à faire en boucle un peu


Y'a une fin (ça m'a pris 6h environ), mais tu peux enchainer sur un new game +.
Par contre ce jeu me rend fou. Je l'ai fait en 2 sessions et fini limite avec la bave aux lèvres en fredonnant la musique entre 2 insultes balancées aux monstres. Je pense que je vais éviter de le relancer  ::ninja::

----------


## ssgmaster

> J'ai encore 3 jeux à finir dans ma liste notamment Duke Nukem 3D...
> 
> Autant j'ai fait le premier DOOM des années après en le trouvant super fun, les niveaux bien foutus etc. Autant je me fais chier sur celui là. Les ennemis de base sont des sacs à PV, faut 3 coups de shotgun dans les porcs pour les buter et je passe mon temps à me perdre dans les niveaux sans savoir ou aller j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a aucune cohérence et c'est juste frustrant... Je crois que je vais laisser tomber.


C'est dommage, tu as essayé l'épisode 2? Les niveaux sont beaucoup moins linéaire, ce serait une bonne base pour te familiariser avec le level design du jeu et comment s'en prendre efficacement aux ennemies.
Après c'est vrai que niveau armement, on est loin du fusil à double cannons  ::love::  ou du BFG. Enfin à partir de l'EP 2, il y a quand même le shrinker et le devastater.  ::love::

----------


## Nono

Je n'aurais définitivement pas le temps de finir Bayonetta, et je finirai donc avec un score ridicule de 1 jeu terminé.

Les conditions n'étaient pas favorables ce mois-ci pour que je puisse découvrir sereinement tout plein de jeux.
Je mets quand même deux jeux restants dans mes priorités, et je finirai bien Bayonetta un jour.

----------


## Vaykadji

Encore 7 jours, et je suis à genre 20 ou 25% de mon dernier jeu, le 5e, le "bonus": Bioshock. Je garde espoir même si d'après HLTB ça risque d'être juste juste.

----------


## jopopoe

Mark Of The ninja terminé :

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopoe...MarkoftheNinja

Un très bon jeu qui souffre un peu de son système de scoring finalement, puisqu'il nous incite à massacrer tout le monde. J'aurais préféré plus d'incitation à jouer en mode homme invisible, à la Hitman.

Puis j'ai commencé Wolfenstein The New Order et je dois avouer que ça me botte vraiment ! Il est possible que je le finisse avant le 28 malgré le fait que je suis pas là ce week-end, mais ça va vraiment être chaud pour le jeu bonus !

----------


## RomTaka

J'ai bien avancé sur *Life is Strange* et j'espère le finir d'ici le 28. Je viens de terminer l'épisode 2. ATTENTION SPOILER 

Spoiler Alert! 


: j'ai sauvé Kate

, _yay for me_.

J'aime bien l'atmosphère, la lumière, la musique : tout ça respire la douceur, même si c'est parfois mélancolique, sombre ou même déprimant. Idem pour les graphismes et les animations épurés, parfois à l'extrême et simplistes, parfois justes et touchants, mais qui collent en tous les cas bien avec le reste. Ça fait du bien de jouer à quelque chose de plus contemplatif que mes jeux habituels, de prendre en photo des donuts et des écureuils ( ::):  j'aime d'ailleurs bien cette thématique de l'univers photo) avec une héroïne de 18 ans toute banale et rafraichissante (on est loin de l'héroïne cliché en 90-60-90, type Lara Croft). Bon, j'ai un peu envie de dire à Chloe de grandir et d'arrêter les gamineries mais ça me rappelle que moi aussi j'ai eu 18 ans un jour.

Le twist de la manipulation temporelle est éculé ; je trouve son usage souvent un peu gadget (genre, "vous vous rappelez comment ça marche, déjà ?") et la visualisation du rewind redondante mais ça permet aussi d'apprécier, sans aucune conséquence, les impacts de ses choix : habituellement, devoir faire un choix à l’aveugle et se fermer des portes dans une narration sans savoir du tout ce qu'il y a derrière (hormis en relançant une sauvegarde et en faisant des tests de réponses) métaphoriquement parlant, c'est un concept qui fait ressortir ma psycho-rigidité mais là au moins, je peux assouvir ma soif de _control freak_. J'aime bien les stats en fin d'épisode qui permettent de se rendre compte si on est dans la norme ou pas, ou si ses amis sont des psychopathes, des délateurs ou des maniaques de l'arrosage de plantes.  :;): 
Difficile de se prononcer sur l'intrigue globale ou les personnages tant que je n'en suis qu'aux 2/5èmes, mais j'ai envie d'en savoir plus.

----------


## La Chouette

> Mark Of The ninja terminé :
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopoe...MarkoftheNinja
> 
> Un très bon jeu qui souffre un peu de son système de scoring finalement, puisqu'il nous incite à massacrer tout le monde. J'aurais préféré plus d'incitation à jouer en mode homme invisible, à la Hitman.


Sans alarme et sans meurtre, t'as un gros bonus de points. Il me semble que ça bat un score classique de "tue tout le monde". Bon, après, si tu passes des plombes à terrifier tous les gardes, tous les planquer, etc., tu fais probablement mieux qu'en furtif.
Je te conseille aussi d'essayer les autres costumes. L'un d'entre eux n'a pas d'armes, donc obligé de ne tuer personne.

----------


## Dorwin

> J'aime bien l'atmosphère, la lumière, la musique : tout ça respire la douceur, même si c'est parfois mélancolique, sombre ou même déprimant. Idem pour les graphismes et les animations épurés, parfois à l'extrême et simplistes, parfois justes et touchants, mais qui collent en tous les cas bien avec le reste. Ça fait du bien de jouer à quelque chose de plus contemplatif que mes jeux habituels, de prendre en photo des donuts et des écureuils ( j'aime d'ailleurs bien cette thématique de l'univers photo) avec une héroïne de 18 ans toute banale et rafraichissante (on est loin de l'héroïne cliché en 90-60-90, type Lara Croft). Bon, j'ai un peu envie de dire à Chloe de grandir et d'arrêter les gamineries mais ça me rappelle que moi aussi j'ai eu 18 ans un jour.


C'est exactement pour cela que je l'ai conseillé : son ambiance originale. 

Il ne révolutionne pas le jeu vidéo mais le soin apporté à l'atmosphère est pour moi un modèle du genre.

----------


## maxtidus10

Je vois qu'Evil Black Sheep a pas trop apprécié ma sélection pour cette saison :/ le score de 1 seul jeu fait est en dessous de sa moyenne  ::'(:

----------


## Hyeud

Wuppo fini : 

Mal fini certes, mais fini, le petit bémol de l'event, c'est que je ne finis pas à fond les jeux auquel je joue, donc là j'hésite, ou je finis proprement Wuppo et Wolg among us, ou je fini un 4ème jeu.

Wuppo est un petit jeu d'exploration, mâtiné de boss-fight, l'ambiance est sympa, dialogues drôles, les "quêtes" aussi, y'a que les boss qui sont un peu pourris, trop sakapévé, le perso répond bien, même si à la manette le menu est tellement lourdingue que je suis repassé au clavier, l'interface est chelou, heureusement qu'on peut binder avec les chiffres les différents items qu'on utilise souvent. Bref pendant le générique de fin, on se dit que ce jeu est passé pas loin de l'excellence en matière de jeu indé, et puis on se voit que y'a que 2 personnes qui ont bossé dessus, d'où le manque de finition. Encore un jeu avec les touches en anglais inchangeables, mais isnon, ça va, merci Cannes, bon choix encore.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je vois qu'Evil Black Sheep a pas trop apprécié ma sélection pour cette saison :/ le score de 1 seul jeu fait est en dessous de sa moyenne


Ca n'a rien à voir avec toi ou ta selection, je te rassure. J'ai meme la plupart des jeux installés mais:
- J'ai moins de temps que lors des autres events
- Je me suis laissée convaincre par une amie en meme temps que le debut de l'event de faire un run de Dishonored en parallele (qui a pris un gros morceau de mon temps de jeu à ce moment la)
- Une personne tres fourbe m'a offert FF12 en me demandant mon impression par rapport à l'original, du coup j'ai commencé ca la derniere fois que j'ai eu du temps pour jouer. 

Mais globalement surtout le point 1, donc aucun rapport avec ta sélection, je compte commencer South Park bientot, mais ca sera surement apres la fin de l'event vu que la semaine prochaine: VACANCES \o/ 

Spoiler Alert! 


oserais je dire ENFIN!!

----------


## jopopoe

> Sans alarme et sans meurtre, t'as un gros bonus de points. Il me semble que ça bat un score classique de "tue tout le monde". Bon, après, si tu passes des plombes à terrifier tous les gardes, tous les planquer, etc., tu fais probablement mieux qu'en furtif.
> Je te conseille aussi d'essayer les autres costumes. L'un d'entre eux n'a pas d'armes, donc obligé de ne tuer personne.


Ouais je sais, j'ai fait un niveau en mode "fantôme" pour débloquer le succès correspondant, et j'ai fait un score bien inférieur à ma run en mode tout le monde tué et caché. Pour moi les développeurs auraient dû booster le score des joueurs furtifs plutôt que des joueurs létaux, par exemple en doublant les bonus des actions discrètes lorsqu'on porte le costume  qui n'a pas d'arme.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Ca n'a rien à voir avec toi ou ta selection, je te rassure. J'ai meme la plupart des jeux installés mais:
> - J'ai moins de temps que lors des autres events
> - Je me suis laissée convaincre par une amie en meme temps que le debut de l'event de faire un run de Dishonored en parallele (qui a pris un gros morceau de mon temps de jeu à ce moment la)
> - Une personne tres fourbe m'a offert FF12 en me demandant mon impression par rapport à l'original, du coup j'ai commencé ca la derniere fois que j'ai eu du temps pour jouer. 
> 
> Mais globalement surtout le point 1, donc aucun rapport avec ta sélection, je compte commencer South Park bientot, mais ca sera surement apres la fin de l'event vu que la semaine prochaine: VACANCES \o/ 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Okok^^ en plus je voulais te le mettre dishonored dans l'event mais comme on te l'avait déjà proposé dans un précédent je me suis abstenu^^. Mais oui je ne me faisais pas de soucis  :;):

----------


## Vaykadji

> J'ai bien avancé sur *Life is Strange* et j'espère le finir d'ici le 28. Je viens de terminer l'épisode 2. ATTENTION SPOILER 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> : j'ai sauvé Kate
> 
> , _yay for me_.


Fake news, personne ne peut réussir ça. 

PS: je signale qu'à l'époque je l'avais fait en une nuit, tellement c'était cool  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon voila j'ai enfin fini ce que je voulais sur FLY'N  ::):  et voici donc les preuves :
Preuve du jeu fini : succès steam
Preuve du 100% : capture d'écran du 100%

Ce jeu est un jeu de plates-formes assez original et sympathique, vu qu'on peut contrôler plusieurs vestioles qui ont des capacités différentes et qu'il faudra durant tout le jeu passer d'une dimention à l'autre à la façon d'un guacamelee. Le jeu n'est pas très difficile en soit à finir, mais la quête du 100% est plutôt ardue, surtout si on veut collecter 100% des "lums" à chaque niveau qui rend le jeu purement hardcore, car sur un lvl de 11 minutes, rater une de ces lum à un seul moment est synonyme de reset au début du niveau.
Enfin, je vais sans doute essayer d'y revenir un petit pour pour faire mon complétiste sur quelques niveaux supplémentaires, mais avoir fini le jeu, débloqué et fini tous les niveaux bonus me suffit pour l'event  ::):

----------


## madgic

J'ai un peu avancé aujourd'hui.

Maintenant on peut éditer son profil.





Et on peut y intégrer des smileys et du bbcode, comme sur le forum.





Les admins peuvent aussi maintenant modifier le texte de la page d'accueil.

Vous pouvez voir mon site à cette adresse : http://localhost/cpc-backlog-event  :;): 

 ::ninja:: 

Voilà, vous pouvez maintenant retourner à vos jeux  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Wouarrghhl !  :Boom: 

5ème et dernier jeu terminé ! 
https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/22/2c1...eaba892115.png


Bon, ok, c'est uniquement la quête principale mais quand même. La balade -jolie- m'a pris 8 heures.
A l'arrivée, *Yonder* est un très chouette jeu d'exploration aux couleurs chatoyantes (euphémisme), plein de gens gentils et d'animaux mignons. Pas de violence et presque aucun challenge si ce n'est de fouiller suffisamment le décor pour trouver toutes les babioles qui y sont planquées (loooot   :Bave: )

Tout à fait le genre de jeu à faire essayer aux plus jeunes (un peu zelda écolo croisé à animal crossing/harvest moon) si la version française n'est pas complètement pourrie. 
Vu qu'il n'y a aucun doublage, ça limite aux enfants qui savent lire mais c'est déjà ça.

Ce fut un vrai plaisir de le parcourir (avec spotify parce qu'au bout de deux ou trois heures la musique m'a gavé) malgré un début qui m'avait laissé des plus sceptiques.
Après, ça ne plairait clairement pas à tout le monde mais il mérite vraiment qu'on lui laisse sa chance.

Je le verrais bien arriver dans un humble monthly

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Wouarrghhl ! 
> 
> 5ème et dernier jeu terminé !


 :Clap:  Je suis fiere de toi  :Clap: 

(Et merci pour le retour sur Yonder)

----------


## Baalim

> Je suis fiere de toi 
> 
> (Et merci pour le retour sur Yonder)


Ouais mais du coup, j'ai un peu saboté ma belle réputation à peine usurpée de mec qui joue pas à ses jeux  :Emo: 
Jamais été foutu de résister à un même pas cap'  :Facepalm:

----------


## Cannes

> Wouarrghhl ! 
> 
> 5ème et dernier jeu terminé ! 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/22/2c1...eaba892115.png


GG ! A moins que je finisse Tomb Raider avant Vendredi, ça risque d'être compliqué monsieurjedonnedesjeuxunpeulongquandmeme

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Wuppo fini : https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/22/991...8101a0d.md.png
> 
> Mal fini certes, mais fini, le petit bémol de l'event, c'est que je ne finis pas à fond les jeux auquel je joue, donc là j'hésite, ou je finis proprement Wuppo et Wolg among us, ou je fini un 4ème jeu.
> 
> Wuppo est un petit jeu d'exploration, mâtiné de boss-fight, l'ambiance est sympa, dialogues drôles, les "quêtes" aussi, y'a que les boss qui sont un peu pourris, trop sakapévé, le perso répond bien, même si à la manette le menu est tellement lourdingue que je suis repassé au clavier, l'interface est chelou, heureusement qu'on peut binder avec les chiffres les différents items qu'on utilise souvent. Bref pendant le générique de fin, on se dit que ce jeu est passé pas loin de l'excellence en matière de jeu indé, et puis on se voit que y'a que 2 personnes qui ont bossé dessus, d'où le manque de finition. Encore un jeu avec les touches en anglais inchangeables, mais isnon, ça va, merci Cannes, bon choix encore.


Youpi ça t'a plu, trop content o/

----------


## Baalim

> GG ! A moins que je finisse Tomb Raider avant Vendredi, ça risque d'être compliqué monsieurjedonnedesjeuxunpeulongquandmeme


M'en fous !  :Boom: 
On n'a pas le droit d'avoir Nier dans son backlog  :Sweat:

----------


## Cannes

Pour l'anectode je l'avais essayé mais j'avais ragé au boss du prologue parce que on recommençait DEPUIS LE DEBUT

----------


## Baalim

> Pour l'anectode je l'avais essayé mais j'avais ragé au boss du prologue parce que on recommençait DEPUIS LE DEBUT


J'avoue que ça pouvait UN PEU énerver.

----------


## Cannes

> J'avoue que ça pouvait UN PEU énerver.


Je l'ai fait deux fois..

----------


## Paradox

> Vous pouvez voir mon site à cette adresse : http://localhost/cpc-backlog-event


I see what you did there.  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> On n'a pas le droit d'avoir Nier dans son backlog


T'as raison, vaut mieux pas acheter cette merde.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flugel

Orwell: Fini !(Les succès), ce fût bref mais tellement intense ! Par contre, je n'ai pas réellement l'impression que les éventements ont une réel importance sur la fin du jeu (peut être est-ce qu'une impression ?)

Bon, prochain et dernier jeu: Hand of fate !

----------


## Olima

Bon j'arrive pas à m'immerger dans Indiana Jones, même si l'ambiance est cool. Et je ne me sens pas de faire Bard's Tale en moins d'une semaine non plus, donc je crois que l'event s'arrête là pour . Trois jeux (Gone Home, Killer is Dead et Fallout. Que je n'aurai sûrement pas faits de si tôt hors event...) c'est autant ou plus que sur les events précédents, je reste dans ma moyenne. C'était coolos, merci  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

Bravo ! Tu as été courageux pour des jeux qui ne te plaisaient pas au 1er abord.

----------


## Olima

> Bravo ! Tu as été courageux pour des jeux qui ne te plaisaient pas au 1er abord.


 ::o:  mais si ils sont tous bien ! J'aime juste râler :/

----------


## Baalim

> T'as raison, vaut mieux pas acheter cette merde.


 :Boom: 
VA EN ENFER

----------


## Orkestra

De retour après avoir terminé *Stories Untold*, un de jeux de ma liste bonus concoctée par Evilblacksheep !
Dans l'épisode précédent j'étais amoureux de l'ambiance du jeu, du côté nouvelle en jeu-vidéo de ce jeu à épisode, qu'en est-il après avoir terminé le quatrième et dernier épisode ? Attention, spoilers !

Et bien le soufflé est un peu retombé malheureusement : j'avais bien remarqué que les épisodes précédents racontaient un peu plus que ce qu'ils voulaient bien montrer au premier abord (typiquement, 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'accident de voiture qu'on entr'aperçoit à la fin du troisième épisode

) voire même peut-être 

Spoiler Alert! 


qu'on pouvait trouver des liens entre les épisodes

 pour peu qu'on s'aventure à chercher un peu, mais ce quatrième et dernier épisode arrive vraiment avec ses gros sabots pour tout démêler. J'avoue que je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt de tout expliquer aussi clairement alors que c'est justement la _relative_ subtilitée des épisodes précédents qui m'avaient séduit d'autant que cet épisode introduit un élément très agaçant qui m'a fait personnellement totalement sortir de l'histoire : le moment où le jeu, tout en nous laissant le contrôle de notre personnage, nous oblige à effectuer certaines actions tout en nous laissant bien comprendre qu'il vaudrait mieux pas continuer (

Spoiler Alert! 


picoler et conduire, cacher la bouteille d'alcool dans la voiture de l'inconnu avec qui on a eu un accident plutôt qu'aller s'inquiéter du sort de notre soeur

)... Résultat, un jeu qui m'avait happé grâce à son ambiance vraiment réussie est parvenu à me faire totalement sortir du jeu avec ce dernier épisode. Avouez que c'est con.

Difficile de donner mon avis général sur le jeu du coup : clairement, les trois premiers quart du jeu sont très bons et j'en garderai un bon souvenir, mais la fin m'aura laissé un goût amer... À la limitte, le mieux serait peut-être de se contenter des trois premiers épisodes, quitte à les écumer à fond pour découvrir tous les secrets, et de se passer du dernier épisode... Dommage.


*edit :* Pour une note un peu plus positive, j'ai aussi bien entamé *Steamworld Heist* (terminé le premier monde avec toutes les étoiles) et j'accroche vraiment pas mal ! Je redonnerai un avis plus détaillé quand j'aurais terminé le jeu  ::): 

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______________

Je profite d'être ici pour refaire un petit rappel pour le gift de fin d'event : tous ceux qui ont terminé au moins un jeu dans le cadre de l'event peuvent s'inscrire (sans restricition de nombre de messages postés sur le forum ou que sais-je) :



Pensez tout de même à laisser un petit mot sur la page du gift  :;): 

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______________

Et puisque ça faisait longtemps, un *petit point statistique* :

On a éclaté le record de jeux terminés établi lors des events précédent puisqu'avec 119 jeux terminés pour 64 participants nous atteignons un ratio de 1.86 jeux terminés par participants.
Encore 9 jeux à finir pour arriver à un beau ratio tout rond de 2 jeux terminés par participants en moyenne !

Reste à battre le ratio du nombre de participants ayant terminé au moins un jeu par rapport au nombre de participants total. Nous sommes pour l'instant 52 à avoir terminé au moins un jeu, il en 5 de plus pour battre le record établi lors du second event. Pourquoi ne pas viser plus haut et espérer que d'ici le 28 février minuit, 9 participants terminent leur premier jeu de l'event ? Ca ferait d'une pierre deux coups !

Bravo à tous ceux qui ont terminé un jeu depuis la semaine dernière ne tous cas  ::):

----------


## Haraban

De mon coté, après avoir finit *System Shock 2*, j'ai tenté le coup avec deux de mes autres jeux :

*Fez* est sympa mais au bout d'une heure je m'ennuyais vraiment beaucoup trop. Les plate former c'est pas pour moi  :^_^:  . Mais celui là à au moins le mérite de ne pas être trop dur et vraiment mignon.

*To The Moon* c'est carrément pas possible, j'accroche pas du tout. J'ai peut-être dû jouer 25 minutes et ça m'a quasiment filer une crise d'urticaire.

En fait je me demande bien pourquoi j'ai acheté ces trucs en premier lieu, je savais bien que ça me plairait pas de toute façon.
Je suis con  ::ninja:: 
Merci à l'event du backlog de m'avoir permis de m'en rendre compte...

----------


## Kwiga

Premier jeu fini *Valhalla Hills*, preuve :

Le jeu est assez sympa pour quelques parties, puis il devient vraiment très répétitif (et chiant il faut le dire) et si je n'avais pas eu à le finir pour l'event je me serai arrêter au moins 10 parties plus tôt. Je le conseille donc avec modération, si vous aimez les settlers like tentez l'aventure, sinon passez votre chemin.

Je vais finir de bourriner *Wasteland 2* maintenant pour essayer d'en finir un deuxième. Le problème c'est que j'arrive pas à ne pas faire les sides quests ni à ne pas tenter le max de complétion.  ::siffle::

----------


## Orkestra

Alors vu le nom des achievements j'en déduis que tu as terminé *Valhalla Hills*, mais si tu pouvais me confirmer, ça m'arrangerait  ::siffle::

----------


## Kwiga

Ups sorry. Oui en effet c'est celui là.

----------


## Vaykadji

> De mon coté, après avoir finit *System Shock 2*, j'ai tenté le coup avec deux de mes autres jeux :
> *Fez* est sympa mais au bout d'une heure je m'ennuyais vraiment beaucoup trop. Les plate former c'est pas pour moi  . Mais celui là à au moins le mérite de ne pas être trop dur et vraiment mignon.
> *To The Moon* c'est carrément pas possible, j'accroche pas du tout. J'ai peut-être dû jouer 25 minutes et ça m'a quasiment filer une crise d'urticaire.


Désolé... Fez y paraissait que c'était bien (moi je me le suis chopé aussi pour l'event, et ça va, j'ai apprécié, sans que ça soit non plus la révélation). To the moon par contre, j'avais visé juste avec mon "parce que j'ai envie que tu t'exploses les yeux sur des pixels moches", dire que je pensais faire de l'humour... #toujoursraison

----------


## Akodo

> *Fez* est sympa mais au bout d'une heure je m'ennuyais vraiment beaucoup trop. Les plate former c'est pas pour moi  . Mais celui là à au moins le mérite de ne pas être trop dur et vraiment mignon.


Pour l'avoir fait durant l'event, j'ai trouvé ça sympa, mais je n'y ai joué que par petites touches. Je pense que je l'ai fini en grande partie pour coller à l'event, et que je ne serais pas allé jusqu'au bout dans d'autres circonstances. Il me semble que je l'avais obtenu dans un bundle, ce qui me convient très bien au vu de ce qu'il a dû me coûter...

----------


## NFafa

Après une vingtaine d'heures à s'entrainer, mourir, remourir, et reremourir j'ai enfin fini Furi  ::lol::  Et sans passer en mode balade ! LA preuve

Pour moi qui n'avait jamais joué à un jeu de ce genre, et qui n'avais jamais tenu de pad en main de ma vie (excepté une petite huitaine d'heures sur Overcooked), les débuts ont été vraiment difficile. Je ne suis pas du genre à lacher un défi, je me suis donc accroché et, au final, ça n'est que du plaisir quand on arrive enfin à battre un boss après une vingtaine d'échecs. J'ai du recommencer une partie pour le finir réellement 

Spoiler Alert! 


- j'ai d'abord choisi la non-assimilation mais j'ai pas (encore) eu le courage de faire le dernier boss supplémentaire -

 et c'est juste hallucinant comment le jeu m'a semblé facile sur cette second partie. Ca fait vraiment plaisir de voir les progrès effectué !



Je n'ai pas vraiment accroché au style graphique - mais je ne peux pas dire que ça soit moche, et il a au moins une vraie personnalité. Par contre la bande son est juste géniale, dommage qu'elle ne soit pas fournie de base avec le jeu. Concernant les combats, je ne peux pas les comparer aux autres jeux - que je connais pas -, mais ils m'ont semblé vraiment sympa et finalement assez variés 

Spoiler Alert! 


avec la palme pour les dernières phases de chaque combat bien stressante avec toutes les attaques à éviter



C'est au final une très bonne découverte, à laquelle je n'aurais peut-être jamais joué sans l'event  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon pour ce qui est de Far Cry Blood dragon le problème venait du fait que je jouais sur une config double screen et que je passais le jeu sur mon deuxieme écran, sans le faire le jeu ne crash pas. Je me suis lancé dedans et c'est vraiment bien fun^^ J'adore cette parodie décompléxées des eighties à la même sauce qu'un kung fury. Je ne sais pas si je le finirais avant la fin de l'event mais je le finirais ça c'est sur.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Après une vingtaine d'heures à s'entrainer, mourir, remourir, et reremourir j'ai enfin fini Furi  Et sans passer en mode balade ! LA preuve


Bravo de t'être accroché ! Ca me motive pour m'y remettre et finir les combats qui me manquent (et profiter encore un peu de la B.O. au passage).  :;):

----------


## Galgu

j'étais parti sur les chapeau de roue mais mon déménagement a coupé mon élan (dû attendre internet, toujours pas d'endroit ou installer mon PC).

On recommence le mois prochain avec d'autres jeux ?

----------


## LeBonDeun

Quatrième jeu fini et pas peu fier pour ma première participation à l'event ;-)
J'ai donc fini "The Flame in the Flood" sympathique jeu de survie à la Don't Starve (je suis pas hyper connaisseur).
J'ai passé un bon moment même si il est bourré de bugs d'affichages (noms coupés, menu déroulant mal...) et que l'interface a parfois des côtés lourdingues.
Le site annonçait 9h30 pour le finir... j'ai passé 12 heures dessus et j'ai rushé la fin.
Je sais qu'il sort sur Switch, je pense que ça peut faire un bon jeu pour les transports :-)
Mon cinquième jeu est "Prey" je doute vraiment très fort de le finir dans les temps... bon 4/5 c'est bien !
La preuve de ma réussite : https://www.dropbox.com/s/l8mcnj18py...Flood.png?dl=0

Bon week-end à vous !

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai bien cru que j'allais devoir prendre le prochain vol pour Boston et aller latter les coucougnettes des développeurs de *Bioshock Remastered*.

Suite à un bug, j'ai été coincé au milieu d'un event. Genre, grave coincé, il me reste soi-disant un ennemi à tuer, alors qu'il n'y en a plus aucun autour de moi. Trois options: 
1) Recommencer le niveau (2-3 heures plus tôt... non merci)
2) Trouver un workaround
3) Aller à Boston latter les burnes des bras cassés qui ont codé ce jeu

Etant trop fainéant pour l'option 1, et trop pauvre pour la 3, j'ai donc utilisé "la ruse". Le tuto est dispo sur Steam (en anglais, ouais désolé mes canardichous).

----------


## RomTaka

J'ai fini mon 3ème jeu, *Life is Strange* !  :;): 

Et j'ai beaucoup beaucoup aimé, même si mon ressenti est bizarre. En fait, je suis conscient de la multitude de (plus ou moins petits) défauts du titre, par exemple les imprécisions d'animations qui plombent le réalisme ou les retournements de l'histoire parfois téléphonés, et pourtant la mayonnaise a pris, alors que comme déjà dit, ce n'est vraiment pas le genre de jeu que j'affectionne en général.
L'ambiance est extraordinaire : on est plus proche d'une série TV ou d'un film que d'un JV, avec l'utilisation de caméras fixes, un jeu permanent sur la profondeur de champ, les angles de vue et une approche de la lumière très cinématographiques. L'usage de la musique extradiégétique (oui, c'est juste pour me la péter  ::P: ) est parfait, alors qu'encore une fois, en temps normal, j'accrocherais pas trop je pense à ce genre de musique.
Les graphismes sont très réussis dans leur genre : j'ai trouvé le plus beau ciel que j'ai jamais vu dans un JV, envoyé direct dans mon répertoire de fonds d'écran.

L'histoire est quelquefois prévisible, mais elle m'a aussi parfois pris au dépourvu : l'épisode 5 s'amuse ainsi de manière assez magistrale je trouve à détourner les fins auxquelles on pouvait s'attendre de manière convenue 

Spoiler Alert! 


pour nous embarquer dans des montagnes russes émotionnelles, remettant sans cesse en question ce que l'on vient de voir ou de faire

.
Les personnages ont une vraie épaisseur, on découvre par petites touches au fil des épisodes leurs personnalités en niveaux de gris plutôt que la facette toute blanche ou toute noire de leur premier abord ; de plus, le doublage excellent n'est pas pour rien dans l'attachement qu'on finit par éprouver pour eux.
Enfin, c'est la première fois je pense qu'un jeu vidéo m'a procuré autant d'émotions (de tous ordres : j'ai même failli pleurer !) et fait réfléchir sur des sujets inhabituels et matures et rien que pour ça, je lui reconnais un mérite énorme. Je comprends ceux qui n'ont pas aimé les aspects "bluette adolescente" mais me concernant, je trouve cela assez bien retranscrit et je félicite les devs et l'éditeur pour ne pas avoir édulcoré la palanquée de "fuck" et de "shit" qui émaillent les dialogues.

Alors certes, du point de vue ludique, on interagit assez peu, on regarde plus qu'on ne joue. Cependant, la bonne idée des photos à dénicher, en plus de réconcilier gameplay et _lore_, incite à déambuler et creuser les scènes ; accessoirement, cela permet de "platiner" assez facilement les succès Steam  ::ninja:: .
Mais l'important, c'est qu'encore une fois, tout s'emboîte à la perfection et que ça marche. L'idée des choix, que je pensais gadget au début, est bien utilisée et peut inciter à faire un second run avec d'autres choix (exemple, en dénonçant ou pas Nathan au début). Cela dit, j'ai aussi détesté certaines phases, particulièrement 

Spoiler Alert! 


le gameplay peu imaginatif pendant le cauchemar (le labyrinthe, la traque lumineuse et les bouteilles), tout comme j'ai pu détester ce genre de phases comparables dans les Batman Arkham

, mais on va dire que ça fait partie du charme du jeu. Pour en revenir à ce que je disais quelques lignes plus hait, j'ai aimé le jeu malgré tous ses défauts, voire peut-être grâce à ses défauts, un peu comme quand est troublé par une beauté physique loin des canons habituels mais qui fait néanmoins émerger la personne de la masse standardisée.

Merci à sebarnolds qui m'avait offert ce *LiS* chez les généreux il y a plus de 2 ans (CPCGifts  ne parle que de l'épisode 1 sur mais je sais plus si c'était vrai et si oui, comment j'ai eu la suite  ::blink:: ) et à Dorwin pour sa prescription dans le cadre de l'event.

----------


## Chiff

Hop !

Fini un deuxième jeu : *Amnesia*. Preuve ici : http://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff59.../achievements/

Très bonne ambiance un peu gâchée pour moi par les "énigmes" un peu bordéliques des fois. Quand tu fais douze aller-retours pour trouver un objet caché derrière un sac de farine t'es un peu énervé et le monstre qui arrive il te fait plus peur. Tu regrettes juste de pas avoir de shotgun pour le dégommer.

Mais ça reste une très bonne expérience. Je ferais le mod Justine un jour.

----------


## Haraban

> Désolé... Fez y paraissait que c'était bien (moi je me le suis chopé aussi pour l'event, et ça va, j'ai apprécié, sans que ça soit non plus la révélation). To the moon par contre, j'avais visé juste avec mon "parce que j'ai envie que tu t'exploses les yeux sur des pixels moches", dire que je pensais faire de l'humour... #toujoursraison


Haha, c'est clair pour To The Moon c'est un pari réussi  ::rolleyes::  .

Concernant Fez, je l'ai finalement plutôt apprécier. Je pense même le finir doucement, par petites touches comme dit justement Akodo. Enfin je vais essayer  ::ninja::  .

----------


## LoupGris

J'ai (ENFIN) fini mon premier jeu: BASTION!
La preuve http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...0/achievements
J'ai un ressenti mitigé. Plutôt positif quand même puisque c'est un jeu très agréable. Joli (mais pas ouf d'un point vue artistique ou graphique), au gameplay assez nerveux et facile à prendre en mains.
J'ai difficilement accroché à l'histoire à cause du principal défaut du jeu (à mon sens): une grosse partie de l'histoire est racontée pendant les phases de jeu, souvent pendant les phases d'action (les phases de non action sont rares en même temps), ce qui fait que je n'arrivais pas à lire les sous titres et pas à bien me concentrer sur ce que disait Rucks. Résultat, je suis passé à côté de pleins de trucs...
Le gameplay m'a bien plu lui, beaucoup de trucs sympas, les idoles pour corser la difficulté, les boissons comme pouvoirs de niveaux, un arsenal très (trop?) complet. Y a beaucoup d'armes qui sont assez fun à jouer et améliorer mais au final y'en a sûrement trop, on a pas le temps de s'habituer à une arme et un build sympa qu'on change pour une autre arme. Seule constante de mon côté, le marteau!!!!
La BO est par contre excellente!!!! Je suis bien content d'avoir acheté l'édition avec BO... :-D
Backlog event oblige, j'ai un peu speedé sur la fin et loupé quelques trucs (notamment des achievements), mais bon, rien n'empêche de le refaire vu qu'il n'est au final pas très long.
Après, j'avais déjà joué (et bien avancé) Transistor et je trouve ce dernier plus abouti. Question de goût sans doute.
Au final, j'ai quand même bien kiffé, merci mon binôme.

Prochain jeu que je SAIS que je peux finir dans les quelques jours qu'il reste : What Remains of Edith Finch. Je l'ai déjà commencé, j'aime l'ambiance, GO GO GO!!!!

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai fini le 5e jeu de ma liste:* Bioshock Remastered*.



Excellent jeu, si on enlève tous les bugs bien chiants: 

1) bloqué deux fois: 
- une fois au début avec un plasmide "feu" requis mais que j'avais remplacé par un nouveau plasmide trouvé entre temps, et la machine pour échanger les plasmides ne se trouve qu'après l'endroit où besoin du plasmide feu. 
- L'autre quand je me suis retrouvé à devoir tuer un mob qui n'a jamais pop, j'ai du tricher en utilisant la console et des cheats pour ne pas avoir à recommencer 2h plus tôt (dernière sauvegarde auto). 

2) les retours sauvages sur le bureau. "bioshock.exe a cessé de fonctionné", ça m'est arrivé trois fois, et uniquement sur les 2-3 dernières heures de jeu. 

A part ça, le jeu est très bon: 
- L'histoire n'est pas incroyable, mais ils ont réussi à mettre un plot twist plutôt surprenant ("la suite va vous étonner")
- Le gameplay est réussi: un FPS/rpg qui a des odeurs de Fallout 4 (un peu lent et pas très difficile, mais fun et varié)
- une quinzaine d'heure pour finir l'histoire principale à 100%. Ils ont ajouté des "défis", je ne sais pas encore combien de temps ça va me prendre mais je vais les faire.
- Visuellement réussi: on se croirait dans une ville sous-marine (note amusante: à cause du remaster, probablement, le seul moment "moche" du jeu, c'est la cinématique de fin. A mon avis, ils ne l'ont pas réexporté en HD avec les nouvelles possibilités du moteur graphique. Donc c'est vieillot)
- Ambiance vraiment prenante, où le son (très réussi aussi, une joie en 5.1) a une importance énorme.
-

----------


## Chiff

Allez hop je suis chaud !

Fini un 3ème jeu : *Transistor*. Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que je me suis forcé. C'est mignon mais les combats sont pourris. Pas maniable, pas intéressant (alors là on va mettre un nouveau monstre, prochaine salle ça sera 2 fois le même, puis 3 fois puis 4 fois. Super varié). L'histoire est narrée avec la ferveur d'un Droopy sous Xanax. J'ai poussé le vice à commencer un NG+ mais je n'y ai pas vu de différences notables (certains monstres apparaissent plus tôt qu'en mode normal).

Preuve ici : http://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff59.../achievements/.

Je vais voir si j'ai la motivation pour faire Costume Quest avant la fin de l'event.

----------


## RomTaka

Je subis un effet secondaire de l'event du backlog : j'ai fini 3 jeux sur 4, j'ai pas le temps d'en finir un autre (*Braid* me tente assez peu de toute façon) et me revoilà donc de nouveau seul face à mon backlog et à la névrose de ce choix cornélien.
Bon, allez, je crois que je vais aller à la facilité et lancer le dernier jeu acquis (merci Mac !) qui me faisait vraiment envie, j'ai nommé *Hollow Knight*.
Bon courage à tous les participants dans cette dernière ligne droite !  :;):

----------


## Jowy92

Salut,

Bon ben je viens de finir Abzû (La preuve ici). Bon c'était reposant, ça ne m'a pas pris longtemps (moins de deux heures) mais j'ai quand même réussi à m'ennuyer.

Bon sinon Undertales je laisse tomber. Je suis à un boss et je n'arrive pas à survivre suffisamment longtemps pour le battre uniquement en parlant. Bref je luttais depuis le début pour ne pas lâcher mais là...

Je vais commencer 2Dark.

----------


## madgic

J'ai continué le site. Au menu des ajouts : messages et gestion des utilisateurs pour les admins. J'ai aussi remplacé les smileys par ceux de Canard PC, avec les mêmes codes. J'espère que j'ai le droit  ::unsure::  Au pire je remettrai ceux de base.

Pour mes messages, j'était parti sur la possibilité que tout le monde puisse envoyer des messages aux admins. Je me suis un peu emballé et maintenant, les admins peuvent envoyer des messages aux utilisateurs et les utilisateurs entre eux.



Voilà, c'est presque fini, manque plus que les events  ::ninja:: 

J'ai mis le site en ligne mais juste pour voir si ça marche et tester l'envoi des mails, ce n'est pas, pour l'instant, pour l'utiliser (possibilité de remise à zéro, modification...). Si il y en a qui sont intéressés pour jeter un œil pour repérer les bugs et les failles et s'amuser à faire n'importe quoi pour essayer de faire planter le site, qu'ils me contactent par mp ou Steam. Je pourrais aussi leurs ouvrir l'admin. J'ai fait le maximum pour éviter les bugs et que ce soit sécurisé mais il y a sans doute des choses que j'ai oublié.

----------


## LoupGris

Comme je l'avais prévu, et grâce à une durée de vie très courte, j'ai fini mon 2ème jeu: *What Remains of Edith Finch*.
Preuve:http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...0/achievements
Remarquez au passage le peu de succès débloqués pour ce jeu... D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si on peut appeler ça un jeu vu qu'il n'y a quasiment RIEN à faire à part faire avancer l'histoire et l'aider à se dérouler, de manière très linéaire d'ailleurs. Ça m'a rappelé The vanishing of Ethan Carter, en BEAUCOUP plus déprimant (si si c'est possible).
J'ai accroché à l'histoire, à la mélancolie qui s'en dégage, néanmoins se taper l'histoire de la mort de TOUS les membres d'une famille sur 3 générations, ça file pas du tout la banane... J'ai par contre ADORE certaines phases de jeu, très intelligemment mises en scène et qui étrangement donnent la vraie profondeur au jeu (mieux que les interminables couloirs à 2 interactions tous les 100 m). De petites features très bien pensées, faites pour inspirer d'autres jeux...
Sinon, pas le temps d'attaquer un autre jeu de ma liste.
Je vais aller sur *Don't Starve Shipwrecked*, mais juste pour le fun... (je doute d'ailleurs qu'il y ait vraiment une fin à ce jeu...).
Merci pour l'event, et comptez d'ores et déjà sur moi pour le prochain!!!!!

----------


## maxtidus10

> Je subis un effet secondaire de l'event du backlog : j'ai fini 3 jeux sur 4, j'ai pas le temps d'en finir un autre (*Braid* me tente assez peu de toute façon) et me revoilà donc de nouveau seul face à mon backlog et à la névrose de ce choix cornélien.
> Bon, allez, je crois que je vais aller à la facilité et lancer le dernier jeu acquis (merci Mac !) qui me faisait vraiment envie, j'ai nommé *Hollow Knight*.
> Bon courage à tous les participants dans cette dernière ligne droite !


Moi l'effet est différent actuellement : c'est plutôt : j'aimerais bien continuer ce jeu, mais l'event est fini dans 3 jour donc il faut que je priorise tel autre jeu, et que je le bourre (alors que je veux quand même le finir à 100%  ::P: )

----------


## Altay

J'avais le maigre espoir de finir *Rogue Legacy* cette semaine, mais je suis visiblement beaucoup trop mauvais pour ce genre de Metroidvania. Je pense qu'il me faudra bien plus que les 17h annoncées par HLBT  ::sad:: 

L'alternative, c'est de commencer et finir Dead Space dans les deux jours qu'il me reste. C'est... tentant.

----------


## maxtidus10

Dites, est ce qu'on aura le droit de huer et de montrer du doigt de manière accusatrice tous ceux qui n'auront fini aucun jeu ?^^ :haha:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Dites, est ce qu'on aura le droit de huer et de montrer du doigt de manière accusatrice tous ceux qui n'auront fini aucun jeu ?^^


Bien sur, c'est tout l'interet du truc  ::trollface::

----------


## Hilikkus

Hop, fini *Life is Strange: Before the Storm*.

La preuve:


Spoiler Alert! 






Je mettrais mon avis plus tard probablement sur un autre topic. En tout cas, c'est mon dernier jeu de l'event, je n'aurais pas le temps d'en finir un autre d'ici mercredi. Merci pour cet event en tout cas, c'était cool !

----------


## acdctabs

> Dites, est ce qu'on aura le droit de huer et de montrer du doigt de manière accusatrice tous ceux qui n'auront fini aucun jeu ?^^


Oui mais uniquement à la fin de l'event, je fais partie de ceux qui en finissent touours 1 dans les derniers jours  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'avais le maigre espoir de finir *Rogue Legacy* cette semaine, mais je suis visiblement beaucoup trop mauvais pour ce genre de Metroidvania. Je pense qu'il me faudra bien plus que les 17h annoncées par HLBT 
> 
> L'alternative, c'est de commencer et finir Dead Space dans les deux jours qu'il me reste. C'est... tentant.


Je trouve beaucoup plus difficile de _lâcher_ Rogue Legacy une fois commencé...  ::unsure::

----------


## maxtidus10

> Bien sur, c'est tout l'interet du truc


Je me disais aussi  :B): 




> Je trouve beaucoup plus difficile de _lâcher_ Rogue Legacy une fois commencé...


Bien d'accord avec toi, ce jeu est extrêmement addictif et la défaite ne me poussait qu'à relancer un petit run pour essayer d'engranger un peu plus d'or à chaque fois pour débloquer ces bonus plus chers, etc...^^ Dead Space ça fait peut, donc au bout d'un certain temps il faut que tu stoppe sinon tu te déshydrate par les dessous de bras  ::P:

----------


## Alab

> Dites, est ce qu'on aura le droit de huer et de montrer du doigt de manière accusatrice tous ceux qui n'auront fini aucun jeu ?^^


J'ai été pas mal occupé irl ce mois ci contrairement à ce qui était prévu mais j'ai lancé métro 2033 là. C'est pas mal, ya des passages très couloirs pas ultra intéressants et des trucs un peu plus 'ouverts' et avec différentes approches assez cool aussi. Et au bout de quelques heures de jeux on m'a expliqué que le mode de jeu ranger enlève le viseur et modifie la difficulté pour quelque chose de plus réaliste, je l'ai mis et c'est vraiment mieux comme expérience de jeu !  ::o: 
J'aime beaucoup aussi les effets de lumières qu'il peut y avoir (mention spéciale au mouvement des lampes frontales des ennemis qui permettent de les repérer puis qui donnent une ambiance assez glaciale lorsqu'elles restent allumées une fois l'ennemi transformé en cadavre !  ::o:  )

Bon j'essaie de terminer ça d'ici mercredi mais c'est pas sûr et certain.  ::sad::

----------


## maxtidus10

Et voilà 4eme jeu de la liste terminé : Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon
Preuve : 

Je dois avouer m'être bien amusé sur ce jeu. En fait, c'était mon premier Far Cry et on reconnais bien la patte ubisoft sur les map, les connectables etc... Mais le second degrés omniprésent m'a bien fait rire et le gameplay est pas dégueulasse. Au final le jeu est extrêmement simple et pas du tout punitif, donc il ne représente pas de réel challenge, mais pour la durée de l'expérience et vu le caractère particulier du scénario, ça s'explique et c'est plutôt plaisant.

Pour ce qui est de mon jeu bonus : Blocks That Matter, je ne l'ai toujours pas lancé car je n'avais pas eu de réponse de Cocax pour savoir si le jeu était lié au thème de l'eau ou pas. A priori non, et donc du coup il n'avait pas forcé&ment sa place comme jeu bonus.

----------


## Hyeud

4ème jeu fini, Submerged 


Sympa, 0 challenge, on se ballade de façon horizontale sur son bateau, ou verticale sur des murs de bâtiments gigantesques. C'est joli mais pas assez, la musique est pas mal, mais y'en a pas beaucoup, ça peut se jouer avec un enfant pour lui apprendre la 3D sur un écran. Le même délire, en version adulte, avec des morts punitives et la possibilité de visiter des bâtiments déserts depuis des dizaines d'années, de récupérer du matos, bref un jeu quoi, ça donnerait un truc pas mal  ::): 
je recommande pour ceux qui veulent se reposer en jouant ou qui veulent jouer avec leur gamin, sinon c'est un peu chiant, mais c'est court.

----------


## tilion

Hello,

Malheureusement pas trop le temps de m'épancher sur les différents jeux auxquels j'ai pu jouer grâce à ce magnifique évènement :

Spec Ops The Line : http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...SpecOpsTheLine
Steamworld Dig : http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7.../achievements/

J'essaye de finir Gunpoint ce soir, sans grande conviction.
Des bécôts

----------


## JonJon

Pendant cet event j'ai réussi à terminer 3 jeux : *Day of the tentacle, Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken et Trine*. 

Bizarrement, c'est rocketbirds que j'ai préféré alors que des 3 jeux, j'imagine que c'est le plus petit studio. Rocketbirds est plus nerveux que Trine. On alterne des phases de plateforme et des phases de shooter à bord d'une rocket. ça dynamise un peu plus le jeu.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/tyris_/...dboiledChicken

Trine, autre jeu de plateforme plus orienté casse-tête que rocketbirds. Le système d'XP lié à des nouvelles habiletés permet de renouveler le gameplay au cour des 15 chapitres. Ce jeu m'a fait resurgir des souvenirs de The Lost Viking et ça c'est cool !  ::wub:: 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/tyris_/stats/Trine

Pour terminer, j'ai pas un grand amour des point-and-clic et j'ai trouvé les énigmes de Day of the tentacle tirées par les cheveux. L'humour présent fait très vieillot. 
J'ai complété le jeu en ayant la soluce en background pour ne pas en avoir pour 15 heures ... Bon, comme c'est un classique, c'est une bonne chose de l'avoir terminé.  :Cigare:

----------


## Akodo

> J'ai été pas mal occupé irl ce mois ci contrairement à ce qui était prévu mais j'ai lancé métro 2033 là. C'est pas mal, ya des passages très couloirs pas ultra intéressants et des trucs un peu plus 'ouverts' et avec différentes approches assez cool aussi. Et au bout de quelques heures de jeux on m'a expliqué que le mode de jeu ranger enlève le viseur et modifie la difficulté pour quelque chose de plus réaliste, je l'ai mis et c'est vraiment mieux comme expérience de jeu ! 
> J'aime beaucoup aussi les effets de lumières qu'il peut y avoir (mention spéciale au mouvement des lampes frontales des ennemis qui permettent de les repérer puis qui donnent une ambiance assez glaciale lorsqu'elles restent allumées une fois l'ennemi transformé en cadavre !  )
> 
> Bon j'essaie de terminer ça d'ici mercredi mais c'est pas sûr et certain.


Ah cool !  ::):  
En tout cas ton expérience me sera très utile, sachant que metro 2033 est également dans mon backlog, je saurai qu'il faut le lancer en mode ranger !

----------


## Supergounou

> Bizarrement, c'est rocketbirds que j'ai préféré


Ce jeu est complètement mésestimé, alors qu'il est effectivement très sympa  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai commencé *Life is Strange* : joli, prenant et même assez touchant. J'aurais sans doute mieux fait de m'y mettre plus tôt, parce que ce serait dommage d'avancer à toute vitesse en laissant de côté tous les détails savoureux. Après, j'ai des journées dégagées (vacances) donc je ne renonce pas tout de suite pour l'event, rendez-vous le 28 à 23h59.  :;):

----------


## JonJon

> Oui mais uniquement à la fin de l'event, je fais partie de ceux qui en finissent touours 1 dans les derniers jours



Moi qui pensais t'avoir pondu une liste aux petits oignons  ::sad:: 





> Ce jeu est complètement mésestimé, alors qu'il est effectivement très sympa


Oui, dans un moment d'égarement, j'irai peut-être me prendre le 2e opus  :B):

----------


## Supergounou

> Oui, dans un moment d'égarement, j'irai peut-être me prendre le 2e opus


Si jamais, n'hésite pas à en faire un retour ici ou ailleurs, ça pourrait me convaincre à l'achat moi aussi!

----------


## acdctabs

> Moi qui pensais t'avoir pondu une liste aux petits oignons


Ben il manquait un vrai jeu court et ça aurait été parfait  ::):  J'ai vraiment un problème de temps.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Oui, dans un moment d'égarement, j'irai peut-être me prendre le 2e opus


Il me semble qu'il est dans un bundle en ce moment  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Il me semble qu'il est dans un bundle en ce moment


Oui, dans le Indie Gala Hump Day #46. J'ai pris le bundle pour Rocketbirds 2 (pas encore lancé) et j'ai déjà balancé les 3/4 des jeux du bundle par la fenêtre  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

Wolfenstein c'est un vrai gâchis : je m'éclate comme un petit fou, puis je meurs et paf, je dois me retaper mes 15/20 dernières minutes de jeu. Les checkpoints sont abusivement déplacés, ça commence à me courir sur le haricot !

----------


## NFafa

Cinquième et dernier jeu terminé, mission accomplie  :B): 

Tales from the Borderlands

Deuxième jeu TTG que je termine après The Walking Dead saison 1, j'ai trouvé l'histoire un peu plus faible. On retrouve assez l'esprit Borderlands, mais il y a quand même deux choses qui m'ont troublées pour un habitué :
 * il y a très peu d'armes. Au vu du genre, c'est un peu obligé mais ça ne "colle" pas avec l'univers qu'on connaît
 * 

Spoiler Alert! 


la voix du beau-jack en VO ça fait mal par rapport à la VF 



Je dirais au final que c'est "pas mal". A noter le tout dernier chapitre qui est vraiment excellent, et qui me fera très certainement relancer le jeu un peu plus tard pour tester d'autres fins.

----------


## JonJon

> Il me semble qu'il est dans un bundle en ce moment


Je croyais que le but de l'event, c'était de réduire son backlog  ::trollface::

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, je suis sur Thimbleweed Park, mais il faut rester réaliste, ça va être difficile de le terminer d'ici mercredi soir. Un bon point'n click sinon, je passe un très bon moment dessus.

----------


## Kulfy

Sur tes conseils Olima, je suis parti sur Steamworld Heist sans The Outsider, et je ne regrette rien  ::love:: 
J'ai bien entamé le troisième tableau, mais ça va être plus que chaud pour moi de le boucler d'ici la fin de l'event.

Merci pour la suggestion en tout cas, il serait resté dans les tréfonds de mon backlog sans ton intervention, et ç'aurait été bien dommage.  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

Au point où on en est vous aurez droit à un dernier point statistique dans deux jours une fois l'event terminé mais je crois qu'on s'en est plutôt pas top mal tirés !

J'en profite pour dire un grand merci à Madgicsysteme qui s'échine à coder dans son coin ! J'ai hâte de voir le résultat final, merci  ::): 

Et un (avant?-)dernier rappel pour le gift, ouvert à ceux qui auront fini au moins un jeu d'ici la fin de l'event. (attention, l'inscription au gift ne sera plus possible après le 28 février - minuit, donc si vous prévoyez de finir un jeu en dernière seconde, inscrivez vous peut-être au gift avant  :;): ) :

----------


## Paradox

> Cinquième et dernier jeu terminé, mission accomplie 
> 
> Tales from the Borderlands
> 
> Deuxième jeu TTG que je termine après The Walking Dead saison 1, j'ai trouvé l'histoire un peu plus faible. On retrouve assez l'esprit Borderlands, mais il y a quand même deux choses qui m'ont troublées pour un habitué :
>  * il y a très peu d'armes. Au vu du genre, c'est un peu obligé mais ça ne "colle" pas avec l'univers qu'on connaît
>  * 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Ah mince, je trouvais que ca apportait quelque chose de sympa a l'univers Borderlands, c'est aussi pour ca que je le trouve sympa, en plus d'etre un bon TellTales ; je croyais avoir fait un bon choix...  :Facepalm: 

Pour le Beau Jack, en VF, c'est le doubleur de Cartman de South Park, ca doit expliquer.  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Deuxième jeu fini, ouf je suis dans les temps! Déjà un petit retour pour les curieux:




> *Jotun: Valhalla Edition* (2015)
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...g?t=1519337105
> 
> Boss rush/exploration. À sa mort, Thora doit impressionner les dieux en défonçant leurs Jotun à grands coups de hache, afin de pouvoir rejoindre le Valhalla.
> 
> Mouais. J'en attendais peut-être un peu trop de ce jeu, mais là j'ai un gout âpre en bouche.
> 
> Graphiquement c'est plutôt joli, même si un peu trop simple, ça manque de détails. L'ambiance mythologie nordique fait bien plaisir, d'autant que la narration raconte quelques anecdotes sur les divinités vikings, c'est toujours intéressant. Ça rend la progression assez plaisante. Mais le soucis du jeu, c'est que quasi tout au long (4h30 pour le finir en prenant son temps), ben il se passe pas grand chose en fait. 
> ...


Et ensuite les preuves:



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai battu le boss final:



Et le mode Valhalla (NG+) est dispo dans le menu une fois le jeu fini:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ah mince, je trouvais que ca apportait quelque chose de sympa a l'univers Borderlands, c'est aussi pour ca que je le trouve sympa, en plus d'etre un bon TellTales ; je croyais avoir fait un bon choix...


Euh allô ? C'est moi qui le lui ai choisi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> un bon TellTales




#mangez5fruitsetlégumesparjour
#rappelmensuelTelltalec'estdelamerde

 ::P:

----------


## Maed Max

> Ah mince, je trouvais que ca apportait quelque chose de sympa a l'univers Borderlands, c'est aussi pour ca que je le trouve sympa, en plus d'etre un bon TellTales ; je croyais avoir fait un bon choix...


Paradox me fait des infidélités parce que je joue pas assez à ces jeux.  ::'(:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/PlasticOff...ly-max-1mb.gif
> 
> #mangez5fruitsetlégumesparjour
> #rappelmensuelTelltalec'estdelamerde


#cesttoujoursmeilleurquesupermeatboy  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> #cesttoujoursmeilleurquesupermeatboy


 ::cry::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quoi ?

*QU'ENTENDS-JE*

----------


## La Chouette

Le seul avantage de Super Meat Boy, c'est qu'il a inspiré d'autres jeux de meilleure qualité  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

> Le seul avantage de Super Meat Boy, c'est qu'il a inspiré d'autres jeux de meilleure qualité


Pour moi ce jeu a été plaisant jusqu'au dernier monde, où il s'est transformé en simple torture. Je l'ai fini mais mes 5 dernières heures de jeu ont été horribles, aucun plaisir à les faire. J'étais trop nul et trop rageux.

----------


## Supergounou

Tellement facile de faire partir un topic en cacahouète  :^_^:

----------


## jopopoe

Olalah y'a des gens qui ont pas aimé Super Meat Boy ? Les pauvres  ::cry::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Tellement facile de faire partir un topic en cacahouète


Et apres y'en a qui disent que c'est dur de lancer une shitstorm (je ne citerais pas de noms)  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pour moi ce jeu a été plaisant jusqu'au dernier monde, où il s'est transformé en simple torture. Je l'ai fini mais mes 5 dernières heures de jeu ont été horribles, aucun plaisir à les faire. J'étais trop nul et trop rageux.


Le dernier ou le dernier dernier ? (Cotton Alley)

----------


## maxtidus10

> Le dernier ou le dernier dernier ? (Cotton Alley)


Je n'ai pas poussé le masochisme plus loin que de sauver bandage girls point barre, je parle du "dernier" monde où il y a 6 lvl horibles, surtout l'avant dernier qui a du me prendre 3h à lui seul....

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Olalah y'a des gens qui ont pas aimé Super Meat Boy ? Les pauvres


Je te rassure, y'a plein de gens qui n'ont pas les meme gouts que toi et qui vivent tres bien  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Je n'ai pas poussé le masochisme plus loin que de sauver bandage girls point barre, je parle du "dernier" monde où il y a 6 lvl horibles, surtout l'avant dernier qui a du me prendre 3h à lui seul....


C'est pourtant pas compliqué!



Spoiler Alert! 






 :Cigare:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est pourtant pas compliqué!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/27/9f4...992e63fdf9.jpg


Ah, c'est mignon. On sent quand même un peu le petit joueur qui a "juste" fini le jeu, sans vraiment titiller le chrono jusqu'au dernier demi-centième.  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Alab

> Ah, c'est mignon. On sent quand même un peu le petit joueur qui a "juste" fini le jeu, sans vraiment titiller le chrono jusqu'au dernier demi-centième. 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/02/27/becd...b670d7f545.jpg


Sans les temps ce screen veut juste dire que t'es un peu nul.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/02/27/becd...b670d7f545.jpg


Copain!  ::lol:: 

T'as joué à Celeste? C'est super bien Celeste. C'est à cause de Celeste que je ne suis "qu'à" 2 jeux finis pour l'event  ::): 
Jouez à Celeste.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pas encore, mais c'est prévu !

----------


## La Chouette

> T'as joué à Celeste? C'est super bien Celeste. C'est à cause de Celeste que je ne suis "qu'à" 2 jeux finis pour l'event 
> Jouez à Celeste.


C'est très bien, Celeste. Par contre, faut pas faire les 

Spoiler Alert! 


B-sides

 au fur et à mesure, parce que sinon, tu sens bien la différence de difficulté par rapport aux niveaux de base.
Ah, et je suis dégoûté : quand j'ai trouvé 

Spoiler Alert! 


la version Pico-8, dans le niveau 3, je suis allé jusqu'à 2500m et je me suis arrêté, en me disant que je pourrais y revenir plus tard. Il s'avère que ça s'arrête à 3000m (donc que j'étais pas loin de la fin) et que les boutons "reset" et "exit" ont exactement le même effet...

 bon bah, c'est reparti !

----------


## Baalim

> Et apres y'en a qui disent que c'est dur de lancer une shitstorm (je ne citerais pas de noms)


Ah ouais mais dès qu'on parle de cette grosse merde de super meat boy, ça devient trop facile  ::siffle::

----------


## acdctabs

Et encore j'ai pas parlé des handicapés de la manette ce coup-ci, je suis resté sage.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Et encore j'ai pas parlé des handicapés de la manette ce coup-ci, je suis resté sage.


A mais moi j'y ai joué avec une trackball de super meat boy c'est peut être pour ça que j'ai galéré XD :^ ::wacko::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ah ouais mais dès qu'on parle de cette grosse merde de super meat boy, ça devient trop facile


Entre SMB, Undertale et Nier, j'hésite encore sur lequel j'aurais le plus de facilité à vomir.

----------


## Baalim

> Entre SMB, Undertale et Nier, j'hésite encore sur lequel j'aurais le plus de facilité à vomir.


Facile, il y a en a un qui est fantastique et deux comme sont moches comme des poux et chiants comme la lune.

----------


## Galgu

> Copain! 
> 
> T'as joué à Celeste? C'est super bien Celeste. C'est à cause de Celeste que je ne suis "qu'à" 2 jeux finis pour l'event 
> Jouez à Celeste.


jai commencé à jouer Dimanche (jour de mon achat) et j'en suis à 

Spoiler Alert! 


100% strawberries, B-side N°4

. Je souffre effectivement + sur les 

Spoiler Alert! 


B-side ça m'a pris 8h finir jeu, 13h 100% strawberries et là je galère pour la suite 

  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Wô t'es un rapide, je pense que j'ai passé 22h pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


toutes les fraises, les cœurs, et les faces B. Surtout les cœurs bleus en fait, y en a pour lesquels j'ai tourné en rond vraiment longtemps

.

----------


## Galgu

> Wô t'es un rapide, je pense que j'ai passé 22h pour 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> toutes les fraises, les cœurs, et les faces B. Surtout les cœurs bleus en fait, y en a pour lesquels j'ai tourné en rond vraiment longtemps
> 
> .




Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai regardé la soluce pour certains coeurs bleus (rien compris aux oiseaux), marre de tourner en rond  ::siffle::  j'aime bien profiter d'un jeu à fond, pas trop tourner en rond

----------


## acdctabs

Je propose de lancer un débat si le fait de tourner en rond dans un jeu pour trouver un truc caché fait partie d'en profiter à fond.

----------


## salakis

> Je propose de lancer un débat si le fait de tourner en rond dans un jeu pour trouver un truc caché fait partie d'en profiter à fond.


ouvre un topic des debqts  ::trollface::

----------


## papaolivier

> Comme je l'avais prévu, et grâce à une durée de vie très courte, j'ai fini mon 2ème jeu: *What Remains of Edith Finch*.
> Preuve:http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...0/achievements
> Remarquez au passage le peu de succès débloqués pour ce jeu... D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si on peut appeler ça un jeu vu qu'il n'y a quasiment RIEN à faire à part faire avancer l'histoire et l'aider à se dérouler, de manière très linéaire d'ailleurs. Ça m'a rappelé The vanishing of Ethan Carter, en BEAUCOUP plus déprimant (si si c'est possible).
> J'ai accroché à l'histoire, à la mélancolie qui s'en dégage, néanmoins se taper l'histoire de la mort de TOUS les membres d'une famille sur 3 générations, ça file pas du tout la banane... J'ai par contre ADORE certaines phases de jeu, très intelligemment mises en scène et qui étrangement donnent la vraie profondeur au jeu (mieux que les interminables couloirs à 2 interactions tous les 100 m). De petites features très bien pensées, faites pour inspirer d'autres jeux...
> Sinon, pas le temps d'attaquer un autre jeu de ma liste.
> Je vais aller sur *Don't Starve Shipwrecked*, mais juste pour le fun... (je doute d'ailleurs qu'il y ait vraiment une fin à ce jeu...).
> Merci pour l'event, et comptez d'ores et déjà sur moi pour le prochain!!!!!


Content que ce jeu t'ai plu, je l'avais choisi un peu par hasard et un peu parce qu'il était court :-)

Moi aussi, je reviendrais au prochain event, même si je ne termine qu'un seul jeu  ::siffle::

----------


## jopopoe

Je viens de finir Wolfenstein The New Order en Uber  :Cigare: 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopoe.../achievements/

J'aurais bien joué un peu plus pour débloquer des succès ou partir à la chasse des objets que j'avais pas encore, mais en faisant "nouveau jeu" pour refaire le premier chapitre ça a effacé toute ma progression, annulé l'accès que j'avais à tous les chapitres, et effacé l'arbre de progression des perks. Bien joué les développeurs de ce jeu, vraiment bien joué...

Du coup je verrai ce soir si je peux torcher mon dernier jeu vite fait avant demain soir ou pas.

----------


## Makusu

> Copain! 
> 
> T'as joué à Celeste? C'est super bien Celeste. C'est à cause de Celeste que je ne suis "qu'à" 2 jeux finis pour l'event 
> Jouez à Celeste.


écoutez cet homme! Si l'on peux considérer Super Meat Boy comme le premier pavé de la voie vers Celeste, alors il est totalement insensé (pas interdit notez :P) de lui taper dessus!

----------


## Supergounou

Paf, et de trois!

Petit retour:




> *In Between* (2015)
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...g?t=1478537161
> 
> Puzzle/plateformer. Roger est en train de mourir, aidez le à traverser les 5 étapes du deuil. Oui, c'est très joyeux.
> 
> Souvent je trouve les développeurs de puzzle-games feignants, c'est à dire qu'ils proposent des jeux avec un enrobage digne d'un jeu de smartphone, ce n'est pas du tout le cas ici et ça fait plaisir. Déjà, chaque monde est coupés par des cinématiques interactives dont la patte graphique est très original, très comics, on peut saluer l'effort. Et on avance à travers 5 mondes, symbolisés par les 5 étapes sus-mentionnés, possédant une mécanique particulière dans le thème: le déni et ses ténèbres qu'on fuit, la colère et ses points rouges qu'il ne faut pas toucher, etc... C'est plutôt bien trouvé.
> 
> Le jeu n'est pas trop difficile, il s'agit grossièrement d'un VVVVVV dans les 4 directions: on se déplace avec le stick gauche, et avec le stick droit on change la gravité: un coup vers le haut et le perso collera le plafond, un coup vers la droite ou la gauche il collera les murs. Un peu de réflexion est demandé quand même sur la fin, mais rien de méchant. Pareil pour les phases de plateformes, jamais complexes.
> ...


Et la preuve:



Spoiler Alert! 






Cet saison de l'event est finie pour moi, jamais j'aurai le temps de jouer à Tomb Raider avant demain soir, et pas du tout envie de faire un marathon Day of the Tentacle. Trois jeux finis, c'est mon record, trois jeux agréables à jouer même si pas grandioses, et une bonne surprise j'en espérais pas moins. 

Merci à LoupGris pour la liste, et merci à Orkestra pour l'orga  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

On en causait il n'y a pas longtemps :




> J'ai vu passer dans mes e-mails un code de réduction pour un bundle au choix chez Fanatical. En jetant un rapide coup d'oeil, j'ai repéré le *Spotlight Bundle 5* qui contient *Rocketbirds 2*. Ca pourrait en intéresser...

----------


## Olima

> Entre SMB, Undertale et Nier, j'hésite encore sur lequel j'aurais le plus de facilité à vomir.


Va vraiment falloir que je teste Nier :/

(ps : 

Spoiler Alert! 




 )

----------


## Supergounou

On devrait former un gang 106%, on serait craint sur tout le forum et même le fantôme de Sylvine n'oserait pas nous contredire  :Cigare:

----------


## Olima

N'ayant plus touché au jeu après l'avoir bouclé, on peut donc admirer qu'avec environ 3000 morts de plus, je suis quand même un peu une brêle. (30% plus une brêle, disons)

----------


## acdctabs

Bon ça y est j'ai fini mon jeu de l'event ^^



Shardlight que j'ai bien aimé perso.

----------


## Blackogg

> Va vraiment falloir que je teste Nier :/
> 
> (ps : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/27/9ce...6162ce202a.jpg
> 
>  )


 :Emo: 
So close and yet so far ...


Spoiler Alert! 




Il me manque que Skyscraper. J'ai pas rejoué depuis des années.
 :Emo:

----------


## Olima

Ah bon courage !

----------


## Paradox

> Euh allô ? C'est moi qui le lui ai choisi.


Vu l'heure du post, tu comprendras la meprise.  ::XD::

----------


## Nicibg

Si tout va bien, je finis "the wolf among us" demain soir avant minuit... Sinon un peu après minuit, ça va dépendre x)

----------


## Paradox

Bioshock Remastered fini. Preuve dans les achievements (http://steamcommunity.com/id/paradox.../achievements/) avec le succes 

Spoiler Alert! 


Little Sister Savior - Complete the game without harvesting any Little Sisters

 notamment.

Et au passage, un brin de nostalgie et prise de conscience d'un coup de vieux (jeu original fini il y a plus de 10 an). Toujours aussi sympa, bien que les mecaniques aient un peu "vieillies".

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour Furi, ca va etre plus que chaud pour la fin de l'event, et XWing Alliance, n'en parlons pas, je ne retrouve toujours pas mon joystick de l'epoque.  :Emo:

----------


## ssgmaster

Il me reste Cthulhu save the world à finir avant ce soir. Ça fait 2 semaine que j'en suis au dernier donjon mais le fait de ne pas 

Spoiler Alert! 


arriver à battre Dem pour le mettre dans l'équipe

 m'a totalement découragé et fait perdre l'envie de continuer. Ça et le fait que le jeu soit ultra répétitif bien sûr.

----------


## Orkestra

Dernière ligne droite, dernier rappel :



(cliquez sur l'image hein !)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Allez, un chapitre sur cinq... je suppose qu'on n'accorde pas de demi-points ?  ::ninja:: 
Je pense m'y remettre dans l'aprèm mais pas sûr d'arriver à boucler les 80% restants.

----------


## sebarnolds

Il me semble que lors des derniers events, on avait accepté les jeux terminés dans la semaine suivant la fin de la période officielle. Je me trompe ? On fait ça ? Perso, je suis assez avancé dans Thimbleweed Park, mais je ne pense pas avoir le temps de le finir d'ici ce soir. Mais ça sera le cas avant la fin de la semaine.

----------


## videogameur

Salut, salut,

Je viens de boucler mon cinquième et dernier jeu en ce dernier jour d'event !

Petit recap des deux derniers donc : 

- J'ai fini _Titan Souls_ il y a 3 jours.
J'étais content d'avoir ce jeu car il m'intriguait depuis sa première annonce par Devolver à je-ne-sais-plus-quel-E3. Puis l'attente était retombé avec les critiques mitigées et je ne m'y étais plus intéressé. Occasion parfaite pour me forger mon propre avis donc. L'idée est très séduisante mais je dois avouer que, passé le concept et le plaisir de la découverte, je n'ai pas vraiment été charmé par le jeu. Il n'est pas déplaisant à parcourir mais peine à se renouveler et deviens vite plus frustrant qu'autre chose. Ceci dit j'ai quand même pu aller au bout et savourer les belles musiques qui accompagnent l'aventure.

- J'ai enfin fini _Quantum Conundrum_ à l'instant. Là j'ai bien failli m'arrêter en cours de route pour celui-ci ! Le jeu met en effet un temps fou à démarrer et les deux premières heures ont été un calvaire pour moi. Les énigmes sont sans intérêt, on comprends de suite la solution et c'est la mise en application qui prend du temps. Puis, alors que je m’apprêtais à abandonner, les énigmes sont enfin devenues un peu plus corsées. A une ou deux exception prêt ça ne vole jamais bien haut en terme de difficulté, mais les deux autres tiers de l'aventure sont à mon sens bien plus agréables à parcourir et il a de chouettes idées dans le lot. Je suis donc bien content d'avoir persévéré, et je risque même de continuer l'expérience avec les DLC. Merci pour la découverte Yaaa !

Un grand merci aux organisateurs pour ce bel évènement.  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Il me semble que lors des derniers events, on avait accepté les jeux terminés dans la semaine suivant la fin de la période officielle. Je me trompe ? On fait ça ? Perso, je suis assez avancé dans Thimbleweed Park, mais je ne pense pas avoir le temps de le finir d'ici ce soir. Mais ça sera le cas avant la fin de la semaine.


Y'a toujours des jeunes pour resquiller.  :Fouras:

----------


## La Chouette

> Il me semble que lors des derniers events, on avait accepté les jeux terminés dans la semaine suivant la fin de la période officielle. Je me trompe ? On fait ça ? Perso, je suis assez avancé dans Thimbleweed Park, mais je ne pense pas avoir le temps de le finir d'ici ce soir. Mais ça sera le cas avant la fin de la semaine.


Ca dépend d'Orkestra, mais oui, pour les précédents, histoire de garder la motivation, les jeux terminés la semaine suivante (en supposant qu'ils ont été commencé durant l'event, juste sans avoir le temps de les finir, m'enfin on va pas aller vérifier) comptaient sur la spreadsheet. Bon, par contre, ça compte pas pour le gift, puisqu'il se termine dès la fin de l'event. Z'aviez qu'à pas être en retard  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> Ca dépend d'Orkestra, mais oui, pour les précédents, histoire de garder la motivation, les jeux terminés la semaine suivante (en supposant qu'ils ont été commencé durant l'event, juste sans avoir le temps de les finir, m'enfin on va pas aller vérifier) comptaient sur la spreadsheet. Bon, par contre, ça compte pas pour le gift, puisqu'il se termine dès la fin de l'event. Z'aviez qu'à pas être en retard


Mais pour le gift, le nombre ne compte pas, si ?  ::sad::

----------


## La Chouette

> Mais pour le gift, le nombre ne compte pas, si ?


Va falloir apprendre à lire jusqu'au bout  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Paradox

> Va falloir apprendre à lire jusqu'au bout


Tu m'as mis le doute avec ton message.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Encore un qui lit pas les conditions des gifts  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Encore un qui lit pas les conditions des gifts


Mais si.

Arretez...  :Emo:

----------


## Flugel

Booooon, dernier jeu fini ! (https://tof.cx/image/LV4sN), Hand of fate c'était fort sympathique, mais la fin, tellement dur... Je crois que j'ai passé autant de temps a faire le reste du jeu que le boss de fin :/ Sinon, le système de carte me faisait peur au début, puis je me suis rendu compte que je pouvais l'ignoré (deck automatique), beaucoup de contenu que je n'ai pas encore débloqué, que je ne débloquerai probablement jamais vu que le jeu m'a l'air répétitif (moins de nouvelle carte, donc moins de nouveau contenu). 

Bon, à quand un nouvelle event ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

Bon on attend des stats précises dès minuit hein Orkestra. Et j'attendrai si il le faut, je m'en fous demain je bosse pas y a de la neige.  :Cigare:

----------


## Orkestra

> Bon on attend des stats précises dès minuit hein Orkestra. Et j'attendrai si il le faut, je m'en fous demain je bosse pas y a de la neige.


Autour de minuit heure locale pour moi, ça peut le faire, par contre tu risques de te coucher tard du coup  ::trollface::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ca dépend d'Orkestra, mais oui, pour les précédents, histoire de garder la motivation, les jeux terminés la semaine suivante (en supposant qu'ils ont été commencé durant l'event, juste sans avoir le temps de les finir, m'enfin on va pas aller vérifier) comptaient sur la spreadsheet. Bon, par contre, ça compte pas pour le gift, puisqu'il se termine dès la fin de l'event. Z'aviez qu'à pas être en retard


Je suis pas en retard : j'en ai fini 2, c'est déjà pas si mal. Peut-être 3, ou peut-être pas, on verra  ::):

----------


## tibur

Salut les canards!
Moi aussi j'en ais un gros, de backlog... Le prochain event est prévu pour quand?

----------


## madgic

Le site c'est pour quand ?





 ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

Oh oui j'ai fini mon jeu bonus avant minuit :

steamcommunity.com/id/jopopoe/stats/hydrophobia

Hydrophobia Prophecy, le jeu budget par excellence.Pas trop nul mais pas vraiment bon, des graphismes oscillant entre le moyen et l'atroce (le bloom c'est le mal), un scénario (et une méchante) en carton, bref rien de spécialement marquant mais ça se laisse jouer quand même.

Mine de rien j'ai fait le tour de mes 5 jeux (même si j'ai pas fini Antichamber je sais au moins que j'y toucherai jamais plus), c'est plutôt cool !

----------


## maxtidus10

En tout cas avant la fin officielle de cet event je tiens à dire que c'était un plaisir de le faire. Pour tout dire, je suis lecteur assidu de CPC depuis environ 5 ans et je n'avais jamais vraiment foulé ce forum et c'est cet event qui m'a fait venir ici, et ça m'a donné l'occasion de flanner un peu ailleurs sur le forum et je le lance actuellement tous les jours pour suivre les quelques topics où je suis.

Voilà merci bien sur à orkestra pour avoir organisé le plus gros event du backlog à ce jour, et j'espère que les prochains seront au moins aussi populaires et en tout cas vous pourrez me compter comme régulier de l'exercice.
Merci aussi à tous les joueurs qui ont participé à cet event et qui ont fait une liste de jeux avec amour à leur binôme, et se sont laissé émerveillés par des jeux qu'ils ne connaissaient pas où qu'ils ne comptaient pas lancer.

----------


## Akodo

> Autour de minuit heure locale pour moi, ça peut le faire, par contre tu risques de te coucher tard du coup


Tu triches.  :Emo:

----------


## La Chouette

Bilan de cet event pour moi :
4 jeux essayés, 3 finis, 1 abandonné. Le 5ème (et le plus long), pas eu le temps de m'y mettre, trop de bons jeux à finir en ce moment.

Je viens donc de finir *Layers of Fear*. C'est pas terrible. Les sons "naturels" sont tops, avec de formidables craquements de bois, bris de verre, une boiterie parfaitement audible et visible du personnage principal. De bonnes idées de mise en scène parfois. Hélas, à chaque fois qu'on commence à rentrer dans l'ambiance, les jumpscares et/ou moments prévisibles débarquent. Rien de pire pour me sortir d'un jeu. Oh, une salle pleine de portes. Probablement verrouillées. Bingo. La porte d'où je suis venu est probablement verrouillée aussi. Bingo. Va y avoir un jumpscare quand je vais me retourner. Bingo. Ca me fout les boules, parce qu'on sent le boulot des devs, mais ils plombent toutes leurs bonnes idées avec des âneries dignes d'un Five Nights at Freddy's. On ajoute à ça les 284365 tiroirs à ouvrir, dont seulement 34 contiennent des trucs avec lesquels on peut interagir (et 258978 qui contiennent des trucs avec lesquels on ne peut pas interagir), la manière d'ouvrir portes et tiroirs (on clique et on fait glisser) ne fonctionnant pas toujours bien si vous êtes mal placé. Ca aussi, ça sort bien de l'ambiance, galérer parce qu'une porte refuse de s'ouvrir, ou manquer une animation parce qu'un coffre n'était pas bien ouvert et s'est donc refermé sur son contenu. Bref, je regarderai peut-être les autres fins sur Youtube (car il y en a, mais il faut faire plein de trucs particuliers pour les obtenir, tout au long du jeu), mais je ne le relancerai pas. 4/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Nicibg

J'ai fini the wolf among us à temps ! C'était mon 4e jeu

preuve

C'était chouette, moins marquant que la première saison de walking dead, mais chouette.
La musique d'intro est trop cool  (je me souviens l'avoir entendu dans les démons du midi ^^)

En tout cas j'suis super content d'avoir participé et d'avoir fait ces jeux que je voulais faire depuis longtemps !
même si j'ai été un peu déçu par oxenfree et shadow complex, je suis content de les avoir enfin fait.
J'ai passé un bon moment avec ABZU, et the wolf among us.
et puis j'ai commencé south park the stick of the truth, mais celui-là je vais prendre mon temps pour en profiter à fond  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, vu que je bosse depuis 20h30 (oui, je fais des pauses de temps à autre pour passer sur le forum), je vais pas pouvoir finir mon 3ème jeu  ::(: 

Merci pour l'organisation et merci pour la sélection, c'était chouette  ::):

----------


## Orkestra

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

----------


## Akodo

> Merci pour l'organisation et merci pour la sélection, c'était chouette


T'as pas suivi toi, c'est Orkestra qui a organisé cette fois.










 ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

*MINUIT !* 
(bon, minuit dix, d'accord)

Trois, deux, un, top, lâchez vos stylos et arrêtez de copier sur le voisin, le quatrième event du backlog est fini ! Bon, fini... puisqu'il paraît qu'on acceptait de mettre à jour la spreadsheet une semaine après la fin des events précédents, pas de raison de ne pas reproduire ça pour celui-ci... petits joueurs !
Merci à tous d'avoir participé et à ceux qui ont pris le temps de faire un petit retour d'expérience !


Vous piafez d'impatience derrière votre ordinateur, voilà donc...

...*LES STATS :*

-Merci au mag' et aux réseaux sociaux, merci aux anciens qui ont rempilé encore une fois, nous n'avions jamais été aussi nombreux : *64 participants* (record précédent : 40 - 1er event) parmis lesquels 57 ont terminé au moins un jeu.
-Avec autant de participants, pas difficile de battre le record du nombre de jeux finis : *152 jeux finis* (record précédent : 58 - 1er event)
-Malheureusement, le ratio de participants ayant fini au moins un jeu par rapport au nombre de participants total échoue de peu à battre le record : *57/64 = 0.891* (record 25/28 = 0.893 - 2e event)
-Par contre la moyenne de jeu terminé par participant est battue à plat de couture : *152/64 = 2.38* (record précédent 48/28 = 1.64 - 2e event)



Cet event n'est donc pas passé loin d'être l'event de tous les records, une raison de plus de montrer du doigt les sept qui n'ont pas fini de jeu, bouuuuuh !


*FÉLICITATIONS*

Ils sont 6 à avoir fini leur 5 jeux, un grand bravo à : *Baalim*, *Flugel*, *Mordicus*, *NFafa*, *Vaykadji* et *Videogameur* !
Bravo aussi à leurs binômes pour leur avoir concocté des listes qui semblent leur avoir plu ! (respectivement *EvilBlackSheep*, *Ruvon*, *Supergounou*, *Frankymikey*, *Falosem* et *Yaa*)
J'avoue que j'ai oublié qui a terminé ses cinq jeux en premier (Flugel je crois...?) mais des félicitations toutes particulières s'imposent pour Baalim, le challenger dont personne n'attendait rien  ::trollface:: 

Ce qui m'oblige à finir avec un montrage du doigt tout particulier, celui qui semblait croire tellement peu en Baalim qu'il se moque de lui dans le premier message du topic après l'OP :




> Baalim doit s'inscrire à une édition .


Au final, en un seul event Baalim aura fini plus de jeux que toi en 2 events, alors, on fait moins le malin, hein ?  ::P: 


*LE GAGNANT*



Le gagnant du gift de l'event est donc *Akodo*, je t'envoie un MP, si tu peux m'ajouter en ami sur steam, ça facilitera peut-être tout ça  ::): 
Et merci à *Rouxbarbe* pour avoir laissé un petit mot sur le gift alors que tu ne participais pas  :;): 


*LA SUITE*

C'est quand la suite ?
A priori jusqu'ici le rythme est d'un event tous les deux ou trois mois. Il me semblerait logique que le prochain se fasse en mai puisque ça sera la date anniversaire du premier, malheureusement je ne serai pas du tout dispo à ce moment là (même pas pour participer  ::(: ). Si Evilblacksheep ou La Chouette veulent récupérer le bébé ? D'ici là le site de Madgic sera peut-être terminé et facilitera un peu tout ça ?
_
Wait & see_ donc... 


*MERCI !*

Encore merci à tous et particulièrement, encore une fois à EvilBlackSheep pour avoir amené l'idée jusqu'ici et organisé le premier event, à La Chouette pour avoir pris la relève et à Madgicsysteme pour le site à venir !  ::):

----------


## Paradox

> *MERCI !*
> 
> Encore merci à tous et particulièrement, encore une fois à EvilBlackSheep pour avoir amené l'idée jusqu'ici et organisé le premier event, à La Chouette pour avoir pris la relève et à Madgicsysteme pour le site à venir !


Merci a tous, aux 3 cites, et surtout a toi pour l'orga de cet event !  ::lol:: 

Meme si je n'ai pas eu autant de temps que je l'esperais pour finir ma selection et en profiter un maximum...

----------


## Kwiga

Avec une petite heure de retard je finis Wasteland 2 :



Merci pour l'event, ce fut un plaisir.
On se retrouve pour le prochain !

----------


## Olima

Bravos !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je crois qu'un grand merci à Orkestra s'impose.  :;): 

Bravo à tous les participants, et notamment à ceux qui ont plié le 5/5 dans les temps !  ::lol::  Il m'aura manqué quelques heures pour finir mon cinquième (*Life is Strange*)... mais ça me laisse un petit répit pour savourer calmement les deux derniers épisodes. Sans doute dans la semaine à venir... surtout si ça compte pour les stats !  ::trollface:: 

Je renouvelle mes remerciements et me réjouis d'avance d'une prochaine participation, en espérant que le vaillant repreneur de flambeau ne nous fera pas regretter l'organisation impec' de notre chef d'Orkestre. J'étais dans le même cas que maxtidus, lecteur assidu du mag' mais qui n'aurait sans doute jamais franchi le pas de l'inscription sur le forum sans l'article (et l'event).

EDIT : c'est comme aux Oscars, j'ai oublié quelqu'un : darkvador et sa sélection de jeux aux petits oignons. Aucune purge (malgré l'angoisse initiale, vite dissipée, sur New Vegas), que du bon voire du très bon.

----------


## machiavel24

> *MINUIT !* 
> (bon, minuit dix, d'accord)
> 
> Trois, deux, un, top, lâchez vos stylos et arrêtez de copier sur le voisin, le quatrième event du backlog est fini ! Bon, fini... puisqu'il paraît qu'on acceptait de mettre à jour la spreadsheet une semaine après la fin des events précédents, pas de raison de ne pas reproduire ça pour celui-ci... petits joueurs !
> Merci à tous d'avoir participé et à ceux qui ont pris le temps de faire un petit retour d'expérience !
> 
> 
> Vous piafez d'impatience derrière votre ordinateur, voilà donc...
> 
> ...


J'avoue. Baalim a réussi, là où j'ai lamentablement échoué.

Bravo à lui et à tous les autres. Pas là pour le prochain, trop de contraintes pro jusqu'en juillet, mais probablement pour le suivant où je ferais amende honorable  ::P: .

----------


## Retrojm

Bon, bah c'est un peu la loose, je n'ai terminé aucun des jeux. Pour une première participation, c'est top.  ::wacko:: 

De gros chamboulements se sont pointés ce mois-ci, et je n'ai pas eu le temps, et je l'avoue, pas vraiment l'envie de jouer.

Je remercie néanmoins Orkestra pour son organisation du tonnerre !  :Cigare:

----------


## Maed Max

> Bon, bah c'est un peu la loose, je n'ai terminé aucun des jeux. Pour une première participation, c'est top. 
> 
> De gros chamboulements se sont pointés ce mois-ci, et je n'ai pas eu le temps, *et je l'avoue, pas vraiment l'envie de jouer*.


Désolé.  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Je n'aurais jamais imaginé être cité à la clôture de l'event (enfin si, mais pas pour les mêmes raisons  ::trollface::  )
Je ne pensais pas me prendre au jeu mais, en fin de compte, ça m'a amusé. Un grand merci à l'organisateur et au vil moqueur qui m'a incité à m'inscrire.

Merci également à Evilblackmoutonfromhell pour sa très bonne sélection (abzu, yonder, night in the woods, shardlight et.....euuuuh... Un autre).

Et un petit mea culpa envers Cannes pour lequel mon enthousiasme m'a fait choisir quelques jeux un peu longs ( ce qui ne change pas fondamentalement le fait que ce soit un gros branleur).

----------


## madgic

Merci à Orkestra  pour l'organisation de l'event  :;): 

Pour Baalim si il y aurait eu un pari on aurait tous perdu  ::ninja:: 




> Si Evilblacksheep ou La Chouette veulent récupérer le bébé ? D'ici là le site de Madgic sera peut-être terminé et facilitera un peu tout ça ?


Mai ? C'est large (normalement  ::siffle::  )

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Merci à Orkestra pour cette orga magistrale et bravo à tous ceux qui ont fini au moins un jeu. Speciale dedicasse à baalim, je suis fiere de toi!

----------


## maxtidus10

C'est vrai honte à moi de ne pas aussi avoir cité EvilBlacksheep et la chouette pour avoir organisé les précédents events et aussi merci beaucoup à Madgicsysteme qui se démène pour développer le site qui nous permettra de :
- remplacer du travail de main d'œuvre par l'industrialisation ce qui nous permettra d'effectuer des licenciements et de redistribuer les capitaux vers des secteurs porteurs off-shore.
- ou tout simplement de se simplifier la vie XD

----------


## La Chouette

> *MERCI !*
> 
> Encore merci à tous et particulièrement, encore une fois à EvilBlackSheep pour avoir amené l'idée jusqu'ici et organisé le premier event, à La Chouette pour avoir pris la relève et à Madgicsysteme pour le site à venir !


Merci encore à toi pour l'organisation de cette édition ! Je ne pourrai hélas probablement pas me charger de la prochaine.

----------


## Cocax

Merci pour l'orga  ::): 

j'ai rien finis parce qu'aucun jeu que j'ai eu ne m'a plus  ::sad::

----------


## Olima

Allez je radote mais je fais mon récap de fin d'event :   
*Gone Home* Petit jeu narratif d'exploration en première personne. Ca mange pas de pain mais l'histoire est sympathique, comme une petite nouvelle. Bonne ambiance. Allez, 7,5/10   
*Killer is Dead* Parfois superbe, souvent très concon, toujours over the top. Un jeu d'action correct et fun qui vaut surtout pour l'univers et la DA. 7/10   
*Fallout 1* Le classique, l'univers est très bien même si je l'avais déjà arpenté dans New Vegas. La liberté de jouer avec les dialogues ou en bourrin est appréciable (l'infiltration pure me parait plus limitée). Bon ça a un peu vieilli mais ça reste une référence. 8/10   
*Indiana Jones et Atlantis*, abandonné en cours, mais vachement bien foutu pour un PnC de cette époque, ça accuse les années sans trop de mal, n'a pas à rougir face aux derniers jeux du genre, et en plus on se croirait vraiment dans un épisode d'Indy. (8/10 pour le tiers que j'en ai vu)  
Pas eu le temps de vraiment explorer *The Bard's tale*, ça sera une autre fois.   
Bon event.

Merci Hyeud (et Orkestra)
(Et merci EBS et La Chouette pour les précédentes, et Machiavel pour avoir réussi à faire jouer Baalim. Bien ouej ! )

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci à *Orkestra* pour l'organisation, c'était un chouet évent pour moi, et même si j'ai pas fini tous les jeux de ma liste, j'ai quand même fini 3 jeux (*Gone Home*, *The Stanley Parable* et *Pax Payne 3*) dont 2 que j'ai adoré (les 2 derniers). J'ai laissé tombé *Sonic Generations* qui m'a fait ragé au bout de 30 minutes, et *The Deadly Premonition* pour des raisons techniques (que j'essaierai de surmonter pour le tester malgré tout un jour).

Mais surtout, cet event m'a refait voir à quel points les bons jeux solos sont agréables à jouer et à quel point c'est satisfaisant d'en terminer. J'ai donc décider de me lancer dans un ABC Challenge sur le site BLAEO: finir 26 jeux, chacun correspondant à une lettre de l'alphabet. Parce que j'ai trop de bons jeux non joués pour continuer à perdre mon temps sur des MMOs qui n'apportent rien.

J'ai aussi décidé qu'il était temps de finir les DLC de *The Witcher 3*, parce que c'est mon jeu préféré tout style et toute époque confondu, c'était trop dommage de ne pas l'avoir totalement fini. Je me suis donc lancé dans les 2 DLC pour les finir avant de commencer mon ABC Challenge. J'ai fini le premier DLC, qui était génial, et je suis bien avancé sur le second, qui est encore mieux  ::love::  Je pense aussi partir à la chasse au succès tellement ce jeu est génialissime.

Bref, l'année 2018 va être riche en destruction de backlog !

----------


## Landy0451

Félicitation au gagnant de la tombola :D

Et merci pour cet event et la super organisation Orkestra.

Je dois avouer que je lis CPC depuis belle lurette mais je ne passais jamais sur le forum avant et bien désormais j'y vais quasiment tous les jours et cela fait bien plaisir moi qui avait l'habitude d'en fréquenter régulièrement il y a une dizaine d'années quand j'étais jeune  ::ninja:: 

Vivement le prochain event, mais bon mon backlog va aussi être de moins en moins plein de bons jeux au fur et à mesure alors ça va être chaud de se taper des bouses !

----------


## jopopoe

Rejoins-nous sur le topic des bons plans pour remplir ton backlog de (bons) jeux  ::trollface::

----------


## Olima

Ah j'ai failli ne pas participer cette 3e fois en me disant qu'il ne me restait plus que des bouses/des trucs que j'ai volontairement écartés parce que ça ne me plairait pas, et puis finalement, ça s'est super bien passé. Ayons la foi dans le backlog.

----------


## ssgmaster

Merci à Orkestra pour cet event qui a été géré d'une main de maître, bravo aux participants qui ont fini au moins un jeu et que les 7 vilains canards qui nous regardaient jouer soient montré du doigt jusqu'au prochain event.  :haha: 

Et remerciement spécial à Madgicsysteme pour son site.

----------


## Orkestra

> Mais surtout, cet event m'a refait voir à quel points les bons jeux solos sont agréables à jouer et à quel point c'est satisfaisant d'en terminer. J'ai donc décider de me lancer dans un ABC Challenge sur le site BLAEO: finir 26 jeux, chacun correspondant à une lettre de l'alphabet. Parce que j'ai trop de bons jeux non joués pour continuer à perdre mon temps sur des MMOs qui n'apportent rien.
> 
> J'ai aussi décidé qu'il était temps de finir les DLC de *The Witcher 3*, parce que c'est mon jeu préféré tout style et toute époque confondu, c'était trop dommage de ne pas l'avoir totalement fini. Je me suis donc lancé dans les 2 DLC pour les finir avant de commencer mon ABC Challenge. J'ai fini le premier DLC, qui était génial, et je suis bien avancé sur le second, qui est encore mieux  Je pense aussi partir à la chasse au succès tellement ce jeu est génialissime.
> 
> Bref, l'année 2018 va être riche en destruction de backlog !


 ::lol::  

Je crois que je vais me lancer aussi dans un ABC challenge ! Je posterai ma liste ici aussi histoire de... 
Par contre il va falloir que j'achète des jeux, j'en ai aucun qui commence par I, J, K, P, Q, W, X ou Z (ça fait beaucoup de manques du coup)  ::wacko:: 

Je ferai mon retour perso sur l'event dans les prochains jours (voire cette aprem), j'ai terminé hier soir mon dernier jeu "bonus" de l'event (SteamWorld Heist) mais il me manque deux étoiles sur le dernier boss, je reviendrai donc une fois que je les aurai  ::P:

----------


## videogameur

Voilà de bien belles statistiques pour cette première édition du backlog event en ce qui me concerne. Encore une fois un grand merci aux organisateurs, et merci à tout les participants. Je tiens également à remercier ma mamie...




> Merci à *Orkestra* pour l'organisation, c'était un chouet évent pour moi, et même si j'ai pas fini tous les jeux de ma liste, j'ai quand même fini 3 jeux (*Gone Home*, *The Stanley Parable* et *Pax Payne 3*) dont 2 que j'ai adoré (les 2 derniers). J'ai laissé tombé *Sonic Generations* qui m'a fait ragé au bout de 30 minutes, et *The Deadly Premonition* pour des raisons techniques (que j'essaierai de surmonter pour le tester malgré tout un jour).
> 
> Mais surtout, cet event m'a refait voir à quel points les bons jeux solos sont agréables à jouer et à quel point c'est satisfaisant d'en terminer. J'ai donc décider de me lancer dans un ABC Challenge sur le site BLAEO: finir 26 jeux, chacun correspondant à une lettre de l'alphabet. Parce que j'ai trop de bons jeux non joués pour continuer à perdre mon temps sur des MMOs qui n'apportent rien.


Merci à toi d'avoir joué le jeu.  :^_^: 

Excellente idée cet ABC challenge. Je vais peut-être bien suivre tes pas tient !

----------


## Olima

> Je ferai mon retour perso sur l'event dans les prochains jours (voire cette aprem), j'ai terminé hier soir mon dernier jeu "bonus" de l'event (SteamWorld Heist) mais il me manque deux étoiles sur le dernier boss, je reviendrai donc une fois que je les aurai


En hard, avec le DLC j'espère ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Par contre il va falloir que j'achète des jeux, j'en ai aucun qui commence par I, J, K, P, Q, W, X ou Z (ça fait beaucoup de manques du coup)


Tu peux faire comme beaucoup et "completer" ta liste quand il te manque des lettres par d'autres jeux.

----------


## Blackogg

> Tu peux faire comme beaucoup et demander à Baalim quand il te manque des lettres.


 ::w00t::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Oui non enfin la faut être dans le BDSM et aimer souffrir hein.

----------


## La Chouette

> Par contre il va falloir que j'achète des jeux, j'en ai aucun qui commence par I, J, K, P, Q, W, X ou Z (ça fait beaucoup de manques du coup)


Achète :
- Into the Breach
- Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes
- Pyre
- Wand Wars

Pour les autres lettres, je laisse la place à d'autres, y a rien de top dans ma bibliothèque  ::P:

----------


## Blackogg

> Achète :
> - Into the Breach
> - Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes
> - Pyre
> - Wand Wars
> 
> Pour les autres lettres, je laisse la place à d'autres, y a rien de top dans ma bibliothèque


Jotun
XCOM
QUBE
Zeno Clash  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Oui non enfin la faut être dans le BDSM et aimer souffrir hein.


J'allais justement proposer mes services  ::ninja::

----------


## papaolivier

> En tout cas avant la fin officielle de cet event je tiens à dire que c'était un plaisir de le faire. Pour tout dire, je suis lecteur assidu de CPC depuis environ 5 ans et je n'avais jamais vraiment foulé ce forum et c'est cet event qui m'a fait venir ici, et ça m'a donné l'occasion de flanner un peu ailleurs sur le forum et je le lance actuellement tous les jours pour suivre les quelques topics où je suis.
> 
> Voilà merci bien sur à orkestra pour avoir organisé le plus gros event du backlog à ce jour, et j'espère que les prochains seront au moins aussi populaires et en tout cas vous pourrez me compter comme régulier de l'exercice.
> Merci aussi à tous les joueurs qui ont participé à cet event et qui ont fait une liste de jeux avec amour à leur binôme, et se sont laissé émerveillés par des jeux qu'ils ne connaissaient pas où qu'ils ne comptaient pas lancer.


Tout pareil.  ::ninja:: 

Ou presque : je ne suis pas allé ailleurs sur le forum.

----------


## Vaykadji

Merci à Orkestra pour l'event et à mon binôme qui m'a choisi des jeux plutôt cools  ::):  

Et bravo à tous les participants!

Pour le site de madgic, on continue sur ce topic ou il y aura un thread dédié histoire d'aller préparer le prochain?

----------


## madgic

> Merci à Orkestra pour l'event et à mon binôme qui m'a choisi des jeux plutôt cools  
> 
> Et bravo à tous les participants!
> 
> Pour le site de madgic, on continue sur ce topic ou il y aura un thread dédié histoire d'aller préparer le prochain?


Je propose qu'on garde celui-là vu que tout les précédents ont étés fait sur celui-ci. Et comme il n'y a pas d'event en cours, mes messages et les discutions du site ne viendront pas interférer.

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## RomTaka

> Merci pour l'orga 
> 
> j'ai rien finis parce qu'aucun jeu que j'ai eu ne m'a plus


Ah mince, vu que c'est moi qui te les ai choisis, je suis un peu déçu aussi.
Y avait un peu de tout pourtant et des jeux souvent appréciés... (*JumpJet Rex* que j'ai bien aimé, *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*, *Valdis Story: Abyssal City* que perso j'ai assez aimé aussi même si je l'ai pas fini, *Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP* et en bonus *Mushroom 11*)

Tu pourrais décrire un peu plus longuement pourquoi ils t'ont pas plu ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Akodo

Aaaah j'ai gagné la tombola !  ::o:  J'ai jamais gagné de tombola.  :Emo: 
Je rejoins mes canarades, superbe event. Pas de grosse découverte pour moi, mais je me suis quand même bien amusé, et je participerai très certainement au prochain !

----------


## Orkestra

> En hard, avec le DLC j'espère ?


En normal ("experienced") et sans DLC, mais c'est fait !
D'ailleurs, je sais que quelqu'un a déjà répondu à la question ici même mais impossible de retrouver cette réponse... Si j'achète le DLC lors de prochaines soldes, il faudra que je refasse le jeu pour en profiter ou bien je peux juste aller chopper le nouveau perso et faire quelques missions supplémentaires en profitant de ma partie déjà terminée ? Et le NG+ permet de recommencer une partie avec tous les personnages débloqués dès le début mais j'imagine qu'ils recommencent au niveau minimum, non ?

Du coup, mon retour général comme participant de l'event :

De ma liste officielle préparée par Acdctabs j'ai terminé 4 jeux sur 5 :
*Blocks That Matter* : Petit jeu de puzzle loin d'être exempt de défauts. Pas vraiment mauvais mais on sent que ça manque un peu d'expérience du côté des dévs. Je ne le recommanderais pas particulièrement mais j'ai quand même envie de voir ce que ça peut donner avec un peu plus d'expérience : ça tombe bien _Tetrobot & Co_ est au programme de mon ABC Challenge !*Grow Home* : Super surprise ! Je n'en attendais pas grand chose et j'ai été conquis ! Sa suite (_Grow Up_) est aussi au programme de mon ABC Challenge du coup !*Owlboy* : Tout l'inverse, je l'attendais beaucoup et j'ai été vachement déçu. Pas un mauvais jeu mais un jeu moyen malheureusement.*ABZU* : Une chouette ambiance, un jeu relaxant et court comme il faut. Pas d'énorme coup de coeur mais une chouette expérience !*Grim Fandango Remastered* : J'aurais aimé l'aimer mais malgré une ambiance qui me paraissait franchement pas mal j'ai abandonné devant les énigmes absconses et le rythme leeeeent... Je ne suis pas contre un point & click de temps en temps mais il m'a manqué quelque chose pour celui-là... Je me demande si ce n'est pas les environnements 3D qui alourdissent le tout...  ::(: 


De la liste "bonus" que m'avait concocté EvilBlackSheep, j'ai terminé  3 jeux sur 4 (plus ABZU, mais qui était commun avec la liste d'Acdctabs donc bon, forcément...) :
*Machinarium* : Pour me remettre en selle après l'échec _Grim Fandango_, un P&C en 2D cette fois qui m'a paru bien moins laborieux à jouer (merci la 2D ?) et surtout bien plus court à priori. On n'évite pas l'écueil des énigmes tirées par les cheveux mais en regardant une soluce de temps en temps on peut se laisser aller et apprécier les décors et l'ambiance franchement sympa du titre.*Stories Untold* : Groooos coup de coeur et énorme déception ; je ne sais toujours pas qu'en penser. J'ai adoré les trois premiers chapitres et j'ai détesté le dernier au point que je n'ai même pas envie de recommander le jeu. Plus dure sera la chute !  ::(: *Steamworld Heist* : Très cool ! Contrairement à un autre canard ici même j'ai bien aimé le côté gestion de la "balistique", tactical en vue de profil et l'ambiance. J'avais vraiment bien aimé _Steamworld Dig_ et je place cette "suite" au moins au même niveau ! Pas l'énorme coup de coeur qu'EBS a eu pour le jeu, mais encore une fois une très bonne pioche !*The Banner Saga 2* : Bon, celui-là je ne l'ai même pas lancé. J'ai adoré le premier que j'ai terminé au cours de l'event précédent mais je venais de terminer _2064 Read Only Memories_ avant de commencer ce quatrième event et je savais déjà que je comptais jouer à _ENIGMA_ au mois de mars, du coup j'avais peur de faire une overdose de Visual Novel. Pour le coup je sais que je le lancerai un jour, et dans pas trop longtemps je pense, mais ça n'était simplement pas le bon moment.  ::): 


Un grand merci à Acdctabs et Evilblacksheep pour leurs listes ! De ces 9 jeux, je crois qu'il n'y a que Owlboy que j'aurais envisagé de lancer dans un avenir proche donc vous avez bien fait progresser ma quête du backlog parfait !  ::): 




> Tu peux faire comme beaucoup et "completer" ta liste quand il te manque des lettres par d'autres jeux.


C'est pas une mauvaise idée, merci !
Question subsidiaire : comment vous faites des jolies incrustations de listes en thumbnails ou d'onglets dans vos posts sur BLAEO ?




> Achète :
> - Into the Breach
> - Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes
> - Pyre
> - Wand Wars
> 
> Pour les autres lettres, je laisse la place à d'autres, y a rien de top dans ma bibliothèque





> Jotun
> XCOM
> QUBE
> Zeno Clash


J'avoue que j'ai regardé ma wishlist et j'ai aussi pensé que certains jeux rempliraient agréablement les trous :
*I*nto the Breach (our Iconoclasts... je risque de craquer pour Into the Breach avant d'en arriver là dans le ABC challenge  ::P: )
*P*yre
*W*est of Loathing / *W*here the Water Tastes Like Wine (tellement de W!) ou *W*onderboy

Si ça me permet de lancer des jeux directement après les avoir acheté, c'est plutôt une pas trop mauvaise chose  ::): 

Enfin il me manque toujours J, K, Q, X, Z, haha ! D'ailleurs en fouinant dans mes jeux finis je me rends compte que je n'ai même jamais terminé un jeu dont le titre commence par Q, X ou Z !

Voilà ma liste pour l'instant : ABC Challenge .
Je commence avant A par un jeu à chiffre : *1001 Spikes* et en parallèle je lancerai des jeux gagnés sur CPC gift parce qu'il serait temps !

Je me rends compte au passage que je n'ai pas de jeu en C... L'occasion de craquer sur Celeste prochainement ?  ::siffle::

----------


## RomTaka

On te l'a déjà proposé un peu plus haut mais je relance : pour la lettre X, tu te dois d'essayer *XCOM* ! Le 1 (*XCOM:EU* et sa mini-suite/DLC *XCOM:EW*) est souvent en promo à 5 € ; sinon t'as le plus récent *XCOM2* (que je dois moi-même finir).

Pour le J, je te propose un *Just Cause* ou le plus court mais retors *Jumpjet Rex*.  :;):

----------


## Olima

Ah je sais pas du tout si tu peux revenir sur l'ancienne partie avec les missions supplémentaires du dlc débloquées. L'idéal reste de faire NG+, avec donc tous les persos dispo (et super important : les chapeaux !  ::P: ). Ca te laisse les persos débloqués, mais sans les xp oui. L'occasion de reprendre en plus dur avec des persos différents de la première fois, dont le nouveau perso du dlc qui de toutes façons, n'aura pas le temps de monter beaucoup de niveau si tu fais seulement les stages supplémentaires du dlc avec lui (l'idée, c'est de le choper en cours d'aventure et de le monter comme tu l'aurais fait avec un autre bonhomme).

----------


## Supergounou

> *XCOM* ! Le 1 (*XCOM:EU*


Petite correction juste pour éviter les malentendus, mais j'imagine que tu parles du reboot de 2012 et non pas du vrai 1er opus de la série sorti en 1994.

----------


## RomTaka

> Petite correction juste pour éviter les malentendus, mais j'imagine que tu parles du reboot de 2012 et non pas du vrai 1er opus de la série sorti en 1994.


Oui, je suis pas remonté jusqu'en 1994 !  :;):  Je parle bien du reboot par lequel personnellement, j'ai découvert la franchise.
Cela dit, pour les premiers *XCOM*, on écrivait plutôt *X-COM* n'est-ce pas...

----------


## La Chouette

> Je me rends compte au passage que je n'ai pas de jeu en C... L'occasion de craquer sur Celeste prochainement ?


Faut pas hésiter, c'est très bon ! 6-8 heures pour quelqu'un de débrouillard qui ne s'intéresse pas aux bidules à ramasser, une dizaine d'heures si t'es moins bon. Une trentaine d'heures pour le 100%. On ajoute à ça les possibilités de speedrun, une histoire sympathique et un mode assisté pour rendre le jeu plus facile (le ralentir si t'as pas de réflexes, voire invincibilité si t'es vraiment une quiche), ce jeu est adapté pour à peu près tout le monde.

Sinon, à force d'acheter des jeux pour ton ABC challenge, tu vas finir par en inaugurer un nouveau type : acheter 26 jeux, un pour chaque lettre (et les finir, bien entendu).

----------


## Orkestra

Pour le DLC de Steamworld Heist, je verrai pendant une prochaine promo alors, il doit tomber à pas trop cher régulièrement j'imagine.

Pour XCOM, je suppose effectivement que RomTaka parle de la version récente, mais j'avoue que ça ne m'attire pas des masses malgré toutes les critiques élogieuses, je crois que ça n'est pas mon genre de jeu.
Idem pour Just Cause, typiquement le genre de jeu où je m'amuse à faire n'importe quoi pendant une heure ou deux après lesquelles je lâche totalement le jeu (oui, je sais, je pourrais me restreindre à faire les missions normalement mais je ne suis pas un grand fan de GTA-like)
Et pour Jumpjet Rex, je viens de le terminer  :;): 

*edit :* Pour le ABC Challenge dans l'ensemble je crois que je vais choisir la solution d'EvilBlackSheep parce que typiquement, Celeste, c'est le genre de jeu auquel j'ai très envie de jouer et sur lequel je veux prendre mon temps (et si je le lance dans le cadre de ce genre de challenge, je risque de rusher vers la fin)

----------


## Olima

Ah Just Cause 2 c'est génial précisément pour tourner en rond en faisant n'importe quoi. Par contre j'ai jamais eu envie de le finir (ou même d'avancer dans l'histoire quoi... Des fois j'ai fait une mission en faisant tout exploser à un endroit précis mais c'est vraiment un effet secondaire)

----------


## Supergounou

> un mode assisté pour rendre le jeu plus facile (le ralentir si t'as pas de réflexes, voire invincibilité si t'es vraiment une quiche)


Bon sang, il a même pensé à ça?  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon en X j'ai assez apprécié Xeodrifters, petit Metroid-like assez court mais plutôt sympa  :;):

----------


## RomTaka

> Et pour Jumpjet Rex, je viens de le terminer


Oups. On a qu'à dire que t'as déjà bouclé la lettre J de ton _ABC project_ alors ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, si tu cherches à tout prix (mais vraiment à n'importe quel prix hein, faudra assumer les conséquences  ::P:  ) un jeu qui commence par X, t'as *X-Blades*. Baalim doit bien avoir une clé qui traîne dans un tiroir...  ::trollface::

----------


## maxtidus10

> Pour le DLC de Steamworld Heist, je verrai pendant une prochaine promo alors, il doit tomber à pas trop cher régulièrement j'imagine.
> 
> Pour XCOM, je suppose effectivement que RomTaka parle de la version récente, mais j'avoue que ça ne m'attire pas des masses malgré toutes les critiques élogieuses, je crois que ça n'est pas mon genre de jeu.
> Idem pour Just Cause, typiquement le genre de jeu où je m'amuse à faire n'importe quoi pendant une heure ou deux après lesquelles je lâche totalement le jeu (oui, je sais, je pourrais me restreindre à faire les missions normalement mais je ne suis pas un grand fan de GTA-like)
> Et pour Jumpjet Rex, je viens de le terminer 
> 
> *edit :* Pour le ABC Challenge dans l'ensemble je crois que je vais choisir la solution d'EvilBlackSheep parce que typiquement, Celeste, c'est le genre de jeu auquel j'ai très envie de jouer et sur lequel je veux prendre mon temps (et si je le lance dans le cadre de ce genre de challenge, je risque de rusher vers la fin)


Oui moi XCOM j'ai bien kiffé mais j'aime bien les tactical, et il faut quand même s'investir pas loin d'une 50aine d'heures pour en voir le bout donc si ça te tente pas ca va être dur. En même temps le challenge alphabétique est long (26 jeux !) et très contraignant donc après faut voir^^

----------


## Paradox

> Par contre il va falloir que j'achète des jeux, j'en ai aucun qui commence par I, J, K, P, Q, W, X ou Z (ça fait beaucoup de manques du coup)


- Into the Breach
- Jamestown
- Portal 2
- XCOM 2
- War of the Chosen
- Z
- X-Wing Alliance (joystick non inclus)

Pour le Q demande a Baalim ou Graou. De rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

En fait si Baalim a participé à cet event c'est parce qu'il a réalisé qu'ici aussi c'est un topic à L.I.S.T.E. ! (merci pour les propositions mais je vais me débrouiller autrement  ::P: )

----------


## Carnod

Merci pour l'event ! C'était encore une fois cool de "devoir" faire des jeux :

Mon maigre bilan :
- Une mise en ignore list par mon binome, pour cause que le mec se fait des films tout seul, bon fallait bien commencer quelque part, autant que ça soit nimp
- Dark messiah of might of magic en cours, j'aurais été vachement plus loin si ça plantait pas toutes les 12 minutes, mais j'aime bien le jeu, c'est mon kif. j'en avais aucun souvenir et étrangement c'est toujours aussi bon. Même les plantages ça permets de faire une pause.
- Ben then, Dan that : du point clik des familles avec un humour débile et une association d'objet aléatoire
- alpha protocol, j'ai testé 10 minutes, puis je me suis dit que j'allais pas me lancer dans ce truc actuellement.
Papo and yo, un peu pareil, j'ai l'impression de pouvoir le faire avec le petit celui la, donc j'attendrais de trouver l'occasion. (par contre dites moi si je me trompe, parce que je veux pas lui faire peur, ou si ?)

Voila, merci encore, comme d'hab c'est pas vraiment le temps qui me manque mais les occasions de pouvoir rentrer dans un jeu et cet event est parfait pour ça, pour le focus.
Vivement la suite.

----------


## machiavel24

> Merci pour l'event ! C'était encore une fois cool de "devoir" faire des jeux :
> 
> Mon maigre bilan :
> - Une mise en ignore list par mon binome, pour cause que le mec se fait des films tout seul, bon fallait bien commencer quelque part, autant que ça soit nimp
> - Dark messiah of might of magic en cours, j'aurais été vachement plus loin si ça plantait pas toutes les 12 minutes, mais j'aime bien le jeu, c'est mon kif. j'en avais aucun souvenir et étrangement c'est toujours aussi bon. Même les plantages ça permets de faire une pause.
> - Ben then, Dan that : du point clik des familles avec un humour débile et une association d'objet aléatoire
> - alpha protocol, j'ai testé 10 minutes, puis je me suis dit que j'allais pas me lancer dans ce truc actuellement.
> Papo and yo, un peu pareil, j'ai l'impression de pouvoir le faire avec le petit celui la, donc j'attendrais de trouver l'occasion. (par contre dites moi si je me trompe, parce que je veux pas lui faire peur, ou si ?)
> 
> ...


Clairement pas avec un petit Papo and Yo sauf si tu veux le traumatiser. Le sujet est assez sensible.

----------


## Carnod

hum le traumatiser ça fera de lui un adulte avec des histoires a raconter (et potentiellement une collection d'ossement humain dans sa cave) donc je prends l'option.

----------


## machiavel24

> hum le traumatiser ça fera de lui un adulte avec des histoires a raconter (et potentiellement une collection d'ossement humain dans sa cave) donc je prends l'option.


Un futur Ed Gein  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Baalim

> En fait si Baalim a participé à cet event c'est parce qu'il a réalisé qu'ici aussi c'est un topic à L.I.S.T.E. ! (merci pour les propositions mais je vais me débrouiller autrement )


En fait c'est plutôt le combo envie de troller le topic, défi même pas cap' et liste de jeux de daube qui m'a convaincu.

Après j'ai honte, mais je me suis laissé prendre au jeu  :Facepalm:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Y'avait pas quelqu'un qui avait promis d'offrir un truc à baalim s'il terminait tous ses jeux ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Paradox

> Y'avait pas quelqu'un qui avait promis d'offrir un truc à baalim s'il terminait tous ses jeux ?


Mais voila ou Baalim a trouve la motivation !!!

----------


## Vaykadji

Bah oui, y'aura bien quelqu'un pour lui offrir Steins;Gate

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voilà ! Comme promis, j'ai fini mon 3ème jeu de l'event : *Thimbleweed Park*.

Mon retour :



> Terminé à l'instant *Thimbleweed Park*.
> 
> Une très bonne histoire, des personnages intéressants, des dialogues réussis et des graphismes rétros, mais bien foutus.
> 
> Seul problème : la difficulté. A de nombreux moments, on a accès à des tonnes d'endroits. Et on peut avancer sur plusieurs fronts en même temps. Du coup, parfois, l'objectif est un peu vague et on se demande comment progresser. Et faut avouer que c'est un peu chiant de refaire le tour de tous les endroits pour trouver une idée. Je pense que j'apprécierai bien plus un deuxième run du jeu. Mais c'est pas pour tout de suite.


La preuve :

----------


## Baalim

> Bah oui, y'aura bien quelqu'un pour lui offrir Steins;Gate


Déconne pas, je l'ai déjà  :Vibre: 
Ce jeu est un putain de chef d'oeuvre... alors que c'est même pas un jeu  :Sweat:  (ou alors au sens le plus large du genre)

----------


## Cannes

J'ai pu faire qu'un jeu à cet event mais quel jeu  ::wub::  (merci baalim)

----------


## Vaykadji

> Déconne pas, je l'ai déjà 
> Ce jeu est un putain de chef d'oeuvre... alors que c'est même pas un jeu  (ou alors au sens le plus large du genre)


Mais vire-le de ta wishlist alors, bougre!

----------


## Baalim

> Mais vire-le de ta wishlist alors, bougre!


Comme 90 % de ma wishlist, il est là pour me permettre de surveiller les baisses de prix (mais je l'ai sur pc en drm free et eu sur vita)  :;):

----------


## Short Tom

> *LES STATS :*
> Cet event n'est donc pas passé loin d'être l'event de tous les records, une raison de plus de montrer du doigt les sept qui n'ont pas fini de jeu, bouuuuuh !


Coucou, je suis l'un des 7 affreux  ::): .
J'ai trouvé l’événement très sympathique et pour ma part, il n'est pas terminé  ::): . Certains circonstances (positives) ont fait que mon temps de jeu a diminué de façon significative.

Voici les jeux de ma liste :
- 1. Hitman: Blood Money
Jeu pas lancé par paresse et ce n'est pas le type de jeu que je recherche en ce moment.
- 2. Ori & The Blind Forest
J'ai commencé le premier chapitre, j'ai été épaté par la direction artistique. Je vais continuer à jouer, mais en laissant la manette à mon fils aîné et en lui filant un coup de main de temps en temps.
- 3. This War of Mine
J'ai vraiment accroché à ce jeu, le rythme me convient tout à fait et après une première partie catastrophique (14j), j'ai toujours un squat qui est en cours.
- 4. Max Payne 2
J'avais fini le 1 et le 3 il y a longtemps, ça m'intéressait de connaître l'évolution du personnage, mais je trouve que ça a trop mal vieilli. Peu de chance que j'y rejoue.
- (5.) Bioshock 2
J'avais commencé le 1 il y a environ 2 ans, je vais donc m'y remettre avant de passer au 2.

*Merci à Orkestra pour l'organisation et merci aux participants, c'est toujours un plaisir de lire les différents commentaires sur les différents jeux !*

----------


## Hyeud

Mon petit retour, 4 jeux finis, battu mon record de 3 alors qu'il y avait bcp plus de temps de jeu cette fois-ci.

-*The whispered world*, ma grosse déception de cet event, fan de P&C j'en attendais beaucoup, mais entre l'horrible voix du héros et quelques énigmes complètement débiles , ça m'a gâché les parties intéressantes du jeu, et il y en a plein, dont les dialogues assez drôles en général, l'histoire sympathique, le passage où on ne joue qu'avec la limace/chenille...
-*Wuppo*, sorte de métroïdvania boss fight, sympathique les devs auraient mérité plus de temps et d'argent pour le polish
-*The Wolf among us* : agréable surprise, très bon Telltale, bon scénar, bonne musique, bonne ambiance, on se croirait vraiment dans la BD, et vois les b00bs de la petite sirène ça n'a pas de prix  :Bave: 
-*Submerged* : un jeu d'exploration mignon pour enfant, pas dur, même pour avoir les 100%, sympa, j'espère que les devs seront plus ambitieux pour leur prochain jeu
-*Ori and the blind forest*, j'aurais pu tenter de le finir en 2 jours, mais là je crois que madame aurait sévèrement fait la gueule

Le petit bémol c'est que 2 jeux sur 4 ne m'ont pas permis changer les touches et il fallut que je passasse mon clavier en anglais, et je trouve que les temps annoncés pour juste finir un jeu sur HLTB sont un peu trop bas, c'est des temps de jeu où le joueur doit avoir sa tête rivée sur la soluce et va directement où il faut aller sans jamais chercher.

Sinon c'était super, bravo et merci pour l'organisation de main de maître, Orkestra  :Cigare:

----------


## Nono

A mon tour de remercier *Orkestra* pour l'event, et les *organisateurs précédents* pour avoir relayé la flamme.

Mon premier et seul jeu Oxenfree, était un bonne expérience de narration vidéoludique. J'ai adoré.

J'aurais aimé au moins finir *Bayonetta*, mais le mois de février a été assez mouvementé pour moi (et Xcom 2 a fini d'achever mon esprit de la découverte).
Je vais quand même essayer de me forcer à le continuer (les premières heures sont pour l'instant assez décevantes).

----------


## Supergounou

> J'aurais aimé au moins finir *Bayonetta*, mais le mois de février a été assez mouvementé pour moi (et Xcom 2 a fini d'achever mon esprit de la découverte).
> Je vais quand même essayer de me forcer à le continuer (les premières heures sont pour l'instant assez décevantes).


Toujours pas pris gout? Limite n'hésite pas à zapper les cinématiques si le délire wtf ne te plait pas, d'façon c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus intéressant.

----------


## madgic

> Y'avait pas quelqu'un qui avait promis d'offrir un truc à baalim s'il terminait tous ses jeux ?


Je vois pas qui  ::ninja:: 

Et je crois que c'était dès que Baalim a fini au moins 1 jeu  ::siffle:: 

Sinon je continue le site, j'ai commencé  le cœur même du site : les events. Je viens aussi de m'amuser à compter le nombre de lignes : un peu plus de 2500  ::lol::

----------


## Orkestra

On veut des noms !!!  :Cell: 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la liste pour mon ABC Challenge est dispo sur BLAEO.
Pour les lettres qui me manquent, soit je trouve un jeu qui correspond aux critères d'ici là, soit j'irai piocher dans une liste de secours (80 Days, Escape Goat 2, Guacamelee, Lovely Planet Arcade, Ossuary, Soulcaster, South Park: The Stick of Truth et Styx Master of Shadows).

Bon, les comptes-rendus iront dans le topic des jeux finis histoire de ne pas trop monopoliser ce topic  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> On veut des noms !!! 
> 
> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la liste pour mon ABC Challenge est dispo sur BLAEO.
> Pour les lettres qui me manquent, soit je trouve un jeu qui correspond aux critères d'ici là, soit j'irai piocher dans une liste de secours (80 Days, Escape Goat 2, Guacamelee, Lovely Planet Arcade, Ossuary, Soulcaster, South Park: The Stick of Truth et Styx Master of Shadows).
> 
> Bon, les comptes-rendus iront dans le topic des jeux finis histoire de ne pas trop monopoliser ce topic


Par pure générosité et esprit de solidarité, je sens que je vais t'envoyer les lettres qui manquent  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Moi j'ai au moins 1 jeu pour chaque lettre  ::siffle::  et en plus le 1, 7, 8, et 9  :Facepalm:  Faut que je complète ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Je vois pas qui 
> 
> Et je crois que c'était dès que Baalim a fini au moins 1 jeu 
> 
> Sinon je continue le site, j'ai commencé  le cœur même du site : les events. Je viens aussi de m'amuser à compter le nombre de lignes : un peu plus de 2500



Ouais, je veux... euh... la France veut savoir !  :Cell:

----------


## Diantre

Un petit mot aussi pour dire merci à Orkestra pour l'orga, et à tous les autres parce que vous êtes tip top super bonnards  ::wub:: 

Je n'ai plus trop montré signe de vie après avoir plié 2 jeux de mon backlog, mais sachez que pendant ce temps, j'ai terminé Subnautica. Et ça, c'est pas rien.

Je me réjouis de participer à la prochaine édition  ::):

----------


## Djedje

> Coucou, je suis l'un des 7 affreux .
> J'ai trouvé l’événement très sympathique et pour ma part, il n'est pas terminé . Certains circonstances (positives) ont fait que mon temps de jeu a diminué de façon significative.
> 
> Voici les jeux de ma liste :
> - 1. Hitman: Blood Money
> Jeu pas lancé par paresse et ce n'est pas le type de jeu que je recherche en ce moment.
> - 2. Ori & The Blind Forest
> J'ai commencé le premier chapitre, j'ai été épaté par la direction artistique. Je vais continuer à jouer, mais en laissant la manette à mon fils aîné et en lui filant un coup de main de temps en temps.
> - 3. This War of Mine
> ...


Ca me rassure un peu, je pensais que tu n'aimais pas les jeux que je t'avais choisis  ::cry::  
Ceci dit je n'ai pas été beaucoup plus productif avec un seul jeu fini (Deadlight). J'ai également lancé From Dust mais son infâme maniabilité fait que le jeu m'est tombé des mains au bout d'1h30/2h.
J'ai également brièvement lancé Darkness 2, je vais essayer de m'y mettre vraiment prochainement mais l'intro (où ne dirige pas les mouvements du personnage) m'a violemment donné envie de rendre mon quatre heures sur le clavier.

Merci en tous cas pour l'organisation, je guetterai à n'en pas douter la prochaine édition  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Je ne l'avais pas encore fait : Merci Galgu pour la liste. Oxenfree, SOMA et Thimbleweed Park, c'est une très bonne liste. Bioshock devrait sans doute suivre dans l'année, et on verra pour System Shock 2  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

Puisqu'on avait le droit à un peu de rab : Steamworld Heist terminé !
Il a eu le bon goût de se terminer tout juste quand il commençait à devenir répétitif  :Perfect: 
Je me le referai avec plaisir un de ces quatre pour le 100% lorsque je me serai procuré le DLC qui va avec.

Merci pour l'event, et à la prochaine  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Euh bonjour

Alors comme c'était la dernière semaine, le dernier jeu, les deux derniers épisodes (et les vacances)... ben cette nuit il s'est passé ça :



Voilà, je sais pas si ça compte encore (?) mais bien content de boucler la boucle, avec un carton plein (non seulement 5 jeux finis, mais 5 jeux vraiment appréciés). Je ferai peut-être un petit retour à froid sur Life is Strange, mais pour le moment, j'ai surtout... sommeil.  ::zzz:: 


EDIT - http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...0/achievements

----------


## Olima

> Puisqu'on avait le droit à un peu de rab : Steamworld Heist terminé !
> Il a eu le bon goût de se terminer tout juste quand il commençait à devenir répétitif 
> Je me le referai avec plaisir un de ces quatre pour le 100% lorsque je me serai procuré le DLC qui va avec.
> 
> Merci pour l'event, et à la prochaine


En vétéran en plus, bien ouej !

----------


## Flad

> J'ai pu faire qu'un jeu à cet event mais quel jeu  (merci baalim)


Si tu passais moins de temps à me pourrir sur OverWatch aussi.... ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> le 1, 7, 8, et 9  Faut que je complète ça


C'est ton classement des meilleurs FF ????
 ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

> C'est ton classement des meilleurs FF ????


Haha ! Le classement du mec né en 1989 qui a découvert la série avec FFVII mais qui veut se la jouer expert-final-fantasy en citant le premier en haut de sa liste  ::lol:: 



Bravo à Kulfy Et Frankymikey qui ont encore terminé un jeu de leur liste. Je continuerai à mettre la spreadsheet à jour jusqu'à mercredi minuit puisque c'est ce qui était fait lors des précédents events, mais ça n'empêche personne de continuer à jouer à de jeu de l'event après la fin de celui-ci  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

> En vétéran en plus, bien ouej !


Merci mais non, j'étais en Expérimenté  ::ninja::  Je garde le Vétéran sous le coude pour le deuxième run.

----------


## Olima

> Merci mais non, j'étais en Expérimenté  Je garde le Vétéran sous le coude pour le deuxième run.


Ah merde, ton lien m'a renvoyé à la page de *mes* succès  :Facepalm: . D'ailleurs je les ai pas tous, ça me fait presque une raison de le relancer :/

----------


## Kulfy

Bonne chance pour le classement SteamWorld Or Elite dans ce cas... 0 wipe, toutes les étoiles de réput' et moins de 800 rounds au total  ::w00t::

----------


## LeBonDeun

Bon je débarque après la bataille !  ::cry:: 
Plutôt content de cette session c'était cool ! Par contre je ne me suis pas inscrit au Gift... dommage... à moins qu'on puisse encore mais j'ai des doutes... @Orkestra, la limite c'était le 28 c'est ça ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le tirage au sort a déjà eu lieu, et le gagnant a été annoncé.  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

Ah ben oui c'est pas faut d'avoir fait des rappels hein !  ::P: 
Le gagnant est Akodo et j'attends qu'il mette à jour sa wishlist pour définir ce qu'il a gagné. Mais Monsieur préfère faire des batailles de boules de neige en LAN (ou un truc du genre) pour l'instant...

----------


## maxtidus10

> Haha ! Le classement du mec né en 1989 qui a découvert la série avec FFVII mais qui veut se la jouer expert-final-fantasy en citant le premier en haut de sa liste 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo à Kulfy Et Frankymikey qui ont encore terminé un jeu de leur liste. Je continuerai à mettre la spreadsheet à jour jusqu'à mercredi minuit puisque c'est ce qui était fait lors des précédents events, mais ça n'empêche personne de continuer à jouer à de jeu de l'event après la fin de celui-ci


Surtout que bon... Le premier est franchement bof. Des 6 premiers opus le meilleur c'est le VI  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Surtout que bon... Le premier est franchement bof. Des 6 premiers opus le meilleur c'est le VI


Le premier, c'est vraiment le proto avec un rpg ultra générique qui essaye de.se réapproprier les code du rpg occidental, une histoire et des personnages quasi inexistants et des pics de difficulté étranges avec des ennemis placéq un peu n'importe comment. 

Pour avoir le premier FF comme on les imagine aujourd'hui, il faut attendre le IV.

----------


## acdctabs

Ah le IV, le meilleur épisode  ::):

----------


## Ymnargue

> Ah le IV, le meilleur épisode


Visiblement, tu as un souci avec les chiffres romains.
Tu as inversé le I et le V. Tu *voulais* écrire "Ah le VI, le meilleur épisode  ::): "

----------


## Franky Mikey

Comme promis, un petit compte-rendu de *Life is Strange* à tête reposée.

Le ressenti exprimé après les premiers épisodes s'est confirmé dans la durée : LiS est prenant voire immersif, et d'une rare beauté. Non pas au sens d'un jeu AAA avec une finesse visuelle à tomber par terre, mais plutôt d'une direction artistique irréprochable, qui confère à l'environnement et aux protagonistes de LiS une véritable personnalité - tout ceci au diapason d'un design dans lequel quasiment chaque lieu a un intérêt et une profondeur. Le tout début m'avait même laissé craindre que la DA ne se regarde un peu trop le nombril (avec l'installation de la thématique photo, l'abondance de jolis plans et les références picturales dans tous les sens) mais l'histoire prend finalement assez vite le pas, tout en faisant évidemment sens avec cet univers... 

Spoiler Alert! 


et l'épisode 5 règle violemment son compte à la fascination initiale de Max pour le style artistique de Jefferson

.

L'histoire et l'écriture constituent une indéniable réussite, bien que n'évitant pas certains écueils. Au-delà de son "gimmick" spatio-temporel, le jeu brasse une multitude de thématiques sérieuses et parfois dures (au choix, 

Spoiler Alert! 


le harcèlement, le suicide, le handicap, les troubles mentaux, l'absence de figure paternelle et les familles recomposées, les 400 coups de l'adolescence, etc.

), sans "filtre" et le plus souvent avec justesse. Certains moments sont simplement bouleversants, on en sort retourné (en tout cas moi avec mon petit cœur fragile). Le twist 

Spoiler Alert! 


à la fin du quatrième épisode

 est magistralement amené, même si son analyse à froid laisse apparaître trop d'incohérences à mon goût. Là où l'écriture de LiS pêche davantage, c'est dans les situations à choix multiples et leurs conséquences extravagantes : si Max reste relativement fidèle à elle-même, les réactions des autres personnages m'ont bien souvent paru surjouées... à moins de faire le "bon" choix, finalement (lorsqu'il y en a un). Je ne veux pas caviarder ce message de spoilers à outrance, mais il y aurait pas mal d'exemples.  :;): 

LiS est donc beau à voir, intéressant à vivre, mais à jouer ? Pour l'essentiel, une balade (plus ou moins) relaxante le pad à la main, avec le côté vraiment sympa du rewind qui permet de modifier les situations en "live" (voir quelqu'un se prendre un truc sur la tronche, revenir en arrière pour le prévenir à temps, etc.). L'exploration est agréable, et le fait d'avoir les photos facultatives à rechercher maintient le joueur à l'affût même dans les situations où l'on se concentre davantage sur l'histoire. Certaines séquences n'en sont pas moins relou (

Spoiler Alert! 


la chasse aux bouteilles dans l'épisode 2

) voire complètement ratées (

Spoiler Alert! 


les lumières à éviter dans le flashback/cauchemar de l'épisode 5, une purge innommable)

, mais pas de quoi choper une crampe ou un traumatisme.

Quelques remarques pêle-mêle pour finir : les doublages (en anglais, je ne sais pas s'il y a une VF) sont excellents, tout particulièrement Max qui campe son personnage à la perfection. Le dernier épisode m'a un peu déçu par rapport au reste, malgré d'indéniables trouvailles : une légère tendance à partir dans tous les sens, et une fin (

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai choisi de sauver Chloe

) que je trouve quelque peu frustrante et expéditive par rapport au nombre de choses mises en branle au cours de la semaine.

Je n'en recommande pas moins l'aventure à qui ne l'aurait pas encore découverte : même si le sens critique chipote un peu, l'impression dominante demeure celle d'une vingtaine d'heures très prenante et agréable du côté d'Arcadia Bay. Un grand merci à nouveau à darkvador pour son choix, donc.  :;):

----------


## LoupGris

Sympa cette analyse.
J'ai à peu près le même ressenti sur ce jeu.
Je suis d'accord, je trouve l'épisode 5 bien en dessous des autres. La faute selon moi au découpage des épisodes. Après le climax de fin de l'épisode 4, il ne reste finalement que peu de choses à raconter et encore moins à faire, d'où la présence de scènes longues et relou (comme celle dont tu parles), qui donnent plus l'impression d'être là pour rallonger la durée de l'épisode plus que pour leur intérêt ludique ou dans l'histoire.
Petite déception sur la toute fin. Pas trop par rapport à l'histoire, plutôt par rapport au 

Spoiler Alert! 


choix final, limité à 2 options (on en voudrait beaucoup plus vu la richesse et la complexité des situations à la fin) et puis qui consiste à dire "choisissez votre fin en tapant sur X ou B".

 On aurait préféré plus riche.
J'ai pas fait le même choix que toi, mais sincèrement, je suis resté une bonne dizaine de minutes devant le jeu à peser les conséquences de chaque option. Ça m'était jamais arrivé avant. Tous les autres jeux à "choix" offrant des options tellement "évidentes" d'un point de vue moral qu'à moins d'être un troll ou un psychopathe, 95% de la communauté faisait les mêmes choix...

----------


## Orkestra

Personnellement je n'ai pas choisi la même fin que toi, Frankymikey, mais j'ai rechargé ma partie juste après pour voir la deuxième option.
À mon avis, la fin que tu as choisie a vraiment été baclée par les dévs....

L'avis que j'ai posté il y a quelques mois sur le jeu (que j'ai aussi terminé lors d'un event du backlog) :




> Décidément, encore un jeu dans lequel on ne joue pas vraiment... ! J'en avais lu beaucoup de bien (ou beaucoup d'avis négatifs pas argumentés, haha !), au final j'en ressort avec une impression plutôt positive même si j'ai trouvé ça un peu trop long (j'ai mis environ 14h pour le finir) : bon, évidemment, ceux qui n'aiment pas les walking simulator n'apprécieront pas. Pour ma part, j'avoue que j'ai trouvé que ça mettait un peu de temps à se lancer (j'ai un peu souffert pendant l'épisode trois) mais le quatrième épisode m'a scotché à ma manette et m'a clairement remotivé. Le cinquième et dernier épisode ne m'a pas autant convaincu et malgré un côté un peu "expérimental" je le trouve un peu convenu, mais ça reste une fin très correcte. Bon, comme souvent avec les scénarios qui parlent de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> voyages dans le temps
> 
>  , il y a quelques points un peu troubles à mon avis, mais ça ne m'a pas gêné outre mesure.
> Pour le côté cliché, certes, la plupart des personnages sont des tropes un peu bateau qui souffrent surtout du fait, je crois, qu'on voit toujours les mêmes (on a l'impression qu'il y a 10 étudiants dans cette école), mais je les ai tous trouvés attachants (à part Chloe qui est insupportable !).
> ...


Et pour ceux qui ont aimé les paysages du jeu, l'Oregon c'est très très beau :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## darkvador

Je suis content que les jeux t'aient plu et chapeau à toi pour avoir fini les 5 , il y avait du challenge. (je parle à frankymikey j'ai tenté une citation mais lamentablement échoué  ::):  )

Pour ma part je n'ai fini que deux jeux (*Another World et Limbo*) mais j'en ai commencé deux autre (*Kingdom et Dishonored*) et j'espère bien les finir même si ils ne compteront plus pour l'event.

*Kingdom* est bien sympa, j'ai passé un peu de temps dessus (11h d'après steam  ::O:  mais j'ai du faire tourner IdleMaster dessus) mais je me suis fait roulé dessus à chaque fois ( je suis trop préssé... la faute à l'event  :;): ). J'ai un peu peur que sur la fin le jeu soit trop répétitif, si je ne gagne pas bientôt il y a quand même des chances que je l'abandonne si c'est le cas. 

*Dishonored* je n'ai fait que l'effleurer (4h de jeu) mais j'accroche beaucoup.

Merci à  Ronrount pour la liste et Orkestra pour l'organisation.

----------


## La Chouette

> *Kingdom* est bien sympa, j'ai passé un peu de temps dessus (11h d'après steam  mais j'ai du faire tourner IdleMaster dessus) mais je me suis fait roulé dessus à chaque fois ( je suis trop préssé... la faute à l'event ). J'ai un peu peur que sur la fin le jeu soit trop répétitif, si je ne gagne pas bientôt il y a quand même des chances que je l'abandonne si c'est le cas.


Prend ton temps. Ca prend 2-3 heures à finir grand maximum, et ça te prendra au final moins longtemps que de recommencer, encore et encore (et ce sera moins chiant aussi, vu que le gros problème du jeu, c'est qu'il est très répétitif).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Personnellement je n'ai pas choisi la même fin que toi, Frankymikey, mais j'ai rechargé ma partie juste après pour voir la deuxième option.
> À mon avis, la fin que tu as choisie a vraiment été baclée par les dévs....


En effet, je viens d'aller voir l'autre fin et je suis tout à fait de cet avis. C'est assez dingue qu'il y ait un tel déséquilibre, d'autant plus que 

Spoiler Alert! 


le choix de sacrifier Chloe ne va pas du tout de soi, pour peu qu'on se soit un peu attaché au personnage pendant l'aventure (ce qui était mon cas, malgré toutes ses faiblesses)

.

----------


## darkvador

> Prend ton temps. Ca prend 2-3 heures à finir grand maximum, et ça te prendra au final moins longtemps que de recommencer, encore et encore (et ce sera moins chiant aussi, vu que le gros problème du jeu, c'est qu'il est très répétitif).


J'ai bien l'intention de prendre mon temps et de faire gaffe au prochain essai.J'avais vraiment envie de le finir et j'étais assez confiant (j'avais détruit le 3ème portail sans soucis) mais le 4ème portail était vraiment violent et je n'y été pas préparé. La prochaine fois je serai blindé d'achers.

----------


## madgic

J'ai continué un peu aujourd'hui. Maintenant on peut s'inscrire pour un event et se désinscrire avant qu'il commence). Un admin peut ensuite lancer l'event et chaque participant se voir attribuer un autre participant qui va choisir ces jeux. Pour ça il y a une fonction bien pratique qui permet de mélanger un tableau, shuffle. Ensuite si un participant s'est vu attribuer lui même, un nouveau shuffle est fait jusqu'à ce que se soi bon. C'est peut être un peu bourrin mais ça marche  ::ninja::  Et un event ne peut se lancer que si il y a deux participants ou plus  ::siffle::  

Le week-end dernier, j'ai aussi avancé sur l'administration. Un admin peut donc créer un event, avec une petite description et le nombre de jeux de l'event. Il peut ensuite lancer les inscriptions (si il n'y en a pas déjà) puis lancer l'event (si il n'y en pas déjà) puis le fermer. Si un event est fermé il peut le réouvrir (mais il ne peut pas réouvrir les inscriptions vu que les groupes sont déjà attribués). Il n'y aura plus de jeu optionnel, le dernier devra de préférence correspondre au thème mais si il ne trouve pas, choisit un autre jeu.

Ce qu'il reste à faire pour que le site soit opérationnel :

Page de sélection des jeux (sélection des jeux, commentaire facultatif)Page de validation des jeux (url (vers image, succès Steam...), avis (pas aimé, moyen, bien aimé), commentaire facultatif)Page de gestion des groupes dans l'adminPage de gestion des jeux dans l'adminPage de l'event, qui regroupera tous les participants et avancées, un peu comme le Google SheetsPage d'accueil, où sera mit le dernier event plus indication si des inscriptions sont ouvertes

Et ce que je voudrai rajouter à court terme (donc possiblement avant le premier event) :

Dans l'admin, possibilité de valider une adresse mailDans l'admin, possibilité de supprimer un compte (si n'a pas encore fait d'event)Dans le profil, voir les précédents events où il a participéDans le profil et les events, des statistiques (nmbre de jeux finis, ratio...)Ecran des jeux : pour chaque jeu, on pourra voir le nombre de fois qu'il a été donné, fini, combien de personnes l'ont aimés/pas aimés et les commentaires des participants. Le regroupement par jeux se basera sur les titres.Envoie de mails quand nouveau event, quand il est lancé, quand les jeux sont choisis, quand un message a été reçu. Avec une option dans le profil pour désactiver l'envoi de mails.

A plus long terme, j'aimerai bien faire des notifications, pour les mêmes choses que les mails et en plus pour les admins quand quelqu'un attend un code de validation. Avec pour les signaler quelque chose dans le petit encadré de profil qui est présent sur toutes les pages.

Dans les problèmes rencontrées, il y a un petit soucis avec les mails, hotmail les refuse et ils ne sont même pas dans les spams. Pas de problème avec gmail, la boite mail de l'école (par office 365) ou de mon entreprise.

Je pense que le site sera prêt pour début avril, ce qui sera bien puisque les inscriptions commenceront alors milieu avril.

Peut être faire un mini-event avant d'une dizaine de personnes max avec 1 ou deux jeux à finir en quelques jours, genre une semaine, pour vérifier que tout marche bien, corriger les bugs et avoir des avis. Faudrait aussi que je trouve un favicon pour le site. C'est le petit icone à côté du titre de la page dans les onglets. Et la seule chose qu'on voit quand on a 50 onglets d'ouverts en même temps  ::ninja:: 

Voilà pour les nouvelles  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bravo ! C'est vrai que ce serait bien de faire un test à petit échelle à l'occasion.

----------


## Paradox

> Bravo ! C'est vrai que ce serait bien de faire un test à petit échelle à l'occasion.


Je serais partant, si jamais.

----------


## Cannes

> Je serais partant, si jamais.


Pareillement ! 
Madgic tu as inclus un système d'achievement relié à ceux qu'on gagne sur Steam? Comme ça, on sait qui a fini un jeu. Y'a des sites qui expliquent comment faire ça je crois. (tu fais du super boulot en tout cas)

----------


## maxtidus10

Bravo à toi pour le boulot que tu abat  ::):  C'est cool tout ça  ::):

----------


## madgic

J'ai rajouté la preview pour les messages avec bbcode et smileys, ça peut être pratique.

2 petites captures :








> Madgic tu as inclus un système d'achievement relié à ceux qu'on gagne sur Steam? Comme ça, on sait qui a fini un jeu


C'est pas prévu. Et il y a certains jeux où il n'y en a pas, où il a pas de succès pour terminer un jeu, les jeux sur d'autres plateformes, ceux qui font leurs jeux hors ligne... Sans compter qu'il faudrait afficher tout les succès où alors un système spécial vu que chaque jeu a un succès différent pour indiquer qu'on a terminé.

----------


## Galgu

> J'ai rajouté la preview pour les messages avec bbcode et smileys, ça peut être pratique.
> 
> 2 petites captures :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/03/11/3ccb...233a591057.jpg
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/03/11/60a4...63daa82597.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Je comprends tout à fait que ce soit pas prévu. MAis en théorie c'est possible avec l'aide de canards, si on prend une base de 500 jeux, on peut se les répartir et chacun trouver le nom de l'achievement de fin de jeu (si applicable).

----------


## Kwiga

> Bravo ! C'est vrai que ce serait bien de faire un test à petit échelle à l'occasion.


Idem, partant !

----------


## madgic

J'ai fini cet après midi la page où on choisit les jeux pour l'autre. Sur cet page on a accès à la description de l'event, le profil de celui à qui on choisit les jeux et les règles. Ensuite vient le formulaire du choix des jeux. Dans l'administration et tant que le concours n'est pas lancé, les admins peuvent choisir le nombre de jeux de l'event. Il est obligatoire de remplir chaque jeu.



Une fois envoyé, on ne peut ensuite modifier que le message. Si il y a besoin d'un changement de jeux, il faudra envoyer un message aux admins.



Ca avance petit à petit même si j'ai moins de temps (en février j'avais des week-end de 4 jours) et j'ai eu la bonne idée de me lancer dans un second run de The Witcher 3 sans compter tous mes autres jeux (je viens de me prendre Surviving Mars) mais je suis confiant pour que ce soit prêt fin mars (on dit toujours ça jusqu'à 2 jours avant la deadline  ::ninja::  )  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

Hop, après d'intenses délibérations du jury et un suspens insoutenable *Akodo* - vainqueur du gift de l'event - repart avec *Subnautica* !
De quoi faire poireauter le reste de son backlog dans un coin pendant un petit moment ! Bravo à lui  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Excellent choix!! GOTY 2018  :;):

----------


## madgic

Ce titre  ::o:   ::wub:: 

Sinon je viens de finir la validation des jeux :





Sinon un peu de technique avec les structures des tables que j'utilise.

cpc_user


cpc_verfication


cpc_text (le texte de la page d'accueil, FAQ, consigne..., modifiable par les admins sur l'administration)


cpc_message


cpc_event


cpc_group


cpc_game


En gros un event contient plusieurs groupes. Un groupe est un utilisateur et un utilisateur qui choisi les jeux quand l'inscription est terminée. Chaque jeu est rattaché à un groupe.

Pour les bccode, je stocke la version avec et la version html. C'est pour les champs qu'y peuvent être modifié par la suite. C'est plus rapide que de le transformer avant affichage. J'aurais pu aussi stocker la version html et retransformer en bbcode lors de l'édition du texte mais c'est un peu compliqué, à voir si je le fait par la suite pou gagner de la place. Voici ce que je fait pendant la conversion (repris en grande partie de ce site) :

Transformation des caractères spéciaux (genre le <)Remplacement des retours à la ligne par des <br />Transformation des balisesTransformation des smileys, fait en 1 ligne grâce à Codigniter

Et ça fait en tout 3900 lignes ! Et c'est même pas les vues qu'y en font le plus mais les controlleurs...

----------


## Cannes

Quel homme..  ::wub::

----------


## madgic

Je continue en ce moment avec l'administration des groupes et des jeux.

J'ai fait aussi en sorte qu'il soit possible que une personne puisse choisir les jeux de plusieurs personnes. Comme ça si une personne n'a pas encore choisit les jeux au bout de plusieurs jours et qu'une autre est chaud pour le faire (même si elle ne participe pas à l'event), un admin pourra lui attribuer cette personne.

----------


## madgic

J'ai fini l'administration des groupes et des jeux. Et pour les retardataires, les admins pourront rajouter des personnes même si l'event est commencé.

Si il y en a qui sont intéressés pour tester le site et l'administration pour repérer les bugs, essayer de casser le site et me donner leurs avis, qu'ils me fassent signe en mp ou sur Steam  :;): 

Me manque plus que la page d'accueil et des events et je pourrais organiser un mini event pour tester tout ça avant le véritable premier event qui se déroulera en mai.

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini Dishonored  ::lol::  commencé pour l'event.

J'ai passé un super moment , j'ai essayé de la jouer discret et de tuer le moins possible et de ce côté les possibilité sont vraiment géniale , les artiste de chez Arkane sont vraiment très bon. Le level-design est ultra recherché et le jeu est encore très beau malgré certaine texture un peu moche.
J'ai pas toujours été très bon, du coup je vais refaire certaine mission pour ne tuer personne et après je m'attaque aux DLC, il parait qu'ils sont bons.

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai fini l'administration des groupes et des jeux. Et pour les retardataires, les admins pourront rajouter des personnes même si l'event est commencé.
> 
> Si il y en a qui sont intéressés pour tester le site et l'administration pour repérer les bugs, essayer de casser le site et me donner leurs avis, qu'ils me fassent signe en mp ou sur Steam 
> 
> Me manque plus que la page d'accueil et des events et je pourrais organiser un mini event pour tester tout ça avant le véritable premier event qui se déroulera en mai.


Beau boulot ! Je préfère éviter le beta-test, j'ai des jeux dans mon backlog alors autant y jouer lors de mon temps libre plutôt que de faire du beta-test web  ::P:

----------


## doggy d

Bonjour à tous, je viens de découvrir le principe. Concrètement comment fait-on pour participer ? Le fichier excel de la page 1 ?

----------


## La Chouette

Tu pourras participer lorsque la prochaine édition aura lieu. Pour l'instant, nous n'avons ni date, ni organisateur fixés. Mais il y a généralement quelques mois entre les events, donc ne t'attend pas à en voir un avant mai-juin, en tout cas.

Pour les inscriptions, ça se fait juste sur ce topic, le fichier excel n'est modifié que par l'organisateur (pour éviter les abus)
Il y a également un site Internet en cours de création par madgicsysteme. Selon l'avancée de celui-ci et la date du prochain event, il est possible que l'inscription se fasse sur celui-ci, ce qui implique une création de compte dessus. Je pense toutefois que l'on devrait pouvoir s'arranger pour continuer à prendre les inscriptions sur ce topic pour ceux qui ne veulent pas utiliser le site (bien que ça complique la tâche).

----------


## doggy d

merci, je reviendrai vérifier alors  :;):

----------


## madgic

Le site est (presque fini) et opérationnel. C'est pour ça que j'organise un mini event.

L'event commencera lundi soir et se finira dimanche, il n'y a pas de thème et est sur 2 jeux. Les inscriptions commencent maintenant et dureront jusqu'à ce que ça commence. Le lien du site : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/.

Actuellement je pense que le site peut remplacer le google sheet car il y a tout ce qu'il y a dessus et même un peu plus. Je vais le continuer pour rajouter des stats sur les events, les jeux et les utilisateurs ainsi que toutes les choses que j'avais dit sur la page d'avant.

ps : ne faites pas attention au "Ce site n'existe pas", il disparaîtra quand l'event commencera.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Cool !  ::): 

J'ai suivi toutes les étapes, je suis donc en attente du MP. Comment ça se passe pour donner une liste de jeux ?


P.S. : si tu veux quelqu'un pour relire les pages à l'occasion pour les coquilles et l'orthographe, fais-moi signe.

----------


## Akodo

Je participerais bien mais je me suis lancé dans Subnautica et Dying Light, et je m'amuse tellement sur ces deux jeux que je me vois pas trop jouer à autre chose. 
D'un autre côté je bosse pas trop cette semaine...

----------


## madgic

> Comment ça se passe pour donner une liste de jeux ?


Quand l'event sera commencé, tu pourras les choisir depuis le site dans la section choisir les jeux  :;):

----------


## Wulfstan

Est-il possible de faire partie de ce mini-event ? Je viens d'activer mon compte sur le site.  ::):

----------


## madgic

> Est-il possible de faire partie de ce mini-event ? Je viens d'activer mon compte sur le site.


Tu peux le faire via le menu de events ou celui de ton profil  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, ça risque d'être difficile de terminer ne fut-ce qu'un jeu entre lundi soir et dimanche, mais pourquoi pas  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu peux le faire via le menu de events ou celui de ton profil


J'ai pas compris comment. Je peux voir l'event. Il y a un texte en vert qui dit que les inscriptions sont en cours, mais je ne vois pas où cliquer.

----------


## Orkestra

Même problème chez moi :

----------


## Supergounou

Essayez de passer par le profil, "inscription event".

----------


## Orkestra

Je n'ai rien qui ressemble à ça dans mon profil... Mais peut-être est-ce parce que mon compte n'est pas vérifié, maintenant que j'y pense.

Madgicsysteme, tu pourrais peut-être ajouter ce site à ta signature ? (ou tu attends d'avoir tout fini ?)  :;):

----------


## madgic

Il faudrait que je débloque la page pour ceux qui vienne de s'inscrire et que quand ils vont dessus, ça indique qu'il faut rentrer le code d'activation. Ca sera plus clair.

edit : c'est fait  :;): 

edit2 :

----------


## sebarnolds

Bien activé mon profil et j'ai pu m'inscrire à l'event. Il manque l'heure de début de l'event seulement  ::P:  Hormis le problème de compréhension lié à l'activation, je n'ai rencontré aucun soucis, beau boulot.

----------


## acdctabs

Il parait que ça part ce soir, mais on n'a pas l'heure !

----------


## madgic

C'est normal pour l'heure, c'est pas automatisé et je savais pas trop à quelle heure je serais dispo pour le lancer.

*Ca commence donc maintenant !*

Sinon j'ai fait quelques petites modifs suite à vos retours, merci beaucoup  :;):  Il reste quelques problèmes dont le plus gros est la déconnexion à intervalle régulier alors que normalement on doit rester connecter tout le temps (et ça ne me le fait pas en local).

----------


## Wulfstan

En potentielle amélioration, ça pourrait être bien que sur la page d'event le nom des membres à qui ont doit choisir des jeux soit un lien vers leur profil (mode fainéant).  ::): 

Edit : Oublions, je n'avais pas encore cliqué sur "Choisir jeux".

----------


## Supergounou

Jeux choisis pour La Chouette.  ::): 

Orkestra: tu veux piocher dans mon backlog Steam ou tu préfères une jolie (et courte) liste?

----------


## jopopoe

Moi j'ai pas reçu de mail pour activer mon compte  ::cry::

----------


## Orkestra

> Jeux choisis pour La Chouette. 
> 
> Orkestra: tu veux piocher dans mon backlog Steam ou tu préfères une jolie (et courte) liste?


J'ai fait le tour de ton compte steam mais il d'un côté (dans tes jeux) il indique 0h sur Mini Ghost, de l'autre (dans "joués récemment")  il indique 0.9h sur le même jeu donc je ne sais que penser.
J'allais te donner *Mini Ghost* et *Portal* mais du coup je me demande si c'est bien vrai que tu n'as jamais joué à Portal  ::P: 
Si ça te va, je mettrai la fiche à jour sur le site  :;): 




> Moi j'ai pas reçu de mail pour activer mon compte


Question évidente mais comme c'est là que c'est arrivé chez moi : tu as vérifié tes spams ?

----------


## Supergounou

Bizarre effectivement, Mini Ghost j'y ai joué cet aprem, et Portal il y a au moins 8 ans  ::P: 

Je m'occupe de te faire une petite liste dans la journée demain, ce sera plus simple.

----------


## Orkestra

Haha ok ! J'avais regardé la liste que tu avais préparée pour l'event précédent mais j'imagine qu'elle n'est plus tout à fait à jour non plus  ::P:

----------


## madgic

> Moi j'ai pas reçu de mail pour activer mon compte


Ton mail n'est pas passé (provisoirement d'après le site). C'est bizarre, ça bien marché pour une autre adresse en yahoo.fr plus tôt dans la journée. Je valide ton adresse, tu seras prêt pour le prochain event  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

(ouais j'avais vérifié mes spams Orkestra).

Du coup je peux pas m'inscrire à cet event test ? C'est clôturé ?

Pas de problème si c'est le cas hein, c'était juste pour le fun (et pour le test) mais je veux être sûr que j'ai pas raté un gros bouton "cliquez ici" !

En gros je clique sur l'onglet "events", j'arrive sur une page avec à gauche 'inscription event" (entre autres) mais quand je clique sur ce "inscription event" ça me ramène en home.

----------


## Supergounou

> Haha ok ! J'avais regardé la liste que tu avais préparée pour l'event précédent mais j'imagine qu'elle n'est plus tout à fait à jour non plus


En fait, si! Faut juste enlever In Between, Jotun, Mini Ghost donc, Ms. Splosion Man, et Submerged. Si c'est pas clair MP, je t'arrangerai ça  :;):

----------


## madgic

> (ouais j'avais vérifié mes spams Orkestra).
> 
> Du coup je peux pas m'inscrire à cet event test ? C'est clôturé ?
> 
> Pas de problème si c'est le cas hein, c'était juste pour le fun (et pour le test) mais je veux être sûr que j'ai pas raté un gros bouton "cliquez ici" !
> 
> En gros je clique sur l'onglet "events", j'arrive sur une page avec à gauche 'inscription event" (entre autres) mais quand je clique sur ce "inscription event" ça me ramène en home.


T'as pas raté de gros bouton. Après si quelqu'un veut te choisir les jeux je peux te rajouter et ça permettra de tester l'option  :;): 

Sinon c'est un bug, normalement tu dois avoir une page indiquant "Il n'y a pas d'inscription en cours pour le moment."

edit : à non c'était une autre erreur vu que t'as pas valider ton code (que je t'ai normalement envoyé par mp). Je l'ai corrigé et maintenant quand tu cliques pour t'inscrire, ça te renvoit sur l'écran de validation du code.

----------


## jopopoe

Pourquoi pas. J'ai mis ma liste à jour si quelqu'un veut se dévouer :

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

Edit : Je viens de rentrer le code, et j'ai le bon message "Il n'y a pas d'inscription en cours pour le moment."

----------


## Orkestra

> En fait, si! Faut juste enlever In Between, Jotun, Mini Ghost donc, Ms. Splosion Man, et Submerged. Si c'est pas clair MP, je t'arrangerai ça


Alors va pour
*I Have no Mouth and I Must Scream*
et
*Momodora : Reverie under the Moonlight*

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai choisi pour Madgic The Wolf Among Us (un excellent Telltale) et Her Story (très original et assez court). Deux jeux que j'ai bien aimés et qui devraient pouvoir passer en une semaine normale.

----------


## Orkestra

Et Jopopoe tu as été intégré à l'event et je t'ai sélectionné *Gunpoint* et *Grow Home* : deux jeux très courts mais que j'ai adorés !

Et merci à Frankymikey pour ta selection, je ne sais pas bien pourquoi tu as séché devant ma liste (j'ai l'impression de n'avoir aucun mauvais jeu dedans  ::P:  - edit : mais c'est vrai que j'ai pas fait l'effort de virer les trucs trop longs pour ce mini event :/) mais tu as bien choisi ! Bon, je suis occupé mercredi soir et je risque de partir en week-end prolongé jeudi soir, mais si le W.E. est annulé je devrais avoir le temps de finir *Shantae* et *Scanner Sombre*  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et merci à Frankymikey pour ta selection, je ne sais pas bien pourquoi tu as séché devant ma liste (j'ai l'impression de n'avoir aucun mauvais jeu dedans  - edit : mais c'est vrai que j'ai pas fait l'effort de virer les trucs trop longs pour ce mini event :/) mais tu as bien choisi ! Bon, je suis occupé mercredi soir et je risque de partir en week-end prolongé jeudi soir, mais si le W.E. est annulé je devrais avoir le temps de finir *Shantae* et *Scanner Sombre*


Je t'en prie.  :;): 
J'ai un peu séché sur le tag "Linux Unfinished" (?) et sur la présence d'au moins un jeu manifestement fini (Environmental Station Alpha, avec critique sur ton profil... peut-être un oubli, ou bien voulais-tu le refaire ?)... mais surtout sur le fait qu'il y avait finalement assez peu de jeu auxquels j'avais joué ou qui me parlaient immédiatement en terme de genre, qualité et durée. Content dans tous les cas si mon choix te donne satisfaction !

Et merci de ma part à Ronrout : *Firewatch* s'annonce super (et faisable dans la semaine), quant à *Transistor*, on va voir, mais il faudrait déjà que je me rappelle quand et pourquoi je l'avais acheté.  ::ninja::  En tout cas les critiques ont l'air excellentes.

Question en passant à madgic : sur la page "Valider jeux", j'ai un gros bouton sous Firewatch mais rien sous Transistor. Est-ce qu'on est censé valider le choix au départ, ou bien seulement une fois le jeu terminé ?

----------


## madgic

> sur la page "Valider jeux", j'ai un gros bouton sous Firewatch mais rien sous Transistor. Est-ce qu'on est censé valider le choix au départ, ou bien seulement une fois le jeu terminé ?


La validation est quand on a terminé un jeu.

Sinon clique sur Transistor  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci !

Autre remarque : sur la page event, les messages laissés par les uns aux autres lors de la sélection des jeux sont visibles par tous. Est-ce voulu ainsi ? Je n'ai dit du mal de personne dans le mien, mais il vaut mieux le savoir quand même.  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> Autre remarque : sur la page event, les messages laissés par les uns aux autres lors de la sélection des jeux sont visibles par tous. Est-ce voulu ainsi ? Je n'ai dit du mal de personne dans le mien, mais il vaut mieux le savoir quand même.


Oui c'est voulu. C'est pour reprendre l'idée des messages que l'on postait ici pour annoncer les jeux que l'on avait choisi avec souvent un petit commentaire avant que l'orga le rajoutait sur le google sheets et qui était donc visible par tout le monde.

D'ailleurs le mettre ici et sur le site est tout à fait possible, surtout que les balises sont les mêmes, il suffit de faire un copier/coller. Et le mettre ici permet aux autres (notamment au principal intéressé) de commenter les choix  :;): 

edit : je vais dormir, ne cassez pas tout  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Il était au courant Carnod que ça ne durait qu'une semaine ? J'ai déjà perdu 14% de mon temps de jeu vu que j'ai pas eu ma liste !

----------


## Supergounou

> Alors va pour
> *I Have no Mouth and I Must Scream*
> et
> *Momodora : Reverie under the Moonlight*


Parfait!  ::lol::

----------


## jopopoe

Merci Orkestra pour les jeux et merci Madgic pour le site !

Je m'y mets au plus vite  ::wub::

----------


## Hyeud

Deponia et Trine pour Ronrount. Qui a encore tous les fall Out à faire quelle chance  :Bave:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Deponia et Trine pour Ronrount. Qui a encore tous les fall Out à faire quelle chance


Mais oui ! Tous sauf le dernier, et comme je sais qu'à chaque fois j'y passerai un temps fou, j'ai du mal à les lancer. ^^

Merci pour Deponia et Trine, ce sont des titres avec de très bonnes critiques que j'aurais sans doute pourtant eu beaucoup mal à lancer par moi-même, let's go !  ::):

----------


## Cannes

L'event est toujours open? :D

----------


## madgic

> L'event est toujours open? :D


Pour l'event actuel, l'event est en cours et donc les inscriptions fermées.

Les inscription pour le premier vrai event devrait commencé mi avril, si tout ce passe bien pour ce mini-event, ce qui est pour l'instant plutôt le cas.

----------


## Cannes

Ok! En tout cas en s'inscrivant, j'ai reçu aucun mail.

----------


## madgic

> Ok! En tout cas en s'inscrivant, j'ai reçu aucun mail.


T'es en hotmail  ::|: 

Faut que je règle ce problème ou que je change de service pour l'envoi des mails...

----------


## Cannes

> T'es en hotmail 
> 
> Faut que je règle ce problème ou que je change de service pour l'envoi des mails...


Ah, ok haha. Je vais m'inscrire avec un autre mail si tu veux!

----------


## Wulfstan

C'est quand même dommage pour quelqu'un né au 21ème siècle d'utiliser une messagerie du 20ème siècle.  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> C'est quand même dommage pour quelqu'un né au 21ème siècle d'utiliser une messagerie du 20ème siècle.


C'est peut être sa messagerie poubelle. 

Mais alors il a utilisé sa messagerie poubelle pour s'inscrire sur le site  ::'(: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Cannes

> C'est peut être sa messagerie poubelle. 
> 
> Mais alors il a utilisé sa messagerie poubelle pour s'inscrire sur le site


Non, c'est juste que j'ai la flemme de changer de messagerie. :°

----------


## Paradox

> Non, c'est juste que j'ai la flemme de changer de messagerie. :°


C'est clair que si tu choisis ta messagerie en fonction du CEO de la compagnie.  ::ninja:: 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marissa_Mayer

----------


## acdctabs

Bon il y a quelqu'un pour me choisir mes jeux ?  ::P:

----------


## Orkestra

> Bon il y a quelqu'un pour me choisir mes jeux ?


Je viens de t'attribuer *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* et *A Story About My Uncle*  :;): 
C'est relativement court à priori !

----------


## Carnod

> Bon il y a quelqu'un pour me choisir mes jeux ?


Ouais désolé.

Weekendpaque/femmeenceinte/Newtaf.
Je fais ça des que je retrouve le lien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de t'attribuer *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* et *A Story About My Uncle* 
> C'est relativement court à priori !


Incroyable j'aurais choisi les même.

Hum..

----------


## acdctabs

Merci !

----------


## madgic

Tremblez !

Maintenant les admins peuvent vous supprimer. Si vous n'avez pas de message et n'avez pas encore participé à un event. Donc certains sont sauvés  ::siffle:: 

Sinon les admins peuvent rajouter et enlever des admins. Je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée mais ça m'évite, en gros fainéant, d'aller dans le base de données.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, terminé Scanner Sombre et l'épisode 2 de Life is Strange, je peux m'attaquer à ma sélection pour l'event. C'est parti pour Firewatch donc  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

Je confirme pour le boycott des adresses hotmail.
(et oui désolé, c'est bien mon adresse poubelle  ::ninja:: )

----------


## banditbandit

> C'est clair que si tu choisis ta messagerie en fonction du CEO de la compagnie. 
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marissa_Mayer


Conjoint	Zachary Bogue

Ça s'invente pas.  ::lol::

----------


## madgic

J'ai une piste pour hotmail et yahoo, ça va donc peut-être être réglé. 

En attendant je valide les adresses à la main pour celles qui passe pas à moins que vous préférez me donner une autre adresse. Kulfy, ton adresse et validé et t'as reçu un mp. Et pour Cannes ne fait pas genre de ne pas l'avoir reçu sur ta nouvelle adresse, j'ai des preuves  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

> J'ai une piste pour hotmail et yahoo, ça va donc peut-être être réglé. 
> 
> En attendant je valide les adresses à la main pour celles qui passe pas à moins que vous préférez me donner une autre adresse. Kulfy, ton adresse et validé et t'as reçu un mp. Et pour Cannes ne fait pas genre de ne pas l'avoir reçu sur ta nouvelle adresse, j'ai des preuves


On le trouve où le lien de ton site pour l'event ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai une piste pour hotmail et yahoo, ça va donc peut-être être réglé.


Je suis interesse de connaitre la raison si jamais tu trouves.

----------


## madgic

J'ai fini mon premier jeu : Her story !

J'ai trouvé ça bien mais sans plus. Vous pouvez voir mon commentaire sur le site  ::siffle:: 




> Je suis interesse de connaitre la raison si jamais tu trouves.


Malheureusement ça pas marché... C'était des champs MX à rajouter dans les DNS. Un collègue me l'a conseillé et sur le service d'envoi de mail (Mailgun) aussi. Ca peut éviter certaines erreurs. Mais pas celles là.

----------


## Orkestra

> On le trouve où le lien de ton site pour l'event ?


On attend que La Chouette mette l'OP à jour  :Tap: 

(sinon c'est ici)

----------


## La Chouette

Maieuh, on peut même plus être fainéant  ::O: 

Pour ma part, j'ai commencé Jamestown. Cinq niveaux, obligé de faire les 3 premiers en difficile pour débloquer le quatrième et obligé de faire les 4 premiers en légendaire pour débloquer le cinquième... je trouve ça dommage.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour ma part, j'ai commencé Jamestown. Cinq niveaux, obligé de faire les 3 premiers en difficile pour débloquer le quatrième et obligé de faire les 4 premiers en légendaire pour débloquer le cinquième... je trouve ça dommage.


Sérieux? Mince je ne me souviens pas du tout de ça, désolé. Peut-être des DLC? Y a pas les crédits si tu termines tout en facile?

----------


## Cannes

Comme je peux pas participer, quelqu'un peut me choisir 2 jeux a faire pendant les vacances ?  ::siffle::  (mon vrai BLAEO)

----------


## Supergounou

> (mon BLAEO


 :^_^:

----------


## Cannes

Oh merde. (c'est bon :d)

----------


## maxtidus10

O: j'ai raté le mini event #tristesse

----------


## Wulfstan

> Comme je peux pas participer, quelqu'un peut me choisir 2 jeux a faire pendant les vacances ?  (mon BLAEO


*Good Boy Next Door* et *Blind Love* !

J'ai terminé *Trine* sinon, voici la preuve. Ce fut une bonne expérience : le jeu est magnifique une fois les options graphiques poussées à fond, les mélodies sont splendides et restent dans la tête, le gameplay pas prise de tête (même s'il faut rester un minimum concentré pour trouver tous les secrets), bonne pioche Hyeud !

Edit : *Antichamber* et *Orwell* seraient deux bons jeux courts pour tes vacances ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Sérieux? Mince je ne me souviens pas du tout de ça, désolé. Peut-être des DLC? Y a pas les crédits si tu termines tout en facile?


C'est bon, je l'ai fini quand même, mais je trouve ça stupide comme fonctionnement.

Du coup, fini le jeu, le jeu est sympa, je comprends pas du tout l'intérêt du dernier vaisseau qu'on peut débloquer, y a de bons combats de boss, par contre non seulement faut finir les niveaux dans une certaine difficulté pour finir le jeu (dans ce cas, pourquoi proposer les difficultés précédentes ?), mais en plus le dernier niveau est immonde puisque c'est le seul qui comporte des obstacles. Des blocs qui bougent, d'autres non, des spawners d'ennemis, bref, c'est le bordel. Et quand tu meurs, tu perds ta barre de vaunt (qui donne temporairement un bouclier à l'utilisation), du coup si le machin te respawne dans le piège qui t'a tué, t'es bon pour perdre trois vies avant de t'en dépêtrer. Après, j'irais pas jusqu'à dire que le jeu est mauvais, il est même assez agréable. Mais bon sang, y a des décisions qui mériteraient des claques. Ah, et devoir reconfigurer mes touches à chaque fois que je relance le jeu, c'est bien gonflant aussi. 6/10.

EDIT: oublié la preuve



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Cannes

Merci Ronrount jvais commencer par Orwell  ::wub::

----------


## Flad

> On attend que La Chouette mette l'OP à jour 
> 
> (sinon c'est ici)


Jsuis inscrit  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

> Jsuis inscrit


Bravo. Il te manque juste un binôme pour te choisir des jeux.  ::P:

----------


## jopopoe

Moi je viens de commencer Grow Home, et après des débuts déstabilisants je dois avouer que le jeu est très plaisant (et dépaysant en diable). Bon comme d'hab' je joue en mode collectionneur compulsif ce qui fait que je prend le temps de fouiller un peu partout et que ma progression n'est pas des plus rapide, mais c'est clairement une bonne surprise pour l'instant.

----------


## Orkestra

Steam me dit que j'y ai joué 5.6h (à Grow Home) mais je pense que ça m'a en fait pris un petit peu moins de temps que ça de trouver 99 cristaux (sur 100).
Malheureusement il n'y a pas d'indice pour les trouver donc à part refouiller tout le jeu pour trouver le dernier cristal,... Du coup je me suis arrêté après ça, mais c'était chouette  ::): 

De mon côté j'ai commencé (et bien avancé) *Shantae & The Pirate's Curse* et pour le moment je lui trouve les mêmes qualités qu'à son grand frère (_Risky's Revenge_) un petit peu améliorée mais aussi les mêmes défauts malheureusement. Ca reste un jeu très fun, au scénario un peu con-con mais sympathique, mais je trouve la mise en scène de l'univers un peu simple. Le fait que tout soit séparé en niveaux ne donne pas le même plaisir d'exploration que pour un Metroidvania classique, et le jeu souffre d'un défaut qui m'agace beaucoup : les ennemis qui apparaissent juste quand on arrive sur eux ! Pour le reste, le personnage répond bien, c'est un plaisir de se battre à coup de queue de cheval ( ::ninja:: ) et les boss sont plutôt réussis.

Je ferais un retour plus détaillé quand j'aurais terminé ...  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Le fait que tout soit séparé en niveaux ne donne pas le même plaisir d'exploration que pour un Metroidvania classique


C'est le truc qui m'a le plus dérangé dans le jeu, d'autant que le level design de Risky's Revenge était très bon. Par contre j'aime beaucoup le côté "simplet" de l'univers!

----------


## Carnod

J'ai commencé stories untold.

ça cartonne. j'ai même eu peur. Je devrais pouvoir le finir à un moment (je sais pas quand encore encore)

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'avance tranquillement sur "Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons". Je sais pourquoi j'avais arrêté le jeu, ça me gonfle quand tu meurs de te retaper les mêmes trucs inutiles ^^
Le jeu n'est pas mauvais c'est juste que c'est chiant de se taper les mêmes cinématiques plusieurs fois quand tu meurs parce que c'était pas très clair ce qu'il fallait faire.

----------


## Supergounou

Normalement, t'es pas sensé mourir dans ce jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Que veux-tu, j'ai perdu ma dextérité avec l'âge  ::(:

----------


## sebarnolds

Pas au top au niveau technique Firewatch. Quelques plantages et des freezes. Ca semble aller mieux en passant sur la version beta...

----------


## Baalim

> Pas au top au niveau technique Firewatch. Quelques plantages et des freezes. Ca semble aller mieux en passant sur la version beta...


Étrange. J'ai pas rencontré le moindre bug sur ma config.

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai un petit soucis, je me suis inscrit hier sur le site, et je n'ai depuis reçu aucun mail de confirmation même en regardant dans les spams.

----------


## acdctabs

C'est envoyé par courrier postal. Faut être patient, c'est une version beta encore.

----------


## madgic

> C'est envoyé par courrier postal. Faut être patient, c'est une version beta encore.


Et faut que tu payes le timbre aussi  ::ninja:: 

Je viens de regarder, t'es en yahoo (je savais même plus que ça existait  ::ninja::  ) donc c'est pour ça, ça passe pas, comme pour les adresses en hotmail. Les gmail et free passent bien par contre. Je te validerai ton adresse dans la journée.

----------


## Flad

> Moi j'avance tranquillement sur "Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons". Je sais pourquoi j'avais arrêté le jeu, ça me gonfle quand tu meurs de te retaper les mêmes trucs inutiles ^^
> Le jeu n'est pas mauvais c'est juste que c'est chiant de se taper les mêmes cinématiques plusieurs fois quand tu meurs parce que c'était pas très clair ce qu'il fallait faire.


Oula, je l'ai fait dans le cadre d'un event backlog et je vois mal comment on peut mourir en fait.



> Normalement, t'es pas sensé mourir dans ce jeu


Oui voilà, +1

----------


## acdctabs

Ben genre quand tu es dans l'eau et qu'avec le petit frere faut s'accrocher au dos du grand, j'ai mis 4/5 essais à comprendre.
Quand tu voles avec le truc fabriqué, une fois que les oiseaux m'ont détruit le truc je pensais qu'il fallait atterir au plus tot alors qu'il fallait continuer à zigzaguer.

Je ne dis pas que je suis mort 20 fois, mais c'est comme quand tu rates un QTE au remake de Tomb Raider, ça me gonfle de me taper 4 cinématiques car j'ai pas appuyé sur le bon bouton / pas compris ce que le jeu attendais.

----------


## Paradox

> Ben genre quand tu es dans l'eau et qu'avec le petit frere faut s'accrocher au dos du grand, j'ai mis 4/5 essais à comprendre.
> Quand tu voles avec le truc fabriqué, une fois que les oiseaux m'ont détruit le truc je pensais qu'il fallait atterir au plus tot alors qu'il fallait continuer à zigzaguer.
> 
> Je ne dis pas que je suis mort 20 fois, mais c'est comme quand tu rates un QTE au remake de Tomb Raider, ça me gonfle de me taper 4 cinématiques car j'ai pas appuyé sur le bon bouton / pas compris ce que le jeu attendais.


Oui, c'est pas le choix de game design le plus judicieux du jeu...

----------


## maxtidus10

> Et faut que tu payes le timbre aussi 
> 
> Je viens de regarder, t'es en yahoo (je savais même plus que ça existait  ) donc c'est pour ça, ça passe pas, comme pour les adresses en hotmail. Les gmail et free passent bien par contre. Je te validerai ton adresse dans la journée.


Mais euh^^ sinon j'ai la même adresse axtement mais avec @gmail.com à la fin si tu veux me la changer.

Oui parce que je tourne ac 4 adresses mail sur des sites différents pour faire simple  ::P:

----------


## madgic

> Mais euh^^ sinon j'ai la même adresse axtement mais avec @gmail.com à la fin si tu veux me la changer.


Je l'ai changé, tu dois avoir reçu un mail  :;): 

Sinon j'ai corrigé un bug plutôt embêtant. Quand on valide un jeu on peut mettre un commentaire. On peut ensuite modifier ce commentaire, il y a un bouton pour cela qui remplace "valider le jeu" Quand cliquait sur ce bouton, ça effaçait le commentaire  :Facepalm:

----------


## acdctabs

Rien à voir avec l'event mais j'ai enfin tous les succès à Mini Metro !
Je pense que les dernières mises à jour y sont pour beaucoup (jeu + équilibré). J'avais le succès à Aukland qui m'échappait jusque là et je l'ai enfin eu  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Étrange. J'ai pas rencontré le moindre bug sur ma config.


Pourtant, généralement, j'échappe aux problèmes techniques. Ici, un rapide tour sur le forum donnait l'indication de tester la version beta de steam pour éviter le soucis.

----------


## Supergounou

Au fait, il se termine quand l'event? Je suis quasi à la fin de Momodora 3 mais j'ai l'impression de passer à côté de beaucoup de secrets: soit il me reste du temps, et je fouille à mort quitte à ne pas jouer à mon second jeu, soit l'event est quasi fini et je rush le jeu pour l'honneur.

----------


## madgic

> Au fait, il se termine quand l'event? Je suis quasi à la fin de Momodora 3 mais j'ai l'impression de passer à côté de beaucoup de secrets: soit il me reste du temps, et je fouille à mort quitte à ne pas jouer à mon second jeu, soit l'event est quasi fini et je rush le jeu pour l'honneur.


Il se déroulera de lundi soir à dimanche soir, c'est à dire du 02/04/2018 au 08/04/2018 (description de l'event, dernière ligne).

----------


## Orkestra

Ca y est, j'ai terminé *Shantae and The Pirate's Curse*, et mon avis reste globalement identique à ce que j'en disais hier :




> [...]Je lui trouve les mêmes qualités qu'à son grand frère (_Risky's Revenge_) un petit peu améliorée mais aussi les mêmes défauts malheureusement. Ca reste un jeu très fun, au scénario un peu con-con mais sympathique, mais je trouve la mise en scène de l'univers un peu simple. Le fait que tout soit séparé en niveaux ne donne pas le même plaisir d'exploration que pour un Metroidvania classique, et le jeu souffre d'un défaut qui m'agace beaucoup : les ennemis qui apparaissent juste quand on arrive sur eux ! Pour le reste, le personnage répond bien, c'est un plaisir de se battre à coup de queue de cheval () et les boss sont plutôt réussis.


J'ai obtenu une fin qui n'est pas la "vraie" fin, je suppose. Le jeu me demandait clairement d'aller reparcourir le monde à la recherche de 10 "portions" de magie que je n'avais pas trouvés (sur 20 en tout !) et ça ne m'intéressait franchement pas.
À mon avis le jeu souffre vraiment de son découpage en niveaux qui rend l'agencement global du monde moins clair que dans un metroidvania classique et n'aide pas particulièrement à se remémorer où peuvent se trouver des endroits que l'on n'avait pas pu explorer auparavant. On est parfois obligé d'aller revisiter des niveaux parcourus précédemment mais j'ai à chaque fois trouvé ça un peu forcé et par moment pas clair du tout de savoir où je devais aller. Sachant qu'il s'agit donc principalement de revisiter des niveaux en extérieurs qui sont, je trouve, une plaie à parcourir... Dans les points positifs tout de même, les donjons (un par île) sont plutôt bien pensés et agréables à visiter de même, encore une fois, que la plupart des boss sont chouettes à combattre (sauf toi, Dargon, je te hais !). 

Au final je ressors de ce _Shantae_ avec un avis mi-figue mi-raisin plus ou moins similaire à ce que j'avais ressenti en terminant _Risky's Revenge_ (désolé Supergounou... Je crois que la série n'est pas faite pour moi  ::P: )
Disons 12 ou 13/20.

La preuve :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Supergounou

Merci pour ta réponse madgicsysteme  :;): 




> (désolé Supergounou... Je crois que la série n'est pas faite pour moi )


 ::'(:

----------


## Orkestra

Enfin je me laisserai peut-être quand même tenter par le dernier (d'autant qu'il a l'air très joli) le jour où je tomberai dessus à vil prix, ça reste des jeux assez funs malgré leurs défauts  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Là je suis beaucoup moins optimiste que toi, il ne me fait pas du tout envie ce 4ème épisode: déjà je le trouve très laid (comme quoi...), mais je crois que le monde a encore été plus cloisonné que dans The Pirate's Curse.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu y retrouveras exactement le même défaut de design, et le facteur "flemme de parcourir à nouveau les niveaux de gauche à droite en les ratissant avec les nouvelles compétences" est indéniable. Mais comme tu dis, malgré ce bémol sur le côté metroidvania, ça reste très fun à jouer, et pour le coup je suis vraiment conquis par le lissage graphique de _Half-Genie Hero_. Pour quelqu'un sensible au charme de la série, cela me semble tout à fait valoir 6-7 heures et quelques euros. 
Content que tu n'aies pas passé un trop mauvais moment sur _Pirate's Curse_ en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> *Momodora: Reverie Under The Moonlight* (2016)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...eb.600x338.jpg
> 
> Metroid-lite.
> 
> Techniquement très mignon, émotionnellement très poétique. Momodora 4 est un Metroid-like plutôt classique, mais néanmoins plutôt bon. Les 5h que j'ai passé dessus étaient très agréables, malgré un côté un peu simpliste dans le level design et le gameplay. Mais attention, qui dit simpliste ne veut pas dire mauvais, et encore moins facile! J'ai débuté le jeu directement en difficile, me disant "je connais le genre par cœur, je vais rouler sur le jeu", et 5 écrans plus tard je relançais une nouvelle partie en normal, déjà bien plus adapté à mon niveau.
> 
> En fait, je pense que c'est un jeu qui se prêterait très bien aux néophytes du genre: je n'ai pas joué en facile, mais j'imagine qu'il devient assez abordable, et parce que le jeu est court et assez linéaire (impossible de se perdre), je me dis qu'il peut être une formidable porte d'entrée pour ceux qui souhaiteraient découvrir les Metroid-like sans forcément se pencher sur les trucs velus de barbus.
> ...


Merci pour ce choix Orkestra, depuis le temps que je devais y jouer  :;): 

Proof: 

Spoiler Alert! 


https://tof.cx/images/2018/04/06/0fd...ad4529edf3.png

----------


## La Chouette

Fini Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken

Le jeu est sympa. Les combats sont cools, les musiques sont vraiment top (quoique ça mériterait parfois plus de diversité), les phases en jetpack fonctionnent bien et sont agréables à jouer. Bon, par contre, les puzzles à ascenseurs, caisses et cartes clés, il y en a beaucoup trop, de plus en plus longs, avec beaucoup d'allers-retour chiants. A part ça, c'était un bon jeu, que j'ai beaucoup apprécié. 7/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Supergounou

Cool que tu aies apprécié  ::): 

Je trouve que ce jeu est bien trop sous-estimé, même si c'est vrai qu'en regardant des screens on dirait limite un jeu flash.

----------


## Wulfstan

Hop ! J'ai terminé *Deponia*, voici la preuve.

Je n'ai pas fait énormément de point & click dans ma vie avant *Deponia*, *Ben There, Dan That!* & *Time Gentlemen, Please!* qui étaient simples, courts et complètement disjonctés, et *The Silent Age*, un très bon concept saupoudré d'un couche point & click assez simple. Du coup cela m'a permis de faire le point sur le genre. Le jeu a une patte graphique sympa, le premier acte est assez riche, avec un certain nombre de lieux, d'objets et de buts avec lesquels se divertir, ce qui évite au joueur d'être acculé au mur et d'avoir à essayer tout sur tout. Enfin ça c'était jusqu'à ce que je bloque pendant plus d'une heure vers la fin du dit acte sur un détail à la con et que je me rabatte vers une solution en ligne pour continuer d'avancer (

Spoiler Alert! 


pas vu le petit bout de plateforme en plus chez Gizmo sur une des trois pièces à alterner avec le levier

). Et c'est là que je me suis dit que je n'étais pas fait pour le genre. J'ai quand même continué. Mais pas de bol, le deuxième acte était plutôt faible, par rapport au premier, tout comme le troisième (avec des associations et des actions de plus en plus tirées par les cheveux) qui en plus est très verbeux, alors qu'on se fiche assez du devenir du personnage qu'on incarne vu que c'est un gars ultra-égoïste, paresseux, etc. pour lequel on éprouve aucun attachement. Ce qui m'a laissé une impression assez mitigée du jeu.

Je retiendrai donc principalement la première (grosse) partie qui m'a permis de m'éclater jusqu'à ce que je sois bloqué, et puis c'est tout. Le jeu ne développe malheureusement pas assez son monde et ses personnages pour que je fasse fi de mon sentiment nouvellement découvert face au genre et continue avec les suites.

Sinon, des mini-events de ce genre-là une semaine sur deux entre les événements qui se déroulent sur un mois, ça serait sympa.  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

Ah moi j'ai adoré Déponia, j'ai adoré le personnage ^^

----------


## Orkestra

> Merci pour ce choix Orkestra, depuis le temps que je devais y jouer 
> 
> Proof: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/04/06/0fd...ad4529edf3.png


Ben depuis le temps que je dois y jouer moi même...  ::P: 
Bon, je l'ai mis dans ma liste pour le "ABC Challenge" que je me suis fixé, donc normalement ça ne tardera plus trop trop longtemps ! Content que ça t'aies plu !

----------


## Hyeud

http://steamcommunity.com/id/hyeud/s...0/achievements

*Layers of fear*

D'un coté, le jeu est extrêmement bien réussi, ce sont les maitres de la peur et de l'angoisse, quelques jumps-scares inutiles mais la flippe est là. Ma déception vient du manque d'énigme, on est plus face à un simwalk, certes superbe, que face à un point and click. Trop de tiroirs à ouvrir aussi. Un grand bravo à l'équipe technique, l'ambiance graphique est vraiment flippante et l'ambiance musicale, amagad, même quand il se passe rien tu te chies dessus comme un malade.

Du coup je vais attaquer le DLC qui est plus court et essayer de voir toutes les fins, Orwell ce sera pour une autre fois.

Par contre je ne comprends pas trop comment est calculé la longueur du jeu sur HLTBG. Ils disent 4h et 10h pour completionnist, j'ai mis 8h pour le faire normalement, j'ai pas été spécialement lent, je suis même allé un peu plus vite sur les 2 derniers chapitres, finir ce jeu en 4 heures pour la 1ère fois, faut vraiment foncer tête baissée, sans rien fouiller et sans rien lire.

Merci Madgic, et pour le choix de jeu et pour le site qui fonctionne à merveille.

@Ronrount : désolé que Deponia t'aies déplu, n'essaye surtout pas the whispered world. Mais si tu veux réessayer dans le genre, je te conseille les 2 premiers broken sword, pas trop de truc insensé dedans, pas trop verbeux et le héros très drôle et fin (georges stubbart for the win), ainsi que The book of unwritten tales, mais je ne sais pas s'il a été traduit en français.

----------


## Wulfstan

> @Ronrount : désolé que Deponia t'aies déplu, n'essaye surtout pas the whispered world. Mais si tu veux réessayer dans le genre, je te conseille les 2 premiers broken sword, pas trop de truc insensé dedans, pas trop verbeux et le héros très drôle et fin (georges stubbart for the win), ainsi que The book of unwritten tales, mais je ne sais pas s'il a été traduit en français.


Il ne m'a pas complètement déplu, je me suis bien amusé sur la première moitié du jeu, et puis ce n'est pas ta faute si je l'ai acheté. Il faut bien le dégraisser ce backlog !  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

*Grow Home* fini, à 100% !

Après des débuts douloureux dus à la maniabilité un peu "flottante" (toi aussi Georgie... euh pardon, je m'égare) et aux graphismes qui ressemblent à un mélange du premier Alone in the Dark et d'un prototype de jeu non finalisé, ben on s'éclate pas mal.
On apprécie la liberté de pouvoir relier les éléments du décor un peu comme on veut, on admire notre œuvre un peu foutraque mais plutôt enchanteresse, et de fil en aiguille on se surprend à finir le jeu à fond parce que ça n'est ni trop pénible ni trop répétitif (sauf les 2/3 derniers succès).
C'est original, joli, et plutôt bien calibré.

Une bonne pioche, malgré quelques problèmes de caméra qui ne viennent pas vraiment ternir le plaisir.

14/20

----------


## madgic

Il reste une journée pour finir vos jeux  :;): 

Sur les 11 participants, La Chouette et Ronrount ont finis leurs 2 jeux, 5 participants ont finis 1 jeux et 4 aucun.

----------


## Cannes

Du coup j'ai fait *Orwell* que Ronrount m'a suggéré. 

Je sais pas quoi dire, ça va partir en article dans les chaumières de mon blog ça. Mais en gros, jouez y. C'est bon.

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai terminé *Scanner Sombre* en un petit peu moins de deux heures et heureusement que je savais que le jeu était court sans quoi je l'aurais certainement laissé tombé en chemin.

Comme la plupart de celles et ceux qui se sont intéressés au jeu, je suppose, c'est la patte graphique inhabituelle qui m'a attiré vers _Scanner Sombre_ et c'est malheureusement la seule chose que je retiendrai du jeu...

Il s'agit en effet d'un _walking simulator_ tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique : on marche, point. Que j'ai trouvé l'histoire sans intérêt est à la limite relativement anecdotique puisque je vois mal comment les trois phrases dispersées ça et là au cours des deux heures de jeu pourraient être un moteur suffisant pour pousser qui que ce soit a avancer dans le jeu. 
Reste donc l'exploration, la découverte de cet univers souterrain que l'on scanne au fur et à mesure qu'on progresse ? Bof... Passé les premières minutes de jeu, on active le scan automatique et on avance, tout droit, dans des environnements qui se ressemblent tous (forcément...) et qui finissent donc par lasser. Le problème c'est que, puisque j'avancais tout droit sans réfléchir, je n'ai jamais eu la sensation d'explorer et j'en suis venu à me demander ce que je foutais là et à quoi bon faire tout ça*.

En même temps, le gimmick de scanner les décors pour faire apparaître murs et chemins est bien sympa mais il faut bien dire qu'il rend le jeu difficilement lisible. D'où, j'imagine, sa relative linéarité. "Relative", parce qu'en arrivant vers la fin du jeu on a tout de même l'occasion de chercher notre chemin dans deux zones un peu plus labyrinthiques... et dans lesquelles j'ai pesté contre la lisibilité du jeu à tourner en rond sans réussir à trouver un indice visuel pour comprendre où était le chemin.

Au final j'ai l'impression d'avoir joué à une démo technique plutôt qu'à un vrai jeu. Si vous avez vu le trailer, le jeu n'a à mon avis pas grand chose de plus à offrir mais si vous voulez vraiment en voir plus je vous conseille de vous contenter d'un _Let's Play_... Vraiment une grosse déception...

* Oui, je sais, le "scénario" essaye d'expliquer ce qu'on fout dans cette grotte, mais je me permet de trouver ça très peu convaincant...

La preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 






*Edit :* Madgicsysteme, j'ai totalement foiré mon copier-coller de ma "preuve" sur le site (j'ai copié tout mon texte  :Facepalm:  ) et à priori je ne peux plus éditer...

----------


## Cannes

Je sais pas comment t'as fait pour le finir, j'ai beau être un fan de walking simulator, ça m'a tapé sur le système. J'avais du mal à comprendre ce qui se passait.

----------


## Orkestra

J'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre comment il peut avoir autant d'évaluations positives sur steam...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ah zut j'avais même pas vu qu'il y avait un event en cours...

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai eu une semaine un peu différente de ce que je pensais, me reste 30 minutes de jeu à peu près je crois pour finir mon jeu. Je ne sais pas à quelle heure je rentre ce soir, au pire je le termine vers 1h du mat ^^

----------


## madgic

> Edit : Madgicsysteme, j'ai totalement foiré mon copier-coller de ma "preuve" sur le site (j'ai copié tout mon texte  ) et à priori je ne peux plus éditer...


C'est réglé  :;): 

Et pour les autres si ça vous arrive, envoyer un message aux admins  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

De mon côté, malgré une sélection sympa, c'est l'échec qui s'annonce : tout simplement passé une semaine de merde, et pas eu le courage de gober Firewatch en une bouchée en un demi-week-end (Transistor me paraissant plus long). Ce ne sera donc pas pour ce soir, mais ce n'est que partie remise : ils sont installés et bien au chaud dans la liste des favoris.  :;):

----------


## Carnod

j'ens uis au dernier chapitre de stories untold. Je sais pas si 'jaurais le temps aujourd'hui, mais peut être que oui :D

Sinon scanner sombre c'est top, mais c'est peut être parce que les walking sim ça me fait chier. La c'est joli.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'étais parti tout le week-end, mais à priori, il me reste assez de temps pour terminer Firewatch. Je vous dit ça d'ici la fin de la soirée  ::P: 

Et je confirme pour Scanner Sombre, c'est quand même sympa que 30 minutes max, après ça devient lourd.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voilà, terminé : https://steamcommunity.com/id/sebarn.../achievements/. Par contre, le site est mort (erreur 504) donc je ne sais pas aller valider dessus.

Mon retour :



> Terminé à l'instant Firewatch. Très bonne histoire et dialogues, mais les déplacements sont un peu longuets. Un peu déçu par la fin aussi. Je recommande quand même aux amateurs de walking simulator


Evidemment, c'est un peu court maintenant pour commencer et terminer Ceville  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et le site est revenu  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

Gunpoint fini à 00:03, ça compte ?  :Facepalm:

----------


## acdctabs

Validé  ::):  J'ai galéré à trouver une preuve mais le jeu ne s'y prettais pas. Je l'ai fini à 23h57 ^^ (et refini  pour faire une capture de merde car des que tu appuies sur une touche il coupe le générique ...)

----------


## madgic

Et voilà, l'event est terminé  :;): 

Alors qu'est ce que vous en pensez du site ? Est ce qu'il est prêt à remplacer le google sheet ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Pas eu de soucis de mon côté, c'est du bon boulot !

----------


## jopopoe

Idem j'ai trouvé ça très très bien. C'est pratique, accessible, ergonomique bref que du bon !

----------


## acdctabs

Ça fonctionne  ::): 
On a gagné quoi ?  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Et voilà, l'event est terminé 
> 
> Alors qu'est ce que vous en pensez du site ? Est ce qu'il est prêt à remplacer le google sheet ?


Ca fonctionne bien, on peut voir les preuves/retours des gens en cliquant sur les jeux finis, c'est du beau boulot.

EDIT : petits détails auxquels j'ai pensé : des stats sur la page de l'event (nombre de participants, de jeux finis), possibilité de voir les events auxquels les gens ont participé en se rendant sur leur profil.

----------


## madgic

> Ca fonctionne bien, on peut voir les preuves/retours des gens en cliquant sur les jeux finis, c'est du beau boulot.
> 
> EDIT : petits détails auxquels j'ai pensé : des stats sur la page de l'event (nombre de participants, de jeux finis), possibilité de voir les events auxquels les gens ont participé en se rendant sur leur profil.


Les stats sont prévus  :;): 

Et en plus de ce que tu as dits, des stats par jeux : pour tel jeu, combien de fois il a été donné, fini, la note moyenne et les commentaires de ceux qui l'ont finis.

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viendrais vous rejoindre que je sentirais ma motivation à finir mes jeux baissés. Depuis le premier event, j'ai retrouvé la motivation et j'ai fini tout ce que j'ai acheté depuis  ::): .

----------


## Hyeud

> j'ai fini tout ce que j'ai acheté depuis .


C'est dégueulasse de pavoiser ainsi face à tous ces handicapés du backlog, ça serait comme dire à Phillipe Croizon : "t'es pas cap d'aller en angleterre à la nage..."

----------


## Clydopathe

En même temps j'ai pas acheté beaucoup de trucs.

Le but de mon propos étant de dire que c'est ce fameux topic qui m'a bien motivé! On y crois les canards!

----------


## Hyeud

Ouais c'est ça genre tu avais des bons sentiments  ::ninja::

----------


## Carnod

> Et voilà, l'event est terminé 
> 
> Alors qu'est ce que vous en pensez du site ? Est ce qu'il est prêt à remplacer le google sheet ?


Super pour moi. Achement mieux qu'une google sheet. Bon vu que j'ai pas pu choisir de jeu pour mon binome, j'ai pas pu tester. Mais pour le reste j'ai bien compris.

Désolé acdctabs pour le faux départ, mais bon le weekend de paques c'était pas le mieux pour commencer.

----------


## acdctabs

Pas de soucis. Ce toute façon ça n'aurait pas changé grand chose je crois pour être honnête.

----------


## Wulfstan

Le site est très bien fait, et toute cette automatisation permet de retirer un gros poids du dos de l'organisateur. Bien joué !

----------


## acdctabs

Il n'y a plus qu'à se faire sponsorises par la rédac pour le prochain event  ::):  Il faut attirer les géants verts  ::P:

----------


## Galgu

Me tarde le prochain event  ::lol::  qui peut/va l'officialiser ?

----------


## madgic

> Me tarde le prochain event  qui peut/va l'officialiser ?


On est 3 admins (Evilblacksheep, Orkestra et moi). Faut qu'on trouve un thème, qu'on écrive un petit texte de présentation et on ouvrira les inscriptions dans plus ou moins 1 semaine pour laisser une quinzaine de jour pour s'inscrire comme pour les précédents events.

----------


## Ruvon

Et La Chouette, elle pue du bec ?

----------


## madgic

> Et La Chouette, elle pue du bec ?


Je lui est proposée mais elle a refusée car elle a dit qu'elle serait très peu présente et donc que se serait inutile qu'elle soit admin.

Sinon je suis content que vous trouvez le site chouette  ::siffle::

----------


## madgic

Les hotmail marchent à nouveau  :;): 

J'ai juste contacter le support.

----------


## Paradox

> Je lui est proposée mais elle a refusée car elle a dit qu'elle serait très peu présente et donc que se serait inutile qu'elle soit admin.
> 
> Sinon je suis content que vous trouvez le site chouette


Elle viendra pus.  :Emo: 

On perd encore une camarade.  :Emo:

----------


## Hyeud

Etudiant la chouette je crois, donc soit il bloque une fac, soit il jette de cailloux dans la gueule de ceux qui bloquent, soit il s'en branle et est parti en voyage  :Indeed:

----------


## La Chouette

> Etudiant la chouette je crois, donc soit il bloque une fac, soit il jette de cailloux dans la gueule de ceux qui bloquent, soit il s'en branle et est parti en voyage


Ou alors j'ai juste 80 maladies digestives, 30 maladies hépatiques et 40 maladies respiratoires à apprendre pour un partiel d'anatomie pathologique. Au choix.

----------


## Supergounou

Les étudiants doivent étudier maintenant?  ::o: 
Tout se perd ma bonne dame.

----------


## Hyeud

> Ou alors j'ai juste 80 maladies digestives, 30 maladies hépatiques et 40 maladies respiratoires à apprendre pour un partiel d'anatomie pathologique. Au choix.


150 c'est à peine plus qu'apprendre tous les emplacements des Sanctuaires dans Zelda Breath of the Wild, facile  :B):

----------


## madgic

> Ou alors j'ai juste 80 maladies digestives, 30 maladies hépatiques et 40 maladies respiratoires à apprendre pour un partiel d'anatomie pathologique. Au choix.


Avant de finir la fin de ta phrases, j'ai cru que tu avais 80 maladies digestives, 30 maladies hépatiques et 40 maladies respiratoires  ::lol:: 

et que ça faisait un peu beaucoup

----------


## Carnod

> Avant de finir la fin de ta phrases, j'ai cru que tu avais 80 maladies digestives, 30 maladies hépatiques et 40 maladies respiratoires 
> 
> et que ça faisait un peu beaucoup


ça correspondrait pas mal avec les voyages potentils dans des pays pauvre.

----------


## Supergounou

En ce moment je me prépare pour la prochaine édition: je télécharge et lance 10mn tous les jeux Steam que je possède mais que j'ai fait sur d'autres plateformes (genre Portal qu'on m'avait proposé pour le mini-event). Comme ça je me retrouverai avec une belle liste Steam à jour et complètement utilisable pour l'event, puisque si Steam affiche même 0,1h de jeu, ça veut dire que j'y ai déjà joué.

Malin n'est-ce pas?  :^_^:

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'utilise le tag unfinished de BLAEO, plus simple ^^

----------


## madgic

Les inscriptions au prochain event sont ouvertes : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpa.../event/animaux




> Il y a un an, Evilblacksheep a organisée le premier backlog event. C'est donc en son honneur que le thème de ce cinquième event est consacré aux animaux.
> 
> Vous avez jusqu'au 31 avril au soir pour vous inscrire et tout le mois de mai pour faire vos jeux.


Venez nombreux pour battre les records des précédents events  :;): 

Si vous avez des questions, il y a une FAQ et vous pouvez envoyer un message aux admins en cas de problème.

----------


## acdctabs

Inscrit !  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Moi j'utilise le tag unfinished de BLAEO, plus simple ^^


Vu la complexité de l'inscription à BLAEO, je suis vraiment pas sûr que ce soit plus simple  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les inscriptions au prochain event sont ouvertes : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpa.../event/animaux


Han mais du coup, faut que je me dépêche de mettre mon plan à exécution!  ::o:

----------


## acdctabs

Ouaip, ça m'avais bien fait chier mais bon, faut avouer que c'est pratique pour les event d'avoir une petite liste de jeu à peu près à jour facilement.

----------


## PeaK

Salut les canards,

Vous voulez bien de moi pour la prochaine édition ? Je viens de m'inscrire... Je commence à avoir un backlog assez conséquent, il est temps de lutter contre !
En fait ça fait déjà quelques temps que je lutte, mais en solitaire. J'ai toujours rêver de le faire avec des canards, et comme le prochain thème c'est les animaux...  ::P:

----------


## jopopoe

Inscriiiiiiiiiiit  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## maxtidus10

Inscrit aussi  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

Cet event sera sans moi malheureusement, mais je vais tâcher de faire ma part pour filer un coup de main pendant les inscriptions au moins !  ::):

----------


## Galgu

Inscrit :D

----------


## Kulfy

Ce sera revenu plus rapidement que prévu !
Plus que 15 jours pour boucler Dark Souls 2, et être frais et dispo pour l'event, GO  :Halmet:

----------


## madgic

machiavel24 m'a demandé sur le topic des généreux si on pouvait décaler l'event en juin  ::siffle:: 

Ce qui limitait avant c'est le poids de l'organisation. Il fallait a la main que les organisateurs rentrent les participants, le choix des jeux, la finition de ceux-ci. Maintenant les admins sur le site ont juste à valider les inscriptions au site (via le code), créer l'event, ouvrir les inscription puis ouvrir l'event puis le fermer. Ce qui est beaucoup moins lourd et contraignant. 

Donc on pourrait organiser un event tout les mois. On pourrait ainsi par exemple ouvrir les inscriptions pour un event en juin mi-mai.

Mais après je pense que c'est une mauvaise idée car les events ne seraient plus des événements mais quelque chose de banals et habituels et les participants seraient moins impliqués et auraient tendance à moins finir leurs jeux car de toute façon au pire on fera mieux le mois prochain. Mais peut être que je me trompe complètement, que beaucoup de monde veut des events tous les mois et que les participants seront toujours aussi impliqués.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

Moi je serais pour organisé un event tout les deux mois, ça me semble un bon compromis.

----------


## Hyeud

Perso je vote 1 tous les 2 mois.
Mai ou Juin, peu importe pour moi.

----------


## La Chouette

> Perso je vote 1 tous les 2 mois.
> Mai ou Juin, peu importe pour moi.


Je suis également pour ne pas les faire trop souvent.
Et juin, ce ne serait pas possible pour moi. Examens, puis Jurassic World Evolution, s'il y a bien un mois où je ne toucherai pas à mon backlog, c'est celui-là.

----------


## machiavel24

> machiavel24 m'a demandé sur le topic des généreux si on pouvait décaler l'event en juin 
> 
> Ce qui limitait avant c'est le poids de l'organisation. Il fallait a la main que les organisateurs rentrent les participants, le choix des jeux, la finition de ceux-ci. Maintenant les admins sur le site ont juste à valider les inscriptions au site (via le code), créer l'event, ouvrir les inscription puis ouvrir l'event puis le fermer. Ce qui est beaucoup moins lourd et contraignant. 
> 
> Donc on pourrait organiser un event tout les mois. On pourrait ainsi par exemple ouvrir les inscriptions pour un event en juin mi-mai.
> 
> Mais après je pense que c'est une mauvaise idée car les events ne seraient plus des événements mais quelque chose de banals et habituels et les participants seraient moins impliqués et auraient tendance à moins finir leurs jeux car de toute façon au pire on fera mieux le mois prochain. Mais peut être que je me trompe complètement, que beaucoup de monde veut des events tous les mois et que les participants seront toujours aussi impliqués.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?
> ...


Juillet, c'est très bien aussi et les "vraies" vacances seront enfin là  :;): .

----------


## Kulfy

Pareil, tous les deux mois ça me semble un bon rythme. Ça ne désacralise pas le truc, et ça laisse un peu de temps pour lancer de plus gros jeux.

----------


## Cannes

> Juillet, c'est très bien aussi et les "vraies" vacances seront enfin là .


o/ 
Mais sinon, c'est vrai que tout les deux mois, c'est pas mal.

----------


## La Chouette

Idée de nom pour le prochain event : La Ferme des Animaux.

Tous les backlogs sont égaux mais certains sont plus égaux que d'autres  ::trollface::

----------


## Wulfstan

Tous les deux mois (mai c'est bien), et possiblement un mini-event d'une semaine entre deux gros events ?

----------


## RomTaka

Pour le thème animalier, ça veut dire qu'il faudra choisir en 5ème un jeu ayant un rapport plus ou moins évident avec le thème, c'est ça ?

----------


## Akodo

Un event tous les 2 ou 3 mois c'est pas mal je pense, si on en fait un tous les mois ça n'a plus rien d'exceptionnel... je sais pas si je vais m'inscrire, j'ai déjà deux jeux en cours que je ne compte pas lâcher, et GTA5 qui attend son tour depuis un paquet de temps. Je me laisse jusqu'à la fin avril pour me décider...

----------


## Olima

J'avais peur de pas avoir la motive pour finir un reste de backlog la dernière fois, résultat j'en ai fini trois. Donc même si je doute encore un peu, je remets un crédit !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et sinon oui, c'est mieux que ce soit pas en permanence je trouve...

----------


## Mordicus

Tous les 3 mois pour que ça reste un évènement. Sinon, j'ai peur qu'on perde en nombre de participants et en jeux terminés. Si y'avait vraiment foule avec une sorte de roulement des participants, ça pourrait, mais on est quand même sur une soixantaine de personnes à tout casser et encore quand le journal fait de la pub (je doute qu'on fasse aussi bien ce coup-ci)...

----------


## Wulfstan

> Tous les 3 mois pour que ça reste un évènement. Sinon, j'ai peur qu'on perde en nombre de participants et en jeux terminés. Si y'avait vraiment foule avec une sorte de roulement des participants, ça pourrait, mais on est quand même sur une soixantaine de personnes à tout casser et encore quand le journal fait de la pub (je doute qu'on fasse aussi bien ce coup-ci)...


Pourquoi faudrait-il que chaque événement soit blindé ? Ce n'est pas une question de high score en terme de participation (surtout maintenant qu'il y a le site), mais plutôt d'aider ceux qui en ont envie à dégraisser leur backlog en leur donnant un petit boost de motivation. Si tu n'as pas envie de participer plus d'une fois tous les trois mois, c'est très bien, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on doit limiter tous les autres participants de la même sorte. Sans tomber dans l'excès inverse de l'événement permanent, on peut trouver un juste milieu.

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai simplement peur que ça s’essouffle et qu'on retrouve toujours les 15 mêmes personnes. Plus y'a de monde, plus c'est vivant, avec des listes qui se renouvellent, des choix qui peuvent surprendre, des découvertes... Mais bon, je me trompe peut-être.

----------


## maxtidus10

Personnellement je vote pour 3 ou 4 event max par an, pour que ça reste un petit évènement que l'on attend avec impatience et dans lequel on s'investit.
Sinon je pense que je m'en lasserai vite et j'arrêterai.

----------


## Orkestra

Je suis d'accord avec Mordicus et Maxtidus. Personnellement, un event tous les trois mois (enfin, deux mois sans rien, puis un mois d'event, puis deux mois sans rien, etc.) ça me semble bien, c'est d'ailleurs le rythme qu'on a depuis le premier event l'année dernière.Tous les deux mois, sachant qu'il y a l'organisation et les inscriptions en amont du mois de l'event, ça fait vraiment une très courte pause...

Éventuellement on pourrait reprendre une autre idée de BLAEO et choisir un thème par mois où chacun est libre de s'auto-choisir un jeu (ou plusieurs) de son backlog qui corresponde au thème, non ?

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai pas des tonnes de motivation pour l'instant. Je m'inscris toujours et on verra  ::):  Je suis pour ne pas en faire trop souvent. Il faut laisser du temps pour des jeux qu'on choisit soi-même...

----------


## ssgmaster

Je me suis inscrit sur le site de madgicsysteme, j'attends la validation d'inscription maintenant.
Sinon je trouve que c'est bien tous les trois mois, ça permet de "respirer" entre deux event.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Inscrit !
Mais pas sûr d'avoir le temps de jouer à cette période, on verra bien !

----------


## Hyeud

Ouaip tous les 3 mois c'est encore mieux en fait; j'ai des gros jeux à jouer qui en ont marre de prendre la poussière sur l'étagère steam.

----------


## Kwiga

Inscrit via le site woueb aussi.

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

Jamais participé à cet événement, donc pourquoi pas essayer par curiosité.

----------


## Ruvon

> Salut
> 
> Jamais participé à cet événement, donc pourra pas essayer.


On sent que tu prends le pli du forum CPC, à écrire n'importe quoi de temps en temps  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

> On sent que tu prends le pli du forum CPC, à écrire n'importe quoi de temps en temps


 ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja:: 

Corrigé.

Cela m'apprendra à écrire sur plusieurs forums (notamment l'un où je déverse toute ma haine contre un auteur) en même temps, tout en mangeant.

----------


## doggy d

ce sera ma 1ère participation; je pense que tous les 2 mois c'est bien pour ne pas s'en lasser...

----------


## ercete

_Inscription en cours..._

----------


## Orkestra

> ce sera ma 1ère participation; je pense que tous les 2 mois c'est bien pour ne pas s'en lasser...


Tu as visiblement choisi qu'on ne puisse pas t'envoyer de messages privés sur le forum.
Du coup j'ai validé ton inscription directement sur le site.

----------


## Cannes

> Corrigé.
> 
> Cela m'apprendra à écrire sur plusieurs forums (notamment l'un où je déverse toute ma haine contre un auteur) en même temps, tout en mangeant.


 :WTF:  J'espère que tu fais pas de mal à l'auteur en question  ::(:  (et que tu manges avec un plateau, c'est crade d'en foutre partout sur son clavier sérieux)

----------


## darkvador

Je me suis inscrit également, j'ai beaucoup aimé le dernier event. 

Je pense qu'un event tout les 3 mois c'est bien pour avoir encore du temps entre deux events , garder le côté exceptionnel du truc (et donc la motivation) et en avoir quand même régulièrement.

Et bravo pour le site.

----------


## Galgu

Moi je vote pour tous les 2 mois  ::):

----------


## doggy d

> Tu as visiblement choisi qu'on ne puisse pas t'envoyer de messages privés sur le forum.
> Du coup j'ai validé ton inscription directement sur le site.


Effectivement, je viens de modifier mon profil sur le forum cpc pour recevoir les messages privés.

Super pour l'inscription à l'event, merci (je viens de valider l'inscription, mais je n'ai pas dû inscrire le code de validation, c'est normal ?).

----------


## ajcrou

> J'espère que tu fais pas de mal à l'auteur en question  (et que tu manges avec un plateau, c'est crade d'en foutre partout sur son clavier sérieux)


Juste quelques gaufres, avec un petit papier pour les miettes (sinon, c'est très moyen pour le clavier  ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja:: ).

Et pour ma défense, c'est un auteur (italien) qui pratique le plagiat à grande échelle. Et en plus, même pas capable de retranscrire les informations sans y ajouter des fautes.  ::|:  ::|:  ::|:  
A défaut, il sait au-moins traduire du français à l'italien...  ::sad::

----------


## Akodo

> A défaut, il sait au-moins traduire du français à l'italien...


C'est facile faut juste rajouter des "i" à la fin des mots. Comme l'espagnol avec les "o".

----------


## ssgmaster

C'est bon je suis inscrit pour le prochain event, plus qu'à finir ma liste de jeux sur GGdoc. Merci Orkestra pour le code de validation.  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> C'est bon je suis inscrit pour le prochain event, plus qu'à finir ma liste de jeux sur GGdoc. Merci Orkestra pour le code de validation.


Où as-tu dû inscrire ton code de validation ? (à quelle étape?)

----------


## Cannes

> Où as-tu dû inscrire ton code de validation ? (à quelle étape?)


Après t'être inscrit et confirmé ton mail, normalement ça t'envoie sur une page pour un code.

----------


## banditbandit

Je pourrais éventuellement participer mais c'est la thématique animalière qui me pose question.

----------


## madgic

> Où as-tu dû inscrire ton code de validation ? (à quelle étape?)


J'ai regardé et ton compte est déjà validé. Un des admins (Evilbacksheep, Orkestra ou moi) t'as du te l'envoyer par mp et tu as du le rentrer ou c'est un bug ou un admin l'a rentré pour toi.




> Je pourrais éventuellement participer mais c'est la thématique animalière qui me pose question.


Le cinquième jeu doit avoir un lien avec des animaux. Parce qu'ils sont beaucoup présent, c'est le thème du jeu, c'est l'un des personnages principaux...

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai regardé et ton compte est déjà validé. Un des admins (Evilbacksheep, Orkestra ou moi) t'as du te l'envoyer par mp et tu as du le rentrer ou c'est un bug ou un admin l'a rentré pour toi.


Ok, donc je ne m'inquiète pas, tout va bien  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai regardé et ton compte est déjà validé. Un des admins (Evilbacksheep, Orkestra ou moi) t'as du te l'envoyer par mp et tu as du le rentrer ou c'est un bug ou un admin l'a rentré pour toi.
> 
> 
> 
> Le cinquième jeu doit avoir un lien avec des animaux. Parce qu'ils sont beaucoup présent, c'est le thème du jeu, c'est l'un des personnages principaux...


Ah ok on est pas obligé de choisir 5 jeux avec des animaux,  non parce que voyais déjà un Donkey Kong, puis un Sonic, un pac-man et un mon petit poney. :hihi:

----------


## Makusu

hello tout le monde. Inscrit sur le site, manque plus que la vérif par DM.

----------


## Hyeud

Pac-Man c'est une petite boule qui n'a peur de rien, pas un animal.

----------


## bbd

Allez, j'avais passé mon tour sur les deux derniers mais je m'inscris pour celui-là. J'ai un peu perdu le fil mais je crois que ça se passe chez madgic. D'ailleurs, il n'y a pas un topo sur BLAEO (je crois qu'Evil en avait parlé qq part) parce que le site demande à être membre du groupe qui demande à être membre du site. Du coup, c'est pas trop simple pour s'inscrire, l'oeuf, la poule, tout ça...

Edith : fallait passer par Steamgifts a priori, plus qu'à attendre donc

----------


## Orkestra

> Effectivement, je viens de modifier mon profil sur le forum cpc pour recevoir les messages privés.
> 
> Super pour l'inscription à l'event, merci (je viens de valider l'inscription, mais je n'ai pas dû inscrire le code de validation, c'est normal ?).





> J'ai regardé et ton compte est déjà validé. Un des admins (Evilbacksheep, Orkestra ou moi) t'as du te l'envoyer par mp et tu as du le rentrer ou c'est un bug ou un admin l'a rentré pour toi.
> 
> 
> 
> Le cinquième jeu doit avoir un lien avec des animaux. Parce qu'ils sont beaucoup présent, c'est le thème du jeu, c'est l'un des personnages principaux...





> Tu as visiblement choisi qu'on ne puisse pas t'envoyer de messages privés sur le forum.
> *Du coup j'ai validé ton inscription directement sur le sit*e.


Il faut tout lire hein, c'est bien moi qui me suis chargé de valider ton inscription  :;):

----------


## LoupGris

Inscription faite. En attente de validation par un admin.
Un event tous les 3 mois, voire tous les 2 mois MAX me paraît également plus adapté pour rendre le tout plus "exceptionnel".
La période de "pause", aide à continuer le backlog kill. Perso, depuis le dernier event, j'ai terminé 3 ou 4 autres jeux que l'event m'a motivé à finir, et je ne regrette pas. Si les events sont trop rapprochés, plus d'intérêt...

----------


## madgic

J'a commencé à mettre en place quelques stats.

Pour un event, on peut voir combien il y a de participants, de jeux au total et de jeux finis et une jolie courbe.

Exemple avec le mini-event :

----------


## Supergounou

Sur 1 mois, ça peut être rigolo le graphisme  ::):

----------


## Loddfafnir

Comme pas mal d'autres canards, ça me tente bien même si je n'aurai pas forcément beaucoup de temps en mai...

----------


## sticky-fingers

Je viens de m'inscrire et attends le code de validation. 

Je tourne en rond sur "2" jeux  :ouaiouai:  

J’espère que ça me permettra de faire de belles découvertes  ::ninja:: 

Comment ça se passe par contre pour qu'on ne me donne pas à jouer un jeu que j'ai catégoriser comme poubelle ?  ::trollface::

----------


## darkvador

> Je viens de m'inscrire et attends le code de validation. 
> 
> Je tourne en rond sur "2" jeux  
> 
> J’espère que ça me permettra de faire de belles découvertes 
> 
> Comment ça se passe par contre pour qu'on ne me donne pas à jouer un jeu que j'ai catégoriser comme poubelle ?


Pas mal de monde utilise BLAEO qui récupère ta liste de jeux Steam et te permet de les trier en fini , en cours , je ne le ferai jamais...

Il y a aussi la technique de faire une liste (google sheets en général pour que l’accès en soit facile) avec les jeux que tu as , c'est plus long mais l'avantage c'est que tu peux mettre des jeux d'autre plateforme (GOG , Origin...).

----------


## sticky-fingers

A vrai dire, je l'ai fait dans Steam directement.




> Pas mal de monde utilise BLAEO qui récupère ta liste de jeux Steam et te permet de les trier en fini , en cours , *je ne le ferai jamais*...


Pourquoi ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Pourquoi ?


 :^_^:  Je pense que c'est une catégorie, comme "fini" ou "en cours". Et c'est sans doute parce que c'est un jeu de merde  ::ninja:: 

Ta liste faite directement dans Steam il n'y a que toi qui peut la voir, je serais toi j'en ferais une google sheet pour y coller les jeux qui selon toi correspondent à l'event.

----------


## darkvador

> A vrai dire, je l'ai fait dans Steam directement.
> 
> 
> Pourquoi ?


Pas mal de monde ici choppe tout les jeux gratuit qui passe, voir des bundles à faire fuir un Baalim, et du coup on a des jeux de merde auquel on ne jouera jamais et que l'on ne souhaite surtout pas voir dans un event de ce genre.

Perso je n'en ai aucun dans cette catégorie mais j'ai surement tord  ::):

----------


## sticky-fingers

ah ok, j'avais mal compris effectivement  :Facepalm: 

Putain, passer ma liste Steam en Google Sheets, affreux  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

> Putain, passer ma liste Steam en Google Sheets, affreux


Ben pas besoin de tout passer, juste la liste des jeux qui correspondent...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'a commencé à mettre en place quelques stats.
> 
> Pour un event, on peut voir combien il y a de participants, de jeux au total et de jeux finis et une jolie courbe.
> 
> Exemple avec le mini-event :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/04/18/fa42...c0ebce5bcb.png


J'veux un graph avec le nombre de jeux fini par jour ou semaine/weekend, un avec le nb de jeux terminés suivant la tranche d'âge, un... DES STATS !!!  :Vibre: 

Et sinon il a quoi le fofo, il devient souffreteux, il se prend des attaques DDOS?

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Ben pas besoin de tout passer, juste la liste des jeux qui correspondent...


j'ai trouvé comment récupérer mes jeux et mes catégories  ::trollface::

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

Je suppose qu'on peut aussi ajouter à la liste les jeux sous GoG, pas uniquement steam ? (j'ai découvert, hier, dans ma bibliothèque plusieurs jeux que j'ignorais totalement avoir. Probablement offert par GoG lors des soldes précédentes ??? Peut-être l'occasion d'y découvrir une ou deux pépites).

----------


## Orkestra

Tu peux ajouter des jeux de n'importe quelle plateforme, même console si tu veux.
Ca t'empêchera juste d'utiliser BLAEO (puisque le site récupère ta liste de jeu steam uniquement) mais tant que ta liste est claire et accessible à ton binôme, pas de soucis  ::):

----------


## madgic

Tu peux utiliser BLAEO pour les jeux Steam plus un Google Doc à part où tu mets tes autres jeux (uplay, origin, gog...) et tu l"indiques dans "autres urls" dans ton profil  :;):

----------


## Clydopathe

Bon, au final, je viens de m'inscrire pour le prochain event. Je viens de finir un jeu qui m'a "épuisé" et je ne sais plus à quoi jouer dans ma liste :/.




> j'ai trouvé comment récupérer mes jeux et mes catégories


Tu as fait comment? Car je voudrais donner à mon binôme uniquement la liste de mes jeux à faire (156) et pas ceux de la catégorié "Never Again" (232).

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu as fait comment? Car je voudrais donner à mon binôme uniquement la liste de mes jeux à faire (156) et pas ceux de la catégorié "Never Again" (232).


Une liste à la main  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

On est déjà à 30 participants, soit plus que pour la deuxième et troisième éditions  :;):

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Bon, au final, je viens de m'inscrire pour le prochain event. Je viens de finir un jeu qui m'a "épuisé" et je ne sais plus à quoi jouer dans ma liste :/.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu as fait comment? Car je voudrais donner à mon binôme uniquement la liste de mes jeux à faire (156) et pas ceux de la catégorié "Never Again" (232).


J'ai utilisé Depressurizer et feinté  ::trollface:: 
Dans le menu de gauche ou se trouvent les catégories, j'ai choisi <All>
puis j'ai sélectionné 1 jeu dans la colonne de droite, puis CTRL+A pour sélectionner tous les jeux et CTRL+C pour copier la sélection.
Et enfin un petit CTRL+V dans excel / google sheets
ca te recopie toutes les colonnes de la colonne de droite, et voilà  ::lol::

----------


## Clydopathe

Ok merci! ça sera donc un google sheet pour moi. A moins, que vous connaissiez un logiciel qui fasse xml vers fichier plat facile à utiliser  ::): .

----------


## Landy0451

Je vais passer pour l'event en Mai parce que je suis déjà en train de finir un backlog de gros jeux : Valkyria Chronicles, Tooth and Tail, Amnesia, Endless Space 2, et j'ai pris Dying Light avec la promo donc je me focus là dessus.

Quand c'est fini je reviens les amis.

----------


## Hyeud

> Bon, au final, je viens de m'inscrire pour le prochain event. Je viens de finir un jeu qui m'a "épuisé" et je ne sais plus à quoi jouer dans ma liste :/.


C'était quoi ? Je me suis épuisé à faire fall out NV + les 4 DLC, je suis au même stade, je ne sais plus quoi lancer comme jeu, je me sens orphelin.

----------


## Clydopathe

> C'était quoi ? Je me suis épuisé à faire fall out NV + les 4 DLC, je suis au même stade, je ne sais plus quoi lancer comme jeu, je me sens orphelin.


J'ai enchaîné FFXV que j'ai adoré, Evil Within 2 (une tuerie) et World of Final Fantasy que je me suis forcé à finir.  Même Saly The Spire ne m'inspire plus  ::(: .

----------


## jopopoe

> même console si tu veux.


Y'en a déjà qui ont fait ça ? Parce que si je fais ça ma liste va exploser je pense  ::P:

----------


## Hyeud

La grosse dépression vidéo-ludique  :Emo:

----------


## nightoy

je m'inscris. J'ai du retard sur mes jeux et sur ma lecture de CPC aussi (je viens à peine de lire l'article sur cette initative)  ::(:

----------


## ajcrou

> Tu peux utiliser BLAEO pour les jeux Steam plus un Google Doc à part où tu mets tes autres jeux (uplay, origin, gog...) et tu l"indiques dans "autres urls" dans ton profil


Mouais, je pense probablement me limiter à un Google doc pour simplifier.

De toute façon, n'ayant pas plusieurs centaines de jeux comme certains, la liste sera relativement courte. Je m'en occupe ce week-end.




> C'était quoi ? Je me suis épuisé à faire fall out NV + les 4 DLC, je suis au même stade, je ne sais plus quoi lancer comme jeu, je me sens orphelin.


Personnellement, je me refais actuellement Fallout 3 (quelques vagues souvenirs à l'époque) et c'est assez plaisant à redécouvrir.

----------


## Ruvon

> Personnellement, je me refais actuellement Fallout 3 (quelques vagues souvenirs à l'époque) et c'est assez plaisant à redécouvrir.


Tu veux pas jouer à un bon jeu plutôt ?

----------


## ajcrou

> Tu veux pas jouer à un bon jeu plutôt ?


Comme jeu popcorn c'est sympas à lancer de temps à autres pour se promener.

Sinon, j'alterne actuellement entre The Banner Saga et Geneforge (abandonné Underrail, complètement bloqué à un passage sans solution malgré plusieurs tentatives...  ::sad:: ).

Et Pillars of Eternity 2 dans quelques semaines  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## doggy d

courage, j'étais comme toi il y a peu avec 15 CPC non lus... Je suis enfin en 2018 et il ne m'en reste que 4...  ::):

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai pu créer mon extraction de mes jeux sur Steam. Il ne me manque plus que le mp pour que je puisse m'inscrire à l'event  ::): .

----------


## Wulfstan

> Mouais, je pense probablement me limiter à un Google doc pour simplifier.


L'autre utilité de BLAEO, c'est qu'en un clic tu ouvres la page steam de n'importe quel jeu de la liste (et si tu as installé le plugin Enhanced Steam, les temps de HowLongToBeat y sont également affichés), ce qui est très pratique pour la personne qui choisira tes jeux.

Parce que pour être honnête, même si j'ai aimé passer du temps à sélectionner les jeux à terminer pour mon binôme durant mes deux dernières participations, si on me file une liste sous Google Doc de 200 titres, je ne me vois pas aller jusqu'à tous les trouver sur les deux sites. Je vais probablement scanner la liste pour y trouver rapidement des titres que je sais être courts et bons (les usuels de l'event) et puis compléter avec quelques recherches. Donc ça ne te concerne pas parce que tu dis que ta liste est plutôt courte, mais pour les canards qui auraient un gros backlog, la fournir dans un outil qui permet une consultation confortable pour son binôme choisisseur, c'est pas mal non plus.  ::):

----------


## Clydopathe

> L'autre utilité de BLAEO, c'est qu'en un clic tu ouvres la page steam de n'importe quel jeu de la liste (et si tu as installé le plugin Enhanced Steam, les temps de HowLongToBeat y sont également affichés), ce qui est très pratique pour la personne qui choisira tes jeux.
> 
> Parce que pour être honnête, même si j'ai aimé passer du temps à sélectionner les jeux à terminer pour mon binôme durant mes deux dernières participations, si on me file une liste sous Google Doc de 200 titres, je ne me vois pas aller jusqu'à tous les trouver sur les deux sites. Je vais probablement scanner la liste pour y trouver rapidement des titres que je sais être courts et bons (les usuels de l'event) et puis compléter avec quelques recherches. Donc ça ne te concerne pas parce que tu dis que ta liste est plutôt courte, mais pour les canards qui auraient un gros backlog, la fournir dans un outil qui permet une consultation confortable pour son binôme choisisseur, c'est pas mal non plus.


En même temps, ça fait 2 mois que j'attends que quelqu'un me valide mon inscription sur BLAEO.

----------


## La Chouette

> En même temps, ça fait 2 mois que j'attends que quelqu'un me valide mon inscription sur BLAEO.


https://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...e-blaeo-thread

T'as bien demandé ici ? Je trouve pas ton pseudo parmi les messages, et il a accepté du monde récemment.

----------


## Clydopathe

Y a un truc que j'ai du loupé pendant mon inscription... Merci La Chouette, je viens de poster dessus.

----------


## Supergounou

Et voilà, il m'aura fallu 1 semaine tout pile pour installer les 52 jeux (dont certains de plus de 30Go) que j'avais déjà finis hors Steam, les lancer 6mn, puis les désinstaller, afin qu'ils apparaissent comme _ayant déjà été joué_ pour Gabe. Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire "t'utilises pas BLOAL, feignasse, aucun respect pour ton binôme!".

Me reste à faire pareil pour les jeux auxquels j'ai joué mais jamais finis, et je serais fin prêt pour le prochain event  ::):

----------


## Wulfstan

T'as conscience que t'inscrire sous BLOALEOLEALOL et y créer une liste de jeux éligibles pour l'event t'aurais pris une heure max de ton temps en tout et pour tout (en sautant les temps d'attente) ?  ::P:

----------


## Ymnargue

Je vais aussi m'inscrire. Je zieut ici depuis un moment, mais je suis décidé.
Pour faire les choses bien (pas comme Supergounou (bam) ), je me suis inscrit sur Baleo. Mais du coup, sur Baleo j'ai deux listes éligibles. La liste "Never Played" et la liste "Unfinished". C'est plus simple si je mets tous les jeux que je suis prêt à faire dans Never Played ?

----------


## Supergounou

> T'as conscience que t'inscrire sous BLOALEOLEALOL et y créer une liste de jeux éligibles pour l'event t'aurais pris une heure max de ton temps en tout et pour tout (en sautant les temps d'attente) ?


Le soucis c'est que j'ai tenté 2x de m'y inscrire, à chaque fois j'ai rien compris, à chaque fois je suis venu ici pour demander comment faire, à chaque fois j'ai obtenu aucune réponse.

Finalement je trouve ma méthode bien plus simple  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai regardé comment faire une fois et je les ai trouvés super relous.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Le soucis c'est que j'ai tenté 2x de m'y inscrire, à chaque fois j'ai rien compris, à chaque fois je suis venu ici pour demander comment faire, à chaque fois j'ai obtenu aucune réponse.
> 
> Finalement je trouve ma méthode bien plus simple


Ah merde, désolé.

J'avais suivi un petit guide sur le forum je crois, mais je ne le retrouve pas. De tête :

1. Tu te loggues via Steam sur ce site
2. Tu demande sur ce topic à être ajouté au site BLAEO (si tu ne comprends pas l'anglais, un message bateau du genre "_Hello, I'm interested in joining the site. Thanks._" suffit).
3. Une fois la réponse de revilheart reçue sur le topic, tu dois pouvoir te connecter au site de BLAEO.

Et normalement c'est tout bon, l'ajout au groupe Steam n'apportant rien de plus concernant BLAEO. Si je me trompe dites-le moi.

----------


## Supergounou

Oh, me manquait l'inscription à Steamgift, vraiment pas clair leur truc, j'ai du mal à comprendre le pourquoi du comment. Du coup pas de regret, s'inscrire à un site pour s'inscrire à un site pour s'inscrire à un site, c'est pas pour moi.

Néanmoins, merci beaucoup pour le tuto, je pense que ce serait vraiment une bonne chose de l'indiquer dans l'OP, de ce que j'ai compris je ne suis pas le seul à galérer.

----------


## Ymnargue

> Je vais aussi m'inscrire. Je zieut ici depuis un moment, mais je suis décidé.
> Pour faire les choses bien (pas comme Supergounou (bam) ), je me suis inscrit sur Baleo. Mais du coup, sur Baleo j'ai deux listes éligibles. La liste "Never Played" et la liste "Unfinished". C'est plus simple si je mets tous les jeux que je suis prêt à faire dans Never Played ?


Je me quote pour obtenir une réponse  ::): 
Et j'ai reçu le code pour m'inscrire sur le site, merci.
Et Supergounou, je rigolais hein.

----------


## Supergounou

T'inquiète  :;):

----------


## RomTaka

> Je me quote pour obtenir une réponse 
> Et j'ai reçu le code pour m'inscrire sur le site, merci.
> Et Supergounou, je rigolais hein.


Logiquement, tous les jeux que tu es prêt à faire et éligibles au défi du backlog devraient être la liste "Never played".
A la marge, tu peux en virer quelques-uns qui ne te font pas envie vers la liste "Won't play" ou en ramener certains de la liste "Unfinished" avec un temps de jeu très limité ou parce que tu les as juste "joués" en _idle master_.

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

J'ai essayé, pendant pour temps libre ce week-end, de faire la liste suivante, en fouillant dans mes réserves. Je ne sais pas si cela correspond à ce qui est demandé et si c'est suffisaient lisible.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...wjt4G8/pubhtml

----------


## Ymnargue

> Logiquement, tous les jeux que tu es prêt à faire et éligibles au défi du backlog devraient être la liste "Never played".
> A la marge, tu peux en virer quelques-uns qui ne te font pas envie vers la liste "Won't play" ou en ramener certains de la liste "Unfinished" avec un temps de jeu très limité ou parce que tu les as juste "joués" en _idle master_.


Ok merci, j'ai fait ça.
Y'a du boulot bordel. 190 jeux que je suis prêt à jouer .. 
Bref ! Tout est en ordre de mon côté.

----------


## Hyeud

S'il y a des jeux auxquels tu ne veux absolument pas jouer ou être choisi pour l'event, classe les dans won't play, genre les f2p ou des très longs rpgs ou Bad Rats.

----------


## Galgu

> S'il y a des jeux auxquels tu ne veux absolument pas jouer ou être choisi pour l'event, classe les dans won't play, genre les f2p ou des très longs rpgs ou Bad Rats.


Déjà, BLAEO est fait pour ça avec une catégorie "won't play", je t'encourage à l'utiliser. Puis, l'event a toujours des jeux court-moyen niveau durée de vie, rarement au dessus des 10H sauf indication contraire.

----------


## Hyeud

Merci de répéter ce que je dis  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

Et sinon, BLAEO permet de créer des listes. Pratique pour exclure les jeux bacs à sable ou qui demandent 40/50h d'investissement dans la liste fournie sans avoir à manipuler artificiellement les statuts des jeux.

----------


## Galgu

> Merci de répéter ce que je dis


pas réveillé en ce lundi matin j'ai tout compris de travers  ::|: toutes mes excuses, au moins ya linfo  :;):

----------


## Ymnargue

> Et sinon, BLAEO permet de créer des listes. Pratique pour exclure les jeux bacs à sable ou qui demandent 40/50h d'investissement dans la liste fournie sans avoir à manipuler artificiellement les statuts des jeux.


Ah merci. 



 :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## nightoy

je me suis inscris pour l'édition de Mai par contre j'ai pas de compte BLAEO : c'est pas obligatoire d'en avoir un on est d'accord?

----------


## ssgmaster

> je me suis inscris pour l'édition de Mai par contre j'ai pas de compte BLAEO : c'est pas obligatoire d'en avoir un on est d'accord?


Normalement non.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> je me suis inscris pour l'édition de Mai par contre j'ai pas de compte BLAEO : c'est pas obligatoire d'en avoir un on est d'accord?


Non, ce qui est demandé c'est d'avoir une liste des jeux non joués. Un google doc va tres bien  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

> je me suis inscris pour l'édition de Mai par contre j'ai pas de compte BLAEO : c'est pas obligatoire d'en avoir un on est d'accord?


Comme d'habitude, tant que tu fournis une liste, peu importe la méthode utilisée, c'est bon. L'utilisation de BLAEO est juste une suggestion puisque nous sommes nombreux à le trouver pratique.

----------


## madgic

Sur GOG on a maintenant des profils comme Steam avec un onglet où on peut voir la liste de nos jeux avec le temps joué dessus. 

Bon par contre on ne peut pas pour l'instant le mettre public et il faut au minimum se connecter avec son compte GOG. Et le temps est calculé que si on utilise Galaxy.

----------


## doggy d

est-ce que je pourrais dire à mon binôme de prendre en considération tous les jeux de ma liste STEAM avec jusqu'à 0,5 h de jeu (moins une petite liste de jeux en doublon déjà fini sur vita ou ps3) ?
généralement, quand j'achète un jeu, je le lance et le configure au mieux aux niveaux options graphiques, touches, etc. puis n'y touche plus (jusqu'au moment où je me lance vraiment); et voilà pourquoi j'ai facilement 0,5 h au compteur...

----------


## madgic

> est-ce que je pourrais dire à mon binôme de prendre en considération tous les jeux de ma liste STEAM avec jusqu'à 0,5 h de jeu (moins une petite liste de jeux en doublon déjà fini sur vita ou ps3) ?
> généralement, quand j'achète un jeu, je le lance et le configure au mieux aux niveaux options graphiques, touches, etc. puis n'y touche plus (jusqu'au moment où je me lance vraiment); et voilà pourquoi j'ai facilement 0,5 h au compteur...


Pas de problème, tu peux même l'indiquer sur ton profil dans les précisions  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Pas de problème, tu peux même l'indiquer sur ton profil dans les précisions


merci, voilà j'ai édité mon profil en ce sens.

----------


## nightoy

OK Merci, j'essaye de faire un doc propre et je le soumets.

Question bête : BLAEO c'est Safe? donner mes login/mdp Steam sur une plateforme annexe ça m'inspire pas beaucoup confiance.  ::sad::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> OK Merci, j'essaye de faire un doc propre et je le soumets.
> 
> Question bête : BLAEO c'est Safe? donner mes login/mdp Steam sur une plateforme annexe ça m'inspire pas beaucoup confiance.


Tu donnes rien du tout, tu te logues par le steam login...

----------


## Hyeud

Quand je disais qu'il fallait bac +7 pour s'inscrire sur BLAEO :D

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Quand je disais qu'il fallait bac +7 pour s'inscrire sur BLAEO :D


 ::rolleyes::  Donc il te faut bac +7 pour te logger sur n'importe quel site qui utilise le steam login?

----------


## Hyeud

Nan pour comprendre qu'il faut poser un message avec son compte steamgift qu'on créée avec son steam login et attendre qu'on te dise c'est bon pour avoir un compte BLAEO. Si j'eusse été le seul à avoir des problèmes, point d'ironie de ma part, mais nous sommes légions.  :Indeed:

----------


## Ruvon

> Nan pour comprendre qu'il faut poser un message avec son compte steamgift qu'on créée avec son steam login et attendre qu'on te dise c'est bon pour avoir un compte BLAEO. Si j'eusse été le seul à avoir des problèmes, point d'ironie de ma part, mais nous sommes légions.


Moi j'ai eu la flemme  :Indeed:  Et les précédents event où certains posaient leur profil BLAEO sans le trier en se disant que ça se ferait tout seul ne m'ont pas donné l'impression que c'était la panacée.

Et puis j'aime pas Steamgifts  :Indeed:

----------


## Hyeud

Perso ma liste est à jour.

----------


## Clydopathe

Je mettrais ma jour ma liste dés que je serais validé sur le site. Par contre, ils risquent de tiquer quand ils vont voir plus de deux jeux en "won't play)".

----------


## PeaK

> Par contre, ils risquent de tiquer quand ils vont voir plus de deux jeux en "won't play)".


Qui ca "ils" ? Le but du site à la base, c'est de pouvoir organiser ta liste de jeux comme tu le souhaites, et d'essayer de descendre un peu ton backlog... Personne ne va venir scruter ton compte ni faire des remarques  ::P: 

Du coup tu es libre de mettre les jeux que tu veux dans les catégories que tu veux. De toute façon, avec les jeux multi qui n'ont plus de serveur, les jeux en early access abandonnés, les purges que t'as acheté précédemment et auxquelles tu ne veux plus toucher... Y'a de quoi avoir plus de deux jeux dans cette catégorie!

----------


## Wulfstan

Si tu as des jeux sous Steam auxquels tu sais que tu ne joueras jamais ou que tu as honte de posséder, tu peux toujours les supprimer.

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai déjà supprimé quelques bouses bien horribles, mais sur le principe ça me fait chier de supprimer des jeux que j'ai bel et bien payé. Et puis cette catégorier en contient tout de même plus de deux cents...  ::sad::

----------


## Lambda19919

Sur Steam tu peux cacher des jeux aussi. Ils n'apparaissent plus que dans une catégorie spécifique de ta bibliothèque. C'est une option moins définitive que la suppression.  ::):

----------


## Galgu

> Sur Steam tu peux cacher des jeux aussi. Ils n'apparaissent plus que dans une catégorie spécifique de ta bibliothèque. C'est une option moins définitive que la suppression.


haha jai opté pour cette option, ma catégorie s'appelle "Non"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Sur Steam tu peux cacher des jeux aussi. Ils n'apparaissent plus que dans une catégorie spécifique de ta bibliothèque. C'est une option moins définitive que la suppression.


Yep, mais ils apparaissent toujours sous BLAEO. C'est pourquoi je donnais l'option de suppression (qui n'est pas très connue).

----------


## Olima

> haha jai opté pour cette option, ma catégorie s'appelle "Non"


Ah moi j'ai "oubliettes" :D

----------


## Chiff

Moi c'est "No Way José"  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

Vous n'êtes pas obligés de créer une catégorie. Il y a une catégorie préexistante dans Steam. Au moment de classer un jeu, il y a une coche "cacher ce jeu de ma bibliothèque", et ça l'envoie dans cette catégorie, qui est à part des autres.

----------


## Kyotenshi

J'ai vu passer plusieurs fois l'event sans jamais avoir le courage de m'y inscrire. Je vais corriger ça pour la prochaine édition ! Mon backlog gargantuesque me remerciera  ::ninja::

----------


## LeBonDeun

Salut,

Inscription lancée, on verra si j'arrive à faire autant de jeux... pas sûr vu que je me suis lancé dans Ni No Kuni 2...
Bravo pour le site c'est cool ! Par contre j'avais déjà lancé la question de savoir si CPC avait un Discord et si éventuellement on pourrait avoir un canal pour le Backlog Event. Eventuellement j'ai déjà un groupe Discord et je peux y créer un chan spécifique.
Autre suggestion, on pourrait créer un groupe Steam.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
++

----------


## Franky Mikey

Gadget.

----------


## Clydopathe

CPC a déjà un mumble mais pas de Discord aux dernières nouvelles. Mais je vois pas trop l’intérêt non plus pour ce genre d'event.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Et vu l'avis de la Rédac sur Discord, il n'y en aura jamais d'officiel.

Pis si en plus de bosser sur son backlog faut commencer à parler à des gens, ça va commencer à faire beaucoup de contraintes  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Pis si en plus de bosser sur son backlog faut commencer à parler à des gens, ça va commencer à faire beaucoup de contraintes

----------


## LeBonDeun

bon ok je remet tout ça dans ma culotte ;-)

----------


## kashmiir

Yop, depuis l'article dans le CPC, je me suis dit que c'était une belle occaz' de faire des jeux qui trainent dans ma liste. Donc, je suis inscrit sur le site de l'event et j'ai suivi toutes les recommandations : inscription à How Long To Beat, ajout du steam Enhanced plugin (pas mal d'ailleurs pour les comparatifs de prix) et la fastidieuse inscription à BLAEO (j'ai posté un message sur le thread de steamgift, j'attends la réponse d'accord).
En espérant que je n'ai rien oublié.

----------


## FirmYn

J'étais complètement passé à côté de l'event !  ::O: 
Heureusement les inscriptions sont encore ouvertes :P

----------


## Hyeud

> Yop, depuis l'article dans le CPC, je me suis dit que c'était une belle occaz' de faire des jeux qui trainent dans ma liste. Donc, je suis inscrit sur le site de l'event et j'ai suivi toutes les recommandations : inscription à How Long To Beat, ajout du steam Enhanced plugin (pas mal d'ailleurs pour les comparatifs de prix) et la fastidieuse inscription à BLAEO (j'ai posté un message sur le thread de steamgift, j'attends la réponse d'accord).
> En espérant que je n'ai rien oublié.


T'as juste oublié d'offrir un jeu à chacun des organisateurs et bénévoles du projet "mon backlog n'est plus une décharge à la Baalim".

----------


## kashmiir

> T'as juste oublié d'offrir un jeu à chacun des organisateurs et bénévoles du projet "mon backlog n'est plus une décharge à la Baalim".


Arrf, ça tombe mal, j'ai tout dépensé dans mon dernier cours d'aqua-poney... mais promis, j'y pense  :;):

----------


## madgic

> Arrf, ça tombe mal, j'ai tout dépensé dans mon dernier cours d'aqua-poney... mais promis, j'y pense


Et je précise au cas où que les orgas et admins sont Evilbacksheep, Orckestra, LaChouette et moi mais en aucun cas Hyeud  ::siffle::

----------


## Hyeud

Ah mais j'ai jamais parlé de moi, mon post était du pur altruisme.  :Indeed:

----------


## madgic

Pour les retardataires qui n'ont pas remplis une seule ligne de leurs profils, pensez à ceux qui choisiront vos jeux  :;):

----------


## RomTaka

Merci du rappel, j'avais zappé. C'est fait pour ma part.

----------


## Clydopathe

J'attends la validation Blaeo pour le faire.

----------


## FirmYn

Ah, effectivement ça peut aider ^^
Il faut décrire ce qu'on aime/aime pas ?

Et à propos de BLAEO, c'est grave si on est pas encore validés ? (Je l'ai fait cet après midi)

----------


## jopopoe

> Pour les retardataires qui n'ont pas remplis une seule ligne de leurs profils, pensez à ceux qui choisiront vos jeux


C'est-à-dire ? Il faut remplir quoi précisément en dehors de la liste de jeux ?

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est-à-dire ? Il faut remplir quoi précisément en dehors de la liste de jeux ?


Si t'as mis une liste de jeux, ton profil est prêt et tu n'es pas concerné par ce rappel  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Cool  :Cigare:

----------


## ajcrou

> Pour les retardataires qui n'ont pas remplis une seule ligne de leurs profils, pensez à ceux qui choisiront vos jeux


Personnellement, j'ai ajouté une liste de jeux et 2 / 3 lignes dans la présentation. Mais, honnêtement, je ne sais pas trop quoi y ajouter.

----------


## madgic

Je parlais à ceux qui n'ont mis aucune infos, pas de Steam ni blaeo ni autre url ni précisions. 

Du moment qu'il y a un lien vers une liste de jeux (ce qui peut être ton profil Steam) sur ton profil c'est bon  :;):

----------


## LeBonDeun

Au fait c'est quand la date limite d'inscription ?

----------


## Akodo

Je crois que c'est demain. Perso je passe mon tour pour cette cession, j'ai déjà trop de jeux en cours que je veux vraiment terminer. 
Amusez-vous bien  ::):

----------


## Wulfstan

> Personnellement, j'ai ajouté une liste de jeux et 2 / 3 lignes dans la présentation. Mais, honnêtement, je ne sais pas trop quoi y ajouter.


Dans la présentation tu peux y mettre des précisions, genre "je peux jouer à des jeux plus longs que ce qui est normalement conseillé", comme on avait pu en voir sur le topic lors du dernier gros event.

----------


## FirmYn

Ah mais c'est pas juste destiné à se décrire pour aider dans le choix des jeux ?

Je pensais que la liste des jeux avait un rapport avec BLAEO et je suis toujours pas accepté.. Du coup j'ai juste mon profil Steam (Sur How long to beat on peut faire une liste mais il faut vraiment mettre une catégorie jeu par jeu ? Parce qu'à 400+ jeux c'est un peu long :X)

----------


## Kaede

Hum, j'arrive ... tard  ::(:  Pour m'inscrire, si je fournis fissa ma liste de jeu exportée depuis ITAD, triée par playtime croissant, ça le fait ?
J'ai suffisamment de jeux à ~0h de playtime pour qu'au pire il n'y ait pas à se poser de questions sur ce qui j'ai déjà fini / pas fini.

edit : ok pigé je viens de voir le site, je m'occupe de ça ...
edit 2 : inscrit, plus qu'à attendre qu'un gentil admin confirme mon compte, donc  ::): 




> Sur How long to beat on peut faire une liste mais il faut vraiment mettre une catégorie jeu par jeu ? Parce qu'à 400+ jeux c'est un peu long :X


Oui c'est ingérable. Heureusement, via un petit bricolage en Javascript, tu peux importer des jeux en masse sur HLTB sans avoir à t'emm***** avec le choix en liste déroulante exigé pour chaque entrée. Voir ici.

----------


## Hyeud

> J'attends la validation Blaeo pour le faire.


Tu devrais peut-être refaire un message c'est pas normal que ce soit si long, c'est max 2 jours normalement.

----------


## La Chouette

> Tu devrais peut-être refaire un message c'est pas normal que ce soit si long, c'est max 2 jours normalement.


Il n'a pas été raté, le message avant le sien est le dernier à avoir été accepté. Je suppose que l'admin a un peu de retard.

----------


## Kaede

Pour info, j'ai déjà reçu mon code (sans avoir envoyé de MP).

*edit : et voila, profil à jour*  :Cigare:

----------


## madgic

On atteint les 40 participants  :;):

----------


## FirmYn

> Oui c'est ingérable. Heureusement, via un petit bricolage en Javascript, tu peux importer des jeux en masse sur HLTB sans avoir à t'emm***** avec le choix en liste déroulante exigé pour chaque entrée. Voir ici.


Merci Pour cette info, je vais regarder ça  ::): 





> On atteint les 40 participants


Oh nice !

----------


## bbd

Je suis en train de finaliser ma liste de jeux. Peut-être que ça peut intéresser des canards, j'ai utilisé Playnite qui permet de lancer tous ses jeux (Steam, Gog, Origin...) et de les catégoriser. Il y a un export qui permet de récupérer sa bibliothèque au format csv. Pour l'instant on ne peut pas récupérer les catégories créées mais j'ai bidouillé un peu le script pour rajouter l'export du UserScore et j'ai fait une classification avec ce score (100 = terminés, 1 = à faire en priorité...). Si ça intéresse du monde je peux détailler un peu plus.

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai mis un google docs à jour en attendant ma validation sur BLAEO (l'admin a rien validé depuis une semaine).

----------


## madgic

J'ai rajouté le profil GOG dans le profil du site. Par contre on ne peut pas le mettre public, il faut au minimum que la personne est un compte gog. 

Mais ça peut être utile quand même car il y a la liste des jeux triée par temps de jeux, comme Steam.

----------


## Wulfstan

Il y a encore 4 participants qui n'ont aucun lien ou aucune info dans leur profil. Même si c'est en attente d'une validation BLAEO (qui est longue cette fois-ci malheureusement, même si le mec s'est encore connecté il y a moins de deux heures), ça va compliquer le boulot de leurs binômes ce soir.

Du coup, un lien vers leurs jeux Steam au minimum serait pas mal.  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

Tu devrais mettre des noms. Non pas pour qu'on leur balance des pierres (quoique  :Fourbe:  ) mais moi-même je me suis rendu compte il y a deux jours que j'avais pas mis le  lien vers mon googledoc alors que je pensais l'avoir fait.

----------


## madgic

Dans quelques minutes je lance l'event  :;):

----------


## Wulfstan

Flad, Galgu, Makusu et NightoY dans ce cas.  ::):

----------


## madgic

Et voilà, après avoir fait les groupes (ou pas  ::ninja::  ), j'ai lancé l'event.

Bonne chance à tous  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Flad, Galgu, Makusu et NightoY dans ce cas.


J'attends alors  :;):

----------


## FirmYn

Évidemment je tombe sur un des 4 qui n'ont pas complété leurs profils :P

Edit : Trouvé sur Steam, j'ai du choix ^^

----------


## Galgu

> Flad, Galgu, Makusu et NightoY dans ce cas.


en + mon BLAEO ça fait longtemps qu'il est fait  ::o: 

done




> Évidemment je tombe sur un des 4 qui n'ont pas complété leurs profils :P
> 
> Edit : Trouvé sur Steam, j'ai du choix ^^


t'embête pas mon BLAEO est là.

----------


## RomTaka

Prem's : jeux choisis pour PeaK (qui a un BLAEO, c'est cool, même s'il est un peu bizarrement trié : Terraria, bien qu'étant son jeu le plus pratiqué, à 274 heures, est quand même dans les _Never played_ !).

Je copie colle ici pour la postérité :



> J'ai choisi des jeux que je connais, soit parce que j'y ai joué et j'ai aimé, soit que j'aimerais faire, soit dont j'ai entendu du bien (un peu, beaucoup, passionnément ou à la folie).
> 
> *Limbo* : c'est court, c'est noir et ça fait travailler les méninges. Déjà un grand classique des events du backlog. 
> 
> *Homefront* : c'est un défouloir, loin d'être le meilleur et forcément pas le plus fin mais en ces temps de réchauffement entre Kim, Moon et autres Park, qui ne voudrait pas buter du grand méchant nord-coréen ?  
> 
> *The Darkness II* : j'ai pour projet de finir celui-ci d'ici... la fin de l'année disons. C'est un FPS assez spécial, qui sort un peu des clichés habituels en mélangeant mafia et fantastique. Je suis curieux de ton retour.
> 
> *Jet Set Radio* : ce jeu m'a toujours séduit, même si j'ai jamais pratiqué. Ça change du tout au tout par rapport aux autres genres abordés : un peu de diversité ne fait jamais de mal.
> ...

----------


## Clydopathe

Flad est mon partenaire, j'espère que ça va en valoir de Detour  :;): .

Vivement qu'il mette à jour sa liste  ::): .

----------


## Supergounou

Sélection faite pour le beau *Maxtidus10* le fan de FF10:




> Essayons de varier les styles de jeu, comme tu l'as voulu:
> 
> *Call of Juarez Gunslinger*: petit FPS assez bourrin mais à la narration assez originale.*Shadowrun Returns*: le RPG de la liste, je ne sais plus s'il est officiellement traduit en français, mais si jamais fait moi signe je te trouverai un patch. J'étais à 2 doigts de te proposer FF7, ouf!*Ink*: un plateformer que j'avais beaucoup aimé, pas spécialement difficile mais avec une mécanique de level design très sympa.*Hexcells Infinite*: si tu veux te griller le cerveau avec les chiffres. Je te conseille de commencer par le tout premier, qui explique les mécaniques.Et en bonus, *SEGA Bass Fishing*, parfait pour le thème des animaux! Si jamais tu le finis, je veux un avis dessus ^^
> Bon courage, j'espère que la liste te plait, et surtout amuse toi bien!

----------


## darkvador

Voilà ma liste pour sticky-fingers 




> Salut
> 
> Je t'ai choisi : 
> - Kingdom: Classic car je l'ai fait pour le dernier event (sans le finir mais je suis mauvais  ) et qu'il est très sympa ( environ 8 heures)
> - Paper please (environ 4 heures)
> - Human: Fall Flat je l'ai commencé il a l'air bien fendard surtout si tout joue en coop ( environ 5 heures)
> - Batman™: Arkham Knight pour le coup je l'ai fini et il est vraiment top , si tu as aimé les précédent ( je suppose que c'est le cas vu que tu les as tous) tu devrais apprécier (environ 15 heures)
> - DuckTales: Remastered pour le thèmes  ( environ 4 heures de jeu)
> 
> Bon jeu


En espérant que cela lui plaise.

----------


## FirmYn

> t'embête pas mon BLAEO est là.


Ah cool :D

----------


## bbd

> Et voilà, après avoir fait les groupes (ou pas  ), j'ai lancé l'event.
> 
> Bonne chance à tous


Je crois que j’ai merdé... Il fallait aussi valider l’inscription sur le site et pas seulement sur le forum ?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Mince, je pensais encore avoir la soirée pour me décider.  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Mince, je pensais encore avoir la soirée pour me décider.


Pareil.

----------


## PeaK

> Prem's : jeux choisis pour PeaK (qui a un BLAEO, c'est cool, même s'il est un peu bizarrement trié : Terraria, bien qu'étant son jeu le plus pratiqué, à 274 heures, est quand même dans les _Never played_ !).


Ah effectivement mon BLAEO peut paraître bizarre, c'est parce que je ne m'en sert pas que pour l'event CPC... En fait ma catégorie "Never Played" contient les jeux auxquels je n'ai jamais joué, mais aussi ceux que j'ai abandonné en cours de route et auxquels je souhaite rejouer! D'où ces choses bizarres, j'aurais peut être dû le préciser dans mon profil.

En tout cas merci pour la sélection rapide, je me retrouve avec 2 FPS (ca fait tellement longtemps que j'en n'ai pas fait  ::wub:: ), 2 classiques du jeu vidéo, et un plateformer tout mignon !

----------


## kashmiir

Ma p'tite liste pour Tourteau :
*Undertale* : Il est à ce qu'il parait difficile, mais tellement Weird comme jeu, que ça pourrait valoir le coup
*Soldats Inconnus* : Celui pour le coup, il est plutôt facile et l'histoire est pas mal
*Metro : Last Light* : Un peu de FPS !!!
*Abzû* : Le Grand Bleu, onirique, si les beaux jours reviennent tu sera content de te plonger la tête dans l'eau
*Dust : An Elysian Tail* : Parce qu'il fallait un jeu avec des animaux, j'ai galéré avec ta liste, mais je pense qu'il est bien

Have Fun

----------


## PeaK

Ma liste pour *Loddfafnir*:




> - *Half Life 2 - Episode 1*: Un FPS culte, J'avais beaucoup aimé à l'époque, j’espère que tu l’apprécieras tout autant (en espérant qu'il n'ait pas trop mal vieilli). Environ 4-5h
> - *Papo & Yo*: Un jeu d'aventure assez mignon et original, pas bien long (3-4h) et qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire. Je l'ai fait il y a quelques mois et j'avais bien aimé. Environ 3-4h
> - *World of Goo*: Pour moi c'est également un classique. Je ne suis pas fan des puzzle games d'habitude, mais celui là est très bien réalisé! Environ 7-8h
> - *Domina*: Un jeu de gestion/management de gladiateur. Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'y jouer mais il est dans ma liste de jeux "A faire", les retours sont très bons. Compter environ 5h d'après HLTB.
> - *Overgrowth*: Pour le thème du mois d'une part, et aussi parce que c'est un jeu qui m'intrigue beaucoup, avec ces gros lapins qui font du parkour et des combats... Je suis curieux de connaitre ton avis sur celui là ! Il devrait durer entre 2 et 4h.

----------


## ssgmaster

Pour Carnod ce sera:

*Torchlight*: Un Hack/Slash bien sympa et meilleur (selon moi) que Diablo III ( 14H30 selon HLTB )
*Human Resource Machine*: Un jeu de programmation plus accessible que les jeux Zachtronics ( 4H30 selon HLTB )
*Mafia II*: Un GTA like qui se déroule après la seconde guerre mondial ( 12H selon HLTB )
*Alan Wake's American Nightmare*: Un petit jeu d'horreur ( 3H30 selon HLTB )
*Sam & Max: Season One*: Un chien et un lapin, c'est dans le thème ( 13H30 selon HLTB )

J'avoue ne pas trop avoir pigé BLAEO du coup je me suis senti super restreint au niveau du choix (j'ai prix que du blanc avec 0 minutes).

----------


## Kwiga

Ma sélection pour *darkvador* :

*Commandos 3*: Destination Berlin (12h) 
STAR WARS™ *Jedi Knight*: *Jedi Academy*™ (10h)
*Max Payne 2*: The Fall of Max Payne (6h30) 
*Renegade Ops* (4h30)
et pour le thème animaux : *Sonic Generations* (5h30)

Petite question : si pour une raison quelconque je souhaite modifier la liste des jeux sélectionnés, c'est possible ? J'ai l'impression que le message est modifiable mais pu les jeux (imaginons par exemple que darkvador ait déjà fini un des jeux sur une plateforme autre que steam).

----------


## Ymnargue

Je choisi les jeux pour *FirmYn*. Pas de bol pour toi. Tu aurais pu tomber sur un mec conciliant. M'enfin, ce sont les règles  ::):  

1 - *Alan Wake* (11h) : tu disais aimer les jeux à la première personne, c'est un jeu à la troisième personne. Mais il est très très chouette  ::):  Et tu es souvent en forêt, et dans la forêt, bon, y'a plein d'animaux. Rapport au thème.
2 - *Shadow Warrior (2013)*  (12h) : ça, c'est parce qu'en fait, je suis sympa. Vu ce que tu aimes, tu devrais aimer. Bon, y'a pas de bagnoles par contre.
3 - *Dust: An Elysian Tail* (10h) : des animaux, encore. On a joué autant à ce jeu toi et moi. Très peu donc. Et je le regrette pour ma part. Tu dis aimer les beaux jeux ? Celui-là, il est magnifique. Tes yeux devraient me remercier.
4 - *Amnesia: The Dark Descent* (8h) : encore un jeu à la première personne. Là, tu peux presque te dire que je suis vraiment très sympa. Mais en fait non. Sur ce coup-ci, je suis limite sadique. Courage  ::): 
5 - *Grim Fandango Remastered* (11h) : pour finir, ce jeu-là. Mon enfance. Je ne l'ai pas fait dans cette version (mais un jour, je le ferai). Il devrait te faire du bien. Il est beau, il est drôle et il a le mérite de te faire un peu réfléchir.

Bon, j'ai pas trouvé facilement un jeu avec des bagnoles. Tu en as bien quelques-uns, mais je ne connais pas fort ces jeux-là. Et je ne sais pas s'il est réellement possible de les "finir". 
Ceci dit, j'espère que tu t'amuseras bien  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ...


FirmYn : si tu trouves que ta liste est trop longue à terminer, je peux revoir ça. Je pensais que les jeux se termineraient plus rapidement. Hésite pas  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai chosi les jeux pour Clydopathe !
- Machinarium
- Steredenn
- The End Is Nigh
- Brütal Legend
- Seasons after Fall 
Il a de quoi s'amuser ^^

----------


## madgic

> Je crois que j’ai merdé... Il fallait aussi valider l’inscription sur le site et pas seulement sur le forum ?





> Mince, je pensais encore avoir la soirée pour me décider.





> Pareil.


Je vous ai inscrit tout les trois  :;):

----------


## Flad

Bon j'ai pas encore pris le pli qu'il y a un topic pour l'event ET un site -_-
Je fais du tri sur mon blaeo et je regarde qui va se chopper ma chaude liste.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(et si jpeux avoir un rappel des règles sur comment on choisi la liste aussi  ::ninja:: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Flad est mon partenaire, j'espère que ça va en valoir de Detour .
> 
> Vivement qu'il mette à jour sa liste .


 :tired:

----------


## madgic

> Bon j'ai pas encore pris le pli qu'il y a un topic pour l'event ET un site -_-
> Je fais du tri sur mon blaeo et je regarde qui va se chopper ma chaude liste. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> (et si jpeux avoir un rappel des règles sur comment on choisi la liste aussi )
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


A partir du menu de l'event ou de ton profil, il y a un onglet pour choisir les jeux (avec un rappel des règles)  :;): 

ps à Clydopathe  : il aime les licornes  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> A partir du menu de l'event ou de ton profil, il y a un onglet pour choisir les jeux (avec un rappel des règles) 
> 
> ps à Clydopathe  : il aime les licornes


On parle de MON backlog okay ?!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Hephephep, dans le rappel des règles, j'ai pas le thème de l'event.
Oui jsuis en mode chiant ce soir :-)

----------


## Supergounou

> Hephephep, dans le rappel des règles, j'ai pas le thème de l'event.


Le thème c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


entre autre

 les licornes  ::):

----------


## madgic

> On parle de MON backlog okay ?!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Hephephep, dans le rappel des règles, j'ai pas le thème de l'event.
> Oui jsuis en mode chiant ce soir :-)


C'est écrit dans la description de l'event, premier onglet de l'écran de choix des jeux.

----------


## acdctabs

Tiens d'ailleurs quand on valide la liste des jeux il reste sur la même écran.
Une redirection vers la page de l'event serait plus cohérent.

----------


## madgic

> Tiens d'ailleurs quand on valide la liste des jeux il reste sur la même écran.
> Une redirection vers la page de l'event serait plus cohérent.


C'est pas faux.

Sinon je viens de choisir les jeux pour ssgmaster.




> Pour cet event, je te propose :
> Mad Max, un jeu d'action en open world avec des voitures. Très bonne ambiance mais peut ennuyer à la longue à cause de la faible diversité des missions.XCOM: Enemy Unknown, un très bon jeu de tactique au tour par tour (et si tu aime fonce sur le 2  )Age of Mythology: Extended Edition, quand j'avais fait la campagne il y a 10 ans j'avais adoré, avec ses civilisations et créatures mythologiquesPrey, certains adorent, d'autres pas et d'autres en font des L.I.S.T.E.S.Toki Tori, petit jeu de plateformes avec comme héros principal un oiseau. A des avis très positifs sur Steam
> 
> J'espère que ça te plaira


Je précise que dans sa description, il y a écrit qu'on peut choisir des jeux allant jusqu'à 150/200H au total.

----------


## Flad

Bon ok.
C'est pas super lisible  ::ninja:: 

Non jdéconne c'est très bien.

Mon blaeo devrait être à jour. Merci de taper discrètement dans le "never played". Ne pas se fier à l'éventuel temps de jeu apparaissant c'est soit du idle master, soit j'ai fait le tuto et pas retouché au jeu depuis....pfiouuuuuuuu
Et j'ai validé la liste pour RomTaka mon amour  ::wub:: 

A Story About My Uncle
Batman Arkham Origins Blackgate
Brothers A Tale of Two Sons
Call of Juarez Gunslinger
Hell Yeah (thème des animaux)

----------


## RomTaka

> Et j'ai validé la liste pour RomTaka mon amour 
> 
> A Story About My Uncle
> Batman Arkham Origins Blackgate
> Brothers A Tale of Two Sons
> Call of Juarez Gunslinger
> Hell Yeah (thème des animaux)


Merci.  :;): 

Des bisous aussi.

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai choisi les jeux pour Slowhand, en essayant de rester dans du pas trop long :

*Bastion* et *Mark of the Ninja* parce qu'ils sont excellents, l'un pour son narrateur, l'autre pour son superbe gameplay d'infiltration.
*Blocks that Matter*, parce qu'après avoir tué tant de trucs, faut bien se poser un peu pour réfléchir.
*Hammerfight*, parce qu'une fois le crâne bien bourré, il est temps de retourner défoncer des trucs.
Et *Sonic Generations*, parce que même mutant et probablement radioactif, un hérisson reste un animal.

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

Je débarque à l'instant, après une petite soirée film (en l'espèce, le dernier Star Wars que je n'avais pas encore eu l'occasion de voir...  ::|: ).

Si j'ai bien compris, le tirage au sort m'a attribué : Supergounou. Il faut, donc, que je regarde dans son profil (en l'occurrence Steam), et je dois choisir 5 jeux (dont un avec des animaux) ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Si j'ai bien compris, le tirage au sort m'a attribué : Supergounou. Il faut, donc, que je regarde dans son profil (en l'occurrence Steam), et je dois choisir 5 jeux (dont un avec des animaux) ?


 :Vibre: 

N'hésite pas à m'ajouter sur Steam ou à me MP si tu te perds dans ma liste.

----------


## ajcrou

> N'hésite pas à m'ajouter sur Steam ou à me MP si tu te perds dans ma liste.


Pour l'instant, j'essaye de faire défiler la liste (longue) pour essayer de repérer d’éventuels jeux que je connais (pour l'instant un).

----------


## Kaede

J'ai sélectionné pour kashmiir :
- Hotline Miami (déjà commencé mais il y a longtemps, semble-t-il) : c'est dans le thème  ::): 
- Crypt of the NecroDancer, parce que c'est un des jeux qui m'a le plus agréablement surpris ces dernières années, ou Spec Ops si le challenge est trop élevé (plier COFN en 10h ça me paraît relativement tendu dans l'absolu...)
- Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee, ça colle au thème (et c'est un de mes favoris toujours, mais chuut)
- FTL: Faster Than Light : un peu de tour par tour pour contrebalancer tous ces jeux d'action
- Chtulhu Saves the World : un petit RPG, vu que ç'a l'air d'être un genre qui te plaît

A voir quand même, car il y a 2 liens dans son profil sur le site, le profil Steam et un classeur, et bizarrement la liste du classeur est très très réduite. C'est pas très clair.
S'il fallait s'en tenir à la 2eme liste (on verra sa réponse...), je propose :
- Chtulhu Saves the World,
- Faster Than Light,
- Rochard
- Mirror's Edge
- Limbo

J'ai privilégié des jeux que je sais globalement appréciés (en tête : FTL) ou favoris perso (Abe, Mirror's Edge, Limbo, Hotline Miami, quant à Spec Ops c'est pas trop trop ma came mais il est bien dans son genre)

----------


## ssgmaster

> C'est pas faux.
> 
> Sinon je viens de choisir les jeux pour ssgmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> Je précise que dans sa description, il y a écrit qu'on peut choisir des jeux allant jusqu'à 150/200H au total.


J'ai du mal l'écrire, je voulais dire 150/200H tous les jeux combinés mais pas grave parce que cette liste  ::love::

----------


## sticky-fingers

voici ma liste pour Olima, dur de coller au thème ! 
- Combat Cats 
- Adventures of Shuggy 
- Sam & Max: The Devil's Playhouse 
- Aaru's Awakening 
- Wallace & Gromit Ep 1: Fright of the Bumblebees 





> Voilà ma liste pour sticky-fingers 
> 
> En espérant que cela lui plaise.


Merci  :;): 
pour faire un point rapide :  
- Kingdom: Classic : celui là je vais vraiment essayer  :;):  
- Human: Fall Flat : à essayer, ça a l'air bien con  ::XD:: 
- DuckTales: Remastered et Paper please : ceux là sont bien entamés et mis de coté depuis un moment, on verra  ::|: 
- Batman™: Arkham Knight : j'ai pas encore fini le précédent, on peut échanger ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour l'instant, j'essaye de faire défiler la liste (longue) pour essayer de repérer d’éventuels jeux que je connais (pour l'instant un).


Si ça peut te rassurer et comme je l'ai indiqué sur le site, tu peux éliminer 25% de la liste à savoir les jeux qui ont ≥ 0,1h de jeu.
Bon d'accord, ça fait quand même une liste de plus de 1300 jeux, mais reste positif tu aurais pu tomber sur Baalim  ::ninja::

----------


## Ymnargue

> J'ai choisi les jeux pour Slowhand, en essayant de rester dans du pas trop long :
> 
> *Bastion* et *Mark of the Ninja* parce qu'ils sont excellents, l'un pour son narrateur, l'autre pour son superbe gameplay d'infiltration.
> *Blocks that Matter*, parce qu'après avoir tué tant de trucs, faut bien se poser un peu pour réfléchir.
> *Hammerfight*, parce qu'une fois le crâne bien bourré, il est temps de retourner défoncer des trucs.
> Et *Sonic Generations*, parce que même mutant et probablement radioactif, un hérisson reste un animal.


Wouw merci La Chouette  ::):  
Je n'aurai pas pensé à ces jeux-là. C'est une belle surprise  ::):

----------


## Cannes

J'ai fait ma liste pour Yaaa !
*Uncanny Valley* environ 1h, qui fait peur agrougrou.
*Cave Story* de 6heures, j'en ai toujours entendu parler mais jamais joué, ça a l'air d'un metroidvania très rigolo.
*Hotline Miam*i de 5 heures, PARCE QUE LE SANG C'EST COOL.
*Trine 2*, parce que j'y ai passé des heures, que les voix sont cool et que les personnages sont sympas. Les platform-puzzle c'est toujours sympa. Environ 8 heures.
Gun Monkeys, parce que les flingues c'est drôle, les singes aussi.

----------


## jopopoe

Pour *La Chouette* :

Bon comme d'hab' je ne choisis que des jeux que j'ai fait et appréciés :

*Amnesia* parce qu'il faut y avoir joué, et que c'est lorsqu'on se dit "ça fait pas si peur que ça finalement" que survient un truc malsain qui fait grimper le trouillomètre à fond ;

*Cave Story+* un bon petit jeu de shoot/plate-forme très bien fini et très agréable à jouer ;

*F.E.A.R. 2* qui, s'il n'égale pas son prédécesseur, est tout de même très réussi ;

*Fallout*, un RPG absolument génial et une des ambiances les plus réussies qui soient malgré le nombre réduit de pixels ;

L'inévitable *Toki Tori* en jeu bonux avec valeur animale ajoutée, un jeu d'énigmes qui sait devenir bien ardu dans les derniers tableaux (ou alors je suis juste pas bon ! )

J'espère avoir suffisamment varié les plaisirs, dans tous les cas amuse-toi bien !!!

----------


## Clydopathe

Pour Flad, j'ai choisi les jeux suivants   ::): 
- Deus Ex: Human Revolution 
- Prey  
- The Darkness II 
- Half-Life 2 
- Ori and the Blind Forest 

Il y a deux jeux longs, mais j'ai suivi les recommandations du profil  ::): .

----------


## Paradox

Alors avec la fatigue, j'ai une fait une enorme erreur : j'ai confondu les backlogs de la personne qui devait me choisir mes jeux et de celle de qui je devais choisir les jeux...  ::|: 

Un admin pourrait reset la liste choisie pour Makusu ?

----------


## Kaede

Au fait, l'OP dit qu'il faut sélectionner *4* jeux mais tout le monde en cite bien 5, conformément au site qui offre 5 champs de saisie ?

----------


## Cannes

Oui, c'est les 4 jeux obligatoire + le 5éme bonus qui est rapport au thème.

----------


## Vaykadji

Ce scandale, on ne peut même pas s'absenter un mois sans que les mecs organisent un microevent en schmet.

----------


## ajcrou

Avant d'aller me coucher.

Pour Supergounou, je propose une liste avec 4 jeux relativement courts et le dernier davantage pour la découverte.

1°: Valiant Hearts: The Great War™ / Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre™
Un jeu en rapport avec l'histoire militaire est incontournable. À défaut d'en avoir trouvé un sur la Seconde Guerre mondiale, on recule sur la première.

2°: Agatha Christie - The ABC Murders
Un peu d'énigmes, et étant fan d'Hercule Poirot.

3°: Metro: Last Light Redux
Un petit FPS pour la détente. Personnellement, j'ai fortement apprécié pour l'ambiance (et pourtant, je suis d'une médiocrité affligeant à ce type de jeux).

4°: Secrets of Rætikon
Comme il faut un choix en rapport avec les animaux. Selon les informations, des puzzles, une pâte graphique sympathique et assez court.

5°: Dragon Age : Origins
Comme discuté par MP, Oui, c'est très long donc évidemment impossible à terminer durant le mois de mai. Mais, c'est sacrilège de n'avoir jamais essayé ce monument. Donc une (très bonne) découverte obligatoire.

----------


## Supergounou

Merci pour cette belle liste  ::):

----------


## Wulfstan

Ma liste pour sebarnolds :

- *I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream* : dans ton énooooorme backlog, tu as un certain nombre de jeux des années 90, donc il faut aussi l'entamer par ce bout-là, et ce point & click d'horreur est un classique (6h à 8,5h)

- *A Story About My Uncle* : Un plateformer très court mais avec un excellent gameplay (3h à 4h)

- *Transistor* : Un jeu d'action et d'ambiance avec une superbe soundtrack que j'ai fini il y a peu et dont les combats deviennent très vite obsédants (6h à 8h)

- *Metro 2033* : Un FPS athmosphérique qui glisse tout seul (9,5 à 11,5h)

- Bonus animalier : *Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna)* : c'est trôôôôô meugnoooon (3h à 3,5h)

Edit : Concernant le site, le fait d'être déconnecté automatiquement aussi rapidement dans le temps n'est vraiment pas très user friendly. Si je n'avais pas d'abord posté sur le forum, il m'aurait tout fallu retaper.  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah, merci madgic pour l'inscription in extremis ! En attendant les propositions de bbd, petit post pour signaler que je n'arrive pas à accéder à la liste de Ruvon sur son profil (mais il n'y en a peut-être pas encore ?). Je te fais une sélection demain si c'est mis à jour.  ::):

----------


## doggy d

Ma liste pour TAMNO:

- The Banner Saga : Excellent tactical-rpg dans une ambiance nordique avec des "vikings" à cornes (10-14h)
- The Walking Dead : LE jeu représentatif de la formule "TellTales", avec des zombies à caractère très bestial... (+- 13h)
- Tomb Raider : Excellent reboot de la série, Lara est belle et vulnérable, le gameplay dans le style Uncharted et la réalisation solide (11-15h) ... et on y chasse des animaux...
- Darkness 2 : FPS noir à tentacules... ; j'ai adoré le 1er et celui-ci est encore meilleur avec une direction artistique aussi réussie (6h)
- 12 is better than 6 : franchement je ne connais pas mais c'est moins de 5h... et la direction artistique à l'air cool

Bon jeu, ne pas hésiter à commenter  :;):

----------


## Kyotenshi

J'ai du choisir les jeux pour jopopoe : 

- *Beyond Good & Evil* (~12h) : Jeu d'aventure où on incarne une reporter accompagné d'un cochon qui vont tenter de voir les derrières du gouvernement en place.. qui ressemble vachement à une dictature militaire. De la DA à la bande-son, en passant par les personnages, le jeu m'avait laissé un grand souvenir et il revient souvent dans mes "tops jeux". Faut juste faire fi de la caméra bien dégueulasse, ce qui peut pas mal rebuter au début. 

- *Owlboy* (10h) : Metroidvania super mignon où on incarne une chouette qui va devoir protéger son monde... Je vois pas trop quoi dire de plus, si ce n'est que la DA est super mignonne, le personnage principal super attachant, et chaque plan fourmille de petits détails. Un petit bijou de 2016 !

- *Papo & Yo* (3-4h) : Un jeu métaphorique où on incarne un garçon qui se réfugie dans un monde imaginaire quand son papa force sur la bouteille et devient violent... Le jeu pose plus de questions qu'il ne donne de réponses, mais ça m'avait pas mal pris aux tripes à l'époque, bien que le gameplay soit assez simple. Petit bémol toutefois sur les animations, qui sont assez lourdes et peuvent rendre le jeu mollasson (et vu le style de jeu, c'est déjà pas bien rapide en temps normal).

-* Hell Yeah* (8h) : Un platformer 2D où on incarne un lapin, prince des enfers, qui se fait prendre en photo dans son bain avec un canard en plastique et se retrouve sur le net. C'est le pitch de départ, le jeu est assez déluré, et on pète la tronche à tout ce qui passe sur notre chemin parce que pourquoi.  

-* Grow Home* (3-4h) : Petit jeu "indie" édité par Ubi, Grow Home nous fait incarne un robot utilitaire chargé de trouvé une Plante-Etoile nécessaire pour sauver sa planète. On se retrouve à visiter une série d'îles flottantes qu'on relie les unes aux autres avec des plantes grimpantes géantes. Le jeu est mignon, relativement court, et propose une OST vraiment sympathique. 

J'espère que la sélection te plaira  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Pour Flad, j'ai choisi les jeux suivants  
> - Deus Ex: Human Revolution 
> - Prey  
> - The Darkness II 
> - Half-Life 2 
> - Ori and the Blind Forest 
> 
> Il y a deux jeux longs, mais j'ai suivi les recommandations du profil .


Ouh, môssieur m'a gaté  ::wub::

----------


## Carnod

> Pour Carnod ce sera:
> 
> *Torchlight*: Un Hack/Slash bien sympa et meilleur (selon moi) que Diablo III ( 14H30 selon HLTB )
> *Human Resource Machine*: Un jeu de programmation plus accessible que les jeux Zachtronics ( 4H30 selon HLTB )
> *Mafia II*: Un GTA like qui se déroule après la seconde guerre mondial ( 12H selon HLTB )
> *Alan Wake's American Nightmare*: Un petit jeu d'horreur ( 3H30 selon HLTB )
> *Sam & Max: Season One*: Un chien et un lapin, c'est dans le thème ( 13H30 selon HLTB )
> 
> J'avoue ne pas trop avoir pigé BLAEO du coup je me suis senti super restreint au niveau du choix (j'ai prix que du blanc avec 0 minutes).


ya 0 minute sur alan wakes ?
Ah oui c'est le 2e.

En fait 'aurais pu prendre n'importe quoi même avec du temps, parce que c'est du temps pour les cartes. Mais ça me va, je vais avoir de quoi faire. Merci !

----------


## madgic

> J'ai du mal l'écrire, je voulais dire 150/200H tous les jeux combinés mais pas grave parce que cette liste


Normalement ca fait moins de 200 heures  ::siffle:: 

Et sinon pour les diverses demandes je l'ai ferais ce soir  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

Merci Supergounou pour la liste, malgré le mois chargé je m'engage à en finir au moins 1^^

Pour ce qui est de Kyotenshi, voici la liste :

- *Sine Mora EX* (2 à 4 heures) : Un petit Shmup pas trop hardcore et avec un rythme suffisamment lent pour que je l'ai terminé sur un premier run. Ca change un peu des styles en vogue classiques.
- *One Finger Death Punch* (6 à 11 heures) : Celui là c'est un jeu avec un mécanique extremement simple : ça se joue uniquement avec deux boutons (ceux de la souris par ex) et c'est marre. Le jeu monte progressivement en difficulté et m'a personnellement amené à ce que l'on nome le flow, ce moment où on execute tellement vite les actions qu'on ne s'en rend même plus compte^^
- *Bioshock remastered* (12 à 15 heures) : C'est un jeu qui a certes 11 ans aujourd'hui, mais qui reste très plaisant à jouer surtout par son incroyable ambiance... Je pense que c'est un must à avoir fait dans sa vie de gamer.
- *Lord of the rings : war in the north* (12 à 15 heures) : un jeu d'action matiné de RPG qui n'est pas incroyable, mais je suis un gros fan de la license et donc je te le propose. Il y a quand même moyen de prendre énormément de plaisir si tu aimes la lisence car c'est le seul jeu pour laquelle l'histoire peut être canon, et si tu as un pote que ça tente car jouable en coop.
- *Legend of grimrock* (16 à 20 heures) : comme jeu bonus, car tu va apprendre à craindre et détester certains animaux en particulier  ::P:  J'avais adoré le jeu : dongeon crawler


Voilà j'espere que tu y trouveras ton compte  :;):

----------


## FirmYn

Liste choisie pour Galgu : 

*Oxenfree* : Un jeu court à l'histoire intéressante et à l'ambiance extraordinaire, il ne te prendra qu'une après-midi, mais qu'elle sera agréable cette après-midi. Ferme tes rideaux, mets toi sous une couette dans ton canapé et profites.

*Bioshock (Remastered ou pas)* : Un grand classique, j'ai vu que tu n'en avait fait aucun de la série, il est urgent que tu répares cette erreur, tu ne le regrettera pas.

*Dark Messiah of Might and Magic* : Ce jeu est génial, une superbe aventure, un gameplay génial (Bind bien la touche coup de pied, tu me remerciera). Je sais pas trop quoi te dire de plus mais vraiment ce jeu en vaut la peine.

*Dungeon of the Endless* : Seul jeu auquel je n'ai pas joué. Mais tout ce que je sais c'est que Amplitude est à l'origine de ce jeu et que vu la qualité de la série des Endless en général il ne peut être que bon. (Et je ne me voyais pas trop te mettre un 4X pour l'event ^^)

*Mark of The Ninja* : Je ne sais pas si tu es fan d'infiltration, mais ce jeu est vraiment une perle.

----------


## Kaede

J'ai une idée.
On pourrait pas faire une liste des gens ayant les mêmes jeux, pour y jouer (plus ou moins...) en même temps ?
Attendez on me dit que c'est un peu le but du topic et son fonctionnement* ?

* plus sérieusement, comment, c'est informel via le topic ?

----------


## FirmYn

> Je choisi les jeux pour *FirmYn*. Pas de bol pour toi. Tu aurais pu tomber sur un mec conciliant. M'enfin, ce sont les règles  
> 
> 1 - *Alan Wake* (11h) : tu disais aimer les jeux à la première personne, c'est un jeu à la troisième personne. Mais il est très très chouette  Et tu es souvent en forêt, et dans la forêt, bon, y'a plein d'animaux. Rapport au thème.
> 2 - *Shadow Warrior (2013)*  (12h) : ça, c'est parce qu'en fait, je suis sympa. Vu ce que tu aimes, tu devrais aimer. Bon, y'a pas de bagnoles par contre.
> 3 - *Dust: An Elysian Tail* (10h) : des animaux, encore. On a joué autant à ce jeu toi et moi. Très peu donc. Et je le regrette pour ma part. Tu dis aimer les beaux jeux ? Celui-là, il est magnifique. Tes yeux devraient me remercier.
> 4 - *Amnesia: The Dark Descent* (8h) : encore un jeu à la première personne. Là, tu peux presque te dire que je suis vraiment très sympa. Mais en fait non. Sur ce coup-ci, je suis limite sadique. Courage 
> 5 - *Grim Fandango Remastered* (11h) : pour finir, ce jeu-là. Mon enfance. Je ne l'ai pas fait dans cette version (mais un jour, je le ferai). Il devrait te faire du bien. Il est beau, il est drôle et il a le mérite de te faire un peu réfléchir.
> 
> Bon, j'ai pas trouvé facilement un jeu avec des bagnoles. Tu en as bien quelques-uns, mais je ne connais pas fort ces jeux-là. Et je ne sais pas s'il est réellement possible de les "finir". 
> ...



Il y a un truc que j'ai oublié de mettre dans ma bio, c'est que je suis une flipette, et évidemment tu me mets Amnesia :P
Mais pour le beau je j’essaierai quand même, ne touche pas cette liste, elle est parfaite  ::): 

Pour la durée, ça va être chaud de tous les faire mais ça passe !  :;): 

Merci !

----------


## jopopoe

Merci à  Kyotenshi pour ma liste, elle me fait très envie.

Mais j'ai oublié d'enlever de ma liste les jeux faits pendant le mini-event (c'est chose faite maintenant). Du coup si tu pouvais remplacer Grow Home par autre chose ça serait formidable !

----------


## Olima

Voici mes choix pour *Ronrount* : 
"*Paper's Please* : pour l'expérience, et c'est assez court, moins de 5h pour faire un run.
*Undertale* : Expérience à tenter aussi, une 10aine d'heures.
*Wolfenstein The Old Blood* : pour se défouler. 6 à 8h (Tu peux faire New Blood à la place si tu veux, mais il est plus long.)
*Dishonored* : Super jeu d'infiltration, à faire de préférence en difficile et en essayant de buter le moins de monde possible. Une 15aine d'heures.
*Danganronpa* : Parce que c'est vraiment barré, et qu'il y a un ours. C'est long par contre, mais tu as dit que tu acceptais un jeu long...
"

Par contre je crois que mon binôme sticky fingers avait pas capté qu'il était pas obligé de mettre des animaux dans tous les jeux, je lui ai envoyé un pm de demande de reroll pour un ou deux jeux qui ont pas l'air flambants dans sa liste...
Bon event à tous.

----------


## Kyotenshi

> Merci à  Kyotenshi pour ma liste, elle me fait très envie.
> 
> Mais j'ai oublié d'enlever de ma liste les jeux faits pendant le mini-event (c'est chose faite maintenant). Du coup si tu pouvais remplacer Grow Home par autre chose ça serait formidable !


Je fais ça le plus vite possible ! Ravi que ça te plaise  ::):  

Merci maxtidus10 pour les jeux, je vais découvrir les shmup en douceur si je comprends bien, ça me plaît !

Question bête, je sais que c’est le forum PC, mais si je fais Bioshock Remastered sur PS4 ça compte ou pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Loddfafnir

Les jeux pour *Kwiga*

Les temps sont issus de How Long To Beat

*Epistory - Typing Chronicles* : Pour les animaux, et parce que c'est original comme jeu ; 5h
*Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit* : Un lapin tueur pendant 7h
*Lara Croft GO* : Un petit jeu de puzzle pendant 3h
*Owlboy* : Un superbe jeu de plateforme pendant 8h
*RUINER* : Je suis curieux d'avoir ton avis dessus, même s'il n'y a pas à ma connaissance d'animaux dedans ; 5h

Je n'ai joué qu'à Epistory mais je suis curieux d'avoir ton avis sur les autres.

---------------

Merci *Peak* pour les jeux.

----------


## Supergounou

> Question bête, je sais que c’est le forum PC, mais si je fais Bioshock Remastered sur PS4 ça compte ou pas ?


Qu'on me dise si je me trompe, mais à partir du moment où tu peux fournir une preuve de la complétion je ne pense pas que ce soit gênant.

----------


## acdctabs

C'est psychologique, il est pas habitué à jouer à plus de 30fps alors il préfère le faire sur console  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

> Je choisi les jeux pour *FirmYn*. Pas de bol pour toi. Tu aurais pu tomber sur un mec conciliant. M'enfin, ce sont les règles  
> 
> 1 - *Alan Wake* (11h) : tu disais aimer les jeux à la première personne, c'est un jeu à la troisième personne. Mais il est très très chouette  Et tu es souvent en forêt, et dans la forêt, bon, y'a plein d'animaux. Rapport au thème.


S je me souviens bien il 'y a pas d'animaux dans la foret (

Spoiler Alert! 


ou alors ça m'a pas marqué

), ya bien une espèce qui nous attaque mais c'est pas lié à la foret.
Dans tous les cas c'est un grand jeu et presque un classqiue pour moi hautement recommandable, du coup un excellent choix (

Spoiler Alert! 


et avec amnesia c'est le double effet kiss cool  :;):  

)




> 2 - *Shadow Warrior (2013)*  (12h) : ça, c'est parce qu'en fait, je suis sympa. Vu ce que tu aimes, tu devrais aimer. Bon, y'a pas de bagnoles par contre.


Ben si justement il ya une voiture et c'est même en début de jeu.  :haha: 





> Merci Supergounou pour la liste, malgré le mois chargé je m'engage à en finir au moins 1^^
> 
> Pour ce qui est de Kyotenshi, voici la liste :
> 
> - *Lord of the rings : war in the north* (12 à 15 heures) : un jeu d'action matiné de RPG qui n'est pas incroyable, mais je suis un gros fan de la license et donc je te le propose. Il y a quand même moyen de prendre énormément de plaisir si tu aimes la lisence car c'est le seul jeu pour laquelle l'histoire peut être canon, et si tu as un pote que ça tente car jouable en coop.


Très bonne idée, le jeu est à mon sens injustement ignoré alors qu'il est pas mal dans ce qu'il propose et surtout très fidèle à la licence (j'aime pas trop le mot mais c'est plus parlant disons l'épopée)

----------


## Kyotenshi

> C'est psychologique, il est pas habitué à jouer à plus de 30fps alors il préfère le faire sur console



Mais je...  ::unsure:: 
Je n’ai aucune excuse il est vrai. C’est juste que ça semble pas être un fast FPS et j’aimerai bien partager l’experience avec ma moitié  ::P:  (ça passe comme excuse ?  ::ninja::  )

----------


## FirmYn

J'espère qu'elle est belle  :;):

----------


## kashmiir

> J'ai sélectionné pour kashmiir :
> - Hotline Miami (déjà commencé mais il y a longtemps, semble-t-il) : c'est dans le thème 
> - Crypt of the NecroDancer, parce que c'est un des jeux qui m'a le plus agréablement surpris ces dernières années, ou Spec Ops si le challenge est trop élevé (plier COFN en 10h ça me paraît relativement tendu dans l'absolu...)
> - Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee, ça colle au thème (et c'est un de mes favoris toujours, mais chuut)
> - FTL: Faster Than Light : un peu de tour par tour pour contrebalancer tous ces jeux d'action
> - Chtulhu Saves the World : un petit RPG, vu que ç'a l'air d'être un genre qui te plaît
> 
> A voir quand même, car il y a 2 liens dans son profil sur le site, le profil Steam et un classeur, et bizarrement la liste du classeur est très très réduite. C'est pas très clair.
> S'il fallait s'en tenir à la 2eme liste (on verra sa réponse...), je propose :
> ...


Merci pour la sélection.
C'est vrai qu'en relisant, mon profil ce n'est pas clair...pourtant ça l'était (dans ma tête) quand je l'ai fait...bref.
Je vais m'en tenir à ceux que tu as choisi sur le site c'est à dire :
- Hotline Miami
- Crypt of the NecroDancer
- Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee
- FTL: Faster Than Light
- Chtulhu Saves the World

Mais pour Crypt of the Necrodancer....ça me parait chaud ^^  :Death:

----------


## Paradox

> Alors avec la fatigue, j'ai une fait une enorme erreur : j'ai confondu les backlogs de la personne qui devait me choisir mes jeux et de celle de qui je devais choisir les jeux... 
> 
> Un admin pourrait reset la liste choisie pour Makusu ?


Je relance les des parce que je suis embete pour mon binome.

Je vais tenter sur le site en lui-meme egalement.

----------


## Kaede

> Mais pour Crypt of the Necrodancer....ça me parait chaud ^^


Ouais, après ça dépend de ton affinité avec ce style de jeux. C'est comme tu veux si tu veux le tenter. Par curiosité j'ai lancé une recherche dans le topic et il n'avait jamais été sélectionné avant (probablement à raison).
Confirme-moi si tu préfères que je change pour Spec Ops et je mets ça à jour  :;):

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Par contre je crois que mon binôme sticky fingers avait pas capté qu'il était pas obligé de mettre des animaux dans tous les jeux, je lui ai envoyé un pm de demande de reroll pour un ou deux jeux qui ont pas l'air flambants dans sa liste...
> Bon event à tous.


Je veux bien, mais on reroll comment ?  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Je veux bien, mais on reroll comment ?


On ne peut pas le faire directement sur le site ?

----------


## FirmYn

WOWOWOW

J'avais COMPLETEMENT ZAPPE la condition !! Quel abruti

Edit : Mais m**** je suis si débile on peut pas tout recommencer...

----------


## Paradox

> On ne peut pas le faire directement sur le site ?


Apparemment, non.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ruvon a ses jeux. Bon event !  :;): 

VVVVVV 
Hell Yeah! 
Party Hard 
Shadow Warrior 
Aviary Attorney (bonus)

----------


## Olima

Il y a un bouton en bas du site "envoyer un message" pour contacter les admins, et faire une demande de reroll si besoin  :;):

----------


## Kaede

> WOWOWOW
> 
> J'avais COMPLETEMENT ZAPPE la condition !! Quel abruti


?

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Hyeud* à ses jeux, amuses-toi bien !

J'ai choisi:
*A Story About My Uncle 
Bayonetta 
Ori and the Blind Forest: Definitive Edition 
Portal 2 
Ryse: Son of Rome*

Et merci *Carnod* pour la sélection, j'ai de quoi bien m'amuser. Le seul qui me paraît chaud c'est Bioshock, j'ai déjà essayé d'y jouer sans vraiment accrocher au début. Mais je vais retenter !

----------


## bbd

Et hop voilà la liste pour *frankymikey*

*Escape Goat 2* : un super puzzle game avec une chèvre
*Mini Ghost* : chouette platformer old school pour les amoureux du MSX et de Konami
*Valiant Hearts* : magnifique jeu sur 14-18
*Bioshock Infinite* : chouette FPS que l'on ne présente plus
*Hollow Knight* : un platformer avec du challenge et des graphismes à tomber

J'ai fini et apprécié les 4 premiers de cette liste  :;): 

Ruvon, j'ai mis à jour mon profil avec un Google Sheet  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci ! Chouette liste.  ::lol::

----------


## RomTaka

Y a un moyen rapide (plus rapide que les compter  à la mano quoi) pour madgic et les admin d'avoir des stats sur les jeux les plus proposés dans l'event ?
A vue de nez, j'ai l'impression de voir revenir assez souvent *Valiant Hearts* ou encore *A story about my uncle*.

----------


## Supergounou

Il y a 4 Hell Yeah! aussi, un jeu que acdctabs m'avait fait découvrir lors d'un précédent event et qui est drôlement sympa  :;):

----------


## FirmYn

Attendez je suis complètement perdu.. Un seul jeu doit correspondre au thème ?

----------


## Supergounou

Oui.

----------


## FirmYn

Bon bah ma connerie n'est pas si grave que ça finalement.

----------


## Paradox

> Il y a un bouton en bas du site "envoyer un message" pour contacter les admins, et faire une demande de reroll si besoin


Deja fait !  :;):

----------


## FirmYn

Bon, j'ai mis à jour la description, en attendant qu'un admin vienne me sauver pour la liste  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Pour que ce soit clair pour tout le monde: 

*Il faut obligatoirement choisir 4 jeux à son binôme, et éventuellement un cinquième en rapport avec le thème de l'event, qui est "les animaux" pour cette saison*.

----------


## Hyeud

> *Hyeud* à ses jeux, amuses-toi bien !
> 
> J'ai choisi:
> *A Story About My Uncle 
> Bayonetta 
> Ori and the Blind Forest: Definitive Edition 
> Portal 2 
> Ryse: Son of Rome*
> 
> Et merci *Carnod* pour la sélection, j'ai de quoi bien m'amuser. Le seul qui me paraît chaud c'est Bioshock, j'ai déjà essayé d'y jouer sans vraiment accrocher au début. Mais je vais retenter !


Euh il est où le jeu avec les zanimaux ?  ::siffle:: 

Ma liste pour Madgic :
Black the fall
Cursed Castilla
mister shifty
Shantae and the Pirate's Curse

et pour le thème Snake Pass

Si tu peux changer car la 1ère liste que j'ai faite et qui apparait officiellement j'avais choisi dans mon BLAEO  :Facepalm:  Désolé pour la merdouille.

----------


## Yaaa

> J'ai fait ma liste pour Yaaa !
> *Uncanny Valley* environ 1h, qui fait peur agrougrou.
> *Cave Story* de 6heures, j'en ai toujours entendu parler mais jamais joué, ça a l'air d'un metroidvania très rigolo.
> *Hotline Miam*i de 5 heures, PARCE QUE LE SANG C'EST COOL.
> *Trine 2*, parce que j'y ai passé des heures, que les voix sont cool et que les personnages sont sympas. Les platform-puzzle c'est toujours sympa. Environ 8 heures.
> Gun Monkeys, parce que les flingues c'est drôle, les singes aussi.


Hotline Miami je l'ai déjà fini et j'ai oublié de l'enlever de ma liste mais j'ai le 2 pour le remplacer.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Euh il est où le jeu avec les zanimaux ? 
> 
> Ma liste pour Madgic :
> Black the fall
> Cursed Castilla
> mister shifty
> Shantae and the Pirate's Curse
> 
> et pour le thème Snake Pass
> ...


C'est Ori le jeu avec animaux  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Ruvon a ses jeux. Bon event !


Merci  :;): 

Que des jeux que j'aurais pas pensé à faire sous peu, du coup l'event rempli parfaitement son office  ::): 

VVVVVV Toujours été curieux de voir ce que c'est, c'est l'occasion !
Hell Yeah! Du lapin mort pas crétin mais bien bourrin, ça va saigner !
Party Hard J'vais m'venger d'ces voisins qui font du bruit pendant Plus Belle La Vie !
Shadow Warrior Je sens une thématique se dégager à base de sang sur les murs...
Aviary Attorney (bonus) Un deuxième jeu avec des animals mais vivants cette fois  ::): 

Là je vais lancer The Forest qui sort ENFIN en version 1.0 mais je m'y colle, j'espère en finir 3 comme aux précédents events  :;): 




> Ruvon, j'ai mis à jour mon profil avec un Google Sheet


J'arrive, il n'y a que 1086 jeux entre les "abandonnés" et les "en cours" (et que j'enlève les applis), ça devrait être rap... heu... je vais utiliser random.org pour me sortir des chiffres et voir si ça colle je pense  ::ninja:: 

EDIT

Alors ce sera :

CONSORTIUM ou The Consortium Master Edition puisque tu l'as visiblement sur Steam ET GoG
Oxenfree
Gods Will Be Watching
Lilly Looking Through
Castle Of Illusions en bonus parce que Mickey, c'est une souris

Voilà, il y a un peu de tout, du Point&Click, de l'aventure/plateforme, du RPG/FPS, de la souris sous LSD... Dis-moi si j'ai pioché dans les bonnes catégories  :;):

----------


## bbd

> J'arrive, il n'y a que 1086 jeux entre les "abandonnés" et les "en cours" (et que j'enlève les applis), ça devrait être rap... heu... je vais utiliser random.org pour me sortir des chiffres et voir si ça colle je pense


 :Facepalm:  Si tu veux simplifier, il y a les catégories favoris (mais pas commencés) et à faire après. J'aurais probablement du shortlister, désolé re  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

> Si tu veux simplifier, il y a les catégories favoris (mais pas commencés) et à faire après. J'aurais probablement du shortlister, désolé re


Pas de souci  :;):  Je te remets la liste :

CONSORTIUM ou The Consortium Master Edition puisque tu l'as visiblement sur Steam ET GoG
Oxenfree
Gods Will Be Watching
Lilly Looking Through
Castle Of Illusions en bonus parce que Mickey, c'est une souris

J'en ai pris un dans la catégorie "c'est quoi déjà ce jeu" dont j'aime beaucoup le nom  :^_^:

----------


## bbd

> Pas de souci  Je te remets la liste :
> 
> CONSORTIUM ou The Consortium Master Edition puisque tu l'as visiblement sur Steam ET GoG
> Oxenfree
> Gods Will Be Watching
> Lilly Looking Through
> Castle Of Illusions en bonus parce que Mickey, c'est une souris
> 
> J'en ai pris un dans la catégorie "c'est quoi déjà ce jeu" dont j'aime beaucoup le nom


Merci pour cette sélection ! Voilà une bonne occasion d'enfin lancer Oxenfree, Gods will be watching et Lilly looking through  ::):  Mickey, je crois qu'il est un peu chaud mais je on va tenter également. Pour Consortium, il faut que j'aille voir ce que c'est (la catégorie porte bien son nom)...

----------


## Wulfstan

> Voici mes choix pour *Ronrount* : 
> "*Paper's Please* : pour l'expérience, et c'est assez court, moins de 5h pour faire un run.
> *Undertale* : Expérience à tenter aussi, une 10aine d'heures.
> *Wolfenstein The Old Blood* : pour se défouler. 6 à 8h (Tu peux faire New Blood à la place si tu veux, mais il est plus long.)
> *Dishonored* : Super jeu d'infiltration, à faire de préférence en difficile et en essayant de buter le moins de monde possible. Une 15aine d'heures.
> *Danganronpa* : Parce que c'est vraiment barré, et qu'il y a un ours. C'est long par contre, mais tu as dit que tu acceptais un jeu long...
> "


Super liste, ça me fait très envie, merci à toi !  ::): 

Et comme *Old Blood* est un préquel à *New Order*, ça me va très bien de commencer par celui-ci.  :;):

----------


## doggy d

A quel moment je dois m inquiéter de ne pas avoir de nouvelles pour mon choix?

----------


## ajcrou

> A quel moment je dois m inquiéter de ne pas avoir de nouvelles pour mon choix?


Pareil en ce qui me concerne, toujours pas ma liste de jeux (par Tamno), dommage car j'avais une après-midi tranquille aujourd'hui (et une bonne bouteille de cidre pour accompagner).

Mais, d'un autre côté logique, un 1er mai, certains ont la chance de ne pas être bloqué chez eux et de pouvoir profiter du (beau ???) temps.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est qui c'est qui qu'a fini son premier jeu ?  ::lol::  
Hop, trois petites heures et quelque pour boucler *Mini Ghost* d'une traite. Bien aimé !



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Paradox

> A quel moment je dois m inquiéter de ne pas avoir de nouvelles pour mon choix?


Normalement, on le fait dans les 1e 24h. Apres, l'orga choisissaient si pas de nouvelles du binome dans les 48h.

Apres, avec la periode choisie, le fait que l'on est adopte le nouveau fonctionnement et surtout le nombre de participants qui a bien augmente, tu pourras t'inquieter demain soir disons.

----------


## Chiff

Je choisis ma liste pour Paradox quand je serais de retour chez moi ce soir.

Et j'attends ma liste de mister ds108j

----------


## madgic

Pour tout ceux qui voudrais modifier les jeux, envoyez un message aux admins indiquant la nouvelle liste ou les jeux jeux à changer.

----------


## bbd

> C'est qui c'est qui qu'a fini son premier jeu ?  
> Hop, trois petites heures et quelque pour boucler *Mini Ghost* d'une traite. Bien aimé !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/05/01/4d8e...2310f16941.jpg


Bravo  :;):  J'avais bien aimé également (tu pourras faire Ghost 1.0 du coup  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Flad

Bon, pour ma part j'ai commencé par du mignon : ori and the blind forest.
Et ben j'espère que le passage de l'arbre était le plus chiant du jeu parce que sinon c'est pas dit que je finisse  :Gerbe:

----------


## Kaede

Y a pas un niveau de difficulté réglable dans ce jeu ?

----------


## Flad

> Y a pas un niveau de difficulté réglable dans ce jeu ?


J'ai rien trouvé en dessous de facile  :tired: 
Non mais vraiment, le passage de l'arbre c'est d'une chiasse  :Gerbe:

----------


## Mordicus

NightoY n'a mis aucun lien dans son profil ! je peux pas choisir les jeux.

----------


## doggy d

Au pire, on peut être binômes  :;):

----------


## Cannes

> Hotline Miami je l'ai déjà fini et j'ai oublié de l'enlever de ma liste mais j'ai le 2 pour le remplacer.


C'est pareil  ::siffle::

----------


## Tamno

> Pareil en ce qui me concerne, toujours pas ma liste de jeux (par Tamno), dommage car j'avais une après-midi tranquille aujourd'hui (et une bonne bouteille de cidre pour accompagner).
> 
> Mais, d'un autre côté logique, un 1er mai, certains ont la chance de ne pas être bloqué chez eux et de pouvoir profiter du (beau ???) temps.


Désolé du retard. C'était pas simple de choisir t'as pas mal de jeux qui sont en commun avec la mienne donc je sais pas trop ce que ça donne.  ::P: 
Alors je vais dire :
- Bioshock remastered
- Middle earth : shadow of mordor
- Abzu
- Dishonored
- Avadon 2: The Corruption




> Ma liste pour TAMNO:
> 
> - The Banner Saga : Excellent tactical-rpg dans une ambiance nordique avec des "vikings" à cornes (10-14h)
> - The Walking Dead : LE jeu représentatif de la formule "TellTales", avec des zombies à caractère très bestial... (+- 13h)
> - Tomb Raider : Excellent reboot de la série, Lara est belle et vulnérable, le gameplay dans le style Uncharted et la réalisation solide (11-15h) ... et on y chasse des animaux...
> - Darkness 2 : FPS noir à tentacules... ; j'ai adoré le 1er et celui-ci est encore meilleur avec une direction artistique aussi réussie (6h)
> - 12 is better than 6 : franchement je ne connais pas mais c'est moins de 5h... et la direction artistique à l'air cool
> 
> Bon jeu, ne pas hésiter à commenter


Merci !

----------


## ajcrou

> Désolé du retard. C'était pas simple de choisir t'as pas mal de jeux qui sont en commun avec la mienne donc je sais pas trop ce que ça donne. 
> Alors je vais dire :
> - Bioshock remastered
> - Middle earth : shadow of mordor
> - Abzu
> - Dishonored
> - Avadon 2: The Corruption


Aucun soucis.

Parfait, par contre, il faut que je télécharger Shadow of Mordor qui semble faire son poids (40 Go  :ouaiouai: , avec ma connexion rendez-vous dans 15 jours  ::P: ). Je vais probablement commencer avec un autre.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ma liste pour sebarnolds :
> 
> - *I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream* : dans ton énooooorme backlog, tu as un certain nombre de jeux des années 90, donc il faut aussi l'entamer par ce bout-là, et ce point & click d'horreur est un classique (6h à 8,5h)
> 
> - *A Story About My Uncle* : Un plateformer très court mais avec un excellent gameplay (3h à 4h)
> 
> - *Transistor* : Un jeu d'action et d'ambiance avec une superbe soundtrack que j'ai fini il y a peu et dont les combats deviennent très vite obsédants (6h à 8h)
> 
> - *Metro 2033* : Un FPS athmosphérique qui glisse tout seul (9,5 à 11,5h)
> ...


Super, merci beaucoup !

A priori, je vais m'y attaquer dans cet ordre :
- Never Alone
- A Story About My Uncle
- Transistor
- I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream
- Metro 2033

Et à priori, j'irai pas plus loin que Transistor, que je n'aurai sans doute pas le temps de finir  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et voici ma sélection pour *Kulfy* :
- *ABZÛ* : exploration zen de quelques heures (des animaux partout)
- *Dishonored* : le plus long de ma sélection, on ne le présente plus
- *Epistory - Typing Chronicles* : un typing game assez stylé que j'ai bien aimé (avec un renard)
- *Gunpoint* : assez court et très fun
- *Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken* : un poulet qui sauve le monde, y'a pas besoin d'en dire plus  ::P: 

Perso, ce sont 5 jeux que j'ai énormément appréciés. Et pour le thème, à part Dishonored, ils rentrent tous dedans  ::):

----------


## Vaykadji

@madgicsysteme : j'ai trouvé des "bugs" (tu vas me dire que c'est une feature, mais bon) : 
- il manque un trim pour enlever les espaces précédents et après le code de vérification. Il m'a dit que mon code était incorrect à cause d'un espace du au copier-coller.
- le profil peut pas être un gif (du coup l'avatar du forum fonctionne pas tel quel, cpc utilise le gif)

----------


## Ruvon

> - le profil peut pas être un gif (du coup l'avatar du forum fonctionne pas tel quel, cpc utilise le gif)


C'est pourtant ce que j'ai fait et ça marche  ::unsure::

----------


## Olima

Merci à Sticky finger pour sa nouvelle sélec, beaucoup plus engageante : Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number 
Metro 2033 
To the Moon 
Owlboy 
RONIN

 :;):

----------


## madgic

> Il m'a dit que mon code était incorrect à cause d'un espace du au copier-coller.


 :haha: 




> le profil peut pas être un gif (du coup l'avatar du forum fonctionne pas tel quel, cpc utilise le gif)


J'ai modifié ton profil pour tester avec ton image du forum et ça s'est bien affiché. (j'ai remis ton image provenant de Steam ensuite)

Sinon en vrac :

J'ai modifié la page de l'event. Vous pouvez maintenant accéder aux profils des participants en cliquant sur leurs nomsPour les déconnexion je cherche à résoudre le problème (qui ne se produit pas en local où je peux rester tout le temps connecté)Pour les stats sur un jeu dont quelqu'un parlait plus haut, en attendant la page dédié (soon  ::siffle::  ), vous pouvez tapez le nom du jeu dans la barre de recherche de l'event pour voir combien de fois il a été proposé. Je peux voir ainsi par exemple que Owlboy a té proposé 4 fois pour l'instant.J'ai eu quelques bugs dans l'admin pour changer le nom des jeux mais ça a été réglé donc il y a plus de problèmes.

----------


## Kyotenshi

> Merci à  Kyotenshi pour ma liste, elle me fait très envie.
> 
> Mais j'ai oublié d'enlever de ma liste les jeux faits pendant le mini-event (c'est chose faite maintenant). Du coup si tu pouvais remplacer Grow Home par autre chose ça serait formidable !


Comme prévu, je change le jeu Grow Home vu que tu l'as terminé  ::): 

*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons *  (4-5h) : Un petit jeu que j'ai adoré où on incarne deux frères, avec une spécificité de gameplay qui m'avait surpris et qui renforçait beaucoup le lien entre les deux frères, puisque chaque frère va être géré par un seul joystick. L'aventure est relativement courte, et c'est tant mieux, ça permet de ne pas tomber dans le surplus qui rendrait le jeu indigeste.

----------


## madgic

> Comme prévu, je change le jeu Grow Home vu que tu l'as terminé 
> 
> *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons *  (4-5h) : Un petit jeu que j'ai adoré où on incarne deux frères, avec une spécificité de gameplay qui m'avait surpris et qui renforçait beaucoup le lien entre les deux frères, puisque chaque frère va être géré par un seul joystick. L'aventure est relativement courte, et c'est tant mieux, ça permet de ne pas tomber dans le surplus qui rendrait le jeu indigeste.


C'est modifié  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

> - Bioshock remastered
> - Middle earth : shadow of mordor
> - Abzu
> - Dishonored
> - Avadon 2: The Corruption


Par contre, est-ce qu'il serait possible de retirer Avadon 2 afin de le remplacer par un autre vu la durée du jeu (supérieur à 50 heures) ?

----------


## Kulfy

*Ds108j* : Le détail de tes jeux doit être en 'Friends Only', je ne peux pas consulter ta liste de jeux.
Tu peux modifier ce paramètre à cette adresse : https://steamcommunity.com/my/edit/settings ou alors accepter ma demande d'ami  :;):

----------


## Tamno

> Par contre, est-ce qu'il serait possible de retirer Avadon 2 afin de le remplacer par un autre vu la durée du jeu (supérieur à 50 heures) ?


Je remplace par Grim Fandango Remastered !

----------


## ajcrou

> Je remplace par Grim Fandango Remastered !


OK, parfait.

Et merci encore.

----------


## jopopoe

> *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons *


Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Chiff

Liste choisie pour Paradox :

*Ori and the Blind Forest: Definitive Edition 
Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon 
Observer 
Event[0] 
Alpha Protocol*

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai lancé Aviary Attorney pour voir, même pas 5 minutes de jeu et la réplique qui tue (jeu en anglais se déroulant en France) :




> If serving justice makes me a "fils de pute", then I'll wear that title proudly.


Sur fond de musique classique. Grande classe.

----------


## Kulfy

Vu avec Ds108j pour son souci, il s'en occupera demain soir.




> Et voici ma sélection pour *Kulfy* :
> - *ABZÛ* : exploration zen de quelques heures (des animaux partout)
> - *Dishonored* : le plus long de ma sélection, on ne le présente plus
> - *Epistory - Typing Chronicles* : un typing game assez stylé que j'ai bien aimé (avec un renard)
> - *Gunpoint* : assez court et très fun
> - *Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken* : un poulet qui sauve le monde, y'a pas besoin d'en dire plus 
> 
> Perso, ce sont 5 jeux que j'ai énormément appréciés. Et pour le thème, à part Dishonored, ils rentrent tous dedans


Les jeux sont bien variés et pas trop longs, la liste est nickel, merci bien  :Bath:  Abzu et Epistory me font de l'oeil depuis trop longtemps !
Je vais essayer de faire au moins aussi bien qu'au dernier event (3 points), ça a l'air d'être dans mes cordes.
Pour Dishonored par contre, c'est probablement cuit pour ce mois-ci, j'ai toujours Dark Souls 2 sur le feu et je ne me mettrai pas sur deux gros jeux en parallèle. Mais je me le note pour le mois suivant !  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Liste choisie pour Paradox :
> 
> *Ori and the Blind Forest: Definitive Edition 
> Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon 
> Observer 
> Event[0] 
> Alpha Protocol*


Merci !  :;): 

C'est maintenant mon tour de faire ma part du travail !  ::lol::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Pour les déconnexion je cherche à résoudre le problème (qui ne se produit pas en local où je peux rester tout le temps connecté)


Les conditions sous lesquelles je rencontre la déco : chrome en mode incognito, une fois connecté je laisse l'onglet ouvert et je reviens 1h30 plus tard cliquer sur un lien quelconque de la page.

----------


## Clydopathe

Ce weekend je me suis attaqué à deux jeux de l'event, *The end id nigh* et *Steredeen*. Et ben, la difficulté est au rendez-vous, pour The end is Nigh, je suis dans le deuxième monde du futur et j'en pleure des larmes de sang et pour Steredeen, j'arrive pas à passer le 4ème boss. 
Une fois que j'aurais fini un des deux, je verrais pour faire un des autres jeux de la liste (sauf brutal legend que j'avais déjà commencé et pas fini car il est juste horrible :/).

----------


## acdctabs

Ah mais si il est bien Brütal Legend !

----------


## Clydopathe

> Ah mais si il est bien Brütal Legend !


J'ai été jusque qu'au 4eme concert (dans un ravin) et la partie moba y est absolument horrible. J'arrive à rien, le gameplay est naze, les mobs qui nous accompagnent sont nazes, l'IA triche à mort en plus. Sinon, le reste du jeu est sympa, mais vraiment la partie stratégique plombe le jeu.

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais mais il y a Jack Black.

----------


## Makusu

> Je relance les des parce que je suis embete pour mon binome.
> 
> Je vais tenter sur le site en lui-meme egalement.


Salut Paradox.

Je pense que c'est en partie ma faute parce que j'étais absent ces derniers temps et je n'ai pas eu le temps de remplir le profil sur le site. Pour la liste, au pire utilise le google doc que j'ai fait pour l'event précédent: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gvA/edit#gid=0, et envoie la moi en attendant de pouvoir réinitialiser sur le site si possible.

Makusu

De mon côté je me dépêche de remplir ma liste pour mon binôme.

Edit Ma liste de jeux pour Cannes:

-Furi (PUTAIN MAIS FONCE!!! RIEN QUE POUR LA BO!!!)
-Back to the future (Episode 1 au moins pour voir si ça te botte)
-Tomb Raider (Très bon le premier assez long si t'explore tout mais peux se faire assez vite en ligne droite je pense)
-Stories Untold

-Sam & Max The devil's playhouse   (en bonus creatures, oui c'est encore un telltale mais je vois ça comme une alternative à BTTF si jamais l'un te botte plus que l'autre)


J'espère avoir équilibré le truc et choisi des bons jeu (Je les connais tous en dehors de Stories Untold mais c'est un 8 sur GK donc ça doit pas être une daube.).
Dit moi si ça ne te va pas notamment sur les deux point & click de telltale, si tu est du genre a faire les 5 jeu et que tu es allergique au genre ça risque de piquer. 
A noter quand même qu'on parle de la période de telltale ou c'était des vrais P&C pas des QTE de 10h.

----------


## Loddfafnir

*Domina*




> https://steamcommunity.com/id/loddfa.../achievements/
> J'ai bien aimé !
> C'était sympa, en plus ça pouvait rentrer dans la catégorie car j'ai failli recruter un lion !
> Atmoshpère réussie, le focus sur la gestion plutôt que sur les combats était une bonne surprise.
> Le fait que le jeu soit court l'empêche de devenir lassant.

----------


## Chiff

Quelqu'un a vu Ds108j ?  ::ninja::

----------


## sticky-fingers

Caché derrière son NAS ?

----------


## madgic

Entrain de jouer à des VN  ::siffle:: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Entrain de jouer à des VN



Et si on modobell il va venir ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Entrain de jouer à des VN 
> 
> Et si on modobell il va venir ?


J'ai modobell ton autoquote en tous cas  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> *Domina*


Pense à indiquer sur le site que tu l'a fini  :;):

----------


## doggy d

Pas de nouvelle de mon binôme pour le choix.
Quid ? Un volontaire ? Comment ça se passe ?

----------


## madgic

> Pas de nouvelle de mon binôme pour le choix.
> Quid ? Un volontaire ? Comment ça se passe ?


Si en milieu de soirée il y a personne, une autre personne choisira tes jeux.

Actuellement il manque les jeux de doggy d (NightoY), Ds108j (Kulfy) et NightoY (Mordicus, mais parce que le profil de NightoY est vide).

Des volontaires si besoin pour remplacer ?

----------


## Flad

Moi j'aime bien choisir les jeux des autres.
Mais souvent les autres n'aiment pas mes choix  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je suis volontaire aussi. Je repasse voir le topic dans la soirée.  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

Comme dit hier soir, la liste de Ds108j n'était pas accessible au canard moyen. 
C'est réparé désormais, donc je m'en occupe ce soir  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

> Moi j'aime bien choisir les jeux des autres.
> Mais souvent les autres n'aiment pas mes choix


J'aurais du m'inscrire juste pour vous infliger mes goûts. :sadique:

----------


## Yaaa

Si y'a besoin de choisir des jeux je suis là aussi.

----------


## RomTaka

Ouais, j'ai fini *Brothers : A tale of two sons* ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


Bon, l'ambiance du jeu ne se prête pas trop à la joie de l'avoir fini mais on va faire comme si.  ::ninja:: 



J'ai oublié de screenshotter les crédits de fin mais j'ai tous les succès (même si aucun ne valide à proprement parler d'arriver au bout du jeu).
Fidèle à ce que j'avais pu en lire, ce jeu est une ode à la fraternité, qui nous raconte une histoire sensible, poétique, parfois onirique. Sans happy end typique, avec des thèmes adulte abordés dans un monde mignon, ce mélange vivifiant ne plaira pas à tout le monde.
Le gameplay est bien trouvé, avec un stick et une gâchette pour contrôler chaque frère. Juste ce qu'il faut d'intuitif mais pas trop pour faire travailler sa motricité : "Alors, main gauche = grand frère, main droite = petit frère. Ah, merde, relaché trop tôt, petit frère est mort". Les puzzles sont pour la plupart assez faciles et tirent bien parti de la coopération imposée entre les frères.
Les graphismes et l'ambiance sont somptueux : c'est un plaisir de progresser dans de si beaux environnements, même si des fois on aimerait aller un poil plus vite ou ne pas avoir à recommencer de trop loin à cause du checkpoint.
Je lui mettrais un bon 7/10.

NB : j'ai essayé de valider ce commentaire sur le site de l'event mais quand je fais valider, il me fait sauter l'URL de mes succès que j'indique en haut et me réclame toujours de remplir cette première case.  ::blink:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

_Edit : ah ben, non, ça a bien marché mais comme il n'y a aucune confirmation et que la validation fait rester sur la page en faisant "sauter" la première case, c'est trompeur..._

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

Je viens de terminé ABZU.

Mouais...  ::|: 

Certes, c'est mignon tout plein de nager avec des poissons ou avec une baleine, les décors et la musique sont jolies.

Mais, que c'est gonflant, répétitif et ennuyant comme jeu. J'étais impatient d'en terminer. Heureusement, il est assez court et facile.

J'ai probablement raté quelque chose vue les critiques positives, mais vraiment pas accroché.

----------


## madgic

Bug corrigé  :;):

----------


## Kaede

> Mais, que c'est gonflant, répétitif et ennuyant


La vache, pourtant c'est ultra court, au point que l'absence relative de gameplay ne m'a pas gêné.
J'imagine que tu n'aimes pas les jeux de thatgamecompany.

----------


## Franky Mikey

*Escape Goat 2*  ::lol:: 



Spoiler Alert! 







J'avais adoré le premier, le second ne m'a pas déçu : toujours un design intelligent et efficace avec une atmosphère prenante, servie par une bande son de grande qualité. Plein de nouvelles trouvailles dans les mécanismes aussi, qui évitent tout sentiment de répétition.

J'ai donc atteint une première fin mais je suis loin du 100%. Je le valide comme fini mais je vais sûrement continuer à y jouer, même si la difficulté monte d'un cran avec les tableaux optionnels (comme dans le premier).

----------


## Cannes

Merci pour les jeux Maku, je m'y mets!

----------


## Kulfy

Et voilà pour toi Ds108j :




> *Kentucky Route Zero (4-8h) :* Il s'est tapé des 9/10 à chaque épisode sur CPC, est-ce que ça peut foncièrement être mauvais ?
> * Aquaria (15-20h) :* Coup de coeur perso ; l'OST est superbe.
> * Super Hexagon (8h-23h) :* Il faisait partie de ma liste pour Makusu au dernier event et il n'était pas arrivé au bout des 6 niveaux ; je compte sur toi pour faire mieux que ton prédécesseur ! (le point de l'event pour les 3 premiers niveaux, mes félicitations pour les 3 derniers )
> * Rocketbirds (3-4h) :* On me l'a assigné pour cet event, au moins si c'est mauvais, je ne serai pas seul dans cette galère  
> *Anarcute (6-8h) :*  Il est dans ma wishlist depuis quelques temps ; pour un combo animaux + 1er mai, je pouvais difficilement tomber mieux.

----------


## kashmiir

Hotline Miami

Bon, j'ai un problème : j'ai fini la MainStory (au 15ème niveau), puis arrivé à la fin du 17eme niveau, quand je le fini et que je dois retourner à ma moto, au moment où je l'enfourche...le jeu me fait refaire le niveau en boucle et m'envoie un message d'erreur... est ce que je le considère fini ?


Spoiler Alert! 










Edit : Désolé, mais j'arrive pas à mettre la balise Spoiler....

----------


## Supergounou

> Et voilà pour toi Ds108j :



Aquaria  ::wub::

----------


## Makusu

> Merci pour les jeux Maku, je m'y mets!


Commence par FURI espèce de malade!! Comment peut on avoir ça dans son backlog!  ::wacko:: 

(Je déconne hein, mais en vrai c'est un super jeu! Assez exigeant celà dit je suis un peu sadique sur le coup, je n'ai même pas fini le dernier boss moi même).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Edit : Désolé, mais j'arrive pas à mettre la balise Spoiler....


Utilise [spoiler2] si tu as des images à l'intérieur.

----------


## Hyeud

> Commence par FURI espèce de malade!! Comment peut on avoir ça dans son backlog!


Regarde pas le mien alors tu vas devenir complètement fou.
J'ai commencé Bayonneta, c'est étrange, c'est exactement ce à quoi je l'attendais et je suis pourtant déçu, alors que le combat est le coeur du gameplay je les trouve chiants, je vibrais beaucoup plus avec Senua alors que les combats étaient très faciles.

----------


## Supergounou

> je vibrais beaucoup plus avec Senua alors que les combats étaient très faciles.


 ::O: 

C'est pourtant bien de la merde les combats de Senua, je vois même pas comment tu peux oser la comparaison, MONSTRE !

----------


## Hyeud

Ben Senua je les vivais les combats (même s'ils étaient, je le répète bcp trop faciles), chorégraphie magnifique, Bayonetta je vois rien et j'ai l'impression de voir un Jon Woo sous LSD.

----------


## Makusu

> Regarde pas le mien alors tu vas devenir complètement fou.
> J'ai commencé Bayonneta, c'est étrange, c'est exactement ce à quoi je l'attendais et je suis pourtant déçu, alors que le combat est le coeur du gameplay je les trouve chiants, je vibrais beaucoup plus avec Senua alors que les combats étaient très faciles.


Non mais déjà t'as un backlog de malade, dur de te reprocher de ne pas trouver les pépites dans une quantité pareille ^^.
Sur ce, file lancer Crypt of the NecroDancer et après seulement t'aura le droit de revenir!

Edit: Je suis quand même curieux, comment on finit avec des triple A comme Dark souls III sans même les lancer ??

Edit 2: Je viens d'y penser, mec... désabonne toi de humble monthly, à ce stade ça ne fait qu'empirer!

----------


## Supergounou

> Ben Senua je les vivais les combats (même s'ils étaient, je le répète bcp trop faciles), chorégraphie magnifique, Bayonetta je vois rien et j'ai l'impression de voir un Jon Woo sous LSD.


Continue un peu de jouer, et n'hésite pas à t'entrainer aux combos lors des écrans de chargement (je ne sais plus sur quel bouton il faut appuyer).
Quand tu maitrises un minimum c'est ultra jouissif  :;):

----------


## Clydopathe

> Continue un peu de jouer, et n'hésite pas à t'entrainer aux combos lors des écrans de chargement (je ne sais plus sur quel bouton il faut appuyer).
> Quand tu maitrises un minimum c'est ultra chiant


FTFY  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai commencé un tout petit peu Back to Bed, ça à l'air très sympa et pas trop long, ça sera sans doute mon premier jeu terminé.
Ensuite je sais pas trop, j'ai tellement de jeux entamés que j'ai envie de continuer que je suis pas sûr de vouloir en commencer de nouveaux  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

Pour SAMOROST 2, pas de screenshot possible (F12), ni de succès.
J'ai un print en jpeg des crédits de fin que j'aimerais placer sur le site de l'event, comment faire ? (j'ai un message d'erreur de steam si je passe par le volet "artworks").

----------


## madgic

> Pour SAMOROST 2, pas de screenshot possible (F12), ni de succès.
> J'ai un print en jpeg des crédits de fin que j'aimerais placer sur le site de l'event, comment faire ? (j'ai un message d'erreur de steam si je passe par le volet "artworks").


Tu peux utiliser http://tof.cx/ pour héberger ton image, c'est l'hébergeur d'images de canard pc

----------


## LoupGris

Ah je suis blasé!!!!
J'ai laissé passer le mail de confirmation d'inscription avec le code, résultat, je dois pas être inscrit. Et j'ai pas enregistré le lien du site pour aller vérifier... ::cry:: 

EDIT: J'ai retrouvé le site. Je suis pas inscrit à temps... ::cry::

----------


## Galgu

> Ah je suis blasé!!!!
> J'ai laissé passer le mail de confirmation d'inscription avec le code, résultat, je dois pas être inscrit. Et j'ai pas enregistré le lien du site pour aller vérifier...
> 
> EDIT: J'ai retrouvé le site. Je suis pas inscrit à temps...


Je ne suis pas admin je ne peux pas t'aider mais je peux t'encourager à remplir ton profil. Imaginons que tu ai été pris pour l'event, ton profil est vide et comme par défaut steam ferme tes infos au public il n'y a pas de possibilité de pouvoir choisir tes jeux.

Des options :

- BLAEO
procédure :
1. Tu te loggues via Steam sur ce site
2. Tu demande sur ce topic à être ajouté au site BLAEO (si tu ne comprends pas l'anglais, un message bateau du genre "Hello, I'm interested in joining the site. Thanks." suffit).
3. Une fois la réponse de revilheart reçue sur le topic, tu dois pouvoir te connecter au site de BLAEO.
(crédit procédure : ronrount)

- Creer un fichier Excel avec la liste des jeux non joués, et si tu as le temps rajouter les informations howlongtobeat.

ça sera toujours utile pour la suite  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

> Edit: Je suis quand même curieux, comment on finit avec des triple A comme Dark souls III sans même les lancer ??
> 
> Edit 2: Je viens d'y penser, mec... désabonne toi de humble monthly, à ce stade ça ne fait qu'empirer!


Une vie trop remplie par le taff et les amis, une impossibilité personnelle à lancer ce genre de jeu pour y jouer seulement une heure ou 2, j'aime "vivre" ces jeux donc j'aime faire de très grosses sessions. D'où je n'arrête pas mon HM car il me fournit en petit jeu jouables rapidement et finissables en quelques jours. Je fouille beaucoup dans les jeux et j'aime en voir le maximum, par exemple Fall Out New Vegas, un seul run, pas loin de 200h de jeu.





> Continue un peu de jouer, et n'hésite pas à t'entrainer aux combos lors des écrans de chargement (je ne sais plus sur quel bouton il faut appuyer).
> Quand tu maitrises un minimum c'est ultra jouissif


Nan mais je m'amuse un peu, j'avais adoré dans DMC le côté déjanté, complètement ouf et abusé du héros, là je suis servi, à coté de Bayonetta, Dante est un mec modeste et timide, mais je trouve les combats pas très sympas, et puis mourir 5 fois de suite parce qu'il faut comprendre qu'il faut buter le mob rapidement, ça m'a un peu gonflé, ainsi que le flashback avec le dragon à 2 têtes. J'en attendais trop, du coup je suis déçu, et j'en viens à regretter de jouer en normal, qui est le mode le plus difficile quand tu lances une 1ère partie.

----------


## ajcrou

Je vais lancer le deuxième jeu de ma liste : Grim Fandango Remastered.

Je ne connais absolument pas et pas lu la moindre information dessus, donc surprise et suspense. 





> La vache, pourtant c'est ultra court, au point que l'absence relative de gameplay ne m'a pas gêné.
> J'imagine que tu n'aimes pas les jeux de thatgamecompany.


Je n'ai pas joué à leurs autres jeux, donc je ne pourrais pas faire de comparaison.

Mais, j'ai vraiment eu l'impression de faire toujours la même chose (appuyer sur la gâchette de la manette pour avancer, tourner les manivelles des chaines, et encore avancer...). Comme j'ai été incapable, dès le début, d'entrer dedans...

Même si je reconnais qu'il y'a quelques jolies passages.




> C'est pourtant bien de la merde les combats de Senua, je vois même pas comment tu peux oser la comparaison, MONSTRE !


Senua ? Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice ?

Le nombre de fois où je suis mort dans les combats, quasiment à chaque fois (voir plusieurs à la suite).  ::ninja:: 
En jouant en mode facile... Ce jeu a été une véritable souffrance.

----------


## Supergounou

> Nan mais je m'amuse un peu, j'avais adoré dans DMC le côté déjanté, complètement ouf et abusé du héros, là je suis servi, à coté de Bayonetta, Dante est un mec modeste et timide, mais je trouve les combats pas très sympas, et puis mourir 5 fois de suite parce qu'il faut comprendre qu'il faut buter le mob rapidement, ça m'a un peu gonflé, ainsi que le flashback avec le dragon à 2 têtes. J'en attendais trop, du coup je suis déçu, et j'en viens à regretter de jouer en normal, qui est le mode le plus difficile quand tu lances une 1ère partie.


Le jeu a ses défauts c'est clair. Mais je trouve le système de combat vraiment réussi, avec la capacité de continuer ses combos après une esquive ça donne un mélange super dynamique entre attaque et défense. C'est mon beat'em up préféré  ::wub:: 




> Senua ? Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice ?
> 
> Le nombre de fois où je suis mort dans les combats, quasiment à chaque fois (voir plusieurs à la suite). 
> En jouant en mode facile... Ce jeu a été une véritable souffrance.


Fini en difficile sans mourir une seule fois  :Cigare:  


Spoiler Alert! 


Enfin si, deux, mais c'est scripté  ::P: 


Plus sérieusement je pense que tu es passé à côté d'une mécanique de jeu. Le contre peut-être? Ce truc fait le café.

----------


## Galgu

J'ai fini *Oxenfree* en 4H.

Mon avis sur le jeu : mouais.

Quand je pense que c'était le jeu de l'année 2017 pour certaines personnes, je me dis que j'aimerai leur présenter d'autres jeux.

Une histoire d'ado déjà on part mal car j'ai 0 sympathie pour ces situations. Walking simulator : c'était mon premier et mon dernier. C'est leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeent et les dialogues proposés sont absolument pas bien rythmés par rapport à l'histoire et aux personnages qui avancent. De nombreuses fois les dialogues se chevauchent car on arrive bien en avance à la destination, et lorsqu'on va chercher les items facultatifs c'est le silence absolu, rien pour meubler... 
Un jeu mal optimisé également : ça se voit qu'il est modeste en décor / Moteur, pas de problème, mais même avec ça il y a des ralentissements, notamment sur la plage...
Enfin le scénario (le sel du jeu normalement) est quand même du "déjà-vu"..

Je suis content de l'avoir fait toutefois et d'avoir cleané mon backlog, et c'est bien le principal !

----------


## NFafa

Tiens tiens tiens j'ai l'impression d'avoir raté le début de l'event. Tant pis, de toute façon je n'aurais pas eu le temps ce mois-ci !

Bon courage aux participants !

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai fini *Oxenfree* en 4H.
> 
> Mon avis sur le jeu : mouais.
> 
> Quand je pense que c'était le jeu de l'année 2017 pour certaines personnes, je me dis que j'aimerai leur présenter d'autres jeux.
> 
> Une histoire d'ado déjà on part mal car j'ai 0 sympathie pour ces situations. Walking simulator : c'était mon premier et mon dernier. C'est leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeent et les dialogues proposés sont absolument pas bien rythmés par rapport à l'histoire et aux personnages qui avancent. De nombreuses fois les dialogues se chevauchent car on arrive bien en avance à la destination, et lorsqu'on va chercher les items facultatifs c'est le silence absolu, rien pour meubler... 
> Un jeu mal optimisé également : ça se voit qu'il est modeste en décor / Moteur, pas de problème, mais même avec ça il y a des ralentissements, notamment sur la plage...
> Enfin le scénario (le sel du jeu normalement) est quand même du "déjà-vu"..
> ...


 :Emo:  c'est triste. Tu penses à quoi comme jeux mieux ? (et il est sorti en 2016  ::ninja::  )

Sinon j'ai fini Aviary Attorney. Oui, c'est le plus court, ça fait petit joueur et tout mais c'était vachement sympa. Un visual novel au style graphique réussi, des dialogues plutôt pas mal, des enquêtes, des procès, une révolution et le souvenir de Robespierre (pas le pote de Jean-Marc Thibault, l'autre).

Dommage qu'il ne soit disponible qu'en anglais, les dialogues sont truffés de français (mention spéciale aux "pute" et autres "connard" disséminés) mais ça donne un style. Un bon moment, des passages presque drôles, plusieurs fins possibles au point que le screenshot (impossible à prendre via le F12 de Steam par contre...) a été pris lorsque j'ai fini le jeu pour la seconde fois pour voir une autre fin. Heureusement, on n'est pas obligé de tout refaire puisqu'on peut choisir jusqu'où on revient en arrière.

Une bonne surprise pour un petit jeu bien foutu, merci frankymikey !

----------


## ssgmaster

J'ai commencé par Prey vu que c'est le GOTY de beaucoup de gens et je ne suis pas déçu pour l'instant même si c'est ultra mou (les passages à l'extérieur de la station ou dans le G.U.T.S. étant les pires  ::|:  )

----------


## ds108j

Je viens de finir un bonne bouse. RocketBirds Harboiled Chicken......




> J'aime bien en général les jeux indépendants.
> Mais étant plutôt fan des "story driven", ou de ceux ayant des composantes RPG, celui-ci m'a fait ni chaud ni froid.
> 
> J'ai mis environ 4 heures pour le terminer, et même si certains puzzles étaient assez intelligents, il est loin d'être profond. Scénar bateau et convenu, gameplay basique, graphismes jolis mais sans plus.
> La musique est peut être à sauver.
> 
> Bref....... Il aurait pu rester dans mon backlog......


Si on compte que j'ai aussi à arriver au lvl 6 à SuperHexagon....... Merci l'event du backlog..........  :tired: 

Ah sinon, j'ai choisi pour Chiff (déjà depuis hier, j'ai oublié de le poster ici :
*ABZÛ*  : Des poissons, une belle balade sous-marine mélancolique, fan de Flow, Journey, je ne peux que proposer ABZÛ*Dust An Elysian Tail*  : Fini que recemment (mars dernier) cette pépite trainait dans mon backlog depuis trop longtemps, et cette oeuvre mérite qu'on y porte toute son attention.*Kathy Rain* : Du point n click old school avec un pointe de Twin Peaks, court mais très bon !*Mirror's Edge*  : Je l'ai fait à sa sortie sur XBox360, et je l'avais vraiment trouvé rafraichissant. Son style épuré permet de vraiment ressentir la ville, et je m'étais régalé dessus.*OwlBoy* : Un must, je ne pense pas que quelqu'un me contredira

----------


## Flad

Putain Ori  :tired: 
Je sais pas si j'arriverai au bout....
Je regarde la carte, je suis pile sur mon objectif.... il se passe rien ET je ne sais plus où aller -_-

----------


## Franky Mikey

Dis-nous en un peu plus et je suis sûr qu'on pourra te débloquer.  ::):

----------


## PeaK

Je viens de terminer *Limbo*. C'était mieux que ce que j'imaginais, ce jeu me rebutait un peu malgré toutes les éloges à son sujet... Mais en fait c'était sympa comme expérience. J'ai bien aimé l'univers, les "puzzles" sont relativement simples, c'était pas mal! Par contre s'il y avait une histoire j'ai rien compris  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> Je viens de terminer *Limbo*. C'était mieux que ce que j'imaginais, ce jeu me rebutait un peu malgré toutes les éloges à son sujet... Mais en fait c'était sympa comme expérience. J'ai bien aimé l'univers, les "puzzles" sont relativement simples, c'était pas mal! Par contre s'il y avait une histoire j'ai rien compris


Je vois ça un peu comme un cauchemar (comme Little Nightmare) donc forcément c'est pas très clair comme histoire mais ça contribue à l'ambiance. Chouette jeu et j'avoue bien aimer commencer un jeu sans rien savoir et découvrir par moi-même (comme The Witness).

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> Putain Ori 
> Je sais pas si j'arriverai au bout....
> Je regarde la carte, je suis pile sur mon objectif.... il se passe rien ET je ne sais plus où aller -_-


Oui, dis-en plus ! Je viens de le finir et j'ai passé un bon moment pourtant ce n'était pas gagné avec ce genre. D'ailleurs la preuve j'y retourne pour tout dénicher et débloquer. 
Au fait la synchronisation des succès avec Steam c'est pas ça...

----------


## maxtidus10

> Je vois ça un peu comme un cauchemar (comme Little Nightmare) donc forcément c'est pas très clair comme histoire mais ça contribue à l'ambiance. Chouette jeu et j'avoue bien aimer commencer un jeu sans rien savoir et découvrir par moi-même (comme The Witness).


Une interprétation aussi c'était que le personnage principal meurt au début de l'aventure dans un accident de voiture, et en fait il est dans les Limbes durant tout le jeu pour retrouver sa soeur qui elle aussi est morte dans le même accident... Un jeu fun  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

Oui d'ailleurs il y avait une vidéo qui expliquait très bien cette thèse, et c'est vrai que si tu fais attention ya pas mal d'indices qui t'y font penser (

Spoiler Alert! 


le bruit des essuie-glaces sous la pluie, les roues, le bruitage dans la partie mécanique qui fait penser à une meuleuse pour une dèsincarcération,..

) , c'est sans doute l'hypothèse la plus intéressante. 

La suite Inside est plus dans la démonstration alors que LIMBO suggère et laisse libre court à son imagination.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J[*]*ABZÛ*  : Des poissons, une belle balade sous-marine mélancolique, fan de Flow, Journey, je ne peux que proposer ABZÛ


Flower ou Flow parce que le premier est pas mal non plus dans le genre.

----------


## Kulfy

> Je viens de finir un bonne bouse. RocketBirds Harboiled Chicken......
> 
> Si on compte que j'ai aussi à arriver au lvl 6 à SuperHexagon....... Merci l'event du backlog..........


Pour RocketBirds, c'est sebarnolds le responsable, je n'y suis pour rien  ::siffle:: 



> * Rocketbirds (3-4h) :* On me l'a assigné pour cet event, au moins si c'est mauvais, je ne serai pas seul dans cette galère


Pour SuperHexagon, par contre, je persiste. GOTY 2012.

----------


## Makusu

> Je viens de finir un bonne bouse. RocketBirds Harboiled Chicken......
> 
> 
> 
> Si on compte que j'ai aussi à arriver au lvl 6 à SuperHexagon....... Merci l'event du backlog..........


Oui j'ai lançé hier hardboiled chicken que j'ai aussi dans ma liste. Pourtant intro assez marrante mais très vite trop de problèmes, on se fait chier extrêmement vite sur les phases run & gun (ou plutôt roll & gun d'ailleurs). Arrive la première phase de jetpack et les contrôles sont très déstabilisant (direction du mouvement + visée sur la souris). Heureusement ilo a l'air d'être court donc je vais essayer de le finir.

C'est marrant ils ont l'air de s'être cassé le cul à faire un mode 3D bicolore, j'avais des lunettes bleu et rouge chez moi donc j'ai essayé. La 3D marche bien 2 sec et puis on se rend compte que les dev n'ont pas du tester ça, parce que ça flingue les couleurs et que ç'est finalement complètement dispensable passé 30 secondes. Ils auraient mieux fait de paufiner d'autres aspects du jeu.

Sinon j'avais SuperHexagon au dernier event et je suis toujours bloqué à 30 sec sur le 3ème niveau. Il faudra que je m'y remette sérieusement si je veux atteindre la fin.

Sinon j'ai lançé hier presque tout les jeu de ma liste:

-*Another world.* Je sais que c'est un vieux classique ça a l'air sympa mais je me retrouve bloqué au même endroit que la dernière fois que je l'ai lançé. Il faut que je cherche une soluce pour pas bloquer dessus mais je suis sur que c'est un détail débile en plus.

*-Killer is dead* Fait une mission hier. Le gameplay n'a pas trop vieilli c'est plaisant à jouer et la mise en scène très japonaise fait son effet. par contre il y a quand même de gros souci technique avec des baisses de framerate quand je joue sur une très bonne config. Assez mal optimisé donc mais je pense que je vais le finir avec plaisir. 

-*No Time to Explain Remastered * Pas lançé

-*Star Wars: Republic Commando* Lançé aussi. C'est sans doute un des jeux de la liste qui a pris le plus gros coup de vieux vu les progrès des FPS ces dernières années. Pourtant le concept d'avoir une team à placer à la Ghost Recon est cool mais le coeur du gameplay à trop souffert des ravages du temps. Comme c'est le plus long à finir j'ai assez peu d'espoir pour celui là.

-*Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken* Voir début du message

Donc au passage voilà ma liste de jeu officielle est ce qu'il est possible de la changer sur le site de l'event ? Paradox avait confondu avec une autre liste et les jeux ne sont pas les bons.

----------


## darkvador

> -*Another world.* Je sais que c'est un vieux classique ça a l'air sympa mais je me retrouve bloqué au même endroit que la dernière fois que je l'ai lançé. Il faut que je cherche une soluce pour pas bloquer dessus mais je suis sur que c'est un détail débile en plus.


Tu es bloqué où? J'ai fait le jeu au dernier event je peux peut être t'aider.

----------


## Flad

> Dis-nous en un peu plus et je suis sûr qu'on pourra te débloquer.





> Oui, dis-en plus ! Je viens de le finir et j'ai passé un bon moment pourtant ce n'était pas gagné avec ce genre. D'ailleurs la preuve j'y retourne pour tout dénicher et débloquer. 
> Au fait la synchronisation des succès avec Steam c'est pas ça...


C'est bon en fait. J'ai eu un bug au bois brumeux, le chemin ne changeait pas à l'endroit où il devait le faire, quand j'ai relancé le jeu c'était bon...
Par contre les phases saut + flèche, qu'est-ce que ça me gonfle  :Gerbe:

----------


## sebarnolds

Arrêtez avec *Rocketbirds*, il est sympa. D'ailleurs, je suis pas le seul sur le forum à avoir bien aimé.

----------


## Supergounou

> Arrêtez avec *Rocketbirds*, il est sympa. D'ailleurs, je suis pas le seul sur le forum à avoir bien aimé.


Ouais!  :Cell:

----------


## papaolivier

Mince, j'ai raté le départ de l'event !  ::mellow:: 

Du coup, j'ai démarré Limbo et j'aime ça  :;):

----------


## Makusu

> Tu es bloqué où? J'ai fait le jeu au dernier event je peux peut être t'aider.


Ben genre au tout début. On se libère de la cage on part avec son coprisonnier on bute deux ou 3 mecs et là on arrive à un ascenceur avec 3 étage en plus de celui par lequel on arrive.
Tout en haut une salle avec une fenêtre et ma foi une joli vue mais rien d'autre à faire. 
Tout en bas un cul de sac avec un interupteur qui désactive le courant qui va vers l'étage du dessus. 
Et l'étage du dessus justement ou il y a une porte fermée, qui ne s'ouvre pas même après avoir désactivé le courant qui viens de l'étage du dessous.

Edit: Je crois que je viens de comprendre. J'ai pourtant essayé le coup chargé sur le mur de l'étage du dessus mais maintenant que j'y pense, la forme verticale du laser généré me fait dire qu'il faut que je refasse la même chose en collant le mur pour le détruire.

----------


## darkvador

> Ben genre au tout début. On se libère de la cage on part avec son coprisonnier on bute deux ou 3 mecs et là on arrive à un ascenceur avec 3 étage en plus de celui par lequel on arrive.
> Tout en haut une salle avec une fenêtre et ma foi une joli vue mais rien d'autre à faire. 
> Tout en bas un cul de sac avec un interupteur qui désactive le courant qui va vers l'étage du dessus. 
> Et l'étage du dessus justement ou il y a une porte fermée, qui ne s'ouvre pas même après avoir désactivé le courant qui viens de l'étage du dessous.
> 
> Edit: Je crois que je viens de comprendre. J'ai pourtant essayé le coup chargé sur le mur de l'étage du dessus mais maintenant que j'y pense, la forme verticale du laser généré me fait dire qu'il faut que je refasse la même chose en collant le mur pour le détruire.


Le pistolet a trois fonction : 
 - le tir simple
 - le bouclier si tu laisse appuyé plus longtemps
 - le tir chargé qui casse les murs si tu appui encore plus longtemps

Vu que tu parle d'une forme verticale çà doit être le bouclier que tu as utilisé. Il faut maintenir le bouton d'action encore plus longtemps.

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

Finalement pas eu le temps hier, mais comme je ne travail pas cet après-midi (et accessoirement un peu malade), je vais continuer à avancer un peu dans ma liste en essayant Dishonored.

Un jeu qu'à ma grande honte, je n'ai jamais fait. 

A voir combien de temps avant de passer du mode normal à celui facile.  ::ninja:: 





> Plus sérieusement je pense que tu es passé à côté d'une mécanique de jeu. Le contre peut-être? Ce truc fait le café.


Même pas. J'utilisais souvent le contre (souvent très mal), mais je me faisais systématiquement massacrer par un autre adversaire dans le dos ou sur le côté.

----------


## Makusu

> Le pistolet a trois fonction : 
>  - le tir simple
>  - le bouclier si tu laisse appuyé plus longtemps
>  - le tir chargé qui casse les murs si tu appui encore plus longtemps
> 
> Vu que tu parle d'une forme verticale çà doit être le bouclier que tu as utilisé. Il faut maintenir le bouton d'action encore plus longtemps.


Ah d'accord effectivement j'avais pas capté ça Merci. En même temps c'est pas intuitif quand tu joue sur une manette avec 20 boutons que tout soit géré par le timing d'appui sur un seul et même bouton XD. Mais bon c'est le risque quand on joue à des vieux jeux. maintenant que j'ai les mécaniques le reste devrait couler de sources.

----------


## Hyeud

> Salut
> 
> Finalement pas eu le temps hier, mais comme je ne travail pas cet après-midi (et accessoirement un peu malade), je vais continuer à avancer un peu dans ma liste en essayant Dishonored.
> 
> Un jeu qu'à ma grande honte, je n'ai jamais fait. 
> 
> A voir combien de temps avant de passer du mode normal à celui facile. 
> 
> 
> ...


souvent quand tu contres tu peux enclencher direct le bullet time, et là ça devient facile.

----------


## Supergounou

Y a aussi une des petite voix dans ta tête qui dit "behind you!" suffit alors de bourrer à nouveau la parade.

----------


## ds108j

> Arrêtez avec *Rocketbirds*, il est sympa. D'ailleurs, je suis pas le seul sur le forum à avoir bien aimé.





> Ouais!


Il n'y a que moi qui parle de ce truc.
Et je ne les conseillerais pas. 
Ces phases en Jetpack bien nulles....
Et ce boss de fin ! J'ai tendance à ne pas être bon aux JV, mais lui, il était vraiment trop simple. Comme les vagues qu'on t'envoie, tu sors et tu spammes les grenades et t'as presque gagné.


Euh, sinon, vous avez des conseils pour ne pas se faire retourner la tête sur SuperHexagon ? (Merci Kulfy, c'est vraiment une saloperie ce jeu !)

----------


## Hyeud

De la cocaïne en très grande quantité.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Arrêtez avec *Rocketbirds*, il est sympa. D'ailleurs, je suis pas le seul sur le forum à avoir bien aimé.


Mais c'est ça qui est bien avec l'event du backlog, c'est de se rendre compte que des oeuvres qui sont globalement très bien notées ne font pas pour autant l'unanimité. J'ai eu des déceptions en jouant à des jeux comme *Rocketbirds*, *Rochard*, etc. et ça fait du bien de ne pas se sentir seul.  ::): 

Ensuite, le canard ne peut pas se plaindre de s'être vu attribué ce jeu, ce n'est pas la faute de son binôme si celui-ci se trouve dans son backlog et il possède quand même des avis globalement très positifs.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Petite update sur Escape Goat 2.



Spoiler Alert! 






J'ai kiffé de le faire à 100%, même si c'était plutôt du genre Super Goat Boy dans certaines salles secrètes. Avec les nerfs solides, ça passe.  ::): 
Les succès sont rigolos aussi. La plupart impliquent de terminer telle ou telle salle avec des contraintes supplémentaires, qui obligent souvent à revoir complètement la stratégie. Il ne m'en manque plus qu'un : finir le jeu en moins de 30 minutes. Ça va être une autre paire de manches, mais j'essaierai sans doute d'ici la fin du mois.

----------


## ds108j

Je me suis lancé sur Kentucky Route Zéro, qui n'avait pas été oublié, puisque offert par Supergounou il y a peu (merci encore! )

Et pour le moment......  ::wub::

----------


## PeaK

> Oui d'ailleurs il y avait une vidéo qui expliquait très bien cette thèse, et c'est vrai que si tu fais attention ya pas mal d'indices qui t'y font penser (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le bruit des essuie-glaces sous la pluie, les roues, le bruitage dans la partie mécanique qui fait penser à une meuleuse pour une dèsincarcération,..
> 
> ) , c'est sans doute l'hypothèse la plus intéressante.


Ah mais vous avez raison, c'est plutôt pas mal comme hypothèse ça! Bien vu... Je vais essayer de retrouver la vidéo en question  ::happy2:: 

Du coup je continue avec *JumpJet Rex*. C'est un jeu de plateforme assez simple, plutôt axé sur le scoring/speedrun. C'est vraiment facile de passer chaque niveau, mais le faire dans le temps imparti et sans mourir pour avoir les 3 étoiles, c'est déjà plus compliqué...

----------


## RomTaka

> Ah mais vous avez raison, c'est plutôt pas mal comme hypothèse ça! Bien vu... Je vais essayer de retrouver la vidéo en question 
> 
> Du coup je continue avec *JumpJet Rex*. C'est un jeu de plateforme assez simple, plutôt axé sur le scoring/speedrun. C'est vraiment facile de passer chaque niveau, mais le faire dans le temps imparti et sans mourir pour avoir les 3 étoiles, c'est déjà plus compliqué...


Tu vas voir, ça se complique assez gravement vers la fin : même juste finir le niveau devient un challenge pour certains.  ::rolleyes:: 

Content que t'aies apprécié *Limbo*.  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Pour ma part j'ai terminé *Hell Yeah !* à 100%. J'ai bien aimé, malgré pas mal de défauts. Ma critique :

Hell Yeah ! c'est un faux metroidvania dans lequel on est tout le temps tenu par la main et où le but est clair dès le début : occire 100 mini-boss (ce qui lui confère clairement un petit côté metroid II).

Le jeu est violent, déborde d'un humour bas du front plutôt sympa, et, s'il ne brille pas par son level-design somme toute assez basique, possède une certaine originalité en proposant des _finish him_ débiles pour chaque mini-boss vaincu. Ces mini-jeux de 3/4 secondes très inspirés de Wario Ware sont autant de scénettes gores et franchement allumées qui offriront toujours aux ennemis une fin horrible.

Bon niveau gameplay ça n'est pas parfait, car si le lapin mort se contrôle plutôt bien, la difficulté est instable : certains ennemis sont trop faciles tandis que certains passages sont gavés d'_insta-death_ et avares en checkpoints, bref ça varie pas mal. Le gameplay est assez varié (notamment les missions secondaires), mais pas tout le temps réussi : on trouve une séquence de flipper à la Sonic un peu ratée, des missions de _tricks_ façon BMX franchement nulles, et de la course contre la montre sympa mais sans plus.

Il y aussi une tentative d'avoir un mini-jeu de gestion des monstres que vous avez occis (un peu comme le jardin de Plants vs Zombies) mais c'est tellement basique que vous n'y toucherez sans doute pas plus de 2/3 fois 30 secondes.

Bon dit comme ça on dirait que je casse bien le jeu, mais l'ambiance gore et les visuels réussis rattrapent vraiment tout ça, et globalement l'expérience reste intéressante. En fait je pense que le jeu aurait gagné à virer ces missions secondaires ratées en ne gardant que le meilleur, la trame principale.

14/20

----------


## maxtidus10

Premier jeu fini : *INK*

Preuve ici

Premier jeu que je finis pour le deuxième event du backlog (de Canard PC) que je fais, un petit jeu de plateforme qui possède l'originalité de n'afficher les éléments du niveau que grâce à de la peinture relâchée par le petit cube que l'on contrôle. En réalité, cette feature s'oublie assez vite passé les premières 40 secondes au début du niveau, à se suicider un peu partout dans le tableau pour que toutes les surfaces soient recouvertes de peinture. Après ça, on aborde le jeu comme un plateformer classique. Il devient vite assez difficile, et les 25 derniers niveaux représentent un vrai challenge. Sur certains, ça m'a rappelé mes heures passées à l'époque sur super meat boy, où je m'infligeais encore des tortures vidéoludiques. Bon là, même si c'est assez difficile sur les derniers tableaux, on est tout de même bien en deçà d'un super meat boy niveau difficulté, et même si de la frustration s'installe après la 20eme tentative, elle ne dégénère pas trop. Je me suis même permis le luxe de finir tous les succès (sauf les 3 succès masochistes qui consistent à finir 25 niveaux d'affilés sans crever une seule fois…) en un petit peu plus de 3 heures en tout. Ca m'a fait tout de même du bien de revenir sur un jeu de plateforme car ça faisait un moment que je n'en avais pas tâté un, et le sentiment d'accomplissement que j'ai ressentit après avoir passé les lvl et validé les succès était un vrai petit plaisir.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je me suis lancé sur Kentucky Route Zéro, qui n'avait pas été oublié, puisque offert par Supergounou il y a peu (merci encore! )
> 
> Et pour le moment......


J'espère que ça continuera, il parait que ça ne va pas en s'améliorant  ::unsure:: 
Hate de lire tes retours sur la suite.




> Premier jeu fini : *INK*


Ravi si ça t'a plu, c'est le genre de jeu que je trouve parfait pour l'event: ça traine dans le backlog, on ne pense jamais à y jouer, mais finalement c'est plutôt agréable.

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui je suis bien content de l'avoir fait. Comme tu dis, je ne l'aurais sans doute pas fait sans l'event, c'était court, mais assez intense et je suis bien content d'avoir battu ce jeu, il ne me regardera plus de travers XD

----------


## Ruvon

Après un visual novel, on continue dans les genres de jeux que je n'apprécie habituellement pas avec un jeu de plateforme hardcore, une sorte de Super Meat Boy dans les décors de SuperHexagon, beaucoup de super donc mais pas dans le titre : *VVVVVV*

On atteint les sommets de ce qu'était capable d'afficher l'Atari 2600 avec ces graphismes révolutionnaires pour les années 80. Le concept est ridiculement simple mais clairement ce jeu m'a emmené aux limites de la frustration.

Un délire multicolore où l'on contrôle un petit personnage à l'aide non pas d'une, ni même de deux, mais bien de TROIS touches différentes !

Comme quoi, pas besoin de vouloir mélanger un nombre incalculable de gameplays : un bonhomme, droite, gauche, saut, des pièges, emballé c'est pesé, ah non je ne vous en mets pas plus ma p'tite dame, c'est tout ce qu'il me reste.

Un die and retry pur et dur développé par un certain Cavanagh, mais un psychopathe du nom de Bennett Foddy (Getting Over It...) est allé coller son nom au générique de ce jeu, ce qui n'est pas étonnant vu qu'il mériterait par endroit le statut d'instrument de torture.

J'ai essayé, j'ai raté, j'ai ragé, j'ai recommencé, j'ai trouvé, j'ai terminé et j'ai bien aimé. Un jeu trouvable sans aucune difficulté (genre le topic des dons, ou par MP, je dois en avoir un qui traîne) que j'ai terminé en 3h40 (avec quelques phases où il tournait en tâche de fond mais ne faites pas ça chez vous, aucune carte ne vous récompensera) mais que quelqu'un aux capacités motrices plus affûtées devrait pouvoir torcher en deux fois moins de temps.

Du coup, si je me mets à apprécier les genres qui d'habitude ne m'intéressent pas, je vais finir par jouer à un MOBA ou pire, à Final Fantasy VII ; ça va très mal finir cet event du backlog.



En attendant je retourne faire la teuf avec mes potes creepy :



Je vous avais prévenu que c'était audacieux visuellement.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Un jeu de fini, un !
*DuckTales remastered

*"old school, magnifique, maniable, mais peu inventif et très répétitif."

Et un putain de générique de fin  :Boom:  .... j'ai cru qu'il finirait jamais... je pense qu'ils ont même mis l'équipe des stagiaires du café

----------


## PeaK

> *VVVVVV*


Je me rappelle surtout de la partie "Veni Vidi Vici", qu'est-ce que j'en avais chié!  :Vibre:

----------


## Makusu

Pas un mot pour la BO ? J'avais adoré VVVVVV moi ^^

Moi je suis en train de scotcher sur "No time to explain". C'est plutôt futé il y a un petit côté projet étudiant et ça tente pleinde trucs différent, l'avantage c'ets qu'on ne s'ennuie jamais il y a toujours une nouvelle mécanique pour venir nous étonner. Le mauvais côté c'est que fatalement, toutes les idées ne sont pas bonnes et on peux se retrouver face a des niveaux à la difficulté plus frustrante que bienvenue (Oui c'est à toi que je parle niveau mi asile mi spiderman!).
Mais globalement bien plus accrocheur que "hardboiled chicken" par exemple.

----------


## doggy d

> Pas un mot pour la BO ? J'avais adoré VVVVVV moi ^^


c'est clair, j'ai encore le jeu sur mon disque dur (après l'avoir fini) uniquement pour m'écouter de temps en temps la BO

----------


## Paradox

Bon, fini Alpha Protocol.

Je ne peux pas dire que ca ait ete un plaisir, entre les bugs en tout genre et la jouabilite vieillote (c'est la que l'on voit que le jeu a 8 ans) mais au moins ca fait ca de moins dans mon backlog. Pas le meilleur d'Obsidian...

----------


## Paradox

Hop, fini egalement Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon.

Autant j'aime beaucoup de choses des annees 80, autant la c'etait (trop) kitsch a souhait, et je me demande comment je n'ai pas fais de crise d'epilepsie avec toutes ces flash colores, partout, tout le temps. Le gameplay etant pas trop mal cela dit, mais sans surprise, puisqu'il s'agit de celui de Far Cry 3. A part une vanne/citation ou deux qui ont fait mouche chez moi, meme pour une parodie, j'ai trouve ca plutot tres moyen. Heureusement que c'etait court...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je me rappelle surtout de la partie "Veni Vidi Vici", qu'est-ce que j'en avais chié!


Si je me souviens bien, c'est juste pour un trinket (donc pas nécessaire pour terminer le jeu).

On parle B.O. de VVVVVVV ? Alors je vous en prie, laissez M. "UnofficialSoundtrack" régaler vos oreilles gratis.  ::wub::

----------


## bbd

> Je me rappelle surtout de la partie "Veni Vidi Vici", qu'est-ce que j'en avais chié!


Moi aussi, ce nombre de morts mais j'ai fini par réussir !

----------


## sticky-fingers

Human Fall Flat > Poubelle  :Gerbe:

----------


## bbd

> Si je me souviens bien, c'est juste pour un trinket (donc pas nécessaire pour terminer le jeu).
> 
> On parle B.O. de VVVVVVV ? Alors je vous en prie, laissez M. "UnofficialSoundtrack" régaler vos oreilles gratis.


 ::love:: 

En la matant sur Youtube, je suis tombé sur cette version :




 :Rock:

----------


## Olima

Pour l'instant j'ai lancé :
*To the moon* - bon la musique à la ghibli est jolie, mais y'a pas baucoup de gameplay, je trouve l'humour pas très drôle et ça a l'air beaucoup trop melo/tire larmes à mon goût. C'est peut être une fausse impression, mais je vais le garder pour la fin je crois, ça me tente très moyen.
*Ronin* - comme je disais sur un autre topic, l'impression d'un jeu pas bien fini qui aurait pu être super, mais gâché par des détails de maniabilité et des petits bugs qui peuvent te faire perdre pour un rien. Ca reste sympathique, je vais essayer d'aller au bout (et en suite, de relancer Mark of the ninja en mode assassin total  ::P:  )

Après Ronin, je me mettrai sûrement à *Hotline Miami 2* que j'avais commencé il y a un bail mais vite arrêté, je ne sais plus pourquoi (un niveau trop long et un peu lassant je crois). Tout se passe bien, donc.

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai pas parlé de la BO de VVVVVV parce que... j'ai joué tout le début sans son  :Facepalm: 

Mais bizarrement, après l'avoir mis, j'ai enchaîné les niveaux plus facilement  ::P:  Elle déchire et elle est parfaitement adaptée à l'action, même si faut aimer le chiptune.

Je comprends mieux pourquoi tu avais le capitaine Viridian comme avatar pendant longtemps, bbd  :;): 

J'ai lancé Party Hard, tain je galère, j'ai du mettre 1h à passer le premier niveau  :Facepalm:

----------


## Paradox

Je ne sais pas si c'est du au fait que je sois malade, fatigue, ou de mauvais poil ces derniers temps, mais j'ai l'impression de jouer a des purges (le mot est fort j'en conviens) durant cet event, alors que sur le papier ce n'est pas le cas.

- Alpha Protocol etait indigeste meme si pas completement denue d'interet
- Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon idem
- Ori and the Blind Forest est mignon tout plein, mais, wow, j'ai l'impression de n'avoir jamais joue a un platformer de ma vie !

Et ce sont des jeux a bon metascore, d'ou le fait que je commence a me mettre en cause  ::P: 

Certains ont eu des "moments de flottement" sur leurs liste, malgre le fait que sur le papier ca devait etre mieux ?

----------


## LeBonDeun

Salut tout le monde !
J'ai bien reçu ma liste de jeux :
*- The Bureau X-com :* Premier lancé et assez cool. TPS stratégique avec une gestion d'équipe... Bon ça vaut pas Mass Effect mais l'aspect rétro futuriste est sympa (se bastonner en costard cravate la classe !). Je l'ai démarré en difficile, j'ai vite baisser la difficulté pour des causes de piques de difficultés importantes (un boss méca qui me défonçait à tour de bras)
*- Portal 2*
*- Super Meat Boy*
*- Remember Me*

Ça ne me fait que 4 jeux mais des jeux à 8-10h donc autant dire que je ne finirai pas les 4 à mon avis dans le mois (J'avais un peu commencé Super Meat Boy et j'ai un doute sur les 10 heures de jeux sans compter les risques d'épilepsie et de pétage de manette ;-) ). 
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Je demande à changer pour un ou deux jeux de 4-6h ?

----------


## bbd

> J'ai pas parlé de la BO de VVVVVV parce que... j'ai joué tout le début sans son 
> 
> Mais bizarrement, après l'avoir mis, j'ai enchaîné les niveaux plus facilement  Elle déchire et elle est parfaitement adaptée à l'action, même si faut aimer le chiptune.
> 
> Je comprends mieux pourquoi tu avais le capitaine Viridian comme avatar pendant longtemps, bbd 
> 
> J'ai lancé Party Hard, tain je galère, j'ai du mettre 1h à passer le premier niveau


Il faut aussi que tu mettes le son pour Party Hard, tu seras plus dans l'ambiance  ::trollface::  Et oui, j'ai vraiment aimé la BO de VVVVVV  :;):

----------


## Olima

Paradox : bah tout le monde n'a pas les mêmes goûts, c'est la vie. Moi je connais pas mal de gens qui ont bien kiffé Blood Dragon et Ori (connais pas l'autre), après si c'est vraiment pas ta came, tu n'es pas obligé de te torturer non plus...
Lebondeun : Normalement les règles stipulent un jeu de 5h max et un de 10h max dans les choix oui. Après tes jeux ont l'air cool quand même, mais si tu veux un reroll, discutes-en avec celui qui t'a fait la sélection en pm.

----------


## Kaede

> Et ce sont des jeux a bon metascore, d'ou le fait que je commence a me mettre en cause


Le metascore veut dire que ça plaît à la majorité, pas à tout le monde.
Perso j'ai beaucoup aimé Ori (sans crier au jeu du siècle, hein...) mais c'est parce que c'est un peu un jeu pour moi. Ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas de Far Cry 3 BD, que j'ai moyennement aimé (mais je suis quand même allé au bout, pour l'histoire déconnante).

----------


## Ruvon

> Il faut aussi que tu mettes le son pour Party Hard, tu seras plus dans l'ambiance


Ah mais quelle purge, la même musique techno pourrite en boucle... Sinon j'ai un peu avancé, il y a des tableaux plus intéressants que d'autres mais c'est assez sympa.

----------


## ssgmaster

> Human Fall Flat > Poubelle


J'avais eu quelques fous rires en multi sur ce jeu mais c'est sur qu'en solo ça ne doit pas être terrible.

Sinon j'ai essayé Xcom et c'était sympa jusqu'au raid sur la première base alien qui ma fait découvrir les aliens qui tuent en un coup, qui ont une trop longue barre de vie et qui transforme les morts en zombi. Sur le Xcom original avec le nombre de soldats que t'avais sur le champ de bataille je veux bien mais la avec une équipe aussi petite je vois pas trop comment t'es sensé stopper ce genre d'attaque proprement surtout que ça court vite ces machins.

Et sur Prey au bout de 15H, je n'ai pas vraiment avancé parce que j'ai vu qu'à partir du G.U.T.S. que l'on pouvait aller à la Shuttle Bay et à la Cargo Bay de la tu peux aller au Life Support, au générateur et ainsi de suite du coup je fait pas mal de quêtes secondaire, je sauve des gens et je recycle tout ce que je trouve. Bref pour moi c'est plus un jeu d'exploration que de survie (surtout vu le nombre de ressources que j'ai ramassé).

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de finir mon premier jeu de l'event : *The end is Nigh!* en seulement 4397 morts \o/


La preuve de la fin du jeu :


Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu est vraiment chouette mais certains niveaux sont d'une difficulté ahurissante. Par contre, il n'a pas réussi à mettre en état de flow comme son grand frère Super Meat Boy arrivais à le faire.

----------


## Paradox

> Sinon j'ai essayé Xcom et c'était sympa jusqu'au raid sur la première base alien qui ma fait découvrir les aliens qui tuent en un coup, qui ont une trop longue barre de vie et qui transforme les morts en zombi. Sur le Xcom original avec le nombre de soldats que t'avais sur le champ de bataille je veux bien mais la avec une équipe aussi petite je vois pas trop comment t'es sensé stopper ce genre d'attaque proprement surtout que ça court vite ces machins.


Il faut y aller doucement et strategiquement, pas foncer dans le tas. Apres, c'est apprendre de ses erreurs et bien connaitre ses forces et faiblesses, ainsi que celles de l'ennemi. C'est comme ca que tu progresseras.




> Et sur Prey au bout de 15H, je n'ai pas vraiment avancé parce que j'ai vu qu'à partir du G.U.T.S. que l'on pouvait aller à la Shuttle Bay et à la Cargo Bay de la tu peux aller au Life Support, au générateur et ainsi de suite du coup je fait pas mal de quêtes secondaire, je sauve des gens et je recycle tout ce que je trouve. Bref pour moi c'est plus un jeu d'exploration que de survie (surtout vu le nombre de ressources que j'ai ramassé).


C'est exactement ca : c'est un immersive-sim d'exploration.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Par contre, il n'a pas réussi à mettre en état de flow comme son grand frère Super Meat Boy arrivais à le faire.


Sans avoir (encore) fait la totalité de _The End is Nigh_, je partage ce ressenti, et je me demande si ça ne tient pas (au moins en partie) à la musique. Il n'y avait déjà pas photo entre Danny Baranowsky et Ridiculon en comparant les deux _Binding of Isaac_ mais je trouve ça encore plus criant quand on met côte à côte SMB et TEIN.

----------


## RomTaka

Au début d'*Ori & the blind forest*, j'ai galéré à partir d'un certain seuil et failli lâcher : crever était si courant avec mes 3 pauvres points de vie. Et puis j'ai découvert les perks qui rallongent la barre de vie, j'en ai chassé quelques-uns et tout est redevenu beaucoup plus amusant. Et le jeu mérite clairement qu'on s'y attache, il est vraiment bien troussé et fort joli (bon, l'histoire par contre est moyennasse).

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

J'ai commencé Dishonored (pour l'instant uniquement la première mission : 

Spoiler Alert! 


celle du Grand Superviseur Campbell

).

Pour l'instant, j'accroche très bien au jeu.

La direction artistique est effectivement assez sympathique, malgré le côté légèrement vieillot des graphismes.

Pour moi qui suis assez médiocre dans les jeux d'infiltration (certes, je joue en mode normal), pour l'instant j'y prends plaisir en passant par les murs / tuyaux (le pouvoir pour se téléporter est bien pratique) en évitant les affrontements (et les morts). Vraiment sympathique.

Dommage, par contre, je trouve pour l'instant le "lore" est plus limité (avec des bouquins à lire pas bien longs et pas bien passionnants), en espérant mieux par la suite. Et le héros muet, vraiment pas fan.

Curieux de voir la suite.

----------


## Olima

Fini mon premier jeu, *Ronin* ( preuve : "sad ending" https://steamcommunity.com/id/thevoi...0/achievements)
Bon petit jeu, quelque part entre un Mark of the ninja en plus minimaliste, et un Hotline Miami. Malheureusement plombé par quelques bugs et pas vraiment intuitif pour la prise en main. Un petit 7/10 on va dire, parce que le concept et la musique sont cool, avec un peu de fignolage pour perfectionner le gameplay et plus de contenu (les pouvoirs sont limités, et il n'y a que 5 mondes), ça aurait pu être vraiment super, dommage.
(Je conseillerais pas vraiment l'achat, mais ça peut plaire si vous l'avez dans le backlog)

----------


## sticky-fingers

> J'avais eu quelques fous rires en multi sur ce jeu mais c'est sur qu'en solo ça ne doit pas être terrible.


j'ai trouvé la concept intéressant, mais la maniabilité est à chier, on passe son temps à se battre avec le perso et la caméra  :ouaiouai: 




> Salut
> 
> J'ai commencé Dishonored 
> 
> La direction artistique est effectivement assez sympathique, malgré le côté légèrement vieillot des graphismes.


Le 1 tu peux le downsampler comme un porc, ça rendra mieux  :;):

----------


## Kaede

J'ai pas mal avancé Day of the Tentacle.
J'ai dans l'idée que les temps sur HLTB sont parfois fantaisistes, pour ce dernier par exemple, c'est 4h44m. J'en suis à 5h de jeu, j'ai utilisé une solution à plusieurs reprises et je pense être aux 2/3 du jeu à tout casser. A mon avis c'est un temps de jeu avec utilisation raisonnable d'une soluce, où pour quelqu'un qui ne bloque jamais (rétrospectivement je sais que j'aurais bloqué looongtemps sur quelques-unes des actions à réaliser).
Monkey Island est estimé à 6h30 de jeu, même remarque, c'est quand on bloque pas. Je l'avais à l'époque, sauf à être un as des point'n click, c'est pas un jeu qu'on pliait en une journée.

Doki Doki Litterature Club, j'ai aussi pas mal avancé.
Là aussi je me sens un peu roulé par HLTB, j'ai 3.5h de jeu et j'en suis à l'acte 2, alors que HLTB indique 4h de moyenne. J'ai pourtant pas mal tracé les dialogues (je lis tout mais assez vite, encore que sur l'acte 2, la répétition me pousse à aller "encore plus vite", ils sont un peu lourds d'avoir fait du copier-coller, même localisé).

L'un comme l'autre sont pas vraiment des jeux auxquels je jouerais en temps normal (pas mes genres de jeux, en terme de gameplay, j'entends), alors ça change.
Je ne m'infligerais jamais un jeu comme DOTT sans consulter de soluce de temps à autre, par contre  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Monkey Island est estimé à 6h30 de jeu, même remarque, c'est quand on bloque pas. Je l'avais à l'époque, sauf à être un as des point'n click, c'est pas un jeu qu'on pliait en une journée.


La première fois j'ai mis 6 ans pour le finir. Maintenant, il me faut 1h  ::ninja::

----------


## sticky-fingers

> J'ai dans l'idée que les temps sur HLTB sont parfois fantaisistes


Complètement

----------


## Hyeud

> J'ai pas mal avancé Day of the Tentacle.
> J'ai dans l'idée que les temps sur HLTB sont parfois fantaisistes, ...)


Perso le temps que je mets à finir un jeu sans les achievments est souvent égale au temps de jeu completionniste sur HLTB  :Cafe2:

----------


## Paradox

> Perso le temps que je mets à finir un jeu sans les achievments est souvent égale au temps de jeu completionniste sur HLTB


Il faut prendre des pauses toilettes moins longues.  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini mon 1er jeu ce soir, *Back to Bed*

C'était sympa, assez court heureusement car ça tourne en rond (sans jeu de mots... ceux qui ont fait le jeu comprendront)

----------


## LeBonDeun

> Perso le temps que je mets à finir un jeu sans les achievments est souvent égale au temps de jeu completionniste sur HLTB


Quelqu'un sait comment ils calculent pour le timing ? C'est vrai qu'il y a certains jeux sur lesquels je suis assez sceptique du timing... 10h pour finir Super Meat Boy vous confirmez ? Moi après 1h de jeu je me dis que ça risque d'être plus long... ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

C'est une moyenne faite par les internautes qui participent au site. Comme souvent avec les stats, il faut faire attention au nombre d'échantillon pour savoir si le chiffre est fiable ou pas: 3 personnes qui ont donné leur temps de jeu, ça veut rien dire. Par contre si 100 personnes ont bouclé la chose en 5h, à priori tu peux avoir confiance.
(chiffres totalement donnés au hasard!)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> 10h pour finir Super Meat Boy vous confirmez ? Moi après 1h de jeu je me dis que ça risque d'être plus long...


Je dirais honnêtement 10-15h pour atteindre la fin, oui. Sans chercher le A+ partout et en laissant de côté les Dark Worlds, les Warp Zones et le grinding au quart de centième pour battre les temps des copains.

Après, cela dépend beaucoup de la persévérance et de la résistance à la frustration de chacun. Statistiquement, l'immense majorité des joueurs n'atteignent pas ce cap et lâchent au bout de 3-5 heures en se disant que c'est trop dur pour eux (ce qui est sans doute faux).

----------


## Paradox

> Je dirais honnêtement 10-15h pour atteindre la fin, oui. Sans chercher le A+ partout et en laissant de côté les Dark Worlds, les Warp Zones et le grinding au quart de centième pour battre les temps des copains.
> 
> Après, cela dépend beaucoup de la persévérance et de la résistance à la frustration de chacun. Statistiquement, l'immense majorité des joueurs n'atteignent pas ce cap et lâchent au bout de 3-5 heures en se disant que c'est trop dur pour eux (ce qui est sans doute faux).


Sans viser le A+, j'ai du mettre ~5h.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ouais, possible en filant droit au but et avec de bons réflexes.  ::):  Je pense que personne parmi mon échantillon statistique n'a eu le cœur de laisser de côté la totalité des A+, sachant que ce n'est souvent pas beaucoup plus dur que de simplement terminer le niveau.

Sinon, pour continuer de faire la course en tête (hein ? ce n'est pas une course ?), j'ai fini et validé mon troisième jeu : *Valiant Hearts: The Great War*.  ::lol::  Avis laissé sur le site, reproduit ci-dessous.


Valiant Hearts est un jeu magnifique, qui traite son sujet avec justesse et poésie. Ai-je pour autant aimé y jouer ? Oui et non. L'histoire est prenante, les personnages attachants, les illustrations irrésistibles. Hélas, le gameplay ne m'a pas vraiment accroché : plutôt lent, il présente quelques trouvailles sympathiques mais tend à les gâcher par une trop grande répétitivité. Ennuyeux au début lorsqu'on essaie de rentrer dans le jeu, cela devient frustrant lorsqu'on commence à accrocher mais qu'on doit se taper une énième phase de recherche/puzzle un peu longuette pour faire avancer l'histoire. Ça me peine un peu tant le boulot est propre, mignon et bien documenté, mais j'ai vraiment passé l'essentiel de ces sept heures à me demander si le jeu vidéo était, au fond, le medium idéal, et s'il n'y avait pas plutôt là la matière à un formidable court-métrage d'animation.

J'ai été agréablement surpris de la prise en charge native de la manette Dual Shock 4, les phases de QTE auraient été un peu lourdes sans ça. Par contre, je me serais bien passé d'avoir à installer cette cochonnerie d'Uplay : si j'achète un jeu sur Steam, ce n'est pas pour avoir à créer un autre compte sur un site tiers. La prochaine fois qu'Ubi sortira un titre sympathique qui m'intéresse (on a de la marge...), si c'est le même binz, ça sera non.

----------


## Ruvon

Hop, un troisième jeu terminé : *Party Hard*  :Rock:  :Death: 

Des tableaux à ensanglanter, une "histoire" tout à fait classique mais qui sert de prétexte à tuer tous ces gens qui font la teuf, du pixel-art sympa, des musiques abominables, très peu d'effets sonores, des videurs casses-couilles et des éléments de décor-tueurs.

Très sympa au début, devient répétitif par la suite parce qu'il manque un peu de variété dans les tableaux qui sont de qualité assez inégale. Une sorte de Commandos mixé avec Hotline Miami, une idée originale avec quelques trop rares trouvailles de gameplay pour un jeu tout à fait correct mais qui ne figurera dans aucun panthéon. Si je devais le noter je donnerais un solide 6/10 qui aurait pu facilement devenir un 8/10 avec une musique décente et plus de méthodes de massacre différentes. Pas aussi facile qu'il en a l'air en tous cas.

On débloque bien d'autres persos aux caractéristiques et pouvoirs légèrement différents mais ça ne suffit pas à renouveler l'intérêt. Après la fin de l'histoire on débloque de nouveaux tableaux construits sur le même modèle que ceux du scénario, donc on continue à recycler et à entretenir le déjà vu. Je ne pense pas que j'irais chercher à le finir à 100% ni que je testerais les nombreux tableaux disponibles sur le workshop de Steam, mais je jetterais un oeil à Party Hard 2 qui doit sortir bientôt, avec plus de contenu ça peut donner un bon petit jeu popcorn où l'on répand le sang et où on planque les cadavres dans la joie et Valérie Pécresse.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Ruvon/s...0/achievements

Une tite tof de l'écran des crédits à la fin du jeu :

----------


## Paradox

> Ouais, possible en filant droit au but et avec de bons réflexes.  Je pense que personne parmi mon échantillon statistique n'a eu le cœur de laisser de côté la totalité des A+, sachant que ce n'est souvent pas beaucoup plus dur que de simplement terminer le niveau.


J'ai dis que je ne cherchais pas les A+, mais en realite, je les cherchais, sauf pour les niveaux que je ne supportais vraiment pas. Surtout que je suspectais un succes, mais quand j'ai vu la tete de certains niveaux, je me suis dis que je ne l'aurais jamais...  ::P: 




> Sinon, pour continuer de faire la course en tête (hein ? ce n'est pas une course ?), j'ai fini et validé mon troisième jeu : *Valiant Hearts: The Great War*.  Avis laissé sur le site, reproduit ci-dessous.


Une course d'endurance, mon cher !  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai dis que je ne cherchais pas les A+, mais en realite, je les cherchais, sauf pour les niveaux que je ne supportais vraiment pas. Surtout que je suspectais un succes, mais quand j'ai vu la tete de certains niveaux, je me suis dis que je ne l'aurais jamais...


Ça ne t'ouvre pas de succès (quoique?), mais d'autres niveaux encore plus durs  :Bave:

----------


## PeaK

J'ai fini *Jumpjet Rex*. Comme disait RomTaka, ça se corse quand même pas mal sur la fin. Enfin, c'est surtout qu'il faut refaire certains niveaux plus proprement si on est passé à l'arrache, pour avoir les 3 étoiles et ainsi débloquer les niveaux de fin. 
J'ai trouvé ça pas mal, sans plus... La maniabilité n'est quand même pas terrible avec les dash, ou alors c'est juste que je ne suis pas doué!  ::P: 



Spoiler Alert! 






Du coup je vais passer à *Homefront* je pense... J'y ai joué une petite demi-heure, ca m'a l'air d'être un FPS couloir très scripté. On verra bien!

----------


## ds108j

J'avance aussi sur Kentucky Route Zero, je commence l'Acte III, et moi qui aime bien les univers un peu spéciaux, type Twin Peaks ou encore Virginia, pour le moment, j'accroche bien.



Spoiler Alert! 


 Le passage au début de l'acte II avec le bureau, et l'étage avec les ours !!! 

  ::P:

----------


## Hyeud

Gordor avait adoré ce jeu, à tel point que, comblé et repu, il n'a plus jamais participé à un event du backlog.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

:^_^:

----------


## Olima

> J'avance aussi sur Kentucky Route Zero, je commence l'Acte III, et moi qui aime bien les univers un peu spéciaux, type Twin Peaks ou encore Virginia, pour le moment, j'accroche bien.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Le passage au début de l'acte II avec le bureau, et l'étage avec les ours !!!


Moi j'ai beaucoup aimé l'ep1, mais la suite m'a ennuyé d'une force... Je suis pas arrivé jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Paradox

Fini Event[0].

Tres sympathique, avec un gameplay different, mais une histoire trop courte.  ::cry:: 

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a plusieurs fins, je le referais sans probleme.

----------


## Paradox

> Ça ne t'ouvre pas de succès (quoique?), mais d'autres niveaux encore plus durs


Ah oui ! Les "dark worlds" (plus sur du nom) qui commencent a piquer niveau difficulte.  ::XD::

----------


## RomTaka

> J'ai fini *Jumpjet Rex*. Comme disait RomTaka, ça se corse quand même pas mal sur la fin. Enfin, c'est surtout qu'il faut refaire certains niveaux plus proprement si on est passé à l'arrache, pour avoir les 3 étoiles et ainsi débloquer les niveaux de fin. 
> J'ai trouvé ça pas mal, sans plus... La maniabilité n'est quand même pas terrible avec les dash, ou alors c'est juste que je ne suis pas doué!


Tu dois quand même être assez doué, vu que t'as mis 2,8 heures à le finir d'après Steam alors que HLTB indique 3h30 (et que cette moyenne HLTB est souvent optimiste) et que j'en ai mis 4,6 !

Bon courage pour *Homefront*. Encore une fois, d'après les échos que j'en ai eus, je suis pas sûr que ce soit un bon jeu (Metacritic : 70) mais j'espère que cela te défoulera et t'apportera un peu de variété dans ta lutte contre le backlog après *Limbo* et *JumpJet Rex*.

----------


## madgic

J'ai fait quelques ajouts et modifications sur le site.

Il y a une section jeu ou vous pouvez voir combien de fois il a été proposé et terminé, la note moyenne et les commentaires du jeu. D'ailleurs quand vous choisissez les jeux, essayez de mettre le titre exact de Steam car si il y la moindre petite différence, le site consifère que c'est deux jeux différents.

Sinon j'ai modifié un peu d'admin qui permet maintenant de supprimer le nom d'un jeu afin que vous en mettiez un nouveau. Il suffit donc maintenant d'indiquer seulement quels jeux vous souhaitez remplacer.

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai fait quelques ajouts et modifications sur le site.
> 
> Il y a une section jeu ou vous pouvez voir combien de fois il a été proposé et terminé, la note moyenne et les commentaires du jeu. D'ailleurs quand vous choisissez les jeux, essayez de mettre le titre exact de Steam car si il y la moindre petite différence, le site consifère que c'est deux jeux différents.
> 
> Sinon j'ai modifié un peu d'admin qui permet maintenant de supprimer le nom d'un jeu afin que vous en mettiez un nouveau. Il suffit donc maintenant d'indiquer seulement quels jeux vous souhaitez remplacer.


Sympa comme modifications ! Bon travail madgic !  :;): 

Sinon, concernant la section jeu, ce sera par event ou stats globales ? Sans vouloir rajouter du travail ( ::ninja:: ), je pense que les deux peuvent etre interessants pour degager des infos : ca peut permettre de voir globalement les jeux proposes, les avis, etc. ou, en fonction de l'event, s'il y a des jeux plus a la mode, entre autres.

----------


## Ruvon

> Sympa comme modifications ! Bon travail madgic ! 
> 
> Sinon, concernant la section jeu, ce sera par event ou stats globales ? Sans vouloir rajouter du travail (), je pense que les deux peuvent etre interessants pour degager des infos : ca peut permettre de voir globalement les jeux proposes, les avis, etc. ou, en fonction de l'event, s'il y a des jeux plus a la mode, entre autres.


Tout pareil  :;): 

Et pour la page d'accueil, je persiste à penser que ça aurait bien plus de sens de reprendre l'OP de ce topic. Ne serait-ce que parce que ce sont les règles de l'event et que ce serait logique qu'elles apparaissent sur le site, pour le côté historique et parce que des gens se sont cassés le cul à les écrire  :;):

----------


## ssgmaster

> D'ailleurs quand vous choisissez les jeux, essayez de mettre le titre exact de Steam


Quand tu dis titre exacte, c'est sensible à la casse?

----------


## Ruvon

Il n'existe pas une base de données Steam facilement utilisable pour sélectionner les jeux ? On ferait une recherche avec le nom et on validerait l'ID Steam, avec un joli lien vers la page Steam du jeu et réglerait tout problème de "suivi" des jeux dans le temps.

L'inconvénient du système, c'est que ça "limite" le choix à des jeux dispos sur Steam, ce qui ne devrait pas poser de réel problème.

----------


## Kulfy

Terminé Epistory.



Spoiler Alert! 







Un typing game sur lequel j'ai passé 5-6 heures très sympathiques.
Quelques écueils quand même :
- le bestiaire : je n'ai rien contre les insectes, mais j'aurais aimé autre chose que des vers et des guêpes géantes pendant 5 heures de jeu !
- la fin du jeu : à part "eh en fait c'était un rêve", ils auraient difficilement faire plus cliché.
- la mécanique de glace, assez buggée : on peut aller dessus en diagonale, ce qui flingue la moitié des puzzles basés dessus

A part ça, c'était super chouette, et les devs' ont annoncé qu'ils planchaient sur une suite, en espérant qu'elle corrigera les défauts du premier  ::): 


([ IMG ] https://tof.cx/image/OdqTv[ /IMG ] (sans les espaces) ne fonctionne pas, qu'est-ce que je fais de travers ?  :tired: )

----------


## Paradox

> Il n'existe pas une base de données Steam facilement utilisable pour sélectionner les jeux ? On ferait une recherche avec le nom et on validerait l'ID Steam, avec un joli lien vers la page Steam du jeu et réglerait tout problème de "suivi" des jeux dans le temps.
> 
> L'inconvénient du système, c'est que ça "limite" le choix à des jeux dispos sur Steam, ce qui ne devrait pas poser de réel problème.


Sans chercher, je dirais l'API Steam, comme par exemple pour steamdb.info

----------


## madgic

Faudrait que je regarde mais je sais que l'on peut faire beaucoup de chose avec l'api Steam.

Sinon j'ai modifié la page d'accueil et rajouter quelques infos dans le profil.

Pour le profil il y a maintenant un onglet stat où l'on peut voir les différents jeux qui nous ont été donnés et que l'on a donnés. C'est un premier jet et je vais surement le modifié pour rajouter plus d'infos et pour au moins séparer les jeux que l'on a donnés et qui nous ont été donnés à faire.

Sinon oui les stats sur les jeux sont globales.

----------


## Supergounou

> ([ IMG ] https://tof.cx/image/OdqTv[ /IMG ] (sans les espaces) ne fonctionne pas, qu'est-ce que je fais de travers ? )


Faut que tu prennes l'URL de l'image, celle qui fini par .jpg ou autre.

----------


## Ruvon

> Faudrait que je regarde mais je sais que l'on peut faire beaucoup de chose avec l'api Steam.
> 
> Sinon j'ai modifié la page d'accueil et rajouter quelques infos dans le profil.
> 
> Pour le profil il y a maintenant un onglet stat où l'on peut voir les différents jeux qui nous ont été donnés et que l'on a donnés. C'est un premier jet et je vais surement le modifié pour rajouter plus d'infos et pour au moins séparer les jeux que l'on a donnés et qui nous ont été donnés à faire.
> 
> Sinon oui les stats sur les jeux sont globales.


Super taf  :;): 

Il ne manque plus qu'une bannière sympa au site. Y-a-t'il un graphiste dans l'event ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Il y a une section jeu ou vous pouvez voir combien de fois il a été proposé et terminé, la note moyenne et les commentaires du jeu. D'ailleurs quand vous choisissez les jeux, essayez de mettre le titre exact de Steam car si il y la moindre petite différence, le site consifère que c'est deux jeux différents.


L'ordre des jeux par défaut sur la page est bizarre, non ?

Il y a d'abord *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* et *Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken*, puis un classement alphabétique complet avec une petite partie des jeux, et de nouveau un classement alphabétique avec les jeux restants.

----------


## Supergounou

> L'ordre des jeux par défaut sur la page est bizarre, non ?
> 
> Il y a d'abord *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* et *Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken*, puis un classement alphabétique complet avec une petite partie des jeux, et de nouveau un classement alphabétique avec les jeux restants.


C'est classé par "validés" par défaut  :;):

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est classé par "validés" par défaut


Effectivement, je ne suis pas très attentif.  :Facepalm:

----------


## madgic

> Super taf 
> 
> Il ne manque plus qu'une bannière sympa au site. Y-a-t'il un graphiste dans l'event ?


Et un favicon  ::siffle::

----------


## Tamno

Finis The Darkness II. J'ai bien aimé le principe alors que je suis pas un gros joueur de fps à la base. Je le recommencerai peut être en new game+ après l'event !

----------


## ssgmaster

Fini: *Prey*



Spoiler Alert! 


Pour la fin, j'ai décidé de détruire Janvier et d'activer le Nullwave vu que c'était le plan de départ et que ça allait sauver pas mal de monde à la Cargo Bay (personne était mort pendant l'assault typhon).





Spoiler Alert! 






Malgré un bestiaire et un armement assez limité, les 20 premières heures à explorer Talos 1 furent sympathique. On sauve des gens, on découvre ce qu'il s'est passé avant et après l'incident, on voyage... Puis on commence à se rendre à l'évidence que la plupart des quêtes secondaire ne servent à rien au vu des faibles récompenses (Oh mon dixième plan pour faire un Gloo Gun, Gloo Gun que j'ai depuis le début du jeu), que le jeu est complètement déséquilibré (j'ai fini avec assez de matos dans l'inventaire pour équiper une armée) et que l'histoire repose sur des choix blanc ou noir.
Au final ça reste un bon jeu, peu être dans les GOTY de l'année dernière.

----------


## Paradox

Tu devrais peut etre placer une balise spoiler pour ta 2nde ligne...

----------


## ssgmaster

En effet je n'y avait pas pensé.

----------


## Kaede

Et hop, Day of the Tentacle fini http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11678810, en 6h30 environ, soluce oblige (non, pas la patience, j'ai fait mon possible pour ne pas la zieuter tout le temps, j'ai d'ailleurs commencé sans).

"Proof" : https://i.imgur.com/kdYWZxU.png

----------


## Kulfy

Merci Supergounou, je n'avais pas vu l'onglet code d'intégration, plus bas.



> "Proof" : https://i.imgur.com/kdYWZxU.png


Tu le mets entre guillemets car l'image est foireuse ?  ::trollface:: 

Terminé Rocketbirds cet après-midi, les avis étaient très partagés, et je le range du côté des...bouses  ::lol:: 


Spoiler Alert! 





Du côté des + :
- les cutscenes animées
- c'est tout  ::ninja::  (bon, à la limite, les phases de jetpack, même si la caméra était souvent aux fraises)

Du côté des - :
- les gunfights, inintéressants
- les puzzles, inintéressants (j'en aurai poussé des caisses !)

Malgré ça, j'étais parti pour le ranger dans les "Moyen", car je suis pas bien difficile...jusqu'à ce boss de fin  :Boom: 
Ils sont plutôt cool avec les checkpoints tout au long du jeu, et ils te flanquent un sac à pv en guise de boss final, avec plusieurs phases de renforts au fur et à mesure que la vie du boss se vide, et l'immense joie de recommencer depuis le début à chaque échec. Quelle plaie.
Bien content de l'avoir terminé d'une traite, je ne sais pas si j'aurais eu le courage de le relancer.

Maintenant que c'est derrière moi, je vais pouvoir me réconcilier (je l'espère) avec mon backlog en lançant Abzu.

----------


## Kaede

Non mon image n'est pas foireuse, c'est imgur qui fait des siennes avec CPC. Ou l'inverse.
Tof.cx recompresse (les PNG) et je suis maniaque. Chaque pixel compte !

----------


## Ruvon

> Non mon image n'est pas foireuse, c'est imgur qui fait des siennes avec CPC. Ou l'inverse.
> Tof.cx recompresse (les PNG) et je suis maniaque. Chaque pixel compte !


Perso je vois pas ton image. Les problèmes d'imgur sur CPC ne sont pas récents...

----------


## ds108j

> J'ai fait quelques ajouts et modifications sur le site.
> 
> Il y a une section jeu ou vous pouvez voir combien de fois il a été proposé et terminé, la note moyenne et les commentaires du jeu. D'ailleurs quand vous choisissez les jeux, essayez de mettre le titre exact de Steam car si il y la moindre petite différence, le site consifère que c'est deux jeux différents.
> 
> Sinon j'ai modifié un peu d'admin qui permet maintenant de supprimer le nom d'un jeu afin que vous en mettiez un nouveau. Il suffit donc maintenant d'indiquer seulement quels jeux vous souhaitez remplacer.


Comme ça a été orthographié différemment, il y a 3 lignes (proposées une fois) pour Dust: An Elysian Tail.

----------


## madgic

> Comme ça a été orthographié différemment, il y a 3 lignes (proposées une fois) pour Dust: An Elysian Tail.


J'ai corrigé ainsi que certaines autres erreurs dans les noms.

----------


## Kaede

> Perso je vois pas ton image. Les problèmes d'imgur sur CPC ne sont pas récents...


C'est une histoire de referer, le lien est parfaitement valide, si tu copies-colles ça marche.

Bref, après vérification, tof.cx ne recompresse pas les PNG, contrairement à avant (ou l'autre site, chaiplu trop).
Donc :





PS. il n'y a pas d'achievements sur Doki² Litterature Club, et après un 1er run le jeu efface automatiquement les sauvegardes (testé et désapprouvé) => 'faudra se contenter d'un screenshot de mon temps de jeu.
Mon CR est par là ("le topic [des] jeux que vous viendez de finir")

----------


## Clydopathe

Ce weekend j'ai testé *Seasons After Fall* après *The End Is Nigh*, quelle ne fut pas mon erreur... Le jeu est mignon tout plein mais bien le seul avantage que je lui trouve. Le sauts ne sont pas précis et j'ai l'impression que c'est un metroidvania plus qu'un plateformer. 

Je vais devoir laisser passer un jeu ou deux avant d'y retourner car la comparaison avec The end is nigh ne lui fait pas honneur.

----------


## ds108j

Je rentre chez moi cette semaine, donc je n'aurais pas mon PC, donc reprise pour samedi prochain. (j'en ai déjà fini 1 et presque un second, mais la, break obligé)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci Supergounou, je n'avais pas vu l'onglet code d'intégration, plus bas.
> 
> Tu le mets entre guillemets car l'image est foireuse ? 
> 
> Terminé Rocketbirds cet après-midi, les avis étaient très partagés, et je le range du côté des...bouses 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Maintenant, tu comprends ce que tu m'as refilé !!! 
Et je te parle même pas de Super Hexagon... En fait, tu me veux du mal, c'est ça ? Qu'est ce que je t'ai fait ?

----------


## Olima

J'ai lâché *Hotline Miami 2*, sur lequel j'avais déjà pas mal avancé en fait (oups). Mais j'ai trop l'impression de refaire le premier, en moins fun (le scénar me captive pas vraiment). Je vais plutôt tester Metro 2033 voir si ça me file pas trop la nausée, ou faire le NG+ de Ronin !

----------


## PeaK

J'ai terminé *Homefront*. Une fois qu'on sait à quoi on a affaire, c'est pas si mal. Ça ressemble à un Call of Duty fait avec un plus petit budget. Du coup c'est un FPS couloir avec un scénario classique (on est Américain et on doit se défendre contre les méchants, qui sont coréens cette fois). C'est court, il m'a fallut 3h pour finir la campagne. Ca aurait été un bon FPS j'aurais râlé mais là c'est pas grave  ::P: 




J'ai voulu passer à *Jet Set Radio* pour changer un peu, mais j'ai des soucis avec la manette, je n'arrive même pas à passer la première mission... Faut que je me renseigne  :tired:

----------


## Mordicus

Terminé Deadlight. Je dirais que ce jeu souffre de son très grand classicisme. Le scénario, c'est du essoré jusqu'à la moelle de zombies, avec cette histoire d'un bourru barbu qui doit faire face à des hordes de carnivores agressifs et à ses démons intérieurs. On aura aussi droit au groupe de para-militaire dingos, ayant un point de vue radical sur l'avenir de l'humanité, et à la fameuse zone de sécurité à rejoindre tel un Eldorado mythique, mais existe-t-elle vraiment ?? (suspense insoutenable)

Côté gameplay, très classique aussi. De la 2D plutôt pas mal avec des zombies à éviter, de la plate-forme, des sortes de mini-puzzles mettant à profit les dons d'observation et les réflexes du joueur. Le jeu tente de se diversifier en rajoutant des armes et finit par tourner à Fort Boyard avec un type qui nous colle des pièges partout. Il y aura aussi quelques mini-séquences de coopération... Dans l'ensemble, j'ai trouvé le jeu honnête mais sans plus, et je me serais sans doute lassé s'il avait duré plus longtemps.

----------


## madgic

J'ai corrigé un bug qui faisait que quand vous modifiez un commentaire sur un jeu, ça supprimait la date  :Facepalm: 

Et très important, j'ai aligné les points sur la grille dans les stats de l'event  ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

> Et très important, j'ai aligné les points sur la grille dans les stats de l'event


 :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

Hell Yeah ! J'ai terminé *Hell Yeah ! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit !*

Un vomi de couleurs, de l'action dans tous les sens, des hectolitres de sang, un BO qui déchire par Arkedo (Aurélien Regard, The Next Penelope...). Du frenchie, oui oui.

Encore une fois un style de jeu qui n'est pas ma spécialité mais c'était plutôt sympa, plein d'idées (qui ne font pas mouche à tous les coups), un jeu pas sérieux pour un sou avec ce scénario à base de lapin mort qui doit récupérer des photos compromettantes où on le voit batifoler avec son canard de bain.

Pas évident à manier quand on est pas doué des doigts ni habitué à une manette, il m'a quand même fallu 7h pour en venir à bout.

Si vous n'aimez pas les QTE, faisez gaffe, il y en a un par boss.

Et il y en a 101.

En tous cas c'était cool. Plus que Shadow Warrior à torcher !

Le fameux canard de bain :


Le bon goût à la française :


La preuve de fin :

----------


## RomTaka

Oh punaise, il est dans ma liste de l'event et tu me donnes grave envie (sans déc').  ::love:: 
Je m'y mets dès ce soir !  ::lol::

----------


## jopopoe

*Brothers : A Tale of Two Sons*  fini.

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1379844763

Brothers c'est un jeu à la dimension narrative très fortement développée, et au gameplay bizarre qui vous demandera de diviser votre cerveau en deux. Car à chaque joystick de la manette correspond les mouvements d'un personnage, ce qui nécessite un certain temps d'adaptation (au bout de presque 3 heures de jeu mon cerveau buggait encore un peu de temps en temps).

Du coup on retrouve les mécanismes classiques d'un jeu coopératif, mais dans un jeu solo. Un peu bizarre comme idée, mais ça fonctionne donc pourquoi pas. Bon après c'est quand même très basique comme gameplay, on sent bien que c'est pas l'aspect du jeu qui a été le plus travaillé.

Visuellement le jeu assure vraiment comme une bête, surtout artistiquement en fait, avec des environnements tour à tour écrasants, inquiétants, enchanteurs, enfin bref c'est tout simplement merveilleux (mention spéciale à la séquence qui rappelle les mines de la Moria version Peter Jackson, le côté grandiose marche très très bien). L'univers n'est pas en reste, une sorte de Fantasy qui laisse la bride libre à l'imagination du joueur en n'expliquant pas grand-chose.

Le plus gros défaut du jeu c'est sans doute sa structure en niveaux à la Mario 64 : les maps sont plutôt petites et l'impression de progresser en vase clos est tenace. La progression se fait à l'aide de corniches improbables mais presque jamais en empruntant un chemin logique qui pourrait mener à l'endroit que l'on cherche à visiter. Tout ceci met un grand coup à la crédibilité de l'univers, car le level design nous rappelle en permanence qu'on est dans un jeu : les environnements traversés, s'ils sont fonctionnels d'un point de vue ludique, ne sont jamais crédibles en tant que lieux réels, et c'est un peu dommage pour un jeu qui mise tant sur son histoire.

Brothers est également un jeu chargé en émotion, et autant des fois ça marche très bien (l'avant-dernier acte est extrêmement réussi de ce côté-là), autant des fois ça tombe prodigieusement à plat (la séquence d'ouverture, ou encore l’atterrissage).

Finalement ce voyage rappelle fortement celui d'un certain Bilbo, avec ses scénettes successives et son côté initiatique. Le jeu oscille entre le moyen et le très bon, et n'a pas forcément le temps de lasser avec sa durée de vie de moins de 3 heures.

14/20

----------


## Flad

Fini "*Ori and the blind forest*".
Un vrai calvaire pour moi. Autant le jeu est beau, la musique magnifique, autant j'ai trop souvent eu l'impression de jouer à un "die and retry". C'est vraiment dommages.
L'histoire est un peu "mièvre" mais tiens le chemin.

Preuve de la fin : 


Spoiler Alert! 






Haut fait :

----------


## Kaede

J'ai commencé Dark Messiah of M&M, c'est plutôt sympa.
Assez immersif (on pouvait s'y attendre), sound design efficace. Graphiquement, on voit que c'est vieux mais ça passe. Comme c'est ancien on peut faire péter le supersampling (4xEQ) et ça tourne à 144fps. Bizarrement on voit que certains trucs sont saccadés (certains mouvements de camera, le déplacement sur les chaînes, ça doit avoir à voir avec la façon dont a été codé le jeu j'imagine), désagréable mais bon pas gênant.
Le mélange mêlée / plateforme risque de bien me plaire.

ps. je n'aurais jamais cru lire qu'Ori and the blind forest puisse être un calvaire pour quelqu'un  ::sad:: 
Perso je me rappelle pas du tout l'avoir joué comme un die'n retry, à part sur les séquences où on doit s'échapper. Par contre, il me semble effectivement qu'au début je me faisais vite tuer, alors par la suite j'avais upgradé mon perso un peu plus que nécessaire (sans non plus farmer comme un malade...).
C'est ta came d'habitude, ce genre de jeu ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Never Alone* et son DLC. Très sympa, et les séquences culturelles sont plutôt intéressantes.

Une image de la fin :


Spoiler Alert! 








Pour reprendre mon commentaire du site :



> Très sympa (joué en solo, mais possibilité de coop). Le jeu mélange plate-forme/énigmes (gentils) et séquences culturelles sur le peuple des Inupiat (en Alaska). C'était très intéressant et j'ai vraiment passé un bon moment.
> J'ai débloqué toutes les vidéos (il m'en manquait une) et terminé le DLC aussi (qui est bon aussi avec des modifications de gameplay).

----------


## Paradox

> Fini "*Ori and the blind forest*".
> Un vrai calvaire pour moi. Autant le jeu est beau, la musique magnifique, autant j'ai trop souvent eu l'impression de jouer à un "die and retry". C'est vraiment dommages.
> L'histoire est un peu "mièvre" mais tiens le chemin.


Exactement mon sentiment et ce qui fait que j'ai du mal a le finir...

Au moins, avec Super Meat Boy, tu sais ce que l'on te vend. Ici, ca a l'air juste d'etre un melange (bien fait cela dit) des poncifs du platformer retro et recent...

----------


## Flad

> ps. je n'aurais jamais cru lire qu'Ori and the blind forest puisse être un calvaire pour quelqu'un 
> Perso je me rappelle pas du tout l'avoir joué comme un die'n retry, à part sur les séquences où on doit s'échapper. Par contre, il me semble effectivement qu'au début je me faisais vite tuer, alors par la suite j'avais upgradé mon perso un peu plus que nécessaire (sans non plus farmer comme un malade...).
> C'est ta came d'habitude, ce genre de jeu ?


J'aime les plateformer à la mario/sonic.
Là j'ai pas eu l'impression de jouer à un plateformer "classique" :/

----------


## doggy d

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/05/07/9a0...f9690f7f9f.jpg
> 
> Terminé Deadlight. Je dirais que ce jeu souffre de son très grand classicisme. Le scénario, c'est du essoré jusqu'à la moelle de zombies, avec cette histoire d'un bourru barbu qui doit faire face à des hordes de carnivores agressifs et à ses démons intérieurs. On aura aussi droit au groupe de para-militaire dingos, ayant un point de vue radical sur l'avenir de l'humanité, et à la fameuse zone de sécurité à rejoindre tel un Eldorado mythique, mais existe-t-elle vraiment ?? (suspense insoutenable)
> 
> Côté gameplay, très classique aussi. De la 2D plutôt pas mal avec des zombies à éviter, de la plate-forme, des sortes de mini-puzzles mettant à profit les dons d'observation et les réflexes du joueur. Le jeu tente de se diversifier en rajoutant des armes et finit par tourner à Fort Boyard avec un type qui nous colle des pièges partout. Il y aura aussi quelques mini-séquences de coopération... Dans l'ensemble, j'ai trouvé le jeu honnête mais sans plus, et je me serais sans doute lassé s'il avait duré plus longtemps.


Pareil, grosse déception ce jeu, beaucoup trop générique, sans personnalité ...

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai corrigé un bug qui faisait que quand vous modifiez un commentaire sur un jeu, ça supprimait la date 
> 
> Et très important, j'ai aligné les points sur la grille dans les stats de l'event


En tout cas, merci pour le sérieux de l'organisation et la qualité du site !

----------


## Ruvon

D'ailleurs en parlant du site, cette image a été utilisée pour le gift d'inscription créé par La Chouette, ça pourrait être sympa comme bannière non ?



Et tant qu'à demander des trucs qui rajoutent du taf à madgic  ::P:  Au niveau des stats, ce serait sympa d'avoir le % de jeux terminés et le nombre / % de participants ayant fini au moins un jeu !

----------


## sticky-fingers

S'il a le mérite d'exister et d'être développé par son auteur, l'ergonomie me hérisse le poil au niveau du menu de navigation qui n'est pas toujours présent, qui n'a pas toujours le même contenu  :Red:

----------


## Flad

Moi j'en ai marre de devoir me connecter à chaque connection -_-

Mais sinon c'est du bon boulot hein  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Moi j'en ai marre de devoir me connecter -_-


Ouais, on pourrait pas se connecter automatiquement avec son compte Google ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> D'ailleurs en parlant du site, cette image a été utilisée pour le gift d'inscription créé par La Chouette, ça pourrait être sympa comme bannière non ?
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/27/3c5...e65c9959bf.jpg
> 
> Et tant qu'à demander des trucs qui rajoutent du taf à madgic  Au niveau des stats, ce serait sympa d'avoir le % de jeux terminés et le nombre / % de participants ayant fini au moins un jeu !


J'aime beaucoup, et ca rend bien le "calvaire du backlog", je trouve.  ::):

----------


## Kaede

Ouais c'est très réussi, c'est de qui ?
J'ai trouvé une version un peu plus grand format (et pas tronquée) sur un site du nom de criticalhit, mais le dessinateur n'est pas crédité explicitement.

----------


## madgic

> Moi j'en ai marre de devoir me connecter à chaque connection -_-


Moi aussi.

J'ai testé un truc. Par contre vous êtes obligé de vous reconnecter  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Moi aussi.
> 
> J'ai testé un truc. Par contre vous êtes obligé de vous reconnecter


Jte préviens, si ça marche pas : je me déconnecte !

----------


## LeBonDeun

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/05/07/9a0...f9690f7f9f.jpg
> 
> Terminé Deadlight. Je dirais que ce jeu souffre de son très grand classicisme. Le scénario, c'est du essoré jusqu'à la moelle de zombies, avec cette histoire d'un bourru barbu qui doit faire face à des hordes de carnivores agressifs et à ses démons intérieurs. On aura aussi droit au groupe de para-militaire dingos, ayant un point de vue radical sur l'avenir de l'humanité, et à la fameuse zone de sécurité à rejoindre tel un Eldorado mythique, mais existe-t-elle vraiment ?? (suspense insoutenable)
> 
> Côté gameplay, très classique aussi. De la 2D plutôt pas mal avec des zombies à éviter, de la plate-forme, des sortes de mini-puzzles mettant à profit les dons d'observation et les réflexes du joueur. Le jeu tente de se diversifier en rajoutant des armes et finit par tourner à Fort Boyard avec un type qui nous colle des pièges partout. Il y aura aussi quelques mini-séquences de coopération... Dans l'ensemble, j'ai trouvé le jeu honnête mais sans plus, et je me serais sans doute lassé s'il avait duré plus longtemps.


C'est le gros bon point du BLE ! Faire des jeux que tu esquiverais en temps normal.
J'avais bien aimé le jeu il y a pas mal de temps et ça met le doigt sur un point important d'avoir une bibliothèque steam trop chargée : faire des jeux "trop tard" te fait perdre une partie du plaisir de jeu mais te permet de voir aussi si un jeu reste ou restera intemporel... Deadlight est sympa mais ne restera pas dans les mémoires  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mordicus

Oui, c'est exactement ça. Il ne s'agit pas d'un mauvais jeu, mais d'un jeu qui propose une expérience un poil trop banale pour marquer les esprits. Mais pas de souci, je suis content d'y avoir joué ! Sans l'Event, il aurait sans doute encore trainé un bon millénaire dans mon backlog...

----------


## madgic

Pour les problèmes de déconnexion, ça marche toujours pas  ::|:

----------


## Flad

> Pour les problèmes de déconnexion, ça marche toujours pas


Demande à bastien comment il fait avec cpc gifts peut être ?  ::unsure::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Demande à bastien comment il fait avec cpc gifts peut être ?


Ben non, parce que cpcgifts passe par Google et que les gens s'en plaignent.

----------


## Supergounou

D'ailleurs bizarrement, j'ai exactement le même problème de déco en passant par l'url http://cpcgifts.appspot.com, alors que sur http://cpcgifts.fr/ j'ai aucun soucis.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Mangez des cookies  :Lime:

----------


## madgic

> Demande à bastien comment il fait avec cpc gifts peut être ?


Je pense pas car il a fait le site en Java alors que moi c'est en PHP. 2 langages différents utilisant pas le même type de serveurs.




> Ben non, parce que cpcgifts passe par Google et que les gens s'en plaignent.


Et en plus en passant par google ça risque d'être le même problème à savoir l'expiration de sessions.




> Mangez des cookies


C'est plus ou moins ce que je fais en utilisant les sessions qui se servent des cookies.

Avant j'utilisais le système de session de codigniter, maintenant celui de PHP mais le problème est le même. En local ça marche. Et mon blog que j'ai fait avec Symfony n'a pas se problème sur le serveur... 

Une solution serai de supprimer complètement les sessions et de passer que par les cookies. Quand vous vous connectez le site crée un uid, le met en db et crée cookie. Quand vous changez de page le serveur vérifie que l'uid correspond bien à celui en db. Et quand vous vous déconnectez, ça supprime le cookie et l'uid dans la db.

----------


## Chiff

Fini *ABZÛ*.

Heureusement qu'il n'était pas long.  ::ninja:: 

Une balade dans l'océan afin de le restaurer, enfin je crois j'ai pas trop suivi  ::ninja:: . C'était joli mais vraiment pas passionant. On active une balise de temps en temps pour progresser et c'est tout.

Preuve : http://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff59...0/achievements

----------


## Makusu

Terminé "No time to explain". 
Comme dit précédemment probablement un projet kickstarté avec une team sans trop d'expérience qui en fait un gros fourre-tout pour tester leur inventivité. C'est loin d'être négatif car il gardent une cohérence au travers d'une mécanique principale que j'apellerai "Le gros laser/réacteur de la mort qui tue et propulse". Juste assez précise pour qu'on puisse traverser le jeu sans que ça soit trop frustrant. 
Après, certains niveaux essaient justement de troquer cette mécanique avec une autre, c'est souvent raffraichissant mais ce sont les seuls moments ou le jeu peux s'avérer frustrant avec des passages un peu difficiles et un gameplay un peu moins précis que le laser. 

Enfin un petit mot sur le ton du jeu qui est vraiment sympathique. On part sur des bases de caricatures de scénario alambiqués avec voyages dans le temps et ça fonctionne souvent même si l'écriture n'est pas dingue. 
Petite pensée pour le passage hommage à "unfinished swan" qui m'a laissé un peu perplexe car rendant hommage au gameplay du jeu tout en taclant (avec dérision certes) le côté "artistiques" des productions vidéoludiques indés. 

Bref enfin un vrai jeu fini pendant un event, au dernier j'avais fini un jeu de 40 min XD il y a du progrès. Je pense que je vais continuer "Killer is Dead" et "Another world" en parralèle.

----------


## doggy d

Terminé "Mark of the Ninja" et j'ai adoré !
Comme je le mentionne dans le commentaire de l'Event: "Une vraie perle qui nous fait fantasmer : à quand une version de ce jeu avec Batman, Spiderman ou les Tortues Ninjas ??!!"
Comment j'ai pu le laisser autant d'années dans mon backlog sans y toucher... ?!

----------


## bbd

Terminé *Oxenfree*

J'aurais vraiment voulu aimer plus ce jeu mais je ne suis pas assez rentré dedans. C'est joli, l'ambiance est chouette mais je ne sais pas si c'est le côté bavard, l'obligation de répondre rapidement sans avoir le temps de comprendre l'implication de la réponse ou les (longs) allers-retours qui m'ont rebuté. J'ai du relancer une sauvegarde parce que le choix que j'avais fait dans le jeu ne correspondait à ce que je voulais dire. Bref, certains choix de dialogues sont peu explicites. Je devais avoir toutes les réponses à l'une des énigmes mais l'absence de correspondance entre les choix de dialogue et les propositions écrites sur un tableau m'a amené à répondre à côte. Frustrant...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Trente-deux heures plus tard, nous y voilà. Un gros morceau, certes, mais un incontournable de 2017. Voire un incontournable tout court.

Il m'est difficile de vous dire à quel point j'ai aimé _Hollow Knight_. Même un long texte avec plein de joli mots semblerait mesquin. Et entre les fins alternatives, le 100% si proche et le florilège de défis plus ou moins hardcore... je vais sans doute continuer à l'aimer longtemps, bien au-delà de ce sympathique mois d'event. Alors on va faire simple : _Hollow Knight_ vaut-il le coup ? Oui. Achetez-le, et jouez-y, bordel (ce serait con qu'il traîne sur un backlog pendant des mois...).


Et maintenant, plus qu'à finir en douceur cette sélection avec... _BioShock Infinite_. Qui va sans doute m'occuper un moment aussi. A bientôt  ::ninja::

----------


## RomTaka

*Mark of the Ninja* puis *Hollow Knight* : 2 jeux que je considère personnellement sacrilège de laisser moisir dans son backlog, en effet. Bien ouéj les canards !  :;): 
Ce sont 2 jeux qui font remonter à la surface ce sentiment fugace de découvrir une perle, un GOTY, et ce sentiment de découverte dure avec un plaisir renouvelé au fur et à mesure de l'avancée dans le jeu et on n'aimerait jamais le voir se terminer.  ::cry::

----------


## Paradox

> Alors on va faire simple : _Hollow Knight_ vaut-il le coup ? Oui. Achetez-le, et jouez-y, bordel (ce serait con qu'il traîne sur un backlog pendant des mois...).





> *Mark of the Ninja* puis *Hollow Knight* : 2 jeux que je considère personnellement sacrilège de laisser moisir dans son backlog, en effet.


Je me sens vise...  ::ninja::

----------


## Cannes

J'ai fait les deux premiers épisodes de Stories Untold. 

Bon dieu, c'est quoi ce jeu  :WTF:

----------


## Carnod

> J'ai fait les deux premiers épisodes de Stories Untold. 
> 
> Bon dieu, c'est quoi ce jeu



moi j'ai trouvé ça bien cool, sauf la fin.

----------


## Kaede

J'avance à DMOM&M, c'est bien sympa.
Suis un peu paumé dans les lieux (les repères temporels etc. de l'univers M&M...) mais l'histoire avance. Les devs ont eu l'idée de coller un esprit (féminin) dans la peau du personnage. Du coup, c'est un muet, comme Gordon dans HL², sauf que c'est l'esprit qui réagit -de temps en temps- à notre place en nous faisant partager ses réactions. L'idée est amusante.

Concernant le système de combat, je trouve le jeu + qu'honnête compte tenu du fait qu'il est un peu tout seul sur ce créneau. Je note quand même que :
- c'est bien trop facile (difficile de perdre en mode _difficile_, bon ok j'en suis qu'au chapitre 5, et je me suis fait rôtir le c** lors de la première rencontre avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


les morts-vivants

)
- les interactions avec le LD sont une excellente idée ... mais on peut arriver à se débrouiller sans tant c'est facile
Le système de combat est tout à fait fonctionnel mais pas très "skillé". Je trouvais Zeno Clash encore bien perfectible de ce point de vue, mais en comparaison je dirais que ce dernier est mieux foutu (meilleure palette de coups, peut-être plus nerveux, meilleure gestion des combats "multi-opposants"), bien qu'il propose moins de variété dans la façon de rendre ses adversaires HS : dans DMOM&M, on peut la jouer rentre-dedans, la jouer projections à coup de pieds, la jouer avec l'environnement, la jouer magie, on peut même jouer un peu infiltration. La patte Arkane  ::): 
Je n'ai pas joué à Chivalry pour comparer - j'ai cru comprendre que c'est ce qui s'est fait ce mieux à ce jour dans le genre combat à l'arme blanche (et arcs & co) en vue à la 1ere personne.

----------


## Ruvon

Bon, terminé pour moi pour cet event !

Fini *Shadow Warrior* (2013) en difficile parce que Lo Wang c'est un dur, un tatoué.

De très bon passages, une histoire assez moyenne mais divertissante puisque bien racontée, de nouveaux pouvoirs et de nouvelles armes à essayer sur la gueule des démons... Et puis ça part en vrille, la surenchère de bastons démesurées qui durent des heures m'ont fatigué. Les décors sont très corrects avec une certaine variété, la partie sonore est propre et met bien dans l'ambiance, mais putain les arènes qui s'enchaînent à la fin avec des dizaines d'ennemis, dans Serious Sam c'est rigolo, là ça devenait n'importe quoi.

Malgré tout c'est du FPS décérébré de qualité avec du sang partout, des membres tranchés et des têtes de démon qui servent d'arme. Le sabre est sympa à utiliser mais pas facile à maîtriser avec tous ses pouvoirs. 14h pour le finir, j'ai un peu rushé la fin d'ailleurs avec ces arènes pénibles du chapitre 16 mais les bastons contre les boss sont très réussies, sauf... ben... le boss de fin, pas très palpitant.

Preuve de fin et screens :



Spoiler Alert! 



Générique :


Quelques décors bien sympathiques :







N'oublions pas l'amour dans tout ça :


Bonjour monsieur :


Lien vers les succès : 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Ruvon/s...0/achievements




> Débloqué le 10 mai à 12h08
> Shadow Warrior (niveau 3)
> Terminer le jeu en difficulté Difficile






Allez, je peux partir en vacances maintenant  :;): 

On atteint pile les 20% de jeux terminés sur l'event d'ailleurs (44/220).

Merci encore frankymickey, j'avais certains jeux en "à faire" depuis un moment comme Shadow Warrior et Party Hard donc c'était une bonne motivation, Aviary Attorney venait de m'être offert par BenRicard mais je ne pensais pas l'apprécier autant, Hell Yeah! ne m'attirait pas plus que ça mais finalement j'ai bien rigolé et VVVVVV (offert par Cannes) est une sacrée surprise (même si tout le monde dit qu'il est excellent, il est encore meilleur que ce que je m'attendais à trouver). Encore environ 115 jeux à terminer sur ma liste, encore 23 events !  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bravo ! Belle performance individuelle et collective.  :;): 

Je vais attaquer mon 5ème jeu aujourd'hui sans doute.

----------


## Nono

> Bonjour monsieur :
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/05/10/e63...634c2c9ef1.jpg


Hu hu, il était drôle lui. Ça fait des siècles qu'il repose là, et il nous demande juste d'être déplacé de 10 mètres pour apprécier la vue  ::):

----------


## Cannes

J'ai fini Stories Untold.



Spoiler Alert! 






Moé. 
Autant j'ai aimé le côté vintage du jeu qui en jouait beaucoup d'ailleurs avec les phases "d'écriture" (le fait que 95% du jeu se passe sur un PC est sympa aussi), l'ambiance un peu jeu d'horreur qui y regne y est plutôt symap, il reste que j'ai  trouvé pas mal de trucs négatifs.

-> Certains moments sont très dur en terme de puzzle. 

Spoiler Alert! 


 L'épisode 3 était pas une partie de plaisir...


-> Le scénario est incompréhensible au début, puis rushé comme pas possible à la fin. Et tout n'est pas expliqué en plus 

Spoiler Alert! 


 C'est quoi les orbes bizarres? Que represente l'épisode 3 dans l'accident? Tout est inventé? 


-> Certains passages sont juste..chiant quoi. 

Spoiler Alert! 


 L'épisode 4, les moments de marche dans l'Hôpital sooooonnntttt trèssss leents, et encore plus vers la toute fin pour le côté monté dramatique



Mais j'ai adoré l'épisode 1 donc, pour ça, un petit 7/10 d'enthousiasme.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> VVVVVV (offert par Cannes) est une sacrée surprise (même si tout le monde dit qu'il est excellent, il est encore meilleur que ce que je m'attendais à trouver).


Content que ça t'ai plu du coup o/

----------


## Makusu

> J'ai fini Stories Untold.
> 
> 
> Mais j'ai adoré l'épisode 1 donc, pour ça, un petit 7/10 d'enthousiasme.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Content que ça t'ai plu du coup o/



Bon ben c'est toujours ça ^^. Par contre c'est un jeu à épisode aussi ? Je me rend compte que ça en fait 3 dans la liste avec les deux telltales XD Remarque c'est pas mal pour un event ça permet de se faire des session délimitées ^^.

J'y pense d'ailleurs le Sam & Max episode 1 fait quand même 4 heures et comme c'est un bonus je pense qu'on pourrait le valider tel quel, d'autant plus que les enquêtes et donc les scénarios sont indépendants je crois. (16h pour le jeu en entier, ça fait beaucoup).

A voir avec les grands manitous de l'event et selon ton temps dispo, je sais que j'ai déjà du mal à faire 10h de jeu par event pour l'instant perso XD (Mais on est que le 11 mai et j'en ai fini 1 je ne désespère pas ^^).

Sinon, mon conseil pour toi c'est d'alterner les sessions de FURI et des Point & Click ou TR histoire que ta manette ne finisse pas dans le mur...

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini *Sonic Génération*



Spoiler Alert! 






J'ai bien aimé , je pense un peu porté par la nostalgie.
Sonic a toujours une maniabilité particulière qui parfois fait rager surtout dans les mondes en 3D mais j'ai trouvé l'ensemble bien foutu et joli. Il doit y avoir des speedrun de malade dessus vu comme parfois on arrive faire de grand passage super vite avec un peu de dextérité.

Par contre le boss de fin est vraiment pourri (totalement illisible et on est en mode super saiyan sonic mais j'ai eu l'impression de contrôler un escargot).

J'ai commencé à jouer à Max Payne 2 qui n'a pas si mal vieilli à première vu.

----------


## Galgu

J ai fini *Snake Pass*

Si un modo veut bien changer d’ailleurs mon "dungeon of the endless" par ce jeu, mon binome et moi ayant conclut ca au debut de levent comme jeu du theme.



Spoiler Alert! 






Un jeu très original avec un gameplay tout a fait atypique ! rien que pour ca lexperience vaut le coup.

Après, ça se voit que léquipe était limitée en budget concernant le jeu.


+ 
Original
Musiques sympa
Gameplay atypique
Challenge eleve tout le jeu
Les collectables ne sont pas vraiment caches mais sont toujours l objet dun challenge optionnel

-
Gestion des points de sauvegarde vraiment pas bonne
Camera pas au point tout le temps, parfois frustrant
Si on adhère pas au début, peu de changement de gameplay.

L un dans l’autre je recommande le jeu, je suis content de l avoir fini, mais je m’y replongerai pas pour le finir a 100%, surtout que je suis allé voir du cote des achievements, c’est assez rude et précis.

----------


## Supergounou

Enfin un jeu terminé !




> *Valiant Hearts: The Great War™ / Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre™* (2014), dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...f1.600x338.jpg
> 
> Pot pourri, sidescroller 2D avec un peu d'énigmes.
> 
> Pot pourri, parce que Valiant Hearts c'est un mélange de plein de choses: du jeu 2D d'esquives, du jeu narratif, des énigmes, du jeu de rythme, etc...
> Du coup on se retrouve à enchainer les phases, toutes très simples, sans jamais vraiment prendre le temps d'en profiter. On se laisse donc porter par l'histoire pendant 7h (100%), qui sans être sensationnelle est plutôt bien conçue, mais sans surprise. 
> 
> Un jeu très modeste donc, qui ne restera pas dans ma mémoire mais que je suis quand même content d'avoir fait.


La preuve:



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Galgu

Jai commence *Mark of the ninja*.

Le jeu est tres lent chez moi. Jai compare avec une video youtube du 1er niveau, cest le jour et la nuit concernant la fluidite. je joue pourtant sur un PC fixe (tour) avec une GTX 970. jai regarde sur internet mais je ne trouve que des sujets a propos de laptop qui utilisaient la CG native, ce qui ne sapplique pas a moi. Une idee ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Alors de mon côté, après avoir laissé à _BioShock Infinite_ le temps de se mettre en route... j'ai l'impression que ça va être un peu la corvée. Je ne sais pas si ça tient au gameplay, à l'univers ou quoi que ce soit, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il manque un petit quelque chose pour que je rentre dedans, et honnêtement je m'ennuie un peu à défourailler en attendant le déclic.

En plus, mes pouvoirs spéciaux ont un nom de produit d'entretien.  ::(:

----------


## Ymnargue

Moi, je bloque sur *Mark of the Ninja*. 
Je le lance, je joue une heure, je m'énerve, j'arrête, je joue à rien d'autre.

Ce jeu m'énerve. Si encore il ne faisait que 2h, ce serait passable.

----------


## Hyeud

Pourtant c'est un des meilleurs jeux infiltration 2D au monde, avec une courbe de progression parfaite, ma compagne qui n'est pas gameuse l'a fini sans trop suer. C'est que ça doit être un genre que tu détestes ou y'a un truc du gameplay que t'as pas assimilé.

----------


## Ymnargue

Ouais... En fait je sais exactement quel est le problème  ::): 
Les jeux d'infiltrations me provoquent une réaction particulière : je veux tout réussir sans tuer qui que ce soit. Je veux faire une run parfaite. Et du coup, je recommence, encore et encore les niveaux. Je ne profite pas réellement du jeu.
Je sais, c'est bizarre, faut juste que je me lâche, mais c'est plus fort que moi. 

Ceci dit, oui, c'est un bon jeu. Il m'énerve, au plus haut point, mais c'est un bon jeu.

----------


## Makusu

Je comprend je suis un peu pareil. Je n'arrive pas à trouver un équilibre. Styx sont d'excellents jeux mais je me suis fait rembourser les deux fois.

----------


## jopopoe

C'est marrant je fais la même chose sur les jeux d'infiltration (en même temps Hitman en Silent Assassin quel pied !) mais le système de scoring de Mark of the Ninja va à l'encontre de ce principe, et du coup pour marquer un max de point j'ai massacré à peu prêt tout le monde dans le jeu  :Tutut:

----------


## Hyeud

> Ouais... En fait je sais exactement quel est le problème 
> Les jeux d'infiltrations me provoquent une réaction particulière : je veux tout réussir sans tuer qui que ce soit. Je veux faire une run parfaite. Et du coup, je recommence, encore et encore les niveaux. Je ne profite pas réellement du jeu.
> Je sais, c'est bizarre, faut juste que je me lâche, mais c'est plus fort que moi. 
> 
> Ceci dit, oui, c'est un bon jeu. Il m'énerve, au plus haut point, mais c'est un bon jeu.


Ma technique, ma compagne fait le jeu sans se faire chier, et moi après je refais les niveaux en parfait avec les achievements si j'y arrive, je me suis arrêté à la moitié d'ailleurs.

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

Grâce au jeudi férié, au jour de congé vendredi et à l'absence de ma femme (dans sa famille pour préparer le mariage), j'en ai profité pour bien avancé dans Dishonored (bien happé par le jeu) et terminé ce matin. Certes, pas terminé à 100% (je n'ai pas cherché toutes les runes et autres objets notamment).
Je n'ai pas fait les DLC (probablement ultérieurement, si ils sont de qualités ?).

Mais vraiment une très bonne découverte ce Dishonored. J'avais entendu parlé du jeu, mais jamais lancé n'étant pas très fan de l'infiltration. Mais pour une fois, j'ai vraiment accroché : d'une part à l'ambiance très intéressante (dommage, il manque un peu de "lore" ou discussions notamment pour comprendre le monde, la maladie, le cas de "l'Outsider et du Grand vide qui revient à plusieurs reprises..., le héros muet vraiment pas fan. Bref, il y'a aurait eu largement de quoi développé, un peu dommage), et un gameplay finalement sympathique (j'ai pris plaisir à essayer d'étudier les chemins, utiliser les pouvoirs : essentiellement téléportation et figé le temps).

Terminé en chaos faible et avec tous les choix en non-létal lorsque possible (je ne sais pas si cela change quelque chose à l'histoire ?).

Bref, vraiment une bonne découverte. Merci à mon binôme de l'avoir ajouté dans la liste des 5 jeux. 


Maintenant, je vais essayer (si possible) d'en terminer un troisième (par contre, mes disponibilités risquent d'être plus réduites à partir de jeudi prochain, même si le 17 est férié jusqu'au 21, avec le mariage). Mais, je vais tenter Bioshock (là encore, un jeu jamais essayé, n'étant pas fan des FPS).

----------


## Paradox

> Ma technique, ma compagne fait le jeu sans se faire chier, et moi après je refais les niveaux en parfait avec les achievements si j'y arrive, je me suis arrêté à la moitié d'ailleurs.


Exactement la meme.

D'ailleurs, pour le cas Mark of the Ninja + DLC, cette approche m'a pris exactement 12h pour un 100% sans forcer.

Bon apres, c'etait plus mon genre de jeux que d'autres personnes apparemment, forcement, ca aide.

----------


## Chiff

Fini *Kathy Rain*.

Je n'ai pas aimé. L'histoire n'était pas bien passionnante, je l'ai pas trouvé très beau et du coup j'ai du me forcer pour le finir.

Preuve : https://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff5...b=achievements

----------


## acdctabs

Fini *Half-Minute Hero: Super Mega Neo CLimax Utimate Boy*.
Pas grand chose à en dire, c'est répétitif. Pas mauvais mais pas envie de grinder les records sur ce genre de jeu (par contre c'est un bon jeu pour se tirer la bourre).

----------


## Kulfy

Terminé Abzu



> J'ai jailli hors de l'océan sur le dos d'une baleine bleue, et j'ai aimé ça.
> La bande son est super et colle très bien, notamment sur la partie finale 
> 
> Vraiment sympa, les situations sont un poil répétitives mais ça ne dure pas assez longtemps pour que ça devienne un problème.
> Je reviendrai probablement dessus pour cabrioler hors de l'eau, la dernière partie est vraiment grisante.

----------


## ds108j

> Fini *Kathy Rain*.
> 
> Je n'ai pas aimé. L'histoire n'était pas bien passionnante, je l'ai pas trouvé très beau et du coup j'ai du me forcer pour le finir.
> 
> Preuve : https://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff5...b=achievements


Bah, voilà, après deux jeux finis, je peux dire que tes goûts sont.... J'ai eu du mal à ne choisir que 5 jeux parmis toutes les pépites que tu as dans ton backlog. Oublie les trois autres, tu vas t'ennuyer !

----------


## Galgu

Fini *Mark of the Ninja*.

Preuve: https://tof.cx/image/ZlTnN

Jai bien aime. je ne joue pas beaucoup a des jeux d’infiltration et je pense que le jeu maitrise son thème. Le scenario n’est pas top par contre.

Assez déçu de l’optimisation PC, j’ai un i5 6600K et une GTX 970 et j’ai du ruser via la resolution et en mode fenêtré pour avoir une fluidité acceptable....

----------


## Hyeud

C'est bizarre t'es pas le 1er à dire ça, à l'époque j'y avais joué sur un windows xp avec un vieux PC et c'était nickel.

----------


## Chiff

> Bah, voilà, après deux jeux finis, je peux dire que tes goûts sont.... J'ai eu du mal à ne choisir que 5 jeux parmis toutes les pépites que tu as dans ton backlog. Oublie les trois autres, tu vas t'ennuyer !


T'inquiète j'ai déjà laisser tomber Mirror's Edge  ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

*Owlboy* terminé !

P'tite critique :

Owlboy est sans doute le plus beau jeu en pixel art auquel j'ai jamais joué : tout est absolument magnifique, les protagonistes, les ennemis, les décors, les cinématiques, les arrière-plans, bref vous l'aurez compris ça déchire vraiment la rétine. La musique est également à tomber par terre, et donne une vraie leçon à des dizaines de jeux aux budgets musicaux des dizaines de fois plus élevés !

Mais sous cette beauté enivrante, il faut avouer qu'on est en présence d'un jeu somme toute assez basique : le level design est quelconque, les phases de shoot sont correctes mais sans plus (le jeu est un poil trop zoomé), les boss oscillent entre le bon et le correct, et ni l'histoire ni la narration ne sont d'une qualité époustouflante.

La prise en main n'est pas immédiate (la transition vol/marche est un poil hasardeuse), le fait de devoir porter quelqu'un en quasi-permanence ralentit la récolte de fruits permettant de restaurer la santé ou le ramassage de trésors. Le jeu propose également des phases d'infiltrations franchement pas intéressantes, et un mini-jeu complètement nul dans lequel on se transforme en boulet de canon incontrôlable.

En parlant de trésors, mentionnons le plus gros oubli du jeu : la carte ! Pas de carte, ni globale, ni locale, c'est juste impardonnable. Et du coup ça ne donne vraiment pas envie d'aller à la chasse aux trésors, puisqu'en l'absence de carte difficile de savoir où on aurait pu en laisser ! Autre obstacle qui n'aide pas à se repérer, l'impossibilité d'effectuer un zoom arrière. Certains passages sont scriptés pour être joués en mode dézoomé, et on aurait aimé pouvoir passer à volonté de ce mode au mode normal. Bref tout ça tue un peu l'envie d'explorer, ce qui est dommage pour un monde qui se veut ouvert.

L'histoire se laisse suivre mais il y a deux/trois passages bien stupides, et on incarne une grosse victime qui passe son temps à se faire insulter sans réagir. Bon faut dire qu'il est muet aussi. Oui muet, à la Gordon Freeman, le truc qui devrait être interdit tellement c'est chiant. Et le ton oscille souvent entre le tragique et l'humour de cours de récré, c'est bizarre et ça empêche un peu la mayonnaise de prendre...

Le ramage ne se rapporte pas vraiment au plumage. Donc oui, c'est hyper-beau, mais niveau jeu en lui-même c'est tout juste sympa, sans être transcendant.

14/20

----------


## Wulfstan

*Undertale* terminé.

Pour la preuve, le jeu n'a pas de succès et pas moyen de prendre de screenshot via Steam, donc screenshots à l'ancienne :



Spoiler Alert! 










Bon ben c'est finalement un jeu plutôt overhypé. Je ne m'étais pas préparé à avoir des puzzles enfantins entrecoupés d'épisodes de bullet hell, au milieu d'une histoire assez simple (simpliste ?) et de personnages peu travaillés (ce n'est pas parce que tu leur fais dire plein de merdes qu'ils prennent soudainement de la profondeur), quand ce n'est pas carrément cringy (Alphys... je ne me souviens pas avoir voulu tuer un personnage aussi fort depuis *To The Moon*). Du coup je me demande ce qui a tant plu ? Est-ce que c'est à cause des romances, qui ont fait que le jeu a été sans doute récupéré par plusieurs communautés (je me souviens d'un post de joueur sous Reddit à l'époque qui attribuait genre et préférence sexuelle à chaque personnage du jeu, j'avais déjà trouvé ça très creeepy...) ?

Mais bon, pour moi le plus gros point noir c'est l'affichage du texte. Les jeux qui t'affichent le texte des dialogues ou contextuels progressivement, avec des bruitages, à la vitesse d'un escargot (je n'ai pas besoin de deux secondes entières pour lire cinq mots, merci....), jamais plus de dix mots à l'écran à la fois, et qui t'obligent à brutaliser ta touche entrée en permanence... comment dire... Je me demande si sur 11 heures de jeu, je n'ai pas 2 heures entièrement consacrées à attendre qu'un texte s'affiche (et lorsque tu re-rentres dans un même dialogue par inadvertance, aucune option pour s'en sortir sans te le refaire en entier).

Bref, au final un jeu story rich/bullet hell très moyen qui ne vaut clairement pas tout le tapage qu'il y a eu autour.

----------


## Supergounou

Et de 2  ::): 




> *Agatha Christie - The ABC Murders* (2016) encore dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Enquête.
> 
> J'attendais rien du tout de ce jeu, c'est finalement une petite surprise. Et pourtant, le jeu n'est pas dépourvu de défauts: graphismes et DA dégueulasses, musiques redondantes, dirigisme outrancier, pathfinding foireux, bugs, framerate à la ramasse, légères fautes dans la narration, ergonomie datée, facilité déconcertante sauf une ou deux énigmes bien pétées.
> 
> Malgré tout ça, et malgré le fait que je ne sois pas du tout fan de polar, j'ai pris un certain plaisir à suivre la progression de l'enquête, à écouter l'accent anglais/belge de Poireau (jouez-y en vostfr), à parcourir quelques paysages de l'Angleterre des années 30, à chercher les détails qui me mettraient sur la piste du meurtrier (même si le jeu finirait bien par me les faire sauter au visage).
> ...


J'ai passé la journée dessus, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas bloqué comme ça sur un jeu, malgré ses énormes défauts !

La preuve (indiscutable  :;): ): 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Kulfy

...et de 4 ! J'en ai fini de Gunpoint



Spoiler Alert! 









> Petit jeu d'infiltration 2D sympathique.
> *Bien aimé* :
> - toute la partie Crosslink (hacking des interrupteurs, portes, caméras, alarmes...)
> - l'ambiance film noir avec la BO jazzy qui va bien (même si ça boucle rapidement)
> - que le jeu nous "force" la main (pour décrocher le A+) pour adapter de façon de jouer en fonction de pour qui on bosse (pas de témoin pour Gessler, pas de violence pour Rooke...)
> *Moins aimé* :
> - les agents de sécurité bêtes comme leurs pieds
> - que les embranchements scénaristiques 
> 
> ...


Ce sera probablement tout de mon côté pour ce mois, je n'ai pas l'intention de me mettre sur Dishonored dans la foulée (j'ai laissé Dark Souls 2 en plan, le pauvre).
Merci pour la selec' Sebarnolds  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

J'abandonne rapidement *Secrets of Raetikon*, après 30mn de jeu.

C'est dommage parce que la DA déchire, mais c'est trop bordélique. La maniabilité est pénible, les objectifs pas clair, faut prendre un truc à un bout de la map sans savoir où l'emmener (surement à l'autre bout?), y a des piafs qui nous pourchassent, des biches qui piquent nos objets et qui sont impossibles à rattraper, bref j'ai rien compris.

----------


## ssgmaster

Bon j'en suis à 16H de jeu pour Mad Grind Max et c'est d'un ennuie légendaire.  ::zzz:: 
A part les attaques de convois qui sont sympa à faire, c'est ultra répétitif et assez facile. Vu qu'il faut upgrade le perso et la voiture avec du scrap, que le scrap t'en gagne en ayant le capturé le plus de camps possible, et bah en 16H j'ai du faire qu' 1H30 de missions, le reste était du grind.
En plus de ça, il y a une mécanique de tempêtes de sable qui est simplement la pour te faire perdre du temps (en gros dès qu'il y a une tempête, faut aller dans le camp allier le plus proche).
Il est bien bugué aussi, j'ai par exemple réussis à soft lock le jeu en parlant à un PNJ et en même temps en me faisant attaquer par une tornade.
Ah et le PNJ qui t'accompagne (pour réparer la voiture) est insupportable.

Bref, pour le moment Mad Max c'est le moins bon du lot (mais je vais le finir).  ::|:

----------


## Paradox

> Fini *Mark of the Ninja*.
> 
> Preuve: https://tof.cx/image/ZlTnN
> 
> Jai bien aime. je ne joue pas beaucoup a des jeux d’infiltration et je pense que le jeu maitrise son thème. Le scenario n’est pas top par contre.
> 
> Assez déçu de l’optimisation PC, j’ai un i5 6600K et une GTX 970 et j’ai du ruser via la resolution et en mode fenêtré pour avoir une fluidité acceptable....


Aucun probleme de mon cote avec le meme GPU et un i7-3770K sous Linux/Windows 7. Bizarre quand meme...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> T'inquiète j'ai déjà laisser tomber Mirror's Edge


Roooooh...

Au pire c'est moins de 5h de souffrances.  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

On peu renommer ce sujet : "Antre des aigris".

----------


## Hyeud

Ou celle des pourris gâtés  ::):

----------


## Olima

Ronrount : Je ne sais pas pour les autres gens, mais moi j'ai adoré l'humour, l'ambiance (musique) et l'originalité des combats (et le fait qu'ils soient différents presque à chaque fois, enfin si tu vises la "bonne" fin en ne tuant aucun monstre !). Désolé si ça t'a pas plu, les autres t'amuseront peut être plus.

Sinon pour ma part, je vais me faire traiter de pourri gâté mais j'ai donc laissé tomber To the moon et Hotline 2 qui m'ennuient. Metro 2033 a même pas voulu se lancer (le jeu m'a réclamé en plus un fichier dll de chez Nvidia, que j'ai installé sans plus de succès :/ ). Me reste Owlboy, que je vais essayer de faire tranquillou. Au moins, c'est super joli.

----------


## ds108j

J'ai fini l'acte IV de Kentucky Route Zero, à défaut de finir le jeu, ce dernier se trouvant en 5 actes, et seulement 4 de sortis jusqu'à présent.
Pas de succès Steam, et j'ai loupé le screenshot juste à la fin, donc je poste le dernier que j'ai pris (juste un peu avant) 
https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...F36CB6FD0B15F/

J'ai vraiment bien aimé. Cette fresque onirique et fantastique et certes parfois un peu décousue, et ses personnages envoûtants m'ont séduit.
Suivre le périple de cette "troupe" sur la Kentucky Route Zero était vraiment plaisant.
Le jeu est narratif est très linéaire, mais c'est ce que j'aime, donc bonne pioche.
La musique minimaliste fait le travail, et les morceaux qui arrivent aux bons moments sont un pur régal. Mention spéciale à cette chanson dans le chapitre 3 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufAUonsYhVU  ::love:: 
J'attends du coup avec impatience l'acte V.

Je m'en vais du coup finir la saison 3 de Twin Peaks !  ::P:

----------


## Olima

Ah comme j'ai détesté la chanson  ::(: . J'ai abandonné pendant le voyage en bateau à l'acte suivant je crois, il faudra que je retente un jour quand même, pour voir.
Par contre, TP saison 03 <3 <3 <3  ::wub::

----------


## ds108j

> Ah comme j'ai détesté la chanson . J'ai abandonné pendant le voyage en bateau à l'acte suivant je crois, il faudra que je retente un jour quand même, pour voir.
> Par contre, TP saison 03 <3 <3 <3


C'est con, on aurait du se faire notre propre event du backlog tous les deux, je suis sur qu'on aurait trouvé plus facilement des jeux pour nous plaire !

bon, et j'en profite pour boucler *Super Hexagon*.


Ce n'est pas mon genre de jeu, du pur gameplay sans histoire, bof.
J'y ai joué sur Smartphone, et même si on m'avait donné un objectif de 60 secondes, j'ai déjà eu un coup de bol phénoménal d'arriver à 50.
Je le considère comme fini, et je n'y toucherais plus, c'est une purge vomitive.
 :Gerbe:

----------


## Olima

Je te choisis Super Hexagon !  ::P:

----------


## Mordicus

Terminé *The Night of the Rabbit* 



Alors que l'été étire sa chaleur languissante sur les derniers jours de vacances, Jerry La Noisette, 12 ans, trouve une bien étrange lettre à son nom. Celle-ci contient une recette magique sous forme de poème, qui lui promet d'accomplir son rêve le plus cher : devenir magicien ! 

J'ai débuté ce point & Click en trainant un peu de la souris, n'étant pas d'humeur à réfléchir. Mais peu à peu, les décors enchanteurs, les musiques entrainantes, la thématique proche "d'Alice au pays des Merveilles" avec ce grand Lapin Blanc en haut de forme toujours pressé et ces animaux pittoresques peuplant le "Bois aux souris", ont su me séduire. Le jeu dégage une sensation diffuse de nostalgie douce-amère, sur l'enfance qui s'enfuit, la nature qui disparait au milieu des tours bétonnées, l’innocence et la solidarité qui se délite au fil du cours de la Bourse... Des thèmes abordés en filigrane, sans lourdeur démonstrative, le cœur du récit restant un conte pour enfant. Bref, le jeu a vraiment beaucoup de charme. 

Après, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas autant ramé sur un jeu d'aventure ! Ce n'est pas tant les énigmes qui sont absurdes, mais le jeu souffre souvent d'un manque d'objectifs clairs, alors que Jerry accède à un grand nombre de lieux (le Bois aux Souris) et que les objets sans objet s'accumulent dans son inventaire. On se retrouve souvent à errer de lieu en lieu, trainant une souris hasardeuse sur l'écran, comme au temps des années 90... La fin du jeu, en bloquant le héros dans des écrans fixes, s'avère par contre beaucoup plus (trop ?) facile.

Le jeu propose aussi pas mal de bricoles inédites dans le genre, comme des gouttes de rosée à collecter, un jeu de carte proche des 7 familles, ou encore des contes audios à dénicher. J'apprécie l'effort, mais j'avoue que ça ne m'a pas vraiment intéressé, j'ai donc fait l'impasse sur ces bonus.  Mais j'ai passé un bien agréable moment au milieu des statues qui murmurent, des papillons de nuit qui couvent, des taupes qui jouent au DJ ou encore des renards facétieux... Et comme dit le Marquis de Hoto : rien n'est impossible en deux jours de vacances !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ce n'est pas mon genre de jeu





> bof.





> Je le considère comme fini, et je n'y toucherais plus





> une purge vomitive.





> 


 ::siffle:: 





> On peu renommer ce sujet : "Antre des aigris".

----------


## Kaede

Non mais jouer à Super Hexagon sur smartphone, aussi...
Dans le genre confort de jeu tout pourri inadapté aux jeux nerveux (donc à Super Hexagon), ça se pose là  ::unsure::

----------


## Franky Mikey

En tout cas, je ne vois pas comment tu peux le valider comme terminé (l'enjeu de l'event étant quand même de finir les jeux) avec 50 secondes sur le premier niveau, tu n'as atteint ni l'objectif proposé par ton binôme, ni même le premier palier proposé par le jeu. Que ça ne te plaise pas, que ça t'emmerde même et que tu lâches, c'est ton droit le plus strict, mais de là à le considérer comme un jeu que tu as fini, c'est quand même s'arranger un peu avec l'esprit des règles.

----------


## acdctabs

Ouaip je confirme, abandonner un jeu ce n'est pas comme le terminer.

----------


## Olima

C'est sûr. Après, Hexagon, c'est pas vraiment un jeu qu'on peut "finir" (même si j'adore, perso). Mais vous stressez pas parce que vous aimez pas un jeu non plus hein, c'est pas "l'event de la torture" :/ 
(Moi en tout cas je suis très content de ma sélection. J'aurais jamais fait Ronin sans l'event, et pour un Hotline 2 par exemple, ça m'aura confirmé mon impression de "bof" originelle mais bon, voilà, maintenant je suis fixé  :;):  )

----------


## acdctabs

Non mais le but c'est finir un jeu, pas les 5.

----------


## Hyeud

> En tout cas, je ne vois pas comment tu peux le valider comme terminé (l'enjeu de l'event étant quand même de finir les jeux) avec 50 secondes sur le premier niveau, tu n'as atteint ni l'objectif proposé par ton binôme, ni même le premier palier proposé par le jeu. Que ça ne te plaise pas, que ça t'emmerde même et que tu lâches, c'est ton droit le plus strict, mais de là à le considérer comme un jeu que tu as fini, c'est quand même s'arranger un peu avec l'esprit des règles.


Euh c'est 50 secondes au niveau 5 tout de même. Il est pas fini on est d'accord, mais il a le droit d'arrêter de jouer si ça le saoule.

----------


## acdctabs

> Euh c'est 50 secondes au niveau 5 tout de même. Il est pas fini on est d'accord, mais il a le droit d'arrêter de jouer si ça le saoule.


Non c'est bien le premier niveau ^^

----------


## ds108j

> En tout cas, je ne vois pas comment tu peux le valider comme terminé (l'enjeu de l'event étant quand même de finir les jeux) avec 50 secondes sur le premier niveau, tu n'as atteint ni l'objectif proposé par ton binôme, ni même le premier palier proposé par le jeu. Que ça ne te plaise pas, que ça t'emmerde même et que tu lâches, c'est ton droit le plus strict, mais de là à le considérer comme un jeu que tu as fini, c'est quand même s'arranger un peu avec l'esprit des règles.


ça me dérange pas qu'on me le supprime des jeux "finis".

Néanmoins, je lis le message de Kulfy sur l'event pour cette daube : 



> *Super Hexagon* (8h-23h) : Il faisait partie de ma liste pour Makusu au dernier event et il n'était pas arrivé au bout des 6 niveaux ; je compte sur toi pour faire mieux que ton prédécesseur ! (*le point de l'event pour les 3 premiers niveaux*, mes félicitations pour les 3 derniers )


Je suis peut être très con, mais je regarde mon screenshot : "Level 5 Pentagon". C'est quoi le "niveau 5", ou Kulfy parlait d'autres chose ? Car  si je m'en refaire à mes objectifs, il me semble validé ?

Edit après message de Acdctabs : Et bien ce n'est vraiment pas explicite alors.

Et oui pour le coup virez moi ce truc de mes jeux finis, je ne le finirais jamais. (Je n'en ai pas les capacités, c'est tout)

----------


## Kaede

Pentagon c'est ton rank en fait. D'après ce que tu dis (j'ai joué il y a trop longtemps, je ne m'en rappelle plus), le jeu utilise le terme level en lieu et place de rank ou rating, d'où la confusion.

Les niveaux sont nommés comme suit :
Hexagon: Hard
Hexagoner: Harder
Hexagonest: Hardest
Hyper Hexagon: Hardester
Hyper Hexagoner: Hardestest
Hyper Hexagonest: Hardestestest

Il faut tenir 60 secondes pour débloquer le mode hyper (càd débloquer le level 4 quand on est au level 1, le 5 quand on est au 2, etc.) et le niveau suivant.




> si je m'en refaire


 :Cryb:

----------


## acdctabs

Moi non plus je n'ai jamais passé le premier niveau d'ailleurs  ::(:  Mon cerveau sait à peu près ce qu'il faut faire mais la dextérité ne suit pas. Faut que je fasse jouer ma fille  ::P:

----------


## ds108j

> Non mais jouer à Super Hexagon sur smartphone, aussi...
> Dans le genre confort de jeu tout pourri inadapté aux jeux nerveux (donc à Super Hexagon), ça se pose là


Merci pour le retour ci-dessus, j'ai essayé sur PC, et c'est pire.
Sur grand écran, j'ai un mal de tête atroce, comme quand tu tournes sur toi même pendant 1 minute et que tu t'arrêtes.

----------


## Olima

> Sur grand écran, j'ai un mal de tête atroce, comme quand tu tournes sur toi même pendant 1 minute et que tu t'arrêtes.


Ca me fait pareil avec tous les fps dans des couloirs, je compatis  ::(:

----------


## Paradox

> C'est con, on aurait du se faire notre propre event du backlog tous les deux, je suis sur qu'on aurait trouvé plus facilement des jeux pour nous plaire !


Pour ca, il faudrait demander a madgic de nous faire une section *Ratings* des propositions de jeux sur le site. 

Qu'on ne melange pas les gens avec du gout et/ou de la determination du reste de la plebe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pas besoin, il est probable que les gens qui passent les 3/4 de l'event à râler sur leur sélection s'excluent eux-mêmes des prochaines éditions.

----------


## Kulfy

Je te confirme ds108j, quand je parlais des 3 premiers niveaux pour valider le point, je parlais des Hard, Harder, Hardest, pas juste de passer 30 secondes dans le premier niveau  ::P: 
Jamais joué sur mobile, mais j'imagine que la maniabilité doit être assez horrible au tactile. J'avais essayé au clavier et à la souris, et je m'en sortais beaucoup mieux avec le premier, mais j'imagine que c'est une histoire de goûts. La taille de l'écran permet également de voir plus facilement ce qui arrive pour anticiper les déplacements. Après si tu te choppes une migraine dès qu'il y a des couleurs et que ça tourne un peu, j'y peux rien  :OO: 

Content que Kentucky Route Zero t'ait plu en tout cas ; l'acte 5 devrait sortir cette année normalement.

----------


## ds108j

Non, je pense qu'à l'heure ou les bundles sont omniprésents dans nos bibliothèques vidéo-ludiques, peut être faire attention à différencier, même si cela est difficile, j'en conviens, ceux que l'on a acheté car on était tenté de ceux qui sont arrivés sur Steam presque "par erreur".

Le premier event auquel j'ai participé, et d'ailleurs le tout premier, sur les 4 choix que l'on m'avait proposé, j'ai adoré 3 jeux sur les 4 qui m'avaient été soumis. J'ai pu jouer à de vraies perles que j'avais acheté à l'époque et que j'avais oublié (SOMA, Portal 2, Ori, etc....).
J'en avais eu un bilan vraiment positif.
Pour celui-ci, je me retrouve avec des restes de bundle (3 sur 5), et donc des jeux qui sont arrivés la sans forcément que je le veuille et qui ne correspondent pas du tout à mon style.

Du coup, j'ai décidé de ne faire plus que Anarcute, jeu qui est resté dans ma wishlist un long moment, et non Aquaria ou Super Hexagon, expériences malencontreuses, arrivées par hasard et surement un peu par erreur dans mon backlog.

Donc non, ce n'est pas mon premier event.
Et oui ça risque d'être mon dernier.

D'autant plus quand ma "cible" n'aime pas mes propositions.

Pour lui ou pour moi, je ne vois pas l'intéret.

Sur ce, bonne fin d'event.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je pense que chacun devrait surtout faire attention à présenter une liste pré-filtrée, plutôt que de laisser un choix totalement libre dans des backlogs potentiellement touffus et composites. Ça éviterait au moins ce genre de psychodrame.

----------


## ds108j

Je suis tout a fait d'accord !

----------


## Ruvon

> Je pense que chacun devrait surtout faire attention à présenter une liste pré-filtrée, plutôt que de laisser un choix totalement libre dans des backlogs potentiellement touffus et composites. Ça éviterait au moins ce genre de psychodrame.


Quoi ? Il ne suffit pas de laisser un lien vers un BLAEO ? Faut trier en plus ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Olima

Y'a un équilibre à trouver entre tout laisser, et tout expurger au risque de ne pas avoir de surprise (parce que c'est un peu ça que j'aime, trouver un jeu cool au final comme Ronin, même si c'est pas non plus un GOTY, alors que ça me tentait moyen bof au départ).  Après, tant qu'on suit la règle de choisir des jeux appréciés ou au moins bien notés/considérés comme bons par beaucoup de gens, le verdict final c'est une question de goût. (Même si pour ne pas aimer Undertale, il faut être un mostre sans coeur comme Rouxbarbe  ::P:  )

----------


## Galgu

> Je pense que chacun devrait surtout faire attention à présenter une liste pré-filtrée, plutôt que de laisser un choix totalement libre dans des backlogs potentiellement touffus et composites. Ça éviterait au moins ce genre de psychodrame.


Oui et non. Ya eu de belles surprises sur ce thread également. S'ouvrir à des genres qu'on côtoie pas toujours peut parfois déclencher une nouvelle curiosité, voir plus.

Comme l'a dit acdctabs, le but de l'event en soi c'est de finir un jeu. Je dirai même plus le but c'est de réduire son backlog : au moins même si on a pas aimé on a réduit notre backlog. Je vois ça comme du positif.

----------


## ajcrou

> J'abandonne rapidement *Secrets of Raetikon*, après 30mn de jeu


Désolé pour le choix de ce jeu, comme indiqué je ne savais trop quoi choisir pour la thématique des animaux et comme les graphismes semblaient sympathiques.

----------


## Wulfstan

> D'autant plus quand ma "cible" n'aime pas mes propositions..


Sincèrement, et alors ? 

Le motto de l'event ce n'est pas "_Devine parfaitement les goûts et les couleurs de cet inconnu sur internet ou ne joue plus jamais avec nous !!_", c'est d'aider quelqu'un à se motiver à épurer son backlog en lui proposant des jeux courts et qui sont globalement bien reçus. Rien de plus. Tout ça dans la bonne humeur. Ton binôme n'est pas responsable de ce que tu traînes dans ton backlog, si tu entres des clés de bundles de types de jeu qui te sortent par les yeux, il n'y peut rien. Et inversement. 

L'event consiste en de belles et de moins belles rencontres avec des jeux. Je suis content que mon binôme m'ait choisi *Undertale*, même si je n'ai pas vraiment aimé. Il m'a donné la motivation de le lancer et le terminer, je sais maintenant de quoi il en retourne quand on en parle.  ::): 

Quant à la mention de "l'Antre des Aigris" (parce qu'on a critiqué des jeux que tu apprécies ?), je ne trouve pas ça cool et assez ironique quand je te vois défoncer *Super Hexagon* juste derrière. Un peu de mesure, étant donné ce que tu fais toi-même, serait la bienvenue.




> Ronrount : Je ne sais pas pour les autres gens, mais moi j'ai adoré l'humour, l'ambiance (musique) et l'originalité des combats (et le fait qu'ils soient différents presque à chaque fois, enfin si tu vises la "bonne" fin en ne tuant aucun monstre !). Désolé si ça t'a pas plu, les autres t'amuseront peut être plus.


D'accord, alors je dois dire que l'humour m'est passé totalement au-dessus personnellement (je l'ai trouvé trop enfantin). En ce qui concerne les combats, j'ai terminé la True Pacifist Route (en m'aidant du wiki) un peu malgré moi, parce qu'avec les recommandations de Toriel, j'ai fait une partie du jeu en pensant qu'il était impossible de terminer un combat autrement qu'en épargnant un ennemi ^^ (et puis ensuite j'ai appris existence de la Genocide Route). Mais me connaissant, j'aurais de toute manière épargné tout le monde. Par contre, j'étais moyennement fan de découvrir quelles actions dans quel ordre ou combien de fois doivent être accomplies avant de pouvoir épargner un monstre, parce que je souffrais entre deux actions avec certaines phases de bullet hell (je ne suis pas un joueur de shmups du tout du tout), j'ai même recommencé plusieurs fois mes combats avec Asgor et Flowey avant de finalement les réussir.  ::):

----------


## Paradox

> Pas besoin, il est probable que les gens qui passent les 3/4 de l'event à râler sur leur sélection s'excluent eux-mêmes des prochaines éditions.


A titre perso, je "rale" lors de cette edition parce que, sur le papier, la selection aurait du me plaire alors que je me force a les finir. A ce niveau-la, c'est d'ailleurs plus une facon de me dire "au moins je l'aurais fais" et pouvoir l'enlever du backlog que du masochisme pur. Neanmoins, j'estime IMHO que c'est aussi "le jeu" de l'event : faire des jeux que l'on n'aurait pas forcement joues maintenant, voire du tout, et voir ce que cela donne, en essayant d'aller au bout, sans pour autant sombrer dans l'autoflagellation pendant 100h.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui et non. Ya eu de belles surprises sur ce thread également. S'ouvrir à des genres qu'on côtoie pas toujours peut parfois déclencher une nouvelle curiosité, voir plus.
> 
> Comme l'a dit acdctabs, le but de l'event en soi c'est de finir un jeu. Je dirai même plus le but c'est de réduire son backlog : au moins même si on a pas aimé on a réduit notre backlog. Je vois ça comme du positif.


Je ne l'aurais pas mieux dit.

Pour moi, c'est exactement le but et la richesse de cet event.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bien sûr, tu n'étais pas visé par ce propos.

----------


## Paradox

> Bien sûr, tu n'étais pas visé par ce propos.


Je ne me sentais pas vise.

Mais, je ne sais pas si c'est l'effet "depression du dimanche", mais je trouvais dommage de voir passer des "psychodrames" (comme tu l'as qualifie pour ds108j) au sujet de l'event, parce qu'entre autres choses, les gens attendent sans doute "trop" d'un tel event. Quelles que soient ces attentes d'ailleurs : que ton binome aime ta selection, finir leur 5 jeux, etc. sans compter que l'on a sans doute pas les memes.

Neanmoins, l'enjeu reste le meme : dans une bonne ambiance, essayer de finir au moins un jeu dans le mois, au sein d'une selection faite par une autre personne parmi une liste que tu as faite toi-meme. C'est simple, clair, precis, et mieux dit que dans ce message sur le site dedie. D'autres attentes amenent vite a toute sorte de debats steriles et desillusions. Il ne faudrait pas gacher l'ambiance pour ca  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Désolé pour le choix de ce jeu, comme indiqué je ne savais trop quoi choisir pour la thématique des animaux et comme les graphismes semblaient sympathiques.


T'inquiète, c'est toujours un plaisir de se forger une opinion sur un jeu, même s'il ne m'a pas plu au moins j'aurai tenté #I♥découvertes

----------


## ssgmaster

> Je pense que chacun devrait surtout faire attention à présenter une liste pré-filtrée, plutôt que de laisser un choix totalement libre dans des backlogs potentiellement touffus et composites. Ça éviterait au moins ce genre de psychodrame.


Ou accepter les conséquences qu'un choix libre entraine. Pour ma part je ne fait pas de préfiltre (autre que de virer les jeux déjà fini/infinissable/que j'ai déjà lancé et que je n'ai pas envie de recommencer) car jouer à de mauvais jeux et donner mon avis dessus ne me dérange pas.

----------


## Kaede

> T'inquiète, c'est toujours un plaisir de se forger une opinion sur un jeu, même s'il ne m'a pas plu au moins j'aurai tenté #I♥découvertes


Bel esprit  ::wub::

----------


## Carnod

Oh ben yen a qui ont le temps.

(je temps une blague filée)

Moi je tente human resource machine, mais a raison de 20 minutes par jour et avec ma logique étrange, ça prends du temps.

----------


## acdctabs

Il est bien ce jeu, ça va assez loin en terme d'algorithmie. En tant que développeur, j'ai bien galéré à optimiser certains niveaux.
Vraiment bien en tout cas pour ceux qui aime faire des algorithmes.

----------


## Carnod

Ben le pire c'est que je kiffe. C'est bien d'avoir à réfléchir parfois.

Mais la c'est chaud niveau temps, j'espère avoir quelques heures cette semaine, parce qu'a la fin de la semaine, j'ai plus de nuits ni de vies sociales.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(oui j'en avais plusieurs des vies sociales)

----------


## sebarnolds

Bah, moi je vois pas de soucis à laisser tomber un jeu. Ok, pas de validation, mais le but est de jouer à des jeux auxquels on ne pense pas spécialement. Moi, un jeu que je laisse tomber, il sort de mon backlog, c'est tout. Sur 5 jeux, il y a quand même toujours moyen d'en aimer un et de le finir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'abandonne rapidement *Secrets of Raetikon*, après 30mn de jeu.
> 
> C'est dommage parce que la DA déchire, mais c'est trop bordélique. La maniabilité est pénible, les objectifs pas clair, faut prendre un truc à un bout de la map sans savoir où l'emmener (surement à l'autre bout?), y a des piafs qui nous pourchassent, des biches qui piquent nos objets et qui sont impossibles à rattraper, bref j'ai rien compris.


C'est 20 de plus que moi à l'époque  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ...et de 4 ! J'en ai fini de Gunpoint
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/05/13/dad...0c112bf2fc.jpg
> 
> ...


Super ! Pense à Dishonored lorsque tu auras fini Dark Souls 2, il en vaut la peine  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Euh j'ai Papo & Yo en cours, et au-delà de toute considération de j'aime/j'aime pas, j'ai beaucoup de mal à y jouer parce que le jeu me rend malade, genre _motion sickness_  :Gerbe: 

C'est vraiment bizarre, je suis très (très) tolérant de ce côté-là et c'est hyper rare qu'un jeu me fasse ça (le dernier c'était la daube Infernal il y a peut-être 6/7 ans) et je comprends pas pourquoi ce jeu précisément. C'est pas à la première personne, c'est juste un bête jeu de plate-forme 3D à la mario et pourtant j'ai pas réussi à dépasser la demi-heure, exactement comme hier.

Je sais pas encore si je vais le faire quart d'heure par quart d'heure ou pas, mais là pour ce soir c'est mort !

----------


## Kaede

Je ne sais pas si ça atténuera tes soucis, mais on peut bidouiller le FOV, au besoin : https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Papo_%...view_.28FOV.29
J'espère que tu arriveras à te débarrasser de ces soucis techniques et à le finir, c'est un super jeu (narrative done right !)  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'avais dit que je continuerais un peu _Hollow Knight_, je n'ai pas fait les choses à moitié :




Avec le vrai boss de fin s'il vous plaît.  :Cigare:

----------


## Tourteau

Mon avis sur Dust: An Elysian Tail après y être passé.
_
J'ai aimé me lancer dans Dust: An Elysian Tail, massacrer des monstres quasi sans défense en enchainant les combos selon nos envies m'est toujours jouissif.
Puis cela se gâte :
- un coté RPG et un système de craft tout deux sans intérêt.
- une liste de combo un peu chiche qui ne s'étaie pas
- des ennemis qui demandent d'être parés de façon fastidieuse pour prendre des dégâts (alors quand l'écran est plein de PNJ obstruant la vision et d'ennemis de ce type c'est tout de suite très frustrant.)

J'ai aimé le début et l'ai fini par défi._ 

Valiant Hearts en cours.

----------


## Tamno

Finis the banner saga ! C'était une ballade plutôt sympathique dans le lore viking même si j'ai trouvé qu'il manquait un petit truc pour rendre les combats plus sympa.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai commencé *Remember Me*, que j'aime bien pour le moment, et *The Flame in The Flood*, qui m'a beaucoup moins convaincu, la survie n'étant pas trop mon truc...
Mais j'avance très peu sur mes jeux, la faute à l'envie qui n'est pas là, je continue à jouer à PUBG et je me suis remis à TESO, j'ai pas la motivation d'avancer sur mes jeux solos. Je sens que cet event ne va pas être une grosse réussite pour moi  ::|:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Allons, il y a encore quinze jours !

----------


## Makusu

> Je te confirme ds108j, quand je parlais des 3 premiers niveaux pour valider le point, je parlais des Hard, Harder, Hardest, pas juste de passer 30 secondes dans le premier niveau 
> Jamais joué sur mobile, mais j'imagine que la maniabilité doit être assez horrible au tactile. J'avais essayé au clavier et à la souris, et je m'en sortais beaucoup mieux avec le premier, mais j'imagine que c'est une histoire de goûts. La taille de l'écran permet également de voir plus facilement ce qui arrive pour anticiper les déplacements. Après si tu te choppes une migraine dès qu'il y a des couleurs et que ça tourne un peu, j'y peux rien .


N'empêche j'étais pas loin lors de mon premier event (30 sec sur le niveau 3) et mon record (en event hein sinon Kulfy l'as terminé) tiens toujours :-P. J'y retourne de temps en temps et je crois que je bloque vraiment sur ce cap là. Il faudrait des sessions quotidienne pour passer les palier suivants et j'ai la flemme. XD 

Et je confirme j'avais essayé sur mobile il y a longtemps et j'ai vite laché l'affaire.




> J'avais dit que je continuerais un peu _Hollow Knight_, je n'ai pas fait les choses à moitié :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/05/14/7515...8479aed27f.jpg
> 
> 
> Avec le vrai boss de fin s'il vous plaît.


Bien joué!! The Radiance, de son petit nom, m'as vraiment donné du fil à retordre. Le plus drôle c'est peut être quand on finit pas rouler sur le "faux" boss de fin en 10 sec a force d'essais ratés XD

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est clair ! "Faux" boss que j'avais déjà trouvé relativement aisé au premier abord, comparé à d'autres rencontrés au cours de l'aventure. Ça m'a donné le sentiment que les développeurs n'ont pas voulu "verrouiller" la fin du jeu derrière un challenge qui risquerait de bloquer le joueur (ce qui est plutôt sympa en fait).

J'ai aussi battu le dernier boss du mini add-on _The Grimm Troupe_, que la plupart des joueurs considèrent plus difficile encore que 

Spoiler Alert! 


The Radiance

. Perso j'ai plutôt senti la différence dans l'autre sens, même s'il va très vite et frappe très fort. Sympa en tout cas que le jeu propose tout ce contenu supplémentaire. J'ai vu qu'il y avait encore un DLC gratuit annoncé pour bientôt.

----------


## bbd

> J'avais dit que je continuerais un peu _Hollow Knight_, je n'ai pas fait les choses à moitié :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/05/14/7515...8479aed27f.jpg
> 
> 
> Avec le vrai boss de fin s'il vous plaît.


Bien joué !  :;):  Je  galère sur Hollow Knight sur certains boss. Je crois que je vais farmer un peu les augmentations avant d'avancer. Mais ça, ça sera après avoir fini cet event. Prochain jeu, Lilly looking through.

----------


## Kulfy

> N'empêche j'étais pas loin lors de mon premier event (30 sec sur le niveau 3) et mon record (en event hein sinon Kulfy l'as terminé) tiens toujours :-P. J'y retourne de temps en temps et je crois que je bloque vraiment sur ce cap là. Il faudrait des sessions quotidienne pour passer les palier suivants et j'ai la flemme. XD 
> 
> Et je confirme j'avais essayé sur mobile il y a longtemps et j'ai vite laché l'affaire.


J'espère que mon binôme l'aura à nouveau dans sa liste lors du prochain event, qu'on puisse continuer le concours  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

Bon, (enfin) fini Ori and the Blind Forest.



Je ne sais pas si je me desinteresse avec le temps de ce genre de platformer, mais je prefere Super Meat Boy de tres loin ; meme si j'aime toujours autant recuperer et maitriser de nouvelles competences pour progresser.

Par contre ce que je sais, c'est que j'ai assez mal joue pour eviter la frustration en ne cherchant pas suffisamment les orbes augmentant les points de vie, ce qui m'a frustre pour une bonne partie du jeu, parce que les one-shots, ca va 5min dans Ori, mais pas les 2/3 du jeu... Une fois pris au jeu, et c'est pas pour le nombre d'heures que ca rajoute, les achievements se multiplient sur la fin, une fois que l'on a bien maitrise les combinaisons de competences. Par contre, je n'ai pas specialement apprecie l'histoire, malgre une direction artistique tres sympathique.

----------


## doggy d

> Finis the banner saga ! C'était une ballade plutôt sympathique dans le lore viking même si j'ai trouvé qu'il manquait un petit truc pour rendre les combats plus sympa.


En fait, les phases de combat ne m'ont pas déplu car j'ai fait le jeu sur tablette, et au doigt ça donnait un peu l'impression de jouer à un boardgame  :;): 
Depuis je rêve de me lancer dans le 2 mais pas avant d'avoir un peu vidé mon backlog...

c'est quoi ton prochain jeu ?

----------


## bbd

Fini *Lilly Looking Through*, mignon point'n'click très (très) court. Ça se fait en 2h et le challenge n'est pas très élevé mais c'était plutôt un bon moment. Par contre, l'histoire ???

----------


## Supergounou

> Fini *Lilly Looking Through*, mignon point'n'click très (très) court. Ça se fait en 2h et le challenge n'est pas très élevé mais c'était plutôt un bon moment. Par contre, l'histoire ???


Bien joué, perso il m'avait posé pas mal de problèmes ce jeu malgré mon habitude du genre.

----------


## bbd

> Bien joué, perso il m'avait posé pas mal de problèmes ce jeu malgré mon habitude du genre.


C'est vrai que ça peut être un peu galère pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


les énigmes à couleur

 mais une fois pigé le truc, ça va.

----------


## Kaede

J'approche de la fin de Dark Messiah of Might and Magic (le bilan bientôt...).
C'était plutôt fun mais c'est vraiment la foire aux bugs, j'ai joué à peine 1h ce soir, et 2 plantages sur à peine 1/4h (dont de violents freezes qui laissent croire que la machine va planter pour de bon...une fois, c'est ce qui m'est arrivé), un record. Vivement la fin -v-

Sinon j'ai lancé Seasons after Fall vite fait, c'est certainement un des plus beaux jeux 2D (façon "peinture") sortis à ce jour, à côté de Rayman Origins/Legends.

----------


## Kaede

Ah bah...j'étais plus proche de la fin que je ne pensais.
Fini Dark Messiah of Might & Magic, avec 15.4h au compteur (attention capture légerement spoilante : http://tof.cx/images/2018/05/15/ad4c...5181f80172.png).
Mon avis détaillé dans le topic [des] jeux que vous viendez de finir

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *A Story about my Uncle*. Sympa, mais les contrôles et la physiques sont un peu récalcitrants par instants. Du coup, j'ai pas voulu explorer tout pour ramasser tous les objets.

Deux "preuves" :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je n'ai pas pu participer à cette édition, mais j'ai enfin terminé mon premier jeu de l'année : *Bioshock Infinite*  ::wub::

----------


## jopopoe

Merci  *Kaede* pour l'astuce du FOV dans Papo & Yo, je peux enfin jouer sans chopper la gerbe !

Par contre j'ai l'impression que le fait que mon gentil binôme m'explique noir sur blanc le thème du jeu a un peu tué le côté "mais qu'est-ce que quoi ???"  ::rolleyes:: 

J'ai commencé un peu Beyond Good & Evil en parallèle vu le problème que j'avais avec Papo, et c'est sympa comme tout.

----------


## Flad

> Je n'ai pas pu participer à cette édition, mais j'ai enfin terminé mon premier jeu de l'année : *Bioshock Infinite*


Je l'ai dans mon backlog celui-là tiens, ainsi que bioshock 2 mais j'ai pas le 1.

----------


## doggy d

> Je l'ai dans mon backlog celui-là tiens, ainsi que bioshock 2 mais j'ai pas le 1.


Je viens d'entamer Bioshock 2 pour l'event. Pour le moment, je dirais que c'est un bon jeu. Toutefois il a pour défaut d'arriver... après le 1er. 
Je te conseillerais quand même, pour des raisons d'histoire et de background, de commencer par le 1er (pas très cher en plus ...)...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quant à moi qui viens de commencer _BioShock Infinite_, je te dirais au contraire que l'histoire ne me semble pas spécialement valoir le coup de s'en taper deux autres avant.

(Ni même valoir grand-chose, tout court. Enfin, on verra une fois arrivé au bout).

----------


## Ymnargue

Terminé *Mark of the Ninja*




Alors bon, oui, j'ai galéré. Le jeu ne m'a vraiment pas plu au départ. C'était même une purge. 
Puis, petit à petit, quelque chose s'est passé. 
Honnêtement, et ça sera peut-être étrange vu le jeu, l'infiltration ne m'a pas amusé du tout. Ce qui m'a permis de prendre du plaisir sur la seconde moitié du jeu, ce sont les puzzle et les graphismes, l'ambiance générale du jeu. Il est très beau. Et les puzzle sont intéressants. 

Comme indiqué que le site dédié aux Events, je l'ai moyennement aimé.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Bioshock 1 a été over hypé à sa sortie pour pas grand chose à part sa DA et l'ambiance sous marine de Rapture, la fin était vraiment d'une nullité à crever... Dans Infinite au moins la fin est chouette j'ai trouvé   ::):

----------


## Kaede

Question de préférence, perso j'ai fait Bioshock 1, 2 et Infinite (dans cet ordre), le 2 est très redondant et j'ai pas accroché à Infinite (j'ai trouvé le jeu overhypé, les combats pires, et je n'ai pas accroché à la narration), ce qui fait que c'est sur Bioshock 1 que je me suis le plus amusé.

----------


## Paradox

> Je l'ai dans mon backlog celui-là tiens, ainsi que bioshock 2 mais j'ai pas le 1.


Achete le 1, fais le 1, fais le 2 et demande toi si tu veux que l'on viole ces merveilleux souvenirs par un jeu qui s'appelle pareil mais qui part dans d'autres delires.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bioshock 1 a été over hypé à sa sortie pour pas grand chose à part sa DA et l'ambiance sous marine de Rapture, la fin était vraiment d'une nullité à crever... Dans Infinite au moins la fin est chouette j'ai trouvé


La fin chouette ?  ::w00t:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quant à moi qui viens de commencer _BioShock Infinite_, je te dirais au contraire que l'histoire ne me semble pas spécialement valoir le coup de s'en taper deux autres avant.
> 
> (Ni même valoir grand-chose, tout court. Enfin, on verra une fois arrivé au bout).


Non, tu peux le considerer comme... tout sauf du Bioshock.  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> La fin chouette ?


Ben oui, un peu speed mais j'ai aimé.




> Non, tu peux le considerer comme... tout sauf du Bioshock.


Ben euh... carrément si en fait.

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

En parlant de Bioshock, je commence actuellement le premier, qui est dans ma liste.

Je ne connaissais que de nom. Effectivement, c'est bien jolis et l'ambiance intéressante (quoique très angoissante, je stress à chaque déplacement entre la ville sous-marine très claustrophobe, et les rencontres très glauques). Le sous-texte avec 2 - 3 réflexions politiques (certes assez simplistes mais toujours sympathique un minimum de réflexion).

Par contre, je souffre... J'ai commencé en mode normal, mais je me demande si je ne vais pas rapidement basculer en facile pour profiter de l'ambiance, sans mourir toutes les deux minutes...

----------


## ssgmaster

Fini: *Mad Max*



Spoiler Alert! 






Comme je l'ai dis précédemment, le point fort du jeu sont les phases en véhicules, le reste c'était pas top.

----------


## jopopoe

C'est marrant cette capacité de Bioshock Infinite à diviser les foules. Moi je suis dans le camp "c'est un foutage de gueule intergalactique prétentieux et idiot qui vient salir le premier jeu avec son retcon bidon" mais je ne prétend pas détenir la vérité  ::P: 

Sinon je pense que pour faire le 2 mieux vaut avoir fait le 1, mais que le Infinite peut s'apprécier (si on est dans le camp des gens qui arrivent à l'apprécier  ) sans forcément avoir fait les deux premiers.

----------


## Paradox

> Ben oui, un peu speed mais j'ai aimé.


"Facile" doit etre le mot que tu cherches.




> Ben euh... carrément si en fait.


Et en fait ce qui fait de BS: Infinite un jeu "quelconque", c'est qu'il y a quasi zero code de BS dedans (Columbia, c'est Rapture dans les airs, genial), que la morale c'est "le fascisme c'est mal", etc... et notamment une fin faussement mind-blowing qui ne tient pas debout pour faire meta.  

Spoiler Alert! 


Forcement, jouer avec l'espace-temps, c'est pas facile, surtout pour faire du heros le mechant, avec un faux paradoxe temporel.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> C'est marrant cette capacité de Bioshock Infinite à diviser les foules. Moi je suis dans le camp "c'est un foutage de gueule intergalactique prétentieux et idiot qui vient salir le premier jeu avec son retcon bidon" mais je ne prétend pas détenir la vérité 
> 
> Sinon je pense que pour faire le 2 mieux vaut avoir fait le 1, mais que le Infinite peut s'apprécier (si on est dans le camp des gens qui arrivent à l'apprécier  ) sans forcément avoir fait les deux premiers.


Je suis d'accord il vaut mieux faire le 1 avant le 2 mais pour Infinite cela n'a pas d'importance. 

Bioshock Infinite est à part, c'est un peu le jeu de trop, la confiture qu'on essaie d'étaler sur une trop grande tartine avec une magie qui ne prend plus. Et pourtant il y a des passages sympas, de bonnes idées mais... Ch'ai pas y'a un truc qui ne passait pas... 

Ah oui je me souviens, j'ai détesté le fait de respawn automatiquement avec des ennemis qui, eux, ne regagnent pas leur barre de vie. On finit forcément par gagner, c'est ultra frustrant ! 

Euh... En fait je confonds peut-être avec «Dying Light» ou bien ce sont les deux jeux qui ont ce système à la noix...

----------


## Flad

Alors bon : 
1- je ne pensais pas que BS pouvait lancer une shitstorm ;
2- du coup c'est pas trop le bon topic pour se chicorer la chicorette à ce propos ;
3- je viendrai faire un retour quand j'aurai joué/fini les 3 opus (bon là c'est pas pour tout de suite mais pour le prochain event pourquoi pas ^^)
4- j'ai pas le 1 qqu'un me l'offre ?  ::ninja::  #clochardduweb
5- à propos du 2 j'ai le normal et le "remastered" je privilégie une version ?
6- faisez des bisous maintenant !

----------


## doggy d

> 5- à propos du 2 j'ai le normal et le "remastered" je privilégie une version ?


Je suis comme toi. 
J ai choisi BS 2 Remastered et franchement graphiquement c est encore sympa. 
Par contre j ai passé 30 minutes à essayer de solutionner un problème d absence de son (apparemment c est très fréquent). Après lecture de forums de 2010 j ai trouvé la solution. Ne pas hésiter à venir ici si tu as le même problème

----------


## Ruvon

> 6- faisez des bisous maintenant !


Viens à l'IRL pour ça  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Viens à l'IRL pour ça


Y a une irl dans l'Est ?  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

> Y a une irl dans l'Est ?


 :tired: 

Restons civilisés quand même.

----------


## Mordicus

Fini *Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons*



Je ne ferais pas l'affront de détailler ce jeu que probablement tout le monde connait. C'est un joli conte qui n'a su qu'entamer d'un léger coup de canif mon cœur de pierre. Il faut dire qu'il est précédé par sa réputation. J'ai apprécié la façon dont le gameplay et l'histoire sont au service l'un de l'autre. Cette mécanique de jeu (contrôler deux personnages sur une même manette) représente l'idée même de solidarité, et quoi de plus joli qu'une fraternité si complémentaire qu'elle s'incarne en la main gauche et droite du joueur ?  

Le jeu se termine assez rapidement car il n'est pas bien difficile, mais ça vaut mieux que de se montrer punitif avec des persos qui se cassent la gueule toutes les deux minutes (ici, il est presque impossible de tomber). Ça rendrait le jeu infernal et nuirait à l'ambiance et au message qu'il cherche à transmettre. 

Maintenant, il me reste deux jeux sur ma liste, qui me sortent de ma zone de confort. Je vais essayer d'en faire au moins un !

----------


## Kaede

Pour ceux qui ont fait Hexcells : on a la garantie de pouvoir résoudre tous les niveaux _sans erreur_ et sans "pari" (càd, ne _jamais_ devoir procéder par essai/erreur) ?
Il y a un pavé sur le 4-4 où j'ai complètement séché (j'aurais pu bourriner mais c'était pas trop mon objectif...), résultat j'ai "parié" sur certains choix. Comme j'ai eu du bol, j'ai fait les bons. Si c'est une situation répétée dans le jeu, autant cesser le plus tôt possible de "réfléchir" et y aller à la bourrin  :;): 

edit : hum, Google me dit que j'ai dû rater un truc, tout bêtement...je crois que je vais le refaire, pour la peine
edit 2 : yes, c'était pas tellement compliqué ^^ mais c'est pas très intéressant je trouve, juste laborieux (l'impression de faire un puzzle genre sudoku...)

----------


## Supergounou

> c'est pas très intéressant je trouve, juste laborieux (l'impression de faire un puzzle genre sudoku...)


 ::o: 

C'est la première fois que je lis quelqu'un critiquer ce jeu. Hexcells, c'est la roll royce du puzzle-game, la Joconde des chiffres vidéo-ludiques !
Conseil, abandonne de suite, ou tu vas te faire chier jusqu'à la fin.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Hexcells  ::wub:: 

Hexcells Infinite  :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

> Hexcells Infinite


Les vrais savent   :^_^:

----------


## bbd

> Hexcells 
> 
> Hexcells Infinite


Mais carrément !  ::love::

----------


## Kaede

> C'est la première fois que je lis quelqu'un critiquer ce jeu. Hexcells, c'est la roll royce du puzzle-game, la Joconde des chiffres vidéo-ludiques !
> Conseil, abandonne de suite, ou tu vas te faire chier jusqu'à la fin.


Non mais ça va j'ai pas mal avancé déjà (50%), je vais pas laisser tomber maintenant  :;): 
Je dis pas que c'est pas bien, juste que c'est zzzz à mon goût (un peu moins maintenant que le jeu s'est complexifié un peu, quand même)...comme le sont les sudoku : c'est pas pour moi ces machins. Pour des puzzles aussi "simples", je trouve plus intéressant d'y chercher une solution algorithmique où d'en implémenter une. Encore que ça se complique de plus en plus. Zut.

----------


## jopopoe

PApo & Yo terminé hier soir :

"Mouais

Ça se laisse jouer mais sans plus. Je dis pas que c'est un mauvais jeu, mais je n'ai jamais vraiment réussi à rentrer dedans.

Déjà au premier abord ça vend pas du rêve : l'environnement est terne comme c'est pas permis, l'ambiance enfantine me plaît pas du tout et je devient nauséeux au bout d'un quart d'heure de jeu. Bon je bidouille les fichiers du jeu pour changer le FOV comme on me l'a conseillé, et je peux enfin jouer sans bassine.

On est en présence d'un Puzzle-game avec 2/3 légères séquences de plate-forme, mais rien qui ne fasse s'arracher les cheveux ni d'un côté ni de l'autre. C'est basique, sans génie, et on sent bien que tous les efforts ont plutôt été mis du côté de la métaphore que le jeu file.

Métaphore plutôt réussie, mais qu'on m'a malheureusement expliquée avant même que je lance le jeu. Je pense que j'aurais davantage apprécié le jeu si j'avais découvert ce double sens des aventures de Papo et Yo par moi-même, mais tant pis.

Donc voilà, pas grand-chose de plus à dire. Il y a bien quelques soucis de collisions, quelques bugs de caméra, mais rien qui empêche fondamentalement le jeu de fonctionner.

Désolé d'être resté hermétique aux péripéties de cet enfant et de son monstre.

12/20"

Il ne me reste plus que Beyond Good & Evil, et même si j'ai dû faire une petite pirouette backloguesque pour pouvoir y jouer, c'est en cours et ça me plaît bien  ::):

----------


## Kaede

J'ai trouvé la fin bien vue et touchante, perso.
Mais si c'est à moitié spoilé, paye ton impact  ::(: 
Et l'univers du jeu est une grosse partie de son intêret.

On t'avait expliqué quoi exactement (j'ai déjà joué, mais penser aux balises spoil  :;): ) ?

----------


## jopopoe

Attention je veux pas être méchant avec Kyotenshi qui est mon gentil binôme et qui m'a fait une belle sélection de jeux  :Mellow2:  , mais il m'a présenté le jeu comme ça :



Spoiler Alert! 


"Un jeu métaphorique où on incarne un garçon qui se réfugie dans un monde imaginaire quand son papa force sur la bouteille et devient violent.."



Et je trouve ça plutôt maladroit, parce que ça m'a fait faire tout le jeu avec un certain recul, ça m'a distancié de ce qu'il s'y passait. J'aurais préféré un simple "fait ce jeu, il est cool", mais il est vrai que je suis vraiment allergique aux spoilers et que j'en fais sans doute trop parfois  ::siffle::

----------


## Hyeud

Ben c'est comme ça que le jeu est présenté sur steam, il a rien inventé Kyotenshi (sans vouloir l'offenser).

----------


## Supergounou

> Non mais ça va j'ai pas mal avancé déjà (50%), je vais pas laisser tomber maintenant 
> Je dis pas que c'est pas bien, juste que c'est zzzz à mon goût (un peu moins maintenant que le jeu s'est complexifié un peu, quand même)...comme le sont les sudoku : c'est pas pour moi ces machins. Pour des puzzles aussi "simples", je trouve plus intéressant d'y chercher une solution algorithmique où d'en implémenter une. Encore que ça se complique de plus en plus. Zut.


Oh, si tu les as il faut que tu fasses les suivants alors, ils sont bien plus poussés. Le premier, c'est l'amuse gueule en fait, juste de quoi t'expliquer les mécaniques de base.

----------


## jopopoe

@ Hyeud : Ben j'ai été voir sur Steam avant de poster mon message, parce que j'avais lu la même chose au sujet de la présentation Steam, et c'est pas le cas en vrai  (tout du moins actuellement). La voici :

"Monstre, une énorme bête aux dents acérées, est le meilleur ami de Quico. Malheureusement, Monstre a un dangereux problème : il est accro aux grenouilles venimeuses. Dès qu’il en aperçoit une sauter quelque part, il l’engloutit et se retrouve plongé dans un accès de rage destructrice."

Et dessous :

"À PROPOS DE CE JEU
Monstre, une énorme bête aux dents acérées, est le meilleur ami de Quico. Malheureusement, Monstre a un dangereux problème : il est accro aux grenouilles venimeuses. Dès qu’il en aperçoit une sauter quelque part, il l’engloutit et se retrouve plongé dans un accès de rage destructrice. Personne, pas même Quico, n’est alors à l'abris de sa colère. Malgré tout, Quico adore Monstre et il veut lui venir en aide.
En incarnant Quico, vous ferez croître votre amitié avec Monstre en résolvant des puzzles avec lui et en vous aventurant ensemble dans un univers magique et surréaliste. Pour sauver votre ami, vous devrez apprendre à utiliser les émotions de Monstre, qu’elles soient positives ou négatives afin de lui trouver un remède.
Fonctionnalités Principales
Des relations authentiques – Grâce à un mélange unique de jouabilité et de narration interactive, vous apprendrez à découvrir les relations particulières reliant Quico, Monstre, Lula et Alejandra.
Un univers magique – Un univers magique inspiré des favelas d'Amérique du Sud embellis par de véritables graffitis produits par de célèbres artistes de rue.
Une bande sonore originale captivante – Un univers sonore touchant créé de toute pièce par le compositeur d’origine vénézuélienne Brian D’Oliveira et La Hacienda Creative.
Transformer votre environment – Explorez et interagissez avec un monde imprévisible et débordant de surprises afin de progresser dans votre quête.
Une histoire personnelle – Inspirée par l’enfance tourmentée du directeur créatif Vander Caballero."

Pas de spoil dans tout ça.

Du coup vu que t'es la deuxième personne que je vois dire ça, je me dis que la présentation Steam a peut-être été changée à un moment donné.

----------


## Hyeud

Ok je croyais l'avoir lu sur steam, ça doit être ailleurs,je suis sûr d'avoir lu l'exacte phrase que tu as postée.

----------


## maxtidus10

Sur le site spoil.org ?  ::P:

----------


## Flad

Bon pour ma part, j'ai fait une erreur fatale.
J'ai lancé Hollow Knight pour voir.
Il était pas dans ma liste.
J'arrive pas à en décrocher.
Donc mon event se termine avec Ori and the blind forest terminé. Et j'avais tout juste effleuré The Darkness 2 avant de toucher Hollow.

Et j'ai terminé 2 ou 3 HoG dans l'intervalle  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Impossible de t'en vouloir. Hollow Knight quoi.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Carnod

Bon moi j'ai passé quelques heures sur torchlight qui était installé, c'est rigolo et ça détends. Mais au bout de ces quelques heures j'ai vu qu'en fait ben c'était un jeu de l'event d'avant que j'avais laissé installé.

Tout ira bien quand j'aurais à nouveau des nuits longues et paisible (dans une dizaine d'année)

----------


## Flad

> Impossible de t'en vouloir. Hollow Knight quoi.


Et au passage, je sais pas si Hollow et Ori sont du même genre mais Hollow gagne la bataille de très très loin à mon goût.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Hexcells à 100%, en 4 heures et demi.
Lien vers mon "avis" dans le topic des "jeux que vous viendez de finir" : ici.

Il ne me reste plus que Seasons After All.
J'ai eu la mauvaise idée de lire la review du jeu par un ami (73L / Latedog, un mordu de plateforme), du coup je sais déjà que ça va être fade  ::|:  Mais le jeu est très mignon alors je pense que ça compensera (il n'est pas bien long).

----------


## maxtidus10

> Bon pour ma part, j'ai fait une erreur fatale.
> J'ai lancé Hollow Knight pour voir.
> Il était pas dans ma liste.
> J'arrive pas à en décrocher.
> Donc mon event se termine avec Ori and the blind forest terminé. Et j'avais tout juste effleuré The Darkness 2 avant de toucher Hollow.
> 
> Et j'ai terminé 2 ou 3 HoG dans l'intervalle


J'ai un peu fait la même, après avoir fini INK, je me suis lancé dans autre chose avant de me lancer dans un second de ma liste, et je dois dire que je suis pas mal dessus maintenant^^ du coup on verra si j'ai le temps de finir puis de me lancer et de finir un autre jeu de la liste d'ici là^^ Enfin au moins le contrat de finir un jeu est rempli c'est le principal^^

----------


## Olima

Pareil avec la nouvelle update de Dead Cells, j'ai pas touché Owlboy de la semaine  ::(:

----------


## Paradox

> Bon pour ma part, j'ai fait une erreur fatale.
> J'ai lancé Hollow Knight pour voir.
> Il était pas dans ma liste.
> J'arrive pas à en décrocher.
> Donc mon event se termine avec Ori and the blind forest terminé. Et j'avais tout juste effleuré The Darkness 2 avant de toucher Hollow.


Je ne peux pas t'en vouloir :
- j'arrive pas a me mettre dans les conditions pour jouer a Observer (avec les jumpscares et moultes lumieres clignotantes, je me demande comment je n'ai pas fait de crises cardiaques ou d'epilepsie).
- mais j'ai commence et fini Tacoma, INSIDE, Event[0], Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice, The Turing Test
- et commence Battlezone 98 Redux, fini Killer is Dead
- ultime erreur : j'ai achete Frostpunk et je n'arrive pas a le lacher...

Tout ca pour laisser Observer au coin (bon j'avais quand meme tweake le FoV pour eviter de vomir a chaque deplacement)...

Dis autrement, il y a des cas plus pathologiques que le tien.  ::ninja::

----------


## LeBonDeun

Enfin fini The Bureau !!!! Mon premier jeu fini :-(

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lus0cljk4h...ureau.png?dl=0

Que dire de ce jeu ?... 

D'abord que j'ai passé quasiment 20 heures pour un jeu indiqué à 10h30 :-(. J'ai fait toutes les missions secondaires mais sur ce coup-là le site howlongtobeat est un peu optimiste !  ::o: 

Le jeu en lui-même ? j'ai passé un bon moment : j'adore les tps stratégiques (oui je parle de vous Mass Effect Trilogy et Spec Ops The Line) et de ce point de vue là il reste un très bon divertissement.
J'adore le style film de SF année 70 (que voulez-vous je suis fan de Perry Rodhan alors...) et c'est la grande classe d'aller affronter des petits hommes gris en pantalon à pince/pull col roulé/borsalino.

Pour le moins je dirais un problème d'équilibrage : j'ai commencé en hard et j'ai galéré au premier Boss. Pas grave je me dis que j'ai d'autres jeux à finir, je baisse la difficulté et ça va mieux... "trop mieux" sur la fin : je roulais sur les ennemis.  ::siffle:: 

Autre point négatif le système d'expérience : Vous pouvez envoyer des agents en mission secondaire pour qu'ils pex et rejoignent votre groupe en cas de mort... Très bonne idée... Malheureusement ils sont toujours revenus (lié à la difficulté ?) et gagnent toujours un niveau au retour. C'est très bien mais pourquoi les agents qui partent avec moi eux ne gagnaient pas systématiquement un level ???  ::blink:: 

Allez je retourne finir Hotline Miami... Une pierre angulaire du jeu vidéo mais (heureusement) pas si dur si vous ne cherchez pas les achievements/meilleures notes.

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai fini un deuxième jeu de l'event !
C'est la première fois, d'habitude je finis le premier le dernier jour ...

Il s'agissait de RUINER et ben ça défoule.

----------


## Franky Mikey

De mon côté, voilà donc fini _BioShock Infinite_ et, avec lui, mon event.  ::):  Merci encore à bbd pour cette sélection riche et variée, avec laquelle j'aurai globalement passé de très bons moments.

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...b=achievements

Ci-dessous, mon avis (mitigé) posté sur le site.


_BioShock Infinite_ et moi, c'est l'histoire d'un rendez-vous manqué. J'aurais sans doute adulé ce jeu à l'époque de sa sortie, mais une carte graphique agonisante et un peu de flemme l'avaient (hélas ?) relégué pour longtemps dans la case backlog.

Puisque c'est raté pour 2013, qu'est-ce que ça donne en 2018 ? Pour le dire simplement, je ne parviens pas à m'expliquer qu'un jeu aussi soigné, encensé par la critique et par les joueurs, (sans doute) objectivement "réussi" vieillisse aussi mal. À croire que c'est moi le vieux con, qui n'accroche plus à ces recettes de FPS/aventure avec histoire, personnages et des méchants à massacrer.

Je ne sais même pas quoi lui reprocher. La direction artistique est fantastique. L'histoire n'est peut-être pas très bien rythmée et passe un peu trop de temps à patauger dans les clichés, mais est aussi pleine de trouvailles et de répliques percutantes. Le crescendo final fonctionne, j'ai du faire les 3 ou 4 dernières heures d'une traite après m'être ennuyé pendant les 8 premières. Les combats ? Souvent un peu trop frontaux et statiques, mais il y a de réels efforts de design pour en sortir par moments. Une grande diversité d'armes et de pouvoirs est proposée, mais le jeu n'incite (ou ne contrait) pas suffisamment à en tirer parti. Les phases d'exploration/loot sont plutôt rébarbatives, même si les décors sont jolis, en partie à cause du fait qu'on se traîne comme une limace atone qui passe son temps à buter sur tout et n'importe quoi.

Bref. Même si le côté mindfuck s'est avéré sympathique, même s'il m'est arrivé de m'amuser en cours de route, j'en garderai le sentiment d'un jeu un peu à contretemps, trop récent pour la case nostalgie mais, paradoxalement, témoin d'une époque déjà révolue.

----------


## sebarnolds

Purée, vraiment pas le temps pour l'instant. Ca va être chaud de terminer Transistor pour la fin du mois...

----------


## madgic

Une petite capture des stats, que vous pouvez retrouver en bas de la page de l'event :



On peut voir qu'il y a une baisse de régime  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> Une petite capture des stats, que vous pouvez retrouver en bas de la page de l'event :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/05/21/be55...55ead7d0d3.png
> 
> On peut voir qu'il y a une baisse de régime


T'as plus qu'à finir tes jeux  ::siffle::

----------


## Kaede

J'essaye de terminer le dernier (Seasons After Fall), c'est assez barbant, surtout que je suis un peu trop souvent paumé  ::(:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Petite idée : que penseriez-vous d'étaler le prochain event sur juillet-août (peut-être en donnant un mois et demi plutôt qu'un mois) ? Comme c'est une période où les gens bougent un peu, ça pourrait permettre à davantage de monde de s'y retrouver.  ::):  

Et pourquoi pas avec une thématique "estivale" pour le 5ème jeu...  :B):

----------


## Kaede

> J'essaye de terminer le dernier (Seasons After Fall), c'est assez barbant, surtout que je suis un peu trop souvent paumé


 ::o:  J'ai fini le jeu plus vite que prévu, finalement.
Mon avis par ici.

J'ai fini tous mes jeux  ::lol:: 

(sinon, pour le post ci-dessus : j'ai rien contre, et ça me paraît raisonnable d'augmenter le délai pendant les périodes estivales)

----------


## ajcrou

> On peut voir qu'il y a une baisse de régime


Je vais essayer de trouver le temps pour terminer Bioshock avant la fin du mois.

----------


## acdctabs

J'aime beaucoup l'idée de frankymikey aussi.

----------


## LeBonDeun

Allez je vais un peu remonter les stats en annonçant la fin de mes 2 jeux courts : Hotline Miami et Year Walk !

*Hotline Miami*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/oaam3z4dyu...Miami.png?dl=0

Est-il encore nécessaire d'en parler ? Á part dire que c'était une honte de ne pas l'avoir fait avant :-). Toujours très bon malgré quelques collisions foireuses qui peuvent un peu crisper et des plantages chez moi assez réguliers m'obligeant à recommencer du début d'un niveau  :Boom: 
Je me demande si je vais pas le garder sur mon DD pour faire quelques parties et tenter certains achievements (non pas le A+ sur tous les niveaux je suis pas obsessionnel à ce point).

*Year Walk*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/n5wuoj4o2e...0Walk.png?dl=0

Bon là on passe de l'autre côté du spectre ! ambiance calme et hivernale, petite musique et découverte du folklore Suédois dans un puzzle-game posée et comtemplatif. Les énigmes sont accessibles même si j'avoue avoir été bloqué 2 fois au point de regarder une soluce  ::unsure::

----------


## Kaede

Bienvenu dans le club des quiches impatientes aux point'n clicks  ::):

----------


## doggy d

En tout cas, gros coup de gueule pour BIOSHOCK 2 REMASTERED...
Le jeu en lui même est plaisant, l'ambiance est toujours aussi bonne et la sensation de puissance du Big Daddy est grisante mais : ce jeu est un scandale, merci 2K !
1. à peine installé = bug de son... qui est totalement absent. Après des heures de recherche sur le net, essais infructueux et demande de remboursement sur steam, je trouve enfin la solution (mettre votre carte son sur qualité "dvd" mais pas plus haut...)
2. très rapidement, quelques plantages avec obligation de relancer le jeu...
3. après 10h de jeu, au 2/3 du jeu = bug de sauvegardes, lesquelles ne sont plus trouvées/reconnues par le jeu... Malgré une piste de solution sur le net je n'arrive tjs pas à relancer ma partie qui semble perdue... (je suis en train de réinstaller le jeu... mais j'ai bien peur...)

N'achetez pas ce jeu !!!

----------


## maxtidus10

> En tout cas, gros coup de gueule pour BIOSHOCK 2 REMASTERED...
> Le jeu en lui même est plaisant, l'ambiance est toujours aussi bonne et la sensation de puissance du Big Daddy est grisante mais : ce jeu est un scandale, merci 2K !
> 1. à peine installé = bug de son... qui est totalement absent. Après des heures de recherche sur le net, essais infructueux et demande de remboursement sur steam, je trouve enfin la solution (mettre votre carte son sur qualité "dvd" mais pas plus haut...)
> 2. très rapidement, quelques plantages avec obligation de relancer le jeu...
> 3. après 10h de jeu, au 2/3 du jeu = bug de sauvegardes, lesquelles ne sont plus trouvées/reconnues par le jeu... Malgré une piste de solution sur le net je n'arrive tjs pas à relancer ma partie qui semble perdue... (je suis en train de réinstaller le jeu... mais j'ai bien peur...)
> 
> N'achetez pas ce jeu !!!


Pour ma part je viens de le finir et j'ai eu la chance de n'avoir absolument aucun bug du début à la fin.

----------


## Paradox

> Pour ma part je viens de le finir et j'ai eu la chance de n'avoir absolument aucun bug du début à la fin.


Idem aucun souci de mon cote.

----------


## doggy d

> Idem aucun souci de mon cote.


Les gars vous êtes chanceux...
A peine la page magasin steam du jeu ouverte on peut déjà y lire 6 avis négatifs comme le mien...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Dans le cadre de ma non participation à l'event du backlog, j'ai "terminé" Jalopy... Apparemment un bug m'empêche de voir la fin, l'oncle reste muet et refuse d'aller se coucher, donc impossible de déclencher la suite du jeu. Je suis sur la route du retour mais franchement je crois que je vais laisser tomber de toute façon je pense que ça ne mènera à rien.

A éviter tant que le jeu n'aura pas eu droit à un bon patch ! Mais même sans les bugs je ne pense pas que je pourrais décemment le recommander...

----------


## RomTaka

Ca y est, j'ai fini *Call of Juarez : Gunslinger* : un jeu qui m'a bien plu et pourtant, je suis assez allergique aux FPS.

Ça m'a rappelé ce bon vieil *Outlaws* de Lucas Arts (j'ai dû fouiller les Internets pour retrouver le titre, et le visionnage d'une séquence de jeu sur YouTube n'a pas fait honneur aux images qui étaient restées gravées dans ma mémoire depuis 1997). Depuis, je crois n'avoir joué qu'à un seul autre jeu de western, et c'était le mythiquement bon *Red Dead Redemption*.

En comparaison de ces deux-là, *CoJ Gunslinger* n'est pas open-world pour un sou (on passe de niveau en niveau sans liaison autre que narrative), beaucoup plus dynamique et porté sur le défouraillage à tout-va mais l'histoire est néanmoins bien tournée et intéressante, avec ces phases inattendues de reconstitution changeante des événements qui cassent le 4ème mur.  

Il y a bien sûr eu quelques moments qui m'ont fait rager (notamment comme toujours, quelques foutus boss pas amusants du tout à mes yeux) mais aussi quelques moments de grâce, au nombre desquels figurent les duels bien rendus : on doit gérer plusieurs paramètres (= souris + touches du clavier) à la fois, et quand tout se passe bien, c'est jouissif de voir la tension contenue déferler d'un coup (de feu).

Cerise sur le gâteau : les _fun facts_ correspondant à des _collectibles_ cachés dans les niveaux sont très intéressants et éclairent d'une lumière plus réaliste le Far West idéalisé dans les fictions de papier ou audiovisuelles.

NB : j'ai aussi commencé *Hell Yeah ! bla bla bla* mais je suis beaucoup moins emballé que jopopoe et Ruvon. Je vais me forcer un peu, en espérant arriver au bout par petites sessions.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Pour revenir sur la proposition d'un event sur deux mois, j'ai peur que si on reste sur la formule actuelle la durée soit trop longue pour motiver les gens, du coup on pourrait ptet voir si on peut rendre ça un peu compétitif avec une équipe de juillettistes (les losers) et une d’aoûtiens (les winners, of course).  ::P:  En conservant une inscription commune histoire que Madgic n'aie pas de modif radicale sur son site et que la sélection des jeux puisse se faire comme actuellement.

Dans les idées du moment, celle-ci issue de mes récentes expériences de LAN où j'ai majoritairement joué seul (sisi), je pensais aussi à une Backlog Convention (Powered by Baalim?  ::trollface:: ) : un week-end canards IRL où on se réunirait pour torcher nos backlogs. Ca limite aux petits jeux et ça demande une autre organisation, mais je vous pose ça là vous en faites ce que vous voulez  :^_^: 

Des bisous et félicitations à tous les participants pour votre implication !

----------


## Kaede

> Ça m'a rappelé ce bon vieil *Outlaws* de Lucas Arts (j'ai dû fouiller les Internets pour retrouver le titre, et le visionnage d'une séquence de jeu sur YouTube n'a pas fait honneur aux images qui étaient restées gravées dans ma mémoire depuis 1997).


Il faut dire qu'il utilise le même moteur de jeu que Dark Forces, sorti 2 ans plus tôt, et peut-être pas forcément à la pointe déjà à l'époque (Descent, par exemple, est passé par là).

----------


## RomTaka

> Il faut dire qu'il utilise le même moteur de jeu que Dark Forces, sorti 2 ans plus tôt, et peut-être pas forcément à la pointe déjà à l'époque (Descent, par exemple, est passé par là).


Oui, j'ai découvert ça hier en faisant mes recherches pour retrouver le titre mais à l'époque, avec mes yeux d'ado, je trouvais ça génial et dans mes souvenirs jusqu'à hier, c'était encore mieux que ça.
C'est marrant comme les souvenirs fixent une image fantasmée dans notre tête, qui a bien plus à voir avec l'imagination que la réalité : je croyais qu'avec un jeu vidéo, ma mémoire aurait gardé les images d'époque mais même avec ce médium, ma mémoire fonctionne quasi-exactement comme lorsqu'on garde en mémoire les "images imaginées" à la lecture d'un livre. Sauf que pour un JV, on peut facilement les comparer avec les images réelles, alors que pour un livre, la confrontation mémoire (fantasmée par l’imagination) - réalité n'apparaît qu'au visionnage d'une adaptation cinématographique.
Je sais pas si je suis très clair, j'arrête là mes élucubrations HS.  ::P:

----------


## FirmYn

Salut ! Je passe juste dire merci aux admins pour avoir changé la liste des jeux selon la description que j'avais édité, je n'avais pas vu le petit icône me disant que j'avais reçu une réponse...  ::|:

----------


## doggy d

> Pour revenir sur la proposition d'un event sur deux mois, j'ai peur que si on reste sur la formule actuelle la durée soit trop longue pour motiver les gens (...)


Entièrement d'accord, 1 mois c'est court et long à la fois.
- C'est court, si on veut absolument terminer ses 5 jeux par exemple et que la vie privée/professionnelle ne le permet pas...
- Mais long également en termes de motivation à se "forcer" à jouer et terminer ses jeux (pour ma part en tout cas)...

L'organisation actuelle me semble parfaite.

----------


## Flad

On peut aussi imaginer ne pas faire d'event en juillet/août et reprendre vers mi-septembre/début octobre.

----------


## madgic

Ou pour le prochain event séparer les participants en deux groupes  ::o:

----------


## Flad

> Ou pour le prochain event séparer les participants en deux groupes


Déjà proposé page d'avant, Sophie  :tired:

----------


## madgic

> Déjà proposé page d'avant, Sophie


En relisant en effet. J'avais compris au début de faire un event en juillet et un event en août (sachant qu'une personne ne peut pas s'inscrire aux deux) et comparer...

Sinon autre idée, celui qui choisit est dans l'autre groupe  ::trollface::

----------


## jopopoe

> Sinon autre idée, celui qui choisit est dans l'autre groupe


Oh oui, et on renommerait le topic "guerre de l'event"   :Petit Viking:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Y aura pas assez de monde. Dommage de se disperser, à mon avis.

Un big mega summer event _deluxe edition_ du 15 juillet au 31 août, ça vous tente vraiment pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Ben si c'est bien !

----------


## Paradox

De toute facon, un event me botte !  ::):

----------


## Paradox

> On peut aussi imaginer ne pas faire d'event en juillet/août et reprendre vers mi-septembre/début octobre.


Je pense que ce sera encore pire ; on parle souvent de juillet-aout comme la partie creuse de l'annee mais la reprise ne facilite pas la reprise d'activite.

Et si l'on decale encore, on fait tout simplement sauter un event.

----------


## doggy d

Il faut un event en été, ça c'est certain.

Si on imagine que chacun d'entre nous part en vacances 2 semaines sur les 2 mois (et à des dates différentes évidemment), il reste 1 mois 1/2 de libre.

Donc exceptionnellement, je serais favorable aussi à un event sur les 2 mois (juillet/août) avec pourquoi pas 1 jeu en + (6 au total).

----------


## Evilblacksheep

https://store.steampowered.com/springcleaning  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> https://store.steampowered.com/springcleaning


Il faut les poursuivre en justice !  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Non mais rassurez vous, ce qu'ils entendent par jouer à vos jeux, c'est les lancer 1 seconde  :Facepalm:

----------


## Supergounou

> Non mais rassurez vous, ce qu'ils entendent par jouer à vos jeux, c'est les lancer 1 seconde


Ahah je viens d'essayer et effectivement suffit de lancer, puis quitter, et basta. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de cartes à droper  :Bave:

----------


## FirmYn

En même temps ce serait compliqué de demander au gens de finir 6 jeux en 4 jours + 3/jour pendant la même période :P

----------


## Supergounou

Le plus pénible finalement, c'est d'installer les jeux  ::ninja:: 
En tous cas j'ai tout gagné ce que j'avais à gagner pour aujourd'hui, rien qu'avec des jeux que j'ai déjà fait, bravo l'event Steam  :^_^: 

Et au fait il y a des trucs à débloquer, j'ai gagné une caisse mystère "This item might be useful in a future sale".

'fin bon, pas trop le bon endroit pour parler de ça, je vais de ce pas sur le topic Steam.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui, parlons plutôt de notre futur mega summer backlog apocalypse event.  :Mellow2: 

Comme d'hab avec les events Steam, jolie com' pour enrober un truc totalement dénué d'intérêt. + la satisfaction d'avoir fait bien mieux qu'eux, et avant.

----------


## madgic

Faut en parler au créateur du site voir si il peut faire un truc pour les équipes  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est chaud, il a déjà pas le temps de finir ses jeux.  ::lol::

----------


## madgic

::XD::

----------


## Kyotenshi

Bon, je vais pouvoir attaquer sérieusement les jeux qu'on m'a choisi ce week-end... Entre le travail et la vie perso, j'ai à peine eu le temps de jouer... 

J'ai commencé *Sine Mora EX*, j'avais rarement touché à ce type de jeu, ça passe... ça me fait découvrir un peu le truc. C'est pas dit que j'aurai lancé un shmup sans l'event du backlog en tout cas. Clairement pas mon genre de prédilection.

J'ai aussi joué 2 petites heures à *Bioshock Remastered*. J'aurai clairement pas le temps de le finir d'ici fin mai. Mais je continuerai volontiers après l'event, pour l'ambiance et le scénario principalement. Le gameplay a assez mal vieilli je trouve. C'est sympathique, mais on a fait tellement mieux depuis ! 

Pour les 2 autres jeux... je les ai installé. Et c'est tout  ::ninja::  Legend of Grimrock, de ce que j'ai vu, ça va juste me prendre la tête et je vais y prendre aucune forme de plaisir. Et pour War in the North (LOTR), j'ai pas forcément envie d'y jouer seul, et mon conjoint touche pas beaucoup aux JV, à l'exception de Mario et Pokémon..

----------


## doggy d

> Et c'est tout  Legend of Grimrock, de ce que j'ai vu, ça va juste me prendre la tête et je vais y prendre aucune forme de plaisir


Grimrock !!!
tu rates une expérience géniale :
- un gameplay immersif old school de rpg/dunger crawler/case par case,
- des énigmes intelligentes et gratifiantes,
- une ambiance claustrophobique,
- des rencontres belliqueuses toujours impressionnantes,
- une équipe d'aventuriers à micromanager.

----------


## Hyeud

> Grimrock !!!
> tu rates une expérience géniale :
> - un gameplay immersif old school de rpg/dunger crawler/case par case,
> - des énigmes intelligentes et gratifiantes,
> - une ambiance claustrophobique,
> - des rencontres belliqueuses toujours impressionnantes,
> - une équipe d'aventuriers à micromanager.


Traduction :

Tu rates un expérience pour sado-masoschiste :
-Un gameplay des 80's
-des énigmes introuvables sans soluce à la lucas art
-une ambiance dépouillé où tu vois que des murs
-des bastons à tout bout de champ pire qu'un vieux FF
-une chienlit à gérer ton équipe à changer de matos toutes les 2 minutes pour gagner 1 pt de force

 ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

> Traduction :
> 
> Tu rates un expérience pour sado-masoschiste :
> -Un gameplay des 80's
> -des énigmes introuvables sans soluce à la lucas art
> -une ambiance dépouillé où tu vois que des murs
> -des bastons à tout bout de champ pire qu'un vieux FF
> -une chienlit à gérer ton équipe à changer de matos toutes les 2 minutes pour gagner 1 pt de force


C est ça le bonheur  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais on a pas tous la même définition du plaisir.  ::ninja::

----------


## darkvador

Fini *Renegade Ops*
Bon petit jeu défouloir. Le scénario est bidon la version française est pourri mais vu que le but c'est juste de tout faire exploser ça passe.

Par contre je trouve les contrôle vraiment bizarre, au clavier souris la visée est très pratique mais la conduite une plaie, par contre à la manette (conseillée d'après le jeu) la visée est pourri (mais je suis nul pour viser avec, ça vient peut-être de là) mais la conduite est bien meilleure.

J'ai quand même bien aimé et je suis contant de l'avoir fait pour l'event car je pense que sinon je ne l'aurai jamais lancé.

Et *Max Payne 2*

Pas besoin de le présenter je pense. Il n'a pas trop mal vieilli. Deux trucs font taches graphiquement , les voitures qui sont très laides et les rares fois où le moteur du jeu est utilisé pour faire des cinématiques (aucune animation sur les visages notamment). Mais sinon le scénario est toujours sympa et faire des sauté en bullet time dans une pièces et tuer tout le monde avant de tomber par terre est toujours aussi jouissif.

L'event s’arrête là pour moi je n’aurais pas le temps de finir d'autre jeu. Plutôt content de ma sélection , merci Kwiga.

----------


## Paradox

> Traduction :
> 
> Tu rates un expérience pour sado-masoschiste :
> -Un gameplay des 80's
> -des énigmes introuvables sans soluce à la lucas art
> -une ambiance dépouillé où tu vois que des murs
> -des bastons à tout bout de champ pire qu'un vieux FF
> -une chienlit à gérer ton équipe à changer de matos toutes les 2 minutes pour gagner 1 pt de force


L'exemple de la vision du verre vide, meme pas a moitie vide.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cannes

J'aurais fait un jeu de tout l'event  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est déjà mieux que madgic rien !  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

> Traduction :
> 
> Tu rates un expérience pour sado-masoschiste :
> -Un gameplay des 80's
> -des énigmes introuvables sans soluce à la lucas art
> -une ambiance dépouillé où tu vois que des murs
> -des bastons à tout bout de champ pire qu'un vieux FF
> -une chienlit à gérer ton équipe à changer de matos toutes les 2 minutes pour gagner 1 pt de force


^^ J'ai la même vision c'est pour ça que je l'avais mis dans sa liste, mais bien sur l'objectif c'est de finir déjà un jeu, et de se pencher sur les autres même sans y jouer ça permet au moins de découvrir des jeux de son backlog, mais oui Legend of grimrock j'ai juste adoré ce jeu, mais je comprends parfaitement ton ressentit, c'est clairement un jeu de niche et les dongeon crawler ne sont pas pour tout le monde.

Pour Kyotenshi effectivement Sine Mora devrait être le jeu le plus rapide à finir, mais un conseil : ne meurt pas sur un boss, sinon tu reviens sans tes bonus d'arme et tu auras encore moins de chance de le passer^^

----------


## Paradox

> J'aurais fait un jeu de tout l'event


Et tu en achete combien pendant cette periode ?  ::ninja::

----------


## RomTaka

Je viens de finir mon 3ème jeu de l'event : *Hell Yeah !*
Et j'ai pas aimé.

J'ai rigolé une demi-heure mais passé 6 heures de plus dessus pour le finir. Pourquoi m'être forcé ? En fait, une fois arrivé  à la moitié, je me suis dit qu'il aurait été dommage d'avoir déjà passé 2-3 heures sans aller au bout.
Donc, au début, je me suis marré devant les dialogues deuxième degré et les blagues scato, je découvre les mini-jeux en QTE sur des mini-boss tous plus ridicules les uns que les autres. Seulement, au bout d'une demi-heure, on a en a fait le tour et le reste n'est qu'une lourde répétititition.
En plus, les phases de plateforme sont nulles : le jeu aurait très bien pu proposer d'enchaîner les 100 QTE (certains pas mal, d'autres relou mais il doit y en avoir seulement une trentaine de différents) contre les mini-boss, ç'aurait été quasiment aussi intéressant vu qu'on est dans un couloir, qui nous laisse juste quelques fois la possibilité d'intervertir l'ordre de 2 ou 3 boss. Quand on bat suffisamment de boss pour débloquer le monde suivant, on a droit à un scrolling dégueulasse de plusieurs secondes qui passe en revue le niveau pour nous montrer la sortie. Les checkpoints sont gérés en dépit du bon sens, obligeant parfois à refaire des portions de plateforme et de shoot bien chiantes.
Comme l'a dit Ruvon, le mini-jeu de gestion des monstres sur l'île est complètement dispensable et raté puisqu'il n'apporte que des bonus minimes.
Je pense que j'ai eu ce jeu dans un bundle mais jamais au grand jamais je n'aurais payé plus d'1 € pour jouer à ça.
Le bon côté, c'est que c'est un jeu de moins dans mon backlog.

Je crois que je vais pas avoir le temps d'essayer *A story about my uncle*, qui était le suivant sur ma liste, et je pense donc m'arrêter à 3 jeux finis pour cet event, ce qui n'est pas mal.  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Je viens de finir mon 3ème jeu de l'event : *Hell Yeah !*
> Et j'ai pas aimé.
> 
> J'ai rigolé une demi-heure mais passé 6 heures de plus dessus pour le finir. Pourquoi m'être forcé ? En fait, une fois arrivé  à la moitié, je me suis dit qu'il aurait été dommage d'avoir déjà passé 2-3 heures sans aller au bout.
> Donc, au début, je me suis marré devant les dialogues deuxième degré et les blagues scato, je découvre les mini-jeux en QTE sur des mini-boss tous plus ridicules les uns que les autres. Seulement, au bout d'une demi-heure, on a en a fait le tour et le reste n'est qu'une lourde répétititition.
> En plus, les phases de plateforme sont nulles : le jeu aurait très bien pu proposer d'enchaîner les 100 QTE (certains pas mal, d'autres relou mais il doit y en avoir seulement une trentaine de différents) contre les mini-boss, ç'aurait été quasiment aussi intéressant vu qu'on est dans un couloir, qui nous laisse juste quelques fois la possibilité d'intervertir l'ordre de 2 ou 3 boss. Quand on bat suffisamment de boss pour débloquer le monde suivant, on a droit à un scrolling dégueulasse de plusieurs secondes qui passe en revue le niveau pour nous montrer la sortie. Les checkpoints sont gérés en dépit du bon sens, obligeant parfois à refaire des portions de plateforme et de shoot bien chiantes.
> Comme l'a dit Ruvon, le mini-jeu de gestion des monstres sur l'île est complètement dispensable et raté puisqu'il n'apporte que des bonus minimes.
> Je pense que j'ai eu ce jeu dans un bundle mais jamais au grand jamais je n'aurais payé plus d'1 € pour jouer à ça.
> Le bon côté, c'est que c'est un jeu de moins dans mon backlog.
> ...


J'avais surtout apprécié le côté nawak et aussi le fait que ce soit rafraîchissant pour moi de changer de genre de jeu. Si je devais le noter je dirais 6.5, soit un moment sympa mais pas extraordinaire.

Mais je comprends ce que tu veux dire, j'ai juste été moins saoulé que toi par ces défauts  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

En ce qui me concerne, je vais probablement malheureusement m'arrêter à deux jeux.

Une question, j'essaye de terminer Bioshock. Je suis à ce passage : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je viens d'entrer dans la "Forteresse Folâtre" pour trouver un certain Cohen.

 C'est encore long ou non ? Afin de savoir si je peux espérer le terminer demain ou si encore beaucoup d'heures nécessaires (je risque d'être limité en temps libre la semaine prochaine).

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Salut
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, je vais probablement malheureusement m'arrêter à deux jeux.
> 
> Une question, j'essaye de terminer Bioshock. Je suis à ce passage : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Si je me rappelle bien t'es à un peu plus de la moitié, donc ca dépend à quel rythme tu vas et combien d'heures tu as devant toi aujourd'hui.

----------


## Olima

Bon c'est la loose pour moi cet event, à part le chouette *Ronin* j'aurais rien fini. La faute à unerechute de *Dead Cells* en cours d'event, j'avoue.
Pas arrivé à faire tourner *Metro 2033*, et les jeux en vue FPS dans des couloirs me donnant souvent la gerbe, j'ai pas insisté...
Quand à *Hotline Miami 2, Owlboy, To The Moon*, j'ai un peu essayé de m'y mettre mais ça me plonge trop dans l'ennui. Trois jeux que j'avais déjà testés en vérité mais que j'avais laissés dans ma liste, pour leur laisser une seconde chance. 
Tant pis, ça nettoie quand même le backlog vu que je vais les ranger à l'écart, et plus m'en occuper. Merci quand même !  :;):

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Bon, je m'inscrirait au prochain event, j'en ai marre de ma liste de jeux non terminés/commencés ^^

----------


## Paradox

Je n'ai toujours pas eu le courage de (vraiment) progresser dans Observer...

Ce qui ne m'a pas empeche de serieusement faire morfler mon backlog en finissant ~6 autres jeux a cote des 4 finis durant l'event...  ::lol:: 

... et en en rajoutant au moins 4 nouveaux  :tired: 

Je ne sais pas si je suis un cas desespere ou non, il n'empeche que je pense que je vais tirer ma reverence sur cet event avec 4 jeux termines... ce qui n'est deja pas si mal.

----------


## ajcrou

> Si je me rappelle bien t'es à un peu plus de la moitié, donc ca dépend à quel rythme tu vas et combien d'heures tu as devant toi aujourd'hui.


Salut

Merci.

J'essayerais, donc, de le terminer tranquillement en juin ayant environ 2 - 3 heures maximum dispo cet après-midi. Probablement trop juste pour arriver à la fin surtout en essayant de prendre le temps (j'ai envie de récupérer les différents enregistrements audio).

Et comme je n'aurai pas trop le temps la semaine prochaine (il faut absolument que j'avance sérieusement sur le manuscrit de mon bouquin, afin d'essayer de m'en dégager cet été), je vais donc conclure ici ma participation à l'event.

Dans tous les cas, pour ma première participation, j'ai beaucoup apprécié l'idée de cet événement, globalement positifs me concernant (même si seulement deux jeux terminés) :
- ABZU : pas trop accroché, mais une découverte curieuse avec quelques passages sympathiques (inversement, ma femme a beaucoup apprécié ce voyage sous-marin) ;
- Dishonored : dans ma bibliothèque, steam mais jamais lancé (le côté infiltration me faisait un peu peur). Finalement, j'ai beaucoup apprécié niveau gameplay et ambiance (dommage que l'histoire soit très limitée et le héros peu charismatique pour ne pas dire aucunement). J'essayerais de me faire prochainement les deux DLC.
- Bioshock : pas terminé, mais pour l'instant, je trouve le gameplay sans aucun intérêt (avis personnel), je suis même passé en mode facile pour expédier les combats rapidement. Par contre, l'ambiance et le sous-texte ne sont pas inintéressants. Pas forcément passionnant, mais je suis curieux d'en voir la conclusion ;
- Grim Fandango : je ne connaissais pas. Essayé environ deux heures et abandonné. J'aurais peut-être trouvé sympathique lorsque j'étais gamin, mais ce type de point and click j'arrive vraiment plus. En plus l'ambiance mexicaine... À défaut, je sais au moins que je peux le virer de mon ordinateur.
- Shadow of Mordor : pas essayé (et pas téléchargé).

Encore merci aux organisateurs et à mon binôme pour le choix des jeux. Je n'hésiterais pas à m'inscrire au prochain en espérant faire mieux.

----------


## doggy d

Event fini pour ma part après avoir "digéré" mon 3 ème jeu, Bioshock 2 Remastered (qui m'aura bien fait souffrir pour des questions techniques...).

Pour mon 1er event, voici mes conclusions très positives:
1. l'event m'a vraiment "forcé" à jouer et finir mes 3 jeux, à m'imposer un minimum de discipline dans la semaine pour trouver du temps de jeu, chose que je ne fais jamais en temps normal...;
2. l'incertitude puis la découverte du choix des jeux par un autre canard est au final agréable et motivante pour se lancer dans l'event; 
3. mon backlog diminue enfin, mon disque dur se libère et surtout : ça m'impose de ne plus rien acheter ! A chaque tentation durant ce mois je me suis dit : "termine d'abord tes jeux!";
4. entre 2 event, j'ai pris la décision de finir les jeux les plus lourds déjà installés sur mon disque dur (et bien entamés) et/ou de ne jouer qu'à des jeux multi pour me réserver pour les events.

Bref vivement cet été pour le prochain Event backlog ! Et encore merci aux admin !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Event fini pour moi aussi, depuis un moment...

Je n'aurais fini qu'un seul jeu, *Back to Bed*, court mais sympathique.
J'ai testé rapidement *The Flame in the Flood*, mais ça ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça, je pense que j'aurais du mal à le finir.
Commencé aussi *Remember Me*, et ça m'a beaucoup plus, mais j'ai stoppé pour plusieurs raisons:
- rechute de jeux multi: j'ai beaucoup joué à *PUBG* et *The Elder Scrolls Online*. D'une certaine façon, j'avance aussi sur mon backlog en jouant à ces jeux... Pour PUBG, je pense en avoir fait un peu le tour, et pour TESO je compte monter mon perso jusqu'à CP160 avant de dire que j'ai "fini" le jeu. J'ai aussi les 2 expansions à faire... Encore quelques centaines d'heures en perspective...
- j'ai un ABC Challenge en cours, avec 26 jeux à terminer, et j'ai préféré me consacrer à Enslaved qui est mon 4ème jeu pour ce challenge.
- J'ai aussi fini le solo de *Titanfall 2* en parallèle, histoire de le virer de mon disque. Excellent jeu au passage !

Je n'ai pas touché à *Bioshock*, je l'avais déjà lancé lors d'un précédent event mais j'accroche pas du tout au début, ni au gameplay ni à l'ambiance... pas eu le temps d'installer ni tester Steamworld Heist, mais il me donne envie.

Bref, en résumé, trop de trucs sur le feu pour être efficace dans cet event. Je pense que je passerai mon tour pour le prochain.

----------


## Clydopathe

Pareil, je l'ai fini depuis un bail en ayant juste fini un jeu, depuis Battletech me prends tout mon temps de jeu.

----------


## jopopoe

De mon côté, event également fini avec la complétion de mon cinquième jeu, *Beyond Good & Evil* :

https://www.trueachievements.com/gam...2201&showall=1

Par contre, j'ai lu des retours pas terribles sur la version PC du jeu, et pour pas passer des heures à réparer des bugs j'ai acheté la version HD sur 360. Bon j'aurais mieux fait d'acheter la version xbox originale vu que je me suis rendu compte que la HD comprend aussi des bugs pénibles, mais c'est trop tard, le jeu est fini !

Mon avis sur le jeu :

Un jeu qui a très bien vieilli

Beyond Good & Evil est un open-world à échelle réduite, doté d'un charisme extraordinaire et que j'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à découvrir 15 ans après sa sortie.

Le jeu débute fort et vite,  et vous fait prendre l'histoire en marche. C'est un peu confus au tout début mais l'histoire s'éclaircit rapidement. Le jeu est fichtrement beau pour de la sixième génération, les combats très basiques mais on fait avec, et on s'attache rapidement aux protagonistes. Et pourtant la direction artistique me parlait vraiment pas (exception faite de Pey'j), donc c'est que le jeu est bien écrit pour avoir réussi à me faire surmonter mes préjugés !

Le jeu nous présente des niveaux à la Mario qui vont se succéder au fur et à mesure que l'on avance dans l'histoire, niveaux connectés entre eux par un grand hub extérieur. Mais il propose également un certains nombre d'activités secondaires, qui, si elles ne rivalisent pas avec celles d'un GTA, aident grandement à renouveler l'intérêt du jeu en variant les plaisirs. Et chasser les animaux ou les perles au travers des niveaux aide également à tout explorer de fond en comble, sans que ça soit jamais ni trop dur ni trop frustrant.

Au bout d'une dizaine d'heures on a fait le tour de ce que le jeu avait à proposer et on se lance dans le dernier acte, beaucoup plus linéaire, et qui est tout simplement grandiose. Sans spoiler, le décor est hyper réussi, l'histoire n'est pas en reste et le final riche en émotion est un peu la cerise sur le gâteau !

Côté défauts, on peut signaler un minijeu pourri (le palet), une caméra un peu trop fofolle par moments (mais c'est pire dans la version HD à laquelle j'ai joué apparemment), et des temps de chargement un poil trop fréquents.

Mais rien qui n'empêche d'apprécier le voyage proposé par ce jeu très réussi en tous points.

17/20

----------


## Hyeud

> Côté défauts, on peut signaler un minijeu pourri (le palet)


La musique sur ce mini-jeu est excellente, après oui le mini-jeu est bof mais rien que pour la musique je m'en lançais des parties  :Bave:

----------


## jopopoe

Ah ben elle m'a pas marqué la musique  ::P: 

J'ai juste joué ce qu'il fallait pour avoir les perles et le succès, puis basta.

----------


## Hyeud

Ouais faut jouer longtemps, sinon t'atteins pas le refrain, c'est un petit ska endiablé (pourtant habituellement je suis pas fan) qui détonnait à l'époque sur un JV.

----------


## jopopoe

Oula je suis pas assez fort, en général soit je gagne dans les 30 premières secondes, soit je me fais plier encore plus vite !

----------


## PeaK

Event terminé pour moi également, avec 3 jeux finis sur 5. Dans l'ordre de préférence: *Limbo*, *Jump Jet Rex* et *Homefront*.
Je n'ai pas du tout accroché à *Jet Set Radio*. J'ai trouvé le jeu peu claire et la maniabilité horrible... j'ai fini par abandonner assez vite, ce n'est pas fait pour moi. Mais ca fait un jeu de moins dans mon backlog et c'est bien ça l'essentiel  ::P: 
J'ai entamé *The Darkness 2* aussi, un FPS couloir. Mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de le finir, et je n'aurais pas le temps dans les jours à venir... Je vais surement le terminer le mois prochain du coup.

Très sympa comme event, ça m'a aidé dans ma quête de réduction de backlog, entamée il y a tout juste 1 an en découvrant BLAEO. Merci à tous, organisateurs comme participants!

----------


## Hyeud

Ah dommage pour Jet Set Radio à l'époque j'avais bien trippé sur DC, et les musiques sont excellentes, mais les sauts étaient parfois un peu aléatoires il est vrai.

----------


## RomTaka

> Event terminé pour moi également, avec 3 jeux finis sur 5. Dans l'ordre de préférence: *Limbo*, *Jump Jet Rex* et *Homefront*.
> Je n'ai pas du tout accroché à *Jet Set Radio*. J'ai trouvé le jeu peu claire et la maniabilité horrible... j'ai fini par abandonner assez vite, ce n'est pas fait pour moi. Mais ca fait un jeu de moins dans mon backlog et c'est bien ça l'essentiel 
> J'ai entamé *The Darkness 2* aussi, un FPS couloir. Mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de le finir, et je n'aurais pas le temps dans les jours à venir... Je vais surement le terminer le mois prochain du coup.
> 
> Très sympa comme event, ça m'a aidé dans ma quête de réduction de backlog, entamée il y a tout juste 1 an en découvrant BLAEO. Merci à tous, organisateurs comme participants!


Content que mes choix t'aient (relativement) plu et que tu aies en tout cas bien réussi à dégrossir ton backlog (_y en a un petit plus, j'vous le laisse ?_  ::P:  ).

C'est marrant parce que *The Darkness 2*, je l'ai moi aussi commencé lors d'un event et depuis, il traîne toujours dans mon backlog et je me dis qu'il faut que je le finisse. En te l'assignant pour cet event, j'espère ne pas avoir transmis la malédiction...  ::):

----------


## PeaK

> Ah dommage pour Jet Set Radio à l'époque j'avais bien trippé sur DC, et les musiques sont excellentes, mais les sauts étaient parfois un peu aléatoires il est vrai.


Oui les sauts sont assez aléatoires, mais même les déplacements de facon général, j'ai trouvé ca assez brouillon. Et puis il y a quelques éléments de gameplay vite gênant, notamment la "police" qui te suit partout... Quand tu rates un saut plusieurs fois et qu'à chaque fois tu dois les re semer, c'est vite  :Boom: 
Après, le jeu date de l'an 2000, c'est compréhensible aussi... ça correspond au gameplay console de l'époque. Ca m'a pas mal rappelé Tony Hawk, mais avec des éléments supplémentaires et pas forcément bienvenus (pour moi).




> Content que mes choix t'aient (relativement) plu et que tu aies en tout cas bien réussi à dégrossir ton backlog (_y en a un petit plus, j'vous le laisse ?_  ).
> 
> C'est marrant parce que *The Darkness 2*, je l'ai moi aussi commencé lors d'un event et depuis, il traîne toujours dans mon backlog et je me dis qu'il faut que je le finisse. En te l'assignant pour cet event, j'espère ne pas avoir transmis la malédiction...


Oui les choix m'ont plu dans l'ensemble, tu as bien choisi, merci à toi!  :;): 
Pour *The Darkness 2*, y'a peu de chance que je le laisse de côté... J'essaye de garder un nombre très restreint de jeux installés pour ne plus avoir ce genre de cas désespérés justement.  ::P:

----------


## madgic

Peut être que je vais avoir le temps de finir Black The Fall  ::siffle:: 

Sinon je vais préparer le site pour le battle evevnt de cet été. Vous voulez la jouer comment ? Les joueurs d'une même équipe choisissent entre eux les jeux, choisissent les jeux de l'autre équipe ou random ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Random.

----------


## jopopoe

Random effectivement, et le mieux ça serait de choisir les jeux sans savoir si la personne pour laquelle on les choisit va être dans notre équipe ou pas, ça éviterait toute tentation de choisir des jeux courts ou longs en fonction de l'équipe du binôme.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et pour la période ? 15 juillet au 31 août c'est vendu ?

----------


## madgic

> Random effectivement, et le mieux ça serait de choisir les jeux sans savoir si la personne pour laquelle on les choisit va être dans notre équipe ou pas, ça éviterait toute tentation de choisir des jeux courts ou longs en fonction de l'équipe du binôme.


Ah ouai pas bête l'idée, générer les équipes après que tout le monde a reçu ça liste de jeux.




> Et pour la période ? 15 juillet au 31 août c'est vendu ?


Et inscriptions à partir de début juillet.

Et pour ceux qui ne seront pas là à l'ouverture de l'event pour choisir les jeux, on donnera le choix des jeux à d'autres participants  :;):

----------


## Yaaa

J'ai terminé deux fins de *Uncanny Valley* et j'irai pas plus loin, j'accroche pas. Il aura tout de même réussi à me faire frissonner par moment.

Sinon j'abandonne *Trine 2*, j'avais déjà joué au 1 il y a longtemps et là c'est du pareil au même j'ai pas la force d'aller jusqu'au bout. Par contre c'est toujours aussi beau.

Comme je me suis relancé dans Witcher 3 (et que j'arrive pas à le lâcher) je pense pas que je finirais d'autres jeux avant la fin de l'event.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je suis sur *Transistor* et ça va être chaud pour le finir. Mais j'ai encore espoir d'y arriver avant la fin du mois  ::):

----------


## doggy d

> Sinon j'abandonne *Trine 2*, j'avais déjà joué au 1 il y a longtemps et là c'est du pareil au même j'ai pas la force d'aller jusqu'au bout. Par contre c'est toujours aussi beau.


En effet, pour moi c'est le plus beau jeu en 3DVision, une vraie claque...

----------


## Paradox

> Je suis sur *Transistor* et ça va être chaud pour le finir. Mais j'ai encore espoir d'y arriver avant la fin du mois


Il n'est pas tres long, tu devrais y arriver.  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Il n'est pas tres long, tu devrais y arriver.


J'ai 5 heures dessus et j'avance bien, mais j'essaie de faire tous les "challenges" dans la pièce secrète. On verra. J'ai eu une grosse semaine où j'ai pas su avancer donc j'ai pris du retard.

----------


## madgic

Moi j'avance bien dans Black The Fall, je devrais le terminer ce soir.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il y a un 31 en mai non ?

----------


## acdctabs

Ca dépend des années.

----------


## madgic

J'ai rien dit  :Facepalm:

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai 5 heures dessus et j'avance bien, mais j'essaie de faire tous les "challenges" dans la pièce secrète. On verra. J'ai eu une grosse semaine où j'ai pas su avancer donc j'ai pris du retard.


Ca devrait se tenter si tu as encore quelques heures a y consacrer.

----------


## Wulfstan

Moi je n'y arrive pas. Mentalement ça ne fonctionne pas. L'event en une semaine avec deux jeux était parfaitement réglé pour mon cerveau, tant du point de vue combat de la procrastination que de l'angoisse du temps de jeu à accomplir. Là un mois c'est trop long, je remets trop à plus tard et ensuite je me dis que j'ai plus le temps.

Donc voilà, j'ai terminé un jeu, ce qui assez pour l'event mais pas pour moi (je me fixe comme but au moins 4 ou les 5 jeux de terminés, participer pour finir un seul jeu en un mois avec le temps libre que j'ai est équivalent à une non-participation), il faut dire que *Deep Rock Galactic* m'a pas aidé (je me laisse toujours phagocyter par ce genre de jeu sans fin, mais bon ça maintenant c'est terminé...) dans ma tâche, mais du coup je ne participerai pas aux prochaines éditions.

Plein de bisous et de courage à tous les autres participants !  ::):

----------


## madgic

Et voilà  :;): 




> Ce jeu me rappelle Limbo et Inside. L'ambiance est très réussie mais les énigmes ne sont pas toujours très intuitives. J'ai d'ailleurs regardé quelques fois la soluce, honte à moi

----------


## Paradox

> Moi je n'y arrive pas. Mentalement ça ne fonctionne pas. L'event en une semaine avec deux jeux était parfaitement réglé pour mon cerveau, tant du point de vue combat de la procrastination que de l'angoisse du temps de jeu à accomplir. Là un mois c'est trop long, je remets trop à plus tard et ensuite je me dis que j'ai plus le temps.
> 
> Donc voilà, j'ai terminé un jeu, ce qui assez pour l'event mais pas pour moi (je me fixe comme but au moins 4 ou les 5 jeux de terminés, participer pour finir un seul jeu en un mois avec le temps libre que j'ai est équivalent à une non-participation), il faut dire que *Deep Rock Galactic* m'a pas aidé (je me laisse toujours phagocyter par ce genre de jeu sans fin, mais bon ça maintenant c'est terminé...) dans ma tâche, mais du coup je ne participerai pas aux prochaines éditions.
> 
> Plein de bisous et de courage à tous les autres participants !


C'est dommage d'arreter de participer pour ca ; surtout que c'est une question de discipline comme pour (tout) le reste.

----------


## Supergounou

Un jeu terminé, c'est le but de l'event. Plus c'est du bonus. 
Perso j'en ai fini "que" deux, mais je suis content de ma performance sachant que j'avais des exams et que j'ai complètement replongé dans Isaac  ::): 

D'ailleurs merci ajcrou pour la séléc', ce fut deux belles découvertes !

----------


## doggy d

En termes chiffrés, je pense que le résultat est bon, une moyenne de 2 jeux finis par joueur. On peut être fiers de nous...

----------


## sebarnolds

Attention, c'est pas encore fini...  ::):

----------


## NFafa

Dernière ligne droite, allez au boulot !

----------


## sebarnolds

Et bien, c'est mort ?




> Terminé à l'instant *Transistor*. Comme les autres jeux du développeur (Bastion et Pyre), les graphismes et la musique sont très soignés. Niveau gameplay, j'ai bien aimé, mais ça devient un peu répétitif par moments. Et je n'ai pas tout compris à l'histoire.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cela fait donc 3 pour moi. Metro 2033 et I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream vont sans doute trainer encore un moment dans mon backlog, j'ai d'autres priorités maintenant. Et perso, je pense que je vais passer l'event de cet été pour me concentrer sur quelques jeux de mon choix.

----------


## madgic

Moins de deux heures, je ferme l'event à minuit  :;): 

(mais si vous finissez un jeu pendant la nuit on pourra s'arranger  :;):  , suffit de me donner un avis et un commentaire)

C'est marrant de regarder les stats. On peut voir que la moité des jeux ont étés finis durant les 10 premiers jours. Le jeu le plus terminé, abzu, à une moyenne des avis négatives. 5 personnes (pour le moment), ont finis aucun jeu et 3 ont finis tout leurs jeux.

Ce que je compte  faire sur le site pour le prochain event :

Mise en place des équipes. Les équipes seront définis après que tout le monde est choisis les jeux, à partir de l'action d'un admin. Sur les graphiques, les deux équipes auront des courbes différentes. Pourquoi pas le fond du tableau qui change de couleurs en fonction de l'équipe des participants.Pouvoir voir la liste des jeux par events, actuellement c'est tout les events confondusPour l'event, pouvoir classer les participants en fonction du nombre de jeux finisDans le profil, voir le nombres d'events auxquels on a participé, le nombre de jeux finis, le % de jeux finis.

----------


## Kyotenshi

Echec cuisant ce premier event pour moi... J'ai tenté d'avancer au mieux sur Bioshock et One Finger Death Punch... Mais pas assez de temps de jeu durant le mois de mai (avec des semaines de 45-50h, ça aidait pas non plus  ::(:  ). Déçu, j'espère mieux m'en sortir et avoir plus de temps pour la prochaine édition.

----------


## La Chouette

A peu près pareil pour moi. Les exams approchent, j'ai donc peu de temps de jeu, et j'ai préféré le passer sur des jeux qui me plaisent plutôt que des jeux soit très longs (Fallout), pas à mon goût (Amnesia) ou pas terribles (Cave Story que j'ai commis l'erreur de commencer en normal et donc je ne peux passer un des boss parce qu'à partir du moment où il te touche une fois, t'as plus aucune puissance de feu, Toki Tori qui est lent et peu inspiré).

Mauvais event pour moi, donc, mais je compte bien me rattraper sur le prochain.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est lequel ? Je me rappelle pas de boss aussi vilain dans Cave Story, pas au point de rester vraiment coincé en Normal en tout cas. T'es peut-être un peu léger côté upgrades ?

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est lequel ? Je me rappelle pas de boss aussi vilain dans Cave Story, pas au point de rester vraiment coincé en Normal en tout cas. T'es peut-être un peu léger côté upgrades ?


Monster X. Il me tire dessus depuis hors de l'écran, je galère à passer au dessus de lui sans prendre de dégâts à cause des hitboxes, et si j'ai le malheur d'avoir pris des coups avant le début du combat, il tire tellement de projectiles que tout ce que je peux faire, c'est les contrer sans réussir à passer au travers.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Echec cuisant ce premier event pour moi... J'ai tenté d'avancer au mieux sur Bioshock et One Finger Death Punch... Mais pas assez de temps de jeu durant le mois de mai (avec des semaines de 45-50h, ça aidait pas non plus  ). Déçu, j'espère mieux m'en sortir et avoir plus de temps pour la prochaine édition.


Bioshock et OFDT c'était pas des jeux courts en plus, pas facile de réussir à les terminer quand on a un agenda très pris !

----------


## LeBonDeun

Punaise je suis dégouté j'ai quasiment fini Portal 2 (je suis au dernier chapitre normalement)... Je rage de ne pas pouvoir le mettre en jeu fini !
Dites c'est pas possible de clôturer dimanche ? Ça permettrait de finaliser pendant le week-end ;-)

Si c'est pas possible aujourd'hui peut-être ?  ::siffle::

----------


## jopopoe

> Echec cuisant ce premier event pour moi... J'ai tenté d'avancer au mieux sur Bioshock et One Finger Death Punch... Mais pas assez de temps de jeu durant le mois de mai (avec des semaines de 45-50h, ça aidait pas non plus  ). Déçu, j'espère mieux m'en sortir et avoir plus de temps pour la prochaine édition.


Si j'étais égoïste je dirais que c'est pas grave, vu que tu as rempli ton office en me choisissant des jeux sympas  :Fourbe: 

@ La chouette : Désolé que ma sélection ne t'aie pas convaincu. Supprime peut-être Amnesia de ta liste pour le prochain event s'il ne te donne vraiment pas envie, ça t'évitera qu'on te le repropose vu que c'est quand même un jeu qui a pas mal fait parler de lui et qui du coup possède une certaine visibilité dans ce genre de liste.

----------


## La Chouette

> @ La chouette : Désolé que ma sélection ne t'aie pas convaincu. Supprime peut-être Amnesia de ta liste pour le prochain event s'il ne te donne vraiment pas envie, ça t'évitera qu'on te le repropose vu que c'est quand même un jeu qui a pas mal fait parler de lui et qui du coup possède une certaine visibilité dans ce genre de liste.


Faudra quand même que je le finisse, ou au moins que je l'essaie. C'est surtout que c'était pas le bon mois pour moi pour prendre le risque de tester ce genre de truc.

----------


## Hyeud

Moi j'ai bien chié dans la colle, désolé, pourtant les jeux choisis étaient bons, mais manque de temps, ordi non connecté à internet pendant 15j, bref, je vais me petit suisssider.

----------


## tibur

Salut.
Y aurait-il un admin dans la salle pour me valider mon inscription sur le site du *CPC Backlog Event*?
Merci!

----------


## Orkestra

MP envoyé  ::):

----------


## Nono

Idem que tibur. Je viens de m'inscrire sur le site CPC Backlog event, avec le fol espoir de participer au prochain.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Inscription faite pour le prochain event !

----------


## madgic

> Inscription faite pour le prochain event !


Attention, l'inscription au site n'est pas l'inscription à un event  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Punaise je suis dégouté j'ai quasiment fini Portal 2 (je suis au dernier chapitre normalement)... Je rage de ne pas pouvoir le mettre en jeu fini !
> Dites c'est pas possible de clôturer dimanche ? Ça permettrait de finaliser pendant le week-end ;-)


Je sais pas si c'est possible avec l'interface du site et je ne veux pas me substituer aux admins, mais perso j'avais bien eu droit à quelques jours de rab' pour boucler _Life is Strange_ la dernière fois.




> Monster X. Il me tire dessus depuis hors de l'écran, je galère à passer au dessus de lui sans prendre de dégâts à cause des hitboxes, et si j'ai le malheur d'avoir pris des coups avant le début du combat, il tire tellement de projectiles que tout ce que je peux faire, c'est les contrer sans réussir à passer au travers.


Ah effectivement, ça me dit quelque chose à présent. C'est l'un des pires, j'ai pas souvenir de l'avoir fait très proprement à l'époque (ça a du passer en le bourrant de missiles à la 15ème tentative). Le jeu te plaisait sinon ?

----------


## Hyeud

Je l'avais défoncé à coup de missiles et fini avec l'arme qui tire ubber vite en détruisant mon pouce droit.

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah effectivement, ça me dit quelque chose à présent. C'est l'un des pires, j'ai pas souvenir de l'avoir fait très proprement à l'époque (ça a du passer en le bourrant de missiles à la 15ème tentative). Le jeu te plaisait sinon ?


Sympathique mais beaucoup trop d'allers-retours à mon goût. Bon sang, la quête pour retrouver les chiens ><

----------


## MonsieurLuge

> Attention, l'inscription au site n'est pas l'inscription à un event


Ouep, mais c'est la première étape ^^

----------


## maxtidus10

Merci en tout cas à Supergounou pour sa sélection, même si je n'en ai fini qu'un seul ce mois ci. J'en avais fait 4 au dernier event, mais d'une j'avais eu 2 semaines de vac,s et en plus j'avais uniquement joué aux jeux de l'event durant le mois. La j'ai aussi fini des jeux en cours, et j'ai passé une 50aine d'heures sur vermintide II... Je plaide coupable^^

----------


## ssgmaster

Pour ma part l'event m'est complètement tombé des mains vers le milieu du mois, la faute à certaines mise à jour qui m'ont fait replonger dans certains jeux (Isaac notamment) et à la sortie de State of Decay 2.

Bon j'ai fini 2 jeux (et presque fini un troisième), c'est déjà ça.

----------


## bbd

> Pour ma part l'event m'est complètement tombé des mains vers le milieu du mois, la faute à certaines mise à jour qui m'ont fait replonger dans certains jeux (Isaac notamment) et à la sortie de State of Decay 2.
> 
> Bon j'ai fini 2 jeux (et presque fini un troisième), c'est déjà ça.


Un peu pareil pour moi, il y a un moment où j'ai relancé Witcher 3 et ça m'a bouffé un peu de temps. Je vais quand même terminé ce que j'ai commencé, d'autant que la sélection de Ruvon était bien sympa. J'en aurais au moins fait 2 pendant le mois de mai.

----------


## Paradox

Pas a voir avec l'event directement, mais est-ce qu'il serait possible d'ajouter une fonctionnalite de changement d'adresse mail dans son profil ?

----------


## madgic

> Pas a voir avec l'event directement, mais est-ce qu'il serait possible d'ajouter une fonctionnalite de changement d'adresse mail dans son profil ?


C'est possible  :;): 

Et en attendant, tu peux envoyer message aux admins.

----------


## LeBonDeun

J'étais pas loin de la fin alors je l'ai fini même si il ne comptera pas dans mon résultat  ::cry:: 

https://steamcommunity.com/id/LeBonD...0/achievements

Portal 2 fini...
Très grand jeu : des puzzles malins qui m'ont fait criser une ou deux fois, une histoire drôle, des protagonistes bien écrits et très drôles. Un incontournable encore maintenant. Avoir fait le 1 n'est pas indispensable mais vous risquez de passer à côtés de clins d'oeil.

En tout cas bien content de ce backlog Event, j'espère que vous nous sortirez rapidement les stats de l'event !
Bravo donc @evilblacksheep, @Orckestra et @Madgicsysteme pour le boulot fourni durant ces derniers events !

----------


## Paradox

> C'est possible 
> 
> Et en attendant, tu peux envoyer message aux admins.


Donc, c'est dans les cartons ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Makusu

Bravo à tout ceux qui ont fini des jeux. 

Bilan mitigé pour moi: Un jeu fini mais déjà plus long que celui de l'event précédent (40 min XD).
Sur les 4 restants, deux que je n'aurais pas retouché (Hardboiled chicken pas trop mon truc et Star wars commando sympa mais trop vieux), et 2 que j'aurais pu terminer en insistant (Another world a l'air super cool mais là ou les checkpoint avait l'air bien géré au début, dès la seconde partie on doit refaire des phases entières dès que l'on meurt, ça m'a découragé; et Killer is dead plutôt cool, sans doute celui que j'aurais pu continuer).
Ces deux derniers il y a moyens que je les gardes dans ma liste et s'ils tombent lors du prochain event je les finirais.

Tout aussi important en terme de résultat de l'event, la liste que j'ai proposé. 1 jeu terminé donc j'ai pas été super pertinent faut croire :-P. Cannes si tu as des remarques ,des
questions, des insultes, n'hésite pas ;-) (Tu as lançé quels jeux au final ?)

Makusu

PS: 


> J'aurais fait un jeu de tout l'event


Bon vu ta tristesse, j'imagine que c'était par manque de temps ^^. Pense a demander des jeux courts la prochaine fois ;-). En l'occurence furi pouvait le faire et a la rigueur les 2 telltale si on prenait que l'épisode 1 mais j'ai abusé avec Tomb Raider XD

----------


## madgic

> Donc, c'est dans les cartons ?


Oui, quand je prendrait le temps  ::siffle:: 

Sinon dans administration pour les admins, on peut changer l'adresse mail de n'importe qui.

----------


## Swordy

Très bonne idée ce programme et c'est pour cela que j'ai rejoins la communauté (mais je parlerais ailleurs sur la commu aussi ahahaha). Je vais très certainement m'inscrire pour la prochaine session, qui sera celle de Juillet ?

----------


## Paradox

Du coup, le prochain event avait ete arrete a quelles dates ?

----------


## Ymnargue

On a parlé d'un event étalé sur Juillet-Aout. Je ne sais pas si ça a été retenu, mais ce serait bien à mon sens pour l'été.
En tout cas, j'y participerais avec plaisir et en finissant plusieurs jeux  ::):

----------


## madgic

Inscription les deux premières semaine de juillet puis event en juillet/août avec le système d'équipes. Les équipes seront formées après que tout le monde a ses jeux d’attribués. 

Je part sur 6 jeux à faire, je trouve que c'est bien.

Pour ceux qui seront pris lors de l'ouverture de l'event, qu'il le signale ici et on trouveras une autre personne pour faire le choix des jeux.

----------


## Ymnargue

Ca veut dire exactement "par équipe" ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Team juillet de chie contre Team août de classe américaine  :Indeed:

----------


## madgic

> Ca veut dire exactement "par équipe" ?


Y aura deux équipes et le but sera de finir plus de jeux que l'équipe adverse  :;): 

Les équipes seront faîtes après la sélection des jeux pour éviter de favoriser ou défavoriser celui a qui ont choisis les jeux en fonction de l'équipe ou il est (et ça me laisse un peu plus de temps pour le mettre en place  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Paradox

> Ca veut dire exactement "par équipe" ?


Entre les riches qui partent en juillet et les riches qui partent en aout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ymnargue

Cool le principe  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

> Entre les riches qui partent en juillet et les riches qui partent en aout.


Et si ils partent en juillet et en août ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Et si ils partent en juillet et en août ?


On a dit les riches, pas les profs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Y a pas d'équipe juillet/équipe août. Tout le monde commence a mi-juillet et joue jusqu'à fin août. 

6 jeux, par contre, c'est trop à mon avis.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Je trouve ça correct de finir 6 jeux à deux, sur deux mois.

----------


## Nono

C'est 6 jeux par personne, non ?

De toute façon, si j'arrive à en finir 1, cet event aura fonctionné pour moi.

----------


## madgic

> 6 jeux à deux


 ::huh:: 

On est tout seul face à son backlog, l'autre personne fait simplement la liste.

Sinon pour les autres events on est à 5 jeux sachant qu'ils durent 1 mois. Celui-ci va durer 1 mois et demi.

----------


## Paradox

> Y a pas d'équipe juillet/équipe août. Tout le monde commence a mi-juillet et joue jusqu'à fin août. 
> 
> 6 jeux, par contre, c'est trop à mon avis.


Euh... si.




> Y aura deux équipes et le but sera de finir plus de jeux que l'équipe adverse 
> 
> Les équipes seront faîtes après la sélection des jeux pour éviter de favoriser ou défavoriser celui a qui ont choisis les jeux en fonction de l'équipe ou il est (et ça me laisse un peu plus de temps pour le mettre en place  ).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Euh... si.


Non, je t'assure. Madgic parle d'équipes, mais pas d'une équipe juillet/une équipe août. Ce qui n'aurait aucun sens, vu que l'event comment à la mi-juillet et se termine fin août (tu veux faire une équipe à 15 jours et l'autre à 31 ?).

On parle bien d'une période d'1 mois et demi et pas 2 mois. Pourquoi j'ai proposé 1 mois et demi à la base ? Pas pour jouer plus, mais parce que les gens bougent pendant l'été et que tout le monde ne sera pas dispo en même temps. Donc c'est pas parce que l'event dure plus longtemps que j'aurai le temps de faire davantage de jeux que pendant un mois normal de l'année.

----------


## Flad

Y aura bien 2 équipes mais pas une équipe Juillet et une équipe Août.
Parce qu'on peut tromper 1 homme 1000 fois mais tu ne peux pas

----------


## Paradox

> Non, je t'assure. Madgic parle d'équipes, mais pas d'une équipe juillet/une équipe août. Ce qui n'aurait aucun sens, vu que l'event comment à la mi-juillet et se termine fin août (tu veux faire une équipe à 15 jours et l'autre à 31 ?).


Heureusement que nos blagues sur les equipes n'etaient que du 2nd degre...  ::rolleyes:: 

Un petit conseil : tant qu'a en etre a clarifier, autant ne pas tenter le kamoulox sur les termes de bases.  :;): 

Donc pour resumer :

- si, 2 equipes
- non, pas juillet vs. aout
- 6 semaines pour se laisser le temps

C'est clair pour tout le monde ou faut le monter en OP ?  ::ninja:: 




> On parle bien d'une période d'1 mois et demi et pas 2 mois. Pourquoi j'ai proposé 1 mois et demi à la base ? Pas pour jouer plus, mais parce que les gens bougent pendant l'été et que tout le monde ne sera pas dispo en même temps. Donc c'est pas parce que l'event dure plus longtemps que j'aurai le temps de faire davantage de jeux que pendant un mois normal de l'année.


Et... tant mieux ? Merci, pour l'idee. Et, IMHO, on avait tout compris le pourquoi du "bien-fonde" de cette idee.

----------


## Ymnargue

6 jeux c'est bien. 
J'ai fait des provisions durant les soldes GoG ...

... 

....

Je me suis autorisé ça puisque j'avais fini un jeu à l'event précédant...
...

 ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et... tant mieux ? Merci, pour l'idee. Et, IMHO, on avait tout compris le pourquoi du "bien-fonde" de cette idee.


Sur ce point, je répondais à ceux qui parlaient de "6 jeux sur deux mois" (voire à deux personnes), donc pas vraiment à toi. Si tu plaisantais sur team juillet-team août, j'en suis fort aise, inutile de te mettre en pokeball.  ::ninja:: 

Et pour renchérir, vu qu'on n'a été que quatre (sur 44) à venir à bout de nos 5 jeux sur l'event précédent, et que la moyenne atteint péniblement deux jeux par personne, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de passer à 6, sauf à vouloir donner à la tâche une apparence encore plus insurmontable pour ceux qui avaient déjà du mal à s'y mettre.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Ok, ce n'était effectivement pas clair du tout ce système d'équipes. Et pour le coup 6 jeux c'est bien trop.

----------


## acdctabs

Par contre ça aurait été bien de démarrer genre aux début des vacances scolaires plutôt que le 15 juillet car tout le monde n'aura pas accès à son pc principal le 15 juillet quand il faudra attribuer les jeux.
Enfin en théorie.
Ca se trouve tout les canards qui trainent ici seront chez eux le 15 juillet ^^

Pour être plus précis, j'aurai bien proposé le 6 juillet on file les jeux et on peut y montrer les preuves de complétion jusqu'au 2 septembre.

----------


## Hyeud

Moi je vote Madgicsysteme.

----------


## madgic

> Moi je vote Madgicsystem.


Connait pas  ::siffle:: 




> Par contre ça aurait été bien de démarrer genre aux début des vacances scolaires plutôt que le 15 juillet car tout le monde n'aura pas accès à son pc principal le 15 juillet quand il faudra attribuer les jeux.
> Enfin en théorie.


Qu'il le signale ici et un autre sera chargé de choisir les jeux  :;):  Et c'est valable pour tout les events.

----------


## acdctabs

Bon après on n'a pas tous des gamins ni de vacances, je ne fais que proposer.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Un event de 2 mois et demi à 15 jeux pour ceux qui ont des vacances et pas de gamins sinon ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Ymnargue

> Par contre ça aurait été bien de démarrer genre aux début des vacances scolaires plutôt que le 15 juillet car tout le monde n'aura pas accès à son pc principal le 15 juillet quand il faudra attribuer les jeux.
> Enfin en théorie.
> Ca se trouve tout les canards qui trainent ici seront chez eux le 15 juillet ^^
> 
> Pour être plus précis, j'aurai bien proposé le 6 juillet on file les jeux et on peut y montrer les preuves de complétion jusqu'au 2 septembre.


Je trouve aussi. J'avais pigé qu'on le ferait du 1er juillet au 31 aout. Ca me semble plus chouette  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, il y a 6 jeux + 1 bonus, à faire par équipes de 3. Et on a chacun 12 jours répartis sur juillet/août pour les terminer.

C'est bien ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

> Donc, si j'ai bien compris, il y a 6 jeux + 1 bonus, à faire par équipes de 3. Et on a chacun 12 jours répartis sur juillet/août pour les terminer.
> 
> C'est bien ça ?


Et un jour bonus pour faire le 8ème jeu qui a pour thème "jeu éducatif" à faire en twitch live avec ton gosse.
(pour ceux qui ont pas de gamins, ils font un visual novel avec madame à la place)
(pour ceux qui n'ont pas de femme, il font un jeu de drague virtuel)

----------


## Flad

> Donc, si j'ai bien compris, il y a 6 jeux + 1 bonus, à faire par équipes de 3. Et on a chacun 12 jours répartis sur juillet/août pour les terminer.
> 
> C'est bien ça ?


Avec le thème de la coupe du monde de curling de berlin 1816 à Moscou 1901.
On est bon là.

----------


## Paradox

> Sur ce point, je répondais à ceux qui parlaient de "6 jeux sur deux mois" (voire à deux personnes), donc pas vraiment à toi. Si tu plaisantais sur team juillet-team août, j'en suis fort aise, inutile de te mettre en pokeball.


Ah, c'est drole parce que c'est plutot toi que je voyais en "franckymickey, attaque eclair"  ::ninja:: 




> Et pour renchérir, vu qu'on n'a été que quatre (sur 44) à venir à bout de nos 5 jeux sur l'event précédent, et que la moyenne atteint péniblement deux jeux par personne, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de passer à 6, sauf à vouloir donner à la tâche une apparence encore plus insurmontable pour ceux qui avaient déjà du mal à s'y mettre.


Un interet ? Sans y reflechir, je te dirais deja "donner plus de choix".

Et encore une fois, parce qu'apparemment, il est bon de le rappeler : *Le but de l'event est de finir au moins un jeu*. Point final. Un event peut etre considere comme reussi si tu as entame ton backlog, trouve au moins un jeu que tu as aime suffisamment pour le finir, virer peut-etre des jeux que tu ne feras jamais et tout ca dans le fun qu'est l'event.

Si toi (un "tu" general), tu souhaites te mettre comme objectif de tout finir, faire tous les succes ou autre, c'est ton probleme. On ne vend rien ici. La tache te parait facile ou non (deja j'ai envie de dire ca depend des jeux, parce que 5 jeux a ~2h de gameplay, c'est deja pas la meme que si on te dit de finir The Witcher 3), et, par voie de consequence, tu y prends part ou non, c'est le probleme de la personne qui s'inscrit.

Bref, en essayant de ne pas tomber dans la philosophie de comptoir, y'a ceux qui lachent avant meme de commencer, ceux qui sauront qu'ils n'auront pas les temps et tout un tas d'autres categories de personnes. Mais, si on te dit une selection de 6 jeux et que tu te mets a courir, l'event n'est sans doute pas pour toi (encore une fois, "tu" general).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je trouve aussi. J'avais pigé qu'on le ferait du 1er juillet au 31 aout. Ca me semble plus chouette


Y'avait eu debat la-dessus a l'epoque...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu de l'intérêt ou de la nécessité de donner plus de choix, au contraire : dans ce cas, pourquoi sélectionner des jeux, pourquoi même faire un event ? Mon backlog de 56 jeux me donne un choix maximal, et toute l'année pour les faire.  ::ninja::  L'intérêt, c'est aussi de restreindre : puisque tu n'arrives pas à choisir dans ton bordel, on limite l'éventail à 5 jeux et on te donne juste un mois pour te sortir les doigts.

Quant au "but de l'event", en l'absence de récompense particulière (ou de punition  ::trollface:: ), je dirais que c'est surtout à chacun de déterminer son propre objectif. Je trouve sympa que le défi de base (un seul jeu) ne mette pas trop la pression, mais aussi que la "totale" ne soit pas démesurée. À 5 jeux, l'équilibre est satisfaisant.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

5 jeux ne paraît pas infaisable en effet.

----------


## maxtidus10

> On a dit les riches, pas les profs.


Ahah !! C'est pourquoi je ne participerai pas à cet event  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> Je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu de l'intérêt ou de la nécessité de donner plus de choix, au contraire : dans ce cas, pourquoi sélectionner des jeux, pourquoi même faire un event ?


La, tu melanges tout. 

1) Donner plus de choix de jeux, ca permet aussi de donner plus de choix de genre, de longueur de jeux ou n'importe quel autre critere qui permette de faconner une selection qui permettent a la personne participant a l'event de s'y retrouver d'une facon ou d'une autre.
2) Donner plus de choix, que l'on trouve que ce soit une bonne ou une mauvaise raison, ne change strictement rien a l'interet intrinseque de l'event : degrossir son backlog. Il n'y a aucun lien entre les deux.

Bref, que tu y vois un interet ou non, relever le nombre de jeux de la selection ne remet pas en cause la participation a l'event, tout simplement parce qu'au lieu de devoir choisir en soufflant devant son compte Steam, tu laisses le choix a un canard et tu "t'engages" a essayer de finir un jeu, cela peut avoir un effet d'emulation (qui apparemment pour toi passe par le fait d'en finir un maximum) qui peut avoir un effet egalement plus motivant.

Ton raisonnement est au mieux biaise par ton propre backlog et ton comportement. Si le nombre de jeux etait de 10 et que tu ne participais pas par voie de consequence, je me demanderais quelles sont tes motivations...

L'important, ici, etant de noter que l'idee de l'augmentation etait ponctuelle, au vu de la duree de l'event.




> Mon backlog de 56 jeux me donne un choix maximal, et toute l'année pour les faire.  L'intérêt, c'est aussi de restreindre : puisque tu n'arrives pas à choisir dans ton bordel, on limite l'éventail à 5 jeux et on te donne juste un mois pour te sortir les doigts.


Surtout, on te choisit tes jeux et tu fais confiance a un canard pour te trouver une ou deux "pepites" (idealement). La restriction n'est qu'une voie de consequence.

Et, IMHO, beaucoup ici (moi y compris) ont un backlog BEAUCOUP plus important que le tien, et dans lequel il est difficile d'y voir clair. Donc la selection d'un canard peut etre salutaire (encore une fois, l'interet, aussi, de l'event).




> Quant au "but de l'event", en l'absence de récompense particulière (ou de punition ), je dirais que c'est surtout à chacun de déterminer son propre objectif. Je trouve sympa que le défi de base (un seul jeu) ne mette pas trop la pression, mais aussi que la "totale" ne soit pas démesurée. À 5 jeux, l'équilibre est satisfaisant.


En effet, tu as raison, a chacun de trouver son objectif. Cela depend de sa motivation pour participer a l'event, neanmoins l'idee n'a jamais ete de finir absolument tous ses jeux selectionnes. C'est un ideal, en presumant que tous les jeux plaisent, que la personne est le temps necessaire, etc. Si l'effet d'emulation de groupe, d'event ou autre t'amene a tout finir tant mieux, encore une fois, l'idee est de degrossir le backlog (meme en rayant des jeux de la liste en disant que ce sont des jeux que l'on ne jouera jamais).

Enfin, puisque tu as l'air d'avoir ta vision et de ne pas vouloir prendre de recul, encore une fois, je lancais l'idee d'augmenter d'un jeu pour une edition ponctuelle. Ca ne change pas grand chose en soi sauf pour ceux qui auraient du temps parce que, pas de vacances (comme moi), et ceux qui auraient un esprit de competition important (comme toi ?). Et si on remets les choses en perspective : on augmente de 50% la duree de l'event et si l'on augmentait d'un jeu, on obtiendrait (theoriquement) le "travail" de 20%.

Ce n'etait qu'une idee lancee en l'air et je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu en fais tout un foin, jusqu'a remettre en cause l'interet de l'event.  ::huh:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ahah !! C'est pourquoi je ne participerai pas à cet event


Mais bien sur ! L'excuse tout trouvee  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Mais pourquoi se fâcher tout rouge ? Je ne fais que discuter d'un changement _proposé_ (on peut donc discuter, non ?) qui ne m'emballe pas - mais je m'en remettrai - dans un esprit constructif qui regarde au-delà de mon propre intérêt (si, si). 5 jeux, 6 jeux, je les ferai certainement, sauf s'il y a d'ignobles daubes dans le tas (ce qui ne m'est pas encore arrivé... mais fatalement, en augmentant le nombre d'occurrences, tôt ou tard...  ::trollface:: ). À l'inverse, ceux qui en finissent 1 ou 0, c'est rarement par manque de choix.


Puisque tu m'as pris au pied de la lettre, je ne remettais pas en cause l'intérêt de l'event ou ma participation éventuelle - ça s'appelle un raisonnement par l'absurde. Je n'ai pas non plus besoin que tu essaies de m'expliquer l'intérêt _dans l'absolu_, une pente d'autant plus glissante si tu en changes à chaque paragraphe  ::P:  (c'est pour "dégrossir", ou pour trouver la "pépite" ? Parce qu'à une pépite par event, si on parle de centaines de jeux, tu vas pas dégrossir grand chose). Il n'y a pas d'intérêt intrinsèque ; simplement celui que chaque participant y accorde pour soi-même. Et l'aspect communautaire (sympathique) entretient une certaine ambiguïté entre un intérêt quantitatif (terminer collectivement un maximum de jeu, vas-y fais péter les stats) et qualitatif (avec la rédaction d'avis sur chaque jeu et, parfois, des discussions fertiles à leur sujet). Lecteur régulier du topic, tu sais pertinemment que je suis actif sur les deux tableaux, donc s'agissant de me décrédibiliser sur mon "esprit de compétition important" (non mais lol?????), tu seras gentil de t'abstenir. Je m'en tape de faire mieux ou moins bien que le canard de la mare d'à-côté, ordinairement je suis plutôt là à encourager et féliciter les autres donc bon... pas besoin d'aller vers des insinuations insultantes qui n'ont pas leur place ici. Tu veux 6 jeux, parfait, j'ai dit ce que j'en pensais, et ce n'est pas moi qui décide. Peace  :;):

----------


## Nono

5, 6, on s'en fiche. Le "deal" c'est d'en finir au moins 1.

----------


## Orkestra

Perso je suis sur la ligne de Frankymikey, et si l'envie me prenait d'aller titiller les mouches je dirais même plus qu''on n'a jamais eu à choisir parmi 5 jeux mais parmi 4 + 1 bonus (qui a parfois été une daube) ce qui est légèrement différent.  ::): 

Ceci étant, ça va être chaud pour moi cet été (sans être prof, ni riche !  ::lol:: ) mais je m'inscrirai de toute façon, je finirai peut-être bien un jeu ou deux et puis au pire, ça plombera les scores de mon équipe  ::trollface::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Personne n'a demandé mon avis, mais je vais le donner quand meme. A la base quand j'ai amené l'event sur CPC j'ai passé le nombre de la selection de 3 à 4 pour laisser un poil plus de choix aux canards parce que je voulais avoir des participants et que les regles ne soient pas trop strictes. C'est ensuite passé à 4 + 1 jeu bonus à theme et apparement maintenant vous en êtes parler de donner une liste de 6 jeux. 

Perso donner trop de choix tue l'esprit de l'event selon moi, qui justement consistait à donner une selection tres restrainte de jeu dans le backlog des autres pour entrainer une découverte plutot. Deja le fait qu'une part d'entre vous trie ses jeux avant l'event avec seulement les trucs qu'ils se sentent de jouer est un peu à l'encontre de l'idee de base. 

Mais bon, apres c'est plus moi qui organise, vous faites ce que vous voulez au final. Evitez juste de vous mettre sur la gueule et me faire regretter d'avoir créé le truc, ca serait cool.  :;):

----------


## Nono

Pour l'event de la Toussaint, je propose 2 jeux à finir en deux semaines.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pour l'event de la Toussaint, je propose 2 jeux à finir en deux semaines.


Et pour Noël un jeu à finir le 24  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement je partage l'avis d'Evil, trop de choix tue le truc surtout avec un pré-filtre fait avant.
L'idée de l'event c'est de finir des jeux qu'on aurait pas lancé sans l'event. ou au moins de les tester pour se rendre compte de si on aime ou pas.

----------


## Nono

Bah du coup, plus de choix de jeux te permet d'en tester plus ! :boucleinfinie:

De toute façon, tout le monde a sa petite idée sur la question. On peut en discuter, mais à partir du moment où on fait confiance à un gentil organisateur, il faut lui laisser la décision.
Je ne trouve pas que ça "tue" le truc, faut pas déconner non plus.

----------


## acdctabs

Prochain event : du 1er janvier au 31 décembre, tu dois finir un jeu de ton choix (mais tu peux aussi ne pas aller au bout si c'est trop dur).

----------


## Ymnargue

Hey je suis désolé si j'ai ramené des questions lourde sur le topic les gars.
Je suis arrivé comme un cheveux dans la soupe longtemps après les débats et j'ai donné mon avis alors que ça n'avait aucun intérêt de le faire.

En fait, je me demandais simplement pourquoi l'event ne commençait pas le 1er. Mais le 15 c'est bien aussi. Le système pas équipe et un nombre plus important de jeux, pour un event plus long, c'est très bien aussi.
Je remercie tout les canards qui ont débattu à l'époque et je remercie encore plus l'organisateur.

J'aime bien le principe des event. 
Honnêtement, depuis la fin de l'event, je me lance dans plus de jeux qu'avant.
Je jouais de façon monotone avant. Je ne touchais qu'aux mêmes jeux tout le temps.
Là je termine bientôt Bastion et je vais me lancer dans Undertale et Darkest Dungeon. Je n'aurais jamais fait ça avant l'event. Participer m'a redonner l'envie d'avoir envie. Merci !

----------


## Paradox

> Mais pourquoi se fâcher tout rouge ? Je ne fais que discuter d'un changement _proposé_ (on peut donc discuter, non ?) qui ne m'emballe pas - mais je m'en remettrai - dans un esprit constructif qui regarde au-delà de mon propre intérêt (si, si). 5 jeux, 6 jeux, je les ferai certainement, sauf s'il y a d'ignobles daubes dans le tas (ce qui ne m'est pas encore arrivé... mais fatalement, en augmentant le nombre d'occurrences, tôt ou tard... ). À l'inverse, ceux qui en finissent 1 ou 0, c'est rarement par manque de choix.
> 
> 
> Puisque tu m'as pris au pied de la lettre, je ne remettais pas en cause l'intérêt de l'event ou ma participation éventuelle - ça s'appelle un raisonnement par l'absurde. Je n'ai pas non plus besoin que tu essaies de m'expliquer l'intérêt _dans l'absolu_, une pente d'autant plus glissante si tu en changes à chaque paragraphe  (c'est pour "dégrossir", ou pour trouver la "pépite" ? Parce qu'à une pépite par event, si on parle de centaines de jeux, tu vas pas dégrossir grand chose). Il n'y a pas d'intérêt intrinsèque ; simplement celui que chaque participant y accorde pour soi-même. Et l'aspect communautaire (sympathique) entretient une certaine ambiguïté entre un intérêt quantitatif (terminer collectivement un maximum de jeu, vas-y fais péter les stats) et qualitatif (avec la rédaction d'avis sur chaque jeu et, parfois, des discussions fertiles à leur sujet). Lecteur régulier du topic, tu sais pertinemment que je suis actif sur les deux tableaux, donc s'agissant de me décrédibiliser sur mon "esprit de compétition important" (non mais lol?????), tu seras gentil de t'abstenir. Je m'en tape de faire mieux ou moins bien que le canard de la mare d'à-côté, ordinairement je suis plutôt là à encourager et féliciter les autres donc bon... pas besoin d'aller vers des insinuations insultantes qui n'ont pas leur place ici. Tu veux 6 jeux, parfait, j'ai dit ce que j'en pensais, et ce n'est pas moi qui décide. Peace


Je n'ai pas cherche ni te decribiliser, t'insulter, ou fait aucune insinuation (regarde le point d'interrogation), tu vois vraiment ce que tu veux voir.  :Facepalm: 

J'ai seulement essaye de te dire que tout ce que tu disais etait vrai dans un certain etat d'esprit, par exemple, un esprit de competition. Mais comme je l'ai dis (et toi aussi) precedemment, chacun voit dans l'event ce qu'il veut y voir. Ce qui ne veut neanmoins pas dire que c'est la "moyenne". Pour certains, 1 mois* pour 5 jeux (*: fonctionnement habituel, avant que tu t'epoumones, et tiens voila ton inhalateur, respire), c'est tres court, pour d'autres, c'est tres long ; en outre, en fonction de la selection avec laquelle on doit composer, meme avec de la motivation, on arrivera pas au bout parce qu'on accroche pas avec les jeux choisis. Et tout ca, ce n'est pas la realite, c'est une multitude de realites, meme si tu preferes ne voir que la tienne (oui la, je t'accuse d'un biais dans ta reflexion).

NDLR : Oui, ce dernier paragraphe est redige plus ou moins sur le meme ton que les tiens ; j'ai toujours espoir que tu comprennes le probleme... Peut-etre.  ::trollface:: 

Je me suis pas "fache tout rouge", comme tu dis, j'ai adopte la meme ton que toi ; tout simplement parce que tu fais des associations bancales et balance des affirmations peremptoires, sans une once d'objectivite, avec un point de vue changeant au gre des vents pour que ton "argument" reste valide. Tout ce que tu me reproches encore, si j'ai bien compris, malgre mon QI d'huitre.

Et, aussi debile puis-je etre, j'avais compris que tu essayais de faire un raisonnement par l'absurde mais, force est de constater qu'au dela de la 1e phrase, et bien, il n'y avait plus rien de ce raisonnement... Et la, on etait uniquement a la 1e phrase.  :;):  (Je te conseille fortement d'y rejeter un oeil c'est la que tu as commence a vriller)

Pour tout le reste, je ne vais pas chercher a repondre a nouveau, tu campes sur tes positions et provoque gratuitement au lieu d'essayer de convaincre ; si je te cites les biais cognitifs que ca met en evidence, tu vas encore hurler... Qui plus est, on en discuterait toujours pas et il y aurait toutes les chances que le meme fonctionnement se repete : je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un grand interet, ni pour toi ni moi, et encore moins ce topic que l'on discute (enfin fasse semblant, vu qu'il n'y pas de discussion).

Et, petit mot special : j'apprecie la petite touche d'appaisement quand tu trashes tout du long sans vergogne... "Vazy viens, blablabla, peace man". Tres, tres propre. Si tu veux de l'apaisement, comme pour ton raisonnement par l'absurde, suis les etapes, ca marchera mieux.  :;): 

Et desole si "je me fache encore tout rouge" (LOL) ou "je prend ca au pied de la lettre" (LOL).

J'arrete donc la le HS, desole pour les autres.

----------


## Hyeud

Je viens de me faire l'intégrale de Dallas, c'était moins chiant que les 3 dernières pages de ce topic.

----------


## Nono

> Je n'ai pas cherche ni te decribiliser, t'insulter, ou fait aucune insinuation (regarde le point d'interrogation), tu vois vraiment ce que tu veux voir.


Cette phrase sonne un peu comme "J'ai été correct, c'est toi qui est con comme un balai".

----------


## Flad

On s'inscrit quand ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

...

----------


## MonsieurLuge

De toute manière les contraintes imposées par l'événement sont ce qu'elles sont.
Si on n'y adhère pas, on ne participe pas.
Si on ne comprends pas l'intérêt dudit événement, on ne participe pas.

Et si vous avez des comptes à régler -> message privé.

----------


## Swordy

Bien le bonjour ! Je voulais savoir, j'ai fait ma demande pour intégrer le groupe steam de BLAEO pour y avoir accès pour le prochain évent, mais je n'ai pas été toujours validé. Est-ce normal ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bien le bonjour ! Je voulais savoir, j'ai fait ma demande pour intégrer le groupe steam de BLAEO pour y avoir accès pour le prochain évent, mais je n'ai pas été toujours validé. Est-ce normal ?


Pas fait moi-même car je trouvais la procédure un peu lourdingue, mais d'après les retours, ça prend parfois du temps. Par contre, ce n'est absolument pas obligatoire pour participer à l'event.

----------


## Swordy

Oh d'accord ! C'est vrai qu'en soit seul le plugin est nécessaire et l'inscription du dit site pour y participer est nécessaire, c'est ça ? 

J'ai fait la demande de groupe, il y a environ deux semaines je crois. 

En tout cas merci pour la réponse  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quel plugin ? Oui, il suffit de s'inscrire sur le *site de l'event* (quand tu veux), puis à l'event lui-même (sur le site, à partir de début juillet). 

BLAEO est juste un outil que certains trouvent plus pratique pour gérer des grandes listes de jeux.

----------


## Akodo

Perso j'ai réalisé un truc récemment, notamment avec mon backlog. Parfois, au bout de quelques heures de jeu, je me lasse, et je me rends compte que en gros que le jeu n'a plus rien à m'offrir. Alors je ne le finis pas, mais vu que j'en ai fait le tour, je considère que son cas est réglé.
Quand j'y pense, le premier jeu pour lequel ça me l'a fait c'était Don't Starve. J'y ai joué de façon passionnée pendant 2-3 jours. Puis j'ai survécu à mon premier long hiver, et là, impossible de me motiver à continuer une partie. Pas terminé donc, mais j'ai vu le jeu, je m'y suis amusé, l'aventure est terminée. Plus récemment c'était Moonlighter. J'ai adoré le début, mais au bout de 3-4h, ça tournait quand même vachement en rond. Alors au placard, un petit let's play pour voir ce que j'ai raté (pas grand chose apparemment, mais quelles musiques !) et voilà.

----------


## Swordy

D'accord frankymikey je comprends parfaitement maintenant, désolé ! Je parlais du plugin Enhanced Steam.

----------


## madgic

Work in progress (surtout pour les couleurs  ::ninja::  ) :



J'ai mis des équipes pour le précédent event, en local pour tester, comment l'équipe 1 se prend la misère  ::siffle::  

Sinon les admins pourront générer les équipes (de 2 à 5 équipes), quand l'event sera commencé. Ils peuvent changer une personne d'équipes ou en attribuer une à quelqu'un qui vient juste d'arrivé dans l'event. Une équipe peut avoir 1 personne de plus que l'autre équipe.

----------


## madgic

Vous pouvez vous inscrire pour l'event de cet été  :;): 




> Bienvenue au grand event de l'été où deux équipes s’affronteront pour être la meilleure et finir plus de jeux que l'équipe adverse.
> 
> Les dates :
> *Inscription* : du 1 au 15 juillet*Choix des jeux* : du 16 au 17 juillet*Constitution des équipes* : quand tout le monde aura ses jeux*Concours* : du 16 juillet au 2 septembre
> Si vous ne pouvez pas être là pour le début du concours pour choisir les jeux, dîtes le nous (via le forum, un mp...) et quelqu'un d'autre choisira les jeux à votre place.
> 
> La thème n'a pas encore été choisi. 
> 
> Bon event

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ouais !  ::lol::

----------


## Cannes

Je suis inscrit  ::lol::

----------


## Kulfy

Comptez-moi dedans !  ::lol::

----------


## madgic

Déjà 10 inscrits  :;): 

Et je précise que j'ai mis 6 jeux...

----------


## Ymnargue

J'en suis !

----------


## Orkestra

Je suis inscrit plus pour l'ambiance qu'autre chose parce que je sais d'ores et déjà que je vais faire baisser les stats de mon équipe !  :Rock:

----------


## ajcrou

Inscrit aussi (je serais par contre probablement absent une dizaine de jours fin juillet).

----------


## Supergounou

> Je suis inscrit plus pour l'ambiance qu'autre chose parce que je sais d'ores et déjà que je vais faire baisser les stats de mon équipe !


Pareil  :^_^: 

D'autant que je me suis lancé hier dans GTA5.

----------


## Nono

Inscrit aussi. En sachant que je vais passer les deux tiers de mes vacances loin d'un ordi... Mais j'attends vos idées neuves quand je serai devant !

----------


## Akodo

> Pareil 
> 
> D'autant que je me suis lancé hier dans GTA5.


T'es mon multi caché non ? Tu joues aux même jeux que moi, et j'ai pas encore fait GTA5 mais ça ne saurait tarder.  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Chut, ça va finir par se voir que tu/je es/suis schizophrène.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Allez, je m'inscris aussi, ça va me motiver à finir quelques jeux j'espère !

EDIT: finalement non, ça commence pile quand je pars en congés, ça sera pour la prochaine fois !

----------


## Swordy

Je m'inscrit de même, content d'être parmi vous pour ma toute première fois dans cet évent ! :D

----------


## Hyeud

Bienvenue  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> EDIT: finalement non, ça commence pile quand je pars en congés, ça sera pour la prochaine fois !


Mais heuuu c'est fait pour que t'aies le temps au retour aussi. Tu pars jusqu'au 31 août ?  ::'(:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je pars du 23/07 au 12/08, donc oui en effet il me restera un peu de temps pour finir au moins 1 jeu. OK j'en suis !

----------


## sebarnolds

Je confirme que je ne participerai pas. J'ai pas eu le temps de jouer assez aux jeux qui m'intéressent dans mon backlog ces dernières semaines. Et je ne serai pas assez présent sur l'été.

----------


## Nono

Pour le choix des jeux le 16 et 17 juillet, ça va être chaud patate parce que je vais être pas mal occupé. Je suis désolé d'avance si je ne remplis pas mon rôle avant le 18.

----------


## RomTaka

Des regrets pour moi aussi, mais après mûre réflexion, ce sera le premier event du backlog auquel je ne participerai pas, malgré la bonne idée des équipes.

Je suis absent à partir de mi-juillet pour 3 semaines, ce qui veut dire que primo, je ne pourrai pas sélectionner les jeux de mon binôme (alors que c'est l'un des plaisirs du truc) et deuxio, il ne me restera pas tant de temps que ça en août pour jouer aux jeux assignés.
Plus secondairement : tertio, je n'aime pas l'idée de passer à 6 jeux et quarto, je pourrai au moins me consacrer un peu à mon backlog tout seul dans mon coin (j'ai plein de jeux qui me font envie, donc la motivation de l'event du backlog est moins nécessaire, non ?).

Cela dit, comme je m'en voudrais de ne pas du tout contribuer, je suggère pour les noms des équipes les Pudduks contre les Pan Dan Tag.  ::P:

----------


## Galgu

Inscrit ! jai bien 2 semaines de vacances loin d'internet mais rien d'insurmontable jusqu'au 2 septembre.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Bon ça y est j'ai sauté le pas : inscription au site fait, les profils Steam et Gog ainsi qu'un Google Doc listant mes jeux sur support physique (PC et consoles) saisi dans le profil, me reste plus que le code de validation et c'est parti !  :Halmet:

----------


## Supergounou

Bravo à tous les nouveaux arrivants  ::):

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Bon ça y est je suis inscrit, viendez, je suis prêt !

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Je ne peux pas saisir de jeux car il n'y a pas d'event en cours. Vous avez fait comment ?

----------


## madgic

> Je ne peux pas saisir de jeux car il n'y a pas d'event en cours. Vous avez fait comment ?


On a pas fait  ::ninja:: 

Pour l'instant c'est juste les inscriptions, le choix des jeux se fait quand le concours commence (le 16).

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Ok. J'avais mal compris les posts précédents ^^

----------


## Tamno

Je me suis inscrit mais je serai pas là au moment du choix des jeux. Une solution pour pas que mon binôme se retrouve sans jeux ?

----------


## Orkestra

Quelqu'un sera désigné (ou volontaire) pour s'en occuper à ta place.
Mais même question, je ne serai pas là au moment du début de l'event, ça serait peut-être bien de pouvoir l'indiquer quelque part pour qu'on n'attende pas plusieurs jours avant de choisir des jeux à ma place, non ?
(Remarque, on peut l'écrire dans le profil j'imagine)

----------


## madgic

Ou envoyez un message aux admins comme ça quand l'event commencera, on regardera les messages et on sera facilement qui sera pas là.

Pour envoyer un message aux admins, allez sur votre profil > envoyer un message et ne mettez pas de destinataires.

Sinon des volontaires pour remplacer les absents ? Ca peut même être des personnes qui ne se sont pas inscrites à l'event...

----------


## Supergounou

> ça serait peut-être bien de pouvoir l'indiquer quelque part pour qu'on n'attende pas plusieurs jours avant de choisir des jeux à ma place, non ?


Faisons une liste  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Ou envoyez un message aux admins comme ça quand l'event commencera, on regardera les messages et on sera facilement qui sera pas là.
> 
> Pour envoyer un message aux admins, allez sur votre profil > envoyer un message et ne mettez pas de destinataires.
> 
> Sinon des volontaires pour remplacer les absents ? Ca peut même être des personnes qui ne se sont pas inscrites à l'event...


Je veux bien donner les jeux aux candidats moi.
Sachant que je vais faire l'impasse sur cet event finalement, y aura pas de parti pris.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je suis toujours volontaire.  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

Pareil, si jamais il manque du monde.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Je suis volontaire, chef !

----------


## Kaede

Hum, ça marche chez vous, l'export ITAD du playtime des jeux  ?
J'ai bien coché "update playtime if possible" et màj mon profil Steam comme il faut avant import.
Pas que ce soit bien gênant au pire, je peux exporter (mais pas UPlay ni Origin...) via Playnite, et ma liste globale de jeux, tout comme mon backlog, ont peu bougé dans l'absolu, m'enfin...

edit : faute de mieux, j'ai créé un bug report...

----------


## Akodo

Je me suis inscrit sur le site, depuis j'ai ce message :




> Pour s'assurer que c'est bien vous entre le forum et le site et éviter les petits malins qui prennent le pseudo des autres.
> 
> Veuillez patienter le temps qu'un admin vous envoie le code par mp sur le forum.

----------


## Orkestra

Je viens de t'envoyer le code pour valider ton inscription  ::):

----------


## Kaede

Inscrit, et liste de jeux mise à jour  ::):

----------


## Akodo

Inscrit, et c'est déjà pas mal.  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

Je viens de mettre ma liste de jeux (sous forme d'un Google Sheets) à jours.

NB : je serais absent entre le 22 et le 31 juillet.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Bonjour, je me suis inscrite sur le site web mais je n'ai pas reçu le mail de confirmation. Serait-il possible d'activer mon compte ? (même pseudo que sur le forum). Merci  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai l'impression qu'on a un petit peu moins de monde que sur les précédentes éditions pour l'instant. 30 participants ça reste honnête, mais n'hésitez pas à faire un peu de pub autour de vous si vous pensez pouvoir motiver des gens.  ::):

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Petite question : dans les instructions de la première page, il est écrit que notre binome devra choisir "4 jeux de votre backlog Steam", or dans le site de l'event il y a aussi les liens pour les profils gog, du coup est-ce qu'on est limité aux seuls jeux de Steam ou bien on peut aussi prendre des jeux des bibliothèques gog, origin, uplay, sur support physique... ?
Autre question : on ne doit prendre que des jeux PC, ou bien des jeux console ça compte aussi ?

----------


## jopopoe

Sur l'avant-dernier event on m'avait dit que si je faisais la liste moi-même je pouvais inclure des jeux de n'importe quelle source, même console, et sur le dernier event j'ai remplacé Beyond Good & Evil PC par Beyond Good & Evil HD sur 360 pour pas me prendre la tête avec des bugs.

Donc pour moi on est pas du tout limité à Steam, mais bon je suis pas organisateur alors je dis peut-être n’importe quoi !

----------


## Supergounou

C'est bien ça, il n'y a aucune restriction, le tout c'est d'avoir une liste lisible.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

OK, merci pour ces précisions !  :;): 




> j'ai remplacé Beyond Good & Evil PC par Beyond Good & Evil HD sur 360 pour pas me prendre la tête avec des bugs.


Ah bah justement j'ai moi aussi le jeu sur les deux supports (PC et 360), il y a des problèmes avec la version PC ?

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est bien ça, il n'y a aucune restriction, le tout c'est d'avoir une liste lisible.


Exactement. Le bouzin a bien évolué depuis la création du topic, va falloir que j'actualise un peu la liste des règles de base.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

::o:  C'est donc de ce topic que je m'étais désabonné par mégarde  :Facepalm:

----------


## ajcrou

Question (idiote), le choix des jeux pour le binôme se fera quand ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il n'y a pas de questions idiotes.  ::):  Du 16 au 17, prévenir les admins en cas d'absence.

----------


## Flad

Je réitère ma proposition de donné les jeux en substitution des absents.

----------


## jopopoe

> Ah bah justement j'ai moi aussi le jeu sur les deux supports (PC et 360), il y a des problèmes avec la version PC ?



Le début de ce topic m'avait fait peur : 

https://www.bgemyth.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1446

Mais en vrai la version HD est loin d'être parfaite, comme le précise la suite du topic (que je n'ai pas lu avant d'acheter la version 360  :Emo:  ).

Du coup ça serait à refaire je pense que je me ferais la version Gamecube, qui est de loin la plus propre. Voici une vidéo qui compare les différentes versions, au cas où tu la rates dans le topic que je t'ai mis plus haut : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VmX_xUwQIU 

Bon après j'ai terminé la HD sur 360 sans trop de problèmes hein, mais il est vrai que la caméra me les a brisé menu quelques fois quand même.

Désolé pour la digression  ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

Bon ça a peut-être été dit mais je vois pas où on met notre liste de jeux sur le site de l'event. Donc ce sera une liste pour moi :




> Adventures of Shuggy
> Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
> Alpha Protocol
> Antichamber
> Bioshock Infinite
> Bit Dungeon 2
> Cryptark
> Darkest Dungeon
> Deus Ex : Human Revolution
> ...

----------


## Nono

> Ah bah justement j'ai moi aussi le jeu sur les deux supports (PC et 360), il y a des problèmes avec la version PC ?


Il peut y avoir plein de problème (désynchro audio, support écran large, etc.), et tout est patchable : https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Beyond...l#Issues_fixed
Mais c'est potentiellement chiant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon ça a peut-être été dit mais je vois pas où on met notre liste de jeux sur le site de l'event. Donc ce sera une liste pour moi :


Du coup, tu peux peut-être metre le lien vers ce post dans "Gestion du profil" >>> "Autre URL" du site :

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Bon ça a peut-être été dit mais je vois pas où on met notre liste de jeux sur le site de l'event. Donc ce sera une liste pour moi :


Dans la page de ton profil, tu as une zone de texte pour mettre le lien vers ton profil Steam, et une autre pour mettre le lien vers ton profil gog.
Pour le reste perso j'ai mis un lien vers un google sheet dans la troisième zone de texte.




> Il peut y avoir plein de problème (désynchro audio, support écran large, etc.), et tout est patchable : https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Beyond...l#Issues_fixed
> Mais c'est potentiellement chiant.


Ah oui, ça a l'air un peu chiant.

----------


## madgic

J'attend minuit pour lancer l'event.

Sinon j'ai choisis le thème !




> Puisque qu'il ne faut continuer à faire travailler son cerveau pendant les vacances *le thème de cet event est : jeux de logique*. Il faudra donc essayer autant que possible que l'un des 6 jeux corresponde à ce thème.


Je suis sur que dans votre backlog vous avez un Limbo, un Portal ou un Hexcells qui traînent  ::):

----------


## madgic

Le concours est lancé.

Au niveau des absences :
Flad choisira les jeux pour AttilaLeHein à la place de Orkestra.
frankymikey choisira mes jeux à la place de Nono.
Supergounou choisiraa les jeux pour Rouxbarbe à la place de Tamno.

Bon event  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ouaiiis !  ::lol:: 

Dis-moi, le draw c'est vraiment au hasard ? Si oui c'est assez fou que je sois tombé sur Biscuit (et réciproquement), surtout que...  ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

> Supergounou choisiraa les jeux pour Rouxbarbe à la place de Tamno.


Je m'occupe de ça ce soir  :;):

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Cool !

Du coup, on met où la liste des jeux ?

----------


## Kaede

Je comprends pas ce qui est pas clair pour toi ?
Sur le site, dans "Profil" tu indiques tes jeux, dans "Choisir jeux" tu choisis les jeux des autres  :;): 
Si les choix de menu ne sont pas là, c'est qu'il y a un délai ou un problème.

----------


## Flad

> Le concours est lancé.
> 
> Au niveau des absences :
> Flad choisira les jeux pour AttilaLeHein à la place de Orkestra.


Je fais ça ce soir si j'oublie pas  ::ninja::

----------


## darkvador

::lol::  je suis le premier a indiqué mes jeux choisi ici, donc voiçi mes jeux pour jopopoe 

*Life is strange*  car je viens de le finir et que j'ai vraiment adoré 14 heures d'après HowLongToBeat

*Omikron - The Nomad Soul*  c'est une vieillerie mais aussi une super expérience (à l'époque) par contre j'ai peur qu'il ai très mal vieilli 10h30 pour le finir

*Superhot* car il est court et parait il très bon et que je me dit toujours qu'il faudrait que je le lance 2h de jeu

*Renegade Ops*  car je l'ai fait pour le dernier event et que j'ai passé un bon moment 4h30 de jeu

*DOOM(2016)*  car tu as l'air de bien aimé les FPS

*Tetrobot and CO.* car quand je l'ai vu dans ta liste je me suis tout de suite dit qu'il devait sagir d'un jeu de logique

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Du coup, je me dois de lister les jeux de mon backlog (je n'ai pas trouvé où le faire), et choisir une liste de jeux pour mon binôme via sa biblio Steam, en devinant quoi prendre dedans ?
Je vais essayer de filtrer ma liste ce soir ; je ne pensais pas que ça se passait comme ça  :Emo:

----------


## Ymnargue

_Pour Akodo..
_


De la logique.. De la logique qu'ils disaient..

Déjà quand j'étais espion, il me fallait de la logique et des patchs pour devenir très bon. L'*Alpha Protoco*l de la logique, voilà comment on m'appelait. 

Alors j'ai changé. J'ai décidé de tuer des boss aux patterns différents dans une ambiance dépouillée. Je ressentais une profonde *Furi* en moi. Et elle s'est finalement apaisée. 

Enfin... Apaisée.. Je me suis tout de même réveillé alors que j'étais devenu un squelette. C'est étrange comme sensation. Le vent souffle entre mes côtés. Pisser ? Ce n'est plus qu'un souvenir. Ah et puis je parle espagnol maintenant. Pourquoi ? Pourquoi cette partie de ma vie s'appelle *Grim Fandango* ? Probablement une question de logique..

Tiens quelques années après, j'ai eu la "chance" de me retrouver en Russie. On m' avait dit que ce serait un voyage initiatique. Que ceux qui l'ont dit meurent avec leurs yeux qui sortent par leur cul en vomissant du sang vert. En plus faut porter un masque dans les *Metro 2033*..
Ce pays est un cauchemard. Je n'ai pas envie d'en dire plus. Je ne veux plus en parler. 

Mes enfants ont dessiné la suite de mon histoire. Elle est encore plus dans le future et me redonne un rôle d'enquêteur. C'est plus reposant que la Russie. Je commence tout de même à me poser une question : c'est vraiment possible de vivre une vie telle que la mienne ? Est-ce donc ça, la logique ? Ne serais-je pas piégé dans le *Technobabylon* ? What is the Matrix? 

Alors là, ok, ok, on se fou de ma tronche en fait. Me voilà Picte et - c'est encore plus troublant - femme. Faudrait arrêter de me prendre pour un jambon. Une voix n'a de cesse de me répéter " * Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*  ". Comment est-il possible que je sois une machine à tuer préhistorique après avoir enquêté dans le futur ? Et puis il s'est passé quoi dans cette caverne ? Qui suis-je ? Suis-je quoi que ce soit ? Pourquoi cette voix me communique le titre d'un jeu vidéo en anglais dans la tête ? 


De la logique.. De la logique qu'ils disaient..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Désolé si il y a des fautes. Je ne peux pas relire et je fais ce depuis mon téléphone, pas de PC jusqu'à mercredi.

----------


## jopopoe

> je suis le premier a indiqué mes jeux choisi ici, donc voiçi mes jeux pour jopopoe


Olalah merci pour cette liste, y'a plein de trucs qui me font envie  :Vibre: 



Ma liste pour Cannes :

(D'habitude je propose au maximum des jeux auxquels j'ai joué moi-même et que j'ai apprécié, mais là j'ai pas vraiment pu  ::ninja::  )

*Antichamber* pour la logique. Je m'y suis arraché les cheveux lors d'un event précédent, alors bon courage ! _5-7 heures_

*Furi*.  En voilà un jeu qu'il a l'air bien (et beau !). _5-6 heures_

*Retour vers le futur, le jeu*. J'ai prévu de me le faire bientôt, alors tu vas me servir de cobaye  ::P:  _12-14 heures_

*Shadow Warrior* : alors ça ça a l'air cool (et gore) comme jeu ! _12-15 heures
_
*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* : J'espère que tu aimes marcher ! _4 heures_

*Tomb Raider* : Les retours sont partagés sur celui-là. Tu me diras ce que tu en as pensé. _11-15 heures_

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Warning: j'ai pas pris le temps de mettre ma liste de jeux à jour  :Facepalm: 

Je regarde ça ce midi ainsi que la liste pour Makusu22

----------


## darkvador

> Olalah merci pour cette liste, y'a plein de trucs qui me font envie


Je suis content que la liste te plaise.

Bon jeu à toi et à tout les autres aussi

----------


## doggy d

Mes jeux pour Chiff :

- VVVVVV : durée de vie la plus basse (entre 1 et 2h), gameplay original, musique fantastique, graphisme coloré, difficulté au rendez-vous mais les checkpoints sont si fréquents que ce n'est jamais frustrant.

- Spec Ops : The Line : un bon tps militaire de prime abord, mais surtout unique et marquant en termes de scénario, de thème et d'ambiance (entre 6 et 8h de jeu).

- Enslaved : Odyssey to the West : jeu d'action-plateforme, coup de coeur pour son duo de personnages mémorables et son monde post-post-apocalyptique (la nature à repris ses droits) vraiment bien retranscrit (+/- 10h de jeu).

- Lone Survivor : Silent Hill 2 en 2d et pixel art, tout est dit... (+/- 4h de jeu)

- Dead Space : Une ambiance horrifique et oppressive unique et mémorable... (+/- 12h).

- World of Goo : jeux de logique (thème de l'event) rafraîchissant, avec une direction artistique très réussie et une musique fantastique (+/- 7h de jeu).

----------


## Kulfy

Je m'occupe de ton cas ce soir Swordy !  :;): 

Tu n'as pas fait de liste, je peux prendre n'importe quel jeu dans ton backlog ? 
Je demande car t'as toute une palanquée de jeux à une ou deux heures de jeu, est-ce que je peux aussi piocher dedans ou je ne regarde que ceux que tu n'as jamais lancé ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Choisis dès le coup d'envoi la nuit dernière, mais je ne voulais pas monopoliser le topic en me parlant à moi-même.  ::unsure:: 

Pour madgicsysteme :




> Six jeux plus tard, voilà notre madgic habillé pour l'été ! De la logique, je t'en propose avec *Back to Bed*, un jeu de puzzle plutôt casual et onirique, qui se boucle rapidement entre deux insomnies et qui m'avait laissé un bon souvenir. Il t'en faudra sans doute aussi une bonne dose (de logique) pour venir à bout d'*Event[0]*, qui - d'après ce que j'ai compris - te mettra aux prises avec une IA quelque peu capricieuse, unique espoir mais également obstacle principal à un retour sur terre.
> 
> Pour s'aérer la tête, rien de tel que *Botanicula*, mon Amanita préféré : du pointe et clique muet, musical et mignon comme tout, à savourer le sourire aux lèvres.
> 
> Repartons à l'aventure avec *Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight*, un efficace condensé de metroidvania qui, outre ses mécaniques, a pour lui son pixel art charmant et son ambiance très réussie. Tagué "metroidvania" également, *SteamWorld Dig* est un inclassable qui vaut le détour pour son décor Western et son gameplay unique, axé sur l'exploration souterraine.
> 
> Et puisqu'il en fallait six, concluons cette sélection avec *Kentucky Route Zero* - que je ne connais pas, mais le titre sonne plutôt classe et les critiques sont excellentes.



Et pour Biscuitkzh  ::lol:: 




> Bienvenue à l'event du backlog ! Qu'est-ce que je vous sers ?
> 
> Un menu six jeux ? C'est parti. Pour le thème "logique", je propose *DEADBOLT* : dans la peau d'un tueur à gages grimé en faucheuse, la résolution de chaque tableau demandera non seulement une exécution précise, mais surtout une planification méticuleuse. L'ambiance film noir est très réussie, j'ai rarement vu du pixel art aussi stylé.
> 
> Et il nous en reste 5 ! Commençons déjà par *To The Moon*, un classique encensé par la critique qui devrait tout avoir pour te plaire... de même - mais dans un autre genre - que *Dishonored*, à peine moins ancien (six ans, déjà). On n'avancera pas davantage dans le temps avec *Day of the Tentacle Remastered*, puisque l'original date de... 1993 ! Mais ce - cultissime - classique du jeu d'aventure devrait avoir des arguments à même de séduire une fan de Grim Fandango, que l'on doit au même studio.
> 
> Quittons à présent les remakes pour les reboots : je veux bien sûr te proposer *DOOM*, un gros FPS-qui-tâche comme on n'en fait presque plus, et qui t'a déjà trop longtemps attendu. À toi le shotgun, le BFG 9000 et les glory kills.
> 
> Et puisque tel est le privilège du sélectionneur (comme dirait Didier), j'achève ce florilège avec un coup de coeur personnel : *Celeste*. C'est frais, c'est mignon et ça va te dégourdir du gamepad. Atteindras-tu le sommet ? À toi de voir, mais le voyage en vaut la peine.


Bon jeu à tous.  :B):

----------


## machiavel24

Pour *darkvador* :
*
A Story about my Uncle :*  J'ai adoré la ballade même si courte.

*Back to Bed :*  Un jeu de logique original que je n'ai pas encore fini.

*DmC Devil May Cry :* Adorateur du premier et du trois, j'ai chié dessus à son annonce jusqu'à le faire. Excellent jeu même si plutôt facile en normal.
*
Oddworld : New'n'tasty :*  Excellent remake du non moins excellent Oddworld : l'Odyssée d'Abe.

*Ryse : Son of Rome* : Beau à pleurer malgré des clones encore plus présents que dans le premier The Witcher. Court et défoulant.

*Styx : Master of Shadows :* Infiltration et jeu qui m'a toujours attiré donc l'occase d'y jouer par procuration  ::P: .

J'espère avoir suffisamment varié les genres pour que tu t'y retrouves  :;): .


P.S. : J'ai mis mon google doc à jour pour celui ou celle qui doit choisir mes jeux.

----------


## La Chouette

> Du coup, je me dois de lister les jeux de mon backlog (je n'ai pas trouvé où le faire), et choisir une liste de jeux pour mon binôme via sa biblio Steam, en devinant quoi prendre dedans ?
> Je vais essayer de filtrer ma liste ce soir ; je ne pensais pas que ça se passait comme ça


C'est bien la peine de dire de faire une liste à l'avance  :tired: 

Dans le pire des cas, tu peux juste m'accepter en ami sur Steam, et je piocherai dans les jeux à 0 minutes, mais ça exclut tous les jeux lancés pour les cartes ou juste essayés pendant 5 minutes.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Ma liste sera simple à faire, rassure toi. C'est pour mon binôme que j'ai quelques inquiétudes ; il a quand même +600 jeux.
Du coup, je ne sais toujours pas où lister mes jeux ; pourquoi cette question essentielle n'a toujours pas de réponse ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Ma liste sera simple à faire, rassure toi. C'est pour mon binôme que j'ai quelques inquiétudes ; il a quand même +600 jeux.
> Du coup, je ne sais toujours pas où lister mes jeux ; pourquoi cette question essentielle n'a toujours pas de réponse ?


L'OP recommande BLAEO, qui est utilisé par beaucoup et pour lequel il y a un champ dans le profil (mais il est un peu tard pour ça pour cet event), mais tu as aussi un champ Autre url dans lequel tu peux caser un lien vers un Google Doc ou un Pastebin ou n'importe quoi qui mène à ta liste.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ma liste sera simple à faire, rassure toi. C'est pour mon binôme que j'ai quelques inquiétudes ; il a quand même +600 jeux.
> Du coup, je ne sais toujours pas où lister mes jeux ; pourquoi cette question essentielle n'a toujours pas de réponse ?


Tu mets la liste où tu veux, dans le format que tu préfères (fichier texte, spreadsheet, Google docs, post dans le topic, BLAEO, etc.). L'essentiel est d'avoir *un lien* où retrouver facilement cette liste.

Et le lien, tu le mets dans ton profil, section "autre URL", avec précisions éventuelles dans la case prévue à cet effet. D'autres questions ?

----------


## tibur

C'est valide de donner un objectif pour un jeu sans fin? Du genre atterrir sur la Mun dans Kerbal Space Program? C'est un peu dommage de pas pouvoir conseiller une perle comme KSP si quelqu'un l'a dans sa liste.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Tu mets la liste où tu veux, dans le format que tu préfères (fichier texte, spreadsheet, Google docs, post dans le topic, BLAEO, etc.). L'essentiel est d'avoir *un lien* où retrouver facilement cette liste.
> 
> Et le lien, tu le mets dans ton profil, section "autre URL", avec précisions éventuelles dans la case prévue à cet effet. D'autres questions ?


Vu que je n'ai toujours pas été accepté dans le groupe BLAEO, je vais copier les titres que j'ai pas encore fait/finit sur Steam dans le Google Docs ce soir. (heureusement que je mets tous les jeux finis dans une catégorie à part)

----------


## madgic

> Ma liste sera simple à faire, rassure toi. C'est pour mon binôme que j'ai quelques inquiétudes ; il a quand même +600 jeux.
> Du coup, je ne sais toujours pas où lister mes jeux ; pourquoi cette question essentielle n'a toujours pas de réponse ?


Moi j'aime bien faire ça justement, se perdre dans la liste de jeu et y dénicher les pépites.




> Dis-moi, le draw c'est vraiment au hasard ? Si oui c'est assez fou que je sois tombé sur Biscuit (et réciproquement), surtout que...


Totalement au hasard. Tellement qu'on peut être son binôme. Dans ce cas le site refait les groupes jusqu'à ce que ce ne soit plus le cas.




> Six jeux plus tard, voilà notre madgic habillé pour l'été ! De la logique, je t'en propose avec Back to Bed, un jeu de puzzle plutôt casual et onirique, qui se boucle rapidement entre deux insomnies et qui m'avait laissé un bon souvenir. Il t'en faudra sans doute aussi une bonne dose (de logique) pour venir à bout d'Event[0], qui - d'après ce que j'ai compris - te mettra aux prises avec une IA quelque peu capricieuse, unique espoir mais également obstacle principal à un retour sur terre.
> 
> Pour s'aérer la tête, rien de tel que Botanicula, mon Amanita préféré : du pointe et clique muet, musical et mignon comme tout, à savourer le sourire aux lèvres.
> 
> Repartons à l'aventure avec Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight, un efficace condensé de metroidvania qui, outre ses mécaniques, a pour lui son pixel art charmant et son ambiance très réussie. Tagué "metroidvania" également, SteamWorld Dig est un inclassable qui vaut le détour pour son décor Western et son gameplay unique, axé sur l'exploration souterraine.
> 
> Et puisqu'il en fallait six, concluons cette sélection avec Kentucky Route Zero - que je ne connais pas, mais le titre sonne plutôt classe et les critiques sont excellentes.


Merci pour la liste de très grande qualité  :;): 




> C'est valide de donner un objectif pour un jeu sans fin? Du genre atterrir sur la Mun dans Kerbal Space Program? C'est un peu dommage de pas pouvoir conseiller une perle comme KSP si quelqu'un l'a dans sa liste.


Oui mais il ne faut que ça prenne 50 heures  :;):

----------


## MonsieurLuge

> Moi j'aime bien faire ça justement, se perdre dans la liste de jeu et y dénicher les pépites.


Ok avec ça aussi ^^ Mais je manque cruellement de dispo (tu as du le remarquer avec ma présence sur GitLab...).

En tout cas, merci à tous pour les éclaircissements concernant la liste des jeux.

----------


## darkvador

> Pour *darkvador* :
> *
> A Story about my Uncle :*  J'ai adoré la ballade même si courte.
> 
> *Back to Bed :*  Un jeu de logique original que je n'ai pas encore fini.
> 
> *DmC Devil May Cry :* Adorateur du premier et du trois, j'ai chié dessus à son annonce jusqu'à le faire. Excellent jeu même si plutôt facile en normal.
> *
> Oddworld : New'n'tasty :*  Excellent remake du non moins excellent Oddworld : l'Odyssée d'Abe.
> ...


Merci pour cette super liste très variée. Il ne reste plus qu'a jouer maintenant  :;):

----------


## Galgu

Pour Mr Slowhands :

Y'avait vraiment plein de bons jeux dans ton backlog !! Je t'ai donc choisi 6 jeux que je peux recommander personnellement.

*VVVVVV* - 3H - Plateforme - Dans mon Top 3 de tous les temps. Minimaliste mais très bien réalisé, et cette BO <3

*SteamWorld Dig* - 5H Plateforme Steampunk - Excellent petit jeu d'action. Son seul défaut est d'être un peu court.

*Day of the Tentacle Remastered* - 5H - point'n'click - Déjanté et délicieux. Il n'a pas pris une ride.

*Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition*  - 6H - Action Metroidvania - Très bien réalisé dans un monde original

*BioShock Remastered* - 12H - FPS - Horreur - On change d'ambiance pour varier un peu la liste.

*Portal* - 3H - puzzle - Jeu de l'event. Culte, super BO, superbe ambiance. J'encourage fortement d'enchainer avec le 2 si tu as le temps cet été.

bon jeu !

PS: ton compte GOG est en "private" je n'ai pas pu voir tes jeux sur cette plateforme. A changer pour la prochaine fois ?

----------


## Ymnargue

> PS: ton compte GOG est en "private" je n'ai pas pu voir tes jeux sur cette plateforme. A changer pour la prochaine fois ?


Merci pour la liste  ::):  
Je ne savais pour le profile GOG..mais du coup, je ne vois pas non plus comment changer ça. Je ne vois aucune option dans ce sens sur le profile. Quelqu'un a une idée ?

----------


## madgic

> Merci pour la liste  
> Je ne savais pour le profile GOG..mais du coup, je ne vois pas non plus comment changer ça. Je ne vois aucune option dans ce sens sur le profile. Quelqu'un a une idée ?


Tu peux configurer la visibilité de ta liste de jeux dans confidentialité et paramètres > confidentialité  :;):

----------


## Ymnargue

> Tu peux configurer la visibilité de ta liste de jeux dans confidentialité et paramètres > confidentialité


Ahh merci c'est réglé du coup  ::):  
Ce sera utile pour la prochaine fois  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

Je propose la liste suivante pour NFafa.

En espérant que la proposition conviendra, honnêtement beaucoup de jeux que je ne connais pas ta liste. J'ai aussi essayé de varier les styles.


1°: Amnesia, The Dark Descent
Honnêtement, je ne suis absolument pas fan des jeux styles horreur. J'avais testé celui-ci totalement au hasard après l'expérience très positive de Soma. Mais, je l'ai trouvé assez sympathique comme balade, sans tomber dans le vulgaire gore d'autres jeux de ce style.

2°: Life is Strange.
Tu ne discutes pas, tu sors les mouchoirs pour les petites larmes, et tu lances immédiatement.  :Emo: 

3°: Mars, War Logs
Comme d'habitude avec les autres jeux de chez Spiders, c'est bourré de défauts, les graphismes et les animations sont très moyens. Mais, une superbe ambiance, une bonne direction artistique et une histoire sympathique à suivre (sans forcément être renversante).

4°: Sherlock Holmes, The Devil's Daughter.
Jamais joué, mais comme je ne m'y connais pas dans les jeux de logiques, j'ose imaginer qu'un titre avec le nom de Sherlock Holmes doit bien supposer un minimum de logique...

5°: Seasons after Fall.
J'ai déjà vu une petite présentation du jeu, le petit renard est trop mimi. 

6°: Pillars of Eternity
Je sais, tu ne pourras jamais le terminer avant la fin de l'event. Mais, désolé, je suis choqué de voir que tu n'y as pas joué. Donc à corriger immédiatement, et sans discussion.
Objectif : obtenir le succès steam Acte I terminé (tu auras ainsi une bon introduction au jeu, sans y passer 50 heures, en espérant que cela te motivera pour continuer ultérieurement).

----------


## madgic

> 6°: Pillars of Eternity
> Je sais, tu ne pourras jamais le terminer avant la fin de l'event. Mais, désolé, je suis choqué de voir que tu n'y as pas joué. Donc à corriger immédiatement, et sans discussion.


Ca serai mieux si tu indiquai un objectif à atteindre, pour que le jeu soit considéré comme fini pour cet event.

----------


## ajcrou

> Ca serai mieux si tu indiquai un objectif à atteindre, pour que le jeu soit considéré comme fini pour cet event.


Je viens de modifier avec pour objectif d'obtenir le succès steam : Terminer l'Acte I. Pas trop long, probablement 15 / 20 heures en faisant les quêtes secondaires et une bonne introduction pour continuer la suite si il accroche (j'espère car vraiment excellent, comme le second volet que j'ai terminé la semaine dernière).

----------


## Supergounou

Pour *Rouxbarbe*, le choix a été assez difficile, j'ai essayé de faire varié mais beaucoup de FPS/TPS dans la liste pour les jeux jamais joués. On a donc:

*Beyond Good & Evil**Inside**The Silent Age**Spec Ops: the Line**Lone Survivor*pour le thème "jeu de logique", *Portal*
Que des bons jeux cela-dit, en espérant que ça te convienne  :;): 

Kaede, je bouffe et je m'occupe de toi !

----------


## Supergounou

Pour *Kaede*, une liste foutoir comme la mienne, donc de la variété:

*Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition**Kathy Rain**10,000,000**Max Payne 3* parce qu'il faut bien un AAA*Hotline Miami**Lara Croft GO* pour le thème de l'event
Là encore, que des jeux que j'ai beaucoup apprécié, bonne chance pour l'event!

----------


## Kaede

Zut, je voulais mettre à jour ma liste, y avait "que" ~2200  :Facepalm:  jeux alors qu'un export de ma liste ITAD m'en donne 3000 (je sais, j'aggrave mon cas).

Pas de bol j'ai déjà fait Hotline Miami 1, désolé  ::(:  J'ai bien le 2 auquel j'ai jamais joué.
Le reste c'est tout bon, j'ai jamais joué  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Si t'as déjà fait le 1, je préfère partir sur autre chose que le 2. On va tout de même rester dans le même délire, avec Mother Russia Bleeds, un excellent BTU 2D !

Je fais la demande aux admins, voir si c'est pas trop tard  :;):

----------


## Swordy

> Je m'occupe de ton cas ce soir Swordy ! 
> 
> Tu n'as pas fait de liste, je peux prendre n'importe quel jeu dans ton backlog ? 
> Je demande car t'as toute une palanquée de jeux à une ou deux heures de jeu, est-ce que je peux aussi piocher dedans ou je ne regarde que ceux que tu n'as jamais lancé ?


Ouais tu peux choisir ceux que tu veux ! Je préfère ne pas faire de liste pour laisser carte blanche à la personne qui choisi mes jeux ahahaha ! 

Et Paradox je choisi tes jeux ce soir même !

----------


## Kaede

Pour tamno :
- TIS-100, parce que jeu de logique, et il est un peu moins difficile et consistant (10h quand même, au bas mot) que Spacechem. J'ai pas réussi à trouver d'autres puzzles dans ta liste.
- Brutal legend, car pas trop long
- The banner saga 2, car j'ai vu que tu avais fait le 1
- Bioshock, un classique et mon préféré de la série, je pense (le 2 était _more of the same_, et j'étais déjà lasser avant de finir Bioshock Infinite)
- Deponia, pour un peu d'aventure
- Limbo, très court

Déjà des heures de jeu pour certains (Deponia et surtout Brütal Legend), c'est normal ?? (j'envoie un MP au cazou)

edit : ah et oublié de te répondre ici Supergounou, mais oui, no problemo pour Mother Russia Bleeds, comme j'ai pu te le répondre via Steam !  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

Pour monsieurluge :

J'aime beaucoup *Mark of the Ninja* et c'est un jeu que tout le monde devrait faire, j'ai bien aimé *Torchlight* lors d'un des events précédents (attention, il est un peu long). *Pid* et *Stealth Bastard Deluxe* sont apparemment des puzzle platformers, donc voilà pour la logique. Quant à *NaissancE*, il est court et semble joli. On y ajoute *Amnesia: the Dark Descent* parce que c'est un jeu qui est dans tous les backlogs et à un moment, faut quand même s'en débarrasser.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Pour Tigri :
 - *STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl* parce que malgré son âge il serait dommage de passer à côté d'un des meilleurs FPS des dix dernières années
 - *Fury* parfait pour se détendre après une rude journée (et a le même effet qu'une RedBull)
 - *Mirror's Edge* qui est un grand classique et une leçon de gamedesign
 - *Fez* histoire de se torturer gentiment le cerveau (il va de soi qu'il ne faut pas chercher à le finir à 100%)
 - *Superhot* car c'est l'exemple type d'une brillante idée enrobée dans un minimalisme au top
 - et *Samorost 3* pour le jeu à thème, mais aussi parce qu'il est super mignon

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Pour *frankymikey* :




> Salut !
> 
> Pour toi j'ai choisi :
> 
> 1. Layers of Fear, un peu "creepy" mais très fascinant.
> 2. Mark of the Ninja, pour un peu de combat et d'action.
> 3. RIVE, si tu aimes les explosions et le chaos.
> 4. Tales from the Borderlands, pour revivre l'excellente atmosphère de "Borderlands".
> 5. This War of Mine, pour ton côté furtif et sournois.
> ...


 ::P:

----------


## NFafa

Pour machiavel24 :




> Pas beaucoup de temps, mais voici quand même ma sélection ! D'habitude (façon de parler c'est mon deuxième event) je préfère ne donner que des jeux que je connais mais à part les Lucas Arts et Epistory il n'y en avait pas ! Donc, j'ai essayé de choisir du bon et du varié : 
> 
> Monkey Island 1 : il a sans doute un peu vieilli, mais c'est un classique à connaître. 
> Epistory Typing Chronicles : un concept peu courant, un design sympathique, mais une histoire à laquelle je n'ai pas trop accroché - cela dit il se termine rapidement
> Hexcelles Plus : je n'en ai entendu que du bien, et ce sera ma sélection "logique"
> Doom, Tacoma, Titan Souls : Je ne connais pas mais ils sont dans wish list et/ou mon backlog donc c'est surement des bons choix


Concernant ma liste perso, oui j'aimerais bien que ce soit juste l'acte 1 pour Pillars. Ca n'est pas que j'ai peur de ne pas aimer, mais j'ai tendance à prendre mon temps et aller au fond des choses. Le finir dans les temps serait un poil compliqué !
Pour le reste c'est _Challenge Accepted !_ J'ai juste un doute pour Amnesia : je n'ai jamais fait de jeu d'horreur et je n'aime pas les films d'horreur, mais je tenterais quand même - on ne sait jamais, je pourrais changer d'avis  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

Et voici ma liste pour AttilaLeHein : 
(il a de la chance que des jeux réputés et pas trop longs)
1- Alan Wake
2- The Wolf Amon Us
3- The Ball
4- Serious Sam HD encounter
5- Portal
6- Machinarium

2 jeux semblent être pile dans le thème (voir 3 si on compte un p&c comme jeu logique).

Bisous !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pour *frankymikey* :


Merci tout plein ! Et comme je suis en vacances avec mon petit laptop, je me suis jeté sur le moins gourmand du lot, à savoir _Please, Don't Touch Anything_, puzzle-game minimaliste au titre évocateur (if you know what I mean).

J'ai bien rigolé, l'humour absurde fait mouche et le plaisir de découvrir de plus en plus de trucs en réfléchissant _outside the box_ fonctionne plutôt efficacement, du moins pendant la première heure. Au-delà, les joueurs lambdas (dont je suis) buteront probablement sur des impasses difficilement surmontables sans soluce, ou bien présupposant certaines références que je n'avais pas. Sur les 25 "fins" que propose le jeu, je pense en avoir découvert une bonne dizaine sans aucune aide, une demi-douzaine d'autres en m'accordant des indices succincts... mais pour le reste, je n'aurais sans doute jamais trouvé par moi-même.

Voilà, petit bémol pour les casse-têtes introuvables par le commun des mortels, mais avis très positif tout de même. Petit jeu idéal pour ouvrir l'event, en attendant de retrouver la civilisation et un PC capable de faire tourner les 5 autres.  ::): 

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...0/achievements

----------


## Swordy

Me revoici avec la liste des jeux choisis pour *Paradox* ! 

*Bulletstorm :* Alors là je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de choisir ce FPS que j'ai vraiment adoré pour sa nervosité dans son gameplay et sa mécanique tourné autours d'un objet qu'à le héros en sa possession. Il est relativement court, donc c'est un bon choix pour ce genre d’événement ! 

*The Final Station :* Pour le second jeu, je t'ai choisi celui-ci pour une bonne raison. Un ami à moi a rédigé un test et il l'avait beaucoup apprécié, ce n'est pas tout étant donné que c'est un jeu qui me fait de l’œil ! Qui plus est, ça sera un jeu à la courte durée de vie qui t'attends ! (moins de 5h !)

*UFO : Extraterrestrials Gold* : Et pour le troisième jeu, j'ai visé quelques précisions que tu souhaitais, déjà la SF et pas de limite de temps, donc je t'ai choisi un jeu relativement long à terminer (environ 60h selon le site). Malheureusement il n'est pas compatible Linux et n'a pas de succès >w<. 

*RUINER :* Voici un jeu que j'ai apprécié (mais pas terminé !), j'ai décidé de te le prendre car c'est un jeu très porté sur l'action et qui mérite d'être fait ! 

*Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic* : Que dire pour ce quatrième jeu de rôle basé sur l'univers Star Wars  ! En plus d'être un incontournable du genre, je n'ai pas pu passer à côté de cette perle non terminée (bon ok je ne l'ai pas terminé aussi ahahaha). 
*
The Talos Principle* : J'ai choisi un jeu qui correspond au thème du concours et ce fut ce jeu de réflexion qui en fut le choix. Je n'ai jamais joué à ce jeu, mais j'ai entendu beaucoup de bien de celui-ci que ce soit par des avis d'inconnu, des sites spécialisés et d'amis !

----------


## Tigri

Ma sélection pour *Nono* :

Far Cry 3 Blood DragonAmnesia: Dark DescentCastle of IllusionLumino CityBinary DomainOddworld: New N Tasty
Bon jeux !

----------


## Akodo

> _Pour Akodo..
> _
> 
> 
> De la logique.. De la logique qu'ils disaient..
> 
> Déjà quand j'étais espion, il me fallait de la logique et des patchs pour devenir très bon. L'*Alpha Protoco*l de la logique, voilà comment on m'appelait. 
> 
> Alors j'ai changé. J'ai décidé de tuer des boss aux patterns différents dans une ambiance dépouillée. Je ressentais une profonde *Furi* en moi. Et elle s'est finalement apaisée. 
> ...



Super liste, et amenée avec originalité  ::): 
Je crois qu'Alpha Protocol est l'un de mes plus vieux jeux backloggés... va-t-il y passer avant la fin de l'été ?  ::ninja:: 
Bon, *Supergounou* (mon jumeau maléfique, oui maléfique, parce qu'il y en a toujours un sur les deux), apparemment c'est moi qui m'y colle. 1800 jeux...  ::sad::  bon si j'ai bien compris ne compte que les jeux qui n'ont même pas 0.1h au compteur, ça limite déjà. Je verrai ça demain !

----------


## Supergounou

> bon si j'ai bien compris ne compte que les jeux qui n'ont même pas 0.1h au compteur, ça limite déjà. Je verrai ça demain !


C'est exactement ça, prends ton temps aucune urgence  :;):

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Et voici ma liste pour AttilaLeHein : 
> (il a de la chance que des jeux réputés et pas trop longs)
> 1- Alan Wake
> 2- The Wolf Amon Us
> 3- The Ball
> 4- Serious Sam HD encounter
> 5- Portal
> 6- Machinarium
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas de chance, je suis un consommateur avisé, nuance.  :Indeed: 

Par contre j'ai déjà finit Portal en 2008 (putain 10 ans, ça ne nous rajeunit pas !), en fait je l'avais fait avant que Steam n'inclue les succès et le temps pendant lequel on jouait, c'est pareil pour Half-Live 2 par exemple. Du coup j'ai mis à jour mon Google Sheet avec tous les jeux Steam que n'ai pas fait ou pas finis.  :;):

----------


## Swordy

Je me rend compte que je n'ai pas facilité la tâche à la personne qui va choisir mes jeux, donc je tiens à m'excuser Kulfy ! >w<

Au prochain évent je ferais en sorte de faciliter la tâche au futur sélectionneur :P

----------


## Paradox

> Et Paradox je choisi tes jeux ce soir même !


Merci !  :;):

----------


## madgic

> Je n'ai pas de chance, je suis un consommateur avisé, nuance. 
> 
> Par contre j'ai déjà finit Portal en 2008 (putain 10 ans, ça ne nous rajeunit pas !), en fait je l'avais fait avant que Steam n'inclue les succès et le temps pendant lequel on jouait, c'est pareil pour Half-Live 2 par exemple. Du coup j'ai mis à jour mon Google Sheet avec tous les jeux Steam que n'ai pas fait ou pas finis.


Flad, tu peux le remplacer par un autre jeu sur le site, j'ai effacé Portal  :;):

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Donc pour le cher *La Chouette*, voici ma sélection :

*Braid* (5h) : un classique des jeux de plate-forme puzzle, a lancé la mode des puzzles jouant sur la manipulation du temps. En plus de cela, les graphismes à la main sont sublime et cette musique, bon dieu cette musique ! Il y a une "fin" cachée à base d'étoiles à trouver, mais je te conseille fortement de t'aider d'internet, sinon t'en aura pour des dizaines d'heures et deviendra fou.  ::P:  Tu y a déjà joué trois heures, donc il ne doit pas te rester tant de temps que ça !

*Grim Fandango* (10h30) : là aussi un grand classique du point & click, perso je ne l'ai jamais fait mais vu l'aura démentielle qu'il a toujours même 20 ans plus tard, tu ne devrait pas le regretter. Et puis bon, tu joues un squelette menant une enquête dans le monde des morts d'inspiration mexicaine et avec un humour noir assassin, c'est littéralement Coco meets L.A. Noire meets Discord, quel autre jeu permet ça ?

*Half-Life* (12h) : encore un monument du jeu vidéo, le père des FPS à histoire, a faire absolument pour sa culture vidéoludique et son ambiance phénoménale (cette scène d'intro qui est restée dans les annales !), j'ai vu que tu y a joué une heure, donc j'imagine que ses caractéristiques de FPS des années 90 (impitoyable, ne te prend pas par la main et les graphismes très datés) t'on rebuté, mais accroches-toi ! Chaque niveau a son moment d'anthologie (le silo !  :Bave: ), bon ok tous sauf 

Spoiler Alert! 


Xen

.  ::ninja::  Il va falloir que tu te creuses les méninges pour te sortir de certaines situations, après tout ne dit-on pas que la nécessité est la mère de l'innovation ?  ::trollface:: 

*Super Meat Boy* (10h) : ça peut sembler hors thème mais pas tant que ça, il va falloir se creuser les méninges pour arriver au bout de certains tableaux !

*World of Goo* (6h) : un de mes premiers jeux Steam ! Un jeu de puzzle jouant sur la physique tout mimi et avec une musique entrainante ! Tu y as joué une demi-heure, c'est le temps de le finir !

*Shadow Warrior* (12h) : après tous ces jeux où il faut se creuser la cervelle, il me paraît _logique_ de décompresser un peu avec un bon jeu bourrin et bien débile comme seuls ceux des années 90 savaient nous offrir, et ce reboot/remake a tout le confort des jeux modernes en plus !  :;):

----------


## machiavel24

> Pour machiavel24 :
> 
> 
> 
> Concernant ma liste perso, oui j'aimerais bien que ce soit juste l'acte 1 pour Pillars. Ca n'est pas que j'ai peur de ne pas aimer, mais j'ai tendance à prendre mon temps et aller au fond des choses. Le finir dans les temps serait un poil compliqué !
> Pour le reste c'est _Challenge Accepted !_ J'ai juste un doute pour Amnesia : je n'ai jamais fait de jeu d'horreur et je n'aime pas les films d'horreur, mais je tenterais quand même - on ne sait jamais, je pourrais changer d'avis


Merci pour la liste  :;): .

Pareil que toi, j'aime bien donner des jeux que je connais. La sélection que tu as faite est très intéressante.

----------


## Flad

> Flad, tu peux le remplacer par un autre jeu sur le site, j'ai effacé Portal


Je ferai ça ce soir si j'oublie pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pour *Rouxbarbe*, le choix a été assez difficile, j'ai essayé de faire varié mais beaucoup de FPS/TPS dans la liste pour les jeux jamais joués. On a donc:
> 
> *Beyond Good & Evil**Inside**The Silent Age**Spec Ops: the Line**Lone Survivor*pour le thème "jeu de logique", *Portal*
> Que des bons jeux cela-dit, en espérant que ça te convienne 
> 
> Kaede, je bouffe et je m'occupe de toi !


Meeeh j'ai déjà terminé Portal et Spec Ops, ma liste BLAEO était pourtant à jour  ::unsure::  Et c'était de très bons jeux !  :;):  Lone Survivor il me semblait y avoir joué mais je dois confondre...

Mon objectif c'est de réussir au moins Inside. BG&E je l'avais presque terminé sur Gamecube ça peut être l'occasion de le terminer enfin. Merci pour les suggestions en tout cas !

----------


## doggy d

Comme pour l'event précédent, je me retrouve encore dans les derniers sans jeux choisis... 
Mééééééeuuuuuu...  ::(: 
Des nouvelles de MAKUSU ???

----------


## madgic

> Meeeh j'ai déjà terminé Portal et Spec Ops, ma liste BLAEO était pourtant à jour  Et c'était de très bons jeux !  Lone Survivor il me semblait y avoir joué mais je dois confondre...
> 
> Mon objectif c'est de réussir au moins Inside. BG&E je l'avais presque terminé sur Gamecube ça peut être l'occasion de le terminer enfin. Merci pour les suggestions en tout cas !


Je l'ai est effacé, Supergounou, tu peux les remplacer  :;): 

Sinon il manque que 6 listes et je génère les équipes.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Des nouvelles de MAKUSU ???


Nope, je lui ai envoyé un MP mais pas de nouvelles, et il ne s'est pas connecté sur Steam depuis 3 jours

----------


## doggy d

ok, donc si pas de réponse dans les temps, tout amateur est le bienvenu pour me choisir les jeux  :;):

----------


## Flad

> ok, donc si pas de réponse dans les temps, tout amateur est le bienvenu pour me choisir les jeux


Fais moi signe, j'aime choisir les jeux  ::wub::

----------


## madgic

> ok, donc si pas de réponse dans les temps, tout amateur est le bienvenu pour me choisir les jeux


La limite c'est ce soir.

Sinon j'enverrai un mail ce soir à ceux qui n'ont pas choisit les jeux. Si pas de réponses dans la soirée, je choisirai d'autres personnes pour le faire  :;):

----------


## doggy d

super merci  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Si jamais tu as besoin d'une autre main innocente  ::ninja::  pour choisir les jeux, n'hesite pas à me MP madgic  :;):

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Je ferai ça ce soir si j'oublie


Il y a une contradiction dans ta phrase...  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Mails envoyés.

Si pas de réponse ou s'ils ne peuvent pas, j’attribuerai les choix à d'autres personnes en début de soirée (genre 21h)  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Il y a une contradiction dans ta phrase...


Merci !  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> Merci !


Moi, je pensai que c'était volontaire  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

Cannes n'a toujours pas choisit pour moi  :Emo:  :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Si jamais tu as besoin d'une autre main innocente  pour choisir les jeux, n'hesite pas à me MP madgic


Il fallait participer !  :Cell:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Ah.
@*madgicsysteme*: Il va falloir retirer les jeux suivants de la liste que j'ai faite à Tigri car il les a déjà finis sur une autre plateforme : STALKER et Mirror's Edge.
Je compléterai de nouveau cette liste ce soir après le taf.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Il fallait participer !


Je suis deja au milieu d'une session de Play or Pay (ou il y a des penalités pour les gens qui ne finissent pas leurs jeux) du coup j'essaye d'etre sage.

----------


## Supergounou

> Meeeh j'ai déjà terminé Portal et Spec Ops, ma liste BLAEO était pourtant à jour


 ::huh:: 

Déjà que j'arrive pas à m'inscrire à BLAEO, mais en plus je ne sais pas lire les listes!  ::P: 

Pour Portal et Spec Ops, je vois "playtime 0 minute" et "achievements 0%", pis tout à gauche c'est couleur verte, j'ai cru que c'était les jeux que tu n'avais pas touché mais qui te tentaient. Je corrige ça ce soir.

Et merci madgic pour la réaction, désolé pour le re-dérangement.

----------


## madgic

Il y a un bug dans l'admin qui donne des trucs marrants. Quand j'ai voulu modifier le jeu mirror's edge, il y a un bug qui fait que on n'a pas l'apostrophe et tout ce qu'il y a après. Donc mirror's edge se transforme en mirror, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait le même jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Déjà que j'arrive pas à m'inscrire à BLAEO, mais en plus je ne sais pas lire les listes! 
> 
> Pour Portal et Spec Ops, je vois "playtime 0 minute" et "achievements 0%", pis tout à gauche c'est couleur verte, j'ai cru que c'était les jeux que tu n'avais pas touché mais qui te tentaient. Je corrige ça ce soir.
> 
> Et merci madgic pour la réaction, désolé pour le re-dérangement.


Les verts ce sont les jeux finis  :^_^: 

Ils sont à 0 minutes parce que je les ai faits sur PS3

----------


## Kulfy

Bon, j'avais prévu de faire ça hier soir en rentrant du taf, mais j'ai fait l'erreur de lancer une partie de FTL, et d'un seul coup d'un seul, il était 3h du mat.  ::huh:: 

Pour Swordy, donc :
*Super Hexagon :* Désolé je ne peux pas m'en empêcher ! Je ne m'arrêterai que lorsque je tomberai sur un backlog où il n'est pas présent.  ::P:  Comme pour mes deux précédentes victimes, la condition de victoire c'est de passer 3 des 6 niveaux (à priori : Hard, Harder & Hardest). Mais bon, en vrai canard que tu es, je ne doute pas que tu arriveras au bout des six.  :Cigare:  A picorer en petites sessions.*VVVVVV* : On reste avec Terry Cavanagh, et maintenant que tes doigts sont chauds, tu peux enchaîner sur ce petit bijou de plateforme. GOTY 2010.*FEZ* : Thème de l'event oblige, c'est le moment de remettre ton cerveau en marche. *Psychonauts* : En parlant de cerveaux justement, on est en plein dedans. Après ça, tu pourras rejoindre la cohorte de fans qui attendent gentiment la suite depuis plus de 10 ans.*Grim Fandango Remastered* : Encore un classique ; je n'ai pas joué à la version remastérisée mais l'original était une tuerie. A priori ils ont un peu amélioré les contrôles, ce qui était un des seuls reproches que je faisais à la version originale. Une superbe histoire.*Epistory* : Et le petit dernier, qu'on m'a attribué à l'event précédent, et qui m'a assez plu, donc je passe le témoin.

Ah et je ne t'ai pas mis The Witcher 2 dans la liste, car ça aurait été un peu rude niveau timing, mais si t'as minimum de tendresse pour les Action-RPG, ce serait criminel de ne pas y goûter une fois que l'event sera terminé.

----------


## Swordy

> Bon, j'avais prévu de faire ça hier soir en rentrant du taf, mais j'ai fait l'erreur de lancer une partie de FTL, et d'un seul coup d'un seul, il était 3h du mat. 
> 
> Pour Swordy, donc :
> *Super Hexagon :* Désolé je ne peux pas m'en empêcher ! Je ne m'arrêterai que lorsque je tomberai sur un backlog où il n'est pas présent.  Comme pour mes deux précédentes victimes, la condition de victoire c'est de passer 3 des 6 niveaux (à priori : Hard, Harder & Hardest). Mais bon, en vrai canard que tu es, je ne doute pas que tu arriveras au bout des six.  A picorer en petites sessions.*VVVVVV* : On reste avec Terry Cavanagh, et maintenant que tes doigts sont chauds, tu peux enchaîner sur ce petit bijou de plateforme. GOTY 2010.*FEZ* : Thème de l'event oblige, c'est le moment de remettre ton cerveau en marche. *Psychonauts* : En parlant de cerveaux justement, on est en plein dedans. Après ça, tu pourras rejoindre la cohorte de fans qui attendent gentiment la suite depuis plus de 10 ans.*Grim Fandango Remastered* : Encore un classique ; je n'ai pas joué à la version remastérisée mais l'original était une tuerie. A priori ils ont un peu amélioré les contrôles, ce qui était un des seuls reproches que je faisais à la version originale. Une superbe histoire.*Epistory* : Et le petit dernier, qu'on m'a attribué à l'event précédent, et qui m'a assez plu, donc je passe le témoin.
> 
> Ah et je ne t'ai pas mis The Witcher 2 dans la liste, car ça aurait été un peu rude niveau timing, mais si t'as minimum de tendresse pour les Action-RPG, ce serait criminel de ne pas y goûter une fois que l'event sera terminé.


Merci à toi pour cette sélection, je vais galérer sur les trois premiers jeux ahahaha ! Pour Grim Fandango j'y ai joué quand j'était tout petit et pour The Witcher 2 je l'avais commencé sur le pc de mon frère il y a longtemps et pas sur mon steam, donc bon et ça tombe bien pour Epistory il est déjà installé ! Et ne t'inquiète pas, ce n'est pas grave pour l'oublie  :;):  

Je voudrais savoir si on a fini nos six jeux qu'on nous a attribué, on en fait plus ?  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

> Je voudrais savoir si on a fini nos six jeux qu'on nous a attribué, on en fait plus ?


C'est simple, quand tu as fini ça, tu arrêtes tout, tu télécharges les épisodes 1&2 du sorceleur, et tu ressors quand c'est terminé.  ::O:

----------


## Swordy

> C'est simple, quand tu as fini ça, tu arrêtes tout, tu télécharges les épisodes 1&2 du sorceleur, et tu ressors quand c'est terminé.


Ahahaha t'es génial, merci pour la réponse ! Je ferais en sorte de les faire  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je suis deja au milieu d'une session de Play or Pay (ou il y a des penalités pour les gens qui ne finissent pas leurs jeux) du coup j'essaye d'etre sage.


Ça a l'air radical en effet.  ::O:  C'est quoi le principe ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ça a l'air radical en effet.  C'est quoi le principe ?


En gros, la meme chose que cet event sauf que on ne selectionne que 3 jeux (un long, un moyen et un court) et tu as le choix entre le long ou le moyen + le court. Si tu ne finis pas dans les temps tu dois faire un gift sur Steamgifts (pour le groupe concerné) d'un jeu non passé en bundle et d'au moins 10€/$ de prix de base. (Les regles plus précises sont ici)

----------


## Akodo

Bon, *Supergounou*.
Avant toute chose laisse-moi te dire que ton backlog est un horrible fourre-tout. DOUX JESUS quoi. :Boom: 
Ceci étant dit, j'ai sélectionné les jeux suivants :

*Antichamber :* C'est le jeu du thème. Des puzzles et du mindfuck, bon courage à toi !  :;): 

*Half Life 2 :* Monument du FPS, tu ne peux pas ne pas y avoir joué. Certains éléments du jeu ont certainement un peu vieilli, mais de nombreux passages restent cultes (d'autres moins  ::ninja::  ). 

*Hand of Fate :* Concept super original, entre le livre dont vous êtes le héros et le jeu de cartes. Le narrateur est excellent et pose une ambiance de folie. Petit bémol sur les combats un peu mous, mais ça reste un plaisir.

*
Mark of The Ninja :* De l'infiltration sanglante et de la 2D magnifique, vraiment de quoi passer un super moment. Avec un level design au poil et un panel de killmoves impressionnant, tu peux t'amuser à finir les niveaux de différentes manières. Je me referais bien une partie tiens ! (mais plus tard  ::ninja::  )

*Oddworld New'n'Tasty :* Alors celui-là je n'y ai jamais joué, mais j'ai fini Abe's Odyssey et Abe's Exodus quand j'étais gosse, et ce remake est parait-il de très bonne facture, donc je fais confiance aux critiques et te le recommande chaudement !

*Vampire : Bloodlines :* Encore un jeu pas tout récent, mais punaise qu'est-ce que j'ai pu m'y amuser. Une ambiance de folie, quelques passages vraiment cultes, et je te recommande chaudement de jouer un Malkavien. Ils ont une tendance à la folie, ce qui rajoute parfois des lignes de dialogues assez croustillantes, et tu peux même parler aux panneaux dans la rue, priceless.

Voilà, j'espère que les jeux vont te plaire !

Hors event, j'ai vu quelques jeux que tu n'avais pas touchés et qui valent le détour selon moi :

Dark Messiah of might and magic, pour ses combats. Pas la peine de forcément finir le jeu (l'histoire est chiante et les personnages aussi), mais les orcs sont de bons sacs à gnons...
Dark Souls 3, c'est DS quoi. A faire absolument si tu aimes le challenge et le level design sympa.
Stalker Call of Prypiat, pour moi le meilleur Stalker. A modder un peu, mais une ambiance terrible et des moments cultes.
Et d'autres, mais que j'ai pas forcément notés...

Bon jeu !  :;):

----------


## machiavel24

Hexcells plus  ::wub:: .

Le jeu où j'ai l'impression d'être intelligent quand je réussis un tableau  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon, *Supergounou*.


Merci  ::):  c'est une belle liste!

Bon, j'imagine qu'il y a eu un bug de Steam par contre, j'ai 18h sur Mark of the Ninja. Mais limite ça ne me dérange pas de refaire un run  ::wub:: 
Vampire Bloodlines, je me le garde si j'ai encore faim après les autres jeux, me connaissant si je le lance je suis bon à passer mini 50h dessus. Mais il FAUT que j'y joue un jour à celui-là, d'autant que j'avais beaucoup aimé le 1 à l'époque.

Et pour les autres propositions, ce sont aussi des jeux que je compte faire un jour. Surtout DS3, puisque j'avais adoré le 1. Je me souviens d'ailleurs qu'on y jouait en même temps, on galérait tous les 2 sur le topic dédié! C'était il y a quoi... 5 ans? Souvenirs...




> Les verts ce sont les jeux finis


Le con  :Facepalm:  heureusement que je n'ai pas choisi que des jeux verts alors!  ::P: 
Je vais te trouver deux autres jeux de la liste, on passera par Steam pour voir si t'es ok.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Voici ma sélection pour Makusu !

*Potatoman Seek the Troof* : EZ PZ comme ça c'est déjà un jeu vite torché supprimé du backlog

*Brütal Legend* : Bon défouloir avec de la musique sympa (et Jack Black  :Bave: ) et pas trop long. A lancer au moins une fois pour le menu et l'intro  :Vibre: 

*Prey* : Oui je sais, il l'a déjà commencé, mais il faut finir cette merveille !!!  :Manif: 

*Tacoma* : Balade tranquille et pas trop longue

*War for the Overworld* : Histoire de varier les styles, il est maintenant en version ultime avec tous ses DLC gratos sortis, de quoi se faire un petit plaisir en hommage à Dungeon Keeper

Et en spécial jeu de logique : 

*The Talos Principle*

J'espère que ça te plaira!  :;):

----------


## Cannes

> Cannes n'a toujours pas choisit pour moi


Haaa ! 
Désolé j'arrive super en retard, je fais ça de suite!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour ajcrou :

*Dead Rising 2* environ 13h pour  l'histoire principale, c'est très gore et très con, le meilleur de la série.
*Quantum Break* environ  10h. L'histoire est sympa mais très alambiquée, j'en suis pas fan, tu me diras ce que tu en penses.
*What Remains of Edith Finch* environ 4h. Découvert l'année dernière pour un event du backlog, c'est une perle.  ::wub:: 
*Oxenfree* environ 4h. Jamais pu y jouer, mais il a l'air génial.
*Wolfenstein II* environ 10h. Jamais pu y jouer moi même non plus, mais j'en ai entendu que du bien.
*Seasons after Fall* (pour le côté logique) environ 6h. Un joli puzzle platformer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Olalah merci pour cette liste, y'a plein de trucs qui me font envie 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma liste pour Cannes :
> 
> (D'habitude je propose au maximum des jeux auxquels j'ai joué moi-même et que j'ai apprécié, mais là j'ai pas vraiment pu  )
> 
> *Antichamber* pour la logique. Je m'y suis arraché les cheveux lors d'un event précédent, alors bon courage ! _5-7 heures_
> ...


...Antichamber omg.  :tired:

----------


## Akodo

> Merci  c'est une belle liste!
> 
> Bon, j'imagine qu'il y a eu un bug de Steam par contre, j'ai 18h sur Mark of the Ninja. Mais limite ça ne me dérange pas de refaire un run 
> Vampire Bloodlines, je me le garde si j'ai encore faim après les autres jeux, me connaissant si je le lance je suis bon à passer mini 50h dessus. Mais il FAUT que j'y joue un jour à celui-là, d'autant que j'avais beaucoup aimé le 1 à l'époque.
> 
> Et pour les autres propositions, ce sont aussi des jeux que je compte faire un jour. Surtout DS3, puisque j'avais adoré le 1. Je me souviens d'ailleurs qu'on y jouait en même temps, on galérait tous les 2 sur le topic dédié! C'était il y a quoi... 5 ans? Souvenirs...


Mark of the Ninja c'est parce que tu as l'édition spéciale avec les DLC, que tu n'as pas touchée. Sinon tu peux le remplacer par *Wolf Among Us*, parait-il le meilleur Telltale (qui est aussi dans mon backlog  ::ninja::  ). Par contre c'est en anglais, à Patcher FR si ça te va.

----------


## Cannes

Euh, il a été patché FR je crois.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mark of the Ninja c'est parce que tu as l'édition spéciale avec les DLC, que tu n'as pas touchée.


Oh je ne savais même pas que j'avais les DLC, vendu  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

> Désolé j'arrive super en retard, je fais ça de suite!
> Pour ajcrou :
> 
> *Dead Rising 2* environ 13h pour  l'histoire principale, c'est très gore et très con, le meilleur de la série.
> *Quantum Break* environ  10h. L'histoire est sympa mais très alambiquée, j'en suis pas fan, tu me diras ce que tu en penses.
> *What Remains of Edith Finch* environ 4h. Découvert l'année dernière pour un event du backlog, c'est une perle. 
> *Oxenfree* environ 4h. Jamais pu y jouer, mais il a l'air génial.
> *Wolfenstein II* environ 10h. Jamais pu y jouer moi même non plus, mais j'en ai entendu que du bien.
> *Seasons after Fall* (pour le côté logique) environ 6h. Un joli puzzle platformer.


 ::lol:: 

Merci, et en plus superbe liste. 

Sauf le cas de Dead Rising 2, pas trop fan de ce type d'histoire et d'univers (quoique d'un autre coté, c'est l'occasion de me forcer à découvrir), tous les autres me donnent vraiment envie.

Je vais commencer directement ce soir avec "What Remains of Edith Finch", afin d'essayer d'en terminé au moins un ou deux avant mon départ en vacances.

----------


## Akodo

> Euh, il a été patché FR je crois.


la page Steam n'indique que l'anglais supporté en tout cas.




> Oh je ne savais même pas que j'avais les DLC, vendu


Okay ! Faut dire que c'est une vraie botte de foin ta bibli steam  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Okay ! Faut dire que c'est une vraie botte de foin ta bibli steam


 :tired:  n'ait jamais la curiosité de voir celle de Baalim!

Par contre, n'oublies pas de rentrer ma liste sur le site, sinon elle ne sera pas valide "choisir jeux" dans l'onglet "event".

----------


## Nono

> Ma sélection pour *Nono* :
> 
> Far Cry 3 Blood DragonAmnesia: Dark DescentCastle of IllusionLumino CityBinary DomainOddworld: New N Tasty
> Bon jeux !


Yes, merci !

Par contre j'ai vérifié, mais "Amnesia: Dark Descent" n'était pas dans ma liste. En vrai, je l'ai déjà fini.
Il y aurait moyen de reroll uniquement pour ce jeu ?

Pour les autres choix, la majorité me donne envie, je pense finir plus d'un jeu cette fois  ::): 
Merci pour cette sympathique liste.

edit : Je viens de lire ton petit mot, je remplace donc *Amnesia* par *Penumbra Ouverture*

----------


## madgic

> Il y aurait moyen de reroll uniquement pour ce jeu ?


C'est fait, Tigri peut maintenant mettre un autre jeu à la place  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

On m'a désigné à la dernière seconde pour choisir les jeux de *Doggy D* ! Beaucoup trop de point'n'click dans cette liste, mais j'ai réussi à me freiner dans l'envie de ne proposer que ça tellement il y en a des bons.

Voici donc ta liste:

*Loom*, parce que c'est un classique et que c'est trop bien*The Longest Journey*, peut-être mon pnc préféré
Ça c'est pour les jeux de logique  ::): 

*Dishonored**The Fall**Tomb Raider Underworld**Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons*

Dans l'espoir que cette liste improvisée te convienne.

----------


## madgic

Les équipes sont faîtes !

Il a donc d'un côté :
ajcrouAkodoBiscuitkzhCannesChifffrankymikeyGalguKaedeLa ChouettemadgicsystemeMakusuNFafaParadoxSlowhandtibur

Et de l'autre :
acdctabsAttilaLeHeindarkvadordoggy djopopoeKulfyMachiavel24monsieurlugeNonoOrkestraRouxbarbeSupergounouSwordyTamnoTigri

L'équipe 1 est pour l'instant en tête  ::lol::

----------


## AttilaLeHein

J'attends toujours le jeu de ma liste pour remplacer Portal.

----------


## Akodo

> n'ait jamais la curiosité de voir celle de Baalim!
> 
> Par contre, n'oublies pas de rentrer ma liste sur le site, sinon elle ne sera pas valide "choisir jeux" dans l'onglet "event".


En effet j'avais oublié, c'est fait. Et oui Dark Souls c'était y a 5 ans déjà, ou presque... misère.
Perso je pense que je vais commencer par Hellblade, ça tombe bien il est déjà installé !  ::lol::

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Pour The wolf Among Us, j'avais lu que les jeux Telltales étaient plus agréables avec un pad, c'est vrai ça ?

----------


## madgic

Moi j'ai un gros problème, je suis en plein dans Hand of Fate et j'ai commencé un premier vrai parc dans Planet Coaster  :Facepalm: 

Mais promis je vais essayer de finir des jeux de ma liste  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> On m'a désigné à la dernière seconde pour choisir les jeux de *Doggy D* ! Beaucoup trop de point'n'click dans cette liste, mais j'ai réussi à me freiner dans l'envie de ne proposer que ça tellement il y en a des bons.
> 
> Voici donc ta liste:
> 
> *Loom*, parce que c'est un classique et que c'est trop bien*The Longest Journey*, peut-être mon pnc préféré
> Ça c'est pour les jeux de logique 
> 
> *Dishonored**The Fall**Tomb Raider Underworld**Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons*
> 
> Dans l'espoir que cette liste improvisée te convienne.


Oui, merci beaucoup, bonne liste éclectique de jeux qui me donnent tous envie !

Je viens de commencer Loom et c'est vraiment original  :;):

----------


## Flad

> J'attends toujours le jeu de ma liste pour remplacer Portal.


World of goo.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Moi j'ai un gros problème, je suis en plein dans Hand of Fate et j'ai commencé un premier vrai parc dans Planet Coaster 
> 
> Mais promis je vais essayer de finir des jeux de ma liste


Oui il vaudrait mieux, ton équipe compte sur toi.  ::lol::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai fini *Day of the Tentacle (Remastered)*, c'est un peu compliqué mais je me suis bien amusée.
Et... :Cigare:

----------


## Kulfy

Tibur > Ben alors, même pas un petit message pour dire que ma liste était prête ? J'attendais, moi  ::P: 
C'est possible de remplacer Fallout New Vegas par Fallout 2 (ou un autre jeu de ton choix) ? 
Je voudrais les faire dans l'ordre. Et oui, j'ai un peu de retard sur cette licence  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Paradox

1e jeu fini : Bulletstorm.



Deja fait il y a un peu moins de 7 ans et... il a bien vieilli.

Tres bonne ambiance, avec un bon gameplay sur un FPS nerveux, ou il se passe plein de choses en seulement 5 heures de jeu.

Je recommande.  ::lol:: 

Merci Swordy !

Edit : Petit bemol cependant avec la 1e version n'ayant jamais beneficie de la transition de GFWL vers SteamWorks, ou il faut telecharger une DLL et customiser un fichier .ini pour contourner le probleme.

https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Bullet...Windows_-_LIVE

----------


## Kaede

> Edit : Petit bemol cependant avec la 1e version n'ayant jamais beneficie de la transition de GFWL vers SteamWorks, ou il faut telecharger une DLL et customiser un fichier .ini pour contourner le probleme.
> 
> https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Bullet...Windows_-_LIVE


Sachant qu'à coté de ça (on en parlait dans le topic des bons plans), les devs ont retiré la 1ere version du magasin pour la remplacer par une version "HD ++ remastered pwet" (bien plus chère). C'est gonflé  :ouaiouai:

----------


## machiavel24

> Moi j'ai un gros problème, je suis en plein dans Hand of Fate et j'ai commencé un premier vrai parc dans Planet Coaster 
> 
> Mais promis je vais essayer de finir des jeux de ma liste


La même. Je suis sur Destiny 2 et j'accroche pas mal, mais je vais essayer d'en finir quelques jeux de ma liste  ::P: .

----------


## madgic

> Tibur > Ben alors, même pas un petit message pour dire que ma liste était prête ? J'attendais, moi 
> C'est possible de remplacer Fallout New Vegas par Fallout 2 (ou un autre jeu de ton choix) ? 
> Je voudrais les faire dans l'ordre. Et oui, j'ai un peu de retard sur cette licence


J'ai supprimé Fallout de ta liste  :;): 




> J'ai fini Day of the Tentacle (Remastered)


Yes, on creuse l'écart  :Cigare:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Attendez que je m'y mette !

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> World of goo.


Déjà fait aussi il y a longtemps.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai mis une liste des jeux Steam qui je n'ai pas fait ou finit dans le google doc en lien dans mon profil, je pense que ce sera plus simple.

----------


## Flad

> Déjà fait aussi il y a longtemps. 
> 
> J'ai mis une liste des jeux Steam qui je n'ai pas fait ou finit dans le google doc en lien dans mon profil, je pense que ce sera plus simple.


Ok j'y retourne dès que je peux (donc pas au taf même si je vais essayer vite fait à midi ^^).

----------


## Chiff

Fini *VVVVVV* (Preuve ici : https://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff5...b=achievements )

Par contre même pas en rêve je ferais les autres achievements. Je suis trop vieux pour ces conneries  :Fouras:

----------


## Flad

> Ok j'y retourne dès que je peux (donc pas au taf même si je vais essayer vite fait à midi ^^).


J'ai menti.
Ce sera Psychonauts pour le coup (j'ai pas pu vérifier la durée par contre). Mais il parait que ce jeu était un incontournable à son époque.

----------


## madgic

> J'ai menti.
> Ce sera Psychonauts pour le coup (j'ai pas pu vérifier la durée par contre). Mais il parait que ce jeu était un incontournable à son époque.


J'ai modifié  :;):

----------


## Flad

Merci !

----------


## Makusu

> Voici ma sélection pour Makusu !
> 
> *Potatoman Seek the Troof* : EZ PZ comme ça c'est déjà un jeu vite torché supprimé du backlog
> 
> *Brütal Legend* : Bon défouloir avec de la musique sympa (et Jack Black ) et pas trop long. A lancer au moins une fois pour le menu et l'intro 
> 
> *Prey* : Oui je sais, il l'a déjà commencé, mais il faut finir cette merveille !!! 
> 
> *Tacoma* : Balade tranquille et pas trop longue
> ...


Impeccable comme déjà dit par MP.

Doggy D désolé de t'avoir laissé en plan j'étais un peu déconnecté ce week end. Je vois qu'on t'a concocté une super liste, merci au SuperRemplacant Supergounou!

----------


## doggy d

> Fini *VVVVVV* (Preuve ici : https://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff5...b=achievements )
> 
> Par contre même pas en rêve je ferais les autres achievements. Je suis trop vieux pour ces conneries


Je te rassure, moi non plus  :;): 
Par contre je relance parfois le jeu uniquement pour la musique...

----------


## Swordy

Je pleure d'avance sur les jeux de type plateforme et adresse que j'ai étant donné que je suis une brèle dans ce genre de jeux xD

Bon j'ai attaqué Epistory ^^

----------


## Kulfy

> Je te rassure, moi non plus 
> Par contre je relance parfois le jeu uniquement pour la musique...


Et pour une petite session de Super Gravitron  ::love::

----------


## doggy d

> Et pour une petite session de Super Gravitron


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kCbe6N16sk

 ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Yes, on creuse l'écart


Encore plus, la nuit dernière j'ai terminé *To the Moon* (https://steamcommunity.com/id/biscui.../achievements/). C'est une vraie perle pleine d'émotions. Je recommande  ::wub::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Encore plus, la nuit dernière j'ai terminé *To the Moon* (https://steamcommunity.com/id/biscui.../achievements/). C'est une vraie perle pleine d'émotions. Je recommande


Déjà deux jeux finis ? Il va falloir se calmer, mademoiselle.  :Fouras: 

Ce qu'elle ne vous dit pas, c'est qu'elle a pleuré comme une madeleine pendant tout le générique.  ::ninja::

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> J'ai menti.
> Ce sera Psychonauts pour le coup (j'ai pas pu vérifier la durée par contre). Mais il parait que ce jeu était un incontournable à son époque.


13 heures pour l'histoire principale, et c'est parfait : je l'avais commencé vite fait il y a longtemps mais laissé tombé alors que j'adorais, ce sera l'occasion de le finir (en recommençant une partie pour le faire au propre) et d'attendre le 2 comme un chacal avec le reste de la meute.  ::ninja:: 

En attendant j'ai commencé Machinarium.

----------


## Paradox

> Sachant qu'à coté de ça (on en parlait dans le topic des bons plans), les devs ont retiré la 1ere version du magasin pour la remplacer par une version "HD ++ remastered pwet" (bien plus chère). C'est gonflé


Ben, ca fait mal dans le sens ou :

- il n'y a pas eu de passage de GFWL vers SteamWorks donc oblige de passer par une solution "non-EULA-compliant" pour y jouer (alors que c'etait leur responsabilite apres tout)
- le remaster est au meme prix pour les possesseurs de l'original (qui avait d'ailleurs disparu du store pour je ne sais plus quelle raison)
- il est, comme tu l'as dis, super cher pour un remaster quand meme

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Déjà deux jeux finis ? Il va falloir se calmer, mademoiselle.


Jamais !  ::P: 




> Ce qu'elle ne vous dit pas, c'est qu'elle a pleuré comme une madeleine pendant tout le générique.


Et alors ? C'est un jeu très, très touchant  ::cry::

----------


## Tigri

> Yes, merci !
> 
> Par contre j'ai vérifié, mais "Amnesia: Dark Descent" n'était pas dans ma liste. En vrai, je l'ai déjà fini.
> Il y aurait moyen de reroll uniquement pour ce jeu ?
> 
> Pour les autres choix, la majorité me donne envie, je pense finir plus d'un jeu cette fois 
> Merci pour cette sympathique liste.
> 
> edit : Je viens de lire ton petit mot, je remplace donc *Amnesia* par *Penumbra Ouverture*


C'est modifié sur le site, bon courage ! (tu vas en avoir besoin si tu flippes facilement   ::ninja:: )

----------


## Ymnargue

> Fini *VVVVVV* (Preuve ici : https://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff5...b=achievements )
> 
> Par contre même pas en rêve je ferais les autres achievements. Je suis trop vieux pour ces conneries


Putain j'y arrive pas moi.
Je vais continuer à persévérer !

----------


## machiavel24

Je chie des ronds de chapeau sur Hexcells Plus (monde 5) et Epistory, c'est tout mignon  :Mellow2: .

----------


## Cannes

J'ai mis 1h pour tuer le gardien du tutoriel de Fury.
Ca s'annonce mal. :°

----------


## Makusu

I found the Troof!!!

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1444480494

Ps: C'est VVVVVV mais en 1000x moins bien.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai mis 1h pour tuer le gardien du tutoriel de Fury.
> Ca s'annonce mal. :°


Pas tant que ça. C'est plus ou moins le tarif, d'après mes souvenirs. Accroche-toi, les prochains bosses sont stylés.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Ma partie de NaissanceE commence très mal : la touche de saut a complètement disparu de la liste des touches utilisables. Elle n'existe plus. Du coup, impossible de sauter. Du jamais vu  ::P: 
Bon, je réinstalle...

----------


## NFafa

> J'ai mis 1h pour tuer le gardien du tutoriel de Fury.
> Ca s'annonce mal. :°


  :haha: 

Ca me rappelle mon précédent event, où j'en ai vraiment ch... pour finir le jeu (entre 1 et 3h pour chaque boss). A noter que j'ai du lancer un deuxième run pour le finir et au second passage ça passait comme dans du beurre : one shot de tous les boss (sauf un). 
Petit conseil pas vraiment spoil : 

Spoiler Alert! 


L'important amha c'est de bien maîtriser la parade


Petit conseil beaucoup plus spoil 

Spoiler Alert! 


Le dernier boss est optionnel ...  et c'est une bonne chose vu la difficulté. Mais comme on ne peut pas revenir en arrière une fois qu'on a commencé le combat, il faut recommencer le jeu de zéro pour choisir une autre fin... donc si tu ne le sens pas, ne pas jouer au héros sur la fin.



Sinon j'ai voulu commencer par Life is Strange, mais vu que d'un côté il y a 11Go de donnée, et de l'autre 400ko/s de débit ... bein j'ai commencé par Seasons after Fall.

C'est sacrément beau, pour l'instant les puzzles sont sympathiques, mais le contrôle du renard c'est une horreur  ::(:

----------


## ajcrou

> Ce qu'elle ne vous dit pas, c'est qu'elle a pleuré comme une madeleine pendant tout le générique.


Par contre me concernant, je viens de terminer What remains of Edith Finch.

Honnêtement, j'avais une petite larme à la fin.  :Emo: 

Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que le jeu est une perle. Mais, il m'a rapidement procuré le nécessaire pour me créer la curiosité d'en apprendre plus sur l'histoire des membres de la famille et comprendre l'origine du journal (quoique, j'aurais préféré ne pas le découvrir, encore une preuve que le jeu fait le nécessaire pour créer un attachement).

Rien à dire aussi sur le cheminement à suivre, tout se coordonnant et s’enchaînant parfaitement à la suite. Avec certains passages assez originaux 

Spoiler Alert! 


(je pense notamment à l'histoire de la petite Barbara et la BD)

. Des moments assez émouvant, voire même profondément tragique 

Spoiler Alert! 


(notamment Gregory).



La musique, sans être exceptionnelle, fait parfaitement le travail pour créer l'ambiance.

Bref, pas grand-chose à dire, le jeu a réussi à me prendre par la main jusqu'à la fin avec quelques larmes.  ::'(:

----------


## Swordy

Bon ben je pense que je ne terminerais que cinq jeux sur les six, j'y arrive pas du tout avec VVVVVV et je me rends compte que j'aime vraiment pas ce genre de jeux xDDDD

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Je pense que j'ai fini NaissanceE. Je dis "je pense" car je n'ai rien pigé à ce qui vient de m'arriver et tout laisse à supposer que l'expérience n'est pas terminée ^^



Il m'est assez difficile de comprendre certains choix de gameplay comme des phases de plateforme bien pénibles et le principe de la course pendant laquelle il faut gérer sa respiration... sérieusement !?

Le gros point positif vient de son esthétique étouffante malgré une impression parfaite de gigantisme des environnements. Ça m'a furieusement donné envie de me replonger dans la lecture du manga Blame! de Tsutomo Nihei.

Allez, jeu suivant !

----------


## Paradox

Aye, 2e jeu fini : The Last Station.



Un jeu un peu special. 

Je ne sais trop quoi en penser : un brin contemplatif avec une histoire disseminee au fur et a mesure par bribes, un gameplay et des graphismes old-school. 

A conseiller aux amateurs de jeux melangeant les genres, et ne craignant pas la repetitivite.

----------


## acdctabs

Bon j'ai chargé le pc portable, je vais pouvoir m'attaquer aux jeux qui m'ont été donné ^^

----------


## Kulfy

Bien joué Monsieur Luge, 7 à 1, on tient le bon bout  ::ninja::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

:Indeed:

----------


## Nono

Far Cry: Blood Dragon

Je m'attendais à un FPS volontairement bas du front mais pas à un open world. Du coup, on doit se taper la liste des poncifs des open world Ubi : captures de points, missions secondaires qui se ressemblent toutes, trucs à collecter...
Je vais essayer autant que possible de rusher la mission principale.

Pour l'enrobage, Ubisoft s'est vautré sans retenue (et probablement sans difficulté) dans la beauferie totale, mais finalement on a déjà vu ça de manière plus ou moins volontaire ailleurs.
A part peut-être les protips de chargement de map qui sont tellement cons que ça force le sourire.

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini *Back to Bed*

Jeu de réflexion assez simple (il y a un niveau de difficulté plus grand déblocable à la fin du jeu mais je ne l'ai pas essayé) et joli mais je l'ai trouvé très répétitif. Heureusement qu'il est court sinon j'aurais certainement abandonné et d'ailleurs je n'ai aucune envie d'essayer le mode cauchemar qui reprend les même niveau en rajoutant un passage obligé par une clé.

La preuve


Spoiler Alert! 






Il faudrait donner un nom aux équipes, genre l'équipe 2 Gryffondor et l'équipe 1 Serpentard.


 ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

*Hexcells plus* terminé : 

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1444936132 (je n'ai pas eu le courage de débloquer le dernier succès).

J'avoue avoir bourriné sur la fin à cause de la difficulté et de la lassitude. Typiquement le genre de jeu que j'aime faire par très petites sessions. Je recommande parce qu'il est vraiment très bon dans son genre.

Sinon sur le site, j'ai remarqué que Tacoma avait été remplacé par far cry 3 : Blood Dragon. Je pense que c'est une erreur au moment du choix. Si c'était possible de mettre Tacoma comme prévu (Il me tente plus que Blood Dragon).

----------


## ajcrou

> Il faudrait donner un nom aux équipes, genre l'équipe 2 Gryffondor et l'équipe 1 Serpentard.


Oui, mais non, puisque c'est l'équipe 1 qui va gagner.  :tired: 

Accessoirement, on gagne quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Far Cry: Blood Dragon
> 
> Je m'attendais à un FPS volontairement bas du front mais pas à un open world. Du coup, on doit se taper la liste des poncifs des open world Ubi : captures de points, missions secondaires qui se ressemblent toutes, trucs à collecter...
> Je vais essayer autant que possible de rusher la mission principale.
> 
> Pour l'enrobage, Ubisoft s'est vautré sans retenue (et probablement sans difficulté) dans la beauferie totale, mais finalement on a déjà vu ça de manière plus ou moins volontaire ailleurs.
> A part peut-être les protips de chargement de map qui sont tellement cons que ça force le sourire.


Y'a quand meme des trucs qui font sourire et, oui, tu peux rusher, tu ne loupes pas grand chose mais c'est "rigolo" de voir jusqu'ou il ont pousse le delire et ca tu le vois sur la fin.

C'est pour ca qu'en tant que personne qui n'a pas vraiment apprecie Blood Dragon, je te conseille de le finir (si tu rushes il n'est pas bien long).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, mais non, puisque c'est l'équipe 1 qui va gagner. 
> 
> Accessoirement, on gagne quoi ?


Moi, je croyais que l'equipe 2 c'etait les remplacants.  ::ninja:: 

Surtout que l'equipe se debrouille tres bien toute seule apparemment  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@Madgic, apparemment, y'a un truc qui merdoie avec le plot.  ::'(: 

Backtrace :




> A PHP Error was encountered
> 
> Severity: Notice
> 
> Message: Undefined variable: team
> 
> Filename: views/event.php
> 
> Line Number: 109
> ...

----------


## madgic

> Y'a quand meme des trucs qui font sourire et, oui, tu peux rusher, tu ne loupes pas grand chose mais c'est "rigolo" de voir jusqu'ou il ont pousse le delire et ca tu le vois sur la fin.
> 
> C'est pour ca qu'en tant que personne qui n'a pas vraiment apprecie Blood Dragon, je te conseille de le finir (si tu rushes il n'est pas bien long).
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Moi, je croyais que l'equipe 2 c'etait les remplacants. 
> ...


Ah oui.

Dans la page event ça ne le fait pas par contre, tu peux le voie là en attendant  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

> Oui, mais non, puisque c'est l'équipe 1 qui va gagner. 
> 
> Accessoirement, on gagne quoi ?


Mais ça colle, puisque Serpentard, c'est la meilleure maison. En terme de classe de JdR, Gryffondor, c'est les guerriers, Serdaigle les mages, Poufsouffle les PNJs et Serpentard les voleurs. Y a pas photo.

----------


## machiavel24

> J'ai fini *Back to Bed*
> 
> Jeu de réflexion assez simple (il y a un niveau de difficulté plus grand déblocable à la fin du jeu mais je ne l'ai pas essayé) et joli mais je l'ai trouvé très répétitif. Heureusement qu'il est court sinon j'aurais certainement abandonné et d'ailleurs je n'ai aucune envie d'essayer le mode cauchemar qui reprend les même niveau en rajoutant un passage obligé par une clé.
> 
> La preuve
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Je suis d'accord pour les noms d'équipe qui conviennent parfaitement  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Cannes

> Par contre me concernant, je viens de terminer What remains of Edith Finch.
> 
> Honnêtement, j'avais une petite larme à la fin. 
> 
> Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que le jeu est une perle. Mais, il m'a rapidement procuré le nécessaire pour me créer la curiosité d'en apprendre plus sur l'histoire des membres de la famille et comprendre l'origine du journal (quoique, j'aurais préféré ne pas le découvrir, encore une preuve que le jeu fait le nécessaire pour créer un attachement).
> 
> Rien à dire aussi sur le cheminement à suivre, tout se coordonnant et s’enchaînant parfaitement à la suite. Avec certains passages assez originaux 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Super content que ça t'ai  plu comme moi j'ai adoré.  ::wub::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Super content que ça t'ai  plu comme moi j'ai adoré.


Tout pareil, mon plus récent coup de coeur  :Mellow2:

----------


## ajcrou

> Super content que ça t'ai  plu comme moi j'ai adoré.


Tu as décidé de me faire couler quelques larmes avec ta liste...  :tired: 

Je viens de terminer Oxenfree.

Certes, il souffre de quelques défauts : la musique dont je ne suis pas très fan ; un peu trop bavard dans certaines séquences pour tout suivre.

Mais, là encore, l'histoire et l'ambiance sont assez gérées pour créer la curiosité nécessaire. Avec quelques bons moments d'émotions. On développement rapidement un certain sentiment d'attachement vis-à-vis des personnages 

Spoiler Alert! 


(notamment la relation entre Alex et Jonas avec lesquels j'ai fait l'essentiel de l’aventure, je ne sais pas si on peut changer d'acolyte ?)

.

Je serais curieux de savoir si les choix lors des dialogues et de certaines séquences peuvent impacter la fin ?

Honnêtement, un petit jeu sympathique avec quelques moments assez émouvant et attachant, dont j'ai vraiment apprécié la découverte.


Je vais essayer de terminer Season after fall avant mon départ dimanche matin, sinon la suite au retour.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

T'as une sélection de jeux vraiment chouette en tout cas !

----------


## Makusu

> Je serais curieux de savoir si les choix lors des dialogues et de certaines séquences peuvent impacter la fin ?


Alors sans spoiler oui tu peux changer significativement la fin de plusieurs façons (D'ailleurs ne regarde pas les succès ça divulgâche un peu aussi).

Oxenfree était pas trop mal même si je n'ai accroché que moyennement à l'histoire, mais je ne vais pas détailler pour ne pas spoiler et ça reste sympa a parcourir. ^^

Par contre leur prochain jeu a l'air d'être beaucoup plus original et fun a ce niveau. Battre des démons et le diable dans des concours de beuveries lors d'une visite en enfer ça en jette carrément XD.

----------


## machiavel24

> T'as une sélection de jeux vraiment chouette en tout cas !


Y a Euphoria ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon Epistory, c'est très chouette.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai commencé *Celeste*. C'est plutôt difficile mais la musique est très captivante  ::love::

----------


## machiavel24

Commencé Titan Souls : 3 boss en dix minutes  :Cigare: . 



Spoiler Alert! 


Je m'attends à la fessée pour les suivants. Je ne pensais pas si bien dire : 5ème boss qui doit prendre littéralement une flèche dans le séant

  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Galgu

J'ai fini *Antichamber*. En fait en y jouant je me suis rappelé que je l'avais commencé mais jamais fini  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est très "brut" pas vraiment d'aide à aucun moment, pas de succès, la fin tombe d'un coup et le jeu quitte  ::mellow::  C'était sympa, dans la moyenne des puzzle game, malgré son côté décalé.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

J'aurais tellement aimé un Antichamber 2...

----------


## Akodo

J'ai absolument pas eu le temps de commencer, mais je m'y mets la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Galgu

> J'ai absolument pas eu le temps de commencer, mais je m'y mets la semaine prochaine.


pas de souci c'est jusqu'au 2 septembre  :B):

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Bon, *Machinarium* c'est fait, encore cinq restant !
https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...0/achievements

Prochaine cible : *The Ball* (qui semble être une préquelle a Solus Project, c'est même pour ça que j'ai acheté The Ball)

----------


## Ymnargue

J'ai fini *Portal*.

J'ai enfin joué à Portal. C'est dingue. Ca fait des années que je me dis qu'il faut que je fasse Portal. 
Et je l'ai terminé d'une traite. 

Ce jeu était fantastique. J'ai pris un pied monstre. Un jour, je ferai le second.
Pour l'heure, voilà ce que j'en pense un peu plus en détail :

Dès le départ, j'ai été séduit par la simplicité et l'ingéniosité des puzzles. Au fil de l'aventure, je ne me suis jamais retrouvé bloqué. J'ai dû réfléchir oui, et c'est super. Tout est logique. Il faut un minimum de skill, mais rien de rédhibitoire. 
L'ambiance sonore est minimaliste et prenante. Le jeu est vieux et beau. 
Je me mettrai au second bientôt. En attendant, j'en ressors conquis.

----------


## Galgu

> J'ai fini *Portal*.
> 
> J'ai enfin joué à Portal. C'est dingue. Ca fait des années que je me dis qu'il faut que je fasse Portal. 
> Et je l'ai terminé d'une traite. 
> 
> Ce jeu était fantastique. J'ai pris un pied monstre. Un jour, je ferai le second.
> Pour l'heure, voilà ce que j'en pense un peu plus en détail :
> 
> Dès le départ, j'ai été séduit par la simplicité et l'ingéniosité des puzzles. Au fil de l'aventure, je ne me suis jamais retrouvé bloqué. J'ai dû réfléchir oui, et c'est super. Tout est logique. Il faut un minimum de skill, mais rien de rédhibitoire. 
> ...


YES !  :;):  This was a triumph  ::lol::

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai fini *Portal*.
> 
> J'ai enfin joué à Portal. C'est dingue. Ca fait des années que je me dis qu'il faut que je fasse Portal. 
> Et je l'ai terminé d'une traite. 
> 
> Ce jeu était fantastique. J'ai pris un pied monstre. Un jour, je ferai le second.
> Pour l'heure, voilà ce que j'en pense un peu plus en détail :
> 
> Dès le départ, j'ai été séduit par la simplicité et l'ingéniosité des puzzles. Au fil de l'aventure, je ne me suis jamais retrouvé bloqué. J'ai dû réfléchir oui, et c'est super. Tout est logique. Il faut un minimum de skill, mais rien de rédhibitoire. 
> ...


GlaDOS quoi.  ::lol::

----------


## NFafa

*Seasons after fall* terminé : https://steamcommunity.com/id/NFafa/...0/achievements

J'ai bien accroché du début à la fin sur tous les points : design, ambiance sonore, gameplay  :;):  Le seul bémol restant la maniabilité - c'est dommage je l'aurais bien donné à faire à mon gamin mais j'ai peur qu'il s'énerve à ce sujet  ::sad::

----------


## Chiff

Fini *World of Goo.* https://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff5...b=achievements

C'était sympathique.

----------


## machiavel24

Fini Epistory : https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...0/achievements
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1446721905

C'était très bien. Je conseille vraiment.

----------


## Cannes

> J'ai fini *Antichamber*. En fait en y jouant je me suis rappelé que je l'avais commencé mais jamais fini 
> 
> C'est très "brut" pas vraiment d'aide à aucun moment, pas de succès, la fin tombe d'un coup et le jeu quitte  C'était sympa, dans la moyenne des puzzle game, malgré son côté décalé.


Moi je suis trop paumé..

----------


## jopopoe

*Super Hot* fini hier soir. Mon avis :

Un concept sympa moyennement exploité

J'avais essayé la démo gratuite avant qu'ils n'en fassent un jeu complet, et c'était fun même si un peu limité.

Ben le jeu complet c'est pareil, avec en plus une histoire moyenne incrustée d'une manière qui manque cruellement de subtilité. La pseudo-ambiance DOS/Matrix fait plus mal au crâne qu'autre chose, et le rythme du jeu est sans cesse haché par des scénettes ou des dialogues qui ne provoquent qu'un seul effet "quand est-ce que ça finit que je puisse retourner tuer des gens au ralenti ?".

Car les niveaux sont bien fendards, et on s'éclate à faire exploser des bonhommes rouges tout en esquivant leur balles façon Keanu Reeves. Bon le level design manque un peu de génie, certes, et tout ça ne se renouvelle pas beaucoup, mais on s'amuse quand même pas mal, grâce à un concept de base franchement efficace.

12/20

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi je suis trop paumé..


J'ai hésité avant de te le mettre. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a d'un côté les gens comme Galgu pour qui le finir n'est qu'une simple formalité, alors que moi j'ai du abandonné tellement j'y arrivais pas du tout.
Si tu fais partie de la seconde catégorie je suis désolé ! (mais pas trop quand même vu que ton équipe a pris beaucoup trop d'avance sur la mienne  ::ninja::  )

----------


## La Chouette

Fini le light world de *Super Meat Boy* (ainsi que le premier monde du dark world) avec tout en A+. Pas toutes les warps et les bandages, cependant. Ce jeu me perturbe. Je l'adore et le déteste. Ca marche bien, les niveaux sont bien foutus (à l'exception des niveaux avec les espèces de Meat Boy mutants dans the Rapture, où je me fais toujours avoir au début parce qu'ils se fondent dans le décor). Mais bon sang, avec le chrono qui démarre dès le respawn et non au premier mouvement, j'ai dû me suicider nombre de fois juste pour me gratter ou chasser une mouche. On ajoute à ça la cutscene qui se déclenche à chaque fois qu'on charge un monde (passable, certes, mais est-il vraiment nécessaire de le faire à chaque fois ?), le fait que je n'accroche pas du tout à l'humour McMillen du "hahaha caca pipi avortement", les quelques bugs (replay qui ne marche pas après un des derniers niveaux, pour lequel j'aurais voulu le regarder, Meat Boy qui se coince dans un mur lors du niveau du boss de fin), et on obtient un super jeu que je note 7/10, mais que j’exècre. Je hais ce jeu. Il est génial, mais c'est une merde infâme à laquelle je ne retoucherai jamais. Je préfère retourner sur Celeste qui est un jeu beau, mignon et apaisant, même sur les faces B où je meurs littéralement plus de 1400 fois.



Spoiler Alert! 




Clairement, y a pas photo.

----------


## Kaede

Super Meat Boy est en effet un petit peu buggué / légèrement poussif, malheureusement.
Pour le reste, tu chipotes un peu je trouve (ou alors je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire), sauf pour l'humour McMillen.

----------


## Akodo

> J'ai fini *Portal*.
> 
> J'ai enfin joué à Portal. C'est dingue. Ca fait des années que je me dis qu'il faut que je fasse Portal. 
> Et je l'ai terminé d'une traite. 
> 
> Ce jeu était fantastique. J'ai pris un pied monstre. Un jour, je ferai le second.
> Pour l'heure, voilà ce que j'en pense un peu plus en détail :
> 
> Dès le départ, j'ai été séduit par la simplicité et l'ingéniosité des puzzles. Au fil de l'aventure, je ne me suis jamais retrouvé bloqué. J'ai dû réfléchir oui, et c'est super. Tout est logique. Il faut un minimum de skill, mais rien de rédhibitoire. 
> ...



Faut faire le second alors, sans hésitation. J'avais ADORE la narration à l'époque, et bien sûr les puzzles et le reste. Le premier n'est qu'une ébauche en comparaison.

----------


## Galgu

J'ai fini *Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition.*

J'avais déjà fini le jeu sur PSP à l'époque, je l'ai re-fini avec plaisir avec le true ending. Excellent metroidvania, ambiance super, maniabilité vraiment bonne, clins d'oeil à d'autres JV vraiment appréciables.

----------


## Ymnargue

> Faut faire le second alors, sans hésitation. J'avais ADORE la narration à l'époque, et bien sûr les puzzles et le reste. Le premier n'est qu'une ébauche en comparaison.


Ouais, une fois l'event terminé, je le ferai  ::):

----------


## M.Rick75

> Faut faire le second alors, sans hésitation. J'avais ADORE la narration à l'époque, et bien sûr les puzzles et le reste. Le premier n'est qu'une ébauche en comparaison.


Et c'est vraiment drôle aussi.

----------


## Makusu

Fini Tacoma. 
C'est un super Walking sim, sans doute pas trop éloigné de ce qu'à fait le studio sur "Gone home" mais je n'y ai pas joué donc impossible de confirmer.
Qui dit walking sim dit évidemment interactions limitées mais tout tourne ici autour d'une idée qui fonctionne très bien. On joue une sorte d'enquêtrice qui parcoure des scènes enregistré dans le vaisseau en réalité augmentée. On peux donc suivre les scènes très aisément avec 3 boutons play/pause, avance et retour arrière. Cela permet entre autre de suivre des conversations à plusieurs endroits en même temps. 
L'autre grosse source d'informations sont les interfaces "ordinateur" des personages qui permettent de parcourir mail/messages/photos. 
Enfin on peux aussi ramasser les objets et les inspecter. C'est le seul bémol à mon goût puisque certaines infos essentielles sont cachées dans l'environnement mais comme elle sont très peu nombreuses elle sont très diluées et trouver ces "codes" deviens vite chiant (dommage j'aurais aimé débloquer toutes les salles).
Enfin un mot sur la narration qui est très bonnes, impliquant le traitement de plusieurs thèmes très actuels. l'histoire est assez condensées et partagées entre info écrites et racontées par les personnages, cela permet d'éviter une lassitude, même pour les gens qui sont un peu rebutés par la lecture dans un JV. 
Bref une très bonne pioche pour un jeu efficace de quelques heures seulement, merci @rouxbarbe

----------


## Kaede

Et hop, fini 10,000,000  ::): 

Mother Russia Bleeds, me voila !

----------


## Galgu

J'ai fini "*Never alone*".

Jeu très engagé (c'est en fait un documentaire sur la culture inuit en alaska). Court et limité au niveau du gameplay, j'ai pas trop accroché (peut-être pas dans la meilleure humeur pour l'apprécier à sa juste valeur ?), mais pourquoi pas.

----------


## Makusu

Terminé Brutal Legend

https://steamcommunity.com/id/Makusu...b=achievements

Bilan mitigé, le jeu est sympa a plein de niveaux notamment pour l'ambiance, la DA, les dialogues.
Au niveau gameplay on est sur un espèce de mix entre beat em all et RTS. ça ne fonctionne qu'à moitié pour plusieurs raisons, les contrôles sont simples mais peut être trop pour que le jeu permette de faire des choses intéressantes. Ont fini souvent juste a essayer de rassembler ses troupes autour de soi pour bourrer les objectifs un par un (souvent la meilleure stratégie d'ailleurs). Mais le plus gros défaut reste l'absence d'objectif clair dans certaines missions. 
C'est ce qui m'a fait passer en facile pour les deux dernières missions après avoir perdu l'avant dernière parce que le jeu m'a roulé dessus après que j'ai épuisé mes ressources pendant 1/2 heure avant de comprendre ce qu'il fallait faire.
Ah et puis les missions annexes et l'open world ont zero intérêt.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Je viens de terminer *The Ball*.
https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...0/achievements

Bilan plutôt mitigé : d'un côté les mécaniques sont simples à assimiler et réutiliser, l'idée de se trimballer une sphère énorme pour résoudre des puzzles et écrabouiller du streumon en mode boule de démolition est marrante, mais de l'autre les puzzles sont vite répétitifs, les ennemis souffrent d'un manque énorme de variété (90% de momies qui se divisent en deux catégories : attaque au corps-à-corps et attaque à distance), l'histoire est convenue (oh, 

Spoiler Alert! 


des aliens sont allé voir les Aztèques et leur ont enseigné absolument tout, des trucs les plus basiques comme la pêche et l'agriculture à l'élaboration de matériaux composites des siècles en avance sur leur époque, en échange de la vénération en tant que dieux, et les humains ont finit par se rebeller et sceller les méchants aliens

, comme c'est original !), et la DA est dans l'ensemble assez moche : ça tente un mélange Aztèque et industriel qui pourrait être pas mal, mais en fait c'est juste moche (à part un ou deux décors plus inspirés, comme 

Spoiler Alert! 


un désert sous-terrain avec plusieurs pyramides éclairées par un soleil artificiel

) et la plupart du temps on se balade dans des grottes et des tunnels de pierre quelconques.

Bref, s'il n'y avait pas la motivation de l'event du backlog, j'aurais probablement jamais finit ce jeu.

Bon, ça fait deux jeux où on se creuse les méninges, je pense qu'il est temps de se détendre un peu le cerveau : place à *Serious SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM : The First Encounter*!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Fini Tacoma.





> Terminé Brutal Legend


Deux jeux en 1 weeke end, efficace !  :;): 

Pour Brütal Legend c'était plus pour l'ambiance, la zik et le menu super chouette, c'est vrai que le jeu s'essouffle assez vite, j'avais bien aimé jusque la moitié, ensuite c'est du remplissage un peu soporifique, avec effectivement des phases RTS pas très inspirées. Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas le metal un peu ancien et qui peuvent pas voir Jack Black en peinture, inutile d'essayer  :^_^:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai commencé *DEADBOLT*. C'est rigolo mais je déteste les niveaux plus difficiles  ::(:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Pour ma part c'est sur *Torchlight* premier du nom que je vais passer mes prochaines heures de jeu.
J'y avais apparemment déjà joué 11h mais comme je n'en ai aucun souvenir et que je ne l'avais pas du tout fini il est temps de se retrousser les manches !

----------


## Kulfy

Bien avancé dans Alan Wake de mon côté, terminé l'épisode 4, il doit m'en rester un ou deux à tout casser. L'histoire se laisse suivre, et la tension est bien présente tout du long. 
Par contre, je pensais que le jeu serait plus avare en munitions, jusque là ça ressemble plus à un L4D qu'au jeu de survie auquel je m'attendais.
Le jeu n'est du coup pas bien difficile (en normal), mais ça aurait beaucoup retiré au charme / à la tension s'il avait fallu se retaper 8 fois chaque combat, donc c'est très bien comme ça.
En plus de ça, le jeu est encore assez beau pour un cru 2012, et plutôt agréable au clavier/souris, c'est assez notable pour un portage console.


Courage équipe 2 ! A un moment, ils n'auront plus de jeux, à ce moment là on pourra commencer à les remonter  ::ninja::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Ils sont partis en sprint, et c'est leur problème. Ils ne tiendront pas la distance.

----------


## doggy d

Fini LOOM, 
Content d'avoir fait un classique, original et avec une vraie "personnalité". 
Par contre faut vraiment se remettre en conditions (1990), casquette des Chicago Bulls sur la tête et un bol de Benco, pour "dépasser" l'austérité apparente des débuts...  :;):

----------


## machiavel24

Fini Tacoma :


C'est moins chiant que Gone Home, mais c'est pas encore génial.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Rentré de vacances, j'attaque *RIVE* : un _twin stick shooter_ (aïe) vu de côté (c'est déjà ça...) avec un saupoudrage de plateforme, bien punchy sur le trailer et bien mollasson une fois en main. J'ai du mal à accrocher : non que le jeu soit mauvais, mais il me semble lui manquer un _twist_ qui le différencierait du lot. Dans le genre (dont je suis loin d'être un inconditionnel, cela joue sûrement), je préfère mille fois un _Bleed_ et son _bullet time_, malgré la DA oubliable et l'écriture médiocre. Au bout de quatre missions de _RIVE_, j'attends encore la trouvaille sympa, la mécanique innovante ou la boucle de gameplay jouissive qui me ferait en redemander, en un mot : le fun.

Je vais quand même essayer de le finir avant d'attaquer, par exemple, *Mark of the Ninja*, dont il sera sans doute bien plus difficile de décrocher.  ::wub::

----------


## madgic

Toujours 2 fois plus de jeux  :Cigare:

----------


## machiavel24

> Rentré de vacances, j'attaque *RIVE* : un _twin stick shooter_ (aïe) vu de côté (c'est déjà ça...) avec un saupoudrage de plateforme, bien punchy sur le trailer et bien mollasson une fois en main. J'ai du mal à accrocher : non que le jeu soit mauvais, mais il me semble lui manquer un _twist_ qui le différencierait du lot. Dans le genre (dont je suis loin d'être un inconditionnel, cela joue sûrement), je préfère mille fois un _Bleed_ et son _bullet time_, malgré la DA oubliable et l'écriture médiocre. Au bout de quatre missions de _RIVE_, j'attends encore la trouvaille sympa, la mécanique innovante ou la boucle de gameplay jouissive qui me ferait en redemander, en un mot : le fun.
> 
> Je vais quand même essayer de le finir avant d'attaquer, par exemple, *Mark of the Ninja*, dont il sera sans doute bien plus difficile de décrocher.


Tu risques d'être déçu  ::ninja:: .

Je finis la campagne de Destiny 2 (presque fini, mais ne compte pas  ::cry::  )  et direction DOOM ensuite.

----------


## Makusu

> Deux jeux en 1 weeke end, efficace ! 
> 
> Pour Brütal Legend c'était plus pour l'ambiance, la zik et le menu super chouette, c'est vrai que le jeu s'essouffle assez vite, j'avais bien aimé jusque la moitié, ensuite c'est du remplissage un peu soporifique, avec effectivement des phases RTS pas très inspirées. Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas le metal un peu ancien et qui peuvent pas voir Jack Black en peinture, inutile d'essayer



Après Tacoma c'est que quelques heures, mais Brütal j'ai bien senti que si c'était pas d'une traite je n'y serais pas retourné ^^ 

Effectivement rien de dramatique pour la plupart des défaut vu la qualité du reste (t'as fait la liste ^^). Par contre ne pas bien présenter les objectifs sérieux c'est le B.A-BA du JV quoi.

Je prend un exemple, au milieu du jeu il y a une mission de "défense" ou en gros il faut résister jusqu'à ce que se déclenche une cinématique. Le problème c'est que toutes les phases RTS jusque là suivait le même modèle ou il fallait aller détruire la base adverse. Du coup là comme ça débute comme d'habitude tu te retrouve a faire connement des aller retour sur le terrain pendant que l'adversaire t'envoie un flot continue sans même avoir sécurisé de ressource. C'est quand même très problématique ^^ (Je ne vais même pas évoquer le boss de fin qui demande une technique qui sort de nulle part qui n'as été teasé d'aucune manière, avec un pouvoir qui jusque là ne t'as servi que dans l'open world. XD)

Edit: Thibault Courtois aurais apparemment dit que l'équipe 1 était peut être devant, mais que notre jeu n'étais globalement pas beau.

----------


## Supergounou

Pour ma part, j'ai bien envie de laisser tomber mon premier jeu de l'event, Hand of Fate. J'ai roulé dessus tout du long quasi sans perdre une seule fois, et là ça fait 3h que je bloque sur le boss final. Je vais m'acharner encore un peu, mais si ça veut pas, ça veut pas.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ahah, j'ai laissé tombé Hand of Fate pour ça également  :^_^:

----------


## Galgu

> Pour ma part, j'ai bien envie de laisser tomber mon premier jeu de l'event, Hand of Fate. J'ai roulé dessus tout du long quasi sans perdre une seule fois, et là ça fait 3h que je bloque sur le boss final. Je vais m'acharner encore un peu, mais si ça veut pas, ça veut pas.


j'ai laissé tomber hand of fate pour ça également :D

----------


## Paradox

3e jeu fini : KotOR



Apres l'avoir fait il y a 15 ans (nostalgie quand tu nous tiens...), je viens (enfin) de finir un nouveau run de KotOR.

Un tres bon jeu Bioware, toujours aussi bien en terme de jeu pur. Mais...

- techniquement : ca a mal vieilli... Graphiquement, deja. Mais les bugs non-stop malgre quelques patchs non-officiels installes gachent le plaisir (pathfinding, immobile apres certaines actions, bugs de collisions, bugs de transitions avec cutscenes, etc.) ca devient lourd sur ~24h de jeu (~20h in-game). Fonctionne tres mal de base sur les versions d'OS actuels (Windows 10, Linux/Wine - leger mieux sous Linux) sur la version Steam qui ne peut pas etre patchee avec les derniers fix. On joue donc en 5/4 en 1280x1024... Sur un ecran large (16/9), ca fait mal...
- gameplay : pas mal dans l'ensemble (le bon temps des RPG a l'ancienne type D&D) meme si certaines mecaniques sont tres (trop) utilisees (detruit moi ca n fois, etc.)
- bande-son : tres sympa, bien que redondante pour certaines parties (i.e. combats)

Sinon, joue en VOSTFR, avec une version amelioree par des fans pour les sous-titres ; ces derniers, bien qu'ameliores, ne sont pas exempts de defauts.

Malgre tout ca, c'est un classique a faire, pour peu que vous supportiez quelques enervements sur l'aspect technique/tweaking.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fini Tacoma :
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/23/fbd...d2baec0b81.png
> 
> C'est moins chiant que Gone Home, mais c'est pas encore génial.


Je l'ai bien aime, mais il manque quelque chose pour moi (une fin plus "impactante" ?)

----------


## Kaede

C'est pas très compliqué d'ajouter le support du 16/9 1080p à Kotor : avec un executable patchable (donc une version nocd, merci Steam) et Flawless Widescreen ça passe comme une lettre à la poste, testé et approuvé.

Il est plutôt court pour un RPG, dis-donc.

----------


## doggy d

Fini The Fall,

Bonne ambiance et histoire originale.
Petit bémol : l'ergonomie au clavier... J'en ai mal ma main gauche...

Maintenant, après 20 ans d'attente et d'hésitation... Je me lance dans The Longest Journey !

----------


## Makusu

> Je l'ai bien aime, mais il manque quelque chose pour moi (une fin plus "impactante" ?)



Oui c'est vrai que je ne l'ai pas évoqué mais la fin n'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux, ça se veux une fin "ouverte" mais un peu en décalage avec le reste du propos.

----------


## Paradox

> C'est pas très compliqué d'ajouter le support du 16/9 1080p à Kotor : avec un executable patchable (donc une version nocd, merci Steam) et Flawless Widescreen ça passe comme une lettre à la poste, testé et approuvé.


 Comme je le disais, version Steam dans mon cas, donc Flawless Widescreen n'est pas compatible.

Apres, je vois pas trop ce qui empechait de recuperer la liste des resolutions supportes par le driver, comment beaucoup de jeux commencaient a le faire a l'epoque (oui, je sais que ca pourrait changer le rendu en fonction de ce qui est "hardcode" - mais quand tu vois que les bugs d'immobilite sont lies a la V-sync, tu pleures un peu).




> Il est plutôt court pour un RPG, dis-donc.


 C'etait deja pas mal a l'epoque pour un RPG 3D, si je me rappelle bien.

----------


## Paradox

> Oui c'est vrai que je ne l'ai pas évoqué mais la fin n'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux, ça se veux une fin "ouverte" mais un peu en décalage avec le reste du propos.


Exactement, ce que j'ai pense, malgre la "petite revelation" de fin qui est sympathique, sans plus.

----------


## Akodo

> Pour ma part, j'ai bien envie de laisser tomber mon premier jeu de l'event, Hand of Fate. J'ai roulé dessus tout du long quasi sans perdre une seule fois, et là ça fait 3h que je bloque sur le boss final. Je vais m'acharner encore un peu, mais si ça veut pas, ça veut pas.


Mince, dommage, si près du but !

Pour ma part j'ai commencé Hellblade, je suis fan de l'ambiance pour le moment.

----------


## machiavel24

> Pour ma part, j'ai bien envie de laisser tomber mon premier jeu de l'event, Hand of Fate. J'ai roulé dessus tout du long quasi sans perdre une seule fois, et là ça fait 3h que je bloque sur le boss final. Je vais m'acharner encore un peu, mais si ça veut pas, ça veut pas.


J'ai laissé tomber Hand of Fate pour ça également !ninja:.

Il est incroyablement difficile.

----------


## madgic

Pour Hand of Fate, vous pouvez peut être essayer en facile, nan ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Ahah, j'ai laissé tombé Hand of Fate pour ça également





> j'ai laissé tomber hand of fate pour ça également :D





> J'ai laissé tomber Hand of Fate pour ça également !ninja:.
> 
> Il est incroyablement difficile.


Ça ne me rassure pas du tout  ::unsure:: 

C'est dommage parce qu'il y a mille et une supers idées dans ce jeu, mais bordel, l'équilibrage est complètement foiré et c'est dommage: soit c'est beaucoup trop simple, soit c'est beaucoup trop dur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour Hand of Fate, vous pouvez peut être essayer en facile, nan ?


Y a ça?

----------


## Kaede

> Comme je le disais, version Steam dans mon cas, donc Flawless Widescreen n'est pas compatible.


J'ai cette même version. Tu remplaces l'executable par "celui" de la version non Steam (je n'en dirai pas plus pour ne pas être hors-charte, et oui je sais, c'est idiot), Flawless Widescreen fonctionne avec. Je l'ai testé  :;): 

edit : pas de souci, j'avoue c'est tordu, je n'avais moi-même pas trouvé l'info immédiatement, c'était mentionné sur PCGW mais pas sur Flawless Widescreen je crois. Ou un truc du genre. Ca m'a plus saoulé que marqué  ::):  (au moins je me poserai pas la question quand j'attaquerai le jeu)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ça ne me rassure pas du tout


C'est plus que faisable hein. Il suffit d'observer les phases et d'appliquer la bonne technique. Ca m'a pris un peu de temps mais c'est passé. Par contre je confirme le palier de difficulté entre le reste du jeu et le boss final est juste énorme.

----------


## madgic

> Ça ne me rassure pas du tout 
> 
> C'est dommage parce qu'il y a mille et une supers idées dans ce jeu, mais bordel, l'équilibrage est complètement foiré et c'est dommage: soit c'est beaucoup trop simple, soit c'est beaucoup trop dur.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Y a ça?


Quand tu choisis tes équipements et ton deck, tu peux aussi choisir aussi le mode de jeu, qui est au milieu des deux autres. Sans le dlc tu as le choix entre facile, normal et difficile. A noté que le mode facile désactive certains succès Steam y compris celui de la fin du jeu donc pense à la capture d'écran  ::siffle::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Pour ma part j'ai commencé Hellblade, je suis fan de l'ambiance pour le moment.


Hellblade est époustouflant. C'est l'un des meilleurs jeux auxquels j'ai jamais joué. Ça m'a vraiment retournée.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai cette même version. Tu remplaces l'executable par "celui" de la version non Steam (je n'en dirai pas plus pour ne pas être hors-charte, et oui je sais, c'est idiot), Flawless Widescreen fonctionne avec. Je l'ai testé


Autant pour moi alors.

Comme il etait bien specifie "version entiere no-CD" avec numero de version specifique (qui n'est pas la version Steam  ::(: ) sur les sites que j'ai vu, je n'avais pas envie de "me battre" pour probablement aucun resultat (ce que laissait entendre ce que je trouvais comme avertissement sur les pages des mods bugfix). D'autant plus que j'avais deja du faire des choses sur un jeu precedent...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hellblade est époustouflant. C'est l'un des meilleurs jeux auquel j'ai jamais joué. Ça m'a vraiment retournée.


Content de voir que je n'ai pas ete le seul !  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est plus que faisable hein. Il suffit d'observer les phases et d'appliquer la bonne technique. Ca m'a pris un peu de temps mais c'est passé. Par contre je confirme le palier de difficulté entre le reste du jeu et le boss final est juste énorme.


Faut surtout avoir beaucoup de moule et éviter la malédiction "perdre 10PV max à chaque étage" en première carte dropée  ::(: 
Saloperie de jeu, le pire c'est que tout le reste du run était correct, mais le boss avec 30PV c'est juste pas possible...




> Quand tu choisis tes équipements et ton deck, tu peux aussi choisir aussi le mode de jeu, qui est au milieu des deux autres. Sans le dlc tu as le choix entre facile, normal et difficile. A noté que le mode facile désactive certains succès Steam y compris celui de la fin du jeu donc pense à la capture d'écran


Ah mais c'est de la triche ça!  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Faut surtout avoir beaucoup de moule et éviter la malédiction "perdre 10PV max à chaque étage" en première carte dropée 
> Saloperie de jeu, le pire c'est que tout le reste du run était correct, mais le boss avec 30PV c'est juste pas possible...


Je te promets que si. Je me suis faite ouvrir plusieurs fois avec plein de pv, et sur le dernier run ou j'ai tué le boss il ne m'a meme pas touchée plus d'une fois alors que j'avais prévu le coup avec des trucs pour me soigner que je n'ai pas utilisé.  :<_<:

----------


## madgic

Cheat ultime : quitter en plein combat (echapp > quitter). Quand tu reviens en jeu tu recommences le combat.

----------


## Supergounou

Bravo, pour moi c'est pas possible, j'ai pas la patience pour les combats parce qu'ils sont mal faits, j'ai juste envie de bourrer pour en finir le plus vite (très mauvaise méthode je le conçois!  ::P: ). 
Honnêtement, j'aurais fais le jeu hors event je l'aurais bazardé depuis longtemps.

D'ailleurs j'y retourne !  ::):

----------


## darkvador

Fini *A story about my uncle*
Le principe du grappin est très sympa et le monde est très sympa à découvrir.

Par contre j'ai souvent rager contre les points de controle qui oblige souvent à refaire des passage inintéressant quand on est mauvais comme moi. Sur les dernière partie il y a aussi souvent des cristaux qui ne servent que de décor alors que d'autre peuvent être utilisés sans distinction à ma connaissance, et quand on merde un passage à cause de cela c'est énervant.
La preuve

Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Supergounou

Ok je rage-désinstalle *Hand of Fate*, pas (plus) de temps à perdre avec ce genre de jeu mal branlé. Dommage, parce que le principe est vraiment bon, si jamais les devs ont tiré des leçons pour le 2 je risque de beaucoup l'aimer.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ok je rage-désinstalle *Hand of Fate*, pas (plus) de temps à perdre avec ce genre de jeu mal branlé. Dommage, parce que le principe est vraiment bon, si jamais les devs ont tiré des leçons pour le 2 je risque de beaucoup l'aimer.


Un de moins pour l'équipe 2 !  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaede

Cet esprit d'entraide  ::P:

----------


## machiavel24

> Pour Hand of Fate, vous pouvez peut être essayer en facile, nan ?


Je crois que c'est ce que je vais faire pour en voir enfin la fin même si je fais ça pour les jeux chiants alors que Hand of Fate est bon  ::P: .

----------


## Makusu

Equipe 1 on se réveille ça stagne et l'écart s'amoindrit!

Pour ma part j'avance sur Talos Principle qui est bien cool (J'ai finit l'étage 2 et la zone B je ne sait pas ou j'en suis niveau complétion). Après dans le même genre je trouve ça inférieur a The Witness pour plein de raisons:

-La DA: Ben oui Talos principle on est quand même sur des restes d'assets de Serious Sam, dur de lutter avec l'île enchanteresse de Jonathan Blow
-Le LD: Même si j'aime bien la structure de Talos Principle, pourquoi faire des espaces aussi vastes ? Surtout quand ce n'es rien de plus qu'un hub/menu 3D pour les niveaux avec une ou deux interactions (étoiles à trouver, vite fait utiliser un item d'un niveau dans un autre...)
-Les énigmes: ça reste solide dans Talos mais très classique, il y a quand même du génie dans celles de TW avec pourtant un concept simplissime mais qui se retrouve intégré a l'environnement de façon diverses et ingénieuses.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Equipe 1 on se réveille ça stagne et l'écart s'amoindrit!


On est à donf. Biscuitkzh avance à vitesse grand V dans deux jeux plutôt corsés (Celeste et Deadbolt), je peux en témoigner.  ::P:

----------


## Nono

Je rentre de vacances et j'ai tellement de trucs à faire avant de repartir, que je n'aurais probablement pas le temps de finir un seul jeu.

Je ne pensais pas cela possible, mais pour moi cet event est encore plus mal barré qu'en février  ::(:

----------


## Makusu

> On est à donf. Biscuitkzh avance à vitesse grand V dans deux jeux plutôt corsés (Celeste et Deadbolt), je peux en témoigner.


Celeste est un GRAND jeu! Tant qu'il n'as pas a faire les faces B ça devrait passer ^^

----------


## Akodo

Désolé gounou, bon au moins ça t a permis de découvrir le concept... Il me semble que le 2 est un peu mieux fini et intègre de nouvelles idées, peut-être que ça te tenterait un jour. Sinon sur hellblade, y a moyen de passer le jeu en Fr ? Au moins les sous titres... Je m accommode très bien des sous titres en anglais mais si ma douce veut y jouer ça risque d être difficile...

----------


## Supergounou

> Désolé gounou, bon au moins ça t a permis de découvrir le concept...


Y a pas à être désolé, le but de l'event c'est de rétrécir son backlog et c'est chose faite  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Celeste est un GRAND jeu! Tant qu'il n'as pas a faire les faces B ça devrait passer ^^


Elle a fait le plus dur. Chapitre 7 en cours maintenant, c'est pas facile, on essaie de penser à la plume et de respirer mais la manette risque de prendre cher.  ::ninja::

----------


## Makusu

> Elle a fait le plus dur. Chapitre 7 en cours maintenant, c'est pas facile, on essaie de penser à la plume et de respirer mais la manette risque de prendre cher.


Dans le jeu principal je ne saurais pas dire ce qui m'as posé le plus de problèmes. Peut être l'hôtel (Et alors la face B de l'hôtel  :nawak:  :Vibre:  :Boom: ) .

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> On est à donf. Biscuitkzh avance à vitesse grand V dans deux jeux plutôt corsés (Celeste et Deadbolt), je peux en témoigner.


Ça y est, j'ai fini *Celeste*. J'ai adoré. L'histoire est très réussie, c'est vraiment touchant de voir l'héroïne "grandir" et transcender ses limites, au fur et à mesure qu'on le fait soi-même en tant que joueur. Les graphismes sont chouettes (les cutscenes sont mignonnes comme tout  :Mellow2: ), et la musique est à l'avenant. 

Par contre, pour quelqu'un comme moi qui n'est pas très dégourdie de la manette (et qui manque de patience), certains niveaux étaient sacrément difficiles.  ::mellow:: 

Et *DEADBOLT*, c'est pour bientôt.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dans le jeu principal je ne saurais pas dire ce qui m'as posé le plus de problèmes. Peut être l'hôtel (Et alors la face B de l'hôtel ) .


J'ai détésté l'hôtel  :Boom:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bravo ! Combien de morts ?  ::trollface:: 

De mon côté, impossible de me motiver pour RIVE aujourd'hui. Du coup, j'ai lancé *Tales from the Borderlands* et bouclé le premier épisode. Je suis à la fois emballé et réservé pour l'instant : pour les amateurs de l'univers Borderlands (dont je suis), l'atmosphère est plutôt réussie, les répliques tapent juste, les persos sont attachants, l'histoire s'annonce sympathique. Mais, s'agissant d'y jouer... et bien, sans surprise, c'est mal branlé comme un jeu Telltale : l'interface accumule les micro-agressions (options de langue inexistantes, touches non réglables et pensées pour le qwerty/les droitiers/les conformistes, minutage beaucoup trop rapide des options de dialogue, manque de lisibilité des checkpoints, etc.) qui finissent par s'empiler et alourdir inutilement un jeu que je pourrais adorer, mais franchement (et c'est un comble pour moi), que je préférerais presque regarder en Let's Play que d'avoir entre les mains. Bref, ce n'est pas _grave_, juste... dommage.  :tired: 

EDIT : Et j'ai du mal à me défaire de l'impression que les _Life is Strange_ ont foutu un sacré coup de vieux aux Telltale.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Bravo ! Combien de morts ?


Ça ne te regarde pas !  :<_<: 




> De mon côté, impossible de me motiver pour RIVE aujourd'hui. Du coup, j'ai lancé *Tales from the Borderlands* et bouclé le premier épisode. Je suis à la fois emballé et réservé pour l'instant : pour les amateurs de l'univers Borderlands (dont je suis), l'atmosphère est plutôt réussie, les répliques tapent juste, les persos sont attachants, l'histoire s'annonce sympathique. Mais, s'agissant d'y jouer... et bien, sans surprise, c'est mal branlé comme un jeu Telltale : l'interface accumule les micro-agressions (options de langue inexistantes, touches non réglables et pensées pour le qwerty/les droitiers/les conformistes, minutage beaucoup trop rapide des options de dialogue, manque de lisibilité des checkpoints, etc.) qui finissent par s'empiler et alourdir inutilement un jeu que je pourrais adorer, mais franchement (et c'est un comble pour moi), que je préférerais presque regarder en Let's Play que d'avoir entre les mains. Bref, ce n'est pas _grave_, juste... dommage.


C'est vraiment dommage.  ::'(:  Le jeu n'est pas trop mal en général. 

Bon, moi j'ai fini *DEADBOLT*. C'est vraiment un très bon jeu d'action en 2D qui oblige à mixer "skills" et reflexion. Certains niveaux étaient plutôt éprouvants, mais j'ai beaucoup apprécié le design et l'ambiance. J'ai adoré la musique, c'est très jolie et captivante.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Nono

Ça y est. Fini *Far Cry - Blood Dragon*.

C'est touchant de beaufitude. Mais il ne suffit pas de tout peindre en rose et de mettre des dessins moches en 8 bits pour sonner années 80.
Malheureusement le gameplay ne sauve pas vraiment le jeu. Je passe sur l'open world Ubisoft sans intérêt.
Une ou deux missions scénarisées pourraient être presque sympathiques, mais il y a tellement de FPS qui font mieux. Même Far Cry 1. C'est dire.

Il reste quelques punchlines rigolotes. Pas assez pour vous conseiller d'essayer.

----------


## Cannes

Bon allez, je m'y mets sérieusement, je tente de finir Furi.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai commencé *DOOM*. 

J'ai peur  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

> Malheureusement le gameplay ne sauve pas vraiment le jeu. Je passe sur l'open world Ubisoft sans intérêt.


Marrant que tu relèves ça.
J'ai moi aussi trouvé le gameplay tout juste correct, et l'open-world sans vrai intêret. On dirait que l'open-world est tellement à la mode et que ça plaît automatiquement aux critiques  :nawak: 
Je cite par exemple Gamekult : "gameplay rodé"  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

Je suis assez client des Open Worlds de Ubisoft, et Blood Dragon c'est le pire que j'ai testé, beurk: ce jeu, il aurait fallu le faire en une succession de missions, et il aurait surement gagné en intérêt. Perso j'ai rushé comme jamais j'ai rushé un jeu, juste pour l'ajouter à ma liste de jeux finis.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est vraiment dommage.  Le jeu n'est pas trop mal en général.


Oui, ce n'est pas un mauvais jeu. Plutôt un bon jeu, même, juste un peu mal fichu. 

Et je suis quand même content d'y jouer, hein.  ::):

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> J'ai commencé *DOOM*. 
> 
> J'ai peur


T'inquiètes, les démons ont plus peur que toi.  :Rock:

----------


## Galgu

> J'ai commencé *DOOM*. 
> 
> J'ai peur

----------


## Cannes

Après 2h sur le boss lampe torche de Furi, j'abandonne. Je passe à autre chose, j'en peux plus.  :Emo:

----------


## Akodo

J'avance doucement dans Hellblade, et je suis très content, ça ne ressemble à rien de ce que j'ai déjà joué auparavant, c'est vraiment très prenant. Et superbe. Mon seul regret : je pars bientôt en vacances et je pourrai pas y toucher avant un moment...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> T'inquiètes, les démons ont plus peur que toi.





> https://pics.me.me/recommended-11-3-...s-25870157.png


Oui, je vous crois.  ::P: 
J'adore l'horreur en général (films, livres, etc), mais je n'aime pas être la protagoniste  :Sweat:

----------


## Paradox

> Ça y est. Fini *Far Cry - Blood Dragon*.
> 
> C'est touchant de beaufitude. Mais il ne suffit pas de tout peindre en rose et de mettre des dessins moches en 8 bits pour sonner années 80.
> Malheureusement le gameplay ne sauve pas vraiment le jeu. Je passe sur l'open world Ubisoft sans intérêt.
> Une ou deux missions scénarisées pourraient être presque sympathiques, mais il y a tellement de FPS qui font mieux. Même Far Cry 1. C'est dire.
> 
> Il reste quelques punchlines rigolotes. Pas assez pour vous conseiller d'essayer.
> 
> https://nsa39.casimages.com/img/2018...2654318225.jpg
> https://nsa39.casimages.com/img/2018...2654483310.jpg


Ah, je me sens moins seul !  ::w00t:: 

Et encore je l'ai fais en anglais ; je pense que j'aurais pas supporte une traduction...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'avance doucement dans Hellblade, et je suis très content, ça ne ressemble à rien de ce que j'ai déjà joué auparavant, c'est vraiment très prenant. Et superbe. Mon seul regret : je pars bientôt en vacances et je pourrai pas y toucher avant un moment...


Il se finit assez vite si jamais tu as un peu de temps.

Mais sinon, j'avoue ENFIN un jeu qui exploite le son binaural, et qu'il l'utilise pour de superbes mecaniques de jeu et sequences de narration.  ::lol:: 

Dommage que le studio ait ete rachete par Microsoft, ils vont "rentrer dans le moule"...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fini *Tales from the Borderlands*.

Je reste sur l'impression que j'avais au bout d'un épisode : histoire au poil avec une écriture de qualité, personnages attachants, atmosphère Borderlands très réussie... mais beaucoup de réserves sur la formule Telltale à base d'interface en carton, de Quick Time Events, de choix artificiellement cornéliens à cause d'un décompte pourri. Je suis content de l'avoir fait et j'ai plutôt passé un bon moment, mais ce n'est définitivement pas mon genre de jeu. Enfin bon, une entrée de moins dans le backlog, et un point de plus pour l'équipe 1.  :;): 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Paradox

4e jeu fini : The Talos Principle



Pour faire simple, parce qu'il est tard :

Un melange intelligent entre un puzzle game et une narration profonde qui, j'en suis sur, peux toucher a bien des niveaux n'importe qui.

Des graphismes tres corrects, une DA, bande-son et narration qui marchent de concert pour proposer une experience unique en son genre.

Seul petit bemol : les puzzles ne sont pas toujours tres equilibres sur la fin.

A jouer absolument !

----------


## Paradox

> Je suis assez client des Open Worlds de Ubisoft, et Blood Dragon c'est le pire que j'ai testé, beurk: ce jeu, il aurait fallu le faire en une succession de missions, et il aurait surement gagné en intérêt. Perso j'ai rushé comme jamais j'ai rushé un jeu, juste pour l'ajouter à ma liste de jeux finis.


Mais le pire c'est qu'il a quelques qualites, mais, comme toi, j'ai rarement rushe un jeu comme ca parce que le reste etait "too much" et vide a la fois...

----------


## sebarnolds

J'avais bien aimé Blood Dragon moi. Un peu difficile à rentrer dedans, puis j'y ai joué tranquillement, une mission à la fois avec un peu de promenade. Il ne faut pas y passer de trop grosses sessions je pense.

----------


## Ymnargue

J'ai terminé* VVVVVV*.

Pour être honnête, j'ai moyennement aimé.
Le jeu est assez amusant, pour ce qui est de l'écriture et du monde parcouru. Il a de très chouettes idées de gameplay, très simples idées. La musique est sympa. Les bruitages également. Sa petite patte pixelisée est franchement mignonne.

Mais alors, non, définitevement, ces jeux ne sont pas mes amis. Les jeux plateforme précision, c'est une purge pour moi. J'ai un sentiment de frustration immense à chaque fois que je coince (et je coince souvent). Bon, j'en ai très très peu fait des jeux comme cela. Peut-être que ça vient avec le temps. Déjà, je dois admettre que je ressens une certaine fierté lorsque je débloque une situation. Et une encore plus grande à pouvoir poster ce message.

J'ai fini VVVVVV. Et par une telle chaleur, c'est un exploit encore plus intense.


Maintenant, je vais me défouler en commençant Bioshock !

----------


## tibur

Je viens de finir Paper Please. Plutôt amusant, mais un peu lassant sur la fin. L'avantage, c'est que ça permet de relativiser quand on passe la frontière avec les États Unis! Et hop, un point de plus pour l'équipe 1.

C'est partit pour Event[0], maintenant.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Je n'ai plus peur de *DOOM*, c'est vraiment rigolo  ::XD::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les fossés sont plus dangereux que les démons ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Les fossés sont plus dangereux que les démons ?


Pour moi je pense que oui  ::cry::

----------


## Orkestra

De retour de vacances je découvre la liste qu'Acdctabs a concoctée pour moi :
- Sethian
- TIS-100
- Four Last Things
- Season After Fall
- Hob
- The Banner Saga 2

Sethian, comme tous les jeux qui m'ont été offerts ( :;): ) faisait de toute façon partie de ma liste de priorités donc je vais tâcher de m'y atteler assez rapidement. TIS-100 a de fortes chances de passer à la trappe malheureusement, je ne suis pas sûr de trouver le temps de m'impliquer dans un jeu de ce genre en ce moment.
Il y a des chances pour que je commence par Season After Fall histoire de me remettre dans le bain tranquillement, et Hob me fait bien de l'oeil (pour un jeu peut-être un peu plus dynamique que le reste de la liste). Four Last Things traîne dans ma liste de jeux à faire depuis un moment donc ça me donnera sûrement un élan de motivation.
Pour The Banner Saga 2, enfin, on verra si je trouve le temps de m'y plonger. J'ai vraiment beaucoup apprécié le premier (qu'on m'avait attribué lors d'un précédent event) mais le rythme très lent ne correspond pas trop à ce à quoi j'ai envie de jouer en ce moment. On verra !

À priori je fais partie de l'équipe 2, et si j'ai bien compris nous sommes un peu en retard ! Je me fixe 4 jeux comme objectif (Season After Fall, Sethian, Hob, Four Last Things) histoire de nous faire remonter un peu au classement !

Merci Acdctabs pour la liste !  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

Terminé Alan Wake (et ses deux DLC).

J'étais assez enthousiaste à la fin du 3ème épisode la dernière fois, un petit peu moins à la fin du 5ème qui clôture l'histoire de l'écrivain. La faute notamment à des combats (qui n'étaient déjà pas le point fort du jeu) et qui ne se renouvellent pas suffisamment au fil de l'aventure.
Des petits détails qui agacent aussi, comme le fait de priver Alan de sa lampe / ses armes au début de chaque chapitre...une ou fois ou deux pourquoi pas, mais refaire le coup à chaque fois c'est ridicule.
Critiquable côté gameplay donc, mais niveau histoire et ambiance, c'était top, et c'est pour ça que j'étais là, donc je le recommande à ceux qui le laissaient comme moi prendre la poussière  :;): 

Go équipe 2 Go  :Petit Viking:

----------


## Kaede

Fini Mother Russia Bleeds  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

> Merci Acdctabs pour la liste !


Bon courage !
J'ai fini 2 de mes jeux moi, je mets ça à jour quand je rentre de vacances.

----------


## Nono

*Penumbra: Overture* en cours.

Je laisse tomber le jeu si je ne trouve pas un god mode. A un moment, il faut débloquer les rochers avec notre pioche, mais je n'arrive absolument pas à utiliser efficacement la moindre arme dans ce jeu.
En théorie il faut laisser appuyer le clic de la souris, puis faire un mouvement de haut en bas, ou de gauche à droite.
En pratique, c'est de la grosse merde, et je me fais bouffer en deux secondes.

edit : le moral revient. J'ai trouvé une astuce qui permet d'utiliser une arme avec un simple clic gauche, comme dans n'importe quel FPS.

----------


## madgic



----------


## Paradox

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/27/3c5...e65c9959bf.jpg


C'est pour un crossover entre ce thread et celui des genereux, monsieur ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tigri

Fini Fez ! C'est sympa, mais vachement répétitif quand même... Et j'ai rarement été autant paumé dans un jeu, le système de liaison des différentes zones est chiant à utiliser.

----------


## Paradox

> Fini Fez ! C'est sympa, mais vachement répétitif quand même... Et j'ai rarement été autant paumé dans un jeu, le système de liaison des différentes zones est chiant à utiliser.


Vu qu'il est toujours dans mon backlog, tu le recommandes quand meme ? J'avais eu du mal a m'y mettre a l'epoque...

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Il est trop bien Fez !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai fini *DOOM*. 



Spoiler Alert! 






C'est un FPS brutal et nerveux. L'histoire est très effrayante, l'ambiance est extraordinaire et la musique correspond parfaitment au style du jeu (j'ai adoré). Les graphismes sont terrifiants aussi. C'est un peu court mais très, très jouissif, donc on pardonne.

----------


## Supergounou

> Vu qu'il est toujours dans mon backlog, tu le recommandes quand meme ? J'avais eu du mal a m'y mettre a l'epoque...


Il est dans mon top 25 ever  ::):

----------


## Nono

Fini *Penumbra: Overture* et voilà à peu près ce que j'en ai pensé :

_Mon amour pour les jeux Frictional n'était pas assez fort pour que je teste délibérément leur premier jeu. Merci à Tigri de l'avoir ajouté à la liste.

Tout ce qui a fait le succès d'Amnesia était déjà là : une histoire inquiétante et mystérieuse, un personnage à la recherche de son passé, une ambiance claustrophobique, des puzzles simples mais obligeant à traverser des couloirs inhospitaliers.

Le seul élément raté, ce sont les ennemis : les premiers ne nous sentent pas (pour des chiens c'est dommage), ne nous entendent pas, nous voient à peine, et en plus on peut les tuer. Cela les rend complètement anecdotiques.
Les autres obligent presque à chaque fois à s'enfuir pour trouver un moyen de leur bloquer le chemin. C'est déjà beaucoup plus flippant, mais conjugués avec la maniabilité douteuse des outils dans ce jeu, on se retrouve assez vite à râler contre le gameplay plutôt qu'à avoir peur des vilains monstres.

Conclusion : les jeux Frictional prennent aux tripes, mais ils ont quand même bien fait de limiter le gameplay à l'exploration et aux puzzles._

Même si je suis content d'avoir découvert le premier Frictional, l'histoire et surtout l'absence d'angoisse ne m'ont pas donné envie de jouer à la suite.

----------


## Tigri

> Vu qu'il est toujours dans mon backlog, tu le recommandes quand meme ? J'avais eu du mal a m'y mettre a l'epoque...


Oui je le recommande, parce qu'il est quand même relativement court et c'est vraiment sur la fin que je commençais à me lasser. En partie à cause des secrets, j'aime finir le plus possible mes jeux et j'y retournerai surement pour finir à 100%. Mais ya pas besoin de tout découvrir pour finir le jeu. Et l'univers est original et assez mignon.

@Nono: c'est sur que faire Penumbra après Amnesia, c'est pas l'idéal. Mais j'avais bien aimé l’ambiance et les puzzles. C'est sur que les ennemis, c'est pas le plus réussi. Dans mon souvenir, Black Plague (la suite) est le meilleur des 3. Par contre Requiem (le 3ème et dernier jeu de la trilogie) est complétement raté...

----------


## Supergounou

> Oui je le recommande, parce qu'il est quand même relativement court et c'est vraiment sur la fin que je commençais à me lasser. En partie à cause des secrets, j'aime finir le plus possible mes jeux et j'y retournerai surement pour finir à 100%. Mais ya pas besoin de tout découvrir pour finir le jeu.


Si tu étais écœuré avec la fin "normale", je ne te conseille pas le 100%. FEZ c'est un des jeux d'énigmes les plus durs qu'il m'ait été donné de faire, et il faudra que tu connaisses le jeu vraiment par cœur si tu comptes aller jusqu'au bout, il faut retourner aux même endroits, encore et encore, se déchirer le cerveau, c'est un jeu très puissant, très "méta". Perso je suis carrément aller voir une soluce pour une mécanique spéciale alors que je déteste ça, tellement c'est complètement fou.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Oui je le recommande, parce qu'il est quand même relativement court et c'est vraiment sur la fin que je commençais à me lasser. En partie à cause des secrets, j'aime finir le plus possible mes jeux et j'y retournerai surement pour finir à 100%. Mais ya pas besoin de tout découvrir pour finir le jeu. Et l'univers est original et assez mignon.
> 
> @Nono: c'est sur que faire Penumbra après Amnesia, c'est pas l'idéal. Mais j'avais bien aimé l’ambiance et les puzzles. C'est sur que les ennemis, c'est pas le plus réussi. Dans mon souvenir, Black Plague (la suite) est le meilleur des 3. Par contre Requiem (le 3ème et dernier jeu de la trilogie) est complétement raté...


Mais le 3ème Penumbra ne contient pas d'ennemis par contre il me semble.

----------


## tibur

Event[0] c'est fini! Un poil déçu: c'était pas bien long, avec pas grand chose à faire. Mais bon, ça se laisse jouer.
Maintenant, dur choix: Spec Ops The Line, Furi, Hotline Miami ou Alien Isolation?
Tib.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Alien Isolation  ::love::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Furi, évidemment.

----------


## sebarnolds

Hotline Miami, évidemment  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Spec Ops The Line, évidemment  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

Les quatre en même temps évidemment  ::ninja:: .

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Perfect :Vibre:

----------


## tibur

C'est parti, comme ça je sens que j'en finirais aucun!  ::siffle:: 
Bon, je sais pas si j'ai le skill nécessaire pour Furi ou Hotline Miami... Alors je penche plutôt pour Alien Isolation ou Spec Ops The Line.

----------


## Orkestra

*Seasons After Fall* terminé et je suis moyennement convaincu : le scénario n'a que peu de sens, le gameplay est très moyen; trop d'inertie pour être agréable comme jeu de plate-forme, puzzles trop faciles et dans l'ensemble, trop peu à faire (on traverse des environnements principalement vides). Le gros point noir du jeu à mon avis tient surtout dans son manque de clarté : ce qu'on doit faire est rarement clair et, surtout, pour un jeu basé en grande partie sur l'exploration, les environnements souffrent beaucoup de ne pas avoir de points de repères plus marqués : on galère souvent à savoir quel est le chemin à suivre (ou simplement à s'assurer qu'on n'est pas déjà passé par tel ou tel chemin).
J'ai pallié à un certain nombre de ces problèmes en utilisant un guide par moment ; je crois que ça m'a permis d'être moins sensible au défaut du jeu pendant que j'y jouais et finalement de me laisser charmer par les graphismes et l'ambiance générale du titre (voix, musique). Ce n'est clairement pas un jeu que je recommanderais chaleureusement mais s'il traîne dans votre backlog jetez-y un oeil, peut-être serez vous plus sensibles à ses charmes qu'à ses défauts.

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

De retour pour participer à la victoire de l'équipe 1. 

Je reprend demain avec Quantum Break (ou Wolfenstein II).

----------


## Kulfy

Terminé *Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet*
Pas le jeu de l'année (en même temps, c'est sorti en 2012), mais c'était assez sympa en plus d'être joli.
Un mélange original entre metroidvania et schmup, dommage que toutes les zones du jeu ne se valent pas (la zone électrique...   ::zzz:: )

Mais plus important, on revient à grandes enjambées sur l'équipe 1, la victoire est proche  :Vibre:

----------


## Kulfy

Ton site a l'air down, madgic.
Et après on s'étonne que l'équipe 2 soit à la traîne, forcément si on ne nous laisse pas valider de jeux  :Tap:

----------


## madgic

> Ton site a l'air down, madgic.
> Et après on s'étonne que l'équipe 2 soit à la traîne, forcément si on ne nous laisse pas valider de jeux


 ::|: 

C'est pas moi, c'est OVH, il y a une hure ça marchait bien  ::siffle:: 

edit : c'est revenu  :;): 

27 à 21  ::siffle::

----------


## ajcrou

Je viens de commencer Seasons After Fall, mais je comprend strictement rien de ce que je dois faire avec mon renard et le fragment de l'hiver. Déjà bloqué après 30 minutes de jeu et je demande si je vais pas être obligé d'aller regarder une solution.  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

Bouh le nul ! L'équipe 1 sait pas finir un jeu sans solution de toute façon !  ::ninja:: 

(plus sérieusement, ne te gêne pas, ça rend le jeu à mon avis bien plus agréable à parcourir)

----------


## Kaede

Ca rassure de voir que je n'ai pas été seul à galérer un peu...le jeu débloque des trucs au fur et à mesure mais c'est pas du tout évident de comprendre quoi faire quand.
Un des plus gros défauts du jeu vu que ça fatalement, ça amplifie le backtracking.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Bon, je viens de passer Torchlight en facile ; la difficulté à la con en mode hard non merci, je n'ai pas envie d'avoir à farmer pour espérer m'en sortir.
Hard étant la difficulté conseillée si on est habitué de ce genre de jeu...

----------


## ajcrou

> Ca rassure de voir que je n'ai pas été seul à galérer un peu...le jeu débloque des trucs au fur et à mesure mais c'est pas du tout évident de comprendre quoi faire quand.
> Un des plus gros défauts du jeu vu que ça fatalement, ça amplifie le backtracking.


Mais, en réalité ce jeu est une séance de torture.  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom: 

Je pensais, enfin, en terminer après avoir réuni les 4 fragments de saisons. Mais, non, il faut encore continuer et ma sauvegarde indique 34 %.  :nawak: 

Seulement 34 %  :Emo: 

En espérant au-moins être débarrasser de la voix off insupportable.  :tired:

----------


## Orkestra

Il y a trois phases. Tu auras besoin de visiter chacun des 4 "niveaux" à chaque phase. 
Abandonne, après tout l'équipe 1 est en tête, elle n'a pas vraiment besoin des points que tu pourrais lui rapporter...  :Fourbe:

----------


## ajcrou

> Abandonne,


Non, Monsieur. Je vais me battre jusqu'au bout pour l'honneur.  ::sad:: 




> Tu auras besoin de visiter chacun des 4 "niveaux" à chaque phase.


 :ouaiouai:   :Boom:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

C'est la guerre psychologique ici dites donc  ::o:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

J'avoue.
Pour ma part, et même en facile, je ne sais pas si je vais arriver au bout de Torchlight. Je viens d'arriver contre le boss de fin avec apparemment pas les compétences qu'il faut et je me fais éclater. C'est une purge...

J'ai insisté comme un débile et c'est passé.



Eh bien je me serai forcé tout du long pour en voir le bout.
Il reste joli malgré son vieil âge mais en terme de gameplay ce n'est pas bien intéressant et je préfère largement la tendance actuelle qui est de simplifier voire virer des mécaniques de jeu qui n'ajoutent pas de plus value au déroulement du jeu.
L'animal de compagnie est anecdotique et le fait de devoir pécher est pénible mais heureusement dispensable.
Il y a beaucoup de bugs de collision des projectiles et essayer de toucher quelque chose qui n'est pas au même niveau que nous (essentiellement dans les escaliers) relève de l'impossible.
Les niveaux sont pas franchement intéressants et c'est répétitif au possible.
Ah, et évidemment il est impossible de changer facilement les touches ; ce qui pour moi est un problème ^^

Bref, je n'ai pas du tout aimé le voyage contrairement à ce que j'espérais et je suis bien content de pouvoir passer à autre chose... Mark of the Ninja, me voici !

----------


## Paradox

> C'est la guerre psychologique ici dites donc


Les pires sont ceux de l'equipe 2. Je dis ca je dis rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

Fini *World of Goo*, qui traînait dans mon backlog depuis février 2012. Il y a bien quelques défauts (comme les arrière plans trop clairs qui empêchent de voir si le goo qu'on veut poser est trop loin de notre construction, ou encore le scrolling à la souris qui se déclenche même quand on vise avec un goo à lancer du monde, le fait de devoir bidouiller les fichiers de config pour avoir une résolution correcte), mais dans l'ensemble, ça reste un excellent jeu, qui tout du long continue de construire sur une mécanique simple (coller des boules de goo entre elles pour construire une tour jusqu'à un tuyau de sortie) en y ajoutant de nouvelles choses (goo qui s'accroche, goo qu'on peut détacher, goo flottant, goo qu'on peut lancer, goo inflammable, etc.). Assez simple et court (fini en 3 heures), les trois derniers niveaux, qui obligent à changer de manière de faire (construire un pont ne marche plus dans ces niveaux, il faut innover), m'ont cependant donné du fil à retordre. On ajoute à ça un style bizarre mais sympathique, que l'on retrouve dans les jeux suivants du studio, et une "histoire" rigolote, ainsi qu'un "peintre des pancartes" qui donne parfois des indices tout en écrivant des textes plutôt distrayants, et on obtient un puzzle game toujours intéressant malgré le poids des années. 8/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Je pars en vacance pour deux semaines, je ne pourrais donc pas avancer sur mes jeux jusqu'au samedi 18, du coup je doute fortement pouvoir finir toute ma liste, Serious Sam sera finit ça c'est sûr, ensuite je pense pouvoir en faire au moins un de plus, ce qui me fera un score de quatre jeux sur six.
Aller l'équipe 2, on le lâche rien !

----------


## Paradox

> Fini *World of Goo*, qui traînait dans mon backlog depuis février 2012. Il y a bien quelques défauts (comme les arrière plans trop clairs qui empêchent de voir si le goo qu'on veut poser est trop loin de notre construction, ou encore le scrolling à la souris qui se déclenche même quand on vise avec un goo à lancer du monde, le fait de devoir bidouiller les fichiers de config pour avoir une résolution correcte), mais dans l'ensemble, ça reste un excellent jeu, qui tout du long continue de construire sur une mécanique simple (coller des boules de goo entre elles pour construire une tour jusqu'à un tuyau de sortie) en y ajoutant de nouvelles choses (goo qui s'accroche, goo qu'on peut détacher, goo flottant, goo qu'on peut lancer, goo inflammable, etc.). Assez simple et court (fini en 3 heures), les trois derniers niveaux, qui obligent à changer de manière de faire (construire un pont ne marche plus dans ces niveaux, il faut innover), m'ont cependant donné du fil à retordre. On ajoute à ça un style bizarre mais sympathique, que l'on retrouve dans les jeux suivants du studio, et une "histoire" rigolote, ainsi qu'un "peintre des pancartes" qui donne parfois des indices tout en écrivant des textes plutôt distrayants, et on obtient un puzzle game toujours intéressant malgré le poids des années. 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/08/06/eb9...a0056e96a6.jpg


Je salue le resume ! Tres precis, informatif et, IMHO, assez objectif sur le jeu.

Et bien joue, je ne l'ai jamais fini (j'etais a l'avant-dernier niveau je crois).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Aller l'équipe 2, on le lâche rien !


Dit-il, en les lâchant.  ::trollface::

----------


## jopopoe

*Tetrobot and Co.* terminé :

https://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopo.../achievements/

Mon avis :

Différent, mais pas meilleur

Tetrobot décide de se débarrasser du côté plate-forme du premier jeu pour proposer un pur jeu de réflexion. Déplacements à la souris, possibilité de rembobiner chaque action à tout moment, on sent qu'ils veulent davantage mettre à l'épreuve les neurones du joueur que sa dextérité. J'ai eu un peu de mal au début (j'aime beaucoup les jeux de plate-forme !) mais j'ai fini par m'y faire.

Les premiers niveaux sont plutôt sympas, on prend plaisir à se frayer un chemins dans ces salles garnies de blocs amovibles, mais dès que les niveaux deviennent plus retors le jeu perd beaucoup en fun. On a pas mal de mécanique qui sont expliquées un poil trop tard (pour encourager le joueur à refaire les niveaux j'imagine, mais moi j'aime bien faire les niveaux à 100% du premier coup !), voire pas du tout (le fameux rembobinage n'est jamais vraiment introduit, il faut juste avoir l'idée de cliquer sur cette icône bizarre en haut à gauche).

Du coup on progresse avec un petit coup de walkthrough par-ci par-là (ce qui tue le fun mais évite d'être bloqué trop longtemps), jusqu'à ce que les niveaux deviennent si durs qu'on n'arrête pas d'avoir besoin d'aide, et là on ne s'amuse plus vraiment : les niveaux sont trop grands , trop labyrinthiques, et du coup les énigmes trop étalées et très difficiles à appréhender dans leur globalité.

Au fur et à mesure du jeu on débloque des trucs inintéressants comme un faux Facebook, ou encore une histoire bidon qui n'est ni introduite, ni bien racontée ni conclue convenablement.

Certaines musiques passent bien, d'autres m'ont plus crispé qu'autre chose à cause de certaines sonorités répétitives et aigües.

Du coup quand ça fonctionne, c'est plutôt fun et gratifiant, mais quand ça grince, qu'est-ce que ça devient rasoir !

12/20


Allez, en route pour Renegade Ops !

----------


## Kaede

Waa, t'es dur. Je l'ai adoré ce p'tit jeu. C'est sûr que bloquer dans un jeu est rarement fun, m'enfin ça s'applique à tous les puzzle games, ça  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

C'est vrai, je suis d'accord avec toi. Moi les énigmes grand public façon Portal ça me va très très bien on va dire. Dès que c'est trop alambiqué mon cerveau suit pas.

----------


## Kulfy

*Steamworld Dig*



J'avais été ravi par Steamworld Heist dans un précédent event, et je m'attaquais donc à son prédécesseur avec pas mal d'attentes. Au niveau du gameplay, c'est beaucoup moins à mon goût que le jeu de tir/stratégie au tour par tour de Heist. On creuse son chemin à coup de pioche, en améliorant peu à peu son équipement et en revendant les minerais qu'on trouve sur notre chemin. Problème, le sac n'étant pas sans fond, il va souvent falloir rebrousser chemin pour revenir à la ville, ce qui induit beaucoup d'allers-retours, gros point noir du jeu. Heureusement, dans le dernier tiers du jeu notre steambot devient à coup d'upgrades plus mobile, et ça devient un plaisir de parcourir les galeries. Dans un tout autre style, ça m'a rappelé le moment dans Ori and the Blind Forest où l'on a débloqué toutes les compétences et où l'on peut dasher à travers les niveaux à toute berzingue.
Sinon, pas vraiment de scénario ("Creuse jusqu'à toucher le fond"), mais l'ambiance far west steampunk fonctionne du tonnerre, même si les persos sont moins développés et attachants que dans Heist.

J'espère que les quelques défauts qui m'ont agacé auront été corrigés dans l'opus suivant !

----------


## Paradox

> C'est vrai, je suis d'accord avec toi. Moi les énigmes grand public façon Portal ça me va très très bien on va dire. Dès que c'est trop alambiqué mon cerveau suit pas.


Et facon The Talos Principle ?

----------


## jopopoe

Jamais essayé. En dehors des events je joue assez peu aux jeux d'énigme finalement !

Et Antichamber sur le dernier event m'a vraiment piqué les fesses  ::cry:: 


Edit : Oulalah troisième crash de Renegade Ops, et deuxième près de la fin du second niveau... 

Ça va rapidement me gonfler cette affaire  :Boom:

----------


## ajcrou

> C'est la guerre psychologique ici dites donc


Rarement autant souffert avec un jeu. Une véritable séance de torture ce Season after fall. Déjà deux niveaux effectués pour la deuxième phase..., que c'est long et horrible. Je vais le finir, mais quel est l'esprit démoniaque qui a crée ce jeu ?  ::sad::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Rarement autant souffert avec un jeu. Une véritable séance de torture ce Season after fall. Déjà deux niveaux effectués pour la deuxième phase..., que c'est long et horrible. Je vais le finir, mais quel est l'esprit démoniaque qui a crée ce jeu ?


Je sais pas, perso j'avais beaucoup aimé  ::unsure::

----------


## Supergounou

Pareil, dommage que le jeu soit trop simple  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

Fini Kathy Rain !

----------


## jopopoe

Bon j'ai eu 5 retour bureau en 3 heures de jeu, et vu que les missions font à peu près une demi-heure sans aucun checkpoint, ça m'a l'air mal barré...

Je n'ai réussi qu'à faire les deux première missions, et je commence à légérement saturer  ::(:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Bon j'ai eu 5 retour bureau en 3 heures de jeu, et vu que les missions font à peu près une demi-heure sans aucun checkpoint, ça m'a l'air mal barré...
> 
> Je n'ai réussi qu'à faire les deux première missions, et je commence à légérement saturer


Dommage, parce que le jeu est quand même un pur concentré de fun.

----------


## jopopoe

Je pense que le fun arrive bien à passer quand même, pour que je m'acharne comme ça. Après mon message j'ai refait une partie de 30 minutes avant un sixième crash. Ce soir je tente le borderless fullscreen et si ça donne rien je vais le faire sur 360...

----------


## ajcrou

> Pareil, dommage que le jeu soit trop simple


 :tired: 
J'ai regardé deux fois une solution.  ::ninja:: 

Et Steam qui décide de me troller en m'offrant, après ma session de ce matin, une carte : "The End".  ::sad:: 

Je vais essayer de continuer cet après-midi, comme je reprends le boulot demain, j'aimerais le terminer avant   :Emo:

----------


## darkvador

Fini *Ryse son of Rome* j'ai vraiment bien aimé, c'est un QTE géant mais il est magnifique et j'ai adoré massacré du barbare au ralenti dans des gerbes de sang. Au final il n'est pas très long du coup je le recommande à tous ceux qui l'ont dans leur backlog et qui aiment les films de Gladiateur  ::):

----------


## Cannes

Bon je m'y met vraiment, j'ai commencé  The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.

C'est la version chiante de What Remains of Edit Finch, et un scénario incompréhensible avec des scènes super bizarres...J'aime pas du tout pour l'instant.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Bon je m'y met vraiment, j'ai commencé  The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.
> 
> C'est la version chiante de What Remains of Edit Finch, et un scénario incompréhensible avec des scènes super bizarres...J'aime pas du tout pour l'instant.


Ouf, ça me rassure. J'ai cru pendant longtemps être le seul à ne pas beaucoup apprécier le jeu.

----------


## jopopoe

*Renegade Ops* terminé

https://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopoe/stats/RenegadeOps

Mon avis : 

Un défouloir fun et immédiat, avec quelques défauts.

Renegade Ops est un twin-stick shooter d'un genre un peu particulier, puisqu'on y dirige un véhicule doté d'une inertie bien plus grande que les vaisseaux spatiaux habituels, et qu'il va falloir vous y habituer. Pas de demi-tour immédiat, ni de virages trop serrés, et il peut vous arriver de partir en tonneaux si vous heurtez certains éléments du décor ! 

Et en fait tout ça c'est plutôt pénible : si le jeu est comme promis un défouloir fun et explosif, vous allez régulièrement pester lorsque vous vous retrouverez sur le dos, telle une tortue, à vous faire canarder par tout vos ennemis, sans pouvoir riposter ni vous déplacer. Et en général vous mourrez avant que le jeu vous aie fait respawner.

Ah oui car le jeu ne propose pas de checkpoints dans les niveaux, mais un système de vies à la Mario. Un choix plutôt étrange mais pas trop gênant finalement car on ne meurt pas si souvent que ça.

L'ambiance façon Commando vous arrachera un sourire ou deux, même si le scénario est du coup franchement inintéressant car totalement cliché (alors oui je sais que c'est voulu, mais ça n'en est pas moins inintéressant à suivre). Le doublage est pas génial mais est en phase avec l'ambiance nanardesque donc ça passe.

Enfin, si les combats ont pas mal la pêche et qu'on s'amuse à tout détruire une fois habitué aux contrôles, le jeu manque quand même de lisibilité, rendant la priorisation des ennemis un peu trop compliquée : il aurait peut-être fallu utiliser des couleurs différentes pour les ennemis plus puissants, à la façon des jeux d'arcade.


14/20


Bon du coup je fais l'extension de Renegade Ops vite fait tant que je suis chaud, puis j'enchaîne sur la suite. Doom je pense.

----------


## darkvador

> *Renegade Ops* terminé
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopoe/stats/RenegadeOps
> 
> Mon avis : 
> 
> Un défouloir fun et immédiat, avec quelques défauts.
> 
> Renegade Ops est un twin-stick shooter d'un genre un peu particulier, puisqu'on y dirige un véhicule doté d'une inertie bien plus grande que les vaisseaux spatiaux habituels, et qu'il va falloir vous y habituer. Pas de demi-tour immédiat, ni de virages trop serrés, et il peut vous arriver de partir en tonneaux si vous heurtez certains éléments du décor ! 
> ...


J'avais eu beaucoup de mal également avec les contrôles, au clavier souris dirigé le véhicule est une plaie et avec une manette je trouves la visé compliqué (mais je ne suis pas bon manette en main). L'extension n'apporte pas grand chose pour le coup.

----------


## jopopoe

Bah elle est incluse dans ma version du jeu et elle dure qu'une heure apparemment, alors pourquoi pas !

----------


## Paradox

Ca a l'air beaucoup plus fun dans ta review rapide que quand tu venais pester ici ; j'ai limite envie d'essayer.

----------


## jopopoe

Mais euh je pestais que parce que mon jeu crashait  ::cry::

----------


## Paradox

Je ne disais pas que tu n'avais pas raison ou quoi que ce soit.

Ca a l'air fun au final, c'etait ce que je voulais dire (crashs mis a part)  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Après c'est vrai qu'en période d'event j'aime bien évacuer ma frustration ici  ::P:

----------


## maxtidus10

Je suis rentré de vacances et content de voir que l'event bat son plein^^ Je me joindrais à la prochaine session qui aura sans doute lieu vers la fin d'année  ::):

----------


## Orkestra

*Hob*, c'est vraiment très bien. Par contre j'arrive vers la fin du jeu à priori et je viens de subir un glitch suite auquel je ne peux plus sauter/courir/taper. Un peu gênant pour continuer ma partie quoi... J'ai essayé plusieurs trucs sans succès, je suis en train de réinstaller le jeu au cas où et je tenterai de laisser un message sur le hub du jeu sur steam au cas où. Agaçant...  ::(: 

edit: le jeu avait visiblement décidé de passer en mode clavier sans rien me demander (en mode clavier-du-voisin plutôt, parce que mon clavier ne répondait pas...), en le forçant à repasser en mode manette, tout remarche, ouf !

----------


## Orkestra

Je double-post dans la joie et la bonne humeur puisque j'ai finalement terminé *Hob* (effectivement, je n'étais plus très loin de la fin). 

C'est un très chouette jeu d'aventure qui rappelle en partie les vieux Zelda 2D sans toutefois en atteindre la splendeur et la complexité (je pense à Zelda 3 et Link's Awakening notamment). Le jeu est plutôt joli et j'ai bien accroché au design des monstres et des animaux (non agressifs  ::love::  ), les combats sont très sympas sans être bien difficiles et les puzzles sont eux aussi assez simples. Dans l'ensemble, c'est de toute façon un jeu "casual", le genre de jeu où le plaisir tient plus dans la découverte et l'exploration de l'univers que dans l'apprentissage et la maîtrise de ses mécaniques (qui restent, encore une fois, très plaisantes malgré leur simplicité).

Le jeu est plutôt linéaire et bien balisé mais chaque nouvelle zone accessible regorge de petits secrets à découvrir. Le monde se transforme partiellement à mesure que l'on avance dans le jeu pour nous permettre d’accéder à des secrets jusqu'alors inaccessibles. Je l'ai terminé en 8 heures environ en ayant l'impression d'avoir plutôt bien exploré ; je sais tout de même que j'ai raté un certain nombre de choses et je pense qu'il y a de quoi faire durer le plaisir pour ceux qui voudraient dénicher toutes les upgrades et donjons cachés du jeu.

Bref, un très bon jeu !

La preuve :



Spoiler Alert! 






Bon, à cause de Supergounou, Frankymikey et Momock je me relance dans La-Mulana ( ::cry::  ) mais je devrais quand même trouver le temps de finir les deux autres jeux que je comptais finir pour l'event puisqu'ils sont courts : *Sethian* et *Four Last Things* sont les prochains sur ma liste donc !


_Go Team 2, Go !_

----------


## Franky Mikey

L'équipe 1 aussi est handicapée par La-Mulana 2.  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

> L'équipe 1 aussi est handicapée par La-Mulana 2.


Et par Seasons after Fall.  ::ninja:: 

Un peu avancé cet après-midi, avant de craquer une fois de plus.  :Emo:  Mais j'approche de la fin (j'espère).

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais, j'ai fini un jeu, *Half-Life 2*!  ::lol:: 

Ceux qui voudraient connaitre mon avis, ça se passe ici. Et pour ceux qui pense que je triche juste pour remonter les points de l'équipe B:



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Paradox

> Et par Seasons after Fall. 
> 
> Un peu avancé cet après-midi, avant de craquer une fois de plus.  Mais j'approche de la fin (j'espère).


Accroche-toi !  :Emo: 

Et soigne le genou !  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais, j'ai fini un jeu, *Half-Life 2*! 
> 
> Ceux qui voudraient connaitre mon avis, ça se passe ici. Et pour ceux qui pense que je triche juste pour remonter les points de l'équipe B:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/08/11/d1c...6d609249d1.png


Ouch : ca me ramene presque 14 ans en arriere...  ::o: 

Mais de tres bons souvenirs pour ma part !  :Vibre:

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais de tres bons souvenirs pour ma part !


Je pense que c'est typiquement le genre de jeu dont les bonnes idées ont été tellement copiées de partout depuis 14 ans, qu'on y fait plus attention quand on y joue maintenant et au final on ne remarque plus que ce qui est kitch.

----------


## Cannes

Punaise, j'essaye de toucher a toucher a un peu tout les jeux qu'on m'a proposé mais aucun me plait.. x)

----------


## RomTaka

> Punaise, j'essaye de toucher a *toucher a un peu tout les gens qu'on m'a proposé mais aucun me plait*.. x)


 ::o:  Mais c'est quoi ce topic d'échangistes ?!

----------


## Supergounou

T'es trop jeune pour la drogue Cannes  :tired:

----------


## Cannes

Mais arrêtez ça  arrive a tous une faute de syntaxe ;;
Bon entre *Fury* qui me fait péter un cable, *Antichamber* qui m'ennuie  et pareil pour *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* je vais entamer le Tomb Raider.

----------


## Supergounou

Tomb Raider c'est bien moins "bizarre" que les 3 autres, tu t'y retrouveras peut-être mieux  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Je pense que c'est typiquement le genre de jeu dont les bonnes idées ont été tellement copiées de partout depuis 14 ans, qu'on y fait plus attention quand on y joue maintenant et au final on ne remarque plus que ce qui est kitch.


Totalement d'accord avec toi.

Pour l'exemple de HL2, deja, il y a les enigmes et utilisations de la physique (qui ont donne les excellent Portal 1 et 2).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tomb Raider c'est bien moins "bizarre" que les 3 autres, tu t'y retrouveras peut-être mieux


Idem, lance Tomb Raider, tu as plus de chances de t'y retrouver.

----------


## Kulfy

*Resonance*


Un point&click très classique.

Quelques moments d'intense frustration, comme souvent dans ce genre de jeux. Avec quatre personnages avec chacun leur inventaire, leur mémoire courte (des objets qu'on sélectionne dans le background que l'on peut ensuite utiliser pour aborder un sujet) et leur mémoire à long terme (des événements marquants qu'on utilisera pour discuter également), tout ça laisse pas mal de possibilités. Il y a un système d'indices in-game, mais il reste parfois assez nébuleux.
L'interface est assez lourdingue, mais c'est souvent le cas dans ce genre de jeux.

Bref, je n'ai pas adoré, mais l'histoire était suffisamment intéressante (et le jeu suffisamment court) pour ne pas me perdre en chemin.


Et l'équipe 2 prend la tête  :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## NFafa

Prendre la tête ? Mais non mais non, on est à égalité !

Terminé depuis quelques jours déjà : Life is Strange. L'ambiance visuelle et sonore est juste magistrale. J'ai bien aimé le début de l'histoire, c'est très vite très immersif. Juste un
peu gâché parfois par des réactions qui ne me paraissaient pas naturelles pour les personnages (peut-être un décalage culturelle vis à vis de la vie étudiantine américaine ?). 
Par contre j'ai à moitié décroché au milieu du chapitre 4 

Spoiler Alert! 


ne pas pouvoir prévenir la police lors de la "découverte", ça m'a complétement détaché du personnage...

, et la fin 
que j'ai choisie était juste ... bof.
Le bilan est quand même bon malgré mes déceptions finales.



Terminé aujourd'hui : Sherlock Holmes : The Devil's Daughter : C'est plutôt joli et facile d'un bout à l'autre. Les différentes énigmes sont assez originales et s'enchaînent avec plaisir. Le 
gameplay composé de QTE, mini jeux, et puzzle variés ne m'a pas semblé répétitif. Et quelques énigmes sortent vraiment du lot 

Spoiler Alert! 


(le carambolage)

. Malgré quelques passages un peu relous, 
j'ai bien aimé au final.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> et la fin que j'ai choisie était juste ... bof.


J'avais eu le même sentiment à l'époque, et Orkestra m'avait judicieusement conseillé de recharger ma partie pour regarder l'autre fin (pas beaucoup à rejouer pour ça, sinon tu la trouves facilement en vidéo), beaucoup moins bâclée. Les développeurs ont clairement privilégié l'une au détriment de l'autre, ce qui est d'autant plus curieux qu'ils ne semblent finalement pas vouloir continuer les aventures des mêmes personnages dans LiS 2.

----------


## ajcrou

> Accroche-toi !


Le jeu a décidé de m'achever... Enfin terminé, je tombe sur le générique.

Mais non.  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom: 

Je me retrouve avec un succès steam : "Pas tout à fait la fin" et encore ce renard démoniaque aux commandes.

Donc, je suppose pas encore terminé, même si je ne sais pas quoi faire.

 ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Orkestra

Si, si, t'as juste pas eu la vrai fin mais ça compte t'inquiète, pas la peine de prolonger tes souffrances outre mesure  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

Ah non, si ce n'est pas la vraie fin, ça ne compte pas comme terminé.  :Tap: 
Tu vois bien qu'il fait partie de l'équipe 1, Orkestra, arrête de l'encourager.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben ouais si le succès c'est "pas tout à fait à la fin" ben c'est pas la fin.

----------


## madgic

Le générique c'est la fin  ::siffle::

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est quand même pratique d'avoir l'admin dans l'équipe 1.  ::trollface:: 

Au fait ça avance tes jeux madgic ?

----------


## Akodo

Bon, je rentre de vacances, et je me remets doucement à l'event (Hellblade pour mon 1er jeu). C'est jusqu'au 15 septembre c'est ça ?

----------


## ajcrou

::sad:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Je suis allé regardé une solution pour essayer de trouver quoi faire pour cette fin (http://zoneasoluces.fr/solution-pour...ns-after-fall/ ).

Après avoir regardé la dernière vidéo, j'ai bien débloqué le Rêve sylvestre, mais il doit m'en manquer d'autres, car je n’arrive pas à la même conclusion une fois de retour dans le sanctuair.e  :ouaiouai:  J'ai probablement manqué d'en activer un ou deux durant la partie. Honnêtement, je doute d'avoir la patience pour reparcourir l'ensemble afin de les trouver. Surtout qu’honnêtement, je me fiche totalement de connaître l'histoire cachée vu la médiocrité du scénario.

.

----------


## Kulfy

> Bon, je rentre de vacances, et je me remets doucement à l'event (Hellblade pour mon 1er jeu). C'est jusqu'au 15 septembre c'est ça ?


Ah non désolé, l'équipe 1 ne pouvait jouer que pendant le 1er mois, d'où son nom.  ::ninja:: 
Les dates sont sur le site : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event

----------


## Paradox

> Le jeu a décidé de m'achever... Enfin terminé, je tombe sur le générique.
> 
> Mais non. 
> 
> Je me retrouve avec un succès steam : "Pas tout à fait la fin" et encore ce renard démoniaque aux commandes.
> 
> Donc, je suppose pas encore terminé, même si je ne sais pas quoi faire.


Je ne peux m'empecher de penser que le sort s'acharne contre toi, a ce stade...  ::O: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon, je rentre de vacances, et je me remets doucement à l'event (Hellblade pour mon 1er jeu). C'est jusqu'au 15 septembre c'est ça ?


2 septembre. Et Hellblade se fait vite et bien. Le son binaural...  :Vibre: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah non désolé, l'équipe 1 ne pouvait jouer que pendant le 1er mois, d'où son nom. 
> Les dates sont sur le site : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event


Tu veux dire que l'equipe 2 a TRICHE en jouant le 1e mois ?!  ::trollface::

----------


## Akodo

> Ah non désolé, l'équipe 1 ne pouvait jouer que pendant le 1er mois, d'où son nom. 
> Les dates sont sur le site : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event


Y a des équipes ?  ::ninja:: 




> Et Hellblade se fait vite et bien. Le son binaural...


Ouais c'est vraiment bluffant. Après je progresse assez lentement, faut dire que je passe mon temps à admirer le décors...

----------


## Paradox

> Ouais c'est vraiment bluffant. Après je progresse assez lentement, faut dire que je passe mon temps à admirer le décors...


Cumule le paysage avec les obelisques a trouver qui te racontent une partie du lore et de l'histoire, c'est "magique".  :Bave:

----------


## Orkestra

> Ah non, si ce n'est pas la vraie fin, ça ne compte pas comme terminé. 
> Tu vois bien qu'il fait partie de l'équipe 1, Orkestra, arrête de l'encourager.


On est d'accord que les membres de l'équipe 1 n'ont pas le droit de lire ce que j'écris en spoiler ?


Spoiler Alert! 


En même temps je me suis arrêté là aussi et j'ai validé mon jeu, si le Washington Post se penche sur la question on risque un nouveau Watergate !






> C'est quand même pratique d'avoir l'admin dans l'équipe 1. 
> 
> Au fait ça avance tes jeux madgic ?


Je suis admin aussi hein...  ::trollface::  

Spoiler Alert! 


Si Madgic ne me vire pas en pensant que je compte tricher...






> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je suis allé regardé une solution pour essayer de trouver quoi faire pour cette fin (http://zoneasoluces.fr/solution-pour...ns-after-fall/ ).
> 
> Après avoir regardé la dernière vidéo, j'ai bien débloqué le Rêve sylvestre, mais il doit m'en manquer d'autres, car je n’arrive pas à la même conclusion une fois de retour dans le sanctuair.e  J'ai probablement manqué d'en activer un ou deux durant la partie. Honnêtement, je doute d'avoir la patience pour reparcourir l'ensemble afin de les trouver. Surtout qu’honnêtement, je me fiche totalement de connaître l'histoire cachée vu la médiocrité du scénario.
> 
> .


Sérieusement, arrête de te faire du mal, l'idée c'est de jouer à ses jeux pas de transformer ça en corvée  :;):  Et c'est clairement validé avec la mauvaise fin  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

> Tu veux dire que l'equipe 2 a TRICHE en jouant le 1e mois ?!


C'est pourtant simple, l'équipe 1 avait un mois, et l'équipe 2 deux.  ::siffle:: 

Sinon, j'ai commencé Bravely Default à côté de ça...ce qui signe probablement la fin de mon aventure ici-bas pour le reste de l'été  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Paradox

> C'est pourtant simple, l'équipe 1 avait un mois, et l'équipe 2 deux.


Faisons simple et prenons enfin les noms d'equipes qui nous reviennent :

- Equipe 1 -> Equipe Gagnante
- Equipe 2 -> Equipe Perdante

----------


## madgic

> Faisons simple et prenons enfin les noms d'equipes qui nous reviennent :
> 
> - Equipe 1 -> Equipe Gagnante
> - Equipe 2 -> Equipe Perdante


Bon résumé  :Clap: 

Pour vous aider, ce soir je retourne au lit  ::siffle::

----------


## Paradox

> Bon résumé 
> 
> Pour vous aider, ce soir je retourne au lit


V'la l'esprit d'equipe...  ::o:

----------


## La Chouette

De toute façons, en tant qu'OP, jamais l'équipe 2 ne sera dans le titre si ce n'est pour remuer le couteau que sera sa défaite dans les plaies que seront vos jeux non finis.

----------


## ajcrou

> Sérieusement, arrête de te faire du mal, l'idée c'est de jouer à ses jeux pas de transformer ça en corvée  Et c'est clairement validé avec la mauvaise fin


Oui, j'ai décidé de terminer le jeu avec le générique, comme la "bonne fin" n'est pas immédiatement accessible. 

Donc concernant Season after fall, je vais éviter de faire une conclusion, je pense que tout le monde connait mon avis à son sujet. Par contre, est-ce un mauvais jeu, honnêtement aucune idée, il n'était clairement pas fait pour moi.

Place à la suite, avec Quantum Break.

----------


## madgic

Et voilà, j'ai fini *back to bed* en 1 heure et demie.




> Petit jeu sympa mais sans plus, je pensais qu'il y aurait eu plus de mécanique avec les illusions d'optiques et autres figures impossibles.


On est repassé devant  :Cigare:

----------


## Paradox

> Oui, j'ai décidé de terminer le jeu avec le générique, comme la "bonne fin" n'est pas immédiatement accessible. 
> 
> Donc concernant Season after fall, je vais éviter de faire une conclusion, je pense que tout le monde connait mon avis à son sujet. Par contre, est-ce un mauvais jeu, honnêtement aucune idée, il n'était clairement pas fait pour moi.
> 
> Place à la suite, avec Quantum Break.


Ton genou ne te fait pas assez souffrir ou tu aimes ca ?  ::ninja:: 




> Place à la suite, avec Quantum Break.


Enfin un truc "definissable"... Enfin, presque.

----------


## Akodo

Fini *Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice*.

https://tof.cx/image/euVM9

Une petite dizaine d'heures. Beaucoup de bonnes choses, et des choses moins bonnes tout de même.
J'ai adoré l'ambiance, les graphismes, la narration, les voix. Tout est fait pour qu'on rentre dans le jeu et sa noirceur. J'aimerais que tous les jeux auxquels je joue soient aussi léchés à ce niveau-là, c'est incroyable.
Le scénario est assez cryptique, j'avoue être allé voir ici et là pour soutirer quelques éclaircissements. J'aime pas trop ranger un jeu en ayant compris que la moitié de l'histoire, surtout quand c'est censé être un point fort. La pause de 15 jours pendant mes vacances n'a pas dû aider... M'enfin ça change pas trop de la purée de poix du scénar de Dark Souls  ::P: 
Dommage que les "puzzles" et énigmes ne se renouvellent pas au long du jeu. C'est marrant de chercher des runes cachées dans le décors, mais après la dixième porte à ouvrir de cette manière, on aimerait un peu plus. Idem avec les ponts à reconstruire, et c'est à peu près tout ?
De même avec les combats. Les animations sont impeccables, y a du punch dans la caméra et les mouvements, mais que ça manque d'originalité et surtout de variations. La palme aux combats de boss qui durent 1000 ans on sait pas trop pourquoi, syndrome "sac à PV". Je les ai quand même bien aimés dans l'ensemble, sauf sur la fin où ça devenait vraiment chiant, avec des scènes impliquant je sais pas combien de trashmobs, dont certains qui sont là dès le début du jeu.
L'épée de Damocles de la mort permanente marche plutôt bien, même si je pense qu'il faut abuser pour crever pour de bon.
En bref c'est un jeu magnifique et très prenant, à l'ambiance unique, mais qui ne dispose que d'un gameplay très moyen. C'est con parce qu'il serait passé de très bon à exceptionnel, avec un peu plus de matière à ce niveau-là.

Bon, au suivant !

----------


## machiavel24

> Oui, j'ai décidé de terminer le jeu avec le générique, comme la "bonne fin" n'est pas immédiatement accessible. 
> 
> Donc concernant Season after fall, je vais éviter de faire une conclusion, je pense que tout le monde connait mon avis à son sujet. Par contre, est-ce un mauvais jeu, honnêtement aucune idée, il n'était clairement pas fait pour moi.
> 
> Place à la suite, avec Quantum Break.


J'avais bien aimé Seasons After Fall  ::ninja:: .

Quantum Break aussi  ::ninja::   ::ninja:: .

----------


## Paradox

> Fini *Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice*.
> 
> https://tof.cx/image/euVM9
> 
> Une petite dizaine d'heures. Beaucoup de bonnes choses, et des choses moins bonnes tout de même.
> J'ai adoré l'ambiance, les graphismes, la narration, les voix. Tout est fait pour qu'on rentre dans le jeu et sa noirceur. J'aimerais que tous les jeux auxquels je joue soient aussi léchés à ce niveau-là, c'est incroyable.
> Le scénario est assez cryptique, j'avoue être allé voir ici et là pour soutirer quelques éclaircissements. J'aime pas trop ranger un jeu en ayant compris que la moitié de l'histoire, surtout quand c'est censé être un point fort. La pause de 15 jours pendant mes vacances n'a pas dû aider... M'enfin ça change pas trop de la purée de poix du scénar de Dark Souls 
> Dommage que les "puzzles" et énigmes ne se renouvellent pas au long du jeu. C'est marrant de chercher des runes cachées dans le décors, mais après la dixième porte à ouvrir de cette manière, on aimerait un peu plus. Idem avec les ponts à reconstruire, et c'est à peu près tout ?
> De même avec les combats. Les animations sont impeccables, y a du punch dans la caméra et les mouvements, mais que ça manque d'originalité et surtout de variations. La palme aux combats de boss qui durent 1000 ans on sait pas trop pourquoi, syndrome "sac à PV". Je les ai quand même bien aimés dans l'ensemble, sauf sur la fin où ça devenait vraiment chiant, avec des scènes impliquant je sais pas combien de trashmobs, dont certains qui sont là dès le début du jeu.
> ...


Je dois avouer que comme toi j'ai adore l'ambiance avec une technique tres maitrisee sur le sujet (son binaural, direction artistique, visages filmes integres sur personnage, bonne performance capture, etc.).

Si tu trouves une bonne partie des obelisques l'histoire est quand meme facilement comprehensible avec tout le lore nordique et picte explique (OK presque tout disons...), sams parler du cote "folie/maladies mentales", pour lequel ils ont consulte des specialistes de la question.

Pour l'absence de renouvellement, je suis assez d'accord, mais quand tu sais qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un studio qui sort des titres AAA (c'est un studio intermediaire, entre les titres purement "indie" et les gros sortant des AAA) ; enfin, je devrais parler au passe, il a ete rachete par Microsoft (apres le succes de ce jeu, bizarrement).



Spoiler Alert! 


La permadeath n'est la que pour te stresser, qui va donc de paire avec l'ambiance et le gameplay, puisque qu'elle n'existe, en fait, pas.

----------


## Akodo

> Si tu trouves une bonne partie des obelisques l'histoire est quand meme facilement comprehensible avec tout le lore nordique et picte explique (OK presque tout disons...), sams parler du cote "folie/maladies mentales", pour lequel ils ont consulte des specialistes de la question.


Le lore nordique et les obelisques OK, c'est plutôt toute la symbolique derrière la maladie et le sens caché de l'histoire qui m'échappe un peu...

----------


## ajcrou

> L'épée de Damocles de la mort permanente marche plutôt bien, même si je pense qu'il faut abuser pour crever pour de bon.


Honnêtement, la menace de "la mort permanente" est un peu une arnaque, pour ne pas dire totalement impossible. Pour preuve, j'ai réussis à terminer le jeu...  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

Je viens de commencer Quantum Break. Plus exactement terminé le premier acte. Globalement première impression plutôt positive, tout au moins l'histoire a réussi à créer le minimum pour me donner envie de continuer. Amusant aussi de revoir Dominic Monaghan (qui est, accessoirement, toujours aussi mauvais acteur  ::ninja:: ). 

Par contre, pas trop compris le délire de faire suivre le premier acte par un épisode filmé digne d'une (très) mauvaise série TV sans budget (mention spéciale pour "l'informaticien-je suis le méchant de service" dont la performance tient du grand ridicule).  :nawak:

----------


## Paradox

> Le lore nordique et les obelisques OK, c'est plutôt toute la symbolique derrière la maladie et le sens caché de l'histoire qui m'échappe un peu...


Les troubles psychotiques donnent un sens a l'histoire (

Spoiler Alert! 


le deuil de son amant

) et le sens de la fin n'est pas cache : 

Spoiler Alert! 


elle a fait le deuil de son partenaire et est liberee des troubles lies a ca. Pas specialement cache, c'est a peu pres dit directement. (Je fais tres court et tres simplifie)

.

Apres, il y a pleins de significations un peu cryptiques tout au long du jeu mais si tu ne comprends pas leur signification dans le contexte disons, tu peux regarder le documentaire qui va avec le jeu, qui permet d'eclaircir certaines zones d'ombres. 
Et tu pourras voir le tout petit studio de performance capture  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

> Les troubles psychotiques donnent un sens a l'histoire (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le deuil de son amant
> 
> ) et le sens de la fin n'est pas cache : 
> 
> ...




Spoiler Alert! 


Personnellement, j'ai plutôt compris l'inverse à la fin. Avec une vision beaucoup plus pessimiste de l’héroïne qui s'enfonce progressivement dans ses troubles pour perdre contact avec la réalité dans ses souvenirs "construits - fantasmés".

----------


## Paradox

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai plutôt compris l'inverse à la fin. Avec une vision beaucoup plus pessimiste de l’héroïne qui s'enfonce progressivement dans ses troubles pour perdre contact avec la réalité dans ses souvenirs "construits - fantasmés".




Spoiler Alert! 


C'est explique durant le jeu : les gens presentant une maladie mentale sont envoyes "dans les bois" - ce qu'il se passe au tout debut du jeu - pour s'en debarrasser.

Le fait de "perdre" a la fin contre Ela est le fait qu'elle renonce aux mensonges et hallucinations avec lesquelles elle vit depuis qu'elle a decouvert Dillion sacrifie pour les dieux nordiques - ce dernier point explique pourquoi, en tant que picte, elle se retrouve dans le lore nordique. Le fait de repartir "des bois" signifie qu'elle est "officiellement" guerie (des symptomes entraines par la mort de Dillion).

Attention, ca ne veut pas dire qu'elle est totalement guerie, mais elle avait totalement sombre a la mort de Dillion. Elle a toujours une sante mentale fragile et une vision toujours distordue de la realite, meme si bien moins qu'avant.

Tout ca est soit clairement dit soit evoque au fur et a mesure de l'histoire - tant que tu trouves suffisamment d'obelisques (sinon, j'imagine que c'est imbitable).

----------


## Akodo

Spoiler Alert! 


Ben des obélisques j'en ai trouvé pas mal, la plus part racontaient des légendes sur l'épée qu'on doit retrouver ou les dieux nordiques, le Ragnarok. J'ai rien vu de très clair quant à l'histoire de Senua, ou alors plutôt dans les cinématiques hors obelisques...
Enfin genre à la fin on se fait embrocher par Ela, puis subitement on est debout et c'est Ela qui est au sol. Sur le coup j'ai pas trop pigé, mais je suppose que c'est une image sur la fin du deuil ou une victoire sur la maladie...

----------


## Paradox

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ben des obélisques j'en ai trouvé pas mal, la plus part racontaient des légendes sur l'épée qu'on doit retrouver ou les dieux nordiques, le Ragnarok. J'ai rien vu de très clair quant à l'histoire de Senua, ou alors plutôt dans les cinématiques hors obelisques...
> Enfin genre à la fin on se fait embrocher par Ela, puis subitement on est debout et c'est Ela qui est au sol. Sur le coup j'ai pas trop pigé, mais je suppose que c'est une image sur la fin du deuil ou une victoire sur la maladie...




Spoiler Alert! 


Oui, faut arriver a exploiter ce que tu vois dans le jeu et a le lier aux dires du fantome qui te narre l'histoire + les narrations via les obelisques - perso, il ne m'en manque que 2 donc ceci explique peut-etre cela...

----------


## doggy d

Bon, vous arrêtez avec vos bandes noires !!!

----------


## Paradox

> Bon, vous arrêtez avec vos bandes noires !!!


C'est un message pour l'industrie du cinema ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

Comment voit-on d'ailleurs combien d'obélisques il manque ?



Spoiler Alert! 


Promis j'arrête.





Spoiler Alert! 


Ou pas.

 

Spoiler Alert! 


:smiley sourcils:

----------


## Akodo

Bon j'ai voulu me lancer dans Metro 2033, mais le jeu rame inexplicablement, et j'ai trifouillé toutes les options graphiques pourtant. Je sens qu'il va finir à la poubelle et on en parle plus.

----------


## acdctabs

Bon moi j'ai fini un jeu qui était dans mon backlog mais pas dans les 5 qu'on m'a donné, j'ai le droit à un demi-point ?  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Seulement si tu es dans l'équipe 1.

----------


## acdctabs

Pff cette arnaque. En plus j'en avais fini un autre avant de m'attaquer à des jeux de ma liste.

----------


## Galgu

Tout juste rentré de vacances hier, j'ai fini *Broken Age*. Enfin plus exactement j'avais acheté ce jeu pour ma copine alors c'est elle qui l'a fini sur mon compte  ::P:  Mais jai suivi tout le jeu avec elle à mes côtés, et on partage notre sentiment dessus :

Scénario intéressant, le jeu avait du potentiel mais le rythme casse tout. C'est leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeent et assez frustrant. L'un dans l'autre pas déçu d'avoir fait le jeu mais je n'y retournerai pas.

Avec celui-là ça me fait 4 jeux validés, pas mal pour l'event. Avec la sortie de BFA pas sûr d'en faire beaucoup d'autres mais qui sait.

----------


## Paradox

> Comment voit-on d'ailleurs combien d'obélisques il manque ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Promis j'arrête.
> 
> ...




Spoiler Alert! 


Les lumieres autour du cercle ornant l'obelisque. Bleue, tu l'as trouve et rouge non.



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon j'ai voulu me lancer dans Metro 2033, mais le jeu rame inexplicablement, et j'ai trifouillé toutes les options graphiques pourtant. Je sens qu'il va finir à la poubelle et on en parle plus.


Alerte jeu de l'annee. Tu ne peux pas jeter Metro 2033 !  ::o: 

Quelle est ta config ? Tu as essaye quoi ?

Je ne peux pas te laisser passer a cote de ce jeu...  ::cry:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon moi j'ai fini un jeu qui était dans mon backlog mais pas dans les 5 qu'on m'a donné, j'ai le droit à un demi-point ?





> Seulement si tu es dans l'équipe 1.


Ah ben, il me faut 1.5 pt, svp.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Avec celui-là ça me fait 4 jeux validés, pas mal pour l'event. Avec la sortie de BFA pas sûr d'en faire beaucoup d'autres mais qui sait.


BFA ?

----------


## Flad

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Les lumieres autour du cercle ornant l'obelisque. Bleue, tu l'as trouve et rouge non.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


Battle For Azeroth, la dernière extension de WoW.

----------


## Akodo

> Alerte jeu de l'annee. Tu ne peux pas jeter Metro 2033 ! 
> 
> Quelle est ta config ? Tu as essaye quoi ?
> 
> Je ne peux pas te laisser passer a cote de ce jeu...



Ben j'ai des petites saccades qui rendent le jeu injouable. J'ai un i5 7600K avec 16Go de ram et une geforce 1060 6Go, Win10, de quoi faire tourner le jeu trois fois normalement.

----------


## Paradox

> Ben j'ai des petites saccades qui rendent le jeu injouable. J'ai un i5 7600K avec 16Go de ram et une geforce 1060 6Go, Win10, de quoi faire tourner le jeu trois fois normalement.


Oui, effectivement. Tu as ce genre de choses : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwA_qbg6rzo ?

----------


## Akodo

> Oui, effectivement. Tu as ce genre de choses : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwA_qbg6rzo ?


Oui c est ça !

----------


## Kaede

Fini Lara Croft GO !

----------


## Paradox

> Oui c est ça !


Tu as essaye sans PhysX ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

C'est parti, j'attaque mon backlog, vous allez souffrir !

Blam, terminé The Silent Age :


J'ai beaucoup aimé le style graphique, par contre le level design est d'un autre temps avec des aller retour bien casse couille... Le scénario est archi vu et revu, l'ambiance musicale est sympa par moments sans vraiment marquer au final, et finalement je me dis que ça aurait pu tenir dans un jeu flash de 45 minutes.

2h ça reste acceptable j'ai pas trop perdu de temps pour cette expérience moyenne.

Mais bon premier objectif atteint : +1 pour ma team  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

Je fais mon possible pour ramener l'équipe deux au niveau en terminant aujourd'hui *Four Last Things*, un point'n click magnifique et absurde qui se boucle en même pas deux heures et pour moi qui suis loin d'être fan du genre ça aura été très plaisant. Pour l'humour évidemment mais aussi parce que les énigmes sont relativement simples, rien n'est complètement débile, le monde est suffisamment petit pour qu'on ne tourne pas en rond à chercher quoi faire pendant des plombes. J'en arrive même à regretter que le jeu soit aussi court ! 

Mais le gros point fort de _Four Last Things_ c'est évidemment son visuel incroyable fait de tableaux découpés et animé : c'est vivant, drôle, beau, et ça justifie qu'on joue au jeu ne serait-ce que pour le plaisir d'admirer tout ça.

Je suis même en train d'hésiter à backer la suite actuellement sur kickstarter ! Super expérience pour moi ! 

La preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 






Allez, la semaine prochaine je me lance et terminé Sethian et j'aurai fait ma part dans le score de l'équipe deux !  :;):

----------


## Akodo

> Tu as essaye sans PhysX ?


Oui il était désactivé par défaut de toute façon. M'enfin je pense que l'event est fini pour moi (j'aurai fait un jeu, c'est déjà pas mal), j'ai pas trop le temps de jouer en ce moment, et les quelques heures que j'aurai je vais les passer sur GTA5 que j'ai mis d côté trop longtemps.

----------


## Paradox

> Je fais mon possible pour ramener l'équipe deux au niveau...


Cette phrase donne le ton de l'equipe, je dis ca, je dis rien...  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui il était désactivé par défaut de toute façon. M'enfin je pense que l'event est fini pour moi (j'aurai fait un jeu, c'est déjà pas mal), j'ai pas trop le temps de jouer en ce moment, et les quelques heures que j'aurai je vais les passer sur GTA5 que j'ai mis d côté trop longtemps.


- ma reaction pour l'event :  ::'(: 
- ma reaction pour ton backlog :  :Emo: 
- ma reaction pour Metro 2033 :  :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## doggy d

> Cette phrase donne le ton de l'equipe, je dis ca, je dis rien...


On fera les comptes à la fin (perso, ça avance bien, je suis encore dans les temps pour bien terminer) 
Le lièvre et la tortue...  :;):

----------


## Akodo

> Cette phrase donne le ton de l'equipe, je dis ca, je dis rien... 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> - ma reaction pour l'event : 
> - ma reaction pour ton backlog : 
> - ma reaction pour Metro 2033 :


Bon je vais peut être tenter technobabylon, mais Metro en l'état c'est pas jouable. Mais j'ai Metro last light qui attend aussi !

----------


## Kulfy

Je me suis mis à Kerbal Space Program, en me disant que j'accrocherais probablement pas à un truc qui relevait surtout du bac à sable...et en fait j'y ai passé une partie de mon week-end, c'est vachement bien.  ::mellow:: 
L'atterrissage sur la Mun c'est pas pour demain la veille, quand j'arrive à mettre ma fusée en orbite sans la faire cramer c'est déjà pas mal !
Mais je viens de découvrir la série de tutoriels, ça va aider, car j'avais pas la moindre idée de la marche à suivre pour faire le transfert Kerbin <-> Mun.

Allez, j'retourne vider quelques réservoirs d'ergol, l'espace ne va pas se conquérir tout seul.

----------


## ajcrou

Finalement, j'ai vraiment bien accroché avec Quantum Break (malgré mes doutes au début sur la partie "vidéo filmé" et l'illusion des choix).

Par contre, j'ai fait l'erreur magistrale de choisir le mode normal et non facile.  :Facepalm: 

Résultat, je bloque complètement sur la probable fin

Spoiler Alert! 


 (j'en suis à la phase du combat contre Paul Serene)

. Six tentatives et six échecs.  ::ninja::  J'essayerais de recommencer demain, normalement j'ai encore un peu de délais avant la fin de l'event pour souffrir en boucle.

----------


## machiavel24

> Finalement, j'ai vraiment bien accroché avec Quantum Break (malgré mes doutes au début sur la partie "vidéo filmé" et l'illusion des choix).
> 
> Par contre, j'ai fait l'erreur magistrale de choisir le mode normal et non facile. 
> 
> Résultat, je bloque complètement sur la probable fin
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai aussi galéré comme toi avant de chercher la solution sur les internets :

Spoiler Alert! 


 en gros, tu vas vers le fond de la piscine quand les ennemis arrivent et tu les canardes de loin. Ensuite, dès que Paul envoie sa ou ses bombes, tu vas à l'opposé d'où tu te trouves pour éviter le one shot.

 En sachant ça, je l'ai eu au premier essai. 
Totalement contre intuitif par rapport au reste du jeu, mais ça a fonctionné pour moi.

----------


## ajcrou

> J'ai aussi galéré comme toi avant de chercher la solution sur les internets :
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  en gros, tu vas vers le fond de la piscine quand les ennemis arrivent et tu les canardes de loin. Ensuite, dès que Paul envoie sa ou ses bombes, tu vas à l'opposé d'où tu te trouves pour éviter le one shot.
> 
>  En sachant ça, je l'ai eu au premier essai. 
> Totalement contre intuitif par rapport au reste du jeu, mais ça a fonctionné pour moi.


Oui, j'ai effectivement lu la même chose après avoir cherché un peu sur internet.

J'essayerais d'appliquer la méthode lors de ma prochaine session demain. J'aimerais bien terminé sur une note positive ayant vraiment bien apprécié le jeu

Spoiler Alert! 


 (même si Dominic Monaghan reste toujours aussi mauvais acteur  ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja:: ).



Mais, je ne comprends vraiment pas l’intérêt de terminer ainsi (si c'est bien la fin ?) alors que le reste ne m'a vraiment pas posé de difficulté majeure (j'espère pas au niveau de "Bound by Flame" complètement gâcher par son combat final qui m'a totalement empêché de terminer le jeu).

----------


## machiavel24

> Oui, j'ai effectivement lu la même chose après avoir cherché un peu sur internet.
> 
> J'essayerais d'appliquer la méthode lors de ma prochaine session demain. J'aimerais bien terminé sur une note positive ayant vraiment bien apprécié le jeu
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  (même si Dominic Monaghan reste toujours aussi mauvais acteur ).
> 
> ...


Disons que la fin est proche voire très proche  ::siffle:: .

----------


## NFafa

Terminé Mars War Logs



Vraiment pas terrible, j'avoue m'être forcé sur la fin (et au milieu aussi) pour au moins voir où l'histoire aboutissait. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Bein j'aurais pas du, il n'y a pas grand chose à sauver  ::'(: 



Le point positif est que ça nous permet de repasser devant !

J'entame Pillars of Eternity, je pense que ça va être mieux  ::lol::

----------


## ajcrou

> Terminé Mars War Logs
> 
> Vraiment pas terrible, j'avoue m'être forcé sur la fin (et au milieu aussi) pour au moins voir où l'histoire aboutissait.
> 
> J'entame Pillars of Eternity, je pense que ça va être mieux


Dommage pour Mars War Logs. Certes, il a les gros défauts des jeux de chez Spiders entre les combats pas terribles (et aller-retour), les cartes couloirs, et un scénario qui se termine un peu en déception. Mais en général, j'aime bien l'ambiance et la direction artistique chez eux.

Pillars of Eternity  :Vibre: 
J'ai juste indiqué de réussir l'acte 1 lors du choix, mais j'espère que tu vas bien accrocher et ultérieurement terminer (le DLC White March est aussi très bon). Le début peut paraître un peu lourd (notamment dans les dialogues) et pas forcément très claire, mais passé un certain point l'histoire s’enchaîne bien.  
Un conseil : ignore absolument les PNJ dont le nom apparaît en doré.

----------


## ajcrou

Et terminé Quantum Break (après avoir passé une petite heure à recommencer en boucle le combat final  ::ninja::  ).

Je ferais en sorte de valider le jeu sur le site et déposer un petit avis un peu plus détaillé demain.

Cependant, j'ai vraiment bien aimé, tout au moins l'histoire et les personnages (beaucoup moins le gamplay), malgré quelques incohérences et une fin un peu trop expédié rapidement à mon gout. J'avais un petit espoir après le générique mais non. Dommage de terminer sur cette note un peu décevante.

----------


## NFafa

> Dommage pour Mars War Logs. _..._ j'aime bien l'ambiance et la direction artistique chez eux.


Oui je suis d'accord c'est finalement l'ambiance globale du titre qui était le mieux (malgré le manque de background)




> Un conseil : ignore absolument les PNJ dont le nom apparaît en doré.


Pourquoi ? De ce que j'ai compris il n'y a pas de spoil, juste des bouts d'histoires qui n'ont rien à avoir avec le jeu ?

----------


## ajcrou

> Pourquoi ? De ce que j'ai compris il n'y a pas de spoil, juste des bouts d'histoires qui n'ont rien à avoir avec le jeu ?


C'était une récompense pour un certain palier de la campagne Kickstarter, avec des PNJ créées avec une histoire écrite par (pour ?) les contributeurs en question. Donc, c'est long à lire et sans aucun intérêt, en plus de sortir un peu de l'ambiance du jeu.
Heureusement une idée abandonné dans le deuxième.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Guacamelee! Gold Edition.
Me reste plus qu'à me faire Max Payne 3 !

----------


## Supergounou

N'oublie pas de valider tes jeux sur le site de l'event Kaede  :;):

----------


## Kaede

Ouaip, j'allais justement le faire  ::): 

edit : et voila, +5 points pour l'équipe 1. Allez l'équipe 2, on se motive  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> Oui je suis d'accord c'est finalement l'ambiance globale du titre qui était le mieux (malgré le manque de background)


Totalement d'accord.

En parlant de ca, 

Spoiler Alert! 


y'a pas specialement d'explications sur les spectres que l'on voit tues les soldats a la fin 

?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouaip, j'allais justement le faire 
> 
> edit : et voila, +5 points pour l'équipe 1. Allez l'équipe 2, on se motive

----------


## MonsieurLuge

J'ai bientôt terminé Mark of the Ninja donc on va remonter d'un point.
Par contre j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir apporter de point supplémentaire étant donné les jeux qu'il me reste.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

En tous les cas, avec une moyenne proche de 2.5 jeux terminés par participants, cette édition est d'ores et déjà un succès, GG  ::lol:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Ok, c'est aussi la durée la plus longue jusque maintenant, mais c'pas grave  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> En tous les cas, avec une moyenne proche de 2.5 jeux terminés par participants, cette édition est d'ores et déjà un succès, GG 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ok, c'est aussi la durée la plus longue jusque maintenant, mais c'pas grave


Ouais c'est pas la longueur qui compte hein ?!  :Red:

----------


## Paradox

> En tous les cas, avec une moyenne proche de 2.5 jeux terminés par participants, cette édition est d'ores et déjà un succès, GG


On va pouvoir se congratuler les uns les autres le 3 septembre.  ::lol:: 




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ok, c'est aussi la durée la plus longue jusque maintenant, mais c'pas grave


Je pense que c'est aussi a mettre en face de la disponibilite (ou non) des participants, si jamais tu veux faire une comparaison qui tienne la route.  ::trollface::

----------


## madgic

N'oubliez pas de vous inscrire  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> une comparaison qui tienne la route


Woh doucement, on reste sur CPC quand même !  ::trollface::

----------


## Paradox

> Woh doucement, on reste sur CPC quand même !


C'est pas pire qu'ailleurs voir pas si mal comparativement (meme IRL), autant conserver une image decente du forum et de ses habitues.  :B):

----------


## ajcrou

Et je valide Quantum Break, soit un jeu supplémentaire pour l'équipe 1.

Et je vais arrêté ma participation là dessus (il me reste encore Wolfenstein 2 et Dead Rising 2, un peu court niveau délais).

Dans l'ensemble, un grand merci pour le choix. Même si pas de coup de coeur, j'ai beaucoup aimé la découverte de What Remains of Edith Finch, Oxenfree et Quantum Break. On va oublier, par contre, Season after fall...

----------


## Nono

Fini *Castle of Illusion* (celui de 2013).

Je recopie ici mon évaluation :



> C'est aussi mignon que l'on peut l'attendre d'un jeu Disney. Il y a suffisamment de bonnes idées pour être curieux jusqu'au bout. J'ai passé un bon moment.
> Le jeu est assez simple, par contre j'ai toujours beaucoup de mal avec les passages en 3D dans les jeux de plateformes. Il est également très court (moins de 3 heures, peut-être le double pour les collectionneurs).


Je rajoute que j'avais surtout en tête de le tester pour le proposer à mon fils de 5 ans. Mais finalement je vais attendre un peu avant de lui mettre un jeu de plateforme dans les mains.

----------


## doggy d

> N'oubliez pas de vous inscrire 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/27/3c5...e65c9959bf.jpg



Ouf j'avais complètement zappé ça !!
je suis inscrit.
Merci beaucoup pour la démarche !!  :;):

----------


## Kaede

Merci, je me suis inscrit. Plus qu'à finir mon 6eme jeu...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé INSIDE !  ::lol:: 

Cette tuerie  ::O: 

J'avais beaucoup aimé Limbo, mais là je me suis mangé une bonne grosse claque comme j'aime ! L'ambiance est à tomber, de gros moments d'angoisse, du WTF 

Spoiler Alert! 


à la Akira VS ExistenZ



 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave: 

Merci Supergounou pour ce merveilleux choix  ::wub:: 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Supergounou

> Terminé INSIDE ! 
> 
> Cette tuerie


Ravi que ça t'ait plu  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Terminé INSIDE ! 
> 
> Cette tuerie 
> 
> J'avais beaucoup aimé Limbo, mais là je me suis mangé une bonne grosse claque comme j'aime ! L'ambiance est à tomber, de gros moments d'angoisse, du WTF 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


*INSIDE* est supér inquiétant mais l'histoire est vraiment entraînante. Je l'ai beaucoup aimé !

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Et pour ma part j'ai fini une partie de Mark of the Ninja ; première parce que je n'ai eu que l'une des fins, il me manque une chiée de succès, et ça m'a débloqué un "new game +" que je ne ferai pas.



Je suis assez mitigé. La réalisation est très bonne, les contrôles également, la narration quasi permanente ainsi que l'histoire se laissent apprécier, mais je n'ai pas aimé être à ce point sur des rails et être confronté à si peu de choix d'approche des différentes situations et blocages ; le level-design n'est pas assez ouvert à mon goût.
Par contre, j'ai adoré les "gong-puzzles" (comprenne qui pourra) qui demandent de se creuser un peu les méninges pour récupérer le parchemin mis en sécurité.

Bref, je suis assez satisfait par l'ensemble, mais je n'y aurais pas joué dans le cadre de cet événement je ne serais certainement pas allé au bout de l'aventure.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Après un long break, je me suis finalement motivé pour finir *RIVE*, qui m'avait moyennement emballé au premier abord.

Verdict : je n'arrive ni à l'aimer, ni à le haïr. Pour qui n'aurait rien contre un petit _twin stick shooter_ vu de côté, on lui trouverait même quelques qualités : un gameplay arcade bien bourrin, une difficulté pas trop mal dosée, des graphismes plutôt jolis et une trame concise et divertissante. Il y aurait des reproches, également : un feeling médiocre dans les phases de plateformes (le double saut sur la gâchette L se prête vraiment mal aux enchaînements complexes), quelques séquences un peu mal branlées... mais le pire, peut-être, est cette impression de "bien sans plus", de jeu oubliable, interchangeable, qui coche la plupart des cases mais pas celle de l'originalité.

Et je l'avoue, sans être fan du genre, c'est presque dommage : la réalisation a de l'allure (surtout pour un "petit jeu"), il y avait quelques bonnes idées sous-exploitées (le hack par exemple, présent tout du long mais trop rarement au cœur du gameplay) et des séquences vraiment trippantes : la dernière phase du boss de fin, à elle seule, m'a quasiment réconcilié avec RIVE, et m'a évité de limiter ce retour au gros bof/10 qui lui pendait au nez. Mais en l'état, il lui manque ce petit goût de reviens-y qui me motiverait à le relancer en hard ou à faire péter le tableau des scores. 

Enfin, ça en fait toujours un de moins dans le backlog... et un de plus pour l'équipe 1.  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Après un long break, je me suis finalement motivé pour finir *RIVE*, qui m'avait moyennement emballé au premier abord... 
> ...
> ...


Désolée d'avoir choisi un jeu que tu n'a pas trop aimé. Mais je suis confiante que les autres seront meilleurs pour toi  ::P:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai commencé The Swapper et ça a l'air d'être un puzzle plateformer sympa mais je suis pas mais pas du tout dans ce genre de trip en ce moment, donc je vais laisser tomber, désolé Supergounou et la team  :Emo: 

Je pense que je vais faire le foufou et partir sur Batman histoire de défourailler du vilain durant quelques heures  :^_^:

----------


## machiavel24

> J'ai commencé The Swapper et ça a l'air d'être un puzzle plateformer sympa mais je suis pas mais pas du tout dans ce genre de trip en ce moment, donc je vais laisser tomber, désolé Supergounou et la team 
> 
> Je pense que je vais faire le foufou et partir sur Batman histoire de défourailler du vilain durant quelques heures


C'est dommage. Le jeu est très sympa et plutôt court de mémoire.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai commencé The Swapper et ça a l'air d'être un puzzle plateformer sympa mais je suis pas mais pas du tout dans ce genre de trip en ce moment, donc je vais laisser tomber, désolé Supergounou et la team


Pas de soucis, on a tous des moments où on veut faire du jeu d'action, d'autres moments du p'n'c (mais si, avouez!), etc... C'est pour ça que j'aime bien donner une liste assez diverse pour les events, au moins j'espère que mon binôme y trouveras mini 1 jeu à son gout (et au mieux, y découvrira un genre qu'il sous-estimait).

Par contre, garde ce Swapper tout de même sous la main pour le jour où t'as envie d'un bon puzzle à ambiance, il en vaut la peine  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Finalement, j'ai fini *Dishonored*.


C'est un jeu d'infiltration/FPS plutôt amusant. Le monde change selon nos choixs, qui peuvent être désastreux ou bénéfiques, Il peut être un peu ennuyant et frustrant au debut. En effet, j'ai commencé à l'aimer vraiment juste vers la fin. Étant les pouvoirs spéciaux la partie la plus plaisante du jeu, il est énervant et quelque peu difficile pour les premières missions sans les skills appropriées. C'est dommage parce que l'histoire est très intéressante et captivante, les graphismes sont assez impressionnants si on pense qu'il est sorti en 2012, et l'atmosphère est très bien réussie. En tout cas, *Dishonored* est un bon jeu avec rejouabilité, beaucoup de chemins possibles dans les niveaux, et la choix d'être un assassin formidable ou un sauveur honorable.

J'ai choisi la "route pacifiste" !


Spoiler Alert! 






Bon, c'est avec *Dishonored* que je finis tous les jeux de ma liste ! Et je suis la première aussi !  :Cigare:  (Je mérite le jeu du Battle event)
Merci à *frankymikey* d'avoir choisi des jeux que j'ai beaucoup aimé  :Mellow2:

----------


## Paradox

> Finalement, j'ai fini *Dishonored*.
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/08/26/d85...38a116dc3d.jpg
> 
> C'est un jeu d'infiltration/FPS plutôt amusant. Le monde change selon nos choixs, qui peuvent être désastreux ou bénéfiques, Il peut être un peu ennuyant et frustrant au debut. En effet, j'ai commencé à l'aimer vraiment juste vers la fin. Étant les pouvoirs spéciaux la partie la plus plaisante du jeu, il est énervant et quelque peu difficile pour les premières missions sans les skills appropriées. C'est dommage parce que l'histoire est très intéressante et captivante, les graphismes sont assez impressionnants si on pense qu'il est sorti en 2012, et l'atmosphère est très bien réussie. En tout cas, *Dishonored* est un bon jeu avec rejouabilité, beaucoup de chemins possibles dans les niveaux, et la choix d'être un assassin formidable ou un sauveur honorable.
> 
> J'ai choisi la "route pacifiste" !
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Tu vas aimer le 2 alors.  ::):

----------


## doggy d

Moi je viens de finir *The Longest Journey*, très content de l'avoir fait en termes de culture vidéoludique.

Un jeu que j'ai peut-être un peu trop fantasmé depuis 20 ans... 
J'ai bien aimé mais la magie n'a pas opéré comme elle l'a fait, légitimement, sur beaucoup de joueur en l'an 2000. Le thème s'y prêtait bien à l'époque.

En 2018, je dirais que c'était sympa, un beau voyage avec des décors variés, des énigmes pas trop corsées (à 2 ou 3 exceptions près), une histoire qui se laisse suivre mais qui, par contre, ne m'a pas transporté comme a pu le faire par le passé un Grim Fandango.
Je mettrais 7/10.

Par rapport à ma sélection très point n click de cet event, j'avoue avoir été plus "concerné" par l'histoire et l'ambiance de *The Fall*, que je conseille encore.

Pour cette dernière semaine, je vais clôturer mon event avec *Brother A Tale of Two Sons*

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Allez, je m'attaque au puzzle-game exigeant de ma liste : *Stealth Bastard Deluxe*.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bon, c'est avec *Dishonored* que je finis tous les jeux de ma liste ! Et je suis la première aussi !  (Je mérite le jeu du Battle event)
> Merci à *frankymikey* d'avoir choisi des jeux que j'ai beaucoup aimé


Bravo, belle performance ! Surtout pour ta première participation, et avec une liste plutôt bien garnie. Je suis content que ces jeux t'aient plu, ça me fait particulièrement plaisir pour Celeste que j'adore et dont j'avais peur qu'il te décourage. Tant mieux si les autres ont été de belles découvertes aussi.

De mon côté, j'ai attaqué le sombre et prenant *This War of Mine*. Très convaincant, son aspect _serious game_ me donne cependant assez peu envie de le rusher. On verra bien si j'arrive au bout d'ici la fin de la semaine. Je ne sais pas si j'aurai le temps d'attaquer les deux derniers non plus, mais je ne suis pas à l'abri d'une poussée d'orgueil.  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

Je joue à The Banner Saga 3 et je dois préparer la (pré) - rentrée donc autant dire que l'event est fini pour moi.

----------


## jopopoe

*Doom 4* terminé !

Mon avis :

Quand on lance DOOM 4 pour la première fois, on est surpris par le fun immédiat que procure le jeu : presque pas d'exposition, une arme entre les mains, quelques ennemis, et un gameplay qui s'annonce d'ors et déjà très très efficace ! La BO est extrêmement réussie, le jeu est gore à souhait, et on s'éclate à exploser des crânes de démons à la main. Car les exécutions d'ennemis dont la vie est très basses (les glory kills) sont funs, variées, nécessaires (elles rendent un peu de PV et permettent d'avoir une pause d'une demi-seconde), et viennent rythmer intelligemment les combats.

Puis le jeu prend un virage un peu bizarre en vous incitant à explorer les niveaux pour débloquer toutes les améliorations d'armes. J'étais franchement réfractaire au début (de l'exploration dans un tel défouloir, quelle hérésie !) mais je me suis forcé un peu pour améliorer mon équipement et au final ça se fait. On n'est que très rarement bloqué, et même si ça casse pas mal le rythme du jeu, cela permet également de débloquer de nouvelles manières de jouer. Mais la carte est assez pénible à lire au début (même si on finit par s'y faire) ce qui peut démotiver les explorateurs en herbe.

Chaque niveau propose des défis secondaires qui vont chercher à vous faire accomplir telle ou telle action sur des ennemis spécifiques, ce qui va permettre d'orienter provisoirement votre manière de jouer et de varier encore un peu le gameplay. Un peu comme dans les Wolfenstein récents, sans le côté farming.

On survole l'histoire du jeu en mode osef, et c'est plutôt sympa dans un jeu comme ça. Pas de cinématiques infinissables, ni d'exposition rasoir, on avance juste en tuant des démons et en fracassant sous nos bottes tout ce qu'il est possible de fracasser.

Esthétiquement ça a énormément de charme (enfin si on apprécie le genre doomesque) même si techniquement ça oscille entre bon et moins bon. Tout comme Rage en son temps, Doom est magnifique de loin et bien moche de prêt. Mais si vous aimez l'esthétique infernale habituelle d'id software vous allez pas être déçus !

Le jeu atteint son plein potentiel vers la fin, lorsqu'on atteint des arènes pleines de monstres variés plus balèzes les uns que les autres, et qu'il faut vraiment user de toutes les ficelles à votre disposition pour s'en sortir ! Et c'est là la marque d'un bon jeu : Je jouais en mode difficile, j'étais bloqué dans une arène particulièrement retorse, mais je n'ai pas du tout eu envie de baisser le niveau de difficulté. A chaque mort je variais mon approche, et lorsque j'ai vraiment exploité tous les outils à ma disposition ça a fini par payer. J'avais l'impression de pouvoir faire mieux à chaque nouvelle approche, et un jeu qui peut vous tuer aussi régulièrement sans trop vous frustrer ni vous donner l'impression d'être face à un mur c'est vraiment un bon jeu !

Bon le système de checkpoints accuse parfois des ratés, et vous forcera à explorer de nouveau un secteur entier parce que vous n'avez pas encore atteint l'endroit précis où la sauvegarde se déclenche, mais en dehors de ça, peu de reproches à faire à cette cuvée de Doom !

Un jeu fun, brutal, varié. On en redemande !

17/20



Du coup j'ai commencé *Life is Strange*, qui doit être finissable dans les temps. Pour l'instant c'est pas mal, ça me plaît bien.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Du coup j'ai commencé *Life is Strange*, qui doit être finissable dans les temps. Pour l'instant c'est pas mal, ça me plaît bien.


C'est très joli  :Mellow2:

----------


## Nono

Fini *Lumino City* à l'instant.

Quelle réalisation époustouflante ! C'est vraiment splendide. Je n'ai jamais rien vu de tel. Construire un jeu vidéo prend tout son sens ici. L'équipe derrière la maquette a un talent fou.

Côté puzzles, un habitué de ce type de jeu bloquera rarement devant les énigmes proposées, mais je les trouve tout de même réussies, et elles s'insèrent parfaitement à chaque étape du jeu.
C'est l'exécution de certains puzzles qui m'a rebuté. Parfois on doit exécuter des manipulations un peu lourdingues. Mais je chipote.

J'ai rencontré un problème de ralentissement qui m'a obligé à relancer le jeu, et un autre problème qui faisait apparaître des items chelous à l'écran, mais sinon RAS côté programmation.
Bref, je recommande chaudement.

Pas de succès pour ce jeu. Voici donc un screenshot. Si ça ne suffit pas, je peux prendre une photo.

----------


## Supergounou

> Fini *Lumino City* à l'instant.
> 
> Quelle réalisation époustouflante ! C'est vraiment splendide. Je n'ai jamais rien vu de tel. Construire un jeu vidéo prend tout son sens ici. L'équipe derrière la maquette a un talent fou.


J'adore aussi  ::): 

Je ressors souvent cette photo dès qu'on parle du jeu, mais je trouve que ça représente très bien le boulot faramineux abattu par les devs:

----------


## doggy d

Voilà, fini mon Event (4 jeux sur 6), je suis satisfait de la sélection de *Supergounou*, merci !

Je donnerais le classement suivant:

1. La surprise que je n'attendais pas, LE jeu de mon event = *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons*
2. Conforme à mes attentes = *The Fall - Part 1*
3. Le jeu dont j'attendais énormément (trop) et qui est juste sympa = *The Longest Journey*
4. Le jeu dont je n'attendais rien et qui est très sympa = *Loom*

----------


## Supergounou

Ravi si ça t'a plu, et bravo pour les 4 jeux terminés  :;):

----------


## Nono

> 1. La surprise que je n'attendais pas, LE jeu de mon event = *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons*


Pareil, à l'époque je l'ai fait sans trop savoir pourquoi. Et j'en suis sorti enchanté.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

*Stealth Bastard*, c'en est fini de toi !



J'ai donc fini tous les secteurs du jeu. Par contre la majorité d'entre eux ont été terminés avec un rang bien bas et il me manque bon nombre d'hélices ADN (un objet à trouver dans chaque niveau) donc j'y reviendrai très certainement un peu plus tard pour améliorer mon score.

Ce jeu est vraiment très très bon. J'avais déjà terminé quelques niveaux mais du coup je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'étais jamais allé au bout du challenge. Les puzzles sont super bien trouvés et à aucun moment on a l'impression de faire la même chose. Le stress est souvent présent à cause de drones mortels et pièges retors et la musique accompagne parfaitement la progression tout en gardant sous pression (et je suis ultra fan de la musique des "boss").
Il est simplement dommage qu'il supporte mal le plein écran, forçant l'étirement des pixels et rendant l'ensemble légèrement flou. Il est toujours possible de jouer en fenêtré et de modifier le niveau de grossissement pour conserver un ratio convenable mais ce n'est pas la voie que j'ai choisie ^^

Allez, 19/20 !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vais me lancer dans *Pid* même si je doute avoir le temps de le finir d'ici la fin de l'event.
Au pire, ça me fera toujours un jeu de moins dans mon backlog  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Alors j'ai mis le nez dans *Mark of the Ninja* et ça a l'air pas mal (à part un feeling pas terrible des déplacements au stick) mais j'ai un petit problème : je n'arrive pas à faire en sorte que le jeu prenne en compte ma manette PS4 correctement :

sans DS4Windows : nickel dans les menus, mais une fois en jeu la caméra scrolle en haut toute seule (et y reste à moins que je maintienne le stick droit en bas).avec DS4Windows : c'est déjà plus compliqué, les inputs sont en vrac dès le menu, et le problème n'est pas réglé.avec DS4Windows en cochant l'option "Hide DS4 Controller" : pire, le système se fâche tout rouge avec ma manette et rien ne marche correctement (j'utilise ce mode sans problème dans d'autres jeux).
Bref.  :Boom:  J'ai fait la première mission sur un vieux pad 360, mais ça me ferait un peu chier de me taper tout le jeu avec un stick à moitié mort plutôt que sur ma manette toute neuve. S'il y a une solution répertoriée au problème, je veux bien.

----------


## La Chouette

> Bref.  J'ai fait la première mission sur un vieux pad 360, mais ça me ferait un peu chier de me taper tout le jeu avec un stick à moitié mort plutôt que sur ma manette toute neuve. S'il y a une solution répertoriée au problème, je veux bien.


Y a un truc qui marche très bien, ça s'appelle un clavier et une souris  ::P: 
J'ai fini le jeu à plusieurs reprises, y compris en perfect discrétion sans tuer personne sans manette, le jeu se joue très bien sans.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Un jeu de plateforme au clavier souris... à un moment il faut arrêter de croire que c'est plus pratique ^^
Mais je comprends qu'avec l'habitude ce soit faisable  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Alors j'ai mis le nez dans *Mark of the Ninja* et ça a l'air pas mal (à part un feeling pas terrible des déplacements au stick) mais j'ai un petit problème : je n'arrive pas à faire en sorte que le jeu prenne en compte ma manette PS4 correctement :
> 
> sans DS4Windows : nickel dans les menus, mais une fois en jeu la caméra scrolle en haut toute seule (et y reste à moins que je maintienne le stick droit en bas).avec DS4Windows : c'est déjà plus compliqué, les inputs sont en vrac dès le menu, et le problème n'est pas réglé.avec DS4Windows en cochant l'option "Hide DS4 Controller" : pire, le système se fâche tout rouge avec ma manette et rien ne marche correctement (j'utilise ce mode sans problème dans d'autres jeux).
> Bref.  J'ai fait la première mission sur un vieux pad 360, mais ça me ferait un peu chier de me taper tout le jeu avec un stick à moitié mort plutôt que sur ma manette toute neuve. S'il y a une solution répertoriée au problème, je veux bien.


La manette de PS4 sur PC, c'est la chienlit.
La manette de 360 par contre fait le cafe (meme en 2018). 

Le mieux a court/moyen/long terme pour moi c'est de racheter un pad 360 filaire (ergonomie pas mal, supportee partout, indications visuelles souvent presentes dans les jeux PC, etc.) avant que ca n'existe plus. Surtout si le tient fait la tronche.

Apres, il y a une solution DIY : demonter le pad et voir ce qu'il cloche sur le stick ; parfois c'est simplement des saletes qui s'accumulent et "grippent" les mouvements du stick.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un jeu de plateforme au clavier souris... à un moment il faut arrêter de croire que c'est plus pratique ^^
> Mais je comprends qu'avec l'habitude ce soit faisable


Ca depend surtout des jeux et l'implementation des controles ; Super Meat Boy est infaisable (j'exagere a peine) au clavier/souris, Another World ou autre du meme acabit, aucun souci.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'entends bien les arguments, mais j'ai déjà deux pads 360 à la maison qui, après quelques années d'utilisation sans maltraitance, accusent les mêmes tares : du jeu dans le stick principal qui ne se recentre pas bien, et des boutons L/R fatigués. La conception présente également le défaut rédhibitoire d'un d-pad aussi indigne qu'inutilisable, alors que dans l'absolu, je préférerais largement le d-pad au stick dans de nombreux jeux (de plateforme notamment). Ce dernier point donne un avantage clair à la manette Dual Shock 4 qui, depuis 6 mois que je l'ai, a marché convenablement (quoique pas toujours spontanément) avec tous les jeux pour lesquels je l'ai sollicitée (certes plus récents que MotN pour la plupart).

J'essaierai sur une mission au clavier/souris pour voir ce que ça donne (merci pour la suggestion) mais je suis un peu sceptique, toute question de principe mise de côté ("je veux que mon pad marche putain  :Boom: "). Fun fact : nombre de speedrunners jouent à Meat Boy au clavier.  ::O:  Sans doute le stick est trop imprécis et le d-pad trop mauvais pour du _frame perfect_ sur la principale manette prise en charge.

----------


## Paradox

> J'entends bien les arguments, mais j'ai déjà deux pads 360 à la maison qui, après quelques années d'utilisation sans maltraitance, accusent les mêmes tares : du jeu dans le stick principal qui ne se recentre pas bien, et des boutons L/R fatigués. La conception présente également le défaut rédhibitoire d'un d-pad aussi indigne qu'inutilisable, alors que dans l'absolu, je préférerais largement le d-pad au stick dans de nombreux jeux (de plateforme notamment). Ce dernier point donne un avantage clair à la manette Dual Shock 4 qui, depuis 6 mois que je l'ai, a marché convenablement (quoique pas toujours spontanément) avec tous les jeux pour lesquels je l'ai sollicitée (certes plus récents que MotN pour la plupart).


Effectivement pour la croix directionnel, c'est la ou le pad 360 peut poser probleme.

Apres, j'ai une collection de pad 360 dont certains ont environ ~8 ans et la seule chose qui s'est use c'est le padding sur les sticks (et il est super facile de trouver une cover pour retrouver un meilleur grip). Apres, j'ai du en nettoyer certains assez profondemment mais bon, disons, que je n'etais pas le seul utilisateur  :;): 

Enfin, j'oublie Dark Souls qui m'a legerement abime RB sur une manette... mais bon on parle de DS la.  ::ninja:: 




> Fun fact : nombre de speedrunners jouent à Meat Boy au clavier.  Sans doute le stick est trop imprécis et le d-pad trop mauvais pour du _frame perfect_ sur la principale manette prise en charge.


C'est exactement ca, c'est une question de precision. Apres, je ne connais pas ton niveau, mais ce gens-la ne jouent litteralement pas dans la meme cour que le gamer moyen.

----------


## Kaede

Le clavier c'est très précis, pourvu qu'il n'y ait pas à appuyer sur plein de touches en même temps (certains claviers n'en n'ont pas la capacité matérielle) et pas à faire des manips genre quart de tour, demi-tour, 360°, qui _sont_ faisables au clavier, mais franchement moins intuitives qu'avec un stick ou un d-pad.

----------


## machiavel24

> Ca depend surtout des jeux et l'implementation des controles ; Super Meat Boy est infaisable (j'exagere a peine) au clavier/souris, Another World ou autre du meme acabit, aucun souci.


Pas d'accord pour Super Meat Boy. J'ai testé les deux configurations et le combo clavier/souris est très agréable dans ce jeu (non, je ne suis pas speedrunner et encore moins un bon joueur).

----------


## Kaede

Le clavier c'est très précis, pourvu qu'il n'y ait pas à appuyer sur plein de touches en même temps (certains claviers n'en n'ont pas la capacité matérielle) et pas à faire des manips genre quart de tour, demi-tour, 360°, qui _sont_ faisables au clavier, mais franchement moins intuitives qu'avec un stick ou un d-pad.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai trouvé une solution pour Mark of the Ninja : faire prendre en charge la manette PS4 directement par Steam (il y a une option un peu cachée dans les menus qui permet de l'assimiler à un Steam Controller). Cela semble d'ailleurs pouvoir se substituer à DS4Windows pour d'autres jeux (testé avec Celeste et La-Mulana 2), par contre il faut absolument le désactiver lorsque le jeu reconnaît nativement la manette (The Witcher 3 par exemple).

----------


## Rouxbarbe

C'est quand même pas de bol, parce que de mon côté je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir eu des problèmes avec ma manette PS4 sur des jeux récents : soit elle est prise en charge nativement dans le jeu, soit DS4 Windows fait le job en un clic. Et heureusement parce que pour moi les manettes Xbox sont une vraie plaie, elles ne me tombent pas du tout correctement dans les mains... Le meilleur pad que j'ai eu _ever_ reste le fantastique Sidewinder Freestyle Pro, mais celui-là pour le faire reconnaître sur une machine récente...  :Emo: 


 ::wub:: 

Sinon pour le jeu incriminé c'est ptet simplement les dev qui sont des manches  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tiens, j'en ai eu un comme ça aussi il y a longtemps. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il est devenu, ça ne me rajeunit pas en tout cas.  :Emo: 

À la décharge de MotN, ce n'est pas un jeu récent (2012). Et comme je le disais plus haut, c'était le premier à me faire des misères.

----------


## Paradox

> ...pour moi les manettes Xbox sont une vraie plaie, elles ne me tombent pas du tout correctement dans les mains...


C'est drole : pour moi, les manettes PS2/PS3/PS4, je trouve vraiment que ce sont des purges, avec les stick imprecis et qui necessitent que tu te deboites les pouces pour les utiliser... C'est vraiment le truc que je reproche a Sony.

Alors que les pads 360 sont tellement confortables... Je peux jouer avec sans me fatiguer (ou presque) les mains.




> Le meilleur pad que j'ai eu _ever_ reste le fantastique Sidewinder Freestyle Pro, mais celui-là pour le faire reconnaître sur une machine récente... 
> 
> http://www.adminxp.com/hardware/freest1.jpg


Ca depend sur quoi tu joues : sous Linux, elle est totalement supportee (c'est juste un peripherique HID apres tout).

Je me souviens d'avoir ete jaloux d'un ami quand j'etais tout petit parce qu'il avait precisement cette version mais je n'avais pas le droit d'en avoir une... du coup, je monopolisais carrement sa manette quand je passais chez lui.  ::siffle::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je... je... Elite Dangerous tourne sous Linux?  :Mellow2: 

Elle était parfaitement adaptée aux jeux de "simu" spatiale avec son capteur de mouvement et sa molette pour gérer les thrusters (+ouatmille boutons avec le bouton de combo)

----------


## Paradox

> Je... je... Elite Dangerous tourne sous Linux? 
> 
> Elle était parfaitement adaptée aux jeux de "simu" spatiale avec son capteur de mouvement et sa molette pour gérer les thrusters (+ouatmille boutons avec le bouton de combo)


Pas teste encore, c'est dans ma bucket list. Mais, ca a deja ete fait, oui. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFTO70kEyQo

Moi, j'avais et j'ai encore mon vieux joystick Microsoft Sidewinder de quand j'etais petit pour ce genre de jeux.  ::wub::

----------


## NFafa

Mais mais mais ... ? C'est le topic des nostalgiques du pad ou celui de l'event du backlog ? 

Je recentre vite fait le débat avec un jeu en plus "terminé" : Pillars of Eternity - acte 1


Je n'entamerais pas le suivant et dernier de ma liste : Amnesia : the dark descent. J'ai essayé très rapidement mais je n'ai pas accroché. Et puis je n'ai pas envie d'avoir peur  ::unsure::

----------


## jopopoe

Oalalalah je viens de finir Life is Strange 

Spoiler Alert! 


et comment le dernier épisode est mauvaiiiiiiiiiiis





Spoiler Alert! 


C'est tellement mal écrit que tout l'attachement que je portais à l'histoire et à ses protagonistes a progressivement disparu et que je me suis retrouvé presque totalement détache du jeu lorsque le choix final m'a été craché au visage...



J'essaierai de faire une critique plus constructive demain, là je suis colère.

Mais je vais pas laisser tomber mon équipe pour autant, je lance *The Nomad Soul* dans la foulée !

----------


## madgic

44 jeux terminés des 2 côtés  :Vibre:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Il va donc falloir mettre à jour le titre du topic  ::siffle::

----------


## Orkestra

J'étais si près de faire passer l'équipe deux en tête et puis non, je n'arrive pas à finir *Sethian*.

C'était une curiosité, un genre de simulation de Arrival/Premier Contact : sur une planète (Sethian) qui fut habitée un jour mais qui ne l'est plus, on cherche à déchiffrer le langage de ceux qui l'ont peuplée en discutant en Sethianais avec un ordinateur. Outre les symboles parfois durs à différencier et qui rendent parfois la tâche d'écrire un peu difficile, il faudra se faire à la grammaire particulière de cette langue extraterrestre... Pas si facile mais heureusement on avec nous un petit carnet qui nous guide et nous aiguille en se remplissant au fur et à mesure de nos discussions avec l'ordinateur. 

Passé un moment, on débloque un dictionnaire bien pratique mais le carnet cesse de se remplir (j'ai vu sur les groupes de discussion steam que c'était arrivé à un autre joueur mais plus tôt dans la partie, j'imagine que c'est un bug du coup) et ça devient difficile de progresser. J'ai fini par aller voir un walkthrough mais même en suivant scrupuleusement le guide je me retrouve bloqué (l'ordinateur me répond qu'il ne comprend pas ce que je dis)... À une question de la fin... ! J'ai même recommencé une partie à zéro pour suivre le guide de A à Z et le problème demeure. Bref, un bug frustrant !

J'ai quand même apprécié le petit temps que j'y aurais consacré, dommage que ça se termine sur cette fausse note... 



Merci encore une fois à Acdctabs pour la liste qu'il m'a concocté pour cet event, et merci encore une fois pour ce gift de Sethian !  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Un bug qui bloque juste avant la fin, moi je dis que ça mérite qu'on te valide le jeu quand même, encore plus si tu l'as fait une deuxième fois  ::o:

----------


## Paradox

> Mais mais mais ... ? C'est le topic des nostalgiques du pad ou celui de l'event du backlog ?


C'est pas incompatible.  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

(contrairement au pad en question)

----------


## La Chouette

> Il va donc falloir mettre à jour le titre du topic


Lors d'un ex-aequo, l'équipe de l'OP gagne, c'est dans les règles  ::trollface::

----------


## acdctabs

> Un bug qui bloque juste avant la fin, moi je dis que ça mérite qu'on te valide le jeu quand même, encore plus si tu l'as fait une deuxième fois


ça dépend dans quelle équipe il est.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ben dans la mienne of course  ::P:

----------


## jopopoe

Comme promis, une petite critique de *Life is Strange* :

Life is Strange c’est l’histoire d’un jeu qui n’avait pas l’air d’avoir grand-chose pour me plaire, mais qui a su faire opérer son charme grâce à son excellente écriture. Puis tout ça est parti à la poubelle à cause du dernier épisode, mal écrit et illogique, qui réussira l’exploit de défaire en deux heures tout ce qu’avaient construit les quatre premiers épisodes.

En effet, au premier abord, le côté « fiction pour adolescents » ne me vendait pas du rêve. La lecture du journal intime en début de partie était rasoir, les premières scénettes étaient une accumulation absolument hallucinante de clichés vus et revus sur les écoles américaines, mais bon j’allais pas baisser les bras si tôt (même si le FOV a bien tenté de m’achever) ! Mais rapidement les premiers éléments de nature à titiller la curiosité surviennent, et c’est suffisamment bien écrit pour me donner envie de progresser. 

Le gameplay lent m’ennuie bien un peu et me donne pas vraiment envie d'explorer (d’autant plus que j’aime bien jouer RP et qu’il n’y avait aucune justification scénaristique à fouiner partout), du coup je me laisse guider par les rails du scénario, et je finis par bien apprécier le premier épisode, qui se termine intelligemment sur une note très intrigante.

Puis je progresse d’épisode en épisode, de plus en plus happé par l’histoire et séduit par la qualité d’écriture du jeu. Le format épisodique me gave un peu avec son découpage un peu artificiel, il y a un peu trop de chansonnettes mièvres à mon goût, mais je m’attache à Max et à Chloé et je suis totalement happé par l’histoire. Il y a un côté franchement épique à cette aventure hors norme, et je me prends à espérer un final dantesque pour venir brillamment couronner tout ça.

La révélation finale du quatrième épisode m’ayant mis l’eau à la bouche, je commence le cinquième épisode avec la furieuse d’en découdre !



Spoiler Alert! 




Mais l’histoire se met à faire le yo-yo entre les temporalités alternatives de la manière la plus maladroite qui soit, en faisant progresser l’histoire puis en la détricotant brutalement, ce qui commence à me détacher de l’histoire en m’empêchant de croire ce que je vois ; et en envoyant le dangereux message que quoi qu’il advienne à l’écran, il ne faut pas y accorder trop d’importance car le scénariste peut décider brutalement de tout mettre à la poubelle. On raconte un truc, puis on twiste dans un sens, puis on dé-twiste, puis on raconte autre chose… Stop à la fin, y’a plus aucune immersion possible là !

Et pour faire suite à ce gloubi-boulga narratif, alors que l’héroïne a l’air d’avoir rejoint un point tangible de l’histoire, et qu’on espère pouvoir s’ancrer à quelque chose, on est propulsé dans une séquence onirique sans queue ni tête, pénible à jouer et bourrée d’auto flagellation caricaturale. Et là on est tellement perdu que le jeu perd tout intérêt. Cette séquence longue et laborieuse me passe en mode « vite vite la fin, j’en ai marre », et lorsqu’elle se termine le jeu décide de me cracher à la gueule le dernier choix du jeu.

Un choix caricatural et bidon, mal amené, mal justifié, qui est la conclusion ultime de la logique « Peste ou Choléra ? » qu’on sentait un peu dans certains choix précédents proposés par le jeu. Alors certes, les scénaristes ont choisi de prouver que le choix est justifié par l’épilogue à posteriori, mais, au moment de faire ce choix, absolument rien ne prouve que laisser mourir Chloé va améliorer quoi que ce soit… Pourquoi cela aiderait-il à faire arrêter Jefferson (d’ailleurs n’aurait-il pas du fuir à la seconde où il apprend que Nathan a été arrêté ?) ? Pourquoi souhaiter un si triste avenir à Nathan (il est clairement malade et a besoin d’aide médicale, pas de finir en prison) ? Et surtout, pourquoi prendre le risque de tuer Chloé alors qu’on n’a aucune certitude que cela stoppera la tempête ? Certes on se rend bien compte que c’est le choix que les scénaristes attendent de nous, mais si on joue RP on n’a aucune preuve de cela…





Une histoire prenante qui fait passer le gameplay moyen au second plan, mais qui a le mauvais goût de se prendre royalement les pieds dans le tapis lorsque vient pour elle le moment de se conclure.


13/20


Oh et j'ai fait une heure de *The Nomad Soul*. C'est bizarre mais c'est sympa. A voir...

----------


## jopopoe

Waouh c'est aride * The Nomad Soul*. Presque 4 heures de jeu et j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir avancé des masses...

Mais j'ai peur que me débloquer à coup de walkthrough me gâche totalement le jeu. Donc je vais persévérer.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Il faut que au moins quelq'un finisse un jeu bientôt  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je crois que c'est mort pour moi, j'ai pas accroché plus que ça à Batman ou en tout cas pas suffisamment pour me motiver à me faire les 10h restantes ce week end  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

> Il faut que au moins quelq'un finisse un jeu bientôt


J'ai presque fini Max Payne 3.

----------


## machiavel24

> Il faut que au moins quelq'un finisse un jeu bientôt


J'ai fini The Banner Saga 3, mais ça ne compte pas  ::cry:: .

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai presque fini Max Payne 3.


Ah super ! Gogo equipe 1  ::lol:: 




> J'ai fini The Banner Saga 3, mais ça ne compte pas .


Tu ne penses pas a ton equipe, je comprends  ::cry::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Je vais faire le nécessaire pour finir Pid ce weekend.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Bon mon message a été assez motivant finalement  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

5e jeu (enfin) fini : Ruiner.



J'avoue ne pas trop savoir quoi en penser. Un gameplay tres nerveux, mais dont on peut trouver les mecaniques de jeu vraiment utiles pour ne pas perdre en boucle qu'assez tard, ce qui rend l'experience (tres) frustrante. J'ai decouvert le cote overkill du dash que vers la fin et d'un seul coup, le jeu m'a paru beaucoup plus simple alors que je l'avais commence bien avant.

Une bande-son sympathique avec une direction artistique bien type et realisee qui m'a bien parle, mais l'histoire etait tellement passable que je ne sais pas trop quoi en retirer non plus.

Il est fort possible que j'y revienne mais pas avant un moment, je suis un peu traumatise par certains passages...  ::sad:: 

Et du coup, je recommenderais ce jeu mais... je ne sais pas a qui ni comment.

Ca se sent que ca m'a laisse perplexe ou pas ?

----------


## Kaede

> Ah super ! Gogo equipe 1


Fini Max Payne 3. Mes jeux sont tous validés, j'ai tout fini !  :B):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Fini Max Payne 3. Mes jeux sont tous validés, j'ai tout fini !


Bravo ! #team6jeux  :Cigare:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour moi ce sera 4. Pendant cette journée sans forum CPC, je me suis employé à terminer un run sur *This War of Mine*. Une belle aventure, je ne suis pas sûr d'y revenir tout de suite mais je le garde dans un coin du disque dur pour essayer un autre style de jeu à l'occasion (j'ai sauvé tout le monde sans vol ni violence).

Mon retour sur le site :




> Les Sims en temps de guerre, version réaliste pas marrante (enfin, je suppose, je n'ai jamais joué aux Sims). Le propos sur la souffrance des populations civiles sonne juste, servi par une belle écriture et une direction artistique irréprochable. Le jeu propose suffisamment de contenu et de diversité d'approches pour envisager plusieurs runs, mais souffre à mon avis d'une boucle de gameplay un peu trop répétitive au fil des jours. Un excellent titre malgré ce bémol.

----------


## madgic

Plus que 2 heures avant la fin  :;): 

Et n"oubliez pas :



Sinon plus de la moitié des jeux ont étés finis, avec 91 jeux sur les 180 au total et 2 personnes ont finis leurs 6 jeux : Biscuitkzh et Kaede.

Ah j'allais oublié, l'équipe 1 à repris la tête  :Cigare:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Kaede est pour l'instant le seul a avoir fini ses 6 jeux.


Biscuitkzh a fini les 6 *la première*.  ::siffle:: 

Il faut dire qu'elle avait une sélection exceptionnelle.  ::lol::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> et Kaede est pour l'instant le seul a avoir fini ses 6 jeux.


... merci pour votre considération...  ::(:

----------


## madgic

> ... merci pour votre considération...


Désolé, je pensais avori pourtant bien regardé ::|:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bravo ! #teamnolife


ftfy

----------


## Supergounou

> Il faut dire qu'elle avait une sélection exceptionnelle.


T'es battu, j'en suis à 12 jeux proposés finis  :Cigare:   ::ninja:: 

Bravo à tous les candidats en tous cas, même à ceux qui n'ont fini aucun jeu (mais qui ont essayé). 

Et désolé de ne pas avoir fait plus honneur à ta liste Akodo, ça a été des "vacances" trop compliquées pour moi.

----------


## ajcrou

Personnellement, j'ai essayé avec Wolfenstein II. Mise à part le côté délire grotesque digne d'un nanar, la voix du doubleur française de Bruce Willis.... Déjà qu'à la base, je ne suis vraiment pas fan des délires types Luft46, mais désolé là c'est trop.

J'ai essayé de tenir pendant 4 heures, mais c'est trop je craque maintenant.

Sinon, pas eu le temps d'essayer Dead Rising 2.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Désolé, je pensais avori pourtant bien regardé


Ne t'inquiète pas, je te pardonne. (si je vais gagner le jeu du Battle Event  ::trollface:: )




> ftfy


C'est triste parce que c'est vrai  ::'(:

----------


## Paradox

Et comme prevu, c'est la team 1 qui va gagner !  ::ninja::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Je laisse tomber *Pid*. L'ennui et le gameplay mou du genou auront eu raison de moi.

On dirait que les devs n'ont pas su doser leur jeu. Ce n'est ni un jeu de plateforme, ni un jeu de puzzle ; et ces deux phases sont à mon goût bien trop ratées.

Pour le côté plateforme les déplacements lents du personnage et la gravité plus faible que dans les jeux habituels rendent tout mouvement pénible à réaliser. Et comme on est parfois poursuivi par des trucs rapides voire à tête chercheuse c'est au petit bonheur la chance qu'on passe certaines zones.

Et pour les puzzles, bah, ils ne sont jamais bien compliqués et malgré l'apport de nouvelles mécaniques on a un peu l'impression de toujours faire la même chose. Et pas plus de deux concepts en même temps par zone, sinon on pourrait ne pas savoir comment passer à la suivante... n'est pas Portal qui veut (le rayon à poser sur les murs m'y fait fortement penser).

Je m'arrête ainsi pas très loin de la fin (de ce que j'ai pu en voir sur un walkthrough) car il me devient pénible de progresser tant l'ennui est là et je suis lassé des quelques zones qui demandent un timing serré pour lesquelles les mouvements lents combinés au pouvoir de base (les rayons de lumières) dont le placement est imprécis rendent leur résolution frustrante.

Tant pis. Je reste satisfait d'avoir participé à cet event  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bravo à l'équipe 2 ! Pour sa participation  ::trollface::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

On est loin de la victoire écrasante. On peut presque dire qu'on a tous gagné  ::ninja::

----------


## Chiff

Elle commence bien cette journée.

L'équipe 1 a gagné et j'ai gagné le concours de Madgicsysteme  ::ninja::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

:clap clap:

----------


## Orkestra

> Elle commence bien cette journée.
> 
> L'équipe 1 a gagné et j'ai gagné le concours de Madgicsysteme


 :Cell:   :Cell:   :Cell: 

Je rappelle que je me suis vu attribuer un jeu impossible à finir (cf page précédente), chose dont je me suis rendu compte dans le _money time_ alors que les deux équipes étaient à égalité.
Cette tricherie décomplexée a manifestement servi à déprimer l'équipe 2 qui s'est démobilisée dans les derniers jours de l'event pendant que l'équipe 1 profitait de cet ignoble coup fourré pour prendre définitivement la tête d'un event d'ailleurs sacrifié, il faut bien le dire, sur l'autel du test "deux mois, six jeux", une réforme passée au burin du 49.3 malgré les débats farouches qui avaient accompagné cette décision. 
Or il s'agit maintenant de se demander "à qui profite le crime ?" de cette hérésie passée discrètement pendant l'été usant ainsi des plus vils artifices d'une politique à deux vitesses ! La réponse est sans appel : à l'équipe 1, tout simplement.

Malheureusement, l'impeachment de Donald Madgicsystrump ne semble pas à l'ordre du jour tant ses mensonges éhontés auront su lui acquérir un soutien populaire ridicule (je parle bien entendu de l'équipe 1) mais sachez que nous n'acceptons pas ce résultat et que nous nous battrons jusqu'à l'organisation d'un nouvel event encadré par un panel d'observateurs internationaux neutres qui sauront garantir l'équité d'une compétition qui mérite mieux que la mascarade dont elle fut l'objet cet été !

----------


## Paradox

> On est loin de la victoire écrasante. On peut presque dire qu'on a tous gagné


"C'est la maitresse qui l'a dit"  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je rappelle que je me suis vu attribuer un jeu impossible à finir (cf page précédente), chose dont je me suis rendu compte dans le _money time_ alors que les deux équipes étaient à égalité.
> Cette tricherie décomplexée a manifestement servi à déprimer l'équipe 2 qui s'est démobilisée dans les derniers jours de l'event pendant que l'équipe 1 profitait de cet ignoble coup fourré pour prendre définitivement la tête d'un event d'ailleurs sacrifié, il faut bien le dire, sur l'autel du test "deux mois, six jeux", une réforme passée au burin du 49.3 malgré les débats farouches qui avaient accompagné cette décision. 
> Or il s'agit maintenant de se demander "à qui profite le crime ?" de cette hérésie passée discrètement pendant l'été usant ainsi des plus vils artifices d'une politique à deux vitesses ! La réponse est sans appel : à l'équipe 1, tout simplement.
> 
> Malheureusement, l'impeachment de Donald Madgicsystrump ne semble pas à l'ordre du jour tant ses mensonges éhontés auront su lui acquérir un soutien populaire ridicule (je parle bien entendu de l'équipe 1) mais sachez que nous n'acceptons pas ce résultat et que nous nous battrons jusqu'à l'organisation d'un nouvel event encadré par un panel d'observateurs internationaux neutres qui sauront garantir l'équité d'une compétition qui mérite mieux que la mascarade dont elle fut l'objet cet été ! 
> 
> https://i.giphy.com/media/3o6ZtePsqpjpew9Kzm/200_d.gif


Pas trop vite en besogne, petit scarabe. Tu veux qu'on regarde la duree de vie des jeux que j'avais pour comparer ?  ::ninja:: 

Et tu as de la chance, je me sentais pas de finir ma partie de UFO: Extraterrestrials Gold.

Tu veux mettre la Miss FrankyMickey a la place de Madgic parce qu'elle a gagne du prestige avec son election ?  ::siffle::

----------


## La Chouette

> On est loin de la victoire écrasante. On peut presque dire qu'on a tous gagné


Si si, et même que c'est le titre qui le dit.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

::cry::  Je te pensais impartial.




> pavé


Ouais ! C'est totalement ça ! Il y en a marre ! Aux armes !

----------


## madgic

:Cigare: 




> L'équipe 1 a gagné et j'ai gagné le concours de Madgicsysteme


Je ferais ça ce soir  :;): 

Sinon je propose de laisser un peu de temps entre le prochain. Pourquoi pas novembre ? Durée un mois, 5 jeux, sans équipes.

----------


## Franky Mikey

En novembre, ça me va bien. Une sorte de cure détox avant les soldes de Noël.  :Bave: 
Ou plutôt, pour éponger l'excédent de backlog des inévitables soldes Halloween.  :Death:

----------


## doggy d

> Je ferais ça ce soir 
> 
> Sinon je propose de laisser un peu de temps entre le prochain. Pourquoi pas novembre ? Durée un mois, 5 jeux, sans équipes.


Moi ça me va, le calendrier de septembre/octobre est déjà très chargé...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En novembre, ça me va bien. Une sorte de cure détox avant les soldes de Noël. 
> Ou plutôt, pour éponger l'excédent de backlog des inévitables soldes Halloween.


c'est clair! j'appellerais même ça une piqûre de vaccin "soldes de noël"

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Novembre ? Tu veux laisser passer la Toussaint nonmésavapa ?  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Sinon je propose de laisser un peu de temps entre le prochain. Pourquoi pas novembre ? Durée un mois, 5 jeux, sans équipes.


mi-octobre mi-novembre pour les vacances de toussaint ?

----------


## Akodo

> Et désolé de ne pas avoir fait plus honneur à ta liste Akodo, ça a été des "vacances" trop compliquées pour moi.


Je te comprends, j'ai quasiment pas touché mon PC de tout l'été, juste assez pour finir Hellblade et tripoter un peu GTA5... 
Finalement ma femme a plus joué que moi, et elle squatte Isaac.  :^_^:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je te comprends, j'ai quasiment pas touché GTA5 de tout l'été, juste assez pour finir Hellblade et tripoter un peu ma femme... 
> Finalement Isaac a plus joué que moi, et elle squatte mon PC.


 ::wacko::

----------


## AttilaLeHein

J'ai essayé de finir Serious Sam pour hier, mais j'étais trop crevé, j'ai bossé comme un dingue depuis que je suis rentré de vacances et je n'ai put atteindre le boss de fin qu'hier à minuit et demi, soit trop tard pour valider le jeu même si je l'avais finit.  :Emo:

----------


## acdctabs

Mais non c'est pas trop tard. Enfin d'habitude ça passe.

----------


## Tigri

Moi aussi, hier j'ai réussi à finir Furi. Je l'avais commencé genre 5 jours avant la fin en me disant que ça allait le faire à temps... Mais c'est démoniaque ce jeu  :Boom:  Quand j'ai mis 30 minutes à battre le Gardien du tuto je me suis dit WTF ! Super frustrant, mais y avait longtemps que j'avais pas ressenti ce plaisir d'enfin buter un boss après 1 heure à l'analyser !

----------


## Nono

Merci pour cet event.

Il va falloir que je regonfle mon backlog si je veux avoir des trucs intéressants à faire pour le prochain  ::):

----------


## Kaede

+1

Merci à Supergounou pour sa sélection avec des objectifs atteignables et de bons jeux. Quelques très bonnes surprises, Lara Croft Go et Guacamelee! notamment.

----------


## RomTaka

> Il va falloir que je regonfle mon backlog si je veux avoir des trucs intéressants à faire pour le prochain


Heureux homme.
Si vraiment, je t'invite à faire un tour chez les canards généreux : tu verras que ton backlog va grossir comme par enchantement marabouteux.

----------


## sebarnolds

Mi-octobre ou novembre, ça me semble bien. Ca me laisse un peu de temps pour avancer sur des titres qui m'intéressent.

----------


## Cannes

J'ai rien pu faire pour cet évent je m'en excuse,,

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Bon bah voilà, j'ai finit *Serious Sam : The First Encounter*. Avec 24h de retard.  ::ninja:: 

Verdict : AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!

----------


## jopopoe

Ben je viens de finir mon sixième jeu avec 24h de retard aussi, désolé pour mon équipe  ::cry:: 

*The Nomad Soul*, un jeu d'énigmes/exploration sympa avec des phases FPS/jeu de combat atrocement nulles. Un petit 12/20 je pense.

En tout cas je suis très satisfait de la sélection qui m'a été proposée, parce que si je n'ai pas adoré tous les jeux ils m'ont par contre tous intéressé !

Je suis aussi partant pour novembre, ça nous laisse deux mois pour faire des jeux de notre choix  ::):

----------


## darkvador

> Ben je viens de finir mon sixième jeu avec 24h de retard aussi, désolé pour mon équipe 
> 
> *The Nomad Soul*, un jeu d'énigmes/exploration sympa avec des phases FPS/jeu de combat atrocement nulles. Un petit 12/20 je pense.
> 
> En tout cas je suis très satisfait de la sélection qui m'a été proposée, parce que si je n'ai pas adoré tous les jeux ils m'ont par contre tous intéressé !
> 
> Je suis aussi partant pour novembre, ça nous laisse deux mois pour faire des jeux de notre choix


C'est dommage que tu le finisse juste un petit peu trop tard pour l'event mais bravo quand même (je n'ai jamais réussi à battre le boss de fin personnellement  ::unsure:: ).

Je suis content que tu soit satisfait de ta liste, j'avais un peu peur quand je voyais tes notes que tu ne soit déçu.

Pour ma part j'avance dans *Styx : master of shadows* qui est pour l'instant bien sympa. Je n'aurai fini que 3 jeux mais je suis très satisfait de ma liste et de mon event.

Vivement novembre

----------


## sebarnolds

> C'est dommage que tu le finisse juste un petit peu trop tard pour l'event mais bravo quand même (je n'ai jamais réussi à battre le boss de fin personnellement ).
> 
> Je suis content que tu soit satisfait de ta liste, j'avais un peu peur quand je voyais tes notes que tu ne soit déçu.
> 
> Pour ma part j'avance dans *Styx : master of shadows* qui est pour l'instant bien sympa. Je n'aurai fini que 3 jeux mais je suis très satisfait de ma liste et de mon event.
> 
> Vivement novembre


C'est clair, c'était une saloperie ce boss de fin. Je l'avais buté 5 ans plus tard, en trichant je pense. Perso, j'aimais bien les phases de combat, mais la partie FPS était un peu loupée.

----------


## Paradox

> Bon bah voilà, j'ai finit *Serious Sam : The First Encounter*. Avec 24h de retard. 
> 
> Verdict : AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!


Tres bon resume, rien a redire.  ::happy2::

----------


## banditbandit

> Merci pour cet event.
> 
> Il va falloir que je regonfle mon backlog si je veux avoir des trucs intéressants à faire pour le prochain


Attention tu te Trierweilises.




> Tres bon resume, rien a redire.


Ah ah ! j'allais la faire, d'ailleurs c'est aussi celui du second.  :^_^:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

3 ou 4 canards de l'équipe 2 qui terminent 24h trop tard  ::O: 

C'pas d'chatte  ::|:

----------


## jopopoe

Arf j'ai tenté de finir dans les temps, mais à trop grosse dose *The Nomad Soul* ça devient très vite crispant  ::wacko:: 

Pour ce qui est du boss de fin, ça faisait un moment que j'avais passé le jeu en facile donc il ne m'a fallu "que" une trentaine de minutes pour y arriver !

Mais pour l'event en équipe de l'année prochaine (oui oui, il faut voir loin  ::trollface::  ) j'essaierai de me rattraper !

@ darkvador : Ouais je note un peu sévère, mais c'est pas parce qu'un jeu a une note moyenne que je regrette d'y avoir joué. Par exemple Life Is Strange j'ai beaucoup apprécié pendant 4 épisodes à peu prêt, puis j'ai été très très déçu, du coup la note est bof mais je suis content quand même de l'avoir fait. L'intérêt des events pour moi c'est aussi de sortir de ma zone de confort et de tester des trucs différents !

----------


## Chiff

Merci à Madgicsysteme pour *Yakuza 0*  ::ninja::

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini *Styx Master of Shadows*.

C'était bien le scénario était sympa , le gameplay pas mal du tout. On refait les mêmes niveau en sens inverse ce qui aurait pu être pénible mais finalement c'est bien amené et cela passe bien. C’est même sympa de se dire , tiens j'étais passé par là finalement en faisant comme cela c'est beaucoup mieux.

Bon maintenant c'est reparti pour Shadows of Mordor, je n'arrive pas à avancer avec tous les events  ::): 

Vivement le prochain quand même

----------


## Flad

Moi j'ai fini Dishonored, hors event, c'était bien.
Chaos faible.
Maintenant je vais faire un rush sale.

----------


## Flad

Up.
Une date pour le prochain event ?
Une thématique Halloween ?

----------


## madgic

> Up.
> Une date pour le prochain event ?
> Une thématique Halloween ?


Ouai, faut que je lance les inscriptions. Ca sera fait d'ici demain soir.

Pour l'event, le thème d'Halloween est pas mal. 

Je propose du 1er novembre au 2 décembre (pour laisser le week-end). 5 jeux, pas d'équipes.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> pas d'équipes.


Je représenterai quand même fièrement la #teamFranky.  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Et voilà, inscription jusqu'au 31 octobre  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et voilà, inscription jusqu'au 31 octobre


 ::w00t:: 

 ::lol:: 

Prem's.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Prem's.


Bravo  ::ninja:: 

Inscrit aussi, on verra si je suis apte à jouer.

Merci madgic  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

Inscrit aussi, en espérant ne pas revivre le traumatisme d'un équivalent de Seasons after Fall, je refais encore des cauchemars en y pensant.  ::'(: 

Même si honnêtement, le thème d'Halloween ne me dit pas grand chose..., je ne sais même pas si j'ai des jeux en rapports.

----------


## Flad

::wub::

----------


## madgic

Le thème d'Halloween c'est à prendre au sens large : horreur, mort, squelette...

Après faut demandé à Flad , c'est lui qui a trouvé le thème  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> Après faut demandé à Flad


La mort de la grammaire ?  ::ninja:: 

Et Halloween c'est une fête de merde ! #antihalloween #Fladadesgoutsdechiotte

----------


## Flad

> La mort de la grammaire ? 
> 
> Et Halloween c'est une fête de merde ! #antihalloween #Fladadesgoutsdechiotte


Oh oui vas y encore encore  ::wub:: 
Oh que c'est bon !

----------


## machiavel24

Inscrit et google doc à jour normalement.

----------


## Forseti

Dés que mon compte est validé je m'inscrit. J'ai de quoi faire dans le genre d’après les tags Steam... Doom, Amnesia, Oxenfree, XCOM, Event[0], Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair..

----------


## Flad

BLAEO à jour aussi.
Parfois y a des jeux avec un peu d'heure dessus mais c'est soit : 
- du idle master ;
ou
- des jeux que j'ai commencé il a y fort longtemps et que je reprendrai de 0 s'ils sont choisis.

----------


## Paradox

> Dés que mon compte est validé je m'inscrit. J'ai de quoi faire dans le genre d’après les tags Steam... Doom, Amnesia, Oxenfree, XCOM, Event[0], Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair..


Y'a le tag Halloween-like sur XCOM et Event[0] ?  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

C'est marrant, il y en a qui pensent qu'ils sauront gérer à la fois cet event et le KLJV en même temps...
Ou alors ils ont déjà abandonné dans leur tête  ::trollface::

----------


## Paradox

> C'est marrant, il y en a qui pensent qu'ils sauront gérer à la fois cet event et le KLJV en même temps...
> Ou alors ils ont déjà abandonné dans leur tête


Le pouvoir du chomage, des medicaments et entretiens d'embauche.  :B):

----------


## Forseti

> Y'a le tag Halloween-like sur XCOM et Event[0] ?


Y'a le tag "Horror" dessus.

----------


## madgic

Il y a tout les jeux cyberpunk aussi car ça se passe la nuit  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Y'a le tag "Horror" dessus.


Tous les jeux du KLJV peuvent donc y figurer.  ::ninja:: 

N'empeche, "horror" pour XCOM et Event[0], je pense que les joueurs ayant mis ca etaient ivres.

----------


## Ruvon

Heu, vous découvrez aujourd'hui que les tags Steam n'ont aucun intérêt ni cohérence ?

----------


## Paradox

> Heu, vous découvrez aujourd'hui que les tags Steam n'ont aucun intérêt ni cohérence ?


Nope.

Meme si ca depend lesquels ou sur quels titres.

----------


## Kulfy

Je rempile également, BLAEO est à jour.
Même si en ayant commencé Nier Automata ce week-end, ça m'étonnerait que mes performances soient incroyables cette fois encore.

Au fait Madgic, le code du site est dispo quelque part en ligne ? J'aurais bien mis le nez dans l'algo de répartition des 'duos', pour te proposer quelque chose.

----------


## Paradox

> Au fait Madgic, le code du site est dispo quelque part en ligne ? J'aurais bien mis le nez dans l'algo de répartition des 'duos', pour te proposer quelque chose.


Je serais interesse par tes suggestions, meme si je n'ai rien a voir avec la creation du site.

----------


## sebarnolds

Inscrit  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

J'aurais bien aimé attribuer un 'score' (invisible sur le site) à chaque participant, moyenné sur l'ensemble des events. 
Un nouveau participant commencerait avec un score de 50%.
Si tu as participé à un seul event et bouclé 5/5, tu es à 100%, si tu en as fait deux, et bouclé 4/5 et 2/5, tu es à 60%.
J'utiliserais ce score comme un coefficient pour que le tirage ne soit plus complètement aléatoire, mais que les probabilités soient un petit peu plus élevées de tomber sur quelqu'un qui a un score similaire au tien.

Je pensais également faire en sorte que ce soit moins probable de retomber sur quelqu'un que tu as déjà tiré sur un précédent event (je ne sais pas si c'est encore arrivé ?).

L'idée, c'est que si tu arrives régulièrement à terminer tes jeux, tu tombes plus facilement sur quelqu'un qui va finir les jeux que tu vas choisir pour lui.
Après, c'est une histoire de pondération, le but n'est surtout pas de faire tomber ensemble les deux mêmes personnes à chaque fois car elles sont les seules à 100% !
Je vois ça comme une petite récompense supplémentaire lorsque tu parviens à terminer tous tes jeux ; je trouve ça plus motivant de trifouiller dans la liste de jeux de quelqu'un pour y trouver quelque chose d'intéressant si je me dis qu'il va y jouer derrière  ::):

----------


## madgic

> Je rempile également, BLAEO est à jour.
> Même si en ayant commencé Nier Automata ce week-end, ça m'étonnerait que mes performances soient incroyables cette fois encore.
> 
> Au fait Madgic, le code du site est dispo quelque part en ligne ? J'aurais bien mis le nez dans l'algo de répartition des 'duos', pour te proposer quelque chose.


Pas publiquement, non mais je peux te donner accès au ripo gitlab si tu veux.

Sinon voilà le code pour la répartition des duos :



En gros j'ai la liste de groupes. Je récupère les id des personnes des groupes et je les met dans deux tableaux. Je mélange le deuxième tableau et je vérifie que pour la même case dans les deux tableaux il n'y ai pas le même id. Si il y a des doublons alors je remélange et sinon je met les id de ceux qui choisissent dans les groupes.

Tu veux faire comment toi ?

edit : ok pourquoi pas mais j'aime bien le côté aléatoire. Parce qu'il y a plein d'éléments qui détermine que l'on va finir plus ou moins de jeux : le temps, les jeux qui nous a été attribué, si on les aime ou non, le temps qu'ils prennent... Entre quelqu'un qui a 3 ou 4 jeux de deux heures et quelqu'un qui a 3 ou 4 jeux de 10 heures, c'est plus ou moins difficile de finir tout ses jeux. Et quelqu'un qui ai "doué" pour choisir des jeux n'est pas forcément celui qui est doué pour finir ses jeux et inversement.

----------


## La Chouette

Autant faire en sorte de ne pas toujours tomber sur le même binôme, ça me va, parce que ça permet de diversifier les goûts, donc les recommandations, autant bidouiller ça selon le nombre de jeux finis, je trouve que c'est une mauvaise idée car, comme le dit madgic, il y a plein de facteurs qui font que l'on finira ou non ses jeux.

----------


## Kulfy

> ok pourquoi pas mais j'aime bien le côté aléatoire. Parce qu'il y a plein d'éléments qui détermine que l'on va finir plus ou moins de jeux : le temps, les jeux qui nous a été attribué, si on les aime ou non, le temps qu'ils prennent... Entre quelqu'un qui a 3 ou 4 jeux de deux heures et quelqu'un qui a 3 ou 4 jeux de 10 heures, c'est plus ou moins difficile de finir tout ses jeux. Et quelqu'un qui ai "doué" pour choisir des jeux n'est pas forcément celui qui est doué pour finir ses jeux et inversement.


Tu dis ça car tu n'as terminé qu'un jeu au dernier event  ::trollface:: 

Mais j'entends vos arguments. 
Je veux bien l'accès au répo oui si ça ne te dérange pas, déjà fait des projets web, mais jamais en php, ça me mettra le pied à l'étrier.
Si je m'en sors (les précédents binomes sont stockés dans une base de données quelque part j'imagine ?), je te ferai une pull-request pour éviter de retomber sur la même personne.
Libre à toi de l'accepter après !

----------


## Hilikkus

Je m'inscris à l'event dès que mon compte est validé sur le site du backlog ! (cher admin, si tu m'entends...)

----------


## acdctabs

Le but à la bse c'est finir 1 jeu. Commencer à mettre un score aux joueurs ça devient un peu n'importe quoi. Enfin si, tu peux mettre un score négatif à ceux qui en finissent aucun, mais généralement ils ne s'inscrivent qu'une fois.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bon je vais m'inscrire à celui-ci même si le thème ne m'enchante pas des masses et que je risque de pas avoir beaucoup de temps en dehors de TESO et Forza 4... ON va dire que mon objectif est de finir un jeu !

----------


## La Chouette

> Je m'inscris à l'event dès que mon compte est validé sur le site du backlog ! (cher admin, si tu m'entends...)


https://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...search?page=46

T'as bien fait ta demande ici ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> https://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...search?page=46
> 
> T'as bien fait ta demande ici ?


Euh, il parle du site de madgic non ? Ça n'a jamais été obligatoire de s'inscrire sur BLAEO.  ::siffle::

----------


## La Chouette

> Euh, il parle du site de madgic non ? Ça n'a jamais été obligatoire de s'inscrire sur BLAEO.


Il me semblait qu'Hilikkus avait déjà participé à des events du backlog... peut-être pas depuis la création du site, alors ? Je ne peux pas vérifier puisque le site en question m'affiche une belle database error.

----------


## Ruvon

> Il me semblait qu'Hilikkus avait déjà participé à des events du backlog... peut-être pas depuis la création du site, alors ? Je ne peux pas vérifier puisque le site en question m'affiche une belle database error.


C'est sûrement madgic qui a revendu le site à Webedia  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

Le fourbe. Va donc falloir que je ressorte la Google Sheet  ::sad::

----------


## parpaingue

> Je m'inscris à l'event dès que mon compte est validé sur le site du backlog ! (cher admin, si tu m'entends...)


Oué, tout pareil, il est temps de balayer un peu ce backlog.

----------


## madgic

> Il me semblait qu'Hilikkus avait déjà participé à des events du backlog... peut-être pas depuis la création du site, alors ? Je ne peux pas vérifier puisque le site en question m'affiche une belle database error.


 ::o:   ::(:   ::|: 

J'arrive pas à accéder au phpmyadmin non plus sur ovh... 

On va attendre un peu, ça va surement se débloquer tout seul. 



Peut-être.



J'espère.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pour info hier ou avant hier j'avais essayé de lancer la recupération de password, ca m'a donné un paquet d'erreurs php apres avoir cliqué sur le lien dans l'email. 

Spoiler Alert! 


depuis j'ai retrouvé mon mot de passe, que je n'avais pas oublié mais qui apparement ne marchait pas depuis le smartphone, go figure



J'ai pense que c'etait temporaire mais si y'a tjs des problemes, ca peut venir de chez eux.

----------


## Paradox

> Pour info hier ou avant hier j'avais essayé de lancer la recupération de password, ca m'a donné un paquet d'erreurs php apres avoir cliqué sur le lien dans l'email. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> depuis j'ai retrouvé mon mot de passe, que je n'avais pas oublié mais qui apparement ne marchait pas depuis le smartphone, go figure
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai pense que c'etait temporaire mais si y'a tjs des problemes, ca peut venir de chez eux.


Idem pour moi, hier egalement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'arrive pas à accéder au phpmyadmin non plus sur ovh...


Et en ligne de commande ?

Sachant comme phpmyadmin est une usine a gaz...  ::unsure::

----------


## madgic

Ca remarche (pour l'instant)




> Et en ligne de commande ?


Non, via l'interface web. Sachant que c'est un serveur mutualisé donc c'est eux qui gère la db, c'est pas moi qui l'a installé.

----------


## Paradox

> Non, via l'interface web. Sachant que c'est un serveur mutualisé donc c'est eux qui gère la db, c'est pas moi qui l'a installé.


Du temps, ou j'avais des trucs tournant chez OVH, je pouvais demander un acces ssh et gerer la DB sans passer par phpmyadmin, meme si ce n'est pas "la norme". Ce n'est plus le cas ?

Du coup, le "non", c'etait que tu n'as pas d'acces ssh ?

----------


## Orkestra

Trop de jeux en cours en ce moment pour participer sérieusement mais je m'inscris tout de même, ça me donnera une excuse pour lire vos retours et je trouverai bien le temps de finir au moins ,l'un des jeux qui me sera attribué  ::):

----------


## madgic

> Du temps, ou j'avais des trucs tournant chez OVH, je pouvais demander un acces ssh et gerer la DB sans passer par phpmyadmin, meme si ce n'est pas "la norme". Ce n'est plus le cas ?
> 
> Du coup, le "non", c'etait que tu n'as pas d'acces ssh ?


J'a un accès ssh sur le ftp, ça j'en suis sûr. Et autrement je sais pas, jamais eu besoin. Là c'était pour testé si j'avais accès à la db.

Et d'ailleurs moi j'aime bien phpmyadmin. Par contre pgadmin pour le PostgreSQL  :Gerbe:

----------


## Hilikkus

> Il me semblait qu'Hilikkus avait déjà participé à des events du backlog... peut-être pas depuis la création du site, alors ?


J'ai en effet participé à quelques event Backlog par le passé, en octobre de l'année dernière et en février aussi. C'était avant l'arrivée du site de Madgic, je me souviens que tu avais dû tout gérer à base de tableur google  ::wacko:: 




> Je ne peux pas vérifier puisque le site en question m'affiche une belle database error.





> J'arrive pas à accéder au phpmyadmin non plus sur ovh... 
> 
> On va attendre un peu, ça va surement se débloquer tout seul. 
> 
> 
> 
> Peut-être.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah bah marde, j'ai tout cassé le site  ::(: 


Edit: Ouf, Orkestra aest venu à ma rescousse, c'est bon je suis inscrit !

----------


## darkvador

inscrit également.

Il faudrait penser à changer le titre honteux du topic  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> inscrit également.
> 
> Il faudrait penser à changer le titre honteux du topic


La fesse est toujours rouge ?  ::ninja::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Inscrit également.
J'ai mis ma liste de jeux à jour (Google Doc) dans mon profil sur le site de l'event.

----------


## NFafa

Inscrit aussi. 

il faut que je pense à remettre à jour mon google doc, mon backlog a encore grossi  :tired:  Dire que malgré 15 jours d'arrêt de travail, je n'ai pas encore réussi à terminer le Pillars of Eternity commencé lors du dernier event...

Pas fan du thème, mais qu'importe !

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Chacun ses problèmes ^^ Etant donné la tronche du mien ce sera probablement mon dernier event  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est imprudent de mettre à jour vos listes si tôt, avec les inévitables soldes d'Halloween qui arrivent.  ::siffle::

----------


## machiavel24

> C'est imprudent de mettre à jour vos listes si tôt, avec les inévitables soldes d'Halloween qui arrivent.


Pas d'achat prévu à part l'expansion pass de Blood Bowl II  ::P: .

Et je n'ai pas beaucoup de chances sur CPCgifts contrairement à certains  ::ninja:: .

----------


## maxtidus10

La période de Début Novembre à mi décembre c'est sans aucun doute la période la plus dense pour moi dans le taf, mais je m'inscris quand même. J'annonce par contre que je ne ferais qu'un seul jeu dans la liste que l'on me proposera  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'annonce par contre que je ne ferais qu'un seul jeu dans la liste que l'on me proposera


Ce qui est tout à fait l'esprit.  :;): 

Ce serait d'ailleurs bon de le rappeler en cette période d'inscriptions, à tous les nouveaux potentiels (voire les anciens) qui trouveraient le challenge intimidant : il s'agit d'une sélection de 4 *propositions* de jeux + 1 jeu bonus en rapport avec le thème proposé (pas les 5 donc, et ça reste optionnel si la personne n'a aucun jeu qui convient). Et le but est d'en finir *au moins un*. Que l'on s'amuse à en finir davantage ou non, c'est le choix de chacun mais il n'y a pas de points pour ça. Et pas non plus de "punition" pour ceux qui s'inscriraient mais n'auraient finalement pas le temps de jouer, ou qui auraient du mal à lâcher leurs jeux en cours le moment venu.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Ce qui est tout à fait l'esprit. 
> 
> Ce serait d'ailleurs bon de le rappeler en cette période d'inscriptions, à tous les nouveaux potentiels (voire les anciens) qui trouveraient le challenge intimidant : il s'agit d'une sélection de 4 *propositions* de jeux + 1 jeu bonus en rapport avec le thème proposé (pas les 5 donc, et ça reste optionnel si la personne n'a aucun jeu qui convient). Et le but est d'en finir *au moins un*. Que l'on s'amuse à en finir davantage ou non, c'est le choix de chacun mais il n'y a pas de points pour ça. Et pas non plus de "punition" pour ceux qui s'inscriraient mais n'auraient finalement pas le temps de jouer, ou qui auraient du mal à lâcher leurs jeux en cours le moment venu.


Dans mon souvenir il fallait aussi proposer des jeux avec une durée de vie variable (Un jeu qui se finit en moins de 2h, un jeu en moins de 10 etc). C'est encore valable comme règle ou des petits malins vont pouvoir demander à finir un Witcher 3 / Skyrim ?

----------


## darkvador

La règle existe encore :



> De même, pas de jeux longs, tout le monde n'a pas forcément des tonnes de temps consacré au jeu, donc merci de choisir parmi les jeux avec une storyline définie et possiblement pas trop longue (10-15h max, au moins un en dessous de 10h et un en dessous de 5, vous pouvez vous aider d'Howlongtobeat). Du coup, pas de multiplayer only, jeux en Early Access ou sandbox sans fin.


Par contre il est possible de préciser dans son profil qu'on accepte des jeux plus longs.

----------


## Supergounou

J'avais cru comprendre que pour cette édition, tous les jeux sélectionnés devaient tourner autour du thème Halloween. J'ai fait erreur? Je peux m'inscrire du coup?  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais mais non imagines 5 jeux avec des zombies.  :tired:

----------


## darkvador

tu peux t'inscrire c'est comme d'habitude 1 seul jeux sur le thème de l'event et 4 autres qui peuvent être n'importe quoi.

grillé

----------


## Supergounou

> Ouais mais non imagines 5 jeux avec des zombies.


Déjà 1 j'ai du mal...
J'aime pas du tout les jeux d'horreur.

----------


## jopopoe

> des petits malins vont pouvoir demander à finir un Witcher 3 / Skyrim ?


Non mais le but c'est pas de faire chier quelqu'un en le forçant à finir un jeu, mais plutôt de lui proposer un jeu qu'on estime pouvoir lui plaire, soit parce qu'il nous a plu soit parce qu'il a bonne réputation.
Enfin j'ai jamais vu personne choisir exprès un jeu pénible/long.

----------


## Ruvon

> Déjà 1 j'ai du mal...
> J'aime pas du tout les jeux d'horreur.


Le thème c'est Halloween, pas Horreur.

Tu peux proposer un jeu ayant pour thème les monstres, les vampires, les zombies, les fantômes, Lovecraft... sans que ce soit un jeu purement d'horreur avec jumpscares et gore.

Genre :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/743450/Monster_Prom/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...iling_Heights/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ide_Detective/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...nt_Simulation/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...Shrouded_Isle/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...ist_Simulator/
https://store.steampowered.com/sub/15408/  ::trollface:: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...hulhu_Tactics/

----------


## banditbandit

https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm

celui-ci aussi est très bon.  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

> https://store.steampowered.com/app/743450/Monster_Prom/


De la qualité, celui-là, mais je pense pas que beaucoup de monde le possède, hélas.

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu peux proposer un jeu ayant pour thème les monstres, les vampires, les zombies, les fantômes, Lovecraft... sans que ce soit un jeu purement d'horreur avec jumpscares et gore.


Souvent ça va quand même de paire. Mais ouais en extrapolant c'est vrai qu'on peut ratisser large, j'aurai jamais pensé à Isaac perso.

----------


## Ruvon

> De la qualité, celui-là, mais je pense pas que beaucoup de monde le possède, hélas.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/17/1eb...f0569dd.md.jpg


C'était pour l'exemple de jeu ayant un thème qui correspond  :;): 

Je précise d'ailleurs que les jeux cités ne correspondraient pas tous pour l'event, certains ne se "finissant" pas.




> Souvent ça va quand même de paire. Mais ouais en extrapolant c'est vrai qu'on peut ratisser large, j'aurai jamais pensé à Isaac perso.


Si tu regardes les précédents events, les arguments pour justifier que les jeux proposés collaient au thème allaient parfois chercher très loin  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Tiens en parlant de ca, c'est celui la auquel tu devrais jouer Ruvon (monster prom)

----------


## Supergounou

> Si tu regardes les précédents events, les arguments pour justifier que les jeux proposés collaient au thème allaient parfois chercher très loin


Justement, souvent je trouvais que ça allait trop loin. M'enfin bon, le thème c'est juste pour rajouter du fun, si chacun s'y retrouve dans ce qu'il propose c'est le principal.

Ma plus grosse crainte, c'était vraiment que ce soit une liste full Halloween (je sais pas où je suis allé chercher ça), parce que même vampire/etc... c'est pas du tout mon truc. Tant mieux que je me trompasse.

----------


## Flad

Il suffit d'une citrouille dans un jeu pour dire qu'il est dans le thème d'halloween (ou alors je confond avec mon gift ?!)
:P

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui si je me rappel bien c'est 4 jeux + 1 jeu bonus lié au thème. Mais les 4 principaux jeux proposés n'ont aucune restriction thématique si ce n'est la durée max.

----------


## Kulfy

Pour les participants à l'event  :;):  :

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Pour les participants à l'event  : https://nerdist.com/wp-content/uploa...51-970x545.jpg


Jolie idée !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ce visuel  ::wub::

----------


## Flugel

Bon, j'me suis enfin inscrit à un event sur le site :D (et au passage, j'vais essayé de me faire un compte BLAEO, histoire d'avoir un truck un peu plus propre que mon google doc ^^ )

----------


## Galgu

Fiou je viens de revenir de mon super (trop) long voyage d'affaire, j'ai pas raté les inscriptions ! Hâte d'être à novembre

----------


## pipoop

Drapal

----------


## madgic

On a atteint les 30 participants !

Venez nous rejoindre  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

I'm in ! Normalement ma liste BLAEO unplayed est à jour, faudra viser du pas trop long pour moi par contre, mais bon mon objectif reste de toute façon d'en finir un. Le reste sera du bonus  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> I'm in ! Normalement ma liste BLAEO unplayed est à jour, faudra viser du pas trop long pour moi par contre, mais bon mon objectif reste de toute façon d'en finir un. Le reste sera du bonus


Genre le KLJV te prend trop de temps ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Genre le KLJV te prend trop de temps ?


Oui  :Facepalm:

----------


## NFafa

Une petite demande pour la gentille personne qui maintient le site de l'event : Est-ce qu'il serait possible de rajouter un nouveau graph ? Je pensais à quelque-chose du genre ça : 



En gros les courbe cumulées des personnes ayant finis X jeu au cours de l'event. Je trouve ça plutôt sympa pour voir comment ça avance.

----------


## Paradox

> Une petite demande pour la gentille personne qui maintient le site de l'event : Est-ce qu'il serait possible de rajouter un nouveau graph ? Je pensais à quelque-chose du genre ça : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/28/d7e...0a7b8f7.th.png
> 
> En gros les courbe cumulées des personnes ayant finis X jeu au cours de l'event. Je trouve ça plutôt sympa pour voir comment ça avance.


Faut taper sur Madgic, il n'a plus fait de MaJ depuis un bail.  ::ninja:: 

Plus serieusement, effectivement, les graphes sont tous petes, et j'en profite pour lui dire que je peux toujours jeter un oeil s'il le souhaite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui


Etre sadique, ca prend trop de temps ?!  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Etre sadique, ca prend trop de temps ?!


Pour un jeu joué, il faut en tester un certain nombre... Certains sont trop hardcore, d'autres pas assez stables, d'autres trop gentils, d'autres sans ranking complet visible...

Si tu savais les merdes qu'on a testées et qui sont restées de côté  :Cryb: 

Mais en vrai c'est qu'un petit bonhomme, ça fatigue et ça prend du temps même (surtout) le week-end  :^_^:

----------


## Paradox

> Pour un jeu joué, il faut en tester un certain nombre... Certains sont trop hardcore, d'autres pas assez stables, d'autres trop gentils, d'autres sans ranking complet visible...
> 
> Si tu savais les merdes qu'on a testées et qui sont restées de côté


J'imagine. Mais y'a pas de raisons qu'on soit seuls a souffrir.  ::ninja:: 




> Mais en vrai c'est qu'un petit bonhomme, ça fatigue et ça prend du temps même (surtout) le week-end


Je connais et je te souhaite bon courage. RIP le sommeil.  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

L'admin du site n'ayant pas validé mon inscription, ça va devenir chaud de participer en fait  ::cry::

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai fait un google doc en plus de BLAEO de mon côté ou j'ai rajouté les jeux uplay, origin et GOG.

----------


## Orkestra

> L'admin du site n'ayant pas validé mon inscription, ça va devenir chaud de participer en fait


Je t'ai envoyé un MP.
Venez écrire un petit mot ici quand vous vous inscrivez au site, ça évite qu'on vous oublie  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

Ahah cool, merci. Je me suis bien inscrit à l'event du coup.

----------


## maxtidus10

C'est bientôt le grand départ !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je suis pas prêt.  ::unsure::

----------


## ajcrou

> C'est bientôt le grand départ !


Je viens de mettre à jours mon document Google Sheets.

----------


## Paradox

Idem. En voyant la liste, je souhaite d'avance bon courage a mon binome.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Idem. En voyant la liste, je souhaite d'avance bon courage a mon binome.


870 lignes dans mon google sheet du backlog... Je n'oblige bien sur pas mon binôme à tout parcourir XD

----------


## Franky Mikey

Liste mise à jour (et au propre) aussi.  ::zzz:: 

Mais comme je suis quelqu'un de bien, ça se limite à 51 jeux. J'aurais pu à la limite rajouter les titres lancés une fois, joués une petite heure et coincés depuis dans les limbes (bien que très chouettes), mais autant se focaliser sur les nouvelles découvertes potentielles.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Par curiosité, comment vous faites pour avoir autant de jeux dans le backlog ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Par curiosité, comment vous faites pour avoir autant de jeux dans le backlog ?


On a pas réussi à faire bannir Baalim du forum, on ne l'a pas mis en ignore list quand il en était encore temps, on en a gagné sur CPC Gifts, on gratte tout ce qui traîne sur le topic des dons, on a acheté tous les bundles depuis 2013 et on est abonnés au Monthly depuis le début (du coup, à chaque soldes Steam / nouveau bundle sur les topics concernés : ouin ouin c'est pourri j'ai déjà tous les jeux).

Mais le plus gros problème, c'est qu'on passe plus de temps à profiter des bons plans qu'à jouer aux jeux qu'on a acheté / récupéré. Donc on a besoin de ce genre d'event pour ça.

Et je ne suis pas complètement ironique  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

> 870 lignes dans mon google sheet du backlog... Je n'oblige bien sur pas mon binôme à tout parcourir XD


Seulement 57 me concernant...  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Par curiosité, comment vous faites pour avoir autant de jeux dans le backlog ?


J'achète de très bons jeux, et puis je... continue à jouer aux anciens. Pendant des centaines d'heures.  ::|:

----------


## McCauley

Hop, ma liste est mise à jour. I'm ready

----------


## Paradox

Comme on joue a celui-qui-a-la-plus-grosse, j'ai donc regarde le nombre de lignes de mon fichier... et je suis tombe sur 127.

J'ai l'impression d'avoir bien trie mais je dois me tromper, c'est pas possible...  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu peux pas test les 870 cm lignes de l'ami maxtidus.  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, j'ai 1629 lignes, mais il n'y en a que 611 que je n'ai pas encore faits  ::P:

----------


## Hilikkus

Je n'ai "que" 21 jeux dans ma liste mais j'ai quand même honte qu'il  y en ait autant  :Emo:

----------


## parpaingue

Comme je suis un gros malin j'ai commencé un ng+ de The Evil Within (qui me démangeait depuis un bon moment) hier soir  :Facepalm:

----------


## maxtidus10

Par contre je tiens à jour un word de tous mes jeux finis depuis mon enfance (commencée en 2013 donc j'essayais de me souvenir des jeux finis avant mes 23 ans). Et aujourd'hui je suis à un petit peu plus de 400 jeux terminés. Mais j'ai aussi tendance, si ce n'est à refaire les jeux déjà fini (c'est rarissime pour moi) à finir mes jeux à fond et à vouloir les platiner en les vidant de tout le contenu (même le contenu bidon malheureusement), du coup je passe beaucoup de temps sur les jeux que je fais.

----------


## Franky Mikey

On clôture à quelle heure ?  :Vibre:

----------


## madgic

A minuit  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

> A minuit


Super..., donc le temps de regarder tranquillement 2 ou 3 épisodes de série, afin d'être en pleine forme. Curieux de connaître l'identité de mon binôme pour choisir (et accessoirement aussi celui qui fera ma petite liste).

----------


## Chivastein

J'ai créé mon compte sur le site, mais j'attends maintenant la vérification de mon compte par MP!!! 

Mon dieu, la recevrai-je avant l'heure fatidique?

Edit : réponse : oui! Inscrit! Merci Madgic!

----------


## Kulfy

Ça va être l'heure  :Vibre: 
(en vrai, pas accès à mon pc pendant les deux jours qui viennent, désolé pour mon binôme si je traîne un peu pour choisir ! )

----------


## madgic

Et voilà, bon event à tous  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

Allé hop Franky, je m'y met de suite  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Flad  :Bave:

----------


## ajcrou

> Comme on joue a celui-qui-a-la-plus-grosse, j'ai donc regarde le nombre de lignes de mon fichier... et je suis tombe sur 127.
> 
> J'ai l'impression d'avoir bien trie mais je dois me tromper, c'est pas possible...


Pas de chance.  ::ninja:: 

Quoique j'ai déjà repéré quelques bons titres dans ta liste.

----------


## Supergounou

Un petit rappel de comment BLAO marche? 

Vert=pas touche déjà fini
Blanc=ok!
Rouge=beurk même pas en rêve

J'ai bon?

----------


## La Chouette

Pour Hilikkus, qui me facilite la tâche avec sa courte liste :
- Subsurface Circular, parce qu'il est court, intéressant, avec des robots (et c'est cool les robots)
- Celeste, qui est comme Super Meat Boy, mais en bien
- Undertale, parce qu'il a une approche sympa si on accroche
- Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes, parce que la furtivité, c'est la vie
- Guacamelee comme jeu d'Halloween, parce qu'on passe dans le monde des morts, qu'il y a des esqueletos, du coup ça compte (faut bien creuser un peu, dans un backlog aussi petit :P )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un petit rappel de comment BLAO marche? 
> 
> Vert=pas touche déjà fini
> Blanc=ok!
> Rouge=beurk même pas en rêve
> 
> J'ai bon?


C'est ça. Avec en plus en bleu les "pas touche, déjà poncé à 100%. Pour les jeux en orange, ça dépend de la personne, pour mon BLAEO par exemple, on peut piocher dedans tant qu'ils ne sont pas déjà "en cours".

----------


## jopopoe

Mes choix pour Forseti :

*DOOM*, _11h30_. Parce que je m'y suis éclaté comme un petit fou récemment, et que ça défoule comme c'est pas permis !

*Bully*, _14h00_. Parce qu'il s'agit pour moi d'un des tous meilleurs Rockstar, et qu'il sait être fou-fou là où GTA IV devenait rasoir.

*Spec Ops : The Line*,_ 6h00_. Parce que. C'est tout. Impossible d'en dire plus, moins on en sait sur ce jeu et plus on l'apprécie.

*Lara Croft GO* - _3h30_. Parce que j'ai entendu du bien des version GO d'Hitman et de Tomb Raider, tu me confirmeras ça (ou pas !).

Et le jeu d'Halloween :

*Monster Prom*,_1h30_. Parce qu'il me sera difficile de trouver un jeu plus Halloween-esque je pense, et que certains canards en vantaient les mérites ici-même il y a peu !

J'espère que tu trouveras au moins un jeu qui te motivera et qui te plaira dans tout ça, bon jeu !

----------


## Forseti

Et bien c'est très bien! :-) Je m'y met dés demain.

----------


## maxtidus10

Et voilà donc pour *Frankymikey*, je copie colle mon message :

Salut à toi ! Pour ma sélection, j'ai voulu me concentrer sur des jeux que j'avais moi même déjà terminé (sauf pour le jeu bonus vu que je ne suis pas un joueur de jeux d'horreur). Ton backlog n'était pas trop gros^^ et du coup je peux te proposer la liste suivante :
- *Antichamber* (6 à 9 h) : C'est durant un event du backlog que l'on m'a assigné ce jeu, et je n'ai pas été déçu, on est dans de la réflexion et de l'exploration qui retourne le cerveau. On a l'impression au départ que le jeu ne suis aucune loi de la physique, en fait il suit ses propres lois, et petit à petit on finit par les comprendre et le jeu est vraiment plaisant et gratifiant.

-* Brütal legend* (9 à 24h) : Un jeu d'action/aventure dans l'univers du Rock and Roll avec beaucoup d'humour, plaisant par son gameplay et son scénario débile bien qu'un peu répétitif sur la fin surtout quand on est complétiste.

- *Dishonored* (12 à 50 heures) : Un grand jeu vraiment, à faire, c'est un jeu d'infiltration/action (mais je te conseille de le jouer infiltration), où l'ambiance, le scénario mais surtout le gameplay très agréable et qui laisse place à de nombreuses possibilités donne une vrai sensation de liberté qu'il est rare de ressentir même dans un monde ouvert.

- *Dust an elysian Tail* (10 à 18h) : Le petit coup de cœur perso : c'est un beat'em up saupoudré de metroid like, avec une petite histoire pas ouf, mais une direction artistique vraiment belle et un gameplay très jouissif et parfois exigeant.

-* Layers of Fear* (3 à 10h) : Voilà le jeu bonus dans le thème d'halloween pour flipper un peu, je ne le connais que d'une vidéo ou deux vues sur internet, c'est plus un jeu de contemplation/survival horror.

Voilà tu as donc 5 jeux de styles et de durée assez différents, j'espère que tu y trouvera un jeu qui t'accrochera.

----------


## ajcrou

Question bête est-ce que Soma peut entrer dans la catégorie halloween ???

----------


## Supergounou

> Question bête est-ce que Soma peut entrer dans la catégorie halloween ???


De ce que j'ai compris, 90% des jeux rentrent dans la catégorie  ::ninja:: 

Et merci La Chouette pour les précisions  :;):

----------


## Galgu

Voilà pour *Orkestra* , je tiens à noter que ta liste est très bien organisée mais un peu frustrante car j'aurai aimé en choisir quelques autres "reservés"  :;): 

*A Hat in time* - plateforme - 11H
Je l'ai fini très récemment. Excellent plateform game (dans le genre Mario 64) avec une DA unique, et surtout une maniabilité au poil.

*Battle Chef Brigade* - puzzleRPG - 10H
Très original, il faut passer le premier cap de la découverte pour voir le plein potentiel du jeu.

*Furi* - Bossrush - 7H
Visuel et maniabilité impeccable. Un boss rush DUR mais c'est bon quand ça marche.

*Dishonored* - FPS - 15H
Quasiment culte ! très bon FPS où l'on peut avoir différent angles sur quasiment toutes les situations présentées. Grisant.

*Rusty Lake: Roots* - Point'n'clic - 4H
Jeu dans le thème Halloween ! Super ambiance. Une belle découverte de mon côté qui commence à dater un peu.

Enjoy !

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui franchement tu fais ce que tu peux pour le respect du thème... après voilà même si c'est pas ultra 100% le thème ba on fait avec ce que l'on a aussi  ::): 

En tout cas bon courage à Hilikkus qui va devoir se taper mon backlog de grolard alors que le sien était épuré et propre XD

----------


## Forseti

Pour Rouxbarbe :

*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* - simulateur de randonnée - 8h
Pour le concept qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire. Le jeu m'avait vraiment mis dans l'ambiance et j'en garde un bon souvenir.

*Orwell: Ignorance is Strength*  - Visual novel - < 5h
J'ai fait le premier qui était très bien, à toi de me dire si celui là vaut le coup.

*FEZ* - Jeu de plateforme - 7h
Un des premier jeu indé que j'ai fait, et quelle claque! Le jeu n'est pas parfait mais j'avais vraiment été subjugué par le monde et les musique. 

*Wolfenstein: The Old Blood*  - FPS WTF - 9h
Pour le défouloir, le délire et la joie de tuer du Nazi à la pelle  ::ninja:: 

*Alan Wake*  ~ 11h  /  *Alan Wake's American Nightmare* ~ 4h
Un classique. Une histoire convenue mais qui se laisse agréablement suivre, une ambiance au top même s'il ne fait pas "peur" à proprement parler. Je met le DLC dans le lot, mais il n'y a pas d'obligation à le terminer.

Voilà, j’espère que tu trouvera ton bonheur! Bon courage  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Ok je découvre que Flad n'aime pas les jeux vidéo  :tired: 

Que des titres en rouge sur sa liste BLAO, qui ne compte "que" 233 jeux. Si t'arrive à trouver un PC pour communiquer mec, chope moi sur Steam qu'on en discute.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci maxtidus ! Une sélection riche, variée et qui pourrait se révéler prenante, en plus de présenter l'avantage de se limiter à des titres qui risquaient d'attendre leur heure encore longtemps. Je ne pars pas forcément dans l'idée de faire un gros event cette fois-ci, mais je mettrai un point d'honneur à tous les essayer (y compris Layers of Fear sur lequel j'avais fait l'impasse cet été) et à en boucler au moins un.  :;): 

Cannes, j'ai commencé à regarder mais je soupçonne ton BLAEO de ne pas être à tout à fait à jour. Quitte à retarder un peu le démarrage, je préfère prendre le temps de vérifier tout ça avec toi plutôt que de te coller des trucs peu pertinents.

----------


## Kulfy

Pour le très dark vador :
*Psychonauts* (~15h) : un de mes jeux préférés encore aujourd'hui, l'univers, les personnages, l'humour, Double Fine au top de sa forme. 
*A story about my uncle* (~5h) : y a un grappin, ça ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais. 
*Hue* (~6h) : tu n'es pas daltonien j'espère ? 
*Dark Souls 2* (~63h) : D'aucuns disent que c'est le moins bon opus de la trilogie, mais pour l'avoir récemment terminé, je trouve que ce serait dommage de passer à côté. Les 3 mondes à explorer en DLC sont extras, avec des boss que je ne suis pas près d'oublier. Si c'est trop long pour toi (je peux comprendre !) , à remplacer par *Owlboy* (~10h)
*Grim Fandango Remastered* (~12h) : Incarner un agent de voyage mortuaire au Pays des Morts, on fera difficilement plus dans le thème que ça !

De l'action, de l'humour, de l'aventure, du puzzle, et des larmes de sang, j'espère que tu y trouveras ton bonheur  :;):

----------


## Cannes

Pour *La Chouette*

Voila tes jeux :D

Dear Esther (1h) : Petit walking simulator, que j'ai pas pu tester, mais qui est bien noté!
Amnesia The Dark Descent (9h) : Jeu d'horreur pour rentrer dans le thème, ça va être ta frousse du mois ! 
Shadow Warrior (12h) : Un jeu "Doom-esque", c'est un hack and slash avec un scenario en mode n'importe quoi.
Grim Fandango (11h) : Un point and click remasterisé qui est assez drôle, j'ai pas pu finir en entier, j'espère ça te plaira  ::): 
FEZ (6h) : Un puzzle qui joue sur la 3D et la perspective, très sympa à faire!

J'espère ça te plaira!

----------


## La Chouette

> Pour *La Chouette*
> 
> Voila tes jeux :D
> 
> Dear Esther (1h) : Petit walking simulator, que j'ai pas pu tester, mais qui est bien noté!
> Amnesia The Dark Descent (9h) : Jeu d'horreur pour rentrer dans le thème, ça va être ta frousse du mois ! 
> Shadow Warrior (12h) : Un jeu "Doom-esque", c'est un hack and slash avec un scenario en mode n'importe quoi.
> Grim Fandango (11h) : Un point and click remasterisé qui est assez drôle, j'ai pas pu finir en entier, j'espère ça te plaira 
> FEZ (6h) : Un puzzle qui joue sur la 3D et la perspective, très sympa à faire!
> ...


Arf, putain de développeurs et leurs versions multiples. Tu peux me remplacer Dear Esther, je l'ai déjà fini, juste pas la Landmark Edition?

----------


## machiavel24

*Pour Jullebarge :*

*Quantum Break :* jeu AAA pas trop difficile qui se boucle en une dizaine d'heures

*Silence :* Point 'n' Click assez court, très facile, mais sublime.

*Murdered Soul suspect :* Thème halloween et jeu d'enquête passé sous le radar.

*Chroma Squad :* si tu aimes les sentaï, il faut le faire.

*Tacoma :* le jeu qui se finit en 2H parce que tu n'as pas le temps. Si tu aimes les walking simulator, ça peut le faire.


J'ai essayé de choisir des jeux avec des durées contenues et de genres variés.

----------


## Flad

> Ok je découvre que Flad n'aime pas les jeux vidéo 
> 
> Que des titres en rouge sur sa liste BLAO, qui ne compte "que" 233 jeux. Si t'arrive à trouver un PC pour communiquer mec, chope moi sur Steam qu'on en discute.


Tapes dans le blanc, osef la durée du jeu, au pire j'en finirai qu'un.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Haaaaaann je dois choisir pour MonsieurLuge  :Mellow2:

----------


## Ruvon

Pour *ajcrou*, c'est pas facile, en plus il y a plein de jeux qui collent avec le thème  ::siffle:: 

*>observer_* : un jeu d'enquête avec de l'horreur cyberpunk dedans, 6-8h pour le finir, et comme ça tu me diras si je dois l'acheter ou pas  ::ninja:: 

*Conarium* : avec un titre pareil, je devais le choisir. Un jeu d'aventure lovecraftien de 4-5h que j'espère assez différent de >observer_.

*STASIS* : un point&click de sci-fi-horreur qui se boucle en 7-8h. Je l'ai bien aimé malgré la raideur des animations et certains puzzles moins inspirés que les autres.

*Viktor Vran* : j'ai hésité avec Vikings Wolves of Midgard mais Viktor Vran est mieux noté. Un hack&slash (vu la gueule du jeu, la partie RPG doit se limiter à mettre des points dans des stats, ce qui ne fait pas d'un jeu un RPG) de 10h d'après how long to beat, pour sortir de l'horreur "pure", même si tu vas latter du démon.

*ABC Murders* : pour changer d'ambiance, un point&click d'enquête que je te conseille d'oublier si tu connais déjà l'histoire du bouquin vu qu'il la reprend point par point. Si tu as déjà lu le livre, tu vas vraiment te faire chier et tu peux switcher sur *Last Day of June*, lui aussi tout coloré et même annoncé comme relaxant. Le premier dure environ 6h, le second 3-4h.

Voilà, en espérant que ça te plaira, j'ai un peu insisté avec l'horreur mais quand on voit ta liste c'était quand même tentant. Il y a quand même Mass Effect Andromeda dedans, dans le genre flippant...  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

Merci pour la liste.

Effectivement, j'ai déjà lu le bouquin d'Agatha Christie. Donc, si tu penses que c'est préférable, on peut passer sur Last Day of June.




> Il y a quand même Mass Effect Andromeda dedans, dans le genre flippant...


A noter qu'il faisait systématiquement planter mon PC lorsque je l'avais essayé.

----------


## Flad

Pour *MonsieurLuge* : 

*Cryptark* : moins de 5h, 2D rogulike shooter.

*Oddworld - New’n’Tasty* : moins de 10h, y avait 3 oddworld dans la liste donc je me suis dit autant en mettre un.

*River City Ransom Underground* : moins de 10h également, un beat them all. L'occasion de nous dire comment il se situe par rapport à Double Dragon  ::P: 

*Dark Messiah of Might and Magic* : tout juste au dessus des 10h, un "jeu de tir rpg", je suis curieux d'avoir un retour dessus (bcp de jeu de tir dans ta liste par ailleur  ::o:  ^^)

*Zombie Night Terror* : le jeu le plus long de ma sélection (env. 13h), celui qui rentre dans le thème. Fô niké lé hum1 !!!!

La liste de MonsieurLuge était courte mais intéressante.

----------


## Ruvon

> Merci pour la liste.
> 
> Effectivement, j'ai déjà lu le bouquin d'Agatha Christie. Donc, si tu penses que c'est préférable, on peut passer sur Last Day of June.


Disons que la seule différence avec le bouquin, ce sont des puzzles, le scénar est identique, donc tu n'auras aucun élément de surprise sur le coupable... C'est toi qui voit  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

> Disons que la seule différence avec le bouquin, ce sont des puzzles, le scénar est identique, donc tu n'auras aucun élément de surprise sur le coupable... C'est toi qui voit


OK, comme les puzzles ne sont pas forcément ce qui me passionne le plus dans un jeu, au contraire de l'histoire. Donc je préfère essayer (si j'ai le temps  ::ninja:: ) Last Day of June.

En espérant sur les cinq jeux ne pas revivre le cauchemars de Season after Fall  ::|:

----------


## Mordicus

Je pars du principe que tous les jeux sans indication de temps sur Steam n'ont pas été joué. Je donc propose à *Tigri* : 

*Fran Bow* (7 heures selon HLTB ) : un excellent point & click à l'ambiance à la fois naïve et glauque, qui peut faire aussi office de jeu Halloween.  

*FTL: Faster Than Light* : Le présente-t-on encore ? C'est le jeu où, si on accroche, on peut y passer une éternité. Dans le cadre de cet event, je te propose de vaincre le Boss une fois en mode facile. 

*Her Story* : Un jeu d'enquête narratif en FMV au concept original (2 - 3 heures)

*Mirror's Edge* (6 heures) : Un jeu qui saura te faire courir ! 

*Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition* (12 heures) : Tu as presque tous les Batman et tu n'as joué à aucun ?? Il est temps de commencer ! Celui-ci (comme les autres) saura te mettre dans la peau du chevalier noir, prompt à péter des rotules. Et puis c'est celui qui comporte les meilleures énigmes de l'Homme Mystère.

----------


## Chivastein

Pour mon Jopopoe, je te propose :

- *The Stanley Parable*, _3h_, je commence par mon coup de coeur, je l'ai choisi sans hésiter, surtout que ses 3 petites heures te sembleront passer bien plus rapidement
- *To The Moon*, _5h_, old-school RPG narratif, je ne l'ai pas fait personnellement, mais il a été très souvent encensé  
- *Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun*; _25h_, commando-like, un style de jeu qu'on n'a plus tellement l'habitude de voir de nos jours, mais Shadow Tactics est tout à fait à la hauteur de ses prédécesseurs
- *Fallout: New Vegas*; _50h_, je sais, c'est long, mais tu as déjà visiblement poncé Fallout 3, alors je ne comprends pas que tu n'aies pas encore visité New Vegas!
- *SOMA*; _10h_, pour le thème, j'avais choisi Outlast à l'origine, avant de me rendre compte que tu l'avais déjà fait

Voilà ma sélection que j'ai voulu diverse, sélection difficile s'il en est, tant ton backlog est rempli de jeux formidables auxquels tu ne sembles pas encore avoir joué!

 :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Pour *Machiavel24* :

- *Apotheon*, (9 HRS / 2D platform-metroidvania) je joue à ça ces jours et c'est très sympa.
- *Life is Strange : Before the Storm*, (10 HRS / histoire-aventure) j'ai joué et ce n'est pas au même niveau que le premier mais c'est un bon jeu.
- *SUPERHOT*, (2-4 HRS / FPS) ça à l'air très chouette.
- *The Typing of The Dead : Overkill*, (4-6 HRS / Rail shooter) j'ai fini ça et c'est super drôle, et parfait pour le thème d'Halloween.
- *Undertale*, (6-10 HRS / 2D RPG) un jeu que même après 3 ans à l'air d'être très passionnant.

Je pense d'avoir varié le type de jeux et j'espère que tu les trouveras intéressants  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour Cannes :
*Jotun* : sympathique aventure alternant phases d'exploration très simples et combats de boss, la patte graphique est très chouette.  :Mellow2: 
*Slay the Spire* : d'après les retours (je n'y ai pas joué), un rogue-like exigeant mais excellent. Tu peux le compter fini si tu arrives à boucler un run.  :;): 
*Tomb Raider* : la troisième fois sera-t-elle la bonne ? L'avis d'experte CPC® de ma copine confirme que c'est un excellent jeu. Après l'échec de mes prédécesseurs, parviendrai-je à te le faire lancer ?  :Bave: 
*Corporate Lifestyle Simulator* : je... quoi ?  ::XD::  Ça a l'air absolument débile. Ah, et il y a des zombies. Jeu bonus dans le thème !  :Pipe: 
*Outlast 2* : là honnêtement c'est pas trop ma came. Sera-ce la tienne ? En tout cas les amateurs du genre ont l'air de trouver ça très correct.  ::unsure:: 

Bon event !  ::lol::

----------


## Cannes

> Arf, putain de développeurs et leurs versions multiples. Tu peux me remplacer Dear Esther, je l'ai déjà fini, juste pas la Landmark Edition?


Je remplace par Tiny and Big : Grandpa's Leftover du coup, si ça te va!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Corporate Lifestyle Simulator* : je... quoi ?  Ça a l'air absolument débile. Ah, et il y a des zombies. Jeu bonus dans le thème !


Il a l'air bien mais je crois qu'il a pas de fin défini :/

----------


## jopopoe

> Pour mon Jopopoe, je te propose :
> ...


Merci pour la sélection, maintenant au boulot !

----------


## Supergounou

> Tapes dans le blanc, osef la durée du jeu, au pire j'en finirai qu'un.


Ici on essaye de faire les choses bien monsieur !  :Indeed: 

Du coup:

*Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit*, de la plateforme wtf, je crois savoir que t'es pas fan du genre mais il est assez gentillet celui-là.*Slay the Spire*, jeu de carte, ton objectif sera de buter une fois le boss final, normalement tu devrais y arriver assez rapidement.*Ghost of a Tale*, de l'infiltration aventure tout mignon.*Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light*, parce qu'il me semble y avoir vu une momie dedans. Action*The Count Lucanor*, c'est de la bouille de pixel j'espère que ça plaira à tes yeux sensibles, le jeu est assez compliqué mais il en vaut la chandelle.

J'ai essayé d'être plus ou moins dans le thème pour tout les jeux, tout en présentant des styles différents. S'il y a un jeu que VRAIMENT tu sais que tu ne lanceras même pas, fait moi signe je chercherai autre chose. 
Amuse toi bien !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et merci *darkvador* pour ma liste, il y a du très bon dedans, j'espère que tu n'as pas trop galéré  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pour Rouxbarbe :
> 
> *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* - simulateur de randonnée - 8h
> Pour le concept qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire. Le jeu m'avait vraiment mis dans l'ambiance et j'en garde un bon souvenir.
> 
> *Orwell: Ignorance is Strength*  - Visual novel - < 5h
> J'ai fait le premier qui était très bien, à toi de me dire si celui là vaut le coup.
> 
> *FEZ* - Jeu de plateforme - 7h
> ...


 :Perfect:  Ca me convient bien, de quoi me motiver à réellement lancer Senua's que j'avais tout juste débuté pour voir.
Orwell j'ai beaucoup aimé le premier du coup ça me motive aussi de faire la suite, Fez je suis pas sûr de trouver la motivation mais je me tournerai plus vers Alan Wake ou Wolfenstein si par miracle je trouve le temps.

Merci beaucoup pour la sélection !

Je dois choisir des jeux pour Chivas(tein) qui n'a pas indiqué de liste BLAEO ou autre, comment que fais-je ? Au pire je taperai dans les jeux sans aucune heure de jeu sous Steam

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Il a l'air bien mais je crois qu'il a pas de fin défini :/


Je ne sais pas, j'ai regardé ici : https://howlongtobeat.com/game.php?id=17479




> Battle your way through *27 levels* of corporate architecture full of brain dead, corporate, buzzword-spewing, project managers using office furniture as your primary weapons.


Et une moyenne de 2 heures pour en venir à bout, toujours d'après HLTB. Je pense que c'est dans les clous.

----------


## Chivastein

@Rouxbarbe: Oui, je n'ai pas créé ma liste BLAEO, donc soit je la créé vite fait d'ici une heure, ou alors, tu peux sélectionner parmi mes jeux steam avec, disons, moins d'une heure au compteur!

----------


## parpaingue

Les jeux que j'ai choisi pour Flugel: 


*Amnesia: The Dark Descent* : (~8h) le jeu Halloween évidemment, un classique du genre (que j'ai aussi en backlog, c'est l'inception du rattrapage de backlog)
*Trine 2* : (~8h) pour remettre un peu de couleur et de détente après ça (même si on se fout de l'ordre en vrai)
*Ziggurat* : (~4h) d'après ton profil tu joues pas mal aux FPS donc hop
*Ys* : (~12h) ou comment mettre un (action) RPG dans une liste pareille et amener des gens à découvrir cette super série
*Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun* : le jeu un peu plus costaud du tas (~25h), bien différent du reste

----------


## Orkestra

Je n'ai pas lu la liste que Galgu m'a concocté pour ne pas me spoiler tout de suite.
Pour l'instant j'ai juste vu que je devais choisir des jeux pour Ruvon. C'est bien, je vais pouvoir l'obliger à tester des jeux qui m'intéressent pour savoir s'ils sont bien \o/
Je reviens tout de suite pour t'annoncer mes choix  :;):

----------


## machiavel24

> Pour *Machiavel24* :
> 
> - *Apotheon*, (9 HRS / 2D platform-metroidvania) je joue à ça ces jours et c'est très sympa.
> - *Life is Strange : Before the Storm*, (10 HRS / histoire-aventure) j'ai joué et ce n'est pas au même niveau que le premier mais c'est un bon jeu.
> - *SUPERHOT*, (2-4 HRS / FPS) ça à l'air très chouette.
> - *The Typing of The Dead : Overkill*, (4-6 HRS / Rail shooter) j'ai fini ça et c'est super drôle, et parfait pour le thème d'Halloween.
> - *Undertale*, (6-10 HRS / 2D RPG) un jeu que même après 3 ans à l'air d'être très passionnant.
> 
> Je pense d'avoir varié le type de jeux et j'espère que tu les trouveras intéressants



Merci pour le choix de jeux. Je pense finir les deux premiers sans problème (Ils sont dans ma liste : à faire absolument). A voir pour la suite  :;): .

Et je vois encore un jeu de typing après l'excellent Epistory, ça me fera de l'entraînement pour taper plus vite au clavier  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Merci pour le choix de jeux. Je pense finir les deux premiers sans problème (Ils sont dans ma liste : à faire absolument). A voir pour la suite .
> 
> Et je vois encore un jeu de typing après l'excellent Epistory, ça me fera de l'entraînement pour taper plus vite au clavier .


Ouais il faut taper vite ou tu est mort  :Sweat:

----------


## Flad

> Ici on essaye de faire les choses bien monsieur ! 
> 
> Du coup:
> 
> *Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit*, de la plateforme wtf, je crois savoir que t'es pas fan du genre mais il est assez gentillet celui-là.*Slay the Spire*, jeu de carte, ton objectif sera de buter une fois le boss final, normalement tu devrais y arriver assez rapidement.*Ghost of a Tale*, de l'infiltration aventure tout mignon.*Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light*, parce qu'il me semble y avoir vu une momie dedans. Action*The Count Lucanor*, c'est de la bouille de pixel j'espère que ça plaira à tes yeux sensibles, le jeu est assez compliqué mais il en vaut la chandelle.
> 
> J'ai essayé d'être plus ou moins dans le thème pour tout les jeux, tout en présentant des styles différents. S'il y a un jeu que VRAIMENT tu sais que tu ne lanceras même pas, fait moi signe je chercherai autre chose. 
> Amuse toi bien !


A chaque fois pour cet event, je redécouvre les jeux en ma possession  ::XD:: 
Ça m'a l'air tout bon !
Merci  ::):

----------


## Hilikkus

> Pour Hilikkus, qui me facilite la tâche avec sa courte liste :
> - Subsurface Circular, parce qu'il est court, intéressant, avec des robots (et c'est cool les robots)
> - Celeste, qui est comme Super Meat Boy, mais en bien
> - Undertale, parce qu'il a une approche sympa si on accroche
> - Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes, parce que la furtivité, c'est la vie
> - Guacamelee comme jeu d'Halloween, parce qu'on passe dans le monde des morts, qu'il y a des esqueletos, du coup ça compte (faut bien creuser un peu, dans un backlog aussi petit :P )


Merci bien La Chouette !  Par contre je ne toucherai pas mon ordinateur avant dimanche soir malheureusement  ::cry:: 

En attendant de rager comme un dingue sur Celeste, voici ta liste Maxtidius10:

Orwell (5h)
Une expérience narrative d'enquête qui pose des questions sur les questions de protection de vie privée... et de lutte face au terrorisme. Très intéressant.

Epistory (6h)
Un typing game déguisé sous la forme d'un jeu d'action aventure ? Oui, c'est possible ! 

Fallout New Vegas (de 25 à une infinité d'heures)
Le meilleur de la série Fallout si on exclut les premiers en 2D. Un modèle d'écriture de personnages, quêtes et dialogue  ::love:: 

Mark of the ninja (6-7h)
Un excellent jeu d'infiltration - peut être même le meilleur.

Bonus:
Oxenfree
Une bande d'ados en proie à des phénomènes paranormaux lors d'une soirée sur une île déserte, je ne sais pas si on peut faire plus Halloween que ça  ::P:

----------


## Orkestra

> Voilà pour *Orkestra* , je tiens à noter que ta liste est très bien organisée mais un peu frustrante car j'aurai aimé en choisir quelques autres "reservés" 
> 
> *A Hat in time* - plateforme - 11H
> Je l'ai fini très récemment. Excellent plateform game (dans le genre Mario 64) avec une DA unique, et surtout une maniabilité au poil.
> 
> *Battle Chef Brigade* - puzzleRPG - 10H
> Très original, il faut passer le premier cap de la découverte pour voir le plein potentiel du jeu.
> 
> *Furi* - Bossrush - 7H
> ...


 ::lol:: 

Merci pour cette liste !
Je me suis inscrit à l'event en ne pensant faire qu'un seul jeu mais je ne sais pas quoi choisir dans cette liste, je crois que je vais être obligé d'en finir plusieurs du coup...  ::P: 

Par curiosité, qu'est-ce que tu aurais choisi dans les "réservés" ? 



Pour *Ruvon*, voilà la liste que je t'ai concoctée :

- *OPUS* (2h) parce que je ne connaissais pas et que ça a l'air vraiment chouette !
- *Peregrin* (6h) parce que ça m'intrigue aussi
- *Ori & The Blind Forest* (9h) parce que ça fera au moins un jeu que j'ai fait et apprécié
- *The Dream Machine* (14h) pour mettre un P&C, parce que graphiquement c'est très beau, et parce qu'il est aussi dans mon backlog
- *Metro Last Light Redux* (11h - Halloween) histoire de varier un peu avec un jeu en 3D et peut-être plus accès action que les autres.


J'ai recalé certains titres parce que je pensais qu'il y avait des chances pour que tu les lances sans avoir besoin qu'on t'y force un jour, parce que je ne les ai pas trouvé franchement génial (Little Nightmares) ou parce qu'en Early Access (Book of Demons).

Voilà, j'espère que cette liste te convient, bon event !

----------


## Kaede

Pour doggy d, j'ai choisi :
- Resonance (un PNC pour faire bonne mesure, genre désuet mais j'ai plutôt apprécié les derniers que j'ai faits)
- Dishonored (un classique qu'on ne présente plus)
- Super Time Force Ultra (ce jeu et cet humour stupide à souhait, j'en ai vraiment un excellent souvenir  ::P: )
- The Misadventures of P.B. Winterbottom (un ptit puzzle platformer pour la route, c'est un peu Halloween-esque, en plus)
- Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet (là je pense qu'on est mieux pour le côté Halloween)

 ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> @Rouxbarbe: Oui, je n'ai pas créé ma liste BLAEO, donc soit je la créé vite fait d'ici une heure, ou alors, tu peux sélectionner parmi mes jeux steam avec, disons, moins d'une heure au compteur!


Alors voici mon choix dans ton backlog relativement restreint  :^_^: 
*Black The Fall* : (~3h) je ne connaissais pas mais c'est édité par Square et visuellement ça ressemble très très fort à Inside, le jeu est court donc c'est cadeau pour commencer  :;): 
*Portal* : (~5h) ok on reste dans le puzzle game mais dans un autre style, et c'est de toute façon un indispensable à faire dans une vie de joueur
*Owlboy* : (~8-10h) Du plateformer aventure visuellement superbe, certains l'ont classé assez haut dans leur top de 2016-2017
*Tacoma* : (~3h) Une balade spaciale que j'ai souvent hésité à acheter, les avis sont plus mitigés mais si tu le fais je serais content d'avoir ton retour dessus
*Dead Space* : (~11-13h) pour la thématique Halloween of course, celui-là j'y ai joué à l'époque et j'ai eu de bons moments de flippe, je ne sais pas si il a bien vieilli mais ça vaut le coup de tenter l'expérience !

Bon jeu à toi, si la liste te va je la mettrai sur le site  :;):

----------


## Chivastein

C'est parfait, hormis pour Portal, que j'ai en réalité déjà fait entièrement!

Mais je te concède le fait que le choix s'avère plutôt restreint! :D

----------


## NFafa

> Hop, ma liste est mise à jour. I'm ready


C'est parfait mais .... où est cette liste ?  ::huh::  Soit je ne suis pas douée, soit je ne l'ai pas trouvée - ni sur le forum ni sur le site de l'event.

----------


## Paradox

Pour NFafa :

- Event[0] : un jeu (tres) court, assez difficile ranger dans une case, avec un bon concept.

- Inside : un pseudo-plateformer, avec une ambiance particuliere.

- Killer is Dead : un BTA sympathique, avec une ambiance, disons, "tres japonaise".

- Spec Ops: The Line : un TPS comme on en voit souvent, avec une histoire racontee comme peu souvent.

- Deus Ex: Mankind Divided : Parce que si tu as fais DE:HR, tu n'attendais que cet event pour faire la suite.  :;): 

Pour ce qui est du theme, je pense qu'au moins 4 de ces jeux rentrent plus ou moins dans la theme, si j'ai exagere le cote stress, noir, etc. ne pas hesiter a me le dire. Aucun ne fait reelement "peur", si c'est ce qui peut te rebuter.

Bon jeu !  :;):

----------


## Tigri

Pour Galgu:

- *Dead Space 2 :* Plein de monstres qui font peur à dégommer et découper.
- *Limbo :* Un plate formeur sympa avec une ambiance bien sombre et triste.
- *Painkiller: Hell & Damnation :* D'autres monstres à trucider, mais en FPS cette fois.
- *Amnesia: The Dark Descent :* Pas de monstres à buter cette fois, mais ils sont là et ils sont dangereux ! Le jeu le plus flippant auquel j'ai jamais joué.
- *Broforce :* Petit jeu d'action sympa ou il faut tuer tout le monde et où le décor par en miettes en même temps donc fait gaffe où tu tires  ::P: 

Bonne chance !

----------


## Cannes

Bon ben du coup, quitte à être rapide, j'ai fini *Corporate Lifestyle Simulator* ! C'était super drôle à faire, avec des mini cinématiques très débiles, des niveaux étranges et des zombies pas vraiment zombie qui travaillent dans une société. C'est très con et court, mais c'était sympa !


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Altay

Allez, j'ai mis à jour ma ma propre liste.

Pour *Biscuitkzh*:
*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* (~3h) : vu que tu l'as déjà commencé et puis il y a des monstres qui font un peu peur.*Portal* (~4h) : idem et c'est toujours une bonne excuse pour passer au 2 si ce n'est pas encore fait.  :;): *Assassin's Creed* (~15h) : idem, pour retourner aux sources après la sortie d'Odyssey !*Killer Is Dead* (~7h) : parce que franchement, un titre comme ça si c'est pas pour Halloween je sais quoi l'est !*Final Fantasy VIII* (~45h) : parce que c'est mon préféré de la série, mais vraiment si tu as le temps (sinon, *Shadow Warrior*)

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour *Ruvon*, voilà la liste que je t'ai concoctée :
> 
> - *OPUS* (2h) parce que je ne connaissais pas et que ça a l'air vraiment chouette !
> - *Peregrin* (6h) parce que ça m'intrigue aussi
> - *Ori & The Blind Forest* (9h) parce que ça fera au moins un jeu que j'ai fait et apprécié
> - *The Dream Machine* (14h) pour mettre un P&C, parce que graphiquement c'est très beau, et parce qu'il est aussi dans mon backlog
> - *Metro Last Light Redux* (11h - Halloween) histoire de varier un peu avec un jeu en 3D et peut-être plus accès action que les autres.
> 
> 
> ...


Merci  ::lol:: 

OPUS et Peregrin, ça va être vraiment l'occasion de s'y mettre  :;):  Les autres aussi remarque, mais ces deux là m'intriguent autant que toi !

Metro Last Light ce sera pas la version Redux par contre  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

> Merci bien La Chouette !  Par contre je ne toucherai pas mon ordinateur avant dimanche soir malheureusement 
> 
> En attendant de rager comme un dingue sur Celeste, voici ta liste Maxtidius10:
> 
> Orwell (5h)
> Une expérience narrative d'enquête qui pose des questions sur les questions de protection de vie privée... et de lutte face au terrorisme. Très intéressant.
> 
> Epistory (6h)
> Un typing game déguisé sous la forme d'un jeu d'action aventure ? Oui, c'est possible ! 
> ...


Merci pour la sélection ! Je pense que je vais commencer par installer mark of the ninja  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Allez, j'ai mis à jour ma ma propre liste.
> 
> Pour *Biscuitkzh*:
> *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* (~3h) : vu que tu l'as déjà commencé et puis il y a des monstres qui font un peu peur.*Portal* (~4h) : idem et c'est toujours une bonne excuse pour passer au 2 si ce n'est pas encore fait. *Assassin's Creed* (~15h) : idem, pour retourner aux sources après la sortie d'Odyssey !*Killer Is Dead* (~7h) : parce que franchement, un titre comme ça si c'est pas pour Halloween je sais quoi l'est !*Final Fantasy VIII* (~45h) : parce que c'est mon préféré de la série, mais vraiment si tu as le temps (sinon, *Shadow Warrior*)


Oh je suis très contente que tu aies choisi aussi des jeux que j'avais déjà commencés parce que je veux vraiment les finir et j'avais juste besoin d'un petit coup de pied au derrière.
Merci pour cette liste !  ::lol::

----------


## ajcrou

Pour Paradox, comme discuté en MP, je te propose la liste suivante :

- Dragon Age : Origins 
Comme indiqué, c'est une hérésie de ne pas y avoir joué au moins une fois. Donc, on répare immédiatement cette erreur.
Par contre, comme il est assez long je te propose seulement une première découverte en allant jusqu'à un point précis, en espérant que tu auras envie de continuer en dehors de l'Event. Globalement et sans spoil, le jeu est constitué d'un prologue propre à ton personnage, un premier chapitre d'introduction déclenchant l'intrigue, puis un deuxième chapitre où tu dois remplir plusieurs missions. Je te propose donc d'aller jusqu'à ce chapitre est de remplir au choix l'une des quatre quêtes suivantes : Tour du Cercle ou Golefalois ou Forêt de Bréciliane ou Orzammar.
Malheureusement, il ne semble pas y avoir de succès steam, donc je suppose qu'une capture d'écran du journal de quête sera suffisante ? Si cela pose problème à l'organisation de l'event pour valider, je te proposerais un autre jeu.

- Mars War Logs
Comme tu préfères de la SF, il entre dans cette catégorie.
Certes, c'est un jeu de chez Spiders donc budget limité, assez inégal sur le plan graphique et gameplay, mais l'ambiance et l'histoire reste sympathique à suivre.

- SOMA : il entre dans la thématique d'Halloween même si un peu de loin. Il entre aussi dans la catégorie SF, donc parfait. En plus, il est vraiment intéressant niveau promenade, ambiance et histoire.

- To the Moon : un petit jeu assez rapide à faire. Il m'avait été conseillé sur le topic des généreux et effectivement l'histoire est intéressante et émotionnante (prévoir un mouchoir).

- Limbo : comme les trois premiers jeux sont assez longs, encore un petit jeu rapide. L'ambiance graphique est particulière et mérite la découverte.

----------


## Paradox

> Pour Paradox, comme discuté en MP, je te propose la liste suivante :
> 
> - Dragon Age : Origins 
> Comme indiqué, c'est une hérésie de ne pas y avoir joué au moins une fois. Donc, on répare immédiatement cette erreur.
> Par contre, comme il est assez long je te propose seulement une première découverte en allant jusqu'à un point précis, en espérant que tu auras envie de continuer en dehors de l'Event. Globalement et sans spoil, le jeu est constitué d'un prologue propre à ton personnage, un premier chapitre d'introduction déclenchant l'intrigue, puis un deuxième chapitre où tu dois remplir plusieurs missions. Je te propose donc d'aller jusqu'à ce chapitre est de remplir au choix l'une des quatre quêtes suivantes : Tour du Cercle ou Golefalois ou Forêt de Bréciliane ou Orzammar.
> Malheureusement, il ne semble pas y avoir de succès steam, donc je suppose qu'une capture d'écran du journal de quête sera suffisante ? Si cela pose problème à l'organisation de l'event pour valider, je te proposerais un autre jeu.
> 
> - Mars War Logs
> Comme tu préfères de la SF, il entre dans cette catégorie.
> ...


Merci encore pour cette selection, il y a du mythique (DA: O) et du gift (SOMA), j'ai honte.  ::unsure:: 

Cet event sera donc l'occasion de me refaire une conscience.  ::ninja::

----------


## Altay

> Oh je suis très contente que tu aies choisi aussi des jeux que j'avais déjà commencés parce que je veux vraiment les finir et j'avais juste besoin d'un petit coup de pied au derrière.
> Merci pour cette liste !


Pas de quoi, je suis exactement pareil (soit je finis un jeu d'une traite, soit il me faut que je me fasse violence deux ans après pour le reprendre  :<_<: ). Ça m'a du coup paru naturel, et puis ce sont d'excellents jeux qui ont le bon goût de ne pas être trop longs, parfait pour l'event quoi.

----------


## Flugel

Pour acdctabs:

Limbo (3-4h): Un jeu avec un visuel fort sympathique, plutôt sombre et pas trop long à finir. (7/10 dans canard pc n°240)
Fallout  (16h): Un classique du post-apo. 
Amnesia: The Dark Descent (8h): Un jeu qui colle bien pour Halloween, et vu qu'on me l'a collé pour cet event, je le refile aussi :D (9/10 dans le n°219)
Half-life:Source (15h): Un de mes fps préféré, j'espère que tu aimera aussi.
Celeste(8h): J'ai testé récemment, j'ai kiffé, la musique est méga cool, c'est difficile mais pas impossible, que du bonheur ! (9/10 dans le n°375)

En espérant que tu passe un bon event  :;):

----------


## MonsieurLuge

@*Mordicus*, je t'ai choisi ces quelques jeux sans trop savoir quoi prendre d'autre. En effet, le contenu de la liste que tu m'as mis à disposition m'est globalement inconnu.
Reste que ce n'est pas non plus totalement par défaut, je pense qu'ils sont intéressants et j'y aurai joué avec plaisir. Amuse toi bien  :;): 

 - *Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon*, parce que c'est un bon FPS décomplexé (il faudrait d'ailleurs que j'y joue aussi)
 - *Her Story*, parce que je n'en ai lu que du bien
 - *Resident Evil remastered HD*, BOUH ! T'es mort !
 - *Westerad Double Barreled*, du gros pixel, le far-west, une histoire de meurtre familial, quoi de mieux pour passer quelques heures agréables ?
 - *The Flame in the Flood*, de la survie dans un monde abandonné ; la joie de vivre ne semble pas prédominer mais ça semble être une belle aventure

----------


## Mordicus

De toute façon, s'ils sont sur cette liste, c'est que je comptais au moins les essayer, du coup, y'a pas de mauvais choix. Merci à toi !

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Parfait alors  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour *MonsieurLuge* : 
> 
> *Cryptark* : moins de 5h, 2D rogulike shooter.
> 
> *Oddworld - New’n’Tasty* : moins de 10h, y avait 3 oddworld dans la liste donc je me suis dit autant en mettre un.
> 
> *River City Ransom Underground* : moins de 10h également, un beat them all. L'occasion de nous dire comment il se situe par rapport à Double Dragon 
> 
> *Dark Messiah of Might and Magic* : tout juste au dessus des 10h, un "jeu de tir rpg", je suis curieux d'avoir un retour dessus (bcp de jeu de tir dans ta liste par ailleur  ^^)
> ...


Je n'avais pas vu ton message. Et oui, j'aime bien les jeux de tir et les rogue-likes ^^
Merci pour cette sélection  :;):

----------


## Galgu

> Pour Galgu:
> 
> - *Dead Space 2 :* Plein de monstres qui font peur à dégommer et découper.
> - *Limbo :* Un plate formeur sympa avec une ambiance bien sombre et triste.
> - *Painkiller: Hell & Damnation :* D'autres monstres à trucider, mais en FPS cette fois.
> - *Amnesia: The Dark Descent :* Pas de monstres à buter cette fois, mais ils sont là et ils sont dangereux ! Le jeu le plus flippant auquel j'ai jamais joué.
> - *Broforce :* Petit jeu d'action sympa ou il faut tuer tout le monde et où le décor par en miettes en même temps donc fait gaffe où tu tires 
> 
> Bonne chance !


merci pour le choix... tu sais, tous les jeux ne sont pas obligés d'être dans le thème, hein, juste 1  ::):  

Enfin je vais faire de mon mieux

----------


## doggy d

Super sélection, merci.
Je n'aurai pas beaucoup de temps ce mois-ci mais j'installe d'office : Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet et Super Time Force Ultra qui s'annoncent très cool.
Bon event à toi !

----------


## Kulfy

Madgic, est-ce que tu pourrais remplacer À story about my uncle par AER Memory of Old, s'il te plaît ? 
Darkvador avait déjà fait le premier. 

Petit rappel pour les participants ! 

Et monsieur jullebarge est attendu à l'accueil pour ma liste, je répète, monsieur jullebarge.  ::'(: 
Et on s' étonne que l'equipe 2 prenne du retard, après.

----------


## madgic

> Madgic, est-ce que tu pourrais remplacer À story about my uncle par AER Memory of Old, s'il te plaît ?


C'est fait  :;): 

Je rappelle aussi qu'il y a Orkestra et EvilBlackSheep comme admin  ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

Premier jeu validé !




> *Another World – 20th Anniversary Edition* (2013)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Grosse purge. Roger joue tranquillou avec son accélérateur de particules perso lorsque un orage le téléporte vers un autre monde.
> 
> J'avais joué au jeu à l'époque, je l'avais eu dans une compil' avec Flashback et quelques point'n click Delphine Software. J'étais pas allé très loin, parce que c'était dur et surtout parce que Flashback c'est quand même largement mieux.
> 
> 25 ans après, c'est pareil. La réédition est très propre, on peut switcher vers les anciens graphismes à l'aide d'une touche, les deux versions sont encore très propres. Bravo à la DA, la mise en scène, et l'absence de narration. Mais par contre, qu'est-ce que ce jeu peut faire rager... Je le savais en plus, à cause de mes souvenirs, à cause de sa réputation de jeu pixel perfect/die&retry, mais en fait c'est pire que ça, surtout en combat: on peut faire strictement la même action et que ça se passe radicalement différemment. Il faut dire que les contrôles sont vraiment à chier, je sais pas si ça vient de moi ou que le jeu bouffe des frames, mais parfois on appuie sur un bouton, et rien ne se passe. Frustrant. On passera les énigmes complètement fumées, qui changent les règles du jeu comme ça d'un coup, parce que pourquoi pas.
> ...


La preuve, juste les succès parce que je suis tellement amnésique que j'ai oublié de screen le "the end":



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai commencé Antichamber.

... ma tête.  :OO:

----------


## sebarnolds

Il manque un lien vers le profil des utilisateurs sur le site. Chiff donne son lien BLAEO et un Google Sheet qu'il préfère que j'utilise... mais l'accès est bloqué. Du coup, pas facile de le retrouver sur le cpc pour lui demander l'accès. Si ça ne donne rien d'ici demain, je passe par BLAEO.

----------


## Orkestra

Son profil CPC (de Chiff)

Vers le haut du forum il y a une option "Communauté" dans laquelle tu trouves "Liste des membres", et sur cette page "Rechercher des membres" ; puisque les pseudos sont les mêmes sur le site de l'event que sur le forum normalement ça ne pose pas de problème de retrouver quelqu'un.

(Je t'accorde que ça serait peut-être plus rapide d'avoir le lien vers le forum directement depuis le site mais pour le coup moi je ne suis pas codeur et je ne sais pas ce que ça demanderait d’implanter ça  :;): )

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai commencé Antichamber.
> 
> ... ma tête.


Oui comme je te disais moi aussi au début je ne comprenais pas grand chose, on trouve quelques trucs par le pur hasard, et puis petit à petit on comprend comment fonctionne ce monde et on finit par s'y repérer et à connaitre plutôt bien les chemins à force de s'y être perdu  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai fini *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons*.
Une petite histoire de deux frères (duh) qui partent à l'aventure pour sauver leur père malade. 
Le mécanisme du jeu est la raison pour laquelle j'ai abandonné la première foi, mais il faut admettre que cette foi-ci je l'ai beaucoup apprécié et je l'ai trouvé intéressant. Tu es en contrôle de tous le deux personnages, mais au même temps. La partie droite de la manette pour un, et la partie gauche pour l'autre. Au début ça a été un peu frustrant mais en jouant ça devient plus facile, et même sympa. Les puzzles sont assez samples et il est clair que la partie "logique" n'est pas le but du jeu.
Les graphismes ne sont pas les meilleurs mais ils sont mignonnes en général. La musique est appropriée et pas mal du tout. L'histoire et le style sont très samples, mais je confesse que la fin m'a touchée. Tu es là à faire des puzzles et puis, tout à coup, _BAM_... émotions et tes yeux sont humides. 
En conclusion, *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* est un petit jeu sans prétention, je recommande pour passer 3 heures dans une aventure curieusement mystérieuse qui vous fera sourire.

Bonus pour les animaux mignonnes !  :Mellow2: 



Spoiler Alert! 










Pour les admins, comme Supergounou j'ai oublié de screen la fin, du coup j'ai utilisé le lien de la page avec mes succès remportés  ::ninja::

----------


## Chiff

> Il manque un lien vers le profil des utilisateurs sur le site. Chiff donne son lien BLAEO et un Google Sheet qu'il préfère que j'utilise... mais l'accès est bloqué. Du coup, pas facile de le retrouver sur le cpc pour lui demander l'accès. Si ça ne donne rien d'ici demain, je passe par BLAEO.


Normalement c'est bon (même si l'interface Google est pas claire).

Par contre quelqu'un peut-il s'occuper de choisir les.jeux de parpaingue à ma place ? Pas accès au PC avant dimanche et consulter sa liste Steam sur smartphone c'est pas super pratique pour moi.

----------


## acdctabs

Je serai pas dispo avant au mieux samedi pour faire la liste. Soit la personne patiente, soit quelqu'un le fait pour moi.
Désolé.
Bisous !

----------


## Paradox

> Je serai pas dispo avant au mieux samedi pour faire la liste. Soit la personne patiente, soit quelqu'un le fait pour moi.
> Désolé.
> Bisous !


Je peux choisir a la place d'acdctabs, au besoin.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai fini Antichamber, et je suis mitigé. C'est original, et la découverte est agréable même si le sous-texte vaguement métaphysique est dispensable. Mais passé les premières heures, on peut aisément en avoir marre de tourner en bourrique dans ces environnements minimalistes, surtout lorsque la progression implique de revisiter des salles déjà découvertes pour y tester de nouvelles solutions, mais que le simple fait de retrouver lesdites salles relève du coup de bol. On touche là les limites d'un design dont le propos de base, voire la raison d'être, est de désorienter le joueur : ça fonctionne. Et c'est rigolo, mais pas très longtemps. L'agencement non linéaire est intéressant mais le revers de la médaille est que le sentiment de progression est assez mal dosé. Au final, je dirais que cet OVNI vidéoludique propose avant tout une "expérience", et si je serais bien en peine de trancher sur le fait qu'elle soit absolument bonne ou mauvaise, j'ai quand même eu hâte qu'elle se termine.

Pas de succès Steam sur ce jeu, pas vraiment d'écran de fin non plus mais quelques screens à titre de preuve ci-dessous.


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## sebarnolds

> Son profil CPC (de Chiff)
> 
> Vers le haut du forum il y a une option "Communauté" dans laquelle tu trouves "Liste des membres", et sur cette page "Rechercher des membres" ; puisque les pseudos sont les mêmes sur le site de l'event que sur le forum normalement ça ne pose pas de problème de retrouver quelqu'un.
> 
> (Je t'accorde que ça serait peut-être plus rapide d'avoir le lien vers le forum directement depuis le site mais pour le coup moi je ne suis pas codeur et je ne sais pas ce que ça demanderait d’implanter ça )


On est grands, on se débrouille  ::):  J'avais trouvé via cette méthode, je trouve que ça serait sympa d'avoir la possibilité de le faire direct depuis le site. bastien l'a fait pour le site cpcgifts, le lien renvoie vers la page du forum pour écrire un MP. Du coup, voici ma liste pour Chiff (une sélection de genres et durées divers) :
- *Inside*
- *The Darkness II*
- *The Banner Saga*
- *Technobabylon*
- *Scanner Sombre*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Normalement c'est bon (même si l'interface Google est pas claire).
> 
> Par contre quelqu'un peut-il s'occuper de choisir les.jeux de parpaingue à ma place ? Pas accès au PC avant dimanche et consulter sa liste Steam sur smartphone c'est pas super pratique pour moi.


Pour parpaingue, voici une sélection :
- 2Dark
- Amnesia: The Dark Descent
- Mark of the Ninja
- Dear Esther
- Home
- Bastion
- Furi
- Call of Juarez Gunslinger
- Shadow Warrior
- White Night
- Condemned: Criminal Origins
- Finding Teddy

Perso, dans sa liste, j'aurais choisi les 5 premiers. Je t'en ai mis 7 autres qui me semblent bien aussi. A toi de choisir et d'encoder sur le site  ::):

----------


## madgic

> Je peux choisir a la place d'acdctabs, au besoin.


Voilà, tu peux les choisir sur le site  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai fini Antichamber, et je suis mitigé. C'est original, et la découverte est agréable même si le sous-texte vaguement métaphysique est dispensable. Mais passé les premières heures, on peut aisément en avoir marre de tourner en bourrique dans ces environnements minimalistes, surtout lorsque la progression implique de revisiter des salles déjà découvertes pour y tester de nouvelles solutions, mais que le simple fait de retrouver lesdites salles relève du coup de bol. On touche là les limites d'un design dont le propos de base, voire la raison d'être, est de désorienter le joueur : ça fonctionne. Et c'est rigolo, mais pas très longtemps. L'agencement non linéaire est intéressant mais le revers de la médaille est que le sentiment de progression est assez mal dosé. Au final, je dirais que cet OVNI vidéoludique propose avant tout une "expérience", et si je serais bien en peine de trancher sur le fait qu'elle soit absolument bonne ou mauvaise, j'ai quand même eu hâte qu'elle se termine.
> 
> Pas de succès Steam sur ce jeu, pas vraiment d'écran de fin non plus mais quelques screens à titre de preuve ci-dessous.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/11/02/92de...9d07a4b.th.jpg http://tof.cx/images/2018/11/02/fe3a...4271717.th.jpg http://tof.cx/images/2018/11/02/b966...a5752b3.th.jpg


Waw dis donc tu l'as fini super vite  ::P:  Effectivement ça peut prendre la tête quand même surtout que la tu y as joué de manière assez intensive finalement en plus. Un autre screen que tu peux éventuellement partager c'est sur l'écran d'accueil ou on peut voir tous les "cadres" que tu as rencontré dans le jeu. Car forcément il y a des secrets un peu partout.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> C'est parfait, hormis pour Portal, que j'ai en réalité déjà fait entièrement!
> 
> Mais je te concède le fait que le choix s'avère plutôt restreint! :D


Ok je t'en trouve un dernier pour remplacer Portal et je mets la liste à jour sur le site  :;): 

Edit : J'ai ajouté Mirror's Edge pour compléter

----------


## parpaingue

> Pour parpaingue, voici une sélection :
> - 2Dark
> - Amnesia: The Dark Descent
> - Mark of the Ninja
> - Call of Juarez Gunslinger
> - Home
> 
> Perso, dans sa liste, j'aurais choisi les 5 premiers. Je t'en ai mis 7 autres qui me semblent bien aussi. A toi de choisir et d'encoder sur le site


Je vais juste remplacer Dear Esther par un peu de FPS de la liste pour changer du reste, parce qu'en vrai je l'ai déjà fait (oui, en 76 minutes, il est pas dans ma catégorie "daubes" pour rien, un demi-kebab de gâché tiens  :tired: ), même si un jour steam m'a rajouté une 2e version avec achievements à laquelle j'ai pas touché.
Rahlala Home je me souvenais même pas que je l'avais, ça doit sortir d'un bundle à la noix  ::lol::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je vais juste remplacer Dear Esther par un peu de FPS de la liste pour changer du reste, parce qu'en vrai je l'ai déjà fait (oui, en 76 minutes, il est pas dans ma catégorie "daubes" pour rien, un demi-kebab de gâché tiens ), même si un jour steam m'a rajouté une 2e version avec achievements à laquelle j'ai pas touché.
> Rahlala Home je me souvenais même pas que je l'avais, ça doit sortir d'un bundle à la noix


Ah pourtant j'ai recherché dans la liste et je n'ai pas trouvé l'autre... Dans les FPS, il y a Betrayer, Dishonored 2 (trop long ?). J'avais mis Shadow Warrior qui a bonne réputation dans la liste plus loin aussi. Sinon, il y a toujours les vieux dans ta bibliothèque : Wolfenstein 3D, Doom, Quake...

----------


## parpaingue

Dans mes jeux j'ai "Dear Esther" et "Dear Ester: Landmark Edition" (auquel j'ai pas touché vu que j'avais pas aimé), peut-être un jour "Dear Esther: VR edition" ? Je sais pas si les deux sont visibles sur le profil public.
Si tu regardes la citation que j'ai ninja, j'ai mis Call of Juarez Gunslinger que tu avais proposé, pour le coup celui-là était tombé dans l'oubli mais ça me botte bien de le faire.

Les vieilleries sortent d'un pack, je les ai déjà retournées à l'époque, même si un jour faudra que je tente Brutal Hexen.

----------


## Chivastein

*Black The Fall*

Je viens donc de terminer le premier jeu qui m'avait été assigné par Rouxbarbe, en 3h, comme annoncé par How Long To Beat.
C'est donc un puzzle-plateformer qui prend place dans une dystopie communiste (qui a dit pléonasme?  ::ninja:: ), et le jeu nous place directement dans la peu d'un rebelle, sans aucune forme d'introduction ni quoi que ce soit. L'ambiance m'a immédiatement fait penser à 1984 d'Orwell, et je suis même à peu près certain que les développeurs s'en sont même directement inspirés (scène d'une foule s'exclamant de colère face à un écran géant, caméra omniprésentes, ...). Le gameplay est plutôt basique (on commence à poil au début, on récupère par la suite un laser qui nous permet d'activer certains items à distance, et enfin on termine avec un chien-robot, ouvrant encore de nouvelles possibilités), les puzzles ne sont pas très difficiles, et je ne suis resté vraiment bloqué plus de 5 minutes que sur 3 ou 4 d'entre eux.

La réalisation est soignée, mais c'est finalement l'ambiance qui m'a le plus plu, très pesante, noir et sans espoir, régulièrement exposé aux cadavres de nos concitoyens (amis? famille? collègues? ces concepts n'existent plus, il n'y a plus qu'une foule).

Il m'a donc fallu 3h pour en faire le tour, et c'était suffisant, plus que ça, et ça aurait pu devenir pénible. Et concernant donc la fin :



Spoiler Alert! 


on finit éventuellement par libérer la population du régime en cassant le mur portant le marteau et la faucille, et en guise d'outro, on court devant des photos, réelles cette fois-ci, de la Roumanie communiste et de sa répression.

----------


## Orkestra

> J'ai fini *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons*.
> 
> [...]



Et le droit à l'image alors ?!  :Cell:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et le droit à l'image alors ?!


Pardonne-moi !

----------


## Chiff

> Dans mes jeux j'ai "Dear Esther" et "Dear Ester: Landmark Edition" (auquel j'ai pas touché vu que j'avais pas aimé), peut-être un jour "Dear Esther: VR edition" ? Je sais pas si les deux sont visibles sur le profil public.
> Si tu regardes la citation que j'ai ninja, j'ai mis Call of Juarez Gunslinger que tu avais proposé, pour le coup celui-là était tombé dans l'oubli mais ça me botte bien de le faire.
> 
> Les vieilleries sortent d'un pack, je les ai déjà retournées à l'époque, même si un jour faudra que je tente Brutal Hexen.


Hop j'ai choisi sur la liste de Sebarnold ! :D

Voir la liste sur le site de Madgic.

----------


## Orkestra

> Pardonne-moi !
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/11/02/e76...2862421706.jpg


Je préfère ça...  :Cigare:

----------


## jopopoe

*The Stanley Parable* "fini"

https://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopo.../achievements/

Petite critique :

"Un OVNI qui se joue des codes vidéo-ludiques

The Stanley Parable séduit très rapidement le joueur, avec son narrateur qui commente en direct vos actions, c'est assez marrant. D'autant plus que l'acteur qui assure le doublage est franchement très bon.

Puis il prend un temps d'avance sur les actions du joueur, et c'est là que commence le vrai jeu. Ecouter cette voix omnisciente ou refuser de se laisser dicter sa conduite ? Bon j'ai très rapidement opté pour la seconde solution, et le jeu m'a tendu un piège dans lequel j’ai allègrement sauté, ce qui m'a valu les railleries du narrateur, c'était encore une fois très drôle !

Bon du coup le reste du jeu va consister à osciller entre obéir ou désobéir au gré de vos envies, afin de satisfaire ou de rendre folle cette fameuse voix off.

Parfois on tourne un peu en rond de manière pénible, on tâtonne beaucoup, mais on débloque des petites scénettes régulièrement, on déconstruit le jeu et on s'amuse beaucoup à l'entendre se plaindre.

J'ai personnellement trouvé que ça manquait d'une sorte de carte qui t'expliquerait ce que tu as fait et t'aiderait à découvrir ce que tu n'as pas encore vu, ça m'aurait un peu aidé à me motiver à tout voir.

Du coup je n'ai pas tout vu ni tout fait, parce que la répétition commençait un peu trop à se faire sentir, et quand le jeu m'a fortement incité à faire Echap, j'ai obtempéré et quitté ma partie. 1h30 de jeu au total, c'était fun mais pas exceptionnel. Sans doute pas assez ludique pour moi.

14/20"



Ce soir je commence *To The Moon* !

----------


## madgic

> Je t'accorde que ça serait peut-être plus rapide d'avoir le lien vers le forum directement depuis le site mais pour le coup moi je ne suis pas codeur et je ne sais pas ce que ça demanderait d’implanter ça


Je viens de regarder et je ne peut pas mettre un système automatique simplement parce que l'url du profil sur cpc, c'est : http://forum.canardpc.com/members/[un nombre]-[le login]. Pour moi, c'est : http://forum.canardpc.com/members/75578-madgicsysteme

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ce soir je commence *To The Moon* !


C'est super chouette. J'ai adoré !  :Mellow2:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je viens de regarder et je ne peut pas mettre un système automatique simplement parce que l'url du profil sur cpc, c'est : http://forum.canardpc.com/members/[un nombre]-[le login]. Pour moi, c'est : http://forum.canardpc.com/members/75578-madgicsysteme


Effectivement, on dirait que bastien a fait le lien (au moment de l'inscription ?) entre les deux. Tant pis, on fera la recherche manuellement si nécessaire à l'avenir  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Et même *Portal* est fini.
Bon je pense que tout le monde ici connaisse ce jeu : un peu de platforming avec des puzzles. 
Je ne suis pas sûre pourquoi je l'ai laissé tombé la première foi mais ça a été clairement un erreur de ma part. Par contre, j'ai fini le deuxième et je l'ai bien aimé, et je suis surprise par la différence au niveau de la difficulté. J'ai utilisé des guides pour _Portal 2_ parfois, mais cette foi-ci j'ai réussi à faire tout et toute seule.
Il n'y a pas beaucoup de choses à dire à propos de la musique ou les personnages (à l'exception de GLaDOS que j'adore et qui est exceptionnel), mais les graphismes ne sont pas mal et la seule voix dans le jeu est très bien faite.
En tout cas, *Portal* est un très bon jeu de puzzle avec un intrigue intéressant et une atmosphère drôle qui vous fera rire tout au long du chemin.

----------


## Paradox

> Voilà, tu peux les choisir sur le site


Comme promis, voila ta selection Kaede :

- Teslagrad : un plateformer pas trop long et sympathique
- Orwell : un jeu de "gestion", avec une ambiance tout particuliere et une histoire assez interessante bien qu'assez courte
- Psychonauts : un platformer/adventure tres sympathique
- Vanquish : un TPS court et nerveux, bien cliche mais totalement base sur le plaisir de jeu
- Dead Space 2 : la suite d'un must-have du survival horror

Un ensemble (plus ou moins) equilibre, assez court, pour te laisser du choix dans la decouverte, tout en respectant le theme ; j'espere que ca te plaira !  :;): 

PS : Tu as des jeux tres bien dans ton backlog, mais de assez a tres chronophages, c'est fou ! Faut pas laisser ca comme ca mon bon monsieur  ::ninja::

----------


## NFafa

> Pour NFafa :
> - Event[0] : un jeu (tres) court, assez difficile ranger dans une case, avec un bon concept.


Je ne connais pas du tout, je pense que je testerai rapidement




> - Inside : un pseudo-plateformer, avec une ambiance particuliere.


Je crois que c'est assez proche de Limbo que j'avais modérement apprécié. Cela dit le HLTB est assez bas, je pense qu'il sera vite terminé  ::): 




> - Killer is Dead : un BTA sympathique, avec une ambiance, disons, "tres japonaise".


Alors celui-la n'était certainement pas le premier sur ma liste ! J'ai pas trop d'expérience en BTA, ce sera l'occasion de découvrir si il me reste du temps. J'espère juste que le scénario n'est pas trop "japonais".




> - Spec Ops: The Line : un TPS comme on en voit souvent, avec une histoire racontee comme peu souvent.


Je l'avais un peu oublié mais ça fait longtemps que je veux le tester




> - Deus Ex: Mankind Divided : Parce que si tu as fais DE:HR, tu n'attendais que cet event pour faire la suite.


Certes mais non ! J'ai l'habitude de passer un peu de temps entre deux jeux d'un même genre. Mais bon Les habitudes sont faites pour être changées  ::trollface:: 

Je rentre demain chez moi, et je me mets au boulot pour péter la gueule à ce backlog.

Merci pour la sélection  :;):

----------


## Flugel

*Ziggurat: Fini !* Les crédit de fin et mes succès steam

Jeu sympatoche, mais trop facile, bourrer les boss suffit a les faire tombé, ce qui rend l’expérience un peu décevante, mais je n'ai pas testé les modes de difficulté au delà de moyen, donc je suppose que cela doit s’améliorer. En ce qui concerne le jeu en lui même, cela ressemble beaucoup a un serious sam, mais dans un univers fantasy. Les graphismes/le son est correct. Donc je recommande si vous aimez les fps sans être trop dans la recherche de la difficulté.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'espère juste que le scénario n'est pas trop "japonais".


Alors il y a Biscottekzh qui s'y est mise cet aprèm' sur l'ordi d'à côté, et j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi...  ::unsure::

----------


## McCauley

Ma sélection pour *Altay*:

*F.E.A.R* : Un must à faire  :Perfect: 
*The Talos Principle: Road To Gehenna* : Connais pas
*Hitman: Blood Money* : Pour moi le meilleur de la franchise
*Darksiders Warmastered Edition* : Un ptit jeu qui parait qu'il est bien
*To the Moon*  : Beaucoup de canards l’apprécie

----------


## Kaede

Ah oui j'avais oublié de réagir au post d'acdctabs, toutes mes confuses.



> Comme promis, voila ta selection Kaede :
> 
> - Teslagrad : un plateformer pas trop long et sympathique
> - Orwell : un jeu de "gestion", avec une ambiance tout particuliere et une histoire assez interessante bien qu'assez courte
> - *Psychonauts* : un platformer/adventure tres sympathique
> - Vanquish : un TPS court et nerveux, bien cliche mais totalement base sur le plaisir de jeu
> - Dead Space 2 : la suite d'un must-have du survival horror


Nickel merci, juste un problème : j'ai déjà fait *Psychonauts* 2 fois !
La liste que j'ai exportée n'est pas groupée par jeux (oui, c'est pourri...'me suis pas méfié), j'ai un temps de jeu nul sur GOG, mais de 30h sur Steam  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Je ne connais pas du tout, je pense que je testerai rapidement


C'est interessant et court (~2h pour un run) ; au pire, ca peut permettre de souffler entre 2 autres jeux.




> Je crois que c'est assez proche de Limbo que j'avais modérement apprécié. Cela dit le HLTB est assez bas, je pense qu'il sera vite terminé


C'est le jeu suivant des memes developpeurs, ca explique.  ::): 




> Alors celui-la n'était certainement pas le premier sur ma liste ! J'ai pas trop d'expérience en BTA, ce sera l'occasion de découvrir si il me reste du temps. J'espère juste que le scénario n'est pas trop "japonais".


Alors, desole par avance, c'est tres japonais... En plus, c'est relativement WTF-esque... mais pas toujours dans le bon sens du terme.  ::ninja:: 

Je l'ai fais, bien aime au debut, beaucoup moins sur la fin ; je suis preneur de ton retour si tu arrives a le faire.  :;): 




> Je l'avais un peu oublié mais ça fait longtemps que je veux le tester


Il vaut le coup ne serait-ce que pour le message et certains visuels.  :;): 




> Certes mais non ! J'ai l'habitude de passer un peu de temps entre deux jeux d'un même genre. Mais bon Les habitudes sont faites pour être changées


Oups...  ::unsure:: 

D'un autre cote, c'est de tres loin le plus long, tous les autres etant relativement courts... J'essayais juste de te faire un espece d'ensemble eclectique pour que tu puisses avoir du choix, si jamais tu faisais une reaction epidermique voire meme que, sur un malentendu, tu arrives tout de meme a les finir (sauf peut-etre DE).

J'espere que la selection t'iras quand meme. De toute facon, je le verrai si tu m'insultes a la fin de l'event ou si tu me remercies a nouveau.  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Alors il y a Biscottekzh qui s'y est mise cet aprèm' sur l'ordi d'à côté, et j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi...


Ouais je confirme, c'est très "japonais"  ::|:

----------


## Altay

> Ma sélection pour *Altay*:
> 
> *F.E.A.R* : Un must à faire 
> *The Talos Principle: Road To Gehenna* : Connais pas
> *Hitman: Blood Money* : Pour moi le meilleur de la franchise
> *Darksiders Warmastered Edition* : Un ptit jeu qui parait qu'il est bien
> *To the Moon*  : Beaucoup de canards l’apprécie


Bon, plusieurs jeux pour lesquels il me fallait un bon coup de pied aux fesses pour m'y mettre. J'ai lancé le téléchargement de F.E.A.R et Darksiders, en attendant j'attaque To The Moon.  ::):

----------


## NFafa

Ma sélection pour MacCauley :
*Limbo*  un classique pour commencer, rapide et sympa
*Unreal II: The Awakening* J'en garde une très bonne impression de son époque. Ca fait quelques temps que je voulais le relancer pour voir comment ça a vieilli, mais si je peux déléguer ...  :Cigare: 
*Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines* C'est selon moi un must-have du JV ce serait dommage de passer à côté. Il est un peu long (22.5 sur HLTB ) alors disons qu'arriver jusqu'à l'Afrique du sud suffira.
*The Walking Dead* Un très bon telltale avec des zombies pour le thème halloween
Pour le dernier j'ai pas mal hésité à prendre House Party parce que ça a l'air vraiment ....  ::wub:: mais ça va plutôt être *Metro 2033* que je ne connais pas mais dont on m'a dit le plus grand bien

----------


## Paradox

> Ouais je confirme, c'est très "japonais"


Attends de voir la fin pour rager.  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon, j'aime bien les mini-jeux.  ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah oui j'avais oublié de réagir au post d'acdctabs, toutes mes confuses.
> 
> Nickel merci, juste un problème : j'ai déjà fait *Psychonauts* 2 fois !
> La liste que j'ai exportée n'est pas groupée par jeux (oui, c'est pourri...'me suis pas méfié), j'ai un temps de jeu nul sur GOG, mais de 30h sur Steam


Mayrde...

Au hasard, on va changer par *Brutal Legend*, si Madgic veut bien echanger...  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

Bon, fini *Limbo*.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser, c'est un puzzle-game decent avec une atmosphere particuliere et une histoire pour le moins etrange/quasi-absente. Je lui prefere des memes developpeurs, Inside, qui, tout en restant dans la meme veine, a un peu plus de corps a tous les niveaux, notamment l'histoire.

----------


## Kaede

> Au hasard, on va changer par *Brutal Legend*, si Madgic veut bien echanger...


Parfait, merci (au hasard, hein ?)  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Avec un peu de retard (désolé j'étais en vacances à l'étranger, j'ai raté le début de l'évent), j'ai choisi les jeux suivants pour Kulfy:

A Story About My Uncle: très bon jeu de grappin pas trop long et bien fun

Alice: Madness Returns: pour le thème Halloween

Lara Croft GO: très chouet puzzle game. Je l'avais fait sur Android et j'avais bien aimé.

Remember Me: je l'ai pas fini encore mais j'ai adoré le début, l'histoire semble intéressante et les graphismes restent très jolis

Wolfenstein: The New Order: du pur FPS bien nerveux, joli, avec une chouette histoire et gameplay. Un de mes FPS préféré.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Pour Jullebarge :*
> 
> *Quantum Break :* jeu AAA pas trop difficile qui se boucle en une dizaine d'heures
> 
> *Silence :* Point 'n' Click assez court, très facile, mais sublime.
> 
> *Murdered Soul suspect :* Thème halloween et jeu d'enquête passé sous le radar.
> 
> *Chroma Squad :* si tu aimes les sentaï, il faut le faire.
> ...


Merci pour cette sélection, je pense que je devrais pouvoir en finir au moins un dans le lot. Murder Soul Suspect c'est la 2eme fois qu'on me le choisit pour un event ! Pas trop accroché la dernière fois mais je vais retenter si j'ai le temps

----------


## Altay

Spoiler Alert! 






*To the Moon* terminé. Un petit jeu narratif à la bien jolie histoire, assez émouvant, j'ai bien apprécié.

----------


## Paradox

> Parfait, merci (au hasard, hein ?)


Ah oui, du genre, "j'ouvre le tableur, je scroll dans la zone avec zero temps de jeu, je choisis une ligne et regarde le nom correspondant" au hasard. Comme le temps HLTB etait correct, je me suis dis que c'etait peut-etre pas une mauvaise idee.  ::P:

----------


## Kulfy

> Avec un peu de retard (désolé j'étais en vacances à l'étranger, j'ai raté le début de l'évent), j'ai choisi les jeux suivants pour Kulfy:
> 
> A Story About My Uncle: très bon jeu de grappin pas trop long et bien fun
> 
> Alice: Madness Returns: pour le thème Halloween
> 
> Lara Croft GO: très chouet puzzle game. Je l'avais fait sur Android et j'avais bien aimé.
> 
> Remember Me: je l'ai pas fini encore mais j'ai adoré le début, l'histoire semble intéressante et les graphismes restent très jolis
> ...


Merci !
J'ai Nier Automata sur le feu en ce moment, donc pas sûr de pouvoir me lancer dans un 'gros jeu' ce mois-ci, mais je ferai au moins les deux plus petits du lot  :;):

----------


## Flad

J'ai commencé slay the spire.
Je termine jamais l'acte 2...

----------


## banditbandit

> Merci !
> J'ai Nier Automata sur le feu en ce moment, donc pas sûr de pouvoir me lancer dans un 'gros jeu' ce mois-ci, mais je ferai au moins les deux plus petits du lot


Veinard !  :;):

----------


## McCauley

> Ma sélection pour MacCauley :
> *Limbo*  un classique pour commencer, rapide et sympa
> *Unreal II: The Awakening* J'en garde une très bonne impression de son époque. Ca fait quelques temps que je voulais le relancer pour voir comment ça a vieilli, mais si je peux déléguer ... 
> *Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines* C'est selon moi un must-have du JV ce serait dommage de passer à côté. Il est un peu long (22.5 sur HLTB ) alors disons qu'arriver jusqu'à l'Afrique du sud suffira.
> *The Walking Dead* Un très bon telltale avec des zombies pour le thème halloween
> Pour le dernier j'ai pas mal hésité à prendre House Party parce que ça a l'air vraiment .... mais ça va plutôt être *Metro 2033* que je ne connais pas mais dont on m'a dit le plus grand bien


En avant Guingamp  ::):

----------


## darkvador

> Ici on essaye de faire les choses bien monsieur ! 
> 
> Du coup:
> 
> *Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit*, de la plateforme wtf, je crois savoir que t'es pas fan du genre mais il est assez gentillet celui-là.*Slay the Spire*, jeu de carte, ton objectif sera de buter une fois le boss final, normalement tu devrais y arriver assez rapidement.*Ghost of a Tale*, de l'infiltration aventure tout mignon.*Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light*, parce qu'il me semble y avoir vu une momie dedans. Action*The Count Lucanor*, c'est de la bouille de pixel j'espère que ça plaira à tes yeux sensibles, le jeu est assez compliqué mais il en vaut la chandelle.
> 
> J'ai essayé d'être plus ou moins dans le thème pour tout les jeux, tout en présentant des styles différents. S'il y a un jeu que VRAIMENT tu sais que tu ne lanceras même pas, fait moi signe je chercherai autre chose. 
> Amuse toi bien !
> 
> ...


Content que la liste te plaise. Je suis désolé je n'ai pas eu le temps d'expliquer mes choix surtout qu'en plus ton backlog est gargantuesque  ::):  (avec du très bon d'ailleurs mais aussi du pire (j'ai failli te mettre Bad Rats, je crois qu'il a très mauvaise réputation sur le forum))

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai commencé slay the spire.
> Je termine jamais l'acte 2...


Ah mince... De ce que j'ai compris, faut pas hésiter à réflechir combo dans ce jeu. Et avoir un peu de chance !




> Content que la liste te plaise. Je suis désolé je n'ai pas eu le temps d'expliquer mes choix surtout qu'en plus ton backlog est gargantuesque  (avec du très bon d'ailleurs mais aussi du pire (j'ai failli te mettre Bad Rats, je crois qu'il a très mauvaise réputation sur le forum))


T'as bien fait de te retenir  :^_^:

----------


## Paradox

Fini *To the Moon*.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser. Une belle histoire tres romancee, pour peu que l'on s'y prendre et que l'on soit pas trop deprime et encore moins depressif... Double dose de medicaments, ce soir...

Bien que je n'ai pas envie d'en dire du mal, le reste, a part les graphismes et une musique ou deux, ne m'a pas vraiment plu.

Ce que je peux vraiment dire en revanche, c'est qu'il ne laisse pas indifferent, que l'on aime ou pas.

----------


## RomTaka

> Bon, fini *Limbo*.
> 
> *Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser*, c'est un puzzle-game decent avec une atmosphere particuliere et une histoire pour le moins etrange/quasi-absente. Je lui prefere des memes developpeurs, Inside, qui, tout en restant dans la meme veine, a un peu plus de corps a tous les niveaux, notamment l'histoire.





> Fini *To the Moon*.
> 
> *Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser*. Une belle histoire tres romancee, pour peu que l'on s'y prendre et que l'on soit pas trop deprime et encore moins depressif... Double dose de medicaments, ce soir...
> 
> Bien que je n'ai pas envie d'en dire du mal, le reste, a part les graphismes et une musique ou deux, ne m'a pas vraiment plu.
> 
> Ce que je peux vraiment dire en revanche, c'est qu'il ne laisse pas indifferent, que l'on aime ou pas.


Tu copies-colles tes débuts de compte-rendus de jeu ou tu sais juste pas trop quoi penser pour tout en ce moment ?  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> Tu copies-colles tes débuts de compte-rendus de jeu ou tu sais juste pas trop quoi penser pour tout en ce moment ?


Ca doit etre la periode et/ou le choix de jeux.

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai commencé slay the spire.
> Je termine jamais l'acte 2...


Faut chercher du combo. Ce qui marche bien avec l'Ironclad, c'est la force. C'est un type de deck facile à utiliser, et qui marche du tonnerre (Flex, Heavy Blade, Demon Form, Inflame, etc.). Ne pas hésiter à refuser de rajouter des cartes à ton deck si c'est pas terrible ou qu'il n'y a pas de synergie avec ce que tu as déjà. Ne pas hésiter à passer sur du point d'interrogation à gogo, c'est souvent intéressant. Améliorer au maximum ses cartes. Et après, un truc qui se fait au fil des parties : apprendre à connaître les ennemis.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Alors, j'ai fini *Killer is Dead*.
La meilleure façon de décrire ce jeu est : gâchis.
L'histoire de base est très simple. On est un assassin qui travaille pour une entreprise afin d'éliminer des gens méchants. 
On est jeté dans l'univers du jeu sans explications particulières. La seule chose claire est que ce n'est pas un monde normal, vu qu'il y a des monstres, des licornes, des vampires, des gens avec des parties du corps mécaniques, et en général pour les 10 premières minutes on va être très, très étonné et perdu.
D'un côté, ce n'est pas grave, parce que l'univers est intéressant et c'est très amusant de voir toutes les choses bizarres dans chaque chapitre. De l'autre, même à la fin certaines choses ne sont pas expliquées suffisamment et la partie "WTF" du jeu devient rapidement ennuyeuse en perdant son côté rigolo et particulier.
Même les graphismes sont originaux et inhabituels, et ils donnent au jeu un aspect chouette.


Spoiler Alert! 







Spoiler Alert! 






La musique est un peu décevante en général, mais il y a des moments où par contre elle est juste parfaite. Les combats sont probablement la partie la plus intéressante du jeu. Le système n'est pas trop compliqué et les effets visuels des attaques et des actions spéciales sont très jolis. Les boss sont intéressants et le design des créatures dans tout le jeu est vraiment super. 

Mais si d'un côté on a la base pour un bon jeu comme ça, de l'autre...
Comme je l'ai déjà mentionné, la musique pouvait être sans doute meilleure, certains clichés pouvaient être évités, des explications pouvaient être rendues plus claires, mais surtout il y a toute une partie du jeu qui pouvait être éliminée.
Toutes les femmes sont stéréotypées (peu de vêtements/gros seins), et elles sont là exclusivement pour le plaisir du personnage principal (qui a des relations sexuelles avec toutes) et du joueur, à l'exception d'une seule qui est juste le stéréotype de la petite fille japonaise (anime/manga) bête, ennuyeuse et naïve. Il y a un mini-jeu pour regarder sous les vêtements de ces filles et pour les scènes de sexe (censurées), avec de la musique façon porno softcore, des gémissements etc. Toutes les femmes sont appelées "Beauties" tout au long du jeu. Seins inutilement rebondissants. Etc.
Et si on veut des armes spécifiques pour le personnage ou tous les succès Steam, il faut faire ces "mini jeux" plusieurs fois, du coup ce n'est pas entièrement possible d'éviter cette partie du jeu.

En conclusion, c'est dommage. J'ai adoré les graphismes et le style des combats, ainsi que l'aspect bizarre et drôle du jeu. Mais le manque d'attention aux détails et la partie sexuelle totalement inutile et bas de gamme abaissent grandement la valeur du jeu. Il aurait pu être beaucoup mieux.

----------


## Altay

> En conclusion, c'est dommage. J'ai adoré les graphismes et le style des combats, ainsi que l'aspect bizarre et drôle du jeu. Mais le manque d'attention aux détails et la partie sexuelle totalement inutile et bas de gamme abaissent grandement la valeur du jeu. Il aurait pu être beaucoup mieux.


Ayant choisi un peu l'aveugle (connaissant Suda51 de réputation mais sans avoir moi-même touché à un de ses jeux), je regrette de l'avoir mis dans ta liste du coup. Au moins je peux garantir que les deux derniers sont super cools.  :;):

----------


## Cannes

J'ai aussi commencé Slay the Spire, par contre y'a une fin au jeu? Je sais pas trop ou m'arrêter pour compléter le backlog.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai aussi commencé Slay the Spire, par contre y'a une fin au jeu? Je sais pas trop ou m'arrêter pour compléter le backlog.


De ce que j'ai lu, il y a une sorte de boss final à battre pour terminer un run (comme dans Isaac en gros), donc ceci est l'objectif.  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Call of Juarez: Gunslinger*.



Ben c'était bien fun au final. Alors on voit bien que le jeu a un budget très limité, notamment via les décors et ennemis très limités et très réutilisés, mais ça marche.
Le parti pris narratif du type qui raconte son histoire en enjolivant fonctionne super bien pour l'ambiance, du bon western romancé et exagéré comme il faut, avec affrontements dantesques et duels héroïques, très efficace  ::love:: 
J'ai pas pu m'empêcher de me verser un petit Jack Daniel's à un moment pour le trip tellement ça va bien avec (le jeu vidéo en alcoolorama  ::P: ).
Le gameplay est relativement basique mais fonctionnel et agréable, sur la durée du jeu (5h) ça va, si il avait été plus long ç'aurait été limite.

Une bonne réussite pour ses moyens en somme.

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai aussi commencé Slay the Spire, par contre y'a une fin au jeu? Je sais pas trop ou m'arrêter pour compléter le backlog.


Il y a 3 zones, avec chacune un boss tiré au hasard parmi 3. Si tu arrives à battre le boss de la troisième zone, tu remportes ta run. On peut considérer ça comme la fin pour l'event.

----------


## madgic

> J'ai aussi commencé Slay the Spire, par contre y'a une fin au jeu? Je sais pas trop ou m'arrêter pour compléter le backlog.


Oui, dans le mode principal il y a 3 étages  :;): 

Ce qui peut se faire en 2 petites heures pour un run réussi  ::siffle::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ayant choisi un peu l'aveugle (connaissant Suda51 de réputation mais sans avoir moi-même touché à un de ses jeux), je regrette de l'avoir mis dans ta liste du coup. Au moins je peux garantir que les deux derniers sont super cools.


Ah mais ne t'inquiète pas ! Je me suis bien amusée en général. C'est plutôt une question de "Je souhaite avoir plus de trucs que j'ai aimé dans le jeu et moins de trucs que je n'aimé pas du tout"  :;): 

Je suis sûre que je passerai un bon moment avec FFVIII et Assassin's Creed !

----------


## Forseti

*Bully* est en train de me faire devenir fou avec ces plantages incessants sur Windows 10  :Boom:  Je viens de perdre 15min de jeu pour rien!

Sinon c'est pas si mal, mais ça a mal vieilli je trouve: allez-retour incessant pas intéressant, gameplay rigide pour un jeu de 2006, scénario bof. Heureusement que les activités sont un minimum variées.


Bref, s'il n'avait pas été choisi pour l'event, je n'aurais probablement pas tenu 5h dessus.

----------


## sebarnolds

Perso, je vais sans doute laisser tomber *Lone Survivor*. L'histoire est un peu trop cryptique pour l'instant et le gameplay très rigide est énervant lorsqu'on croise des monstres. Je vais passer à autre chose je pense.

----------


## NFafa

Terminé *Inside*.



Spoiler Alert! 






Une ambiance bien glauque avec une superbe direction artistique. Niveau gameplay c'est simple mais agréable et le personnage se contrôle bien. Un petit jeu à découvrir assurément - à condition d'apprécier les scénarios où tout ne vous est pas expliqué  ::siffle::

----------


## jopopoe

@ Forseti : t'as testé le Silent Patch ?

https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Bully:...dition#Patches

Désolé pour la crise de nerf, j'avais oublié qu'il peut être très capricieux sur les OS modernes.

----------


## Forseti

Ah, merci  :;):  Je vais tester ça! C'est fou que les problèmes soient pas fixés par R*... vu le blé qu'ils se font.

----------


## jopopoe

Ah ça on est bien d'accord !

Oh et j'ai fini *To The Moon* :



Petite critique :

"Bricolé sous RPG Maker, To The Moon est un peu austère visuellement. Si on ajoute aux graphismes assez basiques les dialogues un peut bêbêtes et l'humour à trois francs six sous, le premier contact est assez rude.

Il est question de mort, de rêve et de réaliser les souhaits, mais le ton est vraiment à l'ouest et pas en accord avec le thème. Les protagonistes sont censés avoir l'habitude de travailler avec des mourants,et , loin de posséder la retenue d'un quelconque croque-mort, ils se comportent comme des trous du cul et ne font preuve d'aucun respect.

Mais, très étrangement, la sauce finit quand même par prendre et l'ambiance mélancolique par fonctionner. C'est tristounet, le concept est intrigant, et c'est pas mal raconté. On remonte la vie d'un homme à rebours, au travers de scénettes dans lesquelles on est extrêmement passif.

Car To The Moon ne contient pratiquement aucun gameplay, et est plutôt l'équivalent 16 bits d'un walking simulator. On va de place en place en regardant l'histoire se dérouler sous nos yeux, et pas grand chose de plus. Rien de bien ludique en somme.

Malgré cela j'ai été bien pris par l'histoire tout au long du jeu, et j'ai pris plaisir à découvrir la vie de cette homme, poussé par ma curiosité. J'ai malheureusement sévèrement décroché vers la fin, où tout s'enchaîne un peu trop vite et un peu trop facilement, et je ne me suis plus vraiment senti concerné par ce qui se passait...

Un moment sympa mais pas exceptionnel.

13/20"

Prochain jeu, *Soma*. Mais d'abord je finis Super Mario Galaxy !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fini hier *Dust: An Elysian Tail* (un peu moins de 16h).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/2..._Elysian_Tail/

Bien aimé, et même agréablement surpris par ce metroidvania-lite de 2013. L'histoire, sans être d'une originalité folle, est engageante et les personnages sont très attachants (aussi bien le trio de protagonistes que les divers NPC croisés sur la route, toujours avec un design soigné et chacun avec sa propre voix). Le level design est assez correct quoique simple, la prise en main est rapide et les sensations sont bonnes (sauf dans quelques phases orientées plateformes, heureusement rares). Le titre n'est pas exempt de défauts : manque de profondeur des combats (on apprend bien quelques combos au début, mais bourriner Fidget se révèle rapidement plus efficace), saupoudrage "RPG" très superficiel, ou encore une carte trop imprécise au vu de la taille de chaque écran. Néanmoins, tout ça se laisse jouer agréablement jusqu'à une conclusion plutôt bien amenée, qui n'arrive ni trop vite ni trop tard. 

Merci à maxtidus pour cette sympathique découverte dont j'attendais beaucoup moins.

La suite s'annonce plus compliquée : Dishonored est un morceau un peu intimidant pour une veille de rentrée scolaire, et les deux autres ne m'inspirent pas des masses _a priori_. D'autant plus que j'ai lancé CrossCode en parallèle et que c'est très, très bien.  ::wub::

----------


## ajcrou

Terminé Conarium.

Très mitigé. 

Rien à dire sur l'ambiance très inspiré par Lovecraft. Assez réussis.

Par contre, niveau gameplay, on est au niveau zéro : marcher et lire quelques notes.

Et au final, après la première heure assez agréable à s’immerger dans l'ambiance, j'étais vraiment pressé d'en terminer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

A Ruvon : en validant Conarium, j'ai noté que ABC Muders est encore dans la liste (et non Last Day of June). Juste pour savoir lequel faire.

----------


## Kulfy

> A Ruvon : en validant Conarium, j'ai noté que ABC Muders est encore dans la liste (et non Last Day of June). Juste pour savoir lequel faire.


Il faut demander à un admin de mettre à jour, maintenant que les jeux ont été validés.
Tu peux voir avec Madgic, ça lui fera plaisir  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

Je le ferai bien mais... je ne retrouve plus comment !  ::unsure:: 
Madgic, tu me rappelles la procédure ? (et à la limite laisse-moi m'en occuper aussi, ça me permettra peut-être de mieux m'en souvenir la prochaine fois  ::P: )

*edit :* C'est bon ! Merci Madgic  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Je le ferai bien mais... je ne retrouve plus comment ! 
> Madgic, tu me rappelles la procédure ? (et à la limite laisse-moi m'en occuper aussi, ça me permettra peut-être de mieux m'en souvenir la prochaine fois )
> 
> *edit :* C'est bon ! Merci Madgic


Dans ce cas, si c'était possible aussi de me changer Dear Esther en Tiny and Big: Grandpa's Leftovers. J'ai envoyé un message aux admins, sans résultat.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé Orwell - Ignorance is Strength

Ayant beaucoup aimé le jeu d'origine, je me suis retrouvé à l'aise dans celui-ci, jusqu'au moment où...

Ben... C'est DEJA fini ? Oo 3h c'est un poil juste d'autant que la fin donne envie de continuer sur sa lancée.

En fait c'est surtout qu'il faudrait que je le relance pour agir différemment et voir les autres embranchements, mais pas sûr de prendre le temps de le faire. Je me contenterai ptet de videos sur le net pour regarder les différentes fin possibles  :^_^: 

Merci en tout cas Forseti pour m'avoir forcé (t'y  ::ninja:: ) à m'y mettre, hop un de moins dans le backlog !

----------


## Orkestra

> Dans ce cas, si c'était possible aussi de me changer Dear Esther en Tiny and Big: Grandpa's Leftovers. J'ai envoyé un message aux admins, sans résultat.


C'est fait !  ::): 
J'avoue que je ne pense pas à regarder les messages sur la boite à MP des admins perso...

----------


## Forseti

> Terminé Orwell - Ignorance is Strength
> 
> Ayant beaucoup aimé le jeu d'origine, je me suis retrouvé à l'aise dans celui-ci, jusqu'au moment où...
> 
> Ben... C'est DEJA fini ? Oo 3h c'est un poil juste d'autant que la fin donne envie de continuer sur sa lancée.
> 
> En fait c'est surtout qu'il faudrait que je le relance pour agir différemment et voir les autres embranchements, mais pas sûr de prendre le temps de le faire. Je me contenterai ptet de videos sur le net pour regarder les différentes fin possibles 
> 
> Merci en tout cas Forseti pour m'avoir forcé (t'y ) à m'y mettre, hop un de moins dans le backlog !


Ouai il a l'air super court. Merci pour le retour  :;): 

Je viens terminer *Bully* grâce au SilentPatch (merci jopopoe). Que dire. C'est un GTA like typique des années 2000, c'est à dire qu'il a assez mal vieilli comme je disais plus haut. Il est souvent frustrant, quelques exemples:
Aller/Retour qui constituent la moité du jeuNombreux bugs, y compris dans les missionsSauvegarde dans les missions à l'ancienne, c.a.d que si quelque chose foire on doit recommencer du tout début et se en se déplaçant pour relancer la quêteC'est laid

Toutefois l'histoire et l'univers sont suffisamment originaux pour valoir le détour pour les fan du genre... et je n'en suis pas un. Il reste assez court (~12h en ligne droite).

Je ne regrette rien, mais c'est clair que le fait qu'il soit choisi dans l'event lui a sauvé la vie, sinon je n'aurais pas tant insisté  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

J'espère que ça t'a pas trop forcé quand même, c'était pas le but  :;): 

J'espère aussi être tombé un peu plus juste sur les autres jeux du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

Fini *SOMA*.

Alors, de mon point de vue, un tres bon jeu. Un jeu d'ambiance, avec une bonne histoire (meme si on peut facilement trouver les influences), sans combat. Moins qui n'aime pas les jeux d'horreur a base de scare-jumps sans raison, celui-ci n'en est pas un.

Je n'ai meme pas envie de parler du jeu, tellement j'ai ete happe par l'histoire et prefere laisser la decouverte aux suivants. On en arrive meme a se questionner soi-meme, sur des questions meta-physiques et au-dela de l'histoire, qui pourrait sembler presque "classique" dans un contexte cinematographique, c'est tout a fait le genre de jeu qui montre en quoi le jeu video est avant tout quelque chose qui s'experimente plutot que ne se raconte.



PS : Sinon, je dois vraiment etre quelqu'un d'etrange parce qu'interieurement, il m'a arrache plus de larmes que To the Moon et Limbo reunis.  :Emo: 

Merci ajcrou pour m'avoir donne l'occasion d'enfin faire SOMA !

----------


## Forseti

> J'espère que ça t'a pas trop forcé quand même, c'était pas le but 
> 
> J'espère aussi être tombé un peu plus juste sur les autres jeux du coup


T’inquiètes pas, en parallèle je m'éclatais bien sur Lara Croft et Monster Prom!  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Bon ça va alors  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

Je viens de commencer Last Day of June.

30 minutes.

Ce jeu m’insupporte déjà : entre les graphismes (désolé mais les orbites creux à la place des yeux sont ultra-angoissant) et les bruits idiots des protagonistes pour simuler le langage qui me sortent immédiatement de l'histoire.

J'espère qu'il est très court... 






> Moins qui n'aime pas les jeux d'horreur a base de scare-jumps sans raison, celui-ci n'en est pas un.


Super si tu as bien aimé le jeu.

Personnellement, je n'aime absolument pas le genre horreur et équivalent (en jeux, livres ou films), et j'avais lancé ce Soma vraiment par hasard sur la PS4 d'un ami pendant des vacances. Et j'avais vraiment beaucoup accroché à l'histoire et au sous-texte.

Dommage par contre pour To The Moon qui m'avait vraiment marqué.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ben Last Day of June on y joue juste pour la musique de Steven Wilson normalement, non ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je viens de commencer Last Day of June.
> 
> 30 minutes.
> 
> Ce jeu m’insupporte déjà : entre les graphismes (désolé mais les orbites creux à la place des yeux sont ultra-angoissant) et les bruits idiots des protagonistes pour simuler le langage qui me sortent immédiatement de l'histoire.
> 
> J'espère qu'il est très court...


Je n'ai pas aimé ce jeu du tout.
Le concept et l'idée général ne sont pas mal mais j'ai détesté les bruits des personnages et le temps nécessaire pour compléter les "puzzles" correctement, etc.
Mais ne t'inquiète pas, ce n'est pas trop long  ::XD:: 

(Ma petite évaluation du jeu)

----------


## Forseti

Fini *Lara Croft GO*. C'était sympathique!

Les énigmes et mécaniques de jeu sont classiques (interrupteur, plate-forme, ennemis avec un pattern de déplacement, etc...) mais elles sont très bien mises en œuvre et c'est donc une aventure courte mais très plaisante. Et puis surtout on sent l'esprit Tomb Raider. 
Toutefois je vois mal le concept sur des dizaines d'heures de jeu, c'est un peu limité pour ça, mais dans cette formule c'est parfait!

----------


## ajcrou

> Ben Last Day of June on y joue juste pour la musique de Steven Wilson normalement, non ?


Pour l'instant, niveau musique, j'ai rien entendu de bien marquant.  ::ninja:: 

Mais honnêtement, les bruits des personnages m'ont totalement sortis du jeu...

----------


## Flad

Je viens de commencer count lucanor.
Bordel ces pixels de chie  :Gerbe: . Le jeu peu être assez punitif (14po la sauvegarde quoi, putain les rapaces  ::P: ) mais pour le moment ça me plait.

----------


## Paradox

> Super si tu as bien aimé le jeu.
> 
> Personnellement, je n'aime absolument pas le genre horreur et équivalent (en jeux, livres ou films), et j'avais lancé ce Soma vraiment par hasard sur la PS4 d'un ami pendant des vacances. Et j'avais vraiment beaucoup accroché à l'histoire et au sous-texte.


J'ai vraiment adore pour etre tout a fait honnete. L'histoire qui va au-dela de son narratif pour te faire te questionner sur des questions meta-physiques, sans en avoir la pretention, c'est assez rare pour etre souligne. Et contrairement a d'autres jeux, on ne te donne pas specialement ce que tu attends a savoir une resolution, une vraie "happy ending", tout reste dans le meme ton de bout en bout, avec chaque photo, bout de journal textuel ou audio, etc. qui apporte une reelle densite a l'univers. En plus, c'est vraiment malin d'avoir fait en sorte que le protagoniste se retrouve dans la meme situation que le joueur c'est-a-dire que les 2 ne savent pas du tout ce qu'il se passe... L'atmosphere, angoissante et anxiogene, est superbement realise a tous les niveaux et apporte de reels atouts a l'immersion et l'interet du tit

Bref, une excellente surprise et j'aimerais qu'il y ait beaucoup plus de jeux de ce style... 




> Dommage par contre pour To The Moon qui m'avait vraiment marqué.


Pour le coup, j'ai surtout trouve une histoire assez clichee, avec un ton de dialogue en complet decalage avec le propos, sans reel gameplay (cliquer de partout pour continuer - et ce ne sont pas les semblants de puzzles qui aident...) en jouant a ce jeu, donc, effectivement je n'etais ni implique, ni reellement interesse (a part pour quelques passages peu nombreux) ; je n'attendais donc qu'une chose : qu'il se finisse...

Mais bon, ici, en grande partie, les gens portent ce jeu dans leur coeur, donc je dois etre l'exception.  ::unsure::

----------


## Altay

> Pour le coup, j'ai surtout trouve une histoire assez clichee, avec un ton de dialogue en complet decalage avec le propos, sans reel gameplay (cliquer de partout pour continuer - et ce ne sont pas les semblants de puzzles qui aident...) en jouant a ce jeu, donc, effectivement je n'etais ni implique, ni reellement interesse (a part pour quelques passages peu nombreux) ; je n'attendais donc qu'une chose : qu'il se finisse...
> 
> Mais bon, ici, en grande partie, les gens portent ce jeu dans leur coeur, donc je dois etre l'exception.


Pour l'avoir fini cette semaine, je comprends ce que tu veux dire et je suis même plutôt d'accord avec toi. L'histoire est cousue de fil blanc, mais personnellement elle m'a touché et j'en garde une bonne impression. En revanche, c'est clair qu'il s'agit plus d'un film interactif que d'un jeu complet. Quant au ton un peu humoristique des dialogues, c'est en décalage avec le scénario à proprement parler et ça fait mouche ou pas. Je ne porterai pas ce jeu aux nues mais pour une petite histoire sans prétention j'ai trouvé ça tout à fait sympathique, parce que j'ai été réceptif aux thématiques abordées en dépit de quelques longueurs.  ::): 

D'ailleurs, tant que je suis là, j'ai commencé *Hitman Blood Money* et pfiou, que ça a veilli. Les graphismes sont tout à fait corrects et l'IA des ennemis est pas si mal, par contre les contrôles...  :Facepalm: Le nombre de fois où je me mélange entre les touches et je me fais bêtement détecter parce que j'ai balancé mon flingue par terre au lieu d'ouvrir une porte. Et autant je lis dans les tests de l'époque que la mobilité de 47 était grandement améliorée (notamment pouvoir grimper les murs et passer par les fenêtres), autant en pratique c'est très rigide. Cela dit, je m'amuse bien à me balader en me déguisant en la moitié de la terre entière. Comme je suis un peu une quiche du jeu d'infiltration, j'ai fait les deux premières missions (hors tuto) avec l'aide d'un guide, on va voir où ça nous mène.

----------


## Galgu

J'ai fini Limbo

Preuve :

https://steamcommunity.com/id/galgu/stats/LIMBO

Comment dire... J'ai moyennement aimé le jeu. Je pense que s'il était sorti pour la première fois en 2018 il aurait eu bien moins de hype. J'imagine qu'il y avait un contexte à l'époque.

Y'a pas vraiment d'histoire, c'est du Die & retry, et certaines morts sont inevitables, y'a pas vraiment de fin (enfin j'ai supposé qu'en finissant le jeu avec moins de mort y'avait une fin différente mais j'ai aucune motivation pour faire ça). Sur la DA c'est intéressant... mais le jeu de lumière est limité et c'est quand même beaucoup de noir.

Content de l'avoir enfin fini toutefois.

----------


## Orkestra

Je me suis lancé dans *Battle Chef Brigade* et j'accroche bien : les graphismes sont très sympas malgré une résolution un peu faible et des animations un peu raides, mais l'univers est adorable je trouve et le mélange entre match3 et bta (relativement simple pour l'instant) marche franchement pas mal. Je n'en suis qu'au début mais il y a déjà plein de petites subtilités qui me laissent penser que je vais vite être perdu (les match 3 me stressent pas mal en général  ::P: ) mais pour l'instant c'est du tout bon !

Petit question tout de même à ceux qui l'ont déjà fait : je ne comprends pas bien comment fonctionne l'élément principal d'une recette : est-ce que le but c'est de faire le plus de match entre pièces de l'élément eau (par exemple) ou d'avoir une grille remplie d'un maximum de bleu au moment de servir le plat ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Je me suis lancé dans *Battle Chef Brigade* et j'accroche bien : les graphismes sont très sympas malgré une résolution un peu faible et des animations un peu raides, mais l'univers est adorable je trouve et le mélange entre match3 et bta (relativement simple pour l'instant) marche franchement pas mal. Je n'en suis qu'au début mais il y a déjà plein de petites subtilités qui me laissent penser que je vais vite être perdu (les match 3 me stressent pas mal en général ) mais pour l'instant c'est du tout bon !
> 
> Petit question tout de même à ceux qui l'ont déjà fait : je ne comprends pas bien comment fonctionne l'élément principal d'une recette : est-ce que le but c'est de faire le plus de match entre pièces de l'élément eau (par exemple) ou d'avoir une grille remplie d'un maximum de bleu au moment de servir le plat ?


Pour l'élement du plat, ce qui compte, c'est le nombre de gemmes niveau 3, les autres ne comptent pas pour ça.
Si tu as 2 gemmes d'eau lvl3 et 1 gemme de feu lvl3, le plat sera un plat d'eau. Si tu as 2 d'eau et 2 de feu, tu auras un plat d'eau et de feu.

----------


## Orkestra

AAaaah ! Ok, parfait, merci pour l'explication !  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai juste commencé mon premier jeu, Silence, durant 30 minutes pour voir, et ça semble vraiment chouet, autant l'ambiance que les graphismes et l'histoire.
Va falloir trouver le temps de continuer maintenant  ::P:

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *Subsurface Circular*

La preuve: https://steamcommunity.com/id/hilikk.../achievements/

Bon petit jeu de déduction passant uniquement par des dialogues. Excellent en termes d'esthétiques et de mécanisme, intelligent dans son propos, il reste un poil trop limité en terme d’interaction, en tous cas trop pour se sentir vraiment touché par le discours global (la place de l'humain, la peur de l'autre, etc). Un *Orwell* qui propose un type d'expérience similaire implique beaucoup plus dans son propos via les actions qu'il propose de faire au joueur.

On va enchaîner avec *Undertale*.

----------


## doggy d

> Perso, je vais sans doute laisser tomber *Lone Survivor*. L'histoire est un peu trop cryptique pour l'instant et le gameplay très rigide est énervant lorsqu'on croise des monstres. Je vais passer à autre chose je pense.


Résite ! Prouve que tu existes !!!!  ::siffle::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> On va enchaîner avec *Undertale*.


Condoléances.  :Emo: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

> Condoléances.


Je confirme. Jamais réussis à terminer ce jeu médiocre et absolument pas drôle.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Résite ! Prouve que tu existes !!!!


Je suis passé sur Sonic. Pas de soucis pour moi d'abandonner un jeu : il me reste DmC: Devil May Cry ainsi que Hellblade à faire, c'est sûrement mieux. Grim Fandango est en fin de priorité parce que je l'ai déjà fait (version normale), du coup, je verrai si j'ai moyen d'y jouer un peu sur la tablette.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voilà, terminé *Sonic* (commencé il y a 3 jours je pense). C'est Sonic, c'est sympa, mais ça a quand même vieilli. Je me demande comment on faisait à l'époque sans les quick saves/loads  ::):  Je pense que je vais passer à Hellblade maintenant.

----------


## Paradox

Hellblade, c'est du bon !  :;):

----------


## NFafa

*Event[0]* terminé



J'ai trouvé le concept très original : toutes les interactions avec le jeu se faisant uniquement via la communication écrite avec l'IA du vaisseau. Ca marche plutôt bien. De temps en temps certaines phrases ne sont pas reconnues ou sont comprises de travers, mais ça ne gâche pas l'expérience. Pas grand chose à dire sur l'histoire qui est simple voir simpliste, je garde juste le regret qu'on ne puisse pas terminer le jeu en 

Spoiler Alert! 


faisant admettre à Kaisen qu'il s'est fait manipuler par son patron

.

Pour la suite, j'ai déjà bien entamé Spec Ops, il ne devrait pas faire long feu  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je pense que je vais passer à Hellblade maintenant.


Hellblade est époustouflant ! Un des meilleurs jeux auquel j'aie jamais joué  :Mellow2:

----------


## Paradox

> *Event[0]* terminé
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/11/05/f93b...fe83cd7.md.png
> 
> J'ai trouvé le concept très original : toutes les interactions avec le jeu se faisant uniquement via la communication écrite avec l'IA du vaisseau. Ca marche plutôt bien. De temps en temps certaines phrases ne sont pas reconnues ou sont comprises de travers, mais ça ne gâche pas l'expérience. Pas grand chose à dire sur l'histoire qui est simple voir simpliste, je garde juste le regret qu'on ne puisse pas terminer le jeu en 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Content que ca t'ai plu ! Ca m'a fait le meme effet.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hellblade est époustouflant ! Un des meilleurs jeux auquel j'aie jamais joué


J'irais pas jusque la, mais les fonctionnalites developpees pour le titre sont vraiment vraiment bien. Dommage que certaines mecaniques soit un peu limitees et repetitives.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'irais pas jusque la, mais les fonctionnalites developpees pour le titre sont vraiment vraiment bien. Dommage que certaines mecaniques soit un peu limitees et repetitives.


Je pense que le côté émotif est la partie la plus importante du jeu. Sans doute certaines choses pouvaient être rendues moins répétitives, mais si on est assez affecté par le côté psychologique et émotif du jeu, on regarde au delà des mécaniques, parce que même les puzzles dans ce jeu ont une signification précise et une valeur sentimentale.

----------


## Paradox

> Je pense que le côté émotif est la partie la plus importante du jeu. Sans doute certaines choses pouvaient être rendues moins répétitives, mais si on est assez affecté par le côté psychologique et émotif du jeu, on regarde au delà des mécaniques, parce que même les puzzles dans ce jeu ont une signification précise et une valeur sentimentale.


Pour le cote emotif et le fait que l'on y croit, c'est quand meme vrai pour tous les jeux (meme d'autres medias - voir ca). Mais si cette subjectivite te fait completement oublier certains defauts evidents, ca devient quand meme genants.

Par exemple, les "pseudo-enigmes" quand il faut recuperer l'epee, meme c'est l'occasion de voir des choses qui n'ont ete qu'evoquees auparavant, tu sens qu'on fait gonfler la duree de vie.

Meme le combat du boss de fin donne lieu a des explications, c'est mal dose, mal-fichu, mal-traite, etc. Suspension consentie de l'incredulite ou pas, cette partie est une purge, il n'y a pas d'autre mot...  :Gerbe: 

Et pourtant, j'ai vraiment aime ce jeu, mais tu sens que le manque de coup de polish a affecte plus que des details...  ::sad::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Pour le cote emotif et le fait que l'on y croit, c'est quand meme vrai pour tous les jeux (meme d'autres medias - voir ca). Mais si cette subjectivite te fait completement oublier certains defauts evidents, ca devient quand meme genants.
> 
> Par exemple, les "pseudo-enigmes" quand il faut recuperer l'epee, meme c'est l'occasion de voir des choses qui n'ont ete qu'evoquees auparavant, tu sens qu'on fait gonfler la duree de vie.
> 
> Meme le combat du boss de fin donne lieu a des explications, c'est mal dose, mal-fichu, mal-traite, etc. Suspension consentie de l'incredulite ou pas, cette partie est une purge, il n'y a pas d'autre mot... 
> 
> Et pourtant, j'ai vraiment aime ce jeu, mais tu sens que le manque de coup de polish a affecte plus que des details...


Uhm bon, on n'est pas d'accord, restons-en là  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> Uhm bon, on n'est pas d'accord, restons-en là


Je suis d'accord pour dire que tu ne veux pas voir les defauts de Hellblade.  ::P: 

PS : Juste pour savoir, as-tu regarde le documentaire sur le making-off du jeu ?

----------


## Ruvon

> PS : Juste pour savoir, as-tu regarde le documentaire sur le making-off du jeu ?


Making-of  :X1:

----------


## Paradox

> Making-of


Ah non, je ne suis pas d'accord, on tape deja pas sur l'ecriture de Madgic...  ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah non, je ne suis pas d'accord, on tape deja pas sur l'ecriture de Madgic...


madgic, pas de majuscule  :X1:   ::ninja:: 

Perso je tape sur l'écriture de madgic d'abord  ::ninja:: 

Et puis là, c'est pas une faute de frappe que tu as fait  ::trollface::

----------


## Paradox

> madgic, pas de majuscule  
> 
> Perso je tape sur l'écriture de madgic d'abord


Question de politesse, la majuscule.  ::trollface::   ::ninja:: 

Surtout vu que je l'ecris pas en entier.  ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja:: 

Et toi non plus.  ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja:: 




> Et puis là, c'est pas une faute de frappe que tu as fait


Ah, mais j'ai pas dis le contraire.  :;): 

Par contre, on reste dans le theme de "frapper", et c'est pas fait pour me plaire.  :Emo:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je suis d'accord pour dire que tu ne veux pas voir les defauts de Hellblade. 
> 
> PS : Juste pour savoir, as-tu regarde le documentaire sur le making-off du jeu ?


Non mais je pense que pour des raisons personnelles je suis très attachée au jeu et il a eu un gros impact sur moi au niveau des émotions, thèmes. etc. Et c'est pour ça que je l'aime à ce point. 

Et oui j'ai regardé le making-of ! Toi aussi je comprends ?

----------


## Paradox

> Non mais je pense que pour des raisons personnelles je suis très attachée au jeu et il a eu un gros impact sur moi au niveau des émotions, thèmes. etc. Et c'est pour ça que je l'aime à ce point.


Tu preches un converti : moi aussi, il me parle a titre personnel.




> Et oui j'ai regardé le making-of ! Toi aussi je comprends ?


Oui, moi aussi. Et c'est la aussi que j'ai un peu pardonne certains defauts parce que Ninja Theory n'est (enfin n'etait) pas un studio ayant vraiment les moyens de leurs ambitions mais ils ont vraiment un travail qui doit etre salue ; ils ont developpe des fonctionnalites telles que son binaural, performance capture dans de tout petits locaux, incrustation de visages en FMV, consultants medicaux/para-medicaux, pour lesquelles ils ont trouve de bonnes utilisations. Et je trouvais ca super sympa de pouvoir voir ca dans un making-of directement integre au jeu (meme si je me demande si de mauvaises raisons ont pousse a ca).

Bref, avec leurs moyens, ils ont vraiment du bon boulot, et ca transparait d'autant plus dans ce making-of.  :;): 

Malgre, quelques defauts qu'il faut bien denoncer, quand meme.  ::P:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> ...
> 
> Bref, avec leurs moyens, ils ont vraiment du bon boulot, et ca transparait d'autant plus dans ce making-of. [/SIZE]


Oui sur ça on est d'accord  :Clap:

----------


## NFafa

3ème jeu terminé : *Spec Ops: The line*, preuve :



Je ne me suis rendu compte qu'en le finissant que j'étais en mode facile, je pensais avoir choisi le mode intermédiaire... Je trouvais ça facile  ::|:

----------


## machiavel24

Je n'ai pas commencé le moindre jeu. J'ai honte  ::unsure:: .

----------


## Ruvon

> Je n'ai pas commencé le moindre jeu. J'ai honte .


Plus que d'écrire pour Dystopeek ?

----------


## machiavel24

> Plus que d'écrire pour Dystopeek ?


En y réfléchissant, moins quand même parce que Dystopeek. Enfin, tu comprends  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Orkestra

*


Rusty Lake Roots* terminé :

Une très bonne surprise !
J'en avais lu du bien mais je traînais un peu des pieds pour le lancer à cause de ma relation compliquée avec les Point'n click, il s'avère qu'il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un PnC mais plutôt d'un "escape game" (pas sûr du terme) : on avance par scénettes dans lesquelles il faut résoudre quelques énigmes pour faire avancer le scénario ; pas besoin (ni possible d'ailleurs) de faire des allers-retours entre différents tableaux sans savoir quoi faire, ici tout les éléments nécessaires à la résolution d'une énigme sont disponibles sous nos yeux et pour moi ça change tout !
C'est peut-être lié mais le jeu ne m'a pas semblé extrêmement difficile (j'ai du bloquer un peu sur deux ou trois énigmes vers la fin), on y joue plutôt pour l'ambiance angoissante (qui m'a rappelé _The Last Door_, bien que le scénario soit très différent) et bien réussie j'ai trouvé, et les graphismes globalement assez jolis !
J'envisage maintenant de chopper les suites pour voir si elles sont du même tonneau !

La preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 






Je vous mets un peu de rab' ?


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Galgu

> Rusty Lake Roots[/B] terminé :
> 
> Une très bonne surprise !
> 
> J'envisage maintenant de chopper les suites pour voir si elles sont du même tonneau !


Je suis Ravi car tu as eu la même réaction que moi et c'est ce que j'essayais de reproduire  :;):  

Pour info ya des déclinaisons Rusty Lake gratuites sur Android.

----------


## Orkestra

> Je suis Ravi car tu as eu la même réaction que moi et c'est ce que j'essayais de reproduire  
> 
> Pour info ya des déclinaisons Rusty Lake gratuites sur Android.


Gratuites ? Je vois RL Paradise et RL Hotel à 3 et 2$ sur le store ? Ceci dit c'est intéressant de savoir que ça existe aussi sur android, ça doit bien s'y prêter même si chercher les détails sur un petit écran complique peut-être un peu les choses...  ::):

----------


## Galgu

> Gratuites ? Je vois RL Paradise et RL Hotel à 3 et 2$ sur le store ? Ceci dit c'est intéressant de savoir que ça existe aussi sur android, ça doit bien s'y prêter même si chercher les détails sur un petit écran complique peut-être un peu les choses...


Ah oui tu as raison c'était mêlé dans ma tête : c'est les Cube Lake (mêmes dev, la version "avant" les rusty lake) qui sont gratuits et intéressants.

----------


## Kulfy

Terminé *A story about my uncle* :



Un jeu avec un grappin, je partais conquis d'avance, mais j'en ressors assez mitigé après ~5h de jeu.
Les mécaniques de jeu (grappins, saut propulsé, et bottes-fusées) sont sympas, mais il n'y a pas grand chose d'autre à sauver.
Le character design des habitants de l'univers qu'on visite est affreux, la BO très discrète malgré un thème principal assez agréable, et le scénario inexistant.
Le dernier niveau est en plus de ça inutilement long et vide...surtout pour se taper cette conclusion, ça n'était vraiment pas la peine  :ouaiouai: 

A revoir en mode speedrun peut-être, mais je ne sais pas si j'aurais le courage et l'envie de m'y replonger.

----------


## NFafa

J'ai commencé *Killer is Dead* mais je pense que je vais jeter l'éponge. Qu'il y ait de la difficulté à apprendre des combos, des patterns, à bien maitriser la synchro des blocages/esquive : pas de problème. Mais rester bloqué sur une phase de boss, à cause d'un QTE ou il faut juste bourriner une touche assez rapidement, c'est juste ....  :Gerbe: 

Dommage, j'étais curieux de voir la suite du scénario même si je n'en attendais pas grand chose.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai commencé *Killer is Dead* mais je pense que je vais jeter l'éponge. Qu'il y ait de la difficulté à apprendre des combos, des patterns, à bien maitriser la synchro des blocages/esquive : pas de problème. Mais rester bloqué sur une phase de boss, à cause d'un QTE ou il faut juste bourriner une touche assez rapidement, c'est juste .... 
> 
> Dommage, j'étais curieux de voir la suite du scénario même si je n'en attendais pas grand chose.


Ouais il y a des boss qui m'ont rendue folle pour cette raison-ci  :Boom:

----------


## Bibik

> J'ai commencé *Killer is Dead* mais je pense que je vais jeter l'éponge. Qu'il y ait de la difficulté à apprendre des combos, des patterns, à bien maitriser la synchro des blocages/esquive : pas de problème. Mais rester bloqué sur une phase de boss, à cause d'un QTE ou il faut juste bourriner une touche assez rapidement, c'est juste .... 
> 
> Dommage, j'étais curieux de voir la suite du scénario même si je n'en attendais pas grand chose.


C'est exactement le même problème que *Bayonetta* le gameplay et les combats classiques sont funs mais les boss... quasiment à chaque fois c'est une purge à base de phases de QTE et autres joyeusetés.
J'y suis arrivé jusqu'au bout mais à part la DA j'en ai pas retenu grand chose.

----------


## Chivastein

*TACOMA*

Terminé ce 2ème jeu. Rapidement d'ailleurs, en 2h30, en prenant à peu près mon temps (sans toutefois faire 100% des succès, n'exagérons pas!)

On se retrouve dans notre vaisseau, sur le point de s'arrimer à la station spatiale Tacoma dont on ne connait absolument rien. On apprend rapidement qu'on a été envoyé afin de mener l'enquête pour déterminer ce qui était arrivé à l'équipage (petit équipage de 6 personnes), et également retrouvé un disque de sauvegarde de l'IA locale qui régit toute la station. 

Dans le principe, ca m'a fait penser à Return of the Obra Dinn, que je venais de terminer également, à savoir qu'on se promène librement dans une station vide, et régulièrement, des enregistrements de scènes de l'équipage nous sont rejouées, enregistrements que l'on peut contrôler (pause, avance rapide, etc...), afin de voir la même scène en suivant chaque personnage. Bon, le principe reste finalement assez simple, puisque l'on peut se contenter de lire chaque histoire, et de passer à la suivante, parfois on trouve un code d'accès qui nous permet de lire un paragraphe supplémentaire, mais jamais aucune difficulté. C'est plus une histoire que l'on se contente de suivre en tant que spectateur plus qu'acteur. L'histoire d'ailleurs est relativement simple, ca avance rapidement, je n'ai pas eu le temps de m'ennuyer, et qui se termine avec un petit twist final, pour ne pas me déplaire.

Petit jeu donc sympathique.



Maintenant je vais essayer de me replonger dans Owlboy, mais l'ambiance très enfantine risque d'avoir raison de ma patience....

----------


## jopopoe

Oh en vrai Owlboy c'est pas si enfantin. Naïf oui, mais pas vraiment enfantin.

----------


## Supergounou

Fini *The Sexy Brutale*:




> *The Sexy Brutale* (2017)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Jeu d'aventure. Et une excellente découverte.
> 
> The Sexy Brutale, c'est en apparence un jeu d'infiltration, sauf que pas du tout parce que même s'il faut éviter de se faire voir, on ne peut pas mourir. En fait c'est plutôt comme le jeu des masques dans Zelda Majora's Mask: une demi journée de 12h se passe dans un immense manoir, où plusieurs invités s'y font tuer les uns après les autres. Grace au pouvoir de recommencer cette durée comme bon vous semble, il faudra explorer les différentes zones de jeu, pièces par pièces, afin de chercher des indices et de suivre les protagonistes afin de leur sauver la vie.
> 
> Et bordel, c'est super bien fichu. Le manoir est énorme, les personnages évoluent toujours de la même façon, chacun racontant leur histoire au fur et à mesure qu'on les espionne pour chercher à les sauver. On apprend à se déplacer dans cette vaste zone sans se faire voir, en jouant avec le temps, toujours dans l'idée d'en apprendre plus. Tout s'enchaine, les histoires, les lieux, les décisions, ça forme un tout hyper cohérent qui donne envie de s'investir dans l'univers.
> ...


Un énorme merci *darkvador* pour la suggestion, comme t'as dû le comprendre j'ai adoré  ::): 

_The proof_:

----------


## Paradox

Rien a voir : c'est quelle version de Steam ?

----------


## Hilikkus

Alors, je viens de finir *Undertale*, sauf que je j'ai pas eu la présence d'esprit de faire un screen quand les crédits sont arrivés, et que le jeu n'a pas de succès associés sur Steam
Si quelqu'un a une idée pour que je puisse fournir une preuve, je suis toute ouïe.

C'était pas mal. Si j'avais bien sûr été au courant de la hype autour du jeu, je n'en savais pas grand chose, si ce n'est qu'il existait la possibilité de ne pas tuer ses adversaires. Undertale semble être ce qui se rapproche le plus d'un JRPG light, avec ses stats, son inventaires, ses personnages. avec comme originalité un système particulier qui fait ressembler les "combats" à un mélange de petites énigmes et de mini jeu. J'imagine que si *Undertale* a marqué, c'est un peu par sa loufoquerie et beaucoup par son questionnement du comportement habituel du joueur dans le jeux vidéo, où les monstres ne sont là que pour être tués (et rapporter loot et expérience). C'est effectivement bien abordé et assez futé mais j'ai été gêné par l’écriture par moment un poil prétentieuse, notamment pour les personnages de Sans et Flowey. Undertale par moment tu hurles "Hey, regarde comme je suis plus intelligent que les autres jeux, regarde je te dis !!!" et cela m'a plusieurs fois sorti du jeu. Et puis merde, c'est globalement moche visuellement parlant. Heureusement on est gâté au niveaux des musiques, certaines étant vraiment excellentes 

Bref, j'ai plutôt bien aimé, j'en retiens surtout les combats que j'abordais comme des puzzles de point&click et 2-3 moments satiriques bien foutus. Et que décidément je suis ultra nul en shoot em up 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Ce true last boss m'aura bien fait pleurer)



Pas dit que j'y retouche néanmoins, Attention gros spoil: 

Spoiler Alert! 


A la fin j'ai épargné Flowey, qui me demande de refaire le jeu sans tuer personne. Comme mon run je l'ai fait en ne tuant que les quelques grenouilles du début et en épargnant tous les autres (je suis même fait friendzoner par Papyrus, c'est dire), bah cela reviendrai à faire exactement la même partie. Je pourrai eventuellement voir ce que ça fait en tuent tout le monde, mais pour le coup le gameplay de combat (sans les parties act et mercy) est répétitif et plutôt inintéressant

----------


## RomTaka

> Rien a voir : c'est quelle version de Steam ?


Metro for Steam 4.3.
J'ai la même skin.

----------


## Supergounou

> Rien a voir : c'est quelle version de Steam ?


C'est le skin _Metro for Steam 4.2.4_  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ben je suis à la bourre niveau update faut croire.

----------


## RomTaka

> C'est le skin _Metro for Steam 4.2.4_ 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ah ben je suis à la bourre niveau update faut croire.


A vue de nez, la 4.3 est pas très différente de la 4.2.4.  :^_^:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Alors, je viens de finir *Undertale*, sauf que je j'ai pas eu la présence d'esprit de faire un screen quand les crédits sont arrivés, et que le jeu n'a pas de succès associés sur Steam
> Si quelqu'un a une idée pour que je puisse fournir une preuve, je suis toute ouïe.


Au pire, tu mets une capture d'écran de ton profil Steam qui indique le temps de jeu, non ?

----------


## Mordicus

Fini *Her Story*. On incarne une personne faisant des recherches sur une affaire criminelle. Sur un ordi tout droit sorti des années 90 (très belle imitation d'écran cathodique), on accède à une base de données répertoriant les extraits des interrogatoires de la suspecte. Pour visionner ces vidéos, il faut les trouver en usant des bons mots clés, la recherche se limitant à 5 extraits par mot clé. Pour parvenir à reconstituer l'affaire, Il faudra donc gagner en précision et en pertinence afin de dénicher les vidéos importantes, les mots clés "neutres" ou bateaux n'apportant que des vidéos anodines... 

 Dans *Her Story*, l'auteur propose un travail sur la narration, auquel participe activement le joueur, car ça sera à lui de reconstruire le récit, suivant ses découvertes (rarement chronologiques). L'histoire parait de prime abord peu crédible voire abracadabrante, mais le jeu se révèle plus subtil qu'il n'y parait. En fait, comme dans toute enquête criminelle ou procès, on ne sait jamais où se cache vraiment la vérité. Même en ayant visionné toutes les vidéos, le récit conserve suffisamment de zones d'ombres et d’ambiguïtés pour laisser place aux doutes, aux interprétations multiples. Il reviendra donc à chaque joueur de juger l'histoire de cette femme, de se forger son "intime conviction", en quelque sorte. L'ensemble fonctionne grâce à l'excellente interprétation de l'actrice, qui propose un jeu nuancé et précis, qu'on a rarement vue dans les FMV. 

Cela dit, d'un point de vue purement ludique, ça reste limité : des mots clés, des vidéos et basta. Je dirais que *Her Story* fait partie de ces jeux-expériences, plus intéressant qu'amusant (ce qui n'est déjà pas si mal).

----------


## darkvador

> Un énorme merci *darkvador* pour la suggestion, comme t'as dû le comprendre j'ai adoré


Je suis content que celui ci t'ai plus après la purge d'Another World.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je suis content que celui ci t'ai plus après la purge d'Another World.


En fait je suis content de l'avoir enfin fini 25 ans après, ne serait-ce que pour son côté historique. Mais il m'a bien fait rager, c'est vrai. Heureusement ça n'a duré que 1h30.

----------


## Mordicus

Fini *Westerado*.



Alors que vous coursez un bison dans la vaste plaine, un desperado tue toute votre famille et incendie votre Ranch. Votre six coups crie vengeance ! C'est sur ce prémisse de Western des plus classiques que commence *Westerado*, un jeu qui saura vous transformer de pied-tendre en gâchette la plus rapide de l'Ouest. Ou pas. On peu très bien terminer le jeu en évitant les tueries (à l'exception de la séquence finale), la caractéristique principale de *Westerado* étant d'offrir une liberté totale au joueur. On peut donc faire équipe avec l'armée, choisir plutôt les indiens, prendre parti pour les éleveurs ou pour la compagnie pétrolifère locale... Et l'Ouest sauvage étant sans pitié, on peut aussi tuer tout le monde, même en plein milieu d'une conversation ! Décrit de cette façon, on pourrait s'imaginer que *Westerado* est le meilleur RPG du monde. Attention ! Vous risquez d'être déçu, un peu comme je l'ai été lors de mes premières heures de jeu. Il s'agit avant tout d'un petit jeu d'action/aventure aux mécanismes très simples. Le personnage n'évolue pas au court de l'aventure. On gagne de l'argent avec lequel on peut acheter des chapeaux et des armes, mais ces chapeaux sont simplement des "vies" (au nombre de 3) et les armes sont très peu nombreuses et sans grand intérêt, la meilleure étant celle de base : le revolver, rapide à recharger. En cas de mort, on se réveille chez son oncle avec une simple diminution d'argent (qu'on peut éviter en plaçant celui-ci à la banque). Cet aspect du jeu présente sans doute un plus grand intérêt en mode "Iron Man", où la mort permanente incite à s'acheter des chapeaux... 

De plus, le nombre de "quêtes" s'avèrent assez vite limité, peu varié (tuer ou ne pas tuer), et la carte du "monde" s'explore en une poignée d'heures. Il y a des zones du jeu sans mission particulière, comme le désert, le village fantôme la forêt... Il est facile de foirer ces quêtes, ce qui peut se révéler très frustrant pour les adeptes de la solution "optimale" dès la première partie. Parfois, l'enchainement ultra précis des actions à effectuer est carrèrent cryptique et le moindre écart fera échouer notre objectif.

Dans le fond, *Westerado* se joue comme une partie de "Qui est ce ?" le jeu de société de Hasbro. A chaque mission remplie, quête accomplie, un personnage nous donne un indice pour identifier notre cible : il porte un chapeau à large bord, un ceinturon doré, un foulard rouge... Le desperado étant aléatoire à chaque partie. Il peut s'agir de n'importe quel PNJ déambulant dans la ville. Une fois notre cible identifiée, on l'accuse et celle-ci prend la fuite, ce qui déclenche la séquence finale, débouchant sur le combat de Boss. Suivant nos actions en cours de jeu, les raisons du tueur seront différentes lors de la cinématique de fin... On voit donc que le jeu gagne à être refait, pour tenter les différentes approches. 

 Côté graphismes et musiques, le jeu développe une ambiance western très sympathique et convaincante. On aime à trainer dans ce monde ouvert sans objectif particulier, à part dessouder quelques inconscients n'ayant pas encore appris à connaitre notre colt. Ça reste du très gros pixels mais avec une jolie et chatoyante direction artistique. Dernier point qui fâche : il n'y a pas de VF et la VO est assez désagréable à lire, car elle cherche à retranscrire l'accent et l'argot des cowboys. On se tape donc des "mah" au lieu de "my", "yeh" au lieu de "you", sans compter les lettres qui sautent à coup d’apostrophes.... Ces errements syntaxiques ne gênent pas trop la compréhension globale du jeu (qui ne repose pas beaucoup sur ses dialogues), mais la lecture n'en demeure pas moins pénible. 

En dépit des nombreux points contrastés soulevés ici, j'ai bien apprécié *Westerado*, surtout lors de ma deuxième partie, quand j'ai su l'apprécier pour ce qu'il était (un jeu d'action et d'enquête rigolo) en faisant mon deuil de ce qu'il n'était pas (le RPG ultime en gros pixels).

----------


## parpaingue

Bon bah premier contact avec *Furi* et je dois dire que ça se passe plutôt mal. Les contrôles sont raides à chier, les règles ne sont pas claires et surtout j'ai l'impression qu'elles changent régulièrement. En tant que joueur de jeux de combats j'ai vraiment l'impression d'être pris dans un carcan extrêmement strict sur ce que je peux faire ou pas selon l'instant/le pattern actuel du boss, du coup je ne peux pas "jouer comme j'en ai envie" et j'ai l'impression d'être forcé de suivre une partition très stricte plutôt que comprendre et développer le système de jeu.
Du coup je me sens vraiment artificiellement limité sur ce que je peux faire et c'est frustrant. Oh et la vie qui descend/remonte, que ce soit le joueur ou le boss, c'est complètement con, ça ne fait que rallonger la sauce inutilement en plus de me conforter dans l'idée que "tu vas faire ce qu'on attend non mais". Plus je me suis déjà mangé un joli bug de l'absurde  ::|: 

Je retenterai le coup demain mais franchement c'est très mal parti.

----------


## Kaede

J'ai attaqué Teslagrad.
C'est ... pas trop mal. Ca manque un peu de polish mais ça passe, le jeu est mystérieux / un peu bizarre mais ça n'est pas sans charme. Par contre, juste 1h15 de jeu, et ça y est, je me paume et je commence à tourner en rond  ::sad:: 
La carte ne m'aide pas car elle n'indique pas où on est allé / où on n'est pas aller / où on doit aller. Très peu pour moi, d'autant que j'ai déjà "donné" très récemment avec Hollow Knight.

Je sens que je vais traîner sur Youtube de temps en temps, moi (pas pour les solutions, mais savoir où chercher, déjà...). #optimisetontempsdejeu  ::trollface:: 
edit : j'avais abusé en fait, c'était pas difficile à trouver, je suis juste passé totalement à côté...

----------


## Supergounou

Perso c'est *Beholder* que je pense désinstaller. Non pas que ça ne plaise pas, mais le jeu est beaucoup trop stressant pour moi: quoi que je fasse, j'ai l'impression de prendre la mauvaise décision, et là au bout de 1h30 de jeu je pense que ma partie est vouée à l'échec.

Je lui laisse le weekend, voir si j'ai envie de le relancer, mais si c'est pas le cas tant pis.

----------


## Olima

> C'est peut-être lié mais le jeu ne m'a pas semblé extrêmement difficile (j'ai du bloquer un peu sur deux ou trois énigmes vers la fin), on y joue plutôt pour l'ambiance angoissante (qui m'a rappelé _The Last Door_, bien que le scénario soit très différent) et bien réussie j'ai trouvé, et les graphismes globalement assez jolis !
> J'envisage maintenant de chopper les suites pour voir si elles sont du même tonneau !


Ah tiens, j'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment pour participer à l'event, mais j'ai bien fait de rester abonné au topic, ça donne des idées. J'ai aussi des réticences avec les Pn'Ctrop compliqués, mais j'ai adoré le "facile" Last Door, c'est donc l'argument parfait pour me convaincre. Je le remets dans ma wishlist.

(Faudra aussi que je tente Sexy Brutale, et que je relance Westerado qui traine dans mon backlog... Ce topic donne envie même aux nons inscrits de nettoyer leur backlog !)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai fini *Assassin's Creed*.
Je croix que ici on connait tous ce jeu d'action/aventure.
Je me suis amusée globalement, il n'est pas mal, mais parfois il a été un peu ennuyeux. C'est toujours la même mission, juste dans une ville différente pour chaque chapitre. Et même les choses les plus simples, parfois ils sont vraiment énervantes à faire à cause des contrôles du jeu qui sont très "branlants". La musique est pratiquement inexistante et les graphismes ne sont pas jolis du tout. Mais c'est un jeu du 2008, et même si après 10 ans il n'est plus si passionnant, je peux comprendre pourquoi il a eu un grand succès à l'époque. L'histoire est intéressante, avec un bon concept à la base. La fin, même si un peu décevante, m'a donné envie de jouer le deuxième chapitre.
En conclusion, si joué en 2018, ce n'est pas un des meilleurs jeux, mais j'ai passé de bons moments et il a été assez captivant pour finir dans ma liste de jeux "_Approved_".

Pour la preuve, le jeu sur Steam n'a pas les achievements et il n'y a pas un vrai message final sur l'écran, du coup j'ai utilisé un screen de la dernière mission finie.

Et maintenant, *FFVIII* !  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

3ème jeu fini, *Beholder*




> *Beholder* (2016)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Gestion/enquête, un truc du genre.
> 
> Je vais pas trop m’appesantir sur ce titre, car trop bizarre pour moi. En gros, le but est de gérer un immeuble dans un univers à la _1984_, de discuter avec les locataires, de fouiller leurs affaires et de suivre les décisions du gouvernement autoritaire, ou pas. Il y a deux ressources, le pognon et la réputation, qui permettront de valider des quêtes offertes tout au long du jeu. En fonction des décisions prises au court de la partie (environ 3h la partie), plusieurs fins seront disponibles.
> 
> Je pense que Beholder a un énorme potentiel, parce que les choix sont nombreux et j'ai l'impression que l'aspect gestion peut être assez poussé dès lors qu'on ne fait pas n'importe quoi comme moi. Il y a un énorme côté Papers Please, autant dans l'univers que dans les prises de décision. Le gros soucis que j'ai avec ce titre, c'est que j'ai eu la sensation tout du long de prendre constamment les mauvaises décisions, et que quoi que je fasse mon immeuble partait en cacahouète. Beaucoup trop de stress et de pensées négatives pour moi.
> ...


Je regrette pas d'avoir poussé jusqu'à la fin du coup, même si je suis pas client de ce genre d'expériences. Je retenterai quand même peut-être une seconde partie, voir où ça peut mener.

La preuve, ce sont des succès liés aux fins proposées par le jeu, évitez de regarder pour ne pas vous spoiler:



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai avancé sur Mark of the Ninja le jeu est vraiment top mais je n'ai pas énormément de temps et en plus je l'aime bien donc je veux le platiner et tout finir à 100% donc voilà je préviens que c'est pas demain que je vais le finir, mais JE VAIS le finir^^ merci pour cette proposition quelle tristesse de ne jamais l'avoir lancé avant !  ::):

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai avancé sur Mark of the Ninja le jeu est vraiment top mais je n'ai pas énormément de temps et en plus je l'aime bien donc je veux le platiner et tout finir à 100% donc voilà je préviens que c'est pas demain que je vais le finir, mais JE VAIS le finir^^ merci pour cette proposition quelle tristesse de ne jamais l'avoir lancé avant !


Le temps median, selon HLTB, est a 20h pour le platiner. Ca se tente !  :;): 

Sinon, oui, il est tres cool.

----------


## Hilikkus

> J'ai avancé sur Mark of the Ninja le jeu est vraiment top mais je n'ai pas énormément de temps et en plus je l'aime bien donc je veux le platiner et tout finir à 100% donc voilà je préviens que c'est pas demain que je vais le finir, mais JE VAIS le finir^^ merci pour cette proposition quelle tristesse de ne jamais l'avoir lancé avant !


Content que ce choil te plaise  ::):  J'avais eu la même sensation quand j'ai joué à Dust an elysian tail lors d'un précédent event

----------


## Kaede

Fini Teslagrad. Un jeu qui souffle du chaud et du froid (huhu).

Au menu :
-une maniabilité pas très bien tunée parfois crispante, couplée je dirais à un manque de polish général
-un certain goût de déjà vu.
+pas long (pour le coup, c'est parce que je pensais être parti pour 10h de jeu tout juste moyennement amusantes que je commençais à y aller à reculons, en réalité le jeu est *vraiment* très court)
+une DA pas trop mal, de la 2D assez soignée. J'ai également plutôt aimé la bande son.
+les boss vont de correct à vraiment cool, surtout 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'oeil

, du très bon. Le 

Spoiler Alert! 


roi

 est également pas mal. En fait l'emballage du jeu est un peu trompeur, avant de commencer et même au début, je m'imaginais un gentil petit puzzle-platformer, alors qu'il y a quelques situations assez coriaces. On n'a pas non plus de jauge de vie et on meurt au premier contact, Dieu merci les checkpoints (non indiqués) sont fréquents.

Un jeu pas mauvais, plutôt recommandable, mais il y a bien mieux dans le genre : ce n'est ni un très bon jeu de plateforme, ni un très bon puzzler.
M'enfin, c'est pas comme s'il fallait 20h pour le boucler  ::):

----------


## Paradox

Je t'ai mis majoritairement des jeux assez courts, histoire que tu puisses arriver a les finir pour peu que tu n'y sois pas allergique...

... et manifestement ca n'a pas trop mal marche avec Teslagrad !  :;):

----------


## Mordicus

Fini *The Flame in the Flood*

Dans un monde post-Apocalyptique, Une scoute toujours prête, accompagnée d'un chien, explore les rives abandonnées d'un fleuve à la recherche des derniers lambeaux de l'humanité. 

Il s'agit d'un jeu de survie. Le joueur se lance donc hardiment sur son radeau de fortune, devant affronter les eaux tumultueuses du fleuve sans sombrer, pour ensuite accoster des îlots plus ou moins riches en ressources. Les dangers sont variés : les maladies, les animaux sauvages, la famine, la déshydratation, l'épuisement. Il faudra donc fabriquer des médicaments, des bandages, créer des pièges à lapin, récolter de l'eau... Le plus difficile consistera à bien gérer son inventaire très limité et savoir prioriser les taches suivant les besoins du moment. Il faudra également coudre des vêtements pour affronter le froid, améliorer son radeau mis à mal par les rapides, construire des outils... Bref, du très classique, pour un jeu de ce type, l'originalité étant qu'on avance en permanence au fil de l'eau, sans retour en arrière possible. 

J'ai joué à *The Flame in the Flood* une dizaine d'heures sans déplaisir, mais je ne pense pas que j'y reviendrais. Plusieurs raisons à ça. Déjà, le jeu offre très peu de narration. Il s'agit vraiment du minimum absolu : quelques textes sur des toiles abandonnées, une rencontre ou deux, un vague rebondissement, et voilà. Sans cette carotte narrative, le jeu perd vite sa fraicheur, peine à se renouveler, les îles (générées aléatoirement) se ressemblant toutes et contenant les mêmes types d'ennemis : loups, sangliers, serpents, ours. *The Flame in the Flood* échoue à varier les situations, susceptibles de maintenir notre intérêt en éveil. Une fois la gestion des ressources bien en main, plus rien ne menace vraiment, à part l'ennui... Le jeu fait bien quelques tentatives en jouant sur le climat : zone désertique (manque d'eau), pluie torrentielle (froid, maladie), présence animale accrue... Rien d’insurmontable, ni même d'inquiétant, pour un joueur ayant saisis les bases d'un stock bien géré. 

J'ai sans doute fait l'erreur de lancer ma partie en "normal". Cela dit, je pense que la difficulté n'a d'influence que sur les premières heures de jeu, les seules vraiment tendues. Maintenant que je maitrise le gameplay, je ne crois pas qu'une partie au niveau supérieur m'apporterait une expérience bouleversante. Il faudrait s'imposer des contraintes ou des défis à soi-même, ce qui n'a jamais été ma tasse de thé. Notons enfin que le jeu souffre de bugs franchement agaçants, et d'un système de "missions" sans intérêt car le joueur n'en tire aucun bénéfice, à part une case cochée. En conclusion : divertissant quelques heures, mais vite limité.

----------


## La Chouette

Fini *Tiny and Big: Grandpa's Leftovers*

Du puzzle-platformer 3D avec des idées intéressantes, mais une exécution pas folichonne et des contrôles désastreux. Le système de découpe des blocs est un calvaire car nécessaire pour sauter sur nombre d'entre eux, à moins de vouloir passer un temps fou à les tirer et pousser dans tous les sens, ce qui n'a rien de divertissant. Le combat final nécessite de découper ce qu'on nous envoie à la figure. Les objets se figent lorsque vous activez votre cutter en ayant le curseur sur eux. Enfin, en théorie. Quand le personnage décide en activant le cutter qu'en fait le curseur était derrière vous, ou si vous l'activez une fraction de seconde trop tôt (quand le bloc est encore en suspens, pas encore lancé vers le personnage), ça ne marche pas. Et utiliser le cutter sur un bloc non figé ne fonctionne pas puisque le cutter en question est lent. Très lent. Et les blocs rapides. Très rapides. On ajoute à ça un level design aux fraises, en particulier dans l'avant dernier niveau, long, sombre et vertical dans lequel on peine à progresser, des collectibles avec une physique, et qui ont donc tendance à tomber dans le vide pour peu que l'ennemi envoie un rocher dessus, et ça en fait un jeu pas complètement désagréable, car avec de bonnes idées, mais qu'on est content d'enfin finir. Il ne dure que 2 heures, mais plus deviendrait vite une torture. 6/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## MonsieurLuge

@*Mordicus*
Mince, je suis navré que Westerados et the Flame in the Flood n'aient pas été très passionnants :/

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai bien aimé Westerado ! Je ferais sans doute une troisième partie à l'occase pour voir les trucs que j'ai loupé. Pour The flame, je suis allé jusqu'au bout, c'est donc pas si nul, je regrette pas d'y avoir joué.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et un deuxième pour moi :



> Terminé *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*. Un bon jeu, bien que déprimant, avec un ambiance bien lourde. J'ai trouvé les combats un peu lourds par instants et j'ai eu un peu de mal au début vu qu'on nous balance dans le jeu sans explications (mais rien de bien compliqué). Je n'ai pas compris directement qu'on pouvait voir où on en était avec les runes, et du coup, il m'en manquait 7 à la fin, mais je ne refais pas le jeu pour ça 
> Merci à lustucuit qui me l'a offert via cpcgifts !

----------


## Orkestra

*Battle Chef Brigade Deluxe* terminé !

Encore un jeu qui m'intriguait à cause des retours très positifs que j'avais lu sur le jeu (notament La Chouette et Evilblacksheep, je crois) mais sans réussir à franchir le pas à cause des animations de combats qui me semblaient un peu raide et du genre du match3 qui ne m'attirait pas plus que ça. J'ai fini par chopper le jeu dans un Humble Monthly et voilà que cet event me "force" à y jouer.

Et bien comme pour _Rusty Lake Roots_ avant lui, c'est une bonne pioche !

_Battle Chef Brigade_, c'est un match 3, certes, mais c'en est un vachement bien enrobé !

Enrobé, d'abord, dans un concept rigolo : les gemmes qu'il nous faudra combiner correspondent à des ingrédient. En combinant 3 gemmes identiques on en obtient une nouvelle de niveau supérieure et, comme ça, on cuisine. Le but est d'obtenir le plus de points possible pour faire de notre plat le plus réussi et le plus à même de satisfaire les exigences du ou des jurys qui président à chacun de nos duels culinaires. Attention toutefois, le scoring ne se limitte pas à enchainer les combinaison, il faudra bien prendre en compte les goûts du jury qui peuvent demander à ce que le plat qu'on leur servira comporte une majorité de gemmes de feu, d'eau, de terre, ou une combinaison de celles-ci, ainsi que l'ingrédient clef annoncé en début de duel et qui devra absolument se trouver dans le plat que l'on servira à la fin.

Enrobé ensuite dans des mécaniques très variées : parce que nos ingrédients ne tombent pas du ciel, il va falloir partir à la chasse ! Chaque duel commence donc par une phase de Beat 'em all durant laquelle il faudra combattre des monstres pour en extraire des ingrédients (exemple au hasard, et faux : combattre un Laplizard permet d'obtenir une patte de laplizard qui correspond à deux gemmes d'eau et une gemme de feu et une côte de laplizard qui correspond à trois gemmes d'eau et une gemme de terre). Certes, la partie combat du titre est très simpliste et ne serait pas plus palpitante que ça à elle seule, mais l'intérêt de ces phases ce n'est pas tant d’enchaîner les combos (même si j'imagine que certains auront été plus doués que moi) mais d'apprendre à connaître la faune et la flore des différents environnements dans lesquels on pourra chasser pour obtenir les ingrédients les plus adaptés à notre recette et retourner aussi vite que possible à nos fourneaux. Il s'agira d'être rapide et efficace, car le chrono tourne.

Ces mécaniques variées ce sont aussi nos différents ustensiles de cuisine (jusqu'à trois par duel) : une poêle de base pour faire nos match 3, une autre qui permettra de combiner deux gemmes seulement pour en obtenir une de niveau supérieure, des fours qui permettent de faire augmenter le niveau de nos gemmes si l'on patiente assez... À cela s'ajoutent des gemmes "bonus/malus", des améliorations pour le combat ou la collecte d'ingrédients, etc. Au final, moi qui n'était pas plus attiré que ça par le genre j'ai fini par me laisser prendre au jeu et à vraiment aimer ça !

Enrobé enfin dans un univers très sympathique, aussi bien graphiquement qu'au niveau du scénario. Les personnages (tous doublés en anglais) sont attachants et même si l'histoire reste assez simple on se laisse embarquer. Chaque journée qui passe dans le jeu est l'occasion d'un duel de cuisine, auquel peuvent s'ajouter parfois (et au bon vouloir du joueur à priori) des petites quêtes annexes : puzzles (faire le plus gros score avec des ingrédients de base donnés, par exemple, ou combiner les gemmes selon un pattern particulier) et combats (pas très passionnants mais vite expédiés).

Ça reste clairement un genre de jeu dans lequel je ne suis pas très bon : la contrainte de temps me stresse un peu trop et je finis toujours par mélanger les pinceaux. Et pourtant j'ai vraiment apprécié _Battle Chef Brigade_. Il faut dire que le jeu n'est pas très difficile (et pas punitif pour un sou) si ce n'est pour le boss de fin pour lequel j'ai du m'y reprendre à deux ou trois fois. Ceux qui cherchent vraiment du challenge devraient trouver leur bonheur dans les modes annexes au scénario : puzzle, mort subite, et surtout le mode deux joueurs qui doit être très sympa pourvu qu'on y joue avec quelqu'un d'un peu familier avec le jeu (les diverses mécaniques me semblent peut-être un peu compliquées à appréhender entre deux bières pour quelqu'un qui n'aurait jamais joué).

En bref, je recommande chaudement !


La preuve :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Flad

J'ai fait une grosse erreur. Je participe à l'event au moment où j'ai repris WoW. Je garanti pas de finir un seul jeu du coup, pourtant c'est que du bon dans ma liste.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai fait une grosse erreur. Je participe à l'event au moment où j'ai repris WoW. Je garanti pas de finir un seul jeu du coup, pourtant c'est que du bon dans ma liste.


Tant pis faut savoir se faire plaisir  :;):

----------


## darkvador

J'ai finie *HUE*

La preuve avec le liens des succès Steam : https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...b=achievements

C'était bien sympa. L'histoire ne sert vraiment à rien j'ai été déçu de ce côté là. Par contre le jeu en lui même est vraiment bien.
On dispose d'une palette de couleur qui permet de cacher les éléments du décor qui sont de la couleur choisi. Les énigmes ne sont pas trop dures , les contrôles bien fait.
J'ai passé 4h dessus et je ne regrette pas du tout.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Bastion*

Je ne dirais pas un grand jeu, mais bon petit jeu sympa, j'ai bien aimé. Déjà rien que pour sa vision originale du post-apo qui est très rafraîchissante, ça change terriblement des marrons/gris la mort la misère partout.
Le gameplay est fonctionnel malgré quelques défauts, principalement la visée automatique qui peut nous tourner vers un mauvais ennemi quand on veut bloquer d'un côté au milieu de la mêlée. On en tirerait pas un jeu de 40 heures mais ici sur cinq heures ça fonctionne bien, y a assez de variations d'armes pour pouvoir varier les styles de jeu selon les envies du joueur.
Le scénario et les personnages sont assez simples mais efficaces, par contre la narration, le worldbuilding et l'ambiance sont vraiment très bons. Le narrateur présent en quasi continu qui n'interrompt pas le gameplay (j'aimerais beaucoup que plein de studios utilisent cette idée), les musiques bien foutues et originales (à minima pour du jv), le monde qui fait un peu "western fantastique barré"... 
Comme en plus tout ça n'empiète pas sur le gameplay, ça prend vraiment très bien et ça fournit une très bonne immersion avec en vrai assez peu de moyens.

Une bonne surprises après l'échec de Furi.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini mon premier jeu, *Silence*.

Pas habitué des points & clicks, je trouvais ça un peu lent au début, mais je me suis laissé prendre par l'histoire et les graphismes somptueux, et j'ai passé un très bon moment. Bonne expérience donc, merci pour ce choix !

----------


## Cannes

Bon je suis me promis de faire Tomb Raider, mais j'avoue que mettre *Slay the Spire*  à faire c'était une mauvaise idée, je développe une addiction D:

----------


## Kulfy

Lara Croft Go.





> Puzzle game sympathique terminé en 4h environ ; l'interface est plutôt pensée mobile, mais ça reste agréable à jouer sur PC (à la manette pour ma part, le jeu ne détectait aucun input clavier/souris, même une fois le gamepad débranché).
> Les puzzles sont plutôt simples, je ne suis jamais resté bloqué bien longtemps sur un tableau - j'espère que ça se corsera un peu avec les 2 DLC inclus, la caverne de feu et le miroir aux esprits.
> Les graphismes low-poly sont du plus bel effet, mais ce qui m'a le plus surpris, c'est son OST, vraiment superbe ; elle est dispo en ligne : https://soundcloud.com/crystaldynami...a-croft-go-ost


Aucun des succès steam n'a fonctionné par contre - de ce que j'ai vu sur le web, je suis loin d'être le seul dans ce cas là (même si pour la majorité des gens, ça a plutôt l'air d'être deux ou trois en particulier)
Pour un jeu développé/édité par Square Enix, c'est quand même étonnant.

Je vais voir pour Alice Madness Return ou Wolfenstein, mais pas sûr de pouvoir en terminer un des deux d'ici la fin du mois.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Moi je joue à *FFVIII* ces jours et j'essaye désespérément de ne pas le détester  :Boom:

----------


## Paradox

> Moi je joue à *FFVIII* ces jours et j'essaye désespérément de ne pas le détester


Pourquoi ? Il n'est pas si mal...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Disons que pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas totalement à l'aise avec les combats, le système de sauvegarde d'il y a 20 ans est un peu à chier.

Allez courage Biscotte, on va essayer de te faire un build correct ce soir.  ::):

----------


## Orkestra

C'est drôle parce qu'en voyant tes screenshots sur steam ça me donnait presque envie de le refaire.
Bon, j'ai réalisé après que si je me souvenais de plein de moments épiques, le 8 a surtout plein de moments qui m'avaient ennuyé et surtout un boss de fin sur lequel j'avais lâché l'affaire...
Par contre le jeu de cartes...  ::wub::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Pourquoi ? Il n'est pas si mal...






> C'est drôle parce qu'en voyant tes screenshots sur steam ça me donnait presque envie de le refaire.
> Bon, j'ai réalisé après que si je me souvenais de plein de moments épiques, le 8 a surtout plein de moments qui m'avaient ennuyé et surtout un boss de fin sur lequel j'avais lâché l'affaire...
> Par contre le jeu de cartes...


Non mais j'aime le jeu en général. Mais il y a des moments et des mécaniques qui sont trop ennuyants  :Vibre:

----------


## Franky Mikey

À noter que je ne t'ai pas vue faire une seule partie de Triple Triad. Tout un pan du jeu qui t'échappe.  ::cry::

----------


## Orkestra

:Cell:

----------


## Flad

Le jeu de cartes c'est qd même le seul truc réussi dans FF8.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Le jeu de cartes c'est qd même le seul truc réussi dans FF8.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> À noter que je ne t'ai pas vue faire une seule partie de Triple Triad. Tout un pan du jeu qui t'échappe.


Si le jeu avait la décence de me dire comment faire ces choses PUTA-...  :Boom:

----------


## Chiff

Malgré l'achat peu judicieux de Slay The Spire avant de me mettre à l'event qui m'a pris quelques (dizaines d') heures j'ai réussi à finir un jeu de mon backlog : *Scanner Sombre*

Walking Simulator où on scanne pour voir le décor/murs/obstacles avec une histoire pas franchement mise en avant. L'idée a l'air sympa au début mais je me suis vite lassé du gimmick.
Après, il est pas très long.

Preuve ici :



Spoiler Alert! 






Et entre deux parties de STS j'en finirais peut-être un deuxième  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Disons que pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas totalement à l'aise avec les combats, le système de sauvegarde d'il y a 20 ans est un peu à chier.


Je trouve ca un peu "facile" de taper sur le systeme de sauvegarde (qui existe encore sur certains titres), parce qu'on est pas a l'aise avec un jeu. C'est limite considerer que les checkpoints et sauvegardes automatiques sont un "du". 

Sur un RPG meme assez recent, tu peux te prendre des claques similaires voire pire, parce que tu as oublie de sauvegarder.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le jeu de cartes c'est qd même le seul truc réussi dans FF8.


Meme toi, Flad, tu viens cracher ta haine de FFVIII ?  ::O: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si le jeu avait la décence de me dire comment faire ces choses PUTA-...


Big Brother is watching.  ::XD::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

FF8 c'est quand meme le pire de tous, vous avez pas été gentils avec biscuit  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> FF8 c'est quand meme le pire de tous, vous avez pas été gentils avec biscuit


Serieusement ?

On en parle de Tidus ?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Flad

> Serieusement ?
> 
> On en parle de Tidus ?


Non car la série s'est arrêtée au 9.

----------


## Paradox

> Non car la série s'est arrêtée au 9.


Tu peux virer le 9 aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Tu peux virer le 9 aussi.


Non y a encore la jauge atb sur celui là.

----------


## Supergounou

Le 13 est génial, le 13-2 encore mieux. Non vraiment, le pire de tous c'est le 10.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Serieusement ?
> 
> On en parle de Tidus ?





> Le 13 est génial, le 13-2 encore mieux. Non vraiment, le pire de tous c'est le 10.





Mais je vous emmmeeeeeerddddeee  ::P:  XD :Carton:

----------


## sebarnolds

> À noter que je ne t'ai pas vue faire une seule partie de Triple Triad. Tout un pan du jeu qui t'échappe.


Ca doit pas être la seule. Je me souviens avoir joué au jeu à l'époque de sa sortie pc (ça date !) et être arrivé devant le boss de fin sans rien pouvoir faire. J'avais du louper tellement de trucs qu'il n'y avait pas moyen de tenir 2 minutes contre...

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai attaqué Bioshock Infinite, c'est pas gagné... Je comprends rien au jeu, que ce soit gameplay, gamedesign, scénario ou lore.

----------


## Kaede

Le scénario et le lore, ok, mais pour le gameplay euh y a rien de spécial, c'est un Bioshock (où on peut alterner qu'entre 2 armes), quoi ?
Il y a des arènes, des rails, et puis...voila.

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai attaqué Bioshock Infinite, c'est pas gagné... Je comprends rien au jeu, que ce soit gameplay, gamedesign, scénario ou lore.


Ca sent le rejet pur et dur, la...

----------


## Supergounou

Pour développer un peu:

L'intro, les dialogues, le lore via les enregistrements, tout cela n'a ni queue ni tête.

On me file des plasmides, mais ils ne servent à rien (à part à résoudre une pauvre énigme pour expliquer leur fonctionnement).

La maniabilité est plus lourde que Bioshock 2 (que j'aime beaucoup) tellement l'impression de conduire un tank est forte, et pourtant même en réglant dans le jeu la sensibilité souris à zéro, mon perso bouge la tête trop vite. J'ai dû utiliser sur ma souris le bouton "baisser la sensi artificiellement" pour ne pas avoir envie de vomir dès que je bouge ma main d'un centimètre.

Je suis dans un extérieur où il y a du soleil, je passe une porte, je me retrouve dans un extérieur où il fait nuit et avec du brouillard.

Je suis dans une maison, une patrouille frappe à la porte, elle me cherche. Je me cache, j'entends "ok, rien à signaler", j'attends, je ressors, je tombe sur un mec de la patrouille, il me fait face mais ne me voit pas, dans le doute je me cache, j'attends, 5 secondes, j'entends "il est là!!!", je dois tous les tuer.

Pourtant je ne suis allergique ni au genre, ni à la série, mais pour le moment je suis perdu.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Serieusement ?
> 
> On en parle de Tidus ?


Le 10 est une bouse, en effet, mais le 8 est tout de meme pire.  :210:

----------


## Paradox

> Le 10 est une bouse, en effet, mais le 8 est tout de meme pire.


Comme dirait Biscuit, accordons nous sur un desaccord...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Comme dirait Biscuit, accordons nous sur un desaccord...


Je suis diplomatique  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> Je suis diplomatique


Je demanderais a MissCPC si c'est vrai.  ::P:

----------


## ajcrou

> Tu peux virer le 9 aussi.


Mais non, il est bien le 9  :tired: 

Bibi  :Emo:

----------


## Altay

> FF8 c'est quand meme le pire de tous, vous avez pas été gentils avec biscuit


C'est mon préféré mais j'ai joué qu'au I-II-III-IV-VII et VIII.  ::siffle::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ah merde il y en a eu des bons avant le XII ???  ::huh::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Bon j'abandonne (*FFVIII*). Je suis presque à la fin mais j'ai 0 patience de faire du "grind" pour obtenir ce dont j'ai besoin pour ne pas mourir dans la dernière section du jeu.
Désolée mais je suis trop ennuyée par ce système ridicule des vieux jeux RPG.
Peut être que j'essaye encore avant la fin de l'évent mais...  ::|:

----------


## Haiden

C'est con d'avoir sauté FF VI. Il est excellent

----------


## Paradox

> Bon j'abandonne (*FFVIII*). Je suis presque à la fin mais j'ai 0 patience de faire du "grind" pour obtenir ce dont j'ai besoin pour ne pas mourir dans la dernière section du jeu.
> Désolée mais je suis trop ennuyée par ce système ridicule des vieux jeux RPG.
> Peut être que j'essaye encore avant la fin de l'évent mais...


Ca te fait combien d'heures de jeu pour info ?

----------


## Olima

Moi j'avais bien aimé le 8,  au début, hormis l'immonde blondinet qui manque il vrai de gâcher tout le jeu ; et le fait que, n'ayant pas trop fait gaffe au système du jeu de carte, j'ai perdu toutes mes cartes dès le premier combat et ensuite je n'en avais plus assez pour jouer. 
Mais ensuite, j'ai essayé pour la première fois de ma vie ou presque de "patcher" le jeu. Au début, j'ai déjà voulu mettre un truc pour avoir les boutons xbox correctement affichés (une scène de train où il faut appyer sur des boutons dans l'ordre), et c'était bien efficace. Puis j'ai voulu mettre des mods graphiques et une meilleure musique. J'ai dû bugguer un truc, mais le temps que j'essaie de faire marcher tout ça, non seulement j'avais oublié où mes persos devaient aller, mais en plus j'avais des bugs, et plus aucune musique du tout. Un gars en gros pixel dans le désert et le silence...  ::(:  
J'ai perdu l'espoir et la motivation avec. Le reste d'un énorme backlog non attaqué m'attendait...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ca te fait combien d'heures de jeu pour info ?


35 + une heure juste pour mettre en ordre toutes les magies, GF, etc  ::sad::

----------


## Paradox

> 35 + une heure juste pour mettre en ordre toutes les magies, GF, etc


Ca va encore largement si tu en es a la fin ; tu es plus proche du temps ultra-rushe d'un run que du temps median ou moyen. Apres, l'idee c'est pas de te faire du mal. Si tu n'en peux plus, a toi de voir si tu jettes l'eponge ou non ; dans tous les cas, ca ne me choque pas, j'ai l'impression de voir plus ou moins le meme discours/debat des que quelqu'un leve le sujet des RPGs.

De nos jours, les joueurs preferent jouer a des jeux ayant un aspect RPG plus ou moins modere qu'a de vrais RPGs. Les 2 peuvent se defendre...  :;): 

Tu entames FFX au prochain event ?  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi j'avais bien aimé le 8,  au début, hormis l'immonde blondinet qui manque il vrai de gâcher tout le jeu ; et le fait que, n'ayant pas trop fait gaffe au système du jeu de carte, j'ai perdu toutes mes cartes dès le premier combat et ensuite je n'en avais plus assez pour jouer. 
> Mais ensuite, j'ai essayé pour la première fois de ma vie ou presque de "patcher" le jeu. Au début, j'ai déjà voulu mettre un truc pour avoir les boutons xbox correctement affichés (une scène de train où il faut appyer sur des boutons dans l'ordre), et c'était bien efficace. Puis j'ai voulu mettre des mods graphiques et une meilleure musique. J'ai dû bugguer un truc, mais le temps que j'essaie de faire marcher tout ça, non seulement j'avais oublié où mes persos devaient aller, mais en plus j'avais des bugs, et plus aucune musique du tout. Un gars en gros pixel dans le désert et le silence...  
> J'ai perdu l'espoir et la motivation avec.


Wow, tu as lache super tot dans le jeu...  ::O:

----------


## Olima

J'étais en effet pas allé très loin, mais un peu plus que le train tout de même, je venais de choper une bagnole je crois ? Steam me donne quand même plus de 9h au total, c'est quand même ça. Mais bref, je passais plus de temps à essayer de faire marcher le jeu qu'à y jouer (et quand ledit jeu comporte en plus pas mal de cinématiques... ). Tant pis, je retenterai peut-être un jour...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Tu entames FFX au prochain event ?


Si j'arrive à finir FFVIII peut être  :<_<:

----------


## Supergounou

D'ailleurs, qui donc t'a filé un FF pour l'event? C'est un peu vénère, vu le temps qu'on peut passer sur le jeu. Bravo d'avoir tenu autant de temps, perso il me faut des mois pour en finir un.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> D'ailleurs, qui donc t'a filé un FF pour l'event? C'est un peu vénère, vu le temps qu'on peut passer sur le jeu. Bravo d'avoir tenu autant de temps, perso il me faut des mois pour en finir un.


Merci  :Indeed:  mais ça va. C'est moi qui a mis "Pas de restriction" sur le profil de l'event, en sachant que j'avais le temps de faire même les jeux longs. C'est vraiment juste une question de mécanique qui devient insupportable (pour moi). J'ai joué à FFVII aussi et même si similaire, il a été beaucoup moins fastidieux.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Mark of the Ninja*.

Bon jeu globalement. J'ai trouvé la liberté laissée au joueur relativement faible pour un jeu d'infiltration, mais c'est délibéré donc une fois accepté et vu que le jeu a globalement un bon rythme, ça roule.
Deux gros défauts relevés tout de même:
- la maniabilité "collante" et bourrée d'actions contextuelles qui entraîne plein d'actions parasites ou ratées. En terrain dégagé ça ne pose pas de problème mais dès qu'on est dans un endroit encombré ça devient vite confus et des fois on rate des actions parce que 2 pixels trop loin du contextuel donc le héros fait pas ce qu'on veut, c'est pénible.
- les deux/trois dernières missions sont bien foirées. Les devs ont clairement voulu augmenter la difficulté brutalement, mais pour moi ils l'ont fait de la mauvaise façon, globalement en cassant une grosse partie des possibilités de gameplay  (et du trip ninja malheureusement) qu'on a appris à maîtriser sur le reste du jeu (flemme de rentrer dans les trouzemille détails). Plus forcer des timings d'exécution serrés avec les ratages des contrôles, ça fait des échecs frustrants. C'est pas la catastrophe totale mais c'est tout de même dommage de finir sur (assez longue) mauvaise note parce que le reste du jeu est franchement sympa.

----------


## Kaede

Hum, premier contact douloureux avec Dead Space 2.
De base, le jeu tourne à double vitesse (j'ai un écran 120/144Hz). Soit, je repasse en 60Hz. J'active la vsync ingame. Tiens, le jeu tourne à 30fps maintenant, c'est la vsync ingame qui veut ça. C'était déjà le cas dans Dead Space 1, l'histoire se répète  :Carton:   Bon bah on va jouer sans, mais du coup faut que j'utilise un framelimiter, parce que la sensibilité des contrôles est liée au framerate et les hauts framerate sont susceptibles de provoquer des bugs.
Ensuite je me rends compte que l'anti-aliasing in-game est ineffectif (comme pour Vanquish, soit dit en passant), bien entendu le SSAA via Radeon Settings ne fonctionne pas (courant, ça ne me choque pas) hop, on passe en 2160p via le VSR. Ah, tiens, les sous-titres sont tout petits maintenant. Dommage car vu le FOV atroce je peux pas jouer proche de l'écran (et je suis myope, ouais et alors ?). Bon, bah go jouer en 1440p alors.
Ah, et à chaque fois que j'ai tenté un nouveau "réglage", je démarre une nouvelle partie, je me suis tapé cette ***** intro non skippable  :Boom:  Et les (brefs) logos non skippables à chaque démarrage, évidemment.
Et donc, conseils techniques les plus simples et fonctionnels, en bref : désactiver la vsync, utiliser un framerate limiter (60fps), utiliser le VSR/DSR en 1440p, ou 2160p si vous jouez sans sous-titres.

Heureusement que je sais qu'il y a un vrai jeu derrière.

----------


## Altay

> D'ailleurs, qui donc t'a filé un FF pour l'event? C'est un peu vénère, vu le temps qu'on peut passer sur le jeu. Bravo d'avoir tenu autant de temps, perso il me faut des mois pour en finir un.


C'est moi, avec sa bénédiction. Mais vu qu'elle a fini tous ses autres jeux je crois que ça passe.  ::happy2::

----------


## Galgu

J'ai fini *Painkiller Hell & Damnation*

Moi j'aurai appelé ce jeu "Painbringer".

C'est un jeu où les Dev ont clairement manqué de motivation. C'est un sous serious sam. Il doit y avoir 1 seul track dans l'OST, en tout cas c'est ce qui m'a semblé.
Il y a des problèmes de game design à plusieurs niveaux : le principe du jeu est que tu peux ramasser l'ame d'un monstre après l'avoir tué, sauf que l'ame apparait a peu près 8 secondes après avoir tué le monstre et ne reste disponible que environ 10 secondes... QUEL INTERET ? vous jouez sur le fait que ce soit dynamique et vous mettez une mecanique pour tout ralentir ?
Les niveaux sont complètement vides (pas d'animation, ternes, sombres), et il faut toujours activer un checkpoint pour faire apparaitre la prochaine vague de monstre. 
Pas de carte, pas de visibilité ou sont les armes dans l'inventaire... La dernière mécanique est qu'on devient un démon si on absorbe 66 ames... sauf que tu contrôle pas vraiment le rythme où tu les récupère, et que 95% du temps tu va te transformer en cette "super" forme et qu'il n'y ait plus aucun ennemi... 
Enfin le scénario : j'imagine que le jeu vient après un autre jeu painkiller ? Ils n'introduisent aucun personnage, et il n'y a pas de fin. 

Mon avis : ne perdez pas votre temps à jouer à ce jeu.

----------


## madgic

On a atteint les 50 jeux finis, sur 170 !

Encore un peu plus d'une semaine, *l'event se finissant le dimanche 2 décembre*  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> C'est moi, avec sa bénédiction. Mais vu qu'elle a fini tous ses autres jeux je crois que ça passe.


Ah merci pour la bienveillance  ::P: 
Et j'en profite pour te remercier pour la liste de jeux. Il a été un très bon event pour moi et j'ai passé de bons moments avec ta sélection  ::lol::

----------


## La Chouette

Ca fait une semaine que j'ai fini FEZ mais que j'ai la flemme d'écrire ma courte review et poster mon screenshot, va quand même falloir que je m'y mette  :Emo:

----------


## machiavel24

> On a atteint les 50 jeux finis, sur 170 !
> 
> Encore un peu plus d'une semaine, *l'event se finissant le dimanche 2 décembre*


Faut que j'arrive à en finir un. 

Si j'ai de la chance, ma semaine sera cool et j'aurais du temps à consacrer, ainsi que la motivation pour finir Before the storm.

----------


## Mordicus

De mon côté, j'ai terminé *Resident Evil HD Remaster*, la preuve ! 



J'ai galéré grave pour y jouer dans des conditions acceptables, en me posant les questions métaphysiques d'usage face aux options : contrôle "tank" ou moderne ? Ecran 4/3 ou 16/9 ? Et la difficulté ? Après bien des essais, je me suis décidé pour le tout "Old School". Les contrôles modernes permettent de slalomer entre les ennemis avec l'aisance de Usain Bolt en petites foulées, ce qui ne me semble pas l'esprit dans lequel a été conçu le jeu. Une fois ce choix décidé, j'ai galéré pour trouver comment y jouer. Le clavier, j'ai pas l'habitude, et la manette X-Box 360 dispose d'une croix directionnelle à chier. Quant au stick, c'est encore plus atroce pour ce genre de contrôle. Finalement, j'ai ressorti une manette à l'ancienne, achetée spécialement pour les vieux jeux, avec une vraie croix directionnelle, mais là, j'ai du lutter contre Joytokey qui, pour une raison ou une autre, ne fait pas bon ménage avec ce *Resident Evil HD*.... Mais bon, après avoir recommencé l'introduction 15 fois en multipliant les essais, je suis enfin parvenu à quelque chose d'acceptable ! (cela dit, je n'ai jamais réussi à relocaliser le bouton de l'inventaire...)

Et le jeu dans tout ça ? Aussi excellent que dans mon souvenir. Mon souvenir datant de la première version, en 1996, quand les boucles blondes frisottaient sur mon front pur d'adolescent ! *Resident Evil* nous plonge dans un opus inédit du "Retour des morts-vivants" : un manoir lugubre, des zombies, des chiens infernaux, des choses putrides aux dents acérées... Surtout, le jeu a tout compris au genre. Avec sa caméra fixe, placée à des endroits improbables, il a compris l'art du hors-champ, son importance pour développer un sentiment d'angoisse diffus et permanent. A chaque ouverture de porte, notre petit cœur se serre, inquiet à l'idée des horreurs possibles, tapies dans la pénombre. Le jeu a saisi l'intérêt de la pénurie : munitions parcimonieuses, herbes médicinales à gérer en fonction des besoins, places d'inventaire riquiqui et - idée géniale ! - des sauvegardes très limitées à des lieux bien précis. Enfin, le jeu a compris  que l'horreur, c'est avant tout une question d'atmosphère. Il n'abuse jamais des "jump scare" au rabais, ceux-ci étant même souvent annoncés à l'avance, ce qui augmente d'autant notre anxiété (du style : un zombie qui cogne à une fenêtre... Une poignée de porte qui s'agite... Argh.) Le vaste manoir de Racoon City devient rapidement le personnage central du jeu. A force d'arpenter sans cesse ses couloirs sordides, de découvrir ses secrets alambiqués (passages secrets et documents macabres), de nettoyer ses pièces des créatures immondes, le joueur se l'approprie, comme un lieu familier et rassurant... jusqu'au moment où...  

Je n'aurais vraiment que deux reproches. Dans la deuxième partie du jeu, les allers/retours deviennent plus pesants surtout si, comme moi, vous êtes une mauviette qui ne prend que les chemins sécurisés, quitte à faire des détours fastidieux. Mon autre regret tient plus à des raisons nostalgiques : le jeu de 1996 débutait par une séquence digne d'un film d'horreur de série Z, jouée par des acteurs approximatifs débitant des répliques abominables. Dès les premières minutes, j'étais sous le charme ! En tant que fan de FMV et d'horreur (quelque soit la lettre de l'alphabet), je regrette cette séquence culte, remplacée par une cinématique tout aussi naze mais bien moins fun. Mise à part ces deux petits détails, j'ai pris grand plaisir à rejouer à ce grand classique, à mon sens indémodable.

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai fini *MArk of The Ninja* :

Preuve : https://steamcommunity.com/id/maxtid...b=achievements

J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé ce jeu d'infiltration. Je ne suis pas du tout un habitué du genre. A part Dishonored (qui n'est pas comparable car c'est une infiltration en jeu 3D avec vue à la première personne) et aussi quelques jeux sur lesquels il pouvait y avoir quelques phases d'infiltration (mais dont le gameplay central ne reposait pas dessus), je n'en ai jamais vraiment fait qui m'ai réellement marqué je crois. Celui là m'a beaucoup plus comme je le disais, déjà car il ne m'a jamais frustré. Il est très simple, et on ne reste jamais bloqué sur une phase de jeu bien longtemps. Si ça ne passe pas dans un sens, on essaie autrement. L'ambiance est bonne, l'histoire sympatoche, mais c'est surtout le gameplay qui m'a plu. Cette sensation de toute puissance quand on enchaine l'envoi d'un leurre, un saut assassin, le trainage de corps et l'entrée dans un conduit d'aération sans que les deux autres gardes de la pièce n'aient compris quoi que ce soit. Bon après ils auraient bien eu du mal, car l'IA est volontairement stupide, avec des gardes qui, s'ils n'éclairent pas devant eux, voient littéralement à 1 mètre, ou se disent que c'est certainement leur imagination quand on leur a lancé un kunaï depuis une cachette. Malgré tout je me suis bien éclaté sur ce jeu, au point que je me suis imposé de finir chaque niveau avec les 9 objectifs sur 9 de remplis. Je ne vais pas me refaire entièrement le jeu en NG+ plus difficile non plus, mais il restera une bonne référence indé, et la preuve qu'on peut faire un bon jeu d'infiltration en 2D.


Comme je l'avais annoncé avant le début de l'event, c'est le seul jeu que je ferait de l'event, mais merci pour la sélection car je me suis trouvé un petit jeu du coeur.

----------


## acdctabs

Bon fini mon seul jeu que je ferais (manque de temps ...) mais comme à chaque fois j'en finis au moins 1.
C'était *Limbo* et c'était pas trop mal.
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1575205548
Un jeu de moins dans mon backlog !  ::):

----------


## Altay

Ayé, fini *Hitman Blood Money*. Un classique du jeu d'infiltration. Les contrôles n'ont pas très bien vieilli, 47 est se manie de façon rigide et l'ergonomie (sur clavier en tout cas...) est un peu aux fraises. En revanche, les niveaux sont franchement chouettes, malgré quelques répétitions sur les techniques d'assassinat (empoisonner un gâteau, empoisonner un verre, empoisonner un hamburger...) il y a une belle variété d'actions. Pour quelqu'un qui est fan des jeux d'infiltration, il y a une belle rejouabilité pour avoir le score maximum sur tous les niveaux. Pour ma part, je me suis contenté d'alterner infiltration et un peu de bourrinnage quand il fallait. J'ai jeté un œil à un guide quand je peinais un peu, notamment parce que certains objets sont difficiles à trouver (il faut penser à les ajouter dans son inventaire). Dans l'ensemble, c'était sympathique même si je n'y rejouerai probablement pas. Peut-être que je regarderais les nouveaux Hitman pour une version un peu plus actuelle.

La preuve (générique de fin) : 

Spoiler Alert!

----------


## jopopoe

Bon j'ai un peu décroché puisque je ne me sentais pas de me lancer dans New Vegas alors que j'ai passé 80 heures sur Fallout 3 y'a six mois. Du coup j'ai fait un autre RPG de mon backlog, Gothic (et c'était cool).

Puis je m'y suis remis sérieusement et hier soir j'ai fini *SOMA* :

https://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopo...b=achievements

Petite critique :

"SOMA c’est typiquement le genre de jeu qui met bien trop longtemps à démarrer, mais qui une fois lancé est pétri de qualités.

Le début est un cas d’école d’exposition ennuyeuse et trop longue : on fait des actions bêbêtes qui relèvent du train-train quotidien, c’est super barbant. On sent que le jeu se veut réaliste mais les actions illogiques qu’on nous pousse à faire brise totalement l’immersion.



Spoiler Alert! 


Genre fouiller le PC de la secrétaire du médecin pour trouver le digicode de la porte du cabinet, et pénétrer dans ledit cabinet plus ou moins par effraction sans que ça ne pose de problème ni au héros ni au brave docteur…



J’ai droit à mon premier bug idiot (quitter et relancer le jeu permet de briser les quelques bugs qui pourraient vous gêner), puis le jeu débute réellement. L’univers est prenant mais on n’est toujours pas immergé (enfin au sens propre si, mais c’est une autre histoire ^^ ) dans le jeu car les développeurs ont joué la carte du mystère en choisissant de ne pratiquement rien révéler, ce qui ne donne aucune motivation au héros. En gros on tourne en rond en activant ce qui est activable et en se disant que ça fera bien avancer l’histoire. Du coup on obéit à une pure logique ludique, et pas du tout aux règles de l’univers du jeu.

Typiquement, à un moment le jeu vous dit "si tu actives ce levier attention aux conséquences, pas de marche arrière" sauf qu'on pige même pas ce qu'il fait précisément le levier en question, il est donc difficile de faire un choix éclairé...

Je pense que le jeu est trop radin en informations pendant les premières heures, afin de jouer la carte du mystère, mais du coup on ne s’implique que très très lentement, et on a peu de motivation. En plus l’ambiance SF un peu générique ne me plaisait pas plus que ça (alors que l’ambiance Lovecraftienne d’Amnesia me parlait à 200%), mais plus on avance dans le jeu plus l’ambiance prend de l’ampleur, jusqu'aux heures finales extraordinairement réussies !


Spoiler Alert! 



Tout est mort, dévasté, en ruines ; y’a pas un poil d’espoir nulle part et la scène avec la survivante vous met un vrai goût de cendre dans la bouche. C’est noir de chez noir, jusqu’à la fin, véritable joyau de noirceur.

Bon l’épilogue vient carrément gâcher tout ça, mais on va faire comme s’il n’existait pas !



Idem pour l’histoire, quand on comprend un peu les tenants et les aboutissants tout ça devient très intéressant, et là pour le coup on a vraiment envie d’avancer. Et vu que l’intérêt de l’histoire progresse en parallèle à la qualité de l’ambiance, le jeu devient très, très bon.

Ça vaut le coup de persévérer, donc !

15/20"

Cela étant l'event est fini pour moi, puisque je ne me vois pas faire Shadow Tactics sans jamais avoir fait Commandos, du coup je vais me lancer dans Commandos dès ce soir. Ouais je sais c'est le deuxième de ma liste que j'esquive en le remplaçant par quelque chose de plus ou moins proche, mais je serai plus sage la prochaine fois, promis  ::P:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai terminé un jeu !  ::lol:: 

Il ne fait pas partie de ma liste de l'event  :Facepalm: 

C'est FAR : Lone Sail. Sympathique balade de 2h, relaxant et sans grosses prétentions, c'est très loin de l'excellentissime Inside mais ça m'a fait plaisir de m'aérer l'esprit ce soir  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini mon 2ème jeu, *Tacoma*, chouette ballade assez courte (2h pour moi) dans une station spatiale pour enquêter sur l'accident qui s'y est produit. C'est un walking simulator donc le gameplay est très limité, mais l'histoire est chouette, raconté via des données qu'on récupère à différents endroits.

Un chouet petit jeu donc !

La preuve de fin:
https://steamcommunity.com/id/julleb.../achievements/

----------


## darkvador

J'ai terminé AER mémories of old.


Spoiler Alert! 



[IMG]https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/941712200380838896/127147A5660E0C785B073929B3FF9E09A9C7BD13/?interpolation=lanczos-none&output-format=jpeg&output-quality=95&fit=inside%7C2048%3A1152&composite-to=*,*%7C2048%3A1152&background-color=black[/IMG]



Très moyen comme jeu.
Il s'agit d'une sorte de jeu de plateforme énigme mais tout est vraiment évident et sans challenge.
Les décors sont sympa mais les personnages sont vraiment moches.
Le scénario ne raconte rien.
Heureusement c'était court  ::): 

Par contre j'ai commencé Psychonauts est ça à l'air très très bien

----------


## Kulfy

Ah, je suis content que tu laisses derrière toi les petits jeux mis là pour faire le nombre, et que tu t'attaques aux vrais morceaux de choix.  :Indeed:

----------


## darkvador

Malheureusement mon temps de jeu est limité du coup j'aime bien commencer par les petit jeu pour l'event. Je n'aurai jamais fini Psychonauts pour l'event mais je le terminerai ne t'inquiètes pas

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Amnesia: The Dark Descent*



Même pas peur. Malheureusement, d'ailleurs. Y a une idée et un assez bon départ d'ambiance, mais l'exécution est salement ratée donc ça ne prend pas.
Principalement pour deux énormes défauts qui cassent tout:
1) pas d'affrontements, pas de ressources, donc pas d'enjeux "mécaniques". Même problème qu'un Outlast (oui je sais, Outlast est plus récent et inspiré d'Amnesia mais on s'en fout). Du coup zéro anticipation de se retrouver dans une mauvaise situation, au pire on meurt sur un monstre, boum checkpoint, on enchaîne et basta. Monstres qui sont par ailleurs une simple perte de temps, le côté cache-cache/esquive dans le noir est d'une "profondeur" risible, en général "booouh monstre sur le chemin" = repartir en arrière, se cacher une minute, revenir boum il est plus là  :ouaiouai:  Le seul truc qui m'a vraiment fait des dégâts dans le jeu c'est le pu#!! de décor  :tired: 

2) en parlant de se balader dans le noir, le gimmick de santé mentale est foireux. Déjà parce que Daniel est un héros lopette qui se met à flipper et déclencher les effets chelous au bout de dix secondes dans le noir, donc ils sont systématiques et extrêmement prévisibles et là c'est déjà perdu. Ensuite parce que ces mêmes effets ne sont pas subtils du tout : d'abord toujours le même bruit dans les oreilles (fait avec des osselets? je suis curieux sur le coup), ensuite des faux sons de streums alentour et autres joyeusetés. Le problème c'est qu'après vingt minutes on comprend que les sons sont bidons et ça devient juste un bruit de fond vaguement désagréable dans les oreilles, rien à battre. En bonus y a pas de spatialisation propre des sons des vrais streums, donc pas d'anticipation, donc pas de peur non plus. Si on force un peu Danielou passe en mode mec bourré et là c'est le pompon : les contrôles répondent volontairement mal, l'affichage lagge, c'est sensé me faire paniquer mais en vrai c'est tellement artificiel que ça m'énerve juste de perdre le contrôle sur le jeu et boum adieu l'immersion  ::|: 
En insistant encore Daniel pose carrément sa quiche  :Gerbe:  et repart, ça m'a ravivé des souvenirs de fins de soirées étudiantes (et c'était pas le but je pense  ::P: )

Bref, le jeu gagnerait énormément à aller se renseigner sur les mots "subtil" et "anticipation" dans le dictionnaire, parce qu'en l'état c'est tellement rentre-dedans que ça tombe totalement à plat.

Si vous voulez des bons jeux de cache-cache horrifique et de la flippe, visez plutôt les Forbidden Siren.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voici donc la fin de l'event pour moi.

J'ai terminé *DmC: Devil May Cry*.

Pas un fan des beat them all parce que je ne suis pas assez technique, j'ai passé un bon moment sur le jeu. Il y a moyen de se débrouiller assez facilement pour varier les combos sans pour autant tous les connaître par coeur. J'ai eu des difficultés sur plusieurs passages, mais ça a fini par passer  ::):  Bon jeu donc.

Au final, j'ai donc terminé Sonic, Hellblade et Dmc Devil May Cry. J'ai joué 1 ou 2h à Lone Survivor, mais j'ai décidé de le laisser tomber, les combats sont trop frustrants. Il me reste donc Grim Fandango Remastered que j'ai déjà commencé tranquillement dans mon lit sur la tablette, mais je n'aurai pas le temps de le fini d'ici la fin de l'event.

Bonne sélection pour cet event, je remercie doggy d pour ses choix !

----------


## Kaede

J'ai pas eu le temps de finir Dead Space ni Vanquish (il me restait une semaine pour les deux, c'était même pas la peine => j'ai baissé les bras).
J'ai donc fini Brütal Legend, Teslagrad, et Orwell - je m'en vais mettre à jour le site  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Perso je bloque toujours sur Bioshock 3: j'arrive pas à me motiver à lancer le jeu et quand j'y arrive c'est pour jouer 30mn. En l'état donc, j'aurai fini 3 jeux dans les temps, mais j'espère quand même bien voir la fin de Infinite un jour ou l'autre.

----------


## Flad

Désolé, j'ai rien fini  ::sad::

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai fini *Painkiller Hell & Damnation*
> 
> Moi j'aurai appelé ce jeu "Painbringer".
> 
> C'est un jeu où les Dev ont clairement manqué de motivation. C'est un sous serious sam. Il doit y avoir 1 seul track dans l'OST, en tout cas c'est ce qui m'a semblé.
> Il y a des problèmes de game design à plusieurs niveaux : le principe du jeu est que tu peux ramasser l'ame d'un monstre après l'avoir tué, sauf que l'ame apparait a peu près 8 secondes après avoir tué le monstre et ne reste disponible que environ 10 secondes... QUEL INTERET ? vous jouez sur le fait que ce soit dynamique et vous mettez une mecanique pour tout ralentir ?
> Les niveaux sont complètement vides (pas d'animation, ternes, sombres), et il faut toujours activer un checkpoint pour faire apparaitre la prochaine vague de monstre. 
> Pas de carte, pas de visibilité ou sont les armes dans l'inventaire... La dernière mécanique est qu'on devient un démon si on absorbe 66 ames... sauf que tu contrôle pas vraiment le rythme où tu les récupère, et que 95% du temps tu va te transformer en cette "super" forme et qu'il n'y ait plus aucun ennemi... 
> Enfin le scénario : j'imagine que le jeu vient après un autre jeu painkiller ? Ils n'introduisent aucun personnage, et il n'y a pas de fin. 
> ...


 Ce que j'en sais c'est que c'est une sorte de remake du jeu d'origine, le comble c'est que si on veut le jeu complet il faut acheter les DLC, ça revient relativement cher et je suis vraiment pas sur que ça vaille le coup.
C'est dommage d'autant qu'on peut trouver la black edtion pour pas grand chose et qu'elle est excellente, mais les graphismes sont d'époque.

----------


## Paradox

Bon, je suis desole ajcrou, je n'ai pas commence Dragon Age: Origins (meme si je le ferais, de toute facon, un jour ou l'autre) ni fini Mars: War Logs. Je ne me sentais pas l'implication suffisante durant cet event pour des RPGs. Il y a aussi le KLJV et l'IRL charge, qui n'ont pas du tout aide...

Je n'ai pas apprecie a sa juste valeur Limbo, sans doute parce que j'avais fais avant Inside, des memes developpeurs, d'un style identique, qui etait, a mon humble avis, bien superieur.

Pire, To the Moon, m'a laisse de marbre voire m'a ennuye, j'aurais bien du mal a dire que j'ai passe un bon moment, meme si tout n'est pas a jeter non plus.

D'un autre cote, j'ai decouvert le chef d'oeuvre SOMA, qui m'a bluffe, et qui est un jeu qui n'a aucun equivalent, en tant que tel. Et rien que ca, c'est fantastique. C'est un jeu que j'ai fini assez vite au debut de l'event, mais qui me pousse encore beaucoup au questionnement, encore aujourd'hui et pour longtemps...

En un mot, merci pour cette belle selection ajcrou, meme si je ne lui pas fait honneur comme je l'aurais souhaite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Perso je bloque toujours sur Bioshock 3: j'arrive pas à me motiver à lancer le jeu et quand j'y arrive c'est pour jouer 30mn. En l'état donc, j'aurai fini 3 jeux dans les temps, mais j'espère quand même bien voir la fin de Infinite un jour ou l'autre.


La fin pourrait tout autant totalement te bluffer ou t'enerver enormement.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai pas eu le temps de finir Dead Space ni Vanquish (il me restait une semaine pour les deux, c'était même pas la peine => j'ai baissé les bras).
> J'ai donc fini Brütal Legend, Teslagrad, et Orwell - je m'en vais mettre à jour le site


Dead Space, OK, mais Vanquish c'est 5h max. Ca se tentait quand meme...  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai terminé un jeu ! 
> 
> Il ne fait pas partie de ma liste de l'event 
> 
> C'est FAR : Lone Sail. Sympathique balade de 2h, relaxant et sans grosses prétentions, c'est très loin de l'excellentissime Inside mais ça m'a fait plaisir de m'aérer l'esprit ce soir


Oui parce qu'Inside, c'est pas la meme ambiance...  ::XD::

----------


## Mordicus

De mon côté, je me rends compte que Far Cry Blood Dragon ne m'intéresse pas, je pensais que le vernis "années 80" pourrait peut-être pallier à mon manque d'intérêt pour le genre, mais non, c'est plutôt le contraire. Les seuls FPS où j'arrive à m'investir ce sont ceux qui sont sérieusement mélangés à autre chose : du RPG, une bonne histoire, ect. (genre Deus Ex, system Shock 2...). Mais là, c'est juste une blague. "Tongue-in-cheek" qu'y disent les ricains. Ça me permet de le virer de ma liste des jeux à faire ! 

Sinon, j'ai bien apprécié le reste de ma sélection. Par contre, j'en ai acheté autant lors des soldes (argh).

----------


## Kulfy

*Wolfenstein : The New Order*



Je ne crois pas avoir touché à un FPS depuis Half Life 1, autant dire que je ne suis pas un inconditionnel du genre !
Hé bien ça ne va pas me réconcilier avec les shooters. 
J'aime bien le côté rétrofuturiste, mais tous les niveaux se ressemblent pas mal. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Même quand on nous envoie sur la lune, on a le droit à une mini-escapade de 3 minutes en combinaison spatiale, et vite vite, il faut retourner dans les baraquements nazis. Mais laissez moi courir sur la lune et jouer avec la gravité  ::sad:: 




Spoiler Alert! 


Et les persos qui crèvent inutilement ça m'agace terriblement...le QG du boucher est sur le point d'être repeint avec des ogives nucléaires, mais non, Blazkowicz préfère aller se le faire en 1 contre 1. On est sensés ressentir quelque chose pour lui quand il crève comme un con derrière ?  ::|: 


Ah, et j'ai découvert par hasard dans le dernier tiers du jeu que viser devant un obstacle permettait de tirer par dessus, j'aurais bien aimé être mis au courant plus tôt au lieu de me le fader manuellement depuis le début  ::XD:: 

Ca conclue l'event pour moi, je retiendrai Lara Croft Go qui était une plaisante surprise. J'ai depuis la dernière fois terminé le premier monde bonus (la Caverne de Feu), les puzzles étaient un poil plus complexes, c'était juste ce qu'il manquait dans le jeu original.  :;):  Je me ferai le dernier monde (le Miroir aux Esprits) à l'occasion.

----------


## machiavel24

> Désolé, j'ai rien fini


Idem. 

Je croyais avoir le temps, la motivation et l'envie pour au moins un jeu. Apparemment non.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Citation Envoyé par Flad Voir le message
> Désolé, j'ai rien fini 
> 
> Idem. 
> 
> Je croyais avoir le temps, la motivation et l'envie pour au moins un jeu. Apparemment non.



 :Baffe:  :Death:  :Tutut:  :Cell:  :Coco:  :haha:

----------


## jopopoe

Ben moi je remercie Chivastein pour son choix de jeu, parce que même si je l'ai un peu adapté à ma sauce, il m'a quand même permis de découvrir des jeux super sympas !

Là je fais Commandos à la place de Shadow Tactics parce que j'aime partir des origines d'un genre avant de faire les jeux plus récents, et c'est très très bon.

----------


## Kulfy

Dernier rappel pour le concours, ça termine ce soir  :;): :

----------


## Altay

Pareillement, merci à McCauley pour la liste de jeux. J'aurais aimé en faire plus mais je me suis lancé en parallèle dans une nouvelle run de la trilogie Mass Effect  ::happy2:: . En tout cas, ça m'a motivé à finir 2 jeux et surtout à enfin me plonger sérieusement dans un *Hitman* et du coup, je pense que je jetterai un œil au nouveau Hitman 2 qui me semble assez alléchant s'il modernise ce que j'ai pu apprécier jusque là dans Blood Money.

Encore merci à madgic pour le site et aux organisateurs.  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Pareillement, merci à McCauley pour la liste de jeux. J'aurais aimé en faire plus mais je me suis lancé en parallèle dans une nouvelle run de la trilogie Mass Effect . En tout cas, ça m'a motivé à finir 2 jeux et surtout à enfin me plonger sérieusement dans un *Hitman* et du coup, je pense que je jetterai un œil au nouveau Hitman 2 qui me semble assez alléchant s'il modernise ce que j'ai pu apprécier jusque là dans Blood Money.
> 
> Encore merci à madgic pour le site et aux organisateurs.


Hitman 2 (2018) est tres bien et reprend le meme gameplay presqu'impeccable, tout en ajoutant l'histoire et les niveaux du 1er. Je recommande.

----------


## Tigri

2 jeux de finis pour moi: *Fran Bow* et *Her Story*. Fran Bow, comment j'ai pu passé à côté de cette merveille aussi longtemps ??? L'histoire d'une petite fille qui a perdu son chat, il m'en fallait déjà pas plus, mais c'est joli, mignon et glauque en même temps... Un vrai bon moment. Her Story c'est un peu limité niveau gameplay, mais j'ai apprécié mener l'enquête "à ma façon" même si quand il reste plus qu'une poignée de vidéos à débloquer, ça devient un peu fastidieux sans soluce. Je me suis ensuite lancé dans *Faster Than Light*, et j'aime bien aussi, même si le boss de fin j'ai toujours pas réussi à le battre malgré une petite dizaine d'heure passé dessus  ::sad:: . Mais j'arrive pas à ne pas retenter une nouvelle partie à chaque fois  :Bave:  Je me ferai Batman Arkham Asylum quand je me serai lassé de FTL. Bon event pour moi  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Fran Bow, comment j'ai pu passé à côté de cette merveille aussi longtemps ???


Une pure perle ce jeu, dommage qu'il ne soit pas plus connu il le mérite largement.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Event terminé pour ma part. La sélection était sympa, mais malheureusement un petit bijou nommé CrossCode est venu couper mon élan au bout de deux jeux.  :Facepalm:  :Mellow2: 

Je n'aurai donc pas honoré ma promesse de tout lancer, mais j'ose espérer que ce n'est que partie remise (sauf pour le pauvre Layers of Fear, 2 fois qu'on me le donne, 2 fois que je l'installe, 2 fois que je passe le mois à le regarder en me disant "... ouais, non pas maintenant là"). Merci en tout cas à maxtidus pour ses propositions venues du fond du cœur, et pour la chouette découverte de Dust: An Elysian Tail.

----------


## machiavel24

Je précise que je compte bien finir une partie des jeux, mais hors event  ::P: .

----------


## Kulfy

Et c'est Mordicus qui remporte le tirage au sort, avec 4 jeux terminés, pour une fois le vainqueur n'est pas trop scandaleux  :^_^: 
J'attends ton MP pour connaître le jeu de ton choix !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le vainqueur est toujours scandaleux quand ce n'est pas moi.  :Cell:

----------


## McCauley

Bon, j'ai quand même fini un jeu : Limbo

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...86428388/home/

Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser, j'ai rien compris à l'histoire c'est un jeu sympa mais dans le même genre je place Braid loin devant.

Merci aux organisateurs et aux geeks  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> Le vainqueur est toujours scandaleux quand ce n'est pas moi.


Bien d'accord  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:

----------


## Orkestra

Ouais, faites gagner Franky !  :Cell:   :Cell:   :Cell:   :Cell: 


 ::wacko::

----------


## Chiff

Je n'aurais fini qu'un seul jeu de ma liste. Je crois qu'acheter Slay The Spire juste avant n'était pas une bonne idée  ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

> Le vainqueur est toujours scandaleux quand ce n'est pas moi.


J'ai gagné une fois alors je dirai rien. Enfin rien de plus quoi. Bref.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Kulfy

Et Mordicus a choisi un très chouette jeu :


66 jeux pour 34 participants, à moins que quelques-uns soient validés dans les jours à venir, on ne dépassera pas les 2 jeux en moyenne cette fois.
On se fixe une date pour le prochain ?

----------


## madgic

Je propose mars pour laisser passer un peu de temps entre cet event et le prochain  :;):

----------


## Paradox

Ca me parait bien.

----------


## Galgu

Moi ce que j'ai appris avec cet event c'est qu'il va falloir que je filtre beaucoup plus les jeux que je rends disponible. Orkestra a fait ça et c'est bien plus clair. C'est un peu moins jouer le jeu du backlog mais au moins ya plus de chance de finir les jeux.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quand vous voulez, je suis toujours partant.  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

Va pour mars alors ! Même si j'aurais préféré Février avec mon planning de vacances XD

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de me mettre sur les jeux qui m'avaient été désignés donc cet event aura été un échec personnel.
Je conserve quand même cette liste de jeux à finir pour les mois à venir... quand j'aurai du temps ^^

----------


## Ruvon

:tired: 

J'avais complètement zappé vu que j'ai pas eu le net pendant quelques jours chez moi...

J'ai fini *OPUS The Day We Found Earth* au mois de novembre (date du succès Steam fera foi quand je pourrais le poster), c'était assez basique, facile et un tantinet répétitif. Le personnage est le principal intérêt du truc, elle serait presque émouvante son histoire. Ca se boucle assez rapidement, c'est presque un Visual Novel tellement le gameplay est limité, mais c'est pas désagréable et plutôt mignon.

En gros un petit robot doit scanner des planètes pour retrouver la Terre, berceau de l'humanité qui a besoin d'y retourner pour espérer survivre. Il doit être plus adapté à une navigation sur tablette ou mobile. Pas transcendant ni inoubliable, le concept n'est pas inintéressant mais manque sérieusement de variété. Faudrait que je vérifie mais je ne pense pas y avoir joué plus de 2h pour en voir le bout.

Et hors délai, j'ai fini *Peregrin* hier soir. Un jeu de puzzle avec une histoire plutôt bien écrite, et là encore un manque de variété dans les actions. On dirige une jeune guerrière chargée d'explorer les ruines d'une civilisation belliqueuse, qui aurait apparemment perdu son combat contre les dieux. Là aussi, gameplay adapté au mobile / tablette, ça demande un minimum de réflexion et parfois même quelques réflexes. Pas compliqué, on ne reste jamais bloqué bien longtemps.
On prend possession de créatures pour débloquer le passage, avec par exemple ces chèvres qui font bouger des ponts ou des caisses, on se bastonne avec des créatures cheloues, le tout dans une ambiance post-apo ravagée mais qui aurait mérité d'être mieux mise en avant, il y a de très jolis passages noyés dans des couleurs grisâtres un peu décevants.
Se boucle en un peu plus de 2h avec besoin de faire des pauses pour ne pas se lasser, vu la répétitivité des situations, mais, un peu comme pour OPUS, il y a quelques bonnes idées et de vraies réussites visuelles, malheureusement trop peu nombreuses et pas assez exploitées. C'est un bon jeu de puzzle avec une belle histoire mais vous ne resterez pas pour le challenge ni pour le gameplay qui restera le même passé la moitié de l'aventure.

Merci pour cette sélection de jeux et vivement la prochaine  :;):

----------


## doggy d

j'ai des fourmis dans les doigts... vivement le prochain Event... On a une idée de la date d'inscription ?

----------


## Flad

Soon.

----------


## Hilikkus

> j'ai des fourmis dans les doigts... vivement le prochain Event... On a une idée de la date d'inscription ?


Dans pas longtemps parait-il, mais moi aussi je suis motiv, mon backlog a bien besoin d'un nettoyage de printemps

----------


## madgic

Vous l'avez demandé alors je l'ai fait : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event/mars




> Bienvenue sur cet event qui aura lieu au mois de mars. Le thème sera donc les jeux qui ne se déroulent pas sur Terre.
> 
> Les dates :
> 
> Inscription : jusqu'au 28 février
> Choix des jeux : le 1er et 2 mars
> Concours : du 1er au 31 mars


Il y a d'ailleurs un concours sur cpc gift ouvert à tous ceux qui s'inscrivent :

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Vous l'avez demandé alors je l'ai fait : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event/mars
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a d'ailleurs un concours sur cpc gift ouvert à tous ceux qui s'inscrivent :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/27/3c5...e65c9959bf.jpg


Owiii !  ::lol::

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Le thème sera donc les jeux qui ne se déroulent pas sur Terre.


Est-ce que les jeux qui se deroulent dans des mondes fantastiques (Terre du Milieu, monde de Warhammer...) comptent ou bien ça doit être dans notre univers mais sur une autre planète ?

----------


## jopopoe

Oh oui le retour de l'event  ::love::

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai même pas lu le thème que je m'étais déjà inscrit  ::):

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Je suis de la partie !

----------


## La Chouette

Mince, j'avais complètement oublié de mettre l'OP à jour après le dernier event. C'est maintenant fait, avec un tout nouveau titre !

----------


## acdctabs

Cool, je vais pouvoir finir un jeu !  ::):

----------


## Galgu

On peut proposer des thèmes pour les prochains event ? :D

----------


## maxtidus10

Inscris, après rappelons nous que le thème ne concerne que le jeu bonus. Les 4 jeux principeux proposés n'ont pas à avoir de lien avec le thème.

----------


## madgic

> Est-ce que les jeux qui se deroulent dans des mondes fantastiques (Terre du Milieu, monde de Warhammer...) comptent ou bien ça doit être dans notre univers mais sur une autre planète ?


Ca peut être dans des mondes fantastiques, oui  :;): 




> On peut proposer des thèmes pour les prochains event ? :D


Oui, ça m'évitera de chercher moi même  ::siffle::

----------


## doggy d

> Oui, ça m'évitera de chercher moi même


Jeff Tuche propose :
_Si t'es un canard coincoin, c'est que t'es malin !
Si t'es malin, alors t'auras un beau bulletin;
Si t'as un beau bulletin, alors c'est que t'as beaucoup de points;
Et si t'as des poings, c'est que t'aime la bagarre;
Et si t'aime la bagarre, t'en as dans ton backlog !_

cqfd : un jeu dans lequel on peut se battre à coups de poings !

----------


## Clydopathe

Je profite de la remontée de topics pour vous remercier les canards! Grâce à la motivation reçue pendant les quelques évents que j'ai fait et que j'ai pu lire ici, la semaine dernière je suis passé à moins de 100 jeux en backlog (à tester/à finir) alors que début 2018, j'en étais à presque 200.

Couplé à la méthode Marie Kondo, mon compte Steam s'est allégé de presque 50 jeux (datant de ma boulimie humble et vente de carte sur steam).

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'ai fait un gros ménage de mon compte Steam en début d'année: j'ai tout simplement supprimé la moitié de mes jeux, ceux que j'avais eu en bundle pourris ou gratos sur indiegala et compagnie, et auxquels je ne jouerai jamais. Je suis passé de 960 jeux à 400. Et j'ai réussi à finir 12 jeux au mois de janvier. 2019 c'est l'année du régime pour mon backlog !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mince, j'avais complètement oublié de mettre l'OP à jour après le dernier event. C'est maintenant fait, avec un tout nouveau titre !


Plus qu'à t'occuper de ta signature.  ::trollface::

----------


## La Chouette

> Plus qu'à t'occuper de ta signature.


A quand les signatures qui s'actualisent automatiquement  ::sad::

----------


## ajcrou

Et inscrit aussi.

En plus la thématique est bien sympathique.

Edit : je suis probablement très fatigué..., mais je ne trouve plus comment faire pour s’inscrire.  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

> Edit : je suis probablement très fatigué..., mais je ne trouve plus comment faire pour s’inscrire.


Ah..., finalement il suffit de cliquer sur "Inscription Event"  :tired:

----------


## banditbandit

Je propose qu'on renomme l'event en Mars Attack.  :;):

----------


## Galgu

> Inscris, après rappelons nous que le thème ne concerne que le jeu bonus. Les 4 jeux principeux proposés n'ont pas à avoir de lien avec le thème.


Va falloir insister car au dernier event on m'a envoyé un max de jeux du thème.




> Oui, ça m'évitera de chercher moi même


Thème proposé : "Les nains, c'est bien" => Choisir un jeu avec un personnage de race Nain.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Inscrite ! Et ma liste est déjà toute propre et à jour  :Indeed:

----------


## Flad

Cet event n'a pas l'air de déchainer les passions :/

----------


## Eskimon

> Cet event n'a pas l'air de déchainer les passions :/


Evidemment, le premier où je m'inscrit...  :tired:

----------


## La Chouette

> Cet event n'a pas l'air de déchainer les passions :/


Les gens ont réduit leur backlog lors des events précédents et comme les bons bundles se font de plus en plus rares, ils n'arrivent pas à le réengraisser  ::trollface:: 

(sérieusement, je participe, mais en dehors de mes jeux en cours, il doit plus rester grand chose de potable)

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, il m'en reste encore 35%, soit entre 300 et 400. Ca laisse du choix  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

Idem, il m'en reste plus de 200 et j'ai de la passiooooooooon pour cet event  ::wub::

----------


## ajcrou

> Cet event n'a pas l'air de déchainer les passions :/


L'absence de vacances (sauf erreur ?) aide peut-être aussi.

Personnellement, je me suis inscrit, mais j'ai actuellement un temps de jeu assez irrégulier. 

Je ferais en sorte de mettre à jour mon document Google Sheets ce week-end.

----------


## jopopoe

Ben après vérification j'ai l'impression que le nombre de participants est dans la norme.

Après Flad faisait peut-être référence au manque d'activité du topic, mais une fois l'event en route on compensera vu qu'on ne manquera pas de pester contre les jeux qui nous auront été assignés  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Ben après vérification j'ai l'impression que le nombre de participants est dans la norme.
> 
> Après Flad faisait peut-être référence au manque d'activité du topic, mais une fois l'event en route on compensera vu qu'on ne manquera pas de pester contre les jeux qui nous auront été assignés


Oui c'était plus l'animation du topic en effet.
1 semaine sans post, au début j'ai cru que vous étiez galant pour laisse le dernier mot à Biscuitkzh, et puis je me suis rappelé qu'on est sur CPC donc ça pouvait pas être ça  ::P: 
(et pis elle aime les licrottes alors je pouvais pas laissez passer ça).  ::ninja:: 

Mais en effet sur le site de lo'event, plus de 25 inscrits il me semble c'est pas mal.
Peut être que je finirai un jeu cette fois \o/

----------


## Nehluxhes

J'avais hésité à m'inscrire pour le dernier event, c'est chose faite pour celui-ci (quand un admin validera mon compte).

Il ne me reste plus qu'à faire ma liste sur BLAEO ce qui ne sera pas chose aisée vu que j'ai déjà mis 30 minutes à comprendre comment faire pour rejoindre le site  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

J'aurais aimé participer (depuis le temps  

Spoiler Alert! 


 qu'il fête ses vingts ans

), mais bon trop de jeux à finir sur console (ouais je sais...) par contre j'apporte ma modeste contribution on proposant Mars Attack comme nom de l'event, et si ça vous va pas qu'on fasse un grand référendum et vous verrez que j'ai le soutien du people  peuple.  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

Du moment qu'il y a "Mars" à l'op...
 ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Tu veux dire il y en a Mars à l'op ?  ::O:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Il ne me reste plus qu'à faire ma liste sur BLAEO ce qui ne sera pas chose aisée vu que j'ai déjà mis 30 minutes à comprendre comment faire pour rejoindre le site


J'essaye de faire activer ton acces au site au plus tot, mais l'admin qui ajoute les gens est en periode d'exam, donc pas super reactive.

----------


## maxtidus10

Effectivement ce topic était calme car les 25 participants sont actuellement tapis dans l'ombre à attendre le moment où ils vont pouvoir choisir des jeux qu'ils ont adoré mais que les autres vont détester^^

Tout celà demande de la préparation^^.
Et ne vous inquiétez pas, je suis pas loin de 1000 jeux dans mon backlog, il grossit plus vite qu'il ne rétrécit. Je vais essayer de faire un bon gros tri dedans pour laisser une liste potable pour mon pauvre futur binôme.

----------


## Mordicus

J'en suis aussi. Mon backlog a aussi enflé avec tout ces jeux gratos et ces bundles maudits. C'est un peu le tonneau des Danaïdes...

----------


## Kaede

Hop, inscrit après avoir mis à jour ma liste "backlog" !




> Il ne me reste plus qu'à faire ma liste sur BLAEO ce qui ne sera pas chose aisée vu que j'ai déjà mis 30 minutes à comprendre comment faire pour rejoindre le site


Playnite, 'y a que ça de vrai  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

J'avais raté l'annonce d'ouverture des inscriptions mais c'est réparé ! I'm in !

----------


## ajcrou

42 jeux en ce qui me concerne (je viens de mettre à jours mon google sheet - viré 2 - 3 jeux sans intérêt ou que je ne souhaite pas reprendre). J'ai presque honte d'avoir une aussi longue liste.  ::ninja::

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Mon profil est également à jour, ça n'a pas été très dur vu que j'ai assez peu joué ces derniers mois.  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

Voilà, j'ai remis mon profil à jour et je suis paré à cet event  ::):

----------


## LoupGris

J'avais raté les derniers events (et passé une looooooooongue période absent de ce forum) mais je viens de m'inscrire pour l'event de mars! Yay!

----------


## Nehluxhes

> J'essaye de faire activer ton acces au site au plus tot, mais l'admin qui ajoute les gens est en periode d'exam, donc pas super reactive.


Merci à toi!


J'ai fais ma liste, tout est bon, je suis prêt à jouer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

Y'a un event ?

Bon bah je m'inscris. Ça ne mange pas de pain.
Par contre je vais être à la bourre pour l'ouverture, je le sens...

----------


## madgic

On a dépassé le nombre de participants de l'event précédent.

Et n'oubliez pas de vous inscrire au concours qui se termine dans quelques heures pour peut être gagner un jeu de votre choix qui sera mis dans votre liste de jeux pour l'event :

----------


## Franky Mikey

Faut que je refasse ma liste. Trop d'achats impulsifs.  :Red:

----------


## NFafa

Inscrit et backlog à jour, mais concours raté ! En même temps avec le boulot prévu au mois de mars, je ne sais pas si je serai très efficace...

A ce propos je ne serais pas dispo ce soir pour la sélection des jeux, ce sera plutôt demain soir.

----------


## ajcrou

> A ce propos je ne serais pas dispo ce soir pour la sélection des jeux, ce sera plutôt demain soir.


C'est ce soir le tirage au sort et le début du choix des jeux ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

En tout cas madgic a dit que la sélection des jeux pourrait se faire jusqu'au 2 mars, donc ne paniquez pas si vous aviez déjà réservé votre soirée Léo Matteï.  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

> votre soirée Léo Matteï.


Je ne connais pas  ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Ne passez pas la soirée à faire f5, je lancerai l'event vers minuit.

----------


## ajcrou

> Ne passez pas la soirée à faire f5, je lancerai l'event vers minuit.


Seulement minuit.  ::|: 

J'attendrais probablement le lendemain (fin d'après-midi) pour proposer une liste à mon binôme.

----------


## madgic

Une fois j'avais fait plus tôt mas certains qui avaient attendu la dernière minute n'avaient pas pu s’inscrire et donc maintenant j'attend minuit.

Et le problème c'est que une fois l'event lancé, les binôme sont faits et que si il y a une personne qui veut se rajouter dans la soirée, il n'a pas de binôme.

----------


## ajcrou

Oui, aucun souci, et de toute façon c'est toi qui organises.  ::P: 

C'était juste pour prévenir en avance celui qui aura la chance ou malchance (selon...) de tomber sur moi. J'essayerais de regarder au moment du tirage pour envoyer un petit MP de renseignement préalable (de toute façon, je dois bosser ce soir sur ma traduction de bouquins). Par contre, je ne ferais tranquillement la proposition de liste que le lendemain après-midi (sauf exception, j'évite de me coucher après minuit, sinon difficile le lendemain pour le réveil à 06h00...).

----------


## Biscuitkzh

On a 35 participants. Les binômes sont faits comment dans ce cas ?  ::ninja:: 
Juste par curiosité.

----------


## Flad

> On a 35 participants. Les binômes sont faits comment dans ce cas ? 
> Juste par curiosité.


En cercle.

----------


## madgic

C'est pas vraiment des binômes puisqu'on ne se choisit pas les jeux réciproquement. Par exemple moi je choisis pour toi, toi tu choisis pour frankymikey, frankymikey choisit pour ajcrou...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On a 35 participants. Les binômes sont faits comment dans ce cas ? 
> Juste par curiosité.


J'avais déjà posé cette question bête une fois.  ::ninja:: 

Comme les binômes ne sont pas réciproques, en fait ça marche même avec un nombre impair. Exemple à 3 : A choisit pour B, B pour C, C pour A.  :X1: 

Edit : wouah, double grillade.  :WTF:  J'espère que vous serez aussi prompts à finir vos jeux.  ::lol::

----------


## Flad

Pour détailler un peu plus ma réponse, le fait d'être un nombre impair n'est pas gênant vu qu'il n'y a pas réciprocité dans le binomage.

----------


## ajcrou

> frankymikey choisit pour ajcrou...


Je note pour vérifier si le tirage au sort est réel ou "arrangé".

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ok, ok, désolée pour la question bête 



Je n'avais pas réfléchi. Les maths c'est pas mon fort  ::P: 
Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ok, ok, désolée pour la question bête 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/CURF5iPO5uY4U/giphy.gif
> 
> 
> Je n'avais pas réfléchi. Les maths c'est pas mon fort 
> Merci pour la réponse.





> J'avais déjà posé cette question bête une fois.


Vous allez bien ensemble  ::ninja:: 

Coucou, je suis le connard qui va s'inscrire à 23h ce soir ! Je préviens parce que je voulais le faire du taf mais mon proxynazi n'est pas d'accord.

----------


## banditbandit

> Je note pour vérifier si le tirage au sort est réel ou "arrangé".


En vrai Franky choisit pour Vincent et Miickey pour Mini.  ::O:  :désolé:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Vous allez bien ensemble


On entend ça souvent  ::love:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Coucou, je suis le connard qui va s'inscrire à 23h ce soir !


Scandale !  :Cell:

----------


## ajcrou

> Coucou, je suis le connard qui va s'inscrire à 23h ce soir ! Je préviens parce que je voulais le faire du taf mais mon proxynazi n'est pas d'accord.


Ouais..., ben si je tombe sur toi je vais me venger dans le choix des jeux.  ::P:

----------


## madgic

> Ouais..., ben si je tombe sur toi je vais me venger dans le choix des jeux.


C'est noté  ::trollface::

----------


## Hyeud

BLAEO à jour, GOG aussi, toutes précisions sont sur mon profil sur le site de l'event. Merci madgicsysteme pour l'organisation.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je note pour vérifier si le tirage au sort est réel ou "arrangé".


Véridique : lors de son premier _event_ l'été dernier, Biscuitkzh, fraîchement débarquée sur le forum pour l'occasion, est tombée sur moi... et réciproquement.  :WTF:  Je te laisse calculer les probabilités d'un tel tirage.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Véridique : lors de son premier _event_ l'été dernier, Biscuitkzh, fraîchement débarquée sur le forum pour l'occasion, est tombée sur moi... et réciproquement.  Je te laisse calculer les probabilités d'un tel tirage.


C'était un message de l'univers... un signe du destin... on est faits pour être ensemble  ::wub:: 

Blague à part, c'était incroyable  ::O:

----------


## madgic

Et dans la même équipe en plus !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et dans la même équipe en plus !


Ah oui ! J'avais oublié  ::o: 


Bon alors c'est quand minuit ? Je suis hyper prête à choisir  :Petit Viking:

----------


## ajcrou

> Bon alors c'est quand minuit ? Je suis hyper prête à choisir


Pareil, je veux savoir qui aura l'honneur de choisir dans ma liste.  :Mellow2: 

Le stresse monte  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 

En attendant, je vais continuer à traduire de l'italien...  ::|:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> En attendant, je vais continuer à traduire de l'italien...


_In bocca al lupo_  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ouais..., ben si je tombe sur toi je vais me venger dans le choix des jeux.


Inscrit et liste de jeux mise à jour, je t'attends  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

N'oubliez pas de réclamer à 00:05 sur le topic en disant que votre binôme ne vous a toujours pas donné de liste de jeux et que vous perdez du temps  ::P:

----------


## ajcrou

> _In bocca al lupo_


Vu mon niveau d'italien..., j'ai été obligé de chercher sous google traduction.  ::ninja:: 

À part lire et comprendre une décision de la Cour constitutionnelle italienne ou difficilement essayer de décortiquer un texte juridique, je ne sais pas grand-chose d'autre. C'était comique lors de mon voyage à Venise lorsque j'ai essayé de baragouiner un peu d'italien... (ma femme a été déçue, elle qui pensais que je maîtrisé parfaitement cette langue  ::ninja::  ).

C'est le gros problème avec le bouquin que j'essaye de traduire : en l'espèce, les souvenirs d'un pilote italien (le Capitano Corrado Ricci de la 410a Squadriglia CT) durant la Campagne d'Afrique orientale en 1940 - 1941. Environ 180 pages. Lorsqu'il s'agit de traduire des phrases toutes simples, j'arrive à me débrouiller avec un dictionnaire et en décortiquant grammaticalement la phrase (surtout qu'on retrouve régulièrement le même vocabulaire aéronautique et militaire), mais dès qu'il part dans un langage semi-oral de description ou des expressions italiennes ou les phrases de 10 lignes..., je suis rapidement perdu.

Oui, je sais, tout le monde s'en fiche totalement..., mais j'ai envie de l'écrire.  ::P: 





> Inscrit et liste de jeux mise à jour, je t'attends



Vivement le tirage au sort  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Vu mon niveau d'italien..., j'ai été obligé de chercher sous google traduction. 
> 
> À part lire et comprendre une décision de la Cour constitutionnelle italienne ou difficilement essayer de décortiquer un texte juridique, je ne sais pas grand-chose d'autre. C'était comique lors de mon voyage à Venise lorsque j'ai essayé de baragouiner un peu d'italien... (ma femme a été déçue, elle qui pensais que je maîtrisé parfaitement cette langue  ).
> 
> C'est le gros problème avec le bouquin que j'essaye de traduire : en l'espèce, les souvenirs d'un pilote italien (le Capitano Corrado Ricci de la 410a Squadriglia CT) durant la Campagne d'Afrique orientale en 1940 - 1941. Environ 180 pages. Lorsqu'il s'agit de traduire des phrases toutes simples, j'arrive à me débrouiller avec un dictionnaire et en décortiquant grammaticalement la phrase (surtout qu'on retrouve régulièrement le même vocabulaire aéronautique et militaire), mais dès qu'il part dans un langage semi-oral de description ou des expressions italiennes ou les phrases de 10 lignes..., je suis rapidement perdu.
> 
> Oui, je sais, tout le monde s'en fiche totalement..., mais j'ai envie de l'écrire.


Non, ça m'intéresse. Vu les difficultés que je rencontre en apprenant le français c'est réconfortant de savoir qu'il y a quelqu'un qui a des problèmes avec l'italien de l'autre côté  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je savais bien que t'étais du genre à te réjouir du malheur des autres !  :Mellow2:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je crois que ma liste BLAEO est pas à jour  :Facepalm:  Je vais me pieuter, bon courage à mon parrain  ::trollface::

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai toujours pas eu ma liste de jeux.

----------


## Kulfy

J'avais oublié que c'était ce soir, c'est parti  :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## ajcrou

A Darkvador, puisque tu as eu la chance (ou malchance) de tomber sur moi.

Je viens de t'envoyer un MP pour quelques renseignements préalable, et je m'occupe de te composer une petite liste sympathique demain (vendredi) après-midi.





> Inscrit et liste de jeux mise à jour, je t'attends


Pas de chance  ::trollface::

----------


## madgic

En effet c'est parti  :;): 

Chiff a déjà un jeu d'attribué suite au concours. Et Galgu a une liste de jeux vides car je me suis planté en attribuant le jeu Chiff  :Facepalm: 

Et sinon il y a un participant de dernière minute qui a pas eu le temps de s'inscrire, il a fallut qu'il attende le code de validation de son compte. Une âme charitable pour choisir ses jeux ?

----------


## acdctabs

Donne, je suis au taquet.

----------


## madgic

> Donne, je suis au taquet.


C'est fait  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

Choisi pour Eskimon :

What remains of Edith Finch parce que c'est court et beau, comme jeu, un des rares walking simulator que j'apprécie.

Bastion, parce que c'est un classique et un bon jeu d'un studio dont les jeux suivants sont encore meilleurs (Pyre et Hades sont des perles, vraiment)

Battle Chef Brigade, parce qu'il m'a réconcilié avec les match 3 grâce à ses personnages et son système de duel de cuisine extrêmement bien foutu, avec pas mal de stratégies possibles et un renouvellement régulier, avec toujours des tutos subtils pour tout expliquer.

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition, parce que si le scénario est pourri, le système de nemesis est une excellente idée qui marche très bien.

Rakuen, parce que c'est une belle histoire avec des puzzles simples, ça va te détendre après le trucidage d'orcs.

Dans le tas, 3 jeux ne se déroulant pas sur Terre, donc. Bon courage !

----------


## Orkestra

Je choisi pour l'organisateur, même pas foutu d'avoir un BLAEO à jour !  :Cell: 

Du coup, sauf si tu en as déjà fait parmi eux :

Deux des meilleurs jeux auxquels j'ai joué ces dernières années (*Dark Souls* & *FTL* - qui rentrent tous les deux dans le thème ; le but fixé étant de battre le boss final en easy pour FTL), un puzzle-game très très très bien foutu en plus d'être extrêmement joli (*She Remembered Caterpillars*), une variante de match 3 qui est en plus un très bon jeu (*Battle Chef Brigade*) et un "point & click" dont je trouve la DA très jolie, que j'ai juste à me motiver à faire et qui en plus parle vraisemblablement de code (*Else Heart Break()*), de quoi t'occuper normalement ! :=)

----------


## Kulfy

Tiens Orkestra, puisque tu traînes dans le coin.

*Dead Cells* (24h) : C'est sorti d'Early Access depuis 6 mois maintenant, plus d'excuses ! Alala, Motion Twin, j'ai passé tellement de temps sur leurs conneries (AlphaBounce, Naturalchimie, Cafejeux, Popotamo, Studioquiz, Miniville, Intrusion, La Brute, et surtout Hordes  ::wub::  )*Mu Cartographer* (2.5h) : Je ne sais plus où j'avais entendu parler de lui (un cabinet de curiosités de Kalash ?), mais il y a tout plein de boutons à enfoncer et de cadrans à tapoter, ça a l'air chouette.* Furi*  (7.5h) : Troisième jeu, et troisième jeu made in France monsieur, nos régions ont du talent  :Indeed: . Il y a du Carpenter Brut dedans, ça ne peut pas être mauvais.* The Sexy Brutale* (7.5h) : Celui-là m'intrigue vraiment, qui décide d'investir quelques années de sa vie pour développer un jeu vidéo et finalement l'appeler "Sexy Brutale" ? Pourquoi ?*Tacoma* (3h) : Une petite aventure narrative par les créateurs de Gone Home, dans l'espace (pas sur Terre donc à priori)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Pour *AttilaLeHein* j'ai choisi :

*Bastion* - un petit jeu narratif et d'aventure. Pas joué personnellement mais il a l'air très mignon _(6-9h)_.
*Child of Light* - un jeu d'aventure RPG. Comme pour Bastion, je n'y ai pas joué mais il a l'air d'être très bien _(11-13h)_.
*Dishonored* - un super jeu, surtout pour son époque. Action/infiltration. Je l'ai ADORÉ _(12-18h)_.
*Endless Space* - un des meilleurs jeux de stratégie. Et c'est pas sur la Terre ! Du coup voilà le jeu à thème de cet event _(pour ceci, je pense qu'on peut le considérer "fini" après la fin d'une partie)_.
*Life is Strange* - un jeu d'aventure à choix multiples. Un des meilleurs auxquels j'ai jamais joué. Très, très cool _(14-16h)_.

Bon, j'ai essayé de varier un peu avec les types de jeux. J'espère que ma liste te plaise. Bon event !

----------


## Franky Mikey

EBS me pose un cas de conscience : un certain nombre de coups de cœur personnels et de jeux fabuleux dans ton backlog, mais dont la durée dépasse largement ce qui est raisonnablement envisageable dans le cadre d'un event.  :Emo:  La sélection que je vais te proposer sera donc panachée entre des jeux que j'apprécie pour y avoir joué moi-même, et d'autres choisis plutôt sur la base de leur réputation ou de leur adéquation à l'event/au thème.

*Forgotton Anne* : Un de mes chouchous. Un monde aussi soigné qu'intrigant (avec une magnifique touche dessin animé à la Ghibli) et une aventure riche en rebondissements, plutôt bien racontée à défaut d'être véritablement originale. Un gameplay sans véritable enjeu de réussite/échec mais avec son lot de choix et de conséquences à plus ou moins long terme.*A Hat in Time* : Dans un genre différent (plateformes 3d), un concentré de mignonnerie croquignolette et de bonne humeur irrésistible. Je ne l'ai pas fini mais j'ai adoré y jouer.*Unforeseen Incidents* : Si tu es d'attaque pour un P'n'C, celui-ci (parmi les nombreux de ta liste), celui-ci a éveillé ma curiosité, peut-être par son atmosphère et sa DA. Il semble de plus être d'une excellente facture (notamment pour les doublages).*Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight* : Un Metroidvania-lite dont j'avais particulièrement aimé l'atmosphère. Ni tortueux ni trop hardcore pour les combats, j'en garde un souvenir agréable.*Milkmaid of the Milky Way* : Le jeu du thème (et accessoirement le jeu court), puisqu'il devrait apparemment emmener notre héroïne à la découverte de mondes étrangers et inconnus. Je n'en attendais rien de spécial en rentrant le titre dans la page du magasin Steam, et la DA (ainsi que le propos) m'ont tout de suite fait de l’œil. Je sais que ça fait un deuxième P'n'C, mais je pense qu'il n'aura pas grand chose à voir avec le précédent.

Bon event et bon jeu.  :;):

----------


## Galgu

Pour Nehluxhes j'ai choisi :

Un choix très varié. Un backlog très alléchant ! Je pourrais donner d'autres suggestions en dehors des contraintes de l'event  ::): 

Quelques mots sur les jeux choisis:

*Thomas Was Alone* - Jeu indépendant, super BO, super moment. Environ 3H de jeu. Un de mes premiers jeux indé que j'ai refait récemment, il n'a pas pris une ride. Un classique de très bonne qualité.

*SteamWorld Dig* - Jeu original - 5H, Un mix de creuse/metroidvania. Excellente progression, c'est du pur bonheur du début à la fin. Un peu court mais tu pourras prendre le 2 si ça t'as plu lapinsmilecn5

*Jotun: Valhalla Edition* - Aventure/Nordique. Très beaux graphismes, quasiment un "boss rush". Un peu de concentration nécessaire, j'ai beaucoup apprécié le challenge bien équilibré.

*Psychonauts* : Double Fine à son sommet ? Un classique d'aventure avec une ambiance unique.

Jeu de l'event: *Red Faction Guerrilla Re-Mars-tered*. TPS d'action sur Mars, le remaster du jeu d'origine. On explose TOUT et c'est assez grisant.

Bons jeux !

----------


## pipoop

> J'ai toujours pas eu ma liste de jeux.


Oh la on va se calmer sinon ta liste je vais te la saler

----------


## acdctabs

> Oh la on va se calmer sinon ta liste je vais te la saler


Ben il était 0h01 quand même !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Merci à Franky pour la sélection aux petits oignons, je pensais justement jouer à Forgotton Anne ce mois ci, ca tombe à pic  ::lol:: 

Et maintenant ma sélection pour La Chouette. J'ai essayé de choisir un mix de genres entre des trucs que j'ai beaucoup aimé moi meme, ou dont j'ai entendu beaucoup de bien. En esperant que tu y trouves ton bonheur, si y'a le moindre probleme n'hesite pas à me MP  :;): 

*Song of the Deep*: Un metroidvania pas tres long, mais tres beau et interessant.*Sproggiwood*: Un jeu de strategie au tour par tour assez sympa enrobé dans des graphismes tout mignons. J'avais beaucoup aimé.*Mushroom 11*: Un jeu de plateforme avec une mecanique que j'avais trouvé tres interessante. Ici, tu ne saute pas mais tu te déplaces en effacant une partie de ta masse, qui "repousse" ailleurs. Dur à expliquer mais j'avais trouvé ca tres fun à jouer.*This War of Mine*: Un de mes jeux favoris. Tu n'as pas besoin de finir tous les scenarios pour l'event, je considere le jeu fini si tu arrives à la fin de la guerre avec n'importe lequel des groupes de ton choix  :;): *Strike Suit Zero*: Le jeu pour le theme de l'espace. Je n'y ai pas joué moi meme mais j'ai eu un peu de mal à choisir vu que tu avais joué à presque tous tes jeux de l'espace, en tout cas tous ceux que j'ai aime. Les reviews ont l'air plutot tres positives, donc j'espere que c'est bon.

----------


## Ruvon

Bravo l'orga qui fait son tirage et qui part se coucher sans choisir mes jeux  :Cell: 

Mon proxynazi a l'air de bien vouloir laisser passer BLAEO, c'est festival, je vais pouvoir voir la liste de Cannes.

----------


## madgic

> Bravo l'orga qui fait son tirage et qui part se coucher sans choisir mes jeux 
> 
> Mon proxynazi a l'air de bien vouloir laisser passer BLAEO, c'est festival, je vais pouvoir voir la liste de Cannes.


 :Cigare: 

Bon par contre je vais pas pouvoir choisir tes jeux maintenant, je vais le faire ce midi ou dans la soirée.

Sinon j'ai repéré un bug, certaines fois quand vous choisissez les jeux, dans le profil du joueur, il manque le lien gog. C'est pas ultra important et je vais essayé de le corriger ce week-end.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai choisi les jeux pour *ajcrou* :


*RiME*: jeu assez court auquel je n'ai pas joué mais qui a de bons retours. ça à l'air joli, y'a de l’exploration et des énigmes, ça devrait te plaire*Jotun: Valhalla Edition*: un jeu en lien avec la mythologie nordique, pour quelqu'un qui aime l'histoire comme toi, cela devrait capter ton intérêt !*A Story About My Uncle*: je l'ai fait dans le cadre d'un backlog event et j'avais beaucoup aimé, même si la prise en main est un peu ardue au début, mais il faut persévérer. Et ça se passe pas sur Terre.*Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre*: j'ai joué à la démo sur Android, c'est super chouet et je suis étonné que tu n'y ai pas encore joué ! On va réparer ça !*Prey*: second jeu hors de la Terre, dont j'ai entendu beaucoup de bien même si je n'ai fait que la démo. Je voulais mettre un "FPS" dans la liste histoire de varier les styles de jeu, voilà qui est fait.

J'espère que la liste de convient, il y avait peu de jeux dans ta liste auquel j'ai joué, je me suis fié aux avis récoltés ici  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ben il était 0h01 quand même !


T'aurais pu lui laisser 22 minutes au moins  ::ninja:: 

pipoop tu rajouteras du vinaigre pour acdctabs, on est vendredi c'est moi qui offre  ::trollface:: 

Et l'OP est même pas à jour !  :Cell: 

Pour Hilikkus :
Mais c'est quoi ce backlog tout riquiqui, tu gères tranquillou t'as même pas besoin de l'event en fait !

_What remains of Edith Finch_ (*2-3h*), fabuleux conte que j'ai adoré
_Orwell: Ignorance is strength_ (*3-4h*) que j'ai également beaucoup aimé (fan de 1984) malgré sa durée trop courte
_Return of The Obra Dinn_ (*8-10h*) parce qu'il paraît que c'est une tuerie et que je veux bien un retour dessus
_Dishonored 2_ (*12-25h*) histoire d'avoir un jeu un peu plus costaud dans la liste
_Gemini Rue_ (*6-8h*) pour le jeu de l'event qui ne se déroule pas sur Terre.

Bons jeux à toi  :^_^: 

Pour Nono qui choisit pour moi : hésite pas à me contacter pour les jeux, j'essaie de mettre à jour ma liste BLAEO pour pas t'emmerder à modifier tes choix

----------


## Eskimon

Hello NFafa, c'est moi qui choisit pour toi !

Avertissement, je suis en reconstruction de ma culture vidéo-ludique, donc je ne connais pas tout les titres que je vais te proposer mais j'en ai entendu du bien !
(D'ailleurs mention spéciale, tu es génial, le google docs avec les indications howlongtobeat et code couleur, c'est bô!  ::love::  )

Aussi j'ai pris en compte ta remarque d'il y a quelques pages pour essayer de pas proposer des trucs trop longs



> "Inscrit et backlog à jour, mais concours raté ! En même temps avec le boulot prévu au mois de mars, je ne sais pas si je serai très efficace..."


Du coup, voici ta liste choisi à la main avec amour. J'ai essayé de varier les styles.

*Full Throttle Remasterd* : Du point and click retro (mais remasterisé). Il paraît qu'il est chouette avec une bonne ambiance. C'est du LucasArts ça doit être bien. Tu me diras car il est aussi dans mon backlog  ::P: *Lara Croft GO* : Vous prendrez bien une dose de puzzle ?*SUPERHOT* : Un FPS au gameplay super atypique. J'y ai pris plaisir grâce à son style atypique et son originalité.*What Remains of Edith Finch* : Conseillé par plusieurs canards, et y avait pas encore de walking simulator dans cette liste...*A Story About My Uncle* : Il n'était pas dans ta top list, mais j'ai passé un moment agréable dessus alors me suis dit pourquoi pas. Se termine en une poignée d'heures et en plus à des grappins. Bref, a essayé je pense. Et pis c'est pas sur terre  :;): 

Aussi merci La Chouette pour la liste. Très bonne sélection je pense, des jeux "qui m'attirent mais que j'aurais toujours repoussé pour aller sur des titres plus mainstream ou sur Rocket League". Merci à toi !

----------


## ajcrou

> J'ai choisi les jeux pour *ajcrou* :


Salut

D'abord merci.

Éventuellement, est-ce qu'il serait possible de remplacer Prey par un autre jeu. Honnêtement, j'ai complètement oublié de le retirer de la liste. Mais, un peu essayé (2/3 h) et je n'avais vraiment pas accroché et vraiment pas motivé pour m'y remettre. S’il est possible de le remplacer ? Sinon aucun souci, de toute façon, je n'aurais pas le temps matériel de faire 5 jeux, donc je partirais sur la liste des 4 autres jeux.

Pour le reste, très jolie liste que je suis impatient de commencer.

J'essayerais de débuter avec Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre. J'avais initialement prévu de le faire après les fêtes (comme il m'a été offert en cadeau de Noël  ::love::  )..., mais le manque de temps en janvier et complètement oublié. Donc une bonne excuse pour me rattraper.  ::lol::

----------


## madgic

> Salut
> 
> D'abord merci.
> 
> Éventuellement, est-ce qu'il serait possible de remplacer Prey par un autre jeu. Honnêtement, j'ai complètement oublié de le retirer de la liste. Mais, un peu essayé (2/3 h) et je n'avais vraiment pas accroché et vraiment pas motivé pour m'y remettre. S’il est possible de le remplacer ? Sinon aucun souci, de toute façon, je n'aurais pas le temps matériel de faire 5 jeux, donc je partirais sur la liste des 4 autres jeux.
> 
> Pour le reste, très jolie liste que je suis impatient de commencer.
> 
> J'essayerais de débuter avec Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre. J'avais initialement prévu de le faire après les fêtes (comme il m'a été offert en cadeau de Noël  )..., mais le manque de temps en janvier et complètement oublié. Donc une bonne excuse pour me rattraper.


J'ai supprimer prey, il y a donc la place pour un autre jeu  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Salut
> 
> D'abord merci.
> 
> Éventuellement, est-ce qu'il serait possible de remplacer Prey par un autre jeu. Honnêtement, j'ai complètement oublié de le retirer de la liste. Mais, un peu essayé (2/3 h) et je n'avais vraiment pas accroché et vraiment pas motivé pour m'y remettre. S’il est possible de le remplacer ? Sinon aucun souci, de toute façon, je n'aurais pas le temps matériel de faire 5 jeux, donc je partirais sur la liste des 4 autres jeux.
> 
> Pour le reste, très jolie liste que je suis impatient de commencer.
> 
> J'essayerais de débuter avec Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre. J'avais initialement prévu de le faire après les fêtes (comme il m'a été offert en cadeau de Noël  )..., mais le manque de temps en janvier et complètement oublié. Donc une bonne excuse pour me rattraper.


OK pas de souci pour Prey, je vais en choisir un autre de ce pas  :;): 

EDIT: on va rester dans l'immersive sim comme on dit, j'ai choisi *Dishonored 2* comme remplaçant  ::happy2::

----------


## Ruvon

> Bon par contre je vais pas pouvoir choisir tes jeux maintenant, je vais le faire ce midi ou dans la soirée.


REVOLTE §  :Cell: 

Non mais prend ton temps, si j'ai du temps pour moi ce sera dimanche, et même si je les ai pas d'ici là, y a pas de souci  :;): 




> OK pas de souci pour Prey, je vais en choisir un autre de ce pas 
> 
> EDIT: on va rester dans l'immersive sim comme on dit, j'ai choisi *Dishonored 2* comme remplaçant


Ça va, tu t'es pas trop prey la tête  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> REVOLTE § 
> 
> Non mais prend ton temps, si j'ai du temps pour moi ce sera dimanche, et même si je les ai pas d'ici là, y a pas de souci 
> 
> 
> 
> Ça va, tu t'es pas trop prey la tête


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Mordicus

Voici la liste de doggy d

*Blackwell Unbound* : Un point & Click facile, court et bien écrit. C'est le deuxième de la série mais comme il s'agit d'une "préquelle", ça ne pose pas de problème. J'ai choisi celui-ci car il m'a plus marqué que les autres.
*Max Payne 3 :* Si tu survies à la narration, le jeu propose des gunfights bien sympa et stylé. 
*Crimzon Clover: World Ignition :* Un SHMUP. Je connais pas ! Mais les gens ont l'air de trouver ça bien et il faut varier les plaisirs (de plus, d'après HLTB, il est court)
*Metro: Last Light Redux :* Je n'y ai pas encore joué, mais le jeu a semble-t-il sa réputation.

En jeu bonus qui se passe à l'étranger, je propose *Deponia*, un point & Click de qualité (plus difficile et long que Blackwell) qui prouve que les allemands sont aussi doués du sens de l'humour.

----------


## madgic

Sinon merci à Orkestra pour la liste mais pourrais tu remplacer Dark Souls, selon howlongtobeat ça à l'air long pour l'event.

----------


## Orkestra

> Tiens Orkestra, puisque tu traînes dans le coin.
> 
> *Dead Cells* (24h) : C'est sorti d'Early Access depuis 6 mois maintenant, plus d'excuses ! Alala, Motion Twin, j'ai passé tellement de temps sur leurs conneries (AlphaBounce, Naturalchimie, Cafejeux, Popotamo, Studioquiz, Miniville, Intrusion, La Brute, et surtout Hordes  )*Mu Cartographer* (2.5h) : Je ne sais plus où j'avais entendu parler de lui (un cabinet de curiosités de Kalash ?), mais il y a tout plein de boutons à enfoncer et de cadrans à tapoter, ça a l'air chouette.* Furi*  (7.5h) : Troisième jeu, et troisième jeu made in France monsieur, nos régions ont du talent . Il y a du Carpenter Brut dedans, ça ne peut pas être mauvais.* The Sexy Brutale* (7.5h) : Celui-là m'intrigue vraiment, qui décide d'investir quelques années de sa vie pour développer un jeu vidéo et finalement l'appeler "Sexy Brutale" ? Pourquoi ?*Tacoma* (3h) : Une petite aventure narrative par les créateurs de Gone Home, dans l'espace (pas sur Terre donc à priori)


Une jolie liste variée, merci !  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

Pour Jopopoe :

Axiom Verge
Black the Fall
Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath
Stealth Bastard Deluxe
Borderlands 2

Maintenant j'attends patiemment la sélection de Flugel, je dois finir GTA V avant (62%) donc t'es pas pressé.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voici ma liste pour *jullebarge* :
- *Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris* : Très chouette, même si c'était simplement un reskin du précédent, avec quelques bugs techniques en plus.
- *Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna)* : Sympa aussi, court et, pour les curieux, un documentaire inclus.
- *Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken* : Un run & gun sympa avec des poulets. J'avais adoré.
- *What Remains of Edith Finch* : Un excellent walking-simulator, bourré d'émotions.
- *Rochard* : Celui-ci c'est pour le thème. Le seul que je n'ai jamais fini, mais je l'avais commencé et je le trouvais pas mal.

J'espère que ça te plaira et que tu n'en as encore fait aucun.

Bon amusement !

----------


## Supergounou

Les jeux de *Kulfy* sont:

*BIT.TRIP.Runner 2*, un runner super sympa et très mignon.*Fran Bow*, parce qu'un backlog avec ce jeu dedans c'est inadmissible.*Half Minut Hero*, parce que j'ai cru comprendre que tu n'as pas le temps*Hexcells*, histoire de t'initier avec la série, n'hésite pas à faire les autres épisodes si tu appréciesEt le jeu bonus: *Never Alone*, de la plateforme aventure chez les inuits.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Et voici ma liste pour *jullebarge* :
> - *Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris* : Très chouette, même si c'était simplement un reskin du précédent, avec quelques bugs techniques en plus.
> - *Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna)* : Sympa aussi, court et, pour les curieux, un documentaire inclus.
> - *Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken* : Un run & gun sympa avec des poulets. J'avais adoré.
> - *What Remains of Edith Finch* : Un excellent walking-simulator, bourré d'émotions.
> - *Rochard* : Celui-ci c'est pour le thème. Le seul que je n'ai jamais fini, mais je l'avais commencé et je le trouvais pas mal.
> 
> J'espère que ça te plaira et que tu n'en as encore fait aucun.
> 
> Bon amusement !


Merci pour la sélection, c'est varié, parfait ! Reste à savoir par quoi je commence  ::P:

----------


## darkvador

Voilà ma liste pour *Mordicus*
*Styx Master of shadows* (11h30) : car je l'ai fait pendant un event précédent et que je l'ai beaucoup aimé

*Kingdom: New Lands* (8h) : car c'est un super jeu à ne pas rater

*Hotline Miami 2* (9h) : car il parait que c'est un bon jeu

*Beyond The Good And Evil* (11h) : car c'est un classique qu'il faut faire dans sa vie

*Dead Space* (11h) : pour le thème

Bon jeu à tous

----------


## maxtidus10

Voilà ma petite liste pour toi *supergounou*, j'espère qu'elle te parlera, j'ai bien mis 1h30 à la faire, entre la liste gigantesque^^ et les explications associées à mes choix. Bon event.

*Sine Mora* (3h) : Sine Mora est un Shmup plutôt sympathique, qui n'est pas du tout dans la lignée des bullet hell, le jeu n'est pas trop difficile, pas trop rapide non plus, les phases de destruction de petits ennemis sont assez mineures, et la principale partie du jeu consiste à défaire des boss pas mal foutus avec des patterns qui vont bien sur évoluer au fil des combats.

*Orcs must die! 2* (moins de 10h) : Le meilleur tower defense/action de tous les temps (même si j'ai hésité avec Kingdom Rush de ta liste qui est aussi excellent mais très différent). Le jeu peut se parcourir seul ou à 2, et dans les 2 cas, il est totalement excellent. Il peut se finir sans problème en moins de 10h, mais j'ai plus de 50 heures dessus tellement j'ai aimé y jouer. Entièrement en coop, puis entièrement en solo pour avoir 5 cranes à chaque mission, et enfin un mode sans fin que j'avais tenu plus de 2h30^^. C'est du pur fun en barre, un pur jeu vidéo en somme. A tester absolument une fois pour en devenir accroc (comme la met  ::P: ).

*Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide* (moins de 10h pour faire une fois chaque mission) : Je te choisis ce jeu car j'atteins les 375 heures sur le deuxième opus, et que c'est un peu un jeu du cœur. Alors je te le dis tout de suite, c'est un jeu de coop à 4, et en solo avec que des bots, il perd vraiment une grande partie de son intérêt. Si tu peux y jouer au moins à 2, le jeu devient vraiment très amusant. Je te propose donc si tu décides de le faire et que tu n'as pas 3 connaissances intéressées pour le faire avec toi, de me mp sur steam (si tu m'y vois connecté, même déjà en jeu) pour qu'on le parcours ensemble. Je connais même quelques guguss (notamment sur ce forum) qui pourraient nous rejoindre. L'objectif pour le finir, c'est de faire au moins une fois chaque mission du jeu dans n'importe quel niveau de difficulté.

*Legend of Grimrock* (16h) : On est dans un jeu particulier car c'est un dungeon crawler. Si tu as déjà joué dans ton enfance à du dungeon master, tu vas vite reconnaitre le style de jeu, mais bien sur avec des moyens actuels, un gameplay fluide et agréable pour le genre, des combats dynamiques et exigeants, des énigmes intéressantes, de l'exploration, de la tension, du mystère… J'ai vraiment beaucoup apprécié explorer ce grand donjon avec ma petite troupe de 4 aventuriers, et c'est une expérience que je ne peux que conseiller.

*The witcher 3: Wild Hunt* (50 à 180h) : Désolé pour la durée, mais la j'ai craqué, ALLO QUOI, on est en 2019 et tu n'as pas joué à The Witcher 3 ?^^ Ne t'inquiète pas, il n'y a rien de grave à ça^^. Je ne présente pas ce RPG… Mais je rajouterai juste que c'est mon jeu préféré de tous les temps toutes catégories confondues.

----------


## Cannes

Ah je savais pas que c'était maintenant !

Pour parpaingue 

Alien Isolation (ça se passe dans l'espace, donc voila le jeu à thème) : 18h environ. Poursuivi par un alien, faut essayer de partir, en essayant de pas mourir dans l'idéal. Un peu dur parfois, mais très cool.
Yume Nikki : Dream Diary (3h) : Basé sur le très bon Yume Nikki, j'ai aucune idée de ce que ça donne. 
Resident Evil 7 (8h) : Jeu d'horreur kifépeur. Un des meilleurs RE o/
Hyper Light Drifter (7h) : Un jeu d'action aventure super bien (quejaijamaisfini), super joli et cool à jouer. 
D4 (4h) : Un jeu d'aventure qui avait eu son succès à cause de son côté wtf-esque. Je crois qu'il est par épisode mais n'a jamais été fini, mais ça a l'air rigolo !

----------


## Kulfy

> Les jeux de *Kulfy* sont:
> 
> *BIT.TRIP.Runner 2*, un runner super sympa et très mignon.*Fran Bow*, parce qu'un backlog avec ce jeu dedans c'est inadmissible.*Half Minut Hero*, parce que j'ai cru comprendre que tu n'as pas le temps*Hexcells*, histoire de t'initier avec la série, n'hésite pas à faire les autres épisodes si tu appréciesEt le jeu bonus: *Never Alone*, de la plateforme aventure chez les inuits.


Merci pour la liste variée Supergnougnou ( ::XD:: ), et être resté sur des jeux raisonnablements courts, sorceleur c'est un boulot à plein temps.
Je vais voir si je peux me trouver quelqu'un pour le faire en coop le dernier, j'avais oublié de le tagger comme tel sur BLAEO.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Voilà ma petite liste pour toi *supergounou*, ...


Sur 5 jeux tu lui en a choisi 2 qui dépassent la limite de durée dans les regles de l'event. C'est pas pour rien qu'il y a des regles hein...  ::rolleyes::  Si les autres ont fait l'effort, pourquoi pas toi?

----------


## maxtidus10

> Sur 5 jeux tu lui en a choisi 2 qui dépassent la limite de durée dans les regles de l'event. C'est pas pour rien qu'il y a des regles hein...  Si les autres ont fait l'effort, pourquoi pas toi?


Oui je peux modifier ça, la liste était longue sur mon word, c'était pour proposer des jeux vraiment persos et variés mais c'est vrai que sur son profil il ne précise pas qu'il accepte des jeux plus longs, du coup je ne ferais plus comme ça pour faire mes listes de jeux (et pour le coup ne t'inquiète pas au niveau des "efforts" je pense que j'y ai passé le temps). Madgic pourrais tu supprimer les deux jeux qui dépassent en temps ? Celui qui dépasse d'une heure et celui qui dépasse d'une vie^^,  Ainsi que sine mora qui a déjà été fini.

- Poof (9h) à la place de sine Mora qui est lui aussi un jeu d'arcade.
- Organ trail (2h30) : Un petit trip rétro au cœur des Etats-Unis envahis de zombis (attention je crois qu'il faut le finir d'une seule traite car pas de sauvegarde).
- Closure (6h) : qui est un jeu de reflexion/plate-forme basé sur le principe que tout ce qui est eclairé existe physique, et tout ce qui n'est pas éclairé n'existe pas et peut donc être traversé.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ah je savais pas que c'était maintenant !
> 
> Alien Isolation (ça se passe dans l'espace, donc voila le jeu à thème) : 18h environ. Poursuivi par un alien, faut essayer de partir, en essayant de pas mourir dans l'idéal. Un peu dur parfois, mais très cool.
> Yume Nikki : Dream Diary (3h) : Basé sur le très bon Yume Nikki, j'ai aucune idée de ce que ça donne. 
> Resident Evil 7 (8h) : Jeu d'horreur kifépeur. Un des meilleurs RE o/
> Hyper Light Drifter (7h) : Un jeu d'action aventure super bien (quejaijamaisfini), super joli et cool à jouer. 
> D4 (4h) : Un jeu d'aventure qui avait eu son succès à cause de son côté wtf-esque. Je crois qu'il est par épisode mais n'a jamais été fini, mais ça a l'air rigolo !


C'est pour qui ça ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Voilà ma petite liste pour toi *supergounou*


Merci pour la liste  :;): 

Pour Sine Mora, tu parles du EX? J'ai déjà bien retourné le Sine Mora normal, comme mon temps de jeu l'indique. Il y a une vraie différence entre les deux versions?

Pour Legend of Grimrock et Witcher 3, désolé mais je n'y jouerai pas. C'est trop long, je n'ai pas le temps, et le principe de l'event c'est de proposer des jeux qui se finissent en 15h max, au delà je ne pourrai jamais m'y investir. 
Si tu ne te sens pas le courage de te re-taper ma liste (ce que je comprendrai  ::P:  ), c'est pas grave, mais je préfère être franc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour la liste variée Supergnougnou (), et être resté sur des jeux raisonnablements courts, sorceleur c'est un boulot à plein temps.
> Je vais voir si je peux me trouver quelqu'un pour le faire en coop le dernier, j'avais oublié de le tagger comme tel sur BLAEO.


Ben quoi, y a du runner, du plateformer/aventure, du point'n click et du puzzle game, c'est pas assez varié ?  ::ninja:: 

Never Alone se fait solo, pas besoin d'un coéquipier.

----------


## Cannes

> C'est pour qui ça ?


C'est édité  ::):  (désolé je pensais déjà l'avoir édité mais ma connexion est un peu lente xd)

----------


## Supergounou

> Oui je peux modifier ça, la liste était longue sur mon word, c'était pour proposer des jeux vraiment persos et variés mais c'est vrai que sur son profil il ne précise pas qu'il accepte des jeux plus longs, du coup je ne ferais plus comme ça pour faire mes listes de jeux (et pour le coup ne t'inquiète pas au niveau des "efforts" je pense que j'y ai passé le temps). Madgic pourrais tu supprimer les deux jeux qui dépassent en temps ? Celui qui dépasse d'une heure et celui qui dépasse d'une vie^^


Ah ben comme d'hab j'arrive après la bataille  :^_^: 
Si ça te prend trop de temps, ne t'embête pas à changer, j'ai déjà de quoi faire  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Bongeoure, brigade de la shitstorm, qu'est-ce que c'est que ces gens qui échangent normalement, avec sérénité et une volonté affichée de rendre heureux les gens autour d'eux ?

Vous êtes au courant qu'on est vendredi ? Faisez gaffe quand même, je vous ai à l'oeil bande de margoulins  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> je vous ai à l'oeil bande de margoulins


Ah , t'as coupé ta frange ?

----------


## maxtidus10

> Ah ben comme d'hab j'arrive après la bataille 
> Si ça te prend trop de temps, ne t'embête pas à changer, j'ai déjà de quoi faire


Non le EX est quasi comme le normal du coup, je remplace les 3 jeux qui ne vont pas :
- Poof (9h) à la place de sine Mora qui est lui aussi un jeu d'arcade.
- Organ trail (2h30) : Un petit trip rétro au cœur des Etats-Unis envahis de zombis (attention je crois qu'il faut le finir d'une seule traite car pas de sauvegarde).
- Closure (6h) : qui est un jeu de reflexion/plate-forme basé sur le principe que tout ce qui est eclairé existe physique, et tout ce qui n'est pas éclairé n'existe pas et peut donc être traversé.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est parfait, merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah , t'as coupé ta frange ?


Nan je me suis crevé un oeil, gros niglo  :tired:

----------


## ajcrou

> EDIT: on va rester dans l'immersive sim comme on dit, j'ai choisi *Dishonored 2* comme remplaçant


Oui, mais je n'en veux pas aussi de ce jeu.  ::ninja:: 


Non, en vérité très bon choix. J'avais découvert (et beaucoup apprécié) le précédent lors de ma première inscription à l'Event. Donc place cette fois-ci au deuxième. C'est parfait. Et accessoirement, je pourrais aussi corriger l'erreur de ne pas l'avoir encore lancé (aussi offert par la même personne que Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre). Donc l'occasion de réparer doublement ma faute.  :Emo:

----------


## Kulfy

> Ben quoi, y a du runner, du plateformer/aventure, du point'n click et du puzzle game, c'est pas assez varié ? 
> Never Alone se fait solo, pas besoin d'un coéquipier.


Le smiley était là pour Super*gnougnou* pas pour la variété.  :^_^: 

Et oui j'ai vu que ça pouvait se faire en solo, mais l'article de Polygon m'a un peu refroidi !



> Never Alone is designed as a co-op experience, and though it can be played by a single player switching between the two leads, I would strongly advise against it. The AI pathing is absolutely terrible and I can’t tell you the number of times I completed a series of jumps only to watch in horror as my computer controlled pal leapt to their doom.

----------


## ajcrou

Désolé à Darkvador..., je recommence ta liste.

Je m'étais planté sur steam et j'avais regardé ta liste de souhaits.

Dommage, il y avait plein de bons jeux.

Donc on recommence.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mordicus

> Voilà ma liste pour *Mordicus*
> *Styx Master of shadows* (11h30) : car je l'ai fait pendant un event précédent et que je l'ai beaucoup aimé
> 
> *Kingdom: New Lands* (8h) : car c'est un super jeu à ne pas rater
> 
> *Hotline Miami 2* (9h) : car il parait que c'est un bon jeu
> 
> *Beyond The Good And Evil* (11h) : car c'est un classique qu'il faut faire dans sa vie
> 
> ...


Merci pour la liste, ça va me faire lancer tous mes clients : Origins, Steam, Twitch,  Uplay  ::w00t::  
Il manque GOG ! Je plaisante, ça ne pose pas de problème, si le jeu est dans cette liste, c'est que je comptais l'essayer un jour de toute façon. De plus, c'est suffisamment varier pour que j'y trouve mon compte.

----------


## Cannes

> Nan je me suis crevé un oeil, gros niglo


Il t'en reste un pour regarder mon backlog  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Le smiley était là pour Super*gnougnou* pas pour la variété.


J'ai tellement l'habitude je ne fais même plus attention  ::P: 




> Et oui j'ai vu que ça pouvait se faire en solo, mais l'article de Polygon m'a un peu refroidi !


Ah d'accord ! À vrai dire je ne savais même pas qu'il était faisable en coop, pour ma part je l'avais seul et je n'avais pas remarqué de problème particulier à ce niveau. Mais du coup si tu trouves quelqu'un, ce sera surement mieux !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Donc l'occasion de réparer doublement ma faute.


 :tired:  

Spoiler Alert! 


T'en fais pas

----------


## sebarnolds

> Merci pour la sélection, c'est varié, parfait ! Reste à savoir par quoi je commence


Par ordre de préférence personnelle :
- What Remains of Edith Finch
- Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris
- Never Alone
- Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken
- Rochard

Le premier est vraiment court, ça t'assure de finir un jeu au moins pour l'event  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai tellement l'habitude je ne fais même plus attention 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah d'accord ! À vrai dire je ne savais même pas qu'il était faisable en coop, pour ma part je l'avais seul et je n'avais pas remarqué de problème particulier à ce niveau. Mais du coup si tu trouves quelqu'un, ce sera surement mieux !


Idem de mon côté. J'ai fait tout le jeu (Never Alone pour ceux qui ne suivent pas) en solo sans aucun problème.

----------


## jopopoe

Merci à *Hyeud* pour sa liste fort sympathique. Si t'as cinq minutes pour me mettre un jeu plus court que Borderlands 2, ça m'arrangerait, mais sinon te tracasse pas trop. Disons que si je me lance dans celui-là non seulement je toucherai pas aux autres mais c'est même pas dit que je l'ai fini avant la fin du mois !
Les autres sont juste parfaits, que des trucs qui me font envie  ::): 

Pour *Chiff* :

- Ben déjà profite bien d'*Obra Dinn*, en voilà un jeu qui a l'air cool !

Sinon je te propose :

- *Dead Space* (11/13 heures) pour le thème : un survival pas trop dur mais à l'ambiance exceptionnelle et au gameplay léché.
- *Hitman GO* (5/6 heures) : spin-off jouissant d'une assez bonne réputation mettant en scène un de mes chauves préférés !
- *Stealth Bastard Deluxe* (6/10 heures) : Parce que la version freeware m'avait bien plu il y a quelques années, et que je dois moi-même le faire pour cet event !
- *Bastion* (6h30/9 heures) : Un classique de l'event, très sympa à parcourir grâce à son narrateur omniprésent et à ses graphismes très réussis.

J'espère que tu passeras de bons moments en compagnie de ces jeux  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

Pour darkvador (en regardant cette fois dans ta liste de jeux, mais non dans la liste des souhaits steam  ::ninja:: ).

Comme indiqué en MP, je te propose la liste suivante :

- Metro 2033
Certes, c'est pas la version Redux (aucune idée des modifications). Très sympathique pour l'ambiance (et pourtant, je ne suis pas un grand fan des FPS).

- Lego : The Lord of the Rings
Un petit jeu Lego, c'est toujours amusant pour passer le temps. En plus, c'est le Seigneur des Anneaux et il entre aussi parfaitement dans la thématique de l'Event, donc tout gagnant.

- Game of Thrones - A Telltale Games Series
Un Telltale, c'est relativement rapide et intéressant niveau histoire. En plus, il entre d'une part dans la thématique de l'Event, ainsi qu'avec toute la pub pour la dernière saison de la série TV. Je suis à la pointe de l'actualité.
Et accessoirement, j'avais bien l'histoire avec quelques petits moments d'émotion.

- Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons
Jamais joué, mais il paraît qu'il est très bien.

- Mass Effect 2
Comme indiqué en MP, vraiment dommage de ne jamais avoir lancé ce très bon jeu (qui entre aussi dans le thème de l'Event). Je te propose donc de le découvrir. Comme le jeu est au-dessus de la durée moyenne pour l'Event, je ferais en sorte de te poser une limite par rapport à la quête principale pour faire une session découverte. Libre à toi de la continuer (ou non) ultérieurement.


NB : je te valide la liste sur le site en fin d'après-midi.

----------


## Flad

Ma sélection de jeu pour Flugel : 
1- Day of the Tentacle Remaster
2- Abzû
3- Devil May Cry
4- Batman : Arkam Asylum GOTY Edition
5- Alien Breed 1

Ordre totalement anarchique, styles plus ou moins variés.
Le 5ème est dans le thème.
Longueurs de jeu variées.

Have foune !

----------


## Hyeud

> Merci à *Hyeud* pour sa liste fort sympathique. Si t'as cinq minutes pour me mettre un jeu plus court que Borderlands 2, ça m'arrangerait, mais sinon te tracasse pas trop. Disons que si je me lance dans celui-là non seulement je toucherai pas aux autres mais c'est même pas dit que je l'ai fini avant la fin du mois !


Dès que madgic a viré le jeu je le remplacerais par Eets Munchies

----------


## Ruvon

> Il t'en reste un pour regarder mon backlog


Même les yeux fermés je pourrais te dire qu'il est rangé comme ta chambre, n'importe comment !  :Boom: 

Dans les never played y a des titres avec 17h de jeu et plein d'achievements et des jeux multi en ligne  :tired:  Je vais te coller un Viscera Cleanup Detail histoire de t'apprendre à faire le ménage  :Cell:

----------


## Cannes

Désolé monsieur je vais le ranger  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Chiche de lui remettre Tomb Raider pour la quatrième fois ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Désolé monsieur je vais le ranger


C'est pas complètement ta faute, c'est aussi parce que je trouve que BLAEO est pas vraiment adapté pour ce genre d'event. Vu qu'il faut trier à la main pour virer les jeux trop long / sans fin / uniquement multi, je trouve qu'il est plus simple de faire une liste à la main.

Mais c'est mon avis perso, et vu que vous êtes nombreux à l'utiliser, vous devez y trouver un intérêt (pour classer sa liste pour les events CPC) qui m'échappe.

----------


## Nehluxhes

> Pour Nehluxhes j'ai choisi :
> 
> Un choix très varié. Un backlog très alléchant ! Je pourrais donner d'autres suggestions en dehors des contraintes de l'event 
> 
> Quelques mots sur les jeux choisis:
> 
> *Thomas Was Alone* - Jeu indépendant, super BO, super moment. Environ 3H de jeu. Un de mes premiers jeux indé que j'ai refait récemment, il n'a pas pris une ride. Un classique de très bonne qualité.
> 
> *SteamWorld Dig* - Jeu original - 5H, Un mix de creuse/metroidvania. Excellente progression, c'est du pur bonheur du début à la fin. Un peu court mais tu pourras prendre le 2 si ça t'as plu lapinsmilecn5
> ...


De très bon choix merci, d'autant plus que j'avais bien l'intention d'essayer Steamworld et Psychonauts dans un futur proche!
Red Faction je l'avais déjà essayé (dans sa version non remaster) et j'avais abandonné je ne sais plus trop pourquoi mais je vais retenter l'expérience.


De mon côté pour *maxtidus10*, tu auras droit à :

*Zeno Clash* (4-5h) -- Un jeu d'aventure et de baston complètement loufoque sur une planète déjanté, dépaysement garanti!
*FEZ* (6-8h) -- Un petit jeu d'énigme que j'avais beaucoup aimé (et je ne suis pas forcément fan du genre) qui joue sur l'aplatissement des différentes perspectives 3D lorsqu'on passe à la 2D (tu comprendras lorsque tu y joueras  ::P:  )
*Bioshock 2* (11-14h) -- La suite du premier; souvent considéré comme inférieur parce qu'il fait un peu redite mais je l'ai personnellement préféré car plus abouti, pour peu qu'il ce soit passé un peu de temps depuis que tu as fais le premier tu seras peut-être du même avis. Et on est dans le thème de l'event puisque c'est pas sur terre, c'est sous l'eau  ::ninja:: 
*Life is Strange* (14-16h) -- Un jeu d'aventure à choix multiple très émouvant, très mélancolique et emprunt de nostalgie. On en arriverait *presque* à regretter nos années d'adolescence :D
*System Shock 2* (13-18h) -- Un de ces rares "immersive sim" à style de jeux multiples. On déambule dans les corridors mal éclairés d'un vaisseau spatial envahi par des mutants en collaborant avec une IA mégalomaniaque. Excellente ambiance, c'est un jeu que j'ai beaucoup, beaucoup aimé. J'en ai fais une évaluation un peu plus complète sur steam. Je te conseille juste de mettre des mods graphiques parce qu'il a quand même mal vieilli sur ce point...
Je note aussi que tu préfères faire les "saga" de jeux dans l'ordre mais le premier a encore plus mal vieilli et il n'y a aucun problème à commencer directement par le 2, mais on peut changer si tu veux.

Voilà j'espère que ça te plaira, j'ai choisi des jeux dans des styles différents et la plupart sont dans le thème de l'event!  ::): 
Je tiens aussi à dire que tu as échappé de peu à Final Fantasy X, déjà parce qu'au vu de ton pseudo/avatar je suis sûr que ça t'aurait plu de le refaire pour une 4ème fois mais aussi parce que je suis moi-même en train de le refaire, et à 100% cette fois-ci, et que ça m'aurait apporté un peu de motivation plus que bienvenue  ::P:  (le blitzball...)

----------


## acdctabs

Ben moi je ne me sers pas de BLAEO au quotidien, du coup je m'en sers que pour l'event ici et je place dans "unfinished" la liste de jeux pré-sélectionnée. Du coup ça ne m'empêche pas de bouger les jeux dans d'autres catégories de temps en temps mais ça fait le job. Enfin quand la personne qui est censé me choisir les jeux l'utilise, c'est (je crois) presque jamais le cas pour une raison que j'ignore.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Pour Hilikkus :
> Mais c'est quoi ce backlog tout riquiqui, tu gères tranquillou t'as même pas besoin de l'event en fait !
> 
> _What remains of Edith Finch_ (*2-3h*), fabuleux conte que j'ai adoré
> _Orwell: Ignorance is strength_ (*3-4h*) que j'ai également beaucoup aimé (fan de 1984) malgré sa durée trop courte
> _Return of The Obra Dinn_ (*8-10h*) parce qu'il paraît que c'est une tuerie et que je veux bien un retour dessus
> _Dishonored 2_ (*12-25h*) histoire d'avoir un jeu un peu plus costaud dans la liste
> _Gemini Rue_ (*6-8h*) pour le jeu de l'event qui ne se déroule pas sur Terre.
> 
> Bons jeux à toi


Merci Rouxbarbe ! Et oui petit backlog mais c'est toujours un calvaire pour choisir lesquel faire en premier, j'aime bien le principe du canard qui choisit à ma place  :^_^: 

Et voila la liste pour LoupGris:

*The Walking Dead* (13h): celui qui a lancé la mode des jeux à la Telltale.  
*Portal 2* (7h): un classique !
*Forgotton Anne* (7h): J'ai joué à la démo sur Switch (oui, je sais) et ça m'a paru bien cool  ::): 
*The Quiet Man*: Désolé, mais c'est le seul jeu de ton backlog qui se finit en moins de 5 heures  ::unsure::  Si tu veux changer, n'hésites pas à me le signaler.
*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified* (10h): un jeu avec des touristes extraterrestres pour coller au thème de l'event.

----------


## LoupGris

> Merci Rouxbarbe ! Et oui petit backlog mais c'est toujours un calvaire pour choisir lesquel faire en premier, j'aime bien le principe du canard qui choisit à ma place 
> 
> Et voila la liste pour LoupGris:
> 
> *The Walking Dead* (13h): celui qui a lancé la mode des jeux à la Telltale.  
> *Portal 2* (7h): un classique !
> *Forgotton Anne* (7h): J'ai joué à la démo sur Switch (oui, je sais) et ça m'a paru bien cool 
> *The Quiet Man*: Désolé, mais c'est le seul jeu de ton backlog qui se finit en moins de 5 heures  Si tu veux changer, n'hésites pas à me le signaler.
> *The Bureau: XCOM Declassified* (10h): un jeu avec des touristes extraterrestres pour coller au thème de l'event.


Hey, Merci Hilikkus!
Moi qui avais peur que ma liste soit pas à jour, elle a bien du se mettre à jour vu que tu me mets 2 jeux que j'ai acheté y a moins d'une semaine...  ::P:  Oui je sais c'est mal...
T'excuse pas pour "the quiet man", si je l'ai pris c'est bien pour y jouer... Vu ses ranking, je sais à quoi m'attendre. Le reste me fait très envie!!!
Je rentre chez moi et fais ma liste pour mon binôme.

----------


## maxtidus10

> De très bon choix merci, d'autant plus que j'avais bien l'intention d'essayer Steamworld et Psychonauts dans un futur proche!
> Red Faction je l'avais déjà essayé (dans sa version non remaster) et j'avais abandonné je ne sais plus trop pourquoi mais je vais retenter l'expérience.
> 
> 
> De mon côté pour *maxtidus10*, tu auras droit à :
> 
> *Zeno Clash* (4-5h) -- Un jeu d'aventure et de baston complètement loufoque sur une planète déjanté, dépaysement garanti!
> *FEZ* (6-8h) -- Un petit jeu d'énigme que j'avais beaucoup aimé (et je ne suis pas forcément fan du genre) qui joue sur l'aplatissement des différentes perspectives 3D lorsqu'on passe à la 2D (tu comprendras lorsque tu y joueras  )
> *Bioshock 2* (11-14h) -- La suite du premier; souvent considéré comme inférieur parce qu'il fait un peu redite mais je l'ai personnellement préféré car plus abouti, pour peu qu'il ce soit passé un peu de temps depuis que tu as fais le premier tu seras peut-être du même avis. Et on est dans le thème de l'event puisque c'est pas sur terre, c'est sous l'eau 
> ...


Merci beaucoup Nehluxhes pour la sélec  ::):  Juste en fait, Bioshock 2, j'ai déjà fait la version remastered (et je n'ai donc pas ensé en supprimer la version classique du jeu du backlog), du coup peux tu le remplacer ? Ou même je peux le remplacer direct par la suite sinon que je n'ai pas faite, le bioshock infinite.
Sinon pour FF,n effectivement ce serait la 4eme fois^^ mais dans mon pélerinage des jeux FF qui avance très lentement, j'ai fini acutellement le FF IV, et mon prochain sera donc le FF IV 20 the after years

----------


## Nehluxhes

Bioshock Infinite me va très bien, et pareil c'est pas sur terre c'est dans l'air  ::ninja:: 
Les DLC sont très bons au passage... je les ai même préféré au jeu de base.

Si un admin qui passe par là peut changer...merci! (d'ailleurs il y a une raison à qu'on ne puisse pas changer? Pendant la période de choix au moins?)

----------


## Chiff

> Merci à *Hyeud* pour sa liste fort sympathique. Si t'as cinq minutes pour me mettre un jeu plus court que Borderlands 2, ça m'arrangerait, mais sinon te tracasse pas trop. Disons que si je me lance dans celui-là non seulement je toucherai pas aux autres mais c'est même pas dit que je l'ai fini avant la fin du mois !
> Les autres sont juste parfaits, que des trucs qui me font envie 
> 
> Pour *Chiff* :
> 
> - Ben déjà profite bien d'*Obra Dinn*, en voilà un jeu qui a l'air cool !
> 
> Sinon je te propose :
> 
> ...


Merci pour la liste. Par contre j'avais oublié d'enlever Dead Space de ma liste. Je l'avais déjà eu lors d'un précédent event et je l'avais pas fini.
Si tu peux me le changer merci d'avance. Sinon tant pis j'y jouerais pas  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

> [*]*Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre*: et je suis étonné que tu n'y ai pas encore joué !


Je viens de me rappeler pourquoi je n'avais jamais osé le lancer...

Première minute du jeu, et j'ai déjà un blocage niveau cohérence historique...  :tired: 


Outre que j'ai bien eu besoin d'une quinzaine de minutes pour pouvoir le lancer depuis steam à cause de uplay.  ::|:

----------


## pipoop

alors pour asdctebajdbftabs voici sa liste preparee avec amour et sel:
duke nukem forever
game of thrones de telltale
machinarium
owlboy
hiden folks

voila j'ai tape dans un max de styles differents (et a part duke nukem je suis dans les clous pour le theme)

----------


## LoupGris

Ma liste pour *FrankyMikey!*

3 "courts" et 2 plutôt longs, mais si tu as des réticences, dis le moi, je ferai changer.

*What remains of Edith Finch* (3h): désormais classique des walking simulators, mais une histoire prenante bien que déprimante.
*Little Nightmares* (5-7h): Excellent jeu, ambiance pesante et stress assurés. Histoire creepy. Pas gai non plus mais perso j'ai adoré.
*Transistor* (5-7h): la "suite" de Bastion. Je viens de le finir, il est magnifique. Plus beau et léché que Bastion à mon avis, gameplay plutôt novateur, histoire prenante et BO envoûtante (que je te recommande au passage).
*Dishonored* (32h): Bon il fait clairement plus que 15h, mais à mon sens passer à côté de ce jeu est une erreur. Si tu atteins la moitié, on dira que c'est bien. Ce sera au moins l'excuse pour te plonger dedans... :-P Espérons que ça te plaise.
*Brütal Legend* (22h): Ça se passe dans un espace dimensionnel différent, pour tenter de coller au thème... C'est drôle, fun à jouer, ça se prend pas la tête et si tu aimes le métal (un peu) tu seras comme un démon en enfer...

Voilà, je t'ai mis des jeux que je connaissais (tous joué et/ou terminés), et que j'aime vraiment, en espérant que ça t'inspire aussi. Si y a quelque chose qui ne te plaît pas, n'hésite pas à me le dire.

BON JEU!!!

----------


## maxtidus10

> Bioshock Infinite me va très bien, et pareil c'est pas sur terre c'est dans l'air 
> Les DLC sont très bons au passage... je les ai même préféré au jeu de base.
> 
> Si un admin qui passe par là peut changer...merci! (d'ailleurs il y a une raison à qu'on ne puisse pas changer? Pendant la période de choix au moins?)


Ok nickel, et oui effectivement ça pourrait être quelque chose que *Madgic* pourrait peut être modifier sur le site de l'event : la possiblité de modifier la liste des jeux durant les premiers 48h de l'event, sachant qu'on est tous des sacs et qu'en plus de ne pas respecter les règles, on ne met bien sur pas à jour nos listes XD

----------


## Chiff

Hop ma liste pour *Galgu* :

*Broforce* : Des guns et des héros mythiques des années 80/90 pour tout latter.
*Hotline Miami* : Un classique qui tabasse avec une BO qui tabasse
*Life is Strange* : Un jeu narratif très bien écrit (sauf le dernier épisode  ::ninja:: )
*Outlast* : Un petit jeu d'horreur pour se changer les idées.

Et pour le jeu qui ne se passe pas sur terre : *Prey*. Un chouïa long pour un event mais à faire absolument.

----------


## parpaingue

Les jeux de *Kaede* :

*Graze Counter* : du shmup et le thème. Puis je suis curieux du retour aussi.
*METAL GEAR SOLID V: GROUND ZEROES* : c'est une honte d'avoir ça dans son backlog alors qu'il est génial et court, allez hop au boulot. La mission principale et si tu aimes, les missions bonus à faire en plus, c'est pas bien long dans tous les cas.
*UNREAL II* : un peu de bourrinisme ne fait pas de mal, respect du thème + je l'avais franchement apprécié à l'époque
*Snakebird*: un peu de finesse dans ce monde de brutes.
*INSIDE*: parce que je suis méchant.

----------


## Kaede

Oups, *j'ai déjà fait Inside* (chez un pote), désolé !
RAS pour les autres.
Pourquoi méchant au fait, tu n'avais pas aimé Inside ? J'avais bien accroché, si c'était pas non autorisé, je le referais pour l'event  ::P: 
En passant, je croyais que tu dénigrais Graze Counter qui n'était qu'un honteux plagiat, comment oses-tu le recommander  ::trollface::   :;): 

J'ai pas mis à jour mes listes, mais tu peux également piocher dans les late reveal du Humble monthly de mars ou les early reveal d'avril :
Slipstream, Tower Unite, Late Shift, Paradigm, FIGHT N RAGE (yeah !), Absolver, Northgard, Mutant Year Zero.

edit 2 - pour Flad :
- Little Nightmares : testé et approuvé. Gameplay certainement pas révolutionnaire, mais efficace, et surtout une ambiance extra
- Castle In The Darkness. Pas joué mais j'ai eu de plutôt bons retours.
- Freedom Planet, parce que c'est un dérivé de Sonic absolument génial ! (et le 2 devrait sortir ... un jour)  ::love:: 
- https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...minal_Origins/
- https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...dian_of_Light/
Pas de jeux qui seraient pour moi des coups de coeur, je pense, mais le choix était assez limité (très peu de jeux avec un temps de jeu proche de 0, du coup difficile de dire si une partie était commencée. Dans le doute...).
Je m'attendais à un backlog à la Baalim, moi !
Bref, je valide ?

----------


## Galgu

> Hop ma liste pour *Galgu* :
> 
> *Broforce* : Des guns et des héros mythiques des années 80/90 pour tout latter.
> *Hotline Miami* : Un classique qui tabasse avec une BO qui tabasse
> *Life is Strange* : Un jeu narratif très bien écrit (sauf le dernier épisode )
> *Outlast* : Un petit jeu d'horreur pour se changer les idées.
> 
> Et pour le jeu qui ne se passe pas sur terre : *Prey*. Un chouïa long pour un event mais à faire absolument.


Salut, merci pour la liste! Du bon à venir. Par contre, j'ai déjà fini hotline miami via une autre plateforme, tu pourrais voir pour un remplacement ? merci  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ma liste pour *FrankyMikey!*
> 
> 3 "courts" et 2 plutôt longs, mais si tu as des réticences, dis le moi, je ferai changer.
> 
> *What remains of Edith Finch* (3h): désormais classique des walking simulators, mais une histoire prenante bien que déprimante.
> *Little Nightmares* (5-7h): Excellent jeu, ambiance pesante et stress assurés. Histoire creepy. Pas gai non plus mais perso j'ai adoré.
> *Transistor* (5-7h): la "suite" de Bastion. Je viens de le finir, il est magnifique. Plus beau et léché que Bastion à mon avis, gameplay plutôt novateur, histoire prenante et BO envoûtante (que je te recommande au passage).
> *Dishonored* (32h): Bon il fait clairement plus que 15h, mais à mon sens passer à côté de ce jeu est une erreur. Si tu atteins la moitié, on dira que c'est bien. Ce sera au moins l'excuse pour te plonger dedans... :-P Espérons que ça te plaise.
> *Brütal Legend* (22h): Ça se passe dans un espace dimensionnel différent, pour tenter de coller au thème... C'est drôle, fun à jouer, ça se prend pas la tête et si tu aimes le métal (un peu) tu seras comme un démon en enfer...
> ...


Merci.  ::): 

Toutefois (et c'est ma faute, je le sentais venir et j'ai pas fait ce qu'il fallait pour l'éviter), trois de ces jeux (les trois derniers) m'ont déjà été donnés dans le cadre d'events du backlog (dont deux la dernière fois), et je ne suis pas parvenu à les lancer. Je ne doute pas de la qualité de la sélection, mais ayant déjà passé un mois à regarder ces jeux me tendre les bras et me narguer quotidiennement sans franchir le pas, je redoute fortement que l'issue soit la même cette fois-ci.  ::cry::  Et ce serait dommage, surtout que les deux derniers sont aussi les plus "gros" de la sélection (et j'ai écrit sur mon profil que les jeux longs étaient possibles, donc clairement pas un manque de temps à investir, mais... j'ai besoin d'une sorte de déclic de motivation, et ça n'a déjà pas marché la fois d'avant).

J'ai vraiment horreur de faire mon chieur, surtout que tu as fait ça avec soin et que tu n'y es absolument pour rien. 
Si d'aventure tu repasses par ici (ainsi que madgic) et que tu es disposé à me changer les deux derniers (je pense pouvoir donner une chance à Transistor, pour lequel j'avais simplement manqué de temps) - *si et seulement si ça ne te dérange pas* - ce serait super sympa. Tu peux mettre du gros jeu à la place (ou pas), je réitère, la durée n'est pas un souci. 

Si tu n'as pas le temps (ou l'envie), aucun problème. Encore une fois, c'est moi qui aurais du faire attention. Merci dans tous les cas.



P.S. : dans le cas où tu accepterais de modifier ma sélection, évite également Layers of Fear (que j'ai déjà eu deux fois).  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

À moins que je soit devenue complètement folle, je pense que *doggy d* m'ait fait une liste de jeux qui sont pas les miens  :Sweat: 
Monsieur comme c'était possible de confondre cette Biscotte avec quelqu'un d'autre ! C'est scandaleux !

----------


## Flad

> Oups, *j'ai déjà fait Inside* (chez un pote), désolé !
> RAS pour les autres.
> Pourquoi méchant au fait, tu n'avais pas aimé Inside ? J'avais bien accroché, si c'était pas non autorisé, je le referais pour l'event 
> En passant, je croyais que tu dénigrais Graze Counter qui n'était qu'un honteux plagiat, comment oses-tu le recommander  
> 
> edit 2 - pour Flad :
> - https://store.steampowered.com/app/99300/Renegade_Ops/ c'est dans le thème : ça se passe dans les airs
> - https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...S_Into_Dreams/ pareil ?
> - https://store.steampowered.com/app/361420/ASTRONEER/ ça se passe sur d'autres planètes (ouais je suis pas très inspiré...)
> ...


T'as regardé mon BLAEO ? Ou juste ma liste steam ?
Sur BLAEO : 
Tous les "never played" sont éligibles, les heures de jeux sont : soit très lointaines et donc c'est comme si je repartais de 0, soit des heures de Idlemaster pour les cartes.
"Renegade ops" je l'ai classé en won't play (nights into dream aussi), on me l'avait donné lors d'un event précédent je crois et j'ai pas du tout mordu dedans.
Tu peux donc refaire un choix plus large si tu veux.

----------


## Kaede

J'avais regardé sur BLAEO mais du tout vu les "never played", bien vu ! J'ai édité mon post pour remplacer des jeux que j'avais pris un peu random (aux reviews...) par des jeux que j'ai fait et qui m'ont bien plu.

----------


## Flad

> J'avais regardé sur BLAEO mais du tout vu les "never played", bien vu ! J'ai édité mon post pour remplacer des jeux que j'avais pris un peu random (aux reviews...) par des jeux que j'ai fait et qui m'ont bien plu.


Cool merci  :;): 
Et désolé, en me relisant ma 1ère réponse peut paraître un peu sèche mais je l'ai faite entre le lavage des dents des ptis et la lecture de l'histoire  :Red:

----------


## Kaede

Non non absolument pas  :;): 
J'ai réédité mon post pour virer Nights, j'avais lu ton post trop vite (bouuh).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Cool merci 
> Et désolé, en me relisant ma 1ère réponse peut paraître un peu sèche mais je l'ai faite entre le lavage des dents des ptis et la lecture de l'histoire


Et nous tu nous lis pas une histoire ?  :Cell:

----------


## madgic

Ruvon j'ai choisi tes jeux  :;): 

- Ori and the Blind Forest 
- The Talos Principle 
- Gorogoa 
- Layers of Fear 
- Tales From the Borderlands 

Sinon j'ai supprimé les jeux que vous m'avez indiqué, vous avez plus qu'à les remplacer  :;): 

Et pour les jeux que l'on ne peut pas modifier, c'est pour éviter les abus. Mais laissé libre pendant les 48 premières heures ou un système de validation des jeux proposés, ça serait pas mal en effet.

----------


## NFafa

> Hello NFafa, c'est moi qui choisit pour toi !


Ca devrait le faire  :Cigare: 
*Full Throttle* : je l'avais commençé à l'époque de sa sortie, mais une sombre histoire de CD rayé m'avait empêché d'aller très loin, il est temps de réparer cela
*Lara Croft GO* : J'ai bien accroché à Hitman GO, je crois que c'est la même chose avec plus de cheveux et de glandes mammaires
*SUPERHOT* : Jamais vu tourner, mais je suis curieux de voir à quoi ça ressemble
*What Remains of Edith Finch* : A voir, je ne suis pas sur d'accrocher, mais c'est l'occasion de tester !
*A Story About My Uncle* : Ah ah ! Tu as eu le courage de zieuter le bas-fond de mon backlog, et rien que pour ça il faudra que je le lance !


Sinon je lance un appel à *Pipoop* ! Je n'ai pas trouvé de lien vers ton backlog. Ou est-il donc caché ?  ::huh::

----------


## parpaingue

> Oups, *j'ai déjà fait Inside* (chez un pote), désolé !
> RAS pour les autres.
> Pourquoi méchant au fait, tu n'avais pas aimé Inside ? J'avais bien accroché, si c'était pas non autorisé, je le referais pour l'event


Oui, j'ai pas (du tout) aimé Inside.
Du coup je te propose *Bientôt l'été* à la place en jeu arty prétentieux et chiant dans ta liste.




> En passant, je croyais que tu dénigrais Graze Counter qui n'était qu'un honteux plagiat, comment oses-tu le recommander


Ah ben un coup d’œil sur youtube me confirme les gros "emprunts" dirons nous d'assets (sprites et visiblement patterns aussi), du coup je suis curieux d'avoir ton avis sur le gameplay et un retour sur la sensation potentielle de "déjà joué" ou pas.

----------


## ajcrou

> Et nous tu nous lis pas une histoire ?


Oui, moi je veux une histoire pour m'endormir !!!!  :Mellow2: 

Désolé, un peu trop bu de cidre au repas ce soir.  :Sweat:

----------


## Kaede

Parfait, c'est pas de saison mais je "valide"  ::):

----------


## pipoop

> Ca devrait le faire 
> *Full Throttle* : je l'avais commençé à l'époque de sa sortie, mais une sombre histoire de CD rayé m'avait empêché d'aller très loin, il est temps de réparer cela
> *Lara Croft GO* : J'ai bien accroché à Hitman GO, je crois que c'est la même chose avec plus de cheveux et de glandes mammaires
> *SUPERHOT* : Jamais vu tourner, mais je suis curieux de voir à quoi ça ressemble
> *What Remains of Edith Finch* : A voir, je ne suis pas sur d'accrocher, mais c'est l'occasion de tester !
> *A Story About My Uncle* : Ah ah ! Tu as eu le courage de zieuter le bas-fond de mon backlog, et rien que pour ça il faudra que je le lance !
> 
> 
> Sinon je lance un appel à *Pipoop* ! Je n'ai pas trouvé de lien vers ton backlog. Ou est-il donc caché ?


J'ai pas de compte BLEAAURGHH ou un truc du genre
donc:
voila

enjoy!

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai pas de compte BLEAAURGHH ou un truc du genre
> donc:
> voila
> 
> enjoy!


Je crois que ton profil ne montre pas tes jeux à moins d'être ami avec toi.

----------


## pipoop

tout juste j'ai fait la modification par contre peut être que ça prendra du temps pour être pris en compte

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini mon premier jeu, *What Remains of Edith Finch
*
Très beau moment passé sur ce jeu, c'est mélancolique mais très poétique, bien écrit, raconté et mis en scène. Content de l'avoir fait ! C'est super joli en plus, je m'attendais pas à ça !

Je vais refaire les histoires pour les succès je crois.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Fini mon premier jeu, What Remains of Edith Finch
> 
> Très beau moment passé sur ce jeu, c'est mélancolique mais très poétique, bien écrit, raconté et mis en scène. Content de l'avoir fait ! C'est super joli en plus, je m'attendais pas à ça !
> 
> Je vais refaire les histoires pour les succès je crois.


Content que ça t'aie plu, je l'ai fini cette semaine-ci aussi.

Moi, j'attends toujours ma liste de jeux (*AttilaLeHein*, si tu passes dans le coin, pense à moi svp  ::):  ).

----------


## doggy d

> À moins que je soit devenue complètement folle, je pense que *doggy d* m'ait fait une liste de jeux qui sont pas les miens 
> Monsieur comme c'était possible de confondre cette Biscotte avec quelqu'un d'autre ! C'est scandaleux !


Toutes mes excuses !! Vraiment désolé!! Je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait mon coup mais effectivement j'ai du cliquer sur quelqu'un d'autre... Honte à moi... !

Je te propose :
- The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition
- Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice
- Half-Life 2
- Little Nightmares
- A Story About My Uncle 

Le problème est que je ne sais pas corriger l'erreur sur le site de l'event... Quelqu'un a un tuyau ??

----------


## jopopoe

@ Hyeud : merci pour le remplacement  ::): 

@ Chiff : Dead Space remplacé par Wolfenstein the New Order. Du bon FPS récent, bourrin et réussi  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Je te propose :
> - The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition


Stoppez tout, on tient le meilleur jeu au monde  :Bave:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Toutes mes excuses !! Vraiment désolé!! Je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait mon coup mais effectivement j'ai du cliquer sur quelqu'un d'autre... Honte à moi... !
> 
> Je te propose :
> - The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition
> - Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice
> - Half-Life 2
> - Little Nightmares
> - A Story About My Uncle 
> 
> Le problème est que je ne sais pas corriger l'erreur sur le site de l'event... Quelqu'un a un tuyau ??


C'est *madgicsysteme* qui va supprimer les jeux si on lui demande  :;): 

Pour les jeux ne t'inquiète pas, tout est pardonné. Mais désolée de te le dire, j'ai déjà joué à Hellblade  ::sad:: 
Et si ça te va je vais faire le premier Half-Life, parce que c'est plus logique vu que je l'ai jamais fait.

----------


## madgic

> Toutes mes excuses !! Vraiment désolé!! Je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait mon coup mais effectivement j'ai du cliquer sur quelqu'un d'autre... Honte à moi... !
> 
> Je te propose :
> - The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition
> - Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice
> - Half-Life 2
> - Little Nightmares
> - A Story About My Uncle 
> 
> Le problème est que je ne sais pas corriger l'erreur sur le site de l'event... Quelqu'un a un tuyau ??


Tu peux les mettre  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> Ruvon j'ai choisi tes jeux 
> 
> - Ori and the Blind Forest 
> - The Talos Principle 
> - Gorogoa 
> - Layers of Fear 
> - Tales From the Borderlands 
> 
> Sinon j'ai supprimé les jeux que vous m'avez indiqué, vous avez plus qu'à les remplacer 
> ...


De mon côté les jeux n'ont toujours pas été supprimé, dans la liste que j'ai faite à Supergounou, supprimer Sine Mora, Legend of grimrock et Witcher 3.
Oui effectivement permettre de le faire soit même, ça éviterai que tu te tapes tout à la main c'est chiant pour tout le monde et ça flood le sujet de forum.

----------


## Flugel

> Ma sélection de jeu pour Flugel : 
> 1- Day of the Tentacle Remaster
> 2- Abzû
> 3- Devil May Cry
> 4- Batman : Arkam Asylum GOTY Edition
> 5- Alien Breed 1
> 
> Ordre totalement anarchique, styles plus ou moins variés.
> Le 5ème est dans le thème.
> ...


Hoho le belle liste ! (uniquement des jeux que je regarde du coin de l’œil depuis trop longtemps, sa fait plaisir)

Du coup pour Hyeud :

AER: Memories of old
Fez
Steamworld: heist
Seasons after fall
FTL: Faster Than Light

Et en vous souhaitant un bon event !

----------


## Nono

Ami Rouxbarbe, en voyant tes jeux les plus joués, je suis parti sur le postulat que tu aimes les jeux solos dépaysants, avec une identité assez forte (Mad Max, Prey, Subnautica), mais aussi les jeux funs et pas prises de tête (Saint Row, Just Cause), et également ceux qui proposent une narration atypique (Oxenfree, Bastion).

J'ai donc essayé de trouver des jeux que je connais, que j'ai aimé, et qui se rapprochent si possible de ces trois aspects.
- Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour en voyant que tu n'avais pas touché à *Dishonored*. Peu importe la façon dont tu comptes y jouer, tu devrais y trouver tout ce que tu aimes.
- J'ai hésité un peu plus longtemps pour *The Darkness 2*, c'est un jeu juste correct, avec un gameplay punchy mais aussi un peu bancal. L'ambiance Comics et le côté complètement schizo du héros sont assez réussis. De la part de Digital Extremes, c'est un petit miracle.
- Pour changer un peu des FPS, je te mets *Transistor*. Tu as aimé Bastion; Transistor possède un système de narration équivalent, une difficulté "à la carte", une histoire chelou, et il est artistiquement magnifique (amha).
- Bon là, ça commençait à se gâter parce qu'on n'a pas tant de jeux que ça en commun. Comme tu es déjà bien chargé, que FEZ est assez prenant, et que je me méfie de la fraîcheur de Beyond Good and Evil, je te mets un bon petit jeu bien casual comme il faut : *Plants vs. Zombies*
- Tu as pas mal de titres de jeux qui évoque l'espace, mais comme je n'y connais absolument rien, je te colle un jeu qui n'a pas l'air chronophage : *Rochard*. Désolé si c'est pas top.

----------


## La Chouette

> ça flood le sujet de forum.


Si les gens
1)suivaient les règles
2)tenaient leur liste à jour
3)regardaient la bonne liste
Y aurait vachement moins de flood  ::trollface:: 


Sinon, j'ai commencé Sproggiwood, qui a l'air plutôt sympa, quoique j'ai peut que ça devienne répétitif avant la fin. Je vais essayer de rusher les niveaux au lieu de grinder les améliorations et les étoiles  ::unsure:: 
J'ai aussi (re)commencé Mushroom 11, et je crois me rappeler pourquoi j'ai arrêté après le niveau 2... vu comme j'ai galéré sur certains passages, je crains pour les niveaux suivants  ::mellow::

----------


## Chiff

> Salut, merci pour la liste! Du bon à venir. Par contre, j'ai déjà fini hotline miami via une autre plateforme, tu pourrais voir pour un remplacement ? merci


Yo !

Bah à la place, *Transistor*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> @ Hyeud : merci pour le remplacement 
> 
> @ Chiff : Dead Space remplacé par Wolfenstein the New Order. Du bon FPS récent, bourrin et réussi


Cool, merci !

----------


## Nono

Tigri, après le Battle Event, tu deviens mon fournisseur officiel de jeux du backlog. Et je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre !

Enslaved, c'est le jeu du backlog typique. Il n'a pas l'air assez solide pour qu'on se jette dessus, par contre on peut passer régulièrement devant en se disant "il faudrait quand même que j'essaie un de ces quatre".
Mirror's Edge: Catalyst, ce sera l'occasion de me faire mon opinion. Etant fan du premier, il faut bien que je mette son successeur à l'épreuve.
Human Ressource Machine, Tomorrow Corporation, ouiiiiiiiiii !

----------


## madgic

> Oui effectivement permettre de le faire soit même, ça éviterai que tu te tapes tout à la main c'est chiant pour tout le monde et ça flood le sujet de forum.


Après me taper tout à la main, ça consiste à cliquer sur deux boutons, ça va encore.

Et j'ai recruté un nouvel admin : frankymikey, notre miss national !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et j'ai recruté un nouvel admin : frankymikey, notre miss national !


 :Vibre: 

Il faut que vous arrêtez de lui donner autant de pouvoir, vous allez le regretter un jour  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyeud

> Hoho le belle liste ! (uniquement des jeux que je regarde du coin de l’œil depuis trop longtemps, sa fait plaisir)
> 
> Du coup pour Hyeud :
> 
> AER: Memories of old
> Fez
> Steamworld: heist
> Seasons after fall
> FTL: Faster Than Light
> ...


Je t'avoue, c'est une liste qui ne m'inspire pas du tout mais c'est le but de cet event ! Merci.

----------


## ajcrou

> Il faut que vous arrêtez de lui donner autant de pouvoir, vous allez le regretter un jour


Oui, c'est ainsi que commence toutes les pires dictatures...  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

> Tu peux les mettre


Merci. Voilà c'est fait

----------


## NFafa

Alors pour Pipoop, j'ai essayé de faire assez varié dans les genres. Tous sont des jeux que j'ai terminé et apprécié.

*Papers, Please*
*Door Kickers*
*Furi*
*Mirror's Edge*
Et pour le jeu du thème : 
*Space Run*

Door Kickers n'ayant pas vraiment de fin, on peut le considérer terminé lorsque les campagnes sont terminées. De mémoire c'est relativement court (20aine de cartes).

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Merci. Voilà c'est fait


Parfait, merci, j'aime bien les choix !  :;):

----------


## LoupGris

> Merci. 
> 
> Toutefois (et c'est ma faute, je le sentais venir et j'ai pas fait ce qu'il fallait pour l'éviter), trois de ces jeux (les trois derniers) m'ont déjà été donnés dans le cadre d'events du backlog (dont deux la dernière fois), et je ne suis pas parvenu à les lancer. Je ne doute pas de la qualité de la sélection, mais ayant déjà passé un mois à regarder ces jeux me tendre les bras et me narguer quotidiennement sans franchir le pas, je redoute fortement que l'issue soit la même cette fois-ci.  Et ce serait dommage, surtout que les deux derniers sont aussi les plus "gros" de la sélection (et j'ai écrit sur mon profil que les jeux longs étaient possibles, donc clairement pas un manque de temps à investir, mais... j'ai besoin d'une sorte de déclic de motivation, et ça n'a déjà pas marché la fois d'avant).
> 
> J'ai vraiment horreur de faire mon chieur, surtout que tu as fait ça avec soin et que tu n'y es absolument pour rien. 
> Si d'aventure tu repasses par ici (ainsi que madgic) et que tu es disposé à me changer les deux derniers (je pense pouvoir donner une chance à Transistor, pour lequel j'avais simplement manqué de temps) - *si et seulement si ça ne te dérange pas* - ce serait super sympa. Tu peux mettre du gros jeu à la place (ou pas), je réitère, la durée n'est pas un souci. 
> 
> Si tu n'as pas le temps (ou l'envie), aucun problème. Encore une fois, c'est moi qui aurais du faire attention. Merci dans tous les cas.
> 
> ...


Aucun souci...
C'est plus compliqué parce que y a plein de jeux de ton profil que je ne connais pas mais allons y.
JE te laisse *Transistor*, donne lui sa chance...
Je te propose *Just Cause 3*, vraiment fun, mais ça m'étonnerait que tu le finisse tellement il est long. Enfin peut-être la main story quand même...
Et enfin* Steamworld Heist*. Steampunk, robot, espace (tiens donc), et fun, aussi...
Bon jeu!

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci beaucoup.  ::): 





> Oui, c'est ainsi que commence toutes les pires dictatures...



J'ai été démocratiquement élue.

... tu sais qui d'autre est arrivé au pouvoir légalement ?  ::ninja::

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Eh ben *sebarnolds*, le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que j'avais l'embarras du choix vu la quantité de jeux que tu possèdes, ça n'a pas été facile de se décider !  ::ninja:: 
* *Betrayer* (6.5 heures) : un FPS/exploration avec quelques pointes d'"horreur" (gentillet, plus du stress à la RE 4 que de la méga-flippe à la Silent Hill) sympathique que j'ai finis il y a quelques années, avec une direction artistique originale (tout le jeu est en noir et blanc, seul le rouge apparait), je te conseille de le laisser tel quel (il y a une option pour mettre les couleurs, mais le jeu devient moche)
* *Killer Is Dead* (7 heures) : un des ovnis de Suda51 (cerveau malade derrière Killer7 ou encore No More Heroes), un beat'hem all dans des décors au cell shading très tranché (les ombres sont super accentuées) là aussi assez sympa avec un méchant qui a l'air tout droit échappé de la saison 2 de Jojo.  ::P: 
* *Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus* (14,5 heures) : là c'est la madeleine de Proust qui parle, un de mes premiers jeux sur PS1. D'après ta liste tu as déjà joué au premier, donc pas besoin de te présenter le jeu, si ce n'est que pour moi il est encore meilleur que le premier.
* *Spec Ops: The Line* (6 heures) : je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'y jouer (même s'il moisi dans mon backlog depuis des années) mais ça a été comparé à un Apocalypse Now dans le désert, donc c'est que ça doit pas être mal.
* *Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine* (8 heures) : un des rares bons jeux W40K !  ::o:  un autre beat'hem all où l'on incarne un Space Meuwines qui doit défoncer la tête de tout un tas d'aliens et d'hérétiques avec toute la panoplie de gros flingues estampillés GW (bolter, épée-tronçonneuse, marteau énergétique...), avec le petit twist de gameplay qui change tout : on ne peut récupérer de la vie qu'en faisant des exécutions sur ses ennemis, et ont est toujours vulnérable aux dégâts pendant lesdites exécutions, ce qui force à se la jouer un minimum fin.

Deux de ces jeux ne se déroulent pas sur Terre (et spoiler alert : deux des niveaux de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Killer Is Dead

 non plus) donc le thème est respecté.


Et enfin je tiens à dire merci à *Biscuitkzh* pour sa liste de jeux, Bastion a l'air d'être un choix récurrent des events, donc je vais surement commencer par celui-là; j'avais commencé une partie sur Dishonored il y a longtemps puis l'ai laissé de côté (je suis allée jusqu'à la mission où il faut 

Spoiler Alert! 


buter le Régent

), je recommencerais surement une partie du début vu que je suis complètement rouillé.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je t'avoue, c'est une liste qui ne m'inspire pas du tout mais c'est le but de cet event ! Merci.


Non mais FEZ, tu vas y jouer 30mn et tu ne pourras plus t'en passer.

----------


## pipoop

> Alors pour Pipoop, j'ai essayé de faire assez varié dans les genres. Tous sont des jeux que j'ai terminé et apprécié.
> 
> *Papers, Please*
> *Door Kickers*
> *Furi*
> *Mirror's Edge*
> Et pour le jeu du thème : 
> *Space Run*
> 
> Door Kickers n'ayant pas vraiment de fin, on peut le considérer terminé lorsque les campagnes sont terminées. De mémoire c'est relativement court (20aine de cartes).


Ok sauf pour mirror's edge qui plqnte chez moi si tu en avais un autre a proposer ca m'arrangerais.merci

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Non mais FEZ, tu vas y jouer 30mn et tu ne pourras plus t'en passer.


Ou alors, y jouer 30 min, et le jeter au fond de ton backlog pour ne plus jamais y toucher. Je sais pas pourquoi je bloque avec FEZ (c'est meme pas une question de difficulté) mais a chaque fois que je reessaye je trouve ca meh et je laisse à nouveau tomber. (Peut etre que mon subconscient associe ca a Phil Fish et au mepris que j'ai pour lui). 

@La Chouette: Désolée pour Mushroom 11. Perso j'avais trouvé ca pas stressant du tout donc je pensais pas que tu avais abandonné question de difficulté, mais maintenant ca me rappelle que Supergounou (je crois) avait eu l'air surpris que je le finisse :/ Je peux te le changer si tu veux. Pour Sproggiwood, j'y suis allée par petites sessions quand j'y avais joué et j'ai pas tout grindé pour avoir les 3 etoiles partout il me semble.

----------


## La Chouette

Ah mais non, pas de souci, je vais le finir. Quand je l'ai eu en bundle, je manquais sérieusement de temps pour jouer. Du coup, quand j'ai commencé à galérer sur certains passages du niveau 2, je me suis dit que c'était pas la peine d'insister et j'ai joué à autre chose à la place. J'en aurais pas voulu, je l'aurais mis dans les "won't play" avec des saloperies comme Chroma Squad  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ruvon j'ai choisi tes jeux 
> 
> - Ori and the Blind Forest 
> - The Talos Principle 
> - Gorogoa 
> - Layers of Fear 
> - Tales From the Borderlands


Merci  :;): 

Allez Cannes, c'est ton tour, et c'était pas évident :

*Chroma Squad* parce qu'il est très sympa (et que je crois que je te l'ai offert  ::ninja::  )
*Jotun: Valhalla Edition* parce que c'est encore un peu l'hiver malgré l'été indien de ces dernières semaines
*Mainlining* parce qu'un jeu avec une interface qui reproduit Windows XP en pixel-art ne peut pas être mauvais
*Shadow Warrior* pour te défouler après tes journées de taf ; rien ne détend plus que découper des démons en morceaux
*Magibot* parce que trouver un jeu qui ne se déroule pas sur Terre (et qui ne soit pas un MMO / FPS en ligne) dans ta liste de never played c'est chaud  ::ninja:: 

Have fun !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Merci Nono pour la juste analyse de mon profil de gamer et pour ta sélection  ::lol::  Je voudrais terminer le solo de Destiny 2 et Observer avant d'avancer dans l'event mais je m'engage à finir au moins un des jeux proposés !
Dishonored je me dis régulièrement que je dois le faire et j'adore l'OST de Rochard  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

> (Peut etre que mon subconscient associe ca a Phil Fish et au mepris que j'ai pour lui)


Oui je comprends, d'autant que le jeu aussi est ultra prétentieux (pour rester poli). Mais au delà de ça il restera longtemps dans mon top 20 ever.  ::wub:: 




> maintenant ca me rappelle que Supergounou (je crois) avait eu l'air surpris que je le finisse :/


Yep, je l'ai trouvé très vite super dur ce jeu.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et bien j'ai aussi terminé mon premier jeu, qui est aussi *What Remains of Edith Finch*

Je suis très content de l'avoir fait, car pour ma première expérience dans le champ du "walking simulator", celui-ci m'a semblé mettre en valeur le genre de la manière la plus avantageuse qui soit, avec une réalisation magnifique et une narration maîtrisée de bout en bout, au service d'une histoire qui suscite de plus en plus d'intérêt au fur et à mesure qu'elle se dévoile, tout en évitant longueurs et redites (le jeu se fait confortablement en une session, un peu moins de 3h pour ma part). Quoiqu'un peu réticent au départ, refroidi entre autres par les touches non configurables (je suis gaucher et je n'utilise jamais ZQSD), je me suis peu à peu laissé attendrir, jusqu'à même redouter à mi-parcours que l'aventure ne se termine trop vite.

J'ai donc honnêtement passé un moment agréable mais, hélas, sans pouvoir m'empêcher de ressentir une certaine frustration, quelque part entre l'ennui et le manque d'implication, devant ce type de non jeu. Même lorsque l'histoire est l'élément central du gameplay, je suis quand même friand d'un niveau d'interactivité un peu plus poussé (Life is Strange par exemple). Et comme il n'y a pas ici lieu de mettre en cause la qualité de la matière ou de son emballage, je pense simplement que je n'accroche pas au genre. Si vous n'avez pas de réserves de cet ordre, foncez tête baissée car Edith Finch est une réussite incontestable.


Petite preuve de fin (pas de succès car c'était sur l'Epic Store) : 


Spoiler Alert! 







Edit(h) : au fait, LoupGris, j'ai abusé de mes pouvoirs d'admin pour rectifier directement la sélection de jeux sur le site suite à ton 2ème message.  :;):

----------


## Tigri

> Tigri, après le Battle Event, tu deviens mon fournisseur officiel de jeux du backlog. Et je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre !
> 
> Enslaved, c'est le jeu du backlog typique. Il n'a pas l'air assez solide pour qu'on se jette dessus, par contre on peut passer régulièrement devant en se disant "il faudrait quand même que j'essaie un de ces quatre".
> Mirror's Edge: Catalyst, ce sera l'occasion de me faire mon opinion. Etant fan du premier, il faut bien que je mette son successeur à l'épreuve.
> Human Ressource Machine, Tomorrow Corporation, ouiiiiiiiiii !


Content que ça te plaise ! Je peux pas trop commenter car à part Mirror's Edge, j'ai pas joué aux autres... Je l'ai bien aimé ce Mirror's Edge 2, même si le semi open world est perturbant au début, mais on s'y fait.

----------


## Galgu

J'ai fini mon 1er jeu aujourd'hui : *Broforce*

Evaluation : Pas aimé

Preuve : https://steamcommunity.com/id/galgu/...0/achievements

Commentaire :

Ce jeu part d'une bonne idée, mais il n'y a personne qui savait faire un jeu vidéo derrière. que de problèmes de game design et de level design !

Au niveau expérience de jeu :
- Caméra complètement pétée en multijoueur (suit un joueur et les autres peuvent bien disparaitre et se faire tuer rien à faire)
- Lorsque tu spawn, tu as 60% de mourir dans les 5 secondes, pour diverses raisons, notamment que tes coéquipiers aient déclenché un explosif, créé un trou ou t'envoyer un ennemi direct dessus
- ça se veut un jeu nerveux mais le 1 hit game over est une règle complètement débile.
- La réussite d'un niveau va dépendre du bro sur lequel vous tombez. Si c'est un niveau compliqué avec beaucoup d'explosions, vous tombez sur un bro CàC c'est terminé. Même remarque pour les boss. Besoin de tirer de loin ? Pas de chance vous envoyez de la dynamite à moins de 5 m.

Au niveau level :
- combien de fois le niveau a été démoli et on était bloqué à pas pouvoir avancer, obliger de se suicider ?

Bref une très mauvaise expérience, aussi bien en solo qu'en multi. Dommage, car les trucs de bourrin c'est carrément ma came,et que je suis clairement dans le public cible. C'est juste extrêmement mal exécuté, ya rien qui va.

Je tire un trait sur ce jeu et passe au suivant. 

ça faisait longtemps qu'il était dans mon backlog, content de pouvoir le compter terminé  ::):

----------


## LoupGris

> Edit(h) : au fait, LoupGris, j'ai abusé de mes pouvoirs d'admin pour rectifier directement la sélection de jeux sur le site suite à ton 2ème message.


Ah mince j'avais oublié... L'heure tardive je crois...
Content que tu aies aimé Edith Finch. Sympa, mais comme toi, je trouve ces jeux manquants cruellement d'interactivité... Une fois de temps en temps c'est pas mal néanmoins.

----------


## Kaede

J'ai fini Bientôt l'Eté. Je crois ?
*Y a une fin à ce machin* ? J'ai récupéré 

Spoiler Alert! 


les 16 pièces + 1 flingue. Mais je sais pas trop quoi en faire. J'ai essayé la touche "2" pour sélectionner le flingue, ça fonctionne pas  ::ninja:: 



Probablement trop intellectuarty pour moi. Mon verdict : snooze/10.

Dans le genre art game j'ai une nette préférence pour des jeux comme Everything (pour son côté bizarre un peu absurde / loufoque, les citations d'Alan Watts, et l'OST), ou encore Passage (simple, court, compréhensible).
Pour info j'avais testé The Path, qui, je viens de voir, est du même dév', l'idée avait l'air cool mais en pratique ç'a fini par se traduire en un mélange de "je comprends pas bien ce que je dois faire" et "zzzZzzzZz", j'avais pourtant lutté.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Moi j'ai fini *A Story About my Uncle*.
Un petit jeu de plateforme qui parle d'un petit garçon un peu curieux et prêt à partir à l'aventure pour retrouver son oncle, perdu dans les cavernes.
Malheureusement l'histoire ne joue pas vraiment un rôle important, et le centre du jeu est plutôt la partie de _platforming_. Personnellement, j'ai eu du mal à l'apprécier. L'idée derrière n'est pas mal mais l'exécution... bof. Le contrôle aérien et la physique ne sont pas exceptionnels. Sauter, utiliser le grappin, et en général le mouvement dans le jeu devient très frustrants très rapidement. Et vu que ça constitue la plupart du jeu...
La musique et les graphismes ne sont pas remarquables non plus. 
C'est dommage. Le jeu avait l'air mignon et j'avais des attentes plus élevées. Peut être que c'est juste moi, vu que d'habitude je ne suis pas une joueuse de _platforming_ formidable.
En tout cas, *A Story About my Uncle* n'est pas mal pour ceux qui veulent tuer le temps en sautant et tournoyant dans les cavernes mystérieuses.

Petite preuve


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Supergounou

Bon ! Ça commence bien.

J'ai voulu jouer à Poöf que m'a proposé Maxtidus, le jeu crash après le premier écran. Les forums Steam sont formels, c'est un incident très fréquent. Les solutions proposées ne fonctionnent pas chez moi, j'ai les bons logiciels updated et je lance le tout en mode admin.

Du coup, je peux considérer que j'ai fini le jeu ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Non, mais c'est une raison tout à fait valable pour demander un changement.  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

Et moi...

...

Je n'ai toujours pas eu le temps de jouer, sauf 10 / 15 minutes à Soldats inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre avant de me retrouver bloqué par la première énigme du jeu. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Lorsqu'il faut aider (?) le soldat noire dans la gare.



 ::|:

----------


## Supergounou

> Non, mais c'est une raison tout à fait valable pour demander un changement.


Je crois que je ne vais pas en rajouter, déjà que je lui ai fait changer 3 jeux de ma liste !  :^_^:

----------


## Nehluxhes

Fini *Steamworld Dig*.

C'était très sympa.
On dirige un petit robot à vapeur dans un univers far-west et dans un style graphique 2D très mignon et le jeu va consister à récupérer du minerai ou des gemmes pour pouvoir améliorer nos capacités et pour bien sûr se remettre à creuser de plus en plus profondément.
L'histoire reste plutôt en retrait et c'est le gameplay simple mais addictif qui nous pousse à continuer, il vaut mieux éviter les affrontements avec les bestioles qui pullulent en les contournant ou en faisant tomber des rochers sur leur tête et le fait de ne pas pouvoir donner de coup de pioche en sautant (sauf à poser des échelles mais elles sont en nombre limité) nous pousse à réfléchir un minimum pour atteindre les précieux filons et assouvir notre fièvre de l'or.
Le jeu étant assez court il n'a pas non plus le temps de devenir répétitif.
Je dois quand même avouer que le jeu partait gagnant puisque j'ai toujours aimé le trip de la descente dans les profondeurs (Arx Fatalis, Diablo, Subnautica...) et la sauce a ici encore pris puisque je n'ai pas vu passer les heures à chercher le moindre filon à récolter afin d'améliorer ma pioche pour creuser encore plus vite, plus fort et toujours plus profond!

Mes succès Steam pour preuve.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai lancé Plants VS Zombies.

C'est quoi ce jeu où on peut pas régler la résolution  :Facepalm:

----------


## Galgu

Franky ou Madgic, pouvez-vous changer mon "hotline miami" par "Transistor" comme suggéré par Chiff svp ?

----------


## madgic

> Franky ou Madgic, pouvez-vous changer mon "hotline miami" par "Transistor" comme suggéré par Chiff svp ?


C'est fait  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

> J'ai lancé Plants VS Zombies.
> 
> C'est quoi ce jeu où on peut pas régler la résolution


Un jeu pour le KLJV ?

 ::siffle::

----------


## maxtidus10

> Bon ! Ça commence bien.
> 
> J'ai voulu jouer à Poöf que m'a proposé Maxtidus, le jeu crash après le premier écran. Les forums Steam sont formels, c'est un incident très fréquent. Les solutions proposées ne fonctionnent pas chez moi, j'ai les bons logiciels updated et je lance le tout en mode admin.
> 
> Du coup, je peux considérer que j'ai fini le jeu ?


A merde je n'avais jamais eu de soucis... Dommage j'avais bien aimé ce petit jeu ou la fièvre du flow avait fini vraiment par hyper bien marcher sur moi... Et puis... c'est français^^ Bon désolé pour toi je dirais que tu vas devoir en finir d'autres^^

Je vais réfléchir pour un autre^^

EDIT : Voilà j'ai trouvé le remplaçant dans le style jeu d'arcade :
- *Pac-Man Championship Edition DX* (4h) : J'ai passé pas mal de temps sur ce jeu qui est pour moi la quintescence de ce que l'on peut faire de mieux avec la formule pac man, un bon flow fini par s'installer quand la vitesse atteint des sommets^^

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais il est trop bien ce PacMan  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> A merde je n'avais jamais eu de soucis... Dommage j'avais bien aimé ce petit jeu ou la fièvre du flow avait fini vraiment par hyper bien marcher sur moi... Et puis... c'est français^^ Bon désolé pour toi je dirais que tu vas devoir en finir d'autres^^
> 
> Je vais réfléchir pour un autre^^
> 
> EDIT : Voilà j'ai trouvé le remplaçant dans le style jeu d'arcade :
> - *Pac-Man Championship Edition DX* (4h) : J'ai passé pas mal de temps sur ce jeu qui est pour moi la quintescence de ce que l'on peut faire de mieux avec la formule pac man, un bon flow fini par s'installer quand la vitesse atteint des sommets^^


Ouais il avait l'air bien ce petit Poof, je suis un peu deg. Du coup, Pacman, c'est parti! Merci pour la patience.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> A merde je n'avais jamais eu de soucis... Dommage j'avais bien aimé ce petit jeu ou la fièvre du flow avait fini vraiment par hyper bien marcher sur moi... Et puis... c'est français^^ Bon désolé pour toi je dirais que tu vas devoir en finir d'autres^^
> 
> Je vais réfléchir pour un autre^^
> 
> EDIT : Voilà j'ai trouvé le remplaçant dans le style jeu d'arcade :
> - *Pac-Man Championship Edition DX* (4h) : J'ai passé pas mal de temps sur ce jeu qui est pour moi la quintescence de ce que l'on peut faire de mieux avec la formule pac man, un bon flow fini par s'installer quand la vitesse atteint des sommets^^


C'est modifié sur le site.  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

Merci et bon jeu à tous, en ce moment je joue à trop de jeux en même temps je n'ai pas encore commencé l'event, mais j'ai installé les 36Go de bioshock infinit donc on va faire en sorte que ce ne soit pas pour rien^^

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai lancé Plants VS Zombies.
> 
> C'est quoi ce jeu où on peut pas régler la résolution


J'avais le même problème. Je pense que finalement j'avais décidé de jouer avec des proportions de merde au lieu d'avoir le jeu tout petit au milieu de l'écran.
C'est dommage parce que c'est un jeu aussi simple qu'amusant.

----------


## Kaede

? On peut pas régler le scaling GPU pour agrandir l'image tout en préservant l'aspect ratio, de nos jours ?  ::huh::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Un jeu pour le KLJV ?


Ah merde Nono c'est un de tes multis pour te venger ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Fini *Layers of Fear*.



En deux mots : c'est très travaillé graphiquement, le sound design est pas mal non plus et l'ambiance du début est très prometteuse.

Et puis on se rend compte que le gameplay sera très limité, c'est un walking simulator. Alors pourquoi pas, mais au bout d'un moment, les mêmes ficelles sont utilisées en boucle, on perd l'efficacité de la surprise. C'est dommage de ne pas avoir su renouveler l'intérêt, parce qu'il y a des lieux et des effets qui fonctionnent pas mal du tout, mais globalement à la moitié du jeu j'avais envie que ça se termine. 

Il y a un côté "Bienvenue à JumpScareLand" qui lasse très vite, et là aussi c'est dommage parce que certaines peintures sont bien plus flippantes que ces effets faciles et bien trop fréquents.

L'histoire est assez prévisible même si j'ai vu pire, et s'il n'y avait pas des milliards de placards et tiroirs à ouvrir, ça rendrait le tout plus digeste. J'ai eu une fin mais je n'irais pas en chercher d'autres, j'ai loupé des dizaines de trucs à collecter mais c'est aussi parce qu'au bout d'un moment, j'avais la flemme de fouiller partout et j'ai rushé la fin.

Sinon en vrac il n'est pas du tout difficile vu qu'on ne peut pas "mourir" et que les puzzles sont simplissimes, la traduction Fr des textes est très bonne et si comme moi vous avez peur des trucs qui font peur, Layers of Fear est finalement plus "dérangeant" que flippant. Une partie de la flippe de ma partie venait du bruit de l'atelier de ma copine qui venait parfois se superposer au son du jeu et me donnait l'impression que ça grattait ou que ça bougeait alors qu'en fait non. Quand je m'en suis rendu compte, j'ai fermé la porte et ça a tout de suite été plus relax.

Bref, j'ai bien aimé quand même mais heureusement que ça n'a duré que 3h, je n'aurais pas tenu beaucoup plus vu comment ça tourne en rond.

----------


## pipoop

On pourrait remplacer mirror'edge qui plante chez moi?
Merki

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini *Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna)*

Preuve: https://steamcommunity.com/id/julleb.../achievements/

Verdict: Bof

Alors autant j'ai aimé l'ambiance et le thème, et notamment les vidéos sur la culture inuit, autant j'ai détesté le gameplay, j'ai jamais autant ragé sur un jeu, pourtant bien court (3,5h) ! 
Sans l'event je l'aurais jeté au bout d'une heure. Entre les phases de saut imprécis où on sait jamais si le perso va prendre de l'élan ou pas (couplé au blizzard qui peut freiner ou accélérer), les phases de course-poursuite où il faut réussir à lancer les bolas correctement (qui a eu l'idée de ce mode de contrôle à la manette ?  :Cell: ), les phases "d'infiltration" où il faut éviter les monstres verts mais où le second perso se fait piéger pendant qu'on dirige le 1er, j'ai cru que j'allais jeter mon pad par la fenêtre.

Bref content de l'avoir fini, et non je ferai pas le DLC, ça m'a suffit.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On pourrait remplacer mirror'edge qui plante chez moi?
> Merki


Je l'ai retiré, ton binôme (NFafa) peut mettre autre chose à la place.

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *What remains of Edith Finch*

La preuve:


Spoiler Alert! 






Eh bien c'était bien plombant  :tired:  Alors oui c'est un bon jeu hein, la narration induite par notre parcours dans la maison de famille est excellemment réalisée, certaines séquence de flashback sont bluffantes 

Spoiler Alert! 


(je pense aux hallucinations de Molly, ou la schizophrenie de Lewis notamment)

, mais pour pas mal de raisons assez perso ça a été assez éprouvant à traverser. Pour le coup, la faible durée de vie m'est apparu comme une belle qualité.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> refroidi entre autres par les touches non configurables (je suis gaucher et je n'utilise jamais ZQSD)


Je suis gaucher, j'utilise ZQSD, et ça m'a un peu gonflé de devoir passer mon clavier en qwerty pour jouer correctement.

----------


## Nehluxhes

2ème jeu terminé avec *Jotun*

J'ai moyennement aimé...

On alterne les moments d'exploration plutôt contemplatif dans des décors immenses assez jolis il faut l'avouer mais je me suis un peu ennuyé... et des combats contre des boss, 5 pour 5h de jeu ils représentent donc une grosse partie du jeu.
Les boss en eux-mêmes sont intéressants puisqu'ils ont des patterns assez variés et offrent un challenge équilibré, vous ne devriez pas les avoir du premier coup mais pas besoin non plus de rager à la 10ème tentative.
Le problème vu qu'ils sont aussi présent c'est qu'ils ne font plus vraiment office de point culminant d'une longue aventure... et quitte à miser autant sur ces combats j'aurai préféré me passer de la partie exploration que je trouve ici assez pauvre, surtout quand il y a des gimmicks plus ennuyants qu'autre chose (par exemple se protéger toutes les 10 secondes d'un blizzard...)
Le jeu plaira sans doute beaucoup plus à ceux qui aiment la mythologie viking puisque la partie exploration en profite pour nous asséner plein de nom bizarres que je n'ai pas retenu si ce n'est Ratatosk, l'écureuil messager  ::ninja:: 

Mes succès Steam

----------


## sebarnolds

> Eh ben *sebarnolds*, le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que j'avais l'embarras du choix vu la quantité de jeux que tu possèdes, ça n'a pas été facile de se décider ! 
> * *Betrayer* (6.5 heures) : un FPS/exploration avec quelques pointes d'"horreur" (gentillet, plus du stress à la RE 4 que de la méga-flippe à la Silent Hill) sympathique que j'ai finis il y a quelques années, avec une direction artistique originale (tout le jeu est en noir et blanc, seul le rouge apparait), je te conseille de le laisser tel quel (il y a une option pour mettre les couleurs, mais le jeu devient moche)
> * *Killer Is Dead* (7 heures) : un des ovnis de Suda51 (cerveau malade derrière Killer7 ou encore No More Heroes), un beat'hem all dans des décors au cell shading très tranché (les ombres sont super accentuées) là aussi assez sympa avec un méchant qui a l'air tout droit échappé de la saison 2 de Jojo. 
> * *Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus* (14,5 heures) : là c'est la madeleine de Proust qui parle, un de mes premiers jeux sur PS1. D'après ta liste tu as déjà joué au premier, donc pas besoin de te présenter le jeu, si ce n'est que pour moi il est encore meilleur que le premier.
> * *Spec Ops: The Line* (6 heures) : je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'y jouer (même s'il moisi dans mon backlog depuis des années) mais ça a été comparé à un Apocalypse Now dans le désert, donc c'est que ça doit pas être mal.
> * *Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine* (8 heures) : un des rares bons jeux W40K !  un autre beat'hem all où l'on incarne un Space Meuwines qui doit défoncer la tête de tout un tas d'aliens et d'hérétiques avec toute la panoplie de gros flingues estampillés GW (bolter, épée-tronçonneuse, marteau énergétique...), avec le petit twist de gameplay qui change tout : on ne peut récupérer de la vie qu'en faisant des exécutions sur ses ennemis, et ont est toujours vulnérable aux dégâts pendant lesdites exécutions, ce qui force à se la jouer un minimum fin.


Merci pour la sélection ! Je vais sans doute commencer par Betrayer vu que c'est celui qui me botte le moins. Ensuite, je dirais Killer is Dead, Spec Ops et Space Marine. Vu qu'Oddworld est plus long, je préfère le laisser pour la fin (autrement dit, aucune chance que j'y joue en mars), mais c'est l'occasion d'y jouer vu que j'avais adoré le premier.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'ai fini *Forgotton Anne*... Comment dire... CA DECHIRE. Visuellement, deja, ca donne l'impression de regarder un film du Studio Ghibli, meme pendant les phases ou l'on controle le perso. Et non seulement c'est beau, mais en plus l'histoire est interessante et originale. Bref j'ai beaucoup aimé  ::wub:: 

Preuve: https://steamcommunity.com/id/EvilBl...0/achievements

----------


## sebarnolds

Le timing est bon, je viens de finir Unavowed. Je vais donc pouvoir attaquer mon premier jeu de l'event, Betrayer.

----------


## Nono

> ? On peut pas régler le scaling GPU pour agrandir l'image tout en préservant l'aspect ratio, de nos jours ?


Dans les drivers Radeon, ça s'appelle "Mise à l'échelle du GPU". Sur nVidia, il doit y avoir la même chose.

----------


## Cannes

Merci beaucoup (en retard désolé) Ruvon pour la liste  ::lol::

----------


## Hyeud

> J'ai fini *Forgotton Anne*... Comment dire... CA DECHIRE. Visuellement, deja, ca donne l'impression de regarder un film du Studio Ghibli, meme pendant les phases ou l'on controle le perso. Et non seulement c'est beau, mais en plus l'histoire est interessante et originale. Bref j'ai beaucoup aimé 
> 
> Preuve: https://steamcommunity.com/id/EvilBl...0/achievements


J'ai fait un guide pour trouver tous les mémos, mais 31 succès sur 33 en un seul run, je dis bravo !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai fait un guide pour trouver tous les mémos, mais 31 succès sur 33 en un seul run, je dis bravo !


Je viens justement de choper le dernier memo, il ne me manque qu'un succes 

Spoiler Alert! 


celui de l'interrogation

 mais je vais m'en occuper tout à l'heure. En fait, j'avais plutot 26 ou 27 succes à la fin de mon run, mais j'ai vu que ceux qui me manquaient étaient faciles à chopper apres coup, du coup j'ai été les unlocker apres avoir fini le jeu  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

Pacifiste est le plus chaud à chopper, et effectivement n'est pas compatible avec celui qui te manque, c'est l'affaire de quelques minutes pour l'avoir.

----------


## pipoop

bon fin de paper please
https://steamcommunity.com/id/pipoop...b=achievements

c’était....long sur la fin
mais sinon c’était trop bien

je vais attaquer door kickers (et j'attends toujours mon dernier jeu pour la liste BTW)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> bon fin de paper please


Glory to Arstotzka!! o7

Si tu ne l'as pas vu, je te conseille le court metrage: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFHHGETsxkE

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai fini *This War of Mine*.
Un jeu de stratégie/survie, où on fait partie d'un groupe de civils qui tentent de survivre dans une ville assiégée, et on essaye de rester vivants en cherchant la nourriture, les médicaments, etc.
Ça a été... dur. Et je ne veux pas dire que c'était si ennuyeux que j'ai fait des gros efforts pour y jouer. Au contraire, je l'ai beaucoup aimé. Mais ça m'a pris 2 essais pour le finir *vraiment* (_alias pour ne pas faire mourir tous avant le dixième jour_).
La première fois a été une partie de découverte totale, du coup j'avais aucune idée de ce qu'il fallait faire, ou pas faire, etc. Et bon, j'ai commis des erreurs fatales.


Spoiler Alert! 







La deuxième (et dernière) fois, j'étais prête, et j'avais commencé très bien. Puis, j'ai laissé quelqu'un mourir à cause de mes décisions bêtes. Et puis quelqu'un d'autre, et un autre. J'ai passé les dernières jours avec un seul _survivor_, sans pouvoir sortir pour chercher des choses à manger, pour me soigner, etc. Je pouvais rien faire. J'ai utilisé mes dernières ressources pour négocier avec le mec qui passait chez moi tous les trois jours, pour obtenir un petit peu de nourriture.
Et je ne sais pas comment, ça a marché. C'était scandaleux. Je ne méritais pas la victoire. Mais voilà, le jeu est fini.
J'ai passé un très bon moment avec *This War of Mine*. Le style utilisé pour les graphismes est très joli, et les mécaniques du jeu sont très bien faites, même s'il faut un peu de temps et patience pour trouver la stratégie appropriée pour réussir à survivre.
Au niveau sentimental, le jeu fait vraiment réfléchir sur les conditions misères et indescriptibles auxquelles les gents font face pendant la guerre.
Pas certaine que je ferai une autre partie bientôt, vu mes difficultés, mais je suis sûre que je jouerai encore dans le futur !

Petite preuve :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## maxtidus10

Je viens de commencer Bioshock Infinit enfin^^ Et je dois dire être un peu étonné par le système de sauvegarde. J'ai à plusieurs moment cherché une sauvegarde rapide, mais en fait ils l'ont enlevé. je peux comprendre, ce type de sauvegarde tue un peu la difficulté, mais avec le système de vita-chambre... Ca la tue encore plus, mais bon on va voir le jeu à l'air assez sympa au niveau de ces gunfights/tonic, et lambiance à l'air sympatoche, même si c'est pas rapture^^

----------


## Galgu

> C'est fait


Merci mais je vois toujours Hotline miami ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il a du l'enlever à quelqu'un d'autre.  ::XD:: 

Edit : du coup, c'est fait. Par contre, je laisse à madgic le soin de retrouver qui a perdu le sien.  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

> Je viens de commencer Bioshock Infinit enfin^^ Et je dois dire être un peu étonné par le système de sauvegarde. J'ai à plusieurs moment cherché une sauvegarde rapide, mais en fait ils l'ont enlevé. je peux comprendre, ce type de sauvegarde tue un peu la difficulté, mais avec le système de vita-chambre... Ca la tue encore plus, mais bon on va voir le jeu à l'air assez sympa au niveau de ces gunfights/tonic, et lambiance à l'air sympatoche, même si c'est pas rapture^^


Ben à cause de ça j'ai arrêté de jouer. J'avais adoré les 2 premiers mais le manque de sauvegarde c'est pas possible.

----------


## madgic

> Il a du l'enlever à quelqu'un d'autre. 
> 
> Edit : du coup, c'est fait. Par contre, je laisse à madgic le soin de retrouver qui a perdu le sien.


Et toi tu fais le travail qu'à moitié il a dit de le remplacer par Transistor  :Cell: 

Bon par contre après enquête je pense que rien n'a été perdu mais si vous avez vu un de vos jeux changé par magie, faîtes moi signe  :;):

----------


## Flad

Cet amateurisme  :Facepalm:

----------


## NFafa

> On pourrait remplacer mirror'edge qui plante chez moi?
> Merki


Ca vient, ça vient, mon bon monsieur. Le week-end a été bien chargé avec 30 personnes à la maison, on peut maintenant se remettre aux choses sérieuses  ::lol:: 
Alors je proposerais bien un Subnautica (magnifique) mais il dépasse le temps limite des 15h. Si cela pose problème on peut aller voir du côté de Life is Strange.

De mon côté j'entame Lara Croft GO. Pas dépaysé après Hitman GO, mais j'avoue être plus fan des mécaniques de Lara pour l'instant, tant mieux !

----------


## madgic

> Cet amateurisme


L'expertise CPC  :Cigare:

----------


## pipoop

> Ca vient, ça vient, mon bon monsieur. Le week-end a été bien chargé avec 30 personnes à la maison, on peut maintenant se remettre aux choses sérieuses 
> Alors je proposerais bien un Subnautica (magnifique) mais il dépasse le temps limite des 15h. Si cela pose problème on peut aller voir du côté de Life is Strange.
> 
> De mon côté j'entame Lara Croft GO. Pas dépaysé après Hitman GO, mais j'avoue être plus fan des mécaniques de Lara pour l'instant, tant mieux !


J'ai pas life is strange (juste l’épisode 1 qui était gratos) et subnautica....non j'y joues avec mon fils sur les genoux

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Journée pleine pour moi, ce soir j'ai fini *Little Nightmares* aussi  ::ninja::  #nolife #nerd
C'est un petit jeu d'aventure plutôt bizarre. Sans trop explications on prend tout de suite le contrôle de notre personnage, _Six_, et on part à la découverte de cet endroit, _The Maw_, en réalisant très rapidement qu'il est très loin d'être un lieu accueillant.
Les mécaniques du jeu sont simples : quelque puzzle peu exigeant et des séquences où il faut échapper aux méchants. 
L'atmosphère est réalisée à merveille. Les graphismes, avec leur couleurs et leur design, sont assez particuliers. Les effets sonores et la musique sont très inquiétants. Les personnages sont macabres et dignes des pires cauchemars. Tout est crée pour donner au jeu un aspect sombre et malsain. Et c'est vraiment bien réussi, sans doute.
J'ai pas vraiment compris l'histoire, dans ce jeu. Même après avoir fait plusieurs recherches. Et ça me laisse un peu déçue. J'ai une vraie passion pour l'horreur et je déteste quand les mystères ne sont pas suffisamment expliqués.
Toutefois, j'ai passé un très bon moment avec *Little Nighmares* et j'ai eu ma dose de frayeurs.

Petite preuve (peut être mini-spoiler) :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## La Chouette

Fini *Sproggiwood*.

Petit rogue-vachement-lite sympathique. Plusieurs niveaux, avec des ennemis se répétant cependant beaucoup (tonnes de variations de slimes et d'araignées) et certains étant très gonflants (comme ces champis qui créent des portails d'invocation et ce, même en dehors de l'écran, ce qui vomit sur le joueur des torrents de monstres qui le téléportent à chaque attaque et l'empêche de tuer le maudit champi invocateur), plusieurs classes, se différenciant par les pouvoirs qu'elles récupèrent (et améliorent) au fil des montées de niveau (même si certaines sont bien plus pétées que d'autres, comme le fermier de départ qui obtient une capacité de soin au niveau 5 ou le mage qui peut invoquer des yétis et rester bien au chaud planqué derrière eux), différents équipements (dont certains bien meilleurs que d'autres) que vous pouvez récupérer au hasard de vos explorations ou débloquer au village pour commencer avec, ainsi qu'une histoire sympathi... comment ça, un génocide ?

Bref, j'y reviendrai probablement pas pour le 100%, parce que c'est très répétitif et on se retrouve parfois piégé par l'aléatoire (comme cette fois où j'ai spawné au milieu de 3 gros slimes blancs, qui prennent deux coups à mourir et à leur mort spawnent des petits slimes blancs qui font des dégâts de zone et gèlent ceux qui se les prennent à leur mort, je me suis fait pourrir d'entrée de jeu), mais c'était pas mauvais. Autre bémol cependant, les contrôles qui montrent bien qu'il s'agissait à la base d'un jeu mobile et sont donc souvent malpratiques.

6/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## doggy d

> Journée pleine pour moi, ce soir j'ai fini *Little Nightmares* aussi  #nolife #nerd


Waouw... déjà 3 jeux ! Je suis admiratif et envieux... Moi j'ai à peine commencé "*Blackwell - Unbound*" (que je trouve excellent pour le moment).

Pour "*A Story about my Uncle*" : j'ai eu exactement la même sensation que toi une fois fini, un jeu sympathique mais pas outre mesure, avec une pointe de déception vu comme notre CPC adoré me l'avait vendu. Plusieurs mois après, finalement j'en garde un souvenir un peu rehaussé en me remémorant les sensations de voltige et les environnements aériens réussis au niveau DA.

Content que "*This War of Mine*" et "*Little Nightmares*" t'aient plu.  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Waouw... déjà 3 jeux ! Je suis admiratif et envieux... Moi j'ai à peine commencé "*Blackwell - Unbound*" (que je trouve excellent pour le moment).
> 
> Pour "*A Story about my Uncle*" : j'ai eu exactement la même sensation que toi une fois fini, un jeu sympathique mais pas outre mesure, avec une pointe de déception vu comme notre CPC adoré me l'avait vendu. Plusieurs mois après, finalement j'en garde un souvenir un peu rehaussé en me remémorant les sensations de voltige et les environnements aériens réussis au niveau DA.
> 
> Content que "*This War of Mine*" et "*Little Nightmares*" t'aient plu.


Ouais je prends cet event très sérieusement, peut être même un peu trop  ::P: 
Mais oui, je n'ai détesté aucun des jeux que tu m'as proposé, heh. Un très bon event pour le moment, et j'ai hâte de lancer *The Secret of Monkey Island*, un des premiers jeux de mon enfance qu'à l'époque je n'ai pas pu finir  :Mellow2:

----------


## Orkestra

*Mu Cartographer* terminé :

On commence sans tutorial par une interface relativement austère, pleine de boutons sur lesquels on appuie et de potars que l'on tourne. On se rend bien compte que ça provoque des trucs à l'écran (ou pas, suivant les boutons) mais il faut bien dire qu'on a tout de même un peu de mal à comprendre ce qu'on peut bien être en train de foutre.
Et puis on découvre un ou deux trucs, on commence par avoir une petite idée de ce à quoi servent tous ces boutons, et on se laisse emporter par les animations psychédéliques sous nos yeux et la musique d'ambiance : ça fait une demi-heure qu'on a lancé le jeu et on est à fond ! Une heure et demie plus tard, Mu n'a presque plus de secrets pour nous, ceux qui restent, on sait où les chercher. La dernière demi-heure est un peu longuette du coup : passé la surprise de la découverte, le jeu ne propose pas non plus un gameplay incroyable.

Reste que pour ceux qui se sentiraient l'âme aventurière, prêt à tester des jeux un peu OVNI sur les bords, une expérience de méditation (on se laisse clairement porter par le jeu) assez singulière, _Mu Cartographer_ est tout a fait recommandable.


Pour la preuve de fin, il va falloir me croire sur parole parce qu'il n'y a pas de générique...
Mais les points noirs dans chacun des cercles sur la croix (tout en haut à droite de l'écran) indiquent que j'ai trouvé tout ce qu'il y avait à trouver...





Merci à Kulfy pour ce choix, ça fait clairement partie des jeux de mon backlog pour lesquels j'ai besoin qu'on me pousse un peu avant de les lancer. Je ne regrette pas de l'avoir fait !  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, je me demande si je ne vais pas laisser de côté Killer is Dead. Un peu trop barré / n'importe quoi pour moi. J'y reviendrai peut-être plus tard... ou pas  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

Moi j'ai à peine eu le temps de faire 1h30 d'*Axiom Verge* mais ça m'a beaucoup branché ! Pas trop le temps de jouer en ce moment mais je m'y remets dès que je peux parce que j'ai très envie d'avancer.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'ai fini *Milkmaid of the Milkyway*, qui était court, certes, mais tres sympa. C'est du P&C pixellisé tres mignon, et pas trop prise de tete. 

https://steamcommunity.com/id/EvilBl...s/appid/544970

----------


## Supergounou

> *Milkmaid of the Milkyway*


 :Emo:

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Moi, je me demande si je ne vais pas laisser de côté Killer is Dead. Un peu trop barré / n'importe quoi pour moi. J'y reviendrai peut-être plus tard... ou pas


Si c'est le mini-jeux creepy qui te bloque (et je te comprend), saches qu'il suffit de le faire que 2-3 fois (pour débloquer les armes supplémentaires du bras, surtout le gros canon qui défonce tout une fois upgradé) et ne plus jamais t'en approcher.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> 




Spoiler Alert! 


J'avoue, j'ai eu un gros moment emo sur la fin, tu peux deviner à quel moment

----------


## NFafa

> J'ai pas life is strange (juste l’épisode 1 qui était gratos) et subnautica....non j'y joues avec mon fils sur les genoux


Et bien on arrive en fin de liste des jeux que je connais, alors je vais ajouter A Story About My Uncle que je ne connais pas encore mais que je devrais connaître à la fin de cet event !

----------


## Supergounou

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> J'avoue, j'ai eu un gros moment emo sur la fin, tu peux deviner à quel moment




Spoiler Alert! 


Oui  :Emo: 



Ce jeu, c'est la montagne russe des émotions.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Oui 
> 
> 
> 
> Ce jeu, c'est la montagne russe des émotions.


oui  :Emo:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Si c'est le mini-jeux creepy qui te bloque (et je te comprend), saches qu'il suffit de le faire que 2-3 fois (pour débloquer les armes supplémentaires du bras, surtout le gros canon qui défonce tout une fois upgradé) et ne plus jamais t'en approcher.


Oui, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, mais le reste aussi et je capte pas grand chose à l'histoire.

Par contre, un peu moins d'une heure sur Spec Ops The Line et j'accroche déjà beaucoup plus. Je vais le continuer et je verrai plus tard si je reviens sur Killer is Dead.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Oui, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, mais le reste aussi et je capte pas grand chose à l'histoire.
> 
> Par contre, un peu moins d'une heure sur Spec Ops The Line et j'accroche déjà beaucoup plus. Je vais le continuer et je verrai plus tard si je reviens sur Killer is Dead.


*Killer is Dead*... brrr, horribles souvenirs. Je l'ai fait pour le dernière event. C'est juste un gros WTF avec du fan service.

*Spec Ops The Line* par contre n'est pas mal du tout !

----------


## NFafa

Terminé pour *Lara Croft GO*. => Succès

 Un petit puzzle-game au design sympathique. On bloque rarement sur les énigmes, le jeu apporte régulièrement de nouvelles mécaniques de gameplay, et on avance assez rapidement dans les niveaux. Je trouve le rythme vraiment bon, et le nombre de niveaux comme il faut pour ne pas se lasser. J'avais peur de tomber sur un vrai clone de Hitman Go. On y retrouve quelques comportements identiques mais au final ce n'est pas vraiment l'impression qu'il m'a laissé. 
Résultat : J'ai bien aimé  ::lol::

----------


## doggy d

Fini "*Blackwell Unbound*", très chouette point'n click:
- histoire sympa, et courte, ce qui est un argument pour moi actuellement... (4h en prenant mon temps);
- personnages bien développés avec un bon doublage anglais;
- des énigmes qui s'enchaînent bien (pour moi qui suis souvent bloqué dans ce genre de jeu, ici tout m'est paru très naturel dans la progression);
- musiques jazzy de qualité;
- graphismes 2d à l'ancienne, dans la lignée des productions LucasArts;

Une belle découverte qui m'invite à continuer prochainement la série (que j'ai toute acquise en bundle steam pour 1,80 €... c'est du vol de ma part vu la qualité du jeu ...)

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Oui, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, mais le reste aussi et je capte pas grand chose à l'histoire.


Je te rassures, t'es pas le seul.
Il y a eu une version "Enhanced" sortie sur PC qui explique clairement l'histoire dans un menu à part, en gros Suda51 nous fait le même coup que dans Killer7 : 

Spoiler Alert! 


en fait le personnage qu'on incarne n'est qu'un pion dans la lutte entre deux masterminds (ici Brian et David, c'est ça que représentent les scènes avec une partie d'échecs : les pions noirs représentent le camp de Brian, et les pions dorés le camp de David) et à aucun moment dans l'histoire on ne découvre cet état de fait, que ce soit le personnage ou le joueur, à la grosse différence vis-à-vis de Killer7 *[Attention je spoile la fin de Killer is dead]* qu'à la fin notre personnage usurpe la place de David et continue son plan)

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai commencé *Furi* que je vais certainement laisser tomber directement. Clairement ça n'est pas pour moi :

J'ai eu le temps de passer le premier boss sans trop de soucis et de laisser tomber pendant le deuxième boss alors que ma manette commençait à faire n'importe quoi (le calibrage du stick gauche qui décide de n'en faire qu'à sa tête) ; je n'accroche pas particulièrement ni à la D.A. ni à la mise en scène et (hérésie ou trop tôt ?) la musique ne m'a pas transcendé... Et puis surtout je trouve ça un peu mou du genou et ce premier boss bien que peu compliqué a été beaucoup trop long à battre. Du coup j'ai trouvé ça plus fastidieux que fun...

Bref, je ne doute pas que ça soit un grand jeu pour ceux qui accrochent mais ce n'est vraisemblablement pas mon cas.

----------


## madgic

D'ailleurs Furi est le 4ème jeux le plus proposés avec 8 fois mais il a été fini aucune fois !

----------


## pipoop

> J'ai commencé *Furi* que je vais certainement laisser tomber directement. Clairement ça n'est pas pour moi :
> 
> J'ai eu le temps de passer le premier boss sans trop de soucis et de laisser tomber pendant le deuxième boss alors que ma manette commençait à faire n'importe quoi (le calibrage du stick gauche qui décide de n'en faire qu'à sa tête) ; je n'accroche pas particulièrement ni à la D.A. ni à la mise en scène et (hérésie ou trop tôt ?) la musique ne m'a pas transcendé... Et puis surtout je trouve ça un peu mou du genou et ce premier boss bien que peu compliqué a été beaucoup trop long à battre. Du coup j'ai trouvé ça plus fastidieux que fun...
> 
> Bref, je ne doute pas que ça soit un grand jeu pour ceux qui accrochent mais ce n'est vraisemblablement pas mon cas.


tout pareil
les boss avec plusieurs barrers de vie et autant de pattern ca rends les combats looooong

----------


## La Chouette

> D'ailleurs Furi est le 4ème jeux le plus proposés avec 8 fois mais il a été fini aucune fois !


C'est surtout que les gens semblent insister. Orkestra s'est vu proposer Furi à l'event précédent aussi, et Cannes se l'est vu proposer deux fois aussi. C'est honteux tous ces gens qui exigent que les autres jouent à un jeu en particulier.

En passant, jouez tous à Dwarf Fortress, sinon vous avez raté votre vie, voilà.



Sinon, j'ai fini le niveau 6 (sur 7) de Mushroom 11 et ça confirme mon opinion de départ : l'idée de gameplay, intéressante au départ (effacer des bouts de son champignon pour qu'il grandisse de l'autre côté), est trop peu précise pour tous ces moments nécessitant un timing parfait. J'avais regagné de l'espoir avec le niveau 5, qui se basait plus sur la réflexion et la patience, et avait des passages en minecart assez cool et pas trop compliqués, et là, le niveau 6 me colle des missiles de merde à chevaucher. Ils partent deux secondes après que tu entres en contact avec et partent dans la direction où il y a le plus de poids. Pas trop compliqué quand il faut aller vers le haut, mais quand tu dois aller sur la gauche (mais pas trop à gauche, sinon tu tombes dans l'acide, pas trop à droite sinon t'atteins pas le couloir, et dans la fenêtre où ça passe, ils ont mis une plaque métallique suspendue à une chaîne à mi-chemin pour diviser encore par deux ta marge de manœuvre), c'est juste long et chiant, et tu te retapes le passage encore et encore et encore, pestant sur le timing beaucoup trop court pour te préparer efficacement et sur le gameplay imprécis (parce qu'en théorie, quand t'effaces à gauche, ça se reconstruit à droite, mais en pratique, ça se reconstruit au petit bonheur la chance, juste pas à gauche) qui en plus est insupportable quand tu détaches par accident un petit morceau de champignon, parce que t'as une chance sur deux que ce soit ce morceau inutile dont tu te débarrasses qui grossisses au lieu du plus gros morceau. Je vais le finir, mais il sera gratifié d'une review négative, ça s'est sûr, à moins d'un miracle dans le niveau 7 (et vu que les vidéos sur Youtube sont plus longues que pour le niveau 6, j'en doute).

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il me semble que j'avais donné Furi à NFafa qui l'avait terminé, mais c'était un event antérieur à l'ouverture du site.

----------


## parpaingue

Je l'ai aussi jeté par la fenêtre à l'évènement précédent, grosse déception. Beaucoup trop passif (dans le sens où c'est un jeu de réaction pure, le joueur n'initie que très peu les choses) et oui, les combats sont beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup trop longs, le jeu serait clairement mieux sans la regen pétée (que ce soit les boss ou le joueur d'ailleurs).

----------


## Kulfy

> *Mu Cartographer* terminé :
> 
> On commence sans tutorial par une interface relativement austère, pleine de boutons sur lesquels on appuie et de potars que l'on tourne. On se rend bien compte que ça provoque des trucs à l'écran (ou pas, suivant les boutons) mais il faut bien dire qu'on a tout de même un peu de mal à comprendre ce qu'on peut bien être en train de foutre.
> Et puis on découvre un ou deux trucs, on commence par avoir une petite idée de ce à quoi servent tous ces boutons, et on se laisse emporter par les animations psychédéliques sous nos yeux et la musique d'ambiance : ça fait une demi-heure qu'on a lancé le jeu et on est à fond ! Une heure et demie plus tard, Mu n'a presque plus de secrets pour nous, ceux qui restent, on sait où les chercher. La dernière demi-heure est un peu longuette du coup : passé la surprise de la découverte, le jeu ne propose pas non plus un gameplay incroyable.
> 
> Reste que pour ceux qui se sentiraient l'âme aventurière, prêt à tester des jeux un peu OVNI sur les bords, une expérience de méditation (on se laisse clairement porter par le jeu) assez singulière, _Mu Cartographer_ est tout a fait recommandable.
> 
> 
> Pour la preuve de fin, il va falloir me croire sur parole parce qu'il n'y a pas de générique...
> ...


Chouette retour, merci à toi, j'avais déjà hésité à le rajouter dans ma liste de souhaits au moment de le retrouver dans ta liste, c'est maintenant chose faite.
Et dommage pour Furi, il faudra que je me fasse mon propre avis dessus un de ces jours ; mais bon à priori je suis tout pile dans la cible !

Je n'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment, mais j'ai passé une heure ou deux sur Fran Bow, et l'ambiance est vraiment excellente (les 'énigmes', c'est déjà moins ça)

----------


## La Chouette

Fini *Mushroom 11*.

Un jeu avec une idée de gameplay intéressante : vous effacez une partie de votre champi pour qu'il grandisse de l'autre côté. Intéressant en théorie, horrible en pratique, à cause d'un manque de précision certain (car le champignon pousse en réalité où il veut, juste pas là où vous êtes en train d'effacer), des timings souvent serrés (mention spéciale aux missiles du chapitre 6 et aux plateformes qui disparaissent dans le chapitre 7), et des mécaniques qui marchent très mal dès que vous séparez votre champi en deux entités (l'une d'entre elle va grossir, pas l'autre... et celle qui grossit, c'est souvent celle que vous avez détachée par accident et qui va tomber dans l'acide, pas celle qui est accrochée à la suite du niveau mais va tomber dans deux secondes si elle ne grossit pas d'ici là). Bref, on m'aurait dit que le jeu avait été fait par Bennett Foddy, j'y aurais cru.
A part ça, le jeu est sympa : esthétiquement plaisant, avec des collectibles bien placés, beaucoup de checkpoints, et il y a quelque chose d'hypnotique à sculpter ce champignon. Mais c'est gâché par une frustration sans limite qui commence au chapitre 2 et s'intensifie tout du long (à part pour le chapitre 5, étonnamment plaisant). Bon sang, même l'épilogue, le point culminant de cette aventure, qui n'est qu'un simple mouvement à effectuer, est frustrant, combinant l'incertitude due à la physique de l'eau à l'incertitude due à la pousse de votre champignon, et y rajoutant l'incertitude de l'ouverture de la zone dans laquelle vous devez vous insérer. En bref, sale, nul, 2/10.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pardon  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

> Fini *Mushroom 11*.


Je n'aurai pas été autant critique, mais ça ressemble déjà plus à l'expérience que j'ai eu avec le jeu  ::XD::

----------


## La Chouette

> Je n'aurai pas été autant critique, mais ça ressemble déjà plus à l'expérience que j'ai eu avec le jeu


Faut dire que j'écris toutes mes reviews directement après avoir fini le jeu, donc quand tu me colles une fin de jeu frustrante, j'ai tendance à grossir le trait en en oublier les bons moments passés dans le jeu. Ca m'avait fait la même pour Giana: Twisted Sisters. Le jeu commençait bien, mais la fin était tellement immonde que j'ai tenu compte presque que de ça pour mon avis.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Dans le cadre de l'event du backlog, j'ai lancé et abandonné deux jeux :
> - *Betrayer* : Un concept intéressant, mais passé le premier niveau, on se trouve dans une étendue de jeu trop grande pour le contenu présent. Du coup, j'avais pas trop envie de me balader des heures pour trouver que faire.
> - *Killer is Dead* : Du grand n'importe quoi à tous les niveaux et le gameplay n'est pas très inspiré non plus. Je jette...


2 jeux sur 5 de côté donc, mais ce n'est pas un échec. L'event m'a permis de les virer de mon backlog. Ma partie sur Spec Ops: The Line continue, elle.

----------


## NFafa

Concernant les divers retours sur *Furi*, effectivement on me l'a refilé alors que je n'étais pas du tout le public cible (avant cela je n'avais tenu une manette que pour jouer à Rayman avec mon fils). J'ai vraiment apprécié (et je l'ai terminé  ::trollface::  ) et sans l'event je n'y aurais sans doute jamais touché. C'est pour cela que je le conseille toujours.

----------


## pipoop

C'est moisi tiens joues y tu verra...c'est concept

----------


## Evilblacksheep

De mon coté, je viens de finir *Momodora: reverie under the moonlight*, et c'etait bien fichu comme metroidvania. Pas le plus touffu auquel j'ai pu jouer, mais suffisant pour valoir le coup d'etre joué. Le style etait à mi chemin entre mignon et derangeant, et l'histoire pas super claire (mais j'ai joué à aucun des précédents), mais coté exploration, c'etait satisfaisant. 

https://steamcommunity.com/id/EvilBl...s/appid/428550

----------


## Franky Mikey

3 jeux déjà !  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai vraiment apprécié (et je l'ai terminé  ) et sans l'event je n'y aurais sans doute jamais touché. C'est pour cela que je le conseille toujours.





> C'est moisi tiens joues y tu verra...c'est concept


De quoi tu parles ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> 3 jeux déjà !


Il faut dire que l'un d'entre eux était tres court  ::ninja::

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> 2 jeux sur 5 de côté donc, mais ce n'est pas un échec. L'event m'a permis de les virer de mon backlog. Ma partie sur Spec Ops: The Line continue, elle.


 :Emo:  Merde, on dirait que je suis nul dans le conseil de jeux.

----------


## Supergounou

> Merde, on dirait que je suis nul dans le conseil de jeux.


Le but c'est de tuer le backlog, que les jeux finissent dans "terminés" ou dans "abandonnés" c'est pas grave, ça fait avancer la quête  :;):

----------


## Nehluxhes

Ouais enfin, ça c'est si t'es pas abonné au Monthly Humble Bundle et que tu vas pas quand même te retrouver avec plus de jeux à la fin du mois, même en faisant les 5 de l'event  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Ouais enfin, ça c'est si t'es pas abonné au Monthly Humble Bundle et que tu vas pas quand même te retrouver avec plus de jeux à la fin du mois, même en faisant les 5 de l'event


Y a un truc pour le monthly qui s'appelle le topic des généreux. T'engraisses le backlog des autres au lieu du tien et tu passes pour quelqu'un de bien  ::trollface::

----------


## pipoop

> De quoi tu parles ?


Que furi soit très...mis en avant lors des events du backlog mais que beaucoup de gens s'en plaignent.
Je parle pas de nfafa en particulier

----------


## sebarnolds

> Merde, on dirait que je suis nul dans le conseil de jeux.


Comme j'ai dit (et Supergounou aussi), ce n'est pas un échec. Après tout, je l'ai acheté quand même Killer is Dead. Betrayer non plus et si j'avais plus de temps, je l'aurais sans doute fini, mais là, j'ai trop de jeux, donc je les trie vite en "Abandonné" ou "Abandonné (+ tard ?)". Killer is Dead est passé dans la première catégorie et Betrayer dans la seconde (orange dans ma Google Sheet).

----------


## Orkestra

> Que furi soit très...mis en avant lors des events du backlog mais que beaucoup de gens s'en plaignent.
> Je parle pas de nfafa en particulier


Moisi peut être pas, après tout il y en a qui adorent (c'est vrai qu'ils ont peut être mauvais goût remarque). 

Personnellement je ne plains pas de l'avoir eu deux fois en deux events: la dernière fois je n'avais pas eu le temps de le lancer, cette fois c'est fait et je peux effectivement me dire que je le sors de mon backlog. Si je n'avais pas voulu y jouer je n'avais qu'à ne pas le mettre dans la liste de jeux que pouvait choisir mon binôme  :;): 

Comme dit Supergounou, pour moi l'event c'est pas tant l'occasion de finir des jeux (je sais le faire tout seul) que de me "forcer" a en lancer pour les tester. Si j'accroche, je termine le jeu ; sinon je le supprime

----------


## banditbandit

> j'ai trop de jeux, donc je les trie vite en "Abandonné" ou "Abandonné (+ tard ?)". Killer is Dead est passé dans la première catégorie et Betrayer dans la seconde (orange dans ma Google Sheet).


 Je te conseille de pas trop vite passer sur Betrayer, c'est l'équipe de Monolith qui est derrière et en général ils savent faire du fps, après c'est très walking simulator et plutôt orienté infiltration (même si tu peux la jouer bourrin sans problème ) enfin c'est comme ça qu'il est le plus appréciable, après c'est toujours une question de goût, perso c'est un des meilleurs fps de ces derrières années.

----------


## Tigri

Fini *10,000,000* ! Un match 3 que je connaissais déjà car je l'avais fait sur mobile, mais j'ai (re)passé un bon moment. Même si je préfère sa suite, You Must Build A Boat avec le petit scénario du bateau à construire pour avancer.
J'ai entamé *Silence*, j'aime bien la DA et les persos, mais ces chargements de l'enfer entre chaque écran... Même en baissant les détails, c'est environ 10 secondes à chaque fois et quand en plus il y a des allers-retours... (et le jeu devient assez moche)  ::(: 

Un petit mot sur *Furi* qui m'avait été proposé également. Comme dit avant, les combats sont longs et il faut un temps d'adaptation pour comprendre les mouvements de chaque boss. Et comme on meurt tout le temps et qu'on doit recommencer à chaque fois... Mais finalement je l'avais fini hors timing.

----------


## ajcrou

A jullebarge :

Avoue que tu as voulu me faire souffrir avec A Story About My Uncle   :Cell: 

J'ai l'impression de revivre les traumatismes de Seasons after Fall  lors d'un précédent Event.

 :Emo: 

J'espère que le jeu est plus court  :Cryb:

----------


## ajcrou

Sinon petit point amusant... Soldats inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre me fonctionne pas avec mon Warthog branché... (obligé de le déconnecter pour jouer)

 ::|: 

Pour le reste, j'avance tout doucement dans le jeu avec une certaine perplexité : l'impression de voir un jeu qui oscille entre la cohérence historique et le grand n'importe quoi ridicule...  ::huh::

----------


## Nehluxhes

> Y a un truc pour le monthly qui s'appelle le topic des généreux. T'engraisses le backlog des autres au lieu du tien et tu passes pour quelqu'un de bien


J'ai plein de jeux en double dont j'aimerai bien me débarrasser J'ai toujours eu une âme de bienfaiteur donc il y a de fortes chances que je passe y faire un tour!  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> A jullebarge :
> 
> Avoue que tu as voulu me faire souffrir avec A Story About My Uncle  
> 
> J'ai l'impression de revivre les traumatismes de Seasons after Fall  lors d'un précédent Event.
> 
> 
> 
> J'espère que le jeu est plus court


Aïe désolé, le début du jeu peut être un peu dur le temps de prendre en main le truc, mais perso j'y avais finalement passé un bon moment. ça dure 6h maxi, c'est court  :;):

----------


## Eskimon

Avec 6 heures tu es super généreux je pense.j'avaus du le plier en une après-midi je crois, genre 4h max.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai fini *The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition*.
Je crois qu'il n'y a pas vraiment besoin de parler de ce jeu historique. J'ai passé un très bon moment, même si certains puzzles m'ont fait devenir folle.
Petit preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 






Je vais finir *Half Life* bientôt aussi  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai fini *The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition*.
> Je crois qu'il n'y a pas vraiment besoin de parler de ce jeu historique. J'ai passé un très bon moment, même si certains puzzles m'ont fait devenir folle.
> Petit preuve :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/03/08/8a5...3bf8c7b321.jpg
> ...


Mais... on est le 8.  ::cry::  Tu vas faire quoi de ton mois de mars après ?

Tu veux qu'on te refasse une liste ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Mais... on est le 8.  Tu vas faire quoi de ton mois de mars après ?
> 
> Tu veux qu'on te refasse une liste ?


Elle peux faire les miens sinon, je l'héberge et tout  ::siffle::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Elle peux faire les miens sinon, je l'héberge et tout


Pour de l'argent je pourrai y penser  ::siffle::

----------


## ajcrou

> Tu veux qu'on te refasse une liste ?


Je peux partager ma liste si besoin...

Je t'envoie mes codes steam et tu me les rends une fois le succès obtenu.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour de l'argent je pourrai y penser


Fais gaffe quand même. C'est Flad.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je peux partager ma liste si besoin...
> 
> Je t'envoie mes codes steam et tu me les rends une fois le succès obtenu.


Tu sais qui d'autre partageait des listes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

C'est bien une remarque de prof de musique ça...




 ::ninja::

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Tu sais qui d'autre partageait des *L I S T E S*?


Fixayd.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Fais gaffe quand même. C'est Flad.


Pour l'argent je peux faire de sacrifices !


Et voilà j'ai fini *Half Life*.
Platforming à part, je me suis bien amusée et j'ai même fait un stream de tout le jeu pour un ami un peu nostalgique  ::lol:: 
C'était très chouette de jouer un FPS vieux comme ça, j'avais seulement 3 ans quand il est sortie. Je suis trop habituée aux FPS modernes et j'ai eu quelque difficulté à comprendre certains puzzles ou où il fallait aller pour continuer mais c'était une expérience très intéressante.

Petite preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 






Et comme pour le Battle Event, je suis la première à finir tout les jeux ! Appelez-moi La Reine du Backlog  :B):

----------


## pipoop

C'est a ca qu'on reconnaît les feignasses qui passent leur journee chez eux.

----------


## Nehluxhes

J'ai l'impression de passer tout mon temps sur mes jeux et j'en suis qu'à 3!  ::sad::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> ...


Arrête avec les blagues à deux Franz. 


De mon côté, je termine à l'instant SteamWorld Heist, qui m'aura occupé une bonne partie de la semaine (18h quand même).

C'était trop bien.  :Emo: 

De l'extérieur, le jeu ne me disait pas grand chose, mais je l'avais tout de même récupéré à l'occasion d'un déstockage sur CPC Gifts parce que SteamWorld (bon souvenir des SteamWorld Dig 1&2). Sur le papier, le tag "tactical" me tente rarement, sans doute parce que j'imagine des jeux trop complexes ou pas bien stimulants.

Et pourtant, quelques minutes pad en main et je suis conquis. L'interface frise la perfection, les règles sont claires, la prise en main est immédiate. En vue de côté, on déplace tour par tour notre groupe de robots à vapeur (1 à 4 selon les missions) dans des vaisseaux plus ou moins rouillés dont la disposition se révèle petit à petit. Les actions de combat nécessitent d'ajuster l'angle de visée (un peu comme dans un Worms), ce qui permet d'ajuster de magnifiques headshots avec triple rebond (ou bien de démolir un membre de son escouade à cause d'un rebond de grenade malencontreux). La progression est parfaitement dosée, avec l'introduction progressive d'ennemis plus mobiles, puissants et/ou contraignants, et des vaisseaux de plus en plus difficiles - ce qui vient contrebalancer la progression de notre propre équipage au fil des missions via un système d'expérience très simple. Limité à deux membres au départ, l'équipage s'étoffe rapidement, démultipliant les possibilités tactiques : corps-à-corps, explosifs, prise à revers, narguer les ennemis en échange d'un tour d'invincibilité, etc.. Les compétences natives des personnages sont utilement complétées par l'équipement, classique mais aussi efficace que limpide, ce qui permet de renouveler le schmilblick sans non plus se prendre la tête pendant une demi-heure avant de partir en mission. Le tour par tour permet de réfléchir posément, mais certaines missions l'utilisent aussi pour mettre un peu de pression au joueur avec une mécanique de compte à rebours avant l'arrivée de renforts ennemis.

L'enrobage est également très réussi : on retrouve la touche SteamWorld avec des robots attachants, une pointe d'humour rafraîchissante dans les dialogues et des musiques excellentes (même si celles des missions finissent par être répétitives). Bref, une très bonne pioche, j'ai pas vraiment de reproche à lui faire. Même la durée était pile poil, le jeu exploite ses idées dans une juste mesure et puis s'achève avant de tomber dans la répétitivité. J'ai envie de prendre le DLC, de me lancer un NG+ et de refaire les Dig dans la foulée, c'est dire !

Succès : https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...0/achievements

----------


## acdctabs

> Et comme pour le Battle Event, je suis la première à finir tout les jeux ! Appelez-moi La Reine du Backlog


Bon va finir Super Meat Boy alors maintenant.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bon va finir Super Meat Boy alors maintenant.


 :Clap:

----------


## Flad

> Bon va finir Super Meat Boy alors maintenant.


C'est vache ça, tellement ce jeu c'est de la merde.

----------


## acdctabs

Ah toi aussi tu fais partie du clan des handicapés du pad ?

----------


## Flad

> Ah toi aussi tu fais partie du clan des handicapés du pad ?


Du tout. C'est juste un jeu de merde au même titre que BoI.

----------


## Supergounou

Bordel que c'est dur de ne pas foncer dans le troll  :^_^:

----------


## NFafa

*Full Throttle Remastered* terminé :



Spoiler Alert! 








J'ai l'impression d'avoir beaucoup moins accroché à l'histoire que lorsque je l'avais commencé il y a de cela 20 ans. L'histoire est bien mais pas top, les énigmes ne sont pas trop tirées par les cheveux, et le jeu est relativement court (ça n'est pas forcément un mal). Les passages en pseudo 3D sont par contre vraiment mal foutus et gâche le peu de plaisir. La fonctionnalité pour passer du mode original au remastered est vraiment sympathique, mais j'ai l'impression que le style graphique est rend finalement mieux en mode original. 
=> J'ai moyennement aimé ...

... mais je suis content de l'avoir fini  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Bordel que c'est dur de ne pas foncer dans le troll


Allez viens, tu verras on bien ici, en plus c'est vendredi  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Allez viens, tu verras on bien ici, en plus c'est vendredi 
> https://i.skyrock.net/8376/63468376/...91728789_1.jpg


Je laisse la place à acdctabs, j'ai fait vœux d'absti-shitstorm-nence.



Spoiler Alert! 


Bon par contre, j'allume le premier qui dit que les Telltales sont des bons jeux, faut pas déconner !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Bon par contre, j'allume le premier qui dit que les Telltales sont des bons jeux, faut pas déconner !


Les Telltales, c'est trop bien, c'est le summum du jeu narratif  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

:tired: 
Pour la peine je vais me coucher, bande de moches.

----------


## Kulfy

> Et voilà j'ai fini *Half Life*.
> ...
> Et comme pour le Battle Event, je suis la première à finir tout les jeux ! Appelez-moi La Reine du Backlog


Pas mal cette stratégie de se faire bannir pour pouvoir se concentrer sur l'event plutôt que traîner sur le forum  ::w00t::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Pas mal cette stratégie de se faire bannir pour pouvoir se concentrer sur l'event plutôt que traîner sur le forum


N'est-ce pas ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je viens de lancer Just Cause 3, et franchement, ça risque d'être difficile de rentrer dedans. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il s'agissait de s'éclater en faisant péter plein de trucs et en virevoltant au plus haut des cieux, pourquoi pas. Le monde ouvert a l'air vaste et plutôt joli, mais à faire la révolution en tongs dans un environnement réaliste, la suspension d'incrédulité en prend vite un coup. Passons, je m'y ferai, mais pour ce qui est de la prise en main, bonjour la galère. Ça a plutôt l'air de se jouer au pad, encore une fois pourquoi pas... mais surtout POURQUOI, alors, commencer le jeu avec deux phases de shoot en 10 minutes, que la visée au stick droit rend aussi pénibles que ridicules. 

J'ai voulu passer au clavier/souris, mal m'en a pris. Gaucher, je dois tout reconfigurer - ce qui est heureusement possible, mais en passant par un menu pour chaque mode de déplacement... un menu à pied, un menu voiture, un menu parachute, un menu wingsuit, un menu hélico...  ::wacko::  Ah, et gâteau sur la cerise, le scrolling du menu remonte tout en haut à chaque changement de touche validé (alors qu'il faut faire défiler en bas pour la moitié d'entre elles). L'ergonome d'Avalanche Studios en a profité pour se dire que ce serait bien de faire en sorte que dans les menus, la touche d'annulation/retour en arrière soit CTRL et non pas Esc, juste... _parce que_.

On verra si je prends le coup de main après cette première heure difficile, mais vu qu'à ce stade le joueur-cible est plutôt censé avoir des étoiles dans les yeux à l'idée d'accumuler les points de chaos en foutant le bordel à grands coups d'explosions, je redoute fortement l'erreur de casting.

----------


## Supergounou

De 1 !  ::lol:: 




> *Closure* (2012)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Puzzle plateforme.
> 
> Très bonne surprise que ce Closure, le premier jeu de Tyler Glaiel (qui viendra aider plus tard McMillen pour le level design de The End is Nigh), qui se présente comme un jeu de puzzle classique, mais qui possède pourtant une particularité originale: le décor n’existe que s'il est exposé à la lumière. On joue donc avec les sources lumineuses afin de se rendre à la porte de sortie de niveau, à travers 82 niveaux, répartis dans 4 mondes différents.
> 
> Points positifs: déjà la DA et la bande son, qui subliment l'ambiance, béton. Le level design, très carré limite scolaire, mais inventif, qui demande dans un premier temps de découvrir le niveau, puis de réfléchir à comment le résoudre, et enfin de mettre son plan en action. Ce dernier point étant surement le plus délicat, parce qu'il va falloir jouer avec des timings et des positions très précises, c'est super intéressant. Des trucs cachés à récupérer, pas toujours de manière très inspirée, mais j'aime bien. Une durée de vie très correcte, 7h30 pour le 100%.
> ...

----------


## Supergounou

De 2 !  ::lol:: 




> *Organ Trail* (2013)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...66.600x338.jpg
> 
> Rogue-li*e. Suite à une infection de zombies, traversez les Etats-Unis à la recherche d'une safe-zone.
> 
> Dieu que c'est laid. Évidemment, c'est la première chose que j'ai pensé quand j'ai lancé Organ Trail. C'est vraiment, très très laid. Il y a plusieurs écrans différents, en fonction des phases de gameplay que le jeu impose au joueur, et tout est vraiment trop moche. Puis, la seconde chose que j'ai pensé, après avoir joué 10 minutes, c'est "bordel mais qu'est-ce que c'est chiant !". Faut dire que les univers de zombies, y a rien qui m'emmerde plus.
> 
> Pis je me suis laissé prendre au jeu, et je l'ai one-shot (assez rare pour être signaler). Ok, une partie dure 2h. Que cela ne tienne, une fois passées les mauvaises surprises du début, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais devant moi un vrai Rogue, avec plein de choix à faire, de la gestion de ressources, quelques phases d'action, de l'apprentissage d'event et surtout, beaucoup d'aléatoire. Et l'effet drogue dure m'est tombée dessus.
> ...

----------


## Ruvon

Hop, fini Gorogoa.



Ça m'a pris 92 minutes, c'est un scandale, remboursez, j'en veux encore !  :Cell: 

C'était très très cool, un jeu de puzzle détendu et d'une grande finesse. Le principe est simple et se décline tout au long du jeu : faire progresser l'histoire en déplaçant des cadres et en les superposant.

L'histoire est moins légère que ne le laisse penser le gameplay mais elle reste très simple. Gorogoa, c'est des trouvailles partout, des idées très bien exploitées, des graphismes très réussis pour une expérience marquante mais vraiment, vraiment trop courte. Je savais déjà que c'était un jeu très apprécié, aujourd'hui je sais pourquoi. Message à Buried Signal, studio responsable de cette pépite : quand vous voulez pour la suite.

Je le referais avec ma copine.

----------


## Supergounou

> - *Pac-Man Championship Edition DX* (4h) : J'ai passé pas mal de temps sur ce jeu qui est pour moi la quintescence de ce que l'on peut faire de mieux avec la formule pac man, un bon flow fini par s'installer quand la vitesse atteint des sommets^^


Question, tu entends quoi par "finir" ce jeu? J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait de mode story, et vu que j'ai bouclé le mode arcade en 5mn j'ai des doutes  ::O:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini *Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken*

Petit jeu assez court (4h) et très sympa.

C'est un mélange de plateforme light et de combats, saupoudré d'un peu de casse-têtes très light également. Jamais très dur donc, on enchaîne les niveaux sans souci.
Les graphismes sont un mélange de dessin 2D pour les persos et de background composés en partie de photos on dirait. ça donne un truc un peu bizarre mais plutôt joli, et ça tourne à 120 fps même sur un PC avec un Pentium 3 sans CG...

Bref un jeu rigolo que j'aurais sans doute pas fini sans l'event, car y'a rien de bien original ni difficile, mais au final c'était une bonne expérience !

Il me reste Rochard et Lara Croft Osiris machin. Le premier je pense pouvoir le finir, le second par contre j'ai testé 30 min, ça risque de me gaver assez vite, je me vois pas jouer 10h à ça. Peut-être à petites doses, à voir.

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai commencé The Talos Principle, premier constat : c'est traduit avec les pieds, bon, ça arrive. Très souvent dans le JV, d'ailleurs. Mais l'acteur qui fait la voix en français que l'on entend au début du jeu, même dans la petite asso théâtre de mon village il y a des gens qui jouent mieux que ça. Insupportable.

Je suis donc passé en anglais au bout de quelques minutes. Assez sympa jusqu'ici.

----------


## Supergounou

> Question, tu entends quoi par "finir" ce jeu? J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait de mode story, et vu que j'ai bouclé le mode arcade en 5mn j'ai des doutes


Dans le doute j'ai débloqué tous les succès du jeu, je pense que je peux valider le jeu  ::ninja:: 



Bref: 




> C'est surement ce qu'il se fait de mieux en matière de PacMan, c'est assez mignon, y a plein de niveaux, plein de modes, du fluo et du rétro, de quoi faire plaisir aux fans. Mais bon, ça reste du PacMan quoi, pas de quoi fouetter un chat.
> 
> À réserver aux fans de scoring et/ou nostalgiques.

----------


## acdctabs

De mémoire les succès sont bidons. Faut avoir du S partout  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> De mémoire les succès sont bidons. Faut avoir du S partout


Vas plutôt finir tes jeux toi  :tired:

----------


## NFafa

*SUPERHOT* terminé



Le concept est vraiment original et sympathique à découvrir, mais j'ai assez vite décroché. Le mode histoire est assez anecdotique. J'ai tenté un peu les défis qui suivent la fin du jeu, mais non ça n'est pas pour moi. Vu que le "jeu" est court, je peux en rester à :
=> J'ai moyennement aimé

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai commencé The Talos Principle, premier constat : c'est traduit avec les pieds, bon, ça arrive. Très souvent dans le JV, d'ailleurs. Mais l'acteur qui fait la voix en français que l'on entend au début du jeu, même dans la petite asso théâtre de mon village il y a des gens qui jouent mieux que ça. Insupportable.
> 
> Je suis donc passé en anglais au bout de quelques minutes. Assez sympa jusqu'ici.


C'est marrant je suis aussi dessus en ce moment et tout comme pour Layers of Fear je ne suis pas d'accord (mais cette fois-ci à l'inverse), je trouve la traduction plutôt réussie même si pas mal de textes sont quand même abscons, enfin j'ai pas vraiment de point de comparaison puisque je n'utilise pas l'anglais notamment à cause des textes Mystico-phylosophiques avec lesquels j'ai déjà assez de mal en français, hors mon anglais étant assez rudimentaire je me vois mal traduire et suivre ce genre de réflexions.
Cependant pour tout le reste je trouve que ça fonctionne pas mal, les blagues, les mails ou encore les QRCodes.

Aussi de ce que je sais c'était un reproche qui avait été fait au début mais il semble qu'il y a eu de nouvelles traductions depuis.

Et en ce qui concerne les voix j'avoue ne pas comprendre, perso je les trouve excellentes, bon peut-être la voix d'Elohim est-elle un poil surjoué mais j'adore celle des capsules temporelles par exemple (du coup j'ai encore moins envi de passer à l'anglais).

Mais comme toujours j'ai hâte de lire ton ressenti quand tu auras fini le jeu, sans doute avant moi vu comme je galère parfois.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est marrant je suis aussi dessus en ce moment et tout comme pour Layers of Fear je ne suis pas d'accord (mais cette fois ci à l'inverse), je trouve la traduction plutôt réussie même si pas mal de textes sont quand même abscons, enfin j'ai pas vraiment de point de comparaison puisque je n'utilise pas l'anglais notamment à cause des textes Mystico-phylosophiques avec lesquels j'ai déjà assez de mal en français, hors mon anglais étant assez rudimentaire je me vois mal traduire et suivre ce genre de réflexions.
> Cependant pour tout le reste je trouve que ça fonctionne pas mal, les blagues, les mails ou encore les QRCodes.
> 
> Aussi de ce que je sais c'était un reproche qui avait été fait au début mais il semble qu'il y a eu de nouvelles version traductions depuis.
> 
> Et en ce qui concerne les voix j'avoue ne pas comprendre, perso je les trouve excellente, bon peut-être la voix d'Elohim est-elle un poil surjoué mais j'adore celle des capsules temporelles par exemple (du coup j'ai encore moins envi de passer à l'anglais).
> 
> Mais comme toujours j'ai hâte de lire ton ressenti quand tu auras fini le jeu, sans doute avant moi vu comme je galère parfois.


Effectivement, la voix de l'Elohim m'a convaincu de passer à quelque chose de plus professionnel. J'ai du coup à peine entendu les autres voix, donc j'ai peut-être réagi un peu vite. Le texte m'a surtout marqué par la traduction des lancement des programmes, mais je vais le relancer et essayer de trouver un exemple parlant.

J'ai à peine avancé par contre, mais j'espère que les puzzles vont s'étoffer et qu'on a autre chose que le brouilleur pour agir sur les menaces.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Yume Nikki: Dream Diary*
J'ai franchement bien aimé.
On retrouve le côté chelou de l'original, c'est un peu moins barré et on y perd un peu sur le côté "complètement perdu dans ses cauchemars" mais l'esprit est bien respecté et surtout le déroulement pour avancer dans le jeu est beaucoup moins abscons. Le côté puzzle-platformer rajouté dynamise aussi un peu le tout, ça évite aussi qu'on se paume pendant des heures sans avancer.
Bref, une bonne surprise.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et voilà j'ai fini *Half Life*.
> Platforming à part, je me suis bien amusée et j'ai même fait un stream de tout le jeu pour un ami un peu nostalgique


D'ailleurs, ce serait dommage qu'il soit le seul à s'amuser.  ::siffle:: 

https://clips.twitch.tv/FairSuaveRabbitRuleFive
https://clips.twitch.tv/DeafInspiringPonyOpieOP
https://clips.twitch.tv/UnsightlyGlu...eWasabiArgieB8

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> D'ailleurs, ce serait dommage qu'il soit le seul à s'amuser. 
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/FairSuaveRabbitRuleFive
> https://clips.twitch.tv/DeafInspiringPonyOpieOP
> https://clips.twitch.tv/UnsightlyGlu...eWasabiArgieB8


 :tired:

----------


## ajcrou

> Aïe désolé, le début du jeu peut être un peu dur le temps de prendre en main le truc, mais perso j'y avais finalement passé un bon moment. ça dure 6h maxi, c'est court


Pour l'instant, le seul truc que je lui trouve positif, c'est les sauvegardes automatiques très souvent... 

Je vais essayer de continuer cet après-midi...  ::|:

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai à peine avancé par contre, mais j'espère que les puzzles vont s'étoffer et qu'on a autre chose que le brouilleur pour agir sur les menaces.


Oui ça se diversifie au fur et à mesure mais j'en dis pas trop le plaisir de la découverte compte beaucoup dans l'intérêt du jeu.

----------


## ajcrou

> Je vais essayer de continuer cet après-midi...


Bloqué depuis une bonne trentaine de minutes devant le même obstacle...



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai récupéré le cristal dans le village des "Schtroumpfs"..., juste après il faut partir vers des cavernes. Il faut passer entre trois arches en jouant au Spiderman-laser..., mais impossible de réussir.  :Emo:

----------


## maxtidus10

> Dans le doute j'ai débloqué tous les succès du jeu, je pense que je peux valider le jeu 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/03/09/bd6...c6dbed228a.png
> 
> Bref:


Oui voilà l'objectif était juste de tester chaque mode et chaque "circuit", et les quelques succès permettent de s'imposer de faire une bonne run à 2millions de points sur un des circuit, c'est bien sur validé pour l'event (en même temps tu m'avais dit que tu voulais des jeux courts^^), mais je crois y avoir passé plus de 5 heures de mon côté pour tenter de battre mon best score à chaque fois avant que ça me lasse, sur les différents modes du jeux. Bravo pour avoir fini déjà 3 jeux  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

*Fran Bow*



Wow, alors ça c'était quelque chose.
Un petit amour de point&click dans une ambiance horrifique incroyable (ce premier chapitre...   ::w00t:: )
Une petite baisse de rythme, j'ai trouvé au chapitre 3, mais ça repart de plus belle sur la fin.
Et pour ne rien gâcher, je viens d'apprendre que les développeurs devaient sortir un nouveau jeu dans le même univers au cours de l'année.

Merci pour la suggestion Supergounou !

----------


## Ruvon

> Oui ça se diversifie au fur et à mesure mais j'en dis pas trop le plaisir de la découverte compte beaucoup dans l'intérêt du jeu.


Yes, ça se diversifie pas mal, c'est cool. Très agréable comme jeu.

Pour la trad, j'ai effectivement réagi un peu vite, je suis repassé en VF en arrivant dans la zone B, le texte est très correct en général. J'ai du mal avec les voix par contre, du coup je reste en VO.

----------


## Nehluxhes

3 jeux terminés avec *Psychonauts* !

Un jeu d'aventure/plateforme se passant dans un camp d'été dans un univers déjanté où l'on pénètre dans l'esprit des gens pour soigner leurs cerveaux malades.
Il est plutôt drôle et chaque personne ayant sa personnalité propre il se renouvelle très bien, pour donner quelques exemples on a l'occasion de jouer sur un jeu de plateau géant de type "wargame" ou de chasser le fantôme de l'opéra. Le personnage principal est attachant avec ses petites répliques qu'il a pour tout et le jeu me semble bourré de secrets...
Ceux qui ont la collectionnite aigüe ne seront pas déçus non plus (ou au contraire s'arracheront les cheveux) puisqu'il y a des tas de trucs à récupérer dans tous les sens mais c'est pas pour moi.
J'ai passé un bon moment dessus, le seul reproche que j'aurai à lui faire c'est que j'avais parfois l'impression de ne pas avancer dans l'histoire à force de devoir sans arrêt m'immiscer dans l'esprit des gens. Un petit problème de rythme je dirais donc.

Succès Steam




> Oui voilà l'objectif était juste de tester chaque mode et chaque "circuit", et les quelques succès permettent de s'imposer de faire une bonne run à 2millions de points sur un des circuit, c'est bien sur validé pour l'event (en même temps tu m'avais dit que tu voulais des jeux courts^^), mais je crois y avoir passé plus de 5 heures de mon côté pour tenter de battre mon best score à chaque fois avant que ça me lasse, sur les différents modes du jeux. Bravo pour avoir fini déjà 3 jeux


Ouais lui 3, moi 3 aussi, d'autres qui ne doivent pas dormir la nuit déjà 5, mais alors qu'en est-il des miens que je t'ai choisi avec amour? Comment ça tu n'en as encore fini aucun?  ::sad::   ::cry::

----------


## Flad

perso j'ai fini le chapitre 1 de Little Nightmare. Je pense faire le 2 ce soir.
J'avance petitement mais je devrais réussir à terminer 1 jeu cette fois \o/

----------


## LoupGris

> Arrête avec les blagues à deux Franz. 
> 
> 
> De mon côté, je termine à l'instant SteamWorld Heist, qui m'aura occupé une bonne partie de la semaine (18h quand même).
> 
> C'était trop bien. 
> 
> 
> 
> Succès : https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...0/achievements


Content que ça t'ait plu...
J'adore tout pareil...

Désolé pour Just Cause 3 par contre... ::ninja:: 
Effectivement, à part tout défoncer dans tous les ses, ça a pas un intérêt énorme... LE jeu cathartique par excellence...
Bon courage... ::P:

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini *Brothers a tale of two sons*

Il s'agit d'une sorte de jeu d'aventure/énigmes où l'on contrôle deux personnages en même temps l'un avec le stick gauche et le deuxième avec le stick droit. 
C'est très court (2,6 heures d'après Steam) mais sympa. Le style graphique vieilli bien et la gameplay inhabituel est rafraichissant.
Je le conseille à toutes personnes l'ayant dans son backlog.

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai fini *Brothers a tale of two sons*
> 
> Il s'agit d'une sorte de jeu d'aventure/énigmes où l'on contrôle deux personnages en même temps l'un avec le stick gauche et le deuxième avec le stick droit. 
> C'est très court (2,6 heures d'après Steam) mais sympa. Le style graphique vieilli bien et la gameplay inhabituel est rafraichissant.
> Je le conseille à toutes personnes l'ayant dans son backlog.


entièrement d'accord !

----------


## LoupGris

Je suis d'accord complètement aussi...
Même si  

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est en réalité un jeu hyper déprimant... :Emo:

----------


## jopopoe

Moi j'ai fini *Axiom Verge* en une douzaine d'heures, mon avis :

Un jeu qui renoue avec les origines de metroid pour le meilleur et le moins bon.

En tant que fan de Metroid, quand on commence Axiom Verge on est sur un petit nuage : des graphismes à mi-chemin entre le Metroid originel et Super Metroid, une musique façon chiptune excellente, et une ambiance dark SF digne des meilleurs opus de la série de chez Nintendo.

Mais Axiom Verge lorgne davantage du côté du premier épisode que de celui de son illustre successeur pour ce qui est de la progression dans le jeu. En effet, il n'y a pas de fil rouge pour guider le joueur, pas d'objectif clairement défini, et il faudra en permanence explorer les moindre recoins de la (gigantesque) carte pour trouver où vont se dérouler la suite des événements.

Et autant le dire de suite, habitué que je suis aux Castlevania de la GBA et de la DS avec leurs objectifs clairs et balisés, j'ai trouvé que c'était un net recul en terme de plaisir de jeu de devoir tout le temps errer dans ce monde afin de trouver quoi faire. Certes un des plaisirs du genre metroidvania c'est d'explorer d'anciennes zone grâce à nos nouveaux pouvoirs, mais avoir un fil conducteur me paraît tout de même important. Surtout que le voyage rapide est quasiment inexistant dans Axiom Verge, et qu'on va donc traverser et re-traverser encore et encore les mêmes salles.

En dehors de ce défaut, les sensations de jeu sont très très bonnes, et si le grand nombre d'armes différentes n'est pas vraiment utile, le jeu a au moins le mérite d'offrir le choix. Les ennemis sont intéressants, deviennent bien coriaces vers la fin du jeu, et seuls les boss font un peu pâle figure en proposant des combats un peu trop basiques. J'ai aussi lutté un peu avec les dash à base de double input, ça ne fonctionne pas idéalement comme mécanique de jeu j'ai trouvé.

Bon l'histoire est pas vraiment intéressante, et le jeu est quand même hyper surcoté, mais je mentirais si je disais ne pas y avoir pris un plaisir certain.

15/20

Et du coup j'ai enchaîné avec *Eets Munchies*, que j'ai fini en une heure : 

Un jeu de puzzle hyper basique, voire carrément enfantin pour ce qui est de l'ambiance.
Pas vraiment ma came donc, d'autant qu'on a l'impression de passer à côté du jeu en ne le faisant pas à 100%, mais vu que je n'ai pas assez de neurones pour le 100%, j'ai pas trop le choix !

Heureusement ça se finit en une heure !

11/20

Derrière j'ai commencé Stealth Bastard Deluxe et ça me plaît déjà plus ! J'avais apprécié la version gratuite à l'époque, et cette version deluxe a l'air de continuer dans la même lancée, donc ça me va  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais Axiom Verge lorgne davantage du côté du premier épisode que de celui de son illustre successeur pour ce qui est de la progression dans le jeu.


T'as de très mauvais souvenirs de Super Metroid  :;): 

La seule explication, c'est que tu es passé du côté obscur, c'est ce qui arrive quand on joue trop aux Castlevania  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

> Surtout que le voyage rapide est quasiment inexistant dans Axiom Verge, et qu'on va donc traverser et re-traverser encore et encore les mêmes salles.


C'est bien pour ça qu'on découvre pas très tard dans le jeu une section 

Spoiler Alert! 


qui fait la jonction entre toutes

.




> T'as de très mauvais souvenirs de Super Metroid


C'est le cas sur les épisodes Gamecube, par contre (les objectifs, au moins de temps en temps). Mais c'était heureusement loin de rendre le cheminement évident, il m'était du coup arrivé de bloquer quand même à certains moments.

----------


## Cannes

J'ai pu toucher à rien comme jeu (et mon pc) mais dès que j'ai un peu de temps je m'y mets surtout que les jeux choisis par Ruvon a l'air bien  ::(:

----------


## jopopoe

> T'as de très mauvais souvenirs de Super Metroid


Arf c'est possible, c'est le seul de la série que j'ai fait qu'une fois  :Red: 
Alors que j'ai découvert la série avec Fusion, que j'ai pas mal retourné quand j'étais plus jeune.
Mais j'ai prévu de refaire le Super dans pas trop longtemps !

@ Kaede : 

Spoiler Alert! 


ouais mais elle est pas hyper facile d'accès vu  qu'elle est toujours située en extrémité de secteur, forcément. Alors qu'une salle de téléportation au centre de chaque secteur m'aurait paru plus pratique.

----------


## ajcrou

Comme j'ai pris une journée de repos aujourd'hui, j'étais bien motivé pour terminer (enfin) Story about my uncle.

Bien avancé, jusqu'à la caverne de glace...

J'avais espoir d'arriver à la fin

Et...

Il y'a au début un passage où il faut franchir un gouffre (assez long) sur des caisses...  ::sad:: 

J'ai passé une heure à essayer...  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom: 

Sans réussir.  :Facepalm: 

J'essayerais une nouvelle fois dimanche après-midi.  :tired:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Comme j'ai pris une journée de repos aujourd'hui, j'étais bien motivé pour terminer (enfin) Story about my uncle.
> 
> Bien avancé, jusqu'à la caverne de glace...
> 
> J'avais espoir d'arriver à la fin
> 
> Et...
> 
> Il y'a au début un passage où il faut franchir un gouffre (assez long) sur des caisses... 
> ...


La pire section du jeu à mon avis.
Je l'ai détestée.

Bon courage  ::trollface::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Comme j'ai pris une journée de repos aujourd'hui, j'étais bien motivé pour terminer (enfin) Story about my uncle.
> 
> Bien avancé, jusqu'à la caverne de glace...
> 
> J'avais espoir d'arriver à la fin
> 
> Et...
> 
> Il y'a au début un passage où il faut franchir un gouffre (assez long) sur des caisses... 
> ...


Oh purée oui j'avais oublié ce passage. Il est bien galère en effet... Tu peux regarder des soluces sur Youtube pour voir quel chemin prendre.
Bon courage...

----------


## ajcrou

> Tu peux regarder des soluces sur Youtube pour voir quel chemin prendre.


Oui, c'est ce que j'ai fais..., mais impossible de reproduire la même chose.

J'essayerais de reprendre à tête reposé dimanche après-midi...

----------


## La Chouette

> Comme j'ai pris une journée de repos aujourd'hui, j'étais bien motivé pour terminer (enfin) Story about my uncle.
> 
> Bien avancé, jusqu'à la caverne de glace...
> 
> J'avais espoir d'arriver à la fin


Mon ami pas très bon en jeu vidéo a fini le jeu à la manette, donc tout est possible, continue !

----------


## Supergounou

> Arf c'est possible, c'est le seul de la série que j'ai fait qu'une fois 
> Alors que j'ai découvert la série avec Fusion, que j'ai pas mal retourné quand j'étais plus jeune.


Fusion et Zero Mission sont bien plus dirigistes, oui  ::):

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai enfin terminé un jeu, et il s'agit de *Styx Master of the Shadows*. 

Je n'ai pas forcément une grande expérience en terme de jeux d'infiltration, mais il s'agit sans nul doute du plus difficile auquel j'ai joué. Il est vrai que j'ai fait le jeu en mode "Gobelin", dans lequel le combat ne s'envisage pas : un gobelin attrapé au collet est un gobelin mort. Souvent, dans les jeux de ce types (de Deus Ex à Mark of the Ninja, pour faire vite...), on s'arrange pour isoler sa cible, on s'insinue dans l'aimable conduit d'aération qui court-circuite les situations fâcheuses, on utilise divers gadgets et autres capacités spéciales  qui apportent au final une impression de puissance... On domine, on joue au chat et à la souris.  

Dans Styx, ça n'a jamais vraiment été le cas. Je me suis toujours senti faible et fragile. Bien souvent, on se retrouve dans des situations proches de l'inextricable si on ne fait pas attention. Des salles bourrées de gardes, bien éclairée, très difficile à manœuvrer, et notre pauvre farfadet vert planqué sous une table ou dans une armoire ! Il y a bien des pouvoirs et des armes utiles, mais on ne peut pas vraiment abuser de leur utilisation, notre inventaire étant des plus restreints. Bref, je ne me suis jamais senti comme le prédateur ultime, à l'aise en toutes circonstances telle une ombre intouchable (même en fin de partie). L'IA des gardes n'a pas inventé la poudre à couper l'eau chaude, mais on sait que dans ce type de jeu, une IA trop "réaliste" rendrait la chose tout bonnement injouable. 

Côté défaut, je dirais que le scénario, très survolé, ne m'a pas vraiment passionné. On sent qu'il s'agit d'un univers riche, un monde développé avec ses différentes races, ses luttes de pouvoir, le tout tournant autour d'une ressource magique et spirituelle : l'ambre. Mais le scénario n'explicite rien. C'est un peu comme si on lisait un chapitre chopé au hasard au milieu d'une saga Dark Fantasy en dix volumes. Du coup, l'histoire de Styx, sa malédiction, l'arbre à ambre, les relations entre humains et elfes, les enjeux  politiques d'un monde au bord de l'effondrement... Autant d'éléments à peine suggérés et expédiés en quelques cinématiques. 
L’imprécision des sauts et l'aléatoire des séquences de "plateformes" ont aussi été source de pas mal de frustrations. Je suis tombé un bon paquet de fois pour des erreurs de perspectives et je n'ai toujours pas compris comment faire pour que ce couillon de gobelin s'accroche à une corniche au lieu de commettre un suicide. Parfois il s'accroche, parfois il se laisse tomber comme une pierre en m'insultant ! Enfin, je n'ai découvert certaines fonctions essentielles que très tardivement dans le jeu (siffler, par exemple, qui ouvre tout un champ de possibilités), le tutoriel n'en faisant même pas mention. 

 Autre défaut de conception, mais venant  de moi sans doute : j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à me diriger dans ces décors labyrinthiques, avec pour seule indication une carte douteuse et une vague flèche pointant dans la bonne direction. Or, lorsqu'on peine à éviter des gardes en frôlant les murs et la catastrophe à tous moments, difficile de trop se perdre à la recherche du prochain objectif. Il y a aussi pas mal de recyclage d'ancienne map et des décors très semblables, mais ça participe à l'ambiance poisseuse et déprimante du titre. Pour conclure, ce fut ardu, parfois exaspérant, mais j'ai bien apprécié.

La preuve :

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voilà, le 3ème est le bon :



> Terminé *Spec Ops: The Line*.
> 
> Un bon shooter, bien qu'il y ait eu quelques passages un peu trop difficiles. L'histoire est au-dessus du lot pour ce qui concerne les jeux de guerre, mais on sent quand même progressivement venir le twist final.
> J'ai bien aimé.


Je vais faire une mini pause point'n click avant de m'attaquer à Warhammer Space Marine.

Tiens, j'ai vu l'écran des stats sur le site cpcbacklog. Ca serait sympa de pouvoir valider un jeu (comme maintenant) mais aussi le "barrer" pour dire qu'on l'a essayé et qu'on le jette par la fenêtre. Non ?

----------


## NFafa

Je viens de terminer le cinquième et dernier jeu *What Remains of Edith Finch*



Spoiler Alert! 






Je n'en attendais rien ... et j'ai pris une claque. Je n'ai pas trop envie d'analyser le truc - pour faire court j'ai plongé dedans du début à la fin et j'ai été particulièrement touché par l'histoire.
On peut très certainement débattre pour déterminer si c'est un vrai "jeu vidéo" ou pas, mais quelle importance ? 
=> J'ai bien aimé

Sinon terminé depuis le début de semaine *A Story About My Uncle*



Spoiler Alert! 






Je n'en attendais rien non plus ... et j'avais raison  ::lol:: 
Un petit jeu de grappin avec une petite histoire simple mais pas désagréable. On s'amuse à sauter, s'agripper, se balader et découvrir les décors et les zone cachées. De temps en temps on s'énerve sur certains passages à la c... 

Spoiler Alert! 


oui je pense aux caisses flottantes

, et puis on arrive à la fin. On a pas passé un moment désagréable, mais je n'en retiendrai sans doute pas grand chose.
=> J'ai moyennement aimé


Event terminé  :Cigare:

----------


## Nono

J'ai enfin fini mon premier jeu, *Mirror's Edge: Catalyst*, et je remercie Tigri de l'avoir choisi.
Mon avis sur le jeu :



> Il y a beaucoup de choses intéressantes à dire sur cette suite.
> 
> Déjà, j'ai trouvé le jeu splendide. Chaque quartier y va de sa subtile coloration, qui s'imbrique parfaitement dans l'écrin aseptisé de la ville. C'est propre, beau, et c'est taillé pour servir le gameplay. La réalisation est impeccable, pensée dans les moindres détails.
> 
> Malgré tout, l'open world n'est pas aussi instinctif qu'on le voudrait. Après plus d'une dizaine d'heures de jeu, j'avais encore du mal à me déplacer proprement. Il faut dire que l'aire de jeu est assez grande. La mort dans l'âme, j'ai dû épouser le sens urbain, et digérer les indicateurs de mission, au détriment de l'immersion. A vrai dire, je ne vois pas comment faire sans, si on veut être un tant soit peu efficace sur le parcours. Au bout d'un moment, on intègre tout ça sans problème, ce n'est pas un point négatif.
> 
> Beaucoup de missions principales (et les gridnodes) ne m'ont pas passionnées plus que ça en terme de gameplay. Il faut observer l'environnement pour progresser d'une plateforme à une autre, à la manière d'une Lara Croft un peu plus souple. Ce n'est pas ce qui m'intéresse dans un Mirror's Edge.
> 
> Les missions de livraison, de diversion, ou de fuite, sont déjà plus chouettes et dans l'esprit du jeu.
> ...

----------


## Nono

Hum... Soit Rouxbarbe est mort, soit je lui ai choisi des jeux qui ne l'inspirent pas du tout...

----------


## madgic

> Hum... Soit Rouxbarbe est mort, soit je lui ai choisi des jeux qui ne l'inspirent pas du tout...


On est une quinzaine de morts pour l'instant  ::'(:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Hum... Soit Rouxbarbe est mort, soit je lui ai choisi des jeux qui ne l'inspirent pas du tout...


Hey j'ai pas pu jouer de la semaine, mais ce soir j'ai avancé sur Plants VS Zombies ! C'est mon objectif de l'event de tout façon, au moins un jeu parce que pas certain de pouvoir faire mieux  :^_^: 

Donc aucun lien avec ton choix de jeux qui me convient parfaitement !

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die* (saison un...urgh), jeu chapeauté par SWERY (le type derrière Deadly Premonitions).
Beaucoup aimé au final. Je vais être honnête, j'ai eu un peu de mal au début, le prologue m'a laissé intrigué mais bof, le début du premier épisode est trop lent, puis ça décolle enfin et par la suite le rythme est beaucoup mieux maîtrisé. Du coup la sauce a pris et je suis bien rentré dans l'ambiance complètement WTF (variant du chelou Twin Peaks-esque au over-the-top-trop-stylé-tavu quasi nanardesque dans les scènes d'action).
Techniquement c'est bof mais la patte graphique est réussie et les musiques sont vraiment bonnes et participent bien à l'ambiance.

Le gameplay est assez étrange, je comparerais les contrôles à Killer 7 (on choisit nos mouvements mais sur rails) ou du case par case en version jeu d'aventure. C'est un jeu Kinect à la base (ce qui fait donc deux bons jeux Kinect au total, wouhou), sur PC on joue à la souris qui répond un peu "ramollie" pour simuler le kinect, ça fait bizarre au début mais on s'y habitue.
Je suis mitigé sur le système de stamina (faire quoi que ce soit bouffe une jauge qu'on recharge en trouvant de la bouffe), ça crée effectivement une contrainte qui empêche de tout tester dans tous les sens n'importe comment et oblige à être efficace voire crée de la tension dans certaines phases, mais c'est clairement artificiel. On a aussi des phases de QTE, principalement du style drag and drop pour simuler des mouvements de bras. Elles ne sont pas bien difficiles et les mouvements demandés correspondent plutôt bien à l'action donc ça se déroule sans accrocs, ce qui est déjà pas mal pour des QTE.

C'est franchement dommage que le côté Kinect ait cramé le jeu direct au niveau ventes et condamné la suite du développement, j'aurais vraiment aimé avoir la suite.
Je note la grosse faute de goût de CPC qui lui avait mis 3/10 (oui bon Pipo il porte bien son nom  ::trollface:: ) à côté par exemple de trucs encensés comme Kentucky Route Zero ou plus proche dans l'exécution les Walking Dead de Telltale. Pas le même testeur, je sais, mais merde un peu de cohérence quoi.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Et voilà, le 3ème est le bon :
> 
> 
> Je vais faire une mini pause point'n click avant de m'attaquer à Warhammer Space Marine.
> 
> Tiens, j'ai vu l'écran des stats sur le site cpcbacklog. Ca serait sympa de pouvoir valider un jeu (comme maintenant) mais aussi le "barrer" pour dire qu'on l'a essayé et qu'on le jette par la fenêtre. Non ?


Je me rend compte que je ne t'ai filé que des jeux d'action au final, j'aurais dût être plus varié dans ma sélection.

M'enfin, hier j'ai finit mon premier jeu de la liste et grand classique du topic du backlog, j'ai nommé *Bastion*.
https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...b=achievements

Un petit jeu très sympathique et poétique (bien qu'on y passe son temps à casser des bouches), des décors de fond peints à la main absolument superbes, le jeu dure juste assez longtemps pour que la lassitude ne s'installe pas (parce que bien qu'il y ait plus d'une dizaine d'armes, la plupart ne servent quasiment pas, comme le lanceur de dards, l'arc ou bien le lance-"roquettes"), l'histoire est sympa bien que filant un peu le bourdon : 

Spoiler Alert! 


si on prend la fin où on remonte dans le temps c'est quasiment confirmé que contrairement à ce que pensait le vieux personne n'a gardé ses souvenirs, et donc du coup le cycle est amené à se reproduire (d'où le New Game +), et si on décide de continuer sur cette ligne temporelle, on reste dans un monde éparpillé façon puzzle avec la majorité de la population morte tout ça parce qu'une bande de connards voulaient génocider préventivement les natifs de la région afin d'exploiter toutes ses ressources en paix.


J'ai pris la première fin, mais la narration laisse clairement sous-entendre que ce n'est pas la "bonne", faudra que je me fasse un NG+ pour prendre l'autre à l'occasion.

Maintenant reste à voir avec quel jeu j'enchaîne, surtout vu le très peu de temps que j'ai par semaine en ce moment à cause de mon taf (non parce que deux semaines pour se faire Bastion, c'est la lose), peut être une partie d'Endless Space pour le valider, ou bien Child of Light (le second plus court de la liste)

----------


## Nehluxhes

Terminé *Red Faction Guerrilla Re-mars-tered*

Dans un futur proche Elon Musk a colonisé Mars et a fini par révéler sa nature de grand vilain en opprimant les mineurs sur place pour qu'ils y construisent sa nouvelle gigafactory grâce à sa milice personnelle, l'EDF (non pas l'électricité, l'Earth Defence Force, faut suivre un peu), dont chaque soldat est équipé d'un lance-flamme Tesla.
La planète rouge est semi-terraformée puisqu'il n'y a plus besoin de se balader en combinaison bien qu'il n'y ait majoritairement que du sable et des cailloux et on y incarne un révolutionnaire de la lutte des classes qui entends bien manifester son mécontentement de la manière la plus calme qui soit, c'est à dire en faisant exploser tous les bâtiments qui ont le malheur d'attirer son attention.

Car si en effet l'histoire est oubliable (malheureusement pas d'Elon, ma version est juste plus intéressante) l'attrait du jeu réside particulièrement dans ses bâtiments destructibles. A l'exception de rares poutrelles pour les plus gros d'entre eux TOUT les bâtiments qu'on peut croiser sont destructibles et le jeu nous pousse à les détruire puisque c'est ainsi qu'on va reprendre le contrôle de la planète à l'EDF (ou du moins ce qu'il en restera).
Et de ce côté là c'est réussi car il est extrêmement jouissif de voir s'écrouler le pont sur lequel passait un convoi de l'EDF grâce à quelques charges explosives bien placées ou d'observer l'effet domino d'une grande cheminée industrielle s'effondrer sur une autre! On transforme petit à petit le paysage en un champ de ruines et ça procure une sensation de puissance très... satisfaisante.

Il y a également plein de mini-jeux style ramener un véhicule à un endroit dans un temps donné ou détruire un bâtiment dans des circonstances particulières (style accrocher des charges sur des tonneaux d'hydrogène pour les balancer dans des tuyaux afin qu'ils atteignent une construction inaccessible autrement) mais je ne m'y suis pas attardé.

J'avais abandonné le jeu dans sa version originale il y a longtemps et je me suis vite souvenu pourquoi, une des premières missions (celle pour libérer le premier secteur) peut être extrêmement frustrante. Il faut détruire le plus rapidement possible des radars en fonçant dedans à bord d'une voiture tout en étant poursuivi par l'EDF qui ne lésine jamais sur le nombre de ses véhicules (pour certaines missions c'est même assez risible :D ). Le problème c'est que gravité martienne oblige la moindre bosse peut nous faire valdinguer dans tous les sens et cela peut vite devenir irrattrapable si on se fait emboutir sans arrêt juste derrière. J'ai joué en difficulté normale et malgré ça j'ai bien dû me reprendre à 5 fois pour terminer cette mission, vu qu'elle arrive assez tôt dans le jeu elle a de quoi décourager. ça serait une erreur parce que le reste du jeu est plus facile.
En parlant de la difficulté je me dois aussi de mentionner l'upgrade d'invisibilité qui est beaucoup trop puissante je trouve et peut rendre le reste du jeu assez trivial.


En tout les cas je te remercie Galgu car je ne pense pas que sans toi j'aurai retenté l'expérience et j'ai pourtant passé un bon moment dessus!
Il ne me reste donc plus qu'un seul jeu...

----------


## Kulfy

*Hexcells*



Petit puzzle très relaxant.
A noter que j'ai refait le jeu une deuxième fois, en me rendant compte à l'avant-dernier niveau que ce 'Slot 2' n'était pas un autre pack de niveaux, mais simplement un deuxième emplacement de sauvegarde.   ::XD:: 
Je trouvais ça étrange aussi de repartir sur un tutoriel avec des niveaux tout bidons   ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

*Stealth Bastard Deluxe* terminé en cinq heures !

Mon avis : 

Stealth Bastard Deluxe est un puzzle-platformer assaisonné d'une pointe de die-and-retry et n'ayant finalement pas grand chose à voir avec les jeu d'infiltration auxquelles nous sommes habitués.

Je m'explique : d’habitude dans un jeu d'infiltration on est plutôt lent, on s'applique, et on sert les fesses pour ne pas se faire voir. Dans Stealth Bastard chaque niveau est chronométré, et le but va être de résoudre le niveau et de faire preuve de la dextérité nécessaire pour arriver à la fin, en apprenant de chacune de nos morts répétées.

Du coup c'est beaucoup plus rapide, et si on atteint pas les sommets de frénésie de Super Meat Boy, on est bien plus souvent en train de courir qu'en train de se cacher. Enfin, quand on a compris quoi faire bien sûr. Car chaque niveau doit être analysé régulièrement afin de trouver la marche à suivre.

Le jeu est très propre graphiquement, l'humour glauque/gore prête à sourire, et tant que ça n'est pas trop dur on s'amuse bien. Car certains niveaux font monter la difficulté d'un bon cran, et là le fun disparaît atrocement vite ! Il y a en effet 2/3 passages plutôt frustrant que j'ai trouvés plutôt nazes, mais ça vaut le coup de persévérer car les derniers niveaux sont franchement cools et remontent le niveau !

Autre bon point, le jeu ajoute régulièrement de nouveaux mécanismes et ça aide bien à renouveler l'intérêt du jeu !

Bref, 453 morts plus tard le jeu est bouclé, et j'ai passé un bon moment à jouer à ce Stealth Bastard Deluxe.

14/20

Très satisfait de ma sélection aussi, et demain j'attaque *La Fureur de l'Etranger*.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Hexcells*
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/03/16/693...5934b9a541.jpg
> 
> Petit puzzle très relaxant.
> A noter que j'ai refait le jeu une deuxième fois, en me rendant compte à l'avant-dernier niveau que ce 'Slot 2' n'était pas un autre pack de niveaux, mais simplement un deuxième emplacement de sauvegarde.  
> Je trouvais ça étrange aussi de repartir sur un tutoriel avec des niveaux tout bidons


Si tu veux prolonger l'expérience, n'hésite pas à lancer Hexcells Plus puis Hexcells Infinite, ils sont encore meilleurs  :;):

----------


## Nono

> Donc aucun lien avec ton choix de jeux qui me convient parfaitement !


Ouf, me voilà rassuré.

Maintenant au boulot feignasse !  :Boom:

----------


## Kulfy

> Si tu veux prolonger l'expérience, n'hésite pas à lancer Hexcells Plus puis Hexcells Infinite, ils sont encore meilleurs


Je vais plutôt le garder au chaud dans le backlog, ça fera un point facile pour le prochain event  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Je vais plutôt le garder au chaud dans le backlog, ça fera un point facile pour le prochain event


Attend, je rajoute dans les règles qu'il est interdit de donner un Hexcells à Kulfy  ::trollface::

----------


## Kulfy

Boh, avec le nombre de gens qui les lisent, je ne crains pas grand chose  ::trollface:: 

*BIT.TRIP Presents... Runner2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien*



Dans la continuité de Bit Trip Runner, on retrouve Commander Video et ses acolytes dans un savoureux mélange de Plateformes et de jeu de rythme.
Le système de scoring est un peu plus poussé que dans le premier, avec la possibilité de 'danser' à n'importe quel moment, ce qui rapporte quelques points supplémentaires, mais nous empêche de saisir un nouvel input tant que l'animation n'est pas terminée. Pour obtenir un score maximum, il faut donc essayer de danser un max sans pour autant manquer un saut ou se manger un obstacle.
Un gros point noir de ce système, c'est qu'il est parfois plus rentable de jouer dans le mode de difficulté le plus bas, pour avoir moins d'obstacles et plus de temps pour caser notre figure de break-dance favorite. Pourquoi ne pas avoir mis un leaderboard par niveau de difficulté ?  ::huh::  
Un autre souci récurrent, le manque de contraste entre le personnage et le décor / les obstacles ; il y a parfois de gros problèmes de visibilité qui ne se posaient pas du tout dans le premier épisode.

Je critique, je critique, mais j'ai quand même passé un très bon moment. La BO qui se voit complétée par des bruitages liés à nos actions (sauter, repousser un projectile...) est toujours au top. Je regrette juste l'absence d'Anamanaguchi au générique de fin.
Je n'aurai pas la patience de le faire à 100% (obligé pour ça de refaire tous les niveaux en mode facile... ::zzz:: ), mais j'ai pris plaisir à faire sauter quelques uns de tes temps sur le leaderboard, Supergounou !

----------


## Galgu

Mon event a été un peu perturbé car je suis tombé sur Trials rising  ::rolleyes::  mais je m'y remet !

Fini *Transistor*

Un bon concept mais qui a sûrement manqué de budget. Beaux visuels, musique interessante, mais trop d'immersion d'un coup, peu d'explication sur le contexte, et des combats assez répétitifs.

C'est pas si mal dans l'ensemble.

----------


## Flad

J'ai fini ce soir le chapitre 2 de Little Nightmare.
Pour le moment, c'est pas une très bonne expérience pour moi :/
Mais j'aurai probablement pas le temps de changer donc je vais m’efforcer de le finir pour l'event.

----------


## ajcrou

> J'essayerais de reprendre à tête reposé dimanche après-midi...


Toujours pas...

Encore essayé une petite heure ce dimanche... pour traverser sur ces caisses volantes...

Et échec critique...

 ::sad:: 

Mais, je vais réussir à le terminer, je veux encore y croire.
 :Emo:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je me rend compte que je ne t'ai filé que des jeux d'action au final, j'aurais dût être plus varié dans ma sélection.


C'est sûr que j'aurais pas dit non à un petit point'n click, surtout que j'en ai quelques courts dans mon backlog  ::):  Pas de souci, j'ai fini ma pause ce soir et je m'attaque à Warhammer Space Marine demain soir.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Comme j'ai pris une journée de repos aujourd'hui, j'étais bien motivé pour terminer (enfin) Story about my uncle.
> 
> Bien avancé, jusqu'à la caverne de glace...
> 
> J'avais espoir d'arriver à la fin
> 
> Et...
> 
> Il y'a au début un passage où il faut franchir un gouffre (assez long) sur des caisses... 
> ...


Je compatis, la maniabilité pourrie aléatoire du grappin est vraiment handicapante dans cette partie là. Je me souviens aussi d'une salle ou il faut utiliser des bouts de plafond qui s'écroule pour passer un gouffre, assez horrible en son genre. Bonne chance vieux...

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> C'est sûr que j'aurais pas dit non à un petit point'n click, surtout que j'en ai quelques courts dans mon backlog  Pas de souci, j'ai fini ma pause ce soir et je m'attaque à Warhammer Space Marine demain soir.


Au pire si tu veux on peut demander aux orgas de modifier ta liste pour que je t'ajoutes un ou deux point'n click ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Non, non, pas de souci. J'ai déjà pu regarde à 3 jeux sur les 5 (même si j'en ai mis 2 de côté). Et l'exode d'Abe est dans un autre registre, mais il est un peu plus long, il suivra, mais se terminera sans doute après la fin de l'event.

----------


## LoupGris

Je suis un peu à la bourre.
J'ai commencé Forgotton Anne et je l'apprécie beaucoup... Mais je ne joue en solo que le WE donc j'avance pas.
Ce We, pour sécuriser une réussite dans le backlog, j'ai lancé *The Quiet Man*...
Bon Hilikkus m'avait prévenu... Et puis je me suis dit, je vais me faire mon propre avis... Au début j'accroche, ça commence comme un film, ça promet un concept intéressant... Et puis....les combats... Moches, mal foutus, avec une caméra presque fixe. Tu tapes et tu défonces, tu sais pas comment, ou tu te fais défoncer, sans vraiment savoir comment ou comment faire pour l'éviter. A ce niveau là, l'absence de son audible n'est pas un handicap. C'est même plutôt sympa. Ça corrige presque par l'ambiance les défaillances du gameplay...
Puis tu as une cinématique (longue) du point du vue du héros, sourd donc. Donc la cinématique est TRES longue, vu que si tu ne sais pas lire sur les lèvres en anglais ou si tu connais pas le langage des signes (vaguement utilisé à quelques reprises), tu oublies la compréhension. Pire, ce qui constitue le 2ème défaut du jeu, les sons des voix ne sont pas atténués comme ceux des pas, des chocs ou autres. Ils sont remplacés par une espèce de mélodie au piano ou à la steelbox étouffée et atténuée dans le plus pur style jeu cartoonesque. C'est...déroutant au début, carrément ridicule après... Alors oui, le but est bien de te faire sentir que tu peux piger l'histoire, le ton, les grandes lignes, comme un sourd, mais bon, ça va bien 5 min... La première cinématique donc... Sauf que t'en as une entre 2 phases de combat dégueu. Et pleines de dialogues en plus. Donc d'absence de dialogues quand t'es dans la peau d'un sourd. Ce qui nous amène au 3ème problème: je suis pas cinéaste ou critique cinéma, mais il en existe des films contemplatifs avec même pas 4 pages de dialogues, où on se concentre sur les plans, la photo, etc, et qui arrivent quand même, par le jeu des acteurs et la puissance de la mise en scène à raconter des histoires incroyables. Ben The Quiet Man c'est tout le contraire. C'est un polar/thriller (vite fait) dont on rend les (nombreux) dialogues incompréhensibles, sans rien changer aux format habituel. Ajouté à des performances d'acteurs franchement très moyennes, un passage format filmé/format 3D jouable qui oscille entre "pas mal" et "carrément dégueulasse pour 2019", je conclurais en disant que je j'accroche moyennement... Mais je vais m'accrocher et le finir, surtout parce qu'on m'a promis moins de 5h de calvaire...
Et zou, je retournerai sur *Forgotton Anne*.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai fait 1h30 sur Warhammer 40k: Space Marine et c'est très bon. Très violent aussi, mais je m'éclate bien dessus (les orks aussi  ::P:  ). Mais c'est sans doute pas l'idéal à faire avant d'aller pieuter  ::):  (c'est pas avec ça qu'on se calme).

----------


## pipoop

Va dormir pour l'empereur!!

----------


## Nehluxhes

Et c'est avec *Thomas was Alone* que je rejoins à mon tour le club très select de ceux qui ont terminé leurs 5 jeux  :Indeed: 

C'est un petit jeu d'énigme/plateforme aux graphismes très minimalistes où on dirige différentes formes géométriques qui ont chacune leur particularité (double saut, trampoline, gravité inversée etc...) et il faut les faire coopérer pour que tout le monde progresse jusqu'au niveau suivant, le tout avec un peu de narration qui arriverait presque à rendre tout ces rectangles attachants...
Au début je n'étais pas très convaincu mais dès le 5ème niveau, quand on a plus d'un rectangle à diriger en fait, je me suis fais prendre au jeu au point que j'ai fais les niveaux bonus. Le jeu est très court (3h le jeu de base) donc pas le temps de se lasser!

----------


## Mordicus

Fini *Kingdom New Lands*. Enfin, quand je dis "fini", il me reste à débloquer des choses et faire l'île Skull, mais c'est un DLC. 
On incarne donc un roi ou une reine qui doit sauver sa couronne ! Car le royaume est envahi par des créatures démoniaques, avides d'argent, émergeant de portails dimensionnels. Le but du jeu consiste à retaper une épave de bateau (ce qui coute très cher) afin de fuir, couronne en tête, sur une autre île. 

Il s'agit d'un jeu de gestion/stratégie aux mécaniques minimalistes. Le joueur contrôle le roi sur son cheval, et celui-ci ne peut faire que deux actions : se déplacer et payer. La carte de chaque île est générée aléatoirement. On n'a pas le choix de l'emplacement des bâtiments, seulement de les construire ou non. Un petit tertre permet de bâtir une palissade, un rocher, une tour de guet, un filet d'eau sert de base à une ferme, et c'est à peu près tout. Les autres bâtiments se débloquent automatiquement en améliorant son camp de base ou en explorant les différentes îles. Donc, il faut gérer son capital de pièces d'or afin d'améliorer les fortifications, notre base (qui peut se transformer en château) devant résister aux assauts de plus en plus féroces des créatures avides d'or et de destructions. 

Pour gagner cet or, il faut engager des manants qui trainent sans but dans quelques villages de l'île. Ensuite, ceux-ci peuvent devenir des chasseurs/guerriers, si on leur paye un arc, ou des artisans, si on leur paye un marteau. Les chasseurs rapportent des sous en chassant le lapin ou la biche, les artisans construisent et entretiennent les fortifications. Il existe deux autres fonctions possibles : agriculteur (achat d'une faux), activité aussi lucrative, et chevalier, pour effectuer des raids sur les portails dimensionnels secondaires. Bref, en partant sur une base très simple, le jeu se complexifie gentiment, à l'image des îles de plus en plus grandes. Elles sont toutes constituées de manière semblables. A une extrémité se trouve le portail à démons ; à l'autre bout, le quai d'embarquement. Au fil des îles (qui sont au nombre de 5) des portails secondaires s'ajoutent, d'où la nécessité de les détruire avec l'aide de nos chevaliers, afin de limiter les attaques incessantes. 

Un jeu intéressant donc, mais qui n'est pas dénué de défauts. Déjà, il n'y a pratiquement pas de tutoriel. On va me dire que le fun réside dans l'expérimentation. Peut-être. Si on a l'éternité devant soi et un seul jeu sous la main... Mais moi, j'ai un backlog à vider ! Du coup, je n'ai pas hésité à consulter des guides pour apprendre la fonction de chaque structure (au grès de mes découvertes). Le jeu ne permet pas de sauvegarder à volonté et si on perd sa couronne (volée par un démon cupide), notre partie est fichue. On peut bien refaire l'île avec un nouveau roi mais il faudra alors repartir de zéro, le roi emportant toujours avec lui quelques ressources (hommes et argent) d'île en île. Sans ces ressources, il devient très difficile de tenter sa chance sur les derniers niveaux. Encore une fois, comme je ne vis pas dans un jour sans fin, je n'ai pas hésité à truander les sauvegardes automatiques tel un fourbe, avec du Alt Tab en cas de situations foireuses. La simplicité des mécaniques ont aussi leur mauvais côté. L'essentiel de notre activité durant une partie consiste à cavaler d'un bout à l'autre de la carte, avec un cheval qui s'épuise vite, pour recruter de la main d’œuvre. Les îles étant de plus en plus vastes, ces cavalcades finissent par devenir pesantes, pour ne pas dire lourdingues. Enfin, les situations auxquelles on fait face n'incitent pas vraiment le joueur à varier sa stratégie. Par exemple, le meilleur moyen d'engranger de l'argent consiste à engager des masses de chasseurs et à couper des arbres pour créer des plaines à lapins. L'intérêt de l'agriculture s'en trouve fortement réduit : trop chère, trop fragile, pas assez de rendement. L'arrivée de l'hiver pourrait inciter aux changements, car il signe la fin de nos revenus liés à la chasse et à l'agriculture. Mais il faut vraiment trainer une éternité sur la map avant d’apercevoir le premier flocon... 

Côté technique, rien à redire : les graphismes sont en joli pixel art, et les musiques, de qualité, font du jeu une expérience relaxante.       
Malgré les défauts décris ci-dessus, *Kingdom New Lands* s'avère assez prenant et je pense pousser l'expérience jusqu'à débloquer tous les bâtiments et, une fois bien équipé, affronter crânement le DLC.

----------


## Mordicus

Je constate que "Transitor" figure dans ma liste de jeux alors que je ne le possède pas. Je crois qu'à la base c'était Hotline Miami 2, mais il y a eu cafouillage visiblement ! Je ne tiens pas particulièrement à faire Hotline Miami 2, et ma liste manque un peu de jeux courts. Pourrait-on encore me changer ça (mon binôme ou autre) ? L'idéal, ça serait de taper dans la liste des jeux d'aventure/point & click, c'est là où se trouve les plus courts, comme ça j'aurais peut-être le temps de le faire (là, je vais me lancer dans Beyond Good en Evil).

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je constate que "Transitor" figure dans ma liste de jeux alors que je ne le possède pas. Je crois qu'à la base c'était Hotline Miami 2, mais il y a eu cafouillage visiblement ! Je ne tiens pas particulièrement à faire Hotline Miami 2, et ma liste manque un peu de jeux courts. Pourrait-on encore me changer ça (mon binôme ou autre) ? L'idéal, ça serait de taper dans la liste des jeux d'aventure/point & click, c'est là où se trouve les plus courts, comme ça j'aurais peut-être le temps de le faire (là, je vais me lancer dans Beyond Good en Evil).


J'ai regardé ta liste, et voici quelques jeux (à voir si celui qui décide pour toi veut bien changer et s'il est intéressé par mon avis  ::):  ) :
- Four Last Things
- Puzzle Agent
- The awesome adventures of captain Spirit
- Tsioque
- What Remains of Edith Finch (plutôt walking simulator)

Ceux là sont bien et plutôt courts.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *Hexcells*


 :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai regardé ta liste, et voici quelques jeux (à voir si celui qui décide pour toi veut bien changer et s'il est intéressé par mon avis  ) :
> - What Remains of Edith Finch (plutôt walking simulator)
> 
> Ceux là sont bien et plutôt courts.


Je gros plussoie pour What Remains of Edith Finch !

----------


## Mordicus

La liste est super, merci. Je vais la proposer à mon binôme par MP pour voir ce qu'il en dit, au cas où il passe plus trop dans le coin.

----------


## Kaede

C'est encore pas cette fois que j'arriverai à finir tous mes jeux moi je crois  ::unsure:: 

Avancé sur Unreal II mais par petites sessions (j'ai 6.3h de jeu pour l'instant, je dois en être aux 2/3 du jeu à tout casser). C'est pas pourri, mais je m'ennuie un tantinet.

Du coup j'ai commencé tout de suite Snakebird, très sympa même si ça s'annonce chauud (quand je lis un canard -qui avait fini et bien rincé Spacechem, je crois- dire que Snakebird était son dernier jeu à "le mettre à l'amende" avant Baba is You, j'ai peur). Les niveaux de base sont faisables, mais le niveau 7, ouch. Facile le genre de trucs sur lequel je peux bloquer 30 minutes. Heureusement qu'on a le choix entre plusieurs niveaux (et les 10 et suivant sont beaucoup plus faciles que ce numéro 7) ! Je parle même pas du premier niveau optionnel, le genre de truc que je ferai (hélas) jamais, enfin je pense ...  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Du coup j'ai commencé tout de suite Snakebird, très sympa même si ça s'annonce chauud (quand je lis un canard -qui avait fini et bien rincé Spacechem, je crois- dire que Snakebird était son dernier jeu à "le mettre à l'amende" avant Baba is You, j'ai peur). Les niveaux de base sont faisables, mais le niveau 7, ouch. Facile le genre de trucs sur lequel je peux bloquer 30 minutes. Heureusement qu'on a le choix entre plusieurs niveaux (et les 10 et suivant sont beaucoup plus faciles que ce numéro 7) ! Je parle même pas du premier niveau optionnel, le genre de truc que je ferai (hélas) jamais, enfin je pense ...


Ah oui Snakebird c'est du gros, au début c'est sympas mais rapidement c'est torsade de cerveau assuré. Je sais plus à quel niveau je l'avais abandonné (12? 13?) mais j'étais proche de l'avc.

----------


## Nono

> Un autre souci récurrent, le manque de contraste entre le personnage et le décor / les obstacles ; il y a parfois de gros problèmes de visibilité qui ne se posaient pas du tout dans le premier épisode.


Certes le 1 est plus lisible, mais personnellement les graphismes me pétaient tellement les yeux que je ne pouvais pas tenir très longtemps. Ca engendrait une rapide fatigue oculaire chez moi.
Du coup je préfére les couleurs plus douces et moins contrastées du 2.

----------


## Eskimon

Ca y est j'ai fini mon premier jeu !!

Il s'agissait de Battle Chef Brigade. Au final, je suis ni chaud ni froid. C'est sympa de constater sa progression quand on voit la masse de points qu'on est capable de sortir sur les derniers matchs, et que les gestes deviennent plus fluides, mais pour autant ca reste un jeu assez répétitif. On combat, on revient, on match, on combat, on revient, on match etc... Cependant il y a une histoire tout du long, mais au final on voit encore et toujours les mêmes décors et protagonistes (surtout que la carte que l'on voit de temps en temps laisse penser que d'autres décors seront visibles), ce qui pour le coup m'a un peu lassé. Je me suis un peu forcé pour finir, en commençant à trouver le temps long.

Après mon propos est probablement faussé par le fait que j'avais pas forcément la tête à jouer, ayant d'autres trucs tout aussi intéressant à faire pendant ce mois XD

Bref, bien mais pas top !

Prochaine étape, What Remains of Edith Finch, histoire de finir au moins 2 jeux (je suis triste, j'aurais bien aimé en faire plus)



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Nono

Je suis toujours sur *Human Resource Machine* et je galère comme pas possible pour trier des couples d'entiers relatifs.
Les quelques bribes d'algo assimilées il y a 20 ans en IUT ne sont plus que cendres et poussières.

Human Resource Machine, le jeu qui fait mal à ma réalité.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi de mon côté j'ai un peu lâché l'event maintenant que j'ai fini 3 jeux. Il me reste Rochard et Lara Croft Osiris, j'ai commencé les 2 mais pas super envie de les relancer. Je me suis remis à The Division et j'ai débuté Kingdom Come donc bon...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je constate que "Transitor" figure dans ma liste de jeux alors que je ne le possède pas. Je crois qu'à la base c'était Hotline Miami 2, mais il y a eu cafouillage visiblement ! Je ne tiens pas particulièrement à faire Hotline Miami 2, et ma liste manque un peu de jeux courts. Pourrait-on encore me changer ça (mon binôme ou autre) ? L'idéal, ça serait de taper dans la liste des jeux d'aventure/point & click, c'est là où se trouve les plus courts, comme ça j'aurais peut-être le temps de le faire (là, je vais me lancer dans Beyond Good en Evil).


Salut, j'ai retiré Transistor de ta liste - darkvador peut donc normalement te mettre autre chose à la place s'il repasse par là.  :;): 


De mon côté, j'ai un peu (beaucoup) trop aimé SteamWorld Heist puisque, après l'avoir terminé, j'ai relancé un deuxième run en NG+ en montant la difficulté, tout en reprenant du début SteamWorld Dig 2 que j'avais laissé en plan il y a quelques mois pour de très mauvaises raisons. Du coup, maintenant j'ai aussi fini SteamWorld Dig 2 (et ça m'a donné des envies de refaire le 1, mais je me fais violence), j'ai bouclé mon 2ème run sur Heist... et j'en ai entamé un 3ème en difficulté maximum.  :Emo:  Ça devient d'ailleurs très coton, l'erreur ne pardonne pas.

J'ai quand même réussi à me lancer dans *Transistor* avant-hier. Très impressionnant sur le plan artistique, et la narration est vraiment trippante. Le gameplay est intéressant mais j'avoue ne pas trop m'éclater avec ce système de combat, malgré sa richesse apparente. J'ai peur que ça m'ennuie un peu sur la durée, surtout si la difficulté grimpe et que je commence à perdre.

----------


## Eskimon

Comme beaucoup, je viens de finir What Remains of Edith Finch

C'est ma première fois avec un walking simulator il me semble, et ce fut une experience ma foi tout a fait intéressante. J'ai trouvé la narration vraiment bonne tout en laissant l'imagination du joueur libre pour certains moments. Le décor fourmille de détails et l'on est guidé tout du long, sans qu'aucun moment on est pour autant l'impression d'être forcé ou d'être sur un rail. Bref, une expérience intéressante. Alors par contre, attaquer le quand vous êtes un peu de bonne humeur parce que l'ambiance est pas des plus marrantes non plus :D



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## LoupGris

> J'ai quand même réussi à me lancer dans *Transistor* avant-hier. Très impressionnant sur le plan artistique, et la narration est vraiment trippante. Le gameplay est intéressant mais j'avoue ne pas trop m'éclater avec ce système de combat, malgré sa richesse apparente. J'ai peur que ça m'ennuie un peu sur la durée, surtout si la difficulté grimpe et que je commence à perdre.


La difficulté monte doucement, mais pour l'avoir fait par petites sessions très espacées dans le temps (donc en devant quasiment tout réapprendre à chaque fois), je n'ai galéré qu'à la toute fin...
Accroche toi au moins pour terminer l'histoire, ça vaut le coup...

----------


## Mordicus

> Salut, j'ai retiré Transistor de ta liste - darkvador peut donc normalement te mettre autre chose à la place s'il repasse par là.



darvador m'a dit par MP qu'il m'assignait la star de cet Event : What Remains of Edith Finch.

----------


## maxtidus10

Petit message pour dire que même si je fais le mort avec aucun jeu fini, j'ai bien avancé sur Bioshock Infinit et que je l'aurais fini avant la fin de l'event^^ ouf, la honte ne devrait pas être sur moi et mes ancêtres^^

----------


## Nehluxhes

Hmmm je ne sais pas, c'est un peu léger quand même pour quelqu'un qui précisait de pas avoir de problèmes avec des jeux plus longs que 20h  :tired: 
Alors au moins la honte sur 2 générations, c'est le mieux que je puisse t'accorder!

----------


## maxtidus10

> Hmmm je ne sais pas, c'est un peu léger quand même pour quelqu'un qui précisait de pas avoir de problèmes avec des jeux plus longs que 20h 
> Alors au moins la honte sur 2 générations, c'est le mieux que je puisse t'accorder!


Ahah, ça ira alors^^ en fait oui pas de soucis d'avoir 2 jeux parmis les 5 de plus de20h, vu que je peux finir un des trois qui dure moins de 15h, et commencer un qui dure plus même si je ne le finis pas.
Mais la pour ce mois ci, c'est surtout 1) le taf, 2) je joue pas mal à vermintide II encore donc beaucoup moins en solo il est vrai^^

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai fini mon quatrième jeu, *La Fureur de l'Etranger* hier, et j'ai bien aimé. Petite critique :

Une fois habitué au gameplay un peu inhabituel on s'amuse franchement pas mal !

Car s'il y a bien un truc qui m'a perturbé dans ce jeu, c'est l'alternance permanente entre vue à la troisième personne et vue FPS. Les contrôles sont différent dans les deux cas, ainsi que les déplacements : le protagoniste possède une inertie importante en vue extérieure alors qu'en vue intérieure les mouvements sont immédiats. Et vu que le jeu passe son temps à passer en caméra externe sans vous demander votre avis, c'est très crispant de passer d'un type de contrôle à l'autre sans l'avoir choisi !

Niveau ambiance par contre c'est un sans faute (comme toujours avec les jeux Oddworld !). Le doublage est excellent, les protagonistes charismatiques, et le décor façon western extra-terrestre très réussi. Tirer des munitions vivantes à l'arbalète est vraiment super sympa, surtout quand lesdites munitions font des remarques sarcastiques sur le protagoniste ! Seul la narration pèche un peu dans la première partie du jeu, car on se contente de partie à la chasse aux boss (très sympas pour la plupart) sans trop savoir pourquoi, et l'histoire ne se lance réellement qu'au deux tiers du jeu. Mais elle démarre sur les chapeaux de roue et rend bien plus intéressante les dernières heures de jeu.

Dernières heures dans lesquelles le jeu se transforme en FPS un peu velu et franchement réussi. Fini l'infiltration, place aux armes bourrines et aux ennemis agressifs !

Bref globalement une bien belle réussite que ce La Fureur de l'Etranger, même s'il m'a un peu trop agacé avec sa caméra changeante.

15/20

PS : J'ai du recommencer le jeu au bout d'1h45 parce que je l'avais lancé en mode difficile et que le deuxième boss était bien trop résistant à mes projectiles. Donc je pense que pour une première partie le mode normal est bien suffisant, d'autant que la fin du jeu contient un passage bien bien balèze.

----------


## maxtidus10

Et voilà mon jeu de l'event est terminé  ::):  *Bioshock Infinite*

Preuve : https://steamcommunity.com/id/maxtid...0/achievements


J'avais bien sur déjà joué aux deux précédents opus ainsi que leurs DLC, et celui là est très différent des deux derniers qui, eux, se ressemblaient pas mal. Déjà pour la ville bien sur, vu qu'on est plus à Rapture mais à Columbia : qui possède une ambiance beaucoup plus joyeuse et ouverte que la claustrophobie lugubre de Rapture. Dans un sens, ça rafraichit la formule, et on aurait peut être eu trop l'impression de déjà vu avec un troisième jeu dans la même ville. Au niveau du gameplay aussi, le jeu est très différent, même s'il existe toujours le système d'armes + pouvoirs, ceux-ci sont plus adaptés aux environnements larges et ouvert de la ville volante, et les déplacements notamment avec l'aérotram sont vraiment agréables et donnent des affrontements virevoltants très plaisants. Je regrette malgré tout le fait de ne pas pouvoir porter 10 armes différentes sur moi (seulement 2 comme la plupart des FPS qui se veulent réalistes), avec des munitions limitées, ce qui marchait bien dans les opus précédents et obligeait à varier plusieurs fois d'arme dans un même affrontement selon les situations (là on a plus tendance à tout faire avec les 2 armes, surtout qu'Elizabeth nous rend assez souvent des munitions). Au niveau du l'ambiance et du scénario, là aussi, c'est aux antipodes. L'ambiance parfois survival horror de Rapture est ici plus légère, et le fait de passer tout le jeu aux côtés d'Elizabeth que l'on apprend vite à apprécier (surtout car elle nous donne du fric j'avoue), met vraiment l'accent sur l'évolution de leur relation et les enjeux du scénario, que l'on oubliait un peu parfois dans Bioshock 2 (celui au meilleur gameplay mais au moins bon scénario selon moi). La fin est bien amenée et bien développée, et même s'il peut y avoir des zones d'ombre et un manque de réponses, j'ai plutôt apprécié le développement de l'histoire. Je vais maintenant pouvoir prendre mon temps pour me faire les DLC que j'avais acheté au prix fort à l'époque, mais que j'avais laissé moisir dans mon backlog pendant bien trop longtemps.

----------


## Kaede

Hop, fini Unreal II (suivre le lien pour atterir sur le topic [des] jeux que vous viendez de finir), après 9h.

----------


## Flad

Mon chemin de croix sur Little Nightmare se poursuit. 
J'ai fini le chapitre 3 : la cuisine.
Plus que 2.
Ce sera mon seul jeu de l'event vu le délai qu'il reste.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Yessss j'ai terminé un jeu ! Enfin... j'ai terminé le mode aventure de Plants VS Zombies, il y aurait encore des tonnes de trucs chouette à faire (mini-jeux, survival, etc.) mais j'arrête là !

Malgré une résolution austère (euhhh ça doit être du 800x600 non modifiable), ce tower defense en flash de 2009 se révèle excellent bien qu'assez simple pour la partie aventure. De quoi débloquer toutes les plantes et connaître toutes les bases pour attaquer la suite pour ceux qui seraient tentés.

Merci à Nono pour se choix, un de moins dans le backlog !

----------


## Galgu

J'en suis à 12h de Prey, il me tombe un peu des mains... on m'avait prédit 12-13h de jeu, mon steam indique 12h j'en suis à peu près à la moitié...

ya des passages très durs, ya une gestion des armes très bizarre, même si l'histoire est sympa.

----------


## Flad

Cette fois ça y est.
J'ai donc mis 4.2h à finir Little Nightmare.
Le ressenti est très mitigé.
Un univers "glauque" ce qui ne me gène pas en temps normal. Mais là on a malheureusement aucun contexte du début à la fin. 
J'ajoute que j'ai trouvé la gestion de la profondeur mal fichue.
Bref, pas un gros kiff.

Les preuves : 


Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert!

----------


## sebarnolds

Oui, c'est un peu dommage. Le jeu est intéressant, mais l'histoire beaucoup trop vague.

De mon côté, après avoir buté plus de 2000 ennemis, je m'approche tout doucement de la fin de Warhammer 40000: Space Marine.

----------


## LoupGris

Je m'accroche dans *the quiet man*.
Ma session de dimanche m'a amené au dernier combat (ou avant dernier?).
C'est toujours aussi imbitable, toujours aussi poussif et pénible au niveau du gameplay. J'avais (plus ou moins) compris comment maîtriser les combats sans avoir à les refaire parce que je mourrais sans trop savoir pourquoi ni comment, mais le dernier boss me donne du fil à retordre et pour le battre, il faut visiblement faire quelque chose que je n'ai pas du tout appris à faire..
Je devrais le terminer avant dimanche soir. Et peut-être Forgotton Anne aussi, que je surkiffe et regrette juste de faire un peu en courant...

----------


## madgic

Moi j'avance dans Soma, j'aurais surement fini d'ici dimanche soir.

----------


## ajcrou

Désolé, mais je décide de rendre les armes : impossible de franchir ces caisses dans A Story about my Uncle.


 ::cry::

----------


## Flad

> Désolé, mais je décide de rendre les armes : impossible de franchir ces caisses dans A Story about my Uncle.


C'est moche mais dans certains cas, vaut mieux lâcher une caisse pour abréger ses souffrances.  :Emo:  
 ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Désolé, mais je décide de rendre les armes : impossible de franchir ces caisses dans A Story about my Uncle.


Mais non, allez tu peux y réussir !
Regarde des vidéos sur YT.

----------


## Orkestra

> Mais non, allez tu peux y réussir ! 
> Regarde des vidéos sur YT.


Dire qu'ajcrou a créé un gift rien que pour toi et voilà que tu le remercies en lui souhaitant des heures de souffrances supplémentaires, belle mentalité !  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

> Mais non, allez tu peux y réussir !
> Regarde des vidéos sur YT.


J'ai regardé des vidéos, mais impossible de faire la même chose.

Et honnêtement, après avoir encore essayé cet après-midi, ça commence à me gonfler très sérieusement de refaire en boucle la même chose...

----------


## Nono

J'ai bloqué comme un con sur Human Resource Machine, qui bien que très réussi, n'est pas parvenu à me motiver plus que ça...
Du coup, je ne pense pas découvrir plus de jeux que Mirror's Edge Catalyst (qui était plutôt bien, même si pas aussi immédiatement fun en terme de parkour que son ancêtre).

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Dire qu'ajcrou a créé un gift rien que pour toi et voilà que tu le remercies en lui souhaitant des heures de souffrances supplémentaires, belle mentalité !


Mais j'essayais seulement de l'encourager !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai regardé des vidéos, mais impossible de faire la même chose.
> 
> Et honnêtement, après avoir encore essayé cet après-midi, ça commence à me gonfler très sérieusement de refaire en boucle la même chose...


Non mais je comprends hein, c'était super énervant quand j'ai joué aussi. J'ai presque abandonné.
Je dirais qu'il faut un peu de chance et beaucoup d'essais.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Terminé *Warhammer 40000: Space Marine*.
> 
> Très bon jeu. Bien bourrin, mais pas tant que ça (si on fonce dans le tas sans réfléchir, on se fait démolir très rapidement). Une histoire qui se laisse suivre, des combats nerveux, une bonne impression de se retrouver réellement en guerre, une difficulté très bien dosée (quelques difficultés sur certains passages, mais rien de rageant).
> 
> Bref, j'ai vraiment bien aimé.


La preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 








Ca termine l'event pour moi. Deux jeux que j'ai jetés et deux que j'ai terminés, un bon bilan pour moi donc (merci donc à *AttilaLeHein* pour la liste). Là, j'aimerais faire la saison de The Walking Dead et enchainer sur la dernière ensuite, mais je prévois de lancer prochainement le 5ème jeu de ma liste : Oddworld - L'Exode d'Abe.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai commencé Rochard hier, j'ai bon espoir de le terminer avant la fin de l'event !  ::lol::

----------


## Mordicus

Voilà, j'ai enfin joué au jeu doublé par Emma de Caunes ! Je parle évidemment de *Beyond Good & Evil*, un titre de 2003 ayant marqué les mémoires par la voix de la pétillante brunette... Ma mémoire en tout cas. Il faut dire que, dans ma jeunesse chevelue, j'avais comme qui dirait un faible pour la mutine et adorable fille de Pine d'Huitre (mais à l'époque, qui aurait refusé de partager une tablette de crunch avec elle ??). Je ne savais rien d'autre du jeu, à part qu'il dispose d'une excellente réputation et des souvenirs attendris de toute une génération (et pas seulement à cause d'Emma, semble-t-il). 

Réputation méritée ? Je dirais que ce jeu illustre à merveille la formule : "L'ensemble vaut mieux que la somme des parties". Son gameplay mise sur la variété, avec des séquences de combat, infiltration, plate-forme, puzzle... sans vraiment briller dans aucun de ces domaines. Le titre n'est pas bon à rien ; il est moyen en tout. Le combat se résume à un bouton d'attaque, un bouton d'esquive et une "charge lourde" totalement inutile, passé le tutoriel. L'infiltration s'avère très simpliste. L'héroïne se balade sous le nez de gardes sourds et aveugles, exécutant des rondes sommaires (quand ils ne tournent pas carrément le dos). La plate-forme mise sur l’assistanat, avec sauts et rattrapages automatiques. Quant à la partie "puzzle", je suis perplexe. A part à la fin, où il faut tripatouiller quelques miroirs pour avancer, je n'ai jamais eu l'impression d'un jeu faisant appel à mon intellect. Pour finir avec les fâcheries, je noterai aussi une caméra parfois (souvent ?) à la ramasse et une arme d'attaque à distance dont la visée, beaucoup trop sensible à la manette, tient du calvaire. Mais ce dernier point vient peut-être de nos PC High Tech du futur, le jeu nécessitant son lot de bidouillages pour fonctionner correctement sur Windows 10. Et, dernier point, un monde "ouvert"  de point & Click, bien riquiqui, comparé à tout ce qui a existé par la suite.

MAIS (oui, il y a un mais, rangez les fourches !) *Beyond Good & Evil* excelle sur un point qui sublime tout le reste : il a une excellente direction artistique. Déjà, en dépit de ses 16 ans d'âge, le titre reste très agréable à parcourir. Le monde de Hillys est coloré, lumineux, composé d'îlots cerclés d'une mer bleu-azur à la faune exubérante. Les personnages sont charismatiques : Jade, l'intrépide reporter aux cheveux courts et aux lèvres vertes comme ses yeux... Pey'J, le cochon fort en gueule, tout droit sorti d'un dessin-animé de Miyazaki, Double H, le militaire psycho-rigide qui se réfère sans cesse aux articles de son manuel fétiche "Carlson et Peeters" ! Le jeu dégage une personnalité très accrocheuse avec ces ses personnages animaliers amusants, Jade croisant sur sa route des morses asiatiques ou encore des Rhinocéros rastafari... Musiques et doublage (Emma !) sont au top, même si on peut regretter que l'ensemble des dialogues n'est pas été doublé... Un scénario simple et fédérateur enrobe le tout : la lutte contre une dictature rampante, appareil photo en main. La variété du gameplay permet de ne jamais s'ennuyer et sa simplicité fait du jeu une expérience très accessible, sans apprentissage laborieux (j'ai particulièrement apprécié les courses d'Hovercraft, bien fun en mode cockpit). *Beyond Good & Evil* évite aussi l’arnaque à la durée de vie rallongée à l'eau, sorte de cancer des "mondes ouverts" modernes. Le joueur n'est jamais accablé de quêtes annexes répétitives et il ne devra pas récolter des millions de "collectibles" qui jonchent le sol.  On a bien la possibilité de chercher des perles ou de prendre des photos d'animaux, mais ce sont des missions secondaires élaborées, toujours intéressantes. 

Bref, même si je ne suis pas aussi enthousiaste que les avis lu ici ou là (le train de la hype m'a laissé en gare il y a 16 ans...), j'ai apprécié l'aventure avec Jade et ses compagnons, entre humour et émotion, dans un monde bigarré et attachant proche du film d'animation. Maintenant, je vais m'occuper de ce qu'il reste d'Edith Finch...

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> La preuve :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/27/319d...f73dcd4b18.png
> 
> ...


Pas trop ragé sur le combat contre 

Spoiler Alert! 


les drones de la peste sur les épaules du titan

 ?

----------


## doggy d

Après *Blackwell Unbound*, je viens de finir mon 2ème, dernier, et "gros", jeu de l'event (12h, en concurrence frontale avec *Apex Legends* en ce mois de mars... Pas évident de trouver du temps) = *Metro Last Light Redux*

Donc ce Metro 2ème volet, ce sont : 
- Les qualités de Metro 2033 sans l'effet de surprise ;
- donc : une histoire sympa, un ambiance et une direction artistique très réussies, certains niveaux franchement mémorables (marais, ville fantôme) ;
- mais aussi : une certaine linéarité et des gunfights un peu mous avec une sensation de "flottement", un manque de punch, de ressenti des tirs... 

Content de l'avoir fait, un bon jeu mais pas extraordinaire non plus... 
Soit j'en attendais trop ou peut-être suis-je devenu un peu blasé de ces fps solo... et trop nostalgique de Half-Life...

----------


## madgic

> J'ai fini au moins 1 jeu, l'honneur est sauf  
> 
> Sinon j'ai bien aimé mais je demande si j'aurais pas mieux aimé en étant en mode safe, la partie monstres, cache-cache et course poursuite étant ce que j'ai le moins aimé. Mais en même temps ça fait partie de l'ambiance.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Pas trop ragé sur le combat contre 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> les drones de la peste sur les épaules du titan
> 
>  ?


Non, ça ne m'a pas marqué. Je dirais qu'en tout, il y a 4-5 endroits où j'ai eu du mal et où j'ai du recommencer le combat plus de 5 fois. mais je n'ai jamais eu l'envie d'abandonner le jeu pour autant. Pas de frustration  ::):

----------


## Chiff

Bon j'aurais réussi à finir un jeu malgré un mois de Mars compliqué.

J'ai donc terminé *Hitman Go*, puzzle game où l'on doit guider le Hitman à travers les niveaux sans se faire prendre et en abattant sa cible.

Ni trop dur ni trop long (tant qu'on n'essaie pas de finir tout à 100%).

Preuve ici : https://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff5...s/appid/427820

----------


## doggy d

Alors fini *CRIMZON CLOVER* WORLD IGNITION (en mode "novice" et avec continu sur le dernier boss, donc pas de vrai "1CC" car je n'aurai pas le temps de faire mieux à 2 jours de la fin de l'event).

Par contre je peux déjà affirmer que ce jeu est une bombe !

C'est du pur shoot'em up "à la Cave", fait avec amour par (et pour) un fanatique du genre.
ça explose de partout, les bullets inondent l'écran en salves colorées somptueuses, les musiques déchirent, sur 5 stages de folie furieuse avec des boss aux patterns très impressionnants.

Je recommande vivement, surtout à un prix pareil sur steam... (10 euros prix plein, en solde ça devient dérisoire)    ::w00t:: 

Il va encore rester un petit moment sur mon disque dur (je veux au moins le 1CC en novice et il y a pas mal de modes de jeu et 3 vaisseaux différents à essayer)

------------------------------------------------

Donc event fini pour moi, merci à *Mordicus* pour cette belle brochette de jeux éclectiques et de qualité, je retiendrai surtout *BLACKWELL UNBOUND* et donc ce *CRIMZON CLOVER* ; *METRO LAST LIGHT* était sympa aussi mais moins surprenant qu'attendu.

A bientôt déjà pour le prochain event !

----------


## AttilaLeHein

J'ai finit *Child of Light* hier, ça fera donc deux jeux sur cinq de finit, j'aurais pas put espérer mieux étant donné le mois de folie que je me suis farci au boulot.
Pas de succès Steam ni Uplay quand on finit le jeu, du coup comme preuve voilà le menu du jeu avec l'option de New Game + (débloquée quand ont finit une fois le jeu)


Spoiler Alert! 






Un petit RPG fort sympathique, qui offre une belle introduction au genre aux plus jeunes, graphiquement c'est juste superbe, les décors et personnages en aquarelles à la main sont féériques, ce qui va parfaitement avec l'histoire qui est stylisé comme un compte de fée (dialogues intégralement en rythmes inclus), il n'y a que le modèle en 3D tout droit sortie d'une PS1 de l'héroïne qui fait tâche. La musique aussi est très belle, je vais avoir le thème principal pendant un moment dans la tête.
L'histoire est archi-méga-classique, ce qui n'est pas une tare pour un jeu qui se veut un comte de fées, avec juste le petit teasing d'une suite probable et qui irait au delà du thème du comte de fée 

Spoiler Alert! 


avec les dernières lettres qui impliquent des gens venus de notre monde du présent (au lieu de l’héroïne qui vient de la fin du 19ième siècle)



Niveau gameplay, on a du Ubisoft typique, c'est-à-dire qu'il y a toujours un pouvoir ou arme pétée qui nous permet de rouler sur nos ennemis une fois qu'on l'a trouvé, ici c'est la capacité de paralyser un groupe d'ennemis du dernier compagnon qui rejoint le groupe, et des potions et objets de buff à ne plus savoir quoi en faire, du coup avec tout ça j'ai littéralement marché sur la gueule des deux derniers boss en me faisant à peine toucher. Le concept de la barre d'avancement avec une section qui représente la préparation d'une action (attaque, potion, posture...) qui peut être interrompue est bien pensée, mais mériterait d'être plus exploitée, et surtout que moins d'ennemis vers la fin du jeu aient des contre-attaques automatiques complètement fumées quand ils sont interrompus dans leurs actions.

Du coup malgré cela, le jeu est finalement assez facile, mais magnifique et enchanteur, un jeu à la Ubisoft quoi.  ::ninja:: 
En tout cas l'expérience ne m'a pas déplu et je suis curieux de voir ce qu'Ubi a prévu comme futurs jeux dans cet univers. (j'ai lu qu'il y en d'autres de prévus)

----------


## Kaede

...

*Welp*, ma liste de jeux est incorrecte.
Au début, on m'a choisi "INSIDE", j'ai dit que non, je l'avais déjà fait (mais je me suis contenté de le mentionner sur le topic).
Le jeu qui m'a été choisi en remplacement est "Bientôt l'Eté", mais ça s'est arrêté à sa mention dans le topic cf. https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12221826

D'avance merci  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Y a moyen d'avoir deux jours de rab sur la fin de l'event ? Je suis pas sûr d'avoir le temps aujourd'hui de terminer Rochard, mais ce sera le cas courant de la semaine et j'aimerais bien l'ajouter dans ma liste de jeux terminés dans le cadre de l'event  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> ...
> 
> Welp, ma liste de jeux est incorrecte.
> Au début, on m'a choisi "INSIDE", j'ai dit que non, je l'avais déjà fait (mais je me suis contenté de le mentionner sur le topic).
> Le jeu qui m'a été choisi en remplacement est "Bientôt l'Eté", mais ça s'est arrêté à sa mention dans le topic cf. https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12221826
> 
> D'avance merci


Pas de souci, c'est remplacé.




> Y a moyen d'avoir deux jours de rab sur la fin de l'event ? Je suis pas sûr d'avoir le temps aujourd'hui de terminer Rochard, mais ce sera le cas courant de la semaine et j'aimerais bien l'ajouter dans ma liste de jeux terminés dans le cadre de l'event


C'est techniquement faisable mais je laisse la décision à madgic.  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Finalement du temps s'est libéré (on a fait forfait, la honte  :Facepalm: ), j'en ai profité pour me détendre un peu en finissant Rochard:



> Plateforme-puzzle sans grande prétention, une histoire sympatoche qu'on suit tranquillement, le jeu se déroule en mode pépère et le rythme était sympa, bref plutôt une expérience correcte...
> 
> Jusqu'à la fin. C'est quoi ce truc balancé à la va-vite ? Ca ne remet pas en cause les qualités du jeu, mais franchement ça fait foutage de gueule.

----------


## Tigri

Je vais faire le bilan des jeux que j'ai finis et dont je n'ai pas parlé: 4 jeux sur 5 pour moi.

J'ai déjà parlé de 10,000,000. J'ai donc fini The Swapper, Silence et Shank. J'ai bien aimé *The Swapper*: l'ambiance est cool, la difficulté des puzzle est assez bien dosée sauf vers la fin où j'ai trouvé que ça devenait plus compliqué d'un coup. Mais j'ai passé un bon moment.
J'ai moyennement aimé *Shank*. C'est marrant les premiers niveaux quand on découvre les combos et les gerbes de sang quand on tue les ennemis, mais j'ai trouvé le jeu très répétitif car au final on utilise à peu près toujours les mêmes techniques, et les phases de sauts sont assez approximatives. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et vers la fin quand le plafond s'effondre et qu'on se fait écraser aléatoirement...

. Et aussi j'ai joué au clavier parce que j'ai plus de manette, et c'est clairement un handicap sur ce jeu  ::cry:: 
Enfin *Silence*. J'ai bien aimé le monde original, l'histoire triste, les persos attachants, les graphismes très jolis... Mais trop de cinématiques (qu'on ne peut pas faire passer ::|:  et il y a un succès qui demande de mourir partout où c'est possible et je refuse  :Boom: ) et la fin où j'ai eu l'impression que d'un coup on s'en foutait des personnages. Ça m'a laissé un sale goût encore présent aujourd'hui, et ça fait presque 3 semaines que je l'ai fini.

Enfin, ça de moins dans mon backlog  ::lol::

----------


## Galgu

Fini *Prey*.  Un jeu qui nous immerge bien dans la vie d'un survivant dans une catastrophe dans l'espace. L'histoire est pas mal même si c'est pas très original. Dans l'ensemble un bon jeu même si j'ai trouvé qu'ils étirent trop l'histoire principale pour son propre bien, et que le plus on progresse dans le jeu le plus simple ça devrait devenir de tuer les monstres (comme un RPG?), et c'est pas le cas... parfois frustrant.

----------


## madgic

Plus que quelques heures, je ferme à minuit  :;): 

Et pour les retardataires à la rigueur si vous finissez pendant la nuit ça peut passer mais après non. Déjà que mars à 31 jours, ça fait 1 jour de plus par rapport au mois à 30 jours , vous pouvez vous estimer heureux  :Tap:

----------


## La Chouette

Un petit retour sur mon troisième jeu, fini le 12 mars et validé seulement aujourd'hui  ::trollface:: 

Song of the Deep, donc. Un metroidvania sympathique, avec de beaux décors, des puzzles pas très difficiles mais intéressants, des trésors éparpillés un peu partout à récupérer, une histoire mignonne, mais une maniabilité pas terrible du sous-marin associée à du combat inintéressant qui se résume à spammer les missiles une fois qu'ils sont débloqués. Et après la moitié du jeu, les puzzles se font moins présents par rapport au combat, ce que je trouve fort dommage. Ca reste une bonne expérience, mais qui aurait pu être bien meilleure. 6/10



Un event réussi pour moi, donc, avec trois jeux terminés, dont deux sympathiques et un qui m'aura fait roter du sang. Pas lancé This War of Mine, donc je ne doute pas des qualités, mais qui risque de me flanquer un coup au moral. Essayé Strike Suit Zero, me suis demandé comment on pouvait jouer à ce genre de jeu correctement sans être un poulpe, en ai eu marre de me battre avec les contrôles et ai laissé tomber.

----------


## Supergounou

> Song of the Deep


Ah tiens je ne connaissais pas, c'est très joli ! Wishlist.

Si t'as aimé le trip exploration 2D sous l'eau, laisse toi tenter un jour par The Aquatic Adventure of the Last Human, il paye pas de mine mais très plaisant à jouer.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ah tiens je ne connaissais pas, c'est très joli ! Wishlist.
> 
> Si t'as aimé le trip exploration 2D sous l'eau, laisse toi tenter un jour par The Aquatic Adventure of the Last Human, il paye pas de mine mais très plaisant à jouer.


Monsieur vous vous êtes trompé de topic, ici on essaie de vider son backlog, le topic des névrosés de la CB bons plans c'est ailleurs, circulez !  :Carton:

----------


## Supergounou

> Monsieur vous vous êtes trompé de topic, ici on essaie de vider son backlog, le topic des névrosés de la CB bons plans c'est ailleurs, circulez !


J'avoue  ::P: 

Mais je peux pas m'en empêcher, j'ai déjà fait de belles découvertes ici  ::):

----------


## parpaingue

J'aurai clairement pas fini Resident Evil 7 d'ici ce soir, mais il est bien lancé et j'irai très probablement au bout, donc je reste bloqué à 2 jeux seulement validés, je suis déception de moi-même (même si je compte "2.5 jeux").
Bon c'est pas une course et j'ai vraiment aimé les deux jeux faits, donc c'est pas bien grave. En plus j'ai fait un autre jeu de backlog en parallèle (Dragon Quest 4 sur DS, joué aux 3/4 à des moments où je pouvais pas lancer un "gros jeu" sur pc), mais il compte pas.
Et je ne remercie pas Supergounou qui m'a encore fait rajouter un jeu en wishlist  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Toujours un plaisir  :^_^:

----------


## Mordicus

Bon, j'ai fini *What Remains of Edith Finch* et de mon côté, ce qu'il en restera, c'est trois heures d'ennui (avec une pointe de motion sickness sur la fin). Je reconnais que le jeu travaille sa narration, et j'ai au moins aimé une idée de réalisation (la référence au magazine "les contes de la crypte"). Mais dans l'ensemble, je me suis senti peu impliqué et j'avais hâte que ça se termine. C'est peut-être le manque de réalisme de cette histoire qui m'a fait décroché assez vite. Le jeu demande peu au joueur, mais j'ai trouvé le peu qu'il demande plutôt pénible à exécuter, souvent des actions répétitives et sans intérêt. J'ai préféré Ethan Carter, mais pas de beaucoup non plus. Je dois être hermétique au genre...

----------


## Kaede

Hum, le temps relativement modeste que je consacre au jeu est passé en majeure partie dans Pump it Up auquel je me suis remis un peu plus sérieusement depuis à peu près un mois.
Du coup, j'aurai fini que 2 jeux. J'ai commencé MGS V GZ mais c'est pas évident à prendre en main, surtout que je suis généralement assez mauvais aux jeux d'infiltration. Je ne le finirai que la semaine prochaine du coup, je pense. Quant à Snakebirds, c'est cool donc je pense continuer d'y jouer, mais s'il faut faire tous les niveaux pour voir la fin, je pense que risquerai de jeter l'éponge à cause de la difficulté (mais on verra !).

----------


## Kulfy

Terminé Half Minute Hero sur le gong :

Si un admin passant par là peut le valider sur le site avec la mention "Moyennement aimé", j'ai sauvé le monde une bonne trentaine de fois en 30s chrono, mais je n'ai pas été assez rapide pour cette fois là  :;): 

Je suis assez mitigé sur le jeu en lui-même, ça passe en petites sessions, mais c'est très répétitif.
Certains personnages (seigneurs du mal ou NPC) sortent un peu de l'ordinaire et arrivent à arracher un sourire, mais bon ça ne vole jamais très haut.
Un bon point sur la fin tout de même, à l'avant-dernier niveau : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Une paire de bottes peut être trouvée en battant un boss (optionnel) quelques niveaux auparavant. Une fois équipées, elles apportent de meilleurs stats que les autres, mais empêchent toute fuite de combat (fonction que je n'utilise de toute façon quasiment pas depuis le début). Dans ce niveau 30 donc, une demoiselle nous fait visiter chaque partie du niveau, avant de nous révéler qu'elle est en réalité un monstre, à l'instar de tous les PNJ sur la carte, et ne doit son apparence humaine qu'à une malédiction du seigneur du mal local. Une fois la malédiction levée, on la rencontre sous son apparence monstrueuse, mais à cause des dites bottes, mon avatar ne peut pas éviter l'assaut et voit sa bien-aimée Julie périr de sa propre main  ::cry::  .


Finir l'histoire a débloqué un nouveau mode de jeu (Evil Lord 30 Mode), j'irai peut-être y faire un tour pour voir de quoi il s'agit à l'occasion.

De cet event, je garderai un très bon souvenir de Fran Bow, ne le laissez pas moisir au fond de votre backlog s'il vous plait, il mérite mieux que ça.
Moins une surprise pour ma part, mais j'ai passé un chouette moment sur Bit Trip Runner 2 et Hexcells également .
Merci pour la liste Supergounou  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

Bon 1h trop tard je finis Machinarium, mon deuxième jeu !
On va dire que c'est à cause du changement d'heure que je suis à la bourre  ::P: 

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1700134773

J'ai bien aimé même si j'ai galéré parfois, je m'étais arrêté assez tôt à l'époque et je suis content d'être aller au bout ce coup-ci.

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai validé pour Kulfy et maintenant je n'arrive plus à me connecter pour valider Machinarium pour Acdctabs... Mais ça viendra ! *edit :* c'est bon ! :lol
J'en profite pour faire un petit point sur mon event : j'ai clairement manqué de temps pour me lancer dans les jeux que m'avait choisi Kulfy (désolé...  :Red:  ) mais quand même content parce que j'ai eu le temps d'en finir un (_Mu Cartographer_, que j'ai vraiment aimé et pour lequel je n'aurais probablement jamais trouvé la motivation de le lancer sans un event), d'en lancer un autre pour me rendre compte que ce n'était pas ma came (_Furi_), et donc de le faire sortir de mon backlog, et à côté de l'event j'ai enfin lancé _La-Mulana 2_ dans lequel je voulais me lancer depuis longtemps (et qui est un bouffe temps pas possible) !

Pour ce qui est des autres jeux que Kulfy m'avait choisi : _Dead Cells_ finira bien par passer à la casserole mais je sais que si j'accroche c'est le genre de jeu qui fera que je ne lancerai rien d'autre pendant très très longtemps et je préfère avancer sur d'autres trucs en ce moment. _Tacoma_ est à priori très court... Pas mon genre de jeu préféré mais je finirai bien par le lancer à l'occasion. Et enfin, _The Sexy Brutale_ que j'ai lancé une petite demi-heure pendant l'event et qui m'a l'air ravissant, celui-ci je le garde installé et j'essayerai de le finir dans pas trop longtemps !

Bref, pour moi un bon event malgré des "stats" pas folichonnes !  ::): 

Merci encore à Kulfy pour sa sélection !

----------


## Hilikkus

> On va dire que c'est à cause du changement d'heure que je suis à la bourre


Tu te serais épargné le très dispensable Strasbourg^/ Guingamp de samedi soir tu aurais terminé bien à temps  :^_^:

----------


## Orkestra

C'est bizarre, Frankymikey cite un message mais il a du tout trafiquer parce que le message original ne raconte pas du tout la même chose...  ::ninja:: 

Je venais juste signaler à Madgicsysteme qu'il y a un soucis dans l'exemple pour rentrer la date de fin de jeu sur l'event :



il faudrait écrire année-mois-jour heure:minute:seconde ... J'ai du aller chercher sur un autre jeu terminé et validé pour être sûr  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Calys !   
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/04/01/2aa...2055461377.jpg


C'est pas le bon topic !  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

> Terminé Half Minute Hero sur le gong


Bravo !  :;): 

Pour ma part, la moyenne, trois jeux finis, dont une belle surprise avec *Closure* le jeu de plateforme/puzzle dans la nuit. Un bon event !

----------


## ajcrou

Désolé, mais en ce qui me concerne event complètement raté :
- entre Story about my uncle et ses caisses à franchir  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom: 
et
- Ubisoft qui est incapable de gérer la présence d'un Hotas et d'un jeu (Soldats inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre). Résultat : obligé de débrancher ou déconnecter le Hotas avec le risque de perdre toutes mes affectations touches et axes  ::|:

----------


## Hyeud

Merci Ajcrou, grâce à tes posts, ma femme ne me traite plus de râleur, maintenant qu'elle en a vu un vrai  ::lol::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Merci Ajcrou, grâce à tes posts, ma femme ne me traite plus de râleur, maintenant qu'elle en a vu un vrai


Tu découvres ça que maintenant ? Après le KLJV c'était pourtant clair qu'il mériterait un joli sous-titre de râleur en chef. Enfin je laisse les inventifs trouver quelque chose de mieux en rapport avec l'Histoire, les avions et la Norvège  ::P:

----------


## Flad

Me souviens pas l'avoir entendu tellement râler au kljv.

----------


## Hyeud

> Tu découvres ça que maintenant ? Après le KLJV c'était pourtant clair qu'il mériterait un joli sous-titre de râleur en chef. Enfin je laisse les inventifs trouver quelque chose de mieux en rapport avec l'Histoire, les avions et la Norvège


Non c'est ma femme qui le découvre :D




> Me souviens pas l'avoir entendu tellement râler au kljv.


Enfin une preuve tangible que tu n'as pas participé à ce KLJV.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Enfin une preuve tangible que tu n'as pas participé à ce KLJV.


Ah c'est possible.
Sig' tu me rends mes 5€ maintenant !

----------


## ajcrou

> Merci Ajcrou, grâce à tes posts, ma femme ne me traite plus de râleur, maintenant qu'elle en a vu un vrai


Concernant Story about (...), aucun souci. Je suis tout simplement nul et la première difficulté sérieuse m'a bloqué. Pas de problème, le jeu n'est pas fait pour moi, et accessoirement l'event a parfaitement joué son rôle puisqu'il m'a permis de l'éliminer de ma liste (juste un peu déçu de ne pas le terminer).

Par contre, désolé, mais pour Soldats inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre, oui je râle contre ubisoft qui est incapable de gérer la présence d'un hotas Warthog avec son jeu (accessoirement, c'est exactement le même problème avec Odyssey). 
Résultat, j'ai deux choix :
- soit je débranche le Warthog, mais je risque de perdre toutes mes affectations de touches dans mes 3 simulateurs de vol (ou une partie). Je suis moyennement enthousiaste à l'idée de devoir passer quelques heures à reconfigurer (ou de m'en rendre compte au lancement d'une soirée...) ;
- soit je déconnecte (le risque de perdre ma configuration est moindre), mais il faut penser à le réactiver à l'issus de la séance... Expérience vécue lors de ma première séance sur Soldats inconnus. Le lundi suivant : soirée simulateur de vol. On lance la mission après une trentaine de minutes préparations (briefing / organisation). "Ah zut, j'ai oublié de réactiver mon Warthog. Bon ben, bon vol les amis et à la semaine prochaine..."
Donc désolé, mais ubisoft... alors qu'aucun souci sur plein d'autres jeux.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Par contre, désolé, mais pour Soldats inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre, oui je râle contre ubisoft qui est incapable de gérer la présence d'un hotas Warthog avec son jeu (accessoirement, c'est exactement le même problème avec Odyssey).


Du coup, pardon de t'avoir offert le jeu  ::unsure::

----------


## ajcrou

> Du coup, pardon de t'avoir offert le jeu


Non non..., j'essayerais de le faire lorsque je serais dans une période un peu plus tranquille. Mais c'est vrai que durant ce mois de mars : beaucoup de boulot et pas mal de stress niveau délais à tenir, résultat pas trop eu envie de me prendre la tête sur un jeu.

Car mine de rien, ma petite heure dessus a fortement piqué ma curiosité sur ce jeu qui alterne entre cohérence et incohérence historique (notamment dès le début, je ne sais pas si le scénario trouve une justification). Donc j'aimerais bien me faire un avis dessus (et notamment en comparaison avec 11 - 11, qui malgré certaines erreurs, est une véritable réussite en termes de cohérence historique).

----------


## Ruvon

> - Ubisoft qui est incapable de gérer la présence d'un Hotas et d'un jeu (Soldats inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre). Résultat : obligé de débrancher ou déconnecter le Hotas avec le risque de perdre toutes mes affectations touches et axes


Question très con : il se passe quoi quand tu éteins ton PC ? Ça déconnecte le Hotas ? Tu peux pas éteindre l'ordi, débrancher, rallumer ?

Si ton OS démarre alors que le Hotas n'est pas branché, tu perds tout ?

----------


## ajcrou

> Si ton OS démarre alors que le Hotas n'est pas branché, tu perds tout ?


Selon les simulateurs, lorsque je débranche puis rebranche le hotas (et le palonnier), j'ai parfois des liens d'affectations qui saute. En gros Il2 Great Battle, par exemple, distingue les affectations de touches entre le palonnier, le joystick du Warthog et le bloc manette de gaz du Warthog entre Joy 0 / Joy 1 / Joy 2. Si je débranche, j'ai des basculements possibles entre les trois, ce qui m'oblige à refaire la configuration (par exemple, un "bouton 1 Joy 0" qui se transforme en bouton 1 Joy 1").

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je comprends pas trop pourquoi tu perdrais tes réglages en déconnectant le HOTAS. C'est censé être stocké dans les configs des jeux concernés, en tout cas pour mon joystick ça marche très bien comme ça, par exemple sur Elite Dangerous, je le branche quand je veux y jouer, et je perds pas mes touches pour autant.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> (et notamment en comparaison avec 11 - 11, qui malgré certaines erreurs, est une véritable réussite en termes de cohérence historique).


Du coup, je crois que c'est moi qui me melangeais les pinceaux car je crois que c'est celui la que je t'avais offert, vu qu'il m'intriguait mais qu'on m'en avait dit du bien. Contente de voir qu'il t'a plu donc. 


Je suis curieuse comme Ruvon, à chaque fois que tu debranches ton hotas tu perds toute la programmation des touches? Y compris quand tu eteinds ton pc?  ::sad::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu pouvais pas tout simplement jouer à Soldats Inconnus au Warthog ?  ::lol::

----------


## ajcrou

> Je comprends pas trop pourquoi tu perdrais tes réglages en déconnectant le HOTAS. C'est censé être stocké dans les configs des jeux concernés, en tout cas pour mon joystick ça marche très bien comme ça, par exemple sur Elite Dangerous, je le branche quand je veux y jouer, et je perds pas mes touches pour autant.


Non comme indiqué, je ne perds pas toute l'attribution des touches, elles restent actives.

Sauf que je peux avoir des basculements, lors du retranchement, entre le joystick, la manette des gaz (les deux étant géré séparément par le simulateur) et le palonnier, ils sont détectés en joy 0 ; joy 1 et joy 2 et toutes les affectations de touches en découlent... Résultat, j'ai toujours ma configuration, mais les affectations ne pointent plus vers les bonnes touches.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu pouvais pas tout simplement jouer à Soldats Inconnus au Warthog ?


Je peux même pas puisqu'il considère que j’utilise en permanence la touche directionnelle gauche..., résultat dès le lancement le personnage part vers la gauche pour se coincer au premier obstacle...

J'avais le même problème avec Banner Saga 2 mais le fait de brancher la manette Xbox360 avait suffit pour "court-circuiter" le problème et jouer au clavier / souris.

----------


## acdctabs

Comment ça tu n'as pas un pc à part pour tes simulations ?

----------


## ajcrou

> Du coup, je crois que c'est moi qui me melangeais les pinceaux car je crois que c'est celui la que je t'avais offert, vu qu'il m'intriguait mais qu'on m'en avait dit du bien. Contente de voir qu'il t'a plu donc.


11-11 que je recommande vraiment.

Pas ultra fan de l'aspect graphique (mais c'est très subjectif), même si j'en reconnais la grande qualité et l'originalité. Le gameplay est pas bien passionnant (sans surprise sur ce type de jeu). Par contre pour le reste, la réalisation est de grande qualité et il présence une véritable cohérence historique (malgré quelques erreurs notamment le chapitre final qui part en grand n'importe quoi...) et aborde de façon très intelligente plusieurs thématiques essentielles de la WWI (et bien souvent non-évoquées dans les œuvres grand public sur le sujet).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment ça tu n'as pas un pc à part pour tes simulations ?


Si tu veux, tu peux me créer un Gift...  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Si tu veux, tu peux me créer un Gift...


Ok mais tu filmes ta tentative d'inscription avec ton Hotas  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je peux même pas puisqu'il considère que j’utilise en permanence la touche directionnelle gauche..., résultat dès le lancement le personnage part vers la gauche pour se coincer au premier obstacle...
> 
> J'avais le même problème avec Banner Saga 2 mais le fait de brancher la manette Xbox360 avait suffit pour "court-circuiter" le problème et jouer au clavier / souris.


Et t'as pas un gestionnaire de profil pour ton HOTAS où tu mets un profil pour le jeu avec des touches qui n'ont aucun impact ?

----------


## Ruvon

@ajcrou : tu ne réponds pas à la question. Tu éteins ton PC parfois ? Ou tu le laisses toujours allumé pour ne pas perdre tout ça ?

Il se passe quoi si tu démarres ton PC sans que le Hotas soit branché, et que tu ne le rebranches qu'au prochain démarrage ?

Parce que là, tel que tu le décris, tu n'éteins jamais ton PC.

----------


## ajcrou

> @ajcrou : tu ne réponds pas à la question. Tu éteins ton PC parfois ? Ou tu le laisses toujours allumé pour ne pas perdre tout ça ?
> 
> Il se passe quoi si tu démarres ton PC sans que le Hotas soit branché, et que tu ne le rebranches qu'au prochain démarrage ?
> 
> Parce que là, tel que tu le décris, tu n'éteins jamais ton PC.


J'éteins le PC à chaque fois que je ne l'utilise pas (et je coupe au niveau de ma multiprise, je n’aime pas avoir un appareil électrique branché pour rien, pareil pour la télé ou autres). Les quelques fois où j'ai débranché le hotas (et le palonnier) soit j'essaye de rebrancher avant d'éteindre le PC (pour ne pas oublier la prochaine fois) soit je rebranche avant de le rallumer la fois suivante (si j'y pense) ou lorsque j'ai besoin d'utiliser le matériel simulateur 
Dans le cas contraire, tout le matériel stimulateur est en permanence connecté sur le PC (même si j’éteins régulièrement ce dernier).

Si j'ai bien compris ta question.  ::unsure:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et t'as pas un gestionnaire de profil pour ton HOTAS où tu mets un profil pour le jeu avec des touches qui n'ont aucun impact ?


Si il y a des gestionnaires de profil (notamment TARGET pour le Warthog) mais pas forcément fan et assez moyen niveau ergonomie. J'ai toujours eu un peu de mal avec ces logiciels, donc je préfère procéder directement depuis le simulateur.

----------


## Ruvon

Ce qui est étonnant et que je comprends mal (manque d'XP dans le domaine), c'est que tu "perdes" des réglages si tu débranches la bête. Tu ne perds rien si tu éteins ton PC et que tu le rallumes, mais si tu éteins, que tu débranches l'engin, que tu rallumes le PC, puis que tu l'éteins à nouveau, que tu rebranches l'engin et que tu rallumes le PC, tu perds tes réglages.

C'est très étrange mais c'est ce que je comprends de ton récit. Après comme je te dis, j'ai pas des masses d'expérience avec ce genre de périphérique, donc c'est possible, mais dans ce cas-là j'aurais déjà défenestré le Hotas.

Et Mémoires de la grande guerre, je l'ai joué au clavier  :Cigare:

----------


## ajcrou

> Ce qui est étonnant et que je comprends mal (manque d'XP dans le domaine), c'est que tu "perdes" des réglages si tu débranches la bête.


Non, c'est ma faute, je n'ai probablement pas été explicite.

Je ne "perds" rien, mais si je débranche le Warthog et le palonnier qui sont reconnues séparément par le simulateur, je suis susceptible en rebranchant de me retrouver avec des affectations qui me pointeront plus vers les bonnes touches (par exemple, un axe initialement attribué au joystick qui pointera vers le palonnier...). 

Bref dans tous les cas, cela ne change rien au fait que j'ai régulièrement des problèmes avec la détection du joystick et du palonnier dans les produits Ubisoft contrairement à plein d'autres jeux. Par exemple Omensight (cf les "généreux") ou Vampyr qui fonctionne parfaitement sans rien débrancher.

----------


## LoupGris

Bon ben mega fail pour moi...
Pas eu le temps que je voulais ce WE pour finir The Quiet Man et Forgotton Anne... (ça plus le fait que j'ai mega galéré sur une énigme de FA... Enfin, j'ai trouvé la solution assez vite, j'ai juste mis 2 plombes à arriver à la mettre en place)
Donc le merveilleux score de 0 jeu terminé. Il me reste approximativement 1h sur FA et 30 min sur TQM, mais j'ai pas eu la force de m'y re coller hier soir tellement il est naze et tellement je pense que je vais rager sur ce final...
C'est hors jeu mais je vais les finir quand même pour la gloire... (et parce que j'adore Forgotton Anne aussi...)

----------


## Hilikkus

LoupGris > vraiment désolé de t'avoir choisi The Quiet Man  ::unsure::

----------


## LoupGris

Pas grave, vraiment, j'avais envie d'y jouer, ne serait-ce que pour me faire une idée... Et il a quand même un bon côté: il est court...  ::P: 
Bon et puis même s'il est pénible, j'ai lu que le finir une fois débloque tous les dialogues dans une nouvelle partie + histoire de bien voir qu'on s'est bien foutu de ta gueule mieux comprendre l'histoire, et y a moyen que je me le refasse rien que pour ça, parce que je suis maso curieux...

----------


## Kulfy

> Pardon





> Merde, on dirait que je suis nul dans le conseil de jeux.





> LoupGris > vraiment désolé de t'avoir choisi The Quiet Man


Bon sinon vous êtes quand au courant que c'est quand même eux qui les ont acheté et mis dans leur liste, hein ?  ::ninja::

----------


## LoupGris

> Bon sinon vous êtes quand au courant que c'est quand même eux qui les ont acheté et gardé dans leur liste, hein ?


Oui voilà...
La honte est plutôt de notre côté... ::P:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Bon sinon vous êtes quand au courant que c'est quand même eux qui les ont acheté et mis dans leur liste, hein ?


Non mais pour ma part je pensais que c'etait celui que je lui avait offert pour nouel. Il s'avere que j'ai melangé aved 11-11

(Par contre je suis pas sure que la chouette ai aimé ma selection, donc ca peut quand meme s'appliquer)

----------


## La Chouette

> Non mais pour ma part je pensais que c'etait celui que je lui avait offert pour nouel. Il s'avere que j'ai melangé aved 11-11
> 
> (Par contre je suis pas sure que la chouette ai aimé ma selection, donc ca peut quand meme s'appliquer)


Il y en a deux que je n'ai pas aimé, un que je sais que je vais aimer mais que j'ai pas vraiment envie de faire pour le moment, et deux que j'ai bien aimé. C'est pas des chefs d'oeuvre, c'est sûr, mais ces deux-là étaient pas mauvais pour autant, et vu que je purge mon backlog moi-même entre les events, il reste plus grand chose de bon dedans, honnêtement.

----------


## Cannes

Rien eu le temps de terminer, j'espère que le prochain event sera pas pendant le bac xd

----------


## Mordicus

De mon côté, 4 jeux finis dont 3 appréciés. Une bonne sélection et un bon Event donc  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

> Non mais pour ma part je pensais que c'etait celui que je lui avait offert pour nouel. Il s'avere que j'ai melangé aved 11-11
> (Par contre je suis pas sure que la chouette ai aimé ma selection, donc ca peut quand meme s'appliquer)


Ton message quoté était à propos du Mushroom 11 de la chouette justement, à croire que ça te fait plaisir de choisir de mauvais jeux.  ::trollface::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ton message quoté était à propos du Mushroom 11 de la chouette justement, à croire que ça te fait plaisir de choisir de mauvais jeux.


Ca m'inquiete plus car j'y avais joué et j'avais bien aimé en fait  :Sweat:

----------


## jopopoe

Moi pareil j'ai bien aimé la sélection de Hyeud. C'était très varié et j'ai passé des bons moments. J'ai juste pas fait Black the Fall parce que je me suis dit qu'il faudrait que je fasse Inside d'abord, mais ça c'est pas de sa faute c'est juste parce que je suis pénible  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai fini deux jeux, Gorogoa (pas dur, ça m'a pris une heure et demie) et Layers of Fear (2 fois plus de temps, mais ça reste rapide). J'ai bien avancé dans The Talos Principle (j'ai fait les 3/4 environ) mais je bloque, j'ai envie de jouer à autre chose ; mais c'est tout de même un jeu très intéressant. Merci madgic pour la sélection  :;): 

2.5/5 pour cet event, c'est pas si mal  ::P:

----------


## maxtidus10

De mon côté aussi content de l'event, à chaque event je ne finis qu'un seul jeu c'est mon objectif, je n'en fais pas plus, et j'ai pu faire Bioshock infinite qui trainait honteusement dans mon backlog quasi depuis la sortie du jeu^^ Cool de l'avoir fait j'avais aussi acheté le season pass à l'époque je vais pouvoir faire tranquillement les DLC maintenant  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Rien eu le temps de terminer, j'espère que le prochain event sera pas pendant le bac xd


Je m'inquiète.
Quand j'étudiais je trouvais toujours le temps de jouer BEAUCOUP, même quand il y avait des examens importants.
Ou Cannes est très, très studieux ou j'étais complètement nulle  ::P:

----------


## madgic

Un petit event du 10 au 23 juin, ça vous dit ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Commence un peu plus tôt, ça serait dommage de ne pas inclure la période de révisions.

----------


## acdctabs

> J'ai validé pour Kulfy et maintenant je n'arrive plus à me connecter pour valider Machinarium pour Acdctabs... Mais ça viendra ! *edit :* c'est bon ! :lol


Merci !



> Un petit event du 10 au 23 juin, ça vous dit ?


Toujours !

----------


## Flad

> Un petit event du 10 au 23 juin, ça vous dit ?


C'est un peu court.

----------


## Cannes

> Je m'inquiète.
> Quand j'étudiais je trouvais toujours le temps de jouer BEAUCOUP, même quand il y avait des examens importants.
> Ou Cannes est très, très studieux ou j'étais complètement nulle


Parce que j'ai plein de trucs supplémentaires à côté xD

----------


## Galgu

> Commence un peu plus tôt, ça serait dommage de ne pas inclure la période de révisions.


je pensais le forum débarassé des études depuis un moment  ::): 

sinon mon avis: je dirai un mois pour l'event comme d'hab, les gens s'organiseront  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah mais non ça ne me concerne pas, c'était pour emmerder Cannes.  ::happy2::

----------


## Hyeud

> Rien eu le temps de terminer, j'espère que le prochain event sera pas pendant le bac xd


Ben j'espère pour toi oui  ::trollface:: 




> Un petit event du 10 au 23 juin, ça vous dit ?


Pafait !  ::ninja:: 




> Je m'inquiète.
> Quand j'étudiais je trouvais toujours le temps de jouer BEAUCOUP, même quand il y avait des examens importants.
> Ou Cannes est très, très studieux ou j'étais complètement nulle


Perso avec 38h de cours semaine + la découverte de l'alcool, c'est la période où j'ai le moins joué. Mais bon si t'as fait littéraire ça expliquerait, et beaucoup d'autres choses.  ::ninja:: 




> Moi pareil j'ai bien aimé la sélection de Hyeud. C'était très varié et j'ai passé des bons moments. J'ai juste pas fait Black the Fall parce que je me suis dit qu'il faudrait que je fasse Inside d'abord, mais ça c'est pas de sa faute c'est juste parce que je suis pénible


Ah pourtant Inside et Black the fall n'ont rien à voir enfin il me semble, tant mieux que ma sélection t'ait plus  ::): 

Par contre 0 pointé sur moi  :Emo:  10 jours de vacances + accro à GTA V, j'ai juste lancé AER vite fait, vraiment désolé Flugel, je suis indigne.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mais bon si t'as fait littéraire ça expliquerait, et beaucoup d'autres choses.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Perso avec 38h de cours semaine + la découverte de l'alcool, c'est la période où j'ai le moins joué. Mais bon si t'as fait littéraire ça expliquerait, et beaucoup d'autres choses.


En fait j'ai fait le lycée classique, donc littérature italienne, anglaise, grecque et latine. Et c'était pas facile, n'ose pas  :tired: 

Sinon, pour le prochain event, moi je le préfère plus long (pas de blagues je vous en supplie  ::P:  )

----------


## ajcrou

> En fait j'ai fait le lycée classique, donc littérature italienne, anglaise, grecque et latine. Et c'était pas facile, n'ose pas


De toute façon, l'italien c'est comme le latin, donc une seule langue...

----------


## Kulfy

> Sinon, pour le prochain event, moi je le préfère plus long (pas de blagues je vous en supplie  )


Plus long ? Mais tu avais déjà fini tes 5 jeux à la fin de la première semaine, à quoi bon ?  :WTF:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Plus long ? Mais tu avais déjà fini tes 5 jeux à la fin de la première semaine, à quoi bon ?


T'as raison, mais je pense que j'ai été un peu folle dans ce cas  :Sweat:

----------


## madgic

> De toute façon, l'italien c'est comme le latin, donc une seule langue...


Tu peux confirmer  ::trollface::

----------


## ajcrou

> Tu peux confirmer


C'était la remarque de mon Directeur de thèse lorsque je me suis inscrit.

"- Vous savez, on est un centre de droit comparé spécialisé avec l'Italie, vous parlez italien ?
- Non, mais je vais essayé d'apprendre...
- Vous avez fait de l'espagnol au Lycée ? Et un peu de latin ? Mais c'est parfait, donc vous savez déjà lire l’italien, c'est exactement pareil. Vous pouvez déjà emprunter un manuel de droit italien et commencer à le lire tranquillement pour occuper vos vacances d'été".

----------


## madgic

Je suis entrain de réfléchir à des améliorations pour le site. Après c'est pas dit que je le ferais et ça peut changer.

En premier, la refonte du site en Vue.js côté front et Express côté back. Express est une api rest et qui communique avec la base de données. Vues.js communique avec l'api pour chercher les infos. La base de données ne change pas. Le tout avec Docker. Je l'ai fait récemment dans mon entreprise, ça devrait pas être compliqué à reproduire. Ne vous inquiétiez pas si vous n'avez pas compris la moitié des mots. Pourquoi ? Parce que ça m'amuse, parce que c'est cool à montrer lors d'une potentiel recherche de job (plus qu'un site avec Codigniter en tout cas  ::siffle::  ), parce que c'est plus rapide et qu'on a pas besoin de tout recharger à chaque changement de pages, parce que si un jour on veut une app mobile c'est plus facile à faire.

En profiter pour changer un peu le design du site, avec notamment un menu à gauche, ce qui se fait souvent maintenant. Non je copie pas, c'est ce qu'on appelle la mode...

J'ai aussi remarqué qu'il existe pas mal de site pour classer les jeux, classer les jeux dans des catégories comme finis, à faire, abandonnés... Mais pas de site pour définir des objectifs dans un jeu, ce qui est assez embêtant pour les jeux bac à sable. Je propose donc, à côté des events, la possibilité de faire des listes d'objectifs Par exemple construire deux merveilles dans Anno 2070, construire la cathédrale notre dame sur Civilization, atteindre 10 000$ de rentrée d'argent dans Planet Coaster en mode difficile... Pourquoi pas après mettre des objectifs disponibles pour les mettre dans les events, en nombres limités. Et si ça marche bien ouvrir le site en dehors de cpc.

Après c'est que quelques idées qui me semblent intéressantes, vous en pensez quoi ?

Et à quand pour le prochain event ? J'aurais bien dit de la fin du bac à fin juillet mais il y a les rattrapages après  ::siffle::

----------


## ajcrou

> Et à quand pour le prochain event ? J'aurais bien dit de la fin du bac à fin juillet mais il y a les rattrapages après


Sinon c'était sympathique le système de l'été dernier avec juillet / août et les deux équipes ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Juilletristes contre Aouchiens ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Eskimon

Vue.js <3 . Je suis clairement pas dev' front, mais ça couplé avec une api propre c'est bien cool.

Sinon il y aura des petites stats de l'évent (nombres de jeux finis etc...) ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Et pourquoi pas en Angular ? Tu pourrais faire une version du front-end en chaque technologie pour pouvoir comparer et montrer ta supériorité lors des entretiens d'embauche  ::P: 

Au niveau fonctionnalité, je trouve que ça serait pas mal d'avoir 3 états pour les jeux choisis : Vide (par défaut), Fini ou Abandonné.

----------


## Hilikkus

Avec beaucoup de retard, je viens de finir *Gemini Rue* choisi par Rouxbarbe lors de l'event de mars.

Point&click de Wadjet Eye Games, il possède les mêmes caractéristiques que leur autres jeu (jusqu'à Unavowed apparement), à savoir des énigmes logiques, un orientation enquête, un scénario bien foutu, un moteur 2d dépassé, des tableaux pixel fort jolis, un doublage impeccable. J'ai donc passé un bon moment même si 2 point m'ont chagriné: les combats fastidieux et l'interface qui t'oblige à choisir entre parler / utiliser / mettre un coup de pied (un bouton d'interaction aurait été suffisant)

----------


## madgic

> Vue.js <3 . Je suis clairement pas dev' front, mais ça couplé avec une api propre c'est bien cool.


Moi non plus je suis plus back. Mais je pense que ça se voit  ::ninja:: 




> Sinon il y aura des petites stats de l'évent (nombres de jeux finis etc...) ?


En bas des events, avec le graphique  :;): 




> Et pourquoi pas en Angular ? Tu pourrais faire une version du front-end en chaque technologie pour pouvoir comparer et montrer ta supériorité lors des entretiens d'embauche


Jamais utilisé Angular. Faudrait que je fasse React même si jamais fait non plus. Et faudrait que je test Electron aussi pour avoir un logiciel. Qui se lancera automatiquement au démarrage avec le résumé de l'event en cours, combien de temps y reste, avec des options pour lancer directement les jeux  ::o:

----------


## Kulfy

> Sinon c'était sympathique le système de l'été dernier avec juillet / août et les deux équipes ?


J'aimais bien le principe des deux équipes également ! Mais ça peut être fait dans le cadre d'un event normal (un mois) à mon sens.
On pourrait avoir deux chefs d'équipe (choisis parmi ceux ayant fini leurs 5 jeux au précédent event ?), qui choisissent leurs équipiers un par un à tour de rôle (ou par 2 ou 3, histoire que ça ne prenne pas des plombes non plus) ?

----------


## ajcrou

> On pourrait avoir deux chefs d'équipe qui choisissent leurs équipiers un par un à tour de rôle


Tu fais remonter mes plus mauvais souvenirs des cours d'EPS au collège. J'étais toujours un des dernier à être choisis.

 :Emo:

----------


## Kulfy

Si tu veux être choisi plus rapidement, on peut aussi alterner entre un tour où l'on choisit un équipier pour soi, et un tour où l'on choisit pour le chef d'équipe adverse  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Si tu veux être choisi plus rapidement, on peut aussi alterner entre un tour où l'on choisit un équipier pour soi, et un tour où l'on choisit pour le chef d'équipe adversaire


 :Perfect: 

Mais tellement vrai ajcrou  :Emo:

----------


## Altay

Une question que je me pose, avec le site il y aurait moyen de recevoir des notifications quand les inscriptions s'ouvrent pour un nouvel event ? Je passe pas assez sur ce topic pour me tenir au courant.  ::unsure::

----------


## madgic

> Une question que je me pose, avec le site il y aurait moyen de recevoir des notifications quand les inscriptions s'ouvrent pour un nouvel event ? Je passe pas assez sur ce topic pour me tenir au courant.


Pas pour le moment, le site envoie des mails que lors de l'inscription.

Mais c'est une idée de futur amélioration.

----------


## jopopoe

Bon vieux motard que jamais comme on dit, je viens de finir Black The Fall, le dernier jeu que m'avait choisi Hyeud.

J'ai trouvé ça sympa, mais j'ai vraiment du mal avec les jeux à énigme, j'ai bien du bloquer 4 ou 5 fois au total !

Vivement le prochain event, surtout s'il s'agit d'une guerre des tranchées estivale  :Petit Viking:

----------


## Hyeud

Bravo pour ton abnégation ! ^^

----------


## Aymeeeric

Plop les canard !

J'en peux plus de mon backlog, alors je plante mon drapeau ici. 
Au prochain event, je suis des vôtres.

----------


## Rakanishu

Yop ! J'me tâte en ce moment à vous rejoindre et j'ai créé un profil BLAO pour l'occasion mais ce con me catégorise tout en "never played". J'ai eu une 10n de jeux non catégorisés que j'ai pu catégoriser par drag & drpo sur leur sdite, ça c'était bien fait, mais éditer une liste déjà existante, ça semble pas possible. Vous savez si y'a moyen d'éditer rapidement plusieurs jeux (genre case à cocher via un script) pour se faire une vraie liste de backlog digne de ce nom ? Parce que je vais pas cliquer 800x sur le petit bouton "éditer" et attendre que la page se charge à chaque fois :x 
https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played

----------


## Kaede

Salut !  ::): 
Je n'utilise pas/plus BLAO (pour mes besoins, je trouve Playnite _bien_ plus pratique), mais je me rappelle avoir eu le même problème que toi, j'avais dû passer par du javascript : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11666465

----------


## madgic

Il est de retour, l'event de l'été où deux équipes s’affronteront pendant 2 mois pour finir le plus de jeux possible !

https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpa...battle-event-2

----------


## Franky Mikey

:Vibre:

----------


## madgic

Et on aura peut être du sang neuf, j'ai fait de la pub sur le discord  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

::lol::   :Vibre:

----------


## Supergounou

Comme l'été dernier je me moque pas mal de l'aspect "équipe", mais je m'inscris quand même pour le plaisir de découvrir mon backlog  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

Oh oui le retour de l'event de l'été  :Bave:

----------


## Kulfy

Yeeaah, inscrit !
L'heure de la revanche de l'équipe 2 a sonné.  :Petit Viking: 

(sinon, les équipes sont toujours faites de façon aléatoire, ou on s'organise un petit truc au préalable pour les constituer ?)

----------


## Hilikkus

I'm in! Par contre il faut que je mette à jour mon backlog

----------


## Eskimon

I'm in too! (Par contre juste pour juillet). Il y a un endroit qui rappel le fonctionnement par équipe ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> I'm in too! (Par contre juste pour juillet). Il y a un endroit qui rappel le fonctionnement par équipe ?


Si je ne me trompe pas, il n'y a rien d'hyper spécial. Simplement, l'équipe qui finit plus de jeux, gagne. Peu importe si une personne finit 1 jeu, et une autre 4. L'important est la quantité finale de jeux complétés par équipe.

----------


## sebarnolds

Comme l'été dernier, je passe. Trop peu de temps et peu intéressé par l'aspect équipes.

----------


## ajcrou

De retour après mes vacances-travail.

Et inscrit (je serais juste absent une dizaine de jours fin juillet pour raison de voyage en Écosse).

En espérant éviter de revivre le traumatisme de "Story about my uncle" (après celui de "Seasons after fall").  :tired: 





> (sinon, les équipes sont toujours faites de façon aléatoire, ou on s'organise un petit truc au préalable pour les constituer ?)


Effectivement, l'idée d'organiser les équipages (avec deux chefs d'équipe ????) serait amusante à la place de la tristesse de l'aléatoire.

----------


## Kaede

Inscrit et j'ai mis à jour mon export Playnite. De ~2500 entrées je suis monté à environ 2600. Je me Baalim-ise.

Avec pour objectif de faire mieux que la dernière fois (le choix des jeux me motivait de façon "variable" disons, et j'ai pas réussi à m'autobotter le c**, en plus j'avais encore des jeux en cours au début de l'event. Oui, je cherche des excuses !).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Si je ne me trompe pas, il n'y a rien d'hyper spécial. Simplement, l'équipe qui finit plus de jeux, gagne. Peu importe si une personne finit 1 jeu, et une autre 4. L'important est la quantité finale de jeux complétés par équipe.


Et tant qu'on y est, précisons aussi que l'équipe qui gagne... ne gagne rien.  ::P:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et tant qu'on y est, précisons aussi que l'équipe qui gagne... ne gagne rien.


Mais c'est pas le moment de dire ça. On va dissuader les participants !  :X1:

----------


## madgic

Mais si, la gloire éternelle  :Cigare:

----------


## Altay

Yes, j'en suis !  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je passe mon tour pour celui-ci, j'ai déjà plein de jeux en cours que je veux finir, et l'été j'ai un planning très variable. Bon event à tous

----------


## Aymeeeric

Dites les canards, vous utilisez quoi pour récupérer et partager votre backlog ?

----------


## Croustimiel

Ca m'intéresse bien  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Mon classement perso dans ma biblio Steam, toute ma catégorie "à commencer" qui rentre dans la logique de l'event. Donc j'enlève les jeux de gestion / sandbox sans fin, les jeux dont la durée de vie dépasse les 15h et les jeux exclusivement multi. Les jeux que j'ai déjà commencé ne sont pas éligibles, ni ceux que j'ai déjà fait sur GoG par exemple.

C'est assez facile à faire en regardant mon temps de jeu, vu que je n'ai jamais idle pour farmer les cartes à revendre aux pigeons. Et c'est d'autant plus facile que je l'ai déjà fait pour les events précédents, c'est plus rapide de mettre ma liste à jour que de repartir de zéro.

Je n'utilise pas BLAEO, ça peut être pratique SI tu passes du temps après pour classer ta catégorie "never played" correctement et retirer les jeux qui ne répondent pas aux critères ou auxquels tu n'as vraiment pas envie de jouer. Je n'utilise pas non plus Playnite, qui pourrait éventuellement servir aussi avec comme avantage de centraliser les jeux sur les différentes plateformes.

Au final je préfère ma liste format Excel, même si elle m'a demandé un peu de temps de préparation la première fois, c'est à mon sens comparable au temps nécessaire à remettre en forme une liste BLAEO.

----------


## Flad

On peut participer sans faire partie d'une équipe ? #chieur

----------


## madgic

> On peut participer sans faire partie d'une équipe ? #chieur


 :tired:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> On peut participer sans faire partie d'une équipe ? #chieur


 ::ninja::  Meme question que le monsieur.

----------


## acdctabs

Vous faîtes une team #clivant sinon.

----------


## Flad

Clivant Cleef ?

----------


## Ruvon

Côté sportifs, je préfère Clivant Dowski pour les footeux ou Clivant Lendl, pour les amateurs de tennis.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Inscrit, normalement avec mon BLAEO à jour  :^_^:  Et même si depuis quelques temps j'organise moi-même ma chasse au backlog  ::P:

----------


## LoupGris

Inscrit!!!
J'essaierai de faire mieux que le désespérant 0 jeu terminé du dernier event (même si j'en ai terminé 2 depuis)...
L'été c'est variable pour moi en terme de temps de jeu mais ça devrait être bon quand même...

----------


## maxtidus10

Comme l'été dernier je ne pourrais pas pour cet event mais je ferai le prochain  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

L'OP est pas à jour, c'est pas chouette !  :Cell:

----------


## La Chouette

> L'OP est pas à jour, c'est pas chouette !


Vous avez qu'à pas faire ça pendant mes exams, bordel  ::(:

----------


## Flad

> Vous avez qu'à pas faire ça pendant mes exams, bordel


C'est la période pendant laquelle, le cerveau de La Chouette y bout !

----------


## banditbandit

:Clap:

----------


## Orkestra

Je risque de ne pas avoir trop de temps cet été (+ trop de jeux gagnés chez les généreux à finir en priorité), et puis j'ai déjà eu un peu de mal à suivre ce qui se racontait sur ce topic lors du dernier event donc je passe mon tour pour celui-ci, mais je serai content de lire les retours des participants  ::):

----------


## Bloodinet

J'en suis, j'ai un backlog long comme le bras il est temps d'en finir !  ::happy2::

----------


## Flad

> J'en suis, j'ai un backlog long comme le bras il est temps d'en finir !


Si c'est un bras de passe-partout ça va  ::ninja::

----------


## Eskimon

Arg, entre le dernier event et celui-ci, mon backlog a grossi d'une trentaine de jeux. Deux raisons à cela : liste incomplète du dernier event et... ajout de jeux au backlog  :tired: 

J'ai trouvé une nouvelle méthode pour générer mon uber liste. Avec playnite, j'ai crée 2 catégories "Fini / Avec les copains". Tout ce qui tombe pas là dedans est considéré comme backlog (même les "en-cours" du coup, et sauf quelques rares apps foutu en "Hidden").

Ensuite, j'ai bidouillé le script de Playnite qui fait l'export pour qu'il me mette un marqueur dégeulasse (parce que j'ai pas réussi à faire mieux) quand un jeu possède une catégorie. Du coup, il me reste plus qu'à filtrer [le CSV obtenu par l'export] sur les critères "Sans catégories, pas installé, pas hidden, avec un compteur de temps à 0" pour avoir mon backlog.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il faut modifier le fichier C:\Users\<MON USER>\AppData\Local\Playnite\Extensions\LibraryExp  orter\LibraryExporter.ps1 et rajouter "Categories" dans la liste des infos à exporter (on peut aussi ajouter "Hidden" si vous vous servez de cette fonction), puis relancer Playnite pour prendre en compte les changements.

----------


## Bloodinet

> Si c'est un bras de passe-partout ça va


Plûtot ceux de Grendel  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

> J'ai trouvé une nouvelle méthode pour générer mon uber liste. (...)


Tant que ça fonctionne.
Perso je fais plus simple : je prends l'export Playnite brut, que je trie par temps de jeu décroissant (pas parfait mais un bon indicateur de jeux faits / pas faits, vu que c'est relativement rare que je commence un jeu sans aller au bout) et je fournis en annexe les jeux qui ont un temps de jeu nul ou faible mais que j'ai déjà fait quand même (il y en a peu, même si j'ai sûrement dû en oublier). Et à côté, ma liste de jeux UPlay pas fait (une dizaine à tout péter).

----------


## La Chouette

Allons allons, que 25 participants ? Il ne reste plus que deux jours pour s'inscrire !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Allons allons, que 25 participants ? Il ne reste plus que deux jours pour s'inscrire !


La qualité avant la quantité  :Indeed: 

 ::trollface::

----------


## pipoop

Faudrait avoir déjà l'un des deux avant de faire la fine bouche

----------


## madgic

D'ailleurs on n'a pas encore de thème, vous proposez quoi ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> D'ailleurs on n'a pas encore de thème, vous proposez quoi ?


Des jeux rafraîchissants !  :Sweat:

----------


## ajcrou

Et il n'y a donc pas de capitaine d'équipe ? Uniquement en aléatoire ?




> D'ailleurs on n'a pas encore de thème, vous proposez quoi ?


Le soleil ?
Je crois que certains ont une envie de chaleur.

----------


## La Chouette

> D'ailleurs on n'a pas encore de thème, vous proposez quoi ?


Jeux détente. Des trucs calmes, sans grosse action, sans gros réflexes, de quoi passer un été pépère, quoi.

----------


## Flad

> D'ailleurs on n'a pas encore de thème, vous proposez quoi ?


Jeux d'eau !

----------


## ajcrou

C'est ce soir (minuit) ou demain soir le choix des jeux ?

Ma liste est à jours.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

La mienne aussi  ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est ce soir (minuit) ou demain soir le choix des jeux ?
> 
> Ma liste est à jours.


Demain. Il y a encore toute la journée de demain pour s'inscrire.  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

Tellement impatient de savoir sur qui je vais tomber.

----------


## Eskimon

On est d'accord qu'il y a pas encore eu de thème de choisi où j'ai raté des messages ?

----------


## acdctabs

Le thème c'est "coop" avec l'obligation de faire un jeu en coop avec un mec de l'équipe d'en face.

----------


## parpaingue

Je propose plutôt Tachymètre (comment ça c'est un mot aléatoire du dico ? Après ça tombe bien pour écluser les jeux de caisse).

----------


## Flad

> Le thème c'est "coop" avec l'obligation de faire un jeu en coop avec un mec de l'équipe d'en face.


Non.
Le thème c'est "jeu d'eau".

----------


## Hyeud

Je suis plus Ail Ki d'eau.

----------


## Ruvon

> Non.
> Le thème c'est "jeu d'eau".


Tant que c'est pas "seau d'eau"...

----------


## Flad

> Je suis plus Ail Ki d'eau.


So do I  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Madgic annoncera un thème consensuel à 23h59, au moment de la clôture des inscriptions.

D'ici-là, rameutez du monde !  :Vibre:

----------


## ajcrou

Encore deux heures à attendre

 :Bave:

----------


## madgic

Hello, I am de retour à temps pour lancer l'event à minuit, si je me suis pas endormi avant...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

:Vibre:

----------


## Cannes

> Hello, I am de retour à temps pour lancer l'event à minuit, si je me suis pas endormi avant...


 :Vibre:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vite, finir ma liste de jeux.  :Sweat:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Vite, finir ma liste de jeux.


C'est ça qu'arrive quand tu fais tout à la dernière minute  ::siffle::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Hop, pile poil.  ::ninja:: 

Bricolé, mon truc ? Vous êtes méchants.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Hop, pile poil. 
> 
> Bricolé, mon truc ? Vous êtes méchants.


... J'espère de ne pas tomber sur toi  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Ben si ça va c'est largement lisible.

----------


## ajcrou

00h02 et toujours aucun tirage au sort.

C'est scandaleux  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:

----------


## madgic

A demain  ::siffle::

----------


## Kulfy

Petit rappel, car à chaque fois c'est la même : le thème, c'est juste pour un jeu de la liste, pas besoin que tous collent  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Le thème de cet event est : soleil.


Mais quel gros troll.  ::XD::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

On a eu 34.5 degrés hier et vous choisissez le thème du soleil mais sérieux   :Boom:

----------


## Kulfy

Et voilà pour *Mr Flad* :
*A Hat in Time* : Ah tiens, il est dans mon backlog depuis un certain humble monthly, allez hop dans la hotte.*Death of Goat* : Parce que Between The Buried And Me, c'est chouette. Pas sûr qu'il y ait une vraie fin, alors disons ce sera considéré comme bon lorsque tu auras eu le succès DEATH TANK (1M de points cumulés).*Forgotton Anne* : Dans ma liste de souhaits depuis un bail ; il est splendide  ::wub:: *Layers of Fear* : On me l'avait donné à un précédent event, et je n'avais pas eu le temps de me pencher dessus, c'est l'occas' pour toi de faire mieux que moi*Passpartout: The Starving Artist* : pour que tu puisses nous peindre tes plus belles licornes*Sakura Spirit* : T'as toute une palanquée de VN, alors j'en ai choisi un un peu au pif ; c'est le plus vieux des Sakura, il s'agirait pas que tu sois perdu dans l'histoire !
Tu peux remplacer un des jeux au dessus par *Hentai Temple* si tu y tiens.  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

NFafa, on se retrouve ! J'espère que je ne t'ai pas laissé un trop mauvais souvenir lors de mon premier event.

Ma sélection pour toi :
- *Hidden Folks* - _Où est Charlie ?_ rencontre la scène bruitée à la bouche de la _Cité de la peur_. Un jeu peinard à savourer les doigts de pieds en éventail, éventuellement à plusieurs derrière l'écran.
- *SteamWorld Heist* - Mon gros coup de cœur du dernier event. Le rythme lent imposé par le tour par tour ne diminue en rien l'intensité de chaque mission, sans compter le fait de devoir manuellement ajuster chaque tir ! Le tout dans le sympathique univers SteamWorld décliné par Image & Form Games au cours de multiples jeux de différents genres.
- *Unreal Gold* - Le FPS avec lequel j'ai grandi. Un level design somptueux pour l'époque, avec une narration éparpillée au fil de différents messages recueillis en chemin par une sorte de traducteur universel. Je propose comme objectif la campagne principale (hors addon donc).
- *Oxenfree* - Une sympathique soirée entre une bande de vieux amis prend un virage paranormal. Le système de dialogues dynamiques donne toute sa saveur à ce petit jeu d'aventure qui se boucle en une ou deux traites sans forcer.
- *She Remembered Caterpillars* - D'excellentes critiques sur ce jeu de puzzle au titre intrigant. Récupéré sur un Humble Monthly pour ma part, je n'y ai pas encore joué, je guetterai donc ton retour avec intérêt.
- *Mad Max* - Jeu bonus dans le thème "soleil" ! De bons retours convergent sur cet _open world_ post-apo. J'espère que tu as aimé _Fury Road_ et que ce produit dérivé sera bel et bien à la hauteur.

Bon event et bon jeu à toi.  ::): 


EDIT : par contre, je ne les ai pas validés sur le site. Lorsque j'essaie de choisir les jeux pour toi depuis ton profil (lien), un bug m'envoie sur la sélection d'un autre utilisateur (ajcrou, celui pour qui tu dois choisir les jeux justement). Je vais attendre l'avis du grand chef avant de faire des bêtises irréversibles.  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

Ma sélection pour Rouxbarbe :

*Stardew Valley*, histoire de se détendre un peu (jusqu'à la fin du premier été, ça fait un peu plus de 10h).
*Alien: Isolation*, parce que faudrait pas trop se détendre, non plus (peut-être un peu long, mais je me permets parce que le suivant est vachement court).
*The Deer*, parce que les connaissances, c'est important.
*The Swapper*, parce que les connaissances ne suffisent pas, faut de la logique aussi.
*Transistor*, pour son univers et sa musique.
Et *Moon Hunters*, parce que le Soleil, c'est mal, et qu'il vaut mieux passer l'été à chercher la Lune.

Vous aussi, rejoignez la révolution anti-Soleil !  :Cell:   :Cell:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Faudra changer ta signature peut être  ::ninja::

----------


## Kulfy

Ah zut, je fais le malin à rappeler les règles, et j'en oublie le thème dans mes choix  ::ninja:: 
Si un admin peut remplacer *Sakura Spirit* par *Beach Bounce*, ça me parait un poil plus ensoleillé. Merci !

----------


## Galgu

Choix faits pour Kaede :

Tout d'abord un mot sur ton backlog : monstrueux  ::):  et de très bon gout ! je pense que tu as là une base de jeu conséquente... tu n'as plus besoin d'en acheter  ::P:  si parfois tu ne sais plus à quoi jouer, contacte-moi !  ::): 

Détail sur les choix :

*Immortal redneck* - 15H - FPS/Rogue-lite, vu ton historique sur Ziggurat et Binding of Isaac, je n'ai aucun doute que tu vas t'éclater sur celui-là.

*VVVVVV* - 3H - Chef d'oeuvre intemporel de Terry Cavanagh, dans mon Top 3 de tous les temps. BO transcendante, court mais intense. Une expérience à absolument valider.

*Machinarium* - 5H - la caution point'n'click du lot. Bons puzzle, excellente BO, DA originale, tout est bon à prendre.

*Mark of the Ninja* - 8H - de l'infiltration bien conçue de bout en bout. Mélange infiltration et puzzle game action, proche de Stealth Bastard. Un style graphique bien assumé et maitrisé signé Klei.

*Hexcells Plus* - 5H - jeu référence du casse-tête/reflexion. J'ai vu que tu avais fait le 1er, il est grand temps de replonger.

Jeu de l'event: *Legend of Grimrock* - 16H - excellent dungeon crawler, un peu de RPG pour saler cette liste. Plot : tu es lancé au fin fond d'un gouffre et ton but ultime est de retrouver la lumière du soleil synonyme de liberté. Bon c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux mais j'ai passé 25 min et j'ai rien trouvé de bien plus évident dans ta liste pourtant pléthorique. J'allais valider avec To The Moon mais tu l'a déjà fait  ::): 

Je cautionne bien évidemment personnellement chacun de ces choix. Un lot de qualité, j'espère que tu partageras ce sentiment: enjoy !

Ils n'ont pas fait le cut final mais ils étaient dans la short list (s'il te reste du temps) : Q.U.B.E. 2 / Thimbleweed Park / Legend of Grimrock 2 / Minit / Arcanum / Anodyne / Yakuza 0 / Axiom Verge / Beyond Good & Evil / Baldur's Gate / Titan Souls / Finding paradise.

----------


## Chiff

Pour Acdctabs :

*A Story about my Uncle
Toki Tori
Titan Souls
Monster Prom
Dropsy*

Et jeu en rapport avec le thème du soleil : *The Darkness II*  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Et voilà pour *Mr Flad* :
> *A Hat in Time* : Ah tiens, il est dans mon backlog depuis un certain humble monthly, allez hop dans la hotte.*Death of Goat* : Parce que Between The Buried And Me, c'est chouette. Pas sûr qu'il y ait une vraie fin, alors disons ce sera considéré comme bon lorsque tu auras eu le succès DEATH TANK (1M de points cumulés).*Forgotton Anne* : Dans ma liste de souhaits depuis un bail ; il est splendide *Layers of Fear* : On me l'avait donné à un précédent event, et je n'avais pas eu le temps de me pencher dessus, c'est l'occas' pour toi de faire mieux que moi*Passpartout: The Starving Artist* : pour que tu puisses nous peindre tes plus belles licornes*Sakura Spirit* : T'as toute une palanquée de VN, alors j'en ai choisi un un peu au pif ; c'est le plus vieux des Sakura, il s'agirait pas que tu sois perdu dans l'histoire !
> Tu peux remplacer un des jeux au dessus par *Hentai Temple* si tu y tiens.


\o/
Bon ben je valide ta liste hein, merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah zut, je fais le malin à rappeler les règles, et j'en oublie le thème dans mes choix 
> Si un admin peut remplacer *Sakura Spirit* par *Beach Bounce*, ça me parait un poil plus ensoleillé. Merci !


\o/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Eskimon : pas de chance pour toi, c'est moi qui choisis tes jeux  ::ninja:: 
Je te ferais une jolie liste ce soir quand j'aurai quitté le travail ;-)

----------


## Supergounou

Cannes, je m'occupe de ton cas ce soir  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

Pareil pour Kulfy, je m'occupe de toi dans l'après-midi / début de soirée.

D'un autre côté, vu ta liste, j'ai largement le choix.

----------


## madgic

> Ah zut, je fais le malin à rappeler les règles, et j'en oublie le thème dans mes choix 
> Si un admin peut remplacer Sakura Spirit par Beach Bounce, ça me parait un poil plus ensoleillé. Merci !


Fait  :;): 

Sinon pour frankymikey, c'est pas un un bug, c'est une feature  :Cigare:  il faut que tu ailles dans events > choisir mes jeux ou sur *ton* profil > choisir mes jeux. Si tu vas sur le profil de NFafa, à gauche il y a toutes *ses* actions à lui vu que tu es admin, un utilisateur lambda n'a accès qu'au Profil et Stat d'un autre utilisateur.

J'espère que j'ai été clair  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ma sélection pour Rouxbarbe :
> 
> *Stardew Valley*, histoire de se détendre un peu (jusqu'à la fin du premier été, ça fait un peu plus de 10h).
> *Alien: Isolation*, parce que faudrait pas trop se détendre, non plus (peut-être un peu long, mais je me permets parce que le suivant est vachement court).
> *The Deer*, parce que les connaissances, c'est important.
> *The Swapper*, parce que les connaissances ne suffisent pas, faut de la logique aussi.
> *Transistor*, pour son univers et sa musique.
> Et *Moon Hunters*, parce que le Soleil, c'est mal, et qu'il vaut mieux passer l'été à chercher la Lune.
> 
> Vous aussi, rejoignez la révolution anti-Soleil !


Merci à toi pour cette belle sélection ! The Swapper et Transistor va vraiment falloir que je les fasse, ils reviennent à chaque event  ::XD:: 

Je m'occupe de jopopoe ce midi  :;):

----------


## darkvador

Ma sélection pour Tigri

*Rayman Origins* (11h) : car c'est vraiment un super jeu de plateforme , je l'ai adoré quand je l'ai fait

*Batman: Arkham City* (12h) : car tu as déjà fait le premier et que la trilogie est vraiment géniale

*Kingdom: Classic* (7h) : pour le thème car tu sera tellement content quand le soleil se lèvera  ::):  , je ne suis pas un spécialiste des jeu indé et du pixel art mais celui ci est vraiment prenant

*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* (3h) : car c'est une magnifique histoire et un gameplay rafraichissant

*Dishonored 2*(12h ) : parce que

*Grow Up* (4h) car il rentre aussi dans le thème vu que tu doit te rapprocher du soleil  ::): 

Je n'avais que l’embarras du choix dans son superbe backlog.
Bon jeu à tous

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Fait 
> 
> Sinon pour frankymikey, c'est pas un un bug, c'est une feature  il faut que tu ailles dans events > choisir mes jeux ou sur *ton* profil > choisir mes jeux. Si tu vas sur le profil de NFafa, à gauche il y a toutes *ses* actions à lui vu que tu es admin, un utilisateur lambda n'a accès qu'au Profil et Stat d'un autre utilisateur.
> 
> J'espère que j'ai été clair


C'est contre-intuitif  :Cell:

----------


## madgic

> C'est contre-intuitif


Tu es à deux doigts que je te désadminise et que je mette Biscuitkzh à la place  ::siffle::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Tu es à deux doigts que je te désadminise et que je mette Biscuitkzh à la place


Owiii  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est décidément pratique les multis.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

J'ai choisi mes jeux pour MadFox:

*Mark of the Ninja* parce que c'est le meilleur (et le plus beau) jeu d'infiltration
*Orwell* pour ses questionnements ethiques
*The Wolf Among Us* parce que c'est le meilleur Telltale
*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrice* pour son ambiance dingue
*Psychonauts* pour continuer dans l'exploration de la folie
*Assassin's Creed Black Flag* pour le thème, tu va pouvoir dorer au soleil des Caraïbes.

----------


## doggy d

Mes jeux pour Frankymickey :

- Hellblade
- Doom
- Orwel
- Sexy Brutale
- The Witness
- Firewatch (l'influence du soleil et de ses conséquences semblent être déterminantes)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Mes jeux pour Frankymickey :
> 
> - Hellblade
> - Doom
> - Orwel
> - Sexy Brutale
> - The Witness
> - Firewatch (l'influence du soleil et de ses conséquences semblent être déterminantes)


Uuuh c'est une très jolie liste !  ::wub:: 
T'as bon goût  :Indeed: 


Sinon, le canard pour lequel je dois choisir les jeux n'a aucune liste sur son profil.
Monsieur *Aymeeeric*, j'espère que vous n'avez pas oublié l'event  :Sweat:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mes jeux pour Frankymickey :
> 
> - Hellblade
> - Doom
> - Orwel
> - Sexy Brutale
> - The Witness
> - Firewatch (l'influence du soleil et de ses conséquences semblent être déterminantes)


Merci !

----------


## madfox

Ma petite sélection pour *darkvador*:

*Black Mesa* - 14h : Ce serait criminel de ne pas jouer à ce remake aux petits oignons d'un des plus grand classique du FPS alors que l'update pour Xen va sortir en plein milieu de l'event!  :Vibre: 

*Homefront* - 7h : Si il devait y avoir une catégorie "backlog" dans Steam ce jeu serait probablement premier de la liste mais il est pas si mal.

*Max Payne* - 8h :  Parce que... Bullet Time!  :Cigare: 

*Brütal Legend* - 9h : Le grand classique de Tim Schafer !

*Stories: The Path Of Destinies* - 6h : J'ai entendu par beaucoup trop de monde qu'il était cool. A toi de confirmer!  :haha: 

*Viscera Cleanup Detail: Shadow Warrior* - 2h : Je veux plus voir une goute de sang!  ::ninja:: 


Profite bien !  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

Merci Madgic pour le switch.




> Ma petite sélection pour *darkvador*:
> 
> *Black Mesa* - 14h : Ce serait criminel de ne pas jouer à ce remake aux petits oignons d'un des plus grand classique du FPS alors que l'update pour Xen va sortir en plein milieu de l'event! 
> 
> *Homefront* - 7h : Si il devait y avoir une catégorie "backlog" dans Steam ce jeu serait probablement premier de la liste mais il est pas si mal.
> 
> *Max Payne* - 8h :  Parce que... Bullet Time! 
> 
> *Brütal Legend* - 9h : Le grand classique de Tim Schafer !
> ...


Et le soleil dans tout ça ?  :nawak:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Poooopolo jopopoe poooo !
*What remains of Edith Finch* - 3h d'émotions :'-)
*Transistor* - Hey, moi aussi il faut que je le fasse ! L'OST est top, c'est déjà un bon point. (6-8h)
*Subnautica* - Oui il est long, mais il est aussi très très bon. Et voir les rayons du soleil levant filtrer dans l'eau de cet océan infini, c'est magique <3 (20h+)
*Stories Untold* - Un trip 80s que j'ai beaucoup apprécié, j'espère que ça saura le faire pour toi aussi (3h)
*Mirror’s Edge* - Histoire de varier les styles de jeu. Je l'avais bien aimé à l'époque, j'espère qu'il a correctement vieilli (6-8h)
*Mad Max* - Un autre jeu long mais dans lequel je n'ai pas vu le temps passer (20h+) Pour le coup il est complètement raccord avec la thématique de cet event !

Il y avait du choix dans sa belle liste  ::):

----------


## Hilikkus

> *Mirror’s Edge* - Histoire de varier les styles de jeu. Je l'avais bien aimé à l'époque, j'espère qu'il a correctement vieilli (6-8h)


Je confirme que c'est un jeu qui se refait avec (grand) plaisir malgré son âge  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

c'est moi ou impossible de se connecter au site de l'event ?

----------


## madgic

> c'est moi ou impossible de se connecter au site de l'event ?


J'y ai accès.

Sinon c'est la faute à frankymikey, je lui avait pourtant dit de ne pas appuyer sur le gros bouton rouge. 

Ou peut être OVH aussi...

----------


## madfox

> Et le soleil dans tout ça ?


Black Mesa > Désert du Nevada > Soleil de plomb!
Homefront > Montrose > Californie > Soleil!
Brütal Legend > Jack Black > Californie > ...
...

Le soleil est là voyons.  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

Ca doit être le câble qui est gelé à Oslo vu que je viens de me connecter  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Eskimon

Altay, voici tes jeux ! J'ai essayé de varier les plaisirs comme j'ai pu !

- *Bioshock* (12h)
- *Brütal* Legend (9h)
- *Grim Fandango Remastered* (11h)
- *Limbo* (3-4h)
- *Oxenfree* (5h)
- Jeu thématique : *Kerbal Space Program*. Évidemment, c'est un jeu sandbox donc potentiellement infini si la fièvre te prends. Disons que pour l'event avoir un drapeau planté sur la Mün, screenshot à l'appui, (et idéalement retour du pilote sur Kerbin :D ) en mode carrière me semble un objectif raisonnable. Si les autres canards pensent que je me vautre, dites-le et j'irais en chercher un autre. Pour le respect du thème, tu l'approuveras violemment quand ta sonde, perdu dans le vide intersidéral, n'es pas foutu d'avoir assez d'électricité pour déployer les panneaux solaires qui en apportent...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flad

> Le soleil est là.

----------


## ajcrou

> Ca doit être le câble qui est gelé à Oslo vu que je viens de me connecter .


Effectivement, j'arrive à me connecter maintenant. Donc je m'occupe de la liste à Lulfy.

NB : et il fait 20°C aujourd'hui.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> NB : et il fait 20°C aujourd'hui.


Merde, pas trop dure la canicule ?  ::unsure:: 

Bon sinon on fait péter le record sur cet event ? 100 jeux terminés ça vous chauffe ?  :Manif:

----------


## Cannes

Je m'occupe de Ruvon ce soir.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

> Je m'occupe de Ruvon ce soir.


Va falloir d'abord que ce malandrin choisisse mes jeux  :Tap:

----------


## ajcrou

> Merde, pas trop dure la canicule ?


Attention 29°C samedi dernier.  :Sweat: 

Par contre entre 12 et 17°C pour cette semaine..., je vais devoir ressortir le pull  (ou une manche comme certains  ::ninja:: )  ::|:

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Uuuh c'est une très jolie liste ! 
> T'as bon goût 
> 
> 
> Sinon, le canard pour lequel je dois choisir les jeux n'a aucune liste sur son profil.
> Monsieur *Aymeeeric*, j'espère que vous n'avez pas oublié l'event


Coucou !

Désolé... Je suis vraiment à la traîne la.
Je fais ça pour demain soir / mercredi dernier délai, si c'est OK ?

----------


## darkvador

> Ma petite sélection pour *darkvador*:
> 
> *Black Mesa* - 14h : Ce serait criminel de ne pas jouer à ce remake aux petits oignons d'un des plus grand classique du FPS alors que l'update pour Xen va sortir en plein milieu de l'event! 
> 
> *Homefront* - 7h : Si il devait y avoir une catégorie "backlog" dans Steam ce jeu serait probablement premier de la liste mais il est pas si mal.
> 
> *Max Payne* - 8h :  Parce que... Bullet Time! 
> 
> *Brütal Legend* - 9h : Le grand classique de Tim Schafer !
> ...


Merci pour la liste , par contre qu'est ce que c'est que ce truc *Viscera Cleanup Detail: Shadow Warrior*  ::huh:: 

 :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je crois que c'est une sorte de spinoff/crossover que tu récupères automatiquement avec Shadow Warrior.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Coucou !
> 
> Désolé... Je suis vraiment à la traîne la.
> Je fais ça pour demain soir / mercredi dernier délai, si c'est OK ?


Oui c'est très bien, le choix de jeux c'est aujourd'hui ET demain.
Je voulais juste m'assurer que tu n'avais pas complètement oublié l'event.
Je peux attendre, pas de souci !  :;):

----------


## Eskimon

> Ca doit être le câble qui est gelé à Oslo vu que je viens de me connecter .


Tu te connectes et tu as pas fait ma liste ?!!! :nawak:

----------


## Flad

> Tu te connectes et tu as pas fait ma liste ?!!!


J'ai pas accès à tout du taf  ::P:

----------


## jopopoe

Mon choix pour *Biscuitkzh*, issu d'un backlog de qualité, avouons-le :

*- Assassin's Creed II* : Le vrai début de la franchise pour moi, car si le contenu du premier opus était un peu famélique, celui-ci regorge d'activités secondaires et narre le début de la vie d'un protagoniste majeur de la série, qui aura droit à sa trilogie de jeux rien qu'à lui, Ezio Auditore. *19 heures*


*- Brütal Legend* : Un choix un peu risqué, car je ne connais pas tes goûts musicaux. Car si le gameplay ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard, le jeu possède par contre des références au monde du metal à ne plus en finir mais propose également la meilleure bande-son du monde (pour un métalleux de service comme moi en tout cas  ::P:  ). *9 heures*


*- Batman Arkham City* : Un incontournable, que j'ai beaucoup apprécié même si le premier m'avait davantage convaincu. Pas besoin d'être fan de l'homme-chauve-souris, le jeu possède ses qualités propres qui le rendent appréciables par tout-un-chacun. *12 heures*


*- Castle Crashers* : Parce que j'ai souvenir de l'avoir fini en deux jours en coop et de m'être éclaté comme un débile ! Du bon humour, des situations inattendues et un gameplay solide. *7 heures*


*- F.E.A.R. 3* : Le mal-aimé de la franchise, qui reste un FPS assez plaisant à faire, même si le manque de budget se fait souvent sentir. Les armes ont la pêche et le sang coule à flot ! *6 heures*


*- The Witness* : Ca c'est le choix un peu pifomètre, dicté par sa réputation de très bon jeu mais aussi par le thème de l'event, car le soleil a l'air omniprésent sur l'île sur laquelle se déroule le jeu. *17 heures*


J'espère que mon choix te plaira, bon jeu !




Spoiler Alert! 


PS : T'imagines même pas comment j'avais envie de te proposer Super Meat Boy, un de mes coups de cœur perso, mais j'ai lu tellement de choses méchantes à son sujet dans le coin que j'ose pas  :Emo: 




Sinon merci beaucoup à *Rouxbarbe*, ta liste vend du rêve  ::wub::

----------


## madgic

> J'ai pas accès à tout du taf


Genre tu vas nous faire croire que tu peux accéder au forum mais pas au site de l'event  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Genre tu vas nous faire croire que tu peux accéder au forum mais pas au site de l'event


Forum, site de l'event mais pas steam etc...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> PS : T'imagines même pas comment j'avais envie de te proposer Super Meat Boy, un de mes coups de cœur perso, mais j'ai lu tellement de choses méchantes à son sujet dans le coin que j'ose pas


Elle connaît.  ::siffle::  :^_^:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Mon choix pour *Biscuitkzh*, issu d'un backlog de qualité, avouons-le :
> 
> *- Assassin's Creed II* : Le vrai début de la franchise pour moi, car si le contenu du premier opus était un peu famélique, celui-ci regorge d'activités secondaires et narre le début de la vie d'un protagoniste majeur de la série, qui aura droit à sa trilogie de jeux rien qu'à lui, Ezio Auditore. *19 heures*
> 
> 
> *- Brütal Legend* : Un choix un peu risqué, car je ne connais pas tes goûts musicaux. Car si le gameplay ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard, le jeu possède par contre des références au monde du metal à ne plus en finir mais propose également la meilleure bande-son du monde (pour un métalleux de service comme moi en tout cas  ). *9 heures*
> 
> 
> *- Batman Arkham City* : Un incontournable, que j'ai beaucoup apprécié même si le premier m'avait davantage convaincu. Pas besoin d'être fan de l'homme-chauve-souris, le jeu possède ses qualités propres qui le rendent appréciables par tout-un-chacun. *12 heures*
> ...


J'ADORE cette liste. Merci beaucoup ! C'est super !  :Mellow2: 

Et pour Super Meat Boy... je connais très bien. Il est dans mon backlog juste parce que ça m'embête beaucoup de laisser les jeux sans les finir mais... je suis contente de ne pas l'avoir dans la liste  ::P:

----------


## ajcrou

A Kulfy : est-ce que tu as reçu mon MP afin de confirmer ou non les choix ? (surtout que j'ai oublié de faire une sauvegarde du message et donc de la liste des jeux proposés  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Flad

> Tu te connectes et tu as pas fait ma liste ?!!!


Tu sais que t'es un peu gros du backlog ?! :P

Alors pour t'aider, voici ma sélection : 

1- Skullgirls (jeu de baston, y a un mode story a priori puisque hltb me donne un temps de jeu de 3h pour finir le jeu).
2- Jotun, je l'ai sur switch, commencé mais pas fini. Mais il est bien sympa alors je t'encourage à le tester.
3- Kathy Rain, parce qu'après avoir tabassé/tapé, il faut pointer/cliquer un peu.
4- Lego the Hobbit !!! Des Lego ! Des Hobbits ! Lego The Hobbit !
5- Middle Earth : Shadow of Mordor parce que JRR, SDA  :Bave:   :Vibre:   :Bave: .
6- Pour être dans le thème de l'event, un jeu avec "soleil" dans le titre (ou presque) Sin of a Solar Empire : Rebellion.

J'espère que ce mesclun de JV te plaira !
Un pti retour ici pour me dire que c'est bon pour toi (hum c'est bon pour toi)et jte valide ça sur le site  :;):

----------


## Eskimon

> Tu sais que t'es un peu gros du backlog ?! :P


Je suis pas gros, juste un peu enveloppé ! (et tout ça c'est de la faute au topic des bons plans, dont tu es l'actuel tôlier  :nawak:  !! )




> Alors pour t'aider, voici ma sélection : 
> 
> 1- Skullgirls (jeu de baston, y a un mode story a priori puisque hltb me donne un temps de jeu de 3h pour finir le jeu).
> 2- Jotun, je l'ai sur switch, commencé mais pas fini. Mais il est bien sympa alors je t'encourage à le tester.
> 3- Kathy Rain, parce qu'après avoir tabassé/tapé, il faut pointer/cliquer un peu.
> 4- Lego the Hobbit !!! Des Lego ! Des Hobbits ! Lego The Hobbit !
> 5- Middle Earth : Shadow of Mordor parce que JRR, SDA   .
> 6- Pour être dans le thème de l'event, un jeu avec "soleil" dans le titre (ou presque) Sin of a Solar Empire : Rebellion.
> 
> ...


Je valide ta liste  :;):  Je sais d'avance que certains sont moins ma came que d'autres, mais je suis là pour me challenger et découvrir de nouveaux horizons (et dégrossir mon backlog) donc allons-y dans la joie et la bonne humeur (et ta sélection est variée en termes de durée de jeu c'est plutôt cool !)

----------


## Kulfy

Oui, Ajcrou, je l'ai bien reçu  :;): 




> Je te propose la liste suivante (en me basant sur ta liste BLAEO..., au moins il y a le choix...). Si un (ou plusieurs) jeu ne te convient pas, aucun souci, j'ai prévu une liste de réserve en cas de besoin.
> J'ai essayé de varier un peu les styles / durées, tout en choisissant uniquement des jeux auxquels j'ai déjà joué et apprécié.
> 
> 1°: au choix
> - *Alpha Protocol* :
> J'avais envie de mettre un RPG car c'est mon style préféré, j'ai choisi celui-ci qui est (pour moi) une véritable petite perle malgré ses nombreux défauts. Si tu n'as jamais essayé ce jeu, je te conseil. C'est du Obsidian, c'est parfois assez étrange et pas toujours ultra bien fait / terminé, mais l'histoire est assez sympathique à suivre et le jeu assez original par rapport à la majorité des RPG.
> ou
> - *Pillars of Eternity*
> Mon petit chouchou (ainsi que le second Deadfire), vraiment dommage de ne pas au moins découvrir ce jeu. Je te propose d'aller jusqu'à la fin de l'acte 1 (et j'espère plus loin après) pour valider dans l'event car assez long.
> ...


Pour ce qui est du choix des RPG, je valide pour *Pillars of Eternity*, qui me tente infiniment plus que le premier.
*Never Alone* et *Dishonored*, j'y ai déjà eu le droit dans des précédents events, je vais essayer de mieux m'en occuper cette fois-ci.
Et pour *Hellblade*, je l'ai eu il y a 3 ou 4 jours via le monthly, pour le coup il n'aura pas eu le temps de prendre la poussière !

Merci pour la liste  :Perfect:

----------


## ajcrou

> Oui, Ajcrou, je l'ai bien reçu 
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ce qui est du choix des RPG, je valide pour *Pillars of Eternity*, qui me tente infiniment plus que le premier.
> *Never Alone* et *Dishonored*, j'y ai déjà eu le droit dans des précédents events, je vais essayer de mieux m'en occuper cette fois-ci.
> Et pour *Hellblade*, je l'ai eu il y a 3 ou 4 jours via le monthly, pour le coup il n'aura pas eu le temps de prendre la poussière !
> 
> Merci pour la liste


OK, parfait.

Je valide ta liste sur le site dans les prochaines minutes.

J'essaye de regarder ce soir ou demain pour trouver le nom du succès à valider sur Pillars of Eternity (en gros l'acte I).

----------


## parpaingue

Pour *La Chouette*

*Super Hexagon* pour évacuer la chaleur en suant un peu. On va considérer que compléter les deux premiers niveaux sera suffisant, je suis pas sadique à ce point là non plus. Libre à toi d'aller au bout si tu accroches.
*SC2VN - The eSports Visual Novel* pour s'en remettre en profitant de ce qui a l'air d'être un scénario et des illustrations de qualitance
*Little Inferno* pour remettre un peu de chaleur dans les chaumières
*Eufloria HD* parce que ça a l'air mignon
*Ms Splosion man* un peu de plateformes
*Papo & Yo* pour le jeu sous le soleille dou Brazil (à prononcer avec un faux accent ridicule)

----------


## Supergounou

Petite question qui concerne BLAEO, je ne me souviens jamais: les jeux à tirer dans la liste, ce sont les rouges, les verts, les bleus ou les oranges ?

----------


## Kulfy

A choisir parmi les blancs et les oranges, donc.

----------


## Supergounou

Parfait merci  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Donc ! La liste de *Cannes*:

 *Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna)*, petit jeu de plateforme, parce que c'est mignon et que ça se passe dans le froid. *Chroma Squad*, encore un petit jeu indé, du tour par tour bien déganté mais où il faut quand même réfléchir un peu. *Tomb Raider*, un AAA que j'ai plutôt apprécié même s'il n'est pas exempt de défaut. *Shadow Warrior*, par qu'un event du backlog sans FPS c'est naze. *Jotun: Valhalla Edition*, jeu d'exploration boss rush, pour la beauté des décors. Dans le thème du soleil, Californie et Hawaï, *Hotline Miami 2*, qu'on ne présente pas.

J'ai voulu te proposer Gorky 17 pour te punir d'avoir un jeu aussi dégueulasse dans ton backlog, mais tu as de la chance je me suis ravisé  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Pour *La Chouette*
> 
> *Super Hexagon* pour évacuer la chaleur en suant un peu. On va considérer que compléter les deux premiers niveaux sera suffisant, je suis pas sadique à ce point là non plus. Libre à toi d'aller au bout si tu accroches.
> *SC2VN - The eSports Visual Novel* pour s'en remettre en profitant de ce qui a l'air d'être un scénario et des illustrations de qualitance
> *Little Inferno* pour remettre un peu de chaleur dans les chaumières
> *Eufloria HD* parce que ça a l'air mignon
> *Ms Splosion man* un peu de plateformes
> *Papo & Yo* pour le jeu sous le soleille dou Brazil (à prononcer avec un faux accent ridicule)


Liste intéressante, par contre j'ai fini Papo & Yo, donc si tu pouvais me trouver un autre jeu à la place  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

Méheu il est pas joué sur ton profil.
Enfin bref, vu que tu l'as déjà fait, je te propose le soleil du Mexique avec Grim Fandango Remastered.
Si tu l'as déjà fait (ou la vieille version), du soleil des îles avec Tropico 3 (ou 4, mais le 3 est plus court selon HLTB ).
Si c'est aussi déjà fait, absence totale de soleil et vengeance avec Outlast.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Mwahahahah salut bande de losers, j'ai déjà terminé un premier jeu  :haha: 

Bon ok, 4 textes d'explications sur le renne du pléistocène, plié en moins de 10 minutes, pas sûr que ce soit vraiment un jeu  ::ninja:: 

Mais  :haha:  quand même !

Merci La Chouette d'avoir déterré ça de mon backlog  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

> Mwahahahah salut bande de losers, j'ai déjà terminé un premier jeu


et moi, j'ai toujours pas ma liste.

 :Emo:

----------


## Hilikkus

> et moi, j'ai toujours pas ma liste.


Moi non plus. A cause d'une saleté de hippie  :Cell:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Laissez-leur encore la journée de demain, sinon on peut désigner des remplaçants.  :;):

----------


## Kaede

> Choix faits pour Kaede : (...)


Ca alors, c'est toi qui choisis mes jeux, alors que c'est moi-même qui choisit les tiens, amusant hasard.
Et donc, merci pour ta rapidité à fournir ma liste (qui a l'air bien chouette !). J'ai déjà fait uniquement VVVVVV, qu'il faudra remplacer. Si ça te va, je prends Minit (ou BGE, pour pas être trop mesquin  ::): ).

De mon côté j'ai également retenu pour toi que des jeux que j'ai moi-même testés (terminés, en fait). Je me suis basé sur ton profil BLAEO uniquement.

*Assault Android Cactus* : j'ai vu que tu avais (beaucoup !) joué à Isaac. AAC est plus "arcade", à voir si ça te plaira.
*Fight'N Rage* : old school dans son approche, mais un excellent représentant récent du genre BTA 2D.
*Freedom Planet* : clone de Sonic qui pète le feu  ::):  Mode story moyennement conseillé (de mémoire, ça finit par partir en sucette, avec un ton grave qui se prend un max au sérieux :/). Mais il y a quand même du soleil dans ce jeu (ouais, j'essaye...)
*Oddworld Abe's Oddysee* : incontournable dans son genre. Comme il est un peu long ( 13h d'après HLTB ), on peut remplacer par autre chose si tu veux. Super Time Force Ultra ?
*Papo & Yo* : ICO-like. Du soleil aussi (j'ai 2 points ?)
*Technobabylon*, point'n click pas excessivement difficile dans un univers cyberpunk. Doublages de qualité et écriture convaincante.




> Tout d'abord un mot sur ton backlog : monstrueux  et de très bon gout ! je pense que tu as là une base de jeu conséquente... tu n'as plus besoin d'en acheter  si parfois tu ne sais plus à quoi jouer, contacte-moi !


Merci, j'y repenserai. Je fréquente pas trop le topic "je cherche ce genre de jeu" ... pour l'instant !

----------


## Cannes

> Donc ! La liste de *Cannes*:
> 
>  *Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna)*, petit jeu de plateforme, parce que c'est mignon et que ça se passe dans le froid. *Chroma Squad*, encore un petit jeu indé, du tour par tour bien déganté mais où il faut quand même réfléchir un peu. *Tomb Raider*, un AAA que j'ai plutôt apprécié même s'il n'est pas exempt de défaut. *Shadow Warrior*, par qu'un event du backlog sans FPS c'est naze. *Jotun: Valhalla Edition*, jeu d'exploration boss rush, pour la beauté des décors. Dans le thème du soleil, Californie et Hawaï, *Hotline Miami 2*, qu'on ne présente pas.
> 
> J'ai voulu te proposer Gorky 17 pour te punir d'avoir un jeu aussi dégueulasse dans ton backlog, mais tu as de la chance je me suis ravisé


Je l'ai supprimé depuis longtemps pourtant justement car j'avais voulu essayer. Et que c'était une mauvaise idée :*

----------


## NFafa

> et moi, j'ai toujours pas ma liste.


Mais si mais si ! J'ai essayé de faire assez éclectique :

 * Legend of Grimrock (16,5h) : Je n'ai joué qu'au 2 dans lequel j'ai bien aimé retrouver les sensations du dungeon crawler dans un jeu qui ne pique pas les yeux. Le 1 est à ce qu'il parait aussi bon et nécessite une bonne maîtrise de l'anglais, donc ça colle  ::): 
 * Dishonored  2 (12h) : Je vois que tu as joué au 1, alors j'espère que tu apprécieras le 2. 
 * The warlock of firetop mountain (2,5) : Petit interlude. Je connais bien le bouquin, mais pas du tout le jeu. Je suis curieux d'avoir un avis sur le jeu.
 * Sunless Sea (12h) : La encore je ne connais pas le jeu mais j'en ai entendu du bien, notamment pour son ambiance. Par contre j'ai un doute sur le fait qu'il y ait une vrai "fin" ? 
 * Subnautica (26h) : Encore un genre très différent, pas de fiche de perso, peu d'histoire écrite, mais une superbe ambiance pour peu qu'on se laisse prendre au jeu. Je n'avais jamais joué à un "survival" avant et je n'ai pas été déçu.
 * Rime (5,5h) : Je n'étais pas inspiré par le thème, et je suis tombé sur ce jeu pas trop mal noté et dont les captures d'écran semblent bien ensoleillées ...





> - Hidden Folks 
> - SteamWorld Heist 
> - Unreal Gold 
> - Oxenfree 
> - She Remembered Caterpillars 
> - Mad Max


Tout ça m'a l'air fort sympathique est varié ! Le plus long sera sans doute de télécharger les 32go de Mad Max  ::zzz::

----------


## La Chouette

> Méheu il est pas joué sur ton profil.
> Enfin bref, vu que tu l'as déjà fait, je te propose le soleil du Mexique avec Grim Fandango Remastered.
> Si tu l'as déjà fait (ou la vieille version), du soleil des îles avec Tropico 3 (ou 4, mais le 3 est plus court selon HLTB ).
> Si c'est aussi déjà fait, absence totale de soleil et vengeance avec Outlast.


Va pour Grim Fandango. Papo & Yo il est indiqué comme terminé sur BLAEO, je l'ai fait en DRM free.




> Mwahahahah salut bande de losers, j'ai déjà terminé un premier jeu 
> 
> Bon ok, 4 textes d'explications sur le renne du pléistocène, plié en moins de 10 minutes, pas sûr que ce soit vraiment un jeu 
> 
> Mais  quand même !
> 
> Merci La Chouette d'avoir déterré ça de mon backlog


Mais de rien, faut bien les faire aussi, ces petits jeux.

----------


## La Chouette

*Super Hexagon*, un jeu que j'avais essayé il y a bien longtemps. J'avais fini le premier niveau (qui m'est d'ailleurs revenu sans trop de peine et ne m'a pris que 3 essais), j'ai un peu plus galéré sur le deuxième, que j'ai cette fois fini. Mes yeux voient des couleurs partout, mes tympans me sont sortis des oreilles, mais ça valait le coup. Par contre, pas question que j'aille plus loin.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Galgu

> Ca alors, c'est toi qui choisis mes jeux, alors que c'est moi-même qui choisit les tiens, amusant hasard.
> Et donc, merci pour ta rapidité à fournir ma liste (qui a l'air bien chouette !). J'ai déjà fait uniquement VVVVVV, qu'il faudra remplacer. Si ça te va, je prends Minit (ou BGE, pour pas être trop mesquin ).
> 
> De mon côté j'ai également retenu pour toi que des jeux que j'ai moi-même testés (terminés, en fait). Je me suis basé sur ton profil BLAEO uniquement.
> 
> *Assault Android Cactus* : j'ai vu que tu avais (beaucoup !) joué à Isaac. AAC est plus "arcade", à voir si ça te plaira.
> *Fight'N Rage* : old school dans son approche, mais un excellent représentant récent du genre BTA 2D.
> *Freedom Planet* : clone de Sonic qui pète le feu  Mode story moyennement conseillé (de mémoire, ça finit par partir en sucette, avec un ton grave qui se prend un max au sérieux :/). Mais il y a quand même du soleil dans ce jeu (ouais, j'essaye...)
> *Oddworld Abe's Oddysee* : incontournable dans son genre. Comme il est un peu long ( 13h d'après HLTB ), on peut remplacer par autre chose si tu veux. Super Time Force Ultra ?
> ...


Merci ! je serai pas trop là en juillet mais ça devrait le faire pour aout.

OK pour Minit à la place de VVVVVV  ::):

----------


## Flad

Bon.
J'ai commencé par le jeu de peintre.
Je vais le finir mais je vais pas l'encenser ^^

----------


## Eskimon

Flad, tu pourrais me trouver autre chose à la place de Skullgirlz ? J'ai essayé, impossible de biter quoi que ce soit. Le jeu m'affiche un layout de manette Arcade (au lieu de ma manette XBoite) et impossible de biter quoi que ce soit (et je me fais rétamer en peu de temps tellement je sais plus jouer à ce genre de jeu depuis mon adolescence).

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Flad, tu pourrais me trouver autre chose à la place de Skullgirlz ? J'ai essayé, impossible de biter quoi que ce soit. Le jeu m'affiche un layout de manette Arcade (au lieu de ma manette XBoite) et impossible de biter quoi que ce soit (et je me fais rétamer en peu de temps tellement je sais plus jouer à ce genre de jeu depuis mon adolescence).


Je sais pas si ça t'aide mais frankymikey et moi avons joué à Skullgirls avec la manette XBox 360 et ça a marché. Je me rappelle plus comment on a fait pour le faire marcher mais il doit y avoir une manière.



Sinon moi j'ai attaqué Assassin's Creed II. C'est bien et il a vraiment l'air d'être mieux que le premier pour les graphismes et le contenu.
Mais les dialogues en italien avec l'accent américain sont trop drôles. Même les dialogues d'ambiance des NPC's. Je savais pas qu'ils avaient décidé d'utiliser vraiment cette langue. C'est bien amusant pour une italienne d'y jouer  ::XD::

----------


## madfox

> J'ai choisi mes jeux pour MadFox:
> 
> *Mark of the Ninja* parce que c'est le meilleur (et le plus beau) jeu d'infiltration
> *Orwell* pour ses questionnements ethiques
> *The Wolf Among Us* parce que c'est le meilleur Telltale
> *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrice* pour son ambiance dingue
> *Psychonauts* pour continuer dans l'exploration de la folie
> *Assassin's Creed Black Flag* pour le thème, tu va pouvoir dorer au soleil des Caraïbes.


Merci, super liste!  :Clap: 

Par contre va falloir que je finise Assassin's Creed 3 maintenant avant de faire Black Flag.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Flad, tu pourrais me trouver autre chose à la place de Skullgirlz ? J'ai essayé, impossible de biter quoi que ce soit. Le jeu m'affiche un layout de manette Arcade (au lieu de ma manette XBoite) et impossible de biter quoi que ce soit (et je me fais rétamer en peu de temps tellement je sais plus jouer à ce genre de jeu depuis mon adolescence).


Ok pas de problème.
*12 is better than 6* pour un duel au soleil en lieu et place de skullgirlz !
Mais t'aurais du le dire que tu préférais les duels "virils"  ::trollface::

----------


## Eskimon

Ok je note le changement ! Merci Flad !

----------


## Orkestra

::wub::  toutes ces listes c'est beau ! Vous me feriez presque regretter de ne pas participer cette fois ci (mais je n'aurai vraiment pas le temps cet été...  ::(:  )





> - *She Remembered Caterpillars* - D'excellentes critiques sur ce jeu de puzzle au titre intrigant. Récupéré sur un Humble Monthly pour ma part, je n'y ai pas encore joué, je guetterai donc ton retour avec intérêt.


C'est beau et bien, jouez-y ! (j'avais activé mon caps-lock sans faire exprès avant d'écrire cette phrase, j'ai corrigé pour vous épargner ça mais c'est clairement un signe du destin qui montre qu'il faut crier haut et fort que ce jeu - dont j'ai l'impression que le succès a été tout relatif - vaut vraiment la peine qu'on s'y attarde pour peu qu'on soit un minimum intéressé par les puzzles games évidement. Et puis c'est beau, je m'étais fait quelques captures d'écran du plus bel effet pour servir de fond d'écran)

----------


## ajcrou

> Mais si mais si ! J'ai essayé de faire assez éclectique :


Merci beaucoup pour cette jolis liste avec plein de jeux qui me donnent vraiment envie (et que j'ai un peu honte de n'avoir jamais fait).

J'essaye d'attaquer en fin d'après-midi avec un premier.





> Sinon moi j'ai attaqué Assassin's Creed II. C'est bien et il a vraiment l'air d'être mieux que le premier pour les graphismes et le contenu.
> Mais les dialogues en italien avec l'accent américain sont trop drôles. Même les dialogues d'ambiance des NPC's. Je savais pas qu'ils avaient décidé d'utiliser vraiment cette langue. C'est bien amusant pour une italienne d'y jouer


C'est un des rares Assassin's Creed que j'ai vraiment apprécié et avec un vrai attachement au protagoniste principal. Dommage, il m'a été complètement gâché par l'extension "Revelations"  ::(:

----------


## sebarnolds

> toutes ces listes c'est beau ! Vous me feriez presque regretter de ne pas participer cette fois ci (mais je n'aurai vraiment pas le temps cet été...  )


C'est ce que j'ai pensé aussi  ::):  Je ne participe pas, mais c'est intéressant de suivre ce qu'il se passe.

----------


## doggy d

Je dois être maudit, comme sur les 3/4 des events je dois attendre le dernier moment(voire le lendemain) pour le choix de mes jeux...
Peut-être la "malédiction du backlog" incantée par le perfide Sorcier Gabe... ?

----------


## Tigri

Voilà tes jeux doggy d:

- I Am Alive
- Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP
- From Dust
- Dishonored
- Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number
- Alan Wake

Je n'ai pas joué aux 3 premiers, mais les 3 autres sont très bons. Je te mets Alan Wake en jeu de l'event parce que la lumière est importante, mais ça pourrait être Hotline Miami 2 aussi, parce que Miami c'est le soleil  :Cigare: 

Et merci à darkvador pour les jeux choisis, je vais peut-être enfin faire Dishonored 2 qu'on me propose régulièrement  ::P:

----------


## Cannes

Pour Ruvon du coup !

*Abzu*, un très joli jeu un peu contemplatif que j'apprécie beaucoup (2h)
*Burning Daylight* (45min) car ça m'inspirait le soleil. Et que j'avais pas beaucoup d'idée pour le sujet.  ::ninja:: 
*Dead Island*, c'est rigolo et pas trop prise de tête. Le plus long de la liste par contre, 18h au compteur selon howlong. 
*Life is Strange*, parce que c'est un super jeu. Environ 14h.
Oxenfree, parce que c'est joli, court et c'est assez narratif et pepouze. (4~5h)
*Dropsy* , même durée que Oxenfree, jamais joué mais il paraît que c'est très bien.
Et enfin Dishonored, jeu d'aventure qui me terrifie et que j'ai jamais pu finir (12h)  ::ninja::

----------


## Altay

> Altay, voici tes jeux ! J'ai essayé de varier les plaisirs comme j'ai pu !
> 
> - *Bioshock* (12h)
> - *Brütal* Legend (9h)
> - *Grim Fandango Remastered* (11h)
> - *Limbo* (3-4h)
> - *Oxenfree* (5h)
> - Jeu thématique : *Kerbal Space Program*. Évidemment, c'est un jeu sandbox donc potentiellement infini si la fièvre te prends. Disons que pour l'event avoir un drapeau planté sur la Mün, screenshot à l'appui, (et idéalement retour du pilote sur Kerbin :D ) en mode carrière me semble un objectif raisonnable. Si les autres canards pensent que je me vautre, dites-le et j'irais en chercher un autre. Pour le respect du thème, tu l'approuveras violemment quand ta sonde, perdu dans le vide intersidéral, n'es pas foutu d'avoir assez d'électricité pour déployer les panneaux solaires qui en apportent...


Cool, merci ! Bon, je suis en déplacement cette semaine mais je vais essayer de m'y attaquer dès ce week-end.

Et du coup les jeux pour *Supergounou* (que des jeux auxquels j'ai joué et que j'ai bien aimé) :
- *Crysis* (10h30), clairement il y a du *soleil* sur cette belle île tropicale
- *Doom* (11h30), un peu redondant avec Crysis mais c'est à mon avis le meilleur FPS de ces dernières années
- *Gunpoint* (3h), de l'infiltration 2D gentillette avec un scénario de film noir
- *Her Story* (3h), une enquête narrative (en anglais mais il y a un patch FR si jamais ça te rebute trop : https://www.planete-aventure.net/for...hp?f=50&t=6551)
- *Long Live the Queen* (4h), un visual novel où il faut gérer son pays en naviguant dans les intrigues,
- *Saints Row The Third* (16h), du GTA en bien plus délirant.

Bon jeu !

----------


## Supergounou

Parfait merci !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ok pas de problème.
> *12 is better than 6* pour un duel au soleil en lieu et place de skullgirlz !
> Mais t'aurais du le dire que tu préférais les duels "virils"


Changement fait ! Mais c'est dommage pour Skullgirls qui est vraiment un excellent jeu.  ::cry::

----------


## ajcrou

Je commence ma liste ce soir avec Subnautica...

Pas trop fan des jeux de type survie à la base, mais pourquoi pas. Sauf erreurs, les retours ont été assez positif donc curieux de découvrir.

----------


## Eskimon

Perso subnautica fut mon coup de cœur de ce début d'année

----------


## Ruvon

Bon j'étais LOIIIIN de l'ordi depuis quelques jours ; me revoilà à l'heure pour offrir sa liste à hilikkus  :;): 

Stories Untold parce que c'est un jeu d'aventure original que j'ai beaucoup apprécié
Axiom Verge pour mettre un peu d'action dans la liste
Orwell: Ignorance is strength (avec une belle faute de frappe sur le site de l'event  :Facepalm:  ) parce que c'est une expérience qui vaut le coup
Do Not Feed The Monkey pour savoir ce que c'est que ce truc chelou  ::ninja:: 
Beneath a Steel Sky parce que c'est l'occasion de point&cliquer les grands classiques
Kathy Rain pour le thème du soleil, la pluie ça me semble raccord  ::ninja::  (et puis y avait rien qui colle dans sa liste  :tired:  )

Have fun  :;):  (et si t'aimes pas ma liste, on réglera ça en face  :tired:  )

Par contre, Cannes... Où as-tu trouvé cette liste ?  ::unsure:: 

Abzu, je l'ai fini et j'en ai fait un article.
Burning Daylight, fini aussi en un run, j'en ai parlé sur le topic des jeux indés.
Dead Island, fini aussi  ::):  je dois avoir quelques dizaines d'heures dessus.
Life is Strange, pas fini mais bien entamé (fini au moins un épisode).
Oxenfree, fini... et j'ai adoré  :Mellow2: 
Dropsy , je ne l'ai pas fini  :;): 
Et enfin Dishonored, j'ai le 2 mais il me semblait qu'il sortait du cadre en nombre d'heures, du coup je ne l'avais pas mis sur ma liste : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...aEvBeuz0qzy77A

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) du coup je ne l'avais pas mis sur ma liste : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...aEvBeuz0qzy77A


Désolé, je suis pas dans l'event du tout. Je m'incruste deux secondes, jute pour dire qu'il faut absolument que Cannes te propose *Gorogoa*.

----------


## Ruvon

> Désolé, je suis pas dans l'event du tout. Je m'incruste deux secondes, jute pour dire qu'il faut absolument que Cannes te propose *Gorogoa*.


Ah merde, l'abruti, c'est la liste pas à jour ; Gorogoa je l'ai fini lors du dernier event  :;): 

Et j'ai beaucoup apprécié, ta suggestion était très bonne.

----------


## doggy d

> Voilà tes jeux doggy d:
> 
> - I Am Alive
> - Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP
> - From Dust
> - Dishonored
> - Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number
> - Alan Wake
> 
> Je n'ai pas joué aux 3 premiers, mais les 3 autres sont très bons. Je te mets Alan Wake en jeu de l'event parce que la lumière est importante, mais ça pourrait être Hotline Miami 2 aussi, parce que Miami c'est le soleil


Merci pour ces choix éclectiques, ça fait plaisir car ces jeux étaient trèèèèès loin dans mon backlog et mes pensées... (à l'exception de Dishonored qui revient à chaque event, donc je vais encore le laisser au repos)

----------


## madgic

Le multi de frankymikey, LoupGris et Aymeeeric n'ont pas encore choisi les jeux, dépêcher vous  :;): 

Sinon qui serais intéressé pour choisir les jeux à leurs places ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Le multi de frankymikey, LoupGris et Aymeeeric n'ont pas encore choisi les jeux, dépêcher vous 
> 
> Sinon qui serais intéressé pour choisir les jeux à leurs places ?


Biscotte attend juste qu'Aymeric remplisse son profil.  :;):  Pas facile de choisir sans liste...

----------


## madgic

C'est pas faux.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Le multi de frankymikey, LoupGris et Aymeeeric n'ont pas encore choisi les jeux, dépêcher vous 
> 
> Sinon qui serais intéressé pour choisir les jeux à leurs places ?


Ouais, c'est pas intentionnel. Aymeeeric n'avait pas sa liste prête quand l'event est commencé.
Je l'ai dit ici et il a répondu :



> Coucou !
> 
> Désolé... Je suis vraiment à la traîne la.
> Je fais ça pour demain soir / mercredi dernier délai, si c'est OK ?


J'imagine qu'il va le faire aujourd'hui.

Et juste pour information, LoupGris n'a pas une liste sur son profil non plus. Du coup Aymeeeric aussi va avoir un problème pour choisir les jeux.

----------


## Flad

> Le multi de frankymikey, LoupGris et Aymeeeric n'ont pas encore choisi les jeux, dépêcher vous 
> 
> Sinon qui serais intéressé pour choisir les jeux à leurs places ?


Dispo si nécessaire  :;):

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Ouais, c'est pas intentionnel. Aymeeeric n'avait pas sa liste prête quand l'event est commencé.
> Je l'ai dit ici et il a répondu :
> 
> 
> J'imagine qu'il va le faire aujourd'hui.


Oui !




Edit :

Du coup désolé (c'est mon premier event) mais : j'ajoute mon profil Steam à ma fiche CPC Backlog event et... C'est tout ? Parce-que j'ai plus 300 jeux, ça va pas être un peu coton de choisir la dedans pour le vaillant canard qui va s'y coller ? je peux faire quelque chose pour l'aider ?

Et, sur le site : j'ai aucune information de profil pour LoupGris, c'est normal ? 


Merci d'avance les coins...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Oui !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Du coup désolé (c'est mon premier event) mais : j'ajoute mon profil Steam à ma fiche CPC Backlog event et... C'est tout ? Parce-que j'ai plus 300 jeux, ça va pas être un peu coton de choisir la dedans pour le vaillant canard qui va s'y coller ?
> 
> ...


T'as aucune information pour LoupGris parce que, comme toi, il n'a pas ajouté la liste de ses jeux. (Je l'avais écrit dans mon dernier post)

Pour ta liste de jeux, oui tu peux ajouter seulement ton profil Steam. Mais c'est vrai que pour les backlogs énormes comme le tien d'habitude les canards ajoutent un fichier ou un document de Google Docs/Sheets avec une liste personnalisée et plus propre pour aider les autres à choisir. (Certains utilisent aussi BLAEO, etc).
Si tu n'as pas le temps de le faire pour cette fois, vu que c'est moi à choisir tes jeux, je peux me débrouiller avec ton profil Steam. Dis-moi seulement s'il y a de jeux "interdits".
Mais c'est vraiment mieux d'avoir une liste prête sur un fichier pour les prochains events  :;):

----------


## Aymeeeric

> T'as aucune information pour LoupGris parce que, comme toi, il n'a pas ajouté la liste de ses jeux. (Je l'avais écrit dans mon dernier post)
> 
> Pour ta liste de jeux, oui tu peux ajouter seulement ton profil Steam. Mais c'est vrai que pour les backlogs énormes comme le tien d'habitude les canards ajoutent un fichier ou un document de Google Docs/Sheets avec une liste personnalisée et plus propre pour aider les autres à choisir.
> Si tu n'as pas le temps de le faire pour cette fois, vu que c'est moi à choisir tes jeux, je peux me débrouiller avec ton profil Steam. Dis-moi seulement s'il y a de jeux "interdits".
> Mais c'est vraiment mieux d'avoir une liste prête sur un fichier pour les prochains events


Je te fais une liste propre pour dans 30/45 minutes ;-)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je te fais une liste propre pour dans 30/45 minutes ;-)


Parfait !  :;):

----------


## madgic

Moi j'aime bien fouiller dans la liste des jeux Steam.

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Parfait !


Tu peux vérifier que tout te convient Biscuitkzh ?
J'ai ajouté un lien vers une feuille de calcul GDoc et un petit texte explicatif...



Par contre, j'ai toujours rien pour *LoupGris*  :Emo:

----------


## madgic

> Tu peux vérifier que tout te convient Biscuitkzh ?
> J'ai ajouté un lien vers une feuille de calcul GDoc et un petit texte explicatif...
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre, j'ai toujours rien pour *LoupGris*


Son profil Steam, récupéré depuis son profil sur le forum  : https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...games/?tab=all avec juste 187 jeux  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Tu peux vérifier que tout te convient Biscuitkzh ?
> J'ai ajouté un lien vers une feuille de calcul GDoc et un petit texte explicatif...


Ça va, merci ! Je commence tout de suite !

----------


## Cannes

> Abzu, je l'ai fini et j'en ai fait un article.
> Burning Daylight, fini aussi en un run, j'en ai parlé sur le topic des jeux indés.
> Dead Island, fini aussi  je dois avoir quelques dizaines d'heures dessus.
> Life is Strange, pas fini mais bien entamé (fini au moins un épisode).
> Oxenfree, fini... et j'ai adoré 
> Dropsy , je ne l'ai pas fini 
> Et enfin Dishonored, j'ai le 2 mais il me semblait qu'il sortait du cadre en nombre d'heures, du coup je ne l'avais pas mis sur ma liste : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...aEvBeuz0qzy77A


Je suis allé sur ton Steam  :Facepalm:  Je retravaille ta liste des que je peux o/

----------


## madgic

> Je suis allé sur ton Steam  Je retravaille ta liste des que je peux o/


J'ai tout supprimé tous les jeux pour que tu puisses les remplacer  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Et voilà, pour *Aymeeeric* :

*DOOM* : le célèbre remake du jeu gore FPS. Je l'ai fini et je me suis très bien amusée. C'est super, la musique et les graphismes sont vraiment chouettes. _11h_ 
*Frostpunk* : un récent jeu de stratégie/de survie. J'y ai pas joué mais il a l'air très intéressant et il parait que c'est vraiment bien. _10h_
*(Jeu Event)*House of the Dying Sun* : un jeu de simulation dans l'espace. Quoi de mieux pour le thème du soleil ? _2h_
*Papers, Please* : un petit jeu de puzzle/Point&Click. C'est super. Je l'ai fini plusieurs fois et je me suis toujours bien amusée. *4h*
*Portal* : un autre jeu de puzzle, oui, mais assez différent. Je l'ai fini et j'ai passé un très bon moment avec. C'est trop drôle. _3h_
*The Stanley Parable* : le jeu qui a surpris tout le monde. J'y ai pas joué mais il a l'air très sympa. _1-2h_

Comme d'habitude j'ai essayé de varier et de ne pas te donner une liste pleine de jeux de 10 heures vu que t'en a beaucoup dans ta liste  ::P: 
J'espère que ça va te plaire et bon event !  ::):

----------


## Chiff

Bon bah je veux bien une liste de jeux moi aussi  ::cry::

----------


## Aymeeeric

Du coup, pour *LoupGris* , en triant les jeux de sa liste par nombre d'heures jouées :

*Mark of the Ninja* : Paraît-il que c'est une perle de l'infiltration et de la plate-forme. Tu me diras, il est aussi dans mon backog ?  ::ninja::  _8h_
*BioShock™ 2 Remastered* : Un grand classique, qu'il faut aussi que je finisse ! _11h00_
*(!Event) Jotun: Valhalla Edition* : Un jeu parfait pour luter contre le soleil et la chaleur ? _5h30_
*F.E.A.R* : C'est vieux mais c'est cool.  _8h30_
*This War of Mine* : Histoire de déprimer un peu, pour compenser le bonheur des vacances et garder les pieds sur terre. _10h_

J'espère que ça pourra coller à tes goûts...

----------


## Flad

Dites voir.
Quelqu'un ici a fini Passpartout Starving artist ?
Parce que j'ai vendu pas mal de tableaux mais je reste coincé à l'acte 1.
Ça m'ennuierai de déjà laisser un jeu sur le bord de la route comme la 1ère licorne venue.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ah  mais c'est un vrai jeu !  ::XD:: 

Je suis sûr qu'ajcrou le torcherait sans problème  ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

> Bon j'étais LOIIIIN de l'ordi depuis quelques jours ; me revoilà à l'heure pour offrir sa liste à hilikkus 
> 
> Stories Untold parce que c'est un jeu d'aventure original que j'ai beaucoup apprécié
> Axiom Verge pour mettre un peu d'action dans la liste
> Orwell: Ignorance is strength (avec une belle faute de frappe sur le site de l'event  ) parce que c'est une expérience qui vaut le coup
> Do Not Feed The Monkey pour savoir ce que c'est que ce truc chelou 
> Beneath a Steel Sky parce que c'est l'occasion de point&cliquer les grands classiques
> Kathy Rain pour le thème du soleil, la pluie ça me semble raccord  (et puis y avait rien qui colle dans sa liste  )
> 
> Have fun  (et si t'aimes pas ma liste, on réglera ça en face  )


Donc pour résumer: 
Un jeu horrifique, deux sur la surveillance abusive, un autre avec une gothique dépressive et un autre avec une atmosphère dégueu. Ça va être un été sous le signe de la joie et du bonheur  ::cry::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Coucou.
Je passe par ici juste pour dire que je suis disponible pour choisir les jeux pour Chiff si nécessaire vu qu'il n'a toujours pas la liste  ::):

----------


## madgic

> Coucou.
> Je passe par ici juste pour dire que je suis disponible pour choisir les jeux pour Chiff si nécessaire vu qu'il n'a toujours pas la liste


Ah oui tiens mais Flad a demandé avant donc c'est lui qui va choisir  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ah oui tiens mais Flad a demandé avant donc c'est lui qui va choisir


Ah oui d'accord, l'important est que quelqu'un le fasse ! :D

----------


## Kaede

Et d'un, fini Minit !
On enchaîne sur Grimrock  ::):

----------


## parpaingue

Premier jeu abattu avec The Bridge

----------


## Chiff

Ne vous battez pas pour moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Ne vous battez pas pour moi


T'as bien fait de up !
Jte fais ça dans la matinée  :;):

----------


## Flad

Alors pour *Chiff* : 
Choix difficile car énormément de perles dans ta liste et beaucoup de jeux que je ne connais pas à côté.
J'ai essayé de bien varier les durées, pour les styles aussi normalement.
Par ordre de temps de jeu selon HLTB : 
1- *The Lion's Song* (1h30 de pointer/cliquer), 
2- *A Story About My Uncle* (3h de plateforme), 
3- *Firewatch* (4h de walking simulator - l'image du jeu arbore un beau soleil, c'est dans le thème de l'event \o/), 
4- *SENRAN KAGURA : Bon appétit* (bienvenue dans la team pervers  ::P:  - 6h30 de cuisine en rythme !), 
5- *Return of the Obra Dinn* (8h d'aventure réflexion), 
6- *Wolfenstein The New Order* (KILL THE NAZIS !!! 11h30 de bonheur, j'adore cette licence).

Si la liste est ok pour toi, je la complète/valide sur le site  :;):

----------


## Chiff

Nickel pour moi  ::):

----------


## madgic

Aymeeeric, t'as pas mis ta liste de jeux sur le site. Et Cannes pense à Ruvon.

Et j'ai fait les équipes  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

> Et j'ai fait les équipes


Yes, on a le Biscuit avec nous, déjà 6 points d'assurés pour l'équipe 2 dans les deux semaines à venir !  :B): 




> Dites voir.
> Quelqu'un ici a fini Passpartout Starving artist ?
> Parce que j'ai vendu pas mal de tableaux mais je reste coincé à l'acte 1.
> Ça m'ennuierai de déjà laisser un jeu sur le bord de la route comme la 1ère licorne venue.


Ce n'est pas grave Flad, de renoncer - tout le monde n'a pas la fibre artistique. Pense d'abord à toi avant le compteur points de ton équipe, personne ne t'en tiendra rigueur.

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Aymeeeric, t'as pas mis ta liste de jeux sur le site. Et Cannes pense à Ruvon.
> 
> Et j'ai fait les équipes


Ben... Si ?  ::cry:: 


Edit :

Haaa ! Pour LoupGris ! Désolé, je fais ça de suite.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Yes, on a le Biscuit avec nous, déjà 6 points d'assurés pour l'équipe 2 dans les deux semaines à venir !




Ouais, si la physique et les mécaniques en Assassin's Creed II arrêtent de me donner envie de casser la manette et l'écran  :Boom:

----------


## Flad

> https://cloud.lovindublin.com/images...20151007142304
> 
> Ouais, si la physique et les mécaniques en Assassin's Creed II arrêtent de me donner envie de casser la manette et l'écran


Abandonne c'est comme ça tout le long.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Non mais c'est son fonctionnement normal sur 95% des jeux vidéo auxquels elle joue.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ahah comment la team 2 va tout défoncer  :Cigare: 

La preuve on a déjà terminé deux fois plus de jeux  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Ahah comment la team 2 va tout défoncer 
> 
> La preuve on a déjà terminé deux fois plus de jeux


Rectification : trois fois plus de jeux. J'ai juste pas encore eu le temps d'écrire mon retour sur Little Inferno.

----------


## madgic

> Rectification : trois fois plus de jeux. J'ai juste pas encore eu le temps d'écrire mon retour sur Little Inferno.


On peut valider un jeu puis écrire/compléter son commentaire jusqu'à la fin de l'event  :;): 

Si je ne me trompe pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> On peut valider un jeu puis écrire/compléter son commentaire jusqu'à la fin de l'event 
> 
> Si je ne me trompe pas


Je pense que oui. Je l'ai fait une ou deux fois.

----------


## parpaingue

J'en fini avec Sine Mora EX. Dans mes souvenirs Sine Mora, c'était un mauvais shmup que j'avais très vite lâché.
Je vais affiner: en fait c'est une putain de purge et je reste sur le cul qu'il ait été autant encensé. Allez un point positif sur la version EX. On a un bouton pour ralentir donc plus besoin de jouer au stick analogique (lulz le shmup au stick analogique) et le jeu n'est plus forcé en résolution de chie pour les tv 3d. Voilà.
Le reste, c'est toujours autant de la merde: le jeu est illisible (joueur et ennemis confondus dans le décor), le système de jeu est toujours aussi pourri... Y a un boss complètement absurde où la principale difficulté c'est de se battre avec la putain de caméra... oui, se battre avec la caméra dans un shmup, c'est assez incroyable d'avoir réussi à faire ça, fallait y penser, bravo pour l'originalité, pour l'intérêt par contre on repassera.

edit: damned en le validant j'ai mis "bien aimé" sur le site et j'arrive pas à le modifier, c'est évidemment le contraire.

----------


## acdctabs

Désolé !

----------


## parpaingue

Bah t'inquiètes pas, au moins ça aura définitivement confirmé ce que j'en pense et clôt l'affaire. Y a d’autres trucs qui compenseront dans la liste, j'ai commencé par les jeux à priori bof.

----------


## Eskimon

Rhhhaaaa Jotun. Je suis sur le dernier boss, j'ai passé un bon moment jusque là mais là woh, il me gave XD ! Je viens de passer une heure à essayer de le défoncer en boucle  ::(: 

EDIT: Après une pause miam, j'ai ressayé et en un quart d'heure j'ai réussi, et ainsi fini le jeu. Le pire étant qu'en déverrouillant un succès j'ai découvert qu'on pouvait faire un truc pour simplifier le combat  :Facepalm:  .

Bref, 1er jeu fini pour ma part : Jotun: Valhalla Edition. Vous suivez une Viking qui part dans l'eau delà et tente de gagner sa place au Valhalla. C'était sympa. Heureusement que le backlog event est là sinon il sera surement resté dans mon backlog. A la première demi-heure j'étais en mode "meh" puis finalement, une phase de jeu plus "puzzle" c'est ouverte et c'est devenu bien plus captivant. Pour le coup j'ai platiné les puzzles pour choper les power-ups et fait ensuite toute la partie boss rush. La difficulté est plutôt bien dosée j'ai trouvé, les boss sont ni simples ni dures, les puzzles se résolvent bien avec un peu de réflexion et ne se répètent pas. Juste sur certains niveau la vitesse est un peu molle quand il faut faire de grandes distances pour résoudre un power-up. La narration est intéressante et on en apprend sur la mythologie Vikings. J'ai trouvé la voix de narration vraiment bonne, avec des sous-titrages bien écrit aussi.

Bref, c'est sympa, bien dosé en difficulté et en temps ! Merci Flad pour ce choix  ::):

----------


## Kaede

Eh beh ... c'est censé être un jeu pas facile, Grimrock ?
J'ai commencé à jouer un peu à l'arrache, et après même pas 15 minutes de jeu, j'ai perdu un, puis deux persos  ::):  Plus qu'à recommencer on dirait (j'ai lu qu'on pouvait res' des persos, mais je sais pas trop quand ce sera, et sans les guerriers ça semble mal barré pour avancer).

----------


## Cannes

Désolé de mon retard pour Ruvon, j'ai essayé de grater un PC pour pouvoir accéder à la Sheet qui voulait pas sur mon téléphone  :Emo: 
*Far cry 3*(16h) : Tout se passe sur une île très ensoleillée donc c'est tres exotique et tu pourras peut être même bronzer à travers le jeu. 
*Tales from the borderlands*11h : L'un des seuls jeux de la liste que j'ai déjà joué. Je ne sais pas si tu as déjà joué à un Borderlands mais c'est vraiment pas nécessaire pour ce jeu Telltale, qui a le mérite d'être vraiment drôle, même sans connaître l'univers. 
*To the moon*4h : C'est pas forcément très beau, ni avec un gameplay particulièrement  excitanr mais quand même, c'est un jeu avec une très belle histoire. 
*Soma* 10h : Jamais joué mais il paraît qu'il est très bien et que l'aspect histoire est plutôt cool. 
*Ori and the blind forest* 9h : J'ai mis + de 9h pour le finir personnellement  ::ninja::  Mais c'est parce que j'ai peu de skill. 
*Little Nigthmares* 3h : Je trouve la direction artistique du jeu très joli, je sais pas vraiment ce que c'est mais la aussi ça avait eu une bonne note en général.

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Eh beh ... c'est censé être un jeu pas facile, Grimrock ?
> J'ai commencé à jouer un peu à l'arrache, et après même pas 15 minutes de jeu, j'ai perdu un, puis deux persos  Plus qu'à recommencer on dirait (j'ai lu qu'on pouvait res' des persos, mais je sais pas trop quand ce sera, et sans les guerriers ça semble mal barré pour avancer).


Je l'ai adoré, mais clairement pas trouvé facile ! Faut jouer prudemment...

----------


## La Chouette

*Little Inferno*

Un jeu simple et court, mais fun à jouer. Vous incarnez un enfant qui reçoit une Little Inferno Entertainment Fireplace, un "jouet" développé par Tomorrow Corporation qui permet aux enfants de s'amuser en brûlant divers objets, et surtout, de se tenir chaud. Car il neige depuis des années et on ne sait pas pourquoi.
Vous passez donc le jeu à brûler des objets pour gagner plus d'argent pour débloquer plus d'objets pour arriver à la fin du jeu. Ces objets ont des comportements particuliers (le bus scolaire duquel retentissent des hurlements d'enfants avant son explosion, le totem qui chante en brûlant, etc.) et il existe divers combos à réaliser qui rapportent des timbres, utilisables pour passer le temps de livraison des objets (n'hésitez pas à les utiliser, vous en recevez beaucoup).
On est face à un genre de parodie de jeu mobile, avec un gameplay inintéressant et des temps d'attente, ce qui ne plaira pas à tout le monde, mais l'enrobage (réaction des objets, échanges épistolaires avec les PNJs) rend le jeu très appréciable. Chiant mais relaxant, comme un bon moment bien au chaud devant la cheminée, somme toute. 7/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## ajcrou

> Je l'ai adoré, mais clairement pas trouvé facile ! Faut jouer prudemment...


J'ai aussi commencé avec Legend of Grimrock. Pour l'instant, je viens de terminer l'étage n°6 et pas de difficulté majeure (j'ai utilisé l'équipe de base), sauf un passage un peu compliqué à gérer avec des araignées (et des doses d'antidotes). En faisant preuve de prudence et après une petite période d'adaptation au système de déplacement, c'est très sympathique comme jeu. 


Par contre Subnautica, je n'arrive vraiment pas à m'immerger dedans : j'ai l'impression d'avoir aucun fil conducteur pour me donner envie d'avancer (et globalement je n'y comprends strictement rien sauf qu'il faut ramasser des choses dont je ne sais pas quoi faire  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Supergounou

> *Little Inferno* [...] fun à jouer.


Le jeu a ses qualités, mais celle là m'a échappé  ::ninja::

----------


## Eskimon

Ajcrou pour subnautica tu as bien remarqué la radio qui est censé te donner les premiers éléments de quêtes ?

----------


## ajcrou

> Ajcrou pour subnautica tu as bien remarqué la radio qui est censé te donner les premiers éléments de quêtes ?


non, il y a une radio quelque part ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Eskimon

Dans la capsule de survie oui :D


Normalement quand tu reçois un appel tu as une icône verte a droite qui apparaît de manière subtile, et du coup faut aller répondre a la radio pour savoir de quoi il s'agit, ce qui te permettra de dérouler le début de l'histoire

----------


## Flad

1er jeu fini \o/
Et c'était un sacré morceau  ::ninja:: 


Spoiler Alert! 







Spoiler Alert! 







Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Kulfy

Est ce qu'un jeu peut être considéré comme "fini" sur une Bad End ? 
Si j'étais en charge de la validation des jeux et du décompte final, je ne sais pas si je pourrais l'accepter  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

> Est ce qu'un jeu peut être considéré comme "fini" sur une Bad End ? 
> Si j'étais en charge de la validation des jeux et du décompte final, je ne sais pas si je pourrais l'accepter


Bonne ou mauvaise, une fin est une fin :-)

----------


## Altay

Fini *Limbo*. Et ben bof. C'est ni bien ni mauvais au fond, les énigmes sont acceptables, le moteur physique et la maniabilité pas exceptionnelles mais dans l'ensemble passables, l'ambiance bien faite mais ne raconte pas grand chose. Au moins c'était vite expédié.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bonne ou mauvaise, une fin est une fin :-)


Mais quel glandeur !

----------


## Flad

> Mais quel glandeur !


Ok.
Mieux ?


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## banditbandit

Tu ferais mieux de nous faire un résumé.  ::siffle::

----------


## Kaede

J'avance petit à petit sur Legend of Grimrock...

Je me fais moins éclater dans les combats depuis que j'ai compris qu'on peut complètement gruger les ennemis via le système de déplacement en temps réel (c'est ultra artificiel et pas super intéressant, mais ça marche). Dans l'ensemble je trouve les combats pas fous pour l'instant. J'abuse de la sauvegarde maintenant, car on peut assez vite perdre, et les points de sauvegarde sont trop espacés pour que je ne me serve que de ces derniers.

Sinon, dans l'ensemble le jeu est soigné et jusqu'ici ça va (pour l'instant il n'y a pas trop de redite, que ce soit le bestiaire ou les énigmes).
Je pense quand même me lasser assez vite, c'est super old-school, et les Dungeon Master & co n'ont jamais particulièrement été ma came (comprendre : j'ai l'impression de jouer à Lands of Lore, là. Je déteste pas mébon...).
J'espère que j'aurai le courage d'aller jusqu'au bout !

----------


## Flad

> Tu ferais mieux de nous faire un résumé.


Une bien triste histoire d'une grand-mère gérante de station balnéaire.
Elle tombe malade et doit demander à son petit fils de gérer à sa place en attendant qu'aille mieux.
Celui-ci va tout faire pour que la station soit le mieux gérer possible avec l'aide de toutes les demoiselles déjà sur place.
La fin peut être bouleversante selon les choix fait au fil du jeu.

----------


## Kaede

Au niveau 4, ça y est, Grimrock me gave  ::siffle::  Je passe mon temps à me faire tuer des membres de l'équipe (et le poison, grrrr. C'a toujours été relou dans tous les jeux, ça), et je n'aime pas le challenge proposé par le jeu. Vu qu'au final c'est trop dur pour moi, je sauvegarde trop, ça casse complètement le jeu.
C'est parti pour recommencer en easy. Il y a de la marge, je ne pense pas que ce sera facile au point que je n'aie plus jamais besoin de la sauvegarde manuelle.
edit : en fait si un peu. Mais bon il paraît que le jeu se corse beaucoup plus tard, on n'est jamais trop prudent

----------


## doggy d

*SUPERBROTHERS - SWORD AND SWORCERY EP*
1er jeu terminé ("bien aimé"), depuis le temps que je devais le faire celui-là...

c'était un coup de coeur et j'en attendais des merveilles depuis mon premier essai il y a des années (+/- 30 minutes puis jamais retouché, "emporté par le flow de mon backlog", c'est beau...) et il s'avère au final être "juste" un bon petit jeu :
- "Pas cher mais pas bien long" ou "pas bien long mais pas cher", 
- avec une musique extraordinaire, 
- une ambiance éthérée/mystique réussie, 
- une direction artistique en pixel art très inspirée,
- un gameplay malheureusement répétitif (nombreux aller/retour, cliquer un peu sur chaque pixel/arbuste/perso/objet) et parfois obscur (cliquer justement un peu sur chaque pixel/arbuste/perso/objet afin de tomber parfois au hasard sur l'interaction voulue par le jeu), 
- et des combats très die and retry parfois très frustrants. 

En conclusion, l'histoire est quand même sympa et la musique, encore une fois, transcende complètement l'expérience !!
Je dirais 7/10 au final (alors que j'en espérais un 8, voire 9)

----------


## parpaingue

Aaargh j'avais pas prévu la sortie brutale d'EDF 5 sur pc pendant l'event. Allez on se motive, on va réussir à gérer ça.

----------


## NFafa

Premier jeu terminé : 
*Hidden Folks* 


J'ai moyennement aimé.
 + on s'amuse bien à cliquer partout pour découvrir les bruitages
 + les indices sont en général assez bien foutus pour qu'on avance sans trop de difficultés
 - ça fait mal aux yeux (sur les premiers puzzles, avant de me rendre compte qu'on pouvait zoomer/dézoomer  :tired: )
 - quelques prises de têtes sur quelques objets que je n'aurai jamais eu la patience de continuer à chercher sans aide extérieure

----------


## Eskimon

Hop, deuxième jeu validé : 12 is better than 6.

Hotline Miami au Far West :D

Dans ce jeu vous incarnez un Mexicain qui a perdu la mémoire. Ce dernier va du coup partir à la recherche de son passé. Un passé alourdi par pas mal de plomb qu'on aime distribuer à travers des jolis niveaux dessiné à la main. Du coup ca fait une patte graphique original, osée mais qui marche bien. On se croirait un peu protagoniste d'une bande dessiné d'un style à part. Tout le jeux est en teinte de blanc, bleu et ... rouge !
Le nombre d'armes est assez restreint, mais en général ca fait le travail. J'ai beaucoup aimé le parti pris de l'action à faire sur le mécanisme de l'arme pour que cette dernière s'enclenche bien. Bref, un petit jeu défouloir sympathique. Par contre quelques points noirs au tableau : l'IA est complètement conne. Les mecs vont rappliquer de temps en temps s'ils entendent un tir, mais pas toujours et du coup il y a moyen de faire du sniper avec l'arc en jouant avec la caméra. La traduction FR est pas exceptionnelle (des fautes et de la syntaxe des fois hasardeuses). Sorti de ça, je me plains pas, j'ai quand même passé un agréable moment  ::): 

Maintenant ce sera le tour de Kathy Rain, histoire d'alterner un jeu plus "doux" entre deux jeux plus "nerveux" :D

(et l'équipe 1 creuse l'écart  ::ninja::  )

----------


## LoupGris

Je me suis réveillé ce matin avec le sentiment d'avoir zappé quelque chose et effectivement. J'ai complètement zappé le démarrage de l'event... Oui, depuis 9 jours. Merci à celui/ceux qui ont assuré mon rôle de choisir des jeux pour quelqu'un d'autre. Merci à Aymeeeeric pour son choix de jeu (j'en salive déjà) et je m'y attelle sans plus tarder...

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai commencé ma sélection avec DOOM et j'accroche bien. Je m'apprête à quitter le PC de jeu pour une grosse semaine, je le finirai certainement à mon retour. En attendant j'emmène Orwell (et aussi la Switch) dans mes bagages, il devrait tourner sur mon petit laptop.  ::):

----------


## Aymeeeric

Je viens de finir Portal pour ma part ! 

C'était... Étonnant ! Et très sympa  :;):

----------


## Eskimon

Altay , hier Ackboo a fait un stream avec Ellen Replay sur le twitch de canardpc sur Kerbal Space Program. Si tu as toujours rêvé d'avoir Ackboo en enseignant d'astronautique, hésite pas à aller voir, ca te donnera les bases pour démarrer rapidement ^^ (bon après tout ses conseils ne sont pas les plus optimaux pour la suite, mais reste un bon point de départ  :;):  )

"Ackboo et Ellen nous montrent l'orbite" => https://www.twitch.tv/videos/451211215

----------


## banditbandit

Pour Ellen ça risque d'être un peu difficile, non ?

----------


## Altay

> Altay , hier Ackboo a fait un stream avec Ellen Replay sur le twitch de canardpc sur Kerbal Space Program. Si tu as toujours rêvé d'avoir Ackboo en enseignant d'astronautique, hésite pas à aller voir, ca te donnera les bases pour démarrer rapidement ^^ (bon après tout ses conseils ne sont pas les plus optimaux pour la suite, mais reste un bon point de départ  )
> 
> "Ackboo et Ellen nous montrent l'orbite" => https://www.twitch.tv/videos/451211215


J'ai vu passer ça, mais je compte d'abord découvrir le jeu par moi-même. J'y jetterai un œil peut-être plus tard  ::ninja:: .

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *White Night*.
Moyen plus. Une bonne esthétique, une bonne ambiance, de bonnes idées, mais l'exécution est pas top.
Le scénario, bien que relativement classique, est pas mal mais le twist est trop prévisible (avec quelques trous TGCM aussi, mais c'est pas grave).

Je suis assez déçu pour le coup, j'en attendais plus. Je ne pense pas que ça ait été fait par des fans de survival horror (protip, cet aspect est très faible dans le jeu), y a trop de bourdes grossières sur le sujet.

Les seuls ennemis sont des fantômes noir/gris sur fond noir qui oneshot, donc c'est la fête au jumpscare du spectre caché dans le noir boum retour au point de sauvegarde. Comme on explore en s'éclairant avec une ressource limitée, les deux mis ensemble donnent une progression assez souvent laborieuse qui dessert l'ambiance. Typiquement j'explore en cramant de l'allumette, je meurs, je recommence, jumpscare-meurs-recommence, je trouve les points d'intérêt, je recharge la sauvegarde, je rushe pour avancer en économisant les ressources...

Les devs ont aussi craqué à quelques endroits, avec des pièces remplies de fantômes (noir/gris sur fond noir hein) couplés à des grands angles de caméra super-stylés-de-la-mort-mais-qu-on-voit-plus-rien-parce-que-tout-petit-et-noir-sur-noir-oh-merde-un-fantome-quasi-invisible-m-a-eu (en jouant sur une tv 42" hein, j'imagine pas sur un écran de pc). Y en a une où j'ai failli ragequit tellement c'est n'importe quoi, il m'a fallu une dizaine de tentatives plus ou moins au pif (pas eu l'impression de patterns de déplacement fixes des fantômes) pour traverser la pièce et...me manger un fantôme jumpscare quasiment invisible dans le noir, boum on recommence.
Je me demande bien comment un passage pareil a pu être validé en test, c'est de la frustration bête, méchante et artificielle plus que de la flippe dès le deuxième essai.

Je soupçonne aussi que le personnage alcoolisé et blessé c'est pour justifier les contrôles foireux qui donnent très bien l'impression de jouer un type bourré. Les directions qui changent selon la caméra sur un jeu à plan fixe, ça n'a jamais marché et ça ne marchera simplement jamais.

tl;dr: Joli mais assez mal foutu. Dommage ça aurait pu être mieux, en l'état l’esthétique a clairement trop primé sur le gameplay. Après je ne sais rien des conditions de développement et notamment de sa fin, mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que s'ils avaient pris le temps de faire jouer le jeu à un péquenaud lambda, les plus gros défauts auraient pu être gommés sans trop de difficulté. 
Pour l'anecdote finale, le jeu plante dès qu'on le quitte. C'est sans conséquence (j'ai pas eu de bug ou plantage en jeu) mais ça fait bien sale quand même.

----------


## jopopoe

Fini *What remains of Edith Finch*, petite critique :



Une expérience intéressante mais un peu trop perchée pour moi



S'il faut avouer que je ne suis pas toujours très bon public pour les walking-sim (je m'y ennuie généralement un peu trop), le mystère ultra-épais et le grain de folie qui habite What Remains of Edith Finch m’a quand même pas mal scotché !

Le jeu déborde de narration dans tous les sens, on a pas vraiment le temps de s'ennuyer, et on veut en savoir plus sur cet univers plus qu'intriguant. On sent la mort rôder et on veut le fin mot de l’histoire !

Bon les premières phases avec du gameplay sont peut-être un poil moins convaincantes (les contrôles des mini jeux ne sont jamais vraiment réussis), et à force de me raconter des histoires de moins en moins crédibles j’ai peu à peu décroché de cet univers franchement surréaliste.

Le jeu se veut touchant mais au final ça devient tellement perché que j’ai eu du mal à ressentir beaucoup de choses. En gros ça n’était pas suffisamment ancré dans la réalité pour que ma suspension consentie d’incrédulité fonctionne.

Une petite expérience narrative sympathique mais pas exactement à mon goût.

13/20

Trop pas le temps de jouer en ce moment, beaucoup beaucoup trop de travail  ::'(:

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *Kathy Rain*

C'était bien. On est dans la lignée des jeux Wadjet Eye (même si on est sur une équipe différente ici) en terme de mécaniques, graphisme et soin apporté au doublage. On a quand même le droit à quelques énigmes plus ardues que celles d'un *Blackwell*. L'ambiance, le scénario sont bons, je regrette juste que l'aspect surnaturel soit aussi rapidement évacué sur la fin.

----------


## Cannes

Fini Never Alone !



Spoiler Alert! 





C'était très sympa, très beau (et le côté historique avec les petites vidéos instructive sur la vie qu'ils avaient était géniale) mais mon expérience fut gâché par de nombreux bugs (surtout vers la fin avec le renard en mode fantôme qui était une GA-LERE) et une maniabilité au clavier assez horrible à vrai dire..Dommage  ::(:

----------


## Nono

> Pour Ellen ça risque d'être un peu difficile, non ?


Les apparences peuvent être trompeuses...

----------


## jopopoe

Bon j'ai fini *Transistor*, et j'ai du me forcer tellement ça m'a déplu.

Petite critique : 

J’avais bien aimé Bastion des mêmes développeurs, qui cachait son gameplay basique derrière un enrobage plutôt sympa.

Mais Transistor c’est LE jeu qui veut à tout prix être cool, mystérieux et envoûtant, quitte à user et abuser de certaines techniques. Bastion s’est fait connaître grâce à son narrateur commentant vos actions ? Cool, on va mettre une épée qui commentera absolument chacun de vos faits et gestes. Genre « Ah, tu prends à droite là ? » ; « Un combat s’annonce » et autres remarques permanentes hyper lourdingues. Ca m’a fait penser au pilier de comptoir qui vous accoste en mode « Oh tu bois un coca ? Moi aussi j’aime bien le coca. Tu bois souvent du coca ? » et ça m’a très rapidement saoulé. En plus le doubleur prend un ton de vieux cow-boy blasé en permanence, on a qu'une envie : couper le son.

Autre technique dont ils ont abusé : la narration mystérieuse et morcellaire à la Dark Souls. L’histoire n’est que vaguement évoquée par les personnages, et est étoffée dans des messages écrits laissés sur des PC que l’on rencontre, et aussi dans la description des armes (à condition de les avoir suffisamment utilisées). Bien entendu le jeu ne vous explique jamais cela, seul Google m’a permis de l’apprendre une fois le jeu fini. Autant dire que l’histoire m’est passée complètement au-dessus de la tête, que je n’avais pas beaucoup de motivation pour avancer, et que j’ai quand même pas l’impression d’avoir raté grand-chose…

Deuxième gros défaut du jeu : la volonté des développeurs de vous bousculer en permanence, en dépit de vos choix personnels. Transistor est un RPG tactique un peu simpliste en semi tour-par-tour, et vous aurez accès à différentes techniques au fur et à mesure de votre progression. Et les développeurs tentent de vous sortir de votre zone de confort en rendant inaccessible temporairement une technique équipée à chaque fois que vos points de vie atteignent zéro. Donc, quand vous mourrez, le jeu réduit vos options stratégiques en détruisant temporairement une partie de votre _build_ amoureusement concoctée par vos soins. Et j’ai trouvé ça un peu naze quand même.

Bon la musique est pas mal même si elle se la pète à peu près autant que le reste du jeu, et j’ai eu un peu de mal avec le système de tour par tour qui nécessite un temps de rechargement. On est très vulnérable pendant ce temps mort et on peut difficilement faire autre chose que tourner en rond comme un poulet sans tête.

A la fin, tous ces airs que se donne ce jeu ça m’a vraiment gonflé, et je n’avais qu’une envie, c’était que ça se termine (alors que ça ne dure que 4 heures). Le jeu est tellement bouffi de prétention qu’il en devient carrément insupportable !

Un gameplay tout juste sympa qui ne parvient pas à rendre plus sympathique un jeu franchement horripilant.

10/20

Là j'ai commencé *Subnautica*, ça débute pas mal je trouve. Je pense que je risque d'y passer un certain temps  ::P:

----------


## Eskimon

> Là j'ai commencé Subnautica, ça débute pas mal je trouve. Je pense que je risque d'y passer un certain temps


D'ailleurs on entends plus ajcrou. Il a dû trouver la radio et rester accroché au jeu :D

----------


## Eskimon

Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais fait un point'n click ! C'est bien, ca rappelle la jeunesse une fois de temps en temps !
Par contre je reconnais, pour une énigme ou deux j'ai un poil triché, je commencais à en avoir un peu marre.

Vous incarnez Kathy, étudiante qui va aller aux funérailles de son grand-père. S'en suis alors quelques retours aux racines et un mystère à résoudre. Le côté "mystique" c'est pas ma came, ça m'a clairement un peu refroidi dans cette enquête, mais somme toute j'ai passé un bon moment.

Et de 3, maintenant place aux legos qui sera sûrement mon dernier jeu de l'été car en août c'est vacances !!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

*MoonHunters*


Après avoir débloqué 3 fins, exploré les 5 mondes et avoir atteint le niveau 10 du mode endless, je considère le jeu terminé pour moi !

Si jamais des canards veulent faire une team je veux bien tenter l'aventure à quatre, sinon j'ai eu ma dose pour l'instant...

Le gameplay modifié par le type de personnage utilisé est sympa (bourrin CAC, distance, "shmup", etc.) mais il manque un petit quelque chose pour que j'y passe encore quelques heures. (D'où le "moyennement aimé", mais qui tire vers le bien aimé quand même)

Un vrai scénario ou une histoire de fond plus présente ?

Merci pour cette suggestion en tout cas La Chouette, ça valait le coup d'y jouer malgré tout, d'autant que je l'avais acheté à Harvester !  ::o:

----------


## Kaede

Fini Grimrock.
Pas mal du tout.
Pour être tout à fait franc, pour moi ç'a été presque un travail d'aller _au bout_ de ce genre de jeu ... mais pas dans un sens péjoratif  ::): 
En tout cas ce jeu m'a fait réaliser que je souffrirai si un jour je veux (re)tester d'autres pointures du genre.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Et j'ai fini un autre jeu ! Mais qui n'était pas dans ma liste  :Facepalm: 

Tacoma, gratos avec le bobox Game Pass avant que mon abo expire  :^_^:

----------


## doggy d

> Fini Grimrock.
> Pas mal du tout.
> Pour être tout à fait franc, pour moi ç'a été presque un travail d'aller _au bout_ de ce genre de jeu ... mais pas dans un sens péjoratif 
> En tout cas ce jeu m'a fait réaliser que je souffrirai si un jour je veux (re)tester d'autres pointures du genre.


Moi aussi, j'ai souffert à l'époque pour le finir, mais avec le recul, ce fut une expérience passionnante  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Guacamelee*. 5h36 d'après le compteur ingame, 3 orbes, j'ai pas vu de pourcentage de complétion pour le reste.

C'était sympa, mais y a quelques défauts qui viennent pas mal gâcher la fête tout de même. On sent que les devs ont joué à pas mal de trucs et y a beaucoup d'inspirations différentes, mais y a des défauts d'implémentation qui font que ça ne passe pas toujours bien.
Ils ont voulu faire un système de combat intéressant inspiré de beat-them-all, mais il est mal réglé (principalement des histoires de frame d'invulnérabilité ou hitstun trop courtes) du coup au lieu de faire "du beau jeu" en jouant avec c'est carrément plus efficace et moins dangereux de bourrer des trucs simples.
Ils ont voulu faire des phases de plateforme hardcore, mais y a beaucoup trop de commandes différentes sur le pad, du coup on s'embrouille les mimines et on foire connement. Au lieu de trajecter au poil de cul dans les airs on se retrouve avec du pianotage, c'est inutilement laborieux. Nb: je ne parle pas sous perfusion d'aigritude, je suis bien monté en haut de la cime de l'arbre.

Enfin globalement ça marche pas mal, mais la volonté d'en faire un jeu hardcore nous amène à voir toutes les limites des systèmes du jeu et il se casse un peu les dents dessus. Rajoutez quelques conneries (non les mecs, l'avant plan dégueulasse qui cache l'action on sait que c'est mal depuis l'ère 16 bits, pas la peine de retester  :ouaiouai: ) et quelques passages purement trollesques envers le joueur, des fois j'étais là "Sérieusement les mecs ?" :WTF: 

Pendant que j'y pense si y a des daltoniens dans l'assemblée, évitez ce jeu comme la peste. Il est déjà souvent trop peu lisible avec une vue normale, j'imagine pas en galérant les couleurs.

----------


## jopopoe

Bon j'en suis à 22h30 de *Subnautica*, et je sais plus trop quoi faire. Je me suis bien amusé à découvrir plein de trucs par moi-même, mais j'ai fouillé tous les points fournis par le jeu et là je tourne un peu trop en rond et du coup je pense finir le jeu avec des petits coups de soluce par-ci par-là.

J'aime pas trop faire ça mais le jeu est vraiment avare en informations, et je sens l'ennui qui risque d'arriver si je continue à tourner en rond sans avancer.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bon j'en suis à 22h30 de *Subnautica*, et je sais plus trop quoi faire. Je me suis bien amusé à découvrir plein de trucs par moi-même, mais j'ai fouillé tous les points fournis par le jeu et là je tourne un peu trop en rond et du coup je pense finir le jeu avec des petits coups de soluce par-ci par-là.
> 
> J'aime pas trop faire ça mais le jeu est vraiment avare en informations, et je sens l'ennui qui risque d'arriver si je continue à tourner en rond sans avancer.


Oui il y a ce milieu de jeu "creux" qui gâche l'expérience, mais l'objectif, c'est d'explorer en profondeur

----------


## jopopoe

Ouais j'ai regardé 2/3 pistes mais je trouve pas 

Spoiler Alert! 


le laboratoire qui est censé être "au sud-ouest de la plate-forme de tir à 800m de profondeur" (info obtenue dans le PDA).



Edit : 

Spoiler Alert! 


bon j'ai fini par trouver mais c'était vraiment pas là où je cherchais...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je sais, ils ont vraiment merdé là-dessus, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'ont pas terminé correctement la partie scenar ou qu'ils pensaient que les joueurs s'en sortiraient tout seuls vu qu'effectivement on a tout en main pour se développer.

Mais j'ai passé un bon moment à tourner en rond en bordure des grands fonds avant de trouver la suite du parcours. Il peut être utile de prendre le temps d'une pause construction de jolie base avant d'essayer de retourner dans la partie scénarisée  :;):  (ce que je n'ai pas fait puisque le craft de base j'en avais fait 20h lors de l'early access. Et c'était boooooon  :Bave: )

----------


## Altay

Spoiler Alert! 






"Fini" *Kerbal Space Program* (j'ai atteint l'objectif fixé par Eskimon : atterrir sur la Mune, planter un drapeau et ramener le pilote). Je me suis bien éclaté, même si le début du mode carrière est un peu laborieux (notamment le fait de récolter de la science lentement pour débloque les pièces adéquates et monter les bâtiments de niveau, en particulier pour obtenir l'accès aux manœuvres). Mais le jeu est très chouette, j'ai accumulé une petite trentaine d'heures pour l'event et je ne regrette pas du tout !

----------


## Eskimon

Ouf,content que ça soit une réussite ! c'était un peu un pari risqué de te le donner pendant l'évent, mais du coup le défi a été très bien relevé, bravo à toi !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Fake ! Le drapeau est à l'envers  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Purée, je ne me suis pas inscrit par manque de temps, mais le topic me semble bien mort. Rassurez-moi : il y a des gens qui jouent ?  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

Mais oui  :;): 

J'ai pas posté parce que c'est pas fini, mais j'avance à Mark of the Ninja. J'étais un peu froid au début (du mal avec la DA et une sensation de flottement dans les contrôles) mais c'est rudement bien. Pas trop difficile, très lisible, varié, ouvert.
Une très bonne surprise.

----------


## Galgu

> Purée, je ne me suis pas inscrit par manque de temps, mais le topic me semble bien mort. Rassurez-moi : il y a des gens qui jouent ?


Oui c'est juste que l'event est étendu sur 2 mois. Je viens de revenir de 3 semaines de vacances, j'ai pu finir ces derniers jours :

*Freedom Planet*

Clone de sonic, assez bien executé, même si la difficulté "normal" est assez tendue. C'est un peu fouilli, les doublages sont bons.

*Assault Android Cactus*

Un dual stick shooter "classique" assez bien réalisé, mais les différences de difficultés entre niveaux et entre androïdes sont vraiment maladroites. Au final on est un peu frustré.

----------


## Kulfy

> Purée, je ne me suis pas inscrit par manque de temps, mais le topic me semble bien mort. Rassurez-moi : il y a des gens qui jouent ?


Je laisse encore prendre un petit peu plus d'avance à l'équipe 1 avant de m'y mettre sérieusement.  :Tap: 

Pas énormément de temps de jeu depuis le début du mois, mais j'avance sur Dishonored pour ma part.
Une fois les marqueurs d'objectifs désactivés (quelle idée pour un jeu d'infiltration / exploration d'activer ça par défaut ?  ::huh:: ) et le blink amélioré, Corvo est vraiment sympa à prendre en main.
Les pouvoirs de l'Outsider apportent beaucoup de dynamisme par rapport à un Thief, beaucoup plus rigide, même si je préférais la fragilité de Garrett - une fois repéré par les gardes, tu faisais rarement le malin...là c'est nettement plus gérable.

----------


## Flad

Alors pour ma part, l'event est mal barré MAIS.
Il rempli quand même son rôle de nettoyeur de backlog parce que : 
- je finirai pas *le jeu de peintre* parce que c'est d'un chiant..... mais d'un chiant......
- je ne "finirai" pas *deathgoat* parce que je ne savais pas ce qu'était un twinstick shooter avant d'y jouer et ce ne sera jamais ma came, je suis pas du tout assez rapide, précis etc......
Donc ça élimine déjà 2 jeux de mon backlog.
- J'ai "fini" *un VN* et du coup j'ai fait une grosse purge de tous ceux-ci (et bordel yen avait  :Red: ). Il me reste plus que 2-3 Sakura à clean (c'est en cours).
- J'ai viré *hentaï temple* quand j'ai vu la "qualité" du gameplay  ::XD:: 
- J'ai commencé "*a hat in time*", j'accroche bien, j'espère juste qu'on peut le finir sans avoir à farfouiller les moindres recoins version complétioniste. par contre je pense pas l'avoir fini d'ici la fin de l'event.

Sur ma liste il reste également : 
*Layers of fear* et *Forgotten Anne*.
Pas impossible que j’essaie de rusher le 1er.
Pour le second j'essaierai de le savourer correctement mais probablement après l'event.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Forgotton Anne  :X1:

----------


## Ruvon

MAJ du retour de vacances :

J'ai fini Ori and the Blind Forest, Little Nightmares et Tales From the Borderlands, pas dans cet ordre. Je relance Steam pour pécho les preuves et j'en parle plus longuement, mais c'était globalement très bien tout ça.

----------


## Altay

> Ouf,content que ça soit une réussite ! c'était un peu un pari risqué de te le donner pendant l'évent, mais du coup le défi a été très bien relevé, bravo à toi !


C'était audacieux mais ça faisait très longtemps que je voulais tester. L'inconvénient c'est que maintenant je vais avoir du mal à décrocher pour jouer à tes autres recommandations.  :Vibre:

----------


## Hilikkus

> MAJ du retour de vacances :
> 
> J'ai fini Ori and the Blind Forest, Little Nightmares et Tales From the Borderlands, pas dans cet ordre. Je relance Steam pour pécho les preuves et j'en parle plus longuement, mais c'était globalement très bien tout ça.


Ori c'est du tout bon, j'attends sa suite avec beaucoup d'impatience. Et Tales of Borderlands c'est beaucoup de franche rigolade pour un gameplay osef  (qui a dit comme tous les Borderlands  ::ninja:: )

Bon sinon podcast, frénésie d'anime jap et vacances familiales ont mis mon event à l'arrêt. Si tout se passe bien je devrais m'y remettre dans une semaine.

----------


## Eskimon

Et voilà, je viens de finir Lego The Hobbit, le dernier jeu que je serais en mesure de finir pour cet event !

C'était plutôt chouette, bien que certains passages sont plutôt frustrant et difficile à lire j'ai trouvé. Certains persos sont aussi clairement plus agréable à utiliser que d'autres (Gandalf et son bâton sont tellllement lent). J'ai hate que les enfants grandissent pour pouvoir y jouer avec eux et le poncer à 100% en famille :D


En tout cas, belle réussite pour cet event estival de mon côté. 4 jeux faits, 4 jeux pour lesquels j'ai passé un plutôt bon moments loin de mes jeux habituels ! J'ai même relancé Super Meat Boy qui trainait sur mon disque et que je suis à la limite d'avoir fini, pris dans l'élan de l'épuration de backlog :D Merci Flad pour les choix !

----------


## Flad

> Et voilà, je viens de finir Lego The Hobbit, le dernier jeu que je serais en mesure de finir pour cet event !
> 
> C'était plutôt chouette, bien que certains passages sont plutôt frustrant et difficile à lire j'ai trouvé. Certains persos sont aussi clairement plus agréable à utiliser que d'autres (Gandalf et son bâton sont tellllement lent). J'ai hate que les enfants grandissent pour pouvoir y jouer avec eux et le poncer à 100% en famille :D
> 
> 
> En tout cas, belle réussite pour cet event estival de mon côté. 4 jeux faits, 4 jeux pour lesquels j'ai passé un plutôt bon moments loin de mes jeux habituels ! J'ai même relancé Super Meat Boy qui trainait sur mon disque et que je suis à la limite d'avoir fini, pris dans l'élan de l'épuration de backlog :D Merci Flad pour les choix !


Content que ça t'ai plu !

----------


## Franky Mikey

::siffle:: 







> Je ne peux qu'ajouter ma voix au concert de louanges suscitées à juste titre par ce remake, qui a parfaitement renoué avec l'esprit "classique" du FPS tout en mettant les mécaniques et la partie technique au goût du jour. Les environnements sont magnifiques, les arènes sont hyper bien fichues, et les affrontements nerveux saupoudrés de death metal emportent immédiatement l'adhésion. À force, on se lasserait sans doute, mais le jeu a aussi le bon sens de s'arrêter à temps : on en viendrait presque à trouver un peu faiblard le dénouement du dernier boss, qui laisse au crescendo final un léger goût d'inabouti... mais qu'importe, le contrat est largement rempli, et seuls les pisse-froid bouderont leur plaisir.


Très content d'avoir commencé avec ça.  ::):  J'espère trouver autant de plaisir avec le reste de la sélection.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je vais finir par croire que la team 2 est maudite, aucun jeu terminé depuis le 18/07  ::unsure:: 
Ou alors la team 1 c'est Juillet et team 2 Août ?  ::P: 

De mon côté j'en suis à 20h sur Stardew Valley et je suis en automne donc c'est techniquement validé, mais comme c'est foutrement addictif je continue  :Bave:  Au moins la première année quoi... et puis il y aura bien des choses à améliorer au printemps suivant, et puis de nouvelles choses à l'été et.... Ok faudra que je trouve une porte de sortie à un moment  :Facepalm:

----------


## La Chouette

> Je vais finir par croire que la team 2 est maudite, aucun jeu terminé depuis le 18/07 
> Ou alors la team 1 c'est Juillet et team 2 Août ? 
> 
> De mon côté j'en suis à 20h sur Stardew Valley et je suis en automne donc c'est techniquement validé, mais comme c'est foutrement addictif je continue  Au moins la première année quoi... et puis il y aura bien des choses à améliorer au printemps suivant, et puis de nouvelles choses à l'été et.... Ok faudra que je trouve une porte de sortie à un moment


J'ai fini Ms. Splosion Man et SC2VN, j'ai juste eu la flemme de rédiger mon avis pour le moment, faut que je trouve un moment pour le faire, donc on a (au moins) 2 jeux de plus qu'indiqué. Ca ne suffit pas, hélas, donc va falloir se bouger le backlog, l'équipe 2 !

Et content que Stardew Valley te plaise suffisamment pour aller au delà de ce qui était demandé  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

Je viens de finir *Stories Untold*. 

C'était bien, avec un bonus pour la partie station meteo qui est pour moi la plus réussie. Ambiance malaisante sans utilisation de gore ou de jumpscare, on est pile là ou ça me plait !
Seule ombre: le jeu requiert à certains moments d'utiliser des mots clés précis pour avancer alors que rien ne l'indique et qu'on ne les utilisent jamais auparavant. Résultat, on se retrouve a essayer tout et n'importe quoi jusqu'à trouver le mot exact attendu. L'anti-thèse du fun, quoi.

----------


## jopopoe

Après 39h00 de jeu j'ai enfin fini *Subnautica* !

Le dernier tiers est franchement poussif mais globalement j'ai bien aimé. Critique à venir dès que j'ai le temps  :;): 

Je vais essayer de faire *Stories Untold* et *Mirror's Edge* avant la fin du mois, mais j'ai de (très) gros doutes pour *Mad Max* !

----------


## Tigri

Fini *Brothers: A Tale Of Two Sons*. Je l'ai trouvé sympa sans plus. Le jeu n'est pas difficile et très linéaire, assez vide même si certains panoramas sont jolis, et les mécaniques d'utilisation des 2 frères redondantes. Mais il est court et la fin est surprenante.
Je l'avais vu proposé plusieurs fois lors des events précédents et j'étais curieux de l'essayer, c'est chose faite.

----------


## jopopoe

Bon j'ai fait les deux premiers épisode de *Stories Untold* mais je choppe la migraine face 

Spoiler Alert! 


aux microfilms

 du troisième, c'est horrible !!!

Je réessaie demain parce que pour l'instant le jeu st sympa et ça m'embêterait de ne pas le faire, mais c'est violent comment c'est désagréable à lire...

----------


## Hilikkus

> Bon j'ai fait les deux premiers épisode de *Stories Untold* mais je choppe la migraine face 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> aux microfilms
> 
>  du troisième, c'est horrible !!!
> 
> Je réessaie demain parce que pour l'instant le jeu st sympa et ça m'embêterait de ne pas le faire, mais c'est violent comment c'est désagréable à lire...




Spoiler Alert! 


Il y a 2 petites manettes qu'on peut déplacer de droite à gauche juste en dessous de l'ecran du lecteur de microfilm. Celle de gauche c'est le zoom, celle de droite c'est la netteté. Est ce que tu les utilises?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Après 39h00 de jeu j'ai enfin fini *Subnautica* !
> 
> Le dernier tiers est franchement poussif mais globalement j'ai bien aimé. Critique à venir dès que j'ai le temps 
> 
> Je vais essayer de faire *Stories Untold* et *Mirror's Edge* avant la fin du mois, mais j'ai de (très) gros doutes pour *Mad Max* !
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/sUL3CeCt.jpg


GG !  ::lol::  Je suis très curieux de lire ton retour plus complet sur Subnautica (parce que je suis d'accord pour le dernier tiers)

Stories Untold tu le boucleras sans problème et si tu aimes tu risques de vouloir acheter le "vrai" jeu du studio :  Observation.

Mad Max j'ai adoré mais il est effectivement plus long (un peu moins que Subnautica malgré tout)

----------


## doggy d

Moi, après avoir fini *Superbrothers : Sword & Sworcery EP*, j'avais enchaîné avec *From Dust* juste avant mes vacances.

J'ai atteint l'avant dernier niveau (le fameux "Mouvements") en 7h (durée approximative de fin de jeu sur howlongtobeat).

Mais depuis mon retour de vacances je n'ose plus y toucher tant ce niveau me fait peur (j'accumule échec sur échec...). 
Au point que je pense m'arrêter là pour ce jeu :
1. l'objectif de le sortir de mon backlog est atteint pour ma part;
2. l'objectif d'Eric CHAHY, le directeur/développeur, est également atteint dans le sens ou j'ai PARFAITEMENT compris que rien ne peut s'opposer aux forces de la nature... et certainement pas ces petits prétentieux d'êtres humains  :;): 

Je vais, pour me changer les idées, enchaîner avec *Dishonored* que je compte bien finir avant la fin du mois.

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah, ça me fait penser que je l'ai depuis longtemps dans mon backlog (From Dust). J'avais commencé il y a très longtemps puis mis de côté pour je ne sais quelle raison. Justement, je me demandais à quoi jouer quand j'aurais fini Darksiders et il me fallait un truc léger pas trop bourrin. Ca devrait faire l'affaire  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Bon du coup j'ai validé mon Stardew Valley avant de partir en vacances deux semaines  :;):

----------


## Eskimon

J't'aurais validé le jeu juste pour le nom de la ferme perso.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J't'aurais validé le jeu juste pour le nom de la ferme perso.


 :Cigare:

----------


## doggy d

> Ah, ça me fait penser que je l'ai depuis longtemps dans mon backlog (From Dust). J'avais commencé il y a très longtemps puis mis de côté pour je ne sais quelle raison. Justement, je me demandais à quoi jouer quand j'aurais fini Darksiders et il me fallait un truc léger pas trop bourrin. Ca devrait faire l'affaire


Yo j'avais pas vu ta ville  :;):  on est de la même Province...

Pour *From Dust*, je fais actuellement les défis (autre mode à côté de l'histoire principale, que j'abandonne comme un lâche) et je m'y amuse fort bien, comme au début de la campagne principale.

Sans être extraordinaire, le jeu est globalement très sympa. Je reviens de vacances à la mer et ça me fait penser que le jeu nous fournit une expérience très similaire à celle d'un enfant qui, en construisant un château de sable au bord de l'eau, s'acharne à tout rafistoler pour éviter les dégâts des vagues qui s’enchaînent (en y rajoutant des volcans et leurs coulées de lave évidemment ; )

Même si je ne le finis pas, je suis bien content de l'avoir sorti du backlog en tout cas

----------


## Supergounou

> Sans être extraordinaire, le jeu est globalement très sympa. Je reviens de vacances à la mer et ça me fait penser que le jeu nous fournit une expérience très similaire à celle d'un enfant qui, en construisant un château de sable au bord de l'eau, s'acharne à tout rafistoler pour éviter les dégâts des vagues qui s’enchaînent (en y rajoutant des volcans et leurs coulées de lave évidemment ; )


Vous me faites envie avec vos avis, je crois que je vais l'installer  ::): 
Et peut-être qu'un jour, je jouerai aux jeux qui m'ont été proposé  ::ninja::

----------


## Altay

J'ai commencé *Brutal Legend* mais je ne suis pas super client. C'est pas de la très bonne baston, la musique est peu présente (en tout cas elle n'est pas marquante et pour l'instant elle n'est pas vraiment associée au gameplay) et le scénario est indigent. À voir si je continue, j'ai joué que ~2 heures pour l'instant.

----------


## jopopoe

@ Hilikkus : Pas encore eu le temps de reprendre *Stories Untold*, mais j'avais déjà été voir sur le net (parce qu'au début c'était juste illisible) et découvert l'existence de ces manettes sur le forum Steam. Demain je retente je pense.

@ Rouxbarbe : Critique détaillée de *Subnautica* :


Subnautica c’est l’exemple typique du jeu qui te fait passer par plusieurs phases au cours de ta (longue) partie.

Pendant les premières heures tu découvres un système de craft (faussement) basique avec des ingrédients à récolter proches de ton point de chute, et si le jeu a l’air un peu classique la sauce prend pas mal quand même. La gestion de la faim/soif est parfois un peu tendue et rajoute un peu de challenge à tout ça.

Graphiquement rien de bien foufou mais c’est propre et agréable à parcourir, malgré la direction artistique un peu trop « aseptisée » à mon goût.

On fait mumuse 2/3 heures mais le manque d'objectif clair se fait un peu sentir. J'ai l'impression de pouvoir faire une base mais pas trop, je sais pas trop dans quelle direction me lancer, et c'est un peu frustrant... L’inventaire se montre souvent un peu trop limité, ce qui me force à pas mal jongler entre les ressources, et c’est parfois pénible (en plus les coffres contiennent vraiment que dalle).

Puis, deuxième phase du jeu, on construit sa base, on y place des armoires à stockage, et le vrai fun commence ! On récolte des tas de truc, on découvre de nouveaux schémas de construction, et et le jeu devient de plus en plus divertissant. Parallèlement arrivent les premiers messages radios nous invitant à explorer diverses parties de l’océan, et l’histoire est lancée de manière subtile.

On progresse ainsi naturellement d’objectif en objectif, chacun nous faisant découvrir un nouveau biome avec sa faune et sa flore, ses ressources inédites, de nouveaux schémas nous permettant de bricoler de nouveaux appareils, etc… De plus le jeu a l’intelligence pendant cette phase-là de proposer des solutions progressives à tous les trucs qui pourraient devenir rasoirs grâce aux technologies que l’on découvre. Sans trop spoiler on peut ainsi parler d’outils qui vont rendre la gestion de la nourriture de plus en plus aisée, mais aussi d’accroître l’efficacité de la recherche de ressource par exemple.

Bref le trio découverte/récolte/construction bat son plein, et si quelques allers-retours commencent à être un poil long, on est tellement accro au jeu que ça n’a que peu d’incidence !

Et là, patatra, le jeu décide de ne plus donner de marqueur de type GPS pour les objectifs suivants, mais se contente de vagues indications de type « au sud-ouest de machin ». Et si on a vu à quel point ce système peut être bon dans un jeu à la géographie balisée de particularités (rivières, villes, dolmens) comme Morrowind, ici ça ne fonctionne pas du tout. La carte est beaucoup, beaucoup trop grande, et j’ai du, malgré ma forte réticence, me résoudre à aller consulter une soluce après plusieurs heures de recherches vaines afin de trouver ce fameux objectif « au sud-ouest de machin ».
Et je trouve que la décision de laisser errer le joueur en quête d’objectifs au moment précis où le cycle collecte/construction pourrait devenir un peu lassant est franchement maladroite.


Spoiler Alert! 



Et là commence la troisième phase du jeu, où on se retrouve à explorer les entrailles de la terre avec un sous-marin lent, peut pratique à piloter, sous-marin qui est totalement obligatoire car c’est le seul capable de descendre assez profond. Et je n’avais même pas encore découvert comment fabriquer ledit sous-marin lors de mes pérégrinations alors que je ne pouvais poursuivre le scénario sans. Du coup => soluce pour trouver comment faire…

Et là les allers-retours entre la zone profonde et la base deviennent hyper longs et franchement irritants, du coup il faut reconstruire une base à plus d’un kilomètre de profondeur, sans possibilité aucune de copier facilement celle qu’on a déjà faite en surface. On se retape à zéro toutes les étapes de la construction et ce qui nous avait tellement amusé lorsque c’était étalé sur plusieurs heures devient une bête corvée qu’on a très hâte d’achever au plus vite afin de poursuivre notre exploration. Je pense qu’un outil permettant de déplacer la base ou sinon au moins de copier-coller son aménagement aurait été une bonne idée pour les gens comme moi qui ne cherchent qu’à avoir une base fonctionnelle le plus rapidement possible.

On enchaîne les derniers objectifs sans trop de difficulté, jusqu’à la dernière quête un peu nulle qui nous demande de récolter cinq plantes différentes, parmi les dizaines que l’on a pu croiser depuis le début du jeu, sans nous donner aucune indication d’emplacements potentiels. Bon grâce à un tour sur le net on se rend compte que les développeurs ont fourni un moyen aisé de les trouver (moyen totalement en contradiction avec l’histoire du jeu, mais passons), et on se débarrasse de cette dernière quête sans trop s’arracher de cheveux.



Mais ce dernier tiers du jeu aura quand même occasionné beaucoup de frustration, et quand on voit le niveau de finition du deuxième tiers on ne peut s’empêcher de se dire que c’est bien dommage quand même d’avoir plus ou moinspoussé le joueur à utiliser une aide extérieure alors que cet écueil était si intelligemment évité dans les deux premiers tiers du scénario, grâce à un système de jeu qui se laissait découvrir progressivement et intelligement.

Bref Subnautica c'est une aventure intéressante mais qui abandonne un peu trop le joueur lors de son dernier tiers.

14/20

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *2Dark*, le jeu d'horreur version récente de Frédérick Raynal.

C'était bien. Malgré la présentation en vue de dessus, c'est du vrai survival horror en version infiltration, le perso est très faible et il vaut mieux jouer en se planquant dans le noir et piéger ou poignarder dans le dos les ennemis, un peu comme dans les Forbidden Siren. L'ambiance est bien foutue (policier noir version horreur bien glauque), les personnages se parlent entre eux, tout ce petit monde rend très vivant. Mais c'est vraiment le gameplay qui est en avant, on est très, très loin des walking simulators à jumpscares. La chose que j'ai surtout appréciée: hors quelques passages un poil scriptés (qui rendent un peu plus point'n click), globalement le joueur est libre de résoudre ses problèmes comme il le souhaite, y compris en butant tout le monde, innocents inclus. L'escorte des gamins n'est pas insupportable une fois qu'on a compris comment ils se comportent et le système de sauvegarde assez original fonctionne plutôt bien au final.

Le jeu n'est pas parfait avec quelques petits problèmes de lisibilité et passages de chasse au pixel à cause de la vue éloignée, mais globalement ça passe.
Si vous aimez le genre, que vous n'êtes pas allergique au sujet ou aux écrans game over (damned on le voit souvent lui), le jeu vaut le coup.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Yo j'avais pas vu ta ville  on est de la même Province...
> 
> Pour *From Dust*, je fais actuellement les défis (autre mode à côté de l'histoire principale, que j'abandonne comme un lâche) et je m'y amuse fort bien, comme au début de la campagne principale.
> 
> Sans être extraordinaire, le jeu est globalement très sympa. Je reviens de vacances à la mer et ça me fait penser que le jeu nous fournit une expérience très similaire à celle d'un enfant qui, en construisant un château de sable au bord de l'eau, s'acharne à tout rafistoler pour éviter les dégâts des vagues qui s’enchaînent (en y rajoutant des volcans et leurs coulées de lave évidemment ; )
> 
> Même si je ne le finis pas, je suis bien content de l'avoir sorti du backlog en tout cas


Bon, je l'ai lancé et personnellement, je n'ai pas accroché :



> Bon, j'abandonne *From Dust*. Le jeu semble trop aléatoire et au final le gameplay n'est pas des plus passionnants. J'ai fait 3 niveaux et j'en ai déjà marre.

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *Orwell: Ignorance is Strength*

La suite du premier *Orwell* est toujours aussi bonne au niveau de son gameplay et de son enquête, mais bien moins subtile dans son écriture et son traitement des sujets polémiques (immigrations, réseaux sociaux, fake news etc). Comme dans le premier on sent qu'on a la main un poil forcé, c'est vraiment au niveau des "datachunks" contradictoires que tout se joue. J'ai en tout cas passé un moment intéressant.

----------


## doggy d

> Bon, je l'ai lancé et personnellement, je n'ai pas accroché :


Je comprends tout à fait qu'on n'accroche pas...
Disons que j'ai été sensible à l'aspect bac à sable de mon enfance  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

*Dishonored*



J'ai passé un moment sympa sur le jeu, même si, 13 ans après Thief, j'en attendais peut-être un petit peu plus.
Le gameplay est bien plus dynamique (merci le blink), et les combats plus intéressants, mais je préférais l'ambiance sordide et inquiétante de son modèle. Il y a tout de même quelques niveaux qui sortent du lot (le manoir des Boyle, et la forteresse du régent notamment).

A l'occasion, j'aimerais bien voir ce qu'ils ont concocté sur les deux DLC consacrés à Daud. Ca changera d'incarner un personnage un minimum charismatique ; les héros muets, vraiment, je n'en peux plus.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ca changera d'incarner un personnage un minimum charismatique ; les héros muets, vraiment, je n'en peux plus.


C'est pas forcément incompatible.  ::P:  CrossCode par exemple développe une chouette histoire autour d'une héroïne muette (pour des raisons justifiées par le scénario) mais foutrement expressive néanmoins !

----------


## Kulfy

Oui, là c'est le combo muet et inexpressif - puisqu'à la première personne - qui m'exaspère.
Je jouais à Iconoclasts récemment, et la protagoniste non plus ne parle pas, mais en 2D, tu peux la vois réagir à ce qui se passe, le personnage existe un tant soit peu.
Là, dans la scène d'intro, sa bien-aimée Kaldwin se fait dézinguer, et Corvo ne moufte pas. Plusieurs fois dans le jeu, la petite Emily qui est comme une fille pour toi va se jeter dans tes bras, et rien pas un mot. 
C'est juste une coquille vide.

Dans un jeu où il n'y a personne avec qui communiquer, évidemment que ça ne pose pas de problème, je comprends bien que Samus Aran ne tape pas la discute avec les Chozos.
Mais ici, Corvo passe son temps à intéragir avec des êtres humains (l'Amiral, Pendleton, Slackjaw...), le rendre muet ne fait aucun sens.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le mieux (pire) c'était Twilight Princess, avec les gros plans sur un Link au sourire indifféremment béat pendant que les NPC lui faisait de grandes déclaration d'affection, ou lui confiaient les maux de la terre entière.

Tu me diras, l'ignoble dessin animé Zelda est toutefois là pour rappeler que Link est carrément plus sympa quand il ne l'ouvre pas trop.  ::P:

----------


## parpaingue

Parles-en aux innombrables gens ayant chouiné sur le link super expressif de Wind Waker, vraiment un excellent exemple de réussite artistique avec une technique limitée.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah, perso moi aussi j'ai adoré ça dans WW. 

En même temps, c'était mon premier Zelda.  :Red:

----------


## Altay

Fini *Brutal Legend*, un jeu connu pour sa bande-son et son casting. Malheureusement les points vraiment positifs s'arrêtent là. C'est un beat'em all pas très inspiré qui essaie de trop en faire. Le monde ouvert est tristement vide à part deux babioles à collecter, les ennemis pas très intéressants et les points forts/points faibles des unités pendant les combats "stratégiques" ne sont jamais clairs. On ne sait jamais trop si nos attaques ont un effet notable sur les ennemis, parfois on meurt sans trop comprendre pourquoi.

Le scénario est indigent, ou plutôt il est l'exemple même d'un vague pitch où les tenants et les aboutissants sont supposés tellement évidents que rien n'est jamais expliqué. Même si basiquement, "héros va sauver monde en tuant méchant" avec une gradation de l'élimination des lieutenants du démon final les uns après les autres. Et qui réutilise tous les poncifs les plus éculés du heavy metal, y compris le sexisme bien présent à tous les niveaux.

Le plus triste c'est que le jeu est cool, la direction artistique est pile dans le thème, on retrouve bien les différents courants du hard rock, mais dans l'absolu le challenge n'est pas vraiment là et on ne s'intéresse jamais à ce qui se passe.

J'ai tracé ma route pour terminer l'histoire et je n'ai pas particulièrement envie d'y replonger. Ce n'était pas un mauvais moment mais je n'aurais pas eu envie d'y consacrer deux heures de plus.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Le gros gros point positif de Brütal Legend, c'est son menu  ::P:

----------


## Altay

> Le gros gros point positif de Brütal Legend, c'est son menu


Tout à fait, dommage que l'on n'y reste que quelques secondes.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## LoupGris

> Oui, là c'est le combo muet et inexpressif - puisqu'à la première personne - qui m'exaspère.
> Je jouais à Iconoclasts récemment, et la protagoniste non plus ne parle pas, mais en 2D, tu peux la vois réagir à ce qui se passe, le personnage existe un tant soit peu.
> Là, dans la scène d'intro, sa bien-aimée Kaldwin se fait dézinguer, et Corvo ne moufte pas. Plusieurs fois dans le jeu, la petite Emily qui est comme une fille pour toi va se jeter dans tes bras, et rien pas un mot. 
> C'est juste une coquille vide.
> 
> Dans un jeu où il n'y a personne avec qui communiquer, évidemment que ça ne pose pas de problème, je comprends bien que Samus Aran ne tape pas la discute avec les Chozos.
> Mais ici, Corvo passe son temps à intéragir avec des êtres humains (l'Amiral, Pendleton, Slackjaw...), le rendre muet ne fait aucun sens.


Je suis un grand fan des dishonored et j'avais au contraire apprécié le côté hyper immersif de cette vue à la première personne. Comme dans les bioshocks (que j'adore tout autant) de la première image à la dernière scène du jeu, on est dans le personnage. Niveau immersion, c'est le top.
Après je suis d'accord, certaines scènes mériteraient de la voix. Ça a d'ailleurs été corrigé dans dishonored 2 (enfin quand tu joues Emily, pas testé Corvo), et également dans Bioshock Infinite pour la petite histoire (dont la fin est une claque monumentale mais c'est une autre histoire).

----------


## Altay

Bon, je pense que je n'aurais pas le temps de finir d'autre jeu d'ici la fin de l'event (je pars une semaine en vacances à l'étranger samedi). Peut-être Oxenfree cette semaine.

Ceci dit merci encore Eskimon, c'était la petite impulsion qui me manquait pour me mettre à KSP et du coup je suis super hypé par la bande-annonce du 2.  :Perfect:

----------


## Eskimon

Keur sur toi et ton backlog !

----------


## doggy d

Bon ben voilà, fini *DISHONORED* :

Belle expérience   ::trollface:: 

Je retiendrais principalement :
- la direction artistique très réussie ! Merci Viktor Antonov !
- la grande liberté d'action offerte aux niveaux des game et level design (les pouvoirs, l'équipement, les niveaux très  vastes et verticaux, choix d'accomplir ou non les objectifs facultatifs, etc.)
- l'histoire assez sympathique (et un thème général de lutte pour le pouvoir assez intéressant) ;
- une durée de vie adéquate de +/- 15h (sans terminer le jeu à 100%, ce n'est ni trop long, ni trop court)

En termes de choix, je pense avoir utilisé à 90 % la méthode douce et la discrétion. Vers la fin, j'ai décidé de durcir le ton, pour des raisons personnelles liées au scénario. Et franchement, les deux types d'approches ont été jubilatoires.

Mon conseil pour profiter au mieux du jeu et de son level design très réussi :
- supprimer toute aide d'interface (et notamment les curseurs identifiant les objectifs, c'est le diable!)
- ne développer que quelques pouvoirs, par exemple non martiaux (sous peine de devenir le Terminator, insensible à la pression du jeu "du chat et de la souris" qui fait pourtant tout le sel du jeu).

Pour comparer avec d'autres event, j'ai beaucoup plus apprécié ce Dishonored que Bioshock 2 qui m'avait paru bien pénible à terminer. 
Pour un jeu de 2012, Dishonored est encore magnifique et surprenant   :;): 

ça clôture mon event (après *SUPERBROTHERS - SWORD & SWORCERY*, fini, et *FROM DUST*, quasi-fini) car la fin du mois sera entièrement dédiée à *WOW CLASSIC*

----------


## jopopoe

Hey j'avais oublié de valider *Stories Untold* !

Vu que j'ai oublié de screenshoter les crédits, j'ai mis une photo du menu, qui change quand on a fini le jeu.
Sympa par certains côtés mais barbants par d'autres, petite critique à venir.

J'ai aussi fini *Mirror's Edge*, et là c'est une petite déception. Critique à venir aussi.

Ça va être chaud de finir *Mad Max* avant la fin de l'event, surtout que j'aime bien faire ce genre de jeux à 100% !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Mad Max tu peux finir le scénar et continuer après pour le100%  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Je comptais tenter ça de toutes façons  ::ninja:: 

Mon avis sur *Stories Untold* :

Les première minutes du jeu sont extrêmement séduisantes, pour moi qui sortait tout juste de la troisième saison de Stranger Things, la transition était parfaite ! Le jeu est très beau (même s'il n'affiche vraiment pas grand chose), l'ambiance excellente, et le gameplay est tout ce qui se fait de plus rétro : un écran, un clavier, et un faux jeu d’aventure textuelle dénué d'interface graphique.

Moi qui n'avais jamais tâté du genre, j'ai trouvé la proposition séduisante malgré l'austérité certaine et l'obligation de posséder une imagination. Seule la nécessité de trouver le mot exact indispensable à la poursuite de l'aventure peut frustrer de temps en temps.



Spoiler Alert! 


Par exemple "Stop alarm" ne fait rien, seul "Turn off alarm" fonctionne.



Bref on fait ce premier épisode avec un plaisir certain, le jeu arrivant à développer une ambiance malsaine avec 3 bouts de ficelle, et, même si on est frustré par le manque d'histoire réelle, on a hâte de voir la suite.

Le deuxième épisode change de ton et partiellement de gameplay, mais est sympa à jouer également, malgré encore une fois une histoire plutôt en retrait et pas très passionnante.

Le troisième épisode m'a donné plus de mal, et j'ai plus eu l'impression d'effectuer une liste de corvée que de jouer à un jeu vidéo. Recopier des trucs bêtement pour faire avance l'histoire ça m'a pas franchement passionné... En plus il faut se niquer les yeux sur un lecteur de microfilm à l’ergonomie douteuse, et entre la difficulté de lire du texte dans ces conditions et le fonctionnement contre-intuitif de appareil, la migraine n'est jamais trop loin.
Et puis le jeu nous fait le coup du récit fragmentaire pour la troisième fois, et ça devient franchement usant ces bribes d'histoire incompréhensibles qui ne vont nulle part...

Le quatrième épisode vient jeter de la lumière sur le reste du jeu, mais je n'ai pas du tout adhéré à sa proposition :


Spoiler Alert! 



Je l'ai trouvé un peu trop prétentieux et moralisateur à mon goût, et j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à ressentir ce que les développeurs auraient (sans doute) voulu que je ressente. Le fait est que je ressens très rarement de l'empathie pour des gens qui prennent des décisions que je considère comme étant vraiment trop stupides.

Du coup, la sœur, qui est présentée comme une victime, est pour moi tout aussi coupable que son frère puisque c'est sur sa demande qu'il prend le volant avec 4 grammes...

Et de toutes façons, le coup du gars rongé par le remord dans un film ça passe parce que je ne l'incarne pas, mais dans un jeu ça brise totalement l'immersion puisque le jeu me force à prendre des décisions que je n'aurais jamais prise. Et je déteste ça, qu'un jeu me force à faire quelque chose (la seule alternative étant de quitter le jeu et de ne jamais le finir) pour me dire ensuite "Olalah c'est mal ce que tu as fait !!!" (spéciale dédicace à Spec Ops)



Un jeu qui vaut vraiment le coup pour son premier épisode, mais qui est beaucoup moins plaisant par la suite.

13/20

----------


## Kulfy

> En termes de choix, je pense avoir utiliser à 90 % la méthode douce et la discrétion. Vers la fin, j'ai décidé de durcir le ton, pour des raisons personnelles liées au scénario. Et franchement, les deux types d'approches ont été jubilatoires.
> 
> Mon conseil pour profiter au mieux du jeu et de son level design très réussi :
> - supprimer toute aide d'interface (et notamment les curseurs identifiant les objectifs, c'est le diable!)
> - ne développer que quelques pouvoirs, par exemple non martiaux (sous peine de devenir le Terminator, insensible à la pression du jeu "du chat et de la souris" qui fait pourtant tout le sel du jeu).


Je vois qu'on a eu exactement la même expérience de jeu !
- Désactiver les indices au bout de 5min de jeu (je m'en remets toujours pas que ça soit activé par défaut)
- Faire quasi tout le jeu en mode infiltration, sans tuer personne ou presque
- Se faire trahir par la belle équipe, et se mettre à casser des bouches en réaction - "Fallait pas m'énerver"  :^_^:

----------


## doggy d

> - Se faire trahir par la belle équipe, et se mettre à casser des bouches en réaction - "Fallait pas m'énerver"


c'est exactement ça !!! mdr  ::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

Ici on laisse tomber *Long Live the Queen*.

J'étais charmé par le concept rogue-lite/visual-novel, mais autant j'adore les Rogues autant je déteste les VN, et j'en suis venu à haïr le jeu après 3h de jeu. Trop limité dans le gameplay, narration sans aléatoire et donc qui devient sans intérêt d'une partie à une autre, j'ai fait un run qui est allé un peu loin mais sans en voir le bout, pas envie de voir la suite. 

Merci à mon binôme pour la proposition en tous cas, je suis très content d'y avoir joué, mais ce n'est clairement pas un jeu pour moi. 
Et désolé de ne pas avoir fait honneur à ta liste, mais cet été fut rapide et Pictopix a bouffé tout mon temps de jeu  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

Bon dans la douleur j'ai fini mon seul jeu de l'event que je vais faire, *A story about my uncle*.
J'ai trouvé ça bien nul. En fait il y a une bonne idée au départ je pense mais je n'ai pas aimé le level design je crois. Je ne sais pas trop expliquer.
Je pense que tu me mets le même jeu en 2D j'adore ...

----------


## Kaede

::(: 
Un peu blasé sur Immortal Redneck, lors de ma toute première partie, ma sauvegarde a été corrompue. J'ai perdu qu'un run, mais bof bof. Là rebelotte, coupure de courant, résultat, save corrompue (manifestement), ne restait plus que l'option de recommencer. Perdu pas loin de 6 heures de jeu.
Ca va (beaucoup) plus vite quand on connaît le jeu, mais très clairement, je vais faire des backups toutes les heures (ou à chaque fin de partie).

Sinon, le jeu est sympa, même si ça ressemble beaucoup à Ziggurat. J'ai l'_impression_ que la physique est un peu mieux que dans ce dernier. Par contre il y a encore moins de salles, on retombe très souvent sur les mêmes.
La customization était mieux dans Ziggurat (on pouvait customiser son perso avec à chaque fois le choix entre 2 bonus / malus. Là, on sait pas ce qu'on ramasse avant que ce ne soit ramassé ... et parfois c'est de la daubasse avec des malus :/).
Comme pour Ziggurat, je trouve le côté roguelite moyennement réussi / intéressant. On s'améliore les premières heures, bien sûr, mais le plafond de maîtrise a l'air assez bas (exception dans Ziggurat pour les bosses, quand même, je dirais), et je trouve qu'au final ça reste + de l'endurance (voire de la patience !) que du skill pur et dur.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai la vague impression que cet event n'a pas été un grand succès. On n'a pas eu des tonnes de retours il me semble.

A priori, je m'inscrirai au suivant.

----------


## Kaede

En ce qui me concerne le choix des jeux a été top en tout cas (sauf Hexcells bof car j'ai déjà fait l'épisode d'avant donc aucune surprise à prévoir, j'ai déjà eu ma dose). Si tout se passe bien j'aurai fini tous mes jeux !  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

> En ce qui me concerne le choix des jeux a été top en tout cas (sauf Hexcells bof car j'ai déjà fait l'épisode d'avant donc aucune surprise à prévoir, j'ai déjà eu ma dose). Si tout se passe bien j'aurai fini tous mes jeux !


Tiens, j'ai justement fait le deuxième Hexcells il y a quelques jours (Hexcells Plus), et je te confirme que tu vas probablement t'ennuyer sur le premier ; c'est toujours agréable à parcourir, mais il n'y a vraiment pas de difficulté, contrairement au deuxième épisode où ça se corse sévère sur les derniers niveaux. Un peu comme faire un mots flêchés Force 1 quand t'es un habitué des Force 4 : pas forcément désagréable, mais pas vraiment indispensable.

Sinon, de mon côté, je ne désespère pas de boucler The Banner Saga d'ici à ce week-end ; je trouve ça vraiment pas mal pour le moment, mais j'apprécierais qu'on arrête de faire crever/partir tous mes persos préférés (Yrsa, reviens  ::cry::  )

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Mon été était super stressante. Je n'ai pas réussi à me concentrer beaucoup sur l'event  ::unsure:: 

Mais je suis très contente des deux jeux que j'ai fini ! Merci *jopopoe* !  ::):

----------


## Kaede

> Tiens, j'ai justement fait le deuxième Hexcells il y a quelques jours (Hexcells Plus), et je te confirme que tu vas probablement t'ennuyer sur le premier ; c'est toujours agréable à parcourir, mais il n'y a vraiment pas de difficulté, contrairement au deuxième épisode où ça se corse sévère sur les derniers niveaux. Un peu comme faire un mots flêchés Force 1 quand t'es un habitué des Force 4 : pas forcément désagréable, mais pas vraiment indispensable.


Euh, mais je n'ai encore fait que le premier, justement. C'est pour l'event que je dois faire le Plus. Tant mieux s'il est plus corsé, du coup  ::):

----------


## parpaingue

Bé j'aurai pas le temps de finir Vanquish vu que je ne pourrai plus y jouer dès demain vu que départ en vacances, mais je le trouve fun donc je le finirai plus tard.
Je suis assez satisfait des jeux choisis au final: un étron définitivement confirmé en étron mais cette fois avec des arguments solides (Sine Mora, fuyez le), un jeu de bundle moyen (The bridge), deux jeux sympa sans être marquants (Guacamelee et White Night), un bon jeu qui traînait au fond de ma liste steam (2Dark) et Vanquish qui s'annonce franchement bon.
En gros, l'event a très bien rempli son rôle de balayage/bonnes surprises pour moi.

----------


## Supergounou

> Euh, mais je n'ai encore fait que le premier, justement. C'est pour l'event que je dois faire le Plus. Tant mieux s'il est plus corsé, du coup


Le premier c'est un peu le tuto, ce sont les suivants qui sont ultra jouissifs  :Bave:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Terminé *Firewatch* qui m'avait déjà été proposé deux fois sans succès (mais je l'avais laissé dans la liste, il attendait donc simplement son heure).

Avis positif mais pas sans réserve sur cette sympathique promenade mâtinée d'un huis clos intrigant. La jolie réalisation, l'atmosphère agréable et l'histoire prenante et bien racontée parviennent largement à faire oublier les faiblesses de gameplay inhérentes à un genre qui est loin d'être ma tasse de thé. Le reproche que l'on peut naturellement faire à ce genre d'aventure interactive est que les choix n'en sont pas vraiment, ou plutôt nous donnent l'illusion de participer sans toutefois vraiment influer sur le cours de l'histoire. J'y ai tout de même passé un bon moment, mais pour moi cela reste très loin d'un _Life is Strange_ par exemple en terme d'expérience et d'impact émotionnel.

Je me suis d'ailleurs surpris au début à vouloir y jouer un peu comme à LiS : j'ai passé une bonne demi-heure à recharger ma sauvegarde le premier jour pour faire le tour des combinaisons de dialogues et d'actions possibles lors de la scène du lac (d'une part par curiosité, d'autre part parce que le résultat me laissait insatisfait et j'avais "peur" des conséquences éventuelles... pour pas grand chose finalement). Mais Firewatch n'est clairement pas fait pour ça... tant pis.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai commencé dans la foulée *The Sexy Brutale* mais même si le jeu n'a pas l'air mauvais, ça ne me passionne pas vraiment. Vu que les deux/trois jours restants risquent d'être un peu courts pour rusher Hellblade ou The Witness, peut-être que je vais tenter Orwell vite fait, sinon je me contenterai de deux jeux terminés pour cet event.

C'est pas comme si l'équipe 2 risquait de remonter 10 jeux en 2 jours de toute manière.  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Traditionnellement on fait un petit concours sur CPC Gifts à chaque event. Il n'est pas trop tard ! 



Ouvert à tous les participants de l'event du backlog ayant fini au moins un jeu. Pas besoin d'avoir déjà participé à CPC Gifts auparavant, la procédure d'inscription est très simple (cliquer sur l'image ci-dessus pour accéder aux détails). Et comme la dernière fois, je propose de gagner un jeu à choisir parmi ceux proposés durant l'event.  :;): 

Si on pouvait l'annoncer dans le titre, ce serait super !

----------


## Galgu

> En ce qui me concerne le choix des jeux a été top en tout cas (sauf Hexcells bof car j'ai déjà fait l'épisode d'avant donc aucune surprise à prévoir, j'ai déjà eu ma dose). Si tout se passe bien j'aurai fini tous mes jeux !


C'est très sympa a lire ce retour !  ::): 

Et oui Hexcells c'est la vie  :Vibre:  poke supergounou

----------


## NFafa

Event terminé avec objectif perso accompli : les 6 jeux sont terminés. Je vais prendre un peu de temps - j'espère demain - pour faire un petit résumé pour chacun d'entre eux.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Event terminé avec objectif perso accompli : les 6 jeux sont terminés. Je vais prendre un peu de temps - j'espère demain - pour faire un petit résumé pour chacun d'entre eux.


Bravo !  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

> C'est pas comme si l'équipe 2 risquait de remonter 10 jeux en 2 jours de toute manière.


C'est sans compter Ajcrou, Ruvon et Madfox qui ont fait tout l'event en sous-marin et vont valider leur liste complète samedi soir au bout du suspense  :B): 
Je continue sur Banner Saga et c'est toujours aussi chouette, si vous aimez un tant soit peu les Tactical RPG et qu'il prend la poussière chez vous aussi, laissez-vous tenter.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ruvon en est capable. Ajcrou... ça m'étonnerait.  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12441102

 ::siffle:: 

Faut encore que je valide et que je poste les screens...  ::zzz::

----------


## Kaede

Bon ben finalement j'aurai fini ni Hexcells Plus (je viens à peine de commencer), ni Immortal Redneck. Presque fini Immortal Redneck mais pas envie de m'énerver inutilement sur le jeu (ce jeu bouffe pas mal de temps et ça confine aux runs frustrants ou au grind, ou les deux) et/ou de me mettre la pression. Sauf coup de bol sur un run exceptionnel aujourd'hui, je le terminerai plutôt tranquillement la semaine prochaine.

----------


## madgic

Allez, c'est bientôt fini et je pense aussi laisser demain vu que c'est le week-end  :;):

----------


## madfox

> C'est sans compter Ajcrou, Ruvon et Madfox qui ont fait tout l'event en sous-marin et vont valider leur liste complète samedi soir au bout du suspense 
> Je continue sur Banner Saga et c'est toujours aussi chouette, si vous aimez un tant soit peu les Tactical RPG et qu'il prend la poussière chez vous aussi, laissez-vous tenter.


Je m'étais lancé au début de l'event dans *Mark of the Ninja* . Le jeu est cool et très jolie mais j'ai laissé tombé à la fin de la première partie. J'ai du mal à rentrer dans l'univers "comics" de Klei interactive.

Là, j'essaye désespérément de finir *Orwell* avant la fin du chrono. J'accroche vraiment ( en plein chapitre 4 ). C'est assez proche de Paper Please! (que j'avais adoré) dans un contexte moderne mais dans un ton bien plus sérieux. Merci à Hilikkus de me l'avoir collé dans ma liste.  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

> Là, j'essaye désespérément de finir *Orwell* avant la fin du chrono. J'accroche vraiment ( en plein chapitre 4 ). C'est assez proche de Paper Please! (que j'avais adoré) dans un contexte moderne mais dans un ton bien plus sérieux. Merci à Hilikkus de me l'avoir collé dans ma liste.


De rien! C'est un très bon jeu narratif, un des plus "impliquant" que je connaisse. Tant mieux si ça te plaît!

----------


## madfox

*Orwell* terminé ! Brrr... Un système comme Orwell fait froid dans le dos. Qui sait si on arrivera à ce genre d'extrême dans le futur ?  ::wacko:: 

Très bon jeu narratif. On passe de surprise en surprise. La fin est cool et donne envie de retraverser l'enquête pour connaitre les autres dénouements possible à l'histoire.

Je vais surement le recommencer ou enchainer sur la saison 2 !

----------


## NFafa

Résumé de l'évent : 

*She remembered caterpillars* : un casse-tête un peu original avec en toile de fond une "histoire" peu passionnante dont je n'ai pas compris grand chose... Les puzzles font penser en quelques sortes à des circuits logiques et j'ai apprécié de les résoudre jusqu'à un certain point. Les derniers niveaux ont été faits pour la plupart en mode soluce histoire de finir le jeu - je n'avais plus l'envie d'y passer le temps nécessaire.
=> *J'ai moyennement aimé*

*Oxenfree* : J'en avais entendu du bien et du moins bien et que c'était une sorte de "P&C" - je ne savais pas trop à quoi m'attendre. J'ai trouvé l'ambiance et le design vraiment bons voire excellents, mais je n'ai pourtant jamais vraiment accroché à l'histoire. Dommage car le gameplay à base de discussion fonctionne bien.
=> *J'ai moyennement aimé*

*Steamworld Heist* : A l'exception du fait que ce jeu soit dans mon backend, je n'en savais strictement rien - et c'est la bonne surprise de l'event. Un "petit" jeu de combats tactiques en 2D avec des robots à vapeur dans l'espace c'est déjà original, et quand en plus c'est beau et bien réalisé eh bien on y joue avec plaisir. Le jeu reste assez simple au niveau tactique/gameplay mais il est assez court avec des persos assez variés pour ne pas trop sentir de répétition. J'ai bien apprécié le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de sauvegarde/retour arrière possible, ce qui ajoute un brin de stress bienvenue lors des combats, sans être trop punitif pour autant (pas de mort définitive). 
=> *J'ai bien aimé*

*Mad Max* : Le "gros" jeu de l'event. En relisant l'article de CPC je suis d'accord sur tout. On apprécie la violence des combats, les attaques de convois à bord de la voiture, on passe (beaucoup) de temps à explorer les décharges à la recherche de ferraille, le tout étant assez répétitif. Finalement la "quête" principale ne représentera qu'une toute petite part du jeu. J'ai particulièrement apprécié les "reliques historiques" faisant le lien entre notre monde et celui de Max, et qui lui donnent l'occasion de raconter d'une simple phrase comment tout est parti en c%*$?#. De quoi se poser pas mal de "Et si ..."
=> *J'ai bien aimé*

*Unreal* : Le "rétro" de l'event. Je connaissais très bien Unreal Tournament mais pas son grand frère (on y retrouve quasiement les mêmes armes). Commencé en début d'event je ne l'ai fini il y a à peine quelques jours - j'ai limite du me forcer. Le gameplay des combats est vieillot mais fonctionne encore à peu près, les armes sont en moyenne correct avec un feedback adapté, mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce level design ? C'est dur de comparer un jeu de 1998 qu'on découvre aujourd'hui avec ceux auquels on a joué à l'époque de leur sortie mais j'ai l'impression que par rapport à Half-life c'est vraiment un grand cran en dessous. C'est surtout qu'il y a une grosse inconstance dans les niveaux que ce soit en terme de durée (de 1 à 15 minutes), de design (des vaisseaus spatiaux, des temples, du médiéval (moulin à vent, château fort), l'enfer ...), et de qualité...
=> *J'ai moyennement aimé* ... mais on est pas loin du "pas aimé"

----------


## Kaede

J'ai fait l'un comme l'autre, je partage ton avis, Unreal est clairement plus old-school et "basique" que Half-Life.
Je l'ai fait bien, bien après sa sortie (il y a peut-être 4-5 ans ?), je ne me rappelle pas m'être vraiment forcé à le finir, malgré au moins un ou deux niveaux qui effectivement m'avaient bien tapé sur le système ('sais plus exactement pourquoi, trop grands / labyrinthiques / répétitifs ?).

----------


## Ruvon

Je viens de valider mes jeux.



*Little Nightmares*

Évaluation : Bien aimé

Preuve :



De bonnes idées, une DA réussie, mais une répétitivité assez décevante, j'aurais aimé plus de variété dans les actions.

Fini en 3h, j'ai passé un bon moment tout de même mais j'en espérais mieux.



*Tales From the Borderlands*

Évaluation : Bien aimé

Preuve :



Les Borderlands sont des Hack&Loot / FPS qui ne m'attirent pas du tout en tant que jeux, mais l'univers est vraiment sympa.

Tales From the Borderlands est un jeu TellTale, donc c'est parfois techniquement foireux et quels que soient nos choix, le scénario est déjà écrit. Comme souvent avec TellTale, on est proche du niveau 0 en terme de gameplay, mais le scénario est un plaisir à suivre. Les personnages sont très réussis, l'humour est omniprésent et même si on ne s'épargne pas des passages tire-larmes très convenus, le résultat est de très bonne qualité.



*Ori and the Blind Forest*

Évaluation : Bien aimé

Preuve :



Je vais finir par apprécier les jeux de plateforme.

Ori est, comme tout le monde le dit depuis des années, un très grand jeu, graphiquement magnifique, au gameplay riche, qui offre un certain challenge, à la maniabilité impeccable, au scénario touchant, bref, un plaisir à jouer.



Merci Cannes pour cette sélection  :;):  SOMA est définitivement un jeu que je dois faire, j'ai envie de faire le 2 avant de jouer à Far Cry 3 et To The Moon, j'espère que j'arriverais à me mettre dedans, un jour...

----------


## Altay

> Ici on laisse tomber *Long Live the Queen*.
> 
> J'étais charmé par le concept rogue-lite/visual-novel, mais autant j'adore les Rogues autant je déteste les VN, et j'en suis venu à haïr le jeu après 3h de jeu. Trop limité dans le gameplay, narration sans aléatoire et donc qui devient sans intérêt d'une partie à une autre, j'ai fait un run qui est allé un peu loin mais sans en voir le bout, pas envie de voir la suite. 
> 
> Merci à mon binôme pour la proposition en tous cas, je suis très content d'y avoir joué, mais ce n'est clairement pas un jeu pour moi. 
> Et désolé de ne pas avoir fait honneur à ta liste, mais cet été fut rapide et Pictopix a bouffé tout mon temps de jeu


Je comprends, c'est un jeu assez spécial !

----------


## La Chouette

Fini *Ms. Splosion Man* il y a maintenant plus d'un mois.

Ms. Splosion Man est un jeu pétri de bonnes idées de gameplay (ne serait-ce que le gameplay de base avec des explosions à la place de sauts classiques, dont j'apprécie le côté destructeur et l'aspect très aérien au long du jeu) qui se renouvellent régulièrement. Cependant, il a deux gros défauts :
- premièrement, mais elle va fermer sa putain de gueule, la greluche ? J'en ai marre de l'entendre gueuler des phrases aléatoires de vieilles chansons pop de merde avec une voix immonde à chaque fois que j'appuie sur un foutu bouton !
- deuxièmement, elle est où la lisibilité ? Y a un peu partout dans le jeu des distributeurs de barils, qui ont tous la même tête, mais qui peuvent parfois distribuer des barils rouges, verts ou bleus (ayant tous des effets différents), et que pour chacun d'entre eux, parfois ils sont affectés par la gravité et parfois non. Il n'y a aucun moyen de le savoir à l'avance, alors quand tu es suspendu au dessus du vide, bon courage... idem pour les explosions, tu peux en utiliser 3, toucher le sol ou un mur les recharge... au bout d'une ou deux secondes. Ce délai pourrit le jeu, puisque le seul moyen de savoir quand tu as rechargé tes "sauts", c'est l'apparence du personnage... difficile à voir puisque les niveaux sont souvent dézoomés à l'extrême. Ajoutons à ça un très léger input lag, et ça transforme le jeu en un enfer de la plateforme.

5/10



Spoiler Alert! 






Sinon, j'ai finalement laissé tomber SC2VN. C'est un visual novel gratuit d'environ 3 heures. J'ai tenu une heure et demie. Ca tourne autour de l'esport Starcraft 2, tous les personnages ne parlent que de l'esport Starcraft 2, le jeu est entrecoupé de screenshots de Starcraft 2, tous les choix sont des choix dans des parties de Starcraft 2, qui n'ont aucune importance puisque le personnage principale a un niveau très inférieur à celui de tous les autres et se fait donc écraser à chaque partie. C'est d'un ennui mortel, et y a rien à faire, non seulement j'accroche pas, mais en plus j'ai aucune empathie pour le personnage principal qui jette toute son ancienne vie pour aller en Corée devenir esporteur alors qu'il/elle est loin d'avoir le niveau et se fait pourrir dès le premier match de qualif. Et bordel, à chaque fois que tu appuies sur un bouton autre que celui pour faire défiler le texte (accès à l'historique des dialogues, accès au glossaire Starcraft 2, accès au menu de sauvegarde), t'as 5 secondes de latence. C'est un jeu Ren'py sans aucune fioriture technique, comment ils arrivent à avoir une telle latence à chaque fois que tu appuies sur un bouton ? 2/10

----------


## Kaede

Wow, t'es vraiment dur avec Ms. Splosion Man. C'est vrai que la lisibilité n'est pas parfaite, mais j'ai pas souvenir que ç'a m'aie gêné pour jouer. Pas le platformer du siècle mais j'avais trouvé les deux volets assez honnêtes.

De mon côté j'ai enfin fini Immortal Redneck ! Le jeu commençait à me barber au point que je songeais à abandonner (décision tellement frustrante quand on sait qu'on a fait 80 à 90% du chemin, et que les 10 à 20% restant sont en gros du hasard!), j'ai même songé à prendre ma revanche sur le jeu et son RNG en trichant via backup de mes saves (et en cas de run débilement injuste, restaurer une sauvegarde précédente) mais heureusement j'ai fait sans, sur ce dernier run je n'ai fait qu'une bouchée du dernier boss  ::): 

5 jeux validés sur 6, donc. Globalement un bon choix de jeux en ce qui me concerne, je suis assez bien tombé.

----------


## Supergounou

Ms. Splosion Man, je l'ai récemment laissé tomber après 1h de jeu, je rejoins complètement l'avis de la Chouette en ce qui concerne la lisibilité et l'horrible input lag.

----------


## Tigri

Je finis l'event avec *Grow Up*. J'ai bien aimé, très similaire au précédent. Les nouveautés/différences sont pas extraordinaires, mais c'est toujours enchanteur de découvrir cette nouvelle planète et ses plantes. Dans les moins, de temps en temps la caméra part en vrille et accélère d'un coup sur certaines rotations, ce qui est ennuyeux lors de certains défis. Et la carte en forme de globe et pas super pratique à utiliser car elle se bloque aux pôles, donc pour voir de l'autre côté il faut faire une rotation dans l'autre sens; et la gestion de l'altitude qui augmente plus on se rapproche de la lune, fait apparaître ou disparaitre les points d’intérêt donc on ne voit jamais la totalité de la carte (c'est surtout irritant vers la fin quand il manque plus que quelques défis et gemmes à trouver...).

----------


## Kaede

> Ms. Splosion Man, je l'ai récemment laissé tomber après 1h de jeu, je rejoins complètement l'avis de la Chouette en ce qui concerne la lisibilité et l'horrible input lag.


Pour l'input lag, je n'ai rien remarqué de tel, mais j'ai joué sur moniteur 144Hz ce qui doit aider. Vraiment dommage si les contrôles sont lourdeaux en 60Hz.

J'ai laissé des comptes-rendus pour mes 3 derniers jeux dans le topic Les jeux que vous viendez de finir V3  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

T'as bien eu de la chance de ne pas avoir eu d'input lag, alors. Quant à la lisibilité, ça devient un problème quand elle est la raison pour laquelle je meurs. Je me suis refait les trois campagnes de Shovel Knight cette semaine. Je suis mort un paquet de fois (je n'ai apparemment plus mes réflexes d'il y a quelques années), mais à chaque fois, j'étais la raison de ces morts, c'est parce que j'ai foiré que je suis mort. Dans Ms Splosion Man, la plupart du temps je mourais à cause du jeu, et c'est très frustrant. On en arrive grosso modo à du die and retry, un genre que je déteste.

----------


## Altay

Si je ne m'abuse nous arrivons à une belle victoire de l'équipe 1.  :B): 

Les statistiques nombre de jeux terminés / nombre de participants ne sont pas si mal comparées aux précédents événements.

----------


## Kulfy

> Traditionnellement on fait un petit concours sur CPC Gifts à chaque event. Il n'est pas trop tard ! 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/08/29/35e3...990728c40a.jpg
> 
> Ouvert à tous les participants de l'event du backlog ayant fini au moins un jeu. Pas besoin d'avoir déjà participé à CPC Gifts auparavant, la procédure d'inscription est très simple (cliquer sur l'image ci-dessus pour accéder aux détails). Et comme la dernière fois, je propose de gagner un jeu à choisir parmi ceux proposés durant l'event. 
> 
> Si on pouvait l'annoncer dans le titre, ce serait super !


Ouh mais j'ai gagné, et tu ne me dis rien ?  :Vibre: 

Un jeu terminé pour un jeu gagné, il aura été efficace cet event du backlog  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ouh mais j'ai gagné, et tu ne me dis rien ? 
> 
> Un jeu terminé pour un jeu gagné, il aura été efficace cet event du backlog


Il commence à oublier d'être professionnelle, la miss.
Faudra bientôt voter  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Effectivement, c'est le brave Kulfy qui remporte le gift du backlog en retard, au nez et à la barbe des six autres participants !
Les autres qui aviez fini des jeux et ne vous êtes pas inscrits, je ne vous félicite pas.

Qu'importe, Kulfy est un homme de goût puisqu'il joue à Celeste. Il repart donc avec son souhait, *Return of the Obra Dinn*.  ::lol:: 




> Il commence à oublier d'être professionnelle, la miss.
> Faudra bientôt voter


Tu veux te présenter ? Sous la bannière #teamfranky ? Avec le capital sympathie que j'ai accumulé tout au long de l'année, c'est dans la poche.

Ou pas.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Tu veux te présenter ? Sous la bannière #teamfranky ? Avec le capital sympathie que j'ai accumulé tout au long de l'année, c'est dans la poche.
> 
> Ou pas.


Il pensent que je suis ton multi, il vont pas vouloir voter encore pour toi  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

Non mais c'est acté dans l'esprit de tout le monde depuis des mois, ça, on est tous persuadés que tu te parles tout seul  ::ninja::

----------


## Altay

> Ouh mais j'ai gagné, et tu ne me dis rien ? 
> 
> Un jeu terminé pour un jeu gagné, il aura été efficace cet event du backlog


Exactement la raison pour laquelle je ne m'inscris pas à ce genre de concours où tu peux gagner des jeux, je viens ici pour finir ma liste, pas y ajouter des entrées !  ::):

----------


## doggy d

Date du prochain Event ???
déjà en manque  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Perso je serais partant pour novembre.  ::):  Sinon après ça repousse à janvier vu que les fêtes en décembre vont sûrement limiter le temps de jeu de pas mal de monde.

----------


## Eskimon

Ça m'a ! (Avec la sortie de RDR2 le 5 novembre ça va être cocasse !)

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça m'a ! (Avec la sortie de RDR2 le 5 novembre ça va être cocasse !)


Ou alors on fait un event RDR2 où on a tous un mois pour finir le jeu  ::ninja:: 

Mais sinon oui, novembre c'est bien.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Perso je serais partant pour novembre.  Sinon après ça repousse à janvier vu que les fêtes en décembre vont sûrement limiter le temps de jeu de pas mal de monde.


Pareil !

----------


## Altay

> Perso je serais partant pour novembre.  Sinon après ça repousse à janvier vu que les fêtes en décembre vont sûrement limiter le temps de jeu de pas mal de monde.


Chaud !  ::):

----------


## madgic

Je pense que c'est une bonne idée aussi.

----------


## Kulfy

On se dit Inscription jusqu'au 30, choix des jeux le 31/09-01/10, histoire de se laisser le week-end - et le vendredi férié si votre binôme est à l'heure - pour bien commencer ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Adjugé, je vote pour Kulfy président  ::):

----------


## Flad

> On se dit Inscription jusqu'au 30, choix des jeux le 31/09-01/10, histoire de se laisser le week-end - et le vendredi férié si votre binôme est à l'heure - pour bien commencer ?


01/10 alors qu'on est le 07/10, c'est tendu  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> 01/10 alors qu'on est le 07/10, c'est tendu


Ou avec beaucoup d'avance...

----------


## Kulfy

Oui bon ça va, je devais pas être sur le même fuseau horaire, c'est tout  ::ninja:: 
Il ne nous manque donc plus qu'un thème ; en tant que président d'honneur de cette session, élu à l'unanimité des voix dépouillées, je propose...


*Ninjas Vs Robots*

Avec donc un jeu à choisir dans la liste de son binôme qui a un lien de près ou de (très) loin avec ces deux choses là.

----------


## Eskimon

Je propose une variation, il faut choisir un jeu qui répond à Ninjas OU Robots. Et à la fin on compte combien de jeux pour l'un ou l'autre et lequel est donc plus backloggé

----------


## Kulfy

Ah ben évidemment, c'est l'un ou l'autre ; je ne sais pas toi, mais je n'ai pas un seul jeu avec à la fois les tags 'ninja' et 'robots' (un manque à combler de toute évidence).
+1 pour le décompte à la fin pour savoir quelle faction l'a emporté.

----------


## Eskimon

Portal 2 en coop c'est un peu des ninjas robots. Maladroit certes, mais quand même !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ah ben évidemment, c'est l'un ou l'autre ; je ne sais pas toi, mais je n'ai pas un seul jeu avec à la fois les tags 'ninja' et 'robots' (un manque à combler de toute évidence).
> +1 pour le décompte à la fin pour savoir quelle faction l'a emporté.


Smash Up  :Cigare: 

Bon d'accord, en jeu de société, la version informatique est bien pourrave.

Je ne pense pas participer à cette édition (travaux maison tout ça, et puis Stardew Valley + No Man's Sky le reste du temps  ::ninja:: ), mais si besoin d'un sélectionneur pour quelqu'un ce sera avec grand plaisir !

----------


## Kulfy

Et c'est parti pour l'édition du mois de novembre : *les inscriptions sont ouvertes*  :B): 

Prévenez vos amis, votre famille, votre hamster.
Le monde *doit* savoir.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Inscrite avec ma liste mise à jour !  ::lol::

----------


## Azareth

Je me suis inscrit sur le site, j'attends la vérification et je m’inscrirais pour la première fois à cet event  :B): 

EDIT : Fait !

----------


## Eskimon

Allez zou je vais m'inscrire, je crois que j'ai rien de nouveau dans mon backlog, j'ai ptet même fini un jeu où deux depuis cet été \o/ (coucou Minit)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je me suis inscrit sur le site, j'attends la vérification et je m’inscrirais pour la première fois à cet event 
> 
> EDIT : Fait !

----------


## jopopoe

J'en suis !

----------


## sebarnolds

Idem, et ma Google Sheet et toujours à jour, donc tout est prêt pour moi  ::):

----------


## Altay

C'est ti-par !

----------


## maxtidus10

Inscrit aussi pour le prochain, ça fait longtemps  ::):

----------


## Orkestra

J'en suis aussi cette fois-ci, on verra bien si j'arrive à trouver un peu de temps pour jouer à des jeux en Novembre (normalement, oui)  ::P:

----------


## Cannes

Je suis de la partie, comme à chaque fois  ::):

----------


## darkvador

Je m'inscris également, j'espère être moins mauvais que pour celui de cet été.

----------


## Flad

Sans moi.
Je serai absent la 1ère quinzaine du mois.

----------


## NFafa

Je m'inscris aussi. 

Par contre je me demande si il ne faudrait pas m'exclure du choix des jeux. En effet sur les trois derniers events, mes binômes ont totalisé la somme de .... 0 jeux terminés  ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

Réinscrit aussi.

J'ai mis à jour ma liste de jeux. Au secours. J'en ai 187  :Facepalm:

----------


## maxtidus10

Je suis content perso sur mes 1400 jeux , il n'y en a plus que 1100 auxquel je n'ai pas joué  ::P: 




> Je m'inscris aussi. 
> 
> Par contre je me demande si il ne faudrait pas m'exclure du choix des jeux. En effet sur les trois derniers events, mes binômes ont totalisé la somme de .... 0 jeux terminés


C'est juste que tu es tombé sur des binômes faiblards  ::P:  (j'entends par là, qui ont une vie contrairement à nous autres ^^)

----------


## sebarnolds

> Réinscrit aussi.
> 
> J'ai mis à jour ma liste de jeux. Au secours. J'en ai 187


654 pour moi  ::(: 

Plus qu'une semaine !

----------


## Altay

J'ai fait un petit filtrage dans ma liste de jeux pour n'en garder que 60 non-joués qui me font au moins un peu envie. Trop de jeux indies moyens récupérés dans des bundles qui ne valent plus vraiment le coup.  ::sad::

----------


## Eskimon

Je veux tomber sur Altay !!

----------


## Kaede

Mis à jour ma liste de jeux aussi  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah, je me disais justement qu'il allait être tout doucement temps de faire remonter le topic. La date de début se rapproche...

----------


## Kulfy

Plus que deux jours pour mettre à jour votre liste et terminer vos jeux du moment les canards, le tirage au sort de votre binôme c'est ce jeudi !  :;):

----------


## ShotMaster

Si c'est pas encore trop tard, je me suis inscrit sur le site !

----------


## Kulfy

Pas de souci, les inscriptions sont ouvertes encore jusqu'à demain soir.
N'oublie pas de t'inscrire à l'événement par contre, je ne te vois pas dans la liste des participants.
(et de mettre un lien vers ta liste de jeux (Steam, BLAEO, un doc excel...) sur ton profil)

----------


## ShotMaster

Je ne peux pas m'inscrire tant que mon compte n'est pas vérifié sur le site  ::P: 

Je fais la liste des jeux ce soir !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Oui s'il vous plait assurez-vous d'avoir la liste à jour et accessible  :Fouras:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Oui s'il vous plait assurez-vous d'avoir la liste à jour et accessible


La flemme  :Sweat:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> La flemme


Mets ta liste à jour ou je vais trouver la manière de te motiver  :Angry:

----------


## Kulfy

> Je ne peux pas m'inscrire tant que mon compte n'est pas vérifié sur le site


Ah oui c'est vrai, j'avais oublié qu'il y avait une étape supplémentaire à l'inscription.
Tu dois avoir reçu un MP avec le code de vérification, normalement.

----------


## ShotMaster

Je suis inscrit o/

Plus qu'à mettre ma liste de jeux à jour.

----------


## Kulfy

Je clos les inscriptions et assigne les binômes dans une petite heure, si votre liste n'est pas encore à jour, c'est le moment  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

Tout est à jour de mon côté : la liste sur le google doc, et les préférences et allègement de consignes dans le profil  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pfiouh ! Mis à jour la liste, juste à temps.  :Sweat:

----------


## Orkestra

Wouhouh, ça commence !!!! (Bon, ça commencera demain, là je suis sur mon téléphone et je doute de ma motivation en arrivant devant mon ordinateur, mais Wouhouh quoi !!!) :P

----------


## Franky Mikey

Minuit dix, et l'event n'est toujours pas lancé ? Mais que font les admins ?  ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Kulfy

Woh doucement là, faut cliquer sur au moins un bouton, ça se fait pas comme ça, au débotté, sans se concentrer un minimum.
Mesdames et messieurs, les jeux sont faits !

(et désolé Maître Shot, je t'ai pas épargné pour ce premier tirage !)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Salut à toi, Superg(n)oug(n)ou !

*10 Second Ninja* - Choisi au premier coup d’œil, avant même de me rendre compte que ça tombait parfaitement dans le thème (un petit ninja bousille des robots !). Petit jeu très sympa, sorte d'action-platformer dont le gimmick est de devoir speedrunner chaque tableau en moins de dix secondes ! Les plus courtes sont les meilleures, et le jeu se boucle rapidement avant de devenir trop répétitif.

*DeadCore* - Une sorte de puzzle-platformer à la première personne, dans des décors abstraits et démesurés. Original et trippant, je conseille de l'essayer même si j'avais décroché avant la fin (le jeu n'est pas très long non plus).

*Please, Don't Touch Anything* - Le "petit jeu" du lot. C'est rigolo, malin et on en fait assez vite le tour. 

*Rain World* - À l'inverse, le "gros jeu" de la sélection. Je ne pouvais pas en mon âme et conscience ne pas te le proposer, mais ce n'est bien évidemment pas pour te forcer la main. Si tu veux le garder pour plus tard, je comprends. ;-) Pour le reste, tu sais déjà à quoi t'en tenir. Seule recommandation avant de te lancer dedans : une manette qui tient la route, de préférence avec une croix directionnelle plutôt qu'un stick (même si c'est faisable sans). Et un peu de patience avec la prise en main. Bon appétit !

*SteamWorld Dig* - Une sorte de metroid-like très sympathique qui se développe en profondeur. J'en garde un excellent souvenir, ainsi que de sa suite et d'autres jeux du même studio dans le même univers.

Bon event et bon jeu !

----------


## Supergounou

Verlies 2
SuperMeatBoy
Surgeon Simulator
FTL

Ce serait marrant comme liste, mais je vais t'épargner un peu Azareth !
Je m'occupe de toi demain.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Franky*: Rain World, c'est toi qui me l'a offert en plus, je vais m'y atteler. Les autres ont l'air intéressant ! Merci pour la liste.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et merde, j'ai rentré les jeux et le message sur la mauvaise page.  :Facepalm: 

Euh, je corrige ça très vite sans rien casser d'autre.  ::wacko::  edit et c'est fait.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ma liste pour *Ruvon*  :

**Deus Ex: Mankind Divided** : un jeu d'action FPS/RPG et surtout cyberpunk pour le thème "robots" de l'event. Je n'y ai pas joué, mais il m'a toujours fait envie et il a une réputation pas du tout mauvaise.

*GRIS* : un petit jeu indie d'exploration avec quelque puzzle simple. Un de mes préférés de l'année. Très mignon et touchant.

*The Council* : un jeu plutôt... bizarre, RPG et d'aventure. Encore, un de mes préférés de l'année. L'histoire est hyper intéressante et pleine de mystère, avec des graphismes et un gameplay vraiment pas mal. La quantité de choix et de chemins possibles pour faire ce qu'on préfère avec notre personnage est super. Ça vaut même le coup de faire un deuxième run.

*The Silent Age* : un jeu d'aventure point-and-click. Pour celui-là aussi c'était l'histoire ce que m'avait plu et attirée. Vraiment engageant, complété par un style de graphismes chouette et les puzzles bien construits.

*To the Moon* : mon premier jeu de mon premier Event du Backlog. Je l'ADORE. Une historie hyper touchante et mignonne comme tout le reste du jeu. Absolument à essayer.


J'espère que ça va. Si tu as des autres préférences ou un des jeux ne va pas, n'hésite pas à me le dire. 
Autrement, bon event !  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Je viens de jeter un oeil à la "liste" de maxtidus10, 905 jeux sur BLAEO, pas triés, sans compter ceux sur GoG ou EGS sur un Google Doc  ::O: 

Ok, je ferais la sélection plus tard, j'ai pas 2h devant moi  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je viens de jeter un oeil à la "liste" de maxtidus10, 905 jeux sur BLAEO, pas triés, sans compter ceux sur GoG ou EGS sur un Google Doc 
> 
> Ok, je ferais la sélection plus tard, j'ai pas 2h devant moi


Punition : tu les choisis tous dans sa liste Epic.  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> 905 jeux sur BLAEO [...] Ok, je ferais la sélection plus tard, j'ai pas 2h devant moi


Heureusement que t'es pas tombé sur moi, ça t'aurait pris au moins le double de temps  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ma liste pour Ruvon :
> 
> 
> *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided* : un jeu d'action FPS/RPG et surtout cyberpunk pour le thème "robots" de l'event. Je n'y ai pas joué, mais il m'a toujours fait envie et il a une réputation pas du tout mauvaise.
> 
> 
> GRIS : un petit jeu indie d'exploration avec quelque puzzle simple. Un de mes préférés de l'année. Très mignon et touchant.
> 
> 
> ...


Super ! Bon j'ai encore droit à To The Moon, il me poursuit  ::ninja:: 

Sinon c'est cool, c'était vite fait  :;):  Merci !




> Punition : tu les choisis tous dans sa liste Epic.


 :^_^:  Non, je devrais ne choisir que des jeux multi only, ou des jeux bacs à sable comme Europa Universalis  ::trollface:: 




> Heureusement que t'es pas tombé sur moi, ça t'aurait pris au moins le double de temps


C'est quoi que t'as pas compris dans "mettez votre liste à jour" à l'inscription ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est quoi que t'as pas compris dans "mettez votre liste à jour" à l'inscription ?


Ah mais elle est à jour, c'est juste que j'ai quasi 2000 jeux dans mon backlog et que j'aime les surprises.

----------


## Kulfy

Et voilà pour toi Flugel :
*Gato Roboto* (4h) : GO *ROBOTS* GO ! *Braid* (6h) : Dès que tu en auras fini avec celui-là, tu peux rejoindre le cercle des adorateurs de Jonathan Blow et continuer avec The Witness, merci. *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* (7h) : On me l'a assigné au précédent event, soit disant que c'était un scandale de le posséder et de ne pas y avoir joué. Et bien maintenant je peux te le dire, c'est un scandale, oui, fonce. *Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet* (6h) : J'y ai eu le droit il y a quelques temps également ; un jeu d'action mâtiné de quelques puzzles dans de superbes décors 2D. *>observer_* (8h) : Un petit jeu horrifique pour terminer, parce que c'est la saison tout de même.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah mais elle est à jour, c'est juste que j'ai quasi 2000 jeux dans mon backlog et que j'aime les surprises.


Du coup même remarque "Non, je devrais ne choisir que des jeux multi only, ou des jeux bacs à sable comme Europa Universalis"  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Du coup même remarque "Non, je devrais ne choisir que des jeux multi only, ou des jeux bacs à sable comme Europa Universalis"





> Pas de jeux trop longs aussi s'il vous plait ! Et que des jeux solo


C'est dans mon profil  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

À la décharge de Supergounou, sa liste était certes pléthorique mais pas "bordélique", dans le sens où le mode d'emploi était limpide. L'abondance des jeux permet aussi de filtrer en s'arrêtant simplement sur ce qu'on connaît, ce à quoi on a déjà joué, et je trouve ça plutôt plus confortable que l'inverse (devoir dénicher et conseiller un jeu que l'on ne connaît pas soi-même parce que rien dans la liste ne résonne à première vue).

----------


## Supergounou

Ne me casse pas mon argumentaire toi  :tired: 
Prochaine fois je rendrai le tout bien plus bordélique puisque c'est comme ça !

----------


## Cannes

Pour le petit shotmaster :
*Stanley Parable* : Très très bon jeu avec de nombreux choix possibles. Je sais pas trop comment quantifier le fait de finir le jeu, parce que certains des 22 fins sont assez durs à réaliser. On se dit 15 fins ?
*Dear Esther* 2h : Jamais joué mais j'en entends que du bien..
*Grow Home* 2h : C'est tout mimi et tout choupi !!! Je connais un peu, je me souviens juste que les contrôles sont farfelus..
*Never Alone* 3h : Fait cette année aussi pour le backlog, c'est plutôt sympa avec de beaux décors et une bonne ambiance.
*Puzzle Bots* (3h) : Connais pas mais c'était le seul truc avec des robots de ta liste..

----------


## Azareth

Et voila pour toi frankyMikey :

- *Mini Metro* : Une sorte de puzzle-Game gestion très minimaliste mais aussi très prenant ou il faut construire et gérer son réseau de transport métropolitain.

- *SupraLand* : Jamais fait mais j'en ai entendu beaucoup de bien, un jeu d'aventure exploration de type metroid-like pour le style de progression.

- *Guacamelee 2* : Un petit luchador qui se balade dans des décors dessiner à la main pour décrocher la victoire ! (Je ne sais pas si tu as fais le 1 et si il est important de le faire ou pas)

- *Moonlighter* : Un RPG/Rogue-lite pixelisé dans lequel on incarne un marchand souhaitant devenir héros !

- *Surviving Mars* : Un jeu de gestion de colonie de la planète Rouge ou l'on suit tout ces petits drones réaliser les travaux pour nous ! Reposant et un énorme coup de cœur pour moi. (Pour la partie comment définir le jeu comme terminé, je te laisse décider, sinon il y a un affichage d'objectif sponsor lorsque l'on fait une partie normale, tu peux estimer avoir terminer une partie quand 90% de ces objectifs sont réalisés, à ton bon vouloir)


Je te souhaite un bon amusement, ta liste est vraiment sympa il y a de quoi faire !

J'ai hésité à te mettre un point'n'click car ce genre de jeu ne plait pas à tout le monde.

----------


## Orkestra

Ma liste pour *Eskimon*  :Fourbe:  

1 - *Monster Prom* (1h) : Hommage au deuxième hôte de l'event sur CPC, La-Chouette qui a bien fait l'apologie de ce jeu sur le forum (et qui me l'a notamment offert). Une run se termine en moins d'une heure et ça ira très bien pour l'event mais je te conseille tout de même d'en faire plusieurs histoire de te donner une idée de la variété des situations et des personnages du jeu  ::): 

2 - *Oxenfree* (4h30) : Alors tu précises dans ta liste que tu ne veux pas de jeux d'horreur... C'est pas vraiment comme ça que je qualifierai _Oxenfree_ mais il y a tout de même quelques passages qui peuvent peut-être être un peu dérangeants. Rien de trop méchant toutefois et le jeu est vraiment très chouette par ailleurs. Du coup à toi de voir si tu veux bien tenter le coup ou si tu préfères que je choisisse autre chose !

3 - *Yoku's Island Express* (6h) : J'en disais ça en le terminant :



> Quel bon jeu !
> 
> Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de Yoku's Island Express avant de tomber dessus dans la liste de recommandations "New and Trending" de steam et je l'ai acheté sur un coup de tête parce que la musique et la patte graphique du trailer me faisait penser à Donkey Kong Country Returns; il s'avère que YIE est un poil plus sombre que ce à quoi je m'attendait mais il n'en reste pas moins que le jeu m'a fait forte impression !
> 
> On joue un genre de bousier (toujours en train de pousser une petite crotte), le nouveau facteur de l'île de Mokumana ; rapidement, on se rendra compte que cette île n'est pas le paradis auquel on s'attendait et qu'il va falloir s'activer pour changer un peu tout ça.
> 
> Ce qui rend le jeu intéressant, c'est cette étrange combinaison d'un metroidvania avec un jeu de flipper dans lequel on se sert de "bumpers" pour envoyer la crotte à laquelle on est toujours accroché (et donc nous avec elle) sur des plateformes autrement inaccessibles. Le jeu n'est pas vraiment compliqué et je suppose que les fans hardcore de flippers n'y trouveront pas leur compte mais pour celles et ceux qui voudraient explorer un monde vraiment chouette de façon "casual", la variation de gameplay est très plaisante.
> 
> Pas grand chose de plus à dire sinon que je ne m'attendais à rien de particulier mais que j'ai été emporté par le jeu, une très très bonne surprise qui a un doux parfum des jeux Nintendo de mon enfance !


4 - *The Witness* (17h) : Allez, je ne t'ai choisi que des jeux assez courts jusque là donc le dernier est un peu plus long. De quoi te laisser le temps de te promener dans des environnements tous jolis pendant que ton cerveau sera en train de fondre. Un puzzle-game extrêmement intéligent (et qui serait même parfait s'il n'intégrait pas quelques énigmes musicales...  :Boom:  )

BONUS - Et pour le thème de l'event, *Killer is Dead* (7h) : moi je n'avais pas accroché mais peut-être que ça te plaira (ou que ça te permettra au moins de le virer de ton backlog, de toute façon c'est du bonus  ::P: ). En tous cas je ne sais pas s'il y a des ninjas mais il y a des katanas, et je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y a des robots mais il y a des cyborgs. La somme de deux approximations est toujours juste donc je suis dans le thème !  ::lol:: 

Bon jeu !  :;): 


_________



ACDCtabs a aussi choisi ses jeux pour moi à priori :
- The Banner Saga 2
- SOMA
- Catherine Classic
- Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair
- Supraland 

Alors c'est un peu flippant parce que je dois avoir une dizaine de jeux installés sur mon PC et que parmi eux se trouvent _SOMA_, _Catherine_, _Danganronpa 2_ et _Supraland_... Tu as hacké mon PC hein c'est ça avoue !  :Cell: 
Joli liste en tous cas qui me fait bien envie (_Catherine_ m'a été offert donc je comptais m'y plonger rapidement de toute façon). Il va certainement falloir que je fasse un choix entre _The Banner Saga 2_ et _Danganronpa 2_ parce que ça va faire trop de jeux narratifs pour moi je crois sinon, et je pense que je choisirai le premier parce qu'il y a plus de chance que je lance _Danganronpa_ de moi même...

Merci beaucoup pour cette liste en tous cas  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> Je viens de jeter un oeil à la "liste" de maxtidus10, 905 jeux sur BLAEO, pas triés, sans compter ceux sur GoG ou EGS sur un Google Doc 
> 
> Ok, je ferais la sélection plus tard, j'ai pas 2h devant moi


Oui la liste à prendre c'est celle du Google doc, je vais supprimer le BLAEO du profil. Sinon tu as des conditions plus légères pour la sélection des jeux dans mon profil, pour ne pas trop te prendre la tête. Mais la liste EST à jour, tous les jeux de cette liste je n'y ai jamais joué, je suis curieux et j'aime tous les types de jeu donc... C'est aussi à ça que sert l'event.
Et pus tu n'es pas obligé de passer sur toute la liste, tu peux prendre la liste à un endroit, et la regarder jusqu'à voir les 5 jeux que tu veux mettre sur la liste et quand tu les as tu t'arrêtes. Simply.

Sinon voici ma Liste pour *Parpaingue* :

*Ink* (2h à 7h) : Un jeu de plateforme que l'on m'avait proposé pour un précédent event, et je l'avais beaucoup apprécié. Ce n'est pas facile de trouver de bons petits jeux que l'on connait qui se finissent en moins de 5h^^

*Maximo* (8h30) : Il faut assumer de mettre dans ta liste des jeux PS2 qui réveillent une certaine nostalgie de mon enfance  ::P:  Maximo est un jeu d'action aventure sur lequel j'ai d'excellents souvenirs. Entre un medievil et un gouls and ghost (oui lui aussi finit en caleçon quand il est touché), je l'avais fini en une journée je me rappelle encore XD
*
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze* (11h à 30h) : Un jeu que j'ai fait cette année sur une WiiU que l'on m'a prêté… Et quelle leçon de jeu de plate-forme ! Juste le terminer se fait assez simplement, mais le faire à 100% m'a pris une trentaine d'heures, à récolter toutes les pièces de puzzle sur chaque niveau, (y compris les fameux niveaux K^^).

*Legend of grimrock* (15h à 30h) : Un dungeon crawler, qui m'avait rappelé ma seule autre expérience du genre (Dungeon Master). Et qui avait réussi à m'immerger dans son ambiance et ses mécaniques sans aucun problème. J'en garde un super souvenir (j'avoue qu'avant de quitter une zone, je faisais mon faible et j'allais voir sur des soluces si je n'étais pas passé à côté d'un trésor  ::P: ).

*F.E.A.R* (8h à 12h) : Un FPS certes plus tout jeune, mais qui était un monstre qui ne tournait sur aucun PC à l'époque de sa sortie^^, C'est le jeu thématique, car dedans il y a des robots (des mécas) et des ninjas assassins qui devraient t'apporter ton lot de stress. En plus ça fait un peu peur (vive Halloween). Il reste le meilleur des 3 opus de la saga.

----------


## ShotMaster

Merci Cannes pour les choix ! Je vais enfin avoir le coup de pouce nécessaire pour lancer The Stanley Parable !

Pour Kulfy, Steam est bloqué à mon boulot donc je te fais ta liste ce soir !

----------


## doggy d

POUR *MADGICSYSTEM* :

Par ordre de durée de vie (sauf le dernier qui est le jeu thème de l'event):

*Metal Gear Solid V : Ground Zeroes* : déjà dans le thème ninja/robot, une belle mise en bouche de MGS V qui se déguste en à peine une heure.

*Botanicula* : un petit point'n click tellement frais et relaxant (graphisme, musique, simplicité de gameplay, absence totale de gun  ::): , la pur touche Amanita (Machinarium et compagnie) = remède au pire mois de l'année

*Undertale* : aspect rétro qui fait chaud au coeur, musiques réussies, humour, scénario intelligent, presse unanime et rapide à finir = autre remède au pire mois de l'année

*The Forest* : eh oui... On est quand même en pleine période Halloween ! Un excellent jeu (dixit notre CPC d'amour) que je rêve d'acquérir mais ... backlog déjà trop long alors je résiste encore...

LE JEU THEME "NINJA VS ROBOT" : *Stealth Bastard Deluxe* : Le thème a été choisi expressément pour lui ! En ta qualité de petit ninja silencieux, tu devras faire face à des tonnes de pièges et méchants robots, en accumulant progressivement de nouvelles capacités. Le jeu est maniable, intelligent et la musique déchire (comme celle de sa suite d'ailleurs) ! Une excellente surprise pour moi à l'époque (fait sur PS Vita).

Bon jeu !

Ps : t'as vu ?! On est binôme à 100 % sur cet Event   ::lol::

----------


## Kulfy

> Pour Kulfy, Steam est bloqué à mon boulot donc je te fais ta liste ce soir !


Pas de souci, mais pour info, ma liste à jour est sur BLAEO, j'ai fait (un petit peu) de tri par rapport à la liste globale  :;):

----------


## madgic

> POUR *MADGICSYSTEM* :
> 
> Par ordre de durée de vie (sauf le dernier qui est le jeu thème de l'event):
> 
> *Metal Gear Solid V : Ground Zeroes* : déjà dans le thème ninja/robot, une belle mise en bouche de MGS V qui se déguste en à peine une heure.
> 
> *Botanicula* : un petit point'n click tellement frais et relaxant (graphisme, musique, simplicité de gameplay, absence totale de gun , la pur touche Amanita (Machinarium et compagnie) = remède au pire mois de l'année
> 
> *Undertale* : aspect rétro qui fait chaud au coeur, musiques réussies, humour, scénario intelligent, presse unanime et rapide à finir = autre remède au pire mois de l'année
> ...


Merci  :;): 

Je ferais ta liste ce soir ou peut-être ce midi  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et voila pour toi frankyMikey :
> 
> - *Mini Metro* : Une sorte de puzzle-Game gestion très minimaliste mais aussi très prenant ou il faut construire et gérer son réseau de transport métropolitain.
> 
> - *SupraLand* : Jamais fait mais j'en ai entendu beaucoup de bien, un jeu d'aventure exploration de type metroid-like pour le style de progression.
> 
> - *Guacamelee 2* : Un petit luchador qui se balade dans des décors dessiner à la main pour décrocher la victoire ! (Je ne sais pas si tu as fais le 1 et si il est important de le faire ou pas)
> 
> - *Moonlighter* : Un RPG/Rogue-lite pixelisé dans lequel on incarne un marchand souhaitant devenir héros !
> ...


Merci ! Tout ça me donne envie donc c'est plutôt bon signe.  :;):

----------


## madgic

> Merci 
> 
> Je ferais ta liste ce soir ou peut-être ce midi


Merci, j'espère trouver le temps de jouer à tout ça  :;): 

Sinon ta liste :

- LEGO® The Lord of the Rings™BioShock 2
- Dark Messiah of Might & Magic
- Her Story
- LEGO® The Lord of the Rings™
- Et pour le thème : Nex Machina

Pas évident de choisir quand on ne connais quasiment aucun jeu de ta liste.

----------


## Supergounou

Alors, pour *Azareth* :

*Super Meat Boy*, le jeu du cœur, le défi sera juste de voir les crédits*Invisible, Inc.*, parce que c'est un rogue-li*e très original et qu'il peut se finir vite en fonction du mode de difficulté choisi*Half-Life: Ep.2*, en espérant que tu aies fait les précédents*Shadowgate*, point'n click, il en fallait un dans la sélection. Je n'y ai pas joué mais il a très bonne réputationEt pour le thème robot, *Duskers*, pas joué non plus à celui-là mais je suis super fan du concept

----------


## doggy d

> Merci, j'espère trouver le temps de jouer à tout ça 
> 
> Sinon ta liste :
> 
> - LEGO® The Lord of the Rings™BioShock 2
> - Dark Messiah of Might & Magic
> - Her Story
> - LEGO® The Lord of the Rings™
> - Et pour le thème : Nex Machina
> ...


Liste très plaisante (et j avoue que j'espérais secrètement Dark Messiah, Her story et Nex machina  :;):  )

Par contre j'ai fini Bioshock 2 lors d'un event précédent dans sa version remastered en fait, donc un 5ème jeu à pourvoir

----------


## Azareth

> Alors, pour *Azareth* :
> 
> *Super Meat Boy*, le jeu du cœur, le défi sera juste de voir les crédits*Invisible, Inc.*, parce que c'est un rogue-li*e très original et qu'il peut se finir vite en fonction du mode de difficulté choisi*Half-Life: Ep.2*, en espérant que tu aies fait les précédents*Shadowgate*, point'n click, il en fallait un dans la sélection. Je n'y ai pas joué mais il a très bonne réputationEt pour le thème robot, *Duskers*, pas joué non plus à celui-là mais je suis super fan du concept


Merci pour la sélection, elle me va très bien ! Hâte de m'y attaquer !

----------


## ShotMaster

> Pas de souci, mais pour info, ma liste à jour est sur BLAEO, j'ai fait (un petit peu) de tri par rapport à la liste globale


Yep, j'ai vu mais le plugin How Long to Beat demande d'avoir accès à la page steam et vu le nombre de jeu, je préfère utiliser ce plugin  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> Liste très plaisante (et j avoue que j'espérais secrètement Dark Messiah, Her story et Nex machina  )
> 
> Par contre j'ai fini Bioshock 2 lors d'un event précédent dans sa version remastered en fait, donc un 5ème jeu à pourvoir


Je vais donc demandé à un admin  ::ninja::  de le remplacer par Hitman: Absolution  :;):

----------


## Galgu

Ma liste pour *darkvador* :

Une liste diversifiée mais je pense de qualité parmi les jeux auxquels tu n'a pas encore joué ! j'ai fini tous ces jeux personnellement et peux m'en porter garant (même si les goûts et les couleurs...)

*Minit* - 1.5H - puzzle game original qui vaut l'expérience

*Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Editio*n - 7H - Metroidvania. Tres efficace, bien maîtrise, ambiance très cool.

*Grim Fandango Remastered* - 10H - Point'n'click culte. De l'humour, des enigmes, une ambiance unique.

*DmC Devil May Cry* - 9H - action 3rd person - un tres bon DMC parfait pour se remettre dans la série.

Jeu du theme : *Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut*. Un excellent jeu qui nous immerge dans un futur dystopique avec plein de robots et d'augmentations robotiques d'humains.

Bon jeu !

----------


## acdctabs

> Tu as hacké mon PC hein c'est ça avoue !


Oui.

----------


## Azareth

Une petite carte mentale des circuits de distribution de l'event (l'après-midi au boulot était longue...) :

Le sens de la flèche indique "celui qui donne les jeux à" (sens horaire quoi)

----------


## Ruvon

:^_^:  pas mal !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Cool  ::happy2::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Plus qu'à mettre en vert ceux qui ont déjà choisi les jeux pour leur binôme, et en rouge ceux qui se font désirer...  :Fourbe:

----------


## Cannes

Regarde maman, je passe sur les graphiques o/

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voici ma liste pour *Cannes* (pas des tonnes de jeux dans son backlog et peu qui semblaient convenir car multi-joueurs) :
- *Oxenfree*, très bon jeu
- *A Bird Story*
- *60 Seconds!*
- *Bear With Me*, un retour sur celui-ci m'intéresse fortement
- *Shadow Warrior*, qui est bien dans les thèmes du ninja

J'espère que ça te convient !

----------


## Cannes

Yes ça me convient, par contre j'ai déjà pas mal joué à 60 Seconds! pour le coup, ça doit être la seconde version que tu as vu passé :/

----------


## Ruvon

Pour maxtidus10 :

*Orwell*
*Oxenfree*
Pour le thème : *SOMA*
Pour le double thème : *Mini Ninjas*
*DeadCore*

J'ai essayé de varier les ambiances  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> Pour maxtidus10 :
> 
> *Orwell*
> *Oxenfree*
> Pour le thème : *SOMA*
> Pour le double thème : *Mini Ninjas*
> *DeadCore*
> 
> J'ai essayé de varier les ambiances


Super merci beaucoup  ::):  Comme d'habitude je n'en ferai qu'un (temps dispo oblige) mais je le ferai à fond  ::): 
Pour le coup le choix va être dur, sur les 5 il y en a 4 qui me tentent bien  ::P:

----------


## ShotMaster

Pour Kulfy :

*Slay the Spire* qui est un rogue like, mais que je ne pouvais pas laisser passer car c'est sans doute un de mes jeux préférés des dernières années ! On peut facilement considérer qu'on a fini le jeu quand on a battu le boss du 3ème étage avec n'importe quel perso (je conseille le premier). Soit entre 1h si beaucoup de bol et HLTB me dit 10h.

*Metal Gear Rising : Revengeance* Du platinum est pleine possession de ses moyens. C'est super péchu, c'est bien débile et les combats sont parmi ce qu'il se fait de mieux dans le genre. Et c'est l'histoire d'un cyber-*ninja* qui se bat contre des *robots*, on fera difficilement plus dans le thème. 7h

*Yohu's Island Express*. Parce que c'est super frais, original. Et qu'on peut faire PWEEEEET. 6h

*Ittle Dew* Je veux le faire depuis un moment, il parait que c'est tout à fait sympathique comme petit jeu. 3h

*Emily is away too* Parce que c'est un putain d'ovni mais si comme moi tu es nostalgique de l'époque de msn, c'est génial. 2h

----------


## parpaingue

> Il faut assumer de mettre dans ta liste des jeux PS2 qui réveillent une certaine nostalgie de mon enfance


Je me sers de ma liste aussi en dehors des events donc ouaip y a toutes les vieilleries chopées à vil prix qui traînent sur mes étagères dedans  :^_^: 

La sélection pour *NFafa* :

*Titan Souls* : parce qu'il est bien et se prête mieux à un event que Dark Souls 2 qui est aussi dans ta liste  ::): 
*GNOG* : petit jeu chelou parfait pour un event backlog
*Super Meat Boy* : un classique à faire. Le light world basique du moins, après c'est toi qui vois.
*Bastion* : je l'ai fait lors d'un event précédent et j'avais fort apprécié.
*Brigador* : LES ROBOTS AVEC DES GROS FLINGUES

----------


## jopopoe

Mon choix pour *Gulgu* :

Des tas de jeux cultissimes non joués dans la liste, alors j’ai essayé de varier les plaisir entre vieux machins et jeux plus récents, et de taper dans différents genres. Et je suis parti du principe que si un jeu ne se trouvais pas dans ta liste « won’t play », tu ne voyais pas d’inconvénient à y jouer !

*Alan Wake* : Un jeu à l’ambiance exceptionnelle, fortement inspiré par l’œuvre de Stephen King (dont je suis totalement fan). Un vrai coup de cœur du coup, j’espère qu’il te plaira ! *(11h00)*

*Batman Arkham Asylum* : Un super jeu d’action mettant en scène le fameux super-héros, mais ne nécessitant pas d’être un fan de comics pour apprécier. *(11h00)*

*Spec Ops The Line* : Rien à dire sur ce jeu, puisque je considère que moins tu en sais et plus tu peux l’apprécier. *(6h00)*

*Grand Theft Auto Vice City* : Le meilleur GTA ? Ambiance de folie pour le jeu par lequel j’ai découvert la série, bourré ras-la-tronche de missions plus cultes les unes que les autres. *(22h00)*

*Stealth Bastard Deluxe* : Comme l’a dit *doggy d* avant moi, ce jeu colle tellement au thème qu’il serait criminel de ne pas le proposer. De l’infiltration 2D avec une pincée de Super Meat Boy pour un jeu qui nécessite un peu de dextérité et un peu de cerveau. *(6h00)*

Bon j'espère ne pas avoir mis trop à côté de ce que tu souhaitais, bon jeu à toi  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Yes ça me convient, par contre j'ai déjà pas mal joué à 60 Seconds! pour le coup, ça doit être la seconde version que tu as vu passé :/


Oui, une version Remastered je pense. Un *admin* peut changer par Resident Evil 6 ? Vu comme les scénarios partent dans tous les sens, les zombies sont sans doute en compétition avec des robots ninjas d'une société concurrente d'Umbrella, non ?  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Super merci beaucoup  Comme d'habitude je n'en ferai qu'un (temps dispo oblige) mais je le ferai à fond 
> Pour le coup le choix va être dur, sur les 5 il y en a 4 qui me tentent bien


Oxenfree et SOMA sont jouables en une dizaine d'heure pour les deux (et ils sont très bien). Faut essayer de se dépasser !  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sur ce, je vais continuer mes parties d'Algo Bot, Dirt 3 et Wasteland 2... puisque je n'ai pas encore ma sélection  ::(:

----------


## La Chouette

> Oxenfree et SOMA sont jouables en une dizaine d'heure pour les deux (et ils sont très bien). Faut essayer de se dépasser !


Plutôt 5 heures pour Oxenfree, même. Quant à Orwell, c'est même moins que ça, il me semble.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je voulais dire une dizaine d'heures au total pour les deux. Oxenfree n'est pas très long tandis que SOMA se rapproche un peu plus des dix heures.

----------


## Kaede

> puisque je n'ai pas encore ma sélection


Warning ! A huge selection is approaching fast !

Condemned : un peu d'horreur, après tout c'est Halloween aujourd'hui. Pas joué mais j'ai eu de très bons retours
Broforce : pour bourriner un peu. Simple et efficace.
The Sexy Brutale : gros coup de coeur perso à l'époque.
Shadow Warrior (ninja power !) : mention spéciale pour le personnage principal et l'humour débile
GRIS : un peu de poésie, à faire après Broforce et Shadow Warrior ?  ::): 


Petit accent mis sur les genres FPS et platformer 2D, avec 2 de chaque. Si ça te déplaît, je suis ouvert aux remarques, on pourra remplacer un jeu par un autre  :;): 

Sinon, enjoy !

----------


## sebarnolds

> Warning ! A huge selection is approaching fast !
> 
> Condemned : un peu d'horreur, après tout c'est Halloween aujourd'hui. Pas joué mais j'ai eu de très bons retours
> Broforce : pour bourriner un peu. Simple et efficace.
> The Sexy Brutale : gros coup de coeur perso à l'époque.
> Shadow Warrior (ninja power !) : mention spéciale pour le personnage principal et l'humour débile
> GRIS : un peu de poésie, à faire après Broforce et Shadow Warrior ? 
> 
> 
> ...


Super, merci pour la sélection.

Je n'ai aucune idée du temps que j'aurai ce mois-ci, mais je vais les faire dans l'ordre suivant :
- The Sexy Brutale
- Broforce
- GRIS
- Condemned
- Shadow Warrior

----------


## Supergounou

Seb, j'espère que tu sauras apprécier Sexy Brutal, c'est pas évident de rentrer dedans mais perso j'ai adoré  ::):

----------


## Hilikkus

Pour Altay:
*Undertale* (7h) Un jeu assez particulier à essayer au moins une fois pour son approche et ses musiques*Oxenfree* (5h) Très bon jeu narratif, idéal en cette période de fête des morts*LIMBO* (4h) Plateforme énigme épuré et de grande qualité*Wasteland 2* (beaucoup d'heures) Un de mes jeux favoris de ces dernières années, et accessoirement celui sur lequel j'ai passé le plus de temps selon Steam*Dragon Ball FighterZ* parce que il  y a des ninja et des robots dans le roaster  ::ninja:: 

Baston, RPG, plateforme, narratif... il y en a pour tous les gouts !

----------


## Eskimon

Cher binôme "jopopoe".

Étant actuellement dans la campagne de la belle famille avec femme et enfants je n'ai que mon téléphone pour faire les choix des jeux. Au mieux j'y arrive dans le weekend. Au pire lundi dernier délai mais si tu veux ta liste avant pour pas perdre un weekend alors faudra songer à ce que quelqu'un me remplace pour le choix des jeux. J'ai déjà regardé ta liste, mais faut que je me concentre pour choisir des trucs adapté (j'ai vu un minit et un Thomas was alone (si tu es pas allergique à l'anglais) qui rempliront déjà deux slots de jeux très courts)

Bref, je vais faire mon possible

----------


## jopopoe

Ben absolument tous les jeux de ma liste sont acceptables, et l'anglais me fait pas peur.

Moi je te laisserais bien le week-end pour faire la liste, j'ai un autre jeu quasi-fini à clôturer avant de me lancer dans l'_event_ de toutes manières. A voir ce que les organisateurs en pensent.

A la limite confirme-moi Minit et Thomas et j'aurai déjà de quoi m'occuper ce week-end  :;):

----------


## Kaede

De mon côté, pas de nouvelles de Flugel, et je serais plutôt pessimiste : "Dernière activité 02/07/2019 23h04"  ::'(: 
Enfin on verra bien ce soir ...

----------


## Flad

> De mon côté, pas de nouvelles de Flugel, et je serais plutôt pessimiste : "Dernière activité 02/07/2019 23h04"


Si besoin je peux te choisir tes jeux aujourd'hui (si les admins me donne la main).
Je ne participe pas à l'event pour cette fois mais ça me dérange pas de choisir des jeux.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour ceux qui n'auront ni leurs jeux, ni de nouvelles de leur binôme à minuit ce soir, on pourra commencer à désigner des remplaçants. Jopopoe, pour moi il n'y a pas de problème si tu es d'accord pour attendre le choix d'Eskimon.  :;):

----------


## Eskimon

Jopopoe ouai vas y pour minit et Thomas was alone. Minit ca se fait en un run qui doit tenir en moins de 2h mais c'est original comme approche. Thomas was alone he l'avais fait en version mobile, j'avais aimé la narration (parce que de ce que je m'en souviens le gameplay a rien de très dur).
Je te cherche les 3 suivants dès que j'ai le temps  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

Ils sont chiant les gens à pas désigner les jeux tout de suite. Genre les mecs ils ont une vraie vie.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Oui, une version Remastered je pense. Un *admin* peut changer par Resident Evil 6 ?


Bizarrement tes jeux pour Cannes n'ont pas été rentrés. Je ne sais pas si tu avais bien validé ta sélection ?  ::blink::  

En tout cas tout est vide, donc normalement tu devrais y avoir accès.

----------


## Orkestra

Je les ai validés dans le doute, en enregistrant RE6 du coup ! (c'est quoi cet admin flemmard qui va vérifier et ne corrige pas les erreurs manifestes ?  :Cell:   ::P:  )

----------


## Ruvon

Allez j'attaque ma liste par The Silent Age. Il fait un temps pourri, j'ai 7 kilos de félinitude poilue qui ronronnent et qui réclament des câlinous sur les genoux donc il me faut un jeu qui se joue à une main (enlevez tout de suite cette pensée graveleuse de votre esprit merci  ::ninja::  ).

Profitez bien du jour de congé pour ceux qui bossent pas  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> j'ai 7 kilos de félinitude poilue qui ronronnent


 :Mellow2: 

J'espère que The Silent Age va te plaire !  ::):

----------


## NFafa

> Ils sont chiant les gens à pas désigner les jeux tout de suite. Genre les mecs ils ont une vraie vie.


C'est clair, il y en a même qui sont en vacances surprises ! Heureusement que même dans les gites du fin fond du maine et loire il y a internet ; je vais donc pouvoir m'occuper de la liste de Biscuitkzh ce soir.





> La sélection pour *NFafa* :
> 
> *Titan Souls* : parce qu'il est bien et se prête mieux à un event que Dark Souls 2 qui est aussi dans ta liste 
> *GNOG* : petit jeu chelou parfait pour un event backlog
> *Super Meat Boy* : un classique à faire. Le light world basique du moins, après c'est toi qui vois.
> *Bastion* : je l'ai fait lors d'un event précédent et j'avais fort apprécié.
> *Brigador* : LES ROBOTS AVEC DES GROS FLINGUES


Mmh tout ça m'a l'air en règle ! Pour Super Meat Boy, j'avais fait quelques niveaux et j'avais eu des problèmes de pad avec, mais il me semble que c'était résolu. A confirmer donc.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Hé ho c'est très bien le Maine-et-Loire !  :Angry:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> C'est clair, il y en a même qui sont en vacances surprises ! Heureusement que même dans les gites du fin fond du maine et loire il y a internet ; je vais donc pouvoir m'occuper de la liste de Biscuitkzh ce soir.


Super  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Je suis le premier, j'ai gagné ?  ::): 

Fini 10 Second Ninja, merci frankymikey pour la découverte c'était très cool !




> *10 Second Ninja* (2014), dans le cadre de l'event du backlog CPC.
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Plateforme/puzzle/speedrun
> 
> Il va falloir aller vite, très vite, pour détruire tous les petits robots dans chacun des puzzles ! Nos armes à disposition: un double saut, un katana corps à corps, et 3 étoiles ninja pour tuer à distance, basta. Le level design est assez bien foutu, il faut savoir préparer son parcours et comment utiliser son arsenal avant d'essayer de gagner les 3 récompenses de chaque niveau. On se retrouve alors avec un die&retry (le revive est instantané, ouf), mais où il faut réfléchir un peu avant de lancer le timer, et alors c'est super addictif.
> 
> Peu de niveaux (une cinquantaine je pense), je dirais que ça se torche en 1h30 max si on veut juste aller tout droit. Pour ma part ça m'a prit 3h30 pour obtenir les rangs max sur tous les niveaux. Un petit manque d'ambition donc, mais j'ai cru voir qu'il existe une suite, peut-être plus ambitieuse.
> ...

----------


## Kulfy

> Pour Kulfy :
> 
> *Slay the Spire* qui est un rogue like, mais que je ne pouvais pas laisser passer car c'est sans doute un de mes jeux préférés des dernières années ! On peut facilement considérer qu'on a fini le jeu quand on a battu le boss du 3ème étage avec n'importe quel perso (je conseille le premier). Soit entre 1h si beaucoup de bol et HLTB me dit 10h.
> 
> *Metal Gear Rising : Revengeance* Du platinum est pleine possession de ses moyens. C'est super péchu, c'est bien débile et les combats sont parmi ce qu'il se fait de mieux dans le genre. Et c'est l'histoire d'un cyber-*ninja* qui se bat contre des *robots*, on fera difficilement plus dans le thème. 7h
> 
> *Yohu's Island Express*. Parce que c'est super frais, original. Et qu'on peut faire PWEEEEET. 6h
> 
> *Ittle Dew* Je veux le faire depuis un moment, il parait que c'est tout à fait sympathique comme petit jeu. 3h
> ...



Merci pour la liste ! J'ai Hollow Knight sur le feu, alors je vais essayer de le terminer avant de m'atteler à la tâche ; j'espère qu'il me restera quelques jours d'ici là fin du mois pour pour m'y mettre  :^_^: 
Pour Emily, tu as joué au premier également ? J'ai vu qu'il était dispo gratos, il doit pas être bien long.
Bon, et je garderai Slay the Spire pour la fin, sinon je sens que je vais passer le mois entier dessus !

----------


## NFafa

> Hé ho c'est très bien le Maine-et-Loire !


Tout à fait ! C'est pour ça qu'on vient visiter  :;): 

Pour Biscuitkzh :
*What remains of Edith Finch (2h) :* Un Walking simulator - donc un gameplay pas folichon - mais dont l'ambiance m'a touchée.
*Monkey Island 2 : LeChuck's Revenge (7h):* Un jeu culte dont j'ai un très bon souvenir
*Return of the Obra Dinn (8h):* Un jeu d'enquête auquel je n'ai pas eu le plaisir de jouer, mais qui fait très envie
*Metro 2033 Redux (9h) :* Un FPS avec pas trop de S mais une superbe ambiance.
*Shadow Warrior (12h) :* Un FPS avec beaucoup plus de S, et un protagoniste Ninja pour le *Thème* - mais je ne sais pas si il contient également des robots  ::huh::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Bizarrement tes jeux pour Cannes n'ont pas été rentrés. Je ne sais pas si tu avais bien validé ta sélection ?  
> 
> En tout cas tout est vide, donc normalement tu devrais y avoir accès.


Je suppose qu'en les mettant sur le site et ici, j'ai oublié d'appuyer sur un bouton...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je les ai validés dans le doute, en enregistrant RE6 du coup ! (c'est quoi cet admin flemmard qui va vérifier et ne corrige pas les erreurs manifestes ?   )


Merci !

----------


## Eskimon

Jopopoe j'ai eu le temps de composer ta liste !

Minit : Un puzzle game au concept intéressant. c'est court, c'est atypique, ça change.
Thomas was alone : Je me souviens avoir aimé la narration de ce platformer en 2D
A story about my uncle : in platformer 3D, pas très long et qui en aura fait ragequit qqun sur la dernière phase du jeu.
The Saboteur : le 11 novembre c'est un peu le 8 mai de l'automne. Ce TPS gta-like te plongera dans la peau d'un résistant dans Paris occupé.
Shadow Warrior : y a un sabre et ça ressemble à un ninja. Le seul que j'ai pas fait de la liste. Un FPS où apparemment tu te défouler sur des bestioles pas joyeuses...

J'ai essayé de varier un peu, amuses-toi bien !


Sinon Orkestra merci pour la liste. J'avais envie de faire The Witness notamment, donc le coup de pouce est parfait :D (et globalement c'est une sélection que je j'avais envie de faire mais toujours repoussé... Donc nickel cet event !)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Tout à fait ! C'est pour ça qu'on vient visiter 
> 
> Pour Biscuitkzh :
> *What remains of Edith Finch (2h) :* Un Walking simulator - donc un gameplay pas folichon - mais dont l'ambiance m'a touchée.
> *Monkey Island 2 : LeChuck's Revenge (7h):* Un jeu culte dont j'ai un très bon souvenir
> *Return of the Obra Dinn (8h):* Un jeu d'enquête auquel je n'ai pas eu le plaisir de jouer, mais qui fait très envie
> *Metro 2033 Redux (9h) :* Un FPS avec pas trop de S mais une superbe ambiance.
> *Shadow Warrior (12h) :* Un FPS avec beaucoup plus de S, et un protagoniste Ninja pour le *Thème* - mais je ne sais pas si il contient également des robots


Super liste, merci !  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

C'est qui qui file les jeux aux gens qui sont punis ? et quand ?

----------


## Azareth

Premier jeu terminé pour ma part : 




> *Half-Life 2 : Episode 2* dans le cadre de l'event du backlog
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/11/01/72a...ed487f6.md.png
> 
> Du half-life, y'a pas a dire. Un peu plus de 3 heures pour boucler l'épisode qui est sympathique. 
> 
> L'histoire n'est pas folle mais comme d'habitude, le level-design est bon, l'ambiance est bonne et les "énigmes" sont correctes.
> 
> Il y a deux gros environnements qui sont plutôt bien réalisés, et pour un jeu de 2007 il a très bien vieilli et est toujours agréable à l'oeil.
> ...



Je vais maintenant me lancer sur invisible Inc. et Shadowgate.

----------


## Kulfy

> C'est qui qui file les jeux aux gens qui sont punis ? et quand ?


J'ai envoyé un MP aux retardataires, si on n'a pas de nouvelles d'ici demain midi, on s'occupera du tirage à leur place.
Je peux m'occuper d'un, Flad avait l'air motivé pour un deuxième, et pour le troisième larron, on trouvera bien quelqu'un si personne ne s'est manifesté d'ici demain.

Hilikkus > Les jeux que tu as mis sur le forum n'étaient pas renseignés sur le site, je m'en suis occupé.

----------


## Ruvon

Hop, *The Silent Age* terminé !



Un point&click très classique, avec peu d'objets et de scènes mais un scénario sympa à suivre avec pas mal de twists.

Pas très long (j'ai un peu plus de 2h de jeu), il souffre d'un rythme très linéaire : tu chopes un objet => il te sert une fois dans les cinq minutes après l'avoir trouvé. Mais à part le coup du crocodile, c'est pas trop tiré par les cheveux et on progresse assez vite.

L'ambiance sonore est assez pauvre, les graphismes taillés à la serpe, l'interface calibrée pour smartphone / tablette, mais rien de désagréable, au contraire.

Un bon petit jeu que je recommande en fortes soldes ou en bundle (16 fois déjà !) parce que 9€ plein tarif ça pique un peu.

----------


## Hilikkus

Pour info il a été soldé de nombreuses fois à 1 ou 2 euros, je ne l'ai pas acheté plus. À ce prix là il fait très bien l'affaire

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Et voilà premier jeu terminé de mon côté aussi. Fini *What Remins of Edith Finch*.
Vraiment très court mais je l'ai trouvé super pour sa petite histoire curieuse et plutôt choquante. Il m'a fait beaucoup penser à _The Haunting of Hill House_, et c'est très bon signe !
C'est intéressant mais aussi vraiment triste. Il m'a laissée avec une sensation bizarre, un mélange de sérénité d'âme et mélancolie.
Faut pas trop en parler ou on risque d'en gâcher l'esprit et l'atmosphère. 
Si vous souhaitez passer quelques heures en compagnie d'une histoire intrigante et sans prétention, je le recommande.



Ah et s'il faut, je suis disponible pour choisir les jeux de quelqu'un  :;):

----------


## Kaede

> Si besoin je peux te choisir tes jeux aujourd'hui (si les admins me donne la main).
> Je ne participe pas à l'event pour cette fois mais ça me dérange pas de choisir des jeux.


Aucun problème pour moi c'est sympa de proposer, en plus ça fera gagner du temps aux admins, c'est bien pour eux aussi je pense.
'Faut que j'envoie un MP à madgicsysteme et/ou La Chouette ?

----------


## acdctabs

Quelqu'un veut bien me choisir mes jeux ?

----------


## Kulfy

> 'Faut que j'envoie un MP à madgicsysteme et/ou La Chouette ?


Non, pas besoin de MP, Flad peut poster ta liste ici, on s'occupera de la renseigner sur le site par la suite.
Je peux m'occuper d'acdctabs ; Biscuit, si tu peux regarder pour Hilikkus, merci  :;):

----------


## Flad

Je fais ça en début d'aprem' (ou fin de matinée si je peux).

----------


## Kaede

Merci !
Pas de soucis, 'y a pas le feu  :;): 
Surtout que mon backlog est énorme, donc (si tu ne l'as pas encore checké) possible que ça te prenne plus de temps que tu ne l'aurais prévu.

----------


## acdctabs

> Je peux m'occuper d'acdctabs


Merci !

----------


## Kulfy

Voilà pour toi acdtabs :
 *Aviary Attorney* : Phoenix Wright avec des illustrations de Grandville, qu'est-ce qui pourrait mal se passer ? *Bastion* : Le premier jeu de Supergiant Games, déjà au top. *Grim Fandango Remastered*  : Mon point&click préféré, tout simplement, quelle ambiance. *INSIDE* : Même style graphique épuré que pour Limbo, mais bien plus intéressant que leur premier jeu pour les devs de Playdead *SteamWorld Heist* : ROBOTS ROBOTS ROBOTS.

*Flad & Biscuit* : J'ai mis à jour vos profils, vous pourrez choisir les jeux directement sur le site pour les deux restants.

----------


## Flad

> Merci !
> Pas de soucis, 'y a pas le feu 
> Surtout que mon backlog est énorme, donc (si tu ne l'as pas encore checké) possible que ça te prenne plus de temps que tu ne l'aurais prévu.


Ca urge parce que demain je quitte la France ^^

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> *Flad & Biscuit* : J'ai mis à jour vos profils, vous pourrez choisir les jeux directement sur le site pour les deux restants.


Je m'y mets tout suite !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Pour *Hilikkus* :

**Akane** : petit jeu d'action "arena arcade slash" pour le thème de cet event. Il est marqué comme "cyberpunk" et il y a des katanas, ça devrait aller  ::P:  
J'y ai pas personnellement joué mais j'ai vu Franky bien s'amuser avec, le style de graphismes est chouette, comme la musique, et le gameplay semble avoir une bonne base pour y passer quelques plaisantes heures.

*Dishonored 2* : un jeu d'infiltration/action, digne successeur du premier chapitre. Je l'ai adoré. La recette est la même que pour Dishonored et ça marche toujours très, très bien.

*The Walking Dead: Michonne* : un jeu Telltale. C'est Michonne quoi. C'est la seule raison dont t'as besoin pour y jouer !

*This War of Mine* : un jeu de survie un peu particulier. Je l'ai vraiment bien aimé. Les mécaniques et le gameplay sont plutôt intéressants. C'est vraiment satisfaisant de réussir à finir un run, utilisant ton astuce et en espérant d'avoir pris la bonne décision à la fin du jour. 

*Whispers of a Machine* : une histoire noir sci-fi en style point-n-click. J'y ai pas joué ma quand je l'ai jeté un œil il m'a fait très envie.

J'espère que ça va. Bon jeu !  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour Akane, il faudra définir un objectif car je ne me rappelle pas qu'il ait une "fin" en tant que telle.

----------


## Flad

La sélection pour Kaede (mon dieu ce bordel dans cette liste  ::O: ) : 

*NightSky*, 2h30 : NightSky est un jeu d'action et d'énigme d'ambiance qui offre une expérience de jeu unique.
*Hexcells Infinite*, 5h : Hexcells Infinite is the third game in the series of ambient logic puzzle games.
*Valiants Hearts* (U-Play), 6h30 : Embarquez au cœur d'une bande-dessinée interactive en 2D, mêlant aventure, exploration et énigmes.
*Resident Evil Zero: HD Remaster*, 9h30 : La version remastérisée de Resident Evil 0 offre des graphismes HD, des commandes modernisées optionnelles et bien plus.

Pour le thème Robot Vs Ninja, j'ai choisi un "ninja-robot" : 
*Mega Man Legacy Collection*, 20h, Mega Man Legacy Collection célèbre l'histoire en 8 bits du personnage emblématique de Capcom !
Pour ce dernier, je pense que le HF de fin du 1 et 2 est un bon objectif, libre à toi d'en terminer plus  :^_^:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Pour Akane, il faudra définir un objectif car je ne me rappelle pas qu'il ait une "fin" en tant que telle.


Mais sur HowLongToBeat c'est marqué "Main Story 3h30" du coup il doit y avoir une fin in quelque forme ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mais sur HowLongToBeat c'est marqué "Main Story 3h30" du coup il doit y avoir une fin in quelque forme ?


Ça a peut-être été rajouté après la sortie ? Perso, quand j'y ai joué, ça se présentait sous la forme d'un mode endless avec un boss tous les 100 kills.

----------


## Kaede

> (...)


Nickel.
Hexcells Infinite m'avait été proposé lors du dernier event, mais je l'avais pas commencé, alors ça devrait aller.
Merci  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ça a peut-être été rajouté après la sortie ? Perso, quand j'y ai joué, ça se présentait sous la forme d'un mode endless avec un boss tous les 100 kills.


Apparemment, non il n'y a pas une fin. Du coup, *Hilikkus*, je suppose que tu peux considérer le jeu "fini" une fois que tu penses avoir vu la plupart du contenu déblocable ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fini quand t'en as marre, ça c'est concept !

Perso je proposerais l'objectif d'atteindre 200 kills sur un run.

----------


## Altay

Hey, je suis un peu à la bourre. Je voulais choisir les jeux pour mon binôme mais... je n'ai pas de binôme !  ::sad::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Hey, je suis un peu à la bourre. Je voulais choisir les jeux pour mon binôme mais... je n'ai pas de binôme !


Vu que c'est le 2 et l'event commençait hier, ce matin les admins ont laissé le choix des jeux à quelqu'un d'autre pour ceux qui n'avaient pas encore reçu leur liste  :;):

----------


## Altay

> Vu que c'est le 2 et l'event commençait hier, ce matin les admins ont laissé le choix des jeux à quelqu'un d'autre pour ceux qui n'avaient pas encore reçu leur liste


Je vois. J'ai reçu hier soir un message privé qui me demandait de le faire d'ici ce midi mais entre minuit et tout à l'heure... je dormais. Tant pis.  ::'(:

----------


## Altay

D'ailleurs inexplicablement, ma liste sur le site n'était pas à jour (alors que j'étais persuadé d'avoir enregistré le nouveau lien). Du coup vu que j'ai déjà terminé *LIMBO* lors du dernier event, est-ce que @Hilikkus (ou un admin), tu veux bien le remplacer par un autre de la liste ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> D'ailleurs inexplicablement, ma liste sur le site n'était pas à jour (alors que j'étais persuadé d'avoir enregistré le nouveau lien). Du coup vu que j'ai déjà terminé *LIMBO* lors du dernier event, est-ce que @Hilikkus (ou un admin), tu veux bien le remplacer par un autre de la liste ?


Pas de problème. J'ai supprimé Limbo, Hilikkus peut te le remplacer.  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

> Hilikkus > Les jeux que tu as mis sur le forum n'étaient pas renseignés sur le site, je m'en suis occupé.


Bizarre, je l'avais fait pourtant. Bon, l'important c'est que ce soit enregistré désormais  ::): 




> Pour *Hilikkus* :
> 
> **Akane** : petit jeu d'action "arena arcade slash" pour le thème de cet event. Il est marqué comme "cyberpunk" et il y a des katanas, ça devrait aller  
> J'y ai pas personnellement joué mais j'ai vu Franky bien s'amuser avec, le style de graphismes est chouette, comme la musique, et le gameplay semble avoir une bonne base pour y passer quelques plaisantes heures.
> 
> *Dishonored 2* : un jeu d'infiltration/action, digne successeur du premier chapitre. Je l'ai adoré. La recette est la même que pour Dishonored et ça marche toujours très, très bien.
> 
> *The Walking Dead: Michonne* : un jeu Telltale. C'est Michonne quoi. C'est la seule raison dont t'as besoin pour y jouer !
> 
> ...


Merci pour la liste Biscuit !

Pour valider Akane je vais prendre l'objectif de frankymickey qui me sied le mieux, à savoir "Fini quand j'en aurai marre"  :^_^: 




> D'ailleurs inexplicablement, ma liste sur le site n'était pas à jour (alors que j'étais persuadé d'avoir enregistré le nouveau lien). Du coup vu que j'ai déjà terminé *LIMBO* lors du dernier event, est-ce que @Hilikkus (ou un admin), tu veux bien le remplacer par un autre de la liste ?


Très bien, je te propose de remplacer Limbo par Journey. Si un admin passe par là il te fera le changement  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Check !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fini *Supraland* (16h).

Vraiment bien aimé. Je vais sûrement y revenir pour aller chercher les derniers secrets (j'ai environ 70% de complétion), je ferai donc un retour plus détaillé à ce moment-là. Merci en tout cas de m'avoir fourni le prétexte pour me lancer dedans, j'ai passé un moment très agréable.

----------


## Altay

> Très bien, je te propose de remplacer Limbo par Journey. Si un admin passe par là il te fera le changement


Impeccable, merci !  ::wub::

----------


## Ruvon

Fini *GRIS*.



On ne joue pas à GRIS pour le challenge ou pour la richesse du gameplay (un plateformer en 2D finalement assez classique, avec des pouvoirs à débloquer pour atteindre de nouveaux endroits, sans aller vers le metroidvania non plus), mais pour son ambiance et sa superbe DA. Très agréable à l’œil, que ce soit les graphismes ou les animations, le tout est bien porté par une jolie musique bien qu'un tout petit peu trop discrète et qui peine à se renouveler.

Moins convaincu par le jeu, il y a des passages très réussis mais d'autres plus lents / longs (mais je ne suis pas un acharné du jeu de plateforme, ça doit jouer). Ça reste une expérience que j'ai appréciée, avec son histoire toute en abstraction, en deuil et en reconstruction.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Azareth :




> - *Mini Metro* : Une sorte de puzzle-Game gestion très minimaliste mais aussi très prenant ou il faut construire et gérer son réseau de transport métropolitain.


Est-ce que tu pourrais me fixer un objectif pour ce jeu ? J'ai commencé et j'aime bien, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est potentiellement sans limite.

----------


## Azareth

> Azareth :
> 
> 
> 
> Est-ce que tu pourrais me fixer un objectif pour ce jeu ? J'ai commencé et j'aime bien, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est potentiellement sans limite.


Je ne me rappelle plus trop mais il n'y a pas une histoire de ville à débloquer? Si oui, débloquer toutes les villes.

Sinon : faire 300 passager à Melbourne.

----------


## Hilikkus

Debloquer toutes les villes dans Mini Metro c'est un bon objectif je trouve.

----------


## Supergounou

Génial, Deadcorequi me reset ma progression alors que j'étais +/- moitié du jeu  ::unsure:: 
Heureusement que le gameplay est bon et le jeu propice au speedrun, sinon c'était poubelle.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Hein mais comment ça se fait-ce ?  ::blink:: 

Désolé, j'avais pas eu de souci de ce genre. Je peux comprendre que ça blase.

----------


## Kaede

Tiens, j'avais pas fait gaffe au message de Flad sur le site de l'event



> Mega Man Legacy Collection, le HF du 1 et du 2


C'est quoi un HF ?
"Have Fun" ?  ::):

----------


## Azareth

> Tiens, j'avais pas fait gaffe au message de Flad sur le site de l'event
> 
> C'est quoi un HF ?
> "Have Fun" ?


Haut-Fait? Achievement pour le joueur de WoW.

----------


## Flad

> Tiens, j'avais pas fait gaffe au message de Flad sur le site de l'event
> 
> C'est quoi un HF ?
> "Have Fun" ?





> Haut-Fait? Achievement pour le joueur de WoW.


Oui voilà, c'est les succès sur steam.

----------


## acdctabs

Mini Métro : avoir tous les succès  ::P:

----------


## jopopoe

*Thomas Was Alone* fini hier soir, petite critique :

Dès le début le concept du jeu possède un attrait certain : allier une narration à voix haute style Bastion à un protagoniste n'étant qu'un bête rectangle. C'est franchement rigolo, et le narrateur a une très bonne voix qui achève de rendre le jeu sympathique. C'est vraiment drôle la personnalité qu'ils arrivent à insuffler à des petits carrés moches !

Côté gameplay, c'est un petit jeu de plate-forme/puzzle sans grande prétention, plutôt facile, et aux contrôles pas super précis. Il y a une petite latence au niveau des sauts, mais elle sait se faire oublier grâce au faible niveau de difficulté du jeu.

L'histoire ne m'a pas vraiment intéressé, et le deux-trois interrogations qu'elle soulève se font vite oublier finalement. Et la deuxième partie du jeu est encore pire, puisqu'une deuxième histoire franchement pas passionnante prend le relais et échoue totalement à maintenir l'intérêt.

Mais globalement c'est un bon petit jeu avec un certain charme que je conseillerais sans problème.

14/20

PS : Les derniers niveaux sont un peu plus durs et plus longs, et ont une musique légèrement dissonante, ce qui a bien failli me rendre fou ! Un choix étrange pour un jeu où ou est censé réfléchir pour trouver une solution.




Pour la suite, je vais sans doute tâter un peu de *Minit* avant de me lancer dans un jeu plus conséquent (j'ai pas encore fini mon autre gros jeu en cours et j'aime pas faire trop de jeux à la fois).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mini Métro : avoir tous les succès


Je sais que c'est du second degré mais clairement, ça ne va pas être possible : les défis nécessitant des conditions aléatoires spécifiques (par exemple Hong Kong, croise les doigts pour que le jeu te donne suffisamment de nouvelles lignes) risquent fortement d'épuiser ma patience.

----------


## Azareth

> Je sais que c'est du second degré mais clairement, ça ne va pas être possible : les défis nécessitant des conditions aléatoires spécifiques (par exemple Hong Kong, croise les doigts pour que le jeu te donne suffisamment de nouvelles lignes) risquent fortement d'épuiser ma patience.


Du coup c'est bon pour le fait de débloquer toutes les villes en condition de fin?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Du coup c'est bon pour le fait de débloquer toutes les villes en condition de fin?


Oui aucun souci !

----------


## Orkestra

*Catherine Classic* :

Commençons par évacuer d'emblée le scénario (du moins, les cinématiques) : ça ne va pas du tout. Si le début du jeu est un peu intrigant, les révélations finales tombent tout de même un peu à plat et j'ai beaucoup de mal avec ces jeux (/livres/films/séries) qui basent toute leur intrigue sur les relations entre leurs personnages et ne mettent en scène que des personnages incapables de communiquer les uns avec les autres... Il me semblait pourtant avoir lu du bien de cette histoire mais alors franchement, je n'ai pas été convaincu.

Restent les phases de gameplay qui se partagent entre moments de répit au bar ou, le coeur du jeu, les phases de puzzle.
Étonnamment, j'ai bien aimé les scènes au bar. Autant les conversations qui prennent place lors des cinématiques m'ont parues totalement dénuées d'intérêt, autant il y a un truc chaleureusement sympathique dans le fait d'aller de client en client (de mouton en mouton, entre deux phases de puzzle) et de leur redonner un peu d'espoir. La borne d'arcade qui propose de jouer à une version "simplifiée" des phases de puzzles est très sympa aussi et impose de prendre un peu plus son temps pour réfléchir.

Et je termine donc sur la partie qui correspond au coeur du jeu : les puzzles. L'idée à chaque fois est d'escalader un immense mur en se créant un chemin en tirant/poussant des cubes sur lesquels grimper. Ce système qui paraît à première vue très simpliste se révèle finalement assez riche. On découvre plusieurs techniques tout au long du jeu (des techniques réalisables dès le début, mais auxquelles on ne pense pas forcément par soi même) et des nouveaux types de blocs (pièges, trampolines pour avancer plus vite, etc.) viennent ajouter un peu de difficulté et de variété à tout ça.
J'ai trouvé ça extrêmement cool à jouer ! Vraiment, le concept est simple mais parfaitement équilibré entre réflexion et arcade, avec une difficulté très bien dosée (en "normal") : on meurt souvent mais jamais on ne se sent bloqué. L'ambiance lors de ces phases est aussi très réussie. Et puis ces cubes partout, je n'arrêtais pas de penser à _IQ - Intelligent Qube_ sur PS1 (un jeu formidable, me disent mes souvenirs qui voient certainement tout plus beau que ça ne l'était vraiment  ::P: ).
Seules les phases de Boss posent quelques soucis puisque la caméra bouge régulièrement et rend le choses moins lisibles. Ca reste globalement faisable et ce que perd en lisibilité on le récupère en adrénaline, un mal pour un bien quoi.

Bref, si l'on excepte un scénario très mouif, ce _Catherine Classic_ a été un vrai coup de coeur pour moi !

Il m'a été offert par Baalim sur le topic des généreux, un grand merci à lui donc, le cadeau a été apprécié  :;): 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## acdctabs

> Je sais que c'est du second degré mais clairement, ça ne va pas être possible : les défis nécessitant des conditions aléatoires spécifiques (par exemple Hong Kong, croise les doigts pour que le jeu te donne suffisamment de nouvelles lignes) risquent fortement d'épuiser ma patience.


Pas d'aléatoire, seulement du skill !

Plus sérieusement faire les succès qui ont une "icône de bonhomme" c'est pas mal comme objectif.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai commencé *Return of the Obra Dinn*.
Après UNE HEURE de jeu, j'ai compris ce qu'il faut faire, et seulement parce que j'ai eu de la chance et j'ai cliqué sur un truc par hasard qui a "triggered" un texte d'explication. 
Putain il faut que je refasse TOUT. Je veux mourir  :Emo:

----------


## madgic

Moi c'est avec Muffet (l'araignée) dans Undertale que je vais  :Boom:

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Maximo*. En résumé: meh.

On a une bonne base d'action/plates-formes, mais c'est gâché par des défauts qui donnent une difficulté plus artificielle qu'autre chose. L'ennemi le plus terrifiant du jeu reste la caméra (festival de caméra aux fraises, ennemis qui poppent et attaquent depuis les hors-champ...), le second est le réglages des hitbox/hurtbox qui sont clairement à l'avantage des ennemis. Ennemis dont la résistance m'a paru aléatoire dans la majeure partie des cas au passage. Bonus avec des boss globalement ratés aussi.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pas d'aléatoire, seulement du skill !
> 
> Plus sérieusement faire les succès qui ont une "icône de bonhomme" c'est pas mal comme objectif.


Je serais plus partant pour le premier palier de succès sur chaque ville. Parce que le deuxième "bonhomme" de Washington D.C. (2100 passagers) c'est quand même assez relevé.

M'est avis qu'ils ont "oublié" de designer une icône particulière pour celui-là.  ::P:

----------


## parpaingue

Double kill: fini *INK*  (102 minutes d'après Steam).

"Super Meat Boy rainbow bukkake in the dark farting edition". Je mets plus de détails dans le topic des jeux finis.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Fini *Maximo*. En résumé: meh.
> 
> On a une bonne base d'action/plates-formes, mais c'est gâché par des défauts qui donnent une difficulté plus artificielle qu'autre chose. L'ennemi le plus terrifiant du jeu reste la caméra (festival de caméra aux fraises, ennemis qui poppent et attaquent depuis les hors-champ...), le second est le réglages des hitbox/hurtbox qui sont clairement à l'avantage des ennemis. Ennemis dont la résistance m'a paru aléatoire dans la majeure partie des cas au passage. Bonus avec des boss globalement ratés aussi.


Tu as sans doute raison ! Moi je n'en ai que ma vision nostalgique d'ado. En tout cas bravo à toi pour avoir eu le courage de relancer la PS2  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

Honnêtement, il lui manque pas grand chose pour être vraiment bon, la base est bonne. Avec juste un peu plus de boulot d'équilibrage ça serait vraiment un jeu sympa.
La ps2 reste branchée sous la vielle tv cathodique dédiée au retrogaming, ce ne fut pas un gros effort de changer la péritel branchée. Il a un peu fallu se battre avec le capteur de couvercle fermé parce que la ps2 est une console en carton mais rien de grave  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Double kill: fini *INK*  (102 minutes d'après Steam).


 ::O: 
 M'a fallu 6h...

----------


## Ruvon

Fini *To The Moon*.



Le scénario et la musique rattrapent tout. Le gameplay très limité. Les contrôles pénibles. Sa gueule de JRPG fait avec RPG Maker.

J'ai du me forcer un peu pour rentrer dedans. Et puis une fois qu'on est lancé à la poursuite des souvenirs de Johnny (non, pas celui-là)... Difficile de s'arrêter. Ce jeu a d'ailleurs une fâcheuse tendance à t'envoyer des poussières dans l’œil.

Une bien belle histoire, finie en 4h, parfaite pour un dimanche après-midi pluvieux.

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais c'est un jeu qui fait pleurer et le gameplay finalement on s'en fout.

----------


## madgic

Fini Undertale



J'ai bien aimé, les personnages sont marrants et les combats sont originaux mais ce n'est pas le jeu du siècle non plus comme certains le décrivent.

----------


## Supergounou

On enchaine !




> *Deadcore* (2014) dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> FPS/Plateforme. Et j'insiste sur le côté FPS, parce qu'il va falloir shooter, vite et bien.
> 
> Je ne vais pas présenter ce jeu, j'imagine que quasi tout le monde le connais, il a beaucoup fait parler de lui à l'époque de sa sortie. Un double saut, un dash, un flingue mutiusage.
> 
> Malgré quelques passages très retors limite die&retry, j'ai bien aimé mes 3h19 passés à sauter partout en esquivant des pièges mortels et à tirer sur des ennemis. Le level design est vraiment excellent (les étendues sont gigantesques, il faut bien observer son environnement pour progresser), les sensations sont présentes, que demander de plus. Ah si, peut-être un bestiaire un peu moins basique, parce que déjà les robots c'est pas ouf dans un jeu vidéo, mais 3 types de robots différents on se lasse vite.

----------


## sebarnolds

Rien de fini pour l'instant, mais j'ai lancé deux jeux pour l'instant :
- *The Sexy Brutale* : Le concept est original et le jeu sympa, malgré quelques défauts (dont une espèce de ralentissement lorsqu'on ouvre une porte... assez gênant quand le concept du jeu nous oblige à nous déplacer en permanence). J'avance bien dans l'histoire, même si c'est très cryptique pour l'instant. La musique est particulièrement réussie, je trouve.
- *Broforce* : Complètement bas du front, un gros défouloir. J'imagine que le jeu prend une tournure plus intéressant en multi, mais en solo, c'est juste un divertissement correct. Vu qu'il n'est normalement pas très long, j'irai au bout, mais je ne suis pas sûr que j'y serais arrivé sans cet event...

----------


## Azareth

Deuxième jeu terminé :




> Terminé *Shadowgate le remake* suite à *l'event du backlog* :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/11/04/465...2fe5b1c.md.jpg
> 
> Un point'n'click de l'ancien temps. Une ambiance très sympathique, une histoire simple : L'histoire du jeu vous présente comme étant le descendant d'une lignée de héros ayant seul le pouvoir de détruire un sorcier maléfique du nom de Lord Warlock. Ce dernier essaye de réveiller dans son château un monstre du nom de Béhémoth pour détruire le monde. Vous avez été téléporté par le magicien Lakmir devant le château pour éradiquer cette menace.
> 
> Un méchant, un château, un gentil.
> 
> Le gameplay est ultra lourd mais c'est "normal" puisque c'est le remake d'un jeu de 1987. A part ça, il se laisse jouer grâce à son ambiance et ses décors qui sont sympathiques. Les énigmes en revanche sont de difficultés variables et certaines sont vraiment retorses. La première partie du jeu dans les caves est plutôt cool et on avance facilement jusqu'au chateau et la, c'est le labyrinth avec sa myriade d'objets inutiles et ses pièces sans intérêts dans la quête principale ce qui vous fait perdre un temps fou. Et c'est un vrai piège puisqu'on est limité dans le temps. Il faut donc faire attention à ce que l'on fait pour ne pas avoir à recommencer (Si on est en ironman, sinon on recharge mais c'est laborieux).
> ...

----------


## Altay

> Fini Undertale
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/11/03/8e34...a5bc4c7bb7.png
> 
> J'ai bien aimé, les personnages sont marrants et les combats sont originaux mais ce n'est pas le jeu du siècle non plus comme certains le décrivent.


Idem et pas mieux pour la critique (même s'il faut apparemment que je reprenne ma sauvegarde pour avoir la « vraie » fin).

----------


## madgic

> Idem et pas mieux pour la critique (même s'il faut apparemment que je reprenne ma sauvegarde pour avoir la « vraie » fin).


De ce que j'ai lu, il y a deux autres runs que l'on peut faire : un où on tue tous le monde et l'autre où on tue personne.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Terminé *The Sexy Brutale* dans le cadre du backlog event. Des meurtres à résoudre et empêcher dans un manoir. Les énigmes sont plutôt bien foutues, mais ça manque d'explications au début je trouve. Et parfois, soit on tombe sur un indice par chance / hasard, soit on se farcit beaucoup trop souvent la même séquence, c'est un peu lourd par moments. Les graphismes et la musiques sont splendides / piles dans le ton. Il y a une histoire, mais au final, elle n'est pas si importante, ils auraient pu faire le jeu sans histoire que j'y aurais passé un aussi bon moment.
> 
> Par contre, souci technique : des ralentissements à chaque changement de pièce... et il y en a un paquet.


Terminé mon premier jeu et j'ai bien aimé !

----------


## Altay

> De ce que j'ai lu, il y a deux autres runs que l'on peut faire : un où on tue tous le monde et l'autre où on tue personne.


En fait, j'ai fait tout le jeu en pacifiste. Mais pour obtenir la véritable fin, il faut finir le jeu une fois puis recharger sa sauvegarde (ou recommencer) pour débloquer la bonne série d'événements.

Bref, j'ai fait ça hier et c'est très touchant.  ::cry::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bon allez, à 28 succès sur 47 (dont tous les fameux "bonhommes" comme proposé), je classe *Mini Metro* comme terminé.

Sympathique et addictif, mais un peu trop aléatoire à mon goût pour me donner l'envie de m'y investir plus sérieusement. Je le garde installé, ça peut être assez relaxant d'y revenir de temps à autre par petites sessions.

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai commencé *Supraland*.
Alors c'est mignon mais j'étais persuadé que c'était un jeu à la troisième personne. Ce n'est pas plus grave que ça, sauf que je suis obligé de jouer à la manette et que je ne trouve pas ça ultra maniable du coup...
Et puis c'est quoi cette orgie d'upgrades ? J'en suis à une heure de jeu et j'ai du en récupérer une dizaine si ce n'est plus  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> je suis obligé de jouer à la manette


La torture moderne.  :WTF:

----------


## Orkestra

Pourquoi moderne ?  ::P: 

(Je joue sur un PC portable sur le clavier duquel j'ai intelligemment renversé du café il y a quelques mois... Depuis il décide de temps en temps d'activer des touches au pif sans que je lui demande rien, ce qui rend le jeu au clavier un peu compliqué. Alors j'ai bien la solution de booter sur Linux et de désactiver mon clavier intégré - ce que je n'arrive pas à faire sur Windows - mais malheureusement impossible de faire tourner _Supraland_ sur mon Linux  ::(:  )

----------


## acdctabs

> Bon allez, à 28 succès sur 47 (dont tous les fameux "bonhommes" comme proposé), je classe *Mini Metro* comme terminé.
> 
> Sympathique et addictif, mais un peu trop aléatoire à mon goût pour me donner l'envie de m'y investir plus sérieusement. Je le garde installé, ça peut être assez relaxant d'y revenir de temps à autre par petites sessions.


Félicitations !

Ce qui est motivant c'est d'essayer de faire les succès manquants je trouve (enfin pas dans le cadre de l'event, mais quand tu y retournes).
C'est vraiment le type de succès qui apporte une plus-value à un jeu à mon avis.
Puis après tu peux essayer de te faire des top 5%  ::P:

----------


## darkvador

Encore désolé d'avoir merdé pour l'attribution des jeux et merci à mon binôme pour sa sélection très latino  ::):  

J'ai fini Minit hier, c’était vraiment sympa, le personnage meurt toutes les 60s et repart dans sa maison avec les (rares) objets obtenus. Du coup la fois suivantes on se dépèche de retourner au points de mort pour avancer un peu plus.Le chrono mets un petit stress et pousse à courir tout le temps ce qui est amusant. Le jeu est par contre très très moche ce qui est un peu dommage.



J'ai commencé Guacamelee qui à l'air très sympathique aussi.

----------


## Orkestra

Je vais laisser tomber *Supraland* après avoir un peu rejoué hier (2h en tout à priori). C'est en partie "la faute à la manette" (plutôt qu'au clavier-souris donc), notamment parce que ça rend les combats assez chiants et que les ennemis commencent à faire mal (mais enfin, les combats ne m'ont pas l'air d'être mille fois plus passionnants au clavier-souris), l'univers ne m'inspire pas plus que ça et surtout ce jeu à la première personne ça m'agace. On ne voit rien, à chaque fois que je veux escalader un mur je me retrouve avec tout mon champ de vision envahi par le dit mur et je ne vois pas l'endroit auquel je veux accéder. Je trouve ça d'autant plus con dans un jeu où on explore pas mal.
Alors oui, il y a des trucs caché tous les cinq mètres, mais justement, je me rends compte que je me retrouve à tout fouiller alors que je trouve le gameplay mal adapté et donc le tout désagréable...

Bref, je le reprendrai peut-être un jour dans de meilleures conditions mais pour le moment il passe à la trappe !  ::(:

----------


## NFafa

Premier jeu terminé : *Gnog*


Spoiler Alert! 






Un petit puzzle-game avec des ..... euh .... choses ? qu'il faut .... euh ..... réparer ? Bref je n'ai pas trop compris le "message" du jeu, mais on comprend quand même comment faire avancer le schmilblick et on ne reste jamais coincé bien longtemps. Sympathique pour passer une heure ou deux, pas plus.

Deuxième jeu abandonné : *Titan Soul* 
Que je nommerai plutôt _Titan ça soule_. Seul point positif : le pixel art est joli. Pour le reste je n'ai pas du tout accroché. Sur les 5/6 boss que j'ai battu j'ai l'impression que pour la moitié d'entre eux c'était uniquement de la chance et je n'en retirai aucun plaisir. Bref, ça arrive rarement mais => poubelle. Ca fera déjà ça de moins dans le backlog  ::trollface:: 

Je continue en parallèle les trois autres jeux Brigador, Bastion, SuperMeat Boy...

----------


## Supergounou

3 !  ::w00t:: 




> *SteamWorld Dig* (2013), parce que je veux réduire mon backlog.
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Plateforme/Metroid/DigDug
> 
> Quelle bonne surprise! SteamWorld Dig propose une sorte de Metroid-like plutôt original puisque pour progresser, il faut creuser, sorte de Spelunky mais avec une pioche et en beaucoup beaucoup plus simple. Tout en haut à la surface, une ville, dans laquelle on remonte régulièrement afin d'échanger les gemmes qu'on a trouvé en creusant contre du pognon et donc des upgrades. La boucle de gamaplay est simple comme dans un Diablo (non, pas le 4): on va dans le donjon, on creuse, on trouve des bijoux et des zones secrètes, on remonte, on vend tout, on rachète du matos, on redescend, etc... et c'est super addictif, d'autant qu'on progresse vite, aucun farm: finir le jeu en prenant grave mon temps m'a pris 6h.
> 
> Il y aurait bien à redire sur la technique, la DA l'histoire, la bande son. Mais comme souvent dans ce genre de jeu très arcade, c'est secondaire, on est là que pour progresser toujours plus profond, et pour ça c'est vraiment réussi.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Beau rythme, bravo ! Mais je pense que le prochain va te ralentir.  ::trollface:: 

Sinon, parenthèse sur SteamWorld Dig : si tu as bien aimé, le 2 pourrait te plaire car il développe le concept tout en restant conforme à l'esprit du premier (pas trop d'étalage de la confiture). Au niveau histoire il relie par ailleurs Dig 1 à SteamWorld Heist, jeu d'un tout autre genre dans le même univers et que j'avais personnellement adoré.

----------


## Ruvon

> Beau rythme, bravo !


Genre c'est le premier a avoir fini 3 jeux ?  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais je pense que le prochain va te ralentir.


Tu m'étonnes... J'avance toujours plus loin, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire. Je ne sais même pas si je vais dans la bonne direction en fait. Mais l'ambiance est tellement géniale, j'ai envie de l'aimer ce Rain World !




> si tu as bien aimé, le 2 pourrait te plaire car il développe le concept tout en restant conforme à l'esprit du premier (pas trop d'étalage de la confiture). Au niveau histoire il relie par ailleurs Dig 1 à SteamWorld Heist, jeu d'un tout autre genre dans le même univers et que j'avais personnellement adoré.


Yep je l'ai mis en wishlist dès hier soir  :;): 
Heist j'avais aussi beaucoup aimé, dommage que le jeu tire trop sur le longueur, je n'avais pas eu la patience de le terminer alors que j'étais à la toute fin. Faudrait que je le relance un jour.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Genre c'est le premier a avoir fini 3 jeux ?


Vu qu'en général ma moyenne est de 0 jeux finis, c'est déjà un exploit et j'apprécie les encouragement de franky  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Genre c'est le premier a avoir fini 3 jeux ?


C'est 3 jeux que je lui ai donnés, faut comprendre, c'est un peu mon chouchou sur cet event.  :Mellow2: 




> Tu m'étonnes... J'avance toujours plus loin, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire. Je ne sais même pas si je vais dans la bonne direction en fait. Mais l'ambiance est tellement géniale, j'ai envie de l'aimer ce Rain World !


C'est ce qu'il faut faire, il n'y a d'ailleurs pas de "bonne" direction vu que c'est véritablement une sorte de monde ouvert en 2d. C'est typiquement le genre d'expérience où le voyage importe plus que la destination.  :;): 

Je ne veux surtout pas gâcher ta découverte mais n'hésite pas à demander (ou chercher) de l'aide s'il y a un truc qui te coince ou qui t'intrigue à l'occasion.

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai fini *Orwell* :

Fini dans le cadre de l'event du backlog, c'est un super coup de cœur. Ce jeu qui nous met dans la peau d'un détective à la solde du Parti, chargé de surveiller la population pour la sécurité de la glorieuse Nation, a quelque chose de vraiment hyper plaisant. On se prend au jeu de fouiller sur les sites internet à la recherche d'infos qui nous permettent d'accéder à d'autres données, à épier les conversations téléphoniques des citoyens dans l'espoir de dénicher de nouvelles pistes. Outre le côté voyeuriste que le jeu octroie, il apporte un scénario assez riche en rebondissements, avec une profondeur que l'on ne soupçonne pas forcément de prime abord. Dans un sens, il m'a fait penser à Papers please, avec son côté "le joueur a le pouvoir d'agir sur le destin des PNJ". Je me suis donc bien amusé à parcourir l'intégralité du jeu en 7 petites heures, en lisant tout ce qui était consultable dans le titre, y compris ce qui ne servait à rien mais qui apportait de l'humour ou du Lore à l'univers. Je me suis de plus rendu compte que la traduction FR était toute récente et heureusement car je n'aurais décemment pas pu y jouer convenablement en anglais.

Preuve :ICI

Donc merci Ruvon pour me l'avoir conseillé dans ta sélection c'était une super découverte. Je pense que je vais me lancer dans un autre jeu de la liste^^ que je ferais tranquillement  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

*Minit* fini, petite critique :

"Charmant, intrigant mais un peu trop bref.


Minit est un simili-Zelda d'une taille très réduite et dont le héros a la particularité de décéder toutes les 60 secondes. Quelques combats, des quêtes à résoudre, et un sens de l'humour omniprésent (et qui fait souvent mouche).

J'ai vraiment trouvé les graphismes excellents dans leur genre, un belle preuve qu'on peut faire fi de la technique pour afficher des trucs chouettes.

Le système de progression est excellent, mais j'ai trouvé que ça manquait d'un journal de quêtes (et/ou d'une carte du monde avec des marqueurs) pour s'y retrouver un peu dans ce qu'il y a à faire.

Parce que le jeu est pas mal cryptique, et que si il existe un système d'indice, il n'est pas exactement facile à trouver, ni à comprendre.

J'ai donc passé un bon (mais bref) moment, mais une fois que j'avais vu la fin je n'avais plus envie de faire les quêtes non finies. Car il s'agissait en fait de trucs que je n'avais pas compris, et que suivre bêtement une soluce pour atteindre le 100% j'aurais trouvé ça nul. Peut-être que la disparition de la limite de 60 secondes à ce moment-là m'aurait davantage motivé à finir mon exploration sans contrainte, mais les développeurs n'en ont pas décidé ainsi.

14/20

PS : Pas sur que la mécanique de jeu principale apporte tant que ça en vrai niveau gameplay. Ça donne un petit côté insolite et original, mais c'est sans doute sous-exploité."

https://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopo.../achievements/


J'ai commencé *Shadow Warrior*, et je m'y éclate comme un débile ! C'est gore, rapide, drôle, bref hyper efficace et totalement le genre de trucs que j'aime ! Je devrais pas avoir le temps d'y toucher du week-end, mais vivement mardi !!!

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Fini *Return of The Obra Dinn*.
Un jeu de puzzle avec une mécanique plutôt originale et chouette.
Le style des graphismes est assez adulé en général, mais moi personnellement je l'ai trouvé presque ennuyeux. C'est cool pour la première heure, puis ça commence à t'embêter.
Par contre, la musique est vraiment super, comme tous les petits effets sonores qui donnent au jeu une très belle et bien faite atmosphère. J'adore cette pièce et je ne peux pas m'empêcher de la fredonner :




En tout cas, le protagoniste de ce jeu reste vraiment le gameplay. Le système du puzzle est très intéressant. C'est dommage que je ne suis pas une joueuse hardcore de ce type de jeu, j'avoue que j'ai dû chercher certaines choses sur l'internet. Je n'ai pas regardé les solutions bien entendu, mais quelque petit indice pour pouvoir trouver la suite et progresser. C'est un de ces jeux où il faut vraiment prendre quelques petites notes, s'en souvenir de lieux/personnages/nomes/relations/etc. Il y a beaucoup de _backtracking_ et réflexion à faire.
L'histoire se découvre à fur et à mesure du progrès qu'on fait avec les puzzles et elle est plutôt engageante.
Bref. Je me suis beaucoup amusée même si sur certains passages je voulais mourir. Quiconque aime les jeux de puzzle devrait essayer *Return of The Obra Dinn*. C'est vraiment un très bon jeu.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Puzzle ? Ce n'est pas un jeu d'enquête ?  ::blink::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Puzzle ? Ce n'est pas un jeu d'enquête ?


Ben oui mais il faut quand même résoudre des trucs pour progresser.

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais c'est un peu comme les jeux dans les disney parade quand on était gosse, où l'on devait lire le témoignage de plusieurs suspect afin de relier leur version des faits dans un tableau et ainsi découvrir qui est le menteur. Obra Dinn est un jeu d'enquête, mais construit comme un jeu de puzzle, tout peut être résolu de manière cartésienne, sans déduction.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Obra Dinn est un jeu d'enquête, mais construit comme un jeu de puzzle, tout peut être résolu de manière cartésienne, sans déduction.


Ouais exactement.

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, je commence à fatiguer de Broforce. C'est fun et sympa, mais j'ai du mal avec certains boss... Faut que je m'accroche.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai commencé *Surviving Mars* (6h déjà), pas désagréable mais ce n'est pas non plus le coup de foudre. Je trouve ça un peu fouillis et l'interface n'est pas toujours à la hauteur, notamment lorsqu'il s'agit de la gestion des drones ou des colons. Quelle idée aussi de faire une grille hexagonale, ça devrait être interdit par les conventions de Genève.  :Boom: 

Bref, j'ai envie d'y retourner et d'en voir un peu plus, l'ambiance est prenante, mais je ne sais pas si je serai suffisamment motivé pour aller au bout de ma partie. Je ne sais pas si ça vient de moi ou du jeu, mais j'ai quand même l'impression qu'en termes de lisibilité et de profondeur, ça lui fait très, très mal de passer après RimWorld.

----------


## Carnod

> Moi, je commence à fatiguer de Broforce. C'est fun et sympa, mais j'ai du mal avec certains boss... Faut que je m'accroche.


faut pas jouer seul !

----------


## Flugel

Je viens de me rappeler que je m'étais inscrit a l'event  ::unsure:: 

Du coup, déso Kaede pour l'oubli ^^'

----------


## Kulfy

*Ittle Dew*


Zelda-Like 2D, avec une grosse composante puzzle (du sokoban principalement,  avec quelques variantes).

Les personnages et les dialogues m'ont arraché pas mal de sourires, mais ça ne fait pas oublier des combats d'une mollesse affligeante.



Quelques ralentissements (assez incompréhensibles vu le jeu...) et bugs (personnage qui continue à courir dans une direction sans raison), mais rien de dramatique.
A voir s'ils ont corrigé les faiblesses dans le deuxième épisode.

J'ai terminé le jeu principal, mais je continue à me creuser les méninges dans la Master Cave, avec des puzzles beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup plus retors (je suis bloqué au niveau 2/12 pour l'instant  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Altay

Fini *Journey*. Le jeu est vraiment très court mais la direction artistique est superbe. C'est également assez calme et reposant donc ça tombait à pic. J'ai pu croiser deux joueurs/joueuses vers la fin et c'est une expérience plutôt chouette. Je recommande.

----------


## sebarnolds

> faut pas jouer seul !


J'ai pas d'amis  ::(: 

En vrai, je joue qu'aux jeux solo  ::):

----------


## Eskimon

Broforce prend une certaine saveur entre amis, quand tu veux pas te prendre la tête. Par contre l'action peut vite devenir très illisible :D

----------


## sebarnolds

Mouais, un beau gros bordel oui  ::):  (je n'ai pas essayé)




> Terminé *Broforce* dans le cadre du backlog event.
> 
> Très brutal, à jouer par petites sessions. Un bon défouloir généralement très correct en ce qui concerne la difficulté (checkpoints bien placés).
> La dernière section est par contre bien trop longue et le boss un peu abusé.
> 
> Il parait qu'il est super en multi, je dirais plutôt que ça doit être un gros foutoir


J'ai quand même du m'accrocher pour la fin parce que dernier niveau (

Spoiler Alert! 


enfer

) est beaucoup trop long.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Hop hop hop, troisième jeu validé : *Moonlighter* (16h).




> Avis : bien aimé.
> 
> Moonlighter est un mélange de Isaac-like assez léger (pour les donjons) et de Recettear (pour la partie gestion de magasin). La boucle de gameplay, très simple, consiste à passer la nuit à piller des donjons générés aléatoirement et la journée à revendre les objets chèrement acquis au péril de notre vie, en utilisant l'argent gagné pour améliorer peu à peu notre équipement de combat, mais aussi notre boutique.
> 
> Cela se laisse jouer plutôt agréablement : la partie combat est simple et efficace, la patte graphique est du pixel art mignon et pas baveux pour un sou, les boucles musicales assurent les ambiances variées de chaque donjon sans jamais devenir agaçantes. Le volet marchand peut devenir assez fastidieux au fur et à mesure que la boutique s'agrandit, mais il est heureusement possible de déléguer tout ça à une assistante à partir de la troisième amélioration. L'histoire et l'écriture assurent le service minimum, sans originalité folle.
> 
> Le principal reproche que l'on pourrait faire à Moonlighter serait sa répétitivité, et son relatif manque de profondeur. La variabilité de chaque visite d'un donjon est assez faible, et les refaire n'apporte pas grand chose de plus que davantage de ressources et d'objets à revendre, pour avoir plus de fric, mieux s'équiper et enfin avancer face à ce boss sur lequel on butait. J'ai trouvé que le jeu abusait un peu de ce "grind nécessaire" pour ralentir la progression, et en ce qui me concerne, heureusement qu'il reste assez court car l'entrain n'est pas allé croissant. Alors oui, il y a bien un NG+ et un mode plus difficile, ainsi que des défis hitless sur les boss et autres attrape-kéké, mais perso je m'arrêterai là.

----------


## Kaede

J'ai attaqué 3 de mes jeux : Nightfall, Megaman Collection et Resident Evil "HD REMASTER".

Nightfall, je vais y aller par petites sessions. C'est sans grande originalité, et sans prétention.

Megaman Collection : je n'avais jamais joué à Megaman. Le premier est rude, la difficulté est assez relevée et surtout la maniabilité n'aide pas _du tout_ (il y a une espèce d'inertie dont on se serait bien passé). Enfin, si on rate un item lors d'une des niveaux (en passant à côté, c'est tout, rien d'un bug), on se retrouve bloqué, résultat j'ai mis ma save à la poubelle, après avoir pris l'info sur Google évidemment. Les niveaux étant courts, ça va. J'espère que les suites ne feront pas de même. J'ai été surpris de voir que pas moins de 6 (!) Megaman étaient sortis sur NES (ne laissant qu'1 mois d'écart entre Megaman 6 et Megaman X).

Resident Evil : un classique que j'aurais dû tester plus tôt, on sent l'âge du jeu sur certains aspects (inventaire limité, pas de tuto -MAIS une carte, bien utile, et des aides textuelles accessibles dans les menus, et assez utiles- absolument rien d'indiqué à l'écran, presque pire qu'un point'n clic), mais c'est vraiment pas mal.
Pour avoir comparé vite fait avec l'original, j'aurais pu jouer à ce dernier, mais le lifting graphique n'est pas de trop. Le jeu est très sobre et froid, l'ambiance est parfaite. La maniabilité et les angles de camera sont un peu rebutants au début, mais c'est une contrainte à laquelle on se fait rapidement, car le jeu en joue très bien mais sans en abuser.
Vu l'âge du jeu, j'ai commencé en normal, m'attendant à une difficulté _très_ relevée, en pratique ç'a l'air d'aller. Je suis sur le point de récupérer la clef avec symbole d'armure.




> Je viens de me rappeler que je m'étais inscrit a l'event 
> 
> Du coup, déso Kaede pour l'oubli ^^'


Pas de souci  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

Je reviens quelque peu sur mon avis au dessus, après avoir terminé le 12ème puzzle de la Master Cave, que j'ai vraiment adorée.
C'est toujours un plaisir lorsqu'à partir de mécaniques simples (une épée enflammée, un bâton de givre, et un sceptre pour spawner des blocs et se téléporter dessus), ils arrivent à sortir des puzzles aussi élaborés.
Je me serai bien arraché les cheveux...

Dommage que le reste du jeu n'ai pas été davantage focus sur les puzzles, là où ils ont montré qu'ils pouvaient exceller.

Et ce combat de boss final  ::XD:: 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Supergounou

On passe à 4.



> *Please, Don’t Touch Anything* (2015), backlog toujours et encore.
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Puzzle.
> 
> Un seul écran, des zones où cliquer, 25 fins différentes à trouver. Dur de faire plus minimaliste, DeadFish va être comblé.
> 
> Et pourtant, après avoir terminé les fins les plus "évidentes", Please... va torturer le cerveau du joueur qui va être submerger par les indices (certains ne servant à rien, lol) afin d'utiliser la bonne formule au bon endroit pour résoudre les différents puzzles du jeu. Certains sont même complètement délirants (je suis aller voir une soluce, jamais je n'aurai trouvé ça seul), tous sont souvent bien menés, y a même de la variété dans la manière dont il faut résoudre certains d'entre eux.
> ...


Me reste à finir Rain World, sur lequel j'ai bien progressé, et j'en aurai fini avec cet event. Malheureusement, c'est dur Rain World, très dur, et surtout très frustrant: je ne pense pas que j'arriverai psychologiquement à en voir le bout.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça vaut le coup de s'accrocher. Je sais bien que ça implique de passer outre certaines mécaniques frustrantes (notamment les portails à karma), mais il y a encore tant à voir...  :Emo: 

Si tu atteins le point où le jeu te fait vraiment tourner en bourrique, je pense qu'il ne faudra pas s'interdire d'ouvrir la boîte de Pandore, à savoir quelques coups d’œil ponctuels à une carte / un wiki (ou des guides à base d'indices sans spoiler si ça existe). Ne serait-ce que pour orienter tes efforts de recherche et ne pas trop longtemps errer sans but dans un monde aussi vaste où l'exploration est périlleuse. Venir à bout de Rain World sans aide d'aucune sorte est tout de même un défi réservé à un genre bien particulier de psychopathe.  ::wacko:: 

Si tu ne veux pas en passer par là, ou si la motivation s'épuise, je comprends. Je laisse tout de même ce (très) vague indice à ta disposition, libre à toi de le laisser de côté : à droite puis en haut, et la suite apparaîtra un peu plus clairement. Courage !

----------


## Supergounou

Je suis justement allé me full spoiler sur le wiki du jeu avant de voir ton message  :^_^:  parce que ce matin je me suis retrouvé "bloqué", à savoir que j'ai sauvé dans un passage beaucoup trop dur d'une nouvelle zone, je n'arrivais plus à avancer, et pas moyen de faire marche arrière à cause de ces putains de portes, ça m'a complètement saoulé/désinstall.

Et j'ai bien fait de ne pas m'acharner, car au vu du wiki, j'étais parti à l'opposé de la route logique du jeu (Sky Islands): à mon avis j'aurai pu errer au moins 20h de plus avant de retrouver mon chemin.

Mais bon, l'expérience était vraiment intéressante, tant du point de vu de l'immersion que de comment le gameplay est amené. J'ai toujours aimé les trucs cryptiques où on balance le joueur dans un univers en mode "démerde toi". Mon soucis avec Rain World je pense au final, c'est que je suis assez hermétique aux genres de l'infiltration et de la survie. Le même jeu, mais où le skill est mieux récompensé et sans ce système de porte, je pense que j'aurai adoré.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est un peu l'enfer là-haut en effet... mais c'est un peu l'enfer partout dans ce jeu. D'expérience, il y a toujours moyen de s'en sortir,  mais au prix de beaucoup de patience et de résilience. Un saut loupé et c'est 10-20 minutes de foutues.

Perso je m'étais tapé l'ascension de The Wall jusqu'en haut... dans le mauvais sens. Pour rien en plus, vu qu'on est bloqué en haut (la zone sert à redescendre depuis un autre côté). Va voir sur le wiki la gueule que ça a.  :^_^:  Vu comme tu étais parti, mon indice visait à t'éviter ce calvaire.

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai commencé il y a quelques jours SOMA, mais je dois avouer que je suis une grosse flipette  ::P:  J'y joue 20 minutes et après je stop car j'ai peur XD
Je vais continuer et je le finirai, mais à ce rythme pas sur que ce soit fini fin Novembre  :WTF:

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *FEAR*.

De franchement bonnes sensations de FPS dans les affrontements, mais la seconde moitié du jeu est un peu plus en demi-teinte parce que les ennemis deviennent juste des sacs à PV sans autres changements.
Mon principal reproche : le côté "réaliste" qui contraint à deux armes, c'est bien gentil de me mettre une situation pour sniper mais y a dix minutes quand j'ai croisé un fusil de snipe avec trois balles ben j'ai gardé mon pompe à 80 balles parce que je ne vois pas l'avenir et on perd les munitions accumulées en changeant d'arme  :ouaiouai: 

Le côté horreur est relativement raté, forcé, bateau et au final anecdotique, dommage. Mais le principal reste que ça flingue bien.

----------


## Azareth

*Super Meat Boy*

Je suis arrivé à The Rapture (chapitre 5) et je vais m’arrêter la.

Le jeu a un gameplay très simple, tu peux courir, sauter (nuancier de saut) et faire du walljump. Il faut finir les niveaux pour rejoindre une "princesse" qui à chaque fin de niveau se fait enlever...

Le jeu est très bien fait, les commandes réagissent au poil, les niveaux sont plutôt bien foutu et la musique est géniale.

Le problème est que c'est un die'n'retry et que je n'ai plus le temps de me permettre de gaspiller celui-ci sur un saut pixel-perfect ou retenter 50 fois un niveau pour en maîtriser le pattern et enfin le finir.  :Boom: 

Surtout que la plate-forme n'est ps du tout mon style de jeu favori, je n'aime pas ça. Et même si les premiers chapitre de super meat boy apportent de la satisfaction à les terminer. La frustration arrive ensuite sur des niveaux plus complexes pour moi et ne sert qu'à satisfaire son ego, ce qui n'est pas ma vision du jeu vidéo. Mais ayant été jeune, je peux comprendre ce que procure la sensation de terminer ce genre jeu.  :Fouras: 

Je vais donc passer a Invisible Inc. avant de devoir partir en voyage d'affaire. Mon event se terminera le 21 pour ma pomme.

----------


## NFafa

> *Super Meat Boy*
> 
> Je suis arrivé à The Rapture (chapitre 5) et je vais m’arrêter la.
> ....


Je suis exactement du même avis et dans la même situation qu'Azareth. On peut dire que Super Meat Boy se finit au niveau 4 ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je suis exactement du même avis et dans la même situation qu'Azareth. On peut dire que Super Meat Boy se finit au niveau 4 ?


Ça dépend : tu as un voyage d'affaires aussi ?  ::trollface::

----------


## parpaingue

> Je suis exactement du même avis et dans la même situation qu'Azareth. On peut dire que Super Meat Boy se finit au niveau 4 ?


Je désapprouve avec véhémence  ::(: 
En vrai tu fais ce que tu veux, perso j'avais j'avais pas hésité à lâcher Furi au 4e boss vu que j'aimais pas du tout le jeu. Je l'avais pas validé par contre  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Blague à part, j'ai l'impression que The Rapture est souvent le chapitre de trop pour ceux qui ne sont pas particulièrement des malades du genre. Et c'est dommage : le level design reste au top, exploitant encore de nouvelles idées par rapport aux mondes précédents, la musique déchire, et la fin n'est _vraiment_ plus très loin. Le chapitre 6 est beaucoup plus court (6 niveaux seulement, plus longs que la moyenne mais pas spécialement difficiles).

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, tout seul à la maison, je me dis que je vais lancer Condemned: Criminal Origins. Pas sûr que je continue :
- Je lance, c'est tout moche.
- Je réalise qu'il y a des textes qui manquent dans les menus (on voit les valeurs des options, mais pas leur nom... mais juste pour certaines).
- Je passe en anglais après avoir lu que ça ne semble pas affecter la version anglaise.
- Je télécharge les fixes que je trouve pour avoir au moins une résolution correcte.
- Je lance, je joue 20 minutes et me fait buter.
- Pas de sauvegarde  ::(:  alors que le jeu me dit qu'il sauve à certains checkpoints.
- Je prends mon courage à deux mains et recommence (faut se le farcir le premier chapitre, avec la section tutoriel et toutes les cutscenes).
- Je fais bien attention à sauver manuellement aussi.
- Au moment de quitter, je me rends compte qu'il n'a rien sauvé alors qu'il dit que oui.
- Je quitte, je relance et il n'y a pas de sauvegardes  ::(:  Il y a la possibilité de charger un chapitre, c'est déjà ça...

Le fix widescreen corrige un truc pour les emplacements des sauvegardes, mais ça semble poser problème chez moi. Si je désactive ce fix, je reviens à un jeu non configuré et c'est un peu lourd. A voir si j'abandonne, si je chipote encore pour jouer dans de bonnes conditions ou si je joue chapitre par chapitre...

----------


## acdctabs

> Blague à part, j'ai l'impression que The Rapture est souvent le chapitre de trop pour ceux qui ne sont pas particulièrement des malades du genre. Et c'est dommage : le level design reste au top, exploitant encore de nouvelles idées par rapport aux mondes précédents, la musique déchire, et la fin n'est _vraiment_ plus très loin. Le chapitre 6 est beaucoup plus court (6 niveaux seulement, plus longs que la moyenne mais pas spécialement difficiles).


Je crois que Dark Rapture est clairement l'endroit où j'en ai le plus chié.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je crois que c'est réputé comme le monde le plus difficile.

Jusqu'à Dark Cotton Alley.  ::trollface::

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai commencé un peu *A Story About My Uncle*, et j'ai une question : 

Jusqu'à présent pour envoyer le grappin il fallait que je vise un symbole bleu.
Et là d'un coup, juste après avoir 

Spoiler Alert! 


pris Maddie sur le dos

 je peux envoyer mon grappin sur n'importe quelle surface.

C'est normal ? C'est un bug ? J'ai l'impression d'avoir activé un cheat mode sans faire exprès  :OO: 

Edit : Je me réponds tout seul, je viens de regarder un Let's Play et c'est normal. C'est assez inattendu mais pourquoi pas, je continuerai demain.

Et sinon j'ai fini *Shadow Warrior*, et franchement merci Eskimon, je me suis éclaté ! Petite critique :

"Du gore, de l'humour, et un gameplay extrêmement efficace



Dès l'intro le jeu donne le ton : l'humour débile sera de mise avec un protagoniste qui enfilera les commentaires sarcastiques comme autant de perles. On se croirait vraiment revenu à la grande époque de 3D Realms, avec ce héros qui cite (mal) l'Inspecteur Harry, vanne les ennemis à qui mieux mieux et est du coup doté d'un vrai charisme d'anti-héros.

Deuxième constat : qu'est-ce que c'est gore ! L'arme principale du jeu est le katana, et autant vous dire que vous allez découper du bad guy à plus en finir. Il y a certes des armes à feu, mais elles sont moins réussies et les munitions ne sont pas si fréquentes que ça. Mais tant mieux, ça fait une excuse de plus pour revenir aux fondamentaux de la violence et finir chaque combat avec des bouts de jambes ou de bras jusqu'aux chevilles. Et le katana n'est pas une bête arme de corps-à-corps avec une seule attaque, mais un outil de mort multi-fonction qui est au coeur du gameplay grâce à différentes attaques que vous débloquerez au fur et à mesure.

Pour permettre ces combats rapprochés le jeu propose un système de dash vous permettant de rentrer puis de vous extirper en permanence des groupes d'ennemis, et cette mobilité extraordinaire donne un rythme génial au jeu. On est sans arrêt en train de courir dans tous les sens, de contourner les ennemis, puis de les assaillir à toute vitesse afin de procéder à une décapitation en règle avant de disparaître aussi vite.

On progresse ainsi d'arène en arène, grisé par les déplacements permis par le jeu, et jamais on ne s'ennuie. Seul (petit) bémol : certains ennemis blindés ou armés de bouclier qui ne peuvent être blessés que dans le dos, ça ralentit un peu le schmilblick je trouve. Et quand on te met deux de ces mini-boss en même temps, il devient très difficile d'en contourner un pour le blesser pendant que l'autre nous ravage la face.

Mais globalement le jeu est une vraie réussite, et je le place sans problème au niveau du DOOM de 2016 (même si graphiquement c'est quand même plus basique).

17/20

PS : Il y a bien deux-trois problèmes de sauts ou de chutes buggés mais franchement ça représente 0,5% du jeu alors qu'est-ce qu'on s'en cogne !"

https://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopo.../achievements/

----------


## sebarnolds

> Bon, tout seul à la maison, je me dis que je vais lancer *Condemned: Criminal Origins*. Pas sûr que je continue :
> - Je lance, c'est tout moche.
> - Je réalise qu'il y a des textes qui manquent dans les menus (on voit les valeurs des options, mais pas leur nom... mais juste pour certaines).
> - Je passe en anglais après avoir lu que ça ne semble pas affecter la version anglaise.
> - Je télécharge les fixes que je trouve pour avoir au moins une résolution correcte.
> - Je lance, je joue 20 minutes et me fait buter.
> - Pas de sauvegarde  alors que le jeu me dit qu'il sauve à certains checkpoints.
> - Je prends mon courage à deux mains et recommence (faut se le farcir le premier chapitre, avec la section tutoriel et toutes les cutscenes).
> - Je fais bien attention à sauver manuellement aussi.
> ...


En désactivant une option dans le fix widescreen (qui fait des autres fixes, genre la gestion des sauvegardes) et en lançant le jeu en admin, ça passe enfin. Je vais donc pouvoir continuer...

----------


## banditbandit

> Bon, tout seul à la maison, je me dis que je vais lancer Condemned: Criminal Origins. Pas sûr que je continue :
> - Je lance, c'est tout moche.
> - Je réalise qu'il y a des textes qui manquent dans les menus (on voit les valeurs des options, mais pas leur nom... mais juste pour certaines).
> - Je passe en anglais après avoir lu que ça ne semble pas affecter la version anglaise.
> - Je télécharge les fixes que je trouve pour avoir au moins une résolution correcte.
> - Je lance, je joue 20 minutes et me fait buter.
> - Pas de sauvegarde  alors que le jeu me dit qu'il sauve à certains checkpoints.
> - Je prends mon courage à deux mains et recommence (faut se le farcir le premier chapitre, avec la section tutoriel et toutes les cutscenes).
> - Je fais bien attention à sauver manuellement aussi.
> ...


T"as essayé le jeu avec les nouvelles textures Comdemned Origins, bon c'est du 4X 4K mais ça doit fonctionner sous d'autres résolutions je suppose .






> Et sinon j'ai fini *Shadow Warrior*, et franchement merci Eskimon, je me suis éclaté ! Petite critique :
> 
> "Du gore, de l'humour, et un gameplay extrêmement efficace
> 
> 
> 
> Dès l'intro le jeu donne le ton : l'humour débile sera de mise avec un protagoniste qui enfilera les commentaires sarcastiques comme autant de perles. On se croirait vraiment revenu à la grande époque de 3D Realms, avec ce héros qui cite (mal) l'Inspecteur Harry, vanne les ennemis à qui mieux mieux et est du coup doté d'un vrai charisme d'anti-héros.
> 
> Deuxième constat : qu'est-ce que c'est gore ! L'arme principale du jeu est le katana, et autant vous dire que vous allez découper du bad guy à plus en finir. Il y a certes des armes à feu, mais elles sont moins réussies et les munitions ne sont pas si fréquentes que ça. Mais tant mieux, ça fait une excuse de plus pour revenir aux fondamentaux de la violence et finir chaque combat avec des bouts de jambes ou de bras jusqu'aux chevilles. Et le katana n'est pas une bête arme de corps-à-corps avec une seule attaque, mais un outil de mort multi-fonction qui est au coeur du gameplay grâce à différentes attaques que vous débloquerez au fur et à mesure.
> ...


Ouais le fps est très sympa par contre les arènes avec les boss c'est pas les parties la plus enthousiasmantes.

----------


## Hilikkus

Je laisse tomber *Akane*. 
C'est très joli, la bande son tabasse, le principe a l'air cool... Mais je suis ultra nul, je peine à dépasser les 50 kills et je ne vois aucune amélioration dans mon skill. J'ai donc fini *Whisper Of a Machine*, et c'était bien, j'en parle dans le topic des point & click.

Et pour me venger j'enchaine sur *Ape Out* (qui n'est pas dans ma liste de l'event  :Facepalm: )

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu passes trop ton temps à kaner ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Hilikkus

> Tu passes trop ton temps à kaner ?


Je te soupçonnes de m'avoir offert ce jeu uniquement pour caser ce jeu de mot   :tired:

----------


## Altay

Fini *Dragonball FighterZ*. Très chouette jeu de baston, facile à prendre en main. L'histoire n'est pas dingue mais on ne vient pas vraiment pour ça.

----------


## jopopoe

Fini *A Story About My Uncle* : 


"A Story About My Uncle est un jeu de plate-forme à la première personne vous fournissant un grappin pour évoluer de rocher flottant en rocher flottant. Il tente bien de narre une histoire (avec moults émotions) au passage, mais je dois avouer que ça n'est pas le côté du jeu que j'ai préféré.

Déjà parce que le coup du narrateur qui raconte ce qu'on fait en temps réel, c'était sympa dans Bastion, mais The Stanley Parable est passé par là et depuis plus rien n'est pareil. Mais aussi parce que j'ai trouvé l'histoire assez basique, et les personnages pas vraiment attachants (pas aidé c'est sûr par un chara-design un peu moche).

Les qualités du jeu se situent plutôt dans son gameplay, qui est plus convaincant. On se balance façon Indiana Jones de support en support, en essayant de conserver le maximum d'élan pour parvenir à chaque nouvelle plate-forme. Les checkpoints sont fréquents, et si certains passages vers la fin lorgnent un peu du côté du die-and-retry, le jeu n'est jamais vraiment trop dur.

Bref j'ai passé 3 heures à jouer à Tarzan du futur, et c'était cool.

14/20"

https://imgur.com/zc1sRMS


Prochain jeu, *The Saboteur*. Je le sens bien, celui-là !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Quelqu'un sur ce topic qu'a finalement aimé *A Story About My Uncle* !  ::P:

----------


## jopopoe

Oh ben ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard, mais oui c'est une petite aventure sympa. Il a mauvaise réputation par ici ? Je me souviens pas des retours des events précédents.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Oh ben ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard, mais oui c'est une petite aventure sympa. Il a mauvaise réputation par ici ? Je me souviens pas des retours des events précédents.


Ouais c'est pas un jeu horrible mais ici il y a eu au moins 3 retours vraiment pas positifs, le mien inclus  ::XD::

----------


## jopopoe

Effectivement je viens d'aller voir les avis sur le site des events. Il est vraiment trop bien ce site  ::wub::

----------


## sebarnolds

> T"as essayé le jeu avec les nouvelles textures Comdemned Origins, bon c'est du 4X 4K mais ça doit fonctionner sous d'autres résolutions je suppose .


Merci pour l'info, mais vu que je viens enfin d'arriver à faire tourner le jeu correctement sur mon pc, je vais pas approfondir la question  ::):  Les graphismes qui datent un peu ne me dérange pas plus que ça.

----------


## Eskimon

Moi j'avais bien aimé A Story About My Uncle !

----------


## banditbandit

> Merci pour l'info, mais vu que je viens enfin d'arriver à faire tourner le jeu correctement sur mon pc, je vais pas approfondir la question  Les graphismes qui datent un peu ne me dérange pas plus que ça.


Faudra que je test le pack HD à l'occasion, j'y avais joué sur pc il y a longtemps et avec la galette, pas sur steam, il tournait comme un charme. J'avais relancé sur steam "pour voir" il me semble que le jeu était en 4:3 ça m'avait choqué  ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

> Moi j'avais bien aimé A Story About My Uncle !


Moi aussi, mais j'y avais joué lors d'un event organisé avant la création du site et du topic. J'en parlais là : https://cabinetdechaologie.wordpress...appin-compris/

----------


## sebarnolds

> Faudra que je test le pack HD à l'occasion, j'y avais joué sur pc il y a longtemps et avec la galette, pas sur steam, il tournait comme un charme. J'avais relancé sur steam "pour voir" il me semble que le jeu était en 4:3 ça m'avait choqué


Oui, mais il y a un fix widescreen, ça se trouve assez facilement sur PC Gaming Wiki.

----------


## parpaingue

"Fini" *Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze*.

Entre guillemets parce qu'il me reste plein de trucs à faire dessus mais j'ai vu la fin donc je le valide.
Sans surprise c'est très bien.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Au bout d'une vingtaines d'heures de jeu, avec la totalité des "Sponsor Goals" atteints depuis belle lurette et presque tous les "Milestones" (cf. screenshot) sur ma première partie, je pense avoir assez honnêtement rempli le contrat pour valider *Surviving Mars*.



En fait de jeu de gestion de colonie, je parlerais plutôt de city-builder à gimmick spatial : le jeu me semble avoir, au fond, davantage en commun avec _Cities: Skylines_ qu'avec _RimWorld_, surtout une fois la partie bien engagée. Je souligne légèrement ce point car j'ai eu un peu de mal à ressentir l'aspect "conquête de Mars" autrement que comme un élégant décor.

Dans son genre, Surviving Mars est réussi. Après l'avoir trouvé plutôt moche au premier abord, j'ai vite pris du plaisir en voyant tout ce petit monde prendre vie. Cinq (!) tutoriels sont là pour aider à la prise en main, ce qui est louable mais conduit hélas à oublier la moitié de ce qu'on a appris une fois que la vraie partie commence - heureusement que l'interface reste globalement assez intuitive malgré quelques lourdeurs. La musique installe une ambiance parfaitement appropriée à de longues et relaxantes sessions, d'autant plus que le rythme du jeu est plutôt lent (même en vitesse max) et peu stressant (on a généralement le temps de traiter les problèmes avant qu'ils n'aient des conséquences graves). De ce point de vue-là c'est très agréable à jouer, et même parfois difficile de décrocher.

Au niveau des bémols, certaines mécaniques de jeu sont un peu lourdes, surtout en début de partie lorsque les moyens technologiques permettant de les simplifier ne sont pas encore disponibles (par exemple, le transport des ressources et la portée limitée des drones m'a longtemps fait hésiter à m'étendre). L'arbre technologique, justement, est du genre imbitable, ce qui rend le développement assez hasardeux. La grille hexagonale n'apporte absolument rien si ce n'est de graves angoisses pour les maniaques qui aiment que tout soit bien aligné. Et... c'est à peu près tout.

J'ai donc passé un bon moment. Merci Azareth pour la découverte, c'était chouette... bien que pas tout à fait conforme à ce que j'imaginais !

----------


## darkvador

c'est amusant, A story about my uncle j'ai mis moyennement aimé mais en y pensant j'ai plutôt un bon souvenir.

----------


## Kulfy

C'est drôle oui, j'ai aussi mis "moyennement aimé", et je n'ai pourtant pas le moindre bon souvenir qui remonte.  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai commencé il y a quelques jours *SOMA*, mais je dois avouer que je suis une grosse flipette  J'y joue 20 minutes et après je stop car j'ai peur XD
> Je vais continuer et je le finirai, mais à ce rythme pas sur que ce soit fini fin Novembre


Trop marrant, c'est exactement mon cas (sur PS4)  ::XD:: 

Je pense être aux 2/3 de l'aventure mais j'ai de plus en plus de mal de le relancer... ET pourtant j'avais cru comprendre qu'il était moins horrifique qu'Amnesia et Penumbra... Mais c'est impressionnant comme ce jeu peut te mettre la pression... Les devs sont des pros à ce niveau...

----------


## Ruvon

SOMA je l'ai fini entre deux events (on me l'avait assigné pour le dernier, mais je l'ai fini après la date prévue), j'ai eu deux trois passages un brin flippants, mais globalement j'ai trouvé ça gérable (de Riv).

Ce qui m'a un peu saoulé à force, ce sont les perturbations sur l'écran et le son qui devient désagréable dans le casque quand le danger se rapproche (oui, je joue aux jeux flippants au casque et dans le noir, keskya).

J'ai trouvé Alien Isolation plus stressant, _observer plus dérangeant par exemple.

----------


## maxtidus10

> "Fini" *Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze*.
> 
> Entre guillemets parce qu'il me reste plein de trucs à faire dessus mais j'ai vu la fin donc je le valide.
> Sans surprise c'est très bien.


Ouai il est top^^ J'espère que tu prendras plaisir et finir les lettres KONG et les niveaux K, c'est plaisant si tu rage pas trop et le monde 7 a des niveaux pas plus dur que la moyenne des niveaux K je trouve. (j'avais même chopé l'intégralité des pièces de puzzle mais ça ça ne sert à rien...)




> Trop marrant, c'est exactement mon cas (sur PS4) 
> 
> Je pense être aux 2/3 de l'aventure mais j'ai de plus en plus de mal de le relancer... ET pourtant j'avais cru comprendre qu'il était moins horrifique qu'Amnesia et Penumbra... Mais c'est impressionnant comme ce jeu peut te mettre la pression... Les devs sont des pros à ce niveau...


Je viens d'arriver à Tau pour ma part et j'ai connu ma première mort ! Traumatisme ! (Ne pas rester devant les sas qui s'ouvrent la bas !)

----------


## Eskimon

J'ai "terminé" mon premier jeu \o/ : *Monster Prom* (https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...0/achievements)
Bon en vrai j'ai fait que 2 run, un échoué et un réussi.

Alors pour ceux qui connaissent pas, MP est un Visual Novel. C'est un genre auquel je suis peu sensible, mais je savais pas que s'en était un avant de le lancer (merci les jeux en bundle). Cela dit, MP propose une ambiance vraiment chouette pour peu que vous parliez bien l'anglais.
L'idée du jeu est la suivante : Vous êtes un étudiant "monstre" d'une université lambda et vous devez trouver un-e partenaire pour le bal de fin d'année. Pour cela vous avez un certain nombre de tour pour réussir votre coup en choisissant la réponse qui vous plait le plus à chaque tour. Perso c'est là que je bloque. Impossible de savoir à l'avance si mon choix sera bon ou mauvais (mais faute de connaitre suffisamment le jeu probablement). Les premières parties je fais des choix qui me semble sympa, mais s'avèrent nuls au final. Mais c'est pas grave, car en commençant on choisi partie courte (~30minutes) ou partie longue (~60 minutes) du coup on sait que même si ca semble mal barré se sera jamais pour trop longtemps :D . D'ailleurs ma seconde partie me semblait carrément mal parti mais j'ai gagné quand même en finissant avec un partenaire que je voulais justement évité (qui m'avait rejeté sur ma partie précédente :D Karma.). Merci la chance / le pif.
Enfin, comme dit plus tot, pour moi l'aspect "gameplay que j'aime pas" a largement été compensé par une ambiance assez sympa. Les dialogues sont bien écrits, bien décalés, avec ce qu'il faut de vulgarité pour coller à l'ambiance (ce qui m'a surpris au début pensant partir sur un jeu plutôt "tout publique" :D ) à la condition de gérer l'anglais quand même...

Bref : Moyennement aimé mais content de l'avoir fait quand même !

Prochain jeu à fini : Yoku's Island Express. J'y suis presque ! Et là pour le coup c'est coup de coeur sur la pipouness du jeu :D

----------


## maxtidus10

Et voilà, fini *SOMA* :

Preuve : ICI

Nouveau jeu fini dans le cadre de l'event du backlog canard PC. Je dois avouer être dans un état assez trouble après avoir fini ce jeu. Déjà, les survival-horror ne sont pas du tout ma tasse de thé en général. Je suis une flipette quand je joue, et ça me met trop mal pour réellement parler de plaisir de jeu. Celui-là aussi m'a bien fait flipper surtout au début, mais petit à petit, je me suis habitué à ces moments flippants et, même s'ils continuaient à avoir de l'effet sur moi, ne m'ont pas non plus complètement empêché de jouer (contrairement à un Outlast par exemple). En effet, le jeu est beaucoup moins effrayant, et pour moi c'est tant mieux, car il plante surtout une ambiance, vraiment immersive, ou on ressent la perte de repères, le découragement et le désenchantement du protagoniste face à son destin. Car l'écriture aussi est soignée, et les personnages, les révélations sur l'état de l'humanité en 2104… Tout ça est à la fois crédible, fantasmant et terrifiant. Le jeu nous explique bien quelles sont les règles qui permettent de se copier dans un nouveau corps, comment la conscience du héros a pu être sauvegardée 1 siècle après sa mort. Elle nous montre aussi que Simon a déjà du abandonner une copie de lui-même pour pouvoir se copier dans un autre corps… Et pourtant, au dernier moment, on a quand même espoir que cette règle ne soit pas respectée. Mais quand Simon, au moment final, réussit à se copier dans l'ARK, on réalise déjà que sa copie actuelle, elle, restera bloquée à jamais dans cette station, condamnée à une mort solitaire. Cette fin se suffisait complètement à elle-même, mais la petite scène post générique vient montrer l'autre facette de cette dernière action, celle qui montre la nouvelle copie de Simon, sauvée, à l'intérieur de l'ARK. J'en garde donc un joli souvenir, maintenant que je n'ai plus à arpenter, accroupi, les corridors étroits de ces stations sous-marines à côté desquelles un Rapture ravagé reste un 5 étoiles. Mais je n'irai pas non plus jusqu'à dire que le fait d'y jouer en lui-même représentait un vrai plaisir pour moi. C'est le genre de jeu que je pourrais limite plus apprécier en film  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Terminé *Condemned: Criminal Origins* dans le cadre du backlog event.
> 
> Un jeu bien bof au final. Les combats sont assez brutaux, mais deviennent vite répétitifs. Les décors aussi. L'histoire n'est pas des plus compréhensibles.
> 
> Au final, j'ai pas passé un mauvais moment, mais je suis bien content de l'avoir fini...


Je vais donc reprendre ma partie sur *GRIS* qui me déçoit un peu...

----------


## doggy d

Fini mon premier (et plus long) jeu de l'event : *Dark Messiah of Might and Magic*

Fini en +/- 15  heures:
j'ai vraiment bien aimé pour :
+ l'ambiance dark fantasy excellente;
+ les combats très prenants, jouant avec la physique, la magie, le décor...;
+ la direction artistique très réussie;
+ le level design ingénieux et vertical avec beaucoup de secrets à découvrir;

juste un gros souci technique :
- beaucoup de crashs avec retours bureau... (sauvegardez très souvent !!!);

En conclusion, le jeu n'a pas pris une ride et se présente même sur plusieurs points comme un Dark Souls en FPS (ambiance et sentiment de solitude, direction artistique, combats tactiques avec gestion de la stamina et brise garde)     ::wub::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Fini mon troisième jeu, *Shadow Warrior*.
Un FPS d'action qui se laisse très bien jouer, sans prétention. Je n'ai pas trouvé la musique, les graphismes et l'histoire trop intéressants, par contre les échanges entre les deux personnages principaux et en général l'humour sont très drôles et je me suis bien amusée.
C'est vraiment un jeu pas mal dans son genre mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de beaucoup penser "Uhmmm, oui mais DOOM était mieux". Il y a tellement de choses qui sont presque les mêmes dans les deux jeux que c'est impossible de ne pas penser que *Shadow Warrior* n'est qu'une version moins bien de DOOM avec un katana.
Bref, j'ai passé un bon moment et le jeu n'est pas mauvais du tout, mais il ne me donnerait pas envie d'y rejouer en NG+.

----------


## doggy d

2ème jeu fini : *Her Story*

Et ce fut une belle claque de 4 heures sans décrocher !!!
J'ai adoré !!

Intelligent, prenant, superbement joué, unique... 
C'est 10/10 pour ma part.  ::wub::

----------


## sebarnolds

4ème jeu fini pour moi : GRIS




> Terminé *GRIS* à l'instant.
> 
> Une superbe direction artistique et une musique envoûtante pour une expérience relaxante, assez courte, mais agréable. Un peu déçu cependant par l'histoire, j'attendais un peu de ce point de vue là (je n'ai rien compris à l'histoire, si histoire il y a).
> 
> Merci à madgicsysteme qui me l'a offert via cpcgifts.


Il ne me reste plus que *Shadow Warrior* pour finir la sélection de Kaede. Pas sûr que j'y arrive dans les temps, mais, il me semble bien que j'en suis déjà à mon record (4 jeux sur un event).

----------


## Eskimon

2ème jeu pour ma part : *Yoku's Island Express*

Vous jouer un petit scarabée qui pousse sa petite boule. Vous arrivez sur une île et on vous alpague direct pour vous balancer le rôle de facteur de l'île. Dans les minutes qui suivent vous découvrez les soucis qui s'y déroulent... Du coup, on pourrait croire que c'est un jeu de quête FedEx, mais comme vous êtes postier ca tombe bien. Il va falloir allez voir des types pour résoudre ce qui se passe sur l'île, et dans la foulée poster du courrier et livrer des colis et rencontrer des gens... Mais ce que j'ai pas dit, c'est qu'en fait c'est un jeu de flipper !!! J'avais pas touché à ca depuis celui de windows 98 ! Et qu'est ce que c'est bien fait. Le scénario va bien, la musique est chatoyantes, tout est pipou à souhait ! Quelle grande bouffée d'air frais !
Mon seul reproche, les combats de boss qui sont un peu en mode feignant puisque ces derniers ont une barre de vie divisée en trois et il faut alors faire 3 fois le même pattern pour les battre, j'ai trouvé que ca avait peu d'intérêt de faire 3 fois la même chose. Aussi j'ai eu du mal à m'orienter sur la carte (pour aller dans les caves par exemple), il a fallu que j'atteigne la fin du jeu pour commencer à m'y sentir à l'aise...
Mais sinon c'était vraiment un bon moment !

Merci pour la recommandation ! Je l'ai pas fait à 100% mais je compte le laisser installer pour continuer les achievements et faire les derniers mystères de l'île...

Maintenant j'ai commencé le gros morceau de l'event, The Witness, mais pas sur que j'arrive à la fin avant la fin du mois...

----------


## Ruvon

En tous cas le rythme retombe après un début pas trop mal. 34 jeux finis le 15 novembre, 45 le 25 novembre.

Pourtant il y a du motivé, 8 personnes ont fini au moins 3 jeux (dont 5 en ont fini 4). Ça fait un tiers des participants (8/24) qui a fini (quasiment) les deux tiers des jeux de l'ensemble de l'event (29/45).

----------


## Franky Mikey

Sûrement parce qu'on a commencé par les trucs qui nous motivaient le plus.  ::P: 

Perso je suis dans mon dernier jeu, Guacamelee! 2. J'avance à petits pas, en y trouvant à la fois plaisir (parce que ce metroid-like est bien fichu, agréable manette en main, bourré de traits d'humour et dynamisé par de chouettes musiques) et lassitude (parce que les mécaniques n'ont rien d'original, parce que l'histoire est quelconque et que le ton de déconnade permanente n'aide absolument pas à s'y impliquer... peut-être tout simplement parce que je n'ai pas si envie de jouer à un truc comme ça en ce moment  ::): ). J'irai probablement au bout d'ici la fin de la semaine, mais avec un enthousiasme tout relatif.

----------


## Ruvon

Moi j'ai attaqué par les plus courts  ::ninja:: 

Y a The Council qui me fait du gringue, mais j'ai d'autres trucs de prévu avant et un tortionnaire qui se prend pour un rédac chef qui veut des articles  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> un tortionnaire qui se prend pour un rédac chef qui veut des articles


C'est toi qui as commencé en te prenant pour un rédacteur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> Trop marrant, c'est exactement mon cas (sur PS4) 
> 
> Je pense être aux 2/3 de l'aventure mais j'ai de plus en plus de mal de le relancer... ET pourtant j'avais cru comprendre qu'il était moins horrifique qu'Amnesia et Penumbra... Mais c'est impressionnant comme ce jeu peut te mettre la pression... Les devs sont des pros à ce niveau...


Je le trouve moins horrifiant (quoiqu'il y a quand même des scènes bien crades et/ou dérangeantes). Par contre, on se pose beaucoup plus de questions.

----------


## Kaede

J'avance sur le remaster de Resident Evil, mais j'ai toujours pas fini (dans les *20h* au compteur, peut-être 1h ou 2 en moins si on retire le temps dans les menus, mais c'est tout...).
J'ai jamais été bien doué aux point'n clicks, or le jeu en reprend certains éléments (avec une contrainte d'inventaire bien relou qui n'aide pas pour cette usage, elle empêche de se blinder d'items pour bourriner plus vite les combinaisons en cas de manque d'inspiration), du coup j'avance pas bien vite. J'apprécie le jeu, mais le backtracking, accentué à mort par mes tâtonnements (pires qu'au début du jeu, la map praticable devenant de plus en plus grande au fil du jeu) dilue un peu l'expérience, dommage.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est toi qui as commencé en te prenant pour un rédacteur.


 :^_^:  Enfoiré  :tired:

----------


## Kulfy

J'ai commencé Metal Gear Rising : Revengeance de mon côté, et c'est pas jojo.
C'est le jeu aux mécaniques les moins bien expliquées auquel j'ai jamais touché.

Le jeu te lâche sans t'expliquer - ou très vaguement, et mal - les parades, comment récupérer de la vie sur les ennemis, comment utiliser les soins (j'ai fini par comprendre, mais seulement après avoir vaincu le premier boss), c'est du délire.
On te laisse progresser au début en faisant à peu près n'importe quoi, puis tu arrives au premier boss (Blade Wolf) sans trop de soucis, et là tu te prends un gros, gros mur.

Le port PC est assez affligeant également :
- l'ergonomie du mode Katana à la souris est cataclysmique
- les gestes de petite amplitude ne sont pas pris en compte à la souris ; pratique pour ajuster un ennemi au viseur  ::XD:: 
- les boutons de tranche de la souris ne sont pas reconnus

C'est dommage, on sent qu'il y a une vraie profondeur dans le gameplay - il y a un menu d'aide qui décrit la liste des combos sur des pages et des pages - mais rien de tout ça n'est abordé/présenté pendant le jeu.

L'histoire est un vrai nanar, mais c'est tellement too much que ça en devient amusant.

Bref, je n'aurais probablement pas terminé d'ici la fin du mois, mais il n'a pas l'air trop long, donc j'essaierai quand même d'en voir le bout. Pour une première entrée dans l'univers Metal Gear - même si c'est un spin-off - ça ne donne pas très envie d'en voir davantage.

----------


## parpaingue

C'est clairement un jeu à jouer au pad et les explications sont assez catastrophiques oui, par contre je me souviens très bien qu'il y a un tuto mais je ne sais plus si il est très complet.
Protip: y a une esquive dans les compétences déblocables cheapos dès le début, je l'avais découvert sur le boss final en rageant sur son absence tout le long du jeu, ça permet d'éviter les attaques "choppes" (rouges ou jaunes je sais plus) facilement.

De mon côté j'avance dans Legend of Grimrock, descendu au lvl 9. Si j'y parviens à temps j'aurai débloqué l'achievement de clear tous mes jeux  :Cigare:

----------


## Kaede

En plus de jouer au pad, un second conseil pour MGR : ne te plante pas dans le choix de difficulté au début. Après, on ne peut plus changer, or il y a quelques passages vraiment très tendus.
J'ai failli carrément renoncer à une partie assez avancée à cause de ça. J'avais dû jouer en hard je crois (je ne suis plus tout à fait certain).

----------


## jopopoe

Moi je me suis perdu dans *The Saboteur* : je m'éclate tellement à faire sauter tout ce qui me passe sous la main que je n'avance que très lentement dans l'histoire principale.

Donc 15 heures de jeu, mais seulement 38% de progression globale. J'essaierai de boucler l'histoire principale avant la fin du mois, parce que je ne pense pas du tout pouvoir faire le 100% d'ici au 30 novembre !

----------


## Eskimon

> Moi je me suis perdu dans *The Saboteur* : je m'éclate tellement à faire sauter tout ce qui me passe sous la main que je n'avance que très lentement dans l'histoire principale.
> 
> Donc 15 heures de jeu, mais seulement 38% de progression globale. J'essaierai de boucler l'histoire principale avant la fin du mois, parce que je ne pense pas du tout pouvoir faire le 100% d'ici au 30 novembre !


:D J'avais eu la même mésaventure quand je l'ai fait :D Pour l'event la fin de l'histoire fera amplement l'affaire, tu pourras toujours tout faire péter au mois de décembre pour réchauffer l'ambiance  ::):  Ravi que le choix t'ai plus en tout cas !

----------


## doggy d

Voilà, je viens de terminer *Nex Machina* en mode "Arcade" au niveau de difficulté "Expérimenté" (après 23 continues sur 99) ; j'en ai vraiment bavé sur le dernier boss (qui n'est pas le true last boss  :;):  mais je me suis accroché... (pour info, on recommence l'entièreté du boss à chaque "continu", trèèèès mauvais pour la tension...)

Un superbe twinstick shooter, mélange de Geometry Wars et de Resogun (du même développeur pour ce dernier).
Réalisation fantastique, rythme de folie, musique de qualité, des tas de secrets, un challenge présent (4 mode de difficulté apparemment).

Je le conseille vraiment   ::wub:: 

Ceci clôture mon Event de la meilleure des manières, tel un ninja face à une horde de méchants robots tueurs   ::siffle::

----------


## Cannes

Bon, fini aucun jeu parce que la co du crous n'a pas vraiment  voulu me laisser télécharger des truc..et les partiels non plus d'ailleurs.  :Emo: 
En espérant qu'il y a une édition de Noel pour que je vous défonce tous avec amour.

----------


## madgic

J'ai fini *Metal Gear Solid V : Ground Zeroes*.



> Mouais, j'ai pas plus aimé que ça. Après peut être que j'ai mal joué, je suis même plus discret sur les AC, c'est dire.


Après j'ai fini tout les Dishonored en étant le plus furtif possible et j'ai adoré, revenir à de l'infiltration où on ne peut pas grimper partout est dur pour moi.

Pas sur que je finisse un autre jeu d'ici la fin de l'event. Mais tu peux être fier de toi doggy d, c'est la première fois, depuis que les events sont sur le site, que je termine 2 jeu sur un event, d'habitude c'est un seul, j'ai doublé mon score habituel  ::lol::

----------


## Kulfy

> C'est clairement un jeu à jouer au pad et les explications sont assez catastrophiques oui, par contre je me souviens très bien qu'il y a un tuto mais je ne sais plus si il est très complet.
> Protip: y a une esquive dans les compétences déblocables cheapos dès le début, je l'avais découvert sur le boss final en rageant sur son absence tout le long du jeu, ça permet d'éviter les attaques "choppes" (rouges ou jaunes je sais plus) facilement.
> 
> De mon côté j'avance dans Legend of Grimrock, descendu au lvl 9. Si j'y parviens à temps j'aurai débloqué l'achievement de clear tous mes jeux


Je suis passé sur pad, et en effet, Raiden est bien plus agréable à manier - j'aurais du faire le switch plus tôt.
Il n'y a que le mode Katana, que je trouve toujours aussi foireux, mais bon, je vais finir par me dire que le problème vient de moi  ::ninja:: 

J'avais débloqué l'esquive, mais elle était perdue au milieu de la cinquantaine de combos dans le menu d'aide, merci de me l'avoir rappelé, c'est bien pratique !

----------


## doggy d

> Mais tu peux être fier de toi doggy d, c'est la première fois, depuis que les events sont sur le site, que je termine 2 jeu sur un event, d'habitude c'est un seul, j'ai doublé mon score habituel


Félicitations ! ça me fait plaisir  :;): 

J'ai fait honneur aussi à ta liste  ::):  Fini 3 jeux : Dark Messiah, Her Story et Nex Machina

----------


## NFafa

J'avais oublié de dire que j'ai "terminé" Brigador :



Alors oui il manque le dernier niveau, mais il plante systématiquement après quelques secondes de jeu -et de ce que j'ai compris c'est une extension donc ça compte pas !
L'interface est assez immonde avec un filtre moche mais une fois en jeu il y a un côté old school assez plaisant. Le jeu réagit bien et semble assez précis dans ces contrôles, et je trouve que les combats fonctionnent bien. Je crois que le jeu poursuit une sorte d'histoire au fil des missions mais je n'ai à peu près rien compris. C'est très compliqué. Le menu possède une entrée "lore" ou on peut acheter pleins d'informations sur pleins de sujet mais le jeu ne donne vraiment pas envie de s'y plonger. 
Note : je n'ai pas vu de robots dans le jeu, il est donc Hors-sujet  ::rolleyes:: 

=> J'ai moyennement aimé.


Terminé également *Bastion* 



C'est très beau, des graphismes fins et colorés, c'est très bien animé, le personnage se contrôle parfaitement avec des armes variées et rarement inutiles. Malgré tous ces points positifs je n'ai jamais vraiment accroché - après réflexion le fait que le narrateur parle en anglais pendant les combats et que par conséquent je rate la moitié des dialogues a pu jouer. Je ne suis pas sur que je l'aurais terminé si il n'avait pas fait partie de l'event. 

=> J'ai moyennement aimé.

----------


## parpaingue

> Note : je n'ai pas vu de robots dans le jeu, il est donc Hors-sujet


Mais heu un jeu où tu pilotes un gros mecha au centre de l'écran pour blaster des trucs ça marche dans le thème robot non  ::huh:: 

Concernant Bastion, je l'avais fait sur un event précédent et bien aimé, mais effectivement comprenant bien l'anglais j'avais pas noté que ça puisse déranger pour suivre et pour l'ambiance.

De mon côté j'ai fini *Legend of Grimrock* qui était fort sympathique, le seul vrai reproche que j'ai à lui faire c'est que les ennemis sont tous trop des sacs à PV, ce qui rend les combats inutilement longs (joué en normal). Par contre eux ils nous défoncent en quelques coups  :ouaiouai:  Je sais faut "danser" autour, mais pour le coup ça reste mal équilibré à mon avis, tomber sur 2/3 streums dans une petite pièce c'est pas une épreuve, c'est un chargement de sauvegarde quasi assuré.

Du coup achievement unlocked, j'ai réussi à finir tous mes jeux  :Rock:  Le fait que le seul jeu que j'ai pas aimé était largement le plus court a bien aidé.
La qualitance des jeux aussi ça aide, maintenant faut que j'aille faire le 100% de Tropical Freeze et j'écoulerai probablement les deux extensions de FEAR plus tard.
Merci beaucoup à Maxtidus10 pour la sélection, j'ai beaucoup apprécié la diversité de genres dans les jeux choisis, ça facilite vraiment la motivation pour tout finir.

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *The Walking Dead: Michonne*

Avant mon avis un peu de contexte:
- Je ne suis pas fan du gore et des zombies mais j'aime les histoires avec des dilemmes cruciaux
- Je n'ai ni vu la série The Walking Dead ni lu les comics
- Au niveau des TWD de Telltales, je m'en étais tenu à la saison 1, qui se suffit à elle même.

Cet épisode avec Michonne est moins porté sur les choix moraux (il n'y a pas de Clémentine à protéger ici) mais plus sur une éthique personnelle a suivre, sachant qu'on incarne un personnage dégourdi mais en plein trauma.
La formule Telltale est bien respectée avec ici des interactions limitées au minimum, un excellent doublage et du QTE en pagaille. A signaler ici, les meilleurs scènes d'actions d'un jeu Telltales à ma connaissance. Par contre, j'ai eu un peu de mal à m'impliquer: Le personne de Michonne est tellement badass que je me disais "OSEF des choix, même si tout le monde meurt autour d'elle elle arrivera à s'en sortir"

Un bon complément, qui explore un personnage charsmatique, mais aux enjeux limités. Attention par contre, Le jeux met bien en avant les détails gores, bien plus que la 1e saison de The Walking Dead.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Mais heu un jeu où tu pilotes un gros mecha au centre de l'écran pour blaster des trucs ça marche dans le thème robot non 
> 
> Concernant Bastion, je l'avais fait sur un event précédent et bien aimé, mais effectivement comprenant bien l'anglais j'avais pas noté que ça puisse déranger pour suivre et pour l'ambiance.
> 
> De mon côté j'ai fini *Legend of Grimrock* qui était fort sympathique, le seul vrai reproche que j'ai à lui faire c'est que les ennemis sont tous trop des sacs à PV, ce qui rend les combats inutilement longs (joué en normal). Par contre eux ils nous défoncent en quelques coups  Je sais faut "danser" autour, mais pour le coup ça reste mal équilibré à mon avis, tomber sur 2/3 streums dans une petite pièce c'est pas une épreuve, c'est un chargement de sauvegarde quasi assuré.
> 
> Du coup achievement unlocked, j'ai réussi à finir tous mes jeux  Le fait que le seul jeu que j'ai pas aimé était largement le plus court a bien aidé.
> La qualitance des jeux aussi ça aide, maintenant faut que j'aille faire le 100% de Tropical Freeze et j'écoulerai probablement les deux extensions de FEAR plus tard.
> Merci beaucoup à Maxtidus10 pour la sélection, j'ai beaucoup apprécié la diversité de genres dans les jeux choisis, ça facilite vraiment la motivation pour tout finir.


Un grand bravo à toi ! Et content que ça t'ai plu, je m'étais forcé à te donner que des jeux que j'avais fini (et apprécié). Un bel exploit que de finir les 5 jeux O: Bon courage pour le 100% sur tropical freeze  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Terminé également *Bastion* 
> 
> C'est très beau, des graphismes fins et colorés, c'est très bien animé, le personnage se contrôle parfaitement avec des armes variées et rarement inutiles. Malgré tous ces points positifs je n'ai jamais vraiment accroché - après réflexion le fait que le narrateur parle en anglais pendant les combats et que par conséquent je rate la moitié des dialogues a pu jouer. 
> => J'ai moyennement aimé.


Exactement mon avis... 
Je pense que sur le coup on aurait apprécié le jeu différemment s'il y avait eu une VF pour le narrateur. Ici, effectivement je suis passé totalement à côté de la narration en plein combat...
Sinon DA et musiques terribles

----------


## Kulfy

L'event se termine ce week-end, vous avez jusqu'à dimanche soir pour valider ce que vous pouvez  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Trop de pression.  :Sweat:

----------


## Ruvon

> Trop de pression.


 :Beer:

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah ah, santé ! (je vais m'y mettre d'ici peu... à la pression, pas aux jeux)  ::): 

Perso, j'ai fini 4 jeux, ça doit être un record. Il me reste Shadow Warrior que j'ai commencé (prologue et premier chapitre terminés), mais j'ai eu besoin de faire une pause (pendant laquelle j'ai terminé Algo Bot et Full Throttle Remastered). Je le terminerai probablement pendant la première semaine de décembre...

----------


## Eskimon

Est-ce que par un vice de forme quelqu'un que l'évent pourrait se terminer lundi soir ? Je suis pas loin de finir The witness et je pense que d'ici lundi soir ça devrait le faire :D

----------


## madgic

> Est-ce que par un vice de forme quelqu'un que l'évent pourrait se terminer lundi soir ? Je suis pas loin de finir The witness et je pense que d'ici lundi soir ça devrait le faire :D


Les admins ont tout les pouvoirs  ::siffle:: 

Surtout Kulfy qui a organisé tout cet event  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

Bon pour la première fois je ne finirais pas un jeu à un event. J'ai préféré passer mon temps sur Isaac ... Je suis déçu par moi même.

----------


## maxtidus10

Brûlez moi cet hérétique !!  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Petit Viking:  :Petit Viking:  :Death:  :Death:  :haha:  :haha:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Pour moi c'était un bon évent, enfin je pense. J'ai fini 3 jeux sur 5. Et je me suis bien amusée. 
Je voulais les finir tous mais j'étais vraiment paresseuse  :Emo: 
Merci NFafa pour ta liste !  :;):

----------


## Altay

C'était un super event. J'ai fini 3 jeux de la liste que m'avait proposé Hilikkus (*Undertale*, *Journey* et *Dragon Ball FighterZ*). J'aurais bien fait les deux derniers mais Oxenfree ne m'inspirait pas beaucoup et Wasteland était bien trop long. Du coup, j'ai quand même fini deux autres jeux hors liste, à savoir Poker Night at the Inventory et Injustice 2.  ::rolleyes::  D'ailleurs Injustice 2 colle assez bien au thème !

----------


## Kaede

> Est-ce que par un vice de forme quelqu'un que l'évent pourrait se terminer lundi soir ? Je suis pas loin de finir The witness et je pense que d'ici lundi soir ça devrait le faire :D


Idem ici, je voulais finir Resident Evil mais j'ai été pris toute la journée d'hier  ::'(:

----------


## Supergounou

Excellent event pour ma part aussi, avec 4 jeux finis et 1 laissé tombé mais avec une sensation agréable et 12h de jeu dans les pattes. Merci pour la liste !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et de cinq sur cinq !  :Beer: 



Non, mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ces histoires de Mexiverse, de cocottes et de guacamole ? C'est complètement crétin ! Gnnn... bon, j'avoue, j'ai pas mal rigolé. *Guacamelee! 2*, la suite du metroid-like qui ne se prend pas au sérieux (je suppose, je n'ai pas joué au premier) est réussi, et son ambiance de franche déconnade apporte ce qu'il faut d'originalité à une énième histoire de monde à sauver d'un grand méchant très méchant. Les mécaniques de jeu sont plutôt classiques mais bien pensées, puisque les compétences débloquées au fur et à mesure de l'aventure sont quasiment toutes utilisables (et utiles) en combat, avec un système très fun à base de combos, prises et coups spéciaux. Tout ça est bien équilibré, rien de trop frustrant en mode normal (les passages de plateforme difficiles ne le sont jamais trop longtemps, même sur la fin) mais du challenge bien relevé pour qui s'aventurerait à aller chercher le 100%. 10 heures bien agréables que je ne regrette pas.


Satisfait donc de cette sélection, un seul vrai coup de cœur (Supraland) mais quatre autres jeux découverts, appréciés et bouclés, sans gros rush ni prise de tête. Merci Azareth !

----------


## Ruvon

:Clap:  Mais trop tard  ::siffle::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mais trop tard





> vous avez jusqu'à dimanche soir pour valider ce que vous pouvez


 :X1:

----------


## Ruvon

> 


Mince, tu l'avais lu  ::ninja:: 

Joli en tous cas  :;):

----------


## ercete

Mais comment je rate à chaque fois le début de l'event ?
vous voulez pas mettre une banderole à l'entrée du site ?  :Emo:

----------


## sebarnolds

Très bon event aussi pour moi. Il ne reste plus que Shadow Warrior à terminer. J'aime bien, mais je dois bien avouer que j'ai dévié vers autre chose sur la fin du mois...

----------


## jopopoe

Excellent event en ce qui me concerne, Eskimon a eu du nez pour *Shadow Warrior* et *The Saboteur*, sur lesquels je me suis vraiment éclaté. Bon j'ai pas réussi à finir *The Saboteur* à temps (31 heures et 91% de complétion, mais j'ai pas encore vu le bout du mode histoire), donc j'ai pas pu le valider, mais ça devrait être chose faite dans la semaine.

Les trois autres jeux m'ont bien plus aussi, et m'ont permis de passer des moments sympas en sortant de ma zone de confort.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Resident Evil / biohazard HD REMASTER. En fin de compte, c'est le seul jeu que j'aurai fini.

En parallèle j'avais attaqué Nightfall et Megaman, mais mis de côté car je tenais vraiment à finir Resident Evil, qui était assez prenant. Plutôt long, j'ai *14h45* de jeu et je pense que ça ne compte pas les morts, rechargements, temps dans les menus, inventaire, cinématiques (pas très fréquentes) etc. sinon on serait autour de 20h.
C'était d'autant plus un plaisir de découvrir ce jeu que je n'avais jamais joué à l'original. 1 ou 2 détails dans les énigmes bien, *bien* lourdingues (le coup des livres à observer précisément sur la tranche pour les ouvrir, par exemple, pour ça je suis bien content d'avoir consulté une soluce).
A part ces _détails_, c'était excellent, comme je le mentionnais déjà avant de l'avoir fini : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post12601910

----------


## Eskimon

Han mais t'es un furieux jopopoe. Perso j'avais craqué bien avant pour avancer sur l'histoire, j'en ai eu marre de faire péter des tours (même si c'est irrestetible, quand j'en croisais je luttais contre moi même pour pas m'arrêter et les déglinguer :D )

----------


## Kulfy

> Est-ce que par un vice de forme quelqu'un que l'évent pourrait se terminer lundi soir ? Je suis pas loin de finir The witness et je pense que d'ici lundi soir ça devrait le faire :D


Un vice de forme, je ne sais pas, mais en corrompant les _bonnes personnes_, ça doit pouvoir s'arranger  ::ninja:: 

OK pour ce soir, mais pas un jour de plus, mécréants. 
C'est un etablissement honnête, digne et sérieux, messieurs dames, je ne saurais justifier aux actionnaires un quelconque délai supplémentaire.

----------


## maxtidus10

En tout cas bravo à tous c'était sympa de retirer un ou quelques jeux de notre backlog  :;):

----------


## doggy d

Encore super content de l'Event, à ce bon rythme mon backlog sera vidé dans 3 ans. Sérieusement, à un moment de ma vie, je me suis dit que je n'aurais pas assez du reste de ma vie pour en voir le bout  :;): 

Petite idée en passant, pour un éventuel Event spécial... : un Event backlog de jeux "entamés"
J'ai une bonne dizaine de jeux très avancés qui n'attendent que d'être finis (à quelques heures près)

----------


## darkvador

Ça c'est une super idée effectivement mais peut être compliqué à mettre en place. J'ai fini uniquement un jeu mais j'ai bien avancé dans Guacamelee qui est vraiment sympa.

----------


## Kulfy

Si vous utilisez BLAEO, il y a justement une catégorie 'Unfinished', donc si les jeux ont été taggés correctement, c'est plutôt simple à mettre en place.
Pour les autres, il faudra faire une liste manuellement.

Je trouve que c'est une bonne idée, s'il s'agit simplement du thème de l'event : qu'il n'y ait donc qu'un seul à choisir dans la liste parmi les 5, et que les 4 autres soient pris dans le backlog comme d'habitude.

----------


## cguyom

Ce genre d'event, c'est vraiment une super idée. C'était chouette de vous suivre et ça donne envie d'y prendre part. Vivement le prochain.

----------


## Altay

> Je trouve que c'est une bonne idée, s'il s'agit simplement du thème de l'event : qu'il n'y ait donc qu'un seul à choisir dans la liste parmi les 5, et que les 4 autres soient pris dans le backlog comme d'habitude.


Un +1 franc et massif à cette idée.  :;):

----------


## Eskimon

J'ai fini The Witness, mon 3ème jeu de l'évent !

Et j'ai rien compris au semblant d'histoire. Mais bon, l'univers est joli, les énigmes retords et c'est déjà pas mal :D
Bon, j'ai un peu triché puisque je l'ai fait intégralement avec un pote (qui ne connaissais pas non plus) et heureusement sinon la frustration aurait pris le pas sur ma motivation ! On a même prévu une séance de rab' pour faire les quelques énigmes qui restent dans les parages qu'on a pas fait !

----------


## Kulfy

Aaaaaaaaaand...it's done !

Après un minutieux décompte des points...les *ROBOTS* l'emportent donc au détriment des Ninjas, par un score sans appel de 20 à 12 (au nombre de jeux sélectionnés).
En terme de jeux terminés, l'écart se resserre, mais les Robots sont toujours devant, par 9 à 5.



Les deux jeux les plus sélectionnés auront été *Shadow Warrior* (thème oblige) et *Oxenfree*, avec 4 nominations chacun. A noter que personne n'a terminé ce dernier  ::ninja:: 
Et moi qui pensais que Mark of The Ninja trusterait tous les podiums ; pas même une sélection.

Et enfin, félicitations à *frankymikey* et *parpaingue* qui terminent cet event avec cinq jeux chacun  ::lol:: 
En récompense, je vous octroie la lourde tâche, que dis-je, l'immense responsabilité de décider du thème du prochain event - si vous êtes dans le coin à ce moment là.

Merci à tous pour votre participation, et à bientôt pour un nouveau dépoussiérage de votre backlog.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci à toi pour l'organisation, Kulfy. C'était chouette.  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> En récompense, je vous octroie la lourde tâche, que dis-je, l'immense responsabilité de décider du thème du prochain event - si vous êtes dans le coin à ce moment là.
> 
> Merci à tous pour votre participation, et à bientôt pour un nouveau dépoussiérage de votre backlog.


Nooon. Franky va choisir le thème des jeux de palteforme hardcore hyper difficiles  ::(:

----------


## Ruvon

> Aaaaaaaaaand...it's done !
> 
> Après un minutieux décompte des points...les *ROBOTS* l'emportent donc au détriment des Ninjas, par un score sans appel de 20 à 12 (au nombre de jeux sélectionnés).
> En terme de jeux terminés, l'écart se resserre, mais les Robots sont toujours devant, par 9 à 5.
> 
> http://oxincup.com/design/images/slider/mobile.png
> 
> Les deux jeux les plus sélectionnés auront été *Shadow Warrior* (thème oblige) et *Oxenfree*, avec 4 nominations chacun. A noter que personne n'a terminé ce dernier 
> Et moi qui pensais que Mark of The Ninja trusterait tous les podiums ; pas même une sélection.
> ...


Classe  :;):  Merci pour le thème, maintenant on sait que Skynet vaincra  ::ninja:: 

Je ne suis pas contre la proposition du thème "finissez un jeu déjà commencé" pour le prochain event. La difficulté, ça sera d'identifier les jeux qu'on veut mettre dans cette catégorie, donc ça veut dire préparer un minimum sa liste à l'avance  ::siffle:: 

Merci encore Tibiscuit pour la liste, grâce à toi j'ai fini To The Moon et j'aurais été bien con de ne jamais le faire  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Moi, vous savez, hein. Je me rangerai à l'avis de la majorité. Pas trop envie de me prendre un parpaingue dans la gueule, té !  :Sweat: 




> Nooon. Franky va choisir le thème des jeux de palteforme hardcore hyper difficiles


J'avoue, il y a de l'idée.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Flad

/me garde son parpaing pas loin, on sait jamais.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'avoue, il y a de l'idée.


 :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Classe  Merci pour le thème, maintenant on sait que Skynet vaincra 
> 
> Je ne suis pas contre la proposition du thème "finissez un jeu déjà commencé" pour le prochain event. La difficulté, ça sera d'identifier les jeux qu'on veut mettre dans cette catégorie, donc ça veut dire préparer un minimum sa liste à l'avance 
> 
> Merci encore Tibiscuit pour la liste, grâce à toi j'ai fini To The Moon et j'aurais été bien con de ne jamais le faire


Je suis contente de savoir que ma liste t'as plu !  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

Je glisse une deuxième proposition de thème, pendant que j'y pense : un jeu sur autre chose que Steam (GOG, Epic...).
Mine de rien, ça commence à gonfler aussi de ce côté là avec ces nouveaux jeux toutes les semaines  :Sweat:

----------


## Ruvon

> Je glisse une deuxième proposition de thème, pendant que j'y pense : un jeu sur autre chose que Steam (GOG, Epic...).
> Mine de rien, ça commence à gonfler aussi de ce côté là avec ces nouveaux jeux toutes les semaines


Moui... C'est déjà le cas pour certains participants de proposer des jeux qu'ils possèdent ailleurs que sur Steam. Ça m'est en tous cas arrivé plusieurs fois de devoir choisir dans une liste pas limitée à Steam.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je glisse une deuxième proposition de thème, pendant que j'y pense : un jeu sur autre chose que Steam (GOG, Epic...).
> Mine de rien, ça commence à gonfler aussi de ce côté là avec ces nouveaux jeux toutes les semaines


Là je dirais plutôt que c'est à chacun de mettre en valeur ce qu'il souhaite dans sa liste, et éventuellement de formuler ce genre de demande dans les indications complémentaires relatives au choix des jeux sur son profil.  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

Mon backlog (enfin ma pré-liste) c'est déjà des jeux commencés pour la plupart, ça correspond déjà à la définition du backlog à mon avis.

----------


## Kulfy

> Moui... C'est déjà le cas pour certains participants de proposer des jeux qu'ils possèdent ailleurs que sur Steam. Ça m'est en tous cas arrivé plusieurs fois de devoir choisir dans une liste pas limitée à Steam.


Ca m'est aussi déjà arrivé de proposer des jeux avec des animaux, des robots ou des ninjas lorsqu'il ne s'agissait pas du thème, ça n'empêche pas d'en faire un thème commun à tous sur un événement en particulier.  ::):

----------


## Eskimon

L'an prochain c'est les JO, le thème pourrait être "sport" ou "voyage" ?

----------


## doggy d

> Je ne suis pas contre la proposition du thème "finissez un jeu déjà commencé" pour le prochain event. La difficulté, ça sera d'identifier les jeux qu'on veut mettre dans cette catégorie, donc ça veut dire préparer un minimum sa liste à l'avance


Oui c'est ça, on peut imaginer que chacun face une liste de 5 ou 10 jeux entamés qui serait utilisée pour ce genre d'event. Ce ne sera pas un gros boulot.

Personnellement j'y mettrais des jeux un peu plus long qui sont proches de la fin. Du style Dawn of War 2, Far Cry 3, Stalker Call of Pripyat (déjà à plus de 20h de jeu chacun et qui n'attendent que d'être finis)

----------


## maxtidus10

Moi par contre autant j'ai un backlog long comme l’Euphrate, mais chaque jeu que je commence, je le termine, ou alors c'est soit que je le trouve vraiment nul, soit qu'il était tellement dur que j'ai abandonné pour ne pas détruire mon PC. Dans tous les cas, ce ne sont pas des jeux que je reprendrai^^ Mais je ne m'oppose quand même pas au thème, je choisirai juste parmi les 4 autres^^

----------


## sebarnolds

Idem, il y a peu de jeux commencés mais non terminés que j'envisage de terminer un jour. J'ai bien mis de côté Wasteland 2 et Dirt 3, mais c'était pour me concentrer sur cet event  ::):

----------


## madgic

Hello, je propose que le prochain event se déroule du 8 février au 8 mars, soit pendant toute la période des vacances scolaires.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Du 8 Février au 8 mars c'est pas mal je trouve.

----------


## Flad

Yep cool.
Et le thème pourrait être : la neige.

----------


## La Chouette

Les gens risquent pas de manquer de temps pour s'inscrire ?

----------


## maxtidus10

C'est parfait ! Et pour le thème pourquoi pas la neige oui, même si quand on est dans le frois on préfère parfois jouer à des jeux caniculaires^^
Sinon c'est quand qu'on commence les thèmes cérébraux dans l'event genre : la transmission, le passage à l'âge adulte, la frustration, le trépas, le deuil, la congolexicomatisation des lois du marché, etc...  ::P: 




> Les gens risquent pas de manquer de temps pour s'inscrire ?


Sinon c'est pas faux mais j'avoue que les dates sont parfaites. Il reste encore 2 semaines pour s'inscrire. Si on fait un peu de bruit sur le fofo, ça devrait faire l'affaire.

----------


## jopopoe

Bah 15 jours ça va, non ?

De toutes façons si on prend les inscriptions trop en avance on a le problème inverse : les gens oublient qu'ils se sont inscrits !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Bah 15 jours ça va, non ?
> 
> De toutes façons si on prend les inscriptions trop en avance on a le problème inverse : les gens oublient qu'ils se sont inscrits !


Comme toutes les autres fois en fait  ::siffle::

----------


## Hilikkus

> Hello, je propose que le prochain event se déroule du 8 février au 8 mars, soit pendant toute la période des vacances scolaires.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Mon backlog commence à me faire honte mais en février je vais recevoir une bonne partie de ma famille chez moi, je n'aurai vraiment pas le temps pour l'event  ::sad::

----------


## banditbandit

Je pourrais peut-être en etre si j'ai le temps et si j'ai pas besoin d'un googledoc.



Edit : mais avec la sortie de Wolcen en février ça risque de se compliquer.  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

C'est pas très disruptif comme thème la neige en Février, on pourrait viser un truc plus original tout court. Propositions au pif:

Archéologie
Espionnage
Sandwich jambon beurre tartiflette
Fantastique (et non pas fantasy)

----------


## Altay

> Hello, je propose que le prochain event se déroule du 8 février au 8 mars, soit pendant toute la période des vacances scolaires.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Chaud.  :;):

----------


## Eskimon

Partant aussi

----------


## ajcrou

J'essayerais peut-être de participer cette fois.

----------


## sebarnolds

Chui partant aussi. On verra bien le temps que j'aurai à consacrer à ça  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

Allé Madgic on te laisse ouvrir les inscriptions et on se jette dessus  :;):

----------


## madgic

Et voilà : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpa...vacances-hiver

Le thème de cet event est : un jeu qui commence par la première lettre de votre pseudo. Pour changer un peu et éviter les thème neige ou hiver  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

Dictature !  :Cell: 
On veut un thème démocratique !  :Cell:

----------


## Kulfy

Bon, j'vais peut-être voir à changer de pseudo d'ici là  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyeud

> Bon, j'vais peut-être voir à changer de pseudo d'ici là


En Qulfy ?  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

^^ Et voilà inscris pour moi  ::): 

Si vraiment on veut pouvoir voter pour un thème, il faudrait le faire durant l'event précédent. On en discute et on vote pour l'event prochain, comme ça le thème est déjà décidé pour la fois suivante.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le pseudo de la personne qui choisit, ou celui de la personne pour qui on choisit ?  ::wacko::

----------


## maxtidus10

> Le pseudo de la personne qui choisit, ou celui de la personne pour qui on choisit ?


Les 2 lettres doivent apparaitres dans le nom du jeu  :Splash:

----------


## Supergounou

> Et voilà : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpa...vacances-hiver
> 
> Le thème de cet event est : un jeu qui commence par la première lettre de votre pseudo. Pour changer un peu et éviter les thème neige ou hiver


Comme d'hab, j'en suis  ::): 
On verra si je trouve le temps de finir un ou plusieurs jeux, mais ces events c'est toujours un plaisir.

----------


## madgic

> Le pseudo de la personne qui choisit, ou celui de la personne pour qui on choisit ?


Celui de la personne pour qui on choisit  :;): 

Et sinon pour la neige, on pourra le remettre une autre fois si vous insistez...

----------


## Hyeud

J'en suis !
Non, pas du bâtiment @Flad.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Salut, j'aime beaucoup l'idée, tant dans sa forme que dans sa réalisation (5 jeux choisis par ex)  :;):  C'est possible de s'inscrire quand on est totalement nouveau ? Si oui ça se passe sur le site donné en op ?

----------


## Flad

> Salut, j'aime beaucoup l'idée, tant dans sa forme que dans sa réalisation (5 jeux choisis par ex)  C'est possible de s'inscrire quand on est totalement nouveau ? Si oui ça se passe sur le site donné en op ?


Oui.
Oui.
Bienvenue.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Merci, du coup je m'inscris sur le site  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

Je viens de mettre mon google doc à jours...

54 jeux... 

J'ai honte...

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je viens de mettre mon google doc à jours...
> 
> 54 jeux... 
> 
> J'ai honte...


Moi, c'est 678. J'ai un peu honte aussi...

----------


## Eskimon

Rho bah ça va 54 ! /me n'ose pas allez mettre sa liste à jour...

----------


## ajcrou

> Moi, c'est 678. J'ai un peu honte aussi...


Ah ben, j'espère ne pas tomber sur ta liste...

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah ben, j'espère ne pas tomber sur ta liste...




 ::P:

----------


## madgic

Je viens de regarder sur la page des jeux qui récapitule tous les jeux proposés lors des events (depuis qui sont sur le site) et il y a au moins 1 jeu par lettre. Bon ok le q et le x n'en ont qu'un mais quand même.

----------


## ajcrou

> 


Oui, je me souviens lorsque j'étais tombé sur toi lors de ma première participation à l'évent...  :tired: 

J'étais encore jeune et innocent à ce moment avec mon backlog d'une dizaine de jeux.  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

> Oui, je me souviens lorsque j'étais tombé sur toi lors de ma première participation à l'évent... 
> 
> J'étais encore jeune et innocent à ce moment avec mon backlog d'une dizaine de jeux.


N'empêche que tu t'en étais bien sorti, j'avais fini (et apprécié) 2 jeux, et j'avais pu tester un 3ème qui avait donc dégagé de ma wishlist.

L'avantage d'une longue liste, c'est qu'on a du choix. Perso je préfère choisir 5 jeux sur 1000 titres que sur 10.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Je viens de voir que j'ai très exactement 5 jeux qui commencent par E, du coup y aurait zéro choix à faire  ::ninja::  ça pose pas de problème ?

----------


## acdctabs

Non le thème ne concerne que le 5ème jeu, les 4 autres jeux sont libres.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Ok  :;): 

Et est-ce que les jeux avec un faible nombre d'heures sont éligibles ? Si oui jusqu'à combien ?

----------


## Eskimon

Oui, y a meme eu je crois une personne ayant fini un jeu en 10 minutes.

Perso ma regle a moi c'est "epurer le backlog en proposant plusieurs jeux courts (autour de 5 heures), puis un d'une dizaine et un d'une quinzaine si dispo et/ou inspiré"
Une regle "officielle" stipule "pas de jeu bac a sable", mais j'ai pu proposer un Kerbal Space Program avec comme critere de reussite pour l'event de poser quelqu'un sur la mun (et revenir je crois) et le joueur victime l'a relevé haut la main.
Bref, y a des regles, mais on est entres nous on peut s'arranger.

D'ailleurs pour le theme, si la premiere lettre n'est pas dans le backlog, on passe à la seconde etc non ?

----------


## madgic

La règle c'est : Choisissez au moins 1 jeu qui dure moins de 5 heures et au moins 1 en dessous de 10. Tous les jeux doivent durer une quinzaine d'heures au maximum (sauf indication contraire dans les précisions du profil).

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Ok, merci pour vos reps  :;):

----------


## Eradan

Je pense que je vais éviter les Endless et Expedition Conquistadors pour le moment  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

Pour ma part ma liste aussi est à jour mais elle compte environ 1000 jeux non joués... Du coup il ne faut pas prendre peur et chercher une liste de 5 jeux qui vous parlent et qui collent à mon profil de l'event, et quand vous les avez pas besoin de continuer à explorer la liste  :;):

----------


## cguyom

J'en suis ! Première participation, j'ai des papillons dans le ventre  ::trollface:: 

Uniquement jeux PC ? Parce que j'ai un backlog trop important sur les autres plateformes aussi  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je ne sais pas si la question s'est déjà posée. Tant que tu peux lister les jeux et fournir une preuve de les avoir finis le cas échéant (screenshot etc.), je ne vois pas pourquoi ça poserait problème.  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

> Je ne sais pas si la question s'est déjà posée. Tant que tu peux lister les jeux et fournir une preuve de les avoir finis le cas échéant (screenshot etc.), je ne vois pas pourquoi ça poserait problème.


Effectivement. Je modifie d'ailleurs l'OP pour ne plus dire "backlog Steam", puisque consoles et autres launchers, ainsi que jeux DRM-free sont inclus, tant qu'ils sont listés quelque part et qu'une preuve de complétion peut être fournie. Même si c'est une photo dégueulasse de ta télé sur l'écran de fin du jeu, ça compte.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'en suis ! Première participation, j'ai des papillons dans le ventre 
> 
> Uniquement jeux PC ? Parce que j'ai un backlog trop important sur les autres plateformes aussi





> tant qu'ils sont listés quelque part et qu'une preuve de complétion peut être fournie. Même si c'est une photo dégueulasse de ta télé sur l'écran de fin du jeu, ça compte.


Sinon pour la preuve de complétion, un coup de Photoshop, comme tout le monde  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Sinon pour la preuve de complétion, un coup de Photoshop, comme tout le monde


Es-tu en train de nous dire qu'on doit rétroactivement diminuer le nombre de jeux terminés pour chaque event auquel tu as participé ?  ::trollface::

----------


## cguyom

> Effectivement. Je modifie d'ailleurs l'OP pour ne plus dire "backlog Steam", puisque consoles et autres launchers, ainsi que jeux DRM-free sont inclus, tant qu'ils sont listés quelque part et qu'une preuve de complétion peut être fournie. Même si c'est une photo dégueulasse de ta télé sur l'écran de fin du jeu, ça compte.


Ah cool, c'est chouette (  :haha:  ), ça va également laisser plus de possibilités à celui qui aura la lourde tache de choisir. Et puis j'ai passé une bonne partie de mon dimanche après midi à lister mes jeux sur howlongtobeat, au moins ça servira !

----------


## Ruvon

> Es-tu en train de nous dire qu'on doit rétroactivement diminuer le nombre de jeux terminés pour chaque event auquel tu as participé ?


Maaaaaais non voyons. Que vas-tu t'imaginer. Enfin.

Et puis tu peux rien prouver  :Indeed: 

 ::ninja:: 




> Et puis j'ai passé une bonne partie de mon dimanche après midi à lister mes jeux sur howlongtobeat, au moins ça servira !


C'est déjà mieux qu'un paquet de ceux qui ont participé à plusieurs events  ::o:

----------


## cguyom

> C'est déjà mieux qu'un paquet de ceux qui ont participé à plusieurs events


Mouais, ça me met surtout devant le fait qu'il me faudrait, visiblement, 293 jours et 7 heures pour en voir le bout. Sans compter les jeux "sans fin" auxquels je peux jouer (coucou nba 2k, Football Manager, PoE et compagnie) et mon coté complétioniste.

Maman  ::'(:

----------


## Hyeud

PoE c'est sans fin ? On parle bien de Pillars of Eternity ?

----------


## Kulfy

> Sinon pour la preuve de complétion, un coup de Photoshop, comme tout le monde


Je le savais bien que dans des circonstances honnêtes, l'équipe 2 aurait du l'emporter !  :Cell: 

Edit : Ah merde, il était dans notre équipe, et même comme ça...

----------


## ajcrou

> PoE c'est sans fin ? On parle bien de Pillars of Eternity ?


Je suppose Path of Exiles ?

De toute façon pour Pillars of Eternity 1 et 2, si vous tombez sur moi et qu'il est disponible dans votre liste, il sera automatique dans mon choix (avec un truc du style terminez l'Acte 1).

----------


## Cannes

Bon allez je m'inscris ET JE ME PROMETS DE FINIR 2 JEUX. Sinon je fais un gift.

----------


## cguyom

> PoE c'est sans fin ? On parle bien de Pillars of Eternity ?


Je parlais plutôt de Path Of Exile comme l'avait deviné ajcrou.

----------


## khal

Allez soyons fous, inscrivons nous pour l'event

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Sinon pour la preuve de complétion, un coup de Photoshop, comme tout le monde


Tiens t'es reviendu toi  ::lol::

----------


## Eradan

> Bon allez je m'inscris ET JE ME PROMETS DE FINIR 2 JEUX. Sinon je fais un gift.


Genre t'as des sous et tout?

----------


## La Chouette

> Bon allez je m'inscris ET JE ME PROMETS DE FINIR 2 JEUX. Sinon je fais un gift.


Oh, ça tombe bien, je comptais supprimer les règles concernant la durée maximale des jeux et l'interdiction des jeux sandbox  ::trollface::

----------


## Cannes

> Oh, ça tombe bien, je comptais supprimer les règles concernant la durée maximale des jeux et l'interdiction des jeux sandbox


 :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

On peut faire aussi une règle pour obliger le binôme de Cannes à lui donner Tomb Raider pour la 5ème fois ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Rouqanzhul

Hello,

Plusieurs fois que je rate cet event ! 
Cette fois-ci j'en suis !

----------


## doggy d

Inscrit comme d'hab ! Peut-on d'ailleurs s'inscrire à vie ? (ce serait plus simple)

----------


## Cannes

> On peut faire aussi une règle pour obliger le binôme de Cannes à lui donner Tomb Raider pour la 5ème fois ?


Moi ?! Pas finir des jeux ?!  ::o:

----------


## leeoneil

Bonjour à tous, ça fait un moment que je vois passer ce "jeu" du forum et ça donne envie de participer, alors je m'inscris pour cette session, merci d'avance !

----------


## Kaede

Inscrit  ::): 
Je mets à jour ma liste (backlog) ce soir ou demain.

----------


## madgic

Déjà 20 participants !

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Googledoc créé de mon côté, avec options de tri  :Cigare:

----------


## maxtidus10

Bien je fais remonter le topic déjà pas mal d'inscrit, pour répondre à une question vue plus haut, on n'est pas inscrit d'office au prochain event pour éviter de l'oublier justement.
Pour chaque nouvel event on s'y inscrit sur le site de magic dans les 15 jours qui précèdent, comme ça on n'oublie pas le top départ et on ne se retrouve pas avec un binôme abandonné  ::P: 

Sinon la chouette, tu peux supprimer la limite de temps des jeux et autoriser les sandbox^^ du moment que l'objectif pour valider l'event se fait en une quinzaine d'heure  ::):

----------


## Altay

Voilà, je suis inscrit.  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Par contre ce que je pourrais rajouter, c'est un envoi de mail quand un nouvel event est créé et un autre quand il a commencé.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Par contre ce que je pourrais rajouter, c'est un envoi de mail quand un nouvel event est créé et un autre quand il a commencé.


OUI s'il te plait  :Perfect:

----------


## Flad

> Par contre ce que je pourrais rajouter, c'est un envoi de mail quand un nouvel event est créé et un autre quand il a commencé.


Non ! Halte au spam !

----------


## madgic

Si je le fais, il y aura une case à cocher dans les paramètres.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Donc les mêmes qui oublient de venir choisir leurs jeux vont oublier de cocher la case.  ::trollface::

----------


## ajcrou

> Non ! Halte au spam !


Tout ça pour probablement en profiter pour nous vendre une formation en ligne.  :Cell:

----------


## doggy d

> Par contre ce que je pourrais rajouter, c'est un envoi de mail quand un nouvel event est créé et un autre quand il a commencé.


C'est PARFAIT !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Donc les mêmes qui oublient de venir choisir leurs jeux vont oublier de cocher la case.


Je voulais l'écrire mais je ne voulais pas être méchante.
Merci. :Perfect:

----------


## La Chouette

> Donc les mêmes qui oublient de venir choisir leurs jeux vont oublier de cocher la case.


C'est pas un souci, on peut simplement envoyer un email toutes les semaines à ceux qui n'ont pas coché la case pour leur rappeler qu'ils peuvent le faire  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouqanzhul

Bon je serais pas la le weekend du 8-9 fevrier (vacances  ::lol:: )

Je peux faire la liste pour mon heureux élu le lundi 10 Fevrier, mais si vous préférez, quelqu'un peut le faire à ma place

----------


## leeoneil

Dites les inscriptions sur BLAEO, ça se fait à la main ?
Je ne peux pas me loguer, il me demande de laisser un post (ce que j'ai fait).

----------


## Rouqanzhul

Il faut que quelqu'un valide ta demande à la main sur le thread steamgifts ou tu as laissé ton message.

Je suis dans le même cas que toi, j'ai posté juste après toi et j'attends ^^

----------


## leeoneil

Ah ok, merci, j'avais peur d'oublier une étape.
Au pire je ferais un tableau excel si ce n'est pas prêt d'ici la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ah ok, merci, j'avais peur d'oublier une étape.
> Au pire je ferais un tableau excel si ce n'est pas prêt d'ici la semaine prochaine.


Ouaip, n'hésite pas. On est beaucoup à ne pas utiliser BLAEO.  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui BLAEO c'est pas fifou je trouve, le best reste le bon vieux tableur^^ et y rajouter et supprimer les jeux au fil des acquisitions et des jeux terminés.

----------


## Kaede

Playnite sinon, c'est pas mal non plus, il y a des fonctionnalités d'import / export.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Oui BLAEO c'est pas fifou je trouve, le best reste le bon vieux tableur^^ et y rajouter et supprimer les jeux au fil des acquisitions et des jeux terminés.


 :Clap:

----------


## Altay

> Playnite sinon, c'est pas mal non plus, il y a des fonctionnalités d'import / export.


Oh cool, j'ignorais, ça va peut-être bien me simplifier la vie plutôt que de faire les listes à la main.

----------


## maxtidus10

Encore une semaine avant le lancement !
Viendez vous inscrire  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Inscrite avec ma liste à jour  ::happy2::

----------


## leeoneil

Bah comme c'était écrit dans l'op, je me suis inscrit à BLAEO, ça a l'air de faire le taff !
ça me permet de ne surtout pas ajouter mes jeux GOG, qui me paraissent être une liste sans fin (je n'y ai que les vieux jeux dessus).  ::P: 

Il y aura un lien en particulier à donner, genre : https://www.backlog-assassins.net/users/nom du profil ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Bah comme c'était écrit dans l'op, je me suis inscrit à BLAEO, ça a l'air de faire le taff !
> ça me permet de ne surtout pas ajouter mes jeux GOG, qui me paraissent être une liste sans fin (je n'y ai que les vieux jeux dessus). 
> 
> Il y aura un lien en particulier à donner, genre : https://www.backlog-assassins.net/users/nom du profil ?


Oui tu peux le mettre sur ton profil du site de l'event  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

Comme d'habitude je voudrais m'inscrire mais comme d'habitude j'aurai pas le temps car j'ai déjà un jeu en cours et d'autres à finir, et je compte bine me mettre sur Wolcen lors de sa sortie.
A chaque nouvel event c'est pareil. Je l'aurai un jour je l'aurai !  :ouaiouai:

----------


## jopopoe

Moi je vais essayer de finir mon jeu en cours avant l'event pour être tranquille !

Allez on s'y met  :Petit Viking:

----------


## sebarnolds

Je pense que je vais encore laisser Wasteland 2 de côté un mois  ::(:

----------


## Cannes

> Playnite sinon, c'est pas mal non plus, il y a des fonctionnalités d'import / export.


Merci pour le tips!

----------


## maxtidus10

> Comme d'habitude je voudrais m'inscrire mais comme d'habitude j'aurai pas le temps car j'ai déjà un jeu en cours et d'autres à finir, et je compte bine me mettre sur Wolcen lors de sa sortie.
> A chaque nouvel event c'est pareil. Je l'aurai un jour je l'aurai !


Moi en général je met mes jeux en cours de côté le temps de faire un jeu de l'event, et puis une fois cet objectif atteint, je reprends mes jeux en cours.

----------


## banditbandit

Oui je pourrais suspendre les jeux en cours d'autant qu'il n'y en a pas tant que ça. Le probléme c'est Wolcen qui sort le 13 Février, et comme j'ai acheté le jeu en EA c'est pas pour y jouer dans un mois (je pourrais mais non je vais pas attendre), et vu de temps que j'ai passé sur la beta je devrais en avoir pour quelques 100 heures pour le finir (si le jeu est bien), oui et je suis lent aussi.  ::zzz:: 
C'est dommage c'est juste une question de timing, si l'event avait été en Mars, j'aurais surement pu participer.

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui si tu es un day-one-iste, c'est plus compliqué cet event  :;):  pêut être une prochaine fois du coup^^ Il ne faut pas se forcer de toute façon c'est juste une façon différente de prendre plaisir à jouer. Mais si on en a pas besoin, tant mieux^^

----------


## ajcrou

> Je pense que je vais encore laisser Wasteland 2 de côté un mois


Alors que j'aurais pu te le choisir pour l'event.  :Emo:

----------


## sebarnolds

Euh... non... pas de blague, hein ! Pour l'event, je veux des jeux courts (< 10h en majorité), sinon c'est pas possible  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

C'est demain soir (vendredi) minuit le tirage au sort ?

----------


## maxtidus10

Je crois bien que oui, sélection des jeux dès samedi matin pour ma part  ::): 

D'ailleurs je trouve ça bien de toujours commencer l'event pile au début d'un week end plutôt qu'en milieu de semaine, plus simple pour que tout le monde ai au moins un moment pour venir faire la section des jeux dans les 2 premiers jours de l'event comme ça.

----------


## sebarnolds

Ouais, faut pas trop venir se plaindre par contre. C'est pas la fin du monde si on doit attendre un jour ou deux pour avoir sa sélection. Moi, je ferai mon possible, mais je suis plutôt occupé pendant tout le week-end.

----------


## maxtidus10

Encore une fois la règle c'est faire la liste dans les 2 premiers jours donc rien n'oblige à venir les faire dans les premières heures. Et donc personne n'a le droit de pleurer avant les 48 h syndicales  ::P:

----------


## darkvador

Personnellement je préfèrerais un démarrage le vendredi, le week-end je ne suis pas sur le forum, je garde ça pour le boulot  ::ninja::

----------


## leeoneil

Question bête de première participation : ça se passe ici sur le fil pour connaître le binome ? On reçoit un MP ? On voit ça sur le site dédié ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les binômes seront listés sur le site dès la clôture des inscriptions. À minuit ou demain matin selon l'humeur du maître des lieux.  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Question bête de première participation : ça se passe ici sur le fil pour connaître le binome ? On reçoit un MP ? On voit ça sur le site dédié ?


En général la plupart met la liste choisie pour son binôme sur ce fil en commentant le choix. Même pour moi qui ne participe pas cette fois c'est intéressant à lire  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

> Question bête de première participation : ça se passe ici sur le fil pour connaître le binome ? On reçoit un MP ? On voit ça sur le site dédié ?


Le mieux c'est un MP + un post ici.

----------


## madgic

Quand l'event sera lancé, depuis ton profil ou la page de l'event, il y aura un onglet qui te permettra de choisir les jeux de ton binôme  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

Plus que quelques heures  :Vibre:

----------


## Flad

Pourquoi j'ai pas déjà ma liste de jeux ?
 :Cell:   :Cell: 




 ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

Mais... tu pourrais tomber sur moi au tirage au sort.

 :Mellow2:

----------


## Eradan

Moi j'veux tomber sur Cannes  ::trollface::

----------


## ajcrou

Je vais aller lire tranquillement en attendant l'heure fatidique.

----------


## madgic

Bientôt.

Après je pourrais le faire maintenant.

Mais il y a alors toujours quelqu'un pour me dire : et mais c'était pas jusqu'à minuit ? Je voulais m'inscrire moi...

Bref, j'attend minuit  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

Ben ouais moi j'attends 23h59 pour mettre ma liste à jour, et 0h01 pour râler car j'ai pas ma liste de jeux à faire.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Liste mise à jour sur le fil.  :Vibre:

----------


## ajcrou

> Bref, j'attend minuit


Parfait, je peux continuer de lire quelques pages en attendant les minuits.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai toujours pas mes jeux.  :Tap:

----------


## ajcrou

Et même pas le tirage au sort.

C'est scandaleux cette organisation.

----------


## madgic

J'hésite à m'inscrire ou pas.

----------


## madgic

C'est ouvert  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

Ah ben, c'est encore NFafa qui doit choisir pour moi. Le pauvre...

----------


## darkvador

Ma selection pour Tellure


The Walking Dead (13 heures) car c'est un classique maintenant

Day of the Tentacle Remastered (4,5 heures) je l'ai fait pour un event et c'est vraiment sympa

Dishonored 2 (12,5 heures) car tu as joué au 1 et que le 2 est parait il encore mieux

I Am Alive (5 heures) car le jeu m'avait énormément donné envie quand ils l'ont annoncé (malheureusement je crois qu'il est moins bon que prévu, tu pourras me dire du coup  ::):  )

Portal (3 heures) parce que j'utilise sa musique de fin comme réveil et que tout le monde doit avoir joué à Portal dans sa vie.

Bon jeu à tous

----------


## maxtidus10

Allé je m'attelle à ta liste Supergounou, c'est la deuxième fois que je te fais ta sélection si je ne m'abuse  ::): 

Bon courage à Khal pour la mienne  :;):

----------


## Flad

Wow putaing !
Je choisis pour Biscuitkzh  :Bave:   :Vibre:

----------


## Flad

Bon l'avantage avec Bibis' c'est que sa liste est courte (clbaf).
J'ai donc retenu : 
*Gorogoa* : je l'ai, je l'ai fini. Il est court mais il est vachement bien. (puzzle game).

*Alan Wake’s American Nightmare* : a priori pas trop long (selon hltb), (horror game).

*F.E.A.R. 3*  : Du fps/horror j'ai la trilogie en version boite, j'ai jamais fini le 1er par manque d'envie...

*LEGO Batman: The Videogame* : LEGO !

*Bad North: Jotunn Edition* : pour le thème de l'event.

Have fun !

----------


## maxtidus10

et voilà en 40 minutes, c'est fait pour supergounou :


*ORWELL* (4h) : Jeu que j'ai moi même découvert au dernier event et que j'ai super apprécié. Le jeu étant maintenant entièrement en français, c'est une petite pépite courte en plus, donc à ne pas manquer. Jeu narratif et d'enquête textuel.

*Orcs must die! 2* (7h30) : Je te l'avais déjà proposé la dernière fois que je t'avais choisi des jeux, mais ce jeu est tellement agréable que je suis obligé de te le remettre. C'est du jeu d'action mêlé à du tower defense, et il y a un vrai côté addictif dans cette formule et ce jeu intemporel !

*Sonic Generations* (5h30) : C'était un bon jeu de plateformes Sonic, qui reprenait les choses cool de la franchise. Certes, cette formule ne plait pas à tout le monde mais quand on aime bien le type de jeu de plateforme, c'est du bon.

*Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor* (15h) : Il faut quand même au minimum 1 jeu avec un temps substantiel dans un event, ce sera shadow of Mordor, qui, sans être un jeu incroyable, m'avait beaucoup plus à l'époque. Son système nemesus était novateur, et je pensais vraiment trouver cette nouvelle mécanique dans plein de nouveaux jeux à l'avenir, hors, elle est restée uniquement sur cette franchise... Ce que je trouve un peu dommage.
*
SUPERHOT* (2h30) : Pour le jeu de l'event, quitte à choisir un jeu qui commence par s comme supergounou, autant choisir un jeu qui commence pas super ! Donc SUPERHOT, seul jeu de cette liste que je n'ai pas fait mais qui de l'avsi de quasi tout le monde est super cool et en plus très court donc  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

> Wow putaing !
> Je choisis pour Biscuitkzh


Tu as choisis plein de jeux avec des licornes ?

 :Mellow2:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour Hyeud !

*SteamWorld Heist* : mon SteamWorld préféré à ce jour, coup de cœur découvert justement lors d'un event. Du tactical au tour par tour vu de côté, avec des tirs à ajuster à la main comme dans Worms. Attention, les modes difficiles le sont vraiment.
*Rogue Legacy* : un petit bijou de rogue-lite articulé à un système de dynastie (à chaque mort, un héritier repart à l'aventure). Les traits physiques et mentaux de chaque chevalier renouvellent agréablement l'expérience (plutôt orientée action/platformer avec des boss velus mais pas trop) aux fils des runs. Tu devrais pouvoir en voir le bout dans le temps imparti (moins d'une vingtaine d'heures).
*Milkmaid of the Milky Way* : un petit pointe et clique au pixel art charmant et à l'écriture soignée (en anglais en tout cas - j'ignore la valeur d'éventuelles traduction). C'est très court, les énigmes restent abordables et on passe un moment sympa.
*Shadow Warrior* : remake d'un FPS old school, que tu as probablement obtenu gratuitement à l'occasion de la sortie du 2. Il reste une bonne surprise pour moi, avec de bonnes sensations aux guns comme au sabre et un duo de grandes gueules attachantes comme protagonistes. On peut le trouver un poil répétitif sur la fin, mais j'en garde un chouette souvenir.
*Hyper Light Drifter* (pour un jeu commençant par H) : je ne le connais que par les retours enthousiastes d'amis qui y ont joué. Pixel art stylé, combats nerveux, il devrait y avoir de quoi se régaler.

Voilà, qui aime bien châtie bien (et je t'aime beaucoup), mais je me suis quand même retenu de t'infliger La-Mulana et Rain World. Prends-les comme des défis next level si tu as torché tout le reste en 3 jours.  ::trollface::  Blague à part, tu avais une belle liste de jeux qui m'a donné plein d'idées. J'espère que celles que j'ai retenues seront plus ou moins à ton goût.

----------


## cguyom

Hello !

Ma sélection pour darkvador. J'espère qu'elle te plaira. J'ai essayé de choisir des jeux vraiment courts et jouables par petites sessions.

*Moss* (4h) pour la VR. Parce que, si j'avais la chance d'avoir un casque VR, c'est certainement un des premiers jeux que je ferais !*Max Payne 3* (10h) que j'ai fait il y a quelques années et que j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé. Surement le dernier FPS que j'ai apprécié faire.*This War of Mine* (11h). Changement d'ambiance, de style. J'avais beaucoup aimé également.*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed* (8h). J'ai vu que tu avais pas mal de jeux Star Wars, j'en déduis que tu apprécies la franchise. J'ai hésité avec Jedi Outcast mais il a quand même vieilli et je ne connais pas ta sensibilité par rapport à ça. The Force Unleashed est pas mal du tout, j'avais bien aimé, et il est plus "actuel".*Deponia* (8h - premier épisode), parce qu'il me fallait bien un jeu qui commence par un D ! Au delà de ça, parait qu'ils sont très bien. Tu as la compilation mais terminé le premier épisode sera déjà très bien  ::): 

J'espère que la majorité des jeux te conviendra. Bon event  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai fait mon choix pour Khal. Je viendrai détailler plus tard. Par contre, pour le jeu de l'évent, j'ai pris la première lettre de mon pseudo et pas du sien. Je me suis trompé ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai fait mon choix pour Khal. Je viendrai détailler plus tard. Par contre, pour le jeu de l'évent, j'ai pris la première lettre de mon pseudo et pas du sien. Je me suis trompé ?


Oui.  :;): 

Je peux changer Soma, si tu nous dis par quoi le remplacer (il a plusieurs jeux en K a priori).

----------


## acdctabs

Eradan m'a bloqué sur steam ???
Son google doc est privé.
Ben il aura pas de jeux.
(pour le moment)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu peux partir sur des jeux LoTR, il aime bien.




 ::trollface::

----------


## Hyeud

Pour NFafa (magnifique googledoc)
-Day of the tentacle, remastered  un PnC mythique, et super drôle, si on aime ce genre d'humour
-Fez, Petit jeu d'exploration mâtiné de plates-formes et bourré d'énigmes
-Sleeping Dogs, du GTA mâtiné de corona-virus (oui c'est un peu raciste, mais à ça je répondrais que c'est français monsieur)
-Superhot, 2h de bonnes impressions de jeu à la Matrix quand ça fait fyouuuuush au ralenti

-Le jeu qui commence par une N : facile t'en as qu'un seul : Never Alone

J'ai fini 3 jeux sur les 5, je les ai tous beaucoup aimé, et les 2 autres, sont certainement des bons jeux vu que je les ai en WL ^^

Amuses-toi bien.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Oui. 
> 
> Je peux changer Soma, si tu nous dis par quoi le remplacer (il a plusieurs jeux en K a priori).


Ça serait bien de le changer par Killer is Dead. Merci !

----------


## Kulfy

Pour Rouqanzhul :

*SteamWorld Heist* (12-16h) : LE jeu que je choisis sans réfléchir à chaque event. Franky en a parlé juste au dessus, mais il a oublié le principal : on peut faire tomber les chapeaux des vilains en leur tirant dessus.

*Aviary Attorney* (4h30-5h30) : En tant qu'admirateur devant l'éternel de Phoenix Wright, je ne pouvais faire l'impasse sur celui-ci. En anglais uniquement, n'hésite pas à me dire si c'est un souci.

*Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus* (15h30 - 23h30) : Si on laisse de côté les Vermintide, c'était quand le dernier bon jeu Warhammer ? Des combats tactiques au tour par tour à la XCOM dont on m'a dit le plus grand bien.

*The Sexy Brutale* (6h-7h) : J'avais prévu un petit Tacoma ici à la base, mais je me suis rendu compte que je t'avais quasiment mis que du jeu futuriste / dans l'espace ; alors voilà, changement de style avec un aller-simple pour un bal masqué dans ce manoir-casino afin d'y étancher ta soif d'intrigues.

*RUINER* (5h30-8h) : Et voilà un jeu en l'R ! Un top-down shooter qui m'a l'air bien punchy, dans une chouette ambiance cyberpunk.

Bon nettoyage !

----------


## Eradan

> Eradan m'a bloqué sur steam ???
> Son google doc est privé.
> Ben il aura pas de jeux.
> (pour le moment)


 ::huh::  Ça doit être un missclick, je ne bloque que les spams et les demandes de trade à répétition. Te voilà débloqué, et la gsheet est rendue accessible. Désolé pour le désagrément.




> Tu peux partir sur des jeux LoTR, il aime bien.


J'en ai pas. Vilain.

Bon, j'avoue, une guildie m'a fait essayer LOTRO en 2012. Ça n'a pas duré longtemps.


Jeux choisis pour Kulfy:

- Kentucky Route Zero (7h) parce que je ne peux pas mettre King's Bounty: Armored Princess
- Brütal Legend (9h) parce que quand il ne bug pas dès le début, il est quand même très sympa
- Never Alone (3h) parce que c'est un poème vidéoludique qui vaut le détour
- Plants vs. Zombies: Game of the Year (8h) parce que There's A Zombie On Your Lawn
- Machinarium (5h) pour les mêmes raisons que Never Alone.
Ça sort du cadre de l'event, mais il faut jouer aux trois Shadowrun  :Bave:

----------


## Kulfy

Tu peux me donner un remplaçant pour Plants vs Zombies stp, je l'ai déjà fait.
Désolé pour ça, j'ai du le zapper lorsque j'ai initialisé mon BLAEO, je l'ai marqué comme terminé désormais.  :;):

----------


## Altay

Pour frankymikey, j'ai essayé de varier les genres :

* *Abzu* (3h): un jeu qui commence par la première lettre de mon pseudo. De l'exploration sous-marine à la cool, un genre de Journey sous l'eau.
* *Faster Than Light* (12h) : rogue-like où on gère son petit vaisseau spatial qui délivrer un message à la résistance. Pas facile du tout mais super addictif.
* *Frostpunk* (10h) : un jeu qui commence par la première lettre de ton pseudo. De la gestion/survie dans un univers post-apo frappé par une ère glaciaire. 
* *HITMAN* (10h) : le retour du simulateur d'assassinat :D
* *Orwell* (4h) : un jeu d'énigme narratives où l'on s'immerge dans un système de surveillance fictif type NSA. Très prenant, je le recommande souvent.

Bon jeu !

----------


## darkvador

> Hello !
> 
> Ma sélection pour darkvador. J'espère qu'elle te plaira. J'ai essayé de choisir des jeux vraiment courts et jouables par petites sessions.
> 
> *Moss* (4h) pour la VR. Parce que, si j'avais la chance d'avoir un casque VR, c'est certainement un des premiers jeux que je ferais !*Max Payne 3* (10h) que j'ai fait il y a quelques années et que j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé. Surement le dernier FPS que j'ai apprécié faire.*This War of Mine* (11h). Changement d'ambiance, de style. J'avais beaucoup aimé également.*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed* (8h). J'ai vu que tu avais pas mal de jeux Star Wars, j'en déduis que tu apprécies la franchise. J'ai hésité avec Jedi Outcast mais il a quand même vieilli et je ne connais pas ta sensibilité par rapport à ça. The Force Unleashed est pas mal du tout, j'avais bien aimé, et il est plus "actuel".*Deponia* (8h - premier épisode), parce qu'il me fallait bien un jeu qui commence par un D ! Au delà de ça, parait qu'ils sont très bien. Tu as la compilation mais terminé le premier épisode sera déjà très bien 
> 
> J'espère que la majorité des jeux te conviendra. Bon event


Super liste merci.

Est ce qu'il est possible de remplacer Star Wars: The Force Unleashed par le 2 ou au autre jeu? je l'ai déjà fini en fait mais dans une version non steam  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

> Ça doit être un missclick, je ne bloque que les spams et les demandes de trade à répétition. Te voilà débloqué, et la gsheet est rendue accessible. Désolé pour le désagrément.


Cool je vais pouvoir te faire des demandes de trade.

----------


## Eradan

> Tu peux me donner un remplaçant pour Plants vs Zombies stp, je l'ai déjà fait.
> Désolé pour ça, j'ai du le zapper lorsque j'ai initialisé mon BLAEO, je l'ai marqué comme terminé désormais.


Ah bravo! Pour la peine, ce sera Divide by Sheep (4h30)!




> Cool je vais pouvoir te faire des demandes de trade.


Avoue, tu veux mon P90  ::P:

----------


## Kulfy

Merci, j'ai validé la modif  :;):

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Salut Eskimon ! Voici ta liste :

*LA Noire
Transistor
Killer is Dead
Oxenfree
Estranged : Act II*

Alors mon idée c'était de te proposer un gros jeu (vingtaine d'heures) mais entouré de jeux courts de 10 heures ou moins. LA Noire c'est vraiment super, bien que j'ai pas fini le jeu j'ai du faire les deux tiers de l'aventure sur Xbox 360, et peut-être que je le reprendrai sur PC  ::):  perso j'ai beaucoup aimé, jeu rockstar, atmosphère superbe. Si tu as aimé le film LA Confidential ben tu vas adorer LA Noire  ::wub:: 

Ensuite Transistor (7 heures) c'est un jeu très beau et avec un gameplay sympa que j'ai malheureusement pas fini (et je pense pas que j'arriverai à m'y remettre...) .

Killer is dead (9 heures). Un jeu qui m'a toujours intéressé, que j'ai choppé gratuitement et que j'ai toujours pas fait  ::ninja::  tu m'en diras des nouvelles.

Oxenfree (5 heures). Me souviens qu'il a été très bien reçu par CPC à l'époque donc je me suis dit que ça pouvait être une bonne idée. 

Estranged Act II (2 heures) en jeu commençant par E. Bon ben là je dois avouer que c'est un peu par défaut car Enter the Gungeon est trop long à mon avis et l'autre a pas l'air terrible.

Voilà, j'ai essayé de varier au max j'espère que ça te plaît  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

Pour Eradan :
Contrast / Adventures of Shuggy / Super Meat Boy / The Messenger / Expand
Rien de très long je crois mais il y en a un plus dur que les autres  ::):

----------


## cguyom

> Super liste merci.
> 
> Est ce qu'il est possible de remplacer Star Wars: The Force Unleashed par le 2 ou au autre jeu? je l'ai déjà fini en fait mais dans une version non steam


Oh le coquin... Bien entendu  ::):

----------


## Eradan

Et je note, quatre plateformers et un jeu sur le thème de l'event. Et je n'ai aucune idée d'où j'ai pu ranger ma manette. Je ne garantis rien pour Super Meat Boy.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ça serait bien de le changer par Killer is Dead. Merci !


Check !



> Est ce qu'il est possible de remplacer Star Wars: The Force Unleashed par le 2 ou au autre jeu? je l'ai déjà fini en fait mais dans une version non steam


J'ai supprimé le SW pour qu'il puisse te le remplacer.  :;): 


Et concernant Hyeud j'ai remplacé Shadow Warrior (à sa demande) par La-Mulana (avec son autorisation).  :Fourbe: 




> Pour frankymikey, j'ai essayé de varier les genres :
> 
> 
> * *Abzu* (3h): un jeu qui commence par la première lettre de mon pseudo. De l'exploration sous-marine à la cool, un genre de Journey sous l'eau.
> * *Faster Than Light* (12h) : rogue-like où on gère son petit vaisseau spatial qui délivrer un message à la résistance. Pas facile du tout mais super addictif.
> * *Frostpunk* (10h) : un jeu qui commence par la première lettre de ton pseudo. De la gestion/survie dans un univers post-apo frappé par une ère glaciaire. 
> * *HITMAN* (10h) : le retour du simulateur d'assassinat :D
> * *Orwell* (4h) : un jeu d'énigme narratives où l'on s'immerge dans un système de surveillance fictif type NSA. Très prenant, je le recommande souvent.
> 
> ...


Merci !

À vrai dire je ne serais spontanément allé vers quasiment aucun de ces titres (ce sont tous des jeux gratuits ou obtenus en bundle à part Frostpunk), mais c'est justement l'occasion de découvrir. D'autant qu'ils ont tous de bonnes critiques (voire très bonnes).

Je vais essayer tout ça puis je pense en garder 2-3 maximum à finir, histoire d'équilibrer avec mes jeux en cours et d'autres que je voudrais faire.  :;):

----------


## Kaede

Salut,

Du coup pour *acdctabs*, je partirais sur les suivants (mais je lui demande quand même confirmation qu'il n'en n'a fait aucun on sait jamais), je ferai un 2eme post avec des descriptions après "validation" de ta part  :;):  (EDIT: eeet, c'est validé !) :
- Celeste
- Inside
- Gorogoa
- Banner Saga
- The Darkside Detective

edit : wow il y a de l'activité sur ce topic (une page en à peine 2h)  :Perfect: 
edit 2 : oups, j'ai zappé le thème, il faut un jeu en "a". Disons *Aviary Attorney* (à la place d'un des autres, de préférence TDD, ça fait remplacer un jeu d'aventure par un autre).

----------


## parpaingue

Hop pour Mordicus, j'ai essayé de varier les genres:

The warlock of firetop Mountain : on commence gentiment avec de la lecture

Into the breach : puis on fait chauffer les neurones

Assault Android Cactus : après ça on se vide les neurones sur cet excellent arena shooter

Yoku's Island Express : du metroidvania/flipper à la cool

Mini Metro: pour le thème

----------


## NFafa

> Ah ben, c'est encore NFafa qui doit choisir pour moi. Le pauvre...


Pauvre de moi ... ou de toi ?  ::rolleyes:: 
Ce matin j'étais occupé à acheter une voiture  :Cigare:  je m'occupe de la liste cet après-midi




> Pour NFafa (magnifique googledoc)
> -Day of the tentacle, remastered  un PnC mythique, et super drôle, si on aime ce genre d'humour
> -Fez, Petit jeu d'exploration mâtiné de plates-formes et bourré d'énigmes
> -Sleeping Dogs, du GTA mâtiné de corona-virus (oui c'est un peu raciste, mais à ça je répondrais que c'est français monsieur)
> -Superhot, 2h de bonnes impressions de jeu à la Matrix quand ça fait fyouuuuush au ralenti
> 
> -Le jeu qui commence par une N : facile t'en as qu'un seul : Never Alone
> 
> J'ai fini 3 jeux sur les 5, je les ai tous beaucoup aimé, et les 2 autres, sont certainement des bons jeux vu que je les ai en WL ^^
> ...


Merci ! Tout ça me semble fort appétissant.

Par contre il y avait une erreur dans mon (magnifique  ::happy2:: ) backlog : j'ai déjà fini Superhot lors d'un event précédent mais je ne l'avais pas enlevé. J'ai refait une passe sur mon fichier et c'est à priori le seul qui était passé à travers les mailles du filet. Il va falloir trouver un autre jeu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

Pour Ellelaissedes, comme discuté en MP je te propose la liste suivante :

1°: Pour le jeu en "E" vraiment pas facile à trouver dans ta liste, faute de jeux disponibles. Je te propose donc Europa Universalis IV. Comme le jeu ne dispose évidemment pas de réelle fin, je te propose d'essayer de réussir le succès suivant : "Azur semé de lys d'or", c'est à dire : En jouant la France, s'emparer de toutes les provinces françaises légitimes.
Normalement, même en débutant, il est facile de se débrouiller avec la France qui est un véritable monstre (surtout que tu peux en récupérer une grosse partie très facilement selon les hasards de la partie).

2°: The Witcher 3
Car oui, c'est un véritable scandale de ne pas y avoir joué. Là encore, je te propose de faire seulement le début, c'est-à-dire les quêtes principales de Velen (La piste Nilfgaardienne ; Chasse à la sorcière ; Le Baron Sanglant). Pas besoin de faire le reste.
En espérant que tu auras envie par la suite de terminer ce jeu (et les DLC).

3°: On part avec du beaucoup plus court maintenant en commençant par : Orwell
C'est assez rapide (quelques heures), pas très compliqué (juste quelques interactions textuelles et lectures) et un peu dérangeant. Certes l'écriture reste assez moyenne et convenue, mais c'est intéressant (en tout cas, j'avais bien apprécié ma partie). En plus, il est maintenant dispo en français.

4°: To the Moon.
Prépare les mouchoirs, rien de plus à dire.

5°: Transistor
Rien que la direction artistique et la musique méritent de découvrir le jeu et en plus, il n'est pas très long.

----------


## Hyeud

> Par contre il y avait une erreur dans mon (magnifique ) backlog : j'ai déjà fini Superhot lors d'un event précédent mais je ne l'avais pas enlevé. J'ai refait une passe sur mon fichier et c'est à priori le seul qui était passé à travers les mailles du filet. Il va falloir trouver un autre jeu


Alors ce sera Minit !

----------


## ajcrou

> Ce matin j'étais occupé à acheter une voiture



J'ai donc moins de valeur qu'une simple voiture. Triste société matérialiste.
 :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

Très cher *cguyom* (j'espère bien prononcer ton nom).

Plutôt pratique cette petite liste HowLongToBeat. J'espère que j'ai bien compris comme elle fonctionne. Voilà donc ta sélection:

*Hyper Light Drifter*: top down action/RPG light, avec un gameplay aux oignons et une ambiance de malade. Un jeu que j'adore.*The Secret of Monkey Island*: simplement le meilleur point'n click du monde, un jeu qu'on peut finir avec une soluce, de rien c'est gratuit.*Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons*: de l'aventure de chez aventure, pas grand chose à faire mais une perle de narration.*Bioshock*: parce que je pense aussi à tes pulsions destructrices, il fallait bien un jeu de bourrin (mais pas trop quand même).*Celeste*: pour la première lettre de ton si joli pseudo, et surtout parce que c'est le meilleur jeu de ces 5 dernières années.

Enjoy !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> et voilà en 40 minutes, c'est fait pour supergounou


Merci  :;):

----------


## cguyom

Merci beaucoup pour cette sélection. Elle est parfaite  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

Pour Kaede, l'homme aux 2700 jeux non joués :

-*Rakuen* (8h00) : Un des mes très gros coup de coeur de l'année dernière. Un jeu narratif qui ne paie pas de mine, mais qui cache bien son jeu.

-*SOMA* (9h00) : Une perle de narration et d'immersion qui te retourne le cerveau comme c'est pas permis.

-*Shadow Warrior* (12h30) : Parce qu'on me l'a proposé au dernier event, que j'ai adoré, et que je _passe le fun autour de moi_.

-*Hotline Miami* (5h00) : Un super gameplay et une ambiance très réussie pour un voyage qui marque.

-*Kentucky Route Zero* (7h00) : Je n'étais pas familier avec tes jeux commençant par K, alors autant partir sur un jeu que tout le monde dit qu'il est génial, non ? Comme ça si tu n'aimes aucun jeu il y en aura au moins un pour lequel ça ne sera pas de ma faute  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fini mon premier jeu, ABZU, d'une traite. Pas parce que je ne pouvais pas décrocher, mais plutôt parce que j'ai rapidement eu hâte d'en terminer (hélas). Heureusement que c'était plutôt 1h30 que 3h.  :;): 




> Une promenade interactive, l'équivalent aquatique du walking simulator. Désolé, j'ai trouvé ça d'un ennui mortel (quoique de courte durée). On va sûrement me dire, "oui mais t'as vu comme c'était beau ?" - certes, mais difficile de se sentir impliqué lorsqu'on se balade sur des rails, sans challenge, sans histoire, sans enjeu, sans autre stimulation que celles d'ordre purement contemplatif ou esthétique. Ce genre de non-jeu n'est définitivement pas pour moi.

----------


## Kaede

> Pour Kaede, l'homme aux 2700 jeux non joués :


 ::P: 

J'ai déjà fait *Shadow Warrior* et *Hotline Miami* - pas de bol t'es tombé sur des jeux que j'ai fait sur GOG et qui étaient passés à travers (il ne doit pas en rester beaucoup, j'ai édité mon profil pour les ajouter), désolé.
Pour info -mais pour eux, les infos sont à jour dans l'export- j'ai déjà fait Shadow Warrior 2, mais pas Hotline Miami 2.

Je commence déjà les autres jeux !  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai déjà fait *Shadow Warrior* et *Hotline Miami* - pas de bol t'es tombé sur des jeux que j'ai fait sur GOG et qui étaient passés à travers (il ne doit pas en rester beaucoup, j'ai édité mon profil pour les ajouter), désolé.
> Pour info -mais pour eux, les infos sont à jour dans l'export- j'ai déjà fait Shadow Warrior 2, mais pas Hotline Miami 2.


Je les ai retirés du coup. Joe peut te les remplacer.  :;):

----------


## Eskimon

Merci pour la sélection ElleLaisseDes . Ils m'arrirent tous, certains m'avaient déjà été proposé dans des évènements précédents, preuve de leur qualité je suppose. A part LA Noire que j'ai vraiment envie de faire mais que je sais je n'aurais pas le temps de faire je pense que ca sera cool :D

Voici de mon côté ma sélection pour Doggy D :

*Machinarium* (5h) : On commence l'apéro tranquille avec un peu de réflexion
*Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number* (9h) : Puis on enchaine sur une mise en bouche bien bourrino-épileptique très nerveuse en vue du dessus :D
*Half-Life 2 (13h)* : En plat de réistance, passons sur un grand classique du FPS. Avec la sortie récente de Black Mesa raison de plus de se replonger dans ses classiques :D
*LEGO The Lord of the Rings (10h)* : Pour accompagner, un TPS à l'ambiance plus légère.
*Deathsmiles* (1h) : Pour le dessert, un que je ne connais pas du tout mais qui permet de finir sur une touche légère (en terme de temps, mais pas d'ambiance XD )

Amuses-toi bien !

----------


## Altay

> Fini mon premier jeu, ABZU, d'une traite. Pas parce que je ne pouvais pas décrocher, mais plutôt parce que j'ai rapidement eu hâte d'en terminer (hélas). Heureusement que c'était plutôt 1h30 que 3h.


Je comprends, heureusement les autres jeux sont très différents !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Meeeeer... Est-ce qu'un admin pourrait changer Journey dans mes jeux (doggy d si tu passes dans le coin, une suggestion de remplacement ?) ? Je l'ai fini à l'event précédent.  ::unsure::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Meeeeer... Est-ce qu'un admin pourrait changer Journey dans mes jeux (doggy d si tu passes dans le coin, une suggestion de remplacement ?) ? Je l'ai fini à l'event précédent.


C'est fait.  :;):  Doggy D peut t'en remettre un autre à la place.

----------


## Mordicus

Ma selection pour le sieur parpaingue : 

*Styx: Master of Shadows* - Pour errer dans les ombres tel un farfadet fourbe.

*Ori and the Blind Forest: Definitive Edition* - Pour visiter des décors chatoyants dans un Metroïdvania classique mais plaisant.

*Hotline Miami* : pour se défouler !

*Dex* : pour un peu d'Action/RPG façon cyberpunk, mais version light.
*
Primordia* : Pour le thème et parce que c'est un bon petit point & click.

----------


## Kaede

Merci !

----------


## jopopoe

Merci *frankymikey* pour la réactivité, et pas de soucis *Kaede*, j'avais prévu des backups (y'avait tellement de jeux cools dans ta liste, forcément !) :

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl* (16h00) : Mon FPS préféré. Ambiance de fou dans la zone radioactive autour de la centrale.

*Hotline Miami 2* (9h00) : Bien vu, ce sera le 2 à défaut du premier. Je ne l'ai pas fait celui-là, mais je m'y plongerais volontiers à l'occasion !

----------


## Tellure

Pour leeoneil j'ai choisi :

*Transistor* parce que Supergiant  ::wub:: 

*Technobabylon* parce que le cyberpunk  ::wub:: 

*Dead Island* parce que des zombies  ::wub:: 

*Hell Yeah* parce que je cherchais un jeu commençant par la lettre l  ::ninja:: 

*Fran Bow* parce que ça commence par un F comme Flad  ::wub::

----------


## doggy d

> Je comprends, heureusement les autres jeux sont très différents !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Meeeeer... Est-ce qu'un admin pourrait changer Journey dans mes jeux (doggy d si tu passes dans le coin, une suggestion de remplacement ?) ? Je l'ai fini à l'event précédent.


Excuse-moi mais Journey est encore dans ta liste "privatebin"  :;): 

Ok pour "*What Remains of Edith Finch*" ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour la sélection ElleLaisseDes . Ils m'arrirent tous, certains m'avaient déjà été proposé dans des évènements précédents, preuve de leur qualité je suppose. A part LA Noire que j'ai vraiment envie de faire mais que je sais je n'aurais pas le temps de faire je pense que ca sera cool :D
> 
> Voici de mon côté ma sélection pour Doggy D :
> 
> *Machinarium* (5h) : On commence l'apéro tranquille avec un peu de réflexion
> *Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number* (9h) : Puis on enchaine sur une mise en bouche bien bourrino-épileptique très nerveuse en vue du dessus :D
> *Half-Life 2 (13h)* : En plat de réistance, passons sur un grand classique du FPS. Avec la sortie récente de Black Mesa raison de plus de se replonger dans ses classiques :D
> *LEGO The Lord of the Rings (10h)* : Pour accompagner, un TPS à l'ambiance plus légère.
> *Deathsmiles* (1h) : Pour le dessert, un que je ne connais pas du tout mais qui permet de finir sur une touche légère (en terme de temps, mais pas d'ambiance XD )
> ...


Merci Eskimon, j'ai juste un problème avec *Machinarium* et *Half-Life 2*, déjà finis (c'était inscrit sur ma page de présentation).
Peux-tu m'en choisir 2 autres ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> *Hell Yeah* parce que je cherchais un jeu commençant par la lettre l


 ::w00t::

----------


## Eskimon

Oups pardon doggy d, j'étais concentré sur "trouver les jeux" du coup j'ai pas relu ton message après coup !
Du coup, à la place de Half-Life 2 je te propose "*Max Payne 3*" (10h) parce que le bullet-time ca fait toujours son petit effet, et à la place de Machinarium je te proposerais bien "*The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition*" (6h). Un admin pourrait faire le changement ?
Merci !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Au taquet !

----------


## Flad

> Pour leeoneil j'ai choisi :
> 
> *Transistor* parce que Supergiant 
> 
> *Technobabylon* parce que le cyberpunk 
> 
> *Dead Island* parce que des zombies 
> 
> *Hell Yeah* parce que je cherchais un jeu commençant par la lettre l 
> ...


 ::wub::

----------


## Cannes

Quel rapidité ce Biscuitkhz !
Je fais la liste pour mon coin de suite.

----------


## Altay

> Excuse-moi mais Journey est encore dans ta liste "privatebin" 
> 
> Ok pour "*What Remains of Edith Finch*" ?


Je sais, c'est passé à la trappe quand j'ai révisé la lise pour l'event. Ok pour What remains, même si je n'ai aucune idée de quoi ça parle.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Cannes

Pour mon petit jopopoe !

Le J de mon prénom, j'avais pas forcément envie de piquer Jotun (parce que on me le passe aussi) du coup j'ai pris *Jedi Knight : Mysteries of the Syth* (8 ou 9 heures). Je connais : rien mais ça fait un jeu un peu rétro pourquoi pas.

*Oxenfree* (environ 5 heures?) ! Comme ça on y joue tout les deux main dans la main pour cette édition o/ 
*Ape Out* qui dure 2 heures. Super jeu hyperactif et drôle, en plus ça te fait un jeu bien court.
*Max Payne 3* environ 10 heures. Connaît seulement de nom, mais il parait que c'est sympatoche.
*The Walking Dead* entre 10 et 13 heures ! Probablement mon jeu préféré de ta liste!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

PS : Biscuithkz je t'aime j'avais pas vu mais tu m'as pas remis Tomb Raider. Bisous sur toi.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Merci pour la sélection ElleLaisseDes . Ils m'arrirent tous, certains m'avaient déjà été proposé dans des évènements précédents, preuve de leur qualité je suppose. A part LA Noire que j'ai vraiment envie de faire mais que je sais je n'aurais pas le temps de faire je pense que ca sera cool :D
> 
> Voici de mon côté ma sélection pour Doggy D :
> 
> *Machinarium* (5h) : On commence l'apéro tranquille avec un peu de réflexion
> *Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number* (9h) : Puis on enchaine sur une mise en bouche bien bourrino-épileptique très nerveuse en vue du dessus :D
> *Half-Life 2 (13h)* : En plat de réistance, passons sur un grand classique du FPS. Avec la sortie récente de Black Mesa raison de plus de se replonger dans ses classiques :D
> *LEGO The Lord of the Rings (10h)* : Pour accompagner, un TPS à l'ambiance plus légère.
> *Deathsmiles* (1h) : Pour le dessert, un que je ne connais pas du tout mais qui permet de finir sur une touche légère (en terme de temps, mais pas d'ambiance XD )
> ...


De rien, content que ça te plaise  :;):  amuse-toi bien  ::lol::

----------


## ajcrou

> Biscuithkz je t'aime


Mais enfin Cannes, un peu de tenue. Pas devant tout le monde voyons.

----------


## maxtidus10

On attend plus que quelques sélections demain pour que l'on puisse tous se lancer dans l'event  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

C'est un scandale, je n'ai toujours pas ma liste !!!

----------


## jopopoe

> Pour mon petit jopopoe !
> ...


Merci merci, ça a l'air bien sympa comme liste  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

> C'est un scandale, je n'ai toujours pas ma liste !!!


Si on ne l'a pas d'ici ce soir, on cassera des bouches  ::P:

----------


## leeoneil

Merci Tellure, ptin ça me parle bien cette sélection !

Pour Flad, désolé un poil de retard, voici mes choix basés sur la liste des "non joués" sur BLAEO.

*Layers of Fears* - pour être dans le thème du mois et pour le chanllenge facile ! (très court)
*LaraCroft and the guardian of light* - toujours dans le thème du mois, un jeu de puzzle bien foutu.
*Cthulhu save the world* - Parce-que c'est drôle, parce-que c'est couillon, parce-que c'est bien débile ! :D
*Day of the tentacle remastered* - Si jamais fait, ce sera l'occasion de découvrir l'un des meilleurs jeux du monde, si déjà fait plus jeune, c'est le moment pour un trip nostalgique rapide pour le challenge.
*Forgotton Anne* - Parce-que c'est beau et envoutant !

J'espère que ça colle, en tout cas il n'y a aucun jeu vraiment long !

----------


## Flad

> Merci Tellure, ptin ça me parle bien cette sélection !
> 
> Pour Flad, désolé un poil de retard, voici mes choix basés sur la liste des "non joués" sur BLAEO.
> 
> *Layers of Fears* - pour être dans le thème du mois et pour le chanllenge facile ! (très court)
> *LaraCroft and the guardian of light* - toujours dans le thème du mois, un jeu de puzzle bien foutu.
> *Cthulhu save the world* - Parce-que c'est drôle, parce-que c'est couillon, parce-que c'est bien débile ! :D
> *Day of the tentacle remastered* - Si jamais fait, ce sera l'occasion de découvrir l'un des meilleurs jeux du monde, si déjà fait plus jeune, c'est le moment pour un trip nostalgique rapide pour le challenge.
> *Forgotton Anne* - Parce-que c'est beau et envoutant !
> ...


Impecc' merci  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

T'as intérêt à faire Forgotton Anne.  :Tap:

----------


## leeoneil

Ptin j'avais pas compris le sujet du mois, bon, je tombe quand même juste avec Forgotton Anne !  ::ninja:: 

edit : ah ben non, c'est pas clair votre histoire !




> Le thème de cet event est : un jeu qui commence par la première lettre de votre pseudo

----------


## Flad

> T'as intérêt à faire Forgotton Anne.


Je l'avais commencé, puis j'ai été distrait.
Donc je vais repartir de 0.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ptin j'avais pas compris le sujet du mois, bon, je tombe quand même juste avec Forgotton Anne ! 
> 
> edit : ah ben non, c'est pas clair votre histoire !


C'est bon t'inquiète  :;):

----------


## NFafa

Pour ajcrou je propose :

 * A normal Lost Phone - parce qu'il commence par A et qu'ainsi il n'y aura pas d'excuse pour ne pas avoir terminé un jeu (1h30m)
 * Super Cloudbuilt - parce que la description de ton backlog indique "Aucune idée en quoi consiste le jeux..." que j'en ai exactement la même définition - mais qu'il n'est pas trop long ce qui est une denrée rare dans ton backlog (5h)
 * Bioshock 2 - parce que la dernière fois j'avais proposé Dishonored 2 sans succés, et que je tente donc une autre licence (11h)
 * Life is Strange 2 - parce que c'est un jeu avec une histoire - mais point trop de gameplay (16h)
 * Fallout New Vegas - parce qu'en terme d'histoire/d'ambiance/de narration c'est quand même un must play - Au vu de sa durée je pense qu'il serait quand même bien de définir un objectif autre que "le finir" pour l'event mais je ne me souviens plus assez du déroulement du jeu pour définir un "point de passage" pas trop lointain qui validerait le jeu.

----------


## Hyeud

Sans spoiler, ça va être difficile. A la rigueur on pourrait dire, quand il atteint New Vegas.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Sans spoiler, ça va être difficile. A la rigueur on pourrait dire, quand il atteint New Vegas.


Ouais, ça me semble pas mal aussi.

Bon, moi j'avais eu Fallout New Vegas pour mon premier event, et je l'avais terminé en plein...  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

> Pour ajcrou je propose :
> 
>  * A normal Lost Phone - parce qu'il commence par A et qu'ainsi il n'y aura pas d'excuse pour ne pas avoir terminé un jeu (1h30m)
>  * Super Cloudbuilt - parce que la description de ton backlog indique "Aucune idée en quoi consiste le jeux..." que j'en ai exactement la même définition - mais qu'il n'est pas trop long ce qui est une denrée rare dans ton backlog (5h)
>  * Bioshock 2 - parce que la dernière fois j'avais proposé Dishonored 2 sans succés, et que je tente donc une autre licence (11h)
>  * Life is Strange 2 - parce que c'est un jeu avec une histoire - mais point trop de gameplay (16h)
>  * Fallout New Vegas - parce qu'en terme d'histoire/d'ambiance/de narration c'est quand même un must play - Au vu de sa durée je pense qu'il serait quand même bien de définir un objectif autre que "le finir" pour l'event mais je ne me souviens plus assez du déroulement du jeu pour définir un "point de passage" pas trop lointain qui validerait le jeu.



Merci pour la liste. Je vais probablement commencer par les deux premiers afin d'être sure de terminer quelque chose cette fois-ci (contrairement à ma dernière participation à l'Event où j'avais fait un joli 0  ::ninja::  ).

Je vais aussi essayer de débuter rapidement Fallout New Vegas comme fil conducteur de l'Event. Puisque c'est vrai qu'à ma grande honte, je l'avais lancé il y a 2 - 3 ans, fait la création de personnage et les 2 - 3 quêtes du village où on commence puis... jamais continué.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Pour ajcrou je propose :
> 
>  * A normal Lost Phone - parce qu'il commence par A et qu'ainsi il n'y aura pas d'excuse pour ne pas avoir terminé un jeu (1h30m)
>  * Super Cloudbuilt - parce que la description de ton backlog indique "Aucune idée en quoi consiste le jeux..." que j'en ai exactement la même définition - mais qu'il n'est pas trop long ce qui est une denrée rare dans ton backlog (5h)
>  * Bioshock 2 - parce que la dernière fois j'avais proposé Dishonored 2 sans succés, et que je tente donc une autre licence (11h)
>  * Life is Strange 2 - parce que c'est un jeu avec une histoire - mais point trop de gameplay (16h)
>  * Fallout New Vegas - parce qu'en terme d'histoire/d'ambiance/de narration c'est quand même un must play - Au vu de sa durée je pense qu'il serait quand même bien de définir un objectif autre que "le finir" pour l'event mais je ne me souviens plus assez du déroulement du jeu pour définir un "point de passage" pas trop lointain qui validerait le jeu.


Il faut aussi que tu remplisse sur le site dédié quand tu as un moment.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai commencé un deuxième jeu, Orwell.

Je vais vraiment passer pour un chieur, mais je n'aime pas du tout.  :^_^:  Le jeu enquille les poncifs de son message dystopique avec la subtilité d'un bulldozer, tout en promenant le joueur sur les rails de son "enquête" cousue de fil blanc. À côté de chefs-d'œuvre comme Papers, Please (pour le simulateur de bureaucratie dystopique) ou Disco Elysium (pour le jeu d'enquête), quelle indigence. J'avais le vague pressentiment que ça m'emmerderait autant que d'essayer de lire _1984_, je ne m'étais pas trompé. Allez hop, poubelle et au suivant.


Désolé Altay.  ::cry::

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

1984 ça se lit bien, et pourtant je suis pas du tout fan de lecture en général  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

Pourtant c'est bien 1984 notamment en replaçant dans le contexte de l'époque d'écriture et de l'auteur.

Par contre pour le jeu Orwell, même si j'ai trouvé l'expérience sympathqiue (même si on l'oublie rapidement), par contre je suis d'accord pour l'aspect gros cliché enfoncé au chausse-pied.

----------


## maxtidus10

Il y en a qui ont commencé un deuxième jeu... Et moi j'attends ma liste  ::'(:   ::P:

----------


## Hyeud

> J'avais le vague pressentiment que ça m'emmerderait autant que d'essayer de lire _1984_, je ne m'étais pas trompé.


1984 c'est un must read, encore plus aujourd'hui que dans les années 80 justement. Cet homme était un génie de la compréhension du fascisme dans les sociétés humaines, quelles qu'elles soient.

----------


## ajcrou

Terminé A Normal Lost Phone.

Effectivement, c'est très très court et très simpliste niveau gameplay (certains diront que c'est adapter à mon niveau  ::ninja::  ).

Pour le reste, difficile d'avoir un avis sur le jeu, d'une part en raison de son aspect très minimaliste et d'autre part concernant son thème

Spoiler Alert! 


 (la Transidentité)

. Lorsqu'on est pas directement ou indirectement concerné par le sujet, c'est difficile de réellement l'appréhender en raison là encore du côté ultra-minimaliste qui empêche de réellement s'y intéresser et de se sentir concerné par le protagoniste et son histoire. 
Néanmoins, c'est tout sauf inintéressant et c'est une bonne chose d'avoir des produits traitant de ces problématiques.

A noter que la bande son est agréable à écouter.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> 1984 c'est un must read, encore plus aujourd'hui que dans les années 80 justement. Cet homme était un génie de la compréhension du fascisme dans les sociétés humaines, quelles qu'elles soient.


Ça n'en fait pas un grand romancier.  :;):  _1984_ est un essai déguisé en roman. Une fois qu'on a compris le message (et tout est fait pour que ça aille vite), c'est d'un chiant à lire, aucun intérêt. Ce livre m'est tombé des mains au bout de quelques chapitres et je n'ai jamais eu la moindre envie de le reprendre.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> ça m'emmerderait autant que d'essayer de lire _1984_


 :Boom: 

Si tu veux te faire du mal, regarde le film  ::ninja::

----------


## Altay

> J'ai commencé un deuxième jeu, Orwell.
> 
> Je vais vraiment passer pour un chieur, mais je n'aime pas du tout.  Le jeu enquille les poncifs de son message dystopique avec la subtilité d'un bulldozer, tout en promenant le joueur sur les rails de son "enquête" cousue de fil blanc. À côté de chefs-d'œuvre comme Papers, Please (pour le simulateur de bureaucratie dystopique) ou Disco Elysium (pour le jeu d'enquête), quelle indigence. J'avais le vague pressentiment que ça m'emmerderait autant que d'essayer de lire _1984_, je ne m'étais pas trompé. Allez hop, poubelle et au suivant.
> 
> 
> Désolé Altay.


Haha, t'en fais pas, c'est clair que c'est des jeux un peu spéciaux et tout le monde n'aime pas. Mais au moins tu les as essayé, c'est le principal.  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Il y en a qui ont commencé un deuxième jeu... Et moi j'attends ma liste


Un petit MP de rappel à ton binôme au pire ? Et comme d'hab', s'il manque encore des listes demain matin on pourra désigner des remplaçants.  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Bah, on a autre chose à faire en attendant que de jouer au pc. Genre s'occuper de nos gosses qui ne sont pas foutus de comprendre que le dimanche après-midi, c'est pour la sieste !!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voici donc le détail sur les jeux que j'ai choisis pour *khal* :
- *Day of the Tentacle Remastered* : Parce que c'est un des meilleurs point'n clicks de l'histoire des point'n clicks ! Des énigmes un peu tarabiscotées, mais il me semble que c'est plus ou moins raisonnable. Et le remaster est plutôt bien foutu.
- *Cthulhu Saves the World* : Un "RPG" léger plutôt réussi et avec de l'humour. Un bon moment à passer, pas trop long. Sans doute à faire par sessions d'1h max pour ne pas faire d'overdose.
- *Killer is Dead* : Un jeu japonnais, le seul de la liste que je n'ai pas fini. C'est un peu trop barré pour moi, mais comme il fallait un jeu qui correspondait à l'event j'ai choisi celui-ci. Aucun problème s'il ne te convient pas à l'abandonner et du coup, à l'éjecter de ton backlog.
- *The Wolf Among Us* : Un des meilleurs jeu de feu Telltale. Si tu n'as pas des tonnes de temps sur le mois, essaie de faire au moins le premier épisode.
- *Far Cry Blood Dragon* : Far Cry 3 au pays des dragons de feu... Un délire auquel tout le monde n'a pas accroché. Moi j'ai bien aimé, mais je recommande de le faire en sessions d'1h max aussi.

J'espère que la sélection te convient et qu'elle est assez variée  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

Fallait pas faire de gosse.  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

Je vais essayé de lancer Fallout New Vegas (j'ai juste ajouté le patch non-officiel dessus).

----------


## Flad

> Genre s'occuper de nos gosses qui ne sont pas foutus de comprendre que le dimanche après-midi, c'est pour la sieste !!!!!


M'en parle pas...

----------


## Hyeud

> Fallait pas faire de gosse.


²

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Fini Milkmaid of the Milky Way

Petit PnC très sympathique, traduction française au top, musique assez incroyable pour un jeu de cette envergure (Lykke is drowning), je recommande surtout vu son prix.

preuve

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bon, je crois que tout le monde a sa liste ou presque.  ::):  

Seb, je vois que ton binôme avait prévenu d'une absence ce week-end et qu'il a prévu de te la faire demain.

----------


## maxtidus10

Khal m'a choisi ma liste, je la poste ici qu'elle soit visible par tous :

DOOM : A faire absolument, surtout si tu possèdes une bonne carte graphique
Medal of Honor(TM) Single Player : La règle du jeu qui commence par ton pseudo, et il se finit en 5h lapinsmilecn5
The Wolf Among Us : L'un des meilleurs jeux du genre par Telltale lapinsmilecn5 Si tu manques de temps, fait au moins le 1er chapitre
NiGHTS into Dreams... : A faire en une soirée, l'un des piliers de la saturn
ACE COMBAT™ ASSAULT HORIZON Enhanced Edition : Un jeu d'avion, j'avoue que je ne m'y connait pas trop ^^ 

Donc merci beaucoup pour la sélection, je pense commencer par DOOM qui me tente bien  ::):

----------


## Eradan

J'ai commencé Contrast, et c'est pas facile au clavier, donc j'en ai profité pour racheter un pad vu que je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur le mien (qui date quand même de la sortie de SFIV.) La suite le 13, vu que tous les jeux de l'event sont à jouer au pad é_è

----------


## acdctabs

Ah tu t'es pris quoi du coup ?

----------


## Eradan

Un pad Xbox One avec dongle BT. J'aime beaucoup ma Cyborg, mais Saitek n'en fait plus.

----------


## acdctabs

Si avec ça tu finis pas Super Meat Boy !

----------


## maxtidus10

> Si avec ça tu finis pas Super Meat Boy !


Si il abandonne le dernier monde avec les 6 derniers niveaux, ça reste validé pour moi. Ce sera déjà pas mal  ::):

----------


## Eradan

Non mais SMB faut pas compter dessus  ::P:  Mon dernier plateformer c'était Never Alone, et je l'ai fait au clavier+souris. La seule manette que je maîtrise, c'est celle de la NES :vieuxcon:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Si il abandonne le dernier monde avec les 6 derniers niveaux, ça reste validé pour moi. Ce sera déjà pas mal


Il n'y aurait pas vraiment de raison de faire ça (à part le temps), ils sont moins difficiles que ceux du monde précédent.

----------


## maxtidus10

Pas pour moi. Perso j'ai fait tout le jeu en galérant mais en réussissant tous les niveaux, mais dans le monde final, je me rappelle encore être resté environ 3h30. sur l'avant dernier niveau... Ca m'a rendu fou.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Bon, je crois que tout le monde a sa liste ou presque.  
> 
> Seb, je vois que ton binôme avait prévenu d'une absence ce week-end et qu'il a prévu de te la faire demain.


Et il a fallu que ça tombe sur moi...  ::(: 

Pas de souci donc, j'attendrai demain.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pas pour moi. Perso j'ai fait tout le jeu en galérant mais en réussissant tous les niveaux, mais dans le monde final, je me rappelle encore être resté environ 3h30. sur l'avant dernier niveau... Ca m'a rendu fou.


Fallait faire une pause et le réussir du 1er coup à la session suivante.  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

> Fallait faire une pause et le réussir du 1er coup à la session suivante.


Oulà, les 3h30 je ne les ai pas fais en une seule session j'en aurais été bien incapable, j'ai du faire 7 sessions de 30 minutes chacune sur ce niveau avant d'abandonner. Et chacune des tentative m'a tué un petit peu, jusqu'à ce qu'il ne reste plus rien de mon âme si ce n'est une petite chose recroquevillée au tréfonds de ma tête XD

----------


## Rouqanzhul

> Pour Rouqanzhul :
> 
> *SteamWorld Heist* (12-16h) : LE jeu que je choisis sans réfléchir à chaque event. Franky en a parlé juste au dessus, mais il a oublié le principal : on peut faire tomber les chapeaux des vilains en leur tirant dessus.
> 
> *Aviary Attorney* (4h30-5h30) : En tant qu'admirateur devant l'éternel de Phoenix Wright, je ne pouvais faire l'impasse sur celui-ci. En anglais uniquement, n'hésite pas à me dire si c'est un souci.
> 
> *Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus* (15h30 - 23h30) : Si on laisse de côté les Vermintide, c'était quand le dernier bon jeu Warhammer ? Des combats tactiques au tour par tour à la XCOM dont on m'a dit le plus grand bien.
> 
> *The Sexy Brutale* (6h-7h) : J'avais prévu un petit Tacoma ici à la base, mais je me suis rendu compte que je t'avais quasiment mis que du jeu futuriste / dans l'espace ; alors voilà, changement de style avec un aller-simple pour un bal masqué dans ce manoir-casino afin d'y étancher ta soif d'intrigues.
> ...


Séléction au poil !

Pour l'anglais pas de soucis, c'et ma langue maternelle  :;): 




> Et il a fallu que ça tombe sur moi... 
> 
> Pas de souci donc, j'attendrai demain.


C'est bon je suis revenu !

La sélection : 

*Ape Out* : Petit jeu court qui à l'air bien sympathique (2h)
*Crysis 2* : Un FPS des familles, jouissif comme il faut (9h)
*Dishonored 2* : Jeu génial suite de mon jeu préféré (12.5h)
*The Banner Saga 2* : Très bonne suite au premier (11.5 h)

Le jeu commencant par S : 
*Sleeping Dogs* (14h) : Un super jeu de baston en monde ouvert.

----------


## leeoneil

Raaah, moi j'ai atttaqué super motivé Dead Island.
Belle surprise, je ne connaissais pas le concept, je pensais que c'était un fps sur rail, alors que le jeu est très libre, avec une composante "survival" où on peut choisir comment progresser, tenter des explorations dangereuses, dans des environnements très ouverts. Pi en m'enfonçant un peu plus dans le titre, voyant d'un coup l'éventail des posibilités exploser, j'ai eu un affreux doute et je suis allé voir le temps de jeu moyen pour le finir... 30 heures.. Gloups...
 ::O: 

Je vais le laisser de côté et en faire un autre, je n'ai aucune chance de finir un jeu de cet acabit d'ici la fin du mois.
C'est frustrant parce-que le jeu me plait plus que prévu.

edit : Ptin en plus Tellure a super bien fait le taff, tous les autres jeux sont au max à 10h... Je crois que je vais partir sur Transistor, j'avais adoré Bastion.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Séléction au poil !
> 
> Pour l'anglais pas de soucis, c'et ma langue maternelle 
> 
> 
> C'est bon je suis revenu !
> 
> La sélection : 
> 
> ...


Super, merci pour la sélection... même si ça me semble un peu long (surtout que je voulais me refaire The Banner Saga 1 avant d'entamer la suite  ::):  ). Par contre, ça serait bien gentil de remplacer Ape Out par un autre (tout aussi court si possible). Je suis dessus pour l'instant et j'ai déjà passé plus d'1h30 dessus, donc c'est un peu de la triche  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je l'ai retiré sur le site, normalement Rouqanzhul peut te le remplacer.

Et donc avec ça tout le monde a enfin sa liste.  ::):  Hyeud, il faudra juste que tu penses à rentrer ta sélection pour NFafa sur le site à l'occasion.

----------


## Rouqanzhul

> Super, merci pour la sélection... même si ça me semble un peu long (surtout que je voulais me refaire The Banner Saga 1 avant d'entamer la suite  ). Par contre, ça serait bien gentil de remplacer Ape Out par un autre (tout aussi court si possible). Je suis dessus pour l'instant et j'ai déjà passé plus d'1h30 dessus, donc c'est un peu de la triche


Je te fait ça  ::): 
Et pour la longueur je peux t'en trouvers des plus courts si tu veux ^^ C'est pas les jeux qui manquent dans ta liste  :;): 

Edit : Je remplace Ape Out par Westerado : Double Barreled

----------


## sebarnolds

Merci pour la liste ! On va voir ce que j'arrive à faire dans le temps imparti.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Raaah, moi j'ai atttaqué super motivé Dead Island.
> Belle surprise, je ne connaissais pas le concept, je pensais que c'était un fps sur rail, alors que le jeu est très libre, avec une composante "survival" où on peut choisir comment progresser, tenter des explorations dangereuses, dans des environnements très ouverts. Pi en m'enfonçant un peu plus dans le titre, voyant d'un coup l'éventail des posibilités exploser, j'ai eu un affreux doute et je suis allé voir le temps de jeu moyen pour le finir... 30 heures.. Gloups...
> 
> 
> Je vais le laisser de côté et en faire un autre, je n'ai aucune chance de finir un jeu de cet acabit d'ici la fin du mois.
> C'est frustrant parce-que le jeu me plait plus que prévu.
> 
> edit : Ptin en plus Tellure a super bien fait le taff, tous les autres jeux sont au max à 10h... Je crois que je vais partir sur Transistor, j'avais adoré Bastion.


Demande un objectif qui se fait en 15 h. Je me rappelle avoir fini ce jeu en coop mais je ne sais plus quel objectif donner. Eventuellement, ça peut être atteindre la prochaine base (je crois que rapidement tu chope une base à une tour de radio), ton objectif est d'atteindre celle d'après.

Ca rappelle aussi que ce serait bien de mettre le temps affiché par how long to bit quand on donne sa sélection de jeux.

----------


## leeoneil

De mon côté no problemo, je vais faire un autre jeu et je reviendrai sur celui-là juste après, ça m'a fait découvrir ce jeu qui trainait et que je n'osais pas lancer, alors que je trouve la formule très cool. Je n'envisageais pas de finir 5 jeux pendant le challenge.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai commencé Dead Island la semaine dernière, et on arrive effectivement rapidement à la première base (genre 1h de jeu quand même).

----------


## Hyeud

Ape Out 2h, c'est un peu fumé à mon sens, faut être doué avec son joypad, ou être très chanceux dans la procédure de certains niveaux.
@FM : ok je m'y colle.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Moi ça m'a pris 2h.  :Cigare: 

Mais c'est vrai que les estimations de HLTB sont souvent un peu optimistes.

----------


## Hyeud

C'est bien ce que je dis, quand on est chanceux, c'est 2h, et quand on a une femme qui offre des "A plague Tale : Innocence", ça va être compliqué de dire qu'on est un pro du pad.  :Cigare:

----------


## sebarnolds

Je viens de le terminer, et du coup, ça m'a pris entre 2h et 2h30. Et je ne suis pas un pro du pad  ::):  (entre 100 et 150 morts je dirais).

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est donc bien Hyeud qui est nul.  ::lol::

----------


## Flad

Fini mon 1er jeu hier soir.
Juste avant l'orage donc j'ai pas mis en ligne les screen tout ça.
Il s'agit de "*Day of the tentacle : remastered*". C'était rigolol, j'ai passé un bon moment.

----------


## Hyeud

> C'est donc bien Hyeud qui est nul.


 :Emo:

----------


## Eradan

J'ai fini Contrast en mode hardcore: pas de mannette, et le jeu se trouve dans ma bibliothèque mais ne m'appartient pas, donc à chaque fois que la légitime propriétaire lançait un jeu, il se fermait chez moi. Avec l'absence de sauvegarde manuelle et les checkpoints aux fraises, seule la très courte durée du jeu m'a sauvé.

https://steamcommunity.com/id/Eradan.../achievements/

----------


## NFafa

> Fini mon 1er jeu hier soir.
> Juste avant l'orage donc j'ai pas mis en ligne les screen tout ça.
> Il s'agit de "*Day of the tentacle : remastered*". C'était rigolol, j'ai passé un bon moment.


Tout pareil !
Après l'avoir commencé l'original aux alentours de 1999 je l'ai enfin terminé. Je n'avais plus beaucoup de souvenirs et je pensais que les énigmes allaient être un peu tirés par les cheveux, mais en fait non, j'ai été (re)surpris dans le bon sens.

----------


## Flad

> Fini mon 1er jeu hier soir.
> Juste avant l'orage donc j'ai pas mis en ligne les screen tout ça.
> Il s'agit de "*Day of the tentacle : remastered*". C'était rigolol, j'ai passé un bon moment.


Et donc les preuves : 


Spoiler Alert! 







Spoiler Alert! 









> Tout pareil !
> Après l'avoir commencé l'original aux alentours de 1999 je l'ai enfin terminé. Je n'avais plus beaucoup de souvenirs et je pensais que les énigmes allaient être un peu tirés par les cheveux, mais en fait non, j'ai été (re)surpris dans le bon sens.


Yep, c'est franchement un bon moment passé devant le PC  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

> J'ai fini Contrast en mode hardcore: pas de mannette, et le jeu se trouve dans ma bibliothèque mais ne m'appartient pas, donc à chaque fois que la légitime propriétaire lançait un jeu, il se fermait chez moi. Avec l'absence de sauvegarde manuelle et les checkpoints aux fraises, seule la très courte durée du jeu m'a sauvé.
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/Eradan.../achievements/


Si tu mets dans ta liste des jeux que tu n'a pas aussi ^^

----------


## sebarnolds

Et j'ai fini le premier jeu de ma liste : *Westerado* :



> Un jeu plutôt sympa où le perso principal est en quête de vengeance au far west et où il y a un certain nombre d'activités annexes à faire, ainsi que plusieurs façons d'arriver à ses fins.
> 
> J'ai fait une première partie en 1h30 et j'aurais facilement pu y passer plus de temps, mais ayant trouvé la piste du vilain, je l'ai poursuivi et achevé plutôt rapidement. Vu mon backlog, je vais en rester là.
> 
> Mais j'ai passé un bon moment dessus et je le recommande s'il traine au fond de votre bibliothèque Steam et que vous avez 1-2h à passer.


Je pense que je vais m'attaquer à Crysis 2 maintenant...

----------


## Eradan

Pad reçu, The Messenger commencé. Ça ne vole pas très haut niveau dialogues...

----------


## Kulfy

Terminé *Machinarium*



Cela faisait un sacré bout de temps que j'avais envie d'y jouer, mais je trouvais toujours quelque chose chose à faire à la place ; bien content d'avoir eu un motif pour enfin m'y mettre.
Les décors sont à tomber, et les animations sont hilarantes, il faut vraiment voir notre petit robot se dandiner sur ses jambes, une fois agrandi, impossible de s'en lasser !

Les énigmes étaient assez logiques dans l'ensemble, je n'ai bloqué qu'à un seul endroit (le petit hibou) ; les puzzles quant à eux étaient classiques, mais bien intégrés dans l'univers.
A l'inverse de la majorité des P&C, il n'est possible d'interagir qu'avec les objets qui sont proches de nous ; surprenant au début, habitués qu'on est à parcourir frénétiquement l'écran pour voir si le curseur se met à clignoter, mais on s'y fait rapidement.

Mon seul reproche : impossible d'annuler une animation de déplacement, ce qui, additionné à la lenteur de notre boîte de conserve, devient vite fatigant lors d'un miss-click ou lorsqu'on est en mode "agrandi" / "rétréci".

Ça m'a en tout cas donné bien envie de me pencher sur le reste du catalogue d'Amanita Design, Samorost et Botanicula en tête.

Je vais boucler Thronebreaker que j'avais laissé de côté pour débuter l'event, et je continuerai probablement avec Brütal Legend.

----------


## Eradan

Content que ça t'ai plu  :;):

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini *Moss*. Très belle aventure mignonne comme tout mais un peu courte. Ça change comme utilisations de la VR et c'est très intelligemment fait. Une très bonne expérience

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon je suis actuellement sur 2 jeux de l'event que je devrais finir d'ici la fin de celui-ci : tout d'abord DOOM (2016), que je kiff bien, je met un peu de temps à le faire car je le fait en mode coplétiste et tant que j'ai pas fini tous les défis et trouver tous les secrets d'un niveau, je le recommence avant de passer au prochain. J'en suis à la moitié je dirait donc ça avance.

Sinon j'ai aussi commencé NIGHT into dreams... Mais alors là je vais juste me forcer à le finir pour l'event parce qu'il est court mais... On va dire que c'est pas ma tasse de thé pour le moment. Je ferai des review complète à la fin.

----------


## jopopoe

Fini *Ape Out*.

https://imgur.com/Nalng7n

Ben je peux remercier l'Epic Game Store de m'avoir permis de ne pas le payer, parce v'là la déception quoi... je ferai une petite critique dès que j'aurai un peu de temps mais je suis vraiment pas fan.

Sinon j'ai *Mysteries of The Sith* en cours, ça va, j'aime bien.

----------


## Cannes

Ah merde, je pensais que t'allais aimer  ::(:

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Primordia*.

Hmmm mitigé on va dire. Y a du bon sur le background et le scénario, mais je n'ai globalement pas été fan des énigmes, qui combinent à la fois beaucoup trop de chasse au pixel d'objets gris sur des décors marrons (ou inversement, ou marron sur marron, enfin bref c'est pas lisible), des objectifs rarement clairs, une dissémination d'indices relativement ésotérique et quelques trucs que j'ai envie de dire limite bidon.
Exemple: en arrivant sur un écran, un câble haute tension coupé nous bloque le chemin, que faire ? Couper le courant ? Impossible. Chercher des bottes en  caoutchouc/un isolant ? Rien en vue. Non non, il faut bêtement


Spoiler Alert! 


envoyer le sidekick pousser le câble parce que lui il vole. Sauf qu'il n'a pas de bras, donc c'est complètement idiot.



Ce fut donc bien plus laborieux que nécessaire à mon gout.

edit: ah oui, les indices qui passent dans un dialogue non rejouable, pas terrible aussi. Y a la data pouch (des notes automatiques) mais c'est pas assez efficace pour compenser.

----------


## leeoneil

Je ne suis pas fanny, je viens de terminer *Transistor*.

C'était court (7h), 

Spoiler Alert! 


et c'est tout triste

  ::'(: 
J'ai beaucoup aimé malgré le fait que le jeu ne se renouvelle pas, heureusement qu'il n'est pas plus long.
J'ai commencé quelques défis, mais je ne suis pas allé au bout.
Comme dans Bastion, la narration est top !
Par contre je suis surpris qu'ils n'aient pas gardé l'idée du décor qui apparaît au fur et à mesure, d'autant que le scenar' apporte le truc sur un plateau.. Mais non...
A la place, on a des combats tactiques, mais qui tournent un peu en rond (la faute à trop peu d'ennemis différents ?)
J'ai adoré la balade, merci pour la suggestion.

Ce sera malheureusement pour moi le seul jeu que je pourrais terminer d'ici la fin du mois.
Par contre j’enchaîne direct sur la sélection qui m'a été proposé, j'espère en finir d'autre avant le prochain challenge (ayant déjà bien entamé Dead Island).
C'est régulier l'event du backlog ? Un peu au pif ?

----------


## Flad

2ème jeu terminé pour moi.
Layers of fear : c'est extrêmement éprouvant comme jeu, j'ai du "ruiner" l'ambiance pour réussir à le finir.
Il est très bon dans son genre, mais il m'a bien trop mis mal à l'aise pour dire que j'ai aimé :/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Kaede

> Merci *frankymikey* pour la réactivité, et pas de soucis *Kaede*, j'avais prévu des backups (y'avait tellement de jeux cools dans ta liste, forcément !) :
> 
> *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl* (16h00) : Mon FPS préféré. Ambiance de fou dans la zone radioactive autour de la centrale.
> 
> *Hotline Miami 2* (9h00) : Bien vu, ce sera le 2 à défaut du premier. Je ne l'ai pas fait celui-là, mais je m'y plongerais volontiers à l'occasion !


Zut, j'ai également fait S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (j'avais la version boîte), désolé !
On y est presque  :;): 


Ce sera possible de le supprimer de ma liste pour que jopopoe puisse faire un dernier choix, svp ?
Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## madgic

> C'est régulier l'event du backlog ? Un peu au pif ?


Tous les 3 ou 4 mois environ après ça peut dépendre.

Les précédents sur le site :
- avril (2018)
- juillet/août
- novembre
- mars (2019)
- juillet/août
- novembre
- vacances février (2020)

Donc 3 par ans en général. On aime bien en mettre un plus gros l'été (6 jeux) et comme on évite de trop les rapprocher, on voit que c'est toujours vers les mêmes périodes.

----------


## Kulfy

> Zut, j'ai également fait S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (j'avais la version boîte), désolé !
> On y est presque 
> 
> 
> Ce sera possible de le supprimer de ma liste pour que jopopoe puisse faire un dernier choix, svp ?
> Merci beaucoup


J'ai retiré le jeu de ta liste  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

> pour dire que j'ai aimais :/


Ah ouais, la vache, t'as pris cher.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Ah ouais, la vache, t'as pris cher.


Trop vieille pour moi mais je ne te juge pas, chacun ses kinks  ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

Pour *Kaede* :

-*Hitman: Blood Money* (11h30) : Un très bon opus de la série au chauve charismatique. 11h30 ça me paraît optimiste si tu te prends au jeu, il m'en a fallu 26 en mode "Silent Assassin" (zéro témoin/une seule victime).

On va bien finir par y arriver  :^_^:

----------


## Hyeud

SteamWorld Heist


Excellent jeu de stratégie tour par tour, avec visée manuelle, pas de 98% de chances de toucher qui foire magiquement une fois sur 2 (coucou xcom-2).
Plein de persos jouables, les blessés rentrent et sont soignés aussi secs, pas comme x-com2, où dès qu'un de tes bonhommes se prend un tir, il va à l'hosto 3 mois.
Très joli dans son style, musiques excellentes, de l'humour potache, difficulté bien dosé (j'ai joué tout du long en expérimenté), seul bémol, j'aurais aimé qu'on puisse annulé le dernier déplacement, pour éviter de recharger la partie, suite à une bête erreur de manip.
Au moins 20h de jeu pour 15 euroboules, recommandé !

J'ai même envie d'acheter le dlc, the outsider, mais je l'ai trop bingé, 3 grosses sessions d'environ 7h+1h du dernier tableau, j'en ai plein le chapeau. 
Preuve

Mais j'y retournerai surement pour quelques achievements et le DLC, place au 3ème jeu, surement hyperlight drifter.

----------


## cguyom

*Hyper Light Drifter* en cours.

Quel bonheur. Honnêtement, sans l'event et ce (merveilleux) choix de Supergounou, je ne suis pas sûr que je l'aurais lancé de moi même. Ou clairement pas tout de suite.
Et pourtant, j'aimerais presque revenir juste avant de le lancer pour la première fois, avant la découverte.

J'en suis au boss final. Quelques tentatives qui se sont soldées par des échecs. La première phase n'est pas un souci mais je bloque à la seconde pour le moment. 9h de jeu environ.

----------


## Hyeud

Entièrement d'accord avec le canard du dessus, j'ai l'impression de jouer à Zelda 1 version adulte.

----------


## sebarnolds

Dans le cadre de l'event, j'ai fini *The Banner Saga*... qui n'est pas dans ma sélection  ::):  Je vais donc pouvoir m'attaquer au 2 !

Par contre, j'ai aussi commencé *Crysis 2* et je ne suis pas sûr que j'irai au bout. J'étais plutôt partagé (je passe pas mal de temps en mode furtif lors des combats...) et je n'ai pas franchement aimé me faire démonter par le premier alien que je croise, qui s'amuse à courir dans tous les sens et à me tabasser. Je vais le relancer à l'occasion, mais il risque de voler par la fenêtre (mais au moins il ne sera plus dans mon backlog).

----------


## Cannes

Fini Oxenfree !

Honnêtement très bonne surprise. J'en avais déjà entendu que du bien de base et j'avais peur d'être déçu, mais bien au contraire. Peut être dans mon top 5 ?

En tout cas, je VAIS et DOIS y rejouer une seconde fois. Les personnages étaient attachants (oui même toi Cassandra tête à claque) et l'histoire était très très cool, bien que j'ai eu du mal à faire la connection avec les deux plans principal de l'histoire 

Spoiler Alert! 


 ça parle plus ou moins du deuil à deux niveau je pense ? genre le fait que ce soit Cassandra la plus vulnérable vis à vis de la mort de Michael, c'est pour ça que c'est celle ci qui a servi de communicateur pour les soldats morts ? Car ils ont ressenti ces émotions? 



BON par contre je savais pas que le jeu allait faire peur et je me suis fait surprendre + d'une fois.. :'

----------


## cguyom

> *Hyper Light Drifter* en cours.
> 
> Quel bonheur. Honnêtement, sans l'event et ce (merveilleux) choix de Supergounou, je ne suis pas sûr que je l'aurais lancé de moi même. Ou clairement pas tout de suite.
> Et pourtant, j'aimerais presque revenir juste avant de le lancer pour la première fois, avant la découverte.
> 
> J'en suis au boss final. Quelques tentatives qui se sont soldées par des échecs. La première phase n'est pas un souci mais je bloque à la seconde pour le moment. 9h de jeu environ.


Voilà, c'est fini.

J'ai pu m'y remettre ce soir et je suis venu à bout du boss final.

Quel jeu. Je ne l'aurais pas lancé de moi même et là j'envisage de relancer une partie dans un autre mode. J'ai vraiment adoré du début à la fin  ::wub::

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai vraiment adoré du début à la fin


 :;): 
Beaucoup de gens ont craché sur le jeu à sa sortie, j'ai jamais vraiment compris pourquoi. Pour moi c'est une pure merveille.

----------


## Rouqanzhul

Fini deux jeux entre aujourd'hui et hier :

*The Sexy Brutale*
Un mélange de Cluedo et Groundhog Day aux petits oignons !

Le gameplay est plutôt simple mais c'est en fait juste une excuse pour découvrir le manoir du Sexy Brutale et ses personnages hauts en couleur, la super BA, le scénario prenant (même si un peu prévisible)  et une belle DA mélange de cartoon et gore.

Je l'ai finie en 6h mais je vais probablement y retourner découvrir les derniers petits secrets cachés dans une des nombreuses pièces
Une très bonne surprise !

*Aviary Attorney*

Bon je suis un boulet et j'ai mis le mauvais lien pour la preuve.... Le bon est : https://tof.cx/image/q4ef44

Un petit jeu bien sympathique d’enquêtes pendant la révolution de la seconde république.

Il y a beaucoup de textes ce qui aurait pu vite devenir lassant mais les dialogues sont complétement décalés et font passer la pilule au poil. Je pense que beaucoup feront plus rire les français que les autres mais je me suis retrouvé plusieurs fois à rire à haute voix.

Mis a part ça les enquêtes sont bien foutues et les différentes fins très variés. Le scénario motive vraiment a découvrir les différentes fins qui chacune apporte a l'histoire du perso principal

Si je devais faire un reproche, ça serait que les bruitages sont pas très agréables à l'oreille et que les animations un peu lentes.
Dans l'ensemble j'ai quand même passé un bon moment sur 4h (la limite je pense, après ça devient fatiguant)

----------


## cguyom

> Beaucoup de gens ont craché sur le jeu à sa sortie, j'ai jamais vraiment compris pourquoi. Pour moi c'est une pure merveille.


Surement que le fait que je n'en attendais rien a une incidence. Pour autant, je n'ai pas autant aimé découvrir un jeu et aller au bout depuis un moment. Un vrai coup de coeur.

----------


## Supergounou

> Surement que le fait que je n'en attendais rien a une incidence. Pour autant, je n'ai pas autant aimé découvrir un jeu et aller au bout depuis un moment. Un vrai coup de coeur.


C'est vrai que la hype/non-hype va jouer énormément sur la perception qu'on a d'un jeu. Peut-être que les gens en question s'attendaient à tout autre chose.

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon j'ai fini actuellement 2 jeux de l'event, mais comme l'un des deux je continue à y jouer, je ne le valide pas encore.

Par contre je vais tout de suite en finir avec l'un d'eux :
J'ai fini *NIGHTS into DREAMS...*

*Preuve : ICI*
*
Commentaire :* Jeu fini dans le cadre de l'event du backlog canard PC… Ca a été une petite purge pour moi. Heureusement que le jeu était assez court sinon je ne l'aurais pas fini. Je me suis vraiment forcé à le finir pour l'event, mais je n'ai eu sur le jeu quasiment aucun plaisir, par contre j'ai eu de l'ennui et de la frustration. Je m'explique : oui, ce jeu est apparemment un monument de la SEGA Saturne, donc je me suis dit que c'était bien que je l'ajoute à mon tableau de chasse, que ça élargirait encore un peu ma culture vidéoludique. Mais dans les faits, je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi ce jeu est si culte. Si on parle déjà des choix artistiques… Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ça ! Je ne vais bien sur pas parler des graphismes puisque c'est un vieux jeu, mais les couleurs criardes sont franchement dégueulasses, le design de NIGHTS est ignoble… C'est quoi ce truc rose avec ces deux tentacules sur la tête là ? J'avais bien envie de lui demander d'aller rejoindre séant les shitty friends de Sonic… Et cette musique… Quelle horreur la encore (enfin selon mes propres critères du bon gout  ::P: ). Maintenant parlons du jeu en lui-même, qui consiste à… ramasser des trucs en volant ? Oui je pense que ça résume bien le jeu. Outre le fait que si l'on veut scorer, il faut connaitre les stages par cœur et juste prendre le chemin appris, et ce en boucle (car les stages bouclent sur eux même), le fait de juste réussir à récolter ce qu'il faut pour passer à l'étape suivante n'est pas trop dur. Après avoir passé 4 étapes où l'objectif est donc assez clair, on arrive à un boss. Et alors là… Rarement vu des trucs aussi mal branlés que ces boss. Soit on ne comprend rien et on arrive au time out (et on doit se retaper tout le niveau avec les 4 étapes + le boss = frustration totale), soit on ne comprend rien on dash dans tous les sens et le boss meurt (si si…), soit on finit par piger le truc et on se bât avec les contrôles pour réussir à le faire, sachant que la même action n'aura pas toujours le même effet… Il y a donc un fort aléa dans ces phases de boss. Pour ajouter à la frustration, je me suis rendu compte que pour débloquer les 2 derniers niveaux, il fallait au minimum posséder une note C (donc pas de D, E ou F) à chaque niveau du jeu… J'ai donc du me retaper des niveaux pour améliorer la note, et enfin débloquer le dernier niveau que l'on doit faire 2 fois à l'identique (avec les 2 persos sans aucune variation pour le coup). Après enfin en avoir terminé en étant arrivé une fois au time out sur le boss ce qui s'était soldé par un ALT+F4 des familles, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais débloqué un niveau spécial Noël… Et merde, va falloir se retaper ce niveau à faire 2 fois. Mais voilà, tout est fait, je ne pousserai bien sur pas le vice à améliorer les high scores, mais j'ai fini le jeu, il peut dégager de mon backlog et de ma mémoire à tout jamais.

----------


## leeoneil

Ptin mais y'a des machines ici !
La prochaine fois je pose des vacances !  ::P:

----------


## NFafa

Terminé Minit depuis quelques temps déjà. J'ai oublié de faire une capture à la fin du jeu donc j'ai pris les crédits : 


Je ne sais trop qu'en dire. Le concept est original, la réalisation correcte, mais je n'ai pas été transcendé par le jeu. Je le vois presque plus comme une expérience de gameplay que comme un jeu, heureusement qu'il n'est pas très long.
=> J'ai moyennement aimé 

J'ai commencé les trois autres jeux en parallèle (je sais que ça n'est pas une bonne idée) : 
 * Never Alone : que je finirais certainement
 * Sleeping Dogs : après quelques heures je commence à bien accrocher, j'espère le finir avant la fin de l'event
 * Fez : je ne sais pas pourquoi mais quand je pensais à "Fez" je pensais en fait au jeu Journey. Du coup j'ai été décu en le lançant  ::):  Pas sûr que j'irai au bout, ou alors avec une soluce car la collecte de cubes + la carte imbitable ne me motive pas trop - alors que le concept est pourtant sympa.

----------


## Flad

Je vais essayer de finir mon 3ème jeu avant de stopper pour cause d'article à écrire. J'ai attaqué Lara Croft : Guardian of Light.
J'aime pas des masses, du coup j'essai de rusher les niveaux.
M'en reste 5-6 et ce sera bon.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ptin mais y'a des machines ici !


J'en suis à 21h sur Faster Than Light.

En 3 jours.  ::wacko::  :OO:

----------


## Flad

> Ptin mais y'a des fonctionnaires ici !
> La prochaine fois je pose des vacances !


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyeud

> Voilà, c'est fini.
> 
> J'ai pu m'y remettre ce soir et je suis venu à bout du boss final.
> 
> Quel jeu. Je ne l'aurais pas lancé de moi même et là j'envisage de relancer une partie dans un autre mode. J'ai vraiment adoré du début à la fin


Je viens de finir l'ouest après l'est, le boss sacrément, vachement plus dur, grâce à lui, je sais maintenant, que je suis capable de me contrôler quand la rage monte, purée, heureusement que j'avais acheté les 2 slots de vie en plus. Effectivement pour le moment, j'adore ce jeu.




> * Fez : je ne sais pas pourquoi mais quand je pensais à "Fez" je pensais en fait au jeu Journey. Du coup j'ai été décu en le lançant  Pas sûr que j'irai au bout, ou alors avec une soluce car la collecte de cubes + la carte imbitable ne me motive pas trop - alors que le concept est pourtant sympa.


Le nombre de cube requis pour finir le jeu n'est pas assez élevé pour t'obliger à trouver les cubes de dingos, mais c'est vrai que la map est déroutante.

----------


## cguyom

> Je viens de finir l'ouest après l'est, le boss sacrément, vachement plus dur, grâce à lui, je sais maintenant, que je suis capable de me contrôler quand la rage monte, purée, heureusement que j'avais acheté les 2 slots de vie en plus. Effectivement pour le moment, j'adore ce jeu.


Tu me rassures. Parmi les 4 boss "cardinaux", c'est celui de l'ouest que j'ai trouvé le plus difficile. Je me souviens qu'après 6 ou 7 tentatives ratées, je sentais la frustration s'accumuler dangereusement. Je me suis levé faire autre chose (un truc de vieux, genre étendre une machine  :tired:  ) et quand je suis revenu, bim, du premier coup.

Pour le boss final c'était pratiquement la même chose. Et, comme toi, je me sens plus en contrôle que mon moi d'il y a une dizaine d'années qui, lui, aurait insulté la réactivité du perso, le jeu qui "triche", éclaté la manette, et j'en passe.

J'ai atteint le stade adulte  :Cigare:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Putain de flagship bordel  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 

Il y a une troisième phase.  :Emo:  :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## Nono

Accroche toi  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

> Putain de flagship bordel 
> 
> Il y a une troisième phase.


Courage, si tu réussi à passer la phase 2, le plus dur est normalement derrière toi  :;): 
Quelques conseils pour cette phase, si tu en as besoin :
- Si tu as les sous, améliore tes portes, et n'hésite pas à dépressuriser des parties de ton vaisseau
- Le mind control c'est chouette pour lutter contre les envahisseurs (ou pour dé-mind control ton propre équipage)

----------


## leeoneil

Ah ouais costaud quand même de se coller au challenge FTL !
En normal j'espère ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui, pas question de descendre en easy... sauf si j'ai toujours pas réussi le dernier jour de l'event, juste pour dire de.  ::ninja:: 

Merci pour les conseils !

----------


## Hyeud

> Tu me rassures. Parmi les 4 boss "cardinaux", c'est celui de l'ouest que j'ai trouvé le plus difficile. Je me souviens qu'après 6 ou 7 tentatives ratées, je sentais la frustration s'accumuler dangereusement. Je me suis levé faire autre chose (un truc de vieux, genre étendre une machine  ) et quand je suis revenu, bim, du premier coup.
> 
> Pour le boss final c'était pratiquement la même chose. Et, comme toi, je me sens plus en contrôle que mon moi d'il y a une dizaine d'années qui, lui, aurait insulté la réactivité du perso, le jeu qui "triche", éclaté la manette, et j'en passe.
> 
> J'ai atteint le stade adulte


J'ai tout de même insulté son temps de guérison. ^^
En tout cas, content que ce soit le plus dur des 4, je viens de finir le nord, plus que le sud.

----------


## maxtidus10

Voilà, après 27h à trainer sur le jeu, je le valide maintenant car je le stop. Je l'ai fini il y a quelques jours déjà, mais je voulais absolument le finir à 100% en finissant tous les défis et en trouvant tous les secrets.

Jeu validé : *DOOM*

*Preuve :* ICI

*Commentaire :* YES ! Qu'il est cool ce jeu ! Réalisé lui encore dans le cadre de l'event du backlog canard PC, je me l'étais trouvé à 2 euros chez Micromania et je m'étais dit : allé à ce prix là, on ne peut pas refuser. Du coup je m'y suis mis en premier dans le cadre de l'event, car je savais que c'était un bon jeu et j'étais vraiment bien tenté de le faire. Et il est vraiment bon dans ce qu'il fait, la campagne solo, n'est ni trop longue, ni trop courte selon moi, elle permet de mettre à profit toutes les mécaniques de gameplay du jeu, qui sont assez nombreuses et franchement jouissives. Ca change vraiment des FPS tous lents où on doit se cacher comme un pleutre tous les 3 mètres. Là, on virevolte, on saute, on tir et on arrache des tripes à toute vitesse, avec de la musique bien lourde dans les oreilles qui donnent vraiment un sentiment de toute puissance ! La mort n'est absolument pas frustrante, au contraire, car chaque arène est agréable à jouer et il est toujours plaisant de devoir la recommencer en prenant en compte certains dangers pour adapter notre routine de jeu. A côté de ça j'ai trouvé le lore sympathique, et je me suis permis de chercher tous les secrets du jeu, d'améliorer toutes les runes et tous les modules d'arme, pour profiter des possibilités de gameplay que chacune m'offre, et ainsi finir cette campagne solo absolument à 100%. A côté de ça j'ai tâté quelques parties multijoueur, même si ce n'est jamais ma tasse de thé dans le JV. Le côté très rapide et la prise en main immédiate m'ont plu, et j'ai réussi à prendre du plaisir en PvP (ce qui est excessivement rare). Mais bon je ne pousse pas plus loin que quelques parties, car ça reste moins intéressant pour moi que de me lancer dans un autre jeu. En tout cas mon petit DOOM, tu auras réussi à me marquer très positivement, un grand bravo à toi !

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai fini *Mysteries of the Sith*, et c'était bof. Trop d'énigmes à mon goût dans ce FPS, et un level design moyen. Je ferai une petite critique, en attendant voici celle d'*Ape Out* :

"Un prototype intéressant à plus d’un titre

Ah c’était la version finale ? Arf c’est dommage ça.

Reconnaissons que les première minutes du jeu sont très flatteuses, grâce à un parti pris graphique excellent, une musique en parfaite adéquation avec l’action, et de la violence qui donne corps à l’épopée de ce primate revanchard jouant la fille de l’air. Les bruitages à base de bruits de batterie complètent efficacement le jazz qui sert de bande-son et donnent de l’impact aux coups portés à nos geôliers. Bref c’est hyper primitif, brutal et du coup diablement satisfaisant.

On progresse ainsi au travers du premier environnement du jeu, constitué de huit niveaux, sans vraiment prendre garde au level design inexistant (c’est toujours un couloir plus ou moins large généré aléatoirement), ni a la lisibilité parfois limite, car il faut avouer que la difficulté ne crève pas vraiment le plafond dans ce premier quart du jeu.

Mais voilà, dès le deuxième environnement on se retrouve en présence d’ennemis bien plus dangereux, capables de vous envoyer ad patres quasiment instantanément. Les petites scories du jeu se transforment en sérieux défauts, et ce qui passait sous le radar lorsque le jeu n’était pas trop dur devient rapidement pénible lorsque le jeu pardonne de moins en moins les faux pas.

La ligne de vue réduite et ce personnage trop lent presque dépourvu d’attaques à distance vont transformer le moindre espace ouvert en lieu de mort, et on se met à raser les murs pour ne pas être pris entre deux feux sans avoir le temps de réagir. En effet se retrouver tout à coup au milieu de trois ennemis sans avoir pu les anticiper c’est la mort assurée, car le temps qu’on se débarrasse du premier et du deuxième le troisième aura ouvert le feu. Et vu que le placement des ennemis est aléatoire, on croise les doigts pour ne pas se retrouver dans ce genre de situation.

Or plus le jeu avance plus il propose des espaces immenses à traverser avec des tas d’ennemis et peu de couvertures. C’est la mort du fun, et pour finir on fonce en espérant que le hasard nous permettra de passer au bout d’un moment. Mention spéciale à l’avant-dernier niveau, qui a aspiré 45 minutes de ma vie avec ses ennemis pénibles, ses espaces ouverts piégeux et ses impasses mortelles.

C’est pas comme un Hotline Miami ou un Super Meat Boy, où quand on meurt on est déjà en train de réfléchir à la manière de passer l’obstacle qui nous a été fatal, car on sent qu'il est plus ou moins à notre portée. Ici on meurt parce que le jeu a décidé de placer trois idiots armés de bazooka dans l’espace dans lequel on pénètre, et on ne peut pas y faire grand-chose (Ou alors il faut posséder un skill que je ne possède clairement pas, c’est possible aussi).

Donc au final c’est plein de rage et de dégoût que j’ai réussi à finir ce jeu, et ça n’était que moyennement gratifiant puisque j’ai l’impression d’avoir du attendre un placement d’ennemis favorable pour enfin venir à bout de ce fichu niveau interminable !

Une idée sympa mais un jeu qui aurait mérité d’être peaufiné davantage avant d’être commercialisé.

11/20"

Demain je commence *The Walking Dead*.

----------


## Nono

> Oui, pas question de descendre en easy... sauf si j'ai toujours pas réussi le dernier jour de l'event, juste pour dire de. 
> Merci pour les conseils !


En easy, sur 200 parties j'ai eu 7 victoires. Alors j'y allais un peu à la cool au début, en testant plein de trucs sans réfléchir. Et il y avait moins de moyen de prendre l'avantage avant le mode avancé (pas de hack, pas de mind control).

Mais c'est pour dire que ce n'est pas du tout déshonorant d'aborder le jeu en easy.

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai fini tous les vaisseaux en normal  :Cigare: 
Mais j'ai regardé Lethalfrag jouer en hard no pause pendant des centaines d'heures  ::sad:: 

Y a vraiment aucune honte à commencer par le mode easy sur FTL, nous sommes tous passés par là.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ben désolé mais j'en suis vraiment plus à commencer ! 23h au compteur déjà.  ::P: 

Je suis parti en normal direct et le jeu ne m'a pas du tout semblé insurmontable au premier abord (j'ai du atteindre le flagship au 2ème ou 3ème run). Par contre il y a une part d'aléatoire qui est assez impitoyable envers le joueur trop peu expérimenté pour calculer ses prises de risques.

----------


## Supergounou

"Un peu" de lecture qui peut te donner des astuces salvatrices:
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/6...=1#post9462257

----------


## Hyeud

> Or plus le jeu avance plus il propose des espaces immenses à traverser avec des tas d’ennemis et peu de couvertures. C’est la mort du fun, et pour finir on fonce en espérant que le hasard nous permettra de passer au bout d’un moment. Mention spéciale à l’avant-dernier niveau, qui a aspiré 45 minutes de ma vie avec ses ennemis pénibles, ses espaces ouverts piégeux et ses impasses mortelles.
> 
> C’est pas comme un Hotline Miami ou un Super Meat Boy, où quand on meurt on est déjà en train de réfléchir à la manière de passer l’obstacle qui nous a été fatal, car on sent qu'il est plus ou moins à notre portée. Ici on meurt parce que le jeu a décidé de placer trois idiots armés de bazooka dans l’espace dans lequel on pénètre, et on ne peut pas y faire grand-chose (Ou alors il faut posséder un skill que je ne possède clairement pas, c’est possible aussi).


La vache c'est exactement ce que j'ai ressenti en jouant à ce jeu, c'est pour cela que je disais 4 pages avant, que pour le finir en 2 heures, c'est soit du skill, soit de la grosse chatte. Dans mes bras, je me sentais si seul.  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vous êtes nuls.  :Cell:

----------


## Hyeud

Vous m'avez fait croire que j'étais nul, mais quand je vois comment je roule sur hyper light drifter, je sais que non. le procédurale s'pas pour moi.

----------


## doggy d

Fini "*The Secret of Monkey Island - Special Edition*"

Tout d'abord, évacuons 2 petites pointes de déception:
- Ne pas avoir découvert ce jeu à l'époque de sa sortie car 30 ans après il est plus difficile d'apprécier son caractère novateur (surtout quand on a essayé Sam and Max et Grim Fandango avant...) ;
- Des énigmes parfois très (trop) tirées par les cheveux (fini en 8 heures avec (beaucoup d') aides sur les genoux...).

Sinon, effectivement il s'agit bien d'un bon classique du genre "point and clic" avec une écriture, un humour et des musiques de grande qualité.

La qualité graphique de la "spécial edition" peut être débattue en 2020, certaines choses étant exemplaires (portraits en gros plan, certains décors) et d'autres un peu moins (animations, petit aspect jeu en "flash"...).

Bonne expérience au final (aucun regret pour ce classique acheté à 3 €...)

----------


## Flad

3ème jeu fini.
On bon cru pour moi cet event en terme de jeu fini.
J'ai donc terminé *Lara Croft and the guardians of light*.
Un gros mouif, pas ma came.


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## maxtidus10

Je peux déjà valider mon troisième (et dernier pour moi) jeu de cet event du backlog, fini en 4h20.

Jeu validé : *Medal of Honor (2010)*

*Preuve :* https://steamcommunity.com/id/maxtid...mmended/47790/
Bon par contre il n'y a pas de succès et j'ai zappé de faire un screenshot, donc je n'ai que mon temps de jeu et ma review...

*Commentaire :* Un peu plus de 4h après avoir lancé la campagne solo, la voici terminée. Elle était courte, et dans l'absolu c'est très bien, je n'en attendais pas plus, ça aurait pu commencer à me lasser. Voici donc mon 3ème jeu terminé dans le cadre de cet event du backlog canard PC. Je dois dire que s'il ne m'avait pas été désigné, jamais je n'y aurais joué : un FPS militariste "moderne" classique, sorti il y a 10 ans… Disons que j'ai d'autres priorités vidéoludiques. Mais bon, il faut avouer que ça faisait longtemps que je n'en avais pas fait un, et celui-ci, est d'un classicisme extrême, avec son évolution totalement scriptée, son scénario ultra typique de la propagande militariste américaine, son gameplay qui alterne entre phases de panpan caché derrière un rocher, des phases de rail shooter et quelques petites phases "d'infiltration" avec de grandes guillemets (suffit juste d'avancer quand le PNJ te le demande, sans même te soucier de qui t'entoure). Malgré tout, ça n'a pas été une purge pour moi et j'ai trouvé le jeu correct, assez plaisant même, grâce à son rythme correctement maîtrisé, et le fait qu'il soit assez court. Soyons clair, il n'apporte rien au genre, c'est une pâle copie de ce qui s'est déjà fait dans un COD Modern Warfare (sorti en 2007) par exemple, mais vu que j'ai laissé ce style de jeu de côté depuis bien longtemps, c'est passé sans faire mal  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

FTL terminé.





Spoiler Alert! 






Et le secteur 8 (boss final compris) hitless.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kulfy

Impressionnant !  ::o: 
Comment t'as fait pour pas te manger un missile, ou ne pas prendre un peu l'eau sur les power surge de la phase 2 ? Ça revient trop vite pour utiliser le cloak à chaque fois, non ?
Je vois que tu as fait dans la finesse au niveau de l'armement en tout cas  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je crois que j'ai pu utiliser le cloak sur chaque rafale de missiles avant de détruire le système, et que les boucliers (et une esquive pas trop dégueu) ont pu encaisser chaque power surge quand je n'avais pas le cloak. Ça a été plié rapidement, le triple Burst Laser II avec le Pre-Igniter c'était juste complètement fumé.  :^_^:  

J'ai plutôt eu de la réussite avec mes S. Bombs aussi (presque toutes ont touché du premier coup).

----------


## Altay

> FTL terminé.
> 
> Et le secteur 8 (boss final compris) hitless.


Bien joué ! Celui-là a l'air de t'avoir plu !  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bien joué ! Celui-là a l'air de t'avoir plu !


Oui ! Enfin.  ::P:  Un jeu de ce calibre, ça la coupe même au roi des chieurs.

J'en ai profité pour rassembler mes impressions dans une petite critique sur le site.




> *FTL: Faster Than Light*
> 
> Trente-six heures, quarante-deux tentatives... une victoire. Je suis venu à bout de FTL en mode normal.
> 
> Est-ce que j'ai aimé ? Carrément. Et pourtant, dieu sait qu'il y a eu de la déception, de la frustration, parfois même de la rage au fil de ces nombreux échecs. Mais FTL a ce je-ne-sais-quoi qui vous pousse à relancer un run malgré tout, oui, encore un, le dernier de la soirée (promesse rarement tenue). Sans doute parce qu'il réussit le tour de force d'être à la fois d'une remarquable profondeur, et pourtant parfaitement accessible. Quelques minutes de tutoriel, et volez jeunesse : le reste s'apprend sur le tas, et souvent dans la défaite.
> 
> Le joueur qui aborderait FTL comme un jeu réputé exigeant se surprendra sans doute à atteindre le fameux Flagship (objectif de chaque run) en seulement quelques tentatives, pour buter alors sur un mur de difficulté assez vertigineux. C'est alors que le véritable enjeu se dévoile : survivre, oui, mais surtout s'aguerrir et s'équiper en vue de l'inéluctable confrontation finale. Il va falloir fouiller chaque secteur, prendre des risques calculés (un même événement peut vous rapporter un membre d'équipage supplémentaire, ou bien vous en coûter un...), peser le pour et le contre de chaque achat, chaque upgrade, chaque déplacement, chaque confrontation... Un mauvais coup sur un module crucial, un combat qui s'éternise, une mauvaise décision face à une situation stressante, et un run prometteur peut s'achever en quelques secondes.
> 
> Ce n'est pas pour rien que FTL est un classique qui a marqué son époque, et auquel beaucoup de monde joue encore avec enthousiasme aujourd'hui. À ce jour, c'est le plus beau cadeau que l'Epic Store m'ait fait - en attendant peut-être d'essayer Into the Breach du même studio (lors d'un prochain event ?). Ne vous arrêtez pas aux screens de son gros vaisseau tout moche : au bout de cinq minutes de jeu, c'est l'évidence même et vous ne ferez plus rien d'autre de votre soirée.

----------


## Hyeud

> Oui ! Enfin.  Un jeu de ce calibre, ça la coupe même au roi des chieurs.


On m'a appelé ? 
J'aime pas FTL, c'est de la merde.  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On m'a appelé ? 
> J'aime pas FTL, c'est de la merde.

----------


## Hyeud

Merci  :Cigare:

----------


## Altay

Bon, j'ai commencé *Cave Story+* et... je crois que j'aime pas les Metroidvania.  ::sad::  C'est pas faute d'essayer mais j'arrive pas à accrocher à ce style de jeu.

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, je me force à faire des pauses sur *The Banner Saga 2* (qui est excellent) pour progresser aussi sur *Crysis 2* qui est assez moyen. On a une combinaison super puissante... mais ça dure 10s. Après, on se fait allumer par les ennemis. Du coup, je passe pas mal de temps à jouer au chat et à la souris en mode furtif. Je trouve pas mal de petits trucs qui sont un peu loupés (gestion de l'énergie de la combinaison, aliens...), ça gâche un peu le jeu. Et l'histoire est affligeante et mal racontée. Hier soir, j'ai eu droit à une cutscene de 10 minutes durant laquelle il ne se passait quasi-rien et, pire, il ne se racontait quasi-rien. Je continue, mais je dois avoir des FPS bien plus réussis dans mon backlog je pense  ::):

----------


## doggy d

Deuxième jeu fini : *Hotline Miami 2 : Wong Number*

J'ai adoré !!! Je l'ai dévoré en 3 jours...

Alors que mon premier contact en 2016 s'était soldé, en 25 minutes, par une grosse déception (sensation de jouer au même jeu que le premier, hype trop forte), ce retour sur le jeu fut une révélation.

La "claque" Hotline Miami est toujours là et c'est finalement bonifiée avec le temps vu l'absence d'alternative sur le marché:
- un gameplay violent, nerveux et chirurgical d'une formidable intensité,
- une bande-son d'anthologie,
- une histoire originale et prenante (d'apparence opaque à première vue; +/- 8h de jeu pour un premier run, avec ensuite un mode hardcore encore plus jouissif)
- des niveaux plus longs, ouverts et variés (plage, forêt, prison,...)
- de nombreux personnages avec de nouvelles variantes de gameplay (je vous laisse la surprise)

Une osmose parfaite entre gameplay viscéral, graphisme psychédélique et musique d'anthologie.

Dennaton a toujours dit que la série s'arrêtait avec cet épisode...
Seulement 2 "Hotline Miami" dans l'histoire, c'est bien trop peu que pour se permettre d'en snober un seul...

----------


## cguyom

> Moi, je me force à faire des pauses sur *The Banner Saga 2* (qui est excellent) pour progresser aussi sur *Crysis 2* qui est assez moyen. On a une combinaison super puissante... mais ça dure 10s. Après, on se fait allumer par les ennemis. Du coup, je passe pas mal de temps à jouer au chat et à la souris en mode furtif. Je trouve pas mal de petits trucs qui sont un peu loupés (gestion de l'énergie de la combinaison, aliens...), ça gâche un peu le jeu. Et l'histoire est affligeante et mal racontée. Hier soir, j'ai eu droit à une cutscene de 10 minutes durant laquelle il ne se passait quasi-rien et, pire, il ne se racontait quasi-rien. Je continue, mais je dois avoir des FPS bien plus réussis dans mon backlog je pense


Ah Crysis, j'avais eu le même ressenti que toi à l'époque. 

J'ai commencé *The Monkey Island* de mon coté. C'est vraiment joli je trouve, le Remaster est propre. Par contre j'ai beaucoup de mal à m'y mettre... Pas que je trouve ça mauvais, j'ai à peine commencé. Je pense que c'est plutôt le style de jeu, j'ai envie d'être plus "actif". Passer après Hyper Light Drifter doit jouer.
Mais je vais persévérer.

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai commencé *The Monkey Island* de mon coté. C'est vraiment joli je trouve, le Remaster est propre. Par contre j'ai beaucoup de mal à m'y mettre... Pas que je trouve ça mauvais, j'ai à peine commencé. Je pense que c'est plutôt le style de jeu, j'ai envie d'être plus "actif". Passer après Hyper Light Drifter doit jouer.
> Mais je vais persévérer.


Exactement comme moi (même si j'ai bien aimé le jeu) il m'a fallu 2 semaines pour enchaîner les parties (vu le rythme assez lent, c'est le genre aussi) et le terminer... T'imagines bien pourquoi j'ai dévoré ensuite en 3 parties Hotline Miami 2...

----------


## Eradan

> J'ai fini Contrast en mode hardcore: pas de mannette, et le jeu se trouve dans ma bibliothèque mais ne m'appartient pas, donc à chaque fois que la légitime propriétaire lançait un jeu, il se fermait chez moi. Avec l'absence de sauvegarde manuelle et les checkpoints aux fraises, seule la très courte durée du jeu m'a sauvé.
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/Eradan.../achievements/


Je vais étoffer quand même avec ce que j'ai mis sur le site de l'event:

La musique principale est pompée sur 'Cry Me A River' par Julie London, au point que j'étais frustré de ne pas entendre le refrain.
Le gameplay est indigent: on a tout juste le temps d'apprendre les 3-4 tricks possibles avant que le jeu se finisse, sans qu'on ait réellement pu les exploiter.
L'ambiance est sympa, mais l'histoire est téléphonée et clairement trop courte.
L'absence de sauvegarde manuelle est une mauvaise idée.


Je viens de finir The Messenger:



L'histoire est intéressante, mais l'humour foireux gâche tout. Vouloir briser le quatrième mur en permanence ne rend pas un texte amusant.
Le gameplay est basé sur la mémoire et la précision, alors que je suis un joueur axé analyse et tactique/stratégie. C'est pas mon truc, tout simplement.

Au final, presque 16 heures de jeu et pas loin de 400 morts. Vu les stats, je vais me contenter de lancer Super Meat Boy pour la forme.

J'ai aussi testé rapidement:
- Adventures of Shuggy me semble totalement dépourvu d'intérêt: l'histoire est un prétexte insipide à la résolution en boucle de petits puzzles, le genre de gameplay qui semble taillé pour téléphones portables.
- Expand: Naviguer dans le menu s'est révélé être une purge, et le jeu ne consiste visiblement en rien d'autre. Là aussi le gameplay est basé sur la mémoire et la précision (ce qui m'a toujours semblé ridicule au pad), ce n'est pas un jeu pour moi.

----------


## maxtidus10

Allé les gars ! Sur les 27 participants il y en a encore 8 qui n'ont pas validé de jeu sur l'event ! Ca fait 5 jours qu'il n'y a pas de nouveau jeu validé mais il vous reste 6 jours pour en finir un  :;):  Gogogo !  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai vérifié la date samedi pour me dire que je pouvais encore procrastiner un peu  ::P:

----------


## Eskimon

Pas sur que je puisse lancer un seul jeu pour cet event. Je suis une grosse déception  ::(:  J'ai été super pris, j'ai télécharger 2 jeux mais pas encore eu le courage de m'en charger.

----------


## parpaingue

Allez hop: fini *Hotline Miami
*
Je vais résumer très court: bien mais à mort les snipers hors champ.

J'ai commencé Ori mais pas sur de le finir à temps, surtout que je le trouve plutôt médiocre pour l'instant (je viens de finir le premier "gros arbre" qui ramène l'eau).
J'avoue clairement, Capcom qui a enfin décidé de patcher MH World Iceborne pour qu'il redevienne jouable vers le début de l'event, ça aide pas.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je viens de terminer *The Banner Saga 2* dans le cadre du backlog event.
> 
> J'ai adoré le jeu. J'ai repris le 1 d'abord, pour me rappeler l'histoire (en mode facile). Le challenge était déjà plus présent en lançant le jeu en mode normal sur le 2. On retrouve avec plaisir les mécanismes du 1 avec pas mal de petits points d'amélioration par-ci, par-là.
> 
> L'histoire progresse, mais je pense que je vais devoir enchaîner bien vite avec le 3 pour connaitre le fin mot de l'histoire


Ca a donc pris du temps vu que j'ai d'abord refait tout The Banner Saga 1  ::): 

On verra si j'arrive à boucler Crysis 2 d'ici la fin de la semaine. Ca m'en fait toujours 2 de bouclés pour l'instant  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

De mon côté, j'ai bien entamé Brutal Legend, mais je n'en verrai certainement pas le bout d'ici la fin de la semaine.
Les personnages et la bande-son sont chouettes, mais entre les niveaux infâmes de RTS, les quêtes additionnelles copiées-collées (il y en a quoi ? peut-être 5 différentes qui se répètent ad nauseam, cinématique d'intro comprise  :Gerbe: ) et les collectibles disséminés sur la carte - qui te forcent à descendre de voiture quand tu voudrais au contraire y rester pour continuer à écouter la piste en cours - je n'ai pas toujours la foi de m'y mettre.

----------


## leeoneil

Moi j'avance doucement sur Dead Island, mais ça ne passera pas avant la fin de l'évènement (je suis au chapitre 5 sur 18.... Après 10 heures de jeu... C'est maousse comme jeu !  ::O:  )

----------


## Kaede

Ca régresse, comme c'est partie je ne vais finir aucun jeu sur cet event.
Moins de temps à consacrer à de nouveaux jeux que lors des précédents events :/

Désolé à mon équipe, si j'aurais sû je ne me serais pas inscrit. Je vais essayer de faire au moins Hotline Miami 2 (le plus court je crois) ce week-end !

----------


## cguyom

Tout pareil de mon coté. Si j'ai pu dégager une dizaine d'heures la première semaine pour faire Hyper Light Drifter, j'ai pratiquement pas eu une minute depuis.

Hier j'ai miraculeusement eu une heure libre. Plutôt que reprendre The Monkey Island, que je n'aurai pas le temps de terminer dans les temps et qui ne m'enthousiasme pas plus que ça pour le moment, j'ai lancé *Brothers : A Tale of Two Sons*.
J'ai cherché comment jouer au pad mais je n'ai pas trouvé. Du coup je joue au clavier et je dois avouer que les premières minutes étaient un peu laborieuses  ::rolleyes:: . J'ai terminé le 3ème chapitre, sur 7, et j'aime bien. Les énigmes sont sympas, pas difficiles du tout. Je le parcours avec plaisir et cette asymétrie apporte une vraie originalité.
J'espère pouvoir m'y remettre rapidement, pour ne pas perdre le fil.

----------


## Tellure

> Moi j'avance doucement sur Dead Island, mais ça ne passera pas avant la fin de l'évènement (je suis au chapitre 5 sur 18.... Après 10 heures de jeu... C'est maousse comme jeu !  )


Chuis désolé  :Emo: 
Fais comme si t'avais fini le jeu si tu veux  :Emo:

----------


## leeoneil

Mais non, c'est trop bien !
Mais je suis gogol, je commence un jeu, je le fini ! J'ai fait une entorse pour l'event du backlog en mettant en pause pour terminer Transistor, mais là maintenant je me remet "à fond" sur Dead Island.

----------


## jopopoe

*The Walking Dead* fini, et c'était très très bien (j'essaierai de pondre une petite critique).
En tout cas c'est typiquement le genre de jeux pour lesquels j'aime les event : je n'y aurais pas forcément joué de moi-même avant les vingt prochaines années et là grâce à Cannes j'ai passé un super moment.

*Oxenfree* est en cours, et ça devrait être mon dernier jeu. Pour l'instant c'est plutôt sympa.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Bon, j'ai essayé Europa Universalis IV et je bite rien à rien  ::XD::  j'aimerais bien comprendre mais y a un flot tellement énorme d'informations à gérer... je crois que ça va être rappé pour le succès à obtenir  ::sad::

----------


## maxtidus10

Oula oui, les Europas ce sont des jeux où il faut quelques dizaines d'heures d'apprentissage.

----------


## NFafa

Tir groupé, j'ai terminé :
 * Never Alone : Un jeu de plate-forme très mignon et très simple. C'est plaisant à jouer et le tout est entrecoupé de mini reportage assez intéressant. J'ai bien apprécié y jouer entre deux séances de jeux plus sérieux.
 * Sleeping Dogs : Un GTA-like se passant à Hong-Kong. Le scénario, la mise en scène, l'aire de jeu ne sont pas au niveau du modèle, mais j'ai trouvé le jeu très rafraîchissant. 
 * Fez : Jeu de plate-forme/puzzle en pixel art. J'ai eu du mal à accrocher et j'ai du me motiver un poil pour le terminer. 

Il est maintenant temps d'aller voir cette nouvelle update de Satisfactory  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai fini *Oxenfree*. Un voyage très sympa mais dans lequel je n'ai pas eu l'impression d'avoir le contrôle de grand-chose. On avance un peu trop au pifomètre j'ai trouvé, et c'est assez frustrant par moments.



Spoiler Alert! 


Oh et la fin est nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulle.



Mais globalement ça se défend bien quand même.

J'aurai jamais le temps de faire *Max Payne 3* avant dimanche (en plus j'ai envie de refaire le 1 et le 2 avant) donc ça va se terminer là pour moi.

Une belle sélection en tout cas, merci Cannes. Même si certains jeux n'étaient pas parfaits, j'apprécie de les avoir faits.

----------


## maxtidus10

Et alors là Toc toc toc^^ 27 inscrits dont 8 pleutres qui n'ont pas validé l'event ?  ::P:  Trichez je sais pas faites quelque chose XD

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Je vais essayer de tout faire au dernier moment,  comme d'hab  ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

Petite critique de *Star Wars : Jedi Knight - Mysteries of the Sith* :

"Un peu trop prise de tête à mon goût.



Premier truc qui surprend en lançant cette add-on de Jedi Knight : finies les cinématiques avec des acteurs cheapololol, et c’est peut-être pas plus mal…

Point fort de la série depuis ses origines, l’ambiance est toujours au top et fidèle à la première trilogie. Les différents lieux que l’on traverse sont franchement cohérents avec l’univers étendu Star Wars (enfin ce que j’en connais hein, c’est-à-dire pas grand-chose en dehors de la trilogie de Timothy Zahn).

On est toujours dans du FPS old-school contemporain de Quake I / II, avec un level design plus axé énigme que chez Id Software. Et c’est le principal reproche que je ferai au jeu : le creusage de tête nécessaire pour progresser dans les niveaux. Quand on défouraille du Stromtrooper à la chaîne on s’éclate bien ; mais quand on n’arrive pas à trouver la suite du niveau comme dans un mauvais Tomb Raider on s’ennuie très très vite. Du coup tous les petits passages bloquants m’ont obligé à jouer avec une soluce à portée de main, et c’est le genre de truc que je n’aime vraiment pas.

On peut également noter une difficulté qui monte bien plus vite que dans le premier épisode, mais une fois nos marques reprises c’est gérable.

Les derniers niveaux proposent la meilleure ambiance du jeu, mais sont encore plus fournis en énigmes et en level design tortueux. Et l’obligation de n’utiliser que le sabre laser rend certains animaux sauvages beaucoup trop mortels.



Spoiler Alert! 


Même le boss de fin est une énigme, sauf que sans jauge de vie je n’avais pas compris que mes coups n’avaient aucun effet, et qu’il me fallait procéder autrement...



Autant de qualités que de défauts dans ce troisième opus qui continue de complexifier le level design d'une série qui n'avait pas forcément besoin de ça.

12/20"

----------


## madgic

L'event dernier, il y avait moins de participants mais plus de jeux finis  ::siffle:: 

Pour le moment  :;):

----------


## Mordicus

Histoire de pas finir Fanny, je valide *The Warlock of Firetop Mountain*. Il s'agit de l'adaptation d'un livre "dont vous êtes le Héros" par les célèbres Steve Jackson et Ian Livingstone, premier opus de la non moins célèbre série "Défis Fantastiques". Enfin, célèbre pour qui a été jeune dans les années 80 - 90. C'est donc un voyage au pays de Nostalgia que propose ce jeu, en nous replongeant dans nos après-midi fébriles d'adolescents gavés de Tang et de Savane, complaisant sur les lancés de dés et l’œil baladeur sur les chapitres à choix cornéliens. 

En ce sens, c'est une adaptation parfaitement réussie : on y retrouve les textes, les illustrations et cette ambiance si particulière, impitoyable, la curiosité étant à 80% un vilain défaut dans ce type d'ouvrages. Mais avec un supplément d'âme tout de même, qui permet à ce jeu d'être à la hauteur de nos souvenirs émus. Déjà, on choisit un personnage sous forme de figurine, ayant sa propre histoire, sa personnalité et un objectif précis. Ce détail ajoute une implication qui n'existait pas dans l’œuvre d' origine, toujours très vague sur le héros (car le héros, c'est vous). Ensuite, notre figurine se déplace case par case dans les dédales de la Montagne de feu comme sur un plateau, notre personnage ponctuant ses découvertes de commentaires inédits. 

Les combats sans intérêt des livres, car entièrement basés sur les statistiques et le hasard, sont rendus plus captivants ici. Ils nécessitent d'anticiper les mouvements de l'adversaire afin d'éviter l'affrontement direct. C'est du tour par tour peu élaboré mais suffisant pour amuser, d'autant que nos capacités d'attaque varient en fonction de la figurine choisie. 

Enfin, le jeu se montre beaucoup moins implacable que son vénérable ancêtre ; il y aura toujours des morts inattendus et injustes au détour d'un couloir, comme au bon vieux temps, mais compensées par des points de sauvegarde qui restaurent notre vitalité, et trois vies avant le Game Over, là où les livres nous renvoyait au prologue au moindre coup de dés malheureux... Car ces livres-jeux étaient conçu (comme leurs contemporains vidéoludiques), pour être rejouer jusqu'à la trame du papier, afin de connaitre chaque recoins de la montagne et ses chausses-trappes par cœur, pour, au final, découvrir le chemin unique menant à la victoire... Dans cette adaptation, on peut très bien gagner dès sa première tentative, si on progresse avec prudence.  

Bref, j'ai aimé, même si je pense que la rejouabilité du titre, en dépit des efforts des développeurs (des dizaines de figurines à débloquer) reste limitée. Déjà, lors de ma deuxième partie, je sentais poindre la lassitude et lorsque tous les recoins de la montagne sont plus ou moins explorés, tous les textes lus, il n'y a pas vraiment de raison d'y revenir.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

On a le droit de dépasser un peu en terme de deadline ? Du genre quelques jours max  ::):

----------


## madgic

> On a le droit de dépasser un peu en terme de deadline ? Du genre quelques jours max


Généralement non, on fait de rares exceptions jusqu'au lundi matin

Après le but de l'event, c'est avant tout de découvrir des jeux de notre backlog et si tu n'as pas eu le temps de les finir pendant l'event, rien ne t'empêche de les continuer après et de donner un avis ici, même si tu ne pourras plus les valider sur le site  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

Bon, je me suis motivé et j'ai fini *Ori and the Blind Forest* à temps (environ 7h30 de jeu selon le timer ingame). Je vais donc finir l'event sur un joli pavé.

Le haut du panier en metroidvania indé ? La bonne blague. Je dois avouer que sans l'event, j'aurais lâché l'affaire au milieu, parce que je l'ai trouvé franchement médiocre, voire carrément mauvais.

Alors allons-y, point positif : c'est beau. Très. Malheureusement ça donne aussi le premier gros point négatif : c'est très chargé visuellement et en conséquence assez méchamment illisible. Et pourtant je joue à Battle Garegga  :tired: 
Mention spéciale à la zone de neige toute bleu ciel et blanc (ben oui la neige/glace) avec la bonne idée d'avoir des ennemis de la même couleur (ben oui de glace) qui balancent des projectiles bleu clair/blanc (ben oui de glace). Suivie par un volcan évidemment à fond rouge, ennemis de feu (rouges) qui tirent des projectiles de feu (rouge) au milieu d'effets de particules de flammes. Très, très lisible tout ça.
Je ne pensais pas non plus revoir dans un jeu sorti dans les années 2010 la vanne du décor en premier plan qui vient boucher la vue sur l'action  ::o: 

Deuxième gros défaut: c'est franchement pas très maniable (oui j'ai joué au pad). Déjà devoir jouer au stick analogique sur un jeu de plate-formes 2D je trouve ça idiot et fort désagréable, mais surtout Ori a un poids et une inertie aux fraises qui le rendent très désagréable à manier. Le pire ennemi du jeu restera sans doute les planches verticales, quand on veut monter dessus depuis le côté la moitié du temps ori retombe derrière  :Facepalm: 
Le jeu se veut "platformer hardcore" mais avec des contrôles aussi mous, c'est souvent juste désagréable au final. Dès que le jeu pousse la difficulté on voit clairement tous les problèmes surgir, ça rend par exemple les séquences de fuite (dans l'ensemble honteusement ratées au passage) juste pénibles. Aussi, au bout d'un moment y a TROP de boutons à utiliser, leur utilisation n'est pas forcément logique (le charge jump a deux manips différentes selon la situation pour faire la même chose par exemple) et on ne peut évidemment rien reconfigurer.

Pour finir, l'aspect metroidvania est juste mauvais. Les "combats" sont simplement pathétiques, doit y avoir cinq ou six ennemis types (plus palette swaps) mais aucun n'est intéressant à affronter, c'est une pure perte de temps qui n'a aucun intérêt niveau gameplay. Une partie des upgrades est répartie sur la carte de façon standard dans le genre et se débloque en progressant, mais on a plein de trucs (y compris mouvements) qui se débloquent avec un arbre de compétence dans lequel on progresse en pexant, ce qui est...ben...contraire au principe du metroidvania quoi  :ouaiouai:  Et je confirme que ça marche clairement pas, je me suis retrouvé avec une belle incohérence "Bon j'ai débloqué air dash dans l'arbre, youpi, mais j'arrive pas à le faire wtf. Que me dit internet ? Hmm ? Faut trouver le dash en upgrade sur la carte d'abord pour que ça fonctionne ? Mais c'est ... :Facepalm: "
Les upgrades vie/énergie sont souvent bien trop cachées pour être honnêtes, du style on voit un mur de noir à l'écran mais ahah y a un couloir secret sans indice visuel, ce qui laisse donc comme options: utiliser une soluce, faire des bisous aux murs (déconseillé en période de coronavirus), aller chercher "wallhack" au bout du skill tree ou mon choix : se dire "bof" et finir le jeu avec un tiers des bonus en se faisant two-shot tout le long (payes ta montée en puissance foirée).

Tout ça parce que le jeu a le cul entre deux chaises et les devs voulaient clairement faire un platformer hardcore (y a tout de même des mécaniques et des passages intéressants dans le domaine) mais ont cédé au marketing en sortant un metroidvania, probablement pour suivre la mode ou ce qui marchait à l'époque (exemple flagrant: l'arbre de compétences). De temps en temps le jeu introduit une mécanique passagère, mais sans l'expliquer, donc on a encore du die & retry...dans un metroidvania... Alors oui, on peut poser des checkpoints (ressources limitées tout de même) presque partout, mais plus j'avançais dans le jeu plus ça me semblait être un gros pansement sur la jambe de bois d'un jeu qui s'est simplement trompé de genre. En faire ouvertement un pur jeu de plate-formes et soigner la maniabilité aurait surement donné un meilleur résultat.

Bien content de l'avoir fait avant la sortie de la suite en tout cas, je sais maintenant qu'elle sera à éviter. La blague de la fin: quand je vois comme ce jeu a été encensé, je me dis que y a clairement pas que les joueurs de triple andouillette qui sont des graphic whores au final.

----------


## jopopoe

Petite critique de* The Walking Dead* : 

"Un très bel ajout à la galaxie zombie.

Déjà je pose le cadre : j’ai trouvé la BD très bien, mais pas forcément géniale. Je l’ai lue jusqu’à ce qu’un évènement casse complètement le flow et que je me retrouve trois tomes plus tard à me rendre compte que ça n’éveillait plus mon intérêt, et j’ai donc arrêté.

J’estimais donc avoir fait le tour de la question, et je n’étais pas bien sûr de ce que ce jeu pourrait m’apporter de plus. Et ben j’avais tort, ce fut un réel plaisir.

Dans le premier épisode on découvre le cachet graphique particulièrement réussi, l’ambiance au diapason de la BD (noir c’est noir), et deux/trois caméos de persos de la BD. Certains choix font un peu trop artificiels (genre sauver machin ou bidule, c’est vraiment le truc bêbête je trouve) et il y a un temps mort lorsque nos héros se terrent dans une sorte de base. Mais globalement c’est un début plutôt sympathique.
Episode 1 : 15/20

Le  deuxième épisode est une vraie réussite, en tension et en paranoïa tout du long. On ne sait jamais sur quel pied danser, et si certains clichés du cinéma d’horreur pointent leur nez c’est tellement bien mené et bien mis en scène qu’on pardonne largement !
Episode 2 : 16/20

Dans le troisième épisode l’impact émotionnel est bien plus fort car les personnages sont devenus NOS personnages. Les évènements s’enchaînent sans nous laisser de temps mort, et vous subirez à la fois les conséquences des épisodes précédents et des imprévus néfastes. Rarement un jeu vidéo m’aura autant remué les tripes
Episode 3 : 17/20

Le quatrième épisode voit le jeu continuer sur son excellente lancée, et ajoute une pointe de mystère qui aide à nous maintenir scotché à l'écran. Les développeurs font preuve d’une audace toute particulière en finissant l’épisode sur un évènement imprévu qui va rendre l’épisode 5 sacrément intéressant.
Episode 4 : 17/20

Comme prévu ce dernier épisode est un régal, et va de temps fort en temps fort jusqu'à une fin exceptionnelle. Un petit bémol pour une scène qui voit un personnage égrener les choix qu’on a fait depuis le début du jeu, et qui ressemble beaucoup trop à un décompte final du score dans un jeu vidéo, cassant de fait un peu l’immersion.
Episode 5 : 17/20

Bref une excellente surprise que ce Walking Dead, qui réussit à remplir totalement son cahier des charges et même plus. Alors même que la bande dessinée avait fini par devenir inintéressante à mes yeux, ce jeu a su réanimer (hohoho) mon goût pour la franchise.

Note globale : 17/20"

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voici mon dernier jeu de l'event :



> Terminé *Crysis 2* dans le cadre du backlog event :
> 
> Un shooter très bof. L'histoire est inutilement compliquée et peu intéressante. Il y a des mécanismes de gameplay inutiles (on peut upgrader la combinaison, mais en pratique, je n'ai vu aucune différence).
> Pas de quicksaves et j'ai trouvé quelques passages un peu frustrants. Niveau shoot, ça fait le job, même si j'ai eu l'impression que je passais pas mal de temps caché pour attendre que ma vie se régénère. J'ai trouvé globalement que les humains étaient trop faciles à buter par rapport aux aliens.
> 
> Au final, je ne suis pas sûr que je l'aurais fini en dehors de l'event.


Il me reste donc Dishonored 2 et Sleeping Dogs à commencer et terminer d'ici demain  ::):  J'y jouerai... mais pas tout de suite. Je vais commencer par installer The Banner Saga 3, histoire de voir la fin de l'histoire.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'avais beaucoup aimé Ori et j'avais eu pas mal de trucs cachés sans faire le forcing.

----------


## purEcontact

> Bon, je me suis motivé et j'ai fini *Ori and the Blind Forest* à temps (environ 7h30 de jeu selon le timer ingame). Je vais donc finir l'event sur un joli pavé.
> Le haut du panier en metroidvania indé ? La bonne blague. Je dois avouer que sans l'event, j'aurais lâché l'affaire au milieu, parce que je l'ai trouvé franchement médiocre, voire carrément mauvais.


Je pense que si t'avais pas lu un peu partout que c'est "le haut du panier", t'aurais fait eu un approche différente du jeu.
Ça m'a fait la même chose avec Hollow Knight : tout le monde (ou du moins, beaucoup de gens ont) écrit que c'était le jeu du siècle et qu'il fallait vraiment le faire.
Du coup, j'ai eu l'impression que le jeu allait être exceptionnel mais je l'ai trouvé mauvais au point de ne pas le finir.
Je suis sûr que j'en suis même pas à la moitié (11h de jeu) mais j'arriverai pas à la finir, sauf en me forçant.

A contrario, quand j'ai fait Ori, j'en avais pas entendu parler plus que ça et je l'avais découvert par moi même.
Résultat : je l'ai trouvé sympa.
C'était pas le jeu du siècle mais pour un style de jeu que je n'aime pas particulièrement (les plateformers 2D), il m'avait fait passé un bon moment.
D'ailleurs, justement parce qu'on parle déjà d'Ori 2 comme un jeu qui va être bon, je ne vais sûrement pas le fait (ou peut être au détour d'un bundle).
On peut tromper 1000 fois 1000 personnes...  ::ninja:: 
Je sais que le jeu était bien en découverte totale.
Je sais aussi que sa suite ne sera pas aussi fabuleuse parce que la magie n'opère plus.

----------


## parpaingue

Mouais, j'sais pas, au-delà des attentes pour moi il a vraiment de gros défauts rédhibitoires sur des fonctionnalités basiques qui maltraitent tout ce qu'il peut faire correctement. Si quelqu'un me sort qu'il aime les combats d'Ori, clairement soit il se fout de ma gueule, soit il n'a jamais joué à un jeu d'action 2D simplement potable. Dans le genre y a des freewares qui font largement mieux, c'est pas comme si c'était un genre tout neuf sans exemples desquels s'inspirer.

Pour revenir sur les attentes, par exemple des Hotline Miami ou Shovel Knight, ben je les trouve un peu overhypés mais au final ce sont quand même de bons jeux que j'ai honnêtement pris plaisir à faire, c'est clairement pas qu'une histoire de hype déçue.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) quand je vois comme ce jeu a été encensé, je me dis que y a clairement pas que les joueurs de triple andouillette qui sont des graphic whores au final.


Hahaha. Quel sel. C'est ton avis, soit, mais considérer Ori comme un plateformer hardcore, je trouve que tu es complètement à coté de la plaque (sur ça et pleins d'autres trucs que tu avances). Ou alors on a pas joué au même jeu.

Une andouillette AAA qui te salue (enfin rapide quoi).

----------


## parpaingue

Complètement à côté de la plaque ? La mauvaise lisibilté se constate même sur des screenshots. Faire des séries de 5 ou 6 air dash sur des projectiles ennemis au milieu de murs pleins de pics, c'est pas du platformer ?
Je pense surtout que tu en as gardé les bons souvenirs et occulté de ta mémoire les défauts. Je vais reprocher à personne de l'avoir apprécié hein, mais ça reste pour moi un parfait exemple du "style over substance".

Puis bon parler de sel et en même temps prendre comme une attaque personnelle le "triple andouillette" (qui parle de jeux), c'est un poil ironique.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est tout sauf du "hardcore" platformer en effet, complètement d'accord avec M.Rick Astley sur ce coup. Ori est plutôt casu à tous les niveaux, perso je l'ai pris principalement comme un platformer d'exploration et je l'ai beaucoup apprécié. Je ne vois pas non plus trop ce qu'il y aurait à reprocher aux séquences de fuite qui sont avant tout de chouettes mises en scène, des pics d'intensité plutôt que de difficulté en quelque sorte (j'ai dû crever 2-3 fois maxi dans celle de l'arbre sur ma première partie par exemple). Le seul truc sur lequel je pourrais vaguement te rejoindre serait le peu d'intérêt des combats (c'est du trash mob en gros), mais pour mois l'essentiel du jeu est ailleurs.

C'est marrant aussi ton ressenti sur la maniabilité. Moi j'en ai un excellent souvenir, alors que j'ai déjà eu entre les mains des platformers limite injouables au stick. C'est précis, ça répond au doigt et à l’œil, on est agile et on s'éclate. Le level design est super bien articulé autour des capacités aussi. Pour avoir trouvé cela aussi mauvais, je me demande bien ce qui, dans le genre, trouve grâce à tes yeux.

----------


## Hyeud

Je pensais finir Hyper Light Drifter avant dimanche,, mais ce jeu est trop bien, et je veux tout trouver (enfin presque pas les "crédits" du jeu), tellement de secret, presque à chaque écran, et tout est trouvable et logique, ça fait trop du bien. Merci FM pour cette sélection.

----------


## parpaingue

> Pour avoir trouvé cela aussi mauvais, je me demande bien ce qui, dans le genre, trouve grâce à tes yeux.


Ayant parcouru les Metroid (sauf le 2), à peu près tous les Castlevania, les Shantae, du Cave Story, du Outland et quelques autres, y a largement mieux qui existe. Je pense avoir assez de recul sur le genre pour pouvoir dire un truc du genre Ori = 4/10. Règles les problèmes de lisibilité ça passe à 5/10, ça restera tout de même un jeu moyen qui aurait mieux fait d'être un jeu de plate-formes parce que c'est non seulement sa partie la plus intéressante mais aussi clairement la plus mise en avant.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et donc, résumé de l'event pour moi :
- *Westerado* : Clairement une bonne surprise. Le jeu se plie en 2h et est assez bien foutu. Il y a moyen d'aborder le jeu en gentil ou méchant et il y a plusieurs moyens d'arriver à la fin. J'ai bien aimé.
- *The Banner Saga 2* : Excellent du début à la fin. J'ai commencé par reprendre le 1 en facile pour avoir l'histoire en tête. Le 2 a été plus difficile, mais très prenant. Je ne vais pas trainer pour installer le dernier de la trilogie.
- *Crysis 2* : Un shooter moyen, mais sympa. Ca aurait été mieux s'ils n'avaient pas essayé de mettre une histoire compliquée sur leur gameplay plus que correct.
- *Dishonored 2* : Pas eu le temps pour celui-là, mais j'y jouerai clairement bientôt.
- *Sleeping Dogs* : Pas eu le temps pour celui-là non plus, à voir quand je le ferai...

Merci donc à *Rouqanzhul* pour sa sélection.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Bon ben ajcrou je suis vraiment désolé mais j'ai vraiment totalement chié ma participation à l'évent... le seul jeu que j'ai eu le courage de lancer ma totalement découragé (EU4). Mais même après le dépassement de la deadline, par respect pour toi et les autres j'aimerais compléter la liste, pour l'avoir au moins fait même hors compétition. 

Bon vraiment désolé d'avoir autant raté, j'étais totalement absorbé par RDR2  :Facepalm:

----------


## maxtidus10

> Bon ben ajcrou je suis vraiment désolé mais j'ai vraiment totalement chié ma participation à l'évent... le seul jeu que j'ai eu le courage de lancer ma totalement découragé (EU4). Mais même après le dépassement de la deadline, par respect pour toi et les autres j'aimerais compléter la liste, pour l'avoir au moins fait même hors compétition. 
> 
> Bon vraiment désolé d'avoir autant raté, j'étais totalement absorbé par RDR2


Il n'y a pas de mal ! 
Tu as juste porté le déshonneur sur ta famille pour 10 générations  ::P:

----------


## madgic

Event clôturé  :;):

----------


## leeoneil

Bon, moi j'ai tout donné avec plus de 20h sur Dead Island, mais je suis au chapitre 10 sur 18.... Raaaah....
Bon, je vais donc le finir tranquillou maintenant.

Il y a un tableau recap' de prévu quelque part ?

----------


## madgic

> Bon, moi j'ai tout donné avec plus de 20h sur Dead Island, mais je suis au chapitre 10 sur 18.... Raaaah....
> Bon, je vais donc le finir tranquillou maintenant.
> 
> Il y a un tableau recap' de prévu quelque part ?


La page de l'event, avec quelques stats à la fn  :;): 

Et si tu veux stalk, tu peux voir les jeux (joués et donnés) d'une personne sur son profil  ::siffle::

----------


## maxtidus10

En tout cas gg à tous ceux qui ont fait 1 jeu ou plus, et aussi à ceux qui ont pas mal joué sans avoir eu le temps de finir leur objectif.
Soyons vigilants avec les jeux de plus de 15h, précisons un objectif réalisable en 15 heures quand on en assigne un  :;): 

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas eu le temps de jouer assez durant le mois, c'était quand même sympa d'avoir participé  :;): 
Même si du coup ceux qui vous on fait la liste les ont fait pour rien  ::ninja::

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini un seul jeu mais pour une fois j'ai une double bonne excuse , j'ai eu un casque VR et la grippe  ::ninja::

----------


## leeoneil

Pour la part je l'ai déjà expliqué, la sélection de Tellure était parfaite, 4 jeux autour de 10/15h et un seul gros jeu...
Si je n'avais pas été aussi gogol je n'aurais pas commencé par celui-ci !
La liste n'a pas été faite pour rien, je fini celui en cours et j'enchaine sur les 3 derniers proposés !

Bravo à Nfafa, 5 jeux sur 5 terminés  ::O: 
Et juste derrière, Biscuitkzh, jopopoe et khal avec 4/5 ! Balaise !

----------


## parpaingue

Excellent le sous-titre  ::lol:: 

Trois jeux faits répartis sur les trois appréciations pour moi donc sur cet event, avec un bon, un moyen et un mauvais (mais que je suis content d'avoir fait).
Trop de Iceborne pour avoir pu taper dans les deux derniers jeux malheureusement, surtout Styx qui me faisait de l’œil, je vais le garder installé et tenter de me motiver dessus rapidement (devrait pas être trop dur).

----------


## purEcontact

> ça restera tout de même un jeu moyen qui aurait mieux fait d'être un jeu de plate-formes parce que c'est non seulement sa partie la plus intéressante mais aussi clairement la plus mise en avant.


Peut être parce que c'est ... un plateformer !

 ::o:

----------


## Tellure

L'event est fini ? J'étais persuadé que j'avais jusqu'à la fin du mois de Mars  :Emo: 
J'accroche bien à The Walking Dead  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> L'event est fini ? J'étais persuadé que j'avais jusqu'à la fin du mois de Mars 
> J'accroche bien à The Walking Dead


Tellure ! <3 <3 <3

----------


## cguyom

Premier event pour moi et, malheureusement, un seul jeu terminé. Mais quel jeu ! Encore une fois, *Hyper Light Drifter* c'était trop bien  ::love:: 

Différentes choses ne m'ont pas permises de faire plus. Je n'ai pas pu aller au bout de Brothers, ni retenter The Monkey Island. Encore moins toucher à Celeste et Bioshock. Je vais quand même terminer le premier cité dès que possible. Les autres auront peut-être plus de chance la prochaine fois, qui sait.

----------


## leeoneil

Brothers, a tale of two sons ?
C'est hyper court, logiquement tu devrais le finir dans pas longtemps !

----------


## sebarnolds

Et Monkey Island, il faut 3h pour le boucler 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand on le connait par coeur

 !

----------


## cguyom

> Brothers, a tale of two sons ?
> C'est hyper court, logiquement tu devrais le finir dans pas longtemps !


Oui je m'étais dit que je le ferais en deux sessions. J'en ai fait une première d'un peu plus d'une heure et j'en suis à la moitié environ. Donc la prochaine sera la bonne ! Je pensais pouvoir la semaine dernière mais malheureusement je n'ai pas eu le temps et pas eu la tête à jouer. J'espère que cette semaine sera la bonne  ::): 




> Et Monkey Island, il faut 3h pour le boucler 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> quand on le connait par coeur
> 
>  !


Ah je n'en doute pas un instant ! Mais c'est loin d'être mon cas  :^_^:

----------


## Tellure

> Tellure ! <3 <3 <3


Flad  ::wub::

----------


## maxtidus10

En vrai l'objectif de l'event c'est d'en faire un seul jeu. En faire plus c'est du bonus mais ce n'est pas l'objectif. Allé pour ma part on se reverra sans doute à l'event de Novembre prochain  :;):  (je ne peux pas faire les event de l'été normalement).

----------


## Altay

Bon, zéro jeu pour cet event mais le temps a vraiment manqué. J'ai bien commencé Cave Story mais honnêtement, j'accroche pas et je n'ai pas eu la foi de m'y remettre. On fera mieux la prochaine fois.  ::unsure::

----------


## Rouqanzhul

> Et donc, résumé de l'event pour moi :
> - *Westerado* : Clairement une bonne surprise. Le jeu se plie en 2h et est assez bien foutu. Il y a moyen d'aborder le jeu en gentil ou méchant et il y a plusieurs moyens d'arriver à la fin. J'ai bien aimé.
> - *The Banner Saga 2* : Excellent du début à la fin. J'ai commencé par reprendre le 1 en facile pour avoir l'histoire en tête. Le 2 a été plus difficile, mais très prenant. Je ne vais pas trainer pour installer le dernier de la trilogie.
> - *Crysis 2* : Un shooter moyen, mais sympa. Ca aurait été mieux s'ils n'avaient pas essayé de mettre une histoire compliquée sur leur gameplay plus que correct.
> - *Dishonored 2* : Pas eu le temps pour celui-là, mais j'y jouerai clairement bientôt.
> - *Sleeping Dogs* : Pas eu le temps pour celui-là non plus, à voir quand je le ferai...
> 
> Merci donc à *Rouqanzhul* pour sa sélection.


Content que tu en ai aimé deux même si je suis déçuque tu es pas plus aimé Crysis que j'avais trouvé assez jouissif.

Pour ma part ça avait bien commencé avec The Sexy Brutale et Aviary Attorney, deux très bon jeux.

J'ai ensuite commencé Warhammer Mechanicus et a y prendre plaisir avant que la vie m'empêche de continuer  :tired: 

Par contre je vais clairement le finir ainsi que tenter les autres jeux proposés par Kulfy qui à l'air d'être un canard de bon gout !

----------


## Kulfy

> Pour ma part ça avait bien commencé avec The Sexy Brutale et Aviary Attorney, deux très bon jeux.
> 
> J'ai ensuite commencé Warhammer Mechanicus et a y prendre plaisir avant que la vie m'empêche de continuer 
> 
> Par contre je vais clairement le finir ainsi que tenter les autres jeux proposés par Kulfy qui à l'air d'être un canard de bon gout !


Cet anatidé m'a effectivement l'air des plus recommandables.  :Indeed: 
En plus de ça, tu as gardé le meilleur (SteamWorld Heist  :Mellow2:  ) pour la fin ; Ruiner par contre, je ne garantis rien, y avait trop rien qui me bottait dans tes jeux en "R".

De mon côté, je persiste sur Brütal Legend ; j'ai ravalé mon orgueil et suis repassé en Normal pour franchir Sea of Black Tears (LE pic de difficulté apparemment). Vraiment dommage que le gameplay ne soit pas à la hauteur des personnages et de leur univers.
J'enchainerai probablement avec Kentucky Route Zero, qui me faisait de l'oeil dans la liste également.

----------


## Hyeud

Hyper Light Drifter

Excellent jeu, chef d’œuvre, musiques magnifiques, du vrai pixel art, pas une excuse pour faire un truc moche, c'est vraiment beau. Dans ce jeu, après un bref tutorial, le joueur est totalement laissé à l'abandon et peut aller quasiment où il veut. Ce jeu s'inspire fortement de Zelda 1 sur NES, vue de dessus, exploration, "palais" avec boss, la map reste plus petite et il y a moins d'objets pour changer de gameplay, on ne gagne pas de PV en plus, on peut acheter quelques "mouvements" pour faciliter les combats, il n'y a que le dash amélioré qui débloque de nouveaux endroits. Pour s'améliorer, il faut trouver la monnaie du jeu, et très souvent les caisses la contenant sont cachées, de même pour les regen boxes, qui elles, réapparaissent en même temps que les ennemis. Les secrets ne sont pas difficiles à trouver, il suffit de bien observer, il y a toujours un indice les indiquant.
Franchement, pour le tarif, si, comme moi vous êtes fan du genre "arcade-aventure", vous ne trouverez pas mieux.
Seul bémol G ri1 kompri  ::): 

Du coup 3/5 des jeux proposés par Franky, que du bon, (en même temps j'ai un backlog de grande classe  :Cigare: ) et je vais lancer de ce pas les 2 autres en commençant par La Mulana. Merci Franky pour cette belle sélection, même si Steamworld : Heist et Hyper Light drifter ont bien fait baissé ma moyenne d'achievements, salopard  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bien content que ça t'ait autant plu !




> en commençant par La Mulana


 ::o: 

 :Perfect: 

 :Fourbe:

----------


## cguyom

> Hyper Light Drifter
> 
> Excellent jeu, chef d’œuvre, musiques magnifiques, du vrai pixel art, pas une excuse pour faire un truc moche, c'est vraiment beau. Dans ce jeu, après un bref tutorial, le joueur est totalement laissé à l'abandon et peut aller quasiment où il veut. Ce jeu s'inspire fortement de Zelda 1 sur NES, vue de dessus, exploration, "palais" avec boss, la map reste plus petite et il y a moins d'objets pour changer de gameplay, on ne gagne pas de PV en plus, on peut acheter quelques "mouvements" pour faciliter les combats, il n'y a que le dash amélioré qui débloque de nouveaux endroits. Pour s'améliorer, il faut trouver la monnaie du jeu, et très souvent les caisses la contenant sont cachées, de même pour les regen boxes, qui elles, réapparaissent en même temps que les ennemis. Les secrets ne sont pas difficiles à trouver, il suffit de bien observer, il y a toujours un indice les indiquant.
> Franchement, pour le tarif, si, comme moi vous êtes fan du genre "arcade-aventure", vous ne trouverez pas mieux.
> Seul bémol G ri1 kompri


Je te rejoins complètement. J'ai tellement aimé ce jeu que je le crie sur tous les toits. Au point que j'essaie de convaincre tous le monde de l'acheter ou d'y jouer.
J'ai même voulu l'offrir à toute ma fratrie sur Switch (c'est là qu'ils ont le plus de chances de se laisser tenter), mais à 20 balles je me suis vite ravisé  ::(:

----------


## acdctabs

On fait un event pour le Corona Virus du coup ? On doit faire finir un jeu à nos gosses.

----------


## Flad

> On fait un event pour le Corona Virus du coup ? On doit finir nos gosses.


 ::O:

----------


## Hyeud

> On fait un event pour le Corona Virus du coup ? On doit faire finir un jeu à nos gosses.


Cette agression envers les minorités qui n'ont pas d'enfant !  :Pouah: 
Je modocloche !

----------


## acdctabs

Ben si tu as pas d'enfants tu as pas le temps de jouer  ::):  (sauf si tu es prof ou te retrouve au chomage technique)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ben si tu as pas d'enfants tu as pas le temps de jouer  (sauf si tu es prof ou te retrouve au chomage technique)


Bonjour  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Bonjour


Biscuit c'est presque une enfant non ?  ::ninja:: 
(tu lui passes mon bonjour  :;):  )

----------


## La Chouette

Honnêtement, ça pourrait être une idée de mini-event, ça, finir un jeu en co-op avec son/ses enfant(s). Bien sûr, ça limite le nombre de participants, mais je suis sûr que ça donnerait des retours cool à lire.

----------


## Hyeud

Ca compte si je fais ça avec ma chienne ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca compte si je fais ça avec ma chienne ?


Si tu tentes, je te conseille un walking simulator plutôt qu'un Dark Souls.

----------


## Hyeud

Ma chienne se fait vieille, il est vrai, mais elle a toujours plus de réflexes qu'un simple bipède.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ma chienne se fait vieille, il est vrai, mais elle a toujours plus de réflexes qu'un simple bipède.


Ça ferait un joli titre d'article, ça : "_Exclusif, Dark Souls c'est trop un jeu de casu, même ton chien peut le finir !_"

----------


## maxtidus10

> Honnêtement, ça pourrait être une idée de mini-event, ça, finir un jeu en co-op avec son/ses enfant(s). Bien sûr, ça limite le nombre de participants, mais je suis sûr que ça donnerait des retours cool à lire.


Je peux le faire avec un sopalin imbibé de ma descendance ?

----------


## leeoneil

Là ça devient grave dégueu !  ::P: 

Bon, avec une semaine de retard j'ai fini "*Dead Island*".
Le jeu est "bon" dans l'ensemble, mais ça a duré... 27h... et ça c'est beaucoup trop looooong pour un jeu de ce type, on a l'impression de faire des trucs en boucle jusqu'à l'overdose. 10/15h de jeu auraient été pile poil mais là, pffffiouuu...
Au départ j'étais enthousiasmé, c'est un Left for Dead avec une composante crafting et évolution du personnage (on a des compétences à choisir, on monte de niveau). Les premières heures ça marche bien mais ensuite on voit apparaître l'arnaque totale : il y a du levelling chez les zombies !
Mais encore pire que Skyrim et Oblivion, tous les zombies augmentent de niveau, même dans les zones déjà découvertes.
Donc du début à la fin du jeu, on ne voit aucune différence, aucune sensation de boost ou de puissance, on craft des armes plus balaises pour s'amuser mais en jeu concrètement ça ne sert à rien (j'ai joué la nana qui découpe à coup de machete).
La grosse déception !

Sinon c'est encore beau aujourd'hui, les environnement sont chiadés, le scenar' osef, et ça doit être sympa à plusieurs (je l'ai fait en solo vu le challenge du backlog).
Un gros mouais, alors qu'avec une durée de vie amputée de 10 heures, j'aurais eu une perception différente, bien meilleure.

----------


## jopopoe

T'as pas utilisé des armes à feu ? J'avais trouvé que leur apparition dans le dernier tiers du jeu aidait justement à casser un peu la monotonie.

----------


## maxtidus10

> T'as pas utilisé des armes à feu ? J'avais trouvé que leur apparition dans le dernier tiers du jeu aidait justement à casser un peu la monotonie.


Perso je l'avait fait avec un pote qui avait le perso qui est forte avec les armes à feu donc il n'y avait que lui qui les utilisait, moi je lançais mes armes, et je les perdais bien souvent en disant merci aux bugs.

----------


## leeoneil

Je touchait une fois sur mille avec les armes à feux, probablement à cause de l'ultra spécialisation de mon perso....
J'ai essayé de les utiliser, mais ça ralentissait encore plus le jeu (obligé de jouer à cache cache derrière des caisses au lieux de sauter partout en mettant des coups de sabre).
Ce qui est long ce sont tous ces allers-retours pour chaque mission, l'impression de jouer au facteur en pleine apocalypse.

Ah oui j'avais oublié les bugs, j'ai perdu très souvent des armes amoureusement craftées, j'avais les boules ! (sans rien faire, simplement quitter le jeu et revenir).

edit : fini *Hell Yeah*, en 8h !
Un mix jeu de plateforme/shoot fait par une équipe française.
Le jeu est complètement couillon et il y a pleins d'idées intéressantes. On doit tuer une centaine de monstres dans une dizaine de niveaux très tortueux : avant chaque mort, un mini-jeu se déclenche. Si on foire, le monstre regagne de la vie et on en perd, si on réussit le mini jeu, le monstre meurt. Le perso en lui même a beaucoup d'inertie, on a pas la précision d'un super meat boy mais ce n'est pas exactement la même précision qui est demandée (globalement le jeu est simple à part un ou deux boss).
L'univers est barré, complètement con, drôle, les graphismes sont étranges et surchargés à fond, c'est bourré à craquer de contenu qui ne sert à rien, avec des musiques que j'ai trouvé géniales.
Un jeu excellent pour ne pas se prendre la tête !

----------


## leeoneil

Je continue mon monologue, ayant terminé le point and click *Fran Bow* (8h).
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, le thème est fort, ça m'a beaucoup dérangé au départ, mais ça se calme un peu sur la fin (j'attendais une fin horrible de chez horrible, mais ça va).
Le jeu a été créé par deux personne, sur une base d'éléments autobiographiques.
Le topic des PnC l'encense régulièrement, si jamais certains ne le connaissent pas, c'est très bon.
Très facile par contre pour un PnC, ça peut être bien pour quelqu'un qui découvre le genre (mais pas pour enfant, attention !)



Je ne vais pas enchainer sur le dernier jeu qui m'a été donné, vu que c'est encore un PnC, je vais laisser un peu de temps (Technobabylon, encore un jeu encensé sur le topic idoine !)

----------


## Hyeud

Je continue les jeux proposés par Franky, qui sont tous excellents, voici maintenant : Rogue Legacy

Rogue lite de plates-formes action, on joue un chevalier qui doit tuer le boss du donjon, découpé en 4 partie avec un boss à chaque fois, une fois un boss tué, on a pas à le refaire. Une fois les 4 boss tués, on a accès au boss final. Quand on meurt, et on meurt très souvent, l'argent récolté sert à améliorer la prochaine génération. On a le choix entre 3 enfants, chaque enfant est caractérisé par :
-sa classe (paladin, mage, assassin, hokage etc...)
-son arme secondaire
-ses traits, ils peuvent aider ou pas, certains sont très pratiques

De plus on débloque des pièces d'armure et des runes à attacher aux pièces d'armure, qui permet de regagner des PV, PM quand on tue des vilains, double saut, dash etc.., il y'en a 9 différentes. Dans ce qu'on peut débloquer, il ya énormément de choses, des classes de plus en plus puissantes, les PV, les PM, le % de critique, le modificateur de critiques, armure, garder de la thune entre chaque run etc...

Le jeu est très difficile au début, on gagne peu d'argent, on a l'impression de ramer, petit à petit, nos réflexes s'améliorent, on va de plus en plus loin , on ramène de plus en plus de thunes, on améliore plus de caractéristiques à chaque run, mais faut vraiment persévérer car le grind est un peu long. Pour finir le jeu avant le NG+, ça m'a pris 20h et 171 runs. Le château est créé de façon procédurale, et franchement le taff est incroyable, car tout fonctionne bien comme il faut, jamais de salles à la con "pan t'es mort sans pouvoir rien faire".

C'est donc un grand oui, alors que je suis très réfractaire au style de jeu "rogue", mais là comme on avance toujours un peu (à moins d'un run vraiment nul et très court), je ne me suis pas trop découragé, il n'y a vraiment que le tout début, où se dit "la vache, je ne vais jamais m'en sortir".

Je vais repartir sur La-Mulana, mais c'est vraiment hard comme jeu. Les énigmes sont parfois vraiment rudes. En tout cas, encore une fois, merci Franky pour cette sélection.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Un homme de goût, ce Hyeud.  :Indeed: 

Incidemment, j'ai vu passer la première annonce d'un Rogue Legacy 2 dans le topic des niouzes et ça m'a embelli la journée.  :Mellow2: 


Et bon courage avec La-Mulana, je trouve que ça vaut le coup de s'accrocher car c'est un jeu vraiment unique en son genre. J'ai eu la chance de pouvoir me faire aider en douceur sur certaines énigmes particulièrement retorses, mais il y a aussi des guides qui font ça sans trop gâcher le plaisir de la découverte si jamais tu te retrouves dans une impasse insurmontable.

----------


## jopopoe

Hey moi aussi je fais l'event en dehors de l'event. Là je fais *Max Payne 3* que m'avait choisi Cannes, et je m'amuse pas mal. Y'a un fossé entre celui-là et les deux premiers (que j'ai refait juste avant pour me remémorer un peu tout ça), mais Rockstar a fait un franchement chouette boulot !

----------


## Orkestra

> Je vais repartir sur La-Mulana, mais c'est vraiment hard comme jeu. Les énigmes sont parfois vraiment rudes. En tout cas, encore une fois, merci Franky pour cette sélection.


 ::lol::  La-Mulana meilleur jeu !  ::lol:: 
Mais c'est vrai que c'est un jeu qui ne fait pas de cadeau et qu'il faut accrocher au concept, sans quoi ça doit juste être une torture.
En tous cas si tu as besoin de conseils ou d'indices à certains moment, le topic de la série t'accueillera à bras ouverts  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

*Kentucky Route Zero*


_If you're holding a snake press 4_

J'ai été enchanté par les deux premiers chapitres ; la narration est remarquable, le style low poly ravissant, l'ambiance sonore impeccable, j'étais happé.
Mais le soufflé retombe à partir de l'acte 3, malgré l'introduction de mon duo de personnages préféré.
A partir de là, le rythme en prend un sacré coup, l'acte 4 s'étire déraisonnablement, et les nouveaux protagonistes ne sont pas à la hauteur du reste du cast'.
L'acte 5 termine tout ça (très) rapidement, ce qui n'était pas pour me déplaire.

Mitigé donc, ça partait extrêmement bien, mais ça ne tient à mes yeux pas la distance, malgré quelques scènes et plans qui me resteront.

----------


## jopopoe

*Oxenfree*

"Frustrant, c'est le mot.



Le premier contact avec le jeu est assez déstabilisant (surtout si comme moi vous sortez d’un jeu Telltale au rythme plus posé) : les dialogues fusent, les protagonistes parlent et se répondent à toute vitesse, et pour pouvoir en placer une il vous faudra couper la parole à un de vos camarades ! Moi qui aime bien réfléchir un peu afin de choisir ma réponse, j’étais un peu déstabilisé.

Il n’y a pas trop de gameplay mais l'histoire est prenante, alors on a envie d'avancer. Et la musique est franchement cool, ainsi que l’ambiance.

Plus on avance, et plus du mystère s’ajoute au mystère. Ça reste intriguant, mais on craint un potentiel patatra à venir tellement ça part dans tous les sens.

Et au bout de quelques heures de jeu, alors que je ne bite toujours rien à rien, j’ai vraiment l’impression de ne faire aucun choix éclairé tellement la confusion règne. J’ai beaucoup trop la sensation de faire des choix au hasard sans pouvoir en comprendre le but, et ça donne une impression de passivité incroyable. Je ne suis plus acteur mais je subis en permanence les conséquences de mes choix aveugles en étant baladé de scénette en scénette.

Enfin bref à force de persévérer on arrive à la conclusion de l’aventure, moyennement satisfaisante mais plus cohérente que ce que je craignais. Et arrive le fameux tableau "toi et x% des joueurs ont fait ça" qui finit d’enfoncer le clou en me mettant face à des choix que j’aurais supposément fait mais que je n’ai pas réellement l’impression d’avoir fait, tellement c’est confus.

Qu’est-ce qui a renforcé ou affaibli ma relation avec tel ou tel personnage ? Franchement, j’en sais rien… Entre les réponses ironiques et la traduction moisie c’est pas la joie niveau dialogue, on a souvent l’impression de passer à côté de notre intention première.

Bref une expérience sympathique mais trop frustrante.

14/20

PS : Un semi-HS pour comparer cet Oxenfree à The Walking Dead saison 1 afin d’éclaircir un peu le fond de ma pensée : avec TWD j’ai eu l’impression de vivre une aventure, aventure dans laquelle j'avais pu faire des choix éclairés, pas toujours heureux, certes, mais dont je comprenais le but. Alors qu’avec Oxenfree j'ai l'impression d'avoir été le simple témoin d'une aventure, dans laquelle on m'a proposé des choix dont je ne comprenais ni les tenants ni les aboutissants, et au final je ne suis même pas sûr de savoir quel choix a bien pu avoir une influence sur quoi que ce soit..."

Oh et j'ai fini *Max Payne 3* et j'ai a-do-ré ! Merci à Cannes pour celui-là, je pensais pas autant l'apprécier. Petite critique à venir également.

Et je continue à rattraper les jeux que je n'avais pas eu le temps de faire aux events précédents (bien pratique ce site madgicsysteme  ::wub::  ). Donc *Mad Max* en cours, et c'est trop trop trop mon style de jeu  ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pourquoi s'infliger une mauvaise VF dans un jeu à texte ? (vraie question)

----------


## Altay

> Pourquoi s'infliger une mauvaise VF dans un jeu à texte ? (vraie question)


Ça s'adresse pas à moi mais je donne mes cinq centimes : en admettant que tu te sois renseigné sur la VF avant de jouer (et que les tests mentionnent un problème à ce sujet), malheureusement tout le monde ne parle pas anglais ou pas suffisamment bien pour profiter de textes littéraires.

Ou parfois tu joues simplement en VF et tu découvres pendant le jeu qu'elle est médiocre (parce que l'éditeur n'a pas voulu payer pour faire le boulot correctement).

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ben je dirais que ça fait partie des choses à prendre en compte dans une décision d'achat, et avant de se lancer dans une partie. On a tous grandi avec les JV depuis suffisamment longtemps pour savoir que l'existence d'une VF est loin d'être un gage de traduction réussie. Il y a des genres de jeux pour lesquels cela n'aura quasiment aucune importance, certes. Mais dans le cas d'Oxenfree, une grande part de son charme tient justement aux dialogues. Y jouer en semi-aveugle à cause d'une traduction au rabais, c'est se priver d'un pan essentiel de l'expérience.

Pour tenter une analogie foireuse, imagine un simulateur automobile vanté pour sa physique réaliste et la finesse de son retour de force, mais auquel tu ne jouerais qu'au clavier faute de matériel adapté. J'entends bien que tout le monde ne parle pas anglais couramment, mais ce n'est pas un crime de se priver de tel ou tel jeu s'il ne t'est pas accessible dans des conditions satisfaisantes.

----------


## Altay

> Ben je dirais que ça fait partie des choses à prendre en compte dans une décision d'achat, et avant de se lancer dans une partie.


Vu que l'existence de ce fil tient en grande partie à l'existence des bundles et des achats impulsifs, je ne sais pas si ça s'applique dans cette situation.  ::): 

Perso ça me semble un foireux de remettre la responsabilité sur le client dans la mesure où l'existence de la VF *devrait* être synonyme d'une trad' acceptable et on ne devrait pas avoir à éplucher les forums pour vérifier chaque aspect technique du jeu (surtout que dans le cas d'Oxenfree, les tests de l'époque ne mentionnaient pas la VF vu qu'elle n'existait pas...).

Et qu'on soit bien clair, j'ai généralement la même approche que toi (je joue quasi-exclusivement en VO) mais comme tu posais une "vraie question", je voulais juste détailler d'autres comportements de joueurs/joueuses de mon entourage qui me semblent assez fréquents.

----------


## jopopoe

Et bien il se trouve que la vostfr correspond bien à mon niveau d’anglais : cela me permet d’apprécier le doublage original tout en ayant le sous-titre dans ma langue maternelle. Je suis très pointilleux et il n’y a rien qui m’ennuie plus que de voir apparaître un mot dont j’ignore le sens.  

En plus je déteste la vosteng, le fait de lire les dialogues au fur et à mesure qu’ils sont prononcés les rend atrocement artificiels.

Quant à jouer en VO sans les sous-titres, j’ai clairement pas le niveau, et j’aurais rien compris à l’histoire du jeu.

Et la VF n'est pas si mauvaise que ça, juste régulièrement maladroite. Quand t'as trois secondes pour choisir entre trois réponses, et que l'une d'elle est un contresens, c'est naze.

Enfin je ne me vois pas me priver d'un jeu sous prétexte que la traduction n'est pas optimale. C'est pas non plus un roman du XIXème traduit par Google, et si Oxenfree avait eu la meilleure VF du monde mon avis aurait été peu ou prou le même je pense.

----------


## parpaingue

Je l'avais fait en VO et j'avais aussi retenu ce défaut où le jeu considère régulièrement qu'on ne répond rien si on ne coupe pas carrément la parole à un autre personnage, j'avais trouvé ça assez idiot et frustrant.
C'est un problème du jeu de base, peut-être exacerbé par le sous-titrage vf, mais déjà présent avant.

----------


## Nono

Je pense que c'est voulu. Soit on répond rapidement à l'emporte pièce, au risque de se blesser avec les protagonistes, soit à trop réfléchir on rate une occasion de dire un truc pertinent.
Ça permet aussi de simuler le côté grande gueule ou introverti du personnage... 

J'ai trouvé que ce dynamisme collait parfaitement à l'occasion.

C'est certes frustrant, mais on est ici dans la peau d'un ado, qui de plus ne connait pas tous ses compagnons, donc hors de sa zone de confort.
A cet âge, le jeu de la discussion l'emporte parfois sur le propos, et certains ont tendance à vouloir répondre vite plutôt que bien.

----------


## Kulfy

*Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna)*



Je n'étais pas très chaud à la base, mais on me le proposait pour la 3ème (!) fois dans cet event, alors j'ai motivé mon colloc' le temps d'une soirée ou deux pour lui faire un sort.
Verdict : un mauvais documentaire et un très mauvais jeu vidéo.

Alors oui, le petit renard est mignon comme tout, mais c'est bien tout ce qu'il y a à sauver.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Putain ça y est deux mois après j'ai fini un jeeeeuuuu  :Vibre: 

Il s'agit *Transistor*, un jeu que j'avais acheté en 2016, aimé, et pas eu la force de continuer. J'ai recommencé une partie et suis allé au bout du jeu. À voir si je fais le new game + dans quelque temps ?!

Les points forts du jeu :

- DA monstrueusement belle. On a envie de lécher l'écran tellement tout est parfait, des environnements aux boutons.
- un très bon gameplay à la fois nerveux et qui permet de se poser. J'ai envie de faire le ng+ pour vraiment aller au bout
- ambiance et atmosphère assez sympa je trouve

Allez, plus que quatre jeux  :;):  je prévois une date d'achèvement pour mi-juillet  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

Même si j'avais bien participé au dernier event, je voulais clôturer définitivement Max Payne 3, même en retard... c'est fait.

J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à m'y mettre car j'étais dans une phase fast-FPS (doom-quake), tout juste coupée par Hotline Miami 2... Autant dire que je n'étais pas vraiment dans le mood pour le rythme lent de Max et son bullet time...

Donc *Max Payne 3*, c'est:
- La formule Max Payne (tps en bullet time, introspection perpétuelle de Max, tuer, tuer, tuer) avec un nouvel enrobage "Rockstar" (mise en scène des dialogues très typée "GTA");
- La formule Max Payne donc, avec ses qualités... et déjà ses limites... Car après deux épisodes exceptionnels de noirceur et d'introspection du héros, nous avons tout dit de ce dernier et de ses (non)motivations;
- Un Max en roue libre (encore plus que d'habitude) qui va perpétrer un véritable génocide de bad boys (des centaines...), car d'une part, énervé qu’on l'ait pris pour un "con" et d'autre part, confronté aux injustices vécues par une certaine population brésilienne;
- Une réalisation exemplaire, des environnements urbains très "couleurs locales" et crédibles, des musiques et effets sonores de haute volée;
- Une histoire très sympathique à suivre qui se termine rapidement (6-7h);
- Mais vraiment un sentiment de déjà-vu/déjà-joué qui fait que cet épisode n'a pas la même saveur que les deux premiers.

Un 3ème épisode qui clôture donc, à mon avis, définitivement la série, tout ayant déjà été dit.

Voilà, vivement le prochain event, c'est quand d'ailleurs ???  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

Bravo pour être arrivé au bout. En général, il y a 3 event par an : un en novembre souvent, un vers février mars (pour les vacances d'hiver) et il y a un event spécial l'été auquel je ne participe pas ou il y a des équipes, c'est souvent de mi juillet à mi aout.

----------


## leeoneil

De mon côté je viens de terminer le dernier jeu qui m'avait été donné, le point and click *Technobabylon*.
Le jeu est vraiment extra. Bon je suis fan de la "formule" Wadget Eye mais quand même, c'est sacré bon jeu d'aventure !

----------


## Franky Mikey

L'event du backlog du pauvre est de retour sur Steam.  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/springcleaning

----------


## banditbandit

Alors qu'il aurait pu avoir lieu pendant la quarantaine, c'est pas ici que ça arriverait.  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Même pas du backlog : les 3/4 des jeux qu'il me propose, je les ai déjà fait.

----------


## Blackogg

> Même pas du backlog : les 3/4 des jeux qu'il me propose, je les ai déjà fait.


Oui, ils sont tous fiers de te présenter des algos qui permettent de te recommander des jeux que tu as déjà faits. C'est explicitement le but du truc dans certaines catégories  ::XD:: .
Ils s'ennuient un peu trop chez Gabe en ce moment ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et il n'y a évidemment pas moyen de reroll les propositions... si ?

----------


## acdctabs

Ben si c'est juste pour avoir le badge tu peux lancer fictivement les jeux avec asf, ça prend 3s par jeu.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci mais le badge ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça, c'était plutôt histoire de vaguement tenter de rentrer dans "l'esprit" du truc.  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai continué mon rattrapage d'event en finissant Mad Max : 62 heures de jeu et 99% de complétion !

Une petite critique :

"De l’open-world générique-mais-pas-trop destiné aux complétionnistes de service



Visuellement c’est une tuerie. Artistiquement comme techniquement. Il faut commencer par ça parce que c’est la première chose qui frappe quand on lance le jeu. L’introduction démente qui tente de reproduire l'ambiance du monstrueusement merveilleux Fury Road nous immerge rapidement dans cet univers violent, aride et fou. Un désert immense, que vous allez arpenter pendant des kilomètres et des kilomètres avec votre voiture customisée. Les développeurs ont réussi à proposer des environnements différents mais tous désertiques, et tous plus chouettes les uns que les autres (oh et c’est optimisé comme un charme).

Le jeu commence maladroitement par un tuto un peu longuet, alors qu’on ne souhaite qu’une chose : être lâché dans ce monde de barbares ! On se retrouve avec un pseudo-Gollum comme compagnon, une caisse un peu basique, et on peut enfin commencer à tailler la route.

Et on retrouve la formule habituelle avec un monde immense, des milliards de trucs à récolter, à détruire ou à tuer. Il y a des tas de défis secondaires, de capacités à acheter pour la voiture ou pour Max, et de l’XP à recolter un peu partout pour parvenir à ces fins. On peut notament nettoyer des camps de bandits, prendre d’assaut des forteresses, attaquer des convois de véhicules (mon activité préférée),… Bref dégommer du méchant à tour de bras, en combats véhiculaires ou à pied.

La conduite n’est pas exceptionnelle, même si ça s’améliore quand on débloque des améliorations de plus en plus puissantes pour notre voiture. Par contre les courses automobiles sont sans doute le truc le plus raté du jeu : il y en a une pour chaque véhicule adverse et et tous les véhicules ne sont pas intéressants à conduire, loin de là !

Les combats au corps-à-corps "à la Batman" sont cools, les coups ont de l'impact et la rareté des munitions rend l'utilisation des armes à feu intéressante. Mais quand la difficulté monte on sent que le gameplay n'est pas aussi fin : la caméra est parfois déficiente et les parades ne passent pas toujours...

Les missions principales sont sympas mais pas exceptionnelles, tout comme le scénario, qui se laisse suivre sans jamais vraiment décoller. Les dialogues n’ont rien de transcendant non plus, et le doublage manque cruellement de variété (on dirait que deux doubleurs se sont partagé tous les PNJ).

Mais on s’éclate quand même pas mal avec tous ces à-côtés, et on court en permanence d’une tâche à l’autre. Et si comme moi vous êtes un complétionniste forcené, il y a vraiment de quoi s’éclater dans ce Mad Max avant d’atteindre les 100%.

Ou les 99% d’ailleurs, car le dernier pourcent est inaccessible si on ne fait pas certaines tâches dans le bon ordre. Un mauvais point pour Avalanche ça par contre, c’est vraiment idiot vu que leur cœur de cible c’est précisément les benêts comme moi qui adorent courir après le 100% !

Bref Mad Max ne révolutionne pas grand-chose mais rendre une copie propre qui saura satisfaire les fans du genre.

16/20
"

----------


## jopopoe

On est combien à avoir pris le bundle de itch.io ?

Elle va être balèze la phase de sélection des jeux au prochain event  ::XD::

----------


## madgic

Les inscriptions pour le prochain vont s'ouvrir dans la semaine  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Les inscriptions pour le prochain vont s'ouvrir dans la semaine


Super !

Petite requête si c'est pour l'été : possible de le faire carrément sur les deux mois ? (commencer début juillet plutôt que mi-juillet)  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Cooooooooooooooool !!!

----------


## La Chouette

Le plus difficile avec ce bundle Itch.io, ça va être de faire la liste des jeux à finir  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Le plus difficile avec ce bundle Itch.io, ça va être de faire la liste des jeux à finir


Tu rigoles, mais c'est une raison pour laquelle je ne vais (sans doute) pas le prendre. Je conserve à ce jour un (vague) projet d'éponger, tôt ou tard, l'essentiel de ce qui en vaut la peine dans un backlog déjà conséquent, mais si je m'amuse à rajouter 1300 jeux d'un coup, je peux dire adieu au peu d'espoir qui me reste.  :Facepalm:

----------


## La Chouette

> Tu rigoles, mais c'est une raison pour laquelle je ne vais (sans doute) pas le prendre. Je conserve à ce jour un (vague) projet d'éponger, tôt ou tard, l'essentiel de ce qui en vaut la peine dans un backlog déjà conséquent, mais si je m'amuse à rajouter 1300 jeux d'un coup, je peux dire adieu au peu d'espoir qui me reste.


Le bundle vaut quand même le coup. Je l'aurais pas pris, j'aurais clairement jamais acheté Flash Point : Fire Rescue, et je n'y aurais pas passé 4 heures en une après-midi avec mes amis. Du coup, tant pis si ça fout complètement en l'air mon backlog, je dirais juste que le bundle ne compte pas  ::ninja::

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Super !
> 
> Petite requête si c'est pour l'été : possible de le faire carrément sur les deux mois ? (commencer début juillet plutôt que mi-juillet)


Je suis noob en matière de backlog challenge mais je plussoie fortement. Ca permet de jouer plus détendu et de moins se "forcer" à s'y mettre  ::):

----------


## madgic

Ca vous va si je met toutes les vacances scolaire, soit de 4 juillet au 31 août ?

----------


## acdctabs

1er juillet au 3 septembre !

----------


## jopopoe

4 Juillet au 31 août c'est bien je trouve.

Pourquoi le 3 septembre ? C'est le 1er la rentrée, et même le 31 août pour les profs qui feront leur pré-rentrée.

----------


## madgic

Vous l'attendez, vous pouvez vous inscrire à l'event : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpa...r/event/voyage.




> Bienvenue au grand event de l'été qui se déroulera sur 2 mois.
> 
> Les dates :
> 
> Inscription : jusqu'au 3 juillet
> Choix des jeux : le 4 et 5 juillet
> Concours : jusqu'au 31 août
> 
> Nombre de jeux : 6
> ...


 :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Youhou inscrit !

----------


## sebarnolds

Ok, je vais m'inscrire, mais je ne fais jamais grand chose pendant l'été sur mon pc...

----------


## Supergounou

Je suis inscris aussi  ::): 
En espérant faire de belles découvertes, même si je ne suis vraiment pas sûr de pouvoir faire honneur à la sélection de mon binôme.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Yes ! Pas question de manquer ça !

----------


## Kulfy

Playlist mise à jour sur itch.io, j'suis prêt  :Petit Viking:

----------


## banditbandit

J'en serai peut-être cette fois ci, je me tâte.

Faut que je mette une liste à jour, c'est possible de participer sans google doc !?

Sinon comme c'est sur deux mois, sept jeux c'est bien non ?

----------


## La Chouette

> J'en serai peut-être cette fois ci, je me tâte.
> 
> Faut que je mette une liste à jour, c'est possible de participer sans google doc !?
> 
> Sinon comme c'est sur deux mois, sept jeux c'est bien non ?


Tant que tu as une liste, que ce soit un site spécial, un .txt, un Google Doc ou un panneau publicitaire devant chez ton binôme importe peu.

----------


## NFafa

Humm je ne sais pas si je peux m'inscrire ....

J'ai commencé depuis peu The Witcher 3, et le chantier de ma mega usine sous Satisfactory n'avance pas vite ...

----------


## jopopoe

> un panneau publicitaire devant chez ton binôme.


Mais quelle idée merveilleuse  ::wub::

----------


## Altay

Bim, inscrit ! En deux mois je devrais bien réussir à finir un jeu.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## madgic

> J'en serai peut-être cette fois ci, je me tâte.
> 
> Faut que je mette une liste à jour, c'est possible de participer sans google doc !?
> 
> Sinon comme c'est sur deux mois, sept jeux c'est bien non ?


Moi j'aime bien directement chercher sur le profil Steam.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Sinon comme c'est sur deux mois, sept jeux c'est bien non ?


Il y a une certaine tendance à l'inflation du nombre de jeux depuis la création de l'event, et je suis plutôt de ceux qui essaient de tempérer ça. 
Rappelons d'abord qu'à l'origine, l'idée était d'essayer et si possible de terminer au moins un jeu ; le marathon de toute la sélection, c'est le délire de quelques uns (dont moi à l'occasion) mais absolument pas la norme.
Ensuite, donner davantage de jeux ne simplifie pas forcément les choses, ni pour celui qui choisit, ni pour celui qui joue :

- pour celui qui choisit : d'expérience, il faut voir la gueule de certaines listes.  ::wacko::  Et en dehors de ça, on n'a forcément qu'une connaissance limitée des jeux possédés par quelqu'un d'autre, et pas toujours le temps ou l'envie d'éplucher des centaines de titres à la recherche d'une proposition pertinente. Cinq ou six, ce n'est certes pas beaucoup, mais entre les jeux trop longs, trop durs, les jeux sans fin, les jeux uniquement multi, les jeux tout simplement mauvais ou sans intérêt que nous sommes pourtant nombreux à glaner par dizaines en bundle, les jeux déjà donnés à la personne dans des events passés... perso, j'ai déjà galéré pour arriver à cinq, et je ne suis pas le seul.

- pour celui qui joue : le problème de base est souvent qu'on n'arrive pas à choisir par quoi commencer dans nos backlogs, et une sélection restreinte est censée nous y aider. Entre 3 et 5, on a un bon équilibre, qui laisse quand même la place à des options variées. Au delà, on recrée rapidement le problème initial, et l'idée d'une pré-sélection par un binôme perd son sens... tu me donnes à choisir par quoi commencer dans une liste, ça ne sera pas beaucoup plus facile avec 10 jeux qu'avec 100.

----------


## banditbandit

> Tant que tu as une liste, que ce soit un site spécial, un .txt, un Google Doc ou un panneau publicitaire devant chez ton binôme importe peu.





> Mais quelle idée merveilleuse


Euh je bosse pas chez JCDecaux moi.  ::huh:: 




> Moi j'aime bien directement chercher sur le profil Steam.


Sur le profil steam t'as que les temps, ça te dit pas si les jeux sont finis, en cours ou simplement abandonnés.
J'ai une liste dans un fichier texte, faut juste que je mette à jour et je pensais l'envoyer en mp au "sélectionneur" tout simplement.




> Il y a une certaine tendance à l'inflation du nombre de jeux depuis la création de l'event, et je suis plutôt de ceux qui essaient de tempérer ça. 
> Rappelons d'abord qu'à l'origine, l'idée était d'essayer et si possible de terminer au moins un jeu ; le marathon de toute la sélection, c'est le délire de quelques uns (dont moi à l'occasion) mais absolument pas la norme.
> Ensuite, donner davantage de jeux ne simplifie pas forcément les choses, ni pour celui qui choisit, ni pour celui qui joue :
> 
> - pour celui qui choisit : d'expérience, il faut voir la gueule de certaines listes.  Et en dehors de ça, on n'a forcément qu'une connaissance limitée des jeux possédés par quelqu'un d'autre, et pas toujours le temps ou l'envie d'éplucher des centaines de titres à la recherche d'une proposition pertinente. Cinq ou six, ce n'est certes pas beaucoup, mais entre les jeux trop longs, trop durs, les jeux sans fin, les jeux uniquement multi, les jeux tout simplement mauvais ou sans intérêt que nous sommes pourtant nombreux à glaner par dizaines en bundle, les jeux déjà donnés à la personne dans des events passés... perso, j'ai déjà galéré pour arriver à cinq, et je ne suis pas le seul.
> 
> - pour celui qui joue : le problème de base est souvent qu'on n'arrive pas à choisir par quoi commencer dans nos backlogs, et une sélection restreinte est censée nous y aider. Entre 3 et 5, on a un bon équilibre, qui laisse quand même la place à des options variées. Au delà, on recrée rapidement le problème initial, et l'idée d'une pré-sélection par un binôme perd son sens... tu me donnes à choisir par quoi commencer dans une liste, ça ne sera pas beaucoup plus facile avec 10 jeux qu'avec 100.


Pas de soucis, 6 c'est très bien aussi.  :;):

----------


## madgic

> Sur le profil steam t'as que les temps, ça te dit pas si les jeux sont finis, en cours ou simplement abandonnés.


Justement, je ne prend que les jeux avec 0 temps de jeu, parce que le but est de faire découvrir à la personne des jeu perdus dans leur backlog  :;): 




> Il y a une certaine tendance à l'inflation du nombre de jeux depuis la création de l'event,


Depuis le site, ça toujours été 5 dans les normaux et 6 l'été. après j'ai voulu regarder le google doc pour les premiers, dont le lien est en op, mais il existe plus  ::'(:

----------


## La Chouette

> Justement, je ne prend que les jeux avec 0 temps de jeu, parce que le but est de faire découvrir à la personne des jeu perdus dans leur backlog 
> 
> 
> 
> Depuis le site, ça toujours été 5 dans les normaux et 6 l'été. après j'ai voulu regarder le google doc pour les premiers, dont le lien est en op, mais il existe plus


Ah merde, j'ai dû la supprimer en faisant le ménage dans mon Drive. Pour les premiers, c'était 5 jeux aussi.

----------


## banditbandit

> Justement, je ne prend que les jeux avec 0 temps de jeu, parce que le but est de faire découvrir à la personne des jeu perdus dans leur backlog


Oui sauf que l'indicateur de temps de jeu n'est pas fiable. J'ai un tas de jeux que j'ai joués hors ligne et dans ce cas le temps n'est pas compté, et parfois en et hors ligne dans ce cas tu te retrouves avec un faible temps de jeu ce qui peut induire en erreur. Pareil pour certains jeux extrêmement court, à toi de savoir si j'y ai joué suffisamment pour les avoir terminés.

Tu as aussi le cas des jeux non Steam que tu ajoutes à ta bibliothèque et dont le temps de jeu n'est jamais comptabilisé. On peut parler aussi des jeux qui ont 0 temps de jeux mais auxquels tu ne toucheras jamais.

Voila pourquoi je préfère faire une liste pour pouvoir contrôler ce que j'ai dedans (et puis je me suis quand même pas fait chier à importer les jeux de Steam et de mettre en forme un fichier pour rien  ::ninja::  ), plutôt que balancer simplement mon proifl steam. Mais l'un n'empêche pas l'autre.  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Bah chacun sa philosophie. 

Moi je fais une liste pour ne pas faire les jeux qui se suivent dans le désordre, et j'enlève effectivement des jeux que j'aurais pu faire ailleurs ou les jeux multi.

Mais je ne jette pas la pierre à ceux qui ne veulent pas faire de liste, il y a juste un risque d'avoir besoin d'un reroll pour certains, ce qui n'est pas dramatique en soi.

----------


## PeaK

> Oui sauf que l'indicateur de temps de jeu n'est pas fiable. J'ai un tas de jeux que j'ai joués hors ligne et dans ce cas le temps n'est pas compté, et parfois en et hors ligne dans ce cas tu te retrouves avec un faible temps de jeu ce qui peut induire en erreur. Pareil pour certains jeux extrêmement court, à toi de savoir si j'y ai joué suffisamment pour les avoir terminés.
> 
> Tu as aussi le cas des jeux non Steam que tu ajoutes à ta bibliothèque et dont le temps de jeu n'est jamais comptabilisé. On peut parler aussi des jeux qui ont 0 temps de jeux mais auxquels tu ne toucheras jamais.


Et tu as aussi le cas inverse, ceux qui lancent les jeux pour récupérer les cartes et qui ont donc un temps de jeu de quelques heures, mais qui n'ont jamais joué à ces jeux  ::P: 

Ça fait super longtemps que je n'ai pas participé à ces événements, pourtant mon backlog ne fait qu'augmenter, mais j'ai rarement le temps de m'y impliquer vraiment. Là sur deux mois, ça devrait pouvoir le faire... Je m'inscris!

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ah merde, j'ai dû la supprimer en faisant le ménage dans mon Drive. Pour les premiers, c'était 5 jeux aussi.


Si je me rappelle bien le post d'Evilblacksheep à ce sujet, le tout premier, c'était 3 jeux + 1 bonus. Puis c'est passé à 4+1 (deuxième ou troisième sans doute, en tout cas c'était comme ça lors de mon arrivée), puis la notion de bonus est un peu passée au second plan, puis est apparu l'event de l'été à 6 (ou 5+1)... il me semble qu'il y a bien une petite tendance.  :;):  

C'est peut-être parce qu'on a tous acquis des centaines de jeux supplémentaires entretemps.  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

> les jeux multi


En même temps, le mec qui te choisi un jeu full multi, n'a pas dû bien comprendre le principe de l'event  :^_^:

----------


## jopopoe

Ahahaha pas faux je devrais plus réfléchir avant d'écrire  ::wacko::

----------


## madgic

N'hésitez pas à en parler sur le Discord si certains y vont, moi j'y ai été qu'une ou deux fois, ça fait un peu celui qui fait sa pub et qu'y repart.

Ou alors on y va tous en même temps et on simule une conversation, ce qui pourrait attirer les Autres. On s'organise ça sur Mumble ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Mais... Discord, c'est un truc de jeunes ça, non ?  ::unsure::

----------


## madgic

Il est passé où Cannes ?

 ::siffle::

----------


## Kaede

J'ai pas brillé lors du dernier event (ni celui d'avant), mais on va faire de notre mieux  ::siffle:: 
Inscrit !

----------


## darkvador

Je n'ai pas été bon non plus lors des derniers events mais je suis inscrit quand même  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

Personnellement je suis aussi plus pour que l'event se résume à une sélection de 4 jeux + un 5eme dans le thème de l'event, pas plus (pour avoir une vrai sélection restreinte dans le backlog)
Habituellement je ne participe pas à l'event de l'été car je ne peux pas jouer durant l'event. Là je pourrai jouer (mais juste les deux dernières semaines d'aout) donc je vais participer et je pourrai en finir 1.

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon je fais remonter le post par un double sale, mais il faut le rendre un peu visible le sujet  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai continué mon rattrapage d'event en finissant Mad Max : 62 heures de jeu et 99% de complétion !
> 
> (...)
> 
> Bref Mad Max ne révolutionne pas grand-chose mais rendre une copie propre qui saura satisfaire les fans du genre.
> 
> 16/20


Les grands esprits se rencontrent, car j'ai fait comme toi en m'imposant de le terminer avant l'Event de cet été (version PS4 pour ma part).

Mon avis, en commençant par la critique récurrente émise à l'égard du jeu lors de sa sortie...
On va crever l’abcès directement : Mad Max PEUT s’avérer répétitif si vous vous mettez en tête de vider son immense carte de toutes les activités et points d’intérêts proposés… Alors, un IMMENSE conseil : faites les missions principales (points verts) et secondaires (points bleus) et limitez-vous dans les choses annexes, faites-les quand ça vous intéresse vraiment et que vous avez un peu de temps à tuer… Sinon, le trop-plein de petits objectifs typés « open world à la Ubisoft » vous dégoûtera du jeu… et vous n’en verrez pas la fin… (jopopoe évoque ses 62 h; ça peut réellement paraître long et répétitif si on compare par exemple la même durée vécue sur Dark Souls et ses level design/mécaniques ultra-riches et variés) 

Ce gros préalable étant effectué, Mad Max c’est tout simplement du tout bon :
- Une fantastique représentation du wasteland, crédible, variée, immense, tout en relief ;
- Une direction artistique très réussie, dans la lignée du génial Fury Road, avec des véhicules, des personnages, des armes et des abris complètement balafrés et usés par le temps… ;
La rouille, les tôles et autres matériaux de récupérations n’ont jamais parus aussi beaux que dans ce jeu !
- Une mise en scène réussie, notamment dans les dernières missions du scénario, avec des personnages hauts en couleurs ;
- Un gameplay bicéphale : de longues phases de conduite très excitantes dans votre voiture « Magnum Opus » (et d’autres) pleines de combats et cascades d’une part, agrémentées de très fréquents passages à pied avec des combats dans le dorénavant classique style « Batman Arkham Asylum » ;
- Une belle customisation de votre véhicule et de votre personnage ;
- Une durée de vie énorme (« verre à moitié plein »), voire décourageante (« verre à moitié vide ») comme dit plus haut ;
- Enfin, du fan service à tous les étages, avec une base de données (lieux, personnages, armes, etc.) d’une grande richesse. Si vous aimez les films Mad Max, ce bon point ne peut vous laisser insensible...

Note finale : 4 étoiles sur 5

----------


## jopopoe

Ahaha moi je me suis perdu dans les objectifs secondaires à un tel point que je n'ai fait les missions "principales" que quasiment à la fin !
Mais je fais comme ça dans tous les open world, ça m'éclate de papillonner de truc secondaire en truc secondaire  :^_^:

----------


## ajcrou

Je vais m'inscrire aussi même si, comme d'habitude, je ne vais probablement terminer qu'un ou deux jeux. C'est toujours l'occasion d'une bonne découverte ou d'un long moment de souffrance (Seasons After Fall, je ne t'ai pas oublier  :tired: )

----------


## maxtidus10

Petit up pour que le sujet soit visible et qu'il puisse y avoir des inscriptions  :;):

----------


## darkvador

Il est trop tard pour cet event, mais est ce qu'il serait possible de commencer les périodes d'event les vendredi à la place des samedi? je suis pas mal sur le forum en semaine mais pas du tout le weekend et je pense que je ne suis pas le seul.

----------


## leeoneil

Ah oui je n'avais pas tilté, désolé d'avance mais de mon côté le choix de jeu ne se fera que dimanche soir super tard (sauf si on peut choisir dès vendredi soir)

----------


## Kulfy

Pareil, si on peut clore les inscriptions / ouvrir le choix des jeux dès vendredi soir (22h ?), ça m'arrange aussi.

----------


## maxtidus10

Ca a déjà été demandé plusieurs fois que ça commence les vendredi plutôt que les samedis. Vu la durée de cet event, si les sélections n'arrivent que le dimanche soir je pense que ça ne pose pas de soucis.

----------


## Ruvon

Liste en cours de MAJ, mais je suis prêt  :Petit Viking:

----------


## ajcrou

Pareil, j'essaye de l'occuper de ma liste ce soir.

----------


## banditbandit

Je suis en train de mettre à jour ma liste, ya pas trop d'entrées donc ça devrait être rapide, ah oui faut que je m'inscrive aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## NFafa

Bon je me suis inscrit comme d'habitude même si je n'ai pas beaucoup de motivation pour l'instant... mais je me dis que d'ici août ça pourrait changer. Par contre je préviens à l'avance que je refuse de mettre les mains dans le bundle itch.io si il fait partie du backlog dans lequel je dois sélectionner  ::siffle::

----------


## ajcrou

Je viens de mettre ma liste à jours (68 propositions  :Sweat:  ).

C'est ce soir le choix ou ce week-end ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je viens de mettre ma liste à jours (68 propositions  ).
> 
> C'est ce soir le choix ou ce week-end ?


Dès que madgic clôture (vraisemblablement vers minuit sauf s'il accepte d'avancer à 22h comme proposé) et durant tout le week-end ensuite.  :;):

----------


## PeaK

402 propositions... Désolé par avance pour celui qui devra faire un choix dans la liste. Le point positif c'est qu'il/elle aura forcément des titres qui lui parlent dans le lot  ::unsure::

----------


## madgic

> Dès que madgic clôture (vraisemblablement vers minuit sauf s'il accepte d'avancer à 22h comme proposé) et durant tout le week-end ensuite.


Ca sera a 21 h ou pas avant 23h pour moi.

Après un autre admin pourrait le faire aussi à 22 heures  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Ca sera a 21 h ou pas avant 23h pour moi.
> 
> Après un autre admin pourrait le faire aussi à 22 heures


21h ce serait tip top pour tout le monde je pense.

----------


## ajcrou

> Ca sera a 21 h ou pas avant 23h pour moi.
> 
> Après un autre admin pourrait le faire aussi à 22 heures


Parfait.

J’essayerais donc, à minima, de jeter un premier coup d’œil sur la liste de mon binôme après ma soirée simulateur de vol.

----------


## sebarnolds

C'est bon, on a deux mois pour faire les jeux... les gens savent bien attendre lundi matin pour avoir leur liste  ::): 

Perso, c'est toujours mon Google Doc qu'il faut utiliser. Il n'y a que 1912 lignes dedans, mais le choix de titres à faire en contient moins de 1000 quand même. Courage !

----------


## banditbandit

Voila je me suis inscrit sur le site de l'event du backlog, en attente d'un code de validation.

Juste une remarque, tof.cx étant indisponible on fera comment pour validé un jeu terminé ?

----------


## Kulfy

> Juste une remarque, tof.cx étant indisponible on fera comment pour validé un jeu terminé ?


Tu peux mettre ce que tu veux il me semble comme preuve (un lien vers un succès steam, ou sur n'importe quel hébergeur photos).
Je devrais être là vers 23h pour ouvrir le bal si Madgic vous a abandonné  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> 21h ce serait tip top pour tout le monde je pense.


Pas trop tôt non plus, j'ai besoin de faire ma liste dans la soirée (et j'attends la sortie du nouveau Choice pour commencer).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Voila je me suis inscrit sur le site de l'event du backlog, en attente d'un code de validation.


MP vite si tu l'as pas reçu par mail.  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

Merci Franky Mikey, je suis inscrit à L'event : Voyage.

----------


## madgic

Je propose qu'on fasse pas d'équipes. A moins que vos y tenez.

----------


## Flad

> Je propose qu'on fasse pas d'équipes. A moins que vos y tenez.


Non.
:mdt:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les équipes : tous contre Flad.

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai toujours pas compris l'intérêt des équipes donc je dirais non.

----------


## Supergounou

Pareil, je m'en passe avec plaisir.

----------


## ajcrou

> Les équipes : tous contre Flad.


Flad  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

Arrêtez !
 :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## ajcrou

> Ca sera a 21 h


21h11

et toujours rien.

C'est honteux !!!!

 :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:

----------


## madgic

C'est parti !

----------


## ajcrou

Amusant, je tombe à chaque sur les mêmes personnes pour choisir leurs jeux.  ::lol::

----------


## Kaede

Hop, liste de jeux personnelle mise à jour.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour la personne qui va choisir mes jeux (kashmiir je crois ?), je viens de finir de mettre à jour ma liste.  ::): 

Et pour Kaede, j'ai vu que la tienne était en cours de mise à jour ; j'attends sagement, pas de souci (dis-moi ici ou en MP quand tu auras terminé).

Edit : cette grillade.  :Emo: 

Edit 2 : putain cette liste.  :Lime:

----------


## Kaede

> Edit : cette grillade. 
> 
> Edit 2 : putain cette liste.


 ::P: 

Au pire, exclus/filtre tous les jeux itch.io (il y a une colonne avec le magasin), les 1741 titres qui faisaient partie du bundle se retrouvant dans l'export.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Au pire, exclus/filtre tous les jeux itch.io (il y a une colonne avec le magasin), les 1741 titres qui faisaient partie du bundle se retrouvant dans l'export.


Ça peut se faire en quelques clics ? Je n'utilise que très rarement Excel (ou LibreOffice en l'occurrence), alors si quelqu'un saurait m'indiquer la voie, je préfère ne pas passer 1/2h à essayer de réinventer la roue.

----------


## Kaede

Ca tombe bien j'ai aussi LibreOffice :
Data > more filters > standard filter
Puis sélectionner la colonne, la condition (ici "<>", ça veut dire "différent de"), sélectionner la valeur (pas besoin de taper, c'est une liste déroulante).

Désolé tout cela (téléchargement, import CSV, filtrage ou tris) est un peu compliqué  ::unsure::  Mais plus automatique / flexible.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci ! Ça va simplifier un peu les choses.  ::):

----------


## leeoneil

Ma sélection pour Ruvon, invitation au voyage 
- Runaway A Road Adventure - Le début d'une série qui a bien relancé l'intérêt du point and click.. Et on voyage beaucoup dans le jeu ! (8h)
- Farcry 1 - Un voyage destination tropique, un classique !  (14h)
- Mirror Edge - Un voyage ultra speed à travers la ville, encore un grand classique (et le jeu est court). (6-7h)
- Super time force ultra - Changement de style, et surtout, voyage dans le temps ! (5h)
- Jotun - Une belle et courte balade dans les mondes et l'univers viking. (5h)
- Caligo - Visiblement un bon trip hallucinogène ! (1h)

J'ai essayé de trouver quelques jeux très courts pour compenser les 2 premiers un peu costauds.

----------


## jopopoe

Pour *kashmiir* :

- Un jeu d’Itch.io pour ouvrir le bal, pile poil dans le thème de l’event si j’en crois les screenshots (je ne l’ai pas fait) : *Overland*. Car rien de tel qu’un voyage dont chaque étape nous fait frôler la mort ! 6h00.

- *Batman Arkham Asylum* en second. Une merveille ce jeu, avec une ambiance à se damner et un gameplay aux petis oignons. Je l’ai personnellement préféré à son successeur mais j’ai l’impression d’être dans la minorité. 11h00

- *Trine 2* : Un jeu de plate-forme puzzle très sympa et franchement magnifique. Si tu peux te trouver un binôme l’expérience peut être franchement amusante, mais ça n’est pas obligatoire. 8h00

- *Bioshock* (remastered) : Un très très bon jeu, et un classique qu’il faut avoir fait. Il paraît que la version remastered est bugguée, donc je sais pas s’il faut vraiment faire celle-là plutôt que la version originale. 12h00

- *This War of Mine* : Un jeu de gestion déprimant pour changer un petit peu. Je t’invite à ne pas regarder de guide car une fois qu’on est trop familier avec certaines mécaniques de jeu la difficulté faiblit un petit peu. 10h30

- Et le gros morceau pour finir, puisque tu as l’air demandeur : *Fallout New Vegas*. Je ne l’ai pas fait (mais je compte le faire bientôt) donc je me base sur sa très bonne réputation pour te le proposer. 27h30 de quête principale, beaucoup plus si tu te balades à droite à gauche.

(avant que vous me jetiez des cailloux pour le dernier jeu il faut savoir que kashmiir  a précisé sur son profil « Ne te soucie pas du nombre d'heures pour au max 2 jeux. ».)

En tout cas bon jeu à toi, j'espère que tu trouveras de quoi te faire plaisir dans ma sélection !

----------


## Kaede

Une liste pour *Leeoneil*. J'ai essayé de varier les genres.

*Papo & Yo* : une petite perle, un peu dans le genre ICO, avec des énigmes en duo. La fin va vous étonner.
*Psychonauts* : jeu d'aventure sur fond de plateforme, très bien écrit. Vivement le 2 !
*SteamWorld Dig* : addictif et très court, idéal sur ce genre d'event. Le jeu a hyper bien marché sur moi, si bien que je l'ai fini en quelque chose comme deux sessions de jeu à l'époque
*Celeste* > un incontournable du platforming. J'ai hésite avec The End Is Nigh (pas joué...), et Dustforce (peut-être moins accessible, plus frustant, ça met moins tout le monde d'accord qu'un jeu comme Celeste)
*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice Edition* (ou l'édition VR si tu as un casque et que tu préfères) > assez "calibré" en terme de temps de jeu, donc assez adapté pour ce genre d'event. Je tire un bilan mitigé de ce jeu, mais pour autant c'est loin d'être un mauvais jeu. J'aurais aimé le faire en VR dès le premier run
*Primordia* > jamais joué mais j'en ai entendu _beaucoup_ de bien y compris sur ce forum. Je l'ai donc choisi, plutôt que Grim Fandango Remastered (certaines énigmes de l'original étaient abusées) ou Kathy Rain (très bon point'n click, peut-être trop faciles pour les experts)

----------


## Supergounou

Hop hop hop, une bien belle liste que voilà, j'aurai aimé citer 50 jeux mais restons calme  ::): 

Pour toi *Flugel*:

*Lara croft Go*: de la réflexion tranquille, sorte de tour par tour pour papy mais très réussi niveau level design.*Wuppo*: la petite surprise de la sélection, n'ait pas peur des screens, installe toi sur ton fauteuil et profite de l'expérience.*Splasher*: un petit plateformer un peu compliqué mais pas infaisable. Si tu bloques sur les 3 derniers niveaux, je valide quand même!*To the Moon*: le jeu posé par excellence. Laisse toi porté par son histoire incroyable, et si de l'eau salé sort de tes yeux rassure toi c'est normal.*ENSLAVED™: Odyssey to the West™*: le AAA, parce qu'il en fallait bien un. Très joli pour ses décors, parfait pour le thème.*A Story About My Uncle*: la définition du voyage par excellence. Plateformer 3D avec comme star un grappin.

Je reste ouvert à d'éventuelles modifications  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

Pour parpaingue j'ai pris ça :

*Deponia* (1er p&c d'une trilogie - devenu une quadrilogie, j'avais adoré l'humour, ça te donnera peut-être envie de faire les autres)
*DOOM (2016)* (Je viens de l'acheter et je pense me le faire cet été, pas de raison que je sois le seul !)
*RUINER* (je l'ai fait lors d'un précédent event, ça se laisse jouer)
*Shantae and the Seven Sirens* (j'ai vu que tu as passé pas mal de temps sur l'épisode précédent, bon ben il est temps de te mettre à la suite)
*Sanitarium* (je l'ai fait quand j'étais au lycée, j'avais adoré, je crois qu'il n'a pas trop mal vieilli, c'était particulier mais très bon)
*Pac-Man Championship Edition 2*  (J'ai préféré le 1 pour des détails mais je trouve vraiment bien ce qu'ils ont fait avec ces 2 épisodes, hésite pas à m'ajouter en ami pour avoir quelques scores à battre !)

Pour le thème du voyage, la plupart des jeux tu te promènes pas mal, ça passe !

----------


## parpaingue

Pour *Kulfy*

*Hexcells Infinite* : mumuse avec des hexagones et des chiffres.

*Luftrausers* : pan pan boum boum

*Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes* : mécaniques géniales sur un terrain de jeu super bien foutu (objectif: faire la mission principale)

*Resident Evil 4* : alors comme ça on connait pas ses classiques ? Pour moi il a bien vieilli, ça reste un grand jeu.

*Ys: The Oath in Felghana* : c'est Ys, ça envoie du bois. Nuff' said.

*80 days* : je pense que ça va être dur d'être plus en rapport avec le thème.

----------


## ajcrou

A darkvador : je regarde ta liste et j'essaye de te faire une première proposition ce soir.

Par contre, désolé mais je ne fouille pas le bundle itch.io n'ayant aucune idée des jeux intéressants dedans.

----------


## Flugel

Quel belle liste de jeu non joué que tu possède *maxtidus10* !  Cela n'a pas été ardu de trouver des petits jeu bien sympathique.

Alors commençons notre voyage:

Tu commencera ton voyage sur* Grim Fandango Remastered*(11h), dans un point&clique se situant au royaume des morts aztèques, puis direction le japon, Néo-Tokyo avec *Jet Set Radio*(7h), classique de chez SEGA, qui lança la vague des jeux en Cel shading, tu passera ensuite par la vie contemporaine avec *Octodad: Dadliest Catch*(2h), un jeu un peu court mais au gameplay rigolo, tu tombera par un heureux hasard sur le classique *Cave story*(6h), tu fera la rencontre des Mimigas sur cet ile volante, où je l'espère tu atteindra la bonne fin. Tu pourra ensuite découvrir le monde de l'espionnage avec *Invisible, Inc.*(7h) (seul jeu que je te propose que je n'ai pas encore touché/fini, mais au vue des reviews steam, il a l'air safe). Tu pourra enfin finir par la* trilogie Crash Bandicoot* (15h, 5h par jeux). 

Voila, si tu a des soucis avec mes propositions, n’hésite pas a m'en faire part pour que je puisse y remédier !

----------


## madgic

Dans le bundle itch.io, en valeurs sûres il y a Celeste, A Short Hike (l'un des jeux préféré de EvilBlackSheep en 2019 d'après sa critique Steam), Minit, Super Hexagon, Cook, Serve, Delicious 2 ou Night in the Woods. Que des jeux indés assez (ou très) connus et dispo aussi sur Steam  :;): 

Pour ceux qui sont abonnés à Canard PC, il y a une petite sélection, article qui va surement être le prochain en libre accès dans deux jours.

----------


## ajcrou

> Pour ceux qui sont abonnés à Canard PC, il y a une petite sélection, article qui va surement être le prochain en libre accès dans deux jours.


Merci pour l'info, je vais regarder.

----------


## Kulfy

Oh, j'ai tiré le SuperGnou ! Tu m'avais fait une très belle sélection sur l'event de Mars, je vais faire de mon mieux.




> Pour *Kulfy*
> 
> *Hexcells Infinite* : mumuse avec des hexagones et des chiffres.
> 
> *Luftrausers* : pan pan boum boum
> 
> *Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes* : mécaniques géniales sur un terrain de jeu super bien foutu (objectif: faire la mission principale)
> 
> *Resident Evil 4* : alors comme ça on connait pas ses classiques ? Pour moi il a bien vieilli, ça reste un grand jeu.
> ...


Je savais que la patience paierait  :Cigare: 



Cher parpaingue, pourrais-tu remplacer Ys Felghana par Ys Origins stp ? Je préférerais les jouer dans l'ordre conseillé (j'ai déjà fait le I et le II)

Pour ce qui est de Resident Evil 4 et de MGSV Ground Zeroes, ça se fait bien sans avoir touché aux autres opus de la licence ? (eh ouais, jamais eu de console) Ca m'embête toujours de rater des références.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour Kaede : 




> Salut Kaede ! On s'est déjà croisés sur le forum, mais pas suffisamment pour que je connaisse tes goûts et tes genres de prédilection. Voici donc une liste plutôt basée sur des coups de cœur personnels, ceux qui auront accroché mon regard en faisant défiler environ 3000 entrées de ta liste. J'ai essayé de varier les genres tout en restant modeste du point de vue de la durée. Le challenge sera clairement au rendez-vous sur certains jeux, même si je pense qu'aucun ne devrait poser de difficultés extravagantes.
> 
> - *198X* : L'exception qui confirme la règle. Pas (encore) un coup de cœur, mais un jeu au sujet duquel je suis curieux.
> - *Old School Musical* : Sympatoche jeu de rythme avec une bande-son chiptune de qualité et des clins d’œil appuyés à divers classiques du jeu vidéo.
> - *Escape Goat* : Un puzzle-platformer que j'ai adoré (de même que sa suite, que je te propose de rajouter si tu trouves le premier trop court).
> - *Cosmic Star Heroine* : Un petit RPG style 16-bit (inspiré paraît-il de Chrono Trigger auquel je n'ai jamais joué), avec des personnages forts en gueule et des mécaniques bien pensées.
> - *LYNE* : Un classique du jeu de puzzle, modèle d'élégance minimaliste.
> - *Horizon Chase Turbo* (jeu bonus sur le thème du voyage) : Un jeu de course arcade, digne héritier des Top Gear de la Super Nintendo. Le mode Campagne consistant en un "World Tour" haut en couleurs, j'ai trouvé que cela rentrait idéalement dans le thème (en plus d'être un excellent jeu).

----------


## Kulfy

Et voilà monsieur Gnou :




> Des puzzles, de l'action, du RPG, de l'exploration, de la plateforme et de l'aventure, j'espère que la sélection te plaira !
> 
> *Antichamber* (7h30) : Si tu as un faible pour les curiosités Eschériennes et  la géométrie non euclidienne
> *Zeno Clash* (5h) : Du combat au corps à corps à la première personne, et un univers incroyable : j'ai adoré, et il faut absolument que je me mette au 2
> *Tyranny* (20-30h) : Le gros morceau de l'event ! Le jeu m'intrigue et on a 2 mois devant soi, je me suis dit que ça se tentait ; si toutefois ça t'embête, n'hésite pas à venir râler.
> *Grow Home* (4h30) : Des mécaniques très simples, mais qui tiennent étonamment la distance, j'ai bien accroché.
> *The Messenger* (13h30) : Un peu de plateforme 2D pour ne pas trop rouiller cet été
> *Where the Water Tastes Like Wine* (19h) : Pour un voyage surréaliste dans l'amérique profonde

----------


## Supergounou

Deux jeux de plus de 15h  ::O:  Ceux là je sais que je n'y toucherai pas, d'autant que je n'aurai pas de vacances cet été (et que FF12 me bouffe un temps infini  ::P:  ) mais merci pour la sélection. 

Troisième fois qu'on me propose Antichamber, je commence à croire que c'est mon jeu de l'évent, cette fois je dois lui faire honneur !

----------


## Flad

> Oh, j'ai tiré le SuperGnou ! Tu m'avais fait une très belle sélection sur l'event de Mars, je vais faire de mon mieux.
> 
> 
> 
> Je savais que la patience paierait 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/WB8g0LN/hexcells.jpg
> 
> Cher parpaingue, pourrais-tu remplacer Ys Felghana par Ys Origins stp ? Je préférerais les jouer dans l'ordre conseillé (j'ai déjà fait le I et le II)
> ...


Pour RE 4 oui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est marrant ça doit faire la 2 ou 3eme que je me retrouve en "choix croisé" de mémoire.
Je choisi pour la personne qui choisi pour moi.

----------


## Kaede

> Pour Kaede :


Super, je sens que ça me plaîre  :;): 
Presque tout est dans le genre action voire arcade, je suis dans mon élément  ::): 
Et OSM j'avais très envie de l'essayer un jour, après avoir lu un retour très positif sur ce forum il y a qq jours.

edit : on a le droit de démarrer dès aujourd'hui ? Ou, on attend plutôt que tout le monde ait ses jeux, par soucis d'équité ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voici ma sélection pour *ajcrou* :



> Et voici ma sélection pour l'event. Difficile de choisir parce qu'il y a plusieurs bons jeux dans le lot, mais sans doute un peu longs.
> 
> Mon choix, dans mon ordre de préférence :
> - *Night in the Woods* (9h) : J'avais participé au kickstarter et j'avais trouvé le jeu très bien.
> - *My Memory of Us* (5h) : J'ai adoré l'histoire. J'avais bien aimé le jeu au final.
> - *A Short Hike* (2h) : Celui-ci, je ne l'ai pas. J'avais hésité à le prendre gratuitement sur l'Epic Games Stores et je m'étais retenu. Quand l'offre a été finie, on a eu droit à des bons retours de joueurs... trop tard pour moi 
> - *Dishonored 2* (13h) : J'avais adoré le premier, sa suite est encore dans mon backlog.
> - *Finding Paradise* (5h) : Celui-là, j'ai hésité avec plusieurs autres, mais je l'ai choisi pour sa durée limitée. J'ai fini To the moon que j'ai apprécié, sans plus. Il est sans doute dans la continuité.
> - *Deponia* (8h) : Une perle de point'n click (qui est dans mon backlog aussi). Si tu l'apprécies, ça sera le début d'un long voyage 
> ...


J'espère que ça te convient  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

> C'est marrant ça doit faire la 2 ou 3eme que je me retrouve en "choix croisé" de mémoire.
> Je choisi pour la personne qui choisi pour moi.


MP envoyé.

Ouais c'est marrant, mais est-ce vraiment le hasard ? C'est mon premier event serait-ce un bizutage...  :;): 

Du coup nous sommes binômes !  ::lol::

----------


## Flad

> MP envoyé.
> 
> Ouais c'est marrant, mais est-ce vraiment le hasard ? C'est mon premier event serait-ce un bizutage... 
> 
> Du coup nous sommes binômes !


Je m'y attelle dans la journée pour ta liste.
J'ai pas mal de trucs prévus mais d'ici ce soir je devrais trouver un moment  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

> Pour ceux qui sont abonnés à Canard PC, il y a une petite sélection, article qui va surement être le prochain en libre accès dans deux jours.


Merci pour l'info, je regarderai ça dans quelques jours.




> Je m'y attelle dans la journée pour ta liste.
> J'ai pas mal de trucs prévus mais d'ici ce soir je devrais trouver un moment


Pas de soucis, ya pas d'urgence.

----------


## parpaingue

> Cher parpaingue, pourrais-tu remplacer Ys Felghana par Ys Origins stp ? Je préférerais les jouer dans l'ordre conseillé (j'ai déjà fait le I et le II)
> 
> Pour ce qui est de Resident Evil 4 et de MGSV Ground Zeroes, ça se fait bien sans avoir touché aux autres opus de la licence ? (eh ouais, jamais eu de console) Ca m'embête toujours de rater des références.


Bien joué pour Hexcells  :^_^: 

Concernant Ys, on peut le changer, mais Felghana est à la fois plus court (~10h contre ~20h pour faire Origins en entier) et pour le coup respecte plus le "release order" (Felghana est un remake de Ys 3 sorti à l'origine en 89). Il n'y a aucune problématique de spoiler/chose à savoir si c'est ce qui t'inquiète, mais c'est comme tu veux.

Resident Evil 4: absolument aucun problème, c'est d'ailleurs comme ça que je l'avais fait à l'époque vu que je n'avais jamais eu de playstation. Au passage, protip pour les gens voulant connaître l'histoire des vieux RE sans se les farcir (quoique avec les remakes...) : jouez à RE Umbrella Chronicles et Darkside Chronicles qui rejouent les évènements. En prime, ce sont de bons rails shooters.

Pour Ground Zeroes, je peux t'envoyer un résumé "no spoiler" que j'avais fait pour un pote dans la même situation. Ça te spoilera inévitablement un truc de la "vraie" fin cachée derrière un terrible grind de Peace Walker (je l'avais complètement ratée en faisant le jeu, j'étais sur le cul en découvrant ça après  :ouaiouai: ). J'estime que ça en vaut largement la peine au vu du plaisir pur à jouer à MGSV, surtout si tu n'as pas prévu de te faire la série là tout de suite maintenant (tu en auras peut-être envie après, sait-on jamais).

Puis merci acdctabs pour ta sélection, elle est super bien. J'avais volontairement pas lancé le nouveau Shantae pour l'event, bien visé  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

> Et voici ma sélection pour *ajcrou* :


Merci pour la sélection.

Éventuellement, serait-il possible de remplacer Deponia par un autre jeu. Je n'ai aucun doute concernant sa qualité et son histoire (raison pour laquelle, il est sur ma liste) mais honnêtement un point'n click classique me motive très moyennement (je l'avais essayé une petite demi-heure) et je sens que c'est le type de jeu où je vais être obligé de suivre la solution devant ma tablette pour avancé. Bref, probablement un excellent jeu, mais pas forcément motivé actuellement pour le faire.

Pour le reste curieux d'essayer tous ces jeux. Dishonored 2 m'avait déjà été proposé lors d'un Event précédent et malheureusement pas eu le temps d'y jouer donc je vais réparer cette erreur. 

Et j'avoue que les autres attirent ma curiosité. Je vais probablement commencer avec A Short Hike cet après-midi.

----------


## darkvador

Ma sélection pour  sebarnolds

J'espère que je t'ai préparé un beau voyage, tout d'abord un petit voyage dans le temps avec *11-11 Memories Retold* (5 heures) , ensuite un petit tour par la chine histoire de voir si le covid frappe encore et lui planter une dague dans le dos si il le faut avec *Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China* (6 heures). Pour continuer une excursion dans l'antre de la folie avec *Alice: Madness Returns* (14 hours). En parlant de folie qu'est ce que tu dirais d’arrêter l'épouvantail dans *Batman: Arkham City* (13 heures). Après tout ces univers un peu sombre voyageons dans le monde coloré des persos sans bras et avec une coupe de cheveux improbable avec *Rayman Origins* (11 heures). Et pour finir partons du plancher des vaches avec *Grow home* (2 heures).

----------


## ajcrou

Et ma sélection pour Darkvador

Pour l'Event, je te propose la liste suivante (totalement ouverte à des changements selon tes préférences).

1°: Tyranny
Oui, je sais il est long mais j'aime bien proposer un RPG à découvrir lors de chaque Event. Et Tyranny reste très sympathique en termes d'histoire, tout en restant un RPG très light.
Comme le jeu est un peu long (environ 20 - 30 heures), je te propose juste d'obtenir le succès suivant : Maître de l'élévation (Acte I). Ainsi, tu auras une bonne introduction (et j'espère l'envie de continuer le jeu), sans y passer trop de temps.

2°: Lost Ember
Il paraît que c'est tout mignon (avec un renard) et pas trop long (4 à 7 heures)

3°: Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice (version VR)
Un jeu que j'avais beaucoup apprécié pour l'ambiance, et comme tu as la version VR c'est parfait. (7 - 8 heures).

4°: Game of Thrones - A Telltale Games Series
Un jeu narratif, c'est toujours sympathique. Je te laisse choisir celui qui t'intéresse le plus.

5°: Batman: Arkham VR
Aucune idée, mais comme tu as un casque VR, pourquoi pas. Il est indiqué très court (1 à 3 heures)

6°: This War of Mine
Car il faut bien un jeu déprimant pour clore la liste.

Si cela te convient, sinon j'essayerais de revoir ma propostion.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Super, je sens que ça me plaîre 
> Presque tout est dans le genre action voire arcade, je suis dans mon élément 
> Et OSM j'avais très envie de l'essayer un jour, après avoir lu un retour très positif sur ce forum il y a qq jours.


C'était pas *le mien* justement ?  ::P: 




> edit : on a le droit de démarrer dès aujourd'hui ? Ou, on attend plutôt que tout le monde ait ses jeux, par soucis d'équité ?


Yep, chacun peut commencer dès que ses jeux sont sélectionnés.

----------


## Kaede

> C'était pas *le mien* justement ?


J'avais un doute  ::XD::  Ton post avait fait mouche en tout cas, tu m'avais donné envie d'y jouer.
Sur ce, j'attaque ce fameux OSM !

edit : c'est excellent  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

> Bien joué pour Hexcells 
> 
> Concernant Ys, on peut le changer, mais Felghana est à la fois plus court (~10h contre ~20h pour faire Origins en entier) et pour le coup respecte plus le "release order" (Felghana est un remake de Ys 3 sorti à l'origine en 89). Il n'y a aucune problématique de spoiler/chose à savoir si c'est ce qui t'inquiète, mais c'est comme tu veux.
> 
> Resident Evil 4: absolument aucun problème, c'est d'ailleurs comme ça que je l'avais fait à l'époque vu que je n'avais jamais eu de playstation. Au passage, protip pour les gens voulant connaître l'histoire des vieux RE sans se les farcir (quoique avec les remakes...) : jouez à RE Umbrella Chronicles et Darkside Chronicles qui rejouent les évènements. En prime, ce sont de bons rails shooters.
> 
> Pour Ground Zeroes, je peux t'envoyer un résumé "no spoiler" que j'avais fait pour un pote dans la même situation. Ça te spoilera inévitablement un truc de la "vraie" fin cachée derrière un terrible grind de Peace Walker (je l'avais complètement ratée en faisant le jeu, j'étais sur le cul en découvrant ça après ). J'estime que ça en vaut largement la peine au vu du plaisir pur à jouer à MGSV, surtout si tu n'as pas prévu de te faire la série là tout de suite maintenant (tu en auras peut-être envie après, sait-on jamais).


Oui, pour Ys je préfère suivre ce qu'ils appellent le Story Path que le Release Path ; pour la longueur ça ne pose pas de problème.  ::): 
Et oui, je suis intéressé par ton résumé MGS ! Je n'ai pas le temps / la foi de me faire les précédents épisode, mmais j'aimerais bien essayer cette licence, voir ce qu'elle vaut. J'ai déjà essayé avec MGR : Revengeance dans un précédent évent, je ne suis pas sûr que c'était la meilleure porte d'entrée  :^_^: 

@Supergounou : Pour Tyranny, je m'aligne sur les dires de sire Ajcrou :




> Comme le jeu est un peu long (environ 20 - 30 heures), je te propose juste d'obtenir le succès suivant : Maître de l'élévation (Acte I). Ainsi, tu auras une bonne introduction (et j'espère l'envie de continuer le jeu), sans y passer trop de temps

----------


## Altay

Pour PeaK, une collection assez variée de six jeux que j'ai tous bien aimé (à l'exception d'Abzu/Superhot mais dont j'ai entendu beaucoup de bien).

*Abzu :* de l'exploration sous-marine tranquille et visuellement superbe.
*Faster Than Light* : rogue-like de combat spatial, extrêmement addictif mais pas simple (commencer par le mode facile n'est pas une mauvaise chose :D).
*Rayman Legends :* probablement le meilleur Rayman jamais sorti, de la plateforme excellente et superbe.
*Talos Principle :* super jeu de puzzle à la première personne avec quelques questionnements philosophiques.
*Injustice*: la campagne est courte mais c'est de la bonne baston de super-héros.
*Superhot* : à mi-chemin entre le FPS et le puzzle game.

Bon jeu !  ::happy2::

----------


## ajcrou

> @Supergounou : Pour Tyranny, je m'aligne sur les dires de sire Ajcrou :


Disons que Tyranny est pour moi un RPG très intéressant, car :
- relativement court (pour info, ma première partie à durée environ 30 heures, un peu moins) mais proposant de vrais choix  ;
- des mécaniques relativement simplifiées (pas d'arbres de compétences à la Pathfinder Kingmaker ou des pages de règles à lire) et un système de magie très sympathique, le tout sans être trop difficile ;
- un univers très intéressant niveau contexte, personnage et histoire, en évitant des murs de textes à la Pillars of Eternity ; ainsi qu'une pâte graphique très agréable ;
- l'acte I est aussi parfait pour la découverte, car il pose clairement le contexte, il impose immédiatement les choix (rien que l'introduction / création de personnages est un vrai réussite), tout en étant relativement court (à noter que le scénario impose une deadline mais aucune inquiétude, on a largement le temps de tout faire).

C'est vraiment, pour moi, un excellent RPG pour des joueurs non-habitués ou n'ayant pas forcément la possibilité de passer 100 heures sur un jeu. Dommage, il a eu un succès limité, car il aurait largement mérité un deuxième opus.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Merci pour la sélection.
> 
> Éventuellement, serait-il possible de remplacer Deponia par un autre jeu. Je n'ai aucun doute concernant sa qualité et son histoire (raison pour laquelle, il est sur ma liste) mais honnêtement un point'n click classique me motive très moyennement (je l'avais essayé une petite demi-heure) et je sens que c'est le type de jeu où je vais être obligé de suivre la solution devant ma tablette pour avancé. Bref, probablement un excellent jeu, mais pas forcément motivé actuellement pour le faire.
> 
> Pour le reste curieux d'essayer tous ces jeux. Dishonored 2 m'avait déjà été proposé lors d'un Event précédent et malheureusement pas eu le temps d'y jouer donc je vais réparer cette erreur. 
> 
> Et j'avoue que les autres attirent ma curiosité. Je vais probablement commencer avec A Short Hike cet après-midi.


Les durées dont un peu plus longues, mais je te propose alors soit Life is Strange 2, soit Child of Light. Lequel tu préfères ?

----------


## madgic

Et si vous hésitez, vous pouvez regarder cette page peut des indications. On peut y voir par exemple que Dishonored 2 a été proposé 9 fois mais jamais fini, que Kathy Rain a été proposé 4 fois, a été fini 4 fois et que tout les avis sont positifs ou que Abzu ne laisse pas indifférent, avec 3 avis positifs, 3 négatifs mais pas d'entre deux.

----------


## ajcrou

> Les durées dont un peu plus longues, mais je te propose alors soit Life is Strange 2, soit Child of Light. Lequel tu préfères ?


On va dire Child of Light (pour varier un peu)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Abzu ne laisse pas indifférent, avec 3 avis positifs, 3 négatifs mais pas d'entre deux.


Je dois faire partis des avis négatifs.  ::|:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ma sélection pour  sebarnolds
> 
> J'espère que je t'ai préparé un beau voyage, tout d'abord un petit voyage dans le temps avec *11-11 Memories Retold* (5 heures) , ensuite un petit tour par la chine histoire de voir si le covid frappe encore et lui planter une dague dans le dos si il le faut avec *Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China* (6 heures). Pour continuer une excursion dans l'antre de la folie avec *Alice: Madness Returns* (14 hours). En parlant de folie qu'est ce que tu dirais d’arrêter l'épouvantail dans *Batman: Arkham City* (13 heures). Après tout ces univers un peu sombre voyageons dans le monde coloré des persos sans bras et avec une coupe de cheveux improbable avec *Rayman Origins* (11 heures). Et pour finir partons du plancher des vaches avec *Grow home* (2 heures).


Super sélection, merci.

J'ai deux questions :
- Le Assassin's Creed, c'est pas grave si on n'a encore fait aucun jeu de la série ?
- J'ai déjà commencé Rayman (déjà 6-8 niveaux je dirais), peut être faut-il changer ?

Je vais commencer par 11-11 ou Batman, je ne sais pas encore lequel.

----------


## acdctabs

> Et si vous hésitez, vous pouvez regarder cette page peut des indications. On peut y voir par exemple que Dishonored 2 a été proposé 9 fois mais jamais fini, que Kathy Rain a été proposé 4 fois, a été fini 4 fois et que tout les avis sont positifs ou que Abzu ne laisse pas indifférent, avec 3 avis positifs, 3 négatifs mais pas d'entre deux.


Ah tiens je clique par hasard sur les avis sur Lara Croft Go que j'ai terminé et émis un avis.
Il n'apparait pas là : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpa...mmentaires/230
C'est buggé chef !
https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpa...t/battle_event

----------


## ajcrou

> un petit voyage dans le temps avec *11-11 Memories Retold* (5 heures)


Accessoirement très intéressant ce 11-11 dans le sous-texte proposé sur la WWI puisqu'il introduit un certain nombre d'aspects essentiels sur ce conflit (

Spoiler Alert! 


notamment l'un des Chapitres qui illustre la question fondamentale du front intérieur allemand et de la crise alimentaire / sanitaire qui frappe le pays dès 1916 et qui constitue l'une des raisons, quoique pas la seule, de l'effondrement allemand à partir de début 1918

).

Malgré quelques aspects assez ridicules et clichés, il est selon moi largement au-dessus du "Soldats inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre" qui comporte un paquet d'énormités qui m'avaient complètement bloqué l'envie de continuer le jeu.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ah tiens je clique par hasard sur les avis sur Lara Croft Go que j'ai terminé et émis un avis.
> Il n'apparait pas là : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpa...mmentaires/230
> C'est buggé chef !
> https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpa...t/battle_event


C'est sans doute parce que les titres ne sont pas saisis dans un format uniforme parmi les différentes personnes qui sélectionnent (titre complet ou non, abréviations, fautes de frappe, je ne sais pas si les majuscules/minuscules comptent...)

----------


## acdctabs

Bien vu !

C'est le cas pour :
AER Memories of Old / AER Memory of Old
Alan Wake / Alan Wake / Alan Wake's American Nightmare / Alan Wake's / Alan Wake's American Nightmare / Alan Wake’s American Nightmare
Alien : Isolation / Alien: Isolation
Amnesia / Amnesia : The Dark Descent / Amnesia, The Dark Descent / Amnesia: The Dark Descend / Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Avian Attorney / Aviary Attorney
(et là ce n'est que les A)

madgic il faut que tu embauches un stagiaire pour uniformiser les titres !  ::P:

----------


## madgic

Et Lara Cr*a*ft GO  ::siffle:: 

Mais oui, pour bien faire faudrait les corriger au fur et à mesure et rajouter une "consigne" pour bien mettre les titres de Steam (ou autre plateforme si il n'y a pas).

----------


## acdctabs

Ben c'est pas moi qui ait fait la faute hein, c'est celui qui m'a donné le jeu.

----------


## madgic

> Et Lara Cr*a*ft GO 
> 
> Mais oui, pour bien faire faudrait les corriger au fur et à mesure et rajouter une "consigne" pour bien mettre les titres de Steam (ou autre plateforme si il n'y a pas).


edit : j'ai corrigé pour Lara Croft  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

En attendant le téléchargement de Dishonored 2, je vais commencer mon Event avec "Night in the Woods".

Aucune idée du jeu donc découverte totale.

----------


## kashmiir

Salut *frankymickey*,

J'éspère que ma sélection te plaira, j'ai passé un bon moment à regarder les trailers des jeux que je ne connaissais pas. Si tu veux changer un jeu, n'hésite pas à ma le dire.

*Gris* : 3.5h (Plateformer) : Qu'il est beau !!!
*Hellblade Senua's sacrifice* : 7.5h (Aventure) : Un voyage aux tréfonds de la psyché.
*Project Warlock* : 6.5h (Doom-like) : Un bon défouloir après une bonne journée de ****.
*Late shift* : 1.5h (FMV) : Un style de jeu tellement rare...
*The flame in the flood* : 9h (Rogue lite) : Un voyage fluvial superbe
*Sayonara Wild's heart* : 1.5h (Voyage) : Sur la route du coeur !!!

Amuses toi bien.

----------


## Altay

> Et Lara Cr*a*ft GO 
> 
> Mais oui, pour bien faire faudrait les corriger au fur et à mesure et rajouter une "consigne" pour bien mettre les titres de Steam (ou autre plateforme si il n'y a pas).


Ou alors une autocomplétion avec recherche des noms de jeux déjà rentrés dans le formulaire ? Ça ne règle pas le problème mais ça peut le diminuer un peu.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Salut *frankymickey*,
> 
> J'éspère que ma sélection te plaira, j'ai passé un bon moment à regarder les trailers des jeux que je ne connaissais pas. Si tu veux changer un jeu, n'hésite pas à ma le dire.
> 
> *Gris* : 3.5h (Plateformer) : Qu'il est beau !!!
> *Hellblade Senua's sacrifice* : 7.5h (Aventure) : Un voyage aux tréfonds de la psyché.
> *Project Warlock* : 6.5h (Doom-like) : Un bon défouloir après une bonne journée de ****.
> *Late shift* : 1.5h (FMV) : Un style de jeu tellement rare...
> *The flame in the flood* : 9h (Rogue lite) : Un voyage fluvial superbe
> ...


J'ai déjà répondu à kashmiir en privé, mais je renouvelle ici mes remerciements, je trouve cette sélection très sympathique et engageante. Je devrais avoir le temps et l'envie d'en boucler la majorité sur l'été (je ne désespère pas d'arriver à démarrer Hellblade cette fois-ci, depuis le temps qu'on m'y encourage !)

Par contre, c'est Mi*k*ey.  ::siffle::

----------


## ajcrou

> je vais commencer mon Event avec "Night in the Woods".
> 
> Aucune idée du jeu donc découverte totale.


Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais rien qu'au début je sens que cela va être particulièrement déprimant comme histoire...

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais rien qu'au début je sens que cela va être particulièrement déprimant comme histoire...


Ah ça oui. Désolé  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

> Ou alors une autocomplétion avec recherche des noms de jeux déjà rentrés dans le formulaire ? Ça ne règle pas le problème mais ça peut le diminuer un peu.


Ben le plus simple vu le volume reste la correction manuelle en fait.
Ou alors une connexion à Steam pour récupérer la liste de jeux, ça doit pouvoir se faire avec la steam api.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ou alors une connexion à Steam pour récupérer la liste de jeux, ça doit pouvoir se faire avec la steam api.


Mais ça limiterait à ce qui est sur Steam, et tout n'y est pas.  ::):

----------


## Altay

> Ben le plus simple vu le volume reste la correction manuelle en fait.
> Ou alors une connexion à Steam pour récupérer la liste de jeux, ça doit pouvoir se faire avec la steam api.


L'autocomplétion ça permet de limiter les erreurs quand tu ajoutes le nom du jeu, donc c'est pour réduire le nom de fautes de frappe futures, pas pour corriger celles qui existent déjà.

Pour la correction en base de données, c'est un peu plus pénible mais on peut imaginer taper dans une liste de jeux « connus » (mais je ne sais pas où la récupérer) et faire de l'autocorrection. Ce ne sera pas parfait mais ça évite de passer 3 jours à corriger tous les titres à la main.

----------


## NFafa

Ma sélection pour jopopoe. J'ai essayé de prendre des styles bien différents pour varier les plaisirs - ou pour essayer de trouver au moins un jeu qui plaît   ::trollface:: 

*A short Hike* (1,5h) : Le jeu sur le thème du voyage. Je ne l'ai pas fait mais tout le monde le conseille - il est sans doute overhypé  ::): 
*Mafia 2* (12h) : J'avais beaucoup aimé le premier, et il paraît que c'est le meilleur de la série.
*Steamworld Heist* (12h) : Du combat tactique simple (mais pas simpliste) au tour par tour dans un univers coloré et décalé.
*Furi* (7,5h) : Un pur jeu d'action avec une très bonne BO. C'est lui qui m'a dépucelé du gamepad (dans la douleur) et j'ai beaucoup aimé ça.
*Borderlands 2* (30,5h) : Shoot and loot en monde ouvert avec un univers à découvrir et un méchant comme on les aime. Relativement long donc je pense qu'on peut le changer si nécessaire.
*Cook, Serve, Delicious !* (18,5h) : Plus "jeu de flow" que jeu de cuisine qui offre un gameplay sympathique et du challenge (pas vraiment de scénario, on pourrait dire qu'il est terminé à l'acquisition de la 5 étoile)

Bon jeu !

----------


## madgic

> Pour la correction en base de données, c'est un peu plus pénible mais on peut imaginer taper dans une liste de jeux « connus » (mais je ne sais pas où la récupérer) et faire de l'autocorrection. Ce ne sera pas parfait mais ça évite de passer 3 jours à corriger tous les titres à la main.


Je pense que ça sera plus rapide de corriger à la main, avec la liste des jeux on repère les erreurs, en triant par ordre alphabétique et après via l'administration, on corrige les erreurs, pas besoin d'aller dans la base.

Et l'autocomplétion est une bonne idée.

----------


## Flugel

Du coup, je commence le bal:

Je viens de finir A Story About My Uncle, on sens le jeu qui se vend sur sa rejouabilité plus que sur sa longueur (surtout au vu des succès steam), cela reste un jeu de parkour bien sympathique, qui n'est pas trop dur, ni trop facile. Ce qui ma le plus marqué je pense, c'est son environnement, tantôt des cavernes de cristal, tantôt de beau paysage ouvert dans le ciel, un très beau jeu.

----------


## jopopoe

> Ma sélection pour jopopoe.


Merci beaucoup pour cette sélection qui me fait très envie ! Notamment le Borderlands 2 qu'on m'avait déjà proposé sur un event précédent mais que je n'avais pas eu le temps de faire. Là c'est bon, j'ai du temps  :;): 

Et en plus tu as sélectionné un jeu du bundle Itch.io sans même t'en rendre compte  ::trollface::

----------


## maxtidus10

Je répond à la bourre, mais je donne mon avis sur le fait de faire des équipes dans cet event : je suis pas pour personnellement. Tous les event avec équipes je n'y ai pas participé, car ça crée une compétition voir pression, et je fui tous les jeux compétitifs (les mauvaises langues diront que c'est parce que je suis nul  ::P: )




> Quel belle liste de jeu non joué que tu possède *maxtidus10* !  Cela n'a pas été ardu de trouver des petits jeu bien sympathique.
> 
> Alors commençons notre voyage:
> 
> Tu commencera ton voyage sur* Grim Fandango Remastered*(11h), dans un point&clique se situant au royaume des morts aztèques, puis direction le japon, Néo-Tokyo avec *Jet Set Radio*(7h), classique de chez SEGA, qui lança la vague des jeux en Cel shading, tu passera ensuite par la vie contemporaine avec *Octodad: Dadliest Catch*(2h), un jeu un peu court mais au gameplay rigolo, tu tombera par un heureux hasard sur le classique *Cave story*(6h), tu fera la rencontre des Mimigas sur cet ile volante, où je l'espère tu atteindra la bonne fin. Tu pourra ensuite découvrir le monde de l'espionnage avec *Invisible, Inc.*(7h) (seul jeu que je te propose que je n'ai pas encore touché/fini, mais au vue des reviews steam, il a l'air safe). Tu pourra enfin finir par la* trilogie Crash Bandicoot* (15h, 5h par jeux). 
> 
> Voila, si tu a des soucis avec mes propositions, n’hésite pas a m'en faire part pour que je puisse y remédier !



Merci beaucoup Flugel, tout me tente dans ta liste, je n'aurai donc aucun mal à en finir au moins un ou deux  :;): 

Pour doggy D, je me met tout de suite au boulot.

----------


## maxtidus10

Et bien en fait ça va être très rapide pour toi car tu as un tout petit backlog proposé de 17 jeux, ça se parcours vite. Par contre ce ne sont que des jeux playsation ou vita, et je n'ai jamais eu ces consoles, je te propose donc cette liste non pas par mon expérience personnelle, mais parce que j'ai entendu du bien de ces jeux. C'est peut être un peut moins pertinent mais c'est le mieux que je puisse faire. Bon event  :;): 

- *Dungeons & Dragons: Chronicles of Mystara* (2-4h) : Quelle merveille ce portage arcade de D&D c'est du bon beat'em up mélangé à cet univers RGPesque, il est rapide et appréciable (surtout qu'il n'y a pas besoin de remettre des sous dans la borne). Si tu peux y jouer à deux avec quelqu'un c'est encore meilleur.
-  *God of War : Ghost of Sparta* (6-7h) : Je ne connais pas cet opus, mais bon, c'est un God Of War, c'est une des mascotte des consoles sonny alors faut y jouer^^
-* Grim Fandango Remastered* (11h) : pas encore joué mais on me l'a aussi proposé dans cet event, et c'est un jeu qui a une super réputation narrative, je pense que toi comme moi on peut se régaler avec cet opus.
- *Remember Me* (10-11h) : Un jeu qui apparemment n'est pas un très bon beat'em up, mais qui possède par contre une ambiance et une direction artistique superbe, c'est encore un jeu que j'ai et que j'aimerai faire un jour.
-  *Jack and Daxter : The Precursor Legacy* (10h) : C'est un jeu rétro puisque c'est un portage PS2, mais ça fait parti de ces jeux mascotte de naughty dog qui a eu beaucoup de succès. Peut être que la formule a un peeu vieilli, mais durant les vacances tranquillement en bronzant avec sa PSvita, ça peut être sympa.

Et enfin pour l'event voyage :
- *Call of Juarez Gunslinger* (5-7h) : c'est un jeu que je possède mais que je n'ai encore jamais eu l'occasion de faire, c'est entre le FPS et le rail shooter mais en bien apparemment, et le cadre western est toujours plaisant et *ça fait VOYAGER*  ::ninja::   ::):

----------


## acdctabs

> L'autocomplétion ça permet de limiter les erreurs quand tu ajoutes le nom du jeu, donc c'est pour réduire le nom de fautes de frappe futures, pas pour corriger celles qui existent déjà.
> 
> Pour la correction en base de données, c'est un peu plus pénible mais on peut imaginer taper dans une liste de jeux « connus » (mais je ne sais pas où la récupérer) et faire de l'autocorrection. Ce ne sera pas parfait mais ça évite de passer 3 jours à corriger tous les titres à la main.


L'autocomplétion il faut une bdd pour que ça marche

----------


## Altay

> L'autocomplétion il faut une bdd pour que ça marche


Oui mais tu peux faire de l'autocomplétion sur les jeux déjà connus : le champ est libre mais tu affiches des suggestions en fonction de ce que les autres ont déjà ajouté. Mettons que j'entre un jeu jamais proposé, par exemple Super Toto 4000 : L'Âme du Canard. La personne suivante qui voudra proposer ce jeu pourra entrer "Super Toto" et n'aura qu'à sélectionner le titre complet (ça évite d'avoir un doublon "Super Toto 4000" et "Super Toto 4000 : L'Âme du Canard" en base). Si jamais le jeu n'y est pas, tu peux quand même rentrer le titre que tu souhaites. Ça ne règle pas tous les problèmes (et comme je le disais, ça ne résout pas les doublons qui existent déjà) mais ça peut éviter leur multiplication.

----------


## banditbandit

Mon bon Flad,

*Amnesia: The Dark Descent* : LE survival horror indé. Pour se faire dessus pendant une dizaine d'heures.
Comme tu as de la chance ya la version remastered qui est sortie il y a quelques jours via un Mod. Ca garde le gameplay d'origine mais ça améliore grandement le visuel même si ça ne fait pas de miracle, le moteur commençant à dater. 
Je ne peux que t'encourager à l'installer, tu le trouveras facilement sur Moddb, ou via le topic d'Amnesia:TDD. Le mod est facile à installer, mais n'hésites pas à me contacter si tu as un probléme.

*Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition* : Batou est excellent que ça soit pour ses bourres pif, son infiltration légère, son level design et ses gadgets. En plus le jeu se permet de nous surprendre alors, que demande le peuple de Gotham !?

*Hell Girls *  : Amateur de jeunes filles japonaises très peu vêtues voici Hell, Girls un match 3 assez réjouissant avec un certain niveau de difficulté. Mais une fois qu'on pige le systéme on en arrive presque facilement au bout. Assez addictif, prévoir quand même pas mal d'heures.

*Miasmata* : Un voyage sous le soleil exactement, enfin sur une ile ensoleillé quoi. C'est un genre de survival exploration, le but étant de survivre assez longtemps pour quitter l'ile. Le jeu idéal pour cette période. 
C'est assez âpre au début, on meurt facilement mais si on insiste un peu on découvre cette ile à l'ambiance toute particulière. Un grand coup de cœur pour cet indé à l'époque où j'y avais joué. Il existe une trad en français et de qualité, qu'on trouve sur le forum steam. 

*Condemned: Criminal Origins* : Un fps doublé d'une enquête, de scènes de crime et d'horreurs. Un classique à mon sens pas assez reconnu, excellent de bout en bout. 
J'espère que ça n'a pas trop vieilli. Ya sans doute des mods histoire d'améliorer un peu le visuel.

*Nihilumbra* : Pour finir sur un peu de plateforme. Les retours sont plutôt bon pour ce petit indé, ça dure 5-6 heures donc c'est jouable avant que la lassitude arrive. Du moins je l'espère.  :;): 


Pour toi Flad, j'ai essayé de diversifier le plus possible même si tu l'auras remarqué je reste sur une thématique plutôt sombre.  ::ninja:: 

Voila, bons jeux et bon Event du Backlog !

----------


## Flad

Et voici ma sélection pour *banditbandit*.
Les temps entre () sont les temps les plus long selon Howlongtobeat (j'ai bien lu ton warning mais je n'ai pas d'autre référence). Je ne te demande pas de faire le "complétioniste" mais j'ai pris ces temps là. 
1) *Nekopara Vol.0 (env. 2h)* : comme ça tout le monde sait que t'as du "nudité - contenu pour adulte - mignon" dans ton backlog :D Et puis c'est japonais et j'aime le Japon  ::wub:: 
2) *Time Mysteries 2: The Ancient Spectres (env. 5h)* : Un HoG (hidden object games) ! J'ai éclusé un paquet de ces jeux, j'aime bien. Y a un côté reposant/chausson dans ces jeux.
3) *Alpha Kimori™ Episode One (env. 7h)* : Un RPG sous RPG Maker mais avec une durée de vie relativement courte pour du RPG. C'est plus par curiosité du retour que tu pourrais faire dessus que je l'ai mis.
4) *Adventures of Shuggy (env. 10h)* : Plateformer indé-2D casse-tête. Histoire de varier les plaisirs. Il a l'air pas trop moche en prime.
5) *Resident Evil Revelations 2 (env. 36h)* : Alors oui je sais, niveau durée il a l'air assez long. Mais je ne pouvais pas passer à côté. Tu as vu mon backlog, donc tu as du voir que j'étais fan des RE. Même si tu ne le finis pas, j'espère que tu lui donneras un peu de temps  :;): 


Et sur le thème *voyage*, je n'ai pas hésité du tout quand j'ai vu : 
*Go! Go! Nippon! ~My First Trip to Japan~*. Bon a priori on est dans du VN basique. Mais, il se trouve que sur les screen du jeu sur steam, y a 3 photos proche de photos que j'ai faites lorsque je suis allé au Japon en novembre dernier (kinkakuji, le grand Daibutsu de Kotoku-in et Asakusa) ! Et c'est court (3h/5h).

Voilà, j'espère que ma sélection te convient. 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mon bon Flad,
> 
> *Amnesia: The Dark Descent* : LE survival horror indé. Pour se faire dessus pendant une dizaine d'heures.
> Comme tu as de la chance ya la version remastered qui est sortie il y a quelques jours via un Mod. Ca garde le gameplay d'origine mais ça améliore grandement le visuel même si ça ne fait pas de miracle, le moteur commençant à dater. 
> Je ne peux que t'encourager à l'installer, tu le trouveras facilement sur Moddb, ou via le topic d'Amnesia:TDD. Le mod est facile à installer, mais n'hésites pas à me contacter si tu as un probléme.
> 
> *Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition* : Batou est excellent que ça soit pour ses bourres pif, son infiltration légère, son level design et ses gadgets. En plus le jeu se permet de nous surprendre alors, que demande le peuple de Gotham !?
> 
> *Hell Girls *  : Amateur de jeunes filles japonaises très peu vêtues voici Hell, Girls un match 3 assez réjouissant avec un certain niveau de difficulté. Mais une fois qu'on pige le systéme on en arrive presque facilement au bout. Assez addictif, prévoir quand même pas mal d'heures.
> ...


Hum, que du bon j'ai l'impression ! Et un thème un peu "dark" ça me convient très bien.
Je ne promets pas de tout faire (j'ai un test sur un gros JRPG à faire en ce moment) mais une fois mon test fait, je m'attaque à cette liste !

----------


## doggy d

> Et bien en fait ça va être très rapide pour toi car tu as un tout petit backlog proposé de 17 jeux, ça se parcours vite. Par contre ce ne sont que des jeux playsation ou vita, et je n'ai jamais eu ces consoles, je te propose donc cette liste non pas par mon expérience personnelle, mais parce que j'ai entendu du bien de ces jeux. C'est peut être un peut moins pertinent mais c'est le mieux que je puisse faire. Bon event 
> 
> - *Dungeons & Dragons: Chronicles of Mystara* (2-4h) : Quelle merveille ce portage arcade de D&D c'est du bon beat'em up mélangé à cet univers RGPesque, il est rapide et appréciable (surtout qu'il n'y a pas besoin de remettre des sous dans la borne). Si tu peux y jouer à deux avec quelqu'un c'est encore meilleur.
> -  *God of War : Ghost of Sparta* (6-7h) : Je ne connais pas cet opus, mais bon, c'est un God Of War, c'est une des mascotte des consoles sonny alors faut y jouer^^
> -* Grim Fandango Remastered* (11h) : pas encore joué mais on me l'a aussi proposé dans cet event, et c'est un jeu qui a une super réputation narrative, je pense que toi comme moi on peut se régaler avec cet opus.
> - *Remember Me* (10-11h) : Un jeu qui apparemment n'est pas un très bon beat'em up, mais qui possède par contre une ambiance et une direction artistique superbe, c'est encore un jeu que j'ai et que j'aimerai faire un jour.
> -  *Jack and Daxter : The Precursor Legacy* (10h) : C'est un jeu rétro puisque c'est un portage PS2, mais ça fait parti de ces jeux mascotte de naughty dog qui a eu beaucoup de succès. Peut être que la formule a un peeu vieilli, mais durant les vacances tranquillement en bronzant avec sa PSvita, ça peut être sympa.
> 
> Et enfin pour l'event voyage :
> - *Call of Juarez Gunslinger* (5-7h) : c'est un jeu que je possède mais que je n'ai encore jamais eu l'occasion de faire, c'est entre le FPS et le rail shooter mais en bien apparemment, et le cadre western est toujours plaisant et *ça fait VOYAGER*


merci ! très content de cette liste, ma Vita et moi (en vacances) te remercions vivement ?

----------


## PeaK

> Pour PeaK, une collection assez variée de six jeux que j'ai tous bien aimé (à l'exception d'Abzu/Superhot mais dont j'ai entendu beaucoup de bien).
> 
> *Abzu :* de l'exploration sous-marine tranquille et visuellement superbe.
> *Faster Than Light* : rogue-like de combat spatial, extrêmement addictif mais pas simple (commencer par le mode facile n'est pas une mauvaise chose :D).
> *Rayman Legends :* probablement le meilleur Rayman jamais sorti, de la plateforme excellente et superbe.
> *Talos Principle :* super jeu de puzzle à la première personne avec quelques questionnements philosophiques.
> *Injustice*: la campagne est courte mais c'est de la bonne baston de super-héros.
> *Superhot* : à mi-chemin entre le FPS et le puzzle game.
> 
> Bon jeu !


Merci beaucoup Altay pour la sélection, très variée et encourageante, dans le sens où ce ne sont que des jeux qui me font vraiment envie... FTL m'a toujours fait un peu peur, mais c'est l'occasion de se lancer!
Je viens de voir qu'on fonctionne en duo nous aussi, je vais de ce pas m'occuper de ton cas  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

> Voilà, j'espère que ma sélection te convient. 
> 
> Je ne promets pas de tout faire (j'ai un test sur un gros JRPG à faire en ce moment) mais une fois mon test fait, je m'attaque à cette liste !


Oui je ne m'attendais pas à tant de japonaiseries mais je vais m'y atteler.  :;):

----------


## PeaK

Voici ma sélection pour Altay, faite à partir de la liste des jeux qui l'intéressent tout en respectant son défi Alphabet.

 *Antichamber* (~6h - 95% d'avis positifs), un casse-tête très original, ni trop long ni trop court, de quoi se prendre la tête mais dans le bon sens du terme. *Deus Ex: Human Revolution* (~21h - 91%), un jeu d'infiltration, avec des éléments de FPS et de RPG, le tout dans une ambiance cyberpunk. *Life is Strange* (~14h - 96%), un jeu d'aventure basé sur la naration, c'est l'histoire et les choix que l'on fait qui sont intéressants. Le jeu est découpé en 5 épisodes, donc si tu as peur que ca ne te plaise pas, tu peux au moins faire le 1er épisode (2-3h) pour mieux te rendre compte de ce que c'est. Si le 1er te plait, il y a de fortes chances pour tu enchaines avec la suite. *Tiny and Big: Grandpa's Leftovers* (~3h - 92%), jeu de plateforme avec une histoire loufoque et un style graphique particulier. Court mais rafraichissant. *Half Life* (~12h, 96%), l'un des papas du FPS, un jeu culte, classique parmi les classiques. J'ai beaucoup hésité pour celui là parce que j'ai peur qu'il ait mal vieilli au fil des années... Mais j'ai pu constater que tu as beaucoup de FPS old school dans ta liste, alors ça doit sans doute t'intéresser! S'il faut en choisir qu'un dans le lot, c'est forcément celui là! *STEEP* (~12h, 78%). Rien de tel que de partir faire un tour en montagne, l'hiver, quand on est en période de grandes vacances et qu'il fait 38°C dehors! Du coup je te propose de jouer à Steep, un jeu de ski/snow/parapente/wingsuit (entre autres) dans un monde ouvert, au sein des alpes. Ideal pour voyager, découvrir et prendre un peu l'air... Devant son PC.

----------


## parpaingue

> 5) *Resident Evil Revelations 2 (env. 36h)* : Alors oui je sais, niveau durée il a l'air assez long. Mais je ne pouvais pas passer à côté. Tu as vu mon backlog, donc tu as du voir que j'étais fan des RE. Même si tu ne le finis pas, j'espère que tu lui donneras un peu de temps


Je suis assez surpris par cette évaluation de durée, je l'ai fait très récemment en coop avec un pote (merci le remote play) et on a mis en gros 16 à 17 heures (épisodes bonus inclus). Bon on a très peu touché au mode raid et on n'est pas débutants sur la licence, mais 36 heures ça me parait largement excessif comme évaluation. Après c'est vrai qu'avoir une IA stupide plutôt qu'un vrai joueur ça doit aussi ralentir la progression et les phases de fouille, mais ça reste une grosse différence.

----------


## kashmiir

Salut,
Je voulais savoir, Jopopoe m'a choisi un jeu qui est pas mal mais qui n'arrête pas de planter (Bioshock). J'en suis à environ 1.5h de jeu et 5-6 retour Windows... Est il possible de le changer par un autre ?

----------


## ajcrou

> Ah ça oui. Désolé


Pour l'instant, joué environ 2 - 3 heures (?).

Le jeu n'est pas désagréable avec un gameplay simple et une histoire qui se laisse suivre.

Mais, j'ai vraiment de grosses difficultés à me sentir concerné par l'histoire et les personnages et à m'y intéresser. À confirmer ou infirmer par la suite.

Sinon commencer aussi Dishonored 2. Juste la phase tutorial pour s'échapper au début. Je vais réellement le commencer cet après-midi. Gros point positif : ils ont corrigé le défaut majeur du précédent (selon moi), c'est-à-dire le héros muet. J'espère aussi que le contexte et l'univers sera davantage introduits dans l’aventure (là encore, une de mes critiques du premier). Par contre, j'ai lancé ma partie en normal (après une grosse hésitation avec le facile)  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

Premier jeu terminé pour moi : *Octodad: Daldiest catch*

Preuve : ICI

Fini en 2h20 dans le cadre de l'event du backlog de l'été. Je connais Octodad depuis sa sortie. J'en avais déjà vu des letsplay, et je dois avouer que je trouvais déjà la formule assez hilarante, même si je ne m'étais encore jamais lancé dedans. Mais en le voyant dans la liste qui m'était assignée, et en apprenant par la même occasion que le jeu ne se finissait qu'en deux heures, je n'ai pas plus hésité et je me le suis installé. Et il est vrai qu'il est bien drôle ce jeu. Et même si les contrôles sont volontairement "instables" diront nous, on finit par plutôt bien contrôler notre céphalopode. Outre ce gameplay bien golri, il est englobé dans un univers complètement loufoque avec des personnages tous plus débiles les uns que les autres, et le jeu l'assume à fond et s'en amuse (spéciale dédicace à la scène finale en mode tout le monde se marre car tout le monde a compris que la mère trompe son mari  ::P: ). Une bonne petite expérience donc, qui ne dure pas assez longtemps pour qu'on s'en lasse.

Je me suis installé Grim Fandango reesmastered que je commencerai donc début aout quand je rentrerai de vacs  :;):  J'ai au moins pu en finir un cours avant de partir  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Salut,
> Je voulais savoir, Jopopoe m'a choisi un jeu qui est pas mal mais qui n'arrête pas de planter (Bioshock). J'en suis à environ 1.5h de jeu et 5-6 retour Windows... Est il possible de le changer par un autre ?


Salut,

Pas de problème, j'ai retiré le jeu de ta liste, ton binôme peut en mettre un autre à la place.

----------


## Altay

> Voici ma sélection pour Altay, faite à partir de la liste des jeux qui l'intéressent tout en respectant son défi Alphabet.
> 
>  *Antichamber* (~6h - 95% d'avis positifs), un casse-tête très original, ni trop long ni trop court, de quoi se prendre la tête mais dans le bon sens du terme. *Deus Ex: Human Revolution* (~21h - 91%), un jeu d'infiltration, avec des éléments de FPS et de RPG, le tout dans une ambiance cyberpunk. *Life is Strange* (~14h - 96%), un jeu d'aventure basé sur la naration, c'est l'histoire et les choix que l'on fait qui sont intéressants. Le jeu est découpé en 5 épisodes, donc si tu as peur que ca ne te plaise pas, tu peux au moins faire le 1er épisode (2-3h) pour mieux te rendre compte de ce que c'est. Si le 1er te plait, il y a de fortes chances pour tu enchaines avec la suite. *Tiny and Big: Grandpa's Leftovers* (~3h - 92%), jeu de plateforme avec une histoire loufoque et un style graphique particulier. Court mais rafraichissant. *Half Life* (~12h, 96%), l'un des papas du FPS, un jeu culte, classique parmi les classiques. J'ai beaucoup hésité pour celui là parce que j'ai peur qu'il ait mal vieilli au fil des années... Mais j'ai pu constater que tu as beaucoup de FPS old school dans ta liste, alors ça doit sans doute t'intéresser! S'il faut en choisir qu'un dans le lot, c'est forcément celui là! *STEEP* (~12h, 78%). Rien de tel que de partir faire un tour en montagne, l'hiver, quand on est en période de grandes vacances et qu'il fait 38°C dehors! Du coup je te propose de jouer à Steep, un jeu de ski/snow/parapente/wingsuit (entre autres) dans un monde ouvert, au sein des alpes. Ideal pour voyager, découvrir et prendre un peu l'air... Devant son PC.


Merci ! *Antichamber* j'avoue que je l'ai commencé mais je suis bloqué je ne sais plus où. Pour le reste, ce ne sont pas forcément des jeux qui étaient très hauts dans ma liste mais c'est l'occasion ou jamais de se pencher dessus !  ::):

----------


## kashmiir

> Salut,
> 
> Pas de problème, j'ai retiré le jeu de ta liste, ton binôme peut en mettre un autre à la place.


Merci Franky  :;):

----------


## NFafa

Petit message pour cguyom, une erreur s'était glissée dans mon backlog : j'ai déjà fini Metro 2033, il faudrait le remplacer par autre chose.

----------


## madgic

> Petit message pour cguyom, une erreur s'était glissée dans mon backlog : j'ai déjà fini Metro 2033, il faudrait le remplacer par autre chose.


Le jeu a été effacé pour que cguyom en mette un autre à la place  :;):

----------


## Megagamelle

> Sinon commencer aussi Dishonored 2. Juste la phase tutorial pour s'échapper au début. Je vais réellement le commencer cet après-midi. Gros point positif : ils ont corrigé le défaut majeur du précédent (selon moi), c'est-à-dire le héros muet. J'espère aussi que le contexte et l'univers sera davantage introduits dans l’aventure (là encore, une de mes critiques du premier). Par contre, j'ai lancé ma partie en normal (après une grosse hésitation avec le facile)


C'est un défaut majeur de faire taire un perso qui ne dit que des choses dénuées d'intérêt dans le suivant ?  ::unsure::

----------


## jopopoe

Bon ben je remplace *Bioshock* par *Bastion* du coup. Un indé que j'avais bien aimé, avec un bon gameplay et une narration sympa. *6h00*

Par curiosité scientifique c'est le Bioshock remastered ou l'original qui crashe ? Pcgamingwiki mentionne effectivement des problèmes de stabilité avec les deux.

Edit : Megagamelle on dirait un fan de Star Citizen : il déboule sur un topic où il a jamais mis les pieds pour envoyer bouler un gars qui ose emettre une critique sur SON jeu ::ninja::

----------


## Megagamelle

> Edit : Megagamelle on dirait un fan de Star Citizen : il déboule sur un topic où il a jamais mis les pieds pour envoyer bouler un gars qui ose emettre une critique sur SON jeu


Je ne me souviens pas de l'avoir envoyé "bouler". Et c'était une question rhétorique.

Avant de brasser du vent, essaie au moins de ne pas déformer les propos des autres et les faire passer pour ce qu'ils ne sont pas.

----------


## jopopoe

Bah il est un peu passif-agressif ton message quand même. Enfin je trouve. Et j'ai peut-être tort.

Edit : Ahaha merveilleux ton edit.

Edit 2 : "Question rethorique : Une question rhétorique (ou question oratoire) est une figure de style qui consiste à poser une question n'attendant pas de réponse, cette dernière étant connue par celui qui la pose."
Donc en posant ta question tu affirmais que ça n'était pas une amélioration de le faire parler, et donc qu'ajcrou a tort de le percevoir comme une amélioration.
Paie ta tolérance !

----------


## Megagamelle

> Bah il est un peu passif-agressif ton message quand même.


Non, ça ne l'était pas et j'aurais eu la même réaction avec Dead Space 2. De plus, je viens souvent sur ce topic qui me dévoile souvent des jeux dont j'ignorais l'existence.

Continue à t'inventer un scénario pour si peu si ça te chante. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu en fais tout un foin... c'est un reproche que je fais au jeu, c'est pas une attaque ou une insulte faite au joueur comme tu le laisses supposer.

----------


## Hyeud

> 





> 


Tout est dit !  ::ninja::  ::unsure::

----------


## ajcrou

> C'est un défaut majeur de faire taire un perso qui ne dit que des choses dénuées d'intérêt dans le suivant ?


Pour l'instant, pas assez avancé pour en juger.

Mais, c'était un des aspects : le héros muet (doublé ou seulement écrit, qu'importe) qui m'avait particulièrement embêté dans le précédent (pareil aussi avec Métro Exodus dernièrement). Notamment lorsque le jeu essaye de faire croire à des dialogues qui se résument à des monologues d'un PNJ... Certes, le scénario était aussi assez pauvre.

Donc content de voir que cet aspect a été corrigé. A confirmer ou non, par contre, si cela apporte quelque chose au jeu. Effectivement concernant le début (j'ai uniquement terminé la mission de l'institut Addermire), les dialogues de Corvo sont très limités niveau contenu et intérêt..., en espérant une amélioration par la suite (pareil pour le scénario).

----------


## Megagamelle

> Effectivement concernant le début (j'ai uniquement terminé la mission de l'institut Addermire), les dialogues de Corvo sont très limités niveau contenu et intérêt..., en espérant une amélioration par la suite (pareil pour le scénario).


Je te laisse le découvrir tout seul afin d'éviter tout post moralisateur. Bon jeu (et dieu sait qu'il est bon).

----------


## kashmiir

> Bon ben je remplace *Bioshock* par *Bastion* du coup. Un indé que j'avais bien aimé, avec un bon gameplay et une narration sympa. *6h00*
> 
> Par curiosité scientifique c'est le Bioshock remastered ou l'original qui crashe ? Pcgamingwiki mentionne effectivement des problèmes de stabilité avec les deux.


Super, merci !

Les 2 m'ont fait le coup, hélas. C'est assez rageant mais bon...

----------


## jopopoe

Tu as eu la persévérance d'essayer les deux, quel détermination ! :Petit Viking:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Super sélection, merci.
> 
> J'ai deux questions :
> - Le Assassin's Creed (China), c'est pas grave si on n'a encore fait aucun jeu de la série ?
> - J'ai déjà commencé Rayman (déjà 6-8 niveaux je dirais), peut être faut-il changer ?


Quelqu'un a un avis sur mes deux questions ?

----------


## PeaK

> Quelqu'un a un avis sur mes deux questions ?


Pour ta première question, il vaut mieux attendre la réponse de quelqu'un qui y a joué... Mais si c'est le même principe que les autres opus (j'ai joué aux 3 premiers), je dirais que ce n'est pas bien grave car ils peuvent se jouer de façon autonome sans soucis.
Pour la seconde, ça dépend de toi. Le but principal est d'avancer dans ton backlog, si ça te convient de continuer Rayman et de tenter de le terminer, alors il n'y a pas de raison de changer. Si ca te fait chier pour une raison X ou Y... Alors demande un changement  :;):

----------


## Kaede

Fini Old School Musical (2h30 environ).
Vraiment très très court (sympa d'avoir pioché celui-là pour l'event).
Très classique mais pas mal du tout.

Compte-rendu détaillé dans le topic des jeux finis : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post12971492

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais pour moi avoir commencé le jeu n'est pas éliminatoire, surtout si ça fait genre 3 ans que tu y a pas touché. Puis au pire un reset de la sauvegarde et c'est parti.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ma sélection pour Ruvon, invitation au voyage 
> - Runaway A Road Adventure - Le début d'une série qui a bien relancé l'intérêt du point and click.. Et on voyage beaucoup dans le jeu ! (8h)
> - Farcry 1 - Un voyage destination tropique, un classique !  (14h)
> - Mirror Edge - Un voyage ultra speed à travers la ville, encore un grand classique (et le jeu est court). (6-7h)
> - Super time force ultra - Changement de style, et surtout, voyage dans le temps ! (5h)
> - Jotun - Une belle et courte balade dans les mondes et l'univers viking. (5h)
> - Caligo - Visiblement un bon trip hallucinogène ! (1h)
> 
> J'ai essayé de trouver quelques jeux très courts pour compenser les 2 premiers un peu costauds.


Merci  :;): 

Belle sélection, très variée, qui colle parfaitement au thème, dont certains que je voulais faire depuis longtemps  ::lol:: 

Ma sélection pour *cguyom* avec du retard  ::unsure:: 

J'ai tapé dans la liste Backlog de ton profil Howlongtobeat :

- *The Secret of Monkey Island* (7h) : voyage dans les caraïbes et dans le temps avec ce grand classique du P&C
- *To the Moon* (4h) : voyage dans les souvenirs, un jeu qu'on m'a proposé dans un précédent event et que j'ai énormément apprécié
- *Stories Untold* (3h) : pas forcément lié au thème, mais un jeu d'aventure/puzzle que j'ai trouvé très intéressant
- *Oxenfree* (5h) : un petit road trip sur une île entre potes
- *What Remains of Edith Finch* (2h) : un walking sim très apprécié, une promenade pas forcément joyeuse parce qu'on n'est pas toujours là pour rigoler
- *BioShock Infinite* (12h) : une visite de la cité flottante de Columbia pleine d'action pour changer un peu de genre

En espérant que ça te plaise  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

*A Short Hike* fini : 

"Une belle randonnée pour amateurs de gros pixels

Oulah, dès le premier contact avec le jeu la séduction opère : ce style graphique faussement rétro qui mélange couleurs pastels, low-poly et très basse résolution ça rend vraiment trop bien. Et pourtant le pixel-art me sort parfois par les trous de nez à force d’être décliné n’importe comment, mais là ça possède un charme inimitable. Il me semble qu’il y a une certaine influence Animal Crossing là-dedans (pour avoir vu ma femme y jouer il y a quelques années), mais à prendre avec des pincettes car je ne suis pas spécialiste en la matière.

Le début du jeu est un poil trop bavard, avec des dialogues un peu lents mais ça ne dure pas trop et on a très rapidement un objectif en tête. Enfin un objectif flou, vers lequel on se dirige vaguement tout en ramassant tout ce qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un objet ramassable.

Car le jeu ressemble à ces fameux « Collect-A-Thon » de la N64, où il vous fallait ramasser tel nombre de tel ou tel objet avant de pouvoir progresser. Alors ici l’envergure est bien moindre puisqu’il n’y a qu’une seule île, mais c’est le même principe. Il vous faudra un certain nombre de plumes avant de pouvoir atteindre ce sommet de montagne qui vous nargue.

Alors on se balade, on explore, et on récolte des objets variés, tout en s’approchant de plus en plus près du fameux sommet. Et c’est sympa, on passe un bon moment même s’il manque cette petite étincelle supplémentaire qui aurait pu faire du jeu un incontournable.

On note aussi 2/3 mouvements de caméra un trop rapide qui m’ont fait frôler a cinétose (la caméra est automatique et ne peut pas être contrôlée manuellement), et surtout on peste face à l’absence de carte qui aurait permis de rendre un peu moins aléatoires les déplacements sur l’île, et un peu plus systématique l’exploration.

Un bon jeu donc dans l’ensemble, qui m’a diverti une bonne heure et demie mais que je n’ai pas eu envie d’explorer à fond.

14/20"

En tout cas c'était vraiment parfait comme jeu correspondant au thème de l'event, c'était très dépaysant et bucolique.

Prochaine étape, je débute *Mafia II* ce soir.

----------


## darkvador

*Batman™: Arkham VR* fini en 1h, une enquête très courte donc dans le monde de Batman. La VR est bien utilisé, le jeu est très beau mais ça fait quand même plus belle démo technologique que véritable jeu. Il me reste à faire les défis de l'homme mystère pour ajouter un peu de temps de jeu.

----------


## cguyom

> Petit message pour cguyom, une erreur s'était glissée dans mon backlog : j'ai déjà fini Metro 2033, il faudrait le remplacer par autre chose.


Salut NFafa,

Tout d'abord, j'espère que la sélection te plaira.
Je n'ai malheureusement pas accès à ton backlog depuis le travail. As-tu déjà fait Spec Ops : The line ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai terminé mon premier jeu de l'event, *Sayonara Wild Hearts* (2019).




C'est un véritable coup de cœur. 

Je voudrais écrire une lettre d'amour à ce jeu. Il est vrai qu'avec son mélange détonant d'arcade, de synthwave/pop girly, de fluo à néons, de _dance battles_ et de références à Debussy, il partait plutôt gagnant avec moi. Chacun ses déviances. Et de fait, la réussite de _Sayonara Wild Hearts_ est d'abord esthétique : à moins d'être résolument allergique à tout ce que je viens d'évoquer, montez le son et préparez-vous à en prendre plein les mirettes. Le qualificatif d'"album pop interactif" qui ressort dans certaines critiques n'est aucunement usurpé, mais ça fait un petit moment qu'un album pop (ou un album tout court d'ailleurs) ne m'avait pas autant enthousiasmé.

Rassurez-vous, il y a aussi un jeu derrière. Celui-ci se veut plutôt abordable, avec des séquences jamais trop complexes et des checkpoints généreux. Si l'on devait isoler un principe commun à la quasi totalité des niveaux (tout joués au rythme de leur propre piste musicale), ce serait celui de l'autoscroller, avec une vitesse grisante, des trucs lumineux à ramasser, des obstacles à éviter ; mais la formule est habilement déclinée au fil de séquences extrêmement variées, introduisant des mécaniques inventives (certaines empruntant à d'autres genres), avec un art consommé de la mise en scène. On se prend vite au jeu du _scoring_ (il n'y a pas de leaderboards mais un système de médailles), excellent prétexte pour recommencer ces niveaux et savourer davantage la bande son et les sublimes animations.



Toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin, et celle de _Sayonara Wild Hearts_ arrive vite : 3h en trois petites sessions, en prenant le temps de rejouer la plupart des niveaux. Difficile de lui en faire le reproche vu la qualité de son contenu - d'autant plus qu'il offre quelques pistes pour prolonger l'expérience : un mode "album arcade" ainsi qu'une série de 24 défis, présentés sous la forme d'énigmes ésotériques. Mais si vous l'aimez autant que moi, vous ne lui direz pas facilement "sayonara" : vous vous surprendrez en train de fredonner ses mélodies, et l'envie de le relancer "juste 5 minutes là" vous titillera, qu'il s'agisse d'aller chercher les médailles d'or qui vous manquent, de partir à la chasse aux carrés lumineux ou simplement de revoir/réentendre tel passage qui vous avait donné des frissons la première fois.


Ça vous fait envie ? Ça tombe bien : *vous pouvez le gagner* ! J'organise un petit concours via CPC Gifts (inscription très simple et rapide) qui permettra à une personne tirée au sort de repartir avec le jeu. La seule condition d'inscription est de participer à l'event du backlog (ou d'avoir déjà participé par le passé). Le délai est court pour profiter des soldes Steam, donc ne tardez pas (fin demain soir).  :;):

----------


## Altay

> C'est un véritable coup de cœur.


Tu me fais rêver !  ::wub::

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, j'ai fini The Banner Saga 3 (je vous le recommande fortement !), je vais pouvoir m'attaquer aux jeux sélectionnés pour moi  ::):

----------


## NFafa

> Salut NFafa,
> 
> Tout d'abord, j'espère que la sélection te plaira.
> Je n'ai malheureusement pas accès à ton backlog depuis le travail. As-tu déjà fait Spec Ops : The line ?


Oui déjà  ::happy2:: 

Pas d'urgence, il y en a déjà 5 autres sur la liste  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kaede

J'ai avancé un peu à Cosmic Star Heroine.

Le jeu m'a laissé une super première impression lors de mes sessions précédentes.

Par contre là il m'a fait bien rager, parce que j'ai enfin compris que j'ai retrouvé un des trucs que je hais du fond du coeur dans les JRPG : des combats où le positionnement n'existe pas, les options en combat sont nombreuses mais on n'a pas l'impression de pouvoir faire de vrais choix, les réactions ennemies ne sont pas anticipables/prévisibles (ou alors le fonctionnement est _très_ opaque) et au final quand tu joues tu pries (les faveurs du RNG ?), et quand deux mandales de suite sont sur le mauvais personnage, il meurt et tu perds (en gros). Je ne doute pas que c'est plus compliqué que ça et que je suis juste mauvais, mais là (la V2 du gros robot) c'était juste pas possible.
Bref, j'ai baissé la difficulté (2eme échelle sur 4) mais j'ai bien en travers de la gorge de m'être fait à ce point éclater à répétition alors que j'avais l'impression de m'appliquer.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah, mes souvenirs sont un peu flous mais je me rappelle en effet quelques combats déjà bien tendus en difficulté intermédiaire. Je n'ai pas testé les difficultés supérieures mais je vois que la question est *un peu clivante*.  ::trollface:: 

Il me semble justement que le robot dont tu parles est mentionné comme un pic de difficulté dans cette discussion. Heureusement qu'on peut changer la difficulté en cours de partie en effet, car c'est loin d'être le cas dans tous les JRPG.

Vu ton retour sur OSM aussi, content que ça t'ait plu.  ::):  C'était intéressant de lire l'avis de quelqu'un avec un peu plus de recul que moi sur les jeux de rythme.

----------


## acdctabs

Si c'est clivant je pense que la question est vite répondue.

----------


## leeoneil

> Une liste pour *Leeoneil*. J'ai essayé de varier les genres.


Merci pour la liste, certains de ces jeux sont dans la ludothèque depuis bien trop longtemps, ça va me motiver pour les faire !

Je viens de terminer *Steamworld Dig* qui me semblait être le plus court à vue de pif.
J'avais vu ma copine y jouer et je ne trouvait pas ça terrible, je m'y suis mis un peu à contrecoeur et... j'ai arrêté de jouer 3 heures plus tard !  :^_^: 
Je l'ai fini sur la deuxième partie, pour environ 6 heures de jeux en tout.
J'ai bien râgé sur la fin où ça passe de "petit jeu sympathique" à "petit jeu sympathique avec gros pic de difficulté".
Je ne pense pas que je ferais le 2 (plus long, plus complet), mais la balade vers les entrailles de la terre était très sympatoche, merci !

edit : Hellblade par contre un pote venait de me l'offrir et je n'ai pas de casque VR. Mais ça a l'air superbe déjà sur un écran tout plat !

----------


## kashmiir

> J'ai terminé mon premier jeu de l'event, *Sayonara Wild Hearts* (2019).
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1588182708
> 
> 
> C'est un véritable coup de cœur.


Ça me fait plaisir de lire ça, au moins dans la liste il y a un jeu qui t'a plu. Je peux mourir tranquille.  :;): 
C'est quoi le prochain  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

*Nekopara Vol.0* (env. 2h)

C'est une VN c'est japonais et c'était vraiment pas terrible, en gros on suit une journée chez un "maitre" qui loge sa sœur et de mignonnes créatures appelées "catgirls" une sorte de mélange entre des jeunes filles pubères et des chatons (elles sont considérées comme des Pets). 

Bon on va pas tourner autour du pot c'est sensé être du hentai voici qui est dis sur steam;

Voici la description des développeurs sur le contenu :

-Lewd jokes & dialog
-Bath scene nudity covered by steam
-Breast jiggle toggle


Ya pas vraiment d'histoire, on suit les déambulations des catgirls du matin au soir, elles font le ménage, la lessive, un déjeuné, une petite sortie, etc...
Elles discutent entre elle et parfois ya une allusion salace mais la plupart du temps c'est des trucs de gamins sans aucun intérêt. 

Du coup j'ai du mal à voir à qui ça s'adresse parce que c'est du niveau d'une histoire pour enfants de 6-8 ans (8 ans  ça doit être le maximum )mais ya quand même une scène de bain avec une nudité toute relative puisqu'on ne voit rien. 

Le seul truc un peu salace c'est qu'on peut "caresser" les catgirls sur la tête ou la poitrine (qui sautille) et elles poussent des miaous de contentement.  ::unsure::  

Les décors sont pauvres et peu nombreux, les catgirls sont mignonnes mais pareil c'est très pauvre niveau animation, et la traduction en anglais de ce que j'ai compris semble très approximative.

Voila, je n'ai pas trouvé d'intérêt à cette VN mais à voir les évaluations très positive elle semble avoir trouvé son public même si je me demande quel genre de personne cela peut-il bien être !?  ::O:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Du coup j'ai du mal à voir à qui ça s'adresse


Les gens qui ont de gros problèmes ?  :^_^: 




> Ça me fait plaisir de lire ça, au moins dans la liste il y a un jeu qui t'a plu. Je peux mourir tranquille. 
> C'est quoi le prochain


Je suis plutôt optimiste sur le reste. Je vais sans doute partir en parallèle sur GRIS et Project Warlock pour la suite.  ::):

----------


## Kaede

> *Nekopara Vol.0* (env. 2h) ya quand même une scène de bain avec une nudité toute relative puisqu'on ne voit rien.


Le contenu rated 18+ est disponible dans un DLC séparé (ouais c'est payant...).

edit : ah non pardon c'est que pour les Volume 1/2/3.

----------


## parpaingue

Nekopara ayant la réputation d'un digne représentant du trash tier des VN, on imagine facilement le public  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et c'est *Hyeud* le ninja de l'espace qui remporte le tirage au sort pour Sayonara Wild Hearts. Félicitations, et cadeau envoyé.  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon jeu à lui  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Premier fail de l'event : je voulais lancer Batman Arkham City et y jouer 1h avant d'aller pieuter... mais il n'était pas encore installé en fait  ::(:  Du coup, je me contenterai tout au plus de l'intro.

----------


## leeoneil

> *Nekopara Vol.0* (env. 2h)
> Voila, je n'ai pas trouvé d'intérêt à cette VN mais à voir les évaluations très positive elle semble avoir trouvé son public même si je me demande quel genre de personne cela peut-il bien être !?


Je viens de voir ton post et ça m'intrigue : mais qu'est ce que fou ce jeu dans ta biblio steam ????  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

> Le contenu rated 18+ est disponible dans un DLC séparé (ouais c'est payant...).
> 
> edit : ah non pardon c'est que pour les Volume 1/2/3.


Oui j'ai vu ça les volumes suivants proposent des dlc adultes, c'est clairement du p0rn alors dans ce cas j'imagine que l'histoire "on s'en branle" (désolé), il faut peut-être voir le 1er Volume comme une forme d'introduction... (encore désolé  ::ninja::  )




> Je viens de voir ton post et ça m'intrigue : mais qu'est ce que fou ce jeu dans ta biblio steam ????


Ben j'ai toutes sortes de choses sur ce compte et pas que des chef-d'œuvres, c'est un peu une sorte de fourre-tout... (Oh j'ai encore lapsucé désolé  :;):  ).

Mais j'ai rien contre une bonne VN ni contre les jeunes filles dénudées, à condition que ça soit un minimum intéressant et bien écrit.

----------


## parpaingue

J'ai fini *Deponia*

C'était fort sympathique malgré quelques passages bien capillotractés.
Je ferai clairement la suite plus tard.

----------


## Kaede

Je me fais violence pour finir sur Cosmic Star Heroine, dire que j'en suis à peine à la moitié. Je le savais déjà, mais le gameplay JRPG "classique" (linéaire, au fond très peu de façons différentes de jouer, abondance de combats qui sont longs et se ressemblent, le gameplay à proprement parler ça n'est quasi que ça...), c'est pas pour moi, ça m'ennuie à mourrir.
Heureusement, le jeu évite la frustration en étant très généreux sur les sauvegardes, et en permettant de changer la difficulté à la volée (sinon j'aurais été contraint de recommencer, perdu plusieurs heures de jeu et eu la mort).

----------


## acdctabs

> J'ai fini *Deponia*
> 
> C'était fort sympathique malgré quelques passages bien capillotractés.
> Je ferai clairement la suite plus tard.


J'ai vraiment adoré la trilogie. Le quatrième je l'ai joué + tard et me suis arrêté rapidement. Je n'étais pas dans le "mood" (faut que je le finisse un jour ...)
Mais franchement la trilogie est géniale, c'est cool que le premier épisode t'a plu.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Deuxième jeu validé : *GRIS*, englouti d'une traite durant la soirée. Retour lapidaire ci-dessous :




> Très belle aventure contemplative. Une indéniable réussite artistique, mais l'enjeu ludique passe souvent au second plan. Quelques trouvailles sympathiques viendront tout de même égayer ce qui demeure avant tout une élégante promenade, à mettre entre toutes les mains.

----------


## PeaK

J'ai terminé mes 2 premiers jeux:

*Abzû*. C'est poétique, artistique, l'environnement est joli... Mais purée qu'est-ce qu'on s'ennuie! Heureusement c'est un jeu court, donc je n'ai pas eu à luter trop longtemps pour le terminer, mais ils ont réussi à rendre répétitif le peu de gameplay qui existe... Dommage, les graphismes sont chouettes, ça donnerait presque envie d'en découvrir un peu plus, mais c'est trop creux pour moi.

*Superhot*. Un chouette FPS, très punchy, ça m'a beaucoup fait penser à Hotline Miami mais à la première personne. La pâte graphique est particulière sans que ce soit gênant, au contraire ça permet d'avoir un gameplay clair et efficace, ce qui est sans doute nécessaire pour un jeu aussi "nerveux". J'ai bien aimé!

----------


## Franky Mikey

Troisième jeu terminé, *Project Warlock* (2018)





Un concentré de Doom-like des années 90. Monsieur Warlock se met en tête d'éradiquer pour toujours le Mal en dégommant ses représentants à la hache, au shotgun, à la dynamite ou encore à l'aide de pouvoirs magiques. Un honnête défouloir panpan-boumboum qui est toutefois loin de transcender le genre, n'évitant pas certains écueils : répétitivité, niveaux parfois labyrinthiques où tout se ressemble, boucles musicales trop courtes et rapidement insupportables, ennemis désespérément stupides, "secrets" à chercher en appuyant au hasard dans les murs...

J'ai relu le test CPC (Sebum) qui relevait une difficulté globalement trop facile, assortie d'un système de "vies" (oui... dans un Doom-like  :Facepalm: ) plus que dispensable. J'ignore si l'équilibrage a été revu mais je rejoins cet avis : l'essentiel de ma partie en hard s'est résumée à une promenade, au cours de laquelle les rares pics de difficulté échouent à faire ressentir une vraie tension (sauf peut-être dans le tout dernier épisode). Par contre, il est tout à fait possible de se casser les dents sur le boss final qui est beaucoup plus dur que tout ce qui précède, et qui m'a quasiment valu une tendinite tant le combat est mal branlé (il faut tirer en reculant en diagonale, pendant 10 bonnes minutes  ::wacko:: ). Mieux vaut alors espérer que le compteur de vie ne descende pas à zéro, sans quoi vous seriez bon pour tout reprendre du début ! Oui, le jeu complet  ::happy2::  (6-8h en hard tout de même).

Bref, sentiment mitigé. À côté des qualités (un système d'upgrades, des flingues qui ne manquent pas de patate, des ennemis et des environnements relativement variés), Project-Pandantagueul se coltine quelques tares pas forcément rédhibitoires, mais tout de même gonflantes sur la durée d'une partie. Si vous êtes du genre à vous refaire Doom (le vieux, pas le remake) et ses clones pour le plaisir tous les étés, donnez-lui sa chance, sinon vous ne perdrez pas grand chose à faire l'impasse.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *RUINER*

C'était franchement bien. Je vais même le détailler dans le topic des jeux finis parce qu'il faut que plus de monde y joue.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quatrième jeu terminé, *Late Shift* (2017)





Un thriller interactif, avec de vrais acteurs filmés. Le gameplay se résume à faire des choix à certains moments clés (une cinquantaine sur la grosse heure que dure l'histoire), mais ceux-ci semblent avoir un réel impact d'autant plus qu'ils sont irréversibles, l'aventure se jouant d'une traite. Le fait qu'ils se déroulent en temps limité pèse également. Les multiples embranchements aboutissent à sept fins différentes, dont je n'ai vu qu'une seule pour l'instant.

C'est pas mal du tout. L'histoire est bien rythmée, le focus permanent sur le personnage principal permet de se sentir impliqué, et le jeu des acteurs est plus que correct. J'avais un peu peur d'une production au rabais mais ce n'est pas du tout le cas, il y a du talent à tous les niveaux et les moyens sont à la hauteur de l'ambition. Sur le plan ludique, le format a bien sûr ses limites (je suis curieux d'en voir un peu plus, mais peut-être pas au point de le refaire sept fois en entier), mais s'il traîne déjà dans votre backlog suite à un Humble Choice récent, il y a là de quoi occuper sympathiquement une ou deux demi-soirées.

----------


## sebarnolds

Oui, sympa, mais il n'y a pas moyen de passer les vidéos. Dommage pour un jeu constitué uniquement de vidéos et qui nécessite de jouer 7 fois pour voir toutes les possibilités.

J'avais voulu refaire le jeu une deuxième fois à l'époque pour essayer d'avoir une autre fin, mais j'avais eu un bug lors de la mise en enchères qui m'obligeait à me retaper une grosse séquence. Bug que j'avais déjà eu lors de ma première partie.

De mon côté, j'en suis encore à mon premier jeu. Finalement, j'ai attaqué par *Batman Arkham City* qui est très chouette. Par contre, y'a trop trucs annexes (merci l'homme mystère), je viserai pas le 100% comme je l'avais fait pour Arkham Asylum.

----------


## jopopoe

Effectivement je déconseille le 100% d'Arkham City, je l'ai fait et ça m'a un peu gâché le jeu au bout d'un moment...

----------


## Kaede

J'ai dû me faire un peu violence, mais j'ai fini Cosmic Star Heroine (environ 13h de jeu).
J'ai démarré Escape Goat à côté, pour le coup c'est ultra court, peut-être trop (l'impression que ça se boucle en même pas 2h). Mais j'ai le deux pour plus tard  ::):

----------


## Kaede

Je viens de finir Escape Goat (comme dans le post d'au-dessus, en lien : compte-rendu dans le topic des jeux finis).

Grâce aux choix assez accessibles de Franky Mikey (plusieurs jeux courts, et puis c'est plutôt dans mes cordes en général), je vais peut-être arriver à boucler tous mes jeux cette fois-ci  :B):

----------


## Franky Mikey

T'as vu ça ! Je t'ai même trouvé un JRPG qui avait l'avantage de ne pas durer 50h.  :^_^: 

Content que tu apprécies Escape Goat, c'était l'un de mes chouchous dans ta liste. C'est vraiment court en effet, mais tu as les niveaux supplémentaires pour prolonger l'expérience (si je me souviens bien, ils sont autrement plus relevés que le jeu de base). Quant au 2, il est dans la même veine et tout aussi réussi.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Terminé mon cinquième (!) jeu, *The Flame in the Flood* (2016)



Un jeu de survie au cœur d'une Amérique rurale post-apocalyptique où la civilisation a été noyée sous les flots. À bord d'un radeau de fortune, notre personnage erre au gré d'une rivière tumultueuse, naviguant d'un îlot à un autre en quête de nourriture, d'équipement et d'un but à son voyage.

J'ai commencé par juger assez peu favorablement ce jeu, qui m'apparaissait comme une sorte de _Don't Starve_ au rabais, largement dépourvu de la profondeur et de la folie qui font la force du titre de Klei. En m'accrochant, cette impression s'est peu à peu atténuée (sans toutefois disparaître totalement), tandis que les qualités propres de _The Flame in the Flood_ ont commencé à émerger : une atmosphère prenante portée par une B.O. de toute beauté, une narration environnementale qui suscite peu à peu implication et immersion, et des mécaniques de jeu propres à créer un sentiment de danger, de tension permanente sans toutefois paralyser le joueur dans une peur de mourir à chaque arrêt.

Cela ne gomme pas les défauts : des petits bugs dans le comportement des prédateurs, une ergonomie très perfectible pour le volet crafting et une gestion d'inventaire tout bonnement pénible (sur le dernier quart du jeu, prévoyez de passer environ le tiers de votre temps à jouer à Tetris pour trouver de la place). L'aspect "rogue-like" ou procédural n'est globalement pas trop mal équilibré (on peut choisir de jouer sans mort permanente), mais le rythme assez lent me semble un frein sérieux à la rejouabilité : pour relancer des runs pouvant durer une dizaine d'heures (voire plus), il faut être motivé.

Je ne regrette pas le temps passé malgré tout, ce jeu propose une expérience forte (bien qu'inaboutie) et la découverte en valait la peine.

----------


## Kaede

Fini 198X.
Une curiosité semi-narrative pauvre en gameplay, riche en pixels.
Encore plus court qu'Escape Goat, ça m'a même surpris.

----------


## Kulfy

Premier jeu terminé pour moi : *Metal Gear Solid V : Ground Zeroe*s




> J'avais cru comprendre que le jeu était court...mais je ne pensais pas à ce point-là !
> Première incursion pour moi dans l'univers Metal Gear (hormis le spin-off Metal Gear Rising Revengeance).
> Un petit peu compliqué de rentrer dedans, l'histoire prenant place immédiatement après les événements de Peace Walker ; mais les différentes cassettes permettent de comprendre là où on en est resté à l'épisode précédent.
> J'ai tenté l'expérience clavier / souris, et...c'est assez calamiteux ; les boutons de la souris ne sont pas reconnus, et certains contrôles sont juste affreux (les jumelles, le changement d'armes...)
> Si je lance la suite, je passerai probablement à la manette, tant pis pour la visée à la souris.
> 
> En dehors des problèmes techniques, ça m'a tout de même donné envie de me mettre à MG5, donc j'imagine que le but est rempli pour ce prologue. J'en aurai bien sué pour évacuer Paz de ce complexe.
> J'y retournerai peut-être pour les missions secondaires, et mettre la main sur le reste des cassettes de Chico.


Je vais probablement enchaîner sur Ys : Origins maintenant.

----------


## jopopoe

Oh putain je bloque sur *Furi* , et je pense que je vais laisser tomber.

Ça pourrait être sympa sans les phases façon shooter, mais là ça me gave beaucoup trop de devoir encore et encore détruire l'espèce de bouclier des ennemis pour pouvoir entamer le vrai combat (et du coup me familiariser avec les patterns).

Je n'en suis qu'au deuxième boss et déjà le jeu est beaucoup beaucoup trop répétitif. C'est comme si il y avait une espèce de zone de non-fun à franchir à chaque fois avant d'accéder à la partie fun.

En plus un truc me dérange dans le système de combat, notamment les esquives et les contres. Y'a une espèce de délais qui fait qu'au bout de deux heures de jeu je rate encore une esquive/un contre sur deux, sans que je sente vraiment pourquoi. C'est dur à expliquer mais je n'ai pas cette sensation de "ça passe" ou "ça passe pas" lorsque je fais une esquive. Je me doute bien que ça n'est pas random, mais je n'arrive pas à sentir ce qui fait que j'échoue ou pas.

D'ailleurs de manière générale, je n'arrive pas à choper le feeling du gameplay, le truc qui me permettrait de jouer à l'instinct. Alors ok, au bout de deux heures de jeu il est normal que je ne maîtrise pas le gameplay par cœur, mais ça n'est pas pour rien si même Super Meat Boy commence par des niveaux faciles : afin de permettre au joueur d'améliorer son niveau progressivement face à des obstacles adaptés. Ici non seulement je trouve le gameplay difficile à prendre en mains, mais en plus on n'a pas vraiment le temps d'apprendre à jouer avant de se retrouver devant des boss interminables.

Bon désolé pour le râlage du soir, on verra si demain je retrouve la motivation de tenter une nouvelle fois ce deuxième boss qui dure des plombes ou si je me contente de partir à la chasse à la quatrième étoile dans *Cook, Serve, Delicious!* (qui est répétitif aussi, mais beaucoup moins prise de tête).

----------


## Kulfy

Furi en passe de continuer son sans-faute  :B):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je croyais l'avoir donné à NFafa qui est coutumier des sans-faute, mais c'était peut-être avant le site.

----------


## parpaingue

Ptet' parce qu'il a parfaitement sa place dans le topic des jeux overhypés  ::trollface:: 
Je fais partie des 10 et au-delà du sel sur le moment, j'avais été super déçu.

----------


## NFafa

> Je croyais l'avoir donné à NFafa qui est coutumier des sans-faute, mais c'était peut-être avant le site.


Je confirme c'était avant le site, il a au moins été terminé une fois en "J'ai bien aimé"  ::trollface:: 

Pour Jopopoe, je peux te confirmer que j'ai vécu à peu près les mêmes sensations avec plus ou moins de souffrance pour chaque boss (en général plutôt + que -). Le gameplay est vraiment exigeant, mais c'est justement le point que j'ai apprécié : le plaisir de se dire "j'ai réussi" après avoir galéré - je ne suis pas sur que la comparaison soit heureuse, mais ça m'a un peu rappelé le temps de wow, ou après N soirées on arrive à tomber ce fichu boss.
Je dirais que lors du premier run chaque boss m'a pris entre 30 minutes et 3 heures. Lors du deuxième run je les ai tous one-shot à l'exception d'un, c'est la que je me suis bien rendu compte de la progression qu'on effectue au fur et à mesure (j'ai également remarqué qu'après une nuit de sommeil, on s'en sortait beaucoup mieux le lendemain en repartant sur le même boss). Et sinon je pense que même lors du deuxième run j'avais encore un peu de mal avec le esquives  ::lol::  (certaines attaques ne sont pas esquivables, mais je pense que tu l'as déjà vu ?).
Bref à moins d'être expert dans le genre, il faut forcément se faire un peu du mal - et chacun choisit si il aime ça ou pas !

----------


## sebarnolds

Premier jeu de l'event terminé pour moi, sans doute le plus long :



> Terminé *Batman: Arkham City*. Je n'ai pas grand chose à dire dessus si ce n'est que c'est le digne successeur d'Arkham Asylum. Il y a un peu trop de "secrets" de l'homme-mystère qui trainent dans tous les coins, je trouve, mais on ne va pas trop s'en plaindre vu que c'est optionnel. Je vais continuer un peu dessus (le DLC Harley Quinn, les challenges maps, les trucs optionnels), puis je passerai à autre chose. A mon avis, je ne vais pas me farcir le 100%.

----------


## darkvador

Les énigmes de l'homme mystère c'est sympa quand tu tombe dessus mais se les farcire les uns à la suite des autres pour atteindre les 100% je pourrais pas

----------


## doggy d

Voilà, fini mon premier jeu officiel de l'Event : *GRIM FANDANGO Remastered* sur Vita
Alors difficile d'être objectif pour cette remasterisation d'un jeu pour lequel j'avais eu le coup de foudre en 1998 (mais que j'avais lâchement terminé en trichant... Un échec qui restait tristement dans ma mémoire même après 20 ans...)

Grim Fandango Remastered, c'est toujours :
- un point & clic d'une élégance et d'une intelligence rares,
- un personnage principal, Manny, et tant d'autres rencontres secondaires si originaux et charismatiques,
- des dialogues savoureux (avec une vf, audio, de grande qualité),
- une direction artistique fantastique (art déco, fête des morts, films noirs, etc.)
- des musiques jazzy fabuleuses,
- une histoire originale bourrée de références, notamment cinématographiques et culturelles,
- un rythme parfait en termes de découvertes, résolutions d énigmes et avancement de l intrigue.
- toujours soluce "friendly" et légitime pour certains passages (en raison soit d'une logique pas immédiatement perceptible ou soit d'emplacements interactifs difficilement "cliquables") mais globalement les énigmes se solutionnent de manière fluide (pro-tip: souvent, la solution se trouve dans le décor proche sans nécessiter de grands déplacements. Si vous tournez trop en rond et longtemps = go soluce pour se débloquer exceptionnellement).

Pour ma part, l'aboutissement, quasi-parfait (voir question des énigmes ci-dessus) et intemporel, du point & clic et dorénavant au creux de la main sur Vita, avec des personnages bénéficiant d'un beau lifting les intégrant encore mieux dans les décors. 
Un voyage fantastique et inoubliable.
= 9/10

Et, en limitant au strict minimum l'aide d'une soluce, j'ai restauré mon honneur perdu !  ::lol:: 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Par ailleurs, avant d'obtenir le choix de mes jeux, j'avais entamé (et terminé durant mes vacances sur Vita) une autre légende du "point & clic" : *DAY OF THE TENTACLE* (version Remastered)
Le jeu ne compte pas pour cet event mais j'ai envie de partager mon avis positif sur ce classique.

Day of the Tentacle, c'est :
- beaucoup d'humour, qui fait toujours mouche malgré les années;
- beaucoup de références à la pop culture, et notamment américaine, très plaisantes;
- une histoire sympa avec notamment une très chouette partie relative aux pères fondateurs des USA;
- des personnages charismatiques et hilarants;
- une réalisation exemplaire, notamment en termes de directions artistique et musicale, les animations étant par ailleurs dignes d'un dessin animé;
- des énigmes très originales et loufoques qui, conséquence directe, peuvent sembler insolubles pour un cerveau normalement constitué;
- d'autant que la belle thématique du voyage dans le temps (passé, présent, futur, pour autant de personnages jouables et des dizaines d'objets d'inventaires) peut corser le challenge intellectuel;
- le grand classique "Maniac Mansion" présent à l'intérieur du jeu (par contre celui-ci a quand même bien vieilli en termes de jouabilité/interface);

= Un statut de classique intemporel qui se justifie largement (pro-tip : ne pas culpabiliser de consulter la soluce lorsqu'on est complètement bloqué, ce serait dommage de ne pas profiter jusqu'au bout de l'expérience).
Je dirais 9/10 dans le contexte de sa sortie;
8/10 en 2020 si la "logique" des énigmes vous rend fou...

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *DOOM*  (celui de 2016)

Sans trop de surprise c'était bien. Quelques petites reproches tout de même:
- système de checkpoints de merde
- trop de plate-formes
- le level design au choix en arènes ou en pinkys dans un couloir de 1.5m de large
- pas de localisation même basique des sons dans l'espace, non seulement ça m'a choqué mais surtout ça m'a méga lourdé de pas pas pouvoir me fier à mes oreilles et entendre les streums autour de moi, surtout vu comment ils poppent n'importe-où. Combien de fois je me suis fait surprendre par un streum qui me tabassait en silence au càc dans mon dos... saletés d'imps (et même une fois un mancubus ninja, ça fait mal)

Mais bon, le coeur du gameplay est bien au point et ça envoie largement assez pour compenser.

----------


## Kaede

Fini *Horizon Chase Turbo* (en lien : mon post dans le topic des jeux finis).

tl;dr : cool au début mais zzZzzZZz bien, bien avant les 10h qu'il m'a prises.

----------


## leeoneil

Je viens de finir *Papo and Yo* proposé par le monsieur au dessus.
Je me suis fait un peu "violence" pour le commencer, je ne sais même pas ce qu'il faisait dans ma liste. Probablement un des tout tout premier humble bundle (j'ai arrété depuis, je me soigne).
ça me disait bof, j'avais l'impression d'un plateforme/réflexion un peu cheap.... Et c'est exactement ça !
Mais le jeu m'a beaucoup plus !
- il est court (3h30)
- les voix sont en portugais/brésilien, c'est rare et ça fait voyager
- l'esthétique favelas brésilienne passe très bien malgré le côté simple de la 3d.
- le propos est sérieux et très rarement traité

J'ai eu un coup de mou au milieu du jeu, qui oblige à se retaper des séquences entières si on quitte avant le checkpoint. Rien de fou, très classique même, mais le jeu est lent de temps en temps, ça se ressent. Il n'y a pas de punition, on ne peut pas mourir, on peut simplement perdre du temps. C'est plus une expérience pour porter le sujet qu'un jeu, mais c'est bien foutu et il y a suffisamment de gameplay pour accrocher tout le monde ! Les décors se déplacent, on bouge des pans entiers de maisons, c'est bien foutu et plein d'idées !

Encore un que je n'aurais probablement jamais lancé tout seul, merci !

----------


## doggy d

Fini mon 2ème jeu de l'Event: *Jak and Daxter : The Precursor Legacy*

- Un bon jeu de plateforme-action dans des environnements sublimes et variés selon la formule initiée par Mario 64;
- Toujours aussi bon et beau en 2020, en hd sur PS3 et PS4;
- A fuir complètement sur Vita en raison d'un frame rate digne de diapositives... et donc injouable vu la réactivité attendue du joueur en termes de sauts et de combats;
- Légitimement devenu un classique instantané de la PS2 à l'époque en reproduisant plusieurs grandes qualités d'un Mario 64 (niveaux très vastes, remplis de secrets, se déployant souvent sur la verticalité, gameplay varié avec phases de plateforme/courses/combats), tout en présentant un aspect plus "speed" et "boosté" face au plombier moustachu (je précise que Mario 64 conserve nettement ma préférence, faut pas exagérer) ;
- La patte Naughty Dog particulièrement présente dans le souci du détail des animations et des cinématiques;
- Mais qui, sous une image de jeu facile et agréable auprès de certains, m'a fait enrager quand même quelques fois en raison de problèmes de caméra transformant certains endroits en bêtes phases "die and retry"... D'autant plus rageant lorsque le checkpoint préalable est très mal placé et nous force à tout recommencer... Pour ma part ça coûte au jeu un gros point en moins dans la note finale (7/10)

Malgré ce dernier défaut, je suis très satisfait d'avoir fait ce classique de la PS2... près de 20 ans après.

----------


## Kaede

Je ne sais pas si j'aurai le courage d'aller au bout de Lyne.
C'est pas un mauvais jeu, il est bien conçu, mais il y a trop de niveaux, 650 d'après mon estimation, soit beaucoup trop (je sais, je sais...) pour un concept très simple/facile avec peu de variations et une complexité qui n'augmente pas tellement, du moins jusqu'au monde F (ça va jusqu'à Z), ça m'ennuie ...

----------


## NFafa

Dans ce genre de cas on définit généralement un objectif "raisonnable" pour considérer le jeu comme "validé". Si frankymikey passe par la il devrait pouvoir faire cela  ::):

----------


## Kaede

A voir, le jeu fournit pour environ 15h de niveaux (il paraît), ça commence à faire mais c'est pas insurmontable non plus. Je me suis demandé s'il y avait moyen de finir le jeu sans faire tous les niveaux, mais je n'en ai pas l'impression.
Du reste, frankymikey a été assez généreux sur la liste avec plusieurs jeux courts voire _très très_ courts !

----------


## maxtidus10

> Voilà, fini mon premier jeu officiel de l'Event : *GRIM FANDANGO Remastered* sur Vita
> Alors difficile d'être objectif pour cette remasterisation d'un jeu pour lequel j'avais eu le coup de foudre en 1998 (mais que j'avais lâchement terminé en trichant... Un échec qui restait tristement dans ma mémoire même après 20 ans...)
> 
> Grim Fandango Remastered, c'est toujours :
> - un point & clic d'une élégance et d'une intelligence rares,
> - un personnage principal, Manny, et tant d'autres rencontres secondaires si originaux et charismatiques,
> - des dialogues savoureux (avec une vf, audio, de grande qualité),
> - une direction artistique fantastique (art déco, fête des morts, films noirs, etc.)
> - des musiques jazzy fabuleuses,
> ...


Pour ma part c'est le jeu de l'event dans lequel je vais me lancer dès que je rentre de vacances le week end prochain  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je ne sais pas si j'aurai le courage d'aller au bout de Lyne.
> C'est pas un mauvais jeu, il est bien conçu, mais il y a trop de niveaux, 650 d'après mon estimation, soit beaucoup trop (je sais, je sais...) pour un concept très simple/facile avec peu de variations et une complexité qui n'augmente pas tellement, du moins jusqu'au monde F (ça va jusqu'à Z), ça m'ennuie ...





> Dans ce genre de cas on définit généralement un objectif "raisonnable" pour considérer le jeu comme "validé". Si frankymikey passe par la il devrait pouvoir faire cela


Je passe par là en effet.  ::): 

Au vu de tes retours sur Horizon Chase Turbo et sur LYNE, je commençais à me faire une petite réflexion sur une certaine dérive induite par le format de l'event du backlog (cette remarque ne te vise pas, ni personne en particulier) : ce n'est pas souvent que l'on reproche à des jeux de course ou de puzzle d'avoir _trop_ de niveaux ! Hors event, je pense que la plupart des joueurs verraient plutôt cela comme une qualité, se sentant libres de savourer la dose qui leur conviendra sans se sentir frustré ou culpabiliser d'avoir décroché avant la "fin", puisqu'il n'y a pas vraiment de trame narrative (ce qui permet également d'y revenir à l'occasion, même beaucoup plus tard, sans vraiment avoir perdu le fil) ; alors qu'en se fixant pour objectif, comme nous le faisons, de "terminer" ces jeux dans un laps de temps relativement bref, on court davantage le risque de se gaver jusqu'à l'indigestion. Je pense qu'il faut garder ça à l'esprit et, comme toujours, éviter de se forcer pour de mauvaises raisons.  ::): 

Dans le cas particulier de LYNE, l'estimation de HLTB est en effet celle que tu donnes - toutefois mon temps de jeu personnel (qui inclut le 100% mais aussi un certain nombre de défis journaliers) s'élève à *41h*.  :WTF:  
Je ne sais pas si c'était parce que j'étais (et demeure) assez peu aguerri aux jeux de puzzles et que j'avais juste galéré au-delà du raisonnable, mais s'il s'avérait que "finir" le jeu devait t'entraîner dans de telles longueurs, je t'accorderais très volontiers un objectif un peu plus léger : jusqu'à la lettre M, par exemple.

Toutefois, ton premier retour me donne envie de te pousser à continuer encore un peu : même si mes souvenirs remontent maintenant à plus de 4 ans, je me rappelle que les tableaux finissaient par devenir assez ardus, et ce bien avant la fin de l'alphabet ! Je ne sais plus à partir de quelle lettre exactement, mais je m'étais bien arraché les cheveux, et je n'étais pas peu fier d'être arrivé au bout sans soluce.

----------


## Kaede

En fait ça fait partie de ma grille de lecture pour de nombreux jeux indépendamment de l'event, depuis des années déjà, je suis totalement opposé à l'idée quantité=mieux dans les jeux.
C'est entre autres pour ça que j'avais l'impression que Lyne, dont la difficulté met trop longtemps à mon goût à décoller (j'en suis à la lettre H et je joue encore trop souvent en mode pilote automatique ou presque), est un peu étiré en longueur. Le fait que j'aie une contrainte de temps pour le finir n'y change au final pas grand-chose : si j'atteins le point où ça me lasse trop, alors je lâcherai l'affaire. Je n'y suis pas encore !

Il faut prendre en compte le support de jeu, aussi. Lyne et HCT sont des jeux qui existent pour mobile. Et je pense que c'est le format qui leur va le mieux : une partie pour tuer le temps, quelques parties de suite, mais c'est quand on enchaîne les parties (genre session d'1h ou +) qu'on voit que c'est pas "fait" pour être joué à ce rythme (au début pour Lyne : on verra ce qu'il en est dans les niveaux avancés). La répétitivité des jeux et leurs limites se font sentir, ça devient plus indigeste que nécessaire.

ps. tu me fais peur avec tes 41h, mais si ça se complique, ça n'en sera que mieux (tant pis si j'abandonne alors pour faute de temps ou de cerveau insuffisant, mais s'il y a du challenge qui fait qu'on ne joue pas à 90% en mode pilote automatique, ça me plaîra !).
Sinon, j'ai voulu tester le monde bonus d'Escape Goat, la difficulté crève le plafond, ça n'a rien à voir avec le jeu de base ! Mais j'y reviendrai à l'occasion car j'aime le challenge et surtout j'adore ce petit jeu.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je suis d'accord avec ton analyse, ces deux titres semblent en effet particulièrement adaptés au support mobile et à son rythme de jeu un peu plus détendu. Ce n'est sans doute pas pour rien qu'ils cochent tous les deux le tag "casual" sur Steam. En te connaissant un peu mieux il y a un mois, j'aurais peut-être évité de te mettre plusieurs jeux de ce type.  ::P:  Mais je vois que tu vas avoir pouvoir te venger sur le contenu bonus d'Escape Goat, en effet la difficulté n'a rien à voir avec le jeu de base ! Vu que j'ai seulement 3h au compteur sur Steam, je pense que j'avais un peu essayé à l'époque mais je n'étais probablement pas allé au bout.

----------


## PeaK

Troisième jeu terminé pour moi, il s'agissait de finir la campagne de *Injustice - Gods Among Us*. Elle est assez courte, et le niveau pas bien élevé donc ça a été relativement vite. A priori il n'y a pas de persos cachés à débloquer, uniquement des tenues alternatives, du coup je n'ai pas poussé plus loin parce que le côté cosmétique ne m'intéresse pas.

Je suis incapable de dire si c'est un bon ou un mauvais jeu de combat, parce que je suis une brèle dans ce genre de jeux. Il y a un phénomène bizarre qui se produit chez moi avec les jeux de combats, je suis systématiquement intéressé quand un nouveau jeu sort, mais je n'ai jamais le courage de m'investir suffisamment pour avoir un peu de niveau... le nombre d'heures à y consacrer pour rivaliser avec les joueurs adeptes est assez conséquent  ::P: 

Bref, en tout cas graphiquement, le jeu reste encore très propre, seules les cinématiques accusent un peu leur âge. Et pour le gameplay... Pour un joueur qui n'y connait rien, ça ressemble aux autres jeux de combats! Je n'ai pas réussi à jouer en multi, mais rien d'étonnant pour un "vieux" jeu de fight. De toute façon je n'y aurais pas fait long feu  ::ninja::

----------


## Kulfy

Deuxième jeu terminé : *Ys Origin*




> Terminé le jeu une première fois avec Yunica. On délaisse le gameplay d'auto-tamponneuse des deux premiers Ys pour quelque chose de plus classique ; un système nettement moins original, mais qui reste vif et agréable manette en main.
> J'aurais apprécié un peu plus de variété dans les décors - on ne quitte pas la tour une seule fois - surtout qu'il faudra refaire le jeu 3 fois (avec un nouveau personnage à chaque fois) pour connaître le fin mot de l'histoire...
> 
> Les boss sont pas mal du tout, à l'exception de Khonsclard qui est tout bonnement imbattable si l'on ne débarque pas avec un niveau suffisant...après 1h30 à essayer de le frapper plus vite qu'il ne se régénérait, je me suis finalement résolu à aller farm quelque peu avant de le confronter à nouveau...pour l'éclater complètement du premier coup avec mes 2 niveaux de plus. 
> Pas très gratifiant.
> 
> A cette exception près, le jeu est très prenant, je me referai probablement un run avec un des deux autres persos.

----------


## parpaingue

Hop un de plus. Fini *Sanitarium* (oui, de la vieillerie).

Wouhouhou un des jeux les plus bizarres/chelous auxquels j'ai joué.

Pour le côté plus technique, ça a pas mal vieilli, mais globalement ça fonctionne toujours. Il y a un passage du jeu qui a tendance à planter aléatoirement et est assez pénible à traverser, mais ça concerne heureusement un seul chapitre.

Pour le reste, j'ai du faire appel 2/3 fois à une soluce pour des cas de "objet planqué dans le décor" bien old school, sans aucun regret vu le rapport zone interactive/taille des tableaux et une fois pour un puzzle "à la Myst" sans indices bien bien obscur, mais bon, spa la mort.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voilà, retour de vacances cette semaine et j'ai pu finir *11-11 Memories Retold* :



> Une aventure narrative bien faite qui nous plonge dans la 1ère guerre mondiale. J'ai bien aimé et débloqué une fin, mais par contre, je ne vais pas y retourner pour trouver tous les "collectibles" et avoir d'autres fins. J'ai fait mes propres choix et j'ai bien aimé le voyage, mais si je le refais, ce n'est sans doute par pour tout de suite.
> 
> Un bon jeu que je recommande.


Je vais sans doute m'attaquer à Assassins Creed Chronicles: China maintenant.

----------


## maxtidus10

Allé c'est mon tour, je suis rentré de vacances jeudi dernier, et j'ai pu faire depuis mon deuxième jeu de l'event :

*Grim Fandango Remastered*

Preuve : ICI

Commentaire : Je me suis bouffé ce petit Grim fandango en à peine 4 jours. Il faut dire que dans son genre, il est très bon. Certes, ça reste un point & click, et donc… il n'y a pas de gameplay, mais l'écriture est vraiment soignée, les doublages français sont sublimes (vraiment un énorme point fort du jeu), et les musiques, elles aussi, sont très plaisantes et soignent l'ambiance très réussie du jeu. Alors comme je n'y jouais pas du tout pour le challenge des "énigmes" (j'ai toujours trouvé les résolution des point & click assez inintéressantes en terme de réflexion, je préfère un vrai jeu de puzzle ou d'énigmes dans le genre), mais bien pour son histoire, j'ai réalisé le jeu avec une soluce à portée de bras que j'ai consulté plusieurs fois dès que j'avais à peu près fait le tour en terme d'exploration et d'interaction qui me venait en tête. Ca m'a permis de ne jamais être bloqué, et de profiter agréablement de l'écriture sans me frustrer. Visuellement, ça ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard, mais le remastered est propre, et les gros polygones ont au moins l'honneur d'être lisses. Bien content d'avoir fait ce mastodonte des jeux d'aventure, qui a une belle réputation et qui m'apporte un joli plus à ma culture vidéoludique tout en ayant été un réel plaisir à parcourir.

----------


## NFafa

Alors je vais faire un tir groupé :

Terminé *A Short Hike* : Un jeu avec un peu d'exploration (pas mal), un peu de plateforme (contrôles ok dans l'ensemble), une petite histoire sans prétention (mais qui ne m'a pas vraiment touché) et des graphismes à gros pixels (que j'ai trouvé assez laid). Bref un jeu moyennasse pour ma part.

Terminé *Steamworld Dig* : Un jeu de plateforme ou on creuse, j'ai trouvé ça assez original. C'est vraiment mignon, la progression du personnage renouvelle un peu le gameplay au fur et à mesure qu'on descend, mais ça reste quand même assez répétitif. LA durée de vie est assez courte, mais tant mieux ! Dans le même univers, j'avais déjà fait Steamworld Heist qui est à mon avis bien meilleur (mais c'est un tout autre style de jeu). Au final j'ai moyennement aimé (mais plus que A Short Hike)

Terminé *Company of Heroes* : Je m'attendais à un jeu tactique ambiance 2nde guerre mondiale, mais il possède quand même une grosse composante "temps réel" - dans laquelle je suis très mauvais. Je trouve que contrairement aux STR "classiques", le positionnement des troupes et l'utilisation du terrain sont assez importants, en plus les combats se résolvent assez lentement, et permettent de corriger un mauvais engagement sans trop en souffrir. A noter quand même quelques plantages et bugs... J'ai réussi à terminer la campagne - parfois dans la douleur - et au final j'ai moyennement aimé.

Sinon j'ai commencé les trois autres jeux : Dishonored, Thimbleweed Park et Hyper Light Drifter. Je pense que je terminerais les deux premiers avec plaisir, pour le dernier la première heure de jeu ne m'a pas trop donné envie... mais je retenterais peut-être plus tard

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon... J'ai attaqué *Jet Set Radio*... Quelle horreur putain. Je fais de mon mieux, je m'accroche, mais c'est une putain de torture ce jeu... Les contrôles sont "flottants", et le fait d'avoir cet enculé de timer fait que chaque niveau n'est qu'un concentré de stress ou le moindre saut manqué, le moindre petit echec, cause une frustration énorme, et devoir se retaper 20 minutes de torture parce qu'il manquait 35 secondes au chrono pour pouvoir finir à temps... Franchement c'est une telle erreur de game design. Le jeu veut nous pousser à l'exploration avec ses petites cartes ouvertes, pour le coup sympa, mais on a pas le temps d'explorer on essaie juste d'optimiser notre trajectoire pour avoir le temps de faire tous les tags, dont les gros soit dit en passant sont super chiants à faire avec des QTE à rallonge tout le temps interrompus par les flics qui viennent te casser les dents... Je crois que je ne vais pas aller plus loin c'est mauvais pour mon ulcère...

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, j'en lâche un...




> Bon, j'abandonne *Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China*. Ca ressemble à Mark of the Ninja que j'avais vraiment bien aimé... mais le jeu est trop frustrant. J'ai l'impression que les combats sont plutôt difficiles à réussir et j'ai un peu de mal avec l'infiltration. J'essaie de rester aussi discret que possible, mais plutôt que d'offrir un peu de liberté, j'ai l'impression de me retrouver avec un jeu de "puzzle" où il y a LE chemin à emprunter avec LE gadget précis à utiliser. Ce n'est pas mauvais, mais ce n'est pas non plus ce que j'espérais trouver dans le jeu.

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon, malgré la purge que c'était pour moi, je me suis forcé à le finir, et jee peux donc valider mon troisième jeu de cet event : *Jet Set Radio*

Preuve :ICI

Commentaire : Bon... J'ai attaqué Jet Set Radio... Quelle horreur putain. Je fais de mon mieux, je m'accroche, mais c'est une putain de torture ce jeu... Les contrôles sont "flottants", et le fait d'avoir cet enculé de timer fait que chaque niveau n'est qu'un concentré de stress ou le moindre saut manqué, le moindre petit échec, cause une frustration énorme, et devoir se retaper 20 minutes de torture parce qu'il manquait 35 secondes au chrono pour pouvoir finir à temps... Franchement c'est une telle erreur de game design. Le jeu veut nous pousser à l'exploration avec ses petites cartes ouvertes, pour le coup sympas, mais on a pas le temps d'explorer on essaie juste d'optimiser notre trajectoire pour avoir le temps de faire tous les tags, dont les gros, soit dit en passant, sont super chiants à faire avec des QTE à rallonge, tout le temps interrompus par les ennemis qui viennent te casser les dents...
Voilà… Ca c'est ce que j'ai écris après 3h de jeu. Maintenant, après 6h, je viens (enfin) de le finir, et la fin a été moins frustrante pour moi que le début, car j'ai fini par appliquer certaines stratégies (comme regarder la carte toutes les 5 secondes) pour me rendre rapidement aux objectifs et ainsi finir les cartes sans avoir à les recommencer. Alors c'est clair que je ne visais pas le score, et plusieurs fois j'ai fini avec le rang "PEDALE" (super je ne sais pas trop comment le prendre), mais je m'en foutais, je voulais juste le finir pour l'event du backlog. Donc malgré les bons points du jeu, comme ses jolis décors cell-shadés, ses musiques à propos, et ses protagonistes qui ont des mouvements improbablement drôles quand ils discutent entre eux, je ne me suis pas amusé sur Jet Set Radio. Je me suis forcé à le finir, POUR le finir, mais c'est tout, basta. Je n'y reviendrai pas, car le plaisir que procure le high score des jeux d'arcade, je ne l'ai jamais trop eu, mais encore moins avec celui-là.


Je me lance maintenant dans *Invisible, Inc*, on verra si j'ai le temps de le terminer d'ici la fin du mois  ::):

----------


## NFafa

Au vu de ton retour, je pense que je vais retirer Jet Set Radio de mon backlog : les jeux avec exploration + timer c'est pas pour moi. Merci d'avoir souffert à ma place  ::happy2::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Sitôt rentré de vacances, je termine mon sixième jeu (et donc mon event), *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*.




> Hellblade est un jeu narratif à la réalisation époustouflante. L'histoire a une lourde charge émotionnelle, non seulement du fait des thématiques abordées (le deuil, la psychose) mais aussi de la manière dont elles le sont : une mise en scène sans concession, un travail remarquable sur le son qui nous donne vraiment l'impression de vivre cette quête à l'intérieur du personnage (casque stéréo obligatoire), une modélisation et un niveau de détail du visage tout bonnement bluffant, et une écriture qui trouve le ton juste tout en se nourrissant d'un contexte de mythologie nordique richement documenté. 
> 
> Je ne m'étendrai pas sur les phases de "jeu" (exploration, combat, puzzle) ; aucune n'a grand intérêt en soi, mais elles fonctionnent très bien en tant qu'outil au service de la narration. Même si l'on a conscience d'être globalement sur des rails, le fait d'incarner Senua manette en main est une partie intégrante de l'expérience, que je trouverais vraiment dommage de remplacer par le visionnage d'un "Let's play". Il y a des films à voir, des livres à lire... Hellblade est un jeu à faire.


Il m'était proposé pour la deuxième fois, celle-ci aura été la bonne.  ::happy2::  Je me suis globalement bien amusé avec cette sélection, merci kashmiir !

----------


## maxtidus10

> Au vu de ton retour, je pense que je vais retirer Jet Set Radio de mon backlog : les jeux avec exploration + timer c'est pas pour moi. Merci d'avoir souffert à ma place


De rien^^ Ca me fait plaisir que ça ait au moins pu servir à quelqu'un  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

C'est décidé, je laisse tomber *Lyne*.
Sachant que j'en étais à la lettre P, et suite à mes lamentations ( ::P: ) Franky Mikey m'a grâcieusement accordé une fin anticipée à partir de la lettre M.
C'est simple, en parallèle je joue à Superhot: mind control delete (lassant, lui aussi ... mais bon pas très long j'ai 6h au compteur et je suis très proche de la fin à priori), également Aggelos depuis hier, Stepmania, Pump it Up et Beat Saber en tâche de fond, et je n'ai plus du tout aucune envie de le relancer, je ne m'amuse pas et je n'ai pas l'impression de réellement faire fonctionner mon cerveau (mais d'être dans du essai erreur pour l'essentiel). La difficulté a beau augmenter légèrement _globalement_ (globalement car elle repart régulièrement de 0), j'ai l'impression de toujours faire le même truc. A différencier d'un jeu comme Spacechem que j'ai mis de côté (temporairement ?), mais pas parce que le jeu ne me plaîsait pas, plutôt que j'ai lâchement fui la difficulté qui commençait à grimper fort. Pour le coup ce dernier est un jeu où il faut faire un _vrai_ effort intellectuel et résoudre des problèmes de plus en plus grands et compliqués. Il faut se motiver ! Mais pour les bonnes raisons.

*Bilan*

*Fini à moitié :*
Lyne

*Finis :*
198X
Old School Musical
Escape Goat
Cosmic Star Heroine
Horizon Chase Turbo

Merci à Franky Mikey pour le choix des jeux.
Pas vraiment de mauvaise surprise, globalement de bons jeux, et pas eeexagérément longs.
Mention spéciale pour *Escape Goat*, vraiment un _excellent_ titre dans son genre et mon jeu préféré de la liste, de très loin. Mais pourquoi est-il si court ? ( ::P:  jamais content)

Si je devais faire un classement par appréciation décroissante :
Escape Goat
Old School Musical
Horizon Chase Turbo
Cosmic Star Heroine
198X (la seule vraie qualité du titre sont les graphismes, je ne peux pas le mettre plus haut)
Lyne

----------


## Kulfy

Terminé mon troisième jeu avec *80 days*



Après une première tentative avortée en...81 jours ( :Boom: ) ma deuxième excursion autour du monde fut la bonne !
Il s'agit d'un hybride de jeu de gestion et de visual novel où l'on incarne Passepartout, le valet de Phileas Fogg, dans un univers steam-punk où l'on pourra rencontrer des artificiers mystérieux, des pirates de l'air, Jessie James au détour d'un braquage de train, ou encore le Capitaine Nemo 20.000 lieux sous les mers.

On doit gérer en simili temps-réel l'itinéraire à suivre - l'horloge n'arrête jamais de tourner, donc il faut parfois se décider rapidement sur notre prochaine destination si l'on ne veut pas rater notre train / dirigeable / pelleteuse maya. 
Et tout cela en gérant notre budget - en achetant / revendant des marchandises au cours de notre périple - et nos relations avec Phileas.

Je n'aurais probablement jamais lancé ce jeu par moi-même, donc merci pour la reco, parpaingue  :;): 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J'ai également terminé un deuxième run de *Ys Origins* (avec Hugo, et en difficile cette fois-ci). J'espérais davantage de différences au niveau de l'histoire ou des quelques puzzles du jeu, mais c'est malheureusement très similaire au run avec Yunica. Le changement de perspective apporte assez peu de nouveautés, et je préférais assez largement le gameplay de la paladine par rapport au spam de projectiles du petit sorcier.
Je reste intrigué par ce qu'ils ont pu faire pour le 3ème personnage (au niveau du gameplay, mais surtout du récit) ; mais je vais laisser passer quelques mois avant d'y re_tour_ner, car j'étais déjà au bord de l'indigestion au moment d'atteindre le sommet pour la deuxième fois.

----------


## Altay

Enfin ! J'ai fini mon premier jeu, *Tiny and Big Grandpa's Leftovers*. Sympathique petit jeu qui repose sur un mécanisme de destruction du décor pour résoudre des énigmes de plateforme. Rien de transcendant dans l'ensemble, le gameplay fonctionne super bien, la musique est chouette. Seule la direction artistique est correcte sans plus et le jeu est un peu court (6 longs niveaux qui se plient en moins de 2h30 en traînant la patte). Pas déçu de la découverte en tout cas.

----------


## maxtidus10

Je viens de finir un run sur *Invisible, Inc*, que j'ai perdu après 5h de jeu. C'est assez frustrant de balancer 5h de jeu à la poubelle, mais malgré tout ça va. Je crois comprendre que le jeu fonctionne comme ça, j'étais quasi au bout de la campagne qui est très courte, c'est 72h à tenir avant la mission finale, j'étais à 3h d'arriver à cette mission finale. C'est quand même bien dur, je ne comprends pas tout, mais je trouve ça très interessant malgré tout et j'ai plaisir à y jouer. Je vais surement me tenter un deuxième run. Si celui là échoue aussi en revanche, je m'avouerai sans doute vaincu.

----------


## La Chouette

> Je viens de finir un run sur *Invisible, Inc*, que j'ai perdu après 5h de jeu. C'est assez frustrant de balancer 5h de jeu à la poubelle, mais malgré tout ça va. Je crois comprendre que le jeu fonctionne comme ça, j'étais quasi au bout de la campagne qui est très courte, c'est 72h à tenir avant la mission finale, j'étais à 3h d'arriver à cette mission finale. C'est quand même bien dur, je ne comprends pas tout, mais je trouve ça très interessant malgré tout et j'ai plaisir à y jouer. Je vais surement me tenter un deuxième run. Si celui là échoue aussi en revanche, je m'avouerai sans doute vaincu.


T'as joué en quelle difficulté ? Et possèdes-tu le DLC Contingency Plan (si tu l'as et que tu l'actives, t'as 48h de plus une fois les 72h passées, donc mieux vaut peut-être le désactiver).

----------


## doggy d

fini *REMEMBER ME* :

A priori un jeu qui me faisait de l'oeil depuis sa sortie avec : un studio Dontnod ayant gagné légitimement entre-temps ses lettres de noblesses sur "Life is Strange", la présence dans ce studio d'Alain Damasio l'auteur de mes deux romans SF préférés ("La Horde du Contrevent" et "La Zone du Dehors"), un background "Neo Paris" et une thématique "mémorielle" qui s'annonçaient prometteurs, une bande-son audacieuse avec la présence d'Olivier Derivière ;

A posteriori, ayant terminé le jeu, la confirmation de toutes les bonnes choses que j'attendais, avec toutefois deux faits inattendus:

- une direction artistique tout simplement parfaite, un 10/10, qui matérialise l'excellente écriture du background (je rêverais déambuler dans ce Neo Paris en VR par exemple; ici j'ai pris une belle claque pour de la PS3, lunettes 3D sur le nez);
- un gameplay un peu bancal toutefois : de l'originalité (combos éditables, phases de grimpette, séquences mémorielles à reconstruire très réussies) mêlée à de la répétitivité (les combats franchement trop similaires et ennuyeux à terme)

En tout cas, une belle découverte qui aurait mérité davantage d'estime par le grand public...
= 7/10

----------


## maxtidus10

> T'as joué en quelle difficulté ? Et possèdes-tu le DLC Contingency Plan (si tu l'as et que tu l'actives, t'as 48h de plus une fois les 72h passées, donc mieux vaut peut-être le désactiver).


J'ai fait sur la difficulté de base, et je n'ai pas le DLC donc ça ira. En vrai j'avais fait un peu n'importe quoi au début du run, et je suis arrivé à la fin avec seulement deux agents. Je sais maintenant qu'il faut privilégier les missions où on récupère des agents pour en avoir 4. Je ne referai pas les mêmes erreurs. Mais je viens seulement de comprendre (au début du deuxième run) quue j'avais des "pouvoir" avec lIA pour le hacking... Je ne m'en étais jamais servi (si ce n'est celui de base). J'ai encore des trucs à maîtriser.

----------


## Flad

J'ai attaqué Nihilumbra qui sera mon 1er jeu de l'event  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Remember Me reste aussi pour moi une grande réussite, je n'ai eu aucun mal à passer outre les défauts réels que tu as mentionnés face à l'ambiance qui m'avait énormément plu.

----------


## jopopoe

J'approche de la fin de *Steamworld Heist*. J'ai un peu ragé hier et failli baisser le niveau de difficulté mais un peu de farming et une meilleure compréhension des patterns ennemis m'ont finalement décoincé. C'est dommage qu'on ne gagne pas un peu d'XP et d'argent en échouant une mission, ça éviterait de devoir farmer les missions précédentes. Mais globalement le jeu est cool.

En parlant de farmer j'ai obtenu les 5 étoiles dans *Cook Serve Delicious!* au bout de 21 heures de jeu et je pense que je vais continuer un peu mais c'est quand même drôlement répétitif et pas toujours passionnant. Mais j'aimerais quand même arriver au bout des Hungry Festivities.

Par contre j'ai pas pu toucher à *Borderlands 2* encore, je le ferai en septembre je pense, quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps pour jouer.

----------


## Flad

> J'ai attaqué Nihilumbra qui sera mon 1er jeu de l'event


Et fini !
En mode normal.
Je ne suis pas sur de faire le mode "void".
Plateformer/casse-tête sympa. L'idée des pouvoirs par couleur et leur exploitation est très sympa.
Le jeu est court.
Un bon moment.

Preuve de fin : 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## banditbandit

C'est bien je suis fier de toi ! Maintenant t'as une semaine pour faire Amnesia un classique en plus ya un patch graphique qui améliore un peu, voir pas mal le bousin. Bon je dis ça mais j'ai pas progressé beaucoup dans l'event  ::ninja::  . J'espère quand même finir encore un jeu.

----------


## Flad

> C'est bien je suis fier de toi ! Maintenant t'as une semaine pour faire Amnesia un classique en plus ya un patch graphique qui améliore un peu, voir pas mal le bousin. Bon je dis ça mais j'ai pas progressé beaucoup dans l'event  . J'espère quand même finir encore un jeu.


Désolé je suis passé sur Hell Girls, du match 3 ça me va bien en ce moment  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Remember Me reste aussi pour moi une grande réussite, je n'ai eu aucun mal à passer outre les défauts réels que tu as mentionnés face à l'ambiance qui m'avait énormément plu.


Ça fait réfléchir, vos avis. Le jeu me faisait de l’œil à l'époque pour toutes les raisons que vous mettez en avant (univers, écriture, DA), mais je l'avais écarté de mon radar à cause des critiques plutôt tiédasses. Je pense que je vais le wishlister et guetter une promo à vil prix à tout hasard.

Et bravo au passage à Kaede d'être allé presque au bout de sa sélection.  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

> Désolé je suis passé sur Hell Girls, du match 3 ça me va bien en ce moment


Ah oui Hell Girls il est sympa une fois que tu maitrises les mécanismes. Par contre c'est assez chronophage pas sur que tu le termines avant la fin  de l'event.




> Ça fait réfléchir, vos avis. Le jeu me faisait de l’œil à l'époque pour toutes les raisons que vous mettez en avant (univers, écriture, DA), mais je l'avais écarté de mon radar à cause des critiques plutôt tiédasses.


Pareil j'avais vu plusieurs avis négatifs, le pire c'est que l'ai déjà et depuis pas mal temps.

----------


## Flad

> Ah oui Hell Girls il est sympa une fois que tu maitrises les mécanismes. Par contre c'est assez chronophage pas sur que tu le termines avant la fin  de l'event.


J'ai plus que 3-4 combats à faire pour avoir battu toute la map  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai joué un peu à *Grow Home* et il devient le deuxième jeu de l'event que je laisse tomber. C'est rigolo 2 minutes d'escalader des trucs avec les deux gâchettes de mon pad, mais on s'en lasse vite... surtout quand on tombe si facilement et qu'on est bon alors pour tout escalader à nouveau. J'ai aussi l'impression que ça a buggué et que du coup, je sais pas trop avancer. Bref, j'ai autre chose à faire.

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai joué un peu à *Grow Home* et il devient le deuxième jeu de l'event que je laisse tomber. C'est rigolo 2 minutes d'escalader des trucs avec les deux gâchettes de mon pad, mais on s'en lasse vite... surtout quand on tombe si facilement et qu'on est bon alors pour tout escalader à nouveau. J'ai aussi l'impression que ça a buggué et que du coup, je sais pas trop avancer. Bref, j'ai autre chose à faire.


oh non, ne le désinstalle pas, il est trop cool et mignon ce jeu... Une belle surprise pour moi. 
Mais c'est vrai que tu y prendras plus de plaisir en prenant le temps de la découverte, en dehors d'un Event.

----------


## Flad

Quelqu'un peut me rappeler la date de fin de cet event svp ?

----------


## acdctabs

Lundi soir.

----------


## Flad

> Lundi soir.


Merci Adrien.

----------


## La Chouette

Petites stats sur cet event à un peu moins d'une semaine de la fin :
- si l'on exclut l'event d'une semaine pour tester le site, c'est l'event ayant reçu le moins de participants de toute l'histoire de l'event du backlog
- on atteint cependant déjà un score respectable de 2.09 jeux terminés par personne, soit le 5ème meilleur score tous events confondus (sachant que c'est le douzième, treizième si on compte l'event test)
- six personnes, soit plus du quart des participants, n'ont pas encore terminé de jeu (acdctabs, ajcrou, banditbandit, cguyom, Ruvon, Supergounou)
- ces mauvais participants ( ::trollface:: ) sont heureusement compensés par certains qui ont fini leurs 6 jeux ! (Kaede et frankymikey)
- l'event du backlog a eu trois ans en mai dernier et l'article paru dans CPC aura trois ans le 27 novembre prochain

----------


## banditbandit

C'est faux j'ai fini un jeu Nekopara Vol 0, j'attaque le suivant...  :;): 

Une question ça serait possible de passer les profils en privé sur le site de l'event !?

----------


## acdctabs

Moi je devrais finir Braid, mais j'ai lancé la plus part des autres jeux.

----------


## madgic

> C'est faux j'ai fini un jeu Nekopara Vol 0, j'attaque le suivant... 
> 
> Une question ça serait possible de passer les profils en privé sur le site de l'event !?


Je crois pas que j'ai fait cette option. Mais après si tu le veux vraiment, je peux le faire.

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est faux j'ai fini un jeu Nekopara Vol 0, j'attaque le suivant... 
> 
> Une question ça serait possible de passer les profils en privé sur le site de l'event !?


Dans ce cas, faut penser à l'indiquer sur le site et le prouver  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Une question ça serait possible de passer les profils en privé sur le site de l'event !?


J'ai du mal à imaginer un truc plus contraire à l'esprit de partage et de découverte qui anime cet événement.

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai du mal à imaginer un truc plus contraire à l'esprit de partage et de découverte qui anime cet événement.


Pourquoi ça ? Ton profil cpc l'est bien lui.

----------


## La Chouette

> Pourquoi ça ? Ton profil cpc l'est bien lui.


Sur ton profil, on voit un lien vers ton profil Steam, les précisions que tu souhaites apporter à ceux qui choisiront tes jeux, les events auxquels t'as participé avec les jeux qui ont été choisis pour toi et ce que tu as pensé de ceux que tu as finis. Tu veux rendre quoi privé là-dedans exactement ?

----------


## madgic

Sachant que tu peux supprimer ton lien vers ton profil Steam et changer ta description dans gestion du profil  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

Je me suis mal fait comprendre, l'idée c'est de restreindre l'accès de mon profil ou tout autre profil (suivant convenance)aux seuls membres de l'event. 
 Actuellement mon profil de l'event est public et donc n'importe qui/tout le monde y a accès, pour l'occasion j'ai passé mon profil steam en public (dans l'idée) pour les membres de l'event mais donc aussi à fortiori pour tout le monde/ n'importe qui. C'est pour ça que je posais la question, n'y voyez pas d'offense ...

Après je vois que ça n'interroge personne. Alors simplement à la fin de l'event je repasserai mon profil steam en privé et supprimerai le lien sur mon profil de l'event du backlog.

----------


## Supergounou

> - six personnes, soit plus du quart des participants, n'ont pas encore terminé de jeu (acdctabs, ajcrou, banditbandit, cguyom, Ruvon, Supergounou)


 ::'(: 

Bon par contre j'en suis à 150h sur Final Fantasy 12  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> Je me suis mal fait comprendre, l'idée c'est de restreindre l'accès de mon profil ou tout autre profil (suivant convenance)aux seuls membres de l'event. 
>  Actuellement mon profil de l'event est public et donc n'importe qui/tout le monde y a accès, pour l'occasion j'ai passé mon profil steam en public (dans l'idée) pour les membres de l'event mais donc aussi à fortiori pour tout le monde/ n'importe qui. C'est pour ça que je posais la question, n'y voyez pas d'offense ...
> 
> Après je vois que ça n'interroge personne. Alors simplement à la fin de l'event je repasserai mon profil steam en privé et supprimerai le lien sur mon profil de l'event du backlog.


Une solution intermédiaire serait de ne pas montrer ton profil Steam sur le site et d'envoyer le lien de ton profil Steam en mp ici ou sur le site à la personne qui te choisis les jeux. Et pour les preuves, une image du générique de fin, ou du succès Steam.

----------


## La Chouette

Après, si t'as une liste à donner, même pas besoin du profil Steam à quelque moment que ce soit.

----------


## acdctabs

> Bon par contre j'en suis à 150h sur Final Fantasy 12


Moi je procrastine en jouant à Fall Guys.

----------


## banditbandit

> Une solution intermédiaire serait de ne pas montrer ton profil Steam sur le site et d'envoyer le lien de ton profil Steam en mp ici ou sur le site à la personne qui te choisis les jeux. Et pour les preuves, une image du générique de fin, ou du succès Steam.


Oui te prends pas la tête, c'était plus une question de rhétorique. Je vais pas sombrer dans la parano parce que mon compte steam est public, ya pas grand chose à cacher. J'ai même des gens en amis je sais même plus qui c'est...  ::ninja:: 




> Après, si t'as une liste à donner, même pas besoin du profil Steam à quelque moment que ce soit.


J'avais envoyé ma liste à Flad...  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

> Après, si t'as une liste à donner, même pas besoin du profil Steam à quelque moment que ce soit.


+1

Si tu veux éviter de donner des informations toutes cuites en patûre aux zinternettes, alors ne passe pas ton profil Steam en public (ni aucun autre profil d'ailleurs), passe par des listes.
Comparé à un lien vers tes profils Steam, GOG et autres, ça n'a quasiment aucune chance d'être scrapé et recopié en automatique.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je me suis mal fait comprendre, l'idée c'est de restreindre l'accès de mon profil ou tout autre profil (suivant convenance)aux seuls membres de l'event.


En effet j'avais compris de travers (genre privé privé, y compris sur les jeux donnés/reçus/terminés et les avis éventuels), tu peux oublier ma remarque.  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

> oh non, ne le désinstalle pas, il est trop cool et mignon ce jeu... Une belle surprise pour moi. 
> Mais c'est vrai que tu y prendras plus de plaisir en prenant le temps de la découverte, en dehors d'un Event.


Trop tard  ::):  Bof, j'ai passé 45 minutes dessus sans vraiment voir un truc qui m'intéressait vraiment. Tant pis...

----------


## parpaingue

Hop, fini *Shantae and the Seven Sirens*.

Le cinquième épisode de la série (l'air de rien), avec un retour à la forme d'un Metroidvania semblable à Risky's Revenge, à savoir un gros monde principal qui contient quelques "donjons" en plus. Wayforward s'est sorti les doigts pour faire cette fois de vrais décors en 2d contrairement à l'épisode précédent et ça rend plus cartoon que jamais.
Un bon épisode pour une série toujours agréable à jouer. Les nouvelles transformations et le nouveau système de magie évitent la redite sans être révolutionnaires, Shantae est toujours très dynamique à manipuler de base et sa mobilité s'améliore encore avec les upgrades au fur et à mesure de l'aventure.
Petits défauts: pour aller chercher le 100% à un moment on en arrive vraiment à spammer la magie de vision sur tous les écrans, même si il y a souvent des indices visuels (plus ces maudites cartes droppées par les ennemis, mais je sais pas si elles comptent). Puis comme d'habitude le jeu est trop facile, c'est une triste constante dans la série. Le NG+ annonce "plus de magie, moins de défense", je le tenterai forcément un jour mais bon avec de la regen sale et trouzemille items de soin, ça reste à voir.

Globalement un très bon moment tout de même, merci pour le choix acdctabs.

Ça sera surement mon dernier jeu (ça en fait cinq, c'est fort honnête) vu mon peu d'avancement sur Pac-Man CE2.

----------


## Flad

J'ai tous les succès sur Hell Girls, ça va comme fin de jeu ?

----------


## acdctabs

> Ça sera surement mon dernier jeu (ça en fait cinq, c'est fort honnête) vu mon peu d'avancement sur Pac-Man CE2.


Mais c'est trop bien Pac Man ! Une fois que tu as chopé le truc ça va vite  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais c'est trop bien Pac Man ! Une fois que tu as chopé le truc ça va vite


Yep je crois que je l'avais 100% succès Steam en 1h30 top chrono. Sachant que ça demande de finir plusieurs fois le jeu dans différents modes.

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais le 1, le 2 est beaucoup plus dur  ::(:

----------


## Kaede

> Wayforward s'est sorti les doigts pour faire cette fois de vrais décors en 2d contrairement à l'épisode précédent et ça rend plus cartoon que jamais.


C'est un peu ça ... j'ai lancé Half-Genie Hero et je dois dire que les graphismes m'ont pas mal refroidi. Je sais pas si c'est _que_ ça, mais ç'a suffit à me faire lâcher le truc au moins temporairement. Après The Pirate's Curse, le choc était trop rude.

----------


## parpaingue

Franchement il vaut le coup de faire l'effort, il suffit d'accepter que la structure est plutôt semblable à un Megaman X (niveaux qu'on va revisiter) et passer un peu sur les décors (les personnages sont très réussis, ça aide).
Puis Half-Genie Hero a un mode hardcore avec un vrai challenge, j'avais adoré faire mon premier run dans cette difficulté. Même presque un poil trop dur, sans être allé chercher le 1er cœur et l'armure on se fait oneshot par le boss du stage 2.

Pac Man j'ai eu du mal à m'y mettre (faut dire le portage en carton où il faut faire une exception dans l'antivirus et qui plante encore régulièrement aide pas), au final je m'y amuse mais je suis encore au premier monde du mode aventure (pas spécialement facile en plus) donc ça va être chaud niveau timing vu que je suis pris ce week-end.

----------


## PeaK

Après avoir terminé mes 3 premiers jeux, j'ai laissé tomber les 3 derniers.

Talos Principle:
J'ai fait les 5 premieres "zones" mais je me suis arrêté là. Un peu répetitif, les quelques éléments qui viennent s'ajouter au gameplay à chaque nouvelle zone n'ont pas suffit à me garder intéressé par ce casse-tête.

Rayman Legends:
Je sais qu'il est très apprécié, donc je risque d'hérisser le poil de quelques joueurs. Je n'ai pas accroché au gameplay, je trouve que ca fait un peu Sonic par moment lors des enchainements rapides, du coup on enchaine les actions mais on ne profite pas vraiment du niveau. Le fait d'avoir un assistant qui permet de bouger des plateformes pour nous, c'est sympa comme principe, mais ca revient un peu trop souvent à mon gout. Il n'y a pas vraiment d'histoire, et le fait de devoir "sortir" du jeu entre chaque tableau, je trouve que ca coupe énormément le rythme et que ca n'apporte rien... Bref, j'ai fini par le laisser tomber au bout de 4-5h de jeu. C'est surement un bon jeu de plateforme, peut-être un bon Rayman, mais pas pour un vieux râleur qui avait terminé le 1er il y a plus de 20 ans...  :Fouras: 

FTL:
Pour le coup c'est un très bon rogue like, j'y ai pris du plaisir, mais il faut y investir pas mal de temps pour le finir donc ca ne sera pas pour cet event... Surtout que je m'y suis pris un peu tard. Mais il y a de grandes chances que j'y rejoue, hors event.


Sinon j'ai fini d'autres jeux entre temps, alors je ne culpabilise pas trop  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

> Petites stats sur cet event à un peu moins d'une semaine de la fin :
> - si l'on exclut l'event d'une semaine pour tester le site, c'est l'event ayant reçu le moins de participants de toute l'histoire de l'event du backlog
> - on atteint cependant déjà un score respectable de 2.09 jeux terminés par personne, soit le 5ème meilleur score tous events confondus (sachant que c'est le douzième, treizième si on compte l'event test)
> - six personnes, soit plus du quart des participants, n'ont pas encore terminé de jeu (acdctabs, ajcrou, banditbandit, cguyom, Ruvon, Supergounou)
> - ces mauvais participants () sont heureusement compensés par certains qui ont fini leurs 6 jeux ! (Kaede et frankymikey)
> - l'event du backlog a eu trois ans en mai dernier et l'article paru dans CPC aura trois ans le 27 novembre prochain


Il n'y aurait pas moyen de refaire une petite apparition dans CPC ? Style à la fin d'une des news habituelles sur Steam, Gabe, etc. ?
De toute façon, je participerai à l'event A VIE...

----------


## maxtidus10

Moi aussi je vais m'arrêter à 3 jeux finalement pour l'event, vu que j'ai repris le boulot et je n'ai pas rejoué à Invisible, Inc depuis mon premier run échoué. Cependant, je le laisse installé car je le terminerai quoi qu'il arrive plus tard.

----------


## NFafa

Je viens de terminer Dishonored et Thimbleweed Park, ce qui m'amène à 5 jeux terminés. Je ne pense pas relancer le dernier, Hyper Light Drifter, auquel je n'avais pas du tout accroché sur la première demi-heure.

Dishonored : Je n'en avais entendu que du bien, je l'attendais donc au tournant. Malgré cet attente, je n'ai pas été déçu. J'ai bien aimé l'univers et l'ambiance assez original (du Oilpunk ?). Je trouve le jeu très "fluide", on se déplace rapidement et facilement avec les pouvoirs. Les niveaux sont toujours sympathiques. En bémol, je citerait l'infiltration qui fait forcément pâle figure par rapport à un Hitman, mais cela n'a pas gâché mon plaisir. De plus le jeu n'est pas trop long, et c'est une des raisons qui me donne envie de relancer une partie en testant d'autres façons de jouer. 

Thimbleweed Park : A l'opposé de Dishonored, je ne savais même pas quel type de jeu c'était avant de le lancer  ::blink::  (merci EGS). C'est donc un point and click vraiment dans l'esprit des LucasArts de la grand époque. Je ne sais pas trop quoi en dire, je suis assez mitigé mais je ne sais pas trop pourquoi. Peut-être parce que le côté nostalgique du gameplay ne contrebalance pas assez une expérience qui n'est plus au goût du jour... mais ça reste quand positif au final.

----------


## sebarnolds

Ca commence à être chaud pour terminer Alice: Madness Returns d'ici lundi soir... Le jeu est quand même vachement long.

----------


## banditbandit

Pareil pour moi sur Aventures Of Shuggy, ça va être long à finir enfin si je le termine, je suis un boulet...

Est-ce que si on finit un jeu en cours après l'event ça compte quand même ou c'est lundi soir dernière limite ?

----------


## maxtidus10

Ca comptera dans nos coeurs mais ça ne comptera pas pour les stats de l'event je crois bien. Moi aussi je finirai Invisible Inc, sans doute courant septembre, mais ce ne sera pas valide pour l'event.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et ben voilà, j'ai dû délaisser ma femme ces deux derniers soirs, mais j'y suis arrivé :




> Terminé *Alice: Madness Returns* dans le cadre du backlog event.
> 
> Un bon jeu de plate-forme avec une histoire relativement intéressante avec quelques défauts :
> - Certains niveaux beaucoup trop longs et donc trop répétitifs (le premier chapitre notamment)
> - Des combats parfois un peu frustrants
> - L'upgrade des armes un peu accessoire et très flou (aucune explication sur l'effet concret de chaque mise à jour)
> 
> J'ai bien aimé, mais j'ai commencé à rusher sur la fin. Surtout que je n'ai pas particulièrement accroché au chapitre 5, qui est le dernier avant le boss de fin.


J'ai quand même ragé sur le boss de fin. Après plusieurs tentatives, j'ai failli réussir... sauf que les piles de mon clavier ont lâché au mauvais moment. Assez frustrant !!!  ::P: 

Au final, en résumé, pour cet event :
- J'ai adoré Batman: Arkham City (pas une surprise du tout)
- J'ai vraiment bien aimé 11-11 Memories Retold
- J'ai bien aimé Alice: Madness Returns, mais il m'a semblé un peu long par moments (certains niveaux trop longs et donc trop répétitif)
- J'ai laissé tombé Assassin's Creed Chronicles China et Grow Home
- Je jouerai à Rayman Origins plus tard

Au final Alice et Batman m'ont pris beaucoup de temps tout en étant du même genre. Un petit point'n click n'aurait pas été de refus  ::):

----------


## doggy d

Fini *GOD OF WAR - GHOST OF SPARTA* (version PSP, joué sur VITA)

D'apparence classique (l'air de rien c'est déjà mon 5ème God of War ancienne formule que je termine, sur PS2, PS3 et PSP), ce God of War est toujours aussi efficace et plaisant à jouer:
- graphisme superbe pour de la PSP, 
- musiques grandioses, 
- gameplay efficace avec upgrade d'armes et pouvoirs, phases de plateforme/combats/qte, 
- histoire juste sympathique toutefois (il faut dire qu'on a largement fait le tour de la question avec Kratos...)
- environ 7h de jeu

Je dirais un 7 sur 10 pour la performance réalisée sur la petite PSP...

----------


## maxtidus10

Bravo à tous ceux qui ont fini un jeu ou plus pour ce bel event !
Et on se donne RDV pour le prochain  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Bravo à tous ceux qui ont fini un jeu ou plus pour ce bel event !
> Et on se donne RDV pour le prochain


Génial à faire, comme d'habitude.

Très content, j'ai fait 5 jeux (4 de l'event et 1 hors event), objectif accompli.

----------


## sebarnolds

Il faudrait que les autres se réveillent et viennent donner un statut ou leur ressenti parce que là, on est max 4 à discuter  ::P:

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini un seul jeu, par contre j'ai presque fini *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* que j'apprécie beaucoup, j'y joue en VR c'est vraiment très intense. J'ai joué un peu à *Tyranny*  qui semble pas mal aussi mais pour le coup je ne le finirai pas (mais je ferai quand même le premier acte comme convenu pour l'event), il me faudrait vraiment trop de temps.

----------


## banditbandit

> Il faudrait que les autres se réveillent et viennent donner un statut ou leur ressenti parce que là, on est max 4 à discuter


C'est le 1er event auquel je participe et malheureusement c'est pas pour ma part une grande réussite, j'ai fait qu'un jeu et encore c'est une VN de quelques heures (enfin c'est déjà ça en moins dans mon BL).

Je pensais que sur deux mois j'avais le temps de presque tout faire mais le probléme c'est que j'ai préféré jouer sur console (console dont j'avais prévu de me débarrasser en début juillet...  ::siffle::  ). 

Bref c'est de ma faute par contre je pense que diluer l'event sur 2 mois pendant les vacances d'été c'est pas une bonne idée parce que justement la moitié des participants sont en vacances (et dans ce cas pas forcement dispo ou enclin à jouer au JV), d'ailleurs ça se ressent sur l'ambiance du topic qui faisait quand même vachement capitaine abandonné.

J'ai pas trouvé cette édition terrible et j'en prends ma part en me retirant temporairement de ce topic.  ::ninja:: 

P.S. : par contre ça m'a permis de me rendre compte que j'ai de plus en plus de mal avec les petits jeux indé, je crois être trop vieux pour ces conneries, et j'ai plus ni les réflexes ni la patience par ça...

----------


## acdctabs

> P.S. : par contre ça m'a permis de me rendre compte que j'ai de plus en plus de mal avec les petits jeux indé, je crois être trop vieux pour ces conneries, et j'ai plus ni les réflexes ni la patience par ça...


Si à 40 ans tu n'as pas fini Super Meat Boy, tu as raté ta vie.

----------


## Hyeud

> Si à 40 ans tu n'as pas fini Super Meat Boy, tu as raté ta vie.


 :Emo:

----------


## leeoneil

Bah moi je pensais finir toute la liste et une fois de plus c'est un échec, avec 2 jeux terminés.
été, vacances + déménagement et travaux ça n'a pas aidé !
J'espère finir les autres d'ici le prochain event comme la dernière fois !

----------


## maxtidus10

> C'est le 1er event auquel je participe et malheureusement c'est pas pour ma part une grande réussite, j'ai fait qu'un jeu et encore c'est une VN de quelques heures (enfin c'est déjà ça en moins dans mon BL).
> 
> Je pensais que sur deux mois j'avais le temps de presque tout faire mais le probléme c'est que j'ai préféré jouer sur console (console dont j'avais prévu de me débarrasser en début juillet...  ). 
> 
> Bref c'est de ma faute par contre je pense que diluer l'event sur 2 mois pendant les vacances d'été c'est pas une bonne idée parce que justement la moitié des participants sont en vacances (et dans ce cas pas forcement dispo ou enclin à jouer au JV), d'ailleurs ça se ressent sur l'ambiance du topic qui faisait quand même vachement capitaine abandonné.
> 
> J'ai pas trouvé cette édition terrible et j'en prends ma part en me retirant temporairement de ce topic. 
> 
> P.S. : par contre ça m'a permis de me rendre compte que j'ai de plus en plus de mal avec les petits jeux indé, je crois être trop vieux pour ces conneries, et j'ai plus ni les réflexes ni la patience par ça...


Peut être qu'il faudrait mettree un event en Juin à la place de celui de l'été ? Puis un en octobre, et un en février, on reste à 3 par an, avec 3 mois pile entre chaque event ?


Par contre quand je lis certains : rappelez vous que l'event a pour but de finir 1 jeu de notre backlog ! En faire plus c'est vraiment si on en a envie mais tous ceux qui en ont fini un c'est très bien et l'event EST une réussite  :;): 
Pour moi cet event c'est pas 3 fois par ans, de finir le plus de jeux en 1 mois : c'est juste finir un jeu parmis une liste réduite de 4 ou 5 jeux de notre BL. C'est plus léger, et ça reste ainsi toujours un plaisir.

----------


## jopopoe

Moi j'ai fait 4 jeux sur 6, abandonné le cinquième (*Furi*) et le sixième (*Borderlands 2*) est en cours : 24 heures passées dessus et j'y retourne dès la fin de ce message  ::P: 

Donc belle réussite aussi, même si les vacances m'ont empêché de jouer autant que ce que j'avais prévu !

C'est vrai que le topic était moins vivant, mais j'aime quand même bien les event de l'été à la cool. On est moins pressé, on a les doigts de pied en éventail et on joue quand on peut  ::happy2::

----------


## Kulfy

J'ai fini les 4 qui me donnaient envie également. (Hexcells Infinite  :Mellow2: ).
A la prochaine !

----------


## Supergounou

> Hexcells Infinite


Aaaaahhh!  :Bave: 
Ravi que tu ais fini par accrocher.

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice VR Edition* en 8 heures de jeu. C'est vraiment une expérience à faire, les combats sont un peu chiant à force et j'ai baissé le niveau de difficulté pour les évacuer plus vite mais sinon c'est du très bon. Je ne l'ai pas fait d'une traite (je trouve qu'en VR le jeu est éprouvant) comme certain le recommande mais la narration est très bonne quand même.

----------


## parpaingue

Bon event pour ma part, avec cinq jeux finis qu'en plus j'ai tous appréciés et le dernier entamé. Évidemment les vacances et les jeux habituels qu'on ressort perturbent les prévisions de temps passé dessus, mais bon j'en ressors tout à fait satisfait.

----------


## Altay

Petit event pour moi vu que je n'ai terminé qu'un seul jeu (*Tiny and Big Grandpa's Leftovers*) mais il est était chouette et je n'avais pas non plus trop le cœur à me lancer dans les autres titres. Vivement la prochaine !

----------


## NFafa

Cinq jeux terminés également, mais pas vraiment de bonne surprise. Tant pis, tant mieux, c'est déjà ça en moins dans le backlog  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

J'ai terminé *Adventure Of Shuggy* non sans mal, bon après l'event certes mais comme je me suis assez fait *** à le finir je tenais à ce que ça se sache  (n'est-ce pas Flad)...

En gros je m'attendais à une sorte de petit jeu casu mélangeant puzzle et plateforme, je me suis retrouvé avant tout avec un jeu de plateforme. 

La partie puzzle est sympa souvent facile mais avec de bonnes idées. Le souci c'est la plateforme (où je suis particulièrement mauvais ), qui sans être mauvaise est parfois extrêmement difficile, le pic de difficulté ne concerne qu'une dizaine de niveaux mais ça a été vraiment un chemin de croix qui m'a bien gâché l'aventure. 

J'avais du mal à contrôler les sauts, le personnage ayant une accélération au moment du saut et une glissade à l'atterrissage (pour simplifier), j'avais commencé au clavier et je suis passé à la manette même si ça n'a pas changé les défauts c'était déjà nettement mieux.

Bref j'ai passé beaucoup trop de temps là-dessus, et le plaisir a vite tourné court. 
Vous avez compris je ne le recommanderai pas sauf aux adeptes de jeux de plateforme.

Je mets les preuves ici, en double parce que je me suis assez fait *** pour cela (oui deux fois  ::ninja:: ) :



Spoiler Alert! 











P.S. : L'honnêteté m'oblige à avouer que j'ai pas fait tous les niveaux ( ::ninja:: ), en fait "seulement "113 sur 115, donc c'est pas du 100 % mais apparemment certains sont "facultatifs" et n'empêchent pas d'accéder au Boss de fin.

Edit : Ayé! Comme je voulais pas rester sur un succès trop facile  ::ninja::  j'ai terminé les deux niveaux manquants, par contre ya un achievement qui s'est pas validé, enfin c'est pas grave, l'honneur est sauf...

----------


## maxtidus10

A mon tour de terminer un jeu bien en retard, mais j'ai fini *Invisible, Inc*.

Preuve : https://steamcommunity.com/stats/243970/achievements/

Commentaire : Et bien ce deuxième run aura été une réussite, en comptant le premier, il m'aura fallu 9h pour terminer ce jeu. C'est un tactical au tour par tour, qui a cela d'original par rapport à un XCOM qu'il ne repose absolument pas sur le combat, mais sur l'infiltration. J'ai vraiment bien aimé le jeu, son ambiance, son gameplay posé mais stressant en même temps, chaque déplacement, chaque action se jauge, se pèse : on doit gérer au mieux nos points d'actions et les points de l'IA qui permettra d'hacker certains systèmes de sécurité. La rejouabilité à l'air assez ouf, vu qu'on peut choisir différents agents de départ, et en débloquer de nouveaux (il y a en pas mal apparemment) au fil de chaque partie. Le côté stressant du jeu vient de son mode Iron Man obligatoire, impossible de revenir au début de la mission en cas d'échec, il faudra recommencer entièrement le jeu (qui se boucle en 5-6 heures du coup si aucun problème ne survient). Ce point est un peu frustrant pour moi, même si au final ce n'est pas du tout sensé être grave, vu que le jeu pousse à refaire plusieurs parties en commençant avec des agents différents. Pour ma part, après avoir réussi la campagne (en mode débutant), j'en suis suffisamment satisfait et je vais passer à autre chose, mais je suis content que cet event du backlog m'ai permis de découvrir ce jeu, même si je le termine en retard.

----------


## jopopoe

Pareil, j'ai fini un jeu après la date limite, à savoir *Borderlands 2* en 51 heures. J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé, merci *NFafa* pour ce choix !

Je fais une petite pause sur la Nes avec *Final Fantasy 2* puis je me lance dans les DLC (en mode TVHM).

----------


## banditbandit

Terminé *Alpha Kimori Episode One*, bon toujours après l'event (à moins qu'il y ait un nouveau en cours...  ::ninja:: )

Un petit résumé  : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post13061598

----------


## NFafa

> Pareil, j'ai fini un jeu après la date limite, à savoir *Borderlands 2* en 51 heures. J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé, merci *NFafa* pour ce choix !
> 
> Je fais une petite pause sur la Nes avec *Final Fantasy 2* puis je me lance dans les DLC (en mode TVHM).


Content que ça t'ait plu ! Je l'avais beaucoup apprécié surtout grâce à son antagoniste principal.

----------


## jopopoe

Ah ben clairement, en plus le doublage est aux petits oignons, c'est un régal de se faire insulter !

----------


## maxtidus10

> Ah ben clairement, en plus le doublage est aux petits oignons, c'est un régal de se faire insulter !


Par la voix officielle d'Eric Cartman en plus^^

----------


## jopopoe

Oh oui maintenant que tu le dis ! Je suis content qu'il arrive à faire des voix pas trop identiques, parce que si j'avais eu l'impression d'entendre Cartman tout au long du jeu ça m'aurait gavé !

Genre Marc Alfos qui a doublé trois milliard de personnages de la même manière et qui me sort du jeu dès que j'entends sa voix !

----------


## maxtidus10

Perso je l'ai entendu tout de suite, mais bon ça ne m'a pas dérangé malgré tout. Il y a sa voix dans pas mal de jeux. (je me rappelle Brutal Legend c’était lui aussi). Et d'autres que je n'ai plus en tête là tout de suite.

----------


## banditbandit

Terminé *Time Mysteries 2: The Ancient Spectres* (4/6 de l'event)

Un petit résumé : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post13068601

J'en ai profité pour terminer aussi l'épisode bonus "A la rescousse d'Esther", de nouveaux environnements (7-8), des puzzles plutôt solides et convaincants, un lien avec l'histoire principale, ça fait du bien un peu de renouvellement, bon c'était court (1h env) mais bien plus agréable.

----------


## maxtidus10

Je vais le poster ici aussi car on m'avait proposé Crash Bandicoot N-Sane Trilogy lors du dernier event. J'étais tenté mais je ne voulais surtout pazs enchainer les 3 jeux comme ça. J'ai donc au moins fini, certe biiien en retard^^, le premier crash :

*Commentaire :* Comme pour beaucoup de jeux de plateforme, je me suis forcé, pour ce Crash Bandicoot, non pas à terminer le jeu en finissant chaque niveau, challenge tout à fait abordable et plutôt simple, mais bien à le faire à 100% c'est-à-dire en récupérant toutes les gemmes, impliquant de récupérer 100% des caisses de chaque niveaux, et pour 6 d'entre eux, de ne pas mourir. Je suis content de l'avoir fait, je n'avais jamais joué au premier Crash étant petit, je n'avais fait que le 2 et le 3. Cependant, je me rends compte que le jeu est tout de même extrêmement limité. Pour avoir gouté il y a un an à Super Mario World 3, ou même, il y a plus, à DK country Tropical Freeze… Waw, la claque de la médiocrité est arrivée avec ce jeu. Finalement, c'est pas mal un jeu de la rage, où la difficulté n'est pas vraiment liée à un level design rigoureux et astucieux, mais à des petits coups de putes (qui t'obligent un peu à échouer à cet endroit la première fois, et à mémoriser). Les niveaux sont assez peu inspirés, vite répétitifs (big Up aux niveaux sur le pont, ultra pas intéressants, que je niquais en marchant tout le long sur la corde servant de barrière). Le système de vie n'a pas réellement de sens encore une fois, c'est souvent le cas je trouve dans les jeux de plateforme, et je ne sais pas trop pourquoi ça existe encore… Le seul moment où ça pourrait intervenir, c'est pour te faire chier à devoir perdre un niveau sur lequel tu as sans doute passé beaucoup de temps et perdu beaucoup de vies, et que ça t'oblige à aller farmer des vies sur les niveaux simples… Qu'est ce que c'est nuuuuul ! (et oui ça sent le vécu avec le niveau bonus…). Enfin bref, pas un mauvais jeu, mais pas non plus un grand jeu de plateforme, et j'ai joué à trop de bons jeux dans ce style pour passer sur les défauts de celui-ci. On verra ce que donnera le 2, dontj'ai un souvenir ultra ému, c'était un de mes premiers jeux PS1, et un des premiers jeux que j'ai réussir à finir de ma vie !

----------


## banditbandit

J'ai terminé *Resident Evil Revelations 2* 

Mon commentaire :

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13082684

bon ça fera le cinquième jeu de feu l'event sur six. Je vais sans doute m'arrêter là faut dire que j'ai pas trop envi d'enchainer avec go! go! nippon!(nimové) My First Trip to Japon, point trop de japonaiserie n'en faut !

----------


## Hilikkus

Salut les canards, pour quand est prévu le prochain event du backlog ?

----------


## NFafa

Pas si vite ! pas si vite ! Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de terminer The Witcher 3 commencé et mis en pause pendant le précédent event  ::siffle::

----------


## maxtidus10

C'est vrai qu'en général, il est au mois de novembre le dernier event de l'année.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ca peut se faire. Il faudrait juste que _quelqu'un_ l'organise.  ::siffle:: 

 ::unsure::

----------


## sebarnolds

J'en suis à 20h sur Pillars of Eternity là, pas sûr que mettre en pause pour participer à un event soit une bonne idée  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je risquerais aussi d'avoir un problème du genre. 40h de Snowrunner et j'ai toujours pas quitté le Michigan !

J'ai même pas encore vu la neige.  ::cry::

----------


## PeaK

Avec Snowrunner tu ne risques pas trop de sortir de l'histoire, ca va  ::P: 
Mais courage, ca va mieux une fois que tu commences à être un peu équipé!

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui ! Je dirais que les 8-10 premières heures ont été difficiles mais il y a eu beaucoup de bonheur depuis. Et je ne suis pas resté dans la région par peur de tenter "plus dur" (ni par complétionnisme maladif), mais simplement parce qu'il restait plein de trucs à faire et que ça me bottait.

Bon, par contre là j'ai un énorme "construction rig semi-trailer" coincé au beau milieu de la rivière, je pense que je vais prudemment aller chercher les bonnes upgrades en Alaska avant de retenter le franchissement.  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

> Oui ! Je dirais que les 8-10 premières heures ont été difficiles mais il y a eu beaucoup de bonheur depuis. Et je ne suis pas resté dans la région par peur de tenter "plus dur" (ni par complétionnisme maladif), mais simplement parce qu'il restait plein de trucs à faire et que ça me bottait.
> 
> Bon, par contre là j'ai un énorme "construction rig semi-trailer" coincé au beau milieu de la rivière, je pense que je vais prudemment aller chercher les bonnes upgrades en Alaska avant de retenter le franchissement.


ça à l'air trop cool ce jeu.
j'ai un bon volant, ça me tente bien...

----------


## JulLeBarge

ça se joue mieux à la manette  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui je suis assez d'accord, sauf à partir sur un trip 100% immersion. La vue cabine est "pas mal" mais rarement la plus pratique (on a beaucoup besoin de regarder autour en déplaçant la caméra manuellement), et quitte à polémiquer je dirais même que les sensations de conduite pure sont loin d'être la principale qualité du titre.

----------


## PeaK

Tout à fait d'accord, je trouve que c'est plus sympa à la manette, ne serait-ce que pour la caméra.
Je viens d'apprendre qu'ils ont ajouté des missions avec les dernieres mises à jour, il va falloir que je m'y remette!  :Bave:

----------


## madgic

Faudrait que je lance les inscriptions du prochain event. En plus ça va tomber pile pour le nouveau confinement (ou couvre feu de 17h à 9h sauf le week-end ou c'est toute la journée  ::ninja::  ).

Des idées de thèmes ?

----------


## Hyeud

Virus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Isolement  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Dépression.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Flad  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Flad


Ah non, je suis quelqu'un d'ouvert et tout, mais comme sujet pour l'event je suis pas d'accord !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Flad


Sache que tu as égayé ma soirée d'hier  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah non, je suis quelqu'un d'ouvert et tout, mais comme sujet pour l'event je suis pas d'accord !


Oui visiblement je ne suis fédérateur que pour les votes du KLJV  ::lol::

----------


## La Chouette

L'isolement, ça peut être intéressant comme thème. Pourquoi pas des jeux qui se déroulent dans un unique bâtiment ou des jeux avec un seul personnage ?

----------


## maxtidus10

> L'isolement, ça peut être intéressant comme thème. Pourquoi pas des jeux qui se déroulent dans un unique bâtiment ou des jeux avec un seul personnage ?


+1

----------


## sebarnolds

Pourquoi pas, ça ira bien avec Halloween aussi  ::P: 

Pas sûr que je participe, j'en suis à 30h sur Pillars of Eternity et je suis pas prêt d'en voir le bout. Pourtant, j'aimerais y arriver avant la fin de l'année...

----------


## banditbandit

> Pas sûr que je participe, j'en suis à 30h sur Pillars of Eternity et je suis pas prêt d'en voir le bout. Pourtant, j'aimerais y arriver avant la fin de l'année...


Pareil, mais moi je suis sur Elder Scrolls Oblivion, autant dire que je suis perdu pour longtemps, si j'abandonne pas en cours de route. 
J'ai aussi d'anciens fps à faire et non ils ne sont pas sur steam.

----------


## maxtidus10

Participez et ne faites que le jeu qui se finit en moins de 5h  :;):

----------


## Nono

Ça fait longtemps mais je suis chaud pour le prochain Evènement. Même si mon backlog n'a pas beaucoup grossi...

----------


## doggy d

chaud pour un nouvel Event

----------


## Kulfy

Moi de même ! 
Un thème "Solitude" me convient aussi, c'est suffisamment vague pour pouvoir se débrouiller sans problème  - surtout que pour rappel, cela ne concerne qu'un seul des jeux de la liste.

Je vois venir la vague des Regency Solitaire en jeu de l'event  :^_^:

----------


## PeaK

Chaud également ! Mon backlog a encore augmenté (mais c'est la faute à l'EGS, j'ai rien dépensé moi  ::'(: )!

----------


## Altay

Très chaud aussi même si confinement ne veut pas forcément dire temps libre chez moi.  ::cry::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Moi aussi je suis prête pour un nouvel Event !

----------


## Flad

> Moi aussi je suis prête pour un nouvel Event !


Lol t ki ? 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Trompé de multi.  :Red:

----------


## ajcrou

> Moi aussi je suis prête pour un nouvel Event !


 ::lol::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ah tiens ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas participé, pourquoi pas !

----------


## madgic

https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event




> Bienvenue sur cet event spécial confinement sur le thème de la solitude.
> 
> Les dates :
> 
> Inscription : jusqu'au 3 novembre
> Concours : jusqu'à la fin du confinement en France ou jusqu'à la fin des vacances de noël le 3 janvier
> 
> Nombre de jeux : 6
> 
> A situation exceptionnelle, règles exceptionnelles, vous pourrez vous inscrire après le début de l'event à tout moment. Dans ce cas, contactez un admin qui vous inscrira et le précédent arrivant choisira les jeux pour vous. Ensuite vous choisirez les jeux pour la prochaine personne qui rejoindra l'event.


 :;):

----------


## Flad

Inscrit même s'il y a un fort risque que je ne touche au final à pas grand chose.

----------


## Hyeud

> Moi aussi je suis prête pour un nouvel Event !


Youpi  ::lol:: 

Deuze.

----------


## jopopoe

Inscrit !

----------


## Kaede

Flûte, je viens de démarrer une partie de Baldur's Gate 2  ::P: 
Pas question de laisser totalement BG2 de côté pendant l'event, surtout que je l'ai fait en partie plusieurs fois sans le finir.
On va dire que c'est un handicap  ::): 

Inscrit !

----------


## Ruvon

> Inscrit même s'il y a un fort risque que je ne touche au final à pas grand chose.


Titre de ta sex-tape.

----------


## banditbandit

> Concours : jusqu'à la fin du confinement en France ou jusqu'à la fin des vacances de noël le 31 janvier


Les gars vous allez avoir du temps...  ::trollface::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Lol t ki ?





> 





> Youpi


 ::wub:: 






> https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event


 ::lol::

----------


## maxtidus10

Dat durée de l'event, au moins on aura tous de quoi en finir un j'imagine.
Inscris

----------


## Flad

> Dat durée de l'event, au moins on aura tous de quoi en finir un j'imagine.
> Inscris


Dans la durée y a la sortie des consoles nouvelle gen' ceci dit.

----------


## parpaingue

Bon j'aurai probablement pas trop le temps de faire beaucoup de jeux cette fois mais inscrit aussi.

----------


## Supergounou

Inscris aussi, on verra bien si je trouve le temps pour en finir au moins 1 cette fois-ci.

----------


## La Chouette

Me suis inscrit également, j'aurais peut-être le temps d'en finir un, si je farme pas trop sur Monster Camp.

----------


## Supergounou

> Me suis inscrit également, j'aurais peut-être le temps d'en finir un, si je farme pas trop sur Monster Camp.


Ah tu t'y es mis? Pas trop redondant après le 1?

Bon bah les gars, on a perdu La Chouette pour les 3 prochains mois s'il se prend au jeu  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah tu t'y es mis? Pas trop redondant après le 1?
> 
> Bon bah les gars, on a perdu La Chouette pour les 3 prochains mois s'il se prend au jeu


J'ai passé 10 heures à farmer les outcomes des 32 events de la bêta, et j'en suis déjà à 17 heures de plus sur le jeu complet malgré mon peu de temps de jeu disponible  ::trollface:: 
Donc non, vous ne me perdez pas pour 3 mois, vous me perdez pour l'année à venir. Puis l'année suivante une fois Monster Retreat sorti, etc. Le Kickstarter qui n'en finit pas de donner.

----------


## ajcrou

Inscrit aussi, par contre, je ne garantie strictement rien niveau jeu terminé.

----------


## madgic

> Inscrit aussi, par contre, je ne garantie strictement rien niveau jeu terminé.


T'inquiètes pas, si tu veux on t'élimines à la réunification pour que t'es le temps de commencer tes jeux de l'event  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Moi aussi je suis prête pour un nouvel Event !


Ti biscuit !!  ::lol:: 

Et je m'inscris aussi histoire de voir si j'arrive à tâter au moins un jeu pendant cette longue période  :;):

----------


## Nono

Inscrit !
J'ai mis à jour ma liste. Il y a une grosse centaine de jeux, beaucoup de merdes, et quelques jeux axés multi, dont je ne sais si le solo est intéressant.
Bref, bonne chance à mon binôme pour me dénicher des pépites.

----------


## Orkestra

Je me suis inscrit aussi, ça faisait longtemps !
Je sais pas trop à quoi j'aurais le temps de jouer (et si Hades ne me volera pas trop de mon temps de jeu) mais le thème me plaît bien !  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

> Ti biscuit !! 
> 
> Et je m'inscris aussi histoire de voir si j'arrive à tâter au moins un jeu pendant cette longue période


On va te trouver un bon jeu de bagnole.  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Je me suis inscrit aussi, même si j'aimerais finaliser Pillars of Eternity et ses extensions en 2020.

Pour moi, le point important qui a été parfois délaissé lors des derniers events est de faire gaffe à la durée. Il faut rester autant que possible en-dessous des 10h avec même au moins un jeu de moins de 5h.

----------


## PeaK

Inscrit également !

Pour la durée, à chacun de voir, non ? On a la possibilité de préciser plein de choses dans notre profil et/ou à la personne qui choisi les jeux, et on est libre de définir la liste de jeux.
On a tous une vision plus ou moins différente de l'évènement, mais pour moi c'est l'occasion de découvrir de bons jeux que je n'ai pas encore terminés, quitte à les finir en dehors s'ils sont trop longs... Je préfèrerai un jeu long qui envoi du pâté plutôt qu'un jeu médiocre mais court.

----------


## sebarnolds

Ben, la durée limitée, c'est dans les règles de base (cf la page d'accueil du site). Du coup, si quelqu'un veut du plus long, ça doit être l'exception et pas la règle.

----------


## madgic

Les règles sur le site sont :




> Choisissez au moins 1 jeu qui dure moins de 5 heures et au moins 1 en dessous de 10. Tous les jeux doivent durer une quinzaine d'heures au maximum (sauf indication contraire dans les précisions du profil).

----------


## PeaK

> Ben, la durée limitée, c'est dans les règles de base (cf la page d'accueil du site). Du coup, si quelqu'un veut du plus long, ça doit être l'exception et pas la règle.


Oui, c'est très bien dans l'autre sens aussi. J'avoue ne pas être retourné voir les règles depuis un moment.




> Les règles sur le site sont :


OK, c'est noté.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et voilà, liste mise à jour. Et même pas à l'arrache le dernier jour pour une fois  :Vibre: 

On approche des 250 jeux quand même. Il est grand temps de dégraisser tout ça.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Liste mise à jour et inscription faite pour moi aussi !

----------


## leeoneil

Moi aussi je suis chaud, et en ce moment j'ai lancé un jeu qui peut être mis en pause facilement (No Man's Sky).
Et là la période proposée est confortable quand même !

----------


## banditbandit

Arf je suis quand même tenté, reste à voir quelle sera la durée, j'attends les annonces du gouvernement...

----------


## ajcrou

> T'inquiètes pas, si tu veux on t'élimines à la réunification pour que t'es le temps de commencer tes jeux de l'event


C'est surtout que depuis quelques mois, j'ai beaucoup de mal à lancer un jeu qui ne me motive pas fortement.

----------


## Franky Mikey

26 inscrits déjà, pas mal. On est dans la moyenne haute des events récents.

On se motive pour monter à 30 d'ici ce soir ?  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

Salut j'aurais bien voulu m'inscrire mais j'arrive pas à reseter mon password (que j'ai oublié évidemment  ::|:  ), j'ai ce message d'erreur :




> A PHP Error was encountered
> 
> Severity: Warning
> 
> Message: session_set_cookie_params(): Cannot change session cookie parameters when session is active
> 
> Filename: Session/Session.php
> 
> Line Number: 294
> ...



Edit : c'est bon mon nouveau mot de passe fonctionne, je suis inscrit on verra bien ....  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyeud

BLAEO à jour, et mon profil sur le site de l'event à jour aussi avec les jeux Epic et GoG.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'avais pas trop remis BLAEO à jour depuis un an, ça m'a pris un certain temps  ::ninja:: 
Par contre j'ai pas mis mes autres launchers, c'est une bonne idée ça, je vais voir pour les ajouter (vu la quantité de jeux que j'ai sur EGS, Twitch et compagnie...)

----------


## Kulfy

Et le cap des 30 participants a été atteint  ::lol:: 
J'ai fait un peu de ménage sur BLAEO également, my bodybacklog is ready  :Petit Viking: 

@madgic : on lance l'event dans la soirée ?

----------


## PeaK

J'ai laissé tomber BLAEO, je dois avoir à peu près autant de backlog sur Steam que sur les autres plateformes... Du coup c'est une feuille Excel mais c'est moins joli pour la personne qui va choisir...  ::unsure::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Moi c'est une feuille Word mais qui est très jolie parce que Biscuit a insisté pour que je mette "une jolie police".

 ::siffle:: 

Sinon moi aussi j'ai mis Epic mais ce sera plutôt en backup, en faisant la liste je me suis dit que je préférerais priorisés les machins pour lesquels j'ai vaguement payé un truc à un moment ou à un autre.  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Moi c'est une feuille Word mais qui est très jolie parce que Biscuit a insisté pour que je mette "une jolie police".


Ça pue le comic sans  :tired:

----------


## madgic

> on lance l'event dans la soirée ?


Oui  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ça pue le comic sans


Je lui ai dit de ne pas le mettre justement mais il l'a laissé pour m'embêter  :tired:

----------


## Flad

J'ai pas check mon blaeo, tant pis pour vous  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

Pas mis à jour mes listes non plus, mais la diff' avec le précédent event est minime  ::): 
J'ai fini les jeux du précédent event, sans doute 2-3 autres bricoles mais pas grand-chose d'autre.

----------


## madgic

L'event est lancé  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ruvon et La Chouette pour moi  ::lol::  je vais bien m'amuser je pense.

Enfin j'espère...  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

*La Chouette* :

*Splasher*: excellent plateformer, pas si hardcore que ça.*Q.U.B.E.*: des énigmes en vu première personne, plutôt sympa.*Wuppo*: de l'aventure, avec un gigantesque A. Ne te laisse pas avoir par la direction artistique, c'est trop bien ce jeu.*Half-Life*: FPS rétro.*Crayon Physics Deluxe*: le jeu à petite session, à lancer entre deux run de Monster PromEt pour le thème, *Lone Survivor*: jeu d'horreur 2D avec une pire ambiance.

J'ai cherché des VN ou point'n'click, je crois que tu aimes ça, malheureusement j'ai rien trouvé. J'espère que cette liste te plaira, pour une fois j'ai pas réussi à piocher dans des genres différents. Je suis dispo si tu veux en discuter.

----------


## La Chouette

Biscuitkzh :

*A Hat in Time* : un des rares platformers 3D qui m'aient plu, avec une ambiance très sympa (9 heures)
*Love is Dead* : pas fait ce jeu, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé la série de jeux flash "I saw her" par le même dev, très mignons (6 heures)
*Old Man's Journey* : un jeu court, plutôt émouvant, avec un adorable petit vieux (1 heure 30)
*Finding Paradise* : suite de To the Moon, que tu as semble-t-il apprécié lors d'un des events précédents, c'est tout aussi beau comme histoire (5 heures)
*Wandersong* : dans le rôle d'un barde, sauve le monde grâce à ton chant (9 heures)

Pour le thème, et parce que tu acceptes un jeu long : *Slime Rancher*, où la solitude est la bienvenue, plutôt que pesante comme souvent, à faire jusqu'aux crédits, et plus si affinités (15 heures)

----------


## Supergounou

> *Wandersong*


 ::o:   ::wub:: 
Il est trop bien ce jeu, je t'envie de le découvrir Biscuitkzh.

----------


## jopopoe

*acdctabs* : 

*INSIDE* : Un jeu de plate-forme / énigme assez unique, qui est vraiment une expérience très intéressante. 3h30

*Monster Prom* : Je ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est mais tout le monde en dit du bien j'ai l'impression, donc on va dire jeu "CPC seal of approval". 1h00

*Owlboy* : Un des plus beaux jeux en pixel art qui existe, et un jeu de plate-forme de très bonne facture. 8h00

*SteamWorld Heist* : Un jeu de tir tactique en 2D dans un univers steampunk futuriste. Une valeur sûre. 12h00

*BioShock Infinite* : Pas aussi bien que les deux premiers jeux mais il reste sympa à parcourir. Je ne parlerai pas de l'histoire par contre, on va pas lancer une flame war en ce début d'event  ::ninja::  11h30

*Bastion* : Je garde un très bon souvenir de ce jeu, avec un bon gameplay, une très bonne ambiance et une histoire plus profonde qu'on ne pourrait le croire. 6h00



Edit : Oh et le jeu du thème c'est INSIDE.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour Mordicus :




> Merci pour la liste super propre !
> 
> *Axiom Verge* : un metroid-like bourré d'excellentes idées qui vaut le détour.
> *Battle Chef Brigade* : je n'y ai pas joué mais il a l'air franchement sympa, en plus d'être super bien noté.
> *Four Last Things* : une brève aventure pointe-et-clique totalement loufoque, dans des décors tirés de tableaux de la Renaissance.
> *Lara Croft GO* : petit jeu de logique qui m'avait agréablement surpris, parfait pour de petites sessions.
> *Nuclear Throne* : de l'action rogue-like hyper péchue, un peu long mais je ne résiste pas au plaisir de te le proposer. Objectif pour le valider : battre Lil' Hunter (boss du niveau 5), tu peux aller plus loin si tu le souhaites.
> *Unreal** : pour finir, un bon vieil FPS qui était magnifique en 1998. Son ambiance, rythmée par les bips du traducteur universel et les musiques signées A. Brandon et M. van den Boss, reste captivante. Accessoirement, aucune âme n'y communique avec nous en langage humain, il cochera donc la case "solitude" de la sélection.
> 
> * Note : "Unreal Gold" inclut le jeu de base et son add-on "Return to Na Pali". Terminer le premier me semble amplement suffisant dans le cadre de l'event (l'add-on est carrément une deuxième campagne, assez longue en plus).

----------


## Kulfy

Pour doggy d :




> Il me fallait donc choisir 6 jeux parmi une liste de...12 ! (Vita & PS3 only) Autant dire que j'ai plutôt procédé par élimination que par coup de coeur !
> 
> *Code : Realize ~Guardian of Rebirth* (11h) : Un petit VN pour commencer ; tu me tiendras au courant si tu as préféré finir avec Herlock Sholmès ou Abraham Van Helsing  
> *Earth Defense Force 2025* (16h) : C'est moche comme tout, mais ça a l'air délicieusement débile !
> *Metal Gear Rising Revengeance* (7h) : Je l'ai fait pour un précédent event...pas trop ma came, mais y a quand même quelques passages bien débilos...Nanomachines, son ! 
> *Puppeteer* (10h) : L'ambiance de celui-ci a l'air vraiment chouette, d'assez loin le jeu qui me fait le plus envie dans ta liste
> *Retro/Grade* (1h) : Un jeu de rythme avec un concept sympa : Nolan lui a tout repris dans Tenet
> *Siren Blood Curse* (11h) : Et un survival horror pour terminer dans le thème ; je ne connaissais pas cette license, mais ça a l'air bien creepy comme il faut.

----------


## sebarnolds

Pour *ajcrou* :
- *My Memory of Us* (5h) parce j'ai adoré ce jeu
- *The Witcher 2* (long) parce que tu dis que la durée ne te fais pas peur et que tu aimes les RPGs. Perso, si tu fais le prologue et l'acte 1, c'est suffisant dans le cadre de l'event.
- *>observer_* (7h) parce qu'il est installé depuis le début de l'année sur mon pc et que je ne désespère pas d'arriver à le lancer  ::): 
- *Finding Paradise* (5h) parce que les jeux précédents (To The Moon) étaient pas mal, même super pour certains
- *Gunpoint* (3h) parce que tu ne l'as pas mis dans ton backlog Excel, mais qu'il y est dans Steam et que c'est un genre différent mais un jeu que j'ai bien apprécié.
- *Dishonored 2* (15h) parce qu'il faut un peu d'action aussi et qu'il est dans mon backlog aussi alors que j'avais adoré le premier.

Pour le thème, bien que l'histoire traite de 2 enfants (qui sont d'ailleurs tout le temps ensemble dans le jeu), je trouve que My Memory of Us est bien dans le ton. Après tout, ils se retrouvent seuls pendant la guerre. Et sans spoiler, ça va bien avec d'autres éléments de l'histoire

J'espère que ma sélection te convient et que tu passeras du bon temps dessus.

----------


## maxtidus10

Pour *Cguyom* :

*Limbo* (3h30 à 4h) : Jeu de l'event (thème solitude) : un petit voyage angoissant, ou le jeu nous laisse pour le coup totalement seul avec ses mécaniques et dans son scénario. Une belle petite expérience.

*Bastion* (6 à 9h) : Un jeu que j'avais vraiment bien aimé, action en vue à l'isométrique : petite histoire sympatoche, mais ambiance et décors qui m'avaient beaucoup plus et une touche rpg que je n'avais pas renié non plus.
*Dust: An Elysian Tail* (10 à 13h) : Par les mêmes créateurs que Bastion  ::P:  Là, on a affaire à un beat'em up (avec une très légère touuche rpg), dans de jolis environnements en 2D, j'avais bien apprécié l'expérience.

*Machinarium* (5 à 6h) : Allons y pour ce petit point and click magnifique dans son design je trouve. Avec des énigmes sympas, et pas trop alambiquées pour le genre.
*
Bioshock* (12 à 15h) : plus vraiment besoin de présenter le bousin, mais il vaut le coup d'être fait. Un immersive sim avec une ambiance juste géniale dans une citée sous-marine de Rapture hypnotique.

*Orwell* (4 à 5h30) : un jeu que j'ai moi-même découvert par un event du backlog, une expérience textuelle vraiment immersive, et même si le gameplay en lui-même est assez limité, le scénario vaut vraiment le détour.

----------


## Flad

Orkestra, je fais le choix dans la date journée, ce soir au plus tard.

----------


## Flad

Bon j'ai niqué mon démarrage de taf mais au moins *Orkestra* est servi : 

Dans l'ordre de durée la plus courte à la plus longue : 

- *Katamari Damacy REROLL* (5h)

- *Resident Evil* (7h) (confiner dans un manoir !)

- *Wandersong* (9h)

- *A Hat in Time* (9h)

- *Ghost of a tale* (11h)

- *Dead Cells* (14h)

J'espère avoir assez varié les styles de jeu et surtout que tu vas bien t'amuser !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bon j'ai niqué [...]
> *Orkestra* est servi


 :WTF:  !

----------


## Flad

> !


 :Red:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ruvon je m'occupe de toi ce soir.
C'est une menace.

----------


## ajcrou

A PeaK

Je m'occupe de ta sélection dans la journée..., un peu besoin de dormir actuellement après une nuit (trop) courte.





> Pour *ajcrou* :
> - *The Witcher 2* (long) parce que tu dis que la durée ne te fais pas peur et que tu aimes les RPGs. Perso, si tu fais le prologue et l'acte 1, c'est suffisant dans le cadre de l'event.


D'abord merci pour la sélection. J'essayerais de faire mieux que la prochaine fois (quoique ça sera facile  ::ninja:: ).

Par contre, est-ce que tu changer Witcher 2, j'avais oublié de le retirer de ma liste (terminé durant l'été).

----------


## leeoneil

J'ai choisi pour *Kulfy*....
Ptin ta liste de 750 jeux m'a foutu la trouille  ::O: 

*Home* - 1h - Le jeu parfait pour le thème.... Vous vous réveillez seul, dans une maison isolée.... Mais qu'est-ce que vous faites là ? Du bon gros pixel pas "art" mais je l'avais trouvé bien cool !
*Call of Cthulhu* - 8h - Une bonne ambiance bien glauque, gameplay simpliste mais c'est beau et prenant
*Little inferno* - 3h - Encore un bien dans le thème ! Seul, isolé dans une maison devant un feu de cheminée. J'ai vraiment aimé, c'est poétique comme world of goo.
*Papo & yo* - 3h30 - Je l'ai fait lors du dernier event. Le sujet n'est pas très joyeux, mais le jeu bien malin. Encore un personnage seul face à.....
*The Cave* - 5h - Là aussi on a de l'isolement ! Un narrateur génial, une aventure courte mais bien foutue, quels sont les mystères enfermés dans ce dédale ?
*Legend of Grimrock* - 16h - Bien enfermé dans un donjon, mais pas seul par contre ! Si besoin d'un bon gros jeu, à faire pour découvrir le renouveau du dungeon crawler !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Par contre, est-ce que tu changer Witcher 2, j'avais oublié de le retirer de ma liste (terminé durant l'été).


Je viens de te le retirer, du coup sebarnolds devrait pouvoir t'en rentrer un autre à la place (sinon seb n'hésite pas à le dire ici et on le mettra manuellement).

----------


## Ruvon

> Ruvon je m'occupe de toi ce soir.
> C'est une menace.


 :Sweat: 

N'ayant fait aucun jeu (hou, bouh, honte sur moi) lors du précédent par manque de temps à l'époque, tu peux retaper dans cette liste  :;): 

Je m'occupe de leeoneil dans la journée  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

> Je viens de te le retirer, du coup sebarnolds devrait pouvoir t'en rentrer un autre à la place (sinon seb n'hésite pas à le dire ici et on le mettra manuellement).


Désolé encore..., inscription à cet event un peu en catastrophe et journée (soirée) un peu longue hier, résultat oublié de mettre la liste à jours.  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fait mon choix pour *maxtidus10*:




> Voici ma sélection, j'ai essayé de rester sur des jeux de moins de 15h, dans des styles variés, et des jeux auxquels j'ai joué (sauf Sniper Elite, j'avais fait le 2 seulement):
> 
> *A Story About My Uncle* (3h): Un jeu que j'avais découvert lors d'un event baclokg, et j'avais bien apprécié, même si certains passages peuvent un peu frustrants. Très court, donc ça passe bien.*Spec Ops: The Line* (6h): Jeu qui a une très bonne critique sur le forum CPC, et personnellement j'ai bien apprécié même si je ne le classerais pas dans les chefs d'œuvre comme certains le font.*MURDERED: SOUL SUSPECT* (7h): Excellent jeu que j'ai fini l'année dernière, j'ai adoré l'ambiance, l'histoire et le gameplay. Un gros coup de coeur personnel.*ENSLAVED: Odyssey to the West* (9h): Un autre jeu que j'ai fini lors d'un event et que j'ai énormément apprécié. C'est un jeu souvent peu connu mais qui est très intéressant à faire.*Sniper Elite 3* (9h): J'ai joué au 2 de la série et j'avais trouvé ça très cool, j'espère que le 3 est aussi bien (je dois le faire aussi d'ailleurs un jour). Si tu y joues, et vu que tu as fini le 2 aussi, je suis preneur d'un retour *Mafia II: Definitive Edition* (11h): pas aussi bon que Mafia 1 mais bien meilleur que Mafia 2, j'ai passé un très bon moment sur ce jeu à l'époque de sa sortie (la version originale donc, pas la DE). Très bonne histoire, c'est joli, et d'une durée parfaite.
> 
> Les 2 premiers jeux correspondent au thème 
> En espérant que ça te plaira !

----------


## Chiff

Pour *Flad*

Pour les jeux qui correspondent au thème :

- *Alien Isolation* : *Spoiler Alert* Bon ok tu ne seras pas seul sur le vaisseau  ::ninja:: 
- *Amnesia* : *Spoiler Alert* Bon ok là non plus  ::ninja:: 

Ensuite :

- *Call of Juarez Gunslinger* : Un jeu ambiance far west bien sympathique
- *Hell Yeah !* : Un platformer bien barré
- *Seasons after fall* : Un jeu un peu plus calme

Et enfin pour te détendre *wink wink*

- *Hunie Pop* : On ne le présente plus !

----------


## Flad

> Pour *Flad*
> 
> Pour les jeux qui correspondent au thème :
> 
> - *Alien Isolation* : *Spoiler Alert* Bon ok tu ne seras pas seul sur le vaisseau 
> - *Amnesia* : *Spoiler Alert* Bon ok là non plus 
> 
> Ensuite :
> 
> ...


Han pas mal cette sélection ! Merci !
Faut que j'arrive à en finir au moins 1 dans les 15jours qui viennent, après j'ai ma ps5  ::ninja::

----------


## PeaK

> A PeaK
> 
> Je m'occupe de ta sélection dans la journée..., un peu besoin de dormir actuellement après une nuit (trop) courte.


Pas de problème Ajcrou, je sais ce que c'est!  :;): 


Voici ma selection pour Parpaingue:
 *VVVVVV*, un jeu de plateforme (2h) *Rime*, un jeu d'aventure (5h) *Yoku's Island*, qui emprunte pas mal d'éléments aux jeux de flipper (6h) *Shadowrun Returns*, RPG tour par tour dans un monde cyberpunk (11h) *Opus Magnum*, un casse tête (15h, mais découpé en différents levels, possible d'y jouer en petites sessions) Et pour la solitude... *Soma*! Un jeu d'horreur (9h)

----------


## Ruvon

> Han pas mal cette sélection ! Merci !
> Faut que j'arrive à en finir au moins 1 dans les 15jours qui viennent, après j'ai ma ps5


Je sens que ton choix va se porter sur Hunie Pop, un jeu parfaitement adapté puisqu'il peut se jouer à une main  ::ninja::

----------


## LaitLucratif

Kaede, pardon je suis à la bourre pour préparer ma liste de jeux, je fais un google docs dans la matinée ! (edit : c'est fait)

Pour *frankymikey*,

Alors les deux jeux plus ou moins longs :
- *Yuppie Psycho* : un chouette jeu horrifique indé bien satirique (fixed) sur le monde de l'entreprise, très belle DA, chouette OST. Beaucoup d'humour mais qui ne met jamais l'horreur trop en retrait, c'est bien équilibré. Une dizaine d'heures pour en venir à bout je dirais.
- *Blasphemous* : un sublime metroidvania, assez classique dans le gameplay mais dont l'univers et ses mystères sont immersifs et passionnants, c'est magnifique et envoutant. Parfois pas évident aussi.

Ensuite :
- *A Short Hike* : la douce pause, belle ballade indé assez courte et plaisante.
- *Lethal League Blaze* : pas encore joué à celui-ci mais d'excellents souvenirs en multi sur le premier. Comme c'est l'event de la solitude, un petit jeu multi...
- *Raiden V* : un choix peut être particulier, mais c'est un excellent shmup. Je ne connais pas ton expérience avec les shmup donc difficile de te donner un objectif à atteindre, mais celui des habitués du genre est de finir le jeu sans claquer de crédit supplémentaire, et en général c'est loin d'être évident.  ::ninja:: 
- *Minit* : pour peu qu'on accroche au concept, c'est une chouette relecture des vieux Zelda. Pas très long donc pas trop lassant.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci beaucoup !  ::): 




> satyrique


 :Sweat:

----------


## doggy d

> Pour doggy d :


C'est parfait merci !!!
c'est le but de l'Event, à terme j'aurai éliminé *totalement* ce backlog console   :;): 

Pour *JOPOPOE* :

*Super Metroid* (+- 8h) = un jeu légendaire sans qui Castlevania Symphony of the Night n'aurait pas existé
*Brutal DOOM* (+- 5h) = une claque énorme... tous les FPS semblent fades en comparaison
*Celeste* (+- 10h) = un classique instantané, tout a déjà été dit sur ses grandes qualités (gameplay et narration, le fond et la forme, musiques géniales)
*ABZU* (+- 2h) = gameplay apaisant et contemplatif dans la veine de Journey avec de magnifiques musiques
*Undertale* (+- 7h) = apparemment un grand "petit jeu" d'une grande fraicheur
Jeu de l'Event = *Alien Isolation* (+- 20h), la solitude à l'état pur

----------


## cguyom

> Pour *Cguyom* :
> 
> *Limbo* (3h30 à 4h) : Jeu de l'event (thème solitude) : un petit voyage angoissant, ou le jeu nous laisse pour le coup totalement seul avec ses mécaniques et dans son scénario. Une belle petite expérience.
> 
> *Bastion* (6 à 9h) : Un jeu que j'avais vraiment bien aimé, action en vue à l'isométrique : petite histoire sympatoche, mais ambiance et décors qui m'avaient beaucoup plus et une touche rpg que je n'avais pas renié non plus.
> *Dust: An Elysian Tail* (10 à 13h) : Par les mêmes créateurs que Bastion  Là, on a affaire à un beat'em up (avec une très légère touuche rpg), dans de jolis environnements en 2D, j'avais bien apprécié l'expérience.
> 
> *Machinarium* (5 à 6h) : Allons y pour ce petit point and click magnifique dans son design je trouve. Avec des énigmes sympas, et pas trop alambiquées pour le genre.
> *
> ...


Merci pour cette sélection ! Je vais essayer de faire mieux que lors du précédent event (0 pointé, mais ce coup ci la ligue de Path Of Exile est bien moins intéressante). Bastion j'ai déjà tenté mais pas accroché. Je vais lui redonner sa chance.

----------


## cguyom

Ma sélection pour *Kaede* :

*Gris* [~4h] : le jeu de l'event. Solitude poétique.
*This war of mine* [~12h] : survivre. À la solitude ou à la guerre.
*SteamWorld Dig* [~5h] : Creuser, creuser et encore creuser. J'avais bien aimé, le faisant presque d'une traite.
*Max Payne 3* [~12h] : FPS action cinématographique. J'avais pris plaisir à le faire.
*Hyper Light Drifter* [~10h] : jeu découvert via le premier event de l'année. Un coup de coeur.
*Dead Space* [~12h] : Halloween n'est pas si loin.

J'espère que la sélection te plaira ! Joli backlog en tout cas, Baalim ne le renierait pas.

----------


## banditbandit

@Hyeud

J'ai yeuté un peu ta liste apparemment ya du monde, ça va pas être simple, je te fais ça dans la journée.

----------


## sebarnolds

> A PeaK
> 
> Je m'occupe de ta sélection dans la journée..., un peu besoin de dormir actuellement après une nuit (trop) courte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'abord merci pour la sélection. J'essayerais de faire mieux que la prochaine fois (quoique ça sera facile ).
> 
> Par contre, est-ce que tu changer Witcher 2, j'avais oublié de le retirer de ma liste (terminé durant l'été).


Du coup, je te laisse le choix parmi (par ordre de préférence personnelle) :
- Far Cry 3
- Hitman 2
- Prey
- Assassin's Creed II

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de te le retirer, du coup sebarnolds devrait pouvoir t'en rentrer un autre à la place (sinon seb n'hésite pas à le dire ici et on le mettra manuellement).


Merci, à priori, on dirait que je peux mettre son remplaçant.

----------


## ajcrou

> - Hitman 2


On va dire Hitman 2 comme il m'a été offert par un généreux, c'est l'occasion de le faire.

----------


## Hyeud

> @Hyeud
> 
> J'ai yeuté un peu ta liste apparemment ya du monde, ça va pas être simple, je te fais ça dans la journée.


Pas de soucis, oui j'ai un gros backlog grâce au Monthly qui enlarge bien, même si je me suis calmé ces derniers temps grâce à la médiocrité des derniers monthly et je n'achète presque plus rien, mais y'a beaucoup de bons jeux, ce qui te permettra de choisir facilement. Surtout que tu peux envoyer du gros jeux qui tâchent, je devais partir en vacances 4-5 semaines et je me retrouve cloué chez moi.

Cool, je m'occupe de Rouxbarbe.  :Fourbe: 

Bon déjà premier jeu easy à choisir, un GOTY pour moi :
*A plague Tale : Innocence*

Une vieillerie qui a bien vieilli parait-il :
*Beyond Good and Evil*

Un jeu court et qui fait peur :
*Distraint*

De la détente, un gros coup de cœur, même pour un monstre dénué de sentiment comme Supergounou ( ::P: ):
*Eastshade*

Une autre tuerie pour moi, surtout, prends le comme un walk-sim d'ambiance et tout ce passera bien si tu aimes les barbus du nord avec une grosse hache entre... les mains :
*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*

Et pour le thème solitude :
*Stealth Inc. 2* perso j'ai beaucoup aimé ce jeu, même si j'ai préféré le premier


A part Distraint et Eastshade, j'ai joué et fini les 4 autres jeux et je les ai, tous les 4, beaucoup appréciés, en espérant que tu t'amuses tout autant, je pense t'avoir gâté avec cette liste.

----------


## parpaingue

> Voici ma selection pour Parpaingue:
>  *VVVVVV*, un jeu de plateforme (2h) *Rime*, un jeu d'aventure (5h) *Yoku's Island*, qui emprunte pas mal d'éléments aux jeux de flipper (6h) *Shadowrun Returns*, RPG tour par tour dans un monde cyberpunk (11h) *Opus Magnum*, un casse tête (15h, mais découpé en différents levels, possible d'y jouer en petites sessions) Et pour la solitude... *Soma*! Un jeu d'horreur (9h)


Sympa, c'est bien varié.

Pour sebarnolds:

*Bad north* 6h : du petit STR
*Call of juarez: gunslinger* 5h : FPS simple et efficace avec une bonne ambiance western
*Celeste* 9h : besoin de le présenter ?
*The marvelous miss take* 6h : un peu d'infiltration légère
*Resident Evil HD remaster* 11h : pour le thème. Ok, on croise quelques gens, mais globalement on reste seul dans un manoir isolé
*Deponia* 9h : das point'n click aus Deutschland. Je l'ai fait au dernier event et j'avais bien aimé

----------


## Kaede

> Ma sélection pour *Kaede* :
> 
> *Gris* [~4h] : le jeu de l'event. Solitude poétique.
> *This war of mine* [~12h] : survivre. À la solitude ou à la guerre.
> *SteamWorld Dig* [~5h] : Creuser, creuser et encore creuser. J'avais bien aimé, le faisant presque d'une traite.
> *Max Payne 3* [~12h] : FPS action cinématographique. J'avais pris plaisir à le faire.
> *Hyper Light Drifter* [~10h] : jeu découvert via le premier event de l'année. Un coup de coeur.
> *Dead Space* [~12h] : Halloween n'est pas si loin.
> 
> J'espère que la sélection te plaira ! Joli backlog en tout cas, Baalim ne le renierait pas.


Salut,

Dans ta liste, j'ai déjà fait : SteamWorld Dig, Max Payne 3, Hyper Light Drifter et Dead Space.
Désolé  ::'(: 
Les deux premiers, par contre, pas encore joué donc parfait !
Il y a une liste de jeux pour lesquels mon temps de jeu n'est pas tracké (c'est sur mon profil), pense à la checker  :;):  Elle n'est malheureusement pas complète du tout (tu n'y as loupé que Dead Space), promis je me charge de la mettre à jour ce soir ou demain au plus tard.

C'était une belle sélection en tout cas. Je commence déjà ces deux-là. Je suis content que tu aies pioché Gris, j'avais presque oublié que je l'avais choppé mais c'est un jeu que je voulais lancer.

----------


## jopopoe

Merci à *doggy d* pour ma liste, elle est bien sympa  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai fait mon choix pour *maxtidus10*:


Merci beaucoup pour la sélection, je ne sais pas trop par lequel je commencerai quand j'aurai un peu de temps pour jouer, la période sera riche en taf donc je n'en ferai sans doute qu'un seul, mais ils me tentent plus ou moins tous, donc... Je verrai^^

----------


## Kulfy

> J'ai choisi pour *Kulfy*....
> Ptin ta liste de 750 jeux m'a foutu la trouille 
> 
> *Home* - 1h - Le jeu parfait pour le thème.... Vous vous réveillez seul, dans une maison isolée.... Mais qu'est-ce que vous faites là ? Du bon gros pixel pas "art" mais je l'avais trouvé bien cool !
> *Call of Cthulhu* - 8h - Une bonne ambiance bien glauque, gameplay simpliste mais c'est beau et prenant
> *Little inferno* - 3h - Encore un bien dans le thème ! Seul, isolé dans une maison devant un feu de cheminée. J'ai vraiment aimé, c'est poétique comme world of goo.
> *Papo & yo* - 3h30 - Je l'ai fait lors du dernier event. Le sujet n'est pas très joyeux, mais le jeu bien malin. Encore un personnage seul face à.....
> *The Cave* - 5h - Là aussi on a de l'isolement ! Un narrateur génial, une aventure courte mais bien foutue, quels sont les mystères enfermés dans ce dédale ?
> *Legend of Grimrock* - 16h - Bien enfermé dans un donjon, mais pas seul par contre ! Si besoin d'un bon gros jeu, à faire pour découvrir le renouveau du dungeon crawler !


Et encore, j'en avais retiré quasi une centaine dans la journée  :Sweat: 
Merci pour la liste, tout me tente ! Je me mets là-dessus dès que j'en aurai fini avec mon Subnautica du moment.

----------


## cguyom

> Salut,
> 
> Dans ta liste, j'ai déjà fait : SteamWorld Dig, Max Payne 3, Hyper Light Drifter et Dead Space.
> Désolé 
> Les deux premiers, par contre, pas encore joué donc parfait !
> Il y a une liste de jeux pour lesquels mon temps de jeu n'est pas tracké (c'est sur mon profil), pense à la checker  Elle n'est malheureusement pas complète du tout (tu n'y as loupé que Dead Space), promis je me charge de la mettre à jour ce soir ou demain au plus tard.
> 
> C'était une belle sélection en tout cas. Je commence déjà ces deux-là. Je suis content que tu aies pioché Gris, j'avais presque oublié que je l'avais choppé mais c'est un jeu que je voulais lancer.


Si je remplace pour les jeux suivant ça te va ?  ::): 

*SteamWorld : Heist* [~15h]
*Spec Ops: The Line* [~7h]
*Wonder Boy* [~3h]
*Banner Saga* [~12h]

----------


## Kaede

Déjà tous faits (Wonder Boy c'est le remake, bien sûr ?) _sauf_ SteamWorld : Heist.
La dernière colonne dans le CSV est le temps de jeu (en secondes). Pour Spec Ops et Wonder Boy, tu peux voir que je les ai déjà fait  :;): 
Pour Banner Saga c'est encore un jeu où le temps de jeu n'est pas tracké (je l'ai fait sur GOG). Pas taper  ::'(: 

On va y arriver  :^_^:

----------


## cguyom

> Déjà tous faits (Wonder Boy c'est le remake, bien sûr ?) _sauf_ SteamWorld : Heist.
> La dernière colonne dans le CSV est le temps de jeu (en secondes). Pour Spec Ops et Wonder Boy, tu peux voir que je les ai déjà fait 
> Pour Banner Saga c'est encore un jeu où le temps de jeu n'est pas tracké (je l'ai fait sur GOG). Pas taper 
> 
> On va y arriver


C'est pas super simple car je ne peux pas récupérer ton fichier sur le PC du boulot, du coup je le fais depuis mon téléphone  ::unsure:: 
Mais on progresse !

Nouvelle tentative :

*Gris* [~4h]
*This war of mine* [10 ~ 15h]
*SteamWorld : Heist* [~15h]
*Northgard* [~15h]
*Call of Duty: WWII* [~7h]
*The Worlf Among Us* [~10h]

----------


## Kaede

Nickel  ::): 

Merci !

----------


## ajcrou

Pour PeaK, je te propose la liste suivante


En temps normal j'aurais proposé, comme d'habitude, Dragon Age Origins ou Pillars of Eternity (avec une limite sur un acte) car il est scandaleux d'avoir ces jeux dans ton backlog, mais pour une fois je vais un peu varier.

1°: Gris car c'est graphiquement très joli, mais aussi très émouvant et parfaitement adapté au thème de la solitude ;

2°: Life is Strange 1 car un petit jeu narratif c'est toujours agréable ;

3°: Child of Light ;

4°: Alan Wake, histoire de changer un peu de genre ;

5°: Never Alone, un petit jeu de plateforme assez court avec une thématique originale (et un vague aspect culturel) et il y a aussi un petit renard.

6°: A Short Hike, jamais joué, mais tout le monde dit que c'est excellent donc...

----------


## PeaK

> Pour PeaK, je te propose la liste suivante
> 
> 
> En temps normal j'aurais proposé, comme d'habitude, Dragon Age Origins ou Pillars of Eternity (avec une limite sur un acte) car il est scandaleux d'avoir ces jeux dans ton backlog, mais pour une fois je vais un peu varier.
> 
> 1°: Gris car c'est graphiquement très joli, mais aussi très émouvant et parfaitement adapté au thème de la solitude ;
> 
> 2°: Life is Strange 1 car un petit jeu narratif c'est toujours agréable ;
> 
> ...


Pour Life is Strange, je triche, j'ai déjà fait l'épisode 1... Je ferai donc les épisodes 2 à 5. Merci ajcrou, chouette selection!  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

> Pour Life is Strange, je triche, j'ai déjà fait l'épisode 1... Je ferai donc les épisodes 2 à 5. Merci ajcrou, chouette selection!


Parfait, je vais valider ça.

----------


## Orkestra

> Bon j'ai niqué mon démarrage de taf mais au moins *Orkestra* est servi : 
> 
> Dans l'ordre de durée la plus courte à la plus longue : 
> 
> - *Katamari Damacy REROLL* (5h)
> 
> - *Resident Evil* (7h) (confiner dans un manoir !)
> 
> - *Wandersong* (9h)
> ...


Sur les 6 jeux, 5 étaient déjà installés, tu as niqué juste  ::ninja:: 
Bon, Katamari Damacy je l'ai fait sur PS2 à l'époque et comme je risque de ne pas avoir tellement de temps pour jouer, il risque de passer à la trappe (mais pas besoin de le remplacer, le reste de la liste m'ira très bien  :;): )



*Ma liste pour Flugel :*

J'ai essayé de varier : jeux 2D/3D, action, réflexion, aventure... On a pas mal de jeux en commun dans nos listes BLAEO (bon, tu en as 3 fois plus que moi haha), j'espère que la liste t'ira ! Je te copie-colle (quand je les ai retrouvés) les retours que j'ai fait sur les jeux après les avoir terminés !



- *Minit* (1h30)


Spoiler Alert! 


Un jeu d'aventure-action (l'emphase n'est pas vraiment mise sur l'action) qui fait bien évidemment penser à Zelda Link's Awakening avec ses graphismes en noir & blanc très réussis pour peu qu'on apprécie les gros pixels et dans lequel on est l'objet d'une malédiction qui nous voit mourir toutes les 60 secondes et nous ramène à la maison du héros (on pourra "sélectionner" de nouveaux points de spawn à mesure qu'on explore). Il faudra donc réussir à explorer, résoudre des puzzles, découvrir de nouveaux objets en tenant compte de cette mécanique qui marche assez bien je dois dire (le plaisir de courir attraper un nouvel objet à la dernière seconde ). Au gameplay et à sa mécanique principale s'ajoute l'univers du jeu qui est aussi très sympa : sur une carte finalement relativement petite les devs ont réussi à créer un monde très vivant avec des personnages attachants (la tortue qui parle super lentement ) et le tout forme un ensemble que j'ai beaucoup apprécié !

Seul reproche : je savais que le jeu était vraiment court (1h50 pour 75% de complétion environ) mais à mon avis Minit souffre aussi d'un problème de rythme : relativement lent dans l'ensemble, la fin arrive très brusquement et m'a laissé avec la drôle d'impression que le jeu aurait du être plus étoffé. Un "j'en veux encore" un peu frustrant donc. Il me reste certes à explorer le New Game + et à chercher à obtenir le 100% éventuellement mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce genre de contenu qui manque...

Une impression finale un peu altérée par cette sensation donc qui n'enlève pourtant rien au plaisir qu'a été la découverte de l'univers de Minit ; je suivrai avec intérêt les prochaines productions de ces dévs en tous cas ! 



- *She Remembered Caterpillars* (4h)


Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai terminé She Remembered Caterpillars, un jeu de puzzle où le but est d'amener des petites bestioles de couleurs différentes (jaune, bleu, rouge ; et ensuite, en mélangeant, vert, orange, violet, auxquelles s'ajoutent enfin blanc et noir) jusqu'à la "fin" des niveaux. Pour rendre tout ça intéressant, certaines portions de chemins ne sont accessibles qu'à certaines couleurs, certaines ne s'activent que si des bestioles restent appuyée sur des interrupteurs, ajouter à ça le fait de combiner et dé-combiner des bestioles deux à deux et vous obtenez un jeu dans lequel il faut parfois bien se triturer les méninges pour arriver à en voir le bout.
C'est extrêmement joli (dessiné et animé à la main), très mignon et bien pensé. Ça arrive souvent quand on joue à de chouettes jeux mais ça m'a semblé trop court malgré une durée de vie assez commune pour ce type de jeu (je dirais quatre heures, steam m'en indique cinq mais... j'ai fait tourner iddlemaster un petit peu...)
De quoi passer un peu de temps de façon tout à fait sympathique pour les amateurs de puzzle ! 



- *Splasher* (5h) : Je n'ai pas retrouvé mon retour mais un assez chouette jeu de plateforme, pas trop compliqué (pas trop facile non plus). (Et si je ne m'abuse, c'est français ! Cocorico !)

- *Kentucky Route Zero* (9h)


Spoiler Alert! 


Un walking-simulator en 2D, un peu à la manière d'un Oxenfree dans lesquels les choix qu'on fait n'auront pas vraiment d'influence sur l'histoire mais plutôt sur ce qu'on en verra (notamment dans l'acte IV) ou l'image qu'on se fait des personnages.

A la fin des deux premiers épisodes, j'étais tout prêt à le classer dans mes GOTY : l'ambiance sonore est parfaite, l'univers Beckeïo-Kafkaïen aussi, l'écriture réussie, les thèmes abordés (le voyage, le deuil, le capitalisme, etc.) trouvaient un écho en moi et le soupçon de fantastique était juste ce qu'il fallait pour lier le tout de façon réussie. Certains s'amusent de ce genre ces jeux en disant, justement, que ça n'en sont pas. Je vais peut-être leur donner un peu de grain à moudre : ces premiers épisodes de KR0 m'ont fait ressentir quelque chose d'extrêmement proches des sensations que j'aurais eu en lisant un livre qui m'aurait captivé. Alors peut-être, finalement, que tous ces VN, Walking-Simulators et autres jeux narratifs ne sont pas grand chose de plus que des bouquins mis en image et en son, n'empêche que jusqu'ici je n'en avais jamais vu un aussi réussi : pas seulement parce que la narration est bonne (parce que des jeux narratifs que j'ai adoré, il y en a eu quelques uns avant celui-ci) mais parce que j'ai eu l'impression d'être devant de la vraie, bonne littérature.

Malheureusement, ça s'effondre un peu par la suite. Je n'ai pas aimé du tout l'épisode 3, que j'ai trouvé long, laborieux et bien moins subtil que les précédents. On rentre vraiment dans un délire mystico-perché qui prend bien trop de place à mon goût, avec des dialogues qui ne m'ont pas passionné. Reste quelques moments de grâce tout de même avec l'apparition de nouveaux personnages sympathiques. J'ai malgré tout du me faire violence pour le terminer et même si, pour moi, les épisodes suivants rattrapent un peu le tout (sans le faire avec autant de talent que les deux premiers actes), le mal était fait et j'ai plutôt continué pour voir la fin que parce que je profitais du voyage.

Or, le voyage, c'est tout de même l'un des thèmes centraux de KR0. C'est d'ailleurs ce que vient rappeler l'acte IV dans lequel il se passe finalement peu de choses marquantes (enfin tout de même une ou deux, importantes pour la suite). Une sorte de retour aux sources : on vogue tranquillement d'une histoire à une autre, perdus dans un espace hors du temps. Il manque à cet avant-dernier acte un fil directeur pour que le tout se tienne, pour rattacher tous les petits évènements qu'on va croiser à l'histoire qu'on est en train de vivre, mais on revenait déjà à quelque chose qui me plaisait plus. Je suis quand même déçu par le gros évènement de cet acte IV, qu'on pouvait prévoir depuis un moment mais qui arrive tout de même trop brusquement à mon goût. J'aurais aimé avoir plus de temps pour le digérer...

Le dernier acte est un peu particulier : les décors sont magnifiques mais on perd l'aspect théâtral (chaque épisode correspondait jusqu'ici à un acte divisé en plusieurs scènes) puisqu'on évolue tout du long au même endroit. C'est peut-être une façon de forcer le joueur à prendre un peu de distance par rapport à l'aventure alors qu'on approche de la fin, mais ça a moins marché sur moi que ce qui était fait lors des épisodes précédents. C'est une fin très ouverte qui me convient mais qui n'a pas la force du début.

En bref, j'étais parti en croyant être devant un chef d'oeuvre et je suis redescendu un peu de mon nuage au fur et à mesure que je jouais. Kentucky Route 0 reste toutefois un très bon jeu que je recommande. 



- *Doom* - 2016 (11h30) : Pour le coup les FPS c'est pas mon truc donc je n'ai pas fait DOOM 2016 mais puisque les retours sont unanimes et que je voulais tout de même caser un jeu d'action en 3D (parce que si on se limite à mes goûts, tu risques de n'avoir que de l'indé en pixel-art, ça ne plaît pas à tout le monde  ::P: ) et ben voilà, DOOM !

- *The Witness* (17h) : Pareil, je ne retrouve pas mon retour mais c'était une super expérience pour moi. Et puis pour ce qui est du thème de l'event, ben on est bien isolé dans le jeu !

!

----------


## Tigri

Ma liste pour *Jullebarge* : 

- *Ori and the Blind Forest* (8h) : Un plateformer très joli et une histoire assez triste que j'ai fini il y a peu et que j'ai bien aimé.
- *Binary Domain* (9h) : Un TPS avec des robots à dégommer.
- *Wolfenstein The Old Blood* (6h) : Un FPS prequel de The New Order. Si t'as aimé ce dernier, tu vas aimer celui-là aussi !
- *Divide by Sheep* (4h) : Un puzzle game pour se relaxer après toute cette violence...
- *Oxenfree* (4h) : Un jeu où chaque décision influe sur le déroulement de l'histoire et la relation avec les différents personnages, et plusieurs fins possibles.
- *Q.U.B.E.* (3h) : Le jeu qui va avec le thème, du même genre que Portal mais avec des cubes à positionner pour résoudre les puzzles. Et toujours seul et enfermé dans une salle, à toi de trouver la sortie !

Bon jeu !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci Tigri pour cette liste.

J'ai juste un souci avec Oxenfree que j'ai terminé cet été, ma liste n'était pas à jour, désolé...

Ori aussi je l'ai commencé en version Définitive, et j'ai pas mal avancé dessus. C'est un doublon que j'ai sur BLAEO.

Du coup si c'est possible de changer ces deux jeux, ça serait nickel.

Les autres me vont très bien, je vais tester tout ça !

----------


## banditbandit

Pour Hyeud,


Voici ma sélection :

*Amnesia: The Dark Descent* (8-10h): Un classique qui fait peur. La solitude.
*Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition* (11-16h): Batou dans toute sa splendeur.
*Dead Synchronicity: Tomorrow Comes Today* (6-7h): Point'n Click dans un univers totalitaire et glauque.
*Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen* (58h et+): Le rêve de l'insurgé. Du lourd, du très lourd.
*Full Trottle* sur GOG (6h env): Un Point'n click de chez LucasArt devenu presque un classique. D'excellents retours.
*The Council* (15-18h): Le monde ne suffit pas. 




J'ai cru comprendre que tu aimais bien entre autres les jeux narratifs. Il y en a quelques-uns dont l'histoire est importante/intéressante, mais pas que.

Voila j'espère que cette sélection te plaira, bon jeux !

----------


## Hyeud

> Pour Hyeud,
> 
> 
> Voici ma sélection :
> 
> *Amnesia: The Dark Descent* (8-10h): Un classique qui fait peur. La solitude.
> *Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition* (11-16h): Batou dans toute sa splendeur.
> *Dead Synchronicity: Tomorrow Comes Today* (6-7h): Point'n Click dans un univers totalitaire et glauque.
> *Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen* (58h et+): Le rêve de l'insurgé. Du lourd, du très lourd.
> ...


Super, du tout bon, sauf Dragon's Dogma, j'ai oublié de le virer de la liste est-ce possible de changer pour au choix :
-Pillars of Eternity
-Witcher 1
-Divinity 1

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Pour *Ruvon* ! 

*A Plague Tale: Innocence (10hrs)* : un jeu d'aventure qu'utilise le thème de la peste de manière originale et intrigante. Je l'ai adoré du début à la fin.
*Caligo (1hr)* : une histoire interactive, un peu walking simulator si j'ai bien compris. Je n'y ai pas joué mais il à l'air d'être pas mal dans son genre.
*Felix the Reaper (5hrs)*: un jeu de puzzle/aventure en 3D sur la Morte qui danse et tombe amoureuse. Je ne l'ai pas terminé mais j'aime vraiment beaucoup. Trop mignon !
_The Last Day of June (3hrs)_ : un petit jeu un peu point 'n click un peu puzzle, qui raconte une histoire d'amour et de perte. Sans dialogues et avec un personnage qui se retrouve tout seul, c'est parfait pour le thème "Solitude" de cet event.
*Mirror's Edge (6hrs)* : un classique. LE jeu de parkour du 2009 qui continue même aujourd'hui à garder sa très bonne réputation.
*To the Moon (4hrs)* : crying simulator. Non, je blague, c'est une petite histoire aussi simple qu'émouvante. Je l'ai adoré et encore aujourd'hui je pense n'avoir jamais pleuré autant en jouant sauf pour 2 ou 3 autres jeux.

Voili voilà. Comme tu peux voir j'ai pris 2 jeux qu'étaient déjà dans la liste de l'event précédent mais pour le reste j'ai préféré te donner des choses auxquelles j'ai joué et/ou que je connais.
S'il y a un souci tu me dis  :;): 
J'espère que tu vas bien t'amuser.




> Biscuitkzh :
> 
> *A Hat in Time* : un des rares platformers 3D qui m'aient plu, avec une ambiance très sympa (9 heures)
> *Love is Dead* : pas fait ce jeu, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé la série de jeux flash "I saw her" par le même dev, très mignons (6 heures)
> *Old Man's Journey* : un jeu court, plutôt émouvant, avec un adorable petit vieux (1 heure 30)
> *Finding Paradise* : suite de To the Moon, que tu as semble-t-il apprécié lors d'un des events précédents, c'est tout aussi beau comme histoire (5 heures)
> *Wandersong* : dans le rôle d'un barde, sauve le monde grâce à ton chant (9 heures)
> 
> Pour le thème, et parce que tu acceptes un jeu long : *Slime Rancher*, où la solitude est la bienvenue, plutôt que pesante comme souvent, à faire jusqu'aux crédits, et plus si affinités (15 heures)


Merci beaucoup, j'aime bien cette sélection !




> Il est trop bien ce jeu, je t'envie de le découvrir Biscuitkzh.


J'ai hâte !

----------


## Mordicus

Déjà, merci à frankymikey pour la sélection variée. Il y a là des jeux que je n'aurais jamais choisi de moi-même (ou pas avant un siècle) mais c'est tout l'intérêt de l'exercice. 

Voici ma sélection pour Supergounou :

*The Beginner's Guide* : on commence avec ce Beginner's guide qui serait, semble-t-il, une "expérience" ayant l'avantage de durer une heure et demi !

Ensuite, *A Short Hike*, histoire de s'aérer en douceur par une balade au grand air (dans les limites des 1 heure/jour autorisée par la loi)

*Guns, Gore & Cannoli* : Qui dit confinement dit cuisine, je propose donc ce jeu porté sur le hachis en tous genres. Et comme on dit toujours : "Don't forget the cannoli" 

Pour le thème de la solitude, je ne vois rien de mieux que *The Cat Lady*, très bon jeu d'aventure (mais pas point & click) qui saura te déprimer avec une rare efficacité. 
*
The Way* nous replonge dans l'ambiance (et le gameplay) de Another World et Flashback... Parfois un poil frustrant, mais j'en garde un bon souvenir dans l'ensemble. 

*Antichamber* : J'ai du mal à croire que tu n'aies pas jouer à ce jeu, toi qui fait partie de la crème des gamers. Je le propose, mais dans le doute voici un second choix : *Dex*, un action/RPG light style cyberpunk.

J'ai essayé de garder une moyenne basse en terme de durée de vie (la plupart sont en dessous des 10 heures, selon HLTB )

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour *Ruvon* ! 
> 
> *A Plague Tale: Innocence (10hrs)* : un jeu d'aventure qu'utilise le thème de la peste de manière originale et intrigante. Je l'ai adoré du début à la fin.
> *Caligo (1hr)* : une histoire interactive, un peu walking simulator si j'ai bien compris. Je n'y ai pas joué mais il à l'air d'être pas mal dans son genre.
> *Felix the Reaper (5hrs)*: un jeu de puzzle/aventure en 3D sur la Morte qui danse et tombe amoureuse. Je ne l'ai pas terminé mais j'aime vraiment beaucoup. Trop mignon !
> _The Last Day of June (3hrs)_ : un petit jeu un peu point 'n click un peu puzzle, qui raconte une histoire d'amour et de perte. Sans dialogues et avec un personnage qui se retrouve tout seul, c'est parfait pour le thème "Solitude" de cet event.
> *Mirror's Edge (6hrs)* : un classique. LE jeu de parkour du 2009 qui continue même aujourd'hui à garder sa très bonne réputation.
> *To the Moon (4hrs)* : crying simulator. Non, je blague, c'est une petite histoire aussi simple qu'émouvante. Je l'ai adoré et encore aujourd'hui je pense n'avoir jamais pleuré autant en jouant sauf pour 2 ou 3 autres jeux.
> 
> ...


Merci ! Ah fux, j'avais laissé To The Moon dans la liste, désolé  :Facepalm:  En plus je l'ai fini (et adoré) lors d'un précédent event... durant lequel c'était déjà toi qui me choisissait mes jeux  ::ninja::  (Ninja vs Robots)

Si tu veux le remplacer, merci  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Voici ma sélection pour Supergounou


Tu ne pouvais mieux tomber  ::o: 

4 des jeux de la liste sont déjà installés depuis quelque temps, parce que prioritaires. C'est l'occasion ou jamais !
Et pour Guns, Gore & Cannoli ainsi que The Cat Lady, j'en ai entendu que du bien, hop j'installe ça vite fait !

C'est rigolo, Antichamber, je crois qu'on me l'a proposé au moins 3x lors de précédents events  :^_^:  je vais commencer à croire que c'est mon destin que d'y jouer.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour leeoneil (qui n'a presque que des Point & Click dans sa liste BLAHeyOh(est-ce que tu m'entends Hey Oh)) :

*- Amnesia: The Dark Descent (8h)*, un jeu kifépeur, qui pourrait coller au thème de la solitude, mais en fait tu préférerais être tout seul... et aussi parce que je suis en train d'y jouer en ce moment  ::ninja:: 
*- Milkmaid of the Milky Way (2h)*, Point & Click en pixel art que j'ai beaucoup apprécié, et ça fera un jeu très court dans la liste.
*- Kathy Rain (5h)*, autre P&C très sympa avec une bikeuse, des tombes et un ascenseur (je l'ai fait il y a longtemps, je ne me souviens plus de tout  ::ninja::  ).
*- Reus (7h)*, jeu de stratégie pour changer avec des dieux, des villages, des biomes à jouer avec une calculette.
*- The End is Nigh (8h)*, jeu de plateforme qui sera le jeu du thème de cet event puisqu'on y joue une créature solitaire qui a survécu à une catastrophe et qui essaie de se fabriquer un ami.
*- Lamplight City (11h)*, encore un P&C, dont j'ai entendu du bien et dont j'apprécie le thème et l'époque.

En espérant que ça te convienne, dire que tu aimes les P&C et jeux d'aventure est un euphémisme, j'ai essayé de varier tout en en laissant quelques-uns  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Merci ! Ah fux, j'avais laissé To The Moon dans la liste, désolé  En plus je l'ai fini (et adoré) lors d'un précédent event... durant lequel c'était déjà toi qui me choisissait mes jeux  (Ninja vs Robots)
> 
> Si tu veux le remplacer, merci


Ah mince, désolée ma faute. J'avais pas vu du tout  :Facepalm: 

Through the Woods ça te va à la place ?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Sympa, c'est bien varié.
> 
> Pour sebarnolds:
> 
> *Bad north* 6h : du petit STR
> *Call of juarez: gunslinger* 5h : FPS simple et efficace avec une bonne ambiance western
> *Celeste* 9h : besoin de le présenter ?
> *The marvelous miss take* 6h : un peu d'infiltration légère
> *Resident Evil HD remaster* 11h : pour le thème. Ok, on croise quelques gens, mais globalement on reste seul dans un manoir isolé
> *Deponia* 9h : das point'n click aus Deutschland. Je l'ai fait au dernier event et j'avais bien aimé


Coool ! Merci pour la liste :du bon, du varié et du pas trop long ! Je vais sans doute garder Celeste pour la fin, c'est celui qui m'inspire le moins. Je vais sans doute commencer par Call of Juarez et Miss Take.

----------


## leeoneil

Merci Ruvon, je lance les téléchargements pour avoir les jeux installés avant la fin de l'event ! (déménagement, connexion en carton)

Je n'aime pas du tout les point and click, je déteste, c'est même pour ça qu'il ne reste plus que ça sur la liste des jeux non lancés !  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

> Kaede, pardon je suis à la bourre pour préparer ma liste de jeux, je fais un google docs dans la matinée ! (edit : c'est fait)


Pas de soucis  :;): 
Je t'ai choisi les jeux quand j'ai eu le doc', mais je n'avais pas commenté, alors voici :

Celeste : on ne le présente plus
F.E.A.R. : oldies but goodies. Un excellent FPS horrifique doublé d'une IA solide.
Si tu joues en VO avec sous-titres, tu auras absolument besoin de ça : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=180211741 sinon les sous-titres seront vraiment très petits.
LISA : pas joué, mais il paraît que c'est extra. Et c'est court.
Subnautica : ça colle au thème. C'est le dernier jeu en date à m'avoir marqué autant, un petit bijou d'ambiance que ce jeu. Plus long que les autres.
Vanquish : un petit TPS arcadesque, pour varier les plaisirs
Bad Mojo Redux : encore un jeu d'horreur (j'ai pas forcé la dose j'espère), un point'n click, pour changer.

J'ai essayé de varier au maximum les genres  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai commencé 2 jeux et ça commence pas fort:
- *Divide By Sheep*: marrant au début, j'ai fini le premier "monde" (30 niveaux) mais j'en ai déjà un peu marre, c'est quand même super répétitif... Il y a 5 mondes en tout donc 150 puzzles, ça fait beaucoup, pas sûr que j'arrive au bout. A voir à petites doses peut-être
- *Wolfenstein Old Blood*: ici le souci est plus technique: le jeu tourne très mal sur ma config, j'ai regardé quelques guides et j'arrive à obtenir 60 fps mais purée que c'est laid... Notamment l'aliasing, que j'ai mis en x4 mais on dirait qu'il est sur off, et par contre il me bouffe des FPS bien comme il faut. Je vais continuer à creuser, mais bon le id Tech 5 c'est capricieux comme moteur !
EDIT: bon je crois que j'ai réussi à trouver un bon compromis, à voir sur la durée.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Merci à Hyeud pour la sélection de qualité !  ::wub:: 

Pour *Tigri* :
- *Dear Esther : Landmark Edition* (2h) un premier jeu court pour profiter de moments en solitaire
- *Orwell* (5h) et sa suite Ignorance is Strength si le premier te plaît, pour se plonger dans un univers pas si dystopique que ça. Le gameplay n'est pas toujours fou mais j'ai pour ma part apprécié l'ambiance
- *Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice* (8h) je dois le faire pendant l'event, on s'y met tous les deux pour en discuter après ?  :;): 
- *Frostpunk* (10/20h) Pas eu l'occasion d'y toucher mais ça reste tentant... Et qui pourrait résister à un peu de chaleur en ce moment ?  ::ninja:: 
- *Spyro™ Reignited Trilogy* (entre 6 et 8h par jeu) tu as acheté ce remaster sans y toucher ? M'enfin !
- *Prey* (20h+) oui celui-ci est long mais il vaut le coup d'être fait ! En jeu d'action aventure SF c'est un incontournable

Si jamais un des jeux choisis ne correspondait pas, pour remplacer je te propose l'excellent et addictif *You must build a boat* (7/10h) que j'ai adoré.

----------


## LaitLucratif

> Pas de soucis 
> Je t'ai choisi les jeux quand j'ai eu le doc', mais je n'avais pas commenté, alors voici :
> 
> Celeste : on ne le présente plus
> F.E.A.R. : oldies but goodies. Un excellent FPS horrifique doublé d'une IA solide.
> Si tu joues en VO avec sous-titres, tu auras absolument besoin de ça : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=180211741 sinon les sous-titres seront vraiment très petits.
> LISA : pas joué, mais il paraît que c'est extra. Et c'est court.
> Subnautica : ça colle au thème. C'est le dernier jeu en date à m'avoir marqué autant, un petit bijou d'ambiance que ce jeu. Plus long que les autres.
> Vanquish : un petit TPS arcadesque, pour varier les plaisirs
> ...


Merci tout me convient parfaitement ! Tous les jeux me font vraiment envie donc ça va être fluide je pense.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah mince, désolée ma faute. J'avais pas vu du tout 
> 
> Through the Woods ça te va à la place ?


Yes ! Merci  :Mellow2:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Yes ! Merci


Bon ben Franky n'a qu'à être un ange et modifier  ::trollface::

----------


## NFafa

Pour Nono, j'ai suivi les consignes en choisissant avant tout des jeux auxquels j'ai joué : 

*Contrast* (3,5h) : Un jeu de plateforme avec un peu de réflexion et une DA originale. Ne casse pas trois briques à un rempart, mais plaisant.
*Into the Breach* (5h)) : Un jeu tactique au tour par tour bien complexe. A finir en mode easy pour valider, ou en normal si tu es chaud
*Full throttle* (5,5h) : Un classique Lucas Arts - mais l'un des moins bons à mon avis - pas trop long à finir. 
Ou si le temps de jeu ne te fait pas peur, je propose de le remplacer par *Assassin's Creed II* (19h)  qui est l'un des meilleurs épisodes de la série et que j'ai beaucoup aimé.
*Splinter Cell* (12,5h) : Le premier jeu de la série. J'en garde des bons souvenirs d'il y a 10 ? 15 ? 18 ? ans - bref il a sans doute pas mal vieilli depuis.
*Dirt Rally* (27,5h) : Un très bon jeu de rally sur lequel j'ai passé beaucoup d'heures. Pour valider je dirais qu'il suffit de gagner le premier niveau de championnat (de mémoire c'est bien moins long qu'une vingtaine d'heures). Par contre je ne sais pas quelle est la jouabilité sans volant - le jeu pourra être changé si ça pose problème.

Spécial solitude :
*The witness* (17h) : Tout seul sur une ile avec plein d'énigmes à résoudre. Je ne l'ai pas terminé, mais j'y retourne de temps en temps pour avancer sur quelques puzzles, et j'apprécie toujours autant.

----------


## jopopoe

> *Wolfenstein Old Blood* [...] Notamment l'aliasing, que j'ai mis en x4 mais on dirait qu'il est sur off, et par contre il me bouffe des FPS bien comme il faut [...]


J'ai effectivement le souvenir d'un anti-aliasing tueur de framerate sur cet opus, du genre à te diviser les FPS par 10 si tu le mets à fond. Je pense que je l'avais désactivé en jeu et activé dans les drivers.

----------


## Orkestra

> Bon ben Franky n'a qu'à être un ange et modifier


C'est fait (par contre c'est pas moi Franky, attention hein !)

----------


## Chiff

Bon y'a Nono qui dort, je veux ma liste de jeux moi  :tired:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai effectivement le souvenir d'un anti-aliasing tueur de framerate sur cet opus, du genre à te diviser les FPS par 10 si tu le mets à fond. Je pense que je l'avais désactivé en jeu et activé dans les drivers.


Bizarrement j'arrive pas à l'activer dans les drivers AMD, ça ne semble pas fonctionner.
Mais en mettant en x4 dans le jeu j'arrive à tenir les 60 FPS presque partout en baissant quelques autres options (les reflets notamment qui bouffent pas mal aussi)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> C'est fait (par contre c'est pas moi Franky, attention hein !)


Ah oui faut pas se tromper haha.

Merci !   ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est fait (par contre c'est pas moi Franky, attention hein !)


Merci Frankestra !  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Bizarrement j'arrive pas à l'activer dans les drivers AMD, ça ne semble pas fonctionner.
> Mais en mettant en x4 dans le jeu j'arrive à tenir les 60 FPS presque partout en baissant quelques autres options (les reflets notamment qui bouffent pas mal aussi)


Bon j'ai refait un test sur Wolfenstein ce matin, refait des recherches sur le net, et en gros ce jeu + une CG AMD c'est compliqué. ça tourne très mal, et surtout c'est super moche, j'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu en 480p tellement ça aliase de partout. J'ai aussi un souci avec les textures qui se chargent en retard, voir qui scintillent avec des artefacts noirs. Et tous ces problèmes sont partagés avec les personnes qui ont des cartes AMD, ça n'a jamais été corrigé.
Bref, Tigri si tu repasses par là je veux bien que tu changes ce jeu-là également, vraiment désolé  ::sad::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bon j'ai refait un test sur Wolfenstein ce matin, refait des recherches sur le net, et en gros ce jeu + une CG AMD c'est compliqué. ça tourne très mal, et surtout c'est super moche, j'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu en 480p tellement ça aliase de partout. J'ai aussi un souci avec les textures qui se chargent en retard, voir qui scintillent avec des artefacts noirs. Et tous ces problèmes sont partagés avec les personnes qui ont des cartes AMD, ça n'a jamais été corrigé.
> Bref, Tigri si tu repasses par là je veux bien que tu changes ce jeu-là également, vraiment désolé





> Merci Tigri pour cette liste.
> 
> J'ai juste un souci avec Oxenfree que j'ai terminé cet été, ma liste n'était pas à jour, désolé...
> 
> Ori aussi je l'ai commencé en version Définitive, et j'ai pas mal avancé dessus. C'est un doublon que j'ai sur BLAEO.
> 
> Du coup si c'est possible de changer ces deux jeux, ça serait nickel.


J'ai retiré les 3 pour que Tigri puisse te les changer.




> Super, du tout bon, sauf Dragon's Dogma, j'ai oublié de le virer de la liste est-ce possible de changer pour au choix :
> -Pillars of Eternity
> -Witcher 1
> -Divinity 1


Pareil ici, j'ai fait de la place pour que bandit² puisse recitifer.




> C'est pas super simple car je ne peux pas récupérer ton fichier sur le PC du boulot, du coup je le fais depuis mon téléphone 
> Mais on progresse !
> 
> Nouvelle tentative :
> 
> Gris [~4h]
> This war of mine [10 ~ 15h]
> SteamWorld : Heist [~15h]
> Northgard [~15h]
> ...


J'ai tout rectifié du coup.  :;): 


Il reste des demandes en souffrance ?





> Bon y'a Nono qui dort, je veux ma liste de jeux moi


Tente un petit MP, sinon on se donne encore 24h puis on pourra réattribuer si toujours pas de nouvelles.

----------


## darkvador

Ma liste pour banditbandit

*Kingdom: Classic* (7h) pour le thème car on arrive seul et isolé dans un monde entouré de monstre et que je n'arrivais plus décroché quand j'y ai joué
*Minit* (2h) car c'est une petite aventure bien sympa et originale
*Ryse: Son of Rome* (7h) car c'est du grand spectacle bourrin et que ca fait du bien des fois
*SIMULACRA* (4h) car le nom m'a inspiré quand je l'ai vu
*Dead Space* (11h) car c'est un classique et qu'il colle bien au thèmes
*Jotun: Valhalla Edition* (5h) car il me tente bien

Voilà bon jeu

----------


## Tigri

> Pour *Tigri* :
> - *Dear Esther : Landmark Edition* (2h) un premier jeu court pour profiter de moments en solitaire
> - *Orwell* (5h) et sa suite Ignorance is Strength si le premier te plaît, pour se plonger dans un univers pas si dystopique que ça. Le gameplay n'est pas toujours fou mais j'ai pour ma part apprécié l'ambiance
> - *Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice* (8h) je dois le faire pendant l'event, on s'y met tous les deux pour en discuter après ? 
> - *Frostpunk* (10/20h) Pas eu l'occasion d'y toucher mais ça reste tentant... Et qui pourrait résister à un peu de chaleur en ce moment ? 
> - *Spyro™ Reignited Trilogy* (entre 6 et 8h par jeu) tu as acheté ce remaster sans y toucher ? M'enfin !
> - *Prey* (20h+) oui celui-ci est long mais il vaut le coup d'être fait ! En jeu d'action aventure SF c'est un incontournable
> 
> Si jamais un des jeux choisis ne correspondait pas, pour remplacer je te propose l'excellent et addictif *You must build a boat* (7/10h) que j'ai adoré.


Merci, tout me va  :;):  et You must build a boat je l'ai déjà fini (sur pc et smartphone) et j'ai bien aimé aussi.




> Bon j'ai refait un test sur Wolfenstein ce  matin, refait des recherches sur le net, et en gros ce jeu + une CG AMD  c'est compliqué. ça tourne très mal, et surtout c'est super moche, j'ai  l'impression de jouer à un jeu en 480p tellement ça aliase de partout.  J'ai aussi un souci avec les textures qui se chargent en retard, voir  qui scintillent avec des artefacts noirs. Et tous ces problèmes sont  partagés avec les personnes qui ont des cartes AMD, ça n'a jamais été  corrigé.
> Bref, Tigri si tu repasses par là je veux bien que tu changes ce jeu-là également, vraiment désolé


Y a pas de soucis. Je te propose en remplacement avec les 2 autres : 
- *Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice* (7h) : je dois le faire aussi, donc il doit être bien  ::P: 
- *Dishonored 2* (12h) : Je l'ai pas encore fait, mais j'avais bien aimé le 1 et son ambiance.
- *DmC: Devil May Cry* (9h) : Le reboot de Devil May Cry, un bon beat them all.

J'espère que ça ira cette fois  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Pareil ici, j'ai fait de la place pour que bandit² puisse recitifer.


Voila J'ai  remplacé Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen par Divinity: Original Sin Enhanced Edition à la demande de Hyeud.

Merci Franky Mikey.

Juste une question, ya pas moyen d'avoir une liste déroulante pour piocher les jeux, ça éviterait les doublons, entre autres.




> Ma liste pour banditbandit
> 
> *Kingdom: Classic* (7h) pour le thème car on arrive seul et isolé dans un monde entouré de monstre et que je n'arrivais plus décroché quand j'y ai joué
> *Minit* (2h) car c'est une petite aventure bien sympa et originale
> *Ryse: Son of Rome* (7h) car c'est du grand spectacle bourrin et que ca fait du bien des fois
> *SIMULACRA* (4h) car le nom m'a inspiré quand je l'ai vu
> *Dead Space* (11h) car c'est un classique et qu'il colle bien au thèmes
> *Jotun: Valhalla Edition* (5h) car il me tente bien
> 
> Voilà bon jeu


Merci Darkvador pour ta sélection, j'espère en être digne.  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Merci, tout me va  et You must build a boat je l'ai déjà fini (sur pc et smartphone) et j'ai bien aimé aussi.
> 
> 
> 
> Y a pas de soucis. Je te propose en remplacement avec les 2 autres : 
> - *Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice* (7h) : je dois le faire aussi, donc il doit être bien 
> - *Dishonored 2* (12h) : Je l'ai pas encore fait, mais j'avais bien aimé le 1 et son ambiance.
> - *DmC: Devil May Cry* (9h) : Le reboot de Devil May Cry, un bon beat them all.
> 
> J'espère que ça ira cette fois


Hum, Senua je l'ai fini déjà  ::ninja:: 
Tu regardes dans quelle liste ? Sur mon BLAEO, normalement tout est bien à jour, Senua ne fait pas partie des jeux à faire. EDIT: ah c'est la version VR qui est restée dans la liste des non faits, mais j'ai fini la version normale, my bad, désolé.

Parfait pour les deux autres, j'installe ça (même si j'ai peur pour Dishonored 2 vu que c'est le même moteur que Wolfenstein, j'espère que je ne vais pas avoir les mêmes soucis !).

Sinon, j'ai commencé QUBE, très sympa même si je sens venir les noeuds au cerveau  ::P: 
Et Binary Domain aussi, passé le doublage complètement WTF en français, le jeu à l'air très cool. Je l'ai passé en anglais du coup parce qu'en FR c'est vraiment pas possible  :Facepalm:

----------


## banditbandit

> Et Binary Domain aussi, passé le doublage complètement WTF en français, le jeu à l'air très cool. Je l'ai passé en anglais du coup parce qu'en FR c'est vraiment pas possible


Et celui-là  devrait tourner sur ta config.  ::trollface::

----------


## PeaK

1er jeu de l'event fini de mon côté: *A Short Hike*



Très court, mais très chouette. Tout mignon, poétique, un gameplay plein de légèreté... J'ai beaucoup apprécié. Ca change de mes jeux habituels, d'ailleurs je n'y aurais sans doute pas touché de si tôt en dehors de l'event, et ca aurait été dommage.
Bonne découverte pour commencer!  ::happy2::

----------


## JulLeBarge

1er jeu fini pour moi aussi à l'instant, *Q.U.B.E*.

Voici mon avis:



> Jeu fini en 3h et demie, plutôt facile dans l'ensemble sauf 1 ou 2 puzzles où j'ai dû regarder la soluce pour comprendre quoi faire.
> Rien compris à l'histoire, mais bon c'est pas très grave 
> 
> Un bon portal-like dans le style, en moins bien fignolé, et sans l'humour et les dialogues du chef d'oeuvre de Valve, mais j'ai passé un bon moment, le jeu se renouvelant à chaque section.


Next !

----------


## Nono

Ca y est, Chiff a sa sélection. Désolé pour le retard.

Un p'tit cop' coll' de ma bafouille :
*Rock of Ages* (4h) parce que c'est le petit jeu d'adresse pas trop exigeant mais rigolo, avec un chouette enrobage.
*Lumino City* (5h), parce qu'artistiquement, il faut vraiment le faire une fois. Et côté énigme ça devrait passer. Le jeu met la machine à genou à un moment précis, mais faut s'accrocher.
*Expeditions: Conquistador* (28h) est le plus long, mais le côté explo est vraiment chouette (à la HoMM), et les combats tour par tour deviennent très sympas quand on a accepté leur logique.
*The Darkness 2* (6h) est le plus original des 3 FPS que j'avais noté. Et le plus court. Il a un peu un gameplay de poulpe (mais on s'y fait), et l'ambiance est chouette.
*Space Marine* (10h) ne m'a pas marqué plus que ça, mais n'ayant jamais fait un jeu du genre, ça m'a au final bien plu.
*Mark of the Ninja* (10h) est un bijou de plateforme/fufu, et un ninja c'est toujours seul d'abord (ou à moitié seul).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour Nono, j'ai suivi les consignes en choisissant avant tout des jeux auxquels j'ai joué : 
> 
> *Contrast* (3,5h) : Un jeu de plateforme avec un peu de réflexion et une DA originale. Ne casse pas trois briques à un rempart, mais plaisant.
> *Into the Breach* (5h)) : Un jeu tactique au tour par tour bien complexe. A finir en mode easy pour valider, ou en normal si tu es chaud
> *Full throttle* (5,5h) : Un classique Lucas Arts - mais l'un des moins bons à mon avis - pas trop long à finir. 
> Ou si le temps de jeu ne te fait pas peur, je propose de le remplacer par *Assassin's Creed II* (19h)  qui est l'un des meilleurs épisodes de la série et que j'ai beaucoup aimé.
> *Splinter Cell* (12,5h) : Le premier jeu de la série. J'en garde des bons souvenirs d'il y a 10 ? 15 ? 18 ? ans - bref il a sans doute pas mal vieilli depuis.
> *Dirt Rally* (27,5h) : Un très bon jeu de rally sur lequel j'ai passé beaucoup d'heures. Pour valider je dirais qu'il suffit de gagner le premier niveau de championnat (de mémoire c'est bien moins long qu'une vingtaine d'heures). Par contre je ne sais pas quelle est la jouabilité sans volant - le jeu pourra être changé si ça pose problème.
> 
> ...


Merci ! 
Contrast était au frigo depuis bien longtemps, c'est l'occasion !
Ensuite ce sera Into The Breach, vu les centaines d'heures passées sur FTL.
J'étais pas chaud pour Full Throttle donc c'est cool pour Assassin's Creed 2.
Pour le reste, c'est l'occasion de se frotter à des genres que je délaisse un peu.

----------


## Tigri

Mince, j'ai pas fait gaffe pour Hellblade  ::sad::  Je te propose à la place *Sniper Elite III* (9h).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Mince, j'ai pas fait gaffe pour Hellblade  Je te propose à la place *Sniper Elite III* (9h).


Pas de souci, et très bon choix merci, j'avais bien aimé le 2 !

----------


## darkvador

Moi je n'ai toujours pas de liste  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Moi je n'ai toujours pas de liste


MP à ton binôme ?  ::unsure:: 


Bon de mon côté, "fini" et validé mon premier jeu de l'event, *Lethal League Blaze*. Je suis allé au bout du mode histoire, j'ai aussi tenté une partie multi ranked pour dire de (remporté à la chance du débutant  ::ninja:: ), mais je n'ai pas franchement accroché.




> Du versus fighting avec une baballe. Le principe est sympa et c'est plutôt bien fait dans son genre. Malheureusement on s'ennuie ferme en solo, et je n'ai pas vraiment de monde avec qui jouer (et pas suffisamment d'appétence pour le genre pour me lancer à fond dans le multi random, qui ne déborde de toute façon pas d'activité puisque le jeu date de 2018). Le mode Histoire est évidemment naze, les personnages lisses et génériques, les musiques rapidement pénibles.
> 
> En party game d'appoint, il y a moyen que ça se laisse jouer. En solo ou multi random par contre, ça ne va clairement pas être mon truc.


Je me suis aussi lancé dans *Raiden V*, qui me botte déjà un peu plus. Bon par contre, pour arriver à la fin sans claquer de continue, ça ne va pas être de la tarte. J'ai très envie de l'aimer, mais le manque chronique de lisibilité risque de devenir sacrément frustrant en tryhardant.  ::(:

----------


## darkvador

> MP à ton binôme ?


je n'arrive pas le trouver  ::(:

----------


## Hyeud

Flugel

C'est sur le site de l'event, section : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event

----------


## Flugel

Vraiment désolé pour la liste @darkvador, j'ai zappé l'event >< je te fait sa tout de suite

----------


## Flugel

Spoiler Alert! 






> Sur les 6 jeux, 5 étaient déjà installés, tu as niqué juste 
> Bon, Katamari Damacy je l'ai fait sur PS2 à l'époque et comme je risque de ne pas avoir tellement de temps pour jouer, il risque de passer à la trappe (mais pas besoin de le remplacer, le reste de la liste m'ira très bien )
> 
> 
> 
> *Ma liste pour Flugel :*
> 
> J'ai essayé de varier : jeux 2D/3D, action, réflexion, aventure... On a pas mal de jeux en commun dans nos listes BLAEO (bon, tu en as 3 fois plus que moi haha), j'espère que la liste t'ira ! Je te copie-colle (quand je les ai retrouvés) les retours que j'ai fait sur les jeux après les avoir terminés !
> 
> ...






Merci pour la liste, y'en avait au moins 3 qui me tapait dans l'oeil depuis un moment  ::): 

Pour darkvador

Alors, en premier désolé pour le retard sur le choix des jeux, j'avais un peu oublié l'évent   ::siffle:: 

Pour les jeux, je t'ai pris des jeux diversifiés (même si pour les 3 derniers le thème tourne autour de la peur), sur le thème de la solitude, tu aura normalement ton compte avec Inside/Amnesia  ::happy2:: .
Pour commencer, Owlboy (8Heure), 9/10 d'après Pipomantis, Un joli plateformer bien sympathique.
Bastion (6h), 8/10 Par Khan Lusth, le premier jeu de Supergiant Games qui s'est fait bien connaitre récemment avec Hades.
Kathy Rain (5h), 7/10 par Maria Kalash, jeu que j'ai eu dans une précédente édition de l'event, un point&click à histoire que j'avais apprécié à l'époque. 
Inside (3h), 9/10 par Maria Kalash, je n'y ai personnellement pas jouer, mais s’il est de la même qualité que Limbo, tu devrais apprécié
Dead Space 2 (9h), 7/10 par Omar Boulon, Fps sympathique 
Amnesia: The Dark Descent (8h), 8/10 par Adi Nimicescu, Jeu qui vieilli un peu plus a chaque fois que je le vois, mais qui fonctionne toujours 

Si tu a un problème avec l'un des jeux, n'hésite pas à me le dire, je t'en choisirai un autre. 

Sur ce, bon jeu, et bonne event !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tout le monde a bien ses jeux, du coup ? Il reste des trucs à modifier ?  ::):  (Sniper Elite III pour Jul c'est fait)

----------


## leeoneil

Je viens de terminer un premier jeu, c'était cadeau comme sélection, un petit point and click de 2h, *Milkmaid of the milky way*.
C'est très beau dans le style, surprenant et poétique, avec tous les dialogues en rimes.
C'est très facile également.
Dommage que ce ne soit pas doublé, ça donnerait un cachet très fort au titre (c'est une mini production d'un seul bonhomme).

----------


## Supergounou

> *Milkmaid of the milky way*.


 ::wub::

----------


## NFafa

Je ne commencerai rien avant d'avoir terminé The Witcher 3 et ses extensions  :Indeed:

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'abandonne *Divide by Sheep*, où j'ai terminé le monde 4 mais j'ai pas assez d'étoiles pour débloquer le 5, il faut que je me refasse les niveaux d'avant en 3 étoiles... Non merci, je m'amuse plus du tout dessus (depuis le monde 1 en fait), c'est trop compliqué et trop répétitif à mon goût.

Je continue Binary Domain, qui me plaît bien en revanche

----------


## Hyeud

*Full Throttle* sur GoG

Vieux Lucasart, qui me faisait rêver quand j'étais ado.
Bon, assez déçu, je dois avouer, pour moi c'est un mauvais PnC, mais par contre l'ambiance motard-rock 'n' roll-easy rider est super et les crédits de fins sont excellentissimes, ça se fait plus de nos jours des gags comme ça dans les crédits.  :Fouras: 
Exemples, ils ont un analyste de politique haïtienne, des haïkus de motards, remerciement aux chats sauf un mec de la team qui est contre la possession de chat, les potes mis dans les crédits etc...
Petite machine à remonter dans le temps en somme, ce n'était pas désagréable.

Je ne peux même pas prouvé que j'ai bien fini le jeu, GoG ne m'a compté aucun succès. Vous me croivez (bâton) hein ?  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je valide un deuxième jeu, *Minit*.

Un petit mouif (mais je m'y attendais un peu, n'ayant pas particulièrement d'attachement nostalgique pour les jeux dont il s'inspire).




> Une petite aventure de poche aux graphismes minimalistes, qui demande au joueur de progresser pas à pas tout en se voyant renvoyé à la case départ toutes les 60 secondes.
> 
> Ce gimmick est sympathique mais m'a semblé quelque peu cloisonner l'ambition du jeu, qui ne "décolle" jamais réellement - sauf peut-être à la toute fin (qui se trouve, paradoxalement, expédiée un peu rapidement). Les petites énigmes à résoudre pour avancer sont elles aussi un peu contraintes par le format, et il n'y a souvent qu'une satisfaction toute relative à les surmonter. Bref, ce n'était pas foncièrement désagréable, mais j'aurais sans doute aimé que Minit m'emmène un peu plus loin.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *VVVVVVV* (nombre de lettres approximatif)

Bien sympa, même si parfois l'inertie est un poil pénible, mais bon c'est fait exprès. Seul point noir, un grand classique : 

Spoiler Alert! 


la mission d'escorte à la con avec le perso teubé qui n'a même pas un comportement clair et fixe.


17 trinkets, dont le fameux Veni, vidi, vici (super tôt dans le jeu!). J'en ai vu deux dans 'The Tower' que j'ai raté à cause du scrolling forcé/checkpoints et visiblement j'en ai complètement raté un.

Le screen final m'indique 2h20 et 870 morts environ.

En parallèle j'ai commencé Opus Magnum qui tournera en fond.

----------


## Flad

J'ai commencé Hell Yeah.
Pas sur d'aller au bout.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pas sur d'aller au bout.


Name of your sextape.  ::ninja::

----------


## PeaK

> Fini *VVVVVVV* (nombre de lettres approximatif)
> 
> Bien sympa, même si parfois l'inertie est un poil pénible, mais bon c'est fait exprès. Seul point noir, un grand classique : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la mission d'escorte à la con avec le perso teubé qui n'a même pas un comportement clair et fixe.
> 
> ...


Veni Vidi Vici, un classique, oui! Content que ca t'ai plu.  ::):

----------


## Nono

J'ai commencé *Splinter Cell*, et je sens que ça va être long.

Par rapport à un jeu de la même époque (*Hitman 2: Silent Assassin*) :
Si je persévère, c'est parce qu'on n'a pas besoin de prétendre être quelqu'un d'autre, tout ça pour se faire griller par les gardes en deux secondes, sans savoir quel chemin le jeu voulait qu'on prenne.
On est espion, notre amie est l'obscurité, et les règles sont suffisamment claires. Le jeu ne nous punit pas arbitrairement, au bout de 15 minutes à planifier notre entrée.

Mais il va falloir que je m'accroche quand même, parce que ça n'a pas super bien vieilli en terme d'infiltration (je suis dans une pièce éclairée mais comme je suis caché derrière une étagère, on me voit pas à deux mètres).

----------


## Flugel

Fini minit : Jeu plutôt cours (1 petite heure pour le finir), plein de truck secondaire que je n'ai pas fait (le jeu est pensé pour être refait plusieurs fois), mais c'était sympathique (même si frustrant par moment parce que l'on a pas la sensation d'avancer).
Je vais essayer d'installer Doom (70go d'annoncé, je n'ai pas encore l'espace sur mes disques dur  ::):  )

----------


## Flad

> J'ai commencé Hell Yeah.
> Pas sur d'aller au bout.


Et c'est confirmé. Hell yeah disparaît de mon backlog après 25 boss sur 100 (environ).
Là je bute bêtement sur un boss qui se déplace d'un bout à l'autre du champ de bataille sans que j'arrive à le voir.
Après une 20ne de tentative, non merci. J'ai autre chose à faire.

----------


## PeaK

Deuxième jeu terminé, Never Alone. Jeu de plateforme plutôt sympa, et tout mignon avec le petit renard.
En parallèle j'ai commencé Alan Wake, c'est une autre ambiance  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

De 1  ::): 




> *A Short Hike* (2019)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Exploration.
> 
> Je ne vais pas trop en dire histoire de ne pas gâcher la découverte, mais A Short Hike est un jeu très court, qui laisse pourtant la place à l'exploration afin de s’imprégner de l'atmosphère paisible du titre. Le gameplay est pas incroyable mais il est bel et bien présent, on n'est pas sur un "bête" walking-simulator en vu de dessus. Pas mal de personnages à qui parler, qui nous demanderont de résoudre des quêtes. Une poignée d'énigmes, de la pêche pour ceux qui voudraient vraiment prolonger au plus l'expérience.  1h en ligne droite je dirais, 2h en prenant bien son temps, 3h pour le 100%.
> 
> Une très chouette expérience, vendue à un prix ridiculement bas. Je conseille.

----------


## leeoneil

Pwha bon moi je viens de démarrer 2 jeux de la liste en parallèle, *Reus* et *The end is nigh*......

Reus très sympa pour l'instant, même si je n'ai pas encore vu où était le challenge (mais je démarre à peine).

C'est pas la même avec la saloperie de Ash...
Je me marre en lisant Flad du coup avec Hell Yeah, que j'avais fini sur un précédent event, pour ma part je n'ai aucun souvenir de jeu difficile. Donc je me moque hein, on a le droit...
Parce-que de mon côté j'en chie des boulettes de sang par les ongles tellement ça m'ééééénneeeeeeeeerve !  :Vibre: 

J'adore ces jeux ! Super meat boy, plus récemment Cup Head (pour moi le jeu de la décennie), j'adore y jouer, j'adore galérer pour passer 3 plateformes pourraves, mais qu'est-ce que je suis nuuuul ! Et en vieillissant, ça va forcemment en empirant !
Fallait que je le fasse, merci pour la sélection, mais je vais galérer plusieurs mois dessus, c'est évident... Je suppose qu'il ne suffit pas de passer les tableaux, mais qu'il faut aussi choper les petits morceaux de tumeurs partout ?  ::P: 
C'est surprenant quand on compare à Meat Boy, à cause du "grip" sur les arrêtes et les pics.
ça casse un peu le rythme à chaque coup, et faut être vraiment être en rythme pour réussir à passer les niveaux avec un "flow" constant.
Bref, je galère à mort et j'avance pas !

----------


## cguyom

Premier jeu terminé pour moi (j'ai donc déjà fait mieux que le précédent event  :B):  ) *Dust: An Elysian Tale*



Fait sur Switch, j'avais eu la bonne idée d'acheter la version physique quand Limited Run Games l'avait édité. Ce fut 11h20 de plaisir. J'y ai vraiment passé un bon moment.
Ça m'a rappelé Muramasa: The Demon Blade sur Wii, en moins joli et moins profond certes, mais nous ne sommes pas non plus sur le même calibre de studio et de jeu.

C'est maitrisé, c'est fun dès les premiers instants, les différents environnements et ennemis sont variés et réussis, c'est beau et ça dure juste ce qu'il faut.
Ce n'est pas très difficile par contre, vous pouvez démarrer directement en difficile si vous ne voulez pas rouler sur le jeu.

Très bon choix en tout cas, merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Premier jeu fini pour moi aussi : *Through the Woods*



C'était... pas mal. La mythologie nordique sert de décor à un walking simulator d'infiltration avec des monstres à éviter. Sans que ce soit non plus un jeu d'horreur, il y a quand même des passages bien glauques avec ces villages de cadavres, des trolls, des loups et des sangliers flippants. La narration est très correcte, j'ai joué avec les voix norvégiennes et sous-titres français de plutôt bonne qualité. Le scénario manque un peu de profondeur, la fin est un peu expédiée, mais globalement c'était sympa. C'est court (moins de 3h) en se perdant de temps en temps parce que le chemin n'est pas toujours bien balisé. Quelques passages très réussis, un peu de remplissage, et plein de trucs à collectionner (même si je n'en ai pas trouvé la moitié).

----------


## Flad

J'ai attaqué "season after fall"; il a l'air de mon niveau celui-là, il est très joli, j peuxc même y jouer devant les enfants. Il y a donc une chance que je le finisse.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Premier jeu terminé pour moi (j'ai donc déjà fait mieux que le précédent event  ) *Dust: An Elysian Tale*
> 
> https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-conte...2/08/dust2.png
> 
> Fait sur Switch, j'avais eu la bonne idée d'acheter la version physique quand Limited Run Games l'avait édité. Ce fut 11h20 de plaisir. J'y ai vraiment passé un bon moment.
> Ça m'a rappelé Muramasa: The Demon Blade sur Wii, en moins joli et moins profond certes, mais nous ne sommes pas non plus sur le même calibre de studio et de jeu.
> 
> C'est maitrisé, c'est fun dès les premiers instants, les différents environnements et ennemis sont variés et réussis, c'est beau et ça dure juste ce qu'il faut.
> Ce n'est pas très difficile par contre, vous pouvez démarrer directement en difficile si vous ne voulez pas rouler sur le jeu.
> ...


Content que ça t'ai plu^^ Comme tu l'as dit, cette fois mission accomplie  :;): 

Pour ma part j'ai déjà fini mon premier jeu aussi, mais il y a un DLC donc je vais le faire, voir si je chasse quelques succès avant aussi, avant de poster la review ici.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, j'ai "fini" *Bad North*.

Bon, j'avoue, je l'ai pas entièrement fini. Il me reste une dernière île, mais pas moyen d'y arriver. J'estime avoir fait le tour du jeu, d'autant plus qu'il n'y a pas d'histoire, juste des îles à défendre contre l'envahisseur. On commence avec deux "troupes" qu'on fait évoluer faire un rôle d'archer, épée ou lance. Il y a des spécialisations et des objets à trouver.

Le jeu est assez simple, mais peut vite devenir difficile... surtout vu que les mécanismes ne sont pas vraiment expliqués.

Au final, j'ai passé un bon moment, mais les 4h passées dessus me suffisent.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Moi j'ai fini *Love is Dead*.
Très sympa et amusant à faire en coop. En fait j'y ai joué toute seule pour le 90% du temps et ça se passe bien mais il est clairement censé être joué en 2. C'est pour ça que pour 5 ou 6 niveaux j'ai pu apprécier la compagnie de Franky  ::trollface::  Lui il s'est un peu moins bien amusé :D
Il y a une petite histoire d'amour, zombies et animaux qui avec sa simplicité nous accompagne à travers 7 mondes différents. Leur design est mignon et suffisamment varié, une qualité qui est malheureusement pas partagée avec la musique du jeu. Elle marche si le niveau est vite conclu mais s'il y a un puzzle qui nous prend quelques minutes en plus, elle devient très répétitive très vite. Et écouter la même chanson joyeuse pendant 15 minutes alors que tu es frustré parce que tu es déjà mort 26 fois c'est pas super.
En tout cas je me suis bien amusée. Tellement que je vais probablement faire tous les succès sur Steam. 
Je le recommande si vous cherchez une expérience de jeu casual pour une soirée sympa avec un ami.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## acdctabs

Terminé *Bastion*, 2 fois même ! (bon j'avais commencé en 2012, remis ça en 2016 mais là je l'ai fini rapidement ce matin, du coup j'ai refait le jeu entièrement en NG+)

Bon ben voilà j'aurai au moins validé un jeu ^^

----------


## La Chouette

> Moi j'ai fini *Love is Dead*.
> Très sympa et amusant à faire en coop. En fait j'y ai joué toute seule pour le 90% du temps et ça se passe bien mais il est clairement censé être joué en 2. C'est pour ça que pour 5 ou 6 niveaux j'ai pu apprécier la compagnie de Franky  Lui il s'est un peu moins bien amusé :D
> Il y a une petite histoire d'amour, zombies et animaux qui avec sa simplicité nous accompagne à travers 7 mondes différents. Leur design est mignon et suffisamment varié, une qualité qui est malheureusement pas partagée avec la musique du jeu. Elle marche si le niveau est vite conclu mais s'il y a un puzzle qui nous prend quelques minutes en plus, elle devient très répétitive très vite. Et écouter la même chanson joyeuse pendant 15 minutes alors que tu es frustré parce que tu es déjà mort 26 fois c'est pas super.
> En tout cas je me suis bien amusée. Tellement que je vais probablement faire tous les succès sur Steam. 
> Je le recommande si vous cherchez une expérience de jeu casual pour une soirée sympa avec un ami.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Si tu as aimé, je te conseille de faire les 3 I saw her avant la disparition de Flash :
https://www.kongregate.com/games/kra...standing-there
https://www.kongregate.com/games/drg...oo-with-lasers
https://www.kongregate.com/games/kra...ross-the-world

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Si tu as aimé, je te conseille de faire les 3 I saw her avant la disparition de Flash :
> https://www.kongregate.com/games/kra...standing-there
> https://www.kongregate.com/games/drg...oo-with-lasers
> https://www.kongregate.com/games/kra...ross-the-world


Merci, je regarde ça quand je rentre chez moi  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

Hop, 2ème jeu fini :


Dead Synchronicity: Tomorrow Comes Today

Excellent PnC, la DA, la musique, l'histoire, le doublage, la traduction française, tout est nickel.
Monde post-apo, jeu très noir, un peu de gore, mais il est justifié.
2 bémols :
-Quelques énigmes tirés par les cheveux
-la fin !

Sinon, c'est du tout bon.

La preuve :

----------


## LaitLucratif

Premier jeu terminé, *F.E.A.R.* en difficile (et y'a encore un cran au-dessus), 8h de jeu d'après Steam.
Bon FPS, très répétitif et linéaire mais vraiment jouissif, agréable à jouer, des flingues avec un bon feeling contre des ennemis "malins". Si le gameplay a pas vieilli, le côté horrifique par contre est vraiment dépassé. Rien de trop chaud en difficile mais faut pas faire le fou la vie descend très vite. Le bullet time rend bien et permet vraiment de s'amuser.
Mais la vraie surprise ça a été les musiques, elles foutent quand même bien la pression et appuient bien les moments de calmes entre deux fusillades bien tendues, je m'attendais pas à apprécier autant l'OST. Excellent sound-design également.
Les plus gros moins : les environnements vraiment pas ouf, et le "bestiaire" qu'est vraiment pas dingue.


(pas de succès sur la version Steam)

Je vais me renseigner sur les deux DLC tiens, ça peut être sympa.

----------


## jopopoe

F.E.A.R.  ::love::

----------


## NFafa

J'ai terminé mon premier jeu : Little Nightmares. Une sorte de limbo en 3d et en plus coloré. Il y a quelques passage très crispants - au niveau des contrôles, 3d oblige -mais le jeu n'est pas assez long pour lui en garder rigueur. J'ai finalement bien apprécié la balade de quelques heures dans cet univers, mais par sur que j'y retournerai pour terminer les succès alors que je suis plutôt client habituellement...

Sinon j'ai commencé Owlboy. Ca n'est pas trop mon genre de jeu, mais pour l'instant j'accroche bien.

----------


## banditbandit

> Hop, 2ème jeu fini :
> 
> 
> Dead Synchronicity: Tomorrow Comes Today
> 
> Excellent PnC, la DA, la musique, l'histoire, le doublage, la traduction française, tout est nickel.
> Monde post-apo, jeu très noir, un peu de gore, mais il est justifié.
> 2 bémols :
> -Quelques énigmes tirés par les cheveux
> ...


Content que ça t'ait plu, j'avais vraiment bien aimé dommage pour la fin qui n'en est pas une puisque à l'origine il devait y avoir plusieurs épisodes (enfin au moins deux). La preuve que qualité n'est pas toujours source de succès. Autrement j'ai vu qu'il est à 0.99 € sur steam en ce moment, une affaire.

----------


## Altay

Purée, j'ai eu un début de mois tellement occupé que j'ai complètement oublié de m'inscrire.  ::cry::

----------


## maxtidus10

On a le droit de s'inscrire en cours de route donc n'hésite pas !

----------


## madgic

Oui oui, pour cet event on peut s'inscrire à tout moment, suffit de le demander ici ou aux admins directement  :;):

----------


## Altay

Dans ce cas là c'est avec plaisir que je m'inscris !  ::lol::

----------


## madgic

> Dans ce cas là c'est avec plaisir que je m'inscris !


Et voilà, tu fais parti de l'event et j'ai choisi les jeux pour toi à partir de ta liste. Si il y a quelqu'un d'autre qui s'inscrit, le but est que tu choisiras les jeux pour lui.

J'espère que la sélection te plaira, je ne connais pas la plupart des jeux que je t'es sélectionné  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Deuxième jeu fini, *Old Man's Journey*.

Un jeu plutôt court mais intense et émouvant. 
J'ai bien apprécié la musique et le design, plein de jolis couleurs. Niveau gameplay il y a que 2 ou 3 types de petits puzzles différents pour pouvoir avancer dans l'aventure, tous très simples et qui n'empêchent pas à l'histoire de progresser en douceur et sans heurts.
En résumé, une agréable petite aventure nostalgique.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Chiff

Premier jeu terminé : *Rock of Ages*

On dirige un rocher dans le but de vaincre son adversaire en détruisant la porte de sa tour tout en l'empêchant de faire la même chose en achetant des tours et autres catapultes pour l'arrêter/détruire.

L'originalité vient de l'enrobage avec des animations/bruitages qui font penser aux Monty Python.

Je me suis un peu ennuyé. Pas beaucoup de renouvellement dans le gameplay  et du coup une certaine monotonie.



Spoiler Alert! 


https://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff5...b=achievements

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai commencé Monster Prom, pas du tout mon genre de jeu. Je vais essayer de pas me faire jeter pour "valider" le truc.
Faudrait que j'essaie à plusieurs.

-edit-
Testé à 2 en comprenant un peu mieux les méchaniques.
Bon c'est toujours pas mon genre mais je dois avouer que c'est assez bien écrit.
J'ai "gagné" du coup, j'ai réussi à avoir une copine pour le bal. Ca valide le jeu pour l'event mais je vais jouer encore un peu je pense.

----------


## Nono

> Je me suis un peu ennuyé. Pas beaucoup de renouvellement dans le gameplay  et du coup une certaine monotonie.


Ha mince, désolé... Euh ça fait toujours un jeu de moins dans ton backlog !  ::mellow::

----------


## Altay

> Et voilà, tu fais parti de l'event et j'ai choisi les jeux pour toi à partir de ta liste. Si il y a quelqu'un d'autre qui s'inscrit, le but est que tu choisiras les jeux pour lui.
> 
> J'espère que la sélection te plaira, je ne connais pas la plupart des jeux que je t'es sélectionné


Merci !

Du coup j'ai profité de mon aprèm fériée pour commencer et terminer mon premier jeu : *Puzzle Agent*. C'est un genre de Professeur Layton. J'ai bien aimé le scénario vaguement lynchien et un peu loufoque et le style graphique. Les énigmes sont par contre très décevantes, on retrouve des poncifs vus et revus et quelques puzzles sont tordus à cause d'une formulation trop confuse. Bref, soit c'est trop facile, c'est trop trop difficile et ce n'est jamais innovant.

Une découverte intéressante cependant, je ne connaissais pas cette série de chez Telltales.

----------


## parpaingue

Bon je me suis un peu foiré et j'ai paumé mon mdp pour le site, je vous informe donc que le système de récupération ne fonctionne pas  ::): 
Je reçois bien le mail mais le sur la page du lien envoyé je me tape une erreur en voulant valider le nouveau mdp.

C'était donc pour valider que j'ai fini *SOMA*.

J'en retire un grand MEH. Voire un BOF. C'est meilleur qu'Amnesia (que j'avais trouvé mauvais), mais c'est tout de même pas terrible. Le côté horreur/monstres est toujours raté, peut-être un peu mieux fait ? Mais toujours super basique et pas très intéressant ni efficace. De même qu'Amnesia l'ambiance tombe pas mal à plat vu que c'est surtout un gros train fantôme. Reste le scénario, pas mal mais rien de révolutionnaire non plus, tout de même gâché par le fait qu'on joue un type vraaaiiment pas futé. Quelques incohérences qui traînent de ci de là aussi. Clairement, les jeux Frictional c'est pas pour moi, je n'y toucherai plus.

----------


## madgic

> Bon je me suis un peu foiré et j'ai paumé mon mdp pour le site, je vous informe donc que le système de récupération ne fonctionne pas


J'ai corrigé  :;):

----------


## Chiff

> Ha mince, désolé... Euh ça fait toujours un jeu de moins dans ton backlog !


Ah non mais t'as pas à être désolé. Même si tous les jeux que t'avais choisis étaient pourris c'est bon pour mon backlog  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'avance toujours sur Binary Domain, je suis pas loin de la fin, et je m'éclate sur ce jeu  ::love:: 
Vraiment une superbe découverte et un jeu que j'aurais sans doute jamais lancé sans l'event !

----------


## Nono

Ca y est, fini *Splinter Cell* !

J'aurais pu avoir une excellente impression si le jeu ne souffrait pas de quelques ratés qui viennent saloper le tableau.

Les niveaux sont dans l'ensemble biens foutus, et variés : tantôt il faut se la jouer discrétion et zéro kill, tantôt on a le droit d'expédier quelques cadavres. Dans certains passages bloquants, je ne me suis pas privé.
Malgré le fait qu'ils soient linéaires, quelques erreurs de level design font que parfois on n'est obligé de revenir en arrière, parce qu'on a pas vu un élément important. C'est un peu dommage.

Les contrôles au clavier/souris sont assez satisfaisants, même si ça change parfois en fonction des gadgets. Entre la touche inventaire pour choisir, la touche pour équiper, la touche pour interagir, et le clic pour tirer, on se trompe parfois.
Certaines choses ne sont pas expliquées (le désamorçage des bombes murales, la direction du saut pour passer d'une prise à une autre, etc.) et sur le coup c'est rageant. Parfois, on bute sur certaines actions qu'on doit faire une fois dans le jeu.

La furtivité est basée sur un jauge d'obscurité dans laquelle l'ennemi nous détecte plus ou moins facilement. Ça fonctionne assez bien, même si dans un environnement 3D ça donne parfois des scènes ridicules (coucou je suis à 2 mètres de toi dans un pauvre renfoncement mais tu me vois pas).

Sans tous ces petits détails pénibles, j'aurais mis une meilleure note. En 3D il doit y avoir bien mieux de nos jours, et en 2D je ne l'échangerais pas contre un seul niveau de Mark of The Ninja.

Ci-dessous, Sam Fisher à côté de sa fille Sarah. Il est soulagé d'avoir fini ce satané jeu !

----------


## Kaede

Toujours pas commencé mes jeux, j'attendais encore d'avoir terminé un chapitre à Baldur's Gate 2.
La page étant (presque) tournée je vais attaquer d'ici quelques jours  ::):  (ouf !)

Pour F.E.A.R. : pas trop compris le côté horrifique "vraiment dépassé" ? Mais sur moi non plus ça n'a pas très bien fonctionné (l'ambiance, oui, le scénar', non), même à l'époque.
C'est vrai que le jeu est répétitif dans son bestiaire et les environnements ne sont pas folichons. Heureusement les affrontements sont bons.
J'ai dû faire F.E.A.R. 2 voire 3 fois au total.
Il y a quelques années, j'avais voulu me refaire F.E.A.R. + tous ses add-ons d'une traite et j'ai pas tenu, de mémoire j'ai lâché pendant le 1er add-on. Je m'étais lassé.

----------


## Flad

Je continue ma balade dans season after fall.
C'est joli, mignon, agréable tant visuellement qu'auditivement. Hâte de connaître la fin de l'histoire.

----------


## leeoneil

Moi je deviens dingo avec the end is nigh.... J'ai joué très peu de temps au total, mais il me fou un stress pas croyable....
Supergounou va arriver et vous dire que le jeu est super facile, mais ne le croyez pas...
J'en suis genre à 14% du jeu, plus de 1000 morts... C'est n'importe quoi, je suis obligé de poser la manette régulièrement et de faire des pauses, j'ai l'impression d'avoir le coeur à 180 quand je joue, c'est fatiguant !  ::O:

----------


## acdctabs

Il est vraiment bien ce jeu  ::): 
Après si ça te stress tant que ça ben arrête, il n'y a pas d'obligations à finir les jeux.
Tu passes le jeu dans la catégorie "ne jouera plus" et hop, il n'est plus dans le backlog !

----------


## leeoneil

T'es fou, j'adore ça comme j'expliquais, je suis simplement nul !
Mais j'adore ça, et si je vais au bout de l'histoire je serais fier comme un bar-tabac !
ça ne sera probablement pas dans les délais de l'event par contre.

----------


## Kaede

Courage !  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Supergounou va arriver et vous dire que le jeu est super facile, mais ne le croyez pas...


 :^_^: 

Mais rassure toi, il est vraiment dur ce jeu. Il m'avait fallu 5500 morts pour le finir la première fois !

----------


## acdctabs

Mais l'as-tu vraiment fini ?  ::P:

----------


## Tigri

> Moi j'avance toujours sur Binary Domain, je suis pas loin de la fin, et je m'éclate sur ce jeu 
> Vraiment une superbe découverte et un jeu que j'aurais sans doute jamais lancé sans l'event !


Content que ça te plaise  ::): 

Pour ma part, j'ai fini *Dear Esther*. Et c'était assez chiant. On marche, on écoute le narrateur et c'est tout. Il n'y a rien à faire d'autre, il y a bien 1 urne cachée dans chacun des 4 chapitres mais c'est la seule interaction du jeu. En plus l'histoire m'a laissée de marbre et à part des fleurs et une grotte, ya pas grand chose à voir... Heureusement que le jeu est super court finalement. Enfin, ça fait un truc de moins dans le baklog...

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais l'as-tu vraiment fini ?


Je me souviens qu'on se tirait la bourre les 2 à sa sortie, pour avoir le max de succès, c'était bien fun  ::): 
Et je viens de voir qu'au final t'as bouclé 4 cartouches de plus que moi, respect.

Mais quand j'ai réussi la Super Mega Cart avec toutes les pièces, c'était pour moi la fin du jeu.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini mon second jeu, *Binary Domain*, en 10 heures, et c'était vraiment top, merci Tigri pour ce choix !

Voici mon retour:



> Quelle superbe découverte que ce jeu !
> 
> J'ai vraiment adoré, du début à la fin (même si celle-ci est un peu étrange et tirée par les cheveux).
> Un bon TPS avec une gameplay solide, des affrontements intenses et prenants, des boss excellents, une histoire intéressante et avec des réflexions sur l'IA, la robotique, et même l'humain. Les situations sont variés, on a des séances de rail-shooting, de QTE, de sauts, etc... Le jeu est clairement bien rempli et avec un très bon rythme, comme un bon film d'actions.
> Les dialogues sont pas trop mal (en anglais, parce qu'en français c'est une catastrophe), et petite originalité, on peut répondre et donner des ordres à la voix au micro (j'ai pas testé, pas envie de passer pour un con devant mon PC à gueuler sur mes coéquipiers). 
> Graphiquement, le jeu accuse son âge mais ça reste joli, et la DA tient la route.
> 
> Un bon jeu passé sous les radars !

----------


## Flad

Et voilà, fini "Season after fall".
Il me reste un rêve à aller chercher pour le "true ending". Je pense que je le ferai.
Le jeu est beau.
La musique est belle.
L'histoire est belle.
Ce fût (de chêne) un bon moment.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tant que j'y pense, parce que ça me fait le coup à chaque fois sur le site.
Il faudrait un exemple ou une description claire de ce qui est attendu pour le lien vers la preuve de fin de jeu, visiblement j'ai encore merdé mon lien  :^_^:

----------


## parpaingue

Bon je laisse tomber *RIME* après environ une heure. Je le trouve juste chiant comme la mort. Ça repompe des trucs moisis à droite à gauche (la 'plates-formes' unchartedesque, cette plaie du jeu vidéo moderne), ça repompe sa DA pas inspirée (en ramant scandaleusement par rapport au résultat au passage), les contrôles sont moisis... Un sérieux candidat pour le bingo des 'jeux indés arty' en tout cas.

Piqure de rappel qu'il ne faut pas ramasser tous les jeux gratuits qui traînent par terre. Bon normalement je n'ai plus que des bons jeux après dans ma liste, ça fera du bien après ça.

----------


## PeaK

> Bon je laisse tomber *RIME* après environ une heure. Je le trouve juste chiant comme la mort. Ça repompe des trucs moisis à droite à gauche (la 'plates-formes' unchartedesque, cette plaie du jeu vidéo moderne), ça repompe sa DA pas inspirée (en ramant scandaleusement par rapport au résultat au passage), les contrôles sont moisis... Un sérieux candidat pour le bingo des 'jeux indés arty' en tout cas.
> 
> Piqure de rappel qu'il ne faut pas ramasser tous les jeux gratuits qui traînent par terre. Bon normalement je n'ai plus que des bons jeux après dans ma liste, ça fera du bien après ça.


Mince, pour le coup je n'y avais pas joué à celui-là mais il était assez court et avait beaucoup de très bons avis... Et en plus, il me faisait envie. Désolé que ca ne t'ai pas plu, j'espere que les deux derniers te plairont d'avantage!  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fallait faire le 1CC (1 Credit Clear) sur *Raiden V*, c'est ça ?  :Tap: 




*flex*

Bon, en vrai c'était super chaud. Et encore, je l'ai fait avec les options les plus favorables.
Peut-être qu'un jour je m'amuserai à le faire en Very Hard avec le True Final Boss et tout, mais va falloir que je fasse de sacrés progrès en shoot 'em up avant ça.

Je reviendrai faire ma petite critique à froid. Le jeu n'est pas exempt de reproches, mais j'ai tout de même passé un chouette moment (et puis j'ai redécouvert un genre qui pourrait franchement bien me brancher).
Merci *LaitLucratif* !  ::):

----------


## Flad

Bon j'ai attaqué le hardcore gaming de mon côté.
Hunie pop !

----------


## Ruvon

> Bon j'ai attaqué le hardcore gaming de mon côté.
> Hunie pop !


Les enfants sont enfin couchés quoi.

----------


## madgic

J'espère que tu as mis le patch  ::siffle::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Retour plus développé sur *Raiden V* :




> Disclaimer : débutant en shoot 'em up.
> 
> Je suis mitigé sur ce Raiden V. De prime abord, le jeu m'a fait une excellente impression : une belle réalisation, des menus limpides (3 vaisseaux aux caractéristiques claires, 3 armes principales avec 3 variantes pour chacune, on est dans le bain en 5 minutes), des musiques EXCELLENTES. Les missions s'enchaînent dans des environnements variés, plutôt jolis et bien mis en scène, les boss ont de la gueule, on progresse sans peine jusqu'à la fin grâce aux continues illimités. Je passe sur l'histoire SF générique et les comédiens au rabais, au pire on peut baisser le son des voix.
> 
> C'est plutôt louable de ne pas noyer le débutant sous des systèmes de jeu abscons et de ne pas tout de suite lui balancer à la gueule un mur de difficulté décourageant. Mais on ne va pas se mentir : les shoot 'em up sont des jeux skillés et c'est surtout en y rejouant et en se confrontant aux modes plus difficiles qu'ils révèlent toute leur saveur. Ainsi que les petits défauts qui énervent…
> 
> Si on devait faire un bingo des pêchés capitaux du shoot 'em up, Raiden V cocherait pas mal de cases :
> - Lisibilité pas top, les projectiles ennemis se confondent souvent avec le décor ou d'autres éléments ;
> - Des tanks qui apparaissent subitement de nulle part et canardent quasiment hors champ (y compris de derrière le joueur) ;
> ...

----------


## Flad

> J'espère que tu as mis le patch


Je ne fume pas, pas la peine.

----------


## parpaingue

> Mince, pour le coup je n'y avais pas joué à celui-là mais il était assez court et avait beaucoup de très bons avis... Et en plus, il me faisait envie. Désolé que ca ne t'ai pas plu, j'espere que les deux derniers te plairont d'avantage!


Les bons avis viennent des fans du bingo je pense  ::happy2:: 
Mais t'inquiètes, ça fait du nettoyage de backlog quand même et comme j'ai dit, c'est pas ce qu'il m'a couté hein. Si le genre exploration/énigmes t'intéresse, y a clairement largement mieux.

----------


## LaitLucratif

> Retour plus développé sur *Raiden V* :


Gros GG pour le 1CC, et top ce retour, merci.  ::): 
C'est cool si ça te motive pour d'autres SHMUP, surtout que Steam est devenu vraiment LA plateforme pour le genre, dans tous ses dérivés (danmaku ou plus traditionnel).

----------


## Supergounou

Enfin !




> *Antichamber* (2013)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Puzzle/réflexion.
> 
> Bon on ne va pas le présenter celui-là, tout le monde connait. Mon avis en revanche, le voici: j'en sais rien.
> 
> C'est pas souvent que ça m'arrive, mais pour une fois je n'arrive pas à me faire une opinion finie sur Antichamber. Est-ce que j'ai pris du plaisir à y jouer? Oui. Est-ce que je me suis forcé à y jouer? Oui aussi. Est-ce que je le conseillerai? Non, enfin ça dépend.
> ...


C'était la troisième fois qu'on me choisissait ce jeu, je regrette de ne pas m'y être mis plus tôt. Mon avis est un peu rude, mais l'expérience était drôlement chouette !

----------


## maxtidus10

Allé ça y est, je peux valider mon premier jeu de l'EVENT : *ENSLAVED : Odyssey to the West - Premium Edition
*
*Preuve :*  https://steamcommunity.com/id/maxtid.../achievements/

*Commentaire :* Réalisé dans le cadre d'un nouvel event du backlog de canard PC, j'ai fini l'aventure principale de ce jeu en 8h30. Ca n'a pas été désagréable du tout, j'ai plutôt apprécié cette expérience, même si elle garde pas mal de défauts, qui, selon moi, ne pourraient plus être pardonnés à des jeux actuels. Déjà, c'est un jeu linéaire, ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire, ça fait plaisir de retrouver quelques jeux au rythme contrôlé et maîtrisé entre des open world qui peuvent parfois être redondants. On sent que le jeu a tenté de faire son beyond good and evil, avec un univers attrayant et coloré, une direction artistique qui m'a bien plu pour ma part, des personnages un peu clichés (il y a le clone du cochon de BGE en version quasi humain) et un scénario mignon sans plus, que l'on voit quand même pas mal venir à l'avance car reposant sur des ficelles éculées. Côté gameplay, c'est du graaaand classique là aussi, peut être un peu trop : des phases de beat'em up pas bien intéressantes, sans réels combos et avec peu de possibilités tactiques, on est loin d'un bayonetta ou d'un DmC sur ce point c'est sur. On a des phases de grimpettes (mais qui ne représentent pas vraiment de défi de plateforme car les murs invisibles nous empêchent de tomber quoi qu'il arrive). Le jeu pousse aussi à explorer les quelques recoins des niveaux pour trouver les collectibles, et il met aussi quelques billes du côté d'une amélioration du personnage en dépensant des ressources trouvées ça et là. On peut aussi citer très vite fait des "enigmes" qui n'en sont pas vraiment vu qu'elles ne sont pas faites pour s'arrêter et réfléchir mais justes pour être faites rapidement (genre "pousse une caisse ici : c'est fini"). Je rajouterai aussi des défauts d'un autre âge, comme ces séquences qui commencent par une cinématique, puis une phase de gameplay ou l'échec peut se répéter 3-4 fois, avec à chaque fois l'obligation de se retaper la cinématique non skippable… Aberrant aujourd'hui. En somme un jeu sympatoche, que je ne mettrais pas dans mes coups de cœur, mais que je suis satisfait d'avoir parcouru tout de même, sans pour autant viser la complétion et refaire chaque niveau pour trouver les derniers collectibles.

Pour le DLC Pigsy's perfect : Le DLC de ENSLAVED, qui met à l'honneur Pigsy, un type obèse et pervers… C'est plutôt rare qu'un jeu permette d'incarner un tel personnage, et je salue donc l'effort. J'ai plutôt bien apprécié ce DLC. Pour le coup, il ne fait pas que prolonger l'expérience du jeu de base, mais il l'enrichit de nouvelles mécaniques. Et celle qui manquait principalement au jeu de base pour être un BGE, c'est l'infiltration bien sur. On est donc beaucoup moins fort (mais le charisme compense) et on piège donc nos adversaires avec des pièges, des gadgets et ce bon vieux fusil à lunette. Le scénario ne casse pas 3 pattes à un canard, mais les 3h30 passées dessus n'étaient pas trop redondantes, et c'est un bon plus, car une fois les gadgets débloqués, il y a plusieurs possibilités pour se sortir des situations, et ça fait du bien d'avoir un chouilla de liberté dans un jeu qui n'en a pas proposé jusque là.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Troisième jeu fini  ::lol:: 

*Wandersong* est un jeu d'aventure qui raconte l'histoire d'un barde et sa quête pour sauver le monde avec sa seule compétence : le chant.
Franchement je ne m'attendais pas à grand chose, mais après 20 minutes j'étais complétement captivée par son ambiance.
Le jeu ne trouve pas sa force dans des puzzles difficiles ou dans des excellentes graphismes, mais surtout dans ses personnages et leur personnalité, ses dialogues et sa musique.
Il ne s'agit pas que d'une histoire de héros prêts à sauver la planète. Wandersong est beaucoup plus. Amitié, confiance en soi, espoir, ténacité, joie, tristesse, acceptation, fiabilité, peur, optimisme et l'inconnu... Ce ne sont que quelques-uns des sujets abordés dans le jeu. Tout contourné par une atmosphère qui trouve le juste équilibre entre humour et profondeur.
Tous les personnages sont intéressantes et c'est un plaisir de découvrir toutes leurs petites histoires en se baladant dans ce monde parfois bizarre. L'écriture reste simple mais néanmoins très efficace, et les graphismes s'intègrent parfaitement dans l'ensemble du jeu.
Mais la musique reste au-dessus de tout. Que ça soit pour résoudre un puzzle ou pour la narration, elle est une partie intégrante du gameplay et le meilleur aspect du jeu.
S'il y a un reproche à faire pour ma part, c'est sûrement les sequences de platforming/puzzle juste avant la fin. Il y en a trop, et c'est plus facile de devenir frustré plutôt que de rester accroché à l'histoire alors qu'il s'agit d'un moment qu'est censé être un de plus captivants. À part ça, j'ai vraiment du mal à trouver des vrais défauts.

Je pensais que j'allais juste jouer à un autre jeu d'aventure mignon comme beaucoup d'autres, mais je me suis retrouvée à rire toute seule et à avoir les yeux humides plusieurs fois. *Wandersong* m'a vraiment réchauffé le cœur.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## maxtidus10

Punaise, je viens de me rendre compte, un an après tout le monde, que gamesessions avait fermé, et que les jeux qu'on avait récupéré dessus sont... Envolés... Du coup je voulais me lancer dans Sniper Elite 3, mais je ne l'ai plus du coup -_- Bon, le point positif c'est que je peux l'enlever de mon backlog quand même, ainsi que tous les autres jeux gamesessions :/
C'est con en plus car j'avais le jeu installé sur le PC il y a quelques mois encore, avant que je formate le PC, mais là il n'est plus récupérable.

Ca permet quand même (même si ça c'était un petit truc expérimental, de se rappeler que tout launcher peut un jour fermer ses portes, et tous les jeux que l'on avait dessus peuvent ainsi disparaitre.

Du coup à la place je commencerai prochainement Mafia II - definitive Edition

----------


## Supergounou

> je me suis retrouvée à rire toute seule et à avoir les yeux humides plusieurs fois. *Wandersong* m'a vraiment réchauffé le cœur.


Cette scène  ::'(: 



Spoiler Alert! 








- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça me fait plaisir de t'avoir lu Biscuitkth, ton avis m'a replongé dans l'atmosphère du jeu. Et je suis allé relire mon propre message de quand je l'ai fini, on a eu grosso modo le même feeling dessus.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Cette scène 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqkVgTuw7rw
> 
> ...


Merci Supergounou !
Je suis contente que le message est passé. Avec les problèmes de langue j'avais peur de pas réussir à bien dire ce que je voulais. Donc ça fait plaisir de savoir que au moins un peu on comprend ce que je pense, heh.

J'ai lu ton message aussi est je suis complétement d'accord. Avec toute sa simplicité, c'est un jeu qui va rester dans mon petit cœur pour longtemps.

Et oui cette scène là a été une de mes préférées !  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Punaise, je viens de me rendre compte, un an après tout le monde, que gamesessions avait fermé, et que les jeux qu'on avait récupéré dessus sont... Envolés... Du coup je voulais me lancer dans Sniper Elite 3, mais je ne l'ai plus du coup -_- Bon, le point positif c'est que je peux l'enlever de mon backlog quand même, ainsi que tous les autres jeux gamesessions :/
> C'est con en plus car j'avais le jeu installé sur le PC il y a quelques mois encore, avant que je formate le PC, mais là il n'est plus récupérable.
> 
> Ca permet quand même (même si ça c'était un petit truc expérimental, de se rappeler que tout launcher peut un jour fermer ses portes, et tous les jeux que l'on avait dessus peuvent ainsi disparaitre.
> 
> Du coup à la place je commencerai prochainement Mafia II - definitive Edition


Merde ! On te le remplace, du coup ?

----------


## Nono

> Troisième jeu fini 
> 
> *Wandersong* est un jeu d'aventure qui raconte l'histoire d'un barde et sa quête pour sauver le monde avec sa seule compétence : le chant.
> Franchement je ne m'attendais pas à grand chose, mais après 20 minutes j'étais complétement captivée par son ambiance.
> Le jeu ne trouve pas sa force dans des puzzles difficiles ou dans des excellentes graphismes, mais surtout dans ses personnages et leur personnalité, ses dialogues et sa musique.
> Il ne s'agit pas que d'une histoire de héros prêts à sauver la planète. Wandersong est beaucoup plus. Amitié, confiance en soi, espoir, ténacité, joie, tristesse, acceptation, fiabilité, peur, optimisme et l'inconnu... Ce ne sont que quelques-uns des sujets abordés dans le jeu. Tout contourné par une atmosphère qui trouve le juste équilibre entre humour et profondeur.
> Tous les personnages sont intéressantes et c'est un plaisir de découvrir toutes leurs petites histoires en se baladant dans ce monde parfois bizarre. L'écriture reste simple mais néanmoins très efficace, et les graphismes s'intègrent parfaitement dans l'ensemble du jeu.
> Mais la musique reste au-dessus de tout. Que ça soit pour résoudre un puzzle ou pour la narration, elle est une partie intégrante du gameplay et le meilleur aspect du jeu.
> S'il y a un reproche à faire pour ma part, c'est sûrement les sequences de platforming/puzzle juste avant la fin. Il y en a trop, et c'est plus facile de devenir frustré plutôt que de rester accroché à l'histoire alors qu'il s'agit d'un moment qu'est censé être un de plus captivants. À part ça, j'ai vraiment du mal à trouver des vrais défauts.
> ...





> Cette scène 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqkVgTuw7rw
> 
> ...


Vos commentaires me laissent penser que ce jeu pourrait être taillé pour moi, et je vois qu'il lui ont mis un 4 sur gamekult. Ce ne serait pas la première fois que je tombe en désaccord avec ce site, ceci dit. J'ai l'impression qu'ils tiennent beaucoup au rapport "quantité/prix", quitte à sabrer des chefs d'œuvre comme Portal...

----------


## acdctabs

> Punaise, je viens de me rendre compte, un an après tout le monde, que gamesessions avait fermé, et que les jeux qu'on avait récupéré dessus sont... Envolés... Du coup je voulais me lancer dans Sniper Elite 3, mais je ne l'ai plus du coup -_- Bon, le point positif c'est que je peux l'enlever de mon backlog quand même, ainsi que tous les autres jeux gamesessions :/
> C'est con en plus car j'avais le jeu installé sur le PC il y a quelques mois encore, avant que je formate le PC, mais là il n'est plus récupérable.
> 
> Ca permet quand même (même si ça c'était un petit truc expérimental, de se rappeler que tout launcher peut un jour fermer ses portes, et tous les jeux que l'on avait dessus peuvent ainsi disparaitre.
> 
> Du coup à la place je commencerai prochainement Mafia II - definitive Edition


Les clés n'ont pas été transférées ailleurs ? Tu as cherché ?
On a eu le cas avec Desura à l'époque où j'ai perdu quelques jeux mais pour certains j'avais pu récupérer une clé steam.

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai cherché mais apparemment non. C'était un truc sur lequel il n'y avait que des jeux offerts, et pas vraiment en vente, et ça permettait d'acheter le jeu complet sur steam pour une somme modique, si on voulait aller plus loin avec du multi ou des DLC.

Sinon pas besoin de le remplacer non, 5 jeux, je trouve que c'est déjà bien assez pour un event, l'objectif de l'event c'est un peu aussi d'éviter le symptome du : à quel jeu je joue. 6 jeux déjà, je le retrouve c'est presque trop^^

----------


## La Chouette

Fini deux jeux (dont un il y a une semaine) :

*Splasher*
Un platformer plutôt nerveux, avec une bonne courbe de difficulté et des défis optionnels. Ca se prend bien en main, le fonctionnement des différents pouvoirs est assez intuitif et les checkpoints assez bien placés pour éviter d'en faire un die and retry frustrant. Seul défaut pour moi : impossible de se figer en tirant. Je ne compte pas le nombre de fois où je suis tombé d'une petite plateforme parce que j'ai voulu faire un tir en diagonale haut. 8/10

*Crayon Physics Deluxe*
Pas du tout aimé. Le jeu part d'une bonne idée : dessiner des trucs pour faire avancer une balle jusqu'à une étoile. Plusieurs problèmes : le moteur physique du jeu assez cassé, avec des éléments passant  travers d'autres, il faut une étoile supplémentaire sur plein de niveaux pour accéder au niveau final, j'ai donc dû regarder pas mal de solutions, pas forcément réplicables facilement à cause des problèmes de physique. Il faut qui plus est impérativement marquer une de vos solutions comme "awesome" pour avoir une étoile supplémentaire, ce qui est chiant et inutile. Les solutions efficaces se résument souvent à faire une levier englobant la balle, avec un poids à l'autre bout. Peu intéressant. 3/10

Je m'arrêterai probablement là pour cet event, n'ayant pas trop de temps à lui consacrer.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Supergounou

De 3 !




> *The Beginner's Guide* (2015)
> 
> https://i1.wp.com/www.chroniquesvide...GuideSpot2.jpg
> 
> "Projet" narratif. Suivez l'histoire d'un game designer à travers ses créations.
> 
> Si tous les jeux narratifs pouvaient être de ce calibre, je pense que ce serait un genre que je pourrai adorer. Beaucoup d'émotions, de frissons. L'histoire est forte et la manière de la raconter est immersive. 
> 
> Si vous comprenez un petit peu l'anglais parlé, et que vous avez 90mn pour vous, n'hésitez pas.


Merci pour me l'avoir sélectionné Mordicus, sans ça je pense que je n'y aurai jamais touché, et c'était vraiment bien.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai commencé mon troisième jeu, DMC, mais après presque 3h je suis pas sûr de vouloir continuer. Je déteste les jeux où il faut faire des combos de touches, notamment les jeux de combats, et là le gameplay s'en approche. A chaque niveau on gagne de nouvelles touches à utiliser, c'est déjà l'enfer pour moi, je finis par appuyer sur n'importe quoi pour essayer de survivre. Puis bon l'enrobage démons contre gentils, la musique speed metal, tout ça, ça me parle pas des masses, c'est vraiment too much pour moi.

Je vais le laisser reposer quelques jours et je verrais si j'y reviens ou pas.

----------


## Nono

J'ai commencé mon deuxième jeu : *Contrast*

Ca ne va pas être facile d'aller au bout... Dès les premières énigmes, j'ai dû regarder une soluce, d'abord textuelle, puis vidéo, afin de me rendre qu'on pouvait diriger un projecteur pas seulement de gauche à droite, mais aussi d'avant en arrière. Se creuser la tête oui, mais pour comprendre des contrôles, non merci.

Mais ce n'est pas tout. Il doit y avoir un taux de cinématique / gameplay de 50 / 50 à la louche, ce qui est beaucoup trop.
Et les séquences de gameplay, hors énigmes chelous, sont aussi composées de passages en plateformes 3D, avec retry dès qu'on tombe dans le vide. Pour finir de rendre le tout atroce, mouvements et caméras sont hyper chatouilleux, et il faut toucher le stick du bout des doigts pour ne pas rater ses sauts. Beaucoup trop de gameplay en fait...

Dommage, parce que l'ambiance est sympa, mais je ne pense pas qu'après l'acte 1, le jeu va m'offrir de quoi remonter la pente.

A moins que ...

----------


## PeaK

Je viens de terminer GRIS. La direction artistique est extra, j'étais sous le charme du début à la fin. Cette musique  ::love::

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai commencé mon troisième jeu, DMC, mais après presque 3h je suis pas sûr de vouloir continuer. Je déteste les jeux où il faut faire des combos de touches, notamment les jeux de combats, et là le gameplay s'en approche. A chaque niveau on gagne de nouvelles touches à utiliser, c'est déjà l'enfer pour moi, je finis par appuyer sur n'importe quoi pour essayer de survivre. Puis bon l'enrobage démons contre gentils, la musique speed metal, tout ça, ça me parle pas des masses, c'est vraiment too much pour moi.
> 
> Je vais le laisser reposer quelques jours et je verrais si j'y reviens ou pas.


A ouai moi c'est l'inverse, un beat'em up où il n'y a pas à réaliser certains combos selon les situations, je trouve ça bof car marteler une seule touche de la manette au bout d'un moment c'est lassant.

----------


## Kulfy

*Home :*



> L'ambiance distillée dans les 5-10 premières minutes est plutôt chouette, et...c'est tout.
> Pour le reste, on fera des aller-retours pour chercher des clefs et ouvrir des portes / tourner des valves / allumer des interrupteurs.
> Aucune tension, juste une petite heure et demie d'ennui tiédasse.


Sinon, j'ai (bien) commencé Legend of Grimrock, et hormis le système de combat en temps réel qui ne m'a pas vraiment convaincu, je suis bien emballé !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je viens de terminer GRIS. La direction artistique est extra, j'étais sous le charme du début à la fin. Cette musique


C'était tout pareil pour moi. Je l'avais adoré !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quatrième (!) jeu fini, Youpi matin euh, *Yuppie Psycho*.






> Excellente surprise que ce Yuppie Psycho. Dans la peau d'un jeune diplômé débarquant dans une grosse boîte pour son premier job, le joueur ne tarde pas à découvrir que l'envers du décor est un peu flippant. Il va devoir mener l'enquête en évitant si possible de révéler la vraie nature de sa mission et, surtout, en essayant de rester en vie.
> 
> Décrit comme un "survival horror en entreprise" et présenté dans un pixel art soigné, le jeu parvient tour à tour à amuser, à intriguer voire à angoisser, grâce à une écriture plus que correcte et un rythme maîtrisé. Le registre subtilement dosé d'horreur absurde crée des situations cocasses à chaque recoin, mais on se sent tout de même suffisamment en danger pour éviter que la tension ne se dégonfle. Et même si une partie de l'aventure va finir par suivre des rails invisibles, il est sympathique d'explorer par soi-même ce vaste immeuble dont neuf des dix étages sont immédiatement accessibles.
> 
> On peut "finir" le jeu en 10 minutes en refusant le contrat et en se barrant, mais sinon, une vraie partie dure environ 7h30. Très honnête pour un "petit" jeu de ce genre, et je vois qu'il y a un peu de contenu additionnel gratuit donc il est fort possible que j'aille y refaire un tour.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'ai commencé *Sniper Elite 3* ce matin suite à mon arrêt sur DMC, et ça ressemble énormément au 2, en plus joli. ça à l'air cool, j'avais bien aimé le 2.

----------


## Kulfy

> Quatrième (!) jeu fini, Youpi matin euh, *Yuppie Psycho*.


Il a l'air top celui là ; les trailers me font bien envie.
Pas trop difficile de passer après Home, je dois dire  ::ninja:: 

Heureusement, il me reste Call of Cthulhu pour redresser la barre, dans le même genre.

----------


## leeoneil

Booaaah, désolé pour Home, moi j'avais bien aimé.
C'était surtout un truc court pour valider le challenge facilement, et pile dans le thème.  ::P:

----------


## Nono

Fini mon deuxième jeu, *Contrast*, qui avait l'avantage d'être court.

J'ai tendance a pardonner les problèmes d'un jeu quand l'enrobage est soigné, mais sur celui-ci il n'y a pas suffisamment de gameplay, et trop d'erreurs de game design pour y trouver son compte. Il y a les énigmes archi simples mais dont l’exécution est si pénible qu'on a l'impression de perdre son temps. A l'inverse, il y a des passages pas évidents parce que certains mouvements ne nous ont pas été introduits (le passage d'ombre à humain pour arriver à s'agripper à une barre peu visible).
Bref, ça gâche vraiment le peu de gameplay qu'on peut trouver dans le jeu.
Pour finir sur les défauts, la trame est oubliable et pas passionnante.

Dans les trucs à sauver, il y a :
- Le concept d'utiliser les ombres. Et l'astuce économique mais ingénieuse de ne modéliser que nos héroïnes.
- L'histoire de la princesse. Ça m'a rappelé Michel Ocelot, un peu Limbo aussi dans le concept.
- Le manège et ses ombres. C'est beau.
- Le niveau du phare est un bon final.
Si les contrôles approximatifs ne vous horripilent pas, et que vous avez la patience de deviner certains passages imbitables, alors la ballade vaut peut-être le coup. Mais je préfère ne pas conseiller.

----------


## doggy d

> Fallait faire le 1CC (1 Credit Clear) sur *Raiden V*, c'est ça ? 
> 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/CJzRn57/raidenv1cc2.png
> 
> *flex*
> 
> Bon, en vrai c'était super chaud. Et encore, je l'ai fait avec les options les plus favorables.
> Peut-être qu'un jour je m'amuserai à le faire en Very Hard avec le True Final Boss et tout, mais va falloir que je fasse de sacrés progrès en shoot 'em up avant ça.
> ...


Alors là je t'invite à 300 % à nous rejoindre sur la communauté *Shmup'Em All* : https://shmupemall.com/ + forum : https://forum.shmupemall.com/

c'est une mine d'or avec des vidéos tuto (1CC) de tous nos shoot'em up de coeur, des leaderbords, etc. c'est fantastique  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci, je n'y manquerai pas ! J'ai tenté un post ici (CPC) sur le topic des recommandations mais ça n'a eu que très peu d'écho, du coup je suis effectivement preneur de ce genre de bonnes adresses.  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

4 !  :Bave: 




> *Guns, Gore & Cannoli* (2015)
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pr...VcRPTaqDW-sX-o
> 
> Run'n'gun.
> 
> Excellente ambiance année 20/zombies pour ce run'n'gun très classique. Et... c'est tout en fait.
> 
> Trop répétitif, le jeu propose pourtant une petite dizaine d'armes différentes, ainsi que pas mal d'ennemis. Le soucis selon moi, c'est que le genre est vieillissant, et si certains studios de développement parviennent à faire du neuf avec du vieux, ici c'est pas trop le cas.
> ...

----------


## Chiff

Fini *Lumino City*

La jeune Lumi doit retrouver son grand-père qui a disparu dans la ville de Lumino, une ville faite de bric et de broc.

Y'a à boire et à manger :

+

Très belle DA
Une Belle Ambiance
Assez court pour ne pas lasser

-

Quelques puzzles bien chiants
La partie point & click minimaliste est assez mal foutue
Histoire réduite au minimum

Plus puzzle game que point & click les puzzles sont variés et vont du "c'est un puzzle ça ?" à "Putain mais il faut faire quoi ?".

Sympathique même si pas mon type de jeu. J'ai failli ragequit plusieurs fois avant de m'apercevoir 

Spoiler Alert! 


que les solutions aux puzzles  sont dans le bouquin qu'on a au début et que du coup on ne pouvait pas être bloqué

  :tired: 

Preuve :



Spoiler Alert! 


https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2290177365

----------


## Flad

Il est super choupi lumino city !
J'en garde un excellent souvenir  ::wub::

----------


## Mordicus

> De 3 !
> 
> 
> 
> Merci pour me l'avoir sélectionné Mordicus, sans ça je pense que je n'y aurai jamais touché, et c'était vraiment bien.


Du coup, tu me donnes envie d'y jouer !

Sinon, j'ai fini deux jeux (les plus faciles de ma liste) :

*LARA CROFT GO*

*Lara Croft Go* fait partie  de ce que les spécialistes appellent un _Games of Throne_, c’est à dire un petit jeu mobile conçu pour être joué sur le trône. Il s’agit d’un jeu de puzzles dans lequel Lara, évoluant sur une sorte de plateau, devra résoudre des énigmes, désamorcer des pièges, éviter ou dézinguer la faune locale, dans le but d’atteindre la sortie et de voler au passage des antiquités précieuses, comme tout bon archéologue qui se respecte. Le jeu est relaxant car il se déroule au tour par tour : chaque mouvement du personnage sur le plateau implique un mouvement des ennemis ou du piège déclenché, sans possibilité de passer son tour. Il sera donc question d’anticiper son parcours afin d’assurer à Miss Croft une sortie sans encombre. 

Le jeu s’avère assez facile dans sa quête principale, mais le challenge devient beaucoup plus relevé dans les deux aventures annexes, qui introduisent de nouvelles mécaniques. Celle dans laquelle les bestioles ressuscitent m’a donné bien du fil à retordre, mais je ne suis pas outrageusement doué. 

 Dans l’ensemble, j’ai beaucoup apprécié, en particulier la façon dont ce petit jeu d’énigmes s’approprie la licence *Tomb Raider*. En tant que nostalgique des seins coniques et des mouvements en mode tank dans de vastes temples en ruine, j’ai assez bien retrouvé l’atmosphère de la belle époque. Un scénario minimaliste, la solitude, des « secrets » à dénicher dans tous les coins et des tas de pièges mortels à neutraliser... On retrouve aussi beaucoup de références, comme les tenues emblématiques des premiers opus à débloquer, le menu rotatif avec la petite musique… Le jeu a achevé de me séduire lorsque j’ai vu Lara faire la chandelle contre un rebord de façon aléatoire, un mouvement sans aucune utilité qui date du tout premier *Tomb Raider*.  

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...b=achievements

*FOUR LAST THING*

Voilà un jeu aux qualités artistiques extraordinaires. Imaginez un peu : les graphismes ont été conçu par Jérôme Bosch, la musique par Jean-Sébastien Bach et l’animation par Terry Gilliam ! Enfin, plus ou moins. Le style s’inspire très clairement de ce que faisait Terry Gilliam à l’époque du _Monty Python Flying Circus_ : des tableaux de maître découpés et animés, plongeant leurs personnages classiques dans des situations absurdes et surréalistes. 

*Four Last Thing*,  création d’un homme seul, mais aidé par les œuvres (libre de droit) des génies de la Renaissance reprend le principe, au service d’un jeu à l’humour ravageur, entre les Monty et Monkey Island. Suite à un cauchemar, le héros (tiré d’un tableau de Van Utrech) décide de confesser ses pêchés, mais les prêtres locaux lui demandent de les commettre à nouveau, afin de pouvoir être absous sur ce diocèse (pour d’obscures raisons administratives). Le but du jeu sera donc de commettre les sept péchés capitaux en semant le chaos dans un moyen-age fantaisiste à la beauté picturale saisissante.

La première séquence, durant laquelle Adam se laisse convaincre de croquer la pomme, est tout bonnement hilarante. Le reste ne sera pas mal non plus, entre non-sens british et humour noir. En fait, le plus gros défaut du jeu, c’est de ne durer (au mieux) que 3 heures !  Cette aventure érudite se conclue même sur une sorte de morale, toute en subtilité. Bref, je crois bien que je vais acheter la suite.

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...b=achievements

----------


## Nono

Fini mon troisième jeu : *Into The Breach*

Avec FTL en tête, j'avais un peu peur que ce soit mon dernier jeu de l'event, mais le mode facile d'Into the Breach est une parfaite mise en bouche pour apprendre à connaître le jeu, et le finir une fois.

On se retrouve à nouveau devant un petit joyau, un bel ouvrage d'orfèvrerie ludique. Les mécaniques sont simples, sans fioritures, mais réglées pour nous occuper des dizaines d'heures.
Par rapport à leur précédent jeu, j'ai l'impression que moins d'espace a été laissé au hasard. Côté gameplay, c'est un avantage, mais on perd un peu le côté "saut dans l'inconnu" qui était très plaisant dans FTL.




Les choses vont se corser car les prochains jeux sélectionnés ont tous une grosse durée de vie.
Je crois que je vais me mettre à Assassin's Creed 2, c'est celui sur lequel j'ai le moins de chance de revenir hors event du backlog.

----------


## Kaede

Ayé j'ai fini BG2 (SOA, Throne of Bhaal ce sera dans un deuxième temps), j'attaque _enfin_ mes jeux de l'event  :Vibre: 

A commencer par Gris dont je devrais voir la fin ce soir.
Ce jeu est d'une beauté  :Emo:

----------


## Kaede

Fini GRIS ! (page Steam, lien vers mon post dans le topic des jeux finis).
C'était super, au point que je pense que les autres titres qu'il me reste à faire me plaîront difficilement autant. Peut-être SteamWorld Heist, on verra bien.

----------


## doggy d

> Ayé j'ai fini BG2


le truc de fou...
j'essaie de le finir depuis sa sortie... au gré de mes changements de PC et réinstallation/reprise de mes sauvegardes... 
ce jeu est une montagne à gravir à pieds nus  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Fini *Brutal Doom* hier soir, avec un temps total de 7h42 (j'ai découvert qu'avec Galaxy 2.0 on peut compter le temps de n'importe quel jeu qu'on rentre à la main dans nos "jeux possédés", c'est trop bien !)

Petit avis :

"C'était hyper jouissif, avec des armes qui ont une patate d'enfer et des monstres qui meurent de manière tellement atroce qu'on a qu'une envie : les remplir de plomb (ou de plasma, ça dépend).

Après le cœur du jeu ça reste Doom, je trouve pas que ça change le jeu tant que ça au-delà de l'enrobage.

Par contre ça monte pas mal la difficulté à certains moments, à rajouter des mini-boss dans tous les sens.

Oh et j'avais oublié à quel point l'épisode 4 est plus difficile que les trois premiers, avec en plus Butal Doom dans l'équation ben ça gratte pas mal quand même !

Mais une super découverte en ce qui me concerne, il faudra que je fasse Brutal Doom 2 à l'occasion !"


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## doggy d

> Fini *Brutal Doom* hier soir


Félicitations  :;): 




> il faudra que je fasse Brutal Doom 2 à l'occasion !"


C'est clair... Personnellement j'avais commencé Brutal Doom sur Doom 2... qui m'avait ensuite donné l'envie de faire le premier (qui est davantage "claustrophobique" dans ses environnements).

Doom 2 est clairement fait pour Brutal Doom et inversément car davantage porté sur de gros combats en arènes (avec boss) tellement jubilatoires et sanglants

----------


## Kulfy

*Legend of Grimrock :*




> Bien apprécié ce trip retro.
> Je préfère garder en mémoire les bons souvenirs (l'exploration, les énigmes et l'ambiance dans le donjon) plutôt que les moins bon (les combats sans aucune finesse, le manque de diversité du bestiaire, l'arbre des talents rachitiques et le scénar' inexistant).
> Plus de points négatifs que positifs, s'il fallait compter bêtement les points, mais je ressors quand même satisfait de l'expérience, et c'est tout ce qui compte


Je vais m'attaquer à un plus petit morceau après ça, probablement Little Inferno.

----------


## jopopoe

*Abzû* fini :

"C'est assez joli, faut avouer



Et ça tombe bien parce que c'est trèèèèèèèèèèèès contemplatif.

Le jeu alterne entre phases de nage exploratoire où on va devoir trouver les 2/3 éléments interactifs à activer pour accéder à la zone suivante, et phases de nage linéaire où on va juste appuyer sur le bouton avancer et profiter du décor.

De temps en temps on libère 2/3 poissons, mais une fois le schéma ci-dessus reproduit 4/5 fois le jeu s’arrête et c’est pas plus mal.

Parce que si au début du jeu la mise en scène et les jolis décors aident la pilule à passer, on se lasse quand même hyper vite de ce jeu sans histoire et quasi sans gameplay. Rien ne motive à avancer, sauf à se dire « allez c’est pas si long que ça il paraît, on va le finir et ne plus en parler ».

Du coup on s'ennuie quand même pas mal, et on voit arriver les crédits (impossible à zapper, évidemment !) avec un certain soulagement.

Enfin bref, une enième confirmation du fait que je n'ai pas une âme de poète.

11/20"

*Céleste*  commencé, et j'accroche pas autant que je l'aurais cru. Mais je n'ai qu'une heure à mon actif, donc on va se garder d'être trop définitif.

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai fini INSIDE !

C'est chelou ... (mais j'ai bien aimé)

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2293840915

----------


## NFafa

Deuxième jeu terminé : Owlboy

*Preuve:*


Spoiler Alert! 






*Les + :*
C'est très joli (les décors)
C'est assez poétique
La difficulté est bien dosée
La durée de vie est juste comme il faut

*Les - :*
Quelques problèmes de contrôles du perso, surtout dans le dernier monde (perso qui s'envole tout seul - ou alors c'est ma manette qui déconne)
Pas de succès pour la fin du jeu, ça oblige à uploader un screenshot pour la fin  ::(: 

J'ai donc passé un bon moment, mais je n'y retournerai pas chercher les objets cachés et autres achievements.

----------


## Kaede

> le truc de fou...
> j'essaie de le finir depuis sa sortie... au gré de mes changements de PC et réinstallation/reprise de mes sauvegardes... 
> ce jeu est une montagne à gravir à pieds nus


Ca va en fait, surtout que je connaissais déjà le jeu (les dernières fois je m'étais arrêté au début de l'Underdark, il me semble). Il n'est pas si difficile en soi, d'autant moins quand on a ses marques, et je n'ai pas hésité _occasionnellement_ à consulter des guides (sans spoil), aussi  :;):

----------


## Nono

> J'ai failli ragequit plusieurs fois avant de m'apercevoir 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> que les solutions aux puzzles  sont dans le bouquin qu'on a au début et que du coup on ne pouvait pas être bloqué


Oh merde. J'avais complètement oublié cette histoire, mais c'est vrai que c'est assez pratique quand on sèche totalement.

----------


## Nono

Je viens de laisser tomber *Assassin's Creed 2*. Je pensais me balader tranquillou dans l'Italie de la Renaissance et profiter du spectacle. Ca va pas être possible.

Déjà, je dois me taper 10 minutes de cinématiques avec des dialogues improbables et des alliés qui ont tous des têtes à claque (même en italien).

Je ne comprend rien aux contrôles à la première baston, et finalement je laisse ma collègue tabasser les 3/4 des gugusses. Pour ma part j'essaie d'en taper un en courant dans un coin de parking, pour éviter de me faire cogner par un autre (je ne sais pas parer).
Ce sera à peu près pareil pendant le deuxième combat. Il est où mon Batou ?

Je finis par comprendre quelque chose au menu de personnalisation des contrôles. Ca va mieux, et je me lance dans une course sur les toits à la poursuite de mon frère.
Et bien même avec les contrôles correctement configurés, et sachant que le principe consiste à simplement maintenir la touche A + RB, j'arrive à rater mes sauts, à voir mon perso se planter, faire demi-tour sans raison, etc...
Au bout de 10 essais le jeu n'est plus sur ma machine.

Je lis dans les tests de l'époque que le gameplay était considéré comme vif et percutant. Vif peut-être, mais surtout les dents d'Ezio confirment le côté percutant !
Si les autres Assassin's Creed ont repris le même moule, je crois que je ne m'approcherai plus jamais de la série.

Nono, toujours à la recherche d'un jeu à la troisième personne jouable.

----------


## Supergounou

> (je ne sais pas parer)


Ah voui ça devient compliqué, les combats d'Assassin's Creed des débuts sont uniquement basés sur la parade  :^_^:

----------


## Nono

Je me suis pas formalisé là-dessus. Mes commandes étaient finalement OK pour le combat d'après (même si je n'ai toujours pas compris leur système d'icônes merdiques).
Du peu que j'en ai vu, ça m'étonnerait qu'on se rapproche de la maniabilité d'un Arkham Asylum...

Non, c'est vraiment la première course sur le toit qui m'a achevé. Il n'y a absolument aucun réflexe à avoir, faut rester tout le temps appuyé sur A + RB. Déjà, bonjour l'angoisse si il faut faire ça pendant 10 heures...
Et malgré ça, tantôt je rebondissais sur un mur plutôt que de l'escalader, tantôt je tombais plutôt que de sauter un toit. Il n'y avait aucune logique.
Mirror's Edge n'était pas non plus un modèle de pureté en terme de level design, mais au moins ça répondait bien et tu savais quand et comment sauter.

Non, je suis déçu. Je pensais m'amuser un tout petit peu quand même. Déçu de buter sur des histoires d'interface et de HUD. Mais le gameplay ne vendait pas du rêve non plus.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Je viens de laisser tomber *Assassin's Creed 2*. Je pensais me balader tranquillou dans l'Italie de la Renaissance et profiter du spectacle. Ca va pas être possible.
> 
> Déjà, je dois me taper 10 minutes de cinématiques avec des dialogues improbables et des alliés qui ont tous des têtes à claque (même en italien).
> 
> Je ne comprend rien aux contrôles à la première baston, et finalement je laisse ma collègue tabasser les 3/4 des gugusses. Pour ma part j'essaie d'en taper un en courant dans un coin de parking, pour éviter de me faire cogner par un autre (je ne sais pas parer).
> Ce sera à peu près pareil pendant le deuxième combat. Il est où mon Batou ?
> 
> Je finis par comprendre quelque chose au menu de personnalisation des contrôles. Ca va mieux, et je me lance dans une course sur les toits à la poursuite de mon frère.
> Et bien même avec les contrôles correctement configurés, et sachant que le principe consiste à simplement maintenir la touche A + RB, j'arrive à rater mes sauts, à voir mon perso se planter, faire demi-tour sans raison, etc...
> ...



Tu as l'air d'avoir ressenti la même chose que ce type^^
Aujourd'hui ce n'est effectivement pas fifou de débarquer sur AC II.

----------


## Nono

Je n'aurais pas dit non à un jeu "pilote automatique" si l'intro m'avait un peu plus mis en confiance.
Le mec de la vidéo a été un peu moins nouille que moi, et il a pu avoir sa dose de voyage virtuel. Mais ça confirme quand même que le gameplay, ou du moins ce qui demande une participation active de notre part, n'est pas au centre du jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

De 5 !  ::O: 




> *The Way* (2016)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Another World like.
> 
> Bernard vient d'enterrer sa femme. Cependant, il est au courant d'une manière de la ressusciter, loin sur une planète alien. Le temps de prendre sa pelle et le voilà parti avec sa bien-aimée.
> 
> The Way est beau. Vraiment très beau. Le pixel-art (bouhhh!!) est magnifique, chaque tableau est un régal pour la rétine. Les musiques sont discrètes mais agréables.
> ...


Merci encore pour la sélection *Mordicus*, plein de belles choses, cet event est une réussite pour moi ! 
Pas sûr que je fasse The Cat Lady par contre, ce jeu me fait peur surtout en ce moment où je suis un peu à fleur de peau. Reste un peu de temps avant la fin de l'event, on verra plus tard.

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai fini *Celeste* en 7h48, et j'ai bien aimé, mais je trouve qu'on est loin du chef-d’œuvre intergalactique dont tout le monde parle.

Ou alors je suis aigri parce qu'il m'a fait me rendre compte qu'après quasiment 30 ans à utiliser des manettes mon pouce gauche ne sait toujours pas faire la différence entre une direction et sa diagonale. Je suis mort 1900 fois et une fois sur deux c'est parce que je suis parti en diagonale sans le vouloir...

Du coup je vais arrêter là parce que ce problème de diagonale va me rendre fou si le jeu devient de plus en plus dur dans les chapitres post-épilogue.

----------


## Kulfy

> J'ai fini *Celeste* en 7h48, et j'ai bien aimé, mais je trouve qu'on est loin du chef-d’œuvre intergalactique dont tout le monde parle.
> 
> Ou alors je suis aigri parce qu'il m'a fait me rendre compte qu'après quasiment 30 ans à utiliser des manettes mon pouce gauche ne sait toujours pas faire la différence entre une direction et sa diagonale. Je suis mort 1900 fois et une fois sur deux c'est parce que je suis parti en diagonale sans le vouloir...
> 
> Du coup je vais arrêter là parce que ce problème de diagonale va me rendre fou si le jeu devient de plus en plus dur dans les chapitres post-épilogue.


Non, tu n'es pas le seul !


J'ai adoré le jeu, mais qu'est-ce que j'ai pu maudire ces dash en diagonale. 
Je pensais avoir trouvé la solution en passant sur le D-Pad, mais sur le fameux dernier écran du chapitre 9, j'ai fini par repasser au stick analogique, tellement un passage me rendait fou.

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai effectivement alterné entre D-pad et joystick, parce que le premier me donnait l'impression d'être un peu moins mauvais sur cette histoire de diagonales, mais que le second m'était indispensable pour les plumes d'or. Et vu que la fin du niveau 7 mélange les deux j'étais bien embêté ^^

----------


## parpaingue

Mais arrêtez de vous auto-flageller en jouant au stick analogique sur des jeux 2D à 8 directions enfin, c'est pas un comportement sain pour l'esprit humain, surtout sur des jeux demandant de la précision  ::): 

De mon côté fini *Opus Magnum*.

Mon premier jeu Zachtronics que je fais vraiment.

Fort sympathique au final. Le puzzle est très visuel et pour l'habillage le côté "science pipo" (i.e je fais une épée en assemblant pleins d'atomes de métal) est bien marrant. J'ai été surpris par la présence du scénario, simple, rapide et classique mais efficace pour amener les puzzles, ça motive plus que "ok puzzle suivant".
Vu que ce n'est pas nécessaire, j'ai eu la flemme de chercher à vraiment optimiser, j'ai (presque) pris ma première solution potable à chaque fois. Sinon j'aurais probablement eu l'impression d'être au boulot, chose à éviter.

Deux reproches tout de même. Déjà on ne peut pas faire de vraies boucles de programmation, probablement pour des raisons d'équilibrage (ou le moteur qui les gère mal mais bref). Mais surtout, surtout, on ne peut pas lancer la machine à partir d'un état/temps non nul, c'est super pénible pour débugger les solutions sur la fin vu que ça prend trois plombes pour chaque analyse/essai.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais arrêtez de vous auto-flageller en jouant au stick analogique sur des jeux 2D à 8 directions enfin, c'est pas un comportement sain pour l'esprit humain, surtout sur des jeux demandant de la précision


This. Même la plume c'est gérable avec la croix (de la X1 qui plus est).

----------


## jopopoe

Non mais j'ai même essayé avec une autre manette dont j'aime bien la croix directionnelle (une vieille Logitech Precision sans joystick) et je mettais des diagonales partout sans le vouloir. Je suis mauvais, c'est tout  ::'(:

----------


## Flad

Je considère ma partie d'hunie pop terminée, je viens de débloquer l'alpha-mode.
Je vais probablement pas toucher un autre jeu vu que j'ai eu la chance de mettre la main sur une ps5  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il y a des jeux sur PS5 maintenant ?  ::o:

----------


## Kulfy

*The Cave*



> Mouif.
> Les puzzles ne sont pas très intrigants, et nécessitent pas mal d'allers-retours avec les différents persos.
> En dehors de 2, 3 répliques bien senties, l'humour de la voix-off, à base de délires méta et de 4ème mur brisé en petits morceaux, m'a laissé indifférent.
> Formule du jeu oblige, je n'ai utilisé que 3 persos (les jumeaux, le chevalier, et le moine zen) sur les 7, mais je ne pense pas que j'y retournerai pour voir le reste du cast.


J'ai avancé sur Little Inferno en parallèle, mais à petites doses, car vraiment particulier comme "jeu".

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'ai remis un coup à *Inside* en faisant les succès pour avoir la fin alternative (avec l'aide d'une soluce mais sans être le nez dedans, juste des pistes).
Ben ça ne valait pas le coup pour la fin mais c'est sinon c'était sympa à aller chercher.






> J'ai avancé sur Little Inferno en parallèle, mais à petites doses, car vraiment particulier comme "jeu".


Je l'ai fait genre 2/3 fois pour voir s'il y avait des fins cachées en gardant des trucs, ben ça changeait pas grand chose.
J'y jouais hors ligne à l'époque dans un trou sans internet... fallait bien s'occuper !

----------


## Flad

> Il y a des jeux sur PS5 maintenant ?


Si comme moi t'as pas touché une console sony depuis la PS1 y a de quoi faire ouais.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je suis dans ce cas en effet, mais je pense tout de même attendre quelques mois minimum.  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Je suis dans ce cas en effet, mais je pense tout de même attendre quelques mois minimum.


Moi, ma décision est prise, je n'achèterai pas de PS5 tant que je n'ai pas fini mes backlogs PS3 et PS4... Donc ça peut prendre des années...

----------


## Flad

> Je suis dans ce cas en effet, mais je pense tout de même attendre quelques mois minimum.


Perso j'ai pas attendu mais c'est aussi parce que mon PC ne tiendra pas la route pour CP2077. 
Ça combiné à l'envie de me faire les qques exclus Sony qui me font de l’œil depuis qques temps, ben j'ai franchi le pas dès que possible.

Mais sinon oui, il est plus judicieux d'attendre.

----------


## Kulfy

> Moi, ma décision est prise, je n'achèterai pas de PS5 tant que je n'ai pas fini mes backlogs PS3 et PS4... *Donc ça peut prendre des années*...


Je vois ça  :Tap: 


Tu as pu en commencer un dans le lot ?

----------


## doggy d

> Je vois ça 
> https://i.ibb.co/428vtmv/Capture-d-c...4-09-42-01.png
> 
> Tu as pu en commencer un dans le lot ?


Oui oui, t'inquiète, on fera les comptes à la fin  :;): 

Je suis sur *Code Realize*, visual novel 
Mais j'alterne mes sessions de "jeu" (0% de gameplay en fait...) avec d'autres jeux présents dans mon Backlog PS3 et Vita:

Je viens de terminer *LittleBigPlanet* Vita et 
avance bien sur *Iconoclasts* Vita (excellente surprise par ailleurs), 
j'avance sur *Darkstalkers Resurrection* PS3 
et ai bien poncé *Under Night In Birth* PS3.

Bref, mode "elimination Playstation backlog" activited à fond  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

> *The Cave*
> 
> 
> J'ai avancé sur Little Inferno en parallèle, mais à petites doses, car vraiment particulier comme "jeu".


Ah, j'avais adoré ce jeu, refais plusieurs fois pour voir tous les personnages, et j'aimais bien l'humour du conteur, et puis jouer des méchants dans un PnC ça change un peu.

----------


## jopopoe

Je viens de faire le premier B-side de Celeste avec le D-pad PS3, et c'est tellement plus agréable que ce fichu D-pad 360 ! Du coup je vais aller le valider pour l'event mais je pense que je vais continuer à y jouer de mon côté jusqu'à atteindre la limite de mes doigts / nerfs. Mais bon il m'a fallu 1 an pour atteindre le Golden God de Super Meat Boy alors je vais prendre mon temps ^^

----------


## Kulfy

> Ah, j'avais adoré ce jeu, refais plusieurs fois pour voir tous les personnages, et j'aimais bien l'humour du conteur, et puis jouer des méchants dans un PnC ça change un peu.


Je me tâte encore un peu à refaire un run pour découvrir 3 nouveaux persos, mais j'ai des sueurs froides à l'idée de refaire les 4 niveaux (la boutique de souvenirs, la mine, le zoo, l'île déserte) qui restent identiques.
C'est dommage, car les niveaux des personnages étaient pour le coup bien plus travaillés, j'ai trouvé. 
Etre obligé de refaire les mêmes niveaux en boucle pour découvrir le reste de l'histoire, ça fait vraiment gonflement artificiel de durée de vie.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je viens de faire le premier B-side de Celeste avec le D-pad PS3, et c'est tellement plus agréable que ce fichu D-pad 360 ! Du coup je vais aller le valider pour l'event mais je pense que je vais continuer à y jouer de mon côté jusqu'à atteindre la limite de mes doigts / nerfs. Mais bon il m'a fallu 1 an pour atteindre le Golden God de Super Meat Boy alors je vais prendre mon temps ^^


Ah non mais le truc de la 360 c'est juste honteux, on ne peut même pas appeler ça un D-pad.  :WTF: 
Quand j'avais encore un pad 360, j'ai fait tout Super Meat Boy au stick plutôt que d'utiliser cette chiasse.

----------


## Hyeud

> Je me tâte encore un peu à refaire un run pour découvrir 3 nouveaux persos, mais j'ai des sueurs froides à l'idée de refaire les 4 niveaux (la boutique de souvenirs, la mine, le zoo, l'île déserte) qui restent identiques.
> C'est dommage, car les niveaux des personnages étaient pour le coup bien plus travaillés, j'ai trouvé. 
> Etre obligé de refaire les mêmes niveaux en boucle pour découvrir le reste de l'histoire, ça fait vraiment gonflement artificiel de durée de vie.


Oui je suis d'accord, trop de niveaux communs, mais ça va archi vite quand tu connais. Si tu n'as pas fait les jumeaux et le fermier, je te les conseille, ça a été mes préférés, le moine, le chevalier et l'aventurière aussi c'était cool.

Du coup, je viens de finir mon 3ème jeu : The Council

Alors, j'ai adoré, malgré de sacrés défauts :
-chercher des consommables
-animations des personnages complètement ratés, alors que je trouve les visages, et particulièrement les yeux, super réussis graphiquement parlant
-le contrôle du personnage est à chier
-des items apparaissent dans des endroits déjà ratissés nous obligeant à re-ratisser alors que le contrôle du personnage est à chier, bon il y a un petit son et une lueur quand on asse à coté alors ça va assez vite, mais c'est redondant
-quelques incohérences dans les compétences des 3 métiers (l'occultiste qui n'a pas le latin de base ou le détective qui ne crochète pas de base par exemple)
-la duchesse a une plastique mammaire un peu abusée

Par contre après, j'ai trouvé le jeu très bien joué, avec un anglais impeccable, et chacun des protagonistes à l'accent du pays d'où il vient (sauf bizarrement le héros et sa mère qui sont français pourtant), le petit coté RPG à monter des compétences peut casser un peu l'immersion, mais ça ne m'a pas gêné. La narration est au top, l'histoire monte bien crescendo jusqu'à la fin de l'épisode 3 et retombe un peu après, mais j'ai trouvé que c'était une bonne idée d’accélérer sur les 2 derniers épisodes.
Il y a de vrais choix à faire, et ce dès l'épisode 1, j'ai déjà repéré au moins 3 choix qui changent la fin. Des fins il y en a une tripotée, il y a au moins 3 fins "principales" on va dire avec des ajouts négatifs ou positifs, suivant ce que l'on a décidé et fait tout le long du jeu, j'en ai vu 2 en un run, en refaisant seulement les 2 dernières quêtes et j'ai eu la bonne fin dans les 2 cas. Si on veut vraiment voir toutes les scènes il faut au moins 2 runs, peut-être même trois, mais je n'ai pas le temps et ni l'envie à cause des consommables qu'on doit chercher sans ça on n'avance pas où on veut.
Bref super jeu, content de l'avoir joué. Merci Banditbandit.

La preuve qui va bien :

----------


## Kulfy

> Oui je suis d'accord, trop de niveaux communs, mais ça va archi vite quand tu connais. Si tu n'as pas fait les jumeaux et le fermier, je te les conseille, ça a été mes préférés, le moine, le chevalier et l'aventurière aussi c'était cool.


Oui, le niveau des jumeaux était mon préféré du lot également, chouette ambiance, spooky à souhait.
Et celui du chevalier avait ma réplique préférée : Ooooh, he must have paid for the all-you-can-eat royal buffet  :^_^: 

Si je m'y replonge, je testerai le fermier et l'aventurière dans ce cas ; me restera à choisir entre la scientifique et la voyageuse dans le temps.

----------


## jopopoe

Petit retour sur *Celeste* : 

"Le plus gros défaut de Celeste à mes yeux est sans aucun doute la profusion de contenu que le jeu vous balance à la tronche dès le début : entre la trame principale, les B-sides qu'ont débloque très rapidement et les fraises qui sont réparties à droite à gauche dans les niveaux, difficile de savoir quelle est l'ordre à suivre.
Car il y a un ordre qui permet d'apprécier le jeu au maximum : celui de la difficulté croissante. Par exemple partir trop tôt à la conquête de toutes les fraises brise la courbe de difficulté et n'est pas selon moi la meilleure manière de jouer au jeu. Je trouve donc un peu dommage qu'il n'y ait pas une sorte de fil rouge dans le jeu, pour éviter des variations de difficulté trop importantes.
Cette profusion de contenu m'a aussi intimidé, et j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à me motiver pendant mes 3 ou 4 premières heures de jeu. J'ai commencé en essayant de chopper un maximum de fraises, mais je n'y arrivais pas forcément, et ça m'énervait. Du coup j'ai totalement laissé tomber les fraises mais j'avais l'impression de passer à côté du jeu, et ça m'énervait.
Heureusement le jeu possède de très grandes qualités au niveau du game design et est un vrai plaisir à parcourir. La difficulté croît mais est toujours intéressante, l'inventivité est permanente et on retrouve une grande partie du plaisir qu'on ressentait à poncer Super Meat Boy.
Bon l'histoire m'a pas trop touché par contre, j'ai trouvé ça trop gentillet et surtout trop naïf.
Les graphismes sont pas mal dans l'ensemble mais j'ai trouvé les sprites un peu trop pixelisés à mon goût.

Mais force est de reconnaître qu'il s'agit d'une bien belle expérience dans l'ensemble, et que j'ai de plus en plus apprécié le jeu au fur et à mesure que je me familiarisais avec lui.

15/20"

Prochaine étape : *Undertale*.

----------


## banditbandit

> Oui je suis d'accord, trop de niveaux communs, mais ça va archi vite quand tu connais. Si tu n'as pas fait les jumeaux et le fermier, je te les conseille, ça a été mes préférés, le moine, le chevalier et l'aventurière aussi c'était cool.
> 
> Du coup, je viens de finir mon 3ème jeu : The Council
> 
> Alors, j'ai adoré, malgré de sacrés défauts


Content que ça t'ait plu, ça prouve que je me suis pas trop planté.  :;): 

J'y avais joué en été, j'en garde un excellent souvenir malgré tout :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post13004855

----------


## La Chouette

*Q.U.B.E. Director's Cut* (j'ai fait la Director's Cut plutôt que la version de base en me disant que ça pouvait être que plus intéressant)

Très bon jeu de réflexion à la première personne. Les puzzles se renouvellent très bien au fur et à mesure du jeu, en ajoutant des éléments jusqu'à la fin de la partie, du coup on n'a pas un bond drastique de difficulté entre le premier et le dernier puzzle, c'est certes un peu plus difficile, mais surtout plus touffu. Par contre, pour une Director's Cut qui d'après ce que j'ai compris a surtout ajouté un scénario, ne pas mettre de sous-titres (en 2014, bon sang), bah j'ai pas pu suivre le scénario. J'étais en visio avec des amis pendant que je jouais, du coup j'entendais rien aux dialogues et pas moyen de les lire. Ah, et j'ai beau ne pas être un chasseur de trophées, voir des trucs comme "Travel 100,000 metres" ou "Play the game 500 times", ça m'horripile. A part ça, le coeur du jeu est très bon, c'est donc un 7/10 pour moi.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Hyeud

Bizarre, il me semble avoir eu des sous-titres, sinon je m'en souviendrais. Après l'histoire est bateau.

----------


## La Chouette

> Bizarre, il me semble avoir eu des sous-titres, sinon je m'en souviendrais. Après l'histoire est bateau.


https://steamcommunity.com/app/23943...4383568/?ctp=2

Et j'ai eu beau fouiller les options, j'ai rien trouvé. C'est quand même bien con de sortir un Director's Cut pour rajouter une histoire, en la rendant inaccessible à une bonne partie du public (perso, j'aurais pu la comprendre si j'avais joué dans de bonnes conditions, mais quand je vois le nombre de personnes qui se plaignent de l'absence de VF sur des jeux sans doublage, je me dis qu'entre eux, ceux qui n'ont pas un super bon niveau, les malentendants, etc., a fait un paquet de monde en moins).

----------


## sebarnolds

Bizarre parce que j'y ai joué récemment (genre y'a pas deux mois) et il semble qu'il y avait des sous-titres. Mais effectivement ton lien et la page du magasin indiquent qu'il n'y a pas de sous-titres. Si ça peut te rassurer, l'histoire n'est pas des plus passionnante / importante.

Vous me redonnez envie de lancer The Cave avec vos retours. Je l'ai fini à sa sortie en 2013 (avec scientifique, aventurière, fermier... heureusement que j'avais noté). Du coup, je devrais éviter la répétitivité en le relançant en 2020  ::P:

----------


## leeoneil

Je viens de terminer *Kathy Rain*, un petit point and click (6h).
Perso j'ai trouvé ça très bon. Pour ceux qui aiment le pixel art c'est vraiment super beau, et l'ambiance sonore et les doublages sont vraiment excellents je trouve.
Bon, par contre ça manque un peu de gameplay pour un jeu du genre, il n'y a que 2 énigmes un peu coriaces dans tout le jeu, le reste se fait sans jamais bloquer, comme une balade, en suivant l'histoire.
Mais comme jeu découverte par exemple, c'est parfait, ou alors pour les vieux cons comme moi qui adorent ce genre de graphismes.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Yoku's Island Express*

Hmm quoi dire...moyen plus ?

J'aime les bons metroidvania, j'aime le flipper (j'ai beaucoup trop de tables pas encore faites sur Pinball FX3) et pourtant ben...bof, ça se joue globalement sans rechigner mais rien de mémorable. L'idée est bonne mais je trouve l'exécution clairement pas au niveau. 
Il y a deux gros problèmes pour moi:
le premier c'est la navigation sur la carte qui est incroyablement laborieuse. Aller d'un point A à un point B est juste une purge, non seulement les déplacements sont extrêmement lents mais en plus il ne se passe rien, c'est chiant comme la mort. On rajoute que la ligne droite n'est pas forcément le bon chemin (à certains endroits il faut prendre des goutières pour 'changer de zone'). Les trucs secondaires demandant en plus des aller-retours incessants ("và la-bas...ok...ah non en fait la-bas...ok..ah non en fait...ok j'en ai marre") en plus souvent sans table amusante à la clé je les ai vite abandonnés.
Le jeu aurait énormément gagné en rythme à être composé simplement du hub central et de niveaux/tables.

Deuxième souci. La physique du jeu. La bille est incroyablement *LOURDE* et pénible à trimballer. J'ai aussi eu l'impression que sur les tables, le jeu est plus sur une mécanique de "telle zone du flip => telle rampe à l'impulsion" en ignorant vitesse/inertie que d'une vraie physique de la bille.
Je n'y mettrais pas ma main à couper, mais honnêtement j'ai eu l'impression de galérer assez longtemps sur les tables, puis j'ai eu le déclic la-dessus et après j'ai trouvé la suite beaucoup plus simple donc comment dire...j'ai mes soupçons quoi.
Pas fan non plus de l'histoire des limaces explosives, je vois l'intérêt mais j'ai trouvé les résultats de l'"aspirateur" trop aléatoires pour que ça soit vraiment satisfaisant à jouer.

Bref, le jeu se parcourt sans vraiment grincer des dents mais c'est très largement perfectible, ça reste pour moi un metroidvania médiocre mélangé à un jeu de flipper moyen, donc rien de catastrophique mais bof.
J'ai envie de dire que comme pas mal de jeux indés, il aurait surement gagné à ce qu'il y ait plus de boulot sur le cœur du jeu (gameplay, physique) et moins sur l'habillage.
Oui, je sais que ce sont pas les mêmes gens sur ces sujets, m'en fous c'est pas mon problème.

----------


## Nono

Bon, vous avez déduit quoi des élucubrations de Mr Macron ? La fin du confinement c'est le 15 si tout va bien ? Ce sera aussi la fin de l'event ?

----------


## Ruvon

J'en ai déduit qu'il n'a jamais dit que le 15 c'est la fin du confinement.

----------


## madgic

Le couvre feu est-il une sorte de confinement ?

Vous avez 4 heures.

----------


## Franky Mikey

On a jusqu'au 20 janvier !  :Beer: 

On va pouvoir faire une liste B.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

:Clap:

----------


## banditbandit

Au moins jusqu'au 15 j'espère, ça me laissera le temps d'en commencer un.  ::mellow::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'avance sur Sniper Elite et je pense le finir même si je trouve ça moyen au final. Il me reste juste 2 missions à faire (2 heures en gros).
Après je pense que j'arrêterais là sauf si on me donne une autre liste, j'ai pas envie de continuer DMC ni de commencer Dishonored 2

----------


## madgic

Pour moi un couvre feu, c'est un confinement partiel donc confinement.

Donc je propose que l'event se termine à la des vacances de noël comme indiqué dans la description de l'event :




> Les dates :
> 
> Inscription : jusqu'au 3 novembre
> Concours : jusqu'à la fin du confinement en France ou jusqu'à la fin des vacances de noël le 3 janvier


 :;): 

Et vous pouvez toujours vous inscrire, il reste donc plus d'un mois avant a fin  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

De mon côté j'ai commencé à rentrer dans *Blasphemous* ces jours-ci. Le gameplay est assez classique pour l'instant mais c'est un régal pour les yeux (de la belle 2d animée à la main) et une grande réussite en termes d'ambiance. J'ai hâte d'en découvrir un peu plus, cela donne un côté plaisant à l'exploration même si on se mange souvent des petits pics de difficulté.

----------


## jopopoe

Moi je pensais avoir bientôt fini *Undertale*, mais je ne suis plus sûr de rien. Ah si, que je me rapproche forcément de la fin  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> commencer Dishonored 2


Commencer Dishonored 2, c'est dangereux : c'est un coup à ne plus vouloir le lâcher ne serait-ce qu'une minute.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Commencer Dishonored 2, c'est dangereux : c'est un coup à ne plus vouloir le lâcher ne serait-ce qu'une minute.


Oui et justement j'ai d'autres très prenants et longs en cours que je voudrais finir (Dark Souls 3 et HZD)

----------


## jopopoe

*Undertale* fini en 11 heures. Bref avis sans spoil :

"Difficile de donner mon avis sans trop spoiler tellement le jeu s'apprécie davantage en étant vierge de toute connaissance sur celui-ci.
Je dirai donc juste que j'ai bien aimé, trouvé l'humour très (très) réussi, même si certains traits deviennent lourdingues dans la dernière ligne droite, et qu'à la fin du jeu la narration devient trop complexe pour pas grand-chose.
Bon graphiquement c'est plutôt moche, les sprites sont plutôt fades et tout est un peu trop basique. Ça se rapproche de la Nes, mais il manque le genre de direction esthétique qui a permis à un paquet de jeux Nes d'offrir quelque chose de bien plus réussi, Mother en tête.

Mais c'était cool quand même, et je recommande.

14/20"

Deux/trois remarques spoilantes :



Spoiler Alert! 



Le meta ça va bien cinq minutes, mais à la fin le jeu arrive à devenir plus pénible qu'un Metal Gear Solid à te rappeler toutes les 2 secondes que TU JOUES A UN JEU, T'AS COMPRIS ? Si on rajoute à ça les circonvolutions scénaristiques sans queue ni tête on se rapproche vraiment beaucoup de la saga phare d'Hideo Kojima !

J'ai eu la meilleure fin à priori, je n'ai pas spécialement suivi de guide ni rien, juste écouté quand Toriel m'a dit au tout début du jeu "épargne quelqu'un dès que tu le peux". Vu que j'ai toujours tendance à jouer des "paladins de la gentillesse", c'est pas tombé dans l'oreille d'un sourd, et je n'ai tué personne. J'ai donc eu la fin moyenne dans un premier temps, puis rechargé le jeu, complété 2/3 trucs en plus et obtenu la meilleure fin.

D'ailleurs c'est un autre des défauts du jeu, le fait de ne pas pouvoir épargner le Roi alors qu'on a pu épargner tous les autres ennemis jusqu'à présent. J'étais persuadé qu'il me manquait quelque chose me permettant de l'épargner, une sous-quête ou autre, et j'ai parcouru tout l'univers du jeu une deuxième fois en reparlant à tout le monde et en fouillant partout, sans effet. Du coup je me suis résolu à aller voir sur le net et non, il est impossible de l'épargner. C'est maladroitement amené, je trouve.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> *Undertale* fini en 11 heures.



Ca vaut le coup de faire l'autre parcours principal qui te manque



Spoiler Alert! 



Le run "genocide" qui est assez explicite : il faut tuer tous les monstres sans exceptions (ce qui implique notamment de zoner dans chaque zone jusqu'à avoir fait le vide des randoms encounters). C'est assez vite bouclé globalement, ça donne un autre point de vue sur le scénario et révèle un autre pan du côté méta. On roule sur à peu près tout sans problème, à l'exception de deux combats majeurs qui sont bien plus durs que tout ce que tu as pu voir dans les autres runs. C'est vraiment là que tu auras le combat final qui fait rager.  ::trollface::

----------


## jopopoe

Spoiler Alert! 


Mais je veux pas être méchant moi  :Emo:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Mais je veux pas être méchant moi




Spoiler Alert! 


Ben alors ? Je suis sûr que tu as trucidé des milliers de monstres dans plein d'autre jeux pour te gaver de pièces d'or et d'xp, pourquoi ça te poserait problème tout à coup ?  ::trollface:: 
De toutes façons le jeu te fera bien comprendre qu'il n'approuve pas du tout ce comportement...

----------


## jopopoe

Bon tu me rends curieux, j'avoue !

----------


## Kulfy

Et ce serait aussi passer à côté de la meilleure piste du jeu ! (d'autant plus marquante que tu devrais avoir l'occasion de l'écouter un petit paquet de fois  :^_^:  )

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini mon 3ème jeu, *Sniper Elite 3*, voici mon retour:




> Fini en 11h en difficulté soldat (intermédiaire).
> 
> Et mouai bof. C'est pas nul mais c'est pas top. J'ai préféré le 2, le cadre "désert" du 3 est moins agréable et très répétitif. En difficulté moyenne, l'IA est complètement teubé, en plus d'être amnésique. Genre le mec découvre un corps, 30 secondes après il a oublié et reprend sa ronde. Du coup on passe son temps à faire un tir, attendre que les mecs repasse en mode ronde normale, un tir, etc... C'est pas super fun au final. Sinon il faut jouer furtif au silencieux, mais on a pas assez de munitions pour ça et le flingue tir à 2 mètres, au-delà on touche que dalle. Ridicule.
> J'ai eu aussi quelques bugs de collision, genre des tirs qui passent pas à cause d'un mur invisible.
> 
> Sinon c'est plutôt joli et ça tourne bien. Mais bon voilà c'est la même chose que le 2 dans des cartes pas très variées.


Maintenant je vais peut-être tenter de continuer DMC pour voir si j'y arrive, mais sans forcer.
Pas envie de commencer Dishonored 2, trop long à mon goût, j'ai d'autres très long jeux en cours.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vaut mieux pas forcer trop fort DTC en effet.  :Sweat: 


Désolé.

----------


## Tigri

La semaine dernière j'ai fini *Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice* :




> J'ai bien aimé ce jeu. Il est beau, l'histoire est intéressante et l'environnement mythologique nordique est dépaysant. Le truc des voix dans la tête de Senua qui l'aident (ou pas...) est super bien fait et rajoute à la folie et au désespoir de l'héroine. Niveau gameplay, les puzzles sont pas très difficiles et se renouvellent peu, mais le jeu n'est pas long donc ça passe.
> 
> Les combats sont moins plaisants par contre, étant faciles au début mais devenant de plus en plus difficiles et carrément chiants sur la fin. Les boss sont pas super excitants non plus et ces combats sont longs car ils ont beaucoup de PV. Quelques passages frustrants également lorsqu'il faut fuir sans trop savoir où aller et on meurt risquant le game over (enfin, je sais pas quelle est la limite pour que les ténèbres nous corrompent entièrement, mais j'ai pas essayé :P).


J'ai pas encore commencé d'autre jeu parce qu'un pote m'a convié sur The Division 2 en coop, mais s'il reste encore un mois, je vais tenter d'en finir un ou deux autres.

----------


## Nono

J'ai commencé *The Witness*. Pour l'instant, je suis content lorsque le jeu essaie de m'apprendre un mécanisme, mais un peu moins lorsque plus loin, sur un tableau similaire, le mécanisme appris ne fonctionne plus.

J'ai pas envie de décrocher, mais je ne suis pas non plus super intrigué. Je suis tiède, on va dire.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et de cinq ! *Blasphemous* (16h)






> Qu'on l'appelle metroidvania ou Souls-like en 2d, Blasphemous est un jeu d'honnête facture dans son genre, qui offre une aventure prenante alternant exploration et affrontements avec des boss souvent gigantesques.
> 
> Son univers et son atmosphère sont ses plus grandes qualités. Entièrement dessiné et animé "à la main", Blasphemous met en scène un énigmatique combattant simplement identifié comme "The Penitent One", dans un monde médiéval-fantastique saupoudré de mysticisme tortueux. Chaque écran, chaque ennemi, chaque animation (et notamment les "exécutions", spécifiques à chaque adversaire) est un régal pour les yeux ; et les musiques, quoique discrètes, ne sont pas en reste, leur inspiration hispanisante reflétant un style visuel puisant entre autres chez Goya et Velasquez.
> 
> Manette en main, Blasphemous mélange confort moderne et rigidité old school. Cette dernière peut parfois s'avérer frustrante, notamment lors de phases de plateformes pas spécialement difficiles mais artificiellement punitives. Il arrive aussi que l'on se retrouve à prendre des dégâts à la chaîne en raison de recovery frames un peu courtes. Le système de combat est classique et efficace, et la montée en puissance bien dosée au cours de l'aventure.
> 
> Je redoutais un jeu difficile mais pour peu que l'on prenne le temps d'explorer, Blasphemous est plutôt bien équilibré. Aucun boss ne m'a demandé plus de 2-3 essais, certains passant même du premier coup (un peu au chausse-pied, certes). J'imagine que c'est beaucoup plus relevé en NG+ donc il y a tout de même de quoi contenter celles et ceux qui rechercheraient un challenge un peu plus hardcore. En parlant d'exploration, le monde se découvre petit à petit selon une structure non linéaire, avec des zones interconnectées qu'il est souvent utile de revisiter afin d'en découvrir tous les secrets. J'ai bien aimé cette approche, on a toujours des objectifs plus ou moins clairs mais jamais le sentiment d'être sur des rails.

----------


## LaitLucratif

Cool que t'ai apprécié Blasphemous et Yuppie Psycho, deux très belles surprises de 2019.  ::): 

Alors de mon côté l'event c'est un peu plus laborieux :
J'ai laissé tomber *Vanquish* : bon gameplay très jouissif, mais l'univers, l'ambiance me font pas vibrer, c'est moche, j'ai 0 envie de continuer. Je sais, c'est pas le but du jeu, mais il me faut un minimum d'affect en général.
Aussi laissé de côté *Subnautica* : les profondeurs aquatiques ont grave du potentiel mais le craft et la récolte m'ont vite fait chier, pas eu envie de le relancer.
*Bad Mojo Redux* par contre c'est très bon bail. C'est un jeu d'exploration en FMV où l'on progresse dans un bar miteux après avoir été transformé en blatte. On se promène de tableau en tableau, l'ambiance est vraiment crasseuse et bizarre au possible. Le côté grouillant et minuscule du cafard est bien retranscrit par la perspective et l'accumulation compulsive de déchets par le proprio du bar. Intéressant aussi comment on en apprend sur la vie des personnages par leurs déchets justement.

----------


## Nono

The Witness toujours.

J'étais vachement fier d'avoir résolu ce qui ressemble à une première étape. Une série de puzzles où on doit diriger notre trace bleue et son "reflet" jaune.

J'ai suivi le laser jusqu'au sommet de la montagne, où je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose à faire, puis je suis redescendu vers des espèces de bassins colorés. Et là j'ai morflé ma race sur les puzzles tétrominos. Je vois bien la logique derrière mais c'est trop complexe pour moi. Il faudrait que je passe une éternité devant chaque nouveau puzzle à essayer de tester toutes les possibilités. Ça m'a bien refroidi.

Pour l'instant ce jeu m'a procuré quelques moments de satisfaction, en échange de beaucoup de souffrance pour mes pauvres méninges. Je sais qu'il y a une histoire sous-jacente, mais pour l'instant c'est le calme plat niveau intrigue...

----------


## Eskimon

Perso j'ai énormément galéré aussi, du coup je l'ai fait avec un ami bien plus agile que moi sur ca et surtout le plaisir de le faire en "coop' " a rendu l'ensemble assez sympa

----------


## Kulfy

*Little Inferno*




> Parodie de jeu mobile, où l'on nous fait brûler des objets dans notre petit Inferno personnel, afin de nous faire réaliser le temps perdu/gâché devant ce type de jeu sans intérêt.
> Merci pour la mise au point, mais avant de lancer celui-là, je n'avais pas vraiment l'impression de le perdre, mon temps 
> 
> Dommage de gâcher une aussi bonne ambiance (la voisine, le météorologiste, les chutes de cendre perpétuelles) par un non-jeu pareil.

----------


## maxtidus10

> The Witness toujours.
> 
> J'étais vachement fier d'avoir résolu ce qui ressemble à une première étape. Une série de puzzles où on doit diriger notre trace bleue et son "reflet" jaune.
> 
> J'ai suivi le laser jusqu'au sommet de la montagne, où je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose à faire, puis je suis redescendu vers des espèces de bassins colorés. Et là j'ai morflé ma race sur les puzzles tétrominos. Je vois bien la logique derrière mais c'est trop complexe pour moi. Il faudrait que je passe une éternité devant chaque nouveau puzzle à essayer de tester toutes les possibilités. Ça m'a bien refroidi.
> 
> Pour l'instant ce jeu m'a procuré quelques moments de satisfaction, en échange de beaucoup de souffrance pour mes pauvres méninges. Je sais qu'il y a une histoire sous-jacente, mais pour l'instant c'est le calme plat niveau intrigue...


J'ai passé beaucoup de temps à galéré sur ce jeu aussi mais c'était vraiment plaisant. Il faut accepter selon moi de parfois bloquer sur un puzzle, de se connecter, d'y passer 5-10 minutes, et de se déco si on est pas passer pour y revenir plus trad. Je me mettais à y penser même durant mon sommeil. Petit à petit, j'ai fini la partie principale du jeu (il restait des zones non obligatoires et des défis cachés mais je n'ai pas poussé). A faire dans le cadre d'un event ou il faut le finir vite, j'avoue c'estv pas top, car moi j'ai vraiment du accépter un certain laisser aller, et plusieurs fois je suis parti d'une zone pour y revenir plus tard, et parfois, c'était la fulguration.

----------


## LaitLucratif

> *Bad Mojo Redux* par contre c'est très bon bail. C'est un jeu d'exploration en FMV où l'on progresse dans un bar miteux après avoir été transformé en blatte. On se promène de tableau en tableau, l'ambiance est vraiment crasseuse et bizarre au possible. Le côté grouillant et minuscule du cafard est bien retranscrit par la perspective et l'accumulation compulsive de déchets par le proprio du bar. Intéressant aussi comment on en apprend sur la vie des personnages par leurs déchets justement.


C'est plié en moins de 4 heures ! Enfin pas tout à fait... J'ai eu un bug à 10 minutes de la fin, j'ai du mater le reste sur youtube.
Vraiment sympa, pas trop compliqué une fois qu'on a compris la logique et qu'on sait comment naviguer dans les environnements. Plusieurs fins possibles, des conditions pas évidentes, faut pas s'attendre à tout réussir et jouer sans se prendre la tête je pense.

Le dossier Steam de cette version "redux" est blindé de bonus, c'est assez cool : making-of, OST, artworks, commentaires audio, storyboards...

----------


## banditbandit

> C'est plié en moins de 4 heures ! Enfin pas tout à fait... J'ai eu un bug à 10 minutes de la fin, j'ai du mater le reste sur youtube.


Sérieux t'as eu un bug dans Bad Mojo Redux...  ::trollface:: 

Sinon je me demandais ce qu'il valait je croyais à une daube (une de plus dans mon backlog), mais non apparemment.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Shadowrun Returns*.

Fort sympathique.

Quelques lourdeurs d'interface, un poil de trucs bizarres dans les règles, quelques bugs relous tout de même.
C'était globalement sympa. Un poil trop dirigiste et pas super varié, mais au moins le rythme se tient globalement. Si le jeu s'étalait sur trente heures avec ses mécaniques, ça deviendrait probablement gavant, donc pas grand chose à redire sur la durée de la campagne, surtout pour un jeu clairement à mods.
Une assez bonne retranscription de l'ambiance et un scénario assez sympas.

Avec ça je conclus mon event, honnêtement je pensais pas toucher à tous les jeux au départ (ceci dit avec le confinement en fait...). Au final une bouse abandonnée très rapidement (RIME, restez loin de cette chose), deux jeux moyens (un moyen - et un moyen +) pour trois bons jeux, bilan tout à fait correct.

----------


## PeaK

Je crois que t'es le premier à finir tous les jeux, bravo! Et je suis content qu'une moitié des jeux que j'ai sélectionné t'ai plu, c'est la moyenne, c'est déjà pas mal ! ::): 

De mon côté, j'ai du mal à avancer sur les 3 jeux qu'il me reste... Child of Light me semble vu et revu, j'ai du mal à accrocher. Life is Strange j'avais déjà fait l'épisode 1, mais du coup je n'ai plus le charme de la découverte. Et je ne me souviens plus bien de qui est qui, ca complique un peu les choses quand il faut faire des choix basés sur des prénoms. Et Alan Wake me fait penser a un jeu console assez classique, mais c'est celui qui m'intéresse le plus parmi les 3.
Et surtout, la vraie raison, c'est que j'ai mis ou remis la main sur des jeux à durée indéterminée: The Binding of Isaac, Wow, Snowrunner et maintenant le gamepass avec la promo des 3 mois à 1€...
Je n'ai pas abandonné, je vais m'y replonger, mais depuis quelques jours c'est moins évident!  ::P:

----------


## Nono

> J'ai passé beaucoup de temps à galéré sur ce jeu aussi mais c'était vraiment plaisant. Il faut accepter selon moi de parfois bloquer sur un puzzle, de se connecter, d'y passer 5-10 minutes, et de se déco si on est pas passer pour y revenir plus trad. Je me mettais à y penser même durant mon sommeil. Petit à petit, j'ai fini la partie principale du jeu (il restait des zones non obligatoires et des défis cachés mais je n'ai pas poussé). A faire dans le cadre d'un event ou il faut le finir vite, j'avoue c'estv pas top, car moi j'ai vraiment du accépter un certain laisser aller, et plusieurs fois je suis parti d'une zone pour y revenir plus tard, et parfois, c'était la fulguration.


Les tétrominos n'étaient pas du tout une partie de plaisir pour moi, mais du coup ça m'a rendu les trois défis suivants plutôt agréables. La pièce avec les effets de couleur est passée crème, ensuite je suis passé au château-fort, et après un moment de perplexité, je me suis bien amusé à faire le traceur vivant avec mes petits petons. Très cool cette partie. L'espèce de temple était plus chaud, il faut pas mal observer l'environnement, mais on finit par trouver.

Je débloque aussi des espèces de zigougouis cachés dans l'environnement réel. Je suppose (j'espère) que ce n'est pas obligatoire, mais que c'est ça qui va nous en apprendre plus sur "le vrai sens caché de l'univers selon Jonathan Blow". Je préfère ne pas trop y prêter attention parce que ce côté mystique du jeu m'avait déjà déçu dans Braid.

----------


## Supergounou

> c'est ça qui va nous en apprendre plus sur "le vrai sens caché de l'univers selon Jonathan Blow"


Tu fais fausse route, ne cherche pas une explication et/ou une histoire. Par contre cherche les zigougouis cachés dans l'environnement réel, à mon avis c'est 80% de l'intérêt du jeu. Certains sont juste complètement fous.

----------


## Nono

> Tu fais fausse route, ne cherche pas une explication et/ou une histoire. Par contre cherche les zigougouis cachés dans l'environnement réel, à mon avis c'est 80% de l'intérêt du jeu. Certains sont juste complètement fous.


C'est vrai, c'est pas désagréable à débloquer. Une fois qu'on repère une extrémité potentielle, il n'y a plus qu'à essayer de dérouler la pelote. Avant d'arrêter tout à l'heure, je suis tombé devant un d'une simplicité déroutante, alors que j'étais passé une dizaine de fois à côté.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je crois que t'es le premier à finir tous les jeux, bravo!


Il a pas fini RiME.  ::siffle::

----------


## PeaK

Ah oui, c'est pas faux! Le premier à avoir tiré un trait sur l'évènement alors...  :^_^:

----------


## jopopoe

Toutes les fraises du jeu (hors DLC) obtenues  :Cigare:  
Je vais m'attaquer au B-sides maintenant.
La réputation du DLC (le chapitre 9) me fait un peu peur en vrai, je sais pas si j'aurai le courage de m'y atteler.

Dès que j'ai un peu de temps je commence *Alien Isolation*, il me fait bien envie celui-là.

----------


## Kulfy

*Call of Cthlhu*



> Chouette jeu d'enquête / horreur !
> 
> Les premiers niveaux (le manoir Hawkins, l'institut Riverside...) sont pour le moins oppressants, je n'en menais pas toujours large, avec mon casque sur les oreilles et l'écran comme seule source de luminosité.
> Dommage que la pression retombe complètement pendant le derniers tiers du jeu - quelle idée de fournir une arme au personnage...toute la tension disparait immédiatement - qui n'est clairement pas au niveau du reste.
> 
> Les graphismes et (surtout) les animations sont déplorables, mais l'ambiance (en intérieur) compense un peu tout ça.
> Je ne sais pas si je me remettrai jamais complètement de ce chapitre dans la galerie des Sanders T__T


5ème et probablement dernier jeu pour moi, le dernier (Papo & Yo) ne me tentant pas plus que ça.
Merci pour la sélection Leeoneil, pas tout aimé (loin de là  :^_^: ), mais Grimrock et Cthulhu valaient le détour.

----------


## parpaingue

> Il a pas fini RiME.


Je ne l'ai pas fini mais j'en ai fini avec lui  :^_^: 
Je considère aussi ça comme du nettoyage de backlog donc je vis très bien avec cette décision.

----------


## leeoneil

> Merci pour la sélection Leeoneil, pas tout aimé (loin de là ), mais Grimrock et Cthulhu valaient le détour.


Oui j'ai suivi tes comptes rendus, bon, heureusement on a pas tous les même goûts !
Papo & Yo ne m'attirait pas du tout et je l'ai fait lors du dernier event, c'était une bonne surprise. Mais vu tes retours sur certains que je considère comme des bons jeux, évite de te lancer dedans tout de suite !  ::P: 

Moi j'avance toujours doucement sur _The end is nigh_ et _Reus_... Mais faut que j'en face un autre facile, parce-que ces deux vont me tenir un moment !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et de six !  :Cigare: 

*A Short Hike* (environ 2h, mais j'y retournerai sûrement pour fouiner un peu plus et trouver toutes les bricoles)




> Tout ce qu'on vous a dit est vrai. Une balade agréable et relaxante, peuplée de petits personnages attachants et parsemée d'activités amusantes. Sans être immense, l'aire de jeu à explorer fourmille de petits détails, et on se console rapidement de l'absence de GPS ou de caméra libre en réalisant qu'on n'a jamais de peine à s'y repérer. Une petite bouffée d'oxygène qui vaut largement son prix et, me concernant, tombe à pic.


Truc de dingue, si ça se trouve je vais pouvoir jouer aux jeux de la sélection Humble qui sort ce soir.  :WTF: 
Ah non, j'avais 350 jeux en cours avant l'event, on va oublier…

Merci LaitLucratif en tout cas, je me serai bien pris au jeu avec cette sélection !

----------


## Kulfy

> Oui j'ai suivi tes comptes rendus, bon, heureusement on a pas tous les même goûts !
> Papo & Yo ne m'attirait pas du tout et je l'ai fait lors du dernier event, c'était une bonne surprise. Mais vu tes retours sur certains que je considère comme des bons jeux, évite de te lancer dedans tout de suite !


Je suis pourtant bon public d'habitude (jusque là, j'étais à 17 aimés / 09 moyens / 02 pas aimés), faut croire que le confinement me rend grognon.
C'est forcément ça, je ne me permettrais pas de remettre en cause la qualité de la liste  ::trollface::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Moi je suis toujours sur A Hat In Time  :Mellow2: 
C'est trop mignon et j'ai envie de tout voir et tout faire avant d'arriver à la fin.

----------


## La Chouette

> Moi je suis toujours sur A Hat In Time 
> C'est trop mignon et j'ai envie de tout voir et tout faire avant d'arriver à la fin.


Content de voir que ma liste te plait jusqu'ici. A Hat in Time est super, faudrait que je me prenne le DLC Nyakuza un jour.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Et c'est terminé !

*A Hat in Time* est un de plus mignons jeux d'aventure.
Ecriture, design et histoire très simples mais efficaces. La musique est super et j'ai bien aimé le gameplay même si sur certaines parties de platforming j'ai voulu balancer la manette par la fenêtre. J'adore la mécanique basée sur les chapeaux et le fait qu'ils sont tous personnalisables avec les skins qu'on débloque au fur et à mesure.
On s'accroche vite au personnages principaux, chacun avec sa personnalité qui saute aux yeux. (The Snatcher  ::wub:: )
C'est un plaisir de se balader et explorer toutes les cartes et les niveaux, pleins de secrets et interactions rigolos.
Je me suis vraiment bien amusée et là j'ai envie d'y retourner pour finir les petits choses qui me restent. Il y a de quoi faire même après la fin du jeu, surtout avec les 2 DLC.
Si vous aimez les jeux d'aventure pas trop exigeants mais surtout super mignons, vous ne pouvez pas rater *A Hat in Time*.



Spoiler Alert! 






Merci La Chouette. Jusqu'ici j'ai vraiment bien aimé tous les jeux de ta liste !

----------


## Altay

J'ai commencé *Titan Souls* (parce que Eufloria m'ennuie pas mal et j'avais déjà pas mal joué à l'original à l'époque). C'est cool mais c'est dur ! J'ai réussi à passer les premiers boss assez vite mais maintenant je me fais éclater par Elhanan.  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

*Finding Paradise* fini. (C'était un weekend full gaming mode  ::ninja::  )

Quoi dire. Un sequel digne de son nom, *Finding Paradise* garde tous les aspects positifs de To The Moon, et il en améliore des autres.
L'histoire et les dialogues restent les points forts de cette série.
Je ne veux pas trop en parler parce que c'est le type de jeu auquel il faut jouer soi même en connaissant le moins possible pour vraiment en profiter.
Je l'ai adoré, tout comme son prédécesseur. Très émouvant, j'ai pleuré comme une fontaine. Impossible de pas s'accrocher à l'histoire.
J'en veux encore et encore. J'espère vraiment qu'il aura un quatrième chapitre, un jour. (Surtout vu la fin !!)
Je le conseille vivement.



Spoiler Alert! 


https://i.ibb.co/6bpVc4m/FP.jpg

----------


## La Chouette

> J'en veux encore et encore. J'espère vraiment qu'il aura un quatrième chapitre, un jour. (Surtout vu la fin !!)


Ca tombe bien, la suite, Impostor Factory, est prévue pour l'an prochain !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ca tombe bien, la suite, Impostor Factory, est prévue pour l'an prochain !
> 
> https://youtu.be/48s4EfUEx5k


Mais c'est super !  :Mellow2: 
Merci !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bon ben on va te racheter un stock de mouchoirs.  :Tap:

----------


## sebarnolds

Je viens de finir la deuxième partie de *The White March* (Pillars of Eternity) et de finir l'acte 3 du jeu. Ils ne font absolument pas partie de l'event pour moi, mais l'objectif était de les finir en 2020.

Du coup, je peux faire une pause et lancer Call of Juarez: Gunslinger demain  ::):

----------


## Nono

Je suis à deux doigts d'abandonner *The Witness*, ou de le rusher avec une soluce.
J'étais assez fier d'avoir débloqué 5 lasers, l'un deux m'a même permis de refaire ma manucure.
Le jeu dans l'environnement est assez stimulant lui aussi.

Mais je tourne en rond.
Je ne sais pas comment commencer le niveau dans le désert.
Et j'ai l'impression de me sentir particulièrement stupide dans le village en construction, avec tous ces puzzles en apparence simplistes mais qui gardent leur secret.

----------


## maxtidus10

Quand tu ne sais pas quoi faire, hésite pas à matter une soluce pour le premier tableau, et tu sauras quoi chercher pour les prochains. Sinon dans le village en ruine, ça mélange des mécaniques de quasi partout ailleurs, je te conseillerai plutot de faire après d'autres zones. Pour le désert si je peux t'aider à démarrer, je te dirait de faire taper la lumière du soleil sur les panneaux.

----------


## banditbandit

Un peu pareil que Nono mais sur *Kingdom Classic*.
C'est pas vraiment le genre de jeu dont j'ai l'habitude, je connaissais le jeu de la vie et quelques trucs dans le genre mais c'est tout. 

J'ai l'impression que plus je joue et moins je progresse, au début j'ai tenu 34 jours, d'ailleurs c'est quoi l'objectif pour considérer le jeu fini (j'ai vu qu'on pouvait dépasser les cents jours...  ::O:  ), fermer tous les portails !?

Enfin si une bonne âme y a déjà joué et pouvait me conseiller ça serait pas mal, sinon j'ai bien peur que la lassitude et la frustration l'emporte.

----------


## La Chouette

> Un peu pareil que Nono mais sur *Kingdom Classic*.
> C'est pas vraiment le genre de jeu dont j'ai l'habitude, je connaissais le jeu de la vie et quelques trucs dans le genre mais c'est tout. 
> 
> J'ai l'impression que plus je joue et moins je progresse, au début j'ai tenu 34 jours, d'ailleurs c'est quoi l'objectif pour considérer le jeu fini (j'ai vu qu'on pouvait dépasser les cents jours...  ), fermer tous les portails !?
> 
> Enfin si une bonne âme y a déjà joué et pouvait me conseiller ça serait pas mal, sinon j'ai bien peur que la lassitude et la frustration l'emporte.


L'objectif du jeu est effectivement de fermer les quatre portails. En gros, tu recrutes, tu te fais du pognon, tu t'étends suffisamment pour que tes fermiers soient protégés et que tes archers et chevaliers soient à moins d'un jour de marche du portail le plus proche, et tu déclenches une croisade.

----------


## banditbandit

Ah merci ! C'est en gros ce que je fais mais le soucis c'est ces P* de portail j'arrive pas à savoir si je les ai détruits, j'ai l'impression (c'est pas qu'une impression) qu'ils se reconstruisent, faut faire quoi pour que cela cesse !? Faut égorger un poulet sur le lieu ou quoi...  ::unsure:: 

Dernier exemple en date je passe un portail détruit pour aller au portail suivant, quand je reviens le portail est intact et des saloperies en sortent et me piquent ma couronne ( j'avais pas assez de fric à leur donner...   :nawak:  )

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon, comme je n'aurait pas le temps de finir les 3 DLC du jeu, je valide le *2eme jeu* maintenant : *Mafia II - Definitive Edition*

*Preuve :* https://steamcommunity.com/id/maxtid.../achievements/

*Commentaire :* Commencé en novembre 2020 dans le cadre d'un event du backlog, et fini en 8h30, quasiment en ligne droite… Notamment car ce jeu en "monde ouvert", ne propose rien à faire à part la quête principale… Du coup on enchaîne juste les missions et les déplacements vers le prochain point d'intérêt. Pas de petits boulots, pas de missions secondaires données par des PNJ… Pour le coup, ça sent vraiment le GTA du pauvre, et même si le jeu n'est pas désagréable, il est juste, selon moi, plus mauvais que le maître dans tous les aspects. Son intérêt repose dans l'ambiance années 40-50 qui n'est pas si courant dans le JV, et porter les costumes classe de l'époque en impose. Mais pour le reste, ça rend toutes les phases de gameplay plus molles : conduite molle avec les véhicules (peu nombreux) d'époque, fusillades molles avec des flingues à la visée… hasardeuse d'époque ? Et scénario disons… Classique. Je suis fan de films de gangsters et j'en ai vu un paquet. Et il reprend simplement à la lettre tous les codes de ce genre de films. Ce n'est donc pas mauvais, mais tout est cousu de fil blanc et assez prévisible forcément, mais bon, ce n'est pas tant la faute du jeu que du genre "gangster" en lui-même. Je passe aussi rapidement sur les checkpoint un peu durs des fois qui font pester mais c'est surtout car se refaire plusieurs fois certaines phases de shoot n'apporte juste pas de plaisir. En somme un jeu sympatoche, mais qui n'apporte pas grand-chose à ma culture vidéo-ludique.

----------


## Ruvon

Deuxième jeu terminé, *Last Day of June*.

La preuve en image :



Spoiler Alert! 






J'étais emballé au début, c'était joli, mignon, triste et bien mis en scène. Et puis au fur et à mesure ça traîne sévèrement en longueur, avec des répétitions de passages pas palpitants, des scènes déjà vues qu'on ne peut pas passer, ce qui allonge inutilement une durée de vie déjà pas bien longue. Le gameplay est ultra basique et peu satisfaisant, qui ne sert pas une histoire pas inintéressante mais amenée avec des sabots gros comme des camions (enfin j'me comprends).
Tu sens l'envie de bien faire, mais au final seule la musique est une vraie réussite. Le reste lasse assez vite, la faute principalement à un rythme bien trop lent et une volonté bien trop marquée de me tirer des seaux de larmes pas du tout subtilement. Et le gameplay est trop pauvre pour faire passer la pilule.
Pour autant tout n'est pas à jeter, ça aurait pu être sympa, mais ça rate le coche pour des erreurs "évitables", ce qui est d'autant plus dommage.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Deuxième jeu terminé, *Last Day of June*.
> 
> La preuve en image :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


C'était exactement mon ressenti quand j'y ai joué.
J'avoue que je l'ai mis dans ta liste parce que il fallait bien quelque chose pour le thème de la solitude, autrement je l'aurais pas conseillé si facilement que ça  :Sweat: 
Désolée pour la déception.
Mais au moins ça fera un jeu de moins dans ton backlog  ::lol:: 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> Quand tu ne sais pas quoi faire, hésite pas à matter une soluce pour le premier tableau, et tu sauras quoi chercher pour les prochains. Sinon dans le village en ruine, ça mélange des mécaniques de quasi partout ailleurs, je te conseillerai plutot de faire après d'autres zones. Pour le désert si je peux t'aider à démarrer, je te dirait de faire taper la lumière du soleil sur les panneaux.


Merci ! Avec cette astuce j'ai pu enchaîner sans problème jusqu'au deuxième sous-sol, que je fais ce soir.

C'est mort pour finir le jeu après-demain, mais mon appréciation jusqu'à présent se situe dans une montagne russe émotionnelle. Tantôt j'enrage, tantôt je suis pris par l'intelligence du jeu.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est mort pour finir le jeu après-demain


Madgic a dit qu'on allait jusqu'à la fin des vacances de Noël.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Fini *Caligo*.



Spoiler Alert! 






Je sais pas quoi dire. C'est un walking sim avec absolument zéro gameplay. C'est pas moche mais pas non plus beau au point d'en faire un générateur de screenshots. C'est complètement barré, des paysages chelous, plus ou moins incroyables. Une scène est assez marquante, le reste est trop vite survolé pour avoir quelque chose à dire. Ça se boucle en un peu plus d'une heure, sur fond de discussion métaphysique sur la vie et la mort... Trop perché pour moi.

La musique est un gros bof (sauf une à la guitare), entre du petit piano que ta petite nièce fait mieux au Bontempi et le gros plagiat de Hans Zimmer avec violons à fond (et comme tout ce que fait Zimmer, ultra prévisible, consensuel et sans intérêt), c'est dommage parce que ça aurait pu rendre la balade agréable.

Alors c'est pas "mauvais", c'est juste chiant, avec ton perso qui se déplace à deux à l'heure dans des décors fixes le long d'une voie déjà tracée à part pour chercher des trucs à récupérer (j'en ai chopé que 13/20, pas l'envie de tourner en rond pour trouver les autres). Heureusement que c'est court  ::):  C'est dommage, la scène sur la guerre aurait pu avoir quelque chose à dire, mais ça retombe vite. Content d'avoir acheté ça pour moins d'un euro lors de soldes.

----------


## Kaede

J'ai (enfin) fini Steamworld Heist. C'était vraiment pas mal, même si je l'ai trouvé un chouia répétitif peut-être, et il y a qq pics de difficulté. La fin du jeu ne m'a pas paru tellement plus difficile que plusieurs niveaux beaucoup plus tôt. Très bien pour l'essentiel !
DDR/ITG (StepMania) et Beat Saber me grignottent d'office mon temps de jeu  ::):  Donc je pense que ça va être compliqué pour les autres jeux, mais je vais continuer à mon rythme, à commencer par Northgard, celui qui m'intrigue le +.

----------


## sebarnolds

Après avoir mis en pause Pillars of Eternity que je veux finir d'ici la fin de l'année mais qui n'est pas dans ma liste, je me suis mis à Call of Juarez: Gunslinger et Deponia :
- *Call of Juarez: Gunslinger* est plutôt cool. De très chouettes fusillades au far west, avec un bon enrobage (musique, graphismes, narration...). Les points négatifs pour moi : je suis pas totalement convaincu par le mécanisme des duels et j'ai parfois un peu de mal à distinguer les ennemis lorsqu'il y a trop d'arbres.
- *Deponia*. C'est chouette, c'est relativement beau et les puzzles sont bien faits... mais pas toujours. La partie dans la ville est un peu abusée car la zone à explorer est un peu grande et les objectifs pas toujours très clairs. La palme revient à toute la partie relative au bureau postal, complétement abusée.

Je devrais voir le bout sur ces deux-ci d'ici la fin de la semaine / week-end sans doute.

----------


## leeoneil

Ptin je viens de me rapeller qu'il y a l'event.
J'ai été déconcentré par la sortie d'un pti jeu dans une relative indifference la semaine dernière.
Faut que je m'y remette mais c'est dur de décrocher de CP2077. Pourtant j'étais en train de bien aimer mon histoire sur "*Lamplight city*".
J'ai réussi également à avancer sur "The end is nigh" mais si je le fini un jour, ce ne sera pas cette année, c'est sûr (je dois être à 56% de mémoire, après 13h de jeu)...

----------


## banditbandit

Ayé j'abandonne Kingdom: Classic (c'est une question de santé), ce jeu sera resté cryptique tout du long, je sais toujours pas comment ça fonctionne, il manque quelques chose...

Pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé, je ne compte plus les runs, sur ma dernière partie je me retrouve avec une zone à droite riche et abondante et une zone à gauche complètement dévastée. Plus moyen de recruter, j'ai même maté un tuto oû un mec a jusqu'à 400 archers, j'arrive pas à recruter 3 pelots...  ::lol::  
Mon record ce sera 3 portails et 41 jours non sans mal, ça se finit toujours à la Benny Hill poursuivi par une horde de "Mignons" et de Bibendums (chamalow), en tentant de leur échapper quitte à feinter par les portails, jusqu'à ce que à court de fric, je me fasse chopper.  ::|:

----------


## Hyeud

J'ai arrêté en 3 runs, pas pour moi ce genre de jeu.

----------


## banditbandit

Oui au bout d'un moment  t'as l'impression de jouer à "Un jour sans fin", ce qui à mon goût ressemble un peu trop à une allégorie de ma vie.  ::zzz::

----------


## Mordicus

J'avais fait "Kingdom: New Lands" et il y a un objectif : construire un bateau avant de se faire déborder par les hordes, afin de prendre la fuite et d'aborder sur une autre île. Je sais plus combien il y a d'îles, mais le jeu a bien une fin, avec générique. Ca me semble une version plus aboutie que le jeu de base, et une expérience de jeu plus satisfaisante.

----------


## sebarnolds

Comme prévu, un deuxième de fini sur ma liste :



> Terminé *Call of Juarez: Gunslinger* et c'était plutôt cool. De très chouettes fusillades au far west, avec un bon enrobage (musique, graphismes, narration...). Les points négatifs pour moi : je suis pas totalement convaincu par le mécanisme des duels et j'ai parfois un peu de mal à distinguer les ennemis lorsqu'il y a trop d'arbres.
> 
> La narration est originale, mais faut bien reconnaître que lire des sous-titres (voix en anglais seulement) au beau milieu d'une fusillade, c'était pas toujours franchement idéal.
> 
> En attendant, je recommande chaudement. Un excellent western !


(mon avis n'a évidemment pas eu le temps de changer beaucoup depuis mon dernier post)

----------


## jopopoe

Olalah c'était si bien jusque là Alien Isolation. Mais j'en suis au premier gros passage avec l'Alien et ça devient du die-and-retry, c'est tellement dommage ! Ça reste fun hein, mais l'animal est tellement rapide et imprévisible que je n'arrive pas à atteindre mon objectif sans mourir (je dois en être à 15/20 essais). Alors comme dans tout die-and-retry je vais un peu plus loin à chaque essai, parce que du coup je sais déjà où se trouvent les portes, les cachettes et les objectifs, mais putain l'immersion en prend un sacré coup !

Ouais je sais je ne viens sur le topic que pour rager quand un jeu m'énerve, alors que j'aurais pu venir dire à quel point le jeu est une perle d'ambiance et un véritable bonheur à parcourir quand on est fan du premier film. Mais faut bien que je me défoule quelque part  :Emo:

----------


## Kaede

Impossible de réduire la difficulté après avoir démarré une partie ?

----------


## jopopoe

Arf si mais euh j'ai du mal à faire ce genre de truc. Il faut vraiment, vraiment que je trouve la difficulté imbuvable pour que je me décide enfin à la réduire  :Facepalm: 

Bon j'ai passé le point litigieux cela étant. Mais dans la zone suivante, rebelote. J'explore un bout, je meurs ; un autre bout, je re-meurs ; etc... Alors je finis par progresser de la sorte, mais c'est très artificiel comme manière d'explorer. En gros ce qui me dérange c'est que c'est le joueur qui explore, pas le personnage.

Cela étant le jeu a laaaaargement assez de qualité pour me donner envie d'avancer, donc globalement ça reste une super expérience ::happy2::

----------


## maxtidus10

> Arf si mais euh j'ai du mal à faire ce genre de truc. Il faut vraiment, vraiment que je trouve la difficulté imbuvable pour que je me décide enfin à la réduire 
> 
> Bon j'ai passé le point litigieux cela étant. Mais dans la zone suivante, rebelote. J'explore un bout, je meurs ; un autre bout, je re-meurs ; etc... Alors je finis par progresser de la sorte, mais c'est très artificiel comme manière d'explorer. En gros ce qui me dérange c'est que c'est le joueur qui explore, pas le personnage.
> 
> Cela étant le jeu a laaaaargement assez de qualité pour me donner envie d'avancer, donc globalement ça reste une super expérience


Celà dit, une réduction de diff permettrait peut être justement d'enlever ce côté débil trying and error, et te permettrait de plus te projeter dans le perso en ayant plus de chance de survivre même en ne connaissant pas le lvl par cœur. Ce n'est pas un difficulté de combats donc là ça ne demande pas plus ou moins de skill, mais juste plus ou moins d'apprentissage apparemment (je n'ai pas fait le jeu c'est juste une déduction de ton témoignage).

----------


## sebarnolds

Troisième jeu de ma liste terminé : *Deponia*.




> C'est chouette, c'est relativement beau et les puzzles sont bien faits... mais pas toujours. La partie dans la ville est un peu abusée car la zone à explorer est un peu grande et les objectifs pas toujours très clairs. La palme revient à toute la partie relative au bureau postal, complétement abusée.
> 
> Le reste du jeu est mieux, même si j'ai eu besoin de la soluce à plusieurs endroits.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, ben, 15 minutes plus tard je viens vous dire que je ne finirai pas *Celeste*. J'ai joué un peu et j'ai déjà du mal à trouver la sortie de certains écrans. Je pense que ce n'est pas pour moi...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai joué un peu et j'ai déjà du mal à trouver la sortie de certains écrans.


Indice : en général, ce n'est pas en bas.  ::trollface::

----------


## jopopoe

:Perfect:

----------


## banditbandit

> Arf si mais euh j'ai du mal à faire ce genre de truc. Il faut vraiment, vraiment que je trouve la difficulté imbuvable pour que je me décide enfin à la réduire


Ben bon courage ce jeu m'a donné des sueurs froides mais pas pour les bonnes raisons. (Et au passage on m'a expliqué que si l' IA déconne c'est parce que je joue avec un niveau de difficulté trop bas...  :nawak: )

----------


## sebarnolds

> Indice : en général, ce n'est pas en bas.


C'est donc ça ! J'ai bien essayé de sauter sur les pointes / pics, mais apparemment, ce ne sont pas des portes...  ::):

----------


## Nono

Ouf, fini *the Witness*

Tantôt captivant, tantôt rageant, c'était les montagnes russes émotionnelles pour moi.
L'appréciation que vous aurez du jeu dépend grandement de vos capacités à résoudre les puzzles.

Tantôt on a vraiment l'impression de mieux comprendre, de progresser, de trouver le truc. Tantôt on aura beau en faire 50 sans que ça ne change grand chose. C'était notamment le cas des tétrominos chez moi.

Aucun reproche à faire sur le jeu en lui-même, qui est intelligent dans le fond et la forme. Juste deux choses :
- les puzzles cassés de la montagne. Rien de nouveau à part qu'ils sont cassés, donc over prise de tête et deux dixième de moins à chaque oeil. Je ne regrette pas d'avoir dégainé une soluce.
- La fin est chelou :


Spoiler Alert! 


on est renvoyé au début du jeu, sauf que j'ai voulu ressortir ensuite par curiosité, et j'étais bloqué au fond de mon trou (cf. screenshot)





Je suis un peu comme un enfant à qui on fait goûter un met un peu subtil pour la première fois. Je dirai poliment que c'était bon, mais si on m'en propose à nouveau, je passerai mon tour.

----------


## Hyeud

Y'a une autre fin, regarde une soluce, on y arrive en quelques minutes.

----------


## Nono

> J'ai laissé tomber *Vanquish* : bon gameplay très jouissif, mais l'univers, l'ambiance me font pas vibrer, c'est moche, j'ai 0 envie de continuer. Je sais, c'est pas le but du jeu, mais il me faut un minimum d'affect en général.
> Aussi laissé de côté *Subnautica* : les profondeurs aquatiques ont grave du potentiel mais le craft et la récolte m'ont vite fait chier, pas eu envie de le relancer.


Faut pas les valider les jeux quand tu les as laissé tomber : tu vas péter toutes les stats de l'event !  ::o: 

Sur ce, je m'en vais taper google dans google.

----------


## Nono

J'ai vu la fin alternative sur Youtube. C'est sympa, mais ça ne change rien à l'expérience que j'ai eu du jeu. Et je suis toujours bloqué dans mon tunnel.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai vu la fin alternative sur Youtube. C'est sympa, mais ça ne change rien à l'expérience que j'ai eu du jeu. Et je suis toujours bloqué dans mon tunnel.


Tu t'es essayé à comprendre les stèles noires?

----------


## maxtidus10

> Y'a une autre fin, regarde une soluce, on y arrive en quelques minutes.


D'ailleurs je me rappelle que quand j'ai fait ce jeu, je savais qu'il y avait des puzzle cachés dans le décors avant de le lancer. J'ai trouvé le premier en me retournant dans le premier couloir, et le deuxième que j'ai trouvé du décors c'est celui de la fin caché, dès le début du jeu. Et je ne comprenais raiment pas du tout ou le jeu m’emmenais du coup. Ce n'est qu'après que j'ai vu que c'était une fin caché que je venais de débloquer, alros que je pensais faire mon jeu normalement.
En tout cas The Witness, qu'on aime ou qu'on rage sur certains moment, il est clair que le jeu ne laisse pas indifférent. Il nous marque.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai fini *Slime Rancher*.
Même si je ne voulais pas, j'ai juste fais des choses et je suis tombée sur la fin alors que je voulais faire encore plein d'autres trucs.
C'est pas grave, là je continue quand même à jouer et je m'amuse très bien. Il me restent encore beaucoup de choses à découvrir et j'arrive pas à décrocher.

Et voilà comme ça j'ai fini tous les jeux de ma liste.

Merci beaucoup La Chouette, j'ai bien aimé toute ta sélection de jeux. Un super event pour moi  :;):

----------


## Nono

> Tu t'es essayé à comprendre les stèles noires?


Tu n'aurais pas un lien vers une vidéo ? Je ne trouve rien pour m'aider, et je peux juste tourner la tête du bout du tunnel que j'ai posté plus haut. En général les soluces vont jusqu'à la fin, mais ne montrent pas le recommencement.

Edit : Euréka ! Quand on finit le jeu, il s'éteint, et quand on le relance, il efface la configuration clavier et se remet pour un clavier QWERTY.
Si c'était censé être une énigme, je trouve ça un peu mesquin...

edit encore : Je me suis spoilé la fin caché, mais pour quelqu'un qui a passer 15 heures à chercher des ronds et des terminaisons, j'imagine que ça doit quand même attirer l'oeil ce chemin brillant.

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu n'aurais pas un lien vers une vidéo ? Je ne trouve rien pour m'aider, et je peux juste tourner la tête du bout du tunnel que j'ai posté plus haut. En général les soluces vont jusqu'à la fin, mais ne montrent pas le recommencement




Spoiler Alert! 


https://youtu.be/HWKPOfSjV58?t=1158



Pour moi le jeu m'a vraiment mis un énorme coup dans la tronche quand je me suis rendu compte que ces trucs existaient. Y en a des trop bien, et je trouve ça vraiment très bien pensé.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai lancé mes deux derniers jeux du backlog :
- *Resident Evil HD Remaster*. Résultat des courses : je me suis fait buter au premier zombie  ::(:  J'ai relancé en mode facile (non, je n'ai pas honte) et ça passe mieux. Là, va falloir que je réfléchisse un peu parce que j'ai trouvé un paquet d'objets, mais je ne sais pas encore trop où je pourrais les utiliser.
- *The Marvelous Miss Take*. Un petit jeu sympa, à faire en courtes sessions.

----------


## Nono

> Pour moi le jeu m'a vraiment mis un énorme coup dans la tronche quand je me suis rendu compte que ces trucs existaient. Y en a des trop bien, et je trouve ça vraiment très bien pensé.


Ha oui, c'est les zigouigouis environnementaux, qui commencent par un gros point et se termine au bout d'un tracé. Je n'en avais pas déjà parlé ?
J'en ai fait quelques uns et en effet il y en a des biens cools (et d'autres bien cachés, spéciale dédicace à l'ombre d'une barrière de ponton métallique dans les marais).

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai fini un des 3 DLC du Mafia II que j'ai fini, au moins ça fera un des DLC aussi fini avant la fin de l'event :

*Mafia II - DLC Joe's Adventure*
*
Commentaire :* 7h pour le terminer. Franchement c'était assez chiant, je n'arrivais pas à me motiver à jouer à ce DLC. Même si c'est sympa de jouer Joe, qu'on a fréquenté aux côtés de Scaletta dans le jeu de base, et de faire quelques missions avec lui pour voir comment il s'en est sorti quand Scaletta était en taule, ffff, que c'est frustrant… On rate souvent les missions et il faut TOUT refaire, quelle galère ! Je n'ai eu aucun plaisir sur certaines missions, la seule chose que me faisait ressentir le jeu étant la frustration et la colère. Après il y a quelques moments sympas, mais finalement, il n'y a que 4 vrais missions dans ce DLC avec ses environnements et dialogues. Tout le reste, c'est du remplissage d'activités comme aller buter intel, conduire telle bagnole avec les flics au cul, livrer des colis amazo… euh de la drogue… Enfin voilà quoi, rien de bien folichon. Il me reste encore 2 DLC du genre à faire, avec des "histoire" qui doivent être tout aussi absentes, mais qui n'ont même pas l'avantage d'avoir Joe pour personnage principal. Enfin, on verra si je tiens jusqu'à les finir…

----------


## banditbandit

J'ai terminé *Minit* (premier jeu de l'event, comme quoi tout arrive), c'était court et pas plus mal, j'ai bien aimé le principe de l'exploration en 1 minute chrono, plein de petit trucs mignons à découvrir.

J'y ai passé quand même quelques heures, je regrette seulement de pas avoir pu chopper les baskets ( ::lol:: ), par contre j'ai rien compris à l'histoire et notamment au boss de fin (c'est quoi, une dénonciation des fabricants d'armes !?), mais c'est pas grave ça reste un univers un peu casus très agréable à explorer. 
Ya aussi un mode fenêtré ajustable très pratique pour avoir de trop gros pixel à l'écran et un NG+ que je ne vais pas tenter même si je vais continuer un peu histoire de voir ce que je peux encore compléter.

N'ayant pas de version steam ya pas de succès comme preuve, mais je vais mettre quelques captures d'écran comme quoi je l'ai fini.




Spoiler Alert! 












Edit : c'est bon j'ai eu les baskets de compétition :

----------


## Altay

Je pense m'approcher de la fin de *Titan Souls* (j'ai passé la deuxième porte), il y a des chances que je parvienne à aller au bout aujourd'hui ou demain. Peut-être que je ferais *Life is Strange* ensuite si le temps ne me manque pas trop.

----------


## doggy d

Premier jeu fini de ma liste officielle :

*Metal Gear Rising Revengeance* :

- Un bon jeu d'action-"beat'em all" à la Bayonetta, avec un background MGS;
- Les savoir-faire de Platinum Games (gameplay) et Kojima (narration) réunis en conservant leur petit grain de folie respectif;
- Une possibilité de gameplay vraiment géniale : découper les ennemis en mode ralenti afin de toucher un point sensible permettant de recharger notamment sa vie et sa jauge de ralenti;
- Un jeu court, bien équilibré et varié (action, infiltration légère, dialogues, exploration des décors; ça fait vraiment plaisir en comparaison d'un Transformers Devastation);
- Un design de mechas et personnages trop "stylé" comme diraient les jeunes d'aujourd'hui, aucune fausse note ;
- Une histoire et des thématiques (manipulation des politiques/médias; exploitation des enfants ; transhumanisme ; capitalisme ; etc.) franchement accrocheuses malgré des scènes parfois légèrement verbeuses (en tout cas pas aussi verbeuses que MGS4, rassurez-vous);
= 7/10
Ayant fini Transformers Devastation et celui-ci, il me reste Bayonetta et Nier Automata à terminer un jour (je vais du moins bon au meilleur je pense)  :;): 

Et ai terminé en parallèle, hors liste de l'Event, le bon *Iconoclasts* sur PS Vita :
- Une belle surprise, formule metroid efficace enrobée dans une narration assez verbeuse (qui peut ne pas plaire, le jeu m'ayant la première fois laissé de marbre avant d'y revenir et le terminer) ;
- Une remarquable réussite ludique et artistique par un seul homme apparemment : Joakim "Konjak" Sandberg ;
- Des idées de gameplay sympas, des niveaux variés, des boss très réussis et originaux ;
- Un background assez original au final, avec donc une narration rarement vue ailleurs pour un metroid-like;
- Des musiques également très réussies ;
- Une bonne durée de vie (12h me concernant) ;
- Un jeu finalement parfait pour un support mobile comme la PS Vita
= 7,5/10

Je viens d'entamer *Retro/Grade* sur PS3... et j'adore !

Je suis aussi toujours en cours sur *Code Realize* (visual novel), cool mais tellement pas compatible avec le format d'un Event "chronométré"... Et mes paupières s'alourdissent spontanément à chaque fois que je lance le jeu...

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai fini *Slime Rancher*.
> Même si je ne voulais pas, j'ai juste fais des choses et je suis tombée sur la fin alors que je voulais faire encore plein d'autres trucs.
> C'est pas grave, là je continue quand même à jouer et je m'amuse très bien. Il me restent encore beaucoup de choses à découvrir et j'arrive pas à décrocher.
> 
> Et voilà comme ça j'ai fini tous les jeux de ma liste.
> 
> Merci beaucoup La Chouette, j'ai bien aimé toute ta sélection de jeux. Un super event pour moi



Content que ça t'ai plu, y avait encore de belles perles dans ton backlog !

----------


## Hyeud

> , il me reste Bayonetta et Nier Automata à terminer un jour (je vais du moins bon au meilleur je pense)


Nier Automata c'est pas que un BTA, surtout si tu fais bayonetta avant en mode normal ou +, tu vas trouver les combats de Nier ultra facile, ou alors joues y en mode difficile.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Content que ça t'ai plu, y avait encore de belles perles dans ton backlog !


Alors il va falloir refaire un event.  ::siffle::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Alors il va falloir refaire un event.


 :Mellow2:

----------


## CornedBeer

Je viens de découvrir le principe de cet event, je trouve ça génial. C'est exactement ce qu'il me faut, à la fois carotte et bâton, afin d'avancer dans mon backlog. Et le côté coopératif et bienveillant, j'aime bien.
Je serais partant pour une prochaine édition. Je sais que je peux encore rejoindre  celle-ci, mais je viens de recevoir ma deuxième progéniture il y a peu (cadeau de Noël en avance) donc le temps de jeu se fait rare.
Quelques petites questions : 
On a une idée de quand arrivera la prochaine session (février, mars, avril, ou plutôt vers juin-juillet) ?
Il y aurait quelqu'un de bienveillant pour m'envoyer un MP pour me relancer pendant la phase d'inscription ?
Je commence à avoir un backlog sur Switch, c'est possible de rajouter ceux-là à ma liste ou on parle exclusivement de jeux PC ici ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. Et bonne continuation pour l'évènement.

----------


## doggy d

> Je commence à avoir un backlog sur Switch, c'est possible de rajouter ceux-là à ma liste ou on parle exclusivement de jeux PC ici ?


Oui après plusieurs Events basés sur mon backlog Steam, j'ai décidé de vider mon backlog Playstation (PS3-PS4-PS Vita) depuis 2 Events.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nier Automata c'est pas que un BTA, surtout si tu fais bayonetta avant en mode normal ou +, tu vas trouver les combats de Nier ultra facile, ou alors joues y en mode difficile.


Oui oui mais j'avais l'impression que Nier étant plus "grand" et varié, raison pour laquelle je pensais terminer par lui.

----------


## Hyeud

Oui Bayonetta c'est entre 10h et 25h suivant ton skill (moi 25h par exemple  ::ninja:: ), Nier, ça prend plus 35h-40h.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je viens de découvrir le principe de cet event, je trouve ça génial. C'est exactement ce qu'il me faut, à la fois carotte et bâton, afin d'avancer dans mon backlog. Et le côté coopératif et bienveillant, j'aime bien.
> Je serais partant pour une prochaine édition. Je sais que je peux encore rejoindre  celle-ci, mais je viens de recevoir ma deuxième progéniture il y a peu (cadeau de Noël en avance) donc le temps de jeu se fait rare.
> Quelques petites questions : 
> On a une idée de quand arrivera la prochaine session (février, mars, avril, ou plutôt vers juin-juillet) ?
> Il y aurait quelqu'un de bienveillant pour m'envoyer un MP pour me relancer pendant la phase d'inscription ?
> Je commence à avoir un backlog sur Switch, c'est possible de rajouter ceux-là à ma liste ou on parle exclusivement de jeux PC ici ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. Et bonne continuation pour l'évènement.


Bienvenue et félicitations ! 
Pour le MP de rappel, je ne peux pas te promettre d'y penser ; mais n'hésite pas à t'abonner au topic, il est normalement assez calme en dehors des périodes d'event.
Je pense qu'on fera probablement le prochain vers mars-avril. Et comme l'a dit doggy d, pas de problème pour inclure des jeux console dans ta liste.  :;):

----------


## doggy d

Fini *Retro/Grade* sur PS3 :

- N'est PAS un SHMUP mais un génial jeu MUSICAL !
- un "Guitar Hero" placé à l'horizontal avec une "skin" de shmup, remplaçant le mediator de la guitare par un vaisseau spatial devant se déplacer sur 3 axes de haut en bas (mode normal; 5 en hard par exemple) et appuyer (tirer) au bon moment;
- une réalisation graphique chatoyante, avec une explosion de couleurs, un scroling et des décors très réussis;
- des musiques (peu nombreuses mais) proprement géniales (dans l'esprit "house" du début des années 2000 à la Sven Vath) ! Elles donnent à elles seules l'envie de relancer constamment une partie;
- un mode "campagne"(histoire) sympa et court (moins d'une heure), et surtout un mode "défis" long, original et gratifiant en termes de récompenses diverses (nouveaux vaisseaux dont un Super Meat Boy; musiques, artworks);

= une sacrée bonne surprise, un des meilleurs jeux musicaux auxquels j'ai pu jouer !
8+/10

 :;):

----------


## banditbandit

Tu l'as choppé sur le PSstore !?




> Oui oui mais j'avais l'impression que Nier étant plus "grand" et varié, raison pour laquelle je pensais terminer par lui.


Oui t'as aussi une bonne partie de shumps.

Et tant que t'es dans les Platinum Games, t'as testé Vanquish ?

----------


## Altay

Et c'est bon pour *Titan Souls* bon, sauf le boss caché ultime. Pas trop mon genre de jeu habituel mais il est vraiment bien fichu avec un gameplay simple même si la boucle de jeu implique un _respawn_ un peu trop loin des titans à mon goût.

----------


## doggy d

> Tu l'as choppé sur le PSstore !?


 Si tu parles de Retro/Grade, c'était un jeu offert aux abonnés PS+. J'ai vu qu'il était aussi sur Steam, il doit décoiffer sec sur PC max settings  ::): 




> Oui t'as aussi une bonne partie de shumps.


 Oui j'ai pu voir ça (ça m'a fait penser à Furi), j'ai trop hâte !




> Et tant que t'es dans les Platinum Games, t'as testé Vanquish ?


 Oui, entamé sur PS3 puis encore racheté sur Steam pour avoir la superior version; Vanquish est pour le moment mon Platinum préféré  :;):

----------


## CornedBeer

> Bienvenue et félicitations ! 
> Pour le MP de rappel, je ne peux pas te promettre d'y penser ; mais n'hésite pas à t'abonner au topic, il est normalement assez calme en dehors des périodes d'event.
> Je pense qu'on fera probablement le prochain vers mars-avril. Et comme l'a dit doggy d, pas de problème pour inclure des jeux console dans ta liste.


Merci, je pense que je faire ça, je vais m'abonner au topic quand cet event-ci sera fini. Et cool qu'on puisse mettre des jeux consoles aussi dans la liste. :;): 




> Oui après plusieurs Events basés sur mon backlog  Steam, j'ai décidé de vider mon backlog Playstation (PS3-PS4-PS Vita)  depuis 2 Events.


Bon sang moi aussi j'ai des jeux PS3 et PS Vita dans mon backlog. Je les avais oublié. ::unsure::

----------


## Kaede

J'avance doucement à Northgard.
C'est pas trop mal : simple, pas bien prise de tête (je joue en hard, le 2eme mode de difficulté sur 3).
Presque reposant - à la fois un complément et une critique : parfois on se tourne un peu trop les pouces finalement, tout l'opposé d'un Starcraft en multi par exemple, où il y a constamment des trucs à faire (ce qui génère du stress).
Je devrais au moins pouvoir finir celui-là en + d'ici la fin de l'event, j'espère !

----------


## jopopoe

Fini *Alien Isolation*. Pas le temps de faire un retour complet mais c'est un jeu qui m'a vraiment charmé malgré quelques défauts agaçants. Un solide 16/20, et merci beaucoup  *doggy d* pour ce choix. Il croupissait dans mon backlog parce que je le prenais pour un sous-Amnesia à licence, alors que c'est un vrai bon jeu qui doit autant à System Shock qu'au titre de Frictional Games. Et son ambiance est juste par-faite, surtout pour les gens comme moi qui préfèrent Alien 1 à Alien 2.

----------


## banditbandit

> Oui, entamé sur PS3 puis encore racheté sur Steam pour avoir la superior version; Vanquish est pour le moment mon Platinum préféré


Oui moi aussi j'avais aimé défoncer du Romanov  :;):  Le jeu est court mais fait pour être rejoué.

----------


## Hyeud

Amnesia: The Dark Descent

Preuve :


Si vous n'avez pas aimé SOMA, ou la trilogie Penumbra, n'achetez pas ce jeu, ça évitera de lire des avis négatifs stupides et inutiles.
Tout est dans l'ambiance et dans la capacité du joueur à se mettre dans la peau du personnage, peu de gameplay, mais tout de même plus que dans SOMA, qui est un quasi walksim.
Alors certes, vu l'âge du jeu, on est pas au même niveau d'atmosphère oppressante comme SOMA et ses milliards de mètre cube d'eau au dessus de la tête du protagoniste, mais l'intro pose bien le décor.
Si on ne court pas bêtement tout droit, on a pas besoin de faire des allers-retours, tout se trouve facilement, je n'ai eu qu'un seul passage, que je trouve idiot, et qui m'a demandé d'aller voir une soluce :


Spoiler Alert! 


pour aider Agrippa, il faut 3 ingrédients, pas super compliqué à trouver, et ensuite aller au laboratoire préparer une potion, qui est à ce moment là bloqué par 3 planches, j'ai donc cherché comme un fou, un pied de biche ou autre objet dur en métal, j'ai envoyé des cailloux sur les planches, bref. En plus, on a l'impression que sauver Agrippa est optionnel (et ça l'est), alors, j'ai craqué, soluce, et c'est complètement con, faut faire comme si on en avait rien à foutre d'Agrippa et se jeter vers la fin, je n'en dirais pas plus, mais du coup après une cutscene, on peut aller au labo et préparer la potion magique.



Bref, ça reste correct en 2020, et je n'ai pas cherché à améliorer les graphismes.

Bon, je vais m'arrêter à 4 jeux, car j'ai CP2077 qui m'attend et encore 2 jeux en cous à finir avant.
Merci pour les choix, tous les jeux étaient très bons, et m'ont plus, et les 2 derniers, je sais qu'ils le sont aussi.

----------


## doggy d

> Fini *Alien Isolation*. Pas le temps de faire un retour complet mais c'est un jeu qui m'a vraiment charmé malgré quelques défauts agaçants. Un solide 16/20, et merci beaucoup  *doggy d* pour ce choix. Il croupissait dans mon backlog parce que je le prenais pour un sous-Amnesia à licence, alors que c'est un vrai bon jeu qui doit autant à System Shock qu'au titre de Frictional Games. Et son ambiance est juste par-faite, surtout pour les gens comme moi qui préfèrent Alien 1 à Alien 2.


Effectivement, ce sont 2 copains, adorant la série et spécialement le premier épisode, qui me l'ont vendu comme très respectueux de la licence. 
Bravo à toi pour l'avoir fini et d'avoir parfaitement honoré ta liste (5 sur 6)   :;): 

Pour ma part, j'ai pris *Celeste* en solde et j'accroche bien, en ne me focalisant pas sur les fraises ou b-sides si elles me semblent inaccessibles après quelques essais pour ne pas me dégouter du jeu.
Et dans le même temps je passe quelques minutes chaque soir sur *Code Realize* (visual noval sans gameplay) que j'apprécie de plus en plus. Peut-être le finirai-je avant la fin de l'event, sinon tant pis ce sera après mais je compte aller au bout

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai pas tout suivi, ça se termine quand cette édition ? Que je sache si je tente de finir un jeu sur mon temps du midi cette semaine  :^_^:

----------


## Kulfy

Le 3 janvier, ce dimanche.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Bon ben voilà, j'en aurais au moins terminé un !
DISTRAINT: Deluxe Edition
Un walking "horror" simulator avec une DA intéressante, l'histoire en elle-même n'est pas folle mais au moins le jeu est court. (moins de 2 heures)
Je vais tenter d'attaquer Hellblade  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je vais tenter d'attaquer Hellblade


 ::wub::

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, j'avance, mais ce n'est pas non plus pour le mieux :



> Je laisse tomber *The Marvellous Miss Take*. Un jeu "d'infiltration" où le but est de voler des oeuvres d'art. Selon les niveaux, on peut avoir un gadget (mini téléporteur ou fumigène) et on peut siffler pour attirer les gardes. On peut refaire les niveaux avec deux autres personnes. Les chapitres du jeu se débloquent en jouant aux niveaux avec les différents personnages (tous les niveaux doivent être faits avec le personnage principal et seulement une partie avec les deux autres). J'en ai fait une grosse dizaine (sur 25 d'après ce que j'ai lu) avec le personnage principal et un peu moins avec les deux autres.
> 
> La grosse difficulté vient des déplacements aléatoires des gardes. Au point que parfois, c'est juste pas de bol qu'on loupe... on n'a juste pas eu de chances avec l'aléatoire. J'ai eu un peu trop de frustrations sur mes dernières parties. Je préfère arrêter et passer à autre chose. D'ailleurs, au vu des achievements Steam et du % de joueurs qui les ont débloqué, je pense que beaucoup ont arrêté assez vite dans le jeu.

----------


## NFafa

Bon j'avoue, j'ai laissé tomber l'event pendant 3/4 semaines après avoir été happé par Elite Dangerous  ::unsure:: 

J'ai un peu repris depuis le début des vacances, et j'ai pu finir *The Bridge* : 


Spoiler Alert! 






Un pur puzzle-game bien prise de tête avec quelques mécaniques intéressantes (rotation, gravité) et une narration à oublier. J'ai bien aimé sauf les temps de chargement extrêmement long pour ce que le jeu va afficher ...

J'ai aussi commencé Alan Wake en ne savant pas du tout ce que c'était, ça a l'air intéressant.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> 


Et j'aime beaucoup, j'espère terminer avant dimanche, au pire ce sera pour la semaine qui suit


Spoiler Alert! 


Pour l'instant j'ai tapé Surt et Valravn

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et j'aime beaucoup, j'espère terminer avant dimanche, au pire ce sera pour la semaine qui suit
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Pour l'instant j'ai tapé Surt et Valravn




Spoiler Alert! 


Valravn est trop chouette. J'adore le design. D'ailleurs j'adore les designs de tous les boss et les ennemis  ::P: 


Contente que ça te plaise même si c'est pas moi qui a fait ta liste. 
J'aime toujours savoir que ce jeu est apprécié.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Et pouf, terminé Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice !  ::lol:: 

Seule déception : devoir recommencer depuis le début pour voir la "bonne fin"  ::cry::  Je pense que je vais choisir la solution de facilité et la regarder sur le net  ::P:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et pouf, terminé Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice ! 
> 
> Seule déception : devoir recommencer depuis le début pour voir la "bonne fin"  Je pense que je vais choisir la solution de facilité et la regarder sur le net


Je ne savais même pas qu'il y en avait une autre  ::sad::

----------


## doggy d

> Je vois ça 
> https://i.ibb.co/428vtmv/Capture-d-c...4-09-42-01.png
> 
> Tu as pu en commencer un dans le lot ?


Après *Metal Gear Rising Revengeance* et *Retro/Grade*, je viens de finir mon 3ème et dernier jeu de ta belle liste : *Code : Realize ~Guardian of Rebirth*

Donc ce Code Realize :

waring waring !! ce n'est PAS un jeu vidéo, désolé d'enfoncer une porte ouverte pour les adeptes des productions "Otomate", c'est Visual novel (quasiment) non interactif. 
C'est plaisant, mais il faut juste s'avoir où on met les pieds ... c'est-à-dire donc 13h de lecture sans le moindre gameplay et quelques choix (juste l'alternative entre deux options de dialogues, une dizaine de fois seulement...)

Mais une fois que la pilule est passée avec ses premières heures d'apparentes "japoniaiseries" candides, le scénario prend son envol avec des moments de noirceurs et c'est franchement cool, blotti dans son lit, casque sur les oreilles, en silence sans réveiller sa(son) conjoint(e) (ma femme a accepté que je lise une heure tous les soirs, sans broncher, c'est dire !)

Donc au final:
- un scénario intéressant,
- des personnages bien développés, issus de la vraie Histoire et de la littérature (l'exemple évident, sur tous les artworks du jeu, est Arsène Lupin)
- une direction artistique très réussie, dans les styles steam punk et victorien (le jeu se déroule principalement à Londres)
- des musiques de qualité, avec voix japonaises qui mettent dans l'ambiance (textes entièrement en anglais)
- une durée de vie d'approximativement 13h pour finir un scénario (vous pourrez recommencer le jeu en essayant de changer de voie afin d'obtenir des issues finales différentes apparemment)

Une belle découverte qui me donnerait envie de me lancer un jour sur un autre visual novel sur console portable, dans un style science fiction par exemple, je ne sais pas si ça existe.

@Kulfy : au final je n'ai pas choisi une des voies que tu évoquais mais une autre (celle d'un certain "Saint-Germain")

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je ne savais même pas qu'il y en avait une autre


Tu dois bien te douter de quelque chose quand même si tu n'as pas trouvé dès ta première partie toutes les "stèles" qui te racontent la mythologie nordique

Mais je te rassure, après l'avoir regardée sur le net, aucune nécessité de refaire le jeu pour le peu de choses ajoutées : (ou alors uniquement pour le succès)


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Tu dois bien te douter de quelque chose quand même si tu n'as pas trouvé dès ta première partie toutes les "stèles" qui te racontent la mythologie nordique
> 
> Mais je te rassure, après l'avoir regardée sur le net, aucune nécessité de refaire le jeu pour le peu de choses ajoutées : (ou alors uniquement pour le succès)
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjbYRiSNLyw


Franchement je pensais que c'était juste pour le succès. J'étais vraiment pas contente quand à l'époque j'ai réalisé que j'en avais raté un seul et je voulais même refaire le jeu pour l'avoir, mais après j'ai laissé tomber. Dommage, j'aurais pu découvrir ça.
Mais oui moi aussi je suis allée faire mes recherches après avoir lu ton message et j'ai effectivement l'impression qu'on a pas raté grand chose  ::XD::

----------


## maxtidus10

Voilà l'event se finit dans moins de 2h, il aura duré un moment, mais niveau stats je ne sais pas trop ce que ça donne. Il y a moins de gens qui n'ont pas fini de jeu.

----------


## Kulfy

Merci pour les retours doggy, tu m'as donné envie avec Retro/Grade, je lui laisserai sa chance un de ces quatre.
Tu y as joué en normal ou en difficile ?

Je clos donc l'event dans 45min  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

90 jeux terminés, 3 par participant en moyenne. Pas mal !

----------


## doggy d

> Merci pour les retours doggy, tu m'as donné envie avec Retro/Grade, je lui laisserai sa chance un de ces quatre.
> Tu y as joué en normal ou en difficile ?
> 
> Je clos donc l'event dans 45min


J'ai fini la campagne principale en normal et je vais boucler les défis sur ce même mode, mais tu peux clairement monter en difficulté. Le truc est de ne pas avoir l'impression de se balader. Comme sur un Guitar Hero, tu peux mettre en facile et te "challenger" sur le score ou aller directement tutoyer les modes plus ardus qui vont carrément te faire perdre tes moyens et donc la partie (plus de lignes de mouvements, d'ennemis et de vitesse). Bref... à tester selon tes préférences  :;):

----------


## leeoneil

Moi j'ai à moitié honte, j'avais tout lâché pour cyberpunk.

Du coup encore une fois je terminerais les jeux commencés entre deux event....
Merci pour l'organisation encore une fois !

----------


## Altay

Ben je suis pas mécontent, merci madgic pour m'avoir fait rentrer dans l'event malgré mon retard ! J'ai fini « seulement » deux jeux (Titan Souls et Puzzle Agent) mais ça m'a permis aussi d'évacuer Eufloria (pas fan) et je vais sûrement tester Puzzle Agent 2 qui traîne aussi dans mon _backlog_.

Hors event, j'ai quasiment terminé Baba is You donc au bon du compte, des vacances bien productives (même si mon backlog a encore grandi à cause des soldes  ::cry:: ).

----------


## Kaede

Ah le boulet, j'ai raté la fin de l'event !
J'avais pu finir Northgard dans les temps.

----------


## sebarnolds

Petit compte rendu pour moi :
- *Bad North: Jotun Edition* : Un petit jeu plutôt sympa pas courtes sessions mais un peu dur sur la fin.
- *Celeste* : Trop difficile pour moi, j'ai vite abandonné.
- *Call of Juarez: Gunslinger* : Un excellent FPS dans une ambiance western de folie. Je recommande chaudement.
- *Deponia* : Un bon point'n click malgré un passage complétement abusé.
- *The Marvellous Miss Take* : Un jeu d'infiltration en vue du dessus très sympa. Mais la difficulté et le caractère aléatoire des déplacements des gardes m'a lassé après plusieurs heures.
- *Resident Evil HD Remaster* : Un classique que je n'ai pas eu le temps de terminer. C'est en cours.

Au passage, je me rends compte que ajcrou n'a validé aucun jeu sur cet event... et que c'est même la deuxième fois qu'il me fait le coup. M'enfin  ::cry:: 

J'avais aussi une petite suggestion pour le site (qui demande un "petit" développement). J'ai validé ici 3 jeux sur l'event, mais en réalité, il y en a 5 qui sont sortis de mon backlog vu que je sais maintenant que je ne terminerai jamais Celeste et sans doute jamais The Marvellous Miss Take. Ca serait envisageable de permettre de valider des jeux avec un statut "Terminé" ou avec un statut "Abandonné" ? Ca en intéresse d'autres ?

----------


## parpaingue

Ce serait pratique oui, j'ai lâché RIME très rapidement sur cet event parce que clairement je le trouve tout naze, du coup il n'est effectivement pas "fini" alors que clairement il dégage du backlog.
Ça m'était déjà arrivé avec Furi, pas fini mais lâché pareil (oui, c'est tout nul Furi).

----------


## Flad

> J'avais aussi une petite suggestion pour le site (qui demande un "petit" développement). J'ai validé ici 3 jeux sur l'event, mais en réalité, il y en a 5 qui sont sortis de mon backlog vu que je sais maintenant que je ne terminerai jamais Celeste et sans doute jamais The Marvellous Miss Take. Ca serait envisageable de permettre de valider des jeux avec un statut "Terminé" ou avec un statut "Abandonné" ? Ca en intéresse d'autres ?


Yep !
J'ai classé Hell Yeah en "fini" sur le site mais c'est parce qu'il a giclé de mon backlog pour cause de "lol nope c'est bon j'irai pas plus loin".

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tricheur !  :Carton:

----------


## PeaK

Pareil, je suis intéressé par le fait de pouvoir marquer les jeux en "abandonné". Même si l'on ne termine pas un jeu, s'il sort du backlog ca reste une victoire!  ::P:

----------


## leeoneil

> Yep !
> J'ai classé Hell Yeah en "fini" sur le site mais c'est parce qu'il a giclé de mon backlog pour cause de "lol nope c'est bon j'irai pas plus loin".


C'est parce-que t'es mauvais ou que tu n'aimes pas les couleurs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> C'est parce-que t'es mauvais ou que tu n'aimes pas les couleurs ?


Clairement ? Parce que je suis mauvais ^^
Je crois que j'avais expliqué dans ce topic le pourquoi de mon abandon d'ailleurs  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

> J'avais aussi une petite suggestion pour le site (qui demande un "petit" développement). J'ai validé ici 3 jeux sur l'event, mais en réalité, il y en a 5 qui sont sortis de mon backlog vu que je sais maintenant que je ne terminerai jamais Celeste et sans doute jamais The Marvellous Miss Take. Ca serait envisageable de permettre de valider des jeux avec un statut "Terminé" ou avec un statut "Abandonné" ? Ca en intéresse d'autres ?


 Ouais ce serait sympa de pouvoir classer certains jeux dans une catégorie "Abandonné". Et éventuellement de dire pourquoi.

----------


## doggy d

> Ouais ce serait sympa de pouvoir classer certains jeux dans une catégorie "Abandonné". Et éventuellement de dire pourquoi.


Personnellement, je vais aller à contre-courant...
L'Event nous met une bonne et gratifiante pression pour terminer nos jeux. J'ai peur qu'une rubrique "abandonné" nous incite un peu trop facilement et rapidement à ... abandonner.

----------


## leeoneil

Oui pareil, même point de vue pour moi, même si je suis un peu nouveau sur cet évènement.
Si on vous force à jouer à des jeux que vous trouvez pourri c'est bien fait pour vous, vous n'aviez qu'à pas les avoir dans votre liste !  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Je considère pas l'event comme un concours ou une compétition, aucune pression pour ma part, et personnellement comme tu le dis je vois plutôt ça comme une prescription de jeux auxquels je n'aurais pas forcement joué, du moins dans l'immédiat. 
Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a une satisfaction à en finir le plus possible, l'idée de vider un peu plus son backlog.

----------


## Ruvon

> Oui pareil, même point de vue pour moi.
> Si on vous force à jouer à des jeux que vous trouvez pourri c'est bien fait, vous n'aviez qu'à pas les avoir dans votre liste !


Et encore moins dans votre backlog ! Achetés day one plein tarif et jamais lancés en plus !

 ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

Ben les grosses déceptions et les erreurs (plus les bundles) ça arrive, pouvoir passer un jeu en validé "abandonné" c'est certes psychologique mais ça permet aussi d'effacer la ligne du backlog avec un certaine satisfaction.
Pour moi ce serait clairement plus à but "ah non ça va pas être possible, gros étron imbitable ce jeu pourquoi j'ai ça en backlog ?" que "j'ai pas eu le temps, bof".
Je dois viser pas trop mal mes achats vu que dans mon cas ça aura concerné seulement deux jeux en sept events. Ça reste rare mais laisse une petite sensation d'inachevé sur un event alors qu'on en a tout de même clairement fini avec le jeu, ce qui est le but pour moi.

----------


## jopopoe

Alors moi aussi j'ai commencé les event en mode "il faut absolument finir les jeux" mais après m'être forcé à souffrir pendant 4 heures sur Antichamber j'ai changé mon fusil d'épaule !

Tout ça pour dire que moi aussi je serais pour une catégorie "abandonné", parce que maintenant quand un jeu qu'on m'a choisi ne me plaît pas du tout je laisse tomber, je le supprime de ma liste pour l'event et je suis sûr que je n'y retoucherai jamais.

----------


## NFafa

Je suis plutôt intéressé aussi par l'action "Abandonner", et je trouve que ça colle bien l'idée de vider son backlog - même si je suis plutôt comme jopopoe et que j'essaie de tout finir à chaque event (sauf cette fois-ci  ::unsure:: ).

----------


## leeoneil

Comme d'hab' je continue les jeux après l'évènement, et je viens de finir *Lamplight city*, un point and click avec des mécaniques excellentes (pas d'inventaire et possibilité de se tromper dans la résolution des enquêtes).
Excellent choix, merci !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour ma part, l'ajout éventuel d'une mention "abandonné" n'aurait qu'un intérêt statistique, donc nul.

"Vider son backlog" constitue pour la plupart d'entre nous un horizon chimérique.

Je trouve gratifiant le fait de découvrir, d'essayer des jeux sympathiques et de les finir. Ce point est particulièrement sensible pour moi car ma bibliothèque contient au bas mot une soixantaine de jeux (pour la plupart excellents) classés dans la catégorie "in limbo" : commencés, parfois avancés assez loin, généralement appréciés… mais en l'absence de "carotte" type event, il m'arrive trop souvent de me laisser distraire et de perdre le fil avant d'en voir la fin. Sans le vivre comme un drame, c'est tout de même dommage (pour vous donner quelques exemples, il y a notamment Shadow Tactics, Bayonetta, Dead Cells, Furi, A Hat in Time, RE Remake, Baba Is You - je n'ai que du bien à dire de ces jeux, mais ils sont tout de même restés en plan au bout de quelques heures).

Lorsqu'un jeu sélectionné sur un event me déplaît et que je le lâche (rarissime me concernant : trois jeux, vs. plus d'une trentaine finis), je n'ai pas le sentiment d'avoir accompli grand chose de valorisant. C'est plutôt l'échec, l'accident de parcours que l'on essaie justement d'éviter en sélectionnant des jeux corrects (mais qui reste par nature inévitable car chacun ses goûts). Une ligne de moins à mon backlog, la belle affaire, il va y en avoir 12 de plus avant la fin du mois.

J'oserais presque avancer qu'il y a une petite notion d'effort dans ces events. C'est très bien de jouer sans se prendre la tête et il y a toute l'année pour ça, mais se dire "allez, cette fois-ci on va essayer d'aller au bout", ça donne un petit quelque chose en plus, et ce petit dépassement de soi rapporte souvent davantage qu'il n'a coûté. Il me semble d'ailleurs que l'idée de départ était de sélectionner plusieurs jeux afin de multiplier les chances qu'il y en ai au moins UN qui plaise suffisamment pour que l'on puisse se motiver à le finir.

Je me rappelle un event il y a longtemps où un gars s'était inscrit et avait passé son temps à cracher sur sa sélection, étalant sur le topic sa bile et ses abandons rageurs. C'était rigolo mais c'est pas trop ça l'esprit.  ::happy2::

----------


## sebarnolds

Ok, comme vous voulez. C'est juste qu'avec les bundles, les trucs Twitch/Amazon Gaming et compagnie, j'ai un certain nombre de jeux pas trop intéressants dans mon backlog. Généralement, j'aime quand même les essayer un peu avant de les en retirer.

----------


## Supergounou

Perso j'aime cet event pour les listes que me font mes binômes. Au mieux ça me fait découvrir des trucs perdus dans mon backlog, sinon ça me fait penser que tel jeu existe et que ça peut être une bonne occasion d'y jouer. Alors bouton ou pas bouton, peu importe.

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui le seul intérêt ce serait de faire des stats : avoir 3 catégories : jeux non commencé / abandonné / fini et éventuellement / en cours (à la fin de l'event.
Ca peut permettre de voir les jeux qui sont donnés mais pas lancés, ceux qui sont toujours finis ou au contraire abandonnés en cours de route.
Mais dans l'absolu, on peut très bien supprimer tout seul un jeu de son backlog si on l'a abandonné, sans le valider sur le site point barre. Actuellement, valider un jeu qu'on a abandonné, mais le valider juste parce qu'on le supprime de son bl, ce n'est pas vraiment l'esprit de l'event, qui est de finir 1 jeu de son backlog, mais bien de le finir.

----------


## Flad

> Oui le seul intérêt ce serait de faire des stats : avoir 3 catégories : jeux non commencé / abandonné / fini et éventuellement / en cours (à la fin de l'event.
> Ca peut permettre de voir les jeux qui sont donnés mais pas lancés, ceux qui sont toujours finis ou au contraire abandonnés en cours de route.
> Mais dans l'absolu, on peut très bien supprimer tout seul un jeu de son backlog si on l'a abandonné, sans le valider sur le site point barre. Actuellement, valider un jeu qu'on a abandonné, mais le valider juste parce qu'on le supprime de son bl, ce n'est pas vraiment l'esprit de l'event, qui est de finir 1 jeu de son backlog, mais bien de le finir.


Pas d'accord.
L'esprit de l'event de se vider son backlog.

----------


## doggy d

> Mais dans l'absolu, on peut très bien supprimer tout seul un jeu de son backlog si on l'a abandonné, sans le valider sur le site point barre.


Tout est dit  ::): 

Un jeu commencé, joué une ou deux heures avant de se dire que ce n'est pas pour moi, disparaît de lui même de mon backlog puisqu'il ne sera plus éligible à l'Event en qualité de jeu "vierge" non joué.
Mais donner l'excuse facile d'abandonner... Je trouve que ça arrive déjà assez facilement en temps normal sur nos Events  :;):    (je précise que ça m'est arrivé aussi)

----------


## sebarnolds

Attention, hein, je ne cherchais pas une excuse facile. Event ou pas event, un jeu dégage de mon backlog quand je décide que je ne prends plus plaisir dessus ou qu'il n'arrive pas à m'accrocher assez vite. Je trouvais que ça aurait pu être intéressant, mais vu que ce n'est pas une modification rapide à faire sur le site (je pense) et qu'elle est loin de faire l'unanimité, pas besoin de se prendre la tête dessus plus longtemps.

Maintenant, comme Supergounou, j'aime bien l'event parce qu'il permet aussi de mettre en lumière des jeux auxquels je n'aurais pas immédiatement pensé comme "prochain jeu".

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Maintenant, comme Supergounou, j'aime bien l'event parce qu'il permet aussi de mettre en lumière des jeux auxquels je n'aurais pas immédiatement pensé comme "prochain jeu".


Ouais pareil pour moi.

----------


## PeaK

> Tout est dit 
> 
> Un jeu commencé, joué une ou deux heures avant de se dire que ce n'est pas pour moi, disparaît de lui même de mon backlog puisqu'il ne sera plus éligible à l'Event en qualité de jeu "vierge" non joué.
> Mais donner l'excuse facile d'abandonner... Je trouve que ça arrive déjà assez facilement en temps normal sur nos Events    (je précise que ça m'est arrivé aussi)


C'est quoi la différence entre "jouer 1h ou 2 avant de faire disparaitre un jeu du backlog" et abandonner ? Je ne vois pas la nuance.


J'aime bien l'event parce qu'il met en avant des jeux qu'un canard à choisi, des jeux qui lui ont plu et qu'il ne faut pas manquer. Dans la masse de bons jeux présents dans le backlog, il indique ceux qui méritent vraiment le détour selon lui... C'est subjectif, mais ca permet de se focaliser sur des jeux auxquels on n'aurait peut être jamais joué, et qui pourtant sortent du lot. 
Mais je suis de l'avis de Flad, pour moi l'esprit de l'event c'est de vider son blacklog. Du coup ca revient à tester tous les jeux proposés, finir les jeux qui plaisent et supprimer ceux qui ne plaisent pas du tout. Si tous les jeux choisis lors de l'event sortent du backlog, c'est un event réussi (à mes yeux). En revanche, des jeux commencés mais non terminés/supprimés, c'est un échec.

L'option aurait simplement permis de distinguer les jeux abandonnés (supprimés du backlog) de ceux qui sont non commencés ou non terminés (toujours dans le backlog). Un jeu abandonné n'est pas un jeu validé pour autant. Ca étoffe un peu plus les choix, c'est tout. 
Ca n'aurait impacté que les stats de l'event de toute façon, donc si ca ne plait pas ce n'est pas grave. Et comme on n'a pas tous la même approche, je peux comprendre que ca ne plaise pas.  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

Ceux qui ne trouvent pas ça utile ou statistiquement intéressant vous êtes pas obligé de l'utiliser, c'est pas une déclaration sur la bible devant un tribunal.

Pour l'intérêt, en dehors de savoir combien de jeux ont été abandonnés, c'est pouvoir laisser un commentaire afin de savoir pourquoi. 
On peut très bien par exemple recommander un jeu que l'on a apprécié même si on ne l'a pas terminé pour x raisons, ou à l'inverse dire pourquoi un jeu nous a déplu.

----------


## jopopoe

> n'aurait qu'un intérêt statistique, donc nul.


Mais mais mais, les stats c'est la VIE ! Je suis le seul à me perdre dans la liste de jeux sur le site de l'event ?

Et sinon moi j'étale pas mal de bile dans ce topic quand un jeu me plaît pas  :Emo: 

Par contre je vois vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas l'intérêt de se forcer à finir un jeu qui nous rebute franchement, event ou pas event.
Des jeux, entre le rétro, le patient gaming, le backlog et le plus ou moins contemporain, il y en avoir 2 ou 3000 qui me font envie, alors quand ça pas passe pas du tout ben "Au suivant !", clairement !

----------


## Kaede

> Ah le boulet, j'ai raté la fin de l'event ! J'avais pu finir Northgard dans les temps.


 Désolé d'être pénible ... est-ce que c'est possible de régulariser mon bilan du dernier event (sur le site) si j'envoie le détail à un des gestionnaires du site ? (Franky Mikey, La Chouette et madgic, ce sont ces 3 canards qui gèrent? J'ai un doute)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Désolé d'être pénible ... est-ce que c'est possible de régulariser mon bilan du dernier event (sur le site) si j'envoie le détail à un des gestionnaires du site ? (Franky Mikey, La Chouette et madgic, ce sont ces 3 canards qui gèrent? J'ai un doute)


Envoie-moi le détail (avis, critique et preuve de fin) et je vais essayer de bidouiller.  ::): 
Si ça ne marche pas, il faudra voir avec madgic.

----------


## sebarnolds

Un peu à la bourre, mais j'en ai finalement vu le bout :



> Je viens de terminer *Resident Evil HD Remaster* que m'a offert McCauley via cpcgifts. Toujours aussi prenant. J'avais refait le jeu original il y a quelques années et il fallait bien avouer que ça piquait un peu des yeux, la faute à l'utilisation de la 3D alors qu'elle venait à peine de débarquer sur nos PC. Le remaster fait très bien son boulot. Il m'a fallu un peu plus de 10h en facile avec Jill pour voir la fin et je dois bien avouer que j'ai regardé à plusieurs reprises un walkthrough. N'empêche, niveau ambiance, c'est une brillante réussite. Faut que je fasse une pause maintenant avant d'aborder d'autres jeux de la série.

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai fini un deuxième DLC de Mafia II, même si ça ne fait pas parti de l'event, je partage ici :


*DLC : The Betrayal of Jimmy :* de Mafia II
Je ne sais pas combien de temps j'ai mis pour finir ce DLC, mais je l'ai recommencé en facile après avoir fini le DLC pas ouf mais un poil sympatoch de Joe's Adventure (pour ne pas galérer et finir les missions rapidement). Celui là est… Pas ouf et même pas vraiment sympatoch. Joe's Adventure avait l'avantage de nous faire contrôler un perso sympa de l'histoire principale du jeu, celui là non, et il avait aussi l'intérêt d'avoir 4 vrais missions dans des lieux originaux… Celui là non… Tous les lieux sont juste ceux de la ville, et les dernières missions nous emmènent dans des environnements intérieurs où on s'était déjà rendu dans le jeu de base et… On refait la même chose mais sans PNJ avec nous et sans dialogues sympas… Donc la même chose mais en nul… Donc voilà je ne m'étends pas plus dessus, c'est vraiment du contenu pour du contenu, inintéressant. Bon, le dernier DLC à l'air d'être de la même sauce, donc je vais essayer de le boucler viteuf par quelques petites sessions, et arrêter de déshonorer ce Mafia II, qui, sans ses DLC, n'était pas si mal tout compte fait^^.

----------


## doggy d

> Par contre je vois vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas l'intérêt de se forcer à finir un jeu qui nous rebute franchement, event ou pas event.


Parce que parfois le jeu se révèle avec le temps de jeu tout simplement.
J'ai plusieurs exemples mais le plus grand exemple de ma vie de joueur dans cette optique est Demon's Souls (ps3), j'avais lâché l'affaire au bout d'une heure pour y revenir des années après, persévérer pour le finir. C'est dorénavant un de mes jeux préférés "ever".

----------


## jopopoe

Ah mais évidemment, je parle pas de lâcher l'affaire au bout d'un quart d'heure. Si j'ai persévéré sur Antichamber c'est bien parce que j'espérais qu'après des débuts laborieux quelque chose pourrait me happer, mais ça n'a pas été le cas même après quatre heures.

Mais on en revient au débat FF XIII ("oui le début est pas bien mais au bout de 15/20 heures le jeu devient meilleur"), à savoir combien de temps de jeu "moins agréable" est acceptable avant que le jeu ne devienne agréable. Et là ça variera suivant l'appréciation de chacun.

Dans un livre que j'aime bien, un personnage compare un roman à une pompe à eau : il est acceptable de devoir pomper un peu au début pour amorcer la chose, mais également naturel de cesser de pomper si rien ne sort. J'essaie d'appliquer le même raisonnement aux jeux auxquels je joue, en sachant qu'en période d'event je suis prêt à pomper davantage pour honorer le choix de mon binôme.

----------


## Supergounou

Bah FF13 est bien du début jusqu'à la fin. Ceux qui se plaignent des combats "simplistes" du début oublient que depuis le 4, les FF, chaque combat il faut spammer la touche "attaque" et ça passe. Par contre si on veut bien jouer et optimiser à donf, c'est clairement un système de combat qui surpasse celui de tous les autres opus.

FF13-2 est encore bien meilleur cela-dit.

----------


## jopopoe

Bah je sais pas je l'ai pas fait, mais ce débat m'avait marqué à l'époque.

----------


## Flad

> Bah FF13 est bien du début jusqu'à la fin. Ceux qui se plaignent des combats "simplistes" du début oublient que depuis le 4, les FF, chaque combat il faut spammer la touche "attaque" et ça passe. Par contre si on veut bien jouer et optimiser à donf, c'est clairement un système de combat qui surpasse celui de tous les autres opus.
> 
> FF13-2 est encore bien meilleur cela-dit.


Non.
Les combats de 7 8 et 9sont les meilleurs.
:-)

----------


## Supergounou

> Bah je sais pas je l'ai pas fait, mais ce débat m'avait marqué à l'époque.


Je l'ouvre juste pour appuyer ce que tu dis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non.
> Les combats de 7 8 et 9sont les meilleurs.
> :-)


T'es toujours pas dans ma blacklist toi ?  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

Je vois que je n'avais pas fait de retour sur Northgard.

J'ai traîné mais il m'aura fallu beaucoup de temps pour le finir (21h, dont un peu de temps dans les menus).
Je l'ai trouvé moyen/bien. L'habillage est sympathique (graphismes et surtout musiques même si -normal- on finit par les connaître par coeur), de même que l'univers du jeu.
Niveau gameplay c'est très bien. Quelques reproches :
- convertir les paysans d'une profession à l'autre est inutilement lourd. Pareil quand on lance la construction d'un bâtiment. Je ne vois pas l'intêret dans ce micro-management car c'est automatisable (à la demande avec un bouton, au pire) sans risquer de "désoptimiser" sa partie. Ca reste du détail
- le jeu est parfois lent. Un des plus gros morceaux du jeu, ça reste de grandir, lentement, en gérant bien l'équilibre entre les différentes ressources. Du coup, c'est souvent qu'il ne se passe rien (les peons bossent à leur rythme, ce ne sont pas des machines !). Une fonction pour régler la vitesse de jeu n'aurait peut-être pas été du luxe.
- à moins de baisser la difficulté, malgré tout le temps qu'on a pour faire ses choix, c'est balèze. Je suis vite passé du 2eme mode de difficulté (sur 3) au plus faible. Bon c'est pas vraiment un reproche car le jeu a l'air équilibré

Globalement c'était sympa à jouer, la campagne n'est pas trop longue par rapport aux possibilités du jeu, qui me donne quand même sur la fin l'impression d'être assez limité sur certains points (gestion des batailles...).

Ca m'a rappelé quelques bons moments passés sur la série Settlers.

----------


## doggy d

> J'essaie d'appliquer le même raisonnement aux jeux auxquels je joue, en sachant qu'en période d'event je suis prêt à pomper davantage pour honorer le choix de mon binôme.


Je suis comme ça aussi.


A part ça j'ai joué aussi en parallèle à *CELESTE* que je viens de "terminer" sur PS4

mon impression (à froid) :

- un "Super Meat Boy" disposant d'une narration assez sympathique (mais pas renversante non plus, comme certains ont pu le survendre..., l'émotion, tout ça... Faut quand même pas exagérer  :;): 
- donc, un gameplay plateforme "die and retry" exigeant, précis, rapide ... et à la fois jouissif et gratifiant quand on parvient à vaincre la difficulté;
- une réalisation très réussie, avec une très belle direction artistique toute en pixel art;
une jouabilité (presque) parfaite (précise et exigeante, qui va parfois vous faire détester la diagonale du d-pad PS4);
- des musiques excellentes;
- de très (très) nombreuses morts qui vous décharge la manette à vitesse "grand v" (plus de 2000 morts en une dizaine d'heures, pour terminer le jeu et accrocher plus de la moitié des fraises, ces petits challenges en parallèle de l'aventure principale).

J'avoue m'être énervé pas mal de fois (avec incompréhension de mes enfants) avant de le finir... mais le plaisir est vraiment là quand on surmonte enfin la difficulté après des dizaines de morts sur un niveau.

----------


## Eskimon

Tu as plus qu'à attaquer les faces B puis C le tout au tapis de danse !!
(oui, un fou a fait ça il y a quelques jours durant la "Awesome Game Done Quick")

----------


## doggy d

> Tu as plus qu'à attaquer les faces B puis C le tout au tapis de danse !!
> (oui, un fou a fait ça il y a quelques jours durant la "Awesome Game Done Quick")


Effectivement je n'en ai même pas parlé dans mon avis, tellement je les ai mises de côté, ces faces B et C... Pas pour moi ce genre de punition  :;): 

Et effectivement aussi, faut être fou et poulpe pour les réaliser au tapis de danse ...

----------


## maxtidus10

> Effectivement je n'en ai même pas parlé dans mon avis, tellement je les ai mises de côté, ces faces B et C... Pas pour moi ce genre de punition 
> 
> Et effectivement aussi, faut être fou et poulpe pour les réaliser au tapis de danse ...


Des mecs avaient fini Dark Souls au tapis de dans aussi je me rappelle, c'est complètement débile mais génial ce genre de perf.

----------


## doggy d

> Des mecs avaient fini Dark Souls au tapis de dans aussi je me rappelle, c'est complètement débile mais génial ce genre de perf.


Oui c'est vrai, c'est débile et génial mais en même temps je trouve tellement déprimant d'avoir perdu des centaines (milliers ?) d'heures de sa vie en entrainement "die and retry" pour ce genre de perf...

Le gars peut dans l'autre sens me rétorquer que je perds des heures de vie à vider mon backlog  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

J'ai terminé Dead Space longtemps après la fin de l'élèvement :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post13260238

C'était vachement bien, merci pour la suggestion.

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai terminé Dead Space longtemps après la fin de l'élèvement :
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post13260238
> 
> C'était vachement bien, merci pour la suggestion.


C'était fantastique ... et éprouvant pour ma part  :;):

----------


## doggy d

Une date pour le prochain Event ?

----------


## maxtidus10

Pourquoi pas mois de mars ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

On avait parlé de mars en effet. Moi ça me botte bien !

Si vous êtes chauds, je devrais pouvoir bricoler ça ce week-end (à moins que madgic ou un autre admin ne préfère s'en charger).  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

Je suis partant aussi  ::):

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini Owlboy vendredi (non je suis pas du tout à la bourre  ::):  ), c'était très bien et pas trop dur même pour un manchot du pad comme moi. Steam m'affiche 15h de jeu mais ca me semble beaucoup.

----------


## maxtidus10

Je pense qu'il faudrait ouvrir les inscriptions maintenant pour la participation en mars.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il aurait fallu le faire le week-end dernier, même.  :Sweat: 

Ceci dit, si on n'est que trois canards motivés pour l'instant, il est peut-être plus sage de temporiser.

----------


## madgic

Créer vous des multi comptes, ça fera plus de monde.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Même mon multi ne s'est pas manifesté.  :Cell:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi je suis partant !

----------


## Kulfy

Une idée de thème en particulier ?
Dans l'actualité en mars, on a en vrac :
- la fête des grands-mères 
- la journée internationale des droits des femmes
- la saint-patrick
- le début du printemps
- et (surtout) la journée européenne de la glace artisanale

On devrait bien trouver un truc à faire de tout ça.

----------


## Flad

On ferait pas mieux d'attendre les vacances de Pâques pour le coup ? (mois d'avril).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Une idée de thème en particulier ?
> Dans l'actualité en mars, on a en vrac :
> - la fête des grands-mères 
> *- la journée internationale des droits des femmes*
> - la saint-patrick
> - le début du printemps
> - et (surtout) la journée européenne de la glace artisanale
> 
> On devrait bien trouver un truc à faire de tout ça.


Des jeux avec des femmes comme personnage principal ?

----------


## madgic

Hunniepop  ::trollface::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Hunniepop


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Des jeux mettant en scène des protagonistes féminines de manière respectueuse et progressiste ?

Comment ça, "il ne va pas en rester beaucoup" ?  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On ferait pas mieux d'attendre les vacances de Pâques pour le coup ? (mois d'avril).


Samedi 24 avril dans ma zone, ça fait quand même loin.  ::(:

----------


## maxtidus10

Entre la saint Patrick et le début du printemps, si on mettait un thème "vert" ?

----------


## Hyeud

> Hunniepop


Best joke ever sur ce topic.  ::wub::

----------


## Ruvon

> Hunniepop


Je connaissais HuniePop, mais pas celui-là  ::ninja:: 

Sinon chaud pour quand vous voulez pour un nouvel event  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Idem pour moi.

----------


## darkvador

moi je suis toujours chaud même si je ne fais jamais beaucoup de jeu

----------


## Altay

Toujours prêt pour un event.  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

Ready too

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Des jeux mettant en scène des protagonistes féminines de manière respectueuse et progressiste ?

----------


## Hyeud

Je vois que Metroïd.

----------


## maxtidus10

On est dans les starting blocks, plus qu'à lancer les inscriptions  :;):

----------


## CornedBeer

Comme indiqué il y a quelques temps, je suis partant pour ma première participation à l'event. Il faut encore que je m'inscrive sur le site dédié et que j'y mette mon backlog, je prévois de faire ça ce week-end. 
La durée de l'event sera bien de 4 semaines ?

----------


## maxtidus10

Normalement oui (enfin tout le mois de mars), mais vu que ça fait une semaine qu'aucun admin de l'event n'est passé les inscriptions ne sont toujours pas ouvertes du coup je pense que ça fait trop tard pour les ouvrir maintenant et que l'event n'aura pas lieu. Je participerai sans doute à celui de Novembre prochain du coup  :;):

----------


## CornedBeer

::cry:: 
Pas moyen de faire ça à cheval sur mars et avril ? Ou tout le mois d'avril ?
Il y a quelques canards d'OP, on devrait pouvoir faire une session avant novembre, non ?
Allez je garde un peu d'espoir...  ::unsure::

----------


## Kulfy

Je peux créer l'événement dans la soirée.

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de :
- si d'ici vendredi soir, on a réuni suffisamment de participants (disons *20*) : on clôt les inscriptions, et on a le week-end pour s'attribuer les jeux, et ainsi commencer lundi en douceur (*01/03 -> 31/03*)
- s'il n'y a pas assez de monde : je cale les dates sur les vacances d'avril (*10/04 -> 10/05*)

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est ma faute, j'ai traîné.

Je propose de le faire tout de même en mars, en permettant de continuer à s'inscrire une fois l'event commencé si besoin. Et ouverture des inscriptions ce soir.
Et on va rester sur le thème des protagonistes féminines si ça vous va... en vous faisant confiance pour l'investir avec élégance et bon goût.  :Indeed:

----------


## Ruvon

> Et on va rester sur le thème des protagonistes féminines si ça vous va... en vous faisant confiance pour l'investir avec élégance et bon goût.


Evidemment. De toute façon je n'ai pas HuniePop  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

Ok pas de soucis !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Non Binary Domain ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Allez on s'inscrit !  :Halmet:

----------


## madgic

Mon beau Mirror, dit moi qui est la plus belle  ::ninja:: 

Nan mais en vrai il y en a quand même, par exemple Mages of Mystralia, A Plague Tale: Innocence, Dishonored 2 (et Death of the Outsider), Life is Strange, Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice, les Tomb Raider (et Lara Croft GO), Ittle Dew, Undertale...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Avec le KLJV All Stars, pas sûr d'être dispo, ce sera pour la prochaine édition pour moi  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> Avec le KLJV All Stars, pas sûr d'être dispo, ce sera pour la prochaine édition pour moi


J'aurais peu de temps aussi mais je trouverai forcément 10-15h pour finir un des jeux de ma sélection  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je suis inscrit !

----------


## sebarnolds

C'est fait aussi  ::):

----------


## parpaingue

Inscrit aussi. Je ne sais pas si j'aurai des masses de temps (quoique avec le couvre-feu...) mais je pourrai trouver au moins le temps d'en faire un ou deux.

----------


## doggy d

inscrit youpiiiiieee !!!

----------


## jopopoe

Inscrit, même si le temps risque de devenir une denrée précieuse dans les semaines à venir !

----------


## Altay

Inscrit, mais vu le temps que j'ai, mon objectif sera de terminer un (1) jeu.  ::mellow::

----------


## CornedBeer

J'ai créé mon compte sur le site de l'event, j'attends le MP d'un responsable pour finaliser la création du compte et procéder à l'inscription. 

Je crois qu'on est beaucoup à ne pas avoir beaucoup de temps pour jouer, mais il ne faut pas se leurrer, c'est aussi à cause de ça qu'on a le backlog qu'on a.  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai généré un code pour toi CornedBeer, regarde dans tes mails si tu l'as bien reçu (sinon je te l'enverrai en MP).  :;): 

EDIT : pardon, ça ne se passe pas par mail. Je te l'envoie donc.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai la flemme de mettre à jour ma liste  :Emo:

----------


## CornedBeer

Code bien reçu, merci !  :;): 
Et voilà un nouvel inscrit pour l'event.  :Cigare:

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai créé mon compte sur le site de l'event, j'attends le MP d'un responsable pour finaliser la création du compte et procéder à l'inscription. 
> 
> Je crois qu'on est beaucoup à ne pas avoir beaucoup de temps pour jouer, mais il ne faut pas se leurrer, c'est aussi à cause de ça qu'on a le backlog qu'on a.


Totalement^^ et puis l'objectif de l'event c'est de terminer un jeu sans plus, vu que tu auras forcément 1 jeu qui se finit en moins de 5h et un autre en moins de 10h, c'est un objectif qui est toujours atteignable en un mois.

----------


## Nono

Je m'inscris aussi.

Par contre j'ai l'impression que mon backlog est de plus en plus moisi. Il ne me motive pas plus que ça on va dire.
Je compte sur mon binôme pour en extraire la substantifique moëlle !

----------


## maxtidus10

> Je m'inscris aussi.
> 
> Par contre j'ai l'impression que mon backlog est de plus en plus moisi. Il ne me motive pas plus que ça on va dire.
> Je compte sur mon binôme pour en extraire la substantifique moëlle !


Hésite pas à supprimer de ta liste les jeux que tu sais ne pas vouloir du tout faire.
Sur mon backlog de 3400 jeux, je n'en ai laissé QUE 850 dans ma liste qui peuvent potentiellement me tenter^^ ::siffle::

----------


## doggy d

> Hésite pas à supprimer de ta liste les jeux que tu sais ne pas vouloir du tout faire.
> Sur mon backlog de 3400 jeux, je n'en ai laissé QUE 850 dans ma liste qui peuvent potentiellement me tenter^^


En terminant 5 jeux par event, avec 4 events par an = 850:5:4 = 42,5 ans pour vider ton backlog.

J'ai fait aussi ce même calcul pour moi et ça m'a dégouté d'acheter encore des jeux. Vraiment. J'ai eu un déclic. 

Ce n'est peut être pas encore grand chose mais je tiens déjà depuis 2 mois sans un seul achat lié aux jeux vidéo (ma carte visa me dit merci  :;):  ) . C'est la première fois depuis près de 10 ans...
Et franchement, ça me rend plus heureux en profitant (enfin) de mes jeux, sans le blues post-achat et l'embarra du choix face à mon backlog d'injoués... Mais il faudra encore être patient  ::): 

désolé, ça peut paraître donneur de leçon mais je voulais simplement partager mon expérience  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai un peu la même approche.
En 2018/2019, j'étais à fond dans le dégraissage de backlog, je me contraignais sur l'achat de jeux tant que j'avais pas fini des jeux, etc... Et puis j'en ai eu marre de toutes ces règles, j'ai trouvé ça frustrant, donc en 2020 j'ai tout lâché. Bilan en fin d'année: 450€ environ dépensé dans des jeux... Et même pas la moitié auxquels j'avais touché  ::ninja:: 
Donc là je suis revenu à un truc plus sage, je me fixe un budget max de 20€ par mois pour les nouveaux jeux pour pas être trop frustré en achetant rien, et je dégraisse mon backlog de jeux achetés l'année dernière (et avant). J'ai acheté 3 jeux seulement depuis début 2021 (auxquels j'ai bien joué), je tiens bon mes résolutions pour le moment, et au moins ce que j'achète c'est des jeux auxquels j'ai vraiment envie de jouer tout de suite. Et avec ce plafond que j'ai fixé, je risque pas de craquer sur l'AAA qui vient de sortir tout buggé  ::ninja:: 
Bon après je sais pas si je tiendrai toute l'année comme ça, on verra.

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi j'essaie d'alterner entre jeux récents et ceux qui trainent dans le backlog. De temps en temps, j'en essaie rapidement quelques uns offerts par Amazon Prime pour voir si j'accroche.

----------


## maxtidus10

> En terminant 5 jeux par event, avec 4 events par an = 850:5:4 = 42,5 ans pour vider ton backlog.
> 
> J'ai fait aussi ce même calcul pour moi et ça m'a dégouté d'acheter encore des jeux. Vraiment. J'ai eu un déclic. 
> 
> Ce n'est peut être pas encore grand chose mais je tiens déjà depuis 2 mois sans un seul achat lié aux jeux vidéo (ma carte visa me dit merci  ) . C'est la première fois depuis près de 10 ans...
> Et franchement, ça me rend plus heureux en profitant (enfin) de mes jeux, sans le blues post-achat et l'embarra du choix face à mon backlog d'injoués... Mais il faudra encore être patient 
> 
> désolé, ça peut paraître donneur de leçon mais je voulais simplement partager mon expérience


Le truc c'est que je finis mes jeux moins vite que l'EGS m'en offre donc même sans acheter le backlog grossit  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le truc c'est que je finis mes jeux moins vite que l'EGS m'en offre donc même sans acheter le backlog grossit


Ah ça c'est certain qu'on pourrait tous alimenter notre backlog en jeux - de qualité variable - avec juste les jeux qui passent gratuits (EGS ou autre)... Mais à un moment on peut pas jouer à tout et il faut choisir. C'est comme le cinéma, on peut pas aller voir tous les films (en ce moment particulièrement  ::ninja:: ), du coup on ne va voir que ceux qui nous intéressent d'après la bande-annonce, sans (trop) se préoccuper du prix de la séance. Si les films d'horreur étaient gratos au cinéma, j'irais pas les voir pour autant. 
Idem avec les jeux, j'ai fait une croix sur certains genres/styles que je sais ne pas aimer, et même dans les genres appréciés je fais du tri. Que ça soit gratos ou pas. A quoi ça sert d'empiler virtuellement de toute façon ?

A une époque je prenais tous les jeux gratos sur indiegala et compagnie, des trucs auxquels je toucherai jamais, et début 2019 j'ai fait le grand ménage sur Steam en supprimant de mon compte tous ces jeux pourris  qui polluaient mon backlog. Excellent exercice que je recommande à tout le monde  :;):  J'étais passé de 980 jeux à 550

----------


## doggy d

> A quoi ça sert d'empiler virtuellement de toute façon ?


C'est exactement ça  :;): 

Sur "Shmupem'all" l'adage est : "mieux vaut bomber que crever"... Maintenant j'ajouterais en tant que gamer au sens large : "*mieux vaut jouer qu'accumuler*" !  ::):

----------


## leeoneil

Cool, je viens de m'inscrire !
J'espère qu'on sera reconfiné pour pouvoir participer à fond !  ::ninja::

----------


## CornedBeer

Chacun a sa méthode pour éviter d'avoir un Backlog qui augmente. De mon côté :
1. Je ne considère pas l'EGS dans mon Backlog, je récupère des jeux de temps en temps quand je pense m'y connecter, mais il y a peu de chance que j'y joue.
2. J'achète quasiment plus rien depuis 5 ans. Je traverse les soldes Steam années après années sans sourciller.
Finalement mon backlog est vieux et commence à moisir.  ::): 
Par contre ma liste de souhaits s'allonge comme le nez d'un Pinocchio mythomane.  ::(: 
3. Les seuls jeux que j'ai acheté depuis sont soit des jeux que je compte faire absolument, soit des jeux courts de moins de 10h. La quasi-totalité des jeux de mon Backlog Switch c'est ça en fait.

Après il y a un concept que je trouve cool et que j'ai découvert via le podcast After Hate, c'est de finir 3 jeux avant de pouvoir en acheter un nouveau. S'il y a une sortie qui t'intéresse, t'as intérêt à te bouger sinon faudra attendre. Bon je l'applique pas parce que j'achète jamais les jeux à leur sortie de toute façon.  ::):

----------


## Kaede

Je mets à jour la liste de mon backlog de l'enfer demain !  ::):  Puis inscription !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bien ! On va l'avoir, notre vingtaine de participants.  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

Petite question, ce serait faisable de faire le tirage au sort dès minuit aujourd'hui ? Comme ça on aura le dimanche pour faire notre liste au binôme car sinon si ça tombe le lundi ça va être plus galère de libérer du temps rapidement pour la faire.

----------


## Franky Mikey

On a prévu le tirage demain à 20h justement pour laisser la soirée pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas trop se libérer en semaine.  ::):

----------


## Kaede

> Je mets à jour la liste de mon backlog de l'enfer demain !  Puis inscription !


Voila c'est fait.
J'en ai profité pour allonger la liste des jeux que j'ai déjà fait - mais pour lesquels le temps de jeu n'est pas récupéré par Playnite (sorte de liste noire en somme  :;): ), elle était incomplète notamment au niveau des vieilleries que j'ai faites il y a très longtemps, comme les Fallout, Giants, que j'avais d'ailleurs en physique avant d'avoir en démat' aujourd'hui. J'en ai probablement oublié qq-uns mais sur la globalité c'est une minorité, sauf pour console.

----------


## maxtidus10

> On a prévu le tirage demain à 20h justement pour laisser la soirée pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas trop se libérer en semaine.


Super  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Inscrite et liste de jeux mise à jour !  ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et de 20.  :Cigare:

----------


## Mordicus

Bon, je vais m'inscrire aussi même si je doute de mon efficacité pour cette fois-ci (déjà la dernière fois, c'était pas glorieux...)

----------


## Hilikkus

Allez je m'inscris. Par contre va falloir attendre dimanche soir pour que je mette ma liste a jour.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Dernière ligne droite pour s'inscrire (et mettre à jour sa liste !) avant d'aller au rattrapage. Viens !

----------


## Hyeud

Inscrit, liste à jour.

----------


## Altay

Flemme de mettre ma liste à jour mais elle n'a quasiment pas bougé depuis la dernière fois (je crois  :<_<: ).

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu peux quand même retirer les deux que tu as fini au dernier event.  ::P:

----------


## Kulfy

3 minutes avant que ça ne démarre  :Vibre: 

(bon Leeoneil, si tu retombes sur moi, tu me trouves quelques jeux décents cette fois stp  ::ninja:: )

----------


## maxtidus10

Allé je vais tout de suite me pencher sur la sélection pour Hyeud  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est lancé !

----------


## Supergounou

Pour *Altay*:

*Grim Fandango Remastered*, le dernier Lucasarts et excellent point'n'click. N'hésite pas à garder une soluce pas loin par contre!*FEZ*, surement un de mes jeux préféré au monde. La mauvaise fin est assez simple/rapide à obtenir, n'hésite pas à pousser si ça te plait.*Titan Souls*, du boss rush action. Courte durée de vie, mais excellent titre.*Shadow Warrior*, histoire d'avoir quand même un peu de panpanboomboom.Et le jeu du thème, *Life is Stange*, je ne suis vraiment pas fan de ce jeu mais ça mérite à être testé.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il a déjà fini Titan Souls à l'event précédent.  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

Ookay liste pas à jour  :tired:  c'est possible de lui remplacer par Dark Souls alors?  ::P: 

Non je plaisante, je propose plutôt *Lone Survivor: The Director's Cut*

----------


## jopopoe

Pour *Flad* :

Jeu à thème :

- *Alien: Isolation* : Un super jeu qui est bien plus plus dans l'esprit du premier film de Ridley Scott que dans celui de la suite de James Cameron. 18h30

Les autres :

- *Batman: Arkham Asylum* : Un autre jeu de très grande qualité, qui te mettra aux commandes l'orphelin le plus rancunier du monde. 11h00
- *Bioshock Remastered* : Un grand classique, doté d'une ambiance exceptionnelle et qui sait offrir des combats très intéressants. 12h00
- *S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat* : Le jeu le mieux fini de ma trilogie préférée de FPS. Best ambiance ever ! 16h00
- *Wolfenstein: The New Order* : Un reboot très réussi de la franchise préhistorique, avec des combats hyper bandants et une ambiance dystopique franchement fun. 11h30

----------


## CornedBeer

Kaede, je te fais ta liste tard ce soir. Ton profil Steam est en privé et j'arrive pas à ouvrir de .csv avec mon téléphone, donc faudra que je m'asseye devant le PC pour faire ça.

----------


## maxtidus10

Et voilà ma sélection pour *Hyeud*, respectant la volonté de son profil.

*VVVVVV* (3h) : Je me rappelle avoir fait ce petit jeu il y a longtemps maintenant. Il est assez court, mais assez hardcore sur certains passages. Je crois être mort entre 500 et 1000 fois en tout pour arriver au bout. C'est du pur trying and error.

*Mirror's Edge* (6-8h) : (Jeu à thématique pour l'event : Faith étant un personnage féminin très respectable) Ce jeu est culte. Je l'ai fini il y a 5 ou 6 ans, et je me rappelle que j'avais été assez déçu. Le jeu avait une aura folle, mais je me souviens qu'il n'y avait que les poursuites qui étaient réellement jouissives, où on enchainait un parcours sans heurt (et sans chercher son chemin tout le temps…). Ca reste une aventure intéressante à ajouter à sa culture vidéoludique pour peu de temps investi.

*World War Z* (7-12h) : Je l'ai obtenu sans doute comme toi par dont de l'EGS, j'ai bien aimé car je kiff les jeux de coop (jusqu'à 4) comme c'est le cas de celui là. Il n'a clairement pas d'intérêt à être parcouru en solo, mais si tu connais du monde qui veut le faire, c'est plutôt sympa. Je me propose d'ailleurs pour le parcourir avec toi si ça te dit, j'ai même acheté le DLC Marseille, qui rajoute 3 missions dans la dite ville, et je peux faire jouer n'importe quel joueur dessus même s'il ne possède pas le DLC.

*South Park: The Stick of Truth* (11-15h) : Ce jeu c'est une petite pépite. En terme de gameplay, ça ne casse pas 3 pattes à un canard, c'est du jRPG assez classique, mais si u es fan de South Park, tu ne peux pas être déçu. C'est hyper drôle et tellement respectueux de la licence ! Prend le comme un épisode long bonus à intégrer à la série.

*The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition* (24-34h) : Comme tu autorises de mettre des jeux plus longs que le règlement de base, je te le propose. Je ne pouvais pas ne pas le faire, étant un énorme fan de cette saga, qui m'a même fait lire les 8 bouquins qui l'ont inspiré. Par contre, comme pour moi, je te propose un objectif qui est réalisable en moins de 15h pour valider ce jeu pour l'event : c'est d'aller jusqu'à la fin du chapitre 1.

J'espère que tu trouveras un jeu qui t'accrocheras assez pour en finir l'objectif de l'event  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Voici ma sélection pour Kulfy:




> - *Grow Up* (4h): très bon petit jeu de grimpette que j'avais fini lors d'un event et que j'avais bien aimé.
> - *Orwell: Keeping an Eye On You* (5h): excellent jeu d'enquêtes avec un super scénario et un gameplay original.
> - *Dead Space* (11h): une référence de l'horreur, à découvrir, et tu me diras si ça n'a pas trop veilli !
> - R*emember Me* (10h): Celui-là je l'ai pas fini mais j'avais bien aimé le début, les graphismes sont sympathiques et ce Paris futuriste très réussi.
> - *Tomb Raider* (12h): Très bon reboot de la série, j'ai beaucoup aimé ce jeu à l'époque, j'espère qu'il te plaira également.
> 
> Remember Me et Tomb Raider rentrent dans le thème de l'event

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pour *Flad*
> ...


Désolé de ce petit rappel, mais il faut normalement au moins un jeu de moins de 5h et un de moins de 10h (on n'est pas à 1h près mais tu vois l'idée  ::): ).




> Non je plaisante, je propose plutôt *Lone Survivor: The Director's Cut*


Check !


Et ma l.i.s.t.e. pour *leeoneil* :




> *Aquaria* : On m'a conseillé à plusieurs reprises ce metroidvania subaquatique, l'un des pionniers de la scène indé (2007).
> *Magicka 2* : Je garde un bon souvenir du premier, pour le côté un peu décalé et l'originalité du système de sorts. La suite a l'air d'avoir plutôt bonne presse.
> *Samorost 3* : Un pointe et clique tout mignon signé Amanita, à toi la musique choupi et l'émerveillement à chaque écran !
> *Shardlight* (jeu du thème) : Je ne connais pas, mais il s'agit d'un jeu d'aventure post-apo "à l'ancienne" signé Wadjet Eye, avec une protagoniste au caractère bien trempé et d'excellentes évaluations sur Steam.
> *Sonic Mania* : Rien à dire sur ce petit bijou, un hommage très soigné aux Sonic des années 1990 avec tout le confort moderne.


Bon jeu à toi.  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

Pour Tigri :

*Gris* : plate-forme réflexion, beau, contemplatif, court
*Bayonetta* : du BTA qui envoie du paté environ 20h en normal, qui est déjà un mode difficile
*SteamWorld Heist* : du wargame tour par tour, monde bien funn pas de ratage avec 99% de réussite sur un tir, du bonheur, 15h, mode normal assez facile si tu connais bien le genre
*Shadow of the Tomb Raider* : On ne la présente plus
*Kathy Rain* : et bien sûr avec moi, toujours un petit Point&Click

Tous les jeux sont dans le thème, je n'avais que l'embarras (c'est le cas de le dire #teamperv  :Red: ) du choix pour trouver des jeux à protagoniste principale féminine.  ::ninja:: 

Enjoy !

----------


## doggy d

Liste pour Chiff :

*Bayonetta* = Jeu de l'Event, un excellent beat'em all avec une femme fatale (la version steam étant par ailleurs un vraie "superior version" par rapport aux consoles), ça ne se refuse pas.
*Dusk* = l'essayer c'est l'adopter. La nostalgie Quake 1 fonctionne du tonnerre.
*INSIDE* = toutes les critiques sont bonnes, avec une thématique et une direction artistique qui ont l'air intéressantes.
*Soul Calibur VI* = déjà bon au niveau du gameplay et de sa réalisation, il dispose en plus d'un mode solo réussi. Et un VS Fighting pour un Event, moi j'adorerais  :;):  
*A Plague Tale: Innocence* = Apparemment une belle réussite française, avec une ambiance et un univers riches.

Bon amusement !   :;):

----------


## Flad

La chance ! Je dois choisir les jeux pour Rouxbarbe \o/

Alors voici ma petite boutique des horreurs sélection : 
- A plague tale : innocence
- Beyond good and evil
- Clustertruck
- Day of the tentacle remastered
- Tomb Raider

Y a 2 jeux qui sont dans le thème, niveau durée de vie ça va de cours à long (mais pas trop) et y a différents genres.
Harcèle moi si un choix ne te convient pas :-P

----------


## Flad

> Désolé de ce petit rappel, mais il faut normalement au moins un jeu de moins de 5h et un de moins de 10h (on n'est pas à 1h près mais tu vois l'idée ).


Le fâche pas, il a du suivre l'indication de mon profil sur le site de l'event :P

----------


## Kulfy

Et voilà pour toi Ruvon :

*A Plague Tale: Innocence* (10h) - Jeu de l'event - Un jeu qui prend place dans un royaume de France plongé en pleine pandémie, ça me rappelle quelque chose, mais quoi ?
*Steamworld Quest* (14h) - J'aime beaucoup cet univers (Heist  ::love::  ), mais je n'ai pas encore mis la main sur celui-ci
*Return of the Obra Dinn* (8h) -  Un jeu d'enquête qu'on ne présente plus ; à chaque fois que je lis le nom de ce jeu, je suis obligé d'aller réécouter Soldiers of the Sea.
*The Banner Saga 3* (9.5h)- Avant que tu n'oublies complètement l'histoire (et ce cliffangher dégueulasse à la fin du 2 !)
*The Swapper* (5h) - Et un puzzle game pour terminer (pas joué à celui-là, mais il me fallait un jeu de 5h)

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Merci mon Fladichou !! Une bonne motivation pour me mettre enfin à A plague tale  :;): 

Et ma sélection pour Mordicus :
On commence tout doux avec _Milkmaid of the Milky Way_ (2h) et son héroïne
On enchaîne avec _Orwell_ et sa dystopie qui fait réfléchir (si on se laisse prendre par l'histoire, moi j'ai accroché) (5h + la possibilité de faire la suite environ 3h)
_>observer__ nous projette lui aussi dans le futur, il y a du cyber et des références à mon Blade Runner chéri (7h)
_Hexcells_ nous détache de tout ça pour nous plonger dans la réflexion et la logique (2h), attention en cas de manque, les versions Plus et Infinite risquent de rejoindre ton catalogue de jeux... mais quel plaisir !
Terminons sur _Inside_, un véritable indispensable pour moi (4h)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Le fâche pas, il a du suivre l'indication de mon profil sur le site de l'event :P


Tant que ça te va !

----------


## Kulfy

> Voici ma sélection pour Kulfy:
> 
> - Grow Up (4h): très bon petit jeu de grimpette que j'avais fini lors d'un event et que j'avais bien aimé.
> - Orwell: Keeping an Eye On You (5h): excellent jeu d'enquêtes avec un super scénario et un gameplay original.
> - Dead Space (11h): une référence de l'horreur, à découvrir, et tu me diras si ça n'a pas trop veilli !
> - Remember Me (10h): Celui-là je l'ai pas fini mais j'avais bien aimé le début, les graphismes sont sympathiques et ce Paris futuriste très réussi.
> - Tomb Raider (12h): Très bon reboot de la série, j'ai beaucoup aimé ce jeu à l'époque, j'espère qu'il te plaira également.
> 
> Remember Me et Tomb Raider rentrent dans le thème de l'event


2ème fois sur 2 events où tu me proposes ce Remember Me, tu as l'air d'y tenir  ::happy2:: 
Je ne peux trop rien te promettre pour ce qui est des "gros jeux" sur cet événement, je suis sur Dark Sous troisième du nom en ce moment, et pas sûr de le mettre de côté d'ici la fin.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> 2ème fois sur 2 events où tu me proposes ce Remember Me, tu as l'air d'y tenir 
> Je ne peux trop rien te promettre pour ce qui est des "gros jeux" sur cet événement, je suis sur Dark Sous troisième du nom en ce moment, et pas sûr de le mettre de côté d'ici la fin.


Ha ha ben zut, j'avais pas fait gaffe, désolé. Si tu veux je peux en choisir un autre à la place, pas de souci.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voilà ma sélection pour Franky Mikey :
- On m'avait assigné *11-11 Memories Retold* lors d'un précédent event. J'avais bien aimé le jeu et il n'était pas très long. C'est l'occasion de faire un jeu sur la guerre où on ne passe pas son temps à dézinguer des ennemis  ::): 
- J'avais eu *The Adventure Pals* gratuitement via Amazon Prime. Je n'en attendais rien et j'ai été agréablement surpris. C'est pas le platformer du siècle, mais j'ai passé un agréable moment dessus.
- *The Banner Saga* est tout simplement magnifique. L'histoire est parfois un peu compliquée à suivre avec tous les personnages dont les destins sont entremêlés. J'ai fait toute la trilogie et je te souhaite d'y passer un aussi bon moment que moi dessus.
- *Resident Evil 2*. Rien à dire là-dessus. Celui-ci, je n'y ai jamais joué, mais il parait qu'il est bien. En ce qui me concerne, j'avais beaucoup aimé son ancêtre, le premier Resident Evil 2  ::): 
- *Control*. Je l'ai reçu en gift récemment, mais je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'y jouer. Vu l'image du store, j'imagine que ça rentre dans le thème de l'event  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

> Le fâche pas, il a du suivre l'indication de mon profil sur le site de l'event :P


Oui voilà, d'habitude je suis scrupuleusement les recommandations sur les durées des jeux, mais le monsieur flad a inscrit "Pas de limite de temps" sur son profil. Alors j'ai obtempéré.
J'aurais du le préciser dans mon post pour éviter la polémique, désolé !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Voilà ma sélection pour *parpaingue*.

*Dishonored 2* (12hrs) : un beau jeu d'action/aventure que j'ai très bien aimé comme son prédécesseur. 
*Distraint*  (2hrs) : un jeu d'aventure et horreur psychologique en 2D. Dans mon backlog aussi, je prends l'occasion de le conseiller à quelqu'un.
**Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight** (4hrs) : choisi comme jeu de l'event parce que la série des jeux suit les aventures des héroïnes prêtresses. J'y ai pas joué mais il semble avoir une bonne réputation sur Steam.
*Return of the Obra Dinn* (8hrs) : un jeu de puzzle un peu... spécial. J'ai très bien aimé mais il faut avoir de la patience. Beaucoup.
*Timelie* (5hrs) : il y a un chat et le contrôle du temps, pas besoin d'autres raisons pour l'essayer.

J'espère que ça te va comme ça. Tu me diras si tu veux que je change quelque chose.
Bon event !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Distraint je l'ai fait lors du précédent event, j'ai écrit ça dessus :
"Un walking "horror" simulator avec une DA intéressante, l'histoire en elle-même n'est pas folle mais au moins le jeu est court."

----------


## Kaede

Pour *jopopoe* (assez balèze la liste ...), je n'ai pris que des titres avec des héroïnes :

*Catherine Classic* (~13h) - ça devrait coller au thème  ::):  Un roster plein de persos féminins. Il paraît qu'il est très difficile, je te souhaite bonne chance ! (hin hin)
*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* (~10h) - une héroïne "forte" et tourmentée. *Attention* : _walking simulator_ avec des combats. Si c'est pas ton truc je veux bien piocher autre chose (perso je m'étais fait violence, bilan mitigé).
*Milkmaid of the Milky Way* (~2h) - un point'n click réputé bon, peu difficile et pas trop long.
*Night in the woods* (~~8h30 (j'aurais dit moins ? Enfin peu importe)) - un "petit" jeu pas prise de tête, assez simple, bon esprit, avec ce qu'il faut de sujets sérieux ou d'humour, orienté narration. Ca me paraît bien pour ce genre d'event.
*Witchway* (~1h30) - un petit puzzle platformer, pour faire bonne mesure. En alternative selon ta préférence, Rayman, si c'est bien le premier (1995) dans ta liste ? Ce jeu étant un classique, un jeu absolument à faire àmha  ::): . Par contre il plus à la fois plus long et _franchement_ pas facile (pour un premier playthough je recommande Rayman Redemption).




> Kaede, je te fais ta liste tard ce soir. Ton profil Steam est en privé et j'arrive pas à ouvrir de .csv avec mon téléphone, donc faudra que je m'asseye devant le PC pour faire ça.


No rush. Bon courage  ::P:

----------


## jopopoe

Oulah non, malheureux, ne change rien ! Si je participe c'est précisément pour qu'on me propose des trucs variés et/ou qui me sortent de mes habitudes (quitte à râler quand même hein, on ne se refait pas !), donc même si les walking simulator et moi c'est pas l'amour fou, le jeu m'intrigue suffisamment pour que je le fasse  :;): 

Idem pour ton dernier choix, on va rester sur Witchway, le Rayman je sais que je le ferai un jour ou l'autre vu que c'est un classique (bon vu la liste de classiques que j'ai à faire ça sera pas demain mais promis un jour je le ferai ^^).

Merci pour la liste en tout cas, je ne garantis rien en terme de temps de jeu mais je vais essayer d'y mettre du mien pour en faire quelques-uns !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et voilà ma sélection pour Franky Mikey :
> - On m'avait assigné *11-11 Memories Retold* lors d'un précédent event. J'avais bien aimé le jeu et il n'était pas très long. C'est l'occasion de faire un jeu sur la guerre où on ne passe pas son temps à dézinguer des ennemis 
> - J'avais eu *The Adventure Pals* gratuitement via Amazon Prime. Je n'en attendais rien et j'ai été agréablement surpris. C'est pas le platformer du siècle, mais j'ai passé un agréable moment dessus.
> - *The Banner Saga* est tout simplement magnifique. L'histoire est parfois un peu compliquée à suivre avec tous les personnages dont les destins sont entremêlés. J'ai fait toute la trilogie et je te souhaite d'y passer un aussi bon moment que moi dessus.
> - *Resident Evil 2*. Rien à dire là-dessus. Celui-ci, je n'y ai jamais joué, mais il parait qu'il est bien. En ce qui me concerne, j'avais beaucoup aimé son ancêtre, le premier Resident Evil 2 
> - *Control*. Je l'ai reçu en gift récemment, mais je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'y jouer. Vu l'image du store, j'imagine que ça rentre dans le thème de l'event


Merci !

----------


## Hilikkus

J'ai eu beaucoup de mal a faire mon choix dans la liste de sebarnolds, mais parce qu'il y avait masse de bons jeux dans sa liste. Pour cet event j'ai sélectionné:


*A Plague Tale: Innocence (11h)* - Aventure / Infiltration à la troisième personne dans le thème choisi et un de mes coups de coup de coeur de 2019*Dust: An Elysian Tail (10h)* - Metroidvania que j'ai découvert lors d'un précédent event et que j'ai adoré.*Driver: San Francisco (10h)* - Un des rares jeu de caisse qui ai su me tenir en haleine avec son twist très bien exploité*The Darkside Detective (3-4h)* - Quelqu'un qui a LeChuck comme avatar devrait apprécier l'humour absurde de ce point & click à gros pixels*Orwell: Keeping an Eye On You (5h)* - Un jeu d'enquête intriguant.

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai eu beaucoup de mal a faire mon choix dans la liste de sebarnolds, mais parce qu'il y avait masse de bons jeux dans sa liste. Pour cet event j'ai sélectionné:
> 
> 
> *A Plague Tale: Innocence (11h)* - Aventure / Infiltration à la troisième personne dans le thème choisi et un de mes coups de coup de coeur de 2019*Dust: An Elysian Tail (10h)* - Metroidvania que j'ai découvert lors d'un précédent event et que j'ai adoré.*Driver: San Francisco (10h)* - Un des rares jeu de caisse qui ai su me tenir en haleine avec son twist très bien exploité*The Darkside Detective (3-4h)* - Quelqu'un qui a LeChuck comme avatar devrait apprécier l'humour absurde de ce point & click à gros pixels*Orwell: Keeping an Eye On You (5h)* - Un jeu d'enquête intriguant.


Cool, merci pour la liste !

Je vais commencer par installer Dust, The Darkside Detective et Orwell.

----------


## Kulfy

> Ha ha ben zut, j'avais pas fait gaffe, désolé. Si tu veux je peux en choisir un autre à la place, pas de souci.


Ah non non, pas de problème, si je n'en voulais plus, je l'aurais retiré du backlog.
Merci pour la liste !

----------


## CornedBeer

Kaede, cette liste de l'enfer ...  ::w00t:: 
J'ai tellement scrollé qu'à la fin je voyais même plus les mots défiler devant mes yeux ...
Bon je t'avoue j'ai pas tout lu, à la fin j'ai fait une recherche de jeux que je connaissais et que je recommande.

Voilà la liste:
*Celeste* (8h, plate-forme): il est aussi dans mon backlog, les critiques en disent beaucoup de bien.
*Wizorb* (4h, casse-brique): premier jeu de Tribute Games, un studio dont j'apprécie les jeux. Pas fait. Jeu court de la liste.
*Soldats Inconnus - Valiant Hearts* (7h, réflexion): je l'ai beaucoup aimé, le jeu est très beau et porte sur un sujet pas évident de façon réussie. Pas très difficile.
*Mirror's Edge* (6h, FPS plate-forme): je l'ai apprécié, c'est pas une tuerie mais c'est une application intéressante de vue FPS sans phase de shoot (ou presque). À tester au moins une fois. Je l'avais commencé sur PS3 et je l'ai fini sur PC, le combo clavier-souris me parait plus approprié.
*Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light* (6h, action/réflexion): un jeu sans ambition spin-off de Tomb Raider, mais que je trouve chouette avec des phases de réflexion intéressantes. Jeu possible à faire en coop (ce que j'ai fait).

Pour info Soldats Inconnus se trouve sous le nom Valiant Hearts dans ta liste.
Et finalement que des jeux de moins de 10h dans cette liste. J'étais pas chaud pour mettre un ou deux jeux chronophages.

Sinon j'ai vu que tu avais Vermintide dans ta liste, clairement pas un jeu à proposer dans ce genre d'event, parce que plutôt orienté multi, mais si tu as l'occasion de l'essayer avec un ou deux potes c'est sympa. J'ai joué au premier pendant le premier confinement l'an dernier, j'ai mis le doigt dans un engrenage ... même si c'est du Left 4 Dead calqué sur du Warhammer, c'est plutôt réussi. Pas encore tester le 2 mais il doit être de la même trempe.

Bon jeu !  :;):

----------


## Nono

Coucou,

Je ne suis pas chez moi. Je récup' mon mot de passe et me penche sur le backlog de mon binôme dès que possible... Désolé pour le retard.

----------


## parpaingue

> Voilà ma sélection pour *parpaingue*.
> 
> *Dishonored 2* (12hrs) : un beau jeu d'action/aventure que j'ai très bien aimé comme son prédécesseur. 
> *Distraint*  (2hrs) : un jeu d'aventure et horreur psychologique en 2D. Dans mon backlog aussi, je prends l'occasion de le conseiller à quelqu'un.
> **Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight** (4hrs) : choisi comme jeu de l'event parce que la série des jeux suit les aventures des héroïnes prêtresses. J'y ai pas joué mais il semble avoir une bonne réputation sur Steam.
> *Return of the Obra Dinn* (8hrs) : un jeu de puzzle un peu... spécial. J'ai très bien aimé mais il faut avoir de la patience. Beaucoup.
> *Timelie* (5hrs) : il y a un chat et le contrôle du temps, pas besoin d'autres raisons pour l'essayer.
> 
> J'espère que ça te va comme ça. Tu me diras si tu veux que je change quelque chose.
> Bon event !


Très bien ! Pour Jullebarge:

the last door (4h) : petit PnC ambiance retro Lovecraft
oxenfree (4h) : Rentre dans le thème. Si possible je conseille de se poser un créneau pour le faire d'une traite (ou en deux fois), histoire de profiter au max de l'ambiance.
shank (3h) : Boum pan-dans-ta-gueule 
mirror's edge (6h) : Dans le thème aussi, excellent jeu
NaissancE (4h) : trip chelou

----------


## Kaede

> Kaede, cette liste de l'enfer ...


 ::P: 




> J'ai tellement scrollé qu'à la fin je voyais même plus les mots défiler devant mes yeux ...
> Bon je t'avoue j'ai pas tout lu, à la fin j'ai fait une recherche de jeux que je connaissais et que je recommande.
> 
> Voilà la liste:
> *Celeste* (8h, plate-forme): il est aussi dans mon backlog, les critiques en disent beaucoup de bien.
> *Wizorb* (4h, casse-brique): premier jeu de Tribute Games, un studio dont j'apprécie les jeux. Pas fait. Jeu court de la liste.
> *Soldats Inconnus - Valiant Hearts* (7h, réflexion): je l'ai beaucoup aimé, le jeu est très beau et porte sur un sujet pas évident de façon réussie. Pas très difficile.
> *Mirror's Edge* (6h, FPS plate-forme): je l'ai apprécié, c'est pas une tuerie mais c'est une application intéressante de vue FPS sans phase de shoot (ou presque). À tester au moins une fois. Je l'avais commencé sur PS3 et je l'ai fini sur PC, le combo clavier-souris me parait plus approprié.
> *Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light* (6h, action/réflexion): un jeu sans ambition spin-off de Tomb Raider, mais que je trouve chouette avec des phases de réflexion intéressantes. Jeu possible à faire en coop (ce que j'ai fait).


Oups, j'ai déjà fait *Celeste* et *Mirror's Edge* (ma liste répertorie les temps de jeu via un export Playnite mais certaines plateformes ne le spécifient pas  ::(:  j'ai mis la liste dans mon profil. Une prochaine fois je retoucherai la liste après export c'est beaucoup plus simple pour le "piocheur"). Mais aucun des autres, la liste a l'air pas mal du tout (Wizorb a pas bonne presse, mais quand même curieux de tester ...), merci  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Très bien ! Pour Jullebarge:
> 
> the last door (4h) : petit PnC ambiance retro Lovecraft
> oxenfree (4h) : Rentre dans le thème. Si possible je conseille de se poser un créneau pour le faire d'une traite (ou en deux fois), histoire de profiter au max de l'ambiance.
> shank (3h) : Boum pan-dans-ta-gueule 
> mirror's edge (6h) : Dans le thème aussi, excellent jeu
> NaissancE (4h) : trip chelou


Salut !

Alors je sais pas où tu as pioché les jeux mais il y a quelques soucis sur la liste:
Je n'ai pas The Last Door dans mes jeux BLAEO  ::blink:: 
J'ai déjà fini Oxenfree et Mirror's Edge, et ils sont bien marqués comme finis sur BLAEO.

Il n'y donc que Shank et NaissancE qui correspondent, je vais commencer par ceux-là. Tu peux regarder pour changer les 3 autres stp ?

----------


## leeoneil

Je viens de faire la sélection pour *doggy d*.
J'ai eu peur en ne voyant que des jeux Playstation (car je ne connais pas les jeux consoles), mais finalement les jeux sont tous crossplateforme maintenant.

Les 3 premiers tombent dans le thème de l'event.
- *Rise of the Tomb Raider* - 14h
- *Transistor* - Un univers bien atypique avec ce jeu aux mécanismes intéressants, par les créateurs de bastion. 6h
- *Control* - 12h
- *Dungeons & Dragons: Chronicles of Mystara* - Rien à voir avec le thème mais comment passer à côté de ce BTA ultra cool ! - 2h
- *Broken Age* - Pour changer de style, un point and click (pas forcemment le top mais la DA est sympa) - 10h (je ne sais pas ce que ça peut donner sur console sans souris).

Merci Franky pour la sélection !

----------


## CornedBeer

Je rejette un œil à ta liste ce soir pour trouver des remplaçants à Celeste et Mirror's Edge.
Le Lara Croft est dans le thème donc je suis libre de prendre n'importe quel jeu.  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Je viens de faire la sélection pour *doggy d*.
> J'ai eu peur en ne voyant que des jeux Playstation (car je ne connais pas les jeux consoles), mais finalement les jeux sont tous crossplateforme maintenant.
> 
> Les 3 premiers tombent dans le thème de l'event.
> - *Rise of the Tomb Raider* - 14h
> - *Transistor* - Un univers bien atypique avec ce jeu aux mécanismes intéressants, par les créateurs de bastion. 6h
> - *Control* - 12h
> - *Dungeons & Dragons: Chronicles of Mystara* - Rien à voir avec le thème mais comment passer à côté de ce BTA ultra cool ! - 2h
> - *Broken Age* - Pour changer de style, un point and click (pas forcemment le top mais la DA est sympa) - 10h (je ne sais pas ce que ça peut donner sur console sans souris).
> ...


Merci, super liste !
j'espérais secrètement un Tomb Raider et Control  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

> Je n'ai pas The Last Door dans mes jeux BLAEO 
> J'ai déjà fini Oxenfree et Mirror's Edge, et ils sont bien marqués comme finis sur BLAEO.


Ben faut mettre que BLAEO dans ton profil où préciser de ne piocher que là du coup. Bref, à la place je te propose:
Odallus: The Dark Call
Tower of guns
Life is Strange: Before the Storm pour le thème

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK merci  :;):

----------


## darkvador

Salut, j'étais en vacances la semaine dernière du coup j'ai raté l'inscription, est ce qu'il y a moyen de s'inscrire encore?

----------


## Hilikkus

A partir de quand on a le droit de se plaindre de ne pas avoir sa liste de jeux  ::ninja::   ::cry::

----------


## Kulfy

> Salut, j'étais en vacances la semaine dernière du coup j'ai raté l'inscription, est ce qu'il y a moyen de s'inscrire encore?


Pas de souci, je peux te rajouter sur l'événement.
Un volontaire pour te choisir des jeux ? Si je n'ai personne d'ici ce soir, j'irai piocher dans ta liste.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> A partir de quand on a le droit de se plaindre de ne pas avoir sa liste de jeux


Si Chiff ne s'est toujours pas manifesté demain matin, on proposera à un volontaire de te faire ta liste.  :;):

----------


## madgic

Moi je veux bien mais ça sera que ce soir  :;): 

Par contre dans le lien BLAEO des never-played il y a des jeux avec du temps dessus, du coup on peut peut les choisir ou pas ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Coucou,
> 
> Je ne suis pas chez moi. Je récup' mon mot de passe et me penche sur le backlog de mon binôme dès que possible... Désolé pour le retard.


Aucun problème prends ton temps, de toutes façons je ne vais pas pouvoir beaucoup jouer avant la semaine prochaine. Et bon courage pour le débroussaillage  ::ninja::

----------


## Kulfy

Je t'ai rajouté darkvador.
@madgic : Y a plus qu'à !

----------


## Hyeud

> Et voilà ma sélection pour *Hyeud*, respectant la volonté de son profil.
> 
> *VVVVVV* (3h) : Je me rappelle avoir fait ce petit jeu il y a longtemps maintenant. Il est assez court, mais assez hardcore sur certains passages. Je crois être mort entre 500 et 1000 fois en tout pour arriver au bout. C'est du pur trying and error.


 argh, j'avoue avoir espérer, un jeu plus facile pour le jeu court, pas grave je suis un platforman.




> *Mirror's Edge* (6-8h) : (Jeu à thématique pour l'event : Faith étant un personnage féminin très respectable) Ce jeu est culte. Je l'ai fini il y a 5 ou 6 ans, et je me rappelle que j'avais été assez déçu. Le jeu avait une aura folle, mais je me souviens qu'il n'y avait que les poursuites qui étaient réellement jouissives, où on enchainait un parcours sans heurt (et sans chercher son chemin tout le temps…). Ca reste une aventure intéressante à ajouter à sa culture vidéoludique pour peu de temps investi.


Ca fait longtemps que je voulais le faire celui-là.




> *World War Z* (7-12h) : Je l'ai obtenu sans doute comme toi par dont de l'EGS, j'ai bien aimé car je kiff les jeux de coop (jusqu'à 4) comme c'est le cas de celui là. Il n'a clairement pas d'intérêt à être parcouru en solo, mais si tu connais du monde qui veut le faire, c'est plutôt sympa. Je me propose d'ailleurs pour le parcourir avec toi si ça te dit, j'ai même acheté le DLC Marseille, qui rajoute 3 missions dans la dite ville, et je peux faire jouer n'importe quel joueur dessus même s'il ne possède pas le DLC.


 Découverte, ce sera surement le dernier que je jouerais, pas trop mon trip le co-op, car pas libre quand tout le monde l'est.




> *South Park: The Stick of Truth* (11-15h) : Ce jeu c'est une petite pépite. En terme de gameplay, ça ne casse pas 3 pattes à un canard, c'est du jRPG assez classique, mais si u es fan de South Park, tu ne peux pas être déçu. C'est hyper drôle et tellement respectueux de la licence ! Prend le comme un épisode long bonus à intégrer à la série.


Grand fan de SP, mais j'ai toujours eu peur de me faire chier sur ce jeu.




> *The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition* (24-34h) : Comme tu autorises de mettre des jeux plus longs que le règlement de base, je te le propose. Je ne pouvais pas ne pas le faire, étant un énorme fan de cette saga, qui m'a même fait lire les 8 bouquins qui l'ont inspiré. Par contre, comme pour moi, je te propose un objectif qui est réalisable en moins de 15h pour valider ce jeu pour l'event : c'est d'aller jusqu'à la fin du chapitre 1.


Possible de le changer par le 1er du nom ?




> J'espère que tu trouveras un jeu qui t'accrocheras assez pour en finir l'objectif de l'event


Je suis sur CP2077 en ce moment, donc je vais viser les 2 plus courts, j'espère en finir au moins un.
Merci, belle sélection.

----------


## Altay

Pour *CornedBeer*:

Voilà quelques jeux avec une sélection 100% héroïne. Je ne les ai pas tous faits mais ils m'ont tous été chaudement recommandés :
- *Gris* (4h), un jeu de plateforme pas trop dur mais avec une superbe direction artistique.
- *Undertale* (7h), un chouette jeu style J-RPG plein de bienveillance.
- *Life is Strange* (14h peut-être un chouïa long), un point'n'click narratif émouvant.
- *Tomb Raider: Anniversary* (13h), l'inénarrable dans sa version remastérisée.
- *Celeste* (8h), jeu de plateforme un peu difficile mais plein d'aides et une belle histoire.

Bon jeu !   :;):

----------


## darkvador

> Moi je veux bien mais ça sera que ce soir 
> 
> Par contre dans le lien BLAEO des never-played il y a des jeux avec du temps dessus, du coup on peut peut les choisir ou pas ?


Les jeux avec du temps c'est pour farmer les cartes à échanger, je n'y ai pas joué vraiment

Et merci

----------


## CornedBeer

Merci Altay !
Je vais me concentrer sur les plus courts pour commencer, et après je verrais si je pars sur Life is Strange ou Tomb Raider Anniversary (que j'ai déjà fait il y a plus de 10 ans mais que je souhaitais refaire).

----------


## madgic

> Les jeux avec du temps c'est pour farmer les cartes à échanger, je n'y ai pas joué vraiment
> 
> Et merci


Bon finalement j'ai eu un peu de temps.
- Inside
- Bastion
- Snake pass
- Jotun: Valhalla Edition
- Kathy Rain pour le thème

Une sélection de jeux assez courts comme demandé. Bon par contre pas de vr, il y a bien SUPERHOT VR mais pas joué à SUPERHOT donc j'ai préféré te choisir autre chose.

----------


## darkvador

Super, est ce que tu pourrais juste changer Inside, je l'ai fait lors de l'event Solitude (et confinement). J'avais oublié que j'avais mis des jeux dans le progil en plus de la liste BLAEO, désolé

----------


## maxtidus10

> Possible de le changer par le 1er du nom ?


Bien sur, je ne l'ai pas vu dans ta liste donc je pensais que tu l'avais déjà fait.
Du coup on le remplace par the Witcher 1 et ton objectif c'est de finir le prologue et le chapitre 1 (sur 5 chapitre en tout), ce qui est faisable en moins de 15 heures  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

Merci, pourtant il est bien dans ma liste des never played, en ordre bizarre, certes :




> The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition	0% (0 of 52) 	43 minutes
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt	0% (0 of 78) 	0 minutes
> The Witcher: Enhanced Edition	— 	0 minutes

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui ça doit être l'ordre qui fait que je suis passé au travers, si un admin veut bien modifier et passer au witcher 1 ce sera parfait  ::): , j'ai vu que je ne pouvais pas modifier moi même (d'ailleurs ça vous donne du boulot de le faire vous même vous devriez ouvrir à la modification par celui qui fait la liste, vu qu'il y a toujours des modifications de dernière minute).

----------


## madgic

> Oui ça doit être l'ordre qui fait que je suis passé au travers, si un admin veut bien modifier et passer au witcher 1 ce sera parfait , j'ai vu que je ne pouvais pas modifier moi même (d'ailleurs ça vous donne du boulot de le faire vous même vous devriez ouvrir à la modification par celui qui fait la liste, vu qu'il y a toujours des modifications de dernière minute).


Oui, après maintenant il y a la possibilité pour les admins de juste supprimer un jeu et après vous pouvez le remplacer par un autre.

----------


## Kulfy

J'ai retiré Inside de ta liste darkvador, et fait la modif pour Hyeud (Witcher 2 => Witcher 1).

----------


## Tigri

Désolé pour le retard maxtidus10, mais il y a eu une grosse panne de courant hier et j'ai pas pu me connecter  ::cry:: 

Donc voici la liste : 

- *Her Story* (3h) : le jeu du thème, un jeu d'enquête où il faut comprendre qui est cette femme et pourquoi elle est dans cette situation.
- *Zeno Clash* (5h) : FPS au cors à corps principalement avec une histoire originale.
- *Q.U.B.E. Director's Cut* (3h) : Puzzle game ressemblant à Portal mais avec des cubes à manipuler.
- *FEZ* (6h) : Jeu de plate forme où il faut jouer avec la perspective afin de révéler des nouveaux chemins.
- *Ruiner* (6h) : Jeu de tir en vue du dessus à l'ambiance cyber punk.

Have fun!

P.S.: Il y a Oddworld et Pikuniku en double dans ton google sheet ainsi qu'une erreur de frappe sur Darksiders (et non D*i*arksiders).

----------


## madgic

> Super, est ce que tu pourrais juste changer Inside, je l'ai fait lors de l'event Solitude (et confinement). J'avais oublié que j'avais mis des jeux dans le progil en plus de la liste BLAEO, désolé


Du coup pour rester dans le même genre, je t'ai mis Little Nightmares.




> J'ai retiré Inside de ta liste darkvador


Merci  ::siffle::

----------


## maxtidus10

Merci Kuffy pour la modif.




> Désolé pour le retard maxtidus10, mais il y a eu une grosse panne de courant hier et j'ai pas pu me connecter 
> 
> Donc voici la liste : 
> 
> - *Her Story* (3h) : le jeu du thème, un jeu d'enquête où il faut comprendre qui est cette femme et pourquoi elle est dans cette situation.
> - *Zeno Clash* (5h) : FPS au cors à corps principalement avec une histoire originale.
> - *Q.U.B.E. Director's Cut* (3h) : Puzzle game ressemblant à Portal mais avec des cubes à manipuler.
> - *FEZ* (6h) : Jeu de plate forme où il faut jouer avec la perspective afin de révéler des nouveaux chemins.
> - *Ruiner* (6h) : Jeu de tir en vue du dessus à l'ambiance cyber punk.
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour la liste ET pour les erreurs sur la liste que je vais corriger de ce pas^^ Pour les jeux en double, les retirer me donne presque l'impression que je réduis mon backlog ahah.

Je vais commencer par Q.U.B.E. sur cette sélection, qui me donne bien envie  ::):  Vu que ce sont tous des jeux courts, j'espère que je me libèrerai le temps d'en faire un autre  ::):

----------


## Mordicus

Merci à  Rouxbarbe pour sa sélection. Que des jeux courts, c'est parfait, moi qui n'était pas très chaud pour cet Event, ça me remotive !

Et voici ma sélection pour Nono, après avoir bataillé avec sa liste de jeux. Désolé, je fais avec mes connaissances et y'a pas mal de trucs que je connaissais pas ou qui me semblaient inadaptés à l'événement, j'espère que tu y trouveras ton compte tout de même.

*Full Throttle* : pour le jeu court. Un point & Click Lucasart de la belle époque, façon dessin-animé. Il est presque dans le thème avec le personnage de Maureen !
*Ori and the blind forest* Un Metroïdvania bien joli. 
*Frostpunk* L'idée étant de finir au moins une partie.
*Snake Pass* Un jeu de puzzle/Plateforme, peut-être dans le thème (qui dit que le serpent n'est pas une femelle, hein ??)
*Alien Isolation* Pour le thème et la flippe, avec une héroïne poursuivie par un symbole phallique. Tout un programme.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> *Ori and the blind forest* Un Metroïdvania bien joli.


 ::wub::   :Mellow2:

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai commencé par Tower of Guns, et j'ai atteint ce qui semble être le boss final (je suis mort 2 secondes avant de le battre...), je peux considérer que je l'ai fini ? Vu que c'est un genre de rogue-like c'est potentiellement sans fin...

Je referai quand même une tentative pour battre ce boss (mais purée c'est pas facile...)

EDIT: j'ai commencé Shank et Odallus. 
Le premier est très cool, ça bouge bien, c'est fun, c'est gore. 
Le second par contre... Trop rétro pour moi je crois, rien que la musique me donne mal à la tête  ::ninja::  Je verrai demain mais pas dit que je le finisse celui-là.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Oups, j'ai déjà fait *Celeste* et *Mirror's Edge* (ma liste répertorie les temps de jeu via un export Playnite mais certaines plateformes ne le spécifient pas  j'ai mis la liste dans mon profil. Une prochaine fois je retoucherai la liste après export c'est beaucoup plus simple pour le "piocheur"). Mais aucun des autres, la liste a l'air pas mal du tout (Wizorb a pas bonne presse, mais quand même curieux de tester ...), merci


Bon j'ai refait un tour sur ta liste, je te propose ça:
*Evoland* (3-4h, RPG/Action RPG): un petit jeu sans prétention qui retrace (de manière imagée) l'évolution des RPGs au cours du temps. C'est frais. Il est dans la compil Evoland Legendary Edition. J'ai pas fait Evoland 2 (aussi dans la compil), et il a l'air beaucoup plus long (17h selon Howlongtobeat  ::o:  ). Donc on reste juste sur le premier.
*Binary Domain* (9h, TPS): je cherchais un jeu de tir pour compléter la liste, et je suis tombé sur celui-là. Clairement je l'ai pas fait, je me souviens juste des videos rigolols de la VF à sa sortie parce qu'il y a un mec qui parle avé l'assent du Sud. Les avis ont l'air mitigés, mais sait-on jamais, peut-être que le scénar' va te plaire.

J'espère que tu n'as pas déjà joué à ces jeux (j'ai un doute sur Evoland) et qu'ils vont te plaire.

Un modo pourrait supprimer Celeste et Mirror's Edge de sa liste ? Merci d'avance.  :;): 




> Une prochaine fois je retoucherai la liste après export


 ::trollface:: 

Edit: JulLeBarge qui compte finir l'event day 1.  ::o:

----------


## Kaede

> J'espère que tu n'as pas déjà joué à ces jeux (j'ai un doute sur Evoland) et qu'ils vont te plaire.


Je n'ai encore joué à aucun des deux, c'est parfait  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

@CornedBeer : J'ai retiré ces deux jeux de la liste.

Et un retour sur mon premier jeu :



> *Orwell* nous met dans la peau d'un détective qui utilise un programme de sécurité gouvernemental récemment déployé.
> Grâce à celui-ci, on va pouvoir aller fouiner dans les emails, historiques téléphoniques et autres dossiers médicaux des personnes jugées "suspectes" par le gouvernement, pour essayer de faire éclater la (sa ?) vérité sur plusieurs attentats successifs.
> 
> Pas toujours très subtil, ni très bien écrit, je me suis malgré tout laissé prendre par l'histoire, au point de le finir en deux petites sessions.

----------


## Hilikkus

Ça finit son premier jeu alors qu'on m'a même pas donné les miens  ::cry::

----------


## Hyeud

> Ça finit son premier jeu alors qu'on m'a même pas donné les miens


 :haha:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Effectivement, Hilikkus et Biscuitkzh n'ont toujours pas leurs jeux.  ::cry:: 
On aurait deux volontaires pour leur faire une liste aux petits oignons dans la matinée ?

Sinon je ferai celle d'Hilikkus et je laisserai celle de Biscuit à Kulfy.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ça finit son premier jeu alors qu'on m'a même pas donné les miens


#teamsansjeux o/

----------


## Flad

Je vais essayer de finir Batman.
On avisera ensuite mais j'ai TLOU à finir sur la PS5 et sa suite à faire.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Edit: JulLeBarge qui compte finir l'event day 1.


Non ça risque pas  ::P: 
J'ai tout téléchargé et j'en ai testé 3 sur les 5.

Mais globalement les jeux qu'on m'a donné ne sont pas très longs, à part LIS Before the Storm qui doit prendre environ 10h.

----------


## jopopoe

Je suis en train de faire une liste de jeux pour *Biscuitkzh* . Y'a plein de jeux sympas dans son backlog !

Edit : La liste :

Alors pour *Biscuitkzh* :

Le jeu à thème :

- *Kathy Rain* : Il paraît que derrière les gros pixels se cache un très bon jeu. 5h30

Le reste :

- *Assassin's Creed Brotherhood* : Une vraie amélioration par rapport au second opus, et le meilleur de la trilogie Ezio pour moi. 15h30
- *You Have To Win The Game* : Un platformer rétro franchement sympa, malgré un parti-pris graphique des plus minimaliste. 1h30
- *Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered* : Un superbe hommage à la franchise, très bien écrit et très fidèle. Par contre si on est pas fan pas sûr que le gameplay un peu basique séduise plus que ça. 7h30
- *Batmann Arkham Asylum GOTY* : Oui je l'aime beaucoup celui-là, c'est la deuxième fois que je le propose à quelqu'un pendant cet event ! Là pas besoin d'être fan du tout, le gameplay est franchement top. 11h00

----------


## Chiff

> A partir de quand on a le droit de se plaindre de ne pas avoir sa liste de jeux


Désolé j'avais zappé. Je te fais ça de suite  ::):

----------


## Chiff

Alors :

*Indivisible* : Pour le thème de l'event
*Hades* : Parce que c'est le vrai GOTY 2020 (pas comme l'autre...)
*Abzu* : Une petite balade contemplative sous l'océan
*Night in the Woods* : Un petit jeu d'aventure mignon pour changer
*Little Nighmares* : pour l'atmosphère

----------


## Hilikkus

Super, merci pour la liste Chiff !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je suis en train de faire une liste de jeux pour *Biscuitkzh* . Y'a plein de jeux sympas dans son backlog !
> 
> Edit : La liste :
> 
> Alors pour *Biscuitkzh* :
> 
> Le jeu à thème :
> 
> - *Kathy Rain* : Il paraît que derrière les gros pixels se cache un très bon jeu. 5h30
> ...


Oh merci, c'est très gentil !
Super liste en plus. J'ai hâte d'essayer AC et Batman  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci jopopoe, j'ai rentré tout ça sur le site.  :;):  (par contre c'est quand même sous le nom de Ruvon, je n'ai pas trouvé comment modifier ça)

----------


## madgic

> Merci jopopoe, j'ai rentré tout ça sur le site.  (par contre c'est quand même sous le nom de Ruvon, je n'ai pas trouvé comment modifier ça)


J'a changé le nom, c'est vrai que l'écran d'admin est pas très intuitif pour ça.

----------


## Kulfy

@madgic : Dans ce cas, tu modifies directement l'utilisateur qui choisit dans le groupe, c'est bien ça ?
Ou tu passes par un autre menu ?

----------


## madgic

> @madgic : Dans ce cas, tu modifies directement l'utilisateur qui choisit dans le groupe, c'est bien ça ?
> Ou tu passes par un autre menu ?


Oui c'est ça mais vu que c'est des id pour accéder au bon groupe, c'est pas très pratique.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Je n'ai encore joué à aucun des deux, c'est parfait


Voilà c'est mis à jour. Bon jeu !  :;): 




> @CornedBeer : J'ai retiré ces deux jeux de la liste.


Merci !  :Prey:

----------


## Nono

> Merci à  Rouxbarbe pour sa sélection. Que des jeux courts, c'est parfait, moi qui n'était pas très chaud pour cet Event, ça me remotive !
> 
> Et voici ma sélection pour Nono, après avoir bataillé avec sa liste de jeux. Désolé, je fais avec mes connaissances et y'a pas mal de trucs que je connaissais pas ou qui me semblaient inadaptés à l'événement, j'espère que tu y trouveras ton compte tout de même.
> 
> *Full Throttle* : pour le jeu court. Un point & Click Lucasart de la belle époque, façon dessin-animé. Il est presque dans le thème avec le personnage de Maureen !
> *Ori and the blind forest* Un Metroïdvania bien joli. 
> *Frostpunk* L'idée étant de finir au moins une partie.
> *Snake Pass* Un jeu de puzzle/Plateforme, peut-être dans le thème (qui dit que le serpent n'est pas une femelle, hein ??)
> *Alien Isolation* Pour le thème et la flippe, avec une héroïne poursuivie par un symbole phallique. Tout un programme.


Je valide. Au moins trois jeux n'attendaient que d'être installés.
J'ai un gros doute sur Full Throttle, vu comment je n'ai pas accroché à un autre P n' C de la grande époque (Grim Fandango). Mais je vais tenter quand même.

Merci pour le choix !

----------


## Hyeud

> J'ai un gros doute sur Full Throttle, vu comment je n'ai pas accroché à un autre P n' C de la grande époque (Grim Fandango). Mais je vais tenter quand même.


Ils sont très différents, Full Throttle est plus dans le délire histoire, mais il y a 2-3 passages lourdingues qui font aller voir une soluce.

----------


## Supergounou

Je n'avais point vu ta liste, merci Nono  :;): 

Y a que Flashback que je connais par coeur, mais c'est avec plaisir que je vais me lancer pour la première fois dans la version Steam plutôt controversée !

----------


## Hilikkus

Je viens de finir mon premier jeu, Abzu. Eh bien c'était bof.

Je n'ai rien contre les walking sim mais ici le propos ne m'a pas du tout parlé donc je me suis plutôt ennuyé. J'enchaine avec Little Nightmares.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Il est bien celui-là  :;):

----------


## Nono

> Je n'avais point vu ta liste, merci Nono 
> 
> Y a que Flashback que je connais par coeur, mais c'est avec plaisir que je vais me lancer pour la première fois dans la version Steam plutôt controversée !


Ha ? Mince, moi qui l'avait pris pour retrouver les sensations de la 16 bits... J'espère que t'auras pas de gros soucis avec.

----------


## Flugel

Est-ce toujours possible de s'inscrire à l'event ?  ::unsure::

----------


## CornedBeer

Retardataires acceptés, donc oui.  ::): 
Mets à jour ton backlog  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je n'avais point vu ta liste, merci Nono 
> 
> Y a que Flashback que je connais par coeur, mais c'est avec plaisir que je vais me lancer pour la première fois dans la version Steam plutôt controversée !


Controversée ? Pourquoi ?

C'est la version anniversary ? (pas le remake, je suppose)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Est-ce toujours possible de s'inscrire à l'event ?


Pas de problème.  :;):  Je regarde pour te rajouter manuellement.

Un volontaire pour choisir ses jeux ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Je peux si sa liste est prête.

----------


## Flugel

> Je peux si sa liste est prête.


Mon BLEAO est prêt  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Controversée ? Pourquoi ?
> 
> C'est la version anniversary ? (pas le remake, je suppose)


Ah ben je sais pas  :^_^: 
C'est possible que je confonde. Si c'est la version classique et que tu as une autre idée Nono, c'est possible de changer. Sinon ça ne me dérange pas, j'adore ce jeu.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

C'est parti ! Pour *Flugel* :

*GRIS (4hrs)* : petit jeu de plateforme/aventure avec un style graphique excellent et unique.
*INSIDE (4hrs)* : jeu de puzzle avec un thème sombre, un autre bon jeu par les créateurs de LIMBO.
*Shantae and the Pirate's Curse (8hrs)* : jeu de plateforme avec de la bonne musique et des personnages chouettes.
*Vampire: The Masquerade - Coteries of New York (6hrs)* : un VN dans l'univers the "Vampire The Masquerade". J'avais vraiment bien aimé le style et les dialogues.
**Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* (8hrs)* : LE jeu pour le thème. Protagoniste féminine superbe, _badass_ et impressionnante. Si je tombe sur quelqu'un qui l'a dans sa liste, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de le conseiller. "Walking Simulator" (mais pas autant que ça) avec du combat et une histoire magnifique.

Voilà. 
P.S. Ton backlog est plein de bons jeux franchement, c'était dur de choisir. Je ne l'ai pas mis, mais je te conseille d'essayer Hades quand tu auras le temps parce que franchement c'est super. J'y joue en ce moment et j'arrive pas à décrocher.

 ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je considère que j'ai fini *Tower of Guns*. Le jeu est sans fin en réalité, mais j'ai réussi à obtenir la moitié des succès et à battre le boss du mode "normal". La seule "preuve" que j'ai par contre c'est la perk qu'on débloque après avoir fini le jeu en normal... Je vais mettre une capture d'écran.

Premier jeu terminé pour moi donc  ::P: 

Petit retour sur ce jeu: je l'aurai sans doute jamais lancé sans l'event ! ou juste 5 minutes. Au final je me suis bien amusé dessus, même si c'est répétitif, les salles sont couvertes de canons qui tirent partout, un vrai bazar, c'est n'importe quoi  ::P:  Bon et ça rame pas mal quand il y a de l'action, je suis tombé à 35 fps sur le boss de fin avec ma RTX 3060 Ti...
Une chouette découverte en tout cas, merci parpaingue  :;): 

*Ah par contre sur le site de l'event ma liste de jeux n'est pas à jour, quelqu'un peut y remédier svp ? Merci !*

----------


## Flugel

> C'est parti ! Pour *Flugel* :
> 
> **Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* (8hrs)* : LE jeu pour le thème. Protagoniste féminine superbe, _badass_ et impressionnante. Si je tombe sur quelqu'un qui l'a dans sa liste, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de le conseiller. "Walking Simulator" (mais pas autant que ça) avec du combat et une histoire magnifique.
> *GRIS (4hrs)* : petit jeu de plateforme/aventure avec un style graphique excellent et unique.
> *INSIDE (4hrs)* : jeu de puzzle avec un thème sombre, un autre bon jeu par les créateurs de LIMBO.
> *Shantae and the Pirate's Curse (8hrs)* : jeu de plateforme avec de la bonne musique et des personnages chouettes.
> *Vampire: The Masquerade - Coteries of New York (6hrs)* : un VN dans l'univers the "Vampire The Masquerade". J'avais vraiment bien aimé le style et les dialogues.
> 
> Voilà. 
> P.S. Ton backlog est plein de bons jeux franchement, c'était dur de choisir. Je ne l'ai pas mis, mais je te conseille d'essayer Hades quand tu auras le temps parce que franchement c'est super. J'y joue en ce moment et j'arrive pas à décrocher.


Yes merci  ::): 
Juste, est-ce que tu peux changer Hellblade ? (j'ai oublié de retirer la version VR de la liste, mais je l'avais déjà commencé sur un autre event, et j'avais pas aimé)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Yes merci 
> Juste, est-ce que tu peux changer Hellblade ? (j'ai oublié de retirer la version VR de la liste, mais je l'avais déjà commencé sur un autre event, et j'avais pas aimé)


The Beast Inside ça te va ?
De tout façon pour le thème il y a Shatae et GRIS aussi.

----------


## Flugel

> The Beast Inside ça te va ?
> De tout façon pour le thème il y a Shatae et GRIS aussi.


J'connais pas, donc sa me va  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

@JulLeBarge & @Flugel : J'ai mis vos deux listes à jour  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci !

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, finalement, j'en ai lancé 3 :
- *Dust: An Elysian Tail*. Ca l'air sympa et je devrais aller au bout du jeu, mais je n'ai pas accroché tant que ça.
- *Driver: San Francisco*. De la course arcade et une histoire sans doute un peu bateau. Par petites sessions, ça devrait le faire.
- *Orwell*. Plutôt original, je vais sans doute le faire par "petites" sessions, à raison d'un chapitre par session.

Bref, pour le moment, ça roule  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai continué un peu Odallus et battu le premier boss après 7/8 essais. Chaud ce jeu !
Faut dire que la maniabilité et les hitboxes bien rétro n'aident pas... Pas sûr que j'aille au bout même si je me suis fait aux graphismes et à la musique. Je vais continuer, on verra bien jusqu'où j'arrive

----------


## Nono

> Ah ben je sais pas 
> C'est possible que je confonde. Si c'est la version classique et que tu as une autre idée Nono, c'est possible de changer. Sinon ça ne me dérange pas, j'adore ce jeu.


Pas si simple... Dans les jeux que je connais, à part des FPS et des jeux plutôt taillés pour le coop', j'ai pas trop d'idée.

Du coup, depuis que j'en entends parler, je te conseillerai bien *Kentucky Route Zero*. Il faut entre 1 et 2 heures pour finir chacun des 5 actes. Pas très long au final, mais de quoi te laisser le temps de voir si c'est ton truc.

----------


## Supergounou

> Du coup, depuis que j'en entends parler, je te conseillerai bien *Kentucky Route Zero*. Il faut entre 1 et 2 heures pour finir chacun des 5 actes. Pas très long au final, mais de quoi te laisser le temps de voir si c'est ton truc.


Deal  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

Je t'ai fait l'échange Flashback <-> Kentucky Route Zero.

----------


## Supergounou

Merci  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

J'ai commencé VVVVVV, 1ère heure, je me dis, ça va, c'est assez easy en fait, et arrive l'escorte de Victoria.  :Facepalm:

----------


## CornedBeer

Si tu galères sur certains passages dans VVVVVV, tu peux changer la vitesse du jeu dans les options. Je crois que ça désactive la possibilité de choper les succès quand tu es en mode ralenti, mais au moins tu n'es pas bloqué.

----------


## Hyeud

> Si tu galères sur certains passages dans VVVVVV, tu peux changer la vitesse du jeu dans les options. Je crois que ça désactive la possibilité de choper les succès quand tu es en mode ralenti, mais au moins tu n'es pas bloqué.


Tu m'a pris pour qui.  :Cafe2:

----------


## Kulfy

> Tu m'a pris pour qui.


On en reparle à l'écran Veni Vidi Vici  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On en reparle à l'écran Veni Vidi Vici


C'est optionnel, non ?

Bon, ça on ne le sait pas forcément quand on arrive dessus.  ::P:

----------


## CornedBeer

> On en reparle à l'écran Veni Vidi Vici


Ah voilà c'était sur cet écran là que j'avais craqué.  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Premier jeu fini ici !

*Kathy Rain*, un bon P'n'C pas trop difficile même pour ceux qui ne sont pas doués pour les énigmes, sauf dans le dernier chapitre où il faut réfléchir pas mal.
L'histoire d'enquête est intéressante et j'ai bien apprécié, mais malheureusement la direction qu'elle a pris vers la fin n'a pas trop marché pour moi.
La musique est plutôt oubliable, mais le voice acting je l'ai trouvé très bon et les personnages bien structurés aussi.
En général, je me suis bien amusée avec ce jeu, mais j'ai eu des problèmes pour toute la dernière partie. Le style et l'histoire deviennent très sombres et inquiétants presque tout d'un coup. L'atmosphère a commencé à me transmettre un sens de malaise incroyable et c'était dur d'arriver au but. D'habitude, j'adore l'horreur et je n'ai aucun souci avec les scénarios troublant, les monstres, le sang, les fantômes etc, mais j'ai vraiment du mal avec ce type de choses dans les jeux vidéos en pixel/2D. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais tout ce qui est "inquiétant" d'habitude, pour moi le devient encore plus avec ce style de graphisme. Mais c'est mon problème à moi après tout. Tant pis pour moi, parce que j'avais bien aimé tout le reste, mais quand le jeu a changé de route comme ça, j'ai un peu perdu l'intérêt, et le fait que les mystères n'ont pas été vraiment expliqués n'a pas aidé du tout.
Bref, *Kathy Rain* est un bon jeu P'n'C si vous aimez les histoires d'enquête, l'humorisme un peu _edgy_ et si vous ne trouvez pas le style pixel/2D extra-inquiétant  ::P: 

Preuve : 

Spoiler Alert!

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'abandonne *NaissanceE* après 15 minutes. Sérieux c'est quoi ce jeu ? Rarement j'ai été aussi rebuté par un jeu dès le départ, et pourtant je suis difficile en général, mais là y'a rien qui va.

----------


## doggy d

J'ai commencé *Transistor* et franchement ... je suis hyper emballé !
Les musiques, la DA, l'histoire nébuleuse, la pause active dans les combats, la customisation poussée des pouvoirs, ...

A priori (faudra voir sur la durée) j'ai davantage d'accroches avec lui qu'avec *Bastion*... (que j'ai bouclé avec une pointe de déception de passer un peu à côté de la narration vocale en raison des combats en temps réels simultanés...)

Bref, très content de l'avoir dans ma sélection  :;):

----------


## Nono

J'ai adoré aussi.

Je me souviens vaguement du gameplay à base de pouvoirs à sélectionner et de pauses actives, et qui fonctionnait très bien pour moi (même si j'ai vu pas mal d'avis de gens qui trouvent ça mauvais).

Mais le souvenir le plus fort que j'ai du jeu, c'est un passage en 2D, après avoir tué un boss. Il dure 10 secondes, il n'apporte rien en terme de gameplay, n'est pas techniquement impressionnant, mais quelle beauté ! Et puis apparaître comme ça de manière insolite, c'était assez marquant par rapport au reste du jeu.

 Faut que je trouve un screen pour me souvenir exactement à quoi ça ressemblait.

edit : des fans ont fait des parallèles entre Transistor et Gustav Klimt. Apparemment, de l'aveu de Supergiant, c'est une inspiration. Et ça se voit !
https://twitter.com/supergiantgames/...39641354194944

----------


## Hyeud

Voilà, VVVVVV fini, en 3 heures pile (enfin un chouia moins, il y a eu quelques minutes en "Pause") effectivement, Veni, Vidi, Vici, je ne le ferai pas, même si j'étais pas loin. C'était très bien, à part l'escorte de Victoria, du bon Die&Retry bien fait, avec des supers musiques. Mirror's Edge, sera le prochain.



Par contre ce jeu vient, à lui tout seul de me faire perdre 1% de moyenne de succès !  :Cell:

----------


## Kulfy

> Par contre ce jeu vient, à lui tout seul de me faire perdre 1% de moyenne de succès !


30 secondes dans le Super Gravitron, ça ne peut pas être si terrible. Qu'est-ce que c'est, 30 secondes ?  ::siffle::

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai adoré aussi.
> 
> Je me souviens vaguement du gameplay à base de pouvoirs à sélectionner et de pauses actives, et qui fonctionnait très bien pour moi (même si j'ai vu pas mal d'avis de gens qui trouvent ça mauvais).
> 
> Mais le souvenir le plus fort que j'ai du jeu, c'est un passage en 2D, après avoir tué un boss. Il dure 10 secondes, il n'apporte rien en terme de gameplay, n'est pas techniquement impressionnant, mais quelle beauté ! Et puis apparaître comme ça de manière insolite, c'était assez marquant par rapport au reste du jeu.
> 
> Faut que je trouve un screen pour me souvenir exactement à quoi ça ressemblait.
> 
> edit : des fans ont fait des parallèles entre Transistor et Gustav Klimt. Apparemment, de l'aveu de Supergiant, c'est une inspiration. Et ça se voit !
> https://twitter.com/supergiantgames/...39641354194944


Effectivement, je ne connaissais pas mais en 10 secondes de recherches d'images google sur Klimt les similitudes, de styles/couleurs/gestuelle des sujets, sautent aux yeux  :;): 
Encore une plus-value pour ce jeu à mes yeux...







> Voilà, VVVVVV fini, ... avec des supers musiques


Je les ai trouvées effectivement géniales ! Je me les réécoute souvent

----------


## Hyeud

> 30 secondes dans le Super Gravitron, ça ne peut pas être si terrible. Qu'est-ce que c'est, 30 secondes ?


Je dirais [2 heures-->+infini]

----------


## Franky Mikey

L'occasion de reposter la superbe cover de UnofficialSoundtrack  :Mellow2: 



(je cherche encore sa 3ème main)

----------


## Blackogg

> L'occasion de reposter la superbe cover de UnofficialSoundtrack 
> 
> (je cherche encore sa 3ème main)


 ::O:   ::mellow::   ::O: 
 :Mellow2: 

Je la connaissais pas celle là, elle est excellente  :Mellow2: 
En échange, je relance d'un Popular Potpourri par Brent Kennedy, plus sage mais très agréable au demeurant.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wwjSF0IUfA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai commencé You Have to Win the Game.
Je suis arrivée sur l'écran où tu peux "gagner", mais comme je ne le savais pas sur le moment j'ai fait autre chose et j'ai "perdu" et il faut TOUT RECOMMENCER alors que je suis presque devenue folle sur certains passages et je pensais plus devoir les faire  :Boom:  :Vibre: 
J'étais si proche  :Emo: 
Tout ça parce que je me suis dit "Mais non je vais pas chercher la solution"... ben J'AURAIS DU  :Facepalm:

----------


## Franky Mikey

:haha:

----------


## Hyeud

Ah marrant, j'ai pas de souvenir de grosses difficultés sur ce jeu.

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai effectivement un vague souvenir de l'avoir fait deux fois parce qu'il y a un piège à la fin, mais je ne sais plus ce que c'est.

Désolé ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ah marrant, j'ai pas de souvenir de grosses difficultés sur ce jeu.


Faut savoir que à la base je ne suis pas douée pour les jeux de plateforme  ::P: 
Mais il y a rien d' "impossible", seulement 2 ou 3 écrans un peu chiants à faire.

----------


## Chiff

Bon, premier jeu lancé, *DUSK*

J'ai tenu 10 minutes. Pas que le jeu ne soit pas sympa mais il me file un mal de crâne pas possible.

Je sais pas si c'est le FOV (je pense pas il est quand même à 110), le fait que le personnage soit monté sur des roulettes et va super vite (même en virant le always run) mais c'est injouable pour moi.

Vais me chercher un doliprane tiens !

----------


## maxtidus10

> 30 secondes dans le Super Gravitron, ça ne peut pas être si terrible. Qu'est-ce que c'est, 30 secondes ?


Ahah bravo à toi et désolé pour tes stats  ::P:  Je vois que pour ma part je suis à 32% sur ce jeu donc il me fait aussi baisser les stats^^

----------


## JulLeBarge

Deuxième jeu terminé pour moi, *Shank*

Sympathique jeu, pas très long (2,5h en normal), un peu répétitif, mais le gameplay est cool donc ça passe. J'ai bien aimé même si c'est pas un style de jeu auquel je joue d'habitude.

Je vais continuer Odallus même si je suis presque sur de ne pas voir le bout, et commencer LIS Before the Storm en parallèle (ça devrait me plaire aussi ça, j'avais bien aimé le premier).

----------


## sebarnolds

LIS Before the Storm est pas mal, mais malheureusement assez lent à démarrer. D'autant plus dommage qu'il n'y a que 3 épisodes.

----------


## doggy d

> Bon, premier jeu lancé, *DUSK*
> 
> J'ai tenu 10 minutes. Pas que le jeu ne soit pas sympa mais il me file un mal de crâne pas possible.
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est le FOV (je pense pas il est quand même à 110), le fait que le personnage soit monté sur des roulettes et va super vite (même en virant le always run) mais c'est injouable pour moi.
> 
> Vais me chercher un doliprane tiens !


  = c.f. les fast-FPS !  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Chiff

Désolé je comprends pas ta remarque   ::huh::

----------


## doggy d

> Désolé je comprends pas ta remarque


Simplement que les problèmes dont tu parles sont en réalité les traits inhérents du genre (et qualités aux yeux des amateurs)    :;): 
mais bien sûr tu as le droit de ne pas aimer...

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est pas une question d'aimer ou non j'ai l'impression, c'est une question physique et je sais pas si on peut "s'entrainer" pour être moins sensible.

----------


## Chiff

> Simplement que les problèmes dont tu parles sont en réalité les traits inhérents du genre (et qualités aux yeux des amateurs)   
> mais bien sûr tu as le droit de ne pas aimer...


Ah non mais j'aime bien mais physiquement je peux pas. J'ai vraiment eu un mal de crâne avec ce jeu.  ::P:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Bon finalement après la rage d'hier j'ai fini *You Have to Win the Game*.
J'avoue j'ai cherché la solution parce que je n'avais pas envie de mourir encore une fois ou de me taper toutes les salles pour la découvrir. (Et même si j'avais eu le courage, je crois avoir compris qu'elle est pas trop évidente)
Donc, peut être qu'il faut être nostalgique ou bien aimer le genre mais ce jeu ne m'a rien apporté. Il est hyper simple, pas de musique, pas d'éléments remarquables (sauf l'easter egg de chats).
La seule chose impossible de ne pas remarquer est le bruit infernal que le personnage fait quand tu sautes.
Je ne sais pas si c'est peut être parce que je suis jeune et je n'ai pas connu ça, mais c'était insupportable. Je suis sûre que pour les amateurs du genre c'est juste un petit jeu mignon, rigolo et pas trop difficile pour s'amuser une petite heure, mais moi j'y ai vraiment rien trouvé de quoi bien aimer.
Petit point positif, tu peux être un chat (mais alors là tu as que 9 vies, alors zut  ::P: )

Preuve : 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## doggy d

> Ah non mais j'aime bien mais physiquement je peux pas. J'ai vraiment eu un mal de crâne avec ce jeu.


Ok je comprends.  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

Je suis un gros débile, j'ai fait Minoria au lieu de Momodara  :Facepalm: 
Bon c'est pas grave, ça nettoie quand même du backlog, mais quel crétin sérieux.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et t'en as pensé quoi ?
Momodora 4 j'avais adoré, Minoria j'ai tenu 20 minutes.

----------


## Hyeud

Je viens de découvrir l'autre facette de l'event, virer les gros jeux de merde. Mirror's edge vient de sauter, je ne comprends pas comment un jeu aussi peu maniable a pu faire un tel carton, hop poubelle, et une belle désillusion du passé.
En plus je viens de voir que Maxtidus10 qui me l'a mis dans ma liste de jeu lui a mis un pouce rouge sur Steam. Ce n'est pas très gentil.  :Emo:   :tired:

----------


## parpaingue

> Et t'en as pensé quoi ?
> Momodora 4 j'avais adoré, Minoria j'ai tenu 20 minutes.


Entre "moyen +" et "sympa sans plus". Oh wait, c'est pareil. Ça se laisse jouer sans problème quoi, même si je suis pas super fan de l'ambiance, surtout les musiques pas assez variées et pas super adaptées je trouve. Le 2e perso ne sert à rien, la "darksoulisation" des combats n'est au final pas terrible, vu qu'hormis sur les boss ça se résume essentiellement à "mash parry to win". Après la progression est assez claire, y a quelques soucis d'équilibrage, les boss sont plutôt pas mal.
Niveau rendu le style choisi est clairement moins charmant que les Momodora par contre.

----------


## Vactro

Hey j'ai voulu m'inscrire sur l'event mais je reçoit pas de mail pour confirmer mon inscription  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Hey j'ai voulu m'inscrire sur l'event mais je reçoit pas de mail pour confirmer mon inscription


MP.  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> Je viens de découvrir l'autre facette de l'event, virer les gros jeux de merde. Mirror's edge vient de sauter, je ne comprends pas comment un jeu aussi peu maniable a pu faire un tel carton, hop poubelle, et une belle désillusion du passé.
> En plus je viens de voir que Maxtidus10 qui me l'a mis dans ma liste de jeu lui a mis un pouce rouge sur Steam. Ce n'est pas très gentil.


AAAA mais je t'ai prévenu ! Je te l'ai mis dans la description du jeu que je te donnais, en précisant que c'était surtout le jeu à thématique de l'event, et que...son intérêt c'était plus pour pouvoir en parler. Mais j'ai trouvé aussi que c'était une déception. Malgré tout je ne regrette pas de l'avoir fait, pour ma "culture" vidéoludique et le peu de temps investit. Seules les phases de poursuites étaient vraiment grisantes.
Au moins, il n'est plus dans ton backlog  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Mirror's edge vient de sauter, je ne comprends pas comment un jeu aussi peu maniable a pu faire un tel carton, hop poubelle, et une belle désillusion du passé.


Les mots sont durs. Pas de manette j'imagine?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'avais adoré ce jeu, par contre j'ai pas accroché à la suite.

Mais ouai l'évent permet aussi de dégager des jeux qui nous plaisent pas, c'est ce que j'ai fait avec NaissanceE hier

----------


## Vactro

Okay j'ai pu m'inscrire sur le site pour l'event je suis pas encore inscrit à l'event (j'ai MP la bonne personne pour m'y mettre). J'ai pu exporter ma liste de jeu GoG Galaxy, du coup ça se passe comment pour choisir quelqu'un/être choisi pour les jeux qu'on doit "faire"/"faire faire" ?

----------


## Eskimon

> Okay j'ai pu m'inscrire sur le site pour l'event je suis pas encore inscrit à l'event (j'ai MP la bonne personne pour m'y mettre). J'ai pu exporter ma liste de jeu GoG Galaxy, du coup ça se passe comment pour choisir quelqu'un/être choisi pour les jeux qu'on doit "faire"/"faire faire" ?


T'avais qu'à pas être en retard !!  ::ninja:: 
(bon ok j'ai rien dit, je fais un peu partie des coupables qui t'ont ramené ici à partir du Discord...)

----------


## Hyeud

> Les mots sont durs. Pas de manette j'imagine?


Oui je suis un peu dur, vous n'avez pas le monopole de l'intransigeance monsieur.
J'ai une manette, mais il n'y a pas que ça, à part les graphismes qui ont bien vieilli je trouve, le reste est bien nase, intrigue incohérente, acting foireux.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Okay j'ai pu m'inscrire sur le site pour l'event je suis pas encore inscrit à l'event (j'ai MP la bonne personne pour m'y mettre). J'ai pu exporter ma liste de jeu GoG Galaxy, du coup ça se passe comment pour choisir quelqu'un/être choisi pour les jeux qu'on doit "faire"/"faire faire" ?


Comme tu es le dernier arrivé pour l'instant et que l'event est déjà en cours, tu n'as pas besoin de choisir pour quelqu'un (on te proposera en priorité si quelqu'un d'autre se rajoute). 
Et du coup, pour faire ta liste, est-ce qu'un des autres retardataires serait motivé ? 
*Flugel* ? *darkvador* ? Dites-moi d'ici ce soir, sinon on trouvera un autre volontaire.  ::P: 

Dès qu'on aura décidé de ton binôme, je te rajoute manuellement à l'event et il/elle pourra rentrer tes jeux sur le site.

----------


## Hyeud

> Comme tu es le dernier arrivé pour l'instant et que l'event est déjà en cours, tu n'as pas besoin de choisir pour quelqu'un (on te proposera en priorité si quelqu'un d'autre se rajoute). 
> Et du coup, pour faire ta liste, est-ce qu'un des autres retardataires serait motivé ? 
> *Flugel* ? *darkvador* ? Dites-moi d'ici ce soir, sinon on trouvera un autre volontaire. 
> 
> Dès qu'on aura décidé de ton binôme, je te rajoute manuellement à l'event et il/elle pourra rentrer tes jeux sur le site.


Je veux bien, mais je ne trouve pas sa liste sur son profil.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Oui je suis un peu dur, vous n'avez pas le monopole de l'intransigeance monsieur.
> J'ai une manette, mais il n'y a pas que ça, à part les graphismes qui ont bien vieilli je trouve, le reste est bien nase, intrigue incohérente, acting foireux.


Perso j'ai préféré jouer au clavier/souris, mais je suis pas doué des pouces, les FPS à la manette je n'arrive pas à m'y faire.
Concernant l'histoire et sa construction, d'accord avec toi, c'est la grosse déconvenue. On arrête vite de s'investir dedans pour juste enchaîner les niveaux de courses.
Et d'accord avec Maxtidus, on alterne les passages grisants avec des passages plan-plan voire pénibles à souhait (genre où tu recommences 10 fois pour réussir un saut un peu corsé).
Au final j'avais bien aimé le jeu parce que j'ai adoré courir dans tous les sens en glissant et en faisant des wall jumps. Mais pas surprenant que ça passe pas du tout chez certains.
J'aurais bien voulu faire la suite mais j'ai la flemme de créer un compte EA Origin pour ça donc tant pis.

Sinon j'ai commencé Celeste, malheureusement pas eu le temps de finir le premier monde. Mais je suis carrément emballé, j'ai hâte de continuer (et de choper toutes les fraises  ::):  ).

----------


## darkvador

C'est avec plaisir que je choisirais ses jeux  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

Je t'ai rajouté sur l'événement en cours, Vactro.
darkvador, tu pourras lui choisir ses jeux une fois que son profil sera à jour.

----------


## Vactro

> C'est avec plaisir que je choisirais ses jeux


Hey,

N'ayant toujours pas le compte Blaeo j'ai utilisé le script pour exporter en excel la liste de jeu sur GoG Galaxy 2.0 le soucis c'est que ça met tout les jeux, même ceux fini et c'est pas "propre" comment ça a été mis.

Du coup je fait comment, est-ce que je te donne un lien pour avoir accès à cette liste ? Au pire je prends un peu de temps et j'essaye de faire la liste à la main (surtout que si tu choisis 5 jeux et que j'ai déjà fini ça va être relou). A toi de me dire  :;):

----------


## darkvador

Sinon je me base sur ton profil Steam et je tape dans les jeux sans temps de jeu comme ca je suis sûr de ne pas me planter.

----------


## Vactro

> Sinon je me base sur ton profil Steam et je tape dans les jeux sans temps de jeu comme ca je suis sûr de ne pas me planter.


Ouais essaye ça au pire, mais j'avais utilisé un soft pour récupérer les cartes automatiquement dans certains jeux mais du coup genre Prey 2017 j'ai plus de 30 heures alors que je l'ai commencé il y a pas longtemps. Si tu vois pas beaucoup d'heures sur un jeu tu peux le proposer (au pire je te dirais)  ::happy2::

----------


## darkvador

Voilà ma selection
Pour le jeu de l'event je met Tomb raider (2013) (environ 10h de jeu)
Ensuite
Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition car c'est un plutôt bon MetroidVania (environ 7h)
Dishonored®: Death of the Outsider™ (environ 6h)
Omikron - The Nomad Soul (14h environ)  j'aime bien mettre une vieillerie
Gris (4h)

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Distraint*.

Jeu de pseudo aventure/horreur narratif très scénaristique, ultra linéaire, gros pixels tout ça. *Meh.*

On se balade en cherchant le trigger suivant, c'est super facile sauf quand y a un truc planqué au milieu de nulle part ou pas très visible donc mash de boutons pour tout fouiller. Les zones sont petites mais réussissent parfois à être pénibles à naviguer et on tourne en rond.
Mais c'est un jeu scénaristique ! Sauf que le scénario a de très gros sabots, c'est pas subtil pour un sou ni original, même l'irruption du chelou est totalement prévisible.

Heureusement c'est court donc ça se finit. Y a beaucoup mieux dans le sous genre.

Note finale : on arrête de ramasser tous les jeux gratuits qui trainent par terre/20

----------


## Vactro

> Voilà ma selection
> Pour le jeu de l'event je met Tomb raider (2013) (environ 10h de jeu)
> Ensuite
> Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition car c'est un plutôt bon MetroidVania (environ 7h)
> Dishonored®: Death of the Outsider™ (environ 6h)
> Omikron - The Nomad Soul (14h environ)  j'aime bien mettre une vieillerie
> Gris (4h)


Merci pour la sélection, pour Dishonored Death of the Outsiders, je pourrais pas le faire car je n'ai pas fait le 2 encore (probable qu'il y ai des heures affiché mais j'y ai pas joué (juste le tuto mais c'était tout).

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Fini *Distraint*.
> 
> Jeu de pseudo aventure/horreur narratif très scénaristique, ultra linéaire, gros pixels tout ça. *Meh.*
> 
> On se balade en cherchant le trigger suivant, c'est super facile sauf quand y a un truc planqué au milieu de nulle part ou pas très visible donc mash de boutons pour tout fouiller. Les zones sont petites mais réussissent parfois à être pénibles à naviguer et on tourne en rond.
> Mais c'est un jeu scénaristique ! Sauf que le scénario a de très gros sabots, c'est pas subtil pour un sou ni original, même l'irruption du chelou est totalement prévisible.
> 
> Heureusement c'est court donc ça se finit. Y a beaucoup mieux dans le sous genre.
> 
> Note finale : on arrête de ramasser tous les jeux gratuits qui trainent par terre/20


Voilà, même avis que toi lorsque je l'ai terminé pendant le précédent event. Moyen mais court donc...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> LIS Before the Storm est pas mal, mais malheureusement assez lent à démarrer. D'autant plus dommage qu'il n'y a que 3 épisodes.


J'ai commencé LIS Before the Storm, fini le premier épisode en 4h environ, c'est effectivement lent à démarrer... Pas inintéressant mais le rythme est mou du genou jusque dans la musique. J'espère que ça va décoller un peu dans l'épisode 2.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai commencé LIS Before the Storm, fini le premier épisode en 4h environ, c'est effectivement lent à démarrer... Pas inintéressant mais le rythme est mou du genou jusque dans la musique. J'espère que ça va décoller un peu dans l'épisode 2.


Ça vaut le coup d'arriver jusqu'au bout !

----------


## Kaede

Oh rage, Oh désespoir, j'abandonne Wizorb (après avoir bouclé les 2 premiers mondes).



Jouer à un casse-brique m'a rappelé cette illustration d'un très vieux numéro de Joystick  ::):  (l'époque des premiers Pentium)
Blague à part, c'est vite zzZzzZZ. Les casses-briques n'ont jamais trop été mon truc (j'ai joué à Krypton Egg, Woody Pop, Strikey Sisters et quelques autres), et celui-ci fait partie des plus zzZzzZ auxquels j'ai joué. Il est lent et l'unique musique tristounette fait déprimer.
Point positif : les boss sont cool, mais c'est 1% du temps de jeu, donc ...

Au suivant  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

@Biscuitkzh: désolé, j'étais pas présent en début de semaine :/ Imprévu... je vois que tu as eu tes jeux, j'aurais pas choisi mieux  ::P: 

@Kulfy : merci pour la liste, on verra ce que j'arrive à faire  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Deux jeux validés : *The Adventure Pals* et *Resident Evil 2*. Bilan mitigé pour le moment.

Adventure Pals : 



> Plateformes/action tartiné d'humour méta, avec des graphismes style webcomic des années 2010.
> On sent le projet kickstarté d'un micro-studio de passionnés, qu'on voudrait aimer mais qui peine à se démarquer autrement que par sa médiocrité.
> 
> Inutile de s'étendre sur la touche graphique impersonnelle et les incessantes tentatives d'humour, tout cela ne fait que tomber à plat. L'histoire banale ne suscite aucun engagement et les dialogues loufoques peinent à faire sourire.
> Au cœur du jeu, la partie plateformes est tout juste moyenne. Trop facile au départ, jamais vraiment ardue par la suite, elle peine à introduire des mécaniques vraiment originales. On s'agace occasionnellement sur des trucs mal branlés (le pire étant les balançoires vers la fin du jeu), et jamais le level design ne nous ébahit d'audace et d'ingéniosité.
> 
> Du côté des combats, c'est même plutôt mauvais : trop peu d'allonge, lisibilité nulle dès qu'il y a plusieurs ennemis, bourrinage permanent. Mention spéciale à l'animation de récupération ultra-longue quand on se fait toucher, qui ne laisse quasiment pas de frames pour se rétablir et nous enferme donc occasionnellement dans des boucles de stunlock pénibles. Mais bon, c'est pas grave car il est quasiment impossible de mourir en se gavant de potions de soin.
> 
> Hors event, j'aurais sûrement décroché avant le tiers du jeu. Je suis allé au bout purement "pour le finir", et j'ai trouvé sa dizaine d'heures un peu longuette, tant il y a peu de variété ou de progression de la difficulté au cours des 5 niveaux qui composent chaque monde.
> ...


RE2 :



> Un remake d'excellente facture de ce classique du survival horror, auquel j'avais déjà un peu joué à l'époque.
> 
> Du jeu original, il conserve les qualités : principalement l'atmosphère, qui bénéficie largement d'une réalisation autrement plus opulente qu'en 2018. Les détails de l'environnement, les effets d'éclairage, la spatialisation du son, tout est vraiment excellent. Le volet exploration/résolution d'énigmes est très chouette, il y a un intérêt à tout fouiller, à examiner les objets trouvés sous tous les recoins, et il y a toujours un effort à fournir pour arriver à la solution bien que celle-ci ne soit jamais trop tordue. RE2 réussit également très bien à nous faire nous sentir en danger en permanence, en maintenant la pression, en raréfiant sciemment les items et sans trop abuser de grosses ficelles comme le jumpscare.
> 
> RE2 est malheureusement aussi assez fidèle aux défauts de l'original, quoiqu'il tente de les atténuer. Le scénario est toujours nanardesque (ce qui n'est pas spécialement grave), la gestion de l'inventaire reste pesante, et les combats sont un peu pénibles. La rareté des munitions nous fait languir de solutions "intelligentes" pour les économiser, mais celles-ci sont inabouties (grenades trop rares à moins de savoir exactement où l'on va, gameplay au corps-à-corps pas vraiment intuitif). Il n'y a pas vraiment de mécanique satisfaisante pour éviter les ennemis (à part les lickers aveugles mais pas sourds), et les parties de cache-cache avec le T-103 sont tout bonnement gonflantes. J'ai aussi trouvé ça assez mauvais du côté des boss, puisqu'il n'y a pas de méthode d'esquive à part courir dans la direction opposée.
> 
> En l'honneur du thème de l'event, j'ai bouclé en premier le scénario de Claire. J'ai commencé à embrayer sur le run B de Leon, mais j'ai rapidement décroché : on visite globalement les mêmes lieux pour y faire pratiquement les mêmes choses, certes avec un arsenal différent mais aussi une apparition plus précoce de certaines mécaniques reloues comme le T-103. J'y reviendrai peut-être mais pour moi, l'immersion d'une première partie "à l'aveugle" est ce que le jeu avait de mieux à offrir.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> @Biscuitkzh: désolé, j'étais pas présent en début de semaine :/ Imprévu... je vois que tu as eu tes jeux, j'aurais pas choisi mieux


Pas de souci, j'espère que tu vas bien !

----------


## CornedBeer

> Oh rage, Oh désespoir, j'abandonne Wizorb (après avoir bouclé les 2 premiers mondes).


Quelle est la raclure qui a fait ta liste ?  ::P: 

Bon hier j'ai continué Celeste, une petite partie qui s'est finie à 3h30 du mat'. C'est que c'est prenant et je voulais finir le troisième chapitre. Par contre y jouer le soir c'est pas vraiment une bonne idée, avec la fatigue je suis moins réactif. Mais j'ai hâte de voir la suite.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Deux jeux validés : *The Adventure Pals* et *Resident Evil 2*. Bilan mitigé pour le moment.
> 
> Adventure Pals : 
> 
> 
> RE2 :


A zut, désolé que ça ne t'aie pas plu plus que ça. J'avais bien aimé Adventure Pals, ça changeait des AAAs.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> A zut, désolé que ça ne t'aie pas plu plus que ça. J'avais bien aimé Adventure Pals, ça changeait des AAAs.


Pas de problème, c'était quand même une découverte.  :;): 

Je ne joue pas énormément à des AAA, par contre j'ai pas mal d'heures de jeu sur des plateformers indés équilibrés au quart de poil. Forcément ça rend un peu intransigeant sur certains trucs.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini *LIS Before The Storm* (il me reste l'épisode bonus que je ferai demain).

Après un premier épisode un peu lent à démarrer, les 2 suivants sont très bons et au final j'ai beaucoup aimé le jeu. Sans doute un peu moins bien foutu que le premier, mais ça se laisse suivre et les personnages sont toujours aussi réussis. L'ambiance également est excellente, soutenue par des graphismes low poly réussis et une musique au top.

Il me reste donc uniquement Odallus à continuer, mais pas sûr que j'arrive au bout, c'est pas évident comme jeu et c'est pas trop ma came...

----------


## darkvador

> Merci pour la sélection, pour Dishonored Death of the Outsiders, je pourrais pas le faire car je n'ai pas fait le 2 encore (probable qu'il y ai des heures affiché mais j'y ai pas joué (juste le tuto mais c'était tout).


Est ce qu'un modo peut mettre Dishonored 2 du coup à la place de Death of the outsider?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Check !

----------


## Flad

Allez hop, 1er jeu fini.
Batman Arkham Asylum.
Bon en mode facile certes, mais c'était très plaisant. Je le conseille vivement, il est bien foutu. Un seul bémol, peut être lié au mode facile je ne sais pas, mais on abuse un peu trop des visions "détections" qui applique un filtre de couleur sur les décors et c'est dommages car le jeu est plutôt beau.
La preuve en image : 


Spoiler Alert! 






Maintenant j'hésite sur le prochain, y a vraiment que des belles choses dans ma liste.
Peut-être Alien, j'ai vu Merry qui le streamait il y a peu.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai fini *LIS Before The Storm* (il me reste l'épisode bonus que je ferai demain).
> 
> Après un premier épisode un peu lent à démarrer, les 2 suivants sont très bons et au final j'ai beaucoup aimé le jeu. Sans doute un peu moins bien foutu que le premier, mais ça se laisse suivre et les personnages sont toujours aussi réussis. L'ambiance également est excellente, soutenue par des graphismes low poly réussis et une musique au top.
> 
> Il me reste donc uniquement Odallus à continuer, mais pas sûr que j'arrive au bout, c'est pas évident comme jeu et c'est pas trop ma came...


J'ai fait l'épisode bonus ce soir et c'était bien également, méga-triste forcément mais bon vu le titre il fallait s'en douter...

Jeu fini, je repasse sur Odalus !

----------


## Hilikkus

> J'ai fait l'épisode bonus ce soir et c'était bien également, méga-triste forcément mais bon vu le titre il fallait s'en douter...


J'ai la version sans bonus et j'avais beaucoup aimé le jeu aussi. Ca vaut le coup d'acheter le DLC pour jouer à Farewell ou c'est essentiellement narratif et un video youtube suffit ?

----------


## leeoneil

> Quelle est la raclure qui a fait ta liste ?


Raaah, moi je l'avais trouvé génial Wizorb à l'époque !  ::wub:: 
Et puis il n'est pas très long ! (10h me dit steam).
Le principe des boss dans un casse brique j'avais trouvé ça vraiment sympa.

Moi j'ai attaqué Shardlight, comme tous les Wadget Eye j'accroche bien, mais alors je suis bloqué de chez bloqué.... J'ai passé 2 séances complètes à tourner en rond....  ::O:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai la version sans bonus et j'avais beaucoup aimé le jeu aussi. Ca vaut le coup d'acheter le DLC pour jouer à Farewell ou c'est essentiellement narratif et un video youtube suffit ?


ça dure même pas une heure donc Youtube suffit je dirais, il n'y a pas de vrai choix de toute façon.

Sinon j'ai avancé un peu sur Odalus hier soir et battu le deuxième boss mais je pense stopper là, c'est vraiment trop dur et je m'amuse pas des masses, le jeu m'énerve trop...

----------


## Hilikkus

> Moi j'ai attaqué Shardlight, comme tous les Wadget Eye j'accroche bien, mais alors je suis bloqué de chez bloqué.... J'ai passé 2 séances complètes à tourner en rond....


Shardlight a des enigmes plutot logique et des objectifs clairs dans mon souvenir. Tu peux me MP au pire si tu es bloqué  ::): 




> ça dure même pas une heure donc Youtube suffit je dirais, il n'y a pas de vrai choix de toute façon.


Ça marche, merci

----------


## CornedBeer

> Raaah, moi je l'avais trouvé génial Wizorb à l'époque ! 
> Et puis il n'est pas très long ! (10h me dit steam).
> Le principe des boss dans un casse brique j'avais trouvé ça vraiment sympa.


Bon il retourne dans ma Wishlist dans ce cas ...  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Allez hop, 1er jeu fini.
> Batman Arkham Asylum.
> Bon en mode facile certes, mais c'était très plaisant. Je le conseille vivement, il est bien foutu. Un seul bémol, peut être lié au mode facile je ne sais pas, mais on abuse un peu trop des visions "détections" qui applique un filtre de couleur sur les décors et c'est dommages car le jeu est plutôt beau.
> La preuve en image : 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Finalement je suis partie sur Wolfenstein New Order, ça me détend toujours de buter du nazi.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Finalement je suis partie sur Wolfenstein New Order, ça me détend toujours de buter du nazi.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

::XD::

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Momodora : Reverie under the moonlight*

Très bon petit Metroidvania.

Supérieur à sa suite spirituelle Minoria en tout points.

----------


## leeoneil

> Shardlight a des enigmes plutot logique et des objectifs clairs dans mon souvenir. Tu peux me MP au pire si tu es bloqué


Il est fou lui, ce serait la honte, de l'aide dans un point and click ???  ::O:   ::P: 
Hier j'ai trouvé la petite blague qui me bloquait et j'ai bien enchainé, le jeu est très sympa à suivre mais peut-être un peu trop facile malheureusement.

----------


## sebarnolds

Premier jeu fini pour moi :



> Je viens de terminer *Dust: An Elysian Tail* dans le cadre du backlog event. C'est un metroidvania dans un univers assez original avec des graphismes cartoon. J'ai beaucoup aimé même si je ne trouve pas le design des ennemis spécialement réussi (ça s'améliore sur la fin). L'histoire n'est pas très développée, mais était plutôt intéressante et les personnages attachants. Les combats étaient bien foutus, même si assez facile sur la fin quand on prend la peine de retourner en arrière pour trouver les secrets manquants au fur et à mesure qu'on débloque des pouvoirs / capacités.


Bref, c'était très bien. Je vais voir pour la suite : j'ai déjà fait 3 "épisodes" de Orwell et j'ai commencé un peu Driver: San Francisco. A priori, je lancerai The Darkside Detective après Orwell.

----------


## doggy d

Un jeu pour lequel j'ai longtemps trainé des pieds (étant mitigé sur BASTION) mais qui récemment m'intriguait au vu du succès de HADES du même studio.

Donc TRANSISTOR, c'est :
- Une direction artistique très réussie;
- Des musiques fabuleuses;
- Une histoire prenante (quête personnelle de Red, personnage féminin, accompagnée d'une épée géante, Transistor, assurant notamment la narration orale du jeu);
- Un background d'anticipation intéressant (ça m'a parfois fait penser à du Damasio) évoquant une société élitiste, culturellement et technologiquement très avancée;
- Des combats tactiques, avec pause active et grand affinage de compétences actives/passives, vraiment jouissifs;
- Une narration parlée (par l'épée Transistor) s'imbriquant parfaitement dans les phases de gameplay;
- Une durée de vie de 6 ou 7h, avec une rejouabilité certaine (new game +; l'histoire des pnj pouvant continuer à se dévoiler lors du 2ème run), sans ressentir de répétitivité grâce à la grande customisation du personnage en termes de combats.

Une bien belle surprise qui surpasse BASTION sur tous les points   ::love::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Un jeu pour lequel j'ai longtemps trainé des pieds (étant mitigé sur BASTION) mais qui récemment m'intriguait au vu du succès de HADES du même studio.
> 
> [...]


Est-ce que tu dirais qu'il vaut le coup après avoir fait Hades, ou on risque de trouver ça "moins bien" ?

----------


## Kaede

J'ai pas encore énormément avancé à Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light (j'ai 1h15 de jeu, quoi...) mais je pense que je vais accrocher.

Le jeu m'a un peu surpris au début (je n'avais fait que le premier Tomb Raider, ça change vachement ... sûrement pour ça que le jeu ne s'appelle _pas_ Tomb Raider, d'ailleurs), mais j'aime bien ce genre de jeu action / puzzle-light.
Les challenges n'ont l'air pas trop insurmontables et le jeu n'est pas punitif (on meurt = on respawne à côté), il y a qq puzzles optionnels et collectibles planqués ... ça devrait me plaire  ::):

----------


## Chiff

> Est-ce que tu dirais qu'il vaut le coup après avoir fait Hades, ou on risque de trouver ça "moins bien" ?


Ils ont vraiment pas grand chose en commun. Transistor est pas du tout action.


Bon pour ma part j'ai testé *Bayonetta*.

Je crois que je n'ai rien aimé dans ce jeu.
Je martèle 2 boutons ça fait proutch sur l'écran, ça bouge beaucoup mais je m'ennuie sévère. La caméra est aux fraises, les cinématiques trop nombreuses et chiantes. Le jeu est too much. Ça a l'air complet pour les afficionados mais c'est vraiment pas pour moi.

----------


## leeoneil

Je m'étais fait "engueuler" moi avec Bayonetta, je l'avais fini et j'avais trouvé ça "bof".  ::P: 
On a pas le droit de trouver ça moyen, c'est apparemment le top du jeu dans ce style !

----------


## doggy d

> Est-ce que tu dirais qu'il vaut le coup après avoir fait Hades, ou on risque de trouver ça "moins bien" ?


Les critiques de HADES étant tellement dithyrambiques, c'est vrai que tu pourrais trouver TRANSISTOR moins complet et abouti.

Mais malgré des atouts similaires (vue, réalisation léchée, musiques grandioses, etc.) les 2 jeux restent très différents au final.

Avec ses combats tactiques, son univers futuriste, son histoire et sa durée de vie agréablement courte (on n a pas le temps de se lasser), je pense que tu peux donner sa chance à TRANSISTOR pour 5 ou 10 € sans problème (à 17 € sur Steam actuellement c'est un poil trop cher), même après avoir gouté à HADES.  :;):

----------


## Scylite

Ah tiens je découvre le concept de cet event, drapal pour la prochaine !

----------


## doggy d

> Je m'étais fait "engueuler" moi avec Bayonetta, je l'avais fini et j'avais trouvé ça "bof". 
> On a pas le droit de trouver ça moyen, c'est apparemment le top du jeu dans ce style !


C'est tellement vrai  ::XD:: 

Il a pour lui une sorte d'aboutissement au niveau gameplay beat'em all, mais je préfère 10x l'univers de Nier ou même celui de MGS.

----------


## Hilikkus

> C'est tellement vrai 
> 
> Il a pour lui une sorte d'aboutissement au niveau gameplay beat'em all, mais je préfère 10x l'univers de Nier ou même celui de MGS.


Je n'avais zappé que c'etait Platinum Games au commande de Revengence. Après ils ont fait des BTA moyenasse parait il comme Transformers, Tortue Ninja ou Korra

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini *Little Knightmare*, j'ai bien aimé, l'univers est dérangeant bien comme il faut. L'inspiration de Limbo/INside est difficile à ne pas remarquer mais ca ne m'a pas géné. Et je l'ai trouvé très beau.

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...b=achievements

----------


## Chiff

Fini *Inside*.

Bien sympa.

Enfin si par sympa on veut dire glauque.  ::ninja:: 

Preuve : 

Spoiler Alert!

----------


## maxtidus10

Fini *Q.U.B.E: Director's Cut* :
*
Preuve :* https://steamcommunity.com/id/maxtid.../achievements/

*Commentaire :*  Réalisé à nouveau dans le cadre d'un event du backlog, j'ai fini ce petit jeu de réflexion en 3h30 à peu près. Il est plutôt sympa compte tenu de sa petite ambition, il se permet d'avoir un petit scénario avec des doubleurs (sans sous titres fr) qui posent une petite ambiance, et les puzzles à résoudre sont plutôt satisfaisants et bien foutus. Même si vers la fin j'ai trouvé que c'était parfois un peu chiant les puzzles où tu sais ce que tu dois faire, mais il faut en plus le réaliser avec doigté pour le passer… (Ca rajoute un côté dextérité ou plate-forme, un peu hors sujet je trouve, mais rien de bien dérangeant). Je suis content de l'avoir fait, et même si le DLC où il faut réaliser des tableaux avec de la plate-forme le plus vite possible ne m'intéresse pas le moins du monde, je jetterai un jour un œil au deuxième opus.

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai fini *Witchway* :

https://imgur.com/2S8RuM0

Petite critique :

"Un peu trop basique...

Witchway est un puzzle-platformer doté d'un perso un peu trop lent, avec des puzzles basiques et un pixel-art plutôt sympa.

Alors ça se laisse jouer le peu de temps que ça dure (dans les 2h30) mais ça n'est pas exactement trépidant et surtout ça n'est que très moyennement motivant (notamment parce qu'il zéro histoire).

Un petit 12/20 pour ma part."

Sinon je continue de progresser sur Celeste qu'on m'avait choisi à l'event précédent, j'ai fini tous les B-Sides :

https://imgur.com/9z8Yu8C

Il va me falloir six mois de plus pour en venir à bout mais j'aime bien me faire une petite session de temps en temps !

----------


## Hilikkus

> J'ai fini *Little Knightmare*, j'ai bien aimé, l'univers est dérangeant bien comme il faut. L'inspiration de Limbo/INside est difficile à ne pas remarquer mais ca ne m'a pas géné. Et je l'ai trouvé très beau.
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...b=achievements


Moi je viens de le finir. La ou j'ai été scotché à Inside et Limbo, l'ambiance poisseux et les contrôles trop imprecis de Little Nightmares m'a un peu gêné.

ma preuve: https://steamcommunity.com/id/hilikk.../achievements/

----------


## Hilikkus

Au fait comment on peut prouver avoir fini un jeu hors Steam (c'est à dire sans succès lié) ? Je n'arrive pas à faire un screen de Abzu par exemple

D'ailleurs j'ai mis un texte  à la place de la preuve et maintenant je ne peux plus le modifier  ::unsure::

----------


## Supergounou

Un premier jeu abandonné ici:




> *STRIDER™ / ストライダー飛竜®* (2014), dans le cadre de l'event du backlog CPC.
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Metroid-like.
> 
> Je ne connais pas du tout la série des années 90, donc ici aucune comparaison. J'y ai joué 2h, histoire d'avoir un aperçu assez global du titre, et pourtant dès le départ je me doutais que je n'allais pas en voir le bout. Non pas que ce soit un mauvais jeu, mais j'ai tout trouvé trop générique, que ce soit les graphismes, le gameplay, le level design. Je crois aussi que je commence à être un peu trop proche de l'overdose de jeux du genre, après en avoir bouffé tout un tas ces dernières années.
> 
> Les combats de boss sont super par contre, c'est bien le seul truc qui aurait pu me pousser à prolonger l'expérience, mais c'est trop maigre.
> ...

----------


## Nono

Ha bah désolé... Vu que je connaissais pas grand chose, je me suis instinctivement rapproché de ce que je pensais être ton truc... J'espère que les autres jeux seront plus valables.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ha bah désolé... Vu que je connaissais pas grand chose, je me suis instinctivement rapproché de ce que je pensais être ton truc... J'espère que les autres jeux seront plus valables.


T'inquiète, l'idée c'est de vider son backlog en jouant à des titres auxquels on n'aurait pas forcément pensé, et en dehors de Fight'n'Rage qui était dans ma _todolist_, ta sélection est irréprochable  :;): 
La bonne surprise, c'est juste du bonus pour moi.

----------


## Nono

J'ai une petite goutte de transpi pour Kentucky, parce que je viens de voir coup sur coup deux avis contradictoires de canards : un qui a trouvé ça chiant, et l'autre qui était enchanté.

----------


## Hyeud

> J'ai une petite goutte de transpi pour Kentucky, parce que je viens de voir coup sur coup deux avis contradictoires de canards : un qui a trouvé ça chiant, et l'autre qui était enchanté.


Normal, laisse toi porter, et si ça ne fonctionne pas, laisse tomber.

----------


## Vactro

*Tomb Raider (2013)* était une aventure plaisante, qui a essayé de Reboot la formule un peu dans la douleur en essayant de pas mal singé la série Uncharted pour le meilleur comme pour le pire. Entre le scénario qui se dévoilent de manière trop éparse, les ennemis qu'on tue par centaines sans que ça n'ait de sens, ou encore l'urgence de certains moments qui sont contrebalancé par des moments de flottement ou l'on peu littéralement faire demi tour pour chercher des collectibles qui n'ont d'intérêt que d'avoir le sacro saint 100% de complétion du jeu font d'autant point négatifs qui sont malgré tout excusable de par le fait d'un jeu au gameplay plutôt agréable en main, à moitié assisté certes mais jamais crispant (ce qui peut vite arriver dans ce genre). Egalement le rythme plutôt soutenu toujours la pour éviter qu'on s'endorme alterne de manière un peu trop mécanique et didactique plateforme semi ouverte (à base de peinture blanche sur tout les endroit où on peut s'accrocher), gunfight, cinématique et aussi phases très linéaire où on défile à toute vitesse dans un décors qui n'est qu'un prétexte pour passer d'une zone à une autre.

Reste que c'est un jeu honnête dans sa proposition, qui te donne malgré tout l'envie d'en voir le bout et a presque la bonne longueur dans sa narration (je pense que si 1 à 2 heures lui avait été amputé ça n'aurait pas été en mal pour le rythme général).

Voilà mon avis sur le jeu  :^_^:

----------


## maxtidus10

> Au fait comment on peut prouver avoir fini un jeu hors Steam (c'est à dire sans succès lié) ? Je n'arrive pas à faire un screen de Abzu par exemple
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai mis un texte  à la place de la preuve et maintenant je ne peux plus le modifier


Si tu ne peux faire ni screen, ni succès, on ne pourra que te croire sur confiance  :;):  Ou éventuellement capture d'écran du temps passé sur le jeu (sur egs par ex) si tu veux vraiment mettre quelque chose.

----------


## La Chouette

Normalement tu peux toujours appuyer sur Imprim. Ecran et coller ta capture dans Paint ou autre, même si le jeu lui-même n'inclut pas de fonctionnalité de capture. Sur console, c'est plus compliqué si c'est une ancienne génération, je pense qu'une photo dégueu de l'écran suffit.

----------


## jopopoe

A noter que sur PC certains jeux ont du mal avec l'impression écran (j'ai eu Céleste récemment qui ne fonctionnait pas), dans ce cas y'a aussi la combinaison de touches windows + alt + impression écran qui te prend un screenshot directement.

----------


## banditbandit

> Moi je viens de le finir. La ou j'ai été scotché à Inside et Limbo, l'ambiance poisseux et les contrôles trop imprecis de Little Nightmares m'a un peu gêné.
> 
> ma preuve: https://steamcommunity.com/id/hilikk.../achievements/


Playdead ont un style unique que ça soit sur la qualité des contrôles ou celle de l'animation. Souvent imité, rarement égalé.

----------


## doggy d

> Au fait comment on peut prouver avoir fini un jeu hors Steam (c'est à dire sans succès lié) ? Je n'arrive pas à faire un screen de Abzu par exemple
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai mis un texte  à la place de la preuve et maintenant je ne peux plus le modifier


Au pire, sans solution propre, une simple photo avec ton smartphone, publiée via "casimages.com" fait parfaitement l'affaire.



Sinon, 2ème jeu terminé : *Dungeons & Dragons: Chronicles of Mystara*
=
- une compilation de deux beat'em all historiques de Capcom sur système arcade CPSII : Tower of Doom (1994) et sa suite, qui l'améliore en tous points, Shadow over Mystara (1996);
- un gameplay beat'em all assez bourrin et répétitif mais bonifié d'éléments aventure/rpg light : montée de niveaux, choix d'équipement/sorts/armes, dialogues aboutissant à des choix de destinations;
- une belle réalisation typique des meilleures productions Capcom de l'époque;
- un background D&D, univers de Mystara, bien rendu;
- une rejouabilité certaine vu le grand nombre de personnages jouables, leur customisation, et les différents chemins alternatifs;
- une durée de vie de 2h30 en ligne droite pour terminer les deux jeux;
- évidemment plus sympathique en coop, voire stratégique avec des personnages complémentaires;
- une version actualisée et agrémentée de défis, variations de modes de jeu, goodies à débloquer, modes d'affichage divers, coop en ligne;

Deux bons jeux à re-découvrir pour leur valeur historique dans le genre et le bon moment passé en coop comme à la belle époque des salles d'arcade mais qui, dans l'absolu, ont pris un terrible coup de vieux en termes de rigidité et répétitivité de gameplay... 

À moins de 10 euros, c est un achat envisageable (14 € sur steam en temps normal... trop cher). 
En temps de soldes steam ou ps store je conseille tout de même de payer un peu plus cher pour acquérir directement un Street of Rage 4 ou un Dragon's Crown, bien plus plaisants, variés et longs.

Je lui mettrai 6/10

----------


## Kulfy

> J'ai une petite goutte de transpi pour Kentucky, parce que je viens de voir coup sur coup deux avis contradictoires de canards : un qui a trouvé ça chiant, et l'autre qui était enchanté.


Si ça peut aider, j'ai été enchanté sur la première moitié du jeu, et trouvé chiante la deuxième.  ::ninja:: 
C'est définitivement à tenter en tout cas, tu devrais assez vite savoir si c'est pour toi ou non.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voilà un deuxième pour moi :




> J'ai terminé *Orwell* dans le cadre du backlog event. Le jeu est assez original : on enquête sur des attentats en espionnant des personnes pour trouver des liens entre différents éléments et trouver le coupable. Le jeu est plutôt bien fait, mais j'ai eu à plusieurs reprises des conclusions un peu étranges par rapport à ce que j'avais trouvé. Je ne sais pas si ça vient de la traduction française, mais du coup, ça gâchait un peu les fins d'épisodes (selon certaines décisions, il semble y avoir plusieurs embranchements).
> 
> Dans l'ensemble, j'ai quand même passé un bon moment dessus.

----------


## leeoneil

J'ai terminé hier *Shardlight*, un point and click de chez Wadjet Eye, en 7h.

C'est très beau pour ceux qui aiment le pixel art, très bien doublé, et l'histoire se situe dans un monde post-apo bien retranscrit.
Il y a pas mal d'écrans différents, l’héroïne un peu atypique, globalement tout est bon mais.... c'est un peu trop facile.
J'ai bloqué une seule fois parce-que je n'étais pas réveillé, mais sinon chaque énigme est évidente (peu d'objets, objectifs clairs).
J'ai bien aimé et je le conseillerais à quelqu'un qui débute le jeu d'aventure, ou alors pour les fans de pixels comme moi.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon finalement, j'ai ai fini avec *Driver: San Francisco*, mais pas dans le bon sens du terme. Le jeu est sympa, mais en fait j'ai du mal avec les différentes techniques :
- J'ai un mal de fou à remporter des courses dans la villes (mais comme elles sont optionnelles, c'était pas grave).
- J'ai un mal de fou à comprendre ce que je dois faire dans certains challenges (mais comme ils sont optionnels, c'était pas grave).
- J'ai un mal de fou à comprendre et appliquer la technique pour emboutir une bagnole qu'on doit arrêter. Et là, comme c'est une mission obligatoire pour avancer dans le jeu et que je dois arrêter 4 autos qui font une course illégale... ben, j'y arrive pas. Je viens d'y passer facilement une demi-heure et j'ai ma dose.

Je passe donc à la suite : The Darkside Detective (et A Plague Tale: Innocence est en cours de téléchargement).

----------


## Vactro

Je viens de finir *Gris*

Une superbe aventure qui se dévore en une ou deux fois mais pas beaucoup plus tellement c'est charmant. Surtout que l'aventure étant plutôt courte vaut mieux en profiter de manière condensé. Une merveille pour les yeux et les oreilles. La facilité des énigmes ne dérange nullement, toute frustration est enlevé pour profiter du spectacle.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Bon finalement, j'ai ai fini avec *Driver: San Francisco*, mais pas dans le bon sens du terme. Le jeu est sympa, mais en fait j'ai du mal avec les différentes techniques :
> - J'ai un mal de fou à remporter des courses dans la villes (mais comme elles sont optionnelles, c'était pas grave).
> - J'ai un mal de fou à comprendre ce que je dois faire dans certains challenges (mais comme ils sont optionnels, c'était pas grave).
> - J'ai un mal de fou à comprendre et appliquer la technique pour emboutir une bagnole qu'on doit arrêter. Et là, comme c'est une mission obligatoire pour avancer dans le jeu et que je dois arrêter 4 autos qui font une course illégale... ben, j'y arrive pas. Je viens d'y passer facilement une demi-heure et j'ai ma dose.
> 
> Je passe donc à la suite : The Darkside Detective (et A Plague Tale: Innocence est en cours de téléchargement).


En suivant quelques conseils, j'ai finalement réussi ma mission dans Driver: San Francisco. Je vais donc continuer un peu.

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai fini *Milkmaid of the Milky Way*. Petite critique :

"Un jeu bref, pas trop dur et sympathique



Milkmaid of the Milky Way est un point and click plutôt gentillet, aux graphismes pastels et pixelisés alternant entre le chouette et le plutôt moche.

Son gameplay est des plus classique, et il sera bien évidemment question d'associer des objets glanés ça et là de manière souvent logique pour résoudre des énigmes. Je dis souvent parce que comme c'est quasiment toujours le cas dans ce genre de jeux, certaines associations d'objets vous feront pousser des "mais qu'est-ce que quoi ??!!§§§".

Heureusement le jeu est plutôt dynamique car l'héroïne a le bon gout de courir lorsqu'on double-clique, alors les allers-retours pour essayer tel ou tel objet à tel ou tel endroit ne sont pas trop usants. En plus le jeu est court (une paire d'heures) et l'histoire est très présente et agréable à suivre même si elle ne surprendra personne...

Bref même pour un gros naze des point and clik comme moi ce fut une expérience sympathique et jamais trop bloquante.

14/20"

----------


## Supergounou

> 14/20


/ignorelist

----------


## CornedBeer

Premier jeu fini pour ma part.



> J'ai fini *Celeste* dans le cadre du Backlog Event. Je suis vite tombé sous le charme parce que :
> le gameplay est au poil, il n'y a que 3 boutons utilisés (en dehors du stick), un pour le saut, un pour le dash et une gâchette pour rester accrochée aux parois, et tout répond au doigt et l'œil.le level design est génial. Tout se fait par tableau qui propose chacun un challenge intéressant sans être trop long, au final après un certain nombre d'essais on réussit à faire les trucs de fou qui nous sont demandés.les graphismes son chouettes, c'est du pixel art bien réalisé. On a eu tellement de graphismes en pixel art réussi ces dernières années que je trouve difficile de s'extasier devant désormais. Mais là ça fait le taf', les environnements sont chouettes, il y a plein de petits effets cools, les jeux de couleurs sont bien, et surtout tout est lisible. Et ça c'est le plus important. 
> 
> Concernant l'histoire, j'ai bien aimé sans être porté par elle. En fait j'ai surtout apprécié qu'il y en ai une, qu'elle ne soit pas bateaux, et avec des séquences pour la développer qui soient suffisamment bien espacées et jamais trop longues. Au final comme le reste c'est maîtrisé.
> 
> J'ai entendu beaucoup de bien de la musique, mais j'avoue qu'en y ayant joué sur Switch en portable sans casque (parce que la Switch n'a pas de Bluetooth et que j'ai la flemme d'y mettre des écouteurs filaires), bah je ne peux pas en dire grand chose. Ce qui est sûr c'est que c'est pas dégueulasse, sinon je l'aurais remarqué. 
> 
> Là j'ai passé un peu moins de 10h sur le jeu pour mon premier run, où j'ai essayé de choper un max de trucs. Toutes les fraises que j'ai vu je les ai prises, quitte à rester sur le même tableau pendant un moment, à mourir en boucle. Mais la preuve qu'il n'y a rien d'infaisable, j'ai jamais abandonné. 
> Je m'y remettrai une fois le Backlog Event terminé, je compte bien récupérer la quarantaine de fraises qu'il me manque, ainsi que les cassettes ou les cœurs que je n'ai pas découvert. Et faire la version Pico-8 déblocable dans le jeu. On verra pour les faces B ensuite. En fait il est super généreux ce jeu.
> ...


Je viens de commencer Gris. C'est beaucoup moins nerveux.  :^_^:

----------


## Altay

J'ai commencé *Fez*, je dois dire que je suis moyennement convaincu. Les jeux de puzzle me plaisent bien en général mais Fez accumule trois défauts qui me prennent la tête :
il y a des zones dans lesquelles il faut revenir plus tard (sans que ce soit explicite),le contrôle des sauts est un peu foireux,c'est un jeu un peu trop cérébral pour moi en ce moment.  ::happy2:: 

Je continuerai à petites doses mais il y a des chances que j'abandonne si ça devient trop complexe (pour l'instant je trouve les énigmes plutôt faciles mais je n'ai rempli que 8 cubes). Je dois dire que le boulot me donne plutôt envie de jouer à des jeux qui me détendent et pas prise de tête.  ::wacko::

----------


## Supergounou

> Je continuerai à petites doses mais il y a des chances que j'abandonne si ça devient trop complexe (pour l'instant je trouve les énigmes plutôt faciles mais je n'ai rempli que 8 cubes). Je dois dire que le boulot me donne plutôt envie de jouer à des jeux qui me détendent et pas prise de tête.


Maintenant que tu sais ce qu'il en est, garde le sous le coude pour quand tu auras envie de te prendre un coup la tête sur des énigmes  :;): 
Le jeu vaut clairement le coup pour ça.

----------


## FoxDy

Fez.  ::wub:: 

Tu rateras beaucoup de choses sur ta première partie et tu comprendras comment t'organiser sur ta prochaine, si tu en fais une. Ça vaut totalement le détour, réfléchir sur les énigmes de ce jeu est un véritable régal. Je me souviens encore des feuilles volantes partout sur mon bureau, sur lesquelles je décodais les énigmes au crayon de papier, il y en avait de partout. De la folie, mais tellement bon. Trouver les codes et l'alphabet "sans aide"*** est une véritable réussite, même si ça prend beaucoup de temps, ça résulte sur une sensation inégalable. J'ai adoré.

Mais c'est vrai qu'au début on est paumés, on va partout et on galère à retourner là où on le souhaite. À force, tu finiras par t'y retrouver. N'hésite pas non plus à scruter la map en détail pour t'en imprégner. 

***À propos de l'alphabet, il n'y a guère que là que les joueurs francophones sont lésés : une scène du jeu fait référence à un pangramme (si tu souhaites le savoir : anglais), nécessaire pour retrouver l'alphabet. Par la suite, il faut aussi comprendre la langue pour comprendre ce que tu as à faire, mais c'est relativement simple.

(Désolée, je ne participe pas au backlog mais j'avais envie de poster à ce sujet  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Franky Mikey

Trop tard : tous les gens postant au moins une fois dans le fil sont obligés de s'inscrire à l'event suivant.  ::trollface::

----------


## FoxDy

:Emo: 

J'voudrais bien Franky, mais j'ai trop de jeux à faire j'ai peur. 

[...]

Bon allez, pas de chochotte ici. Je relève le défi ( :Red:  ). D'ici le prochain évènement, ça me laisse le temps de terminer Bioshock Infinite que je viens de commencer. En plus j'ai des congés en avril.

----------


## Nono

Bon, va falloir que je m'y mette si je veux finir commencer au moins un jeu... Non pas que la sélection soit mauvaise, mon binôme a fait du bon boulot, mais j'ai juste la grosse flemme.

----------


## sebarnolds

Quant à moi, j'ai terminé mon 3ème jeu : *Driver: San Francisco*.

Le retour :



> J'ai terminé *Driver: San Francisco* dans le cadre du backlog event. Un jeu de caisse avec un twist plutôt sympa pour ceux qui ne sont pas trop fans des jeux de course et qui n'ont aucun remord à démolir la caisse d'un adversaire pour gagner une course plutôt que de, hé bien, faire la course 
> 
> J'ai abandonné une première fois le jeu à cause de la difficulté de certaines courses. Au final, je me suis accroché et je me suis pas trop pris la tête : si une mission était trop dur, tant pis, je l'abandonnais. J'ai quand fini le jeu avec un paquet de défis et missions secondaires de faits (mais il en reste un paquet). Au bout du compte, j'ai quand même débloqué et acheté 102 véhicules sur les 140 disponibles.

----------


## doggy d

Voilà, j'arrête là avec *Broken Age* en plein acte 2 et après avoir vécu de très belles heures sur l'acte 1.

Explications, Broken Age, c'est :
- un jeu coupé (cassé!) en deux parties (en raison de son développement mouvementé) = 10/10 pour sa première partie + 4 ou 5/10 pour sa deuxième partie ;
- une fantastique direction artistique (utilisation de pastels, peintures, textures donnant de la consistance aux environnements);
- un doublage de qualité et des musiques géniales;
- des dialogues et personnages croustillants;
- un premier acte à l'histoire originale, attrayante avec un finish génial;
- mais un deuxième acte complètement cassé : aller-retours incessants, absence d'enjeux narratifs, énigmes d'une difficulté totalement disproportionnée par rapport à la fluidité de la première partie, ... un ennui général, un beau gâchis !

Achetez Broken Age ! Mais limitez-vous à son premier acte !

----------


## FoxDy

Pas d'accord ! Au bûcher !  :Cell: 

Blague à part, je ne peux que te conseiller d'aller jusqu'au bout de l'acte 2 avec Shay, sans quoi tu passes justement à côté d'un très bon final. Comme toi, cette seconde partie fut moins attrayante pour moi, mais je ne regrette pas de m'être accrochée jusqu'au bout. Les énigmes sont un peu plus difficiles, et ce n'est pas plus mal non plus. La fin du jeu en vaut la chandelle. Et sauf erreur de ma part, tu ne peux la connaître qu'en allant jusqu'au bout avec les deux personnages.

----------


## banditbandit

Je suis à peu près du même avis que doggy d sauf sur la conclusion, je dirais plutôt de ne pas l'acheter. 
Enfin faut dire aussi qu'apparemment je suis pas le bon client pour les jeux Double Fine.

----------


## doggy d

> Pas d'accord ! Au bûcher ! 
> 
> Blague à part, je ne peux que te conseiller d'aller jusqu'au bout de l'acte 2 avec Shay, sans quoi tu passes justement à côté d'un très bon final. Comme toi, cette seconde partie fut moins attrayante pour moi, mais je ne regrette pas de m'être accrochée jusqu'au bout. Les énigmes sont un peu plus difficiles, et ce n'est pas plus mal non plus. La fin du jeu en vaut la chandelle. Et sauf erreur de ma part, tu ne peux la connaître qu'en allant jusqu'au bout avec les deux personnages.


Suite à ton commentaire et dans un geste de bienveillance à l'égard du jeu, j'ai décidé hier de le terminer... sur Youtube  :;): 

Beau finish il est vrai (mais je te confirme que je ne regrette pas d'avoir zappé les dernières "énigmes " de ce deuxième acte... Quand j'ai vu, revu et rerevu l'énigme des fils à rebrancher sur le chti robot...)

----------


## Vactro

Je suis sur Omikron The Nomad Soul. C'est... vieux comme jeu, tout est lourd, dans les mécaniques, le rythme, les dialogues. Et pourtant j'ai quand même envie de continuer. Je verrais si j'arrive jusqu'au bout où si je lâche l'affaire d'ici là. Par contre je sais pas si je l'aurais fini avant la fin du mois...

----------


## Chonko

> Je suis sur Omikron The Nomad Soul. C'est... vieux comme jeu, tout est lourd, dans les mécaniques, le rythme, les dialogues. Et pourtant j'ai quand même envie de continuer. Je verrais si j'arrive jusqu'au bout où si je lâche l'affaire d'ici là. Par contre je sais pas si je l'aurais fini avant la fin du mois...


C’était déjà très lourd à l’époque. Notamment les phases fps.

----------


## doggy d

> C’était déjà très lourd à l’époque. Notamment les phases fps.


c'est vrai... Mais tellement magique !  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Oh là là je garde un souvenir traumatisé du niveau FPS se déroulant sur des toits  :Sweat: 

Bon courage à toi *Vactro* si tu tiens jusque là !

----------


## Kaede

Fini *Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light*.

Le jeu n'a pas beaucoup de points communs avec les premiers Tomb Raider (qui sont des jeux d'exploration/puzzle/combat), d'ailleurs ça s'appelle "Lara Croft" et pas "Tomb Raider". Le côté Rambo peut également surprendre, il faut juste accepter que ça n'est pas Tomb Raider (1996).
Je regrette un peu d'avoir compris sur le tard que le système de scoring pénalise la mort du joueur (les vies sont infinies), car j'ai joué sans en tenir compte (genre suicide direct si je loupe un truc, les checkpoints sont très fréquents !) et j'ai donc ruiné presque tous mes scores. Enfin je ne pense pas que j'aurais été chaud pour jouer le jeu en mode hi-score, de toute façon.

Le jeu est pas très long, assez varié, intelligemment conçu, c'est vraiment du très bon.
Au niveau des réserves :
- quelques passages plateformes un peu limite, mais c'est à la marge
- les combats ne sont pas mauvais, mais pas géniaux non plus. Ils ne sont pas loin de sentir le _filler_. Le jeu n'étant pas bien long, ça passe
- une histoire un peu osef (c'est un jeu d'action...). Elle n'est pas mise en valeur, alors ça me va aussi bien !

Pour le reste, c'est un excellent shooter action / plateforme, avec des contrôles au poil et un bon dosage action / plateforme / puzzle. Que demander de plus ?

J'ai vu que Crystal Dynamics a ensuite sorti Lara Croft and The Temple of Osiris, qui a bonne presse, malheureusement, d'après les reviews Steam, le portage PC serait mauvais, dommage.

----------


## Vactro

J'ai eu droit à ma première phase FPS, c'était dur. J'ai jamais joué à un FPS aussi rigide de ma vie c'est abusé. Mais bon on va essayer de faire avec et aller le plus loin possible  ::XD::

----------


## Tigri

J'ai terminé *Gris*.

J'ai adoré et passé un excellent moment avec ce jeux. 
Tout est magnifique : les graphismes, la musique, l'ambiance, l'histoire... Dés le début j'ai senti une certaine tristesse qui ne m'a pas vraiment quittée et j'ai presque versé une larme à la fin. Les énigmes ne sont pas très difficiles et certains passages de plate forme m'ont un peu saoulé, mais c'est marginal. J'ai bien aimé la progression aussi, avec l'ajout de nouvelles capacités au fur et à mesure que l'on avance.
Maintenant je vais le finir à 100% car j'ai raté des trucs et je veux pas que ça se finisse en fait...

----------


## Kulfy

*Grow Up :*




> J'avais bien aimé le précédent (Grow Home), ici on reprend le même, et on recommence.
> 
> Le jeu est un peu plus varié que le précédent dans ses environnements, mais je préférais le côté plus linéaire du premier, là où cet épisode nous lâche sur une planète entière que l'on peut escalader par le bout qui nous plait le mieux.
> On se retrouve assez vite avec un planeur qui va éclipser toutes les autres mécaniques de grimpette, car beaucoup plus efficace et rapide que le reste.
> 
> Bref, j'ai passé un plutôt bon moment, mais il n'apporte pas grand chose par rapport à son prédécesseur.


Je pense que l'event s'arrêtera avec ce deuxième jeu pour moi, pas grand chose qui me botte véritablement parmi les jeux restants.
Merci pour la liste jullebarge  :;):

----------


## leeoneil

> Fini *Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light*.


Ce jeu est géant en muti avec des potes ! (et sa suite temple of osiris, nickel sur PC !) !

Moi je suis bloqué, je ne vais même pas finir un 2ème jeu, parce-que je suis vieux punaaaaise.
Je joue à *Sonic Mania*, c'est génial, une vraie mise à l'honneur des premiers épisodes. C'est magnifique si on aime le pixel, fluide et tout mais... j'arrive au bout de mes capacités.
J'adore les jeux difficiles, j'aime bien galérer (SMB, Cuphead) quand on a la possiblité de ré-essayer de suite.
Mais là ça me saoule, je bloque sur un boss, et pour essayer de le battre, je dois me tapper 2 niveaux complets (avec un boss au milieu). Les niveaux complets les 3 premières fois sont cool, à la 5ème ou 6ème fois ça devient simplement relou et beaucoup trop long...
Et en plus j'ai voulu aller voir comment passer le boss sur youtube, et je ne tombe que sur des vidéos avec des phases de boss carrément différentes de mon jeu (une MAJ ???).
C'est moche la vieillesse !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Mais il y a pas de checkpoints dans tous les niveaux ?  ::unsure:: 

J'ai joué 6-7h à Sonic Mania et j'en ai vu la fin sans me souvenir de passages particulièrement frustrants ou difficiles.
Après il faudrait creuser la question, je crois qu'il y a plusieurs fins, tu as peut-être pris un autre embranchement ?

----------


## leeoneil

Si il y a des checkpoint, mais je perd toutes mes vies au boss, comme une merde !  ::P: 
Donc je dois recommencer les 2 niveaux à chaque fois que je veux faire une tentative (en plus tous les autres boss sont ultra faciles, c'est rageant !).
En 1993, j'aurais du recommencer l'entièreté du jeu alors bon ! (mais il y avait des continues quand même).

----------


## Kaede

Ca serait pas au boss avec l'espèce de plateforme pétrolière ou tu bloques, par hasard ?
Je me rappelle avoir passé un assez sale moment dessus.

----------


## Nono

Après une grosse période de procrastination, je pensais ne jamais avoir le temps de finir mon premier jeu de l'event. Mais c'est chose faite, et j'ai adoré *Ori and The Blind Forest*.

J'étais plutôt bienveillant sur la formule, pour avoir accueilli d'un bon oeil des jeux mineurs du même genre : Dust: An Elysian Tail et Aquaria.
Mais la difficulté du premier s'évapore très très vite au fil de l'aventure.
Et le deuxième possède une ambiance très apaisante, qui invite à la découverte, avec un gameplay gracieux. Mais le tout manque de punch.

Avec Ori, j'ai été comblé côté gameplay. Exigeant vu mon niveau (on va dire "modeste mais persévérant"). Mais jamais frustrant, tant on a de quoi manier notre personnage.
Et n'ai jamais vu un jeu aussi mignon sans tomber dans l'écœurant, et j'aurais vraiment pris beaucoup de plaisir à retourner le moindre caillou pour récolter tous les bonus cachés.

Malheureusement, la fin est sans appel, et il n'y a pas de New Game +. Je le regrette d'autant plus que je suis complètement passé à côté des deux niveaux facultatifs de la Definitive Edition. Je n'aurais pas dit non pour un peu de rab !
En fait si, on peut charger une sauvegarde avant la course finale. Cool

----------


## CornedBeer

> Fini *Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light*.


Content que ça t'aie plu, surtout après l'échec Wizorb.
Il me semble que les énigmes sont un peu différentes quand on joue en coop, ça peut donner envie de le faire avec un(e) ami(e).  :;): 

J'ai pas encore fait l'épisode suivant, il est dans mon backlog. Il peut se jouer jusqu'à 4 et a des reviews mitigées, je sais pas si c'est parce qu'il est sorti tout buggé et qu'il est désormais acceptable après des patchs, ou s'il est toujours bancale.
En tout cas je regrette qu'ils aient pas continuer sur cette voie, ils avaient dans l'idée d'en faire une série secondaire mais ça n'a pas dû avoir suffisamment de succès.

Sinon c'est le dernier week-end de l'event, mercredi soir c'est déjà fini. Va falloir que je me sorte les doigts pour finir Gris avant le gong.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et un quatrième pour moi :




> J'ai terminé *The Darkside Detective* dans le cadre du backlog event.
> 
> Un très bon point'n click bourré d'humour. Ici, pas de fil rouge, mais 9 enquêtes (6 de base, un spécial Noël et deux bonus) indépendantes (il y a quelques références à d'autres enquêtes et quelques personnages apparaissent dans plusieurs enquêtes, mais pas grand chose).
> 
> Niveau puzzles, on est dans le facile. Le point fort du jeu est l'humour, il en déborde. Il y a beaucoup d'objets sur lesquels on peut avoir une description, bien souvent humoristique. J'ai joué en français et j'ai repéré quelques fautes, mais globalement, c'est de bonne qualité.
> 
> Le point fort du jeu se transforme malheureusement en point faible sur deux enquêtes : celle de Noël et le dernier. Ces deux enquêtes contiennent beaucoup plus d'endroits que dans les autres. Ce qui fait qu'il y a beaucoup plus d'objets avec lesquels interagir. L'autre problème du jeu apparait alors : un objet qui fait simplement l'objet d'une description peut être ramassé plus tard, seulement après une séquence d'événements précise. Donc, lorsqu'on est un peu perdu, on devrait cliquer sur tous les objets à répétition, jusqu'à ce que quelque chose de différent se produise.
> 
> J'ai vraiment détesté l'enquête de Noël pour cette raison. La dernière enquête souffre du problème aussi, mais un peu moins et elle est mieux réussie.
> ...


Bref, une très bonne pioche pour moi, cet event. J'aurai bien aimé tous les jeux  ::): 

Il me reste à finir Plague: A Tale of Innocence, que j'ai déjà commencé (j'ai fini 5 chapitres). Je devrais en voir la fin d'ici la fin de l'event.

----------


## Supergounou

> Sinon c'est le dernier week-end de l'event, mercredi soir c'est déjà fini.


 ::O:  Déjà? 

Je me suis lancé dans un 100% de Sonic Generation, j'apprécie beaucoup le jeu. Ca va être très chaud pour moi de jouer à autre chose d'ici là, mais je garde la liste de Nono en tête pour après. 

L'event ne sera pas terminé pour moi !

----------


## Hilikkus

> Et un quatrième pour moi :
> 
> 
> 
> Bref, une très bonne pioche pour moi, cet event. J'aurai bien aimé tous les jeux 
> 
> Il me reste à finir Plague: A Tale of Innocence, que j'ai déjà commencé (j'ai fini 5 chapitres). Je devrais en voir la fin d'ici la fin de l'event.


Content que les jeux t'aient plu ! Dans ceux que tu as déjà fini, j'ai un faible pour Dust (surtout parce que je n'arrive pas à intégrer un c'est un type tout seul qui a fait ce jeu  :Pouah: )
Et effectivement si en terme d'enigme et de gameplay il y a des choses à redire, Darkside Detective est l'un des meilleurs pour que les autres se demande pourquoi on ricane aussi fort devant ce tas de pixels

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Après une grosse période de procrastination, je pensais ne jamais avoir le temps de finir mon premier jeu de l'event. Mais c'est chose faite, et j'ai adoré *Ori and The Blind Forest*.
> 
> J'étais plutôt bienveillant sur la formule, pour avoir accueilli d'un bon oeil des jeux mineurs du même genre : Dust: An Elysian Tail et Aquaria.
> Mais la difficulté du premier s'évapore très très vite au fil de l'aventure.
> Et le deuxième possède une ambiance très apaisante, qui invite à la découverte, avec un gameplay gracieux. Mais le tout manque de punch.
> 
> Avec Ori, j'ai été comblé côté gameplay. Exigeant vu mon niveau (on va dire "modeste mais persévérant"). Mais jamais frustrant, tant on a de quoi manier notre personnage.
> Et n'ai jamais vu un jeu aussi mignon sans tomber dans l'écœurant, et j'aurais vraiment pris beaucoup de plaisir à retourner le moindre caillou pour récolter tous les bonus cachés.
> 
> ...


Ce jeu  ::wub:: 
Si tu as bien aimé il faut absolument que tu joues à Ori and the Will of the Wisps. C'est toutes les choses bien du premier et même mieux. J'ai adoré.
(Suffit de voir mon avatar...)

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai fini *Hexcells*, un jeu de puzzles, genre Sudoku, sans aucune narration mais accompagné d’une musique planante et de notes aériennes pianotées à chaque clic, ce qui amplifie son atmosphère zen et reposante. A part que ça n’a strictement rien à voir avec le Sudoku, ça serait plus proche du jeu de Go, en fait. Ou pas ? Bref, le plus simple reste d’essayer (expliquer les règles d’un jeu de réflexion, c’est bien trop laborieux). Habituellement, je ne suis pas vraiment client des puzzles games “pur et dur” sans aucun enrobage narratif, mais celui-ci s’avère quand même vachement bien foutu. J’explorais sans doute les suites à l'occasion, bien que je n’y “Hexcells” guère (jeu de mots !).

----------


## Supergounou

> J’explorais sans doute les suites à l'occasion, bien que je n’y “Hexcells” guère (jeu de mots !).


Faut même pas hésiter, le premier c'est juste le tuto, les suites sont juste incroyables !

----------


## sebarnolds

> Content que les jeux t'aient plu ! Dans ceux que tu as déjà fini, j'ai un faible pour Dust (surtout parce que je n'arrive pas à intégrer un c'est un type tout seul qui a fait ce jeu )


Ah bon, un seul type ? Pas mal du tout !  ::): 




> Et effectivement si en terme d'enigme et de gameplay il y a des choses à redire, Darkside Detective est l'un des meilleurs pour que les autres se demande pourquoi on ricane aussi fort devant ce tas de pixels


Ah ah, c'est tellement ça. Elle ne m'a pas fait le coup pour The Darkside Detective, mais je l'imagine bien passer derrière moi quand je joue et me sortir un petit "Mais c'est vraiment moche le truc auquel tu joues !"  ::P:

----------


## FoxDy

::(: 

Je voulais mettre à jour ma liste de jeux éligibles pour le prochain Event du Backlog, directement sur le site geekpassion, mais me souviens déjà plus du mot de passe choisi (bizarre, d'ailleurs). J'ai beau tout essayer, toujours pas reçu un mail de récupération et impossible d'en redemander un. Je perds patience (bon OK, j'en ai plus beaucoup dernièrement  ::P: ).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je voulais mettre à jour ma liste de jeux éligibles pour le prochain Event du Backlog, directement sur le site geekpassion, mais me souviens déjà plus du mot de passe choisi (bizarre, d'ailleurs). J'ai beau tout essayer, toujours pas reçu un mail de récupération et impossible d'en redemander un. Je perds patience (bon OK, j'en ai plus beaucoup dernièrement ).


C'est pas le mot de passe, c'est simplement que tu n'as pas fait l'étape de vérification.  ::P:  
Je t'envoie un code en MP, ça devrait te débloquer.

----------


## FoxDy

J'avais pourtant cliqué sur le lien envoyé par mail la semaine dernière.  ::blink:: 
Merci Franky !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah bizarre, je t'ai vue dans les utilisateurs en attente pour vérification via le forum ! Bon, on verra si le code que je t'ai envoyé règle le problème, sinon il faudra invoquer Saint Madgic.  :Sweat:

----------


## FoxDy

J'ai sérieusement besoin de congés, mais on va dire que le problème ne vient pas de moi, hein ? J'y arrive pas.  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bon, j'ai validé la vérification pour toi.  :;): 

Par contre si c'est vraiment le mot de passe qui merde, là, c'est hors de mon pouvoir…

EDIT : en fait si ! Tu me diras si tu as besoin d'un nouveau reset de mot de passe, on m'a expliqué comment faire.

----------


## FoxDy

Volontiers pour le reset de mot de passe, je tombe sur un message d'erreur quand j'en fais la demande. J'ai tout essayé, un peu frénétiquement à la longue.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

Je viens de finir Night in The Woods. La preuve:


Spoiler Alert! 






C'était pas mal du tout. J'ai pas mal tâtonné au début, ne sachant que penser. Si la direction artistique est intéressante, j'ai été assez désarçonné au début par la proposition de gameplay: De plateforme ultra accessible, un jeu de rythme auquel je suis trèèès nul, et des choix fermes de dialogues. Cependant je me suis pris au jeu, porté par son ambiance trashouille et un peu paumée. J'y ai notamment trouvé quelques réflexions intéressantes entre des personnages au final attachants (surtout Bea et Angus).
A noter que j'ai passé un temps considérable sur le mini jeu Demontower, un roguelike présent sur l'ordinateur de l’héroïne. J'imagine que c'est un entrainement pour que commence Hadès  :^_^:  Mais bon en 3 jours il y a peu de chances que je le finisse

----------


## maxtidus10

Tain dernier week end mais je suis blindé de taf quasi pas touché à steam en deux semaines, je pense que je vais finir sur un seul jeu de fait :/ J'ai attaqué her story, mais pas relancé depuis deux semaines je le "finirai" en avril je pense.

----------


## Kaede

Night in the Woods a l'air de bien se prêter à plusieurs playthrough.
Comme on doit choisir avec qui l'on passe ses journées, il n'est pas possible de tout voir en une seule fois.

----------


## FoxDy

Grâce à Franky, j'ai pu mettre à jour ma liste de jeux éligibles pour le prochain event !  ::):  Et c'est là que je me suis rendue compte que sur PC, je touchais vraiment au but (ça fait déjà 5 ans que je rattrape mon retard, il est temps haha). Du coup je veux bien m'inscrire !

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai fini *INSIDE* 

Dans Inside, on incarne un enfant cherchant à fuir une société post-apocalyptique (ou une dystopie fasciste) dans laquelle il ne fait pas bon vivre. Plus ou moins.
Le petit garçon d’Inside, face à un monde très hostile, cherche à échapper à ses poursuivants multiples (adultes en uniformes, chiens méchants, machines, créatures aquatiques…), un peu à la façon d’un die and Retry de l’ancien temps. L’essentiel du gameplay consiste à résoudre des petites énigmes, à de l’infiltration légère et à courir vers la droite. Mais en fait, derrière ce petit jeu d’action/aventure et de puzzle light, se cache une très sympathique simulation de meurtre d’enfant !

Dans l’ensemble, si je reconnais au titre une ambiance glauque et oppressante assez réussie, je n’ai pas été embarqué par ce jeu. Je n’ai pourtant rien de bien précis à lui reprocher. Peut-être l’histoire obtuse et allégorique qui m’a laissé de marbre ? Ou plutôt les puzzles trop simples pour être captivants, qui ne permettent pas de camoufler la lourdeur de certaines mécaniques, comme ces longs déplacements un poil laborieux dans des décors vides ? Ou encore ces séquences aquatiques agaçantes avec un personnage incapable de retenir sa respiration plus de 10 secondes (ce n’est pas Guybrush Threepwood)... Bref. Je n’ai pas trouvé le jeu désagréable mais je n’ai pas vraiment regretté d’en venir à bout en 4 ou 5 heures.

----------


## doggy d

Perso, ça sent la fin de l'Event, je n'arriverai pas à finir *Rise of the Tom Raider* dans les temps. Je trouve le jeu très cool et prends mon temps en m'amusant à chasser et à découvrir les mystères des environnements. Je le finirai assurément !
Donc objectif atteint avec 4 jeux sortis de mon backlog  ::lol:: 
... déjà vivement le prochain !!!

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon je me suis poussé au cul et j'ai quand même fini *HER STORY* avant la fin de l'event  ::): 

*Preuve :*https://steamcommunity.com/id/maxtid.../achievements/

*Commentaire :*Réalisé dans le cadre d'un event du backlog CPC, j'y ai passé 3 bonnes heures. Je n'ai au final vu que 75% de la base de données des vidéos, mais j'ai eu suffisamment d'éléments pour reconstituer le gros de l'histoire dans ma tête, et accéder à la "fin" du jeu. J'ai bien aimé cette petite expérience, l'actrice, seule protagoniste du jeu, joue vraiment bien, et on se sent vraiment à essayer de recoller les morceaux et à comprendre ce qui s'est passé. Malheureusement, j'ai du laisser 15 jours entre deux sessions de jeu, et ça m'est un peu sorti de la tête quand je m'y suis remis. Il aurait été mieux de le faire sur un seul week end, avec un petit calepin de notes pour noter chaque future recherche qu'il faudra effectuer. Expérience originale et sympa donc, qui ne m'a pas non plus bouleversé, mais qui montre qu'il est possible de faire de la FMV intéressante et non linéaire.

----------


## leeoneil

> Ca serait pas au boss avec l'espèce de plateforme pétrolière ou tu bloques, par hasard ?
> Je me rappelle avoir passé un assez sale moment dessus.


Non non, même pas, c'est un robot sonic, en plusieurs phases, je bloquais sur la dernière, un robot géant. J'ai retesté hier vite fait, c'est passé je sais pas comment puisque j'ai fait comme d'hab.... Je pense qu'il y a eu un bug sur mes premières tentatives, je l'avais fait "clignoter" plus de 10/15 fois à chaque coup. Là en quelques coups (5 ? 6?) il a été détruit.
Bon très bien, pourquoi pas...

Et là juste derrière, un niveau sous l'eau !  ::|: 
Ptin j'ai l'impression d'avoir perdu l'envie de jouer avec ce jeu, ça me le fait pas souvent, surtout quand l'enrobage est aussi bon !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et là juste derrière, un niveau sous l'eau ! 
> Ptin j'ai l'impression d'avoir perdu l'envie de jouer avec ce jeu, ça me le fait pas souvent, surtout quand l'enrobage est aussi bon !


Lance donc Aquaria à la place.  ::trollface::

----------


## leeoneil

Il me reste 2 jours pour peut-être finir un jeu, et tu veux que je me lance sur le plus long de la liste ?  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai bien lancé Control hier soir.  ::siffle:: 

Aucune chance de le finir avant mercredi, mais au moins je n'aurai pas snobé le jeu à thème. Bon, j'avais joué Claire dans Resident Evil, ça compte aussi ! Hein ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'ai fini *Hexcells*


Content qu'il t'ai plu ! Et les suites sont encore meilleures  ::lol:: 




> J'ai fini *INSIDE*


Ah mince, pas plus emballé que ça ? Bon au moins c'était rapide et ça te fait un jeu de moins dans le backlog  :;): 

Normalement tu auras le temps de faire Milkmaid avant la fin de l'event, il est court également.

De mon côté et comme je le craignais je ne validerai aucun jeu pour cette session puisque contre toute attente j'ai tenu ma place dans le KLJV All Star et je suis retombé dans Rocket League avec les copinous donc peu de temps à consacrer à d'autres jeux, même si j'ai installé A Plague Tale... Désolé Fladichou  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> Content qu'il t'ai plu ! Et les suites sont encore meilleures 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah mince, pas plus emballé que ça ? Bon au moins c'était rapide et ça te fait un jeu de moins dans le backlog 
> 
> Normalement tu auras le temps de faire Milkmaid avant la fin de l'event, il est court également.
> 
> De mon côté et comme je le craignais je ne validerai aucun jeu pour cette session puisque contre toute attente j'ai tenu ma place dans le KLJV All Star et je suis retombé dans Rocket League avec les copinous donc peu de temps à consacrer à d'autres jeux, même si j'ai installé A Plague Tale... Désolé Fladichou


RouxBarbie  :Emo: 
 :^_^:

----------


## jopopoe

Terminé *Night in the Woods*, en 8 heures :

"Maladroit mais intéressant.


Pourtant ça commençait bien : les premières minutes du jeu distillent immédiatement une ambiance légèrement sinistre (j'ai même eu des réminiscences de Silent Hill 2, c'est dire !), et on se réveille dans une ville décrépie dont l'ambiance crépusculaire est une véritable chape de plomb pour les protagonistes.

L'immense majorité du jeu est constituée de dialogues, et les habitants de Possum Springs n'ont pas grand-chose de positif à dire : chômage, dettes, idéalisation d'un passé révolu (l'industrie minière), bref tout le monde a le seum.

Malgré cela, on est pris par l'histoire de Mae, qui a décidé de quitter la fac pour revenir dans sa ville natale. Le monde a changé pendant son absence, et elle tente de renouer contact avec ses amis. On a du coup droit à des tas de scénettes plus ou moins humoristiques remplies d'adulescents pas très finauds (Mae en tête).

Globalement ça passe plutôt bien, et les personnages et les dialogues ne deviennent que rarement lourdingues. Bon j’ai trouvé le côté post-ado en quête de sens moyennement réussi, mais ça n’est qu’une des facettes de l’histoire.

Car il y a bel et bien une vraie histoire dans Night in the Woods, mais je ne la spoilerai pas car elle fait pour moi tout l’intérêt du jeu. Et le problème, c’est que si on sent quelque chose d’inquiétant se profiler dès le début du jeu, on restera sur notre faim pendant longtemps, avec une narration beaucoup trop timide pendant la majorité du jeu. Et du coup tout le milieu du jeu devient très répétitif car il va falloir chaque jour se lever, traverser le même décor, croiser les mêmes gens et aller parler à nos amis dans l’espoir de faire avancer la trame principale.

Si on ajoute à ça que les jours sont séparés par des séquences oniriques pas forcément passionnantes à jouer et un peu trop similaires entre elles, il est clair que la répétitivité du jeu pose problème.

Autre défaut majeur pour moi : les mini-jeux très bofs. Et là je trouve que c’est du à son statut de jeu indépendant : s’il existe des éditeurs désastreux qui en arrivent à massacrer certains projets sur l’autel de la rentabilité, il ne faut pas oublier que le rôle d’un bon éditeur c’est aussi de superviser un projet afin d’en enlever le gras superflu. Et je suis désolé, mais l’ersatz de Guitar Hero qui nous est servi dans Night in the Woods n’aurait jamais du être présent dans la version finale. C’est moche, mal équilibré, ça se joue à la manette (Guitar Hero à la manette c’est juste nul quoi...), et les morceaux sont trop longs et pleins de temps morts. Et pourtant dieu sait que je suis un fan de Guitar Hero, mais là ça ne fonctionne vraiment pas. Et je serai à peine moins sévère envers le pseudo-roguelike aux contrôles mous au possible : c’est quoi l’intérêt de proposer ça ?

Ça me fait penser au tout premier Ultima, dans lequel Richard Garriott avait inclus une phase de shooter spatial très inutile et qui jurait totalement avec le reste du jeu. Et je suis désolé mais c’est pas parce qu’on a l’idée d’un truc à intégrer à un jeu qu’il faut forcément le faire. C’est le revers de la médaille du jeu indé j’imagine, avec des développeurs font feu de tout bois et tombent parfois à côté.
Cela étant il faut avouer que, lorsque l’histoire décolle enfin pendant le dernier acte, le jeu redevient très intéressant, ce qui permet de finir sur une note positive. Ça part un peu trop dans tous les sens par moments, mais ça reste très sympa à suivre.

Mais globalement j’ai trouvé ce Night in the Woods un peu trop longuet et un peu trop éparpillé.

12/20

PS : Oh et j’ai eu un peu de mal avec la volonté de développeurs de rendre les personnages le plus « gender-neutral » possibles. Je n’ai pas raison idéologique de m’y opposer, mais j’ai plusieurs fois été déstabilisé par l’utilisation d’un pronom de genre opposé à celui auquel je m’attendais. J’imagine que mon niveau d’anglais correct mais pas exceptionnel n’a pas aidé non plus."

Bon ben voilà, maintenant il faut se remettre au boulot, donc je ne pourrai pas faire d'autres jeux, mais je garde mes deux derniers jeux sous le coude et les ferai à l'occasion !

----------


## darkvador

J'ai commencé *Jotun* mais je ne pense pas le finir, je n'accroche pas vraiment du coup j'ai du mal à m'accrocher pour battre les boss. En dehors des boss qui sont pas mal le jeu propose un peu d'exploration en vue de 3/4 au dessus pas très enthousiasmante.

----------


## Kaede

C'est foutu pour moi, j'ai démarré une partie de Subnautica (j'aurais pas dû).

----------


## CornedBeer

> C'est foutu pour moi, j'ai démarré une partie de Subnautica (j'aurais pas dû).


Certes, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas valider le Lara Croft sur le site de l'event.  ::siffle:: 
On t'a à l'œil.  ::trollface::

----------


## parpaingue

Bon, fini *Timelie*  à temps (jeu de mot à propos). Il a failli se ramasser juste devant la ligne d'arrivée à cause d'un certain Monster Hunter qui traînait dans le coin.

Infiltration/puzzle où l'on contrôle le temps.

C'était sympa sans être parfait, il y a à mon goût un peu trop de niveaux orientés "timing au poil de cul" par rapport aux niveaux "résolution du problème". Aussi des mécaniques qui apparaissent sans être toujours très bien expliquées, on s'en sort au final mais après avoir un peu ragé dans le vide. La présentation est simple et propre, les contrôles aussi, pas grand chose à redire, globalement un bon moment si aime les deux genres concernés.

----------


## sebarnolds

Mon retour sur mon dernier jeu de l'event :



> J'ai terminé *Plague: A Tale of Innocence* dans le cadre du backlog event.
> 
> Un excellent jeu. Une bonne histoire avec de bons personnages, et un gameplay intéressant et suffisamment variée. La musique et les graphismes ne sont pas en reste. Un excellent moment du début à la (presque) fin  Le tout dernier combat était un peu lourd puisque le jeu ne se base pas sur les combats et qu'on peut se faire buter en un coup.
> 
> Le jeu est très linéaire, mais ce n'était pas pour me déplaire. Ca permet de garder un assez bon rythme.
> 
> Etonnamment, malgré le fait qu'on passe pas mal de temps à jouer avec un personnage à proximité du personnage qu'on contrôle, il y avait peu de moments où tout le monde essaie de passer au même endroit au même moment et se fonce dedans. J'ai trouvé ça bien fait même si certaines animations m'ont semblé un peu moins réussies.
> 
> En tout cas, je recommande !

----------


## Hilikkus

> Mon retour sur mon dernier jeu de l'event :


Eh bien non seulement tu as fini tes 5 jeux, mais en plus ils t'ont tous plu. Bien joué, et je suis ravi d'avoir bien choisi ta liste  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Oui, un tout grand merci pour cette liste ! D'autant plus que, des 5 jeux, seul Plague: A Tale of Innocence allait d'office être fait cette année. Et les autres risquaient de trainer encore un peu dans le backlog. Il y avait quand même The Darkside Detective et Dust que je ne connaissais pas vraiment et qui donc risquaient d'y trainer un bout de temps  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai pu jouer un peu plus d'une heure à A Plague Tale, pour l'instant j'aime beaucoup aussi, j'espère le terminer avant la prochaine édition de l'event  ::ninja:: 

Et punaise la DA et le rendu sont super classe  :Bave:

----------


## Kulfy

On clôt l'event ce soir comme prévu ?
Ou bien rajoute-t-on quelques jours de rab pour profiter comme il se doit de ce long week-end ?

----------


## CornedBeer

On est d'accord l'event fini bien le 30 avril, hein ?  ::ninja:: 
J'ai presque fini Gris mais je vais pas avoir l'opportunité de le finir avant ce soir minuit.  :Emo: 

Tant pis au moins il sortira de mon backlog bientôt. Ou comment prendre de manière positive cette contre-performance.  ::siffle::

----------


## Altay

Ce qui est sûr c'est que ça sent le roussi pour que je finisse au moins 1 jeu lors de cet event.  ::(:

----------


## Flad

Vu le confinement qui s'annonce on peut prolonger ouais  :Emo:

----------


## Mordicus

> Normalement tu auras le temps de faire Milkmaid avant la fin de l'event, il est court également.


Tout à fait ! Et d’ailleurs : 

*Milkmaid of the milky way * 

J’ai donc fini « Laitière de la voie lactée » ! J’indique le titre en français car ce jeu m’a placé tout du long face à un dilemme : faut-il y jouer en français ou en Anglais ? Ce n’est pas anodin car ce jeu d’aventure tire son charme indéniable d’une spécificité rare : il est entièrement écrit en rimes, des dialogues aux descriptions. Or, la langue de Molière est l’une des rares à avoir bénéficié d’une traduction. J’ai donc passé mon temps à naviguer entre la Milkmaid et la laitière, afin d’apprécier les différences et le travail d’adaptation du traducteur (très honnête) ; le français nécessitant souvent beaucoup plus de mots que l’anglais pour exprimer la même chose, car nous somme un peuple prolixe (et fier !). 

J’ai vraiment apprécié cette poétique du point & click, qui donne au jeu un ton unique et adorable à l’image de son héroïne, une blondinette perdue dans son fjord, attachée à sa vache et qui baratte jusqu’aux étoiles. Le jeu aurait d’ailleurs vraiment gagné à être doublé. Pour le reste, les énigmes s’avèrent plutôt simples, les graphismes pixelisés sont agréables et l’histoire tient du conte. Je vois un seul défaut flagrant : la trop grande brièveté du titre qu’on peut faire d’une traite, ce qui est vache. Un joli jeu dans l’ensemble.

J'ai vraiment bien entamé *Orwell* aussi, je pourrais peut-être le finir ce soir et je ne serais pas contre du rab pour tenter *Observer* qui m'intrigue (je le tenterai de toute façon, event ou pas Event)

----------


## Hilikkus

> Je vois un seul défaut flagrant : la trop grande brièveté du titre qu’on peut faire d’une traite, ce qui est vache.


Joli  :Clap:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On clôt l'event ce soir comme prévu ?
> Ou bien rajoute-t-on quelques jours de rab pour profiter comme il se doit de ce long week-end ?


L'idée me plaît bien !  ::): 
Event jusqu'au lundi 5 au soir ? Ca vous dit ?

----------


## FoxDy

Coin !  ::):  

Question existentielle : est-ce que le backlog concerne uniquement les jeux PC ou peut-il s'agir de jeux sur consoles ? 
Parce que vu la longueur de ma liste sur ces dernières, je suis potentiellement intéressée à la 'mettre en jeu", une fois les derniers jeux PC bouclés !

----------


## Supergounou

Allez hop juste à temps, j'ai fini *Sonic Generation*  ::): 

Me manque qu'un succès pour le 100%, battre le boss final sans se faire toucher, mais vu que je pense que ça va nécessiter du grind, ce ne sera pas pour ce soir. Je viendrai poster un avis ici histoire de, dès que j'en aurai définitivement fini avec lui.

Et je garde les autres jeux de ta liste à l'esprit Nono, juste que là avec la sortie du dernier DLC d'Isaac hier, je vais pas pouvoir me retenir !




> Question existentielle : est-ce que le backlog concerne uniquement les jeux PC ou peut-il s'agir de jeux sur consoles ?


C'est toi qui fait ta liste, tu peux y mettre ce que tu veux, même des jeux Amiga !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Même des FPS joués à la manette !  :^_^:

----------


## CornedBeer

> L'idée me plaît bien ! 
> Event jusqu'au lundi 5 au soir ? Ca vous dit ?


Carrément. On est pas mal à ne pas avoir eu beaucoup de temps de jeu au mois de mars, un petit rab' serait pas de refus.
À voir ce que les autres en pensent, mais je suppose que personne sera contre.  ::):

----------


## FoxDy

::o: 

Trop bien ! J'ai hâte de finir les quelques jeux de ma liste PC dans ce cas, il me tarde de filer la liste des jeux "anciens" qui m'attendent sur ps3 et 360. Y a de quoi faire et ça me rendra les choses plus agréables encore. Merci pour vos réponses !

----------


## Kulfy

> Même des FPS joués à la manette !


N'exagérons rien, des gamins pourraient nous lire.

----------


## maxtidus10

On est bête, on a un bon mois confiné et on a fait l'event le mois précédent XD

----------


## leeoneil

Ptin moi en ce moment je ne touche pas au PC, il fait 20° le soir dehors..... Comme d'hab' je pars avec de grosses motivations et j'en fini toujours un seul... Bon au moins je ne suis pas fanny !

----------


## doggy d

> Coin !  
> 
> Question existentielle : est-ce que le backlog concerne uniquement les jeux PC ou peut-il s'agir de jeux sur consoles ?


Carrément ! Après plusieurs Events orientés sur mon backlog Steam, j'ai depuis lors concentré ma liste sur tous les jeux du PS Plus (PS3-PS4-PSV), ça fait plaisir d'enfin rentabiliser mon abonnement...

----------


## FoxDy

> On est bête, on a un bon mois confiné et on a fait l'event le mois précédent XD


Quelle chance vous avez.  :Emo: 
Bon, je ne vais pas me plaindre, bientôt 2 semaines de congés. 




> Carrément ! Après plusieurs Events orientés sur mon backlog Steam, j'ai depuis lors concentré ma liste sur tous les jeux du PS Plus (PS3-PS4-PSV), ça fait plaisir d'enfin rentabiliser mon abonnement...


Yeah ! Les mémères vont bientôt chauffer !

----------


## banditbandit

> Joli


Oui moi aussi ça m'émeut.

----------


## Hyeud

> Oui moi aussi ça m'émeut.


Presqu'autant que Mon voisin Totaureau.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je viendrai poster un avis ici histoire de, dès que j'en aurai définitivement fini avec lui.





> *Sonic Generation* (2011), dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Plateforme 2D/3D et une bonne surprise.
> 
> Les Sonic, j'en ai plus rien à faire depuis la Megadrive. Le level design n'invitant pas à l'exploration et néanmoins assez alambiqué, je ne comprends pas, pourquoi se donner tant de mal si tous les chemins mènent au rhum. Et en soudant, avec Generation, j'ai compris, grace à deux ajouts magiques: un système de scoring basé sur le temps passé à finir un niveau, et des trucs cachés dans le niveau.
> 
> Parce que tout d'un coup, je me suis retrouvé à fouiller tous les niveaux, afin de dénicher la route la plus rapide (spoil: c'est toujours celle en haut) et/ou les objets cachés. Résultat, j'ai passé 26h sur le jeu, histoire d'obtenir le rang S partout, et de tout débloquer (sauf un succès fumé, vaincre le boss final sans se faire toucher). Et là, j'ai découvert qu'en fait, Sonic, c'est plutôt cool.
> ...


 ::):

----------


## CornedBeer

Grâce à la rallonge de temps, j'ai pu finir mon deuxième jeu, Gris.




> J'ai fini *Gris* dans le cadre du Backlog Event.
> C'est un jeu de plate-formes 2D avec des énigmes. La particularité du titre c'est son design, le traitement dessin animé des animations, les décors, bref l'ambiance.
> Et d'ailleurs le titre mise tout là-dessus, les phases de plate-formes sont jamais difficiles, les énigmes non plus. On passe beaucoup de temps à courir tout droit dans les décors, à les contempler.
> Je trouve ça vachement osé, parce que si on accroche pas à la DA, le jeu a rien à offrir (ou presque). Heureusement ça a marché sur moi, même si au début j'étais un peu sceptique. 
> La seule difficulté est de trouver des collectibles (sortes d'orbe) planqués dans des recoins difficiles d'accès, qui ne sont pas nécessaires pour finir le jeu mais qui donnent une certaine rejouabilité. Je me tâte d'ailleurs à essayer de toutes les récupérer. 
> 
> Gris est un jeu à conseiller aux joueurs sensibles au côté arty proposé. Le jeu se termine en quelques heures, on prend pas de grands risques à l'essayer.

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai fini *Orwell* 

On y incarne un agent recruté par la nation dont la fonction consiste à surveiller un groupe potentiellement terroriste via un nouveau logiciel d'espionnage global, le bien nommé Orwell. 

Orwell est un jeu narratif qui sait tirer parti d'un des principaux passe-temps de l'Homme moderne : trainer sans fin sur internet en cliquant sur des trucs avec l’œil vague. On naviguera donc entre des articles d'actualité type le Monde, des blogs de gauchistes énervés (avec son indispensable section commentaire), des pages du Facebook local, des sites commerciaux ou d'entreprise... Mais, surveillance oblige, nous seront aussi amenés à espionner des messageries privées, des mails personnels, des conversations téléphoniques... 

L'essentiel du gameplay se résume à la subtile technique du "drag and drop" : choisir les informations pertinentes et les glisser dans le dossier de notre cible. Nos choix influent évidemment sur l'histoire et les fins possibles. C'est donc très basique, mais j'ai été surpris de me prendre au jeu, sans pour autant me passionner pour les tombereaux de textes qui s'affichent au mètre sur l'écran. Car d'une certaine façon, le jeu est d'une écriture remarquable : les textes des différents sites/conversations/blog sont aussi ennuyeux que des vrais ! Le jeu m'a donc poussé à la lecture rapide, aussi dite en diagonale, un bon exercice pour qui veut améliorer sa pratique (à utiliser dans les écoles !)

 Les thèmes abordés (en gros sécurité vs libertés) sont intéressants sans être d'une folle originalité, et j'ai à peu près obtenu la fin que je désirais. Donc, pas une révélation de mon côté, mais un moment sympa.

----------


## Nono

> Allez hop juste à temps, j'ai fini *Sonic Generation* 
> 
> Me manque qu'un succès pour le 100%, battre le boss final sans se faire toucher, mais vu que je pense que ça va nécessiter du grind, ce ne sera pas pour ce soir. Je viendrai poster un avis ici histoire de, dès que j'en aurai définitivement fini avec lui.
> 
> Et je garde les autres jeux de ta liste à l'esprit Nono, juste que là avec la sortie du dernier DLC d'Isaac hier, je vais pas pouvoir me retenir !


Content que ça t'ai plu.

Et merci pour la liste, Mordicus. Je n'ai pu en finir qu'un, mais je vais profiter du fait que tous les jeux sont installés pour les faire (Frostpunk en premier  :Bave:  )

----------


## Mordicus

> Et merci pour la liste, Mordicus. Je n'ai pu en finir qu'un, mais je vais profiter du fait que tous les jeux sont installés pour les faire (Frostpunk en premier  )


Tu en as fini un, l’objectif est donc rempli, l'opération est une réussite !

----------


## Kulfy

Dernier rappel pour saisir ses jeux sur le site si vous ne l'avez pas encore fait, on clôture ce soir  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est fini !

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai pas l'impression que l'extension a permis a grand monde de valider des jeux en plus... Moi, je m'en fous, j'avais tout fini dans le délai réglementaire  ::): 

Du coup, un petit récapitulatif, par ordre de préférence :
- *Plague: A Tale of Innocence* : Pas de surprise, je pense que le sentiment à propos de ce jeu est général. Un excellent jeu ! Passez votre chemin si vous n'aimez pas les aventures solo très linéaires.
- *Dust: An Elysian Tail* : Un très bon metroidvania. Perso je n'ai pas trouvé le design graphique des ennemis toujours très réussi, mais c'est sans doute juste un problème de goût. Peut-être un peu trop d'ennemis au début aussi (sur la fin, si on a cherché à débloquer quelques secrets, on roule sur à peu près tout le monde).
- *Driver: San Francisco* : Un sympatique jeu de course avec un twist qui permet de réussir certaines missions autrement qu'en faisant un circuit sans faute. Cela donne un peu de variété dans les missions et une histoire/ambiance sympatique.
- *The Darkside Detective* : Un sympatique point'n click bourré d'humour et de références aux point'n clicks d'il y a 20-30 ans. Le jeu est découpé en 9 enquêtes distinctes, le format se prête donc bien à de petites sessions. Si vous n'aimez pas les pixels, oubliez. Sinon, foncez !
- *Orwell* : Un concept original et sympa (on fait une enquête sur des terroristes à coup d'écoutes et d'espionnage internet). J'ai bien aimé mais je n'ai pas toujours compris le dénouement de chaque épisode (on se trouve avec des choix à faire à la fin, en fonction de ce qu'on a découvert, et cela a certaines conséquences). Peut-être un problème de traduction...

En tout cas, je tenais encore une fois à remercier Hilikkus pour la sélection !

Tiens, je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil aux stats et c'est pas sur cet event que les backlogs ont beaucoup diminué !

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai rien fini  :Facepalm:  J'ai commencé The Swapper et quelques heures sur Plague Tale: Innocence...  ::unsure::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Moi j'ai fini 2 jeux et je suis plutôt satisfaite. Juste un peu déçue parce que j'aurais bien aimé faire AC et Batman mais je me suis bloquée sur Ghostbusters et après j'ai commencé des jeux hors event et le reste is history.

Sinon j'ai bien aimé ma sélection. Merci jopopoe !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Chez moi 3 jeux finis sur 5:



> Odallus: The Dark Call
> *Tower of guns
> Shank
> Life is Strange: Before the Storm*
> NaissancE


Mais bien 5 jeux sortis du backlog, puisque je ne pense pas relancer Odallus, sympathique trip rétro mais trop difficile et sans grand intérêt sur la longueur, et NaissancE, que j'ai désinstallé après 10 minutes et que j'ai carrément supprimé de mon compte tellement j'ai trouvé ça pourri  ::ninja:: 

Merci pour l'event en tout cas, encore une fois ça m'a permis de finir des jeux que j'aurais sans doute jamais lancé (ici Tower of Guns et Shank). Vivement le prochain  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Fini 3 sur 5 aussi, les plus courts en fait faute d'avoir autant de temps que je l'aurais voulu. Mais je me rattraperai hors event comme d'habitude, donc les (très bon) choix de *Kaede* ne sont pas perdus  :;):

----------


## Flad

Fini 1 seul (un peu comme à mon habitude je crois) mais il était bien donc c'est cool. le 2ème que j'ai attaqué je pense le finir entre 2 events.

----------


## Franky Mikey

L'event s'est donc achevé, avec *26 participants* qui ont terminé *45 jeux* au total, sur une sélection de 130.

*sebarnolds* est la star du show cette fois-ci, avec 5 jeux sur 5 terminés ! Talonné par *Mordicus* à 4 jeux, et plusieurs personnes à 3... ah mince, on a dit que c'était pas un concours.  ::o: 

Bravo donc à *Biscuitkzh, Chiff, CornedBeer, darkvador, doggy d, Flad, Flugel, Franky Mikey, Hilikkus, Hyeud, jopopoe, JulLeBarge, Kaede, Kulfy, leeoneil, Maxtidus10, Mordicus, Nono, parpaingue, sebarnolds, Supergounou, Tigri* et *Vactro*, qui remplissent le contrat en terminant au moins un jeu !

Et merci à tout le monde pour votre participation, pour les listes, pour avoir essayé… ou pas.  ::trollface:: 

---

Bilan perso : deux jeux finis, un que je comptais faire (*RE2*) et un que je n'aurais probablement jamais essayé, ne me rappelant même pas l'avoir (*The Adventure Pals)*. 
J'ai attaqué *Control* sur la fin du mois, c'est plutôt chouette bien que pas totalement mon trip.  ::):  J'ai pas eu la force de le rusher mais je vais le finir au calme ce mois-ci, bonne pioche donc.
J'ai testé *The Banner Saga*, mais décroché assez rapidement. J'ai envie d'aimer cette trilogie mais j'ai senti que ce n'était pas le bon moment. Je prévois d'y revenir hors event et de repartir du bon pied, quand j'aurai renouvelé mon stock de patience pour apprivoiser cette interface exotique.  ::P: 
Et pour *11-11 Memories Retold*... la flemme, tout simplement, à aucun moment du mois je n'ai été inspiré pour jouer à quelque chose de ce genre.

Et vu que j'ai également profité du mois pour finir, pêle-mêle, *Dead Cells*, *Just Shapes & Beats*, *The Messenger*, *Shovel Knight* et *Mad Tracks*, pour commencer *Aquaria* et recommencer *CrossCode*, pour me replonger dans *The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth* en préparation puis à l'occasion de la sortie du DLC, ça va, on peut dire que j'ai pas trop perdu mon temps.  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

11-11 Memories Retold est assez spécial et assez lent. Faut clairement pas chercher un défouloir lorsque tu le lances  ::): 

Et pour The Banner Saga, j'avais adoré, mais ce n'est pas toujours simple de rentrer dedans, surtout avec le nombres de personnages dans l'histoire, souvent avec des noms à coucher dehors. Bref, faut prévoir de s'investir dedans pour profiter complétement de l'histoire.

----------


## maxtidus10

> L'event s'est donc achevé, avec *26 participants* qui ont terminé *45 jeux* au total, sur une sélection de 130.
> 
> *sebarnolds* est la star du show cette fois-ci, avec 5 jeux sur 5 terminés ! Talonné par *Mordicus* à 4 jeux, et plusieurs personnes à 3... ah mince, on a dit que c'était pas un concours. 
> 
> Bravo donc à *Biscuitkzh, Chiff, CornedBeer, darkvador, doggy d, Flad, Flugel, Franky Mikey, Hilikkus, Hyeud, jopopoe, JulLeBarge, Kaede, Kulfy, leeoneil, Maxtidus10, Mordicus, Nono, parpaingue, sebarnolds, Supergounou, Tigri* et *Vactro*, qui remplissent le contrat en terminant au moins un jeu !
> 
> Et merci à tout le monde pour votre participation, pour les listes, pour avoir essayé… ou pas. 
> 
> ---
> ...


Merci pour l'orga, merci pour le bilan et GG à tous ceux qui ont fini 1 jeu  :;):

----------


## Vactro

Merci pour cet event que j'aurais pu faire en entier les 5 jeux mais mon esprit est en mode électron libre avec ces 5 mois de confinements (je suis en restauration  :Emo:  ). En tout cas ça m'a permis de faire 2 jeux qui aurait surement pris quelques années avant que je m'y penche  :^_^: 

Au plaisir de faire un autre évent, ça pourrait être sympa  :;):

----------


## CornedBeer

Première event pour ma part, je suis content d'avoir fini 2 jeux, même si je pensais pouvoir en faire 3. Mais bon, j'ai pas eu trop le temps de jouer ces derniers temps, donc je me contente de cette performance. 

J'ai surtout apprécié la petite pression du temps, qui m'a poussé à avancer et finir les jeux alors que franchement je suis du genre à laisser les jeux en cours traîner longtemps, et à moment ça vaut plus le coup de s'y remettre parce qu'on a tout oublié (l'histoire ou comment ça se joue).

Bonne pioche pour ma part, je garde les autres jeux proposés par Altay sous le coude pour l'entre event, je pense au moins m'atteler à Undertale (qui était dans ma liste de prio).

Félicitations à Sebarnolds pour son grand chelem ainsi qu'aux autres canards qui ont fini 3 ou 4 jeux. Vous êtes les exemples à suivre.  :;): 

Et félicitations à tous les canards qui ont participé et fini au moins 1 jeu, ce qui sort du backlog, eh bien c'est sorti du backlog. Ça fait du bien.  ::): 

Hâte de participer au prochain event !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ouiii, on a des nouveaux adeptes  :Prey:

----------


## FoxDy

GG les canards, c'est sympa de voir les jeux que vous avez terminé ce mois-ci ! Impressionnant tout ce que tu as bouclé Franky.

Toujours partante pour le prochain event, avec hâte même !  ::):

----------


## doggy d

Idem, merci pour l'organisation !

Je dis toujours que "j'ai pris un abonnement à vie à CPC"... et je rajouterais "...et à l'event du backlog CPC"   :;):

----------


## Hyeud

1 jeu fini, 1 rêve de jeune adulte foutu à la poubelle, ça me suffit vu le peu de temps (bizarrement) que j'ai en ce moment.

----------


## Altay

Chou blanc de mon côté, et puis j'ai eu la merveilleuse idée de lancer Yakuza 0 cette semaine donc je n'aurais pas eu le temps/courage de faire un autre jeu en parallèle. J'élaguerai ma liste pour le prochain event, j'ai du mal à me motiver pour certains jeux quand mon temps libre est limité.




> Bonne pioche pour ma part, je garde les autres jeux proposés par Altay sous le coude pour l'entre event, je pense au moins m'atteler à Undertale (qui était dans ma liste de prio).


Pas de quoi ! Tant mieux si ça t'a plu.  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai finalement terminé *Control*, commencé il y a environ un mois.

Impression mitigée. Je suis bien rentré dedans par moments, mais il m'est plus ou moins tombé des mains à plusieurs reprises (d'où le long délai pour le finir, malgré une durée n'excédant pas 25h).
J'ai globalement apprécié le pitch du jeu, sa narration et la mise en scène, même si le dénouement était quelque peu décevant. L'écriture est excellente, avec des doublages au top (en VO).
Le paranormal est à la fois la grande richesse du jeu, mais aussi sa faiblesse lorsqu'il rime avec… paresse (genre la flemme d'échafauder une explication cohérente, parfois à la limite du deus ex machina).

Au niveau visuel, c'est certes bien fait, mais d'une ternitude absolue. Je n'ai pas accroché à cette DA en nuances de gris et de cubes, bien trop monotone tout au long du jeu. Le fait que tout se ressemble a rendu irritantes quelques situations où il fallait simplement chercher tel objet ou telle personne dans tel endroit mais sans fléchage ou indications plus précises ("in the room nearby", "just across the corner", merci beaucoup  ::|: ).

On se plaît néanmoins à jouer avec les différentes capacités, plutôt bien trouvées et d'une prise en main agréable. La partie shoot est honnête, équilibrée de manière à ce qu'il faille jongler entre celle-ci et nos pouvoirs paranormaux lors des combats. Ceux-ci sont globalement réussis bien que répétitifs voire parfois chiants (trop de repops, tension artificielle due à certaines attaques difficiles à anticiper qui te laissent à un coup de la mort). Sur la durée du jeu, les ennemis sont trop peu variés et souffrent d'une absence totale d'incarnation que je trouve un peu dommage.

Bref, un jeu grand public plutôt honnête, sans défaut rédhibitoire, mais qui a passé une vingtaine d'heures à me faire languir de la petite étincelle de génie, du petit truc en plus qui m'aurait vraiment pris au tripes, et éventuellement donné envie de m'investir dans l'endgame et d'acheter les DLC. Dommage, mais pas de regret vu que je l'ai obtenu sur abonnement.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

De mon côté je n'ai pas encore eu le courage de le terminer, passé les quelques claques graphiques et le plaisir de la première découverte du motel, j'ai trouvé le reste tristement vide... Tous ces décors plein de détails qui ne sont qu'une coquille vide j'ai trouvé ça bien triste.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Avec un (tout petit) peu de retard, j'ai terminé A Plague Tale : Innocence  ::lol:: 
C'était joli, il y avait de beaux moments de relations entre les personnages et finalement le jeu n'était pas si long que ça, j'ai bien aimé !

----------


## doggy d

Nouvel Event pour juillet ?
Impatient !!!

----------


## FoxDy

Bien hâte de tenter l'expérience aussi, vivement juillet alors.  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Juillet-août ! Pour que tout le monde s'y retrouve quelles que soient les dates de vacances.  :;): 

On peut déjà réfléchir à un thème, puis lancer les inscriptions d'ici une ou deux semaines maxi.
À voir aussi si on reprend le principe des deux équipes, toujours sympa pour l'event de l'été s'il y a un peu de monde.

----------


## Eskimon

> On peut déjà réfléchir à un thème, puis lancer les inscriptions d'ici une ou deux semaines maxi.


"Tropiques" / "Trop piques" / "Trop pic" pour l'été, les vacances toussa

----------


## Hilikkus

Jsuis partant!

----------


## PeaK

> Juillet-août ! Pour que tout le monde s'y retrouve quelles que soient les dates de vacances.


Vacances en septembre  ::cry:: 
Mais je participerai sans doute quand même! Let's go !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

On peut pas choisir un truc pas forcement lié à l'été ? On a déjà fait soleil et vacances les 2 dernières années, ça risque de devenir un peu répétitif.

----------


## Nono

Un thème en rapport avec la sortie de la nouvelle formule de Canard PC ? Par contre, c'est pas gagné pour trouver un truc qui symbolise ça... Le nom de la campagne Ulule : Révolution ?

----------


## FoxDy

> Juillet-août ! Pour que tout le monde s'y retrouve quelles que soient les dates de vacances. 
> 
> On peut déjà réfléchir à un thème, puis lancer les inscriptions d'ici une ou deux semaines maxi.
> À voir aussi si on reprend le principe des deux équipes, toujours sympa pour l'event de l'été s'il y a un peu de monde.


Pas de vacances de mon côté non plus, mais je vais faire de mon mieux.  :B): 

L'idée du thème "révolution" en clin d'œil de la campagne Ulule m'a l'air bonne, en tout cas.

----------


## maxtidus10

Je ne serai pas chez moi de mi juillet à fin Aout, mais j’essaierai de m'y inscrire quand même pour faire un petit jeu de la liste.
Je suis d'accord qu'on peut faire un thème un peu différent : on a le thème révolution proposé pourquoi pas, mais c'est peut être un peu trop précis pour trouver assez de jeux. On peut peut être proposer à la place le thème "foule", qui marchera pour tout jeu où il y a des foules de quelque chose.

----------


## Hyeud

> "Tropiques" / "Trop piques" / "Trop pic" pour l'été, les vacances toussa


Tristes tropiques je dirais, vu que c'est un event auquel je ne peux pas participer, j'ai trop de taff.  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On peut peut être proposer à la place le thème "foule"


Compliqué ça. Je hais les gens.  ::cry:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On peut pas choisir un truc pas forcement lié à l'été ? On a déjà fait soleil et vacances les 2 dernières années, ça risque de devenir un peu répétitif.


Ah bah voilà ! L'event de la nuit éternelle, des manoirs hantés et des odeurs de cadavres, vendu !

Ah mince, on a déjà fait Halloween... 
Next.  :Mario:

----------


## Hyeud

Thème bronzage/plage.

----------


## La Chouette

La révolution, en vrai, c'est pas difficile à trouver. Des jeux où il y en a, que ce soit en fil directeur, en arrière-plan ou dans le passé d'un personnage, y en a à la pelle (surtout si on élargit ça à la rébellion)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> (surtout si on élargit ça à la rébellion)


Ce qui serait raccord avec les réactions de certains lecteurs sur le nouveau site et/ou la nouvelle formule.  ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

En vrai je trouve ça cool révolution, ça change effectivement de soleil/plage/bikini et autres trucs estivaux.

Pis de toute façon on est tous des experts CPC alors avec une bonne dose de mauvaise foi on justifie tout et n'importe quoi : "Oui alors je t'ai choisi Resident Evil 2 parce que c'est la révolution des zombies contre les vivants".

----------


## Eskimon

Pis la révolution, c'est aussi le tour de quelque chose. Par exemple "Je choisis KSP et ton objectif sera de faire au moins une révolution autour de la Mun" :D

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais la révolution c'est bien en fait c'est tout de qui tourne pour revenir à son point de départ, déjà tous les jeux historiques, les jeux avec des roues donc les jeux de courses par exemple, les jeux dans l'espace, la révolution des astres, les voyages dans le temps, tous les trucs ou on peut faire le tour du cadran... vaste programme en somme...

Non sérieusement je propose les jeux aquatiques ou nautiques,voir les deux, un truc un peu rafraichissant (bon je sais pas si thème à pas déjà été abordé...  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Flad

Plus en lien avec l'actu, je propose le thème : Libération (fin du confinement, réouverture des restau, ciné etc...).

----------


## PeaK

> Plus en lien avec l'actu, je propose le thème : Libération (fin du confinement, réouverture des restau, ciné etc...).


Thème qui pourra évoluer en cours de route pour devenir: Emprisonnement (retour du confinement, fermeture des restos...)  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Thème qui pourra évoluer en cours de route pour devenir: Emprisonnement (retour du confinement, fermeture des restos...)


 :^_^:

----------


## La Chouette

> Pis de toute façon on est tous des experts CPC alors avec une bonne dose de mauvaise foi on justifie tout et n'importe quoi : "Oui alors je t'ai choisi Resident Evil 2 parce que c'est la révolution des zombies contre les vivants".


Battle Chef Brigade nous narre une révolution culinaire, Ancestors HO une ré-évolution, etc.  ::trollface::

----------


## Nono

Faudrait déjà changer le titre du topic  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Pas sûr de participer. Je viens seulement de terminer Darksiders 2 que j'avais mis en pause pour l'event précédent... et la reprise du jeu avait été dure. Et puis l'été, c'est toujours un peu compliqué. On verra...

----------


## Supergounou

> Pas sûr de participer. Je viens seulement de terminer Darksiders 2 que j'avais mis en pause pour l'event précédent... et la reprise du jeu avait été dure. Et puis l'été, c'est toujours un peu compliqué. On verra...


Tu fais comme moi, tu t'inscris à tous les events même si t'es pas sûr d'avoir le temps pour y participer  :^_^: 
Au mieux tu réduiras ton backlog, sinon tu peux faire des découvertes intéressantes à remettre à plus tard.

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah mais mon backlog se réduit d'office, c'est juste que c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui choisit pour moi  ::):  D'ailleurs, contrairement aux règles de l'event et à ce que j'ai tendance à faire, il faudrait que je lance un RPG cette année (Wasteland 2 que j'ai déjà commencé puis "mis en pause", Divinite Divinity ou encore The Witcher 3...).

----------


## doggy d

Viva la Revolucion ! (Manuel Calavera)
 ::):

----------


## FoxDy



----------


## banditbandit

Bon ben encore une fois je vais passer mon tour parce que j'ai d'autres chats à fouetter miaou, d'ailleurs ça se termine quand à la miaou !?

----------


## Altay

Bien envie de participer pour encore ne finir aucun de mes jeux imposés !   :B):

----------


## CornedBeer

C'est confirmé, du 1er juillet au 31 août ?
On lance les inscriptions ce week-end ?

Faudrait que je mette ma liste à jour et que je finisse le jeu que j'ai en cours pour être full opé pour l'event.  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

On va dire que oui.  :;): 

Début le 1er juillet (avec tolérance jusqu'au 4 pour le choix des jeux, en cas de souci de disponibilité en semaine)
Et fin le dimanche 5 septembre.
6 jeux dont un sur le thème (révolution)

Je vais tâcher de mettre ça en place sur le site ce week-end.
On fait des équipes ?

----------


## jopopoe

Moi j'aime bien les équipes, ça rajoute une pincée de fun, mais il me semble qu'il y en a qui n'aiment pas du tout, alors si vraiment ça en bloque certains c'est peut-être pas indispensable.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Moi aussi j'aime bien les équipes.

----------


## CornedBeer

Merci Franky pour la mise en place de l'event.

J'ai rien contre les équipes, mais vaudrait pas mieux attendre de voir le nombre de participants avant de prendre une décision ? Au dernier event on n'était pas tant que ça il me semble ...

----------


## Hyeud

> On va dire que oui. 
> 
> Début le 1er juillet (avec tolérance jusqu'au 4 pour le choix des jeux, en cas de souci de disponibilité en semaine)
> Et fin le dimanche 5 septembre.
> 6 jeux dont un sur le thème (révolution)
> 
> Je vais tâcher de mettre ça en place sur le site ce week-end.
> On fait des équipes ?


Je ne participas, mais je suis pour les équipes, à condition que les couples soient séparés.  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> à condition que les couples soient séparés.


Tu veux pas être avec Flad ?  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai rien contre les équipes, mais vaudrait pas mieux attendre de voir le nombre de participants avant de prendre une décision ? Au dernier event on n'était pas tant que ça il me semble ...


J'en parle maintenant car il me semble que c'est quelque chose à définir au moment de la création de l'event sur le site.
Et c'est vrai qu'on n'était pas tant que ça au dernier, mais je rappelle qu'on l'avais mis en place un peu à l'arrache.  :Red: 

Et sans rire, l'event de l'été attire souvent un peu plus de monde (période plus tranquille, 2 mois pour que tout le monde s'y retrouve, etc.)

----------


## CornedBeer

Bah dans ce cas, s'il faut choisir avant le début des inscriptions, oui vaut mieux qu'on en discute maintenant  ::): 

Moi ça me va l'event en équipe.
Les Jacobins vs. Les Monarques.

----------


## Supergounou

Perso je m'en fous, je jouerai pas pour l'équipe qu'on se le dise, mais ça ne va pas entacher l'expérience que j'aurai avec l'event.

----------


## FoxDy

Peu m'importe quelle équipe... pourvu qu'on gagne !  :Petit Viking:

----------


## maxtidus10

Perso je suis pas pour les équipes, car je n'aime pas tout ce qui est compétitif.

----------


## madgic

Je suis pas sûr mais je crois qu'on peut gérer le nombre d'équipes jusqu'au lancement de l'event.

----------


## Franky Mikey

On peut mettre maxtidus dans une équipe tout seul ?  :Mellow2: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis pas sûr mais je crois qu'on peut gérer le nombre d'équipes jusqu'au lancement de l'event.


Faudrait demander au créateur du site !

----------


## FoxDy

Aucun problème avec les équipes de mon côté, au mieux ça rajoute du fun pour celles/ceux que c'est susceptible d'amuser, au pire ça ne change rien à l'évènement en lui-même. Pour moi ça peut ajouter un côté "course" ou scoring en tâche de fond, mais en réalité ça ne changera rien à la forme : j'avancerai au rythme que je peux et dans tous les cas, je compte bien finir ne serait-ce qu'un jeu. En espérant en faire plus, voire - objectif personnel un peu tiré par les cheveux - les 6.  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

Je suis pour les équipes également, mais à condition qu'on arrête de me mettre dans l'équipe 2, on se fait battre à chaque fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> On peut mettre maxtidus dans une équipe tout seul ?


Remarque c'est pas con, une équipe avec ceux qui s'en fichent, et deux autres qui se tirent la bourre, ce serait faisable ?

----------


## SilverPig

Salut, j'ai encore jamais participé mais ne pas finir mes jeux voir ne les lancer que quelques heures et les laisser de côté pour passer à d'autres est une véritable passion pour moi  ::P:  Du coup je me dis que c'est peut-être une occaz' rigolote de mettre les mains dans le cambouis de mon backlog et de prendre mes responsabilités  ::ninja:: 

Je me suis inscrit à BLAEO si vous voulez bien de moi. Ca fait mal si on perd?

----------


## PeaK

> Remarque c'est pas con, une équipe avec ceux qui s'en fichent, et deux autres qui se tirent la bourre, ce serait faisable ?


Ouai moi je veux bien être avec maxtidus, ca me va bien d'être dans l'équipe qui s'en fiche des équipes  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ca fait mal si on perd?


 ::trollface:: 

Bienvenu !  ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Salut, j'ai encore jamais participé mais ne pas finir mes jeux voir ne les lancer que quelques heures et les laisser de côté pour passer à d'autres est une véritable passion pour moi  Du coup je me dis que c'est peut-être une occaz' rigolote de mettre les mains dans le cambouis de mon backlog et de prendre mes responsabilités 
> 
> Je me suis inscrit à BLAEO si vous voulez bien de moi. Ca fait mal si on perd?


Bienvenue.  :;): 

BLAEO c'est pas absolument nécessaire hein, juste un outil pour s'y retrouver que certains aiment bien. Tu peux aussi faire une liste à la main, on est pas mal à faire comme ça.

----------


## SilverPig

Merci  ::P: 

Bah y en a pas mal quand même...



Spoiler Alert! 


dans les 300 + je crois toutes les plateformes confondues...j'en ai pas fini plus de 5...  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi équipe ou pas ça m'est égal, faites comme vous préférez

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais pareil, rien à battre des équipes.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Remarque c'est pas con, une équipe avec ceux qui s'en fichent, et deux autres qui se tirent la bourre, ce serait faisable ?


Bonne idée ! J'achète !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Bon mais c'est quoi toute cette agressivité contre les équipes  ::O:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bon mais c'est quoi toute cette agressivité contre les équipes


C'est les traumatisés de l'équipe 2... tu comprends.  ::trollface::

----------


## doggy d

> ne pas finir mes jeux voir ne les lancer que quelques heures et les laisser de côté pour passer à d'autres est une véritable passion pour moi


Bienvenue au club "Event du Backlog"      :;): 

Si tu termines tes 6 jeux, tu auras accompli ton bizutage !   (je rigole)

----------


## leeoneil

Ah moi ça me dit bien les équipes, depuis que je participe ça n'a pas été mis en place. Histoire de changer un peu !

----------


## CornedBeer

Bah nous v'là bien. On fait comment maintenant ? On lance un vote ?
Ou la solution avec l'équipe supplémentaire (les Suisses) est applicable ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Bah, moi je m'en fiche un peu des équipes. De tout façon, quoi qu'on fasse, l'objectif est d'au moins commencer au max de jeux de ma sélection. Qu'il y a des équipes ou pas ne change pas grand chose. Si personne n'est contre, on peut les faire, non ?

----------


## Supergounou

Moi je suis pas contre, mais j'ai tendance à penser que si on met des types osef dedans, ça va déséquilibrer l'une ou l'autre des équipes et je trouve ça dommage pour ceux qui veulent se battre.

Mais en soit, équipe ou pas équipe, c'est pareil pour moi.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Mais personne ne _veut_ se battre. Vous prenez ça trop au sérieux.  :^_^: 

C'est juste un truc anecdotique pour mettre un peu d'ambiance dans le topic pendant l'event. Les "vainqueurs" ne gagnent rien. Les habitués se chambrent gentiment. Celles et ceux que ça n'intéresse pas feront leurs jeux comme d'habitude et basta.

----------


## La Chouette

> Mais personne ne _veut_ se battre. Vous prenez ça trop au sérieux. 
> 
> C'est juste un truc anecdotique pour mettre un peu d'ambiance dans le topic pendant l'event. Les "vainqueurs" ne gagnent rien. Celles et ceux que ça n'intéresse pas feront leurs jeux comme d'habitude et basta.


Ah merde, je fais quoi du chèque de 10k brouzoufs à répartir "équitablement" entre les membres de l'équipe gagnante ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah merde, je fais quoi du chèque de 10k brouzoufs à répartir "équitablement" entre les membres de l'équipe gagnante ?


 ::w00t:: 

Finalement, c'est peut-être bien les équipes, ça demande réflexion  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

> Ah merde, je fais quoi du chèque de 10k brouzoufs à répartir "équitablement" entre les membres de l'équipe gagnante ?


Mon Iban en mp.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Viens !


(cliquer sur "Inscription event" à gauche, puis sur le bouton vert "s'inscrire" en bas de page)

----------


## jopopoe

Ouaaaaaaaais  ::wub::

----------


## PeaK

Bonsoir, c'est bien ici l'event Dance Dance Revolution ?  ::wub::

----------


## acdctabs

Tu rigoles mais une des dernières fois où je suis allé à la tête dans les nuages, il y avait des asiatiques qui y jouaient justement et c'était impressionnant.
Du coup ben tu n'essaies même pas  ::P:

----------


## PeaK

Je ne rigole qu'à moitié... Y'a un peu plus de 10 ans, j'avais acheté un tapis pour en faire de chez moi. Une 15e d'euros très bien investis et largement rentabilisés!  ::P:

----------


## FoxDy

Inscription faite !  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Inscrite et liste mise à jour !

----------


## SilverPig

Comment ça se passe pour le profil BLAEO, il faut qu'il soit validé c'est ça? Quels conseils auriez vous pour établir ma liste de jeux tous launcher confondus? Merci  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Quels conseils auriez vous pour établir ma liste de jeux tous launcher confondus?


Le plus simple pour moi? Faire un .txt que tu joints à ton binôme.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Pareil.
Un PDF avec une liste simple et claire.

----------


## jopopoe

La même, une liste sur Google Doc.

----------


## SilverPig

Quand on se rend compte qu'on a définitivement beaucoup trop de jeux  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

> Bonsoir, c'est bien ici l'event Dance Dance Revolution ? 
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/tLKPNqbImXRyE/giphy.gif


Le jeu de ton GIF est Pump it Up, pas DDR  :;): 
Et : oui, le titre de cette fameuse video avec 6.4M de vue et "DDR" dans le titre est une imposture  :Emo: 

Je file m'inscrire également.

----------


## Franky Mikey

S'il y a des canards en attente de validation de leur compte sur le site de l'event, merci de vous manifester sur le topic.  ::):

----------


## Lowren

> S'il y a des canards en attente de validation de leur compte sur le site de l'event, merci de vous manifester sur le topic.


C'est mon cas  ::): 
J'ai pas participé depuis 4 ans. J'avais fait une des premières saisons en 2017. Ça a bien changé, y a même un site et tout  ::o:  bravo l'orga.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Faut remercier madgic pour le site.  ::):  MP envoyé pour ton code.

----------


## Kaede

Liste mise à jour (cette fois-ci j'ai reporté directement sur la liste les jeux pour lesquels mon temps de jeu n'était pas exporté), et je suis inscrit !
EDIT : bien vu de la part d'acdctabs, c'est vrai que je devrais classer les jeux multi à part, également. Compliqué ces histoires de gestion de librairie de jeux !

On va essayer de faire mieux que les dernières fois  ::unsure::

----------


## CornedBeer

Youhou ! On est déjà 20.
Oubliez pas de vous inscrire les amis.

----------


## acdctabs

On ne peut toujours pas rajouter une catégorie à BLAEO, c'est dommage quand même.
Moi j'en voudrais juste une genre où on met les trucs qui n'ont pas vraiment de fin, comme les trucs multis.

Bref, je suis inscrit.

----------


## maxtidus10

Depuis quelques temps, cet event m'a forcé à créer un gros google doc avec tous mes jeux, ceux qui font parti du backlog sont tous triés sur le volet pour potentiellement m'intéresser (il en reste 850 quand meme  ::P: ) et à chaque fois que je fini un jeu ou que j'en acquiert un, je le met à jour, j'ai même un bel historique de tous mes jeux finis depuis des années c'est plutôt sympa du coup.

----------


## Mordicus

Bon, en général je saute l'Event de l'été, je trouve qu'il fait trop chaud pour transpirer devant le PC. Mais je vais tenter le coup cette année.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il fait trop chaud pour sortir.  :X1:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Il fait trop chaud pour sortir.

----------


## Altay

Inscrit et liste mise à jour (avec tous les jeux Epic que je n'avais pas ajouté par flemme les fois précédentes  ::trollface:: ).

----------


## maxtidus10

Petit message pour faire remonter le sujet,
Sinon en réponse à ceux qui disent qu'on s'en fout pour les équipes, oui vous inquiétez pas, je disais que je suis pas fan du principe d'équipes, mais je peux être placé dans une équipe vous inquiétez pas je m'en fiche effectivement hein^^ pas de soucis.

----------


## doggy d

je dirais même plus : l'important c'est de participer... et gagner à la fin

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est bien de remonter le topic, mais je trouve que depuis quelques éditions, on a un peu de mal à recruter au-delà des habitués. 
N'hésitez pas à passer le mot autour de vous, y compris à des personnes qui ne seraient pas encore membres du forum (perso, c'est comme ça que je suis arrivé, à l'époque où CPC avait parlé de l'event dans le mag'  :Fouras: ).

----------


## sebarnolds

Je peux en parler à ma femme et mes filles, mais si elles participent, elles vont me piquer le PC et je pourrai plus jouer aux jeux qu'on a choisis pour moi  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

On peut déjà faire de la pub sur d'autres topics du forum je pense, genre celui des bons plans où les gens font le plein de jeux pour leur backlog sous l'influence de Baalim  ::ninja:: , ou celui des news

----------


## maxtidus10

> On peut déjà faire de la pub sur d'autres topics du forum je pense, genre celui des bons plans où les gens font le plein de jeux pour leur backlog sous l'influence de Baalim , ou celui des news


C'est une bonne idée, un petit message avec lien vers ce sujet, qui prévient que les inscriptions sont ouvertes. Je vous laisse le faire vous êtes moins fantomatiques que moi sur le forum  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est bon, je m'en suis chargé  :;):

----------


## Nacodaco

J'ai vu ton lien sur le topic des niouzes (j'espère que tu n'as pas copié un lien pété partout  ::ninja::  ), du coup je m'inscris.

J'ai déjà la liste de mes jeux, je vais regarder comment le site fonctionne.

----------


## CornedBeer

> On peut déjà faire de la pub sur d'autres topics du forum je pense, genre celui des bons plans où les gens font le plein de jeux pour leur backlog sous l'influence de Baalim , ou celui des news


Et sur le topic des jeux finis, en prévenant qu'il va y avoir plein de posts "J'ai fini ... dans le cadre de l'event du backlog" ces deux prochains mois.  :;):

----------


## Miladzeu

Salut. Je fais le grand saut pour cet été.  Inscrit sur le site de l'event (pas reçu de mail de confirmation, cela met un peu de temps?). Inscrit sur Backlog Assassin (enfin je crois, j'ai posté un message là-bas et on doit m'ajouter à la main sur le site si j'ai bien compris).

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Je voudrais juste rappeler pour les nouveaux que utiliser BLAEO n'est pas obligatoire. Une simple liste en PDF faite à l'ancienne ça marche aussi  :;): 
Après chacun fait comme il veut. Juste un petit rappel.

----------


## Supergounou

> Salut. Je fais le grand saut pour cet été.  Inscrit sur le site de l'event (pas reçu de mail de confirmation, cela met un peu de temps?). Inscrit sur Backlog Assassin (enfin je crois, j'ai posté un message là-bas et on doit m'ajouter à la main sur le site si j'ai bien compris).


Bienvenu ! Oui les admins du site CPCBacklog valident les inscriptions à la main, ça peut prendre un peu de temps. Et sinon, comme le dit Biscuitkzh, tout ce qu'on demande pour te faire les choix de jeux, c'est une liste, t'es pas obligé de t'embêter avec Backlig Assassin.

----------


## MystickTroy

De même, je m'inscris pour l'event de cet été ! Après quelques temps à hésiter à m'inscrire  :;):

----------


## Miladzeu

Et vous avez un tips pour exporter sa liste de jeux steam facilement? Ou alors "à la main", et du coup je fais une sorte de pré-selection pour mon futur binôme?

----------


## Supergounou

> Et vous avez un tips pour exporter sa liste de jeux steam facilement? Ou alors "à la main", et du coup je fais une sorte de pré-selection pour mon futur binôme?


Perso j'ai procédé de la sorte: https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpa...il/Supergounou

Mais c'est vraiment toi qui voit, tu peux effectivement faire une pré-selection, y a aucun impératif.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et vous avez un tips pour exporter sa liste de jeux steam facilement? Ou alors "à la main", et du coup je fais une sorte de pré-selection pour mon futur binôme?


Moi je fais ça. 
Je regarde ma liste des jeux sur la plateforme (Steam, EGS, consoles aussi hein, c'est permis) et je fais une liste à la main sur Word, que je télécharge en PDF après. Comme ça je peux déjà éliminer des jeux que je sais que je voudrais pas essayer, parce que j'aime bien rendre les choses simples pour mon binôme.

J'avoue avoir un deuxième écran pour faire ça rend les choses beaucoup plus faciles. Il peut prendre du temps surtout quand on a beaucoup des jeux.

 C'est pour ça que je suis maniaque et j'essaye d'ajouter mes nouveaux jeux à la liste même hors event pour la garder à jour. Mais ça c'est mon problème mental à moi  ::ninja:: 

Du coup le résultat pour moi c'est *ça*.


Ah en tout cas bienvenue à tous les nouveaux  ::lol::

----------


## jopopoe

La même ici, liste manuelle et tri en amont. Mais je rajoute dedans des jeux consoles qui traînent sur ma to-do liste pour pimenter un peu le tout  ::P: 




> C'est pour ça que je suis maniaque et j'essaye d'ajouter mes nouveaux jeux à la liste même hors event pour la garder à jour. Mais ça c'est mon problème mental à moi




Spoiler Alert! 


Ah c'est un problème mental ? Je fais exactement la même chose  ::ninja::

----------


## Miladzeu

Ok merci pour les tuyaux. Je vais faire mon tri, çà va m'occuper une soirée cette histoire!

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ca aussi, ça fait partie du metagame de l'event.  :^_^:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ah c'est un problème mental ? Je fais exactement la même chose

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, j'ai mon fichier Excel. Quasi 2000 lignes avec les jeux, les DLCs, ceux que j'ai finis, ceux que j'ai abandonnés (et que je ne ferai jamais), ceux que j'ai abandonnés (et que je ferai peut-être un jour, quand je serai pensionné). Y'a la boutique où j'ai eu le jeu, la note du jeu si je l'ai fini, la personne qui me l'a offert dans le cas d'un gift, les bonus que j'ai (OST, artbook...). Bref, tout ce qu'il faut  ::P:

----------


## PeaK

> Moi, j'ai mon fichier Excel. Quasi 2000 lignes avec les jeux, les DLCs, ceux que j'ai finis, ceux que j'ai abandonnés (et que je ne ferai jamais), ceux que j'ai abandonnés (et que je ferai peut-être un jour, quand je serai pensionné). Y'a la boutique où j'ai eu le jeu, la note du jeu si je l'ai fini, la personne qui me l'a offert dans le cas d'un gift, les bonus que j'ai (OST, artbook...). Bref, tout ce qu'il faut


Pareil, j'ai mon fichier Excel. Un peu moins détaillé, je n'ai ni les DLC ni les goodies et je supprime les jeux finis/abandonnés au fur et à mesure. Ca fait quand même plus de 500 lignes.  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

L'avantage des DLCs, c'est que ça permet de faire avancer le % de progression dans le backlog plus vite. Idem pour les jeux découpés en épisodes.

Je viens de vérifier et j'ai en fait 2096 lignes en tout, dont 725 disponibles pour la sélection de l'event.

----------


## Altay

> Moi, j'ai mon fichier Excel. Quasi 2000 lignes avec les jeux, les DLCs, ceux que j'ai finis, ceux que j'ai abandonnés (et que je ne ferai jamais), ceux que j'ai abandonnés (et que je ferai peut-être un jour, quand je serai pensionné). Y'a la boutique où j'ai eu le jeu, la note du jeu si je l'ai fini, la personne qui me l'a offert dans le cas d'un gift, les bonus que j'ai (OST, artbook...). Bref, tout ce qu'il faut


Impressionnant !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Moi, j'ai mon fichier Excel. Quasi 2000 lignes avec les jeux, les DLCs, ceux que j'ai finis, ceux que j'ai abandonnés (et que je ne ferai jamais), ceux que j'ai abandonnés (et que je ferai peut-être un jour, quand je serai pensionné). Y'a la boutique où j'ai eu le jeu, la note du jeu si je l'ai fini, la personne qui me l'a offert dans le cas d'un gift, les bonus que j'ai (OST, artbook...). Bref, tout ce qu'il faut


J'ai trouvé quelqu'un plus psychopathe que moi  ::lol:: 

Sinon moi aussi j'ai un fichier pour les gifts de CPC avec la personne qui me l'a offert, sur quel concours, et si j'y ai joué ou pas, et si oui, si j'ai aimé ou pas. Mais c'est à part, pas avec la liste du backlog.

----------


## maxtidus10

Sans compte les DLC et goodies, et en ayant supprimé tous les jeux fini de la liste, mon google sheet a 2456 lignes, mais j'ai fait une liste backlog avec les jeux que je veux bien voir dans ma sélection, du coup il n'en reste que 881... Bon courage à mon futur binome  ::P:

----------


## FoxDy

C'est vrai que j'avais pas pensé à ça en m'inscrivant pour la première fois, tiens.  ::w00t::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il y a des listes sur lesquelles j'espère ne pas tomber.  ::P: 

Sinon, un petit mot aux nouveaux : une fois votre compte enregistré, n'oubliez pas d'aller vous inscrire à l'event proprement dit !
Pour rappel, cela se passe sur cette page : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event (cliquez sur "Inscription event" puis validez avec le bouton vert)

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai trouvé quelqu'un plus psychopathe que moi 
> 
> Sinon moi aussi j'ai un fichier pour les gifts de CPC avec la personne qui me l'a offert, sur quel concours, et si j'y ai joué ou pas, et si oui, si j'ai aimé ou pas. Mais c'est à part, pas avec la liste du backlog.


Ah ah  ::):  Faut quand même savoir que j'ai ajouté certaines infos au fur et à mesure : j'ai pas tout rempli une semaine de congé / pluie  ::P:  La partie extras, c'est à cause de GOG, c'est pas de ma faute. Le tout, maintenant, c'est de bien tenir à jour au fur et à mesure. Pour les jeux reçus via cpcgifts, j'ai un fichier à part aussi. Et j'ai un fichier avec la liste des jeux finis et leur date, par an (qui correspond à ce que je poste sur le topic dédié sur GOG.com).

----------


## Eurok

Et voilà je suis inscrit et en attente du MP ! Par contre je galère avec BLAEO

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour BLAEO je peux rien faire, mais le MP est envoyé.  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

Salut

Je viens finalement vous rejoindre pour cet event..., le temps de mettre ma liste à jours (last edit : 3 July 2020...  ::ninja:: ).

Même si comme d'habitude, je ne garantie pas le moindre résultat niveau jeu (selon la motivation du moment).

Mais comme c'est bientôt les vacances et que je n'ai, malheureusement, pas prévu de bouger cet été...

Et avec un peu de chance, je vais pouvoir me défouler sur Flad  ::lol::

----------


## Flad

> Salut
> 
> Je viens finalement vous rejoindre pour cet event..., le temps de mettre ma liste à jours (last edit : 3 July 2020... ).
> 
> Même si comme d'habitude, je ne garantie pas le moindre résultat niveau jeu (selon la motivation du moment).
> 
> Mais comme c'est bientôt les vacances et que je n'ai, malheureusement, pas prévu de bouger cet été...
> 
> Et avec un peu de chance, je vais pouvoir me défouler sur Flad


Oh non pas lui !
 :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je peux peut-être "arranger" le tirage.  :Fourbe:

----------


## Mofet

J'aimerais m'inscrire mais sur le site de l'event j'ai  :
"Vérification
Pour s'assurer que c'est bien vous entre le forum et le site et éviter les petits malins qui prennent le pseudo des autres.
Veuillez patienter le temps qu'un admin vous envoie le code par mp sur le forum." du coup comment faire ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Fallait juste l'écrire ici  :;): 

Le processus est fait à la main par les admins, du coup ça peut prendre du temps.

Quelqu'un va lire ton message et il va s'occuper de toi.

----------


## CornedBeer

Ah Mofet, mon gars sûr. Je compte sur lui pour fournir des points.  :;): 
Content que tu participes à l'event.  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> et il va s'occuper de toi.


Tout de suite les menaces.  :Sweat:

----------


## Mofet

> Ah Mofet, mon gars sûr. Je compte sur lui pour fournir des points. 
> Content que tu participes à l'event.


Bisous Corned !

----------


## Nono

Inscrit, et liste à jour !

----------


## Gorillaz

Banjour, je vais tenter sur cette édition !
Par contre j'attends encore un mail pour vérifier mon inscription, et il n'y a rien dans les spams  ::unsure:: 
Pour la liste de jeux, cela fonctionne si on a 1 liste remplie a la mano j'imagine ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai fait la vérif' mail pour toi, je t'envoie un code en MP pour finaliser ton inscription.  ::): 
Pour ta question, c'est oui.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

On peut pas mettre des F.A.Q.s en première page ou des petite instructions pour comment faire sa liste et s'inscrire etc ? Il y a des questions qui reviennent tout le temps  :^_^: 

Oui je suis chiante.

----------


## Gorillaz

> J'ai fait la vérif' mail pour toi, je t'envoie un code en MP pour finaliser ton inscription. 
> Pour ta question, c'est oui.


Merci, j'ai bien validé l'inscription !  ::): 




> On peut pas mettre des F.A.Q.s en première page ou des petite instructions pour comment faire sa liste et s'inscrire etc ? Il y a des questions qui reviennent tout le temps 
> 
> Oui je suis chiante.


Mais pourquoi tant de haine  :Emo: 

Sinon pour mon futur binôme prescripteur, voici ma liste (désolé, toutes les notes metacritic ne sont pas à jour  ::P: )

----------


## ajcrou

Je note surtout que certains ont droit à un traitement VIP pour l'inscription...  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Plaît-il ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Merci, j'ai bien validé l'inscription ! 
> 
> 
> Mais pourquoi tant de haine 
> 
> Sinon pour mon futur binôme prescripteur, voici ma liste (désolé, toutes les notes metacritic ne sont pas à jour )


Mais non c'est pas contre toi.
C'est pour tous les nouveaux.
Ça nous évite de répondre à 1000 messages qui posent les mêmes questions  :;): 


Par contre ta liste ça serait bien de la mettre sur ton profil du site de l'event. C'est fait exprès  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

Ah mais dis donc que c'est bien fait  ::o: 
Du coup j'ai mis à jour mon profil comme l'a conseillé la madame  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ah mais dis donc que c'est bien fait 
> Du coup j'ai mis à jour mon profil comme l'a conseillé la madame


"Comme l'a conseillé l'emmérdeuse", tu peux le dire  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> On peut pas mettre des F.A.Q.s en première page ou des petite instructions pour comment faire sa liste et s'inscrire etc ? Il y a des questions qui reviennent tout le temps 
> 
> Oui je suis chiante.


J'ai modifié le premier post pour répondre à la question de l'inscription et rendre plus clair l'obligation de faire une liste. Si vous voyez d'autres infos à mettre, faut pas hésiter à me le dire. Si après ça, les gens savent pas lire, ce ne sera pas de mon ressort, je ne suis pas prof de français  ::trollface::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai modifié le premier post pour répondre à la question de l'inscription et rendre plus clair l'obligation de faire une liste. Si vous voyez d'autres infos à mettre, faut pas hésiter à me le dire. Si après ça, les gens savent pas lire, ce ne sera pas de mon ressort, je ne suis pas prof de français


Super, merci beaucoup !

----------


## maxtidus10

En tout cas c'était une bonne idée d'alerter de l'event sur certains sujets du forum, il faudra penser à réitérer la formule aux prochains car ça a ramené du sang neuf  ::): 
Et c'est vrai que si on ne surveille pas régulièrement ce petit sujet perdu dans le flot des autres, c'est facile de rater les events.

----------


## pierrecastor

Salut,

Je viens de m'inscrire sur le site, me manque plus que le MP.

J'ai fait une demande hier sur backlog assassin, ça devrais pas tarder à être accepté.

----------


## Franky Mikey

MP envoyé.  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> En tout cas c'était une bonne idée d'alerter de l'event sur certains sujets du forum, il faudra penser à réitérer la formule aux prochains car ça a ramené du sang neuf 
> Et c'est vrai que si on ne surveille pas régulièrement ce petit sujet perdu dans le flot des autres, c'est facile de rater les events.


Ba après on peut s'abonner aux topics. Si les gens sont intéressés il y a manière de s'en souvenir  ::siffle:: 

*foreshadowing pour demain*

----------


## pierrecastor

MP recu et compte validé, merci.

Si je veux partage mon backlog epic, faut que je fasse un doc à la main que je met en lien ?

----------


## maxtidus10

> MP recu et compte validé, merci.
> 
> Si je veux partage mon backlog epic, faut que je fasse un doc à la main que je met en lien ?


Oui un google doc que tu peux mettre à jour facilement ça reste l'outil le plus optimal selon moi, tu peux y copier coller une liste blaeo et rajouter à la main les autres.

----------


## sebarnolds

> En tout cas c'était une bonne idée d'alerter de l'event sur certains sujets du forum, il faudra penser à réitérer la formule aux prochains car ça a ramené du sang neuf 
> Et c'est vrai que si on ne surveille pas régulièrement ce petit sujet perdu dans le flot des autres, c'est facile de rater les events.


Parle pas trop vite : si ça tombe, c'est que des blaireaux qui seront pas fichu de finir un jeu pendant l'event  ::ninja::

----------


## pierrecastor

> Oui un google doc que tu peux mettre à jour facilement ça reste l'outil le plus optimal selon moi, tu peux y copier coller une liste blaeo et rajouter à la main les autres.


J'ai fait un framacalc (parce que google, c'est pas beau, bleark  ::ninja::  ) ou j'ai mis les jeux epic. J'y ajouterais les jeux steam quand ils m'auront valider l'accès sur backlog assassin.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fais gaffe, s'ils ne te le font pas dans la journée, il y a moyen que tu te retrouves avec une liste 100% Epic.  ::P:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Fais gaffe, s'ils ne te le font pas dans la journée, il y a moyen que tu te retrouves avec une liste 100% Epic.


Quel horreur  :Gerbe:

----------


## ajcrou

Normalement, ma liste est à jours.

J'ai fais, par contre, une pré-sélection des jeux afin de retirer ce qui ne me donne absolument pas envie (ou n'éveille à minima pas ma curiosité) soit une petite liste avec 31 jeux...





> Parle pas trop vite : si ça tombe, c'est que des blaireaux qui seront pas fichu de finir un jeu pendant l'event


Mais..., et puis voilà...   :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> Normalement, ma liste est à jours.
> 
> J'ai fais, par contre, une pré-sélection des jeux afin de retirer ce qui ne me donne absolument pas envie (ou n'éveille à minima pas ma curiosité) soit une petite liste avec 31 jeux...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais..., et puis voilà...


31 ? Mais elle est toute petite la tienne !  ::o:

----------


## Gorillaz

C'est pas la taille qui compte ... C'est le nombre de jeux qu'on arrive à s'enfiler sur la période  ::trollface:: 

... Et à ce jeu là, je suis pas certain de conclure  ::unsure::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Normalement, ma liste est à jours.
> 
> J'ai fais, par contre, une pré-sélection des jeux afin de retirer ce qui ne me donne absolument pas envie (ou n'éveille à minima pas ma curiosité) soit une petite liste avec 31 jeux...


 C'est une question de qualité pas de quantité  ::trollface::

----------


## PeaK

C'est sur qu'un petit jeu qui te tiens en halène, c'est mieux qu'un gros jeu fini à la va vite  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> C'est sur qu'un petit jeu qui te tiens en halène, c'est mieux qu'un gros jeu fini à la va vite


Il a tout compris le monsieur.

----------


## Scylite

Bon je sais pas si j'ai tout bien fait mais je tente ma chance avec vous cette session d'event du backlog ! J'ai créé mon compte sur https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/, j'ai mis mes liens Steam et un doc indigeste avec mes jeux EGS via le Drive, un joli avatar, j'ai autre chose à faire ?

----------


## madgic

> Bon je sais pas si j'ai tout bien fait mais je tente ma chance avec vous cette session d'event du backlog ! J'ai créé mon compte sur https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/, j'ai mis mes liens Steam et un doc indigeste avec mes jeux EGS via le Drive, un joli avatar, j'ai autre chose à faire ?


S'inscrire à l'event  :;):

----------


## PeaK

Ah mais c'est ce soir que tout commence!  :Bave:

----------


## Scylite

> S'inscrire à l'event


Je peux pas encore, je dois attendre que mon compte soit validé, j'espère que je serai pas trop tard pour ce soir  ::):

----------


## pierrecastor

Bon, ben voila, inscription faite, fichier en lien avec les jeux epic et lien pour BLEAO et mon profil gog.

Hâte que ça commence.

----------


## maxtidus10

D'ailleurs vous trouvez pas que 6 jeux sélectionnés c'est trop ? C'est trop tard pour changer mais le but de l'event c'est d'avoir une liste réduite pour y piocher un jeu et le finir, mais avec 6 jeux, c'est presque un backlog complet de pauvre  ::P:  Je milite pour une liste de 4 jeux avec EVENTUELLEMENT un 5eme dans le thème de l'event.

----------


## Gorillaz

Heu mais je comprends pas : le but c'est de purger notre backlog non ? Il y a une obligation à finir les 6 jeux choisis ? Parce que si c'est le cas, je peux me désister tout de suite  ::unsure::

----------


## FoxDy

Au contraire, c'est bien de choisir 6 jeux. Ça nous laisse le choix du ou desquels terminer en priorité et il y a plus de chance que dans la liste, au moins un nous botte vraiment. De toute façon, on n'est pas obligés de tous les finir.

En fonction de ce que mon binôme choisira, je verrai s'il y a des chances que je boucle 6 jeux en deux mois. Mais j'ai tendance à avoir les yeux plus gros que le ventre, j'le sais.  ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

Ouais 6 jeux pour les events de l'été je trouve ça pas mal. On cherche à en finir un et si on a le temps on approfondit avec les autres.

----------


## Franky Mikey

*!!! WARING !!!* - Dernière ligne droite pour les inscriptions règlementaires ! 
Je lance l'event dans la soirée vers 22h. Les retardataires sont acceptés mais auront un gage.
N'oubliez donc pas de *vous inscrire à l'event* sur le site, *ainsi que de mettre votre liste de jeux à jour* si nécessaire.

Si votre liste n'est pas en ordre et que vous ne pouvez pas vous en occuper avant ce week-end, merci de prévenir sur le topic, histoire d'éviter que votre binôme ne se casse la tête pour rien.  ::): 




> Mais elle est toute petite la tienne !






Spoiler Alert! 




  ::ninja:: 





> Je peux pas encore, je dois attendre que mon compte soit validé, j'espère que je serai pas trop tard pour ce soir


MP envoyé !

Si jamais tu n'es pas inscrit au moment où je lance l'event, je le ferai pour toi.





> D'ailleurs vous trouvez pas que 6 jeux sélectionnés c'est trop ?


Non. 
De rien.  ::P: 

(Le sujet est déjà revenu plusieurs fois sur le topic. Le format habituel de 4+1 jeux fait assez largement consensus, ce n'est donc pas déconnant d'en rajouter un pour l'event de l'été qui dure deux mois au lieu d'un. Encore une fois, et je le répète en gros, *l'objectif est de finir UN jeu parmi ceux sélectionnés*, le reste n'est que du bonus pour celles et ceux qui souhaitent.)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

C'est encore moi l'emmèrdeuse coucou.

Petit rappel : s'il vous plaît n'oubliez pas 

°de double check vos listes pour éviter de laisser des jeux dedans que vous avez fait hors event/qui vous intéressent plus.
°de spécifier sur votre profile vos envies particulières, c'est à dire si vous voulez pas des jeux long, ou pas des jeux de puzzle, et patati et patata, comment vos listes sont organisées si besoin etc.

Ainsi les choses seront plus faciles pour votre binôme.

Désolée les admins mais à chaque event il y en a qui tombent sur des situations pareilles (moi incluse) et ça serait cool si tout le monde faisait un effort pour qu'on puisse tous avoir nos listes au plus tôt  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est encore moi l'emmèrdeuse coucou.


Fais gaffe, ça va se finir en sous-titre.  ::siffle::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Fais gaffe, ça va se finir en sous-titre.


 ::wub::

----------


## Scylite

> MP envoyé !
> 
> Si jamais tu n'es pas inscrit au moment où je lance l'event, je le ferai pour toi.



J'ai eu le temps, merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Fais gaffe, ça va se finir en sous-titre.


Ouais y en a qui en ont perdu des plumes pour bien moins que ça  ::'(:

----------


## Flad

> Ouais y en a qui en ont perdu des plumes pour bien moins que ça


Mon pauvre  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

> Mon pauvre


Toute cette compassion, j'étais pas prêt  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'appuie sur le gros bouton ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh



----------


## Scylite

BIM!

----------


## Flad

> J'appuie sur le gros bouton ?


Tu veux pas lancer l'event plutôt ? Et laisser biscuit tranquille ? :-P

----------


## ajcrou

> J'appuie sur le gros bouton ?


Si tu peux attendre la fin de ma partie d'échecs (très mal engagée, certes...).  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

On m'a toujours pas choisi mes jeux  ::(:

----------


## ajcrou

Ah zut, je ne tombe pas sur Flad...

----------


## Flad

Oh ce tirage au sort !  :Bave: 
Mon petit Gorillaz, je vais te soigner  :Fourbe: 
(mais pas ce soir mon chou, j'ai la migraine  ::ninja:: )

Et j'ai hâte de voir la sélection que va me faire Hillikus prestus  ::P:

----------


## ajcrou

Ah oui..., 881 jeux dans la liste backlog chez mon binôme  ::O:

----------


## Supergounou

Je regarde ça dès que possible jopopoe  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

L'event est *OUVERT*  :Vibre: 

Vous pouvez découvrir vos binôme sur le site ! https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event
Attention à bien lire dans le bon sens.

Le choix des jeux commence dès à présent. Le plus tôt sera le mieux, mais on peut aller jusqu'à ce week-end.  :;): 


*!!! WARING !!!* Les *équipes* sont constituées.  ::o: 

Comme c'est l'été et qu'on se lâche (et pour copiter le KLJV), je me suis permis de leur attribuer des petits noms.
Tous les coups sont bien sûr autorisés. Pas pour faire gagner votre équipe, hein, pour faire perdre l'autre.
(je déconne, il n'y a rien à gagner. Aimez-vous fort les uns les autres et* jouez à vos jeux*)


*Équipe 1 : les SAMBALEK*  :Petit Viking: 

ajcrou
CornedBeer
Eurok
Flad
FoxDy
frankymikey
Hilikkus
jopopoe
Kulfy
La Chouette
maxtidus10
Mofet
Nacodaco
NFafa
Nono
Scylite
sebarnolds
Supergounou
Tigri


*Équipe 2 : les VAFFANCOOL*  :Cigare: 

acdctabs
Altay
Biscuitkzh
Chiff
darkvador
doggy d
Flugel
Gorillaz
jullebarge
Kaede
Leeoneil
Lowren
madgicsysteme
Miladzeu
Mordicus
MystickTroy
parpaingue
PeaK
pierrecastor

----------


## Gorillaz

> Oh ce tirage au sort ! 
> Mon petit Gorillaz, je vais te soigner 
> (mais pas ce soir mon chou, j'ai la migraine )
> 
> Et j'ai hâte de voir la sélection que va me faire Hillikus prestus

----------


## ajcrou

> *!!! WARING !!!* Les *équipes* sont constituées. 
> Comme c'est l'été et qu'on se lâche (et pour copiter le KLJV
> Tous les coups sont bien sûr autorisés


On peut voter contre ses coéquipier ?

----------


## Supergounou

Wô y a plein de pires jeux dans ta liste jopopoe, ça va être dur de se limiter à 6  ::O:

----------


## Flad

> On peut voter contre ses coéquipier ?


Ben tiens.

----------


## ajcrou

A maxtidus10 : j'essaye de faire ta sélection demain (entre deux réunions), le temps d'éplucher ta liste.

----------


## Lowren

C'est amusant car mon binôme précise comprendre le norvégien, que personne ne connaît en général, et je connais plutôt bien ce pays pour avoir eu un compagnon norvégien pendant des années. Ceci était une anecdote complètement inutile  :^_^:

----------


## ajcrou

> C'est amusant car mon binôme précise comprendre le norvégien, que personne ne connaît en général, et je connais plutôt bien ce pays pour avoir eu un compagnon norvégien pendant des années. Oui c'est totalement random


 ::lol:: 

Amusant hasard.

Effectivement..., je n'avais pas modifié ça dans la description.

----------


## Supergounou

Pour *jopopoe*, j'ai essayé de faire assez hétéroclite, pour varier les plaisirs et pour, je l'espère, qu'au moins un jeu fasse plaisir !

*One Finger Death Punch*: pour se défouler en rentrant du boulot. Ca se joue tout seul et c'est assez court, l'essayer c'est l'adopter.*Psychonauts*: jeu d'aventure plateformer 3D avec une histoire délicieuse et plein de bonnes idées de gameplay.*Shadowrun Returns*: jeu de rôle très light en tour par tour iso, très bien écrit et avec un univers super original.*Tomb Raider Anniversary*: le meilleur des TR, assez rapide à faire et possédant une pire ambiance.*Katana Zero*: affute ton katana et tue, tue, tue ! N'ait pas peur de la difficulté, c'est plutôt simple. Si ça te plait par contre, n'hésite pas à essayer le mode hard !*Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon*: on ne le présente plus, c'est FarCry donc scénar' qui parle de renverser une puissance; le jeu dans le thème de l'event.

Si soucis, n'hésite pas, je reste ouvert à d'éventuelles modifications.

----------


## Lowren

> Amusant hasard.
> 
> Effectivement..., je n'avais pas modifié ça dans la description.


Je sais pas si tu le verras, donc je le dis ici : ton google sheet demande une autorisation pour y accéder, donc pour l'instant je suis en attente. J'essaie de choisir ça pour demain, ou à défaut après-demain  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

> Je sais pas si tu le verras, donc je le dis ici : ton google sheet demande une autorisation pour y accéder, donc pour l'instant je suis en attente. J'essaie de choisir ça pour demain, ou à défaut après-demain


Est-ce que c'est mieux maintenant ? Je viens de corriger le lien (enfin, j'espère...)

Aucuns soucis pour le délais.

----------


## Gorillaz

Dites j'ai une question : les règles stipulent une quinzaine d'heures max. Est-ce que Disco Elysium (20.5h en "main story" sur HLTB ) est éligible ? Après tout c'est moins que 2 quinzaines, donc c'est bon non ?
Allez quoi, il est pile dans le thème, siouplé  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Dites j'ai une question : les règles stipulent une quinzaine d'heures max. Est-ce que Disco Elysium (20.5h en "main story" sur HLTB ) est éligible ? Après tout c'est moins que 2 quinzaines, donc c'est bon non ?
> Allez quoi, il est pile dans le thème, siouplé


Les règles donnent un cadre général, mais si ton binôme est ok avec un (ou plusieurs) jeux un poil plus longs, pas de blème.  ::):

----------


## Gorillaz

Du coup question : si on valide les jeux sur le site, il n'y a plus moyen de les modifier ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Du coup question : si on valide les jeux sur le site, il n'y a plus moyen de les modifier ?


Pour toi, non, mais les admins peuvent le faire sans trop de souci en cas de besoin.
Si tu as le moindre doute, le mieux est de poster la sélection ici, et d'attendre la confirmation de ton binôme pour la reporter sur le site.  ::):  Mais sinon, ce n'est vraiment pas un souci de modifier des trucs, on le fait à chaque fois.

----------


## Lowren

> Est-ce que c'est mieux maintenant ? Je viens de corriger le lien (enfin, j'espère...)
> 
> Aucuns soucis pour le délais.


C'est bon, j'y ai bien accès maintenant.

----------


## jopopoe

Pour *Flugel*, j'ai essayé de varier les types de jeux et les ambiances :

*BioShock* 12h00
Un grand FPS des années 2000, avec une ambiance scotchante, un gameplay intéressant et une histoire très prenante.

*Batman: Arkham Asylum* 11h00
Un autre classique de la même époque, mélange de Beat'em all, d'infiltration et d'exploration.

*INSIDE* 3h30
Un jeu de plate-forme indé à l'ambiance et aux graphismes incroyables, qui propose un voyage des plus fascinants.

*Spec Ops: The Line* 6h00
Un TPS avec une super histoire, ainsi qu'une ambiance et une narration aux petits oignons.

*The Walking Dead* 13h30
Un jeu narratif où l'on tente de survivre face aux zombies et aux humains, à moins que ça ne soit l'inverse.

*Bully: Scholarship Edition* 15h00
Et pour finir, place à Jimmy Hopkins : une petite frappe qui vient d'arriver dans un nouveau collège après avoir été renvoyé de partout, et si les profs ont l'intention de le remettre dans le droit chemin, Jimmy va plutôt déclencher une véritable _révolution_ au sein de cette institution prestigieuse.

@  *Supergounou* : Merci pour la sélection hyper rapide, que des trucs qui me font envie  ::):

----------


## MystickTroy

Pour *sebarnolds*, j'ai fait ce choix :

*Bayonetta* : un bon beat'em all des familles, bien énervé comme il faut avec une super bande-son.
*Bioshock Remastered* : surtout pour la très chouette ambiance que l'on peut trouver dans le monde de Rapture
*Deus Ex : Human Revolution* : il est plus long que les 15 heures max mais j'ai trouvé la proposition très intéressante et le jeu assez malin dans son scénario
*Rayman Legends* : Un plateformer simple, efficace, mignon et accessible tout en offrant quand même du challenge
*Sherlock Holmes : Crimes & Punishments* : Jeu d'enquête plutôt bien fichu dans l'univers du célèbre détective anglais.
*Wolfenstein 2 : The New Colossus* : Pan pan boum boum chez les nazis, un défouloir jouissif pour aider ce bon vieux Blazkowicz à faire la révolution avec l'aide des résistants

De même, s'il y a un souci dans cette liste de jeux, on peut s'arranger pour faire des modifications !  :;):

----------


## Mofet

Pour *NFafa*, si tu peux me confirmer cette liste:

*Gone Home* : Petit jeu narratif sympathique et plutôt court
*Rime* : Un jeu d'aventure vraiment sublime
*Control* : Un tps énigmatique et surnaturel par la team Remedy
*The Talos Principle* : Un jeu d’énigme avec une chouette backstory 
*Vampyr* : Un tps se passant en 1918 avec des vampires (merci captain obvious) des choix et des conséquences
*Black Mesa* : La révolution du remake ou le remake de la révolution enfin bref voilà

----------


## Gorillaz

OK, voici donc la liste que j'ai concoctée pour *Altay*. 
J'ai essayé de faire dans l'éclectisme (ça n'a pas réussi à ma cheville  ::ninja:: ) :

*Alan Wake* : un jeu d'action-aventure où on incarne un auteur de livres d'horreur qui part s'isoler avec sa femme pour retrouver l'inspiration ... Une putain d'atmosphère, entre un bouquin de Stephen King et le film l'Antre de la Folie de Carpenter !*FEZ* : petit jeu de puzzle - plateforme où on fait basculer un petit perso choupinou en 2D dans un monde pseudo 3D. Le 100% est rude, j'en demanderai pas tant !*Hitman* : votre mission, si vous l'acceptez, est d'infiltrer des cartes très bien foutues et vous débarrasser de vos cibles de la (ou plutôt des) façon(s) qu'il vous plaira*Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order* : j'aurais bien choisi Dark Souls mais il est bien trop long ! À la place, tu auras donc ce Dark Souls light certes, mais AVEC UN SABRE-LASER  :Bave: *What Remains of Edith Finch* : il fallait un jeu court, le voici ! Un VN que j'ai beaucoup aimé pour la diversité des gameplays ... et surtout une histoire triste et mélancolique comme il faut (à réserver pour les soirs où on a le moral  ::P: )*Disco Elysium* : celui-là je l'ai pas encore fini mais il a une narration à des milles de la concurrence ! C'est bien narré, c'est original, c'est barré, c'est doux-amer (oui j'aime bien quand c'est triste  :Emo: ) ... et surtout : c'est RÉVOLUTIONNAIRE  :Coco: 

Evidemment il y a moyen de négocier si jamais un truc te disait moyen  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

*Madgic* ce qui est écrit sur ton profil est vrai ? BLAEO pas à jour ? Faut que je regarde sur ton profil Steam ?

----------


## Nacodaco

Mon binôme a l' air d'avoir des goûts proches des miens, c'est amusant  ::P:  Par contre je ne vois ni platformer, ni puzzle game joués sur Steam, c'est l'occasion de corriger ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Chiff

Yop !

Alors pour *Miladzeu* :

*We. The Revolution* : Ça va j’ai pas eu à trop réfléchir pour trouver un jeu en lien avec le thème de l’event  ::ninja:: 

Ensuite :

*Soma* : Un jeu d’horreur sous-marine. Histoire excellente.

*Her Story* : Un truc un peu plus léger. Un interrogatoire policier en FMV.

*The Wolf among Us* : Un des meilleurs telltales. Vivement recommandé.

*Call of Juarez: Gunslinger* : un western FPS assez court et très sympathique.

*Metal Slug* : Inutile de le presenter.

Have fun !

----------


## Franky Mikey

La L.I.S.T.E. pour *Kulfy* !

*Botanicula* - Un pointe-et-clique signé Amanita, c'est court, frais, mignon comme tout et garanti sans prise de tête.
*A Hat in Time* - Un platformer 3d au character design adorable, à l'ambiance foutraque et bourré d'humour. Accessoirement, l'origine de mon avatar du moment, bien que je n'aie jamais pris le temps de le finir moi-même !
*The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky* - Le premier volet d'une trilogie de JRPG de premier ordre (selon moi), l'ensemble constitue vraiment mon jeu de cœur des deux dernières années. WARING C'EST LONG, aussi proposé-je comme objectif pour l'event : finir le prologue et le chapitre 1, ce qui devrait représenter moins d'une dizaine d'heures, et largement suffire pour voir si tu accroches.
*Splasher* - Tu ne pensais pas t'en tirer sans un _action platformer_ en 2D avec moi, tout de même ? Celui-ci m'intrigue, je n'y ai pas encore joué mais Supergounou en dit du bien !
*Yuppie Psycho* - Je ne sais pas trop comment te le décrire. "2D Pixel Comedy Horror" ? Mais ce n'est pas tant un jeu "d'horreur" qu'une petite aventure assez drôle et, pour ne rien gâcher, étonnamment bien écrite.
*Papers, Please* (le jeu du thème) - On ne présente plus ce simulateur de bureaucratie sous régime totalitaire. La révolution guette la république socialiste d'Arstotzka, et pourra (ou non) être l'une des conséquences des choix du joueur au cours de la partie.

J'ai mis que de la qualitance. Les *SAMBALEK* vaincront.  :Petit Viking: 
(confirme-moi si ça te va)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Madgic* ce qui est écrit sur ton profil est vrai ? BLAEO pas à jour


Quel branlo ! Bel exemple !

C'est bien un Vaffancool.  ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

> @  *Supergounou* : Merci pour la sélection hyper rapide, que des trucs qui me font envie


Ravie si ça plait  :;): 
Et si un jour tu ne sais pas à quoi jouer, MP, t'as plein de hits dans ta liste !

----------


## PeaK

Ma sélection pour *Leeoneil*:

*Gunpoint*, un jeu d'infiltration 2D à la Mark of the ninja (durée: 3h - note: 97%)
*Celeste*, un jeu de plateforme qui fait désormais parti des références du genre (durée: 8h - note: 97%)
*Metro Last Light*, un FPS pour se défouler un peu et sortir la tête des jeux indés (durée: 10h - note: 87%)
*Shadow Tactics*, un jeu tactique à la Commando/Desperado, je suis en plein dedans et je le trouve très bien fait (durée: 25h - note 96%)
*Terraria*, un jeu bac à sable exploration/survie sur lequel je n'ai passé "que" 300h... Etant donné que c'est un bac à sable il n'y a pas vraiment de "fin" mais je t'invite à le découvrir malgré tout. Si besoin je peux te fixer des objectifs d'avancement "court terme". (note: 98%)
Last but not least, *Rocketbirds*: Pour mener la Révolution des poulets face à la dictature diabolique des pingouins!  :Cell:  (durée: 4h, note: 81%)

Attention, pour Shadow Tactics ca dépasse les 15h réglementaires. Comme tu n'as pas mis de description sur le site j'ai quand même sélectionné ce jeu... Mais si c'est trop long n'hésites pas à me le dire, je changerai pour autre chose.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ma sélection pour *Leeoneil*:
> 
> *Terraria* [...] Si besoin je peux te fixer des objectifs d'avancement "court terme".


Ca me semblerait judicieux en effet. Rien que pour aller jusqu'au WoF, sans connaître, il y a de quoi s'occuper des dizaines d'heures…

----------


## Nacodaco

Voici ma sélection pour *Scylite*. Je l'enregistrerai sur le site demain (pour laisser le temps pour une objection).

*Papers, Please* (5h) _thème (régime autoritaire -> révolution, si, si)_
Le jeu du thème. Développé par Lucas Pope qui a aussi fait un de mes jeu préféré (Return of the Obra Dinn). Aka *Douane Simulator*. Derrière le thème assez sombre, le jeu reste simple dans ses mécaniques (pas d'énigme ou de truc tordu).

*A Short Hike* (2h)
Sélectionné facilement pour deux raisons : court & cool. Un jeu de plate-forme 3D très chill.

*Hitman* (15h)
J'ai personnellement découvert la licence avec ce titre et j'y ai passé pas mal de temps. L'avantage est qu'en ligne droite ça peut se faire assez vite (l'intérêt résidant dans la rejouabilité).

*The End is Nigh* (10h)
J'étais obligé de choisir au moins un platformer 2D. Celui-ci fait parti des meilleurs.

*The Stanley Parable* (2h)
Un _jeu-concept_ qui mérite d'être essayé. L'avantage, c'est qu'avec ses nombreuses fins, il ne sera pas très dur à valider.

*The Witness* (20h)
Je devais également choisir un puzzle-game. Celui-ci l'a emporté deux raisons. D'une part tu pourras rapidement voir si tu apprécies le concept, d'autre part c'est mon préféré.

En bonus, les recalés  ::lol::  


Spoiler Alert! 



*Monkey Island 2: Special Edition* : c'est mon point&click préféré. Mais vu que tu sembles avoir abandonné le premier après moins d'une heure de jeu, je n'ai pas osé le mettre
*Torment: Tides of Numenera* : je l'aurais choisi si je te détestais
*Victoria II*  : il devait être dans la sélection pour deux raisons : tu as l'air d'apprécier le genre et c'était mon premier choix pour le thème. Mais je n'avais pas envie d'imposer un jeu comme ça dans la liste.
*Super Meat Boy* : même s'il est bien plus haut dans mon coeur que The End is Nigh, force est de reconnaître qu'il est moins polished... et aussi un peu plus long à terminer (d'après HLT :B): .
*The Talos Principle* : je voulais mettre au moins un puzzle-game. Vu que tu n'as pas l'air familier du genre, j'ai préféré éviter un jeu 1st-person (c'est bête mais ça complique souvent les énigmes).

----------


## Miladzeu

Pour *FoxDy* j'ai choisi, parmi une liste de jeux assez courtes parsemée de quelques vieilleries du début du siècle:

*Assassin's Creed III*, parce que la révolution américaine colle au thème de l'event. J'ai pas trop eu à me fouler pour celui-là...
*Crash Bandicoot*, parce que c'est l'été et que le jeu est ensoleillé, et que c'est en fait une antiquité qui a subi un joli lifting technique sans réelle modif de son gameplay. Tu vois je t'ai entendu, comme les "vieux" jeux ne t'effraient pas au moins avec celui là tu ne saigneras pas trop des yeux.
*Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice*, parce que l'ambiance et le personnage sortent de l'ordinaire, que j'y ai joué 2 heures sans le finir, et que j'espère pourquoi pas le recevoir moi-même dans la liste qui me sera destinée.
*Framed*, parce que je l'ai fait sur smartphone et que j'en ai un bon souvenir, et qu'il est à priori suffisamment cout pour ne pas te lasser de sa bonne idée de départ. Pro tips: jouer aux chiottes sur son pc permet de se rapprocher de l'expérience originale sur mobile. D'après wikipedia, Game of the year 2014 pour Hideo Kojima, grand fan de chiottes également. Tout est lié ma bonne dame.
*Metro 2033*, parce qu'un bon fps pas trop long çà défoule. Bonne ambiance russo-sous-terraine en cas d'overdose de soleil estival.
*Alice Madness Returns*, parce que je suis un gars sympas qui aime faire plaisir au gens. C'est le seul jeu de ta liste que tu as accompagné d'un commentaire. Et je ne doute pas que tu es homme/femme à relever les défis. Je ne l'ai jamais fait mais l'ambiance à l'air réussie et les tests d'époque sont plutôt sympas avec lui.

Bon event à tous!  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

Pour *Nono*, qu'a pas une liste facile niveau choix :
- *Alien Isolation*, parce que c'est quand même un super jeu d'horreur et qu'une petite sueur froide par cette chaleur c'est idéal  ::trollface:: 
- *Opus Magnum*, un excellent jeu de réflexion et le plus abordable des jeux Zachtronics, deux conditions de victoire possibles : soit tu finis la campagne, soit tu fais 100 victoires au Sigmar's Garden  ::wub:: 
- *Snake Pass*, parce que faut bien un truc court et "relaxant"  ::siffle:: 
- *Titan Souls*, même idée mais genre différent  :^_^: 
- *LEGO The Hobbit*, vraiment pour se détendre avec un truc simple, celui-là
- *Crusader Kings 2* pour le thème, avec un objectif choisi : passer de comte à roi au cours d'une partie, si tu pouvais en plus avoir des screenshots en cours de partie pour illustrer ta montée au pouvoir, ce serait parfait  :;): 

Les deux premiers sont un peu longs (15 à 20 heures), donc n'hésite pas à demander un changement, mais trouver des jeux que je connais et que j'apprécie dans ta liste s'est avéré plutôt complexe.

----------


## Miladzeu

Allez hop, *Metal Slug* terminé. C'est arcade, c'est du pixel top qualité, c'est très court (40 minutes environ). Un classique bien fun mais tellement dur pour moi. Comme les continues sont infinis cela reste facile d'en venir à bout même en jouant comme un sagouin.
Un bon moment pour l'apéro de cet event.

----------


## Kulfy

Equipe 1 me voici, les humiliations et l'opprobre de la défaite sont enfin derrière moi  ::lol:: 




> La L.I.S.T.E. pour *Kulfy* !
> 
> *Botanicula* - Un pointe-et-clique signé Amanita, c'est court, frais, mignon comme tout et garanti sans prise de tête.
> *A Hat in Time* - Un platformer 3d au character design adorable, à l'ambiance foutraque et bourré d'humour. Accessoirement, l'origine de mon avatar du moment, bien que je n'aie jamais pris le temps de le finir moi-même !
> *The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky* - Le premier volet d'une trilogie de JRPG de premier ordre (selon moi), l'ensemble constitue vraiment mon jeu de cœur des deux dernières années. WARING C'EST LONG, aussi proposé-je comme objectif pour l'event : finir le prologue et le chapitre 1, ce qui devrait représenter moins d'une dizaine d'heures, et largement suffire pour voir si tu accroches.
> *Splasher* - Tu ne pensais pas t'en tirer sans un _action platformer_ en 2D avec moi, tout de même ? Celui-ci m'intrigue, je n'y ai pas encore joué mais Supergounou en dit du bien !
> *Yuppie Psycho* - Je ne sais pas trop comment te le décrire. "2D Pixel Comedy Horror" ? Mais ce n'est pas tant un jeu "d'horreur" qu'une petite aventure assez drôle et, pour ne rien gâcher, étonnamment bien écrite.
> *Papers, Please* (le jeu du thème) - On ne présente plus ce simulateur de bureaucratie sous régime totalitaire. La révolution guette la république socialiste d'Arstotzka, et pourra (ou non) être l'une des conséquences des choix du joueur au cours de la partie.
> 
> J'ai mis que de la qualitance. Les *SAMBALEK* vaincront.


Merci pour la liste Franky, tout me plait dedans ! Je garderai probablement le JRPG pour la fin, mais je suis hyper hypé par A Hat in Time et Yuppie Psycho.
Je dois choisir pour un Vaffancool, je sens que les jeux vont plutôt être du côté des 15h règlementaires que des 5  ::trollface:: 




> *Snake Pass*, parce que faut bien un truc court et "relaxant"


Je me réveille encore certaines nuits en sueur en pensant au 4ème et dernier monde  :Sweat:

----------


## FoxDy

> Pour *FoxDy* j'ai choisi, parmi une liste de jeux assez courtes parsemée de quelques vieilleries du début du siècle:
> 
> *Assassin's Creed III*, parce que la révolution américaine colle au thème de l'event. J'ai pas trop eu à me fouler pour celui-là...
> *Crash Bandicoot*, parce que c'est l'été et que le jeu est ensoleillé, et que c'est en fait une antiquité qui a subi un joli lifting technique sans réelle modif de son gameplay. Tu vois je t'ai entendu, comme les "vieux" jeux ne t'effraient pas au moins avec celui là tu ne saigneras pas trop des yeux.
> *Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice*, parce que l'ambiance et le personnage sortent de l'ordinaire, que j'y ai joué 2 heures sans le finir, et que j'espère pourquoi pas le recevoir moi-même dans la liste qui me sera destinée.
> *Framed*, parce que je l'ai fait sur smartphone et que j'en ai un bon souvenir, et qu'il est à priori suffisamment cout pour ne pas te lasser de sa bonne idée de départ. Pro tips: jouer aux chiottes sur son pc permet de se rapprocher de l'expérience originale sur mobile. D'après wikipedia, Game of the year 2014 pour Hideo Kojima, grand fan de chiottes également. Tout est lié ma bonne dame.
> *Metro 2033*, parce qu'un bon fps pas trop long çà défoule. Bonne ambiance russo-sous-terraine en cas d'overdose de soleil estival.
> *Alice Madness Returns*, parce que je suis un gars sympas qui aime faire plaisir au gens. C'est le seul jeu de ta liste que tu as accompagné d'un commentaire. Et je ne doute pas que tu es homme/femme à relever les défis. Je ne l'ai jamais fait mais l'ambiance à l'air réussie et les tests d'époque sont plutôt sympas avec lui.
> 
> Bon event à tous!


Ouaiiiis, je m'attendais à avoir Assassin's Creed III, il est donc temps que je m'y mette !  :Cigare:  
Héhé, sacrée liste ! J'ai du pain sur la planche, va pas falloir chômer. C'est parti, je relève le défi ! Je me sens en joie pour cette première participation, ahah !


Et voici la liste pour *darkvador*, en essayant de respecter au maximum ses souhaits (jeux courts notamment) :

*Bastion*, parce que... parce que pour protéger Paris des Anglais au XIVème siècle, un bastion plus massif et important que les autres fut construit : la Bastille. À partir de là, comment ne pas évoquer cet évènement emblématique que fut la prise de la Bastille en 1789 ?! Bastion, Bastille, Révolution tout ça... ça passe non ?  ::ninja:: 
*Bioshock 2*, si tu as aimé le 1er alors ce deuxième opus est une valeur sûre. Certes, il ne révolutionne pas les choses (pour rester dans le thème, ahum), mais ses quelques nouveautés, son scénario et le côté action sont sympas. Je l'ai beaucoup apprécié et c'était cool de retourner à Rapture. Durée de vie entre 12 et 14h environ, ça me semble raisonnable.
*Kathy Rain*, un point'n'click de 2016 très typé '90 avec une intrigue et des personnages intéressants. Un titre que j'ai également apprécié et qui se termine relativement vite aussi.
*Mirror's Edge*, un ovni en 2008 dont je me souviens encore aujourd'hui. Quand je l'ai vu dans ta liste, je me suis tout de suite dit qu'il fallait le découvrir au moins une fois ! Durée de vie courte aussi, pile poil ce qu'il faut.
*Lost Ember*, parce que c'est un jeu qui m'intéresse et m'interpelle, mais que je ne possède pas encore. Alors, pourquoi pas avoir un retour de ta part grâce à cet event ?  ::): 
*Star Wars Squadrons*, pour profiter - je l'espère - de ton casque VR. Un titre pensé pour ça, paraît-il. Sûrement le jeu le plus long de la liste, dans la mesure du raisonnable.

En espérant que ça te convienne !

Bon jeu à toutes et tous.  :Beer:

----------


## pierrecastor

Bon bon bon, salut Doggy D,

alors je ne suis pas un joueur console, mais on va trouver des point de rapprochement. ;-)

*Call of Juarez : Gunslinger* 5/7H

Pour son ambiance, et surtout sa narration, ou on incarne un cowboy bourré aui raconte ses aventures au saloon, et ce que l’on vit change en fonction de ses souvenirs et des remarques que font les auditeurs. Exemple : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULp1hC0_j5E
Personnellement, le FPS à la manette est une hérésie, mais qui suis-je pour juger. : ninja:
*
Rayman Legends* 10H

Parce qu’un des meilleurs jeux de plateforme du monde, qui sublime le superbe origins, visuellement magnifique, les musiques et sons d’un autre univers et la possibilité de coop ou on se fout des baffes.

*
Shadow of the Colossus* 7/10H
Parce que je l’ai jamais fait (a cause que pas de PS), mais à priori, c’est un bijou. Surtout s’il s’agit du remaster.

*The Witness* 20H +/- plein d’heures
Faut aimer les puzzles games, c’est plus long que demandé, mais c’est un chef-d’œuvre du jeu vidéo. Du genre qui tire le medium au rang d’art. Une réelle révolution dans le game design et la construction de jeu vidéo. (Non mais vraiment ! : wub ::): 

*Hollow Knight* 26/30H
Encore du long (mé bon, dans ceux que je connais, y'a peu de jeux courts dans la liste.  :;): ), mais un des meilleurs metroid/vania/souls like de l’histoire du jeu vidéo. Un truc développé par 3 personnes, vendu à 15 € et tout les DLC offert.

*Invisible Inc* 7H
Pas fait non plus, mais j’ai cherché dans les jeux courts. Et pi c’est Klei, jamais été déçu par un jeu Klei (Don't starve, oxygen not included, mark of the ninja, shank 1 et 2)


C’est ma première participation à l’event du backlog, dis-moi si ça te convient ou non.

Des ziboux et bonne chance.

EDIT : Alors j’y connais rien, je peux faire la liste sur le site maintenant, ou on attend d’être d’accord avant de la valider ?

EEDIT : Salut parpaingue :-)

EEEDIT : Mais comment on peut finir des truc comme cities syline. ET A LA MANETTE, sur console ???  ::huh::

----------


## Kulfy

Je suis un petit peu embêté *MystickTroy*, tu dis vouloir des jeux plutôt court, mais - j'ai calculé - le temps moyen sur les 25 jeux de ton backlog est de 21h  :Sweat: 
Tu me confirmes qu'il ne faut piocher que sur ton google doc, et pas sur ton profil steam ? (je t'ai envoyé une invit' pour pouvoir accéder à ta liste de jeux)

----------


## Kulfy

Je t'ai malgré tout bricolé une liste, tu me diras si cela te convient :




> *Alan Wake* (14.5h) : Je m'y suis collé pour un précédent event, et j'y ai passé un très bon moment.
> *Dark Souls remastered* (44.5h) : Un titre qui a *révolutionné* le genre, au point de créer son propre sous-genre. Objectif ici : faire sonner l'une des deux cloches de l'éveil (la cloche de la paroisse gardée par les gargouilles à priori, sauf si tu enquilles directement sur Blighttown, mais dans ce cas je te souhaite bien du courage )
> *Discworld Noir* (15h) : Je ne connais pas les jeux issus de l'univers de Pratchett, mais j'ai dévoré une bonne partie de ses annales du disque monde ; ça ne peut pas être mauvais.
> *Firewatch* (4.5h) : C'était le seul jeu sous les 5h dans ta liste, donc bon, voilà !
> *The Witness* (24.5h) : Gros coup de coeur de mon côté, après Braid, Jonathan Blow continue de montrer qui est le patron des puzzle-game
> *Sam & Max - Hit the Road !* (5.5h) : Et un petit point&click LucasArt pour clôturer la liste ; jamais joué à celui-ci, mais j'en ai entendu beaucoup de bien.

----------


## pierrecastor

Vouali vlouala, bon courage à toi et profite en au mieux.

Merci et Event à fond de ton coté.

EDIT  @Kulfy : Très bonne liste, 

_Alan Wake_ était une très bonne surprise pour moi. L’ambiance Stephen king, on est dedans.
_Dark Souls remaster_, je suis dessus, il me manque le boss final, le dragon à la con et manu, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé l’expérience. 
Je suis un grand fan de Pratchett, et _Discworld noir_, c'est le plus accessible des point and click sur son univers. J'adore le mélange avec le polar noir.
_Firewatch_, très bon walking simulator, une narration au petit onions.
_The Witness_, voir au dessus : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Faut aimer les puzzles games, c’est plus long que demandé, mais c’est un chef-d’œuvre du jeu vidéo. Du genre qui tire le medium au rang d’art. Une réelle révolution dans le game design et la construction de jeu vidéo. (Non mais vraiment ! : wub

----------


## MystickTroy

> Je t'ai malgré tout bricolé une liste, tu me diras si cela te convient :


La liste est parfaite Kulfy, je te remercie  ::): 

Il y a de tout et j'ai hâte de découvrir l'un des jeux que tu as choisi !

(En fait, ma définition de jeu court est très large : je vais considérer un jeu "court" si le système de jeu est simple à prendre en main et le scénario fluide, même s'il fait 15 heures. Désolé, j'aurais dû être plus clair dans ma présentation !)

----------


## PeaK

> Ca me semblerait judicieux en effet. Rien que pour aller jusqu'au WoF, sans connaître, il y a de quoi s'occuper des dizaines d'heures…


OK, du coup je précise: Pour Terraria l'objectif sera de tuer l'Oeil de Cthulhu, qui arrive assez vite étant donné qu'il est parmi les premiers boss (si ce n'est le premier). Ca permet d'avoir déjà une bonne idée de ce qu'est Terraria, même si ce n'est que le tout début. Libre à Leooneil de continuer ensuite s'il accroche.  :^_^:

----------


## madgic

> *Madgic* ce qui est écrit sur ton profil est vrai ? BLAEO pas à jour ? Faut que je regarde sur ton profil Steam ?


Oui il est pas à jour en plus je me suis inscrit à la dernière minute hier soir.

Sinon moi je dois choisir les jeux pour Eurok mais le profil est complètement vide, pas de lien Steam, google sheet, blaeo... Ca va être compliquer de te choisir des jeux.

----------


## Franky Mikey

L'hôpital, la charité…  :Mellow2:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Pour *sebarnolds*, j'ai fait ce choix :
> 
> *Bayonetta* : un bon beat'em all des familles, bien énervé comme il faut avec une super bande-son.
> *Bioshock Remastered* : surtout pour la très chouette ambiance que l'on peut trouver dans le monde de Rapture
> *Deus Ex : Human Revolution* : il est plus long que les 15 heures max mais j'ai trouvé la proposition très intéressante et le jeu assez malin dans son scénario
> *Rayman Legends* : Un plateformer simple, efficace, mignon et accessible tout en offrant quand même du challenge
> *Sherlock Holmes : Crimes & Punishments* : Jeu d'enquête plutôt bien fichu dans l'univers du célèbre détective anglais.
> *Wolfenstein 2 : The New Colossus* : Pan pan boum boum chez les nazis, un défouloir jouissif pour aider ce bon vieux Blazkowicz à faire la révolution avec l'aide des résistants
> 
> De même, s'il y a un souci dans cette liste de jeux, on peut s'arranger pour faire des modifications !


Oh l'autre, il veut ma mort avec cette liste : y'a rien qui dure moins de 10h là-dedans ! Bon, je vais pas chipoter, mais un ou deux jeux un peu plus courts, ça aurait été pas mal.

Bioshock, j'ai déjà commencé il y a très longtemps puis laissé tombé... c'est l'occasion. Deus Ex, depuis le temps que je l'ai, je m'étais dit que j'allais relancer le tout premier d'abord... il est sans doute temps d'être lucide et de le lancer direct  ::):  Wolfenstein était par contre déjà au chaud sur mon disque dur, je vais sans doute commencer par celui-là.

Si tu pouvais choisir autre chose que Rayman Legends par contre, ça m'arrangerait. J'ai fait Origins cette année et j'arrivais à saturation sur les derniers niveaux : j'ai besoin d'une plus longue pause avant d'entamer celui-ci  ::P: 

Merci !

----------


## sebarnolds

Ma liste pour *Mordicus* (heureusement qu'il y a un Google Doc vu que ton profil Steam est privé) :
- *Stick it to The Man!* (4-5h) : Un ovni que j'avais adoré à l'époque ! A faire en priorité, pour ne pas le laisser dormir dans cette catégorie "Autre - Fonds de bundles" où il est.
- *The Darkness 2* (6-8h) : Un jeu très brutal et, il me semble, d'une difficulté relativement accessible. J'avais adoré le jeu à l'époque.
- *Late Shift* (1-2h) : Un FMV sympa, avec cependant un défaut génant (pas moyen de passer des vidéos). Normalement, la re-jouabilité est bonne. Perso, j'avais passé un bon moment dessus. Pas de puzzles ici cependant, juste des choix de dialogues (si je me souviens bien).
- *Tsioque* (3h) : Un point'n click (encore) sympa, que j'avais kickstarté à l'époque. J'ai bien aimé aussi.
- *Dust: An Elysian Tail* (10-13h) : Histoire de changer un peu de style, un jeu de plate-formes / metroidvania. La difficulté est bien dosée et le jeu assez fun. On me l'a proposé dans un précédent event et j'avais au final adoré alors que je ne savais vraiment pas à quoi m'attendre.
- *Full Throttle Remastered* (4h) : Un point'n click Lucasart plutôt moyen en ce qui concerne les puzzles, mais l'histoire est intéressante. Le jeu du thème, c'est celui-ci : Qui d'autre que des motards pour incarner la révolution ?  ::): 

Voilà, j'espère que ça te plaira. J'ai suivi ta recommandation sur ton profil et mis de bons jeux d'aventure. Il y en a cependant encore plein d'autres dans ton backlog à recommander/faire (Puzzle Agent, *Syberia 2*, *Brutal Legend*, les Sam & Max, Whispers of a Machine, Technobabylon, Night in the Woods, Oxenfree, *The Darkside Detective*, *The Wolf Among Us*, *The Rise of the Tomb Raider*...).

Bon amusement !

----------


## madgic

J'ai trouvé ton profil Steam sur CPC, Je ferais la sélection ce midi ou ce soir  :;): 

Et ça c'est une liste que j'aime, où il faut fouiller dans une liste de centaines de jeux sur Steam.

----------


## darkvador

> Ouaiiiis, je m'attendais à avoir Assassin's Creed III, il est donc temps que je m'y mette !  
> Héhé, sacrée liste ! J'ai du pain sur la planche, va pas falloir chômer. C'est parti, je relève le défi ! Je me sens en joie pour cette première participation, ahah !
> 
> 
> Et voici la liste pour *darkvador*, en essayant de respecter au maximum ses souhaits (jeux courts notamment) :
> 
> *Bastion*, parce que... parce que pour protéger Paris des Anglais au XIVème siècle, un bastion plus massif et important que les autres fut construit : la Bastille. À partir de là, comment ne pas évoquer cet évènement emblématique que fut la prise de la Bastille en 1789 ?! Bastion, Bastille, Révolution tout ça... ça passe non ? 
> *Bioshock 2*, si tu as aimé le 1er alors ce deuxième opus est une valeur sûre. Certes, il ne révolutionne pas les choses (pour rester dans le thème, ahum), mais ses quelques nouveautés, son scénario et le côté action sont sympas. Je l'ai beaucoup apprécié et c'était cool de retourner à Rapture. Durée de vie entre 12 et 14h environ, ça me semble raisonnable.
> *Kathy Rain*, un point'n'click de 2016 très typé '90 avec une intrigue et des personnages intéressants. Un titre que j'ai également apprécié et qui se termine relativement vite aussi.
> ...


Merci pour la liste, elle est parfaite. JE vais commencer par faire Star Wars squadrons je pense

----------


## darkvador

Voilà la liste de jeu pour PeaK

*Inside* 3½ Hours car tu as bien aimé Limbo et que c'est vraiment une perle
*Assassin's Creed Unity* 16½ Hours pour le thème de la révolution
*Kingdom : classic* 7 Hours car j'adore ce jeu que j'ai découvert pour un event
*The Witness* 17½ Hours magnifique jeu également plus coloré que les précédent
*Hue* 4½ Hours le concept est très sympa et original et en plus il est court
*Beyond Good & Evil* 11 Hours j'étais tombé amoureux de Jade à l'époque j'espère qu'il n'a pas trop mal vieilli 

Bon jeu

----------


## ajcrou

A maxtidus10

Choix difficile vu ta liste (beaucoup de jeux me donne envie).

Est-ce que cette liste te conviendrait ? (sinon, je ferais d'autres choix).

1° : 11-11: Memories Retold
Je ne peux que conseiller ce jeu vu la thématique abordée… (même si la fin est fortement critiquable, il aborde des éléments fort intéressants sur la WWI notamment l’un des chapitres). J’aime bien aussi la pâte graphique. Et puis Elijah Wood. Alors, certes le gameplay est très basique, mais une bonne expérience.
(5 heures selon How Long to Beat)

2° : A Short Hike
Là encore, pas un jeu à gameplay, mais l’histoire est sympathique à suivre. J’ai passé un bon moment dessus.
(2 heures selon How Long to Beat)

3° : Life is Strange
Car les jeux narratifs et épisodiques, c’est toujours un moment agréable à passer. 
(15 heures, selon How Long to Beat pour l'ensemble, mais tu peux te limiter au premier épisode pour l’Event, et faire ou pas les suivants selon ton impression de l'épisode).

4° : Metro 2033 Redux
Un petit FPS pour varié. 
(environ 12 heures, selon How Long to Beat, puis tu enchaînes avec le bouquin pour compléter…).

5° : Shadow Tactics : Blades of the Shogun
En vrai, je ne suis pas forcément fan des jeux imposant de l’infiltration / puzzle, mais, j’y ai bien accroché, car vraiment bien réalisé niveau gameplay.
(difficile à juger de la longueur pour ce type de jeu : 30 heures selon How Long to Beat mais probablement très variable. Éventuellement, si les orgas sont d’accord, on peut se fixer sur la nécessité de passer les 4 premières missions avec screenshot à l’appui ?).

6° : Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Car « Révolution »… En vrai, j’ai bien aimé la narration, ainsi que les thématiques évoquées donc…
(à noter qu’il est plus long : 20 à 30 heures selon How Long to Beat, mais comme les autres sont relatives courts).

----------


## PeaK

> Voilà la liste de jeu pour PeaK
> 
> *Inside* 3½ Hours car tu as bien aimé Limbo et que c'est vraiment une perle
> *Assassin's Creed Unity* 16½ Hours pour le thème de la révolution
> *Kingdom : classic* 7 Hours car j'adore ce jeu que j'ai découvert pour un event
> *The Witness* 17½ Hours magnifique jeu également plus coloré que les précédent
> *Hue* 4½ Hours le concept est très sympa et original et en plus il est court
> *Beyond Good & Evil* 11 Hours j'étais tombé amoureux de Jade à l'époque j'espère qu'il n'a pas trop mal vieilli 
> 
> Bon jeu


Merci pour cette belle liste darkvador, je vais sans doute commencer par Inside qui me faisait de l'oeil depuis un moment!
J'ai juste une petite requête, est-ce que c'est possible de remplacer Assassin's Creed Unity par Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag ? J'essaye de les faire dans l'ordre, du coup ca m'arrangerait... Et puis c'est un peu la révolution des pirates, ca passe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Scylite

> Voici ma sélection pour *Scylite*. Je l'enregistrerai sur le site demain (pour laisser le temps pour une objection).
> 
> *Papers, Please* (5h) _thème (régime autoritaire -> révolution, si, si)_
> Le jeu du thème. Développé par Lucas Pope qui a aussi fait un de mes jeu préféré (Return of the Obra Dinn). Aka *Douane Simulator*. Derrière le thème assez sombre, le jeu reste simple dans ses mécaniques (pas d'énigme ou de truc tordu).
> 
> *A Short Hike* (2h)
> Sélectionné facilement pour deux raisons : court & cool. Un jeu de plate-forme 3D très chill.
> 
> *Hitman* (15h)
> ...


Oh tout me fait envie dans cette liste, juste The Witness qui m'effraye un peur mais c'est l'occasion de m'y confronter ! Pour les bonus j'ai eu chaud, Torments il donne envie mais je sais que passé le premier acte c'est l'enfer, et Victoria j'attends le 3 maintenant  ::): 

Dites, c'est le hasard total qui fait que je donne des jeux à Nacodaco qui lui-même m'en a donné, ou bien j'ai rien compris ? En tout cas je suis dessus, ce soir au plus tard !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de voir sur le site que Doggy D a choisi mes jeux mais il y a un hic, 3 jeux sur 6 sont dans ma liste des jeux finis sur BLAEO et un autre est entamé déjà.
ça avait fait pareil au dernier event, y'a un souci avec ma liste ou c'est juste que les gens sont pas habitués à prendre la bonne liste sur BLAEO ? Pourtant j'ai mis le lien direct vers la liste "Never Played", je comprends pas...




> Bioshock Remastered: déjà entamé et laissé de côté (pour le moment)
> Samorost 1: celui-là c'est OK
> Crysis Warhead: déjà fini
> Resident Evil: celui-là c'est OK
> Mirror's Edge: déjà fini
> Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice: déjà fini


Est-ce possible aux admins de supprimer les 4 jeux entamés/finis pour m'en mettre d'autres ?

Je remets ici le lien vers la liste de jeux non débutés sur BLAEO, qui est bien à jour:
https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played

Et je m'en vais choisir des jeux pour mon binôme  :;):

----------


## leeoneil

Voici ma liste pour *Parpaingue*. Backlog de fou, réparti sur plusieurs plateforme et consoles.....  ::O: 
J'ai pris le temps de parcourir toutes les listes, mais je m'y connais peu en jeu console. Ceci-dit j'ai réussi à piocher des trucz à droite à gauche, histoire de bien varier les styles, et rien de vraiment long !
J'espère qu'il n'est pas dans l'équipe adverse (sinon je change pour ne mettre que des RPG de 200h) !  ::P: 

*Beneath a steel sky* - GOG - 6h pour le thème de l'event !
Un classique du point and click à découvrir absolument. Il va falloir lancer une révolution dans ce futur bien glauque, et surtout, c'est développé par... révolution software....
 ::trollface:: 

*Cadence of hyrule* - Switch - 6h
La version simplifiée de Crypt of the Necrodancer, dans l'univers de Zelda.
*Hexen* - Steam - 10h
Un gros classique bien bourrin, histoire d'avoir un FPS dans le lot.
*Owlboy* - GOG - 8h
Parce-que c'est beau si on aime les pixels, et que c'est pas trop difficile.
*Fight'n Rage* - GOG - 3h30
Une très bonne surprise de ces dernières années. On peut y passer des dizaine d'heure, mais le finir une fois avec un des personnages suffira pour valider l'event.
*Star Fox Zero* - Wii U - 5h
Parce-que ça me rappelle les heures passées sur Starfox sur SNES.... En espérant que l'aspect nostalgie fonctionne pour toi aussi.

edit : merci Peak pour la liste !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Dites, c'est le hasard total qui fait que je donne des jeux à Nacodaco qui lui-même m'en a donné, ou bien j'ai rien compris ? En tout cas je suis dessus, ce soir au plus tard !


Hasard total ! C'est déjà arrivé mais c'est rare.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de voir sur le site que Doggy D a choisi mes jeux mais il y a un hic, 3 jeux sur 6 sont dans ma liste des jeux finis sur BLAEO et un autre est entamé déjà.
> ça avait fait pareil au dernier event, y'a un souci avec ma liste ou c'est juste que les gens sont pas habitués à prendre la bonne liste sur BLAEO ? Pourtant j'ai mis le lien direct vers la liste "Never Played", je comprends pas...
> 
> 
> 
> Est-ce possible aux admins de supprimer les 4 jeux entamés/finis pour m'en mettre d'autres ?
> 
> Je remets ici le lien vers la liste de jeux non débutés sur BLAEO, qui est bien à jour:
> https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played
> ...


Oui, je peux faire la manip' cet aprèm.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Hasard total ! C'est déjà arrivé mais c'est rare.


C'est mignon quand ça arrive aux amoureux hein  ::siffle::

----------


## Scylite

> Hasard total ! C'est déjà arrivé mais c'est rare.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, je peux faire la manip' cet aprèm.


En plus comme il dit on a des gouts similaires, tant de choupinerie dans le hasard  ::wub::

----------


## banditbandit

> L'event est *OUVERT* 
> 
> Vous pouvez découvrir vos binôme sur le site ! https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event
> Attention à bien lire dans le bon sens.
> 
> Le choix des jeux commence dès à présent. Le plus tôt sera le mieux, mais on peut aller jusqu'à ce week-end. 
> 
> 
> *!!! WARING !!!* Les *équipes* sont constituées. 
> ...


J'aurais tellement aimé faire partie de l'équipe des *VAFFANCOOL*  ::lol::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

*Madgic* je fais ta liste ce soir. Et je regarde bien sur Steam alors.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et je m'en vais choisir des jeux pour mon binôme


 ::lol:: 

Si jamais t'as des questions, n'hésite pas à me contacter.

----------


## darkvador

> Merci pour cette belle liste darkvador, je vais sans doute commencer par Inside qui me faisait de l'oeil depuis un moment!
> J'ai juste une petite requête, est-ce que c'est possible de remplacer Assassin's Creed Unity par Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag ? J'essaye de les faire dans l'ordre, du coup ca m'arrangerait... Et puis c'est un peu la révolution des pirates, ca passe.


Moi je ne peux plus le modifier mais un gentil admin sera surement d'accord pour le faire

----------


## parpaingue

> Voici ma liste pour *Parpaingue*. Backlog de fou, réparti sur plusieurs plateforme et consoles..... 
> J'ai pris le temps de parcourir toutes les listes, mais je m'y connais peu en jeu console. Ceci-dit j'ai réussi à piocher des trucz à droite à gauche, histoire de bien varier les styles, et rien de vraiment long !
> J'espère qu'il n'est pas dans l'équipe adverse (sinon je change pour ne mettre que des RPG de 200h) !


J'ai tout noté comme un gros bourrin dans le fichier, avec tout le bordel accumulé sur des années en me disant "mais si, j'aurai le temps d'y jouer"  ::): 
Ça fait une liste variée, c'est cool.

Pour pierrecastor:

*Oxenfree* Blabla plutôt sympa 4/5h A essayer de faire en max 2 sessions assez rapprochées pour rester dedans
*Cave Story+* Pas un metroidvania, un peu révolution en plus 7h
*OutRun 2006: Coast 2 Coast* Vroum vroum vrouuuuuuuuum 6h
*Little Nightmares* "Puzzle platformer" ambiance chelou 4h
*Bioshock 2*  PAN PAN BOUM BOUM 11h
*Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty* : la révolution avec des prouts 7h

----------


## Scylite

Quand on choisit des jeux pour son binome, on peut prendre des jeux qu'on a pas fait mais dont on a entendu beaucoup de bien / vu jouer ? J'essaye de favoriser ceux que j'ai testé mais si je m'y limites ça restreint pas mal quand même.

----------


## madgic

> Quand on choisit des jeux pour son binome, on peut prendre des jeux qu'on a pas fait mais dont on a entendu beaucoup de bien / vu jouer ? J'essaye de favoriser ceux que j'ai testé mais si je m'y limites ça restreint pas mal quand même.


Oui et puis sinon ça peut devenir compliqué dans certains cas.

D'ailleurs il y a cette page sur le site : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/jeux qui récapitule tout les jeux, combien de fois ils ont étés proposés et finis, la note moyenne et les commentaires associés, ce qui peut aider à choisir dans certains cas  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

@JulLeBarge et @PeaK : J'ai modifié vos listes pour que vous puissiez rentrer de nouveaux jeux à la place  :;):  




> Quand on choisit des jeux pour son binome, on peut prendre des jeux qu'on a pas fait mais dont on a entendu beaucoup de bien / vu jouer ? J'essaye de favoriser ceux que j'ai testé mais si je m'y limites ça restreint pas mal quand même.


Ah tu peux même lui mettre des jeux dont tu sais pertinemment qu'ils sont tout nazes, c'est son backlog, à un moment il faut assumer  ::trollface:: 
C'est même recommandé si ton binôme est un VAFFANCOOL

----------


## Scylite

> Ah tu peux même lui mettre des jeux dont tu sais pertinemment qu'ils sont tout nazes, c'est son backlog, à un moment il faut assumer 
> C'est même recommandé si ton binôme est un VAFFANCOOL


C'est mon équipe, je vais donc être gentil (et il m'a pas mis un jeu qu'il aurait mis à quelqu'un qu'il déteste alors bon je vais être reconnaissant  ::ninja:: )

----------


## PeaK

> Moi je ne peux plus le modifier mais un gentil admin sera surement d'accord pour le faire





> @JulLeBarge et @PeaK : J'ai modifié vos listes pour que vous puissiez rentrer de nouveaux jeux à la place


Merci Kulfy! Darkvador, tu dois avoir la main pour remplir le champs vide du coup (je ne peux pas le faire moi-même). Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Si jamais t'as des questions, n'hésite pas à me contacter.


Pas de souci, j'ai pas eu besoin. J'ai essayé de prendre des titres que je connaissais ou que j'avais fait, et dans des styles de jeu différents. Pas de jeux qui font peur ni de jeux trop longs  :;): 

Voici la liste:
*AC3*: C'est le jeu dans le thème de l'évent. Je l'ai pas fait mais il a bonne presse ! Il faut compter environ 16h.*Book of Demons*: un hack&slash un peu atypique, très joli, très bien foutu. L'objectif pour l'event c'est de réussir à battre le boss de fin avec n'importe quel personnage (ça m'a pris environ 10h de mon côté).*Crysis*: c'est pas possible d'avoir encore ce jeu dans son backlog en 2021 ! Très bon FPS solo qui n'a pas dû trop mal vieillir. Et ça se finit en 10h*Grow Home*: second jeu Ubi de la sélection mais dans un style très différent. Je l'avais fait lors d'un précédent event et j'avais bien aimé. Assez court en plus (2,5 heures)*Mafia II*: Definitive Edition: J'ai joué à la version originale de Mafia 2 et j'avais adoré cette histoire et cette ambiance. 12h pour finir l'histoire.*Last Day of June*: un jeu un peu spécial, très mélancolique et poétique, j'avais adoré. Et la musique est à tomber (normal, c'est du Steven Wilson, mon artiste préféré ^^). Et c'est court, 3h seulement.

Voilà, j'espère que ça te plaira, n'hésites pas si tu veux changer un titre qui n'irait pas dans la liste.
Bon event !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> @JulLeBarge et @PeaK : J'ai modifié vos listes pour que vous puissiez rentrer de nouveaux jeux à la place  
> 
> 
> Ah tu peux même lui mettre des jeux dont tu sais pertinemment qu'ils sont tout nazes, c'est son backlog, à un moment il faut assumer 
> C'est même recommandé si ton binôme est un VAFFANCOOL


Merci, du coup la main est à* Doggy D* me concernant

----------


## Nacodaco

> Ah tu peux même lui mettre des jeux dont tu sais pertinemment qu'ils sont tout nazes, c'est son backlog, à un moment il faut assumer


Attention, je n'ai pas encore validé sa liste, je suis en mesure de me venger  :<_<:

----------


## SilverPig

Je ne me suis finalement pas inscrit, je vais pas pouvoir respecter l'engagement, malgré un thème aguicheur  ::ninja::  ,trop de trucs à gérer cet été, mais amusez vous bien  ::lol::  Ce sera pour une prochaine fois!

----------


## MystickTroy

> Oh l'autre, il veut ma mort avec cette liste : y'a rien qui dure moins de 10h là-dedans ! Bon, je vais pas chipoter, mais un ou deux jeux un peu plus courts, ça aurait été pas mal.
> 
> Bioshock, j'ai déjà commencé il y a très longtemps puis laissé tombé... c'est l'occasion. Deus Ex, depuis le temps que je l'ai, je m'étais dit que j'allais relancer le tout premier d'abord... il est sans doute temps d'être lucide et de le lancer direct  Wolfenstein était par contre déjà au chaud sur mon disque dur, je vais sans doute commencer par celui-là.
> 
> Si tu pouvais choisir autre chose que Rayman Legends par contre, ça m'arrangerait. J'ai fait Origins cette année et j'arrivais à saturation sur les derniers niveaux : j'ai besoin d'une plus longue pause avant d'entamer celui-ci 
> 
> Merci !


Pas de soucis ! Je te retire Rayman Legends et je vais essayer de te trouver un jeu de moins de 5 heures pour te le remplacer  :;):  Je m'en occupe ce soir si ça te convient !

Du coup, est-ce qu'un gentil admin peut retirer Rayman de la liste que j'ai soumise ? Merci d'avance !

----------


## Supergounou

> Voilà, j'espère que ça te plaira, n'hésites pas si tu veux changer un titre qui n'irait pas dans la liste.
> Bon event !


Merci pareillement !
C'est parfait comme liste.

----------


## madgic

Et voilà la liste pour Eurok




> Black The Fall : inside/limbo like qui m'a été proposé lors d'un précédent event et qui m'avait bien plu
> Dishonored 2 : parce que Dishonored et que t'as fat le 1
> Frostpunk : magnifique ambiance, l'objectif sera de finir le le premier scénario
> Path of Giants : petit jeu de logique avec une très belle da
> Mages of Mystralia : très bon jeu d'aventure où on crée soit même ses sorts
> Orwell: Keeping an Eye On You : la révolution 3.0 est en marche !

----------


## Kulfy

> Du coup, est-ce qu'un gentil admin peut retirer Rayman de la liste que j'ai soumise ? Merci d'avance !


C'est fait.


Sinon, on en parle de Miladzeu qui finit un jeu en 2H top chrono alors que tout le monde n'a pas encore été servi ? Où sont les bonnes manières ?
Je vous le dis, ce n'est pas chez les Sambalek qu'on verrait ça.  ::siffle::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Moi je trouve ça pas mal. Il faut saluer l'effort !

Et l'encourager à le refaire en 1CC comme tout bon jeu d'arcade.  ::trollface::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Moi je trouve ça pas mal. Il faut saluer l'effort !


Moi j'aurais bien voulu le faire... si j'avais ma liste  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

> Je viens de voir sur le site que Doggy D a choisi mes jeux mais il y a un hic, 3 jeux sur 6 sont dans ma liste des jeux finis sur BLAEO et un autre est entamé déjà.
> ça avait fait pareil au dernier event, y'a un souci avec ma liste ou c'est juste que les gens sont pas habitués à prendre la bonne liste sur BLAEO ? Pourtant j'ai mis le lien direct vers la liste "Never Played", je comprends pas...
> 
> 
> 
> Est-ce possible aux admins de supprimer les 4 jeux entamés/finis pour m'en mettre d'autres ?
> 
> Je remets ici le lien vers la liste de jeux non débutés sur BLAEO, qui est bien à jour:
> https://www.backlog-assassins.net/us...s/never-played
> ...


Désolé j ai choisi tes jeux sur base de ta liste steam...
Je regarde sur BLAEO pour 4 nouveaux...

EDiT: voilà c est fait... Avec Jeu de l'event "Revolution" = Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition (le scénario se base sur une idée qui renverse le paradigme du super héros DC le plus iconique, alias Superman).
 Enjoy

----------


## MystickTroy

> C'est fait.


Merci  ::):

----------


## Miladzeu

> C'est fait.
> 
> 
> Sinon, on en parle de Miladzeu qui finit un jeu en 2H top chrono alors que tout le monde n'a pas encore été servi ? Où sont les bonnes manières ?
> Je vous le dis, ce n'est pas chez les Sambalek qu'on verrait ça.


C'est mon 1er event, forcément je suis particulièrement zélé  ::rolleyes::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Désolé j ai choisi tes jeux sur base de ta liste steam...
> Je regarde sur BLAEO pour 4 nouveaux...
> 
> EDiT: voilà c est fait... Avec Jeu de l'event "Revolution" = Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition (le scénario se base sur une idée qui renverse le paradigme du super héros DC le plus iconique, alias Superman).
>  Enjoy


Ah ok tout s'explique !

Merci pour la nouvelle liste !

Pour Injustice, je savais même pas qu'il y avait une campagne solo ^^ Et c'est un genre de jeu auquel j'ai jamais touché, ça va être la découverte totale !

----------


## Scylite

La campagne est pas si pire en plus, si tu acceptes le postulat "série B" dès le début.

----------


## Scylite

> Voici ma sélection pour *Scylite*. Je l'enregistrerai sur le site demain (pour laisser le temps pour une objection).
> 
> *Papers, Please* (5h) _thème (régime autoritaire -> révolution, si, si)_
> Le jeu du thème. Développé par Lucas Pope qui a aussi fait un de mes jeu préféré (Return of the Obra Dinn). Aka *Douane Simulator*. Derrière le thème assez sombre, le jeu reste simple dans ses mécaniques (pas d'énigme ou de truc tordu).
> 
> *A Short Hike* (2h)
> Sélectionné facilement pour deux raisons : court & cool. Un jeu de plate-forme 3D très chill.
> 
> *Hitman* (15h)
> ...



Allez à mon tour puisque le destin nous a double-binômé, ma sélection pour *Nacodaco* , avec qui je serais gentil contrairement à ce que de viles personnes m'ont conseillées, parce que 1- il a été gentil, 2- on est tous les deux de fiers *SAMBALEK* :

- *Disco Elysium* (20+ heures), thème
J'avais le droit de dépasser un peu sur les durées donc j'attaque direct. RPG narratif en vue iso qu'on ne présente plus, gros coup de cœur 2020 qui rentre dans le thème, même si tu es autorisé à ne pas nécessairement jouer un communiste révolutionnaire (mais y a un succès pour  :Cigare: )

- *Dishonored* (12 heures), thème
Un peu de format FPS, même si on est là sur de l'infiltration punchy (après les non-combats de DE, pour changer). La narration environnementale est top, l'ambiance globale aussi, et le gameplay bien dynamique avec plein d'approches possibles. Et on renverse un régime autoritaire en prime, c'est aussi dans le thème.

-* Starcraft II - Wings of Liberty* (18 heures sur HLTB mais ça me semble beaucoup), thèèèème (oui je sais il en fallait qu'un seul mébon)
On joue plus aux STR aujourd'hui et C'EST TRISTE. La première campagne de Starcraft II est assez prenante, avec la VF de Jack Bauer (RIP), des cinématiques tiptop et le gameplay maitrisé de Starcraft. Bonus, certaines missions se la jouent infiltration pour changer, et un hub entre chaque mission permet de personnaliser un peu son armée et de faire du social (bon c'est pas Mass Effect hein). Et on mène la révolte contre Arcturus Mensk, donc thème!

- *Inside* (4 heures), minithème
Parce que les jeux courts c'est bien aussi. Et parce sans aller jusqu'à dire que c'est un puzzle game, ça reste un jeu où faire bouger un peu ses méninges. Je l'ai pas fait, je l'ai backseat-gamé, et j'ai beaucoup aimé. Et on essaye d'y échapper à une société dystopique, donc thème, même si c'est pas une révolte collective.

-* This War of Mine* (11 heures), thème ?
Un jeu de gestion qui fout le cafard, qui est un peu répétitif, qui est parfois injuste, qui pousse à la révolte ( ::siffle:: ). Comme son thème, donc c'est parfait. Pas mal de setting possible, mais le but du challenge sera d'atteindre le cessez-le-feu au moins une fois.

- *Gone Home* (2 heures), pasthème sauf si l'adolescence est une révolte, ah mais oui, donc thème. Bim.
Mon premier walking simulator, une histoire simple, belle, peut-être un peu trop simpliste mais ça m'a touché. Vu la durée c'est un petit risque. Tu aimes les jeux à la telltale et je trouve qu'ils n'ont que peu de différence avec les walking simulator, donc je tente.

Pareil, je valide d'ici ce soir ou demain que tu aies le temps de râler si je propose n'importe quoi !

Mes propres recalés en bonus :


Spoiler Alert! 



*Assassins Creed 2* : il a mal vieilli je pense mais je l'avais adoré, avant de me lasser dès ses suites immédiates. 
*Darkest Dungeon* : une belle tuerie ce dungeon crawler, mais pour ne serait-ce qu'approcher de la fin on explose les compteurs chronologiques - je ne l'ai même pas encore fini moi-même
*Europa Universalis 4* : vu que tu as hésité avec Vicky 2 et que tu a roulé ta bosse sur les CK... mais pareil, c'est pas raisonnable en terme de temps. Pourtant il y a un succès fait exprès pour le thème
*Commando 1* : pour la nostalgie, mais en infiltration et même s'ils sont différents, ça aurait fait doublon avec Dishonored (et puis ça a du sacrément vieillir)

----------


## JulLeBarge

> La campagne est pas si pire en plus, si tu acceptes le postulat "série B" dès le début.


Cool alors  :;): 

Le seul de ma liste que je suis pas sûr d'avoir envie de lancer c'est Resident Evil. Je suis sur le 4 en ce moment et j'avoue que ça risque de faire beaucoup de RE (même si je sais que le 1er est très différent). Je le garde pour la fin au cas où.

----------


## Gorillaz

Flaaaaad, qu'est ce que tu fous ? J'attends ma liste  :Tap:

----------


## Flad

> Flaaaaad, qu'est ce que tu fous ? J'attends ma liste


Jsuis en présentiel donc ce soir.

----------


## Gorillaz

Bosser c'est so has been.
Aujourd'hui je suis de sortie au zoo avec 2 classes de CP ... Au secours j'en peux plus  :Emo:

----------


## maxtidus10

> A maxtidus10
> 
> Choix difficile vu ta liste (beaucoup de jeux me donne envie).
> 
> Est-ce que cette liste te conviendrait ? (sinon, je ferais d'autres choix).
> 
> 1° : 11-11: Memories Retold
> Je ne peux que conseiller ce jeu vu la thématique abordée… (même si la fin est fortement critiquable, il aborde des éléments fort intéressants sur la WWI notamment l’un des chapitres). J’aime bien aussi la pâte graphique. Et puis Elijah Wood. Alors, certes le gameplay est très basique, mais une bonne expérience.
> (5 heures selon How Long to Beat)
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour ton taf de sélection, la liste est très bien comme ça  ::):  Maintenant plus qu'à réussir à faire des petites pauses sur Cyberpunk pour y jouer, vu la longueur de certains jeux, j'en finirai forcément minimum un, c'est annoncé. Par contre il faut aussi que tu rentres la sélection sur le site, dans l'onglet choisir les jeux.


De mon côté je m'attèle tout de suite à ma tâche pour Chiff.

----------


## Tigri

La liste pour *CornedBeer*, les 3 premiers sont sur PC les autres sur console comme demandé : 

- *Portal 2* (8h30), un des meilleurs jeux qui existe, tu DOIS le jouer !
- *Max Payne 2* (6h30), un excellent jeu d'action, un peu vieux mais avec une histoir et un gameplay vraiment cool.
- *FEZ* (6h), jeu de plateforme coloré en 2D où il faut jouer avec la perspective pour avancer. Je l'ai eu moi-même lors d'un event précédent et j'ai bien aimé.
- *Ori & the Blind Forest* (Switch) (8h), un autre jeu que j'ai fait lors d'un event, plateformer rapide et très beau, avec une histoire déchirante.
- *Return of Obra Dinn* (Switch) (8h), celui-là je ne l'ai pas joué mais il a d'excellentes critiques et a un cachet particulier.
- *God of War 1* (PS Vita) (9h), jeu d'action connu de tous et apprécié. Il est temps de faire la révolution contre les dieux qui t'ont trahi !

Bon event  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

Ma sélection pour *CHIFF*
Comme tu n'as rien précisé sur ton profil de l'event, je considère que tu n'as pas de modificateur à apporter à la règle de base (que ce soit sur la durée ou les types de jeux) je vais donc la respecter à la règle. Et je vais aussi considérer que tout ce qui a 1 minute ou plus de jeux sur BLAO n'est pas sélectionnable, je ne prends donc en compte que les jeux qui ont vraiment 0 minutes lancés (si ce n'est pas ça, pense à écrire quelques mots sur le profil pour que ce soit préciser pour le prochain event.

- *Lara Croft GO* (3-5h) : Un petit jeu mobile qui m'a bien plu, puzzle game pas frustrant et vraiment joli je trouve, qui permet de passer un bon petit moment à se creuser la tête, mais pas trop non plus pour ne pas frustrer. Nickel pour s'occuper en buvant une petite bière fraiche dans un jardin cet été.

- *OlliOlli2: Welcome to Olliwood* (3-5h) : J'ai trouvé ce OlliOlli2 bien meilleur que le premier, tout simplement car il permet de rentrer dans un flow beaucoup plus facilement que son prédécesseur, et permet sur chaque défi de réaliser des combots infinis, grâce à la dynamique de ride même sur un sol plat. On peut ainsi se laisser enivrer par la glisse et réaliser des scores indécents au fil de nos figures endiablées… Cool dans son style arcade.

- *FarSky* (3-4h) : Jeu d'exploration beaucoup moins ambitieux qu'un subnautica, il n'en a pas moins de sympatiques qualities, comme la possibilité de construire des bases dans lesquelles on peut mettre un terrain de tennis facile. Il est court et j'avais bien apprécié l'expérience à l'époque, il a surement vieillit depuis, surtout comparé à du Subnautica, mais il est fait par un seul mec je crois, français qui plus est  ::P: 

- *DOOM* (11 à 16h) : Quel jeu ce Doom de 2016. FPS, je l'avais trouvé à 2 balles chez micromania, et je m'étais dit, allé pourquoi pas, et je n'ai pas été déçu. J'ai adoré le jeu, son flow, le sentiment de jouissance qu'il procure… Au point que j'ai fait un truc que je ne fais jamais, je suis allé chasser les succès après avoir fini le jeu, et j'ai même tâté le PvP (chose que je déteste normalement) un petit peu aussi.

- *PC Building Simulator* (26-33h  objectif réalisable en moins de 10h) : Ahah et oui on varie les genres à fond alors pourquoi pas ce petit simulateur digne de ce forum. Sache que j'ai commencé une campagne sur ce jeu il y a quelques temps. Je n'ai pas masse motivation pour le lancer, mais de temps en temps, je me fais une petite session dessus. Ton objectif sera, dans le mode campagne, de racheter 10% de l'entreprise de Tim, objectif largement réalisable en un temps décent.

- *Sid Meier's Civilization VI* : Jeu de gestion. Ce sera le jeu de cet event, car pour valider le jeu, tu devras réussir une champagne avec la France, et ainsi imposer ta révolution culturelle au monde  ::ninja:: . La campagne sera de la taille et de la difficulté de ton choix.


Pour le coup les styles de jeux varient totalement, j'espère que ça te permettra au moins une découverte sympa.

----------


## pierrecastor

> J'ai tout noté comme un gros bourrin dans le fichier, avec tout le bordel accumulé sur des années en me disant "mais si, j'aurai le temps d'y jouer" 
> Ça fait une liste variée, c'est cool.
> 
> Pour pierrecastor:
> 
> *Oxenfree* Blabla plutôt sympa 4/5h A essayer de faire en max 2 sessions assez rapprochées pour rester dedans
> *Cave Story+* Pas un metroidvania, un peu révolution en plus 7h
> *OutRun 2006: Coast 2 Coast* Vroum vroum vrouuuuuuuuum 6h
> *Little Nightmares* "Puzzle platformer" ambiance chelou 4h
> ...


Super, presque que des jeux qui me tentaient, sauf OutRun vu que je suis pas très Vroum Vroum. Merci pour la liste.

----------


## CornedBeer

Merci Tigri, superbe liste.  ::wub:: 
Bon God of War je l'ai déjà bien entamé, j'attendais le coup de pied au cul pour le finir, maintenant j'ai plus d'excuse. Kratos va me faire la peau de l'avoir laisser poireauter plus de trois ans.  ::'(: 

À *La Chouette* maintenant. Voici ta liste ! J'ai essayé de prendre différents types de jeu pour que tu puisses toujours en trouver un qui correspond à ton humeur.

*Grim Fandango Remastered* (11h) : un classique du Point'n'Click. L'ambiance et le design sont chouettes (du dum kzss  :Drum: ). Je l'ai fini il y a quelques années en utilisant une soluce, parce qu'il y a des parties où il est assez difficile de trouver comment avancer. À faire en VF, le doublage est bon. C'est dans le thème :
https://youtu.be/Q9-xbcuEw2o?t=126

*Amnesia: the dark descent* (8h) : un jeu d'horreur à la première personne. C'était un peu une révolution du genre, en tout cas il a eu bonne presse. Je l'ai pas fait, je suis un poltron.  ::siffle:: 

*Metro 2033* (10h) : un FPS histoire de se défouler un peu pendant l'été. Je l'ai pas fait, je préfère prendre la voiture (pouin pouin pouin pouiiinnnn). Y a une version Redux qui existe, ça vaut peut-être le coup de se renseigner là-dessus. 

*Osmos* (6h) : un peu de détente bon sang ! Je l'ai fait il y a longtemps, j'en ai pas vraiment de souvenir, ce qui n'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose en soit.  :;): 

*Door Kickers* (6h) : un jeu de stratégie réflexion qui me tente bien. Tu me diras si ça vaut le coup.

*Wizorb* (4h) : le jeu court de la sélection, un casse- brique. Premier jeu de Tribute Games, un studio que j'aime bien. Je cherche quelqu'un qui me motiverait à le faire, Altay n'avait malheureusement pas apprécié lors de l'event précédent, donc je compte sur toi.  :;): 

J'attends ta confirmation avant de poster ça sur le site de l'event.

----------


## leeoneil

> *The End is Nigh* (10h)
> J'étais obligé de choisir au moins un platformer 2D. Celui-ci fait parti des meilleurs.


Même si c'est pas pour moi, attention arnaque, il m'a été proposé dans le cadre d'un des précédent event, et je suis toujours dessus, loiiiiiin de la fin avec 15h de jeu...
...
Oui en fait je suis nul, ce jeu me traumatise !  ::cry:: 

Wizorb moi j'avais trouvé ça génial comme idée !
Un casse brique / RPG  ::wub::

----------


## CornedBeer

> Wizorb moi j'avais trouvé ça génial comme idée !
> Un casse brique / RPG


Oui tu nous avais dit ça quand Kaede avait abandonné. Grâce à toi il est de retour dans ma wishlist.
J'attends le retour de la chouette avant de me le prendre.  :;):

----------


## Flad

Ma sélection pour Gorinaz  ::ninja::  : 
(que du petit jeu, puisque môssieur veut pas jouer plus de 10h -noob-)

- *Guns Gore & Cannoli* (un révolution dans la mafia ou presque) env. 5h ;
- *Wonder Boy : The Dragon's Trap* (amorce d'une révolution dans le remaster de vieux jeux) env. 5h ;
- Mirror (oh le cochon !) (une révolution dans ton zlip !) env. 8h ;
- *Project Warlock* (une révolution dans le fps pixel... ou pas) env. 8h ;
- *Call of Cthulhu* (une révolution chez les grands anciens !) env. 9h ;
- *Broken Age* (un pointer/cliquer révolutionnaire plein de récits !) env. 11h .

Voili voilou.
Tu me dis si ça te va et je valide sur le site ma pinçounette  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

Merci de pas m'avoir oublié mon petit rouquemoute  ::wub:: 
La sélection me va bien, à part Mirror ... Bah oui je l'ai déjà commencé figure toi, mais c'est le genre de jeux qui se déguste par petits bouts  :Indeed: 
Comme tu as su rester raisonnable sur les durées, tu peux remplacer par un jeu plus conséquent  ::): 
Par contre tu as vu que dans mon doc il y a un onglet "possédés", hein ?

----------


## Flad

> Merci de pas m'avoir oublié mon petit rouquemoute 
> La sélection me va bien, à part Mirror ... Bah oui je l'ai déjà commencé figure toi, mais c'est le genre de jeux qui se déguste par petits bouts 
> Comme tu as su rester raisonnable sur les durées, tu peux remplacer par un jeu plus conséquent


Moonlighter 14h pour le main ça te va ? Sinon c'est Yakuza 0 que tu as commencé mais jamais fini  ::trollface::

----------


## La Chouette

> Merci Tigri, superbe liste. 
> Bon God of War je l'ai déjà bien entamé, j'attendais le coup de pied au cul pour le finir, maintenant j'ai plus d'excuse. Kratos va me faire la peau de l'avoir laisser poireauter plus de trois ans. 
> 
> À *La Chouette* maintenant. Voici ta liste ! J'ai essayé de prendre différents types de jeu pour que tu puisses toujours en trouver un qui correspond à ton humeur.
> 
> *Grim Fandango Remastered* (11h) : un classique du Point'n'Click. L'ambiance et le design sont chouettes (du dum kzss ). Je l'ai fini il y a quelques années en utilisant une soluce, parce qu'il y a des parties où il est assez difficile de trouver comment avancer. À faire en VF, le doublage est bon. C'est dans le thème :
> https://youtu.be/Q9-xbcuEw2o?t=126
> 
> *Amnesia: the dark descent* (8h) : un jeu d'horreur à la première personne. C'était un peu une révolution du genre, en tout cas il a eu bonne presse. Je l'ai pas fait, je suis un poltron. 
> ...


Je sais pas combien j'en finirai, mais ça me convient  :;):

----------


## CornedBeer

> Je sais pas combien j'en finirai, mais ça me convient


Je peux toujours remplacer un jeu long par un jeu court si tu veux.
Si t'as pas énormément de temps disponible pour jouer c'est pas déconnant.

----------


## Mordicus

La liste pour *Biscuitkzh* ! 

*Batman : Arkham Asylum*  (15 heures)

Afin de péter un peu des genoux et de remettre de l’ordre à l’asile d'Arkham, je propose l’emblématique Batman Arkham Asylum, très bon jeu d’action/aventure ponctué de quelques petites énigmes de l’homme mystère.

*Frostpunk* (de 10 à 20 heures)

Pour se rafraîchir en cette période estivale, pourquoi pas une partie du gai et primesautier Frostpunk ? Un survival/stratégie/gestion qui te fera découvrir quel genre de leader tu es !

* Grim Fandango Remastered* (11 heures)

Alors, oui, pour illustrer le thème de la révolution, j’aurais pu choisir Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Trop évident ! On va plutôt opter pour un vieux point & Click qui plonge le joueur au pays des morts ambiance Mariachi, avec humour, style et énigmes (parfois) alambiquées. Et Viva la Revolution ! 

*Shantae and the Pirate's Curse* (8 heures)

Un très sympathique et très coloré jeu de plate-forme. C’est frais, rigolo et pas trop trop dur.

*The Stanley Parable* (2 heures)

Une "expérience" très courte qui joue avec humour et réflexion sur les codes de la narration et interroge la liberté toujours illusoire du joueur. 

*Shadowrun Returns* (12 heures)

Un RPG tour par tour isométrique qui permet d’apprécier un univers cyberpunk assez léché sans se perdre dans un jeu qui n’en finit pas. Une bonne intro à la licence Shadowrun.

Bon voilà, j’ai essayé de panacher les genres, j’espère que tu y trouveras ton compte.

----------


## ajcrou

> Merci beaucoup pour ton taf de sélection, la liste est très bien comme ça


Parfait.

Je viens d'entrer a liste des jeux sur le site de l'Event.

En espérant que tu passeras un bon moment sur les différents jeux (et je reviendrais peut-être pour sortir un petit pavé d'analyse historique pour "11-11: Memories Retold", lorsque tu l'auras terminé  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Mordicus

> Voilà, j'espère que ça te plaira. J'ai suivi ta recommandation sur ton profil et mis de bons jeux d'aventure. Il y en a cependant encore plein d'autres dans ton backlog à recommander/faire (Puzzle Agent, *Syberia 2*, *Brutal Legend*, les Sam & Max, Whispers of a Machine, Technobabylon, Night in the Woods, Oxenfree, *The Darkside Detective*, *The Wolf Among Us*, *The Rise of the Tomb Raider*...).
> 
> Bon amusement !


Je note, je note... Merci pour cette sélection équilibrée en tout cas ! Pour Steam j'avais pas fait gaffe, mais c'est surtout le google doc qui compte de toute façon (je vais quand même débloquer ça).

----------


## madgic

Et pendant ce temps là Biscuitkzh est toujours entrain de charger ma page de jeux Steam  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et pendant ce temps là Biscuitkzh est toujours entrain de charger ma page de jeux Steam


C'est ça !

----------


## ajcrou

> Et pendant ce temps là Biscuitkzh est toujours entrain de charger ma page de jeux Steam


Ces petits jeunes..., aucune patience...  :Fouras:

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini *Samorost 1*, mon premier jeu. Bon c'est super court (19 minutes pour moi), pas passionnant, est-ce vraiment un jeu ou juste une démo ?

J'attaque le suivant, sans doute Injustice.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Moonlighter 14h pour le main ça te va ? Sinon c'est Yakuza 0 que tu as commencé mais jamais fini


Yakuza le souci c'est que j'ai changé de PC et que j'ai pas pris le temps de le réinstaller ... Mais il me semble que j'étais pas le seul à devoir y jouer, non ?  ::trollface:: 

Sinon Moonlighter me paraît très bien ! La liste me paraît assez équilibrée et ne devrait pas trop faire chauffer ma vieille 1060, c'est gentil d'avoir pensé à elle  :^_^:

----------


## Flad

> Yakuza le souci c'est que j'ai changé de PC et que j'ai pas pris le temps de le réinstaller ... Mais il me semble que j'étais pas le seul à devoir y jouer, non ? 
> 
> Sinon Moonlighter me paraît très bien ! La liste me paraît assez équilibrée et ne devrait pas trop faire chauffer ma vieille 1060, c'est gentil d'avoir pensé à elle


Ca roule ma poule, je valide ça sur le site du coup :-)

----------


## CornedBeer

> J'ai fini *Samorost 1*, mon premier jeu. Bon c'est super court (19 minutes pour moi), pas passionnant, est-ce vraiment un jeu ou juste une démo ?
> 
> J'attaque le suivant, sans doute Injustice.


Le premier Samorost est un jeu flash sans prétention et gratuit. Le second est un peu plus long et plus intéressant (et payant il me semble, à un prix dérisoire). C'est sur ce genre de jeux que Amanita Design s'est fait la main avant de sortir Machinarium puis Botanicula.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> La liste pour *Biscuitkzh* ! 
> 
> *Batman : Arkham Asylum*  (15 heures)
> 
> Afin de péter un peu des genoux et de remettre de l’ordre à l’asile d'Arkham, je propose l’emblématique Batman Arkham Asylum, très bon jeu d’action/aventure ponctué de quelques petites énigmes de l’homme mystère.
> 
> *Frostpunk* (de 10 à 20 heures)
> 
> Pour se rafraîchir en cette période estivale, pourquoi pas une partie du gai et primesautier Frostpunk ? Un survival/stratégie/gestion qui te fera découvrir quel genre de leader tu es !
> ...


Merci beaucoup, super liste !

----------


## Nono

Je suis à la bourre, mais j'ai du réinstaller Vindoze.
Kaede, je me penche sur ta liste dès que j'ai réinstallé mon tableur, et j'essaie de te faire une sélection ASAP.
Pourrais-tu s'il te plait m'accepter sur Steam, afin que je puisse me faire une idée de tes préférences en matière de jeu (ou si tu peux me dire quels genres tu affectionnes, ça me permettra peut-être d'y voir clair).

edit : 6000 jeux ! Euh il va y avoir du retard sur la ligne...

----------


## Nono

> Pour *Nono*, qu'a pas une liste facile niveau choix :
> - *Alien Isolation*, parce que c'est quand même un super jeu d'horreur et qu'une petite sueur froide par cette chaleur c'est idéal 
> - *Opus Magnum*, un excellent jeu de réflexion et le plus abordable des jeux Zachtronics, deux conditions de victoire possibles : soit tu finis la campagne, soit tu fais 100 victoires au Sigmar's Garden 
> - *Snake Pass*, parce que faut bien un truc court et "relaxant" 
> - *Titan Souls*, même idée mais genre différent 
> - *LEGO The Hobbit*, vraiment pour se détendre avec un truc simple, celui-là
> - *Crusader Kings 2* pour le thème, avec un objectif choisi : passer de comte à roi au cours d'une partie, si tu pouvais en plus avoir des screenshots en cours de partie pour illustrer ta montée au pouvoir, ce serait parfait 
> 
> Les deux premiers sont un peu longs (15 à 20 heures), donc n'hésite pas à demander un changement, mais trouver des jeux que je connais et que j'apprécie dans ta liste s'est avéré plutôt complexe.


Merci beaucoup, tu t'en es bien sorti je trouve. Ma liste n'est pas épaisse et les jeux qui sont dessus ne font pas forcément envie, mais c'est pour ça que je m'inscris à l'event !  :Fourbe:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Enfin pour *Madgic* !

*The Council*  (14hrs) : jeu d’aventure narratif épisodique. Super chouette, et marrant. J'avais vraiment très bien aimé.

*GRIS* (4hrs) : théoriquement un jeu de puzzle, en pratique une experience audio visuelle merveilleuse.

**Mother Russia Bleeds** (4hrs) : On parle de la Russie, il y a le symbol de communistes sur la couverture. Pas besoin d'autres raisons pour l'établir comme jeu à thème, non ? Un mélange de Street of Rage et Hotline Miami, BeatEmAll à l'ancienne.

*Remember Me* (10hrs) : jeu d'action/aventure en 3eme personne. Il m'a toujours intéressée mais je l'ai gâché en regardant un playthrough complet. Du coup je sais que c'est du bon !

*Tell Me Why*  (9hrs) : un autre jeu d'aventure épisodique mais complètement différent du premier. Je l'ai adoré. Une très belle histoire pleine d'intrigue.

*Wandersong* (9hrs) : un jeu de plateforme/aventure. Très émouvant et beaucoup plus profond de ce qu'on pourrait penser. Un des mes jeux préférés découvert pendant un précédent event. 


Et voilà. Tu me diras si ça te va comme ça je mettrai tout sur le site. C'était dur de choisir, tu as plein de bons jeux !

----------


## NFafa

> Pour *NFafa*, si tu peux me confirmer cette liste:
> 
> *Gone Home* : Petit jeu narratif sympathique et plutôt court
> *Rime* : Un jeu d'aventure vraiment sublime
> *Control* : Un tps énigmatique et surnaturel par la team Remedy
> *The Talos Principle* : Un jeu d’énigme avec une chouette backstory 
> *Vampyr* : Un tps se passant en 1918 avec des vampires (merci captain obvious) des choix et des conséquences
> *Black Mesa* : La révolution du remake ou le remake de la révolution enfin bref voilà


Ahhh.. j'ai pris mon temps à mettre à jour ma liste, mais il a bien fallu qu'il y en ait qui passe entre les mailles du filet .. Donc Black Mesa je l'ai déjà terminé en mars. J'ai rererelu ma liste et normalement tout est à jour dorénavant, enfin j'espère  :nawak: 
Sinon tout cela m'a l'air bien alléchant  ::rolleyes:: 

adctabs, j'ai déjà commencé une présélection à partir de ton BLAEO, il faut que je regarde la durée des jeux pour affiner tout cela, ça devrait être prêt ce soir.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Wandersong* (9hrs) : un jeu de plateforme/aventure. Très émouvant et beaucoup plus profond de ce qu'on pourrait penser. Un des mes jeux préférés découvert pendant un précédent event.


 :Bave:

----------


## Mofet

> Ahhh.. j'ai pris mon temps à mettre à jour ma liste, mais il a bien fallu qu'il y en ait qui passe entre les mailles du filet .. Donc Black Mesa je l'ai déjà terminé en mars. J'ai rererelu ma liste et normalement tout est à jour dorénavant, enfin j'espère 
> Sinon tout cela m'a l'air bien alléchant 
> 
> adctabs, j'ai déjà commencé une présélection à partir de ton BLAEO, il faut que je regarde la durée des jeux pour affiner tout cela, ça devrait être prêt ce soir.


Ok ça marche je vais en prendre un autre, il me faudra un admin pour mettre à jour le choix alors  ::o:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ok ça marche je vais en prendre un autre, il me faudra un admin pour mettre à jour le choix alors


Normalement c'est bon, tu devrais pouvoir rentrer un autre jeu à la place.  ::):

----------


## Mofet

> Normalement c'est bon, tu devrais pouvoir rentrer un autre jeu à la place.


J'étais en train de te faire un mp en plus ... tu es trop rapide pour moi  ::wub::

----------


## Nacodaco

> -* Starcraft II - Wings of Liberty*


Ah. Boulette de ma part puisque j'ai déjà joué à ce jeu  ::'(:  Je pense ne pas l'avoir flag comme "terminé" car pas fini la campagne, mais j'y ai quand même pas mal joué, ça me semble sortir un peu du cadre de l'event  :^_^: 

Est-ce que tu veux bien me le remplacer s'il te plaît ? (je sais qu'on est pas obligé de tout faire de toute façon mais bon).

Le reste de la liste est *TOP*. Si tu veux sélectionner un jeu plus long, tu peux préciser un objectif custom autre que terminer le jeu. A toi de voir/jouer !

----------


## madgic

> Enfin pour *Madgic* !
> 
> *The Council*  (14hrs) : jeu d’aventure narratif épisodique. Super chouette, et marrant. J'avais vraiment très bien aimé.
> 
> *GRIS* (4hrs) : théoriquement un jeu de puzzle, en pratique une experience audio visuelle merveilleuse.
> 
> **Mother Russia Bleeds** (4hrs) : On parle de la Russie, il y a le symbol de communistes sur la couverture. Pas besoin d'autres raisons pour l'établir comme jeu à thème, non ? Un mélange de Street of Rage et Hotline Miami, BeatEmAll à l'ancienne.
> 
> *Remember Me* (10hrs) : jeu d'action/aventure en 3eme personne. Il m'a toujours intéressée mais je l'ai gâché en regardant un playthrough complet. Du coup je sais que c'est du bon !
> ...


Ca me va tout à fait, merci  :;):

----------


## NFafa

Voici la liste pour acdctabs :

* *Crimsonland* 4,5h : Ne fait pas partie de la liste unfinished, mais c'est un petit jeu tout simple, défoulant, et assez méconnu mais sur lequel j'ai passé des bons moments
* *Furi* 5,5h : Un bossrush exigeant avec une DA originale et sune super BO. Le jeu fait débat, adoré ou détesté. Parmi la cinquantaine de jeux que j'ai testé/terminé durant les différents events, c'est de loin celui qui m'aura le plus marqué.
* *7 billion humans* 9,5h : Après l'action, un vrai jeu de réflexion, son prédécesseur Human Resource Machine était vraiment sympa.
* *South Park: The Stick Of Truth* 11,5h : En espérant que tu apprécies la série sinon cela risque d'être assez inintéressant.
* *Prey* 16h : Un must-play selon toutes les personnes qui m'en ont parlé. Il est aussi dans mon backlog donc je ne pourrai pas encore confirmer
* *Mother Russia Bleeds* 4h : Le jeu du thème, Russie + Sang = révolution non ? Bon c'est un peu un choix par défaut car je n'ai pas été très inspiré  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, j'ai pas regardé dans quelles équipes sont les coupables, mais est-ce qu'on ne retirerait pas déjà un point à chaque personne qui n'était pas fichue d'avoir un profil à jour ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

Voici la liste pour Kaede.
Finalement le choix a été simple, puisque je n'ai essayé que peu de jeux de cette loooongue liste, mais j'en trouve quelques un très bons, voire incontournables (à mon humble avis).

*Botanicula* : parce qu'Amanita est mon développeur du coeur, mais aussi parce que le jeu n'est pas très retord, d'une durée de vie inférieure à 5h00, avec tout ce qu'il faut de mignon/bizarre.*Into The Breach* : jeu tout de suite prenant, et dont la durée de vie et la difficulté sont à la carte : on peut choisir de rusher la dernière île, au détriment de l'équipement, et donc on amoindrit ses chances de gagner. Je l'ai fini rapidement lors d'un event précédent, mais c'était pour mieux y passer des heures après.*LIMBO* : Pas le jeu le plus coloré de la sélection, mais je le trouve assez bien équilibré en matière d'énigme ou _"fonce tout droit ça passe, ou pas"_*SOMA* : Ne pas y jouer pour son gameplay, mais plutôt parce que bordel comment ça va finir cette histoire de oufs.*Frostpunk* : Je suis encore dessus. D'habitude, je ne suis pas fan des city builders, mais le côté _"avec objectifs"_ / _"faire une ville concentrique pour pas crever de froid"_ / _"cette joie de vivre ne peut venir que d'un développeur polonais"_ m'a conquis. Et puis cette réalisation, c'est de l'horlogerie d'art. La campagne principale se rapproche à un moment du thème de l'été, sans vouloir trop en divulguer.*Huniepop* : Bawé c'est l'été aussi, d'abord ! Et puis qui sommes-nous pour juger (mais quand même peut-être que jouer à la version GOG plutôt que Steam sera plus intéressant en terme de discrétion)

Tout changement est possible bien sûr (enfin je crois), et pour info voici les autres jeux que j'aurais également pu t'attribuer. Si tu veux switcher pour l'un de ceux-là, à toi de voir : Bastion, Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition, Braid, Deadlight: Director's Cut, Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut (pour remplacer le jeu du thème du coup), Dishonored, Dust: An Elysian Tail, Faster Than Light, Fez, Hidden Folks, Oxenfree, Samorost 3, Tomb Raider: Anniversary, Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine, World of Goo, XCOM: Chimera Squad

edit : j'ai mal aux noeils quand même

----------


## Hilikkus

Ma liste pour Flad:

*Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP*: Je connais pas du tout mais ça se finit en moins de 4h
*Forgotton Anne*: La demo sur switch m'avait séduit, tu me dira si la version complete tient la route (7h)
*Tomb Raider*: ce remake de 2013 est le seul tomb raider auquel j'ai joué, et je l'ai trouvé plutot cool.
*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*: Un jeu que j'ai adoré parcourir en long, en large et en travers.
*NieR:Automata™*: C'est révolutionnaire, parait il. Perso j'ai pas encore réussi à le relancer après le prologue
*Half-Life 2*: C'est révolutionnaire, parait-il. Sauf que je n'ai jamais joué.

Et acdc m'a donné sa liste, merci à lui, mais c'est quasi que des jeux Epic, donc ultra relou pour donner une preuve de fin de jeu. D'ailleurs j'annonce que pour la complétion des jeux Epic va falloir me croire sur parole.
J'ai commencé *The Messenger*, c'est pas mal pour l'instant, mais je sens que je vais vite rager

----------


## acdctabs

> Voici la liste pour acdctabs :
> 
> * *Crimsonland* 4,5h : Ne fait pas partie de la liste unfinished, mais c'est un petit jeu tout simple, défoulant, et assez méconnu mais sur lequel j'ai passé des bons moments
> * *Furi* 5,5h : Un bossrush exigeant avec une DA originale et sune super BO. Le jeu fait débat, adoré ou détesté. Parmi la cinquantaine de jeux que j'ai testé/terminé durant les différents events, c'est de loin celui qui m'aura le plus marqué.
> * *7 billion humans* 9,5h : Après l'action, un vrai jeu de réflexion, son prédécesseur Human Resource Machine était vraiment sympa.
> * *South Park: The Stick Of Truth* 11,5h : En espérant que tu apprécies la série sinon cela risque d'être assez inintéressant.
> * *Prey* 16h : Un must-play selon toutes les personnes qui m'en ont parlé. Il est aussi dans mon backlog donc je ne pourrai pas encore confirmer
> * *Mother Russia Bleeds* 4h : Le jeu du thème, Russie + Sang = révolution non ? Bon c'est un peu un choix par défaut car je n'ai pas été très inspiré


Merci beaucoup. Je vais sans doute commencer par le premier alors, vu que je ne sais pas ce que c'est  ::): 
(apparemment je l'avais lancé il y a 5 ans, ça a l'air idéal pour se dédouler)

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai fini 4 chapitres de Bayonetta, c'est chaud quand même...

----------


## acdctabs

> J'ai fini 4 chapitres de Bayonetta, c'est chaud quand même...


Je crois que c'est celui là que j'ai arrêté car ça me faisait mal à la main avec la manette ^^

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> c'est chaud






> Je crois que c'est celui là que j'ai arrêté car ça me faisait mal à la main


Ba avec un jeu comme Bayonetta c'est fait exprès non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

> Ba avec un jeu comme Bayonetta c'est fait exprès non ?


Non mais ça suffit avec ces jeux de mots, il faut la Bayoner  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je retiens que Flad n'a jamais joué à HL2 ... Bien une mentalité de Sambalek, tiens !  ::trollface:: 

... Alors que j'attends toujours une validation du petit Altay ... Ding ding dong

----------


## MystickTroy

Du coup, vu en mp avec sebarnolds, le dernier jeu de sa liste sera *A Blind Legend* !

----------


## Flad

> Ma liste pour Flad:
> 
> *Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP*: Je connais pas du tout mais ça se finit en moins de 4h
> *Forgotton Anne*: La demo sur switch m'avait séduit, tu me dira si la version complete tient la route (7h)
> *Tomb Raider*: ce remake de 2013 est le seul tomb raider auquel j'ai joué, et je l'ai trouvé plutot cool.
> *Deus Ex: Human Revolution*: Un jeu que j'ai adoré parcourir en long, en large et en travers.
> *NieR:Automata™*: C'est révolutionnaire, parait il. Perso j'ai pas encore réussi à le relancer après le prologue
> *Half-Life 2*: C'est révolutionnaire, parait-il. Sauf que je n'ai jamais joué.


Oh la belle liste !
Merci beaucoup :-)
Ca sent la bamboche  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non mais ça suffit avec ces jeux de mots, il faut la Bayoner 
> 
> Sinon je retiens que Flad n'a jamais joué à HL2 ... Bien une mentalité de Sambalek, tiens !


J'avais pas de PC à l'époque.

----------


## ercete

gniiiiiii j'ai encore raté les inscriptions...
je crains  ::(:

----------


## Kaede

Pour Mofet :

*A Bird Story* : un jeu 2D narratif, court. Personnellement j'avais testé To the Moon et bien aimé.
*A Story About My Uncle* : un platformer 3D pas très long et plutôt cool
*Aviary Attorney* : REVOLUTION. Un jeu d'enquête à l'emballage atypique.
*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice VR Edition* : le jeu souffle du chaud et du froid (à mon avis), mais il a l'air assez cool en VR (mais pas assez pour que je me le refasse, après l'avoir fait sur écran ... peut-être dans quelques années)
*Lara Croft GO* : petit jeu de réflexion pas trop prise de tête. On me l'avait assigné lors d'un précédent event
*Layers of Fear* : encore un jeu qui fait peur

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> gniiiiiii j'ai encore raté les inscriptions...
> je crains


Mais s'abonner au topic non ? ::P:

----------


## Kaede

> Je suis à la bourre, mais j'ai du réinstaller Vindoze.
> Kaede, je me penche sur ta liste dès que j'ai réinstallé mon tableur, et j'essaie de te faire une sélection ASAP.
> Pourrais-tu s'il te plait m'accepter sur Steam, afin que je puisse me faire une idée de tes préférences en matière de jeu (ou si tu peux me dire quels genres tu affectionnes, ça me permettra peut-être d'y voir clair).
> 
> edit : 6000 jeux ! Euh il va y avoir du retard sur la ligne...


Salut !
Merci pour la liste  ::): 

Pour Limbo ça n'ira pas : je l'ai déjà fait (sûrement en DRM-free ...).
Je n'ai fait aucun des autres  :;):  Je double en MP.

----------


## Mofet

> Pour Mofet :
> 
> *A Bird Story* : un jeu 2D narratif, court. Personnellement j'avais testé To the Moon et bien aimé.
> *A Story About My Uncle* : un platformer 3D pas très long et plutôt cool
> *Aviary Attorney* : REVOLUTION. Un jeu d'enquête à l'emballage atypique.
> *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice VR Edition* : le jeu souffle du chaud et du froid (à mon avis), mais il a l'air assez cool en VR (mais pas assez pour que je me le refasse, après l'avoir fait sur écran ... peut-être dans quelques années)
> *Lara Croft GO* : petit jeu de réflexion pas trop prise de tête. On me l'avait assigné lors d'un précédent event
> *Layers of Fear* : encore un jeu qui fait peur


oooh oooh j'aime cette liste, le seul hic j'ai déjà terminé Hellblade (la seule erreur sur ma liste  :^_^: )  Elle est vraiment bien j'ai hâte en tout cas !

----------


## Scylite

> Ah. Boulette de ma part puisque j'ai déjà joué à ce jeu  Je pense ne pas l'avoir flag comme "terminé" car pas fini la campagne, mais j'y ai quand même pas mal joué, ça me semble sortir un peu du cadre de l'event 
> 
> Est-ce que tu veux bien me le remplacer s'il te plaît ? (je sais qu'on est pas obligé de tout faire de toute façon mais bon).
> 
> Le reste de la liste est *TOP*. Si tu veux sélectionner un jeu plus long, tu peux préciser un objectif custom autre que terminer le jeu. A toi de voir/jouer !



Alors, en punition j'ai hésité à te mettre à la place *les Sims 4* avec pour objectif "atteindre le sommet de la carrière de Criminel", mais bon quand même.
Parce que ma copine y joue en ce moment et que ça a l'air très sympa, je te propose *Owlboy* (8 heures), un platformer/shooter j'ai l'impression, tout en pixel art mignon.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Bon, j'ai pas regardé dans quelles équipes sont les coupables, mais est-ce qu'on ne retirerait pas déjà un point à chaque personne qui n'était pas fichue d'avoir un profil à jour ?


Un bon moyen pour se retrouver avec un score négatif en fin d'event pour les deux équipes.  ::XD::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> gniiiiiii j'ai encore raté les inscriptions...
> je crains


Ca peut encore s'arranger !
Tu veux ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour Limbo ça n'ira pas : je l'ai déjà fait (sûrement en DRM-free ...).


C'est supprimé !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> oooh oooh j'aime cette liste, le seul hic j'ai déjà terminé Hellblade (la seule erreur sur ma liste )


C'est corrigé aussi !

----------


## Kaede

> oooh oooh j'aime cette liste, le seul hic j'ai déjà terminé Hellblade (la seule erreur sur ma liste )  Elle est vraiment bien j'ai hâte en tout cas !


Va pour Ultimate Chicken Horse à la place alors. C'a l'air bien fun ce jeu  ::): 

ps. Franky Mickey est trop rapide il a déjà tout corrigé  ::XD:: 
Merci !

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est ça les vacances.  :Bath: 

En plus j'ai toujours pas ma liste, j'ai rien d'autre à faire.  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Va pour Ultimate Chicken Horse à la place alors. C'a l'air bien fun ce jeu


Alors par contre, sauf erreur de ma part, c'est un _party game_ dépourvu de solo.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ca peut encore s'arranger !
> Tu veux ?


Si c'est ok et qu'il y a besoin de quelqu'un pour proposer une liste, je suis chaud  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

> C'est ça les vacances.


C'est scandaleux, pendant que d'autres doivent faire semblant de travailler pendant encore deux semaines et demie.  :Cell:

----------


## Mofet

> Alors par contre, sauf erreur de ma part, c'est un _party game_ dépourvu de solo.


C'est le cas il me semble bien oui

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est ré-enlevé, du coup.

----------


## Kaede

Oh le fail  ::P:  Merci à vous deux.

edit : va pour Doki Doki Literature Club !

----------


## Mofet

> Oh le fail  Merci à vous deux.
> 
> edit : va pour Doki Doki Literature Club !


C'est parfait  ::):

----------


## Lowren

Ma liste pour *ajcrou*

*Bioshock Infinite* (11h) -> Thème Révolution - (la ville du jeu et sa culture se sont construites sur le refus de reddition suivie par leur indépendance) - Pour un triple A censé se vendre par camions, c'est plutôt de bon goût et j'ai adoré le scénario. La mise en scène est incroyable. Je trouve aussi la VF excellente, alors que je suis plutôt anti-VF d'habitude.
*Frostpunk* (entre 10 et 20h) -> un jeu de gestion, mais scénarisé et très original dans ses mécaniques.
*Cloudpunk* (9h) -> jeu narratif où on incarne une livreuse de colis dans une ville cyberpunk. J'en ai entendu que du bien.
*Baba Is you* (6h) -> pour avoir un peu testé, c'est vraiment bien pensé, et ça change un peu des autres jeux de la liste qui sont pas mal narratifs.
*Finding Paradise* (5h) -> un jeu court avec des critiques extrêmement positives. Je ne l'ai pas fait, mais il paraît que c'est superbe.
*Milkmaid of the Milky Way* (2h) -> ça, c'est pour le petit clin d'oeil. C'est un point'n'click norvégien, écrit intégralement en rimes. On incarne une norvégienne des années 20 qui vit seule perdue au finfond d'un fjord. Je l'ai aussi dans mon backlog, mais j'y ai pas joué non plus, pourtant ça a l'air bien. Si tu as le niveau, tu peux même le faire en norvégien directement. Il est dans ton bundle itch.io.

J'espère que ça te convient. Perso je pense que le meilleur de la liste est peut-être Frostpunk, même si c'est dur à dire avec tous ces genres différents (d'autant que je ne les ai pas tous faits  ::ninja:: ). Bioshock Infinite est aussi une très belle expérience.  ::): 

(désolé sur le site de l'event je me suis trompée sur le titre du dernier jeu - c'est bien MILKMAID, pas Milkway...   ::|:  )

----------


## Nacodaco

> Alors, en punition j'ai hésité à te mettre à la place *les Sims 4* avec pour objectif "atteindre le sommet de la carrière de Criminel", mais bon quand même.
> Parce que ma copine y joue en ce moment et que ça a l'air très sympa, je te propose *Owlboy* (8 heures), un platformer/shooter j'ai l'impression, tout en pixel art mignon.


Ahah, les deux m'auraient convenu  ::P:  

Owlboy semble cool effectivement.

----------


## La Chouette

> *Wizorb* (4h) : le jeu court de la sélection, un casse- brique. Premier jeu de Tribute Games, un studio que j'aime bien. Je cherche quelqu'un qui me motiverait à le faire, Altay n'avait malheureusement pas apprécié lors de l'event précédent, donc je compte sur toi.


J'ai donc commencé par Wizorb. Et je l'ai lâché au bout de 20 minutes parce que :
- j'ai commis l'erreur de vouloir jouer à un casse briques à la manette, ce qui est une belle idée de merde
- chaque monde comporte 12 niveaux, sans possibilité de retourner au hub entre les niveaux et si tu décides de quitter le monde en cours, tu perds tout le pognon que tu y as gagné, ce qui n'est pas précisé
- les coffres contiennent parfois des malus, ce qui n'est pas franchement intuitif

Du coup j'ai rage quit.

Et puis je l'ai relancé une heure plus tard parce que quand même, c'est con de s'arrêter là.

Et en fait il est pas mal, ce jeu. Je l'ai pas encore fini, me manque le dernier monde, mais c'est un jeu sympa. Clairement pas exempt de défauts (ceux mentionnés ci-dessus, mais aussi la configuration de certains niveaux qui rend les trois quarts de tes pouvoirs inutiles et fait en sorte que ta boule puisse rester bloquée sans redescendre pendant plus d'une minute, ce qui est ridicule), mais aussi de bonnes idées, comme les pouvoirs du personnage, les boutiques et salles bonus dans les niveaux, les ennemis qui se promènent, et les graphismes mimi comme tout. Après, heureusement que c'est court, parce que j'aurais pas tenu 10 heures dessus.

----------


## Scylite

> Ahah, les deux m'auraient convenu  
> 
> Owlboy semble cool effectivement.


Parfait, je valide sur le site !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> (désolé sur le site de l'event je me suis trompée sur le titre du dernier jeu - c'est bien MILKMAID, pas Milkway...   )


Un petit ange est passé.  ::siffle::

----------


## CornedBeer

> J'ai donc commencé par Wizorb.
> ...
> j'ai rage quit.
> ...
> Et puis je l'ai relancé
> ...
> Et en fait il est pas mal, ce jeu.


Merci pour ce retour. Je commence à cerner ce jeu, du genre à avoir de bonnes idées mais dans la réalisation c'est pas forcément joyeux. Le genre de jeu où on peut vite fait voir que les défauts. 

Bon sinon t'as pas répondu à ma proposition de remplacer un jeu long par un jeu court, donc j'imagine que la liste est OK pour toi. Je la rentre dans le site ce soir, en espérant que t'aies pas fini ton premier jeu avant.

N'empêche vous démarrez au quart de tour, ça fait plaisir ...

----------


## ajcrou

A Lawren

Merci pour la liste.

Je vais probablement commencer avec Fundung Paradise pour être sûr d'en terminer au moins un. Probablement avec Frostpunk en parallèle.

Juste une petite demande concernant Baba is You. Serait-il possible d'avoir un objectif intermédiaire, comme je sais que certains "puzzles" peuvent être fort complexe.

----------


## maxtidus10

*Premier jeu fini* histoire de pas être fanny : *A Short Hike*

*Preuve :* 


*Commentaire :*  Premier jeu terminé dans le cadre de l'event du backlog, et fini en 3h de jeu. J'ai vraiment beaucoup apprécié cette petite aventure dans la peau de Claire, tout mignonne et gentille avec tous les occupants de la petite île tout en verticalité où elle se trouve. Le jeu est effectivement court, il n'affiche qu'un objectif, atteindre le sommet de la montagne, et pour y parvenir il faudra explorer un petit peu l'île et interagir avec ses habitants, pour récolter suffisamment de plume pour atteindre le sommet. Ca ne représente aucun défi, mais c'est réellement plaisant de se balader, de parler aux PnJ qui sont tous mimi et ont des répliques charmantes et amusantes à chaque fois. Même après avoir atteint le sommet, je me suis amusé à poursuivre mes pérégrinations pour fouiller un maximum l'environnement et réussir le plus de petites "quêtes" possibles pour que tout le monde soit content sur l'île (sauf celle qui se méfie des "voleurs de l'internet" dont je n'ai pas trouvé la montre, ni les cartes au trésor pour lesquelles je n'ai pas eu trop envie de chercher les dits trésors. J'ai donc fait tout le jeu en 2 sessions sur 2 jours, et je pense que ça doit se faire assez rapidement comme ça, pour ne pas trop zapper ce que nous ont demandé les PnJ ou même le plan mental de l'île. Une chouette expérience courte que je voulais faire depuis un moment, je ne la regrette pas, c'était chou.

----------


## Altay

Pour *frankymikey* :
C'était chaud parce que je ne connais presque aucun jeu de ta liste.  ::):  Mais j'ai réussi à en trouver quelques uns.

 *Yakuza 0* (30h) : assez long, tu peux te contenter de l'histoire principale (qui doit se faire en moins de 20 heures). Vraiment une petite perle. *Titan Souls* (5h) : court, du combat de boss en 2D. Je l'ai fait au dernier event (je crois), frustrant et jouissif à la fois. *Rock of Ages 2* (5h) : des grosses bouboules en pierre qui dévalent tout sur leur passage (ça aurait pu être le jeu du thème puisque la révolution, la boule qui tourne, tout ça). *Pikuniku* (4h) : une petite aventure marrante et décontractée où l'on renverse le capitalisme (le jeu du thème). *Little Inferno* (4h) : cramer des choses, gagner de l'argent, acheter des choses… et les cramer. *Overcooked* (10h) : à jouer au moins en coop à 2, tout seul je pense que c'est assez répétitif.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> OK, voici donc la liste que j'ai concoctée pour *Altay*. 
> J'ai essayé de faire dans l'éclectisme (ça n'a pas réussi à ma cheville ) :
> 
> *Alan Wake* : un jeu d'action-aventure où on incarne un auteur de livres d'horreur qui part s'isoler avec sa femme pour retrouver l'inspiration ... Une putain d'atmosphère, entre un bouquin de Stephen King et le film l'Antre de la Folie de Carpenter !*FEZ* : petit jeu de puzzle - plateforme où on fait basculer un petit perso choupinou en 2D dans un monde pseudo 3D. Le 100% est rude, j'en demanderai pas tant !*Hitman* : votre mission, si vous l'acceptez, est d'infiltrer des cartes très bien foutues et vous débarrasser de vos cibles de la (ou plutôt des) façon(s) qu'il vous plaira*Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order* : j'aurais bien choisi Dark Souls mais il est bien trop long ! À la place, tu auras donc ce Dark Souls light certes, mais AVEC UN SABRE-LASER *What Remains of Edith Finch* : il fallait un jeu court, le voici ! Un VN que j'ai beaucoup aimé pour la diversité des gameplays ... et surtout une histoire triste et mélancolique comme il faut (à réserver pour les soirs où on a le moral )*Disco Elysium* : celui-là je l'ai pas encore fini mais il a une narration à des milles de la concurrence ! C'est bien narré, c'est original, c'est barré, c'est doux-amer (oui j'aime bien quand c'est triste ) ... et surtout : c'est RÉVOLUTIONNAIRE 
> 
> Evidemment il y a moyen de négocier si jamais un truc te disait moyen


Top  :;): . Il y en a plusieurs que j'ai commencé (FEZ et Fallen Order). Je ne garantis pas de tout finir mais ça me donne une bonne excuse pour enfin commencer Disco Elysium.

Par contre je ne vois pas ta sélection apparaître sur le site de l'event.  ::blink::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci Altay pour la liste. Ce ne sont pas forcément des jeux vers lesquels je serais allé moi-même (aucun des six ne résulte d'un acte d'achat intentionnel de ma part), mais je suis tout de même assez tenté par Yakuza et Titan Souls notamment.
Pour Rock of Ages, j'ai aussi le 3 bien que pas dans la liste (Humble Choice pas encore activé), est-ce que l'un des deux est clairement au dessus ?
Même question pour Overcooked si c'est pour jouer en coop (j'ai donné la clé du 2 à ma copine et on n'y a pas encore joué).

----------


## Lowren

> A Lawren
> Juste une petite demande concernant Baba is You. Serait-il possible d'avoir un objectif intermédiaire, comme je sais que certains "puzzles" peuvent être fort complexe.


J'ai juste joué aux premiers niveaux, donc je sais pas trop. Peut-être réussir les 3/4 du jeu ? Les puzzles complexes doivent être vers la fin je suppose.

@Franky Mikey : merci  ::):

----------


## Altay

> Merci Altay pour la liste. Ce ne sont pas forcément des jeux vers lesquels je serais allé moi-même (aucun des six ne résulte d'un acte d'achat intentionnel de ma part), mais je suis tout de même assez tenté par Yakuza et Titan Souls notamment.
> Pour Rock of Ages, j'ai aussi le 3 bien que pas dans la liste (Humble Choice pas encore activé), est-ce que l'un des deux est clairement au dessus ?
> Même question pour Overcooked si c'est pour jouer en coop (j'ai donné la clé du 2 à ma copine et on n'y a pas encore joué).


Je n'ai joué qu'au premier Rock of Ages donc je ne peux pas te répondre à ce sujet.

Pour Overcooked, les deux sont du même acabit, il y a juste une mécanique de jeu qui change (lancer les objets, je crois) entre les deux. Tu peux commencer par le 1 sans problème.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Top . Il y en a plusieurs que j'ai commencé (FEZ et Fallen Order). Je ne garantis pas de tout finir mais ça me donne une bonne excuse pour enfin commencer Disco Elysium.
> 
> Par contre je ne vois pas ta sélection apparaître sur le site de l'event.


Ah crotte, ça t'embête pour les 2 déjà commencés ?
Sinon je n'ai rien mis sur le site car j'attendais de valider avec toi ici  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je n'ai joué qu'au premier Rock of Ages donc je ne peux pas te répondre à ce sujet.
> 
> Pour Overcooked, les deux sont du même acabit, il y a juste une mécanique de jeu qui change (lancer les objets, je crois) entre les deux. Tu peux commencer par le 1 sans problème.


D'accord, merci, on va voir ça.  ::):

----------


## Altay

> Ah crotte, ça t'embête pour les 2 déjà commencés ?
> Sinon je n'ai rien mis sur le site car j'attendais de valider avec toi ici


Non pas du tout, ça me donne une raison de m'y remettre (enfin, FEZ il y a des chances que je ne reprenne pas tout de suite mais Fallen Order j'avais arrêté sans raison particulière).

----------


## Franky Mikey

@Lowren et Tigri : vos binômes ne se sont pas encore manifestés pour faire vos listes. N'hésitez pas à leur passer un petit MP au cas où, pour s'assurer qu'il ne s'agisse pas d'un simple oubli.  :;): 
Si jamais vous êtes toujours sans nouvelles dimanche soir, on avisera.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Oubliez pas de mettre la liste que vous avez fait sur le site aussi si votre binôme l'a "approuvée" sur le topic  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

> J'ai juste joué aux premiers niveaux, donc je sais pas trop. Peut-être réussir les 3/4 du jeu ? Les puzzles complexes doivent être vers la fin je suppose.


Pas grave.

Au pire, même si la difficulté me bloque pour terminer, au moins j'aurais fait une partie de ce jeu que je n'osais pas trop lancer (probablement à tord).

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Premier jeu terminé, *The Stanley Parable*.

Un jeu bizarre et original. Il y a pas grand chose à dire. Il est marrant et c'est chouette de le refaire plusieurs fois soit pour les succès soit pour le plaisir de la découverte mais c'est tout, je n'ai pas vu la grande ouvre d'art que beaucoup de monde avait vu à sa sortie.

C'est sympa mais pas plus.

Preuve : 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je valide mon premier jeu, *Titan Souls* (3h au compteur)



Quelle. Horreur.  :Boom: 

Rarement un jeu m'aura autant fait rager dans un laps de temps aussi court. Ce n'est même pas que l'idée est mauvaise, ni que je ne suis pas client du genre ; c'est simplement l'exécution qui pêche sur des points difficiles à ignorer : lourdeur/lenteur du perso, maniabilité hasardeuse (merci la visée pifométrique au stick, et la touche de dash qui sert AUSSI à courir en maintenant appuyé parce que POURQUOI PAS  :tired: ), hitboxes impitoyables (un bonheur lorsque le moindre coup encaissé est fatal), rythme à revoir (super de se taper et retaper des aller-retours interminables dans des grandes étendues vides pour CHAQUE TENTATIVE, alors qu'il faut ressayer 10 fois et qu'on se fait littéralement étaler en 3 secondes)… 
Je ne comprends pas ce design. Cela n'apporte RIEN. Le die & retry sans touche "retry", ça devrait être interdit par les conventions de Genève. Les combats de boss aussi bien pensés mais avec un feeling aussi naze, on dirait que c'est fait exprès pour nous frustrer de l'excellent jeu que Titan Souls aurait pu être. 
Alors oui, ça et là, il y a cette petite étincelle satisfaisante d'avoir pigé le "truc" sur tel ou tel boss, et de rentrer LA flèche qu'elle est trop belle pour torcher le combat qui nous fait souffrir depuis une demi-heure. Mais comment jouir de ces trop rares moments de grâce, alors que tout le processus qui les enrobe est si désagréable ?

Les SAMBALEK, mesurez l'amour que je vous porte. Je l'ai fait pour vous.  :Emo:

----------


## PeaK

Je viens de terminer *Shadow Tactics* et c'était extra. Ca m'a rappelé les Commandos, a l'époque où les jeux étaient encore vendus dans des grosses boites en carton, avec des manuels de 100 pages et où les CDs d'installation étaient indispensables.
Ca ne compte pas pour l'event, je l'avais commencé avant... Mais au moins maintenant, je peux commencer la liste comme il se doit! Je commence par Inside.

----------


## Scylite

> Je viens de terminer *Shadow Tactics* et c'était extra. Ca m'a rappelé les Commandos, a l'époque où les jeux étaient encore vendus dans des grosses boites en carton, avec des manuels de 100 pages et où les CDs d'installation étaient indispensables.
> Ca ne compte pas pour l'event, je l'avais commencé avant... Mais au moins maintenant, je peux commencer la liste comme il se doit! Je commence par Inside.


Le faux espoir pour ta team !!

----------


## PeaK

Mais non au contraire, c'est bon signe... Ca va la galvaniser! Je suis tellement proactif que je fini des jeux même en dehors de l'évènement.  :B):

----------


## Nono

> C'est supprimé !


Remplacé par Deadlight




> Je valide mon premier jeu, *Titan Souls* (3h au compteur)
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/ky0zQfd/titan2.jpg
> 
> Quelle. Horreur. 
> 
> Rarement un jeu m'aura autant fait rager dans un laps de temps aussi court. Ce n'est même pas que l'idée est mauvaise, ni que je ne suis pas client du genre ; c'est simplement l'exécution qui pêche sur des points difficiles à ignorer : lourdeur/lenteur du perso, maniabilité hasardeuse (merci la visée pifométrique au stick, et la touche de dash qui sert AUSSI à courir en maintenant appuyé parce que POURQUOI PAS ), hitboxes impitoyables (un bonheur lorsque le moindre coup encaissé est fatal), rythme à revoir (super de se taper et retaper des aller-retours interminables dans des grandes étendues vides pour CHAQUE TENTATIVE, alors qu'il faut ressayer 10 fois et qu'on se fait littéralement étaler en 3 secondes)… 
> Je ne comprends pas ce design. Cela n'apporte RIEN. Le die & retry sans touche "retry", ça devrait être interdit par les conventions de Genève. Les combats de boss aussi bien pensés mais avec un feeling aussi naze, on dirait que c'est fait exprès pour nous frustrer de l'excellent jeu que Titan Souls aurait pu être. 
> Alors oui, ça et là, il y a cette petite étincelle satisfaisante d'avoir pigé le "truc" sur tel ou tel boss, et de rentrer LA flèche qu'elle est trop belle pour torcher le combat qui nous fait souffrir depuis une demi-heure. Mais comment jouir de ces trop rares moments de grâce, alors que tout le processus qui les enrobe est si désagréable ?
> ...


Ha merde je l'ai dans ma liste  ::O:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ha merde je l'ai dans ma liste


 :haha:

----------


## Lowren

Au moins vous, vous avez une liste  ::cry::

----------


## Kulfy

Comme quoi, je l'avais plutôt bien aimé ce Titan Souls, lorsque je l'ai fait il y a 5-6 ans.
Ça cassait pas trois pattes à un canard, qu'on s'y entende, mais j'ai pas souvenir d'allers-retours incessants à chaque combat (mais ça c'est peut-être parce que tu mourais beaucoup ?  ::trollface:: )
Après, il y a moyen que mon cerveau n'ait conservé que les moments sympas et mis de côté le reste.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Au moins vous, vous avez une liste


Tu as envoyé un MP à ton binôme ?

----------


## Lowren

> Tu as envoyé un MP à ton binôme ?


Je viens de le faire.
Après ça va, je suis pas si pressée, on est que le 3 juillet. Mais j'espère juste avoir une liste un jour  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Comme quoi, je l'avais plutôt bien aimé ce Titan Souls, lorsque je l'ai fait il y a 5-6 ans.
> Ça cassait pas trois pattes à un canard, qu'on s'y entende, mais j'ai pas souvenir d'allers-retours incessants à chaque combat (mais ça c'est peut-être parce que tu mourais beaucoup ? )
> Après, il y a moyen que mon cerveau n'ai conservé que les moments sympas et mis de côté le reste.


Non mais j'assume d'être un vieux râleur, hein.  ::P:  Et pour être 100% clair, je n'en veux absolument pas à Altay (qui lui-même avait plutôt apprécié le jeu lors d'un autre event).
Je pense qu'un jeu comme ça, c'est un peu tout ou rien : si la frustration l'emporte, ça sera un franc rejet, plutôt qu'une impression mitigée. Hors event, j'aurais clairement lâché le jeu au bout d'une heure, avec une mention "ah ouais, p'tet sympa mais pas pour moi / la flemme".
Et si l'on se fie au temps de jeu, je l'ai fini en une heure de moins que toi, alors j'ai dû moins mourir.  :Mario: 




> Au moins vous, vous avez une liste


Tu pourrais jouer à Titan Souls.  ::siffle:: 

Sinon t'inquiète, tu auras ta liste demain soir quoi qu'il arrive. Si Eurok ne se manifeste pas, on trouvera quelqu'un dans le topic pour te la faire rapidos.

----------


## Flad

Jsuis dispo pour faire des listes au besoin.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Moi aussi !

----------


## madgic

Moi aussi je suis là  :;):

----------


## Altay

> Je valide mon premier jeu, *Titan Souls* (3h au compteur)
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/ky0zQfd/titan2.jpg
> 
> Quelle. Horreur. 
> 
> Rarement un jeu m'aura autant fait rager dans un laps de temps aussi court. Ce n'est même pas que l'idée est mauvaise, ni que je ne suis pas client du genre ; c'est simplement l'exécution qui pêche sur des points difficiles à ignorer : lourdeur/lenteur du perso, maniabilité hasardeuse (merci la visée pifométrique au stick, et la touche de dash qui sert AUSSI à courir en maintenant appuyé parce que POURQUOI PAS ), hitboxes impitoyables (un bonheur lorsque le moindre coup encaissé est fatal), rythme à revoir (super de se taper et retaper des aller-retours interminables dans des grandes étendues vides pour CHAQUE TENTATIVE, alors qu'il faut ressayer 10 fois et qu'on se fait littéralement étaler en 3 secondes)… 
> Je ne comprends pas ce design. Cela n'apporte RIEN. Le die & retry sans touche "retry", ça devrait être interdit par les conventions de Genève. Les combats de boss aussi bien pensés mais avec un feeling aussi naze, on dirait que c'est fait exprès pour nous frustrer de l'excellent jeu que Titan Souls aurait pu être. 
> Alors oui, ça et là, il y a cette petite étincelle satisfaisante d'avoir pigé le "truc" sur tel ou tel boss, et de rentrer LA flèche qu'elle est trop belle pour torcher le combat qui nous fait souffrir depuis une demi-heure. Mais comment jouir de ces trop rares moments de grâce, alors que tout le processus qui les enrobe est si désagréable ?
> ...


 ::P: 

C'était exactement ce que j'avais ressenti quand je l'ai fait lors du dernier event. Heureusement c'est court. Après il y a plein de gens qui ont aimé et au bout du compte, j'ai trouvé ça sympa, à l'exception des allers-retours incessants à chaque mort.

----------


## Kaede

On m'a attribué *Deadlight*, or je vois que j'ai à la fois Deadlight tout court et le Director's Cut. Apparemment le DC c'est pareil mais "en [juste un petit peu] mieux" - et encore, dans les reviews Steam il y a qq personnes qui ragent et affirment que c'est moins bien que l'original. Comment savoir ?
Est-ce qu'on a dans le coin (coin) un spécialiste qui pourrait confirmer ? Lequel que c'est qu'est le mieux ?  ::wacko::  Merci !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai commencé *Frostpunk*.
Il est super et tout. Rien à redire. Par contre je confirme que je suis vraiment NULLE dans les jeux de gestion. Il y a trop de choses à gérer pour mon ptit cerveau  :Sweat:

----------


## ajcrou

> J'ai commencé *Frostpunk*.
> Il est super et tout. Rien à redire. Par contre je confirme que je suis vraiment NULLE dans les jeux de gestion. Il y a trop de choses à gérer pour mon ptit cerveau


Pareil, j'ai lancé une petite demi-heure pour voir...

Et la cinématique d'ouverture  :Bave:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Pareil, j'ai lancé une petite demi-heure pour voir...
> 
> Et la cinématique d'ouverture


Ouais j'ai adoré.

Et à propos, je viens de le finir je pense ?
C'est à dire que j'ai eu une fin pour l'histoire. Mais j'ai pas "gagné", disons. Est ce que je peux le considérer quand même comme fini ou il faut que j'arrive à avoir la bonne fin ? Et est ce qu'il y a une vraie fin en fait ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

On voit ceux qui jouent pour le score.  ::P:

----------


## madgic

> Ouais j'ai adoré.
> 
> Et à propos, je viens de le finir je pense ?
> C'est à dire que j'ai eu une fin pour l'histoire. Mais j'ai pas "gagné", disons. Est ce que je peux le considérer quand même comme fini ou il faut que j'arrive à avoir la bonne fin ? Et est ce qu'il y a une vraie fin en fait ?


Tu entends quoi par là ?

Le premier scénario à une fin, que j'ai obtenu moi en une dizaine d'heures. D'ailleurs il y a un succès Steam, Leader : Terminez le scénario "Nouveau départ". Après la fin peut être plus ou moins bonne en fonction des choix fait mais il y a une vrai fin ou le scénario ne continue pas ensuite.

Mais oui l'ambiance est trop bien, avec le froid, la musique...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Tu entends quoi par là ?
> 
> Le premier scénario à une fin, que j'ai obtenu moi en une dizaine d'heures. D'ailleurs il y a un succès Steam, Leader : Terminez le scénario "Nouveau départ". Après la fin peut être plus ou moins bonne en fonction des choix fait mais il y a une vrai fin ou le scénario ne continue pas ensuite.
> 
> Mais oui l'ambiance est trop bien, avec le froid, la musique...


Ah d'accord. 
Alors je pense que je suis juste morte, lol.

Je vais continuer à essayer pour arriver jusqu'à la fin du scénario.

----------


## ajcrou

> Alors je pense que je suis juste morte, lol.
> .


Mais, c'est trop triste.

 :Emo:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Mais, c'est trop triste.


Comme j'ai dit, je suis vraiment nulle  ::XD:: 

Mais j'adore le jeu, c'est un plaisir de continuer à essayer.

----------


## acdctabs

> Voici la liste pour acdctabs :
> 
> * *Crimsonland* 4,5h : Ne fait pas partie de la liste unfinished, mais c'est un petit jeu tout simple, défoulant, et assez méconnu mais sur lequel j'ai passé des bons moments
> * *Furi* 5,5h : Un bossrush exigeant avec une DA originale et sune super BO. Le jeu fait débat, adoré ou détesté. Parmi la cinquantaine de jeux que j'ai testé/terminé durant les différents events, c'est de loin celui qui m'aura le plus marqué.
> * *7 billion humans* 9,5h : Après l'action, un vrai jeu de réflexion, son prédécesseur Human Resource Machine était vraiment sympa.
> * *South Park: The Stick Of Truth* 11,5h : En espérant que tu apprécies la série sinon cela risque d'être assez inintéressant.
> * *Prey* 16h : Un must-play selon toutes les personnes qui m'en ont parlé. Il est aussi dans mon backlog donc je ne pourrai pas encore confirmer
> * *Mother Russia Bleeds* 4h : Le jeu du thème, Russie + Sang = révolution non ? Bon c'est un peu un choix par défaut car je n'ai pas été très inspiré


Faut que tu les mettes sur le site  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

> Comme j'ai dit, je suis vraiment nulle 
> 
> Mais j'adore le jeu, c'est un plaisir de continuer à essayer.


Je vais m'y essayer à l'instant.

----------


## Lowren

Je l'ai mis dans ta liste ajcrou mais perso, j'y ai joué à peine 15 minutes à ce jeu. Ça m'avait eu l'air génial, et puis je sais pas, quelque chose m'en a détournée et je l'ai jamais relancé. Bien sûr je ne dis pas ça car je l'ai dans mon backlog et que je n'ai pas encore de liste  ::trollface::

----------


## Nacodaco

Le plus simple est fait : *Gone Home* est terminé.

C'était effectivement un walking sim. sympathique. Le propos n'est pas poussé très loin, mais sans mécaniques supplémentaires, difficile de faire un jeu beaucoup plus long sans être lassant je pense.

Maintenant c'est au tour de *Owlboy*. Je vois que certains le décrivent comme un Metroidvania. C'est un genre que je n'apprécie pas toujours donc je suis assez curieux de voir ça.

----------


## Nono

> On m'a attribué *Deadlight*, or je vois que j'ai à la fois Deadlight tout court et le Director's Cut. Apparemment le DC c'est pareil mais "en [juste un petit peu] mieux" - et encore, dans les reviews Steam il y a qq personnes qui ragent et affirment que c'est moins bien que l'original. Comment savoir ?
> Est-ce qu'on a dans le coin (coin) un spécialiste qui pourrait confirmer ? Lequel que c'est qu'est le mieux ?  Merci !


Deadlight Director's Cut, c'est Deadlight avec un léger coup de peinture sur les graphismes et un mode survival inintéressant.
Donc gogo faire le mode histoire avec le Director's Cut, et oublie le mode survival.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai commencé *Frostpunk*.
> Il est super et tout. Rien à redire. Par contre je confirme que je suis vraiment NULLE dans les jeux de gestion. Il y a trop de choses à gérer pour mon ptit cerveau


Le premier scénario ne te permet pas trop d'y aller tranquillou au début... Il faut :
- récolter toutes les ressources disséminées au plus vite
- construire des tentes autour du générateur pour ne pas avoir de mort la première nuit
- débloquer les ordres qui permettent de faire travailler 24h00 d'affilée, puis de 6h00 à 20h00
- construire assez tôt deux workshop, et faire travailler les ingénieurs de 6h00 à 20h00
- faire un ballon et partir fissa en exploration vers les points de scénario
- faire un centre de soin pour les malades, et si les malades affluent, débloquer l'ordre qui permet d'amputer (parce que sinon les malades insoignables bloquent des lits et on ne peut plus soigner personne)
- se pencher le plus rapidement possible vers les mines de charbon et de métal, et les scieries.
- faire une maison pour les gamins, et donner l'ordre pour qu'ils aident les médecins

Déjà si ton cerveau n'explose pas en faisant tout ça, tu devrais avoir un départ suffisamment bon pour que le reste de la partie se passe pas trop mal.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Le premier scénario ne te permet pas trop d'y aller tranquillou au début... Il faut :
> - récolter toutes les ressources disséminées au plus vite
> - construire des tentes autour du générateur pour ne pas avoir de mort la première nuit
> - débloquer les ordres qui permettent de faire travailler 24h00 d'affilée, puis de 6h00 à 20h00
> - construire assez tôt deux workshop, et faire travailler les ingénieurs de 6h00 à 20h00
> - faire un ballon à partir fissa en exploration vers les points de scénario
> - faire un centre de soin pour les malades, et si les malades affluent, débloquer l'ordre qui permet d'amputer (parce que sinon les malades insoignables bloquent des lits on ne peut plus soigner personne)
> - se pencher le plus rapidement possible vers les mines de charbon et de métal, et les scieries.
> - faire un maison pour les gamins, et donner l'ordre pour qu'ils aident les médecins
> ...


Merci. Là je suis sur ma deuxième partie et j'ai déjà commencé à faire tout ça du coup ça va un peu mieux.
C'est chaud quand même.
Mais c'est moi hein, j'ai toujours du mal avec ce type de jeu, je ne suis pas du tout douée.

----------


## Nono

Moi non plus, je n'ai jamais aimé (à part Settlers 2 il y a genre 25 ans). Mais sur celui-là, je me suis accroché pour l'ambiance et pour le principe de construire autour d'un point central.
Les tout derniers jours de la campagne sont assez épiques pour un jeu : on ne peut plus rien faire à part laisser nos automates bosser, et serrer les fesses en voyant toutes nos habitations refroidir à vue d'oeil, et les malades augmenter. Rien que pour ce moment, je ne regrette pas mon achat.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et de un pour moi :



> Je viens de terminer, dans le cadre du backlog event, *Bayonetta* que m'avait offert Orkestra via cpcgifts. Un beat'em all plutôt bien foutu avec une héroïne sexy dans une "tenue" super moulante (on aura largement l'occasion de profiter de ses formes dans les nombreuses cinématiques). Le gameplay est assez bien foutu et je m'amusais bien... jusqu'au 6ème chapitre (1/3 de jeu). Je ne sais pas si je suis complétement passé à côté de certaines techniques, mais j'ai eu un pic de difficulté. J'ai fini par prendre un trainer pour faire les chapitres 6 et 7. Ensuite, j'ai continué sans me prendre la tête dès que je tombais sur un mur de difficulté. Certains boss sont un peu trop abusés pour moi, dont le dernier. Le mec qui a eu l'idée de donner au boss un coup spécial qui nous one-shot, celui-là il ne mérite pas de faire des jeux vidéos.
> 
> Au final, j'ai bien aimé, mais il est beaucoup trop difficile. Pour moi, s'il y a des niveaux de difficultés, c'est justement pour pouvoir attirer différents profils de joueurs. En comparaison, j'avais joué DmC Devil May Cry et j'étais arrivé à la fin en insistant sur quelques passages mais la difficulté était mieux dosées.


(oui, j'ai utilisé un trainer, j'assume  ::):  )

----------


## Flugel

Pour Tigri (désolé du petit retard), j'ai essayé de sélectionner des jeux aux styles visuels et de gameplay différent:

Transistor: 6H
2em jeu du studio Supergiant Games (qui ont sorti Hades récemment), jeu à la BO assez incroyable.
Sonic Génération: 5H
Du vieux sonic et un pas-si-nouveau sonic, dans des vieux niveaux remasterisé.
Sleeping Dogs: 15H
Le jeu qui m'a fait aimer le genre des GTA-like
Ori and the blind forest: 8H
Magnifique plateformer, que je n'ai malheureusement pas encore pu jouer
Life is strange: 14h
Un jeu à histoire qui sent bon la nostalgie de l'adolescence
Red Faction: Guerrilla - Re-Mars-tered: 11H
Et quoi de mieux pour représenter la révolution qu'un jeu de guérilla en monde ouvert ? 

En espérant que tu passes un bon event  :;):

----------


## MystickTroy

> Et de un pour moi :
> 
> 
> (oui, j'ai utilisé un trainer, j'assume  )


Ah je suis désolé du coup, dans mes souvenirs je n'avais pas tant galéré que ça alors que je suis une quiche intersidérale en BTA ! C'est pour ça que je te l'avais choisi en me disant que ça serait plutôt simple !
Donc pardon, ce n'était vraiment pas voulu que tu galères !
Mais si tu as quand même passé un bon moment, je suis content ! :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

T'inquiète, pas de souci. Je me doutais que ça risquait d'être chaud. J'ai bien aimé quand même. Avec un peu plus de temps libre, je le relancerais pour voir ce que je n'ai pas compris  ::P:

----------


## doggy d

> Je valide mon premier jeu, *Titan Souls* (3h au compteur)
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/ky0zQfd/titan2.jpg
> 
> Quelle. Horreur. 
> 
> Rarement un jeu m'aura autant fait rager dans un laps de temps aussi court. Ce n'est même pas que l'idée est mauvaise, ni que je ne suis pas client du genre ; c'est simplement l'exécution qui pêche sur des points difficiles à ignorer : lourdeur/lenteur du perso, maniabilité hasardeuse (merci la visée pifométrique au stick, et la touche de dash qui sert AUSSI à courir en maintenant appuyé parce que POURQUOI PAS ), hitboxes impitoyables (un bonheur lorsque le moindre coup encaissé est fatal), rythme à revoir (super de se taper et retaper des aller-retours interminables dans des grandes étendues vides pour CHAQUE TENTATIVE, alors qu'il faut ressayer 10 fois et qu'on se fait littéralement étaler en 3 secondes)… 
> Je ne comprends pas ce design. Cela n'apporte RIEN. Le die & retry sans touche "retry", ça devrait être interdit par les conventions de Genève. Les combats de boss aussi bien pensés mais avec un feeling aussi naze, on dirait que c'est fait exprès pour nous frustrer de l'excellent jeu que Titan Souls aurait pu être. 
> Alors oui, ça et là, il y a cette petite étincelle satisfaisante d'avoir pigé le "truc" sur tel ou tel boss, et de rentrer LA flèche qu'elle est trop belle pour torcher le combat qui nous fait souffrir depuis une demi-heure. Mais comment jouir de ces trop rares moments de grâce, alors que tout le processus qui les enrobe est si désagréable ?
> ...


Entièrement d'accord avec toi. Moi j'ai carrément arrêté le jeu à ce satané Boss archer... Je n'aurais plus su continuer pour préserver ma santé mentale...

----------


## acdctabs

Bon fini mon premier jeu  ::): 



> Crimsonland
> 
> Evaluation : Bien aimé
> 
> Preuve : https://steamcommunity.com/id/acdcta...0/achievements
> 
> Commentaire :
> 
> Ça se laisse jouer 
> ...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Je suis encore morte sur Frostpunk... putain de froid  :Boom:

----------


## madgic

Moi j'ai été "déçu" de Frostpunk, j'ai réussi le premier scénario du premier coup sans grande difficulté, en normal, alors que tout le monde disait que c'était super dur  ::siffle::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Moi j'ai été "déçu" de Frostpunk, j'ai réussi le premier scénario du premier coup sans grande difficulté, en normal, alors que tout le monde disait que c'était super dur


Peut être que tu joues beaucoup aux jeux de gestion ? Ou pas du tout ?

----------


## madgic

J'ai fini Gris, et c'était très très bien.




> J'ai beaucoup aimé, autant au niveau de l'ambiance et des environnements (mais je trouve la musique oubliable), que du gameplay, qui se renouvelle tout au long au long du jeu, ce qui est une bonne surprise, je m'imaginais plus un jeu comme Limbo/Inside avec un gameplay simple mais pas du tout.





> Peut être que tu joues beaucoup aux jeux de gestion ? Ou pas du tout ?


Oui j'aime bien les jeux de gestion, j'ai joué pas mal à Caesar 3, Simcity 4, Anno 2070, Planet Zoo et quelques autres mais pas de manière optimale ou poussé.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai commencé *Velocity Ultra* de mon côté et euh comment dire.... C'est pas du tout ma came ! J'arrive pas à passer le 2nd niveau de tutoriel où on apprend à se téléporter, c'est mal barré pour réussir à finir le jeu  ::ninja:: 

Je joue à la manette mais je vais retenter au clavier/souris, ça sera peut-être plus facile pour les téléportations...

EDIT: ok c'est beaucoup plus facile à la souris, ouf !

----------


## Scylite

J'ai atteint une première fin de* Paper Please* ("Too Honest"), mais je ne pense pas que ce soit suffisant vu que ça t'arrête en plein milieu du jeu  ::):  Je vais relancer ça sous peu !

----------


## Tigri

> Pour Tigri (désolé du petit retard), j'ai essayé de sélectionner des jeux aux styles visuels et de gameplay différent:
> 
> Transistor: 6H
> 2em jeu du studio Supergiant Games (qui ont sorti Hades récemment), jeu à la BO assez incroyable.
> Sonic Génération: 5H
> Du vieux sonic et un pas-si-nouveau sonic, dans des vieux niveaux remasterisé.
> Sleeping Dogs: 15H
> Le jeu qui m'a fait aimer le genre des GTA-like
> Ori and the blind forest: 8H
> ...


Merci pour cette sélection, mais j'ai déjà fini Red Faction Guerilla en version pas Remarstered (et j'y ai passé une centaine d'heures...) et pareil pour Ori & The Blind Forest que j'ai fini en version "Definitive" (j'avais pas remarqué qu'il y avait 2 entrées, une pour la version normale et une pour la definitive  ::O: )
Si tu veux bien les remplacer... ::siffle::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai commencé *Velocity Ultra* de mon côté et euh comment dire.... C'est pas du tout ma came ! J'arrive pas à passer le 2nd niveau de tutoriel où on apprend à se téléporter, c'est mal barré pour réussir à finir le jeu 
> 
> Je joue à la manette mais je vais retenter au clavier/souris, ça sera peut-être plus facile pour les téléportations...
> 
> EDIT: ok c'est beaucoup plus facile à la souris, ouf !


Update: j'ai réussi à passer le niveau de téléportation, mais ensuite il y a un niveau chronométré, où il faut booster et se téléporter en même temps. Après 5 morts de suite, j'en ai assez vu de ce jeu, hop poubelle, ça m'a trop énervé  ::(: 
ça fait -1 au backlog quand même  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai fini Gris, et c'était très très bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oui j'aime bien les jeux de gestion, j'ai joué pas mal à Caesar 3, Simcity 4, Anno 2070, Planet Zoo et quelques autres mais pas de manière optimale ou poussé.


Ouais voilà. Moi j'ai essayé plusieurs choses mais j'abandonne toute de suite parce que j'y arrive pas, du coup j'ai vraiment pas beaucoup d'esperience.


En tout cas je suis contente que GRIS t'a plu  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Merci pour cette sélection, mais j'ai déjà fini Red Faction Guerilla en version pas Remarstered (et j'y ai passé une centaine d'heures...) et pareil pour Ori & The Blind Forest que j'ai fini en version "Definitive" (j'avais pas remarqué qu'il y avait 2 entrées, une pour la version normale et une pour la definitive )
> Si tu veux bien les remplacer...


C'est supprimé.  :;): 

Bon, qui serait dispo genre là tout de suite pour faire une super liste à *Lowren*, qui a manifestement été oubliée par son binôme ?
Dites-moi ici avant de commencer (pour que vous ne soyez pas plusieurs à le faire), et je fais le nécessaire du côté du site.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Je peux le faire !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je peux le faire !


OK, vendu ! Je te laisse commencer à regarder, je m'occupe du bricolage.

EDIT : c'est bon, tu as la main du côté du site.  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Pour *Lowren* !

*APOTHEON* (8hrs) : jeu d'action/aventure héroïque. Le style artistique est très chouette et l'univers dans lequel l'histoire se déroule est intéressant. Vraiment agréable à jouer surtout si on aime bien la mythologie grecque. 

*Frostpunk* (10hrs) : jeu de gestion/stratégie et survie. Très addictif même si pas très facile au début. Il est beau, la musique est belle. Le travail sur l'ambiance visuelle et sonore du jeu est indéniable. Pour le gameplay c'est un peu comme tous les jeu de stratégie à la base mais il y a plusieurs elements qui s'ajoutent au fur et à mesure. Je viens de finir le premier scénario et j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé.

*OKAMI HD* (33hrs) ; jeu d'aventure. Un de mes préférés. Je l'ai adoré. La DA est super originelle et belle, la musique est top et l'histoire est chouette et engageante. C'est très long mais il est dans ta liste du coup je suppose que ça te va. Et il vaut le coup !

**Papers, Please** (5hrs) : jeu de l'event ! Un jeu de simulation et puzzle avec un contexte social et politique intéressants. Très chouette, j'avais bien aimé.

*Tell Me Why* (9hrs) : jeu d'aventure épisodique en plein style DONTNOD. Beaux graphismes, histoire intrigante et gameplay agréable.

*To the Moon* (4hrs) : un tout petit jeu d'aventure. Très émouvant. Qu'est-ce que c'est beau. Prépare tes mouchoirs.

Dis moi si ça te convient et je mets la liste sur le site  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

En parlant de *Frostpunk*, je viens de finir le premier scénario finalement !

Je me suis beaucoup plainte mais au final je l'ai adoré.
Le scénario original, la mise en scène, la musique, les graphismes, tout est excellent.
Niveau gameplay, la base reste la même que la plupart de jeux de gestion, avec des elements en plus qui s'ajoutent au fur et à mesure. Ce n'est pas facile au debut, surtout pour quelqu'un comme moi vraiment pas douée pour ce type de jeu, mais même avec toutes les échecs il devient très addictif très vite.
Sûrement le meilleur jeu de gestion au quel j'ai jamais joué. Il a vraiment quelque chose en plus.

Preuve :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Nacodaco

Il faudra vraiment que je retourne sur Frostpunk un jour. J'aime bien les jeux de gestion mais j'avais été un peu effrayé par la difficulté de celui-ci après ma première défaite.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Il faudra vraiment que je retourne sur Frostpunk un jour. J'aime bien les jeux de gestion mais j'avais été un peu effrayé par la difficulté de celui-ci après ma première défaite.


Je comprends bien.
Mais faut pas.
Faut juste continuer à essayer. Peut être aussi tu peux regarder une ou deux astuces sur internet.
Mais si moi j'ai réussi, tout le monde peut  ::P:

----------


## Flugel

> Merci pour cette sélection, mais j'ai déjà fini Red Faction Guerilla en version pas Remarstered (et j'y ai passé une centaine d'heures...) et pareil pour Ori & The Blind Forest que j'ai fini en version "Definitive" (j'avais pas remarqué qu'il y avait 2 entrées, une pour la version normale et une pour la definitive )
> Si tu veux bien les remplacer...


Je te les ai remplacés par Bayonetta et Cave Story, en espérant que tu ne les es pas déjà terminés ailleurs ^^

----------


## NFafa

> Entièrement d'accord avec toi. Moi j'ai carrément arrêté le jeu à ce satané Boss archer... Je n'aurais plus su continuer pour préserver ma santé mentale...


Tout pareil, sachant que sur le boss d'avant j'avais l'impression d'avoir tiré au pif et touché par pur chance. Mais c'est surtout le fait de devoir se retaper le chemin à chaque mort qui était insupportable.

----------


## Lowren

> Pour *Lowren* !
> 
> *APOTHEON* (8hrs) : jeu d'action/aventure héroïque. Le style artistique est très chouette et l'univers dans lequel l'histoire se déroule est intéressant. Vraiment agréable à jouer surtout si on aime bien la mythologie grecque. 
> 
> *Frostpunk* (10hrs) : jeu de gestion/stratégie et survie. Très addictif même si pas très facile au début. Il est beau, la musique est belle. Le travail sur l'ambiance visuelle et sonore du jeu est indéniable. Pour le gameplay c'est un peu comme tous les jeu de stratégie à la base mais il y a plusieurs elements qui s'ajoutent au fur et à mesure. Je viens de finir le premier scénario et j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé.
> 
> *OKAMI HD* (33hrs) ; jeu d'aventure. Un de mes préférés. Je l'ai adoré. La DA est super originelle et belle, la musique est top et l'histoire est chouette et engageante. C'est très long mais il est dans ta liste du coup je suppose que ça te va. Et il vaut le coup !
> 
> **Papers, Please** (5hrs) : jeu de l'event ! Un jeu de simulation et puzzle avec un contexte social et politique intéressants. Très chouette, j'avais bien aimé.
> ...


Super, c'est la liste parfaite  ::lol::  merci.

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai atteint une première fin de* Paper Please* ("Too Honest"), mais je ne pense pas que ce soit suffisant vu que ça t'arrête en plein milieu du jeu  Je vais relancer ça sous peu !


On peut considérer qu'il faut au moins que tu sauves tes fesses pour avoir une fin valable.^^

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Super, c'est la liste parfaite  merci.


Contente que ça te plaise ! Liste mise sur le site.
 Bon premier event  :^_^:

----------


## Tigri

> Je te les ai remplacés par Bayonetta et Cave Story, en espérant que tu ne les es pas déjà terminés ailleurs ^^


Non c'est bon ! C'est parti  ::):

----------


## Eurok

> Je viens de le faire.
> Après ça va, je suis pas si pressée, on est que le 3 juillet. Mais j'espère juste avoir une liste un jour


Hello vraiment désolé je n'ai pas été présent ces derniers jours... faut bien une raison pour avoir un backlog... (avec un backlog de vidéos Youtube, de séries et même 3 mois de retard sur la lecture de CPC  ::'(:  ) 
Merci à Lowren pour la patience
Merci à Biscuitkzh pour le remplacement 
Merci à madgicsysteme pour le temps passer à faire une liste !

Du coup je me lance sur Path Of Giants pour commencer !

----------


## Nono

> En parlant de *Frostpunk*, je viens de finir le premier scénario finalement !
> 
> Je me suis beaucoup plainte mais au final je l'ai adoré.
> Le scénario original, la mise en scène, la musique, les graphismes, tout est excellent.
> Niveau gameplay, la base reste la même que la plupart de jeux de gestion, avec des elements en plus qui s'ajoutent au fur et à mesure. Ce n'est pas facile au debut, surtout pour quelqu'un comme moi vraiment pas douée pour ce type de jeu, mais même avec toutes les échecs il devient très addictif très vite.
> Sûrement le meilleur jeu de gestion au quel j'ai jamais joué. Il a vraiment quelque chose en plus.
> 
> Preuve :
> 
> ...


Du coup le deuxième scénario (l'arche) devrait être une promenade de santé pour toi. Il est plutôt axé exploration (et production vers la moitié du scénario), et la gestion du froid est moins préoccupante.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faudra vraiment que je retourne sur Frostpunk un jour. J'aime bien les jeux de gestion mais j'avais été un peu effrayé par la difficulté de celui-ci après ma première défaite.


Chat échaudé craint l'eau froide  ::happy2:: 
En fait c'est juste une question de préparation, et de faire bosser ces feignasses d'ingénieurs pour se développer au plus vite.

----------


## Mordicus

Fini *Stick it to the Man !*

Suite à un accident, Ray, un type sans histoire, se retrouve doté d’étranges pouvoirs : un spaghetti psychique lui pousse sur le crane et lui permet de lire les pensées d’autrui ainsi que de matérialiser certains objets ! Mais de grands pouvoirs impliquent de grandes galères : un homme mystérieux, surnommé avec un rare à propos "l’homme" le traque, avec son armée de gros bras, pour lui arracher la source de ses pouvoirs... 

Un jeu très sympathique. Niveau gameplay, on est sur un mélange de plate-forme/infiltration et de petites énigmes façon point & Click. Le jeu ne brille pas particulièrement sur ces deux points, l’infiltration reste sommaire et les puzzles beaucoup trop simples. Mais c’est tout l’enrobage qui fait la différence : les graphismes 2D sont en mode livres "pop up", les musiques groovy placent l’ambiance et le jeu cultive le loufoque avec un humour omniprésent, le héros étant capable de lire les pensées de personnages plus frapadingues les uns que les autres. En fait, avec ce type d’écriture et l'aspect exploration mentale façon "Psychonauts", on dirait vraiment un jeu qu’aurait pu concevoir ce rigolo de Tim Schafer. Pour résumer : léger niveau gameplay mais la fantaisie de l'ensemble et les qualités esthétiques du titre permettent de passer un agréable moment.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> En fait c'est juste une question de préparation, et de faire bosser ces feignasses d'ingénieurs pour se développer au plus vite.


J'essaierai sûrement !
Le jeu me plaît beaucoup, je vais continuer même hors event.

----------


## Lowren

> Contente que ça te plaise ! Liste mise sur le site.
>  Bon premier event


C'est mon deuxième en fait, mais l'autre c'était il y a un moment (2017)  ::P:  Je vais sûrement commencer par Apotheon ou To The Moon.

@Eurok pas de problème, tout est rentré dans l'ordre au final  ::):

----------


## Nacodaco

De mon côté j'ai terminé un second jeu, *Owlboy*.

Pas de surprise quant à mes attentes : c'était chouette  ::ninja::  

En terme de réalisation (DA, animation, sons, etc), nous sommes clairement dans le haut du panier du jeu indépendant. Le résultat est impressionant. Jusqu'au scénario qui est très bien rythmé.

Une note tout de même sur les contrôles. Au clavier, le binding est affreux (on fait presque tout à la souris sans possibilité de reconfigurer). A la manette, on a parfois du mal à viser pendant certaines phases malgré l'auto-aim. Aucune des solutions ne m'a plu même si j'ai fini par rester sur la manette (qui utilise plus de boutons différents que le clavier, un comble). En réalité, la seule difficulté du jeu viendra des contrôles.

J'ai aussi été surpris par la durée de vie. Sans terminer à 100% mais en prenant le temps de chercher un maximum de pièce et de faire du contenu optionnel (aka le canon de l'enfer  :tired: ), cela aura duré moins de 8h. Idéal pour moi mais pas dans l'intervalle donné par HLTB (d'où la surprise).

Je comprends tout à fait les avis très positifs de l'époque en tout cas.

Maintenant je vais probablement continuer avec *This War of Mine*. Je ne sais pas si j'aurai autant de temps dans les semaines à venir donc ce sera sûrement plus adapté à des petites sessions  :;):

----------


## FoxDy

This War of Mine  :Perfect: 
On n'y voit pas le temps passer, vraiment un bon jeu.

De mon côté j'ai commencé par Metro 2033, celui qui me bottait le moins et que j'avais déjà essayé à l'époque, avant de l'abandonner. J'en parlerai un peu plus en détail quand il sera terminé, mais pour l'heure je reste mitigée.

----------


## pierrecastor

> J'ai atteint une première fin de* Paper Please* ("Too Honest"), mais je ne pense pas que ce soit suffisant vu que ça t'arrête en plein milieu du jeu  Je vais relancer ça sous peu !


Vu qu'on à des fin qu'on peu déclencher dès les première jours (mauvaise fin, certes, mais fin quand même), je pense que pour le considéré comme fini, faut au moins arriver aux derniers jours, y'a pas mal de fins différentes à ce niveau.


C'est quand même troll, cette fin. Genre, avez vous des informations sur les rebelles ? 
A oui oui, ils m'ont données pleins d'info, des papiers, des noms, j'ai tout bien gardé pour vos services à la gloire d'Arstotzka  ! 
Mmmh, ok, AU GOULAG


> De mon côté j'ai terminé un second jeu, Owlboy.


De mémoire, j'y ai joué à la manette, mais je ne me souvient plus des sensations de jeu. 

Par contre, la DA !!! Un des plus pixelart que j'ai pu voir de l'histoire du jeu vidéo.


Perso, j'ai attaqué Cave Story +. Je pense en entre vers la fin, avec un niveau de plateforme de l'enfer avec de la lave et des piques de partout. Et un fucking mini boss au milieux de tout ça.

Mais on apprend, je passe maintenant les deux premiers étages les doigts dans le nez. après avoir mourir en boucle sur ces passages.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Par contre, la DA !!! Un des plus pixelart que j'ai pu voir de l'histoire du jeu vidéo.


Oui. C'est plus impressionnants si on le replace dans le contexte de sa sortie (le jeu a 5 ans). Maintenant les jeux indépendants sont de plus en plus beaux.

Quand je vois ma liste de souhait (qui est plutôt fournie  ::ninja::  ), je trouve facilement une quinzaine de jeux avec des DA bluffantes, dans des styles variés (tant mieux).

----------


## CornedBeer

Rien à voir avec cet event, mais j'ai continué Celeste, que j'avais fini lors de la session précédente.  :;): 
J'ai fini mon objectif de boucler à 100% toutes les faces A (fraises, cassettes et coeurs) jusqu'au chapitre 8. Je dois avoué avoir eu recours à une soluce à certains moments, il y a des items qui sont trop bien planqués.
Bref ça rajoute pas de point mais ça procure une certaine satisfaction.  ::): 
Pour le chapitre 9 et les faces B, on verra plus tard (ou peut-être jamais, j'ai déjà suffisamment peiné jusque là).

Sinon pour l'event actuel j'ai bien commencé ! J'ai installé les jeux ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## pierrecastor

> Oui. C'est plus impressionnants si on le replace dans le contexte de sa sortie (le jeu a 5 ans). Maintenant les jeux indépendants sont de plus en plus beaux.
> 
> Quand je vois ma liste de souhait (qui est plutôt fournie  ), je trouve facilement une quinzaine de jeux avec des DA bluffantes, dans des styles variés (tant mieux).


Le jeu est effectivement sortie en 2016, mais son développement à commencé en 2007. Et Atomium à fait sa première chronique sur le jeu indé sur un proto de 2011 : https://www.jeuxvideo.com/chroniques...e-00000089.htm

----------


## Miladzeu

Second jeu terminé: *The Wolf Among Us*. J'avais seulement fait le premier chapitre en 2014...
Telltale au top de son style (donc pas la peine si on aime pas le genre). A "consommer" comme une bonne série.
Ne pas hésiter à être curieux en lisant les excellents comics qui ont inspiré le jeu.

----------


## pierrecastor

Ah oui, la série de comics Fables, c'est le bien, faut en manger tout les matins.

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai donc fini *Wizorb*. Je ne vais pas reprendre ce dont j'avais parlé dans mon message précédent, qui liste déjà les qualités et défauts rapidement repérés. Je peux ajouter aux défauts les ennemis du dernier monde, terriblement gonflants puisqu'ils bloquent tous les coups sauf ceux par derrière (et attention, pas par derrière eux, mais seulement les coups venant du haut de l'écran, quelle que soit l'orientation des ennemis), et le boss du dernier monde, qui ne peut être tué que par des sorts. Ce qui veut dire qu'il faut de la mana, qu'on gagne en tuant les ennemis qu'il fait spawner. Ennemis qui sont ceux mentionnés juste avant. En qualité, une "quête secondaire" permet de débloquer un genre d'ulti, utilisable une fois par niveau... qu'il faut par contre activer depuis le menu pause, parce qu'il n'y a apparemment pas assez de boutons pour en assigner un à cette fonctionnalité et qu'il faut donc tout faire comme sur une foutue manette de NES.

A part ça, le jeu reste une expérience globalement agréable, j'ai même fait quelques achievements optionnels (certains contre mon gré, comme celui pour ne pas avoir touché la balle pendant 45 secondes, foutus blocs invisibles). Je lui colle un bon 6/10.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Scylite

> Vu qu'on à des fin qu'on peu déclencher dès les première jours (mauvaise fin, certes, mais fin quand même), je pense que pour le considéré comme fini, faut au moins arriver aux derniers jours, y'a pas mal de fins différentes à ce niveau.
> 
> 
> C'est quand même troll, cette fin. Genre, avez vous des informations sur les rebelles ? 
> A oui oui, ils m'ont données pleins d'info, des papiers, des noms, j'ai tout bien gardé pour vos services à la gloire d'Arstotzka  ! 
> Mmmh, ok, AU GOULAG


Effectivement c'est un peu fort de café, heureusement qu'on a la possibilité de choisir ses sauvegardes  ::): 

C'est donc un premier jeu de fini pour moi, Paper Please


Spoiler Alert! 



J'ai emmené toute la famille en Obristran, affamée et malade, mais vivante (dernier succès en bas) :





J'ai raté trois token, pas repéré quand ça aurait pu être. En tout cas c'était très sympa, un peu trop proche de certains aspects de mon boulot parfois (je bosse dans l'administration) (au secours) mais justement ça permet de questionner ce qu'on fait. Je l'ai surement un peu trop joué gameplay mais malgré tout par moment j'étais pas hyper à l'aise.

----------


## PeaK

J'ai terminé mon premier jeu, *Hue*, un jeu d'énigmes basé sur les couleurs, en 2D. J'ai apprécié la balade, c'est relativement court et les énigmes sont suffisamment variées pour que ce soit plaisant tout du long. Une bonne découverte et un premier jeu à virer du backlog!  :;): 

Par contre je risque d'abandonner *The Witness*, qui est (je trouve) beaucoup plus répétitif. Résoudre 5 labyrinthe d'affilé, pour accéder au panneau suivant avec de nouveau 5 labyrinthe à résoudre, et rebelote... Ca m'enchante nettement moins. Pourtant la DA est très colorée et c'est joli, mais comme on passe la majorité du temps sur ces grilles de labyrinthe, ca perd tout son charme.

----------


## Eurok

> J'ai terminé mon premier jeu, *Hue*, un jeu d'énigmes basé sur les couleurs, en 2D. J'ai apprécié la balade, c'est relativement court et les énigmes sont suffisamment variées pour que ce soit plaisant tout du long. Une bonne découverte et un premier jeu à virer du backlog! 
> 
> Par contre je risque d'abandonner *The Witness*, qui est (je trouve) beaucoup plus répétitif. Résoudre 5 labyrinthe d'affilé, pour accéder au panneau suivant avec de nouveau 5 labyrinthe à résoudre, et rebelote... Ca m'enchante nettement moins. Pourtant la DA est très colorée et c'est joli, mais comme on passe la majorité du temps sur ces grilles de labyrinthe, ca perd tout son charme.


The Witness... ça m'avait très vite ennuyé.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, un deuxième jeu sort de mon backlog... mais malheureusement pas moyen de le valider sur le site : je ne l'ai pas fini.

*A Blind Legend*, c'est un jeu sans graphismes (une espèce de brume en niveau de gris) et où tout se base sur les son. On incarne un chevalier aveugle, guidé par sa fille. On doit principalement suivre le chemin et faire des combats. Les combats sont donc uniquement basés sur le son. On a un bouclier pour se protéger et déstabiliser les adversaires (mais ça ne marche pas sur tous ?) et on peut frapper à gauche, à droite ou en face. Le problème, c'est que le son n'est quand même pas géré de manière exceptionnelle. Par exemple, j'ai réussi le tutoriel sur un coup de bol, pas moyen d'entendre de quelle direction venaient les coups. Sur les combats suivants, ça allait mieux et je m'en suis mieux tiré.

J'ai abandonné à une séquence où on se bat contre un oiseau géant. Je me retrouve encore à ne pas entendre où il est... et il frappe non stop. Par chance, j'ai réussi à le battre. La séquence continue ensuite avec une poursuite, où on fuit des gardes. Je cours, ma fille me dit de faire demi-tour, ce que je fais... et j'arrive pile sur le garde qui me poursuit qui me one-shot. Quand on meurt, on passe facilement 15s à regarder l'écran sans rien faire avant de pouvoir ré-essayer la séquence (qui commence donc avec le combat contre l'oiseau). Je me suis quand même forcé jusque là pour essayer de le finir, mais j'abandonne.

----------


## La Chouette

> Bon, un deuxième jeu sort de mon backlog... mais malheureusement pas moyen de le valider sur le site : je ne l'ai pas fini.
> 
> *A Blind Legend*, c'est un jeu sans graphismes (une espèce de brume en niveau de gris) et où tout se base sur les son. On incarne un chevalier aveugle, guidé par sa fille. On doit principalement suivre le chemin et faire des combats. Les combats sont donc uniquement basés sur le son. On a un bouclier pour se protéger et déstabiliser les adversaires (mais ça ne marche pas sur tous ?) et on peut frapper à gauche, à droite ou en face. Le problème, c'est que le son n'est quand même pas géré de manière exceptionnelle. Par exemple, j'ai réussi le tutoriel sur un coup de bol, pas moyen d'entendre de quelle direction venaient les coups. Sur les combats suivants, ça allait mieux et je m'en suis mieux tiré.
> 
> J'ai abandonné à une séquence où on se bat contre un oiseau géant. Je me retrouve encore à ne pas entendre où il est... et il frappe non stop. Par chance, j'ai réussi à le battre. La séquence continue ensuite avec une poursuite, où on fuit des gardes. Je cours, ma fille me dit de faire demi-tour, ce que je fais... et j'arrive pile sur le garde qui me poursuit qui me one-shot. Quand on meurt, on passe facilement 15s à regarder l'écran sans rien faire avant de pouvoir ré-essayer la séquence (qui commence donc avec le combat contre l'oiseau). Je me suis quand même forcé jusque là pour essayer de le finir, mais j'abandonne.


J'avais été plus loin quand je l'avais essayé, et je serais probablement prêt à retenter lors d'un futur event si on me l'assigne, mais mon constat était similaire : le concept est très bon, mais l'exécution pas assez bonne pour rendre le tout facile à jouer, les combats sont donc difficiles et se gagnent souvent au pif. Et les checkpoints sont beaucoup trop écartés les uns des autres pour un jeu où la moindre erreur signifie la mort (genre dans cette séquence où si tu te plantes de direction à un moment, le garde te rattrape et tu ne peux rien y faire).

----------


## pierrecastor

> J'ai terminé mon premier jeu, *Hue*, un jeu d'énigmes basé sur les couleurs, en 2D. J'ai apprécié la balade, c'est relativement court et les énigmes sont suffisamment variées pour que ce soit plaisant tout du long. Une bonne découverte et un premier jeu à virer du backlog! 
> 
> Par contre je risque d'abandonner *The Witness*, qui est (je trouve) beaucoup plus répétitif. Résoudre 5 labyrinthe d'affilé, pour accéder au panneau suivant avec de nouveau 5 labyrinthe à résoudre, et rebelote... Ca m'enchante nettement moins. Pourtant la DA est très colorée et c'est joli, mais comme on passe la majorité du temps sur ces grilles de labyrinthe, ca perd tout son charme.


Je te conseils de persévérer au moins jusque à arriver en haut de la montagne, y'a un truc qui change complétement la vision qu'on peut avoir sur le jeu et son environnement.

----------


## La Chouette

> Je te conseils de persévérer au moins jusque à arriver en haut de la montagne, y'a un truc qui change complétement la vision qu'on peut avoir sur le jeu et son environnement.


La montagne est hélas un truc assez lointain dans le jeu. Et honnêtement, je doute que cette révélation suffise à redonner de l'intérêt au jeu pour PeaK, aussi incroyable et bien pensée soit-elle, s'il overdose déjà.

----------


## pierrecastor

> La montagne est hélas un truc assez lointain dans le jeu. Et honnêtement, je doute que cette révélation suffise à redonner de l'intérêt au jeu pour PeaK, aussi incroyable et bien pensée soit-elle, s'il overdose déjà.


Ah, il me semblait que c'était pas si lointain, il suffit pas de passer la serre pour y arriver ?

----------


## maxtidus10

dans l'absolu on peut meme aller à la montagne sans rien faire, juste en marchant jusqu'à elle.

----------


## La Chouette

On peut, mais faut traverser plein de zones sans les faire, donc c'est clairement pas le truc que quelqu'un va faire en premier. Et comme je l'ai dit dans la suite du message, même si PeaK le faisait, je doute que ça change quoi que ce soit à son opinion du jeu.

----------


## Biscuitkzh



----------


## Franky Mikey

Chi va piano va sano. C'est un marathon, pas un sprint !  ::): 

(non, je ne dis pas ça parce que je viens de passer 30h sur Forza au lieu d'avancer dans mes jeux)

----------


## MystickTroy

> Chi va piano va sano. C'est un marathon, pas un sprint ! 
> 
> (non, je ne dis pas ça parce que je viens de passer 30h sur Forza au lieu d'avancer dans mes jeux)


La dernière fois que Lewis Hamilton a dit ça, ça ne s'est pas bien fini  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Jolie ref.  :B): 

Allez promis, j'avance un peu Rock of Ages 2 ce soir. J'ai joué une petite demi-heure et c'est plutôt sympa, je pourrais me prendre au jeu.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Par contre je risque d'abandonner *The Witness*, qui est (je trouve) beaucoup plus répétitif. Résoudre 5 labyrinthe d'affilé, pour accéder au panneau suivant avec de nouveau 5 labyrinthe à résoudre, et rebelote... Ca m'enchante nettement moins. Pourtant la DA est très colorée et c'est joli, mais comme on passe la majorité du temps sur ces grilles de labyrinthe, ca perd tout son charme.


Derrière l'aspect walking sim., c'est un pur puzzle game. Si tu n'aimes pas ça, ce n'est probablement pas la peine de forcer (sauf si tu es dans l'équipe 1  ::P:  ).

----------


## madgic

Si tu es dans l'équipe 1 alors c'est pas grave, tu peux laisser tomber sans problème  :;): 

Sinon moi je suis sur Remember me et c'est très sympa.

----------


## Eurok

> Derrière l'aspect walking sim., c'est un pur puzzle game. Si tu n'aimes pas ça, ce n'est probablement pas la peine de forcer (sauf si tu es dans l'équipe 1  ).


C'est en effet un puzzle_ game, le même puzzle décliné _ad nauseam_, un peu indigeste.

----------


## PeaK

> The Witness


Je vois que vous êtes nombreux à l'avoir essayé, mais pas tous conquis pour autant  ::P: 
Je le laisse un peu de côté , j'y referai un tour après avoir fini Inside (jusqu'à la montagne, ou pas, on verra). Merci pour vos retours en tout cas.

----------


## Nacodaco

> C'est en effet un puzzle_ game, le même puzzle décliné _ad nauseam_, un peu indigeste.


C'est très sévère  ::'(: . Le concept est intelligemment décliné tout au long du jeu (à part ces p***** d'énigmes sonores, là ok c'est de la merde).

Je crois que les avis négatifs sont rares chez les fans du genre.

----------


## Mordicus

Fini *TSIOQUE*

Alors que sa mère est partie guerroyer au loin, une jeune princesse est faite prisonnière par le mage maléfique du royaume... 

Voilà donc un jeu que j'ai "kickstarté" en son temps avant de l'oublier dans un coin de mon backlog pléthorique. Au premier abord, il m'a fait penser à un point & Click pour enfants, type les jeux scooby doo (_Et le manoir hanté_, _et la ville fantôme_...) On y retrouve les mêmes principes : un personnage qu'on ne dirige pas directement (on lui indique juste les actions à effectuer), des animations rigolotes lorsqu'on clique sur les éléments interactifs du décor, une interface simplifiée au maximum avec clic gauche unique pour toutes les actions, quelques mini-jeux pour varier les plaisirs entre deux énigmes, aucun choix de dialogues, l'héroïne étant muette... Enfin, un style graphique et d'animation proche du dessin-animé, avec son lot de séquences burlesques. 

Alors, pour nous autres, les poilus du jeux d'aventure, il n'y a rien à voir, juste à circuler devant ces enfantillages ? Pas tout à fait. Car sans être vraiment difficiles, les énigmes s'avèrent suffisamment élaborées pour susciter l'intérêt de l'adulte. On a vraiment l'impression que le jeu a été conçu pour être joué en binôme : un enfant qui s'amuse devant les animations marrantes et un adulte qui l'aide et l'initie aux joies des puzzles façon point & click. C'est le jeu parfait pour faire découvrir le genre à un petit frère, une nièce, un fils ou une fille dont la main potelée se pose pour la première fois sur les boutons d’une souris. Et ce n'est pas étranger au thème même du jeu qui, sans rien déflorer, se nuance d’aspects moins simplistes que ne le suggère son très générique pitch de départ. Là encore, son histoire, à l'arrière ton un peu mélancolique, pourra aussi bien parler aux grands qu'aux plus jeunes.  

Et si vous ne connaissez pas de mioches ?? vous passerez quand même un bon moment, car le jeu est trop choupinou et les énigmes sympas. Ça se boucle en 3 - 4 heures sans trop forcer (mais j'ai quand même réussi à bloquer une fois ou deux !) Encore une bonne pioche pour moi.

----------


## Supergounou

J'avais aussi bien aimé TSIOQUE (merci encore Sebarnolds  :;): ), pas le jeu du siècle mais un excellent divertissement.

----------


## Nacodaco

Je vais le mettre en wishlist en tout cas, merci pour ton retour. C'est pratique cet event pour remplir son backlog  ::lol::

----------


## sebarnolds

De mon côté, j'ai commencé Wolfenstein 2. Pas de surprise pour le moment, c'est la digne suite de Wolfenstein New Order.

----------


## Eurok

> C'est très sévère . Le concept est intelligemment décliné tout au long du jeu (à part ces p***** d'énigmes sonores, là ok c'est de la merde).
> 
> Je crois que les avis négatifs sont rares chez les fans du genre.


Je passe un meilleur moment sur Path Of Giants en tout cas et pourtant le concept est similaire, le même type de puzzle décliné plein de fois.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je passe un meilleur moment sur Path Of Giants en tout cas et pourtant le concept est similaire, le même type de puzzle décliné plein de fois.


Han merde  ::XD:: 
Pardon, mais là c'est vraiment dur de se retenir.

----------


## Flad

J'approche de la fin de mon 1er jeu.
Sword and Sworcery.
C'est méchamment laid.
L'ambiance sonore est bonne.
Je me force à le finir pour l'équipe mais globalement c'est un gros mouif.

----------


## MystickTroy

> Bon, un deuxième jeu sort de mon backlog... mais malheureusement pas moyen de le valider sur le site : je ne l'ai pas fini.
> 
> *A Blind Legend*, c'est un jeu sans graphismes (une espèce de brume en niveau de gris) et où tout se base sur les son. On incarne un chevalier aveugle, guidé par sa fille. On doit principalement suivre le chemin et faire des combats. Les combats sont donc uniquement basés sur le son. On a un bouclier pour se protéger et déstabiliser les adversaires (mais ça ne marche pas sur tous ?) et on peut frapper à gauche, à droite ou en face. Le problème, c'est que le son n'est quand même pas géré de manière exceptionnelle. Par exemple, j'ai réussi le tutoriel sur un coup de bol, pas moyen d'entendre de quelle direction venaient les coups. Sur les combats suivants, ça allait mieux et je m'en suis mieux tiré.
> 
> J'ai abandonné à une séquence où on se bat contre un oiseau géant. Je me retrouve encore à ne pas entendre où il est... et il frappe non stop. Par chance, j'ai réussi à le battre. La séquence continue ensuite avec une poursuite, où on fuit des gardes. Je cours, ma fille me dit de faire demi-tour, ce que je fais... et j'arrive pile sur le garde qui me poursuit qui me one-shot. Quand on meurt, on passe facilement 15s à regarder l'écran sans rien faire avant de pouvoir ré-essayer la séquence (qui commence donc avec le combat contre l'oiseau). Je me suis quand même forcé jusque là pour essayer de le finir, mais j'abandonne.


J'avoue que je ne l'avais pas fait et je voulais voir ton retour pour savoir si j'allais le prendre ou pas.
Bon, à priori, ce sera non !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Dans le même ordre d'idées (mais peut-être en mieux, du coup  ::ninja:: ), j'ai vu passer d'excellents retours sur Blind Drive.

----------


## Gorillaz

> J'approche de la fin de mon 1er jeu.
> Sword and Sworcery.
> C'est méchamment laid.
> L'ambiance sonore est bonne.
> Je me force à le finir pour l'équipe mais globalement c'est un gros mouif.


Moi aussi je suis bientôt à la fin de *Wonder Boy: dragon's trap* ... et j'aurais des choses à dire, surtout pour ceux qui se tateraient à le prendre  ::siffle::

----------


## Kaede

> Deadlight Director's Cut, c'est Deadlight avec un léger coup de peinture sur les graphismes et un mode survival inintéressant.
> Donc gogo faire le mode histoire avec le Director's Cut, et oublie le mode survival.


Merci  :;): 

ps. j'ai commencé *Botanicula*, c'est très bien ! Un jeu gentil tout plein idéal pour se détendre.

----------


## pierrecastor

> On peut, mais faut traverser plein de zones sans les faire, donc c'est clairement pas le truc que quelqu'un va faire en premier. Et comme je l'ai dit dans la suite du message, même si PeaK le faisait, je doute que ça change quoi que ce soit à son opinion du jeu.


Fort possible que ça ne change rien. Mais ça serait dommage de s’arrêter sans avoir vu ça.


> C'est en effet un puzzle_ game, le même puzzle décliné ad nauseam, un peu indigeste.


Question de gout, je trouve personnellement que c'est une œuvre d'art. Un truc qui aura marqué l'histoire du jeu vidéo d'une pierre blanche.



> (jusqu'à la montagne, ou pas, on verra).


J'insiste comme un gros lourd, mais monte en haut de la montagne (surtout que contrairement à mes souvenir, on peut y allez direct), ça serait dommage de passer à coté de ce que beaucoup de joueur ont qualifié d'épiphanie (enfin de "wahou" pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le mot).

Ca ne changera peut être pas ton opinion sur le jeu, mais ça serait dommage de passer à coté d'un truc qui peut transformer complétement la vision qu'on à de l'île.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Je passe un meilleur moment sur Path Of Giants en tout cas et pourtant le concept est similaire, le même type de puzzle décliné plein de fois.


Je comprends, ce ne sont pas tout à fait le même genre de Puzzle Game. *Path of Giants* c'est sympathique en tout cas !




> Ca ne changera peut être pas ton opinion sur le jeu, mais ça serait dommage de passer à coté d'un truc qui peut transformer complétement la vision qu'on à de l'île.


C'est fou, c'est sans doute mon puzzle game préféré mais pas moyen de me souvenir de ce twist  ::XD::  (ou alors vous en faites un peu trop)

----------


## pierrecastor

> C'est fou, c'est sans doute mon puzzle game préféré mais pas moyen de me souvenir de ce twist  (ou alors vous en faites un peu trop)


Attention cliquer sur le lien ci dessous ouvre une image qui divulgache bien un moment clé de the witness : 


Spoiler Alert! 



https://cdn.canardware.com/2021/05/0...-witness-8.jpg

----------


## CornedBeer

Bon bah j'ai voulu lancer God of War sur la PS Vita pour voir où j'en étais, la console a planté dans le menu.  ::(: 
À tout hasard je lance Flower, ça freeze sur l'écran titre.  :tired: 
Je lance le gestionnaire pour désinstaller les jeux, la console se brick.  ::|: 

Plus qu'à attendre que la batterie se vide complètement pour réessayer. Je sens qu'un formatage de carte mémoire va être nécessaire.  :ouaiouai: 

Le pire c'est que j'avais déjà retourné la console au SAV à cause d'une panne dans le même genre (la console ne démarrait plus, c'était plus clair).  :Emo: 

Bon au final je vais peut-être me débarrasser d'un pan entier de mon backlog d'un coup.  :;): 
(En vrai j'ai la rage)  ::'(: 

tl;dr: jouez sur PC.

----------


## Eurok

> Fort possible que ça ne change rien. Mais ça serait dommage de s’arrêter sans avoir vu ça.
> Question de gout, je trouve personnellement que c'est une œuvre d'art. Un truc qui aura marqué l'histoire du jeu vidéo d'une pierre blanche.
> 
> 
> J'insiste comme un gros lourd, mais monte en haut de la montagne (surtout que contrairement à mes souvenir, on peut y allez direct), ça serait dommage de passer à coté de ce que beaucoup de joueur ont qualifié d'épiphanie (enfin de "wahou" pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le mot).
> 
> Ca ne changera peut être pas ton opinion sur le jeu, mais ça serait dommage de passer à coté d'un truc qui peut transformer complétement la vision qu'on à de l'île.


L'art c'est vague, quand on voit ce que les artistes contemporains font...




> J'avoue que je ne l'avais pas fait et je voulais voir ton retour pour savoir si j'allais le prendre ou pas.
> Bon, à priori, ce sera non !


Il me semble que la version Android est gratuite ou limitée à quelques zones, si tu veux essayer

----------


## Gorillaz

Ayé, fini *WonderBoy: dragon's trap* !

Alors que dire ? Je suis mitigé !

Côtés positifs : 
- le jeu est vraiment très beau, on dirait un dessin animé ! 
- il est possible de passer n'importe quand dans les graphismes/musique d'époque (attention ça pique les yeux/oreilles), ce qui permet d'admirer le boulot réalisé par ce "remaster"
- réalisé par des français, cocorico !

Côtés négatifs :
- les sauts / hitboxes sont comme à l'époque au poil de cul pixel près, quand on est habitués aux jeux modernes bien plus permissifs ça fait TRES bizarre (d'autant que le graphisme moderne a tendance à "masquer" ceci aux yeux du joueur)
- les transformations sont assez téléguidées (on joue d'abord en tant que lézard, puis souris, puis poisson ...) et ne sont pas (forcément) activables à loisir
- la structure "metroidvania" j'ai rien contre ... MAIS ON SE DEMERDE POUR FOUTRE DES RACCOURCIS EN CAS DE RESPAWN AU HUB  :Boom: 

TL;DR: c'est très joli, on sent l'amour de toute une équipe ... mais le gameplay et les mécanismes auraient dû être dépoussiérés aussi !

Au final, j'y foutrais un 6/10, pas plus pas moins

Preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 



convertisseur de texte



Maintenant j'attaque l'appel de Cthulhu



 ::ninja::

----------


## PeaK

Je viens de finir *Inside*. Merci beaucoup à darkvador qui l'a choisi pour moi, j'ai adoré. J'avais bien aimé Limbo déjà, mais là Inside c'est un bon cran au dessus. Que ce soit au niveau des mécaniques, de l'ambiance, des animations... Ca m'a fait un effet wahou alors qu'il n'y a même pas de montagne!  ::wub::

----------


## PeaK

J'en ai profité pour refaire un tour sur *The Witness*. Bon, ce n'est définitivement pas pour moi. J'aime beaucoup la DA mais ca s'arrête là.

Je suis quand même allé voir en haut de la montagne. Je mets en spoiler au cas où...


Spoiler Alert! 


Le fait qu'on puisse aller un peu n'importe ou sans avoir à faire les casse-têtes répétitifs, c'est un bon point du jeu. Ca m'a permis de visiter un peu, ce que je n'aurais pas fait, autrement.

Je suis donc monté en haut de la montagne, c'est plutôt joli avec les chemins escarpés et le torrent. Une fois arrivé en haut j'ai vu... La vue, les messieurs/dames pétrifiés, un "casse-tête" tout simple avec un seul point de départ et d'arrivé, avec le même trajet dessiné juste en dessous dans la rivière. J'ai donc fait celui sur trépied, puis celui de la rivière. Ca a fait des petites étincelles le long de la rivière et j'ai vu un poteau noir s'illuminer... Ni une ni deux, je me dis que c'est là bas que se passe la suite, et je descend de la montagne à la recherche du poteau. Que je ne trouve pas, parce que j'ai pas fait gaffe où il était exactement avant de descendre. Je remonte la montagne, vérifie l'emplacement, puis redescend au poteau noir... Et là, rien.

Du coup, soit j'ai raté quelque chose, soit l'effet wahou c'était d'avoir un des casse tête à faire via la petite rivière. Dans ce cas je dois manquer de sensibilité, ca ne m'a pas provoqué grand chose. Mais je ne suis pas un habitué des walking sim, c'est peut être pour cela. Ou alors c'est parce que je me fais vieux et que c'est un peu du déjà vu pour moi.
Quoi qu'il en soit je ne regrette pas d'y avoir remis les pieds pendant quelques minutes, l'environnement est chouette, sans les casse-tête c'est pas désagréable.


Un troisième jeu à sortir du backlog, ca avance!  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

> J'en ai profité pour refaire un tour sur *The Witness*. Bon, ce n'est définitivement pas pour moi. J'aime beaucoup la DA mais ca s'arrête là.
> 
> Je suis quand même allé voir en haut de la montagne. Je mets en spoiler au cas où...
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Le fait qu'on puisse aller un peu n'importe ou sans avoir à faire les casse-têtes répétitifs, c'est un bon point du jeu. Ca m'a permis de visiter un peu, ce que je n'aurais pas fait, autrement.
> ...


En fait, l'effet wahou, c'est que 

Spoiler Alert! 


ce casse-tête à faire dans la rivière n'est pas le seul dans le genre. Il y a des dizaines de puzzles environnementaux un peu partout sur la map, certains qui nécessitent juste un certain angle de vue, d'autre qui sont plus complexes. Celui de la rivière n'est là que pour te montrer de façon évidente que ces puzzles existent.

----------


## FoxDy

Ça y est, j'ai terminé mon premier jeu de l'event, voilà mon compte-rendu (citation de mon message dans le topic des jeux terminés).




> Dans le cadre de l'event du backlog, je viens de terminer *Metro 2033* après 12,5h de jeu !
> 
> Débuts difficiles, car j'avais essayé le jeu pendant 1h à l'époque sans accrocher, recherchant une expérience peut-être moins sombre et plus axée sur l'infiltration. Car oui, en si peu de temps, j'étais convaincue que l'aspect furtif n'était pas le point fort du jeu. Mais après toutes ces années, l'envie de retourner dans ces tunnels de métro se faisait sentir. J'étais donc contente de le voir dans ma liste de jeux sélectionnés pour l'event ! De retour dans les sous-terrains de Moscou, c'est malheureusement avec la même frustration et le même ressenti que j'en sors au bout d'une heure. C'est pourtant bizarre, entre le fait de devoir faire attention aux pièges, aux bouts de verre et de pouvoir éteindre les lumières, ce Metro 2033 me laisse croire qu'il est pensé pour se faire en infiltration mais n'a pas l'air si bien calibré pour ça. Les couteaux rebondissent, quelques soucis de hitbox, l'IA aux fraises, à la moindre erreur les ennemis ne nous loupent pas et savent exactement où nous sommes et par quel coin on va sortir.
> 
> Mais contrairement à la première fois, désormais je décide de continuer. Je découvre alors la surface, je me balade sous mon masque à gaz avec une respiration haletante. Ça y est, j'y suis. L'ambiance est à couper le souffle et ce, depuis le début. Je croise des bestiaux étranges, agressifs, flippants. Et je m'engouffre toujours plus loin, allant de de rencontre en rencontre. Puis, au détour d'une station nommée "l'Arsenal", j'achète une tenue furtive. C'est là que tout commence pour moi, car les niveaux suivants me donnent enfin l'occasion de profiter de cet aspect du jeu. De l'infiltration, en veux-tu en voilà. Il faut être minutieux, attentif et veiller à rester dans l'ombre, tout le temps. Quel plaisir quand mes ennemis passent à quelques centimètres de moi sans me voir, et que je peux me passer de leur lancer une lame en pleine gorge (ou dans les fesses, j'ai découvert que c'était tout aussi efficace par la suite  ). 
> 
> Et plus je progresse, plus le jeu m'embarque avec lui. Elles sont bien loin mes toutes premières heures de frustration. Voilà déjà un bon moment que je prends beaucoup de plaisir à jouer. J'y pense même lorsque mon boulot touche à sa fin, dans l'excitation presque enfantine que je vais pouvoir profiter de mes repos pour aller sur Metro 2033. 
> 
> Vous l'aurez compris, j'ai adoré. Maintenant, je comprends mieux l'engouement autour de ce jeu. Et je pense refaire une partie à l'avenir. 
> ...


Attestation sur l'honneur:


Spoiler Alert! 







L'équipe 1 faut pas la sous-estimer. On y va doucement, mais sûrement.  :Cigare:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ça y est, j'ai terminé mon premier jeu de l'event, voilà mon compte-rendu (citation de mon message dans le topic des jeux terminés).
> 
> 
> 
> Attestation sur l'honneur:
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Ton retour donne envie de l'essayer !

----------


## Flad

> Ayé, fini *WonderBoy: dragon's trap* !
> 
> Alors que dire ? Je suis mitigé !
> 
> Côtés positifs : 
> - le jeu est vraiment très beau, on dirait un dessin animé ! 
> - il est possible de passer n'importe quand dans les graphismes/musique d'époque (attention ça pique les yeux/oreilles), ce qui permet d'admirer le boulot réalisé par ce "remaster"
> - réalisé par des français, cocorico !
> 
> ...


Git gud.

----------


## PeaK

> En fait, l'effet wahou, c'est que 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ce casse-tête à faire dans la rivière n'est pas le seul dans le genre. Il y a des dizaines de puzzles environnementaux un peu partout sur la map, certains qui nécessitent juste un certain angle de vue, d'autre qui sont plus complexes. Celui de la rivière n'est là que pour te montrer de façon évidente que ces puzzles existent.


D'accord, je comprends mieux. Merci La Chouette pour la précision.

----------


## MystickTroy

> Il me semble que la version Android est gratuite ou limitée à quelques zones, si tu veux essayer


Merci pour l'info  :;): 

A mon tour de finir mon premier jeu à savoir *Firewatch*.

C'est mon premier walking simulator et je ne savais pas trop à quoi m'attendre. En fait, j'ai passé un agréable moment !
La direction artistique est vraiment réussie et le scénario est prenant. On s'implique assez vite dans l'histoire et on s'attache rapidement aux protagonistes principaux. La prise en main est immédiate. C'est une bonne pioche, merci Kulfy !
C'est juste la bonne longueur : je pense que si ça avait duré plus, j'aurais commencé à me lasser.

Après, le jeu a réussi à me surprendre dans sa fin, car je ne m'attendais pas du tout à ça.


Spoiler Alert! 


Je pensais qu'on allait finir par comprendre qu'Henry était fou, que Delilah était une voix dans son imagination et que finalement, c'est bien lui qui a tué les deux campeuses. Du coup, la fin m'a quand même surpris, au moins jusqu'à la découverte du corps de Brian.



Par contre, je ne pense pas le refaire. Du coup, est-ce que les choix faits en cours de jeu (au début ou même dans nos interactions avec Délilah) changent profondément le jeu ?

Et petite preuve de ma réussite :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini ce matin mon second jeu, *Injustice: Gods Among Us*, en 4h.

C'est mon premier jeu de combat, et mon impression est assez mitigée.

Le mode solo se laisse suivre: on enchaine les combats en changeant de héros régulièrement et donc on découvre un peu le gameplay de ces différents héros. Les sensations sont bonnes, ça répond bien, et les personnages ont tous leur spécialité qui ressort bien dans le gameplay (genre avec Flash, on vraiment l'impression d'aller plus vite qu'avec les autres).
Par contre comme c'est mon premier jeu de ce type et que je suis globalement assez nul dès qu'il faut faire des suites de touches pour avoir des combos (j'avais galéré sur DMC par exemple), j'ai eu du mal à savoir ce que je faisais réellement, j'ai pas mal tapé au pif pour déclencher des trucs, sans réussir une seule je pense à faire un coup spécial...
Pas très grave dans le sens où j'étais en mode facile car je savais que j'allais galéré, et j'ai du recommencer seulement 3 combats lors de l'histoire.

L'histoire, parlons-en... On m'avait prévenu que c'était très série B et en effet ! Je n'ai rien compris à l'histoire à base de double monde et de copie de héros, qui est juste un prétexte pour pouvoir faire jouer n'importe quel héros contre n'importe quel ennemi. On a régulièrement des combats contre le même héros que celui qu'on joue, ce qui n'est clairement pas top quand on a du mal à distinguer lequel des 2 personnages on contrôle !

Graphiquement ça passe pour un jeu de cet âge, mais bizarrement j'avais des ralentissements sur mon config, j'ai pas trop compris pourquoi.

Bref, c'était pas si mal mais heureusement que c'était très court, je me voyais pas continuer encore pendant 3/4h.

----------


## FoxDy

> Ton retour donne envie de l'essayer !


Ça vaut le détour, ne serait-ce qu'une fois.  ::): 


Dans la foulée, j'ai terminé *Framed Collection* en environ 3h. Elle contient les deux Framed sortis à ce jour, qui ne sont autres que des jeux de réflexion/énigmes, sous la forme originale d'une bande-dessinée interactive. Ambiance polar garantie.

Pour vous la faire courte, c'est l'histoire d'un mec... non, c'est l'histoire d'une femme... non plus, hum, c'est l'histoire d'une moustache... bon, et puis merde, c'est l'histoire d'une mallette. On ignore ce qu'elle contient, mais c'est sans nul doute très précieux, car tout le monde veut se l'arracher. OK, j'exagère peut-être un peu, mais dans les deux opus, c'est au total dans 8 paires de mains qu'elle s'est retrouvée. La grande aventure de cette valise commence avec un homme à la silhouette mystérieuse, qui doit échapper aux policiers lancés à ses trousses. D'abord, le jeu nous prend par la main avec deux cases gentillettes à mettre en place. Puis, petit à petit, les choses deviennent sérieuses, jusqu'à devenir assez complexes. La difficulté des énigmes va crescendo, au fil de l'histoire. Il ne suffit pas de les mettre dans le bon ordre une fois et de voir ce que ça donne ; non, car une fois les premières pages passées, bouger les bonnes cases aux bons moments en cours d'énigme sera indispensable. Parfois, il sera même possible de pivoter les cases afin de trouver le "bon angle" ou le bon chemin. Ça peut paraître tout bête, mais c'est très réussi. 

L'histoire en elle-même n'a rien de compliqué, mais elle est très bien amenée. Pour comprendre celle du premier opus, il faut terminer le second car ceux-ci sont liés. Et j'ai trouvé leur manière d'amener les choses plutôt intelligente, surtout pour des jeux courts comme ça. Bien évidemment, je vous passe les détails, mais sachez qu'ici personne ne parle. Tout se joue sur le visuel et les sons, le tout sur fond de musiques jazz agréables, bien que répétitives. 

Bref, j'ai beaucoup aimé. Ce jeu a réussi à me happer dès les premières secondes. La musique, les dessins, la mise en scène, les personnages, le côté mystérieux tant en terme d'histoire que de gameplay m'ont tout de suite tapé dans l'œil. C'est un jeu original que je suis contente d'avoir découvert. Quand on me l'a offert, je me doutais qu'il me plairait en voyant quelques images du jeu. Et je ne suis pas déçue. Les puzzles ne sont pas très difficiles à reconstituer, excepté deux-trois énigmes qui demandent de pousser la réflexion plus loin. Côté "tiré par les cheveux", je garderai surtout en mémoire le niveau des tapis roulants vers la fin de Framed 2. Si au début j'étais amusée en découvrant le clin d'œil à Metal Gear Solid, au bout de 20 minutes à chercher, je commençais à râler. Jusqu'à ce qu'une lumière s'allume enfin (c'était pas gagné). En parlant de MGS, il y a quelques clins d'œil à son égard dans le jeu, tout juste ce qu'il faut pour me prendre par les sentiments.

Résultat : jeux terminés et succès complétés à 100%. C'était cool et plutôt joli, en plus.

----------


## La Chouette

Je suis à deux doigts de laisser tomber *Door Kickers*. Je suis sur l'avant avant dernière mission de la troisième et dernière campagne. J'en suis à 7h de jeu et plus de 20 missions, dont 2h passées sur celle-là. C'est une mission de merde. Un énorme espace ouvert avec plusieurs ennemis en armure, un mec avec un flingue braqué sur l'otage, qui tire immédiatement s'il te repère, et plein de mecs qui te tirent dessus depuis des angles impossibles. A chaque fois que j'arrive à l'otage après plusieurs minutes à galérer (sans compter les restart parce que je perds la moitié de mon escouade sur une grenade d'un ennemi qui ne m'avait pas vu mais que ces clampins n'ont pas réussi à abattre et ont donc alerté), il se fait flinguer immédiatement à l'ouverture de la porte de la pièce. La seule fois où j'ai réussi à le sauver, j'ai perdu mon escouade à cause d'un bug d'escalier. Il y a deux escaliers dans le bâtiment, un principal dans le hall, et un petit à gauche. A l'étage, tu retrouves la même conformation. Sauf qu'en descendant l'escalier principal après l'avoir monté, tu te retrouves à l'escalier de gauche. Je vais donc probablement finir par sauter cette mission (c'est possible en la finissant avec 0 étoile) et coller à ce jeu un 4, alors qu'il méritait un 7 avant cette putain de mission.

----------


## PeaK

Je me souviens en avoir chier aussi sur celle-là... Mais je ne suis pas capable de te donner des conseils, ca remonte à 2016. Au pire des cas, il vaut mieux zapper la mission si c'est vraiment la merde, plutôt que d'abandonner le jeu. Je n'ai pas souvenir de beaucoup de blocages en dehors d'une ou deux missions de ce genre. 
Dans l'ensemble j'en ai un très bon souvenir.

----------


## Flad

Fin du 1er jeu pour moi !
Superbrothers : Sword and Sworcery EP.
Ce sera un gros mouif. l'ambiance sonore est ok.
Le reste....
Graphiquement, y a du pixel art tellement meilleur.
Et je pense que c'était un jeu mobile à la base.

Les preuves de complétion  sous spoil : 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## NFafa

> Je suis à deux doigts de laisser tomber *Door Kickers*. Je suis sur l'avant avant dernière mission de la troisième et dernière campagne. J'en suis à 7h de jeu et plus de 20 missions, dont 2h passées sur celle-là. [...]


Ah c'est malin....  :nawak:  J'ai voulu aller voir la mission car je ne m'en souviens pas, et mes sauvegardes ont apparemment sautées. Du coup j'ai recommencé à y jouer alors que je n'ai même pas encore entamé mon premier jeu de l'event  ::happy2::

----------


## Supergounou

Je laisse tomber:




> *Grow Home* (2015), dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Exploration/grimpette.
> 
> J'aurai tenu 70 minutes sur Grow Home, j'avais envie de m'accrocher, mais rien à faire, je me force à le lancer à chaque fois, j'y joue 10mn, puis je quitte et pars faire autre chose.
> 
> C'est un peu le jeu de l'ennui. Il ne se passe pas grand chose, c'est hyper répétitif, c'est lent, mais surtout c'est vraiment pas maniable. Clique gauche pour s’agripper avec la main gauche, clique droit pour utiliser sa main droite. Le but est de grimper le long d'une plante le plus haut possible, donc en spammant "click droit"/"click gauche"/"click droit"/"click gauche"/"click droit"/"click gauche". Y a des collectibles à récupérer, qui débloquent des mini-pouvoirs (pouvoir planer, ce genre de truc), mais... je me fais vraiment chier en y jouant.


Je suis néanmoins très content de l'avoir découvert via cet event, je pense que je ne l'aurai jamais lancé sans ça, pour moi l'objectif d'épurer son backlog est atteint.

----------


## Supergounou

Ce que je craignais est en fait une réalité: mon ordi est en train de rendre l'âme. Impossible de lancer un jeu 3D sans blue screen, je viens de perdre ma progression sur The Last Day of June à cause de ça. 

Je me retrouve donc dans l'impossibilité de jouer à 4 des 6 jeux de ma liste. C'est pas le bout du monde, mais ça fait chier !

Deux options pour moi donc: 1°) tant pis, je fais le jeu 2D qui me reste, et je garde les autres pour lorsque j'aurai changé ma config' cet automne j'espère, ou 2°) jullebarge prend pitié et me trouve 4 autres jeux, 2D cette fois  ::P: 

Mais si t'as la flegme mec, je t'en voudrai pas, d'autant que je sais que fouiller mon backlog ne doit pas être de tout repos  :^_^:

----------


## acdctabs

C'est quoi ton pc ?
J'ai peur que ça m'arrive, mon i5 2500K doit avoir 11 ans à peu près ...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je laisse tomber:
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis néanmoins très content de l'avoir découvert via cet event, je pense que je ne l'aurai jamais lancé sans ça, pour moi l'objectif d'épurer son backlog est atteint.


Ah zut dommage que ça t'ai pas plu, mais bon ça fait toujours -1 au backlog ^^




> Ce que je craignais est en fait une réalité: mon ordi est en train de rendre l'âme. Impossible de lancer un jeu 3D sans blue screen, je viens de perdre ma progression sur The Last Day of June à cause de ça. 
> 
> Je me retrouve donc dans l'impossibilité de jouer à 4 des 6 jeux de ma liste. C'est pas le bout du monde, mais ça fait chier !
> 
> Deux options pour moi donc: 1°) tant pis, je fais le jeu 2D qui me reste, et je garde les autres pour lorsque j'aurai changé ma config' cet automne j'espère, ou 2°) jullebarge prend pitié et me trouve 4 autres jeux, 2D cette fois 
> 
> Mais si t'as la flegme mec, je t'en voudrai pas, d'autant que je sais que fouiller mon backlog ne doit pas être de tout repos


Je vais voir si j'ai le temps de regarder ça ce week-end !

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est quoi ton pc ?
> J'ai peur que ça m'arrive, mon i5 2500K doit avoir 11 ans à peu près ...


i54460 avec GTX970, ça fait pas mal de temps qu'il plante sur les jeux 3D, mais ça restait rare. Maintenant ça le fait tous les 30mn, surtout s'il pleut dans le jeu. Bizarre. Je penche plutôt pour un soucis de RAM, mais j'ai vraiment pas le temps/la motivation pour me pencher là-dessus.




> Je vais voir si j'ai le temps de regarder ça ce week-end !


Prends ton temps il reste 50j  ::):  mais c'est bien sympa !

----------


## leeoneil

De mon côté je viens de finir "*Rocketbirds : Hardboiled Chicken*", je ne serais pas fanny !
Je ne sais pas du tout d'où vient ce jeu, probablement d'un des tout premier HumbleBundle (depuis j'ai arrêté ces trucs...  :^_^: )

Alors ça démarre super bien, un petit jeu d'action/plateforme en 2D.
Super musique bien rock, graphismes qui passent bien, on joue un poulet rambo prêt à dégommer du pingouin. Blam, blam, rock and roll blam blam !
Yeeaah !!!!
Et puis au bout d'une demi-heure, la musique s'arrête nette pour te dire que c'est fini la rigolade !
Et ouais maintenant faut pousser des caisses.... Et y'a des ascenseurs aussi... A prendre dans le bon sens... Mais qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ?
Le jeu d'action devient horriblement lent pendant de longues phases de "réflexions".
Où est passé le chicken super badass ?
Le jeu alterne action/plateforme et sokoban du pauvre.... J'ai pas trop pigé l'idée, moi j'aurais bien défouraillé du pingouin pendant 3h (le jeu est très court).

Du coup, gros moyen bof....

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Prends ton temps il reste 50j  mais c'est bien sympa !


J'ai fait une petite sélection de jeux 2D, dis-moi si ça te va:
Wildfire: je connais que de nom mais ça à l'air mignon et sympathique et ça dure 7hAgent A: A puzzle in disguise: pareil, 4h de durée de vieGuacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition: celui-là j'avais hésité à le prendre dans la sélection de départ, très chouette jeu que j'ai commencé avec mon filsTeslagrad: je l'ai celui-là mais jamais lancé, tu me diras que ce que ça vaut. C'est court aussi, 5h.

----------


## Supergounou

Rapide et belle sélection !

C'est juste parfait, je note dans un coin de mon bureau, on va pas faire chier les admins pour ça  ::): 

Merci.

----------


## acdctabs

Bon j'ai fini mon deuxième jeu moi : Mother Russia Bleeds.




> Evaluation : Bien aimé
> 
> Preuve : https://steamcommunity.com/id/acdcta...0/achievements
> 
> Commentaire :
> 
> C'est bien mais trop dur je trouve et un peu brouillon.
> Je l'ai fait avec ma fille qui est bien trop jeune pour ce jeu mais tant pis elle fera des cauchemars langue2
> 
> ...


Je pense que je vais jouer à d'autres jeux un petit peu avant d'attaquer le suivant, peut-être Prey.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> i54460 avec GTX970, ça fait pas mal de temps qu'il plante sur les jeux 3D, mais ça restait rare. Maintenant ça le fait tous les 30mn, surtout s'il pleut dans le jeu. Bizarre. Je penche plutôt pour un soucis de RAM, mais j'ai vraiment pas le temps/la motivation pour me pencher là-dessus.


La dernière fois que j'ai eu des soucis de ce genre (sur mon ancien PC), c'était clairement la carte graphique. J'en ai changé, et la petite Frankymobile est repartie comme en 40.
Fun fact : ça avait même commencé à planter sur les jeux en 2d. Le jour où Terraria a commencé à mettre le PC à genoux, j'ai décidé qu'il était grand temps d'agir.  :^_^: 

Je m'occupe de rectifier ta liste dès que possible.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je m'occupe de rectifier ta liste dès que possible.


Vous êtes tous adorables  :Mellow2:

----------


## acdctabs

Je t'aurai bien proposé de te filer ma 970 que j'ai en secours pour que tu fasses des essais mais tu es un peu loin je crois.

----------


## Altay

J'avance dans *Fez* (je suis à une vingtaine de cubes). C'est un peu répétitif et pas si dur (mais c'est joli). Par contre je ne me fais pas à ce gameplay qui oblige à faire des allers-retours, je commence à être un perdu et ne plus savoir où dans la carte est-ce que je dois aller chercher les cubes qui me manquent.  ::(:

----------


## Supergounou

> Je t'aurai bien proposé de te filer ma 970 que j'ai en secours pour que tu fasses des essais mais tu es un peu loin je crois.


Oui de l'autre côté de la France  :^_^:

----------


## Altay

Bon bah voilà, *FEZ* terminé. J'avais un a priori mitigé et j'en ressors… tout aussi mitigé.

Les points positifs : très joli, différents degrés de difficulté dans les puzzles, un univers riche.

Les points négatifs : lassant (à mon goût), quelques énigmes demandent beaucoup plus d'investissement que ce que j'ai envie de mettre dans cet univers, la carte est pas très claire et j'ai eu la sensation de galérer pour trouver les cubes qui me manquaient.

Dans l'ensemble c'est OK et je comprends la réputation qu'il a eu mais c'est clairement pas le puzzle game dans lequel j'ai pris le plus de plaisir.

----------


## Gorillaz

J'avais commencé le jeu il y a longtemps et je l'avais trouvé sympa et original.
Par contre j'avais eu le malheur de faire une pause un peu trop longue et à mon retour, j'étais effectivement complètement paumé sur la carte  ::lol:: 
Cela dit j'ai fait la même avec Guacamelee, même si j'ai réussi à m'y remettre à celui-là (un poil moins bordélique sans doute  ::P: )

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Moi je suis sur Shantea et Shadowrun au même temps  :Sweat:

----------


## Supergounou

Merci Franky pour la maj de ma liste  :;):

----------


## Scylite

Argh, petit souci moi aussi : je viens de réaliser en essayant de l'installer que... je ne possède pas *The End is Nigh*, en fait.

Bon, ça peut etre l'occasion de l'acheter mais les soldes venant de finir, si tu as le temps Nacodaco de m'en choisir un autre... Pour rester dans le platformer ça peut être *Super Meat Boy*, ou autre chose, c'est toi le chef, chef. Désolé en tout cas !

----------


## FoxDy

> Bon bah voilà, *FEZ* terminé. J'avais un a priori mitigé et j'en ressors… tout aussi mitigé.
> 
> Les points positifs : très joli, différents degrés de difficulté dans les puzzles, un univers riche.
> 
> Les points négatifs : lassant (à mon goût), quelques énigmes demandent beaucoup plus d'investissement que ce que j'ai envie de mettre dans cet univers, la carte est pas très claire et j'ai eu la sensation de galérer pour trouver les cubes qui me manquaient.
> 
> Dans l'ensemble c'est OK et je comprends la réputation qu'il a eu mais c'est clairement pas le puzzle game dans lequel j'ai pris le plus de plaisir.


FEZ.  ::wub:: 

Première partie, j'étais passée à côté de beaucoup de choses car les énigmes sont tirées par les cheveux. Les traductions de pierres se font en anglais et ça, je n'avais pas percuté à l'époque.
Beaucoup plus tard (en 2020, en fait), je retourne sur le jeu et là, c'était un pur régal. J'avais des feuilles partout sur mon bureau où je gribouillais des trucs pour d'abord traduire l'alphabet, ensuite lire les pierres, les mots sur les murs etc. C'en était presque une obsession, parce que même en mangeant j'étais en train de réfléchir aux énigmes du jeu.

Je dois les avoir encore quelque part, ces feuilles volantes. J'aurais dû tout retranscrire dans un cahier, histoire de refaire le jeu avec ça sous le nez, au propre. Parce que là comme ça, je ne sais même plus comment j'ai fait. Le seul truc que j'ai recherché sur internet, c'était le pangramme, car je ne le connaissais pas et ne pouvait pas le deviner.

----------


## Eurok

J'essaye de faire de mon mieux demain !

----------


## Supergounou

> FEZ.


Pareil, ce jeu c'est un 1080° du cerveau à chaque instant. Surement mon jeu de réflexion préféré au monde, pas loin devant The Witness d'ailleurs  :^_^:

----------


## Altay

Paf, deuxième jeu *What Remains of Edith Finch*.

Un walking sim plein de charme et de mélancolie. C'est écrit avec une délicatesse et une sensibilité qu'on ne voit pas souvent et on ne s'ennuie pas un seul instant. Chaque passage lie un gameplay (simple) à la narration, même en ayant vu le jeu en stream, j'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à le refaire pendant deux heures. Bon, pour la suite, on va taper HITMAN hein, un peu moins d'émotion.  :Emo:

----------


## jopopoe

Moi de mon côté j'ai commencé *One Finger Death Punch*, qui est très fun même si un poil répétitif, et *Far Cry Blood Dragon*, qui est tout ce que j'adore dans un open world, avec un humour débilo-rétro-80's du plus mauvais goût qui soit (et donc très réussi).

Bref un très bon début d'event, et je vais tâcher d'en finir un des deux la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Argh, petit souci moi aussi : je viens de réaliser en essayant de l'installer que... je ne possède pas *The End is Nigh*, en fait.
> 
> Bon, ça peut etre l'occasion de l'acheter mais les soldes venant de finir, si tu as le temps Nacodaco de m'en choisir un autre... Pour rester dans le platformer ça peut être *Super Meat Boy*, ou autre chose, c'est toi le chef, chef. Désolé en tout cas !


Partons sur *Super Meat Boy* alors  :;):  

Finalement, si tu le fait en ligne droite sans chercher à faire aucun score/complétion, il est probablement plus court que l'autre.

----------


## madgic

J'ai fini Remember Me, et c'était un jeu très sympa.




> J'ai bien aimé le jeu, l'ambiance, les combats étaient chouettes avec le système de combos même si certains combats traînent en longueur je trouve.
> 
> Pour les boss, c'est une très bonne idée de faire recommencer la phase actuelle et non tout le combat si on meurt. Moins bonne idée de mettre des QTE par contre (le jeu date de 2013, The Witcher 2 date de 2011 et à aussi des QTE, c'était peut être la mode dans ces années là...).
> 
> J'ai pas trop aimé les phases de plateforme. L'indication de où sauter fait très artificiel et il y a aucun challenge la plupart du temps.
> 
> Et pour les changements dans les mémoires, j'ai trouvé le concept intéressant mais un peu chiant en pratique, à revenir en avant et en arrière et à chaque fois passer 30 secondes à faire avant/arrière pour changer les éléments (peut être que j'ai loupé une touche ? ).

----------


## Scylite

> Partons sur *Super Meat Boy* alors  
> 
> Finalement, si tu le fait en ligne droite sans chercher à faire aucun score/complétion, il est probablement plus court que l'autre.


Merci !

Franky Mikey si tu me lis quand tu auras le temps, tu pourras remplacer The End is Nigh par Super Meat Boy dans les jeux que je dois faire ? Merci et dézo !

----------


## Nono

J'ai commencé *LEGO The Hobbit* avec mon fils.

Par rapport à LEGO Batman, les actions à faire sont plus nombreuses (se mettre en duo, faire un super coup, crafter, changer d'armes, etc.), et on s'y perd un peu dans les commandes.
Par contre, il est pour l'instant plus simple de deviner ce que le jeu attend de nous pour progresser.
On verra par la suite.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Le boss final de Shantea peut aller se faire foutre  :Boom:

----------


## Franky Mikey

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci !
> 
> Franky Mikey si tu me lis quand tu auras le temps, tu pourras remplacer The End is Nigh par Super Meat Boy dans les jeux que je dois faire ? Merci et dézo !


Check.  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Le boss final de Shantea peut aller se faire foutre


J'ai pas souvenir d'un boss difficile pourtant, t'as fouillé un peu le jeu à la recherche de bonus ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai pas souvenir d'un boss difficile pourtant, t'as fouillé un peu le jeu à la recherche de bonus ?


Il y avait rien de plus à amener sauf de la vie mais maintenant c'est trop tard.

Je suis juste frustrée parce que il y a 5464 phases et le temps d'en apprendre une je me fais niquer le gueule sur la suivante. Mais je vais y arriver.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais je vais y arriver.


Ça c'est l'esprit !  :^_^:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ça c'est l'esprit !


Et voilà c'est fait ! Fallait juste insister un peu.

Du coup 3eme jeu fini, *Shantae and the Pirate's Curse*.

C'était mon premier jeu de la série et je suis bien contente de l'avoir essayé. 
Un jeu de plateforme/aventure avec des mécaniques intéressantes, très agréable à jouer malgré les petits pics de difficulté sur les derniers niveaux. J'avoue que c'est moi qui n'est pas douée. Le jeu reste correct et il n'y a rien d' "impossible".
J'ai adoré la musique, vraiment chouette. Les couleurs du jeu et les environnements sont super bien faits, c'est vraiment beau malgré les pixels (que j'aime pas d'habitude).
Les personnages sont sympa et l'histoire juste assez intéressante. 

Le seul truc qui m'a pas trop plu est le choix artistique pour le design des personnages feminines. Toutes les filles ont des seins qui semblent sortir de leur vêtements en permanence, sur les models en pixels les seins rebondissent, il y en a même sur les ennemis pas humains, il y a des blagues sur qui parmi les filles a la poitrine plus grosse etc, eye candy, fan service tout ça.
Je suis bien cosciente qu'il y a beaucoup pire dans les jeux vidéos et comparé à certaines choses ça reste rien du tout, mais bon quand il y a toute une section du jeu où les 4 personnages principaux se retrouvent avec des tenues qui couvrent rien du tout, c'est difficile de pas lever les yeux au ciel.

Je pense juste que c'est un petit peu exagéré en termes de quantité (si c'était juste la protagoniste par exemple pourquoi pas, après tout elle est une danseuse du ventre dans le desert). 
Pour mes goûts personnels le jeu aurait été aussi bien sans autant de contenu audacieux.
Ca reste un très bon jeu que j'ai aimé, et malgré tout j'aimerais bien récupérer les autres chapitres de la série.

Preuve :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## jopopoe

Si tu veux faire le reste de la série je te conseille de commencer par le premier sur Game Boy Color pour y jouer _the way it's meant to be played_  :Cigare:  :

https://www.ebay.fr/itm/304036447495

Blague à part c'est rigolo comment un jeu qui était surtout connu par les collectionneurs comme étant un des plus chers de la Game Boy Color a donné naissance à tant de suites de qualité des années plus tard.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Si tu veux faire le reste de la série je te conseille de commencer par le premier sur Game Boy Color pour y jouer _the way it's meant to be played_  :
> 
> https://www.ebay.fr/itm/304036447495
> 
> Blague à part c'est rigolo comment un jeu qui était surtout connu par les collectionneurs comme étant un des plus chers de la Game Boy Color a donné naissance à tant de suites de qualité des années plus tard.


741 balles c'est pas dans mon budget pour l'instant... j'ai même pas le Game Boy ! J'avais que 3 ans à l'époque  ::XD::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ca reste un très bon jeu que j'ai aimé, et malgré tout j'aimerais bien récupérer les autres chapitres de la série.


Je peux te conseiller Risky's Revenge, le prédécesseur de celui que tu as fait, dans le même style (pixel art) et du même acabit. Half-Genie Hero est sympathique aussi mais m'a moins marqué que les deux autres.
Par contre, le tout dernier (Seven Sirens) est l'épisode de trop, dans lequel tout est médiocre à part peut-être les graphismes (et ceux-ci vont t'agacer, vu qu'entre les sept sirènes, les cinq demi-génies et le décor plage/vacances, tout est prétexte à dessiner des filles en maillot de bain).
C'était vraiment flagrant, en te voyant rejouer à Pirate's Curse, de constater à quel point celui-ci était (et est resté) un bien meilleur jeu de plateformes.

----------


## Nacodaco

J'ai pu jouer un peu à *This War of Mine*. Difficile de savoir si je vais le "terminer" (de mémoire, Scylite m'avait demandé d'atteindre le jour 30).

Je suis un peu déçu. Le jeu n'est pas mauvais mais j'avais souvenir d'en avoir entendu énormément de bien à sa sortie et ça ne me semble pas à la hauteur d'un tel engouement.

J'ai peut-être encore du contenu à découvrir, mais je trouve les mécaniques de survie trop basiques et les contrôles uniquement à la souris pénibles.

Les phases de nuit ont le mérite de changer un peu, mais c'est toujours la même chose.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je peux te conseiller Risky's Revenge, le prédécesseur de celui que tu as fait, dans le même style (pixel art) et du même acabit.


Risky's Revenge est meilleur que le troisième selon moi, le gameplay est vraiment très pointu c'est du bonheur à jouer. Certains le trouveront plus "lourd", moi j'adore.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je peux te conseiller Risky's Revenge, le prédécesseur de celui que tu as fait, dans le même style (pixel art) et du même acabit. Half-Genie Hero est sympathique aussi mais m'a moins marqué que les deux autres.
> Par contre, le tout dernier (Seven Sirens) est l'épisode de trop, dans lequel tout est médiocre à part peut-être les graphismes (et ceux-ci vont t'agacer, vu qu'entre les sept sirènes, les cinq demi-génies et le décor plage/vacances, tout est prétexte à dessiner des filles en maillot de bain).
> C'était vraiment flagrant, en te voyant rejouer à Pirate's Curse, de constater à quel point celui-ci était (et est resté) un bien meilleur jeu de plateformes.


 :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:   :Facepalm: 

Ba voilà si toute excuse est bonne pour avoir des filles presque nues ça va vite me fatiguer.
Je pense que Pirate's Curse j'arrive à bien supporter tout en profitant du jeu mais si ça va plus loin c'est pas mon truc.

Dommage parce que le type de jeu me plait et l'atmosphère qu'on y trouve aussi.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ca reste gentillet hein, et le discours n'est jamais suggestif. C'était surtout une façon de parler. On est très loin du fanservice à la japonaise.  ::P: 
Mais puisqu'il s'agit de toute façon d'un jeu médiocre vendu trop cher, je pense que tu ne perdras strictement rien à faire l'impasse sur celui-là.

Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé chez WayForward. Ils savaient faire des bons jeux avant, mais depuis quelques titres, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont gardé les graphistes et animateurs, mais que le reste fiche un peu le camp. River City Girls était déjà chiantissime à jouer, et le manque d'ambition du dernier Shantae est assez flagrant. C'est dommage.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ca reste gentillet hein, et le discours n'est jamais suggestif. C'était surtout une façon de parler. On est très loin du fanservice à la japonaise. 
> Mais puisqu'il s'agit de toute façon d'un jeu médiocre vendu trop cher, je pense que tu ne perdras strictement rien à faire l'impasse sur celui-là.
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé chez WayForward. Ils savaient faire des bons jeux avant, mais depuis quelques titres, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont gardé les graphistes et animateurs, mais que le reste fiche un peu le camp. River City Girls était déjà chiantissime à jouer, et le manque d'ambition du dernier Shantae est assez flagrant. C'est dommage.


Peut être c'est ce qu'il se passe quand tu choisis de mettre plus de boobs au lieu d'investir l'argent dans tout le reste du jeu  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai pu jouer un peu à *This War of Mine*. Difficile de savoir si je vais le "terminer" (de mémoire, Scylite m'avait demandé d'atteindre le jour 30).
> 
> Je suis un peu déçu. Le jeu n'est pas mauvais mais j'avais souvenir d'en avoir entendu énormément de bien à sa sortie et ça ne me semble pas à la hauteur d'un tel engouement.
> 
> J'ai peut-être encore du contenu à découvrir, mais je trouve les mécaniques de survie trop basiques et les contrôles uniquement à la souris pénibles.
> 
> Les phases de nuit ont le mérite de changer un peu, mais c'est toujours la même chose.


This War of Mine brille plus par son ambiance que par son gameplay, qui n'est là que pour servir le désespoir de tes malheureux personnages.

----------


## MystickTroy

De mon côté, deuxième jeu fini également avec *Sam & Max : Hit the road !*.

Et je crois bien que c'est l'un de mes LucasArts préférés ! 
Je suis tout de suite rentré dans l'univers du jeu, cet univers tellement absurde mais où, pour les personnages, tout est normal. Je suis vraiment devenu "fan" de Sam et de Max (pour tout avouer, je regarde le dessin animé et je viens de commander le comics  :^_^: ). Le jeu n'est pas trop long et je le place dans les LucasArts les moins compliqués. Il y a certes des énigmes un peu tordues mais ça reste très minoritaire ! L'abandon des verbes d'action au profit des icônes rendent aussi la navigation plus agréable. 

En bref, un super moment avec la Police Freelance et je ne peux que recommander à d'autres joueurs le titre !

Et pour la petite preuve : 

Spoiler Alert!

----------


## maxtidus10

*Deuxième jeu terminé* pour moi, et comme je vais partir jusqu'à mi Aout, je vais m'arrêter la pendant un mois :

*11-11 Memories Retold*

*Temps :* 7h

*Preuve :*https://steamcommunity.com/id/maxtid.../achievements/

*Commentaire :*Deuxième jeu fini de l'event du backlog, 11-11 Memories Retold n'est pas tant un jeu vidéo qu'une histoire interactive. Elle prend place dans le contexte de la 1ere guerre mondiale, et permet de suivre un jeune Canadien photographe de guerre (engagé par naïveté), ainsi qu'un ingénieur allemand (engagé pour retrouver son fils soldat). Ce sont donc deux jolies histoires que l'on découvre, à échelle humaine, ou le récit des deux protagonistes finira par se croiser. L'écriture fonctionne, et je me suis permis une petite larmiche à certains passages, à apprécier ces pauvres êtres, désintéressés par le conflit faisant rage en arrière plan, mais broyé par celui-ci. Le jeu, en plus de dérouler son histoire et ses quelques choix (surtout à la fin), pousse le joueur à fouiller les niveaux pour parler aux différents PNJs, prendre des photos, et trouver des collectibles (notes donnant des informations sur le contexte historique). Cette partie n'est pas la plus passionnante car on doit délibérément sortir de l'objectif que le personnage que l'on incarne a en tête, mais est bien récompensé dans le jeu en débloquant des paragraphes à placer dans nos lettres, ou des photos à envoyer à nos proches. Cette partie là, bien que je n'en ai pas vu la conséquence, apporte un vrai sentiment d'implication, et on se prend d'affection pour ces personnages qui restent tout en nuances et ne sont jamais parfaits. Le finissant à l'instant, j'en garde le cœur serré, et je bénis mon époque de ne pas avoir eu à me placer dans ce genre de situation.

----------


## madgic

Je pense que Mother Russia Bleeds c'est pas pour moi, je bloque déjà sur le 1er boss en facile après plusieurs tentatives. 

Remember Me c'est bien aussi pour le thème de la révolution  ::siffle::

----------


## Eurok

> Moi de mon côté j'ai commencé *One Finger Death Punch*, qui est très fun même si un poil répétitif, et *Far Cry Blood Dragon*, qui est tout ce que j'adore dans un open world, avec un humour débilo-rétro-80's du plus mauvais goût qui soit (et donc très réussi).
> 
> Bref un très bon début d'event, et je vais tâcher d'en finir un des deux la semaine prochaine.


Blood Dragon, comme les autres Far Cry sont cools sauf les combats de boss inexistants ...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je pense que Mother Russia Bleeds c'est pas pour moi, je bloque déjà sur le 1er boss en facile après plusieurs tentatives. 
> 
> Remember Me c'est bien aussi pour le thème de la révolution


Tu vois c'était tout prévu  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

Fini *Door Kickers*, en tout cas les 3 premières des 6 campagnes officielles (les 3 dernières ont été ajoutées post-release et ne font pas partie du compte sur Howlongtobeat). J'ai refait la mission sur laquelle je bloquais, et ai échoué une fois de plus, un ennemi ayant ouvert la porte menant au hall principal (où se trouve un autre ennemi tenant en joue un otage) au moment où je traversais une autre pièce plus loin, ce qui m'a mis dans le champ de vision de celui qui tenait en joue l'otage, qui l'a donc abattu immédiatement. J'ai donc décidé de continuer en gardant cette mission à 0 étoiles, et les deux dernières missions étaient sympas, comme le reste du jeu avant cette mission de merde. Fallait réfléchir un peu, j'ai dû recommencer une ou deux fois, mais j'ai pas eu le sentiment que le jeu se foutait de moi comme sur la mission précédente. J'ai également fait toute la première page de missions sans campagne, et elles étaient sympas également.

Un bon jeu, donc, stratégique, intéressant, avec toutefois quelques problèmes, même si on oublie la mission 5 de la campagne 3 qui va directement enlever deux points à ma note finale. Le premier problème, c'est le système de blessure. Les personnages se soignent entre les missions, et je pensais avoir compris le système (blessure rouge devient jaune, blessure jaune guérit), sauf que je me suis retrouvé à commencer une mission avec un personnage ayant une blessure rouge, et sur une autre mission j'ai eu un personnage qui commençait blessé jaune alors qu'aucun ne s'était blessé durant la mission précédente. Peut-être un bug, mais potentiellement gênant. Le deuxième système, c'est la variété des équipements, qui coûtent une fortune en étoiles, et qui, pour la plupart, ne semblent pas faire de différence. Avec la part d'aléatoire due à la visée, mes mecs sans armure tiennent parfois trois ans dans une fusillade, alors que d'autres en armure complète meurent en trois tirs. Idem pour les armes, pas vu de grande différence en terme d'efficacité. La visée, enfin. C'est parfois très bizarre, avec des personnages qui sont clairement dans le champ de vision d'un ennemi (ou un ennemi clairement dans mon champ de vision), et pourtant un seul camp tire. Ça arrive assez souvent dans l'angle des fenêtres. Dernier point négatif : les infos du briefing avant les missions. Elles sont complètement inutiles. On te dit 3 ennemis sûrs et 3 ennemis avec point d'interrogation. On pourrait donc penser qu'il y a 3 à 6 ennemis. Et non. Y en avait 30. Et c'est comme ça sur quasi toutes les missions des deux dernières campagnes. Une différence aussi grande, je trouve ça complètement con.
A part ça, c'est du bon, ça se renouvelle bien avec différents bâtiments, différents types de mission (certaines où tu peux prendre ton temps, d'autres non), les différentes classes ont toutes leur utilité (sauf ceux avec les boucliers, qui meurent aussi vite que les autres, donc je vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir des boulets sans mobilité avec des pistolets de merde s'ils ne sont même pas protégés), y a plusieurs possibilités d'approche pour la plupart des missions, j'ai beaucoup aimé. 5/10.

[spoiler]/spoiler]

----------


## Scylite

> j'ai beaucoup aimé. 5/10.


Je sais que c'est à cause de la mission maudite mais j'ai bien aimé cet enchainement quand même  ::):

----------


## madgic

De mon côté j'ai commencé Tell Me Why et j'aime bien, l'histoire est intrigante. Bon par contre les voix françaises ont autant d'émotions que les expressions du visage, il y avait un peu plus de dynamisme dans Life is Strange d'après mes souvenirs.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> les voix françaises


C'est pas interdit, ça, dans les jeux vidéo en général ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> De mon côté j'ai commencé Tell Me Why et j'aime bien, l'histoire est intrigante. Bon par contre les voix françaises ont autant d'émotions que les expressions du visage, il y avait un peu plus de dynamisme dans Life is Strange d'après mes souvenirs.


Moi je l'ai fait en anglais est c'était très bien.

----------


## Altay

> C'est pas interdit, ça, dans les jeux vidéo en général ?


C'est interdit si on joue à des jeux de vieux.  ::trollface::  Les doublages modernes sont d'excellente qualité pour peu que les éditeurs y mettent les moyens.

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est interdit si on joue à des jeux de vieux.  Les doublages modernes sont d'excellente qualité pour peu que les éditeurs y mettent les moyens.


Les vrais jouent avec doublage russe et sous-titrage japonais.

----------


## FoxDy

Troisième jeu terminé et pas des moindres, car c'est l'un de ceux que j'avais abandonné après une partie de 7h30 il y a plusieurs années : *Alice Madness Returns*.
Et aujourd'hui, comme pour Metro 2033, on peut dire que le temps fait bien les choses. Parce que j'ignore pourquoi j'ai abandonné ma partie en étant énervée, alors que le jeu est finalement très bien. Peut-être n'avais-je pas le bon état d'esprit pour y jouer à l'époque. Je me souviens aussi avoir râlé contre les phases de plateformes, qui ne m'ont posé aucun soucis lors de ma nouvelle partie.  ::huh:: 

Hormis la caméra qui pose problème parfois car elle part en vrille et quelques bugs qui obligent à recharger (ennemis intouchables car on passe à travers, poupée géante invisible...), ou d'autres comme Alice qui se bloque dans le sol quand elle change de taille, ou est bloquée dans une fleur jusqu'à ce que cette dernière disparaisse, ça s'est bien passé. Je dirais qu'il manque une description pour les armes, car au début on ne sait pas trop ce qu'on améliore même si on voit bien que le visuel change et que d'un niveau à l'autre, elles font plus mal (vous me direz, c'est le principal). Ce qui m'a surtout choqué en début de partie, c'est le manque de framerate et les chutes de FPS à certains endroits. Au chapitre 3, j'ai même eu droit à des aliasing et freezes temporaires, qui se sont vus ci et là ensuite. L'optimisation du jeu n'est pas top et ça se voit beaucoup aussi dans le menu pause et lors des phases musicales en QTE (temps de réaction pas immédiat et défilement manquant de fluidité).

Partie terminée en 12h15 à 92%. C'est finalement un bon jeu de plateforme, avec un univers clairement original et des chapitres aux décors et ambiances uniques. Les doublages français sont très bons. Et que dire de plus à part que j'ai envie d'atteindre les 100% dans la Nouvelle Partie+, même si l'un des plus grands défauts de ce jeu est de ne pas savoir vraiment où on va. Plus d'une fois, en croyant aller du côtés des secrets, je me suis dirigée vers la suite du jeu et aucun retour en arrière possible. J'aurais bien aimé connaître les endroits où j'ai oublié des trucs à la fin, mais le jeu ne l'indique pas dans la NG+ et c'est dommage. Je vais donc voir si j'ai le courage de refaire le jeu plus ou moins en entier pour trouver ce qui me manque. Là, j'ai refait le chapitre 1 mais il me manque encore un souvenir et une bouteille, ça m'ennuie un peu de le re-re-refaire.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## La Chouette

Je laisse tomber *Osmos*. Le concept est sympa, l'exécution abominable. Les niveaux ne sont pas faits à la main mais générés procéduralement. Du coup, ils sont souvent bien plus difficiles qu'ils ne pourraient l'être, voire littéralement impossibles. On peut changer le layout du niveau avec Alt+A, mais ça reste la loterie. Je suis donc bloqué sur un niveau "attracteur", où on est en orbite autour d'un élément qui nous bouffe si on s'en rapproche. Il faut devenir la plus grosse boule du niveau, ce qui implique de manger toutes les autres boules, dans un ordre précis. Sachant qu'une boule plus grosse que soi vous mange et que je dois jouer avec mon orbite. Trop lente, je tombe dans l'attracteur, trop rapide, je sors de la map. Mais tout ça serait faisable, sans le concept de base du jeu : pour se déplacer, il faut jeter de la matière. Le souci, c'est que modifier une orbite de façon conséquente nécessite beaucoup de matière. Et qu'il faut en plus éviter les boules plus grosses que soi. Du coup, suffit de devoir rectifier un tantinet son déplacement pour devenir plus petit que la prochaine boule à absorber et se mettre en situation de game over. Ci-dessous, le layout le moins dégueulasse que j'ai pu avoir, après une quarantaine de rerolls.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## sebarnolds

A l'époque, j'avais bien aimé aussi, jusqu'à un moment où ça devient effectivement juste ultra-difficile et frustrant.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini *Limbo* ce soir, voici mon avis sur le jeu:



> Très chouette jeu, pas trop long mais intéressant, avec une ambiance sombre et glauque comme Inside, et un gameplay très bien foutu et qui évolue tout le long du jeu.
> ça se complique un peu sur la fin mais rien d'impossible. Bon par contre je laisse les 2 derniers succès de côté, trop compliqués à avoir !


Content de l'avoir fait, j'avais fait Inside lors d'un précédent event et on voit bien le lien de filiation entre les deux jeux.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Quatrième jeu fini !  :B): 

*Shadowrun Returns* est un jeu turn-based qui se déroule dans un univers qui est un mélange de cyberpunk et sci-fi.

L'ambiance est super, bien construite avec la musique et les environnements. Je suis pas trop fan des jeux isométriques et top-down du coup j'étais un public difficile, mais l'histoire est assez intrigante et les dialogues si bien faits que j'ai toujours continué à vouloir jouer.

Le gameplay et les mécaniques du jeu sont pas mal même si ça commence à vieillir en 2021. Des fois je me suis un peu ennuyée, certains combats duraient très longtemps. Et j'ai du chercher certains trucs sur internet parce que le jeu n'explique pas tous les commands. Des fois c'est impossible de sauvegarder du coup si tu meurs il faut refaire tout un chapitre. Bref des fois j'étais frustrée.

Mais il y a plein de manières de jouer et gagner, pleins de techniques, personnages et objects à utiliser comme on veut. Sur cet aspect rien à redire.
Je pense que le turn-based n'est pas mon type de jeu préféré, mais au final rien que pour l'histoire et l'atmosphère j'ai pas mal aimé, et malgré tout c'était bien satisfaisant de sortir de certaines situations avec 1 HP et 3 personnages sur 4 morts  ::P: 

Preuve : 



Spoiler Alert! 






Et maintenant... BATMAN !  :Mellow2:

----------


## jopopoe

Oh il est cool ton retour, je l'ai aussi sur ma liste ça fait bien envie  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Oh il est cool ton retour, je l'ai aussi sur ma liste ça fait bien envie


Ouais il était vraiment pas mal même pour quelqu'un comme moi qui n'est pas particulièrement fan du genre !  :;):

----------


## Altay

> Quatrième jeu fini ! 
> 
> *Shadowrun Returns* est un jeu turn-based qui se déroule dans un univers qui est un mélange de cyberpunk et sci-fi.
> 
> L'ambiance est super, bien construite avec la musique et les environnements. Je suis pas trop fan des jeux isométriques et top-down du coup j'étais un public difficile, mais l'histoire est assez intrigante et les dialogues si bien faits que j'ai toujours continué à vouloir jouer.
> 
> Le gameplay et les mécaniques du jeu sont pas mal même si ça commence à vieillir en 2021. Des fois je me suis un peu ennuyée, certains combats duraient très longtemps. Et j'ai du chercher certains trucs sur internet parce que le jeu n'explique pas tous les commands. Des fois c'est impossible de sauvegarder du coup si tu meurs il faut refaire tout un chapitre. Bref des fois j'étais frustrée.
> 
> Mais il y a plein de manières de jouer et gagner, pleins de techniques, personnages et objects à utiliser comme on veut. Sur cet aspect rien à redire.
> Je pense que le turn-based n'est pas mon type de jeu préféré, mais au final rien que pour l'histoire et l'atmosphère j'ai pas mal aimé, et malgré tout c'était bien satisfaisant de sortir de certaines situations avec 1 HP et 3 personnages sur 4 morts


Tu peux faire *Shadowrun Dragonfall* (qui est une campagne indépendante mais avec le même moteur et le même système) qui est encore mieux écrit et dialogué.  :;):

----------


## Flad

Fini  Forgotton Anne.
Ca tire trop en longueur sur la deuxième moitié du jeu;
La maniabilité est pas au top.
L'histoire est pas mal et les "puzzle" plateforme/pouvoir jamais trop difficile.

La preuve de finitude (rien à voir avec la saveur ^^) : 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Nono

Je commence à abandonner tout doucement *Opus Magnum*. La programmation, ça a toujours été un calvaire pour moi. Même sous forme de jeu, ça ne passe pas. Je ne suis pas fait pour ça et c'est trop tard pour m'y mettre.
Si je m'y mets sérieusement, j'aurais peut-être fini le jeu dans 3 mois, sans avoir l'impression d'avoir "joué" durant une seconde  ::'(:

----------


## La Chouette

> Je commence à abandonner tout doucement *Opus Magnum*. La programmation, ça a toujours été un calvaire pour moi. Même sous forme de jeu, ça ne passe pas. Je ne suis pas fait pour ça et c'est trop tard pour m'y mettre.
> Si je m'y mets sérieusement, j'aurais peut-être fini le jeu dans 3 mois, sans avoir l'impression d'avoir "joué" durant une seconde


Arf, dommage que ça ne t'ai pas plu, c'est un jeu que j'adore, et le seul jeu du studio où tu ne peux littéralement pas te retrouver coincé. Faire une abomination non optimisée, oui, mais il y a toujours des dizaines de solutions possibles (contrairement à un SHENZHEN I/O où tu es limité par l'espace pour mettre des objets, et par la quantité de lignes sur ces objets). Au moins ça le sort de ton backlog et tu sauras qu'il ne faut surtout pas acheter d'autres jeux Zachtronics  ::trollface::  (à part Eliza si tu aimes les visual novels, il est super)
Et le Sigmar's Garden, il t'intéresse pas plus que ça ?  ::P:

----------


## Nono

Ha j'ai pas tenté le Sigmar's Garden...

C'est vrai que je pourrai concevoir une usine à gaz pour arriver à la solution, mais ça me replonge tellement dans mes études d'informaticien raté que je n'arrive pas à l'accepter.
Cette période où je me suis vaguement rendu compte que ce qu'on apprend a pour objectif principal de décrocher un job... Ca m'a plus ou moins paralysé lorsqu'il s'agissait d'utiliser mes connaissances pour le plaisir.

Finalement j'ai un boulot qui me plait dans un milieu proche de l'informatique, mais j'ai mis du temps à le trouver.

----------


## Supergounou

> ça me replonge tellement dans mes études d'informaticien raté que je n'arrive pas à l'accepter.


Je suis pas fan du tout de ce genre de jeux non plus, et je crois que tu as mis le doigt sur quelque chose là  :^_^:

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Hexen*  que je n'avais pas fait à l'époque.

C'est le moteur de Doom donc les combats sont bons mais...damned les interrupteurs cachés partout qui activent des trucs pour ouvrir des machins.

----------


## pierrecastor

Je viens de ragequit encore une fois sur cave story +.

Pas que ça sois mauvais, mais la, y'a un niveau plateforme des enfers, avec piques et lave de partout plus un miniboss à la fin, j'arrive enfin à le passer, et hop, je me fait étaler par un mob sans avoir eu le temps de trouver un point de sauvegarde.  ::(: 

Mais j'y retournerai, le jeu est bien cool.

----------


## NFafa

> C'est vrai que je pourrai concevoir une usine à gaz pour arriver à la solution, mais ça me replonge tellement dans mes études d'informaticien raté que je n'arrive pas à l'accepter.
> Cette période où je me suis vaguement rendu compte que ce qu'on apprend a pour objectif principal de décrocher un job... Ca m'a plus ou moins paralysé lorsqu'il s'agissait d'utiliser mes connaissances pour le plaisir.


A noter que la grande majorité des informaticiens (développeurs) à qui j'ai pu montrer du Zachtronics ne comprennent pas pourquoi je prends du plaisir à y jouer  ::O:  Mais c'est peut-être qu'ils ne prennent pas plaisir à travailler  ::happy2:: 

Sinon je termine mon premier jeu : *Rime*
 * c'est du low poly mais c'est vraiment très beau, que ce soit au niveau des couleurs, de l'architecture, des effets
 * la musique en style BO de Miyazaki est réussie et accompagne très bien le jeu
 * le gameplay est simple, voir simpliste, les quelques énigmes sont vite résolues, mais on a pas trop le temps de trouver cela répétitif avec les changements de monde qui changent un peu les mécaniques
 * au début j'avais peur des contrôles (le dernier jeu auquel j'ai joué dans le genre était Seasons after fall...), mais tout se contrôle très bien, c'est fluide et je n'ai jamais ralé (bon signe)
 * l'histoire est finalement assez légère avec quelques indices par ci par la mais 

Spoiler Alert! 


je ne m'attendais vraiment pas du tout à la fin : je pensais plutôt qu'on allait sauver l'île et ses habitants, et la dernière scène m'a quasiment tiré une larme quand on prend conscience de ce qu'il se passe.

. Bref c'était aussi une très bonne surprise à ce niveau !

Que du positif, une très belle découverte vidéoludique  :;): 

Preuve : 

Spoiler Alert! 






Maintenant j'entame Vampyr, en espérant que la coupure des vacances ne me fera pas perdre le fil  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Maintenant j'entame Vampyr, en espérant que la coupure des vacances ne me fera pas perdre le fil


 ::wub:: 

La musique dans ce jeu. Trop bien. Ce piano et les violons. C'est  :Perfect:

----------


## leeoneil

Je viens de terminer *Gunpoint*, tout petit jeu d'infiltration 2D, en 2h30.
C'est du beau pixel, et j'ai bien aimé le gameplay.
Côté durée de vie, même si ça parait super court, il ne m'en fallait pas plus. Si on accroche un max au jeu on peut jouer avec ses propres challenges (ne pas utiliser certains "pouvoirs" qui facilite le jeu).
Bonne ambiance film noir de bout en bout, un très bon petit jeu indé !

----------


## Scylite

J'ai attaqué *Super Meat Boy* et je crois que ce jeu en veut à ma santé mentale ça me rend DINGUE AAAAAAAAH

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai attaqué *Super Meat Boy* et je crois que ce jeu en veut à ma santé mentale ça me rend DINGUE AAAAAAAAH


Moi j'ai du laisser tomber deux fois. 
J'en pouvais plus.
Je risquais vraiment balancer ma manette par la fenêtre.

----------


## Scylite

> Moi j'ai du laisser tomber deux fois. 
> J'en pouvais plus.
> Je risquais vraiment balancer ma manette par la fenêtre.


EEEEeeeet c'est le rage quit.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> EEEEeeeet c'est le rage quit.


Voilà une autre victime  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

Pourtant c'est mignon comme tout. Puis suffit d'appuyer au bon moment.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et quand tu termines un niveau difficile, tu te vois quand tu l'as raté 254 fois.  :Bave:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Pourtant c'est mignon comme tout. Puis suffit d'appuyer au bon moment.


"Suffit d'appuyer au bon moment" il dit  ::(:

----------


## Scylite

Je sais pas si je finirai. Je suis seulement sur le troisième boss là. Le souci c'est que je comprends l'intérêt, frustrer pour se dépasser et avoir un sentiment de complétion quand tu y arrives, mais les niveaux où je galère trop, quand enfin j'y arrive j'ai plutôt un sentiment de soulagement négatif, un haussement d'épaules en mode "mais quel enfer ce jeu". Donc je suis pessimiste !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'ai attaqué mon 4ème jeu, Le Testament de Sherlock Holmes et c'est franchement pas mal du tout. L'histoire est intrigante et bien foutue pour le moment, le gameplay sympathique (même si certains puzzles sont incompréhensibles) et graphiquement, même si le jeu a vieilli, il propose de jolis plans.

----------


## Flad

Moi il me reste que des jeux "longs" pas sur d'en finir un de plus d'autant que j'ai 2-3 articles à faire avant de partir en vacances.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je sais pas si je finirai. Je suis seulement sur le troisième boss là. Le souci c'est que je comprends l'intérêt, frustrer pour se dépasser et avoir un sentiment de complétion quand tu y arrives, mais les niveaux où je galère trop, quand enfin j'y arrive j'ai plutôt un sentiment de soulagement négatif, un haussement d'épaules en mode "mais quel enfer ce jeu". Donc je suis pessimiste !


Je pense vraiment que c'est un genre de jeu pour un certain public. Ceux qui aiment les défis et qui s'amusent bien à continuer d'essayer jusqu'à la fin, quand l'objectif est atteint. Franky il est comme ça et aime vraiment ce type de défi dans les jeux par exemple. Moi pas du tout. J'ai juste bien aimé Celeste parce que l'histoire me touche beaucoup. Autrement... merci mais non merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi j'ai attaqué mon 4ème jeu, Le Testament de Sherlock Holmes et c'est franchement pas mal du tout. L'histoire est intrigante et bien foutue pour le moment, le gameplay sympathique (même si certains puzzles sont incompréhensibles) et graphiquement, même si le jeu a vieilli, il propose de jolis plans.


Ouais j'ai vu tes screenshot sur Steam. Ca donne envie d'essayer !

----------


## doggy d

> Moi j'ai attaqué mon 4ème jeu, Le Testament de Sherlock Holmes et c'est franchement pas mal du tout. L'histoire est intrigante et bien foutue pour le moment, le gameplay sympathique (même si certains puzzles sont incompréhensibles) et graphiquement, même si le jeu a vieilli, il propose de jolis plans.


Nice, les Sherlock Holmes sont assez uniques dans leur genre je trouve (en tout cas, on en a pas des tonnes avec ce background).

Moi j'ai enfin commencé mon Event officiel avec "*Shadow of the Colossus*" (PS4) étant rentré de vacances hier.

Officieusement j'ai quand même supprimé 2 jeux de mon backlog: Blazblue Continuum Shift Extend et Super Time Force Ultra sur PS Vita. 
2 jeux franchement excellents ! Je donne mon avis, les deux jeux étant présents sur toutes les plateformes et notamment sur STEAM, je vous les conseille.

*BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend* :
- Le deuxième volet (amélioré) d'une franchise bien connue des amateurs de "vs fighting" et plus particulièrement du studio Arc System Works;
- Un jeu superbement réalisé (direction artistique style "animé jap" très réussie, décors fantastiques, musiques très sympas), 
- profond (un jeu tout en mouvement/dash, des persos assez variés dans leur gameplay, des mécaniques intéressantes) 
- et long (plein de modes, de tutos, et une histoire que je trouve sympa et narrée dans le style visual-novel parfaitement adaptée au format portable, blotti dans son lit le soir - casque sur les oreilles).

*Super TIME Force Ultra* :
- Une petite pépite d'action/plateformer ;
- Une mécanique innovante de surcouche temporelle (comprendre : l'historique de chaque personnage mort préalablement s'ajoute à la tentative suivante = un carnage total et jouissif);
- Une réalisation en "pixel art" de toute beauté;
- Des musiques entrainantes;
- Des tonnes de clins d'oeil à la pop culture;
- Une bonne durée de vie avec l'envie de réaliser des runs parfaites (dans l'esprit speedrun pour collecter tous les bonus en un minimum de temps);
- Un humour qui fait mouche très souvent;
En conclusion, un BROFORCE (solo) un poil plus intelligent (gestion temporelle et scénario) et tout aussi jouissif !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

*Batman: Arkham Asylum* terminé !

Le premier de la série de jeux _Batman Arkham_.
Quoi dire. C'est du Batman beau et pur. Je n'arrive pas à trouver une seule chose que je n'ai pas aimé. 

Les graphismes sont très bien pour un jeu du 2010 en 2021. Musique à la Christopher Nolan. Le voice acting excellent. L'histoire super intrigante à partir du premier instant. Les environnements très détaillés qui mettent l'ambiance parfaite pour l'asile et son île. Du coup, super atmosphère.

Les personnages sont hyper bien faits, leur personnalité distinctive parfaitement mise en scène. Et il y en a plein. L'ennemi principal est un, mais l'histoire se déroule dynamique et nous permet de rencontrer plusieurs visages célèbres.

On voit clairement les bases déjà très bonnes qui ont permis un plus haut niveau de mécaniques de jeu dans le chapitre suivant,_ Arkham City_. Le gameplay est fluid et jamais ennuyeux ou répétitif, au contraire il est très varié. Le jeu nous offre tout le temps des sections différentes. Stealth, action, petits puzzles, etc.
Tout au long de l'experience il y a des nouveaux elements qui s'ajoutent à notre arsenal et qui nous laissent la possibilité de choisir comment on préfère affronter les situations. 
Le système de combat ? Probablement le meilleure que j'ai jamais testé. Le slow-mo, les movements, ce qu'on peut faire... super bien conçu et très satisfaisant.

Les "collectionists" parmi nous vont largement profiter de tous les Riddle's Challenges. Beaucoup moins compliqués et répétitifs que dans _Arkham City_. Et les enregistrements qu'on peut trouver dans les niveaux offrent des petits moments pour se poser et s'amuser avec les petites histoires des nos criminels préférés. 
Bon j'ai tout dit non ? Il y a vraiment rien qui m'a pas assez plu. Même quand on meurt il y a une petite scène avec les personnages et c'est pas juste l'écran noir "GAME OVER".

Le jeu offre aussi du contenu style arcade, des challenges etc, pas lié à l'histoire mais juste pour s'amuser. J'ai testé un peu et c'est bien mais c'est pas mon truc.

Franchement un très, très, TRÈS bon jeu d'action. Et puis c'est *BATMAN* quoi. Le meilleur super-héros pour moi.
Vraiment chouette. J'ai adoré. Je vais surement récupérer les deux qui me restent de la même série.

Preuve :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## FoxDy

N'oublie pas Origins, quoi qu'on ne dise il est pas si mal.  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> N'oublie pas Origins, quoi qu'on ne dise il est pas si mal.


C'est dans mes plans !

----------


## FoxDy

> Pour *FoxDy* j'ai choisi, parmi une liste de jeux assez courtes parsemée de quelques vieilleries du début du siècle:
> 
> [...]
> *Crash Bandicoot*, parce que c'est l'été et que le jeu est ensoleillé, et que c'est en fait une antiquité qui a subi un joli lifting technique sans réelle modif de son gameplay. Tu vois je t'ai entendu, comme les "vieux" jeux ne t'effraient pas au moins avec celui là tu ne saigneras pas trop des yeux.
> [...]


Au fait Miladzeu, on est d'accord que je ne dois pas faire les 3 Crash de la N'Sane Trilogy, mais juste le 1er ? (sans quoi ça me ferait 8 jeux à faire  ::P: ). Je préfère poser la question, parce que je suis bien partie pour enchaîner les trois. Arrêtez-moi.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Au fait Miladzeu, on est d'accord que je ne dois pas faire les 3 Crash de la N'Sane Trilogy, mais juste le 1er ? (sans quoi ça me ferait 8 jeux à faire ). Je préfère poser la question, parce que je suis bien partie pour enchaîner les trois. Arrêtez-moi.


Mais non, faut faire les autres jeux de ta liste aussi !

----------


## Gorillaz

Les Batman je les ai tous bien aimé, peut être City le moins. Origins je pensais qu'il allait me gonfler et au final j'ai trouvé l'histoire sympa. Knight est magnifique et "conclut" en beauté la trilogie (même si trop de Batmobile)

----------


## Miladzeu

C'est vrai que je n'ai pas précisé, n'ayant moi-même joué qu'au 1er (y compris à l'original à l'époque) qui est celui que j'ai en tête quand je pense à Crash Bandicoot. Donc oui 1 seul des 3 jeux suffira (n'importe lequel des 3), à part Framed les jeux que je t'ai proposé ne sont pas spécialement courts.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Les Batman je les ai tous bien aimé, peut être City le moins. Origins je pensais qu'il allait me gonfler et au final j'ai trouvé l'histoire sympa. Knight est magnifique et "conclut" en beauté la trilogie (même si trop de Batmobile)


Moi j'avais bien aimé City surtout parce que avec le DLC on joue comme Catwoman au même temps, et du coup il y a deux histoire à suivre qui se mélangent. J'avais trouvé ça trop chouette.

----------


## jopopoe

Fini *Blood Dragon* à 100%, et c'était trop bien  ::): 

Petite critique :

"Un mini Far Cry 3 à l’ambiance 80’s complètement débile

Ça n’est pas au niveau du gameplay que ce Blood Dragon va surprendre qui que ce soit. C’est une sorte de mini-Far Cry 3, qui reprend à peu près toutes les mécaniques de son ainé. Si avez aimé parcourir Rook Island vous devriez apprécier le gameplay de Blood Dragon.

Par contre au niveau de l’enrobage les gars de chez Ubisoft se sont complètement lâchés, en nous proposant une parodie de film d’action des années 80 franchement basse du front. Tout est fluo, tout est prétexte à des punchlines pourries, le jeu est bourré de références à  Terminator / Commando / etc. et franchement ça marche très très bien.

Entre le tuto autoparodique, les « cutscenes » toutes pixelisées et à peine animées, le héros qui se plaint quand on ramasse des collectibles, l’esthétique rétro-futuriste nanardesque, on sent que le jeu ne se prend jamais au sérieux et ça fonctionne super bien. La musique est également très bien, et colle parfaitement à l’ambiance.

Bref c’est du rab’ de Far Cry 3, en version très très drôle.

16/20"

Je continue *One Finger...* et je vais sans doute commencer *Tomb Raider Anniversary* ce soir.

----------


## Supergounou

> Fini *Blood Dragon* à 100%, et c'était trop bien


Ravi que ça t'ait plu  :;):

----------


## Nacodaco

De mon côté je viens de terminer *This War of Mine* après 16 heures de jeu.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, il s'agit d'un jeu de survie en 2D. On incarne une poignée de survivants dans une ville en guerre et il faudra survivre jusqu'au cessez-le-feu.

Côté gameplay, on alterne entre deux phases :
- le jour, on gère son repaire : construction, amélioration, survie, soins, sommeil, etc.
- la nuit, on peut parcourir certains lieux uniques (plus ou moins dangereux) pour collecter des ressources.

Je suis content de cette découverte mais quelques défauts empêchent ce jeu d'être une vraie pépite :

- Les contrôles sont pénibles. On joue uniquement à la souris et on clique souvent par erreur. Parfois c'est une action qu'on annule, parfois c'est une infiltration qui rate. J'ai passé deux journées sans le vouloir.
- On fait trop souvent la même chose. Les journées finissent par se ressembler et les évènements aléatoires ne suffisent clairement pas pour briser la routine. J'ai trouvé assez désagréable le fait d'être pressé par le temps pour effectuer les différentes tâches.
- La difficulté est mal dosé. J'ai fais une première partie qui a assez vite tourné mal. Quand j'ai compris que c'était foutu, je me suis noté les constructions que je voulais faire en priorité et ça a suffit pour rendre le jeu très facile. Il y a un effet boule de neige qui fait qu'on ne peut plus vraiment perdre la partie au bout d'un moment. J'imagine qu'un décès en cas de sortie raté peut vite amener à la catastrophe.
- Les parties sont peut-être trop longue ? Plus de 10 heures à faire tout le temps la même chose. Je n'ai pas passé un mauvais moment mais je n'ai absolument pas envie d'en refaire une (alors qu'il y a une petite dizaine de groupe de départ).

On peut probablement faire beaucoup mieux dans le genre.

Maintenant on va se lancer sur *Inside* ou *Dishonored* !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Maintenant on va se lancer sur *Inside* ou *Dishonored* !


Des bons jeux !

----------


## Miladzeu

Terminé *Her Story*, avec un patch fr. Originale, cette simulation de googlage "s'arrête" juste avant de devenir redondante. Un bon jeu d'event, qui passe en une soirée. Merci de me l'avoir proposé sinon je ne me serai jamais lancé dedans

----------


## doggy d

Comme dit plus haut j'ai bien commencé Shadow of the Colossus PS4, un raffinement pour les yeux et les oreilles (9 colosses sur 16 déjà battus). Je vais essayer d'en faire 2 par jour. 

En alternance j'ai commencé aussi Hollow Knight... Une TUERIE... J'enfonce une porte ouverte mais effectivement ce jeu est fantastique. Vu sa durée de vie, ce sera le fil rouge de mon évent, en alternance avec des jeux plus courts.

----------


## Chiff

Fini mon premier jeu de l'event *Lara Croft Go*



Spoiler Alert! 


https://steamcommunity.com/id/chiff5...s/appid/540840



Petit jeu de réflexion sympathique. J'avais déjà fait Hitman Go pour un précédent event.
Je l'ai trouvé meilleur car plus diversifié et un peu plus scénarisé. Un peu plus joli également.

----------


## Nacodaco

Terminé *Inside* en moins de 3 heures.

C'est un platformer 2D avec une légère dose de puzzle.

Pas grand chose à en dire, c'est un clone de Limbo avec un peu plus de travail sur les environnements et moins de réflexion nécessaire. J'ai préféré l'original mais ça reste sympathique.

ps : j'ai oublié de screen le ending  :tired: . Comme je possède le jeu sur le store du démon qui ne propose aucun succès, je vais simplement screen le playtime en espérant que ça convienne.

----------


## Lowren

J'ai commencé Okami. J'aime bien, ça se laisse jouer, surtout sur Switch, la portabilité est agréable. Par contre, je sais déjà que ce sera pas mon jeu de l'année, je dirais "bon mais pas un chef d'oeuvre". Après j'essaie aussi de remettre dans le contexte, en 2006 ça devait être très original.  ::): 

Je commence aussi Frostpunk en parallèle bientôt, bon là je sais d'avance que je vais me régaler  :Bave:

----------


## Eurok

> *Batman: Arkham Asylum* terminé !
> 
> Le premier de la série de jeux _Batman Arkham_.
> Quoi dire. C'est du Batman beau et pur. Je n'arrive pas à trouver une seule chose que je n'ai pas aimé. 
> 
> Les graphismes sont très bien pour un jeu du 2010 en 2021. Musique à la Christopher Nolan. Le voice acting excellent. L'histoire super intrigante à partir du premier instant. Les environnements très détaillés qui mettent l'ambiance parfaite pour l'asile et son île. Du coup, super atmosphère.
> 
> Les personnages sont hyper bien faits, leur personnalité distinctive parfaitement mise en scène. Et il y en a plein. L'ennemi principal est un, mais l'histoire se déroule dynamique et nous permet de rencontrer plusieurs visages célèbres.
> 
> ...


Musiques à la Hans Zimmer* FTFY  :;):  
Par chance Nolan n'a pas participé au développement de ce jeu. Ça aurait été médiocre comme ses films !  :Gerbe: 

Niveau VF on retrouve les voix classiques des séries animées  ::love::  sauf Richard Darbois  pour Bruce Wayne

Spoiler Alert! 


/Batman

 remplacé désormais par Adrien Antoine (comme dans les séries). On a aussi des vrais personnages comme un vrai Bane ! 
Le seul truc qui m'a choqué , ce sont les passages en vue FPS forcée dans les conduit d'aération, ça n'avait que peu d'intérêt, peu être pour contourner un problème avec le moteur du jeu qui ne supportait pas bien la vue à la 3ème personne dans des lieux exigus.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Musiques à la Hans Zimmer* FTFY  
> Par chance Nolan n'a pas participé au développement de ce jeu. Ça aurait été médiocre comme ses films ! 
> 
> Niveau VF on retrouve les voix classiques des séries animées  sauf Richard Darbois  pour Bruce Wayne
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> /Batman
> ...


J'ai dit "à la Christopher Nolan" pour indiquer le type de musique dans un certain type de films, je sais bien que il s'occupe pas de la musique.

Et moi j'aime bien ses film en tout cas  ::ninja:: 

Pour la voix je joue qu'en VO comme il faut  ::P:  Mais même en anglais les voix de Batman et Joker sont faites par les mêmes acteurs des séries animées.

----------


## Eurok

> J'ai dit "à la Christopher Nolan" pour indiquer le type de musique dans un certain type de films, je sais bien que il s'occupe pas de la musique.
> 
> Et moi j'aime bien ses film en tout cas 
> 
> Pour la voix je joue qu'en VO comme il faut  Mais même en anglais les voix de Batman et Joker sont faites par les mêmes acteurs des séries animées.


J'ai grandi avec le Batman de 1992 (Nolan ne tient pas la comparaison)   et avant d'avoir la VO dispo sur la télé et ce fut donc un plaisir de retrouver les voix des comédiens de mon enfance. Le cas échéant j'aurais bien entendu basculé sur la VO. 

Sinon j'ai enfin fini le mode principal de *Path Of Giants*, puzzle game fort sympathique et mignon dont le but est de placer trois personnages (un bleu, un jaune, un vert) sur des dalles de la même couleur que leur tenue en passat par des mécanismes également liés à la teinte de ces vêtements. Le fil vert sur le bouton vert, le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge tout ça tout ça ! Jamais vraiment dur au point de s'arracher les cheveux, rarement sans être frustrant, on enchaîne des puzzles de façon séquentielle toujours avec plaisir. 
https://youtu.be/I6M-MgJfh54" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>
Et voici la preuve: 


Spoiler Alert! 





Si ce n'est pas suffisant je peux relancer une partie pour essayer de gratter tous les succès.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ben c'est toi qui vois. Faut que ça t'amuse.  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

L'objectif est de finir le jeu, pas d'obtenir tous les succès. Cependant, si tu apprécies le jeu suffisamment pour vouloir aller chercher le 100%, on ne va pas t'en empêcher. C'est même très positif quand une recommandation passe aussi bien.

----------


## madgic

Les salles bonus sont très bien aussi  :;):

----------


## FoxDy

> C'est vrai que je n'ai pas précisé, n'ayant moi-même joué qu'au 1er (y compris à l'original à l'époque) qui est celui que j'ai en tête quand je pense à Crash Bandicoot. Donc oui 1 seul des 3 jeux suffira (n'importe lequel des 3), à part Framed les jeux que je t'ai proposé ne sont pas spécialement courts.


Merci pour ta réponse ! Hé bien voilà, j'avais terminé l'aventure à 64% une première fois et l'envie de le boucler à 100% est venue quand je jouais au deuxième opus. Maintenant, j'ai le sentiment de "l'objectif accompli".  ::): 

Crash Bandicoot terminé : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2551062002

Le retour sur ce jeu fut dépaysant. Je me souvenais d'une certaine difficulté sur le jeu original, mais dans cette version N.Sane il m'a semblé plus difficile. Il m'a fallu un peu de temps pour me réhabituer et finalement, il demande surtout de la précision. Le système de gemmes colorées est peu pratique, dans le sens où il faut avancer sur les îles pour les avoir et ainsi revenir aux précédents niveaux, dans lesquels seront débloqués des passages secrets en fonction de la gemme ramassée. La rouge fut pour moi la plus chiante à récupérer, mais c'était tellement bien en réalité (surtout que des potes regardaient ma partie, qu'on se marrait bien et qu'ils semblaient apprécier). J'en garderai donc de bons souvenirs de cette rouge ! 

Gros point noir de cette N.Sane Trilogy cela dit : il n'y a pas de quick restart. Et quand on vise les gemmes de couleur, où il faut réussir le niveau sans mourir et en cassant toutes les boites, c'est assez pénible de devoir quitter le niveau pour y retourner via la carte quand on échoue, en se tapant donc deux écrans de chargement entre temps. Ils auraient pu y penser.

J'apprécie aussi moyennement les défis chronométrés, que je ne compte pas faire tout de suite (voire pas du tout). C'est dommage d'avoir rajouté ça sur les opus où ils n'étaient pas avant. Mais j'imagine que ça doit plaire à d'autres personnes. Quoi qu'il en soit, je me suis bien amusé.




> Mais non, faut faire les autres jeux de ta liste aussi !


Héhé, ça y est maintenant je peux passer à la suite ! Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice me voilà.  :Eclope:

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini mon 4ème jeu, le *Testament de Sherlock Holmes* !

Voici mon avis:



> Terminé en presque 9h, et c'était vraiment très bien !
> 
> Je m'attendais pas à jouer à un genre de point & click en 3D mais la formule fonctionne très bien. Quelques puzzles sont vraiment tordus à résoudre, ça manque parfois d'explication, j'ai donc utiliser sans trop hésité l'option pour les passer après un certain temps à galérer.
> 
> Mais sinon, j'ai aimé tout le reste: 
> - l'histoire, vraiment bien foutue et pleine de rebondissements
> - l'ambiance et les graphismes, bien qu'un peu daté, restent très jolis à pas mal d'endroits
> - la musique et le générique de fin, excellents !
> 
> Au final, très content de l'avoir fait, ça me donne envie de faire le suivant que j'ai aussi (après une pause quand même)


Il me reste uniquement Resident Evil à faire mais je pense que je vais arrêter là, déjà parce qu'il me reste moins de 15 jours avant les congés, et surtout parce que j'ai pas du tout envie de me lancer dans ce jeu maintenant, pas dans le mood.

Mais bon, 4 jeux terminés, 1 abandonné pour toujours, c'est du bon nettoyage de backlog ça  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Héhé, ça y est maintenant je peux passer à la suite ! Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice me voilà.


Si je pouvais effacer mes souvenir de ce jeu je le ferais pour pouvoir y jouer comme si c'était la première fois  ::wub::

----------


## sebarnolds

Hé, ben ça avance bien tout ça il me semble...

Moi j'en ai balancé un, j'ai fini Bayonetta... mais le reste n'avance pas beaucoup pour le moment (pas franchement le temps).

J'ai commencé Wolfenstein: The New Colossus et Sherlock Holmes: Crimes & Punishments. Les deux sont bons mais prennent un peu de temps (j'ai 5h sur le premier et 1h sur le second).

----------


## doggy d

> 4 jeux terminés, 1 abandonné pour toujours, c'est du bon nettoyage de backlog ça


Bravo!!
Pour Resident Evil, laisse couler un peu de temps, c'est vrai que l'ambiance est pesante. Maintenant peut-être qu'en août, le mood sera là  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Bravo!!
> Pour Resident Evil, laisse couler un peu de temps, c'est vrai que l'ambiance est pesante. Maintenant peut-être qu'en août, le mood sera là


Le souci c'est qu'en août c'est moi qui serait pas là  ::ninja:: 

Je pars tout le mois d'août loin de mon PC donc pour moi l'event se termine à la fin du mois de juillet  :;): 

Après j'ai le jeu (via emulation) sur mon téléphone portable, je pourrais aussi y jouer comme ça mais j'aimerais mieux le faire sur PC quand même... On verra !

----------


## jopopoe

Les téléphones sont devenus assez puissants pour émuler de la Gamecube ou vous parlez de l'original ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Les téléphones sont devenus assez puissants pour émuler de la Gamecube ou vous parlez de l'original ?


Je parle bien de la version gamecube  :;):  Oui les téléphones sont assez puissants pour émuler jusqu'à la 3DS maintenant.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Dernier jeu terminé !  :B): 

*Grim Fandango Remastered* est un classique des aventures point-and-click.

J'avais vraiment envie d'y jouer parce que si je ne me trompe pas, c'est vraiment un des premiers jeux vidéos auxquels j'ai jamais joué. Je crois que j'avais la version physique même, perdue je sais pas où ni quand. J'étais vraiment petite à l'époque, surement je ne savais même pas que c'était un jeu de puzzle, et j'ai jamais réussi à progresser après le premier écran.

En plus j'en ai toujours très bien entendu parler, du coup j'avais hâte de m'y mettre. Malheureusement j'avoue que je suis un peu déçue.
Le jeu malgré "remastered" est plein de bug. Certains "gamebreaking', que j'ai eu la chance de pas avoir. Mais j'en ai rencontré vraiment pas mal. Je ne sais pas combien de fois j'ai du tuer la session pour tout relancer. Certains bug ont des solutions qu'on peut pas deviner sauf si on regarde sur internet. Et s'il faut relancer le jeu il faut bien espérer d'avoir sauvegardé assez récemment parce qu'il n'y a pas un système de sauvegarde automatique. 
J'ai eu plein de soucis par rapport aux contrôles. Il y a des sections où il faut en utiliser certains et ils marchent pas, ce qui rend pas facile d'accomplir l'objectif.
Finalement je trouve la difficulté des puzzles vraiment élevée. Peut être c'est moi qui est nulle mais j'ai du regarder une guide. Certaines choses sont trop compliquées, je comprends pas comment on est censé arriver à certaines solutions. Surtout que parfois il faut interagir avec des objects qui font partie du décor (mêmes couleurs, même "épaisseur", etc) et c'est impossible de savoir qu'on peut tout à fait faire des choses avec.

Maintenant le positif. Les personnages sont super, les dialogues rigolos avec un bon voice acting. L'histoire est engageante et intéressante. La musique est vraiment pas mal. L'univers dans lequel l'histoire se déroule est très original et les graphismes dans la version Remastered sont vraiment pas mal pour un vieux jeu. C'est sans doute tout ça qui m'a permis de rester accrochée jusqu'au bout et qui a permis à ce jeu de devenir un grand classique. 
Je suis contente d'avoir finalmente complété un jeu de mon enfance, mais je trouve qu'il est vraiment mal optimisé.

En général je me suis bien amusée à part pour les puzzle bizarres et les bug.
Je le conseille à ceux qui sont très patients et qui aiment vraiment beaucoup les jeux des puzzles à l'ancienne.

Preuve : 


Spoiler Alert! 






Bon, pour moi l'event se termine ici.
J'ai fait tout ce que je pouvais pour la Team 2  :B): 

Merci beaucoup *Mordicus* pour ta liste. Je me suis bien amusée avec tous tes choix !  :;):

----------


## Mordicus

> Merci beaucoup *Mordicus* pour ta liste. Je me suis bien amusée avec tous tes choix !


Content que ce soit un succès ! Pour *Grim Fandango Remastered*, j'ai pas eu tous ces bugs. Je me doutais que les énigmes "à l'ancienne" pouvaient poser problème, mais j'ai misé sur le charme et l'originalité du jeu pour transcender ce genre de soucis. D'ici quelques temps, tu te rappelleras que des bons moments je suis sur ! 

De mon côté, je suis sur *Dust - An Elysian Tail* mais j'ai du m'interrompre pour un court voyage et maintenant, la chaleur étouffante de l'été freine un peu ma motivation. Mais je compte bientôt m'y remettre (surtout que j'aime bien).

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Content que ce soit un succès ! Pour *Grim Fandango Remastered*, j'ai pas eu tous ces bugs. Je me doutais que les énigmes "à l'ancienne" pouvaient poser problème, mais j'ai misé sur le charme et l'originalité du jeu pour transcender ce genre de soucis. D'ici quelques temps, tu te rappelleras que des bons moments je suis sur !


Oui, oui je vais pas en garder un mauvais souvenir !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bon, pour moi l'event se termine ici.


Ca y est, c'est les vacances ? Tu crois t'en tirer comme ça ?

Je propose qu'on te rajoute une seconde liste pour un event non officiel.  :Mario:

----------


## Supergounou

Si besoin, je peux fournir une liste pleine de MeatBoy-like  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ca y est, c'est les vacances ? Tu crois t'en tirer comme ça ?
> 
> Je propose qu'on te rajoute une seconde liste pour un event non officiel.


J'étais efficace ! 
Faut toujours espérer de tomber dans mon équipe  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si besoin, je peux fournir une liste pleine de MeatBoy-like

----------


## doggy d

> Le souci c'est qu'en août c'est moi qui serait pas là 
> 
> Je pars tout le mois d'août loin de mon PC donc pour moi l'event se termine à la fin du mois de juillet 
> 
> Après j'ai le jeu (via emulation) sur mon téléphone portable, je pourrais aussi y jouer comme ça mais j'aimerais mieux le faire sur PC quand même... On verra !


Si c'est bien la version HD, fais la sur PC, elle est fantastique.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Oui c'est bien la version HD que j'ai, je compte bien la faire sur PC en effet  ::P:

----------


## Scylite

Bon, après avoir abandonné (pour l'instant mais je suis pas optimiste sur mon envie d'y retourner) *Super Meat Boy*, je me suis lancé dans *The Stanley Parable* sans savoir du tout de quoi ça causait. 

Et bah j'ai passé un super moment ! Il faut aimer

Spoiler Alert! 


 le trip très très meta, mais c'est justement complètement ma came. J'ai ri pour de vrai plusieurs fois, ce qui est rare avec un jeu qui généralement fait au mieux sourire. C'est hyper intelligent, bien écrit, ahlala c'était fun.



La preuve (basique) : 


Spoiler Alert! 






Mais aussi (entre autres mais j'ai ri) :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Gorillaz

Ben merde, je reconnais pas le dernier screen ! 
Du coup ça veut dire que je n'ai pas VRAIMENT fini le jeu ?  ::o:

----------


## Flad

> Du coup ça veut dire que je n'ai pas VRAIMENT fini le jeu ?


 :haha:

----------


## pierrecastor

C'est une des fins. Je ne sais plus combien il y en a en tout.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Dernier jeu terminé ! 
> 
> *Grim Fandango Remastered* est un classique des aventures point-and-click.
> 
> J'avais vraiment envie d'y jouer parce que si je ne me trompe pas, c'est vraiment un des premiers jeux vidéos auxquels j'ai jamais joué. Je crois que j'avais la version physique même, perdue je sais pas où ni quand. J'étais vraiment petite à l'époque, surement je ne savais même pas que c'était un jeu de puzzle, et j'ai jamais réussi à progresser après le premier écran.
> 
> En plus j'en ai toujours très bien entendu parler, du coup j'avais hâte de m'y mettre. Malheureusement j'avoue que je suis un peu déçue.
> Le jeu malgré "remastered" est plein de bug. Certains "gamebreaking', que j'ai eu la chance de pas avoir. Mais j'en ai rencontré vraiment pas mal. Je ne sais pas combien de fois j'ai du tuer la session pour tout relancer. Certains bug ont des solutions qu'on peut pas deviner sauf si on regarde sur internet. Et s'il faut relancer le jeu il faut bien espérer d'avoir sauvegardé assez récemment parce qu'il n'y a pas un système de sauvegarde automatique. 
> J'ai eu plein de soucis par rapport aux contrôles. Il y a des sections où il faut en utiliser certains et ils marchent pas, ce qui rend pas facile d'accomplir l'objectif.
> ...


C'est dingue ça. J'ai joué à l'original à l'époque, il y a quelques années et j'ai fait le remaster "récemment" sans avoir le moindre problème. Niveau puzzles, évidemment, y'a rien à redire à ta critique, c'est fortement abusé par moments (les paris, les abeilles...). C'est un peu la signature de Tim Schaffer ça : un univers, des personnages, des dialogues et une histoires du tonnerre... avec un gameplay souvent relativement moyen.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> C'est dingue ça. J'ai joué à l'original à l'époque, il y a quelques années et j'ai fait le remaster "récemment" sans avoir le moindre problème. Niveau puzzles, évidemment, y'a rien à redire à ta critique, c'est fortement abusé par moments (les paris, les abeilles...). C'est un peu la signature de Tim Schaffer ça : un univers, des personnages, des dialogues et une histoires du tonnerre... avec un gameplay souvent relativement moyen.


Ouais j'ai joué à Monkey Island aussi et j'ai eu les mêmes soucis pour le gameplay...
Au moins je suis pas seule !

----------


## acdctabs

Ben suffit de cliquer au bon endroit.

----------


## Gorillaz

Et hop, un 2e jeu terminé : *Guns, gore and cannolis*  :Cigare: 

Un run and gun sympa, dans un univers "dessin animé" qui fait côtoyer les mafieux de la prohibition avec d'affreux zombies.
Il y a pas mal d'armes qui ont chacune leur particularité, les munitions sont correctement espacées et nécessitent de rationner et/ou d'alterner donc c'est plutôt bien pensé.
Les ennemis auraient gagné à être un peu plus variés, mais ça passe ...

Le GROS point noir à mon sens, c'est qu'on ne peut pas viser : on tire forcément à gauche ou à droite, mais pas en haut, en bas et encore moins en diagonale ! 
Du coup on se retrouve souvent dans le pétrin à cause de ça ...

Ca reste largement recommandable néanmoins  ::): 

Preuve :

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ben suffit de cliquer au bon endroit.


 :tired:

----------


## acdctabs

> 


Avoue ça t'a fait sourire !

----------


## Mordicus

Fini *Late Shift* et je n'ai pas trop été emballé...

En job de nuit, un étudiant officie comme gardien de parking pour gros friqués. Mais alors qu'il prend son service pour une longue soirée d'ennui, rien ne se passe comme prévu...

J'ai toujours eu une affection particulière pour les FMV, mais de mon temps, les FMV étaient des jeux d'aventure avec des séquences filmées en guise de cinématiques (je pense à *Under a Killing Moon*, *Gabriel Knight 2*...) Ici, nous avons à faire à une  autre espèce de FMV : le film interactif et rien de plus. On prend quelques décisions en temps limité pour influer sur la suite et l'histoire se déroule sous nos yeux plus ou moins ébahis. 

La qualité aussi bien artistique que technique a bien évolué depuis les années 90. Mais les FMV façon Sierra étaient avant tout des jeux, avec un vrai gameplay, des mécaniques de point & click... Ca permettait d'accepter les errements techniques, la qualité nanardesque de certaines séquences, le jeu d'acteur de seconde zone... Dans *Late Shift*, il n'y a rien à part le film. Et ce film, honnête téléfilm honnêtement filmé, déroulant un récit simpliste pas toujours très cohérent, je ne l'aurais jamais regardé en temps normal !

Vous allez me dire : oui, mais il y a les embranchements, l'histoire qui bifurque de façon inattendue suivant nos choix et incite à rejouer. Sur ce point, *Late Shift* commet une faute impardonnable, incompréhensible, pour ne pas dire suicidaire : on ne peut pas sauter les séquences, ni même accéder à un quelconque chapitrage. Bref, il faut tout se retaper du début, apprécier chaque scène dans son intégralité pour modifier le moindre choix (aucune possibilité de sauvegarder pour revenir en arrière, évidemment). Perso, j'ai supporté ça une fois, à cause d'un embranchement loupé suite à un choix mal compris, mais je vais arrêter là. J'ai de biens meilleurs films à voir !

----------


## sebarnolds

C'est ce que je lui reprochais aussi. Perso, j'avais du recommencer à cause d'un bug (heureusement en début de partie) et c'était assez lourd. Je comprends pas comment les développeurs n'ont pas patché ça...

----------


## madgic

Fini Mother Russia Bleeds, mon troisième jeu de l'event (la première fois que j'atteint 3  ::o:  ).




> C'est pas mon style de jeu tout simplement, et la DA et le scénario ne m'ont pas convaincus.
> 
> Un grand merci à acdctabs qui m'a accompagné en coop (et fait 80% du boulot  ), et c'était pas gagné d'avance avec les problèmes du Remote Play Together


J'ai déjà bien avancé dans l'épisode 2 de Tell Me Why et je compte faire les deux restant par la suite.

----------


## doggy d

Premier jeu "officiel" de l'Event terminé : Shadow of the Colossus

J'avais déjà fait le jeu à l'époque sur PS2.

Ce *Shadow of the Colossus*, version PS4 remasterisée de manière fantastique par le studio Bluepoint, c'est donc toujours :
- a priori, de manière pragmatique et simplifiée, un "boss rush" en monde ouvert, répétitif et court (7h);

mais surtout, à mes yeux, le jeu vidéo parfait, avec : 
- ses colosses impressionnants et mémorables, 
- la mélancolie du monde à découvrir,
- la beauté/simplicité de sa quête, épurée de tout accessoire (à l'opposée d'un monde ouvert à la ubisoft/rockstar),
- la poésie de la direction artistique, des musiques et de l’environnement sonore en général;
- une version PS4 disposant d'une réalisation incroyable de beauté (selon le standard "The Last Guardian");

Toujours un classique instantané et intemporel !

10/10  ::lol::

----------


## Tigri

Fini *Transistor* : 

Par les créateurs de Bastion, on reconnait tout de suite la patte graphique. Mais le gameplay est assez différent : ici un mélange d'action en temps réel et en tour par tour; lorsqu'un ennemi apparait, on peut mettre le jeu en pause et planifier une stratégie d'attaque avec des capacités qu'on gagne au fur et à mesure des level up. Un peu répétitif à mon goût, mais assez court si on omet les challenges facultatifs (qui cassent un peu le rythme "monotone" avec des épreuves différentes : survivre à des vagues d"ennemis, survivre un certain temps, tuer les ennemis avec un nombre de mouvements limités...). Malgré ça j'ai passé un bon moment et je vais continuer sur un 2eme run pour obtenir les succès qui me manquent.

----------


## Nono

Fini *LEGO: The Hobbit*, avec mon fils.

Très bien ce jeu, qui relate l'histoire des deux premiers films (Ils se sont arrêté là, question de gros sous j'imagine).

Il m'a fait une bien meilleure impression que notre première expérience avec LEGO Batman :
- Plus facile de deviner ce que le jeu attend de nous. Pas de blocage pour manque de clarté.
- Plus de combinaisons de gameplay, et plus de choses à faire (craft, etc.)
- La plupart du temps, plus de deux personnages jouables sont disponibles, ce qui permet plus facilement en coop' d'en choisir un qui nous plait, en fonction de la situation.

C'est donc un bilan très positif, d'autant qu'en finissant l'histoire, on n'a débloqué que 23% des merdouilles à collectionner et autres quêtes annexes.
Autant dire que le jeu libre a l'air bien vaste et fourni.

----------


## Miladzeu

*Call of Juarez Gunslinger* terminé. Un côté tir au pigeon (pas mal de slow motion et de qte) sympa pour l'ambiance western mais rapidement répétitif. Tient en moins de 5 heures en jouant mal comme moi, donc çà passe.

----------


## pierrecastor

C'est surtout la narration que j'avais aimé dans ce jeu, avec le monde qui se modifie en temps réel selon l'histoire raconté et les modifications qui y sont apportés.

----------


## madgic

Et voilà 4ème jeu terminé avec Tell Me Why, encore un jeu DONTNOD mais dans un genre et un univers complétement différent, et j'ai trouvé ça très bien.




> Très belle aventure, avec toutes ces petites histoires qui permettent d'être vraiment dans l'ambiance, à lire absolument dès que vous les avez. Le décor de la dernière partie de l'épisode 3 est magnifique. Par contre j'ai moins aimé le début de ce même épisode.


Et avant vers le suivant !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et voilà 4ème jeu terminé avec Tell Me Why, encore un jeu DONTNOD mais dans un genre et un univers complétement différent, et j'ai trouvé ça très bien.
> 
> 
> 
> Et avant vers le suivant !


Contente que ça t'a autant plu  ::):

----------


## Scylite

Hop, troisième jeu de terminé pour moi : *A short hike*, fait tranquillement dans le calme de ce dimanche matin. 

C'était vraiment mignon, reposant et positif, toutes les petites histoires étaient choupies, le level design est très malin et pousse à prendre son temps pour se balader. Super découverte !

La preuve en spoiler (pas sur Steam donc pas de succès) :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## madgic

Est ce que vous trouvez que le site marche bien ? Parce que je vais peut être le refaire (et tout casser  ::ninja::  ).

Avec une partie back/api en Symfony avec Doctrine. Et une partie front en Vue.js. Au menu, une petite refonte graphique et des améliorations, dont la connexion qui tiendra plus longtemps  ::siffle::  . Avec pour impératif de ne pas toucher à la base de données et que ce soit compatible avec le nouveau système.

----------


## Supergounou

Moi j'aime bien, mais si t'as envie de changer je n'en vois pas d'inconvénient, c'est ton joujou après tout.

----------


## Scylite

Premier event pour moi et pas de soucis avec ! Après tout comme Supergounou. Y a pas un risque que ça mette le bazar en plein milieu d'event par contre ?

----------


## madgic

Si je le fait, ça sera après que j'ai fini mes jeux et dans tous les cas, ça sera pas en place avant au moins octobre.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Est ce que vous trouvez que le site marche bien ? Parce que je vais peut être le refaire (et tout casser  ).
> 
> Avec une partie back/api en Symfony avec Doctrine. Et une partie front en Vue.js. Au menu, une petite refonte graphique et des améliorations, dont la connexion qui tiendra plus longtemps  . Avec pour impératif de ne pas toucher à la base de données et que ce soit compatible avec le nouveau système.


La connection qui tient plus longtemps ça serait bien. Sinon pour moi il y a pas de souci, si tu veux bricoler un peu vas-y mais ne te sens pas obligé.

----------


## Altay

Le site fait bien l'affaire mais si tu as l'envie de bricoler, bricole !  :;):

----------


## Eurok

Bon désolé ça ne fera pas un point de plus à mon équipe mais j'ai platiné Path Of Giants ! Je peux le désinstaller pour toujours !  (Dommage pas de cartes Steam à récupérer au passage) 
La preuve : 


Spoiler Alert! 





Je me lance à l'assault de *Black The Fall*.





> Est ce que vous trouvez que le site marche bien ? Parce que je vais peut être le refaire (et tout casser  ).
> 
> Avec une partie back/api en Symfony avec Doctrine. Et une partie front en Vue.js. Au menu, une petite refonte graphique et des améliorations, dont la connexion qui tiendra plus longtemps  . Avec pour impératif de ne pas toucher à la base de données et que ce soit compatible avec le nouveau système.


https://youtu.be/xeV0aQ2uQm4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

Je suis bien plus gèné par le forum CPC qui ne me garde pas connecté...

----------


## Supergounou

Mon premier jeu fini !  ::lol:: 



Spoiler Alert! 









> *Teslagrad* (2013)
> 
> Puzzle-plateformer.
> 
> Issu de la seconde vague de l'indipocalypse, Teslagrad est un jeu très classique, mais plutôt bien réalisé. L'idée ici est simplement de jouer avec les pôles d'aimants, rouge-rouge se repoussent, rouge-bleu s'attirent. Quelques pouvoirs viennent s'ajouter ici et là, mais on reste sur ce genre de mécanique.
> 
> Teslagrad n'est jamais vraiment compliqué, dans ses énigmes surtout: la solution s'offre rapidement à nous. Par contre, c'est au niveau de l'exécution qu'il va falloir être propre, souvent ça passe au poil de fion près, et c'est pas rare de devoir recommencer un tableau parce qu'on a appuyé sur le bouton 1/2 seconde en décalage. Rien de dramatique, les checkpoints sont très rapprochés et on reste sur du relativement simple.
> 
> Les quelques boss, eux, peuvent être un poil plus frustrants. Les patterns sont pas très clairs de prime abord, on est obligé de se les bouffer au moins une fois pour les comprendre. Mais au bout de 5 ou 6 essais, ça passe.
> ...


Ça faisait longtemps (8 ans  ::O: ) qu'il était sous mon radar, l'occasion parfaite. Merci pour l'avoir sélectionné  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai fini *Metro 2033*. C'est mitigé, mais ça penche plutôt vers le bon, et pourtant, je n'aime pas les FPS. Les points négatifs d'abord, et faut pas faire attention à leur longueur, j'ai bien aimé quand même : c'est buggé. Combien de fois ai-je dû recharger un checkpoint parce que le jeu a décidé que je n'allais plus pouvoir sortir mes armes. Ou ouvrir la porte qui permet d'avancer. T'en viens au point où tu te demandes, chaque fois que tu ne vois pas immédiatement comment progresser, s'il y a eu un bug ou si tu as manqué quelque chose. Ensuite, la furtivité, et l'IA des ennemis. Ils sont cons comme des placards, avec des éclairs de prescience. Du coup, parfois tu passes nickel un ennemi qui aurait dû te voir ou t'entendre, à moins d'être aveugle et sourd (ils embauchent pas les meilleurs gardes, les nazis), alors que parfois un ennemi te repère à travers le mur et sonne l'alerte. On ajoute à ça l'impossibilité de tuer discrètement. Tu attends trois ans qu'un ennemi se sépare des autres, tu le tues en un coup de couteau sans que personne ne l'entende. Et pourtant tout le monde sait où tu es. Le passage avec les amibes était également des plus chiants "we cover each other", qu'il dit, ce trou de balle, avant d'avoir besoin que je couvre ses avants en plus de ses arrières parce qu'il a la cadence de tir d'une moule. Beaucoup de temps de chargement, partout. Et un protagoniste muet, sauf pendant ces temps de chargement. Ca rend les dialogues avec les PNJ très bizarres. Enfin, les marchands. On trouve tellement d'armes, on n'a aucune idée de ce qu'elles valent les unes par rapport aux autres, et les armes avec lunette sont inutilisables parce que la lunette est encrassée. Du coup, je me contentais d'acheter des munitions, et donc je suis jamais passé sous les 200 balles, que ce soit pour le pompe, le pistolet ou le fusil d'assaut. C'est un peu ridicule.
A part ça, l'ambiance est nickel, l'histoire se laisse regarder, c'était généralement agréable à jouer, même pour un handicapé du viseur comme moi. 

Gros regret par contre : les bibliothécaires. C'est très sympa en théorie de ne pas avoir à les tuer et de juste les regarder dans les yeux, et quand ça marche, c'est superbe, y a une tension énorme alors qu'ils s'approchent et te menacent, pour au final repartir. Le souci, c'est que 3 fois sur 4, quand tu essaies, ils attaquent. Et quand tu réussis, ça n'est que temporaire, et soit il faut le refaire en les recroisant dix secondes plus tard, soit ils te tombent dessus dans le dos sans prévenir. Du coup, j'ai commis un génocide en les tuant tous, sauf ceux qui dormaient. Fort dommage. 7/10.

----------


## Mordicus

Fini *Dust - An Elysian Tail* et je me suis surpris à passer un bon moment sur ce jeu. Surpris, car les dilemmes moraux d’une sorte de chat anthropomorphe accompagné d’un écureuil volant et d’une épée qui parle dans une histoire à la Final Fantasy, ne suscitent pas à priori chez moi un intérêt très marqué ! 

Côté scénario, nous avons donc un héros amnésique (du jamais vu) qui rencontre bien vite son sidekick comique (l'écureuil) et sa mission (confiée par l'épée bavarde) : mettre la misère au général Gaïus, le tortionnaire local, et, accessoirement, en apprendre plus sur soi. Le tout dans un monde type heroïc-Fantasy aussi chatoyant que japonisant. Les paysages enchanteurs, l'animation fluide et la musique de qualité nous plonge bien vite dans cette ambiance de film d’animation façon soleil levant (un peu à la manière de *Ori*, en moins joli quand même). 

Côté gameplay, nous sommes sur du Metroïdvania pas très exigeant, avec un fond de J-RPG. Notre personnage débloque des capacités lui permettant d’accéder à des lieux précédemment inaccessibles, mais il gagne aussi des niveaux, afin d’améliorer sa barre de vie, sa défense ou ses aptitudes au combat. J’ai bien aimé cet aspect, car il permet d’un peu personnaliser son expérience de jeu. J’ai surtout favorisé l’attaque, ce qui me rendait fragile au moindre dommage mais permettait d'écourter les combats à coups de combos ravageurs. En effet, le jeu fonctionne suivant un système de combos peu complexe : on nous en montre deux ou trois au départ et puis c'est marre. Le reste se fera en appuyant sur les boutons tel un forcené et en utilisant les capacités ultra puissantes de l'écureuil volant (dont la fonction ne se limite donc pas à être mignon et à débiter des blagues nazes). Gameplay idéal pour mes capacités très relatives ! J’ai fait le jeu en "difficile" sans jamais vraiment souffrir. 

Il y a aussi un inventaire pour améliorer armes et armures, un système de craft pas très utile par manque de matières premières et un marchand itinérant pour se bourrer les poches de sushis ou autres kebabs revigorants. Enfin, dernier aspect RPGesque : les missions secondaires, qui consistent de façon très traditionnelle à faire les courses pour tous les "furries" du coin.

Bref, même si j’ai passé la plupart des dialogues en avance rapide (améliorant ainsi ma technique de lecture en diagonale), j’ai trouvé l’expérience de jeu sympathique, pas prise de tête et durant juste le temps qu’il faut pour éviter la lassitude.

----------


## sebarnolds

Ca avait été une bonne surprise pour moi aussi, même si je pense que j'ai accroché un peu plus que toi (vu que j'avais fait le 100% au final). 

Content que ça t'aie plu !

----------


## Mordicus

Je vais peut-être tenter le 100% aussi, pour voir ce que cachent les derniers coffres récalcitrants (ou les persos enfermés, plus galère à découvrir). C'est un jeu agréable à parcourir.

----------


## doggy d

J'ai (enfin) entamé *Invisible Inc* (en alternance avec Hollow Knight).... et c'est franchement enthousiasmant ! Je ne vais pas le lâcher  :;):  

Après Shadow of the Colossus, pour le moment cet Event c'est bingo ! Et avec Super Time Force Ultra et Blazblue Continuum Shift faits en off-Event, c'est incontestablement mon meilleur été vidéoludique depuis 4 ans d'Events...

----------


## FoxDy

J'ai commencé mon 5ème jeu de l'event : *Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice*. Et je dois dire qu'aux premiers abords, j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance. J'ai la sensation d'être sur un jeu original et, malgré l'univers sombre, ça me fait l'effet d'une bouffée d'air frais. Je regrette de ne pas en profiter correctement à cause de ma configuration vieillissante. Pour l'instant, j'y joue en moyen et ça semble tenir la route, malgré quelques bugs audios ci et là. La seule chose qui me dérange vraiment, c'est une ligne grise/blanche en permanence en haut de l'écran, comme un long trait de pixels morts alors que tout est OK en dehors du jeu.  ::unsure:: 

EDIT: quoi que... merde. Je vais redémarrer mon PC pour voir. Me dites pas que c'est ça.  ::w00t::  
 :Emo:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai commencé mon 5ème jeu de l'event : *Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice*. Et je dois dire qu'aux premiers abords, j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance. J'ai la sensation d'être sur un jeu original et, malgré l'univers sombre, ça me fait l'effet d'une bouffée d'air frais. Je regrette de ne pas en profiter correctement à cause de ma configuration vieillissante. Pour l'instant, j'y joue en moyen et ça semble tenir la route, malgré quelques bugs audios ci et là. La seule chose qui me dérange vraiment, c'est une ligne grise/blanche en permanence en haut de l'écran, comme un long trait de pixels morts alors que tout est OK en dehors du jeu. 
> 
> EDIT: quoi que... merde. Je vais redémarrer mon PC pour voir. Me dites pas que c'est ça.


Oh non  :Emo:

----------


## leeoneil

Je viens de terminer mon 3ème jeu :* Metro Last Light* (redux) en 9h, en mode "survival".

Alors, si je n'avais pas fait Metro 2033 (il y a 2-3 ans) j'aurais été très enthousiaste.
C'est un copié/collé du 1er, sauf qu'après 10h sur le premier épisode, les gros défauts sont plus difficiles à supporter.
C'est ultra ultra linéaire, ultra scripté, et le gameplay est un peu tordu.
Contre les monstres c'est du fps standard, sauf qu'on peut se coller à un mur et attendre qu'ils déboulent dans le champ de tir pour les dégommer.
Contre les humains, on peut jouer infiltration, ça change, ou bourrinage quand ça foire. Mais comme on est entre 2 murs d'un grand couloir, les différentes approches sont un peu ridicules.

Côté trucs sympas, l'ambiance générale est vraiment bien réussie, et c'est globalement très beau (sauf les visages un peu moches).

Un jeu moyen + de mon point de vue.
Pour ceux qui ont fait la suite, c'est la même chose ?

----------


## Kulfy

De mon côté, j'avance doucement mais sûrement sur A Hat in Time, et j'ai bon espoir d'en avoir fini d'ici la fin de l'été ^^'



C'est vraiment mignon comme tout (encore que, le manoir de princesse Vanessa...  :Sweat: ), les mondes sont très originaux, et les niveaux parviennent à se renouveler au sein de chacun. 
Je trouve le découpage des niveaux assez particuliers : je peux déjà faire les niveaux finaux des mondes 2, 3 et 4, alors que le final du premier monde est toujours verrouillé  ::blink:: 
J'imagine que c'est le dernier chapeau, pour lequel il me manque encore 3 ou 4 bobines à récupérer, à moins que je sois passé à côté de quelque chose d'autre.

En tout cas, je m'amuse beaucoup dessus, merci Franky ! (jusqu'où tu avais avancé ?)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> C'est vraiment mignon comme tout (encore que, le manoir de princesse Vanessa... )


Les traumatismes  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Kulfy : content que ça te plaise ! Perso j'en étais rendu au niveau juste après le train, mais je pense que je finirai par recommencer depuis le début, ça commence à dater !

----------


## Gorillaz

Et de 3 ! Fini cette nuit l'*Appel de Cthulhu*

J'ai plutôt apprécié la balade, mais persiste un arrière-goût de "gâchis" : habitué des productions Telltale et malgré tous les défauts qu'on peut trouver à cette formule, je trouve qu'elle aurait été bien plus adaptée sur cet univers !

En effet, là où le bât blesse, c'est dans le gameplay. Les devs n'ont pas réussi à choisir le style et on se retrouve avec un mélange un peu indigeste : un peu hidden object game (fouiller partout pour choper l'outil qui me permettra d'avancer dans le scénario), un peu VN, un peu jeu de cache-cache horrifique à la Amnesia (mais en très light, le jeu ne fait pas vraiment peur et peut être joué même par des pleutres), un peu FPS (!!!) du pauvre.
En fait, tout cela donne l'impression que le studio partait d'un scénario sympa, il a bien travaillé l'ambiance ... et ensuite il a construit le gameplay "pour remplir" autour. Comme je disais, il aurait été bien + intéressant d'avoir un seul gameplay homogène : la recette TT à base de dialogues avec (simili) choix, (mini) embranchements, P&C light et QTE aurait plutôt bien fonctionné. Dommage !

Côté artistique, c'est plutôt pas mal : l'atmosphère pesante et paranoïaque, les personnages torturés, les tableaux malsains, on ressent bien tout cela. La technique est tout juste moyenne pour un jeu de 2018 : les environnements sont plutôt jolis mais assez peu nombreux, et la prochaine fois faudrait mettre un peu + de budget pour avoir + de 5 ou 6 têtes de NPC lambda  ::P:  (cela dit on est sur une île, peut-être un souci de consanguinité  ::ninja:: )

Conclusion : à réserver aux amateurs de Harry Potter Lovecraft
Et je lui colle un 6/10

En tout cas je suis content, je suis assuré d'avoir la moyenne sur ce premier event !
J'ai déjà commencé *Project Warlock* en parallèle, mais je ne sais pas si j'arriverai au bout (le manque de skill tout ça)
Du coup je vais installer *Broken Age* qui devrait passer + facilement  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

> Et de 3 ! Fini cette nuit l'*Appel de Cthulhu*
> 
> un peu jeu de cache-cache horrifique à la Amnesia (mais en très light, le jeu ne fait pas vraiment peur et peut être joué même par des pleutres)


Euh, on en parle de la galerie Sanders, ou pas ?  ::O: 
J'ai trouvé comme toi le jeu un peu tiède, et le manque de budget se fait ressentir dans tous les compartiments du jeu, mais c'est peu de dire que j'ai été marqué par cette scène-là !

----------


## Gorillaz

Allez je te le concède, c'est le (seul) passage un peu flippant !
Mais pour moi il a été pas mal désamorcé par le manque d'indications de l'objectif.



Spoiler Alert! 



J'ai commencé par essayer de poignarder le monstre ... Bon ok ça marche pas (je m'en doutais fortement)
Du coup je suis passé au tableau ... Bon ça doit être ça, mais faut sans doute le faire avec plusieurs poignards
Au bout d'une série de 5 ou 6 poignards d'affilée, j'étais tellement énervé que je courais dans tous les sens ... jusqu'à ce que le monstre me chope une fois de plus  ::rolleyes:: 
De guerre lasse, je suis allé voir sur une soluce quel était LE BON poignard parmi la vingtaine exposée




Bref, l'idée était sympa mais une fois de plus mal réalisée.
Quand je repense au "feeling" du colt lorsqu'on passe en mode "FPS" ... Brrr je crois que c'est ce qui m'a fait le + peur de tout le jeu  ::lol::

----------


## doggy d

> Du coup je vais installer *Broken Age* qui devrait passer + facilement


heuuuu, la première partie... que je trouve géniale.
mais la deuxième...  :Gerbe: 

Enfin, à toi de te faire ton opinion éclairée.

----------


## Gorillaz

J'ai cru comprendre que le jeu était inégal en effet, mais je parlais avant tout du style de jeu : un P&C c'est + facile pour moi comme style de jeu  ::P:

----------


## Kulfy

> Allez je te le concède, c'est le (seul) passage un peu flippant !
> Mais pour moi il a été pas mal désamorcé par le manque d'indications de l'objectif.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spoiler Alert! 



Il y avait un dessin du bon poignard à utiliser à récupérer dans la résidence Sanders juste avant - je ne sais plus où exactement, mais je me souviens que je savais parfaitement quel couteau chercher.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> Il y avait un dessin du bon poignard à utiliser à récupérer dans la résidence Sanders juste avant - je ne sais plus où exactement, mais je me souviens que je savais parfaitement quel couteau chercher.




Spoiler Alert! 


Ah ben merde je viens de regarder, apparemment il y avait un puzzle (avec le piano dans le salon) qui permet d'accéder à un bouquin contenant l'info ... sauf que j'avais même pas remarqué le puzzle, donc forcément ça aide pas  ::rolleyes::

----------


## FoxDy

Bon en fait, je me fais un peu chier sur *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*. L'ambiance originale est bien, mais le gameplay est bof. Les "énigmes" ne sont pas passionnantes, tout comme le reste du jeu qui ne semble être que contemplatif ; pour l'instant, j'apprécie surtout les combats ci et là. Mais Senua trottine trop et quand on retourne un endroit pour savoir où on doit aller pour passer à la suite, c'est chiant. Tu tournes, tu tournes, tu retournes et ce sans forcément trouver ce que tu cherches, alors au bout d'un moment t'as envie de lui dire de se bouger le fion et de courir un peu plus vite, histoire qu'on perde moins de temps.  :tired: 

Le pire, c'est que je n'en suis qu'au début. Et cette caméra très proche du personnage n'aide pas (sauf erreur de ma part, il n'y a aucune option pour la reculer un peu). Bon, le côté oppressant fait partie de l'ambiance générale du titre. Encore que, je ne me sens pas spécialement mal à l'aise pour l'instant. Les voix m'amusent et heureusement qu'elles sont là pour combler le vide.

J'espère que la suite m'emballera un peu plus et que ça ne va pas ressembler à ça jusqu'à la fin. Parce que j'ai l'impression que ces quêtes de "corbeaux" à aligner sont là pour rallonger la durée de vie, sans quoi on irait au bout sans difficulté.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Cadence of Hyrule*

Variante sympa entre Crypt of the necrodancer et Zelda.
Je regrette quand même un poil la génération aléatoire du monde qui crée plus de problèmes de progression qu'elle n'en résout à mon gout, perso j'ai beaucoup tourné en rond puis à un moment la chaîne d'items pour résoudre les puzzles s'est débloquée et j'ai tout enchaîné direct en commençant à rouler sur le jeu.
Pas mal de problèmes de rythme à cause de l'aléatoire donc, j'aurais préféré un overworld fixe au moins pour un 1er run "story" avec des donjons plus conséquents à côté plutôt qu'un gros jet de dés. Après, le cœur du gameplay reste sympa vu qu'à la base Necrodancer c'est bien. Des boss un peu plus costauds auraient été appréciables aussi, mais globalement ce fut sympa.

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai fini *Full Throttle Remastered* et c'était pas terrible.

En tant qu'aventurier aguerri, j'avais déjà pratiqué ce jeu à l'époque, sans grand enthousiasme : trop court, trop facile (ce qui fait de lui un précurseur de ce que deviendra le genre...) Par contre, j'avais oublié à quel point les énigmes peuvent être pénibles. Il y a l'atroce séquence du chien à la casse, les abominables combats de motards, le déplorable derby ! Et enfin, toute la séquence finale, qui tourne au "die and retry" avec une succession de pseudo-énigmes en temps limité, obligeant à se retaper les cinématiques en cas d'erreur. Les autres puzzles sont simplistes et consistent souvent à tirer des coups de pompe dans tout ce qui bouge (ou ne bouge pas). Aucune combinaison d'objets dans l'inventaire, peu de lieux à explorer, des éléments interactifs réduits à minima ou presque... Et pas grand monde sur qui exercer son art du dialogue. 

Le scénario ne vise pas non plus à la complexité, et l'ensemble se boucle en 4 ou 5 heures sans trop de regret. Reste l'ambiance des bikers, l'enrobage musical et les doublages, qui apportent un peu d'intérêt au titre. En fait, *Full Throttle*, c'est le jeu LucasArt qui gagne à ne pas être connu : quelques screenshots, une réplique ou deux tirées d'une cinématique façon dessin-animé, quelques titres énervés de la BO... inutile d’aller plus loin au risque d'être déçu.

Un mot aussi sur l'aspect *Remastered* qui ne m'a pas complétement convaincu. Déjà, c'était l’occasion de retravailler ces séquences d'actions lourdingues (voir de les supprimer ?) mais non, elles restent dans leur glorieux jus d'époque, toujours aussi nazes. Si la VO a bénéficié de toute l'attention des développeurs et se trouve belle et bien dépoussiérée, ce n'est pas vraiment le cas de la VF (mauvaises synchro labiale, son faible, bugs...). Du coup, j'ai fait le jeu en VO. Enfin, si les graphismes ont été retravaillés pour offrir du plein écran de bon aloi et une netteté loin de la bouillie de pixels d'antan, je trouve qu'ils perdent en personnalité, en rugosité. Cet aspect lisse et propret donne un désert rutilant, la poussière en parait propre ! Certaines animations ont sauté même, comme les gouttes qui tombent dans la caverne des Bigleux ou les nuages qui bougent derrière l'usine de Moto...

----------


## Nacodaco

Je te rejoins sur *Full Throttle* que j'ai découvert via son remaster (comme tous les LucasArts en fait). Ayant adoré les Monkey Island, j'en attendais énormément et ce fut la douche froide. Ca restait toutefois "passable" pour moi (pourtant l'univers ne me parle pas du tout), mais je crois que c'est surtout dû au fait que ça ne dure pas très longtemps (~5h de mémoire ?).

D'ailleurs ce jeu m'a un peu ôté l'envie de découvrir les LucasArts que je ne connaissais pas encore, notamment Loom, The Dig et Indiana Jones.

---

De mon côté je viens de terminer *Dishonored*. J'ai bien galéré car je me suis blessé à un bras, mais il me restait une seule et unique mission (assez courte d'ailleurs, merci) et j'avais peur de ne pas apprécier si je faisais une trop grande pause.

Mon avis est très positif. Je comprends tout à fait l'engouement autour de ce jeu qui propose quelque chose d'intéressant. Les différents lieux visités sont réussis même si j'aurai aimé un meilleur équilibrage de la durée des missions (les moins bons niveaux sont les plus longs).

Le feeling est très agréable. On prends plaisir à jouer en mode furtif, les pouvoirs du personnages sont utiles et donne une impression de puissance cohérente avec le personnage que l'on est sensé jouer.

Quelques détails m'empêchent de le considérer comme un GOTY :
- le jeu est très (trop) facile. Une fois quelques pouvoirs débloqués, il n'y a plus aucune contrainte à jouer discrètement. Cela aurait peut-être mérité un meilleur équilibrage.
- la comparaison avec les Hitman récents fait vraiment mal à Dishonored sur certains points (taille des niveaux, zone ouverte, gestion des zones hostiles ou non, déguisements, gestion des corps, choix des assassinats, etc).

J'espère que les épisodes suivants ont su améliorer la formule !

Reste le dernier de ma liste, et pas le moindre : *Disco Elysium*. La bonne nouvelle, c'est que je devrais pouvoir y jouer malgré mon bras estropié  ::lol:: 

On se fait manger par l'équipe 2  ::'(:

----------


## Supergounou

> Par contre, j'avais oublié à quel point les énigmes peuvent être pénibles. Il y a l'atroce séquence du chien à la casse, les abominables combats de motards, le déplorable derby ! Et enfin, toute la séquence finale


T'as oublié le champ de mine...
C'est mon LucasArt que j'aime le moins je crois, dommage parce que l'univers Bicker/Apo aurait pu permettre un truc de fou furieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs ce jeu m'a un peu ôté l'envie de découvrir les LucasArts que je ne connaissais pas encore, notamment Loom, The Dig et Indiana Jones.


Ah ben là tu peux y aller par contre, ils sont tous excellents  :;):

----------


## pierrecastor

> T'as oublié le champ de mine...
> C'est mon LucasArt que j'aime le moins je crois, dommage parce que l'univers Bicker/Apo aurait pu permettre un truc de fou furieux.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ben là tu peux y aller par contre, ils sont tous excellents


C'est le cochon !

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi je dis Non à The Dig ! Je n'ai pas su le finir par manque d'intérêt... Par contre Loom et Indiana Jones, faut les faire (les deux Indiana Jones).

----------


## Gorillaz

Je plussoie, les Indy  :Bave:  et Loom  :Emo:

----------


## FoxDy

5ème jeu bouclé.




> Bon hé bien, *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* terminé en 7h et, malheureusement, mon constat initial ne change pas.
> 
> Très bonne ambiance visuelle et sonore, thème original, actrice qui joue parfaitement son rôle, mais mauvais gameplay. Les énigmes/puzzles ne sont pas passionnants, cassent le rythme et ne sont là que pour ajouter artificiellement de la durée de vie. Résultat, le jeu est mou. D'autant plus que Senua est lourde et lente. J'aurais aimé lui dire de se bouger le fion et de courir plus vite, histoire qu'on perde moins de temps.
> 
> Il y a en effet un aspect très contemplatif, c'est beau ; bien que les décors ne sont pas forcément à couper le souffle. La caméra m'a souvent paru trop proche du personnage, même si je comprends l'idée. Le côté oppressant est un flop pour moi, car du début à la fin je n'étais pas mal à l'aise. J'avais beau progresser, je ne me sentais pas impliquée dans cette histoire malgré le thème intéressant de la psychose, qui ici ne m'a fait ni chaud ni froid (contrairement au film Black Swan qui m'avait happé de bout en bout).
> 
> Après 3h de jeu, j'espérais que la suite m'emballerait un peu plus. Malheureusement la réponse est non. Seuls les combats furent un point positif pour moi, car déjà plus intéressant et dynamiques, même si les pattern ne changent pas et que plus on avance, plus les ennemis sont nombreux (ce qui pose parfois problème dans les arènes étriquées). 
> 
> Je pense que les développeurs de chez NInja Theory auraient mieux fait d'assumer un jeu type ballade, qui nous raconte une histoire, avec quelques combats ci et là jusqu'à la fin, sans toutes les phases inutiles. Certes le jeu serait très court, mais au moins pas aussi ennuyant.


Preuve : The Final Battle.

----------


## Supergounou

De 2  ::): 




> *Agent A: A puzzle in disguise* (2019)
> 
> https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Point'n'click/escape game. Vous êtes un agent secret à la poursuite de Ruby La Rouge. Essayez de résoudre les mystères de sa demeure afin de la capturer.
> 
> Clique gauche, on s'approche et on interagit. Clique droit, on s'éloigne et on revient à l'endroit précédent. Simpliste.
> 
> Les énigmes sont plutôt intéressantes, quelques puzzles, quelques associations d'objets, tout est toujours très logique. Il suffit de progresser dans la villa de Ruby, de cliquer un peu partout sur les écrans pour repérer les objets interactifs, de se souvenir qu'ils sont là, et d'attendre d'avoir avancé et/ou résolu un puzzle pour retourner dans le lieu du souvenir et progresser encore plus loin. Je schématise à peine.
> ...


Je sais pas comment il a atterrit dans mon backlog celui-là, bien content d'y avoir joué  ::):

----------


## Eurok

Fini *Black The Fall*
Petit jeu de plateforme 2D aventure/ dans le même genre que Little Nightmares mais dans un univers dystopique/uchronique,  assurément dans un pays communiste peu enclin à appliquer les droits de l'Homme, un ouvrier s'échappe de son usine. Pas super originale mais ça se laisse jouer. Quelques énigmes vers la fin sont un peu tirées par les cheveux ou alors pas validées par une physique parfois facétieuse ou un mini bug de collision. Cela reste honnête, un 6/10.  


Preuve:  

Spoiler Alert! 






Je me lance sur *Orwell* ou *Mage Of Mystralia* ​! Voire les deux en parallèles.

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *The Messenger*.

C'est sur EGS, donc pour la preuve bah croyez moi sur parole.

On bon petit jeu action plateforme qui joue a fond sur le nostalgie 8/16 bit avec un twist au milieu qui change la nature du jeu en le rendant moins linéaire. J'étais plus ou moins au courant de ce rebondissement, mais clairement c'est très bien executé. Le jeu est globalement abordable notamment au niveau des bosses, mais clairement quelques collectibles bien planqués m'ont donné du fil à retordre. J'ai trouvé la 2e partie du jeu moins réussie à cause du temps perdu à crapahuter au quatre coin de la carte, le systeme de voyage rapide est trop avare à mon gout - je sais que ça fait partie de la formule du jeu mais par exemple j'avais trouvé ça bien plus agréable sur les 2 jeux Ori.
Sinon les musiques sont cools, le jeu est plein d'humour, j'ai passé un bon moment.

----------


## doggy d

> Moi je dis Non à The Dig ! Je n'ai pas su le finir par manque d'intérêt... Par contre Loom et Indiana Jones, faut les faire (les deux Indiana Jones).


Moi je dis un OUI à The Dig, j'ai vraiment adoré l'ambiance et le background SF.

----------


## FoxDy

> Fini *The Messenger*.
> 
> C'est sur EGS, donc pour la preuve bah croyez moi sur parole.
> 
> On bon petit jeu action plateforme qui joue a fond sur le nostalgie 8/16 bit avec un twist au milieu qui change la nature du jeu en le rendant moins linéaire. J'étais plus ou moins au courant de ce rebondissement, mais clairement c'est très bien executé. Le jeu est globalement abordable notamment au niveau des bosses, mais clairement quelques collectibles bien planqués m'ont donné du fil à retordre. J'ai trouvé la 2e partie du jeu moins réussie à cause du temps perdu à crapahuter au quatre coin de la carte, le systeme de voyage rapide est trop avare à mon gout - je sais que ça fait partie de la formule du jeu mais par exemple j'avais trouvé ça bien plus agréable sur les 2 jeux Ori.
> Sinon les musiques sont cools, le jeu est plein d'humour, j'ai passé un bon moment.


Pics or fake !

Ah non t'es de l'équipe 1, ça passe.  ::siffle::

----------


## MystickTroy

J'avance péniblement sur *Alan Wake*. J'adore l'ambiance proposée et le scénario mais punaise, je trouve le jeu ultra répétitif et pas spécialement fun à jouer.
Allez, on s'accroche !

----------


## leeoneil

Moi j'ai attaqué mon 4ème jeu mais j'ai peur de ne pas le finir dans les temps.
C'est *Shadow tactics, blades of the shogun*. J'adore, je n'avais pas joué à un "commando" depuis le 2ème opus.
Mais c'est un "gros" jeu, et je ne sais pas si j'aurais le temps de terminer. En tout cas ça fait bien plaisir de retrouver ce type de gameplay, c'est très beau et on ne peux plus entasser les cadavres aux angles des bâtiments comme dans commando  ::ninja:: 
Que du bon !

----------


## Nono

Fini *Titan Souls*.
Je voulais me prouver qu'à défaut de matière grise (cf. mon abandon de Opus Magnum), j'avais au moins encore quelques réflexes...

Bon c'est pas vraiment ça (le jeu m'indique 380 morts, et steam 6h00), mais je suis rudement content d'avoir vaincu le boss de fin.
Surtout que j'étais pas loin d'abandonner. J'ai du mourir 100 fois devant ce boss. Mais à force de répéter le même schéma de départ, j'ai enfin pu mettre fin à sa danse.

Au final, j'ai bien aimé, mais ceux qui sont friands du genre (combats de boss en die and retry) devraient adorer.

Merci à la chouette de m'avoir infilgé ce Dr Kawashima des synapses.

----------


## Supergounou

> Fini *Titan Souls* [...] Au final, j'ai bien aimé, mais ceux qui sont friands du genre (combats de boss en die and retry) devraient adorer.


Oui j'avais vraiment trouvé ça excellent à l'époque. Les développeurs ont perdu quelque chose avec le récent Death's Door j'ai l'impression, c'est bien de lisser un peu la difficulté, mais cette fois j'ai peur d'un jeu beaucoup trop simple.

----------


## Nono

> Moi j'ai attaqué mon 4ème jeu mais j'ai peur de ne pas le finir dans les temps.
> C'est *Shadow tactics, blades of the shogun*. J'adore, je n'avais pas joué à un "commando" depuis le 2ème opus.
> Mais c'est un "gros" jeu, et je ne sais pas si j'aurais le temps de terminer. En tout cas ça fait bien plaisir de retrouver ce type de gameplay, c'est très beau et on ne peux plus entasser les cadavres aux angles des bâtiments comme dans commando 
> Que du bon !


Si tu ne le finis pas à temps, ne le laisse pas tomber pour autant. Le jeu se renouvelle à chaque map, et elles sont à chaque fois splendides pour ne rien gâcher.
Un très très bon souvenir pour ma part.

----------


## leeoneil

Ah mais carrément !
Par contre je vois que c'est jusqu'au 5 septembre, donc y'a une chance que ça passe !

L'équipe 1 a gardé tout son mois d’août et refait son retard, alors que l'équipe 2 visiblement un peu conforté par son avance part en vacance....
Quel suspens !
 ::P:

----------


## parpaingue

Fini* Beneath A Steel Sky*

Pas fan au final.

Ni du setting très inégal, ni du scénario assez capillotracté fourni avec incohérences, ni de la progression et des énigmes que j'ai trouvées globalement mal foutues, j'ai du sortir une soluce plusieurs fois à cause de triggers vraiment mal foutus. Le sidekick robot paraît intéressant mais le déclenchement de ses actions est hasardeux ET il faut régulièrement l'attendre (il se traine méchamment). Les musiques ne sont sont pas terribles et les graphismes manquent parfois de lisibilité.

Bref, j'ai du mal à comprendre la réputation du jeu.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Fini* Beneath A Steel Sky*
> 
> Pas fan au final.
> 
> Ni du setting très inégal, ni du scénario assez capillotracté fourni avec incohérences, ni de la progression et des énigmes que j'ai trouvées globalement mal foutues, j'ai du sortir une soluce plusieurs fois à cause de triggers vraiment mal foutus. Le sidekick robot paraît intéressant mais le déclenchement de ses actions est hasardeux ET il faut régulièrement l'attendre (il se traine méchamment). Les musiques ne sont sont pas terribles et les graphismes manquent parfois de lisibilité.
> 
> Bref, j'ai du mal à comprendre la réputation du jeu.


Merci du retour. J'avais joué à *Beyond a Steel Sky* et c'était du même niveau. Je me demandais si le premier était mieux, à priori ils s'en sont un peu trop inspiré.

----------


## doggy d

Fini *Invisible Inc*, 

Super bien aimé ! C'est :
- Une pépite combinant avec succès des éléments de tactique au tour par tour/rogue-like/infiltration, une sorte de Xcom dans un background d'agents secrets et d'anticipation SF ;
- Bourré d'idées et de mécaniques de gameplay très riches de possibilités ;
- Un challenge relevé et hyper gratifiant, produisant à chaque mission des souvenirs de bravoures... ou d'échecs cuisants mais aussi mémorables ;
- Une direction artistique SF originale et très réussie (personnages assez élancés, arsenal technologique varié, etc.) ;
- Une belle durée de vie, le principe étant de finir au moins 3 loops de difficultés (beginner-experimented-expert) pour obtenir la quintessence du jeu voulue par les développeurs, pour rappel le studio de Don't Starve et Mark of The Ninja... Mon premier loop en beginner m'aura pris au moins 7h (7 missions) ;
- Une génération procédurale des niveaux et des possibilités de customisation élevées de notre groupe d'agents secrets nous garantissant une excellente rejouabilité; 

Je ne suis pas prêt de le désinstaller, un bon 8/10 coup de coeur ! Donnez-lui sa chance !

----------


## Nacodaco

Je viens de commencer *Disco Elysium*, j'adore déjà  ::lol::

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai fini *One Finger Death Punch*. Petite critique :

"Très simple, très efficace mais très répétitif

One Finger Death Punch c’est vraiment le jeu hyper simple à prendre en main. Deux boutons, deux actions possibles, et le fun est immédiat. Les premiers niveaux sont assez aisés pour qu’on commence à prendre nos marques, et une fois qu’on a pris le pli on atteint le fameux flow assez rapidement, ce qui rend le jeu assez gratifiant.

C’est un peu comme Guitar Hero, dans le sens où on se surprend après plusieurs heures de jeu à faire preuve d’une rapidité dont on ne se serait pas cru capable.

Malheureusement, le jeu a un concept si efficace qu’il ne s’en éloigne jamais trop et du coup c’est très vite répétitif (au bout d’une seule heure de jeu je trouvais déjà que ça tournait un peu en rond). Il y a bien une légère variation dans les ennemis, mais ça reste très très similaire. En plus les développeurs ont fait une map avec une bonne centaine de niveaux, mais auraient pu se contenter d’en faire une vingtaine vu qu’au fur et à mesure de la progression les développeurs se sont contentés d’augmenter le nombre d’ennemis et/ou leur vitesse de déplacement.

Bon graphiquement y’a un parti pris minimaliste qui rend très bien pendant les niveaux, mais je trouve que la carte des niveaux aurait pu être un peu plus lisible. Voir notre score dans chaque niveau d’un seul coup d’œil d’ensemble aurait pu être plus sympa. Oh et les effets de ralenti cassent parfois le flow quand on est pas encore habitué à leur (fréquente) apparition.

Mais globalement j’ai bien aimé et même si je ne me voyais pas y jouer cinq heures d’affilées (mes doigts n’auraient pas survécu de toutes manières) j’ai passé de bons moment sur ce One Finger Death Punch !

14/20"

Prochain jeu, *Psychonauts* !

----------


## Scylite

> Je viens de commencer *Disco Elysium*, j'adore déjà


Ah bah je suis bien content ! Il faut convaincre tout le monde (et faire vaincre le communisme en Révachol) !

----------


## FoxDy

Un mois pour finir mon dernier jeu : Assassin's Creed III. J'espère y arriver.  ::o:

----------


## Eurok

> Un mois pour finir mon dernier jeu : Assassin's Creed III. J'espère y arriver.


Chaud ! J'en ai encore 4 ...

----------


## Hilikkus

Je viens de finir *Afterparty*. Comme The Messenger, c'est un jeu EGS donc pour la preuve vous vous contenterez de me faire confiance  :;): 

Je suis un peu mitigé.
J'ai beaucoup aimé l'écriture et l'interprétation, cette ambiance permanente de lendemain de fête peu recommandable. En terme de lore et de dialogues, Afterparty c'est du bel ouvrage - attention tout de même, le jeu est uniquement en anglais et il est blindé de ref culturelles US et bibliques.
C'est en terme de level design et de gameplay que je suis moins convaincu. Si le système de choix de dialogue hérité de Oxenfree est toujours agréables, le jeu semble étrangement plus haché. Les boissons sont rigolotes mais très peu utiles, les niveaux sont plutot vides, et contrairement à Oxenfree l'exploration n'est quasi jamais récompensée, ce qui fait qu'on se retrouve à traverser des niveaux pour... rien. On rajoute des mini jeu assez oubliables et on se retrouve face à un titre qui a définitivement de bonnes idées mais qui se loupe un peu dans l’exécution, faute de peaufinage à mon avis.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Starfox Zero*.

MEH

Hmm comment expliquer ça rapidement...le jeu est vraiment "surdesigné" et inutilement compliqué, ça le dessert totalement. Qui plus est, une fois les contrôles pour un vaisseau à peu près assimilé, le jeu nous en fait changer, on a jamais le temps de se poser sur une machine et être à l'aise.
Les dogfights sont pas terribles, surtout les scène en arène 3D dans l'espace, vu qu'on a pas de point de repère visuel pour se repérer et pas de radar.
Au final, s'ils avaient fait un jeu de vaisseau plus simple sur un seul écran avec la visée précise ajustée au gyroscope ça aurait très probablement rendu bien plus agréable à jouer, c'est dommage.

----------


## jopopoe

*Katana Zero* Fini : 

"Un gameplay solide mais une histoire bien trop sybilline

Impossible de ne pas penser à Hotline Miami en jouant à Katana Zero, car même si le point de vue adopté n’est pas le même, le gameplay et l’ambiance présentent de nombreuses similitudes.

Côté gameplay, c’est un jeu où il va falloir tuer des ennemis assez vifs sans leur laisser le temps de réagir, et où la moindre erreur et/ou hésitation est synonyme de mort. On a donc des petits segments très die-and-retry dans lesquels on va tâcher de trouver l’enchaînement d’action qui va nous permettre de progresser, en mordant la poussière un certain nombre de fois au passage, bien sûr. Et globalement, force est de reconnaître que ça fonctionne très bien. Il y a bien des petits problèmes de lisibilité par moment, peut-être à cause du mélange des actions stylisées du héros et de leur vitesse d’exécution, mais ça reste rare.

Oh et il y a du slow-motion, mais je n’ai pas compris son utilité. J’ai fait deux-trois essais, ne suis parvenu à rien de convaincant alors j’ai oublié son existence et ai fini le jeu sans.

Côté ambiance, on retrouve une ambiance crasseuse et semi-hallucinatoire qui ne peut que rappeler le jeu de Dennaton Games. L’histoire est révélée de manière très fragmentaire, est souvent interrompue par les hallucinations du héros, et on a vraiment du mal à comprendre qu’est-ce que quoi. Et ça m’a un peu blasé, parce j’ai trouvé que le côté énigmatique était franchement exagéré, que le final du jeu n’apportait pas tant de réponses que ça, bref qu’à force de jouer la carte du mystère à fond le jeu devenait un peu trop énervant. En plus y’a une voix off qui vous parle et qui passe son temps à vous insulter, moi perso ça m’a rapidement gavé. Du coup j’ai décroché et me suis contenté d’enchaîner les niveaux sans réussir à m’impliquer dans l’histoire.

Graphiquement c’est hyper beau, du pixel art 2D de très très haute volée. Même pour les rabat-joies comme moi qui commencent à se lasser du pixel-art bateau qui envahit toute les productions à petit budget, c’est une vraie claque.

Bref Katana Zero nous propose un gameplay franchement pas mal, mais j’ai trouvé qu’à force d’en faire des caisses il rendait son histoire incompréhensible et inintéressante.

14/20"

----------


## Supergounou

> Oh et il y a du slow-motion, mais je n’ai pas compris son utilité. J’ai fait deux-trois essais, ne suis parvenu à rien de convaincant alors j’ai oublié son existence et ai fini le jeu sans.


Fait toi une petite partie en hard pour voir ce qu'il en retourne  ::ninja:: 
Et pis ça te permettra de mieux appréhender l'histoire, qui n'est pas si cryptique que ça en fait (vivement le 2!).

Allez plus que 3 jeux, go go go !  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Encore un jeu fini !  ::lol:: 




> *Guacamelee! 2* (2018)
> 
> Metroid-light. Sauvez le monde...
> 
> Ouais, on va pas s'éterniser sur le scénar' du jeu, les méchants, les gentils, pif paf. Ce n'est vraiment pas pour ça qu'on va jouer à Guacamelee 2, mais pour l'ambiance à la limite, et surtout CE PUTAIN DE GAMEPLAY ULTRA JOUISSIF §§§
> 
> Si on regarde d'un point de vu global, vu de loin, très loin, le level design est vraiment pas fou. Guacamelee 2 est un Metroid-like super linéaire, impossible de se perdre ou de passer à côté de secret. On progresse dans un simili-couloir, on enchaine les salles les unes après les autres. Tantôt salle de baston, tantôt salle de plateforme, puis l'une, puis l'autre, puis l'autre, puis l'une, etc... C'est assez décevant de ce point de vu là, surtout lorsque comme moi on aime farfouiller à droite à gauche dans des labyrinthes, faire des aller-retours, chercher à optimiser les chemins parcourus.
> 
> Par contre, et c'est là le premier point fort du jeu, chaque salle que l'on va traverser pour parvenir à sauver le monde, est superbement bien designée. Que ce soit les salles de combat ou celles de plateformes, tout est calé au millimètre près pour faire plaisir au joueur, pour qu'il doive réfléchir un tout petit peu mais pas trop, pour qu'il se surpasse mais sans jamais le caresser à rebrousse poil. C'est super grisant, ça fait du bien au mental, on ressort d'une session avec un grand sourire et une vraie sensation de progression. D'autant que lesdites salles sont loin d'être répétitives, les devs ont fait un grand effort pour renouveler les approches, que ce soit avec les nouveaux pouvoirs qu'on acquiert en avançant dans le jeu, mais aussi, et c'est là que c'est fort, en proposant des façons rigolotes de résoudre une salle. Je n'en dis pas plus.
> ...


Ah, hein? C'était le premier qui m'était proposé? Oh euh... en fait j'ai déjà fait le premier, mais la version classique. Du coup j'ai préféré me lancer dans le second épisode. 

Mais j'y ai tellement pris gout que je vais de ce pas me refaire le premier jeu en mode turbo challenge ultra remix !  :^_^:

----------


## jopopoe

> Allez plus que 3 jeux, go go go !


A fond à fond à fond !  :;):

----------


## NFafa

Second jeu terminé : *Gone Home*

C'était plutôt pas mal, une histoire assez courte et simple mais qui se laisse découvrir et suivre pendant l'heure et demie nécessaire pour la terminer.Preuve: 


Spoiler Alert! 






Je continue d'avancer sur Vampyr que je compte bien terminer pour la fin de l'event, et je pense que je commencerais en parallèle the Talos Principle.

----------


## Nacodaco

J'ai terminé mon dernier jeu pour cet event : *Disco Elysium*. Quelle claque.

Je savais que j'allais apprécier mais c'est même mon GOTY 2019 devant les Portia, Slay the Spire, Trials, 3K ou autre.

C'est un RPG avec une très forte inspiration "papier". Le texte est prépondérant : 90% du temps est consacré à lire des dialogues. Le jeu est même parfois assimilé à un Point & Click bien qu'il n'y ait aucune mécanique de puzzle et que l'usage de l'inventaire soit extrêmement limité.

Je ne saurai pas écrire un texte qui fasse convenablement honneur au titre, donc je vais me contenter d'une vague liste à puce de points forts et faibles :

+ L'écriture. Avant tant de dialogue, ce devait être irréprochable, ça l'est. La traduction française est parfaite.+ L'univers. Que ce soit le monde ou les personnages, on prends plaisir à tout découvrir et à épuiser tous les dialogues possibles.+ L'adaptation des compétences à l'univers. C'est tout bête, mais j'ai même pris du plaisir à lire la description de chaque compétence.+ L'humour. Le jeu essaie régulièrement d'être drôle, et il y parvient. Je n'ai pas choisi les options les plus "dingues" et j'ai bien envie de refaire une partie un jour pour cette raison. Attention, nous ne sommes pas sur de la comédie pure. Le jeu arrive aussi à être sérieux, désabusé, triste, etc.+ Le scénario. On avance avec plaisir dans l'enquête, on s'imagine des trucs, et on a souvent tort.- Le système de compétence a ses limites. J'ai souvent vu des gens dire que le jeu était parfois difficile si on manquait certains jets. En économisant les points et en les dépensant en fonction des besoins, j'ai trouvé le jeu très simple. Il nous pousse d'ailleurs à construire notre personnage de cette manière plutôt que de mettre les points dans les compétences qu'on trouve les plus intéressantes d'un point de vue RP.- L'équipement n'apporte rien. On se change pour gratter un point de compétence avant de relancer le dialogue qui le nécessite, et ça devient vite fastidieux. Finalement, j'aurai préféré que ce soit purement esthétique.- Les réflexions. Le système est intéressant et amusant mais je trouve dommage qu'il nécessite des points de talent. J'aurai aimé quelque chose de séparé, par exemple lié au niveau. L'oubli aurait pu seulement demander du temps sans que ça ne déséquilibre quoique ce soit, les bonus restant relativement minimes.- La fin du scénario que j'ai trouvé un poil trop déconnectée du reste de l'aventure (je ne vais pas en dire plus).

Bien sûr, ces quelques reproches ne gâchent pas le plaisir. Même avec ces défauts, j'en prendrais une seconde dose sans hésitation.

Je me met à rêver d'un jeu Discworld sur ce moteur  ::w00t::  L'univers y collerait parfaitement.

---

L'event était très sympa en tout cas. Merci à Scylite pour cette sélection. Plus qu'à acheter des jeux et à ne pas y jouer en attendant la prochaine édition.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'en profite puisque je posterais probablement moins ici désormais : je ne sais pas qui s'occupe du site web de l'event, mais si jamais vous cherchez l'aide d'un développeur expérimenté, n'hésitez pas me DM.

----------


## madgic

Fini *Wandersong*.




> Dans l'ensemble c'est bien mais je suis mitigé sur certaines parties, notamment les parties où il du monde et dans les villes. Et j'ai pas aimé le passage dans la ville avec l'usine. Certaines parties rendent vraiment bien, par exemple quand on navigue en bateau sur la carte ou qu'on fuit les fantôme pour aller dans la premier royaume. Par contre je trouve que chanter seul ne rend pas vraiment bien.
> 
> Côté technique, l'effet qui nous fait retourner à la résolution la plus basse rend certains textes illisibles quand c'est des vues éloignées donc certaines fois, j'ai été obligé de retourner dans les options toutes les 30 secondes pour remettre une résolution normale, avant que ça se dégrade à nouveau.

----------


## Nono

*Snake Pass*
La preuve réside dans le succès "le vent dans les voiles".

J'aurais pu aimer ce jeu mignon tout plein, où un serpent doit récupérer 3 gemmes (et autres babioles à collecter) pour débloquer le niveau suivant.

Mais les contrôles ne sont pas assez bien faits pour que l'on puisse vraiment s'amuser avec notre bestiole. Parfois il faut rester appuyer sur trop de boutons à la fois. Et souvent, on rage parce que notre serpent décide de tourner la tête dans le sens opposé à celui voulu. Conséquence directe : on contourne un poteau au lieu de s'enrouler autour et c'est l'échec.

La caméra manuelle nous empêche fréquemment de voir quoique ce soit de l'action en cours. Il faut toujours la replacer, et considérant le fait qu'on doit déjà maintenir tout un tas de boutons, c'est parfois tout simplement impossible.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je l'avais lancé il n'y a pas longtemps et j'avais vite décroché, la faute à des endroits où il fallait s'enrouler correctement sous peine de tomber dans le vide et devoir recommencer. Ca m'avait vite gavé...

----------


## Altay

J'ai commencé *A Monster's Expedition* et c'est fort mignon. C'est pas dans mes jeux de l'event mais ceux qu'il me reste (Fallen Order, HITMAN et Disco Elysium) sont un peu longs pour moi (en plus ça ne tourne que sous Windows et j'ai qu'un Linux sous le coude).

----------


## Supergounou

> *Snake Pass*


C'est un jeu que j'ai vraiment apprécié perso, même s'il m'a fait péter des piles comme rarement. Il ose proposer quelque chose d’innovant pour un jeu de plateforme 3D, et si on s'arrache suffisamment les cheveux on arrive à se dépatouiller plutôt bien avec la maniabilité. Très dur de rentrer dedans, mais la récompense est énorme.

----------


## Nono

On va dire que jusqu'au niveau 14, je passais sur les problèmes de caméras et sur l'absence d'une troisième main. Mais au niveau 15, tout ça m'a explosé à la tronche, tant et si bien que je préférais lancer mon serpent au vent plutôt que d'essayer de m'agripper à chaque truc. Quand ça marchait c'était plutôt cool d'ailleurs, mais je suis pas sûr que c'est ce qui était prévu  ::happy2:: 

Un jeu de serpent qui donne envie de voler et non de ramper, c'est quand même dommage.

Mais je reconnais qu'il y a une bonne marge de progression et qu'on doit pouvoir faire des trucs de ouf en persévérant.

----------


## jopopoe

8 heures de *Shadowrun Returns* et je suis bloqué par un bug qui a pas été patché depuis 2014 :

https://steamcommunity.com/app/23465...9190991012979/

Je vais faire un deuxième essai, j'espère que ça va pas me bloquer dans ma partie...

Edit : Comme d'hab' il suffit de râler pour que le problème disparaisse ! Vive le ralage  :Mellow2:

----------


## Nono

J'ai commencé Alien: Isolation.

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir le temps de le finir.
Pour l'instant, il ne me demande pas beaucoup plus d'interaction qu'un walking simulator. Et c'est très lourdement scripté.
Mais quelle ambiance ! Quel souci du détail. Un régal pour les yeux et les oreilles.

----------


## doggy d

Moi je suis toujours sur *Hollow Knight*....
J'enfonce une porte ouverte mais... Quelle tuerie ce jeu !
Je fais tout pour le terminer dans les temps (je dois être à 35h de jeu) et pouvoir le valider dans dans la belle liste de l'event, il le mérite tellement.
Je n'avais plus connu un jeu si obsédant et gratifiant depuis Dark Souls...

----------


## Nono

Alien Isolation toujours.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser. L'ambiance et les environnements sont tellement bien foutus que j'ai une irrépressible envie de continuer. Je suis autant happé que dans un Dishonored.

Par contre, le cache-cache avec l'Alien, c'est un peu bidon.
Il y a les pénibles QTE à faire pour éviter que l'Alien ne nous trouve dans notre placard. En sachant que maintenir sa respiration coûte de la vie, on se retrouve à ne crafter que des trousses de soin. Au passage, le système de craft est plutôt bien réfléchi quand même.
Il y a le fait qu'il nous attende dans un trou du plafond, mais que si on passe à 10 cm de ce trou, il ne tentera rien.
Tout ça sonne faux, et puis surtout c'est extrêmement punitif. J'ai recommencé 10 fois un passage de la mission 6, juste parce que les points de sauvegardes étaient (pour une fois) très mal placés.

Du coup je joue en mode easy, parce que ces passages crispants me font passer à côté de tout le reste de la réalisation, qui je le répète, est aux petits oignons.

Bref, c'est un walking simulator qui ne dit pas son nom (mais moi ça me va, au contraire).

----------


## jopopoe

Je me rappelle avoir été aussi très frustré lors du premier chapitre introduisant l'alien, parce qu'on meurt en boucle tant qu'on n'a pas saisi comment le gérer. Mais ses apparition suivantes sont bien moins crispantes j'ai trouvé.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Owlboy*.

C'est bôôôôôôôôôô.
C'est chiiaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnntttt.
C'est même assez méchamment pénible sur le dernier quart.
C'est même pas un metroidvania en vrai.

Grosse déception pour le coup.

----------


## madgic

Fini The Council, mon dernier jeu  ::o: 




> J'ai bien aimé, entre l'ambiance, les personnages, les énigmes (même si je trouve un peu trop présent dans l'épisode 2) et le déroulement de l'histoire qui amène des surprises. Juste la fin qu'est un peu brut (que j'ai raté  ). 
> 
> Il faudrait aussi que je révise les phases de la lune


Merci encore pour la sélection Biscuitkzh  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

Toi aussi t'as perdu ton bras ?  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Pfff, j'ai du mal à trouver du temps pour jouer... Je suis assez loin dans Wolfenstein II et dans Sherlock Holmes, mais il me faudrait encore un paquet d'heures pour les finir. On verra...

----------


## jopopoe

Fini *Shadowrun Returns*, et c'est un oui !

"Un RPG-lite très réussi

Je dis RPG-lite c’est parce que Shadowrun Returns se déroule uniquement sur des cartes de taille restreinte, et ne laisse que très peu de liberté de progression au joueur (quelques missions secondaires en gros). Mais dans son ensemble le jeu est une succession linéaire de niveaux à la difficulté croissante, avec retour dans votre planque après chaque confrontation.

Par contre du côté système de combat et fiche de personnage on a un vrai truc bien velu, avec une customisation très poussée qui m’a fait passer 50 minutes à peser les avantages et les inconvénients de telle ou telle capacité avant d’arriver à un équilibre qui me satisfaisait. Et j’adore ce genre de création totalement ouverte, où on a la possibilté de mettre les mains dans le cambouis en personnalisant notre bonhomme de A à Z !

Les graphismes sont basiques mais efficaces. De la bête 2D sans trop d’effets tape-à-l’œil, mais lisible et artistiquement réussie.

Côté histoire la sauce prend assez rapidement, parce que c’est plutôt bien écrit, et que l’univers (qui m’était totalement inconnu) est vraiment réussi. Et ça se défend bien jusqu’au bout, même si l’histoire du jeu ne brille pas par son originalité folle. Bon par contre j’ai été obligé de jouer en VO vu que la VF accumulait les erreurs de traduction ridicules.

Allez j’ai bien envie de reprocher de légers soucis d’équilibrage (j’ai tenté de jouer drones + fusil mais les drones font tellement moins de dégâts qu’un simple fusil que j’ai du laisser tomber) mais le jeu est suffisamment ouvert pour qu’on puisse s’adapter sans trop y laisser de plumes.

Bref j’ai beaucoup apprécié ce jeu dont le seul défaut au final est de n’être pas un vrai grand RPG en monde ouvert à la Fallout. Vu comment la fiche de perso, les combats et l’univers sont réussis, ça aurait été un vrai plaisir d’exploiter un peu plus le filon.

16/20"

J'ai quelques heures de *Psychonauts* sous le capot et j'aime bien même si j'oscille entre laisser tomber les collectibles ou tous les ramasser  ::unsure::

----------


## Supergounou

> Fini *Shadowrun Returns*, et c'est un oui !


Content de voir que ça t'a plu, malgré le gros bug que tu t'es tapé l'autre coup  :;): 




> J'ai quelques heures de *Psychonauts* sous le capot et j'aime bien même si j'oscille entre laisser tomber les collectibles ou tous les ramasser


Si t'aimes ça mieux vaut essayer de tous les récupérer, ça fait partie de l'excellent level deisgn.

----------


## Scylite

J'ai attaqué* The Witness*, hé bah je sens qu'on va pas être copains. Et le pire c'est que je crois que je suis plus énervé par l'impossibilité de se laisser tomber sur le décor 30 cm plus bad à certains endroits que par les casses-tête (bon, ils m'énervent aussi, quand y a de la logique ça va mais certains j'ai l'impression qu'il faut juste avoir deviné un truc ailleurs et j'avoue que moi ça m'apporte pas d'orgasmes vidéoludiques quand j'y arrive, ce genre de trucs). Mais je m'accroche !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Fini The Council, mon dernier jeu 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci encore pour la sélection Biscuitkzh


Bravo ! 

Je suis contente que tu as trouvé ton bonheur avec ma liste  :^_^:

----------


## Nono

Ca y est j'ai fini *Alien Isolation* : environ 20 heures, divisé en 4 séquences. Ca fait longtemps que je n'avais pas dévoré un jeu comme ça.

Les décors, le body awareness (le même jeu taillé pour la VR :  :Bave:  ), la narration pas bavarde mais efficace : il n'y a vraiment pas de fausse note sur le plan de la réalisation.
L'ambiance est géniale. On a vraiment l'impression de faire partie de cet univers si incroyable, mais que tout rend cohérent. Sur ce plan je lui mets "entre SOMA et Prey / 10".

Par contre sur le plan du gameplay, il y a des trucs qui m'ont moins plu :
- Le jeu de cache-cache avec l'Alien : au niveau difficile ou moyen, je n'arrivais absolument à rien. C'est sympa la première fois, mais devoir me taper une progression super frustrante à chaque niveau où rode la bête, c'était au dessus de mes forces. Je repassais en mode easy quitte à avoir un Alien un peu con, mais qui au moins ne me bouffait pas dès que mon nez dépassait d'un placard.
- Les allers et retours : parfois c'est un peu too much
- La fin un peu grand spectacle où Amanda manque de se faire écraser par je ne sais combien de machins qui pèsent des tonnes. C'est cool sur le coup, mais bon on n'est pas dans Die Hard non plus...

Malgré ces défauts, je le recommande vivement.




Spoiler Alert!

----------


## La Chouette

Content qu'il y en ait au moins quelques uns qui t'aient plu dans la liste !

----------


## Nono

J'ai pu me faire un avis sur presque tout, et c'était bien le but.
Il reste Crusader Kings 2, mais j'ai pas le courage vu le temps. Une autre fois peut-être. Merci en tout cas, c'était parfait pour rester à la maison cet été (moche).

----------


## MystickTroy

J'ai enfin fini *Alan Wake*, l'histoire principale ainsi que les deux épisodes bonus (The Signal et The Writer). Vous en trouverez les confirmations sur ma page Steam !

Alors, je suis quand même très partagé. 

Le système de jeu est uuuuultra répétitif. Ce qui fait que l'action se traîne en longueur et, notamment dans les premiers épisodes, j'ai eu l'impression de faire du sur-place et de ne pas réussir à avancer. Je rongeais mon frein et j'ai bien failli abandonner à plusieurs reprises. J'ai commencé à accrocher au moment où 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'on arrive chez le toubib. Puis la séquence de fusillade au son des Old Gods of Asgrad m'a vraiment mis dedans

. Mais jusqu'à la fin, j'ai eu cette sensation de répétition assez désagréable.

Et c'est bien dommage car le scénario est extrêmement prenant. J'ai beaucoup gambergé car de multiples hypothèses sur le pourquoi du cauchemar d'Alan Wake... et je dois dire que j'ai encore plein de questions sans réponses. D'autre part, le style épisodique sert bien le jeu même si j'aurai préféré que ce soit un peu plus intégré.

En clair, j'ai apprécié mais je pense que sans l'event du backlog, j'aurais abandonné bien avant.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'avais détesté la partie "combat" mais vraiment bien aimé l'histoire.

----------


## FoxDy

J'avais beaucoup aimé Alan Wake aussi à l'époque, j'en garde de bons souvenirs notamment grâce à son ambiance et son histoire.

Bon sang que le temps passe vite, il ne reste que 2 semaines à peine pour terminer nos jeux. Je suis toujours sur AC3 avec plus de vingt heures au compteur. Si seulement je pouvais y jouer tous les jours (et que je n'avais pas envie de faire Ori and the Will of the Wisps et Spiritfarer avant la fin de mon gamepass ce samedi  ::ninja::  ). Ça va être chaud !

----------


## Nacodaco

Si tu es dans l'équipe 1



Spoiler Alert! 


Courage, le mieux c'est d'écourter tes nuits pour faire gagner ce précieux point à ton équipe.



Si tu es dans l'équipe 2



Spoiler Alert! 


Je pense que c'est mort. Profites plutôt de ton GamePass, après il sera trop tard.

----------


## Scylite

On a jusqu'au 31 c'est ça ? Comme je suis équipe 1 je me dis que le GamePass sera encore là après, et c'est propre de s'engager pile le 1er du mois  ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

Ma 360 qui me fait un RROD au moment d'essayer *Tomb Raider Anniversary*  :Splash: 

Encore heureux que j'ai la 360 d'un pote pour me dépanner ! Mon équipe peut compter sur moi  :Petit Viking: 

(bon en vrai j'ai beau être prêt de la fin de *Psychonauts* je sais pas si je vais réussir à boucler Anniversary avant fin août mais je vais essayer  ::):  )

----------


## Nacodaco

> On a jusqu'au 31 c'est ça ? Comme je suis équipe 1 je me dis que le GamePass sera encore là après, et c'est propre de s'engager pile le 1er du mois





> Événement : du 1er juillet au 5 septembre

----------


## Scylite

Oupsie ! Je vais faire comme si c'était le 1 alors (sauf si je casse mon clavier après trop de prise de tête sur The Witness avant ça)

----------


## FoxDy

> Si tu es dans l'équipe 1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Courage, le mieux c'est d'écourter tes nuits pour faire gagner ce précieux point à ton équipe.
> 
> ...


Équipe 1.  :B): 

Mais écourter mes nuits n'est malheureusement pas une option.

----------


## Franky Mikey

L'équipe 1 bouge encore !  :Cigare: 

Fini (et bien aimé !) *Little Inferno* :




> Un jeu atypique et minimaliste, dont le gameplay se résume à déposer divers objets dans une cheminée et à y mettre le feu. Plus on avance, plus on débloque de catalogues (sept au total) dans lesquels acheter de nouveaux trucs à cramer : peluches d'animaux, ingrédients alimentaires, vieilles consoles de jeu, feux d'artifice, galaxies miniatures et j'en passe. Chaque objet réagit différemment au feu, c'est plutôt bien fait et parfois assez drôle.
> 
> Pour éviter que l'on se consume d'ennui, le jeu nous donne un peu de compagnie, par l'intermédiaire de petites lettres échangées avec deux ou trois NPC. C'est plutôt bien écrit (avec une traduction française très correcte) et rigolo, presque émouvant parfois, et en tout cas assez efficace pour rythmer la progression.
> 
> Car progression il y a : un total de 99 "combos" de deux ou trois items à brûler en même temps sont dévoilés petit à petit, sous forme d'énigmes simples. Il sera nécessaire d'en résoudre un certain nombre pour débloquer chaque catalogue, ce qui débloquera du même coup de nouveaux combos et ainsi de suite. Ce n'est pas trop dur de trouver les 99, même s'il n'y aucune récompense significative à la clé (45 suffisent à finir le jeu).
> 
> La fin arrive au bout de trois ou quatre heures passées devant notre cheminée. Si le jeu en lui-même est plutôt bien rythmé, la séquence finale (dans laquelle on ne "joue" plus vraiment) m'a moins convaincu et j'ai trouvé presque dommage qu'elle s'efforce de lever le voile sur quelques uns des non-dits de cette petite aventure. Qu'importe, Little Inferno propose quelque chose d'unique et mérite largement de se voir consacrer une soirée ou deux.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Troisième jeu fini, *Pikuniku* :




> Heureusement assez court car je me suis vite ennuyé. Le design cheap et les musiques agaçantes pourraient à la limite être "un style", mais le jeu en lui-même présente un intérêt très limité : plateforme assez classique à la maniabilité peu agréable, parsemée de puzzles enfantins et de mini-jeux oubliables.


C'est noté "Overwhelmingly Positive", ce truc ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Troisième jeu fini, *Pikuniku* :
> 
> 
> 
> C'est noté "Overwhelmingly Positive", ce truc ?


Peut être c'est toi qui a pas de goût  ::trollface::

----------


## parpaingue

Perso j'étais content de l'avoir payé 1 ou 2€, parce que c'est globalement pas trop désagréable mais y a vraiment rien de sensationnel, sur un event je le mettrais typiquement "moyen".
J'ai surtout retenu un "bug" de physique qui m'avait softlock une énigme et j'avais dû reprendre une sauvegarde précédente...

----------


## Supergounou

> Troisième jeu fini, *Pikuniku* :
> 
> C'est noté "Overwhelmingly Positive", ce truc ?


Je l'avais plutôt bien apprécié à sa sortie !  :Emo: 




> Aventure/plateforme minima.simp.liste.
> 
> Plutôt sympathique ce Pikuniku, beaucoup d'humour, de gentillesse et de wtf. Le contrôle du personnage est un peu lourd, mais ça reste plaisant d'évoluer dans cet univers très coloré. Aucune difficulté, que ce soit au niveau des phases de plateforme, des mini-énigmes ou de l'exploration.
> 
> Il s'agit vraiment d'un petit jeu à faire un aprem (3h pour le finir sans se presser) quand on a envie d'un peu de fraicheur.

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, j'avais joué une demi heure avant de le laisser tomber. Y'avait rien de vraiment accrocheur pour moi...

----------


## La Chouette

Je l'avais trouvé sympa en solo, et on s'était bien marré en co-op. Après, j'avais eu le jeu gratos avec Amazon Prime, je pense pas que je l'aurais acheté.

----------


## sebarnolds

Enfin un point de plus pour mon équipe...




> Je viens de terminer *Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments* dans le cadre du backlog event. C'était plutôt bien malgré quelques défauts.
> 
> Le jeu est relativement facile avec plusieurs phases de gameplay :
> - Dialogues
> - Exploration (difficile cependant de rater un indice)
> - Mini-jeux divers (crochetage, expériences, analyses...) qu'il est possible de passer si ce n'est pas notre tasse de thé
> - Recoupement des indices pour en tirer des conclusions et désigner un coupable
> 
> A la fin, une fois qu'on a désigné le coupable, on peut décider de le faire emprisonner ou pas (cela n'a pas vraiment d'impact, si ce n'est une cinématique qui change), et on peut voir si on a trouvé le bon coupable. Dans le cas contraire, on peut revenir en arrière.
> ...

----------


## sebarnolds

Faut que j'essaie de finir Wolfenstein 2 maintenant.

Pas facile le backlog, alors que Psychonauts 2 vient de sortir... et que je voudrais refaire le 1 d'abord  ::(:

----------


## leeoneil

Woooow, le match est hyper serré entre les 2 équipes, génial !  :;): 

J'ai pu terminer *Shadow Tactics, blades of the shogun*, mon 4ème jeu.
Je pense que j'ai été très lent, j'ai mis 25 heures, alors que plusieurs infos donnent 15h pour le terminer...
C'était vraiment bien, mais peut-être "trop long" si ça peut être un défaut.
Et la dernière mission est vraiment coton par rapport au reste du jeu qui se parcours sans trop de problème.
Super gameplay "à la commando", graphismes actuels, interface bien propre, j'ai beaucoup aimé !

----------


## Supergounou

Moi je vais m'arrêter là.

J'ai finis 3 jeux (*Agent A: A Puzzle in Disguise*, *Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition*, *Teslagrad*) et en ai abandonné 1 (*Grow Home*) après avoir tout de même passé quelque temps sur sa boucle de gameplay. Les deux qui restent ne m'inspirent guère (Wildfire) ou me font peur quant à leur durée de vie (Book of Demons), les vacances sont finies, l'event se termine bientôt...

Mais ça reste un super event pour moi, j'ai beaucoup apprécié les 4 jeux auxquels j'ai joué, même si j'en ai jeté un en cours de route.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh, et je vois que pour cette session, *Splasher* ressort sur la liste d'un canard dont je tairai le pseudo, et que c'est un super jeu et qu'il faut y jouer !

----------


## Kulfy

> Oh, et je vois que pour cette session, *Splasher* ressort sur la liste d'un canard dont je tairai le pseudo, et que c'est un super jeu et qu'il faut y jouer !


Je n'ai eu le temps pour rien cet été  :Emo: 
Mais je vais tout de même essayer de boucler A Hat in Time avant la fin, histoire de ne pas être fanny, et passer l'équipe 2 sur le fil.

----------


## PeaK

> Woooow, le match est hyper serré entre les 2 équipes, génial ! 
> 
> J'ai pu terminer *Shadow Tactics, blades of the shogun*, mon 4ème jeu.
> Je pense que j'ai été très lent, j'ai mis 25 heures, alors que plusieurs infos donnent 15h pour le terminer...
> C'était vraiment bien, mais peut-être "trop long" si ça peut être un défaut.
> Et la dernière mission est vraiment coton par rapport au reste du jeu qui se parcours sans trop de problème.
> Super gameplay "à la commando", graphismes actuels, interface bien propre, j'ai beaucoup aimé !


Content que Gunpoint et Shadow Tactics t'aies plu!  :;):  J'avais été plus lent aussi, mais je pensais que c'était juste moi... Je suis souvent plus lent que la moyenne, surtout sur les jeux tactiques où je perds beaucoup de temps à prévoir mes actions.

----------


## PeaK

L'évènement de cet été est terminé pour moi. Désolé mon équipe, ca se solde par 3 abandons:
- Beyond Good & Evil, je pense que ca a mal vieilli, j'en ai toujours entendu beaucoup de bien. J'ai fait le début, c'est moche et assez enfantin, je n'ai pas du tout accroché. Et malgré le fait que ce soit un vieux jeu, y'avait des zones ou ca ramait au point que ce soit difficile à jouer... Et changer les paramètres graphiques n'y changeait rien.
- Kingdom: classic. J'ai fait 3 parties, atteint le "niveau" 15 et je me suis arrêté là. C'était sympathique au début mais c'est vite répétitif, et assez mou vu qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à faire à part courir à droite ou à gauche.
- Assassin's Creed IV. Bon là c'est sans doute ma faute, j'avais fait le III il n'y a pas si longtemps. Je trouve qu'il n'y a pas suffisamment de nouveautés, j'ai l'impression de faire un DLC et j'ai pas la motivation pour faire le jeu de bout en bout.

Ca reste un évènement efficace avec 6 jeux de moins dans le backlog  ::lol::

----------


## CornedBeer

J'ai fini mon premier jeu de l'event, le premier God of War sur PS Vita (dans la GoW Collection).

Finalement j'ai réussi à récupérer ma sauvegarde et à rendre la console fonctionnelle (hard reset, avec toutes les réinstallations à la clé).



> Bon bah j'ai voulu lancer God of War sur la PS Vita pour voir où j'en étais, la console a planté dans le menu. 
> À tout hasard je lance Flower, ça freeze sur l'écran titre. 
> Je lance le gestionnaire pour désinstaller les jeux, la console se brick.


Mon avis sur le jeu:



> J'avais commencé le jeu fin 2014, continué mi-2016, et enfin fini en ce mois d'août 2021. Merci à Tigri d'avoir choisi ce jeu pour que je m'y remette.
> 
> J'ai eu du mal à m'y remettre, c'est un jeu avec plein de boutons, y en a tellement qu'ils ont foutu des touches sur l'écran tactile avant et arrière (PS Vita). Du coup j'ai fait pas mal de fausses manip' à cause de ce manque d'érgonomie et de ma coordination légendaire.
> J'ai suivi une soluce pour ne pas rater de coffres parce que j'ai toujours peur de rater quelque chose d'important. Au final j'ai pu maxer beaucoup de compétences. 
> 
> Ah et je me suis rendu compte que j'étais une buse en BTA, je fais toujours les mêmes coups c'est effarant. Et tous les QTE je les foire, c'est fou. Heureusement que c'est facile.
> 
> Niveau histoire c'est sympa, même si je ne me souvenais de plus grand chose et qu'en regardant les vidéos, apparemment on n'aime pas trop les vêtements sur le haut du corps chez les femmes dans la Grèce Antique. Et que la silicone existait déjà. Ça m'avait déjà fait grincé des dents à l'époque, pas par puritanisme, juste parce qu'on voit clairement que c'est fait pour les queutards et être subversif. Enfin bon ... c'était comme ça dans les jeux vidéos à l'époque.


J'ai le 2 et le 3, je les ferais peut-être un jour. Même si je suis nul sur ce type de jeu.

Sinon je n'aurais pas le temps de finir un autre jeu d'ici la fin de l'event, donc je pense que ça va se finir sur un seul point pour ma part. Désolé l'équipe 1. Cet été a été riche en événements de mon côté et je n'ai pas pu jouer autant que je l'espérais.

Merci encore Tigri pour la liste, et bravo d'avoir choisi un jeu entamé qui traînait depuis des années, ça m'a donné le coup de fouet nécessaire pour en voir la fin. C'est pour ça que je participe à cet event.  :;):

----------


## Nono

> Woooow, le match est hyper serré entre les 2 équipes, génial ! 
> 
> J'ai pu terminer *Shadow Tactics, blades of the shogun*, mon 4ème jeu.
> Je pense que j'ai été très lent, j'ai mis 25 heures, alors que plusieurs infos donnent 15h pour le terminer...
> C'était vraiment bien, mais peut-être "trop long" si ça peut être un défaut.
> Et la dernière mission est vraiment coton par rapport au reste du jeu qui se parcours sans trop de problème.


A mon avis, avec 25 heures on est plus près de la réalité. Si tu vises les objectifs secondaires et que tu aimes les parties "propres", faut même compter beaucoup plus longtemps.
La dernière mission, je crois que j'ai suivi une soluce, parce que la mission dans le passage enneigé m'avait un peu usé (excellent mais super dur).
Les trois missions précédentes (de mémoire la ville assiégée, la ville avec les bains, et le campement du chef dans la forêt), j'étais encore bien mordu.

----------


## La Chouette

How Long to Beat donne 25 heures en ligne droite, 30 en faisant les extras et plus de 50 pour le 100%.

----------


## MystickTroy

> Enfin un point de plus pour mon équipe...


Content que tu aies passé un bon moment ! Ca a été mon premier Sherlock Holmes et j'avais pas mal accroché !

----------


## Mordicus

Je viens de finir *The Darkness II*, le dernier jeu de ma sélection. Pas grand chose à dire sur celui-ci. Le FPS en général est loin d'être mon genre de prédilection, pour une excellente raison : je suis nul. Les seuls FPS auxquels j'ai accroché sont des FPS/RPG du type *System Shock 2*, où je peux atténuer mon incapacité chronique à tirer sur des choses par d'autres qualités moins flamboyantes comme la patience, la prudence, la gestion rigoureuse et systématique de l'inventaire, les choix pertinents dans l'arbre de compétence...

 Mais avec *The Darkness II*, difficile de biaiser : c'est du bourrinage à la kalach, de l'éviscération à coups de tentacules démoniaques. Le tout au Pad, ce qui rend la chose trois fois pires car je suis incapable de viser avec un stick (on peut jouer au clavier/souris mais ça demande un effort d'adaptation à un jeu qui vous pousse en permanence vers la manette...)

Bref, lorsque j'ai commencé à peiner devant le premier boss en mode normal, je me suis dit qu'il était tant d'embrasser ma nature profonde de noob, tel Jackie Estacado acceptant le Dakness qui sommeille en lui. J'ai donc passé le jeu en mode facile, ce qui rend notre personnage pratiquement immortel. Et là, j'ai pu m'amuser à démembrer des gens en toute quiétude ! Un défouloir sans frustration qui apporte une honnête dose d'hémoglobine et de gore. Sans ça, je n'y aurais sans doute pas joué jusqu'au bout, trop peu impliqué par une histoire pas sans intérêt, mais très classique. 

Voilà qui conclue mon Event, encore merci à *sebarnolds* pour ses choix avisés !

----------


## NFafa

En validant deux jeux, je pensais faire passer la team 1 devant, mais ce ne sera pas suffisant.

Terminé donc *Vampyr*. Le jeu pose une vraie ambiance avec sa ville crasseuse et malsaine, sa musique et ses très bons doublages. L'histoire principale se suit avec plaisir mais tire un peu en longueur sur les quêtes/personnages annexes. On s'amuse à soigner les gens, mais on regrette un peu que le monde soit finalement très statique. Les combats sont fluides et assez dynamique, mais quand même assez bof. 
Preuve : le succès Le goût du sang

Terminé également *The Talos Principle*. Un puzzle game en vue FPS où l'on débarque dans un monde sans trop savoir ce qu'on y fait. L'histoire se dévoile, on comprend rapidement ce qui se passe, et j'ai vite laissé tomber les textes pseudo-philosophiques qui la jalonnent pour se concentrer sur les puzzles. J'ai trouvé ceux-ci vraiment sympa, avec des mécanismes ajoutés au fur et à mesure qui interagissent (un peu) entre eux. Je trouve la difficulté bien dosée, on ne reste pas coincé trop longtemps, ou alors on laisse de côté les niveau qu'on ne réussit pas, on y revient plus tard avec de nouvelles connaissances et ça passe tout seul. 

Preuve: 

Spoiler Alert! 






Il me reste Control et Metro Last Light, mais ils seront tous les deux trop long pour les finir d'ici le 5  ::|:

----------


## doggy d

Je viens de "terminer" *HOLLOW KNIGHT* (92 % de complétion, trophée gold PS4 estimé à 10 % des joueurs, je ne sais pas trop si c'est significatif mais j'en suis un peu fier)

Tout a déjà été dit et écrit sur Hollow Knight,
Après 53h de jeu, de très très loin mon plus gros jeu d'un Event CPC (un signe qui ne trompe pas), le constat est sans appel:

La Sainte Trinité du MetroidVania m'est ainsi apparue dans un rayon de lumière traversant le ciel noir d'un été pluvieux... :
Super Metroid (1994) - Castlevania Symphony of the Night (1997) - Hollow Knight (2017)

ma note : 11 sur 10   ::wub::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Cet homme dit vrai !

----------


## Tigri

> Merci encore Tigri pour la liste, et bravo d'avoir choisi un jeu entamé qui traînait depuis des années, ça m'a donné le coup de fouet nécessaire pour en voir la fin. C'est pour ça que je participe à cet event.


C'est cool ! Ca fait un jeu de moins dans le backlog  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

Fini *Psychonauts* il y a deux jours :

"Un très bon jeu malgré des qualités en dents de scie

Psychonauts est un jeu de plate-forme aux contrôle un peu brouillons, à la caméra souvent frustrante et au level design oscillant entre le bof et le réussi. Mais l’écriture et la direction artistique sont tellement bonnes qu’elles arrivent à compenser tout ça, et même plus.

C’est un peu une sorte d’anti-Mario en fait : dans Mario l’écriture et l’histoire sont généralement nulles, ce qui fait que les développeurs sont obligés de concentrer tous leurs efforts sur le gameplay et le level design. Et bien dans Psychonauts c’est l’inverse : le level design souvent routinier et bêbête sert à mettre en scène les idées géniales des développeurs.

Et des idées brillantes il y en a un paquet dans le jeu, qui nous sert une histoire grinçante d’enfants télépathes menacés par un méchant dentiste voleur de cervelles avec un humour franchement décapant. Le jeu possède un charme hallucinant et enfile les brillantes idées de mise en scène comme des perles. Le laitier, le cirque corrompu, la poursuite sous-marine, la ville miniature, autant de séquences marquantes dont je garderai un très bon souvenir. En fait pratiquement chaque niveau est sublimé par une idée maîtresse séduisante, ce qui rend d’autant plus ennuyeux ceux qui se montrent moins convaincants (la fête, la guerre,…) à cause du level design basique.

Même chose du côté des boss, qui ont un look incroyable (ce boss de fin !) mais ne sont pas franchement passionnants à combattre.

Autre défaut majeur du jeu à mes yeux, les collectibles en nombre hallucinant. Chaque niveau contient des coffres (un ou deux), des sacs de voyages (quatre ou cinq) et des « bribes » (entre 100 et 300 par niveau). Et c’est du côté de ces dernières que le bas blesse : imaginez devoir ramasser chaque pièce dans un niveau de Mario avant de pouvoir le valider à 100%. C’est franchement pas très intéressant, ça ralentit beaucoup trop la progression et c’est vite totalement barbant.

L'économie est aussi un peu pétée (il vous faudra farmer de l’argent pour pouvoir acheter un objet indispensable à la progression) mais il y a très peu d’achats à faire donc ça va…

Il y a une grosse composante énigmes et dialogues à certains moments (ça fait très point’n’click), mais une seule énigme m’a bloqué dans tout le jeu, ce qui reste clairement raisonnable  vu mon niveau très très faible en résolution d’énigmes. 

Du coup, Psychonauts a beau avoir un level design oscillant entre le bon et le boarf, il est tellement plaisant à parcourir pour ses idées, son ambizance et/ou son histoire que ça mérite un bon petit 16/20 !
"

J'ai aussi fini *Tomb Raider Anniversary* hier soir, le temps d'écrire une petite critique et je le valide sur le site.

----------


## Kulfy

Et j'en ai fini avec *A Hat in Time* !




> Un platformer 3D mignon comme tout.
> 
> Pas sans défaut côté maniabilité - comme souvent dans ce genre de jeu, la caméra sera votre pire ennemie - mais son charme, sa bonne humeur et ses personnages hauts en couleur font plus que compenser.
> 
> J'aurais apprécié un petit peu plus de cohérence entre les 4 différents mondes, un fil rouge, quelque chose à suivre ; au lieu de ça, le chapitre final et son antagoniste que l'on n'a pas revu depuis le premier monde, débarquent de façon assez incongrue.
> 
> Mais j'y retournerai sans bouder mon plaisir pour visiter les mondes supplémentaires en DLC.




Ce qui remet les SAMBALEK à égalité avec les VAFFANCOOL avec 53 jeux chacune, quel suspense  ::o:

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Fight'n Rage*

En un mot: excellent.

Non seulement la présentation est au top, mais surtout le gameplay est vraiment au poil, avec pas mal d'options de combo, de déplacements et plusieurs façons de gérer le crowd control.
Ça me fait penser à Blue Revolver en équivalent shmup (petite pub au passage) : c'est fait par un minuscule dev indé occidental, mais on sent très bien que c'est un passionné du genre. Clairement ça connait ses classiques, ce qui marche ou non dans le genre et on voit des influences claires mais bien assimilées.

J'ai vu les crédits avec la fin H des gros losers mais clairement je n'ai pas fini d'y jouer en vrai.

----------


## jopopoe

*Tomb Raider Anniversary* fini donc :

"Le meilleur Tomb Raider depuis 1995 !



Tomb Raider Anniversary est un remake très réussi qui mêle le gameplay efficace de Tomb Raider Legend sorti un an plus tôt à l’ambiance exceptionnelle du premier jeu de la saga.

C’est très simple, j’ai toujours vu l’évolution de la série d’un mauvais œil : les véhicules pourris, les ennemis humains, les niveaux contemporains, bref toutes les variations s’éloignant de la recette originale étaient autant de mauvaises idées. Et si Legend arrivait à remettre sur les rails une série moribonde, il ne m’avait pas totalement convaincu à cause de son ambiance (visiter un temple perdu avec un abruti qui te fait des blagues pourries dans l’oreillette c’est pas exactement ma tasse de thé).

En renouant avec les fondamentaux, Crystal Dynamics arrive à proposer un jeu extrêmement séduisant pour les nostalgiques comme moi car il réplique brillamment les moments de bravoure d’un jeu qui aura marqué les esprits. Le début du Pérou, le monument Saint Francis, Midas, les dinosaures, autant de moments waouh qui m’ont collé un sourire sur le visage. Quel plaisir de retrouver une nouvelle déclinaison de ces passages mythiques !

En plus l’ambiance est aux petits oignons, on se sent vraiment seul et oppressé dans ces lieux immenses et majestueux. L’immersion est renforcée par l’absence de musique (hors combats), avec une bande sonore constituée uniquement de bruits d’ambiance inquiétants et des sons de nos déplacements.

Et le jeu ne se prend jamais les pieds dans le tapis en cherchant à varier la formule : pas de phase en véhicule, pas d’ennemis équipés d’armes à feu, pas de niveau contemporain. Juste de la vieille pierre, des bêtes sauvage, et de temps en temps un boss plutôt sympa. Et les énigmes ne sont jamais bloquantes (il y en a une seule qui a failli me faire regarder une soluce mais en gratouillant je l’ai résolue sans faire exprès), ni le level design trop labyrinthique.

Bref pour les nostalgiques du premier jeu qui auraient envie de retâter un peu de la série, ce Tomb Raider Anniversary est une très bonne proposition.

16/20"

Wahou j'ai fini mes 6 jeux, ça faisait un moment que j'avais pas réussi à finir mes jeux dans les temps  ::lol:: 

Merci à *Supergounou* pour une sélection excellente, il a un nez très fin cet homme-là  :Pipe: 

Et l'équipe 1 prend la tête  :Tutut:

----------


## Supergounou

> Merci à *Supergounou* pour une sélection excellente, il a un nez très fin cet homme-là


 :^_^:  Ravi que la sélection t'ait plu.

----------


## Mofet

Bonjour à tous, voici un petit bilan concernant mon expérience avec ce premier event, il me reste seulement un jeu à faire ( je verrais si j'ai la motiv / le temps avant la fin ou pas). 
J'ai plutôt apprécié ma liste de jeux, avec quelques bonnes surprises, vous pouvez compter sur moi pour le prochain  ::love:: 

A Bird Story : Bien aimé



> J'ai beaucoup aimé comme avec To The Moon à l'époque. Ce jeu est un préquel à Finding Paradise que je vais forcément faire par la suite car j'aime vraiment trop le taff de Freebird Games.


A Story About My Uncle : Bien aimé



> Un jeu sympathique avec toute la mécanique avec le gant et les plates-formes et la petite histoire en fond qui rajoute un peu de profondeur et d'émotion.


Aviary Attorney : Moyennement aimé



> J'ai beaucoup aimé l'ambiance du jeu et la DA. Mais au bout d'un moment un peu trop de blabla et une perte d'intérêt. Heureusement que le jeu est assez court.


Doki Doki Litterature Club : Bien aimé



> Ce jeu est....déroutant, j'ai beaucoup aimé. Je viens de voir sur steam qu'une version payante vient de sortir, Doki Doki Littérature Club + . Cette version rajoute du contenu en plus, je vais surement l'acheter et explorer davantage le jeu sur cette version.


Lara Craft Go : Moyennement aimé



> Les énigmes sont sympathiques et le jeu plutôt quali mais le gameplay je le trouve vraiment trop pauvre (ce qui est assez logique comme c'est un jeu pour le marché du mobile également mais bon c'est dommage).

----------


## Gorillaz

Bon ben j'ai pas vraiment pu avancer pendant mes vacances mais je vais essayer de valider mon 4e jeu d'ici dimanche prochain : Project Warlock. Il me reste 2 mondes sur 5 mais je n'ai plus mes réflexes d'antan et cela devient coton  :Fouras: 
... Peut-être devrais-je passer en facile  ::ninja::

----------


## Kulfy

Et un deuxième avec *Yuppie Psycho*




> Je n'avais pas été happé dans un jeu comme ça depuis quelques temps.
> Un survival horror en entreprise qui distille une ambiance malsaine à souhait, mais sans cesse désamorcée par son humour absurde, porté par nos collègues de travail qui nous accompagneront lors de notre premier jour de taf'.
> 
> Côté gameplay, on mélange les phases d'enquête / puzzle avec les phases d'infiltration.
> La difficulté est plutôt bien dosée, hormis le boss du niveau de la sécurité qui m'a rendu complètement fou  
> 
> Il y a plusieurs fins à débloquer, et je ne suis clairement pas reparti avec la "bonne" lors de mon premier run, donc j'y retournerai rapidement pour boucler ça.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas, et qui voudraient un avant-goût : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBnkKod94Lw


Fonçez l'essayer. 999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, auquel on aurait greffé des mécaniques de survival-horror.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et un deuxième avec *Yuppie Psycho*


Encore un coup de Franky  :^_^: 
C'est bien qu'il te l'ait proposé, c'est vraiment cool comme jeu.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Peut-être devrais-je passer en facile


Je te le conseille. La fin du jeu traîne en longueur et le boss final est une purge.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et un deuxième avec *Yuppie Psycho*
> 
> 
> 
> Fonçez l'essayer. 999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, auquel on aurait greffé des mécaniques de survival-horror.


 ::lol::

----------


## leeoneil

Alala, quelle déception, c'est le lièvre et la tortue !
L'équipe 2 est partie bien trop vite est s'est essouflée !
 ::P: 

Et il y a 4 participants de l'équipe 2 qui n'ont validé aucun jeu, contre un seul dans l'équipe 1... 
On ne peut pas refiler quelques jeux en plus à Madgicsystem ?
 ::P:

----------


## darkvador

Honte sur moi j'ai fini aucun jeu  :Emo:

----------


## Scylite

Allez pour l'équipe 1 je me fais du mal, j'ai "fini" The Witness. c/c de mon avis sur le site de l'event.



Spoiler Alert! 


Bon, j'ai fini The Witness. Enfin. Je suis allé au bout de The Witness, disons. En m'aidant de + en + de solutions en ligne. Passé les premiers puzzles, l'agacement est arrivé assez vite. On sent bien que l'auteur-développeur veut aller quelque part, qu'il veut nous émerveiller avec son monde qui devient lui-même un puzzle. Mais je sais pas, ça a pas marché sur moi, ça m'a juste ennuyé. J'ai vite compris le twist qu'on est censé découvrir sur la montagne, et j'ai haussé les épaules. Surement ai-je manqué de poésie. Sans doute les puzzles étaient trop compliqués pour ma patience. J'ai tout de même eu l'impression de lire un de ces romans où l'auteur est très content de lui-même, trop content en fait, et on son récit disparait derrière sa maitrise du texte, et qu'on ne voit plus que ça.

(pas pu mettre une preuve : le jeu se termine sans générique sur un retour windows, et étant sur l'EGS pour ce jeu, pas de succès non plus - je ne sais pas s'il y en a sur Steam)

----------


## PeaK

Et moi pour l'équipe 2, j'ai fini Mad Max! Bon c'était pas dans ma liste mais il faisait parti de mon backlog, donc ca compte a moitié, nan ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nacodaco

> Allez pour l'équipe 1 je me fais du mal, j'ai "fini" The Witness. c/c de mon avis sur le site de l'event.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Bon, j'ai fini The Witness. Enfin. Je suis allé au bout de The Witness, disons. En m'aidant de + en + de solutions en ligne. Passé les premiers puzzles, l'agacement est arrivé assez vite. On sent bien que l'auteur-développeur veut aller quelque part, qu'il veut nous émerveiller avec son monde qui devient lui-même un puzzle. Mais je sais pas, ça a pas marché sur moi, ça m'a juste ennuyé. J'ai vite compris le twist qu'on est censé découvrir sur la montagne, et j'ai haussé les épaules. Surement ai-je manqué de poésie. Sans doute les puzzles étaient trop compliqués pour ma patience. J'ai tout de même eu l'impression de lire un de ces romans où l'auteur est très content de lui-même, trop content en fait, et on son récit disparait derrière sa maitrise du texte, et qu'on ne voit plus que ça.
> 
> (pas pu mettre une preuve : le jeu se termine sans générique sur un retour windows, et étant sur l'EGS pour ce jeu, pas de succès non plus - je ne sais pas s'il y en a sur Steam)


C'est vraiment dommage.

Bon, pour les discours ingame, j'avoue que j'ai totalement passé, ça m'a aussi semblé horriblement pompeux. La "révélation", j'étais passé totalement à côté (pour moi ce n'en est même pas vraiment une  ::ninja::  ).

Par contre en terme de puzzle c'est un des meilleurs jeux que j'ai pu faire. J'ai été impressionné par la variété et le renouvellement. Après, il faut apprécier le concept bien sûr. Je pense que l'enrobage est trompeur, le jeu ne doit pas vraiment pas être vendu comme un "simulateur de balade". C'est un pure puzzle-game qui exploite *UN* concept et avec une courbe de difficulté pas sympathique.

Si je refais un event du backlog, j'éviterai probablement le genre qui doit être un des moins accessibles en terme de plaisir.

----------


## Scylite

> C'est vraiment dommage.
> 
> Bon, pour les discours ingame, j'avoue que j'ai totalement passé, ça m'a aussi semblé horriblement pompeux. La "révélation", j'étais passé totalement à côté (pour moi ce n'en est même pas vraiment une  ).
> 
> Par contre en terme de puzzle c'est un des meilleurs jeux que j'ai pu faire. J'ai été impressionné par la variété et le renouvellement. Après, il faut apprécier le concept bien sûr. Je pense que l'enrobage est trompeur, le jeu ne doit pas vraiment pas être vendu comme un "simulateur de balade". C'est un pure puzzle-game qui exploite *UN* concept et avec une courbe de difficulté pas sympathique.
> 
> Si je refais un event du backlog, j'éviterai probablement le genre qui doit être un des moins accessibles en terme de plaisir.


Alors par contre, merci de m'avoir mis ce jeu dans la liste ! Je suis très content de m'y être frotté. Le genre puzzle m'est de base assez distant donc j'aurais été surpris si j'avais vraiment kiffé. Mais là au moins je sais de quoi parlent les gens avec ce jeu, et ça parfait ma culture vidéoludique !

----------


## doggy d

> Alala, quelle déception, c'est le lièvre et la tortue !
> L'équipe 2 est partie bien trop vite est s'est essouflée !


Mon Hollow Knight vaut pour 5 jeux !  ::siffle::

----------


## Nono

Je suis un peu triste que mon binôme n'ait pas eu le temps de valider un seul jeu. J'avais essayé de varier les genres pour qu'au moins quelques-uns puissent lui plaire. Peut-être qu'une grosse tuile lui est tombé dessus pendant les vacances...

Je ne lui en veux pas parce qu'il était dans l'autre équipe  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon pour ma part je n'ai joué que durant les 2 premières semaines de Juillet plus possible après, mais bon j'ai validé les 2 jeux les plus courts de la liste j'ai été stratégique. Bravo à tous pour avoir participé à l'event (je ne félicite bien sur que ceux qui ont validé 1 jeu ou plus ::siffle:: )

----------


## CornedBeer

> Je suis un peu triste que mon binôme n'ait pas eu le temps de valider un seul jeu.


C'est surtout triste pour toi d'être tombé sur Kaede et sa liste de l'horreur, le fichier Excel des Enfers, le tableau à trouzmille entrées.  ::XD:: 
J'ai choisi ses jeux pour l'event précédent, j'ai mal au doigt rien que de repenser à tout ce scroll pour arriver tout en bas.  :^_^: 

Une petite pensée pour ceux qui n'ont rien validé, en espérant que c'est parce qu'ils ont préféré passer leur temps à siroter ou à jouer à la pétanque (ou les deux).  :Pipe: 

En tout cas, encore 3 jeux finis et on aura terminé la moitié des jeux de l'event, et rien que pour ça je vous tire déjà mon chapeau.  :Perfect: 

Allez l'équipe 1 on va gagner ...  :Vibre:

----------


## sebarnolds

C'est pas encore aujourd'hui que je vais avancer sur Wolfenstein 2  ::(:  Je vais plutôt aller pieuter, tiens...

----------


## doggy d

Bon je lance mes dernières forces dans *Call of Juarez Gunslinger* même si je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir le terminer à temps (j'en ai un peu assez de le voir revenir dans ma liste à chaque Event  :;):  )
A priori sur la première heure de jeu, je me marre déjà bien ! Par contre ça pique les yeux sur PS3... J'ai l'impression d'être sur PS2...

----------


## sebarnolds

Il est pas trop long et assez fun. Y'a moyen  ::):

----------


## FoxDy

> Je suis un peu triste que mon binôme n'ait pas eu le temps de valider un seul jeu. J'avais essayé de varier les genres pour qu'au moins quelques-uns puissent lui plaire. Peut-être qu'une grosse tuile lui est tombé dessus pendant les vacances...
> 
> Je ne lui en veux pas parce qu'il était dans l'autre équipe


Même chose pour mon binôme, visiblement Darkvador n'a pas eu de temps à consacrer à l'event. Mais comme toi, vu qu'il est de l'équipe 2, on ne va pas lui en vouloir.  ::ninja::

----------


## darkvador

Je suis désolé j'ai manqué de temps et de motivation. Et j'ai une manette de casque VR qui est parti en réparation 2/3 jours qui ont duré 1 mois et demi. Par contre j'ai quand même joué un peu à Mirror Edge qui est bien sympa et que je finirai et Star Wards squadron a l'air bien cool maintenant que j'ai récupéré ma manette.

----------


## Scylite

Yeah j'ai fini mon challenge !

Dernier jeu avec *Hitman* (le premier)


Spoiler Alert! 



Le jeu est un travail d'orfèvre, chaque mission un grand tableau interactif dans lequel tu as plein de façons de trouver des solutions pour tuer tes victimes. Vraiment, j'ai apprécié d'un point de vue qualitatif. J'ai même pas mal retourné le niveau tuto pour réussir plusieurs défi. Mais j'avoue que refaire des missions plus longues pour suivre tel ou tel défi, c'est un peu trop pour moi. Or je pense que le sel du jeu est là : s'approprier chaque tableau, connaitre les routines, devenir de plus en plus expert. Moi, j'ai juste traversé le jeu, parfois de façon un peu bourrine, donc je sens bien que je passe à coté du truc. Mais expérience plaisante malgré tout !



La preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 







En tout cas merci Nacodaco, je suis content d'avoir fait ces 6 jeux, et d'en avoir fini 5 (j'ai abandonné Super Meat Boy, trop crispant pour moi, mais pareil, content de l'avoir essayé). Dont trois que j'ai beaucoup aimé (A Short Hike, The Stanley Parable, et Papers Please) et dont je ne sais si je les aurais lancé de moi-même un jour.

Vivement le prochain event !

----------


## Eurok

Désolé je ne ferai pas mieux que 2 jeux finis pour mon équipe ! Je pars demain en festival, je n'aurai pas la possibilité d'avancer plus.

----------


## FoxDy

Bon hé bien voilà, dernier jeu de ma liste terminé après pas loin de 45h de jeu, à savoir *Assassin's Creed III*. Avis très mitigé, qui tend plus vers le négatif que le positif malgré ce nombre important d'heures passées dessus. J'ai justement fait le tour et ce, pour ne jamais avoir à me dire de le refaire un jour. La qualité de cet opus est en dessous de celle du 1er et du 2ème (que j'avais adoré tous deux, à l'époque). 



Le scénario est inintéressant de bout en bout, surtout celui avec Desmond. Un comble quand on pense que c'est ce troisième volet qui boucle l'histoire. Arrivée à la fin, ma seule pensée fut : tout ça pour ça ?



Spoiler Alert! 


Dès le début, j'ai eu du mal à accrocher. Le premier personnage ne m'a ni intrigué, ni intéressé. Rien d'autre qu'un type antipathique et froid, ce qui est à la fois une qualité et un défaut. Une qualité, car c'était volontaire ; un défaut, parce que les (longs) débuts avec Haytham furent peu convaincantes.

Puis vient Connor et enfin, j'ai respiré un peu. Lui, Achilles et leur domaine sont les seules choses que j'ai vraiment apprécié dans le jeu. Sauf qu'on est coupé trop souvent dans l'aventure pour retourner au temps présent, avec Desmond. Des phases toutes aussi chiantes les unes que les autres. Bref, inutile de rentrer dans les détails, en globalité cet Assassin's Creed m'a déplu.

Des bugs en veux-tu en voilà (et même si t'en veux pas), dont beaucoup (trop) qui cassent le moindre moment/la moindre scène intéressante du jeu (trop rares). Connor qui est soudainement chauve, des lèvres qui ne bougent pas en plein dialogue, des tremplins invisibles vers le ciel, des LAPINS qui "glissent" du ciel, des têtes allongées sur plusieurs mètres, ou encore des chevaux à 6 pattes (vive les bugs de textures)... j'en oublie certainement. Sans compter sur les détails qui flinguent tout : il est possible de changer de tenue d'Assassin, sauf que ce changement ne sera jamais pris en compte dans les cinématiques. Génial de porter du bleu avant une mission, d'être en blanc pendant toute la mise en scène, puis d'être de nouveau en bleu une fois en jeu. Putain, même un jeu de 2002 ferait mieux que ça. Bref, c'est pas le seul détail mis de côté, mais il y a trop de défauts pour que je les passe en revue un par un. Sinon, on en parle des mini-jeux ?

Graphiquement c'est pas fou. Décors mi-figue, mi-raisin. Boston et New York sont sans âmes et se ressemblent assez (préférence pour NY cela dit). Seul le domaine est vivant (et je me suis bien fait chier pour ça, donc heureusement), et quelques zones de la frontière sont très agréables. Mais rien ne m'a fait rêver. Aucun panorama à contempler. Et c'est fort dommage pour un monde-ouvert comme ça. Je n'ai retrouvé aucune sensation connue sur les anciens AC.

La bande-son, ça va. Musiques agréables, doublages anglais de qualité.

Niveau plaisir de jeu : bof, ça va, sans plus, j'ai éteins mon cerveau et bastà. Beaucoup trop de choses à faire, à tel point qu'à la fin quand tu crois que c'est fini, on t'en rajoute encore !  ::lol::  À un moment, faut savoir s'arrêter. Surtout que je pense avoir un bug puisque bloquée à 99% alors que j'ai tout bouclé. Je me suis même embêté à synchroniser chaque mission à 100%, principales comme secondaires.



Ce que je retiens de cet AC3 : Connor, la gestion du domaine et les batailles navales (ça c'était bien sympa).
Sur ce, je vais me pieuter, écrire sur ce jeu en étant fatiguée ne fait que m'achever davantage.  ::zzz::

----------


## sebarnolds

Pour *Wolfenstein 2*, HowLongToBeat est un peu à côté de la plaque là... 10h30 en ligne droite, 16h30 avec quelques extras et 32h30 pour le 100%. J'en suis à 23h et il me reste encore une mission. Je pense que ça va pas être possible d'ici demain soir...

----------


## Franky Mikey

On entre dans le _money time_ ! Faites finissez vos jeux !

----------


## Altay

Je sais que je ne finirai pas d'autres jeux. Ou plutôt, j'ai fini deux autres jeux (*A monster's expedition* et *PC Building Simulator*) mais qui n'étaient pas dans ma liste.  :^_^:  La sélection était bien mais HITMAN, Disco Elysium et Star Wars Fallen Order étaient un peu trop longs pour s'y mettre au retour des vacances.

----------


## Gorillaz

Pour project warlock, je peux PAS passer en facile, il me reste 6 niveaux plus le boss final. Pas sûr d'y arriver :fear:

----------


## doggy d

Je viens de finir mon 4ème et dernier jeu de l'Event : *Call of Juarez Gunsliger*

Un bon petit jeu dans l'absolu, et un incontournable pour les fans de Western !

Si la technique est à la ramasse sur PS3 (aliasing, collisions parfois bizarres, ...), il faut reconnaitre que la direction artistique rattrape le tout. 

Par ailleurs, pour le reste c'est du tout bon : bruitages, musiques, voix, narration (très originale à la Bastion avec rétropédalage du narrateur parfois confus ou mytho), gunfight (fps bien bourrin avec ralenti et compétences, et scènes de duels), décors, ambiance et biographies/anecdotes réelles sur le far west (cartes à débloquer via des objets secrets à dénicher dans les niveaux), ...

Un bon 7/10

(fini en 6 ou 7h je pense)

----------


## Lowren

Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté sur le topic, mais je n'ai pas oublié le concours  ::):  Point du tout.

J'ai validé 2 jeux, et je suis sur le point de valider le 3ème. Malheureusement, je ne pense pas pouvoir valider le 4ème... Voici mon bilan :

*- Tell Me Why :* j'ai beaucoup aimé. Au début j'y suis allée à reculons, car je n'avais déjà pas trouvé Life is Strange fantastique, et Tell Me Why avait de moins bonnes critiques que LIS donc je me méfiais... et bien au final, j'ai préféré Tell Me Why. C'est une belle histoire qui m'a touchée. J'avais un peu peur qu'ils fassent de la transexualité un sujet lourdingue, genre : "regardez comme on est gentils, on a mis un trans dans notre jeu!!!!!!!" et pas du tout. C'est bien amené, touchant juste ce qu'il faut, pas forcé. C'est même pas le sujet principal du jeu en fait, malgré le fait que cet élément ait été grandement mis en avant lors de sa sortie. Je crois que le jeu s'est aussi fait critiquer pour son dirigisme, et en effet il y a moins de choix que dans Life is Strange, mais moi ça me convient. Je suis une habituée des visual novels, alors regardez / lire une histoire avec peu de choix ne m'a pas dérangée.

*- To The Moon :* encore un superbe jeu que je ne regrette pas d'avoir fait  ::):  J'en ai entendu parler pendant des années, et avec le temps je m'étais fait une vague idée du scénario, mais je m'attendais pas à ce que la science fiction soit aussi présente. Une très belle histoire, mais je veux pas trop en dire au cas où vous l'auriez pas fait. Ça vaut le coup d'être joué en tout cas. Je trouve juste un peu dommage que les actions soient si lentes - parfois on doit aller d'un point A à B et le personnage se traîne...
Et puis aussi, je suis un peu familière de RPG Maker et j'aurais aimé que le dev ne réutilise pas autant les assets gratuits de RPG Maker XP. C'est un peu sa marque de fabrique mais des graphismes originaux, c'est bien aussi.

*- Papers, Please :* je suis en train de le finir. Là encore j'ai adoré, mais c'est typiquement le genre de jeu qui m'éclate. Je savais d'avance que ça allait me plaire. Que dire, tout a déjà été dit sur ce jeu. Un classique du jeu indé, et un ovni qui est presque dans sa propre catégorie. Gloire à Arstotzka.

------------

Abandonnés :

*- Okami HD :* il m'est tombé des mains. Honnêtement je me suis un peu ennuyée au bout de 2 - 3h, et je voulais persévérer, puis je me suis dit : "à quoi bon forcer 30h sur un jeu que tu n'aimeras pas". Je pense que j'aurais pu adorer ce jeu en 2006, mais en 2021 ça ne passe pas. Mes goûts ont changé, le jeu a peut-être aussi un peu trop vieilli, je ne sais pas.

*- (à mon GRAND regret  ) Frostpunk :* J'ADORE ce jeu. Je prends plaisir à le relancer, encore et encore. Je sais que je le finirai un jour, après l'event... mais par contre, j'y arrive pas  ::XD::  Je suis nulle, ou je veux trop bien faire, je sais pas. Je me fais toujours submerger par les malades, et j'ai tendance à tout recommencer quand ça devient trop la merde. Et aussi, j'ai lancé le jeu un peu trop tard pour l'event, donc je le finirai pas à temps.

------------

Pas lancé : *Apotheon.* J'aurais bien aimé, mais je me suis concentrée sur les autres jeux.

----------


## Supergounou

> [..]


C'est bien ce genre de compte rendu, qui parle des jeux finis mais également de l'expérience qu'on a vécu avec les autres (trop durs, trop nuls, pas le temps, la motiv', etc...).

Demain je vais essayer de faire la même avec les miens.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pareil, je repasserai écrire un petit bilan global.

En attendant, on est le 5 septembre. Je clôture l'event à minuit !

----------


## Flad

> Pareil, je repasserai écrire un petit bilan global.
> 
> En attendant, on est le 5 septembre. Je clôture l'event à minuit !


Avec du fil barbelé ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## pierrecastor

Sur la dernière ligne droite, je viens de finir Oxenfree, j'ai passé un très bon moment et j'y retournerais sans doute plus tard : 


> Très bonne experience sur Oxenfree, l'ambiance est super et le coté narratifs sur ces jeunes adultes faisant leur chemin dans la vie est très bien amené. Je suis curieux de faire une autre partie plus tard en changeant les choix de dialogue pour voir ce que ce que ça change dans l'histoire.
> 
> Pi êtres des déplacement un peu lent quand il n'y a pas de dialogue.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je suis aussi curieux de voir si il y à une fin qui permet de sortir de la boucle temporel, et si des personnages peuvent vraiment mourir. La, j'ai sauvé tout le monde.


J'avais attaqué cave story plus, mais je me suis découragé sur les boss à la fin qui s'enchainent sans sauvegardes. Sinon, jeu sympathique.

----------


## pierrecastor

Bon, ben j'ai retenté les boss de cave story + pendant une petite heure, j'arrive au stade au dessus, mais je bloque, c'est le bordel et je meure. Je lâche pour l'évent, mais je finirait le jeu quand même. Je pense aussi faire 2 ou trois autres des jeux.

Pour une première participation ou je n'ai pas mis beaucoup de temps ni d’énergie, j'ai quand même aimé l'évent. Le jeu fini était très bon et celui en cours est sympathique, et je prenais plaisir a venir sur topic pour voir les avancements divers et les retours.

Mes excuses pour l'équipe deux, si j'avais fini cave story avant minuit, ça aurait égalisé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mofet

C'est une victoire pour l'équipe 1 ?! Bravo les potes !  ::wub::

----------


## Gorillaz

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH je viens de finir le 4e jeu !
Dites, il compte hein ?  :Sweat: 

Bon, du coup fini 4 jeux sur ce premier event !
Assez content de moi  ::): 

4e jeu fini : *Project Warlock*
Du FPS néo-rétro, je voulais essayer puisque ça avait l'air à la mode il y a peu, j'ai jeté mon dévolu sur ce dernier.
Alors ça a un petit charme du temps de Wolfenstein (3D) ou Doom, le jeu fait d'ailleurs des clins d'oeil appuyés vers certains de ces jeux.
D'un point de vue gameplay, c'est du point and shoot pas très nerveux (à part vers les tout derniers niveaux) : rares sont les fois où le spawn de monstres m'a paru trop énorme ou m'a surpris, il me suffisait d'avancer "prudemment" et cela suffisait.
Le point positif : ça m'a permis de voir que j'ai quand même du mal avec un FPS avec 0 scénar'. Oui, ne nous cachons derrière cette pseudo histoire de sorcier qui prend son shotgun pour aller détruire le mal  ::rolleyes:: 
Les armes ont plutôt un bon feeling, les monstres assez diversifiés ... mais j'ai trouvé le jeu un poil long pour ce qu'il proposait.
La seule nouveauté par rapport à ses ainés : des caractéristiques (bateau et qui ne changent pas la face du monde) et des upgrades permanentes d'armes pas mal pensées (si on excepte l'impossibilité de les tester ou de changer d'upgrade une fois l'arme upgradée une première fois) et/ou de la magie (pas trop d'avis, j'ai juste utilisé le sort de bouclier)

Conclusion : j'ai trouvé le jeu sympa et défoulant, mais un peu long et pas forcément très original (je ne lui en voudrais pas sur ce point, je m'en doutais au moment de l'achat)
Un 6/10 (7 pour les nostalgiques de l'époque ID Soft)

Et la bonne nouvelle, c'est que je vais pouvoir revenir sur d'autres jeux que j'avais laissés en plan  ::lol::  (CP77 c'est à toi que je pense)

NB: pour le dernier boss, voyant l'heure et ce qu'avait anoncé Franky, j'ai un petit peu triché : j'ai réussi à amener le boss dans sa 5e forme du premier coup, ensuite j'ai utilisé 2x un cheat code pour récup vie et surtout munitions

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est FI-NI  ::o:

----------


## La Chouette

C'est donc honteusement une égalité parfaite pour cet event de l'été !

38 participants, 118 jeux terminés, soit une moyenne de 3.11 jeux terminés par participant, soit un nouveau record pour l'event du backlog ! C'est également le deuxième event à franchir la barre des 100 jeux terminés (le premier étant l'event de février 2018 avec 153 jeux terminés, mais 64 participants) !

Et c'est parti pour les stats générales de l'event, avant de partir sur les stats par équipe  ::trollface:: 

3 (8%) personnes n'ont fini aucun jeu lors de cet event (allez-y, moquez-vous !)
4 (11%) personnes n'ont fini qu'un jeu : le contrat est rempli, rien de plus
11 (29%) personnes ont fini deux jeux, on sent un petit effort pour aller au delà des moins zélés
4 (11%) personnes ont fini trois jeux, on arrive à la moitié, c'est pas mal
7 (18%) personne a fini quatre jeux, ça commence à faire beaucoup
2 (5%) ont fini cinq jeux et passent à deux doigts d'un event parfait
7 (18%) ont fini leurs six jeux et ont bien allégé leur backlog

Par équipe, maintenant !
1 membre de l'équipe 1 n'a pas terminé de jeu (honte sur lui) contre 2 membres de l'équipe 2 (je n'en attendais pas plus de ces faibles)
2 membres de l'équipe 1 ont terminé un jeu (remplissant leur contrat) contre 2 membres de l'équipe 2 (qui auraient pu faire un effort)
6 membres de l'équipe 1 ont fini deux jeux (bravo pour cet effort méritoire) contre 5 membres de l'équipe 2 (bande de lèche-bottes)
3 membres de l'équipe 1 ont fini trois jeux (la moitié, c'est très bien) contre 1 membre de l'équipe 2 (tout juste la moyenne, c'est pas terrible)
2 membres de l'équipe 1 ont fini quatre jeux (s'élevant ainsi au dessus du lot, félicitations) contre 5 membres de l'équipe 2 (s'arrêter en si bon chemin, c'est faire preuve de fainéantise)
2 membres de l'équipe 1 ont fini cinq jeux (la quasi perfection, c'est beau) contre 0 membre de l'équipe 2 (même pas fichus d'avoir un représentant pour chaque catégorie)
3 membres de l'équipe 1 ont finir leurs six jeux (un score parfait, quel succès) contre 4 membres de l'équipe 2 (qui ont beaucoup trop de temps libre)

Et enfin, pour le thème de l'event, 14 personnes au moins (entre les changements de jeu, ceux qui ne laissent pas de message en donnant leurs jeux et ceux qui laissent un message ne disant pas quel jeu correspond au thème, y en a quelques uns pour lequel j'ai aucune idée de s'ils ont fini ou non le jeu en question, ou même s'il y en avait un) ont terminé un jeu ayant trait à une révolution, d'une manière ou d'une autre.

Vous pouvez donc retourner remplir vos backlogs, mais pas trop quand même. Sinon on aura encore plus de travail la prochaine fois.

----------


## Ruvon

Excellent résumé totalement impartial, j'adore  ::wub:: 

Vivement le prochain, que je participe cette fois  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

> 7 (18%) personnes ont fini quatre jeux, ça commence à faire beaucoup


Je fais partie de cette catégorie... mais de manière totalement erronée.
En toute bonne objectivité, teintée d'un fairplay irréprochable, je dirais que mon Hollow Knight à 53h devrait être comptabilisé comme 5 jeux distincts. 

Bravo à l'équipe 2, vraie gagnante de cet Event  ::lol:: 

a++ les lapins

----------


## Scylite

C'était bien chouette c'est quand le prochaaaaaaain

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour cet event et pour ce récap. Malgré un mois d'août hors domicile qui a pas mal entamé ma capacité à finir les jeux, j'avais réussi à bien avancer en juillet et à finir 4 jeux.
Il y a en un (Velocity Ultra) que j'ai abandonné et donc supprimé de mon backlog, il me restait donc Resident Evil à faire, mais ça sera pour une prochaine fois  :;): 

Bravo à tous pour ces scores et bravo à l'équipe 2  ::lol::

----------


## Flad

> C'était bien chouette c'est quand le prochaaaaaaain


Vers les vacances de la toussaint en général il me semble.

----------


## Gorillaz

Roh putaing ce suspens !
J'ai bien fait de me motiver hier soir malgré l'orga de l'anniv du fiston qui m'avait laissé sur les genoux  :Sweat: 
Ah ça, sinon on en aurait entendu causer de leur victoire imméritée, ces immondes Sambalek !

Tiens d'ailleurs il n'y a même pas de round pour départager, genre chaque équipe présente un champion parmi ceux qui ont fini tous leurs jeux et les 2 s'affrontent à mort sur 1 jeu multi commun de leur backlog ?
Avec de la boue, du sang (pour eux), des insultes et du popcorn pour les spectateurs  :Popcorn:   :Bave:

----------


## FoxDy

Merci pour le récap absolument juste, La Chouette.

Voici mon top des jeux terminés (les 6, du coup. Équipe 1 ftw  :Cigare:  ) :

1. *Metro 2033*, que j'ai adoré malgré des débuts en demi-teinte. Excellente découverte.


Spoiler Alert! 


Débuts difficiles, car j'avais essayé le jeu pendant 1h à l'époque sans accrocher, recherchant une expérience peut-être moins sombre et plus axée sur l'infiltration. Car oui, en si peu de temps, j'étais convaincue que l'aspect furtif n'était pas le point fort du jeu. Mais après toutes ces années, l'envie de retourner dans ces tunnels de métro se faisait sentir. J'étais donc contente de le voir dans ma liste de jeux sélectionnés pour l'event ! De retour dans les sous-terrains de Moscou, c'est malheureusement avec la même frustration et le même ressenti que j'en sors au bout d'une heure. C'est pourtant bizarre, entre le fait de devoir faire attention aux pièges, aux bouts de verre et de pouvoir éteindre les lumières, ce Metro 2033 me laisse croire qu'il est pensé pour se faire en infiltration mais n'a pas l'air si bien calibré pour ça. Les couteaux rebondissent, quelques soucis de hitbox, l'IA aux fraises, à la moindre erreur les ennemis ne nous loupent pas et savent exactement où nous sommes et par quel coin on va sortir.

Mais contrairement à la première fois, désormais je décide de continuer. Je découvre alors la surface, je me balade sous mon masque à gaz avec une respiration haletante. Ça y est, j'y suis. L'ambiance est à couper le souffle et ce, depuis le début. Je croise des bestiaux étranges, agressifs, flippants. Et je m'engouffre toujours plus loin, allant de de rencontre en rencontre. Puis, au détour d'une station nommée "l'Arsenal", j'achète une tenue furtive. C'est là que tout commence pour moi, car les niveaux suivants me donnent enfin l'occasion de profiter de cet aspect du jeu. De l'infiltration, en veux-tu en voilà. Il faut être minutieux, attentif et veiller à rester dans l'ombre, tout le temps. Quel plaisir quand mes ennemis passent à quelques centimètres de moi sans me voir, et que je peux me passer de leur lancer une lame en pleine gorge (ou dans les fesses, j'ai découvert que c'était tout aussi efficace par la suite bave ).

Et plus je progresse, plus le jeu m'embarque avec lui. Elles sont bien loin mes toutes premières heures de frustration. Voilà déjà un bon moment que je prends beaucoup de plaisir à jouer. J'y pense même lorsque mon boulot touche à sa fin, dans l'excitation presque enfantine que je vais pouvoir profiter de mes repos pour aller sur Metro 2033.

Vous l'aurez compris, j'ai adoré. Maintenant, je comprends mieux l'engouement autour de ce jeu. Et je pense refaire une partie à l'avenir.
Ma fin : j'ai épargné les Sombres. Je ne sais pas si c'est bien ou pas. Bien que logiquement, quand on épargne quelqu'un / quelque chose, c'est bien.

Les + :
Ambiance de fou, maîtrisée de A à Z.
Les décors, on ne s'en lasse pas. Que ce soit dans les tunnels, les stations, en surface, dans les bâtiments... n'importe où, c'est parfait. On s'y croirait.
Le bestiaire varié et bien foutu. Miam, les démons, les bibliothécaires...
J'ai sursauté plus d'une fois, bordel !
Durée de vie pile poil ce qu'il faut.
L'exploration, car j'ai bien aimé farfouillé partout dès que possible.
La bande-son et l'ambiance sonore en général.
J'en passe sûrement...

Les - :
Les couteaux et les balles qui rebondissent, ouais, ça m'a frustré. Surtout au début. Mais en vrai, ce n'est rien et c'est plutôt bien foutu. Faut être précis. Visez les fesses.
IA pas top.
Quelques bugs par-ci par-là, assez rares et rien de méchant (exemple : dans le niveau de l'entrepôt de la bibliothèque, on doit passer par un trou de mur à un moment pour pouvoir avancer. Pas moyen d'y passer. J'ai dû forcer, en glissant de gauche à droite, en regardant en haut et en bas... Artyom a fini par y arriver. Mais je me suis demandé s'il n'avait pas bouffé un ou deux bibliothécaires au passage pour avoir autant de mal à passer dans ce trou !)

Le générique qui va bien : https://i.ibb.co/HgG279K/20210708021601-1.jpg

Attestation sur l'honneur de Canard : https://i.ibb.co/HxD6MsQ/Capture-d-c...8-02-30-06.png
*Terminé le* : 08/07/2021



2. *FRAMED collection*, un jeu d'énigme/puzzle que je suis ravie d'avoir découvert et sur lequel j'ai passé un très bon moment.


Spoiler Alert! 


Terminés en environ 3h. Ambiance polar garantie.

J'ai beaucoup aimé. Ce jeu a réussi à me happer dès les premières secondes. La musique, les dessins, la mise en scène, les personnages, le côté mystérieux tant en terme d'histoire que de gameplay m'ont tout de suite tapé dans l'œil. C'est un jeu original que je suis contente d'avoir découvert. Quand on me l'a offert, je me doutais qu'il me plairait en voyant quelques images du jeu. Et je ne suis pas déçue. Les puzzles ne sont pas très difficiles à reconstituer, excepté deux-trois énigmes qui demandent de pousser la réflexion plus loin. Côté "tiré par les cheveux", je garderai surtout en mémoire le niveau des tapis roulants vers la fin de Framed 2. Si au début j'étais amusée en découvrant le clin d'œil à Metal Gear Solid, au bout de 20 minutes à chercher, je commençais à râler. Jusqu'à ce qu'une lumière s'allume enfin (c'était pas gagné). En parlant de MGS, il y a quelques clins d'œil à son égard dans le jeu, tout juste ce qu'il faut pour me prendre par les sentiments.

Résultat : jeux terminés et succès complétés à 100%. C'était cool et plutôt joli, en plus.

Attestation sur l'honneur de coincoin : https://steamcommunity.com/id/ddoe_n...0/achievements
*Terminé le* : 08/07/2021



3. *Alice Madness Returns*, ou quand on passe de la haine à l'amour.


Spoiler Alert! 


Il y a plusieurs années, j'avais abandonné après une partie de 7h30.
Et aujourd'hui, comme pour Metro 2033, on peut dire que le temps fait bien les choses. Parce que j'ignore pourquoi j'ai abandonné ma partie en étant énervée, alors que le jeu est finalement très bien. Peut-être n'avais-je pas le bon état d'esprit pour y jouer à l'époque. Je me souviens aussi avoir râlé contre les phases de plateformes, qui ne m'ont posé aucun soucis lors de ma nouvelle partie.

Hormis la caméra qui pose problème parfois car elle part en vrille et quelques bugs qui obligent à recharger (ennemis intouchables car on passe à travers, poupée géante invisible...), ou d'autres comme Alice qui se bloque dans le sol quand elle change de taille, ou est bloquée dans une fleur jusqu'à ce que cette dernière disparaisse, ça s'est bien passé. Je dirais qu'il manque une description pour les armes, car au début on ne sait pas trop ce qu'on améliore même si on voit bien que le visuel change et que d'un niveau à l'autre, elles font plus mal (vous me direz, c'est le principal). Ce qui m'a surtout choqué en début de partie, c'est le manque de framerate et les chutes de FPS à certains endroits. Au chapitre 3, j'ai même eu droit à des aliasing et freezes temporaires, qui se sont vus ci et là ensuite. L'optimisation du jeu n'est pas top et ça se voit beaucoup aussi dans le menu pause et lors des phases musicales en QTE (temps de réaction pas immédiat et défilement manquant de fluidité).

Partie terminée en 12h15 à 92%. C'est finalement un bon jeu de plateforme, avec un univers clairement original et des chapitres aux décors et ambiances uniques. Les doublages français sont très bons. Et que dire de plus à part que j'ai envie d'atteindre les 100% dans la Nouvelle Partie+, même si l'un des plus grands défauts de ce jeu est de ne pas savoir vraiment où on va. Plus d'une fois, en croyant aller du côtés des secrets, je me suis dirigée vers la suite du jeu et aucun retour en arrière possible. J'aurais bien aimé connaître les endroits où j'ai oublié des trucs à la fin, mais le jeu ne l'indique pas dans la NG+ et c'est dommage. Je vais donc voir si j'ai le courage de refaire le jeu plus ou moins en entier pour trouver ce qui me manque. Là, j'ai refait le chapitre 1 mais il me manque encore un souvenir et une bouteille, ça m'ennuie un peu de le re-re-refaire.

Attestation sur l'honneur de canhardness : https://i.ibb.co/P1585PN/20210710184528-1.jpg
*Terminé le* : 13/07/2021



4. *Crash Bandicoot*, un retour dans le passé très rafraîchissant !


Spoiler Alert! 


Objectif : terminer un des trois opus.
Crash Bandicoot 1 terminé.

Le retour sur ce jeu fut dépaysant. Je me souvenais d'une certaine difficulté sur le jeu original, mais dans cette version N.Sane il m'a semblé plus difficile. Il m'a fallu un peu de temps pour me réhabituer et finalement, il demande surtout de la précision. Le système de gemmes colorées est peu pratique, dans le sens où il faut avancer sur les îles pour les avoir et ainsi revenir aux précédents niveaux, dans lesquels seront débloqués des passages secrets en fonction de la gemme ramassée. La rouge fut pour moi la plus chiante à récupérer, mais c'était tellement bien en réalité (surtout que des potes regardaient ma partie, qu'on se marrait bien et qu'ils semblaient apprécier). J'en garderai donc de bons souvenirs de cette rouge !

Gros point noir de cette N.Sane Trilogy cela dit : il n'y a pas de quick restart. Et quand on vise les gemmes de couleur, où il faut réussir le niveau sans mourir et en cassant toutes les boites, c'est assez pénible de devoir quitter le niveau pour y retourner via la carte quand on échoue, en se tapant donc deux écrans de chargement entre temps. Ils auraient pu y penser.

J'apprécie aussi moyennement les défis chronométrés, que je ne compte pas faire tout de suite (voire pas du tout). C'est dommage d'avoir rajouté ça sur les opus où ils n'étaient pas avant. Mais j'imagine que ça doit plaire à d'autres personnes. Quoi qu'il en soit, je me suis bien amusé.

Attestation sur l'honneur de can'hard : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2551062002
*Terminé le* : 19/07/2021



5. *Assassin's Creed III* (flop), OK vous pouvez vous moquer parce que j'y ai passé 45h en tenant _comme même_ à le finir à 100%, mais c'est un très mauvais AC qui n'arrive pas à la cheville de ses prédécesseurs. Ne parlons même pas de la fin. 


Spoiler Alert! 


Mouais.

Tout ça pour ça ?

Attestation sur le déshonneur : https://ibb.co/d0CZB8p
*Terminé le* : 04/09/2021



6. *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* (gros flop), ça semblait intéressant au début, mais c'est rapidement devenu fade.


Spoiler Alert! 


Bon hé bien, Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice terminé en 7h et, malheureusement, mon constat initial ne change pas.

Très bonne ambiance visuelle et sonore, thème original, actrice qui joue parfaitement son rôle, mais mauvais gameplay. Les énigmes/puzzles ne sont pas passionnants, cassent le rythme et ne sont là que pour ajouter artificiellement de la durée de vie. Résultat, le jeu est mou. D'autant plus que Senua est lourde et lente. J'aurais aimé lui dire de se bouger le fion et de courir plus vite, histoire qu'on perde moins de temps.

Il y a en effet un aspect très contemplatif, c'est beau ; bien que les décors ne sont pas forcément à couper le souffle. La caméra m'a souvent paru trop proche du personnage, même si je comprends l'idée. Le côté oppressant est un flop pour moi, car du début à la fin je n'étais pas mal à l'aise. J'avais beau progresser, je ne me sentais pas impliquée dans cette histoire malgré le thème intéressant de la psychose, qui ici ne m'a fait ni chaud ni froid (contrairement au film Black Swan qui m'avait happé de bout en bout).

Après 3h de jeu, j'espérais que la suite m'emballerait un peu plus. Malheureusement la réponse est non. Seuls les combats furent un point positif pour moi, car déjà plus intéressant et dynamiques, même si les pattern ne changent pas et que plus on avance, plus les ennemis sont nombreux (ce qui pose parfois problème dans les arènes étriquées).

Je pense que les développeurs de chez NInja Theory auraient mieux fait d'assumer un jeu type ballade, qui nous raconte une histoire, avec quelques combats ci et là jusqu'à la fin, sans toutes les phases inutiles. Certes le jeu serait très court, mais au moins pas aussi ennuyant.

Attestation sur l'honneur du 'coin : https://steamcommunity.com/id/ddoe_n.../achievements/
*Terminé le* : 01/08/2021



Vivement le prochain event ! C'est top d'épurer sa liste avec ce type de challenge. Pour une première, je suis ravie d'avoir participé à vos côtés.  ::wub::

----------


## Kulfy

La postérité retiendra les réels vainqueurs de cet événement  :Tap: 



Sambalek de tous bords,* INDIGNEZ-VOUS*, et réclamez la victoire qui vous a été indûment extorquée.  :Cell:

----------


## Gorillaz



----------


## jopopoe

Alors j'ai pas compté mais perso il est fort probable que j'ai ajouté plus de 6 jeux à mon backlog pendant ces deux mois.

Histoire de me sentir moins seul à voir mon backlog diminuer mais pas trop vite, j'invite chaque personne qui a fini ses 6 jeux à choisir un jeu dans la liste suivante :

https://barter.vg/u/286c/t/

Dites-moi ce que vous voulez sur le topic (pour voir facilement l'ordre des demandes) et je vous enverrai la clé par MP.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Allez, comme prévu je repasse aussi pour un bilan perso.

 ::cry::  *Yakuza 0* : Bon, c'est mon regret de cet event : pas eu le courage de m'y plonger, l'inspiration, l'étincelle "allez j'ai envie de jouer à ça". Il était même installé et tout, je pensais le faire en rentrant de vacances, la licence a l'air chouette. Dommage, une autre fois.

 :Boom:  *Titan Souls* : La déception, un jeu obtenu gratuitement certes mais qui, sur le papier, avait des arguments pour me plaire. Reconnaissons-lui au moins le mérite d'aller au bout de son concept.

 ::blink::  *Rock of Ages 2* : Pas mal, sans plus. J'y ai joué 1h30, le concept est original, l'humour débilos est divertissant, je n'ai pas de gros reproche à lui faire, si ce n'est qu'il a échoué à susciter l'implication dont j'aurais eu besoin pour aller au bout.

 ::zzz::  *Pikuniku* : Tout le monde a l'air de trouver ça mignon et rigolo, je me sens comme M. Rabat-joie avec un cœur de pierre. Mais je me suis ennuyé, j'y peux rien.

 ::w00t::  *Little Inferno* : Bonne pioche (enfin !), le concept a beau ne pas aller très loin, c'était original et rafraîchissant.

 :;):  *Overcooked* : Également un excellent jeu. On a fait quelques parties en coop, la prise en main est rapide et on s'y amuse tout de suite. Je n'ai pas souhaité faire le forcing pour le terminer et risquer l'overdose, mais on y reviendra certainement hors event.


Voilà, un petit 3/6 au final.
J'avoue que je suis un peu passé à côté de mon event. La liste ne m'a pas motivé. Altay ne pouvait pas forcément le savoir, mais je n'ai "intentionnellement" acheté aucun de ces jeux : trois offerts sur Epic, un sur Steam, et les deux autres récupérés sur un Humble Choice. Et j'ai commencé avec Titan Souls que je pensais aimer, et qui s'est avéré être un désastre.  :^_^: 

Mais je n'aurai pas perdu mon été pour autant : j'ai acheté *Forza Horizon 4* et passé le mois de juillet à le poncer (150h). J'ai offert *It Takes Two* à Biscuitkzh, superbe jeu de coop auquel on a joué en filigrane pendant l'event jusqu'à le finir il y a une semaine. J'ai également choppé *Shantae and the Seven Sirens* à l'occasion d'une promo et je l'ai terminé en une dizaine d'heures, pour me rendre compte que c'était le moins réussi de la série. Ensuite je suis parti quelques semaines loin de mon PC, et je me suis plongé dans *Link's Awakening* sur Switch : sympa mais pas inoubliable (les donjons sont tout de même très bien). L'adrénaline de la course me manquait, aussi ai-je choppé *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe* qui m'a amusé autant qu'il m'a fait rager. Enfin, j'ai essayé de résister à la hype *HUMANKIND* avant de craquer à mon tour, et d'y engloutir - gloups - 92 heures en l'espace de quelques jours nuits.  :OO: 




> NB: pour le dernier boss, voyant l'heure et ce qu'avait anoncé Franky, j'ai un petit peu triché : j'ai réussi à amener le boss dans sa 5e forme du premier coup, ensuite j'ai utilisé 2x un cheat code pour récup vie et surtout munitions


C'est honteux !
Mais du coup, en te lisant, je me suis dit "mazette, il est très fort… ou alors ?" et vérification faite, j'avais joué en hard. Ce qui explique en partie le souvenir exécrable que ce boss m'a laissé.  :^_^:

----------


## Gorillaz

Ah ouais, j'utiliserais pas le terme "fort" pour me décrire sur 1 FPS  ::lol:: 

Cela dit tout dépend si la difficulté fait juste bouger les PV ennemis / dégâts subis ou aussi les attaques / vitesse de déplacement du boss : j'ai passé mon temps à tourner en courant autour d'une structure qui faisait office de bouclier très efficace lors des attaques du boss, qui ne m'a donc que très peu touché (uniquement quand j'ai dû aller faire le plein de munitions et sur la phase finale où il summon toutes sortes de cochonneries). Un petit côté Benny Hill en fait (merci la perk qui te fait courir + vite  ::P:  )

----------


## Franky Mikey

Alors le problème qui a rendu ce combat ignoble en hard, c'est que le boss était hyper tanky, donc les munitions de toutes les armes s'épuisaient à vitesse grand V. Il m'a donc fallu fouiller les quatre coins de la map pour me recharger, tout en esquivant des attaques dévastatrices, sans jamais s'arrêter de bouger sinon c'était la mort assurée, sans se foutre dans le vide par distraction, le tout en tirant, tirant, tirant jusqu'à risquer la tendinite.

"For the record", mon retour (mitigé) à l'époque :



> Un concentré de Doom-like des années 90. Monsieur Warlock se met en tête d'éradiquer pour toujours le Mal en dégommant ses représentants à la hache, au shotgun, à la dynamite ou encore à l'aide de pouvoirs magiques. Un honnête défouloir panpan-boumboum qui est toutefois loin de transcender le genre, n'évitant pas certains écueils : répétitivité, niveaux parfois labyrinthiques où tout se ressemble, boucles musicales trop courtes et rapidement insupportables, ennemis désespérément stupides, "secrets" à chercher en appuyant au hasard dans les murs...
> 
> J'ai relu le test CPC (Sebum) qui relevait une difficulté globalement trop facile, assortie d'un système de "vies" (oui... dans un Doom-like) plus que dispensable. J'ignore si l'équilibrage a été revu mais je rejoins cet avis : l'essentiel de ma partie en hard s'est résumée à une promenade, au cours de laquelle les rares pics de difficulté échouent à faire ressentir une vraie tension (sauf peut-être dans le tout dernier épisode). Par contre, il est tout à fait possible de se casser les dents sur le boss final qui est BEAUCOUP PLUS DUR que tout ce qui précède, et qui m'a quasiment valu une tendinite tant le combat est mal branlé (il faut tirer en reculant en diagonale, pendant 10 bonnes minutes). Mieux vaut alors espérer que le compteur de vie ne descende pas à zéro, sans quoi vous seriez bon pour tout reprendre du début ! Oui, le jeu complet (6-8h en hard tout de même...)
> 
> Bref, sentiment mitigé. À côté des qualités (un système d'upgrades, des flingues qui ne manquent pas de patate, des ennemis et des environnements relativement variés), Project-Pandantagueul se coltine quelques tares pas forcément rédhibitoires, mais tout de même gonflantes sur la durée d'une partie. Si vous êtes du genre à vous refaire Doom (le vieux, pas le remake) et ses clones pour le plaisir tous les étés, donnez-lui sa chance, sinon vous ne perdrez pas grand chose à faire l'impasse

----------


## Gorillaz

Oui, et là je me dis que j'ai bien fait d'utiliser un code triche (ça et jouer en normal, mais ça m'était même pas venu à l'idée autrement  ::ninja:: )

Globalement c'est 1 reproche que je ferai au jeu : on a pas assez de "retour visuel" (enfin ils ont 2-3 textures différentes en fonction que leur vie descend, mais on "sent" pas le degré d'efficacité de l'arme) sur la santé des bosses et sur plusieurs j'ai eu l'impression de vider tous mes chargeurs sans que ça leur fasse la moindre égratignure ...

Un doute m'étreint : je n'avais ptet pas activé la jauge de santé dans l'ATH ?  ::unsure::

----------


## pierrecastor

Content que tu ais aimés les jeux que tu as fini dans ma sélection.  ::):  Notamment hollow knight qui est un jeu que j'adore.

----------


## CornedBeer

L'équipe des Vaffancool peut profiter de la générosité (après les avoir si bien rémunérés) des organisateurs, le dernier point n'aurait pas dû être accordé.  :X1: 

Bravo à tous les participants qui ont réussi à finir un jeu, c'est un exploit personnel qui a été fait.  :Clap: 
Tant pis pour les loosers, ils n'auront pas cette satisfaction.  :tired: 
Bravo aussi pour avoir terminer plus de la moitié des jeux de l'event. Vous avez été très efficace. :Perfect: 
Bravo aux Vaffancool juillettistes d'avoir fait ce beau démarrage, et aux Sambalek aoûtiens d'avoir remonter le score dans les dernières semaines.
Bravo aux champions qui ont fini leur liste.  :Prey: 

Bravo surtout à moi-même, d'avoir réussi à finir un jeu entamé aux trois quarts en 2 mois.  ::P: 

Allez, on remet ça bientôt !

----------


## Nacodaco

A mon tour de faire un petit classement des jeux terminés. Je ne vais pas trop détailler étant donné que j'ai fais des retours au fur et à mesure.

1. *Disco Elysium* : probablement mon GOTY. Je m'attendais à quelque chose de grand, mais pas à ce point. J'adore ce format de RPG et j'espère vraiment en revoir.
2. *Dishonored* : ça fait longtemps que je le repoussais. En tant qu'amateur de jeu d'infiltration, je savais d'avance que j'allais aimer. J'espère que ça va me motiver à faire les suites qui attendent sagement dans le backlog.
3. *Owlboy* : peut-être ma plus grande surprise. Un genre que j'apprécie mais j'avais peur du mot "Metroidvania". Heureuse surprise : ce n'en est absolument pas un. Un bon moment mais quelques défauts de jouabilité.
4. *Inside* : je m'attendais à un clone de Limbo, c'était au final suffisamment différent (plus narratif, moins puzzle) pour se démarquer et être agréable.
5. *Gone Home* : clairement un jeu que je n'aurai jamais lancé. Sympathique mais un peu difficile de lui faire une place sur un podium vu le nombre de walking sim. plus intéressant.
6. *This War of Mine* : ma seule déception. Absolument pas un mauvais jeu, mais loin de mériter sa hype pour moi. Je n'ai pas été pris par l'ambiance. Reste des mécaniques de jeux assez pauvres et trop répétitives. Le seul jeu que j'ai du me forcer à terminer.

----------


## MystickTroy

Je ne regrette pas de m'être engagé pour la première fois dans cet event, même si j'ai eu beaucoup moins de temps libre que prévu ! 

Merci à tous, notamment pour vos avis pour chaque jeu, ça va me permettre de faire regrossir mon backlog  :;): 
A la prochaine !

----------


## pierrecastor

> A mon tour de faire un petit classement des jeux terminés. Je ne vais pas trop détailler étant donné que j'ai fais des retours au fur et à mesure.
> 
> 1. *Disco Elysium* : probablement mon GOTY. Je m'attendais à quelque chose de grand, mais pas à ce point. J'adore ce format de RPG et j'espère vraiment en revoir.
> [...]


Allez, hop hop hop ----> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...A9cennie-Votez

 ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

Je vais revenir sur les jeux de ma liste (et un peu ceux en dehors) durant cet event :
1. *Wizorb*, un petit jeu sans prétention, bourré de défaut, mais agréable malgré tout
2. *Doorkickers*, qui m'aura bien fait rager sur un niveau en particulier,  et aura failli me faire rage quit, alors qu'il serait très bien en étant un peu mieux équilibré et avec une IA plus cohérente
3. *Metro 2033*, une excellente surprise étant donné que je n'aime pas les FPS
4. *Osmos*, qui m'a fait rage quit, la faute à des niveaux générés procéduralement, et qui sont donc pour les plus complexes souvent impossibles à finir
5. *Grim Fandango*, pas lancé, je l'avais tenté lors d'un précédent event, il ne m'avait pas charmé et je ne l'ai pas fini, mais je n'ai toutefois pas envie de le mettre parmi les jeux abandonnés, faudra que je retente
6. *Amnesia*, que je n'ai pas lancé non plus, car absence de motivation pour ce genre de jeu

a. *Book of Demons*, offert en juillet par un ami, franchement sympa, je l'ai fini et ai chassé un peu les achievements, mais pas trop parce que c'est la foire au grind
b. *Hades*, je l'avais fini depuis un moment mais j'ai enfin le 100% dessus (à part les niveaux des armes, me faudrait plus de sang de Titan)
c. *Wildermyth*, fini la première campagne en solo, première campagne en cours avec un ami, faudra que je finisse les autres parce qu'il est très bien
d. *The Fermi Paradox*, fini une run, passé un très bon moment, mais c'est de l'early access donc j'attends un peu plus de contenu pour m'y remettre
e. *Cook Serve Delicious 3*, que j'ai enfin pris le temps de finir, avec 100% des achievements, un excellent jeu qui me donne toujours envie d'en faire plus
f. *Children of Morta*, j'en étais à la moitié, je l'ai fini cet été avec tous les achievements également, c'était très sympa, faudrait que j'en fasse quelques runs en co-op pour le fun
g. *Boyfriend Dungeon*, terminé à 100%, bon, mais pas mémorable, et trop court pour ce qu'il apporte, j'aurais aimé en avoir plus sur les parties visual novel
h. *Behind the Frame*, terminé à 100% aussi, court, simple, mais touchant, je regrette juste les achievements, qui sont souvent complètement cons, et me tirent hors du jeu (genre cliquer 10 fois sur un élément en particulier, alors que le texte ne change pas d'une fois sur l'autre, et ce même lors de la dixième fois, y a aucun intérêt)
i. *Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes*, j'ai enfin obtenu le dernier achievement, faire 100 bombes, en trichant en jouant seul dans mon coin, parce qu'on a déjà suffisamment joué entre amis
j. *Just Shapes and Beats*, enfin fini la campagne, fini le chapitre additionnel, et obtenu tous les achievements qui ne demandent pas trop de grind
k. *Monster Camp*, enfin vu 100% du contenu, ça m'a pris beaucoup de temps et un beau tableur bien rempli, j'ai adoré jusqu'au bout
l. *Trine 4*, je l'ai bien avancé et puis sauvegarde corrompue... et le jeu continue à me mettre le message de sauvegarde corrompue alors qu'il n'y a plus aucun fichier dans le dossier de sauvegarde, même après réinstallation du jeu... support contacté il y a deux semaines, je suis sans réponse, dommage, je vais devoir mettre à ce jeu très sympa une review négative et l'ajouter à ma liste des jeux abandonnés
m. *Ancestors the Humankind Odyssey*, en cours, j'avance tranquillement, je trouve juste dommage que pour optimiser les choses il faille avancer de génération dès que possible, ça pousse à jouer au jeu de façon moins intéressante
n. *The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles*, en cours, j'avance tranquillement, ce jeu est excellent, j'aime tous les personnages, je suis le cul par terre à chaque affaire, seul défaut, un peu frustrant de comprendre ce qui s'est passé une heure avant le personnage principal

Un event fructueux pour moi, même si je n'ai fini que la moitié des jeux qui m'étaient attribués, j'en ai fini plein à côté, et le seul jeu parmi ceux achetés cet été que je n'ai pas fini est en cours. Grosse diminution de backlog, donc.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi en dehors des jeux finis pendant l'event j'ai pas trop a avancé sur le reste de mon backlog vu que je me suis remis à World of Tanks  ::ninja:: 
Mais au moins j'ai rien acheté en août, c'est déjà ça, le backlog ne grossit pas trop.
J'ai encore 15 jours de compte premium que je compte exploiter sur WOT et ensuite je ferai une pause pour avancer sur les trop nombreux jeux entamés de mon backlog !

----------


## maxtidus10

A je pensais que l'event se finissait il y a une semaine  ::P: 

Bravo à tous les participants, et génial de finir sur une égalité les mecs pas du tout compétitifs comme moi sont juste ravis  ::P:  Bon après mon event a duré seulement jusqu’au 13 juillet mais pas grave  ::P:

----------


## Nono

> A je pensais que l'event se finissait il y a une semaine


Pareil. Avec un petit effort, je pense que j'aurais pu tenter un Crusader Kings 2 (mon dernier jeu de l'event), plutôt que de me remplir la cervelle de gras avec Saints Row 3.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pareil. Avec un petit effort, je pense que j'aurais pu tenter un Crusader Kings 2 (mon dernier jeu de l'event), plutôt que de me remplir la cervelle de gras avec Saints Row 3.


Avoue que tu aimes ça  :Bave:

----------


## Nono

C'est pas désagréable  :Indeed: 
Mais je sais déjà qu'il va y avoir l'effet McDo à la fin (C'est dégueulasse ! Complètement inconsistant ! On ne m'y prendra plus jamais, ha ça non ! Je le jure sur ce que j'ai de plus cher !)

----------


## pierrecastor

> C'est pas désagréable 
> Mais je sais déjà qu'il va y avoir l'effet McDo à la fin (C'est dégueulasse ! Complètement inconsistant ! On ne m'y prendra plus jamais, ha ça non ! Je le jure sur ce que j'ai de plus cher !)


Et deux semaines après :"Hum, est-ce qu'on se ferait pas un bon McDo ? "

----------


## leeoneil

C'était très sympa mais j'aurais préféré que l'équipe 1 gagne, au moins on se serait fait chambrer honnêtement.
Là maintenant y'a suspicion de collusion, et en plus ça fait mou de veau comme résultat !

Bon, c'est quand le prochain ! ?  ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Du 1er novembre au 5 décembre.

Si ça vous dit.  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

> Du 1er novembre au 5 décembre.
> 
> Si ça vous dit.


Je peux pas j'ai KLJV.  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Si t'es vraiment dévoué à la cause du backlog, tu te feras éliminer avant.  :Tap:

----------


## madgic

Les anciens vont tous se faire éliminer ce soir  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

> Je peux pas j'ai KLJV.





> Si t'es vraiment dévoué à la cause du backlog, tu te feras éliminer avant.


Ca peut s'arranger... si je passe les qualifs ce soir.

----------


## Scylite

> Du 1er novembre au 5 décembre.
> 
> Si ça vous dit.


Présent !

----------


## Tigri

J'ai terminé que Transistor, mais à 100% avec tous les achievements... Ça fait un demi point de plus, non?  ::ninja:: 

J'aurais voulu faire plus, mais j'ai plus eu de temps en août et les nouvelles saisons de the division 2 et diablo 3 m'ont fait replonger dans ces 2 jeux  ::unsure::

----------


## Nacodaco

> Du 1er novembre au 5 décembre.
> 
> Si ça vous dit.


Carrément. J'attends avec impatience  ::):

----------


## MystickTroy

> Du 1er novembre au 5 décembre.
> 
> Si ça vous dit.


Avec plaisir !

----------


## CornedBeer

> Du 1er novembre au 5 décembre.
> 
> Si ça vous dit.


Allez, lance les inscriptions, on est tous chaud !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Allez, lance les inscriptions, on est tous chaud !


 :Red:

----------


## FoxDy

> C'était très sympa mais j'aurais préféré que l'équipe 1 gagne, au moins on se serait fait chambrer honnêtement.
> Là maintenant y'a suspicion de collusion, et en plus ça fait mou de veau comme résultat !
> 
> Bon, c'est quand le prochain ! ?


Il est clair que l'équipe 1 a gagné et que le dernier point de l'équipe 2 n'aurait jamais dû être compté. C'est un véritable scandale !  :Cell: 

Mais ça ne m'empêchera pas de répondre présente au prochain évènement. Vivement ! C'est fou comme on y prend goût rapidement.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voilà, enfin fini *Wolfenstein 2* :



> Et je viens de terminer *Wolfenstein 2* dans le cadre du backlog event... avec quelques jours de retard. Très bon jeu malgré une histoire moins réussie que son prédécesseur. C'était un peu trop exagéré par moments.
> 
> Niveau gameplay, c'était nickel : mélange de furtivité et de bourrinage, y'en a pour tous les goûts. J'ai mêlé les deux avec plaisir. Par contre, on se fait vite buter si on fait n'importe quoi alors que dans les phases plus calmes, on trébuche sur un médikit tous les 3m.
> 
> Je dois encore faire les DLCs et quelques missions annexes, mais le jeu principal est terminé.


En ce qui me concerne, j'ai passé un très bon moment sur celui-ci ainsi que sur Sherlock Holmes: Crimes & Punishments. J'ai passé un bon moment sur Bayonneta, mais trop difficile pour moi.

J'ai laissé tomber A blind legend, car le gameplay était trop foireux (basé uniquement sur l'audio... mais mal implémenté je trouve).

Il reste donc Bioshock et Deus Ex: Human Revolution que je n'aurais jamais eu le temps de faire sur l'event.

Au final, une bonne sélection, mais un peu trop homogène (des AAAs). Un peu plus de variété et des jeux plus courts ne m'auraient pas déplu. Je vais pas trop me plaindre non plus vu que je retire 4 jeux de mon backlog  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

> Du 1er novembre au 5 décembre.
> 
> Si ça vous dit.


 Ce coup ci je pourrais peut-être participer, mais j'ai pas chômé tout de même en juillet-août :




> Edge Of Eternity (bon commencé avant)
> Halo 3
> Twin Stones: The Journey of Bukka
> The Uncertain: Last Quiet Day
> Titan Souls
> Gone Home 
> Game Of Thrones

----------


## doggy d

> Allez, lance les inscriptions, on est tous chaud !


L'appétit vient vraiment en mangeant, je suis hyper chaud pour en finir définitivement avec mon backlog pour les prochains mois !!! 

Sur cet été : Shadow of the Colossus, Hollow Knight, Call of Juarez Gunslinger, Invisible Inc, Sky Force Anniversary, Super Time Force Ultra, BlazBlue Continuum Shift, Titan Soul.

Petit calcul:

Me reste dans mon backlog (consoles PS+) : 54 jeux
Moyenne de 4 jeux par Event
Moyenne de 3 Event par an

= 54 : 4 : 3 = 4 ans 1/2  ::cry:: 

Je rêve du jour ou, libéré de mon backlog, je choisirai un jeu unique pour m'y plonger de manière exclusive jusqu'au prochain achat... comme durant l'enfance .... ::cry:: 




 ::cry::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Définitivement ?

Mais alors, on pourrait plus faire d'event.  ::cry::

----------


## maxtidus10

Je ne dis pas non aussi pour Novembre à priori  ::):  A la prochaine  :;):

----------


## MystickTroy

> Et voilà, enfin fini *Wolfenstein 2* :
> 
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai passé un très bon moment sur celui-ci ainsi que sur Sherlock Holmes: Crimes & Punishments. J'ai passé un bon moment sur Bayonneta, mais trop difficile pour moi.
> 
> J'ai laissé tomber A blind legend, car le gameplay était trop foireux (basé uniquement sur l'audio... mais mal implémenté je trouve).
> 
> Il reste donc Bioshock et Deus Ex: Human Revolution que je n'aurais jamais eu le temps de faire sur l'event.
> 
> Au final, une bonne sélection, mais un peu trop homogène (des AAAs). Un peu plus de variété et des jeux plus courts ne m'auraient pas déplu. Je vais pas trop me plaindre non plus vu que je retire 4 jeux de mon backlog


Content que le jeu t'aie plu ! Et désolé pour la sélection, je ferai mieux la prochaine fois !  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Pas de souci, j'ai passé un bon moment. D'ailleurs, je viens de faire quelques missions annexes dans Wolfenstein 2  ::):

----------


## doggy d

> Définitivement ?
> 
> Mais alors, on pourrait plus faire d'event.


Si si ! Il me restera mon backlog Steam  :;):

----------


## Scylite

Sinon comme on est bien chaud on commence en octobre et pi voilà  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

Chaud à tout moment aussi...


Au fait, en étant hors propos, certains connaissent-ils Red Dead Redemption 2 Online ? Il est en promos steam. 
Je recherche un monde ouvert, de l'exploration, de beaux paysages dépaysants, de la promenade paisible mais aussi de l'action quand j'en ai envie... mais que le tout ne soit pas un jeu "à la Ubi" (points d'intérêt noyant la map, collectibles dans tout les sens, etc.) ... Est-ce bien ça ?

----------


## Scylite

A priori oui, tu as tout le monde ouvert du jeu solo sans l'histoire solo.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Chaud à tout moment aussi...
> 
> 
> Au fait, en étant hors propos, certains connaissent-ils Red Dead Redemption 2 Online ? Il est en promos steam. 
> Je recherche un monde ouvert, de l'exploration, de beaux paysages dépaysants, de la promenade paisible mais aussi de l'action quand j'en ai envie... mais que le tout ne soit pas un jeu "à la Ubi" (points d'intérêt noyant la map, collectibles dans tout les sens, etc.) ... Est-ce bien ça ?


Je l'ai pris quand il était à 5€ et j'y ai passé 20h. Tu as en effet accès à la carte complète du mode solo, mais par contre ici pas vraiment d'histoire à suivre mais plutôt diverses activités à faire seules ou en groupe pour monter des métiers qu'il faut acheter en plus du jeu (sauf le 1er je crois, je sais plus trop).
C'est vite très répétitif du coup car les activités sont toujours les mêmes et il faut pas mal grinder.

Par contre si tu veux juste explorer, chasser un peu de gibier par-ci par-là entre deux match à mort multijoueurs, ça pourrait te convenir.

Si tu veux plus d'avis, je te conseille le topic du jeu:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...A9-M%C3%A0J-FP

----------


## doggy d

Merci à vous, je vais checker cela  :;):

----------


## Eurok

Ça semble hélas aussi vide que GTA Online !

----------


## madgic

J'ai commencé l'api avec Symfony. J'ai un peu galéré avec le LexikJWTAuthenticationBundle et à rajouter les annotations là où il faut. Mais voilà j'arrive enfin à récupérer le token  ::lol::  



( si vous comprenez rien c'est normal )

Sinon un recap des améliorations que j'ai prévu :
Une connexion qui dure (je suis triste, je peux plus faire de vanne avec le site Canard PC)Une administration plus clair en remplaçant les id par les vrais nomsQuand vous choisissez les jeux, vous pouvez les modifier vous même jusqu'à ce que la personne valide un jeu (ou qu'elle appuie sur un bouton pour fixer les choix)Quand on s'inscrit les admins auront juste à cliquer sur bouton pour valider l'inscription au lieu d'envoyer obligatoirement un lien par mpQuand on choisi les jeux, avoir une liste des jeux déjà proposée, qui s'affine au fur et à mesure qu'on tape, pour éviter entre autres les fautes d'orthographes (et peut être même une fois écrit une vérification en base pour voir si il y a pas des jeux qui s'écrivent presque pareil). Durant la sélection si le jeu existe affiché les stats (nombre de fois finis, appréciation)Au lieu de la note moyenne, avoir une petite barre avec graphiquement les notes avec du rouge/orange/vert

Et peut-être plein d'autres choses comme des noms d'équipes, plus de stats...

J'ai pensé à un moment aussi de pouvoir rajouter en plus de l'avis un smiley mais je sais pas trop, ça risque d'encombrer, vous en pensez quoi ?

Par exemple j'ai fini tel jeu je met  ::'(:  par que c'était triste, le met  :Gerbe:  parce que c'était pas bien, je met  ::wub::  parce que c'était très bien, je met  ::zzz::  parce que c'était ennuyeux...

----------


## acdctabs



----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai commencé l'api avec Symfony. J'ai un peu galéré avec le LexikJWTAuthenticationBundle et à rajouter les annotations là où il faut. Mais voilà j'arrive enfin à récupérer le token  
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/3S6pS3z/image.png
> 
> ( si vous comprenez rien c'est normal )
> 
> Sinon un recap des améliorations que j'ai prévu :
> Une connexion qui dure (je suis triste, je peux plus faire de vanne avec le site Canard PC)Une administration plus clair en remplaçant les id par les vrais nomsQuand vous choisissez les jeux, vous pouvez les modifier vous même jusqu'à ce que la personne valide un jeu (ou qu'elle appuie sur un bouton pour fixer les choix)Quand on s'inscrit les admins auront juste à cliquer sur bouton pour valider l'inscription au lieu d'envoyer obligatoirement un lien par mpQuand on choisi les jeux, avoir une liste des jeux déjà proposée, qui s'affine au fur et à mesure qu'on tape, pour éviter entre autres les fautes d'orthographes (et peut être même une fois écrit une vérification en base pour voir si il y a pas des jeux qui s'écrivent presque pareil). Durant la sélection si le jeu existe affiché les stats (nombre de fois finis, appréciation)Au lieu de la note moyenne, avoir une petite barre avec graphiquement les notes avec du rouge/orange/vert
> 
> ...


J'aime bien toutes les améliorations ! Super !
Et je suis pour les smiley !

----------


## La Chouette

Amélioration supplémentaire que je trouverais intéressante : la possibilité de noter un jeu comme étant abandonné, plutôt que terminé. Avec la raison (histoire de dire si c'est qu'on n'a pas aimé, ou si on a bien aimé mais qu'on le trouve trop difficile pour continuer par exemple). Comme ça, plusieurs choses :
- ça ajoute des infos sur les stats des jeux (certains ont été proposés de nombreuses fois mais pas forcément finis, était-ce un manque de temps, ou un abandon, ça donne une meilleure idée de si le jeu est apprécié)
- ça permet de mieux noter les goûts de notre binôme (ah, tiens, il a abandonné Baalim Simulator) au moment du choix, voire de savoir si on peut reproposer un jeu déjà proposé (pour ma part, on m'a proposé trois fois Amnesia et Grim Fandango... ça ne me dérange pas, j'ai jamais été motivé pour les finir, mais un jour peut-être, mais si je les avais abandonnés, c'aurait été un peu con de me les voir proposés si souvent)

----------


## Supergounou

+1 pour le jeu abandonné, ça fait clairement parti du débroussaillage de backlog.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Amélioration supplémentaire que je trouverais intéressante : la possibilité de noter un jeu comme étant abandonné, plutôt que terminé. Avec la raison (histoire de dire si c'est qu'on n'a pas aimé, ou si on a bien aimé mais qu'on le trouve trop difficile pour continuer par exemple). Comme ça, plusieurs choses :
> - ça ajoute des infos sur les stats des jeux (certains ont été proposés de nombreuses fois mais pas forcément finis, était-ce un manque de temps, ou un abandon, ça donne une meilleure idée de si le jeu est apprécié)
> - ça permet de mieux noter les goûts de notre binôme (ah, tiens, il a abandonné Baalim Simulator) au moment du choix, voire de savoir si on peut reproposer un jeu déjà proposé (pour ma part, on m'a proposé trois fois Amnesia et Grim Fandango... ça ne me dérange pas, j'ai jamais été motivé pour les finir, mais un jour peut-être, mais si je les avais abandonnés, c'aurait été un peu con de me les voir proposés si souvent)


+1 pour cette idée aussi !

----------


## PeaK

Ces canards disent vrai !  :;):

----------


## leeoneil

Merci Madgic pour le taff en tout cas !

----------


## sebarnolds

Idem et merci !

----------


## Scylite

Ah oui c'est bien le "abandonné" ! Pour les smileys moi je suis toujours friand des petits trucs comme ça mais je peux comprendre que d'autres trouvent que ça alourdisse.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Noon je trouve ça mignon moi  :Mellow2:

----------


## banditbandit

Ce serait bien aussi une dropdownlistbox avec "tous" les jeux qu'on puisse sélectionner, ça éviterait les fautes de petites frappes et aussi les doublons.  :;):

----------


## madgic

> Quand on choisi les jeux, avoir une liste des jeux déjà proposée, qui s'affine au fur et à mesure qu'on tape, pour éviter entre autres les fautes d'orthographes


 ::siffle::

----------


## banditbandit

Oui mais moi c'est "tous les jeux !" Pas seulement ceux saisis avec vos gros doigts boudinés.  :^_^:

----------


## maxtidus10

Beau boulot pour les améliorations, pouvoir catégoriser le jeu en abandon est une bonne idée aussi je trouve.

----------


## doggy d

Je m'associe aux remerciements, c'est génial d'avoir une telle organisation pour un event si sympa.

Perso je ne sais plus me passer des events, ils rythment ma pratique du jeu vidéo tout au long de l'année (jeux solo à éliminer du backlog durant l'event puis jeux multi ou au long court entre deux events, etc.)  :Prey:

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, voilà, avec 34h de jeu, je viens de terminer Wolfenstein 2 à nouveau. Pas que j'ai recommencé le jeu, mais cette fois-ci, j'ai fini toutes les missions secondaires ainsi que les missions d'assassinat. Ca devenait un peu long à la fin d'ailleurs. Je fais une pause puis j'attaquerai les DLCs.

----------


## doggy d

> Bon, voilà, avec 34h de jeu, je viens de terminer Wolfenstein 2 à nouveau. Pas que j'ai recommencé le jeu, mais cette fois-ci, j'ai fini toutes les missions secondaires ainsi que les missions d'assassinat. Ca devenait un peu long à la fin d'ailleurs. Je fais une pause puis j'attaquerai les DLCs.


Après il sera temps de s'attaquer à la vraie guerre sur HELL LET LOOSE  ::trollface::

----------


## Mofet

Si jamais tu as besoin d'aide Madgic, je suis op sur symfony, api plateform ou encore react.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi je connais pas trop symfony mais je me débrouille en cantates et opéras  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyeud

Opérationnel ou OVER POWERED §§§

----------


## MystickTroy

> Bon, voilà, avec 34h de jeu, je viens de terminer Wolfenstein 2 à nouveau. Pas que j'ai recommencé le jeu, mais cette fois-ci, j'ai fini toutes les missions secondaires ainsi que les missions d'assassinat. Ca devenait un peu long à la fin d'ailleurs. Je fais une pause puis j'attaquerai les DLCs.


J'ai adoré The New Colossus mais oui, à la fin, j'ai eu aussi cette impression de longueur que je n'avais pas eu sur The New Order. Content que tu aies pu réussir à le finir  :;): 

Et merci à Madgic pour le boulot que tu abats !

----------


## FoxDy

> Après il sera temps de s'attaquer à la vraie guerre sur HELL LET LOOSE


Faut tellement que je m'y remette.  :Bave:

----------


## acdctabs

> Si jamais tu as besoin d'aide Madgic, je suis op sur symfony, api plateform ou encore react.


Tu veux être mon ami ?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Après il sera temps de s'attaquer à la vraie guerre sur HELL LET LOOSE


Un jeu où on joue avec/contre des personnes réelles ? Quelle drôle d'idée...

----------


## doggy d

Des mois après, je termine enfin *RISE OF THE TOMB RAIDER* que j'avais entamé pour l'Event.

Mon avis :
- La suite du réussi reboot de 2013 mêlant exploration-plateforme-combats, sauce Uncharted (lui-même rebootant la formule Tomb Raider des débuts);
- Une sorte de version 1.5 de ce reboot, qui en reprend les qualités, sans l'effet de surprise, et qui peut donc paraître, a priori, (déjà) classique et peu ambitieux;
- A posteriori, un bon jeu, avec une histoire qui se laisse suivre, des environnements franchement très réussis et dépaysants, un gameplay maitrisé, des musiques très sympathiques et une bonne durée de vie

Un AAA de qualité qui ne méritait sans doute pas tant de haine à sa sortie et m'a même déjà enthousiasmé pour débuter rapidement sa suite (Shadow of the Tomb Raider)

----------


## doggy d

Dans ma lancée j'ai terminé *SOMA*, (entamé il y a des années),

Mon avis :
- un "walking simulator" claustrophobique en milieu marin;
- un scénario d'anticipation/SF super intéressant mêlant notamment les thèmes de clonage, post-apo, existentialisme, IA/cybernétique ;
- une esthétique extraordinaire croisant Alien et Bioshock;
- une immersion réussie et franchement angoissante et déstabilisante (certains regrettent de ne pas avoir eu aussi peur que sur les précédents titres de Frictional comme Amnesia ; à titre personnel je ne comprends pas cette critique, le jeu m'ayant foutu la trouille plus d'une fois au point de terminer le jeu en 3 sessions espacées de plusieurs mois...);

En conclusion, un jeu intelligent, immersif et mémorable en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Puisque le topic remonte, j'en profite : ça vous dit de lancer les préparatifs pour le prochain event ? Peut-être que pour une fois ça m'évitera de le bricoler un peu à l'arrache.  ::ninja:: 

À établir :
- les dates
- le thème
- nombre de jeux, équipes, etc. ?

Pour les dates, on avait parlé du mois de novembre, mais je trouve dommage de se passer de la première semaine des vacances de Toussaint, pour celles et ceux qui pourraient en profiter (dont je suis  ::ninja:: ).
Un truc genre *du samedi 23 octobre jusqu'au dimanche 28 novembre*, ça vous branche ?

Vos propositions de thème sont les bienvenues sinon.  ::):  N'hésitez pas à jeter un œil au site de l'event pour voir ce qui a déjà été fait.

Sinon je pense qu'on va rester sur 5 jeux maxi (dont un sur le thème). Pour les équipes, peut-être pourra-t-on voir en fonction du nombre d'inscrits ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi ça me va ces dates, ça laisse pas mal de temps pour finir les jeux, c'est très bien.

Equipe ou pas, peu m'importe.

Pour le thème, peut-être un truc en lien avec Halloween ? Je sais c'est pas super original mais c'est tout ce qui me vient en ce lundi matin difficile.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Déjà fait.  :;):  

Ou alors faudrait le décliner d'une manière unique. Mais en même temps, il faut que ça reste suffisamment large pour trouver des jeux qui collent.

----------


## Supergounou

Thème: la photographie, parce que pourquoi pas.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Puisque le topic remonte, j'en profite : ça vous dit de lancer les préparatifs pour le prochain event ? Peut-être que pour une fois ça m'évitera de le bricoler un peu à l'arrache. 
> 
> À établir :
> - les dates
> - le thème
> - nombre de jeux, équipes, etc. ?
> 
> Pour les dates, on avait parlé du mois de novembre, mais je trouve dommage de se passer de la première semaine des vacances de Toussaint, pour celles et ceux qui pourraient en profiter (dont je suis ).
> Un truc genre *du samedi 23 octobre jusqu'au dimanche 28 novembre*, ça vous branche ?
> ...


Les dates, pour moi c'est très bien comme ça.
Le thème, c'est vrai on a déjà fait quelque chose en lien avec Halloween. Alors pourquoi pas un truc à l'opposé ? Pas l'horreur ou la peur mais la mignonnerie et/ou le courage ?
Pour les équipes on peut voir en fonction du nombre d'inscrits.

----------


## doggy d

> Les dates, pour moi c'est très bien comme ça.
> Le thème, c'est vrai on a déjà fait quelque chose en lien avec Halloween. Alors pourquoi pas un truc à l'opposé ? Pas l'horreur ou la peur mais la mignonnerie et/ou le courage ?
> Pour les équipes on peut voir en fonction du nombre d'inscrits.


Idem, le thème de l'AMOUR ?

----------


## jopopoe

Oh oui le thème de l'amour pour Halloween, l'anticonformiste rebelle qui dort au fond de moi serait ravi !

Sinon ok aussi pour les dates, même si je demanderai sur mon profil à n'avoir que des jeux cours vu que je serai en formation.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et des licornes ?

----------


## Flad

> Et des licornes ?


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Scylite

Super les dates, effectivement je trouvais dommage de commencer pile au milieu des congés (pour certains du moins, coeur sur les autres). 

L'amour ça a pas déjà été fait pour une édition en février ? Sinon : la bouffe  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et des licornes ?


Ca fait partie de mignonneries !  :Mellow2:

----------


## maxtidus10

Nickel pour les dates et pourquoi pas comme thème "le jour et la nuit" C'est à la fois un thème qui peut être relié à l'horreur, mais on peut y caser un peu tout aussi du moment qu'il y a une alternance jour/nuit pour pas que ce soit trop restrictif.

----------


## FoxDy

Ce sera peut-être tendu pour moi, mais je me prête une nouvelle fois au jeu malgré tout, on verra ce que cette deuxième participation donne. 
Par contre pour le thème, je vous laisse chercher hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ce sera peut-être tendu pour moi, mais je me prête une nouvelle fois au jeu malgré tout, on verra ce que cette deuxième participation donne. 
> Par contre pour le thème, je vous laisse chercher hein.


 ::w00t::  Tu proposes le thème de la flemme.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Super les dates, effectivement je trouvais dommage de commencer pile au milieu des congés (pour certains du moins, coeur sur les autres). 
> 
> L'amour ça a pas déjà été fait pour une édition en février ? Sinon : la bouffe


J'aime bien cette idée. C'est précis et à la fois permissif sur le choix.

En tout cas je suis chaud pour un event qui commencerait à la fin du mois.

----------


## saelix

Bonjour bonjour !  ::happy2:: 

Je viens par ici pour participer au prochain event sur les bons conseils du brave Scylite. J'ai créé mon compte sur le site dédié, et maintenant je vais préparer ma "petite" liste.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bienvenue ! Je t'envoie ton code en message privé.  ::):

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini Mirror Edge de l'event précédent, je vais pouvoir participer au suivant  ::ninja::

----------


## CornedBeer

Pour les dates proposées, ça me va aussi. De toute façon plus c'est long mieux c'est.  ::trollface:: 

Enfin ça laisse plus de temps pour finir un ou plusieurs jeux, hein ?

Nombre de jeux, 5 me paraît plus raisonnable, l'event ne dure qu'un mois environ et on aura plus de chance de voir des grands chelems. Enfin bon je dis ça mais moi si je finis 1 ou 2 jeux ce serait déjà bien, vous pouvez me mettre une liste de 10 ça n'améliorera pas mes performances ...

Pour les équipes, j'ai rien contre, mais contrairement à l'event de l'été, ici en un mois on n'aura pas le suspense fou qui nous tiendra en haleine avec un ou plusieurs retournements de situation. Je suis plutôt pour laisser ce genre de feature pour les sessions d'été d'Intervilles.

Niveau thème : l'automne, les feuillages aux reflets rouges et dorées, le vent qui souffle et emporte avec lui les feuilles mourantes au pied de cet arbre qui, après une période de deuil, va faire la place belle à de nouveaux bourgeons. L'odeur de la pluie. Les champignons cachés sous la mousse ... le feu qui crépite dans la cheminée, le bruit irrégulier de l'averse qui tape sur les carreaux, la chaleur des charentaises, le fumet de tabac chaud sortant de la pipe incandescente...
...
...
... ou bien LES RONGEURS !!!

----------


## Franky Mikey



----------


## Biscuitkzh

> De toute façon plus c'est long mieux c'est.


C'est ce que je dit toujours.

----------


## CornedBeer

> C'est ce que je dit toujours.


Ma femme aussi, elle me répète toujours ça sur un ton insatisfait. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ...

Bon plus sérieusement, comme idée halloween mais pas trop, sur une inspiration du jour/nuit : *mages et sorcières*.
Ça devrait être suffisamment ouvert pour ne pas être bloquant dans le choix des jeux.

----------


## MystickTroy

Toujours prêt pour ce nouvel event !
Proposition de thème  : le retour de la vengeance. Des jeux qu'on a laissé tomber une première fois, mais à qui on aimerait vraiment laisser une deuxième chance.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Toujours prêt pour ce nouvel event !
> Proposition de thème  : le retour de la vengeance. Des jeux qu'on a laissé tomber une première fois, mais à qui on aimerait vraiment laisser une deuxième chance.


Pas d'accord ! J'ai assez de jeux dans mon backlog comme ça, c'est quand même pas pour retourner sur des jeux que j'ai décidé de laisser tomber...

----------


## Supergounou

Pareil, je fais l'event pour qu'on me fasse découvrir des jeux auxquels je ne jouerai pas en temps normal, pas envie de me farcir des jeux abandonnés.

Par contre, les listes que les participants proposent sont libres MystickTroy, rien ne t'empêche d'en faire une avec uniquement des jeux que tu voudrais retenter  ::):

----------


## Altay

Partant !  :;):  Un par un, je ferai disparaître ces jeux de mon backlog.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Par contre, les listes que les participants proposent sont libres MystickTroy, rien ne t'empêche d'en faire une avec uniquement des jeux que tu voudrais retenter


Ou alors : de les lister à part, et d'indiquer sur ton profil que tu souhaiterais que l'on t'en propose un (ou plusieurs) dans cette catégorie.

----------


## doggy d

> Toujours prêt pour ce nouvel event !
> Proposition de thème  : le retour de la vengeance. Des jeux qu'on a laissé tomber une première fois, mais à qui on aimerait vraiment laisser une deuxième chance.


Ce n'est pas une si mauvaise idée dans l'absolu mais c'est ce que je fais parfois justement entre deux Event  :;):

----------


## PeaK

Ca m'arrive aussi de (re)mettre des jeux dans ma liste, des jeux que je n'ai pas pu terminer pour une raison x ou y, mais auxquels je souhaite rejouer un jour ou l'autre.
Typiquement j'avais commencé à jouer à Life is Strange, mais je l'ai laissé tellement longtemps de côté entre 2 épisodes que j'ai oublié qui étaient les protagonistes et les intrigues. Impossible de se remettre dedans... Du coup je l'ai laissé pour plus tard, à reprendre de zéro. Un jour, peut être.

Bon sinon, toujours chaud pour un event, let's go !  :;):

----------


## MystickTroy

Je ferai ça, une liste à part avec les "deuxième chance" !  :;):

----------


## FoxDy

> Tu proposes le thème de la flemme.


Je n'ai que de bonnes idées.  ::ninja::

----------


## CornedBeer

Le 23 octobre c'est dans 2 semaines, on devrait pas lancer les inscriptions sous peu ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui mais il faut encore choisir le thème.  ::ninja:: 

 :Sweat:

----------


## Flad

Le thème sera : les pirates.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Oui mais il faut encore choisir le thème.


Tu choisis alors  ::trollface::

----------


## CornedBeer

> Oui mais il faut encore choisir le thème.


Ah ouais j'avais oublié ça.
Bon je liste les propositions :
- amour/mignonnerie
- bouffe
- jour vs. nuit
- mages vs. sorcières
- pirates

Amour et mignonnerie a eu pas mal de retours positifs.

Bouffe c'est chouette c'est assez général. 
Jour et nuit aussi.

Mages vs. sorcières, personne n'a rebondit dessus.

Pirates c'est pas mal c'est suffisamment large en y intégrant les hackers et compagnie.

Faites vos jeux !

----------


## Altay

Les jeux de Noël ?  ::trollface::

----------


## PeaK

> Faites vos jeux !


Ca c'est le thème de tous les events!  ::P:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Moi je reste sur Amour et Mignonneries comme c'est moi qui avait proposé xp

----------


## doggy d

surprenez-nous

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Je propose un tirage effectué par Franky pour décider parmi tous les thèmes proposés. Sous ma supervision  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Je propose un tirage effectué par Franky pour décider parmi tous les thèmes proposés. Sous ma supervision


Oh ben oui, 0 conflit d'intérêt là  :^_^:

----------


## Hilikkus

> Je propose un tirage effectué par Franky pour décider parmi tous les thèmes proposés. Sous ma supervision


De belles methodes berlusconiennes - assurément ton idole  :Perfect:

----------


## darkvador

Moi je propose le thème de la chute, c'est automnale et assez vague pour allez à pas mal de jeu (chute de l'aigle dans Assassin's creed...)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Moi j'aime bien les pirates.

Bon par contre, rangez bien vos Assassin's Creed Black Flag si vous avez pas envie d'y jouer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

On peut faire un vote au pire.

----------


## Scylite

Ou on fait un event et le gagnant décide du thème de l'event.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Gorillaz

> Ou on fait un event et le gagnant décide du thème de l'event.


OK ... Mais quel thème pour ce pré-event ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On peut faire un vote au pire.


Ben voyons ! La démocratie, ici ? Et puis quoi encore ?




Tiens, en voilà, une idée de thème : l'apocalypse.  ::w00t:: 
Je lance les inscriptions ce soir ! (sauf flemme  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Je vais te motiver !  ::siffle::

----------


## Eurok

Motivé bien que pas efficace.

----------


## CornedBeer

Ces menaces ne sont pas arrivées à bout de cette grosse FLEMME (qui va finir par devenir le thème de cet event).

----------


## Franky Mikey

:Red:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Motivé bien que pas efficace.


Pas mon meilleur travail, en effet  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey



----------


## Biscuitkzh

Mon type d'Event !  ::lol::

----------


## Scylite

Inscrit !  ::wub::

----------


## pierrecastor

Super nouvelle.

Par contre, quand je clique sur le pseudo d'un inscrit, j'ai ça :

----------


## Franky Mikey

Idem. SOS madgic  ::siffle::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Idem. SOS madgic


Pas moi  :haha:

----------


## FoxDy

> Moi je propose le thème de la chute, c'est automnale et assez vague pour allez à pas mal de jeu (chute de l'aigle dans Assassin's creed...)


J'aime beaucoup l'idée !

Sinon "la flemme".  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

On n'en est plus à choisir le thème, hein. Les inscriptions sont ouvertes (oui je sais, très en avance  :B): ).

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Inscrite, liste de jeux à jour !

----------


## Hilikkus

Pareil, liste à jour également

----------


## FoxDy

> On n'en est plus à choisir le thème, hein. Les inscriptions sont ouvertes (oui je sais, très en avance ).



Ah mince. 
Non mais je le savais, bien sûr.

 ::ninja:: 

Inscrite !

----------


## jopopoe

Inscrit, mais vous faites bien de parler de la liste, j'allais oublier !

----------


## Altay

Inscrit, flemme de mettre ma liste à jour mais je ne crois pas avoir eu de nouveau jeu.

----------


## pierrecastor

Ayé, inscrit

----------


## Mofet

Oh que oui je vais m'inscrire et ma liste est à jour  ::wub::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Inscrit, flemme de mettre ma liste à jour mais je ne crois pas avoir eu de nouveau jeu.


Ce serait juste bien d'enlever ceux que tu as finis la dernière fois.  :;):

----------


## Altay

> Ce serait juste bien d'enlever ceux que tu as finis la dernière fois.


*rires enregistrés*

(ok, ok, j'en ai fini un)

----------


## Eurok

> Pas mon meilleur travail, en effet


Je parlais de mon efficacité à vider mon backlog ! J'écope le Titanic avec un dé à coudre ! :D

Inscrit en espérant être plus efficace que l'autre fois !

----------


## Kulfy

Pas eu le temps de jouer à autre chose depuis mes deux jeux terminés lors du précédent event  :Emo: 
Mais je m'inscris tout de même pour le suivant, on va pas se laisser abattre !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ouais ! C'est le backlog qu'on va abattre !  :Petit Viking: 


Petite question en passant, j'ai un "Exyt" qui a fait une demande d'enregistrement sur le site, mais je ne trouve pas d'utilisateur récemment actif sur le forum avec ce pseudo.
Si il/elle nous lit, serait-ce possible de te manifester ? Merci !

----------


## Flad

> Je parlais de mon efficacité à vider mon backlog ! J'écope le Titanic avec un dé à coudre ! :D


C'est pas la taille qui compte  :^_^:

----------


## doggy d

> Ben voyons ! La démocratie, ici ? Et puis quoi encore ?
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/d0/3a...bb3270645d.jpg
> 
> 
> Tiens, en voilà, une idée de thème : l'apocalypse. 
> Je lance les inscriptions ce soir ! (sauf flemme )


J'ai déjà trouvé le thème du prochain Event : dictature !

 :;):  Nice thème la pot qu'à lipse

----------


## JulLeBarge

Liste à jour pour ma part sur BLAEO. J'ai remis dans ma liste à faire certains jeux que j'ai lancé 15/20 minutes et laissé tomber et que je souhaite reprendre depuis le début.

----------


## leeoneil

Merci pour l'orga !
Je me suis inscrit mais je ne sais pas si je vais être hyper efficace, vu que je viens de commencer Arcanum !
 ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Je me suis inscrit mais je ne sais pas si je vais être hyper efficace, vu que je viens de commencer Arcanum !


 ::wub::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Merci pour l'orga !
> Je me suis inscrit mais je ne sais pas si je vais être hyper efficace, vu que je viens de commencer Arcanum !


Et ben t'as 10 jours pour le finir.  :X1:

----------


## Flad

Moi je dirai 11.
Il se débrouille pour l'avoir sur sa liste et hop.
1er jour de l'event 1 jeu fini  ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah, je reconnais bien là l'esprit de la Territoriale.  :^_^:

----------


## leeoneil

Il est fou lui !  ::P:  Je cache plein de jeux pour ces events !
Je ne met que mes jeux Steam sur la liste, des jeux récents.
Si je sors la liste des jeux GOG en plus, je ferais une déprime.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Scylite

Il faut savoir prendre des risques  :tired:

----------


## doggy d

> Merci pour l'orga !
> Je me suis inscrit mais je ne sais pas si je vais être hyper efficace, vu que je viens de commencer Arcanum !


Moi j'ai commencé Tactics Ogre (PSP), entre 50 et 150h...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Vous savez que vous pouvez jouer à plusieurs jeux au même temps ?  :^_^:

----------


## Hyeud

> Vous savez que vous pouvez jouer à plusieurs jeux au même temps ?


 :Cafe1:  :Boom:  :Splash:

----------


## leeoneil

Genre un ordi avec l'oeil et la main droite et la partie gauche du cerveau, et un ordi avec l'oeil et la main gauche gérés par la partie droite du cerveau ?
Non je ne savais pas mais ça se tente !

----------


## doggy d

> Vous savez que vous pouvez jouer à plusieurs jeux au même temps ?


Non parce que certains jeux te crucifient et te rongent le cerveau aussi longtemps que tu ne t'offres pas à eux de manière exclusive et absolue...
Je n'exagère pas et pèse mes mots  :WTF:

----------


## Nacodaco

Liste à jour (merci du rappel  :;):  ).

Je vais essayer de terminer Transistor avant le début de l'event.

----------


## PeaK

Pareil, liste à jour (et réduite !).

----------


## parpaingue

Liste à jour, inscriptionnage done.

----------


## Eurok

Comment met-on sa liste à jour SVP ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Tu vas sur ton compte > Gestion Profil > et tu changes le(s) lien(s) du document(s) avec ta liste, tu mets à jour les liens pour tes profiles Steam/GOG/BLAEO etc.

----------


## Kaelis

Bonjour et merci encore pour l'organisation  :;): 

J'ai demandé une inscription pour BLAEO, si je ne la valide pas à temps je balancerai un fichier texte au binôme  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai demandé une inscription pour BLAEO, si je ne la valide pas à temps je balancerai un fichier texte au binôme


De toute façon les fichier Word sont utilisés par la plupart de gens ici je crois. Moi la première  ::P:

----------


## maxtidus10

Inscrit et liste à jour bien sur  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> si je ne la valide pas à temps je balancerai un fichier texte au binôme


Il faudra juste bien penser à le mettre en Comic sans.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Kaelis

Mon compte a été validé, dommage pour le Word dégueulasse c'était une bonne idée  ::ninja:: 

Est-ce que c'est acceptable de considérer un jeu auquel on aurait très peu joué en des temps immémoriaux comme "jamais joué" ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Mon compte a été validé, dommage pour le Word dégueulasse c'était une bonne idée 
> 
> Est-ce que c'est acceptable de considérer un jeu auquel on aurait très peu joué en des temps immémoriaux comme "jamais joué" ?


C'est à toi de voir ce que tu considères comme ton backlog. Sur ma liste, j'indique que j'accepte les never played, mais aussi les unfinished, sauf ceux qui sont notés en cours, par exemple.

----------


## saelix

Hop, je suis inscrite, et ma liste est en ligne  :B):

----------


## MystickTroy

Je m'inscris et je mets vite ma liste à jour ;-)

----------


## Eurok

> Tu vas sur ton compte > Gestion Profil > et tu changes le(s) lien(s) du document(s) avec ta liste, tu mets à jour les liens pour tes profiles Steam/GOG/BLAEO etc.


Merci bien !

----------


## Scylite

> De toute façon les fichier Word sont utilisés par la plupart de gens ici je crois. Moi la première


Où sont les esthètes des tableurs ? Avec petit tri par plate-formes pour se la jouer ?

----------


## leeoneil

Y'a parpaingue qui a ça, j'y ai eu droit à l'event précédent.
J'espère que le hasard ne me fera plus jamais retomber sur ses listes.
ça me donne encore des sueurs froides !
 ::O: 

 ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pareil, les trucs de psychopathe, j'ai déjà donné.  :Sweat:

----------


## Scylite

Vous me donnez de la tristesse.

----------


## madgic

Moi j'aime bien fouiller dans les listes Steam. Déjà en survolant la liste avec les images des jeux, on peut repérer certains jeux qu'on va sélectionner.

----------


## sebarnolds

Ben, quoi ? C'est pratique un tableur ! Avec des couleurs pour indiquer le statut, des colonnes pour indiquer des plate-formes...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Où sont les esthètes des tableurs ? Avec petit tri par plate-formes pour se la jouer ?


Ba moi j'ai une liste bien ordonnée avec un lien sur le Store pour chaque jeu comme ça c'est facile d'aller se renseigner, et le tri par plateforme.

----------


## Scylite

> Ba moi j'ai une liste bien ordonnée avec un lien sur le Store pour chaque jeu comme ça c'est facile d'aller se renseigner, et le tri par plateforme.


Oooh.

*part perdre deux heures à mettre son tableau à jour*

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Oooh.
> 
> *part perdre deux heures à mettre son tableau à jour*


 :^_^:

----------


## PeaK

J'ai voulu faire pareil... Puis j'ai vu la taille de mon backlog.  ::cry::

----------


## Mordicus

Ma liste pour ici, c'est aussi ma liste qui me sert à me repérer dans le bordel des différents backlogs, elle indique le genre du jeu et sa plateforme (gog, steam, etc.) le tout dans un doc classique parce que je sais pas faire autre chose et ça me parait simple à l'usage ! J'hésite à m'inscrire pour cet événement ci, je suis en train de refaire KOTOR 2, pas sur de pouvoir me consacrer à autre chose...

----------


## PeaK

J'ai aussi une liste avec la plateforme, le style de jeu, le nb d'avis et la note steam, mais je préfère ne pas le mettre dans la liste à disposition pour que ca n'influe pas sur les jeux choisis...

----------


## Eurok

Steam m'annonce 1459 jeux... Vous voulez vraiment un tableau Excel à 1459 lignes ? :D

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est toi qui vois !
Tant que je peux truquer le tirage pour tomber sur quelqu'un d'autre.  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Steam m'annonce 1459 jeux... Vous voulez vraiment un tableau Excel à 1459 lignes ? :D


Euh... moi j'ai 2128 lignes dans mon fichier Excel  ::P:  J'ai participé à quasi tous les events et malgré l'une ou l'autre remarque sur la taille de la liste, j'ai toujours eu une sélection de jeux pour l'event  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

j'ai essayé de faire un fichier Excel mais je trouve ça trop dur à maintenir, surtout pour la liste des jeux en cours... Je reste sur BLAEO, même si c'est dommage de ne pas voir mes jeux EGS/GOG/Autres. Je vais peut-être faire une liste Excel juste pour ces autres plateformes, et garder tout Steam sur BLAEO.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bah, il suffit de mettre à jour quand on finit ou quand on abandonne un jeu. C'est pas trop long, je trouve.

----------


## Scylite

> Euh... moi j'ai 2128 lignes dans mon fichier Excel  J'ai participé à quasi tous les events et malgré l'une ou l'autre remarque sur la taille de la liste, j'ai toujours eu une sélection de jeux pour l'event


Mais, heu... combien ?  :WTF:

----------


## sebarnolds

Une ligne par jeu ou par DLC monsieur  ::):  C'est pas pour rien que je m'inscrit à chaque fois...

----------


## Scylite

Ah mais les DLC c'est triché, avec mes jeux paradox je double mon total !

----------


## Mofet

My Body is Ready !!!  :Cigare:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Faites vos jeux listes ! Je roll les binômes ce soir vers 21h.  ::): 

Si vous ne serez pas à jour à temps, signalez-le dans le topic.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Bah, il suffit de mettre à jour quand on finit ou quand on abandonne un jeu. C'est pas trop long, je trouve.


C'est sûr que si on le fait pas avec constance et on a un gros backlog c'est dur de se decider de tout mettre en ordre.

Je l'ai fait la première fois et c'est là que je me suis dit "Ah là il faut mettre à jour en permanence si je veux pas me retrouver dans la merde à chaque event"  ::P: 

Mais ça me gêne pas, j'aime bien avoir tout bien rangé et pas avoir à me stresser pour ma liste quand il y a un Backlog Event.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Moi j'aime bien tout faire à l'arrache, tu peux pas test le rush d'adrénaline.  :Bave: 

Quoi ? Moi, des problèmes de sommeil ? Pensez donc…

----------


## La Chouette

Faire ça une fois par mois, ça prend un quart d'heure à tout casser, et ça vaut le coup pour pouvoir se situer par rapport à son backlog.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Après, quand on participe régulièrement aux events, ça fait tous les 3-4 mois, ça ne prend pas des heures non plus (sauf si on est du genre à acheter compulsivement).

Je vois qu'on a dépassé les 32 inscrits, pas mal ! Ca fait plaisir aussi de voir quelques nouveaux en plus, ainsi que le retour de plusieurs personnes qui étaient arrivées pour l'event de l'été.  ::):

----------


## Scylite

C'est que mon deuxieme mais je suis aficionado déjà. Limite faut que je me raisonne pour lancer des jeux plutôt qu'attendre voir si on me les sélectionnera  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

::w00t::  L'event de l'APOCALYPSE§§§ :Vibre:  est *OUVERT*  ::w00t:: 

Rendez-vous *ici* pour découvrir vos binômes !

Vous pouvez commencer à faire les listes. Si vous ne pouvez pas tout de suite, avant dimanche soir ce serait bien.
(sinon, prévenez)


Bon event à tous !  ::):

----------


## Flad

Il faudrait le faire à ma place pour PeaK , j'ai un souci de PC pour le moment.

----------


## Supergounou

Meeerde, je suis allé un peu vite, j'ai validé la liste pour Flugel sans remarquer qu'on lui avait déjà proposé Wuppo et Enslaved (par moi  :Facepalm: ). C'est possible de les supprimer messieurs dames les admins svp?

----------


## Kulfy

Hello Altay, le lien sur ton profil est mort.
Si tu veux me refaire une liste, je peux attendre un peu, sinon j'irai piocher sur ta page steam  :;): 

Edit : Je t'ai retiré les deux jeux le Gnou

----------


## Franky Mikey

Non, c'est moi qui ai retiré Enslaved d'abord.  :Cell: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faudrait le faire à ma place pour PeaK , j'ai un souci de PC pour le moment.


Dommage.  ::cry:: 

Un(e) volontaire pour faire la sélection de PeaK, du coup ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dites, quelqu'un nous fait des blagues, ou il y a eu un rollback ?  :WTF: 
J'ai vu Wuppo et Enslaved réapparaître (je les ai supprimés à nouveau).

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Meeerde, je suis allé un peu vite, j'ai validé la liste pour Flugel sans remarquer qu'on lui avait déjà proposé Wuppo et Enslaved (par moi ). C'est possible de les supprimer messieurs dames les admins svp?


C'est interdit de choisir un jeu qui a déjà été proposé ?
Moi je pars du principe que s'il est encore dans la liste c'est parce que il y a un intérêt  ::unsure::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Disons que c'est souvent préférable de varier. 
Moi j'ai commencé à enlever les jeux déjà proposés mais pas essayés (ou pas finis) de ma liste, parce que c'est arrivé qu'on me les propose à nouveau, et que je n'aie pas plus envie que la première fois de m'y coller.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Dites, quelqu'un nous fait des blagues, ou il y a eu un rollback ? 
> J'ai vu Wuppo et Enslaved réapparaître (je les ai supprimés à nouveau).


Yep ils y sont encore. C'est peut-être plus simple si c'est vous qui les remplacez?

Enslaved => Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit
Wuppo => Stacking

Merci pour votre réactivité  :;): 




> C'est interdit de choisir un jeu qui a déjà été proposé ?
> Moi je pars du principe que s'il est encore dans la liste c'est parce que il y a un intérêt


Du tout, c'est une règle que je m'impose car j'ai surtout envie de faire découvrir des jeux quand je fais une liste.

----------


## Mofet

Hello *Jopopoe*, voici la liste que je te propose avec des jeux assez courts comme indiqué sur ton profil. 
Dis moi si ça te convient :

*- A Plague Tale* : un jeu d'action aventure à base de rat, d'un frère et une sœur au moyen âge avec de la bagarre, c'est le jeu le plus long de la liste (10 h)
*- Bleed* : un run and gun, dash et bullet time façon old school (2h)
*- Gris* : un jeu de type plateforme / contemplatif avec une très jolie DA (3h)
*- Hellblade* : un jeu d'action en enfer viking à la sauce schizophrénie (7h) 
*- Hotline Miami 2* : un jeu d'action 2d avec de la violence, de la violence et encore de la violence (8h)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Disons que c'est souvent préférable de varier. 
> Moi j'ai commencé à enlever les jeux déjà proposés mais pas essayés (ou pas finis) de ma liste, parce que c'est arrivé qu'on me les propose à nouveau, et que je n'aie pas plus envie que la première fois de m'y coller.


Ba mais alors justement tu les enlèves de ta liste si ça t'intéresse pas.

Si en faisant la liste il faut aussi se dire "Oui mais non peut être que en fait parce que.." ...
On a pas la boule de cristal. Si un jeu est dans la liste pour moi il reste susceptible d'être sélectionné. C'est à l'auteur de s'en occuper s'il en veut pas.
My two cents.

----------


## FoxDy

Pierrecastor, je te fais la liste avant minuit. J'ai pas encore regardé mais j'ai déjà peur d'avoir trop de choix.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Du coup, ma liste pour *Flugel*:

*Day of the Tentacle Remastered*: point'n'click de l'amour, pas pour rien qu'il reste aujourd'hui une référence. Bonne ambiance garantie, et il est assez facile en plus, si jamais tu n'es pas un habitué du genre.*Pony Island*: gros trip méta, ça passe ou ça casse. Moi j'avais adoré.*Stacking*: de l'indé innovant et très mignon. À découvrir.*Shadow Warrior*: pour la dose de pif paf boom boom.*Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit*: le jeu de l'Apocalypse, 100% dedans. Là encore, bonne ambiance garantie, et en plus c'est un bon jeu bien bourrin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un(e) volontaire pour faire la sélection de PeaK, du coup ?


Si jamais, je suis chaud  :;):

----------


## Nono

Mince j'ai raté le coche.

Je suis sur le point de re-finir le meilleur jeu du monde qui-me-pourrit-un-peu-la-vie-aussi-faut-etre-honnête : Darkest Dungeon.

Donc je vais avoir du temps pour participer à l'event... Je peux encore m'inscrire ?

Mon backlog est à jour. Il y a une grosse partie de la ludothèque Megadrive, dont j'ai acheté les jeux manquants sous Steam.
Ne me proposez un jeu Megadrive que si vous pensez qu'il est encore digne d'intérêt de nos jours !

----------


## PeaK

Dites, vous savez s'il y a moyen de filtrer sur les jeux compatibles VR dans la liste de jeux Steam d'un canard ? Je n'ai pas l'impression...





> Il faudrait le faire à ma place pour PeaK , j'ai un souci de PC pour le moment.


Je ne suis pas spécialement pressé, si c'est l'histoire de quelques jours je peux patienter. Sinon, s'il y a un courageux qui passe par là et qui a quelques minutes à perdre... Ca me va aussi  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mince j'ai raté le coche.
> 
> Je suis sur le point de re-finir le meilleur jeu du monde qui-me-pourrit-un-peu-la-vie-aussi-faut-etre-honnête : Darkest Dungeon.
> 
> Donc je vais avoir du temps pour participer à l'event... Je peux encore m'inscrire ?
> 
> Mon backlog est à jour. Il y a une grosse partie de la ludothèque Megadrive, dont j'ai acheté les jeux manquants sous Steam.
> Ne me proposez un jeu Megadrive que si vous pensez qu'il est encore digne d'intérêt de nos jours !


Pas de problème, je me rappelle plus la procédure mais on l'a déjà fait.  ::): 
Je regarde ça.

----------


## MystickTroy

*Flad*, je regarde ta liste sur BLAEO, je fais la sélection dès que possible !

Comme je n'utilise pas ce site, je ne dois pas choisir de titre avec la couleur verte, bleue ou rouge devant, c'est ça ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

*Nono*, je t'ai bien rajouté à l'event en cours. Et comme il avait l'air tout feu tout flamme ce soir, j'ai désigné *Supergounou* pour te choisir les jeux !

----------


## Nono

Merci tu es au top  :Perfect: 

Et j'ai totalement confiance en Supergounou  :;): 
Me signaler si problème d'accès à ma liste, mais ça devrait le faire normalement.

----------


## PeaK

> Si jamais, je suis chaud


Ah ben si t'es chaud, je suis preneur!  ::happy2::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ma liste pour *Hilikkus*  :


*Batman:  Arkham Asylum (11hrs) :*  Jeu d'action/aventure sur le meilleur superhero ! Je l'ai fait pour l'event précédent et j'ai adoré. L'histoire est très bien, le gameplay super et les graphismes vraiment pas mal pour un jeu du 2009.
*Blind Drive (1h30) :*  Un jeu de rythme arcade. Je l'ai offert à Franky et il a adoré. Il a l'air bien ! 
**Frostpunk* {Jeu de l'Event} :*  C'est une apocalypse météorologique ! Celui-ci aussi je l'ai fait lors d'un event et j'ai bien aimé. Il est vraiment bien fait. Super ambiance, gameplay, et musique ! Pour le considérer complété il suffit de finir le premier chapitre je dirais.
*Hades :* Un de mes jeux préférés de cette année. Je l'ai pas encore terminé mais je l'aime. Il est super chouette. Du graphismes au gameplay, de l'ambiance à l'histoire, c'est vraiment trop bien.
*Mutazione (6hrs) :* Un jeu d'aventure/exploration. J'ai pas personnellement testé mais il a l'air intéressant et il est dans ma WL.

S'il y a un souci avec les choix, hésite pas à me dire. Bon event  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> *Nono*, je t'ai bien rajouté à l'event en cours. Et comme il avait l'air tout feu tout flamme ce soir, j'ai désigné *Supergounou* pour te choisir les jeux !


Merci !

Donc pour toi *Nono*  ::): 

*Kathy Rain*: point'n'click avec une excellente ambiance, j'ai eu du mal à n'en choisir qu'un seul.*Shadowrun Returns*: RPG-lite, un univers de fou et une histoire très bien écrite.*Indivisible*: c'est du Metroid-like mais assez dirigiste et plutôt court. Devrait passer tranquillou, même si tu n'es pas accro au genre*Streets of Rage 3*: je t'ai quand même mis un jeu Megadrive, parce que SoR c'est trop cool, et en facile ça se torche en 2h.*Fallout*: jeu de l'Apocalypse, je prends un risque ici, car ça peut être un peu long. Si tu penses que ça ne va pas être possible, on trouvera autre chose !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah ben si t'es chaud, je suis preneur!


Si personne d'autre ne se propose, je te fais ça avec plaisir, mais je sais que d'autres canards apprécient aussi de faire des listes, je leur laisse la place pour le moment.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

S'il y a personne d'autre je suis chaude dispo !

----------


## Scylite

Ma liste pour *Ruvon* ! J'ai tâché de coller au thème quand je pouvais (je sais, c'est que un seul !), et de varier les genres de jeu.

*- Into the breach :* le jeu du thème ! Refais Pacific Rim mais en iso, par les créateurs de FTL, un bijou de peaufinage que j'avais adoré vaincre. Ca se finit rapidement mais tu peux y rejouer des heures si tu as aimé.
*- Bioshock Remastered :* le jeu a un peu vieilli et perdu de son caractère révolutionnaire de l'époque, mais je pense que c'est chouette de le faire pour comprendre ce qu'il a apporté. Et c'est un peu l'apocalypse dans Rapture !
*- Life is strange :* mon coup de coeur d'il y a quelques années. C'est très narratif, ça fait revivre des sensations adolescentes, et y a une apocalypse en scène d'intro si je dis pas de bêtises.
*- Return of the Obra Dinn :* j'ai hésité avec The Witness comme jeu de réflexion, que NacoDaco m'avait donné au dernier event. Mais l'ayant peu aimé, je préfère donner un coup de pouce à celui-ci que je n'ai pas fait, mais dont je n'ai entendu que du bien.
*- Yes your grace :* pas fait non plus mais vu ma copine y jouer. ca avait l'air très sympa et ne fera pas redite avec les autres.


J'espère que ça te va, dis moi si certains te font trop tiquer ou ne seraient pas pertinents, si c'est ok je valide sur le site !

----------


## La Chouette

Ma liste pour *sebarnolds* (faudrait vraiment que tu y rajoutes des filtres, histoire qu'on puisse n'afficher que les jeux en blanc, parce que c'est assez chiant de naviguer dans le bousin, d'ailleurs) :
- *Battle Chef Brigade* parce qu'il est en double sur ton Google Sheets et puis parce que c'est un match 3 très sympa
- *Divide by Sheep*, un puzzle-game court et mignon comme tout où on tronçonne des animaux innocents
- *Ori and the Will of the Wisps*, parce qu'il t'a été offert, que t'as fait le premier et que tu l'as adoré
- *The Witness*, un peu long, mais tu sauras assez vite si tu accroches ou non au concept
- *Call of Cthulhu* pour le thème, je pense qu'on fait difficilement plus apocalyptique que notre ami endormi dans sa demeure de R'lyeh

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ma liste pour *sebarnolds* (faudrait vraiment que tu y rajoutes des filtres, histoire qu'on puisse n'afficher que les jeux en blanc, parce que c'est assez chiant de naviguer dans le bousin, d'ailleurs) :
> - *Battle Chef Brigade* parce qu'il est en double sur ton Google Sheets et puis parce que c'est un match 3 très sympa
> - *Divide by Sheep*, un puzzle-game court et mignon comme tout où on tronçonne des animaux innocents
> - *Ori and the Will of the Wisps*, parce qu'il t'a été offert, que t'as fait le premier et que tu l'as adoré
> - *The Witness*, un peu long, mais tu sauras assez vite si tu accroches ou non au concept
> - *Call of Cthulhu* pour le thème, je pense qu'on fait difficilement plus apocalyptique que notre ami endormi dans sa demeure de R'lyeh


Alors...
- Pour les filtres, je me dis que vous saurez le faire vous même  ::):  J'y ai pensé, ça viendra peut-être un jour.
- Cool pour Battle Chef Brigade, j'ai déjà un jeu de moins dans mon backlog rien qu'en retirant le doublon qui était franchement pas à sa place. Je ne sais pas comment il y est arrivé.
- Ca risque d'être chaud pour Ori vu que je pensais jouer au premier d'abord. On verra ça plus tard vu qu'il y a déjà de quoi faire dans le reste de la sélection.

Merci !

----------


## Kulfy

Et voilà pour toi *Altay* :

*Anomaly Warzone Earth* (9h) : APOCALYPSE NOW
*Baba is You* (7h) : Fais-moi un peu bouger ces neurones ! Dans ma liste de souhait depuis un bon moment.
*FTL : Faster Than Light* (13h) : Objectif : Atteindre le Rebel Flagship  ! Je te recommande de cocher "Advanced Edition", et de jouer en mode facile pour commencer.
*Oxenfree* (5h) : Un petit jeu d'aventure pour varier les plaisirs
*Undertale* (10h) :  You are filled with DETERMINATION !

Passe un bon event !

----------


## parpaingue

Pour *Franky Mikey
*

Bleed 2 : Panpan woosh boum
Opus Magnum : Pour faire travailler un peu le cerveau
Detention : PnC horrifique, pas sans défauts mais intéressant notamment d'un point de vue historique
Elderborn : Bim dans les dents
Outer Wilds : c'est juste formidable et c'est le thème

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voici ma sélection pour *Biscuitkzh*  :
- *11-11 Memories Retold* parce que la guerre, c'est quand même l'apocalypse ! On me l'a proposé dans le cadre d'un event passé et j'avais bien aimé le jeu.
- *The Gardens Between*. Un jeu sympa, pas prise de tête. J'avais bien aimé aussi.
- *The Darkness II*. Un jeu très brutal / violent. J'avais adoré le défouloir que c'était.
- *Night in the Woods*. Un jeu très spécial, on aime ou on aime pas. Tu verras vite  ::): 
- *Monkey Island 2*. Parce qu'on ne peut avoir Monkey Island 2 dans son backlog, c'est interdit !

Il y en a plein d'autres dans ton backlog qui sont intéressants, mais bon, je dois me limiter  ::P:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et voici ma sélection pour *Biscuitkzh*  :
> - *11-11 Memories Retold* parce que la guerre, c'est quand même l'apocalypse ! On me l'a proposé dans le cadre d'un event passé et j'avais bien aimé le jeu.
> - *The Gardens Between*. Un jeu sympa, pas prise de tête. J'avais bien aimé aussi.
> - *The Darkness II*. Un jeu très brutal / violent. J'avais adoré le défouloir que c'était.
> - *Night in the Woods*. Un jeu très spécial, on aime ou on aime pas. Tu verras vite 
> - *Monkey Island 2*. Parce qu'on ne peut avoir Monkey Island 2 dans son backlog, c'est interdit !
> 
> Il y en a plein d'autres dans ton backlog qui sont intéressants, mais bon, je dois me limiter


Super, tout me va bien, merci !

----------


## Nono

> Merci !
> 
> Donc pour toi *Nono* 
> 
> *Kathy Rain*: point'n'click avec une excellente ambiance, j'ai eu du mal à n'en choisir qu'un seul.*Shadowrun Returns*: RPG-lite, un univers de fou et une histoire très bien écrite.*Indivisible*: c'est du Metroid-like mais assez dirigiste et plutôt court. Devrait passer tranquillou, même si tu n'es pas accro au genre*Streets of Rage 3*: je t'ai quand même mis un jeu Megadrive, parce que SoR c'est trop cool, et en facile ça se torche en 2h.*Fallout*: jeu de l'Apocalypse, je prends un risque ici, car ça peut être un peu long. Si tu penses que ça ne va pas être possible, on trouvera autre chose !


Merci ! Ayant fait les SoR 1 & 2 avec plaisir, et me gardant le 4 pour le jour où je sortirai de mon abri anti-nucléaire, le 3 est parfait pour s'intercaler.

Fallout, il faudra bien que je le teste un jour, mais comme tu m'as sélectionné un autre RPG (que je veux faire aussi), je préfèrerais un jeu plus court si possible...
Ce serait possible de me mettre *Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit* à la place ? J'ai vu que tu l'avais proposé à un autre coin-coin comme jeu de l'apocalyspe. Promis, je le teste cette fois ci !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> S'il y a personne d'autre je suis chaude dispo !


C'est fait, tu as la main sur la sélection de PeaK.  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Ce serait possible de me mettre *Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit* à la place ? J'ai vu que tu l'avais proposé à un autre coin-coin comme jeu de l'apocalyspe. Promis, je le teste cette fois ci !


Allez  ::): 
Un GA (gentil admin) peut-il s'occuper de ça s'il vous plait?

----------


## Flad

> *Flad*, je regarde ta liste sur BLAEO, je fais la sélection dès que possible !
> 
> Comme je n'utilise pas ce site, je ne dois pas choisir de titre avec la couleur verte, bleue ou rouge devant, c'est ça ?


Yep !

----------


## acdctabs

> Allez 
> Un GA (gentil admin) peut-il s'occuper de ça s'il vous plait?


fait !

----------


## Nono

> - *The Darkness II*. Un jeu très brutal / violent. J'avais adoré le défouloir que c'était.


J'en garde une très bonne impression aussi, alors que je m'attendais à un truc tout juste passable.
Il y a une ambiance, une cohérence, un développement intéressant du perso aussi (avec des passages WTF).
Il y a pas mal de détails sur le lore pour les curieux. La bibliothèque des objets, commentés par le sidekick du héros, vaut aussi le coup d'oeil.

Je n'aurais jamais parié que Digital Extremes puisse sortir un cocktail aussi réussi.

Les contrôles de poulpe (clic droit et gauche pour les armes, A et E pour les tentacules) sont un peu perturbants, peut-être que ça passe mieux au pad, mais un FPS au pad je peux pas.

----------


## NFafa

> L'event de l'APOCALYPSE§§§ est *OUVERT*


Ah mais déjà ??!!! 

J'ai pas trop regardé les dates et je n'ai pas du tout remis à jour ma liste, je fais cela ce soir.

----------


## FoxDy

Pour *pierrecastor* :

- *Metro 2033 Redux*, qui se prête très bien au thème puisqu'il se déroule après une apocalypse nucléaire. Et comme j'ai adoré ce jeu à qui j'ai donné sa chance au dernier event, ce n'est qu'un juste retour des choses que de le proposer à mon tour. Il devrait tourner malgré la config (du moins, je l'espère).
- *ABZÛ*, pour le jeu court de la liste.
- *Hitman Blood Money*, antiquité mais incontournable. Lui c'est sûr, il passera.  ::ninja:: 
- *Crying Suns*, parce qu'après avoir nagé sous l'eau, pourquoi pas aller dans l'espace.
- *Stick it to the man!*, je ne connais pas mais ç'a l'air drôle et WTF.

----------


## Supergounou

> fait !


Merci  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> - *Night in the Woods*. Un jeu très spécial, on aime ou on aime pas. Tu verras vite


Bon choix je pense. Hâte d'avoir ton retour Biscuitkzh !




> - *Stick it to the man!*, je ne connais pas mais ç'a l'air drôle et WTF.


C'est très peu connu, mais c'est vraiment cool à jouer.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> fait !


Je savais même pas que t'étais admin. 

C'est pas toi qui nous a fait des blagues tout à l'heure en remettant les jeux que j'enlevais, quand même ?  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

Cette réput' !  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour *Mofet* ! Pardon d'avoir traîné.

*AER Memories of Old* : un jeu d'aventure/exploration plutôt court et contemplatif.
*DiRT Rally* : comme son nom l'indique ! Un classique du genre. Objectif : remporter un championnat en mode carrière (catégorie/difficulté au choix), le reste du jeu en bonus si tu accroches.
*DOOM* : l'*Apocalypse* a lieu sur Mars ! À toi de stopper l'invasion démoniaque à coups de _glory kills_ et de shotgun dans les appendices faciaux. L'humanité te remercie.
*Remember Me* : action-aventure, un jeu auquel j'ai toujours eu envie de jouer. Je vais pouvoir le faire par procuration !
*Splasher* : action-plateforme, recommandé par Supergounou himself !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour *Franky Mikey
> *
> 
> Bleed 2 : Panpan woosh boum
> Opus Magnum : Pour faire travailler un peu le cerveau
> Detention : PnC horrifique, pas sans défauts mais intéressant notamment d'un point de vue historique
> Elderborn : Bim dans les dents
> Outer Wilds : c'est juste formidable et c'est le thème


Merci, on va faire ça !

----------


## Mofet

Oooh ooh sympa cette petite liste, merci j'ai bien hâte !





> Pour *Mofet* ! Pardon d'avoir traîné.
> 
> *AER Memories of Old* : un jeu d'aventure/exploration plutôt court et contemplatif.
> *DiRT Rally* : comme son nom l'indique ! Un classique du genre. Objectif : remporter un championnat en mode carrière (catégorie/difficulté au choix), le reste du jeu en bonus si tu accroches.
> *DOOM* : l'*Apocalypse* a lieu sur Mars ! À toi de stopper l'invasion démoniaque à coups de _glory kills_ et de shotgun dans les appendices faciaux. L'humanité te remercie.
> *Remember Me* : action-aventure, un jeu auquel j'ai toujours eu envie de jouer. Je vais pouvoir le faire par procuration !
> *Splasher* : action-plateforme, recommandé par Supergounou himself !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Pour *PeaK !*


*Along the Edge (3hrs) :* une VN plutôt originale. J'y ai pas joué mais j'ai fait un autre jeu du même style et des mêmes développeurs et il était super.
*A Plague Tale: Innocence (10hrs) :* un jeu d'aventure, un de mes préférés du 2020. Un développement intéressant au tour de la peste. Beau graphismes, gameplay chouette, super ambience.
*God's Trigger (5hrs) :* jeu d'action roguelike. Pas testé personnellement mais il a l'air vraiment pas mal. Le concept semble intéressant !
*Little Inferno (4hrs) :* un petit jeu où on peut faire sortir le pyromane caché dans notre esprit. Très casual, sauf si tu veux trouver toutes les combos.
*The Long Dark {Jeu de l'Event} :* un survival open world, qui se déroule dans un monde post apocalyptique. Il a l'air bien dans son genre. Il y a plusieurs épisodes si j'ai bien compris. On peut dire que c'est terminé un fois complété le premier ? Ou quand tu en a marre, je sais pas  ::P: 

Voilà, j'espère que ça te va.
Amuse toi bien !

----------


## acdctabs

> Cette réput' !


Ouais ça fait peur.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Pas le temps de regarder ce soir, je vais essayer de faire ça ce week-end mais j'ai ma famille à la maison, ça sera peut-être que dimanche seulement (quand ils seront partis), désolé

----------


## PeaK

> Pour *PeaK !*
> 
> 
> *Along the Edge (3hrs) :* une VN plutôt originale. J'y ai pas joué mais j'ai fait un autre jeu du même style et des mêmes développeurs et il était super.
> *A Plague Tale: Innocence (10hrs) :* un jeu d'aventure, un de mes préférés du 2020. Un développement intéressant au tour de la peste. Beau graphismes, gameplay chouette, super ambience.
> *God's Trigger (5hrs) :* jeu d'action roguelike. Pas testé personnellement mais il a l'air vraiment pas mal. Le concept semble intéressant !
> *Little Inferno (4hrs) :* un petit jeu où on peut faire sortir le pyromane caché dans notre esprit. Très casual, sauf si tu veux trouver toutes les combos.
> *The Long Dark {Jeu de l'Event} :* un survival open world, qui se déroule dans un monde post apocalyptique. Il a l'air bien dans son genre. Il y a plusieurs épisodes si j'ai bien compris. On peut dire que c'est terminé un fois complété le premier ? Ou quand tu en a marre, je sais pas 
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup *Biscuitkzh* de t'être dévouée! Ca sort pas mal de mes habitudes, du coup ce sont de très bon choix. Y'a même un VN, je crois que ce sera une première pour moi!  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Bah, il suffit de mettre à jour quand on finit ou quand on abandonne un jeu. C'est pas trop long, je trouve.


Le souci pour moi c'est plus de gérer les jeux en cours. ça se fait mais ça reste un peu contraignant je trouve

----------


## CornedBeer

> Pas le temps de regarder ce soir, je vais essayer de faire ça ce week-end mais j'ai ma famille à la maison, ça sera peut-être que dimanche seulement (quand ils seront partis), désolé


Pas de soucis !

Pour *doggy_d* :
Sur PS4 :
*Darksiders 2* : ceci est un jeu sur l'Apocalymse.
*Tearaway unfolded* : j'ai la version Vita à faire, je l'avais commencé vite fait et ça a l'air très rafraîchissant.
*Until Dawn* : un jeu d'horreur, pour se changer les idées.

Sur PS3 :
*Darkstalkers Resurrection* : jeu de baston, c'est le jeu court de la sélection. Enfin si t'es pas une quiche comme moi.
*Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishment* : un jeu d'enquêtes qui a eu bonne presse me semble-t-il.

Pas mal de jeux longs (10h et +), mais ta liste en est remplie.  ::P: 
Bons jeux !

----------


## Hilikkus

> Ma liste pour *Hilikkus*  :
> 
> 
> *Batman:  Arkham Asylum (11hrs) :*  Jeu d'action/aventure sur le meilleur superhero ! Je l'ai fait pour l'event précédent et j'ai adoré. L'histoire est très bien, le gameplay super et les graphismes vraiment pas mal pour un jeu du 2009.
> *Blind Drive (1h30) :*  Un jeu de rythme arcade. Je l'ai offert à Franky et il a adoré. Il a l'air bien ! 
> **Frostpunk* {Jeu de l'Event} :*  C'est une apocalypse météorologique ! Celui-ci aussi je l'ai fait lors d'un event et j'ai bien aimé. Il est vraiment bien fait. Super ambiance, gameplay, et musique ! Pour le considérer complété il suffit de finir le premier chapitre je dirais.
> *Hades :* Un de mes jeux préférés de cette année. Je l'ai pas encore terminé mais je l'aime. Il est super chouette. Du graphismes au gameplay, de l'ambiance à l'histoire, c'est vraiment trop bien.
> *Mutazione (6hrs) :* Un jeu d'aventure/exploration. J'ai pas personnellement testé mais il a l'air intéressant et il est dans ma WL.
> 
> S'il y a un souci avec les choix, hésite pas à me dire. Bon event


Merci pour les jeux, je vais regarder ça ! Meme si rien qu'avec Hades je sais que je ne pourrais pas finir l'event à temps  ::cry:: 

Pour Leeoneil, le choix a été simple:

*The Darkside Detective* (3,5h): Un jeu d'aventure avec un duo de policier qui enquete sur des phenomenes paranormaux particulièrement loufoques
*Celeste* (8h): Plateforme gentil et exigeant à la fois
*Primordia* (jeu de l'event) Point & click ou on incarne un robot des siècles après que les humains aient disparu de la surface de la Terre.
*Psychonauts* (12h): Le classique de Tim Schafer.
*Whisper of a Machine* (6h): jeu d'enquete cyberpunk

----------


## pierrecastor

@jullebarge : 

Ma proposition : 

*Disco Elysium* (21 pour la quête principale), c'est un des jeux qui m'a le plus marqué ces dernières années. Et c'est l’apocalypse dans le cerveau du protagoniste.
Si c'est trop long ou que ton heure passé dessus t'a clairement rebuté, dit moi et on trouvera autre chose.
*Ori and the blind forest* (11h) ? , mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est ta catégorie "ABC chalenge"
*Braid* (5h) : Un petit bijou de jeu, pour lecteur de Télérama et auditeur du Masque et la plume. 
*Hob* (10h) : Pour la détente, et pi c'est post apo. Mignon, mais post apo quand même.
*Papo & Yo* (4h), un jeu narratif court, mais intense en émotion. 





> Pour *pierrecastor* :
> 
> - *Metro 2033 Redux*, qui se prête très bien au thème puisqu'il se déroule après une apocalypse nucléaire. Et comme j'ai adoré ce jeu à qui j'ai donné sa chance au dernier event, ce n'est qu'un juste retour des choses que de le proposer à mon tour. Il devrait tourner malgré la config (du moins, je l'espère).
> - *ABZÛ*, pour le jeu court de la liste.
> - *Hitman Blood Money*, antiquité mais incontournable. Lui c'est sûr, il passera. 
> - *Crying Suns*, parce qu'après avoir nagé sous l'eau, pourquoi pas aller dans l'espace.
> - *Stick it to the man!*, je ne connais pas mais ç'a l'air drôle et WTF.



Merci, cette liste m'a l'air bien sympa. Metro, ça fait longtemps que je veux en faire un. J'aime bien les trip à la Journey, donc ABZU cool. Ca me fera plaisir de refaire un hitman, il me semble que je n'avais fait que les 2 premiers.
Crying sun, j'y ai jouer 2 ou 3 heures, une bonne occasion de me refaire quelques run dans ce FTL like de bon aloi.Et Stick it to the man! à effectivement l'air WTF.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Merci pour les jeux, je vais regarder ça ! Meme si rien qu'avec Hades je sais que je ne pourrais pas finir l'event à temps


Après t'es pas obligé de le finir complètement même arriver jusqu'à ma première fin pourrait le faire.

Mais si tu veux je te le change.

----------


## Eurok

Pour @FoxDy 

Le plus proche du thème :
*The Walking Dead : A New Frontier* (8h) j'ai une mince expérience sur ces jeux mais j'avais fait une petite heure sur le premier épisode et c'était sympa avec son petit lot de décision qui déchirent le coeur au propre comme au figuré ! 

*Rise Of The Tomb Raider* (13h pour l'histoire principale) je suppose que tu as déjà fait le précédent épisode. Si cette suite est du même acabit, alors ça rentrerait presque dans le thème entre les décors en ruine et les conditions de (sur)vie précaires de Lara.

*Beyond Good & Evil* (11/13H) tu acceptes les antiquités et tu as listé d'autres plateformes, alors voilà l'occasion de lancer Ubisoft Connect ! Le jeu a une bonne réputation que je ne peux hélas pas confirmer mais bon soyons fous ! 

*Neo Cab* (4H) A la base je voulais varier la liste avec Surviving Mars mais je lui ai préféré un jeu à la durée de vie plus courte, le seul de ta liste qui ne dépasse pas 5 heures si j'ai bien vu. Je n'ai aucune info, ça risque de faire vaguement doublon avec TWD: ANF dans le genre mais bon sinon j'aurais été trop méchant en temps de jeu imposé. 

*Crash Bandicoot 2 et 3 de la N.Sane Trilogy* ( 5/6H par épisodes) : pour finir sur une note plus joyeuse et en souvenir de mes années sur PlayStation, la folle ambiance de ce bon vieux Crash Bandicoot ainsi que la prise de tête sur certains niveaux, ceux avec le défilement inversé par exemple dans lesquels on doit mémorisé la positions des plateformes. Comme j'ai été peu sympa sur les durées de de vie des jeux choisis, je te laisse la possibilité de ne finir que le deuxième épisode pour valider celui-ci. 

*_Joker_ (et sans jeu de mots) si l'un des jeux ne te plait vraiment pas je te propose: 
*Batman : The Telltale Series* : (8h30) (encore un Telltalle, c'est pour ça qu'il est là) une amie me l'a chaudement recommandé ainsi que sa suite, je n'ai pas encore tenté mais je lui fais confiance et voilà pourquoi je te le propose. Et puis qui n'aime pas Batman ?  (en plus cela te mettra dans l'ambiance pour la sortie de The Batman au ciné)

----------


## Ruvon

> Ma liste pour *Ruvon* ! J'ai tâché de coller au thème quand je pouvais (je sais, c'est que un seul !), et de varier les genres de jeu.
> 
> *- Into the breach :* le jeu du thème ! Refais Pacific Rim mais en iso, par les créateurs de FTL, un bijou de peaufinage que j'avais adoré vaincre. Ca se finit rapidement mais tu peux y rejouer des heures si tu as aimé.
> *- Bioshock Remastered :* le jeu a un peu vieilli et perdu de son caractère révolutionnaire de l'époque, mais je pense que c'est chouette de le faire pour comprendre ce qu'il a apporté. Et c'est un peu l'apocalypse dans Rapture !
> *- Life is strange :* mon coup de coeur d'il y a quelques années. C'est très narratif, ça fait revivre des sensations adolescentes, et y a une apocalypse en scène d'intro si je dis pas de bêtises.
> *- Return of the Obra Dinn :* j'ai hésité avec The Witness comme jeu de réflexion, que NacoDaco m'avait donné au dernier event. Mais l'ayant peu aimé, je préfère donner un coup de pouce à celui-ci que je n'ai pas fait, mais dont je n'ai entendu que du bien.
> *- Yes your grace :* pas fait non plus mais vu ma copine y jouer. ca avait l'air très sympa et ne fera pas redite avec les autres.
> 
> 
> J'espère que ça te va, dis moi si certains te font trop tiquer ou ne seraient pas pertinents, si c'est ok je valide sur le site !


Excellente sélection, que des jeux que je dois faire depuis bien trop longtemps  ::):  C'est parfait, merci !

Ma liste pour *saelix* :

*Metro 2033 Redux* : jeu de l'event, parce que c'est un peu l'apocalypse dans le métro.

*To the Moon* : une de mes plus belles découvertes lors d'un event du backlog.

*Unheard* : un jeu original dans son concept, même s'il faut comprendre l'anglais à l'oral.

*Stories Untold* : un jeu de puzzle / aventure au gameplay... varié.

*The Wolf Among Us* : un des meilleurs TellTale, dans un univers très réussi.

----------


## doggy d

> Pas de soucis !
> 
> Pour *doggy_d* :
> Sur PS4 :
> *Darksiders 2* : ceci est un jeu sur l'Apocalymse.
> *Tearaway unfolded* : j'ai la version Vita à faire, je l'avais commencé vite fait et ça a l'air très rafraîchissant.
> *Until Dawn* : un jeu d'horreur, pour se changer les idées.
> 
> Sur PS3 :
> ...


Super choix !
(je suis juste tiraillé avec Darksiders 2 que j'avais laissé dans ma liste en pensant faire le premier entretemps mais je ne l'ai jamais lancé... Je ne sais pas s'il est primordial de faire le 1 avant le 2...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca marche ! 
> 
> Alors, voici ce que je te propose :
> ...
> Est-ce que la liste te convient ? Ou préfères-tu que je change des titres ?


Je te propose :

VVVVVV : le jeu court du lot, une belle découverte, originale et avec des musiques qui déchirent. On peut mourir souvent mais les phases de jeu sont tellement courtes qu'on y arrive quand même.

Syberia : un point and clic qui m'avait bien émerveillé à l'époque et qui est devenu un classique (petit clin d'oeil à Benoît Sokal, décédé en mai) 

Nuclear Throne : un rogue-like génial, avec une pêche d'enfer et des musiques d'anthologie, qui font que j'y reviens toujours (sans jamais l'avoir terminé, tombant au dernier boss). A essayer absolument

Black Mesa : j'ai vu sur Steam que tu connaissais la licence, donc rien à dire sur cette perle  ::): 

Final Fantasy VI : Désolé d'avoir choisi un jeu long mais, sur Steam, j'ai vu que tu pouvais consacrer du temps à de belles perles du RPG (Kotor, Persona 4, New Vegas, FF XIII), donc je voulais te donner une bonne raison de lancer FF6, celui qui m'a fait tomber et aimer les JRPG (sur le portage GBA à l'époque).

Sans spoiler, 3 jeux de la liste sont en lien avec l'APOCALYPSE   ::w00t::

----------


## MystickTroy

> Je te propose :
> 
> VVVVVV : le jeu court du lot, une belle découverte, originale et avec des musiques qui déchirent. On peut mourir souvent mais les phases de jeu sont tellement courtes qu'on y arrive quand même.
> 
> Syberia : un point and clic qui m'avait bien émerveillé à l'époque et qui est devenu un classique (petit clin d'oeil à Benoît Sokal, décédé en mai) 
> 
> Nuclear Throne : un rogue-like génial, avec une pêche d'enfer et des musiques d'anthologie, qui font que j'y reviens toujours (sans jamais l'avoir terminé, tombant au dernier boss). A essayer absolument
> 
> Black Mesa : j'ai vu sur Steam que tu connaissais la licence, donc rien à dire sur cette perle 
> ...


Tout me va parfaitement ! Supers choix, j'ai hâte de découvrir les titres que tu m'as sélectionnés  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

Pour répondre à des messages vus plus haut, effectivement, pour ma part, tous les jeux qui sont dans la liste backlog de mon google doc sont TOUS sélectionnables (environ 900 jeux) et ils ont été triés sur le volet parmis les 3500 de la liste générale.
Même s'ils ont déjà été sélectionnés dans une liste aucun problème pour me le redonner, si je ne l'ai pas enlevé de la liste c'est juste que je n'avais pas eu le temps de les tester/faire.
Donc je considère quand je fais ma liste pour un joueur que je peux tout choisir parmi ce qu'il me précise dans sa description.

Bon Parpaing, je m'attèle à la tâche pour ta liste  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Pour répondre à des messages vus plus haut, effectivement, pour ma part, tous les jeux qui sont dans la liste backlog de mon google doc sont TOUS sélectionnables (environ 900 jeux) et ils ont été triés sur le volet parmis les 3500 de la liste générale.
> Même s'ils ont déjà été sélectionnés dans une liste aucun problème pour me le redonner, si je ne l'ai pas enlevé de la liste c'est juste que je n'avais pas eu le temps de les tester/faire.
> Donc je considère quand je fais ma liste pour un joueur que je peux tout choisir parmi ce qu'il me précise dans sa description.


C'est bien monsieur  :Indeed: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> . 
> *_Joker_ 
> *Batman*


_I see what you did there_  ::trollface::

----------


## PeaK

Voici la selection pour *darkvador*, des jeux si possible très courts et en VR:

*Naked Sun*, un FPS futuriste en VR
*Serial Cleaner*, un jeu de concierge d'infiltration, où c'est l'apocalypse quand tu arrives sur les lieux des crimes.
*Mini Metro*, une simu minimaliste assez détente. Les parties dures quelques minutes, ca se prête bien aux petites sessions de jeux.
*Divide by sheep*, un casse tête court, divisé en niveau, qui permet donc de faire des sessions rapides aussi.
*Star Wars Squadrons*, parce que quand même... En jeu compatible VR, pas trop long, avec de très bons retours et en plus proposé à *darkvador*, j'étais obligé!

----------


## maxtidus10

Donc voici la liste pour *Parpaing* :

Comme d'habitude, je vais faire une liste uniquement avec des jeux que j'ai moi-même terminé. Même si ce ne sont sans doute pas les meilleurs de la liste :

- *Closure* (6-8h) : Un petit jeu de réflexion qui ne paye pas de mine, et qui repose sur le principe que tout ce qui est éclairé existe, et ce qui ne l'est pas n'existe pas. Le jeu dure pile poil le temps qu'il faut pour faire le tour de son concept, il est sympa sans être trop bloquant même sur les derniers niveaux.

- *Invisible Inc* (7-20h) : Un jeu découvert grâce à l'event que j'avais vraiment apprécié, de part ce concept que je n'avais jamais vu avant, un jeu d'infiltration tactique au tour par tour, avec une rejouabilité assez énorme même si je me suis contenté de le finir une fois.

- *Dirt 3 Complete Edition* (15-25h) : Un jeu d'bagnole ma gueule pour faire des dérapages dans la fumée… Bon si tu as un volant/pédalier pour ton PC ça reste quand même plus sympa, j'avais apprécié le faire comme ça (sauf les épreuves de gymkhana).

- *SubNautica* (29-44h mais objectif de 15h) : Un jeu incroyable. Personnellement, ce jeu a été une claque énorme. Je me suis plongé dedans en pensant découvrir un jeu de survie sous-marine, mais c'est tellement plus que ça ! C'est un jeu à l'immersion totale (dans tous les sens du terme). Comme objectif à réussir en moins de 15h (pour valider le jeu pour l'event) : "construire le seamoth".

- *Grim Fandango Remastered* (10-12h) : Jeu dans le thème de l'event (le monde des morts quand même c'est apocalyptique) On me l'avait donné aussi à faire pour un event, et je me rappel m'être plongé dans cette joli histoire, avec ses doublages somptueux et ses musiques qui mettent vraiment dans l'ambiance. Une belle petite aventure.

J'espère que ça te convient !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> @jullebarge : 
> 
> Ma proposition : 
> 
> *Disco Elysium* (21 pour la quête principale), c'est un des jeux qui m'a le plus marqué ces dernières années. Et c'est l’apocalypse dans le cerveau du protagoniste.
> Si c'est trop long ou que ton heure passé dessus t'a clairement rebuté, dit moi et on trouvera autre chose.
> *Ori and the blind forest* (11h) ? , mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est ta catégorie "ABC chalenge"
> *Braid* (5h) : Un petit bijou de jeu, pour lecteur de Télérama et auditeur du Masque et la plume. 
> *Hob* (10h) : Pour la détente, et pi c'est post apo. Mignon, mais post apo quand même.
> *Papo & Yo* (4h), un jeu narratif court, mais intense en émotion.


Merci pour cette liste !

Disco j'avais juste fait le début pour tester et je suis prêt à le recommencer, pas de souci. Par contre c'est un peu long à mon goût (je pense qu'il faut bien plus que 21h pour faire le tour avec les quêtes annexes) et j'ai pas trop envie de le rusher, du coup je préfère que tu choisisses un autre jeu.
Et Ori j'ai déjà 3h dessus et je compte pas repartir de zéro, ça me gène pas de continuer mais je sais pas trop si c'est dans l'esprit de l'event du coup, à voir avec les organisateurs ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pas de problème pour moi.

Ca me fait un jeu de moins à modifier.  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

L'esprit de l'event reste de virer des jeux de son backlog. Si t'as fait que 3hrs sur le jeu mais l'event est l'occasion de le reprendre et soit le terminer soit l'abandonner, pourquoi pas.

C'est pas un competition après tout, du coup moi je verrais pas ça come "tricher".

----------


## Ruben Rybnik

Salut !  l'event me fait de l'oeil depuis plusieurs éditions mais dernièrement je n'ai pas trop trainé sur les forums CPC et ai donc loupé le démarrage de cette dernière...

Possibilité de s'inscrire en retardataire s'il vous plait ?  :^_^: 

(suis en train d'éditer un tableur avec tous mes jeux non finis / jamais joués (Steam, GOG, Epic) pffiou !  ::wacko::  )

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pas de souci ! Je t'envoie par MP le code pour activer ton compte, puis je t'ajouterai à l'event en cours une fois que tu nous donneras le feu vert au niveau de ton tableur.  ::): 

Qui serait volontaire pour te faire une liste ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> L'esprit de l'event reste de virer des jeux de son backlog. Si t'as fait que 3hrs sur le jeu mais l'event est l'occasion de le reprendre et soit le terminer soit l'abandonner, pourquoi pas.
> 
> C'est pas un competition après tout, du coup moi je verrais pas ça come "tricher".


Ok du coup on garde Ori, nickel, j'avais très envie de le continuer.

----------


## Ruben Rybnik

Merci !
Feu vert (ma liste en signature)  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Pas de souci ! Je t'envoie par MP le code pour activer ton compte, puis je t'ajouterai à l'event en cours une fois que tu nous donneras le feu vert au niveau de ton tableur. 
> 
> Qui serait volontaire pour te faire une liste ?


volontaire si besoin

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Merci !
> Feu vert (ma liste en signature)


Bienvenue !

Tu pourras mettre ta liste sur ton compte du site aussi, c'est sûrement plus efficace pour la personne qui va choisir tes jeux  :;):

----------


## FoxDy

> Pour @FoxDy 
> 
> Le plus proche du thème :
> *The Walking Dead : A New Frontier* (8h) j'ai une mince expérience sur ces jeux mais j'avais fait une petite heure sur le premier épisode et c'était sympa avec son petit lot de décision qui déchirent le coeur au propre comme au figuré ! 
> 
> *Rise Of The Tomb Raider* (13h pour l'histoire principale) je suppose que tu as déjà fait le précédent épisode. Si cette suite est du même acabit, alors ça rentrerait presque dans le thème entre les décors en ruine et les conditions de (sur)vie précaires de Lara.
> 
> *Beyond Good & Evil* (11/13H) tu acceptes les antiquités et tu as listé d'autres plateformes, alors voilà l'occasion de lancer Ubisoft Connect ! Le jeu a une bonne réputation que je ne peux hélas pas confirmer mais bon soyons fous ! 
> 
> ...


Merci Eurok, c'est parfait ! 

C'est cool de ta part d'avoir mis un Joker (très à propos en plus), il sera peut-être utilisé si l'optimisation de Rise of The Tomb Raider est égale à celle de Deus Ex Mankind Divided. Ce dernier avait mis mon PC sur les rotules, j'avais peiné pour le boucler.

Allez c'est parti, j'ai intérêt à profiter du week-end pour avancer un peu.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci, cette liste m'a l'air bien sympa. Metro, ça fait longtemps que je veux en faire un. J'aime bien les trip à la Journey, donc ABZU cool. Ca me fera plaisir de refaire un hitman, il me semble que je n'avais fait que les 2 premiers.
> Crying sun, j'y ai jouer 2 ou 3 heures, une bonne occasion de me refaire quelques run dans ce FTL like de bon aloi.Et Stick it to the man! à effectivement l'air WTF.


Contente que la liste te plaise ! Je l'officialise sur le site de l'event. Bel event à toi !  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

> Ah mais déjà ??!!! 
> 
> J'ai pas trop regardé les dates et je n'ai pas du tout remis à jour ma liste, je fais cela ce soir.


Salut NFafa, j'ai choisi 5 jeux dans ta liste en essayant de varier les genres en restant pas trop loin du thème (sauf pour un qui sera de saison). Je te propose :

- *Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon* : le seul Far Cry que j'ai réussi à terminer puisqu'il est assez court pour être terminé avant de devenir ennuyeux. Le jeu est très amusant, je l'ai aussi choisi pour le thème même si ce n'est qu'évoqué (ça se passe après une guerre mondiale et nucléaire).

- *Costume Quest* : pas dans le thème mais si jamais t'es d'humeur à faire un petit jeu pour Halloween... je n'y ai pas joué mais le jeu semble avoir des bons retours, un de plus de ta part serait pas de refus  ::P: 

- *The Walking Dead: Season 2* : il y avait plusieurs choix pour le post apo version zomblards, j'ai choisi celui-ci parce que j'ai joué aux autres de ta liste et je m'étais beaucoup ennuyé devant. En espérant que tu ais fait et apprécié la première saison  ::unsure:: 
Je n'ai pas joué à cet épisode, de mémoire il était plutôt apprécié.

- *Tesla Effect: A Tex Murphy Adventure* : je voulais piocher un deuxième jeu marrant dans tes listes du coup j'ai été fouillé dans ta seconde  ::P: 
J'avais trouvé ce point & click très amusant et sans que les énigmes soient tordues (je me suis méfié de The Dig, peut-être à tort). C'est pas le cœur du jeu mais ça se passe dans un après troisième guerre mondiale. Le temps sur HLTB est surestimé, je l'avais terminé en à peu près 8 heures sans me presser.

- *Darksiders* : tu proposais de choisir un jeu plus long, tu devrais pouvoir rester sous les 25 heures en ligne droite. Pour le thème ça se pose là  :X1: 
Je n'y ai pas joué non plus mais quelques connaissances l'ont fait à l'époque et en ont un bon souvenir.

En espérant que ça te convienne  :;):

----------


## NFafa

Avec un profile steam de 2000+ jeux, et des contraintes de sélection assez forte (jeu en 2d  ::happy2:: ), la sélection pour *Supergounou* n'a pas été facile, mais elle est prête :

*Bad Mojo Redux (3h)*  : un jeu assez original pour son époque (ancienne !) et qui se finit rapidemment
*Crimsonland (4,5h)* : un autre petit jeu qui défoule bien, tout bête mais bien foutu. Un peu aléatoire mais les parties étant courtes ça n'est pas un problème. Vu les monstres qui se baladent dans le jeu, on pourra considérer ce monde comme *Apocalyptique* !
*Kingdom rush (8,5h) :*     Un des meilleurs tower defense, toujours aussi sympa à jouer (c'est le seul jeu que j'ai sur mon portable)
*Where the Water Tastes Like Wine (12h)* : celui là je ne le connais pas mais ça l'air vraiment original
*Commandos : Behind Enemy Lines (23,5h)* : un grand classique du début des années 2000, qui a défini un nouveau genre, et qui, à mon avis, fonctionne toujours aussi bien. Si c'est un peu trop long on pourrait le remplacer par Curious Expedition

----------


## Franky Mikey

> volontaire si besoin


Merci, Ruben Rybnik est ajouté à l'event, et tu as la main pour sélectionner ses jeux. C'est parti !  ::):

----------


## Scylite

Pareil s'il y a besoin de donner des jeux à quelqu'un d'autre je suis opé, j'aime bien faire ça.




> Excellente sélection, que des jeux que je dois faire depuis bien trop longtemps  C'est parfait, merci !
> 
> Ma liste pour *saelix* :
> 
> *Metro 2033 Redux* : jeu de l'event, parce que c'est un peu l'apocalypse dans le métro.
> 
> *To the Moon* : une de mes plus belles découvertes lors d'un event du backlog.
> 
> *Unheard* : un jeu original dans son concept, même s'il faut comprendre l'anglais à l'oral.
> ...



Super alors, liste validé sur le site. Pour l'anecdote, sache que tu tiens la chandelle chez nous, je t'ai donné tes jeux et tu donne les siens à ma copine  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour l'anecdote, sache que tu tiens la chandelle chez nous, je t'ai donné tes jeux et tu donne les siens à ma copine


 :Mellow2: 

J'ai proposé des choses assez différentes je crois, du FPS, du narratif sans gameplay et du puzzle / aventure  ::P: 

Je le redis quand même, Unheard demande un certain niveau de compréhension de l'anglais à l'oral, si besoin, pas hésiter à demander à changer  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Oh la la il y a un autre couple sur ce topic !  :Mellow2:

----------


## La Chouette

> Oh la la il y a un autre multi-compte sur ce topic !


ftfy  ::trollface::

----------


## CornedBeer

> Super choix !
> (je suis juste tiraillé avec Darksiders 2 que j'avais laissé dans ma liste en pensant faire le premier entretemps mais je ne l'ai jamais lancé... Je ne sais pas s'il est primordial de faire le 1 avant le 2...)


Ah je pensais que tu l'avais déjà fait vu qu'il était pas dans la liste et que le 2 est pas entre parenthèse. 
Dans ce cas fais le premier. Confirme moi que tu l'as et on demande à un modo de faire le changement. 
Sinon je choisis un autre jeu ...

----------


## Altay

> Et voilà pour toi *Altay* :
> 
> *Anomaly Warzone Earth* (9h) : APOCALYPSE NOW
> *Baba is You* (7h) : Fais-moi un peu bouger ces neurones ! Dans ma liste de souhait depuis un bon moment.
> *FTL : Faster Than Light* (13h) : Objectif : Atteindre le Rebel Flagship  ! Je te recommande de cocher "Advanced Edition", et de jouer en mode facile pour commencer.
> *Oxenfree* (5h) : Un petit jeu d'aventure pour varier les plaisirs
> *Undertale* (10h) :  You are filled with DETERMINATION !
> 
> Passe un bon event !


Alors merci mais euh… quelle liste tu as regardé ?  ::unsure::  j'en ai déjà fini 2 sur 5 (et même 3 sur 5, bien que pas avec la "vraie fin"). Je viens de voir qu'il y avait une erreur dans le lien sur mon profil donc je l'ai mis à jour avec une vraie sélection de jeux de mon backlog.

Concrètement tu peux laisser *Anomaly Warzone Earth* et *Oxenfre**e* (que je n'ai jamais touché), mais il faudrait remplacer *Baba is You*, *FTL* et *Undertale*. Désolé !

----------


## Supergounou

> Avec un profile steam de 2000+ jeux, et des contraintes de sélection assez forte (jeu en 2d ), la sélection pour *Supergounou* n'a pas été facile, mais elle est prête


Au moins y a du choix  ::ninja:: 
Merci pour la liste !  :;):

----------


## Altay

Et sinon, pour *La Chouette*, ma sélection (tu n'as pas beaucoup de jeux dans ton backlog que je connais donc c'est à moitié à l'aveugle pour certains !) :

 *Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War* (~15h pour la campagne) : RTS à l'ancienne avec de la bagarre, de la bagarre, de la bagarre. Si ça te plaît, il y a ensuite trois jeux additionnels avec le même moteur et les mêmes mécanismes mais plus de contenu (Winter Assault, Dark Crusade et Soulstorm). *Amnesia : The Dark Descent* (~8h) : jeu d'horreur à la première personne, parfait pour les longues soirées autour d'Halloween. *Grim Fandango Remastered* (~11h) : point & click rigolo de chez LucasArts/DoubleFine dans le squelette d'un agent du département des morts. *Shadow Warrior* (~13h) : FPS pan pan slash slash avec des flingues et des katanas maudits. *Endless Space* (~15h) : un 4X de stratégie au tour par tour dans l'espace. Pas de fin précise, disons qu'une victoire suffit.

----------


## MystickTroy

Comme je suis un boulet avec des gros doigts, j'ai supprimé le message avec ta liste *Flad*. Du coup, je te la remets ici :

- *Call of Juarez Gunslinger* : un shooter très sympa et plutôt court, dont le point fort est sa narration.
- *If on a winter's night, four travellers* : Très court et, pour ma part, un gros coup de coeur pour cet hommage aux vieux jeux LucasArts !
- *Resident Evil 4* : ma découverte de la saga et un jeu qui se laisse encore très agréablement jouer !
- *LEGO Lord of the Rings* : C'est un peu idiot, c'est plein d'humour, ça se joue facilement, c'est un petit moment agréable !
- *Darksiders* : le jeu de la thématique, qui se déroule en plein apocalypse !

J'espère que ça te convient ! Si tu souhaites un changement, n'hésite pas à me le dire !

----------


## doggy d

> Ah je pensais que tu l'avais déjà fait vu qu'il était pas dans la liste et que le 2 est pas entre parenthèse. 
> Dans ce cas fais le premier. Confirme moi que tu l'as et on demande à un modo de faire le changement. 
> Sinon je choisis un autre jeu ...


Oui parfait, ok pour permuter sur le 1er !
Je n'avais pas encore vu ton message et l'ai entamé d'initiative ce matin (sur PC, "Warmastered Edition"), franchement j'adore  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

> Alors merci mais euh… quelle liste tu as regardé ?  j'en ai déjà fini 2 sur 5 (et même 3 sur 5, bien que pas avec la "vraie fin"). Je viens de voir qu'il y avait une erreur dans le lien sur mon profil donc je l'ai mis à jour avec une vraie sélection de jeux de mon backlog.
> 
> Concrètement tu peux laisser *Anomaly Warzone Earth* et *Oxenfre**e* (que je n'ai jamais touché), mais il faudrait remplacer *Baba is You*, *FTL* et *Undertale*. Désolé !


Comme je te l'ai dit plus haut, ton lien était périmé, donc je m'étais rabattu sur ta liste steam, sur les jeux où tu n'avais aucun succès de débloqué.
Je regarde avec le nouveau lien  :;):

----------


## CornedBeer

> Oui parfait, ok pour permuter sur le 1er !
> Je n'avais pas encore vu ton message et l'ai entamé d'initiative ce matin (sur PC, "Warmastered Edition"), franchement j'adore


Ces modos sont décidément trop rapides, la modif a déjà été faite sur le site.  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Ces modos sont décidément trop rapides, la modif a déjà été faite sur le site.


On est gâtés, c'est clair  :Perfect: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci !
> Feu vert (ma liste en signature)


Voilà ta liste :

*Samurai Shodown NeoGeo Collection* : Une super compilation (reprenant tous les classiques plus une version inédite du numéro 5 et des tas de goodies pour les fans de la série et de la Neo Geo), je te propose de terminer un seul jeu de la série au choix (perso j'adore les 2-3-4), c'est rapide

*Darksiders Warmastered Edition* : Le jeu sur le thème de l'Event, je viens de l'entamer et j'adore (les premières heures sont assez actions et linéaires mais après ça s'oriente sur un beau mélange God of War/Zelda, dans une ambiance Halloween  :;): 

*Undertale* : Un classique instantané, de par son originalité, son ton, son histoire, ses musiques, etc. et court

*Gone Home* : Franchement une belle surprise (autant ne pas en dire trop)

*Amnesia: The Dark Descent* : La claque horrifique que nous aimons tous prendre au moment des fêtes d'Halloween  :;): 

A part Darksiders, je t'ai mis au menu des jeux à la durée de vie plus ou moins courte pour ton premier Event, "l'appétit vient en mangeant"   ::trollface::

----------


## saelix

> Ma liste pour *saelix* :
> 
> *Metro 2033 Redux* : jeu de l'event, parce que c'est un peu l'apocalypse dans le métro.
> 
> *To the Moon* : une de mes plus belles découvertes lors d'un event du backlog.
> 
> *Unheard* : un jeu original dans son concept, même s'il faut comprendre l'anglais à l'oral.
> 
> *Stories Untold* : un jeu de puzzle / aventure au gameplay... varié.
> ...


C'est parfait cette sélection, j'ai hâte de découvrir tout ça ! Pour Unheard, pas de problème, je suis à l'aise avec l'anglais donc on peut garder  ::): 

Et voici ma liste pour *Kaelis* (on est pas loin d'avoir le même pseudo dis !) :

*Zombie Night Terror :* pour vivre l'apocalypse du côté des zombies ! Et aussi parce qu'il est censé être similaire à Binding of Isaac (d'après Steam) qui est dans tes jeux préférés. Je ne connais pas mais le concept a l'air fun et puis c'est 100% dans le thème.

*F.E.A.R. 2 : Project origin :* pour vivre l'apocalypse du côté des gros durs ! Là encore, je ne connais pas mais ça a l'air tout à fait dans le thème et a priori tu as beaucoup aimé le premier.

*Limbo :* c'est rapide à faire, la DA vaut le détour, et c'est à la fois glauque et touchant.

*Portal :* ai-je besoin de justifier ce choix ? C'est un classique, c'est fun, ça a bien vieilli, et puis il y a quand même une super chanson. (Par contre je peux changer si tu es très sensible au motion sickness, parce que dans ce cas ça risque d'être compliqué)

*Absolute Drift :* parce qu'il va falloir se détendre un peu après tout ça, et quel meilleur moyen qu'en faisant des dérapages sur de la musique électro  ::P: 

Dis-moi si ça te convient !

----------


## Kulfy

Et voilà ta liste à jour Altay :
*Anomaly Warzone Earth* (9h) : APOCALYPSE NOW
*Celeste* (13h) : Un excellent platformer. Pour valider le jeu, atteindre le sommet !
*Machinarium* (5.5h) : Il a injustement traîné dans mon backlog pendant des années, avant d'en sortir il y a quelques events de cela. Un point&click dans de superbes décors, et des animations qui ne pourront manquer de t'arracher un sourire.
*Oxenfree* (5h) : Un petit jeu d'aventure pour varier les plaisirs
*Psychonauts* (15h) : Plus de raison de ne pas se mettre au premier maintenant que le 2 est (enfin) sorti.

Si quelqu'un croise Tigri quelque part, dites lui qu'il me manque ma liste  :Cell:

----------


## Ruben Rybnik

> Voilà ta liste :
> 
> *Samurai Shodown NeoGeo Collection* : Une super compilation (reprenant tous les classiques plus une version inédite du numéro 5 et des tas de goodies pour les fans de la série et de la Neo Geo), je te propose de terminer un seul jeu de la série au choix (perso j'adore les 2-3-4), c'est rapide
> 
> *Darksiders Warmastered Edition* : Le jeu sur le thème de l'Event, je viens de l'entamer et j'adore (les premières heures sont assez actions et linéaires mais après ça s'oriente sur un beau mélange God of War/Zelda, dans une ambiance Halloween 
> 
> *Undertale* : Un classique instantané, de par son originalité, son ton, son histoire, ses musiques, etc. et court
> 
> *Gone Home* : Franchement une belle surprise (autant ne pas en dire trop)
> ...


Super sélection !  À part Undertale que je souhaitais faire depuis un moment, les autres sont totalement inconnus au bataillon (merci à Epic pour les titres gratuits à la pelle  ::P: )
Très content d'être dans la découverte totale.
Merci  ::love:: 




> Bienvenue !
> 
> Tu pourras mettre ta liste sur ton compte du site aussi, c'est sûrement plus efficace pour la personne qui va choisir tes jeux


Bonne idée, merci, c'est désormais à jour !

----------


## Altay

> Et voilà ta liste à jour Altay :
> *Anomaly Warzone Earth* (9h) : APOCALYPSE NOW
> *Celeste* (13h) : Un excellent platformer. Pour valider le jeu, atteindre le sommet !
> *Machinarium* (5.5h) : Il a injustement traîné dans mon backlog pendant des années, avant d'en sortir il y a quelques events de cela. Un point&click dans de superbes décors, et des animations qui ne pourront manquer de t'arracher un sourire.
> *Oxenfree* (5h) : Un petit jeu d'aventure pour varier les plaisirs
> *Psychonauts* (15h) : Plus de raison de ne pas se mettre au premier maintenant que le 2 est (enfin) sorti.


Merci ! Je vais installer ça de ce pas.

 :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Super ! Je viens de trouver 15Go sur mon disque dur pour installer Call of Cthulhu  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Comme je suis un boulet avec des gros doigts, j'ai supprimé le message avec ta liste *Flad*. Du coup, je te la remets ici :
> 
> - *Call of Juarez Gunslinger* : un shooter très sympa et plutôt court, dont le point fort est sa narration.
> - *If on a winter's night, four travellers* : Très court et, pour ma part, un gros coup de coeur pour cet hommage aux vieux jeux LucasArts !
> - *Resident Evil 4* : ma découverte de la saga et un jeu qui se laisse encore très agréablement jouer !
> - *LEGO Lord of the Rings* : C'est un peu idiot, c'est plein d'humour, ça se joue facilement, c'est un petit moment agréable !
> - *Darksiders* : le jeu de la thématique, qui se déroule en plein apocalypse !
> 
> J'espère que ça te convient ! Si tu souhaites un changement, n'hésite pas à me le dire !


Excellente liste, merci !
Me reste plus qu'à retrouver un PC fonctionnel  :Emo:

----------


## Scylite

Mais j'ai pas encore mes jeuuuux  ::cry::

----------


## maxtidus10

> Mais j'ai pas encore mes jeuuuux


Moi non plus  :Emo:

----------


## Nacodaco

Désolé Maxtidus je suis en week-end. Si je n'ai pas le temps de faire ta sélection ce soir tu l'auras demain, je ne t'ai pas oublié  :;): 

D'ailleurs je n'ai pas mes jeux non plus  ::'(:

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai réussi à trouver un moment pour faire la liste de *CornedBeer*.
J'ai essayé de respecter les consignes et j'ai choisi uniquement des jeux Switch et Vita comme demandé ;
- *A short hike*: petit jeu très court mais très mignon et sympathique, ça serait dommage de passer à côté
- *Inside*: assez court également et excellent, je l'avais fait lors d'un précédent event et j'avais beaucoup aimé. Ça colle pas mal au thème Apocalypse je trouve
-*Ori and the blind forest*: j'y ai joué 3h et je l'ai à finir dans cet event, le début est absolument génial et c'est un jeu magnifique.
-*Return of Obra Dinn*: un jeu d'enquête orignal et génial, un must play pour moi.
-*God of War 2*: je connais pas cet épisode en particulier mais j'avais joué aux épisodes sur PSP et ce sont des jeux très plaisants.

Dis-moi si ça te va, je n'ai mis aucun jeu Steam dans la liste mais on peut changer si tu veux.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai réussi à trouver un moment pour faire la liste de *CornedBeer*.
> J'ai essayé de respecter les consignes et j'ai choisi uniquement des jeux Switch et Vita comme demandé ;
> - *A short hike*: petit jeu très court mais très mignon et sympathique, ça serait dommage de passer à côté
> - *Inside*: assez court également et excellent, je l'avais fait lors d'un précédent event et j'avais beaucoup aimé. Ça colle pas mal au thème Apocalypse je trouve
> -*Ori and the blind forest*: j'y ai joué 3h et je l'ai à finir dans cet event, le début est absolument génial et c'est un jeu magnifique.
> -*Return of Obra Dinn*: un jeu d'enquête orignal et génial, un must play pour moi.
> -*God of War 2*: je connais pas cet épisode en particulier mais j'avais joué aux épisodes sur PSP et ce sont des jeux très plaisants.
> 
> Dis-moi si ça te va, je n'ai mis aucun jeu Steam dans la liste mais on peut changer si tu veux.


Super liste oh la la  ::wub:: 

T'es gaté CornedBeer !

----------


## maxtidus10

> Désolé Maxtidus je suis en week-end. Si je n'ai pas le temps de faire ta sélection ce soir tu l'auras demain, je ne t'ai pas oublié 
> 
> D'ailleurs je n'ai pas mes jeux non plus


NE t'inquiète pas, tu pourras même me la faire la semaine prochaine ça ne pose aucun soucis, je mettais le smiley pour le troll mais je pars lundi en vacances donc de toute façon je ne pourrai pas commencer à jouer avant samedi prochain  :;):

----------


## CornedBeer

Merci Jul ça me va parfaitement.
Je vais essayer de battre mon score (de 2) cet event !  :;):

----------


## MystickTroy

> Excellente liste, merci !
> Me reste plus qu'à retrouver un PC fonctionnel


Ah flûte, j'espère que tu vas en récupérer un bientôt !

----------


## Nacodaco

Voilà la liste pour *Maxtidus* :

*Golf Peaks* (3h) : comme son nom l'indique, il ne s'agit pas d'un jeu de golf mais d'un petit jeu de réflexion assez simple. C'est un genre que j'apprécie et je voulais en placer au moins un dans cette liste. Il se finit à 100% très rapidement.

*Celeste* (8h) : un platformer 2D que je n'ai pas besoin de présenter. Ce n'est pas mon préféré mais contrairement à The End is Nigh, il se termine sans difficulté. Si tu apprécies l'expérience, tu pourras profiter du contenu secondaire.

*Tales From the Borderlands* (11h) : un jeu narratif de Telltale. C'est mon favori et je voulais éviter les jeux d'aventures classiques qui peuvent être rebutant pour certains.

*Fallout: New Vegas* (30h) : cette licence était une évidence pour le thème. C'est un épisode que j'adore donc le choix était facile. Je ne sais pas trop quoi te donner comme objectif, si tu atteint les 15h il y a des chances que tu continues, et je déconseillerais de se ruer sur la quête principale.

*Cities: Skylines* (∞) : tu voulais des genres différents, donc voici un jeu de gestion pour compléter cette liste. Tu peux largement découvrir le contenu du jeu en moins de 15 heures, donc pas vraiment besoin d'objectif.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ce serait tout de même bien d'en proposer un, c'est toujours plus motivant.  :;): 
Un objectif de population raisonnable en 10-15 heures par exemple ?

EDIT : le succès "Metropolis" peut-être ? (100 000 habitants)

----------


## jopopoe

Alors pour Nacodaco, déjà désolé du retard, pas de PC hier ni aujourd'hui.

Alors déjà voilà la liste de fou furieux, pleine de classiques ! Ma pré-sélection faisait 22 jeux, avec que du bon, il y avait l'embarras du choix.

Allez on se lance : 

*Dead Space*, 11h00. Un classique du genre horrifique, bourré de qualité même s'il ne fait peut-être pas si peur que ça.
*Bastion*, 6h00. Un classique de l’indé, avec un gameplay sympa et une narration réussie.
*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl*, 15h00. Un des  mes jeux préférés. Une ambiance de malade, une difficulté bien dosée et la Zone, la Zone quoi !
*Gunpoint*, 3h00. Une excellent jeu d’infiltration en 2D, doté d’une assez bonne histoire.

Et le jeu du thème :

*SteamWorld Dig*, 5h00. Un univers steampunk / post-apo / western avec un robot qui creuse un trou. Le gameplay est simple mais efficace, et l’univers attachant.

J'ai essaye de varier les genres et les durées, j’espère que tu y trouveras ton compte !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Je veux pas être _cette personne-là_ mais... il faut que 5 jeux  ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

Ah v'la le boulet -_-

Edit : Oh et merci *Mofet* pour la liste, c'est parfait !

----------


## sebarnolds

Faites quand même gaffe les enfants. On est censé proposer des jeux plutôt courts en majorité.

Quand je vois passer des RPGs dans les propositions, je vois mal comment ça peut rentrer dans l'event. Et un Tomb Raider en 10h, c'est en ligne droite directe, ce que peu de gens font au final. J'ai le cas avec Wolfenstein II qu'on m'a proposé à l'event précédent : il se finit apparemment en 11h... J'en suis à presque 40h de jeu et je n'ai pas encore fini tous les DLCs.

Enfin bref, attention aux durées et choisissez au moins un ou deux jeux de moins de 10h svp.

(notez que pour le coup, moi, la sélection qu'on m'a faite est bonne)

----------


## Scylite

Après y a du monde (dont moi) qui précise dans le profil du site de l'event que c'est ok pour 1,2,X jeux plus long que la règle - c'est peut-être le cas là aussi.

----------


## La Chouette

> Et sinon, pour *La Chouette*, ma sélection (tu n'as pas beaucoup de jeux dans ton backlog que je connais donc c'est à moitié à l'aveugle pour certains !) :
> 
>  *Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War* (~15h pour la campagne) : RTS à l'ancienne avec de la bagarre, de la bagarre, de la bagarre. Si ça te plaît, il y a ensuite trois jeux additionnels avec le même moteur et les mêmes mécanismes mais plus de contenu (Winter Assault, Dark Crusade et Soulstorm). *Amnesia : The Dark Descent* (~8h) : jeu d'horreur à la première personne, parfait pour les longues soirées autour d'Halloween. *Grim Fandango Remastered* (~11h) : point & click rigolo de chez LucasArts/DoubleFine dans le squelette d'un agent du département des morts. *Shadow Warrior* (~13h) : FPS pan pan slash slash avec des flingues et des katanas maudits. *Endless Space* (~15h) : un 4X de stratégie au tour par tour dans l'espace. Pas de fin précise, disons qu'une victoire suffit.


Merci pour la liste, on verra si j'arrive à finir un truc, ayant quelques jeux en cours. Peut-être commencer par Shadow Warrior, s'il est pas trop frustrant, ça pourra me défouler entre deux jeux plus sérieux.




> (notez que pour le coup, moi, la sélection qu'on m'a faite est bonne)


Bien entendu, puisque je suis celui qui a réalisé cette sélection  :B):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Après y a du monde (dont moi) qui précise dans le profil du site de l'event que c'est ok pour 1,2,X jeux plus long que la règle - c'est peut-être le cas là aussi.


Oui voilà.
5 jeux de 10 heures non, c'est question de bon sens. 
Mais si la personne ne spécifie pas bien ses conditions on peut présumer que 1 maximum 2 jeux long lui convient.

Bref, on revient au même. On peut pas deviner les envies de chacun. Perso je me base sur les indications données sur le profil de mon binôme. S'il y a rien de spécial d'écrit, je pars du principe que si le jeu est dans la liste c'est parce qu'il est censé y être. Même les jeux longs.

Moi j'ai mis mes préférences sur le profil.

----------


## Supergounou

Pour le coup, c'est dans les règles.




> [*]De  même, *pas de jeux longs*, tout le monde n'a pas forcément des tonnes  de temps consacré au jeu, donc merci de choisir parmi les jeux avec une storyline définie et possiblement pas trop longue (10-15h max, au moins un en dessous de 10h et un en dessous de 5, vous pouvez vous aider d'Howlongtobeat). Du coup, pas de  multiplayer only, jeux en Early Access ou sandbox sans fin (sauf si vous l'acceptez et que votre binôme vous choisit pour ces jeux un objectif que vous pouvez atteindre en un temps raisonnable).


Donc si rien n'est précisé dans le profil, ça veut dire qu'on ne veut pas de jeux de plus de 15h.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ba mais alors mettez pas vos longs jeux dans la liste  ::P: 

En plus ça m'est déjà arrivé de pas trouver assez de petits ET bons jeux dans une liste. 

De toute façon il y a aussi d'autres règles qui sont pas tout à fait respectées  ::ninja:: 

Mais bon c'est pas grave hein.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Perso ma liste elle ne sert pas qu'aux évents mais aussi pour garder un suivi des jeux que j'ai à faire en dehors.  Donc j'y laisse les jeux longs, que je fais hors event, mais j'ai bien indiqué sur mon profil de ne pas choisir des jeux qui dépassent 20h.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ba mais alors mettez pas vos longs jeux dans la liste


Toi, t'as jamais vu la tronche de mon backlog  :tired: 

Et quitte à me répéter, ce que je recherche dans cet event, c'est la surprise. Je veux qu'on me fasse découvrir des jeux. Du coup, si je ne mets que des jeux que je connais dans une liste, autant ne pas participer.

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai toujours pas mes jeux  ::'(:

----------


## Supergounou

Tu veux que je te fasse une liste?  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Non tu as des gouts de merde  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou



----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai toujours pas mes jeux


MP à ton binôme si pas déjà fait, et on redistribue à partir de lundi si pas de nouvelles.

----------


## acdctabs

Il y a des gens qui ont une vraie vie apparemment, c'est inadmissible.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Voilà la liste pour *Maxtidus* :
> 
> *Golf Peaks* (3h) : comme son nom l'indique, il ne s'agit pas d'un jeu de golf mais d'un petit jeu de réflexion assez simple. C'est un genre que j'apprécie et je voulais en placer au moins un dans cette liste. Il se finit à 100% très rapidement.
> 
> *Celeste* (8h) : un platformer 2D que je n'ai pas besoin de présenter. Ce n'est pas mon préféré mais contrairement à The End is Nigh, il se termine sans difficulté. Si tu apprécies l'expérience, tu pourras profiter du contenu secondaire.
> 
> *Tales From the Borderlands* (11h) : un jeu narratif de Telltale. C'est mon favori et je voulais éviter les jeux d'aventures classiques qui peuvent être rebutant pour certains.
> 
> *Fallout: New Vegas* (30h) : cette licence était une évidence pour le thème. C'est un épisode que j'adore donc le choix était facile. Je ne sais pas trop quoi te donner comme objectif, si tu atteint les 15h il y a des chances que tu continues, et je déconseillerais de se ruer sur la quête principale.
> ...


Merci pour la liste ! Tous les jeux me tentent, mais le temps devra me faire faire des choix  ::): 





> Ce serait tout de même bien d'en proposer un, c'est toujours plus motivant. 
> Un objectif de population raisonnable en 10-15 heures par exemple ?
> 
> EDIT : le succès "Metropolis" peut-être ? (100 000 habitants)


Oui comme précisé dans mon profil, aucun problème pour des jeux longs, mais il me faut un objectif réalisable en 15h au moins pour valider l'event. Après, libre à moi de poursuivre l'expérience.
Je note donc avoir une population de 100.000 habitants comme objectif.

Et pour Fallout New Vegas, si je me lance dedans je suis preneur aussi d'un objectif de moins de 15h (sans rush). Ca peut être un objectif qui se fait en 5h même c'est pas un problème. Genre sur un Witcher 3, on peut donner comme objectif de sortir de blancherive pour l'event, ça me semble approprié.

----------


## pierrecastor

Ah ben oui, faut pas rusher Disco Elysium, ça serait ben dommage.

Donc j'hésite entre Dark souls III et Crusader King II.  ::ninja:: 

Bon, j'ai vu que tu as fait les Portals, Qubes, Quantum break.

Je me suis dit que The Talos Principle serait tout indiqué, mais ouch, 21H pour main + extra, et encore, vu que puzzle game, c'est ultra variable. Et faut pas le rusher on plus celui la. La narration est incredibru (Dommage, il était 100% dans le thème).

Ca sera donc *Antichamber* (6/8H), autre puzzle game ou les lois de la physiques se sont apocalypser la tronche. Une vrai révélation pour moi sur comment faire du game design "non newtonien".

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ah ben oui, faut pas rusher Disco Elysium, ça serait ben dommage.
> 
> Donc j'hésite entre Dark souls III et Crusader King II. 
> 
> Bon, j'ai vu que tu as fait les Portals, Qubes, Quantum break.
> 
> Je me suis dit que The Talos Principle serait tout indiqué, mais ouch, 21H pour main + extra, et encore, vu que puzzle game, c'est ultra variable. Et faut pas le rusher on plus celui la. La narration est incredibru (Dommage, il était 100% dans le thème).
> 
> Ca sera donc *Antichamber* (6/8H), autre puzzle game ou les lois de la physiques se sont apocalypser la tronche. Une vrai révélation pour moi sur comment faire du game design "non newtonien".


Nickel, tu peux valider la liste !

----------


## Franky Mikey

T'aurais mieux fait de garder Disco, je dis ça je dis rien.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et pour Fallout New Vegas, si je me lance dedans je suis preneur aussi d'un objectif de moins de 15h (sans rush). Ca peut être un objectif qui se fait en 5h même c'est pas un problème. Genre sur un Witcher 3, on peut donner comme objectif de sortir de blancherive pour l'event, ça me semble approprié.


Atteindre Vegas, ça peut être pas mal. C'est possible de le rusher en ligne droite, mais il y a plein de choses à faire en chemin.
Je dirais que c'est réaliste en 10-15h (voire moins), et ça te laisse un gros pan du jeu à faire ensuite si tu as accroché.

----------


## Nacodaco

Je vais te trouver deux objectifs Maxtidus  :;): 

J'ai un doute pour les 100k habitants. Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas joué et je me demande si ce n'est pas un peu compliqué. Je regarderai en fonction de mes propres succès.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> T'aurais mieux fait de garder Disco, je dis ça je dis rien. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Atteindre Vegas, ça peut être pas mal. C'est possible de le rusher en ligne droite, mais il y a plein de choses à faire en chemin.
> Je dirais que c'est réaliste en 10-15h (voire moins), et ça te laisse un gros pan du jeu à faire ensuite si tu as accroché.


Moi en 10h j'avais pas fini de modder le jeu, je dis je dis rien...

----------


## maxtidus10

> T'aurais mieux fait de garder Disco, je dis ça je dis rien. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Atteindre Vegas, ça peut être pas mal. C'est possible de le rusher en ligne droite, mais il y a plein de choses à faire en chemin.
> Je dirais que c'est réaliste en 10-15h (voire moins), et ça te laisse un gros pan du jeu à faire ensuite si tu as accroché.


Ok merci pour l'objectif je me le garde en tête si je le choisis quand je rentrerai de vacs  ::): 




> Moi en 10h j'avais pas fini de modder le jeu, je dis je dis rien...


Ahah donc objectif pour l'event, lancer le jeu en étant satisfait des mods ?  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Moi en 10h j'avais pas fini de modder le jeu, je dis je dis rien...


Je l'ai fait il y a 2-3 ans dans le cadre d'un event sans le moindre mod, donc c'est possible aussi.
Quand tu commences à mettre les mains dans le cambouis, il n'y a plus de limite.  ::):

----------


## FoxDy

Si maxtidus désire modder son jeu (ce que je lui conseille  ::ninja::  ), il peut très bien décompter les heures passées à ça.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je l'ai fait il y a 2-3 ans dans le cadre d'un event sans le moindre mod, donc c'est possible aussi.
> Quand tu commences à mettre les mains dans le cambouis, il n'y a plus de limite.


Oui c'était une blague, y'a quelques mods/patchs qui sont presque indispensables mais pas besoin de 50 trucs pour un premier run.

----------


## doggy d

> Oui c'était une blague, y'a quelques mods/patchs qui sont presque indispensables mais pas besoin de 50 trucs pour un premier run.


J ai fait 60h (sans le terminer) en mode survie sur Xbox 360, sans mod donc, en prenant un pied d enfer. La question des mods ne doit aucunement être dissuasive (mais je conçois que, moddé sur PC, il doit être encore plus sexy).

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai l'honneur de déclarer  que le premier jeu de l'Event a été terminé !

J'ai fini *The Gardens Between*.
Un tout petit jeu de puzzle très mignon. Pas prise de tête. Les puzzles sont relativement faciles. Grâce à ça, l'histoire se déroule de manière très fluide, malgré quelque passage où il faut quand même réfléchir un moment. 
Le design des niveaux est très réussi pour moi. Les couleurs, la musique et le style des graphismes aussi. C'est simple, avec assez de détails pour que le résultat soit très joli. Les mécaniques du jeu sont innovatives et un bouffée d'air frais.
Contente de voir qu'un petit jeu comme ça ne se concentre pas sur une histoire d'amour mais plutôt d'amitié.
Un bon jeu. Parfait pour passer 3 heures relaxantes (y compris le temps pour avoir tous les succès). 

Quelque screenshot



Spoiler Alert! 














Preuve : 


Spoiler Alert! 







C'est marrant, c'est *sebarnolds* qui a choisi mes jeux, et celui-ci était bien un cadeau de sa part  :^_^: 
Du coup merci deux fois !

----------


## FoxDy

GG Biscuitkzh !

À côté de ça, y en a qui n'ont pas encore commencé un seul jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

> *Zombie Night Terror :*
> *Limbo :*
> *Absolute Drift :*
> Dis-moi si ça te convient !


Merci pour ta sélection, c'est très bien  :;): 




> *F.E.A.R. 2 : Project origin :*
> *Portal :*


Là je dois m'excuser : ils sont dans ma liste des jamais lancés (parce que 0 heure sur Steam) alors que je les ai bien terminé sur Steam, peut-être en mode hors-ligne  ::sad:: 

J'ai repassé en revue ma liste pour être sûr qu'il n'y ai plus aucun jeu déjà lancé ou fini. Pourrais-tu en sélectionner deux autres à la place ?

Encore navré pour le dérangement.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> GG Biscuitkzh !
> 
> À côté de ça, y en a qui n'ont pas encore commencé un seul jeu.


 :B): 

Et t'inquiète c'est moi qui est psychopathe  ::ninja:: 


Sinon pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore leur liste, moi je suis toujours dispo pour la faire, j'aime bien.
Mais j'en ai déjà fait une, du coup s'il y a des autres volontaires qui aiment bien le faire aussi, pas de souci.

----------


## CornedBeer

> J'ai l'honneur de déclarer  que le premier jeu de l'Event a été terminé !


Attention à ne pas finir l'event trop vite, pense à te laisser un ou deux jeux sous les coude pour fin novembre.  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Attention à ne pas finir l'event trop vite, pense à te laisser un ou deux jeux sous les coude pour fin novembre.


Ah t'inquiète je profite juste des jours où je peux effectivement jouer longtemps parce que quand je travail c'est dur :c

----------


## Tigri

Voila la liste pour Kulfy :

- Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY (14h), excellent jeu d'action dans l'univers de Batman où il faut vaincre le Joker
- Divide By Sheep (5h), jeu de puzzle avec des moutons
- Mushroom 11 (5h), plateformer où il faut diriger une agglomération de cellule jusqu'à la fin du niveau sans mourir
- Pony Island (3h), jeu étrange mais super, un de mes préférés 
- Shadow Warrior (13h), je sais que t'as mis pas de FPS,, mais c'est mon genre préféré et celui-ci est vraiment bien fichu, il y a de l'humour, du gore, et il est centré sur le combat au corps à corps où le feeling est vraiment excellent. il y a des armes aussi, et c'est plutôt un "fast-FPS", mais je suis en train de faire le 2 et le 1 est vraiment bien !

Bon event !

----------


## saelix

> Merci pour ta sélection, c'est très bien 
> 
> 
> Là je dois m'excuser : ils sont dans ma liste des jamais lancés (parce que 0 heure sur Steam) alors que je les ai bien terminé sur Steam, peut-être en mode hors-ligne 
> 
> J'ai repassé en revue ma liste pour être sûr qu'il n'y ai plus aucun jeu déjà lancé ou fini. Pourrais-tu en sélectionner deux autres à la place ?
> 
> Encore navré pour le dérangement.


Oui bien sûr, pas de souci ! Alors je te propose à la place :

*Ori and the blind forest* : c'est une chouette aventure avec une musique et des décors superbes, et j'avais hésité à le sélectionner !

*Singularity™* : pour rester dans le thème de l'event !

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai commencé Antichamber. J'ai mal au crâne et aux yeux  :^_^: 
Mais ça à l'air sympa.

J'ai enchainé sur Braid. Moins mal aux yeux mais encore plus mal au crâne. Très sympa aussi mais je sais pas si j'ai le niveau pour voir la fin... On verra

----------


## Kulfy

Merci pour la liste Tigri !
Deuxième fois qu'on me propose ce Divide by Sheep, il va falloir que je l'essaye pour de bon cette fois  :;): 
Pour Pony Island, j'ai joué à The Hex du même dev, et j'avais trouvé ça affreux  :Sweat:  J'espère que celui-là est d'un autre tonneau.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour Pony Island, j'ai joué à The Hex du même dev, et j'avais trouvé ça affreux  J'espère que celui-là est d'un autre tonneau.


C'est pire. J'espère que tu aimes sauter au dessus de haies avec une licorne.

----------


## Hyeud

Ce jeu est du pur génie, donc souvent incompris.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ce jeu est du pur génie, donc souvent incompris.




Mais ouais c'est trop bien.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Alors pour Nacodaco, déjà désolé du retard, pas de PC hier ni aujourd'hui.
> 
> Alors déjà voilà la liste de fou furieux, pleine de classiques ! Ma pré-sélection faisait 22 jeux, avec que du bon, il y avait l'embarras du choix.
> 
> Allez on se lance : 
> 
> *Dead Space*, 11h00. Un classique du genre horrifique, bourré de qualité même s'il ne fait peut-être pas si peur que ça.
> *Bastion*, 6h00. Un classique de l’indé, avec un gameplay sympa et une narration réussie.
> *S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl*, 15h00. Un des  mes jeux préférés. Une ambiance de malade, une difficulté bien dosée et la Zone, la Zone quoi !
> ...


Merci pour cette liste. Il y a plusieurs jeux que je n'aurai peut-être jamais lancé. Je vais essayer de tout compléter même si ça dépendra surtout du temps disponible  :;): 

Pour maxtidus, les deux objectifs données me semblent cool, pour rappel :
- Cities: Skyline : Metropolis (ça se fait tranquillement)
- Fallout: New Vegas : atteindre Vegas (c'est sympa car tu peux le valider un peu quand tu veux)

J'ajoute ces infos sur le site du backlog.

----------


## Scylite

Ah bah en fait j'ai eu ma liste de jeu sur le site de l'event mais darkvador est un petit timide qui n'est pas passé ici  :^_^:

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai l'honneur de déclarer  que le premier jeu de l'Event a été terminé !
> 
> ...
> 
> C'est marrant, c'est *sebarnolds* qui a choisi mes jeux, et celui-ci était bien un cadeau de sa part 
> Du coup merci deux fois !


Ah ah ! Mon plan pour devenir un star du forum a fonctionné ! On parle de moi dans 3 topics différents au même moment  ::P:  Content que le jeu t'aie plu, j'avais bien aimé aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ba mais alors mettez pas vos longs jeux dans la liste


Comme certains autres, j'utilise mon excel pour bien plus que l'event. Car oui, je joue à mes jeux en-dehors des events  ::):

----------


## NFafa

> Salut NFafa, j'ai choisi 5 jeux dans ta liste en essayant de varier les genres en restant pas trop loin du thème (sauf pour un qui sera de saison). Je te propose :
> 
> - *Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon*
> - *Costume Quest*
> - *The Walking Dead: Season 2*
> - *Tesla Effect: A Tex Murphy Adventure*
> - *Darksiders*
> En espérant que ça te convienne


Parfait ! J'avais assez apprécié le walking dead saison 1 il y a quelques années mais jamais pris le temps de faire la suite. C'est parti avec Costume Quest !

----------


## leeoneil

Désolé *acdtabs* j'étais en déplacement.
Voici ma sélection !

Le jeu de l'apocalypse, *Deponia Doomsday* ! - 11h
Si tu as fait les premiers c'est un régal !


Pour compenser ce jeu un peu costaud, les autres sont très courts !
*Gris* : poétique et envoutant, un "plateformer" plein de bonnes idées - 3h30
*Shovel Knight* : un peu de challenge ! - 6h30
*Toki* : histoire de vider le backlog et de faire un trip nostalgique, à peine une petite heure - 1h (2h si t'es mauvais !  ::ninja:: )
*The walking Dead - Michonne* : si tu n'as pas eu assez d'apocalypse - 4h


Merci Hilikkus pour la liste !

----------


## Kaelis

> Oui bien sûr, pas de souci ! Alors je te propose à la place :
> 
> *Ori and the blind forest* : c'est une chouette aventure avec une musique et des décors superbes, et j'avais hésité à le sélectionner !
> 
> *Singularity™* : pour rester dans le thème de l'event !


Cool, au boulot  :B): 

J'ai vu une "Definitive Edition" pour Ori, ça fait une grosse différence ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ça ajoute une nouvelle partie à la carte.

Plus des changements de QoL et des pouvoirs. Si je me trompe pas.
Moi j'irais avec la Definitive Edition.

----------


## Flugel

Du coup ma sélection pour Eurok (avec un peu retard, désolé...):
AER Memories of Old
Day of the Tentacle Remastered
Dust: An Elysian Tail
VVVVVV
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl

En espérant que tu passes un bon event  ::): 




> Du coup, ma liste pour *Flugel*:
> 
> *Day of the Tentacle Remastered*: point'n'click de l'amour, pas pour rien qu'il reste aujourd'hui une référence. Bonne ambiance garantie, et il est assez facile en plus, si jamais tu n'es pas un habitué du genre.*Pony Island*: gros trip méta, ça passe ou ça casse. Moi j'avais adoré.*Stacking*: de l'indé innovant et très mignon. À découvrir.*Shadow Warrior*: pour la dose de pif paf boom boom.*Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit*: le jeu de l'Apocalypse, 100% dedans. Là encore, bonne ambiance garantie, et en plus c'est un bon jeu bien bourrin.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Si jamais, je suis chaud


Merci pour la sélection  :^_^:  , par contre tu a sélectionné Day of the tentacle Remastered alors que je l'ai déjà fini pour un précédent event  ::unsure::  serait-il possible d'en avoir un autre à la place ?

----------


## saelix

> Cool, au boulot 
> 
> J'ai vu une "Definitive Edition" pour Ori, ça fait une grosse différence ?


Biscuitkzh a tout dit, effectivement je conseille aussi la Definitive Edition ! J'aurais dû le préciser, my bad  ::wacko::  J'indique tes jeux sur le site de l'event du coup !

----------


## acdctabs

> Désolé *acdtabs* j'étais en déplacement.
> Voici ma sélection !


Inadmissible !
Merci pour la sélection, j'ai envie de tous les faire pour une fois  ::):

----------


## PeaK

J'ai terminé mon premier jeu de l'event, *Along the Edge*. C'est Un VN assez court... Mon premier VN, du coup. Je m'attendais à un peu plus de gameplay que ca, mais non, on se contente de suivre l'histoire et de faire des choix de réponses qui ont plus ou moins d'influence sur l'histoire. Je l'ai fait en 2 sessions, ca se laisse jouer mais je suis content que ca n'ait pas été plus long que ca.  ::): 

J'ai avancé sur *Little Inferno* aussi, en complétant les 3 premiers "livres" d'objets. C'est marrant 5 min mais c'est assez vite répétitif, je ne suis pas sûr d'aller plus loin avec celui là. Je continuerai peut être une fois les autres jeux terminés.


Bon, c'était les 2 jeux qui me tentaient le moins dans le lot, maintenant place aux pépites!  :Bave:

----------


## Hyeud

> Ça ajoute une nouvelle partie à la carte.
> 
> Plus des changements de QoL et des pouvoirs. Si je me trompe pas.
> Moi j'irais avec la Definitive Edition.


C'est quoi des QoL ?  :Sweat:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> C'est quoi des QoL ?


_Quality of Life_  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

Ah ok, genre remapper les touches, plus d'options, des trucs du genre ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

On est lundi.
J'ai un peu la flemme de remonter tous les posts du week-end. Est-ce que quelqu'un attend encore ses jeux et/ou n'a aucune nouvelle de son binôme ?
EDIT : a priori, non, je vois que tout le monde a une liste sur le site. On n'a jamais été aussi efficaces.  ::w00t::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ah ok, genre remapper les touches, plus d'options, des trucs du genre ?


Ouais, petits changements des mécaniques du jeu, etc.
Petites retouches qui rendent l'experience meilleure et plus agréable pour les joueurs.

----------


## Hyeud

Ok, merci!  ::):

----------


## MystickTroy

A mon tour de finir mon premier jeu de la liste, à savoir *VVVVVV* !

Et contrairement à ce que je craignais, j'ai beaucoup apprécié !
J'ai un peu peur car les jeux à grande difficulté, je suis vraiment pas doué. Par exemple, j'ai abandonné Dark Souls Remastered lors du dernier event car la difficulté m'a vraiment rebuté.
Dans le cas de VVVVVV, la difficulté est certes importante (je suis mort près de 1100 fois :D) mais le rythme rapide et la profusion de checkpoints fait que c'est supportable et qu'on est vraiment content quand on a passé le piège ! 
La durée est parfaite, plus long je pense que j'aurais commencé à être lassé. Et la musique est vraiment cool !

Merci pour ce choix, *doggy.d* !

Et la petite preuve :

----------


## Eurok

> Merci Eurok, c'est parfait ! 
> 
> C'est cool de ta part d'avoir mis un Joker (très à propos en plus), il sera peut-être utilisé si l'optimisation de Rise of The Tomb Raider est égale à celle de Deus Ex Mankind Divided. Ce dernier avait mis mon PC sur les rotules, j'avais peiné pour le boucler.
> 
> Allez c'est parti, j'ai intérêt à profiter du week-end pour avancer un peu.


De rien FoxDy ! Ça me fait penser à la fin du premier Crysis qui avait fait cracher du sang à ma config de l'époque ! Bon event à toi ! 

[QUOTE=Biscuitkzh;13586816] _I see what you did there_  ::trollface:: 

 ::ninja::  :Cigare:  


Bon event à toi ! 




> Du coup ma sélection pour Eurok (avec un peu retard, désolé...):
> AER Memories of Old
> Day of the Tentacle Remastered
> Dust: An Elysian Tail
> VVVVVV
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
> 
> En espérant que tu passes un bon event


Merci pour la liste Flugel, paa de soucis pour le retard, je ne t'ai pas vraiment facilité la tâche dans la sélection.
Bon event à toi aussi !

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai aussi terminé mon premier jeu, *Outer Wilds*, et… je ne sais pas trop quoi écrire.

D'un côté, c'est objectivement un excellent jeu, qui propose quelque chose d'assez unique et qui a su, par moments, me faire vivre des trucs extraordinaires. À ceci s'ajoute la satisfaction, rare, de la découverte en autonomie, la petite étincelle "et si je fais ça ?", etc. là où tant d'autre jeux nous tiennent par la main (voire en laisse). Et puis un _world building_ assez dingue quand on commence à en réaliser la richesse.

Mais est-ce que j'ai aimé y jouer ? La réponse est plus compliquée. L'expérience est pour le moins aride, surtout au début, et le rythme paradoxalement assez lent, malgré le stress de la boucle temporelle. Celle-ci a toute sa place dans l'histoire et permet de vivre des trucs assez dingues, mais apporte aussi son lot de frustrations lorsqu'il faut se retaper 10 fois le même périple pour se frotter à la même difficulté (les baudroies géantes m'ont bien fait suer, par exemple), où tout peut s'évanouir en un instant.

Bref, il y a eu de bonnes doses d'ennui en route, mais… j'ai fini par mettre le doigt dans l'engrenage et me laisser prendre au jeu au bout de quelques heures, et je savais dès lors que j'irais au bout, quoi qu'il puisse m'en coûter. Il n'est pas donné à n'importe quel jeu d'éveiller la curiosité de cette façon ; rien que pour cela, je ne regrette ni mon achat, ni la grosse quinzaine d'heures que j'y ai consacrée.

----------


## Hyeud

15h la vache  ::O: 

Mon avis sur le topic des jeux finis :




> Outer Wilds
> 
> Quelle fabuleuse expérience, créer un gameplay et des énigmes d'exploration, genius, et que c'est joliment fait, les musiques, les graphismes tous mignons, la narration. Et pourtant, en même temps, je comprends vraiment ceux qui n'accrochent pas, j'ai mis vachement de temps à comprendre que le gameplay ne consistait pas juste à se poser quelque part, qu'il fallait fouiller, trouver les chemins pour aller dans des lieux difficiles d'accès, utiliser son sens de l'observation. Pourtant, je n'ai pas été aidé avec le problème de mon pad qui fonctionne correctement sur tous les jeux auxquels j'ai joué, et c'est tellement plus jouissif de contrôler le vaisseau ou le jetpack au pad, l'analogique y est pour beaucoup.
> Par contre j'ai été archi lent, plus de 40 heures pour finir, au début j'y allais comme ça me venait, j'ai mis beaucoup de temps à comprendre que rien n'était statique dans ce micro-univers. Mais aujourd'hui je suis conscient d'avoir vécu une expérience vidéo-ludique unique, et je vais surveiller de très près les prochaines œuvres de ce studio, s'il pouvait sortir un DLC... Bref je pleure d'avoir fini ce jeu aujourd'hui, et c'est rare. 
> 
> 
> *Cellule Psychologique d'Âtrebois*
> 
> Dr. Cristal : Bonjour petite Pierre, asseyez vous confortablement.
> ...

----------


## acdctabs

Fini mon premier jeu ! (le plus court Toki)
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2637193997

----------


## Eurok

> A mon tour de finir mon premier jeu de la liste, à savoir *VVVVVV* !
> 
> Et contrairement à ce que je craignais, j'ai beaucoup apprécié !
> J'ai un peu peur car les jeux à grande difficulté, je suis vraiment pas doué. Par exemple, j'ai abandonné Dark Souls Remastered lors du dernier event car la difficulté m'a vraiment rebuté.
> Dans le cas de VVVVVV, la difficulté est certes importante (je suis mort près de 1100 fois :D) mais le rythme rapide et la profusion de checkpoints fait que c'est supportable et qu'on est vraiment content quand on a passé le piège ! 
> La durée est parfaite, plus long je pense que j'aurais commencé à être lassé. Et la musique est vraiment cool !
> 
> Merci pour ce choix, *doggy.d* !
> 
> ...


J'ai attaqué ce soir avec 2 jours de retard  ::'(:  
Je te comprends ! Et j'ai même l'impression d'être idiot devant ce jeu !

----------


## pierrecastor

Fini *stick it to the man*. 

Jeu surprise du fond de mon backlog de jeux gratos sur Epic et c'était une très bonne surprise. La DA très chouette, l'humour absurde parfait, des énigmes pas trop dures, mais faut quand même courir un peu partout.

Très bonne surprise.

j'ai oublié de prendre une capture du générique et j'ai pas envie de refaire le dernier chapitre, donc voila une capture de complétion du dernier chapitre :

https://i.ibb.co/KNMxFwk/2021-10-26-...To-The-Man.png 

 ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

> A mon tour de finir mon premier jeu de la liste, à savoir *VVVVVV* !
> 
> Et contrairement à ce que je craignais, j'ai beaucoup apprécié !
> J'ai un peu peur car les jeux à grande difficulté, je suis vraiment pas doué. Par exemple, j'ai abandonné Dark Souls Remastered lors du dernier event car la difficulté m'a vraiment rebuté.
> Dans le cas de VVVVVV, la difficulté est certes importante (je suis mort près de 1100 fois :D) mais le rythme rapide et la profusion de checkpoints fait que c'est supportable et qu'on est vraiment content quand on a passé le piège ! 
> La durée est parfaite, plus long je pense que j'aurais commencé à être lassé. Et la musique est vraiment cool !
> 
> Merci pour ce choix, *doggy.d* !


Super ! C'est vraiment le genre de jeu qui, en tant que belle découverte, correspond bien à l'esprit de l'Event, je trouve.

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai commencé GRIS je trouve ça chiant... Il se passe quelque chose à un moment où on est censé être juste sous le charme et du coup le trouver génial ?

----------


## madgic

Moi j'ai trouvé ça très bien et plus ça avance plus il y a de petites énigmes et de phases de plateformes. 

Bon après je ne suis pas un pro de la plateforme donc la difficulté du jeu m’allait très bien.

----------


## Kaelis

Je vois pas bien à quel moment ça pourrait "basculer". J'avais trouvé le jeu joli mais soporifique de bout en bout (il est assez court pour se forcer à finir son assiette par contre).

----------


## Scylite

Ca reste avant tout un jeu d'ambiance je pense. Si ça ne te touche pas, ça ne va pas s'arranger.

----------


## PeaK

Moi j'avais beaucoup aimé, grâce à la DA notamment, j'avais trouvé ca original. Mais effectivement il n'y a pas de bascule, à mon avis si tu n'apprécies pas là, y'a rien de transcendant qui te fera changer d'avis par la suite...

----------


## sebarnolds

Personnellement, j'avais été jusqu'au bout, mais j'avois trouvé aussi ça très beau mais lent et un peu soporifique. A toi de voir si tu insistes vu qu'il n'est pas très long...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai commencé GRIS je trouve ça chiant... Il se passe quelque chose à un moment où on est censé être juste sous le charme et du coup le trouver génial ?


Non c'est chiant tout le long et il ne se passera rien de notable par la suite. Perso j'avais pas aimé malgré la DA sympathique. Mais une bonne DA ne suffit pas à faire un bon jeu, je l'ai trouvé très surcoté.

----------


## Supergounou

Ça s'améliore quand même un peu vers la fin, les énigmes deviennent CP+ et le gameplay se diversifie. Mais pas de quoi fouetter un chat, oui.

----------


## Franky Mikey

:^_^:  C'est marrant ce topic parfois. GRIS a été plébiscité (je vois qu'il est encore à 96% d'avis positifs sur Steam), mais là, on dirait que c'est le rassemblement de tous ceux qui ont trouvé ça bof.

Moi j'avais plutôt bien aimé, mais je peux comprendre qu'on s'y ennuie. C'est très contemplatif, sans aspérités, une promenade de luxe quoi.

Pour acdctabs du coup, je préconise un petit Getting Over It au prochain event.  ::siffle::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> C'est marrant ce topic parfois. GRIS a été plébiscité (je vois qu'il est encore à 96% d'avis positifs sur Steam), mais là, on dirait que c'est le rassemblement de tous ceux qui ont trouvé ça bof.


Ben c'est CPC quoi, rien d'étonnant  ::P:

----------


## Scylite

Bah après si tu joues à GRIS en en ayant rien à faire de la DA, de l'ambiance, du contemplatif, c'est aussi pertinent que de jouer à Call Of en aimant pas les flingues. Mais c'est la loterie de cet event aussi, parfois tu découvres un truc fou, parfois tu t'ennuies parce que c'est pas du tout ton truc !

(et puis on a pas tous un coeur voilà c'est tout  ::ninja::  )

----------


## jopopoe

> GRIS a été plébiscité (je vois qu'il est encore à 96% d'avis positifs sur Steam), mais là, on dirait que c'est le rassemblement de tous ceux qui ont trouvé ça bof.


Moi je trouve ça super sain de voir des avis différents sur des jeux que tout le monde adore. On a juste pas tous les mêmes gouts ni les mêmes attentes.

Et fatalement plus le jeu est universellement acclamé, plus ses critiques vont sortir du bois lorsqu'ils vont voir qu'ils ne sont pas seuls à ne pas adorer.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah mais complètement. Ce n'était pas une critique de ma part, juste une observation un peu amusée.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour acdctabs du coup, je préconise un petit Getting Over It au prochain event.


Dire qu'il a refusé que je lui fasse sa liste  ::unsure::

----------


## Nacodaco

> Ah mais complètement. Ce n'était pas une critique de ma part, juste une observation un peu amusée.


J'ai trouvé ça chiant mais je l'avais classé avec des trucs comme Hollow Knight dans les jeux où "si tu dis que tu n'as apprécié tu vas passer un mauvais moment"  ::lol::  Du coup j'en profite : c'était assez pénible à vivre comme expérience.  ::ninja:: 

La note Steam ne me choque pas car le jeu me semble avoir été vendu pour ce qu'il est vraiment. Je n'irai pas y mettre une note négative en tout cas (cela dit je ne note pas du tout sur Steam  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Biscuitkzh

C'est sûr que c'est un jeu contemplatif et tu vas t'ennuyer vite si tu t'attends à de l'action.

Moi j'avais bien aimé. Une balade avec des excellents dessins à regarder et une super musique.
Il m'avait touchée.

----------


## Hilikkus

Oui pareil, Gris m'a beaucoup plu avec ses graphismes soigné, son rythme relaxant, son gameplay plateforme agreable et son exploration qui récompense quand tu fouilles bien. Par contre j'ai été complètement insensible au message du jeu, mais j'ai passé un bon moment

----------


## doggy d

> Oui pareil, Gris m'a beaucoup plu avec (...) son rythme relaxant, (...) et son exploration qui récompense quand tu fouilles bien.


A titre personnel, j'ai remarqué que ce genre de qualités devenaient des défauts dans le cadre de l'Event, dans le sens où je veux rapidement en finir avec les jeux de ma liste... ça peut aussi expliquer certaines réactions négatives à son égard.
Dans cette optique, j'ai pu apprécier Hollow Knight à sa juste valeur en lui donnant le temps grace à l'Event estival étalé sur 2 mois... 
Mais par exemple, un jeu comme The Longuest Journey m'a semblé siiiiiiiiiiii long et pénible à terminer dans la précipitation de vouloir enchaîner les jeux de ma liste...

----------


## Scylite

Là oui ça devient contre-productif. Faut y aller en se rappelant que l'objectif de l'event c'est de finir au moins un jeu !

----------


## acdctabs

Alors non moi je prends le temps de faire mon jeu, je fouille si ça me plait, j'ai tendance à faire pas mal de succès sur les jeux que je joue lors des event... quand ça me plait.

----------


## Flugel

> Merci pour la sélection  , par contre tu a sélectionné Day of the tentacle Remastered alors que je l'ai déjà fini pour un précédent event  serait-il possible d'en avoir un autre à la place ?


@Supergounou c'est possible que tu me prenne un autre jeu du coup ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Supergounou

> @Supergounou c'est possible que tu me prenne un autre jeu du coup ?


Oh excuse moi, j'étais passé à côté de ton message...
Du coup, *To the Moon*, ça t'irait? C'est pas du point'n'click, mais c'est une jolie histoire.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bon j'ai repris Braid ce soir mais c'est vraiment pas ma came... J'ai réussi à parcourir tous les niveaux et à avoir toutes les pièces du premier niveau mais j'ai déjà bien galéré, je me vois pas refaire ça sur tous les niveaux. Enfin c'est surtout que je trouve ça tout sauf fun comme jeu, c'est trop prise de tête à mon goût... Je le garde pour la fin de l'event si j'ai le courage, mais j'y crois pas trop...

----------


## Flugel

> Oh excuse moi, j'étais passé à côté de ton message...
> Du coup, *To the Moon*, ça t'irait? C'est pas du point'n'click, mais c'est une jolie histoire.


Ouaip, Ça me va parfaitement  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

> Ouaip, Ça me va parfaitement


Cool. Du coup, désolé d'importuner encore un peu les admins, mais si on peut remplacer _Day of the Tentacle Remastered_ par _To the Moon_ dans la liste de jeux de Flugel, ce serait très urbain de votre part.

----------


## acdctabs

done !

----------


## Supergounou

Merci  ::):

----------


## pierrecastor

> Bon j'ai repris Braid ce soir mais c'est vraiment pas ma came... J'ai réussi à parcourir tous les niveaux et à avoir toutes les pièces du premier niveau mais j'ai déjà bien galéré, je me vois pas refaire ça sur tous les niveaux. Enfin c'est surtout que je trouve ça tout sauf fun comme jeu, c'est trop prise de tête à mon goût... Je le garde pour la fin de l'event si j'ai le courage, mais j'y crois pas trop...


Je comprend. :-) On a tous des visons différente du jeu vidéo. Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir trouvé Braid fun, mais je l'ai beaucoup aimé.

----------


## acdctabs

Je ne sais plus si j'avais écris un avis sur Braid quand je l'ai fini mais ouais c'est un peu ça l'idée (quelques temps après), pas fun mais bien aimé quand même ^^

----------


## sebarnolds

Pour le coup, c'était l'époque où j'arrivais à jouer aux jeux des bundles que j'achetais plutôt rapidement. Il me semble que j'avais bien aimé mais ça devenait vite difficile / tordu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Moi, je viens de finir la série de point'n clicks que j'avais en cours (Reversion). Du coup, je vais pouvoir m'attaquer aux jeux de ma liste : Call of Cthulhu et Battle Chef Brigade pour commencer sans doute...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pour le coup, c'était l'époque où j'arrivais à jouer aux jeux des bundles que j'achetais plutôt rapidement. Il me semble que j'avais bien aimé mais ça devenait vite difficile / tordu.


C'est bien ça le souci, la difficulté. Je suis pas un habitué des puzzles games et là dès le premier monde, je séchais et j'ai dû regarder un morceau de soluce pour me débloquer et comprendre un truc que j'aurais jamais trouvé tout seul. J'ai réussi à faire le monde 2 en entier (avec un peu d'aide aussi...) mais pour le 3 je bloque dès le début (1er niveau), je comprends vraiment pas comment faire. Aucun indice, aucune aide dans le jeu, débrouilles-toi ou reste bloqué des heures, mouai... Si c'est pour le faire avec une soluce je préfère ne pas continuer, ça n'a aucun intérêt.

Bon par contre je viens de lire que Antichamber que j'ai aussi à faire serait plus dur, je crois que ça va être compliqué cet event  :^_^: 
3 puzzles games sur 5 jeux, heureusement que Papo & Yo est facile lui  ::P: 
Rassurez-moi, y'a pas de puzzle dans Hob et Ori ?  ::ninja::

----------


## pierrecastor

Hum, en voyant tes jeux fini sur BLAEO, Back to Bed, les Portals, QUBE, Return of the Obra Dinn (et j'avais confondu Quantum Break avec Quantum Conundrum >< ), je m'était dit que ça pouvais passer.  ::ninja:: 

Perso, j'ai trouvé antichamber plus simple que Braid, mais c'est deux logiques complétement différente et on peut être plus fort sur l'un ou l'autre.

----------


## Kulfy

Puisqu'on est sur les puzzle games, j'avance bien sur Divide by Sheep (~80 niveaux sur les 150).
C'est pas exceptionnel, mais plutôt addictif. C'est appréciable que les mécaniques évoluent, et que la complexité n'explose pas, car il y a déjà quelques tableaux plutôt balaises dès le deuxième monde (le 2-27  :Sweat: ).

Maintenant, ça reste répétitif, et tout respire le jeu mobile (ils n'ont même pas retiré l'écran pour noter l'app...), c'est plutôt le genre de jeu à consommer par 2 ou 3 niveaux en attendant le bus, plutôt que de se les enfiler par paquet de 30 comme je le fais en ce moment  :^_^: 
Je vais alterner avec un autre jeu avant de me cramer dessus complètement, car j'aimerais quand même aller au bout et je reste curieux des mécaniques à découvrir dans les mondes 4 et 5.

Par contre, les temps annoncés sur HLTB sont bien pétés, 7h30 pour 100% les 150 niveaux du jeu, ça fait 3min par puzzle, on n'a pas tous le même cerveau !

----------


## La Chouette

> Par contre, les temps annoncés sur HLTB sont bien pétés, 7h30 pour 100% les 150 niveaux du jeu, ça fait 3min par puzzle, on n'a pas tous le même cerveau !


Ca varie beaucoup selon les gens. Je peux pas parler pour tous les joueurs de ma liste d'amis, mais il y en a un dont je sais qu'il n'a pas utilisé de soluce, ça lui a pris 14 heures pour le 100%. A côté, je n'ai moi-même pas utilisé de soluce, et ça m'a pris 6h30. Il y a pas mal de niveaux très rapides pour compenser les plus complexes, et les animations sont plutôt rapides, donc on perd pas trop de temps là-dessus.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Par contre, les temps annoncés sur HLTB sont bien pétés, 7h30 pour 100% les 150 niveaux du jeu, ça fait 3min par puzzle, on n'a pas tous le même cerveau !


Il y en a qui sont nuls, tu peux le dire ! 

Et je parle absolument pas de moi !  ::ninja::

----------


## Kulfy

Je veux bien compenser un peu avec les niveaux rapides, mais lorsque je phase 15-20 minutes sur un niveau en particulier, il y a intérêt à en avoir un paquet de courts pour compenser  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

De mon côté, j'ai suffisamment joué à *Bleed 2* pour le valider comme terminé, même si je vais sans doute le garder installé pour prolonger l'expérience à l'occasion.

Malgré la présence d'un mode "histoire", je vous fais grâce du scénario. _Bleed 2_ est un jeu d'arcade centré uniquement sur son gameplay, dans la lignée du premier opus. 
Pour résumer, c'est un mélange d'action/plateforme, _bullet hell_ et _twin-stick shooter_ : le stick gauche contrôle les déplacements, avec une touche pour un triple (!) saut/dash directionnel, le stick droit permet de spammer l'arme principale dans une direction donnée. On rajoute une mécanique de parade (RB) et surtout, comme dans le premier _Bleed_, un _bullet time_ (LT) à durée limitée, essentiel pour esquiver les séquences les plus chaudes.
Verdict : ça fonctionne, la prise en main est rapide, le gameplay est nerveux et jouissif.

Le mode histoire se boucle rapidement (1h), avec des continues illimités quel que soit le niveau de difficulté.
Si j'en crois les statistiques de succès Steam, beaucoup de joueurs s'arrêtent là, et c'est dommage : on peut considérer ça comme le tuto.
En effet, le cœur de _Bleed 2_ reste le _scoring_, avec un mode arcade bien tendu, sans continues (je ne l'ai bouclé qu'en Easy), et de quoi assurer une certaine rejouabilité : différents persos à débloquer, différents sets d'armes, etc.
Je me suis également frotté aux modes Challenge (affronter jusqu'à 3 boss du jeu en même temps, complètement débilos  :Bave: ) et Endless (contrairement à ce qu'indique le nom, c'est juste une campagne de cinq niveaux générés procéduralement), sympathiques sans plus. Il y a aussi un mode coop que je n'ai pas testé.

Bref, même si l'enrobage fait un peu _cheap_, ça reste un bon petit jeu d'arcade au gameplay bien skillé, surtout dans les modes les plus difficiles où la moindre erreur se paie cash.
À titre personnel, je mettrais tout de même un bémol : la config' deux sticks + gâchettes et boutons latéraux rend la prise en main un peu gauche et fatigante à la longue (le pire étant dans les séquences où le boss reste du même côté de l'écran, on finit par glisser sur le stick droit à force de canarder en continu).
Mais bon, cela reste divertissant et très honnête pour le prix.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Puisqu'on est sur les puzzle games, j'avance bien sur Divide by Sheep (~80 niveaux sur les 150).
> 
> ...
> 
> Par contre, les temps annoncés sur HLTB sont bien pétés, 7h30 pour 100% les 150 niveaux du jeu, ça fait 3min par puzzle, on n'a pas tous le même cerveau !


Ca me fait un peu peur ça ! Déjà le temps annoncé me semblait un peu long, mais s'il en faut bien plus, ça me décourage un peu, je dois dire. 15h sur un puzzle game, ça me botte pas tant que ça...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ca me fait un peu peur ça ! Déjà le temps annoncé me semblait un peu long, mais s'il en faut bien plus, ça me décourage un peu, je dois dire. 15h sur un puzzle game, ça me botte pas tant que ça...


Mais c'est mignon comme tout !  :Mellow2:

----------


## PeaK

> Ca me fait un peu peur ça ! Déjà le temps annoncé me semblait un peu long, mais s'il en faut bien plus, ça me décourage un peu, je dois dire. 15h sur un puzzle game, ça me botte pas tant que ça...


Mais est-ce que tu seras plus botté en dehors de l'event, ou est-ce qu'il va retourner dormir dans le backlog ? Autant lui laisser une petite chance, ca fera toujours une occurrence de moins!  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

Je vais lui donner sa chance, pas de souci  ::P:  C'est juste que, dans le cadre de l'event, on risque de se forcer à le faire sur la durée de l'event alors qu'on l'aurait étalé sur plusieurs mois sinon.

----------


## Scylite

Et hop, premier jeu fini, *Frostpunk*



Spoiler Alert! 



Fini le premier scénario, la ville a survécu, mais à quel prix...! L'ordre a un peu trop régné, et oups despotisme. En pleine tempête les gens ont pas trop eu le temps de râler  ::siffle:: 
J'ai beaucoup aimé, c'est très déprimant mais bien fait, la profondeur est raisonnable, et la scénarisation me donnera probablement envie de tester d'autres scénarios.



La preuve (pas de succès c'est sur EGS  ::'(:  ) :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je ne m'attendais pas à écrire ça aussi vite, mais j'ai fini mon troisième jeu, *Elderborn*.

_Elderborn_ est un _first person slasher_ : vue à la première personne, combats au corps-à-corps. Dans une ambiance dark fantasy, soutenue par une bande son métalleuse à la _Doom_, on démembre joyeusement du mort-vivant à coup d'épée, de lance, de marteau, etc.. Le scénario est aussi oubliable que mal raconté, mais on s'en fout, c'est pour décorer.

La prise en main (clavier/souris) est excellente. Peu de touches essentielles : attaque (normale ou chargée), garde/parade, dash, kick et roulez jeunesse. Certaines armes permettent de bloquer, d'autres de faire des parades et des contres, ce qui donne de l'intérêt au fait d'alterner selon les adversaires et les situations. Il y a aussi un petit volet _leveling_ avec des points à distribuer en force, vitesse ou résistance et de petites compétences à débloquer sur chaque branche, mais ça reste très light. En tout cas, ça fonctionne du tonnerre, on sent le poids des coups, les parades sont jouissives, il y a la place pour bourriner juste ce qu'il faut (ce n'est pas excessivement punitif, sans être une promenade non plus).

Les deux premiers chapitres en jettent sérieusement. Pas tant par leur look (plutôt moche) mais plutôt par leurs dimensions, leur architecture intelligente, leur design efficace. Chacun se présente sous la forme d'une map unique, immense (comptez deux bonnes heures pour la boucler), à approcher de manière plus ou moins ouverte (la première reste relativement linéaire dans l'ensemble, mais la deuxième est complètement ouverte autour d'un hub central). On y affronte des ennemis plutôt moches aussi, mais suffisamment variés et, surtout, intéressants à combattre : certains ont des boucliers, d'autres attaquent à distance, d'autres encore ont des attaques impossibles à bloquer, mais que l'on peut contrer, le timing des parades change selon les ennemis… bref, c'est dynamique, c'est plaisant, j'ai fait chaque chapitre d'une traite sans voir le temps passer.

En regardant les succès Steam en cours de route, j'ai vu que le jeu ne comportait que trois chapitres. Qu'à cela ne tienne, me suis-je dit, vu la gueule du deuxième, il y a fort à parier que le troisième donnera dans le délirant, l'épique, le monumental.
Une fois les boss du chapitre 2 battus, je me mets en quête d'une fontaine de sauvegarde au début du 3ème, histoire de level up et d'aller bouffer. Je n'en trouve pas, je touche un truc, et me retrouve dans une sorte d'arène avec des mobs. Bon, je les défonce, cela fait apparaître un portail, qui me téléporte dans une deuxième arène, puis une troisième… au bout de quelques unes, je me retrouve dans un couloir "histoire" sans réel enjeu, je vais au bout en coupant des streums en dés, et… speech de fin du jeu, crédits.  :WTF: 

Ce final riquiqui laisse forcément un petit goût d'inachevé à ce qui avait été jusque là une excellente surprise.
Peut-être le studio a-t-il été contraint de revoir ses ambitions à la baisse en cours de développement ?
À leur décharge, la durée de vie (4 à 5 heures + rejouabilité éventuelle) reste tout à fait honnête pour un "petit" jeu indé vendu 12,50€. Mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de trouver dommage que le jeu brise ainsi son élan et se contente d'une conclusion au rabais, après m'avoir fait espérer tellement plus.

----------


## acdctabs

Comme mon ex.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Comme mon ex.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> mais on s'en fout, c'est pour décorer.





> La prise en main est excellente.





> il y a la place pour bourriner juste ce qu'il faut





> (comptez deux bonnes heures pour la boucler)





> un petit goût d'inachevé






> Comme mon ex.


 :WTF:

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, j'ai dû jouer une bonne 1h30 à *Battle Chef Brigade* pour l'instant et j'aime plutôt bien. C'est du match 3 avec de l'enrobage (une histoire, une partie combats pour récupérer des ingrédients...) et c'est plutôt sympa. Ma seule crainte, c'est que ça ne devienne trop difficile au bout d'un moment...

----------


## banditbandit

> Comme mon ex.





> 


 :^_^:

----------


## La Chouette

> Moi, j'ai dû jouer une bonne 1h30 à *Battle Chef Brigade* pour l'instant et j'aime plutôt bien. C'est du match 3 avec de l'enrobage (une histoire, une partie combats pour récupérer des ingrédients...) et c'est plutôt sympa. Ma seule crainte, c'est que ça ne devienne trop difficile au bout d'un moment...


Rassure-toi là-dessus, le jeu triche pour garder une expérience sympa. C'est à dire que si tu fais des gros scores, l'IA fera des gros scores, mais si tu fais des scores pourris, l'IA fera des scores pourris. Bon, tu peux quand même perdre, mais pour le tout dernier duel du jeu, l'adversaire a fait deux fois plus de points pour moi que pour mon ami qui a aussi fini le jeu.

Sinon, j'ai fini *Shadow Warrior*, et j'ai beaucoup aimé.

C'est bourrin, on découpe du démon à la pelle, y a plein d'armes différentes (dont la moitié peu utiles voire inutiles, ceci-dit), quelques pouvoirs sympas, et un scénario qui se laisse suivre. C'était très plaisant à jouer, à part quelques détails (les berserkers, des sacs à PV qu'on ne peut taper que dans le dos, les hitbox, on a parfois tendance à se retrouver bloqué par un ennemi alors qu'un passage est clairement visible, et le niveau 13, quasi deux fois plus long que les autres, dont la moitié est une alternance salle avec munitions, arène avec quasi les mêmes démons que la précédente). Le feeling des armes est sympa, les blagues des persos pourries, donc drôles, ça décapite, ça démembre, ça explose de partout, un très bon défouloir. 8/10.



Spoiler Alert! 



ecriture binaire

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah tiens, faudra que je le re-tente celui-là (Shadow Warrior). Je l'avais commencé dans le cadre d'un précédent event, mais je n'avais pas été fort loin...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Pour moi c'était pas mal, pas un mauvais jeu.

Par contre tout au long j'ai pas arrêté de penser "Mouais mais DOOM c'est mieux", parce que c'est vraiment comme un DOOM mais plus con et avec une katana.

Bref pour moi c'était un peu Discount Doom  ::P:

----------


## PeaK

> Ah tiens, faudra que je le re-tente celui-là (Shadow Warrior). Je l'avais commencé dans le cadre d'un précédent event, mais je n'avais pas été fort loin...


Tout pareil, je l'avais commencé sans aller très loin... Par contre si c'est un discount Doom ca ne me motive pas des masses  ::|:

----------


## jopopoe

Oh il est super fun le Shadow Warrior. C'est discount niveau production value mais niveau gameplay c'est presque aussi bon que Doom.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Faut aussi voir que Doom est très premier degré. L'humour décalé de Shadow Warrior 1 est vraiment rafraîchissant (ils ont un peu raté le 2 de ce côté-là par contre).

----------


## banditbandit

Le deux est moins drôle et aussi moins fun, le coté "open world" et aussi toues les saloperies à ramasser. Par contre il doit être plus sympa en coop.

----------


## Nacodaco

Je viens de terminer mon premier jeu de l'event : *Gunpoint*, en 3 heures.



C'est un jeu d'action-infiltration en 2D. On y enchaîne les tableaux avec des objectifs simples (allez à un point). Des objectifs secondaires nous font faire quelques détours, mais les niveaux restent très courts (on dépasse rarement le quart d'heure je pense).

Côté gameplay, on traverse les niveaux en alternant via la molette entre deux modes. Un d'action où l'on va se déplacer et utiliser principalement un saut "boosté" pour neutraliser ou éviter les gardes. Et un second où l'on va pouvoir relier différents types d'interrupteurs à des activables (portes, ascenseurs, etc) pour avancer dans l'immeuble et parfois éliminer certains ennemis. Dans les tous derniers niveaux, il y a un même un petit aspect "puzzle-game".

 

En bref, c'était un jeu court et simple, qui se renouvelle assez peu mais qui demeure efficace. C'était sympathique à découvrir mais il ne fallait pas que ça dure plus longtemps  :;):

----------


## CornedBeer

J'ai fini *Inside*:
Un petit bijou. Une fuite en avant de plus en plus malaisant. Les phases de puzzle ne sont jamais bloquantes, on voit très vite ce qu'il faut faire. Le design est au poil et les animations sont excellentes.
C'était une très bonne expérience. 

C'est clairement un Limbo ++ à mes yeux. Limbo avait eu l'avantage de sortir lors de la première vague des indés, je pense qu'il a dû mal vieillir avec le temps. Inside est proche de la perfection, je pense que ce sera un bijou intemporel. 

Concernant l'histoire du jeu :


Spoiler Alert! 



J'ai rien compris.
C'est quoi cette organisation qu'on fuit ?
Ces corps qu'on peut contrôler, wtf ?
Le petit bonhomme qui nage avec sa tignasse et qui passe son temps à vouloir nous tuer avant de nous aider, on en parle ?
Et cette boule à la fin, pourquoi ? Je vois l'analogie avec les spermatozoïdes, mais après ? Et pourquoi les types nous aident finalement ? Et à la fin, on est là au bord de l'eau, c'est quoi la signification ?
Bref, c'est trop obscur pour moi.

Sinon je crois qu'il y a des secrets (des sphères à péter), j'en ai trouvé deux, vers la fin il y a une porte fermée, je pense qu'il faut tous les trouver pour pouvoir l'ouvrir. Peut-être qu'il y a une explication derrière. 







> Super liste oh la la 
> 
> T'es gaté CornedBeer !


Oh yes ça commence bien.

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai fini *Inside*:
> 
> Concernant l'histoire du jeu :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il y a une fin alternative pour cela il faut trouver tous les orbes mais pas que, c'est plutôt compliqué et je ne crois pas que tu puisses t'en sortir sans solution (c'est d'ailleurs bien dommage). 

Ya un topic dédié où tu trouveras tout ce dont tu as besoin et notamment différentes hypothèses sur l'histoire et ses conclusions :

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...é-intérieure

----------


## Hyeud

> J'ai fini *Inside*:
> Un petit bijou. Une fuite en avant de plus en plus malaisant. Les phases de puzzle ne sont jamais bloquantes, on voit très vite ce qu'il faut faire. Le design est au poil et les animations sont excellentes.
> C'était une très bonne expérience. 
> 
> C'est clairement un Limbo ++ à mes yeux. Limbo avait eu l'avantage de sortir lors de la première vague des indés, je pense qu'il a dû mal vieillir avec le temps. Inside est proche de la perfection, je pense que ce sera un bijou intemporel. 
> 
> Concernant l'histoire du jeu :
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai joué Limbo après Inside, et je l'ai trouvé plus sympa niveau gameplay, mais moins bien niveau atmosphère et "narration", ouais faut essayer la fin alternative c'est mieux, faut juste toutes les orbes dans mon souvenir, en fouillant bien il ne m'en manquait plus que 2 au 2ème run, elles ne sont pas faciles à trouver.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Ya un topic dédié où tu trouveras tout ce dont tu as besoin et notamment différentes hypothèses sur l'histoire et ses conclusions :
> 
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...é-intérieure


Merci pour le lien.


Spoiler Alert! 


Il y a un canard qui évoque aussi le spermatozoïde, et que la fin c'est en fait l'ovule fécondé qui vient se loger dans l'utérus (la plage, dans les rayons du soleil). J'avais pas vu ça comme ça, maintenant je comprend cette fin abrupte où l'on devient inerte.






> J'ai joué Limbo après Inside, et je l'ai trouvé plus sympa niveau gameplay, mais moins bien niveau atmosphère et "narration", ouais faut essayer la fin alternative c'est mieux, faut juste toutes les orbes dans mon souvenir, en fouillant bien il ne m'en manquait plus que 2 au 2ème run, elles ne sont pas faciles à trouver.


Ah ! Faudrait que je repasse Limbo, depuis le temps que je l'ai fait de l'alcool a coulé sous les ponts, ce sera une découverte totale.

J'hésite à faire la fin alternative d'Inside après l'event. Il me faudra sûrement la faire avec une soluce, vu que j'ai trouvé que 2 orbes sur mon premier run, et il me semble avoir pas mal fouillé les environnements.

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai fini *Bleed* y'a 2/3 jours :

"C'est pas exactement mauvais...

Mais c'est hyper basique : une heure de run and gun, 7 niveaux et autant de boss.

Le gameplay est un peu bizarre (le saut sur la gâchette c'est pas hyper intuitif) mais fonctionne plutôt pas mal. Mention bien au bullet time qui est assez sympa et permet une très grande précision dans les sauts et les esquives.

Les graphismes pixelisés oscillent entre le chouette et le moche, et l'histoire est nulle. Vraiment nulle.

Bref ça se laisse jouer mais c'est un peu creux et ça ne me laissera clairement pas un souvenir impérissable.

12/20"



Spoiler Alert! 







Hier soir j'ai commencé *Hellblade* (deuxième event où on me le propose, c'est un signe clair !) et il y a pas mal de choses qui me plaisent.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Hier soir j'ai commencé *Hellblade* (deuxième event où on me le propose, c'est un signe clair !) et il y a pas mal de choses qui me plaisent.


Je vais jamais arrêter d'aimer ce jeu, quoi que l'on dise  ::wub::

----------


## Eurok

> Je viens de terminer mon premier jeu de l'event : *Gunpoint*, en 3 heures.
> 
> https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s...g?t=1585250076
> 
> C'est un jeu d'action-infiltration en 2D. On y enchaîne les tableaux avec des objectifs simples (allez à un point). Des objectifs secondaires nous font faire quelques détours, mais les niveaux restent très courts (on dépasse rarement le quart d'heure je pense).
> 
> Côté gameplay, on traverse les niveaux en alternant via la molette entre deux modes. Un d'action où l'on va se déplacer et utiliser principalement un saut "boosté" pour neutraliser ou éviter les gardes. Et un second où l'on va pouvoir relier différents types d'interrupteurs à des activables (portes, ascenseurs, etc) pour avancer dans l'immeuble et parfois éliminer certains ennemis. Dans les tous derniers niveaux, il y a un même un petit aspect "puzzle-game".
> 
> https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s...g?t=1585250076 https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s...g?t=1585250076
> ...


C'est un super petit jeu !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Premier jeu terminé pour moi avec *Papo & Yo*.




> Sympathique jeu assez court (moins de 4h) et assez facile, mais avec une ambiance particulière et originale, des graphismes simples mais réussis et une histoire touchante. J'ai passé un bon moment dessus !

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon j'ai toujours pas commencé mon premier jeu moi, je vais sans doute me commencer Céleste dans la semaine  ::): 

Pour revenir sur les coms sur Shadow Warriors, je n'ai fait que le 2 mais oui il était vraiment fun grâce à son côté coop. Le scénar, c'est poubelle je n'en ai absolument aucun souvenir. Et le fait de monter toutes les comp et armes c'est plaisant  ::):

----------


## FoxDy

En parallèle de Rise of the Tomb Raider, je suis sur Crash Bandicoot 2. Arrivée à la dernière zone, il me reste 5 reliques à récupérer (et autres diamants, bien sûr). Ça se corse et c'est là qu'on se rend compte que les contrôles manquent de précision, ce qui est assez frustrant sur cette dernière partie. Sans parler de la phase en jetpack, qui est tout bonnement affreuse. 

Va falloir être bien réveillée pour boucler les cinq derniers niveaux.  ::w00t::

----------


## Nacodaco

Je viens de terminer *SteamWorld Dig* en un peu plus de 6 heures.



C'est un Platformer 2D ou vous incarnez un robot-mineur qui va devoir s'enfoncer de plus en plus profondément dans une mine. En bref, c'est un petit jeu de farming assez simple. Vous récoltez des minerais pour les revendre et améliorer votre équipement, ce qui vous permettra de creuser un peu plus loin. Et vous recommencerez ça jusqu'à terminer le jeu.

On est sur une recette très simple mais c'était une bonne expérience. Les contrôles sont un peu glissants mais le jeu n'est pas très exigeant et on passe outre sans problème. En tout cas, c'était suffisamment intéressant mais que j'aille voir à quoi ressemble la suite.

 

Un excellent client pour ce genre d'évènement  :;):

----------


## FoxDy

J'ai passé 5h d'affilées ce matin sur *Rise of the Tomb Raider*, preuve que je passe du bon temps dessus. En tout point, il est meilleur que son prédécesseur. L'exploration, les défis, les fusillades, tout me plaît dans ce TR. L'histoire se laisse suivre, d'autant plus agréable que le jeu est beau. J'espère avoir le temps de faire une petite partie ce soir avant d'aller me coucher.

En parallèle, toujours sur *Crash Bandicoot 2*. Et bon dieu que ça devient pointilleux sur la fin. J'ai battu Cortex, mais il me manque quelques gemmes basiques. J'en suis à 94%, mais je perds patience donc j'arrête là pour aujourd'hui.  ::P:

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai passé 5h d'affilées ce matin sur *Rise of the Tomb Raider*, preuve que je passe du bon temps dessus. En tout point, il est meilleur que son prédécesseur. L'exploration, les défis, les fusillades, tout me plaît dans ce TR. L'histoire se laisse suivre, d'autant plus agréable que le jeu est beau. J'espère avoir le temps de faire une petite partie ce soir avant d'aller me coucher.
> 
> En parallèle, toujours sur *Crash Bandicoot 2*. Et bon dieu que ça devient pointilleux sur la fin. J'ai battu Cortex, mais il me manque quelques gemmes basiques. J'en suis à 94%, mais je perds patience donc j'arrête là pour aujourd'hui.


Pour les gemmes manquantes, il ne faut pas hésiter à regarder une soluce youtube pour localiser toutes les caisses car certaines sont bien planquées quand même, et c'est extrêmement chiant de les chercher dans tout le niveau pour voir qu'il nous en manque 1 ou 2. Après l'exécution derrière n'est pas trop dure.

----------


## Nono

J'ai commencé *Kathy Rain*, et quel plaisir de se replonger dans un point and clic à la Gabriel Knight, période gros pixels !

On y retrouve un mystère qui monte en puissance crescendo, un personnage principal un peu marginal, et des dialogues plutôt sympathiques.
Les énigmes sont beaucoup plus évidentes, sauf quelques-unes, mais les créateurs ont eu la finesse d'intégrer des indices à leur résolution (pour l'instant pas besoin d'écrire un truc sorti de nulle part sur une tombe...).

----------


## Kaelis

*Limbo*, mon premier jeu terminé. J'ai pris du retard au démarrage  ::ninja:: 


Spoiler Alert! 








Faut-il y jouer après Inside ? Je répondrais oui puisqu'il ne s'agit pas d'un prototype qui serait surclassé en tout point par son successeur. Je pense même préférer la beauté simple de Limbo, équivoque et non ésotérique comme peut l'être Inside.

Les jeux disons "contemplatifs à gameplay limité" sont loin d'être ma tasse de thé. Limbo a l'avantage d'être court et de proposer des puzzles qui demandent un peu de réflexion et d'efforts, sans frustration excessive.

Ça m'a plu, bon choix saelix  ::):

----------


## Tigri

Moi j'ai commencé *Beholder*, et au bout d'une heure je me suis fait arrêter pour détournement d'argent  :tired: ... J'ai suivi les objectifs à la lettre et j'ai voulu aider ma fille malade et voilà  ::'(:  

Donc pour ceux qui savent, est-ce qu'il y a une "vraie" fin ? De ce que j'ai vu il y en a plusieurs, mais à partir de quand je peux considérer comme validé ?

----------


## FoxDy

> J'ai commencé *Kathy Rain*, et quel plaisir de se replonger dans un point and clic à la Gabriel Knight, période gros pixels !
> 
> On y retrouve un mystère qui monte en puissance crescendo, un personnage principal un peu marginal, et des dialogues plutôt sympathiques.
> Les énigmes sont beaucoup plus évidentes, sauf quelques-unes, mais les créateurs ont eu la finesse d'intégrer des indices à leur résolution (pour l'instant pas besoin d'écrire un truc sorti de nulle part sur une tombe...).


Un des derniers point'n'click que j'ai fait et qui m'a énormément plu également. Tu joues à la Director's Cut ou pas ?

----------


## Nono

Non, c'est la version de base. A 15 euros, même si je ressors enchanté du jeu, ça me semble pas donné comme upgrade ...

----------


## parpaingue

Fini le mode carrière de *Dirt 3* (joué au pad en difficulté intermédiaire).
Alors comment rester relativement succinct...
Ça me rappelle pourquoi je ne joue plus aux jeux AAAAAAAAAA. C'est joli et pas désagréable mais au bout de quelques heures on voit bien que c'est relativement creux.
Déjà y a l'habillage : j'en peux plus les splash screen interminables avec leurs commentaires à la noix qui nous font glander 2 ans à chaque fois.
WESH TU PEXES
PUT IT ON YOUTUBE MATE
BLAH BLAH YOU'RE THE BEST
TA GUEULE
Ensuite y a beaucoup de redite sur les différentes parcours et pistes, parfois on retrouve de gros bouts du même circuit dans plusieurs décors différents, c'est un poil la honte.
Les modèles de conduite ne varient pas trop entre catégories de caisses sur une même épreuve et à l'intérieur d'une catégorie c'est vraiment kif kif, on a plein de vraies licences mais elles sont juste cosmétiques, je demande pas de la grosse simu mais c'est dommage.
Le jeu part dans tout les sens sur les types d'épreuves mais y a rien de poussé, au final j'ai fait tous les rallys et trailblazers et assez vite le reste à minima pour avancer. Mention spéciale au gymkhana juste pénible.
En bonus le moteur du jeu pue un peu, en rally cross ou landrush si l'ia se chie et fait des débris ça se met à stutter régulièrement c'est insupportable.

Au final je m'éclate plus sur Rush Rally Origins sur switch, un jeu à 6€ avec une conduite clairement meilleure. Ok, c'est plus cher que le jour où j'ai ramassé Dirt 3 gratos, mais bon...
Donc un gros BOF.

En parallèle j'ai commencé Closure, du puzzle platformer-indé-arty-unity très à la mode à une époque, genre ayant fait la joie des bundles où je l'ai trouvé d'ailleurs. J'en ai fait environ un tiers, je ne sais pas si j'irai au bout. C'est pas mauvais mais beeennn... bof quoi, ça sent vraiment le déjà vu/joué, meh. A voir si je me motive pour aller au bout ou non, je sais pas encore.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai terminé mon premier jeu : *Divide by Sheep*.




> Un puzzle game sympa, mais sans plus. Il introduit régulièrement des nouvelles mécaniques tout au long des 150 niveaux, ça introduit un peu de variété. Pour chaque niveau, on peut terminer avec 1, 2 ou 3 étoiles. Pour débloquer les mondes (5 mondes de 30 niveaux), il faut un certain nombre d'étoiles. J'ai dû refaire d'anciens niveaux pour les 2 derniers mondes car je n'avais pas assez d'étoiles.
> 
> Une difficulté un peu étrange pour moi, car je trouvais régulièrement une bonne solution assez vite, puis je calais sur un ou deux niveaux... Au final, j'ai bien aimé, mais j'en avais ma dose et j'ai un peu rushé le dernier monde. Il m'a fallu 4h30 pour finir le jeu.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Fini le mode carrière de *Dirt 3* (joué au pad en difficulté intermédiaire).
> Alors comment rester relativement succinct...
> Ça me rappelle pourquoi je ne joue plus aux jeux AAAAAAAAAA. C'est joli et pas désagréable mais au bout de quelques heures on voit bien que c'est relativement creux.
> Déjà y a l'habillage : j'en peux plus les splash screen interminables avec leurs commentaires à la noix qui nous font glander 2 ans à chaque fois.
> WESH TU PEXES
> PUT IT ON YOUTUBE MATE
> BLAH BLAH YOU'RE THE BEST
> TA GUEULE
> Ensuite y a beaucoup de redite sur les différentes parcours et pistes, parfois on retrouve de gros bouts du même circuit dans plusieurs décors différents, c'est un poil la honte.
> ...


Bon, au moins ce sera supprimé du backlog^^

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Moi aussi j'ai terminé un jeu aujourd'hui, *The Darkness II*.
(je voulais le finir avant mais je suis très occupée avec des travaux de maison... dans The Sims 4  ::ninja::  ) 

Un fps du 2012 qui reste un plutôt bon jeu à jouer en 2021 si on a pas des attentes trop élevées.
N'ayant pas joué au premier, j'ai quand même bien aimé l'histoire. Le voice acting est très bien fait et on peut vite sympathiser avec le protagoniste.
Le gameplay est peu varié, c'est juste du _shoot shoot bang bang_ assaisonné avec des bêtes démoniaques montées sur nos épaules qui nous aident à tuer les ennemies. Sous cet aspect c'est très amusant à jouer. Plein de façons différentes de tuer, du sang qui part dans tous les sens, les armes qui ont vraiment un bon feeling.

J'ai bien aimé le style des graphismes et l'atmosphère des environnements plus sombres.
Il y a un tout petit peu une ambiance beauf, mais pas trop étonnant pour un jeu du 2012. Genre les femmes sont soit des belles nanas avec des grosses poitrines soit des vieilles, il y a des scènes un peu osées dans un brothel, un vocabulaire des personnages plutôt vulgaire, blagues cochonnes etc.
Heureusement ça ne gêne pas autant que ça et l'histoire se concentre sur bien autre.
La longueur reste correcte pour ce type de jeu.

Bref, un FPS au rythme rapide, rigolo, et avec le bonus de pouvoir tuer les ennemies avec des tentacules démoniaques. Ca m'a rappelé un peu Shadow Warrior, dans ses points plus positifs.
Si jamais le troisième chapitre sort un jour, je le ferai avec plaisir.

Il y a aussi une blague et un dialogue qui m'ont tuée presque au début du jeu. J'ai adoré.
Je la mets ici pour le plaisir mais c'est en anglais.




Petite preuve :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Nono

Ha ha la blague, je connaissais pas. Et ça confirme aussi le côté beauf du jeu...

J'ai fini *Kathy Rain* hier soir, et c'était super ! Ca m'a beaucoup rappelé Gabriel Knight 1, en moins tordu quand même (ouf).
Il y a quand même deux séances où j'ai sorti une soluce, justement parce que j'avais des mauvais souvenirs de GK (le moment où il faut fabriquer une phrase avec un enregistrement audio, et le labyrinthe dans la forêt). Mais honnêtement, en me creusant un peu plus la cervelle, c'était largement trouvable.

Ca m'a un peu rappelé Grey Matter aussi : le personnage principal est une femme qui ne se laisse pas marcher sur les pieds. Et plus on avance dans le jeu, plus on côtoie le surnaturel. La scène finale a ce même côté complètement fantasmagorique.

C'est assez ingénieux comme ils ont pu faire un jeu aussi captivant, qui dure environ 6 heures, et avec si peu de moyens. Cela permet aussi d'aller droit à l'essentiel, et de ne pas retarder le joueur avec des lieux superflus, ou des aller et retours trop nombreux.

Un grand merci à Super Gounou pour ce point n' clic qui a fait office de madeleine de Proust.

La preuve, c'est l'achievement "Déjà tout vu ,déjà tout fait".

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai fini *Kathy Rain* hier soir, et c'était super !


Cool que ça t'ait plus, c'est jamais simple de proposer un point'n'click pour l'event je trouve. Surtout un comme Kathy Rain, qui divise énormément.

----------


## Franky Mikey

::wacko::

----------


## CornedBeer

> 


J'ai envie de relancer Spacechem maintenant.  ::(:

----------


## NFafa

> https://s10.gifyu.com/images/Opus-Ma...3-14-13-36.gif


Tellement bien ce jeu !



Bon courage pour la suite

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je me sens tellement bête.  :^_^:

----------


## Eurok

> Je viens de terminer *SteamWorld Dig* en un peu plus de 6 heures.
> 
> https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s...g?t=1587121078
> 
> C'est un Platformer 2D ou vous incarnez un robot-mineur qui va devoir s'enfoncer de plus en plus profondément dans une mine. En bref, c'est un petit jeu de farming assez simple. Vous récoltez des minerais pour les revendre et améliorer votre équipement, ce qui vous permettra de creuser un peu plus loin. Et vous recommencerez ça jusqu'à terminer le jeu.
> 
> On est sur une recette très simple mais c'était une bonne expérience. Les contrôles sont un peu glissants mais le jeu n'est pas très exigeant et on passe outre sans problème. En tout cas, c'était suffisamment intéressant mais que j'aille voir à quoi ressemble la suite.
> 
> https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s...g?t=1587121078 https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s...g?t=1587121078
> ...


J'étais un peu frustré que ça se termine si vite, un petit goût de "reviens-y" mais peut-être que j'aurais râlé s'il y avait deux heures de plus. La suite Heist n'est pas dans le même délire, juste le même univers. Il y a un Steam World Dig 2 cependant, sans backlog conséquent je l'aurais déjà acheté.

----------


## leeoneil

Steamworld dig 2 est vraiment dans la lignée du premier, mais en plus complexe, un vrai bon jeu !

----------


## doggy d

> Steamworld dig 2 est vraiment dans la lignée du premier, mais en plus complexe, un vrai bon jeu !


j'ai adoré le premier et ai hésité il y a peu à prendre la version Vita (soldée 5 euros), je regrette de ne pas l'avoir pris...
je trouvais que la DA avait un petit côté "Quack Shot" (décor égyptien sous terrain avec lave)     ::):

----------


## CornedBeer

> j'ai adoré le premier et ai hésité il y a peu à prendre la version Vita (soldée 5 euros), je regrette de ne pas l'avoir pris...


Attends il y a des soldes sur le store de la Vita ? J'en n'ai plus vu depuis des années ...
Ou alors tu parles d'une version en boîte ?

----------


## Nono

Jouer à Streets of Rage 3 en facile ne donne accès qu'au 5 premiers niveaux. Je vais devoir bosser le mode normal pour avoir droit à la vraie fin... Du coup je passe à un autre jeu parce que ça risque de me prendre plus de temps que prévu...

----------


## Supergounou

> Jouer à Streets of Rage 3 en facile ne donne accès qu'au 5 premiers niveaux. Je vais devoir bosser le mode normal pour avoir droit à la vraie fin... Du coup je passe à un autre jeu parce que ça risque de me prendre plus de temps que prévu...


Arf j'ignorais ça désolé. Sinon te prend pas la tête, vu que tu as vu les crédits, si le jeu te saoul considère le comme terminé.

----------


## acdctabs

Comment on pourrait être saoulé par SoR3 ?

----------


## Nono

> Arf j'ignorais ça désolé. Sinon te prend pas la tête, vu que tu as vu les crédits, si le jeu te saoul considère le comme terminé.


C'est pas grave, en fait c'est même assez original un beat'em all avec plusieurs fins.

Les mécaniques de jeu fonctionnent toujours. Il y en a mêmes des nouvelles je crois (par exemple, le avant-avant-attaque avec une arme fait des coups que je ne connaissais pas).
Les décors sont sympas même si globalement en dessous du 2.

Mais c'est vrai qu'il est dur. J'ai réessayé en normal avec le cheat code qui permet d'avoir 9 vies max : j'arrive juste au boss de fin du mode facile.
Et encore : j'abuse des rares glitchs du jeu, et des coups qui fonctionnent le mieux, pour économiser au maximum ma barre de vie. Quand on en arrive là, c'est que le jeu devient moins amusant en effet.

Il parait que la version US est abusée par rapport à la version JAP. Je vais essayer cette dernière pour ne pas rester sur un échec.

----------


## CornedBeer

> ça devient rare mais il faut checker ponctuellement les soldes PS4, il y a des soldes cross-buy PS4-PSVita.


Awww ... j'ai pas de PS4 et j'ai jamais pensé au cross-buy. Bon bah je jetterai un œil à l'occasion des prochaines soldes, probablement à Noël. 
Bon après c'est surtout des exclus Vita ou des pépites PSP que je comptais prendre ...

Incompréhensible qu'ils fassent aucune solde sur ce store, j'ai l'impression qu'ils font tout pour faire couler la console au plus vite.

(Et oui je pourrais acheter les jeux plein pot, mais avec le backlog que j'ai, j'ai un blocage qui m'empêche d'acheter des jeux full price, ma petite conscience sûrement. Alors qu'avec une petite réduc y a moyen que je passe à la caisse.)

----------


## Nono

A y est, fini Streets of Rage 3. En version JAP et avec le cheat des 9 vies.
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, les différences entre la version US et la version JAP : https://tcrf.net/Streets_of_Rage_3/R...al_Differences
J'ai tué le boss de fin en plus de deux minutes et quelques, et donc j'ai eu la mauvaise fin, mais je vais arrêter là quand même.

Ca va être cool de commencer le 4 avec une telle introduction  ::):

----------


## Hilikkus

> Ma liste pour *Hilikkus* :
> [...] 
> **Frostpunk* {Jeu de l'Event} :*  C'est une apocalypse météorologique ! Celui-ci aussi je l'ai fait lors d'un event et j'ai bien aimé. Il est vraiment bien fait. Super ambiance, gameplay, et musique ! Pour le considérer complété il suffit de finir le premier chapitre je dirais.


J'ai survécu à la Tempête !  Avec mes mines qui me lachent à -90°C, obligé de faire construire des extracteurs de charbons et des collecteurs en plein apocalypse, quelques survivants y ont laissé des membres, voire pire. Mais grâce à mon leadership sur basé sur le flicage minutieux de mes péons et une autorité implacable: Pourquoi s’embêter à faire une prison quand on peut envoyer les réfractaires faire une balade en slip par -60° dans la toundra ? Par contre j'ai systématiquement ramenés les réfugiés en ville avant d'inculquer aux enfants les bienfaits du travail physique, je reste un bienfaiteur de l'Humanité avant tout.

Bref, au delà de son aspect gestion qui reste un type de gameplay qui ne me parle pas vraiment, Frostpunk est un jeu remarquable qui a su révéler le pire salopard cynique qui sommeille en moi - alors que je suis du genre à jouer les paladins vertueux dans tous les CRPG que j'ai croisé. C'est donc l'oeuvre du mal absolu, il faut éviter d'y toucher à tout prix  :Cell: 

J'y ai joué sur EGS, comment je donne la preuve que j'ai fini le scénario ? Sinon vous pouvez me croire sur parole, ça m'arrange  :;): 

Je me lance sur Mutazione

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Contente que tu as pu trouver ton bonheur même si te genre de jeu ne te parlait pas trop  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai fini *Hellblade*, et ce fut fort plaisant : 

"Une vraie belle expérience

Hellblade fait parti de ces jeux au gameplay perfectible mais à l’ambiance et à l'histoire  tellement travaillées et réussies qu'on passe quand même un excellent moment.

Dès le début on est envoûté par cette ambiance extrêmement oppressante, par cet univers torturé dans lequel va évoluer la pauvre Senua. On fait nos premiers pas dans ces décors dévastés, assaillis par les voix qui hantent l'esprit malade de la jeune fille (l'écran d'ouverture du jeu nous explique qu'elle souffre de psychose), et si c'est plutôt déstabilisant, on est immédiatement happé.

Techniquement le jeu est très impressionnant, et nous balance des environnements tous plus beaux les uns que les autres.

Au niveau du gameplay c'est un poil moins brillant. Déjà l'absence de tuto est un peu bizarre : on se retrouve face au premier ennemi à essayer tous les boutons au hasard, puis on fait pause pour aller voir les touches. Pas sûr que ça améliore l'immersion de devoir apprendre le gameplay dans les menus du jeu...

Bon après le gamepaly est quand même très basique, et il vous faudra pas longtemps pour le maîtriser, même si la caméra qui a du mal à gérer plusieurs ennemis à la fois devient vite frustrante. Alors je comprends bien qu'il s'agit d'un parti pris des développeurs de la laisser proche de Senua quel que soit le nombre d'ennemis, mais c'est vite pénible de devoir se déplacer à coup d'esquives répétées pour pouvoir faire du *crowd control*.

Second point noir : les timing des attaques et des esquives qui changent quand le perso est blessé. Encore une fois, je comprends l'intention derrière, mais qu'est-ce que ça peut être frustrant pour le cerveau !

Côté histoire c'est du tout bon, avec un thème principal qui me parle vraiment beaucoup, et une finesse d'écriture qui m'a réellement plu. C'est du très très bon de côté-là.

Bon par contre les stèles de narration c'est vraiment le truc le plus fainéant du monde... Tu actives une stèle portant une rune,  et ça te lit un bout d'article wikipédia sur la mythologie nordique, zéro intérêt quoi... En plus je ne suis pas fan du personnage de Druth qui conte ces histoires, je l'ai trouvé un peu too much.

Bref, Hellblade possède de vraies qualités et de vrais défauts, mais les premières l'ont largement emporté en ce qui me concerne.

16/20"

Preuve : https://steamcommunity.com/id/jopopo.../achievements/

J'ai commencé *Hotline Miami 2*, et après un début douloureux le gameplay commence bien à me revenir en mains c'est cool.
Ce soir je vais peut-être tâter un peu de *GRIS* si j'ai le temps.

----------


## FoxDy

Un jeu de terminé, depuis le temps ! 

Crash Bandicoot 2 terminé à 100% : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2647766824

Plus qu'à poursuivre mon aventure sur Rise of the Tomb Raider sereinement (peut-être en lançant un autre jeu entre temps). Ce serait bien que je profite de ce week-end pour avancer un peu, parce qu'à ce rythme jamais je n'atteindrai les 5 jeux terminés (objectif perso).

----------


## parpaingue

Bon, je laisse définitivement tomber *Closure*.

Le genre ne se renouvelle vraiment pas assez pour que j'aie le courage d'aller au bout, je dois être à peu près entre un tiers et la moitié du jeu et quand je le relance c'est pfffrt ennui j'ai pas envie. Je pense que je n'en peux plus du style avec la plâtrée de jeux moyens de ce genre qui sont sortis à l'époque (l'essor d'unity tout ça).
C'est pas mauvais en soi, mais je sature complètement du genre et j'ai juste pas envie d'aller plus loin, donc je ne vais pas me forcer à reculons pour finir en hurlant/crachant sur le jeu. Je serais probablement allé au bout par curiosité si je l'avais testé plus tôt dans ma "carrière" de G@merZ, mais là non hop poubelle.

Pour moi ça illustre assez bien l'"indiepocalypse", trop de trucs moyens semblables oubliables qui se noient dans une grosse masse informe, comme d'hab' seul le top surnagera, avec quelques injustices de super jeux noyés au milieu (jouez à EDF !) mais bref. Un avantage des jeux totalement secondaires de bundles, c'est que je n'ai absolument aucun scrupule à les jeter par la fenêtre virtuelle, y a même pas la pseudo-culpabilité d'avoir fait un mauvais choix.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je me lance sur Mutazione


Courage, je l'avais vite laissé tomber celui-là...

----------


## PeaK

> Courage, je l'avais vite laissé tomber celui-là...


Pareil, je l'avais fait hors event mais je n'ai pas tenu très longtemps dessus.

----------


## Flad

Bon maintenant que j'ai upgradé mon PC et qu'il fonctionne, j'ai pu me lancer dansun jeu qui déchire la rétine.
"If on a winter's night four travelers" :P

1er jeu fini pour l'event. Y a un peu de triche car il est très court et je l'avais déjà fini une fois quand il était gratuit sur itch.io. Mais j'avais décidé de soutenir les créateurs et je l'ai donc acheté sur steam (pack de soutien je crois). Je viens de le refaire donc et c'est toujours autant une claque. Du pixel maitrisé comme jamais, une ambiance sonore qui colle parfaitement à "l'action". 3 histoires poignantes et cinglantes. Une pure merveille. Y a très peu de jeu qui lui arrive à la cheville.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai terminé *11-11 Memories Retold*.

C'est un jeu d'aventure qui raconte les experiences de deux hommes pendant la Guerre Mondiale. 
Je suis bon public pour les histoires tristes de guerre, du coup c'était facile d'être toute de suite fascinée par ce jeu.
Le gameplay est vraiment basique, il y a rien de compliqué ou difficile à comprendre. Il y a des fragments de photo à collecter tout au long du jeu, qui à la fin révèlent des informations historiques sur la guerre. Très intéressant.
Le style de graphismes m'a un tout petit peu gêne au début, mais on s'y adapte rapidement. Et finalement c'est joli.
La musique, j'ai adoré. Vraiment bien, et qui met la juste ambiance.
L'histoire est évidemment la partie plus important du jeu. Et c'est beau. C'est émouvant, larmoyant, puissant. Les dialogues sont bien intenses. Le voice acting très bien.
Il y a plusieurs fins. J'ai relancé le jeu une deuxième fois pour toutes les obtenir, avec les succès. 
Et j'ai apprécié toutes les variations. Elle sont toutes émotionnellement chargées. C'était un plaisir de pas s'arrêter sur la première sur laquelle je suis tombée, et d'aller voir les autres.

Malgré le gameplay un peu faible, j'ai vraiment accroché à l'histoire, je me suis sentie engagée dans l'aventure des personnages.
J'ai vraiment bien aimé, un très bon jeu pour moi.

Petite preuve : Je l'ai platiné !

Quelques screenshot : 

      

      


Je prends cette occasion pour remercier *Ajcrou*, qui m'avait offert le jeu  ::lol::

----------


## CornedBeer

> Une pure merveille. Y a très peu de jeu qui lui arrive à la cheville.


Je viens de découvrir l'existence de ce jeu avec ton post. Hop dans la wishlist.




> J'ai terminé *11-11 Memories Retold*.


Déjà dans la wishlist.  :;): 
Hâte de le faire !

----------


## La Chouette

Bon bah moi j'ai pas lancé de deuxième jeu de ma liste mais j'ai quasi fini le new game + de Shadow Warrior en difficulté insane et j'en suis à 90% d'achievements  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : ça y est, me fini une deuxième fois, grindé une petite demie heure pour trois achievements de plus, me reste plus qu'à finir le jeu en difficulté Heroic pour avoir tous les achievements, ce que je ferai peut-être un jour.

----------


## Ruvon

Hop, un jeu fini, ça faisait longtemps  ::ninja:: 

*Into the Breach*, première fin atteinte. Je vais sûrement continuer à y jouer parce qu'il est vraiment pas mal ce petit jeu et qu'il y a plein de nouveaux mechs à tester, mais j'ai eu droit à un écran victoire, donc je considère que c'est bon pour l'event  ::P: 

https://steamcommunity.com/id/Ruvon/...0/achievements

----------


## leeoneil

J'ai enfin terminé un jeu (et je pense que ce sera malheureusement le seul sur cet event).

*Dark Side Détective*, en un peu plus de 6h.
Un point and click en gros gros pixel, presque aucune animation, pas de voix, mais plein d'humour et découpé en 6 + 3 chapitres bonus.
Chaque chapitre apporte une enquête "paranormale" à résoudre.
C'est ultra facile jusqu'au dernier chapitre ou j'ai coincé un peu.
Le top du top pour faire découvrir les point and click je pense.

----------


## Ruben Rybnik

Yo les Canards !
Deux "petits" jeux terminés la semaine dernière :

*1 _ Samurai Shodown - neogeo collection*
(conformément aux conseils de doggy_d, j'en ai terminé un seul - pour valider l'event - le second opus)
Je suis mi-figue mi-raison. J'aime les jeux de baston, mais ce n'est pas non plus ma came, et encore moins ma spécialité. J'ai de très bons souvenirs de parties de Soul Calibur, Melee ou encore One Piece jouées sur GameCube il y a 10-15 ans, mais ce sont des jeux de combats plutôt "casu" et faciles à prendre en main, il me semble.

Samurai Shodown, tout comme les Street Fighter et autres jeux de baston "à l'ancienne" est - je trouve - plaisant, beau et fun mais en même temps très rapidement frustrant si on s'attend à rouler sur le mode arcade sans difficulté. Ou alors je suis une grosse quiche, c'est possible  ::mellow:: 

Pour les 4 ou 5 derniers combats, j'ai usé et même largement abusé de la sauvegarde et chargement (y compris après un 1er round gagné - pas taper s'il vous plait  ::trollface:: ). Je ne voulais pas y passer non plus trop de temps. J'ai quand même mis presque 8 heures pour terminer le mode arcade, quand How Long To Beat indique 2 ou 3 heures ...

Après une petite pause je testerai les autres opus, car je garde un goût d'inachevé et j'avoue avoir quand même apprécié vers la fin de maitriser quelques coups spéciaux et comprendre peu à peu comment jouer potablement.

*2 _ Gone Home*
Très chouette !  Pas habitué à ce genre de jeu - exploration et aventure - cela m'a semblé bien maitrisé, visuellement comme scénaristiquement. Un peu linéaire dans l'exploration mais c'était appréciable étant donné l'ambiance inquiétante.


Spoiler Alert! 


Le côté suspense est très chouette. Je redoutais des jump scare et attaques de tueur en série ou du fantôme de Grand Oncle Bidule, mais non, c'est finalement juste l'exploration d'une grande maison ancienne, vide, pendant un gros orage... Les souvenirs de la petite sœur sous forme d'audio sont appréciables mais je trouve dommage qu'ils ne soient pas "ancrés" dans le réel. Ou alors j'ai loupé un truc ?
La fin est émouvante mais j'aurais aimé avoir quelques éléments supplémentaires sur le grand oncle et le côté "exorcisme". Cela fait cela dit partie du charme de rester un peu sur sa faim

----------


## Hyeud

Samurai Shodown, il y a le mode easy avec Haohmaru en quelques sorte, sinon, la difficulté n'est pas réglable ? Dans mon souvenir ça allait jusqu'à 8, à 4 ça demandait un peu d'entrainement, à 8, alors que tu roules sur la diffculté 4, tu crèves comme une merde au 2ème combat.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je viens de terminer *SteamWorld Dig* en un peu plus de 6 heures.
> [...]
> *que j'aille voir à quoi ressemble la suite.*


Si jamais, je me permets de transmettre ce bon plan en direct du topic qui va bien :




> *SteamWorld Dig 2* 4€ tout rond avec le code ISTHEREANYDEAL:
> https://www.gamersgate.com/product/steamworld-dig-2/
> 
> Son prix le plus bas jamais si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## Nacodaco

Le but c'est de vider le backlog, pas de le remplir  :tired:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Mais non il faut que les gens achètent les jeux comme ça ils vont revenir pour participer à l'event suivant  ::ninja::

----------


## Scylite

C'est sûr qu'on a plus d'autres jeux en attente passé les 5 de l'event  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

> *1 _ Samurai Shodown - neogeo collection*
> (conformément aux conseils de doggy_d, j'en ai terminé un seul - pour valider l'event - le second opus)


C est très bien. Au vu de ta remarque sur tes attentes, je te conseille si tu ne dois en essayer qu un après, de choisir Samurai Shodown 4 qui est plus "grand public" et ultra solide à tous les niveaux

----------


## jopopoe

Je viens de faire un chapitre tellement long et tellement dur dans Hotline Miami 2 que je pensais que c'était la fin du jeu.

J'ai vérifié, j'en suis à la moitié du jeu  :tired:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

:haha:

----------


## NFafa

Alors j'ai terminé - et éliminé de mon backlog : 

*Costume Quest :*  Un petit jeu typé (J?)RPG qui se déroule pendant une soirée d'Halloween. C'est un peu mignon, le jeu se manie assez bien, mais il devient vite répétitif et n'offre pas du tout de challenge. Sans doute pas mal pour un enfant, mais assez inintéressant pour un adulte.
*The Walking Dead : Saison 2 :*  J'avais fait le 1 il y a longtemps, et je me demande bien pourquoi je n'avais pas enchaîné sur le 2 à cette époque  ::huh::  On retrouve avec grand plaisir la (moins) petite Clémentine de l'épisode 1, et l'univers de Walking Dead, pour passer quelques heures dans ce pseudo-jeu. Et oui malgré les différents "choix", les phases d'"exploration" et les QTE, on se rend bien compte qu'on est plutôt dans une histoire linéaire qui est nous racontée par le jeu. Et je trouve ça complètement suffisant  :;): 
*Far Cry 3 : Blood Dragon :*  Un vrai Far Cry au niveau gameplay, mais en plus court, et se déroulant dans un univers de science-fiction des années 80. Le jeu est vraiment orienté parodique/décalé : des fois ça fonctionne et j'ai lâché un sourire, mais sans plus. Les quelques heures nécessaires pour le finir sont suffisantes.

J'ai commencé The Tesla Projet, j'ai pas trop accroché au départ, peut-être à cause des (trop) nombreuses références aux jeux précédents que je n'ai jamais fait. Mais je commence à apprécier, je le finirai sans doute.

----------


## doggy d

Premier jeu de l'Event terminé : *Until Dawn* sur PS4, 
C'est :
- un film d'horreur interactif basé sur un gameplay de "point & clic" avec "QTE";
- une réalisation très solide avec des environnements très réussis et surtout des personnages photoréalistes (on y reconnaîtra un tas d'acteurs connus comme la pom-pom girl de la série Heroes ou le Freddy Mercury de Bohemian Rhapsody, ce n'est pas rien !), avec doublage intégral en VF de qualité ;
- une histoire franchement intéressante, avec choix influençant les situations selon le fameux "effet papillon", et pas aussi basique comme les premières heures de jeu en donnent l'impression (il faut donc persévérer un peu) ;
- un seul petit bémol : une certaine répétitivité des lieux et des situations mais c'est le scénario qui veut ça...

Un bon petit jeu au final, 7/10

----------


## CornedBeer

On y est, 34 jeux terminés, soit une moyenne de 1 par joueur.
11 participants n'ont pas encore validé un seul jeu, on compte sur vous pour y arriver avant la fin de l'event.  :;): 
Les autres peuvent tranquillement continuer à réduire leur backlog ...

----------


## Kaelis

Absolute Drift me donne du fil à retordre  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyeud

> Absolute Drift me donne du fil à retordre


Git gud.  ::ninja::

----------


## Eurok

Premier jeu enfin terminé ! 
*AER : Memories of The Old* petit et court jeu d'aventures,  qui nous met dans les bottes de Auk, pélerines qui peut se changer en oiseau pour résoudre de petites énigmes et survoler quelques petites plateformes sans combat dans un monde mystique fracturé après un cataclysme impliquant des dieux et des entités anciennes voire oubliées. Sympa malgré quelques minuscules bugs ! 
La preuve : 

Spoiler Alert! 






J'avais commencé VVVVV mais je ne sais pas si je pourrais le finir. Il me reste peu de temps et donc je vais essayer de boucler Day Of The Tentacle voire Dust : An Elysian Tail.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai repris *Ori*, mais je sais plus du tout y jouer après cette longue pose et du coup je trouve ça super dur... Je vais y aller petit à petit, j'ai passé 30 minutes sur un passage qui doit prendre 30 secondes normalement. Tout va bien, je suis zen  :Lime:

----------


## jopopoe

*Hotline Miami 2* fini :

"Sympathique mais imparfait.

Petit disclaimer : si j’avais bien aimé le premier je ne considère pas du tout que c’est un chef-d’œuvre. Pour moi Hotiline Miami c’est une ambiance démentielle, une musique géniale, une histoire incompréhensible et un gameplay très sympa mais pas exceptionnel.

Et bien Hotline Miami 2 c’est un peu tout ça également, avec quelques défauts en plus malheureusement.

On retrouve le même gameplay que dans le 1, et quand on y a pas joué depuis un moment il faut reprendre ses marques (et ses réflexes) : J’ai du mourir 30 ou 40 fois avant de réussir à passer le premier niveau ! Mais une fois que tout s’est remis en place, ça va, on a l’impression de gérer, et on s’amuse beaucoup.

Puis le jeu passe à la vitesse supérieure en augmentant la taille des cartes, le nombre d’ennemis, et la longueur des chapitres. Et là il y a pas mal de choses qui blessent. Per exemple les cartes trop grandes font que vous allez régulièrement vous faire tuer par un ennemi situé au-delà de votre champ de vision. Et les cartes qui s’enchaînent sans sauvegarde pendant parfois une heure c’est hyper pénible quand on a une vraie vie d’adulte avec des contraintes externes.

Au rayon des défauts (pour moi en tout cas), on retrouve une nouvelle histoire tarabiscotée à base de vigilantes, de dealers russes, de militaires, de flic pas net, de tueur en série, de reporter et de je-sais-plus-trop-quoi-n’en-jetez-plus-la-coupe-est-pleine. Heureusement l’ambiance glauque est toujours aussi efficace, même si les délires méta sont un peu saoulant parfois.

On note un effort de diversification des situations avec des persos ou des niveaux très typés (un double perso, un perso uniquement corps-à-corps, un perso non létal,…) mais parfois ça enlève plus de fun que ça n’en rajoute. Et ça peut rendre la difficulté un peu inégale par moments.

Enfin, dernier point, le plus gênant : les bugs. On parle d’une franchise dont les opus se vendent à hauteur de 1 ou 2 millions d’exemplaires, et les développeurs sont pas foutus de patcher correctement leur jeu. Problèmes de collisions au niveau des portes ou des angles, ennemis coincés dans une zone inatteignable ou qui traversent les murs, notre perso qui sort des limites du niveau parce que les masques de collision sont imprécis… Ca donne vraiment pas envie d’acheter leur prochain jeu si le suivi est aussi peu sérieux.

Bref on s’amuse quand même sur ce Hotline Miami 2, mais force est de reconnaître qu’il y a quelques ratés.

14/20"

*GRIS* je trouve ça bof, mais j'ai hâte de me lancer dans *A Plague Tale*.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Si jamais, je me permets de transmettre ce bon plan en direct du topic qui va bien :


J'ai bien fais de ne pas l'acheter à ce moment là : *SteamWorld Dig 2* est gratuit (pendant encore quelques heures) sur Steam ET Gog  ::lol::

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai bien fais de ne pas l'acheter à ce moment là : *SteamWorld Dig 2* est gratuit (pendant encore quelques heures) sur Steam ET Gog


effectivement, activé sur mon compte hier à minuit quand j ai vu ça  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'avance doucement sur Ori, après avoir recommencé le jeu depuis le début sur une autre save, en mode facile, parce que je n'arrivais pas à progresser dans ma première partie laissée trop longtemps à l'abandon. Là ça va mieux, j'ai pu revoir les bases avec l'acquisition progressive des pouvoirs et leurs utilisations et j'essaie de récolter un max de trucs pour améliorer mes skills. Bon par contre ça reste bien dur par moment, il y a certains phases de plateforme bien velues quand même ! Mais je ne désespère pas d'en voir le bout, en tout cas je m'y amuse bien, c'est l'essentiel.

----------


## maxtidus10

> On y est, 34 jeux terminés, soit une moyenne de 1 par joueur.
> 11 participants n'ont pas encore validé un seul jeu, on compte sur vous pour y arriver avant la fin de l'event. 
> Les autres peuvent tranquillement continuer à réduire leur backlog ...


Pas de soucis, j'avance tranquillement sur Celeste et j'adore, j'ai juste peu de temps donc une ou deux sessions seulement par semaine mais je progresse bien  ::): 




> effectivement, activé sur mon compte hier à minuit quand j ai vu ça


J'ai malheureusement raté le coche :/

----------


## MystickTroy

> Bon maintenant que j'ai upgradé mon PC et qu'il fonctionne, j'ai pu me lancer dansun jeu qui déchire la rétine.
> "If on a winter's night four travelers" :P
> 
> 1er jeu fini pour l'event. Y a un peu de triche car il est très court et je l'avais déjà fini une fois quand il était gratuit sur itch.io. Mais j'avais décidé de soutenir les créateurs et je l'ai donc acheté sur steam (pack de soutien je crois). Je viens de le refaire donc et c'est toujours autant une claque. Du pixel maitrisé comme jamais, une ambiance sonore qui colle parfaitement à "l'action". 3 histoires poignantes et cinglantes. Une pure merveille. Y a très peu de jeu qui lui arrive à la cheville.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Je viens de voir que tu l'as fini, content que tu aies pu récupérer un PC et que tu aies (re)fini ce jeu cool \o/

----------


## Altay

J'ai commencé *Machinarium* mais décidément ce genre de point & click, c'est pas fait pour moi. Je trouve ça super ennuyeux et les contrôles sont pénibles (c'est leeeent d'attendre que le bonhomme veuille bien se déplacer d'un côté à l'autre de l'écran).

Je pense me rabattre soit sur Oxenfree, soit sur Celeste. On verra.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Les deux sont bons  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

T'auras pas le problème de la lenteur avec Celeste, en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai commencé *Machinarium* mais décidément ce genre de point & click, c'est pas fait pour moi. Je trouve ça super ennuyeux et les contrôles sont pénibles (c'est leeeent d'attendre que le bonhomme veuille bien se déplacer d'un côté à l'autre de l'écran).
> 
> Je pense me rabattre soit sur Oxenfree, soit sur Celeste. On verra.


Machinarium est le jeu parfait sur tablette, à la cool dans son divan, mais évidemment si on aime le genre.


Je viens de finir mon deuxième jeu, le plus gros en durée de vie : *DARKSIDERS WARMASTERED EDITION*:

J'ai bien aimé, un bon jeu dans l'absolu qui mélange avec succès les éléments caractéristiques des Zelda, God of War et Bayonetta, mais malgré tout n'en n'a pas tout à fait la même saveur à mon goût. Je lui reprocherais également une certaine répétitivité dans les situations de combats et une histoire qui m'a laissé insensible.

Il n'empêche :
- la direction artistique est franchement un régal (rehaussée notamment grâce aux textures de la Warmaster Edition) pour ceux qui apprécient le style Warhammer/Warcraft;
- les donjons et les boss sont assez réussis, avec des mécaniques intéressantes;
- la durée de vie (entre 15 et 20h en ligne droite) est la bonne.
- au final, il m'a clairement donné l'envie de me lancer directement dans sa suite, ce qui est un signe qui ne trompe pas sur la qualité intrinsèque du titre  ::):

----------


## Nacodaco

Je viens de terminer un troisième jeu : *Bastion*, en 4h30.

C'est un jeu que j'avais déjà lancé il y plusieurs années, puis lâché instantanément. Cette fois, je l'ai terminé, même si j'ai du me forcer un peu à le lancer par moment.

Ce n'est pas un mauvais jeu, mais je trouve que ce genre de jeu d'action a vieilli. Les roguelikes sont passé par là et ont vraiment perfectionner la recette, le retour en arrière est difficile. Les combats ne sont donc pas particulièrement intéressants, et le problème est qu'il n' y a pas grand chose d'autre que des combats  ::):  

L'histoire ne m'a pas particulièrement intéressé. J'ai préfèré la narration et le monde de Transistor (du même studio).

Il me reste donc deux FPS assez différents (Stalker et Dead Space). Pour l'instant j'ai pas mal de soucis perso et zéro motivation, mais je vais essayer d'au moins en lancer un des deux, ça pourrait me changer les idées  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

J'en ai fini avec mon premier jeu *Divide by sheep* (14h pour le 100% tout de même  :Sweat:  )




> J'ai fini par en venir à bout à 100%, mais sans l'event, j'aurais probablement lâché avant cela (mais pour être honnête, sans l'event, je ne l'aurais jamais lancé )
> Pas vraiment de courbe de difficulté, car à chaque nouveau monde, de nouvelles mécaniques sont introduites.
> Certains niveaux se traversent sans trop réfléchir, tandis que d'autres ont sacrément mis à mal mes neurones fatigués.
> 
> Sur mobile, pour faire passer le temps pourquoi pas, mais sur PC, on peut trouver bien mieux en puzzle game.


J'ai commencé Mushroom 11 en parallèle, il ne devrait pas trop tarder.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini ce soir *Ori and the Blind Forest*  ::lol:: 

Un jeu qui m'aura globalement bien plus même si j'ai beaucoup ragé dessus. C'est pas mon type de jeu, je suis nul et pas patient avec les jeux de plateforme, encore moins quand ils sont hardcore. Celui-ci ne l'est clairement pas tout le temps, mais purée il y a certains passages "forcés" qui sont horribles et que j'ai du refaire des dizaines de fois avant d'y arriver (par exemple la montée des eaux). Après être repassé en facile ça allait mieux, grâce à des checkpoints plus fréquents lors de ces séquences.

J'ai aussi pas mal ragé contre la maniabilité parfois un peu étrange, notamment le pouvoir de saut sur un projectile qui semble se déclencher quand ça lui chante  :tired: 

Reste que malgré tout ça, j'ai passé quand même un super moment. Le jeu est splendide, fluide et bien animé, un régal pour les yeux. La construction du jeu est également parfaite, avec un déblocage des zones progressifs et logiques, des zones à revisiter pour ramasser de nouvelles choses une fois certains pouvoirs débloqués, des secrets à trouver, c'est riche.

J'ai débloqué tous les pouvoirs et je continue après la fin du jeu pour obtenir le 100% sur toutes les zones (et quelques succès). Pas sûr par contre que je me laisserai tenter par la suite, j'ai eu ma dose...

----------


## Kaelis

*Absolute Drift: Zen Edition* (2/5)



Spoiler Alert! 









Pas fini à 100% mais presque, j'ai visé un minimum de 4 défis réussis sur 5 pour toutes les épreuves. Le jeu n'est pas si difficile (il faut un certain temps pour prendre le coup de main) mais j'ai manqué de motivation. 5 heures et demie tout de même, par petites sessions. Plutôt soulagé que le "World 6" n'en soit pas un, une petite délivrance  ::ninja:: 

Il m'a bien fallu 3 heures avant de me sentir à l'aise au volant, le plaisir n'a pas été immédiat. Passé ce stade le jeu devient plus agréable, en mettant sa propre musique d'ailleurs (la bande originale m'a vite tapé sur le système). À part ça c'est plutôt joli et très lisible.

Je me suis fait violence pour arriver en haut de la côte mais c'est pas si mal en définitive.

----------


## MystickTroy

J'ai (enfin) fini mon 2e jeu de l'event, à savoir *Black Mesa*.

Fan du premier Half-Life, je n'avais pas retouché au jeu depuis qu'il était sorti sur Greenlight. Et ce fut une bonne tarte dans la tronche. Je suis impressionné par le boulot abattu par Crowbar Collective, aussi bien dans le design que dans le son. Xen est beaucoup intéressant maintenant et c'est le meilleur moyen de découvrir Half-Life aujourd'hui.
Ca m'a donné envie de me faire Opposing Force et Blue Shift, ainsi que de me refaire Half-Life 2 que j'ai peut-être jugé trop sévèrement quand je l'ai fait.

Et la petite preuve :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## sebarnolds

Un deuxième jeu de terminé pour moi :



> Dans le cadre du backlog event, j'ai terminé *Call of Cthulhu*. J'ai vu le bout en ~10h, dont 3 fins sur les 4 (pour la 4ème, il faut faire certains choix ou certaines actions pendant le jeu). Un très bon jeu pour moi : graphismes et ambiances très réussis, une histoire qui tient en haleine, un gameplay correct (quelques séquences un peu moins réussies selon moi, mais rien de bloquant). J'ai beaucoup aimé.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, par contre, je vais laisser tomber *Battle Chef Brigade* : Un peu de combat pas très passionnant, une histoire qui ne l'est pas non plus, du match-3 qui n'est pas franchement le truc qui m'intéresse vraiment. Je vais plutôt passer à *The Witness*...

----------


## Nono

Fini *Hell Yeah: Wreath of the Dead Rabbit*
https://steamcommunity.com/id/papanono/stats/HellYeah

Le jeu m'a plu : un shooter/ jeu de plateformes décérébré, assez délirant dans son design.

La maniabilité est un peu "flottante", mais le jeu n'est pas exigeant, donc ça passe assez bien.

C'était assez difficile pour moi de diriger le personnage avec le stick gauche tout en visant avec le stick droit. Et on n'a pas l'impression de s'améliorer tout au long du jeu.

Sinon, l'univers m'a rebuté sur deux points :
1) le langage wesh wesh des dialogues. D'un côté c'est axé jeune kid rebelle, de l'autre c'est quand même parfois borderline. J'y jouerai pas avec mon fils alors que je pense qu'il n'est pas loin d'être le public cible. Pas de quoi en faire un plat non plus.
2) Le jeu surjoue la coolitude. C'est du bon gros divertissement, no prise de tête, et c'est bien réfléchi pour nous éviter toute réflexion. Si bien qu'on se sent un peu sale parfois de se laisser guider dans ce monde un peu "bonbon sanguinolant".
Après, le seul moment un peu technique, où il faut déplacer des pyramides, bah c'est plus chiant que de buter des streums. Donc là aussi je vais pas me plaindre.

Ce sera un "Bien aimé" quand même.

Merci Supergounou, c'est parti pour être un de mes events les plus "rentables". J'ai du temps en ce moment, et pas de merde à gérer IRL : ça aide.

----------


## Supergounou

> Merci Supergounou, c'est parti pour être un de mes events les plus "rentables". J'ai du temps en ce moment, et pas de merde à gérer IRL : ça aide.


Tant mieux  ::): 
Moi c'est tout l'inverse  ::'(:   ::ninja::

----------


## Kulfy

Et deuxième jeu pour ma pomme, avec *Mushroom 11* :



> Jeu de plateforme / physique avec un twist : on ne contrôle pas le mucus directement, mais on peut le détruire d'un côté pour le faire repousser de l'autre.
> J'ai mis un petit peu de temps à être suffisamment à l'aise avec la mécanique de déplacement / repousse pour l'apprécier à sa juste mesure, mais une fois que ça a "cliqué" dans mon cerveau (comme ça me l'avait fait pour Snake Pass), c'était un vrai plaisir que de parcourir les derniers niveaux, qui parviennent à se renouveler convenablement.
> 
> J'aurais bien aimé en savoir un peu plus sur l'univers post-apo que l'on traverse, mais tant pis, il faudra se contenter du peu qui nous est montré via les ravissants environnements.




Une très bonne surprise.

Mon temps de jeu va se réduire à peau de chagrin sur les semaines à venir, donc ce sera sans doute le dernier de mon côté ; merci pour la sélection Tigri.

----------


## Nono

> Moi c'est tout l'inverse


Pat pat  :Emo:

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai commencé *Hob* hier soir, c'est super beau à l'écran, bien plus qu'en screenshot ! ça à l'air plutôt intéressant également, ça devrait me plaire.

----------


## Hyeud

> Fini *Hell Yeah: Wreath of the Dead Rabbit*
> 1) le langage wesh wesh des dialogues. D'un côté c'est axé jeune kid rebelle, de l'autre c'est quand même parfois borderline. J'y jouerai pas avec mon fils alors que je pense qu'il n'est pas loin d'être le public cible. Pas de quoi en faire un plat non plus.
> 2) Le jeu surjoue la coolitude. C'est du bon gros divertissement, no prise de tête, et c'est bien réfléchi pour nous éviter toute réflexion. Si bien qu'on se sent un peu sale parfois de se laisser guider dans ce monde un peu "bonbon sanguinolant".


Ok Boomer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

Plait-il ?  :Indeed:

----------


## Scylite

J'ai fini une première île de Kingdom : New Land, ça compte comme fin du jeu ou il y a des vraies variations sur les suivantes ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Je pense que j'ai fait le tour pour l'event :
- *Call of Cthulhu* : J'ai super bien aimé et je recommande.
- *Divide by Sheep* : Sympa, mais quelques prises de tête un peu abusées.
- *Battle Chef Brigade* : Sympa, mais rien ne m'a vraiment accroché donc j'ai laissé tomber.
- *The Witness* : C'est chiant, on ne fait que de se balader et essayer de comprendre la logique de "bêtes" puzzles sans rien pour nous donner envie de les résoudre (c'est quoi l'objectif ?). J'ai dû y jouer une heure et je n'y reviendrai pas.

Il ne reste que Ori and the Will of Wisps, mais j'aurais bien aimé refaire le premier d'abord, mais je n'aurai clairement pas le temps d'ici la fin de l'event. Ca sera donc pour une autre fois.

Un tout grand merci à *La Chouette* pour la sélection. Même si le bilan semble en demi-teinte, j'ai quand même évacué 4 jeux de mon backlog.

----------


## CornedBeer

> J'ai fini ce soir *Ori and the Blind Forest* :lol


Je suis dessus actuellement, je suis bien emballé par ce jeu.
Par contre je ne suis pas sûr d'arriver au bout avant la fin de l'event.  ::(: 
Je suis dans la partie embrumée, je dois bien être à 50% du jeu. Mais bon il reste qu'un peu plus d'une semaine ...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je suis dessus actuellement, je suis bien emballé par ce jeu.
> Par contre je ne suis pas sûr d'arriver au bout avant la fin de l'event. 
> Je suis dans la partie embrumée, je dois bien être à 50% du jeu. Mais bon il reste qu'un peu plus d'une semaine ...


C'est pas super long comme jeu, il m'a fallu 8h pour voir la fin, 2 de plus pour faire le 100%. C'est faisable d'ici la fin de l'évent mais ça dépend bien sûr de ton temps de jeu.

Moi j'ai pas eu le temps de relancer Hob mais j'espère réussir à le finir d'ici la fin de l'évent. Par contre je pense pas retoucher à Braid et Antichamber qui ne m'ont pas vraiment passionné.

----------


## MystickTroy

Pas sûr non plus de finir le jeu en cours de mon côté, à savoir *Syberia*. On verra !

----------


## Kaelis

*Singularity* (3/5)



Spoiler Alert! 









Pour avoir fait le Wolfenstein 2009 des mêmes développeurs récemment (plutôt correct malgré sa réputation) celui-là me paraît un cran en-dessous ce qui en ferait un jeu médiocre.

C'est Wolfenstein 2009 donc passé à la moulinette Bioshock, l'ambiance est pas trop mal malgré tout. J'ai pas capté grand chose à ces histoires de voyage dans le temps mais c'est pas bien grave puisque le jeu ne cherche pas tellement à retourner les cerveaux (ce n'est pas une punition style Tenet ou Bioshock Infinite). Faut quand même passer sur l'URSS "en anglais dans le texte" mais ça m'a plu.

Je suis plutôt tolérant avec les FPS typés "console" mais celui-ci schlingue un peu trop la gen 360/PS3... sauvegarde automatique uniquement, aucune sensation à la gâchette, œillères, nuancier marron-gris et image floue. Heureusement ça tourne nickel sans aucune bidouille sur un ordi d'aujourd'hui.

De toute façon le jeu a eu une naissance difficile et ça se voit, ça manque de finition à tous les étages. Je vais pas m'acharner pendant des heures mais principalement :

 Le jeu est beaucoup trop facile, sachant que ça fini toujours par arriver dans ces "FPS à pouvoirs" où ça n'est pas un problème quand ça arrive tard et que ça devient jouissif de détruire ses ennemis par grappe de 12 en claquant des doigts. Ici le fusil d'assaut de base suffit, pas la peine de se prendre la tête avec les commandes alambiquées pour utiliser les pouvoirs. Un couloir à droite, un à gauche. L'un des deux mène à des objets pour améliorer son personnage (en option mais sympathique) l'autre continue l'histoire. On jette un œil à gauche pour voir si les bonus sont là... la porte claque dans notre dos, se referme définitivement et la sauvegarde automatique qui va bien. Adios les bonus. Même chose quand le jeu nous balance dans une arène sans qu'on ait amené la bonne arme (la fusil d'assaut de base donc). Style se faire balancer dans une fosse pleine de ces petits ennemis qui explosent au contact que tout le monde adore alors qu'on n'a qu'un pistolet et le pompe pérave. Le pompe pérave, on a pas le droit de louper le pompe dans un FPS
À la limite le jeu a un intérêt historique qui symbolise à la perfection l'époque à laquelle il est sorti : c'est le dernier jeu d'un illustre développeur de FPS qui, depuis, n'est qu'un banal studio de techos que son éditeur n'utilise plus que pour "collaborer" sur les Call of Duty.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Mais est ce qu'il fait peur ? Je l'ai dans mon backlog parce que j'ai des souvenirs inquiétants et je l'ai jamais relancé

----------


## Kaelis

Oh non, y a rien de particulièrement effrayant. Y a deux trois tentatives de "jump scare" avec des monstres qui font agrougroum au virage (mieux vaut en rire) mais c'est tout.

Ce qui fait peur ce sont les oublis des développeurs  ::ninja::  Tiens un autre truc énervant que j'ai oublié de citer... les habituels "audio logs" : pas de sous-titres et ils ne suivent pas le joueur ! Faut rester planté à côté l'oreille collée au magnétophone pour les écouter  :Sweat: 

Au passage j'ai mis un peu moins de 6 heures pour le finir, c'est pas bien long donc c'est envisageable avec de l'indulgence.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai terminé *Night in the Woods*.

Une bonne atmosphère, des graphismes chouettes (j'ai adoré les couleurs.), un super OST et une histoire... Bizarre.

Le jeu est simple, même un peu trop. On fait des activités pendant la journée et on se couche. Le lendemain, c'est pareil, et le cycle se répète jusqu'au climax.

Il y a plein de personnages avec lesquels on peut interagir, un monde mignon pour se balader. Au début, c'était chouette, mais après un moment j'en ai eu un peu marre de devoir me taper les mêmes parcours pour visiter tous les endroits tous les jours. C'est lent, et c'est long.

Les dialogues sont bizarres. La protagoniste parle d'une manière vraiment étrange, elle est censée être une ado, mais elle se comporte comme une gamine, elle essaye trop d'être rigolo, ses interactions avec les autres personnages sont maladroites et gênantes. C'est sûrement fait exprès, mais personnellement ça m'a juste donné l'idée qu'elle a 0 personnalité. Je n'ai pas réussi à sympathiser du tout.

L'histoire avance normalement et après vers la fin, j'ai eu l'impression qu'ils ont essayé de faire trop de choses à la fois, de faire passer plusieurs messages, mais aucun arrive vraiment au bout, et c'est juste un mélange de trucs.

La fin était plutôt rushed pour moi, des trucs pas vraiment expliqués.

Je crois avoir compris un peu ce qui se passe, mais bon, je ne trouve pas l'exécution très bonne.

Bref, je suis déçue. Je me suis super bien amusée au début, mais après la combinaison du gameplay lent et de l'histoire pas claire m'ont ennuyée petit à petit.

Je me sens presque coupable, parce qu'il me semble que tout le monde adore ce jeu, et moi, je n'y arrive pas.

C'est loin d'être mauvais, mais je m'attendais à mieux.

Par contre, c'est vraiment joli, du coup, quelque screenshot :



Spoiler Alert! 


   
   




Preuve :



Spoiler Alert! 






- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oh non, y a rien de particulièrement effrayant. Y a deux trois tentatives de "jump scare" avec des monstres qui font agrougroum au virage (mieux vaut en rire) mais c'est tout.
> 
> Ce qui fait peur ce sont les oublis des développeurs  Tiens un autre truc énervant que j'ai oublié de citer... les habituels "audio logs" : pas de sous-titres et ils ne suivent pas le joueur ! Faut rester planté à côté l'oreille collée au magnétophone pour les écouter 
> 
> Au passage j'ai mis un peu moins de 6 heures pour le finir, c'est pas bien long donc c'est envisageable avec de l'indulgence.


Merci  :;): 

Ah oui, les audios qui ne suivent pas le jouer sont pénibles, peu importe le jeu !

----------


## Eurok

> Oh non, y a rien de particulièrement effrayant. Y a deux trois tentatives de "jump scare" avec des monstres qui font agrougroum au virage (mieux vaut en rire) mais c'est tout.


J'ai ri ! :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai terminé *Night in the Woods*.La protagoniste parle d'une manière vraiment étrange, elle est censée être une ado, mais elle se comporte comme une gamine, elle essaye trop d'être rigolo, ses interactions avec les autres personnages sont maladroites et gênantes. C'est sûrement fait exprès, mais personnellement ça m'a juste donné l'idée qu'elle a 0 personnalité. Je n'ai pas réussi à sympathiser du tout.


Ah mince, je pensais vraiment que tu serais le cœur de cible. Pour ce que je cite, t'inquiète t'es pas seule, un ami m'a fait exactement la même réflexion, limite au mot près. Je dois être encore un peu gamin (ou trop nul en anglais  ::ninja:: ), ça a super bien fonctionné sur moi.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ah ba  ::w00t:: 

Contente de pas être la seule !

Sinon oui moi aussi en me connaissant je pensais que c'était vraiment mon type de jeu, tranquil, on se balade, des dialogues, personnages mignons, jolis graphismes... d'habitude j'adore.
C'est pour ça que je suis vraiment déçu que ça m'a pas plus autant que je pensais  :Emo:

----------


## Nono

> À la limite le jeu a un intérêt historique qui symbolise à la perfection l'époque à laquelle il est sorti : c'est le dernier jeu d'un illustre développeur de FPS qui, depuis, n'est qu'un banal studio de techos que son éditeur n'utilise plus que pour "collaborer" sur les Call of Duty.


Après ça aide pas quand l'éditeur en question est un ogre destructeur de studios. Eux, ils ont du bol, ils ont juste été foutu au placard.

----------


## Kaelis

Le jeu en développement était déjà dans le mal, Activision aurait pu le mettre à la benne et passer à autre chose tout de suite. Sauf que les développeurs ont eu un sursis pour bricoler un truc présentable, alors qu'ils avaient présenté un truc bancal à leur éditeur après un bon moment de développement.

Il y a une interview d'un des développeurs chez Polygon, le projet était en très sale état avant qu'Activision n'y jette son regard.

----------


## Nono

Ouais enfin quand tu vois la tronche du sursis :



> Le contrôle total du projet a été confié à l'équipe Marvel, avec un délai de rigueur de dix mois. Ce n'est pas dix mois pour finir le jeu, c'est dix mois pour l'expédier. En tenant compte des processus finaux tels que la certification, la fabrication et la distribution ? Nous avions en fait sept mois pour faire le travail.
> 
> Dix mois, c'est à peine quelques jours de moins que l'éternité à l'ère moderne des titres mobiles et occasionnels, mais quand on vous confie les rênes d'un projet AAA peu familier, de grande envergure, avec un gameplay qui défie ouvertement les contraintes des consoles et un framerate médiocre sur toutes les plateformes ? Vous pouvez tout aussi bien demander à ce qu'il soit terminé pour le déjeuner. La tâche n'était pas à la limite de l'impossible, elle était impossible.


"Bon alors on va pas faire exploser la voiture tout de suite, on va desserrer le frein à main pour que vous couliez tranquillement dans le lac en contrebas. N'oubliez pas de tendre la main juste avant de sombrer pour qu'on récupère les miettes".

----------


## Kaelis

Je vois pas bien ce qu'aurait dû faire l'éditeur d'une deuxième alpha en retard qui ne fonctionne correctement ni sur PC ni sur consoles. Les devs allaient dans le mur.

C'était ça ou à la corbeille. Le jeu tel qu'il est sorti a ses amateurs d'ailleurs, au bout du compte ça a fait plaisir à certains.

----------


## Nono

J'ai commencé *Indivisible* vers 22h30 et je l'ai lâché à 4h30 : je crois que j'aime bien ce jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai commencé *Indivisible* vers 22h30 et je l'ai lâché à 4h30 : je crois que j'aime bien ce jeu


C'est pas moi qui te l'ai choisi, mais ça fait très plaisir à lire !
C'est un jeu qui mérite pleeeein de reproches, mais que j'ai malgré tout vraiment aimé : prenant, plaisant à jouer, un régal en terme de character design et d'animations (la touche Lab Zero), et un contenu extrêmement généreux. 
Profite bien de la suite.  ::):

----------


## Nono

Mon reproche numéro 1, c'est que ça va être chaud de trouver deux nuits de plus pour le finir d'ici le 28 !

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai commencé *Indivisible* vers 22h30 et je l'ai lâché à 4h30 : je crois que j'aime bien ce jeu


On dirait que ma sélection t'est globalement satisfaisante, tant mieux  ::): 
D'autant que j'ai pris un peu de risque à mon sens, avec Kathy Rain et Indivisible, qui partagent beaucoup.

Et n'hésite pas à essayer Shadowrun Returns hors event, c'est pas mal du tout aussi.

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai terminé *Celeste*, mais je ne le valide pas encore sur le site, je vais continuer à y jouer jusqu'à la fin de l'event pour aller chercher quelques fraises en plus et pourquoi pas fini un ou deux niveaux en face B, je ferai ma review à ce moment, mais e peux déjà dire que j'ai beaucoup aimé  ::): 

*Preuve :*


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini *Hob*, en 10h. 

La preuve:


J'ai passé globalement un bon moment mais le jeu a pas mal de défauts et aurait pu être beaucoup plus abouti.

Côté points positifs, le visuel très réussi, la narration sans dialogues ni textes, la durée juste comme il faut, le gameplay général (mélange d'exploration, de plateforme, de combat, de puzzles) proche d'un Zelda-like.
Côté points négatifs, j'ai pas mal ragé contre les contrôles, principalement le fait qu'au sol le personnage se dirige relativement à la caméra (comme dans tous les jeux donc) mais une fois accroché à un truc, il se dirige relativement au personnage. Quelle idée de merde sérieux de changer le référentiel selon la situation. Je vous raconte pas le nombre de sauts foireux dans le vide parce que j'appuyais pas sur la bonne direction.
Le jeu est également super répétitif, malgré sa durée de vie courte. Les environnements sont toujours les mêmes, et on passe son temps à grimper des échelles pour appuyer sur des boutons, avec quelques combats au milieu.
Il y a aussi un gros manque d'indication parfois qui fait qu'on cherche quoi faire sur cette grande carte pas super lisible.

Pas mal de points négatifs donc, qui s'explique en partie par le budget et la taille de l'équipe derrière le jeu. Malgré tout on passe un bon moment et je suis content de l'avoir fait.

Du coup cela me fait 3 jeux finis sur cet event, et 2 abandonnés et donc virés également du backlog. Plutôt content, même si j'ai ma dose de jeux de puzzle pour un moment je crois  ::P:

----------


## Scylite

J'ai fini *Pikuniku* (sur Switch)

J'ai haussé les sourcils au début en me demandant à quoi j'étais en train de jouer - graphismes limités, gameplay simpliste. Mais j'ai accroché petit à petit à l'ambiance barrée et aux répliques bien trouvées, je sais pas trop pourquoi, mais j'ai bien aimé le faire - parce que c'était raisonnablement court, aussi.

La preuve :



Spoiler Alert! 






Je ne sais pas si j'irai + loin sur cet event : je suis coincé pour *Brothers - Tales of 2 sons* car le jeu ne reconnait pas ma manette (et j'ai la flemme de traficoter des logiciels exprès) ; j'ai fini la première ile de *Kingdom : New Lands* mais je ne sais pas si j'aurais le courage d'en faire d'autres (et je crois qu'il y en a 5 pour tout finir) ; et je viens d'attaquer *Nier : Automata* mais je pense pas que ça se finisse en une semaine  ::ninja:: 

Ca me fera deux jeux de faits et deux de sortis du backlog dans tous les cas, pas si pire.

----------


## Nono

> je suis coincé pour *Brothers - Tales of 2 sons* car le jeu ne reconnait pas ma manette (et j'ai la flemme de traficoter des logiciels exprès)


Ha c'est con ça. Essaie de te le garder pour plus tard, il vaut le coup je trouve.

----------


## Altay

J'ai commencé *Oxenfree* et c'est très sympa. Cela dit, je connais déjà les grandes lignes de l'histoire parce que je l'ai vu en stream. C'est pas rédhibitoire mais du coup le choc de la découverte est passé depuis longtemps.  :^_^:

----------


## Nono

Je ne finirai probablement pas *Indivisible* dans les délais, mais il est trop bien pour être rushé. Enfin, si je m'écoutais je le ferai d'une traite, mais faut dormir aussi.
Merci au canard dont j'ai oublié le nom (mais j'ai un carnet) de me l'avoir vendu une bouchée de pain.

En tout cas, ça confirme que la liste de Supergounou m'a beaucoup plu (on est padocompatible  ::):  ). Merci à toi !

----------


## Supergounou

> En tout cas, ça confirme que la liste de Supergounou m'a beaucoup plu (on est padocompatible  ). Merci à toi !


Ça me fait plaisir  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini Blind Drive, la preuve:


Très sympa, le jeu arrive a proposer des variantes assez fun alors que les controles restent rudimentaires, à savoir tourner à droite ou à gauche au bon moment. L'ambiance est bien barrée et assez orienté humour bien noir, mes seuls griefs ce sont sur la spatialisation pas optimum (Hellblade par exemple faisait un meilleur boulot sur ce point) et certains timing assez étrange qui rehaussent artificiellement la difficulté dans 2 passages clés.

----------


## FoxDy

Et voilà, deuxième jeu de l'event terminé pour moi ! Très bon jeu ce *Rise of the Tomb Raider*. Pratiquement 33h dessus et que du plaisir, bouclé à 100%.  :Cigare: 

Déjà que je joue à TR depuis le début de l'évent, je ne pense pas terminer les 5 jeux de ma liste, sauf si le temps s'arrête. À défaut, je vise les 4 si le Batman de Telltale n'est pas trop long.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Et voilà, deuxième jeu de l'event terminé pour moi ! Très bon jeu ce *Rise of the Tomb Raider*. Pratiquement 33h dessus et que du plaisir, bouclé à 100%. 
> 
> Déjà que je joue à TR depuis le début de l'évent, je ne pense pas terminer les 5 jeux de ma liste, sauf si le temps s'arrête. À défaut, je vise les 4 si le Batman de Telltale n'est pas trop long.


Je dirais qu'il faut compter 1h30-2h (max) par épisode.

----------


## FoxDy

Merci pour l'info. Je trouverai peut-être le temps dimanche prochain, ça devrait le faire.

Dans la foulée, j'ai terminé* NeoCab*. Jeu indépendant où on incarne une chauffeuse de taxi, qui déménage dans une grande ville futuriste pour emménager avec sa meilleure amie d'enfance, qu'elle n'a pas vu depuis des lustres. Le jeu se déroule sur une semaine, entre courses qui nous font rencontrer un tas de personnages haut en couleur ; et évènements importants que l'on suit depuis le premier jour. Los Ojos bouge, son avenir est en jeu et nous avons peut-être un rôle clé à y jouer.

J'ai plutôt bien aimé l'aventure. Des dialogues bien écrits, qui m'ont souvent fait sourire voire rire. Et étonnamment, je me suis très vite attaché à certains personnages, comme Liam avec qui j'ai terminé l'aventure ; ou au contraire d'autres qu'on n'a plus envie de reprendre (insupportable de se faire prendre pour une IA par des petits cons, par exemple  ::P:  ). Mine de rien, il s'en passe des choses dans l'habitacle de ce taxi.

Pour conclure, c'était cool. J'essaierai peut-être une autre fin à l'avenir, en repartant d'une des sauvegardes vers la fin, parce que je ne me vois pas recommencer le jeu depuis le début pour autant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah mince j'oubliais : https://ibb.co/8MNzhDY

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et je viens de percuter que ce n'est pas Batman que je dois faire, mais la saison 3 de The Walking Dead.  ::zzz::

----------


## Kaelis

*Ori and the Blind Forest: Definitive Edition* (4/5)



Spoiler Alert! 









C'était très chouette, j'ai englouti le jeu en quelques jours alors qu'il a quelques défauts particulièrement agaçants  ::): 

Je vais pas m'attarder sur la partie visuelle, c'est l'un des plus beaux jeux 2D auxquels j'ai joué.

J'avais lu quelques messages sur la durée de vie avant de me lancer donc ça n'est pas une surprise mais qu'est-ce que c'est plaisant de jouer à un metroidvania d'échelle "moyenne" ! On voit sa progression à vue d'œil et on change d'ambiance très régulièrement, 10 heures bien remplies suffisent amplement à en faire le tour.

L'histoire est simple et m'a assez touché même si je trouve que le jeu a tendance à en faire des caisses, limite cucul la praloche à mon goût.

Peut-être que je m'étais mal renseigné mais j'appréhendais le système de check points à placer soi-même au point de ne pas en "gâcher" pendant mes deux premières de jeux alors que le système est hyper permissif, on pourrait presque sauvegarder après chaque pirouette.

Pour les défauts je crois que ça été souvent dit... c'est vrai qu'il faut une certaine tolérance à la frustration et j'ai tapé du poing sur le bureau plusieurs fois (et c'est pas mon style). Il y a un florilège de tout ce que je déteste dans les jeux de plateforme :

 Les sauts de l'ange, genre un couloir vertical dont on ne voit pas le fond, on saute et paf il y a un ennemi en bas (et les dégâts subits en mode difficile sont délirants) Le décor qui peut cacher les pièges, le must ça a été les ennemis qui sèment de toutes petites mines sur le sol qui se dissimulent derrière le décor Ces fichues séquences de poursuite scriptées et truffées de pièges à con qu'on ne peut passer qu'au par cœur Les pièges à con partout en fait, j'ai déjà eu Limbo à faire un peu de merci
Pour finir la maniabilité m'a laissé un peu perplexe, je me suis retrouvé à triturer les gâchettes de la manette pendant les phases de plateforme et c'est pas idéal. Je me rappelle pas avoir eu de problèmes sur Hollow Knight ou The Messenger alors qu'on y fait la même chose voire plus.

Je n'aurais pas le temps de faire mon cinquième jeu. En tout cas pour ma première participation j'ai joué à des jeux que je n'aurais pas fait sans qu'on me donne des ordres (sauf Ori peut-être) et même si je n'ai pas tout aimé, j'ai quand même trouvé un intérêt dans chaque jeu. Merci pour l'organisation et encore merci pour la sélection saelix  :;):

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini Mini Metro, je l'ai fait sur téléphone car le format s'y prête bien. Le jeu est sympa bien qu'assez simple dans son principe (relier entre elles par des lignes de métro différentes formes géométriques qui génèrent des passagers à transporter jusqu’à leur forme correspondante). Le jeu m'a juste frustré parfois à générer des stations à des endroits lié obligatoirement par un pont ou un tunnel mais à ne pas en donner dans les bonus de fin de semaine.

En gros un ptit jeu sympa pour occuper son temps de métro.

----------


## acdctabs

> https://i.ibb.co/XzCdz9r/Screenshot-...-minimetro.jpg
> 
> J'ai fini Mini Metro, je l'ai fait sur téléphone car le format s'y prête bien. Le jeu est sympa bien qu'assez simple dans son principe (relier entre elles par des lignes de métro différentes formes géométriques qui génèrent des passagers à transporter jusqu’à leur forme correspondante). Le jeu m'a juste frustré parfois à générer des stations à des endroits lié obligatoirement par un pont ou un tunnel mais à ne pas en donner dans les bonus de fin de semaine.
> 
> En gros un ptit jeu sympa pour occuper son temps de métro.


Je conseille de s'attaquer aux succès pour la durée de vie, c'est pas mal  ::):

----------


## Eurok

> Merci pour l'info. Je trouverai peut-être le temps dimanche prochain, ça devrait le faire.
> 
> Dans la foulée, j'ai terminé* NeoCab*. Jeu indépendant où on incarne une chauffeuse de taxi, qui déménage dans une grande ville futuriste pour emménager avec sa meilleure amie d'enfance, qu'elle n'a pas vu depuis des lustres. Le jeu se déroule sur une semaine, entre courses qui nous font rencontrer un tas de personnages haut en couleur ; et évènements importants que l'on suit depuis le premier jour. Los Ojos bouge, son avenir est en jeu et nous avons peut-être un rôle clé à y jouer.
> 
> J'ai plutôt bien aimé l'aventure. Des dialogues bien écrits, qui m'ont souvent fait sourire voire rire. Et étonnamment, je me suis très vite attaché à certains personnages, comme Liam avec qui j'ai terminé l'aventure ; ou au contraire d'autres qu'on n'a plus envie de reprendre (insupportable de se faire prendre pour une IA par des petits cons, par exemple  ). Mine de rien, il s'en passe des choses dans l'habitacle de ce taxi.
> 
> Pour conclure, c'était cool. J'essaierai peut-être une autre fin à l'avenir, en repartant d'une des sauvegardes vers la fin, parce que je ne me vois pas recommencer le jeu depuis le début pour autant.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Je crois que je t'avais mis Batman en "roue de secours" au cas où  :;):

----------


## NFafa

*Darksiders* est terminé.

Je ne savais même pas quel genre de jeu c'était avant de le lancer mais c'est une bonne surprise. N'étant pas trop mon genre de jeu habituel, j'ai du mal à le classifier/décrire. Le design est vraiment sympa dans son genre (apocalypse !!), les combats s'enchaînent bien c'est fluide, l'histoire est un peu décousue mais ça n'est pas trop grave. J'ai juste ragé sur le contrôle des armes à distance qui est vraiment moisi  :Gerbe:  ... et j'ai mis du temps à comprendre pourquoi le jeu tournait parfois à 20fps et d'autres à 100, mais ce n'est pas lié au jeu  ::happy2:: 
En tout cas je garde le 2 bien au chaud dans mon backlog.

La preuve : 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Altay

Allez, sur le fil, j'ai terminé *Oxenfree*. Comme j'avais déjà vu le jeu en stream, j'aurais pu le retirer de mon backlog, je ne suis pas sûr que ça ait valu le coup (pour moi) de voir l'histoire une deuxième fois. Ça reste tout de même un petit jeu d'aventure narratif sympathique avec une histoire accrocheuse et un doublage excellent. Ça occupe bien quelques heures et ça s'arrête pile quand ça pourrait devenir trop long.

----------


## doggy d

3ème jeu terminé : *TEARAWAY UNFOLDED*

Sur PS4, par MediaMolecule (Little Big Planet), c'est :

- Tout d'abord une incroyable claque artistique ! Un des plus beaux jeux auquel j'ai pu jouer... Je dirais même la perfection en termes de sensation d'immersion dans un univers coloré, tangible et surréaliste; 
- Une réelle fraicheur dans le gameplay (plateformer), utilisant toutes les possibilités du pad PS4;
- Un beau dépaysement avec une succession de niveaux variés et longs pour le genre;
- Pour être objectif, je dois relever également quelques morts un peu rageantes dues à une camera parfois capricieuse (mais heureusement ces morts ne sont pas pénalisantes du tout);

En un mot : émerveillement   ::lol:: 
note : 8 (voire 9) sur 10

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon allé, je valide *Celeste* pour de bon, je n'ai pas trop eu le temps d'y rejouer depuis que je l'ai fini, sauf pour terminer les fraises du premier monde.

*Preuve :* 

Spoiler Alert! 


https://zupimages.net/up/21/46/98zg.png



*Commentaire :* Bon allé, je fais ma review maintenant du jeu, car je l'ai fini, et même si je compte continuer à y jouer en mode complétiste, je n'aurai pas le temps de le faire avant la fin de l'event, donc c'est parti. J'ai une histoire particulière d'amour/haine avec les jeux de plate-forme exigeants. A la fois, j'adore ça, j'ai fini des supers meat boy, des DK country Tropical Freeze à 100%, et j'en passe… et en même temps, j'aime rager sur ces jeux, quand je vise justement un 100% difficile à atteindre sur certaines phases, et que j'en suis à répéter des échecs en boucle. Sur Céleste, je dois avouer que j'ai parfois aussi eu quelques une de ces phases rageantes (j'ai récupéré toutes les fraises que j'ai vues sur mon chemin. Celles qu'il me reste encore à récupérer ont juste été ratées car cachées ou dans des salles par lesquelles je ne suis juste pas passé. Je compte d'ailleurs aller toutes les chercher dans le mois qui vient), mais jamais trop, et le jeu est tellement "gentil", tellement bienveillant, que les morts, même en boucle, sont très peu frustrantes. De plus, on sait toujours qu'on a la possibilité, si vraiment on n'y arrive pas, de juste continuer le niveau sans réaliser le défi difficile, et cela ne nous bloquera en rien (contrairement à un super meat boy). J'ai donc ADORÉ ce jeu. A la fois il m'a donné ce sentiment d'accomplissement à chaque fraise récupérée, tout en me préservant de la frustration de me dire parfois "je n'y arriverai jamais et je vais devoir m'arrêter là", malgré 1500 morts pour le finir. Bien sur, je passe sur ce qui est aussi évident pour tout le monde, le pixel art soigné, les musiques géniales, et le scénar original et mature qui donne un véritable sens à ce que l'on fait (rare dans un jeu de plate-forme !). Une belle expérience qui restera dans ma mémoire et marquera mes futures appréciations de jeux de plate-forme.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon allé, je valide *Celeste* pour de bon


Meilleur jeu de plateforme de l'univers  ::wub::

----------


## FoxDy

J'étais motivée pour *The Walking Dead : A New Frontier*, jusqu'à ce que je vois que le jeu ne récupère pas automatiquement les choix des précédents épisodes. Trois choix s'imposent : tu démarres sur une partie "vierge" (hors de question), tu choisis manuellement ce que tu as fait ou encore, tu te connectes à ton compte Telltale. Pour ce dernier, je n'en ai pas donc c'est réglé. Ne me reste alors qu'à cliquer sur ce que j'avais fait. Sauf qu'à part les grandes lignes, je ne me souviens foutrement pas de ce que tel ou tel personnage a inculqué à Clémentine. Alors face à la question : "Au cours du chapitre 2, Clémentine a rencontré plusieurs survivants parmi lesquels : Kenny, Luke, Jane" => bah déjà, elle rencontre les trois. En réalité, ce qu'ils veulent savoir c'est ce que ces personnages ont appris à Clem en particulier. Et ça, je ne m'en souviens absolument pas. 

Font chier.
La sauvegarde du 2 se trouve pourtant sur mon PC. Ca me gonfle.
J'ai plus qu'à me retaper les précédents pour reprendre une partie qui a du sens pour moi. 

Fait chier.

En réinstallant le premier, je vois les sauvegardes. On va voir en réinstallant le deuxième. Et croiser les doigts pour que ça prenne bien en compte pour New Frontier. 

 ::(:

----------


## doggy d

4ème et dernier jeu terminé : *DARKSTALKERS RESURRECTION*, sur PS3 (joué au stick)

C'est du tout bon:
- le deuxième (Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge = version 1.5 du premier) et le troisième volet (souvent considéré comme le meilleur) de la série réunis;
- une direction artistique toujours impressionnante, d'autant plus en jouant avec les options d'affichage et filtres proposés;
- un gameplay "à la Street Fighter 2" a priori mais qui dispose pourtant de sa vraie patte;
- des tonnes de goodies à débloquer pour le plaisir des fans (artworks, intro/ending de chaque perso sur chacun des jeux, etc)

Un trip rétro excellent   ::wub::

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Invisible Inc.*

Je suis moyennement satisfait, surtout parce que c'est pas vraiment un jeu d'infiltration, c'est de la tactique roguelike.
C'est parfaitement fonctionnel en soit mais pas ce que j'attendais, je trouve aussi l'influence du jet de dés trop grande, surtout sur la génération de la map finale voire des maps tout court.

edit rajout: du coup je sais pas trop quoi faire pour *Closure,* je l'ai pas fini mais j'y retoucherai pas, donc il est abandonné mais le choix n'est pas présent. Je vais le valider je pense.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les validations, c'est uniquement pour les jeux terminés. Les abandons avant la fin ne "comptent" pas.  :;):

----------


## Eurok

> Les validations, c'est uniquement pour les jeux terminés. Les abandons avant la fin ne "comptent" pas.


Mais ça fait trois semaines que tu as fini tes 5 jeux !!! Tsss !
Je n'aurais pas été efficace du tout sur cet event, j'ai honte... Bon pour me consoler on va dire que je suis rester dans le thème puisqu'un ami m'a entraîner cette dernière semaine sur *7 Days To Die* !

Impossible de finir Dust : An Elysian Tail dans le peu de temps qu'il me reste, VVVVV je suis trop nul, Day Of The Tentacle m'ennuie... (je vais voir ce que je peux faire !)

----------


## maxtidus10

Effectivement les jeux qu'on ne termine pas mais qu'on supprime du backlog on ne doit pas les valider. D'ailleurs ce serait une idée de proposer plusieurs choix pour chaque jeux au prochain event : par défaut, ce serait, "*pas joué*", si on le finit : "*terminé*" et si on décide de ne pas le finir, on pourrait mettre "*abandonné*". Ce serait une stat en plus dans le suivi des prochains events.




> J'étais motivée pour *The Walking Dead : A New Frontier*, jusqu'à ce que je vois que le jeu ne récupère pas automatiquement les choix des précédents épisodes. Trois choix s'imposent : tu démarres sur une partie "vierge" (hors de question), tu choisis manuellement ce que tu as fait ou encore, tu te connectes à ton compte Telltale. Pour ce dernier, je n'en ai pas donc c'est réglé. Ne me reste alors qu'à cliquer sur ce que j'avais fait. Sauf qu'à part les grandes lignes, je ne me souviens foutrement pas de ce que tel ou tel personnage a inculqué à Clémentine. Alors face à la question : "Au cours du chapitre 2, Clémentine a rencontré plusieurs survivants parmi lesquels : Kenny, Luke, Jane" => bah déjà, elle rencontre les trois. En réalité, ce qu'ils veulent savoir c'est ce que ces personnages ont appris à Clem en particulier. Et ça, je ne m'en souviens absolument pas. 
> 
> Font chier.
> La sauvegarde du 2 se trouve pourtant sur mon PC. Ca me gonfle.
> J'ai plus qu'à me retaper les précédents pour reprendre une partie qui a du sens pour moi. 
> 
> Fait chier.
> 
> En réinstallant le premier, je vois les sauvegardes. On va voir en réinstallant le deuxième. Et croiser les doigts pour que ça prenne bien en compte pour New Frontier.


En vrai ne t'embête pas à ce point pour ce que ça change... En vrai pour une ou deux lignes de dialogue très légèrement différentes, mais qui en fait ne changent rien... Ne te fais pas chier et si tu ne te rappelles plus d'un ancien choix tu en mets un qui te convient maintenant point barre. Pour les avoir fait... C'est complètement osef.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Effectivement les jeux qu'on ne termine pas mais qu'on supprime du backlog on ne doit pas les valider. D'ailleurs ce serait une idée de proposer plusieurs choix pour chaque jeux au prochain event : par défaut, ce serait, "*pas joué*", si on le finit : "*terminé*" et si on décide de ne pas le finir, on pourrait mettre "*abandonné*". Ce serait une stat en plus dans le suivi des prochains events.


Madgic avait dit qu'il y travaillait dessus  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

Ok je valide pas alors.

Donc au final j'aurai terminé 2 jeux sur 5, lancé et abandonné un troisième. Je vais même pas compter les dix minutes de Grim Fandango qui ont donné un truc du genre "nan je suis pas DU TOUT d'humeur pour un point'n click là".
J'avais hésité à m'inscrire sachant que j'aurais moyen le temps et la motivation, le résultat est pas si mal au final.

Pour la blague à côté j'ai entamé/continué voire vu le bout de pas mal de trucs (du Helltaker, Slipstream, Touhou Fantastic Danmaku Festival 2, Etrian Odyssey Untold, One Finger Death Punch 2...)  :ouaiouai:

----------


## pierrecastor

> J'ai donc ADORÉ ce jeu. A la fois il m'a donné ce sentiment d'accomplissement à chaque fraise récupérée, tout en me préservant de la frustration de me dire parfois "je n'y arriverai jamais et je vais devoir m'arrêter là", malgré 1500 morts pour le finir. Bien sur, je passe sur ce qui est aussi évident pour tout le monde, le pixel art soigné, les musiques géniales, et le scénar original et mature qui donne un véritable sens à ce que l'on fait (rare dans un jeu de plate-forme !). Une belle expérience qui restera dans ma mémoire et marquera mes futures appréciations de jeux de plate-forme.


Je me souviens avoir eu de petits frissons de bonheur sur la remonté fulgurante avec Badeline et la musique de fou de Lena Raine (A ne pas confondre avec Lana Rain, ça m'avait quelque peu confondu quand j'essayais de retrouver une interview de la compositrice  ::siffle::  )

----------


## Biscuitkzh

L'émotion pendant la remonté  ::wub:: 

Vraiment trop beau. Un jeu qui restera toujours dans mon cœur.

----------


## Ruben Rybnik

Bon je me suis flingué l'event en décidant il y a quelques semaines d'acheter New World, sur un coup de tête. La grosse hype de sortie ne m'avait même pas touché, mais je sais pas, j'ai eu une envie subite de MMO  ::ninja:: 
Depuis j'ai joué qu'à ça, je suis faible....

J'ai retenté il y a quelques jours *Darksiders* mais après une longue pause j'avais un peu oublié les réflexes, les coups spéciaux, etc... J'étais plus dedans.
J'ai commencé *Undertale*, très chouette comme je m'y attendais.
*Amnesia* pas lancé.

2 jeux / 5 pour un 1er event c'est pas si mal. Et puis je compte bien finir les trois titres en priorité (je vais même essayer de ne rien acheter pendant ces soldes  :Cigare: ), simplement il me faut un peu de temps en rab'  ::trollface:: 

---------------------




> Samurai Shodown, il y a le mode easy avec Haohmaru en quelques sorte, sinon, la difficulté n'est pas réglable ? Dans mon souvenir ça allait jusqu'à 8, à 4 ça demandait un peu d'entrainement, à 8, alors que tu roules sur la diffculté 4, tu crèves comme une merde au 2ème combat.


Tu veux dire qu'en prenant Haohmaru, le jeu diminue la difficulté ? ou bien que ce perso est OP ?
Je viens de trouver le réglage de difficulté. C'est une option à choisir avant de lancer l'opus, merci !  Mais j'étais en diff. 2/8 (par défaut) donc je suis vraiment une quiche!  ::|: 




> C est très bien. Au vu de ta remarque sur tes attentes, je te conseille si tu ne dois en essayer qu un après, de choisir Samurai Shodown 4 qui est plus "grand public" et ultra solide à tous les niveaux


Je note, dès que je me sens une envie de réessayer, je fais le 4, merci !  ::happy2::

----------


## PeaK

De mon côté ce n'est pas fameux non plus, 1 jeu terminé et 1 jeu abandonné, c'est sans aucun doute mon pire event en terme d'avancement. Diablo 2 et FH5 me sont tombés dessus... Du coup je n'ai même pas réduit mon backlog cette fois-ci, -2 +2 = 0.  :Emo: 

J'ai quand même avancé sur les 3 jeux qui me restaient (God's Trigger, The Long Dark et A plague Tale), ils seront terminés plus tard, en dehors de l'évènement.

----------


## Kulfy

J'ai clôturé l'événement, avec quelques heures de retard.



On aura donc atteint sur le fil la barre des 2 jeux par personne, félicitations à tous  :;):  



Big up à *NFafa* qui est le seul ce mois-ci à avoir validé l'intégralité de sa liste !
Tu as gagné le droit de trancher le thème du prochain évent (wow !)

----------


## FoxDy

C'était pas jusqu'au 1er ?  ::huh:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En vrai ne t'embête pas à ce point pour ce que ça change... En vrai pour une ou deux lignes de dialogue très légèrement différentes, mais qui en fait ne changent rien... Ne te fais pas chier et si tu ne te rappelles plus d'un ancien choix tu en mets un qui te convient maintenant point barre. Pour les avoir fait... C'est complètement osef.


En réinstallant les deux jeux, j'ai récupéré mes sauvegardes (certainement grâce au nuage  ::ninja:: ), pourtant j'étais persuadée de les avoir encore. Après c'est vrai que ce n'est que du détail, j'imagine que ç'a un léger impact sur les réactions de Clémentine.

J'en suis à l'épisode 4, le jeu sera bouclé dans la journée. Pour l'instant, c'est pas trop mal, mais sans plus. À voir ce que donne la fin !

----------


## Franky Mikey

On avait bien dit jusqu'au dimanche 28 au soir (pour caler ça sur la fin d'un week-end). Après, du temps d'Orkestra, on acceptait les validations jusqu'à une semaine après la date butoir officielle, donc si t'as des jeux proches du but, on pourra sûrement bricoler quelque chose.  ::):

----------


## FoxDy

Ah mince, j'étais persuadée que c'était jusqu'au 1er, je ne sais pas pourquoi.  :^_^: 

Je terminerai très certainement The Walking Dead A New Frontier dans la soirée, mais franchement ce n'est pas grave si ça n'apparaît pas dans les stats, ne vous embêtez pas avec ça. 
Je pense d'ailleurs me lancer sur BGE après l'évent, rien que pour le plaisir de terminer la liste que m'avait fait Eurok. Tant pis pour les délais ! 3 jeux terminés au cours de l'évent c'est déjà très bien.

----------


## Nacodaco

Je n'ai finalement pas eu le courage de lancer les deux FPS restants de ma liste  :Emo:  Stalker me chauffait bien mais j'avais peur de l'abandonner en cours de route, j'avais besoin de jeux un peu plus chill.

Ce sera pour un prochain event  :;): 

Mon sparring partner n'a terminé qu'un seul jeu, mais il semble l'avoir bien plus apprécié que moi-même, donc j'en suis très content  ::lol::

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai fini *GRIS* hier soir, petite critique :

"SOS d’un joueur en détresse

Pourquoi je joue, pourquoi je perds ? Ah non c’est vrai dans GRIS on peut pas perdre.

Bref GRIS m’a fait m’interroger sur le sens que je donne à ma pratique vidéo-ludique. Car il a l’air d’avoir plu à pas mal de monde, tandis que personnellement  j’ai du me forcer à le finir. Et je crois que le problème c’est que le jeu ne m’a fourni aucune motivation pour avancer.

Il n’y a pas d’histoire tangible, pas de quête basique à laquelle me raccrocher, et pas de gameplay profond à apprivoiser qui viendrait compenser l’absence des susdits éléments. Du coup la seule chose qui reste au jeu, c’est d’être très joli.

Et la beauté, c’est subjectif. Alors même si je dois reconnaître que c’est très fin et très léché, l’esthétique générale du jeu ne m’a pas vraiment plu, parce que ça cochait un peu trop les cases indie/arty/hipster à mon goût. 

Et pareil pour le parti pris de ne fournir aucune motivation au joueur pour le faire avancer : c’est si ringard que ça de vouloir donner au joueur envie de jouer ? Concrètement la seule raison qui pousse à persévérer c’est le prix du jeu.

Si je peux passer outre un gameplay basique lorsque l'histoire/la narration/la mise en scène sont réussies (Uncharted au pif) , ou encore ignorer une histoire bidon si le gameplay est suffisamment bon (les Mario, évidemment), j’ai zéro motivation pour jouer à un jeu ne proposant ni l’un ni l’autre.

Bref, j’ai pas une âme de poète.

11/20"

J'ai pas réussi à finir *A Plague Tale* à temps, mais ça devrait être chose faite avant la fin de la semaine. Pour l'instant (je dois en être à un peu plus de la moitié) j'aime beaucoup.

En tout cas c'était une très belle sélection, merci beaucoup Mofet.

----------


## NFafa

> Big up à *NFafa* qui est le seul ce mois-ci à avoir validé l'intégralité de sa liste !
> Tu as gagné le droit de trancher le thème du prochain évent (wow !)


Arf, quelle pression  ::o:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Du boulot en moins pour nous.  ::trollface::

----------


## Eurok

> J'ai clôturé l'événement, avec quelques heures de retard.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/3MGL20X/Capture-d-c...9-11-31-16.png
> 
> On aura donc atteint sur le fil la barre des 2 jeux par personne, félicitations à tous  
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/tpHfxwT/Capture-d-c...9-11-42-04.png
> 
> Big up à *NFafa* qui est le seul ce mois-ci à avoir validé l'intégralité de sa liste !
> Tu as gagné le droit de trancher le thème du prochain évent (wow !)


Erf je n'aurais pas eu la moyenne cette fois  ::(:

----------


## Nono

Merci à Supergounou pour cette sélection qui va de "sympa" à excellent. Aucune déception donc.

Merci également à Darkyosh de m'avoir vendu *Indivisible* une bouchée de pain avec une poignée d'autres jeux. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de le finir celui-là, mais il est d'ores et déjà dans un CPCgift de l'avent.

----------


## Supergounou

Ce spoil  ::ninja:: 

Quant à moi j'ai rien fait sur cet event. Ah si, j'ai installé 2 jeux, et c'est tout. Non pas que ta liste ne me plaise pas NFafa, mais c'était le mois de la souffrance pour moi, que de la merde au taf et à la maison (de la bonne merde hein, des choses qui font progresser la vie d'un homme, mais qui tue le corps et le cerveau), et donc aucune motivation pour m'investir dans le jeu vidéo, sauf un pov' match3 sur mobile (merci Madgic  ::P: ).

Je garde quand même ces jeux installés, et promis je m'y essayerai quand la foi reviendra.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bordel je viens de voir, on n'est que 2 à n'avoir fini aucun jeu sur cet event. Moi, et Flugel, à qui j'ai choisi les jeux. La MEGA loose  :Facepalm:

----------


## CornedBeer

Bravo à tous pour ces jeux éjectés des backlogs. Une moyenne de 2 par participants, c'est pas mal.
Malheureusement je fais parti de ceux qui tirent la moyenne vers le bas.  ::(: 
J'ai fini seulement Inside en début d'event. J'ai beaucoup apprécié. Et j'ai commencé Ori and the Blind Forest (c'est chouette aussi), je suis pas loin de la fin normalement, mais j'ai eu des semaines chargées dernièrement (t'es pas le seul Supergounou, et chez moi ça va continuer jusqu'aux vacances de Noël), ça a eu raison de ma capacité à finir un deuxième jeu lors de l'event. Mais je vais le finir dès que j'en ai l'occasion.  :;): 
Je m'étais gardé A Short Hike sous le coude pour faire un troisième point, mais mes plans sont tombés à l'eau. Je le garde pour un prochain event, ce genre de jeux courts s'y prêtent bien.
Merci à jullebarge pour la sélection !

PS: on remet ça quand ? En février-mars ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah, je viens de voir qu'il ne restait plus que *Monkey Island 2* à Biscuitkzh pour finir ma sélection. Surtout, laisse pas trainer ça dans ton backlog !!!

Sinon, event en demi teinte pour moi : 4 jeux sortis de mon backlog, mais seulement deux par la grande porte :
- *Call of Cthulhu* : J'ai adoré !
- *Divide by Sheep* : Un peu déçu, mais je l'ai terminé. Ca convient bien par petites sessions, mais il y a quelques niveaux un peu trop difficiles dans le lot.
- *The Witness* : J'ai pas accroché. Rien à faire, j'aime pas me trouver catapulté dans un monde sans explications.
- *Battle Chef Brigade* : Pas mauvais, mais il risquait de devenir rapidement répétitif. L'histoire ne semblait pas des plus intéressantes non plus.

Il restait donc Ori and the Will of Wisps, mais j'aurais bien voulu jouer au premier d'abord. J'aurais peut-être dû demander un autre à la place...

En tout cas, merci pour la sélection, La Chouette.

----------


## Eurok

> Bravo à tous pour ces jeux éjectés des backlogs. Une moyenne de 2 par participants, c'est pas mal.
> 
> Je m'étais gardé A Short Hike sous le coude pour faire un troisième point, mais mes plans sont tombés à l'eau.


Normalement A Short Hike devrait te plaire ! C'est vraiment sympa !




> - *The Witness* : J'ai pas accroché. Rien à faire, j'aime pas me trouver catapulté dans un monde sans explications.


Je me sens un peu moins seul à ne pas du tout trouver ce jeu génial...

----------


## La Chouette

> mais j'aurais bien voulu jouer au premier d'abord


Par contre, je comprends pas que tu dises toujours ça. Tu veux dire "rejouer" ? Parce que le premier est indiqué comme fini sur ta liste.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Par contre, je comprends pas que tu dises toujours ça. Tu veux dire "rejouer" ? Parce que le premier est indiqué comme fini sur ta liste.


Oui, c'est le truc qui pourrit ma progression dans mon backlog. J'ai le coup avec Shadow of the Tomb Raider, où il m'a fallu deux ans pour refaire les deux premiers avant de le lancer (oui, oui, je vais bientôt le lancer). Y'a certains jeux que j'aime bien refaire... Bref, je vais acheter d'ici la fin de l'année la Definitive Edition, refaire le jeu et en 2022, je ferai The Will of Wisps.

----------


## FoxDy

Pour avoir terminé TWD comme prévu, je me suis lancée sur BGE et... aïe aïe aïe. Tu parles d'un cadeau par Ubisoft en 2016. Dans cet état, je ne vais pas y toucher davantage. Je m'attendais franchement à mieux, en comparaison avec d'autres jeux sortis sur PC à l'époque et qui tournent très bien aujourd'hui. J'hésite entre partir à la recherche de patchs et mods, ou abandonner, même si je sais que c'est un bon jeu. Si vous connaissez des solutions pour rendre la version UbisoftConnect jouable, je suis preneuse.  :WTF:

----------


## Supergounou

Tu parles de Beyond Good & Evil? C'est quoi le soucis?

----------


## FoxDy

Étonnamment, le jeu n'est pas fluide pour un sou, ça lag sévère, framerate aux fraises. Pour avoir fait les premiers combats, ce n'est franchement pas agréable. Et puis les décalages entre les sons et les images lors des cinématiques, ça fait chier.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ah, je viens de voir qu'il ne restait plus que *Monkey Island 2* à Biscuitkzh pour finir ma sélection. Surtout, laisse pas trainer ça dans ton backlog !!!


Alors j'ai bien aimé ta sélection en général.
Ma découverte préférée reste *11:11 Memories Retold*.
*The Gardens Between et The Darkness II* m'ont fait passer des bons moments.
*Night in the Woods* est ma petite déception de cette chouette liste, j'aurais bien voulu l'aimer plus !

*Monkey Island 2* je l'ai même pas touché. J'ai commencé à jouer à Forza Horizon 5 et ça prend beaucoup de mon temps de jeu, et dernièrement je suis pas en mode "j'ai envie de mes casser la tête sur des puzzles".
Je le ferai un jour !

En tout cas merci pour tes choix, c'était un bon event pour moi et j'ai pu jouer à 2 jeux offerts par les généreux !  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

> Étonnamment, le jeu n'est pas fluide pour un sou, ça lag sévère, framerate aux fraises. Pour avoir fait les premiers combats, ce n'est franchement pas agréable. Et puis les décalages entre les sons et les images lors des cinématiques, ça fait chier.


La version PC n'a pas très bonne réputation sur les PC modernes... pour le décalage entre le son et les images j'ai lu que laisser le jeu dépasser les 60 images par seconde peut causer ce problème. Est-ce que tu utilises un écran de plus de 60 Hz ?

----------


## Flad

Bon perso durant cet event, j'ai fini 1 jeu très court mais très très bon et commencer 1 jeu plus long mais bien aussi.
Jeu fini : If on a winter's night 4 travelers.
Jeu commencé mais pas fini : Lego LOTR.

----------


## Supergounou

> Étonnamment, le jeu n'est pas fluide pour un sou, ça lag sévère, framerate aux fraises. Pour avoir fait les premiers combats, ce n'est franchement pas agréable. Et puis les décalages entre les sons et les images lors des cinématiques, ça fait chier.


Ah oui ça a l'air d'être la grosse fête du slibard. Si t'as envie de bidouiller un peu, tu trouveras surement de quoi t'occuper ici (Audio desynchronized in cutscenes, Widescreen fix for Steam and new Uplay versions) :
https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Beyond_Good_%26_Evil

----------


## doggy d

> Je viens de finir mon deuxième jeu, le plus gros en durée de vie : *DARKSIDERS WARMASTERED EDITION*:
> 
> J'ai bien aimé, un bon jeu dans l'absolu qui mélange avec succès les éléments caractéristiques des Zelda, God of War et Bayonetta, mais malgré tout n'en n'a pas tout à fait la même saveur à mon goût. Je lui reprocherais également une certaine répétitivité dans les situations de combats et une histoire qui m'a laissé insensible.
> 
> Il n'empêche :
> - la direction artistique est franchement un régal (rehaussée notamment grâce aux textures de la Warmaster Edition) pour ceux qui apprécient le style Warhammer/Warcraft;
> - les donjons et les boss sont assez réussis, avec des mécaniques intéressantes;
> - la durée de vie (entre 15 et 20h en ligne droite) est la bonne.
> - au final, il m'a clairement donné l'envie de me lancer directement dans sa suite, ce qui est un signe qui ne trompe pas sur la qualité intrinsèque du titre


Après 2h de jeu sur DARKSIDERS 2, je peux déjà dire que j'adore, vraiment une belle surprise... Un action-RPG assumé avec une direction artistique délicieuse et davantage de liberté d'exploration

----------


## banditbandit

Le deux est bien meilleur à mon sens, tu rentres tout de suite dans l'action t'as d'emblée le chewal, plus rapide plus difficile plus brutal.

Par contre le choix des couleurs est vraiment spécial c'est dégueulasse, c'est pas très varié en plus, on est loin du premier sur ce genre de choses mais du coup beaucoup plus efficace.

----------


## MystickTroy

Du coup, deux jeux finis ici aussi et un commencé et que j'espère finir rapidement :
*VVVVVV* que j'ai aimé alors que je craignais abandonner très rapidement et *Black Mesa* que j'ai adoré. Je suis toujours sur *Syberia*, le temps manque en ce moment !

----------


## CornedBeer

> Normalement A Short Hike devrait te plaire ! C'est vraiment sympa !


J'en doute pas. Je crois que je suis le client idéal pour ce genre de jeux.  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Le deux est bien meilleur à mon sens, tu rentres tout de suite dans l'action t'as d'emblée le chewal, plus rapide plus difficile plus brutal.
> 
> Par contre le choix des couleurs est vraiment spécial c'est dégueulasse, c'est pas très varié en plus, on est loin du premier sur ce genre de choses mais du coup beaucoup plus efficace.


Pour le choix des couleurs, ça ne me choque pas, je trouve le jeu très beau. Mais j'ai vu un comparatif sur Youtube qui montrait que cet aspect avait été corrigé sur la Deathinitive Edition (celle que je joue).

----------


## pierrecastor

Bon, ben je n'aurait encore fini qu'un jeu, mais c'est déjà ça.

----------


## Nono

> Étonnamment, le jeu n'est pas fluide pour un sou, ça lag sévère, framerate aux fraises. Pour avoir fait les premiers combats, ce n'est franchement pas agréable. Et puis les décalages entre les sons et les images lors des cinématiques, ça fait chier.


A l'époque, j'ai dû forcer le jeu à n'utiliser qu'un seul coeur de mon processeur. Le jeu gérait très mal le multicoeur et faisait n'importe quoi. C'est du haut bidouillage parce qu'il faut définir l'affinité du jeu sur un seul coeur (le zéro par exemple). Et pour éviter de le refaire à chaque démarrage du jeu, j'avais du installer un petit programme qui appliquait l'affinité au démarrage du jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon j'ai fini Indivisible, et c'était un enchantement ce jeu.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Je me souviens avoir eu de petits frissons de bonheur sur la remonté fulgurante avec Badeline et la musique de fou de Lena Raine (A ne pas confondre avec Lana Rain, ça m'avait quelque peu confondu quand j'essayais de retrouver une interview de la compositrice  )


Complètement, cette remontée elle est hyper grisante  ::): 

En tout cas, je n'ai fini qu'un jeu, mais pour un mois de Novembre, je n'avais pas d'autre ambition donc je suis pleinement satisfait  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

> Pour le choix des couleurs, ça ne me choque pas, je trouve le jeu très beau. Mais j'ai vu un comparatif sur Youtube qui montrait que cet aspect avait été corrigé sur la Deathinitive Edition (celle que je joue).


Ouais j'y ai joué dans sa version d'origine et sur console, ça aide pas, mais le jeu déboite.

----------


## FoxDy

> Ah oui ça a l'air d'être la grosse fête du slibard. Si t'as envie de bidouiller un peu, tu trouveras surement de quoi t'occuper ici (Audio desynchronized in cutscenes, Widescreen fix for Steam and new Uplay versions) :
> https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Beyond_Good_%26_Evil


Merci, je vais y jeter un œil même si ça m'a démotivé.  :^_^: 




> A l'époque, j'ai dû forcer le jeu à n'utiliser qu'un seul coeur de mon processeur. Le jeu gérait très mal le multicoeur et faisait n'importe quoi. C'est du haut bidouillage parce qu'il faut définir l'affinité du jeu sur un seul coeur (le zéro par exemple). Et pour éviter de le refaire à chaque démarrage du jeu, j'avais du installer un petit programme qui appliquait l'affinité au démarrage du jeu.


Pas certaine d'avoir une telle motivation pour ce jeu. Il a beaucoup plus de chance de se retrouver parmi les rares abandonnés, du moins pour le moment.

----------


## pierrecastor

> A l'époque, j'ai dû forcer le jeu à n'utiliser qu'un seul coeur de mon processeur. Le jeu gérait très mal le multicoeur et faisait n'importe quoi. C'est du haut bidouillage parce qu'il faut définir l'affinité du jeu sur un seul coeur (le zéro par exemple). Et pour éviter de le refaire à chaque démarrage du jeu, j'avais du installer un petit programme qui appliquait l'affinité au démarrage du jeu.


Ça me rappelle y'a quelques années quand j'avais voulu rejouer à Prince of Persia : Les sables de temps. Je galère grave en mourant en boucle au tuto avant de comprendre que le jeu tournais beaucoup trop vite, transformant le moindre ennemie en hachoirs à viande rotatif. Et pareille, fallait lancer le jeu, alt-tab et ouvrir le gestionnaire de tache pour ne laisser qu'un seul cœur d'actif. 

Et je ne parle pas de XCOM ou la vitesse du jeu était fixé sur la fréquence du processeur. Je lance le jeu et je vois la date qui défile trop vite pour être lue et la terre qui tourne à la vitesse de la lumière.

----------


## Nono

Ce serait rigolo de relancer Hi-Octane maintenant  ::): 

Pour Beyond Good and Evil, PCGW dit :



> The GOG.com version has been modified to work with modern systems through the inclusion of a multi-thread wrapper.


Par contre :



> Doesn't have controller support.


Bon, y'a pas de version ultime...

----------


## jopopoe

A Plague Tale fini, et c'est un solide 16/20. Super ambiance, bonne histoire et gameplay pas parfait mais très sympa quand même.

Bref encore une bonne sélection de mon binôme.

----------


## Mofet

> A Plague Tale fini, et c'est un solide 16/20. Super ambiance, bonne histoire et gameplay pas parfait mais très sympa quand même.
> 
> Bref encore une bonne sélection de mon binôme.


Content que tu sois content alors  ::wub::

----------


## maxtidus10

Punaise, je viens de finir la face B du premier niveau de Celeste. J'en ai bien chié ! 35 minutes et 196 morts pour le finir. Je pense que je ne vais pas pousser le masochisme à me les faire toutes, surtout qu'après... On débloque les faces C !!!! Je ne veux même pas voir à quoi ca ressemble^^

En tout cas je vais au moins me tenter le 100% de fraises, qui pour le coup n'est pas trop dur à faire si je matte sur une soluce où sont cachées celles que je n'ai pas chopées lors de mon premier run.

----------


## CornedBeer

> En tout cas je vais au moins me tenter le 100% de fraises, qui pour le coup n'est pas trop dur à faire si je matte sur une soluce où sont cachées celles que je n'ai pas chopées lors de mon premier run.


J'ai fait la même chose, j'ai fait le 100% de la face A et je me suis arrêté là. Trop d'autres jeux dans mon backlog pour dilapider tout mon temps de jeu dans celui-là (j'avoue avoir aussi un peu peur d'arriver à un moment où mon skill ferait défaut).
Pour les fraises, j'ai essayé de toutes les trouver sans soluce, mais c'est impossible il y en a certaines qui sont trop bien planquées ou qui demandent de faire des trucs improbables. Donc ouais, regarde une soluce.  :;): 

De mon côté j'ai fini Ori and the blind forest Definitive Edition, à 100%. Vous vous doutez bien que ça m'a bien plus.
C'est très beau, malgré des moments un peu illisible pour l'action (des pics qui se confondent avec le décor, les effets de lumière lors des attaques ...).
Je trouve le level design super bien pensé. Les passages sont ni trop durs ni trop simples. À ça s'ajoute le sentiment de progression, via les capacités et compétences au fur et à mesure. À la fin on traverse tout l'environnement les doigts dans le nez, c'est grisant.
La durée de vie, carrément un plus pour moi. Pour un jeu du genre (metroid-like), faisable en une dizaine d'heures, c'est super.
Et le game design est quand même vachement innovant, notamment la façon d'attaquer (ok ça oblige le hit and run), les checkpoints qu'on pose soit-même (au début je le faisais trop rarement, ça m'a joué des tours), et surtout la charge (utiliser des projectiles ou des ennemis pour aller dans des endroits inaccessibles), je suis sûr que les speedrunners peuvent faire des prouesses avec cette capacité. 
Le seul bémol ce sont les passages de fuite, c'est pas si dur que ça mais c'est pas super jouissif, on se farcit plusieurs fois le même passage jusqu'à faire le run parfait, c'est pas à la hauteur du reste du jeu à mon avis.

Bon, un jeu en moins dans le Backlog, mais j'ai mis sa suite en wishlist.  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour les fraises, j'ai essayé de toutes les trouver sans soluce, mais c'est impossible il y en a certaines qui sont trop bien planquées ou qui demandent de faire des trucs improbables. Donc ouais, regarde une soluce.


Les fraises? Non ça va, elles sont toutes plutôt simples à trouver, d'autant qu'on peut s'aider du menu de sélection de niveau pour savoir il nous en manque, et à peu près où chercher. Les cœurs bleus par contre, c'est une autre histoire. Surtout un.

----------


## CornedBeer

Après vérification, tu as raison, j'ai confondu avec les cœurs bleus. Après pour certaines fraises, j'ai dû suivre un guide pour les trouver, mais un joueur plus malin y arriverait sûrement sans.

----------


## Supergounou

> Après pour certaines fraises, j'ai dû suivre un guide pour les trouver, mais un joueur plus malin *patient* y arriverait sûrement sans.


 :X1:

----------


## Eurok

J'ai testé Celeste il y a un moment, je ne comprends pas du tout ce qu'il a de génial...

----------


## pierrecastor

Les graphismes, le gamefeel, le level design, ce que ça raconte sur la dépression, l'acceptation et le dépassement de soi. La musique. La MUSIQUE ! 

Mais on ne peut pas être sensible à tous les jeux.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai testé Celeste il y a un moment, je ne comprends pas du tout ce qu'il a de génial...


C'est juste le meilleur jeu de plateforme jamais inventé, la quiescence du genre, qui compile tout ce qui fait de mieux depuis SuperMarioBros. Si t'es pas sensible au gameplay et au level design, c'est que tu n'aimes pas les jeux de plateforme.

----------


## jopopoe

Olalah ce qu'il faut pas entendre ! C'est bien Céleste, mais n'éxagerons rien...

Je trouve les graphismes moches (j'aime pas le pixel art en très basse résolution).
La gamefeel est cool, ça c'est clair.
Le level design est cool, mais lorgne un peu trop  du côté du puzzle game à mon goût. Je préfère solliciter mes réflexes et ma mémoire musculaire plutôt que mon cerveau (genre pour trouver les fraises j'ai du utiliser un guide je ne sais pas combien de fois).
L'histoire m'est passé au-dessus de la tête puissance 10 000. En gros elle va pas bien puis elle va bien. Mais je dois reconnaître que le final est foutrement épique !
La musique des faces A m'a laissé de marbre, par contre j'ai bien aimé celles des B-sides et des C-sides.

Et je déteste son côté positif "c'est pas grave si t'arrives pas à surmonter le défi titanesque que je te lance". Je trouve juste ça hypocrite. C'est clairement un jeu de plate-forme pour masochistes qui aiment perdre et recommencer le même niveau des dizaines de fois (et j'en fais partie hein, je dénigre pas), mais je vois pas l'intérêt d'enrober ça sous une couche de mièvreries. Mais je me sens un peu seul à penser ça vu que tout le monde a l'air d'adorer cette fameuse positivité, alors je suis peut-être juste un rabat-joie.

Bref ok, Celeste c'est un bon jeu (voire un très bon jeu si on aime se creuser les méninges), mais non ça n'est pas le meilleur jeu de plate-forme jamais inventé.

----------


## Supergounou

Beh tu craches sur l'enrobage, mais tu clames le fond. On s'en fout de l'enrobage sur un jeu de plateforme. Et les fraises ça ne sert à rien, c'est même dit dans les "hints". Si t'as mieux dans le genre, n'hésite pas, ça m'intéresse.

----------


## PeaK

Quitte à faire un jeu de plate-forme pour masochistes, j'ai largement préféré Super Meat Boy, moi. Je ne suis pas spécialement sensible aux mièvreries non plus. 
C'est mieux à mes yeux, ca ne veut pas dire que ca doit être une vérité pour tous. Un peu comme Celeste, quoi...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il y a une certaine finesse d'écriture (et d'articulation de celle-ci avec un gameplay exigeant) qui distingue, selon moi, un propos pertinent et touchant sur l'anxiété, le trouble mental, l'accomplissement personnel, le dépassement de soi etc. (auquel on peut légitimement ne pas être sensible, hein) de simples platitudes stéréotypées à effet facile, ou "mièvreries" comme vous dites. Si Celeste a touché un public aussi large, issu d'horizons aussi divers (y compris des gens qui n'aiment pas spécialement les jeux de plateformes) malgré sa courbe de difficulté raide et son pixel-art qui pique les yeux, ce n'est pas un hasard.

Meat Boy était une vraie réussite dans son genre, mais je trouve qu'il n'a pas très bien vieilli. Le feeling de Celeste est raffiné à l'extrême pour le rendre agréable à jouer malgré la difficulté - cela tient à une foultitude de détails pas forcément visibles, analysés en détails dans cette vidéo : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yorTG9at90g .
C'est à ce genre de choses que l'on ressent fortement - je trouve - la différence d'époque entre ces deux chefs-d'œuvre.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Après vérification, tu as raison, j'ai confondu avec les cœurs bleus. Après pour certaines fraises, j'ai dû suivre un guide pour les trouver, mais un joueur plus malin y arriverait sûrement sans.


Oui après juste fouiller pour fouiller ne m’intéresse pas plus que ça, je l'ai déjà fait sur mon premier run, je considère que ce que je n'ai pas déjà trouvé, je le récupère juste avec la soluce et basta  ::): 

Par contre j'ai largement préféré Celeste à Super Meat Boy, beauuuuucoup moins frustrant j'ai trouvé.

----------


## parpaingue

> Beh tu craches sur l'enrobage, mais tu clames le fond. On s'en fout de l'enrobage sur un jeu de plateforme. Et les fraises ça ne sert à rien, c'est même dit dans les "hints". Si t'as mieux dans le genre, n'hésite pas, ça m'intéresse.


DUSTFORCE
DUSTFORCE !

*DUSTFORCE*

Je dis ça en ayant beaucoup aimé Celeste. Je vous ai parlé de Dustforce ? C'est vachement bien Dustforce.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Par contre, celui-là nécessite une bonne manette. J'ai essayé d'y jouer à l'époque sur un vieux stick X360, impossible d'avoir la précision nécessaire.

----------


## pierrecastor

> Il y a une certaine finesse d'écriture (et d'articulation de celle-ci avec un gameplay exigeant) qui distingue, selon moi, un propos pertinent et touchant sur l'anxiété, le trouble mental, l'accomplissement personnel, le dépassement de soi etc. (auquel on peut légitimement ne pas être sensible, hein) de simples platitudes stéréotypées à effet facile, ou "mièvreries" comme vous dites. Si Celeste a touché un public aussi large, issu d'horizons aussi divers (y compris des gens qui n'aiment pas spécialement les jeux de plateformes) malgré sa courbe de difficulté raide et son pixel-art qui pique les yeux, ce n'est pas un hasard.


Je n'aurais su mieux dire.

----------


## doggy d

> Olalah ce qu'il faut pas entendre ! C'est bien Céleste, mais n'éxagerons rien...
> 
> Je trouve les graphismes moches (j'aime pas le pixel art en très basse résolution).
> La gamefeel est cool, ça c'est clair.
> Le level design est cool, mais lorgne un peu trop  du côté du puzzle game à mon goût. Je préfère solliciter mes réflexes et ma mémoire musculaire plutôt que mon cerveau (genre pour trouver les fraises j'ai du utiliser un guide je ne sais pas combien de fois).
> L'histoire m'est passé au-dessus de la tête puissance 10 000. En gros elle va pas bien puis elle va bien. Mais je dois reconnaître que le final est foutrement épique !
> La musique des faces A m'a laissé de marbre, par contre j'ai bien aimé celles des B-sides et des C-sides.
> 
> Et je déteste son côté positif "c'est pas grave si t'arrives pas à surmonter le défi titanesque que je te lance". Je trouve juste ça hypocrite. C'est clairement un jeu de plate-forme pour masochistes qui aiment perdre et recommencer le même niveau des dizaines de fois (et j'en fais partie hein, je dénigre pas), mais je vois pas l'intérêt d'enrober ça sous une couche de mièvreries. Mais je me sens un peu seul à penser ça vu que tout le monde a l'air d'adorer cette fameuse positivité, alors je suis peut-être juste un rabat-joie.
> ...


Je n'aurais su mieux dire.
Exactement le même avis.

----------


## Eurok

> Il y a une certaine finesse d'écriture (et d'articulation de celle-ci avec un gameplay exigeant) qui distingue, selon moi, un propos pertinent et touchant sur l'anxiété, le trouble mental, l'accomplissement personnel, le dépassement de soi etc. (auquel on peut légitimement ne pas être sensible, hein) de simples platitudes stéréotypées à effet facile, ou "mièvreries" comme vous dites. Si Celeste a touché un public aussi large, issu d'horizons aussi divers (y compris des gens qui n'aiment pas spécialement les jeux de plateformes) malgré sa courbe de difficulté raide et son pixel-art qui pique les yeux, ce n'est pas un hasard.
> 
> Meat Boy était une vraie réussite dans son genre, mais je trouve qu'il n'a pas très bien vieilli. Le feeling de Celeste est raffiné à l'extrême pour le rendre agréable à jouer malgré la difficulté - cela tient à une foultitude de détails pas forcément visibles, analysés en détails dans cette vidéo : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yorTG9at90g .
> C'est à ce genre de choses que l'on ressent fortement - je trouve - la différence d'époque entre ces deux chefs-d'œuvre.




Après tout il y a bien des joueurs qui apprécient Fortnite...

Merci PeaK et jopopoe pour vos avis objectifs !

----------


## pierrecastor

Objectifs ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Après tout il y a bien des joueurs qui apprécient Fortnite...


Whaou, belle argumentation, totalement objective en plus  ::|:

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ose espérer que c'était un trait d'humour.  :^_^:

----------


## doggy d

Honnêtement j'ai complètement changé d'avis sur Fortnite depuis que j'y joue avec mon fils de 11 ans de temps en temps.
Pour des enfants, c'est le jeu multi ultime: beau, ultra complet, toujours attrayant grâce à ses modifications de cartes, saisons/scénarios, partenariats (Marvel, DC, etc.), véritable réseau social, etc. 
Y jouer avec ses enfants et leurs amis (on arrive très facilement à jouer à 4 ou 5 en vocal) est vraiment convivial et plaisant. Je ne suis plus du tout dans la diabolisation du truc et préfère d'ailleurs que mon fils joue à Fortnite avec ses amis en vocal que de devenir à terme un ado grincheux seul dans son coin sur un FPS hardcore.

Je précise que je suis pourtant joueur PC depuis toujours, adepte de CS, UT, BF, HLL  ::):

----------


## PeaK

Euh bah j'ai juste donné mon avis perso, donc c'est plutôt subjectif  ::unsure:: 
Celeste je l'avais trouvé mignon, j'ai bien aimé la musique aussi, mais le gameplay ne m'a pas plus. Je crois que c'est le fait de devoir enchainer des sauts dans différentes directions, et de ne faire que ca, qui m'a vite lassé. Bon dit comme ca ca peut paraitre con, vu que c'est un peu le principe d'un jeu de plateforme, mais... C'est presque un QTE, y'a pas vraiment de liberté possible, en tout cas c'est comme ca que je l'ai perçu et je n'avais pas eu cette impression sur les autres jeux de plateforme.
Ca ne veut pas dire que c'est un mauvais jeu, s'il a autant de succès c'est bien qu'il a des qualités, mais y'a pas une seule vérité. On peut aimer les jeux de plateforme et ne pas avoir accroché à Celeste. Enfin, je crois qu'on a fait le tour de toute façon.  ::happy2::

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est presque un QTE, y'a pas vraiment de liberté possible, en tout cas c'est comme ca que je l'ai perçu et je n'avais pas eu cette impression sur les autres jeux de plateforme.


Justement non, le level design est tellement bien pensé qu'il y a plein de façons différentes de franchir un même tableau. Par exemple, si t'es vraiment fort:




Matt Thorson est un designer de génie comme il y en a peu, et il a pensé son jeu comme une sorte de toile d'araignée qui fait que peu importe ton niveau et/ou ta façon de concevoir un puzzle, tu trouveras une façon de passer. Il avait fait une conférence où il montrait ça avec des exemples, mais je ne la retrouve plus.

En tout cas c'est vraiment un cas d'école de level design et de gameplay. Si t'aimes les plateformers, je te conseille de redonner une chance à Celeste un jour ou l'autre, parce que OBJECTIVEMENT c'est le meilleur jeu de plateforme qu'il m'ait été donné de jouer (et j'ai du passif dans le genre).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah bah il suffit que je post pour retrouver la vidéo:

----------


## Eurok

Objectivement c'es juste un plagiat de Flappy Bird.

----------


## Flad

Objectivement, il n'arrive pas à la cheville d'un super mario.

----------


## doggy d

> Objectivement c'es juste un plagiat de Flappy Bird.


 objectivement c est aussi du super meat boy avec un bel enrobage (je ne troll pas, c est sincère, j ai apprécié le jeu mais ce n est pas la Xème merveille du monde non plus)

----------


## Kaelis

> C'est presque un QTE, y'a pas vraiment de liberté possible, en tout cas c'est comme ca que je l'ai perçu


J'ai eu le même ressenti, beaucoup de frustration qui venait du fait d'avoir déclenché le deuxième saut un cinquième de seconde trop tôt, le quatrième saut un quart de seconde trop tard... ça m'a fatigué et au bout de trois heures je suis passé à un autre jeu qui m'intéressait plus.

----------


## pierrecastor

Objectivement, l'objectivité n'objective pas tellement dans l'objectif.

----------


## banditbandit

Vous devriez ouvrir un topic Celeste, quand vous y serez...  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

Tout ça parce que j'ai posté que j'avais fini le jeu pour l'event XD j'aurai été un vrai troll que je n'aurai pas réussi.

En tout cas, je rejoins l'avis de Supergounou sur le point du génie de level design, et on ressent bien le côté "rien ne nous empêche réellement de progresser, si ce n'est notre volonter à tout platiner".

Et oui, ce n'est pas non plus la 10eme merveille du monde car ça reste un JV. Mais pour avoir fait un paquet de jeux de plateforme, je suis complètement d'accord pour dire que je n'ai pas grand chose si ce n'est rien à li reprocher. Super Meat boy était beaucoup moins agréable, car beaucoup plus frustrant, car on devait réussir absolument pour progresser, ce n'est pas le cas dans Celeste où il y a toujours moyen de skip l'épreuve trop dure.

----------


## Supergounou

> je rejoins l'avis de Supergounou


Mais oui ! Du coup maintenant vous savez quoi aller voter:
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...A9cennie-Votez

 ::P:   ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Super Meat Boy tu n'étais pas obligé de faire tous les niveaux.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Mais oui ! Du coup maintenant vous savez quoi aller voter:
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...A9cennie-Votez


A oui, Breath of the Wild, merci  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> A oui, Breath of the Wild, merci


 :tired:   :Vibre:  :Boom:

----------


## Hilikkus

> A oui, Breath of the Wild, merci


Effectivement, je ne connaissais pas le topic et je suis allé voter pareil.

----------


## Eurok

> Mais oui ! Du coup maintenant vous savez quoi aller voter:
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...A9cennie-Votez


_Dishonored_ ou  _Papers, Please_  , j'hésite !

----------


## Flad

> Bon perso durant cet event, j'ai fini 1 jeu très court mais très très bon et commencer 1 jeu plus long mais bien aussi.
> Jeu fini : If on a winter's night 4 travelers.
> Jeu commencé mais pas fini : Lego LOTR.


Et je viens de finir Lego LOTR.
C'était cool.
Mais pas assez pour que je le 100%.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et je viens de finir Lego LOTR.
> C'était cool.
> Mais pas assez pour que je le 100%.


Ce doit être chiant un 100% sur un jeu Lego j'imagine.

----------


## sebarnolds

Ouais, c'est long. J'en ai encore quelques uns dans mon backlog, le tout premier Batman étant en cours.

----------


## Supergounou

Je n'ai joué qu'au premier, Lego Star Wars, et ça m'avait paru bien relou. Peut-être que le système a été amélioré par la suite, mais dans mes souvenirs c'est juste non merci.

----------


## maxtidus10

Je n'ai jamais joué à aucun jeu LEGO, mais un pote en a fait quelques uns, et il m'a dit que les star wars étaient les plus mauvais. En fait ils ont repensé leur formule à partir du Batman 2, et se sont mis d'une part à faire parler leurs personnages (muets jusque là) et à introduire de l'humour et de la dérision un peu partout, ce qui rendait les expériences bien plus fun. Car jusque là c'était muet et premier degrès... Donc un peu chiant pour du LEGO.

----------


## Flad

Si vous ne devez en faire qu'un, c'est Lego City. C'est vraiment le meilleur.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ce doit être chiant un 100% sur un jeu Lego j'imagine.


On va pas se mentir, un 100%, c'est un peu chiant sur la plupart des jeux.  ::P:

----------


## CornedBeer

Yep, j'avais fait le 100% sur Lego Batman et Lego Pirates des Caraïbes avec ma moitié. Et les Harry Potter aussi (au moins le premier).
En gros tu fais le jeu une première fois pour débloquer tous les persos et les compétences, et tu le refais en chopant tous les secrets.
J'ai un bon souvenir du Pirates des Caraïbes. Après on a lâché l'affaire, c'est quand même vachement redondant.
Le Lego City me tente bien, mais bon il se joue pas en coopération.  ::(: 
Je garde ces jeux sous le coude pour le jour où les enfants seront assez grands pour jouer avec moi.  :;): 

Sinon j'ai fait un bilan des jeux que j'ai fini en 2021, j'en suis à 10 (hors jeux mobiles), dont plusieurs qui traînaient entamés depuis des années. Merci à l'event du backlog pour les coups de pied au cul, et de m'avoir motivé à finir des jeux aussi en dehors de l'event.  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Yep, j'avais fait le 100% sur Lego Batman et Lego Pirates des Caraïbes avec ma moitié. Et les Harry Potter aussi (au moins le premier).
> En gros tu fais le jeu une première fois pour débloquer tous les persos et les compétences, et tu le refais en chopant tous les secrets.
> J'ai un bon souvenir du Pirates des Caraïbes. Après on a lâché l'affaire, c'est quand même vachement redondant.
> Le Lego City me tente bien, mais bon il se joue pas en coopération. 
> Je garde ces jeux sous le coude pour le jour où les enfants seront assez grands pour jouer avec moi. 
> 
> Sinon j'ai fait un bilan des jeux que j'ai fini en 2021, j'en suis à 10 (hors jeux mobiles), dont plusieurs qui traînaient entamés depuis des années. Merci à l'event du backlog pour les coups de pied au cul, et de m'avoir motivé à finir des jeux aussi en dehors de l'event.


Y a un mode 2 joueurs pour Lego City, je ne pense pas qu'il soit réservé à la version console.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Oui je confirme, mes enfants y jouent en coop écran partagé sur la version PC Steam

----------


## CornedBeer

Ah, c'est la version Wii U qui est solo only ?
Ça se joue bien à 2 ?

----------


## Flad

> Ah, c'est la version Wii U qui est solo only ?


Ca c'est possible ouais vu que c'était la 1ere version du jeu (avec des temps de chargement horribles).

----------


## Altay

> On va pas se mentir, un 100%, c'est un peu chiant sur la plupart des jeux.


Yakuza 0 et ses  :Boom:   de succès de mahjong.

----------


## Supergounou

> Si vous ne devez en faire qu'un, c'est Lego City. C'est vraiment le meilleur.


Celui-là est dans ma todolist  ::): 




> Yakuza 0 et ses   de succès de mahjong.




 :Cigare: 

De mémoire, j'ai passé 8h juste sur le Mahjong, à apprendre les règles puis à espérer gagner.

----------


## Altay

> De mémoire, j'ai passé 8h juste sur le Mahjong, à apprendre les règles puis à espérer gagner.


Respect, je me suis résolu à ne jamais apprendre le mahjong (en fait, je sais les règles mais il y a juste trop de mains à connaître).

----------


## parpaingue

Mais c'est trop bien le mahjong, c'est de loin le meilleur mini jeu. Il me semble que y a des items pour avoir des mains pétées facilement non ?
Pour les mains de référence, c'est pas si monstrueux qu'on pense, suffit d'imprimer une ref justement ça tient sur une page A4. J'accorderai que le mahjong japonais est clairement pas la version la plus simple par contre.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais c'est trop bien le mahjong, c'est de loin le meilleur mini jeu. Il me semble que y a des items pour avoir des mains pétées facilement non ?


Je ne me souviens plus du tout...

----------


## Pikar

Hello, 
Je me suis inscrit au site du backlog event, est-ce qu'il y en a un de planifier ou est-ce actuellement en cours ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Rien en cours, le prochain sera sûrement en février ou mars.  ::):

----------


## CornedBeer

Lance le compte à rebours Franky !  :;):

----------


## Altay

> Mais c'est trop bien le mahjong, c'est de loin le meilleur mini jeu. Il me semble que y a des items pour avoir des mains pétées facilement non ?


Oui, il y a des items de triche mais de mémoire ça ne suffit pas pour obtenir tous les succès.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Rien en cours, le prochain sera sûrement en février ou mars.


On est en février, il est temps de se mettre d'accord pour les dates.
Fin février à fin mars/début avril ça vous va? Genre du samedi 26 février au 3 avril ? Ça fait 5 semaines, ça me semble suffisant ...

Pour le thème : les NFTs. Des jeux dont les noms commencent par ces lettres, ou venant de studios/éditeurs qui ont évoqué cette horreur (même ceux qui se sont rétractés).

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Perso je préfèrerais éviter, même si c'est pour la blague.

Après si les autres sont d'accord, je vais m'en remettre.

----------


## Nacodaco

Merci pour la relance CornedBeer, j'attends aussi un nouvel event  ::lol:: 




> Perso je préfèrerais éviter, même si c'est pour la blague.


Idem  ::happy2::

----------


## CornedBeer

J'avoue c'est pas terrib', mais c'est avant tout pour lancer la machine à propal. Avec ça comme départ, ce sera facile de trouver mieux.  :;):

----------


## Flad

> On est en février, il est temps de se mettre d'accord pour les dates.
> Fin février à fin mars/début avril ça vous va? Genre du samedi 26 février au 3 avril ? Ça fait 5 semaines, ça me semble suffisant ...
> 
> Pour le thème : les NFTs. Des jeux dont les noms commencent par ces lettres, ou venant de studios/éditeurs qui ont évoqué cette horreur (même ceux qui se sont rétractés).


Ca colle pas avec la 1ere zone de vacances scolaire au cas où.

----------


## jopopoe

Moi je suis toujours partant pour un event !

Comme thème pourquoi pas le cirque ?
(je joue à Darkest Dungeon et le Bouffon me fait penser à un clown, désolé !)

----------


## CornedBeer

> Ca colle pas avec la 1ere zone de vacances scolaire au cas où.


Ah ! J'avoue je suis à l'étranger et mes enfants ne sont pas encore à l'école, donc je suis pas encore concerné par les vacances scolaires. Elles tombent quand les vacances de la 1ere zone ?
On peut bouger l'event (ou l'allonger) y a pas de soucis pour moi.

----------


## JulLeBarge

26 février ça colle avec la sortie de Elden Ring, ça sera sans moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Ah ! J'avoue je suis à l'étranger et mes enfants ne sont pas encore à l'école, donc je suis pas encore concerné par les vacances scolaires. Elles tombent quand les vacances de la 1ere zone ?
> On peut bouger l'event (ou l'allonger) y a pas de soucis pour moi.


La 1ere est zone en vacances en ce moment ^^ Pour 2 semaines.

----------


## CornedBeer

> La 1ere est zone en vacances en ce moment ^^ Pour 2 semaines.


Ah. Bah va falloir lancer l'event ce week-end pour que ce soit équitable dans ce cas.  ::): 
Mais la vraie question est plutôt de savoir si on ne joue pas plus en temps que parent hors des vacances scolaires que pendant.  :;):

----------


## Altay

Quand vous voulez pour ma part.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On est en février, il est temps de se mettre d'accord pour les dates.
> Fin février à fin mars/début avril ça vous va? Genre du samedi 26 février au 3 avril ? Ça fait 5 semaines, ça me semble suffisant ...


OK pour moi.  ::): 

Effectivement, ce n'est pas nécessaire que les dates coïncident systématiquement avec les vacances scolaires.
On se donne quelques jours pour arrêter un thème et puis on lance les inscriptions ?

----------


## doggy d

> OK pour moi. 
> 
> Effectivement, ce n'est pas nécessaire que les dates coïncident systématiquement avec les vacances scolaires.
> On se donne quelques jours pour arrêter un thème et puis on lance les inscriptions ?


Nickel !

----------


## maxtidus10

Comme je suis prof, j'avoue que pendant les vacances scolaires j'aime bien moi  ::P: 

Mais c'est quand vous voulez, je participerai comme toujours pour finir 1 jeu  ::):

----------


## Altay

Les jeux qui se passent à la neige ?

----------


## MystickTroy

N'ayant absolument aucun temps libre cette fois ci, je ne vais pas participer au prochain event !
Mais amusez vous bien  :;):

----------


## pierrecastor

> Les jeux qui se passent à la neige ?


Plus large, on pourrais avoir les vacances.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Les jeux qui se passent à la neige ?


Je crois que le thème du froid n'a effectivement jamais été proposé bizarrement (pourtant j'aurai cru), donc pourquoi pas.

----------


## JulLeBarge

La neige  / le froid ça me semble un thème sympa, bonne idée.

----------


## acdctabs

Perso je suis pas chaud.

----------


## doggy d

Moi je suis chaud pour la neige  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

Oui la neige / le froid ça semble une bonne idée. Surtout que j'ai déjà fait Frostpunk et The Long Dark  :Bath:

----------


## jopopoe

Moi aussi je suis chaud pour le froid !

----------


## CornedBeer

Bon je crois qu'on a un thème, on lance les inscriptions ce week-end au plus tard ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui. Ce serait bien.  :Tap: 



 :Red:

----------


## CornedBeer

Tu veux un coup de main pour préparer le texte de l'event sur le site ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Si tu te sens inspiré, avec plaisir.  ::):

----------


## CornedBeer

Je t'ai envoyé ça par MP. Si ça peut dépanner ...  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Allez.  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Inscrit !

Je précis que je rentre de vacances le 26 au soir, donc le tirage des jeux ne sera fait que le dimanche pour mon binôme.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Inscrite aussi !

----------


## Kaelis

Pareil, j'essayerai d'en faire le plus possible avant la mi-mars (je pense être absent sur les 3 dernière semaines de l'event).

Merci pour l'organisation  :;):

----------


## FoxDy

Inscription faite à l'instant, toute petite liste mise à jour.  ::):

----------


## Hilikkus

Inscrit, même si en ce moment je suis à fond sur Hadès  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Inscrit, même si en ce moment je suis à fond sur Hadès


Tu devrais te mettre à Dome romantik  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

Inscrit. Par contre mon pseudo sous le site n'est plus d'équerre avec celui sur le forum, j'espère que ça ne va pas confusionner.  ::P:

----------


## PeaK

Je suis interdit d'entrée, j'ai toujours pas fini God's Trigger, du précédent évènement...  ::'(:

----------


## Hilikkus

> Tu devrais te mettre à Dome romantik


Ha non, j'ai vu le live de l'autre dealer de crack, je dis non à la drogue !  :Carton:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Inscrit. Par contre mon pseudo sous le site n'est plus d'équerre avec celui sur le forum, j'espère que ça ne va pas confusionner.


Je te l'ai mis à jour.  :;): 

Si d'autres personnes sont dans ce cas, n'hésitez pas.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Je te l'ai mis à jour. 
> 
> Si d'autres personnes sont dans ce cas, n'hésitez pas.


Ah, super ccool, merci !  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

Inscrit.



Spoiler Alert! 


Maintenant il faut attendre 8 jours  ::cry::

----------


## sebarnolds

Inscrit aussi  ::):

----------


## CornedBeer

Pensez à mettre à jour vos listes  :;): 
J'ai envoyé un MP à Pikar, il avait montré de l'intérêt pour l'event le mois dernier.

----------


## maxtidus10

Inscrit, avec une liste à jour et épurée à seulement 941 jeux (triés sur le volet sur les 3500 du backlog), bon courage à mon futur binôme  ::siffle::

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah ah, 750 dans mon backlog moi.

----------


## leeoneil

> Inscrit, avec une liste à jour et épurée à seulement 941 jeux (triés sur le volet sur les 3500 du backlog), bon courage à mon futur binôme


 ::O: 
On a le droit à un mot d'excuse dans certaines situations ?

----------


## maxtidus10

> On a le droit à un mot d'excuse dans certaines situations ?


Tu as le droit de ne pas tout regarder dans la liste (encore heureux), et juste de faire ta sélection de 5 jeux parmis ce que tu as exploré.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu choisis les 5 premiers.  ::w00t::

----------


## sebarnolds

Alors on va trier tout ça et mettre ceux qui sont dans le thème de l'event tout à la fin  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Alors on va trier tout ça et mettre ceux qui sont dans le thème de l'event tout à la fin


Mauvaise idée, si le binôme décide de commencer par la fin c'est trop facile. Faut mettre les jeux du thème dans une seconde liste accessible uniquement par un lien qui se dévoile si on résout l'énigme éparpillée aléatoirement un peu partout dans la liste.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Mauvaise idée, si le binôme décide de commencer par la fin c'est trop facile. Faut mettre les jeux du thème dans une seconde liste accessible uniquement par un lien qui se dévoile si on résout l'énigme éparpillée aléatoirement un peu partout dans la liste.


Où alors on fait ma méthode pour la thématique de l'event :
- Je te choisis le jeu X, car à un moment, le perso boit une boisson avec des glaçons, glaçons qui font référence au froid...  ::ninja::

----------


## Altay

Inscrit et paré pour le froid, la glace, le gel, la neige, le blizzard et le verglas.

----------


## Scylite

Inscrit !

----------


## Nacodaco

Inscription validée  :;): 

Plus qu'à remettre ma liste à jour, j'ai supprimé l'ancien fichier à priori.

----------


## saelix

Inscrite aussi !

Et j'en profite pour m'excuser parce que je ne suis jamais revenue lors du dernier backlog event, j'espère que Ruvon et Kaelis sont toujours dans le coin pour lire ce petit mot :
- @Ruvon merci à toi pour ta sélection, j'avais réussi à faire trois jeux (Stories untold, Unheard et The wolf among us) et c'était bien cool. Je retiens surtout The wolf among us qui m'a vachement plu avec son univers bien sombre !
- @Kaelis, j'ai retrouvé (avec difficulté) tes messages pour voir ce que tu avais pensé de ma sélection, je suis contente de voir que Limbo et Ori t'ont plu, je comptais sur eux puisque je ne connaissais pas les autres  ::P: 

Cette fois-ci je ferai en sorte de revenir sur le forum pour papoter pendant l'event  ::happy2::

----------


## pierrecastor

Si tu as bien aimé l'univers de the wolf among us, je te conseil de te pencher sur les comics, c'est du bonheur.

----------


## banditbandit

J'aurais bien participé mais hélas trop de jeux en cours, j'aurais alors proposé avec l'idée du froid pour faire partie du quota, Kholat, car pour reproduire l'hiver rien de plus précis qu'Kholat.

Comme dirait l'ami ruskoff qui dans un mouvement de tête opina : "Kholat, Da !".

----------


## Hyeud

> Comme dirait l'ami ruskoff qui dans un mouvement de tête opina : "Kholat, Da !".


 :Clap: 

En ce moment c'est chaud, Kholat, à jouer. Ca s'appelle même le syndrôme du Cas-Kholat. Ca se soigne avec un peu de Coca-Kholat.  ::ninja::

----------


## Eurok

Je passe mon tour pour cette fois, je serai absent fin mars, et même si je ne compte pas finir cinq jeux, je sais très bien qu'en trois semaines je ne vais pas rusher pour en boucler un.

----------


## parpaingue

Sans moi cette fois, je suis en déplacement avec un pc brouette et j'ai pas tout sous la main. De toutes façons je profite du pc brouette pour taper dans le backlog justement.

----------


## Woshee

Allez j'ai jamais essayé ça, je me lance ! Faut juste que j'arrive à sortir une belle liste, je tente l'inscription sur BLAE en parallèle !

----------


## CornedBeer

Dernier jour pour s'inscrire à l'event, le tirage au sort a lieu vendredi soir.
J'ai hâte que l'event commence, j'ai besoin de me vider la tête là.

----------


## Woshee

Faut que je fasse ma liste avant ce soir nom de nom. J'suis pas validé sur BLAE, je dois faire ça ailleurs.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Un document Word/Excel/etc suffit.

----------


## madgic

Allez soyons fou, je m'inscrit aussi !

----------


## NFafa

Inscrit comme toujours ou presque.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je prévois de lancer l'event vers 21h, pensez à mettre à jour vos listes si besoin (ou avertissez si vous ne pouvez pas le faire à temps).  :;):

----------


## Scylite

Ready & waiting !

----------


## sebarnolds

Comment ça ? Toujours pas lancé cet event ?!?  ::P:

----------


## FoxDy

> Je prévois de lancer l'event vers 21h, pensez à mettre à jour vos listes si besoin (ou avertissez si vous ne pouvez pas le faire à temps).


 ::o: 

Trop bien, vite vite vite !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vous êtes prêts ?

Encore deux minutes.  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je déclare l'event *OUVERT*.

Mesdames, messieurs, faites vos jeux.  :Indeed: 

https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event

----------


## Supergounou

:Fourbe:

----------


## acdctabs

Ah pour une fois je devrais pas trop attendre pour mes jeux ^^

----------


## jopopoe

Pour *woshee* :

*Alan Wake* - 11h00
Je suis un très grand fan de Remedy, dont les jeux sont toujours bourrés de qualités. Et l'hommage à Stephen King est franchement sympa.

*Undertale* - 6h30
Un classique de l'univers indépendant, bourré de qualités et très bien écrit.

*BioShock* - 12h00
Un grand classique, à l'ambiance inégalée et à l'univers riche comme c'est pas permis. Mais le gameplay n'est pas en reste !

*Max Payne 3* - 10h00
La rencontre improbable entre le style Rockstar et la franchise créée par Remedy. Les flingues ont une patate d'enfer, et la narration est aux petits oignons.

Et le jeu du thème : *Puzzle Agent* - 3h30
Je l'ai fait il y a un bout de temps celui-là, j'en garde un bon souvenir, mais je ne sais plus pourquoi. En tout cas il se passe dans un coin enneigé.

----------


## acdctabs

Les jeux pour  sebarnolds :
- The Spy Who Shrunk Me - 2h
- Cold Fear - 6h30 (il y a le mot cold dedans du coup c'est le jeu du thème !)
- Darksiders III - 14h (trop long mais tu as fait les premiers, au pire je t'en trouve un autre)
- Dead Rising - 11h30 (en plus tu as les suites alors faut bien commencer)
- Unravel - 6h

----------


## sebarnolds

Cool, merci pour la sélection !

----------


## Supergounou

Pour *jullebarge*:

Little Racers STREET: apparemment un jeu que je t'ai offert, et tu n'y as jamais joué?! Sacrilège! Le jeu de la repentance.
Stick it to The Man!: de l'aventure avec énormément d'humour. Le jeu du fun.
Celeste: un incontournable de la plateforme, beaucoup d'amour. Le jeu du skill.
Mirror's Edge Catalyst: parce qu'il faut bien un AA, que j'aime beaucoup Catalyst et que tu sembles avoir apprécié le premier. Le jeu des graphismes.
A Good Snowman Is Hard To Build: parce qu'à un moment, en tant que gamer, il faut quand même savoir utiliser son cerveau! Le jeu de l’intelligence et du froid par la même occasion.

Depuis que je fais l'event du backlog, c'est à dire depuis le début, c'est la première fois que je tombe sur une liste aussi complète  ::O:  Respect monsieur, je voudrais la même. 

En tous cas, pleeeeinnn de jeux à faire dans ta liste, le choix n'a vraiment pas été simple. Pour une fois j'ai fait l'impasse sur le point'n'click, je crois me souvenir que ce n'est pas un genre que tu affectionnes, je t'ai donc mis un petit jeu d'aventure vraiment très cool, Stick it to the Man.

Et A Good Snowman... pour le thème de l'event, c'est tellement évident ! Et en plus c'est un excellent jeu.

----------


## Nacodaco

> J'ai hâte que l'event commence, j'ai besoin de me vider la tête là.


T'inquiète pas, je te sors ta liste rapidement  :;):

----------


## Woshee

Mais ça fait peur Alan Wake !  ::cry:: 

Pour que je sélectionne des jeux, Fald a fait sa liste sur BLAEO. A quoi correspondent les bandes de couleur vert / rouge / bleu sur les jeux ?

----------


## jopopoe

Dire que j'ai envisagé Amnesia, j'ai bien fait de m'abstenir  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

Une liste de jeux relativement chill pour Biscuitkzh, histoire de coller au thème.

*ABZU*, court, joli, contemplatif
*Cats Organized Neatly* qui, s'il ressemble à Dogs Organized Neatly, peut remuer quelques méninges de façon mignonne (mais en moins bien, parce que chien>chat)
*Donut County*, court, simple et plutôt drôle
*Resident Evil 2*, parce que faut pas déconner, on va quand même mettre un truc un peu moins tranquille
Et pour le thème, *Seasons After Fall*, parce qu'après l'automne vient l'hiver !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais ça fait peur Alan Wake ! 
> 
> Pour que je sélectionne des jeux, Fald a fait sa liste sur BLAEO. A quoi correspondent les bandes de couleur vert / rouge / bleu sur les jeux ?


Vert et bleu, c'est du déjà fini, rouge c'est laissé tomber. Sauf indication contraire, vaut mieux piocher dans le non coloré (pas fait), potentiellement le orange (lancé mais non fini) selon le cas.

----------


## Nacodaco

*A Good Snowman Is Hard To Build*
Quoi de mieux pour le thème du froid ? C'est un petit jeu de réflexion que je conseille sans hésitation. On comprends immédiatement les mécaniques et on a l'impression d'être intelligent (au début, du moins).

*A Short Hike*
Encore un jeu dans le thème puisque le but est d'atteindre un sommet enneigé. C'est un platformer-light très chill dans ses mécaniques et sa DA. 

*Return of Obra Dinn*
Un jeu qui t'a déjà été proposé plusieurs fois. Le revoilà  ::trollface::  C'est le meilleur jeu de tous les temps et il faudra le faire tôt ou tard (Les deux premières heures suffisent pour savoir si tu es prêt à finir ou non le jeu).

*Tearaway*
Il a remplacé Portal 2 au dernier moment. Il est non seulement plus court mais permet aussi de faire une liste moins "puzzle-game". Je ne le connais pas mais j'aimerai savoir ce que ça vaut  :;):  

*Untitled Goose Game*
Le second jeu que je ne connais pas. Un petit jeu d'aventure/réfléxion court et amusant.

Si cela convient je validerais la liste sur le site de l'event.

----------


## Flad

> Mais ça fait peur Alan Wake ! 
> 
> Pour que je sélectionne des jeux, Fald a fait sa liste sur BLAEO. A quoi correspondent les bandes de couleur vert / rouge / bleu sur les jeux ?


Tape moi dans le blanc !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Une liste de jeux relativement chill pour Biscuitkzh, histoire de coller au thème.
> 
> *ABZU*, court, joli, contemplatif
> *Cats Organized Neatly* qui, s'il ressemble à Dogs Organized Neatly, peut remuer quelques méninges de façon mignonne (mais en moins bien, parce que chien>chat)
> *Donut County*, court, simple et plutôt drôle
> *Resident Evil 2*, parce que faut pas déconner, on va quand même mettre un truc un peu moins tranquille
> Et pour le thème, *Seasons After Fall*, parce qu'après l'automne vient l'hiver !


Merci beaucoup, j'aime tout !

----------


## Scylite

Une liste de jeux glacés pour *madgicsysteme* !

- *Insurmountable*, jeu du thème, part à l’ascension de montagnes enneigées !
- *The Long Dark*, jeu du thème², survis au milieu du Canada en pleine période glaciaire !
- *The Walking Dead* (Saison 1), jeu du thème [symbole cube], fraye toi un chemin au milieu de cadavres froids mais mobiles !
- *Iron Harvest*, jeu du thème [puissance 4, sisi], commande tes troupes dans les champs de blé brumeux d'une Europe de l'est steampunk (_je me suis permis car tu as l'air d'aimer les jeux de stratégie_)
- *Paradise Killer*, jeu du thème mais oui!!, perce les secrets d'un meurtre commis de sang froid ! (_mon dernier coup de cœur, un jeu perché mais qui vaut la peine d'être essayé_)

(le vrai jeu du thème : le premier)

Voilà, j'attends que tu me dises que tout te va avant de valider ! J'espère que ça te plait  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour *acdctabs* :

*1001 Spikes* : Il me semble que t'aimes bien les jeux de plateformes ?
*Death's Door* : un de mes coups de cœur perso de 2021. Zelda-like à l'isométrique avec de chouettes combats et des musiques démentes.
*Iris and the Giant* : deckbuilder très sympa, avec un design minimaliste assez touchant.
*SteamWorld Heist* : tactical vu de côté avec des mécaniques simples, dans un univers attachant.
*Tell Me Why* : le jeu du thème, ça se passe en hiver !

----------


## FoxDy

Pour *Nacodaco*, dis-moi si ça te convient :

- *Mark of the Ninja*, agir dans l'ombre et les nuits froides. Bon, je ne sais pas s'il y fait froid, mais après tout tu peux y refroidir plus d'un corps en fonction de comment tu joues.
- *Sniper Elite V2*, incarner un tueur froid qui prend plaisir à voir ses balles pénétrer dans des cibles faites de chairs et d'os.  :Bave: 
- *Metro 2033*, il fait froid dans les tunnels, dehors, partout, mets ta doudoune Arty... Nacodaco.
- *NightSky*, parce que plus tu vas en altitude, plus il fait froid. Mmh ?  ::ninja:: 
- *Puzzle Agent*, ç'a l'air sympa. Et en plus, il neige.

Ouais, j'étais motivée pour une liste à fond dans le thème. Ahum.

----------


## Flad

Mon pti *Frank Mikael* !
Ca faisait longtemps  :^_^: 

- *Yoku's island express* flipper/metroidvania, il devrait te plaire.
- *The Lego Ninjago Movie Video Game*, parce qu'un jeu Lego (et on a rarement vu un titre aussi long ^^) ! 
- *Katana zero* action plateforme pixel.
-* Chicory* tout meugnon et plein de couleurs (logique pour un jeu de coloriage).
- *Röki* pour être en plein dans le thème.

Pas de "gros" jeux mais pas mal de titre "connus".

J'attends ta validation ici et je mettrai sur le site à ce moment là.

----------


## Woshee

*Alors pour Flad:
*
*A Hat in Time*: Je n'y ai personnellement pas joué, mais j'ai toujours lorgné dessus. Le jeu se veut être un héritier des jeux de plateforme 3d de l'époque de la N64, et a vraiment super presse. (c'est le jeu du thème, y'a un niveau montagneux  ::ninja:: )

*Call of Juarez: Gunslinger*: Un vraiment très chouette FPS pop corn. J'ai adoré le faire à l'époque. On est sur des rails, un narrateur nous conte une histoire qui vient directement modifier l'environnement. On se prend au jeu à mort, et c'est pas très long !

*Dicey Dungeon*: Un jeu génial du créateur de VVVVVVV mais qui n'a rien à voir. C'est une sorte de rogue like dans lequel toutes les parties vont obéir à des règles spécifiques. On va jamais vraiment jouer de la même manière, ça demande de s'adapter constamment, c'est vraiment sympa. Le jeu peut être long à vraiment compléter à 100%, ça s'arrêtera quand tu en auras marre  :;): 

*Ghost of a Tale*: Un jeu indé avec des graphismes absolument magnifique qui suit l'aventure d'une petite souris, avec pas mal d'infiltration.

*Wolfenstein the New Order* A priori tu l'as entamé, tu vas pouvoir devoir le terminer! Le jeu ne fait que aller crescendo, les derniers niveau étant vraiment dingues. Typiquement le genre de jeu auquel j'hésite pas à jouer en facile pour profiter de l'ambiance  ::ninja:: 

Amuse toi ma gueule !

----------


## sebarnolds

> Les jeux pour  sebarnolds :
> - The Spy Who Shrunk Me - 2h
> - Cold Fear - 6h30 (il y a le mot cold dedans du coup c'est le jeu du thème !)
> - Darksiders III - 14h (trop long mais tu as fait les premiers, au pire je t'en trouve un autre)
> - Dead Rising - 11h30 (en plus tu as les suites alors faut bien commencer)
> - Unravel - 6h


Oh putain... Sur les 5, il n'y a que Unravel que j'ai acheté. Tous les autres viennent de cpcgifts... de toi. Je promets rien pour Darksiders III, mais je mets le paquet sur les 3 autres, promis !

----------


## Flad

> *Alors pour Flad:
> *
> *A Hat in Time*: Je n'y ai personnellement pas joué, mais j'ai toujours lorgné dessus. Le jeu se veut être un héritier des jeux de plateforme 3d de l'époque de la N64, et a vraiment super presse. (c'est le jeu du thème, y'a un niveau montagneux )
> 
> *Call of Juarez: Gunslinger*: Un vraiment très chouette FPS pop corn. J'ai adoré le faire à l'époque. On est sur des rails, un narrateur nous conte une histoire qui vient directement modifier l'environnement. On se prend au jeu à mort, et c'est pas très long !
> 
> *Dicey Dungeon*: Un jeu génial du créateur de VVVVVVV mais qui n'a rien à voir. C'est une sorte de rogue like dans lequel toutes les parties vont obéir à des règles spécifiques. On va jamais vraiment jouer de la même manière, ça demande de s'adapter constamment, c'est vraiment sympa. Le jeu peut être long à vraiment compléter à 100%, ça s'arrêtera quand tu en auras marre 
> 
> *Ghost of a Tale*: Un jeu indé avec des graphismes absolument magnifique qui suit l'aventure d'une petite souris, avec pas mal d'infiltration.
> ...


Deal !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

La sélection pour *La Chouette* : 

*Deep Rock Galactic* : super co-op fps des nains dans l'espace que je suis et joue depuis l'EA. Je te propose de faire au moins tout le premier _assignment_ qui s'appelle *Conquer Hoxxes IV*, avec neuf missions en total.
*Dino Run DX* : il y a des dinosaurs ! Des DINOSAURES !
*F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin* :  tu m'as donné un jeu de peur, et alors moi aussi ! Les FEAR's c'est du bon.
*Iris and the Giant* : j'y ai pas joué personnellement mais je sais que quelqu'un dans mon entourage a bien apprécié, et il a l'air franchement bien.
**Tell me Why** : jeu de l'event, parce que il y a plein de neige, et de glace. Un DONTNOD classique, mon préféré d'ailleurs. Il est vraiment bien.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mon pti *Frank Mikael* !
> Ca faisait longtemps 
> 
> - *Yoku's island express* flipper/metroidvania, il devrait te plaire.
> - *The Lego Ninjago Movie Video Game*, parce qu'un jeu Lego (et on a rarement vu un titre aussi long ^^) ! 
> - *Katana zero* action plateforme pixel.
> -* Chicory* tout meugnon et plein de couleurs (logique pour un jeu de coloriage).
> - *Röki* pour être en plein dans le thème.
> 
> ...


Nickel mon Fladounet !

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voici ma liste pour *Scylite* :
- *ABZU* : C'est court, c'est zen et c'est joli (2h).
- *Little Nightmares* : C'est court aussi, un jeu avec un ambiance plutôt bien foutue (c'est pas à proprement parler de l'horreur) (4h).
- *Monkey Island* : Ca se finit en moins de 4h... quand tu connais le jeu par coeur  ::P:  Sérieusement, t'as ça dans ton backlog ?!? Allez, finis moi ça vite fait ! (6h)
- *Never Alone* : Le jeu du thème. C'est de la plateforme gentille en Alaska avec du "documentaire" si tu as le temps et l'intérêt. J'avais bien aimé (3h).
- *The Banner Saga 2* : Encore un dans le thème. J'avais hésité avec Oxenfree, mais vu que tu sembles avoir fait le premier, je te mets celui-ci. Il est un peu plus long, mais il en vaut la peine, crois moi (12h).

----------


## madgic

> Une liste de jeux glacés pour *madgicsysteme* !
> 
> - *Insurmountable*, jeu du thème, part à l’ascension de montagnes enneigées !
> - *The Long Dark*, jeu du thème², survis au milieu du Canada en pleine période glaciaire !
> - *The Walking Dead* (Saison 1), jeu du thème [symbole cube], fraye toi un chemin au milieu de cadavres froids mais mobiles !
> - *Iron Harvest*, jeu du thème [puissance 4, sisi], commande tes troupes dans les champs de blé brumeux d'une Europe de l'est steampunk (_je me suis permis car tu as l'air d'aimer les jeux de stratégie_)
> - *Paradise Killer*, jeu du thème mais oui!!, perce les secrets d'un meurtre commis de sang froid ! (_mon dernier coup de cœur, un jeu perché mais qui vaut la peine d'être essayé_)
> 
> (le vrai jeu du thème : le premier)
> ...


La sélection me va très bien  :;): 

Sinon pour jopopoe :

Quoi de mieux que *Frostpunk* pour correspondre au thème du froid ? L'objectif est de finir le premier scénario.

Après je te propose *Epistory - Typing Chronicles* que j'ai beaucoup aimé, *Little Nightmares*, un limbo/inside like, *Mages of Mystralia* au système de création de pouvoirs très intéressant et *Supraland*,  l'un des plus petits open world du monde !

J'espère que la sélection te plaira  :;):

----------


## NFafa

Avec une liste de taille mesurée et (pour une fois) beaucoup de jeux que je connais bien, la sélection pour *Altay* a été plutôt rapide !

*SUPERHOT* : de l'action, une expérience originale, et c'est vite terminée (2.5h)
*Star Wars Squadrons* : du pilotage de vaisseau dans l'univers Star Wars, ça ne ressuscite clairement pas les LucasArts de la vieille époque, mais ça reste plaisant (9h)
*Hitman* : une vraie pépite - au moins sur la moitié des missions  ::rolleyes::  - (10.5h - mais beauuuucoup plus pour explorer tous les défis de chaque carte)
*Life is Strange* : une aventure narrative touchante (14h)
*Commandos Behind Enemy Lines* : un classique, et c'est aussi le jeu du thème avec ses cartes enneigées de Norvège (23.5h)

Bon jeu  :;):

----------


## Wulfstan

La sélection pour *pierrecastor* : 

- *Metro 2033 Redux* (9h) : Afin de commencer la saga d'Artyom à travers le métro moscovite, dans ce FPS post-apocalyptique d'ambiance !
- *Q.U.B.E. 2* (5h30) : Un peu de réflexion avec du puzzle à la première personne, dans les pas de l'archéologue Amelia Cross.
- *Sundered* (12h30) : Un petit métroidvania avec des pouvoir eldritchiens, que demander de plus ?
- *Layers of Fear* (3h30) : Pour s'ambiancer le soir, seul chez soi, dans le noir, la pluie battante contre la fenêtre, en ignorant ces étranges bruits de pas derrière toi...
- *Frostpunk* (10h30) : Bien évidemment, le jeu du thème. Quel meilleur hiver qu'un hiver volcanique ? Pour finir par un peu de stratégie afin d'y survivre, toi et ta colonie !

Si jamais un de ces jeux te pose des problèmes de performances sur ta machine, on pourra échanger sans problème.  :;):

----------


## Mordicus

Pour *maxtidus10*, je propose :

*Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna)* Pour le thème de la neige, le jeu s'y passant du début à la fin. Un Jeu de plate-forme pas difficile, qui met en valeur de manière élégante les Inupiat, un peuple originaire d'Alaska (moins de 5h)

Dans *The Swapper*, il n'a pas l'air de faire chaud non plus. Il s'agit d'un jeu de réflexion/plate forme dans lequel tu devras te mettre en 4 pour en voir le bout (entre 5 et 10h)

*Metro 2033* : Un FPS où ça caille sévère et où il faudra refroidir bon nombre d'ennemis. (10 - 15h)

*FTL: Faster Than Light* : Difficile de ne pas proposer FTL quand on le croise sur une liste ! Ton objectif sera donc de vaincre le boss au niveau facile (entre 12 et 15h ?). Ce qui ne sera que le premier pas vers une merveilleuse aventure obsessionnelle (ou pas). 

*Day of Tentacle* : Ce grand classique de l'age d'or du point & Click façon LucasArt ne peut pas dormir indéfiniment dans ton Backlog. Ce n'est pas correct. (moins de 10h)

*Remember Me* : Un jeu d'action aventure assez joli où l'on tatane du quidam à coups de combos. La direction artistique est vraiment chouette. (10 - 15h)

----------


## CornedBeer

> *A Good Snowman Is Hard To Build*
> *A Short Hike*
> *Return of Obra Dinn*
> *Tearaway*
> *Untitled Goose Game*


Tout me va, c'est nickel !
J'avais déjà fait A Good Snowman Is Hard To Build il y a quelques années, et cette semaine j'ai découvert un autre jeu du même studio, ça m'a donné envie de refaire celui-ci. Sa présence dans la sélection tombe à point.

Pour Mordicus
*Keepsake* : Un Point n Click de la moitié des années 2000, j'avais téléchargé la démo à l'époque. Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, mais ça a au moins l'avantage d'être court.
*Edgar - Bokbok in Boulzac* : Un Point n Click qui a l'air bien déjanté (et le nom de ce jeu ...)
*Désiré* : Dernier Point n Click de la liste, je l'ai fait et je ne sais toujours pas quoi en penser. Certains sujets traités sont intéressants, je suis curieux d'avoir ton retour dessus.
*A Plague Tale: Innocence* : Il est dans ma wishlist.
*Celeste* : Le jeu du thème. Je l'ai fait lors de mon premier event du backlog il y a tout juste un an. J'ai beaucoup aimé.
Confirme moi si ça te va !

----------


## La Chouette

> La sélection pour *La Chouette* : 
> 
> *Deep Rock Galactic* : super co-op fps des nains dans l'espace que je suis et joue depuis l'EA. Je te propose de faire au moins tout le premier _assignment_ qui s'appelle *Conquer Hoxxes IV*, avec neuf missions en total.
> *Dino Run DX* : il y a des dinosaurs ! Des DINOSAURES !
> *F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin* :  tu m'as donné un jeu de peur, et alors moi aussi ! Les FEAR's c'est du bon.
> *Iris and the Giant* : j'y ai pas joué personnellement mais je sais que quelqu'un dans mon entourage a bien apprécié, et il a l'air franchement bien.
> **Tell me Why** : jeu de l'event, parce que il y a plein de neige, et de glace. Un DONTNOD classique, mon préféré d'ailleurs. Il est vraiment bien.


Merci pour la liste, qui me convient, sauf Deep Rock Galactic... je suis justement en train de le télécharger pour profiter du week-end gratuit et il a dû s'ajouter automatiquement à BLAEO, mais je ne le possède pas vraiment dans ma bibliothèque  ::P:

----------


## Scylite

> Et voici ma liste pour *Scylite* :
> - *ABZU* : C'est court, c'est zen et c'est joli (2h).
> - *Little Nightmares* : C'est court aussi, un jeu avec un ambiance plutôt bien foutue (c'est pas à proprement parler de l'horreur) (4h).
> - *Monkey Island* : Ca se finit en moins de 4h... quand tu connais le jeu par coeur  Sérieusement, t'as ça dans ton backlog ?!? Allez, finis moi ça vite fait ! (6h)
> - *Never Alone* : Le jeu du thème. C'est de la plateforme gentille en Alaska avec du "documentaire" si tu as le temps et l'intérêt. J'avais bien aimé (3h).
> - *The Banner Saga 2* : Encore un dans le thème. J'avais hésité avec Oxenfree, mais vu que tu sembles avoir fait le premier, je te mets celui-ci. Il est un peu plus long, mais il en vaut la peine, crois moi (12h).


Merci beaucoup, ça me semble très bien ! J'espère survivre à Little Nitghmares vu comme je suis un flippé!

----------


## Flad

> Merci beaucoup, ça me semble très bien ! J'espère survivre à Little Nitghmares vu comme je suis un flippé!


Le jeu est plus oppressant qu'horrifique je dirai. Pas vraiment de jumpscare mais une ambiance moite/glauque.

----------


## Mordicus

> Pour Mordicus
> *Keepsake* : Un Point n Click de la moitié des années 2000, j'avais téléchargé la démo à l'époque. Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, mais ça a au moins l'avantage d'être court.
> *Edgar - Bokbok in Boulzac* : Un Point n Click qui a l'air bien déjanté (et le nom de ce jeu ...)
> *Désiré* : Dernier Point n Click de la liste, je l'ai fait et je ne sais toujours pas quoi en penser. Certains sujets traités sont intéressants, je suis curieux d'avoir ton retour dessus.
> *A Plague Tale: Innocence* : Il est dans ma wishlist.
> *Celeste* : Le jeu du thème. Je l'ai fait lors de mon premier event du backlog il y a tout juste un an. J'ai beaucoup aimé.
> Confirme moi si ça te va !


Rien à redire, merci pour la sélection !

Par contre, pour *maxtidus10*, incapable de compter correctement jusqu'à 5, j'ai selectionné 6 jeux... Dis moi si l'un d'eux te tente moins que les autres, sinon je choisirai.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Merci pour la liste, qui me convient, sauf Deep Rock Galactic... je suis justement en train de le télécharger pour profiter du week-end gratuit et il a dû s'ajouter automatiquement à BLAEO, mais je ne le possède pas vraiment dans ma bibliothèque


Ah mince ! 

Alors je te propose This War of Mine. Tu me diras si ça te va et un admin pourra gentiment faire l'échange sur le site !

----------


## Franky Mikey

"Gentiment", faut voir.  :Mario:

----------


## Hilikkus

Pour Saelix:

*The Stanley Parable*: parce que c'est une expérience littéralement hors du commun
*Transistor*: Un gameplay hybride pour un réelle réussite artistique 
*Hob*: un jeu action / aventure qui m'avait totalement happé
*Mutant Year Zero Road to Eden*: un jeu de combat tactique rude dans un monde post apocalyptique
*Borderlands 2*: Le jeu du thème - tu te retrouveras dès le début dans un monde glacial. Attention, jeu crétin et potentiellement addictif.

----------


## doggy d

Ma liste pour Kulfy :

Rise of the Tomb Raider : jeu du thème de l'event, ambiance enneigée/glacée garantie.  Je l'ai terminé récemment et c'était sympa même si je n'avais pas terminé l'épisode précédent (comme toi je vois). Mélange de Uncharted et Tomb Raider donc.

DmC : Devil May Cry : une belle surprise sur le fond et la forme si on aime le genre.

Retro/Grade : une autre très belle surprise, un jeu de rythme avec une excellente bande-son, originale et plaisante. 

Samorost 3 : Que serait un Event sans point & clic?

Super Amazing Wagon Adventure : l'ovni de la liste, hyper court, original et marrant. T'es obligé de l'essayer  ::):

----------


## pierrecastor

Ma liste pour *Dark Vader* : 
*
Jotun* (≈5h) : Je n'ai fait que le début pour cause de trop de jeux en cours, mais ça avait l'air sympathique. Et c'est histoire de guerrière viking. Et viking = froid, c'est bien connu. 

*A Fisherman's Tale* (≈1h30h) : un jeu VR  qui m'a bien marqué sur l'occulus quest 2. Avec de la récursivité.

Vu que tu ne précise pas, je pense que tu parles du bundle itch.io Racial Justice and Equality
*A Short Hike* (≈2h) : Un jeu tout mignon ou il faut gravir une montagne. Une très bonne surprise.
*Hidden folks* (≈3h)  : Un jeu de truc caché à l'ambiance original.

*A Normal Lost Phone* (≈2h) : On trouve un téléphone abandonné dans la rue et on fouille dedans pour retrouver comment joindre sont propriétaire.

Pour la VR, je n'ai trouvé qu'un jeu que je connaissait et qui me semblait valoir le coup.

Pour le reste, j'ai priorisé le temps de jeux pour garder des trucs cours.

EDIT : Oups, j'ai miss clic et valider la liste sans le vouloir. J'éspère que c'est modifiable par l'admin.




> La sélection pour *pierrecastor* : 
> 
> - *Metro 2033 Redux* (9h) : Afin de commencer la saga d'Artyom à travers le métro moscovite, dans ce FPS post-apocalyptique d'ambiance !
> - *Q.U.B.E. 2* (5h30) : Un peu de réflexion avec du puzzle à la première personne, dans les pas de l'archéologue Amelia Cross.
> - *Sundered* (12h30) : Un petit métroidvania avec des pouvoir eldritchiens, que demander de plus ?
> - *Layers of Fear* (3h30) : Pour s'ambiancer le soir, seul chez soi, dans le noir, la pluie battante contre la fenêtre, en ignorant ces étranges bruits de pas derrière toi...
> - *Frostpunk* (10h30) : Bien évidemment, le jeu du thème. Quel meilleur hiver qu'un hiver volcanique ? Pour finir par un peu de stratégie afin d'y survivre, toi et ta colonie !
> 
> Si jamais un de ces jeux te pose des problèmes de performances sur ta machine, on pourra échanger sans problème.


Ca me semble bien, tout ça. Pour mon PC, y'aurait que Metro 2033, mais je viens de remplacer ma hd 6870 par une GTX 660, dépoussiérer le proc, changer la pâte thermique et monter à 16Go de ram. Ca reste une vielle brouette, mais ça devrait le faire.

Je valide.

Dit moi si ça te conviens ou si il faut changer quelques jeux.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Tout me va, c'est nickel !
> J'avais déjà fait A Good Snowman Is Hard To Build il y a quelques années, et cette semaine j'ai découvert un autre jeu du même studio, ça m'a donné envie de refaire celui-ci. Sa présence dans la sélection tombe à point.


Si tu as aimé celui-ci, je te conseille les autres créations de Draknek (aka Alan Hazelden) mais aussi ceux qui gravitent autour de lui (sous le label/studio *Draknek & Friends*).

- Sokobond
- Cosmic Express
- A Monster's Expedition

Ce sont tous des dérivés du même concept mais ils ont tous des mécaniques uniques  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour *Nacodaco*, dis-moi si ça te convient :
> 
> - *Mark of the Ninja*, agir dans l'ombre et les nuits froides. Bon, je ne sais pas s'il y fait froid, mais après tout tu peux y refroidir plus d'un corps en fonction de comment tu joues.
> - *Sniper Elite V2*, incarner un tueur froid qui prend plaisir à voir ses balles pénétrer dans des cibles faites de chairs et d'os. 
> - *Metro 2033*, il fait froid dans les tunnels, dehors, partout, mets ta doudoune Arty... Nacodaco.
> - *NightSky*, parce que plus tu vas en altitude, plus il fait froid. Mmh ? 
> - *Puzzle Agent*, ç'a l'air sympa. Et en plus, il neige.
> 
> Ouais, j'étais motivée pour une liste à fond dans le thème. Ahum.


Merci pour la liste  ::lol::

----------


## CornedBeer

> - Sokobond
> - Cosmic Express
> - A Monster's Expedition


Je les ai ajouté à ma wishlist ce mercredi  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

> Sinon pour jopopoe :
> 
> Quoi de mieux que *Frostpunk* pour correspondre au thème du froid ? L'objectif est de finir le premier scénario.
> 
> Après je te propose *Epistory - Typing Chronicles* que j'ai beaucoup aimé, *Little Nightmares*, un limbo/inside like, *Mages of Mystralia* au système de création de pouvoirs très intéressant et *Supraland*,  l'un des plus petits open world du monde !
> 
> J'espère que la sélection te plaira


Merci pour la sélection  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

Sélection de jeux pour *NFafa* :

*Orwell* (4 à 6h) : Premier jeu de cette sélection (le plus court), je l'ai découvert lors d'un event, et je l'ai vraiment adoré. Le concept est simple, mais comme pour un Papers, please, il fonctionne à merveille, et crée une vraie implication dans ce qui se passe. A coupler avec une lecture de 1984  :;): 

*Grim Fandango remastered* (10 à 12h) : Jeu narratif de la sélection, c'est une petite merveille de doublage, de musiques, et la version remastered est vraiment agréable à parcourir, en facilitant les interactions et odnc les résolutions d'énigmes. Ne pas se sentir coupable du tout d'utiliser une soluce si on est bloqué plus de 2 minutes. L'intérêt du jeu, c'est vraiment sa narration.

*Monaco* (8 à 16h) : Jeu coop de la sélection. Je ne le conseille pas en solo, ni avec des inconnus, mais avec un, 2 (ou même le best, 3) autres personnes au casque, ce jeu d'infiltration stratégique français en équipe est vraiment singulier. Je n'avais pour ma part jamais vraiment joué à un jeu du type en coop, et ça marche vraiment bien. Mais le hic, c'est qu'il faut être 3 ou 4 pour passer les missions les plus complexes, et je n'avais pas assez d'amis  ::P:  Mais j'accepterai avec plaisir de jouer avec toi si tu décides de te lancer dedans.

*Mafia II* (12 à 16h) : Jeu à monde ouvert, le jeu a une écriture plutôt classique pour des films de gangster des années 50, mais ça reste plutôt efficace quand même. Les gunfights et la conduite n'y sont pas exceptionnels, et le jeu est assez loin d'un GTA en terme de fun. Mais l'ambiance des années 50 fait le taf, et il est agréable de parcourir ce jeu, au son des radios de l'époque et des tenues qui, il est vrai, resteront les plus classes de tous les temps^^.

*Celeste* (8 à 13h) : Jeu de l'event sur le thème du froid, et jeu de plateforme juste incroyable (que j'ai fait au dernier event pour ma part). Gravir une montagne jusqu'à ses sommets enneigés, rien de tel pour se plonger dans le froid et la neige, et affronter ses peurs intérieures.






> Pour *maxtidus10*, je propose :
> 
> *Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna)* Pour le thème de la neige, le jeu s'y passant du début à la fin. Un Jeu de plate-forme pas difficile, qui met en valeur de manière élégante les Inupiat, un peuple originaire d'Alaska (moins de 5h)
> 
> Dans *The Swapper*, il n'a pas l'air de faire chaud non plus. Il s'agit d'un jeu de réflexion/plate forme dans lequel tu devras te mettre en 4 pour en voir le bout (entre 5 et 10h)
> 
> *Metro 2033* : Un FPS où ça caille sévère et où il faudra refroidir bon nombre d'ennemis. (10 - 15h)
> 
> *FTL: Faster Than Light* : Difficile de ne pas proposer FTL quand on le croise sur une liste ! Ton objectif sera donc de vaincre le boss au niveau facile (entre 12 et 15h ?). Ce qui ne sera que le premier pas vers une merveilleuse aventure obsessionnelle (ou pas). 
> ...


Merci pour cette sélection, pour respecter à 100% les regles de l'event, je ne te dis rien (tout me va), je te laisse supprimer le jeu de ton choix de cette liste pour en garder les 5 autres. je ferai ensuite mon choix sur ces 5 là pour savoir lequel je ferai  ::):

----------


## Altay

> Avec une liste de taille mesurée et (pour une fois) beaucoup de jeux que je connais bien, la sélection pour *Altay* a été plutôt rapide !
> 
> *SUPERHOT* : de l'action, une expérience originale, et c'est vite terminée (2.5h)
> *Star Wars Squadrons* : du pilotage de vaisseau dans l'univers Star Wars, ça ne ressuscite clairement pas les LucasArts de la vieille époque, mais ça reste plaisant (9h)
> *Hitman* : une vraie pépite - au moins sur la moitié des missions  - (10.5h - mais beauuuucoup plus pour explorer tous les défis de chaque carte)
> *Life is Strange* : une aventure narrative touchante (14h)
> *Commandos Behind Enemy Lines* : un classique, et c'est aussi le jeu du thème avec ses cartes enneigées de Norvège (23.5h)
> 
> Bon jeu


Merci ! Quasiment que des jeux qui sont déjà dans ma liste "importante", plus d'excuse maintenant. Bon, même si je viens d'installer Yakuza 3.  ::siffle::

----------


## Kulfy

Et voila ta liste *Supergounou* :



> *140* (1h à 2h) : Un petit jeu de plateforme en rythme pour commencer
> *Banner Saga 3* (9h30 à 13h30) : Retour dans les fjords *glacés* pour connaître le fin mot de cette histoire de vikings et de dredges. (il faut vraiment que je le fasse aussi avant d'avoir tout oublié !)
> *Blasphemous* (13h à 18h) : Un soulslike en 2D. Prepare to blaspheme.
> *Kentucky Route Zero* (10h) : Ovni du jeu d'aventure, les deux premiers chapitres sont fabuleux. Ca se perd un petit peu par la suite, mais le voyage vaut tout de même largement le coup.
> *MO: Astray* (7h30 à 9h30) : Action-Platformer avec des décors en pixel-art à croquer


Et merci pour ta liste *Doggy* !




> Ma liste pour Kulfy :
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider : jeu du thème de l'event, ambiance enneigée/glacée garantie.  *Je l'ai terminé récemment et c'était sympa même si je n'avais pas terminé l'épisode précédent (comme toi je vois)*. Mélange de Uncharted et Tomb Raider donc.
> 
> DmC : Devil May Cry : une belle surprise sur le fond et la forme si on aime le genre.
> 
> Retro/Grade : une autre très belle surprise, un jeu de rythme avec une excellente bande-son, originale et plaisante. 
> 
> Samorost 3 : Que serait un Event sans point & clic?
> ...


Par contre, je n'ai pas terminé l'épisode précédent de Tomb Raider pour la bonne raison que je ne l'ai pas commencé  ::lol:: 
Ca te va si je le remplace par le premier, celui de 2013 ?

----------


## Altay

Et la liste pour *Kaelis* :




> *Alpha Protocol* (13h) : la pépite mésestimée de chez Obsidian, le meilleur (le seul ?) action-RPG d'espionnage au monde. Une quinzaine d'heures pour en voir le bout, un peu plus pour faire tout le tour. Rien que d'y penser, j'ai envie d'y rejouer, quel jeu ! Le jeu du thème, un des chapitres se déroulant sous la neige moscovite.
> * Injustice: Gods Among Us* (~5h à 10h) : un jeu de baston de super-héros bien sympathique avec une histoire principale qui tient quasiment la route, pas très long à terminer et défoulant.
> *Oxenfree* (~5h) : une jolie aventure narrative qui pointe et qui clique dont le principal intérêt réside dans l'écriture du groupe d'ado crédible et attachant confronté à des événements… inhabituels. 
> *Shadowrun Returns* (~13h) : tu as du temps ? Joue plutôt à Shadowrun Dragonfall (mais il faut compter le double d'heures pour en voir le bout !). Returns reste un RPG à la campagne bien ficelée, avec de chouettes personnages, des textes de qualité et un gameplay au tour par tour classique mais efficace.
> *Mirror's Edge* (~8h) : le jeu de parkour le plus grisant jamais sorti, pour s'injecter de l'adrénaline droit dans les veines en sautant de toit en toit dans une métropole futuriste.



Très beau backlog ! J'aurais aimé te refiler plein de RPG mais j'ai essayé de varier un peu les plaisirs. Si tu as vraiment du temps devant toi, tu peux remplacer Shadowrun Returns par Dragonfall (qui est encore meilleur mais _beaucoup_ plus long). Bon jeu !

----------


## doggy d

> Par contre, je n'ai pas terminé l'épisode précédent de Tomb Raider pour la bonne raison que je ne l'ai pas commencé 
> Ca te va si je le remplace par le premier, celui de 2013 ?


Nickel, j'ai failli te le proposer directement et ça reste dans le thème du froid.

----------


## Kulfy

Impec', j'ai modifié ta liste. Je te laisse modifier le commentaire si tu le souhaites  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Impec', j'ai modifié ta liste. Je te laisse modifier le commentaire si tu le souhaites


Nickel j'ai corrigé mon commentaire sur le site de l'event. bon jeu

----------


## Mordicus

> Merci pour cette sélection, pour respecter à 100% les regles de l'event, je ne te dis rien (tout me va), je te laisse supprimer le jeu de ton choix de cette liste pour en garder les 5 autres. je ferai ensuite mon choix sur ces 5 là pour savoir lequel je ferai


OK, c'est donc DOTT qui saute (de toute façon, c'est un classique, tu sais bien qu'il faudra le faire un jour !). C'est validé sur le site.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pour *jullebarge*:
> 
> Little Racers STREET: apparemment un jeu que je t'ai offert, et tu n'y as jamais joué?! Sacrilège! Le jeu de la repentance.
> Stick it to The Man!: de l'aventure avec énormément d'humour. Le jeu du fun.
> Celeste: un incontournable de la plateforme, beaucoup d'amour. Le jeu du skill.
> Mirror's Edge Catalyst: parce qu'il faut bien un AA, que j'aime beaucoup Catalyst et que tu sembles avoir apprécié le premier. Le jeu des graphismes.
> A Good Snowman Is Hard To Build: parce qu'à un moment, en tant que gamer, il faut quand même savoir utiliser son cerveau! Le jeu de l’intelligence et du froid par la même occasion.
> 
> Depuis que je fais l'event du backlog, c'est à dire depuis le début, c'est la première fois que je tombe sur une liste aussi complète  Respect monsieur, je voudrais la même. 
> ...


Merci pour cette sélection, plein de bonnes choses à faire et ça va me changer des derniers jeux que j'ai fait ! Et de Elden Ring...

Pour Wulfstan, je suis dans le train mais je m'occupe de ta liste ce soir en rentrant  :;):

----------


## saelix

> Si tu as bien aimé l'univers de the wolf among us, je te conseil de te pencher sur les comics, c'est du bonheur.


Merci pour le conseil, je vais aller regarder ça !




> Pour Saelix:
> 
> *The Stanley Parable*: parce que c'est une expérience littéralement hors du commun
> *Transistor*: Un gameplay hybride pour un réelle réussite artistique 
> *Hob*: un jeu action / aventure qui m'avait totalement happé
> *Mutant Year Zero Road to Eden*: un jeu de combat tactique rude dans un monde post apocalyptique
> *Borderlands 2*: Le jeu du thème - tu te retrouveras dès le début dans un monde glacial. Attention, jeu crétin et potentiellement addictif.


Cette sélection me va très bien, merci ! Un peu inquiète pour Mutant Year Zero Road to Eden mais en même temps c'est pas mal de sortir de sa zone de confort vidéoludique  :^_^: 

Et voilà ma liste pour toi :
- le jeu du thème sera The Lion's Song (4h), puisque ça se passe dans les Alpes ! Je n'y ai pas joué mais il a l'air vraiment chouette (esthétiquement et narrativement parlant) et il est dans mon backlog aussi alors je t'envoie en éclaireur  ::P: 
- Return of the Obra Dinn (8h) : encore un jeu auquel je n'ai pas joué (oups) mais dont j'ai entendu tellement de bien que je suis obligée de te le donner !
- Thimbleweed Park (10h30) : un jeu d'aventure en point and click assez absurde 
- Pikuniku (3h) : un jeu un peu indéfinissable mais franchement rigolo et rafraichissant (ça fait du bien en ce moment)
- Gorogoa (2h) : un jeu de puzzle avec des images et une ambiance onirique un peu à la Dixit, pas mal foutu et qui se finit vite

----------


## Supergounou

> Et voila ta liste *Supergounou*


Impec'  :;):  merci beaucoup.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Et voici ma liste pour *Wulfstan*:




> Voici ma sélection pour toi, avec des jeux de style différents et que je connais pour la plupart.
> 
> -Return of the Obra Dinn (~10h): excellent jeu d'enquêtes avec un style graphique très particulier, perso j'avais adoré cet indé très original. Attention ça fait bien travaillé les méninges !
> -Dishonored (12h): on ne présente plus ce jeu adulé par beaucoup de monde, notamment sur CPC. Grande liberté d'approche, un level-design excellent, une DA fantastique, ce jeu est un petit bijou qu'il faut faire absolument.
> -GRIS (4h): jeu très court pour valider l'event  Assez peu de gameplay et pas mal de contemplation, moi je m'étais un peu ennuyé dessus mais beaucoup adorent
> -Orwell: Keeping an Eye On You (5h): un autre jeu assez court où on gère le système de surveillance d'une ville. Gameplay original et histoire excellente, j'avais beaucoup apprécié ce jeu.
> -The Long Dark (20h): le jeu sur le thème de l'event, et aussi le plus long de ma sélection. Le seul de la liste que je connais très peu, j'ai juste fait le début. Tu me diras ce que ça vaut si tu arrives à le finir 
> 
> Bon event !


J'espère que ça te va, n'hésites pas si tu veux changer quelque chose  :;):

----------


## Wulfstan

Ça me va complètement ! J'avais justement besoin d'un petit coup de pied au cul pour commencer la plupart d'entre eux alors que je sais qu'ils sont censés être bons.  ::happy2:: 

C'est parti !

----------


## leeoneil

Désolé, avec un peu de retard, j'étais absent, voici ma sélection pour Doggy_D !

J'ai bien galéré pour trouver un titre avec du froid....  ::O: 
Il y a des îles paradisiaques, des villes en ruine, des forêt sombres, des manoirs hantés dans la liste, mais jamais ou presque de neige...
Le jeu de l'event sera donc Hitman, puisqu'on trouve une (excellente) mission dans le froid.
Et tout le reste du jeu est géant.

Hitman - 10h
Stick It to the Man - 5h - Très bon celui-ci, un vrai/faux point and click bien débile
Sonic Mania - 5h - Un peu de plateforme à l'ancienne pour changer de style
Star Wars Squadrons - 9h - Incroyable en VR, et déjà bien fendard en "arcade".
Virtua Fighter V Ultimate Showdown - 30mn - Histoire de valider un jeu le temps d'un apéro !

Bon jeux !


Pour le reste de la sélection, j'ai essayé de sélectionner des jeux dans des styles différents, assez courts.
Bon jeux !

----------


## Hilikkus

> Et voilà ma liste pour toi :
> - le jeu du thème sera The Lion's Song (4h), puisque ça se passe dans les Alpes ! Je n'y ai pas joué mais il a l'air vraiment chouette (esthétiquement et narrativement parlant) et il est dans mon backlog aussi alors je t'envoie en éclaireur 
> - Return of the Obra Dinn (8h) : encore un jeu auquel je n'ai pas joué (oups) mais dont j'ai entendu tellement de bien que je suis obligée de te le donner !
> - Thimbleweed Park (10h30) : un jeu d'aventure en point and click assez absurde 
> - Pikuniku (3h) : un jeu un peu indéfinissable mais franchement rigolo et rafraichissant (ça fait du bien en ce moment)
> - Gorogoa (2h) : un jeu de puzzle avec des images et une ambiance onirique un peu à la Dixit, pas mal foutu et qui se finit vite


Parfait ! Tu peux le rajouter sur le site pour que je puisse les valider ?

----------


## maxtidus10

> OK, c'est donc DOTT qui saute (de toute façon, c'est un classique, tu sais bien qu'il faudra le faire un jour !). C'est validé sur le site.


Nickel, je me suis lancé dans the Swatter, qui sera mon jeu de cet event. L'ambiance étrange est assez prenante, et la mécanique au centre des énigmes est sympa et offre pas mal de libertés. Je pense que je vais l'apprécier  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah mince ! 
> 
> Alors je te propose This War of Mine. Tu me diras si ça te va et un admin pourra gentiment faire l'échange sur le site !


This War of Mine me va.

Ah, et j'ai pour ma part fini Dino Run DX en un temps incroyable de 20 minutes. Du coup, faut quand même pas trop déconner, je farme un peu les achievements et je fais les deux autres "campagnes" et tous les niveaux individuels en difficulté moyenne avant de valider  ::P:

----------


## CornedBeer

J'ai (re)fini A Good Snowman Is Hard To Build. J'ai un peu triché, je l'ai refait sur smartphone, j'ai pu avancer sur le jeu pendant les intenses moments de réflexion que j'ai sur le trône.  :^_^: 




> Très bon casse-tête, ni trop simple ni trop dur. Ambiance très feelgood, on peut faire des hugs aux bonhommes de neige et s'assoir sur des bancs pour se reposer.
> Le jeu est plutôt court, mais à la fin on débloque une deuxième partie qui est beaucoup plus dure, pour ceux qui aiment les challenges. J'essayerai d'arriver au bout hors event.

----------


## saelix

> Parfait ! Tu peux le rajouter sur le site pour que je puisse les valider ?


C'est fait  :;):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> This War of Mine me va.
> 
> Ah, et j'ai pour ma part fini Dino Run DX en un temps incroyable de 20 minutes. Du coup, faut quand même pas trop déconner, je farme un peu les achievements et je fais les deux autres "campagnes" et tous les niveaux individuels en difficulté moyenne avant de valider


Super ! 

J'ai commencé Cats Organized Neatly de mon côté, et c'est trop choupinou mais là j'arrive sur les derniers niveaux et je commence à me frustrer pas mal.

----------


## Hilikkus

> C'est fait


Merci !

Je viens de finir mon premier jeu de l'event: *Gorogoa*, un excellent puzzle game qui m'a fait sentir très intelligent et très bête à la fois - c'est souvent la marque des meilleurs jeux du genre.

la preuve:


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Kaelis

Pour *Leeoneil* je propose...

*Celeste* : il y a de la neige.



*D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die* : il y a de la neige.



*Joe Danger 2: The Movie* : il y a de la neige.



*Mortal Kombat X* : il y a de la neige.



*Penumbra Overture* : il y a de la neige.



Ça te neige ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fini *Katana ZERO*.

Un slasher bien nerveux en vue de côté, au scénar' et à la mise en scène soignés. Les tableaux sont courts, variés, intéressants, le rythme est expéditif (la plupart des ennemis ainsi que le joueur meurent en un coup). Le jeu a le bon goût de s'arrêter avant de devenir trop répétitif, mais les joueurs hardcore pourront prolonger l'expérience avec les modes Hard et Speedrun. Une bonne pioche pour ce début d'event !

J'ai aussi commencé Röki, c'est mignon mais le gameplay lent et sans relief ne me captive pas.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai testé les différents jeux de ma liste (enfin pas tous mais 3 sur 5):
- A Good Snowmen bla bla: j'ai bien avancé mais c'est dur, et je sais pas combien il y a de puzzles ni comment savoir si j'en ai pas raté un
- Little Street Racers: marrant comme jeu, mais je sais pas c'est quoi le but de la campagne: atteindre le 1er rang du classement (je suis 265ème actuellement...) ? La progression n'est pas très claire
- Celeste: alors celui-là il y a de grandes chances que je n'aille pas très loin. Ce genre de plateformer difficiles, c'est pas du tout ma came...

----------


## CornedBeer

> - A Good Snowmen bla bla: j'ai bien avancé mais c'est dur, et je sais pas combien il y a de puzzles ni comment savoir si j'en ai pas raté un


Il y a une trentaine de tableaux, à un moment donné tu as des télescopes qui te donnent une vue d'ensemble pour voir si tu n'as rien raté.

----------


## pierrecastor

> - Celeste: alors celui-là il y a de grandes chances que je n'aille pas très loin. Ce genre de plateformer difficiles, c'est pas du tout ma came...


La difficulté est largement ajustable dans les options. Essaye encore un peu en normal et si vraiment tu craques, règle les paramètres pour un truc qui te conviens mieux. Ca serait dommage de passer à côté de ce que Celeste raconte et sa DA incroyable.

----------


## Kaelis

> - @Kaelis, j'ai retrouvé (avec difficulté) tes messages pour voir ce que tu avais pensé de ma sélection, je suis contente de voir que Limbo et Ori t'ont plu, je comptais sur eux puisque je ne connaissais pas les autres


Merci encore  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Il y a une trentaine de tableaux, à un moment donné tu as des télescopes qui te donnent une vue d'ensemble pour voir si tu n'as rien raté.


Ok du coup je pense avoir terminé le jeu, en dézoomant avec un téléscope je ne vois plus de tableaux non terminés. Ce n'est pas un jeu Steam donc je n'ai pas les succès pour être sûr.
ça m'a ouvert une petite porte en haut et ensuite le jeu est passé en noir et rose, je comprends que dalle, mais il semble que je ne puisse plus rien faire...

On va en rester là, je pense que c'est la fin, et purée c'était vraiment pas terrible comme jeu... Je déteste ce genre de puzzle game hyper répétitif et prise de tête.

La preuve donc:


Spoiler Alert! 









> La difficulté est largement ajustable dans les options. Essaye encore un peu en normal et si vraiment tu craques, règle les paramètres pour un truc qui te conviens mieux. Ca serait dommage de passer à côté de ce que Celeste raconte et sa DA incroyable.


J'ai réussi à progresser jusqu'au second "monde", pour le moment ça va, on verra plus tard si je craque pour le mode facile... Mais merci d'en avoir parlé, je n'avais même pas vu que ça existait.

----------


## Flad

J'ai commencé Dicey dungeon.
C'est possible de fixer un objectif en particulier ?
Parce que c'est hyper random et je me vois mal tout finir avec tous les rôles possibles :/

----------


## Nacodaco

> On va en rester là, je pense que c'est la fin, et purée c'était vraiment pas terrible comme jeu...


De mémoire, c'est un genre de monde miroir avec des niveaux bonus  ::P: 

J'aime beaucoup ce jeu, mais c'est de loin le moins intéressant de la "série".

----------


## Supergounou

> purée c'était vraiment pas terrible comme jeu... Je déteste ce genre de puzzle game hyper répétitif et prise de tête.


Ah dommage, j'avais vraiment beaucoup aimé. J'espère que les autres jeux te plairont plus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je me vois mal tout finir avec tous les rôles possibles :/


J'ai 43h de jeu et je n'ai pas réussi à le finir  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ah dommage, j'avais vraiment beaucoup aimé. J'espère que les autres jeux te plairont plus.


Oui je pense, là je suis sur Little Racers Street et même si c'est hyper répétitif, la conduite est fun et j'approche du rang 200 (maintenant que j'ai compris comment gagner des rangs  ::ninja::  ).
Bon par contre les immeubles qui cachent la piste, c'est un truc qui me fait bien rager  :Boom:

----------


## Woshee

> J'ai commencé Dicey dungeon.
> C'est possible de fixer un objectif en particulier ?
> Parce que c'est hyper random et je me vois mal tout finir avec tous les rôles possibles :/


Comme j'ai mis, la limite c'est quand t'en as marre ma gueule !

----------


## sebarnolds

De mon côté, j'ai commencé (30 minutes max) *Cold Fear*. C'est un vieux jeu et ça se voit  ::):  Dans mon souvenir, c'était un survival genre Resident Evil, mais là j'ai déjà buté une dizaine de Russes et je ramasse des balles à tous les coins de rue (enfin, de bateau dans ce cas-ci  ::P:  ). On verra si ça se complique...

----------


## Flad

> Comme j'ai mis, la limite c'est quand t'en as marre ma gueule !


Ca me va bien, mon ti pingouin (poilu).

----------


## leeoneil

> Pour *Leeoneil* je propose...
> *Celeste* : il y a de la neige.
> *D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die* : il y a de la neige.
> *Joe Danger 2: The Movie* : il y a de la neige.
> *Mortal Kombat X* : il y a de la neige.
> *Penumbra Overture* : il y a de la neige.
> 
> Ça te neige ?


Merci c'est bien varié !
Je (re) découvre ce D4 dont je ne sais pas fichtre comment il a atterri dans ma bibliothèque de jeux.
Ce serait bien l'occasion de voir ce que c'est quand même....
J'espère pouvoir en faire plus d'un cette fois-ci, sur les derniers event je n'ai pas été très efficace !

----------


## darkvador

Avec un peu de retard voilà ma liste pour FoxDy

Voilà les jeux que je t'ai choisi

- *Syberia* pour le thème je pense qu'il correspond bien
- *Little Nightmares* car je l'ai fait il n'y a pas très longtemps et qu'il est très bien
- *XIII* car je l'avais bien aimé à l'époque et sa DA vaut le coup
- *Call of Duty : WWII* (campagne) pour avoir un truc récent qui pète 
- *Batman : The Enemy Within - The Telltale Series* parce que Batman

Bon jeu

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et avec cette dernière liste, il me semble que tout le monde a ses jeux.

Bon event à toutes et tous.  ::):

----------


## pierrecastor

> J'ai commencé Dicey dungeon.
> C'est possible de fixer un objectif en particulier ?
> Parce que c'est hyper random et je me vois mal tout finir avec tous les rôles possibles :/


Ayant fait ça en quelques heures, je dirais à minima passer le niveau 1 avec tout les rôles.

----------


## La Chouette

Après avoir fini la première "campagne" de *Dino Run DX* (le challenge classique) en 20 minutes, j'y suis retourné et ai farmé pas mal de machins. Au final, me voilà avec 7 heures de jeu, pas mal d'achievements, les deux autres campagnes (Halloween Hellrun, pas difficile, et Planet D, un véritable enfer de puputerie) et les niveaux individuels tous terminés au moins en medium, parfois en hard.

C'est un petit jeu en pixel art où vous incarnez un dinosaure qui cherche à survivre à un mur de la mort de cendres et de feu qui le suit. Pour ça, va falloir éviter les obstacles (rochers, gouffres, gros dinos), ramasser des oeufs pour gagner des vies supplémentaires et bouffer les petites bestioles qui traînent pour gagner un boost de vitesse temporaire. Le jeu est simple, rapide, sympa, mais la physique approximative (il est assez fréquent de se retrouver coincé contre un obstacle, devant perdre plusieurs secondes à reculer, voire pire, pousser un obstacle de telle sorte qu'il soit trop lent pour vous mais pas assez pour pouvoir sauter par dessus sans prendre d'élan) et la génération aléatoire des niveaux le rendent parfois particulièrement chiant. Certains agencements de zones sont bien plus difficiles que d'autres et tomber sur la bonne seed est primordial, surtout pour ceux qui comptent s'attaquer aux leaderboards du mode speedrun. On ajoute à ça les super oeufs qui ne spawnent que dans certains patterns et sont donc une horreur à collecter (devoir faire 20 fois le même niveau d'affilée, c'est pas drôle)... mais c'est pas grave, puisque pour tous les avoir, il faut de toute façon faire le challenge classic en difficulté insane, et après une tentative atroce, j'y ai renoncé.
Ca n'en reste pas moins un bon moment passé, puisque j'aurais pu déclarer que je l'avais fini au bout de 20 minutes et j'y suis pourtant retourné encore et encore, 7/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## CornedBeer

> De mémoire, c'est un genre de monde miroir avec des niveaux bonus


Oui, on y accès en sortant par la porte du début.
Par contre c'est plus chaud, il faut construire des bonhommes de neige en les plaçant à un endroit idéale pour les déconstruire dans le monde parallèle et en reconstruire un.
C'est là où je m'étais arrêté là première fois, parce que c'est même chaud de savoir quels bonhommes de neige il faut mettre ensemble. Et si je ne me suis pas trompé, le nombre de bonhomme n'est pas un multiple de 3, du coup je me demande s'il faut vraiment tous les utiliser ...

----------


## JulLeBarge

2ème jeu fini pour moi  ::lol::  *Little Racers Street* en 5h.




> Sympathique petit jeu de course arcade, simple à prendre en main mais complexe à maitriser. L'objectif de la campagne est d'atteindre le rang 1, ce que j'ai fait en 5h de jeu.
> Bien sûr c'est très répétitif, avec les mêmes circuits qui reviennent sans arrêt, il y a aussi quelques soucis sur le jeu comme le fait qu'on ne voit pas toujours la voiture qui peut être cachée par les bâtiments, certaines collisions qui stoppent net la voiture également, mais ça n'empêche que c'est très fun. J'ai pas tenté par contre les courses avec les dernières voitures, ça va tellement vite que c'est impossible à conduire.


On va continuer avec Celeste et Stick it to the man.

----------


## Scylite

Premier jeu fini, le classique de la liste : Monkey Island !

La preuve avec mon avis :



Spoiler Alert! 


 


Un classique, sans aucun doute. Mais déjà dans les 90's je n'étais qu'à moitié friand du genre du point&clic absurdo-drôle, et là avec l'âge, c'est rude à jouer. Je ne vois pas comment à l'époque il était possible de finir sans solution, tant certains moments n'ont aucun sens. Ok, c'est drôle, mais heureusement qu'il y a les indices intégrés au jeu. 
Bref, je comprends ceux qui aiment voire adulent ce jeu. Mais c'est pas/plus mon truc !

----------


## La Chouette

Deuxième jeu fini pour moi également : *Iris and the Giant*

Un rogue-lite de deckbuilding mignon comme tout sur une petite fille, Iris, qui se fait malmener par ses camarades et se renferme sur elle-même. 
Vous vous retrouvez face à plusieurs colonnes d'ennemis aux capacités variées (attaquer au corps à corps, attaquer à distance, ajouter des effets sur vos cartes, etc.) que vous devez battre avec votre deck (cartes à cible unique, cartes qui visent une colonne, cartes qui visent un ennemi n'importe où, etc.). Vous avez 4 cartes par tour, en gardant les cartes non utilisées d'un tour sur l'autre. Vous trouvez des coffres qui vous permettent de choisir des cartes à ajouter à votre deck (chaque carte jouée étant détruite, tomber à court de cartes entraîne un game over), des cristaux qui vous donnent des bonus et gagnez des étoiles en tuant des ennemis, ce qui vous fait gagner des bonus à plusieurs paliers, différents de ceux des cristaux. Chaque niveau a un escalier planqué derrière les marées d'ennemis, qu'il vous faudra tuer pour accéder à l'étage suivant.
Le jeu vous laisse un peu trop en proie à l'aléatoire (bien les 6 ennemis qui font 7 de dégâts en même temps sur le terrain ?) mais est malgré tout fort sympathique avec un gameplay qui sert son histoire.

Il y a également de la méta progression : vous trouverez des souvenirs dans les niveaux (petites scènes de la vie d'Iris), chacune vous donnant un point pour obtenir un bonus permanent dans un "arbre" de talent, vous recevez des bonus après chaque partie valables uniquement pour la partie suivante (cartes supplémentaires dans le jeu de départ, modifications de certaines mécaniques, ajout de bonus dans les niveaux, etc.) et enfin, vous pouvez débloquer des compagnons à emmener dans vos parties. Lorsque vous débloquez un compagnon, il n'est pas utilisable tant que vous n'avez pas accompli une "quête" (avoir 60 cartes dans votre deck, atteindre le 8ème étage sans vous soigner, etc.). Une fois utilisables, les compagnons vous apportent des bonus additionnels.

Tout ça donne un jeu pas forcément hyper varié mais qui reste intéressant d'une partie à l'autre, suffisamment pour être appréciable. Je testerai peut-être la deuxième histoire disponible et j'essaierai probablement de débloquer d'autres compagnons, à petites doses, comme pour les multiples jeux du genre qui peuplent ma bibliothèque. 7/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## sebarnolds

> Premier jeu fini, le classique de la liste : Monkey Island !


Content que ça t'aie plu  ::P:  Evidemment, le fait de le connaître par coeur joue beaucoup pour moi. En terme d'énigmes, j'ai l'impression que sa suite est plus tordue.

----------


## FoxDy

Je suis sur *Syberia*, premier jeu de ma liste (merci darkvador, si tu passes par là). J'aime bien l'histoire et la progression n'est pas difficile. Ce qui me va parfaitement en ce moment, car je manque un peu de patience ces derniers jours. Le jeu est calme et se laisse suivre bien que sa lenteur m'agace un peu. C'est simple, je ne laisse jamais Kate marcher tant je veux que ç'aille plus vite et, malgré cette seule alternative, c'est mou. Mon dieu les escaliers, que c'est pénible. Et les portes. Heureusement que le jeu est plutôt joli, ça rend certains tableaux plus agréables à traverser. Et encore, parce que ce jeu c'est aussi et surtout beaucoup d'allers et retours sur des tableaux parfois vides d'intérêts, excepté celui de poser l'environnement. 

Autre point négatif, j'apprécie peu les coups de téléphone. Je comprends très bien qu'ils servent à la fois à poser l'ambiance, le contexte, le personnage de Kate et son histoire, mais les conversations sont pathétiques. Les correspondants sont tous aussi caricaturaux les uns que les autres. Le patron toujours énervé, impatient, désagréable à souhait qui te traite comme de la merde. Le conjoint tout aussi insupportable, jaloux et qui tient des propos pitoyables. La mère inutile qui te parle de son nouveau mec et qui se fout pas mal de sa fille, qui a en plus la malheur de parler comme une vieille riche des années 30. Et puis la copine, qui t'appelle pour causer soldes et shopping. Arrhh, nom de dieu. Pas un ne porte le moindre intérêt à Kate. Cette dernière n'étant pas forcément en reste niveau cliché non plus ("ouuhh je ne suis pas fichue de prendre une rame à portée de main, il me faut un bâton pour la rapprocher parce qu'en plus, c'est sale et mouilléééé, ouuhhh je n'y touche pas voyons, demandons plutôt au gamin de se salir les pâtes pour moi"). Bon par contre, ça ne la dérange pas du tout d'entrer par effraction chez les gens, de piquer des objets à droite et à gauche, ou encore d'ouvrir un caveau pour y dérober les objets d'un cercueil, en laissant le tout grand ouvert. J'avoue que certaines situations me font vraiment rire.  ::XD:: 

Du coup sur les points positifs, comme je le disais j'aime bien le scénario. Ainsi que les lieux dans lesquels nous progressons, que je trouve à chaque fois mémorables. Oscar me fait bien rire (même si comme Kate, j'ai envie de le tarter quand il nous fait perdre du temps pour rien). Et puis j'apprécie Kate, en ayant bon espoir que Syberia 2 tombe moins dans le cliché à la fois pour elle comme pour le reste. Et au-delà des situations loufoques qui m'amusent beaucoup, je ne me lasse pas de la tronche qu'elle fait quand elle regarde la boite à musique.  ::lol:: 

Donc pour l'instant ça va, j'aime bien même si c'est mou globalement. Là je vais quitter Barrockstadt, donc je pense ne pas être très loin de la fin.

----------


## FoxDy

Putain de bordel de merde ! Désolée pour le double-poste mais là, faut que ça sorte. JE VIENS DE PERDRE 4H DE JEU BORDEL DE MEEERDEEEEE !  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom: 

J'avais progressé de la porte de Barrockstadt (avec le militaire) et j'en étais au cocktail d'Helena, à chercher comment faire pour rendre le miel liquide (en supposant que c'est ce qui me pose problème dans la formule). Je tourne en rond, j'essaie de comprendre, je me dis que je ne suis pas encore allée dehors pour voir si une interaction est possible. Alors je so.... le jeu crashe. Là, comme ça. Sans prévenir. Fils de puAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!

J'étais bien. J'avais pas sauvegardé. Tout allait bien.
Tout allait bien.
Tout allait bien.
Tout allait bien.
Tout allai...

----------


## Franky Mikey



----------


## sebarnolds

Pour un point'n click, tu devrais pouvoir trouver sur les net des sauvegardes à différents endroits de l'aventure pour reprendre plus ou moins où tu en étais, non ? Ca serait dommage d'arrêter en si bon chemin alors que le gros défaut du jeu (la lenteur de déplacement) ne te gênait pas de trop.

----------


## Uriak

Sans participer directement à un event, ces deux derniers mois j'ai repris deux abandonnés il y a fort longtemps et j'ai terminé l'un, Nioh et parvenu quasi à la fin de l'autre Sekiro. Je sens une petite larme de fierté  ::cry:: 
reste pour moi une terrible liste de FPS/infiltration et Jdr qui me regardent d'un oeil accusateur, à commencer par TW3  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

Pour ma part j'ai déjà fini mon jeu de l'event (je suis sur d'autres jeux donc je n'en ferai qu'un comme d'habitude même si je le finis tôt  ::): ) : *The Swapper*

*Preuve :*

*Commentaire :* Le jeu que j'ai décidé de me faire pour un event du backlog canard PC. The Swapper est un Puzzle game, axé sur une mécanique intéressante de création de clones qui reproduisent exactement les mêmes mouvements que le personnage que l'on contrôle, tout en pouvant intervertir le personnage contrôlé justement. Avec plusieurs petits éléments qui s'y rajoutent, cela permet la création d'un nombre respectable de puzzles (ni trop peu, ni pas assez). Le jeu ne traine pas trop sur la durée et sait quand s'arrêter, lorsque le concept a suffisamment été exploré. Autour de ça une ambiance mystérieuse pèse, et donne envie de savoir ce qui se passe dans cette station spatiale, sans être non plus très envahissante. J'ai donc fini le jeu, c'était très plaisant, et je me rends maintenant compte que le jeu possède 10 succès, et…. Je n'en ai validé aucun en finissant le jeu… Etrange, ils doivent se débloquer grâce à des éléments cachés que je n'ai pas du trouver. En tout cas, c'était une bonne expérience pour sa durée.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai retenté Celeste hier soir, je crois que ça va être difficile d'aller au bout. Au-delà de la difficulté qu'on peut ajuster, je trouve juste ça pas intéressant en fait, j'aime pas les plateformers comme ça...
Je le mets de côté et j'y reviendrai peut-être après avoir fini les autres jeux.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Mais l'histoire et la musique et la DA sont tellement belles  :Emo:

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai retenté Celeste hier soir, je crois que ça va être difficile d'aller au bout. Au-delà de la difficulté qu'on peut ajuster, je trouve juste ça pas intéressant en fait, j'aime pas les plateformers comme ça...
> Je le mets de côté et j'y reviendrai peut-être après avoir fini les autres jeux.


Par curiosité, c'est quoi que tu n'aimes pas dans la plateforme de Celeste ?

----------


## doggy d

> Désolé, avec un peu de retard, j'étais absent, voici ma sélection pour Doggy_D !
> 
> J'ai bien galéré pour trouver un titre avec du froid.... 
> Il y a des îles paradisiaques, des villes en ruine, des forêt sombres, des manoirs hantés dans la liste, mais jamais ou presque de neige...
> Le jeu de l'event sera donc Hitman, puisqu'on trouve une (excellente) mission dans le froid.
> Et tout le reste du jeu est géant.
> 
> Hitman - 10h
> Stick It to the Man - 5h - Très bon celui-ci, un vrai/faux point and click bien débile
> ...


Merci pour cette belle liste, je suis très hypé ! D'autant que je me trouve en vacances à 1000 km de ma console... Trop envie de m'y consacrer la semaine prochaine  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Par curiosité, c'est quoi que tu n'aimes pas dans la plateforme de Celeste ?


Le côté die and retry où il faut faire des sauts millimétrés avec un timing parfait. Trop stressant pour moi, et je suis particulièrement nul pour ça en plus.

----------


## FoxDy

> Pour un point'n click, tu devrais pouvoir trouver sur les net des sauvegardes à différents endroits de l'aventure pour reprendre plus ou moins où tu en étais, non ? Ca serait dommage d'arrêter en si bon chemin alors que le gros défaut du jeu (la lenteur de déplacement) ne te gênait pas de trop.


L'abandon ne fait point partie de mon vocabulaire.  :Cigare: 

Heureusement qu'on peut passer rapidement les dialogues. J'ai repris ma partie à ma dernière sauvegarde et j'ai tout refait. Ça m'a pris moins de 50 minutes. Dans la foulée, j'ai trouvé comment liquéfier le miel (j'étais passée à côté avant que le jeu crashe, alors que ça m'avait traversé l'esprit). Là, je suis de retour à l'hôtel avec le train et Helena. Je compte bien aller jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Kulfy

Terminé avec un premier jeu : *Regro/Grade*

Jeu de rythme au concept original (un shoot'em up inversé).
Avec sa direction artistique au néon, les projectiles qui viennent de l'avant, de l'arrière et des éléments qui bougent en arrière-plan, il y a parfois quelques soucis de lisibilité.
Mais ça se laisse vite oublier grâce à la bande-son électro/chiptune et une "zone" qui vient assez facilement sur les derniers niveaux.

Juste dommage les projectiles pour lesquels il faut masher un bouton, qui sortent complètement du rythme de la piste.
Je l'ai terminé en difficulté moyenne, et j'y reviendrai probablement pour me frotter aux niveaux au dessus.

----------


## pierrecastor

Fini Q.U.B.E 2

Petit Portal like bien sympa, même si évidement il tient difficilement la comparaison devant Portal. Et encore moins devant The Talos Principle, que je trouve plus proche niveau ambiance et thématiques. Bon ok, même si j'ai fait Talos avant, je reconnais à Q.U.B.E d'être sortie avant. Talos serait un successeur ayant su tout bonifier, que ça soit l'ambiance, les puzzles et surtout l’histoire et les thèmes abordés (Nan mais rien le fait que ça soit Croteam qui dévelope ça entre deux Serious Sam, c'est génial).

Bon, trève de digression sur The Talos Principle, Q.U.B.E 2 m'a donnée envie d'aller voir le premier que j'ai en director's cut pour voir l'évolution. Si on aime le genre, ça mérite quelques heures dessus pour voir.

----------


## Supergounou

> The Talos Principle


 ::wub::

----------


## FoxDy

Hé bien, *Syberia* terminé. En quittant hier matin j'ignorais en être à la toute fin.  ::lol:: 

Résultat j'ai bien aimé. Les points forts se trouvent dans l'ambiance, l'histoire, la beauté et la poésie des décors. Nous suivons l'aventure d'une avocate New-Yorkaise qui découvre un tout autre monde, beaucoup plus calme, souvent étrange et qui dénote totalement d'une vie supposée plus rapide et stressante. Les coups de téléphone réguliers que l'on reçoit de son patron, son conjoint, sa mère et sa collègue soulignent justement la futilité, l'absurdité et le stress qui l'attendent une fois sa mission terminée. Le message du jeu est plutôt clair, bien qu'il manque de subtilité.

Ce qui m'amène aux points faibles du jeu. Impossible de passer outre la mollesse certaine du jeu, notamment liée aux déplacements de Kate beaucoup trop lents - ralentis d'autant plus à chaque porte ou escaliers -, et des trop nombreux allers/retours parfois longuets ; c'est aussi via des comportements clichés à souhait que le jeu pèche et ce, qu'il s'agisse de l'héroïne ou des autres intervenants. Je pense que c'est ce qui m'a le plus dérangé dans ce jeu. 

Conclusion, malgré les défauts de ce Syberia, sa suite me fait envie et c'est avec plaisir que je retrouverai Oscar et les Mammouths !

----------


## La Chouette

Troisième jeu fini avec *FEAR 2*.

C'était plus que moyen. Alors, déjà, je suis pas fan de FPS, donc c'est difficile de faire marcher la formule chez moi. En difficulté normale, j'ai pas eu de grosse difficulté, mais j'ai pas vraiment noté d'originalité. L'absence de bon système de couverture pour le joueur (alors que les ennemis abusent des couvertures) est assez chiant, le fait de devoir changer d'arme régulièrement aussi, puisqu'on ne peut en porter que 4. Les ennemis passent du pistolet-mitrailleur au fusil d'assaut donc je peux plus trouver de balles de pistolet-mitrailleur. Bon, d'accord, je change d'arme. Ah bah tiens, y a deux niveaux plus loin dans le jeu où les ennemis repassent au pistolet-mitrailleur. Oh, un canon à énergie, quel dommage qu'il ait 10 munitions quand on te le donne et que tu n'en trouves plus pendant deux niveaux (et quand tu en retrouves, y en a que 5). Du coup y a plein d'armes qui servent très peu. Particulièrement quand le fusil à pompe a environ 1.2m de portée et qu'il faut trois headshots avec pour tuer un ennemi de fin de campagne. Et c'est sans parler des quelques bugs fort sympathiques, comme les deux avant-derniers niveaux qui décident de changer mes armes de slot, comme ça. Niveau 12, on décale tout d'un cran (arme 4 en 3, 3 en 2, etc.). Niveau 13, on échange les armes (arme 1 en 2, 2 en 1, 3 en 4, 4 en 3). Ah, et comme du coup ça m'a foutu le lance roquettes en emplacement 1 et que le jeu apparemment repasse à l'emplacement 1 chaque fois qu'il te prend le contrôle du personnage (pour rentrer dans une armure, pour une cinématique, pour te téléporter, etc.), devinez qui a balancé une roquette au corps à corps ?
Dernier point sur les foutus passages "effrayants" avec la lampe qui s'éteint parce que oh là là ça fait peur et les mille milliards de fantômes qui te chargent et meurent en un coup parce que agrougrou on t'a bien eu. C'était juste ennuyeux, en fait.

Mais c'est pas grave, parce qu'après tout il y a le scénario. Quand j'ai fait le troisième opus il y a quelques années, j'avais vu qu'il était renié par les fans, parce qu'il était mauvais, avec une histoire de merde, au point de dire parfois "il n'existe pas de FEAR 3". Le 2 doit être vachement mieux alors. Ah bah non, c'est de la merde. Des personnages sans âmes, clichés au possible, qui déballent de la punchline militaire que tu as déjà entendu à chaque jeu ou film dans lequel y avait des militaires. Un scénario cliché, sans saveur, ultra prévisible. Des dizaines de séquences avec filtre orange-marron (parce que c'est pas assez moche sinon) où le perso hallucine et se contrôle mal. Des flash lumineux pour pouvoir changer le décor ou faire disparaître les PNJs ni vu ni connu. J'ai aucune idée de si le premier opus était meilleur, mais ça me semble honteux de renier le troisième alors que le deuxième est tout aussi mauvais. Bref, un petit 5/10, parce que malgré mon paragraphe de départ, le gameplay est pas dégueu, juste lourd par moment, mais que l'histoire est un étron qui aurait pu être écrit et réalisé par n'importe quel gamin de 12 ans.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## JulLeBarge

Petite question concernant le site de l'event: c'est normal de devoir se logguer à chaque fois qu'on y va ? Il n'y a pas moyen de conserver la session logguée comme ça se fait sur d'autres sites ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Troisième jeu fini avec *FEAR 2*.
> 
> C'était plus que moyen. Alors, déjà, je suis pas fan de FPS, donc c'est difficile de faire marcher la formule chez moi. En difficulté normale, j'ai pas eu de grosse difficulté, mais j'ai pas vraiment noté d'originalité. L'absence de bon système de couverture pour le joueur (alors que les ennemis abusent des couvertures) est assez chiant, le fait de devoir changer d'arme régulièrement aussi, puisqu'on ne peut en porter que 4. Les ennemis passent du pistolet-mitrailleur au fusil d'assaut donc je peux plus trouver de balles de pistolet-mitrailleur. Bon, d'accord, je change d'arme. Ah bah tiens, y a deux niveaux plus loin dans le jeu où les ennemis repassent au pistolet-mitrailleur. Oh, un canon à énergie, quel dommage qu'il ait 10 munitions quand on te le donne et que tu n'en trouves plus pendant deux niveaux (et quand tu en retrouves, y en a que 5). Du coup y a plein d'armes qui servent très peu. Particulièrement quand le fusil à pompe a environ 1.2m de portée et qu'il faut trois headshots avec pour tuer un ennemi de fin de campagne. Et c'est sans parler des quelques bugs fort sympathiques, comme les deux avant-derniers niveaux qui décident de changer mes armes de slot, comme ça. Niveau 12, on décale tout d'un cran (arme 4 en 3, 3 en 2, etc.). Niveau 13, on échange les armes (arme 1 en 2, 2 en 1, 3 en 4, 4 en 3). Ah, et comme du coup ça m'a foutu le lance roquettes en emplacement 1 et que le jeu apparemment repasse à l'emplacement 1 chaque fois qu'il te prend le contrôle du personnage (pour rentrer dans une armure, pour une cinématique, pour te téléporter, etc.), devinez qui a balancé une roquette au corps à corps ?
> Dernier point sur les foutus passages "effrayants" avec la lampe qui s'éteint parce que oh là là ça fait peur et les mille milliards de fantômes qui te chargent et meurent en un coup parce que agrougrou on t'a bien eu. C'était juste ennuyeux, en fait.
> 
> Mais c'est pas grave, parce qu'après tout il y a le scénario. Quand j'ai fait le troisième opus il y a quelques années, j'avais vu qu'il était renié par les fans, parce qu'il était mauvais, avec une histoire de merde, au point de dire parfois "il n'existe pas de FEAR 3". Le 2 doit être vachement mieux alors. Ah bah non, c'est de la merde. Des personnages sans âmes, clichés au possible, qui déballent de la punchline militaire que tu as déjà entendu à chaque jeu ou film dans lequel y avait des militaires. Un scénario cliché, sans saveur, ultra prévisible. Des dizaines de séquences avec filtre orange-marron (parce que c'est pas assez moche sinon) où le perso hallucine et se contrôle mal. Des flash lumineux pour pouvoir changer le décor ou faire disparaître les PNJs ni vu ni connu. J'ai aucune idée de si le premier opus était meilleur, mais ça me semble honteux de renier le troisième alors que le deuxième est tout aussi mauvais. Bref, un petit 5/10, parce que malgré mon paragraphe de départ, le gameplay est pas dégueu, juste lourd par moment, mais que l'histoire est un étron qui aurait pu être écrit et réalisé par n'importe quel gamin de 12 ans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Désolée que ça t'as pas plu  ::sad:: 
J'avais joué au 3 et j'avais bien aimé.

----------


## Kaelis

Police !

----------


## CornedBeer

> Troisième jeu fini avec *FEAR 2*.


On a même pas encore fait une semaine d'event er déjà 3 jeux finis, c'est indécent ...  :nawak: 
Concernant FEAR, un pote me l'avait bien vendu (le premier) à l'époque, avoir relu ce nom me donnerait presque envie de lui donner sa chance (enfin le jour où j'ai fini mon backlog  ::P: ). Bien que je pense que les mécaniques qui faisaient sa force ont dû être éculées et risquent de ne plus marcher sur la/le joueuse/eur moderne. Et même si je suis une quiche en FPS (j'aime tirer autour des cibles) et que je suis un peureux. L'expérience risque d'être courte en fait.




> Petite question concernant le site de l'event: c'est normal de devoir se logguer à chaque fois qu'on y va ? Il n'y a pas moyen de conserver la session logguée comme ça se fait sur d'autres sites ?


Ça avait été évoqué lors des discussions sur une refonte du site.

Sinon j'ai commencé The Return of the Obra Dinn. La mise en scène tabasse. Je sens que mon cerveau va fondre avant la fin.  ::):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> On a même pas encore fait une semaine d'event er déjà 3 jeux finis, c'est indécent ... 
> Concernant FEAR, un pote me l'avait bien vendu (le premier) à l'époque, avoir relu ce nom me donnerait presque envie de lui donner sa chance (enfin le jour où j'ai fini mon backlog ). Bien que je pense que les mécaniques qui faisaient sa force ont dû être éculées et risquent de ne plus marcher sur la/le joueuse/eur moderne. Et même si je suis une quiche en FPS (j'aime tirer autour des cibles) et que je suis un peureux. L'expérience risque d'être courte en fait.
> 
> 
> Ça avait été évoqué lors des discussions sur une refonte du site.
> 
> Sinon j'ai commencé The Return of the Obra Dinn. La mise en scène tabasse. Je sens que mon cerveau va fondre avant la fin.


Et on parle pas de la musique ?? Putain je l'adore. Je pourrais écouter ce morceau pendant des heures.

----------


## La Chouette

> On a même pas encore fait une semaine d'event er déjà 3 jeux finis, c'est indécent ... 
> 
> Sinon j'ai commencé The Return of the Obra Dinn. La mise en scène tabasse. Je sens que mon cerveau va fondre avant la fin.


J'ai du temps libre actuellement et pas vraiment d'autres jeux en cours, donc j'avance (et puis c'est pas des jeux exagérément longs que j'ai pu finir).

Et je plussoie Biscuit, cette OST  ::wub::

----------


## Nacodaco

> Sinon j'ai commencé The Return of the Obra Dinn. La mise en scène tabasse. Je sens que mon cerveau va fondre avant la fin.


Ah génial  ::lol::  

Faut que je me chauffe pour terminer au moins un jeu cette semaine, c'est la honte là.

----------


## CornedBeer

T'as pas à te justifier chère Chouette, je suis très content que tu réduises ton backlog (et je suis un peu jaloux aussi). Chaque jeu terminé par un participant, c'est une victoire pour l'event.

Ne te mets pas la pression Nacodaco, le seul vrai objectif c'est de finir au moins un jeu. Et merci d'avoir remis Obra Dinn dans la liste, quel pied. Et quelle OST aussi ...

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'avance sur *Stick it to the Man*, mais purée je suis pas fan de l'univers et de l'humour, sans parler des puzzles tordus qui n'ont pas vraiment de sens. Rien n'a de sens dans ce jeu d'ailleurs, ni l'histoire, ni les personnages, ni les dialogues. Je pense aller au bout malgré tout parce que ça se joue et c'est pas long, en plus d'être magnifique graphiquement.

----------


## Supergounou

T'es vraiment difficile toi  :tired:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> T'es vraiment difficile toi


Ouaip  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Alors que regarde  ::ninja:: 




> Terminé *140*.
> 
> Plateforme hardcore à pattern.
> 
> Rapide et austère, un jeu parfait pour cet event. Mais est-ce que j'ai aimé? Je suis pas sûr. Je suis vraiment nul sur les jeux à pattern, aka "attend le bon moment pour faire ton saut". Ici on est proche du par-coeur pour finir les deniers tableaux. C'est dur, pas forcément récompensant, et un chouia frustrant.
> 
> Je suis quand même content d'y avoir joué, ça sort de mon backlog et c'est bien pour ça que cet event existe.


Ouais non en fait, on ne peut pas tout aimer. Mais je vais quand même y retourner demain, y a un niveau bonus !

----------


## Kulfy

Forcément, tu commences par le seul que j'ai mis car il fallait quelque chose avec moins de cinq heures.  :Tap: 
Le reste devrait être mieux que ça !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Et hop, 3ème jeu fini, avec *Stick It To The Man*.

Mon avis après l'avoir fini:



> J'étais plutôt dubitatif sur le début du jeu mais une fois fini, je trouve que j'ai passé un bon moment.
> Le scénario et les puzzles sont dans le registre de l'absurde complet, mais c'est jamais très difficile à résoudre. Le plus dur ce sont les passages où il faut éviter les gardes, ce n'est pas toujours évident ni très amusant.
> 
> Les dialogues sont plutôt rigolos dans l'ensemble, et j'ai été bluffé par la réalisation graphique du jeu, à base de persos en papier 2D mais dans un monde en 3D, ça rend vraiment super bien.
> 
> Au final, un jeu que j'aurais sans doute jamais lancé hors event et une bonne découverte, merci !

----------


## Supergounou

Cool, ravi que l'expérience globale soit bonne au final  ::):

----------


## Nacodaco

Je viens de terminer mon premier jeu : *NightSky*.

Une création typique de la vague de jeux indépendants du début des années 2010 : concept simple et réalisation sobre.

Ce n'était pas incroyable mais la petite bille a le mérite d'être agréable à contrôler  :;): 

Je ne vais probablement pas faire les niveaux alternatifs qui ne semblent pas faire évoluer le gameplay (ce sont simplement les mêmes niveaux en plus difficile).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Cool, ravi que l'expérience globale soit bonne au final


Et ouai au final c'était plutôt sympathique, quoi que très loufoque  :^_^: 

Bon par contre tu vas encore dire que je suis difficile mais je viens de commencer Mirror's Edge Catalyst et comment dire... ça vaut clairement pas le premier... 
Le monde ouvert ne sert pas à grand chose (je vais de mission principale en mission principale mais je perds du temps à chaque fois à y aller), mais surtout dès les premières missions on se retrouve à combattre contre des ennemis, chose que j'avais pas du tout aimé déjà dans le 1er, mais ça arrivait (de mémoire) plus tard et moins souvent. D'autant que les combats ne sont franchement pas la force du jeu...
Autre point qui me dérange, le level design n'est pas très clair par moment: sans utiliser le GPS rouge, difficile de savoir par où passer, surtout que le jeu à tendance à vouloir qu'on passe par des endroits bien précis.
Niveau technique c'est bizarre également, j'ai mis le jeu en ultra, c'est fluide mais pas super joli, ça semble manquer de netteté, certaines textures floues, il faut que je regarde si on peut pas bidouiller un peu mieux ça.

Je vais m'accrocher malgré tout parce que par moment je retrouve les sensations du 1er, mais je suis très déçu pour le moment.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Désolée que ça t'as pas plu 
> J'avais joué au 3 et j'avais bien aimé.


J'avais bien aimé le premier F.E.A.R perso, l'ambiance était vraiment oppressante et le côté peur primait sur le côté action, le 2, je l'avais trouvé très moyen (je n'en ai quasi aucun souvenir), et alors le 3... Pur jeu d'action (avec mode coop même) très moyen, totalement couloir, qui n'a plus rien d'effrayant. Je l'avais trouvé à chier perso.

----------


## La Chouette

> Bon par contre tu vas encore dire que je suis difficile


A ce stade, c'est surtout qu'il faut arrêter d'ajouter des jeux que tu n'aimes pas à ta bibliothèque  ::trollface::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> A ce stade, c'est surtout qu'il faut arrêter d'ajouter des jeux que tu n'aimes pas à ta bibliothèque


J'avais bien aimé le 1er, je pensais que la suite était dans la même veine.

Bon cela dit j'y suis retourné, ça semble moins pire que prévu. Déjà, j'étais en ultra et pas en hyper, et avec l'option de limitation VRAM activée. Une fois mieux réglé, le jeu est magnifique, c'est déjà ça.
Ensuite, je viens de voir qu'on peut éviter pas mal de combats, il ne faut pas chercher à taper tout le monde, sauf dans les passages où c'est imposé (genre là, une mission principale avec une arène où il faut dégommer tout le monde).
On va continuer, ça n'a pas l'air si terrible au final.

----------


## Scylite

Est-ce que j'ai découvert Dark Souls 3 trois jours après le début de l'event ? C'est possible...  ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *Pikuniku*

La preuve: ya pas d’achievement sur EPIC donc croyez moi sur parole

C'était pas mal. Un petit jeu de plateforme au ton assez loufoque avec une maniabilité un poil pété mais qui correspond au challenge du jeu. Certains moments sont très drôles, d'autres moments de gameplay sont bien fun, mais globalement ça reste un petit jeu sans prétention. Mention spéciale pour la meilleure intro de jeu depuis trèèèès longtemps:

----------


## CornedBeer

> Est-ce que j'ai découvert Dark Souls 3 trois jours après le début de l'event ? C'est possible...


Tu veux dire que tu as découvert Dark Souls 3 quatre jours après la sortie d'Elden Ring ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Mention spéciale pour la meilleure intro de jeu depuis trèèèès longtemps


 ::wub::

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'avance dans Mirror's Edge Catalyst mais putain je rage fréquemment sur le jeu à cause des sauts qui passent parfois à côté sans qu'on comprenne pourquoi, mais surtout à cause des arènes avec combats imposés. Quel enfer, j'en suis à une mission où on doit partir en train mais avant il faut vider une salle avec plein de mecs, et j'y arrive pas. ça fait 4 fois que je refais la séquence, c'est tellement de la merde ces combats  ::cry:: 
Je vais voir s'il n'y a pas un god-mode ou un truc du genre pour les combats, j'en peux plus de ces phases pourries (et en plus il y en a beaucoup).

EDIT: bon les mods semblent trop vieux, tant pis. Je viens de voir que je suis pas loin de la fin de l'histoire, il faut juste que j'arrive à passer cette séquence reloue...

----------


## Scylite

> Tu veux dire que tu as découvert Dark Souls 3 quatre jours après la sortie d'Elden Ring ?


Je démentirai avec force toute lien de cause à effet  ::siffle:: 


Pikuniki j'avais adoré l'ambiance (et l'intro!), ça compensait le gameplay quand même bien pété.

----------


## Hilikkus

> J'avance dans Mirror's Edge Catalyst mais putain je rage fréquemment sur le jeu à cause des sauts qui passent parfois à côté sans qu'on comprenne pourquoi, mais surtout à cause des arènes avec combats imposés. Quel enfer, j'en suis à une mission où on doit partir en train mais avant il faut vider une salle avec plein de mecs, et j'y arrive pas. ça fait 4 fois que je refais la séquence, c'est tellement de la merde ces combats 
> Je vais voir s'il n'y a pas un god-mode ou un truc du genre pour les combats, j'en peux plus de ces phases pourries (et en plus il y en a beaucoup).
> 
> EDIT: bon les mods semblent trop vieux, tant pis. Je viens de voir que je suis pas loin de la fin de l'histoire, il faut juste que j'arrive à passer cette séquence reloue...


Des arènes de combats obligatoires dans Catalyst il y en a 3 ou 4 à tout casser. Pour tout le reste, soit ce sont des missions optionnelles soit c'est conçu pour que tu puisses te contenter de pousser les flics et les semer.

----------


## Flad

Dicey dungeons, c'est quand même une grosse dose d'aléatoire par dessus de l'aléatoire, j'insiste encore un peu mais il risque de passer par la fenêtre rapidement.

----------


## Woshee

Tu sais pas ce qu'est bon !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Des arènes de combats obligatoires dans Catalyst il y en a 3 ou 4 à tout casser. Pour tout le reste, soit ce sont des missions optionnelles soit c'est conçu pour que tu puisses te contenter de pousser les flics et les semer.


Je ne fais que les missions principales et c'est le 4ème combat forcé que je rencontre. Sur 5h de jeu, ça fait presque un par heure, c'est trop par rapport au premier jeu. Si encore les combats étaient biens, ça irait, mais ils sont franchement ratés.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

*Cats Organized Neatly* terminé.

Un petit jeu tout mignon avec des chats de toutes les formes et dimensions, chacun avec sa bio, qu'il faut mettre bien en ordre dans une grille pour completer les niveaux.
Un jeu de puzzle, donc.
La DA est particulières et jolie, très délicate, comme le schème des couleurs et la musique d'ambiance.
Les puzzles ne sont pas hyper difficiles mais vers la fin il faut bien prendre son temps pour réfléchir. J'avoue que j'ai regardé la solution pour 3 ou 4 niveaux.
Bref, je le conseille comme jeu à lancer quand on à du temps à tuer et on aime les chats (et un peu les puzzles)

  

Preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 






J'ai également commencé *Seasons After Fall*, que j'aime bien pour le moment.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bref, je le conseille comme jeu à lancer quand on aime tuer les chats


 :WTF:  !

----------


## Nacodaco

> *Cats Organized Neatly* terminé.


Et si vous êtes quelqu'un de bien, et donc que vous préférez les chiens, il y a aussi cette version : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ganized_Neatly

----------


## JulLeBarge

Purée mais j'en peux plus de Mirror's Edge  :Vibre: 
Je suis à l'avant dernière mission principale, mais quelle purge. Des phases de plateforme au-dessus du vide, sans sauvegarde avant donc on doit tout refaire à chaque erreur, le tout avec un perso qui glisse sur le côté sans raison, qui saute une fois de côté, une fois tout droit. ça fait 40 minutes que je suis sur le même passage, à entendre en boucles les mêmes dialogues, je deviens fou, j'ai rage-quit le jeu  :Boom: 

On va faire autre chose et j'y reviendrai une fois calmé.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Purée mais j'en peux plus de Mirror's Edge 
> Je suis à l'avant dernière mission principale, mais quelle purge. Des phases de plateforme au-dessus du vide, sans sauvegarde avant donc on doit tout refaire à chaque erreur, le tout avec un perso qui glisse sur le côté sans raison, qui saute une fois de côté, une fois tout droit. ça fait 40 minutes que je suis sur le même passage, à entendre en boucles les mêmes dialogues, je deviens fou, j'ai rage-quit le jeu 
> 
> On va faire autre chose et j'y reviendrai une fois calmé.


Il devrait être illégal de répéter tous les dialogues dans les passages comme ça dans les jeux vidéos.
Insupportable.

----------


## pierrecastor

> Il devrait être illégal de répéter tous les dialogues dans les passages comme ça dans les jeux vidéos.
> Insupportable.


Debout les campeurs et haut les coeurs, n'oubliez pas vos bottes parce que ça caille aujourd'hui.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Il devrait être illégal de répéter tous les dialogues dans les passages comme ça dans les jeux vidéos.
> Insupportable.


Purée c'est clair...

J'ai finalement réussi à passer cette mission de merde et j'ai fini le jeu dans la foulée.

Mon avis:



> Très déçu par cette suite de Mirror's Edge que j'avais adoré à l'époque.
> 
> Les points positifs du jeu:
> - Graphismes et design des environnements toujours au top, on est dans l'architecture-porn non stop, et j'ai fait un bon paquet de screenshots (merci Nvidia Ansel intégré, bien pratique)
> - Le parkour, qui même s'il n'est pas parfait (cf. ci-dessous), donne souvent de bonnes sensations de vitesse et de fluidité, bien grisantes
> - L'histoire et les personnages, bien que convenus, ça se laisse suivre et c'est pas inintéressant
> - La durée des missions principales, assez court mais c'était pas plus mal
> 
> Les points négatifs:
> ...


4ème jeu de l'event terminé pour moi, et sans doute le dernier, je pense pas que j'irai au bout de Céleste qui ne m'a pas convaincu jusque-là.

----------


## jopopoe

Alors qu'il te suffirait de passer le jeu en mode assisté pour avoir l'illusion de l'avoir fini tout en passant à côté de tout l'intérêt du jeu.

----------


## Woshee

De mon coté je mets en pause Undertale qui me GOOOOOOOOOOOOONFLE de lenteur  ::|: 

J'embraye sur du popcorn: Max Payne 3.

----------


## Altay

J'en suis à la moitié de *Superhot*, pour l'instant c'est à la hauteur de sa réputation. J'ai commencé Commandos mais vieux jeu oblige, pas mal de petits bugs et de trucs qui ne fonctionnent pas bien sur un OS moderne.  ::(:

----------


## Kaelis

Oui je joue à Alpha Protocol, comment avez-vous deviné ?

----------


## jopopoe

Moi je joue à *Epistory* et je me rend compte que je suis un dactylo très moyen. Moins de 30 mots à la minute de moyenne, incapable de taper sans regarder régulièrement le clavier, j'suis pas bon à être embauché !

Sinon le jeu est fun mais un peu répétitif.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Moi je joue à *Epistory* et je me rend compte que je suis un dactylo très moyen. Moins de 30 mots à la minute de moyenne, incapable de taper sans regarder régulièrement le clavier, j'suis pas bon à être embauché !


Je compatis, j'avais mis le jeu en difficulté minimale et même comme ça j'ai ultra galéré le finir  ::(:  Mais j'ai globalement bien aimé Epistory, va falloir que j'attaque Nanotale du même studio

----------


## doggy d

J'ai commencé, et déjà terminé,  l'expérience *SONIC MANIA* après plus ou moins 3 heures de jeu, de plaisir rétro-naïf mais aussi de multiples crispations...

Le jeu est vraiment sympa dans l'absolu (graphiquement magnifique, respect total de la licence par un passionné, nouveautés parfaitement intégrées, musiques de qualité) mais, c'est officiel, je ne suis malheureusement pas de l'école Sonic...

Je ne me ferai jamais à cette jouabilité en n'y voyant malheureusement que de la frustration: sprinter à fond le sourire aux lèvres... mais trop souvent à l'aveugle vers un piège que je pourrai difficilement anticiper... et perdre en une seconde tous mes anneaux acquis soigneusement pendant de longues minutes. Et cette physique des sauts et des marches/courses (les montées...) auxquelles je ne me ferai jamais...

Quitte à subir des frustrations sur un jeu de plate-forme je préfère 100x l'école Mario (épisodes 2d) ou Celeste/Super Meat Boy dans lesquels j'ai l'impression de maîtriser mes mouvements au millimètre près. 

Mais enfin, content quand même de pouvoir supprimer un jeu du backlog.

J'ai enchaîné directement sur *HITMAN* et... c'est le pied ! Paris et Sapienza sont déjà énormes de variétés et possibilités. Quel bonheur dans la découverte des situations! J'ai l'impression, parfaitement justifiée, que chaque map pourrait à elle seule me monopoliser l'Event  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai fini *The LEGO® NINJAGO® Movie Video Game : Le film : Le jeu®* en une dizaine d'heures.

Deux remarques :
- C'est un jeu LEGO, or j'ai tendance à penser (peut-être injustement ?) que quand t'en as fait un, tu les as tous faits.
- Au-delà du vernis LEGO… ben il reste surtout un jeu de plateforme/action somme toute assez moyen, avec une quantité excessive d'actions contextuelles.

Je ne dis pas que tout est à jeter. Certains environnements sont très réussis (la jungle), les cinématiques sont chouettes, les doublages excellents, les petites blagues font mouche, on s'éclate à péter (souvent) et construire (parfois) des trucs. Le move set à base de figures "ninja" est cool. Le level design est correct, avec plein de petits secrets planqués mais pas trop.

Mais d'un autre côté, les combats sont plombés par une lisibilité assez mauvaise (compensée par leur extrême facilité). La caméra "libre mais pas tout le temps" est une source régulière d'agacement. On se déplace assez lentement (en tout cas, la taille des environnements en donne l'impression) et on perd notre temps à courir après de petites briques éparpillées qui ne servent globalement à rien. Certains environnement pètent un peu les yeux et on peine à s'y retrouver, surtout dès qu'on se met à fouiller pour trouver les secrets. On est régulièrement interrompu par des popups relous impossible à expédier rapidement (et mention spéciale à l'écran de fin de niveau qui te liste 5-6 "récompenses" en t'obligeant à poireauter plusieurs secondes sur chacune), bref… 

Tout ça donne l'impression d'une énième déclinaison d'une formule bien rodée, se reposant un peu paresseusement sur sa licence. Un parc d'attraction interactif de nature à ravir les gosses fans de Ninjago, mais un jeu très oubliable sur le plan ludique.

----------


## Nono

> J'ai fini *The LEGO® NINJAGO® Movie Video Game : Le film : Le jeu®* en une dizaine d'heures.
> - C'est un jeu LEGO, or j'ai tendance à penser (peut-être injustement ?) que quand t'en as fait un, tu les as tous faits.


Après avoir fait le premier Batman, The Hobbit, Et Ninjago actuellement avec mon fils, je suis d'accord. A part le thème, y'a pas de gros changements.



> - La caméra "libre mais pas tout le temps" est une source régulière d'agacement


Faut imaginer qu'à deux joueurs, l'écran est splité horizontalement en permanence, ça rend la caméra encore plus insupportable.
Dans le Hobbit, je crois que la caméra fusionnait quand les joueurs étaient proches, et que le point de vue était fixe. Mais dans les faits c'était rare.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

*Seasons after Fall* terminé.

Un jeu d'aventure/plateforme/puzzle avec des excellents graphismes.
C'est super beau et la musique s'intègre parfaitement à l'atmosphère et au gameplay.

L'histoire et le contexte m'ont un peu trop fait penser à _Ori and the Blind Forest_, c'est clair que ça a du pas mal inspirer les développeurs.
Ça reste néanmoins une aventure mignonne et agréable à jouer. Les puzzles ne sont pas trop compliqués, le système de plateforme est fluide et la maniabilité est correcte.
Le gameplay basé sur le changement des saisons/éléments est bien réussi et intéressant. Sans compter que ça offre aux graphismes l'opportunité de se montrer dans tout leur potentiel. Quand le scénario change avec les couleurs de l'été, l'hiver, le printemps et l'automne, c'est simplement magnifique.

Les deux reproche pour moi : il n'y a pas de carte, ce qui rend le backtracking plutôt embêtant. Et il n'y a pas une liste des collectables, ce qui rend le backtracking ET l'achèvement ENCORE plus embêtant.


S'il est dans votre backlog, hésitez pas à lui donner une chance.


     

Preuve : 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## La Chouette

Fini mon 4ème jeu, *Tell me Why*.

Une excellente expérience. On incarne Tyler et Alyson, jumeaux de la famille Ronan qui retournent à la maison de leur enfance pour la vendre, dix ans après qu'un événement franchement traumatique s'y soit produit. On part sur un jeu à composante principalement narrative. On se promène, on interagit avec les personnages et divers machins. Il y a quelques passage plus actifs mais on reste sur du gameplay type QTE.
Alyson et Tyler ont par ailleurs un pouvoir qui leur permet entre autres de revisiter leurs souvenirs.

Le jeu est plutôt lent et linéaire (il y a des choix, mais ça ne modifie pas la trame principale), mais j'ai beaucoup apprécié les personnages, les diverses interactions et le scénario. Le mélange entre la dure et froide réalité et les histoires contées au fil du jeu fonctionne très bien et ajoute beaucoup de poésie à l'ensemble.
C'est le premier Dontnod que j'ai apprécié (Chloe m'avait insupporté dans Life is Strange au point de m'ôter tout investissement dans le scénario, et Vampyr n'est pour moi qu'un excellent concept avec une exécution complètement ratée), une très bonne surprise. 8/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Contente de voir que ça t'as plu. Moi j'avais adoré  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Alpha Protocol  :Boom: 



Spoiler Alert! 









Ce boss de l'enfer  :Boom: 

Je vais revoir mes choix de vie  :Emo:

----------


## sebarnolds

Spécialisation en flingue, y'a que ça de vrai  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Seasons after Fall* terminé.


Oui, mais non, c'est de la triche. Vous faites tous les deux l'event en même temps, de votre côté. Et comment on fait nous, quand on a femme et enfants le week-end ? C'est pas du jeu  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fini mon 4ème jeu, *Tell me Why*.


J'avais trouvé le début très très lent, mais c'est vrai que c'était de mieux en mieux au fur et à mesure de l'histoire.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Oui, mais non, c'est de la triche. Vous faites tous les deux l'event en même temps, de votre côté. Et comment on fait nous, quand on a femme et enfants le week-end ? C'est pas du jeu


Faut pas faire d'enfants et faut avoir un partner geek  :X1:

----------


## CornedBeer

> Faut pas faire d'enfants et faut avoir un partner geek


Too late ...  ::unsure:: 
Pour les enfants, je peux plus les rapporter, j'ai depuis longtemps perdu le ticket de caisse et dechiré l'étiquette ...

----------


## Eurok

> Et on parle pas de la musique ?? Putain je l'adore. Je pourrais écouter ce morceau pendant des heures.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GadL-6wpp3U


La BO de ce jeu <3 !!!

----------


## Flad

Et puis les enfants, c'est un peu Elden ring IRL tu rages autant que tu t'émerveilles  ::ninja::

----------


## leeoneil

Déjà des dizaines de jeux terminés....  ::mellow:: 
Bon, moi en ne semaine j'ai bien avancé, j'ai installé un jeu de ma liste !  ::ninja:: 
Ce n'est pas sur cet event que je vais pêter un record...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

On fait ça sérieusement ici Monsieur  :Indeed:

----------


## Kaelis

C'est pas brillant pour moi non plus, j'ai dépassé les 11 heures sur Alpha Protocol (qui dure entre 12 et 17 heures selon HowLongToBeat) et je pense être loin du bout puisque j'en suis à la première "zone" sur les trois qu'on peut faire après le premier acte.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Alpha Protocol, c'est pas genre le jeu qu'on est censé faire en facile pour l'histoire parce que les combats sont turbo nazes ?

----------


## Kaelis

C'est vrai qu'ils sont pas terrible mais pas complètement naze non plus à ma grande surprise, pareil pour l'infiltration qui fait à peine le boulot sans que ça soit totalement à jeter (à mon avis). Disons que c'est du "médiocre -" alors que je m'attendais à du "nul +"  ::ninja:: 

Je joue en difficile et jusqu'à maintenant ça passait... je fais peut-être les frais du manque de finition du jeu, c'est hallucinant ce boss qui a me donnerait du fil à retordre dans un "authentique" TPS. Je sais que je vais finir par y arriver mais ça passerait en truandant le combat.

----------


## La Chouette

Faut pas hésiter à faire plusieurs jeux à la fois, particulièrement quand vous êtes sur un jeu long. Si j'avais pas fait Iris and the Giant en même temps que FEAR2, je pense que j'aurais vite laissé tomber ce dernier.

----------


## Kaelis

> Spécialisation en flingue, y'a que ça de vrai


Avec zéro point en pistoulet 



Spoiler Alert! 









 ::lol::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

*ABZÛ* terminé.

Walking simulator ? Exploration linéaire ? Je sais pas trop, mais pour le dire facilement, c'est une expérience visuelle plutôt qu'autre chose.
Une musique relaxante nous accompagne dans les profondeurs de l'océan. 
Il y a plein de poissons à voir, plein de paysages sous-marines. On se balade.

Mais quelque part, dans *ABZÛ*, il y a une histoire. 
Il y a aucune note, aucun texte, ni de voice over ou d'explication.
Mais si on fait attention, on arrive peut-être à voir un peu au-delà du simple "walking simulator".

J'ai joué deux fois. La première pour terminer, la deuxième pour les succès.
Et j'ai été vraiment intriguée par la petite histoire que les événements essayent de raconter.

Je suis loin de dire que c'est un jeu excellent avec une super DA, mais j'ai passé un très bon moment avec ce jeu, beaucoup plus que la majorité qu'y joue, j'ai l'impression.

Si on sait le prendre pour ce qu'il est, et on lui donne une petite chance, je pense que même *ABZÛ* mérite un peu d'amour.

     


Preuve : 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Altay

> Ce boss de l'enfer 
> 
> Je vais revoir mes choix de vie


Rooooh, ça vaaaaa… Courage !  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Premier jeu de l'event fini pour moi :



> Je viens de terminer *Cold Fear* que m'avait offert acdcabs via cpcgifts.
> 
> J'avais joué au jeu à l'époque de sa sortie, sur une version "empruntée" et j'avais bien aimé. Dans mon souvenir, il s'agissait d'un survival horror, à la Resident Evil, mais on est en relativement loin au final. Le jeu est plus orienté action et on a souvent tout le nécessaire au niveau vie et munitions. Le jeu est très linéaire, avec des checkpoints bien définis et la difficulté relativement bien dosée.
> 
> Globalement, il n'y a rien d'exceptionnel, mais c'est un jeu correct. L'histoire et les personnages sont convenus et inintéressants par contre. Et le boss de fin est franchement abusé. Même avec un trainer (oui, j'ai triché, j'avoue), il m'a fallu du temps pour en voir le bout.


Je vais passer sur du plus calme maintenant, avec Unravel.

----------


## FoxDy

*Little Nightmares* terminé. Une expérience intéressante, l'ambiance et la direction artistique sont excellentes ! Seul bémol selon moi, les actions sont parfois imprécises. Lors des fuites ou quand il faut monter quelque part, c'est parfois pénible. Mais à part ça, j'ai bien aimé.

Je pense être passée à côté de quelque chose par contre, car je n'ai sauvé que 8 dents sur 13.  :Sweat: 

Et je ne suis pas certaine de comprendre le fin de mot de l'histoire. À part que nous ne sommes finalement peut-être pas mieux que les horreurs qu'on voit depuis le début. 

Preuve:


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ouais pas mal Little nightmares.

Par contre pareil, jamais compris l'histoire.

----------


## LanFy

Si y a toujours moyen de participer, je serai partant (je viens de m'inscrire sur le site de l'event)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui, ça peut s'arranger.  ::): 

Je te laisse finaliser ton inscription avec le code que je t'ai envoyé, puis je t'ajouterai à l'event.
Un volontaire sur le topic pour choisir tes jeux ?

----------


## La Chouette

Je peux faire ça d'ici la fin de l'après-midi. Si quelqu'un est dispo avant 17h, je lui laisse volontiers la place.

----------


## LanFy

> Je te laisse finaliser ton inscription avec le code que je t'ai envoyé, puis je t'ajouterai à l'event.


Fait à l'instant! Merci!

----------


## FoxDy

Bienvenue dans l'event !  ::): 

Il n'y a aucune exception dans tes jeux visiblement jamais lancés sur Steam ? Comme des titres que tu aurais déjà fait ailleurs, par exemple ?

Je veux bien m'occuper de ta liste avant 17h, si jamais.

----------


## LanFy

Faut que je regarde comment faire ça car en effet, j'ai des jeux qui sont dans ma biblio surement pas avec le succès terminé que j'ai déjà fini.

----------


## FoxDy

Au pire ne t'embête pas, en attendant une réponse j'en ai profité pour te faire la liste suivante :

- *Metro 2033* (jeu de l'event), parce que dans les tunnels ou à la surface, il fait clairement froid. Et parce qu'ayant adoré ce jeu quand on me l'avait proposé lors d'un event passé, je ne peux que le proposer à mon tour.
- *The Walking Dead*, une question me taraude. Est-ce que ces mort-vivants là sont froids au toucher ?! Quoi qu'il en soit, un jeu à faire également. Pour sûr qu'il ne fait pas toujours chaud dehors.
- *Limbo*, un indé à finir au moins une fois. J'avais adoré (et hurlé  ::ninja:: ) à l'époque.
- *Trine*, c'est l'occasion de découvrir cet excellent jeu de plateformes !
- *Oxenfree*, lui je ne le connais pas, mais il a l'air vraiment pas mal.

Dis-moi si ça te convient !

----------


## LanFy

En vrai à part Metro 2033 qui doit être installé, les autres je n'y ai jamais touché.
Donc let's go!

Bon après, The Walking Dead, je n'ai que la saison 1, ça ira?

----------


## FoxDy

Super, amuse-toi bien !  ::):

----------


## LanFy

Question : Metro 2033 Redux a l'air d'être le même jeux mais mis à jour avec des graphismes plus récent, je peux prendre celui-ci du coup? Ou je dois saigner des yeux avec les vieilles textures du jeu original?  ::XD::

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui tu peux prendre la version remasterisée, et oui la saison 1 de walking dead se suffit pleinement à elle même.

----------


## LanFy

> Oui tu peux prendre la version remasterisée, et oui la saison 1 de walking dead se suffit pleinement à elle même.


Ok je lance les DL et je commence ASAP! Merci!

----------


## CornedBeer

Bienvenu parmi nous LanFy, bon jeu !  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vous avez été efficaces ! De mon côté je viens d'ajouter LanFy à l'event en cours, et de reporter sur le site la liste proposée par FoxDy. Tu devrais donc pouvoir valider les jeux selon la procédure normale une fois que tu les auras terminés.
Y a plus qu'à.  ::):

----------


## NFafa

J'ai terminé mon premier jeu *Orwell: Keeping an eye on you* (preuve)

Le genre est un peu particulier mais se rapproche plutôt du narratif avec un petit côté "enquête". On joue donc un enquêteur chargé de résoudre des attentats grâce à une batterie d'outils dont rêverait n'importe quel régime totalitaire. On fouille la vie privée (et publique) des gens à la recherche d'indices et on se laisse porter par l'histoire plutôt bien écrite et complexe. Je regrette juste que la mécanique ne nous laisse finalement que peu de liberté sur la manière dont se déroule l'enquête, mais c'est sans doute fait exprès pour amener le propos du jeu.

J'ai bien aimé  :;): 


J'ai commencé *Celeste*. C'est précis et ça bouge bien, mais la multitude de chemins/écrans me fait un poil peur, et le design du jeu me rebute vraiment (sauf les petites scènes qui sont toutes mimi). A voir si j'accrocherai....

----------


## LanFy

Alors pour la peine j'ai fini Limbo tout à l'heure. C'était particulier comme jeu. Par contre ils pourraient prévenir que sans manette y a certains passage qui sont juste impossible (ceux qui y ont joués : la libellule...). Et le dernier passage à la fin il est assez vicieux quand même.
Sinon pour l'histoire en elle même, ça fini quand même bizarrement mais dans l'absolue l'expérience était originale.

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai terminé mon premier jeu *Orwell: Keeping an eye on you* (preuve)
> 
> Le genre est un peu particulier mais se rapproche plutôt du narratif avec un petit côté "enquête". On joue donc un enquêteur chargé de résoudre des attentats grâce à une batterie d'outils dont rêverait n'importe quel régime totalitaire. On fouille la vie privée (et publique) des gens à la recherche d'indices et on se laisse porter par l'histoire plutôt bien écrite et complexe. Je regrette juste que la mécanique ne nous laisse finalement que peu de liberté sur la manière dont se déroule l'enquête, mais c'est sans doute fait exprès pour amener le propos du jeu.
> 
> J'ai bien aimé 
> 
> 
> J'ai commencé *Celeste*. C'est précis et ça bouge bien, mais la multitude de chemins/écrans me fait un poil peur, et le design du jeu me rebute vraiment (sauf les petites scènes qui sont toutes mimi). A voir si j'accrocherai....


Content que ça t'ai plu, effectivement on pourrait reprocher à Orwell le côté "on te fait croire que tu enquête, mais en vrai, c'est scripté", mais malgré tout ça reste bien sympa.

Pour Celeste, ne te sens pas du tout obligé de tout explorer. Il existe de nombreux cul de sac dans le jeu, dont le seul intérêt est de récupérer une fraise, pour le fun. Si l'écran ne te tente pas de le faire juste pour le fun, tu peux toujours avancer, et finir le jeu sans problème en ayant fait que 30% des écrans de plate-forme. Il faut vraiment se le prendre comme on veut, sans s'olbiger à tout faire, surtout si le design ne te botte pas, contrairement à moi qui aimait bien.

----------


## CornedBeer

> J'ai (re)fini A Good Snowman Is Hard To Build. J'ai un peu triché, je l'ai refait sur smartphone, j'ai pu avancer sur le jeu pendant les intenses moments de réflexion que j'ai sur le trône. 
> 
> Très bon casse-tête, ni trop simple ni trop dur. Ambiance très feelgood, on peut faire des hugs aux bonhommes de neige et s'assoir sur des bancs pour se reposer.
> Le jeu est plutôt court, mais à la fin on débloque une deuxième partie qui est beaucoup plus dure, pour ceux qui aiment les challenges. J'essayerai d'arriver au bout hors event.


Bon j'ai fini le jeu à 100%, même pendant l'event ...  ::rolleyes:: 
La deuxième partie est plus dure mais pas insurmontable.
Il s'agit d'une sorte de monde mirroir où l'on doit finir les puzzles en plaçant les bonhommes de neige de telle sorte qu'en passant dans le dark world via les bancs on puissent reconstruire un bonhomme de neige àpartir de trois grosses boules (là où se trouvent les bonhommes dans le monde réel).
Au final la seule difficulté c'est de bien placer les bonhommes de neige (ça se fait en jouant un peu avec les règles).

Sinon j'avance à grands pas dans The Return of the Obra Dinn ...


Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai vu toutes les scènes disponibles, on me propose de partir du bateau ...
Là j'essaye de déterminer tous les sorts possibles, même si je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit possible (j'en au fait à peu près la moitié, mais il me manquera toujours le chapitre 8 tant que je n'avance pas dans le jeu).
On a encore accès aux scènes une fois qu'on a quitté le bateau ?

----------


## Kaelis

T'en fais pas pour Obra Dinn, tu peux faire ce que le jeu te propose sans que ça te bloque quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Bon j'ai fini le jeu à 100%, même pendant l'event ... 
> La deuxième partie est plus dure mais pas insurmontable.
> Il s'agit d'une sorte de monde mirroir où l'on doit finir les puzzles en plaçant les bonhommes de neige de telle sorte qu'en passant dans le dark world via les bancs on puissent reconstruire un bonhomme de neige àpartir de trois grosses boules (là où se trouvent les bonhommes dans le monde réel).
> Au final la seule difficulté c'est de bien placer les bonhommes de neige (ça se fait en jouant un peu avec les règles).


Content que ça te plaise en tout cas ! Du coup je me répète un peu, mais je te conseille *A Monster's Expedition* dans le même genre (casse-tête très chill inspiration Sokoban).

----------


## FoxDy

Je suis sur *XIII* en ce moment, la version d'époque. J'adore cette antiquité, c'est vraiment bon.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

*Donut County* terminé.

Drôle, bizarre, minimaliste, simple, mignon.
L'histoire débile d'un raton laveur qui met des trous partout dans sa ville.
Je ne sais même pas quoi dire, tellement c'est simpliste.
La DA rend tout plutôt choupinou, la musique est assez particulière comme tout le reste, le gameplay est juste marrant, comme l'histoire est les personnages.

Je me suis bien amusée.
C'est pas compliqué, c'est rapide, il fait rigoler. Un très bon petit jeu.

     

Preuve : 


Spoiler Alert! 






Il me reste qu'un jeu, Resident Evil 2 !

----------


## CornedBeer

> *Donut County* terminé.


Typiquement un jeu d'event. Une expérience originale avec un gameplay simple, mais le jeu est suffisamment court pour éviter des longueurs ou que ça nous tombe des mains.

GG à toi, tu nous fait passer à une moyenne d'un jeu fini par participant (29 jeux / 29 participants).

----------


## Biscuitkzh

:B):

----------


## jopopoe

Je ne lis pas les mots sur ses lèvres dans le même ordre que le sous-titre. Ça me perturbe beaucoup.

Pour ce qui est d'*Epistory*, j'ai fini la trame principale et je fais quelques objectifs secondaires, mais "embourgeoisement" qui arrive en même temps que "neurochirurgical" et trois autres mots du même tonneau en toute fin d'une looooongue vague d'ennemis, ça pique.

Edit : bon allez, "interministérielles" aura eu raison de moi, je passe au jeu suivant.

----------


## Altay

Premier jeu fini pour moi : *Superhot* ! :D

Un chouette FPS-puzzle auquel j'ai vraiment bien accroché. Un solide concept, des niveaux bien fichus et un jeu au final un peu court, même si le mode Infini et les défis permettent de continuer à jouer encore un peu. J'ai bien envie de jeter un œil aux extensions et surtout à la version VR. Un bon choix !

Preuve :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## sebarnolds

Pfff, j'ai ajouté des tonnes de jeux à mon backlog à cause du bundle pour l'Ukraine  ::(:

----------


## Supergounou

> Pfff, j'ai ajouté des tonnes de jeux à mon backlog à cause du bundle pour l'Ukraine


Cites moi lesquels, et je te fais un eventception rapidement  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Y'en a beaucoup de trop... Et j'arrive même pas à trouver un nombre de jeux dans ma librairie itch.io.

Sinon, je suis sur Unravel depuis 1h ou 2 et j'aime bien. C'est très joli et assez relaxant / zen... tant qu'on voit par où on doit passer. J'espère que ça ne va pas trop se compliquer.

----------


## LanFy

Aller, je viens de finir le 2e jeu : Trine. Pour la peine pour une jeu sorti y a un bon moment, il est très très beau! J'ai bien aimé le fait de devoir switcher entre chaque personnages et d'avoir souvent plusieurs solutions à un même problème!
En vrai il est vraiment sympa! Merci FoxDy!

----------


## FoxDy

Contente qu'il t'ait plu ! Comme tu le dis, c'est encore un beau jeu. En plus d'être très bon. J'en garde un excellent souvenir.  :;): 

De mon côté, je viens de terminer *XIII*. Et j'ai adoré, du début à la fin. Antiquité certes, mais toujours très accessible et jouable. Le design bande-dessiné lui rend bien service, même si on sent le poids des années. Il n'est pas exempt de défaut, mais rien qui nuise au plaisir de jeu. C'était très cool, sans cet event je n'aurais pas franchi le pas tout de suite, donc c'est parfait. Il n'y a pas de suite à ce jeu, si ? Là comme ça de mémoire, ça ne me dit rien. Ce que je trouve assez triste, puisqu'il se termine clairement sur l'idée d'un prochain opus.

Preuve :


Spoiler Alert! 






Allez maintenant, je passe sur Batman The Enemy Within.

----------


## Scylite

> Il n'y a pas de suite à ce jeu, si ?


Gnii je... suis.... obli..gé...

SI Y A UNE SUITE C'EST *XIV* HAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## pierrecastor

> Premier jeu fini pour moi : *Superhot* ! :D
> 
> Un chouette FPS-puzzle auquel j'ai vraiment bien accroché. Un solide concept, des niveaux bien fichus et un jeu au final un peu court, même si le mode Infini et les défis permettent de continuer à jouer encore un peu. J'ai bien envie de jeter un œil aux extensions et surtout à la version VR. Un bon choix !
> 
> Preuve :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


La version VR est folle. Un des meilleur jeu VR que j'ai fait. On est vraiment dans matrix.

----------


## FoxDy

> Gnii je... suis.... obli..gé...
> 
> SI Y A UNE SUITE C'EST *XIV* HAHAHAHAHAHA


 :tired: 

 ::XD:: 

Et merde...

----------


## CornedBeer

J'ai fini *Return of the Obra Dinn*, ou la fête des fruits de mer.



> C'est un jeu d'enquête sur un bateau revenu vide de ses occupants, où l'on recherche ce qui est arrivé à chaque protagoniste. Pour cela on dispose d'une boussole magique qui nous permet à chaque cadavre rencontré d'avoir un aperçu de sa mort, une sorte de screenshot où l'on peut se déplacer pour analyser cette scène dans les détails. Le second outils à disposition est un livre où tout est consigné, notamment le trajet de l'Obra Dinn, la liste de ses occupants avec leur fonction, un croquis de groupe représentant tous les protagonistes.
> Au final il s'agit là que des seuls interactions que l'on a (quasiment), le tout se repose sur ces fameuses scènes et nos capacités de déduction. 
> 
> C'est génial, j'ai adoré. La réalisation est grandiose, que ce soit le parti pris graphique minimaliste ou les mises en scènes qui tabassent. La musique est excellente et contribue grandement à l'ambiance. L'histoire est prenante, avec un déroulé non chronologique qui permet d'aller de surprise en surprise. D'ailleurs on remonte souvent le temps en passant de scène en scène, dévoilant le déroulé à rebours des évènements, ça m'a rappelé Memento (le film de Nolan). C'est clairement une grande réussite.


Je vais enchaîner avec A Short Hike

----------


## LanFy

Alors, je viens de finir Oxenfree
C'est plus un livre jeu qu'un jeu en tant que tel. Vous avez des choix à réaliser pendant le jeu qui va modifier l'histoire (enfin je pense).
La direction artistique est assez sympa. Les décors sont bien, les personnages même si ils sont un peu anguleux restent attachants.
Le jeu est très dirigiste, très passif cependant l'histoire est bien construite et intéressante. Suffisamment en tout cas pour aller jusqu'au bout. Par contre je ne suis définitivement pas le genre de client pour ces jeux là. A vrai dire je ne l'aurai surement jamais terminé si ça n'avait pas été pour un concours...

----------


## Biscuitkzh

C'est pour ça que l'event est utile !

----------


## Nacodaco

> J'ai fini *Return of the Obra Dinn*


Yes, mission succeeded  :B): 

Tu as entendu parler d'Outer Wilds ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

J'ai commencé Resident Evil 2.

A' noter que j'ai jamais joué à un jeu de la série. Mais.... c'est quoi ce bordel ? Pourquoi les zombies que je tue se lèvent de nouveau 1 minute après ? Et pourquoi il suffit pas d'UNE balle à la tête pour les tuer ??
J'ai fais 1 heure de jeu et ça m'agace déjà. 
Déjà j'aime pas les jeux de peur (celui ci on me l'a offert, en me disant "il fait pas peur"). Si en plus je peux même pas tuer les ennemis comme il faut je vais vite l'abandonner.

----------


## FoxDy

Parce que ce n'est pas The Walking Dead et que ces zombies là sont coriaces. C'était déjà comme ça à l'époque. T'es pas au bout de tes surprises.  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey



----------


## FoxDy

Tu ne crains pas de finir sur le canapé ce soir ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors, je viens de finir Oxenfree
> C'est plus un livre jeu qu'un jeu en tant que tel. Vous avez des choix à réaliser pendant le jeu qui va modifier l'histoire (enfin je pense).
> La direction artistique est assez sympa. Les décors sont bien, les personnages même si ils sont un peu anguleux restent attachants.
> Le jeu est très dirigiste, très passif cependant l'histoire est bien construite et intéressante. Suffisamment en tout cas pour aller jusqu'au bout. Par contre je ne suis définitivement pas le genre de client pour ces jeux là. A vrai dire je ne l'aurai surement jamais terminé si ça n'avait pas été pour un concours...


C'est marrant, tu m'as donné envie de l'acheter un de ces quatre. T'es très efficace en tout cas !

Me concernant j'ai un peu de mal sur Batman The Enemy Within. C'était déjà pareil sur le précédent de chez Telltale. Je pense que ça vient du rythme un peu trop mou, résultat je fais des sessions courtes et je suis peu concentrée.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Parce que ce n'est pas The Walking Dead et que ces zombies là sont coriaces. C'était déjà comme ça à l'époque. T'es pas au bout de tes surprises.


Ba c'est de la merde.

Je pense que je vais même pas le relancer. C'est clairement pas pour moi.

----------


## FoxDy

♻️

----------


## Supergounou

> Ba c'est de la merde.


 ::lol:: 

Aujourd'hui madame, oui aujourd'hui même, nous avons la grande joie de vous annoncez fièrement que oui, vous, madame Bescuitkzh, faites officiellement partie de la prestigieuse caste des ExpertCPC™

----------


## LanFy

> C'est marrant, tu m'as donné envie de l'acheter un de ces quatre. T'es très efficace en tout cas !


En vrai, avec un peu de recul, c'est même probablement un bon jeu pour ceux qui aiment ce genre de jeux où l'histoire est plus importante que le gameplay (qui au final est presque inexistant). 
D'ailleurs, j'ai attaqué The Walking Dead et c'est un peu de dans le même style, la 3D et le Cell Shading en plus.

Après pour ce qui est de l'efficacité, tu ne m'as pas donné des jeux très long à finir et j'ai clairement commencé par les plus court !

----------


## FoxDy

Ouais c'est vrai, j'ai été un peu (trop) sympa. Mais tu gardes le meilleur pour la fin si je comprends bien, c'est le principal.  :B):

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Aujourd'hui madame, oui aujourd'hui même, nous avons la grande joie de vous annoncez fièrement que oui, vous, madame Bescuitkzh, faites officiellement partie de la prestigieuse caste des ExpertCPC™


Non mais attends, là il faut résoudre tous les petits puzzles qu'il y a, et il y en a un tous les 5 minutes entre les statues, les passages secrets, les serrures et tout, et tu es censé le faire et explorer avec une arme de merde qui te prend 6 balles MINIMUM pour """""TUER"""" les zombies qui se relèvent après une minutes.

C'est où la partie amusante là dedans ?

Peut être que je vais le relancer en facile (oui) pour voir si je me frustre un peu moins.

Sinon, chapeau à ceux qui ont la patience de faire ce type de jeu, vraiment.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est où la partie amusante là dedans ?


Ne demande pas ça à moi, j'ai toujours trouvé les Resident Evil nuls à chier, et surtout les vieux  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Non mais attends, là il faut résoudre tous les petits puzzles qu'il y a, et il y en a un tous les 5 minutes entre les statues, les passages secrets, les serrures et tout, et tu es censé le faire et explorer avec une arme de merde qui te prend 6 balles MINIMUM pour """""TUER"""" les zombies qui se relèvent après une minutes.
> 
> C'est où la partie amusante là dedans ?
> 
> Peut être que je vais le relancer en facile (oui) pour voir si je me frustre un peu moins.
> 
> Sinon, chapeau à ceux qui ont la patience de faire ce type de jeu, vraiment.


Ptetre qu'un des trucs fun dans le jeu c'est de NE PAS tout tuer... et esquiver certains zombies.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Sauf qu'il y a des passages ou c'est juste chiant de faire tes trucs sans les tuer.
Bien sûr que j'ai pas essayé de tout tuer vu aussi que les munitions qu'on te donne sont pas suffisantes.

----------


## FoxDy

Avant de dire définitivement merde aux Resident Evil, je te conseille vivement d'essayer ceux d'époque. Ça te permettra peut-être de comprendre tout l'intérêt de ces jeux, dans une formule qui s'y prête potentiellement mieux. En commençant par le premier, histoire de partir sur de bonnes bases.  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

> J'ai commencé Resident Evil 2.
> Et pourquoi il suffit pas d'UNE balle à la tête pour les tuer ??


J'adore la série et j'ai le même problème avec le remake du 2, c'est très frustrant ce mélange d'aléatoire (parfois une balle suffit, parfois cinq ne font pas l'affaire) et du temps nécessaire pour réduire le réticule... c'est plus archaïque que l'original où l'on pouvait mieux appréhender les chances de coup critique (voire les garantir avec le pompe sous certaines conditions).

Je te conseillerais aussi de donner leurs chances à d'autres épisodes qui n'ont pas le même fonctionnement. Essaye le 4 ou le 8 !

----------


## FoxDy

En me forçant un peu aujourd'hui, j'ai terminé l'épisode 1 de The Enemy Within. Et je m'ennuie. J'ai très peu envie de découvrir la suite de l'intrigue, peut-être parce que je la trouve grosse comme une maison et, que je ne suis pas rentrée dans ce premier épisode. Trop de dialogues et déjà trop d'énigmes molles. Le rythme est vraiment lent, trop à mon goût. 

J'irai au bout, mais le temps me paraîtra très long à mon avis. Sauf si le jeu capte mon intérêt sur le deuxième épisode.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fini un troisième jeu, *Yoku's Island Express*. Bien aimé, mais… 


Jeu de plateforme en 2D avec un gimmick original : notre protagoniste est une sorte de petit bousier tout choupi qui se balade accroché à une boule de flipper. On se déplace en faisant rouler la boule et en la faisant décoller avec les leviers de flipper disséminés un peu partout, sans bouton de saut. C'est original, plutôt amusant et exploité à merveille par le level design. Le look flashy n'est pas sans évoquer Donkey Kong, c'est très réussi. La musique est entêtante. Le monde s'explore de manière non linéaire, il est truffé de secrets, de petits trucs rigolos à faire, de personnages hauts en couleurs et de quêtes à réaliser. Ça se boucle tranquille en une petite dizaine d'heures, ni trop court ni trop long, avec une atmosphère "feel good" qui vous file la banane du début à la fin.

J'aurais pu l'adorer sans réserve. Mais il y a un "mais". Aucun flipper du jeu n'est difficile, et pourtant, un certain nombre d'entre eux m'ont fait sortir de mes gonds. Il faut souvent placer des coups assez précis, et il n'est pas rare d'avoir compris exactement ce qu'on est censé faire mais de tout de même passer 5 minutes à jongler avec cette maudite balle pour _enfin_ réussir à la mettre dans la rampe visée et pouvoir avancer. Ça devient vite exaspérant, on a envie de jouer et on se sent bloqué comme un con, à attendre le coup chanceux qui va nous libérer. Pourtant, je n'ai vraiment pas l'impression que le jeu cible particulièrement les gros fans de pinball (dont je ne suis pas, vous l'aurez compris), ça se veut hyper casual. Mais il y a clairement un truc au niveau de l'équilibrage (ou du rythme induit par les choix de design et de maniabilité) qui m'a un peu gâché la fête.

----------


## LanFy

Alors je suis en plein dans *The Walking Dead* Saison 1 (J'ai fini la 3e partie cette nuit). Et qu'est ce que je m'ennuie...
Je dis pas que l'histoire est mauvaise, c'est juste que le gameplay est mou de chez mou. C'est le même effet qu'avec *Oxenfree*, j'ai plus l'impression de regarder un film (auquel il y aurait encore plus de longueur) que de jouer à un jeu vidéo... Je ne suis clairement pas le public cible pour ce genre de jeu... Je vais me forcer à finir les 2 dernières parties mais après plus jamais je joue à ce genre de jeu... En tout cas merci de m'avoir fait confirmer ce qu'instinctivement je pensais  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

Oui, c'est du QTE pur. Le gameplay est relativement inexistant. Y'en a qui accrochent (j'ai adoré les 4 saisons de The Walking Dead ainsi que The Wolf Among Us) et d'autres pas du tout.

De mon côté, j'ai commencé *The Spy Who Shrunk Me*, qui est sympa, mais sans plus.

Je suis aussi sur *Unravel* qui est très bien, mais EA fait quand même de la bonne merde. Il y a le client Origin pour lancer les jeux et le client EA (qui est en beta et qui est là pour remplacer Origin). J'ai les deux installés. Quand je démarre Unravel, il lance le client EA mais si je lance le client EA je ne vois pas Unravel dans ma liste. Ce matin, le client EA me dit que je n'ai pas le droit de lancer le jeu. J'essaie donc via Origin qui me dit que je n'ai pas de sauvegardes sur le cloud mais en local (ok, donc le nouveau client supporte pas les sauvegardes dans le cloud) et en jouant, je débloque un achievement. Or, en regardant après dans la liste, j'aurais déjà dû en débloquer plusieurs autres (au fur et à mesure que j'avance dans les niveaux en fait). Bref, leur nouveau client, il est bien nul, encore plus nul que Origin.

----------


## LanFy

Par contre j'ai les succès qui ont merdé pour l'épisode 2 et 3 apparemment ça vous l'a fait aussi?

----------


## LanFy

Bon fini The Walking Dead Saison 1. Les succès steam ont merdé pour le chapitre 2 et 3 mais définitivement je les recommencerait pas.
Clairement pas mon genre de jeu même si l'histoire est sympa.

----------


## Scylite

J'ai fini* Banner Saga 2* (j'avais fait le 1 il y a longtemps).

Mon avis sur le site (bien aimé) :
_Suite du premier que j'avais trouvé très sympathique malgré un gameplay un peu simple, le second est de l'exact même acabit. L'histoire se suit vraiment bien avec l'aspect "livre dont vous êtes le héros", des choix dont on a aucune idée des conséquences mais qu'on ne peut pas reprendre, des combats un peu mieux géré (par moi surtout). Vivement le 3 à un prochain event_ 

Et la preuve : 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Altay

J'ai commencé *Star Wars Squadrons* avec une expérience mitigée. Le jeu est très cool (j'ai fait les deux premières missions) et m'a permis de dépoussiérer mon vieux joystick Saitek Cyborg Evo Force. Dommage que le jeu n'implémente d'ailleurs pas de retour de force.

Par contre, quel merdier du point de vue logiciel. Sous Windows, ni la version Steam, ni la version Origin ne se lancent : le launcher démarre, le jeu s'ouvre, écran noir, crash. Aucun des fix trouvé sur le net ne fonctionne. Étrangement, j'ai lancé le jeu sous Linux via Proton et aucun problème.  ::blink::  Deux heures de perdues à essayer de faire marcher le bouzin.

----------


## FoxDy

> Alors je suis en plein dans *The Walking Dead* Saison 1 (J'ai fini la 3e partie cette nuit). Et qu'est ce que je m'ennuie...
> Je dis pas que l'histoire est mauvaise, c'est juste que le gameplay est mou de chez mou. C'est le même effet qu'avec *Oxenfree*, j'ai plus l'impression de regarder un film (auquel il y aurait encore plus de longueur) que de jouer à un jeu vidéo... Je ne suis clairement pas le public cible pour ce genre de jeu... Je vais me forcer à finir les 2 dernières parties mais après plus jamais je joue à ce genre de jeu... En tout cas merci de m'avoir fait confirmer ce qu'instinctivement je pensais


Comme tu dis, ça permet de faire le tri. Dorénavant tu n'auras plus à t'encombrer de ce type de jeu.  ::P: 

Pour rester dans le thème Telltale : je viens de terminer *The Enemy Within*. Premier épisode très mou, sur lequel je me suis beaucoup ennuyée, au point de croire que ce serait pénible d'aller au bout. Heureusement, le deuxième épisode a su capter mon attention et les suivants aussi, en étant tous moins longuets que le début du jeu. J'ai apprécié la prise de risque dans l'écriture, la relation possible entre Batman et le Joker, et le fait de nous mettre dans des situations très délicates. J'ai quelques regrets sur mon aventure, surtout concernant un des personnages (j'ai loupé l'occasion de libérer Catwoman, alors que c'était mon souhait dès le départ), mais d'une certaine manière c'est ce qui est bon dans les Telltales : tout ne se passe pas toujours comme on le voudrait. 

Ça reste une aventure en demi-teinte pour moi, même si je garderai un bon souvenir de la seconde partie du jeu. Et qu'il a su me faire rire à certains moments. Je vais surtout retourner à mes comics.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Kaelis

Le premier contact avec Oxenfree est bien rude... musique trop forte comparée aux dialogues sans possibilité de baisser le son dans les options, menu des options qui enregistre les commandes une fois sur trois (une première) et les choix de dialogues qui doivent être faits en un éclair et en coupant la parole aux autres personnages  ::huh:: 

Même pour un jeu "narratif" pour lequel on pourrait avoir des indulgences ça fait tâche.

----------


## LanFy

> Le premier contact avec Oxenfree est bien rude... musique trop forte comparée aux dialogues sans possibilité de baisser le son dans les options, menu des options qui enregistre les commandes une fois sur trois (une première) et les choix de dialogues qui doivent être faits en un éclair et en coupant la parole aux autres personnages 
> 
> Même pour un jeu "narratif" pour lequel on pourrait avoir des indulgences ça fait tâche.


Tiens c'est marrant, j'ai pas eu un seul soucis avec ce jeu tant au niveau des commandes qu'au niveau du son...

----------


## doggy d

En parallèle de *HITMAN* (à mi-parcours du jeu), je me suis lancé dans *VIRTUA FIGHTER 5 ULTIMATE SHODOWN*.

Après 3h de jeu, tant en arcade solo qu'en vs local avec mon fils, je confirme la grande qualité du titre:
- c'est très beau/propre (la patte "Sega" de la grande époque arcade rehaussée par le studio derrière la série YAKUZA), 
- franchement accessible a priori (seulement 3 boutons, pied-poing-garde),
- tout en garantissant une profonde richesse de gameplay sur le long terme (chaque perso dispose d'un nombre incroyable de coups/combinaisons/possibilités),
- les combats s'enchainent naturellement de sorte qu'on a vraiment la bonne impression de s'améliorer en "digérant" progressivement le feeling "réaliste" de la physique et des coups, 
- garanti sans artifice aucun (pas d'explosion de couleurs dans les impacts à la TEKKEN, pas de boule de feu à la SF, pas de jauge de super/ex/DM/SDM/ultra/blablabla... des 99,99 % des jeux de combats actuels...), bref c'est le gameplay unique de VIRTUA FIGHTER,
- malheureusement une expérience online en dents de scie (techniquement aléatoire en termes de connexion + nombre de joueurs restreints et surtout forcément d'un niveau assez élevé).

ça fait en tout cas plaisir de rejouer à un tel jeu en 2022.

----------


## LanFy

Bon voilà. Metro 2033 terminé (enfin du moins une des fins). Je savais que l'histoire était sympa car ça fait quelque années qu'un pote me dit de lire les livres mais du coup je pense que je m'y mets ce soir sur ces bouquins!
Pas eu de bugs, le jeu se plie une première fois assez rapidement, y a l'air d'avoir quelques trucs à ramasser pendant le jeu pour accentuer le côté découverte et c'est suffisamment accessible pour qu'on ait pas besoin de revenir sans cesse au dernier checkpoint.
Franchement mon jeu préféré des 5!
Ce qui clos mon event!

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, ben, celui-là, je le terminerai pas...




> J'abandonne *The Spy Who Shrunk Me*. Sur le papier, c'est sympa : une comédie d'espionnage avec des gadgets rigolos pour se débarrasser des ennemis ou les éviter. En pratique, c'est un peu trop approximatif et ça manque de checkpoints pour moi. Je serais sans doute arrivé au bout en me forçant un peu, mais j'ai quand même autre chose à faire de mon temps libre. Dommage, j'espérais mieux que ça.

----------


## Nacodaco

J'ai commencé *Mark of The Ninja* qui était depuis un moment dans la """short""" list.

Le design est efficace et les contrôles ont un super feeling. Je ne devrais pas avoir trop de mal à le terminer pour l'event  :;):

----------


## LanFy

Dites? c'est moi ou ils ne valident plus les inscriptions sur BLAEO?

----------


## madgic

Je suis moi aussi sur The Walking Dead, au début de l'épisode 3. J'ai beaucoup aimé l'épisode 2 et graphiquement ça tient encore bien la route. J'ai juste du mal avec la caméra qu'on peut pas faire pivoter librement pour regarder autour de soi, comme dans les Life is Strange par exemple. Après c'est sorti quelques années avant et fixer l'angle de vue permet de ne pas modéliser ce qu'on ne voit pas. Les QTE ne me gènent pas parce que c'est juste deux touches et on a largement le temps et il y en a au final pas beaucoup.

----------


## LanFy

> Je suis moi aussi sur The Walking Dead, au début de l'épisode 3. J'ai beaucoup aimé l'épisode 2 et graphiquement ça tient encore bien la route. J'ai juste du mal avec la caméra qu'on peut pas faire pivoter librement pour regarder autour de soi, comme dans les Life is Strange par exemple. Après c'est sorti quelques années avant et fixer l'angle de vue permet de ne pas modéliser ce qu'on ne voit pas. Les QTE ne me gènent pas parce que c'est juste deux touches et on a largement le temps et il y en a au final pas beaucoup.


Oui mais c'est mou niveau gameplay  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Dites? c'est moi ou ils ne valident plus les inscriptions sur BLAEO?


Ça a toujours été le gros bordel, moi j'ai renoncé, jamais compris comment faire. Désolé de ne pas pouvoir plus t'aider.

----------


## Kulfy

Ce n'est pas bien sorcier, il faut juste mettre un message ici, comme l'a fait Lanfy : https://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...search?page=23
Mais le process est manuel, donc ça peut parfois prendre un peu de temps. La personne qui s'en occupe habituellement n'a pas l'air de s'être connectée depuis ~3 semaines.
@Lanfy : tu peux peut-être tenter ta chance sur le forum steam ?

De mon côté, terminé un deuxième jeu avec Tomb Raider (2013) :




> Les premières heures de jeu, et la découverte de cette île perdue au milieu du pacifique m'avaient bien intrigué.
> 
> Mais tout cela laisse vite la place à un collect-a-thon, une longue litanie de combats mollassons et des QTE en pagaille.
> Les "énigmes" sont vraiment risibles, c'est dommage j'en attendais bien plus des différents tombeaux, après avoir joué à Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light.
> 
> Bref, au moins je m'épargnerai la suite, apparemment du même acabit.

----------


## darkvador

Spoiler Alert! 






J'ai fini A short hike, c'est mignon, pas très long mais pas bien folichon non plus. On est en vacances sur une ile sans réseaux et le seul lieu où l'on peut capter est tout en haut de la montagne. On parcours donc l'ile en quête du matériel pour pouvoir grimper le plus haut possible tout en discutant avec les personnes que l'on croise.



Spoiler Alert! 





Fini également A normal lost phone que j'ai fait sur téléphone. On joue une personne ayant trouvé un téléphone perdu. Le jeu consiste à parcourir le téléphone (message, mails , photo...) pour découvrir la personne à qui appartient le téléphone et comprendre pourquoi elle a disparu et où. J'ai vraiment bien aimé, l'image que l'on se fait du propriétaire du téléphone et de ses proches changes petit à petit au fur et à mesure que l'on découvre des informations de plus en plus cachés. Je le recommande chaudement.

Merci pour ces jeux pierrecastor je ne les aurais certainement jamais fait sans l'event.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Fini également A normal lost phone que j'ai fait sur téléphone. [...] Je le recommande chaudement.


Dans ce cas je te conseille sa "suite", Another Lost Phone. C'est le même principe mais avec une autre histoire. Évidemment, ne pas enchaîner les deux pour éviter la surdose.

----------


## sebarnolds

*Unravel* est chouette mais très lent. Comme j'avais besoin de me défouler un peu plus, j'ai lancé *Dead Rising*. A la base, je suis pas fan du principe "rogue" (quand on meurt, on peut choisir de recommencer le jeu en gardant ses stats). Pourtant il faut bien reconnaitre que ça marche : en 3h, j'ai recommencé 2-3x le jeu et ça m'a permis d'arriver au niveau 7 et de mieux connaitre la carte et les mécaniques du jeu. Du coup, en moins d'1h, je viens de recommencer une partie et d'arriver au même stade que précédemment.

----------


## pierrecastor

@darkvador : Cool, content que ces deux jeux t'ont plu.

----------


## Kulfy

Et troisième jeu avec *Super Amazing Wagon Adventure*






> C'était très con, mais je me suis quand même bien amusé 
> 
> Je trouvais le jeu terriblement difficile, jusqu'à ce que je finisse par débloquer le Diseased Wagon, et que je termine le jeu, avec mes trois persos encore vivants. 
> J'ai alors relancé le jeu par curiosité pour tester un wagon que je venais de débloquer (le moderne) et ... j'ai re-terminé le jeu dans la foulée !
> 
> Au niveau des points négatifs, je trouve la police pixellisée illisible, c'est embêtant quand le texte ne reste à l'écran que quelques secondes et qu'il faut rusher pour savoir ce qui va nous attendre au prochain écran. 
> Dommage également que l'enchaînement des scènes soit aussi rigide, j'aurais préféré un peu plus de folie dans la structure des niveaux. Rejouer les premiers niveaux est vite lassant.


J'y aurais clairement jamais touché, alors merci de l'avoir fait sortir du backlog  :;):

----------


## LanFy

La personne qui validait sur BLAEO a l'air d'être de retour! Tentez l'inscription  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

*Alpha Protocol* (1/5)



Spoiler Alert! 









Très bonne surprise, je m'attendais à un jeu à moitié pété comme le sont ces jeux de rôle "cultes" mais sortis dans la douleur. La majeure partie de ce qui est proposé fonctionne correctement et le jeu ne manque pas de qualités donc, au bout du compte, les passages frustrants se diluent à peu près dans l'aventure.

Le scénario est convaincant même si le premier contact est un peu rude, cette histoire clichetoneuse de trafic d'armes au Moyen-Orient et le protagoniste taillé comme un Action Man m'ont endormi tout de suite et rendu les premières heures assez pénibles. Le reste n'est pas particulièrement original sauf que les enjeux au centre de chaque chapitre se révèlent d'actualité, je me suis même dit que le jeu était peut-être plus intéressant qu'à sa date de sortie en 2010. Par exemple je pense que le sujet de l'indépendance d'un pays à une grande puissance voisine (en l'occurrence Taïwan vis-à-vis de la Chine) m'a plus intéressé qu'en 2010 où je me serais peut-être arrêté au nanar d'espionnage que le jeu sait être avec ses sociétés secrètes et personnages improbables  ::happy2:: 

Concernant les dialogues, ça m'a paru écrit soigneusement et le système de réponses à donner rapidement ne plombe pas le rythme des discussions ce qui est appréciable... même si résumer les répliques possibles en un seul mot est parfois insuffisant pour comprendre ce qui va être dit par notre personnage. C'est plutôt rare mais on peut se retrouver à dire le contraire de ce qu'on voulait exprimer. Je ne suis pas certain que les choix faits aient de gros impacts sur la trame principale, j'ai plus souvent eu l'impression que ça alimentait des digressions ou que ça nous valait des remarques sur mesure très bien intégrées aux conversations mais n'ayant fait le jeu qu'une seule fois je peux me tromper. Je regrette que le jeu semble miser beaucoup sur la mort de certains personnages (dans ma partie en tout cas) alors que, manque de bol, ce sont ceux que j'avais décidé de détester.

Le gameplay se situerait entre le médiocre et le correct, pour tout dire j'ai été plutôt satisfait de l'infiltration qui est tout à fait envisageable en investissant quelques points dans la compétence associée. Bon la partie fusillade en revanche, ça a été une souffrance donc si je peux donner un conseil : oubliez les fusils à pompe ! Enfin dans l'ensemble c'est plus "jouable" qu'un Bloodlines et dans certains domaines qu'un Fallout récent.

Parmi les idées sous-exploitées, il y en a une très bonne restée inaboutie : la chasse aux informations qui permettent d'en savoir plus sur les personnages principaux et qui pourraient servir à retourner une conversation en notre faveur (ce que le jeu appelle les "secret facts").

Je terminerais sur la technique : le jeu reste tout à fait agréable à l'œil mais ce champ de vision par défaut à 60 degrés...  :Gerbe:  Sans rentrer dans les détails et sachant qu'on peut facilement régler le problème en jouant au clavier et que j'ai joué à la manette, mieux vaut peut-être jouer au clavier. Je n'ai même pas essayé parce que le jeu semble taillé pour le pad.

Le contrat du jeu de rôle dans un univers d'espion est rempli, ça change des gobelins et des extraterrestres ! Je le conseillerais volontiers malgré les défauts, on a subit bien pire dans le genre  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Et troisième jeu avec *Super Amazing Wagon Adventure*
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/D9mKWRC/20220317210154-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> J'y aurais clairement jamais touché, alors merci de l'avoir fait sortir du backlog


Content que tu lui aies donné sa chance  :;):

----------


## Altay

> *Alpha Protocol* (1/5)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est à mon avis un jeu mésestimé alors qu'on y retrouve beaucoup des qualités d'Obsidian, en dépit des errements du projet et des problèmes de financement par Sega. Ravi que le jeu t'ait plu du coup, mon prosélytisme paie enfin !  ::happy2::

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais enfin il lui a quand même mis 1 sur 5.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nacodaco

> J'ai commencé *Mark of The Ninja* qui était depuis un moment dans la """short""" list.
> 
> Le design est efficace et les contrôles ont un super feeling. Je ne devrais pas avoir trop de mal à le terminer pour l'event


Terminé *Mark of The Ninja*. Je vais être bref : c'était cool.

Le jeu est plus court que ce que je pensais (6.4h vs 10h annoncées).

----------


## FoxDy

Contente que le jeu t'ait plu ! La liste te motive quand même assez ?

----------


## Nacodaco

> Contente que le jeu t'ait plu ! La liste te motive quand même assez ?


Oui !

Je pense que *Mark of The Ninja* est le seul jeu que j'aurai lancé en temps normal, donc l'event est déjà un succès pour moi  ::lol::  Il reste deux semaines, donc je vais sûrement en finir au moins un autre.

Je pense continuer avec *Puzzle Agent*. J'aime le genre et je verrai vite si j'accroche ou non.

----------


## Flad

Bon.
J'ai réussi la 1ère épreuve de chaque dé à ma disposition.
J'en arrête donc là avec Dicey Dungeon.
Par contre : 
- il me reste apparemment au moins 1 perso non débloqué ;
- j'ai pas pris le screen qui peut servir de preuve  ::|:  .

Pour la suite de l'event, ca devient compliqué pour moi puisque j'ai mis le nez dans 2 gouffres à temps sur la ps5 avec Horizon Zero Dawn et Bloodborne.
Et en plus j'ai gagné un jeu chez les généreux.
Mais bon. J'ai au moins 1 jeu fait  ::lol::

----------


## Eurok

> Oui !
> 
> Je pense que *Mark of The Ninja* est le seul jeu que j'aurai lancé en temps normal, donc l'event est déjà un succès pour moi  Il reste deux semaines, donc je vais sûrement en finir au moins un autre.
> 
> Je pense continuer avec *Puzzle Agent*. J'aime le genre et je verrai vite si j'accroche ou non.


Mark of the Ninja est vraiment cool pour la partie infiltration, il laisse même la possibilité de le faire en mode bourrin sans pitié. Son point faible reste selon moi le scenario un peu  simpliste ou plutôt déjà vu (c'est vrai spoil, si tu veux le faire ne regarde pas ! ) ->

Spoiler Alert! 


y compris au niveau du twist

.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Mark of the Ninja est vraiment cool pour la partie infiltration, il laisse même la possibilité de le faire en mode bourrin sans pitié. Son point faible reste selon moi le scenario un peu  simpliste ou plutôt déjà vu


Je l'ai déjà terminé  ::P:  Le scénario m'a laissé de marbre. J'ai vraiment joué uniquement pour le gameplay (ça n'a pas empêché d'aimer le jeu).

----------


## Woshee

Ca y'est premier jeu temriné !  ::lol:: 

Après avoir commencé Undertale, et Hitman 3, j'ai bien accroché à* Alan Wake*

Je suis une grosse flipette, du coup j'y ai joué de jour avec bien de la lumière autour. Je conçois que c'est pas le jeu le plus flippant du monde, mais par exemple j'ai pu jouer que 10 minutes à Amnesia, et j'ai dû arréter Alien Isolation au moment où on voit l'alien pour la première fois....  :tired: 

J'ai été très agréablement surpris par l'ambiance et le scénario. On s'attache pas mal aux différents personnages, même les secondaires, et comme dans un film on a envie d'en savoir plus sur ce qui se trame. On est en plein dans le fantastique, franchement j'ai toujours voulu en savoir plus. Les collectibles sont bien intégrés au jeu sous forme de pages de manuscrit qui ont un vrai sens dans le scénario. Pas de bol, ils se sont dit qu'ils allaient aussi rajoutés des trucs inutiles comme des thermos de café à collectionner... Typiquement le genre de truc qui n'aide pas à l'immersion. 
Visuellement ça tient incroyablement bien la route (alors que c'était pas la version remake). Des textures et des modèles font un peu cheap, mais la gestion des lumières, des ombres, et des effets visuels divers envoie vraiment du pâté. Pour un jeu génération x360 je trouve ça assez exceptionnel. Même si on est globalement sur des rails, il y a des passages avec des coins cachés qui poussent à l'exploration, et les passages en voiture qui ouvrent vraiment le monde. 
Bon là où c'était moins fou c'est côté gameplay. Je crois que le jeu c'était bien fait bashé là dessus à l'époque, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de combat et que c'est pas palpitant. L'idée de l'utilisation de la lumière pendant les affrontements est cool, mais en fait c'est super répétitif, il y a peu d'ennemis différents, et certains sont justes pénibles (je cours super vite, vas y essaye de m'éclairer lol !) En plus de ça, le perso est pas très mobile, des ennemis popent parfois dans son dos sans qu'il soit toujours évident d'en avoir conscience. 
Du coup, j'avoue que j'ai non seulement joué en facile, mais qu'en plus je me suis rajouté des munitions gratos par le menu développeur pour pas me faire chier avec ça.

Du coup je sais pas si je l'aurai lancé sans l'event, j'en suis bien content, merci !

----------


## Kaelis

*Oxenfree* (2/5)



Spoiler Alert! 









Pas convaincu, le jeu n'a pas forcément mes faveurs en n'ayant que l'adjectif "narratif" sur sa carte de visite mais j'aurais pu avoir des indulgences s'il était mieux fichu.

Le rythme n'est pas terrible, c'est assez lent et répétitif. Les quatre heures et demie pour atteindre le générique m'ont paru ingrates.

Il y a même quelques bugs frustrants, je ne sais pas si c'est intentionnel mais les vibrations de la manette restent souvent allumées alors que le récepteur radio est rangé.

J'ai trouvé le jeu gênant à l'oreille, les bavardages des personnages se superposent fréquemment et le système de dialogue qui incite à couper la chique à l'interlocuteur pour placer sa réplique empire les choses. La musique incessante n'aide pas à la compréhension et sans critiquer les efforts des doubleurs, j'ai entendu des jeunes adultes alors qu'il est question d'adolescents.

Pour finir sur du positif : le jeu est très joli et j'ai bien aimé le côté paranormal de l'histoire qui m'a suffisamment intéressé pour que je termine le jeu, même si les dialogues confus rendent le mystère plus compliqué à comprendre qu'il ne l'est.

Pas ma came ma bon, j'ai acheté le jeu faut assumer  ::ninja::

----------


## leeoneil

Moi je n'ai toujours pas terminé un seul jeu.
Je me suis lancé dans "*D4 : Dark Dream Don't Die*".
Le truc parfait pour cet event, je n'aurais jamais lancé le jeu tout seul.
Déjà je ne savais même pas ce qu'il faisait dans ma biblio steam, et je ne comprenais pas vraiment ce que c'était comme jeu.

Après quelques heures dessus, je peux catégoriser, il fait partie de la grande famille des "jeux de merde".  ::ninja:: 
En gros c'est un "film interactif", un espèce de walking dead mais sans l'illusion du choix.
Pour que ça ressemble à un jeu, ils ont collés plein de minis jeu tous plus pourrave les uns que les autres, ou des espèces d'action contextuelles à la souris.
ça tient le joueur éveillé quoi.
Plus tordu, ils ont également ajouté une espèce de gestion de la barre de vie du héros... Mais pourquoi ?  ::O: 
Pourquoi devoir gérer une barre de vie dans une aventure "point and click" ?
Ah oui, toujours pour faire croire que l'on joue. Comme ça on est obligé de cliquer sur des trucs et des machins qui n'ont aucun rapport avec l'histoire..
On peut même "acheter" des trucs, comme des costumes dans le jeu... Mais pourquoi ????????

Ensuite ce "machin" est découpé en chapitres.
Toute les heures de jeux on a droit à 2 génériques d'intro (oui pas un seul, 2 !) puis les crédits COMPLET où tu crois enfin être débarrassé mais non, un autre chapitre se lance.
C'est infernal.
Je n'arrive pas à m'intéresser à l'histoire WTF, aux persos tous plus nuls et caricaturaux les uns que les autres, aux expressions gogols, aux actions ridicules, aux dialogues d'une lenteur et longueur mortelle (mais non zappable)...
C'est horrible comme expérience mais j'en rigole !  ::P:  

Bon, mais comme je suis maniaque je vais le finir !  ::XD:: 

Ah et j'ai découvert que c'était ma copine qui m'avait offert ça il y a fort longtemps, sur la base d'une vidéo steam qu'elle trouvait cool...  ::P: 

Kaelis tu y as joué ou t'as choisis au pif ?  ::siffle::

----------


## LanFy

Pourtant il a des avis très positifs sur Steam ton jeu...
Mais vu ta description c'est un gros NOPE pour moi  :haha:

----------


## Kaelis

> Kaelis tu y as joué ou t'as choisis au pif ?


Je n'y ai pas joué et il y a très peu de retours sur ce jeu du coup je t'en ai commandé un  ::ninja:: 

Il me semblait pas que c'était si calamiteux, pas fait exprès je le jure !

----------


## leeoneil

C'est pas vraiment un jeu, c'est une expérience.  ::P: 

Ah et je viens de chercher des infos, le jeu n'est pas du tout fini en plus.
Il devait y avoir une "saison 2" mais ça ne se fera jamais, donc l'histoire super géniale dont je me contrefou ne va pas avoir de fin.
Je suis dégoutté d'avance, olala ça va être terrible à vivre !  ::P: 
(donc avec un peu de chance la torture ne devrait plus être très longue).

Et je découvre que c'était un jeu kinect en fait, ce qui explique les actions pourries à faire régulièrement avec la souris.
M'enfin avec une kinect ça doit être encore plus gonflant.

----------


## Kaelis

Ah mince, pas un cadeau donc  ::sad::

----------


## NFafa

J'ai terminé *Celeste*  !



Spoiler Alert! 






Le level-design du premier niveau m'avait un poil fait peur en me laissant croire qu'il y avait moult chemins, mais j'ai vite été rassuré, les pièces optionnelles étant assez faciles à reconnaître. Je trouve le design vraiment bof pour sa partie gros pixels, mais avec des illustrations mignonnes comme tout. L'histoire se laisse bien suivre et paraît cohérente même si le sujet ne m'a pas beaucoup parlé. Le coeur du jeu, c'est quand même le gameplay (plateforme), et à ce niveau c'est vraiment au poil, c'est précis, ça va vite, les nouvelles techniques sont bien amenés, la courbe de difficulté est bonne, et globalement les tableaux sont d'une taille raisonnable. C'est quand même difficile, et je suis mort (très) souvent mais je ne crois pas avoir ragé une seule fois ! 

Bon par contre les PNJ n'ont pas trop apprécié ma tarte aux 6 fraises, qu'ils aillent les chercher eux-mêmes !  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai terminé *Celeste*  !


Bravo !  ::): 

C'est un jeu qui est souvent proposé ici, mais rarement terminé.

----------


## darkvador

J'ai terminé A Fisherman's Tale en environ 1h.

Vraiment une super expérience, je pense que c'est un des meilleurs jeu pour commencer en douceur la VR.
On guide une marionnette dans différents puzzle assez simple mais utilisant merveilleusement les perspectives et les caractéristiques de la VR. 

Je le recommande chaudement.   

Je pense pas que je finirais Hidden Folks, j'adore les où est Charlie mais là sur un PC fixe je suis moyennement fan, sur une tablette je l'aurais surement fait.

Jotun je l'avais commencé sur un autre event, je n'avais pas accroché non plus, je vais quand même lui redonner une chance on verra bien

----------


## Kaelis

*Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition* (3/5)



Spoiler Alert! 









Je n'ai fait que la campagne solo, 4 heures et demie toute mouillée sur la balance. Évidemment c'est d'un niveau supérieur à ce qu'on peut trouver ailleurs avec un scénario et des scénettes qui ne se contentent pas de faire papoter les personnages dans des arènes.

Cela étant dit ça reste hideux et d'une ringardise assez triste, même pas moyen de rire de l'Éclair en collant rouge, ni de Flotte Man et ses crustacés géants et encore moins de la Flèche Verte et ses vannes à deux francs. J'ai un peu de mal à mettre le doigt dessus mais je crois que c'est un problème récurrent avec les super-héros qui sont trop "sacrés" pour lâcher la bride là où les Mortal Kombat en profitent pour faire dans le nanar. Les deux sont crétins, MK le sait, Injustice ne s'en rend pas compte.

Je n'ai pas eu trop de soucis côté gameplay (je suis une brêle en jeu de baston) même si les subtilités présentées dans le tuto me sont complètement passées au-dessus de la tête... ça ne pose problème qu'aux moments où l'IA trouve qu'on s'en sort trop bien et nous inflige une correction. Suffit de relancer le combat et l'adversaire baisse son niveau d'un cran pour s'excuser de la peignée infligée.

C'est mieux que Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe dont je n'ai pas un grand souvenir mais je conseillerais plutôt MK 9 ou 10. Injustice 2 a l'air plus classe sinon.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ca y'est premier jeu temriné ! 
> 
> Après avoir commencé Undertale, et Hitman 3, j'ai bien accroché à* Alan Wake*
> 
> 
> Visuellement ça tient incroyablement bien la route (alors que c'était pas la version remake). Des textures et des modèles font un peu cheap, mais la gestion des lumières, des ombres, et des effets visuels divers envoie vraiment du pâté. Pour un jeu génération x360 je trouve ça assez exceptionnel. Même si on est globalement sur des rails, il y a des passages avec des coins cachés qui poussent à l'exploration, et les passages en voiture qui ouvrent vraiment le monde.


Lorsqu'il est sorti c'était un des jeu les plus impressionnant sur console X360, et c'est vrai qu'il vieillit encore bien. Pour moi c'est un classique.




> * Alan Wake*
> 
> Du coup, j'avoue que j'ai non seulement joué en facile, mais qu'en plus je me suis rajouté des munitions gratos par le menu développeur pour pas me faire chier avec ça.


Même en difficile on est très large en munitions et batteries.

----------


## doggy d

J'ai commencé "Stick It to the Man", franchement j'aime bien, un peu dans l'esprit de "The Cave" que j'avais adoré.

----------


## leeoneil

Ah ben *D4* était terminé, mais le jeu n'est même pas foutu de le dire...  ::|: 
On clique sur "continuer" dans le menu principal, comme à chaque fois entre 2 chapitres et...
Le jeu repart à zéro...
Au cas où on veuille débloquer tous les costumes probablement....
Je pense que l'expérience a durée 4 heures, j'ai eu l'impression de jouer 3 semaines...  ::P:

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai terminé *Celeste*  !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://zupimages.net/up/22/12/4qr1.jpg
> 
> ...


Ahah, ils ont fait une reflexion pour les 6 fraises XD
En tout cas bravo à toi, le jeu t'a plu sans plus, mais tu es allé au bout donc bravo. Pour ma part, j'avoue être tombé amoureux du jeu j'avais fini par aller toutes les chercher ces putain de fraises^^ Mais c'est le niveau optionnel dans les nuages, qui est venu à bout de moi au moment ou il me demande d'avoir tous les cœurs du jeu, y compris de toutes les faces B et C...

----------


## Kulfy

*Quatrième* et dernier jeu validé pour ma part, le dernier (Devil may Cry) ne me tentant pas trop. 

*Samorost 3*




> Dans la lignée de Samorost 2 et de Botanicula, Amanita Design propose un nouveau point & click, avec des animations et des bruitages toujours aussi parfaits.
> Comme pour Machinarium, une aide est incorporée IG pour débloquer sur les écrans où l'on croit pourtant avoir tout cliqué.
> 
> S'il faut lui faire quelques reproches :
> - certaines animations un peu longuettes (le décollage / l'atterrissage sur les différentes planètes) qui peut finir par agacer
> - certains éléments qui ne sont cliquables que lorsqu'on est à proximité, obligeant à balader le personnage dans l'écran pour savoir si quelque chose est cliquable ou non
> - un petit manque de lisibilité : il m'est arrivé de ne pas voir qu'un autre écran était accessible à côté
> 
> Mais c'est vraiment pour pinailler, j'ai passé un excellent moment


Encore merci pour la liste doggy d, et bonne fin d'event aux autres !

----------


## Scylite

Troisième jeu de terminé pour moi, avec Abzu !



Spoiler Alert! 


Un jeu apaisant, joli, court comme il faut pour ce genre. J'ai trouvé ça très sympathique, surtout pour accompagner ma migraine de COVID, mais il m'a tout de même manqué un petit quelque chose, une narration un poil plus élaborée, un truc qui m'aurait impliqué un peu plus. Je suis content de l'avoir fait néanmoins !



Preuve de fin : 


Spoiler Alert! 






Pas sûr que j'en fasse un quatrième mais je suis déjà content !

----------


## doggy d

> Encore merci pour la liste doggy d, et bonne fin d'event aux autres !


 Avec plaisir  :;): 

Pour ma part je valide 2 jeux d'un coup:

*HITMAN* :
Super jeu, avec des milliards de possibilités.
Il faut juste savoir où chercher son plaisir et s'y arrêter:
- Pour ma part, le plaisir de Hitman est de découvrir un niveau de manière totalement libre en fouinant au gré du hasard/des dialogues pour trouver des solutions pragmatiques de mise à mort (pas forcément les plus optimales).
- Pour d'autres, ce sera de faire et refaire les niveaux pour les connaitre par cœur, avec un syndrome perfectionniste/collectionniste mais en acceptant, par définition, un grand sentiment de répétitititititvité.
En conclusion, un grand jeu qui se déguste avec modération.

*STICK IT TO THE MAN* : 
Bon petit jeu, original, frais, bien réalisé (superbe direction artistique, voix et musiques de qualité), complètement barré au niveau de l'humour. 
Un vrai bon dessin animé humoristique sans prétention
Content de l'avoir fait.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé Dead Rising que m'a offert acdctabs via cpcgifts :




> Alors, ça commence bien avec des tonnes de zombies. Au début, on galère, on se fait buter. Le principe est de pouvoir recommencer une partie en gardant ses statistiques (capacités, vie...), donc on arrive à monter correctement en puissance en 2-3h et on commence à prendre goût à l'aventure.
> 
> Le hic, c'est que le jeu apporte de la variété avec des boss (parfois optionnels, parfois pas) appelés psychopathes dans le jeu. Le premier passe plus ou moins, le second nous explose avec un fusil de sniper et pas moyen de l'approcher facilement. Quand le principe du jeu consiste à courir parmi les zombies et de se défendre avec les moyens du bord (poubelles, battes, caisses enregistreuses...), ça le fait pas de se farcir un mec avec un fusil de sniper. Et progressivement, on se retrouve avec des situations de plus en plus abusées jusqu'au bouquet final à base de soldats sacs à PV avec mitrailleuses. Faut préciser aussi que la visée est bien pourrie dans le jeu (quand on trouve une arme à feu, ce qu'on arrive à faire assez facilement quand on connait un peu mieux les lieux).
> 
> Au final, j'ai passé un bon moment, mais surtout parce que je ne me suis pas pris la tête et que j'ai utilisé un trainer pour ne pas me faire buter (oui, je sais, c'est nul, mais je n'aurais sans doute pas fini le jeu sans). J'ai été surpris, l'histoire était plus développée que ce à quoi je m'attendais.


J'aurai sans doute le temps de finir aussi Unravel et ça sera tout pour mon event.

----------


## madgic

Et de 1 avec The Walking Dead !




> J'ai bien aimé. Entre le scénario, l'ambiance, le gameplay qui n'a pas trop de QTE et l'abscence de collectibles pour se concentrer sur l'histoire. Le rythme est aussi plutôt bien et pas si lent que ça. Juste la caméra qui est un peu perturbante qui ne pivote pas librement pour regarder autour de soi, comme dans les Life is Strange par exemple.
> 
> Bref une belle aventure. J'ai d'ailleurs acheté le dlc et la suite avec les 3 saisons suivantes qui étaient en soldes au début du mois.
> 
> ps : je je connaissais pas Walkind dead, n'ayant ni vu la série ni lu les bd.


Encore merci pour la découverte, j'y aurais jamais joué sans l'event  :;):  

Et c'est mon premier Telltale complet. J'avais fait le tout début de The Wolf Among Us lors d'un précédent event mais les textes qu'en anglais avec les choix en temps limités m'avait fait arrêté si je me souvient bien.

----------


## sebarnolds

Si tu avais aimé la première, les suivantes devraient te plaire même si elles sont un peu moins bien. Ma préférence : 1, 4, 2, 3 je pense. Par contre, les DLCs, tu aurais pu t'en passer  ::):

----------


## madgic

> Si tu avais aimé la première, les suivantes devraient te plaire même si elles sont un peu moins bien. Ma préférence : 1, 4, 2, 3 je pense. Par contre, les DLCs, tu aurais pu t'en passer


J'ai juste pris 400 days, en partie pour tenter de faire le 100% de succès  ::siffle::  Et les avis sont plutôt positif. Par contre j'ai pas pris The Walking Dead: Michonne.

----------


## Nacodaco

Je garde un bon souvenir de *400 days* mais à l'époque il n'y avait rien d'autre à se mettre sous la dent  ::P:  En tout cas je classerais dans le même ordre que toi Sebarnolds.

----------


## Flad

> Bon.
> J'ai réussi la 1ère épreuve de chaque dé à ma disposition.
> J'en arrête donc là avec Dicey Dungeon.
> Par contre : 
> - il me reste apparemment au moins 1 perso non débloqué ;
> - j'ai pas pris le screen qui peut servir de preuve  .
> 
> Pour la suite de l'event, ca devient compliqué pour moi puisque j'ai mis le nez dans 2 gouffres à temps sur la ps5 avec Horizon Zero Dawn et Bloodborne.
> Et en plus j'ai gagné un jeu chez les généreux.
> Mais bon. J'ai au moins 1 jeu fait


La capture/preuve pour Dicey : 


Spoiler Alert! 






En résumé : trop de random tue le random.

----------


## pierrecastor

> Et de 1 avec The Walking Dead !
> 
> 
> 
> Encore merci pour la découverte, j'y aurais jamais joué sans l'event  
> 
> Et c'est mon premier Telltale complet. J'avais fait le tout début de The Wolf Among Us lors d'un précédent event mais les textes qu'en anglais avec les choix en temps limités m'avait fait arrêté si je me souvient bien.


Y'a un patch FR pour The Wolf Among US : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Qry91b1vY

Si tu aime les telltale, ça serait dommage de passer à coté, l'univers des comics Fables est trop bien.

----------


## CornedBeer

Deux jeux supplémentaires finis pour ma part.

*A Short Hike*



> C'est super chouette. On joue Claire, un petit oiseau, qui cherche à faire capter son téléphone sur l'île où elle se trouve en vacances avec sa tante. Pour cela elle doit grimper au sommet de la montagne.
> C'est un jeu d'exploration absolument pas prise de tête. Les graphismes, l'histoire, les protagonistes, tout est mignon sans être niais. C'est vraiment un jeu feelgood.
> La carte en elle-même n'est pas très grande, mais elle est bien fournie en trésors ou PNJ. C'est le compromis parfait à mes yeux pour proposer un jeu court mais avec un contenu suffisamment conséquent.
> Le système de progression est excellent, de sorte qu'une fois le jeu terminé on est suffisamment "stuffé" pour pouvoir se balader dans toute la map à la recherche de tous les secrets sans trop de contraintes.
> Je me suis pris au jeu à fouiller la carte de fond en comble, j'ai presque débloqué tous les succès, je vais essayer de continuer à fouiner pour arriver aux 100%.



*Untitled Goose Game*



> Sur le papier il y a tout pour me plaire, c'est un petit jeu où l'on joue une oie qui doit faire des bêtises.
> Pour ça on a une liste d'objectif dans chaque "niveau" qu'il faut remplir pour passer au suivant.
> Dans la pratique c'est un peu galère,  déjà parce que la vue autour de l'oie n'est pas très grande (heureusement on peut passer en mode dezoomé sans appuyer constamment sur la gâchette via les options). Ensuite les contrôles sont un peu galère, avec la multitude de boutons (le coin coin, courir, prendre ou déposer des objets, se baisser, battre des ailes) on arrive parfois à s'emmêler les plumes. À côté de ça l'oie ne se contrôle pas au doigt et à l'œil, elle a une sorte d'inertie pour tourner en courant ce qui peut devenir frustrant lorsqu'on est poursuivi.
> Le dernier point noir, c'est la liste des objectifs, il n'est pas évident de saisir ce qu'il faut faire exactement pour certains d'entre eux. On se retrouve à tester des trucs, ce qui ne me dérangerait pas s'il y avait pas les autres défauts du jeu. Et on est pas mal dépendant des actions des humains, même si on peut les manipuler pour les faire intéragir comme on le souhaite (mais je m'en suis aperçu un peu tard), du coup ça prend du temps.
> Au final je me suis arrêté après le générique, pas le courage de faire les listes supplémentaires du Endgame.
> Content de l'avoir fait quand même, le concept est original, le design et les environnements sont chouettes, il y a juste la réalisation qui pèche un peu à mon goût. Je le conseillerais en petites sessions.


J'en suis à 4 jeux finis pour cet event, un record.  ::o: 
Pas sûr que je lance le dernier avant la fin de l'event, ça va dépendre de mon emploi du temps. En tout cas merci Nacodaco pour la liste. 

Et on a dépassé la moyenne de 2 jeux finis par participant, GG à vous !  :;):

----------


## Altay

Deuxième jeu terminé pour moi : *Star Wars Squadrons*. Il était sur ma liste depuis un moment et je ne suis pas déçu pour un sou, même pour un sous-doué comme moi c'est vraiment très plaisant à jouer. Même si le scénario du mode histoire est juste passable, les missions de vol sont cools et j'ai bien envie de tenter le mode VR à l'occasion. Une belle expérience.  :;): 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## doggy d

> Deuxième jeu terminé pour moi : *Star Wars Squadrons*. Il était sur ma liste depuis un moment et je ne suis pas déçu pour un sou, même pour un sous-doué comme moi c'est vraiment très plaisant à jouer. Même si le scénario du mode histoire est juste passable, les missions de vol sont cools et j'ai bien envie de tenter le mode VR à l'occasion. Une belle expérience. 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lutim.altay.fr/hH2FEkNn/B9r95P49.png


ça t'a pris combien d'heures de jeu ?
je l'ai dans ma liste mais n'ai plus beaucoup de temps cette semaine...

----------


## Kaelis

*Mirror's Edge* (4/5)



Spoiler Alert! 









Je me rappelle avoir tenté d'y jouer il y a plusieurs années et je n'avais pas accroché, le clavier et la souris peut-être.

Grâce à l'event je suis contraint de m'y remettre, à la manette cette fois-ci, et j'ai apprécié.

Le jeu est sorti en 2009 2008 sur consoles je vous mets au défi de m'en citer un autre dont la partie visuelle accuse moins le poids des années que Mirror's Edge  :Tap: 

Le gameplay très simple fait parfaitement le boulot. Tout est intuitif, les commandes et les chemins possibles même en l'absence de fléchage par objets rouges. Les fusillades n'ont rien à faire là mais restent peu nombreuses et assez faciles à truander, ça a beau être le fameux défaut du jeu je pense qu'on peut assez facilement faire abstraction.

Là où ça coince serait plutôt une certaine raideur dans les déplacements qui est tout à fait supportable dans les grands espaces mais n'est pas à son aise dans les séquences millimétrées, style sauter d'une gouttière à une autre (plombe systématiquement la séquence) ou devoir se caler pile en face de sa cible depuis une corniche ou une barre parallèle. Et vu le manque de checkpoints, je me suis retrouvé à faire 4 ou 5 fois les passages les plus nuls du jeu  ::(: 

C'est peu varié donc je conseillerais d'y jouer par petites sessions (une mission par jour) et ça fera l'affaire le peu de temps que dure le jeu, heureusement pour lui. Drôle d'idée d'en faire une suite.

----------


## darkvador

> ça t'a pris combien d'heures de jeu ?
> je l'ai dans ma liste mais n'ai plus beaucoup de temps cette semaine...


Perso j'ai mis une dizaine d'heure pour finir Star Wars Squadron.

----------


## Blackogg

> *Alpha Protocol* (1/5)
> 
> Le contrat du jeu de rôle dans un univers d'espion est rempli, ça change des gobelins et des extraterrestres ! Je le conseillerais volontiers malgré les défauts, on a subit bien pire dans le genre


Je zappe les backlog events comme un gros lâche depuis un moment, mais je suis toujours le topic parce que j'aime bien lire les retours sur des jeux qui ne font plus l'actualité depuis longtemps  :Mellow2: .
Je sors temporairement de mon lurk pour répondre à tes interrogations:
les choix que tu fais influencent bien le scénario, oui. Ils n'impactent pas la liste de missions disponibles (de mémoire, ça fait plus de 10 ans que j'y ai pas touché), mais ils peuvent changer les évènements en cours de mission, voire en rallonger/raccourcir certaines.
Idem, les persos qui vont mourir peuvent aussi beaucoup changer (même si ce n'est pas aussi binaire que ça, le fait que ceux que tu détestes soient morts n'est peut être pas complètement un hasard  ::ninja:: ) 
D'ailleurs, les "boss" de la mission finale, notamment, peuvent être plus ou moins nombreux et plus ou moins différents  ::): .
Quand au "secret facts", je crois me souvenir qu'il est tout à fait possible de retourner quelques situations en les utilisant au bon moment, mais ça reste très ponctuel.

Et donc si tu tolères le gameplay et que tu as fini le jeu en rookie, sache que ça te débloque la classe vétéran pour une nouvelle partie, qui est complètement pétée et permet grosso modo d'orienter le scénar comme tu le souhaites sans te prendre la tête (tant que tu joues infiltration et flingue pour torcher les missions, certes  ::ninja:: ). Ça facilite pas mal le replay si jamais tu es d'humeur à expérimenter  ::): .

----------


## LanFy

Sinon les amis, si jamais vous commencez à avoir votre backlog de jeux qui se vide de trop, j'ai mis à jour la liste de mes clés à offrir sur le topic ad-hoc  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

> Sinon les amis, si jamais vous commencez à avoir votre backlog de jeux qui se vide de trop, j'ai mis à jour la liste de mes clés à offrir sur le topic ad-hoc


Ce coup bas  ::ninja::

----------


## LanFy

> Ce coup bas


Comment ça? Je ne comprends pas ce que vous dites... C'est juste pour faire en sorte que le topic puisse vivre longtemps encore  ::ninja::

----------


## NFafa

> Deuxième jeu terminé pour moi : *Star Wars Squadrons*. Il était sur ma liste depuis un moment et je ne suis pas déçu pour un sou, même pour un sous-doué comme moi c'est vraiment très plaisant à jouer. Même si le scénario du mode histoire est juste passable, les missions de vol sont cools et j'ai bien envie de tenter le mode VR à l'occasion. Une belle expérience. 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lutim.altay.fr/hH2FEkNn/B9r95P49.png


Content que ça t'ait plus ! Je trouve aussi que le scénario est vraiment basique mais on passe quelques bons moments avec des missions et environnements en peu variés.





> Comment ça? Je ne comprends pas ce que vous dites... C'est juste pour faire en sorte que le topic puisse vivre longtemps encore


Tant qu'on en prend moins que ce qu'on finit pendant l'event, le bilan est positif  ::trollface:: 


Sinon je viens de finir *Grim Fandango*. Les points positifs : un univers complètement barré et très original, des personnages attachants et une histoire sympathique. En négatif, la maniabilité, la lourdeur des allers-retours, et les énigmes qui finissent souvent par du "j'essaie tout on verra bien si ça marche. Ce n'est plus du tout le genre de jeu sur lequel j'ai envie de perdre du temps. Avec une solution j'ai quand même pris plaisir à aller jusqu'au bout, mais ça ne sera clairement pas pour moi un jeu "majeur" contrairement à Dott ou Monkey Island auxquels j'ai joués peu de temps après leur sorties. Je me demande si j'aurais eu le même ressenti en les découvrant aujourd'hui plutôt qu'à l'époque de leur sortie...
=> J'ai moyennement aimé

----------


## leeoneil

Eh beh cet event n'aura pas été pour moi une réussite.
Je viens d'abandonner "*Joe Danger 2 : the movie*"
C'est vraiment hyper rare, déjà j'aime tout d'habitude, et en plus je fini tout, même si ça me prend du temps.

Comment définir le jeu ?
Celui qui s'en rapproche le plus auquel j'ai joué, c'est "Bit Trip Runner", 1 et 2.
Bon sauf que Bit Trip Runner il y a de la musique sympa !
La musique sur celui ci est nuuuule, on dirait micro machine, ça ne donne aucune envie d'avancer.
Le design est "déjà vu 5000 fois", j'appelle ça de la 3D guimauve.
Et il n'y a rien qui m'accroche. Le jeu est découpé en différents type de tableaux, qu'il faut connaitre par cœur pour espérer avancer.
Car finir un niveau ne suffit pas, il faut accumuler des récompenses (des étoiles). Une étoile est donnée quand on réussi un truc parfait dans le niveau.

Pour débloquer les niveaux, régulièrement on nous demande des étoiles.
Tout va bien jusqu'à la fin du jeu, il en demande par-ci par-là, ce qui nous oblige à refaire des niveaux bien proprement. Il demande au max une dizaine d'étoiles à chaque fois.

Tout va bien jusqu'au dernier niveau...
Le jeu me demande 62 étoiles pour le débloquer... 
J'ai regardé, je pense qu'il faut avoir toutes les étoiles de tous les niveaux.
En voyant ça j'ai désinstallé direct.  :^_^: 

Et je ne suis pas le seul à ne pas aimer.
J'ai eu des achievements débloqués par seulement 3% des joueurs, qui correspondent à la progression normale du jeu.
Tout le monde arrête avant, je ne sais pas pourquoi je me suis acharné !  ::P: 
Et une fois de plus, je ne sais pas ce que ce jeux fait dans ma biblio steam.
Probablement présent dans un des 2 bumble que j'ai acheté dans ma vie (plus jaaaamais !!!!)

----------


## maxtidus10

> Content que ça t'ait plus ! Je trouve aussi que le scénario est vraiment basique mais on passe quelques bons moments avec des missions et environnements en peu variés.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tant qu'on en prend moins que ce qu'on finit pendant l'event, le bilan est positif 
> 
> 
> Sinon je viens de finir *Grim Fandango*. Les points positifs : un univers complètement barré et très original, des personnages attachants et une histoire sympathique. En négatif, la maniabilité, la lourdeur des allers-retours, et les énigmes qui finissent souvent par du "j'essaie tout on verra bien si ça marche. Ce n'est plus du tout le genre de jeu sur lequel j'ai envie de perdre du temps. Avec une solution j'ai quand même pris plaisir à aller jusqu'au bout, mais ça ne sera clairement pas pour moi un jeu "majeur" contrairement à Dott ou Monkey Island auxquels j'ai joués peu de temps après leur sorties. Je me demande si j'aurais eu le même ressenti en les découvrant aujourd'hui plutôt qu'à l'époque de leur sortie...
> => J'ai moyennement aimé


Por le cop c'est exactement ce qe je te disais : le genre de je à faire aujourd’hui avec ne soluce à dispo, pour son ambiance et ses doublages, mais il fat accepter de se faire aider car il n'y a pas de plaisir à chercher des trcs a pif dans ce genre de jeux. Pour le coup day of the tentacle c'est exactement le même état d'esprit que je vais avoir pour y prendre plaisir.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Por le cop c'est exactement ce qe je te disais : le genre de je à faire aujourd’hui avec ne soluce à dispo, pour son ambiance et ses doublages, mais il fat accepter de se faire aider car il n'y a pas de plaisir à chercher des trcs a pif dans ce genre de jeux. Pour le coup day of the tentacle c'est exactement le même état d'esprit que je vais avoir pour y prendre plaisir.


Maxtidus, il va falloir réparer cette touche U de ton clavier.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon il ne reste plus que quelques jours pour finir votre jeu en cours, la fin est dimanche.  ::): 

Moi en ce moment je suis sur *Covid+*, bah c'est de la merde ...  ::(:

----------


## La Chouette

> Et je ne suis pas le seul à ne pas aimer.
> J'ai eu des achievements débloqués par seulement 3% des joueurs, qui correspondent à la progression normale du jeu.
> Tout le monde arrête avant, je ne sais pas pourquoi je me suis acharné ! 
> Et une fois de plus, je ne sais pas ce que ce jeux fait dans ma biblio steam.
> Probablement présent dans un des 2 bumble que j'ai acheté dans ma vie (plus jaaaamais !!!!)


Yep, c'est du jeu vu et revu dans les bundles, celui-là. Ce qui explique d'autant plus le faible pourcentage des achievements : les gens qui ont ce jeu dans leur bibliothèque ne l'ont généralement pas parce qu'ils le voulaient, mais plutôt parce qu'il venait en bonus avec 2-3 jeux qui leur plaisaient plus.


Perso, je ne finirai probablement pas *This War of Mine* (en tout cas sur cet event, disons que j'ai d'autres jeux plus intéressants à faire). Le jeu est bon, mais c'est clairement pas mon truc.

----------


## jopopoe

Oulah dimanche, déjà ! Je devrais pouvoir valider deux autres jeux d'ici-là, vu que je pense être pas loin de la fin du premier scénario dans *Frostpunk*, et que *Little Nightmares* a pas l'air trop long (j'y ai joué 1 heure pour l'instant, mais je n'ai pas l'impression de progresser de manière très efficace alors on verra...).

Je n'ai pas été très bon sur cet event à cause de Darkest Dungeon que j'avais commencé avant, et qui est méchamment chronophage. Pourtant plus je me rapproche de la fin et moins je le trouve bon, mais vu le temps investi dedans je n'arrive pas à abandonner...

----------


## maxtidus10

> Maxtidus, il va falloir réparer cette touche U de ton clavier. 
> 
> Sinon il ne reste plus que quelques jours pour finir votre jeu en cours, la fin est dimanche. 
> 
> Moi en ce moment je suis sur *Covid+*, bah c'est de la merde ...


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, j'avais renversé un peu de jus d'orange sur le clavier (mauvaise idée), et même après nettoyage, certaines touches ne répondaient plus :/

----------


## Altay

> ça t'a pris combien d'heures de jeu ?
> je l'ai dans ma liste mais n'ai plus beaucoup de temps cette semaine...


Steam me dit un peu moins de 9h de jeu. J'ai zappé quelques dialogues qui n'étaient pas très bien écrits mais je ne suis pas ultra bon. Il y a seize missions qui durent chacune entre 10 et 40 minutes en fonction de ton niveau, donc moins de dix heures c'est tout à fait jouable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Content que ça t'ait plus ! Je trouve aussi que le scénario est vraiment basique mais on passe quelques bons moments avec des missions et environnements en peu variés.


De toute façon je suis un gros client pour tout ce qui touche à Star Wars donc il y avait peu de chances que je n'accroche pas du tout.  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Et de 3 pour moi :




> Terminé *Unravel*.
> 
> Un bon jeu très détente, même un peu trop parfois. Très joli et pas trop prise de tête, c'est un excellent choix pour passer le temps, par petites sessions. J'ai bien aimé.


Ca sera tout pour cet event. Il n'y a que Darksiders 3 que je n'ai pas lancé, mais son jour viendra  ::):

----------


## doggy d

Bon, je peux déjà faire le bilan de mon Event n'ayant pas le temps de commencer/achever un 5ème jeu.

*Mon classement "best of" des 4 jeux sortis du backlog (3 terminés, 1 abandonné) grace à l'Event:*

1- VIRTUA FIGHTER V Ultimate Shodown : Franchement une belle claque, je termine l'Event en roue libre avec ce jeu que je relance tous les soirs pour des combats en ligne. C'est beau, simple d'accès et pourtant ultra riche et faire du "vs fighting" online sur un tel jeu est vraiment jouissif. Mon jeu de l'Event. 
2- HITMAN : de grandes qualités mais un petit quelque chose m'empêche de m'y amuser comme j'ai pu le faire sur les anciens jeux de la licence alors qu'il en constitue le summum..., sans doute que la formule éprouvée ne me surprend plus.
3- STICK IT TO THE MAN! : une belle surprise, rapide à terminer, frais et fun. Le genre de point and clic plaisant et sans prétention que j'aime retrouver lors des Events
4- SONIC MANIA : la déception de l'Event, comme expliqué je l'ai abandonné, par ma faute, de me rendre compte qu'au final, la formule "Sonic" ne me convient tout simplement pas (plus).
*
Sinon, je profite du post pour faire aussi un grand bilan des Events CPC en général et de leurs bienfaits sur notre backlog :*
- En 4 ans et 13 Events, j'ai pu sortir du backlog plus de 43 jeux !
- Une moyenne de 3,3 jeux par Event
- Une moyenne de 10 jeux par an

MERCI aux organisateurs !!!

----------


## Hilikkus

Je viens de finir *Lion's Song*

Je pensais que ce serait un point & click mais non, c'est vraiment une suite de tableau très narrative, quasi sans énigme. C'est du pixel art plutôt joli, c'est excellemment écrit (en anglais), le propos sur la création est vraiment intéressant... mais malheureusement d'un point de vue vidéoludique je me suis un peu ennuyé

3 jeux finis pendant cet event, merci pour la liste Saelix !

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai fini *Little Nightmares* : 




> Magnifique, envoûtant, et aussi un peu rasoir
> 
> 
> 
> Little Nightmares vend vraiment du rêve si on est fan d’ambiance sombre et dérangée, et ce dès les premières minutes : le jeu est franchement magnifique, surtout du côté de ses décors qui sont un vrai travail d’orfèvre. Les développeurs ont soigné le moindre détail de l’espèce de bateau géant sur lequel on évolue, et c’est un émerveillement constant. Les personnages sont également franchement chouettes, et seuls leurs mouvements sont parfois un peu moins réussis (avec des textures qui se chevauchent), mais bon vu la taille du studio et le travail fourni par ailleurs on peut être indulgent je pense.
> 
> Par contre attention, si le jeu fait penser à du Tim Burton dans un premier temps, on est en réalité en présence d’un jeu bien plus malsain, et qui risque clairement de heurter certaines sensibilités ! Ça n’est pas une simple fable noire mais un vrai jeu horrifique, glauque à souhait, et bourré de déviances et de morts.
> 
> De mort, oui, car le jeu s’inspire beaucoup de jeux comme Inside, dans lesquels il vous faudra mourir encore et encore avant de comprendre comment passer un écran. Et c’est là que surgit ce qui est sans doute le plus gros défaut du jeu : des checkpoints parfois trop éloignés et un temps de respawn qui peut devenir frustrant. Certains tableaux sont en effet un peu longs, et lorsque le passage difficile est situé à la fin d’une séquence d’escalade par exemple, il devient vite lassant de re-grimper lentement le long des mêmes caisses avant de pouvoir réessayer le saut qui nous pose problème.
> ...


Oh et j'ai aussi fini *Epistory* en début d'event : 




> Un bon jeu malgré quelques défauts
> 
> 
> 
> Un parti pris graphique risqué mais plaisant, un gameplay sympathique mais imparfait, et une narration convolutée tentant de masquer une histoire banale : Epistory mérite bel et bien son label « jeu indé ».
> 
> Le gameplay, d’abord, qui met votre clavier à l’honneur puisqu’il s’agit ici de combattre des vagues de monstres en tapant le mot qui s’affiche au-dessus de leurs têtes. Mots simples dans un premier temps, mais se complexifiant évidemment au fur et à mesure de l’aventure. Ca fonctionne plutôt pas mal, et on prend du plaisir à combattre ces insectoïdes à coup de clavier. Seul l’usage de mots franchement rares fait régulièrement grincer des dents (ypérite, xylophage, zoolithes…). Autre défaut, plus problématique : les vagues d’ennemis sont très longues, sans checkpoint, et si vous perdez à cause d’un pic de difficulté un peu tardif il vous faudra tout reprendre à zéro. Car il n'y a ni vies ni système de santé : un ennemi vous touche et c'est le Game Over, avec retour au dernier point de sauvegarde.
> 
> D’ailleurs le jeu possède une option « difficulté adaptive » dans son menu, et je pense que c’est la pire idée du monde de mettre ce fonctionnement en avant de la sorte. Pour moi, une bonne difficulté adaptative ne se laisse pas voir (Resident Evil 4 en est un très bon exemple), alors venir le brandir sous le nez du joueur ça ne me paraît pas très pertinent. Ok, c’est peut-être un détail pour pas mal de joueurs, mais moi quand je bloque dans un jeu j’ai envie de m’améliorer, pas de voir le jeu devenir plus facile parce que j’ai perdu. Ou de me dire que si je joue bien le jeu va augmenter la difficulté jusqu’à ce qu’il arrive à me faire perdre. Concrètement, je ne sais pas exactement dans quelle mesure cela à modifié le gameplay en lui-même, mais ça a modifié ma perception de celui-ci, ce qui de mon point de vue revient peu ou prou au même.
> ...


Je retourne sur *Frostpunk* qui me plaît bien, et je me tâte à abandonner *Mages of Mystralia* : les combats sont basiques, l'histoire et le char design génériques au possible, et surtout je ne comprends rien au système de sorts.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi le bilan est à l'image de ma vie actuellement, j'ai lancé aucun jeu, je n'ai pas le temps.
Je suis blasé.

----------


## Franky Mikey

:Emo:

----------


## Nacodaco

> Bon, je peux déjà faire le bilan de mon Event n'ayant pas le temps de commencer/achever un 5ème jeu.


Je vais faire la même chose.

Le premier constant c'est que Hitman 3 m'a bien pourri l'event  ::siffle:: 

J'ai terminé seulement 2 titres :

- *Mark of the Ninja*, que je recommanderai sans hésiter à mon tour si j'en ai l'occasion.
- *NightSky*, un platformer 2D très simple mais que j'ai apprécié.

On arrive donc à 11 jeux en 3 events (~3.67 jeux par évènement), surtout grâce au perfect (6 jeux sur 6) du premier event  ::P: 

Deux objectifs pour la prochaine occurrence :
- terminer au moins 3 jeux,
- essayer de terminer un FPS s'il y en a un dans la liste.

----------


## Boulingrin

Je me suis inscrit, j'ai un peu de temps devant moi et 645 jeux dans mon backlog  :;): 

On verra si çe fut une bonne idée  ::w00t::

----------


## Woshee

Tu t'es inscrit pour l'event qui se termine demain ?  ::huh::

----------


## Boulingrin

Ha mince, je pensais que les events saisonniers étaient en plus d'un grand event global  ::): 

Bon, bah au prochain du coup  :^_^:

----------


## jopopoe

*Frostpunk* terminé : 



> Un jeu sympathique mais à la difficulté trompeuse
> 
> Frostpunk c’est vraiment le principe de This War of Mine décliné en city builder : peu de ressources, des imprévus à gérer en permanence, et des conditions de vie (enfin de survie plutôt) de plus en plus sévères, avec notamment des aléas climatiques complètement fous auxquels il faudra faire face.
> 
> Première grosse différence : le jeu est sacrément beau, et a une ambiance vraiment prenante (mais déprimante hein, c’est le studio qui nous a pondu This War of Mine après tout). Alors ok, dans un jeu de gestion ça n’est pas vraiment la priorité, car on a vite fait de passer plus de temps dans les menus qu’à contempler nos maisons, mais quand même, visuellement c’est chouette. Les effets de froid sont bien rendus, la fumée de charbon recouvre en permanence la moitié de notre ville, et on prend un certain plaisir à contempler tous ces bâtiments d’inspiration steampunk qui entourent le générateur situé au cœur de tout.
> 
> Le jeu commence assez tranquillement, et si la mise en scène suggère une cité au bord du précipice, au niveau gestion on ne se sent pas vraiment acculé. Oh en grattant un peu dans les menus on découvre des technologies et des lois qui nous montrent que le jeu risque de nous pousser dans une direction pas très belle (travail des enfants, tri des malades, ...) mais honnêtement j’ai joué en mode paladin pendant à peu près la moitié de ma partie et ça fonctionnait très bien. J’ai pris mon temps, j’ai trouvé le gameplay bien équilibré, et j’ai eu des évènements menaçants mais gérables. Seul le choix imposé entre théocratie puante et état policier aura un peu terni ma bonne humeur pendant la majorité de mon aventure.
> 
> Par contre, arrivé aux trois quarts de la campagne, ce début de partie pépère m’a sévèrement pénalisé. Parce que, le temps que je comprenne certaines mécaniques, j’avais pris du retard à droite et à gauche et que, du coup, certains évènements de fin de partie ont été bien plus difficiles à encaisser. La difficulté du jeu grimpe de manière hallucinante pendant le tout dernier tronçon du jeu, et je me suis rendu compte que j’avais un retard fou dans à peu près tous les domaines : des technologies indispensables pas encore recherchées, un stock de ressources bien trop faible, un niveau de production de ces mêmes ressources pas à la hauteur, bref c’était la merde.
> ...

----------


## Flad

In extremis, je termine un 2eme jeu !
Call of Juarez.
Très bonne ambiance western. j'ai terminé le mode histoire. Par contre certains passages sont "pénibles" et quelques incohérences viennent émailler tout ça.
La bande son est plutôt sympa, ou plutôt les bruitages, il n'y a pas réellement de musique dans le jeu.
Si vous aimez le western et le fps allez-y à pti prix c'est sympa.
Par contre j'ai pas touché les modes duel et arcade.

La preuve en image : 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Woshee

Bien ouej ! Il m'avait beaucoup plus à l'époque, je pense pas qu'il ait dû trop vieillir.

----------


## Franky Mikey

On ferme ce soir, faites vos jeux !

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai été nul à cet event, manque de motivation pour la chose vidéoludique en ces moments... J'ai quand même fini deux petits jeux mais j'ai pas le temps de valider maintenant ! Ça ferme à minuit ??

----------


## jopopoe

*Mages of Mystralia* fini : 




> Un sous-Zelda au potentiel certain gâché par un système de magie imbitable
> 
> Ce Mages of Mystralia ne commence pas de la meilleur des manières : la cinématique d’introduction est dépourvue de son, et impossible d’y remédier. Apparemment c’est généralisé sur la version vendue sur L’Epic Game Store, tandis que la version Steam n’a pas ce problème. Charmant.
> 
> La suite ne fait pas forcément beaucoup plus envie : une fois en jeu, on a droit à un chara-design oscillant entre le générique et le moche (pour une raison qui m’échappe les protagonistes sont tous pourvus d’oreilles géantes), à des dialogues doublés comme dans Animal Crossing mais en plus insupportable, et à un système de magie dix fois trop compliqué pour son propre bien.
> 
> En gros un sort est composé d’une succession de runes, que l’on agence sur une sorte d’échiquier hexagonal grâce à leurs points de connexion, autour d’un type central (électricité, glace, etc...), type qui peut parfois être remplacé par un autre. L’effet des runes varie selon le type auquel elles sont associées, certains ennemis sont résistants à certains types, et le comportement final d’un sort dépendra également de l’ordre dans lequel vous aurez agencé vos runes.
> 
> Mais. Quel. Bordel.
> ...


4 jeux sur 5 terminés, et une sélection très intéressante. J'ai l'impression d'avoir gardé le meilleur pour la fin, parce que j'ai bien l'intention de commencer *Supraland*  ce soir, même si je le validerai pas dans le cadre de l'event.

----------


## Mordicus

*Edgar Bokbok à Boulzac*, est un jeu d'aventure dans lequel on joue un dingo qui cultive ses courges avec amour et ne se déplace jamais sans sa poule de compagnie. Les choses se compliquent lorsque son appareil anti-parasite se détraque, faute d'un métal précieux extrêmement rare… Il faut sauver les courges, pépéte ! (pépéte étant la poule).

Un jeu d'aventure, d'accord, mais pas un point & click car le jeu se dirige à la manette ou au clavier. Mais d'ailleurs, est-ce vraiment un jeu d'aventure ?? Le gros défaut de cet Edgar là, le bokkok dans le Boulzac si je puis dire, vient du fait que les concepteurs ont décidé de résoudre les énigmes à notre place. Edgar possède bien un inventaire, mais impossible d'interagir avec lui. On peut simplement l'admirer et laisser notre amateur de gallinacés faire usage de nos trouvailles suivant les besoins de l'intrigue. Bref, on passe notre temps à arpenter le petit village de Boulzac, en cliquant partout, le jeu se résolvant de lui-même sans plus d'interactions de notre part. C'est bien dommage, car le reste s'avère plutôt convaincant : des graphismes corrects, un scénario farfelu comme il faut, et - point fort du jeu - des dialogues gouailleurs, à l'argotique franchouillard, amusants et bien écrits.

*Désiré*

En voilà un point & Click des plus curieux ! Il nous place dans les pompes d'un type atteint d'achromatie (l'incapacité à voir les couleurs) de la petite enfance à la quarantaine bien sonnée. Le problème, c'est qu'il est toujours à côté de ses pompes, notre héros. Enfin, héros, il faut le dire vite : rarement un personnage n'aura autant cultivé l'amoralité en prenant un air si mélancolique. Les héros de Point & Click sont toujours portés sur la cleptomanie, mais Désiré accumule les vices et les actions douteuses à un tout autre niveau : mensonge, vol, brutalité sur personne âgé, empoisonnement, trahison ! N'en jetez plus : Désiré ne fait pratiquement aucune action positive durant tout le jeu.

Comme le titre le suggère finement, *Désiré* traite avant tout du désir. Pas un désir solaire ou émancipateur, plutôt le désir dans sa forme pulsionnelle la plus misérable, glauque, le désir de la bête aux ignobles secrets, tapie dans un recoin sombre du cerveau humain. Imaginez les pratiques sexuelles les plus perverses, les pulsions les plus dépravées : le jeu en fera mention à un moment ou un autre (oui, même celle-là !)

En fait, l'achromatie du personnage principal semble une métaphore de son handicap moral et existentiel : le héros souffre d'un nihilisme total, qui rend le monde gris, atone, ce qui transparait dans ses actes, mais aussi ses discussions (avec une féministe, une activiste..). La seule action généreuse et désintéressée du jeu lui permettra d'entrevoir les couleurs, de les effleurer par le biais de la poésie… Voilà pour l'explication de texte. Mais, souris en main, cette accumulation de noirceurs frise parfois le ridicule, tant la barque parait chargée. Ça reste cependant un jeu atypique, très personnel (beaucoup de références parleront aux enfants des années 80), intéressant dans sa tentative. Les énigmes sont peu complexes, mais elles existent, ce qui est déjà un plus dans la production actuelle ! 

Voilà, c'est tout pour moi. J'ai quand même commencé *Céleste* (je suis à l’Hôtel) mais je suis pas très bon ! J'ai peur de me lasser si les sauvegardes s'espacent trop (j'ai galéré contre le double maléfique). J'ai aussi installé et un peu joué à *Keepsake*, ça a l'air sympathique.

----------


## CornedBeer

> *Edgar Bokbok à Boulzac*
> *Désiré*


Merci pour ces retours.
Je pensais qu'Edgar Bokbok était un vrai Point'n'Click. Après, si ça se joue plus en mode narration (donc sans prise de tête / de moment bloquant), ça peut m'intéresser, surtout que l'histoire a l'air vraiment nawak.

Concernant Désiré, je trouve qu'il prend à contre-pied tous les Point'n'Click que j'ai fait, avec une narration très adulte.
J'en ai gardé deux souvenirs :


Spoiler Alert! 


 L'entrée de la boîte de nuit en forme de vagin, où il fait titiller le clitoris avec un lampadaire pour rentrer.
Et le moment où tu retrouves ton pote qui a des tendances pédophiles qui s'est pendu ...
Franchement à ces moments-là je me suis vraiment demandé "bordel mais à quoi je joue là ?"



Bon j'espère que tu as passé un bon moment sur cette sélection. 
Keepsake est annoncé à 2h de jeu dans howlongtobeat, pour un briscard comme toi du jeu d'aventure ça devrait être vite plié.
Pour Céleste, je te conseille de te concentrer sur le parcours principal et laisser les fraises qui sont trop chaudes à attraper pour l'after game. Ça te permettra de finir le jeu sans faire de crise de nerf avant.  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

Bravo à tous pour la participation, j'ai comme à mon habitude fait un seul jeu mais c'est mon objectif à chaque fois, je ne veut pas lâcher complètement les jeux que j'ai en cours pendant 1 mois  ::): 
En tout cas The Swapper était une bonne découverte, je ne l'aurai sans doute jamais lancé sans l'event.

----------


## jopopoe

Pour *Celeste* j'avais trouvé ça sur Reddit, c'est un très bon ordre je trouve :




> The order I'd recommend if you wish to have a specific order would be this:
> 
>    1 Beat the main story blindly. Don't go for strawberries unless they're easy enough. (Stop here if you only want to see the main story)
> 
>    2 Collect all the collectibles, including all the berries, tapes, and hearts. (Skip the berry collecting if you're not after them)
> 
>    3 Beat Core's A-side.
> 
>    4 Beat all 8 B-sides.
> ...


Perso j'ai arrêté après le 5.

----------


## CornedBeer

Pour info, l'event n'est pas encore clos sur le site. Un admin pour s'en occuper ?

J'attends aussi avec impatience le compte-rendu de La Chouette sur les stats de l'event.  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

Je l'ai clôturé, merci pour le rappel.

----------


## Altay

Bravo à tous et toutes !  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, je me lance pour un petit récapitulatif sur les jeux que m'avait choisis *acdctabs* :
- *The Spy Who Shrunk Me* : J'ai dû jouer une heure je pense. L'idée de base est sympa, mais l'exécution est un peu ratée je trouve. Le gameplay est un peu approximatif et les checkpoints pas si bien placés que ça. J'en ai eu vite marre.
- *Cold Fear* : Un TPS correct qui fait plus d'action que du survival-horror. Sympa, mais sans plus. Et le boss de fin est franchement abusé.
- *Dead Rising* : Un trus bon défouloir avec une histoire bien foutue au final. Le problème, ce sont les boss un peu abusés et les ennemis qui ont des armes à feu vu la visée approximative et mal implémentée pour nous. J'ai mis un trainer pour ces passages là, ce qui fait que je me suis éclaté sur le jeu.
- *Unravel* : Un bon jeu très détente, même un peu trop parfois. Très joli et pas trop prise de tête, c'est un excellent choix pour passer le temps, par petites sessions. J'ai bien aimé.

Il n'y a que Darksiders 3 que je n'ai pas lancé, mais son tour viendra, je n'en doute pas  ::): 

Au final, une très bonne sélection, merci !

----------


## acdctabs

Bon ben j'aurai au moins servi à quelque chose pour cet event alors.

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah ah  ::):  Ca ira mieux au prochain...

----------


## Supergounou

> Perso j'ai arrêté après le 5.


Le 6 est trop bien, limite c'est la meilleure partie du jeu.

----------


## jopopoe

Boarf d'après les retours ça part encore plus dans une direction puzzle que le jeu principal, donc c'est clairement pas fait pour moi.
Puis de toutes manière avec le 5 j'ai atteint les limites de mon skill, je suis vraiment beaucoup mort en faisant les C-sides, et j'ai failli tout plaquer un paquet de fois.

Tiens d'ailleurs au risque de relancer une shitstorm j'ai écrit une petite bafouille sur Celeste :

https://www.senscritique.com/jeuvide...ique/160888390

----------


## Kaelis

Petit récap aussi, jeux sélectionnés par *Altay* :
- *Alpha Protocol* : super chouette, RPG original avec des qualités très supérieures à ses défauts. J'ai bien aimé, c'est à faire au moins une fois et je suis prêt à parier que la plupart des joueurs seraient très agréablement surpris parce que le jeu a à offrir. Note : j'ai bien lu ton message Blackogg j'ai pris bonne note  ::P: 
- *Mirror's Edge* : original et ultra classe visuellement, ça m'a plu le temps que ça a duré. Je n'aurais pas pu faire un niveau de plus à cause de la répétitivité du gameplay dont j'ai tout vu pendant la première heure de jeu.
- *Injustice: Gods Among Us* : effort assez appréciable pour le mode histoire mais les développeurs ont fait beaucoup mieux depuis, je conseillerais un Mortal Kombat récent ou peut-être Injustice 2 auquel je n'ai pas joué. Celui-ci est hideux soit dit en passant  :Gerbe: 
- *Oxenfree* : je suis peu friand de jeux nârrâtifs et celui-là est un bon exemple de ce que je n'aime pas dans le genre. Bavard et mal rythmé et gameplay inexistant. Mais je reconnais que c'est très joli.

----------


## La Chouette

Hop, avec du retard, petit récapitulatif de cet event du froid :

Pour cet event, 29 participants et 76 jeux terminés, pour une moyenne de 2.6 jeux terminés par personne, ce qui est franchement pas mal pour un event d'un mois seulement (pour rappel, le reconrd est à 3.1 pour un event de l'été, pour lesquels chacun a 6 jeux au lieu de 5 qui plus est). Et maintenant, des stats un peu plus précises :

2 (7%) personnes n'ont fini aucun jeu lors de cet event (probablement allergiques au froid)
5 (17%) personnes n'ont fini qu'un jeu, remplissant leur contrat (j'espère qu'ils n'ont pas acheté trop de nouveaux jeux, sinon le backlog va se reremplir  ::trollface:: )
6 (21%) personnes ont fini deux jeux, allant un peu au delà du contrat
6 (21%) personnes ont fini trois jeux, on dépasse la moitié des jeux proposés !
9 (31%) personnes ont fini quatre jeux, à un cheveu du quinté
1 (3%) personne a fini ses cinq jeux, toutes mes félicitations !

On se retrouve donc avec 93% des participants ayant fini au moins un jeu et plus de la moitié des participants ayant fini 3 jeux ou plus, avec une majorité à 4 jeux terminés.

 Et enfin, pour le thème de l'event, 13 personnes au moins (entre les changements de jeu, ceux qui ne laissent pas de message en donnant leurs jeux et ceux qui laissent un message ne disant pas quel jeu correspond au thème, y en a quelques uns pour lequel j'ai aucune idée de s'ils ont fini ou non le jeu en question, ou même s'il y en avait un) ont terminé un jeu ayant trait au froid, d'une manière ou d'une autre. Flemme de compter, mais je pense que les plus proposés pour ce thème ont été Celeste, A Good Snowman is Hard to Build et Frostpunk.

----------


## LanFy

> 1 (3%) personne a fini ses cinq jeux, toutes mes félicitations !


Merci  ::lol:: 

Sinon à quand le prochain?

----------


## FoxDy

Bravo LanFy, faut dire que ta liste était bien faite.  :Cigare: 

Je passe à un cheveu du quinté, mais c'est volontaire. Je me suis mise en tête de finir toutes les précédentes campagnes des CoD dans l'ordre, qui sont de véritables inconnues pour moi (excepté pour les deux premiers). Au lieu de lancer WWII, c'est le 3 que j'ai commencé. Vivement le prochain event, ouais ! C'est toujours un régal de boucler des jeux à travers un challenge, plus ou moins hasardeux grâce aux canards.

----------


## LanFy

> Bravo LanFy, faut dire que ta liste était bien faite.


Of course!  :B):

----------


## pierrecastor

Bon, ben comme les autres event, j'aurais fait qu'un jeu de la liste, Q.U.B.E 2, mais c'était cool.

Et ma tour m'a lâché lâchement en cours de route.

----------


## Altay

> Petit récap aussi, jeux sélectionnés par *Altay* :
> - *Alpha Protocol* : super chouette, RPG original avec des qualités très supérieures à ses défauts. J'ai bien aimé, c'est à faire au moins une fois et je suis prêt à parier que la plupart des joueurs seraient très agréablement surpris parce que le jeu a à offrir. Note : j'ai bien lu ton message Blackogg j'ai pris bonne note 
> - *Mirror's Edge* : original et ultra classe visuellement, ça m'a plu le temps que ça a duré. Je n'aurais pas pu faire un niveau de plus à cause de la répétitivité du gameplay dont j'ai tout vu pendant la première heure de jeu.
> - *Injustice: Gods Among Us* : effort assez appréciable pour le mode histoire mais les développeurs ont fait beaucoup mieux depuis, je conseillerais un Mortal Kombat récent ou peut-être Injustice 2 auquel je n'ai pas joué. Celui-ci est hideux soit dit en passant 
> - *Oxenfree* : je suis peu friand de jeux nârrâtifs et celui-là est un bon exemple de ce que je n'aime pas dans le genre. Bavard et mal rythmé et gameplay inexistant. Mais je reconnais que c'est très joli.


 :;):  au plaisir de te refaire une liste à un prochain event !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Mon petit compte-rendu de l'event:

*Little Racers STREET*: un petit jeu de course que j'ai bien aimé, pas trop long et pas si simple à maitriser*Stick it to The Man!*: un jeu que je n'aurai jamais lancé sans l'event. J'ai eu du mal à rentrer dedans au début, mais passé le début, j'ai beaucoup apprécié l'histoire, l'humour et les graphismes*Celeste*: Seul jeu que j'ai abandonné, je suis pas fan du tout des gros pixels et des plateformers exigeants, ça avait peu de chance de me plaire... ça fait quand même un jeu de moins dans le backlog  ::P: *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*: Très déçu par ce jeu, j'avais adoré le premier, celui-ci ajoute un open world inutile avec des merdes à ramasser, beaucoup trop de combats (et régulièrement obligatoires). C'est pas nul mais j'ai préféré clairement le 1er jeu.*A Good Snowman Is Hard To Build*: Puzzle game répétitif et simpliste, j'ai pas du tout aimé. Heureusement c'est très court.

Merci Supergounou pour la liste  :;): , 4 jeux sur 5 terminés (et le 5ème sorti via abandon), je suis pas mécontent de cet event.

----------


## CornedBeer

> une moyenne de 2.6 jeux terminés par personne


Bravo à tous !  :Clap: 
Et merci à La Chouette pour le récap', ainsi qu'aux autres organisateurs.  :;): 

Pour ma part 4 jeux terminés cette fois, soit autant que sur les 3 derniers events que j'ai fait.
J'ai clairement battu mon record.  :Cigare: 
Merci encore Nacodaco pour la sélec'.  ::lol::

----------


## doggy d

prochain event en approche, tout doucement, non ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je dirais juillet-août comme d'hab' ?

----------


## jopopoe

::love::

----------


## LanFy

nice!

----------


## CornedBeer

> prochain event en approche, tout doucement, non ?


Lol je venais juste de me dire la même chose.
On a un mois pour organiser l'event.
Début vendredi 1er juillet - fin dimanche 4 septembre ?

----------


## Hilikkus

> Je dirais juillet-août comme d'hab' ?


Ça m'irait parfaitement !

----------


## maxtidus10

J'en serai aussi !  :;):

----------


## Altay

Allez !

----------


## parpaingue

Hop on revient cette fois.

----------


## doggy d

Au fait, on n'a pas vraiment fêté les 5 ans de l'Event, non ??? Ce ne serait pas une idée pour le thème ???  ::rolleyes::

----------


## jopopoe

C'est une bonne idée je trouve, un thème anniversaire.

----------


## Hyeud

Putain 5 ans déjà !  ::mellow::

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est une bonne idée je trouve, un thème anniversaire.


Après, on partirait plutôt sur quoi comme thème ? Un jeu où il y a un anniversaire ? Un jeu d'une série dont l'anniversaire a été fêté ? Un jeu sorti il y a 5 ans ?

----------


## Ruvon

Un jeu qui dort dans ton backlog depuis au moins 5 ans  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Un jeu qui dort dans ton backlog depuis au moins 5 ans


Pff, faut pas exagérer.

_*regarde son backlog*_

Ah, pas con en fait.  :Red:

----------


## Flad

Ou alors que des jeux qui ont pile 5ans et après on élit le goty 2017 de 2022  ::wacko::

----------


## La Chouette

> Un jeu qui dort dans ton backlog depuis au moins 5 ans


Ca va être la majorité de mon backlog, vu que justement, depuis le début de cet event, je m'efforce de finir les jeux que j'achète. Y a quelques exceptions, mais elles sont rares  ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

C'est vrai que le thème anniversaire est suffisamment vague pour que chacun puisse y aller de sa mauvaise foi et choisir :

- Portal parce que "Mais si y'a un gâteau dedans !"
- Titan Quest Anniversary Edition parce que "Mais puisque c'est marqué dans le titre !"
- Un Ultima parce que "Richard Gariott est né le 4 Juillet, il va donc avoir 61 ans pendant l'event"
- N'importe quel jeu sorti en Juillet ou en Août "Puisque qu'il aura X années pendant l'event"

Il est peut-être effectivement nécessaire d'affiner un peu plus le thème  ::ninja:: 

J'aurais trouvé ça sympa de devoir choisir un jeu dans lequel il y a un anniversaire, le seul (gros) problème c'est que de mémoire j'en connaît pas tant que ça... (là j'ai juste Fallout 3 et Heavy Rain qui me viennent en tête. Et The Count Lucanor que j'ai fait récemment)).

----------


## Woshee

Ca me parait le moment idéal pour faire mon compte rendu de l'event précédent  ::ninja:: 

Je retrouve un PC que maintenant après de très nombreuses semaines de galères persos diverses, donc j'ai pris du retard et c'est aussi pour ça que j'ai pas été très prompt à finir des jeux.

Alan Wake: 
C'était bien plus cool que ce que j'aurai pensé. Pas si flippant, mais une ambiance vraiment géniale, l'envie de voir le dénouement m'a bien tenu en haleine. Seul jeu fini de l'évent.

Max Payne 3:
J'en attendais rien, et j'ai bien apprécié le peu que j'y ai joué. Les fusillades ont du punch, y'a de la mise en scène, et la structure du jeu fait qu'on est jamais très longtemps passif, les missions s'enchainent très rapidement, ce qui fait qu'on peine à décrocher. C'était clairement une question de temps sinon je serai allé plus loin.

Bioshock:
J'y ai joué un peu à peu près au moment de sa sortie, et j'ai laissé tombé. J'ai lancé le remastered quelques mois avant l'event et j'ai laissé tombé. J'ai repris pour l'event, et ça n'a encore pas marché.... C'est con parce que j'adore la DA, l'ambiance.... Mais je trouve les gunfights tellement mous du cul.... Les armes ont pas de feeling, les pouvoirs pas tellement plus.... Et visuellement, même avec le remastered, ça a pas super bien vieilli. L'image est "fade", ça manque de shaders et d'effets lumineux... Du coup il m'a encore glissé des doigts.

Undertale:
J'y suis allé sans à priori, en me disant que j'allais passé un bon moment, j'aime bien les jeux un peu meta (Stanley Parable et les trucs comme ça), mais là ça m'a vraiment cassé les noix. Les dialogues et l'univers sont plutôt attachants, mais CES PUTAINS DE COMBATS DE MERDE tous les 5m c'est juste pas possible. J'ai joué le jeu d'essayer de trouver les combinaisons permettant de les passer sans combattre réellement, mais du coup ça partait vraiment en die & retry...
Ah oui et au final encore je supporte plutôt agréablement le pixel art génération snes, autant génération nes, c'est quand même vraiment dégueulasse.

Puzzle Agent:
Un pseudo point & clic, mais au final juste un jeu d'énigmes. Mais d'énigme limite complètement hors contexte du scénario du jeu, que des trucs qu'on peut trouver dans un super picsou géant, ou dans un "Grand livre des énigme". J'aime pas les énigmes, j'ai pas insisté.

Bisous !

----------


## FoxDy

> Lol je venais juste de me dire la même chose.
> On a un mois pour organiser l'event.
> Début vendredi 1er juillet - fin dimanche 4 septembre ?


Ce serait parfait aussi pour moi, si tout se passe comme prévu avec mon planning en juillet/août (et là, rien que de dire ça, j'ai peur).

----------


## maxtidus10

Je trouve que l'idée du jeu qui soit être sorti en 2017 peut être vraiment sympa pour marquer les 5 ans de l'event, par contre, ça peut être un peu galère au moment de la sélection pour les petits backlog en effet. Aorès le jeu bonus qui respecte le thème n'a jamais été une obligation dans la sélection.

----------


## doggy d

> Je trouve que l'idée du jeu qui soit être sorti en 2017 peut être vraiment sympa pour marquer les 5 ans de l'event,


Je trouve l'idée bonne, un jeu sorti en 2017. 
Subsidiairement, s'il n'y en a pas dans la liste du joueur, alors un jeu en rapport avec le thème "anniversaire" (même si c'est tiré par les cheveux comme dans les exemples évoqués  :;):   ).

OU 

l'inverse : jeu en rapport avec le thème, et s'il n'y en a pas, alors un jeu de 2017

OU

préciser effectivement le thème "anniversaire" : un jeu avec une scène dans laquelle un anniversaire est fêté            (style, Hitman Blood Money et la scène du déguisement en clown pour un anniversaire dans une villa)

----------


## leeoneil

ça va pas être super chaud pour trouver quels sont les titres sortis en 2017 sur les backlog ?
Il y a une solution à part une recherche titre par titre ?
Je regarde ma liste BLAEO je ne vois pas comment retrouver cette info...

----------


## La Chouette

> ça va pas être super chaud pour trouver quels sont les titres sortis en 2017 sur les backlog ?
> Il y a une solution à part une recherche titre par titre ?
> Je regarde ma liste BLAEO je ne vois pas comment retrouver cette info...


Si on choisit ce thème, faudrait que tous les participants fassent l'effort de fournir une liste des jeux de 2017 en leur possession, pour simplifier (soit en ajoutant une catégorie sur BLAEO, soit en bidouillant leur liste habituelle). Perso, je vais là-dessus : https://www.lorenzostanco.com/lab/st...achouetteortho
Et je peux voir qu'il reste dans mon backlog 4 jeux qui sont sortis en 2017  ::ninja:: 
(notez que c'est pas particulièrement une mauvaise année, j'ai quand même 35 jeux qui sont sortis en 2017, c'est juste qu'on arrive déjà sur une période où j'essayais de ne pas enfler mon backlog et donc de finir ce que j'achetais)

----------


## Kulfy

Si la liste de jeux correspond à un compte Steam, c'est assez simple de récupérer la liste des jeux sortis en 2017 via lorenzostanco.com.
Reste ensuite à la comparer à la liste des jeux pour l'event.

Ça ne me semble pas insurmontable, surtout s'il y a d'autres alternatives (jeux avec un anniversaire, des cadeaux, des gateaux, des bougies...)

Edit : grillé par la chouette

----------


## leeoneil

Je ne connaissais pas lorenzostanco.com c'est super pour trier !
Moi ça ira vite, j'ai pile poil 5 jeux non terminés sortis en 2017 !
 :^_^:

----------


## jopopoe

Je ne connaissais pas non plus, c'est super ce site  ::wub:: 

Par contre c'est un seul jeu correspondant au thème, pas les 5. Et tant mieux, la plupart des participants ont sans doute un jeu de 2017 dans leur backlog.

----------


## CornedBeer

On peut aussi prendre 5 comme thème :
- un jeu qui a 5 ans
- Le 5ème jeu d'une série ou d'un studio ...

Avec des justifications fausses qui peuvent être valides si elles sont marrantes :
- les 5 cavaliers de l'apocalypse 
- les 5 couleurs primaires
- des dés à 5 faces ...

----------


## Supergounou

Ou alors on fait comme d'hab, on prend comme thème "anniversaire" et on s'en fout, on reste laxiste quant au jeu choisi ?

----------


## PeaK

Oui voilà, c'est pas mal aussi ca!  ::P:

----------


## Nono

Thème tordu ou pas, je pense que j'en suis.

----------


## maxtidus10

En tout cas sur steam j'ai 97 jeux sortis en 2017  ::P:  (oui le backlog est gros  ::P: )

----------


## FoxDy

Hé bien, t'as de quoi faire oui ! Alors que perso, je ne suis même pas sûre d'en avoir un seul de 2017 dans mon backlog PC.  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Demande à Baalim, je suis sûr qu'il a plein de clés 2017 de qualité à refiler.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Eurok

Gna gna gna j'ai fini mes jeux en 2017, gna gna gna j'avais pas de jeux dans mon backlog ! Bande de prétentieuses/x ! ::'(:  :Cell: 

C'est pas de ma faute si j'ai confondu les slogans de Steam et de Pokemon !  :Mario:   :Manif: 

Il y a bien quelques jeux avec le "Anniversary editon" dans le titre.

----------


## FoxDy

> Gna gna gna j'ai fini mes jeux en 2017, gna gna gna j'avais pas de jeux dans mon backlog ! Bande de prétentieuses/x !


Bin alors, on n'arrive pas à avancer ?  ::trollface:: 

 :haha:

----------


## Eurok

> Bin alors, on n'arrive pas à avancer ?


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiissssssss !

----------


## leeoneil

Bon alors ça commence quand ?
J'ai même ajouté ma liste de jeux GOG tellement chui chaud !

----------


## Hilikkus

La liste est prête ici aussi!

----------


## Augusthein

Je poste jamais mais je suis aussi très chaud (et ma liste est prête).

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, c'est comme le reste de l'année : bof, bof. L'année a été chargée jusque maintenant et je n'ai pas autant le temps de jouer que ce que je voudrais. On verra, je suppose  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

Si on veut commencer début Juillet, on peut peut être ouvrir les inscriptions dès maintenant ?

----------


## doggy d

> Si on veut commencer début Juillet, on peut peut être ouvrir les inscriptions dès maintenant ?


On a tous hâte  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

Allé je remonte le sujet, un admin peut ouvrir les inscriptions ?

----------


## CornedBeer

J'ai préparé un texte pendant que je glandais au parc avec ma progéniture, je l'envoie à quel admin ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Allé je remonte le sujet, un admin peut ouvrir les inscriptions ?


Alors je peux ouvrir les inscriptions demain soir (ensuite je pars à l'étranger jusqu'à lundi), par contre je n'ai absolument pas le temps de m'occuper de tout l'enrobage (titre/thème de l'event, texte de présentation, illustration).

Si quelqu'un veut bien endosser ça (ce serait adorable), je copie/colle et c'est parti, sinon ça devra attendre le milieu de la semaine prochaine.

----------


## CornedBeer

Bon bah Franky MP envoyé !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Un grand merci à CornedBeer !  :;): 

C'est TI-PAR

----------


## CornedBeer

Bon bah preum's  ::): 
Par contre il y a au moins une coquille dans le texte (ces -> ses), déso les coin-coin.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ses corriger.  :X1:

----------


## Augusthein

Deuz du coup.

----------


## sebarnolds

Pas sûr, je m'étais inscrit sans rien dire  ::P:

----------


## maxtidus10

Merci à vous  :;):  c'est parti bonnes inscriptions à tous, pour moi c'est fait et liste à jour.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les nouveaux, n'hésitez pas à faire du bruit sur le topic si vous avez besoin de votre code de vérification.

----------


## LanFy

Aller, je me suis inscrit, la dernière fois j'avais fait un carton plein, on va essayer de rester dans la lancée  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Inscrit également !

----------


## jopopoe

Inscrit, liste à jour !

----------


## CornedBeer

Au fait on joue en team cette fois-ci ? Ou on reste en mode pépère ?

----------


## leeoneil

Ah oui en équipe moi ça m'avait énormément motivé !
Je suis pour !

----------


## Altay

Inscrit ! En équipe c'est sympathique.

----------


## parpaingue

Inscrivationné. Les équipes c'est assez fun oui.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Inscrit ! En équipe c'est sympathique.


Si t'es mon binôme, je te choisirais que des jeux compatibles/jouables sur Steam Deck ...

----------


## Miladzeu

Hop! Inscrit.

----------


## Altay

> Si t'es mon binôme, je te choisirais que des jeux compatibles/jouables sur Steam Deck ...


Ça me va.  :;):

----------


## doggy d

inscrit, youpiiiiiie

----------


## FoxDy

> Bon bah preum's 
> Par contre il y a au moins une coquille dans le texte (ces -> ses), déso les coin-coin.


Ces un scandale de faire de telles fotes !

Et pour la peine, je m'inscris.

----------


## LanFy

> Ces un scandale de faire de telles fotes !
> 
> Et pour la peine, je m'inscris.


J'aurai le droit de choisir tes jeux? Vu que c'est toi qui a choisi les miens la dernière fois  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'aurai le droit de choisir tes jeux? Vu que c'est toi qui a choisi les miens la dernière fois


Normalement les binômes sont tirés de manière aléatoire, ça permet d'avoir des surprises parfois selon les gouts de chacun  ::):

----------


## LanFy

ah bah ça sera surprise hein, c'est pas comme si on se connaissait :D

----------


## CornedBeer

> Ces un scandale de faire de telles fotes !


Eine echte Skandaaaleee !  ::o: 




> ah bah ça sera surprise hein, c'est pas comme si on se connaissait :D


C'est surtout que tu pourrais tomber sur un tableau avec 3000 entrées, ce serait dommage de passer à côté de ça.  ::trollface::

----------


## jopopoe

Ahaha il est magique ce fichier excel  ::P:

----------


## NFafa

Inscrit aussi !




> C'est surtout que tu pourrais tomber sur un tableau avec 3000 entrées, ce serait dommage de passer à côté de ça.


Ah je regrette déjà  ::siffle::

----------


## Mofet

My body is ready

----------


## Eurok

Ce serait quand le début svp ? Merci ! 
Avec ma gestion du temps en ce moment et les trucs que j'ai sur le feu, je ne suis pas vraiment dispo avant le 11 juillet, je crois que c'est foutu pour moi.

----------


## La Chouette

> Ce serait quand le début svp ? Merci ! 
> Avec ma gestion du temps en ce moment et les trucs que j'ai sur le feu, je ne suis pas vraiment dispo avant le 11 juillet, je crois que c'est foutu pour moi.


Début le 1er juillet, fin le 4 septembre. Faudra juste être dispo 10-20 minutes le 1er juillet pour choisir les jeux de ton binôme, pour le reste, c'est pas dramatique si tu ne finis aucun jeu (mais tu vas bien trouver un moment sur deux mois pour en finir un pas trop long  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Eurok

J'espère vraiment, mon temps de jeu depuis quelques mois est devenu ridicule ... soucis perso, mauvaise gestion du temps, procrastination...

----------


## maxtidus10

> Début le 1er juillet, fin le 4 septembre. Faudra juste être dispo 10-20 minutes le 1er juillet pour choisir les jeux de ton binôme, pour le reste, c'est pas dramatique si tu ne finis aucun jeu (mais tu vas bien trouver un moment sur deux mois pour en finir un pas trop long )


Ou 45-60 minutes si tu tombes sur une grosse L.I.S.T.E.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ou 45-60 minutes si tu tombes sur une grosse L.I.S.T.E.


 ::trollface::

----------


## parpaingue

Super des soldes Steam juste à temps pour gonfler la liste.

----------


## PeaK

> Super des soldes Steam juste à temps pour gonfler la liste.


Y'a aussi le gamepass à 1€ les 3 mois, si tu cherches à gonfler la liste.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Inscrit, j'attends validation par mp  ::):

----------


## Scylite

Inscrit, ouiiiiii

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Inscrit, j'attends validation par mp


Je te fais ça lundi soir ou mardi si personne ne s'en occupe avant. Bienvenue !

----------


## CornedBeer

> Inscrit, j'attends validation par mp





> Si t'es mon binôme, je te choisirais que des jeux compatibles/jouables sur Steam Deck ...


 ::trollface:: 

Je dis ça sur le ton de la déconne, mais vous pouvez noter dans votre liste que vous avez un Steam Deck, votre binôme pourrait prendre ça en considération dans le choix des jeux (le mieux serait de noter également dans la liste quels jeux sont compatibles ou jouables au SD).

----------


## Eurok

Deuxscrit !

----------


## saelix

Inscrite aussi, et backlog à jour !  :^_^:

----------


## maxtidus10

Bien bien ! Allé viendez on laisse le sujet au top jusqu'au lancement !  ::):

----------


## Scylite

En plus 6 jeux c'est +20% de jeux à faire ! Qu'est-ce que tu rep à ça les soldes Steam hein hein ?

----------


## darkvador

Je suis inscrit aussi

----------


## CornedBeer

> Inscrit, j'attends validation par mp


Ce canard a-t-il eu sa validation ?




> Bienvenue !


Et celui-ci n'est toujours pas inscrit, que se passe-t-il ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Code recu et profil validé sur le site de l'event

----------


## saelix

Je viens de me rendre compte que je ne serai pas trop dispo le 1er pour la distribution des jeux, est-ce que ça peut attendre le 3 ? Sinon je me débrouillerai évidemment  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je viens de me rendre compte que je ne serai pas trop dispo le 1er pour la distribution des jeux, est-ce que ça peut attendre le 3 ? Sinon je me débrouillerai évidemment


Pas de souci tant que tu préviens (ce qui est chose faite).  :;): 




> Et celui-ci n'est toujours pas inscrit, que se passe-t-il ?


Ma décision n'est pas encore prise (les déterminants sont complexes).

----------


## doudou1408

Inscrit et en attente de validation MP.
Hâte de participer a mon premier event, j'ai un backlog bien trop fourni  ::): 


Edit : C'est validé, merci !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Check !

----------


## FoxDy

Tellement hâte d'être à vendredi.  :Vibre:

----------


## CornedBeer

> Ma décision n'est pas encore prise (les déterminants sont complexes).


Arf ... bon bah au pire tu peux rejoindre l'event en cours de route.

Sinon la mise en place des binômes, on est d'accord c'est pour vendredi soir, ou bien ?

----------


## Ruvon

Inscrit aussi, j'avais oublié de venir vous faire coucou !

Par contre ma liste de jeux est pas à jour du tout, va falloir que je m'en occupe...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Arf ... bon bah au pire tu peux rejoindre l'event en cours de route.


Mais oui. En plus il y a déjà pratiquement 30 inscrits, donc ce sera une réussite avec ou sans moi.  ::): 




> Sinon la mise en place des binômes, on est d'accord c'est pour vendredi soir, ou bien ?


Vendredi minuit, techniquement.  :X1:

----------


## maxtidus10

En vrai tu peux aussi rejoindre et au pire si tu ne finis aucun jeu ce n'est pas la mort. Et sinon cet été il faudra trouver 4-5 heures pour finir le plus court de la liste.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Mais oui. En plus il y a déjà pratiquement 30 inscrits, donc ce sera une réussite avec ou sans moi. 
> 
> 
> Vendredi minuit, techniquement.


Ca porte à confusion ca....C'est minuit de quelle nuit? de jeudi a vendredi? ou vendredi à samedi????

----------


## Franky Mikey

Non, c'est parfaitement clair. Minuit = 00h00 du jour qui commence.  :X1: 

Donc vendredi minuit, c'est bien la nuit qui arrive (jeudi à vendredi).

----------


## CornedBeer

::o: 
J'avais pas compris ça comme ça ...
Bon de toute façon la majorité des listes tomberont vendredi soir. Mais avec de la chance je pourrais commencer celle de mon binôme au p'tit dèj'.  :;):

----------


## Tiquolol

J'ai créé un compte, j'attends le MP pour m'inscrire !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tchèque !

----------


## channie

Inscrit en attente de validation aussi!

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Inscrit en attente de validation aussi!

----------


## CornedBeer

On passe la barre des 30 participants.  :Mellow2:

----------


## jopopoe

Ouais des nouveaux  :Beer: 

Bienvenue chez les fous qui jouent à leurs jeux  ::lol::

----------


## Tiquolol

Bien reçu merci  ::):

----------


## Scylite

Si on jouait vraiment à nos jeux on aurait rien à proposer à l'event  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

On lance à l'heure, ici.  :Tap: 

*C'est parti pour l'event des 5 ans ! Faites vos jeux listes !*

Enfin, surtout celles de vos binômes, à découvrir sur le site : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event

Vous découvrirez également… des équipes ! Il y avait 32 inscrits, donc j'en ai fait 4, pour changer un peu. À vous de leur trouver des petits noms, j'ai la flemme euh... je compte sur votre créativité.  :B):

----------


## NFafa

La première sélection est pour Leeoneil :

*Gratuitous Space Battles* (3h) : Un petit jeu à priori stratégie/tactique qui me fait de l'oeil depuis longtemps, je veux bien un avis !
*Tyrian 2000* (7,5h) : Un shmup toujours sympa et plutôt facile (sauf en mode arcade). Si tu l'as déjà fait on pourra changer avec un autre jeu.
*Celeste* (8h) : Tyrian c'était trop facile, alors ça va se corser avec le célèbre Celeste ! Pas mon genre de jeu mais j'étais quand même content de le terminer.
*Doom Eternal* (14h) : Jamais joué, mais c'est du tout bon selon beaucoup de gens. Et c'est un FPS pour varier un peu les genres de la sélection.
*Subnautica* (29,5h) : J'ai rarement aimé les jeux dont on me disait "vas-y c'est génial". Subnautica fait clairement partie des exceptions. 

Le jeu de l'event
*Papers, Please* (5h) : Glory to Arstotzka ! C'est court, c'est original, c'est bon ! Quel père seras-tu pour l'*anniversaire* de ton fils ? (oui le lien avec le thème est un poil tiré par les cheveux  :tired:  )

----------


## FoxDy

> On lance à l'heure, ici. 
> 
> *C'est parti pour l'event des 5 ans ! Faites vos jeux listes !*
> 
> Enfin, surtout celles de vos binômes, à découvrir sur le site : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpassion.fr/event
> 
> Vous découvrirez également… des équipes ! Il y avait 32 inscrits, donc j'en ai fait 4, pour changer un peu. À vous de leur trouver des petits noms, j'ai la flemme euh... je compte sur votre créativité.


Frankyyyyy c'est moi qui choiiiiz' !  ::lol:: 

*11-11 Memories Retold*, ce que j'en disais il y a deux ans : une très belle aventure qui nous parle de la première guerre mondiale, de l'amour, de la famille, de l'amitié. Où horreur et beauté s'entremêlent jusqu'à la dernière seconde. Le tout accompagné d'une direction artistique originale, qui donne l'impression d'être au cœur d'une œuvre picturale vivante, offrant beaucoup de charme au titre. 

*Metro 2033*, j'ai adoré et à chaque fois que je le vois dans une L.I.S.T.E., impossible de ne pas le sélectionner !

*Tell Me Why*, là par contre je n'ai pas aimé ce jeu, du début à la fin. Curieuse de potentiellement voir ton avis dessus.

*Call of the Sea*, ça semble être un excellent jeu. Il me fait de l’œil. 

*LEGO® City Undercover*, les jeux LEGO sont une valeur sûre. Pour avoir tâté celui-ci sur Wii U, je te le sélectionne sans crainte. Un bon bac à sable dans une liste, ça fait toujours du bien pour changer d'air.

*Figment*, jeu de l'event car sorti en 2017. Il semble très bon aussi. Bien envie d'avoir ton avis dessus.

En espérant que la liste te convienne, et que tu trouves le temps de faire au moins un titre !  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Pour *LanFy*, une sélection de jeux que j'ai bien aimé, et qui sont des classiques pour certains d'entre eux, dans plein de styles différents :

*Batman Arkham City* : Une suite de très grande qualité, mais dans laquelle je déconseille d'aller à la chasse aux collectibles tellement leur nombre ahurissant déséquilibre l'expérience globale. (13h30)
*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* : Une très belle histoire dans des décors souvent somptueux, et un gameplay atypique. (3h00)
*Fallout* : Un des meilleurs jeux auxquels j'ai pu jouer, qui arrive à développer une ambiance tour à tour noire, drôle, décalée ou violente avec une quantité de pixels ridicule. (16h00)
*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat* : Quasiment aussi bon que son illustre aîné, car si on perd le plaisir de la découverte on y gagne du côté de la finition générale, des mécaniques de jeu mieux pensée et de l'aire de jeu moins découpée en petits morceaux. (15h30)
*Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit* : Un indé fort sympathique, à l'humour corrosif et déjanté. Le gameplay n'est pas toujours parfait mais l'ambiance gore et débile permet de passer un moment franchement fendrad. (7h30)

Pour le thème (dur à respecter celui-là, malgré une grande quantité de jeux !) : 

*Braid*, un des premiers classiques du monde indépendant, qui aura précisément 14 ans si tu y joues le 6 Août ! (5h00)

----------


## doudou1408

Allez, première participation et c'est tombé sur *Tigri* !

*Celeste* : Très bon plateformer, pas si facile mais avec des options de difficulté pour profiter du jeu à son rythme  ::):  Super ambiance "feel good" et une incroyable musique signée Lena Raine !

*Hollow Knight* : Dans le top des metroidvania. Ambiance dingue, musique folle, maniabilité au petit oignons. Faut juste s'accrocher au début si on est allergique au genre, mais ça en vaut très largement le coup.

*Grim Dawn* : J'ai vu que t'as passé pas mal de temps sur Titan quest, c'est fait par la même boite, et mis à part le changement de thème, c'est du Titan Quest+++, j'ai passé un excellent moment dessus.

*Doom Eternal* : Quoi de mieux après une dure journée que de débrancher le cerveau et de trucider du démons en masse ? Ça tourne incroyablement bien, c'est fluide, les sensations sont tops et putain que c'est jouissif.

*The Walking Dead* : Le jeu narratif qui m'aura fait verser une larme. Ça a un peu vieilli mais j'ai pris une vraie claque quand je l'ai fait. Ça sent joue quasi tranquillement une main dans le pantalon et ça se consomme plus comme une série.

Le jeu du thème :

*This War of Mine* : Gestion / jeu de survie 2D. Grosse ambiance déprime mais qui prend aux tripes.

Jeu du thème pourquoi ? Un des personnages à une petite histoire assez touchante sur son anniversaire. Ça m'avait pas mal marqué  ::cry::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Frankyyyyy c'est moi qui choiiiiz' ! 
> 
> *11-11 Memories Retold*, ce que j'en disais il y a deux ans : une très belle aventure qui nous parle de la première guerre mondiale, de l'amour, de la famille, de l'amitié. Où horreur et beauté s'entremêlent jusqu'à la dernière seconde. Le tout accompagné d'une direction artistique originale, qui donne l'impression d'être au cœur d'une œuvre picturale vivante, offrant beaucoup de charme au titre. 
> 
> *Metro 2033*, j'ai adoré et à chaque fois que je le vois dans une L.I.S.T.E., impossible de ne pas le sélectionner !
> 
> *Tell Me Why*, là par contre je n'ai pas aimé ce jeu, du début à la fin. Curieuse de potentiellement voir ton avis dessus.
> 
> *Call of the Sea*, ça semble être un excellent jeu. Il me fait de l’œil. 
> ...


Merci ! De la variété au rendez-vous, avec au moins un bon gros FPS pour offrir de l'action.  :Petit Viking: 
(Je ne voulais pas le demander spécifiquement, mais vu ce qui traîne dans ma liste, j'aurais été déçu qu'il n'y en ait aucun)

Petite question en passant : la version "Redux" de Metro est-elle fortement conseillée, ou bien le jeu original se suffit-il à lui-même ? Je ne tiens pas absolument à sortir les €, mais si jamais elle est vraiment incontournable, je vois qu'elle n'est pas bien chère en ce moment.

doggy d, je m'occupe de toi !

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voici ma liste pour *FoxDy* :

Et voici ma liste :
- *The Stanley Parable* (2h) : J'avais trouvé ça bof à l'époque mais ça se finit vite.
- *Child of Light* (11h) : Il est installé sur mon pc, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le lancer. Ton retour me décidera peut-être  ::): 
- *Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time* (9h) : Un classique. Il a sans doute un peu vieilli, mais c'est un très bon jeu.
- *Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell* (13h) : Un autre classique...
- *Observer* (7h) : Celui-là aussi est sur ma todo-list.
- *Syberia 2* (8h) : Parce que c'est quand même un très bon jeu d'aventure. J'imagine que si tu l'as dans ta liste, tu as fini le premier. Donc, tu devrais pouvoir supporter les déplacements lents du personnage  ::): 

Et le jeu de l'event est... Syberia II qui est sorti sur Switch en 2017  ::P:  J'ai dû creuser un peu pour trouver un lien avec les anniversaires dans ta liste...

PS : C'est quoi cette liste de 16 jeux dans ton backlog ?!? T'as rien d'autre ? Le choix a été assez rapide à faire  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Alors pour *doggy d* : c'est pas évident de prime abord, il n'y a pas des masses de "petits" jeux dans ta liste ! Je vais donc t'en mettre plusieurs gros, en espérant que tu t'y retrouves (j'essaie tout de même de varier un peu). Il y a également le fait que je suis plutôt un joueur PC, donc une partie des titres ne m'est pas spécialement familière.

*Days Gone* : celui-là, ce serait dommage de passer à côté. Je ne l'ai pas fait, mais ma copine a a-do-ré.
*Persona 5 Strikers* : le jeu du thème des 5 ans. Ben oui, Persona *5* ! (désolé, les jeux de 2017 ne m'inspiraient pas spécialement). Sinon les notes sont plutôt bonnes, mais aucune idée de ce que ça vaut.
*Ratchet and Clank* : un classique qu'on ne présente plus. Enfin, je crois.
*Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments* : un jeu de détective plutôt réputé.
*Slay the Spire* : pour varier un peu, un deckbuilder.
*Tales from the Borderlands* : spinoff Telltale sur l'univers Borderlands, c'est le degré zéro du gameplay comme tous les Telltale, mais l'histoire et l'écriture sont vraiment chouettes !

En espérant que ça te convienne.

----------


## Augusthein

Ma liste pour *jopopoe* :

*Into the Breach* : tactical-rpg avec une structure rogue-like. Très addictif. Le jeu date de 2018 mais une grosse update est prévue pour la fin du mois.

*Democratic Socialism Simulator* : un Reigns-like version Bernie Sanders.

*Detention* : point and click bien déprimant sur fond d'histoire Taïwanaise. 

*Metal Gear Solid 4* : le vilain petit canard de la série mais un gameplay intéressant entre deux cinématiques imbitables.

*The Messenger* : le seul jeu de ma sélection que je n'ai pas terminé (bloqué par un boss) mais je le relancerais très certainement un jour. À noter qu'en plus de la traduction française le studio propose une version québecoise assez drôle et qu'on peut considérer comme étant la VO.

Et le jeu thème est *The Walking Dead: Season Two*, parce que dedans il y a une naissance et sans naissances pas d'anniversaires.

----------


## Woshee

Pour Sebarnolds, cette liste de fou que tu as....

*Mad max*: Un open world assez classique, mais visuellement vraiment superbe. La conduite dans le désert post apo est absolument formidable  ::wub:: 

*Overlord*: Jouer un gros batard c'est toujours drôle. Ici c'est "un peu" pikmin, mais avec des petits batards qui ravagent tout.

*Star Wars KOTOR*: Un classique ! C'est du RPG qui tâche, mais dans un univers SW vraiment super bien rendu. J'espère que ça n'a pas trop vieilli.

*Still Life*: J'ai le souvenir d'une ambiance vraiment chouette pour ce jeu d'enquête / point & clic, qui m'avait vraiment beaucoup plu à l'époque de sa sortie

*The procession to cavalry*: Un P&C original, avec des graphismes dignes des animations des Monty Python est un humour bien absurde.

Le jeu de l'évent
*Quantum conundrum*: Il doit tout à portal dans lequel il y a un gateau d'anniversaire  ::ninja:: 
Bon OK j'étais pas inspiré pour le thème. Mais ce portal like est très chouette !



Enjoy !

----------


## LanFy

> Petite question en passant : la version "Redux" de Metro est-elle fortement conseillée, ou bien le jeu original se suffit-il à lui-même ? Je ne tiens pas absolument à sortir les €, mais si jamais elle est vraiment incontournable, je vois qu'elle n'est pas bien chère en ce moment.


Pour l'avoir fait lors du dernier event, si tu as les brouzoufs, pars sur la version Redux, tes yeux t'en seront reconnaissant  :;): 

[edit] je viens de voir la L.I.S.T.E de Maxtidus  ::wacko:: [/edit]

----------


## La Chouette

Pour ma part, j'attends juste que channie ajoute une liste à son profil, il n'y a rien pour l'instant, pas même un profil Steam, je choisis les jeu dès que c'est bon.

----------


## Flad

Euh j'étais persuadé de m'être inscrit mais le site de l'event me dit non  ::unsure:: 
Y a moyen de rattraper ça ?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Euh j'étais persuadé de m'être inscrit mais le site de l'event me dit non 
> Y a moyen de rattraper ça ?


Non. D'ailleurs, tu es banni du forum dans la foulée  ::P:  Vois peut-être avec Franky Mikey, il a l'air de s'occuper de valider les inscriptions. Il sait sans doute faire quelque chose pour toi j'imagine.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour *NFafa* :

*Bioshock Infinite* : fps mal aimé pour je ne sais quelle raison, mais pour moi ca a été un ride ultra marquant. Protip : joue y en mode normal, ca permet de s'éclater avec les pouvoirs et les différentes armes, en hard, tu vas passer ton temps à faire caca derrière les caisses et sniper les têtes qui dépassent...

*Middle-Earth: Shadow of War* J'ai vu que tu as commencé le premier, mais je te conseille de le sauter et de faire sa suite, qui le surpasse sur tous les points. Niveau histoire tu ne seras pas largué, et tu vas beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup plus t'amuser  ::): 

*LEGO - Lord of the Rings* léger et rapide, et une très bonne adaptation des films.

*X-Morph: Defense* Mon chouchou de 2022. Un tower defense melangé à un Shmup, dans un jeu où on joue les méchants envahisseurs. C'est bourrin, c'est tactique c'est super joli, c'est pas trop long et c'est très très fun

*Frostpunk* Un incontournable.


Bonus Stage : *Baba Is You* je ne le mets pas dans la liste car je ne sais s'il est vraiment finissable (doit yavoir une chiée de niveaux dispo) mais il est à faire au max de tes possibiltés (rarement un jeu m'a fait ressentir aussi malin)

----------


## leeoneil

Merci NFafa pour la sélection !
C'est "finissable" Papers please ?
Et Tyrian je l'avais lancé une fois ou deux mais sans essayer d'avancer vraiment. Nickel je vais essayer de le finir !

Ma liste pour *PierreCastor*.
Ton compte GOG ne permet pas d'accéder à ta liste de jeux là-bas, je suis donc parti de BLAEO et de ta liste "excel".
J'ai pris un max de jeux courts.

*Stick it to the man* (5h) - Je le conseille dès que je le vois en attente, c'est court, c'est con, c'est drôle, c'est surprenant !
*Little Nightmares* (6h) - Ambiance opposée ! C'est glauque, c'est malsain, mais c'est génial !
*Metro 2033* (10h) - Pour changer de style. Un FPS immersif avec une vraie bonne ambiance, je l'ai fait récemment et il est encore bien prenant.
*Jotun Valhalla edition*  (5h) - On change encore de style, du combat de boss vue de haut, ambiance viking. Perso j'avais beaucoup aimé.
*Viscera Cleanup Detail: Shadow Warrior* (1h) ça c'est le jeu empoisonné qui n'est dans la liste que pour vider le backlog. Tu pourras dire fièrement "_un de moins_" après t'être emmerdé pendant une heure !

Et le jeu du thème.
Comme je ne trouvais rien, je suis hors-charte en temps de jeu... Dites moi si ça passe.
*Titan Quest Anniversary Edition* (25h) - C'est long, mais le jeu est très bon ! Ah, et il y a le mot anniversaire dans le titre, on est bon !
 ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Pour Sebarnolds, cette liste de fou que tu as....
> 
> *Mad max*: Un open world assez classique, mais visuellement vraiment superbe. La conduite dans le désert post apo est absolument formidable 
> 
> *Overlord*: Jouer un gros batard c'est toujours drôle. Ici c'est "un peu" pikmin, mais avec des petits batards qui ravagent tout.
> 
> *Star Wars KOTOR*: Un classique ! C'est du RPG qui tâche, mais dans un univers SW vraiment super bien rendu. J'espère que ça n'a pas trop vieilli.
> 
> *Still Life*: J'ai le souvenir d'une ambiance vraiment chouette pour ce jeu d'enquête / point & clic, qui m'avait vraiment beaucoup plu à l'époque de sa sortie
> ...


Oui, désolé, y'a du backlog  ::):  Mais c'est bien organisé normalement...

Merci pour la liste, même si j'ai un peu peur de la longueur de certains. Je vais sans doute commencer par The procession to cavalry et Quantum conundrum.

----------


## doggy d

> Alors pour *doggy d* : c'est pas évident de prime abord, il n'y a pas des masses de "petits" jeux dans ta liste ! Je vais donc t'en mettre plusieurs gros, en espérant que tu t'y retrouves (j'essaie tout de même de varier un peu). Il y a également le fait que je suis plutôt un joueur PC, donc une partie des titres ne m'est pas spécialement familière.
> 
> *Days Gone* : celui-là, ce serait dommage de passer à côté. Je ne l'ai pas fait, mais ma copine a a-do-ré.
> *Persona 5 Strikers* : le jeu du thème des 5 ans. Ben oui, Persona *5* ! (désolé, les jeux de 2017 ne m'inspiraient pas spécialement). Sinon les notes sont plutôt bonnes, mais aucune idée de ce que ça vaut.
> *Ratchet and Clank* : un classique qu'on ne présente plus. Enfin, je crois.
> *Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments* : un jeu de détective plutôt réputé.
> *Slay the Spire* : pour varier un peu, un deckbuilder.
> *Tales from the Borderlands* : spinoff Telltale sur l'univers Borderlands, c'est le degré zéro du gameplay comme tous les Telltale, mais l'histoire et l'écriture sont vraiment chouettes !
> 
> En espérant que ça te convienne.


Franchement c'est parfait ! Merci !!

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ma sélection pour *Scylite*




> - *Batman: Arkham Asylum* (12h): le premier jeu de la série, vraiment très bon, je l'ai beaucoup apprécié.
> - *Hob* (10h): sympathique zelda-like, joli et intéressant, que j'avais fait lors d'un précédent event.
> - *INSIDE* (4h): aussi fait lors d'un précédent event, très bon jeu à l'atmosphère incroyable et pas très long à finir
> - *Quantum Break* (10h): très bon jeu d'action que j'ai fait préféré à Control. Très joli, bien rythmé, et mélangé avec des épisodes de série tournés avec de vrais acteurs, c'est assez original.
> - *Last Day of June* (4h): petit jeu mélancolique et très péotique, avec la musique de Steven Wilson. J'ai adoré.
> - *Prey* (16h): le jeu de l'event car sorti en 2017. Celui-là je l'ai pas fini mais il est acclamé par tout le forum. Par contre ça peut faire un peu peur par moment...


J'ai essayé de choisir des jeux de style et longueur variés, j'espère que ça te va, bon event !

----------


## doggy d

> *Hollow Knight* : Dans le top des metroidvania. Ambiance dingue, musique folle, maniabilité au petit oignons. Faut juste s'accrocher au début si on est allergique au genre, mais ça en vaut très largement le coup.


LE meilleur jeu de tous mes Events *EVER* !!! (fait justement il y a pile un an)

----------


## Kulfy

Et voilà pour toi *Woshee* : 




> *A short hike* : 2h - Petit en-cas relaxant pour commencer, j'ai passé un chouette moment dessus.
> *Event[0]* : 3h - Seul jeu de la liste auquel je n'ai pas joué, mais il me fait de l'oeil depuis un moment.
> *Hyper light drifter* : 12h - Jeu d'exploration et de combats, avec une tripotée de petits secrets à découvrir, et du pixel-art à tomber. Je viens d'apprendre qu'une "suite" (en 3D cette fois) était en développement.
> *Pyre* : 14h - Un jeu de Supergiant Games (Bastion, Transistor, Hades...). Un gameplay auquel j'ai un petit peu moins accroché, mais l'univers vaut le détour et les personnages sont tous très attachants.
> *Shadow tactics* : 30h - Le plus gros morceau pour terminer, jeu d'infiltration tactique dans le Japon du 17e siècle.
> *Snake pass* : 8h30 - Jeu de plateforme atypique, les débuts ne sont vraiment pas évidents, mais une fois pris en main, c'est un vrai plaisir de parcourir les niveaux langoureusement (bon, sauf le dernier niveau, faut pas pousser)
> 
> Jeu de l'event : Pyre est sorti en Juillet 2017, il y a tout juste 5 ans donc joyeux anniversaire à lui aussi !


J'avais malencontreusement écrasé la liste que tu avais attribuée à Sebarnolds (les droits d'admin sur smartphone, c'est pas une bonne idée !), j'ai remis ce que tu as posté sur le forum, mais n'hésite pas à refaire un tour pour t'en assurer  :;):

----------


## darkvador

Voilà ma liste de jeu pour CornedBeer  

J'ai essayé de respecter ses critères de jeu court et principale sur console portable.

*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* (3h) car il est original , court et émouvant

*The next Penelope* (3h) je n'ai jamais joué mais j'en ai déjà entendu du bien ici

*Flower* (2h) car il est très court et a bonne réputation

*Gato Roboto* (3h)

*Undertale* (6h) car il est clivant, certain adorent et d'autres détestent  

*Tomb Raider: Anniversary* (11h) car c'est le seul jeu que j'ai trouvé dans le thème  ::(:  (Finalement il n'est pas dans la liste j'ai merdé)

*Baba Is You* (7h) car il a aussi très bonne réputation

Bon event à tous

----------


## Scylite

> Ma sélection pour *Scylite*
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai essayé de choisir des jeux de style et longueur variés, j'espère que ça te va, bon event !


Ca me va très bien, on verra bien pour Prey si j'ai trop peur, ça me fera un test de résilience. Merci !

----------


## leeoneil

> Voilà ma liste de jeu pour CornedBeer


Il y a 7 jeux dans ta liste, t'as fait comment pour les intégrer sur le site de l'event ?
 ::P:

----------


## jopopoe

Merci *Augusthein* pour la liste. Plein de jeux qui ont l'air cools, et des trucs qui sortent un peu de mon ordinaire, c'est parfait  ::):

----------


## darkvador

> Il y a 7 jeux dans ta liste, t'as fait comment pour les intégrer sur le site de l'event ?


J'ai pas mal hésité et du coup j'ai merdé , je n'ai pas mis Tomb Raider dans sa liste  ::(:

----------


## Woshee

> Et voilà pour toi *Woshee* : 
> 
> 
> 
> J'avais malencontreusement écrasé la liste que tu avais attribuée à Sebarnolds (les droits d'admin sur smartphone, c'est pas une bonne idée !), j'ai remis ce que tu as posté sur le forum, mais n'hésite pas à refaire un tour pour t'en assurer


Merci ! Que des jeux qui me semblent bien chouette ! 




> Oui, désolé, y'a du backlog  Mais c'est bien organisé normalement...
> 
> Merci pour la liste, même si j'ai un peu peur de la longueur de certains. Je vais sans doute commencer par The procession to cavalry et Quantum conundrum.


Mad Max et Kotor sont un peu longs, le reste ça va, c'est pas grand chose. J'ai essayé de varier genre et durée justement.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Mad Max et Kotor sont un peu longs, le reste ça va, c'est pas grand chose. J'ai essayé de varier genre et durée justement.


T'inquiète, je vais me débrouiller  ::):  Ca me fait penser que je regarderais bien pour coder un truc qui irait récupérer le temps moyen pour finir les jeux de ma liste, histoire de compléter mon fichier Excel et faciliter le choix  ::):

----------


## Tiquolol

Pour *Altay*, une sélection de jeux de qualité ou qui me semblent top, certains un peu vieux mais c'est l'occasion de faire des classiques :

*Dungeon Keeper* : Grand classique des jeux de gestion de monstre, ca a vieilli, c'est hideux mais l'ambiance est géniale. On peut battre à mort les gobelins ! (16h00)

*Dead Space* : Survival horror (léger) qui m'avait bien plu à l'époque et qui se fait assez rapidement. On est vite dans l'ambiance et ca permet d'embrancher sur les suivants qui sont bien aussi. (11h00)

*Half life* : Il serait bien de faire la légende une fois dans sa vie. (13h00)

*Subnautica* : C'est plus long que le reste des autres jeux mais l'ambiance est tellement géniale, il serait dommage de ne pas le faire. On voit qu'on plonge dedans, dur d'en sortir ! (30h00)

Pour le thème :

*Grim Fandango* : Je fais peu de PnC mais celui-là, bien que vieux, est magique. (11h00) Il est tellement vieux qu'il ne compte plus ses anniversaires  :Eclope: 

Bon jeu !

----------


## banditbandit

Salut, 

je me demande si c'est encore possible de participer ? Sachant que je serai pas dispo en Juillet parce que j'ai d'autres jeux sur le feu et donc que je ne pourrai commencer qu'en Aout. 

 Aussi c'est pour le plaisir "sadique" de filer une liste de jeux et aussi à l'occasion quelques suées (mon véritable pseudo ayant du être Valar Morghulis...) et autres véroles à l'attention du récipiendaire...  :;): 

Après si les équipes sont déjà constituées et que vous ne voulez pas de ma candidature, je comprendrais même si dans cette éventualitée je vous maudirai pour tous les events à venir.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ca me va très bien, on verra bien pour Prey si j'ai trop peur, ça me fera un test de résilience. Merci !


Perso je suis comme toi, pas trop fan des jeux qui font peur, mais sur Prey ça ne m'a pas trop gêné. C'est plus stressant que réellement flippant je trouve.

----------


## LanFy

MaxTidus10, voici ma liste de jeux. J'ai respecté tes demande sur ton profil et j'ai pris pas mal de jeux courts car vu la taille de ton backlog, j'imagine que tu n'as pas énormément de temps devant toi pour jouer  ::rolleyes:: 

*Capsized* (4h) : un jeu très mignon que j'avais pris en early et que je n'ai jamais plus touché depuis mon premier test. Faudra que je me le fasse à l'occasion
*Cat Quest* (5,5h) : toujours un jeu mignon, ma femme adore et l'a poncé sur PS4, je te conseille de le faire en anglais, les jeux de mots sont bien mieux qu'en FR
*Fez* (6h) : Un jeu que j'ai sur android et auquel je n'ai jamais touché. Mais il parait qu'il est bien...
*The Flame in the Flood* (8,5h) : un ptit jeu de survie que tu peux finir à priori rapidement, j'ai testé vite fait, j'avais à priori aimé mais jamais pris le temps de m'y remettre dessus.
*Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY* (11h) : Le premier de la série! Il est vraiment bien, j'avais bien joué dessus sur console sans jamais le terminer (ma première fille est arrivé entre temps)
*Prey* - jeu anniversaire - (16h) : Tout le monde dit que c'est un bon jeu, y a pas de raisons que ça ne soit pas le cas.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les clandestins, j'ai régularisé votre inscription. Vous formerez l'équipe fantôme (je n'ai pas d'outil pour vous intégrer aux équipes déjà formées).

En punition, vous aurez à terminer un jeu issu d'une clé mystère offerte par Baalim.  :tired:

----------


## doggy d

*Pour JulLeBarge*

Voici ma proposition de jeux :

- *Warhammer 40,000 : Space Marine - Anniversary Edition* (7-9h) : Pour le thème "anniversaire" de l'Event et parce que tout défoncer en tant que Space Marine c'est toujours Ultra cool !

- *SteamWorld Dig* (5-6h) : Un bon petit jeu sans prétention plaisant à jouer, efficace (exploration/metroidvania/loot) et avec une bonne ambiance (steampunk/far west)

- *Nex Machina* (1-3h) : Un fantastique shoot'em up (twin stick shooter plus précisément, à la Geometry Wars), d'une énergie folle (par le studio de Resogun, tout est dit). Par ailleurs, le jeu fête ses 5 ans, c'est dans le thème de l'Event.

- *Street Fighter V* (1h) : Street Fighter reste Street Fighter, accessible et profond; ce 5ème épisode décrié au début est quand même très solide et amusant. Je te propose d'aller à la fin d'une story avec un personnage.

- *Half-Life 2: Lost Coast* (1/2h) : Le plaisir de retourner dans l'univers d'Half-Life 2 pour 30 petites minutes très plaisantes

- *Into the Breach* : Le jeu potentiellement le plus long, si tu as l'occasion. Apparemment bourré de qualités (par le studio de FTL, tout est dit aussi)

Bon amusement ! Bel été   :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Pour JulLeBarge*
> 
> Voici ma proposition de jeux :
> 
> - *Warhammer 40,000 : Space Marine - Anniversary Edition* (7-9h) : Pour le thème "anniversaire" de l'Event et parce que tout défoncer en tant que Space Marine c'est toujours Ultra cool !
> 
> - *SteamWorld Dig* (5-6h) : Un bon petit jeu sans prétention plaisant à jouer, efficace (exploration/metroidvania/loot) et avec une bonne ambiance (steampunk/far west)
> 
> - *Nex Machina* (1-3h) : Un fantastique shoot'em up (twin stick shooter plus précisément, à la Geometry Wars), d'une énergie folle (par le studio de Resogun, tout est dit). Par ailleurs, le jeu fête ses 5 ans, c'est dans le thème de l'Event.
> ...


Parfait, merci beaucoup !

----------


## Flad

> Salut, 
> 
> je me demande si c'est encore possible de participer ? Sachant que je serai pas dispo en Juillet parce que j'ai d'autres jeux sur le feu et donc que je ne pourrai commencer qu'en Aout. 
> 
>  Aussi c'est pour le plaisir "sadique" de filer une liste de jeux et aussi à l'occasion quelques suées (mon véritable pseudo ayant du être Valar Morghulis...) et autres véroles à l'attention du récipiendaire... 
> 
> Après si les équipes sont déjà constituées et que vous ne voulez pas de ma candidature, je comprendrais même si dans cette éventualitée je vous maudirai pour tous les events à venir.


Il me faudrait la L.I.S.T.E que tu mentionnes sur le site de l'event, sinon je tape dans ton steam pas dicrètement  ::o: 



> En punition, vous aurez à terminer un jeu issu d'une clé mystère offerte par Baalim.


"Fuck fear, drink beer"  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Les clandestins, j'ai régularisé votre inscription. 
> 
> En punition, vous aurez à terminer un jeu issu d'une clé mystère offerte par Baalim.


Terrible punition mais merci  quand même. Le hasard faisant bien les choses je vais m'occuper une nouvelle fois de notre ami Flad...  :;):

----------


## LanFy

> Pour *LanFy*, une sélection de jeux que j'ai bien aimé, et qui sont des classiques pour certains d'entre eux, dans plein de styles différents :
> 
> *Batman Arkham City* : Une suite de très grande qualité, mais dans laquelle je déconseille d'aller à la chasse aux collectibles tellement leur nombre ahurissant déséquilibre l'expérience globale. (13h30)
> *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* : Une très belle histoire dans des décors souvent somptueux, et un gameplay atypique. (3h00)
> *Fallout* : Un des meilleurs jeux auxquels j'ai pu jouer, qui arrive à développer une ambiance tour à tour noire, drôle, décalée ou violente avec une quantité de pixels ridicule. (16h00)
> *S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat* : Quasiment aussi bon que son illustre aîné, car si on perd le plaisir de la découverte on y gagne du côté de la finition générale, des mécaniques de jeu mieux pensée et de l'aire de jeu moins découpée en petits morceaux. (15h30)
> *Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit* : Un indé fort sympathique, à l'humour corrosif et déjanté. Le gameplay n'est pas toujours parfait mais l'ambiance gore et débile permet de passer un moment franchement fendrad. (7h30)
> 
> Pour le thème (dur à respecter celui-là, malgré une grande quantité de jeux !) : 
> ...


Merci Jopopoe! Pas mal de jeu long, ça va me changer du précédent Event :D
Par contre pour Braid à 5h du matin le 6 aout, je te promets rien   ::wacko::

----------


## jopopoe

Ah non l'heure à la fin c'est la durée du jeu sur HowLongToBeat, pas l'heure à laquelle il faut jouer  ::P:

----------


## Woshee

Ces histoires d'équipe, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?  ::huh::

----------


## Scylite

Alors, pour *Hillikus*, une sélection que j'espère variée :

- *Bioshock* : un classique un peu vieillissant mais à la narration environnementale novatrice et à l'ambiance folle (12 heures)
- *Gone Home* : balade et simili-enquête pour une histoire touchante qui se dévoile petit à petit (2 heures)
- *Griftlands* : un jeu de carte en mode roguelite, tel un Slay the Spire en plus foutraque et scénarisé. Plein de bonnes idées, je pense que tu peux te fixer comme but de finir un fois chacune des trois histoires principales (11 heures)
- *Pikuniku* : dur à décrire. Absurde, drôle, facile, rafraichissant ? (3 heures)
- *Star Wars : Fallen Order* : enfin un bon jeu SW ! Une petit vibe Dark Souls, le jeu est dur sans être inaccessible, et en prime il amène un peu de lore qu'on retrouve dans la série Obi-Wan, si jamais. (17 heures, le + long)

Et le jeu de l'event : *Sonic Mania* ! Jeu sorti en 2017 comme l'event, mais je suis sûr qu'on est plein à avoir eu un des Sonic dont il s'inspire pour notre anniversaire, quand on était gamins. Moi, oui. (5 heures)

Dis moi si ça te va  ::): 

---

Remarque pour *Mofet*  : ta répartitrice, saelix, me fait te dire qu'elle est déconnectée du net jusqu'à dimanche soir (elle avait prévenu ici y a quelques jours), désolé donc pour l'attente !

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini mon premier jeu, *HL2 Lost Coast*.

Bon c'est pas vraiment un jeu mais plus une rapide démo technique de l'éclairage HDR ajouté au moteur source. Du coup, je me dis que ça serait peut-être plus juste de le remplacer par un autre jeu... Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

----------


## madgic

> Les clandestins, j'ai régularisé votre inscription. Vous formerez l'équipe fantôme (je n'ai pas d'outil pour vous intégrer aux équipes déjà formées).


Je viens de tester, c'est possible en modifiant le groupe, après la création.

----------


## leeoneil

> Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?


ça dépend, t'es quand quelle équipe ?
Si t'es pas dans l'équipe 1, je te propose de remplacer ça par un pti jeu rapide, comme Pathfinder par exemple !

 ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Ces histoires d'équipe, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?


Chaque joueur se voit attribué une équipe au hasard. C'est juste pour le fun, l'équipe qui finit le plus de jeux peut se moquer de ceux qui en ont fini le moins  ::trollface:: 

Pas besoin de te sentir obligé d'en faire plus/moins que tu n'en aurais fait autrement, mais pour certains ça peut apporter une motivation supplémentaire.

----------


## FoxDy

> Merci ! De la variété au rendez-vous, avec au moins un bon gros FPS pour offrir de l'action. 
> (Je ne voulais pas le demander spécifiquement, mais vu ce qui traîne dans ma liste, j'aurais été déçu qu'il n'y en ait aucun)
> 
> Petite question en passant : la version "Redux" de Metro est-elle fortement conseillée, ou bien le jeu original se suffit-il à lui-même ? Je ne tiens pas absolument à sortir les €, mais si jamais elle est vraiment incontournable, je vois qu'elle n'est pas bien chère en ce moment.
> 
> doggy d, je m'occupe de toi !


Contente que ça te plaise !  ::): 

Pour Metro 2033, personnellement je l'ai fait dans sa version originale. La version Redux offre certainement du confort visuel, mais elle ne me semble pas indispensable. Surtout si on ne la possède pas, autant économiser les quelques euros qu'elle coûte. Au mieux, tu lances le jeu pour constater par toi-même pendant les soldes, comme ça la Redux sera toujours dispo à bas prix au cas où.




> Et voici ma liste pour FoxDy :
> 
> Et voici ma liste :
> - The Stanley Parable (2h) : J'avais trouvé ça bof à l'époque mais ça se finit vite.
> - Child of Light (11h) : Il est installé sur mon pc, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le lancer. Ton retour me décidera peut-être
> - Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (9h) : Un classique. Il a sans doute un peu vieilli, mais c'est un très bon jeu.
> - Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell (13h) : Un autre classique...
> - Observer (7h) : Celui-là aussi est sur ma todo-list.
> - Syberia 2 (8h) : Parce que c'est quand même un très bon jeu d'aventure. J'imagine que si tu l'as dans ta liste, tu as fini le premier. Donc, tu devrais pouvoir supporter les déplacements lents du personnage
> ...


Merci, trop bien d'avoir sa liste le premier jour.  :Mellow2: 

Le secret de ma courte liste ? Acheter très rarement, voire pas du tout, afin de terminer ce qui prend la poussière dans la bibliothèque. Je fonctionne comme ça depuis 2015, en m'amusant à boucler mes jeux par ordre chronologique (qui commençait en 2002). Résultat, le backlog est mince sur PC. Et pour ajouter une part de hasard aux choses, je participe depuis un an environ à l'event (à chaque fois avec un grand plaisir). Il n'y a que 2-3 titres qui n'apparaissent pas dans la liste, parce que je compte les faire à mon rythme et qu'ils ne me semblent pas éligibles à l'évènement (Kingdom Come, Hitman, The Witcher 2 par exemple).

T'inquiète, une fois les jeux PC terminés, la looooooooooongue liste sur consoles arrive.  :Emo:

----------


## LanFy

Ah mais non! Si on doit en plus donner la liste des jeux console pas terminé, je vais avoir une liste à la MaxTidus  :^_^: 

Sinon, vous savez comment on peut voir quand on a activé un jeu sur steam? car dans Steam, que je regarde l'historique des achats ou les licences et produits activés à l'aide d'une clé CD, je ne le vois pas.
C'est "Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit"

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai fini mon premier jeu, *HL2 Lost Coast*.
> 
> Bon c'est pas vraiment un jeu mais plus une rapide démo technique de l'éclairage HDR ajouté au moteur source. Du coup, je me dis que ça serait peut-être plus juste de le remplacer par un autre jeu... Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?


Fais peut-être les autres, si tu es ensuite en manque je peux t'en proposer encore un autre  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Fais peut-être les autres, si tu es ensuite en manque je peux t'en proposer encore un autre


ok on fait comme ça  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah mais non! Si on doit en plus donner la liste des jeux console pas terminé, je vais avoir une liste à la MaxTidus 
> 
> Sinon, vous savez comment on peut voir quand on a activé un jeu sur steam? car dans Steam, que je regarde l'historique des achats ou les licences et produits activés à l'aide d'une clé CD, je ne le vois pas.
> C'est "Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit"


T'as l'air de l'avoir sous le nom "Hell Yeah!" dans ta bibliothèque. Je sais pas pourquoi il a un nom différent dans la bibli et sur la page Steam.

----------


## Flad

Alors si ça convient à banditbandit je propose les jeux suivants : 
- Zone of the Enders 2 ;
- All Is Dust ;
- Go! Go! Nippon! ~My First Trip to Japan~
- Lot Planet 3
- Party of Sin
- Aporia : Beyond The Valley (jeu du thème acr il est de 2017 !).

J'en connais 2 de noms dans la liste mais c'est tout  ::ninja:: 

Dès que c'est validé je les mets sur le site.

De mon coté j'ai pas précisé mais je préfèrerai des jeux courts pour cette édition (autant que faire se peux vu mon backlog).

----------


## Hilikkus

> Alors, pour *Hillikus*, une sélection que j'espère variée :
> 
> - *Bioshock* : un classique un peu vieillissant mais à la narration environnementale novatrice et à l'ambiance folle (12 heures)
> - *Gone Home* : balade et simili-enquête pour une histoire touchante qui se dévoile petit à petit (2 heures)
> - *Griftlands* : un jeu de carte en mode roguelite, tel un Slay the Spire en plus foutraque et scénarisé. Plein de bonnes idées, je pense que tu peux te fixer comme but de finir un fois chacune des trois histoires principales (11 heures)
> - *Pikuniku* : dur à décrire. Absurde, drôle, facile, rafraichissant ? (3 heures)
> - *Star Wars : Fallen Order* : enfin un bon jeu SW ! Une petit vibe Dark Souls, le jeu est dur sans être inaccessible, et en prime il amène un peu de lore qu'on retrouve dans la série Obi-Wan, si jamais. (17 heures, le + long)
> 
> Et le jeu de l'event : *Sonic Mania* ! Jeu sorti en 2017 comme l'event, mais je suis sûr qu'on est plein à avoir eu un des Sonic dont il s'inspire pour notre anniversaire, quand on était gamins. Moi, oui. (5 heures)
> ...


Merci pour la liste Scylite, par contre j'ai un petit souci: J'ai fini Pikinuku (j'ai oublié de le virer de mon fichier, désolé) peux tu le remplacer stp ?

Sinon, ma liste pour Saelix:

*Ape Out*, un pur défouloir sur fond de jazz (2h)
*Jotun Valhalla Edition*, du boss rush rude mais juste (5h)
*Transistor*, le jeu qui m'a fait aimer le studio Supergiant (6h)
*Life is Strange: Before the Storm*, la prequel convaincante de LIS (10h)
*Mutant Year Zero Road to Eden*, un XCOM like à l'ambiance post apo à laquelle j'ai bien accroché (13h)

*Hob*, le jeu du thème qui est sorti il y a 5 ans (10h)

J'enregistre sur le site des que tu me confirmes que c'est OK

----------


## pierrecastor

> Merci NFafa pour la sélection !
> C'est "finissable" Papers please ?


Yep, y'a une histoire avec une fin



> Et Tyrian je l'avais lancé une fois ou deux mais sans essayer d'avancer vraiment. Nickel je vais essayer de le finir !
> 
> Ma liste pour *PierreCastor*.
> Ton compte GOG ne permet pas d'accéder à ta liste de jeux là-bas, je suis donc parti de BLAEO et de ta liste "excel".
> J'ai pris un max de jeux courts.
> 
> *Stick it to the man* (5h) - Je le conseille dès que je le vois en attente, c'est court, c'est con, c'est drôle, c'est surprenant !


Arh, je l'ai fait sur un précédent évent, et j'ai vraiment apprécié. J'avais pas mis la liste à jour comme y faut. C'est maintenant fait et j'y ai ajouté mes jeux GOG.



> *Little Nightmares* (6h) - Ambiance opposée ! C'est glauque, c'est malsain, mais c'est génial !
> *Metro 2033* (10h) - Pour changer de style. Un FPS immersif avec une vraie bonne ambiance, je l'ai fait récemment et il est encore bien prenant.
> *Jotun Valhalla edition*  (5h) - On change encore de style, du combat de boss vue de haut, ambiance viking. Perso j'avais beaucoup aimé.
> *Viscera Cleanup Detail: Shadow Warrior* (1h) ça c'est le jeu empoisonné qui n'est dans la liste que pour vider le backlog. Tu pourras dire fièrement "_un de moins_" après t'être emmerdé pendant une heure !
> 
> Et le jeu du thème.
> Comme je ne trouvais rien, je suis hors-charte en temps de jeu... Dites moi si ça passe.
> *Titan Quest Anniversary Edition* (25h) - C'est long, mais le jeu est très bon ! Ah, et il y a le mot anniversaire dans le titre, on est bon !


Sinon, cool pour la liste, vais essayer de dépasser mon quota de 1 jeu fini des précédents évent.

Je me penche sur la liste de Parpaing

----------


## leeoneil

Ok, je change pour un jeu GOG
*Dagon by HP Lovercraft (30 minutes !)
*C'est cadeau pour pouvoir valider facilement un jeu !
Une expérience narrative, histoire de changer complètement du reste de la liste.

Bon par contre je ne peux rien changer sur le site de l'event, est-ce qu'un admin peut corriger svp ?
Dans les jeux de PierreCastor, remplacer Stick it to the man par Dagon, c'est possible svp ?

----------


## Scylite

> Merci pour la liste Scylite, par contre j'ai un petit souci: J'ai fini Pikinuku (j'ai oublié de le virer de mon fichier, désolé) peux tu le remplacer stp ?
> 
> Sinon, ma liste pour Saelix:
> 
> *Ape Out*, un pur défouloir sur fond de jazz (2h)
> *Jotun Valhalla Edition*, du boss rush rude mais juste (5h)
> *Transistor*, le jeu qui m'a fait aimer le studio Supergiant (6h)
> *Life is Strange: Before the Storm*, la prequel convaincante de LIS (10h)
> *Mutant Year Zero Road to Eden*, un XCOM like à l'ambiance post apo à laquelle j'ai bien accroché (13h)
> ...



Ah ! Bah te voilà bien puni, je n'osais pas parce qu'un poil plus long mais te voilà loti de *Disco Elysium* à la place, ce jeu formidablement formidable (22 heures) - si ça te va.

Concernant ce que tu as donné à saelix, je me permets vu qu'elle ne sera pas en ligne avant dimanche : je sais qu'elle a déjà fini Transistor lors du dernier event, elle a dû oublier de l'enlever de sa liste !

----------


## Ruvon

@darkvador : si t'as pas encore check ma liste et que tu peux attendre demain, elle mériterait d'être mise à jour, mais sinon je ferais avec  :;): 

@acdctabs : pas sûr d'avoir le temps cet aprèm, mais au pire je ferais la liste en fin de journée, genre minuit  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Mon bon Flad,

Merci pour ta L.I.S.T.E. , elle me convient très bien.


A mon tour :

*
Amnesia: The Dark Descent* : Je reviens à la charge... LE survival horror indé. Pour se faire dessus pendant une dizaine d'heures.
 Comme tu as de la chance ya la version remastered qui est sortie il y a quelques jours longtemps  via un Mod. Ca garde le gameplay d'origine mais ça améliore grandement le visuel même si ça ne fait pas de miracle, le moteur commençant à dater. 
 Je ne peux que t'encourager à l'installer, tu le trouveras facilement sur Moddb, ou via le topic d'Amnesia:TDD. Le mod est facile à installer, mais n'hésites pas à me contacter si tu as un probléme.

*Resident Evil*, le premier, c'est pas le meilleur à mon gout mais c'est la base et le remaster est plutôt réussi.

*SOULCALIBUR VI*, Baston ! Pendant 7 heures env le temps de la campagne.

*Half-Life 2: Lost Coast* : il a l'avantage d'être court et t'obligera à installer Half-Life², elle est pas belle la vie !?

*Supraland*, parce que je connais pas mais il m'intrigue, j'en ai entendu du bien mais aussi du moins bien. 13h env.

*Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus*, parce que sorti en 2017, vraiment une idée à la con...



Voila dis-moi si tu valides et bon jeu à tous !!!

----------


## Flad

> Mon bon Flad,
> 
> Merci pour ta L.I.S.T.E. , elle me convient très bien.
> 
> 
> A mon tour :
> 
> *
> Amnesia: The Dark Descent* : Je reviens à la charge... LE survival horror indé. Pour se faire dessus pendant une dizaine d'heures.
> ...


Je valide !

----------


## maxtidus10

> Pour l'avoir fait lors du dernier event, si tu as les brouzoufs, pars sur la version Redux, tes yeux t'en seront reconnaissant 
> 
> [edit] je viens de voir la L.I.S.T.E de Maxtidus [/edit]


Oui je sais désolé




> MaxTidus10, voici ma liste de jeux. J'ai respecté tes demande sur ton profil et j'ai pris pas mal de jeux courts car vu la taille de ton backlog, j'imagine que tu n'as pas énormément de temps devant toi pour jouer 
> 
> *Capsized* (4h) : un jeu très mignon que j'avais pris en early et que je n'ai jamais plus touché depuis mon premier test. Faudra que je me le fasse à l'occasion
> *Cat Quest* (5,5h) : toujours un jeu mignon, ma femme adore et l'a poncé sur PS4, je te conseille de le faire en anglais, les jeux de mots sont bien mieux qu'en FR
> *Fez* (6h) : Un jeu que j'ai sur android et auquel je n'ai jamais touché. Mais il parait qu'il est bien...
> *The Flame in the Flood* (8,5h) : un ptit jeu de survie que tu peux finir à priori rapidement, j'ai testé vite fait, j'avais à priori aimé mais jamais pris le temps de m'y remettre dessus.
> *Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY* (11h) : Le premier de la série! Il est vraiment bien, j'avais bien joué dessus sur console sans jamais le terminer (ma première fille est arrivé entre temps)
> *Prey* - jeu anniversaire - (16h) : Tout le monde dit que c'est un bon jeu, y a pas de raisons que ça ne soit pas le cas.


Merci beaucoup pour cette liste qui me semble bien apétissante  ::):  Habituellement sur chaque event je ne fais qu'un jeu (par principe), mais cet été, j'en ferait surement 2  ::):

----------


## parpaingue

Pour *doudou1408*

The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav (10h) : je l'ai aussi en backlog donc je suis curieux
METAL GEAR SOLID V: GROUND ZEROES (2h) : c'est tellement bien
Hotline Miami (5h) : bon jeu
Absolver (6h) : tatane
Portal (3h) : a-t-on encore besoin de le présenter
Muse Dash (5h il parait) : un excellent rythm game, très fun. Je recommande d'y jouer au clavier (2x2 touches ça marche très bien) même si ça fonctionne aussi au pad.

Aaaah je réalise que j'ai pas fait très gaffe au steam deck mais ça devrait marcher pour une bonne partie des jeux.

edit: Ah oui le jeu anniversaire c'est Muse Dash, on est en plein dans le 4e anniversaire du jeu.

----------


## channie

Pour *LaChouette* je t'ai préparé une liste qui a de l'allure  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

Ma liste pour *Acdctabs* :

*Portal Reloaded* (5h) --> sorti pile pour les 10 ans de portal 2, c’est donc le jeu anniversaire de l’event. C’est aussi ma reco niveau jeu de puzzle/réflexion. Ceux qui ont kiffé portal 2 apprécieront de prolonger cette sensation grisante,j avec des puzzle bien pensés, et pas trop nombreux : très plaisant.

*Mark of the Ninja: Remastered* (7 à 10h) --> Un jeu d’infiltration fabuleux. Je n’étais pas un grand connaisseur du type, mais qu’est ce qu’il est bien pensé, qu’est ce quil est satisfaisant à parcourir : c’est une petite pépite qui doit sortir des backlogs.

*Celeste* (8 à 13h) --> Le jeu de plates-formes de la sélection : un jeu de plates-forme grandiose là encore, certains le considèrent sans rougir de meilleur jeu de plates-forme de tous les temps, et… c’est peut être bien vrai en effet. Une expérience exigeante si on le souhaite, mais pas trop si on ne le cherche pas, une superbe adaptation à son public qui y trouvera son bonheur.

*DOOM* (11 à 16h) --> Le FPS de la sélection et quel jeu putain ! DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM ! Bordel DOOOOOOOOOOOM ! Merde quoi ! DOOOOM ! Ca devrait suffire comme argument pour y jouer. Sinon, c’est un jeu au gamefeel sensationnel, jouissif à souhait, ou un flow va vite se mettre en place et rythmer nos meurtres en rythmes sur la musique.

*South Park™: The Stick of Truth™* (11 à 15h) --> Le RPG de la sélection. Si on est (était) fan de South Park, c’est une pépite d’humour et de références qui m’ont fait consommé ce jeu tel un film/épisode intéractif, et le gameplay, bien que classique (jRPG) est bien foutu. Si tu n’aimes pas South park, sors le du backlog, tu n’y jouera jamais  :;): 

*Bayonetta* (11 à 15h) --> Et enfin, le beat’em up de la sélection, assez culte pour ne pas le présenter, il est très bon dans ce qu’il fait, et contrairement à son aspect extérieur, il demande un bon niveau d’apprentissage et de maîtrise des combos pour réussir à maxer les scores, bon après on peut aussi réussir à finir le jeu en étant mauvais comme moi^^

----------


## Hilikkus

> Ah ! Bah te voilà bien puni, je n'osais pas parce qu'un poil plus long mais te voilà loti de *Disco Elysium* à la place, ce jeu formidablement formidable (22 heures) - si ça te va.
> 
> Concernant ce que tu as donné à saelix, je me permets vu qu'elle ne sera pas en ligne avant dimanche : je sais qu'elle a déjà fini Transistor lors du dernier event, elle a dû oublier de l'enlever de sa liste !


Je n'aurais probablement jamais le temps de finir Disco Elysium mais je prends !

Concert saelix, je remplace Transistor par *Superhot* (6h)

----------


## La Chouette

> Pour *LaChouette* je t'ai préparé une liste qui a de l'allure


Faut que je choisisse dans l'onglet 2022 ou je peux aussi piocher dans l'onglet 2023 ?

----------


## channie

> Faut que je choisisse dans l'onglet 2022 ou je peux aussi piocher dans l'onglet 2023 ?


Tu peux taper dans les deux!

----------


## channie

Ma liste pour *Supergounou*

> *112 Operator* (12hrs) - on commence tranquille avec un "management-sim" où les choix cornéliens abondent (on fête cette année les 5 ans de son ainé 911 Operator...un peu tiré par les cheveux celui la)
> *Desperados III* (27hrs) - un monument du genre dans les Commandos-like, en tous points supérieur à son ainé
> *Gunpoint* (3hrs) - un puzzle game au design claqué au sol mais assez jouissif
> *Oxenfree* (5hrs) - superbe balade narrative
> *Prison Architect* (16hrs) - un classique parmi les builders
> *Wildfire* (7hrs) - un stealth platformer avec des relents d'immersive sim incluant un impressionnant système de propagation du feu

Enjoy!

----------


## Supergounou

Merci beaucoup pour la liste channie ! Par contre il faut choisir des jeux qui durent moins de 15h normalement.

Alors pour *Eurok*:

*Wandersong*: jeu d'aventure plateforme blindé d'humour et de bons sentiments. Un de mes jeux préféré de ces dernières années !

*Iris and the Giant*: petit jeu de réflexion/puzzle, pas bien long et plutôt facile, mais bien fichu.

*Monster Prom*: jeu de drague/Rogue-lite, l'idée est de réussir à emballer quelqu'un afin de valider le jeu !

*Shadowrun Returns*: cRPG très light mais avec un univers, une ambiance et une histoire de cinglé.

*Valley*: First Person Adventure, somptueux graphiquement mais aussi avec un gameplay grisant.

*The Darkside Detective*: point'n'click très sympa, dans le thème puisque datant de 2017.

En espérant que ça te plaise ! N'hésite pas à me MP si certains jeux posent soucis, on trouvera une solution.

Pas évident ce thème finalement  ::wacko::

----------


## CornedBeer

> Vous découvrirez également… des équipes ! Il y avait 32 inscrits, donc j'en ai fait 4, pour changer un peu.


Mais quelle idée !  ::o: 
C'est Maxtidus qui va apprécier.  ::P: 





> Voilà ma liste de jeu pour CornedBeer


Merci, elle me plaît bien cette liste.
Bon, peu de chance que je finisse Baba is you, mais je me creuserai quand même les méninges en essayant.  :^_^: 
La liste peut rester comme ça, il y a peu de chance que je finisse Tomb Raider Anniversary sur cet event.  :Emo: 

Pour *Augusthein*:

*A Short Hike* - le jeu court de la sélection, c'est mignon, reposant, rafraîchissant

*Superhot* - le FPS de la sélection, avec un concept novateur. Je l'ai pas encore fait mais il a eu bonne presse.

*The End is Nigh* - le jeu de plate-formes. Pas fait mais c'est réalisé par un des 2 créateurs de Super Meat Boy, donc je suis confiant.

*A Plague Tale* - le jeu d'aventure, il est dans ma wishlist depuis sa sortie, j'attends d'avoir le PC (ou le Steam Deck) qu'il faut pour le prendre. Hâte d'avoir ton avis dessus. C'est le jeu du thème, le petit frère il a 5 ans.  :;): 

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* - le jeu d'enquête de la sélèc', avec des cailloux (copyright ZQSD le podcast). Aucune idée de ce qu'il vaut.

*Bloodborne* - le gros morceau de la liste, il fallait que je mette un jeu chronophage. J'ai jamais touché à un Souls, mais celui-ci a clairement une chouette ambiance.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Mais quelle idée ! 
> C'est Maxtidus qui va apprécier.


Ahah, en vrai ça va j'ai vu que personne ne voulait me péter les dents pour n'avoir fait qu'un seul jeu donc tout va bien  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

Alors, pour channie :

*A Short Hike*, court comme son nom l'indique, pas difficile et reposant, mais très sympa
*Mark of the Ninja Remastered*, un excellent jeu d'infiltration 2D que j'ai fini maintes fois
*The Witness*, très bon jeu de réflexion, attention, je conseille quand même de pas se jeter trop vite sur la soluce, vaut mieux partir faire d'autres puzzles et revenir plus tard, en utilisant la soluce que si y a plus rien d'autre à faire
*Void Bastards*, un FPS roguelite plutôt sympa, qui dure juste assez longtemps pour pas devenir trop répétitif
*LEGO City Undercover* parce qu'après tout si j'ai souffert pour platiner 3 jeux LEGO malgré les bugs et les éléments de gameplay hasardeux clairement là pour gonfler la durée de vie, tu le peux aussi  ::ninja:: 
Et *RiME* qui est sorti durant le premier event du backlog, c'est parfaitement dans le thème !


Ah, et en ce qui concerne ma liste, Mofet, serait-il possible de changer au moins un des trois jeux longs ? Parce qu'un jeu de 17h, un de 23 et un de 31 (et encore, si je fais en ligne droite), ça fait du très, très lourd, quand même, et jamais j'aurai le courage de me lancer dans autant de jeux longs en si peu de temps.

----------


## JulLeBarge

2ème jeu fini  :Cigare: 

*Nex Machina*, en 1h30.

Mon avis:




> Fini une fois en mode débutant.
> 5 mondes à enchainer (sans sauvegarde, on recommence du début si on quitte, je l'ai appris à mes dépends...), les 2 derniers sont chauds car pas très lisible vu tout le bazar à l'écran.
> 
> Mais justement, c'est bourré d'actions, ça va à 200 à l'heure, ça flashe, la musique est géniale, les graphismes également (ça tourne à 200 fps tranquillos malgré le bordel affiché), bref j'ai passé un bon moment et je pense que je vais le garder installé pour tester les modes de difficulté supérieure.


Equipe 3 en tête  ::ninja::

----------


## Mofet

Yes je check ça, j'avais effectivement un peu peur que tu trouves ça too much




> Ah, et en ce qui concerne ma liste, Mofet, serait-il possible de changer au moins un des trois jeux longs ? Parce qu'un jeu de 17h, un de 23 et un de 31 (et encore, si je fais en ligne droite), ça fait du très, très lourd, quand même, et jamais j'aurai le courage de me lancer dans autant de jeux longs en si peu de temps.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Remplacer Legend of Grimrock II par Grim Fandango Remastered (10H) ça te va ou pas ?

----------


## Augusthein

> Pour *Augusthein*:
> 
> *A Short Hike* - le jeu court de la sélection, c'est mignon, reposant, rafraîchissant
> 
> *Superhot* - le FPS de la sélection, avec un concept novateur. Je l'ai pas encore fait mais il a eu bonne presse.
> 
> *The End is Nigh* - le jeu de plate-formes. Pas fait mais c'est réalisé par un des 2 créateurs de Super Meat Boy, donc je suis confiant.
> 
> *A Plague Tale* - le jeu d'aventure, il est dans ma wishlist depuis sa sortie, j'attends d'avoir le PC (ou le Steam Deck) qu'il faut pour le prendre. Hâte d'avoir ton avis dessus. C'est le jeu du thème, le petit frère il a 5 ans. 
> ...


Parfait.

Je ne promet rien pour The End is Night (Super Meat Boy j'ai jamais dépassé le deuxième monde) et surtout pour Bloodborne, mais le reste ça me semble largement faisable.
Et Plague Tale ça fait trop longtemps que je dois le lancer.

----------


## Ruvon

> @darkvador : si t'as pas encore check ma liste et que tu peux attendre demain, elle mériterait d'être mise à jour, mais sinon je ferais avec 
> 
> @acdctabs : pas sûr d'avoir le temps cet aprèm, mais au pire je ferais la liste en fin de journée, genre minuit


Je m'étais évidemment trompé et j'ai inversé les pseudos  :Facepalm: 

Donc voilà la liste pour *darkvador* d'après ton profil BLAEO, j'ai essayé de varier les plaisirs :

*Gods Will Be Watching*, un jeu d'aventure / survival / narratif / punitif que j'ai adoré.
*SOMA*, de la balade sous-marine à sueurs froides, mais tu peux le finir en mode "sans méchant" pour seulement profiter de l'histoire.
*Hacknet*, un simulateur de hack bien foutu et jouable même pour les non-devs, la preuve, je l'ai fini.
*Kathy Rain*, Point&Click très sympa.
*Geneshift*, un petit top down shooter à roues avec (de ce que j'ai lu) un mode campagne assez court.

Et le jeu du thème : *I Expect You To Die*, jeu escape room en VR qui fête ses 5 ans cette année.

J'ai pris un jeu VR parce que j'ai vu que tu en avais plusieurs dans la liste, j'en déduis que tu es équipé  ::ninja:: 

Dis-moi si tout ça te convient !

----------


## La Chouette

> Yes je check ça, j'avais effectivement un peu peur que tu trouves ça too much
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Remplacer Legend of Grimrock II par Grim Fandango Remastered (10H) ça te va ou pas ?


 :;):

----------


## LanFy

Braid terminé.




> Pas vraiment mon style de jeu à la base mais l'histoire est assez intrigante pour avoir envie d'aller jusqu'au bout. Par contre heureusement que j'avais la solution car à beaucoup d'endroits, c'était bien trop tricky pour moi...

----------


## Baalim

> Oui je sais désolé
> 
> 
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour cette liste qui me semble bien apétissante  Habituellement sur chaque event je ne fais qu'un jeu (par principe), mais cet été, j'en ferait surement 2


Preyyyyyy  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ma liste pour *Supergounou*
> 
> > *112 Operator* (12hrs) - on commence tranquille avec un "management-sim" où les choix cornéliens abondent (on fête cette année les 5 ans de son ainé 911 Operator...un peu tiré par les cheveux celui la)
> > *Desperados III* (27hrs) - un monument du genre dans les Commandos-like, en tous points supérieur à son ainé
> > *Gunpoint* (3hrs) - un puzzle game au design claqué au sol mais assez jouissif
> > *Oxenfree* (5hrs) - superbe balade narrative
> > *Prison Architect* (16hrs) - un classique parmi les builders
> > *Wildfire* (7hrs) - un stealth platformer avec des relents d'immersive sim incluant un impressionnant système de propagation du feu
> 
> Enjoy!


Comment ça, le gounou n'a toujours pas joué à Oxenfree ?  :tired:

----------


## La Chouette

> Preyyyyyy 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Comment ça, le gounou n'a toujours pas joué à Oxenfree ?


Dis donc, toi, quand est-ce que tu participes ?  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Dis donc, toi, quand est-ce que tu participes ?


Been there, done that.  :Cigare: 
Never again.

----------


## Hyeud

Et même que Baalim avait fini 5 jeux cette fois là !

----------


## Flad

Et depuis on se prend des pandémies, des guerres etc...
 ::ninja::

----------


## Tigri

La sélection pour *Kulfy* :

*FEZ* (6h), puzzle game / platformer très coloré à base de rotation de l'écran, j'y ai passé un bon moment
*Rakuen* (8h), jeu d'aventure 2D qui à l'air joli
*Rise of the Tomb Raider* (15h), une nouvelle aventure de Lara Croft avec du crafting et de la baston, et des tombeaux toujours aussi intéressants
*2064 Read Only Memories* (9h), aventure cyberpunk point & click
*Fight N Rage* (2h), beat them all 2D où il faut massacrer les ennemis arrivant de l'autre côté de l'écran
*Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice* (8h), jeu de l'event car il a 5 ans aussi : on suit l'aventure de Senua qui combat ses démons intérieurs à coups d'épée sur fond de mythologie nordique

Bon jeux !

Et merci doudou1408 pour la liste, mais tu m'as mis que des jeux longs, il n'y en a qu'un qui se fait sous les 10 h selon Howlongtobeat, je sais pas si tu peux en changer un ou deux pour des plus courts...

----------


## pierrecastor

> Ok, je change pour un jeu GOG
> Dagon by HP Lovercraft (30 minutes !)
> C'est cadeau pour pouvoir valider facilement un jeu !
> Une expérience narrative, histoire de changer complètement du reste de la liste.
> 
> Bon par contre je ne peux rien changer sur le site de l'event, est-ce qu'un admin peut corriger svp ?
> Dans les jeux de PierreCastor, remplacer Stick it to the man par Dagon, c'est possible svp ?


Farpait. Un admin serait-il dispo pour remplacer le jeu ?

Pour *parpaingue* :

*Blade Runner* (8h) : Génial pointé et cliqué qui m'avait marqué à l'époque et qui continue d’être une référence du genre. L'ambiance du film est présente, les doublages francais sont très bon et pour l'époque, c'était graphiquement magnifique. J'aime bien le principe que certains répliquant sont tiré au pif en début de parti. Quelques conseils :
Ne fait pas l'entrainement au tir, il est bugé et on se retrouve soft lock.
Regarde sur internet pour un tuto pour les tests voight kampf, c'est pas vraiment intuitif.

*Hob* (10h) : Action/aventure tout mignon, j'avais bien aimé.

*Axiom Verge* (11h) : Metroid vania de 2015, très beau et super sympa à jouer manette en main.

*DUSK* (7h): Du fast FPS à papa, avec des environnements trop cools.

*Katana ZERO* (un peu moins de 5h) : Le jeu court de l'event, un jeu d'action rapide ou l'on incarne un samouraï qui peut manipuler le temps. 

*Return of the Obra Dinn* (9h) : Un incroyable jeu d’enquête ou il faut trouvé qui est mort et de quoi en explorant des scènes figés à l'instant de la mort des marins. (Comment ça, je ne suis pas clair ? :ninja ) Il est sortie en octobre et mon anniversaire est aussi en octobre.  ::P:

----------


## LanFy

Terminé : Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons




> Jeu pas très long mais superbe expérience! J'ai vraiment adoré.

----------


## Altay

> Pour *Altay*, une sélection de jeux de qualité ou qui me semblent top, certains un peu vieux mais c'est l'occasion de faire des classiques :
> 
> *Dungeon Keeper* : Grand classique des jeux de gestion de monstre, ca a vieilli, c'est hideux mais l'ambiance est géniale. On peut battre à mort les gobelins ! (16h00)
> 
> *Dead Space* : Survival horror (léger) qui m'avait bien plu à l'époque et qui se fait assez rapidement. On est vite dans l'ambiance et ca permet d'embrancher sur les suivants qui sont bien aussi. (11h00)
> 
> *Half life* : Il serait bien de faire la légende une fois dans sa vie. (13h00)
> 
> *Subnautica* : C'est plus long que le reste des autres jeux mais l'ambiance est tellement géniale, il serait dommage de ne pas le faire. On voit qu'on plonge dedans, dur d'en sortir ! (30h00)
> ...


Merci ! De vieux jeux effectivement, l'avantage c'est que ça tournera facilement sur le PC portable pendant les vacances.  :;):  Par contre ça ne fait que 5 et pas 6, qui était le nombre de jeux prévu pour l'event me semble-t-il.

Et du coup, voici ta propre liste :
*STALKER Call of Pripyat* (25h) : un FPS à l'ambiance incroyable et le jeu le plus abouti de la saga.*Puzzle Agent* (4h) : un petit jeu de puzzles et d'énigmes à l'humour qui ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard, mais sympathique pour passer le temps.*Portal* (4h) : y a-t-il besoin de le présenter ? Il va avoir 15 ans cette année.*Crypt of the Necrodancer* (15h) : un rogue-like de rythme à la musique endiablée.*Inscryption* (14h) : je ne sais pas trop mais tout le monde me dit qu'il faut y jouer, alors je propage la rumeur !*Rock of Ages II* (6h) : un principe très couillon avec un humour à la Monthy Python, défouloir et pas bien difficile.

Bon jeu !

----------


## doudou1408

> La sélection pour *Kulfy* :
> 
> *FEZ* (6h), puzzle game / platformer très coloré à base de rotation de l'écran, j'y ai passé un bon moment
> *Rakuen* (8h), jeu d'aventure 2D qui à l'air joli
> *Rise of the Tomb Raider* (15h), une nouvelle aventure de Lara Croft avec du crafting et de la baston, et des tombeaux toujours aussi intéressants
> *2064 Read Only Memories* (9h), aventure cyberpunk point & click
> *Fight N Rage* (2h), beat them all 2D où il faut massacrer les ennemis arrivant de l'autre côté de l'écran
> *Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice* (8h), jeu de l'event car il a 5 ans aussi : on suit l'aventure de Senua qui combat ses démons intérieurs à coups d'épée sur fond de mythologie nordique
> 
> ...


Ah désolé, je me suis un peu trop chauffé, t'as vraiment trop de bons jeux, je vais te changer ça pour demain  ::):

----------


## CornedBeer

> À vous de leur trouver des petits noms, j'ai la flemme euh... je compte sur votre créativité.


Je propose "les éjaculateurs précoces" pour la Team 3, ils finissent déjà des jeux alors que tout le monde n'est pas encore servi.  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

*Boulingrin* se joint à l'event. Qui serait volontaire pour lui faire une petite liste ?

Dites-moi et je vous donne la main sur le site.

----------


## Flad

4 équipes 4 saisons.

Donc ce sera hiver, printemps, été et automne.
 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Supergounou

> *Boulingrin* se joint à l'event. Qui serait volontaire pour lui faire une petite liste ?
> 
> Dites-moi et je vous donne la main sur le site.


Présent ! Sauf si ça fait très plaisir à quelqu'un d'autre, comme d'habitude.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Présent ! Sauf si ça fait très plaisir à quelqu'un d'autre, comme d'habitude.


Vendu !

----------


## Boulingrin

> Présent ! Sauf si ça fait très plaisir à quelqu'un d'autre, comme d'habitude.


Merci et bon tri à toi  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

::): 

Oh le beau backlog que voilà !  ::lol:: 

Allez, pour toi *Boulingrin*:

Splasher: jeu de plateforme français méconnu, et pourtant incroyable. Un poil difficile mais pas trop, si ce n'est les 2 derniers niveaux. Je valide si tu arrives jusque là !

Her Story: sorte de jeu d'aventure bizarre puisque fait uniquement à base de vidéos filmées, mais diablement bien fichu. Si t'as besoin d'un patch fr, MP et je t'envoie ça.

Bayonetta: le maitre étalon du btu 3D, une référence. À terminer dans n'importe quelle difficulté, mais celle de base est recommandée pour profiter de ce gameplay de fou !

Hyper Light Drifter: jeu de l'amour, j'espère qu'il aura le même effet sur toi !

FarCry Primal: parce qu'il faut un AAA, un FPS, et que j'aime bien les FarCry modernes, autant lié tout cela à la fois ! L'idée est de finir le scénario, pas la peine de faire tous les à-côtés pour valider le jeu.

Gorogoa: le jeu de l'anniversaire puisque sorti il y a 5 ans, un jeu d'énigmes très très intelligent tout en restant ultra accessible.

En espérant que ça te plaise. Si jamais tu veux en parler, MP !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci et bon tri à toi


Plus c'est long, plus c'est bon  :Bave:

----------


## Boulingrin

Défi relevé, et ta liste m'a fait rire car parmi les centaines de jeux tu as choisi :

- Splasher et Far Cry sont les 2 seuls et uniques jeux que j'ai listé dont je connais l'un des dévs et auxquels j'avais promis de faire ces jeux
- Bayonetta est le seul et unique jeu Switch parmi le demi-trilliard de jeux de ma liste, du portable pour les vacances ça pouvait pas mieux tomber  :;): 

Un bel alignement des planètes à n'en pas douter, maintenant va s'agir d'avoir le skill suffisant pour au moins 3 de ta liste je pense (mais je relève le défi)  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Avec un peu d'acharnement c'est faisable, je compte sur toi !  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Waring pour Splasher : jouer en limitant les FPS à 60, sinon la peinture peut (rarement) ne pas s'étaler comme prévu.

----------


## doudou1408

> Allez, première participation et c'est tombé sur *Tigri* !
> 
> [...]
> Grim Dawn : J'ai vu que t'as passé pas mal de temps sur Titan quest, c'est fait par la même boite, et mis à part le changement de thème, c'est du Titan Quest+++, j'ai passé un excellent moment dessus.
> The Walking Dead : Le jeu narratif qui m'aura fait verser une larme. Ça a un peu vieilli mais j'ai pris une vraie claque quand je l'ai fait. Ça sent joue quasi tranquillement une main dans le pantalon et ça se consomme plus comme une série.


Je remplace Walking Dead par *Before Your Eyes* (~1h 39m) et Grim Dawn par *FAR: Lone Sails* (~3h 03m)
Désolé encore Tigri, je pensais que t'avais autant de temps que de jeux dans ton backlog  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusthein

J'apporte ma pierre à la team des éjaculateurs précoces puisque je viens de finir *Superhot* aka *Keanu Reeves Simulator*.

Jeu au concept absolument génial qui a pour seul défaut de s'être senti obligé de raconter quelque chose. Le problème c'est que Superhot est bien trop fun pour qu'on ait envie de suivre cette histoire faussement subversive ("le joueur appuie sur espace quand je lui demande, qu'est-ce que tu dis de ça société ?").

Très curieux de voir jusqu'où ils ont poussé le concept dans la suite (en espérant qu'ils se sont calmés sur la narration), en attendant je le laisse installé histoire de relancer un niveau ou de tenter le mode Endless.

----------


## LanFy

Hell Yeah! Terminé!



> Alors pour la peine, sans cet event, je pense que je ne l'aurai jamais lancé. Il est complètement fou ce jeu! j'ai bien aimé

----------


## channie

> Merci beaucoup pour la liste channie ! Par contre il faut choisir des jeux qui durent moins de 15h normalement.


C'est juste, je te propose à la place: 
> *El Hijo A Wild West Tale* (5hrs) - même délire que Despé 3, mais en plus court
> *Frostpunk* (11hrs) - pour remplacer Prison Architect (pense à prendre un peu de valium avant de lancer une partie)

Un admin peut-il changer les jeux dans sa liste? merci =)

----------


## parpaingue

> Pour *parpaingue* :
> 
> *Blade Runner* (8h) : Génial pointé et cliqué qui m'avait marqué à l'époque et qui continue d’être une référence du genre. L'ambiance du film est présente, les doublages francais sont très bon et pour l'époque, c'était graphiquement magnifique. J'aime bien le principe que certains répliquant sont tiré au pif en début de parti. Quelques conseils :
> Ne fait pas l'entrainement au tir, il est bugé et on se retrouve soft lock.
> Regarde sur internet pour un tuto pour les tests voight kampf, c'est pas vraiment intuitif.
> 
> *Hob* (10h) : Action/aventure tout mignon, j'avais bien aimé.
> 
> *Axiom Verge* (11h) : Metroid vania de 2015, très beau et super sympa à jouer manette en main.
> ...


Ça marche, penses à les mettre sur le site que je puisse les valider (on est pas à la minute j'y jouerai pas aujourd'hui).

----------


## Kulfy

> La sélection pour *Kulfy* :
> 
> *FEZ* (6h), puzzle game / platformer très coloré à base de rotation de l'écran, j'y ai passé un bon moment
> *Rakuen* (8h), jeu d'aventure 2D qui à l'air joli
> *Rise of the Tomb Raider* (15h), une nouvelle aventure de Lara Croft avec du crafting et de la baston, et des tombeaux toujours aussi intéressants
> *2064 Read Only Memories* (9h), aventure cyberpunk point & click
> *Fight N Rage* (2h), beat them all 2D où il faut massacrer les ennemis arrivant de l'autre côté de l'écran
> *Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice* (8h), jeu de l'event car il a 5 ans aussi : on suit l'aventure de Senua qui combat ses démons intérieurs à coups d'épée sur fond de mythologie nordique
> 
> Bon jeux !


Hello Tigri, et merci pour la liste ! Des années que je veux me faire ce Fez, c'est enfin l'occasion.
J'ai déjà fait Hellblade (il est marqué comme tel sur BLAEO, tu regardais sur quelle liste ?), tu pourrais me donner un autre en remplacement ?

----------


## Tigri

> J'ai déjà fait Hellblade (il est marqué comme tel sur BLAEO, tu regardais sur quelle liste ?), tu pourrais me donner un autre en remplacement ?


Ah mince, j'ai basculé sur la liste steam pour trier par date, et j'ai pas croisé avec ta liste BLAEO  :Facepalm:  Je te propose à la place *Tiny Echo* qui à l'air très mignon et qui est court.

Et merci doudou, c'est parfait  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

Merci, j'ai mis à jour sur le site, ainsi que les jeux de remplacement de doudou et channie.

----------


## Boulingrin

Allez let's go on n'est pas là pour enfiler les perles  ::ninja:: 

*Gorogoa* (1/6) (Succès sur ma page event)



Premier event pour moi et premier jeu terminé, ça a fort logiquement pris très peu de temps car le jeu est connu pour durer 2H. Un choix éclairé de mon sélectionneur Supergounou, car le jeu a une réputation d'exception et il fait partie des rares titres de mon (pourtant interminable) backlog à propos desquels je traîne une réelle culpabilité. Je n'y avais pas vraiment touché car à l'époque où je l'avais acheté, j'obsédais sur l'autre grand puzzle game du moment, The Witness (dont j'ai d'ailleurs appris en regardant les crédits de Gorogoa qu'il en partage l'un des développeurs, l'incontournable Luis Antonio, fun fact gratuit). J'ai commencé Gorogoa en 2018 et comme tous les puzzle-game de l'époque, j'ai lâché très vite car aucun jeu du genre ne me semblait valoir la peine après The Witness, c'est comme si un développeur était arrivé, avait redéfini le genre et laissait ses fans à la fois heureux et défaits en se disant que ça ne servait à rien de jouer à d'autres jeux après ça (j'exagère un peu mais l'idée est pourtant là). Forcément, cinq ans après, je me suis calmé, et j'ai enfin pu apprendre à aimer Gorogoa pour ce qu'il est, c'est-à-dire en effet une pure masterclass de puzzle, de poésie et d'invitation à la rêverie, et certainement dans le top 10 du genre historiquement parlant. Des centaines de jeu qui croupissent mon backlog, il était sans problème dans la très restreinte catégorie "oublis impardonnables".

----------


## pierrecastor

> Ça marche, penses à les mettre sur le site que je puisse les valider (on est pas à la minute j'y jouerai pas aujourd'hui).


Ayé, c'est mis sur le site, j'attendais ta validation avant. Parce que de mon coté, *Stick it to the man* n'a toujours pas été remplacé par *Dagon by HP Lovercraft*. Clin d’œil insistant vers le/les admins.  ::trollface::

----------


## Mofet

Il faudrait également switch *Legend of Grimrock 2* par *Grim Fandango Remastered* pour *La Chouette*, merci les admins.

----------


## Supergounou

> j'ai enfin pu apprendre à aimer Gorogoa pour ce qu'il est, c'est-à-dire en effet une pure masterclass de puzzle, de poésie et d'invitation à la rêverie, et certainement dans le top 10 du genre historiquement parlant. Des centaines de jeu qui croupissent mon backlog, il était sans problème dans la très restreinte catégorie "oublis impardonnables".


Cool, ça me fait plaisir  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

C'est corrigé pour vous deux, pierrecastor et mofet  :;):

----------


## pierrecastor

Merci beaucoup.  ::):

----------


## Eurok

Hello désolé je suis méga en retard j'ai eu un week end chargé ! Mon binôme aussi visiblement ! Je vais faire ce que je peux pour faire sa liste.

Merci Supergounou pour le temps passé à me faire une liste !

----------


## saelix

> Merci pour la liste Scylite, par contre j'ai un petit souci: J'ai fini Pikinuku (j'ai oublié de le virer de mon fichier, désolé) peux tu le remplacer stp ?
> 
> Sinon, ma liste pour Saelix:
> 
> *Ape Out*, un pur défouloir sur fond de jazz (2h)
> *Jotun Valhalla Edition*, du boss rush rude mais juste (5h)
> *Transistor*, le jeu qui m'a fait aimer le studio Supergiant (6h) --> Remplacé par *Superhot*
> *Life is Strange: Before the Storm*, la prequel convaincante de LIS (10h)
> *Mutant Year Zero Road to Eden*, un XCOM like à l'ambiance post apo à laquelle j'ai bien accroché (13h)
> ...


Merci pour ta liste, c'est tout bon pour moi !  :;): 


Et voici ma sélection pour *Mofet* !

Le jeu du thème sera... *Tell me why* (9h30) parce que ça parle de jumeaux, soit des gens qui fêtent leur anniversaire le même jour, n'est-ce pas fou !

Ensuite, je propose :
- *Orwell* (4h30) - un jeu qui nous met dans la peau de Big Brother ;
- *The Flame in the Flood* (8h30) - un rogue lite / survival avec un radeau ;
- *Aragami* (7h) - de l'infiltration et des assassinats dans un univers japonisant ;
- *AER Memories of old* (3h) - un jeu d'exploration / aventure qui a l'air relaxant et joli ;
- Et enfin, dans le game pass, si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait : *What remains of Edith Finch* (2h) - une très belle expérience vidéoludique.

Dis-moi si c'est ok pour toi (et encore désolée pour le retard) !

----------


## Mofet

> Merci pour ta liste, c'est tout bon pour moi ! 
> 
> 
> Et voici ma sélection pour *Mofet* !
> 
> Le jeu du thème sera... *Tell me why* (9h30) parce que ça parle de jumeaux, soit des gens qui fêtent leur anniversaire le même jour, n'est-ce pas fou !
> 
> Ensuite, je propose :
> - *Orwell* (4h30) - un jeu qui nous met dans la peau de Big Brother ;
> ...


Alors j'ai déjà fait What remains of Edith Finch et AER Memories of Old, par contre pour le reste on est bon !

----------


## saelix

> Alors j'ai déjà fait What remains of Edith Finch et AER Memories of Old, par contre pour le reste on est bon !


Damned ! Que dis-tu de Last day of June (3h) et Layers of fear (3h30) ?

----------


## Mofet

> Damned ! Que dis-tu de Last day of June (3h) et Layers of fear (3h30) ?


Vendu ! La liste est bien chouette en tout cas, j'ai hâte !

----------


## saelix

> Vendu ! La liste est bien chouette en tout cas, j'ai hâte !


Contente que ça te plaise ! Je mets tout ça sur le site  ::):

----------


## LanFy

Petite question pour ceux qui ont terminé Batman Arkham City : La fin du jeu c'est bien 

Spoiler Alert! 


lorsque l'on ramène le joker mort à Gordon

 et qu'on voit le générique avec la liste des développeurs hein?

----------


## pierrecastor

De mémoire, c'est bien ça que j'avais eu à la fin.

----------


## La Chouette

> Petite question pour ceux qui ont terminé Batman Arkham City : La fin du jeu c'est bien 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> lorsque l'on ramène le joker mort à Gordon
> 
>  et qu'on voit le générique avec la liste des développeurs hein?


Non, c'est quand tu as tous les trophées de l'homme mystère  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

Bwa c'est juste 3h supplémentaire, une bagatelle.

----------


## LanFy

> De mémoire, c'est bien ça que j'avais eu à la fin.


Merci  ::): 

Du coup Batman Arkham City terminé!



> Même après 10 ans, le jeu reste plaisant à jouer. L'histoire reste sympa et on se laisse porter assez facilement par l'action. Les trajets à travers la ville sont toujours l'occasion d'avoir un petit event ou une sidequest qui apparait. Par contre la quantité de collectibles dans le jeu est assez impressionnant et n'apporte pas grand chose à l'ensemble...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je n'ai pas été réactif ce week-end sur les jeux à modifier sur le site, pour cause de flemme _*ahem*_ covid. Est-ce qu'il y a encore des changements à faire, ou tout le monde est en règle ?
Eurok, on compte sur toi d'ici ce soir pour la liste de Zapp ?

----------


## leeoneil

ça a à peine commencé et.. Equipe 3, 8 jeux terminés !
 ::O: 

Y'a triche c'est pas possible !
Il est où l'arbitre ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> ça a à peine commencé et.. Equipe 3, 8 jeux terminés !
> 
> 
> Y'a triche c'est pas possible !
> Il est où l'arbitre ?


Tant que les équipes n'ont pas leurs noms, rien ne compte.  :Carton:

----------


## Tiquolol

Merci pour la liste !

Pour le 6ème jeu navré je croyais que c'était 5. Je te propose *Oxenfree* (4h) pour t'occuper une soirée !

Si un admin peut lui rajouter svp  :tired:

----------


## doggy d

J'ai commencé DAYS GONE en mode "Survie". 
J'ai hésité de peur de le regretter plus tard (on ne sait pas baisser la difficulté ensuite...) mais les débuts sont franchement prometteurs, avec une vraie tension et l'obligation de jouer en se déplaçant comme un ninja, en slalomant parmi les infectés à la recherche de loot.
J'adore!

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Merci pour la liste !
> 
> Pour le 6ème jeu navré je croyais que c'était 5. Je te propose *Oxenfree* (4h) pour t'occuper une soirée !
> 
> Si un admin peut lui rajouter svp


C'est fait.  :tired:

----------


## LanFy

> ça a à peine commencé et.. Equipe 3, 8 jeux terminés !
> 
> 
> Y'a triche c'est pas possible !
> Il est où l'arbitre ?


En même temps lors du dernier event, j'avais déjà été un éjaculateur finisseur précoce donc...

----------


## doudou1408

Jeu terminé  : *METAL GEAR SOLID V: GROUND ZEROES*
Pour le contexte : le seul MGS auquel j'ai touché était le 2 sur PS2 et j'en garde pas un souvenir mémorable.

Plutôt content de cette petite démo. Le scénario semble pas mal wtf (Kojima oblige ?), mais j'ai pas mal pris plaisir a suivre les cutscenes.
Il y a l'air d'avoir pas mal de facon différentes d'aborder la mission et le gameplay est bon.
Franchement, ça m'aura presque donner envie de commencer la saga au complet. Un jour peut-être  ::siffle::

----------


## CornedBeer

> Parfait.
> 
> Je ne promet rien pour The End is Night (Super Meat Boy j'ai jamais dépassé le deuxième monde) et surtout pour Bloodborne, mais le reste ça me semble largement faisable.
> Et Plague Tale ça fait trop longtemps que je dois le lancer.


Après réflexion, je me demande si j'ai pas abusé en te donnant Bloodborne. Pas parce que c'est un jeu long, mais parce que c'est le genre de jeu qui demande un investissement et qui t'empêchera de lancer un petit jeu en parallèle.
Dis-moi si tu veux que je le remplace par un autre.

PS: l'objectif ce n'est pas de faire des points, c'est de sortir les jeux de son backlog. Un jeu fini hors event ou un jeu où l'on a été suffisamment loin pour le considérer "joué", ça n'apporte pas de point mais ça reste un succès. Ceci est une réflexion pour les canards qui sont dans les équipes 2, 3 et 4.
Dans l'équipe 1, la priorité reste de faire des points, bien évidemment, parce qu'on est là pour gagner.  :;):

----------


## Boulingrin

> J'ai commencé DAYS GONE en mode "Survie". 
> J'ai hésité de peur de le regretter plus tard (on ne sait pas baisser la difficulté ensuite...) mais les débuts sont franchement prometteurs, avec une vraie tension et l'obligation de jouer en se déplaçant comme un ninja, en slalomant parmi les infectés à la recherche de loot.
> J'adore!


Alors je le dis au cas où mais fais gaffe car Days Gone devient assez pénible en mode Survie et n'a pas été conçu pour ça, c'est un ajout bricolé par les dévs plus qu'autre chose.

Idem, les modes Super difficile sont à éviter aussi car un boss vers la fin du jeu est quasi-impossible à cause de la gestion de l'endurance exclusive à ces modes.

Si t'as envie de finir le jeu je te recommanderais la difficulté "difficile" et sans mode survie car c'est pété.

----------


## Augusthein

> Après réflexion, je me demande si j'ai pas abusé en te donnant Bloodborne. Pas parce que c'est un jeu long, mais parce que c'est le genre de jeu qui demande un investissement et qui t'empêchera de lancer un petit jeu en parallèle.
> Dis-moi si tu veux que je le remplace par un autre.


Du coup je veux bien.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai fini mon premier jeu, *Figment*.

C'était nuuuuuuuuuuul  :Cell: 

FoxDy était cependant curieuse de connaître mon avis, alors le voici : Figment a pour lui une identité visuelle et sonore, mais c'est à peu près tout. L'histoire déroule les clichés habituels de dessins animés pour enfants, l'écriture quelconque et le jeu d'acteur plutôt mauvais rendent les personnages plus agaçants qu'attachants… mais surtout, c'est chiant à jouer : les déplacements sont mollassons, les puzzles sont simplistes et souvent assez mal foutus (beaucoup de micro-tâches répétitives, notamment de petits allers-retours qui alourdissent la résolution alors qu'on a capté quoi faire depuis belle lurette), les combats sont franchement mauvais. Certaines séquences un peu plus réussies (notamment vers la fin) ne sauvent pas l'ensemble. 

Il y a indéniablement du talent là-derrière, mais je pense qu'il se trompe de métier. Figment aurait pu être un excellent court-métrage d'animation, plutôt qu'un jeu vidéo - raté - de 5-6 heures. Dès le début, j'ai trouvé ça "enfantin", mais pas d'une manière qui me pousserait à le conseiller à de jeunes enfants : trop lent, peu stimulant, vraiment pas terrible comme initiation au média.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je n'ai pas été réactif ce week-end sur les jeux à modifier sur le site, pour cause de flemme _*ahem*_ covid. Est-ce qu'il y a encore des changements à faire, ou tout le monde est en règle ?
> Eurok, on compte sur toi d'ici ce soir pour la liste de Zapp ?


Vu que l'event a démarré depuis trois jours, je me suis permis de m'auto attribuer un premier jeu : *Hollow Knight* (j'avais 20min dessus qui datait de l'an dernier, j'ai recommencé ma partie samedi dernier) J'espère que ca ne va pas trop à l'encontre de l'esprit du topic  ::):

----------


## Altay

> Merci pour la liste !
> 
> Pour le 6ème jeu navré je croyais que c'était 5. Je te propose *Oxenfree* (4h) pour t'occuper une soirée !
> 
> Si un admin peut lui rajouter svp


Déso, je sais pas pourquoi il est encore dans la liste mais je l'ai fini à un précédent event.  ::sad::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Vu que l'event a démarré depuis trois jours, je me suis permis de m'auto attribuer un premier jeu : *Hollow Knight* (j'avais 20min dessus qui datait de l'an dernier, j'ai recommencé ma partie samedi dernier) J'espère que ca ne va pas trop à l'encontre de l'esprit du topic


D'habitude, si le binôme désigné fait le mort, on réattribue plutôt à un volontaire (et c'est en général fait très rapidement). Je comptais mettre ça en place demain matin si Eurok ne s'en occupait pas aujourd'hui.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Du coup je veux bien.


The Witness, ça te va ?
Il est moins long et c'est un jeu de réflexion, je pense que ça peut plus facilement s'alterner avec d'autres jeux. Je l'ai pas fait donc je peux me tromper.

----------


## Boulingrin

Un jeu de plus pour l'équipe 3 : *Hyper Light Drifter* (2/6) (Succès sur ma page event)  :B): 



J'avais un peu d'appréhension sur celui-là, ayant entendu dire qu'il était plutôt très difficile. Au final, un bon petit Zelda-like indé à tendance baston, effectivement bien tendu, qui m'a rappelé avoir été pionner dans le domaine car certains trucs ont mal vieilli (notamment le pixel art je trouve, moins au service du gameplay que des perspectives cheloues et des maps illisibles), mais que j'ai apprécié dans l'ensemble. Sans aucun dialogue écrit ni parlé, le jeu réussit assez bien à poser son ambiance, mais c'est surtout le gameplay de combat qui m'a fait tenir, assez rigide par certains côtés mais plaisant voire gratifiant quand on prend le coup de main. Les patterns et groupements d'ennemis sont intéressants, les boss sont bien conçus et j'ai dû en recommencer certains quinze à vingt fois, sans pour autant avoir envie de jeter ma manette par la fenêtre, ce qui est rare dans le genre. J'ai englouti le jeu en deux après-midi mais me contenterai de la trame principale : d'après mes collectibles, je pense n'avoir trouvé que 10% du contenu secondaire grand maximum, alors que j'ai eu l'impression de ratisser toutes les maps de fond en comble. Je regretterai moins le level design vicelard que le gameplay nerveux et fun des combats, du coup...

----------


## LanFy

> D'habitude, si le binôme désigné fait le mort, on réattribue plutôt à un volontaire (et c'est en général fait très rapidement). Je comptais mettre ça en place demain matin si Eurok ne s'en occupait pas aujourd'hui.


Je peux m'en occuper si tu veux.

----------


## Augusthein

> The Witness, ça te va ?
> Il est moins long et c'est un jeu de réflexion, je pense que ça peut plus facilement s'alterner avec d'autres jeux. Je l'ai pas fait donc je peux me tromper.


Ça marche !

----------


## Eurok

> J'ai commencé DAYS GONE en mode "Survie".
> J'ai hésité de peur de le regretter plus tard (on ne sait pas baisser la difficulté ensuite...) mais les débuts sont franchement prometteurs, avec une vraie tension et l'obligation de jouer en se déplaçant comme un ninja, en slalomant parmi les infectés à la recherche de loot.
> J'adore!



Je le trouve hyper dirigiste au début, j'espère que c'est mieux ensuite. Il m'a donné envie de rejouer à Mad Max. 







> D'habitude, si le binôme désigné fait le mort, on réattribue plutôt à un volontaire (et c'est en général fait très rapidement). Je comptais mettre ça en place demain matin si Eurok ne s'en occupait pas aujourd'hui.



Je ne fais pas le mort, j'ai une vie en dehors du forum CPC.





> Vu que l'event a démarré depuis trois jours, je me suis permis de m'auto attribuer un premier jeu : *Hollow Knight* (j'avais 20min dessus qui datait de l'an dernier, j'ai recommencé ma partie samedi dernier) J'espère que ca ne va pas trop à l'encontre de l'esprit du topic


Avec toutes mes excuses et beaucoup de retard, voici la liste: 

*Hollow Knight (26h):* parce que je suis en retard de 4 jours, il a bonne réputation mais quand même un durée minimale de 26 heures, bon courage.  
*Police Stories (4h):*  l'enfant de SWAT (pour le côté police) et de Hotline Miami (pour le top down shooter) et parce qu'il est vraiment bien. 
*Serious Sam VR: The Second Encounter (7h)*:  aucune durée définie sur HLTB, mais à mon avis proche de la version non VR. Et il est de 2017 par contre ce n'est pas mon délire. 
*Everspace(18h):* parce que les space operas c'est cool et celui-ci est de 2017 et tu pourras jouer en VR. 
*Jazzpunk(2h):* pas grand chose à dire mais il semble très court. 
*
Bonus 
Mad Factory(??h)*:  parce qu'on y fabrique des gâteaux, probablement ceux pour les anniversaires aussi ! Durée indéterminée sur HLTB, donc jeu bonus. 

Voilà en espérant que tu y prennes un peu de plaisir.

----------


## doggy d

> Alors je le dis au cas où mais fais gaffe car Days Gone devient assez pénible en mode Survie et n'a pas été conçu pour ça, c'est un ajout bricolé par les dévs plus qu'autre chose.
> 
> Idem, les modes Super difficile sont à éviter aussi car un boss vers la fin du jeu est quasi-impossible à cause de la gestion de l'endurance exclusive à ces modes.
> 
> Si t'as envie de finir le jeu je te recommanderais la difficulté "difficile" et sans mode survie car c'est pété.


Merci de ton retour, c'est justement pour ce genre de réflexion que j'hésitais.
En fait, en termes d'exigences/contraintes, de difficulté, d'immersion, je suis assez fan de DAYZ et je trouvais que DAYS GONE en mode survie pouvait s'en rapprocher (sans l'aspect maladie/alimentation évidemment).

J'ai vu aussi ce commentaire sur le net : 

_"J'ai repris à la sortie de la maj en survie en gardant ma dernière sauvegarde difficile complété au cas où

Oui c'est un niveau de difficulté supplémentaire mais c'est toujours bon à prendre :

- certaines compétences ne peuvent pas être achetées

- pas de voyages rapide

- ennemis plus fort : plus de point de vie, plus de dégâts et IA plus agressive

- mini Map et ath invisibles sauf avec la vision spéciale (R3) sans ennemis a proximité ? (des fois je ne l'ai pas du tout même avec R3 mais je ne sais pas pourquoi)

- 2 trophées supplémentaires

- nouvelle peinture personnalisée à débloquer

- des nouveaux événements aléatoires ? ça je ne suis pas sur mais dans ma première partie je n'avais jamais eu d'embuscade de pillards avec une voiture en feu, des rippers qui ont attaqués le camps de Tucker, une femme blessée qui demande de l'aide et cache en fait une embuscade, et un homme à aider contre des freakers

J'avais déjà eu plusieurs fois des embuscades avec un câble tendu sur une route ou un sniper dans un arbre mais jamais ces événements là.

C'est peut être dû au fait qu'il n'y a plus de voyage rapide donc plus d'occasion de rencontrer des événements aléatoires

J'ai joué environ 20 heures pour l'instant et c'est vraiment plus dur et plus intéressant.

les ressources manques vite (balles, essences et matériaux) vu que tu ne peux plus faire de voyage rapide

Tu tombes souvent sur des ennemis faute de minimap pour anticiper

Les animaux sont vraiment dangereux maintenant (les loups en difficile n'était pas vraiment une menace... là c'est chaud ils te tue en 2 morceau, sont très résistants, t'attaquent en groupe et en furtif...)

L'IA se laisse moins facilement surprendre et te cherche plus dans les buissons, humains comme freakers.

:d) par contre, en ayant déjà fini le jeu en difficile, on maitrise vite la difficulté parce qu'on a déjà pris les bon réflexes (essence, esquive, stockage, competence le plus utiles, nero checkpoint, etc.)

Du coup, je pense que l’expérience aurait était encore meilleurs pour une toute première partie

Mais le jeu est tellement bon que je le refait avec bonheur !"_

J'ai envie de tenter quand même en prenant un max de plaisir avec l'immersion de ce mode survie (comme DAYZ, on a peur des ennemis, on cherche son loot, pas de superpouvoir à la Spiderman, pas de GPS à la Ubi/GTA, pas de fast travel magique, etc.) et tant pis si je n'arrive pas à le finir, je prends le risque. Mais encore merci pour l'avertissement.  :;):

----------


## pierrecastor

Fini Viscera Cleanup Detail: Shadow Warrior


Rapide et surement plus fun à plusieurs, mais j'aime bien le principe d'être le gars qui doit nettoyer le carnage après une grosse tuerie. Pi j'avais fait shadow warrior, alors ça m'a fait marrer.

----------


## leeoneil

Ah je ne savais même pas que ça pouvait se jouer à plusieurs !
Moi aussi je l'avais fait après Shadow Warrior (je pense qu'il est filé avec, ça fait une pub pour le vrai jeu complet) mais j'avais trouvé ça absolument inintéressant.
Bon tant mieux si t'as pas trop souffert de ce vrai/faux jeu !

----------


## FoxDy

> J'ai fini mon premier jeu, *Figment*.
> 
> C'était nuuuuuuuuuuul 
> 
> FoxDy était cependant curieuse de connaître mon avis, alors le voici : Figment a pour lui une identité visuelle et sonore, mais c'est à peu près tout. L'histoire déroule les clichés habituels de dessins animés pour enfants, l'écriture quelconque et le jeu d'acteur plutôt mauvais rendent les personnages plus agaçants qu'attachants… mais surtout, c'est chiant à jouer : les déplacements sont mollassons, les puzzles sont simplistes et souvent assez mal foutus (beaucoup de micro-tâches répétitives, notamment de petits allers-retours qui alourdissent la résolution alors qu'on a capté quoi faire depuis belle lurette), les combats sont franchement mauvais. Certaines séquences un peu plus réussies (notamment vers la fin) ne sauvent pas l'ensemble. 
> 
> Il y a indéniablement du talent là-derrière, mais je pense qu'il se trompe de métier. Figment aurait pu être un excellent court-métrage d'animation, plutôt qu'un jeu vidéo - raté - de 5-6 heures. Dès le début, j'ai trouvé ça "enfantin", mais pas d'une manière qui me pousserait à le conseiller à de jeunes enfants : trop lent, peu stimulant, vraiment pas terrible comme initiation au média.


Ah bah voilà, comme quoi ! Il semblait très intéressant et j'étais sur le point de l'ajouter à ma liste de souhait, finalement il restera sur le banc de touche. Merci pour ton retour !

----------


## Boulingrin

> Merci de ton retour, c'est justement pour ce genre de réflexion que j'hésitais.
> J'ai envie de tenter quand même en prenant un max de plaisir avec l'immersion de ce mode survie (comme DAYZ, on a peur des ennemis, on cherche son loot, pas de superpouvoir à la Spiderman, pas de GPS à la Ubi/GTA, pas de fast travel magique, etc.) et tant pis si je n'arrive pas à le finir, je prends le risque. Mais encore merci pour l'avertissement.


Oui tu as raison, si tu es déter autant en profiter un maximum. J'en profite pour légèrement rectifier mon avertissement car ma mémoire m'a en fait joué un tour, ce n'est pas le mode Survie qui est pété mais les deux plus hauts modes de difficulté (j'ai oublié leur nom, ce n'est pas le mode difficile mais ceux au-dessus). Si tu es dans l'un de ces modes il faut absolument maxer ton endurance en priorité quand tu en as la possibilité et ce le plus tôt possible (donc ne rien augmenter d'autre tant que tu n'as pas l'endurance à fond, que ce soit en attribut ou en compétences associées) car un boss en particulier vers les 30-40 heures de jeu est sinon totalement impossible à vaincre et va te softlock. C'est lié à un choix de design sur ce boss en particulier qui ne fonctionne pas comme le reste du jeu (donc en gros tu peux trouver le jeu facile pendant 30 heures et tout à coup être bloqué sans rien pouvoir faire arrivé face au boss en question). 

Mais du coup sauf erreur, si tu joues en Survie et pas dans l'un des deux derniers modes de difficulté, tu n'auras pas ce souci.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Ça marche !


Y a-t-il un modérateur dans l'avion pour remplacer Bloodborne par The Witness dans la liste d'Augusthein ?
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Un modérateur, je sais pas, mais à défaut, une bonne poire s'y est collée.  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Oui tu as raison, si tu es déter autant en profiter un maximum. J'en profite pour légèrement rectifier mon avertissement car ma mémoire m'a en fait joué un tour, ce n'est pas le mode Survie qui est pété mais les deux plus hauts modes de difficulté (j'ai oublié leur nom, ce n'est pas le mode difficile mais ceux au-dessus). Si tu es dans l'un de ces modes il faut absolument maxer ton endurance en priorité quand tu en as la possibilité et ce le plus tôt possible (donc ne rien augmenter d'autre tant que tu n'as pas l'endurance à fond, que ce soit en attribut ou en compétences associées) car un boss en particulier vers les 30-40 heures de jeu est sinon totalement impossible à vaincre et va te softlock. C'est lié à un choix de design sur ce boss en particulier qui ne fonctionne pas comme le reste du jeu (donc en gros tu peux trouver le jeu facile pendant 30 heures et tout à coup être bloqué sans rien pouvoir faire arrivé face au boss en question). 
> 
> Mais du coup sauf erreur, si tu joues en Survie et pas dans l'un des deux derniers modes de difficulté, tu n'auras pas ce souci.


Tu parles alors sans doute des modes "Difficile 2" et "Survie 2".
Je vais de toute façon suivre ton conseil avec l'endurance (j'aime être mobile et jouer ninja). Encore merci de ton retour

----------


## CornedBeer

> Un modérateur, je sais pas, mais à défaut, une bonne poire s'y est collée.


Merci !

----------


## Boulingrin

> Tu parles alors sans doute des modes "Difficile 2" et "Survie 2".
> Je vais de toute façon suivre ton conseil avec l'endurance (j'aime être mobile et jouer ninja). Encore merci de ton retour


Ahah pas de souci  :;): 
La légende (des forums sur les internets) dit que certains ont réussi à s'en sortir mais perso après 4h de tryhard j'ai dû me résoudre à delete ma save et à tout recommencer depuis le début car j'avais une endurance de merde.
C'est le souci avec ces modes rajoutés par des MAJ, les dévs les ont ajoutés sans vraiment playtester ce qui amène à ce résultat malheureux.
Mais j'ai beaucoup aimé le jeu et je t'en souhaite de même  :;):

----------


## Eurok

> Y a-t-il un modérateur dans l'avion pour remplacer Bloodborne par The Witness dans la liste d'Augusthein ?
> Merci d'avance !


Il n'a pas mérité ça !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> *Hollow Knight (26h):* parce que je suis en retard de 4 jours, il a bonne réputation mais quand même un durée minimale de 26 heures, bon courage.  
> *Police Stories (4h):*  l'enfant de SWAT (pour le côté police) et de Hotline Miami (pour le top down shooter) et parce qu'il est vraiment bien. 
> *Serious Sam VR: The Second Encounter (7h)*:  aucune durée définie sur HLTB, mais à mon avis proche de la version non VR. Et il est de 2017 par contre ce n'est pas mon délire. 
> *Everspace(18h):* parce que les space operas c'est cool et celui-ci est de 2017 et tu pourras jouer en VR. 
> *Jazzpunk(2h):* pas grand chose à dire mais il semble très court. 
> *
> Bonus 
> Mad Factory(??h)*:  parce qu'on y fabrique des gâteaux, probablement ceux pour les anniversaires aussi ! Durée indéterminée sur HLTB, donc jeu bonus. 
> 
> Voilà en espérant que tu y prennes un peu de plaisir.


Bien urbain de ta part  ::):  Petite déception pour Police Stories qui est certes jouable sur le Deck mais bien plus intéressant à y jouer sur PC (parce que mine de rien, il faut etre précis et rapide pour tirer ^^)

Everspace a l'air coton en VR (c'est très très mobile), mais hate de m'y mettre. Parfait pour Hollow knignt et Serious Sam VR (qui lui marche vraiment bien en VR, contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire)


Dernière fois que j'avais testé  Mad Factory, il n'était pas compatible avec mon casque VR, je retesterai à l'occaze.

----------


## Eurok

> Bien urbain de ta part  Petite déception pour Police Stories qui est certes jouable sur le Deck mais bien plus intéressant à y jouer sur PC (parce que mine de rien, il faut etre précis et rapide pour tirer ^^)
> 
> Everspace a l'air coton en VR (c'est très très mobile), mais hate de m'y mettre. Parfait pour Hollow knignt et Serious Sam VR (qui lui marche vraiment bien en VR, contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire)
> 
> 
> Dernière fois que j'avais testé  Mad Factory, il n'était pas compatible avec mon casque VR, je retesterai à l'occaze.


Ah zut désolé pour Police Stories, l'histoire est banale mais on enchaine les niveaux avec plaisir. Ils ont même ajouté un mode avec les cloisons destructibles si je ne dis pas de bêtises.
Pour Everspace je ne fournis pas les sacs à vomi ! Désolé !

----------


## LanFy

Putain, j'ai vraiment du mal à accrocher à STALKER : Call of Pripyat... Les graphismes sont datés, le gameplay rigide et au final j'ai pas l'ambiance d'un fallout 3 (pour garder à peu près la même époque) et qui est pourtant tout aussi vide...

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai pour le moment commencé deux jeux :
- Outlast, que je finirai probablement, mais que je trouve pas terrible, les ficelles sont beaucoup trop grosses, entre les moments où tu perds contrôle de ton personnage, les portes qui s'ouvrent et se ferment sans raison pour bloquer/débloquer la progression, les ennemis qui rentrent dans la salle où tu te caches et fouillent systématiquement toutes les cachettes sauf celle où tu te trouves, etc.
- Darksiders, que je trouve plutôt sympa pour le moment, à un gros défaut prêt : impossible de passer de clavier souris à manette (ou inversement) une fois le jeu lancé... du coup j'ai fait ma première session au clavier, qui est hyper mal foutu, c'est une horreur à jouer, et les suivantes à la manette, qui est OK, sauf durant la putain de phase de vol à dos de griffon pour laquelle j'aurais bien voulu pouvoir viser à la souris.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bonne nouvelle, la séquence de vol n'est pas unique, mais de mémoire, il n'y a que deux séquences du genre sur tout le jeu. J'avais fait le jeu au clavier/souris et je trouvais ça correct jusqu'à un certain boss qui nécessitait une troisième main. Depuis, je suis passé au pad pour ce genre de jeux  ::):

----------


## doggy d

> Putain, j'ai vraiment du mal à accrocher à STALKER : Call of Pripyat... Les graphismes sont datés, le gameplay rigide et au final j'ai pas l'ambiance d'un fallout 3 (pour garder à peu près la même époque) et qui est pourtant tout aussi vide...


L'as-tu moddé ?
Parce que ce jeu est une bombe atomique.

Je sais que ce n'est pas le principe de base, mais tu dois jeter un oeil à certains mods qui vont grandement améliorer ton expérience (graphisme, mécaniques, immersion/réalisme, etc.). 
Et en plus, hors Event, ça t'ouvre les portes du meilleur mod du monde (avec Brutal Doom et Counter Strike) : Call of Chernobyl  :;):

----------


## Boulingrin

P'tit avis en cours de route sur *Far Cry Primal*. Comme doggy d avec Days Gone je me suis motivé à lancer le jeu en mode Survie pour profiter à fond des mécaniques de jeu et de l'immersion, connaissant le côté casu des derniers épisodes de la licence.

Bon bah, j'ai jamais été un grand fan des Far Cry et surtout pas de la formule Ubisoft, mais là, je trouve qu'on tape vraiment dans le fond du fond du tiroir... Je ne m'amuse pas, c'est mou, c'est répétitif, le scénario est inexistant, le cadre préhistorique tellement mal exploité qu'à part les mammouths j'ai l'impression de jouer à n'importe quel open world random se situant dans la nature. "Comme au temps des hommes des cavernes qui se téléportaient et utilisaient des drones."

Je m'y attendais, mais bon, vu la qualité des autres jeux de ma sélection, je pense que FC Primal va gentiment passer en priorité secondaire voire tertiaire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Woshee

Hop, A Short Hike c'est fait. Bon y'avait pas trop de challenge  ::ninja:: 




> Petite expérience qui détend. Pas de challenge, c'est de la balade. On finit par se repérer facilement dans cette île, jamais perdu même sans carte.
> Je ne suis pas allé vraiment chercher la complétion, je suis monté en haut de l'île et j'ai grapillé quelques trucs, peut être que j'essaierai d'en faire plus à l'occasion.
> Après c'est chou, mais j'en garderai pas un souvenir impérissable.

----------


## Supergounou

> P'tit avis en cours de route sur *Far Cry Primal*.


Ah bon bah c'était quitte ou double. Je voulais absolument te choisir un AAA alors que c'est pas du tout ce que j'aime, mais Primal je l'avais plutôt bien apprécié (en fait je suis très client de la "formule Ubisoft" tout court) bien que j'ai clairement conscience de ces défauts.

Faut pas te forcer si c'est pas ton truc hein, l'idée de l'event c'est de dégager des jeux de son backlog, et même si c'est par la petite porte c'est une réussite en quelque sorte.

----------


## Boulingrin

> Ah bon bah c'était quitte ou double. Je voulais absolument te choisir un AAA alors que c'est pas du tout ce que j'aime, mais Primal je l'avais plutôt bien apprécié (en fait je suis très client de la "formule Ubisoft" tout court) bien que j'ai clairement conscience de ces défauts.
> 
> Faut pas te forcer si c'est pas ton truc hein, l'idée de l'event c'est de dégager des jeux de son backlog, et même si c'est par la petite porte c'est une réussite en quelque sorte.


Ahah mais carrément, c'était un bon choix car effectivement ça apporte de la diversité, j'aime bien l'idée. Et puis c'est pour moi tout le principe de l'event de devoir rincer son backlog y compris des jeux qu'on ne veut pas faire. D'ailleurs honnêtement c'est bien fait pour moi, ça m'apprendra à acheter des jeux que je sais que je vais pas aimer, je prends cet event comme l'occasion de faire un point sur mes pratiques d'achat compulsif. C'était un bon choix de me l'affecter quoi qu'il arrive car maintenant je peux donner mon avis en connaissance de cause  ::): 

Même, j'aime bien l'idée de le finir pour l'event... je prends ça comme un défi. On verra si j'y arrive  :nawak:

----------


## Supergounou

En ligne droite c'est une bonne dizaine d'heures je pense. Courage !  :^_^:

----------


## LanFy

> L'as-tu moddé ?
> Parce que ce jeu est une bombe atomique.
> 
> Je sais que ce n'est pas le principe de base, mais tu dois jeter un oeil à certains mods qui vont grandement améliorer ton expérience (graphisme, mécaniques, immersion/réalisme, etc.). 
> Et en plus, hors Event, ça t'ouvre les portes du meilleur mod du monde (avec Brutal Doom et Counter Strike) : Call of Chernobyl


Bah en fait non je ne l'ai pas moddé, car je n'avais pas envie de perdre trop de temps non plus... Et bon c'était ptet pas l'idée du siècle si je veux essayer de le finir... Mais en vrai, vu l'age du jeu, le modding doit être une purge...

----------


## pierrecastor

Je ne connais pas ce jeu, mais sur certains vieux jeux, des mods QoL peuvent faire gagner du temps.

Et les mods se trouvent sur nexus mod, ça doit pouvoir s'installer en 3 clics en passant par vortex.

----------


## Boulingrin

> En ligne droite c'est une bonne dizaine d'heures je pense. Courage !


D'ailleurs, est-ce que toutes les quêtes marquées par un losange sont des quêtes principales obligatoires pour finir le jeu ou est-ce qu'il ne faut en faire que certaines ? Et j'ai vu que construire des bâtiments débloque de nouvelles quêtes principales, est-ce qu'en les améliorant ou débloque d'autres quêtes obligatoires ?

J'ai capté que les icônes rondes c'était les secondaires, mais pour le reste je suis pas bien sûr (je soupçonne le mode survie de virer une partie des indicateurs)

----------


## LanFy

> Je ne connais pas ce jeu, mais sur certains vieux jeux, des mods QoL peuvent faire gagner du temps.
> 
> Et les mods se trouvent sur nexus mod, ça doit pouvoir s'installer en 3 clics en passant par vortex.


Bon j'ai tenté le modding et ça m'a rendu ma sauvegarde incompatible et y a pas de rollback de l'installation des mods. Déjà que j'accrochais pas, là c'est le coup de trop. Tant pis.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je laisse tomber Street Fighter V. Je suis arrivé au dernier acte de l'histoire mais:
- les combats deviennent impossibles à gagner. J'ai tenté, mais je suis vraiment trop nul, je n'y arrive plus. Il m'en reste 4 ou 5 à faire mais je bloque complètement. Aucun coup ne passe, tout va trop vite, je me fais démonter en 2 secondes.
- l'histoire est pourrie de chez pourrie. Les dialogues, les persos, le rythme, l'histoire en elle-même, y'a rien qui va en fait, c'est quoi cette purge ? Je sais que le jeu est surtout pensé pour le multi mais du coup je vois pas bien l'intérêt d'un tel mode d'une qualité aussi basse.

Bref, on va arrêter là pour celui-là (mais je le valide quand même vu que la demande était de finir une histoire d'un perso, ce que j'ai fait)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fini mon deuxième jeu, *Metro 2033*.

J'ai aimé l'ambiance et la scénarisation, points forts indéniables du titre même si tout n'a pas super bien vieilli. J'avais même commencé avec les voix en russe (mais les dialogues d'ambiance ne sont malheureusement pas sous-titrés). En tout cas, on s'y croit, on marche sur des œufs à l'affût du moindre bruit, il y a de la tension, ça fonctionne nickel.
J'ai moins aimé la partie shoot, en particulier contre les humains (je déteste ça dans les jeux en général), en particulier le passage où Artyom affronte à lui tout seul l'armée nazie en frontal (chapitre 4) où j'ai vraiment failli lâcher le jeu. Ici le design et la pauvreté des mécanismes d'infiltration accusent vraiment leur âge, surtout avec le système de sauvegarde automatique qui te rend prisonnier de tes erreurs. De manière plus générale, _Metro 2033_ m'a souvent donné l'impression que j'en profiterais beaucoup plus en sachant à l'avance ce qui allait m'arriver et en anticipant en fonction (notamment la gestion des ressources), plutôt qu'en tombant comme un corniaud dans tous ses pauvres pièges à con. Alors oui, je comprends bien que le but est de te motiver à rejouer pour tout faire "bien", mais bon, il aurait fallu que j'accroche un peu plus. Pas grave, c'est déjà chouette d'avoir découvert la série, et qui sait, peut-être que les épisodes ultérieurs et/ou les remasters corrigent certaines des lourdeurs qui m'ont chiffonné.

----------


## Eurok

> J'ai pour le moment commencé deux jeux :
> - Outlast, que je finirai probablement, mais que je trouve pas terrible, les ficelles sont beaucoup trop grosses, entre les moments où tu perds contrôle de ton personnage, les portes qui s'ouvrent et se ferment sans raison pour bloquer/débloquer la progression, les ennemis qui rentrent dans la salle où tu te caches et fouillent systématiquement toutes les cachettes sauf celle où tu te trouves, etc.
> - Darksiders, que je trouve plutôt sympa pour le moment, à un gros défaut prêt : impossible de passer de clavier souris à manette (ou inversement) une fois le jeu lancé... du coup j'ai fait ma première session au clavier, qui est hyper mal foutu, c'est une horreur à jouer, et les suivantes à la manette, qui est OK, sauf durant la putain de phase de vol à dos de griffon pour laquelle j'aurais bien voulu pouvoir viser à la souris.


Je n'ai jamais réussi à passer le premier boss sur l'autoroute en ruine.

----------


## CornedBeer

> J'ai moins aimé la partie shoot, en particulier contre les humains (je déteste ça dans les jeux en général), en particulier le passage où Artyom affronte à lui tout seul l'armée nazie en frontal (chapitre 4) où j'ai vraiment failli lâcher le jeu.


Intéressant ... tu es mal à l'aise avec le fait de tirer sur des nazis ?  ::o:

----------


## Nono

> Fini mon deuxième jeu, *Metro 2033*.
> Alors oui, je comprends bien que le but est de te motiver à rejouer pour tout faire "bien", mais bon, il aurait fallu que j'accroche un peu plus. Pas grave, c'est déjà chouette d'avoir découvert la série, et qui sait, peut-être que les épisodes ultérieurs et/ou les remasters corrigent certaines des lourdeurs qui m'ont chiffonné.


Bien plus tard, j'ai joué à Redux, et je me souvenais tellement de tous les passages (et même de la manière dont je les ai joué), que j'ai évité de me retrouver à sec ou surpris.
Mais du coup ça n'apportait rien. Les FPS couloir hyper scénarisés ont décidemment peu de rejouabilité.

----------


## channie

> Les FPS couloir hyper scénarisés ont décidemment peu de rejouabilité.


Je me refais régulièrement All Ghillied Up de Modern Warfare 2009 et ça reste relativement chouette.

Pour ne pas poster pour rien je suis en plein dans *Mark of the Ninja Remastered* avec lequel je prends beaucoup de plaisir malgré quelques choix design discutables pour rajouter de la durée de vie (les puzzle rooms optionnelles par exemple me sortent complètement de l'expérience, ainsi que les challenges peu inspirés type 'tuer X ennemis de telle façon"). Pour le reste c'est quand même une masterclass. Les contrôles sont top, c'est fluide, l'anim est oufissime, et le gameplay de proie/prédateur reste encore inégalé. Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi ils n'en avaient pas fait une suite.

----------


## doggy d

> Je me refais régulièrement All Ghillied Up de Modern Warfare 2009 et ça reste relativement chouette.
> 
> Pour ne pas poster pour rien je suis en plein dans *Mark of the Ninja Remastered* ... 
> Pour le reste c'est quand même une masterclass. Les contrôles sont top, c'est fluide, l'anim est oufissime, et le gameplay de proie/prédateur reste encore inégalé. Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi ils n'en avaient pas fait une suite.


Moi je me suis toujours demandé comme Kley n'avait pas encore été débauché pour nous en faire des versions Tortues Ninja ou Batman (ou autres grosses licences) par exemple... J'achèterais les yeux fermés...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je laisse tomber Street Fighter V. Je suis arrivé au dernier acte de l'histoire mais:
> - les combats deviennent impossibles à gagner. J'ai tenté, mais je suis vraiment trop nul, je n'y arrive plus. Il m'en reste 4 ou 5 à faire mais je bloque complètement. Aucun coup ne passe, tout va trop vite, je me fais démonter en 2 secondes.
> - l'histoire est pourrie de chez pourrie. Les dialogues, les persos, le rythme, l'histoire en elle-même, y'a rien qui va en fait, c'est quoi cette purge ? Je sais que le jeu est surtout pensé pour le multi mais du coup je vois pas bien l'intérêt d'un tel mode d'une qualité aussi basse.
> 
> Bref, on va arrêter là pour celui-là (mais je le valide quand même vu que la demande était de finir une histoire d'un perso, ce que j'ai fait)


Je te comprends et bravo pour la validation.
Fais quand même deux-trois combats en ligne, ça ira très vite et en niveau débutant tu monteras quelques lvl  :;):  ça fait plaisir à l'égo..

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Fais quand même deux-trois combats en ligne, ça ira très vite et en niveau débutant tu monteras quelques lvl  ça fait plaisir à l'égo..


alors euh, j'ai testé, et.... je me suis fait démonté non stop  ::XD:: 
Quand je dis que je suis complètement nul à ce genre de jeux...

----------


## pierrecastor

Fini Dagon: by H. P. Lovecraft,

Alors c'est même pas un walking sim vu qu'on n'y marche pas, la seul interaction est de cliquer pour faire avancer l'histoire. Mais l’expérience est intéressante et on retrouve bien l'ambiance de HP Lovecraft. J'aurais bien aimé essayer la version VR. Tout est plus flippant en VR.

J'ai attaqué titan quest, action RPG qui commence pas mal.

----------


## parpaingue

J'ai entamé Hob mais il s'est retrouvé vite fait à marcher au bord d'un ravin. Je vais insister un peu mais j'ai bien l'impression de m'emmerder pas mal en y jouant, c'est pas bon signe.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Intéressant ... tu es mal à l'aise avec le fait de tirer sur des nazis ?


Juste pour développer un peu : dans tous les jeux un minimum scénarisés et avec une forme d'immersion, je trouve que le fait que ton personnage se retrouve à dessouder des centaines de mecs sans beaucoup d'états d'âme est, au mieux, extrêmement mal amené. Autant la suspension d'incrédulité fonctionne pour les "monstres" vu que les affrontements sont par nature asymétriques, autant RIEN dans la construction scénaristique ne nous présente Artyom comme un as de la gâchette et/ou un Rambo endurci capable de nettoyer des camps de bandits et d'anéantir à lui seul deux armées en pleine bataille rangée.

À cela s'ajoute un autre problème : ludiquement, le résultat est souvent naze. Dans Metro 2033, une approche furtive est possible, mais très limitée : pas de takedown silencieux au corps-à-corps, pas possible de planquer les cadavres, le level design est extrêmement linéaire et frontal, et la moindre erreur sonne le glas de cette manière de faire : tous les ennemis sont instantanément alertés, et ils ne relâchent plus jamais leur vigilance. Reste donc l'approche frontale, qui consiste à essayer de flanquer suffisamment de bastos dans la tronche du nazi d'en face avant que lui-même et ses potes n'épuisent la résistance d'Artyom aux balles. C'est nul, nul, archi-nul : les emplacements à couvert sont mal foutus, les ennemis sont invisibles, on se fait canarder sans répit dès qu'on laisse dépasser un coin de sourcil, pas de lean pour essayer de regarder sans trop s'exposer, l'environnement est très peu interactif, on n'a absolument aucun gadget pour dynamiser l'affrontement à part de pauvres grenades (les ennemis en ont aussi, et ne se privent pas de t'en arroser avec une précision diabolique), bref…

----------


## parpaingue

Bon une heure plus tard je laisse tomber *Hob*.

C'est joli hein, mais y a énormément de défauts rédhibitoires et surtout qu'est-ce que je m'emmerde au secours.

Premier point qui saute aux yeux (ahah) c'est joli. Mais c'est aussi vraiment surchargé visuellement et ça manque beaucoup de lisibilité. Je pensais pas voir un jour des problèmes de caméra sur un jeu en vue top down comme ça.
Le jeu est construit en open world ou du moins en metroidvania mais la voie à suivre est ultra linéaire, on combine avec le point au dessus et on se retrouve à tourner en rond dans le décor jusqu'à trouver le petit détail qui cache un interrupteur magique ou le petit couloir planqué qui amène à la suite.
C'est souvent présenté comme un jeu de puzzle mais y a zéro énigmes, faut juste trouver l'interrupteur suivant.
On a aussi trouzemilles influences copiées sans comprendre leur intérêt ni les maîtriser (genre le combat parce que DRAK SOULS™), les contrôles sont mous/flottants bref ratés (encore une surprise pour un jeu pareil), la liste est longue...
Mais surtout donc, on s'emmerde. Sévère. Les "puzzles" sont inexistants, l'exploration également (c'est une ligne droite), le peu de combats pas intéressants. Il n'y a pas de challenge mécanique ni intellectuel, juste un gloubiboulga fadasse.

On pourrait rétorquer que ça vise un public plus casu qu'un vieux RE@L G@MeRz comme moi, sauf que le public casu aura pas les codes que le jeu pompe à gauche à droite sans jamais rien expliquer et bloquera méchant. J'aime aussi pas mal les Zelda et autres trucs du genre donc c'est pas une question de genre de jeu. On est vraiment juste sur du bas de gamme niveau intérêt dans le style. Allez hop ça dégage.

tl;dr : un jeu de puzzle sans énigmes et d'exploration où on suit une ligne drotie, qu'est ce qu'on s'emmerde sérieux.

----------


## pierrecastor

Ah, dommage que tu n'ai pas accroché. C'est en partie ce que tu pointe comme défaut que j'avais apprécié. Une aventure pas prise de tête et reposante pour se détendre après une partie de dark souls ou autre. Il me semble qu'il y avait quand même quelques énigmes, mais ça doit venir après dans le jeu.

Mais je comprend, on ne recherche pas tous les mêmes chose dans un jeux. J'espère que tu apprécieras plus le reste de la sélection.

----------


## jopopoe

Bon j'aime pas trop *Into The Breach*.

Le gameplay est cool, mais le côté rogue-like me gave méchamment.

Le même gameplay dans une campagne à la Advance Wars, ça m'aurait beaucoup plu, mais là sur des cartes en 8x8 randomisées où la moindre erreur risque de me faire repartir à zéro, ça correspond pas à ma définition du fun.

Je vais passer en easy pour essayer de donner le point à mon équipe, mais je ne promets rien.

----------


## FoxDy

> Juste pour développer un peu : dans tous les jeux un minimum scénarisés et avec une forme d'immersion, je trouve que le fait que ton personnage se retrouve à dessouder des centaines de mecs sans beaucoup d'états d'âme est, au mieux, extrêmement mal amené. Autant la suspension d'incrédulité fonctionne pour les "monstres" vu que les affrontements sont par nature asymétriques, autant RIEN dans la construction scénaristique ne nous présente Artyom comme un as de la gâchette et/ou un Rambo endurci capable de nettoyer des camps de bandits et d'anéantir à lui seul deux armées en pleine bataille rangée.
> 
> À cela s'ajoute un autre problème : ludiquement, le résultat est souvent naze. Dans Metro 2033, une approche furtive est possible, mais très limitée : pas de takedown silencieux au corps-à-corps, pas possible de planquer les cadavres, le level design est extrêmement linéaire et frontal, et la moindre erreur sonne le glas de cette manière de faire : tous les ennemis sont instantanément alertés, et ils ne relâchent plus jamais leur vigilance. Reste donc l'approche frontale, qui consiste à essayer de flanquer suffisamment de bastos dans la tronche du nazi d'en face avant que lui-même et ses potes n'épuisent la résistance d'Artyom aux balles. C'est nul, nul, archi-nul : les emplacements à couvert sont mal foutus, les ennemis sont invisibles, on se fait canarder sans répit dès qu'on laisse dépasser un coin de sourcil, pas de lean pour essayer de regarder sans trop s'exposer, l'environnement est très peu interactif, on n'a absolument aucun gadget pour dynamiser l'affrontement à part de pauvres grenades (les ennemis en ont aussi, et ne se privent pas de t'en arroser avec une précision diabolique), bref…


Je me souviens de ma déception aux premiers abords vis à vis de l'infiltration. Jusqu'à l'arrivée à l'Arsenal, station dans laquelle j'ai acheté une tenue furtive. A partir de là, c'est devenu un régal. Les premières heures de frustration furent vite oubliées.

Un conseil pour le jet de couteau : visez les fesses !

----------


## parpaingue

> Ah, dommage que tu n'ai pas accroché. C'est en partie ce que tu pointe comme défaut que j'avais apprécié. Une aventure pas prise de tête et reposante pour se détendre après une partie de dark souls ou autre. Il me semble qu'il y avait quand même quelques énigmes, mais ça doit venir après dans le jeu.
> 
> Mais je comprend, on ne recherche pas tous les mêmes chose dans un jeux. J'espère que tu apprécieras plus le reste de la sélection.


T'inquiètes pas, même si je ne vais pas au bout la sélection a joué son rôle, ça sort du backlog  :;): 
Même si j'ai moins de chances d'accrocher, sur le principe je ne suis contre un jeu plutôt relax, mais là il me manque vraiment de l'intérêt ou au moins une carotte quelconque pour me maintenir intéressé.

----------


## FoxDy

Quand considère-t-on avoir terminé The Stanley Parable ? J'ai eu les crédits en 20 minutes, après avoir fait tout ce que je ne devais pas faire, selon la voix off. Me suis vraiment bien marré, du coup.  ::XD:: 
Et puis le narrateur qui râle m'a rappelé GLaDOS. En moins cinglant, mais c'était sympa.

Fin ?


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## pierrecastor

Bonne question, je pense qu'il serait quand même cool de faire 2 ou 3 autres fin à minima.

----------


## Woshee

> Bon j'aime pas trop *Into The Breach*.
> 
> Le gameplay est cool, mais le côté rogue-like me gave méchamment.
> 
> Le même gameplay dans une campagne à la Advance Wars, ça m'aurait beaucoup plu, mais là sur des cartes en 8x8 randomisées où la moindre erreur risque de me faire repartir à zéro, ça correspond pas à ma définition du fun.
> 
> Je vais passer en easy pour essayer de donner le point à mon équipe, mais je ne promets rien.


Le côté intéressant du jeu vient justement du fait que tu doives essayer à chaque combat de faire "avec les moyens du bord". Optimiser au mieux chaque action de tes mechs. Après le jeu est très dur (pour moi qui suit mauvais dans beaucoup de types de jeu), et je n'y ai joué qu'en facile. Moins de frustration générée.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ah ben merci, je l'ai à faire aussi pendant l'évent, je vais partir en facile direct du coup  ::P:

----------


## FoxDy

> Bonne question, je pense qu'il serait quand même cool de faire 2 ou 3 autres fin à minima.


Don't let time- *sprintch* !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je m'amuse à parcourir le jeu de différentes manières, ça semble être du grand n'importe quoi et pourtant, c'est très bien maîtrisé. J'aime beaucoup.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je me souviens de ma déception aux premiers abords vis à vis de l'infiltration. Jusqu'à l'arrivée à l'Arsenal, station dans laquelle j'ai acheté une tenue furtive. A partir de là, c'est devenu un régal. Les premières heures de frustration furent vite oubliées.


Ah ben j'ai pas trouvé les tenues. Je suis donc resté avec mon équipement de base.  :Facepalm:

----------


## sebarnolds

Concernant *Hob*, je m'ennuyais aussi un peu au début, mais j'avais assez rapidement accroché. C'était fun, pas prise de tête et plutôt joli. J'aimais bien le déblocage progressif des différentes zones. Le seul point noir pour moi était l'histoire qui n'avait aucun sens...

----------


## Nono

> Ah ben merci, je l'ai à faire aussi pendant l'évent, je vais partir en facile direct du coup


En facile c'est vite fait. Même pas obligé de faire toutes les îles pour tenter le combat final.
En tout cas c'est beaucoup plus simple et rapide que FTL en facile.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, j'ai fini Heavy Rain et il me reste un épisode de Supreme League of the Patriots. Après, je m'attaque enfin aux jeux de l'event (oui, je préfère finir mes jeux en cours d'abord).

Overlord, Still Life, The Procession to Cavalry et Quantum Conundrum sont installés, mais ce sera sans doute par ce dernier que je vais commencer...

----------


## Supergounou

> il me reste un épisode de Supreme League of the Patriots


Les épisodes suivants valent le premier? Je l'avais bien apprécié, mais le format épisodique a fait que je n'ai jamais touché aux suivants.

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon j'ai... installé mon premier jeu, pas encore lancé mais c'est déjà un bon début... Non ?^^

----------


## Augusthein

> Je vais passer en easy pour essayer de donner le point à mon équipe, mais je ne promets rien.


Effectivement il vaut mieux éviter de commencer le jeu en normal, c'est un coup à se dégouter. Perso j'ai 50 heures sur le jeu et je touche même pas au mode hard.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Fini Dagon: by H. P. Lovecraft,


Je connaissais pas, hop dans la wishlist.




> Juste pour développer un peu :


T'étais pas obligé. C'est juste que ta tournure de phase pouvait faire penser que tu aies des scrupules à tuer des nazis. J'ai pas pu m'empêcher de rebondir dessus.

J'avais fait la démo de Hob il y a quelques années, et même constat que parpaingue, je trouvais pas ça folichon. Ça ne m'avait pas donné envie de passer à la caisse et continuer.

Sinon j'ai commencé Undertale, c'est un peu spécial. Le jeu m'a fait une feinte au bout d'une heure de jeu, c'est surprenant et très drôle à la fois. J'espère avoir d'autres surprises dans ce style.
Et en parallèle j'ai commencé The Next Penelope. C'est noté 2h dans Howlongtobeat. Sauf que c'est pas dit que c'est dur ... J'ai fait les 2 niveaux medium sans trop de soucis, et j'ai buté sur un des deux very hard (la partie course avec les concurrents). J'ai failli gagner plusieurs fois mais j'ai pas réussi. Et en sachant qu'après il y a un niveau noté impossible, j'ai peur de ne pas y arriver du tout. Enfin on verra, peut-être qu'avec un peu de persévérance ...

----------


## Altay

> Bon j'ai... installé mon premier jeu, pas encore lancé mais c'est déjà un bon début... Non ?^^


Pareil. Après j'avoue que j'ai eu que des jeux qui prennent au moins 10h du coup j'ai du mal à me motiver pour y aller (ça ira mieux quand je serai en vacances).

Au passage, est-ce que Tiquolol (ou à défaut un admin…) veut bien faire une autre proposition pour mon sixième jeu ? Comme je le disais plus haut, j'ai déjà terminé Oxenfree lors d'un précédent event. Tant qu'à faire, un jeu court, ça m'arrangerait.  :^_^:

----------


## jopopoe

*Into The Breach* fini :




> Je suis vraiment pas le public visé
> 
> J’ai fini Into The Breach, et j’ai bien peur que mon avis sur le jeu ne ressemble à un cahier de doléances.
> 
> Pourtant j’y suis allé avec l’esprit ouvert, malgré mon désamour pour FTL. Après tout, quand un jeu accumule autant d’avis positifs, difficile d’être pessimiste, et la proposition me paraissait suffisamment différente de son aîné pour espérer que ce qui m’avait déplu dans leur jeu précédent ne soit pas présent ici.
> 
> Déjà première surprise : le jeu est plutôt joli. Pas exceptionnel, non, mais vu la gueule de FTL il y a une nette amélioration. La direction artistique n'est pas exceptionnelle, mais les sprites sont chouettes et très bien animés.
> 
> Fini la micro-gestion dans l’espace, et place à un mélange d’Advance Wars et de puzzle-game : une succession de cartes riquiquis (8 par 8) sur lesquelles vous allez devoir utiliser vos 3 unités pour venir à bout d’une poignée d’ennemis, qui arrivent par vagues de 2, 3 ou 4 ennemis à chaque tour. Le but étant juste de survivre un nombre de tours défini (5 en général), pas de tuer tous les ennemis.
> ...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Juste en passant : le jeu en facile est vraiment naze, car justement, il y a trop peu d'ennemis. En Normal, tu es OBLIGE de faire en sorte que les Veks se tirent dessus pour t'en débarasser. le côté Puzzle Game se ressent beaucoup plus, car tu n'as pas la force de frappe suffisante pour les défoncer.

----------


## jopopoe

Intéressant, mais je ne pense pas jamais le relancer.

*Democratic Socialism Simulator* fini : 




> Bof bof
> 
> Pas franchement génial comme jeu.
> 
> C'est juste une succession de choix binaires pour faire pencher la balance du bon côté (les jauges à surveiller sont "Budget", "Power to the people" et "CO2"). Voulez-vous construire des nouveaux missiles nucléaires ou non ? Taxer les riches ou pas ?
> 
> Si on veut être idéaliste à fond, forcément ça ne marche pas, et on a le droit à un coup d'état militaire. Alors il faut prendre des décisions dans lesquelles on a pas vraiment foi parce que le jeu en a décidé ainsi (on peut voir avant de prendre chaque décision quelles seront ses conséquences sur l'électorat).
> 
> Et le gameplay prend du coup le pas sur le fond : je me suis retrouvé à faire des choix contraires à ce que j'aurais voulu / du faire juste pour faire remonter une partie de l'électorat, en lisant à peine la carte en diagonale puisque de toutes façons les jauges sont plus importantes que le fond.
> ...

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon allé je commence Batman Arkham Asylum ce soir !

----------


## sebarnolds

> Les épisodes suivants valent le premier? Je l'avais bien apprécié, mais le format épisodique a fait que je n'ai jamais touché aux suivants.


J'ai fait les deux premiers et à peine commencé le troisième (et dernier). Ca reste dans la même veine : la technique fait un peu pitié (les animations...), les puzzles sont pas toujours bien pensés surtout à cause d'une interface peu pratique, mais ça reste agréable.

----------


## Augusthein

Excellente surprise que ce *Short Hike*, minuscule open world terminé sans précipitation en 1h30 (mais il semble y avoir assez d'activités pour y retourner quelques heures).

L'auteur semble kiffer les pixels période DS mais ils sont heureusement désactivables, les graphismes se rapprochant alors d'un joli jeu mobile.

Très curieux de voir ce qu'il fera par la suite.

----------


## doudou1408

*The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav* abandonné.

Ça sort vraiment de ma zone de confort, premier vrai point'n'click que j'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer et... c'est vraiment pas pour moi.
J'ai trouvé l'univers générique au possible malgrès que certains tableaux sont vraiment beaux.
J'ai juste pas la patience de chercher les combinaisons et de checker chaque recoin des tableaux pour avancer dans le jeu.
Peut-être que je changerais d'avis dans quelques années qui sait  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

J'attaque Road 96 qui n'est pas dans mes attributions mais bon que voulez-vous on ne choisit pas toujours, j'irai d'ailleurs peut-être pas très loin ( ::lol::  ) qui sait !?

Ensuite je tenterai peut-être par commencer Go! Go! Nippon! ~My First Trip to Japan~ ou alors All Is Dust si je veux me faire peur (au sens propre...).

Enfin je constate qu'à  ce jour mon ami Flad n'a encore terminé aucun jeu alors je me dis que j'ai un peu de marge...  :;):

----------


## Eurok

Terminé un festival ! C'était bien plus usant physiquement que de dégonfler un backlog de 5 jeux alors qu'il gonfle au moins de 10 jeux par mois ... Maintenant je vais pouvoir commencer l'événement ... peut-être.

----------


## channie

Terminé *Mark of the Ninja Remastered* après 7h et des brouettes. C'était très très bon, mais j'avais envie d'encore une poignée de maps une fois les crédits arrivés. Peut-être que je me laisserai tenter plus tard par le DLC (intégré d'office) et/ou le NG+. 


+1 point pour l'équipe 4 8-)

----------


## Flad

> Enfin je constate qu'à  ce jour mon ami Flad n'a encore terminé aucun jeu alors je me dis que j'ai un peu de marge...


Alors pour le coup, t'es tranquille encore un moment, je suis en plein préparatifs de mariage  ::ninja::

----------


## pierrecastor

> Terminé *Mark of the Ninja Remastered* après 7h et des brouettes. C'était très très bon, mais j'avais envie d'encore une poignée de maps une fois les crédits arrivés. Peut-être que je me laisserai tenter plus tard par le DLC (intégré d'office) et/ou le NG+. 
> https://i.imgur.com/OV43W1H.png
> 
> *+1 point pour l'équipe 4* 8-)


\o/ Vive l'équipe 4 !

Et Mark of Ninja, c'est hachement cool.

----------


## doudou1408

> Alors pour le coup, t'es tranquille encore un moment, je suis en plein préparatifs de mariage


Félicitations !  ::):

----------


## Tigri

J'apporte le premier point à l'équipe 2 en ayant terminé *FAR: Lost Sails* il y a quleques jours (mais j'avais pas validé sur le site).

J'ai passé un bon moment, à piloter mon véhicule mi-voiture mi-bateau et à résoudre les petits "puzzle". Il n'y a aucune indication à l'écran et un tas de boutons à tester, j'ai trouvé ça intéressant. Les graphismes sont jolis et la bande son qui change selon les évènements est très bonne. 

J'ai commencé *Celeste*. C'est à la fois rageant et jouissif, chaque écran à l'air compliqué mais une fois franchi je suis content... avant de voir le suivant  ::cry::  et ces saletés de fraises, des fois...  :tired:

----------


## Boulingrin

Encore un pour la Team 3  :B):  : *Splasher* (3/6) (Succès sur ma page event) 



Je précise que j'ai terminé le jeu sans (trop) toucher aux contre-la-montre et avec environ 80% des bonshommes sauvés donc dans l'absolu il reste une marge pour vraiment 100% le jeu, mais là n'étant pas l'objet du backlog, et surtout, le jeu étant un peu trop dur à mon goût dans ses derniers niveaux... je pense que je vais faire l'impasse ! Mais, sans aucune surprise, j'ai beaucoup aimé. Un bon "fast-platformer" (?) avec un level design au top du top, qui tape pile dans le sweet spot en termes de difficulté. Ca va vite, c'est hyper bien conçu, c'est fait pour qu'on puisse avancer et first try la plupart des passages si on a les bons réflexes. Ca se manipule avec une simplicité déconcertante, et ça demande pile ce qu'il faut de skill pour un joueur "core-hardcore" (minus donc les 2 derniers niveaux que j'aurais peut-être rendus plus simples, mais bon, je pinaille). Dans le genre, sûrement un de mes jeux préférés, que je placerais sans doute devant les Super Meat Boy, Celeste & co grâce à son côté plus rapide et moins frustrant. Et puis, j'ai pu dire au poto qui a composé l'OST que j'avais aussi adoré son taf !

----------


## doudou1408

*Hotline Miami* terminé

C'était vraiment cool !

On va commencé par les petits reproches : La maniabilité manette est vraiment pas optimale, plusieurs fois le lock "automatique" lock pas l'ennemi voulu ou lock pas du tout, et certaines hitbox m'ont semblé foireuses.
Quelques baisses de framerate sur le Steam Deck, je sais pas si c'est inhérent au jeu ou au fait que ça tourne sur le Steam Deck.

Mais sinon c'était vraiment du bon ! On enchaine les niveaux sans trop d'interruptions, c'est un die & retry pur et dur, avec différentes armes ou manières d'appréhender un niveau. Gros potentiel de speedrun je suppose. 
Et cette BO ! Je l'avais pas mal écouté en boucle, mais que ça rend si bien en jeu, c'est grisant d'exploser du crane sur du gros PATAPOOM de qualité.
L'histoire est pas mal cryptique, l'ambiance globale rajoute un vrai cachet au jeu.

Je ferais certainement le 2 après l'event, que du bon !

----------


## leeoneil

Le 2 gâche un peu la sauce, avec des ennemis qui te shootent bien bien au delà de ton champ de vision.
J'avais bien aimé mais moins kiffant que le premier.

----------


## NFafa

*X-Morph: Defense* terminé preuve

C'était plutôt pas mal. De base c'est un tower-defense assez classique dans une univers moderne, avec ces différents types de tourelles et ces ennemis aliens ... ah non pour une fois c'est l'inverse : on joue les aliens, et on combat les forces terrestres. Subtilité plutôt sympathique, les tours peuvent se déplacer/transformer/revendre sans perte, et entre deux vagues il est nécessaire de réadapter sa stratégie aux nouveaux ennemis/chemins. La grosse "nouveauté" du jeu est que l'on contrôle un vaisseau avec différentes attaques qui sont loin d'être anecdotiques et qu'il va falloir utiliser à bon escient. On combat aussi quelques boss qui changent de temps en temps la manière de jouer. Seuls bémols, les contrôles pour construire ou modifier les tours ne sont vraiment pas précis, et le jeu se lançait systématiquement sur mon second écran  ::(: 

C'est quand même une bonne surprise pour un jeu obtenu je ne sais où  :;):

----------


## Boulingrin

> Juste pour développer un peu : dans tous les jeux un minimum scénarisés et avec une forme d'immersion, je trouve que le fait que ton personnage se retrouve à dessouder des centaines de mecs sans beaucoup d'états d'âme est, au mieux, extrêmement mal amené. Autant la suspension d'incrédulité fonctionne pour les "monstres" vu que les affrontements sont par nature asymétriques, autant RIEN dans la construction scénaristique ne nous présente Artyom comme un as de la gâchette et/ou un Rambo endurci capable de nettoyer des camps de bandits et d'anéantir à lui seul deux armées en pleine bataille rangée.
> 
> À cela s'ajoute un autre problème : ludiquement, le résultat est souvent naze. Dans Metro 2033, une approche furtive est possible, mais très limitée : pas de takedown silencieux au corps-à-corps, pas possible de planquer les cadavres, le level design est extrêmement linéaire et frontal, et la moindre erreur sonne le glas de cette manière de faire : tous les ennemis sont instantanément alertés, et ils ne relâchent plus jamais leur vigilance. Reste donc l'approche frontale, qui consiste à essayer de flanquer suffisamment de bastos dans la tronche du nazi d'en face avant que lui-même et ses potes n'épuisent la résistance d'Artyom aux balles. C'est nul, nul, archi-nul : les emplacements à couvert sont mal foutus, les ennemis sont invisibles, on se fait canarder sans répit dès qu'on laisse dépasser un coin de sourcil, pas de lean pour essayer de regarder sans trop s'exposer, l'environnement est très peu interactif, on n'a absolument aucun gadget pour dynamiser l'affrontement à part de pauvres grenades (les ennemis en ont aussi, et ne se privent pas de t'en arroser avec une précision diabolique), bref…


Assez d'accord avec ce constat qui s'applique bien à la série Metro où on te dit sans arrêt "la guerre c'est mal" mais où on te demande de trucider des gens à la chaîne.

Mélangé à l'IA des ennemis totalement débile ça donne des trucs navrants. 

J'ai arrêté Exodus notamment pour ça.

----------


## Supergounou

> Encore un pour la Team 3  : *Splasher* (3/6) (Succès sur ma page event) 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/c2B17GC/20220712154443-1.jpg
> 
> Je précise que j'ai terminé le jeu sans (trop) toucher aux contre-la-montre et avec environ 80% des bonshommes sauvés donc dans l'absolu il reste une marge pour vraiment 100% le jeu, mais là n'étant pas l'objet du backlog, et surtout, le jeu étant un peu trop dur à mon goût dans ses derniers niveaux... je pense que je vais faire l'impasse ! Mais, sans aucune surprise, j'ai beaucoup aimé. Un bon "fast-platformer" (?) avec un level design au top du top, qui tape pile dans le sweet spot en termes de difficulté. Ca va vite, c'est hyper bien conçu, c'est fait pour qu'on puisse avancer et first try la plupart des passages si on a les bons réflexes. Ca se manipule avec une simplicité déconcertante, et ça demande pile ce qu'il faut de skill pour un joueur "core-hardcore" (minus donc les 2 derniers niveaux que j'aurais peut-être rendus plus simples, mais bon, je pinaille). Dans le genre, sûrement un de mes jeux préférés, que je placerais sans doute devant les Super Meat Boy, Celeste & co grâce à son côté plus rapide et moins frustrant. Et puis, j'ai pu dire au poto qui a composé l'OST que j'avais aussi adoré son taf !


Trop bien, merci pour ton retour, et bravo !  ::): 

C'est un jeu que j'adore mais qui est à mon sens est trop sous-estimé. N'hésite pas à poster ton retour dans le topic des jeux finis, ça lui fera un petit peu de pub cocorico !

----------


## LanFy

> *X-Morph: Defense* terminé preuve
> [...] et le jeu se lançait systématiquement sur mon second écran


ça, c'est typiquement le genre de trucs qui m'énerve à mort... Genre utiliser l'écran principal de windows pour lancer le jeu par défaut, c'est trop dur à coder...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Au passage, est-ce que Tiquolol (ou à défaut un admin…) veut bien faire une autre proposition pour mon sixième jeu ? Comme je le disais plus haut, j'ai déjà terminé Oxenfree lors d'un précédent event. Tant qu'à faire, un jeu court, ça m'arrangerait.


Quelqu'un veut bien s'y coller ? (je le rentrerai)

----------


## LanFy

> Quelqu'un veut bien s'y coller ? (je le rentrerai)


Lone Survivor : 4h. Il est bien noté sur Steam, il a l'air assez sombre dans le genre et il parait que les musiques sont sympa. Mais bon dans l'absolue, Altay voulait un jeu court, il l'est. https://howlongtobeat.com/game?id=5359

----------


## banditbandit

> Alors pour le coup, t'es tranquille encore un moment, je suis en plein préparatifs de mariage


Toutes mes félicitations, je suppose alors que c'est pas la peine que l'on t'attende.  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Lone Survivor : 4h. Il est bien noté sur Steam, il a l'air assez sombre dans le genre et il parait que les musiques sont sympa. Mais bon dans l'absolue, Altay voulait un jeu court, il l'est. https://howlongtobeat.com/game?id=5359


C'est mis à jour. Merci pour lui !

----------


## Flad

> Félicitations !


Merci  ::): 



> Toutes mes félicitations, je suppose alors que c'est pas la peine que l'on t'attende.


Merci  ::): 
On est à J-2 et...
je reprend le taf lundi  :ouaiouai:

----------


## sebarnolds

Oups, j'ai failli oublier  ::): 

Félicitations !!! Pense pas trop à lundi et profite un max de ton week-end !

----------


## Altay

> C'est mis à jour. Merci pour lui !



Merci pour moi !  ::lol::

----------


## CornedBeer

> Alors pour le coup, t'es tranquille encore un moment, je suis en plein préparatifs de mariage


Je me joins aux félicitations, tu vas voir ta vie va changer, nous notre premier anniversaire de mariage c'est ce week-end, heureusement qu'il y a les amis et la famille pour nous le rappeler (véridique on a pris conscience de ça ce soir ...).  :Facepalm: 
En tout cas ne t'inquiète pas pour le backlog, il sera toujours là jusqu'à ta retraite.  :^_^: 

Sinon j'ai fini *The Next Penelope : Race to Odysseus*.



> C'est un petit jeu sans prétention de course futuriste. C'est vu de dessus et le vaisseau roule tout seul, à la manière d'un auto runner. Juste besoin de tourner comme il faut et d'utiliser les compétences (tir, mine, boost ...) au bon moment. Chaque compétence est introduite via un enchaînement de niveaux avec un boss au bout, débloquant ainsi cette compétence pour le reste du jeu.
> À cela s'ajoute un système d'XP permettant d'améliorer son vaisseau, ce qui est chouette c'est qu'on peut reset les XP consommés et ainsi adapter son vaisseau au challenge qu'on va faire.
> Le jeu n'est pas facile et demande pas mal de persévérance pour passer certains niveaux. 
> Le mélange Grèce Antique et Space Opera ça passe crème (inspiré par Ulysse 31), l'histoire reste cependant peu développée (le côté arcade prime) et j'aurais bien aimé en apprendre plus.
> Pour conclure j'ai bien aimé et je le conseille, c'est une expérience courte et intense, qui s'évite des longueurs et demande souvent de la persévérance. Produit tout seul (ou presque) par Aurélien Regard, un frenchie, je ne peux m'empêcher d'utiliser l'expression galvaudée "cocoricoin".


Ouane poill'nte pour l'équipe ouane !  :B): 
Je verrais plus tard si j'ai la motiv' pour faire les niveaux qui se débloquent après le boss de fin.

Sinon j'ai relancé Baba is you, j'ai réussi à faire 2 niveaux que j'avais abandonnés quand j'avais commencé le jeu il y a 3 ans, quelle satisfaction !  :Eclope: 
Par contre quel effort pour y arriver aussi ...  :Emo:

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai terminé *Steamworld Dig*.

Mon avis:



> Terminé en un peu moins de 5h. C'était sympa mais pas ouf, un bon petit jeu moyen, joli, avec une histoire WTF et une progression plutôt bien faite. La fin est un peu relou, le dernier "biome" étant peu intéressant à explorer. 
> 
> Bref, un jeu que j'aurais sans doute jamais terminé sans l'event.

----------


## Hilikkus

Je viens de terminer mon premier jeu, *Gone Home*

Je le connaissais comme "le premier walking simulator" et bah pour un premier essai c'est bien réussi au moins narrativement parlant, même si le cheminement linéaire est un poil trop évident pour qu'on ait le gout du mystère. On voit rapidement ou l'histoire veut en venir - néanmoins j'imagine que le thème principal était bien moins abordé en 2013 dans le JV qu'il ne l'a été ces 10 dernières années - et la musique intradiégétique punk rock tendance riot grrrl a tout pour me plaire. Un bon jeu donc, mais quitte à faire un walking sim où on explore une maison pleine de mystère je recommande de se tourner vers *What remains of Edith Finch*.

----------


## doudou1408

*Portal* terminé

Je comprend tout le culte autour du jeu.
L'utilisation du Portal Gun est vraiment jouissif tant les possibilités semble infinies.
Et surtout quel humour. J'ai vraiment adoré le personnage de GLaDOS.
On sent que c'est un jeu un peu prototype, et je vais devoir de ce pas régler l'affront de jamais avoir fait cette série en jouant au 2 sous peu !

----------


## channie

> *Portal* terminé
> je vais devoir de ce pas régler l'affront de jamais avoir fait cette série en jouant au 2 sous peu !


Je t'envie tellement! C'est un monument du JV. Le coop est aussi très très recommandable!

----------


## Nono

Le 2 est un cran au dessus dans à peu près tout ce qu'il fait.

----------


## Supergounou

> Le 2 est un cran au dessus dans à peu près tout ce qu'il fait.


Je trouve pas, il lui manque cette cohérence qui fait du premier un grand grand jeu. Le 2 c'est juste un best of, ça n'a pas d'âme.

----------


## Woshee

Je viens de le refaire (portal 2) pour faire mumuse avec mon steam deck. Ben c'était moins foufou que dans mon souvenir. Y'a des passages vraiment très cool, la narration et les voix sont vraiment drôles, mais on s'emmerde quand même un peu, trop de salles de tests. Là où le jeu brille plus c'est quand il arrive à s'éloigner du carcan des salles de test justement, mais c'est pas souvent.

----------


## Boulingrin

Another one bites the dust pour la team 3 : *Her Story* (4/6) (Succès sur ma page event)



Je pensais que j'allais beaucoup aimer après avoir tellement entendu parler de ce jeu, mais au final, je suis resté assez froid. Malgré un petit effort sur le gameplay qui demande de taper des mots-clés pour remettre dans l'ordre les séquences d'un interrogatoire de police (et comprendre le fin mot de l'histoire), je suis resté insensible au scénario (que je n'ai de toute façon globalement pas compris, très franchement, en même temps j'avoue avoir modérément essayé) et sans doute aussi insensible à la qualité de l'interprétation de la seule et unique actrice, à laquelle je n'ai pas accroché. Au début, j'ai regardé soigneusement chaque extrait, et assez rapidement, j'ai zappé intégralement les séquences en avance rapide en notant mécaniquement les mots susceptibles de faire avancer l'histoire car je trouvais le rythme trop plan-plan et le jeu de l'actrice trop limite, elle ne m'inspirait aucune émotion. Petit souci aussi sur l'objectif du jeu, qui n'est jamais formulé : c'est con, mais je n'ai jamais su ce qu'il fallait faire (résoudre un meurtre ? me rappeler de son mobile ?) et ça n'a pas aidé à m'impliquer. Bref, une découverte qui était sans doute nécessaire, mais au final j'ai trouvé ça bien surcoté. C'est au moins un trou dans ma culture de comblé, et un point facile de gagné !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pas encore de jeux terminés, mais je grignote petit à petit la liste qui m'a été fournie

*Hollow Knight* Très frustrant et agréable à la fois, j'aime me perdre dans le jeu, et le côte metroidvania est exceptionnel. Par contre, c'est dur. Et punitif. quand tu tombes sur un boss sans prévenir qu'il te one shot et que tu dois te retaper tout le chemin depuis le dernier banc de sauvegarde....Mais chaque victoire, chaque nouveau pouvoir, chaque nouveau chemin est vraiment un pur plaisir.

*Police Stories* C'est en effet un mélange entre Hotline miami et Swat. Mais ca cache un énorme die and retry, avec un côte random pas forcément intéressant. Certains spawn de persos sont clairement trop difficiles. Par contre tout le côte scoring est génial. J'ai embarqué un pote pour le faire en coop parce que l'IA est quand même bien pété.

*Everspace* Je devrais aimer, mais je n'accroche vraiment pas. C'est à la fois simpliste et compliqué. Et le jeu est clairement pensé pour être jouer au clavier souris. Ce qui la fout mal pour un truc dans l'espace. Je lui redonnerai sa chance quand j'aurais un peu plus de temps.

*Serious Sam 2 VR* bon c'est un portage VR bête et méchant, sauf qu'ils ont rajouté un akimbo sur toutes les armes, donc bon, double lance roquette, en général ca fait du ménage. Mais la maniabilité n'a pas bougé d'un iota. Et voir les décors, toujours aussi impressionnants, en VR, ca fait son petit effet. Ce jeu à l'époque m'avait plus marqué que Far Cry ou Crysis(et notamment car il tournait sur autre chose qu'un supercalculteur de la Nasa). Après le gameplay est simpliste mais ca marche bien, et les passages  qui sont un peu stressants en normal deviennent angoissants en VR (les cris des kamikazes, et les salles qui basculent dans le noir putain....quelle angoisse)

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai atteint la fin de l'histoire dans *Lego City Undercover*.

Rien ne ressemble autant à un jeu Lego qu'un autre jeu Lego. Toutefois, Undercover a deux arguments de choix pour se démarquer. Primo : il ne s'appuie pas paresseusement sur une quelconque licence cinématographique à succès, mais crée sa propre histoire, son univers, ses personnages originaux, etc. ; deuxio : plutôt que de se limiter à l'habituel défilé de niveaux linéaires avec des trucs à ramasser (toujours présents, rassurez-vous), il adopte une structure en monde ouvert, à l'échelle d'une ville de taille tout à fait honorable. Celle-ci peut être parcourue à pied, en voiture ainsi qu'avec d'autres moyens de locomotion qui se débloqueront au fil du jeu, et offre un large éventail d'activités rigolotes, de recoins à explorer, de secrets à découvrir, habilement distillés au fil des capacités débloquées au cours de l'aventure.

L'histoire est très réussie : le policier Chase McCain est rappelé à Lego City pour tenter de remettre derrière les barreaux l'ennemi public numéro un, un criminel insaisissable du nom de Rex Fury. Comme le nom du jeu l'indique, l'enquête va l'amener à passer "sous couverture", ce qui est articulé avec une mécanique de gameplay rigolote : Chase peut se "déguiser" en différentes professions (flic, voleur, ouvrier du bâtiment, etc.) et débloque à chaque fois des capacités associées. On jongle en permanence entre les déguisements et c'est franchement sympathique, même s'il est toujours très facile de comprendre quoi faire et comment.

En pratique, ça reste un jeu Lego, donc un platformer 3d à la maniabilité plutôt médiocre et dépourvu du moindre enjeu d'exécution. Aucun élément de gameplay n'offre de profondeur, et la lassitude pourrait aisément s'installer si l'histoire était mal rythmée. Heureusement, les niveaux ne sont jamais bien longs, les petites scènes rigolotes s'enchaînent, et les capacités débloquées très régulièrement nous motivent à retourner explorer tel ou tel endroit avec nos nouveaux jouets. Le jeu vise clairement un jeune public. Si vous avez des enfants, ça doit être super sympa de jouer avec eux (il y a un mode coop à deux joueurs).

Je vais sans doute continuer en pointillés pour débloquer des trucs, je sais pas si j'irai jusqu'à 100% mais c'est toujours un plaisir de se balader dans la ville Lego que vous auriez adoré construire il y a 25 ans.

----------


## FoxDy

Il serait peut-être temps que je m'active, ahum.  ::ninja:: 

Vu que je possède les trilogies Prince of Persia et Splinter Cell sur PS3, pour plus de confort je vais les faire dessus et non sur PC. Aucune envie d'installer des fix pour que tout fonctionne correctement, même si ça ne prendrait pas beaucoup de temps. Ça m'évitera de lancer Uplay. Et puis ça fera tourner la mémère de bientôt 15 ans. Je prendrai sûrement une photo, sauf si je peux partager mes trophées (s'il y en a).

----------


## LanFy

> Il serait peut-être temps que je m'active, ahum. 
> 
> Vu que je possède les trilogies Prince of Persia et Splinter Cell sur PS3, pour plus de confort je vais les faire dessus et non sur PC. Aucune envie d'installer des fix pour que tout fonctionne correctement, même si ça ne prendrait pas beaucoup de temps. Ça m'évitera de lancer Uplay. Et puis ça fera tourner la mémère de bientôt 15 ans. Je prendrai sûrement une photo, sauf si je peux partager mes trophées (s'il y en a).


Alors, je veux pas t’inquiéter mais y a pas mal de PS3 qui rendent l'âme ces derniers temps (condo et autres trucs qui vieillissent mal) enfin sauf si t'as une slim, essaie de faire ça dans un endroit frais  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, j'ai enfin fini Supreme League of the Patriots que je voulais finir avant d'entamer les jeux de l'event. Il me reste pas des tonnes de temps en juillet, mais je devrais arriver à faire quelques heures sur Quantum Conundrum quand même.

----------


## leeoneil

Je suis "à fond" dans Doom Eternal, mais je me fais défoncer en boucle sur les derniers niveaux, je n'avance vraiment pas vite (en _hurt me plenty_) !
La vieillesse, ce naufrage !
 ::'(:

----------


## Boulingrin

Bon, moi j'abandonne Far Cry Primal. 15 heures de jeu au compteur et 30% de progression dans l'histoire principale. Je vais pas le valider par principe, sauf si on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'on a le droit  ::ninja:: 

Dans les points positifs, c'est un Far Cry plus "calme" que la moyenne, avec un mode survie pas inintéressant à jouer qui invite à se balader en profitant de l'ambiance, et quelques séquences isolées plutôt cool notamment quand on se retrouve à incarner des sortes de dieux mythiques en mode "rêverie stone à la Far Cry 3", j'ai vécu quelques moments de poésie inattendus. En full ultra en 2022, avec le pack de textures HD les graphismes sont pas trop mal. Et y a un côté sympa à entendre baragouiner les personnages dans une langue préhistorique inventée pour le jeu.

Dans les points négatifs, malheureusement bien plus nombreux en ce qui me concerne... le monde manque d'âme, le scénario est quand même bien bien nul voire imbitable, le game design est archi sommaire (préhistorique ? MDR trop drôle !). La préhistoire est plutôt mal exploitée, et certaines phases de gameplay censées la mettre en valeur sont dignes de vieux F2P mobile complètement moisis (les phase à dos de mammouth = malaise). Le design des quêtes est arbitraire et mécanique, tendance très vieille école, ça sent le renfermé, c'est pas marrant, et souvent c'est même pas clair. Il y a une chiée de bugs, comme des proies de chasse unique dont les scripts de fuite ne se déclenchent pas, des PNJ à escorter qui restent bloqués dans le sol, des marqueurs de quête qui restent bloqués sur des quêtes abandonnées. Et pour finir le CàC est raté, c'est mou et lourdaud, on sent que les dévs ont planché dessus le minimum syndical, résultat je fais tout à l'arc et je passe ma vie dans le menu de craft à faire des munitions. 

C'est pas indigne, y a une tentative de faire quelque chose, mais non.

----------


## maxtidus10

J'ai fini Batman Arkham Asylum, mais je ne valide pas encore, je vais me farcir tous les collectibles avant, mais comme je part demain, je finirai ça en Aout, et je ferai ma ptite review  :;):

----------


## leeoneil

Ouf j'ai enfin fini *Doom Eternal* et j'apporte mon premier point à l'équipe 1 ! On est à la bourre !
18h alors que "how long to beat" donne... 14h.
J'ai mis énormément de temps, j'ai recommencé beaucoup d'arènes en fin de partie...
Je suis super mauvais mais j'ai adoré !

----------


## leeoneil

J'ai attaqué dans la foulée "Papers please".
Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette arnaque ?
C'est un faux jeu non ?

A première vue, tout est cool, je suis client.
Pixel art, satire politique, choix/conséquence.
A première vue, car le côté "choix/conséquence" me semble complètement pipeauté et ça m'a vraiment agacé, j'ai failli désinstaller directement.
Je fais un espèce de "perfect" sur les 3 premiers jours, je paye tout, medocs, bouffe, chauffage....
4ème jour comme ça cadeau : "_votre fils est mort_".
Hein ?
 ::O: 

ça me fait penser à ce jeu où on gère une équipe autour d'un feu, avec des points d'action limités.
On sait dès le départ que ça va partir en couille car il y a trop à gérer, et il faut faire des choix pour tenir le plus longtemps possible (j'ai oublié le nom du jeu).
J'ai donc cru que c'était le même style ici.
Sauf qu'il n'y a eu aucun impact dans mes choix.

C'est de l'arnaque en fait, nos choix ne servent à rien ?
C'est simplement un simulateur d'ambiance sans jeu derrière ?
Je suis un peu dégouté, j'en attendais plus au vu de la réputation du titre.
Je sens que je vais maintenant cliquer au hasard, vu que la tension maintenue artifciellement a totalement disparue.

----------


## La Chouette

> A première vue, tout est cool, je suis client.
> Pixel art, satire politique, choix/conséquence.
> A première vue, car le côté "choix/conséquence" me semble complètement pipeauté et ça m'a vraiment agacé, j'ai failli désinstaller directement.
> Je fais un espèce de "perfect" sur les 3 premiers jours, je paye tout, medocs, bouffe, chauffage....
> 4ème jour comme ça cadeau : "_votre fils est mort_".


Ca n'est pas normal, personne ne doit mourir si tu gères bien les choses... tu es sûr que tu sélectionnes la bouffe, chauffage, etc. et que tu les déselectionnes pas, plutôt (surtout que ça m'étonne que tu aies de quoi tout payer, y compris les médicaments, dès le début) ?
Normalement :
- personne ne tombe malade si chauffage et bouffe suffisamment fréquemment, donc tu devrais pas avoir besoin de médicaments
- le fils tombe malade s'il ne mange pas pendant 1 jour
- la limite de maladie est de 4 pour le fils (c'est à dire qu'il meurt une fois 4 points de maladie atteints), et chaque jour passé en ayant faim fait gagner 1 point de maladie, idem pour chaque jour passé en ayant froid, donc jour 1 OK, jour 2 faim et froid parce que t'as rien foutu, jour 3 faim et froid parce que t'as rien foutu, jour 4 mort, ça colle avec mon hypothèse

----------


## leeoneil

Ok merci, alors j'ai peut-être merdé un truc, je n'ai peut-être pas compris l'interface !
Je pensais que cliquer sur ce que je voulais (medocs, etc...) était la chose à faire.
Merci je vais re-tester !

----------


## Woshee

Ça vaut vraiment le coup de tester à nouveau oui. Il y a des conséquences sur vraiment pas mal d'aspects, mais tu le perçois parfois bien après.

----------


## Nono

> ça me fait penser à ce jeu où on gère une équipe autour d'un feu, avec des points d'action limités.
> On sait dès le départ que ça va partir en couille car il y a trop à gérer, et il faut faire des choix pour tenir le plus longtemps possible (j'ai oublié le nom du jeu).


This War of Mine ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> This War of Mine ?


Non il parle d'un jeu vu de côte, aux graphismes et style point and click. J'ai plus le nom, mais yavait un niveau aussi où tu devais gérer une prise d'otage.

----------


## La Chouette

Gods will be watching ?

----------


## pierrecastor

Effectivement, il y a soucis, je n'ai jamais eu de mort "random".

Perso, pour faire des économies, c'est un jour chauffage, un jour bouffe, et on alterne.

Et les choix ont bien des conséquence. CF les 20 fins possibles. Et même sans ça, certains choix vont impacter ce que l'on va vivre dans les jours suivants.

----------


## leeoneil

> Gods will be watching ?


Ah génial c'est celui-ci !
J'avais pas mal aimé la version gratuite sur navigateur, et il y a une version avec plein d'histoires en version payante, ça me donne envie de l'essayer !

Bon désolé pour ce mauvais départ sur Papers, please, je ne devais pas avoir les yeux en face des trous.
Je n'aurais peut-être pas du enchainer à minuit après 2h de Doom...
 ::zzz::

----------


## maxtidus10

> Ok merci, alors j'ai peut-être merdé un truc, je n'ai peut-être pas compris l'interface !
> Je pensais que cliquer sur ce que je voulais (medocs, etc...) était la chose à faire.
> Merci je vais re-tester !


Pour le coup effectivement tu as du désélectionner la bouffe par exemple. Perso j'avais réussi à sauver QUE mon fils donc ce n'est pas scripté je te rassure  :;): 
Petit conseil aussi car c'est trèèès cher de tout payer : fais manger ta famille seulement un jour sur 2, ça passe, mais ne lésine pas sur le chauffage tous les jours si tu le peux, car si ils tombent malade... Les médocs sont encore plus chers.

----------


## La Chouette

> Pour le coup effectivement tu as du désélectionner la bouffe par exemple. Perso j'avais réussi à sauver QUE mon fils donc ce n'est pas scripté je te rassure 
> Petit conseil aussi car c'est trèèès cher de tout payer : fais manger ta famille seulement un jour sur 2, ça passe, mais ne lésine pas sur le chauffage tous les jours si tu le peux, car si ils tombent malade... Les médocs sont encore plus chers.


C'est l'inverse. Les nombres varient selon les membres de la famille, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que tous peuvent tenir sans problème avec le chauffage 1 jour sur 2, alors qu'avec la bouffe, certains (le fils, par exemple), ne peuvent pas tenir une journée.

EDIT : d'après le wiki, ça reste moins cher de payer les médocs du fiston un jour sur 2 en lui donnant faim, donc ils conseillent quand même de donner à bouffer qu'un jour sur 2, mais en tout cas, ils confirment que c'est pas le chauffage le problème

----------


## leeoneil

Non mais en vrai je m'en fou si le fiston il crève, tant que le jeu réagit à mes clics !
 :^_^:

----------


## La Chouette

Je suis à deux doigts de laisser tomber Darksiders, la seule raison pour laquelle je ne le fais pas c'est que je suis proche de la fin. Le PUTAIN de donjon du portal gun. Les puzzles sont ennuyeux à en crever comme dans le reste du jeu, sauf que là en plus on rajoute des plateformes qui bougent leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeentement et pour lesquelles t'es obligé d'attendre le bon timing. Tout ça dans un enfer des effets visuels et sonores avec des éclairs, des vrombissements, l'air qui s'échappe des portails comme du trou de balle de mon chien quand il a bouffé des cochonneries, et Azrael qui refuse de fermer sa putain de gueule et non seulement répète en boucle la même foutue phrase, mais en plus chaque fois qu'il le fait, l'interface disparait pour mieux me laisser admirer les sous-titres. C'est lent, c'est chiant, c'est un supplice pour les yeux et les oreilles, et les putains de designers responsables de cette horreur devraient avoir honte.

----------


## Flad

Bon je commence mon event en douceur avec Soulcalibur VI  :^_^:

----------


## FoxDy

> Alors, je veux pas t’inquiéter mais y a pas mal de PS3 qui rendent l'âme ces derniers temps (condo et autres trucs qui vieillissent mal) enfin sauf si t'as une slim, essaie de faire ça dans un endroit frais


 ::sad:: 

Me porte pas la poisse ! Je suis sur ma bonne vieille 40GB de 2007, qui n'a pas tourné depuis longtemps. Vu que j'en prends soin, j'ose espérer qu'elle se portera bien sur mes futures sessions de jeu. Au pire, j'en ai une autre fat en stock. Ma slim est à 900km.  ::(: 

Du coup, j'ai joué un peu à Prince of Persia : Les Sables du Temps. Pas encore d'avis particulier pour le moment, à part qu'on sent bien qu'Assassin's Creed en est très inspiré.

----------


## La Chouette

Fini *Darksiders Warmastered Edition*.

C'était correct. Suffisamment intéressant pour me donner envie de tester la suite vu que je l'ai sur l'EGS, mais pas assez pour en faire un excellent souvenir. Les combats sont très sympas, même si on trouve pas mal de redite au niveau des ennemis et que les combos ne servent pas à grand chose, en tout cas en difficulté normale. L'ambiance est plutôt bonne, et même si l'histoire casse pas trois pattes à un canard, la suivre était appréciable. Mais y a des défauts.
Pourquoi les bruitages sont à un volume si bas durant les cinématiques ? Le jeu me hurle dessus pendant les phases de gameplay, et dès qu'on passe en cinématique, on n'entend plus grand chose. J'ai vérifié mes réglages son, y a pas moyen, c'est le même slider. Autre petit problème technique : six objets sont récupérés au fil de la partie. On ne peut en équiper que trois à la fois, il faut passer par le menu d'inventaire pour en assigner un autre si on veut l'utiliser. Alors que ces objets sont tous importants pour des puzzles. C'était trop compliqué de faire en sorte qu'un bouton permettre de cycler entre les objets, comme pour les armes secondaires ?
Ah, et c'est bien joli de cacher les temps de chargement lors des voyages rapides avec une petite phase de promenade dans les limbes, mais bordel c'était nécessaire de faire des chemins aussi longs, avec du platforming en plus de ça ? Ca reste plus rapide que de tout se taper à pied mais on se traine bon sang. Car oui, ON SE TRAINE, NOM D'UN CHIEN. On débloque bien le canasson aux deux tiers du jeu, mais il est utilisable que dans certaines zones, et de façon plutôt aléatoire (il y a des zones très larges où il est inutilisable, et de minuscules plateformes où il l'est)
Enfin, le jeu se compose de trois pans de gameplay : les combats, le platforming, les puzzles. Le premier pan est bien, comme dit plus haut (à part la phase à dos de griffon, à la manette, c'est une saleté, y a des essorillements qui se perdent). Les deux autres... c'est pas terrible. Comme le perso se traine, chaque erreur sur une phase de plateforme oblige à repasser un temps fou à refaire le tout. Et avec la caméra qui part en couille, c'est pas toujours facile. Quant aux puzzles, ils ne sont rendus difficiles que par le level design médiocre qui empêche régulièrement de voir les objets importants (mention spéciale aux bidules visibles uniquement avec le masque de l'ombre, qui rajoute des effets visuels et sonores dégueulasses une fois équipé, bravo les gars). Si tout est vu, il n'y a aucune difficulté, c'est d'un ennui mortel. Et ce, tout particulièrement dans le bougre de donjon du portal gun. Une horreur. Un enfer. J'ai failli désinstaller le jeu. Des plateformes lentes, qu'il faut attendre. Encore. Et encore. Et encore. Avec des puzzles toujours aussi ennuyeux, mais cette fois avec des effets sonores et visuels immondes tout du long (le bruit des portails est insupportable, entre autres). Et bien sûr, comme il faut rallonger la durée de vie du bousin, on va mettre plusieurs fois exactement le même puzzle à différents endroits du donjon. Parce que c'est trop difficile d'en avoir que des différents, mais qu'il faut bien que ça dure.
Malgré ça, j'ai bien aimé, mais j'espère que la suite est moins bourrée de défauts. 6/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Scylite

_21 juillet, il n'attaque son 1er jeu de l'event que maintenant parce qu'il a fait le choix contestable d'être déjà en train de jouer à Hollow Knight. Ecoutez son histoire._

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je ne suis pas d'accord, ce n'est pas un choix contestable.  :X1:

----------


## banditbandit

Je commence mon premier jeu : Go! Go! Nippon! ~My First Trip to Japan~, VN donc très bavard, cette idée d'afficher les dialogues lettres après lettres... 
Et pourquoi un check adult sur steam !?

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'avance tranquillement de mon côté sur Warhammer 40k Space Marines. Le jeu est sympathique sans être exceptionnel, sans l'event je pense que je l'aurais laissé tombé car j'ai dû mal à y jouer plus d'une heure à la fois, je me lasse vite des combats répétitifs et brouillons. Je pense que je vais aller au bout malgré tout en le faisant à petites doses.

----------


## Da-Soth

> et je ferai ma ptite review


T'as prévenu Steam pour les giga que tu vas utiliser en nombre de caractères ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini *Warhammer 40,000 : Space Marine*

Mon avis:



> J'ai eu du mal à aller au bout de celui-ci. Je suis pas du tout un connaisseur de l'univers Warhammer, et j'ai trouvé tout l'enrobage assez caricatural et grotesque, mais avec un scénario et des dialogues qui se prennent au sérieux. ça doit plaire vu le succès de la licence, moi perso j'ai pas du tout accroché à l'ambiance générale.
> 
> Les décors se ressemblent tous pendant les 8h du jeu, bien qu'on traverse des zones censées être différentes. La maniabilité est très étrange, ça répond mal, il y a un espèce d'input lag qui fait rater des coups ou des roulades, et qui m'a tué plus d'une fois. ça doit être pensé pour être joué à la manette je pense (j'ai joué au clavier/souris). J'ai ragé pas mal sur la fin du jeu à cause de ça...
> 
> Les combats sont redondants, on est toujours en galère de munitions tellement certains ennemis sont des sacs à PV. Mention spéciale au combat du boss de fin avec 4 vagues dans une toute petite arène et avec très peu de munitions, suivi d'une énorme QTE pour terminer... au secours. Le truc bien énervant aussi c'est les exécutions qui nous laissent vulnérables aux autres coups des ennemis autour... Quelle idée...
> 
> Malgré tout il y a quelques passages sympathiques qui font que le jeu n'est pas à jeter. J'ai bien aimé par exemple les phases avec le jetpack. Le jeu est aussi assez joli en 4k malgré son âge et des textures floues de près.
> 
> Bref au final je suis content d'être allé au bout grâce à l'évènement, c'est un jeu que j'aurais abandonné à la moitié sinon.


Il me reste Into The Breach que j'ai commencé (fini la première ile).

----------


## saelix

Aujourd'hui est un grand jour puisque j'attaque (enfin) les jeux de l'event !

J'ai commencé par un petit test d'Ape out auquel il va falloir que je rejoue dans de meilleures dispositions (parce que là ça m'a agacée au bout de 5 minutes  :<_<: ), puis j'ai enchaîné sur Jotun: Valhalla Edition. Battu le 1er boss, mouru plusieurs fois face au deuxième et pas eu envie d'insister plus que ça aujourd'hui. Il faut que je récupère une manette je pense.

Du coup, finalement j'ai lancé Superhot, que j'ai "fini" (j'ai débloqué le mode infini : la preuve ici). J'ai trouvé la mécanique de jeu à la fois intéressante et frustrante, j'ai eu du mal à bien appréhender toutes les possibilités du jeu. Mais j'ai globalement bien aimé.



Spoiler Alert! 


Je ne m'attendais pas du tout à la dimension méta, je pensais vraiment que c'était juste un FPS avec un concept innovant. Je ne suis pas convaincue que ça apporte grand chose  ::blink::  Mais en tout cas je pense retourner bastonner les mecs en rouge dans le mode infini un de ces quatre.

----------


## JeremyJtr

La 18 ème édition se déroulera à quelle période ? Je suis en déplacement à l'étranger jusqu'au 1er Octobre donc je ne pourrai jouer qu'à partir de cette date.

EDIT: Je viens de découvrir le site de l'event donc ça sera la 19ème édition pour moi du coup.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Et hop, dernier jeu terminé pour moi avec *Into The Breach*




> J'ai réussi à finir une partie en mode facile en faisant les 4 iles. 
> 
> C'était bien cool, un très bon petit jeu dans la lignée de FTL, où il faut se creuser les méninges et optimiser à fond ses actions. 
> Je vais le garder installé quelques temps histoire de refaire des runs, il semble y avoir pas mal de trucs à débloquer.
> 
> Une bonne petite découverte !


6/6 donc en moins d'un mois, j'ai eu la chance d'avoir des jeux globalement très courts et faciles à finir, et du temps pour jouer.

Mon petit bilan:
Warhammer 40,000 : Space Marine - Anniversary Edition: le plus long du lot, et celui qui m'aura le plus ennuyé je crois... J'ai bien aimé le début mais le jeu s'essouffle vite. Au moins l'évent m'aura permis de le finir sans l'abandonner.SteamWorld Dig: j'ai passé un bon moment sur celui-là, même si le dernier niveau m'a pris un peu la tête par moment.Nex Machina: excellent twinstick shooter, il faut que je le relance pour essayer de battre mon score et tenter les autres modesStreet Fighter V: pas trop aimé ce jeu, c'est pas du tout ma came les jeux de baston, je suis trop nul. J'ai quand même fini l'histoire de quelques personnages et un bon morceau de l'histoire principale.Half-Life 2: Lost Coast: le plus court, et très agréable de revenir de l'univers d'HL2.Into the Breach: très bon rogue like que je relancerai de temps en temps.

4/6 qui m'ont bien plu, 1 moyen et 1 pas aimé, ça va je trouve  ::P:

----------


## Woshee

Sans compter que Into the breach vient d'être mis à jour comme ça sans crier gare avec + de crews, + de cartes, + d'ennemis, sans même avoir besoin de payer ! Scandale !

----------


## CornedBeer

> La 18 ème édition se déroulera à quelle période ? Je suis en déplacement à l'étranger jusqu'au 1er Octobre donc je ne pourrai jouer qu'à partir de cette date.
> 
> EDIT: Je viens de découvrir le site de l'event donc ça sera la 19ème édition pour moi du coup.


Tu peux aussi rejoindre l'événement en cours, il dure jusqu'à début septembre. Soit plus d'un mois pour réduire son backlog !  :;): 

Sinon le troisième event de l'année se fait en général en octobre ou en novembre (ou à cheval entre les deux). Théoriquement tu seras revenu.  ::): 

Et il me semble que c'est la 15ème édition là, les 18ème et 19ème events auront lieu l'année prochaine normalement ...

----------


## La Chouette

> Tu peux aussi rejoindre l'événement en cours, il dure jusqu'à début septembre. Soit plus d'un mois pour réduire son backlog ! 
> 
> Sinon le troisième event de l'année se fait en général en octobre ou en novembre (ou à cheval entre les deux). Théoriquement tu seras revenu. 
> 
> Et il me semble que c'est la 15ème édition là, les 18ème et 19ème events auront lieu l'année prochaine normalement ...


Quinzième event depuis la création du site, dix-huitième depuis la création de l'event lui-même.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Quinzième event depuis la création du site, dix-huitième depuis la création de l'event lui-même.


 ::o: 
 ::siffle::

----------


## Scylite

Premier jeu fini avec *Inside* !

La preuve en spoiler (léger spoil graphique, j'ai coupé l'image pour pas qu'il soit megaspoil) : 

Spoiler Alert! 






Et mon avis : 



Spoiler Alert! 


Court, glauquement poétique, intense émotionnellement même si on ne sait pas toujours pourquoi. Je l'ai trouvé plus simple que Limbo, son prédécesseur, ce que je vois comme une qualité : les puzzles sont sympas mais on est là pour l'ambiance et aller de la gauche vers la droite en se demandant où on est tombés.



Bref, un premier jeu apprécié, mais j'avais peu de doute. Maintenant, Batman !

----------


## pierrecastor

> Aujourd'hui est un grand jour puisque j'attaque (enfin) les jeux de l'event !
> 
> J'ai commencé par un petit test d'Ape out auquel il va falloir que je rejoue dans de meilleures dispositions (parce que là ça m'a agacée au bout de 5 minutes )


Ape Out, je recommande d'y jouer avec un casque. C'est un jeu à flow ou le son à une énorme importance dans le ressentie.



> Du coup, finalement j'ai lancé Superhot, que j'ai "fini" (j'ai débloqué le mode infini : la preuve ici). J'ai trouvé la mécanique de jeu à la fois intéressante et frustrante, j'ai eu du mal à bien appréhender toutes les possibilités du jeu. Mais j'ai globalement bien aimé.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je ne m'attendais pas du tout à la dimension méta, je pensais vraiment que c'était juste un FPS avec un concept innovant. Je ne suis pas convaincue que ça apporte grand chose  Mais en tout cas je pense retourner bastonner les mecs en rouge dans le mode infini un de ces quatre.


Si tu as un jour l'occasion, la version VR de Super Hot est un des trucs les plus dingue que j'ai pu essayé en jeu vidéo.

----------


## doggy d

> Et hop, dernier jeu terminé pour moi avec *Into The Breach*
> 
> 
> 
> 6/6 donc en moins d'un mois, j'ai eu la chance d'avoir des jeux globalement très courts et faciles à finir, et du temps pour jouer.


FELICITATIONS ! tiens Backlog, prends ça dans les dents !!  :Cell:

----------


## JeremyJtr

> Tu peux aussi rejoindre l'événement en cours, il dure jusqu'à début septembre. Soit plus d'un mois pour réduire son backlog ! 
> 
> Sinon le troisième event de l'année se fait en général en octobre ou en novembre (ou à cheval entre les deux). Théoriquement tu seras revenu. 
> 
> Et il me semble que c'est la 15ème édition là, les 18ème et 19ème events auront lieu l'année prochaine normalement ...


Je peux pas jouer avec le matos que j'ai (mac air 13 pouces) à part Football Manager  ::XD::  Mais je serai bien présent en Octobre/Novembre j'aurai pas mal de temps pour jouer  ::trollface::

----------


## banditbandit

*Go! Go! Nippon! ~My First Trip to Japan~*

Premier jeu de l'event, c'est une virtual novel orientée découverte du Japon (comme son nom l'indique), terminé en 6 heures d'après steam, en prenant son temps.
C'est pas mal, ça sert un peu comme un guide touristique on visite différents sites et leur histoire, on apprend un peu le vocabulaire et les expressions courantes. Ça peut servir si on veut découvrir le Japon (en partie) sans se déplacer ou prévoir certains sites intéressants à visiter. On peut apprécier ses vertus pédagogiques.
A un moment on peut choisir ce que l'on veut explorer et donc un seul run ne suffit pas si l'on veut tout voir. C'est accompagné par une musique de circonstance souvent entrainante parfois prise de tête, les visuels sont passables dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de détails parfois ça parle de quelque chose sans qu'on en ait l'illustration.
Il y a une petite romance (c'est très bavard ) puisqu'on incarne un touriste (à priori un garçon) logé chez l'habitant deux jeunes filles (les parent sont absents pour cause de boulot...), le jeu a une étiquette adulte car il y a quelques scènes "dénudée", alors ça reste très prude c'est pas du Hentai et à la limite anecdotique. C'est même curieux car on peut pas dire que ça soit vraiment l'objectif du jeu bien au contraire.

Voila à découvrir si vous êtes curieux du Japon et que vous connaissez rien du pays, dommage qu'il ne soit pas mieux réalisé mais ya de l'idée.

A noter que les succès steam ne fonctionnent pas, a priori il faut posséder les dlc pour cela, les dlc japon 2015 Japon 2016 qui semblent apporter bien plus de contenu et complète bien le jeu. Celui de 2016 inclut le contenu de 2015 et est donc le plus recommandable d'après ce que j'ai lu. Dommage aussi qu'il n'y ait pas de traduction en français mais l'anglais reste très accessible.

Une dernière image d'illustration :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## CornedBeer

Au fait, Zapp le Grand n'a pas ses jeux sélectionnés sur le site, il ne pourra pas les valider (s'il en finit  ::trollface:: ).
@Eurok : tu penses à mettre sa liste sur le site à l'occasion ?  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Au fait, Zapp le Grand n'a pas ses jeux sélectionnés sur le site, il ne pourra pas les valider (s'il en finit ).
> @Eurok : tu penses à mettre sa liste sur le site à l'occasion ?


Les jeux VR a 35degrés c'est un peu compliqué :D (mais les autres avancent petit à petit ^^)

----------


## Flad

J'ai fait toute la chronologie de *SoulCa 6* avec tous les persos et tout. Il me manque genre 2-3 point mais aucune idée de comment ils s'activent.
Je tente un peu le début de l'histoire avec un perso créé de toute pièce mais je pense que je vais le valider en l'état.

----------


## Kulfy

@Zapp : Je t'ai rajouté les jeux sur le site, plus de raison de ne rien valider maintenant !

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai terminé mon premier Call of : *Call of the Sea*.

Sentiment mitigé. Je pense que ça coche la plupart des cases pour les amateurs du genre, mais je préfère quand même les jeux vidéo.

Pour élaborer un peu : un simulateur de marche qui aligne quelques arguments : belle direction artistique soutenue par une réalisation opulente, musiques sublimes, une écriture de qualité servie par un casting de choix (Cissy Jones de Firewatch dans le rôle principal), autant d'élément qui poussent à s'impliquer dans une intrigue certes complètement linéaire (à l'exception d'un unique dilemme final rentré au chausse-pied, en mode "choisissez votre fin") mais dont on a envie d'avoir le fin mot.

Et qui souffre également des défauts classiques du genre : déplacements lents et fastidieux, absence totale de stimulation ludique. Call of essaie bien de semer quelques puzzles sur notre route au fil des chapitres mais, en ce qui me concerne, c'est raté : on est obligés de s'arrêter dessus pour comprendre exactement ce que le jeu attend de nous, mais il n'y a pas (ou si peu) cette étincelle, ce moment de grâce où tu te dis "AH oui putain, c'est comme ça que ça marche" et où tu te sens super intelligent d'être parvenu à la solution. Il n'y a rien à déduire, rien à inférer, c'est comme un jeu d'enquête qui te met tout directement sous le nez au lieu de distiller des indices savamment dosés. Par contre, on se fait bien bien chier à tâtonner pour trouver les éléments du décor avec lesquels interagir et à multiplier les allers-retours pour appliquer les solutions.

Avec le tiers de la durée en moins, j'aurais supporté, et je me serais peut-être fendu d'un "bien aimé". Le chapitre 4 m'a un peu gonflé mais je restais impliqué. Les 5 et 6 ont inversé le ratio intérêt/ennui. Je reste peu client du genre, j'ai vraiment besoin de jeux plus actifs, avec des décisions à prendre et des enjeux d'exécution. Ce qui me fait redouter un peu les deux jeux restants de ma liste.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Return of the Obra Dinn*

Très intéressant, même si à mon sens parfois très très capillotracté.
Un jeu très original et réussi en tout cas.

----------


## banditbandit

*All Is Dust*

Petit jeu "d'horreur". 

Comment dire ? C'est le jeu lui-même et sa réalisation l'horreur. 

On atterrit dans une ferme suite à un accident de voiture (un chapitre entier tout de même pour la voiture et l'accident ), la on doit trouver quelques documents et pièces mécaniques disséminés à droite à gauche tout en évitant les monstres ( qui ont peur de la lumière et que l'on éloigne grâce à une lanterne), heureusement il y a une map avec les objectifs (P* dieu merci...), l'histoire tout en anglais sans sous titres évidemment osef. Il n'y a pas d'options, pas réglage, pas sauvegarde, clavier qwerty évidemment, la bonne idée c'est qu'il faut faire F1 pour quitter le jeu, chose que tout le monde utilise bien sur...  :ouaiouai:  

Le jeu plante régulièrement ainsi que différents bugs, heureusement il est court et on peut choisir d'emblée les chapitres (4 ou 5 si on compte les crédits), si vous croyez qu'on a envie de recommencer du début...
Voila, j'ai passé 1 heure la-dessus, ya rien à sauver, heureusement, si je puis dire, c'est gratuit et on aura perdu que son temps. 

J'ai pas de preuve parce que j'ai zappé la cinématique de fin (ne me demandez pas comment et surtout de me taper à nouveau le dernier chapitre) et j'ai atterri directement sur les crédits (à ce propos je pensais naïvement que c'était "l'œuvre" d'une seule personne mais ils se sont mis à plusieurs là-dessus  ::trollface::  ), je vous demande de me croire sur parole enfin si vraiment vous voulez savoir :   Il faut casser plusieurs jarres mais il semble qui'l y ait un ordre il y en a une à éviter si on veut pas faire game over, une fois les jarres détruites tout en évitant les attaques des monstres, on se dirige vers une sorte de lumière spectrale verte symbolisant une âme, ensuite apparait la cinématique de fin (celle que j'ai zappée) puis les crédits. 

J'ai vu qu'on pouvait y jouer en VR  (  ::lol::  ), heureusement je suis pas équipé, je doute que cela puisse ajouter un quelconque intérêt.

Jeu à désinstaller rapidement.

----------


## Flad

Allez hop : Soulcalibur VI validé.
C'était distrayant/amusant de me replonger dans un jeu de baston, genre que je ne touche plus depuis pfiouuuuu.
Le contenu solo est bon.
Un bon moment de nostalgie.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Axiom Verge*

Metroid like (et non metroidvania).

Un jeu sympathique, malgré quelques passages où on erre vraiment à la recherche de la suite et quelques ennemis/combats que j'ai trouvé mal foutus.
Très réussi visuellement et au niveau des musiques. En bonus l'univers chelou est sympa.

----------


## Supergounou

> Metroid like (et non metroidvania).


 :Mellow2:

----------


## FoxDy

Bravo pour tous les jeux que vous terminez, de mon côté je peine à démarrer sérieusement l'event ! 
On peut estimer que j'ai bouclé The Stanley Parable, mais j'ai d'abord envie d'aller jusqu'à une fin précise et... un mardi. Alors, je ne le compte pas comme terminé encore.  ::ninja:: 

A côté de ça, je suis sur Prince of Persia Les Sables du Temps. Et bon sang, qu'est-ce que je m'ennuie. Je me sens comme Izual sur Alan Wake et ne tire aucun plaisir des moments que je passe sur le jeu. Le personnage m'agace, l'histoire est sans intérêt à mes yeux et les combats me gonflent. Il reste les phases de plateforme, mais ça ne suffit pas à me faire aimer le jeu pour l'instant.

Ce devait être génial en 2003 vu les critiques dithyrambiques à son sujet, mais en 2022 pour moi ça ne prend pas du tout. Ça va être long.

----------


## La Chouette

> Ce devait être génial en 2003 vu les critiques dithyrambiques à son sujet, mais en 2022 pour moi ça ne prend pas du tout. Ça va être long.


J'avais eu l'occasion d'y jouer en 2006, et j'avais aussi trouvé ça chiant.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pas obligée de te forcer si c'est naze. Tu n'as pas des trucs plus motivants dans ta liste ?

(Et je ne dis pas ça parce que tu es dans l'équipe 3, promis !)

----------


## CornedBeer

> (Et je ne dis pas ça parce que tu es dans l'équipe 3, promis !)


 ::trollface:: 
Clairement ce sont les phases de plate-formes qui font le sel du jeu, j'avais énormément de mal sur les combats à l'époque. J'avais fini par m'y faire et prendre du plaisir sur ces phases vers la fin du jeu. J'avais accepté de prendre mon temps en tournant autour des ennemis en attendant le bon moment pour frapper. En bourrinant ça passe plus trop vers la moitié du jeu.
Sinon pour l'histoire il y a un rebondissement aux trois quarts du jeu, à l'époque ça m'avait fait levé les deux sourcils, mais pas sûr que 15 ans après la surprise ait autant d'effet.

----------


## Augusthein

Beaucoup de mal à rentrer dans *A Plague Tale*, alors que sur le papier un The Last of Us médiéval Made in France ça me bottait bien.

En fait le gameplay me donne l'impression de jouer à des phases d'infiltration d'un jeu dont l'infiltration n'est pas la mécanique principale. Et pour l'instant la partie puzzle avec les rats ne m'impressionne pas plus que ça.

J'espère que tout ça va se diversifier au fil du jeu.

----------


## Flad

> Beaucoup de mal à rentrer dans *A Plague Tale*, alors que sur le papier un The Last of Us médiéval Made in France ça me bottait bien.
> 
> En fait le gameplay me donne l'impression de jouer à des phases d'infiltration d'un jeu dont l'infiltration n'est pas la mécanique principale. Et pour l'instant la partie puzzle avec les rats ne m'impressionne pas plus que ça.
> 
> J'espère que tout ça va se diversifier au fil du jeu.


Alors désolé de te le dire mais non.

----------


## maxtidus10

> T'as prévenu Steam pour les giga que tu vas utiliser en nombre de caractères ?


Ahah, oui je devrai peut être^^ j'ai souvent la main lourde sur le clavier  ::P:

----------


## Woshee

J'ai beaucoup de mal avec Pyre de mon coté. J'adore tous les autres jeux Supergiant, mais celui là.... Autant les personnages sont attachants et l'histoire donne envie, mais ces foutus matchs de basket insipides....  :tired:

----------


## FoxDy

> J'avais eu l'occasion d'y jouer en 2006, et j'avais aussi trouvé ça chiant.





> Clairement ce sont les phases de plate-formes qui font le sel du jeu, j'avais énormément de mal sur les combats à l'époque. J'avais fini par m'y faire et prendre du plaisir sur ces phases vers la fin du jeu. J'avais accepté de prendre mon temps en tournant autour des ennemis en attendant le bon moment pour frapper. En bourrinant ça passe plus trop vers la moitié du jeu.
> Sinon pour l'histoire il y a un rebondissement aux trois quarts du jeu, à l'époque ça m'avait fait levé les deux sourcils, mais pas sûr que 15 ans après la surprise ait autant d'effet.


Bon, ça me rassure alors. Depuis mon poste je ne l'ai pas encore relancé, c'est dire à quel point il m'enchante ce titre.  ::P: 




> Pas obligée de te forcer si c'est naze. Tu n'as pas des trucs plus motivants dans ta liste ?
> 
> (Et je ne dis pas ça parce que tu es dans l'équipe 3, promis !)


Ahah ! T'inquiète, il me reste un mois pour remonter la pente. 

Et je n'aime pas abandonner ce que j'entreprends. Le dernier jeu que j'ai totalement abandonné, c'est Dead Rising 3. Faut vraiment y aller pour que j'en arrive là, c'est très rare chez moi. Prince of Persia n'est pas encore à ce niveau, même si je m'ennuie dessus. J'ai vu qu'il n'était pas très long, donc je vais m'accrocher et le boucler, idéalement cette semaine sur mes 2 prochains jours de repos.

----------


## Scylite

Allez un second jeu de terminé avec *Batman Arkham Asylum.*

La preuve :

Spoiler Alert! 


 



Et l'avis : 

Spoiler Alert! 


J'aurais adoré le jeu à sa sortie. Avec plus de 10 ans de délai, on voit un peu trop les ficelles pour moi, les bonnes idées sont un peu trop réutilisées (le passage de l'épouvantail, ou le combat final), certains passages a priori cools sont longuets (les égouts !!), et les combats bien qu'avec un bon feeling deviennent répétitifs (mention spéciale au double combat final).
Mais l'univers est bien retranscrit, on fait un tour des vilains, il y a un coté agréable aux phases d'infiltrations où on se dit qu'on doit faire bien peur aux sbires. J'ai trouvé l'ensemble sympathique mais j'étais pas mécontent d'arriver à la fin.



Content de l'avoir enfin fait après des années à me dire "hmm il faudrait" !

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Katana Zero*

C'était franchement bien.

Pas parfait, j'y trouve quelques soucis de gameplay (principalement de consistance et d'ennemis off screen) et de level design (sur le tard y a un peu trop de tableaux "puzzle"), mais globalement c'est très propre.
Le scénario et l'univers sont parfois un poil trop présents mais globalement intéressants.

Globalement un bon trip de sauvage.

----------


## Supergounou

> Fini *Katana Zero*
> 
> C'était franchement bien.


Mais oui !
N'hésite pas à tenter le mode hardcore, ou le mode speedrun, c'est vraiment là que se dévoile la beauté du gameplay.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je m'ennuie un peu (après 3h sur le jeu) sur *Quantum Conundrum*. Il est sur le bord de la fenêtre, prêt à tomber. Le seul truc qui le retient, c'est le fait qu'il ne dure pas trop longtemps. Du coup, j'ai lancé *Overlord* qui semble bien sympa malgré son âge.

----------


## Flad

Je pars en congés 3 semaines à partir de samedi donc SoulCaVI risque bien d'être mon seul jeu validé pour cette session.

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon allé, on est la dernière équipe (4), il est temps que je valide mon premier jeu : *Batman: Arkham Asylum* fini !

*Preuve :* https://steamcommunity.com/id/maxtid.../achievements/

*Commentaire :* Je voulais y jouer depuis longtemps à cette saga des Batman Arkham, en commençant par le premier. Le fait qu’on me l’a proposé lors de cet event du backlog a été l’occasion pour moi de m’y essayer. J’avais quand même un peu peur au début : le jeu à 13 ans, et je me suis dit que j’allais avoir du mal aussi bien graphiquement qu’au niveau du gameplay, surtout que je savais que c’est un monde ouvert et ceux de cette époque ont vachement vieillit. Mais… Je dois dire que je suis très agréablement surpris. Déjà, le jeu est beau, et même aujourd’hui, rien ne me pique les yeux, le chevalier noir et ses empêcheurs de tourner en rond sont bien représentés. Ensuite, le monde ouvert est assez petit, ce qui fait qu’il ne tombe pas dans les travers des vieux open world fadasse : ici l’ambition est raisonnable, et le jeu reste assez linéaire à l’intérieur ce qui évite totalement la lassitude ou la répétition que l’on pourrait avoir sur une plus grande carte. Ensuite, le gameplay n’est pas trop rigide, le système de combat a été repompé et amélioré des centaines de fois, certes, mais il reste efficace, et a plus de subtilités qu’en première approche, avec les gadgets. Ll’infiltration est vraiment pas dégueulasse et pas frustrante pour un jeu de cette époque. Les boss sont intéressants et variés, en difficulté normale, j’ai du m’y reprendre à chaque fois une fois de plus, histoire d’apprendre le pattern avant d’y arriver sans mal, ce qui montre une difficulté plutôt tranquille sans être totalement inintéressante. Enfin, le scénario est vraiment bien foutu, les personnages sont respectés et le lore dégouline de partout si on s’y intéresse : j’ai personnellement pris plaisir à récolter 100% (oui oui) des collectibles et autres enregistrements qui apportent du lore sur l’univers de Batman, tout en récompensant les qualités d’observation. Une très bonne expérience donc, qui m’ouvre en plus les portes du suivant, qui est réputé être le meilleur de la saga^^.
Par contre, je ne me suis pas essayé au mode défis, que je n’ai pas spécialement trouvé intéressant, n’apportant que des redites de gameplay déjà effectués durant le jeu.

----------


## channie

Je te rejoins sur Quantum Conundrum qui est vraiment un sous-Portal mal exécuté et à l'univers plan-plan. Heureusement il n'est pas bien long.

----------


## pierrecastor

J'avais bien aimé Quantum Conundrum, il a des défaut, mais j'ai accroché sur son univers et je trouvais les mécaniques cool.

----------


## LanFy

> Bon allé, on est la dernière équipe (4), il est temps que je valide mon premier jeu : *Batman: Arkham Asylum* fini !
> 
> *Preuve :* https://steamcommunity.com/id/maxtid.../achievements/
> 
> *Commentaire :* Je voulais y jouer depuis longtemps à cette saga des Batman Arkham, en commençant par le premier. Le fait qu’on me l’a proposé lors de cet event du backlog a été l’occasion pour moi de m’y essayer. J’avais quand même un peu peur au début : le jeu à 13 ans, et je me suis dit que j’allais avoir du mal aussi bien graphiquement qu’au niveau du gameplay, surtout que je savais que c’est un monde ouvert et ceux de cette époque ont vachement vieillit. Mais… Je dois dire que je suis très agréablement surpris. Déjà, le jeu est beau, et même aujourd’hui, rien ne me pique les yeux, le chevalier noir et ses empêcheurs de tourner en rond sont bien représentés. Ensuite, le monde ouvert est assez petit, ce qui fait qu’il ne tombe pas dans les travers des vieux open world fadasse : ici l’ambition est raisonnable, et le jeu reste assez linéaire à l’intérieur ce qui évite totalement la lassitude ou la répétition que l’on pourrait avoir sur une plus grande carte. Ensuite, le gameplay n’est pas trop rigide, le système de combat a été repompé et amélioré des centaines de fois, certes, mais il reste efficace, et a plus de subtilités qu’en première approche, avec les gadgets. Ll’infiltration est vraiment pas dégueulasse et pas frustrante pour un jeu de cette époque. Les boss sont intéressants et variés, en difficulté normale, j’ai du m’y reprendre à chaque fois une fois de plus, histoire d’apprendre le pattern avant d’y arriver sans mal, ce qui montre une difficulté plutôt tranquille sans être totalement inintéressante. Enfin, le scénario est vraiment bien foutu, les personnages sont respectés et le lore dégouline de partout si on s’y intéresse : j’ai personnellement pris plaisir à récolter 100% (oui oui) des collectibles et autres enregistrements qui apportent du lore sur l’univers de Batman, tout en récompensant les qualités d’observation. Une très bonne expérience donc, qui m’ouvre en plus les portes du suivant, qui est réputé être le meilleur de la saga^^.
> Par contre, je ne me suis pas essayé au mode défis, que je n’ai pas spécialement trouvé intéressant, n’apportant que des redites de gameplay déjà effectués durant le jeu.


Heureux que ça t'ai plus  ::):

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'avais bien aimé Quantum Conundrum, il a des défaut, mais j'ai accroché sur son univers et je trouvais les mécaniques cool.


Moi aussi j'avais trouvé le jeu intéressant sur ses mécaniques. Effectivement le lore est oubliable et un peu nul, mais les énigmes sont sympas, pas trop dures, et pas répétitives avec ajout régulier de nouvelles mécaniques que j'avais trouvé vraiment satisfaisantes. Après ce type de jeu, c'est ma came.

----------


## doggy d

Bon, de retour de vacances (en ayant sorti un jeu de mon backlog, mais non listé sur l'Event : l'excellent *SOUL SACRIFICE* sur PS Vita), je mets *DAYZ GONE* en pause car je veux vraiment l'apprécier sur la durée sans me précipiter.

C'est donc parti pour un nouveau jeu : *RATCHET & CLANK*. Et bon dieu que c'est beau, comment une vieille PS4 peut-elle mettre encore une telle claque graphique ?!
Je me régale pour le moment.

----------


## La Chouette

Fini *Outlast*



Comme je l'avais dit en l'essayant, les ficelles sont très grosses. C'est dommage, on a des décors sympas, plutôt labyrinthiques, une bonne ambiance. Mais on voit tout venir à des kilomètres (ce qui ne m'a pas empêché de sursauter à chaque jumpscare, ceci dit), y a pas vraiment de surprise et ça atténue bien l'effet.
Niveau gameplay, on se rend vite compte que le meilleur moyen de passer les ennemis, c'est pas en étant furtif, ça a de grandes chances de rater. Non, le plus simple, c'est de courir comme un âne jusqu'à la prochaine étape/safezone. Au pire, vous prenez un coup de couteau au passage, c'est pas grand chose. Dommage, car l'idée de la caméra avec vision nocturne pour passer les zones sombres (dans lesquels les ennemis vous repèrent beaucoup moins bien) est plutôt bonne, avec largement assez de piles pour ne pas en manquer.
Niveau scénario, ça se laisse voir, même si le personnage principal est un putain de taré qui ne dit pas un mot et obéit à tout ce qu'on lui demande. Mec, y a des gens charcutés nus qui te courent après avec un couteau. Maudit soit le journalisme, maudit soit le prêtre, on arrête d'écouter les gens et on cherche une vraie sortie, quitte à se défoncer un peu sur les barbelés au dessus des grilles. Le prêtre, ça fait dix-huit fois qu'il te fait miroiter une sortie, faut arrêter de le croire. Et bon sang, arrête de noter ce que tu vois sur ton carnet de notes, on n'a pas le temps pour ces âneries. 6/10

----------


## banditbandit

J'avais joué à Oultast 2 j'ai pas fait le 1, mais je me retrouve pas mal dans ton commentaire à croire qu'ils ont repris les même recettes.  :;): 
A quelques détails près, alors j'ai pas eu la sensation de labyrinthe mais plutôt de couloir, c'est pas vraiment de l'horreur à mon sens mais plutôt du gore (toujours en ce qui concerne le 2 j'ai trouvé ça très très violent c'est aussi ce qui pousse à stresser). Mais pareil l'infiltration est un peu pétée et on a vite envie de courir, c'est souvent ce qui nous sauve de la situation. Au final l'histoire était pas mal et yavé une grosse "ambiance" avec des longueurs notamment les passages à l'école.

----------


## Tigri

J'ai "fini" *Céleste*.

C'était assez difficile et frustrant, mais moins que Super Meat Boy. Certaines salles plus longues et compliquées que d'autres, et les passages de boss bien relou où on a pas le temps de réfléchir... Mais une certaine satisfaction d'être arrivé au bout. Maintenant il me reste à récupérer les fraises manquantes et assez de cœurs de cristal pour faire le niveau optionnel, et éventuellement les faces B si c'est pas trop chiant. Mais refaire les niveaux après avoir fini le jeu est plus facile. Et je sais qu'il y a des faces C, mais j'ai peur de craquer avant.

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai "fini" *Céleste*.
> 
> C'était assez difficile et frustrant, mais moins que Super Meat Boy. Certaines salles plus longues et compliquées que d'autres, et les passages de boss bien relou où on a pas le temps de réfléchir... Mais une certaine satisfaction d'être arrivé au bout. Maintenant il me reste à récupérer les fraises manquantes et assez de cœurs de cristal pour faire le niveau optionnel, et éventuellement les faces B si c'est pas trop chiant. Mais refaire les niveaux après avoir fini le jeu est plus facile. Et je sais qu'il y a des faces C, mais j'ai peur de craquer avant.


Moi j'ai craqué avant^^ Je n'ai fait la face B que du premier niveau, c'était déjà bien hardcore, je n'ai pas fait les autres. Le niveau 8 aussi est bien hardcore, mais à côté du 9, c'est de la pisse, j'ai abandonné à la porte qui demande d'avoir 100% des cœurs de cristal du jeu perso. Mais aller jusque là est faisable quand même, il ne faut que 4 cœurs je crois.

----------


## maxtidus10

Désolé je double post, mais rien à voir, je m'apprête à commencer Prey, et il me propose un mode survie, déconseillé aux nouveaux joueurs, mais semblant assez interessant avec l'usure des armes, les fractures, traumatismes et problèmes de dioxygène avec la combinaison. 
Que me conseillez vous ? En général je fais mes jeux en normal, ça me convient bien, mais je n'ai pas envie de passer à côté de cette couche de gameplay si elle est interessante. Après si c'est juste une difficulté en plus qui pourrait frustrer sans représenter vraiment d'intérêt, je préfère passer. 
Vous me conseillez quoi ceux qui y ont joué ?

----------


## La Chouette

Perso, j'ai joué sans ces systèmes-là. Ils sont intéressants dans Mooncrash avec son côté rogue-lite, mais je pense que si je les avais activés sur le jeu de base, j'aurais pas été jusqu'au bout.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Perso, j'ai joué sans ces systèmes-là. Ils sont intéressants dans Mooncrash avec son côté rogue-lite, mais je pense que si je les avais activés sur le jeu de base, j'aurais pas été jusqu'au bout.


A oui merci vraiment pour ton avis du coup. Je vais sans doute passer outre, et je les utiliserai sur le DLC après coup aussi  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

J'ai pas souvenir d'un mode survie, j'y ai joué en difficile mais sur console, peut-être que les niveaux de difficulté sont différents.

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai pas souvenir d'un mode survie, j'y ai joué en difficile mais sur console, peut-être que les niveaux de difficulté sont différents.


Apparemment, ce mode survie a été introduit en même temps que le DLC il ne faisait donc pas parti du jeu à sa sortie, d'où le fait que tu l'as sans doute manqué. Bon j'ai commencé le jeu en vanilla, au moins je m'évite une possible frustration, le jeu a été prévu comme ça à la base donc je ne me sens pas passer à côté du jeu non plus.

----------


## banditbandit

*Zone Of The Enders: The 2nd run* (pour le coup le bien nommé)

J'ai terminé difficilement Zone Of The  Enders: The 2nd Run la faute à une difficulté abusée (absurde !? ), comme j'avais déjà l'expérience du premier qui c'était avéré pas si simple j'ai pas pris le risque de commencer en difficile malgré cela j'ai vite compris que ça ne serait pas facile facile dès le début, avec les premiers Boss mais surtout Vic Viper un mur de difficulté sur lequel je me suis cassé les dents et qui m'a bien fait suer. 

Passé ce dernier j'ai plus eu vraiment le courage de me taper les longueurs de recommencer au dernier point de sauvegarde. J'ai donc recommencé le jeu en "facile" (ouais j'ai honte surtout quand je vois qu'il y a des niveaux de difficulté "très difficile" et "extrême"...  :WTF:  ), ça passe beaucoup mieux même si j'ai eu quelques accrochages notamment Viola (parce qu'on ne doit pas le tuer) et Anubis sur la fin qui n'arrêtait pas de me troller...  ::ninja:: 

Sinon ça ressemble au premier on retrouve les mêmes personnages (Léo, Ken...), l'histoire est sympa avec toujours ce mélange d'anime et de combat de robots, les musiques reprennent les thèmes du premier toujours agréable et emblématiques. 
A noter aussi que les graphismes se sont nettement améliorés (je parle du remaster sur Xbox 360 pas la version PC ou ps), on a plus les gros pixels du premier qui était parfois très moche il faut bien le dire. La plupart des décors sont aussi destructibles. Les missions sont suffisamment variées, combats de boss, escorte, secours et protections, défense de zone,etc...

Le gros probléme c'est l'auto-lock '( que l'on peut désactiver certes mais pas dans tous les cas), si on peut passer d'un adversaire à l'autre il est quasi impossible de cibler un ennemi dans le dos (ou alors j'ai trouvé comment facilement) parce qu'il n'est pas visible et si on est locked on ne peut pas se retourner, alors c'est pratique parce que la caméra est toujours sur l'action sans angles morts mais c'est infernal pour les combats dans certains cas, l'impression d'être retenu par un fil invisible. Et vu la difficulté des combats ça peut vite mener au désastre.
Un autre point noir du "portage" pas de réglage du son, on se retrouve dès le début avec des sons criards limite saturés. Pas de réglage de la luminosité non plus c'est le service minimum.

Au final j'ai bien aimé le jeu mais j'ai trop souffert je préfère largement le premier même si il est pas beau mais il pose de bonnes bases dans son genre.

J'ai pas encore de preuve de l'achèvement, va falloir que je fasse un screenshot (de l'écran, au sens premier du terme) mais j'ai la flemme de relancer le jeu. 

La preuve : 



Spoiler Alert! 








Le prochain jeu sur ma liste devrait être Aporia (grace à moi l'équipe 1 va faire une remontada tada !!! En attendant va falloir que je trouve 10 Go  ::ninja::  )

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, je jette l'éponge...




> Je laisse tomber *Quantum Conundrum*, une espèce de sous-Portal-like pas très inspiré. Un pièce, quelques puzzles, 2-3 couloirs répétitifs / pas variés pour laisser le temps à la voix-off de raconter des blagues ou faire "avancer l'histoire" puis on recommence. J'ai dû faire un peu plus de la moitié, mais je trouve ça très répétitif et j'ai de plus en plus de mal avec les puzzles qui commencent à m'énerver. Bref, j'ai passé 5h dessus, et c'est déjà de trop.

----------


## channie

> J'ai pas souvenir d'un mode survie, j'y ai joué en difficile mais sur console, peut-être que les niveaux de difficulté sont différents.


En difficile l'expérience était très bien fichue de mémoire.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Bon, je jette l'éponge...


Il en faut pour tous les gouts, au moins, ca fait un jeu en moins dans le backlog  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Oui, c'est pas complètement perdu  ::): 

Du coup, j'ai enchainé sur l'installation de *Mad Max* (le jeu du "je cherche un peu de place sur mon SSD") et j'ai lancé *The Procession to Calvary* même si j'avais déjà lancé *Overlord*. plusieurs jours tôt. C'est très chouette, ça devrait me plaire !.

----------


## Ruvon

To Calvary, pas To Cavalry  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

> To Calvary, pas To Cavalry


Je ne vois pas de quoi vous parlez monsieur, c'est bien ce que j'ai écrit dans mon post.  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> To Calvary, pas To Cavalry


Tu arrives toujours à point nommé un peu comme la cavalerie....

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu arrives toujours à point nommé un peu comme la cavalerie....


Et je suis aussi un calvaire au quotidien, c'est raccord  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit



----------


## FoxDy

*Prince of Persia : Les Sables du Temps*, terminé après 7h de jeu et des poussières.

Verdict : je n'ai pas aimé. Et même en me projetant 20 ans en arrière, je ne comprends pas l'engouement autour de ce titre. Si je l'avais fait à l'époque, je pense qu'il m'aurait marqué de par son univers et ses plateformes, nous permettant de visiter un palais entier, des geôles au sommet ; pour autant, je ne crois pas que je l'aurais aimé plus qu'aujourd'hui. Ses phases de combat sont pénibles, parfois interminables, surtout très répétitives. J'ai trouvé la majorité de ces combats désagréables, ils ralentissent le rythme et allongent superficiellement la durée de vie du jeu. 

J'étais aussi agacée par Farah par moment - alors que je la préfère à notre Prince -, parce qu'elle n'a de cesse d'exprimer sa peur face au moindre saut du gaillard. Pire qu'une mère. C'était chiant, tout comme ses commentaires dès qu'il se passe quelque chose.

J'ai bien compris que cela sert à tisser un lien entre les deux personnages, rendre la relation vivante et que ça nous permet de comprendre la nature de leurs sentiments au fil du temps. Mais d'un côté comme de l'autre, c'est mal amené et très maladroit. Remarque, ils vont bien ensemble.  ::lol:: 

Bon, au moins l'aventure est plutôt sympa. Et malgré tout, je suis curieuse de voir la suite, sans être pressée.

Photo : https://pic.infini.fr/T8GZHrGg/yQKTisFz.png

----------


## maxtidus10

Bravo de l'avoir fini, je n'aurai peut être pas eu le courage de le faire aujourd'hui. Je l'avais fait à l'époque et j'y avais passé un bon moment perso, mais c'est clair qu'aujourd'hui je sais très bien que ce serait une torture.

----------


## CornedBeer

C'est surtout un jeu tellement complet qu'ils arrivent pas à en faire un remake.  ::trollface:: 

Moi aussi j'en garde un bon souvenir, comme quand Farah te tire des flèches dans le dos pendant les phases de baston ...  :;): 
Je rigole mais je le referais bien à l'occasion, j'avais bien aimé l'ambiance mille et une nuits.

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi j'aimais bien et je l'avais refait plusieurs années plus tard avec grand plaisir. Je comprends pas ce qu'ils ont foutu avec leur remake, un report de plus d'un an pour ce qui semblait être un lifting graphique...

----------


## FoxDy

> C'est surtout un jeu tellement complet qu'ils arrivent pas à en faire un remake. 
> 
> Moi aussi j'en garde un bon souvenir, comme quand Farah te tire des flèches dans le dos pendant les phases de baston ... 
> Je rigole mais je le referais bien à l'occasion, j'avais bien aimé l'ambiance mille et une nuits.


Ah ça c'est drôle, elle m'a même achevé comme ça. "Désolée !"  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Et malgré tout, je suis curieuse de voir la suite, sans être pressée.


https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...sia_Franchise/

 ::):

----------


## FoxDy

Sympa. Je les ai tous sur consoles (excepté Les Sables Oubliés, pour l'instant), je les ferai dessus.  ::):

----------


## CornedBeer

Oui mais là, tu peux y jouer au clavier/souris.  ::trollface::

----------


## banditbandit

> Sympa. Je les ai tous sur consoles (excepté Les Sables Oubliés, pour l'instant), je les ferai dessus.


Si t'as pas aimé le premier et notamment les combats je doute que la suite te plaise parce que ça devient bien plus "hardcore" à partir du second, pour le troisième je ne sais pas mais il semble dans la même veine ( sans doute pour ça que je n'y ai pas touché). 
 Ya que le pop de 2008 celui en Cel Shading "trop beau" qui pourrait te plaire à mon avis. 
Personnellement je préfère Les Sables Oubliés une sorte de "retour aux fondamentaux" même si le héros a une tête de cul.

----------


## FoxDy

On m'a dit que par la suite, les combats sont un peu plus techniques avec un semblant de Devil May Cry. Si c'est le cas, c'est susceptible de me plaire déjà plus que sur les Sables du Temps. Sur ce dernier, ça me donnait l'impression de casser le rythme et allonger superficiellement la durée de vie. Combats souvent pénibles car traînent en longueur, très répétitifs et sans challenge particulier. J'étais bien contente à la fin, quand il suffit d'un coup pour que les ennemis disparaissent. Quitte à n'avoir aucune difficulté, autant que ça dégage rapidement.

A voir par la suite, je les ferai quand même. Soit de moi-même, soit le temps d'un event du backlog, puisqu'à l'avenir je compte fournir ma liste de jeux consoles (et là, il y a du pain sur la planche).  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

Si tu recherches des combats plus techniques et du challenge alors effectivement ça devrait te plaire.

----------


## sebarnolds

Après un jeu abandonné, voici enfin un jeu fini :




> Je viens de terminer *The procession to calvary*
> 
> Un excellent point'n click par l'auteur de Four Last Thing. Il a utilisé des peintures pour les décors et les personnages et de la musique classique pour la musique du jeu. Avec cela, il a fait une histoire complètement absurde bourrée d'humour et, point assez important, des puzzles plutôt bien foutus.
> 
> J'ai pris 3h pour faire le jeu et il y a moyen de passer un peu plus de temps dessus si on veut faire les achievements. Perso, j'aurais pas craché sur 1 ou 2h en plus...
> 
> Un tout grand merci à *Ruvon* qui m'a offert le jeu via cpcgifts.


Bref, c'était très bien.

PS : Si un admin sait faire ça, il faudrait changer le nom du jeu sur le site. C'est "calvary" et pas "cavalry". Avec le bon nom, on aura les bonnes stats si quelqu'un fait le jeu dans un event futur.

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini *I expect you to die* en 3h30.

J'ai vraiment bien aimé. On joue un agent secret qui doit se sortir de diverses situations périlleuses en résolvant des sortes d'énigmes. On est proche d'un die and retry car on meurt assez facilement et il faut trouver le bon enchainement pour finir un tableau (ce qui est un peu chiant quand on est mauvais car il faut recommencer tout (mais ça va vite donc ça va)).

J'ai essayé *Hacknet* ca peut surement être sympa mais je tape déjà assez de ligne de code au boulot pour pas le faire encore à la maison, du coup je ne pense pas le finir.

J'ai commencé *Soma* , avec un premier contact peu glorieux car on doit utiliser un objet dès le tout début et impossible de le trouver, j'ai du relancer le jeu et recommencer pour qu'il apparaisse. Sinon l'ambiance est bien oppressante et ca à l'air pas mal. Je viens de croiser mon premier monstre je vais essayer de gérer  ::ninja::

----------


## Scylite

J'ai fini *Last Day of June*, c'était très bien et très beau.

La preuve : 

Spoiler Alert! 






Et l'avis en spoiler car j'évoque la fin : 


Spoiler Alert! 



Pfouloulou que de mignonnerie douce-amère. La fin me semblait inéluctable et pourtant on essaye tant qu'on peut. C'est très joli, très doux. Seul reproche : les manipulations sont un peu lourdes, beaucoup de cut-scene qu'on doit voir et revoir. Ca participe à la lenteur agréable du jeu mais peut-être juste un chouïa + de maitrise là dessus aurait rendu le tout parfait.

----------


## banditbandit

Et de quatre !

*Aporia: Beyond The Valley*

Mélange de puzzle game et d'exploration, mais je le classerais plutôt dans la seconde catégorie tellement on a envie de découvrir cet horizon. 
D'ailleurs la partie puzzle est plutôt légère avec certains facultatifs (mais qui procurent des avantages), enfin une première partie légère et une seconde plus conséquente avec un peu de difficulté. Mais dans l'ensemble ça reste accessible c'est surtout basé sur l'observation et certaines énigmes sont connus pour peu que vous pratiquiez le genre. 

Le jeu est de toute beauté notamment avec son cycle jour/nuit qui offre de beaux crépuscules avec les ombres qui s'étendent et tout et tout. On a une carte assez approximative qui permet de se repérer surtout par rapport aux monuments. Le cry engine fait du bon boulot, au niveau des griefs je dirais que parfois quelques textures ne sont pas trop top ou mettent du temps à se charger, et aussi quelques murs invisibles quoique le level design dans l'ensemble est très soigné. 
Autre probléme les ressources sont très abondantes ce qui élimine tout challenge, enfin on voit bien que le jeu à été conçu pour éviter la frustration.


L'histoire se laisse suivre même si c'est muet, pas de dialogues, de petites scénettes un peu comme un théâtre de marionnettes et juste les menus traduits à l'arrache. 
Une mention spécial pour l'environnement sonore très agréable, dans certains cas on peut se repérer au son, parfois quelques bruits nous font penser que nous ne sommes pas seuls. La bande son aussi participe de l'immersion.

Voila une très chouette ballade pour un jeu qui ne laisse pas indifférent.

----------


## doggy d

> J'ai commencé *Soma* , avec un premier contact peu glorieux car on doit utiliser un objet dès le tout début et impossible de le trouver, j'ai du relancer le jeu et recommencer pour qu'il apparaisse. Sinon l'ambiance est bien oppressante et ca à l'air pas mal. Je viens de croiser mon premier monstre je vais essayer de gérer


Ne fais pas comme moi, faut s'accrocher pour le finir d'une traîte... (je m'y suis repris à trois fois, étalées sur plusieurs années... à cause de moments de flippette avec ces monstres...). Le jeu est génial en termes d'ambiances et d'histoire

----------


## FoxDy

Deuxième jeu "terminé", si tant est que l'on puisse considérer *The Stanley Parable* ainsi. J'y ai joué 2h pour le moment, eu 5 succès sur 10 et j'ai découvert plusieurs fins. J'estime que je peux le passer dans la liste des "terminés", mais je compte y retourner à l'avenir pour débloquer tous les succès (si j'y arrive) et découvrir les incalculables autres fins que je ne connais pas encore. C'est un jeu simple, mais très amusant. Il m'a fait rire plus d'une fois, c'est capillotracté à souhait et à faire au moins une fois.  ::): 

Preuve : succès, en considérant que "Complete the Stanley Parable" suffise (bien que c'est probablement le plus simple à avoir  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Eurok

Premier jeu termine : *Valley*  
Un FPS plateforme/puzzle façon Portal, pas de canons à portails cette fois mais un exosquelette permettant double saut, course rapide, utilisation compliquée d'un grappin, marche aux murs sur des zones magnétiques, le tout dépendant du niveau d'énergie de la combi que l'on recharge par le gant qui absorbe l'énergie vitale des arbres et des rares animaux. Comme dans Portal on explore seul une île étrange doublé d'un complexe scientifique avec ses longs couloirs délabrés, abritant autrefois une équipe d'un énorme projet de recherche censé révolutionner le monde et concurrencer le projet Manhattan. Et puis ... 
Je l'ai bouclé en 21 heures au lieu des 3h30 annoncées sur HLTB mais comme le jeu fonctionnent avec des checkpoints assez espacés, je l'ai laissé plusieurs fois tourner pendant que je faisais autre chose pour ne pas refaire tous les tronçons. La sauvegarde enregistre les passages débloqués ainsi que les objets ramassés mais pas la position ni le statuts des rares ennemis qui respawnent si on recharge le niveau. Ça se laisse jouer même si au final c'est un gros couloir (composés de couloirs qui se ressemblent beaucoup dès qu'on passe en intérieur)  du début à la fin, le boss final est ridiculement facile, pas de sous-titres en français, pas de remappage des touches... Ça mérite un peu mieux. Il me reste 7 succès à débloquer mais l'un est aburde au niveau des collectibles, je ne vois même pas comment réussir. Pas sûr d'y revenir donc.
Preuve 


Spoiler Alert! 


https://steamuserimages-

a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1726587696211606378/FA4DA2974E504630B373D05D8B64BB36C1B6917D/?imw=5000&imh=5000&ima=fit&impolicy=Letterbox&imco  lor=%23000000&letterbox=false

En parallèle  j'ai commencé The Darkside Detective, le niveau 0 est super facile mais le suivant c'est une sacrée marche. Par contre le jeu est cool et l'humour pas trop mal.

----------


## NFafa

Mise à jour de mi-août (?) :

*Bioshock Infinite* est terminé : Le gameplay accuse son âge, mais j'ai quand même pris plaisir à découvrir Columbia et à y combattre. La fin est un peu trop méta à mon goût mais ça passe quand même, avoir fait les deux premiers avant était peut-être un plus ? (j'avais juste fait le premier mais il y a longtemps).
*Frostpunk* est terminé : Une sorte de city-builder/jeu de gestion fort sympathique qui m'a apporté un peu de fraîcheur lors des journées de canicule  ::trollface::  Il est facile à prendre en main et avec juste ce qu'il faut de profondeur pour un défi raisonnable. Les trois scénarios de base amènent de la variété dans la manière de jouer, et j'ai vraiment passé un chouette moment. Je ne sais pas si le mode infini apporte un plus après coup ?
*LEGO - Lord of the Rings* est terminé. Pas grand chose à dire, c'est un jeu lego comme les autres, il ajoute juste un peu de craft qui remplace les pouvoirs habituels des personnages. Je lui ai quand même trouvé un rythme plus lent que les autres. 
*Baba is you* est abandonné ! Le début est sympa, mais ça vire trop rapidement à la prise de tête et aux interprétations de règles pas forcément super claires.
*Middle-Earth: Shadow of War* est tout juste commencé. Pour l'instant je galère avec les contrôles, et je ne suis pas trop sur de comprendre ce qu'il faut faire, à approfondir donc.

----------


## doggy d

Je viens de terminer *RATCHET & CLANK* sur PS4:

Bons points :
- graphismes extraordinaires (fusion parfaite entre jeu vidéo et film d'animation);
- variété des environnements et des phases de gameplay (séquences de plateformes/action/vol en vaisseau/glissades sur rail/etc);
- énorme variété des armes pour une destruction maximale et jouissive;
- bonne durée de vie;
- liberté laissée dans le choix des missions et de l'exploration;
- bonne difficulté avec un challenge intéressant l'air de rien.

Points faibles:
- l'humour tant vanté dans les tests reste très (très très) léger;
- l'histoire générale m'est passé complètement au dessus de la tête... au point que je serais incapable de la développer en plus d'une seule phrase... : il faut battre les méchants...
- Idem en ce qui concerne l'histoire personnelle de la rencontre entre Rachet et Clank... Je ne m'en souviens d'ailleurs même plus... une semaine après avoir commencé le jeu...
- gros manque de variété dans les ennemis...

En conclusion : 
J'ai bien aimé mais j'en attendais peut-être trop... et j'ai vieilli l'air de rien. 
Ce jeu, à l'adolescence, m'aurait sans doute passionné mais je l'ai trouvé tout juste sympathique... malgré une réalisation extraordinaire pour de la PS4, même en 2022.

Content de l'avoir fait quand même mais, en termes de trip retro "patte Playstation" je lui préfèrerais Jak & Daxter 

note 7/10

----------


## Kulfy

Je viens marquer mon premier point pour l'équipe 2 avec *Fez* :




> Sur ma TODO depuis une dizaine d'années, je suis bien content de lui avoir enfin donné sa chance.
> Le concept est assez génial, mais le jeu est malheureusement plombé par sa maniabilité et une navigation entre les différents tableaux vite fatigante.
> 
> J'ai passé pas mal de temps à essayer de déchiffrer l'alphabet, avant de finalement craquer...et ainsi me rendre compte que l'énigme était quasi indéchiffrable pour quelqu'un dont l'anglais n'est pas la langue maternelle  
> J'y retournerai probablement pour débloquer les secrets manquants (j'ai terminé le jeu avec 32 cubes dorés, mais il me manque une vingtaine d'anti-cubes à découvrir)

----------


## maxtidus10

Selon moi, Fez c'est un jeu qui demande un assez haut niveau d'investissement ce qui était très bien mais pas forcément top pour des joueurs qui l'ont laissé longtemps dans leur backlog, justement parce qu'on était pas ultra motivé par le jeu et donc pas forcément ouvert à y mettre un investissement mental important.
Perso il est toujours dans le backlog et je ne sais pas trop si ça me plairait à cause de ça.

----------


## FoxDy

FEZ est un jeu que j'ai adoré et sur lequel je garde d'excellents souvenirs. Notamment de mes feuilles volantes un peu partout sur le bureau et de tout ce que j'écrivais dessus pour progresser (aujourd'hui j'utilise un cahier de brouillon pour mes jeux, c'est beaucoup mieux  ::ninja::  ). J'y ai joué 26h, sur trois parties au fil des années, la dernière en 2020 étant la plus aboutie. 

Par contre, effectivement le gros point noir du jeu n'est autre que cette énigme du pangramme. Mais une fois qu'on le connaît, tout est réalisable par soi-même et c'est très gratifiant.

----------


## CornedBeer

J'ai fini 2 jeux cette semaine (hier et aujourd'hui).  ::): 

*Gato Roboto*



> C'est super chouette !
> C'est un Metroid-like où on contrôle un chat qui contrôle des robots (dont un mecha qui s'upgrade au fur et à mesure). C'est en noir et blanc et tout mignon.
> Le level design est très bien foutu, on sait toujours où on doit aller sans se perdre longtemps dans des labyrinthes.
> C'est plutôt facile mais il y a malgré tout des passages qui demandent un peu d'agilité (les boss surtout).
> Bref je le recommande, idéal pour ce genre d'event (bonne expérience pas trop longue).


*Baba Is You*  :Cigare: 



> Excellent ! Très bon Sokoban, où l'on joue constamment avec les règles et où on passe son temps à casser le jeu.
> Commencé il y a longtemps, avant le premier confinement, je l'avais mis de côté et ça a été un plaisir d'y retourner.
> C'est assez ardu par moment, mais quel pied quand on réussit !
> J'ai péché sur la fin, pour les 4 derniers niveaux sur lesquels je séchais, j'ai utlisé une aide sur un site sous forme d'indices.
> C'est pas mal foutu d'ailleurs, je vous pose ça là : https://www.keyofw.com/baba-is-hint
> Donc voilà, j'ai fini tous les tableaux du jeu de base (164 je crois), j'ai vu qu'il y a un Endgame, je verrai plus tard si j'ai la motivation pour m'y attaquer.


Allez la Team One !  :Vibre: 

Sinon on s'approche doucement d'une moyenne de 2 jeux finis par participant. Et il reste encore 2 semaines. Allez les canards, encore un petit effort, les events y en a que 3 par an.  :Vibre: 
N'oubliez pas de valider vos jeux sur le site surtout.  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

Fini DUSK.

Très bon fast FPS. On m'a recommandé de tenter le Intruder mode (commencer à poil en armes chaque niveau) vu que le jeu est fait pour et ça force à faire à peu près le tour des maps, je pense que ce fut un bon choix.
Bref c'était très bien.

Cela conclura probablement cet event pour moi, j'ai lancé Blade Runner mais je n'ai pas la motivation pour un point'n click actuellement, du coup si je veux le finir à temps ce serait en rushant avec une soluce et ça ne serait pas très intéressant.
Je ressors donc avec quatre jeux finis que j'ai tous bien aimé, bonne pioche ! (Dusk, Katana Zero, Return of the Obra Dinn, Axiom Verge). Un jeu que j'ai abandonné par ennui (Hob), les erreurs d'achat de bundle ça arrive, quoique si je me souviens bien c'était avec Into the Breach donc bon...
Et un jeu pas vraiment entamé pour finir, mais pas trop envie actuellement je joue à d'autres trucs.

----------


## maxtidus10

Bravo bravo, je vois l'event passer en page 2 donc intolérable, je place ce petit message pour dire que j'en suis à 21h sur PREY, que j'aime beaucoup, et que je vais le finir avant la fin de l'event  ::):

----------


## Boulingrin

Prey est génial !  :;): 

Moi j'ai fait un beau démarrage avec 4 jeux terminés avant août et là je fais un blocage sur le dernier jeu qui me reste : Bayonetta ! Le jeu est génial, c'est pas le souci, mais je suis si mauvais  ::'(:

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi aussi, j'avais été très mauvais sur Bayonette. A mon avis, y'a des mécanismes que j'avais pas compris. J'ai fait une partie du jeu avec un trainer pour être invincible. Je m'étais dit après coup qu'il faudrait que je ré-essaie, mais je manque de temps.

De mon côté, j'ai abandonné un jeu (Quantum Conundrum), j'en ai fini un autre (The procession to Calvary) et ça sera sans doute tout. Je suis à une petite dizaine d'heures sur Mad Max et j'aime beaucoup, mais il me semble beaucoup trop long (j'ai fini la première zone "tutoriel" et j'avance lentement mais sûrement sur la deuxième zone). Beaucoup trop long pour l'event, je veux dire  ::):

----------


## Woshee

Désolé  :Emo: 
Ça me semblait un jeu intéressant à lancer, mais c'est vrai que j'ai pas suffisamment anticiper le temps qu'il prend à finir...

----------


## Boulingrin

> Moi aussi, j'avais été très mauvais sur Bayonette. A mon avis, y'a des mécanismes que j'avais pas compris. J'ai fait une partie du jeu avec un trainer pour être invincible. Je m'étais dit après coup qu'il faudrait que je ré-essaie, mais je manque de temps.


Je pense que t'as compris tous les mécanismes sinon t'aurais juste pas pu avancer du tout.
C'est là que je me dis que les jeux ont bien changé en 15 ans, à l'époque cette difficulté était juste normale. 
Aujourd'hui, j'ai beau me dire que je joue "mieux" que la moyenne, avoir éclaté pas mal de BTA récents, me voir être dépassé par des jeux que tout le monde trouvais normal de finir à l'époque ça me fait me fait mal... D'ailleurs je me demande même si Bayo 3 pourra se permettre d'être aussi "dur" vu le public d'aujourd'hui, à moins qu'ils prennent le parti de s'adresser aux fans uniquement.
J'en peux plus de me récupérer des statuettes en bois en guise de récompense de niveaux... Respectez un peu mon ego de joueur bordel  :Cell:   ::cry::

----------


## banditbandit

Lesquels ?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Désolé 
> Ça me semblait un jeu intéressant à lancer, mais c'est vrai que j'ai pas suffisamment anticiper le temps qu'il prend à finir...


Pas de souci, j'ai pas des tonnes de temps de jeu non plus. Pas grave si je termine après la fin de l'event, tant que j'y prends du plaisir  ::):

----------


## CornedBeer

> Bravo bravo, je vois l'event passer en page 2 donc intolérable


Tout à fait !



> je place ce petit message pour dire que j'en suis à 21h sur PREY, que j'aime beaucoup, et que je vais le finir avant la fin de l'event


T'étais pas censé faire qu'un seul jeu cette fois-ci ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Scylite

Ah j'ai pas regardé combien c'est d'heure Prey, je suis dedans aussi mais même pas encore à la dizaine d'heure, ça risque d'être chaud pour le 31 aout !

----------


## Tigri

Fini *Before Your Eyes*.

Une histoire émouvante où il faut choisir le destin de notre personnage de sa naissance jusqu'à sa fin. Mais un gameplay basé sur les clignements d’œil pour révéler une scène ou passer à la scène suivante qui m'a plus frustré qu'autre chose. Le jeu utilise la webcam pour détecter les yeux (à calibrer avant de commencer). Comme on ne contrôle pas quand on va cligner des yeux (ou pas à chaque fois), j'ai raté des scènes que j'aurais voulu voir ou à l'inverse, s'obliger à garder les yeux ouverts pendant un temps donné pour voir un secret, ça fait mal aux... yeux. Mais bon, le jeu est court (environ deux heures) et il y a des choix à faire qui changent complétement l'histoire.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Tout à fait !
> 
> T'étais pas censé faire qu'un seul jeu cette fois-ci ?


Justement je ne fait toujours qu'un seul jeu, mais début Juillet j'ai dit qu'exceptionnellement je pensais en faire 2^^




> Ah j'ai pas regardé combien c'est d'heure Prey, je suis dedans aussi mais même pas encore à la dizaine d'heure, ça risque d'être chaud pour le 31 aout !


Bon je le fais à fond et je vise le 100% je fais beaucoup d'aller retour et je joue fufu sans pouvoir donc assez lent, mais j'ai dépassé les 30h et pas encore fini pour ma part^^ Donc oui prend ton temps et fini le hors event je pense.

----------


## FoxDy

L'event est jusqu'au 4 septembre, ne le réduisez pas, j'ai encore espoir de finir 2 jeux d'ici-là !  :Emo:

----------


## maxtidus10

Et voilà, j'ai enfin fini *PREY* ! Après tout de même 38-40h passés sur le jeu en comptant les reload nombreux.  Bon ça ne sauvera pas mon équipe (4) mais bon XD

*Preuve :* 

*Commentaire :* Super jeu. Décidément j’aime beaucoup les immersives Sim, et celui là est une vraie réussite. Je ne pensais pas le dire mais… Je pense que je le préfère à Bioshock, et pourtant, j’ai fait les 3. Bon peut être pas, j’écris à chaud, mais j’ai vraiment adoré la méthode de narration du jeu, et le scénario délité petites couches par petites couches via les mails et audiologues est vraiment agréable. Ca donne du sens à l’exploration, en récompensant par du lore et une petite touche de compréhension sur la psyché et les relations qui unissaient les personnages. Niveau gameplay c’est du très bon, avec la discretion, le jet pack en 0G, les nombresues armes et grenades, on s’amuse (et je ne parle même pas des pouvoirs que je n’avais pas utilisés). Pour ma part j’ai été empathique durant cette partie, en essayant de sauver le plus d’humains possibles, et je n’ai utilisé aucun neuromod de Typhoon (les tourelles restaient mes alliées^^). J’ai voulu faire 100% des quêtes du jeu, qui permettent couplées à l’exploration de connaitre vraiment la base comme sa poche, et d’avoir accès vraiment partout. La fin m’a laissé quelque peu interrogateur, et je me suis matté la fin à laquelle on a droit quand on prend les décisions plus… pragmatiques dirons nous. En tout cas Prey une superbe expérience, et je ferai le DLC avec plaisir, voir un peu ce que ça donne. Et même si l’idée du NG+ est excellente et m’aurai permis un run avec plein de mod typhoon cette fois (ils ont l’air bien fun à jouer), je vais faire comme sur dishonored et me contenter de cette expérience, pour privilégier la découverte d’autres jeux maintenant. Je suis vraiment content d’y avoir joué, et particulièrement en vacances car c’était un jeu sur lequel je pouvais faire une session de 4h sans problème, en ayant toujours l’envie de le relancer peu après, et ça, ça devient assez rare quand je joue à des jeux vidéos, et ça doit être félicité.

----------


## Kulfy

Et un deuxième point pour l'équipe 2, avec *2064 : Read Only Memories*




> Je pensais m'aventurer dans un point&click à l'ancienne, mais 95% du temps de jeu est passé à écouter les personnages discuter et non à résoudre des "énigmes", c'est au final plutôt un visual novel.
> 
> Malheureusement, je n'ai pas trouvé la trame particulièrement captivante...
> L'histoire démarre plutôt bien, mais passé le premier chapitre, le rythme prend vite un sacré coup dans l'aile.
> Le jeu est bavard à l'excès, et aurait vraiment gagné à être plus concis.
> 
> La bande-son est par contre super, je me réécouterai sûrement quelques pistes : https://2mellomakes.bandcamp.com/alb...y-memories-ost
> A noter que le jeu est entièrement doublé ; la voix de Turing est un peu irritante, et c'est dommage car c'est d'assez loin le personnage le plus bavard, mais le reste du cast est nickel !


Je n'aurai plus d'accès à un PC d'ici la fin du mois, donc ça signe la fin de l'event pour moi, bonne chance à tous !

----------


## leeoneil

Je vais considérer que j'ai "fini" *Papers please*.
J'ai lamentablement échoué, mais j'ai eu une première fin.
Le jeu ne m'emballe pas assez pour que j'essaie de faire une super partie. Il est intéressant mais tout est très lent, et ça ne colle pas pour moi (du moins en ce moment).
Je suis content d'avoir découvert le jeu qui mérite finalement sa belle réputation.

----------


## Kulfy

Finalement, j'en rajoute un troisième à mon tableau de chasse avec *Tiny Echo* :




> C'était aussi beau que chiant.
> Petite balade d'une heure dans un univers très apaisant, mais vraiment rien de transcendant.
> Si vous avez aimé Samorost, n'hésitez pas, sinon passez votre chemin sans regrets.


Go on l'équipe 2, le leader cale depuis 10 jours, c'est le moment de tout donner !

----------


## CornedBeer

On est à 10 jours de la fin, on a presque atteint "officiellement" la moyenne de 2 jeux finis par participant. Le officiellement entre guillemets, c'est qu'il y a des participants qui n'ont pas validé sur le site de l'event les jeux qu'ils ont annoncé avoir fini ici (dont un membre de l'équipe 1, fais pas le con  ::ninja:: )
Pensez à faire ça qu'on ait un meilleur aperçu des scores.

En tout cas l'issue de l'event n'est pas dite, toutes les équipes ont encore une chance de décrocher la victoire, même l'équipe 4 avec un sursaut conséquent.

Mes encouragements à tous (les membres de l'équipe 1) pour finir un max de jeux de leur backlog d'ici le dimanche 4 septembre.  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai enfin lancé *Hatoful Boyfriend Holiday Star* aujourd'hui, j'étais pas mal occupé sur d'autres jeux récemment (tous finis ceci-dit, donc pas d'ajout non résolu au backlog).

EDIT : et hop, fini !

On est dans le même style n'importe nawak que dans Hatoful Boyfriend, en encore plus fantaisiste. C'était très sympa, avec plein de lore sur les personnages.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## channie

Je laisse tomber *Void Bastards*: trop répétitif, et les sensations de tir sont abominables  ::(:  Dommage parce que l'enveloppe artistique et narrative sont vraiment au dessus du lot.

----------


## leeoneil

Bon alors *Gratuitous Space Battle* de fini en normal.
Bon euuuh, je n'ai pas compris l'intérêt du titre.
C'est de la stratégie sur des batailles spatiales, sur lesquelles on peut "designer" nos vaisseaux.
Sauf qu'en normal, les 3 vaisseaux de base suffisent amplement (il faut quand même bien les positionner et sélectionner les bons).
J'ai fait toutes les missions côté fédération et euuh, voilà, rien... Ah si on a des stats à la fin de chaque mission.

Il n'y a aucun scénario, aucun enrobage, on enchaine les batailles les unes derrière les autres.
Ce n'est pas du tout ma came et je n'y reviendrais pas, mais bon au moins grâce à l'évent je sais ce que c'est (depuis le temps que ça trainait...)

edit : je me suis lancé sur Tyrian 2000 pour essayer de mettre un point de plus.
Je ne passe même pas le 2ème niveau en... facile...
 ::O: 
Je suis nul !
Bon, ça ne sera pas finit pour cet event !
("impossible" de jouer à la manette, donc c'est souris ou clavier).

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah ah, je viens de regarder sur how long to beat pour Mad Max. 20h en ligne droite, c'est déjà pas mal. Vu que je suis en train de rincer la première zone de jeu, je suis plutôt parti pour 40-60h. J'aurai peut être fini pour la fin du prochain event  ::P:  En tout cas, ça reste un très bon choix car je m'éclate dessus et il ne méritait pas de trainer dans mon backlog.

Ça fera un bilan correct pour moi : un jeu fini, un abandonné et un qui sera fini bientôt.

----------


## banditbandit

> On est à 10 jours de la fin, on a presque atteint "officiellement" la moyenne de 2 jeux finis par participant. Le officiellement entre guillemets, c'est qu'il y a des participants qui n'ont pas validé sur le site de l'event les jeux qu'ils ont annoncé avoir fini ici (dont un membre de l'équipe 1, fais pas le con )


Aucune idée de qui tu parles. 




> Bon alors *Gratuitous Space Battle* de fini en normal.
> ...
> Ce n'est pas du tout ma came et je n'y reviendrais pas, mais bon au moins grâce à l'évent je sais ce que c'est (depuis le temps que ça trainait...)


J'ai bien fait de l'offrir celui-là.  ::siffle:: 




*Party Of Sin*

Terminé avec beaucoup de mal parce que fatigué par  la chaleur  le Boss de fin. Party Of Sin c'est une sorte de Trine mais avec sept personnages (sept péchés évidemment), ya la paresse par exemple qui ralentit le temps, la luxure qui envoie des cœurs qui immobilisent les adversaires et créent des plateformes, le plus sympa à jouer c'est l'orgueil (tiens mais pourquoi j'ai choisi celui-là... ) qui tire un rayon vert et qui empoisonne l'ennemi avec son couteau, etc...

Donc voila c'est un mélange de plateforme, de combats et de puzzles. 
Alors disons le tout de suite c'est loin de la qualité d'un Trine, déjà ya trop de personnages quatre cinq suffiraient, de plus ça complique pour switcher à la manette (j'ai pas essayé au clavier souris ), ensuite c'est moche, au moins les décors à quelques exceptions près comme le bateau pirate, les personnages sont plutôt bien représentés et animés, contrairement à Magicians & Looters je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je lui trouve comme une sorte de parenté mais dans deux genres différents (du coup je trouve Magicians & Looters vraiment pas terrible).

Je partais avec un gros apriori, faut dire jeu de niche, peu joué, peu apprécié, peu vendu (je suppose) quasi abandonné. 
Toute la partie plateforme est ratée la faute à des positionnements imprécis aussi des soucis pour accrocher quitter les échelles, les sauts aussi malheureusement.

Les combats auraient pu être bien mais à cause des problèmes de maniabilité c'est souvent approximatif, on peut bourriner à condition de ne pas se faire déborder. Aussi suivant l'ennemi on est obligé de changer de péché, c'est là le problème entre les sept certains sont plus ou moins facilement accessibles et si on se trompe ça peut être punitif. 
Autrement les Boss sont cool dans le sens où c'est difficile mais pas injuste (avec quelques exceptions).

La partie puzzle est à mon avis la plus réussie si on fait abstraction des problémes de maniabilité. Il faut enchainer les différents péchés pour résoudre des problémes avec des objets, de la physique, des portes et d'autres trucs à activer. Tout est dispo sous nos yeux pas la peine de penser "out of the box" quelques essais, de la jugeote et de l'observation permettent en général de s'en sortir.
J'ai beaucoup aimé les différents puzzles même si je m'y suis parfois cassé les dents et je trouve qu'ils sont supérieurs à ceux de Trine par exemple.
Les quelques musiques sont entrainantes ce qui fait qu'on peut passer plus de temps sur un niveau sans trop vite se lasser.

A noter qu'il y a une partie en ligne on peut jouer en coop et même en local. Ça doit rendre le jeu bien plus sympa. Il y a aussi un tableau des scores qui indique votre classement suivant le temps mis pour finir un niveau. Le jeu compte quatre chapitres et une bonne vingtaine de niveaux.

Pour moi Party Of Sin est un bon puzzle game (à ma grande surprise) mais un jeu médiocre, il traine beaucoup trop de scories clairement des problèmes de réalisations, de moyens, ya qu'à voir la "pauvreté" des vidéos entre les chapitres. Et aurait gagné à être plus soigné dans ses contrôles. 
Dommage avec plus de moyens, de temps (mais kickstarter oblige...) on aurait pu avoir un truc original dans la ligné d'un Trine mais différent.



Proof of work:



Je ne sais pas pourquoi c'est pas Saint Pierre normalement c'est lui le gardien du Paradis.  ::O: 


Je pense qu'en ce qui me concerne c'est *la fin l'event*  ::'(:  j'ai encore Lost Planet 3 dans la liste mais je ne crois pas que je vais y toucher, un gros tps pourquoi pas mais je suis pas sur que ça soit le meilleur et j'aimerais mieux commencer par le premier en Edition colonie (ne serait-ce que pour savoir si on peut/doit continuer la série... ).

Merci les amis et merci à Flad pour la sélection ( mon bon Flad c'était pas gagné au début j'avais trouvé ça un peu pourri je dois bien l'avouer  ::ninja::  ), longue vie à l'équipe Une !!!

----------


## Flad

> Merci les amis et merci à Flad pour la sélection ( mon bon Flad c'était pas gagné au début j'avais trouvé ça un peu pourri je dois bien l'avouer  ), longue vie à l'équipe Une !!!


Bouarf moi je trouve un nom de jeu rigolo/qui me plait, hop je le sélectionne, un vrai travail d'expert CPC quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Vu comme ça c'est vrai que les titres sont pas mal mais en plus t'as eu plutôt le nez fin. 

CPC Expert Certified.  :;):

----------


## Scylite

Et hop, j'ai fini *Prey* , pour la gloire de l'équipe 2 !

La preuve (ça spoile sur la fin) : 


Spoiler Alert! 







Mon avis (sans spoilers scénario, un peu gameplay) :


Spoiler Alert! 


Wow! C'était vraiment bien. La narration environnementale est très maitrisée, le semi open world où on est rapidement libre de naviguer dans la station tout en ayant de nombreux objectifs bien sur des rails ; la multiplicité des gameplay (dont la space suit !)... J'ai été pris du début à la fin. Peut-être un chouïa de longueurs justement à la fin, avec un peu trop d'aller-retours, mais la progression dans les pouvoirs les rends plus aisés.


Curieux de voir le DLC.

Il me reste deux jeux, *Hob* que je vais lancer pour voir ; et *Quantum Break* qui ne me fait pas vraiment envie. Je suis à 4, c'est pas mal, 5 ce sera seulement si bonne surprise sur Hob !

----------


## leeoneil

Je viens de terminer *Tyrian 2000*, shoot 'em up de 1999, en 6h30.
Les pixels n'ont pas trop vieillis, le gameplay (à la souris) non plus.
Je l'ai fait en mode facile... J'ai compris à l'avant dernière campagne (il y en a 5) comment activer le deuxième tir... Quasi indispensable pour ne pas trop galérer pourtant...
 ::|: 

La dernière campagne est une campagne bonus un peu rigolote (on peut avoir une carotte comme vaisseau spatial, on peut se battre contres des poissons et des fruits).
Le jeu est très bavard entre les niveaux si vraiment il vous faut un scenar' pour ce genre de jeu.
J'ai beaucoup aimé !



Spoiler Alert! 






edit : la compet' par équipe est super serrée !
 ::lol::

----------


## doggy d

Bon, à moins d'une semaine de la fin je dois faire le bilan prévisible :

- je n'arriverai pas à terminer *SHERLOCK HOLMES - CRIMES & PUNISHMENTS* : j'aime vraiment bien le jeu, le rythme est lent et le jeu ne mérite pas d'être "rushé". J'avance bien dans la 2ème enquête (train fantôme) mais à raison d'une moyenne de 2h par enquête il me sera impossible de clôturer les 6 enquêtes dans les temps...
- j'ai, avec le recul, moyennement aimé *RACHET & CLANK* : un jeu tellement beau mais ... "mainstream" au final... (apparemment l'original était beaucoup moins aseptisé, d'où les louanges de l'époque sur son humour)
- j'ai adoré *DAYS GONE* : après une vingtaine d'heures de jeu j'ai préféré le mettre de côté de cet event pour prendre ensuite mon temps de le finir à mon rythme.
- en vacances, même s'il n'était pas dans ma liste de jeux de l'Event, j'ai commencé et quasiment clôturé *SOUL SACRIFICE* (PS Vita), vraiment bon.

Donc officiellement, même si je n'ai ramené qu'un seul petit point à mon équipe, je suis vraiment content d'avoir assurément supprimé de mon backlog les 4 jeux précités  ::lol::

----------


## LanFy

Bon bah je vais aussi faire mon bilan vu qu'il n'évoluera plus : 
- Fallout 1 : J'ai tenté mais pour la peine, ça a trop vieilli, j'ai plus le gout de le refaire intégralement (oui parce que je l'ai déjà fini y a plus de 20 ans  ::):  )
- S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat : J'ai tenté, j'ai re-tenté mais jamais réussi à accrocher. C'est mou, c'est moche, l'UI et l'expérience utilisateur a mal vieilli et ça bug beaucoup chez moi...
- Batman: Arkham City : Fini et j'ai bien aimé
- Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons : Pas très long et j'ai adoré ! 
- Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit : Typiquement un jeu que je n'aurai jamais lancé sans cet event. Ce jeu est complètement fou :D J'ai apprécié l'expérience en tout cas!
- Braid : pas mon style de jeu mais suffisamment intrigant pour aller au bout.

----------


## FoxDy

Observer terminé à l'instant, après 11h de jeu.

J'ai mis environ 3h pour entrer entièrement dedans. Au début, je n'aimais pas spécialement et j'envisageais même l'abandon, tout en continuant. Ce jeu me semblait mou, mal fichu, fatiguant de par ses éléments graphiques. Mais pour une raison obscure, je me suis prêtée au titre. Et ce, jusqu'au bout. En farfouillant partout, en frappant à toutes les portes, en scannant tout ce qui pouvait l'être. Et j'ai beaucoup aimé.  ::lol:: 

Nous sommes plongés en 2084, dans un univers dystopique où le transhumanisme est une norme. Notre personnage, Daniel Lazarski, est un neuro-enquêteur d'élite. Dès que nous lançons le jeu, il nous explique ce qu'est devenu le monde et quel est son rôle dans celui-ci.



Les bases étant posées, notre enquête se déroulera en huit-clos dans un immeuble suintant la misère et la mort. Au début, je me disais que les couloirs étroits de cette bâtisse finiraient par me lasser. Mais heureusement, le level-design est plutôt bon et nous fait voir divers décors, des appartements au sous-sols angoissants. Il y a bien un effet oppressant à traverser ces couloirs étriqués, mais nous sommes libres d'aller et venir comme bon nous semble pour mener à bien notre mission. Mission à laquelle peut s'ajouter d'autres quêtes. Mais pas d'inquiétude, elles sont très peu nombreuses et surtout bien amenées, car elles permettent de mieux s'imprégner du sérieux problème qui nous entoure. 
A cela s'ajoute une excellente bande-son qui rendra certaines situations stressantes. Sans oublier les doublages, de très bonne qualité également. Jusqu'à la fin, ce parfait mélange m'a transporté.

Paraît qu'Observer est un survival-horror. Selon moi, ce n'est pas tout à fait ça. Plutôt un thriller horrifique, avec deux ou trois passages plus apparentés à de l'infiltration, dans lesquels il faut effectivement survivre. A la manière d'Alien Isolation, lorsque le Xenomorphe rôde. Sauf que contrairement à ce dernier, ce n'est pas une mécanique principale du titre, mais des moments bien distincts au cours de l'intrigue, finalement bien peu présents.

Pour conclure, je conseille ce jeu et vous invite à lui donner sa chance. Surtout si, comme moi, vous doutez de lui au départ. Je ne suis pas mécontente et j'ai bien envie de le relancer un jour, pour découvrir les autres fins possibles.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui et la preuve : A death in the family (sympa la ref')

----------


## Boulingrin

Idem pour moi, je vais me lancer dans le récap, car je sais que je n'irai pas plus loin dans les derniers jeux qui me restent  ::P: 

*Gorogoa* (validé) : Excellent puzzle game poétique, étrange et complètement mindfuck qui m'aura donné quelques maux de crâne mais va directement dans mon top 5 du genre.*Hyper Light Drifter* (validé) : Chouette Zelda-like avec plus de combats et moins de dialogues, assez technique, avec des boss bien tendus et côté exploration, des tonnes (des TONNES) de passages secrets dans tous les sens. J'ai trouvé même pas 10% du contenu annexe en ayant l'impression d'avoir poncé toutes les maps...*Splasher* (validé) : Un "fast-puzzle-platformer" que je pensais au départ dans la veine de Celeste et Super Meat Boy, mais qui ressemble beaucoup plus en réalité aux Rayman Origins et Legends. La difficulté est bien dosée, plutôt "core gamer", et le côté rythmique/speedrun assez plaisant. Par contre, pour le 100%, ça devient nettement plus chaud (je n'ai pas été jusque là).*Her Story* (validé) : ça tombe bien, on est dans l'actu avec la sortie du dernier jeu de Barlow, mais pour le coup, la magie n'a pas eu lieu chez moi. C'est un jeu en FMV qui est incarné par une seule et unique actrice que j'ai pas trouvé excellente dans son rôle, donc c'est ballot. L'histoire m'a aussi complètement laissé de marbre.*Far Cry Primal* (non validé) : Ouga bouga.*Bayonetta* (non validé) : Fun, barré, créatif, mais malheureusement trop dur pour moi : je retourne faire la trilogie Dark Souls pour me détendre  ::cry:: 

Merci à mon curateur Supergounou pour le choix, qui m'aura globalement beaucoup plu ! Et j'espère pouvoir participer au prochain event, je trouve le principe très chouette (et un excellent moyen de faire des économies)  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

> [*]*Bayonetta* (non validé) : Fun, barré, créatif, mais malheureusement trop dur pour moi : je retourne faire la trilogie Dark Souls pour me détendre


What ? Ok c'est un jeu un peu exigeant, mais il n'a pas du tout la réputation de difficulté de DS.

----------


## Boulingrin

> What ? Ok c'est un jeu un peu exigeant, mais il n'a pas du tout la réputation de difficulté de DS.


Tout à fait et je ne le comprends pas  ::P: 
Faut dire que je suis un peu "complétionniste", mais pour avoir autre chose que des médailles de bois et des échecs à répétition sur les défis annexes même en jouant comme un PGM, faut vraiment être très très fort.
Ou alors ce sont mes réflexes qui s'émoussent...
En tous cas pour moi la réputation de jeu "un peu difficile mais pas trop" est une énigme  ::huh::

----------


## Nono

En easy en tapant n'importe quel bouton tu vas à la fin du jeu. Mais c'est pas drôle. Mais ça m'a suffit pour ne pas en vouloir plus.

----------


## parpaingue

Bayonetta c'est le jeu Platinum typique: tu commences à bien assimiler le système et faire des trucs vraiment sympas quand tu arrives sur la fin.
Ça permet au grand public de finir le jeu et aux aficionados de relancer un run en difficulté supérieure pour se forcer à bien jouer avec le système, mais du coup faut se remotiver en arrivant au bout du premier run.

----------


## Boulingrin

En fait y a deux choses pour moi je pense qui m'ont fait décrocher.

Déjà, je pense que le jeu est vraiment dur. Je lis partout que ça va, mais pour moi, non, il est vraiment chaud. Le gameplay autour des esquives frame perfect demande une concentration et une attention à son environnement que je trouve vraiment ultra turbo extrême, sans exagérer. Je joue dans le mode de difficulté normal il me semble, et j'essaie de bien jouer quoi, mais le jeu ne me laisse pas vraiment faire, j'ai en effet l'impression qu'il me demande d'arriver une première fois à la fin pour ensuite me faire refaire une partie en mode "maîtrise". Je pense que c'est propre aux BTA japonais et j'avoue que j'ai bien plus d'affinités avec les jeux américains du genre qui savent un peu mieux tendre la main au joueur (notamment le reboot de DMC que j'ai platiné à peu près à la même époque). 

Ensuite, et ça m'énerve presque plus   :Cell:  : le jeu me trolle. Refiler des échecs à répétition aux défis annexes (qui sont genre, juste impossibles en fait, mais vraiment ?! A part le tout premier, je veux même pas croire que ce soit possible de les finir en moins de 15-20 essais), et toujours des médailles de bois même quand j'ai l'impression de m'être surpassé... je comprends qu'en 2010 c'était encore normal pour un jeu hardcore de faire comme ça (et j'étais alors le premier à le défendre), mais aujourd'hui même ces jeux-là font en sorte d'être plus "récompensants" ne serait-ce que dans le wording. Là, ben... J'ai eu l'impression de me dépasser à quasi chaque level à partir du tout premier, et plus j'avance dans le jeu, plus de me faire récompenser par des trucs minables (pognon dérisoire, effigies laides...) qui semblent me crier "pose la manette, t'es vraiment nul". 

Bref, ça n'est vraiment qu'un ressenti, mais je pense surtout au final que j'ai de gros soucis avec les BTA japonais de cette époque. Ce qui est dommage, car je reconnais volontiers que le jeu a des mécaniques ultra pointues et on sent que les développeurs se sont éclatés au-delà du réel à faire leur jeu.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je comprends vraiment pas quand on dit qu'il n'est pas dur. J'avais eu un mal de chien aussi...

Le Transformers qui n'est plus en vente (Transformers Devastation), ça, c'est un BTA japonnais qui n'est pas dur  ::):

----------


## leeoneil

Bayonetta oui il est difficile, je l'avais fini en 15h, mais le pire pour moi, c'était la redondance des ennemis (en 2 heures de jeu on les a tous vu, même les boss sont recopiés), et des cinématiques hyper longues qui cassent l'action de façon régulière.
Sans la plastique de l'héroine on en aurait moins parlé.

Mais pour les fans de BTU, le jeu est tip top car il commence vraiment quand on débloque le mode difficile après l'avoir fini une fois.
Faut aimer faire les jeux en boucle.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bilan pas bien glorieux chez wam :

*Hollow Knight* bientôt 12h de jeu dessus, je ne pense même pas être à la moitié, vu que je passe mon temps à me perdre. Je n'ai jamais été très bon sur les Metroidvania, et celui-là me parait très très corsé. Souvent quand je debloque un nouveau pouvoir, je tombe AU PIF TOTAL sur le passage que ca m'a ouvert. J'ai aussi perdu 1bonne heure sur un boss ultra dur, qui au final était optionnel >< Vu le temps qu'il reste, je ne risque pas de le finir pour l'event, mais je le finirai clairement.

*Police Stories*, commencé en solo, avec le bot très con, puis continué avec un pote. Très sympa, mais au final très très aléatoire aussi. Du coup, on ne sait jamais si le jeu veut qu'on aille vite en bourinant comme un Hotline Miami, ou si on doit prendre son temps comme dans un Rainbow Six vu de dessus. Pas sûr que je le finisse vu que je dois me synchro avec mon pote pour continuer

*Serious Sam VR* La VR au mois d'août c'est compliqué. Surtout les jeux de ce type qui font vraiment transpirer et stresser. Vu que le temps se gâte cette semaine, et que le jeu n'est pas bien long, je pense le finir.

*Everspace* Définitivement pas ma came  ::(:  Le gameplay arcade dans une simu spatiale en clavier/souris, et du roguelite, ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi. Mais je sens que je passe à côté d'un super jeu c'est frustrant. (et en VR, c'est tout simplement gerboland 3000)

*Jazzpunk* Beaucoup trop méta et arty pour moi. En une heure dessus, aucune vanne ne m'a fait marrer, les clins doeil aux autres JV ne m'emeuvent pas plus que ca.

*Mad Factory* Injouable sur le Valve Index pour un soucis tout bête : les "mains" dans le jeu sont décalés par rapport à la position qu'on a en vrai. Du coup, ca fait mal au cerveau et aux articulations  ::(:

----------


## doggy d

> Bilan pas bien glorieux chez wam :
> 
> *Hollow Knight* bientôt 12h de jeu dessus, je ne pense même pas être à la moitié, vu que je passe mon temps à me perdre. Je n'ai jamais été très bon sur les Metroidvania, et celui-là me parait très très corsé. Souvent quand je debloque un nouveau pouvoir, je tombe AU PIF TOTAL sur le passage que ca m'a ouvert. J'ai aussi perdu 1bonne heure sur un boss ultra dur, qui au final était optionnel >< Vu le temps qu'il reste, je ne risque pas de le finir pour l'event, mais je le finirai clairement.


Par rapport à ton problème, un bon conseil pour ce fantastique jeu : une petite photo (screenshot ou gsm) de chaque endroit qui te semble spécial/exploitable/inatteignable + une autre photo de la map à cet endroit. Ainsi au fur et à mesure de ta progression, en revoyant tes photos tu pourras mieux t'orienter pour ne pas trop tourner en rond et se fier au hasard... (car souvent notre mémoire nous fait défaut sur la géographie des lieux; par ailleurs même en faisant ça on fait encore quelques aller/retour infructueux malgré notre dernière upgrade récupérée; donc on reste encore dans l'esprit voulu par les développeurs).

----------


## Hyeud

Je me corrige, Bayonnetta est un jeu difficile, j'en ai chié des ronds de chapeaux pour le finir en Normal, et effectivement, c'est à la fin que tu maitrises enfin le jeu. Mais pour autant, ce jeu n'a pas la réputation d'être un truc horrible à casser 3 claviers par session comme les DS. D'où mon incompréhension face au premier post disant, "Bayonetta c'est trop dur, je vais me détendre en finissant les 3 DS."

Pour Hollow Knight, acheter les marquages de plan, ce n'est vraiment pas du luxe.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Par rapport à ton problème, un bon conseil pour ce fantastique jeu : une petite photo (screenshot ou gsm) de chaque endroit qui te semble spécial/exploitable/inatteignable + une autre photo de la map à cet endroit. Ainsi au fur et à mesure de ta progression, en revoyant tes photos tu pourras mieux t'orienter pour ne pas trop tourner en rond et se fier au hasard... (car souvent notre mémoire nous fait défaut sur la géographie des lieux; par ailleurs même en faisant ça on fait encore quelques aller/retour infructueux malgré notre dernière upgrade récupérée; donc on reste encore dans l'esprit voulu par les développeurs).


Oui alors en fait, au début, tu achètes des trucs chez un vendeur pour soit disant marquer la map...mais en fait que dalle, ca marque juste les marchands/trams, et bancs...mais c'est une excellente idée (qui m'aurait été utile il y a 12h :D)

----------


## Hyeud

Tu peux acheter aussi, comme des punaises sur ta map, c'est vraiment utile.

----------


## La Chouette

> Oui alors en fait, au début, tu achètes des trucs chez un vendeur pour soit disant marquer la map...mais en fait que dalle, ca marque juste les marchands/trams, et bancs...mais c'est une excellente idée (qui m'aurait été utile il y a 12h :D)


Y a aussi des marqueurs achetables que tu peux placer où tu veux.

----------


## 6mm

> Par rapport à ton problème, un bon conseil pour ce fantastique jeu : une petite photo (screenshot ou gsm) de chaque endroit qui te semble spécial/exploitable/inatteignable + une autre photo de la map à cet endroit. Ainsi au fur et à mesure de ta progression, en revoyant tes photos tu pourras mieux t'orienter pour ne pas trop tourner en rond et se fier au hasard... (car souvent notre mémoire nous fait défaut sur la géographie des lieux; par ailleurs même en faisant ça on fait encore quelques aller/retour infructueux malgré notre dernière upgrade récupérée; donc on reste encore dans l'esprit voulu par les développeurs).


best tip ever qui m'aurait bien servi, car les marquages de plan c'est largement insuffisant pour ma faible mémoire d'insectoïde des cavernes

----------


## Boulingrin

> D'où mon incompréhension face au premier post disant, "Bayonetta c'est trop dur, je vais me détendre en finissant les 3 DS."


Je te rassure il y avait évidemment une pointe d'exagération dans ma remarque  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

> Je me corrige, Bayonnetta est un jeu difficile, j'en ai chié des ronds de chapeaux pour le finir en Normal, et effectivement, c'est à la fin que tu maitrises enfin le jeu. Mais pour autant, ce jeu n'a pas la réputation d'être un truc horrible à casser 3 claviers par session comme les DS. D'où mon incompréhension face au premier post disant, "Bayonetta c'est trop dur, je vais me détendre en finissant les 3 DS."


C'est surtout que la comparaison ne me semble pas très appropriée.




> Tu peux acheter aussi, comme des punaises sur ta map, c'est vraiment utile.


Attention à l'écran quand même.  :;):

----------


## Augusthein

> Beaucoup de mal à rentrer dans *A Plague Tale*, alors que sur le papier un The Last of Us médiéval Made in France ça me bottait bien.
> 
> En fait le gameplay me donne l'impression de jouer à des phases d'infiltration d'un jeu dont l'infiltration n'est pas la mécanique principale. Et pour l'instant la partie puzzle avec les rats ne m'impressionne pas plus que ça.
> 
> J'espère que tout ça va se diversifier au fil du jeu.


Du coup terminé (depuis un moment  ::ninja:: ) et finalement j'ai adoré, certes plus pour la DA (mon premier Derivière !) que pour le gameplay (à partir du moment où on a débloqué des compétences un peu cheatées l'infiltration consiste surtout à nettoyer discrètement les zones).

Le jeu à beau être très TLOU dans l'esprit (et semble avoir influencé le 2 sur certains points...) l’histoire n'est pas aussi sombre que ce que j'attendais, notamment grâce à la formation d'un groupe d'ados à la dynamique presque comicbook (bon ils morflent quand même).
J'ai fait le jeu en VO (en anglais avec accents français donc) mais j'ai bien envie de tester le doublage français vu le contexte du jeu.



Spoiler Alert! 


Dommage par contre que la dernière compétence débloquée soit moins jouissive qu'elle aurait pu/du être.



Vivement le 2 (ah bah non j'ai pas la machine pour).

----------


## jopopoe

Bon j'ai offert un dernier point à mon équipe hier soir, avec *Detention* :



> Mi-point’n click, mi-Silent Hill
> 
> Detention est un mélange de point’n click et de survival, qui se passe à Taïwan pendant une période fleurant bon la répression militaire façon dictature sud-américaine. On y incarne une paire d’élèves évoluant dans une école où tout va rapidement prendre une tournure pour le moins morbide.
> 
> Et qu’est-ce que l’ambiance est réussie ! Le mélange d’horreur et d’oppression fasciste donne un univers inquiétant, mi-onirique mi-réaliste, renforcé par des graphismes lorgnant du côté du photocollage. C’est parfois effrayant, parfois fou, et très souvent malsain et déprimant. La cerise sur le gâteau étant bien entendu un sound design aux petits oignons, avec des sons et des musiques des plus réussies, ce qui est un de mes trucs préférés dans les jeux d’horreur !
> 
> Et je sais que je suis incapable de jouer à un jeu d’horreur sans noter des similitudes avec l’un ou l’autre des jeux de la série Silent Hill, mais là force est de constater que les développeurs de Detention doivent également posséder un certain amour pour cette série tellement les références sont nombreuses. Points de sauvegarde rouges, puzzles à base de piano, cage à oiseau contenant un objet insolite… Je n’ai pas fait de liste exhaustive mais j’ai remarqué un sacré paquet de clins d’œil en jouant.
> 
> La forme elle-même m’a fait penser à Silent Hill, avec ce protagoniste évoluant dans un univers qui paraît être à moitié une projection de sa psyché, et dont la symbolique hautement importante prend de plus en plus de place et de sens au fur et à mesure de l’aventure. Mais aussi parce qu’on se balade de puzzle en puzzle, jamais trop difficiles ni trop simples (j’ai juste eu du mal avec la mélodie à reproduire car je n’ai pas vraiment l’oreille musicale), avec quelques confrontations au gameplay un peu basique mais efficace.
> ...


Et la semaine dernière j'ai fini *The Messenger* :



> Un peu trop lent à démarrer mais fort sympathique
> 
> The Messenger, c’est d’abord une première impression extrêmement favorable pour les vieux qui, comme moi, ont une affection toute particulière pour la période 8-bits : des graphismes rétros très réussis, une musique façon chiptune au top, un gameplay précis au poil de cul, bref ça démarre très très bien.
> 
> La référence la plus évidente à mes yeux est le Ninja Gaiden de la NES, notamment parce qu’on retrouve dans ce Messenger le repop immédiat des ennemis dès que leur zone d’apparition sort de l’écran. Un choix audacieux parce qu’un peu crispant, mais on s’y fait rapidement et c’est désactivé sur certains ennemis un peu plus balèzes donc c’est bien pensé.
> 
> On a par contre droit tout du long à un humour méta à base de « tu es dans un jeu vidéo wink wink » que j’ai trouvé assez lourd. Pas immonde, ni insupportable, juste pesant, inutile, et un peu casse-gueule en fait. Bon après l’histoire casse pas trois pattes à un canard donc c’est pas gravissime, mais bon ça peut devenir pénible en fonction de votre sensibilité à ce genre d’humour lourdingue.
> 
> Le level design est sympa, les boss sont cools, et pas trop dur. Bon rien n’est franchement exceptionnel mais la proposition du jeu est suffisamment solide.
> ...


Malheureusement, même si *Metal Gear Solid IV* et *The Walking Dead 02* me font drôlement envie je n'aurai pas le temps de les faire dans l'immédiat, j'ai une somme de boulot colossale qui m'attend. Mais promis je m'y mets dès que je peux et je ferai un petit retour ici.

----------


## acdctabs

Bon ben moi je n'ai lancé aucun jeu...

Mais :
- j'ai déménagé (avec pas mal de petits travaux pour récupérer ma caution et pas mal de trucs à faire dans le nouveau logement pour emménager)
- acheté une switch
- commencé un nouveau taf

----------


## La Chouette

> Bon ben moi je n'ai lancé aucun jeu...
> 
> Mais :
> - j'ai déménagé (avec pas mal de petits travaux pour récupérer ma caution et pas mal de trucs à faire dans le nouveau logement pour emménager)
> - acheté une switch
> - commencé un nouveau taf


Les excuses sont acceptables, mais c'est bien parce que tu es dans l'équipe 3  ::P:

----------


## CornedBeer

> Du coup terminé (depuis un moment ) et finalement j'ai adoré


Content que ça t'ait plu au final.  ::): 




> Mais promis je m'y mets dès que je peux et je ferai un petit retour ici.


Si ça c'est pas un comportement exemplaire ...




> Bon ben moi je n'ai lancé aucun jeu...
> 
> Mais :
> - j'ai déménagé (avec pas mal de petits travaux pour récupérer ma caution et pas mal de trucs à faire dans le nouveau logement pour emménager)
> - acheté une switch
> - commencé un nouveau taf


Aww ... et ils filent pas un succès Steam pour ça ?

----------


## CornedBeer

Un petit up pour vous rappeler qu'il reste moins de 36h avant la fin de l'event.

Et au passage j'ai fini Flower qui traînait dans mon backlog depuis 7 ou 8 ans.




> J'ai moyennement aimé à cause des contrôles. C'est un jeu chill que j'ai fait sur PS Vita, donc parfait pour jouer au lit pour se détendre après une grosse journée. Sauf qu'avec le motion gaming, impossible d'y jouer couché. Il y a bien une possibilité d'y jouer au tactile, mais j'ai pas trouvé ça pratique non plus. Ils auraient pu donner la possibilité d'y jouer au stick ... 
> La maniabilité est frustrante car difficile d'être précis, et on passe pas mal de fois à revenir sur ses pas pour ouvrir des fleurs qu'on a raté. Et les demi-tours sont pénibles à faire ...
> Sinon le reste est sympa, c'est encore beau aujourd'hui et plutôt reposant (quand on rage pas à cause des contrôles). Et suffisamment court pour proposer des trucs sympa sans être trop redondant.


Ça signe la fin de l'event pour moi.
4 jeux terminés :
- The Next Penelope : c'est bien mais dur  ::): 
- Gatoroboto : très bonne surprise, je le recommande chaudement  :;): 
- Baba is You : un chef d'œuvre  ::lol:: 
- Flower : sympa/bof à cause des contrôles  ::|:  

J'ai commencé Undertale mais je me suis arrêté après 2h de jeu, j'étais pas dans le bon mood. Je vais essayer de le finir hors event.
Encore merci à darkvador pour cette chouette liste.  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

> - Flower : sympa/bof à cause des contrôles


En dehors du gyro de la manette point de salut, enfin c'est comme ça que je l'ai apprécié, une chouette balade bucolique.

----------


## Woshee

Allez un second jeu terminé sur le fil: *Event 0*

Bon c'était court, 2h selon steam. Et c'était mouais.

L'idée est sympa: On se retrouve sur un vaisseau spatial inconnu dans lequel on interagit énormément avec une IA via des terminaux, en lui parlant littéralement.
Sauf que le scénario va pas péter loin, que les interactions sont au final assez peu naturelles, l'IA répondand souvent de manière automatique et pas en fonction de ce qu'on tape, et que la fin pseudo philosophique éclate les yeux de couleurs bien criardes.

Il rejoint donc *A short Hike* dans les jeux que j'ai fini.

En bilan pour les autres jeux ça a été:

*Snake Pass*: J'ai trop eu l'impression de jouer à un jeu PS2 insipide. Un espèce de platformer 3D dans lequel on enchaine des niveaux sans réel scénario, avec pour seul fil le gimmick de "on fait un snake en 3D". Donc forcément les contrôles sont assez insupportable et j'ai bien ragé. Laissé tombé au bout de quelques niveaux.

*Pyre*: J'ai vraiment voulu l'aimer, comme j'ai aimé tous les autre jeux Supergiant. Mais les matchs sont vraiment trop répétitifs pour moi, je m'ennuyais beaucoup, je voyais pas la stratégie dans les affrontements et j'ai quasi jamais perdu de match en mode normal. J'ai laissé tombé après avoir terminé un premier cycle de combats jusqu'à débloquer le parcours libre de la map.... C'est con, à côté de ça l'univers et les persos sont vraiment attachants.

*Shadow Tactics*: Bon c'est juste pas du tout ma came. Je suis mauvais et pas assez patient. J'ai fait la map tuto, la map suivante, et la map dans la neige qui suivait, j'ai ragé comme pas permis à cause des traces dans la neige qui me faisaient voir, et j'ai pas eu envie d'en voir plus.

Quant à Hyper Light Drifter. Je l'ai à peine lancé et j'ai pas eu le temps d'en voir beaucoup. J'essaierai peut être davantage hors event.

Je pensais avoir plus de temps cet été, et au final (et c'est pas plus mal pour moi), je suis pas trop resté enfermé à jouer!

Quand même content que ça m'ait forcé à lancer quelques jeux du backlog, même si je peux pas dire que c'était la folie  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

J'avais vite lâché Snake Pass aussi avec des contrôles trop compliqués pour moi. Mon serpent s'enroulait autour d'un piquet, puis tombait lamentablement et puis il fallait tout recommencer. Dommage pour Pyre par contre, j'ai souvenir d'un très chouette jeu avec une bonne histoire.

----------


## Supergounou

Snake Pass c'est vraiment très bien, mais il faut passer au moins 6h à rager le temps de s'habituer à la maniabilité ^^ C'est pas juste un simple jeu de "snake", c'est un vrai jeu de plateforme sauf qu'il est tellement différent de ce que l'on connait habituellement que c'est super chaud à jouer. Typiquement un jeu qui nous sort tellement de notre zone de confort que ça en devient pénible.

Moi j'avais beaucoup aimé.

----------


## Kulfy

Pour la maniabilité de Snake Pass, cette vidéo avec le développeur m'avait bien aidé pour prendre le serpent en main : https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8Dc17qqrQs
C'est tout dans le contrôle et la lenteur, ça va à l'encontre de tout ce qu'on fait dans le reste des platformers
Une fois ces concepts en tête, j'avais vraiment bien apprécié ce jeu (bon sauf les derniers chapitres, faut pas pousser)

----------


## Mofet

Mon petit bilan concernant l'event :

Orwell Keeping an Eye On You : Bien aimé



> J'ai beaucoup aimé le concept de Orwell, de l'enquête en trame de fond et également des questions éthiques qui se posent sur l'utilisation d'un tel système.


Last day of June : Bien aimé



> J'ai apprécié Last Day of June que ça soit l'ambiance, la musique ou bien la da, c'est vraiment de qualité. J'ai bien aimé le jeu dans l'ensemble, même si l'histoire en elle même reste assez classique, tout l'emballage autour est superbe.


Layers of fear : Moyennement aimé



> J'ai apprécié l'ambiance du jeu et la descente dans la folie mais niveau gameplay il y a 0, tu passes juste des portes et tu te prends des screamers abstraits dans la tête. C'est trop contemplatif pour moi je crois ce genre de jeu.

----------


## Altay

Ce sera zéro pointé pour ma part. Mes vacances ont été dédiées à finir Lego Star Wars et je n'ai eu ni le temps ni l'envie de me lancer dans un des jeux de l'event.  ::sad::

----------


## maxtidus10

> Ce sera zéro pointé pour ma part. Mes vacances ont été dédiées à finir Lego Star Wars et je n'ai eu ni le temps ni l'envie de me lancer dans un des jeux de l'event.


Honteux !  :Cell:

----------


## Eurok

Je capitule pour cette édition, bravo à toutes et à tous !

----------


## Supergounou

Pour ma part ça s'est passé comme d'hab: peu de temps de jeu, suivit d'un "je termine mon jeu en cours puis je m'y attaque" sauf que mon jeu en cours est finalement beaucoup plus long que prévu et qu'en plus j'ai trop envie de pécho tous les achievements.

Je garde quand même ta liste installé channie, ne le prend pas personnellement elle est très bien. J'y jouerai un jour ou l'autre, merci.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Snake Pass c'est vraiment très bien, mais il faut passer au moins 6h à rager le temps de s'habituer à la maniabilité ^^ C'est pas juste un simple jeu de "snake", c'est un vrai jeu de plateforme sauf qu'il est tellement différent de ce que l'on connait habituellement que c'est super chaud à jouer. Typiquement un jeu qui nous sort tellement de notre zone de confort que ça en devient pénible.
> 
> Moi j'avais beaucoup aimé.


6h, c'est plutôt la durée de vie idéale pour un jeu pour moi, pour l'instant, pas vraiment le temps de prise en main  ::):  Allez, 10h ça va. Là, je suis toujours sur Mad Max après plus de 25h et j'aime bien, mais c'est long je trouve. Rien à faire, j'ai quand même du mal à résister à la tentation de faire tous les trucs sur la carte  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> 6h, c'est plutôt la durée de vie idéale pour un jeu pour moi, pour l'instant, pas vraiment le temps de prise en main


J'exagère un petit peu  :^_^:  mais oui l'apprentissage de Snake Pass est vraiment très long et progressif. C'est un jeu à ne pas mettre entre toutes les mains clairement, mais personnellement j'apprécie ce genre d'initiative qui cherche à déstabiliser nos habitudes en proposant tout simplement autre chose que ce qu'on bouffe en continue à longueur de temps.

----------


## FoxDy

Sur le fil ! Mais voilà le dernier jeu que je termine à l'instant : *Syberia 2*.  ::lol:: 

J'ai bien cru que je n'y arriverais pas avant l'heure, mais j'y suis enfin parvenue. Suite évidente du premier opus, que j'avais bien aimé malgré ses défauts. J'espérais que celui-ci en souffrirait moins, malheureusement il a exactement les mêmes : lenteur parfois très agaçante, mollesse des actions et déplacements, de trop nombreux aller-retours peu passionnants. Seule amélioration : Kate m'a semblé moins dans les clichés qu'avant, les coups de téléphone inutiles sont plus rares et surtout remplacés par des cinématiques plus agréables à suivre. Notre héroïne a évolué, ça fait plaisir.

Reste que l'histoire est jolie, les décors aussi. Nous rencontrons moins de personnages secondaires, le voyage m'a paru moins long également. J'hésite entre "moyennement aimé" et "bien aimé", car malgré ses lacunes, j'accorde une certaine tendresse à Syberia, mais j'ai préféré le 1.

> Capture d'écran du générique de fin


*Ce qui m'amène à mon bilan* : 4 jeux terminés sur 6. En deux mois, j'espérais tout boucler, mais j'ai finalement manqué de temps. Je n'en suis pas moins contente, en me fixant le challenge de faire mieux la prochaine fois.  ::P: 

En reprenant la liste de sebarnolds, que je remercie encore au passage :
- *The Stanley Parable* : terminé. Bien aimé.
- *Child of Light* : non commencé.
- *Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time* : terminé. Pas aimé.
- *Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell* : commencé, pas eu le courage de le continuer pour l'instant.
- *Observer* : terminé. Bien aimé.
- *Syberia 2* : terminé. Moyennement aimé (ouais, je viens de prendre ma décision dessus).

----------


## sebarnolds

Cool, content que ça t'aie plus ou moins plu globalement  ::):

----------


## CornedBeer

Y a-t-il un admin dans l'assistance pour clore l'event ?
On n'acceptera pas une égalité de dernière minute, l'équipe 1 a gagné !  :Cell:

----------


## Franky Mikey

L'event est *TERMINÉ* ! Merci à tous pour votre participation, votre enthousiasme et votre bonne humeur.

----------


## iHateWin

> Bilan pas bien glorieux chez wam :
> 
> *Hollow Knight* bientôt 12h de jeu dessus, je ne pense même pas être à la moitié, vu que je passe mon temps à me perdre. Je n'ai jamais été très bon sur les Metroidvania, et celui-là me parait très très corsé. Souvent quand je debloque un nouveau pouvoir, je tombe AU PIF TOTAL sur le passage que ca m'a ouvert. J'ai aussi perdu 1bonne heure sur un boss ultra dur, qui au final était optionnel >< Vu le temps qu'il reste, je ne risque pas de le finir pour l'event, mais je le finirai clairement.
> 
> *Police Stories*, commencé en solo, avec le bot très con, puis continué avec un pote. Très sympa, mais au final très très aléatoire aussi. Du coup, on ne sait jamais si le jeu veut qu'on aille vite en bourinant comme un Hotline Miami, ou si on doit prendre son temps comme dans un Rainbow Six vu de dessus. Pas sûr que je le finisse vu que je dois me synchro avec mon pote pour continuer
> 
> *Serious Sam VR* La VR au mois d'août c'est compliqué. Surtout les jeux de ce type qui font vraiment transpirer et stresser. Vu que le temps se gâte cette semaine, et que le jeu n'est pas bien long, je pense le finir.
> 
> *Everspace* Définitivement pas ma came  Le gameplay arcade dans une simu spatiale en clavier/souris, et du roguelite, ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi. Mais je sens que je passe à côté d'un super jeu c'est frustrant. (et en VR, c'est tout simplement gerboland 3000)
> ...


Everspace 1 est effectivement un jeu plutôt arcade, on est loin du pilotage d'un élite dangerous (jamais joué mais apparemment c'est relativement pointu).
Personnelement j'ai absolument adoré ce jeu, chaque run a été une aventure incroyable, avec le stress de la flotte de poursuite derrière moi, la montée en puissance progressive mais tjs sur le fil, les dogfights nerveux et jouissifs.

Mais je comprends que ça ne puisse pas plaire.

Si c'est vraiment le côté roguelike que tu n'as pas aimé Everspace 2 est un monde ouvert à la Freelancer.
Par contre comme pour Freelancer ça reste un pilotage très arcade.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bravo à l'équipe 1 qui l'emporte effectivement sur le fil, au nez et à la barbe de l'équipe 3 qui avait pourtant fait la course en tête. 

Mais surtout : *bravo à tous pour un total de 85 JEUX TERMINÉS* !

----------


## sebarnolds

Y'a tricherie !!!! Woshee m'a filé des jeux beaucoup trop longs !!! C'est pour ça que l'équipe 4 se traine derrière tout le monde  ::):

----------


## darkvador

Mon bilan perso , 1 seul jeu fini malheureusement
- *Gods will be watching* : j'ai essayé une fois, j'ai foiré lamentablement mais ca à l'air d'être le style du jeu, je rééssayerai peut être plus tard
- *SOMA* : j'ai bien avancé dans le jeu, j'aime beaucoup , l'ambiance est prenante et jeu ne joue pas sur des jumpscare pour faire ressentir quelque chose ce qui est agréable. Mon seul jumpscare est dû à mon fils qui s'est sournoisement approché de moi en plein jeu. Je le finirai mais il me faut un peu plus de temps
- *Hacknet* : j'ai essayé et laissé tombé, c'est surement pas mal quand on est prêt à taper des commandes pour débloquer de l'histoire mais ca ne m'a pas attiré là
- *Kathy Rain*  : je ne l'ai pas lancé
- *Geneshift* : j'ai fini le tuto et je n'ai pas trouvé de réel intérêt au jeu
- *I expect you to die* j'ai beaucoup aimé, c'est une très bonne utilisation de la VR. J'ai envie de faire le 2 maintenant

----------


## Kriegor

> Je me corrige, Bayonnetta est un jeu difficile, j'en ai chié des ronds de chapeaux pour le finir en Normal, et effectivement, c'est à la fin que tu maitrises enfin le jeu. Mais pour autant, ce jeu n'a pas la réputation d'être un truc horrible à casser 3 claviers par session comme les DS. D'où mon incompréhension face au premier post disant, "Bayonetta c'est trop dur, je vais me détendre en finissant les 3 DS."


Si tu fais vraiment tous les chapitres, même le chapitre bonus, Bayonetta est nettement plus dur que les jeux From Software. Je le mettrais très haut dans la liste des jeux d'action 3D les plus durs que j'ai pu faire, au-dessus des DMC également, mais en-dessous des Ninja Gaiden. J'avais cheasé pour le terminer (avec le sabre laser et les papillons et en jouant avec la caméra), mais un jour j'aimerais le terminer proprement. Ca fait partie de ma to do list à rallonge.

----------


## Franky Mikey

En ce qui me concerne, 4/6. 
*LEGO City Undercover* : bien aimé, fini sans souci mais un peu trop gargantuesque et répétitif pour aller chercher le 100%.
*Call of the Sea* : moyennement aimé, les tares du genre me rebutent.
*Metro 2033* : moyennement aimé, une superbe ambiance un peu gâchée par un gameplay FPS/"infiltration" vraiment pas terrible.
*Figment* : pas aimé, absence d'enjeu ludique que rien de valable ne vient compenser.

J'ai eu la flemme de lancer Tell Me Why et 11-11 Memories Retold. J'aurais eu le temps, certainement, mais le reste de la sélection m'a donné soif de gameplays un peu plus actifs et je n'ai pas eu la force de m'infliger deux jeux narratifs de plus. Je les garde au chaud pour une autre occasion, ce sont très probablement de chouettes jeux dont je profiterai d'autant mieux que le moment sera bien choisi.

Par ailleurs, je n'aurai pas perdu mon été puisque, hors event, j'ai fini *Jubilee*, *Catmaze*, *Lenna's Inception*, *Blossom Tales*, *Hyper Light Drifter*, *Solar Ash*, *Quake* (version Steam avec toutes les campagnes additionnelles), *Buck Up and Drive*, platiné *Dorfromantik*, re-platiné *art of rally* sur PS5, poncé les menus et les permis de *Gran Turismo 7*, repris *Humankind*, bouclé la moitié des puzzles de *Please Fix the Road*, et j'en oublie certainement.  ::wacko::  :OO:

----------


## maxtidus10

Je suis fier d'avoir fait 20% du travail de mon équipe XD

----------


## banditbandit

> https://zupimages.net/up/22/36/sp5p.png
> 
> Bravo à l'équipe 1 qui l'emporte effectivement sur le fil, au nez et à la barbe de l'équipe 3 qui avait pourtant fait la course en tête. 
> 
> Mais surtout : *bravo à tous pour un total de 85 JEUX TERMINÉS* !


Ce fut facile.  :Cigare:

----------


## FoxDy

> En ce qui me concerne, 4/6. 
> *LEGO City Undercover* : bien aimé, fini sans souci mais un peu trop gargantuesque et répétitif pour aller chercher le 100%.
> *Call of the Sea* : moyennement aimé, les tares du genre me rebutent.
> *Metro 2033* : moyennement aimé, une superbe ambiance un peu gâchée par un gameplay FPS/"infiltration" vraiment pas terrible.
> *Figment* : pas aimé, absence d'enjeu ludique que rien de valable ne vient compenser.
> 
> J'ai eu la flemme de lancer Tell Me Why et 11-11 Memories Retold. J'aurais eu le temps, certainement, mais le reste de la sélection m'a donné soif de gameplays un peu plus actifs et je n'ai pas eu la force de m'infliger deux jeux narratifs de plus. Je les garde au chaud pour une autre occasion, ce sont très probablement de chouettes jeux dont je profiterai d'autant mieux que le moment sera bien choisi.


Arf, une sélection bof-bof pour toi, alors. Elle me semblait plutôt diverse, mais j'ai apparemment visé à côté. Au moins, les jeux LEGO sont une source sûre.  :^_^: 

Pour Metro, l'infiltration est une tuerie dès qu'on achète la tenue furtive à la station Arsenal. C'est à partir de là que le jeu a pris tout son sens pour moi et que je l'ai adoré (alors qu'au début, je pestais aussi à cause de cette infiltration qui me semblait bancale). Je compte bien me refaire le jeu un jour dans sa version Redux. Dommage que ça n'a pas pris sur toi.

Figment et Call of the Sea, sélectionnés tous deux sans les connaître mais parce qu'ils me faisaient chacun de l'oeil. Et je reste toujours très intéressée par des retours sur Tell me Why, que j'ai personnellement détesté. Quant à 11-11, c'est une très belle aventure, peut-être pour le prochain event !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

quasiment 20h sur Hollow Knight, pour moi c'est une semi-victoire, c'est rare que je lache autant de temps dans un jeu solo comme ca. Mon gros soucis avec ce jeu (mais que j'adore) c'est qu'on a AUCUNE IDEE d'où on en est quoi...Aucune idée si j'avance dans l'histoire ou pas (j'ai pour le moment shooté un mec qui dormait et il faut que j'en tue deux autres mais ils sont inaccessibles), quand je pense avancer, je tombe 9 fois sur 10 sur un boss secondaire optionnel ou un passage de plate forme retors, sur lequel je vais paumer 30min pour gagner un charme bidon.

Mais je persiste.

----------


## Woshee

> Y'a tricherie !!!! Woshee m'a filé des jeux beaucoup trop longs !!! C'est pour ça que l'équipe 4 se traine derrière tout le monde


Mouhahahaha!

----------


## Hyeud

Ok, il va vraiment falloir que je m'y essaye à ces jeux FS. J'ai juste fini en mode normal, donc tous les chapitres, je ne me souviens plus si j'ai fait le bonus, ce que j'avais trouvé vraiment dur, ce sont les "challenges" à faire le long de l'histoire, ça j'ai lâché l'affaire direct.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Bravo à l'équipe 1 qui l'emporte effectivement sur le fil, au nez et à la barbe de l'équipe 3 qui avait pourtant fait la course en tête.


 :Cigare: 




> Mais surtout : *bravo à tous pour un total de 85 JEUX TERMINÉS* !


 :;): 
Bravo à tous, on est pas loin d'une moyenne de 2,5 jeux finis par personne, cette édition a donc été un succès.




> Mon seul jumpscare est dû à mon fils qui s'est sournoisement approché de moi en plein jeu.


 :^_^: 
Quel enfant espiègle, ce petit Luke ...




> Ok, il va vraiment falloir que je m'y essaye à ces jeux *de FeSses*.


Rect ... ification ...  ::siffle:: 



 :tired: 


 :Cafe2:

----------


## La Chouette

> https://zupimages.net/up/22/36/iiiu.jpg
> 
> 
> https://zupimages.net/up/22/36/4rx8.jpg


Je m'occupe du topic, moi, pas du site  ::ninja::

----------


## channie

> Pour ma part ça s'est passé comme d'hab: peu de temps de jeu, suivit d'un "je termine mon jeu en cours puis je m'y attaque" sauf que mon jeu en cours est finalement beaucoup plus long que prévu et qu'en plus j'ai trop envie de pécho tous les achievements.
> 
> Je garde quand même ta liste installé channie, ne le prend pas personnellement elle est très bien. J'y jouerai un jour ou l'autre, merci.


Pas de stress ça m'a fait plaisir :]

Bravo à tous c'était carrément moins facile que ca en avait l'air :D

----------


## Dodo

Bonjour,
je suis un peu intrigué par votre opération, vous en relancez souvent ? C'est ouvert  tout le monde ?

----------


## Flad

> Bonjour,
> je suis un peu intrigué par votre opération, vous en relancez souvent ? C'est ouvert  tout le monde ?


Régulièrement.
Oui.

----------


## Boulingrin

Waaa comment on s'est fait coiffer au poteau l'équipe 3 à la toute fin !  ::huh:: 

Je savais que j'aurais dû finir Bayonetta...

Merci également pour cet event, j'ai passé un chouette été en mode geek (bon ça, c'est habituel) et sans trop dépenser (ça l'est moins !) ! Et merci à Supergounou pour ses choix éclairés qui m'ont permis quelques découvertes sympathiques  ::):

----------


## jopopoe

Tiens j'ai pas remercié *Augusthein* pour sa liste, alors qu'elle était clairement top !

Que des jeux intéressants et que j'avais envie de lancer, et la seule raison pour laquelle je ne les ai pas tous fait c'est un manque de temps assez conséquent.

Mais dès que j'aurai évacué le gros projet professionnel sur lequel je planche en ce moment, j'ai bien l'intention de me faire les deux jeux restants, qui me font tous les deux très envie !

----------


## La Chouette

> Bonjour,
> je suis un peu intrigué par votre opération, vous en relancez souvent ? C'est ouvert  tout le monde ?


C'est ouvert à tout le monde, et il y a généralement trois events par an (tu peux voir la liste complète avec les dates dans le premier post, ainsi que les règles). Si ça t'intéresse, n'hésite pas à t'inscrire sur le site et à préparer ta liste dès maintenant, ça évitera d'avoir à le faire en catastrophe la veille  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> ça évitera d'avoir à le faire en catastrophe la veille


Mais heu, tu veux tuer l'esprit de l'event ?  :Angry:

----------


## FoxDy

> Bonjour,
> je suis un peu intrigué par votre opération, vous en relancez souvent ? C'est ouvert  tout le monde ?


Ouiii, un nouveau participant !  ::lol::

----------


## maxtidus10

> C'est ouvert  tout le monde ?


Nous sommes une secte fermée, tu dois sacrifier 5 brebis sur l'hôtel du Démon Backlog et boire leur sang pour faire partie de l'event  ::P:

----------


## CornedBeer

> Nous sommes une secte fermée, tu dois sacrifier 5 brebis sur l'hôtel du Démon Backlog et boire leur sang pour faire partie de l'event


N'écoute pas ce type, ça c'est pour les bébés, en vrai pour faire parti de l'event faut lire toutes les entrées de la liste du backlog de *maxtidus10*.  ::ninja:: 
Sinon le prochain event devrait se dérouler à cheval sur les mois d'octobre et novembre. Rdv donc début octobre pour les préparatifs (choix du thème et des dates).  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> N'écoute pas ce type, ça c'est pour les bébés, en vrai pour faire parti de l'event faut lire toutes les entrées de la liste du backlog de *maxtidus10*. 
> Sinon le prochain event devrait se dérouler à cheval sur les mois d'octobre et novembre. Rdv donc début octobre pour les préparatifs (choix du thème et des dates).


Tu es un monstre ! Mon épreuve était moins restrictive !

----------


## Dodo

> Régulièrement.
> Oui.


Merci
bon ben je me suis inscrit pour la prochaine edition
vous avez une technique pour extraire vos listes de jeu steam epic ?

pour info le plugin enhancedsteam indiqué en page d'accueil semble avoir disparu de la toile

----------


## La Chouette

> Merci
> bon ben je me suis inscrit pour la prochaine edition
> vous avez une technique pour extraire vos listes de jeu steam epic ?
> 
> pour info le plugin enhancedsteam indiqué en page d'accueil semble avoir disparu de la toile


Effectivement, merci pour l'info, j'ai supprimé le lien. Y a bien Augmented Steam, mais il ne met pas le temps Howlongtobeat comme le faisait Enhanced Steam, donc moins utile dans le contexte de l'event.

Pour ta liste de jeux sur Steam, si tu te connectes sur navigateur, tu dois pouvoir tout récupérer par simple copier-coller. Ou sinon, le lien vers l'outil pour trier la bibliothèque Steam permet aussi d'exporter au format CSV. Epic, je ne sais pas si c'est faisable aussi ou s'il faut tout retranscrire à la main, vu que perso je n'y touche pas tant que j'ai pas encore un peu plus épongé mon backlog Steam.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Effectivement, merci pour l'info, j'ai supprimé le lien. Y a bien Augmented Steam, mais il ne met pas le temps Howlongtobeat comme le faisait Enhanced Steam, donc moins utile dans le contexte de l'event.


Si si il le fait:

----------


## La Chouette

> Si si il le fait:
> https://i.ibb.co/ZLxgkZj/Capture.png


J'ai l'option activée, mais je n'ai nulle part la donnée sur les pages du magasin. Ou alors je suis aveugle.

----------


## leeoneil

Sinon Backlog Assassin (BLAEO), ça marche toujours bien pour les jeux steam !

https://www.backlog-assassins.net

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai l'option activée, mais je n'ai nulle part la donnée sur les pages du magasin. Ou alors je suis aveugle.


C'est en bas à droite de la page, juste avant les évaluations:

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est en bas à droite de la page, juste avant les évaluations:
> https://i.ibb.co/cDyM1P9/Capture.png


Arf, apparemment, si y a pas assez de temps sur HLTB, ça ne s'affiche pas. Et comme par hasard, la page que j'avais sous la main était pour un jeu où y avait pas beaucoup de temps. Je rajoute le lien sur le premier post.

----------


## banditbandit

> Pour ta liste de jeux sur Steam, si tu te connectes sur navigateur, tu dois pouvoir tout récupérer par simple copier-coller. Ou sinon, le lien vers l'outil pour trier la bibliothèque Steam permet aussi d'exporter au format CSV.


Ah j'ignorais, j'ai du utiliser un vieux copier-coller et me battre avec un tableau excel.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Arf, apparemment, si y a pas assez de temps sur HLTB, ça ne s'affiche pas. Et comme par hasard, la page que j'avais sous la main était pour un jeu où y avait pas beaucoup de temps. Je rajoute le lien sur le premier post.


En effet, l'info n'est pas présente sur toutes les pages de jeux, il faut que les donner soient disponibles sur HLTB.

----------


## La Chouette

> En effet, l'info n'est pas présente sur toutes les pages de jeux, il faut que les donner soient disponibles sur HLTB.


Le truc, c'est qu'il y a des données sur HLTB pour le jeu pour lequel je regardais (I was a Teenage Exocolonist). C'est juste qu'il n'y en a apparemment pas assez pour que le plug-in en ait quelque chose à faire.

----------


## Dodo

et sinon je croyais que je devais recevoir un MP pour confirmer mon inscription, mais je n'ai rien recu sur CPC

----------


## sebarnolds

Le site est codé avec les pieds  ::ninja::  Généralement, les nouveaux se plaignent ici qu'ils n'ont rien reçu et un admin lit le message et fait ce qu'il faut  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

Enfin terminé Mad Max avec 3 semaines de retard. Pour le prochain event, il faut que j'ajoute une remarque pour les RPG et les open-words : je risque de faire un max de quêtes annexes et donc ces jeux ne rentrent pas dans le cadre de l'event, car trop longs.




> Moi, j'avais bien aimé et j'y ai joué l'année dernière il me semble.
> 
> Les combats devenaient assez bourrins, mais surtout sur la fin il me semble. Avant, il fallait le temps de monter en puissance. J'avais trouvé l'histoire sympathique.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> De mon côté, j'ai enfin terminé Mad Max. Pas enfin parce que c'était nul, mais enfin parce que c'était beaucoup plus long que ce à quoi je m'attendais (entre 55h et 60h).
> 
> J'ai pas fait le 100%, mais je ne dois pas en être très loin : j'ai gagné chaque course une fois, mais je n'ai pas cherché à remporté chaque course avec tous les véhicules proposés. Et il reste quelques défis que je n'ai pas faits. A part ça, j'ai fait toutes les missions annexes et tous les objectifs facultatifs.
> ...


Maintenant, je vais lancer Monkey Island 2 et quelques jeux plus simples et plus courts je pense. Si quelqu'un a des jeux de moins de 6h à proposer dans ma liste (ici, il faut filtrer sur la colonne C pour n'afficher que les vides), qu'il n'hésite surtout pas  ::):

----------


## Woshee

Bon, très content que ça t'ait bien plu quand même !

Et maintenant tu réclames des jeux hors event, quel aventurier !

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah clairement, j'aurais pas passé 60h dessus si je n'avais pas aimé  ::):  Après ça, il me faut des plus petits jeux pour changer. Et oui, mon backlog, j'y travaille en permanence !

----------


## FoxDy

Selon HowLongToBeat, le solo des Battlefield (1, 4 et V dans ta liste) se termine en environ 6h chacun. C'est peut-être l'occasion d'en boucler au moins un ?

Pour le reste, en passant le début de la liste ça donnerait (à partir des B, du moins  ::P: ) :
- Bleed 1 et 2.
- Bombslinger
- Bonbon ( ::blink:: ), moins d'1h même en le complétant à fond.
- Calico

Sinon ce que je te conseille dans ceux que je connais et qui respectent plus ou moins ta volonté de 6h :
- Devil May Cry 1, à faire et pas très long non plus.
- Prey, si c'est celui de 2006
- Sniper Elite V2
- Spirit of the North, un jeu que j'ai mais pas encore fait. Il m'a l'air sublime et très bon.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Ah clairement, j'aurais pas passé 60h dessus si je n'avais pas aimé  Après ça, il me faut des plus petits jeux pour changer. Et oui, mon backlog, j'y travaille en permanence !


Perso j'ai beau me dire "allé n'achète plus de jeu ce mois-ci", mon backlog s'engraisse de manière inéluctable. J'ai abandonné l'idée d'un jour le saigner.

----------


## Supergounou

> Si quelqu'un a des jeux de moins de 6h à proposer dans ma liste (ici, il faut filtrer sur la colonne C pour n'afficher que les vides), qu'il n'hésite surtout pas


*
Golf Peak*, c'est de la réflexion à la cool pas trop compliqué, et ça se torche en 2h max.

----------


## sebarnolds

Merci pour les conseils, je vais regarder à ça. Mais faut pas que j'oublie Monkey Island 2. Faut que je tienne, j'ai fort envie d'acheter le nouveau, mais j'y jouerai pas tout de suite. D'un autre côté, j'y jouerai fort probablement d'ici la fin de l'année et vu que le jeu semble avoir de bons retours, c'est peut-être l'occasion d'acheter un jeu "au prix fort"

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le Prey de 2006, je l'ai déjà fait. Je vais pas faire les Battlefield ni Devil May Cry maintenant, après ce gros AAA de Mad Max, des jeux "plus petits" me semblent plus appropriés.

----------


## CornedBeer

> *
> Golf Peak*, c'est de la réflexion à la cool pas trop compliqué, et ça se torche en 2h max.


J'appuie cette recommandation. 
Dans le même genre (réflexion détente, mais peut-être un peu plus dur), il y a *Swim Out*.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Alors, j'ai terminé *Bonbon*, un court jeu d'horreur chopé dans un bundle itch.io. Je n'ai rien compris et je suis pas sûr qu'il y ait grand chose à comprendre. Un peu nul et je déconseille, même si ça ne dure que 30 minutes à tout casser.


Au moins, il dégage de mon backlog  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais au moins il cessera de te les casser.  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah ah  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, j'ai tout laissé tomber parmi vos suggestions :
- *Bleed*, c'est trop technique pour moi  ::):  Je fais le bourrin, je fonce dans tout et je me fais démonter. J'ai fini le premier niveau, mais j'ai du mal sur le suivant.
- *Bombslinger*, c'est assez sympa, mais c'est un genre de jeux dont je ne suis pas fan (rogue-like ou rogue-lite selon moi). J'ai fait quand même quelques runs (une dizaine), mais je trouve qu'il n'y a pas assez d'items qui se débloquent...
- *Golf Peak*, je comprends pas. C'est chouette, mais j'ai fait une cinquantaine de niveaux sur les 120 et je commence à avoir du mal. Alors que bon, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il doit y avoir des tonnes de possibilités sur chaque niveau. C'est que je suis nul, on dirait.
- *Calico*, j'ai pas tenu 5 minutes. Après une petite intro plein de clipping, on doit mettre des meubles dans un café, mais c'est vraiment mal foutu. De toute façon, ça ne semble pas être mon genre de jeux.

Bon, ça n'a pas l'air d'être une franche réussite, mais mine de rien, ça en fait 5 qui dégagent de mon backlog et j'ai passé un bon moment sur Bombslinger et Golf Peak, c'est juste que j'arrête avant la fin.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon, ça n'a pas l'air d'être une franche réussite, mais mine de rien, ça en fait 5 qui dégagent de mon backlog et j'ai passé un bon moment sur Bombslinger et Golf Peak, c'est juste que j'arrête avant la fin.


Au moins ça réduit le backlog  ::P: 

Du coup, on continue ? *Glass Masquarade* pour rester dans le chill !

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai commencé Nightmares from the Deep 2, un "hidden object game". Pas si court que ça, mais ça change et il y a une histoire  ::):

----------


## CornedBeer

> Sinon le prochain event devrait se dérouler à cheval sur les mois d'octobre et novembre. Rdv donc début octobre pour les préparatifs (choix du thème et des dates).


Personne sur ce forum pour nous rappeler qu'on est déjà en octobre.  ::(: 
On se fait ça quand ? Des gens motivés dans l'assistance pour trouver un thème ?

----------


## Woshee

Pour être dans l'actualité: les économies ?

Je suis sûr qu'on peut avoir une mauvaise foi folle pour raccrocher des jeux qui sont bien loiiiiiiiin du thème. (jeu rétro: économie de moyens  ::ninja:: )

----------


## sebarnolds

C'est un coup à se choper tous les jeux d'un bundle itch.io à faire lors de l'event  ::P:

----------


## FoxDy

Pas certaine d'avoir du temps, mais comme d'hab je suis partante quand même !  :;): 

En idée de thème, ce qui me passe par la tête : 
- La traîtrise. 
- Univers coloré.
- Vampires (ou le classique Halloween, en cette période)
- voire Monstres, si on veut cibler quelque chose. 
- Jeu à vue isométrique.

----------


## maxtidus10

Pour le thème *économie* je trouve que c'est une bonne idée : ca peut à la fois contenir des jeux de gestion (ressources toussa), des jeux F2P/gratuits, et pour le coup c'est original.


Pour la période, on peut soit partir sur du classico : Novembre, soit vouloir que ça colle avec les vacances scolaires et faire durer ça du samedi 22 octobre au dimanche 27 Novembre ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> des jeux F2P/gratuits


Ouais, non merci.  ::P:

----------


## CornedBeer

> Ouais, non merci.


Même avis ici, mais on peut caser tous les jeux offerts au moins une fois sur l'Epic Game Store.  ::trollface::

----------


## FoxDy

La même, les F2P / jeux gratuits qui entreraient dans l'event, ça ne me botte pas.

----------


## sebarnolds

Oui, il faut rester sur des thèmes variés parce que 4 jeux F2P / gratuits ou de gestion, ça va vite être barbant. Sans compter que généralement, ça se fait pas en 4-6 heures.

----------


## La Chouette

Je rappelle que :
- un seul jeu doit correspondre au thème, pas la totalité, donc y a tout autant de diversité peu importe à quel point le thème est spécifique
- c'est vous qui faites vos listes, donc si vous y avez oublié un F2P, votre binôme est parfaitement en droit de vous le donner à faire (bien sûr, si vous n'en avez pas dans votre liste, votre binôme ne peut pas vous en donner, malgré leur gratuité, l'objectif est de vider le backlog, pas d'y ajouter des jeux)

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui attention, à la base dans l'event on ne donnait que 4 jeux (ça m'allait bien d'ailleurs), le thème de l'event c'est juste pour le 5eme jeu bonus de la liste, qui n'est meme pas obligatoire (si on ne voit aucun jeu qui colle à la thématique de l'event, on ne donne pas ce 5eme jeu à la liste et elle reste à 4).

----------


## banditbandit

5 jeux plus 1 bonus en été et c'était bien parce qu'on avait plus de temps, pratiquement deux mois.

Hélas je ne pense pas participer au prochain événement je vais essayé de me concentrer sur Plague Tale Requiem (j'espère) et d'autres sorties récentes, ou peut-être aussi du retro...   ::ninja::

----------


## FoxDy

> Je rappelle que :
> - un seul jeu doit correspondre au thème, pas la totalité, donc y a tout autant de diversité peu importe à quel point le thème est spécifique
> - c'est vous qui faites vos listes, donc si vous y avez oublié un F2P, votre binôme est parfaitement en droit de vous le donner à faire (bien sûr, si vous n'en avez pas dans votre liste, votre binôme ne peut pas vous en donner, malgré leur gratuité, l'objectif est de vider le backlog, pas d'y ajouter des jeux)


Oui c'est vrai, si quelqu'un souhaite ajouter des F2P à sa liste, il n'y a aucun problème à ça. J'ignore pourquoi j'imaginais autre chose au moment de poster mon désaccord.  ::lol::

----------


## Scylite

Sinon un event "Nourriture" ?

----------


## doggy d

En ces temps mouvementés et moroses, n'avons-nous pas besoin d'amour, de paix, de couleurs, de rire... Voilà des thèmes potentiels  ::wub::

----------


## pierrecastor

Les jeux des bizoux ? Les jeux de l'amour ?

----------


## Hyeud

> Les jeux des bizoux ? Les jeux de l'amour ?


Tout le monde n'a pas un VN Baalimien dans sa ludothèque.  ::ninja::

----------


## pierrecastor

::P:  .

----------


## Augusthein

Quelques propositions de thèmes :

- Sobriété
- Antéchrist
- Moutarde

(drôle de rentrée)

Une idée des dates de l'event ?

----------


## maxtidus10

D'avance, pardon !

----------


## Supergounou

Ne jamais dire jamais, j'ai fini un jeu du précédent event !  ::lol:: 




> *El Hijo - A Wild West Tale* (2020)
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...66.600x338.jpg
> 
> Infiltration-lite. Dans une ambiance western... VENGEANCE !!!
> 
> El Hijo est un jeu d'infiltration vue de dessus très classique où l'on incarne un enfant qui va devoir se faufiler dans une bonne trentaine de niveaux d'un point A à un point B en tâchant de ne pas se faire voir. Pour cela, le joueur va passer de zone d'ombre en zone d'ombre, se cacher dans des vases, utiliser des objets qu'on débloque au fur et à mesure de l'aventure afin d'attirer l'attention des maychants ou les détourner de leur chemin de garde.
> 
> Et... c'est tout. El Hijo est vraiment un jeu light, jamais difficile (c'est blindé de checkpoint), plutôt répétitif, assez mignon dans son design, un peu trop long (12h à 100%, c'est à dire qu'il faut bien fouiller les niveaux et les réussir sans se faire attraper) et vraiment beaucoup trop classique. L'histoire est simplette, les situations peuvent faire sourire mais tout juste avec un petit revers des lèvres. Pour dire, afin de ne pas être écœuré, j'ai choisi de faire un niveau par jour, ni plus ni moins. Il m'a donc fallu 1 mois pour boucler le jeu, et à ce rythme c'est passé plutôt bien mais sans plus.
> ...

----------


## sebarnolds

> D'avance, pardon !
> 
> https://zupimages.net/up/22/41/c533.png


Ah ah, j'en ai moins : il m'en reste 916  ::P: 

Et il va falloir bien choisir mes jeux pour le prochain event : j'en ai fait deux sur l'event de juillet-août alors que je viens d'en finir 6 en moins d'un mois !

----------


## darkvador

J'ai fini *SOMA* du précédent event, il ne fait pas réellement peur (pas de jumpscare ou presque) mais l'ambiance est oppressante. En tout cas c'est une belle aventure, je suis content de l'avoir fini.



Spoiler Alert! 


Par contre je n'aurai pas mis la seconde fin, la première était suffisante pour moi, finir le jeu en étant la mauvaise copie c'était marquant

----------


## jopopoe

Spoiler Alert! 


Idem j'avais pas du tout aimé l'épilogue, la noirceur de la première fin étant juste parfaite pour conclure cette expérience traumatisante  :Emo:

----------


## maxtidus10

Sinon pour les dates, on se met d'accord pour ouvrir les inscriptions ? On fait le classico mois de Novembre ? Ou on commence à la fin de la semaine ?

----------


## Flad

Les vacances scolaires commencent fin de semaine prochaine, ça peut donner le coup d'envoi.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ouais.

Plus qu'à trouver un admin qui n'ait pas la flemme de s'en occuper.  ::ninja::

----------


## CornedBeer

> Ouais.
> 
> Plus qu'à trouver un admin qui n'ait pas la flemme de s'en occuper.


Ça m'a l'air bien mal parti ...  :Cafe2:

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai l'impression qu'il vous manque du personnel  ::siffle::

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais mais tu es trop clivant toi !

----------


## Kulfy

Je me charge de créer l'event dans la soirée. 
Mais oui, c'est sûr que s'il y a un (des ?) volontaire(s) pour intégrer l'équipe admin du backlog event, ils seront je pense les bienvenus.

Parmi les suggestions sur les dernières pages, j'ai bien aimé celle de maxtidus, c'est donc parti pour le thème *Economie*. Si ça ne vous plait pas, vous avez encore quelques minutes pour me faire changer d'avis !

----------


## Nono

> J'ai fini *SOMA* du précédent event, il ne fait pas réellement peur (pas de jumpscare ou presque) mais l'ambiance est oppressante. En tout cas c'est une belle aventure, je suis content de l'avoir fini.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Par contre je n'aurai pas mis la seconde fin, la première était suffisante pour moi, finir le jeu en étant la mauvaise copie c'était marquant




Spoiler Alert! 


Je suis d'accord avec toi, ça fait un peu comme les happy end ajoutées de force dans les films de Terry Gilliam, pour que le public puisse finir son pop corn paisiblement.

Cependant, le jeu parle de la disparition de l'humanité tout du long.
Se rendre compte qu'il n'en reste plus qu'une sorte de monde virtuel qui se ballade dans un disque dur dans l'espace, ça reste suffisamment pessimiste pour être acceptable (mais certes moins bien).
Et puis faire perdurer un monde virtuel au delà de l'humanité, pour des devs de jeu vidéo, ça montre tout de même une certaine ambition (ou auto-dérision, c'est selon).

----------


## Supergounou

> Ouais mais tu es trop clivant toi !


Ah oui c'est vrai  ::sad::

----------


## Kulfy

Les inscriptions pour le prochain event sont déclarées ouvertes : https://www.cpc-backlog-event.geekpa...event/economie
Plus qu'une semaine pour terminer votre gros RPG en cours histoire de libérer un peu de temps sur le mois prochain  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci Kulfy.  :;):

----------


## CornedBeer

> Les inscriptions pour le prochain event sont déclarées ouvertes


Merci Kulfy !
Désolé je manque de temps en ce moment, sinon ça aurait été avec plaisir de filer un coup de main pour le texte.

Pensez à mettre à jour votre backlog (ou au moins enlever les jeux finis lors du précédent event  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## sebarnolds

Merci, je me suis inscrit. Je viens de recommencer Syberia, premier du nom. A priori, ça ne devrait pas me prendre trop de temps pour le finir et j'aurai du temps pour l'event  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je passe mon tour pour cet event, vu que je pars en vacances dès samedi, loin du PC, j'aurais du mal à faire le choix des jeux pour mon binôme. Et de toute façon je suis déjà bien lancé sur plusieurs gros jeux, j'aurai pas le temps d'en commencer des nouveaux dans le mois qui vient.

----------


## Kaelis

Merci pour l'organisation, cette fois-ci je devrais être dispo  ::):

----------


## doggy d

Inscrit !

----------


## LanFy

Je viens de m'inscrire mais par contre j'aurai moins de temps de jeu ce coup ci, je l'ai indiqué sur mon profil du site de l'event.

----------


## banditbandit

Un Event basé sur l'économie et pourquoi pas l'inflation pendant que vous y êtes !?  ::huh::

----------


## jopopoe

Inscrit, avec un petit disclaimer sur mon profil pour limiter la durée des jeux.
Comme dit là-bas, j'ai très peu de temps pour jouer mais envie de participer quand même !

----------


## FoxDy

Inscrite.
Bon courage à celle ou celui qui devra me choisir un jeu dans le thème.  ::siffle::

----------


## leeoneil

> Plus qu'une semaine pour terminer votre gros RPG en cours histoire de libérer un peu de temps sur le mois prochain


Rah c'est exactement ça en plus, je viens de commencer un RPG comme un nul !  ::P:

----------


## Kulfy

Je suis en plein milieu de l'acte II de Pillars of Eternity, donc bon, tu ne seras pas le seul  ::ninja::

----------


## LanFy

Je venais de relancer Cyberpunk. Je pense que ça attendra la fin de l'event pour me remettre dedans...

----------


## maxtidus10

Inscrit aussi, allé on laisse le topic tout en haut durant les inscriptions, faites la pub à vos amis (moi j'en ai pas)  ::P:

----------


## Scylite

Inscrit & impatient !

----------


## Augusthein

La même

----------


## saelix

Inscrite pour ce nouvel event !

Je n'étais pas revenue faire le bilan du dernier, finalement je n'avais pu terminer que Superhot. Je n'ai pas trop accroché à Ape Out, même avec le casque, je n'ai pas réussi à passer en mode flow. Et impossible de jouer à Hob ou à Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden puisqu'ils plantaient systématiquement sur mon ordi  :<_<:  J'avais lancé Life is Strange mais je n'étais pas trop dans le mood, je le reprendrai une autre fois.

J'espère donc faire mieux pour cet event ! Je suis en train de mettre à jour mon Google Docs avec la liste de mes jeux  ::):

----------


## wcxd

Salut, je viens de me créer un compte pour participer à mon 1er event.
Je sais pas s'il est nécessaire de le préciser ici pour recevoir le code via MP mais dans le doute  ::P:

----------


## Kulfy

Non, tu fais bien  :^_^: 
Je t'ai transmis le code par MP

----------


## doggy d

> Inscrite.
> Bon courage à celle ou celui qui devra me choisir un jeu dans le thème.


Rapide recherche de définition sur google pour "économie" :
_1. Bonne administration des richesses matérielles (d'une maison, d'un État).
2. Organisation des éléments, des parties (d'un ensemble) ; manière dont sont distribuées les parties._

Selon la définition 2, recharger son shotgun et compter les balles restent dans le thème  ::siffle::

----------


## wcxd

> Non, tu fais bien 
> Je t'ai transmis le code par MP


Merci  ::):

----------


## LanFy

> Selon la définition 2, recharger son shotgun et compter les balles restent dans le thèmes


 ::P: 
On peut aussi imaginer que les économies de moyens sont un thème à part entière, on va donc pouvoir donner des jeux de merdes  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Ça va nous changer...  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Je peux aider en admin si jamais y a besoin.

----------


## FoxDy

> Rapide recherche de définition sur google pour "économie" :
> _1. Bonne administration des richesses matérielles (d'une maison, d'un État).
> 2. Organisation des éléments, des parties (d'un ensemble) ; manière dont sont distribuées les parties._
> 
> Selon la définition 2, recharger son shotgun et compter les balles restent dans le thèmes


Mmmh, vive l'économie.  :Bave:

----------


## jopopoe

Ma partie préférée de l'event : les raisonnements blindés de mauvaise foi pour justifier que tel ou tel jeu colle au thème  :Bave:

----------


## Franky Mikey

S'il y a des *NOUVEAUX* comme wcxd, merci de laisser un message ici pour qu'on pense à valider votre inscription.  ::):

----------


## Dodo

Hello
je veux bien en etre (ca sera mon premier event, donc je risque de bouletiser un peu au début). Du coup j'ai fait la manip sur le site qui doit etre bonne

----------


## FoxDy

> Hello
> je veux bien en etre (ca sera mon premier event, donc je risque de bouletiser un peu au début)


Comme en jouant à Call of Duty alors qu'on t'a proposé Call of Cthulhu, mais que t'étais sûr que c'était Call of Duty ?  :tired: 

Attention, ça pourrait te coûter cher.

----------


## LePoulpe

> Comme en jouant à Call of Duty alors qu'on t'a proposé Call of Cthulhu, mais que t'étais sûr que c'était Call of Duty ? 
> 
> Attention, ça pourrait te coûter cher.


Rohhhhh le bousier ! Il a voulu duper les coins !  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

Allez hop, j'aurai probablement pas le temps de jouer à trouzemille trucs mais inscrit quand même.

----------


## FoxDy

Viiite, vivement ce soir, déjà hâte avoir ma liste pour en tâter un dimanche !

----------


## CornedBeer

Pardi ça commence déjà ce soir ...
J'hésite encore à participer, mon mois de novembre est blindé, je risque de faire chou blanc ...

----------


## maxtidus10

> Pardi ça commence déjà ce soir ...
> J'hésite encore à participer, mon mois de novembre est blindé, je risque de faire chou blanc ...


Fais comme moi, et pars du principe que tu n'en feras qu'un, et que si besoin, tu fais juste celui qui se finit en moins de 5h. C'est faisable meme en étant surbooké sur un mois.

----------


## Woshee

Bon allez j'hésitais aussi mais bingo.
C'est vrai, j'ai juste commencé No Man's Sky, trois fois rien  ::ninja::

----------


## CornedBeer

> Fais comme moi, et pars du principe que tu n'en feras qu'un, et que si besoin, tu fais juste celui qui se finit en moins de 5h. C'est faisable meme en étant surbooké sur un mois.


Allez, c'est fait.
En espérant ne pas tomber sur vos listes de l'horreur, j'ai prévu de faire autre chose ce week-end ...  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Bon allez j'hésitais aussi mais bingo.
> C'est vrai, j'ai juste commencé No Man's Sky, trois fois rien


J'espère choisir pour toi, je te prendrai des jeux rapides à faire comme The Witcher 3, Pathfinder ou encore Mad Max  ::P:

----------


## FoxDy

Mais oui, faut s'inscrire même si la participation n'est pas certaine à cause de ce foutu manque de temps. Au mieux on en termine au moins un, avec le plaisir du "hasard" de l'évènement en prime ; au pire ça donnera peut-être des idées / envies pour après.

----------


## Woshee

> J'espère choisir pour toi, je te prendrai des jeux rapides à faire comme The Witcher 3, Pathfinder ou encore Mad Max


Maieuh  :Emo: 

C'pas beau de vouloir se venger  ::P:

----------


## maxtidus10

Je rappelle que même si vous tombez sur mon backlog gigantesque, rien ne vous oblige à le parcourir entièrement, une fois que vous avez vu 5 jeux que vous appréciez dans la liste, respectant les règles de l'event (allégées même pour moi si vous lisez mon profil), vous pouvez vous arrêter là. Pas besoin de tout parcourir pour trouver 4/5 jeux sympa dans le tas^^

----------


## Kaelis

Suffit de prendre TES III, IV et V pour avoir les trois premiers jeux, ça va très vite.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Suffit de prendre TES III, IV et V pour avoir les trois premiers jeux, ça va très vite.


Il doit bien y avoir un mod pour finir les 3 jeux en 5 minutes^^

----------


## Kulfy

Et...c'est parti pour ce nouvel évent, vos binômes vous ont été attribués !



Pour rappel, s'il y a des retardataires, n'hésitez pas à vous signaler, on pourra vous rajouter manuellement.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quoi, déjà ?  ::o:  :Pouah:  :Sweat: 

Je pensais avoir encore la soirée devant moi pour mettre à jour ma listeuuuh.
Du coup je m'étais pas encore inscrit.

----------


## Kulfy

@darkvador : Quand tu dis "J'ai le bundle itch.io aussi", tu parles de celui du "Bundle for Racial Justice and Equality" ou de celui pour l'Ukraine ?
Je t'invite à faire une collection sur itch avec les jeux qui t'intéressent (ex : https://itch.io/c/933222/must-play) si tu veux qu'on y regarde, car sinon c'est vraiment la zone là-dedans.

@Franky : Ah désolé, je n'étais pas sûr de pouvoir m'en occuper plus tard dans la soirée, donc j'ai lancé en sortant du boulot  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Quoi, déjà ? 
> 
> Je pensais avoir encore la soirée devant moi pour mettre à jour ma listeuuuh.
> Du coup je m'étais pas encore inscrit.


Quelqu'un serait volontaire pour choisir mes jeux lorsque je me rajouterai à l'event ?  ::): 

Et je suis bien entendu dispo pour choisir les jeux du prochain retardataire.

----------


## FoxDy

Pour *La Chouette* :

- *Deiland* : jeu d'aventure dans ma liste également et qui semble très intéressant. 
- *Deponia* : histoire d'entamer la Complete Journey par le premier opus et voir si tu accroches. Personnellement, j'ai détesté, je n'accroche définitivement pas aux jeux de chez Daedalic.
- *Half-Life* : étonnée de le voir dans ta liste des non-terminés. Un classique à faire absolument !
- *A Story About My Uncle* : connaît pas, mais apparemment un bon jeu. Curieuse d'avoir un retour de ta part dessus, il m'intrigue maintenant. 
- *Surviving Mars (jeu de l'event)* : un jeu de gestion, on ne peut plus dans le thème, non ?  ::P:  Il va te falloir économiser les bonnes ressources et gérer tes économies - ne serait-ce qu'au début - pour t'assurer une colonisation efficace de la planète rouge. *Un challenge tout de même pour ce type de jeu interminable* -> débloquer les 5 premiers échelons (de Scanner une anomalie au Premier humain sur Mars). J'espère qu'il te plaira autant qu'à moi, un jeu que j'adore.

En espérant que ça te convienne ! J'ai pioché divers genres, me semble qu'il y a de quoi faire entre du jeu court et un peu plus long. J'avoue, j'ai hésité à te mettre du Saint's Row 2.  ::siffle:: 

Plus qu'à attendre (impatiemment, ahum) la liste que me fera Mofet.

----------


## Kulfy

Pour *darkvador* :

- *LOST EMBER - VR Edition* (6h) : Un jeu VR, comme demandé.
- *Cosmic Trip* (5h) : Un autre jeu VR. J'ai choisi parmi ceux qui me semblaient le moins pire, j'espère que ça ira   ::ninja:: 
- *The Sexy Brutale* (7h) : Jeu d'aventure qui me donne bien envie.
- *A Short Hike* (2h) : C'est très court, c'est très bien. Fonce.
- *Fortune-499* (4.5h) : Jeu du thème ! Une fois que tu auras fait fortune(499), plus besoin d'économies   :B): 

A short hike et Fortune-499 étaient dans les deux bundles itch, donc ça devrait le faire, quel que soit lequel tu as !
Ps : Rajoute-toi une catégorie VR sur BLAEO, ce serait plus pratique si tu veux qu'on te choisisse des jeux de ce type. J'ai filtré sur tes jeux VR via lorenzostanco.com pour récupérer la liste.

----------


## Augusthein

Pour *CornedBeer*, avec des jeux courts en priorité donc :

- *Superhot* : Tu me l'avais donné à faire au précédent Event, et ça a été une belle petite claque de 2,5 heures d'après HLTB (j'y ai probablement passé plus de temps, mais on reste dans les clous), du coup je te renvoie l'ascenseur.
- *Journey* : Ça dure 2 heures et tu vas chialer.
- *Brothers* : Ça dure 3 heures et tu vas chialer.
- *Rayman Origins* : Un peu plus long que les autres mais tu l'as déjà commencé. J'y avais joué sans le finir et j'ai récemment lancé sa très bonne suite Legend.

Et le jeu-thème de l'Event est *Metal Gear Solid*, parce que si j'en crois la dernière émission de CPC, Kojima a fait une thèse en *économie* (et en géopolitique). Quel homme !

*Franky Mikey* je veux bien choisir tes jeux si tu veux (à moins qu'il y ait d'autres retardataires d'ici là).

----------


## La Chouette

> Pour *La Chouette*


Ca me va, on verra bien combien j'en finis, surtout que Monster Roadtrip est sorti aujourd'hui et que je l'attendais avec impatience.

Pour *Supergounou* :

*Adventures of Shuggy* : un puzzle platformer 2D assez court, pas incroyable, mais divertissant.

*Children of Morta* : un roguelite sympa, pas trop long pour le genre

*Eliza* : un visual novel par Zachtronics que j'ai beaucoup aimé

*Sonic Mania* : j'ai pas aimé du tout, mais il parait qu'il est très bon

*Pawnbarian* : un très bon rogue-like tour par tour inspiré des échecs, je considère que le finir c'est finir la chaîne 0 (donc les trois donjons en difficulté de base) avec les 6 persos, ça c'est pour le thème, puisque chaque tour passé te fait gagner une pièce de moins à la fin de l'étage, mettant à mal tes finances !

----------


## wcxd

Pour *Kaelis* :


*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* (3.5h) : jeu très poétique, pas très difficile, quelques petits puzzles à résoudre. Un peu triste par contre.
*Fight'N Rage* (3.5h) : Superbe beat em up, sans doute le meilleur de ces dernières années avec SoR4. Il n'est pas facile mais j'ai vu que tu avais torché entièrement SoR4 donc ça devrait aller ! Il fait aussi office de jeu-thème, car tu vas devoir _économiser_ des pièces de monnaie pour pouvoir acheter des nouveaux modes de jeu, des nouveaux persos, des cosmétiques...
*STRIDER™ / ストライダー飛竜®* (6h) : Metroidvania de Capcom, un personnage iconique !
*Shadowrun Returns* (12h) : j'ai vu que tu étais un peu branché cRPG (underRail), donc je t'en ai choisi un light pour cet event. Loin d'être touffu, il vaut surtout le coup pour son univers original.
*Door Kickers* (8h) : un jeu tactique histoire de varier les plaisirs ! À toi les joies de planifier les interventions de ton escouade pour arrêter les méchants !



J'espère que ma sélection te plaira, ce sont que des jeux que j'ai bien aimés !

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour *Supergounou* :


3 jeux que je ne connais pas, c'est pas mal !  ::): 
Merci beaucoup. 

Dodo, je m'occupe de ton cas dans la soirée !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> *Franky Mikey* je veux bien choisir tes jeux si tu veux (à moins qu'il y ait d'autres retardataires d'ici là).


Super, merci ! J'ai mis à jour mon profil et ma liste, et je me suis rajouté à l'event dans la foulée. Tu devrais normalement avoir la main sur ma sélection.  :;):

----------


## LanFy

*wcxd* : Alors faire une liste avec des jeux qui permettent des sessions de 30 minutes et une liste qui contient moins de 50 jeux, c'est assez sport comme challenge quand même...

Du coup, je tente mais je ne te promets rien :
*Wonder Boy The Dragon's Trap* (5h / 7H) : 3e épisode des Wonder Boy, j'ai beaucoup aimé les graphismes remasterisés qu'ils ont réalisés avec cette version.
*While True : learn()* (7,5H / 14H) : Celui là c'est une de mes belles surprises de l'an dernier. C'est une bonne approche pour expliquer ce qu'est le machine learning puis bon... Y A DES CHATS!
*Salt and Sanctuary* (16H / 30H) : Celui ci c'est plus son style graphique qui me le fait te proposer. Aucune idée de ce qu'il vaut mais il a l'air d'avoir été bien noté.
*The Long Dark* (20,5H / 227H) : Lui, je l'ai testé et tu peux être tranquille, tu pourras faire tes sessions de 30 minutes. Tu sors la journée, tu te mets au chaud la nuit (moment où sauvegarder du coup). Par contre faut pas te louper, car le froid, lui il te loupera pas!

Le jeu thème : *Turnip Boy Commits Tax Evasion* (2H / 3H) : Aucune idée de ce que ça peut donner celui là, quand je l'ai vu sur ta liste de jeu, je suis aller regarder à quoi ça ressemblait, et ça avait l'air tellement WTF! Tu incarne un navet et tu fraude le FISC  ::trollface::

----------


## Mofet

Ma liste pour *FoxDy* :

*Deiland* (10h 1/2) : *Jeu du thème* (économie de réflexion car Foxdy l'a pick pour La Chouette en disant que le jeu avait l'air intéressant)

*The Talos-Principle* (16h) : Une référence à faire dans les jeux d'énigmes.

*Metro: Last Light Redux* (9h1/2) : Une chouette réédition pour ce fps dans une ambiance d'apocalypse.

*Child of Light* (11h) : Un jeu de plateforme avec une DA intéressante.

*Vampyr* (17h) : Un rpg avec un vampire docteur sur fond de première guerre mondiale.

----------


## FoxDy

> Ma liste pour *FoxDy* :
> 
> *Deiland* (10h 1/2) : *Jeu du thème* (économie de réflexion car Foxdy l'a pick pour La Chouette en disant que le jeu avait l'air intéressant)


 ::XD:: 

Merci Mofet !

----------


## Kulfy

> Le jeu thème : *Turnip Boy Commits Tax Evasion* (2H / 3H) : Aucune idée de ce que ça peut donner celui là, quand je l'ai vu sur ta liste de jeu, je suis aller regarder à quoi ça ressemblait, et ça avait l'air tellement WTF! Tu incarne un navet et tu fraude le FISC




Mais  ::XD::

----------


## Woshee

Pour parpaingue !

Tu me diras si jamais j'en ai sélectionné certains auxquels tu as déjà joué:

*Return of the Obra Dinn* (~9h): Le jeu de l'event, puisque le développeur a économisé en n'incluant pas de texture dans le jeu  ::ninja:: 
J'en ai beaucoup entendu parlé sans l'avoir fait comme un jeu d'enquête absolument génial.

*Outlaws* (~7h): Une Madeleine de Proust qui a sûrement mal vieilli, mais tant pis (pour toi  ::P: ) Doom chez les cowboys !

*Mother Russia Bleeds* (~5h): Un beat-em-up néo rétro qui a très bonne presse.

*The next Penelope* (~4h): Un mix de Micro-Machine et de Shoot-em-up hyper dynamique.

*Stephen's Sausage Roll* (~30h  :WTF: ): Je suis pas sûr que j'avais entendu parlé de ce jeu avant. Les avis sont vraiment unanimes, c'est visiblement un excellent puzzle game, mais un peu long à finir dirait on. Mais tant pis, les autres sont courts, j'accepterai un "jusqu'à ce que tu en aies marre"

----------


## LanFy

C'est de ma faute si il est dans sa liste de jeux?  ::(: 

Pour la peine il ira hacker des distributeurs dans Watch Dogs 2.

----------


## Augusthein

Ma liste pour *Franky Miney* :

*Paradise Killer* : Je n'y ai pas joué mais j'en ai entendu énormément de bien.

*Hitman* : Concept à la _Un Jour sans fin_ absolument génial, et pour ceux qui n'accrochent pas la campagne peut être terminée en une soirée.

*Bad North* : Petit jeu de stratégie rapide un peu trop méconnu.

*Desperados III* : Pas fait celui-là mais j'avais bien aimé les premières heures de Shadow Tactics (qui est sur mon backlog d'ailleurs).

*Frostpunk* : Parce que ça se passe dans un monde où la quasi totalité de l'humanité est morte gelée, ce qui ne doit pas être terrible pour *l'économie.* ::'(:

----------


## CornedBeer

> Pour *CornedBeer*, avec des jeux courts en priorité donc


Merci !
Tu as sélectionné les bons jeux :
- Brothers était dans ma sélection de l'été et je l'ai commencé depuis, malheureusement je ne suis pas allé bien loin par faute de temps libre. Je vais pouvoir m'y attarder dans le cadre de l'event.
- Mofet me tanne pour que je fasse Journey depuis un bon moment, ce sera peut-être l'occasion de le faire, au pire je le ferais hors event pendant les vacances de Noël 
- Rayman Origins, je l'ai commencé j'avais pas encore de rejeton. Maintenant j'en ai deux. Il est temps que je le boucle.
- Superhot, c'est peut-être un des seuls FPS que je pourrais faire sur le Steam Deck, j'ai énormément de mal à être précis avec les sticks, le gameplay de celui-ci me permettra sûrement de m'exercer.
- MGS, c'est pour ma culture, je le ferais très probablement pas maintenant, mais je le note dans mes jeux à faire en priorité hors event.

@pierrecastor : je finalise ta liste après le dîner, tu auras ça ce soir.




> C'est de ma faute si il est dans sa liste de jeux? 
> 
> Pour la peine il ira hacker des distributeurs dans Watch Dogs 2.


Non ça c'est la suite, celui sur l'évasion fiscale est bien sorti et disponible.

----------


## Woshee

> - Superhot, c'est peut-être un des seuls FPS que je pourrais faire sur le Steam Deck, j'ai énormément de mal à être précis avec les sticks, le gameplay de celui-ci me permettra sûrement de m'exercer.


Mais t'as des trackpads bien plus précis que des sticks malheureux, faut t'en servir! Et même un gyroscope !

----------


## LanFy

> Merci !
> Tu as sélectionné les bons jeux :
> - Brothers était dans ma sélection de l'été et je l'ai commencé depuis, malheureusement je ne suis pas allé bien loin par faute de temps libre. Je vais pouvoir m'y attarder dans le cadre de l'event.
> - Mofet me tanne pour que je fasse Journey depuis un bon moment, ce sera peut-être l'occasion de le faire, au pire je le ferais hors event pendant les vacances de Noël 
> - Rayman Origins, je l'ai commencé j'avais pas encore de rejeton. Maintenant j'en ai deux. Il est temps que je le boucle.
> - Superhot, c'est peut-être un des seuls FPS que je pourrais faire sur le Steam Deck, j'ai énormément de mal à être précis avec les sticks, le gameplay de celui-ci me permettra sûrement de m'exercer.
> - MGS, c'est pour ma culture, je le ferais très probablement pas maintenant, mais je le note dans mes jeux à faire en priorité hors event.
> 
> @pierrecastor : je finalise ta liste après le dîner, tu auras ça ce soir.
> ...


 :haha:

----------


## Flad

> Je rappelle que même si vous tombez sur mon backlog gigantesque, rien ne vous oblige à le parcourir entièrement, une fois que vous avez vu 5 jeux que vous appréciez dans la liste, respectant les règles de l'event (allégées même pour moi si vous lisez mon profil), vous pouvez vous arrêter là. Pas besoin de tout parcourir pour trouver 4/5 jeux sympa dans le tas^^


Je fais ce que je veux okay ?! 
Et donc voici ma sélection "aux ptis ognons" : 
- *A Normal Lost Phone* (fiction interactive - env. 1h30 selon HLT :B):  ;
- *Call of Juarez Gunslinger* (FPS Western - env. 5h selon HLT :B):  ;
- *A Plague Tale: Innocence* (aventure - env. 10h30 selon HLT :B):  ;
- *Chroma Squad* (tactical rpg - env. 12h30 selon HLT :B):  ;
- *Terraforming Mars* (jeu de société - objectif réussir au moins 1 fois le défi solo avec les paramètres de base/sans extension) => jeu dans le thème parce que pour terraformer en 14 générations, faut savoir économiser au bon moment !

Si la liste te convient, j'attends ton go ici même pour la mettre sur le site.

Enjoy !

----------


## Supergounou

Pour toi, *Dodo*, du classique, mais de l'excellence:

*Portal*: le classique du FPS puzzle, jamais inégalé.*The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition*: le classique du point'n'click, une œuvre d'art.*Celeste*: le classique de la plateforme. C'est dur, mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon !*Hyper Light Drifter*: le classique du... un superbe jeu quoi, tant dans son esthétique que dans son gameplay*SteamWorld Heist*: le jeu du thème, parce que _capitalism bitch_. Une sorte de stratégie tour par tour très bien ficelé.

En espérant que ça te plaise !

----------


## maxtidus10

> Je fais ce que je veux okay ?! 
> Et donc voici ma sélection "aux ptis ognons" : 
> - *A Normal Lost Phone* (fiction interactive - env. 1h30 selon HLT ;
> - *Call of Juarez Gunslinger* (FPS Western - env. 5h selon HLT ;
> - *A Plague Tale: Innocence* (aventure - env. 10h30 selon HLT ;
> - *Chroma Squad* (tactical rpg - env. 12h30 selon HLT ;
> - *Terraforming Mars* (jeu de société - objectif réussir au moins 1 fois le défi solo avec les paramètres de base/sans extension) => jeu dans le thème parce que pour terraformer en 14 générations, faut savoir économiser au bon moment !
> 
> Si la liste te convient, j'attends ton go ici même pour la mettre sur le site.
> ...


Super merci beaucoup ! Déjà, je fais une journée jeu de plateau demain, et on va bien saigner terraforming mars comme d'hab^^ Peut être que dans la foulée, je me lancerai la version JV  ::): 
Sinon tous les jeux me tentent bien et pourtant je me dois de n'en choisir qu'un (principe perso^^), je verrai entre call of juarez ou A plague tale en fonction de mon temps dispo  ::): 

PS, il faudra que tu pense à les mettre sur les site  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

> Pour parpaingue !
> 
> *Return of the Obra Dinn* (~9h): Le jeu de l'event, puisque le développeur a économisé en n'incluant pas de texture dans le jeu 
> J'en ai beaucoup entendu parlé sans l'avoir fait comme un jeu d'enquête absolument génial.


Holy shaïte, j'ai oublié d'enlever Obra Dinn de la liste, je l'ai fait assez récemment et c'était sympa en plus, même si parfois un poil trop tarabiscoté. Désolé pour le coup. Le reste est bon et varié en plus.

Pour *doudou1408*

Strider : whoosh shbam ninjaaaaaaaaaaa (~5h)
Mini Healer : HEAL HEAL HEAL HEAL (~10h apparemment ?)
Portal 2 (~8h) : Ben alors on a pas fait ses classiques ? Objectif au choix le solo ou le coop si tu trouves un complice
DEFCON  (~1h) : La guerre nucléaire totale c'est d'actualité
Northgard (~15h mais potentiellement bien plus): jeu du thème. Un poil long mais j'ai pas trouvé grand chose d'autre et ça reste moins long que Cities Skyline. Objectif principal : faire mumuse avec quelques heures pour tester.

----------


## Woshee

> Holy shaïte, j'ai oublié d'enlever Obra Dinn de la liste, je l'ai fait assez récemment et c'était sympa en plus, même si parfois un poil trop tarabiscoté. Désolé pour le coup. Le reste est bon et varié en plus.


 :tired: 

Du coup par *économie*, je reprends un jeu que j'avais donné lors du dernier event  ::P: 
*The Procession to Calvary*, un PnC qui peut se finir en 10 minutes ou en quelques heures suivant l'orientation qu'on prend. Le tout enrobé d'animation qui rappelle celles des Monty Python.

----------


## maxtidus10

Pour Scylite :

*Octodad : Dadliest Catch* (2-4h) : Un jeu que j’ai beaucoup aimé faire. On a tous déjà vu le jeu tourner, on connait le principe, et ça reste un vrai petit plaisir à parcourir, les contrôles sont finalement assez rapides à prendre en main (du moins avec la manette), et je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j’en garde un souvenir presque émouvant.

*Superhot* (2-5h) : Un jeeu qu’il est cool, qu’il te fait te sentir comme Néo dans Matrix, et en même temps qui te fait sentir gros cerveau quand tu réussi les tableaux les plus complexes. Un des rares puzzle game qui, en plus d’être satisfaisant, a un côté cool.

*Rayman Legends* (10-16h) : Il fait parti de mon top 5 des meilleurs jeux de plate-formes auxquels j’ai joué dans ma vie, aux côté de DK country tropical Freeze ou de Celeste qui sont dans des styles totalement différent chacun. Un vrai plaisir à parcourir (les niveau musicaux (L)).

*Bioshock 2 Remastered* (10-15h) : Parmi les 3 Bioshock, celui qui a selon moi le meilleur gameplay (même s’il a selon moi, l’histoire la moins marquante aussi). A faire si tu avais aimé le premier pour replonger dans Rapture aux commandes d’un Big Daddy armé jusqu’aux dents (littéralement) ce qui est un plaisir de jeu non négligeable.

*Rogue Legacy* (16-26h) : Le jeu dans le thème de l’event, car dans ce rogue lite, il va falloir gagner des sousous pour améliorer la lignée génétique et aller choper plus de fric avec le nouveau descendant ! Un jeu qu’on ne présente plus, qui n’est plus tout jeune mais qui reste une superbe expérience de JV je trouve.

----------


## jopopoe

Pour *Kulfy* :

- *The Warlock of Firetop Mountain*, parce que j'ai du le lire quand j'étais gamin celui-là, et que je me demande ce que ça vaut en jeu. 3h30
- *The Darkside Detective*, parce qu'on me l'a donné à un event précédent, et que j'ai beaucoup aimé. 3h30
- *Spec Ops: The Line*, parce que, c'est tout. Moins tu en sais, plus tu l'apprécies. 6h00
- *Rakuen*, parce que c'est un très beau jeu, qui mériterait d'être plus connu. 8h00
- *Rogue Legacy*, parce qu'il va falloir dépenser judicieusement tes _économies_ pour améliorer ton personnage. 16h30

----------


## leeoneil

Voici ma sélection pour *woshee* !
400 jeux quand même dans la liste... Pfiouuuuu...

*Bit.Trip Presents Runner 2* (10h) - Le jeu du thème... Avec le nombre de lingots d'or qu'on ramasse, il y a moyen de déstabiliser complètement l'économie mondiale !
Le jeu est d'ailleurs surveillé de prêt par la FED !
 ::ninja:: 

*Demon's Tilt* (6h) Beaucoup d'action sur ce "flipper" bien arcade.
*Jotun* (5h) Combat de boss qui m'avait beaucoup plus !
*Machinarium* (5h) Un point and click super bien fait et pas trop difficile.
*Stick It to the Man!* (4h30) Je le conseille dès que je le vois dans une liste. Un jeu bien marrant, bourré de bonnes idées, sur une base aventure/point and click.

J'ai essayé de prendre des jeux vraiment différents, et tous globalement assez courts.
Très honnêtement aucune idée si ça fonctionne sur Steam Deck ou pas.... Je ne sais même pas où chercher l'info, désolé.
Les jeux sont super légers à télécharger.

----------


## Woshee

> *Mirror's Edge* (6h) Un gros classique à découvrir !


Merde merde merde, moi aussi j'ai fait la boulette. J'ai bien fait Mirror's Edge y'a bien longtemps, désolé je pensais avoir bien trié  :Emo: 

Mais tout le reste à l'air top et très jouable sur le deck  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Super merci beaucoup ! Déjà, je fais une journée jeu de plateau demain, et on va bien saigner terraforming mars comme d'hab^^ Peut être que dans la foulée, je me lancerai la version JV 
> Sinon tous les jeux me tentent bien et pourtant je me dois de n'en choisir qu'un (principe perso^^), je verrai entre call of juarez ou A plague tale en fonction de mon temps dispo 
> 
> PS, il faudra que tu pense à les mettre sur les site


C'est fait  :;):

----------


## wcxd

> *wcxd*


Super liste merci  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

@jopopoe
Je vois que t'as fait l'économie de l'imagination également  ::ninja:: 


Merci pour la liste ! Tout me botte (sauf le FPS mais bon, j'avais prévenu !)


@leeoneil : Je t'ai retiré Mirror's Edge. Tu peux redonner un autre jeu à Woshee.

*J'en profite* : lorsque vous saisissez le nom des jeux, si vous pouvez éviter de marquer autre chose que les noms des jeux (genre le temps passé), ça permet d'avoir des stats cross-event sur les jeux à la fin.  :;):

----------


## leeoneil

> J'ai bien fait Mirror's Edge y'a bien longtemps


J'ai changé pour *Stick It to the Man!*.
Style de jeu bien différent, mais je le conseille dès que je vois dans les backlog.
Perso j'avais adoré, ça ressemble à un point and click, mais c'est un peu plus que ça, c'est bourré de bonnes idées, et normalement c'est drôle !  :^_^:

----------


## FoxDy

> - MGS, c'est pour ma culture, je le ferais très probablement pas maintenant, mais je le note dans mes jeux à faire en priorité hors event.


Voici un message que j'apprécie très particulièrement.  :Indeed:

----------


## Scylite

> Pour Scylite :
> 
> *Octodad : Dadliest Catch* (2-4h) : Un jeu que j’ai beaucoup aimé faire. On a tous déjà vu le jeu tourner, on connait le principe, et ça reste un vrai petit plaisir à parcourir, les contrôles sont finalement assez rapides à prendre en main (du moins avec la manette), et je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j’en garde un souvenir presque émouvant.
> 
> *Superhot* (2-5h) : Un jeeu qu’il est cool, qu’il te fait te sentir comme Néo dans Matrix, et en même temps qui te fait sentir gros cerveau quand tu réussi les tableaux les plus complexes. Un des rares puzzle game qui, en plus d’être satisfaisant, a un côté cool.
> 
> *Rayman Legends* (10-16h) : Il fait parti de mon top 5 des meilleurs jeux de plate-formes auxquels j’ai joué dans ma vie, aux côté de DK country tropical Freeze ou de Celeste qui sont dans des styles totalement différent chacun. Un vrai plaisir à parcourir (les niveau musicaux (L)).
> 
> *Bioshock 2 Remastered* (10-15h) : Parmi les 3 Bioshock, celui qui a selon moi le meilleur gameplay (même s’il a selon moi, l’histoire la moins marquante aussi). A faire si tu avais aimé le premier pour replonger dans Rapture aux commandes d’un Big Daddy armé jusqu’aux dents (littéralement) ce qui est un plaisir de jeu non négligeable.
> ...


Parfait et merci ! Que des jeux qui me bottent  ::): 

Pour Jopopoe (avec la contrainte de jeux en dessous de 5 heures, c'était pas facile en tâchant tout de même de me limiter à des jeux dont j'ai au moins entendu parler) :

- *Death and Taxes* (3h) : je commence direct avec une exception à ce que je viens de dire pour un jeu que je ne connais pas, mais qui a l'air fun et pile dans le thème !

- *Insurmountable* (5,5 h) : pas fait mais dans ma liste depuis quelques temps, un jeu tactique... d'escalade. Rien que pour l'originalité ça se tente.

- *Into the Breach* (5,5h) : une pépite tactique en tour par tour, par les créateurs de FTL. Il se finit assez vite, mais si tu es fan tu pourras toujours prolonger.

- *Pikuniku* (3h) : un classique des jeux de l'event. Un jeu de... plate-formes ? même pas sûr. Un jeu complètement barré en tout cas et très plaisant à (rapidement) parcourir si on aime l'absurde.

- *Paradise Killer* (12h) : je déroge un peu avec un jeu plus long, mais en vérité, sur le papier tu peux le terminer en 15-20 minutes. Ce serait raté et frustrant mais possible. Un vraiment super jeu d'enquête, plein de parti pris narratifs et graphiques, un de mes gros coups de coeur de cette année.

----------


## Woshee

> J'ai changé pour *Stick It to the Man!*.
> Style de jeu bien différent, mais je le conseille dès que je vois dans les backlog.
> Perso j'avais adoré, ça ressemble à un point and click, mais c'est un peu plus que ça, c'est bourré de bonnes idées, et normalement c'est drôle !


Bingo ! Merci !

----------


## saelix

Pour Mofet, je propose :

- *Subnautica* (30h) : d'abord parce qu'il est dans le Xbox game pass, un système censé nous faire _économiser_ de l'argent, donc autant le rentabiliser, et surtout parce que j'ai adoré ce jeu d'exploration et de survie sous-marine.

- *Eets munchies* (1h30) : un petit platformer mignon où il est apparemment question de manger du gâteau, ce qui en fait forcément un bon jeu.

- *DOOM* (11h30) : pour s'éclater en éclatant des tronches.

- *Remember Me* (10h) : j'avais envie de mettre du cyberpunk dans la liste, et cette histoire de contrôler/modifier la mémoire des autres m'a intriguée.

- et enfin, pour le vrai jeu du thème :* DuckTales Remastered* (3h30), parce que vu le contenu de son coffre-fort, je pense que l'oncle Picsou en connaît un rayon en _économie_.

----------


## Mofet

Parfaite cette liste, Subnautica me tente depuis longtemps en plus, on verra si j'ai la motive de le faire.

----------


## CornedBeer

> 


 ::blink:: 



> Voici un message que j'apprécie très particulièrement.


Oui enfin je garantis rien ... possible que je le commence dans plusieurs années ...  ::siffle:: 

Pour *pierrecastor* :
*Prince of Persia (2008)*(12h): pour l'économie de difficulté  ::trollface:: 
*Absolute Drift* (5h): pour l'économie de texture
*Dear Esther* (1,5h): pour l'économie de gameplay  ::ninja:: 
*Q.U.B.E* (4h): pour l'économie de combats
*Titan souls* (4h): pour l'économie de flèches

J'attends ta confirmation avant de rentrer ça sur le site de l'event.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ma liste pour *Franky Miney* :
> 
> *Paradise Killer* : Je n'y ai pas joué mais j'en ai entendu énormément de bien.
> 
> *Hitman* : Concept à la _Un Jour sans fin_ absolument génial, et pour ceux qui n'accrochent pas la campagne peut être terminée en une soirée.
> 
> *Bad North* : Petit jeu de stratégie rapide un peu trop méconnu.
> 
> *Desperados III* : Pas fait celui-là mais j'avais bien aimé les premières heures de Shadow Tactics (qui est sur mon backlog d'ailleurs).
> ...


Merci pour la liste ! Tout ça devrait bien me botter sur le papier, à voir combien je parviendrai à en faire en pratique.

----------


## doggy d

Pour Leeoneil :

- Braid : jeu dans le thème de l'Event dont le gameplay est basé sur l'économie du temps et de l'espace

- Celeste : dur mais très bon dans tout ce qu'il offre

- Mortal Kombat X : on est quand même en période d'halloween

- Samorost 3 : un Event sans point'n click n'est pas un Event digne de ce nom

- SteamWorld Dig 2 : j'ai beaucoup aimé le premier et apparemment ce 2ème le surpasse en tous points

Bon amusement !

----------


## leeoneil

Nickel, merci !

----------


## Kaelis

J'essaie de te donner ta liste dans le journée LanFy, je suis en mouvement.

Merci pour la liste wcxd, évidemment que j'ai torché SoR 4 j'ai deux neurones qui se touchent  :X1:

----------


## darkvador

> Pour *darkvador* :
> 
> - *LOST EMBER - VR Edition* (6h) : Un jeu VR, comme demandé.
> - *Cosmic Trip* (5h) : Un autre jeu VR. J'ai choisi parmi ceux qui me semblaient le moins pire, j'espère que ça ira  
> - *The Sexy Brutale* (7h) : Jeu d'aventure qui me donne bien envie.
> - *A Short Hike* (2h) : C'est très court, c'est très bien. Fonce.
> - *Fortune-499* (4.5h) : Jeu du thème ! Une fois que tu auras fait fortune(499), plus besoin d'économies  
> 
> A short hike et Fortune-499 étaient dans les deux bundles itch, donc ça devrait le faire, quel que soit lequel tu as !
> Ps : Rajoute-toi une catégorie VR sur BLAEO, ce serait plus pratique si tu veux qu'on te choisisse des jeux de ce type. J'ai filtré sur tes jeux VR via lorenzostanco.com pour récupérer la liste.


Merci pour la liste, et je verrais pour faire comme tu dit dans le post précédent pour faire une liste des jeux de itch.io que j'ai. Par contre j'ai déjà fait A short hike est ce que tu pourrais le changer?

Sebarnold j'essaye de faire ta liste dans le journée, ta liste est touffu  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Sebarnold j'essaye de faire ta liste dans le journée, ta liste est touffu


Ah ah, oui, désolé, y'a du choix  ::):  Normalement, tu peux filtrer sur la colonne C et n'afficher que les lignes vides, ça cache tous les lignes inintéressantes pour l'event.

----

Et voilà ma petite sélection pour Altay :

- *Superhot* (2h30) : Je n'ai pas franchement accroché, mais tout le monde le recommande à chaque event et il est très court.
- *Dear Esther* (2-3h) : Une petite balade dans de jolis environnement. Je dois avouer que j'ai oublié de quoi ça parle. En tout cas, ce qui est sûr, c'est que le développeur a fait de belles *économies* sur le gameplay  ::): 
- *Botanicula* (3h30) : Encore un jeu plutôt court par les créateurs de Samorost et Machinarium. Très joli et plutôt divertissant.
- *Trine* (6h) : Un jeu de plate-formes / énigmes (light) très chouette et très joli. Un peu plus long, mais on ne voit pas le temps passer.
- *A Plague Tale: Innocence* (11h) : Celui-ci est un peu plus long. Un jeu très joli avec une belle histoire. Certains se sont plaints du gameplay, mais moi j'ai bien aimé.

Bon amusement !

----------


## Nacodaco

Coucou, c'est moi le retardataire  ::ninja::  

S'il reste de la place, je suis chaud pour participer à cette édition.

Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas un autre retardataire motivé pour qu'on se binomise nos listes ?  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

Tu es inscrit, c'est bon.
Comme il s'est fait floué sur la distribution initiale, je t'ai assigné franky en binôme de choix. Si un autre retardataire se présente, il sera pour toi !

----------


## Nacodaco

Génial. Merci pour l'inscription.

Je vais mettre à jour ma liste dans l'heure, il doit probablement manquer quelques jeux.

*Edit* : et voilà ! Plus de 500 jeux (bordel) parmi lesquels choisir. Je vais quand même nettoyer un peu la liste pour retirer certains trucs (notamment les jeux rétro que je ne pourrais potentiellement pas faire tourner facilement).

----------


## Dodo

> Pour toi, *Dodo*, du classique, mais de l'excellence:
> 
> *Portal*: le classique du FPS puzzle, jamais inégalé.*The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition*: le classique du point'n'click, une œuvre d'art.*Celeste*: le classique de la plateforme. C'est dur, mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon !*Hyper Light Drifter*: le classique du... un superbe jeu quoi, tant dans son esthétique que dans son gameplay*SteamWorld Heist*: le jeu du thème, parce que _capitalism bitch_. Une sorte de stratégie tour par tour très bien ficelé.
> 
> En espérant que ça te plaise !


Hello
en fait j'ai déja fini Portal, si tu peux m'en proposer un autre ce serait super

----------


## Dodo

Pour toi *Saelix*
j'ai pris cette liste la:
*Hand of fate 2*: un de mes jeux préférés. La partie action est un peu claquée mais fait le job, par contre le reste est vraiment prenant.
*Bioshock Infinite*: plus d'action, une histoire pleine de rebondissements
*Offworld Trading company*: le jeu sur le thème de l'event.
*Shadowrun: Dragonfall*: un petit jeu de role/tactique bien fichu avec une histoire sympa
*Deponia* : un point and click renommé pour changer de style !

----------


## Kulfy

> Merci pour la liste, et je verrais pour faire comme tu dit dans le post précédent pour faire une liste des jeux de itch.io que j'ai. Par contre j'ai déjà fait A short hike est ce que tu pourrais le changer?


Je t'ai mis *Mu Cartographer* (2h30) à la place, c'est pas bien long et intrigant.

@Supergounou : J'ai supprimé Portal, tu peux choisir autre chose à la place.

----------


## saelix

> Pour toi *Saelix*
> j'ai pris cette liste la:
> *Hand of fate 2*: un de mes jeux préférés. La partie action est un peu claquée mais fait le job, par contre le reste est vraiment prenant.
> *Bioshock Infinite*: plus d'action, une histoire pleine de rebondissements
> *Offworld Trading company*: le jeu sur le thème de l'event.
> *Shadowrun: Dragonfall*: un petit jeu de role/tactique bien fichu avec une histoire sympa
> *Deponia* : un point and click renommé pour changer de style !


Top cette liste, merci ! Est-ce que c'est possible de mettre BioShock tout court histoire de faire la série dans le bon ordre ?

----------


## jopopoe

> @jopopoe
> Je vois que t'as fait l'économie de l'imagination également 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/pvZXPzp/legacy.png
> Merci pour la liste ! Tout me botte (sauf le FPS mais bon, j'avais prévenu !)


Boarf grillé à deux minutes près, j'ai eu la flemme de modifier  :Emo: 

Sinon c'est un TPS  ::ninja:: 




> - *Into the Breach* (5,5h) : une pépite tactique en tour par tour, par les créateurs de FTL. Il se finit assez vite, mais si tu es fan tu pourras toujours prolonger.


Euh j'ai bien relu ma liste hier soir mais celui-là m'a échappé, je l'ai fait au dernier event  :Facepalm: 

Sinon tout le reste me botte, et tu as bien fait de déroger, si j'ai pas le temps je le ferai hors event.

----------


## Supergounou

> @Supergounou : J'ai supprimé Portal, tu peux choisir autre chose à la place.


Merci !




> Hello
> en fait j'ai déja fini Portal, si tu peux m'en proposer un autre ce serait super


Ben du coup ce sera un tout autre délire, *Spec Ops: the Line* !

----------


## Dodo

> Top cette liste, merci ! Est-ce que c'est possible de mettre BioShock tout court histoire de faire la série dans le bon ordre ?


Oui pas de soucis, si un admin peut faire ca

----------


## Kulfy

@Dodo: Modifié pour BioShock.

Si l'on fait une evol' au niveau du site, qu'est ce qui vous semble le mieux :
- avoir la possibilité de changer les jeux sans restriction jusqu'à ce que l'event soit terminé/clôturé
- avoir un état supplémentaire "Jeux en cours d'attribution" lorsqu'on lance l'événement, que l'on passerait manuellement à "Événement en cours" une fois que chacun a ses jeux ?

----------


## La Chouette

> @Dodo: Modifié pour BioShock.
> 
> Si l'on fait une evol' au niveau du site, qu'est ce qui vous semble le mieux :
> - avoir la possibilité de changer les jeux sans restriction jusqu'à ce que l'event soit terminé/clôturé
> - avoir un état supplémentaire "Jeux en cours d'attribution" lorsqu'on lance l'événement, que l'on passerait manuellement à "Événement en cours" une fois que chacun a ses jeux ?


Jusqu'à clôture de l'event, je dirais. On court le risque (faible) qu'il y ait de l'abus, mais il peut toujours y avoir quelqu'un qui lance un jeu pour la première fois à une semaine de la fin pour se rendre compte que ça plante à la première cinématique.

----------


## CornedBeer

Ou alors avoir un bouton "c'est bon" à appuyer lorsque sa liste a été attribuée afin de la geler. Tant que c'est pas fait, le binôme peut encore modifier la liste.

----------


## pierrecastor

> Oui enfin je garantis rien ... possible que je le commence dans plusieurs années ... 
> 
> Pour *pierrecastor* :
> *Prince of Persia (2008)*(12h): pour l'économie de difficulté 
> *Absolute Drift* (5h): pour l'économie de texture
> *Dear Esther* (1,5h): pour l'économie de gameplay 
> *Q.U.B.E* (4h): pour l'économie de combats
> *Titan souls* (4h): pour l'économie de flèches
> 
> J'attends ta confirmation avant de rentrer ça sur le site de l'event.



Le prince of persia, c'est bien celui avec une meuf qui t'accompagne et te sauve du moindre enjeux ?

Par contre, j'ai pas pris le temps de trier mes listes, parce que QUBE, je les ai déjà fait. 

Sinon, merci pour la sélection. :-)

@Flad : Qu’elle définition à tu de jeux courts ?

----------


## Flad

> Le prince of persia, c'est bien celui avec une meuf qui t'accompagne et te sauve du moindre enjeux ?
> 
> Par contre, j'ai pas pris le temps de trier mes listes, parce que QUBE, je les ai déjà fait. 
> 
> Sinon, merci pour la sélection. :-)
> 
> @Flad : Qu’elle définition à tu de jeux courts ?


On va dire 10h max. mais si c'est trop chiant tu suis la règle par défaut et je verrai bien  :;):

----------


## Scylite

> Euh j'ai bien relu ma liste hier soir mais celui-là m'a échappé, je l'ai fait au dernier event 
> 
> Sinon tout le reste me botte, et tu as bien fait de déroger, si j'ai pas le temps je le ferai hors event.


A la place je te propose *Wheels of Aurelia*, un jeu narratif a priori court, que je n'ai pas fait mais dont j'ai entendu du bien notamment sur l'ambiance italienne.

----------


## jopopoe

> A la place je te propose *Wheels of Aurelia*, un jeu narratif a priori court, que je n'ai pas fait mais dont j'ai entendu du bien notamment sur l'ambiance italienne.


C'est parfait, merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Scylite

C'est validé !

----------


## Kaelis

LanFy je te propose :

*Little Inferno* (3,5 heures) : il fait froid, gère ton chauffage.

*Metro 2033* (9,5 heures) : de préférence en mode Ranger, pour avoir à gérer tes ressources en ces temps difficiles.

*Midnight Club II* (12,5 heures) : si tu trouves de l'essence.

*Machinarium* (5,5 heure) : point & click un peu capillotracté dans le monde d'après, plutôt chouette quitte à sortir une soluce en cas de blocage.

*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed* (8 heures) : paraît que c'est bien ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

*Nacodaco*, je te propose :

Endless Space 2
FTL : Faster than Light
Minit (jeu du thème : à devoir avancer dans le jeu en ne restant en vie que 60 secondes, il va falloir sérieusement _économiser_ ton temps).
Risk of Rain
Void Bastards

Pour Endless Space 2, l'objectif est de finir une campagne complète, victorieuse ou non. Réglages à ta guise (y compris la difficulté et la vitesse du jeu). Si tu ne sais pas par où commencer, la faction United Empire est celle qui offre le gameplay le plus traditionnel.
Pour FTL, l'objectif est de réussir un run en mode facile, ce qui n'est déjà pas rien. Tu peux tenter en normal, mais cela te prendra davantage de temps.
Pour Risk of Rain, à toi de voir mais je pense que ça peut être pas mal de viser la réussite d'un run en difficulté normale (Rainstorm).

Avec ça je pense que tu as une belle variété de genres (4X, stratégie, aventure minimaliste, action/plateforme en 2d et FPS), à condition de ne pas être allergique à la formule roguelike qui va concerner plusieurs titres.
Je te laisse me confirmer que ça te convient avant de valider sur le site.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Le prince of persia, c'est bien celui avec une meuf qui t'accompagne et te sauve du moindre enjeux ?
> 
> Par contre, j'ai pas pris le temps de trier mes listes, parce que QUBE, je les ai déjà fait. 
> 
> Sinon, merci pour la sélection. :-)


Yes, le reboot de 2008 de Prince of Persia, celui qui est en Cell-shading avec la fille qui te rattrape quand tu te plantes.
J'ai fait un tour sur ton compte Steam, tu as les autres mais pas sûr que tu les ai tous fait à part le Sands of Time. Si tu préfères les faire dans l'ordre de sortie, je peux mettre Warrior's Within à la place (la suite direct de Sands of Time).

Pour remplacer Qube, je te propose NaissanceE. Ça a l'air bizarre et ça se finit en 4h.
Confirme moi si c'est bon et je rentre la liste sur le site.

----------


## Supergounou

Prince of Persia 2008 est un très bon jeu.

----------


## Kulfy

> Jusqu'à clôture de l'event, je dirais. On court le risque (faible) qu'il y ait de l'abus, mais il peut toujours y avoir quelqu'un qui lance un jeu pour la première fois à une semaine de la fin pour se rendre compte que ça plante à la première cinématique.


C'est aussi mon avis.
Je prends contact auprès de madgic pour récupérer le code source, et modifier ce comportement, que l'on n'ait plus à s'embêter lors du prochain event.  :;):

----------


## LanFy

> LanFy je te propose :
> 
> *Little Inferno* (3,5 heures) : il fait froid, gère ton chauffage.
> 
> *Metro 2033* (9,5 heures) : de préférence en mode Ranger, pour avoir à gérer tes ressources en ces temps difficiles.
> 
> *Midnight Club II* (12,5 heures) : si tu trouves de l'essence.
> 
> *Machinarium* (5,5 heure) : point & click un peu capillotracté dans le monde d'après, plutôt chouette quitte à sortir une soluce en cas de blocage.
> ...


Ah petit oubli de ma part j'ai déjà terminé Metro 2033 (version Redux) lors de l'event "Neige et froid"

----------


## Nacodaco

> *Nacodaco*, je te propose :
> 
> Endless Space 2
> FTL : Faster than Light
> Minit (jeu du thème : à devoir avancer dans le jeu en ne restant en vie que 60 secondes, il va falloir sérieusement _économiser_ ton temps).
> Risk of Rain
> Void Bastards
> 
> Pour Endless Space 2, l'objectif est de finir une campagne complète, victorieuse ou non. Réglages à ta guise (y compris la difficulté et la vitesse du jeu). Si tu ne sais pas par où commencer, la faction United Empire est celle qui offre le gameplay le plus traditionnel.
> ...


C'est bon pour moi ! Merci pour la liste.

----------


## doudou1408

@doggy d : Je te fais ça dans la journée sans faute, désolé j'ai été pas mal pris par l'IRL récemment  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

> Ah petit oubli de ma part j'ai déjà terminé Metro 2033 (version Redux) lors de l'event "Neige et froid"


Alors disons INMOST parce que c'est court (4 heures).

----------


## LanFy

> Alors disons INMOST parce que c'est court (4 heures).


C'est noté  :;):

----------


## pierrecastor

> On va dire 10h max. mais si c'est trop chiant tu suis la règle par défaut et je verrai bien



Ok, je propose donc : 

*Jet Set Radio (7h) :* Pas fait, mais a l'aire cool et funky. Je m'économise une vrai description.

*Amnesia: The Dark Descent (8h) :* Brrrr, ça fait peur. Faut se cacher des monstres vilain pas beau, mais si on reste trop longtemps dans le noir, on devient fou. Économise ton huile de lampe et tes allumettes.

*Pirate Pop Plus (1h30) :* Séries de mini jeux sans prétention et ça se fini vite. Tu économiseras du temps et une gameboy.
*
Rampage Knights (6h30) :* Rogue like très sympa et encore plus en coop. Faut économiser pour s'acheter des améliorations entre deux run.

*Sonic Mania (5h30) :* Le jeu de l'event, Sonic le capitaliste essayant d'avoir le monopole des anneaux et les prolétaires exploités essayent de lui secouer la tronche pour redistribuer les richesses. Un retour au source de sonic considéré par beaucoup comme un des meilleur opus.

Dit moi si ça te va avant que je valide sur le site.




> Yes, le reboot de 2008 de Prince of Persia, celui qui est en Cell-shading avec la fille qui te rattrape quand tu te plantes.
> J'ai fait un tour sur ton compte Steam, tu as les autres mais pas sûr que tu les ai tous fait à part le Sands of Time. Si tu préfères les faire dans l'ordre de sortie, je peux mettre Warrior's Within à la place (la suite direct de Sands of Time).
> 
> Pour remplacer Qube, je te propose NaissanceE. Ça a l'air bizarre et ça se finit en 4h.
> Confirme moi si c'est bon et je rentre la liste sur le site.


Très bien pour le prince de 2008, je ne l'ai  jamais fait contrairement au deux premiers (enfin les reboot, enfin je me comprend). Et très bien pour NaissancE, surtout que je viens de finir Blame, ça me laissera dans l'ambiance.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Très bien pour le prince de 2008, je ne l'ai  jamais fait contrairement au deux premiers (enfin les reboot, enfin je me comprend). Et très bien pour NaissancE, surtout que je viens de finir Blame, ça me laissera dans l'ambiance.


C'est validé !

Suggestion d'amélioration pour le site :
Ajouter des suggestions de jeux suivant la base de donnée quand on tape un nom de jeu. Comme ça ça nous évitera de créer une nouvelle entrée dans la base de donnée quand il manque un "the" ou qu'il y a une faute de frappe.

----------


## Flad

> Ok, je propose donc : 
> 
> *Jet Set Radio (7h) :* Pas fait, mais a l'aire cool et funky. Je m'économise une vrai description.
> 
> *Amnesia: The Dark Descent (8h) :* Brrrr, ça fait peur. Faut se cacher des monstres vilain pas beau, mais si on reste trop longtemps dans le noir, on devient fou. Économise ton huile de lampe et tes allumettes.
> 
> *Pirate Pop Plus (1h30) :* Séries de mini jeux sans prétention et ça se fini vite. Tu économiseras du temps et une gameboy.
> *
> Rampage Knights (6h30) :* Rogue like très sympa et encore plus en coop. Faut économiser pour s'acheter des améliorations entre deux run.
> ...


Comme dirait mon fils : Nickel Michel !.

----------


## Kulfy

Le site web a été mis à jour, vous pouvez désormais mettre à jour vos jeux tant que l'événement est en cours, plus besoin de passer par un admin pour ça (ouf).
N'hésitez pas à me remonter un problème si vous en rencontrez.

Et merci madgic pour la réactivité ! (une mise en prod' un dimanche, si c'est pas scandaleux  :;):  )

@CornedBeer : Oui ce serait top de pouvoir choisir les jeux parmi une sélection, avec l'API d'IGDB par exemple (https://api-docs.igdb.com/#about)
Mais madgic planche actuellement sur une nouvelle version du site web, donc je ne me lancerai pas dans un dev' à ce sujet si le code du site doit de toute façon sauter d'ici quelques mois.

----------


## Supergounou

Bravo Madgic, toujours au taquet  ::):

----------


## Altay

Pour Augusthein :
*Abzû* (3h) : de l'exploration à la cool dans de jolis environnement.

*Shadow of the Colossus* (10h) : un remaster d'un grand classique, avec des gros monstres et des environnements contemplatifs.

*Her Story* (4h) : une petite merveille d'enquête immersive avec une intrigue bien ficelée, un classique de Sam Barlow.

*Dishonored* (~15h) : le jeu d'action-infiltration qui a mis Arkane sur le devant de la scène, avec un gameplay immersif de qualité. Le gros jeu de l'event mais qui vaut le coup !

Et le jeu du thème : *Stanley Parable* (??h) : rien de tel qu'une simulation absurde de travail de bureau pour s'évader de la situation économique.  :^_^: 

Bon jeu, il y a plein de jeux que j'aime bien dans cette liste, j'espère que ça te plaira !  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci pour la MAJ, bravo à tous les deux.  ::):

----------


## Altay

> Et voilà ma petite sélection pour Altay :
> 
> - *Superhot* (2h30) : Je n'ai pas franchement accroché, mais tout le monde le recommande à chaque event et il est très court.
> - *Dear Esther* (2-3h) : Une petite balade dans de jolis environnement. Je dois avouer que j'ai oublié de quoi ça parle. En tout cas, ce qui est sûr, c'est que le développeur a fait de belles *économies* sur le gameplay 
> - *Botanicula* (3h30) : Encore un jeu plutôt court par les créateurs de Samorost et Machinarium. Très joli et plutôt divertissant.
> - *Trine* (6h) : Un jeu de plate-formes / énigmes (light) très chouette et très joli. Un peu plus long, mais on ne voit pas le temps passer.
> - *A Plague Tale: Innocence* (11h) : Celui-ci est un peu plus long. Un jeu très joli avec une belle histoire. Certains se sont plaints du gameplay, mais moi j'ai bien aimé.
> 
> Bon amusement !


Merci ! Par contre ma liste est pas à jour et j'ai fini Superhot lors d'un event précédent. Je peux le refaire dans la version VR, sinon je prends un autre jeu.  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Merci ! Par contre ma liste est pas à jour et j'ai fini Superhot lors d'un event précédent. Je peux le refaire dans la version VR, sinon je prends un autre jeu.


Grâce à la mise à jour du week-end (merci les gars !!!), j'ai pu changer. Je l'ai remplacé par *.F.E.A.R.*.

----------


## Altay

> Grâce à la mise à jour du week-end (merci les gars !!!), j'ai pu changer. Je l'ai remplacé par *.F.E.A.R.*.


Parfait pour Halloween (je suis un gros trouillard) !  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

> @doggy d : Je te fais ça dans la journée sans faute, désolé j'ai été pas mal pris par l'IRL récemment


OK nickel

----------


## pierrecastor

> Merci ! Par contre ma liste est pas à jour et j'ai fini Superhot lors d'un event précédent. Je peux le refaire dans la version VR, sinon je prends un autre jeu.


Si tu n'as pas fait la version VR, saute dessus, c'est une incroyable dinguerie.

----------


## doudou1408

Pour  *doggy d*

*Control* : J'en ai entendu pas mal de bien, le lore a l'air assez cryptique.
*Crash Bandicoot 4 It’s About Time*  : Un petit plateformer bien sympatique
*God of War* : Pour moi LE jeu de la PS4, immanquable, et la suite arrive bientôt
*The Witness* : Changement complet après God of War, ici on se creuse les méninges  ::): 
*This War of Mine* : Le jeu de l'event, l'économie est détruire, l'ambiance lourde, un bon petit jeu de gestion.

----------


## Augusthein

> Pour Augusthein :
> *Abzû* (3h) : de l'exploration à la cool dans de jolis environnement.
> 
> *Shadow of the Colossus* (10h) : un remaster d'un grand classique, avec des gros monstres et des environnements contemplatifs.
> 
> *Her Story* (4h) : une petite merveille d'enquête immersive avec une intrigue bien ficelée, un classique de Sam Barlow.
> 
> *Dishonored* (~15h) : le jeu d'action-infiltration qui a mis Arkane sur le devant de la scène, avec un gameplay immersif de qualité. Le gros jeu de l'event mais qui vaut le coup !
> 
> ...


Parfait !

----------


## Woshee

Dites, Demon's Tilt c'est un jeu de flipper. Donc y'a pas de fin, on dit que je l'ai fini quand ?  ::huh::

----------


## FoxDy

Je commence l'Event par The Talos Principle. Assez addictif pour l'instant, j'étais prête à continuer après deux heures de jeu passées, j'arrête seulement pour mater la course de F1. 

Premier contact plaisant, donc. La seule chose que je n'aime pas faire, c'est parcourir les terminaux.

----------


## Supergounou

> The Talos Principle


 :Bave: 
Meilleur jeu d'énigmes en 3D ever.

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah, il traine toujours dans mon backlog celui-là.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Dites, Demon's Tilt c'est un jeu de flipper. Donc y'a pas de fin, on dit que je l'ai fini quand ?


Oui sur les jeux sans fin c'est bien de donner un objectif : genre atteindre X points / jouer X heures / tester X flippers.

----------


## Scylite

Je viens de commencer Bioshock 2 et ça fait plaisir de retrouver les sensations du 1. A l'époque ils ont dû râler sur l'absence (a priori, je commence juste) d'évolution mais là de suite ça me fait plaisir.

----------


## Nono

Pareil, j'ai joué au 2 bien après avoir bouclé le 1, et j'ai trouvé ça cool. Y'a moins l'effet nouveauté, mais le jeu compense par quelques améliorations de gameplay (arme + pouvoir en même temps, etc.) et une histoire peut-être moins relou.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Pareil, j'ai joué au 2 bien après avoir bouclé le 1, et j'ai trouvé ça cool. Y'a moins l'effet nouveauté, mais le jeu compense par quelques améliorations de gameplay (arme + pouvoir en même temps, etc.) et une histoire peut-être moins relou.


En terme de gameplay il est quand même bien plus sympa que le 1, déjà juste parce que tu peux avoir un pouvoir d'un côté, et une arme de l'autre, sans forcément devoir switcher en permanence. Et le foreuse  ::):  C'est cool !
Et puis osef du réalisme, se balader avec 10 armes différentes, c'est cool ! Bon amusement en tout cas  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai fini (et beaucoup aimé) A Story About My Uncle. Faut encore que je me motive à écrire un petit retour, et je ferais probablement quelques succès (genre ne pas mourir, dans les premières zones ce sera pas trop chiant). Je comptais en faire un aujourd'hui mais au lieu de ça j'ai passé 5 heures à améliorer mon tableur pour Monster Roadtrip  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

> Dites, Demon's Tilt c'est un jeu de flipper. Donc y'a pas de fin, on dit que je l'ai fini quand ?


Faire toutes les quêtes (5  - edit: 6 - par étage de mémoire) en une partie ça devrait être pas mal.

----------


## FoxDy

> J'ai fini (et beaucoup aimé) A Story About My Uncle. Faut encore que je me motive à écrire un petit retour, et je ferais probablement quelques succès (genre ne pas mourir, dans les premières zones ce sera pas trop chiant). Je comptais en faire un aujourd'hui mais au lieu de ça j'ai passé 5 heures à améliorer mon tableur pour Monster Roadtrip


Ah bah la sélection commence bien c'est cool, hâte de voir ton retour dessus.

----------


## darkvador

Voilà ma liste pour sebarnolds :

*Control* (11h) car en ces temps compliqué il faut garder le contrôle

*Styx: Master of Shadows* (17h) car j'ai bien aimé ce jeux d'infiltration

*Shantae and the Pirate's Curse* (8h) car cette série de jeu m'a toujours attiré je sais pas pourquoi

*Yooka-Laylee* (15h) car ça à l'air mignon tout plein

*Frostpunk* (10h) comme jeu de l'event car il faut économiser l'énergie pour survivre dans ce jeu

J'avais fait la liste sur téléphone sans vraiment faire gaffe au temps de jeu et je vois que j'ai un peu abusé, si jamais ca pose problèmes n'hésite pas à le signaler.
Bon jeu

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Dites, Demon's Tilt c'est un jeu de flipper. Donc y'a pas de fin, on dit que je l'ai fini quand ?


Quand t'as plus de pièces à remettre dedans.  :X1:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Voilà ma liste pour sebarnolds :
> 
> *Control* (11h) car en ces temps compliqué il faut garder le contrôle
> 
> *Styx: Master of Shadows* (17h) car j'ai bien aimé ce jeux d'infiltration
> 
> *Shantae and the Pirate's Curse* (8h) car cette série de jeu m'a toujours attiré je sais pas pourquoi
> 
> *Yooka-Laylee* (15h) car ça à l'air mignon tout plein
> ...


Je me fais à chaque fois avoir, j'ai l'impression. Oui, ça me semble un peu long, un ou deux jeux plus courts, ça n'aurait pas été de trop. Eventuellement, changer Yooka-Laylee par un autre plus court vu que j'ai commencé avec ma fille et qu'on y joue tous les 3 mois. Au passage, mets les noms complets sur le site pour Styx et Shantae, comme ça, ils seront bons pour les stats.

Sinon, chouette liste, merci. J'ai commencé Styx (j'avais lu une dizaine d'heures moi, on verra) et j'aime bien.

----------


## darkvador

J'ai changé pour Baba is you qui a bonne réputation et qui se termine en 7h. Bon jeu

----------


## Hyeud

> J'ai changé pour Baba is you qui a bonne réputation et qui se termine en 7h. Bon jeu


Très bon jeu, mais le finir en 7h je pense qu'il faut un QI de 245 et bien maitriser l'anglais.

----------


## La Chouette

> Très bon jeu, mais le finir en 7h je pense qu'il faut un QI de 245 et bien maitriser l'anglais.


Maitriser l'anglais n'est pas nécessaire du tout pour Baba is You, il n'y a que quelques mots, et ils sont assez simples. Le QI de 245, par contre, c'est le cas. Ou alors 7 heures c'est en passant au monde suivant dès que tu as fini assez de niveaux dans un monde (alors que perso, j'ai plutôt tendance à vouloir faire tous les niveaux d'un monde avant de passer au suivant), puisque tu peux finir le jeu en n'en faisant que la moitié.

----------


## Hyeud

Oui peu de mot, mais il faut bien les maitriser pour les imbrications que tu as besoin de faire pour finir les niveaux.

----------


## pierrecastor

Baba is you, y'a un moment ou je suis bloqué, je n’arrive à faire aucun des tableau en cours et ne peut pas rejoindre le monde suivant.

----------


## Dodo

Bon ben premier jeu terminé en un peu plus de 11h00
*Steamworld Heist*: un super petit jeu de squad tactique. Il y a de l'humour, des combats tendus, des builds de team pour les assauts (je salue l'effort de n'avoir fait que des personnages uniques). Le changement de zone renouvelle bien le gameplay (ca fait vraiment pas mal d'ennemis différents sur une durée de partie pas si longue).
Merci  *@Supergounou* pour la recommandation !

Je vais surement enchainer avec *Celeste* ou *Hyperlight drifter*

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai changé pour Baba is you qui a bonne réputation et qui se termine en 7h. Bon jeu


Comme écrit plus haut par les autres, d'après HLTB, il faut 7h pour le finir... mais 46h pour le faire à 100%. J'estime pas avoir fini le jeu si je fais la moitié des niveaux, donc il vaut mieux éviter  ::): 

En faisant une recherche "rapide" dans mon backlog, voici quelques titres plus courts :
- Agent A: A puzzle in disguise
- Blade Runner
- Close to the Sun
- Draugen
- Evoland
- Figment
- Guns, Gore & Cannoli 2
- Homefront
- In Other Waters
- Jay and Silent Bob: Mall Brawl
- Kelvin and the Infamous Machine
- Lumino City
- Mysteries Under Lake Ophelia
- NEON STRUCT
- Omno
- Paper Beast - Folded Edition
- Quadrilateral Cowboy
- Rime
- Sarawak
- Tacoma
- Unmemory
- Void & Meddler: Episode 1
- We should talk.
- Yi and the Thousand Moons
- Ziggurat

Il ne manque que le X, mais les XCOM et Xenonauts sont de gros morceaux  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

Lumino City c'est mignon.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bon ben premier jeu terminé en un peu plus de 11h00
> *Steamworld Heist*: un super petit jeu de squad tactique. Il y a de l'humour, des combats tendus, des builds de team pour les assauts (je salue l'effort de n'avoir fait que des personnages uniques). Le changement de zone renouvelle bien le gameplay (ca fait vraiment pas mal d'ennemis différents sur une durée de partie pas si longue).
> Merci  *@Supergounou* pour la recommandation !
> 
> Je vais surement enchainer avec *Celeste* ou *Hyperlight drifter*


T'as vraiment une sélection de rêve.  ::):

----------


## Nono

> Lumino City c'est mignon.


C'est même la classe !
Tous les décors ont été fait à la main dans une maquette en carton, puis photographiés et filmés pour en faire un jeu vidéo.

Après le fond du jeu c'est un point n' click avec énigmes, et la difficulté se trouve pile poil entre arrachage de cheveu et mode no brain.
Je recommande.

----------


## LanFy

Little Inferno terminé. Ça m'indique 3h sur steam mais j'y ai passé plus de temps que ça...
Clairement un jeu auquel je n'aurai probablement jamais joué sans cet event. Assez bizarre, un peu dérangeant, concept particulier...

----------


## Altay

J'ai bien avancé dans *Botanicula*. Vraiment, les jeux Amanita Design, j'accroche pas. Je m'étais déjà vite lassé de Samorost et j'avais abandonné Machinarium en cours de route. Certes c'est très mignon mais c'est du point'n'click à papa avec des énigmes pas toujours claires. Ça n'aide pas que le jeu a buggé sur une énigme alors que j'avais trouvé la solution (ça a finalement fonctionné après avoir relancé le jeu). On va le finir pour l'event (avec soluce si ça me prend trop la tête) mais j'ai bien envie de passer à autre chose.  ::):

----------


## FoxDy

> Meilleur jeu d'énigmes en 3D ever.


Déjà 9h au compteur depuis hier, ce jeu m'a fait me coucher à 2h alors que je commençais ma journée de 7h avec le boulot. J'ai joué cet après-midi plutôt que de bosser sur des trucs en parallèle et maintenant que je viens de rentrer, j'ai encore envie d'y jouer mais faut que je mange. Ce jeu est excellent.  :Bave:

----------


## saelix

Fini Deponia 1, je ne suis pas sûre de continuer l'aventure. C'est le premier point'n'click que je fais, alors soit je n'ai pas les bons réflexes, soit c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux, mais je suis allée regarder la soluce très souvent. Et surtout je suis vraiment pas fan de l'humour. Le mec qui passe son temps à se plaindre que son ex lui demandait de faire le ménage, bof quoi.  :ouaiouai: 

Je pense enchaîner sur Hand of Fate demain.

----------


## Flad

J'ai commencé Pirate pop +.
Bon ben, disons que quand j'aurai débloqué les 4 persos ça devrait suffire hein :/

----------


## LanFy

Bon je viens de plier vite fait Machinarium (avec soluce)... Dire que je ne suis pas un fan des point'n click est un doux euphémisme. Je déteste ça... Devoir cliquer partout, se rappeler ce que l'on a vu plus tôt et imaginer à quoi pourrait servir tel truc, je sais pas, ça m'éclate pas...
Par contre la direction artistique est sympa, faut quand même l'avouer.
Bref, plié, rangé, on y touchera plus jamais.

----------


## FoxDy

> Fini Deponia 1, je ne suis pas sûre de continuer l'aventure. C'est le premier point'n'click que je fais, alors soit je n'ai pas les bons réflexes, soit c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux, mais je suis allée regarder la soluce très souvent. Et surtout je suis vraiment pas fan de l'humour. Le mec qui passe son temps à se plaindre que son ex lui demandait de faire le ménage, bof quoi. 
> 
> Je pense enchaîner sur Hand of Fate demain.


Commencer les point'n'click avec Deponia est, à mon sens, une mauvaise idée. À mes yeux, les personnages sont peu attachants, l'humour est spécial comme tu as pu le constater, et leurs énigmes sont capillotractées la plupart du temps. Personnellement, le peu de jeux que j'ai fait de ce studio ne m'a pas plu et ne m'a pas donné envie d'en découvrir plus de chez eux.

Je te conseille vivement de te tourner vers les titres de chez Pendulo Studio par exemple (Runaway, The Next Big Thing, Yesterday...). Dans les derniers P&C que j'ai fait, je te conseille également Broken Age (Double Fine Productions) et Kathy Rain (Clifftop Games). Sans oublier les classiques comme Monkey Island, Syberia (attention, très lent), Sam & Max...

----------


## Dodo

@Saelix

Bravo a toi !
Je l'avais mis pour varier les genres, mais avoue ne l'avoir pas fait moi meme. L'idée était de toute facon que tu en faces 1 dans le pack.

Pour hand of fate c'est bien le 2 que je t'ai mis dans la liste !

----------


## Hyeud

> Fini Deponia 1, je ne suis pas sûre de continuer l'aventure. C'est le premier point'n'click que je fais, alors soit je n'ai pas les bons réflexes, soit c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux, mais je suis allée regarder la soluce très souvent. Et surtout je suis vraiment pas fan de l'humour. Le mec qui passe son temps à se plaindre que son ex lui demandait de faire le ménage, bof quoi. 
> 
> Je pense enchaîner sur Hand of Fate demain.


C'est très bien Déponia, mais effectivement c'est pour les vieux briscards du PnC, quant à l'humour, ben le héros est tout de suite dépeint comme une grosse merde, donc son humour limite, c'est fait exprès, vu que c'est une grosse merde, c'est complètement absurde, l'histoire est géniale, mais je comprends qu'on approche pas si on a jamais fait de PnC avant.

----------


## darkvador

J'ai mis *Lumino City* du coup vu que plusieurs personnes disent qu'il est bien.

----------


## Scylite

> C'est très bien Déponia, mais effectivement c'est pour les vieux briscards du PnC, quant à l'humour, ben le héros est tout de suite dépeint comme une grosse merde, donc son humour limite, c'est fait exprès, vu que c'est une grosse merde, c'est complètement absurde, l'histoire est géniale, mais je comprends qu'on approche pas si on a jamais fait de PnC avant.


Je vois pas trop le rapport entre avoir fait des PnC et trouver un scénario naze, pour le coup. Le gameplay a rien à voir avec l'écriture d'un personnage.

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est très bien Déponia, mais effectivement c'est pour les vieux briscards du PnC, quant à l'humour, ben le héros est tout de suite dépeint comme une grosse merde, donc son humour limite, c'est fait exprès, vu que c'est une grosse merde, c'est complètement absurde, l'histoire est géniale, mais je comprends qu'on approche pas si on a jamais fait de PnC avant.


Ouais, enfin, faire un bon personnage détestable qu'on apprécie jouer, c'est compliqué, et de que vous racontez, c'est clairement pas réussi ici (ce qui n'augure rien de bon pour quand je le lancerai). Ca me rappelle certains visual novels (World End Economica, Katawa Shoujo), pour lesquels je déteste trop le protagoniste pour avoir la moindre envie de les relancer, malgré les qualités qu'ils peuvent avoir à côté.

----------


## Hyeud

> Je vois pas trop le rapport entre avoir fait des PnC et trouver un scénario naze, pour le coup. Le gameplay a rien à voir avec l'écriture d'un personnage.


Ma phrase est trop longue est pas assez claire.
Je n'ai pas trouvé les énigmes de Déponia souvent capillotractées, sur chaque épisode, j'ai du aller voir la soluce une seule fois, d'ailleurs dans le 2ème épisode il est clair que je n'y serais jamais arrivé seul, c'est là où je veux dire que si t'as joué à beaucoup de PnC tu ne passes pas ton temps sur une soluce et tu as plus de chances d'apprécier le jeu, vu que le kiff c'est de trouver les solutions aux énigmes.
Perso, je trouve le scénar génial, mais ça, effectivement, ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait d'être un aficionados du PnC, c'est un goût personnel.




> Ouais, enfin, faire un bon personnage détestable qu'on apprécie jouer, c'est compliqué, et de que vous racontez, c'est clairement pas réussi ici (ce qui n'augure rien de bon pour quand je le lancerai). Ca me rappelle certains visual novels (World End Economica, Katawa Shoujo), pour lesquels je déteste trop le protagoniste pour avoir la moindre envie de les relancer, malgré les qualités qu'ils peuvent avoir à côté.


J'ai adoré jouer ce personnage de gros nul, gros lâche, avec une répartie débile et percutante à la fois, voilà, après tout le monde n'aime pas ce genre d'humour absurde, je le comprends, vu qu'il existe même des gens qui n'aiment pas Rick&Morty ou les Monthy Pythons.  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai mis *Lumino City* du coup vu que plusieurs personnes disent qu'il est bien.


Merci !

----------


## FoxDy

> C'est très bien Déponia, mais effectivement c'est pour les vieux briscards du PnC, quant à l'humour, ben le héros est tout de suite dépeint comme une grosse merde, donc son humour limite, c'est fait exprès, vu que c'est une grosse merde, c'est complètement absurde, l'histoire est géniale, mais je comprends qu'on approche pas si on a jamais fait de PnC avant.


Ça fait des années que je joue à des des p'n'c, pourtant je n'ai pas accroché du tout. Deponia c'est surtout pas pour tout le monde et j'ai bien l'impression que soit ça passe, soit ça casse, qu'on soit un vieux de la vieille ou pas.  :;):

----------


## Scylite

Bon, je m'amuse bien sur Bioshock 2, mais depuis que je suis arrivé dans le niveau actuel c'est plantage sur plantage (apparemment c'est connu dans ce niveau là), si j'arrive pas à le passer je pense que je laisserai tomber le sentiment du devoir accompli.

----------


## Dodo

Bon Celeste c'est l'école de la frustration. Je ne sais pas si j'irai au bout ^^

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon Celeste c'est l'école de la frustration. Je ne sais pas si j'irai au bout ^^


T'en es où ?

L'idée c'est d'essayer, si c'est pas ton truc aucune raison de s'acharner. Au pire, si t'as quand même envie de découvrir les tableaux mais que tu trouves ça vraiment trop difficile, y a des options d'accessibilité qui peuvent te rendre la vie plus belle (dash infini, invincibilité aux piques, etc...).

----------


## Dodo

Je viens de finir l'hotel !
Nan mais je chouine pour le principe, si la difficulté n'atteint pas des sommets inatteignables ça devrait aller. Mais c'est beaucoup beaucoup d'erreurs donc un peu frustrant. Je vois assez vite ce qu'il faut faire pour passer, mais l’exécution c'est pas ca. La vieillesse est un naufrage !

----------


## darkvador

J'ai commencé Lost Ember VR , mais il faut que je touche aux paramètres car là il y a des problèmes d'affichage et ça me rend malade. Au pire je ferais la version non VR si je n'arrive pas corriger le soucis

----------


## maxtidus10

> Bon, je m'amuse bien sur Bioshock 2, mais depuis que je suis arrivé dans le niveau actuel c'est plantage sur plantage (apparemment c'est connu dans ce niveau là), si j'arrive pas à le passer je pense que je laisserai tomber le sentiment du devoir accompli.


A merde je n'avais eu aucun soucis à l'époque, mais si c'est juste injouable d'un point de vue technique, c'est effectivement dommage :/

----------


## CornedBeer

> si la difficulté n'atteint pas des *sommets*


 ::lol::

----------


## FoxDy

De mon côté déjà 18h passées sur The Talos Principle, ce jeu est une drogue.  :Bave: 

J'ai terminé tous les niveaux, je peux désormais me diriger vers la lumière ou continuer. Bien sûr que je vais continuer ! Il me reste un tas d'étoiles à récupérer (je n'en ai que 11 pour le moment) et la tour à zieuter. Je veux aussi voir s'il y a d'autres gardiens à réveiller (3 pour l'instant, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a 7 normalement). Donc retour en zone A et B pour les étoiles que j'ai manqué. Et la tour. J'hésite encore à monter tout en haut ou pas sur cette partie.*

* Oui, parce que je me vois bien en refaire une autre à l'avenir. Sortez-moi de là.

----------


## doggy d

> Bon Celeste c'est l'école de la frustration. Je ne sais pas si j'irai au bout ^^


Je t'invite à jouer à *CRASH BANDICOOT 4*  :;): 

Dans CRASH BANDICOOT, au contraire de CELESTE ou SUPER MEAT BOY par exemple, les points de sauvegarde sont bien trop espacés et constituent pour moi le summum de la frustration sur un jeu de plate-forme... 
Je n'ai jamais vu un jeu de plateforme mainstream aussi mal optimisé en termes de difficulté. Pourtant le jeu est franchement bon dans l'absolu, les premières heures sont hyper enthousiasmantes avec une réalisation magnifiquement colorée, un gameplay neo-retro jouissif et... puis on se casse les dents sur des passages ardus, on rate un bête saut pour récupérer un bonus et on recommence bien loin toute la scène... 4, 10, 15 fois d'affilé. Non, je dis stop ! Après 3-4 heures (sur 10 à 20h de souffrance attendue), jeu désinstallé et sorti de mon backlog définitivement !  :Cell: 

ça a eu le mérite de me permettre de lancer enfin *THE WITNESS*. 
Et j'adore ! Quelle beauté ! Quelle ambiance décontractée, paisible, au gré du son du vent, des vagues... et de ses énigmes hyper prenantes qui font qu'on ne voit pas le temps passer. On a tellement envie de découvrir toujours davantage l'île magnifique qui nous est donnée.  ::wub::

----------


## Scylite

> Bon Celeste c'est l'école de la frustration. Je ne sais pas si j'irai au bout ^^


Moi qui suis globalement une bille sur ce genre de jeu (j'avais rage quit très fort Super Meat Boy), c'est le premier que j'ai réussi à finir, grace à l'effet placebo des options d'accessibilité : j'ai mis la vitesse à 90% au lieu de 100, et va savoir pourquoi mais ça m'a mis en confiance et malgré qqs passages bien casse-tête, j'ai tout réussi (le jeu "de base" du moins). Courage, ça en vaut la peine !

----------


## Supergounou

> 


 :^_^: 




> 3-4 heures (sur 10 à 20h de souffrance attendue), jeu désinstallé et sorti de mon backlog définitivement !


Ah tu parles de Crash 4 ?!
Pendant un moment j'ai cru que ton post concernait MeatBoy et Celeste, j'ai dû relire plusieurs fois parce que je trouvais que rien n'allait dedans  :^_^: 

Bon beh Crash4, hop dehors de ma wishlist !

----------


## doggy d

> Bon beh Crash4, hop dehors de ma wishlist !


  :;):

----------


## Scylite

Allez zou, premier jeu fini avec* Bioshock 2*. J'ai réussi à survivre aux retours windows, assez intempestifs et régulier à partir de la moitié du jeu, très dommage, j'ai failli abandonner (j'ai bien du rejouer deux bonnes heures du jeu à cause de ça, en cumulé).

Mon avis en quasi sans spoiler : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Content de ce retour dans Rapture avec une foreuse en bonus. Ca ressemble plus à un DLC avec histoire annexe qu'une vraie suite narrative, le récit se suit sans trop d'intérêt par rapport à l'ambiance du premier, là tout fait un peu redite. Mais le gameplay est toujours efficace et varié (bien qu'un peu imprécis), là aussi sans innovation mais j'y retourne avec plaisir, ayant fait le premier il y a suffisamment longtemps. 



Event réussi ! Mais on continue, surement avec Octodad maintenant.

----------


## Kaelis

Brothers est bien tatillon concernant la manette utilisée... visiblement je vais devoir ressortir une manette de 360 du placard pour que ça fonctionne sans bidouille, jamais vu ça  :tired:

----------


## sebarnolds

Quel échec... J'ai déjà joué 2h à *Styx: Shards of Darkness* et je viens de me rendre compte qu'il s'agissait du deuxième de la série. Bon, je désinstalle, j'installe le premier et je relance  ::(:

----------


## Augusthein

> Allez zou, premier jeu fini avec* Bioshock 2*. J'ai réussi à survivre aux retours windows, assez intempestifs et régulier à partir de la moitié du jeu, très dommage, j'ai failli abandonner (j'ai bien du rejouer deux bonnes heures du jeu à cause de ça, en cumulé).


Avec la version Remastered ?

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui c'est bien la remastered qui était dans son backlog. Effectivement c'est bizarre que les bugs aient été si nombreux :/

En tout cas bravo pour avoir déjà fini un jeu alors que je n'en ai juste pas commencé un  ::P:

----------


## wcxd

De mon côté j'ai commencé While True:Learn() et je suis un peu dubitatif. Après 4h de jeu je suis à environ 30% du jeu d'après le compteur de progression ingame.

J'aimais bien au début, les petits puzzles sont sympas, mais plus j'avance plus j'ai l'impression qu'il faut plus tâtonner pour trouver la solution que de vraiment comprendre ce qu'on fait. 

D'ailleurs je me demande s'il n'y a pas un peu de RNG dans ces puzzles, je suis allé voir une solution sur YouTube pour un niveau que je ne comprenais pas (en fait si, j'avais eu la bonne idée mais la mauvaise exécution), et la solution proposée par le mec ne semblait pas marcher chez tout le monde au vu de ce qu'on lisait dans les commentaires. D'ailleurs elle ne marchait pas chez moi non plus, j'ai dû affiner un peu.


De plus certains puzzles sont des mini-jeux chelous (là je viens d'en faire un, il faut conduire une voiture, mais c'est juste pas très fun...), ce qui me coupe un peu dans ma lancée.


Bref du coup pas sûr de le terminer, mais pas sûr non plus de l'abandonner. Je pense faire quelques parties de temps en temps en même temps que j'avance sur les autres jeux de l'event, ça s'y prête bien en plus.

----------


## Dodo

Hello, étant un peu noob dans l'event je voulais savoir si c'était moi qui devait valider les jeux terminés de mon filleul ?

----------


## Flad

> Hello, étant un peu noob dans l'event je voulais savoir si c'était moi qui devait valider les jeux terminés de mon filleul ?


Nope.
Chacun se valide ses propres jeux  :;):

----------


## Scylite

> Oui c'est bien la remastered qui était dans son backlog. Effectivement c'est bizarre que les bugs aient été si nombreux :/
> 
> En tout cas bravo pour avoir déjà fini un jeu alors que je n'en ai juste pas commencé un


Oui toutafé en version Remastered. Finalement c'était pas des bugs nombreux, juste le même crash en boucle, et uniquement après 6-7h de jeu. Pas bien réussi à cerner pourquoi, si le jeu avait été plus long j'aurais probablement abandonné mais bon, là, j'ai fait avec.

----------


## banditbandit

> De mon côté déjà 18h passées sur The Talos Principle, ce jeu est une drogue. 
> 
> J'ai terminé tous les niveaux, je peux désormais me diriger vers la lumière ou continuer. Bien sûr que je vais continuer ! Il me reste un tas d'étoiles à récupérer (je n'en ai que 11 pour le moment) et la tour à zieuter. Je veux aussi voir s'il y a d'autres gardiens à réveiller (3 pour l'instant, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a 7 normalement). Donc retour en zone A et B pour les étoiles que j'ai manqué. Et la tour. J'hésite encore à monter tout en haut ou pas sur cette partie.*
> 
> * Oui, parce que je me vois bien en refaire une autre à l'avenir. Sortez-moi de là.


Aussi le DLC Road to Gehenna de fort bonne réputation, malheureusement il est pas souvent en promo ou alors encore un peu cher.




> Oui toutafé en version Remastered. Finalement c'était pas des bugs nombreux, juste le même crash en boucle, et uniquement après 6-7h de jeu. Pas bien réussi à cerner pourquoi, si le jeu avait été plus long j'aurais probablement abandonné mais bon, là, j'ai fait avec.


Le remaster de Bioshock 2 est encore très beau, à noter surtout l'excellence artistique, et aussi son DLC l'Antre de Minerve aussi bien du point de vue gameplay que de la narration.

----------


## maxtidus10

Je confirme l'antre de Minerve est à faire si tu as tout de même aimé le jeu. Mais tu pourras faire ça après l'event bien sur  ::):

----------


## FoxDy

*The Talos Principle* terminé, après 26h de jeu passées. En un mot : DIVIN.  :Bave: 

Une superbe ambiance visuelle et sonore, un scénario excellent que l'on touche d'abord du bout des doigts avant d'en comprendre l'enjeu petit à petit, des énigmes à difficulté croissante qui demanderont parfois du temps et beaucoup de réflexion, mais toujours réalisables. La satisfaction qui s'en dégage lorsqu'on trouve une solution. La beauté des décors, la richesse du gameplay car on pourrait croire à de la redondance avec les puzzles, or ils se renouvellent et offrent chacun quelque chose de différent. 

C'était un réel plaisir que d'y jouer. Impossible parfois de décrocher, tant j'étais à fond. J'ai récolté tous les Sigils seule, découvert pas mal d'easter eggs, ramassé la moitié des étoiles sans aide* et découvert les différentes fins. Une pure merveille.

* Pour l'autre moitié, j'ai regardé partiellement où elles se trouvaient et le début d'un cheminement parfois, jamais en entier pour me laisser une part de réflexion et de surprise. Mais certaines me paraissent irrécupérables sans aide (exemple : celle de la Pyramide de Khéops et du Sphinx), beaucoup trop tiré par les cheveux. 

En conclusion : un début d'Event plus que réussi, et un titre qui entre facilement dans ma liste de mes jeux préférés. Une véritable perle.

-> Attestation sur l'honneur




> Aussi le DLC Road to Gehenna de fort bonne réputation, malheureusement il est pas souvent en promo ou alors encore un peu cher.


L'avantage d'avoir chopé la Gold Edition à 5€ sur GOG il y a peut-être 2 ans maintenant.  :Eclope: 
Je pense me faire le DLC après l'Event, sauf si je ne résiste vraiment pas à la tentation.

----------


## Dodo

Bon j'ai passé les 1000 morts sur celeste, j'ai plus de peau sur le pouce, mais je dois pas etre loin de la fin. J'enchaine des drapeaux numérotés (j'en suis au 14eme).
J'aurais juste aimé savoir qu'est ce qui déclenche l'épuisement sur une paroi. Ca a l'air d'etre clé dans le passage ou je suis et je ne m'en sors pas...

----------


## Kulfy

Si tu veux tous les détails par rapport à l'endurance de Madeline : https://www.reddit.com/r/celestegame...nic_explained/




> The actions that use up stamina are holding still while grabbing a wall, climbing upward, and climb jumping (jumping straight up while grabbing a wall). Jumping away from a wall and sliding down while grabbing do not use any stamina.

----------


## Dodo

Bon ben du coup j'ai terminé *Celeste* en un peu moins de 8h00
Le jeu est tres propre vraiment rien a dire.
Mais c'est pas trop ma tasse de thé. Je suis allé au bout, mais le die and retry ad nauseam c'est un peu trop.
Je n'ose imaginer les faces B...


1106 morts pour 50 fraises

----------


## Woshee

Premier jeu fini (merci l'isolement covid  :tired:  : *Stick it to the man.*

J'aime beaucoup le visuel "papier", y'a des idées rigolote qui utilisent justement le fait que tout est en carton, l'humour est débile donc j'aime bien. Les voix sont vraiment chouettes aussi, et poussent vraiment à écouter les dialogues.
Bon quand on se penche sur le gameplay par contre, c'est pas ouf. Vaguement un peu de plateforme. Des énigmes qui consistent essentiellement à placer le bon sticker au bon endroit, c'est hyper linéaire, et les phases d'infiltration sont énervantes au possible.

J'ai quand même pas passé un mauvais moment.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon ben du coup j'ai terminé *Celeste*


Bravo ! Toutes les montagnes sont franchissables  ::):

----------


## Dodo

Tu me conseilles quoi ensuite ?
Hyper light drifter c'est pas trop semblable ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Rien à voir, tu peux y aller.  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

C'est quand même un jeu un petit peu difficile, même si bien en deçà de Celeste. Si tu veux un truc un peu plus cool, t'as le choix entre Monkey Island si t'as envie de te servir de ton cerveau, ou Spec Ops si tu veux complètement le débrancher.

----------


## NFafa

> *The Talos Principle* terminé, après 26h de jeu passées. En un mot : DIVIN. 
> 
> [...]
>  J'ai récolté tous les Sigils seule, découvert pas mal d'easter eggs, ramassé la moitié des étoiles sans aide* et découvert les différentes fins. 
> [...]
> En conclusion : un début d'Event plus que réussi, et un titre qui entre facilement dans ma liste de mes jeux préférés. Une véritable perle.
> [...]


J'avais beaucoup apprécié le jeu aussi, mais j'avais clairement pas la même patience - ou le même niveau pour tout récupérer.

Bravo à toi  :;):

----------


## Kulfy

> Tu me conseilles quoi ensuite ?


Les Faces B & C, le chapitre Core, puis Farewell.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Les Faces B & C, le chapitre Core, puis Farewell.


 :Bave:

----------


## LanFy

Bon j'ai un soucis avec *Midnight Club 2*. Encore les graphismes décrépits et la résolution bloqué en 2003, j'aurai pu passer dessus. Par contre les chutes de framerates à 1fps toutes les 8-10 secondes de jeu, c'est juste pas possible... Donc ça dégage de mon backlog mais pas forcément de la façon espérée...
*@Kaelis* si tu passe dans le coin, t'as le droit de me choisir un autre jeu à la place, sinon bah tant pis.

----------


## Kaelis

Hum dommage... t'as pas grand chose sous le temps que tu demandes, du coup je te propose *Orwell* (4 heures et demie).

----------


## Dodo

> Les Faces B & C, le chapitre Core, puis Farewell.


j'en ai discuté avec un pote et la réponse est non, jamais ^^. Mon max de difficulté c'est from software/hollow knight

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Outlaws*

Meh, ca a mal vieilli. Je suis un bon client pour les westerns, mais toutes les armes en hitscan ça donne pas un jeu bien fou.
Un poil trop de niveaux avec une progression cheloue également, aux chiottes le canyon avec son vent et la scierie.

----------


## Supergounou

> j'en ai discuté avec un pote et la réponse est non, jamais ^^. Mon max de difficulté c'est from software/hollow knight


Honnêtement je trouve un Dark Souls largement plus frustrant que n'importe quelle face B de Celeste.

----------


## Dodo

Celeste supporte assez mal l'a peu pres, y a certains tableaux ou je sui smort en boucle alors que je savais parfaitement quoi faire, mais ca dashait dans le mauvais sens, ou j'oubliais de m'accrocher à la falaise  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Celeste supporte assez mal l'a peu pres, y a certains tableaux ou je sui smort en boucle alors que je savais parfaitement quoi faire


Tiens, ça me rappelle un autre jeu...  ::): 
Après ça dépend surement de l'expérience, mais j'ai torché Celeste à 100% (sans les fraises dorées faut pas abuser) dans un état de zenitude absolu, alors que Dark Souls me met hors de moi dès lors que le jeu m'oblige à me retaper la même route vers un boss pour la 25ème fois juste parce que j'ai appuyé sur le bouton de la roulade 10 frames trop tôt.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Les Faces B & C, le chapitre Core, puis Farewell.


J'avais fait la première face B, le chapitre 8, puis le 9 (jusqu'au mur où il faut toutes les fraises pour passer)... Juste pour ces 3 choses, j'ai eu 4x plus de morts que pour finir tout le jeu^^

----------


## La Chouette

*A Story about my Uncle*

Je me suis arrêté à 10 achievements sur 15 parce que je suis pas maso. C'était très bon. La maniabilité est bonne, il y a de nouvelles mécaniques au fur et à mesure, le level design est excellent (même s'il est parfois difficile de voir où aller dans le dernier niveau), la plupart des collectibles obligent à sortir des sentiers battus, et il y a quelques achievements liés à des challenges optionnels (faire une partie d'un niveau sans utiliser le grappin, faire une partie d'un autre sans toucher le sol), c'est toujours plaisant. La fin de l'histoire est bien amenée. Un défaut cependant : l'impossibilité de passer les dialogues sur une nouvelle partie. Et on ne peux pas faire mumuse avec le grappin pendant les-dits dialogues. 7/10, j'y suis retourné pour des achievements (alors que j'en avais aucun après l'avoir fini), c'est signe de bon jeu.



Spoiler Alert! 







J'ai enchaîné sur Half Life, j'en suis à la moitié, et bordel, il est plein d'énormes défauts qui en font parfois un calvaire.

----------


## Woshee

"Fini" *BIT.TRIP Presents... Runner2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien*

Je remercie pas Leeoneil pour celui là  :tired: 
Je suis allé au bout en facile en complétant plus ou moins chaque niveau. Maintenant j'ai qu'une envie c'est les compléter avec tous les lingots en Facile, puis en moyen, puis en difficile, et en choppant tous les coffres !  :Vibre: 

Le jeu est vraiment hypnotique, la difficulté est super progressive, ce qui ne le rend pas frustrant pour les noob comme moi. On sent qu'on s'améliore au fur et à mesure et on se prend pas un mur de difficulté en pleine gueule au milieu du jeu. Super découverte !

----------


## Kulfy

*Darkside Detective*

Point & Click très sympa !
L'humour fonctionne très bien, et les énigmes ne sont jamais trop alambiquées.
A raison d'une ou deux enquêtes par soirée, c'était parfait.

Pas vraiment l'objectif de l'event, mais j'ai rajouté le deuxième épisode dans ma wishlist   :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

> Maintenant j'ai qu'une envie c'est les compléter avec tous les lingots en Facile, puis en moyen, puis en difficile, et en choppant tous les coffres !


Ça se fait, en "seulement" 22h  ::ninja::

----------


## Scylite

Second jeu de terminé : *Octodad : Dadliest catch*.

Mon avis tel que posté sur le site : premier jeu que je fais jouant sur la physique, type Surgeon Simulator. Ici chaque gachette du pad gère une jambe et on galère comme pas permis à avancer. Evidemment le fun est basé sur le chaos qu'on sème avec soi, mais aussi sur l'absurdité du pitch : jouer un poulpe qui se déguise en humain et que personne ne confond. Le gameplay est efficace dans son coté brouillon, mais c'est pas trop ma came. C'était bien sur les 2 grosses heures que ça m'a pris, plus j'aurais surement abandonné. Par contre j'ai beaucoup aimé l'humour, simple mais efficace.

Question technique : on peut avoir des liens donnant direct vers tel ou tel succès steam qu'on a obtenu ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Non, juste la page des succès sur ton profil.

----------


## Woshee

> Ça se fait, en "seulement" 22h


Tu ments. Steam indique déjà 20h  :tired:

----------


## Woshee

Et hop troisième jeu fini: *Machinarium*

J'ai vérifié, je l'ai depuis 2009  :tired:  Je crois que j'avais acheté la version flash directement chez Amanita à l'époque.

Eh ben je suis soulagé de l'avoir fini. Mais c'est vraiment pas ma came. L'univers est chouette, l'ambiance sonore et visuelle est réussie. Mais j'ai quasiment tout fait avec la soluce. Je suis une bille, je vois pas les trucs évidents c'est catastrophiques. Pourtant j'avoue que tout est globalement logique dans ce jeu là.
Après, j'ai quand même été bien énervé par les séquences puzzle game que j'ai trouvé infaisable (surtout le pseudo sokoban avec une boule et des boites), et je me suis demandé d'où ça sortait le coup de space invaders qui dure trois plombes et le mini jeu de la toute fin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Second jeu de terminé : *Octodad : Dadliest catch*.
> 
> Mon avis tel que posté sur le site : premier jeu que je fais jouant sur la physique, type Surgeon Simulator. Ici chaque gachette du pad gère une jambe et on galère comme pas permis à avancer. Evidemment le fun est basé sur le chaos qu'on sème avec soi, mais aussi sur l'absurdité du pitch : jouer un poulpe qui se déguise en humain et que personne ne confond. Le gameplay est efficace dans son coté brouillon, mais c'est pas trop ma came. C'était bien sur les 2 grosses heures que ça m'a pris, plus j'aurais surement abandonné. Par contre j'ai beaucoup aimé l'humour, simple mais efficace.
> 
> Question technique : on peut avoir des liens donnant direct vers tel ou tel succès steam qu'on a obtenu ?


En fait c'est un jeu à jouer à 4: chacun contrôle un membre. Là pour le coup c'est fendard.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Pawnbarian* (2021)
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Échec/Rogue-like.
> 
> On dirige Roger qui se retrouve sur un échiquier, qu'il va devoir vider de tout ennemi. Pour ce faire, Roger doit tirer des cartes, 2 à chaque tour et qu'il pourra améliorer entre chaque tableau, afin de se déplacer selon les règles des Échecs et bouter les affreux, qui ont eux-même des capacités de déplacement et d'attaque particulières. Roger doit boucler 7 tableaux afin de compléter le donjon et passer au suivant.
> 
> C'est super bien pensé et ça fonctionne très bien. Il faut bien connaitre les ennemis pour progresser et arriver à vaincre les 3 donjons présents dans le jeu, ce qui demandera plusieurs essais évidement, mais surtout il faut tout analyser avant de jouer notre tour, sinon c'est la mort en 3 tours assurés.
> ...


Désolé La Chouette, je m'arrête là pour celui-là, je ne ferai pas les 6 personnages. Je le considère moi comme fini, mais évidement je ne le valide pas sur le site. Merci pour le choix, typiquement le genre de jeu que je n'aurai jamais fait en dehors de l'event !  ::):

----------


## Flad

Allez hop,* Pirate Pop +* quitte mon backlog par la petite porte. Un jeu de scoring très mouif. On lance une chaine pour éclater des grosses bulles qui deviennent des petites bulles qu'il faut éclater et ainsi de suite. 
De temps en temps la gravité change et on se retrouve sur un bord de l'écran (haut, bas, gauche, droite). Le tout dans un style Game Boy 1ère du nom.
J'ai stoppé après avoir acheter le dernier perso disponible dans la boutique.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Scylite

Wouh Rogue Legacy c'est rigolo mais c'est... dur ? Et comment on considère que j'ai "fini" ?

----------


## pierrecastor

Le jeu est fini quand tu auras vaincu le boss derrière la porte de la première salle.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Wouh Rogue Legacy c'est rigolo mais c'est... dur ? Et comment on considère que j'ai "fini" ?


Bravo pour Octodad  :;): 

Pour Rogue legacy, c'est simple, tu l'as fini quand tu l'as fini (car oui il y a une fin). Il faut pour ça battre le boss final.
Mais oui avant d'y arriver il va falloir quelques morts dans l'arbre généalogique pour améliorer le château de ta dynastie ! et gagner en skill aussi bien sur.

----------


## Scylite

> et gagner en skill aussi bien sur.


Je ne suis pas optimiste  ::ninja::

----------


## Altay

Je me suis lancé dans *A Plague Tale : Innocence*. C'est la bonne ambiance.  ::cry:: 

Par contre je comprends maintenant tous les commentaires sur le gameplay qui est juste _good enough_ : c'est rarement clair de savoir pourquoi on se fait choper ou pas et les actions contextuelles avec les objets se déclenchent de façon un peu capricieuse. Mais quelle histoire !

----------


## wcxd

Je viens de terminer *Turnip Boy Commits Tax Evasion* en environ 3-4 heures et c'était super bien  ::lol:: 




On y incarne un P'tit Navet, accusé de ne pas avoir payé ses impôts. Le maire de notre bourg nous recrute donc de force comme assistant personnel pour nous faire payer nos taxes (drôle de façon de régulariser sa situation fiscale, je sais).

Le jeu est un zelda like très light, avec des combats pas difficiles, des énigmes simplettes, beaucoup de "ramène tel objet à tel villageois". Mais l'humour stupide m'a complètement charmé, j'ai adoré suivre cette petite histoire. Le panneau indiquant "Escargots végétariens" pour annoncer que les escargots sont dangereux pour le navet m'a bien fait rire.

Rapidement le jeu fait comprendre au joueur qu'il y a des "bonus" à découvrir après avoir terminé le jeu. Il s'agit 


Spoiler Alert! 


d'un mode de jeu à la croisée des chemins entre un roguelike et un survival : on enchaine des arènes remplis de monstres ou de boss, et après quelques salles on a le choix entre 3 power-ups pour booster son perso. Au bout d'une dizaine de salle les monstres sont aléatoirement boostés eux aussi : plus de vie, dégâts empoisonnés, plus gros... J'ai trouvé ça très sympa comme ajout, mais les combats n'étant pas très intéressants je n'ai pas poussé.





J'ai 100% le jeu (à l'exception de la partie en spoiler mais cela ne semble pas compter pour le 100% ingame), ce qui est rare pour moi. Je recommande franchement !

Attestation sur l'honneur :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Kulfy

> Wouh Rogue Legacy c'est rigolo mais c'est... dur ? Et comment on considère que j'ai "fini" ?


Pareil, je me suis lancé là-dessus, et après 8h, je viens seulement de battre le boss du château  :Sweat: 
Drôle d'idée cette inflation sur les upgrades au fur et à mesure qu'on les achète. Ça rallonge vraiment la montée en puissance (et donc la durée de vie du jeu) de manière artificielle.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est déjà une bonne chose de faite.  ::): 

Un conseil : ne perdez pas de temps avec les boss "remix" (disponibles derrière la même porte une fois le boss battu), ce sont des challenges un peu hardcore avec des conditions fixes qui ne sont pas utiles à la progression.

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui le best, c'est d'explorer au maximum le château (et même de zapper les boss) juste pour maximiser les gains de sousous sur un run. On cherche donc la zone la plus simple, on la nettoie, puis on passe à la zone suivante, on la nettoie, etc... Jusqu'à la mort.
Et après on dépense les sous (je me souvient avoir maximiser les dgts infligés, ce qui fait que je faisait des dégats importants (dégats d'un ninja) à la fin même avec un barbare (qui est juste un sac de PV normalement).

----------


## leeoneil

> Le jeu est vraiment hypnotique, la difficulté est super progressive, ce qui ne le rend pas frustrant pour les noob comme moi. On sent qu'on s'améliore au fur et à mesure et on se prend pas un mur de difficulté en pleine gueule au milieu du jeu. Super découverte !


Pareil, le jeu peut t'envoyer en transe sur certains passages avec la bonne musique !
J'avais adoré !
 :Vibre:

----------


## Nacodaco

*Minit* terminé en 2 heures (screen sur le site de l'event). J'ai commencé par le plus simple  ::ninja::  

Il s'agit d'un jeu d'action minimaliste avec des éléments de puzzle (un zelda-like 2D en bref). Une mécanique vient agrémenter le gameplay : vous mourrez instantanément au bout de 60 secondes. Vous conservez toutefois les objets ramassés et vous pouvez changer de spawn. Cela vous oblige donc seulement à planifier des objectifs précis à chaque "run".

Le jeu semble possède une sorte de new game+. Je vais sûrement pousser un peu par curiosité. C'était assez sympathique, mais c'est vraiment le genre de jeu un peu cryptique qui peut tourner au cauchemar quand vous vous retrouvez à tourner en rond pendant 30 minutes parce que vous n'avez pas mis un coup d'épée dans un arbre dans un coin de la map.

Je ne conseillerai pas l'achat à plein tarif (avec les tendances tarifaires actuelles, on trouve des jeux plus ambitieux pour moins cher), mais c'est clairement le jeu idéal pour ce type d'event. D'autant plus que c'est une formule que les gens aiment bien en général.

Pour la suite, j'hésite entre *Void Bastards* et *Endless Space 2*. Ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas joué à un 4X mais je suis vraiment refroidi par ma dernière tentative sur Stellaris (abandonné au bout de 30 minutes).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon une petite suggestion d'évol. très simple pour le site : mettre un signe distinctif sur les jeux déjà validés lorsqu'on affiche notre liste (par exemple un petit checkmark à côté du titre).

----------


## Nono

> "Fini" *BIT.TRIP Presents... Runner2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien*
> 
> Je remercie pas Leeoneil pour celui là 
> Je suis allé au bout en facile en complétant plus ou moins chaque niveau. Maintenant j'ai qu'une envie c'est les compléter avec tous les lingots en Facile, puis en moyen, puis en difficile, et en choppant tous les coffres ! 
> 
> Le jeu est vraiment hypnotique, la difficulté est super progressive, ce qui ne le rend pas frustrant pour les noob comme moi. On sent qu'on s'améliore au fur et à mesure et on se prend pas un mur de difficulté en pleine gueule au milieu du jeu. Super découverte !


Oui, j'aime pas trop le genre d'habitude mais celui-là est vraiment bien fichu. Tous les trucs facultatifs qui permettent d'améliorer son score, rendent le jeu très ouvert. Assurer le checkpoint mais prendre un malus ? BUnny hoper comme un ouf au risque se manger un obstacle ? Tant de questions qu'on se pose à 100 çà l'heure.

----------


## doggy d

> Pareil, je me suis lancé là-dessus, et après 8h, je viens seulement de battre le boss du château


A l'époque, j'ai fait pareil, l'impression d'avoir passé bcp de temps sur le 1er boss, mais après tu t'améliores (ton perso mais surtout toi-même, en t'habituant à la physique et aux mécaniques du jeu) et tu enchaines plus vite la suite

----------


## Supergounou

> *Pawnbarian*


Juste pour revenir là-dessus, je n'avais pas débloqué toutes les cartes Steam du coup j'ai relancé. J'ai réussi à finir le premier donjon avec tous les persos, ils sont très différents les uns des autres et y a une réelle valeur ajoutée.

Dommage que je ne sois pas dans l'humeur pour ce genre, d'autant que ça ne me permet toujours pas de valider le jeu, mais j'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à la découverte.

----------


## Augusthein

Terminé *Abzu*, et c'est exactement ce à quoi je m'attendais, à savoir un sous-*Journey* aquatique, ce qui est déjà pas mal.

Alors oui parfois la référence est franchement abusée (jusque dans la narration), même en prenant en compte le fait que plusieurs membres de l'équipe ont justement bossés sur Journey, et certaine scène font clairement forcée (le passage en 2.5D  avec les baleines, j'avais l'impression d'entendre les devs me supplier de pleurer).

Curieux de voir ce que vaut *The Pathless*, qui semble lui s'être affranchit du modèle des jeux  de Thatgamecompany.

La preuve :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## jopopoe

*Death and Taxes* terminé : 


"Un jeu avec de bonnes idées mais qui échoue à réellement éveiller l’intérêt

Death and Taxes, avec sa petite ambiance à la Tim Burton, paraît dans un premier temps sympathique comme tout. Après tout qui n’a pas envie d’incarner une faucheuse fonctionnaire dans un univers un peu décalé ?

Après une intro poussive, on se retrouve derrière un bureau à tuer (ou à épargner) des gens à coup de tampon sur une fiche, mais on manque furieusement de contexte, et du coup de motivation.

Alors certes, j’ai bien compris que c’était le but du jeu de ne pas nous fournir de contexte, pour nous pousser à nous interroger sur le sens de nos actions (et la vacuité de celle-ci), mais niveau ludique ça devient rapidement la famine, et l’envie de jouer est rabotée par le thème (voulu encore une fois) du « fais ça mais je te dis pas pourquoi ».

Chaque journée de travail est suivie de phases de dialogues pas plus intéressantes que le reste (entre le boss rasoir et le bar rempli de collègues passifs-agressifs ou inintéressants c’est pas la joie), et c’est tout.

Et on refait ça, jour après jour après jour, sans aucune variation. Ah si, on peut acheter de la décoration pour le bureau ou customiser son avatar. Passionnant.

Du coup la musique jazzy-cool a beau être séduisante, on subit deux heures de jeu extrêmement répétitives avant une sorte de surprise finale qui cherche clairement à nous faire rempiler pour une nouvelle partie.

Euh merci mais non merci ?

Bref le thème est fun, l’histoire pourrait être intéressante, mais le tout est noyé dans de l’ennui en veux-tu en voilà.

10/20

PS : Amis développeurs, quand vous faites un jeu dont la deuxième run est censée être plus intéressante que la première, tâchez au moins de rendre la première intéressante."


Prochain jeu : *Insurmountable*

----------


## Nacodaco

Je ne pense pas terminer *Void Bastards*.

La boucle de gameplay est intéressante et j'aime beaucoup la DA, mais je n'apprécie pas assez le genre FPS pour m'investir dans un roguelike en solo (je préfère autant jouer à Gunfire Reborn en coop). Surtout que l'aspect "survie" me dérange un peu.

Je pousserai peut-être une game pour tenter de finir une RUN selon le temps que je mets à compléter d'autres jeux  ::P:

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *The Next Penelope*.

Je suis franchement déception.

Un faux jeu de course où il manque le pilotage et la course mais par contre on a du gimmick à foison.
Pour couronner le tout, l'IA gruge puis on finit sur un niveau minable de shmup foireux qui cumule les trucs à ne pas faire dans le genre.

Bel exemple de "style over substance". Au moins c'était court (j'ai mis deux heures, je toucherai pas aux missions bonus vu que j'ai pas aimé le jeu).
Rappel-de-se-méfier-des-critiques-professionnels-surtout-pour-des-indés-français/10

----------


## La Chouette

Enfin fini *Half Life*.

Bon sang que c'était de la merde. Je passerai sur certaines choses comme les graphismes, c'est un vieux jeu après tout. Par contre, ce qui est inexcusable c'est de n'avoir ni sous-titres, ni possibilité de modifier le mixage du son. Du coup, les dialogues étaient beaucoup trop souvent noyés dans les effets sonores, parfois même durant des moments de scénario importants. Donc j'ai plus ou moins aucune idée de ce qu'est l'histoire. Le jeu n'explique aucune de ses mécaniques. Si la plupart sont assez simples, je note deux choses pour lesquelles j'ai été contraint de chercher comment faire sur Internet : le crouch jumping (nécessaire à deux ou trois reprises dans le jeu) et le long jump (c'était vraiment trop compliqué d'expliquer comment utiliser le module quand on le récupère ? s'accroupir puis sauter, c'est loin d'être évident). La maniabilité est miséreuse (ce qui est particulièrement chiant dans le dernier tiers du jeu qui a pas mal de phases de platforming), Gordon a des foutues savonnettes sous le pieds, j'ai énormément ragé durant certaines phases ou il fallait marcher sur des tuyaux, si tu as le malheur de reculer vers une échelle, ce glandu va s'y accrocher (et parlons en des échelles, qui a eu cette idée à la con de faire qu'avancer fasse aller dans la direction vers laquelle on regarde, et reculer dans la direction opposée, plutôt qu'un simple avancer pour monter et reculer pour descendre ?), il va parfois monter contre les murs (dans certaines zones à la fin du jeu). L'IA des PNJ est à chier. Ca passe pour les ennemis (même si c'est ridicule de tirer en boucle dans la jambe d'un ennemi qui ne réagira pas parce qu'il ne te voit pas), mais les PNJ amicaux qui bloquent les foutues portes, et qu'il faut parfois escorter, c'est une horreur. Les checkpoints sont mal placés, obligeant parfois à refaire des combats longs (ou de l'arpentage de couloirs interminable) et me conduisant à sauvegarder littéralement toutes les 2 minutes. J'ai subi une bonne douzaine de crashs au fil du jeu, donc un durant le générique de fin. Le seul bon point, c'est la partie shooter. Le jeu ne vaut pour moi pas plus de 3/10.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Enfin fini *Half Life*.Le jeu n'explique aucune de ses mécaniques. Si la plupart sont assez simples, je note deux choses pour lesquelles j'ai été contraint de chercher comment faire sur Internet : le crouch jumping (nécessaire à deux ou trois reprises dans le jeu) et le long jump (c'était vraiment trop compliqué d'expliquer comment utiliser le module quand on le récupère ? s'accroupir puis sauter, c'est loin d'être évident).


Il y a un tutorial vraiment bien fait (pour l'époque), qui doit s'appeler "Parcours d'entraînement" ou un truc du genre (_Hazard Course_ en VO) et qui explique justement tout ça. Dommage d'être passé à côté, le menu ne le met sans doute pas assez en avant.

Sinon, sur les checkpoints, à l'époque c'était du "luxe". Ça se joue en quick save/quick load comme les Quake/Unreal/etc..

----------


## Woshee

Ouais clairement à l'époque ça n'existais pas les jeux à checkpoint c'était que des sauvegardes manuelles.

Bon maintenant c'est sûr qu'il a vieilli. Et pourtant à l'époque c'était une révolution qui a beaucoup inspiré de jeux.

J'ai essayé de le refaire en version "black mesa" (le jeu refait avec le moteur source), mais même comme ça il me tombe des mains.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fini mon premier jeu, *Bad North*.

Rogue-like tactique tower defense minimaliste en temps réel au tour par tour. Euh...  ::huh:: 
Bon, je recommence. Vous voyez FTL ? C'est pareil, sauf qu'à la place de l'équipage, on commande des petits bataillons de soldats ; à la place des planètes et des balises, on se déplace d'île en île ; et à la place du vaisseau, on défend chaque îlot visité contre des hordes de Vikings. Oui, le parallèle reste bancal, mais j'ai pas mieux.

Reconnaissons donc à Bad North le mérite d'être original. La progression générale est au tour par tour, mais les batailles sont en temps réel semi-pausable (le temps tourne au ralenti lorsqu'on donne des ordres). Les unités font preuve d'une certaine autonomie, supposée alléger la microgestion. On peut commander jusqu'à quatre bataillons par îlot, avec des possibilités d'amélioration et de spécialisation au cours de la campagne (épéistes avec boucliers, archers, lanciers). De nouveaux commandants peuvent être recrutés en cours de route, et si l'un d'eux tombe au combat, il est perdu définitivement. Les vagues d'ennemis se densifient et se spécialisent également au fil de la campagne. Enfin, les îles sont générées aléatoirement, avec des configurations topographiques à chaque fois uniques.

En pratique : sympa à découvrir mais sans plus. Aucune forme d'enrobage ne vient rendre le monde particulièrement crédible ou attachant. La montée en puissance et l'introduction graduelle de nouveaux ennemis peinent à gommer le côté extrêmement répétitif (j'ai défendu 51 îles lors de ma campagne victorieuse). Les compétences spéciales des unités sont merdiques : que ce soit pour une question de timing ou bien parce qu'on ne peut viser que des cases pleines alors que l'ennemi s'engouffre allègrement dans les diagonales, elles vont tomber à côté à 80% du temps (à l'exception de la charge des lanciers, totalement OP par rapport au reste). Malgré l'autonomie des unités, la microgestion est casse-couilles au possible (il faut quand même manuellement demander à un bataillon d'aller pourchasser le pauvre dernier Viking d'une armée annihilée qui s'amuse à aller incendier un pâté de maisons à l'autre bout de la carte).

Un autre défaut, c'est que le jeu est clairement pensé pour être joué en "ironman" (l'option permettant de recommencer une île est décochée par défaut). Sauf que 1. les mécaniques sont très mal expliquées et 2. les affrontements sont trop brefs pour avoir une lecture "stratégique" du champ de bataille et anticiper une retraite nécessaire. Bref, le temps d'avoir plus ou moins compris comment jouer, on a déjà 2 ou 3 commandants au tapis et la campagne est foutue. Rebelote lorsque le jeu introduit des ennemis quasiment invincibles (à moins de connaître la parade) à mi-campagne. Plutôt que de repartir 50 fois de zéro, j'ai donc joué avec les restarts activés, ce qui ôte évidemment un élément de tension important dans ce type de jeu.

Bref, il y a de l'idée, mais je n'ai pas accroché. Aucune envie de relancer une campagne après l'avoir "fini", ce qui est dommage pour un jeu revendiquant l'étiquette rogue-like.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Enfin fini *Half Life*.
> 
> Bon sang que c'était de la merde. Je passerai sur certaines choses comme les graphismes, c'est un vieux jeu après tout. Par contre, ce qui est inexcusable c'est de n'avoir ni sous-titres, ni possibilité de modifier le mixage du son. Du coup, les dialogues étaient beaucoup trop souvent noyés dans les effets sonores, parfois même durant des moments de scénario importants. Donc j'ai plus ou moins aucune idée de ce qu'est l'histoire. Le jeu n'explique aucune de ses mécaniques. Si la plupart sont assez simples, je note deux choses pour lesquelles j'ai été contraint de chercher comment faire sur Internet : le crouch jumping (nécessaire à deux ou trois reprises dans le jeu) et le long jump (c'était vraiment trop compliqué d'expliquer comment utiliser le module quand on le récupère ? s'accroupir puis sauter, c'est loin d'être évident). La maniabilité est miséreuse (ce qui est particulièrement chiant dans le dernier tiers du jeu qui a pas mal de phases de platforming), Gordon a des foutues savonnettes sous le pieds, j'ai énormément ragé durant certaines phases ou il fallait marcher sur des tuyaux, si tu as le malheur de reculer vers une échelle, ce glandu va s'y accrocher (et parlons en des échelles, qui a eu cette idée à la con de faire qu'avancer fasse aller dans la direction vers laquelle on regarde, et reculer dans la direction opposée, plutôt qu'un simple avancer pour monter et reculer pour descendre ?), il va parfois monter contre les murs (dans certaines zones à la fin du jeu). L'IA des PNJ est à chier. Ca passe pour les ennemis (même si c'est ridicule de tirer en boucle dans la jambe d'un ennemi qui ne réagira pas parce qu'il ne te voit pas), mais les PNJ amicaux qui bloquent les foutues portes, et qu'il faut parfois escorter, c'est une horreur. Les checkpoints sont mal placés, obligeant parfois à refaire des combats longs (ou de l'arpentage de couloirs interminable) et me conduisant à sauvegarder littéralement toutes les 2 minutes. J'ai subi une bonne douzaine de crashs au fil du jeu, donc un durant le générique de fin. Le seul bon point, c'est la partie shooter. Le jeu ne vaut pour moi pas plus de 3/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/K9JcLC6/20221101093521-1.jpg


T'as raison, moi non plus j'aime pas ce jeu^^ Il faut que nos voix se fassent entendre  ::P:

----------


## Nacodaco

> Je ne pense pas terminer *Void Bastards*.
> 
> La boucle de gameplay est intéressante et j'aime beaucoup la DA, mais je n'apprécie pas assez le genre FPS pour m'investir dans un roguelike en solo (je préfère autant jouer à Gunfire Reborn en coop). Surtout que l'aspect "survie" me dérange un peu.
> 
> Je pousserai peut-être une game pour tenter de finir une RUN selon le temps que je mets à compléter d'autres jeux


J'ai redonné une chance au jeu et je confirme ma première impression  ::cry:: 

Le "format" roguelike et la DA sont ok, mais le jeu traîne deux grosses faiblesses :

 Il n'y aucun feeling sur les différentes armes. Certaines semblent même inutiles. Il y a un gros manque de contenu. Même en jouant 3 heures j'avais déjà des niveaux redondants et du swap color sur les ennemis  :tired: 

Je rajoute au défaut l'aspect survie (qui est vraiment subjectif, ça fait clairement partie du jeu) qui rends certains moments très frustrants.

Je me demande si des canards ont accroché car je n'ai jamais vu aucun retour sur ce jeu.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'y ai joué 1h ou 2h (l'année dernière, je pense) et je n'ai pas vraiment accroché non plus.

----------


## LanFy

Terminé *Inmost*.
C'est un jeu dérangeant qui fait écho à beaucoup trop de choses chez moi pour que je sois à l'aise avec le thème.

----------


## Kaelis

*Fight'N Rage* (1/5)



Spoiler Alert! 









Le jeu ayant huit "fins", je les ai toutes les atteindre au moins une fois. Il faut compter environ une heure par partie, ça m'a pris une douzaine d'heures pour y arriver.



C’est un très bon BTA, énergique surtout avec de la musique qui tape, de la patate et des ennemis qui couinent sous les mandales. Je m’étais ennuyé sur le dernier Tortues Ninja, celui-ci m’a bien plus plu parce qu’il est défoulant mais pas que : je dirais qu’il est mieux « calibré » pour que chaque joueur y trouve son compte.

Les bases sont très simples à apprendre, Fight’N Rage est poncif. C’est dans les combos que chacun et chacune pourra en tirer ce qui l’intéresse : rien de compliqué pour sortir des combos satisfaisants, ce qui n’empêche pas de sortir des enchaînements à la longueur proportionnelle au temps qu’on est prêt à consacrer à l’entraînement. Les niveaux de difficultés sont assez distincts pour se tailler un défi à sa hauteur.






Il faut aussi savoir que le jeu propose plusieurs embranchements pendant les parties. C’est anecdotique pour le déroulement de l’histoire même si on peut apprécier les dialogues qui changent en fonction des choix et des personnages joués… par contre ça aide à tromper le problème habituel de ce genre de jeu (la répétitivité) en proposant des niveaux et des boss différents. Ça fait illusion pendant les premières heures, dommage que ça se limite à des fins A à H : je m’attendais plutôt à une fin « plus » vu qu’on nous explique à plusieurs reprises que « ce n’est pas tout ».

Visuellement ça peut être très chargé ce qui n’est pas une mauvaise chose pour un BTA, par contre le jeu est à peine lisible pendant les plus grosses rixes. Et je ne pense pas que le look… « animaux et roploplos » soit du goût de tout le monde même si c’est léger, un peu repoussant au premier abord puis oubliable pour ma part.

Ceci étant dit, ça me semble être un très bon BTA et si la montre ne tournait pas pour l’event j’y aurais davantage. Je le garde installé pour plus tard  :;): 

PS : un peu tiré par les cheveux pour le thème de l’event mais bon, c’est l’intention qui compte wcxd  ::happy2::

----------


## doggy d

> T'as raison, moi non plus j'aime pas ce jeu^^ Il faut que nos voix se fassent entendre


Faut imaginer y jouer à l'époque, c'était très cool... Et pourtant je ne suis pas un intégriste puisque je lui préférais Unreal  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

Half-Life, j'ai tenté 2 fois d'y jouer à l'époque, et 2 fois j'ai lâché l'affaire assez rapidement, pareil pour HL2, bref si t'aimes pas les FPS, HL ça donne pas envie. Je suis content de lire plusieurs personnes déclarant ne pas aimer ce jeu, je me sentais seul.

----------


## CornedBeer

Il faut arrêter la provocation, messieurs ...  :Indeed: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...1#post13729844

----------


## Hyeud

C'est toi qui me provoque là en me remontrant ce top horrible où Fallout 2 a été vaincu par un jeu d'écervelés.  :Emo:

----------


## CornedBeer

> C'est toi qui me provoque là en me remontrant ce top horrible où Fallout 2 a été vaincu par un jeu d'écervelés.


 ::unsure::   ::siffle::

----------


## pierrecastor

Fini *Absolute Drift*


Bon, ben je suis pas le public, déjà que les jeux de voiture en général, c'est pas trop mon truc, et la, je trouve les déplacements glissants (badum tsss) et je ne comprend pas comment maitriser le bordel. J'ai faits quelques circuits ou j'ai eux quelques objectifs, puis j'ai speedrun la fin en ne faisant que les missions pour débloquer la zone suivante.

Mais je pense que le jeu est quand même vachement bien, juste pas pour moi.

https://steamcommunity.com/id/pierre...0/achievements

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est toi qui me provoque là en me remontrant ce top horrible où Fallout 2 a été vaincu par un jeu d'écervelés.


Tant que Fallout 1 remporte le SuperGOTY 90's, tout ira bien !
*Allez voter Fallout !*
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ie-90-!-Enfin-!

----------


## Woshee

C'est half life en tête  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Justement, le monde ne se remettrait pas d'une si grosse erreur 2x de suite !
*Allez voter Fallout !*

----------


## LanFy

> C'est half life en tête


Alors oui le jeu était bien mais il est un peu over-rated hein...

----------


## pierrecastor

> Alors oui le jeu était bien mais il est un peu over-rated hein...

----------


## FoxDy

> Justement, le monde ne se remettrait pas d'une si grosse erreur 2x de suite !
> *Allez voter Fallout !*


Si ça arrive au moins deux fois, c'est peut-être que l'erreur ne se trouve pas là où on pense qu'elle se trouve.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Si ça arrive au moins deux fois, c'est peut-être que l'erreur ne se trouve pas là où on pense qu'elle se trouve.


Tu veux dire... que... les gens ont majoritairement des gouts de merde ?!  ::O:

----------


## parpaingue

Waaah Moth Russia Bleeds est sur le bord de la fenêtre là.

Trop, trop, TROP, FUCKIN' TROP DE BOUTONS. J'ai jamais utilisé les 8 boutons de mon stick arcade avant ça, c'est absolument n'imp pour un genre qui devrait utiliser max 3 boutons, allez 4 pour les lulz avec un gimmick si je suis d'humeur généreuse.
On rajoute aucune sensation de patate, le jeu équilibré avec un gros cul de kardashian obèse qui considère que les ennemis aiment gruger la profondeur mais pas nous, quelques ennemis jacques-a-dit, des situations/ennemis pétés qui semblent ignorer la lisibilité à l'écran (les snipers dans la prison wtf, j'évite les lasers mais je prends des coups), lisibilité mauvaise par ailleurs, des boss tout pétés dans le mauvais sens...
J'ai juste envie de relancer un Final Fight bien carré à la place en vrai.

----------


## pierrecastor

Fini *Dear Esther.*

Beeeeen, brof. Moi qui suis bien le public pour un walking sim, celui la m'a laissé froid. Trop énigmatique, trop peu de lien entre la narration cryptique et ce que l'on vois, déplacement extrêmement lent (sauf dans les cavernes bleu ou un bug faisait que je filait comme une flèche une fois sur deux, quitte à faire du OOB  ::P:  )

Joli, surement très poétique, mais je suis passé à coté.

A oui, et je l'ai fait dans sa version "landmark edition".

https://steamcommunity.com/id/pierre...0/achievements

----------


## Supergounou

> Waaah Moth Russia Bleeds est sur le bord de la fenêtre là


Si j'ai réussi à le finir en hard sans trop me prendre et connaissant mon niveau de jeu famélique sur les btu, c'est que tu peux le faire.

----------


## Nacodaco

Je pense qu'on part sur un deuxième abandon avec *Risk of Rain* (ah mince il faut finir les jeux ?  ::unsure::  )

En dehors du fait que le jeu a un peu vieilli, c'est surtout la difficulté qui augmente avec le temps qui m'ennuie. Au moins ça nettoie le backlog.

----------


## Augusthein

> Tant que Fallout 1 remporte le SuperGOTY 90's, tout ira bien !
> *Allez voter Fallout !*
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ie-90-!-Enfin-!


Oui mais non.

Ça aurait été Fallout 2, j'aurais voté les yeux fermés, mais Fallout 1 est quand même très petit à côté d'Half-Life (et ce n'est pas que la nostalgie qui parle : je ne l'ai terminé qu'il y a quelques mois).

----------


## Supergounou

Tssss c'est pourtant simple: Fallout > Fallout 2 > Half-Life.

----------


## Kulfy

*Rogue Legacy*



Pourtant bon client quand il s'agit de rogue-like/lite, j'avais jusqu'ici boudé ce Rogue Legacy. Et mes premiers pas sur dans le château n'ont pas été hyper enthousiasmants : des graphismes plutôt laids, un perso pas hyper maniable, le pauvre n'avait pas grand chose pour lui.
Mais une fois les premiers héritiers derrière moi, je me suis très vite retrouvé accro à relancer run après run après run.

Pas trop fan du système d'inflation qui rend une même upgrade de plus en plus cher au fur et à mesure qu'on progresse dans l'arbre de compétences.
La progression (jusqu'au premier boss en gros) est d'abord assez lente (voire assez pénible, si l'on n'a pas choisi les bonnes upgrades pour commencer) mais une fois notre héritier un petit peu amélioré - et les patterns des ennemis connus - on se retrouve à nettoyer les zones avec toujours plus d'aisance, et ramener un petit pactole à chaque sortie.

Je n'aurai au final visité Land of Darkness qu'une seule fois, ayant tué Ponce de Leon (boss de la Tour) et Herodotus (dans les ténèbres) au cours du même run   :^_^: 
Je vous laisse imaginer l'état dans lequel je me trouvais avec mes 15 derniers HP et une dizaine de slimes encore à nettoyer...mais c'est passé !

Comme pour Darkside Detective, la première chose que j'ai faite après l'avoir bouclé a été de mettre la suite dans ma liste de souhaits. Pas une grande victoire pour le backlog donc, mais aucun regret !

----------


## FoxDy

> Tssss c'est pourtant simple: Fallout 2 > Half-Life > Fallout.


Tout à fait d'accord.  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je pense qu'on part sur un deuxième abandon avec *Risk of Rain* (ah mince il faut finir les jeux ?  )
> 
> En dehors du fait que le jeu a un peu vieilli, c'est surtout la difficulté qui augmente avec le temps qui m'ennuie. Au moins ça nettoie le backlog.


_Fair enough_. Ce que j'avais trouvé jouissif, c'est la montée en puissance qui accompagne (ou qui peut accompagner, lorsque les drops sont de qualité) celle de la difficulté. Ça et le fait de jouer en coop, qui m'avait offert de beaux moments.
J'avais également bien accroché à la BO, c'est bête à dire mais ça contribue toujours à me rendre un jeu plus attachant.

----------


## Woshee

L'air de rien c'est aussi le genre de jeu qui prend de l'ampleur en multi. C'est des bons moments epic ou de loose qui se partagent !

----------


## Kaelis

*Brothers – A Tale of Two Sons* (2/5)



Spoiler Alert! 









Les jeux qui tablent plus sur leur ambiance et histoire que sur un gameplay intéressant ne sont pas tout à fait ma tasse thé mais celui-ci me paraît plus réussi que d’autres.

Je trouve que sa plus grande qualité est de très bien savoir doser son mélange de beaux moments et de passages tristes avec beaucoup de franchise : ni mièvrerie ni abscondité, ça va droit au but. Je dois bien avouer que je n’en suis pas ressorti insensible  :Emo: 

L’ambiance est parfaite et il faut bien reconnaître que la partie visuelle est encore flatteuse. Autre réussite : comme dans les autres jeux de ces développeurs (pas encore fini A Way Out mais ça se voit déjà) on a l’impression de faire un véritable voyage. Même pour celui-ci qui ne dure que trois heures.

Une petite pensée pour celles et ceux qui jouent au dernier Plague Tale : certainement par économie et peut-être par intelligence, les développeurs ont limités les dialogues à de l’amphigouri. Je suis absolument convaincu que le jeu aurait été moins bien avec d’authentiques doublages.






Pour le gameplay je rappelle le principe : c’est de la coop en solo, on dirige les deux personnages à la fois. C’est un stick et un bouton par personne. Ça passe pour les puzzles mais ça m’embrouille le cerveau pour les promenades avec la caméra qui tourne autour du duo dont le membre de gauche peut se retrouver à droite et inversement  ::wacko:: 

C’est à faire, je recommande. Deuxième très bon jeu sur ma liste  :Prey:

----------


## banditbandit

> Fini *Dear Esther.*
> 
>  (sauf dans les cavernes bleu ou un bug faisait que je filait comme une flèche une fois sur deux, quitte à faire du OOB  )
> 
> Joli, surement très poétique, mais je suis passé à coté.
> 
> A oui, et je l'ai fait dans sa version "landmark edition".
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/pierre...0/achievements


Ah ouais ça me la fait aussi... C'est curieux qu'ils ne corrigent pas ce probléme.

 Sinon je l'ai pas trouvé si cryptique que ça (un peu quand même faut dire...), enfin je suis aussi très amateur de Walking Sim.  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> Tant que Fallout 1 remporte le SuperGOTY 90's, tout ira bien !
> *Allez voter Fallout !*
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ie-90-!-Enfin-!


Autant j'avais voté fallout 2 pour 98, mais pour les 90's, je pense voter Doom.
J'avais adoré fallout 2 mais le premier... mouai. Doom par contre, ça a tout changé.

----------


## Hyeud

Tant que vous ne votez pas pour cet usurpateur de HL vous pouvez voter ce que vous voulez.  ::ninja::

----------


## doggy d

Punaise, je n'ai pas vu ce topic de SuperGOTY, j'y cours immédiatement pour aller y voter HL !
Je trolle

J'ai voté DEUX EX
Mais c'est à égalité avec FALLOUT et DOOM.

Pour HALF-LIFE ou même DUKE NUKEM 3D, faut pas déconner,... s'il ne doit rester qu'un FPS : c'est DOOM sans hésitation... Sinon tous les votants se retrouveront en enfer   :Cell:

----------


## LanFy

Terminé la saison 1 d'Orwell (celle que j'avais en fait) : 
Alors ce jeu est une pépite!
J'ai tout simplement adoré, ça change totalement de tout ce que j'ai pu faire jusqu'à présent!
Je conseille à tout le monde. C'est que du texte mais l'histoire et l'enquête est bien mené. Une très belle découverte!

Je vais probablement acheter les autres saisons quand j'aurai fini l'évent  ::):

----------


## Scylite

> *Rogue Legacy*
> 
> Pourtant bon client quand il s'agit de rogue-like/lite, j'avais jusqu'ici boudé ce Rogue Legacy. Et mes premiers pas sur dans le château n'ont pas été hyper enthousiasmants : des graphismes plutôt laids, un perso pas hyper maniable, le pauvre n'avait pas grand chose pour lui.
> Mais une fois les premiers héritiers derrière moi, je me suis très vite retrouvé accro à relancer run après run après run.
> 
> Pas trop fan du système d'inflation qui rend une même upgrade de plus en plus cher au fur et à mesure qu'on progresse dans l'arbre de compétences.
> La progression (jusqu'au premier boss en gros) est d'abord assez lente (voire assez pénible, si l'on n'a pas choisi les bonnes upgrades pour commencer) mais une fois notre héritier un petit peu amélioré - et les patterns des ennemis connus - on se retrouve à nettoyer les zones avec toujours plus d'aisance, et ramener un petit pactole à chaque sortie.
> 
> Je n'aurai au final visité Land of Darkness qu'une seule fois, ayant tué Ponce de Leon (boss de la Tour) et Herodotus (dans les ténèbres) au cours du même run  
> ...


Alors c'est marrant, mais je viens de finir *Rogue Legacy* aussi, et j'ai quasi le même retour au mot près. Début laborieux, inflation des prix des améliorations décourageante mais le coté drogue a vite pris le pas sur tout ça, surtout passé le premier boss. Et en prime, moi aussi j'ai vaincu les deux derniers boss, Ponce et Herodote, au cours du même run ! Ponce grace à un rappel à la vie miraculeux, et vaincu avec 5 points de vie restants, pffffiou. 

La preuve (je suis bien moins bon et efficace que Kulfy mais je suis bien content d'avoir réussi !) :


C'était mon troisième jeu terminé, maintenant je vais vers Superhot a priori.

----------


## Kulfy

Haha, c'est fou d'avoir eu le même scénario sur ces deux boss !
Même si j'ai trouvé Hérodotus plus simple qu'Alexander et (surtout) Ponce, fallait quand même arriver jusqu'à lui à travers Land of Darkness !

Sinon, je vois que c'est aussi avec une reine barbare que tu es venu à bout de la fontaine, une équipe gagnante  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> Alors c'est marrant, mais je viens de finir *Rogue Legacy* aussi, et j'ai quasi le même retour au mot près. Début laborieux, inflation des prix des améliorations décourageante mais le coté drogue a vite pris le pas sur tout ça, surtout passé le premier boss. Et en prime, moi aussi j'ai vaincu les deux derniers boss, Ponce et Herodote, au cours du même run ! Ponce grace à un rappel à la vie miraculeux, et vaincu avec 5 points de vie restants, pffffiou. 
> 
> La preuve (je suis bien moins bon et efficace que Kulfy mais je suis bien content d'avoir réussi !) :
> https://zupimages.net/up/22/44/q1i6.png
> 
> C'était mon troisième jeu terminé, maintenant je vais vers Superhot a priori.


Bravo en tout cas^^ C'est effectivement pas évident d'y rentrer mais le flow prend vite son effet^^

----------


## Supergounou

Premier jeu terminé:




> *Adventures of Shuggy* (2012) dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Classique plateformer/puzzle.
> 
> Passons sur l'aspect technique, Shuggy c'est moche, les SFX semblent pompés sur plein d'autres jeux, l'histoire... ne parlons pas de l'histoire, elle n'en vaut pas la peine.
> 
> Reste un petit jeu de plateforme rageant sur ses débuts à cause d'une maniabilité très flottante, mais qui se maitrise quand même relativement vite. Les niveaux s'enchainent, ils ne sont jamais très longs et possèdent quelques mécaniques intéressantes sans être grandioses (rotation du tableau, corde pour faire du rappel, etc...). Ça se laisse faire tranquillement, sans prise de tête pendant 5h pour faire tous les niveaux normaux. 
> ...

----------


## Nacodaco

> _Fair enough_. Ce que j'avais trouvé jouissif, c'est la montée en puissance qui accompagne (ou qui peut accompagner, lorsque les drops sont de qualité) celle de la difficulté. Ça et le fait de jouer en coop, qui m'avait offert de beaux moments.
> J'avais également bien accroché à la BO, c'est bête à dire mais ça contribue toujours à me rendre un jeu plus attachant.


La BO m'a vraiment surpris (et elle a provoqué un "à quoi tu joue là ?", signe de qualité  ::P:  ).

Et malheureusement ça va être difficile de trouver un second joueur pour ce jeu je pense. Mais comme pour Void Bastards, je vais sûrement craquer et lui laisser une seconde chance.

----------


## Scylite

> Haha, c'est fou d'avoir eu le même scénario sur ces deux boss !
> Même si j'ai trouvé Hérodotus plus simple qu'Alexander et (surtout) Ponce, fallait quand même arriver jusqu'à lui à travers Land of Darkness !
> 
> Sinon, je vois que c'est aussi avec une reine barbare que tu es à venue de la fontaine, une équipe gagnante



Pour les deux boss 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'avais une liche, Herodotus j'ai spammé comme un gros sale sans skill des corbeaux avec un max de regen mana. Pour Ponce j'ai pu switch de sort pour les boules pointues qui rebondissent partout et rebelote avec mon pool de mana bien au max. Je suis pas fier mais je suis content !

Et pour la fontaine, la barbare avec un max de renvoi de dégat m'a semblé le plus raisonnable !

----------


## wcxd

Pour mon 3ème jeu, je suis sur *Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap*, et je ne suis pas sûr de continuer bien longtemps. 
Le jeu est magnifique, la fonctionnalité pour basculer entre mode HD et graphismes d'époque est bluffante (et très gadget), mais par contre le game design d'époque, je suis pas fan. Les persos sont un poil rigides, les affrontement avec les ennemis sont quelconques, les boss sont inintéressants car ils ne demandent pas d'investissement du joueur. J'ai du mal aussi avec le hitstun quand on se fait toucher, il est très long mais bien qu'on soit invincible dans cette période on peut tout de même être "touché" par les adversaires, ce qui reset le timer du hitstun, et donc être bloqué dans une boucle de hitstun. Beaucoup d'allers-retours, on débloque un nouveau perso mais on sait pas trop où aller à moins d'avoir totalement cartographié mentalement le jeu. L'absence de check-point me douche un peu aussi.

Bref un très beau jeu mais un peu trop 1989, on verra si je lui redonne sa chance.

----------


## Kulfy

Ah pas bête les corbeaux ! 
J'ai quasiment mis aucun point dans la magie, donc j'ai tout fait au fil de l'épée avec les Paladins / Barbares (voire Hokage quand les autres choix ne me convenaient pas)
J'avais pas mal stack le Vampirisme au niveau des runes, donc ça me permettait de rester en relative bonne santé (et ça m'a bien sauvé la vie avec Herodotus !)

----------


## maxtidus10

> Ah pas bête les corbeaux ! 
> J'ai quasiment mis aucun point dans la magie, donc j'ai tout fait au fil de l'épée avec les Paladins / Barbares (voire Hokage quand les autres choix ne me convenaient pas)
> J'avais pas mal stack le Vampirisme au niveau des runes, donc ça me permettait de rester en relative bonne santé (et ça m'a bien sauvé la vie avec Herodotus !)


Oui je me rappelle que je n'avais quasi jamais utilisé la magie non plus, mais c'est pas bête du tout comme strat, j'y allais juste en bourrin à l'épée avec des ninja.

----------


## FoxDy

> Pour HALF-LIFE ou même DUKE NUKEM 3D, faut pas déconner,... s'il ne doit rester qu'un FPS : c'est DOOM sans hésitation... Sinon tous les votants se retrouveront en enfer


Tant mieux, flemme de m'ennuyer au paradis.  :tired:

----------


## Scylite

Et j'enchaine en terminant *Superhot*, qui était somme toute assez rapide. Le concept est vraiment cool bien qu'éventé désormais, le jeu suffisamment court pour ne pas s'en lasser, pas sûr que je m'échine sur le mode infini mais je suis content d'avoir testé. Effectivement en VR ça doit etre assez fou.

Et la preuve :

----------


## Altay

Fini *Old Man's Journey*. Bon, c'était pas un de mes jeux de l'event mais c'était un de mes jeux en cours et il se termine en moins de deux heures. Mignon et cousu de fil de blanc, c'est apaisant le temps que ça dure.

----------


## Supergounou

> Fini *Old Man's Journey*. Bon, c'était pas un de mes jeux de l'event mais c'était un de mes jeux en cours et il se termine en moins de deux heures. Mignon et cousu de fil de blanc, c'est apaisant le temps que ça dure.


Ah oui t'es généreux toi, j'avais été un poil moins tendre perso:




> Autant dire que Old Man's Journey, malgré cette idée plutôt originale et ses graphismes plutôt soignés, est un jeu soporifique. Ah oui, parce que je ne vous l'ai pas dit, mais d'une part, Joe se déplace très lentement, et d'autre part, les puzzles sont affreusement simples. Trèèèès rapidement, on s'ennuie. Même les musiques m'ont ennuyé. Mais vu qu'on est un peu con acharné, on continue pendant 1h30 pour voir si jamais à un moment ça devient intéressant.
> 
> Et... non, toujours pas. L'histoire est ultra prévisible, la fin est nulle, les énigmes stagnent toujours sur la difficulté poussin encore dans l'oeuf, et on subit tout ça en cliquant à un endroit et en attendant 30 secondes que Joe daigne se bouger les miches


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13821390

----------


## wcxd

Je m'essaye à The Long Dark... Heu bah c'est un peu chiantos comme jeu non ? Beaucoup de temps d'attente... On veut faire un feu ? 30 secondes d'attente. On veut dormir ? 20 secondes d'attente. On veut recycler des objets ? 15 secondes d'attente.
J'avais jamais joué à ce genre de jeu, bah je crois que c'est vraiment pas mon truc (surtout dans une période comme en ce moment où je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps, je veux rentabiliser mes sessions de jeu, pas observer une barre de chargement qui symbolise l'avancement de mes actions).

Dommage le jeu est très beau avec son style graphique stylisé, et il y a même une histoire alors que je m'attendais à un truc 100% bac à sable !

----------


## FoxDy

*Metro Last Light* terminé après 18h de jeu. J'ai beaucoup aimé, notamment grâce à cette ambiance fabuleuse retranscrite tout au long du jeu. Et puis l'histoire, qui est agréable à suivre, surtout lorsqu'on la boucle avec la bonne fin. C'en serait presque émouvant.  :Emo: 

Quelques défauts cependant, comme le fait que la fin alternative de Metro 2033 n'est pas prise en compte. Ce que je trouve dommage, car autant ne pas la proposer pour éviter un profond manque de cohérence, bien que je comprenne pourquoi. Cela dit, ils auraient pu trouver une excuse toute bête pour expliquer la suite, sans en changer grand chose excepté quelques lignes de dialogues.
Aussi, ce serait bien d'avoir une arme non-létale. Et de ranger celle que l'on porte, plutôt que de la pointer constamment pour rien dans les niveaux faisables en infiltration.

Ce sont les deux seules choses qui me dérangent vraiment dans ce titre, car tout le reste est bon. Et puis j'adore toujours autant les doublages russes. 

Du tout bon !



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## maxtidus10

> Et j'enchaine en terminant *Superhot*, qui était somme toute assez rapide. Le concept est vraiment cool bien qu'éventé désormais, le jeu suffisamment court pour ne pas s'en lasser, pas sûr que je m'échine sur le mode infini mais je suis content d'avoir testé. Effectivement en VR ça doit etre assez fou.
> 
> Et la preuve : 
> 
> https://zupimages.net/up/22/44/bspq.png


Et bien, quelle réussite^^ je ne pensais pas que tu jouerais à autant de jeux, tu vises le 100% ?
En tout cas bravo  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

> Ah oui t'es généreux toi, j'avais été un poil moins tendre perso:
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13821390



Ne l'écoutez pas, c'est un bijou :



> J'ai décidé de jouer à Old Man's Journey pour vérifier par moi-même.
> 
> 
> Techniquement, le jeu est juste magnifique, graphismes joliment peints que ne renierait pas notre quatuor d'artiste de la renaissance préféré, Donatello, Raphaël, Michel-Ange et Léonard de Vinci. 
> Mon macbookpro de 2012 s'est retrouvé à genoux, fumant de partout, c'est bien simple, j'ai du enlever l'anti-aliasing sinon je me retrouvais avec une flaque de métal liquide (que j'aurais affectueusement appelée T-1000) sur les genoux.
> Après une attente interminable de 10 minutes, le jeu se lance enfin, j'étais fébrile, préparé, vaguement optimiste, connaissant les goûts de chiotte de Supergounou. Et là, la claque, grosse surprise, on joue un dieu, et pas le petit dieu tout pourri en forme de tortue, non un dieu à la Populous ! Les éléments nous obéissent, les animaux fuient en pleurant leur mère la chauve, le terrain se modifie au gré de notre volonté, les cascades remontent le courant (coucou Shyryu), tous les habitants rencontrés se plient au moindre de nos caprices, bref on sent une montée en puissance assez incroyable qui frôle la perfection.
> Par contre, la difficulté est là et bien là, le niveau du train, par exemple, il faut réagir à une vitesse surhumaine et régler son geste au poil de cul près, sinon c'est le drame, la locomotive fait tchou-tchou et s'arrête, rallongeant encore un peu plus notre souffrance durant ce passage d'une difficulté digne d'un From Software, heureusement la courbe de progression est millimétrée, ce jeu nous enseigne à devenir bon.
> Passons à l'histoire, ce jeu est clairement politique, l'intro donne le ton, on se moque des consciences écolos, clairement, les toilettes sèches laissant échapper des mouches à merde amoureuses d'odeurs fétides en est la preuve la plus flagrante, mais en même temps y est dénoncé l'abandon de la ruralité, un facteur à vélo, le bar du village fermé, les services de l'état devenus inexistants. Notre dieu vit dans un noman's land, voir une nogo zone, on devine que seul un être aux pouvoirs surnaturels peut survivre dans un endroit aussi désolé malgré sa dépression. Car oui, dieu est dépressif (la preuve se voit dans la scène de la cascade des 5 pics où il tente carrément de se suicider), n'ayant pas supporté de devoir vivre une petite vie rangée auprès de sa femme et de sa fille, dans une petite résidence pavillonnaire, il préfère suivre l'appel du voyage sur tous les océans du monde, c'était son rêve, il l'a fait, mais cruel est la chute quand, se décidant enfin à rentrer au bercail, toute sa petite vie bien rangée n'est plus. Vivre libre ou mourrir d'ennui, il a choisi.
> Quand en plus, on voit dans le générique, qu'il a fallu une équipe de 9 personnes, toutes plus talentueuses les unes que les autres, on reste pantelant.
> ...


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13823235

----------


## LanFy

*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed* : terminé.
J'aurai forcé pour le finir celui là. Les contrôles au clavier sont pas terrible, la caméra fait ce qu'elle veut, la gestion du ciblage est catastrophique et je parle même pas des phases de plateforme où on ne sait jamais si on peut sauter sur tel ou tel choses alors que 3m plus loin on peut...
Bref, terminé et plus jamais j'y touche... J'espère qu'ils se sont améliorés pour les épisodes suivant...
Et puis pas de succès... Et j'ai foiré mon screenshot. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Nan je ne referai pas le combat contre Vador puis l'empereur....

----------


## Woshee

Y'a qu'une suite, et je crois que c'est un ratage assez unanimement salué  ::ninja::

----------


## Scylite

> Et bien, quelle réussite^^ je ne pensais pas que tu jouerais à autant de jeux, tu vises le 100% ?
> En tout cas bravo


Toujours !

Mais pour le 5ème (Rayman Legends), pas sûr, c'est clairement pas trop ma tasse de thé et les contrôles manettes sont épouvantables et a priori non-changeables.

----------


## Kaelis

> Y'a qu'une suite, et je crois que c'est un ratage assez unanimement salué


Y a pas un DLC qui vaut le coup sur le 1 ou le 2 ?

----------


## pierrecastor

> *Star Wars: The Force Unleashed* : terminé.
> J'aurai forcé pour le finir celui là. Les contrôles au clavier sont pas terrible, .[...]


Du peu que j'y ai joué, c'est clairement un jeu conçu pour la manette.




> Toujours !
> 
> Mais pour le 5ème (Rayman Legends), pas sûr, c'est clairement pas trop ma tasse de thé et les contrôles manettes sont épouvantables et a priori non-changeables.


 ::O: 
Je trouve que les deux rayman récents font parti des jeux de plateforme les plus agréable à jouer que j'ai fait.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Du peu que j'y ai joué, c'est clairement un jeu conçu pour la manette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je trouve que les deux rayman récents font parti des jeux de plateforme les plus agréable à jouer que j'ai fait.


Pareil pour moi, Rayman Legend fait parti de mon top 3 des jeux de plateforme 2D avec DK Country Tropical Freeze et Celeste.
mais chacun ses gouts et oui ça ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde. De toute façon, tu as déjà plus que réussi l'event (4 fois réussi même) donc faut pas se forcer  ::):

----------


## Scylite

Bah franchement je pensais que j'allais adorer et je trouve ça un peu lourdaud :/

----------


## Hyeud

C'est lourdaud et c'est long à finir, ça te fait un vrai défi.  :Petit Viking:

----------


## Woshee

Si jamais tu trouves un copain pour y jouer, en co-op c'est vraiment fendard.

----------


## leeoneil

Terminé un premier jeu, Mortal Kombat 10.
Ouais bon, un jeu de combat en solo, en mode histoire (5h30)...

J'avais beaucoup aimé le 9, car je n'avais pas joué à un MK depuis.... le premier sur arcade !
C'était très beau, je redécouvrais la franchise.
Ce qui explique que j'avais ce MK10 dans la ludothèque.

Bon alors le mode histoire est naze, la 3D utilisée est moins belle que pendant les phases de combat, faut le faire.
ça blabla pendant des plombes pour rien, ça n'a aucun sens du début à la fin bon...
Les combats et le reste du jeux sont superbes, vraiment il y a des décors balaises !

Bon point : on peut utiliser ces décors pour éclater l'adversaire ou s'enfuir.
Mauvais points : tout le reste.
Je n'aime pas du tout la parade sur un bouton, je n'aime pas ce jeu où tous les perso ont les mêmes coups de base.
Le seul délire c'est de déclencher les super attaque et de regarder les animations dégueulasses.

Bon voilà, nickel à jouer pendant l'event, ça permet de le dégager, je n'ai pas envie de jouer en ligne avec ce gameplay.

----------


## Kulfy

*Rakuen*

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je pensais qu'il s'agissait un d'un jeu d'action à la zelda.
Et bien pas du tout, c'est un jeu narratif fait sous RPG Maker. Il ne faut donc évidemment pas y aller pour ses graphismes (très moyens hormis la clairière de Morizora et certains portraits), sa résolution (640x480...) ou son gameplay (inexistant).
Mais sa musique et les personnages que l'on rencontre au fur et à mesure de l'aventure font bien plus que compenser cela.

J'ai tendance à ne pas trop apprécier les jeux vidéo (ou les autres médias) un peu trop larmoyants (To the Moon, Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons...), mais ici, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'écraser une larme ou deux vers la fin du jeu (l'issue du rêve après le Star Night Festival, outch). Une histoire que je ne suis pas prêt d'oublier.  ::cry::

----------


## Altay

Premier jeu validé pour ma pomme : *A Plague Tale: Innocence*. Il était sur ma liste depuis un moment, voilà chose faite. Exceptionnelle narration, aussi bien dans les dialogues que dans la personnalité et les animations des personnages, servies par une VF de qualité. Le gameplay est mi-figue, mi-raisin, avec des IA parfois (très) permissives et quelques passages rageants à cause d'indicateurs de détection pas bien clairs ou d'actions contextuelles qui ne se déclenchent pas bien. Ce n'est pas rédhibitoire au jeu mais le dernier niveau a vraiment testé ma patience. En tout cas, chapeau parce que c'est un beau produit bien narré en dépit des petits couacs d'implémentation.

La preuve qui va bien :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## jopopoe

> *Rakuen*...


Ah je suis trop content, je trouve ce jeu injustement méconnu, et je rêvais de le proposer à quelqu'un pendant un event.
Mais si en plus ça plaît, c'est génial  ::wub::

----------


## Kaelis

*Strider* (3/5)



Spoiler Alert! 









Je n’étais pas très emballé au départ, le jeu paraissant brouillon et long à la détente… à force de jouer à des metroidvania je suis câblé pour m’impatienter : c’est pour quand le double saut ? Il arrive ce dash ? Est-ce que j’aurais droit à des capacités défensives avant le générique de fin ? Et après plusieurs heures, on atteint la vitesse de croisière et le jeu devient plaisant  ::): 

J’ai même consacré 3 bonnes heures pour ramasser toutes les bricoles qui traînent (sans fast travel malheureusement) pour un total d’une dizaine d’heure selon Steam, sept selon la police.



J’ai relu quelques tests écrits à la sortie du jeu, la « 2,5 D » ne faisait pas l’unanimité mais pour ma part je trouve ça réussi : les décors ont de la profondeur et, aidés par leur variété, ça donne l’impression de visiter une grande ville en long large et travers. C’est pas jojo pour les persos lorsqu’on s’en approche pour des cutscenes mais à part ça c’est stimulant pour les yeux.

L'action ne manque pas, les ennemis et les boss sont variés et passées les premières heures le jeu nous récompense très régulièrement au moindre jalon atteint à tel point que j’ai eu du mal à décrocher alors que je le sentais pas trop au départ.






Ceci dit le jeu peut être chargé visuellement au détriment de la lisibilité, on subit régulièrement un déluge de projectiles et ça peut être énervant. En tout cas ça l’est beaucoup au début lorsqu’on se rend compte que l’on n’a aucun moyen de se défendre et que notre barre de vie est constamment grignotée à petit feu et de toute part.

C’est là que le jeu n’est que « bien sans plus » à mon avis, il est assez approximatif. Ces dernières années on a pu jouer à pas mal de metroidvania indés calibrés au millimètre. J’ai senti Strider trop imprécis avec ses boss qui peuvent être expédié façon bourinnage pur, des phases de plateformes agaçantes dès qu’il faut faire dans la finesse et des passages entiers où l’on se prendra des pluies de projectiles sans qu’on puisse y faire grand-chose… c’est probablement pour ça que les bonus de santé sont aussi nombreux, il y en a partout.

Bref c’est cool malgré quelques frustrations. Ça ne serait pas mon premier choix si je devais conseiller un metroidvania à quelqu’un mais si l’occasion se présente, ça se tente sans déplaisir.

----------


## doggy d

> Bon voilà, nickel à jouer pendant l'event, ça permet de le dégager, je n'ai pas envie de jouer en ligne avec ce gameplay.


Exactement  :;): 
c'est vrai que pour le jeu en ligne, il ne résiste pas au gameplay de la concurrence (Capcom, SNK)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour ma part je suis toujours sur THE WITNESS, un jeu long qui sera sans doute mon seul jeu de l'event (avec Crash Bandicoot 4 que j'ai vite abandonné).
Car je ne souhaite pas le rusher THE WITNESS. C'est trop beau, intelligent, apaisant pour ça. 
Un régal !

----------


## Kulfy

> Ah je suis trop content, je trouve ce jeu injustement méconnu, et je rêvais de le proposer à quelqu'un pendant un event.
> Mais si en plus ça plaît, c'est génial


Les passages joyeusement cocasses (la tea party  :^_^: ) et cet univers alternatif si coloré alternent à merveille avec les scènes moroses de l'hôpital. 
Il va rejoindre Steamworld Heist dans ma liste de jeux à conseiller sans trop réfléchir sur les prochains events.

----------


## Dodo

Moi je me suis du coup mis sur hyperlight drifter.
Pour le moment c'est mouais. C'est pas désagréable mais la carte mal fichue, les sorties "secrètes" des maps peu lisibles et la "lourdeur" du perso me posent pas mal de problème.
J'ai tué le premier boss, on verra ou cela m’emmène.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quelle lourdeur ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dodo

C'est assez cryptique comme remarque.

----------


## Hyeud

Il parle du dash que tu peux utiliser tout le temps.

----------


## Dodo

Le perso fait quand meme des pauses assez marquées apres chaque action.
Mais bon le principal probleme c'est le manque de lisibilité de certains tableaux, ca fait 40min que j'erre dans la même zone à la recherche de je ne sais quoi qui me permettrait d'avancer.

----------


## FoxDy

Je suis en ce moment sur *Deiland* où j'ai passé pas loin de 3h d'affilées. Ambiance agréable, calme et pas prise de tête. On incarne un petit garçon qui atterrit mystérieusement sur une toute petite planète. Le but est de planter des ressources, les récolter, forger des outils, remplir des quêtes pour des personnages qui se posent de temps en temps chez nous. Le tout est très simple et demande de la patience plus qu'autre chose. En effet, c'est lent. Et répétitif. Il y a des combats, mais ils sont très secondaires. 

Pour l'instant j'apprécie l'aventure sans plus et j'attends que l'histoire se développe, car il semble y en avoir une.

----------


## Hyeud

> Le perso fait quand meme des pauses assez marquées apres chaque action.
> Mais bon le principal probleme c'est le manque de lisibilité de certains tableaux, ca fait 40min que j'erre dans la même zone à la recherche de je ne sais quoi qui me permettrait d'avancer.


Il y a toujours des indices indiquant les passages secrets, je ne sais pas où tu en es, mais dans mon souvenir, il fallait trouver 8 (ou 12) morceaux et donc faut retourner les zones pour tout trouver.

----------


## La Chouette

Bon, "fini" Surviving Mars, mais avant d'en faire un retour, je vais le continuer un peu, parce que je sais pas si c'est voulu, mais l'objectif fixé par FoxDy, je l'ai atteint en moins de deux heures de jeu, sans aucune difficulté, et je suis pas sûr que ce soit représentatif du jeu. Plutôt un genre de "bravo, tu as fini le tuto", puisque en atteignant ce stade, y a encore la moitié des bâtiments et la quasi intégralité des recherches qui sont inutilisées.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Moi j'avais joué 25h à Surviving Mars pour le valider en event. Les conditions, c'est plus ce que c'était.  :Fouras:

----------


## La Chouette

> Moi j'avais joué 25h à Surviving Mars pour le valider en event. Les conditions, c'est plus ce que c'était.


Après, t'as été plus loin que l'objectif qui t'était donné (90% des objectifs sponsor). Mais oui, m'arrêter à l'arrivée des premiers colons, ça donnerait une impression de pas fini.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Mother Russia Bleeds.*

Le premier contact fut très très rude. C'est très stylé mais pas vraiment beau et avec des problèmes de lisibilité.
Il y a RIDICULEMENT TROP de boutons pour un beat them up, je m'embrouillais parfois encore sur la fin. J'ai eu envie de hurler parce qu'on a jamais d'i-frames ce qui rend pas mal d'options pas vraiment intéressantes.
Y a peu de patate, le combo punch infini la blague, les ennemis sont des sacs à PV, c'est souvent le gros bordel à l'écran avec trop de monde, probablement équilibré pour 4 joueurs.
Gros, gros bigup aux devs pour la gestion de l'axe vertical, les ennemis qu'on touche sur 20 pixels sur l'axe (valeur au pif) mais qui nous atteignent sur 80, font de soudaines accélérations over 9000 pour passer dans notre dos nous mettre un taquet. Surtout que les ennemis ont bien des i-frames pour passer dans nos coups eux, notamment les choppeurs. La difficulté fait franchement artificielle, le jeu est très, très cheap sur le sujet.
Magnifique performance sur les actions contextuelles également: quelle que soit la situation et le bouton, le jeu choisit toujours la pire qui nous fout dans la merde, c'est juste beau. Ramasser le flingue ou la batte ? 100% la batte. Frapper Bob qui va nous mettre un taquet ou se lock au sol sur Marcel un poil plus loin et se prendre la patate de Bob ? La 2e évidemment. C'est ma-gique comme c'est constant, impressionnant.

Donc j'ai tout de même insisté, j'ai fini par comprendre le jeu tourne, au total j'ai cumulé environ 2,5 runs en un peu plus de 6 heures.
Bilan au final un peu moins catastrophique, mais c'est toujours pas terrible, gros moyen moins. La difficulté cheapos est bien réelle, les boss sur lesquels je chiais des briques au début sont en fait des gimmicks à comprendre qu'on massacre une fois la bonne formule trouvée.
L'absence d'i-frames oblige à temporiser et faire de la place en permanence pour avoir le temps de taper au sol (rare source de gros dégats toujours disponible), ça rend le jeu bien lent au final. On cumule les setpieces au gameplay bancal (coucou les trains) ou mal pensées (la séquence du talkie walkie à un seul joueur c'est juste long et chiant), voire simplement chiantes (la révolution: appuyer sur un bouton en attendant le scrolling beaucoup trop lent)...

Le jeu n'explique pas bien ce qu'il attend, j'ai dû aller voir une vidéo pour comprendre la première phase du boss final c'est pas normal dans un beat them up. Oui, jeter des items sur les murs sans aucun indice c'est pas instinctif.
Bref, c'est pas la merde injouable du premier abord mais c'est tout de même franchement pas terrible.
Mais ooouuuh c'est subversif.

Style over substance/10

tl;dr: MEH. Y a plein de jeux franchement mieux dans le genre, même dans le sous-genre "old school".

----------


## Woshee

J'ai vraiment trop bien choisi les jeux de parpaingue  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

C'est parce que je garde le meilleur pour la fin  ::):  (dont un que j'ai commencé). Au final ça devrait donner un truc parfaitement équilibré je pense. Puis ça remplit bien le rôle de vider le backlog, c'était à moi de pas récupérer des jeux bof aussi  :haha:

----------


## FoxDy

> Bon, "fini" Surviving Mars, mais avant d'en faire un retour, je vais le continuer un peu, parce que je sais pas si c'est voulu, mais l'objectif fixé par FoxDy, je l'ai atteint en moins de deux heures de jeu, sans aucune difficulté, et je suis pas sûr que ce soit représentatif du jeu. Plutôt un genre de "bravo, tu as fini le tuto", puisque en atteignant ce stade, y a encore la moitié des bâtiments et la quasi intégralité des recherches qui sont inutilisées.


T'as raison, continue. Le jeu en vaut la peine, au pire tu fais tous les objectifs et on peut considérer que tu as terminé une partie.  ::P:

----------


## Dodo

Bon j'avance dans *Hyperlight Drifter*. Deux boss par terre et je vais essayer de faire les suivants.
Le jeu est vraiment pas mal, mais je trouve que la difficulté ne me va pas.
Je oneshot les boss et je rame comme pas possible pour trouver les clés et autres bidouilles. J'ai enfin compris ce que je devais chercher comme "indice" au sol, mais c'est plus de la frustration qu'autre chose au final. J'ai l'impression qu'il me manque des armes pour "activer" certains interrupteurs distants, et une upgrade qui me permettrait de dasher plus loin ?
Bref ca pourrait être plus fluide dans la progression

----------


## Supergounou

> *Hyperlight Drifter* [...] Je oneshot les boss et je rame comme pas possible pour trouver les clés et autres bidouilles.


C'est vraiment bizarre ce que tu dis, normalement c'est tout l'inverse, les boss sont un très bon challenge et l'exploration est super agréable. Après on est tous différents, ou alors y a un truc qui t'a échappé ?
Bon sinon faut pas te forcer hein, le principe de l'event c'est de dégager les jeux de notre backlog, pas de les finir à tout prix  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

De mémoire, dans chacune des quatre zones, il y a le nombre suffisant de "modules" (les trucs lumineux *comme ça*) faciles à trouver pour ouvrir la porte menant au boss et avancer dans le jeu. Les zones s'approchent de manière non linéaire, mais en suivant les embranchements les plus accessibles, _a priori_ c'est fait pour que tu tombes sans difficulté sur au moins trois ou quatre.

Les autres modules sont beaucoup mieux cachés et nécessitent de fouiller. Mais ils sont totalement optionnels.
Les clés aussi (arrivé au bout du jeu une première fois, j'en avais euh... une ? Zéro ?)
Les "Gearbits" (qui permettent d'acheter les améliorations) se trouvent sans trop de peine, en tout cas suffisamment pour avoir un build solide. Si tu les veux _tous_ ce sera une autre paire de manches, mais ce n'est pas utile. Il y en a beaucoup à trouver, partout, partout. 
Les monolithes sont assez bien planqués mais ne servent à rien pour la progression dans le jeu.

Donc en te limitant aux sentiers battus sur les zones qui te restent, normalement tu devrais pouvoir accéder sans trop de peine à la fin du jeu.

----------


## Altay

Fini *Botanicula*. Point positif : la direction artistique est chouette et c'est mimi comme tout. Point négatif : ce type de point'n'click n'est pas vraiment ma came. Y jouer sur le SteamDeck n'a probablement pas aidé : le jeu gère la souris étrangement et les contrôles tactiles ne fonctionnent pas toujours bien. Du coup, j'ai dû m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois pour certaines énigmes car un élément que je croyais non-cliquable l'était en réalité. Même au-delà de cet aspect technique, l'histoire n'est que pas vraiment engageante et la plupart des énigmes n'ont rien de très intéressant, à part cliquer au hasard un peu partout. C'est un bon jeu mais juste pas dans mes goûts.

----------


## Kriegor

> tl;dr: MEH. Y a plein de jeux franchement mieux dans le genre, même dans le sous-genre "old school".


J'aime beaucoup ce jeu personnellement. Je le trouve très perfectible aussi, notamment au niveau de l'IA des ennemis et des niches qu'ils couvrent (ou plutôt ne couvrent pas), du côté très glissant des déplacements, du fait que tous les protagonistes se jouent pareil (et que le plus grand explose tous les autres), l'absence de modes de difficulté vraiment durs et de vrai mode arcade...

mais j'adore ce mix qu'ils ont fait entre Renegade, Final Fight et Crime Fighters dans le gameplay, la façon dont les coups s'enchainent, l'ambiance... C'est très cinématique pour un beat'em up arcade et ça aurait pu me déplaire mais en fait l'action est très intense, étouffante presque (une sensation que je kiffe). Le battle design est remarquable. Tellement de situations différentes sans taper dans des gimmicks trop pénibles comme des pièges partout. Plein d'armes à ramasser et vraiment vraiment puissantes. Beaucoup d'idées uniques (le système de soin, les différentes seringues, les projections en l'air qui permettent de transitionner vers la choppe à terre). Une super BO, une DA soignée, un univers original...

Si tu fais un peu de Survival, tu verras mon pseudo en haut de beaucoup de classements mais aussi celui de Gyaran, un ami à moi qui avait établi quelques records du monde à l'époque. Il avait vraiment adoré ce jeu, je n'ai jamais réussi à lui faire aimer un autre BTU autant après celui-là.

----------


## Kulfy

*The Warlock of Firetop Mountain*



J'ai dévoré pas mal de bouquins dont on est le héros lorsque j'étais petit (Loup solitaire !), j'étais donc plutôt impatient de voir comment ils s'en étaient sortis pour adapter ça en jeu vidéo.
A l'inverse du bouquin (ou plutôt : de la même façon que j'y jouais à l'époque  ::P: ), on dispose de 3 pierres de résurrection pour repartir du précédent point de sauvegarde, et ainsi éviter de devoir recommencer du tout début car on a choisi la porte qui donnait sur un piège mortel, ou car on a sorti un double 1 trois fois à la suite.
Le système de combat a été complètement revu : à la place des jets de dés aléatoires dans le livre, on a désormais du tour par tour sur un petit échiquier, avec des attaques et des mouvements qu'il faudra essayer de prédire pour mieux contrer les créatures en face. Pas très compliqués, mais assez tactiques, je les ai trouvés plutôt agréables. 
Petite touche de modernisation également (ou encore une fois, pour coller à la réalité  ::happy2:: ), les dés peuvent être relancés si l'on devine que le résultat ne va pas être suffisamment bon, et que l'on re-clique dessus assez rapidement.

J'ai bouclé le jeu sur mon deuxième run en tant que Wanushu, avec probablement pas mal de chance, car j'ai suivi un itinéraire très différent du premier, et donc sans trop capitaliser sur ce que j'avais appris lors de mon premier essai avec Alexandra. 
Les différents héros ont des objectifs secondaires qui apportent de la rejouabilité, mais j'en resterai probablement là pour ma part.


Il ne me reste plus que Spec Ops : The Line dans la liste, et j'ai apprécié les 4 jeux jusque là, donc je vais peut-être éviter de lancer un TPS histoire de ne pas ternir le bilan !

----------


## jopopoe

::cry::

----------


## FoxDy

Kulfy, alors le jeu est seulement passable selon toi ? Parce que de ce que je comprends de ton retour, il est bon mais sans plus.

----------


## Kulfy

C'est vrai qu'en relisant mon message, je n'ai pas l'air de déborder d'enthousiasme  :^_^: 
Mais non, j'y ai passé un bon moment, surtout à partir du deuxième run où j'ai commencé à beaucoup mieux gérer les combats que j'avais trouvé assez cryptiques d'un premier abord. Une fois compris que chaque créature suit ses propres règles (par exemple : les araignées se déplacent dans la direction opposée à la flèche qui indique normalement la direction vers laquelle ils vont effectuer leur prochaine action), que les déplacements des créatures n'étaient donc pas juste random mais qu'il était possible de les anticiper, je les ai beaucoup plus appréciés.

Quand j'écris que "j'en resterai probablement là pour ma part", ce n'est pas que j'ai passé un mauvais moment, mais simplement que j'ai l'impression d'avoir à peu près fait le tour de ce que le jeu avait à offrir.
Je pense avoir exploré ~75% de la montagne de feu, les prochains runs auraient forcément été beaucoup plus redondants, à retraverser les mêmes salles et affronter les mêmes ennemis ; mais je reste néanmoins curieux vis à vis du labyrinthe de Zagor, où s'est terminé mon aventure lors du premier run, et que j'ai complètement bypassé à ma deuxième tentative.

----------


## FoxDy

Merci ! Tu as éveillé ma curiosité car je ne connaissais pas l'existence de ce titre, mais s'il y a moyen d'avoir un semblant de "livre dont vous êtes le héros" en y passant un bon moment, ça m'intéresse.

----------


## La Chouette

Perso, quand je l'ai fait, je l'ai haï de toutes les fibres de mon corps.

Jet de chance : échec, refaites en un
Jet de chance : échec, refaites en un
Jet de chance : réussite, vous êtes mort, allez cordialement vous faire foutre

----------


## parpaingue

*The procession to Calvary*

Je me suis bien marré, le style est très réussi, c'est bien absurde et franchement drôle.
Quelques énigmes un poil tordues tout de même.

----------


## Kulfy

> Perso, quand je l'ai fait, je l'ai haï de toutes les fibres de mon corps.
> 
> Jet de chance : échec, refaites en un
> Jet de chance : échec, refaites en un
> Jet de chance : réussite, vous êtes mort, allez cordialement vous faire foutre


Je craignais un peu le côté injuste de ces vieux livres (tu as pris la porte de droite plutôt que la porte de gauche ? dommage, tu es mort), mais au final, je n'ai rencontré qu'une seule situation qui a mené à un game over direct (et je n'ai pas pris la décision la plus rationnelle, le jeu me proposait d'essayer de m'échapper plutôt que d'initier le combat)
Avec les pierres de résurrection qui viennent en plus de ça donner des autres chances, j'ai trouvé ça plutôt raisonnable.

----------


## Altay

Et hop, troisième jeu terminé en profitant d'un dimanche tranquille : *Dear Esther*. Il me semble avoir joué le premier chapitre à sa sortie et ne pas du tout avoir accroché. Est-ce que les choses ont changé ? Un peu. J'accepte plus facilement un jeu narratif au gameplay minimaliste si l'histoire est accrocheuse. Malheureusement la narration de Dear Esther est mollassonne, volontairement cryptique et baigne dans un symbolisme flou qui ne prend jamais parti. C'est dommage car les environnements, notamment des chapitres 3 et 4, sont plutôt jolis et j'ai apprécié explorer l'île pendant la petite heure que dure la balade. J'ai du mal à saisir l'engouement provoqué par Dear Esther à sa sortie, même si je suppose qu'on lui doit l'existence de ses successeurs bien plus inspirés, comme l'excellent What Remains of Edith Finch. Bref, assez mitigé par ce qui est une expérience narrative un peu décousue dans un environnement mystérieux mais sans enjeu.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, ben, vu que *Styx: Master of Shadows* me semble quand même vachement long pour l'event, j'ai lancé *Shantae: The Pirate Curse*. J'ai joué 1h et je vais en rester là : le design des persos est ridicule (niveau gamin de 15 ans qui veut juste dessiner des seins), il n'y a pas trop de cohérence entre les différents "mondes" : pour aller du village à la grande ville, on passe par des champs avec des épouvantails puis par une forêts avec je ne sais quoi. Et dans la ville, le seul truc à faire, c'est visiter les égouts. Ensuite, on avance un peu et on arrive sur une île. Là, il faut sauter sur des plateformes assez petites sur lesquelles il y a un monstre à chaque fois. Il faut donc gérer le timing pour arriver au bon endroit, vite s'accroupir puis taper dessus. On avance, et on doit redescendre... sans bien voir les plateformes en questions. Donc soit j'ai pas compris grand chose, soit on a beaucoup trop de risque de se faire toucher. Le pire, c'est qu'on avance à l'écran suivant, on fait quelque chose puis on doit revenir... et tous les monstres sont de retour.

Bref, je trouve ça un peu nul quand même. Donc, je ne valide pas le jeu, mais il sort de mon backlog.

----------


## La Chouette

"Fini" *Surviving Mars*

Après des débuts plutôt sympas, la sauce n'a hélas pas vraiment pris. On fait un peu d'infrastructure et de production, de façon à avoir une base solide et enfin faire venir des colons. Une fois les colons en question débarqués, on construit des trucs dans les dômes, on fait venir d'autres colons, on essaie d'optimiser un peu... et après ? On recherche de nouvelles technologies, qui pour la plupart ne sont pas franchement intéressantes (wouhou, un stockage d'eau plus important !), sans trop savoir vers quoi on se dirige. On mène des expéditions (quand le jeu ne bug pas, puisqu'à plusieurs reprises, ils ont refusé de mettre le nécessaire dans la fusée et j'ai dû annuler), qui donnent généralement droit à un peu de texte et une recherche de plus. On augmente la taille de tout ce qu'on a. Plus de dômes, plus d'éoliennes. Mais c'est tout. Il n'y a pas grand chose qui se passe, pas grand chose qui se débloque. Et au bout d'un moment on se demande ce qu'on fout à poser une soixantième éolienne pour alimenter un quatrième dôme.
En gros, on a un début de partie fort, intéressant, prenant. Un milieu de partie ennuyeux. Et je n'ai aucune idée de ce que peut donner une fin de partie parce que j'ai pas envie de passer dix heures de plus pour l'atteindre alors que je n'ai plus aucun objectif à part "toujours plus des mêmes trucs".
Et c'est sans parler de l'ergonomie franchement pas terrible. Quelques exemples qui m'ont bien gonflé :
- impossible de zoomer/dézoomer et déplacer la caméra en même temps
- impossible de placer plusieurs fois le même élément... vous voulez mettre 10 éoliennes ? il va falloir ouvrir le menu de construction, choisir l'éolienne, la placer, ouvrir le menu de construction, choisir l'éolienne, la placer, le tout dix fois
- difficile de voir combien il reste de ressources dans un gisement, si le bâtiment extracteur recouvre l'icône, puisqu'il devient impossible de cliquer dessus
- si un véhicule ne peut pas atteindre un endroit demandé, pas d'avertissement, pas de "non, je n'y vais pas"... il va juste aller en ligne droite jusqu'à ne plus pouvoir, s'arrêter au bord d'une falaise, et vous allez vous en rendre compte plus tard
Bref, je déconseille pas vraiment, mais c'est plutôt une déception pour moi. 6/10.

Ah, et pour une raison inconnue, j'ai des erreurs de synchronisation au Steam cloud à chaque fois que je ferme le jeu, ça m'horripile.

Ci-dessous un screenshot de la majeure partie de ma base, et un de l'écran des objectifs de sponsors montrant que je les ai tous accomplis :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Dodo

Moi j'ai du coup repris HyperLight Drifter
J'ai fait la zone nord (après avoir fait est et ouest), où je buttais. J'ai fini par trouver l'élévateur que j'avais loupé et tué le boss. Ca a du coup ouvert la zone sud \o/
J'ai pas compris si le doubledash nécessitait de "toucher" le sol ou si ca permettait de facto de dash plus loin.

----------


## Kaelis

*Shadowrun Returns* (4/5)



Spoiler Alert! 









Voilà c’est fait, Altay me l’avait déjà proposé à un précédent event et c’était le seul de la liste que je n’avais pas lancé  ::P: 

Je suis content de ma partie : bien que le jeu soit assez limité, ses qualités surpassent ses défauts. Rien que l’univers et l’ambiance valent le détour.

Pour commencer par le plus fâcheux, il faut savoir que c’est un RPG non seulement très dirigiste mais surtout qui donne l’impression de jouer à une version bridée d’un excellent jeu de rôle. Les premières heures sont très prometteuses jusqu’au moment où l’on se rend compte qu’on a touché le plafond depuis quelques chapitres déjà. Je peux m’en tenir à un exemple : la feuille de perso qui fait baver d’entrée de jeu mais qui n’aura pas eu autant d’influence sur ma partie que je l’espérais  ::sad:: 

Cela étant, j’ai été happé par l’univers du jeu qui mélange le cyberpunk et le fantastique : la trame principale est intéressante à suivre et l’on est en bonne compagnie du début à la fin. Je ne connaissais pas cet univers et je m’y suis adapté tout de suite, le jeu évite même d'infliger un pavé de « lore » d’entrée de jeu à l’intention des nouveaux venus qui est le genre de truc qui me plombe le premier contact.






La musique est top, la plupart des niveaux ont la leur qui commence par un thème qui plante le décor et qui se transforme en quelque chose de plus énergique pour les combats (♪ | ♫).

Les discussions entre personnages sont intéressantes même si j’aurais souhaité pouvoir y participer davantage, là encore le jeu n’est pas à la hauteur des RPG de référence. Les combats sont pas mal avec des ennemis suffisamment variés pour éviter de prendre ses aises plus la possibilité de se faire une équipe de mercenaires à chaque mission pour essayer toutes les classes… je dirais que ça fait bien l’affaire pour meubler même si j’aurais aimé que le jeu soit plus réactif (les tours du joueur peuvent vite devenir longs).

Faut le prendre comme un « petit » RPG et profiter de l’univers, ça m’a fait 13 plaisantes heures de jeu. Jeu qui sait s'arrêter avant qu'on se lasse totalement d'un gameplay sympathique mais limité (même si les derniers chapitres peuvent être pénibles avec ses ennemis qui demandent trop d'attention).

Je ne sais pas si les deux suites montent d’un bon cran par rapport à cet épisode mais si ce n’est pas le cas j’espère que ça finira par venir, y a vraiment du potentiel.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Moi j'ai du coup repris HyperLight Drifter
> J'ai fait la zone nord (après avoir fait est et ouest), où je buttais. J'ai fini par trouver l'élévateur que j'avais loupé et tué le boss. Ca a du coup ouvert la zone sud \o/
> J'ai pas compris si le doubledash nécessitait de "toucher" le sol ou si ca permettait de facto de dash plus loin.


Oui, il faut toucher le sol et respecter un timing assez strict.

----------


## Dodo

Bon ben 4eme boss tué (il était coton lui), mais visiblement le jeu n'est pas fini  :nawak: 
C'est vraiment pas fluide cette histoire !

----------


## maxtidus10

Allé, j'ai fini mon jeu de l'event, et c'est *Call of Juarez Gunslinger* pour ma part.

_Preuve :_ https://steamcommunity.com/id/maxtid...arezGunslinger



_Commentaire :_ Réalisé pour un event du backlog. Je n’ai pas grand-chose à dire de mon expérience sur ce call of Juarez Gunslinger. Le jeu promet du gunfight dans une ambiance Far West, c’est ce qu’il offre. Rien de plus, mais rien de moins non plus. Le jeu n’est plus tout jeune mais se laisse faire sans trop de problème, pas trop difficile, un peu de slow motion pour le flow, un peu de tir au pigeon, un peu d’akimbo. C’est sympa sans rien inventer ni rien sublimer, et l’histoire est lambda tout en faisant le taf pour accompagner le joueur dans ses séances de shoot bas du front.

----------


## La Chouette

Je souhaite demander l'autorisation de tricher pour finir Deiland. Ca fait 2 heures que je ne progresse littéralement plus dans le jeu. Pas un problème de skill, un problème de RNG.
Voyez-vous, dans Deiland, pour progresser, il faut réaliser des quêtes. Ces quêtes sont données par des PNJ, dont un se pose toutes les 5 à 10 minutes sur votre planète (déjà, devoir attendre le bon pour rendre une quête, c'est chiant, mais passons).
Ces quêtes nécessitent souvent des ingrédients issus de monstres. Les monstres spawnent de façon périodique (toutes les dix minutes environ) par vagues de 1 à 3 monstres. Le gros problème, c'est qu'il y a un bug dans le jeu, remonté depuis longtemps (mais comme il a été abandonné par les devs qui en ont sorti un remaster apparemment tout aussi buggé et lui aussi abandonné depuis, ça n'a jamais été corrigé) : 95% du temps, les seuls monstres qui spawnent sont des Magma Monsters. Des monstres sensés apparaître uniquement vers la fin de la partie, et dont les drops ne servent que pour une des dernières quêtes du jeu.
Il est possible de manipuler sa sauvegarde pour ajouter des objets dans son inventaire. 
Soit je fais ça, soit j'abandonne le jeu, je le supprime de mon compte, j'achète la suite, je lui mets une review négative, je la refund (bah oui, le jeu d'origine n'est plus sur le store, pas possible de lui mettre une review), je retrouve les devs et je leur tranche les doigts avec un canif rouillé et enduit de sel.

----------


## pierrecastor

Perso, je n'hésiterais pas à tricher comme un sagouin dans ce genre de cas.

----------


## FoxDy

*Deiland* terminé à 100%, enfin ! Il m'a fallu 16h, dont 6 "d'attente"*. Je n'en pouvais plus. Un jeu sympathique, mais qu'il me serait difficile de recommander. Il mêle différents genres (aventure, gestion, RPG, combats...) sans jamais creuser à fond l'une de ces notions. Un de ses défauts, car il n'excelle en rien. L'histoire peine également à se dévoiler et attise surtout notre curiosité grâce au trop peu de choses que l'on sait. Surtout, elle se termine sur ce que j'appelle une "non fin", ce qui m'a à la fois surprise et déçue. Deux explications possibles : soit une suite était prévue, soit la fin est bâclée.

Un jeu moyen mais qui pourrait plaire aux enfants, car il n'a rien de difficile et me semble finalement destiné à ce public (histoire, personnages, gameplay). 

* J'avais en tête de boucler le jeu à 100% et donc de finir les "quêtes secondaires". Sauf que pour ça, il faut attendre l’atterrissage aléatoire des différents personnages et parfois même attendre que deux se posent dans les même temps (car ils doivent se rencontrer). Gros défaut, car très pénible et long. Heureusement que le jeu est calme et que c'est justement ce qu'il me faut en ce moment : du calme.  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

Dites, les gars, un jeu pareil, faut juste le balancer hors du backlog par la fenêtre ! Pas en perdant 6h (ou plus) de votre vie. Y'a d'autres choses plus intéressantes à faire.

@La Chouette : Selon moi, soit tu triches si tu veux vraiment le terminer, soit tu le dégages par la fenêtre.

----------


## maxtidus10

Pareil le jeu a été suppr de mon backlog en vous lisant...
Bien sur LaChouette, si tu veux le poursuivre, "triche", mais pourquoi laisser un malware sur votre PC ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Un malware, rien que ça.

----------


## La Chouette

> Pareil le jeu a été suppr de mon backlog en vous lisant...
> Bien sur LaChouette, si tu veux le poursuivre, "triche", mais pourquoi laisser un malware sur votre PC ?


Parce que si on oublie ce bug, le jeu est pas immonde. Médiocre, répétitif, mais reposant et assez mignon. Si les ennemis spawnaient comme ils le devaient, je l'aurais fini en lui collant un 6/10, ce qui est une meilleure note que celles que j'ai données à Half Life ou Indivisible. Non, là, celui que je vais laisser tomber, ça va être Depnia, qui lui m'horripile que ce soit au niveau du gameplay ou de l'écriture.

Du coup, j'ai triché pour ajouter des ailes de chauve-souris à mon inventaire, j'ai joué deux heures de plus et j'ai bien progressé dans les quêtes, et donc dans l'histoire. Par contre en 7 heures de jeu j'ai toujours pas vu une seule chauve-souris, et non seulement j'ai eu besoin d'une aile pour la quête qui me bloquait depuis la barre des 3 heures, mais en plus il m'en a fallu 3 de plus une heure après que je me sois débloqué.

----------


## Dodo

Pour ma part j'ai fini *Hyperlight drifter*
https://i.imgur.com/10YVofm.png
C'était vraiment pas mal, les combats étaient bien sympa. J'aurai juste été obligé d'aller voir sur le net pour comprendre ce qu'il fallait faire car les indices étaient parfois trop cryptiques pour moi (ne serait ce que faire apparaitre le boss de fin).
J'ai clairement rien pané à l'histoire ni à la moitié des trucs que j'ai trouvé (des espèces de dalles en pierre qui s'allumaient  ::huh:: ) mais c'ets un bon jeu
Il me reste sdonc *Spec ops the line* et *the secret of monkey island*

----------


## doggy d

> *Shadowrun Returns* (4/5)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Même avis, j'en ai gardé un excellent souvenir avec le temps, fait à l'époque sur tablette les pieds en éventail durant l'été  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Sur une grande tablette ça doit être pas mal... j'ai eu quelques problèmes pour cibler des destinations pendant les combats à la souris (pas toujours de placer un personnage sur une case précise quand celle de devant est occupée) mais sinon ça doit le faire  ::): 

D'ailleurs je suis sur Door Kickers, visiblement il est aussi sur iOS/Android et je me demande bien comment ça peut marcher correctement. Je galère déjà pas mal à la souris quand les trajectoires des personnages se superposent  ::wacko::

----------


## FoxDy

> Dites, les gars, un jeu pareil, faut juste le balancer hors du backlog par la fenêtre ! Pas en perdant 6h (ou plus) de votre vie. Y'a d'autres choses plus intéressantes à faire.


J'aime terminer ce que j'entreprends. Et si je le fais jusqu'au bout, c'est que ça ne me tape pas sur le système (quand je dis que je n'en pouvais plus, c'était pas rapport aux défauts du jeu et parce que j'avais envie de le finir à 100%, mais que j'étais finalement obligée d'attendre que le jeu veuille bien se sortir les doigts). J'y jouais en fin de journée, après des journées fatigantes. Il a l'avantage de ne pas demander beaucoup d'énergie et d'être - comme le dit La Chouette - reposant. Et non du coup, je n'avais pas plus intéressant à faire ou commencer. Puis bon, le temps qu'on perd, j'ai envie de te dire qu'en partant de ce principe, on perd du temps sur tout ce qu'on fait. Y en a même qui pensent que jouer aux jeu-vidéos ne sert à rien, hein.  :ouaiouai: 

A part ça, il me reste Child of Light et Vampyr. Y a moyen que je fasse le premier, mais l'autre ça attendra je pense.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Un malware, rien que ça.


Haha, j'aime exagérer les choses  ::P:

----------


## Altay

> *Shadowrun Returns* (4/5)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Content de voir que ça t'a plu ! N'hésite pas à poursuivre sur Shadowrun Dragonfall et Shadowrun Hong Kong, les deux sont un cran au-dessus (et Dragonfall est vraiment génial). Beaucoup des ambitions limitées de Returns ont été réalisées en plus grand par la suite.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai clairement rien pané à l'histoire


Le lead-dev du jeu et fondateur de Heart Machine, Alx Preston, est atteint d'une maladie cardiaque génétique incurable qui le voue à un décès prématuré. Le scénario du jeu est simplement une métaphore de sa vie ayant connaissance de son destin.

----------


## doggy d

> Sur une grande tablette ça doit être pas mal... j'ai eu quelques problèmes pour cibler des destinations pendant les combats à la souris (pas toujours de placer un personnage sur une case précise quand celle de devant est occupée) mais sinon ça doit le faire 
> 
> D'ailleurs je suis sur Door Kickers, visiblement il est aussi sur iOS/Android et je me demande bien comment ça peut marcher correctement. Je galère déjà pas mal à la souris quand les trajectoires des personnages se superposent


Pour Door Kickers, je ne sais pas mais un autre jeu tactique très cool à faire en android est *XCOM*. Jouable, bien réalisé, adapté au jeu nomade par sessions/missions.

----------


## La Chouette

Fini *Deiland* à 100% en 12 heures

Le jeu est mignon, avec des personnages pas forcément très intéressants mais pas désagréables pour autant. La musique est reposante, le jeu lui-même est reposant. On coupe des arbres (que l'on replante), on casses des cailloux, on plante des carottes, le tout pour récupérer des matériaux pour les divers améliorations d'outils, objets, plats et potions à fabriquer. L'histoire principale est rythmée par des quêtes, données par des PNJ qui spawnent aléatoirement et qu'il faut faire atterrir sur votre petite planète. Ces quêtes vous demandent généralement soit de collecter des matériaux, soit de fabriquer un objet, et vont régulièrement vous débloquer de nouvelles recettes. De temps en temps, des vagues de 1 à 3 monstres vont apparaître et vous devrez les tuer pour récupérer leurs drops et continuer vos occupations.
Le jeu a pour moi quatre soucis :
- c'est très répétitif, on casse du caillou, on coupe des arbres, on casses des cailloux, on coupe des arbres, ah, les carottes sont prêtes, on récolte, on casse du caillou, ah, des monstres, on tue, on coupe des arbres, on casse des cailloux, un PNJ avec une quête, on la fait, etc. ça passe plutôt bien pour un enfant ou quand on veut se débrancher le cerveau, mais pas plus
- il n'est jamais expliqué comment récupérer certains ingrédients... comment suis-je sensé savoir que pour récupérer de la laine de mouton, il faut qu'ils s'échappent de leur enclos (événement aléatoire) et que je les y ramène ? Heureusement, les PNJ vendent la plupart des matériaux de base
- seuls deux PNJs peuvent être appelés sur la planète (donc un qui mène à 3 autres quand on le souhaite), ce qui laisse 4 PNJs pour lesquels il faut attendre qu'ils veuillent bien apparaître
- le type de monstre qui spawn est aléatoire, ce qui rend difficile la collecte de ressources, d'autant plus que ce spawn est buggé et que quasi tous les ennemis sont des ennemis de haut niveau avec un drop utile uniquement en fin de partie.
Sans ce bug, je lui aurais mis un 6/10. Répétitif, pas original, pas vraiment intéressant, mais reposant et occupant. Mais durant mes 12 heures de jeu, je n'ai pu récupérer des ailes de chauve-souris que durant la mission finale, alors que j'en ai eu besoin de 4 au cours de la partie, dont une assez tôt dans le jeu. Obligé de tricher pour les ajouter à mon inventaire via modification de registre, c'est quand même dingue. Et pour ça, la note descend à 3.
Le jeu n'est à ce jour plus disponible sur la boutique Steam, les bugs assez nombreux (même si aucun autre vraiment gênant) n'ont jamais été corrigés, et les développeurs ont sorti un remaster, assez mal noté. Il est par ailleurs à noter que Deiland lui-même est un remake d'un jeu mobile des développeurs. Donc honnêtement, même pour votre gosse et malgré ses quelques qualités, je ne saurais vous conseiller de soutenir des développeurs sans aucun respect envers leurs joueurs.



Spoiler Alert! 



photo url converter

----------


## FoxDy

Sans tricher, tu aurais probablement attendu autant que moi pour terminer certaines quêtes. Le jeu manque effectivement d'indication et les apparitions aléatoires sont mal calibrées. Quand deux personnages arrivent presque en même temps, c'est cool. Quand deux autres censés se rencontrer ne viennent jamais au même moment, c'est pénible. Et ça ne devrait même pas être possible, en fait. Même bug que toi sur les monstres, toujours les mêmes qui attaquent, avec quelques exceptions dans ma partie tout de même. J'ai lu plus haut que chez toi ça attaquait toutes les dix minutes environs, ce qui était plus long sur ma partie (je me suis d'ailleurs demandé l'intérêt de prier pour moins d'attaque, vu que je n'en avais pas beaucoup).

----------


## parpaingue

J'aurai clairement pas le temps de finir Stephen's Sausage Roll, mais c'est de la bonne came.

----------


## Kaelis

:Boom:  :Angry:  :Pouah:  ::wacko::  :Boom:

----------


## Nacodaco

Après une semaine sans pouvoir jouer, je valide enfin *Endless Space 2* avec une victoire par conquête en difficulté normale. 28h de jeux pour terminer une partie  ::P: 

Quel plaisir de rejouer à un 4X. J'avais passé beaucoup (énormément) de temps à l'époque sur Civilization IV, puis j'avais perdu de vue ce genre après la déception de CIV 5.

Je ne sais pas écrire, alors je vais simplement vous balancer quelques points qui me viennent en tête :

* Le démarrage de partie est catastrophique. Aucune information sur les taquets, aucun préréglages suggérés. On démarre un peu au hasard en espérant avoir choisi une configuration jouable...
* L'IA est aux fraises. La diplomatie est catastrophique ("tu veux 5 ressources ? Donne moi tout ton empire en échange stp").
* L'interface est géniale. C'est ce qui a le plus progressé à mes yeux et ce serait l'élément qui me manquerait le plus si je devais relancer CIV4. A quelques (micro) exceptions près, on trouve toujours ce qu'on veut et on navigue rapidement entre les menus. Au final, on passe notre temps à cliquer sur des menus, donc autant que ce soit bien foutu.
* Les mécaniques fonctionnent et le jeu parvient à équilibrer qualité et quantité. Le sénat est cool, la gestion des systèmes est cool, les batailles sont cools (j'approuve totalement le fait de ne pas avoir de contrôle sur le cours des batailles). etc. J'ai quand même peur que la richesse gêne un peu la pronfondeur.

Ce qui m'a le plus étonné, c'est de trouver si peu d'informations sur les mécaniques du jeu. On trouve des conseils assez généraux, mais on est très loin de la qualité des ressources qu'on avait à l'époque sur un jeu comme CIV4 (avec des guides en FR, EN ou DE pour optimiser ta game au tour près). J'ai l'impression que les "Steam guides" et le format vidéo ont tué ça  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'en suis donc à 2 jeux terminés pour 4 jeux essayés. Il me reste FTL que j'ai quand même vachement envie de lancer (mais je vais prendre du retard sur les sorties  ::cry:: )

----------


## sebarnolds

On se rapproche de la fin, c'est dimanche. Pas sûr d'arriver à finir mon premier jeu qui est quand même pas si court que ça  ::(:

----------


## Dodo

moi je vais avoir du mal a fini spec ops, mais 3/5 c'est pas mal

----------


## Kaelis

Je vais finir ma liste pour la première fois  ::lol:: 

J'ai terminé les campagnes de Door Kickers, je dois être à la moitié des missions "uniques" que je ne comptais pas faire au départ mais le jeu est très intéressant au final (les premières heures ont été rudes).

----------


## Scylite

J'ai pas relancé Rayman après mon test mitigé, mais du coup c'est 4 jeux terminés et les 5 sortis du backlog je suis content !

----------


## maxtidus10

Pou ma part on restera sur 1 jeu fini mais je suis satisfait c'était mon objectif  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bon, j'ai tenté *Paradise Killer* avec la vague idée de le boucler avant la fin de l'event, mais je ne vais probablement pas continuer. Le style ne me parle pas du tout, et je peine à me sentir un tant soit peu impliqué dans la tâche que le jeu m'a assignée.

Les autres titres de ma liste sont de gros morceaux, donc j'en resterai probablement à un seul jeu validé. Vu que c'est déjà mon 2ème ou 3ème rendez-vous manqué avec Hitman et Frostpunk, je vais finir par les enlever de ma liste.  ::): 
Désolé Augusthein, ce n'est absolument pas ta faute, simplement moi qui joue au gré d'une motivation fluctuante et d'envies imprévisibles.

----------


## FoxDy

De mon côté, je tente de terminer Child of Light avant dimanche 23h59.

----------


## Woshee

Ouais je vais aussi rester sur 3/5. J'accroche vraiment pas à Jotun, j'ai envie de foutre des coups de pied au cul du perso pour qu'elle avance plus vite, et j'arrive pas à être dans l'ambiance. Et le jeu de flipper... Bah jouer au flipper sur un pc quoi  ::P:

----------


## leeoneil

Boah, y'en a bien qui joue au golf, au foot ou à des courses de voiture...  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Ouais je vais aussi rester sur 3/5. J'accroche vraiment pas à Jotun, j'ai envie de foutre des coups de pied au cul du perso pour qu'elle avance plus vite, et j'arrive pas à être dans l'ambiance. Et le jeu de flipper... Bah jouer au flipper sur un pc quoi


Jotun, j'avais aussi laissé tomber à l'époque. Les boss, j'aurais pu forcer un peu, même si je les trouve longs, chiants et difficiles surtout parce que le personnage est pas maniable. Mais bordel, quand tu dois crapahuter à la vitesse d'une grand-mère en déambulateur dans des décors qui se répètent pendant une demie heure entre deux boss, c'est juste non.

----------


## Augusthein

> Désolé Augusthein, ce n'est absolument pas ta faute, simplement moi qui joue au gré d'une motivation fluctuante et d'envies imprévisibles.


T'inquiète, moi-même je vais devoir me limiter à *Abzû* pour cet Event : pas eu le temps avant pour les autres jeux et trop occupé avec le dernier God of War maintenant.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon finalement, j'ai su avancer pas mal aujourd'hui sur Styx. Je me rapproche de la fin normalement...

----------


## Kaelis

Erreur de débutant : je me croyais large donc j'ai commencé un jeu auquel j'avais très envie de jouer... résultat j'accroche plus que prévu et je vais avoir du mal à retourner sur mon dernier jeu pour le terminer de fond en comble  :Facepalm:

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon voilà, heureusement que je viens d'avoir quelques soirées d'affilée tranquille. J'ai donc terminé mon premier jeu de l'event : *Styx : Master of Shadow*.




> Ca commençait bien, un chouette jeu d'infiltration/assassinat (plus facile de passer quand les gardes sont morts  ). L'histoire est plutôt bien foutue avec un petit twist en cours de route. J'ai bien aimé.
> 
> Par contre, il y a quand même quelques défauts relativement gênants :
> - Plutôt répétitif avec certains niveaux qu'on doit traverser plusieurs fois sur la partie.
> - Les sauts parfois trop imprécis et le personnage qui ne s'accroche pas là où il devrait.
> - Du pathfinding un peu trop foireux par moments pour les gardes.
> - Un peu trop long (> 20h), j'avais ma dose sur la fin...

----------


## doggy d

Je vais tout donner sur les derniers jours (dans la mesure de mes disponibilités...) pour "terminer" THE WITNESS (j'ai l'impression d'approcher de la fin, d'avoir fait le tour de l'île) mais c'est l'inconnue totale tant le jeu est plein de surprises...

----------


## Talfos

Erreur de débutant : Se dire "tiens, si j'essayais de finir The Textorcist que j'avais arrêté au boss final" après un an de pause (ça marche moyen).

----------


## doggy d

> Je vais tout donner sur les derniers jours (dans la mesure de mes disponibilités...) pour "terminer" THE WITNESS (j'ai l'impression d'approcher de la fin, d'avoir fait le tour de l'île) mais c'est l'inconnue totale tant le jeu est plein de surprises...


Bon OK je suis dans la montagne finale... (9 lasers activés sur l'île, sur les 7 minimum imposés) et me rends bien compte que la fin ne sera pas possible avant dimanche... (sauf à faire le reste intégralement avec une soluce) alors que j'ai bien 30h sur le jeu. 
Quelle est l'exigence des maîtres de l'Event pour qualifier ce jeu de "terminé" ?

... comme dit, après 30h de casse-tête gratifiants et/déprimants, je m'essouffle..., 
je viens d'ailleurs de trouver une excellente critique qui reflète exactement mon état d'esprit actuel : https://www.senscritique.com/jeuvide...tique/82426573  ::|: 

Attention, jeu exceptionnel... mais qui s'accommode mal d'une expérience "rushée" pour un event... tant il est riche ad nauseam

----------


## darkvador

Personnellement je vois l'event comme l'occasion de lancer des jeux que je n'aurais pas forcement lancé sinon et très souvent je les finis en dehors de l'event, il vaut mieux prendre son temps et profiter d'un jeu que le rusher et perdre en plaisir même si on "rate" l'event. 

De mon côté j'ai presque fini The Sexy Brutale que je trouve très sympathique même si c'est loin d'être un grand jeu.

----------


## Kulfy

> Bon OK je suis dans la montagne finale... (9 lasers activés sur l'île, sur les 7 minimum imposés) et me rends bien compte que la fin ne sera pas possible avant dimanche... (sauf à faire le reste intégralement avec une soluce) alors que j'ai bien 30h sur le jeu. 
> Quelle est l'exigence des maîtres de l'Event pour qualifier ce jeu de "terminé" ?


Comme d'habitude, c'est ton binôme qui peut décider de donner un objectif à atteindre s'il considère le jeu comme trop long.
Pour The Witness, il y a un écran de fin assez clair, courage tu n'es plus très loin. Sinon, le jeu ne sera pas considéré comme validé sur le site, mais est-ce que c'est bien grave ?

----------


## Nacodaco

J'abandonne l'idée de terminer *FTL*. Je l'ai lancé, ça a l'air très cool (ça a bien vieilli), mais je n'aurai jamais le temps de le terminer avec le boulot qui m'attends ce week-end  :tired: 

J'en profite donc pour faire un petit bilan en avance. On commence avec deux jeux abandonnés : *Void Bastards* et *Risk of Rain*. Le premier est sympathique mais pas suffisamment intéressant pour que j'y passe du temps (autant jouer à un FPS coop plus récent  ::P:  ). Le second a trop mal vieilli pour moi. C'est aussi ça l'event du backlog : trouver la motivation d'au moins lancer ces jeux qui traînent depuis des années.

On a ensuite deux jeux terminés : *Minit*, un zelda-like court avec un gimmick amusant. Et *Endless Space 2*, un bon vieux 4X beaucoup moins court. Je garde d'ailleurs celui-ci sous la main pour lancer d'autres parties à l'occasion.

Reste *FTL* que je vais garder au choix pour plus tard (peut-être un prochain event). Je préfère privilégier les sorties récentes  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> J'abandonne l'idée de terminer *FTL*.


Tu y joues bien en "facile" ?

----------


## Woshee

Haha "finir" FTL  ::lol::

----------


## Nacodaco

> Tu y joues bien en "facile" ?


Oui. Mais ça va être difficile d'y jouer plus qu'une poignée d'heure ce week-end. D'après ce que j'ai lu, ça risque d'être compliqué pour terminer une partie, même en facile.

----------


## Kaelis

*Door Kickers* (5/5)



Spoiler Alert! 









J’ai bâclé la fin des missions pour arriver au bout parce que j’avais ma dose, j’ai quand même été bien occupé pendant 23 heures pour venir à bout des six campagnes et de la centaine de missions uniques qui peuvent chacune prendre entre une petite minute à presque une demi-heure pour les plus complexes. 

C’était super, j’ai eu un peu de mal au départ (je trouvais le jeu vilain au premier abord mais finalement il s’en sort bien en plus d’être très lisible) et ce n'est que passées pas mal de missions j’ai commencé à saisir la richesse du jeu.

L’interface est remarquable, on peut planifier d'échec en échec une opération entière avec tout ce qu’il faut de commandes et d’ordres pour synchroniser plusieurs unités, leur poser des conditions, marquer des pauses, etc. et admirer le spectacle une fois qu’on a élaboré le plan parfait. C’est très chouette mais pas obligatoire, il est tout à fait possible de contrôler un personnage quasi-manuellement pour improviser. Il peut y avoir quelques cafouillages avec les grenades mais à part ça tout baigne.






Les objectifs sont variés : même si se débarrasser de tous les ennemis fait toujours l’affaire, les développeurs ont trouvé pas mal de moyens de pimenter la sauce avec des otages bien sûr mais aussi des preuves à récupérer avant leur destruction, des bombes à désamorcer, des VIP à escorter ou encore des personnes à capturer. IL y a tellement de pain sur la planche que ça finira forcément par être répétitif mais je ne pensais pas y jouer autant au départ.

Le jeu n’est pas sans frustration : certaines missions sont assommantes… on les repère tout de suite, carte gigantesque, otages partout, huit personnages à commander et pour couronner le tout la présence de ces insupportables « operators » et « grenadiers » capables de supporter des pluies de balles (de face) sans sourciller et de nous remercier avec une grenade balancée avec une précision chirurgicale à travers deux portes, une fenêtre voire le toit. Il y en a quelques-unes dans le genre et j’ai crisé plus d’une fois  :Boom: 

Il faut aussi signaler que la position des ennemis peut varier d’un essai à l’autre : pas idéal si l’on travaille un plan chiadé au fur et à mesure. Je me suis parfois retrouvé avec une planification faite avec précision rater une fois sur deux parce qu’une pièce vide ne l’est pas à chaque tentative. Quand c’est comme ça on relance son plan d’attaque jusqu’à ce que ça passe, une perte de temps dont j'aurais pu me passer.

Disons que ça m’a valu deux ou trois heures de prise de tête au total ce qui tout compte fait est plutôt tolérable. Le titre a parfaitement fonctionné le reste du temps, un véritable jeu tactique et de plannification super bien fichu et très intéressant ! Je le recommanderais volontiers  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Comme d'habitude, c'est ton binôme qui peut décider de donner un objectif à atteindre s'il considère le jeu comme trop long.
> Pour The Witness, il y a un écran de fin assez clair, courage tu n'es plus très loin. Sinon, le jeu ne sera pas considéré comme validé sur le site, mais est-ce que c'est bien grave ?


Bon, je l'ai terminé dans les temps !
*
THE WITNESS*, un jeu d'une grande qualité : extrêmement beau-élégant, intelligent, émerveillant, unique dans sa démarche, on ne voit pas le temps passer lorsqu'on le prend avec légèreté au gré de la découverte de l'île qui nous est offerte. Je lui aurais mis volontiers 9/10

Toutefois, les derniers passages pour le terminer (la montagne, sans trop spoiler) ont été un calvaire... A bout de souffle après 30h de casse-tête, ce fut un peu l'overdose. Je ne regrette alors pas de m'être reposé presque entièrement sur une soluce pour enfin en voir le bout. Sans cela, j'aurais craqué et n'y aurais plus touché tant la difficulté atteignait le point culminant de mon intellect et de ma patience.

Au final, je suis assez fier de moi d'avoir bouclé le jeu, le plaisir gratifiant de trouver la solution les 3/4 du temps prenant le pas sur la frustration des deux dernières heures où j'ai triché sur les 3/4 des énigmes. 
= un bon 8/10   :;):  

Et donc avec CRASH BANDICOOT 4, non terminé mais pleinement sorti du backlog, je suis content de mon Event au final.

----------


## sebarnolds

Il me semble que je m'en suis déjà plaint lors du dernier event, mais il faudrait réellement faire gaffe à la durée des jeux proposés. Le but n'est pas de sortir des jeux de 20h ou plus de son backlog à la base, mais plutôt de s'attaquer à des jeux plus courts. Maintenant, si je suis le seul à dire ça, pas de souci pour changer les règles.

Sinon, après Styx, j'ai lancé *Lumino City*. C'est joli mais je m'ennuie et j'ai déjà eu quelques puzzles plutôt incompréhensibles réussis un peu par hasard...

----------


## La Chouette

> Il me semble que je m'en suis déjà plaint lors du dernier event, mais il faudrait réellement faire gaffe à la durée des jeux proposés. Le but n'est pas de sortir des jeux de 20h ou plus de son backlog à la base, mais plutôt de s'attaquer à des jeux plus courts. Maintenant, si je suis le seul à dire ça, pas de souci pour changer les règles.


Faut relativiser les choses, ceci-dit. 
The Witness, sur Howlongtobeat, il est à 17h pour le finir en ligne droite. Effectivement, en prenant son temps, en galérant un peu, ça peut être plus long, mais la personne qui choisit les jeux ne le sait pas forcément.
(EDIT : en regardant toutefois ce que doudou1408 a proposé à doggy d, le jeu le plus court de la liste prend 10 heures, donc doggy d aurait été tout à fait en droit de demander un retirage, vu que ça ne suit pas la règle du "au moins un jeu de moins de 5 heures, au moins un jeu de moins de 10 heures"... mais il est vrai que doggy d a précisé sur son profil qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à lui choisir "un RPG ou jeu plus long")

Et Door Kickers, quand je l'ai fait pour l'event, j'ai fini les trois campagnes de base (et c'est ce que semble indiquer wcxd vu qu'il parle de 8 heures pour finir, pas 23), pas les 3 campagnes bonus post release et 100 missions de plus. On a là quelqu'un qui a suffisamment apprécié le jeu pour en faire un 100%, donc forcément, c'est plus long.

----------


## Kaelis

Est-ce qu'on peut toujours écrire un commentaire pour les jeux faits pendant l'event.. après l'event ? Je n'ai pas encore pris le temps d'écrire un avis concis sur mes jeux  ::unsure::

----------


## La Chouette

> Est-ce qu'on peut toujours écrire un commentaire pour les jeux faits pendant l'event.. après l'event ? Je n'ai pas encore pris le temps d'écrire un avis concis sur mes jeux


Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible. Mais ton avis n'a pas besoin d'être concis, avoir un avis détaillé est souvent intéressant. Ton pavé sur Door Kickers conviendrait parfaitement (et je suppose que tu as dû faire de même pour les autres jeux ?)

----------


## FoxDy

En retard de 5h, mais j'ai terminé *Child of Light* ainsi que ses quêtes secondaires. Et ce en presque 14h. Je vais faire court, mais c'est un excellent jeu que je recommande chaudement. Très bon gameplay, système de combat au tour par tour avec une difficulté croissante au fil des niveaux, plusieurs personnages sélectionnables avec chacun leurs forces et leurs faiblesses, une narration aux petits oignons pour un jeu qui se veut très poétique - et qui y parvient. Je me suis attachée à chacun des personnages rencontrés, qui deviennent des amis et nous accompagnent dans notre aventure. 

Un jeu très bien ficelé de bout en bout. Et pourtant, sans l'Event je ne l'aurais pas lancé. Car pour une raison inconnue, je l'ai toujours mis de côté. Donc merci Mofet, je termine l'Event sur une bonne surprise. 

S'il est dans votre backlog, allez-y les yeux fermés.




> Il me semble que je m'en suis déjà plaint lors du dernier event, mais il faudrait réellement faire gaffe à la durée des jeux proposés. Le but n'est pas de sortir des jeux de 20h ou plus de son backlog à la base, mais plutôt de s'attaquer à des jeux plus courts. Maintenant, si je suis le seul à dire ça, pas de souci pour changer les règles.


Personnellement, j'essaie de choisir des jeux à durée de vie courte à moyenne. Mais je pars aussi du principe que, s'il n'y a aucune remarque sur le profil du joueur, c'est qu'il accepte de jouer à tous les jeux présentés dans son backlog. Dont ceux qui prennent du temps. C'est par exemple mon cas. Même si évidemment, je n'accepterais pas une sélection de 5 jeux qui nécessiteraient 20h chacun. 

Je pense donc que, si on ne veut pas qu'une sélection de jeu dépasse un certain nombre d'heures, c'est à nous de bien le spécifier sur notre profil. Mais je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il y a du bon sens à avoir, quand on sélectionne.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais je pars aussi du principe que, s'il n'y a aucune remarque sur le profil du joueur, c'est qu'il accepte de jouer à tous les jeux présentés dans son backlog. Dont ceux qui prennent du temps. C'est par exemple mon cas. Même si évidemment, je n'accepterais pas une sélection de 5 jeux qui nécessiteraient 20h chacun. 
> 
> Je pense donc que, si on ne veut pas qu'une sélection de jeu dépasse un certain nombre d'heures, c'est à nous de bien le spécifier sur notre profil. Mais je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il y a du bon sens à avoir, quand on sélectionne.


En fait c'est l'inverse. L'event possède comme règle:




> De  même, *pas de jeux longs*, tout le monde n'a pas forcément des tonnes  de temps consacré au jeu, donc merci de choisir parmi les jeux avec une storyline définie et possiblement pas trop longue (10-15h max, au moins un en dessous de 10h et un en dessous de 5, vous pouvez vous aider d'Howlongtobeat). Du coup, pas de  multiplayer only, jeux en Early Access ou sandbox sans fin (sauf si vous l'acceptez et que votre binôme vous choisit pour ces jeux un objectif que vous pouvez atteindre en un temps raisonnable).


Du coup, si on met rien dans le profil, ça veut dire qu'on veut respecter les règles. Sinon, on ajoute un petit message, genre "jeux de +15h acceptés".

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi j'ai même indiqué sur profil que je ne voulais pas des RPGs et des open worlds car je suis plutôt du genre à faire un max sur ces jeux et donc le temps moyen est une sous-estimation du temps qu'il me faudra pour le finir.

----------


## Dodo

En tout cas merci à Supergounou pour sa sélection cétait vraiment top. Particulierement *Steamworld Heist* qui aura vraiment été mon coup de coeur de l'event et que je n'aurais jamais relancé sans lui. Mon fils (8ans) est en train de le faire dans la foulée.
*Celeste* et *Hyperlight Drifter* j'aurais fini par les faire un jour. Ce sont deux jeux de qualité, mais la magie n'a pas opéré. Content de les avoir fini.
Pour les deux derniers
*Monkey island*: la maniabilité est atroce ca m'a rebuté assez vite
*Spec ops the line*: on m'avait vendu le scenario, 2h00 de jeu ne m'ont pas permis d'y trouver une accroche suffisante. Pour le moment c'était pan pan dans le désert avec un petit coté "apocalypse now"/"voyage au bout de l'enfer".

----------


## Flad

Très faible event de mon côté.
Mais j'aurai au moins isolé 2 jeux qui ont/vont dégager de mon backlog.
C'est toujours ça de pris.
S'il y a un event vers noël il y a peu de chance que je participe (peu de congés cette fin d'année pour moi).
Par contre toujours dispo pour choisir des jeux aux participants o/

----------


## Kaelis

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible. Mais ton avis n'a pas besoin d'être concis, avoir un avis détaillé est souvent intéressant. Ton pavé sur Door Kickers conviendrait parfaitement (et je suppose que tu as dû faire de même pour les autres jeux ?)


Je fais un pavé sur chaque jeu mais aimant bien cette page du site je tiens aussi à écrire quelque chose de concis qui est plus approprié à la lecture là-bas.

Vu que c'est encore ouvert, je vais m'y coller rapidos  ::happy2::

----------


## banditbandit

> ...
> *Spec ops the line*: on m'avait vendu le scenario, 2h00 de jeu ne m'ont pas permis d'y trouver une accroche suffisante. Pour le moment c'était pan pan dans le désert avec un petit coté "apocalypse now"/"voyage au bout de la nuit".


Tu voulais peut-être dire Voyage au bout de l'enfer de Michael Cimino !? Je demande parce qu'il est accolé à Apocalypse Now, enfin c'est peut-être pas une erreur avec Voyage au bout de la nuit, les sujets étant aussi très proches.

----------


## Woshee

> *Spec ops the line*: on m'avait vendu le scenario, 2h00 de jeu ne m'ont pas permis d'y trouver une accroche suffisante. Pour le moment c'était pan pan dans le désert avec un petit coté "apocalypse now"/"voyage au bout de la nuit".


Y'a un moment où le scénar twiste un peu, tu dois pas en être très loin...

----------


## Hyeud

Super cette page, et là tu vois des horreurs, Portal 2, proposé 6 fois, pas terminé une seule fois  :Emo:  Dishonored 2, proposé 14 fois, jamais terminé, Bioshock 16 fois !

----------


## jopopoe

Bon moi j'ai fini un seul jeu alors même que j'avais demandé des jeux courts, mais quasiment zéro temps pour jouer, un truc de fou.

J'ai du coup seulement fini Death and Taxes en 2h00 et commencé Insurmountable, passé 3h40 dessus, je le continuerai hors event.

Et j'adore finir hors event les jeux qui m'ont été proposé, donc je m'y plongerai dès que je récupère un peu de temps de loisirs  ::|:

----------


## banditbandit

> Super cette page, et là tu vois des horreurs, Portal 2, proposé 6 fois, pas terminé une seule fois  Dishonored 2, proposé 14 fois, jamais terminé, Bioshock 16 fois !


On préfère des daubes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dodo

> Tu voulais peut-être dire Voyage au bout de l'enfer de Michael Cimino !? Je demande parce qu'il est accolé à Apocalypse Now, enfin c'est peut-être pas une erreur avec Voyage au bout de la nuit, les sujets étant aussi très proches.


Effectivement je me suis complètement planté, j'ai corrigé.

----------


## La Chouette

> Super cette page, et là tu vois des horreurs, Portal 2, proposé 6 fois, pas terminé une seule fois  Dishonored 2, proposé 14 fois, jamais terminé, Bioshock 16 fois !


Sur les 6 fois ou Portal 2 a été proposé (dont une où c'est à toi qu'il a été proposé  ::trollface:: ), 5 fois aucun jeu n'a été terminé par la personne à laquelle il était attribué. La 6ème, un seul jeu a été terminé. Forcément, si c'est donné à des gens qui oublient que l'event est en cours ou qui n'ont tout simplement pas le temps où la motivation de le lancer, ça ne va pas faire monter les chiffres.

----------


## banditbandit

> Effectivement je me suis complètement planté, j'ai corrigé.


Ben pas tant que ça c'est pourquoi j'avais un doute. Et puis une référence littéraire ça ne fait de mal à personne.  :;):

----------


## doggy d

> Faut relativiser les choses, ceci-dit. 
> The Witness, sur Howlongtobeat, il est à 17h pour le finir en ligne droite. Effectivement, en prenant son temps, en galérant un peu, ça peut être plus long, mais la personne qui choisit les jeux ne le sait pas forcément.
> (EDIT : en regardant toutefois ce que doudou1408 a proposé à doggy d, le jeu le plus court de la liste prend 10 heures, donc doggy d aurait été tout à fait en droit de demander un retirage, vu que ça ne suit pas la règle du "au moins un jeu de moins de 5 heures, au moins un jeu de moins de 10 heures"... mais il est vrai que doggy d a précisé sur son profil qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à lui choisir "un RPG ou jeu plus long")


Tout est dit  :;):  
Mais merci Sebarnolds pour ton attention  ::):

----------


## leeoneil

Bah moi j'avais des jeux courts mais je n'ai pas trouvé de temps pour jouer...
Pfff, bon, j'en ai validé un quand même...

----------


## Hyeud

> Sur les 6 fois ou Portal 2 a été proposé (dont une où c'est à toi qu'il a été proposé )


Pourtant je l'ai fini ce jeu, comment tu trouves si facilement ces stats ?
Ah ok, j'ai trouvé, bon en fait je n'avais fini aucun jeu cet event là, je n'avais pas vu arriver une impossibilité de jouer se profiler, en plus sur les 5 proposés par Jullebarge, j'en ai fini 3 aujourd'hui, Portal 2, Bayonnetta et Ori and the blind forest.

----------


## La Chouette

> Pourtant je l'ai fini ce jeu, comment tu trouves si facilement ces stats ?
> Ah ok, j'ai trouvé, bon en fait je n'avais fini aucun jeu cet event là, je n'avais pas vu arriver une impossibilité de jouer se profiler, en plus sur les 5 proposés par Jullebarge, j'en ai fini 3 aujourd'hui, Portal 2, Bayonnetta et Ori and the blind forest.


J'ai épluché tous les events avec ctrl+F pour trouver les Portal 2  ::ninja:: 

Mais voilà, suffit que les autres fois les joueurs aient aussi eu une impossibilité totale, aient eu un autre jeu en cours, aient simplement manqué de temps, etc. pour que ça ne passe pas. Peut-être ont-ils comme toi fini ce jeu par la suite (je vais pas m'embêter à éplucher leurs backlogs  ::P:  ), peut-être pas, mais c'est difficile de juger ce genre de chose avec l'event.

----------


## Kulfy

Je viens de clôturer l'event avec un petit peu de retard.



56 jeux pliés pour 27 participants, on a tout juste passé la barre des 2 jeux par personne, félicitations à tous  :;): 
Et un bravo particulier à Kaelis et LanFy qui ont fait carton plein sur leur liste !

----------


## doggy d

Encore merci pour l'organisation !  :;):  Vivement le prochain

----------


## FoxDy

> En fait c'est l'inverse. L'event possède comme règle:
> 
> Du coup, si on met rien dans le profil, ça veut dire qu'on veut respecter les règles. Sinon, on ajoute un petit message, genre "jeux de +15h acceptés".


Mais enfin messieurs, les règles sont faites pour être outrepassées.  :Indeed: 

Blague à part, en effet c'est l'inverse. Au temps pour moi. Bon de mon côté, j'aurais bien du mal à m'en plaindre. Il me reste 8 jeux à tout péter dans ma liste, et pas forcément des jeux courts. Au total sur cet Event, j'ai passé 74h à joué, en arrondissant. Bon, c'est aussi parce que je suis du genre à tout fouiller et à profiter à fond d'un jeu, surtout quand il me plaît.

14h sur Child of Light, très bon jeu donc j'en ai profité jusqu'au bout.
16h sur Deiland, mais il se termine en 11h en réalité. J'avais juste envie d'avoir tous les succès. Jeu très moyen, sinon.
18h sur Metro Last Light Redux, très bon jeu, où j'ai aussi pris plaisir à farfouiller partout.
26h sur The Talos Principle, un véritable bijou que j'aime d'amour. Là, c'est clairement parce que j'ai adoré le jeu et donc que je l'ai poncé.

Me restait Vampyr (sûrement très long aussi), mais je pense le faire prochainement hors event. A l'arrivée de mon futur nouvel écran. Vivement.

----------


## parpaingue

Bon bilan pour moi, je pensais pas voir le temps mais j'ai parcouru quatre des cinq jeux, entamé le cinquième qui est fort plaisant et que je vais continuer tranquillement et même écoulé un jeu bonus (j'ai beaucoup aimé The Procession to Calvary donc j'ai enchaîné sur Four Last Things).
Donc deux déceptions(ça fait quand même le ménage dans la liste), un mouais et deux positifs plus le bonus.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais enfin messieurs, les règles sont faites pour être outrepassées. 
> 
> Blague à part, en effet c'est l'inverse. Au temps pour moi. Bon de mon côté, j'aurais bien du mal à m'en plaindre. Il me reste 8 jeux à tout péter dans ma liste, et pas forcément des jeux courts.


Après là où je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est que même malgré les règles, autant exposer tous nos souhaits dans le profil. Au moins on est "presque" sûr d'être tranquille.

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, je suis très clair dans mon profil, mais je pense que le problème vient de la taille de mon backlog. J'espère avoir le temps d'ici le prochain event de programmer un petit truc qui va aller me récupérer le temps moyen sur HowLongToBeat et le mettre dans une cellule de mon Excel. Cela facilitera le choix puisqu'on voit directement les jeux plus courts.

----------


## darkvador

Désolé Sebarnolds pour la sélection trop longue, c'est vrai que la taille de ton backlog fait peur et c'est chaud de s'y retrouver  ::ninja::  
Après ma culture jeux vidéo est assez mainstream et dans les jeux AA ou AAA il y a très peu de jeu court donc c'est difficile de trouver quoi donner. En général je prends des jeux auquel j'ai joué (Styx que j'ai fait dans le cadre d'un event) ou dont j'ai entendu beaucoup de bien notamment ici (Frostpunk proposé 17 fois (mais fini que 5  ::ninja:: )).

----------


## sebarnolds

Oui, mais Frostpunk, je me serais pendu avant la fin de l'event... T'inquiète, j'ai quand même réussi à finir Styx, à virer Shantae de mon backlog et j'ai probablement bientôt fini Lumino City.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, finalement, Lumino City sort de mon backlog... mais pas par la bonne porte :



> Je viens de laisser tomber *Lumino City* même s'il n'est à priori pas très long. Un point'n click plutôt joli, mais très chiant. Je m'y ennuie et les puzzles ne sont absolument pas intéressants...


Ca en fait toujours 3 de sortis de mon backlog.

----------


## CornedBeer

> Pardi ça commence déjà ce soir ...
> J'hésite encore à participer, mon mois de novembre est blindé, je risque de faire chou blanc ...


Comme quoi, j'aurais dû m'abstenir ...  ::(: 
Pas eu le temps de lancer un seul jeu, les seuls moments où j'avais une dispo j'étais trop crevé pour jouer.  :Emo: 

Bravo aux participants, 2 jeux finis par tête en moyenne c'est un bon score.  :;): 




> Sur les 6 fois ou Portal 2 a été proposé (dont une où c'est à toi qu'il a été proposé ),  5 fois aucun jeu n'a été terminé par la personne à laquelle il était  attribué. La 6ème, un seul jeu a été terminé. Forcément, si c'est donné à  des gens qui oublient que l'event est en cours ou qui n'ont tout  simplement pas le temps où la motivation de le lancer, ça ne va pas  faire monter les chiffres.


Je plaide coupable, mais en même temps j'ai pas relancé un jeu sur PC depuis 2 ans, je joue quasiment exclusivement sur portable, du coup d'autres jeux ont la priorité. Le Steam Deck était censé me permettre de m'attaquer à mon backlog PC plus aisément, mais il reste un peu trop souvent dans sa housse dernièrement  ::|: .
En tout cas c'est un FPS et faut donc que je le fasse au clavier/souris. Donc que j'allume plus souvent ma tour pour ça (c'est le moment de prendre des résolutions pour 2023 ?).

----------


## Woshee

Ben non portal 2 ça marche du feu de dieu sur Deck !

----------


## CornedBeer

Sûrement, mais je suis déjà pas doué avec un clavier et une souris, alors avec des sticks ou des trackpads ...  :Sweat:

----------


## CornedBeer

J'ai fini Brothers: a tale of two sons hors event.
J'ai beaucoup aimé, le gameplay avec les 2 personnages me faisait un peu peur au début, mais ça va ça se gère, tant qu'on garde le perso de gauche sur la gauche de l'écran, et celui de droite à droite.
Il y a un boulot fou qui a été fait sur les environnements je trouve, on est vite pris dans l'ambiance nordique, plutôt sombre.
Un point négatif, j'ai dû recommencer le chapitre 2 à cause d'une cinématique qui ne se déclenchait pas, ça m'a un peu gavé.




> - *Brothers* : Ça dure 3 heures et tu vas chialer.


Putain ouais !  ::cry::

----------


## maxtidus10

Bon je poste ici car sur l'avant dernier event du backlog (celui de l'été), j'avais fini PREY en 30 heures, et je viens de finir son DLC Mooncrash en une 20aine d'heures, j'ai franchement bien kiffé le principe du roguelight, qui, couplé à une nouvelle map et de nouvelles mécaniques, relance vraiment l'intérêt du jeu^^
En tout cas une découverte d'un jeu sur lequel j'ai passé plus de 50 heures grâce à l'event du backlog  :;):  c'est cool !

----------

